# Lounge > General >  Calgary Deals and Discounts

## GDCivicSi

I'm a bargain hunter and always looking for the best and cheapest deals. I decided to create a blog to share some of the random deals that I've come across. Check out my new blog and let me know what you think.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com

If you know of any deals that I should add to the site, send me a PM wth the details.

Thanks

----------


## Awd-Tsi

At petro any size slurpee is 149 plus a free rice crispy

----------


## dj_rice

This link isn't Calgary specific but it is Canada wide so it has some good deals on there.


www.smartcanucks.ca

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *This link isn't Calgary specific but it is Canada wide so it has some good deals on there.
> 
> 
> www.smartcanucks.ca*



Thanks for the link! I follow a lot of sites, but I'm ashamed to say I didn't know about that one.

----------


## ArjayAquino

just an FYI. For the "buy one get one free" coupon for cineplex to work, you have to buy an energizer battery which gives you a unique PIN. So it won't work just like that... to bad though  :Pimpin':

----------


## Scuderia

I can't seem to find the link to buy the $35 massage on the site linked in the first post.. anyone know if it's still good?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Scuderia_ 
> *I can't seem to find the link to buy the $35 massage on the site linked in the first post.. anyone know if it's still good?*



The $35 massage deal is over. It was yesterdays 1 day sale.

----------


## RNB11

$1 any size McDonalds drink.  :Smilie:  If you didn't know already through all the shit advertisements.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by RNB11_ 
> *$1 any size McDonalds drink.  If you didn't know already through all the shit advertisements.*



Totally forgot about the deal and I was just there. Thanks for reminding me. I just added it to the site.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just added a bunch of new deals including a couple 1-day sales that expire tonight.

----------


## anarchy

Cool site man. I'm a regular on RedFlagDeals but it's nice to see some local content too - a lot of the deals are Ontario only on RFD.

Took advantage of the Cirque Du Soleil deal you posted  :Pooosie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

I jumped on the Cirque Du Soleil deal as soon as I heard about it as well.

I just posted a ton of new deals. Here's a sample:

- SPC Discount Card: Student Card vs. VIP Card 
- 1 Hour Acupuncture session for $35 
- Air Canada - Websaver Calgary to California or Florida Sale 
- HOT Deal: 61% Off Anna's Spa & Wellness 
- Coach: Additional 20% Off Savings Coupon! 
- Hockey Experts - FREE Skate Sharpening August 4-30 

Check out http://www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Here's a couple new deals for today:

- HOT DEAL - Save 58% Off at Rampage City Paintball  

- Calgary to Riu Emerald Bay Mexico All-inclusive for $839.51  

- Starbucks Canada  Free Tall Pikes Place Coffee with Green Pledge  

- 2 donairs from Subs'N'More downtown Calgary for $12 ($20 Value) 

- Links of GlenEalges Golf - This Weeks Rate Breaks 

- FREE Apple iPhone 4 Full Shield (Only pay $2.85 for shipping)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Some hot new deals today:

-Groupon: $12 for $30 Worth of Italian Food and Drinks at Involtini Ristorante
-Ultimate 2 Hour Spa Package for only $69 (Save 66% Off)!
-Calgary GlobalFest 2010 Fireworks Festival Discount! (Save 43%) 
-Free Oil Change Coupon to Broken Axle Calgary (Confirmed)
-Air Canada - Worldwide Seat Sale
-IKEA - Wacky Wednesday August 11 Calgary Deal
-Petcetera Printable Discount Coupon Spend $50 get $20 Off
-H&M: $10 Off Adult Jeans & $5 Off Kids Jeans August 12-25

Go to www.calgarydealsblog.com for more information and how to take advantage of these deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Here's a bunch of new Calgary deals.

- $20 for $40 Worth of Flowers From Deer Valley Florist
- Free Issue of LOreal Beaute magazine with $30 in Coupons 
- Save 50% at The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio
- Get 47% Off Global-Passes to GlobalFest 2010 
- Heritage Pointe Golf - $55 Monday Golf Deal 
- The Source Giant Annual Winter Warehouse Sale starts Aug13 
- Sportchek - Free Skate Sharpening until August 30 

A couple of the deals posted above are limited 1-day sales and expire tonight at midnight. So make sure to act quickly if you're interested. Check out www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I added a couple new deals today:

- $49 For a 10 Class Yoga Pass at Yoga Santosha (Save 62%) 
- $5 for $10 Worth of Coffee, Espresso, Café Fare at Kawa Espresso Bar 
- $70 for a Relaxing 90-Minute Facial at SwizzleSticks SalonSpa ($139 Value) 
- Calgary to Manchester, UK for only $584 roundtrip after tax 

But there's two that I wanted to bring to your attention:
- Enjoy 30% Off at Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy on Aug 26-29 
Not only do you get 30% off at Gap, Banana Republic, Old Navy, Banana Republic Factory Stores, and Gap Factory Stores, but Gap will also donate 5% of your purchase to the Canadian AIDS Society.

- Subway: FREE Ham and Cheese Egg Muffin Melt and a Coffee (August 19th) 
Subway's Customer Appreciation event is this Thursday, August 19, 2010 from 7AM-10AM. Get a FREE breakfast at your local participating Subway restaurant.

----------


## Kloubek

Redflagdeals.ca tends to have some pretty good stuff on there sometimes...

----------


## dj_rice

That free Subway breakfast is so nasty, and not even worth standing in line for. They give you a english muffin with a strip of egg folded in half, a triangle of cheese and a slice of ham. Free yes but stingy as hell. Burger King actually gave a full sized sandwich for their King birthday thing.

----------


## clem24

Hey Raymond, assuming a whole bunch of ppl click on your reference links, you actually stand to make a lot of $$$. Not a bad scheme I suppose.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Kloubek - RedFlagDeals is one of many sites I use to try and find deals. I just don`t like broad some of the other sites are and how most of the deals seem to be for people in Toronto. I wanted something that would be much more targeted and geared towards Calgarians.

dj_rice - I didn`t think the breakfast sandwiches were that. I was just shocked by how long the lines were last year. 

clem 24 - It`s nice to make a couple extra bucks here or there from referrals, but I didn`t create the site to try to get rich or anything. I`m very frugal and just love finding good deals. 

Instead of saving money from all these deals like I had originally hoped, I`m spending a lot more since I started the blog because some of the deals are so incredible and hard to pass up.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Power_Of_Rotary

keep up the good work bud, you deserve the extra doe  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Power_Of_Rotary_ 
> *keep up the good work bud, you deserve the extra doe *



Thanks man. I appreciate it.

Added a couple new deals:

- $20 for $50 Worth of Indian Inspired Cuisine and Drinks at Rasoi Kitchen 
- $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Fare and Drinks at Rajdoot 
- Coach Factory Store Coupon Save 20% Off Everything until August 22 
- $19 for 5 hours of Pool & a Pint at The Garage Billiards & Sports in Calgary ($57 Value) 
- Update: FREE Apple iPhone 4 Full Shield (Only pay $2.85 for shipping) 
- La Senza Mystery Savings Card Promo 
- NHL 11 Demo Now Available for Xbox 360 & PS3 

Visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Just posted a bunch of new deals to the blog:

- Save 84% at Phoenix Personal Fitness ($247 Value) 
- Save 56% Off at The Little Cupcake Shoppe in Calgary (Only costs $4) 
- Save 64% at Hala's Hyatt Salon in Calgary 
- Links of GlenEalges - This Weeks Rate Breaks 
- Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic Canada website is live, FREE Shipping over $50 
- WestJet Seat Sale - Great deals to Florida 

Is there anything in particular that you're looking for or would like me to post more deals of?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Lots of new deals today including a couple Hot Deals:

- HOT DEAL: $25 for $50 Worth of Fine Contemporary Dining & Drinks at Q Haute Cuisine 
- HOT DEAL: Save $110 at Life Photo Studios (Get 74% Off!) 
- Reminder: Enjoy 30% Off at Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy on Aug 26-29 
- RW&CO - Get 20% Off with minimum $85 purchase 
- Foot Locker Friends and Family 30% Off Sale Aug 26-29 
- Google Call launched - Call any phone in Canada or USA for Free  
- Air Canada - 20% Off Discount Code on select North American Flights 

Enjoy!

----------


## austic

mmmm Q Haute is really good...

----------


## bubbley

man your site is unbearable, get a new template or something. I clicked out immediately but good work.

----------


## whiskas

The opacity you have on your template with the background is killing the site, even with a beast of a machine scrolling is choppy.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by austic_ 
> *mmmm Q Haute is really good...*



It'll taste even better with today's 50% off voucher.  :thumbs up:  

It's only a 1-day sale so make sure you stock up before the deal expires tonight.

----------


## PeterGTiR

The Brooks Brothers is opening at TD Square. There is a 20% savings coupon for office clothes:

http://www.brooksbrothers.com/storelocator/calgary.tem

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for the site feedback bubbley and whiskas. This is the first time I've heard issues with the template. Does anyone else find the site hard to read and choppy?

Thanks for the tip PeterGTiR! I'll had it to the blog tomorrow and give you credit for it.

----------


## copynpaste

Im hoping they can post a deal for Sweet Spa sometime soon. Even 20% off would help.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I thought of beyond as soon as I saw this deal.

Get 52% Off Car Cleaning Package at Calgary Auto Spa

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2010...ackage-at.html

It's a 3-day sale that will end Sunday midnight (August 29, 2010). I've got my car cleaned at Calgary Auto Spa a couple times and they always do a good and thorough job. I would have used them more in the past, but it was a little hard to justify paying $50 for a good car wash. Now that I can get it for 52% Off, this is a no brainer for me and I'll be stocking up on a bunch of vouchers for future use. The vouchers never expire and you're allowed to buy up to 5 vouchers for personal use and unlimited as gifts. 

It includes Exterior Hand Wash & Wax, Interior Vacuum & Wipedown, Window & Door Jam Cleaning, Tire Shine, and Deodorizer.

----------


## 78si

Cool site  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

There's a lot of 1-Day only sales that expire today (Sunday, August 29, 2010). 

All of the deals posted below were posted on the blog a couple days ago. Here they are again in case you missed them the frist time or forgot about them. A couple of the deals are HOT!

- Get 52% Off Car Cleaning Package at Calgary Auto Spa 
- Calgary Sample Sales - Save 40-80% Off Brand Name Clothing Aug 27-29 
- $15 for $30 Worth of Tapas and Wine at Vin Room  
- Get 35% Off at Bluenotes, Suzy, Stitches, Urban Planet, Sirens and more Coupon 
- Enjoy 30% Off at Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy on Aug 26-29 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of all the deals above. Don't miss out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Here's a couple new deals for today:

- 50% Off Dining at Mango Shiva Restaurant (1-Day Sale)  
- $20 for a 3-Class Pass Card at Yoga Passage (Save 50%) 
- King Conditioninhg: $17 for $40 Worth of Bootcamp classes (Save 58%) 
- DealFind, Groupon, StealTheDeal Review 

Check out this news article, Forbes recently named Groupon one of the fastest growing companies ever.

----------


## Daft99

Lovin it..

Keep them up! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 31 Deals:

- $25 for a 6 Class Pass to DancEnergy (67% Off!)  
- Diana Ross Ticketmaster 2 for 1 Tickets Sale  
- Veggie Fusion Express: $5 for $10 Worth of Vegetarian Cuisine 
- Free Admission Tickets to Art Gallery of Alberta  
- Kooza Cirque du Soleil $60 Discount Tickets Sep 16 Opening Night Show (1 Day Sale 
- GoDaddy .CA $0.99 Promo Coupon Code

----------


## Sasuke_Kensai

Good to see Calgary-specific deals, I agree wholeheartedly on the RedFlagDeals thing - Toronto Toronto Toronto. Anyway some comments...

I found the blog archive a bit awkwardly placed, considering it may be one of the main navigational points. This is more of an observation as a first time visitor as a regular would be used to the layout and wouldn't really need to access the archive.

I like the extended blurb on each deal though, nice touch! The overlay slowed down the work computer here only a little bit. And the comps here suck - P4 3.2GHz, 1GB Ram, no dedicated vid card.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Sasuke_Kensai_ 
> *Good to see Calgary-specific deals, I agree wholeheartedly on the RedFlagDeals thing - Toronto Toronto Toronto. Anyway some comments...
> 
> I found the blog archive a bit awkwardly placed, considering it may be one of the main navigational points. This is more of an observation as a first time visitor as a regular would be used to the layout and wouldn't really need to access the archive.
> 
> I like the extended blurb on each deal though, nice touch! The overlay slowed down the work computer here only a little bit. And the comps here suck - P4 3.2GHz, 1GB Ram, no dedicated vid card.*



Thanks for the review! I'm glad you like the site and my little blurb on each deal.


Here are today's (Wednesday, September 1) deals:

- Be More Fitness (Get 69% Off, 1-Day Sale) 
- $25 for $50 Worth of Waxing Services at Phamtastic Spa 
- Amazon.ca  Save Up to 60% off TV Shows  
- Memory Express price match: Logitech Microphone 40% Off 
- All Inclusive: Royal Decameron in Puerto Vallarta - $627/person after tax 
- IKEA - Wacky Wednesday Calgary September 1 Deal 
- $7 for $15 Worth of Food at O'Sullivan's Restaurant & Bar in Calgary

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 58% Off at Saint Germain in Hotel Arts Calgary 
- 50% Off Twelve Angry Men Tickets at Vertigo Mystery Theatre 
- La Senza: Take 25% Off You and Your Friend's Entire Purchase Sept. 2- 6 
- September Special on Cabins in Banff

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, Sept. 3 - Monday, Sept. 6 (Long Weekend) Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 85% Off Photo Session With Miko Photography (Save $371) 
- Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro: Get $30 Worth of Food and Drinks for only $15 (50% Off) 
- Michaels - It's Coupon Bonanza time (12 Coupons in total) 
- PUMA: Celebrate Labor Day - 20% Off Entire Purchase In-Store or Online 
- Aerosmith Discount Calgary Concert Tickets (33% Off) 
- Air Canada - Special Offer Fall Flight webSaver Deals 
- 2 delicious donairs from Subs'N'More downtown Calgary for $12 ($20 Value)  

Check out www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

Have a great long weekend everyone!

----------


## TYMSMNY

Nice, bought something through PUMA.

How much do you get as a kickback? heard this is the new thing...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Hey TYMSMNY,

What's this kickback thing talking about?

My understanding of the PUMA deal is you get 20% off when you checkout either in store or online.

----------


## TYMSMNY

Oh, not regarding that. Got my discount through PUMA (although very few sizes). It's all good.

I saw somewhere that companies are paying people to refer people to their site like you have and in return getting a commission cheque of some sort for sending them a customer. 

Nonetheless, look forward to more.  :Big Grin:

----------


## GDCivicSi

I don't get a kickback or any incentive on most of the deals that I post. I'm a bargian hunter and enjoy sharing the hot deals that I find. The only kickback that I do get is when people click my links and buy the DealFind and Groupon deals. DealFind pays me a referral fee whenever people buy from one of my links and Groupon offers me a $10 credit to their site whenever someone signs up and makes their first purchase on Groupon.

I hope everyone had a nice long weekend.

Here's today's deals (Tuesday, September 7, 2010):

- DealFind: $20 for $50 Worth of Steak, Chicken, Ribs, Pizza, Drinks and More at Dover Pizza Steak House & Lounge  
- Groupon: $20 for a Discover Scuba Class at Aqua Sport Scuba Center Inc. (50% Off) 
- Empire Theatre: BOGO Movie Coupon and Other Special Offers 
- Dell Canada Days of Deals: New Deals Everyday from September 7 - 17 
- ALL INCLUSIVE: Calgary to Rui Caribe in Cancun, Mexico - $769/person after tax 
- $60 for tickets to Kooza's Opening Night Show on Sept 16th at 7:30PM (Save $24) 
- Sportschek: Men & Womens Footwear Buy One, Get One 50% Off

----------


## civicrider

20-50% off at samsons supplements today

----------


## GDCivicSi

Here's some deals for Wednesday, September 8:

- HOT DEAL: $59 for a 90 Minute Rejuve! Single Infrared Body Wrap, and 40 Minute Teeth Whitening (Save 75%) 
- $25 for a Manicure and Pedicure at Magic Nails (50% Off)  
- Red Lobster's $19.99 Endless Shrimp Event is Back!  
- The Beehive: Get $10 Worth of products for $5 at The BeeHive in Calgary 
- IKEA - Wacky Wednesday Calgary September 8 Deal 
- Sirens: Join Sirens Facebook Fan Page and Get a $5 Off Coupon 
- ClearlyContacts.ca - Get up to 30% Off Glasses with Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Lots of new deals for today:

- 58% Off at Buzzards Restaurant & Bar (1 Day Sale) 
- Silverwing Golf & Boulder Creek Golf: FREE Power Cart Rental Coupon 
- Calgary Flames 2010-11 Tickets On Sale September 10 @ 10AM 
- Justine Brooks Design Deal: $20 for $40 Worth of Handmade Jewellery 
- Petcetera - Spend $50 get $20 Off Coupon  
- JACOB Birthday Shopping Sale: Get 25% Off on Sept 9-10  
- National Shopping Day (Sept 25- 26) . Use SPC Card to get Double Discounts 
- Air Canada - Western Canada Promo Code & USA on Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: $39 for 3 Hours of House Cleaning From New West Cleaning Services ($90 Value) 

- Tango Bistro Deal: $10 for $20 Worth of Globally Inspired Small Plates and Drinks at Tango Bistro 

- Cheap Flight: Calgary to Cancun- $355 roundtrip after tax 

- Taste of India Restaurant Deal: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine in Calgary  

- Second Cup: Get a Medium Blend 35 Coffee for just $0.75!


I'm all over the $39 for 3 Hours of House Cleaning deal. I have alway wanted to hire someone to help clean around the house, but couldn't really justify or afford it before. Thanks to DealFind's deal, I can now get someone to drive over to my place and clean for only $13 an hour which includes all cleaning supplies!  :Pimpin':

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 12 Deal:

- Last Chance Reminder: A couple Hot Deals are Ending Today 

- Gap Factory Store Baby Clothes Sale (Get Up to 40% Off + 15% Off) 

- Buy a Pair of Adidas Shoes from Foot Locker and Get Free Cineplex Movie Ticket 

Just wanted to remind you guys that the 2 Hot Deals from Friday (House Cleaning and Tango Bistro) are ending tonight at midnight. The House Cleaning deal has sold over 720+ vouchers and Tango Bistro has sold over 400.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Got lots of new deals for today (Monday, September 13):

- 61% Off Tutoring Sessions at Stepping Stones to Success 
- Eva's Skin Care: 45 Minute Facial for only $25 (50% Off) 
- ALL INCLUSIVE: Calgary to Riviera Maya, Mexico- $1019/person after tax 
- Dell Day of Deals: Today's Hot New Deals (September 13) 
- Links of GlenEalges - Proshop Blowout Sale (Up to 40% Off) 
- Bluenotes: Jeans & Hoodies Mix & Match Sale- Buy One Get One 50% Off 
- $3 for $6 Worth of Movie Rentals at Bird Dog Video (50% Off Sale) 

I didn't notice I had such a wide variety of deals until now. There's something for everyone today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 14 Deals:

- Pooches in the Park Pet Care: $29 for 5 Two Hour Dog-Walking Sessions (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: $35 for $115 Worth of Keepsake Books from Photobook Canada (70% Off) 
- Dell Day of Deals: Today's Hot New Deals (September 14)  
- Bean Stop Calgary: $6 for 2 large Chai Lattes + 2 biscotti (Save 50% Off)  
- Gap Canada 40% Off Email Coupon and Online Code (September 14-15)  
- Old Navy: Buy One, Get One Free Active Wear Event September 13-19  

The best deal today has to be 70% Off at Photobook Canada. I bought a voucher and can't wait to design a custom photobook of all my wedding pictures. The Pet Care service is pretty good as well if you have a dog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 15 Deals:

- Jean Machine Sale: $20 for $40 Worth of Brand Name Jeans (Save 50% Off)  
- Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria Deal: $15 for $30 Worth of Fire-Roasted Pies and More (50% Off) 
- Dell Day of Deals: Today's Hot New Deals (September 15) 
- SwizzleSticks SalonSpa 50% Off Deal: $70 for a Relaxing 90-Minute Facial  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday September 15 Deals 
- Air Canada - Sale fares. Promo codes. Get them before they're gone!

----------


## HybridTheory

Hey just a heads up for anyone who got the dealfind coupon for Saint Germain. If you plan on trying to use the voucher for the 3 course $39 meals on Sunday...don't. They will add an additional $10 bucks onto each meal ($49) and the voucher is only for $60. Also, they will add a 22% gratuity to your bill if you choose to bring in your own wine. (They advertise no corkage on Sundays but if you're using the voucher, then you get charged the 22% gratuity).  :thumbsdown:  I guess it's best to use it on another day.

That's the only voucher I've had a problem with. I've gotten 2 of the other vouchers from the site. Rasoi Kitchen was pretty good and I just got the voucher for Famoso Pizzeria. Thanks for the awesome site GDCivicSI  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

I'm glad you like the site and thanks for the heads up about the Saint Germain deal. I bought a couple vouchers myself, but haven't had a chance to use them yet. I have also been able to only use 1 on my 5 vouchers to Rasoi Kitchen so far, but I'm looking forward to going again. It's pretty good there and I recommend the main Chicken dish.

Anyways, I've got a lot of deals for you guys today (Thursday, September 16):

- LivingSocial Calgary Deals have Arrived! Get 2 Home Expo Tickets for $14 (Save 50% Off)  
- The Dog & Duck Pub: $25 for $60 Worth of English Pub Fare & Drinks 
- Aradia Fitness- $40 for Six Weeks of Level 1 Pole-Dancing Classes (Save 73% Off)  
- All Inclusive: Catalonia Yucatan (Mayan Riviera) 7 nights for $627/person after tax 
- Dell Day of Deals: Today's Hot New Deals (September 16)  
- Calgary: Soundsaround 12-Hour Liquidation September 18 
- Entertainment 2011 Discount Book: 15% Off Sale with Free Shipping (1-Day Only)  Buffalo David Bitton Customer Appreciation Sale (Save 20-50%) 

Visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

----------


## Jeremiah

I like this thread

----------


## n1zm0

SOB those dell deal days were awesome , cant believe missed it this year,fk i have to pay attention to that blog (thanks for that btw OP, very helpful!). Theres an Alienware Avalon on there for almost $550 less, tempting... on the last fken day!  :Bang Head:  

and the soundsurround sale, i forgot they only do that no instead of the big 4 thing, gotta hit that up for sures

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for the compliments. I'm glad you guys like the site.

Here's today's deals. Most of the deals below are good from Friday, September 17 to Sunday, September 19.

- HOT DEAL: 84% Off of Laser Hair Removal at Anna's Spa & Wellness (Save $501) 

- World White Smiles 40-Minute Teeth-Whitening Treatment (Save 51%)  

- $65 for Intro to Bartending Class at Fine Art Bartending (Save $110)  

- Dell Day of Deals: Today's Hot New Deals (Last Day: September 17)  

- Urban Planet Sweaters Buy One Get One 50% Off Sale  

- PUMA Friends & Family Sale Promo Code- 40% Off  

- Workshop Theatre Shows Discount: Get Two Tickets for only $20 (Save 50%) 

The best deal today has to be the 84% Off Laser Hair Removal at Anna's Spa & Wellness. You only pay $99 for 4 sessions (Save $501). My wife and a couple of her friends bought a couple vouchers. This might be a good deal to pass along to your lady friend (if you know what I mean  :Wink:  )

Have a great weekend everyone.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Keep these deals coming!

I'd love to see more stuff like hardware, home furniture/appliances, and electronics.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for supporting the site!

I've seen a few hardware deals lately, but didn't think anyone would be interested in them. I'll keep an eye out for everything you requested and will add it to the blog whenever I find a noteworthy deal.

----------


## 78si

20% off Dewalt and Milwaukee power tools at Home Depot ( till sept 19th).

Take the flyer to Rona for a price match plus another 10% off.

----------


## ddduke

> _Originally posted by 78si_ 
> *20% off Dewalt and Milwaukee power tools at Home Depot ( till sept 19th).
> 
> Take the flyer to Rona for a price match plus another 10% off.*



You're a genius and perfect timing, I'm in need of a few new drills.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Sunday, September 19:

- Last Chance Reminder: A couple Hot Deals are Ending Today 
- Karaoke World Deal: $37 for a Karaoke machine rental & 1 package of music (Save 51% Off)  
- All Inclusive: Royal Decameron for 7 nights - $577/person after tax 
- PetSmart 15% Off Friends & Family Sale Coupon Sept. 23-26  
- Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy Online Discount Coupon Code Save 15% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

I've got a bunch of new deals for you today. Majority of the deals below are limited 1-day only sales (Monday, Sept. 20) so make sure you don't miss out by taking advantage of them before they expire tonight.

- HOT DEAL: $49 for a Manicure, Pedicure, and Your Choice Of Hair Cut & Wash or a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage at Pink Lime Salon & Spa (69% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre Calgary Discount: Save 50% Off Amusement Park Passes  
- The Naked Leaf Calgary: $9 for $18 Worth of Tea and More (50% Off) 
- Curious about Acupuncture, Come give it a try for just $35 with the best Traditional Chinese Doctor in Calgary! (Save 53% Off)  
- Old Navy Coupon: Get an Extra 30% Off Any Single Item

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Tuesday, September 21:

- Hot Deal Extended: 69% Off at Pink Lime Salon & Spa: $49 for a Manicure, Pedicure, and Your Choice Of Hair Cut & Wash or a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage at Pink Lime Salon & Spa (69% Off)  
- Mani/Pedi for $50 at SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa (Save 52% Off)  
- Stage West Theatre Restaurant Sale: $48 Dinner-Theatre Admission to "Tuesdays with Morrie" (51% Off)  
- Cheap Calgary Flames Tickets vs Canucks, Oilers, Lightning, Coyotes (Below Face Value)  
- Hala's Hyatt Salon Calgary: $45 for a Full haircut/style makeover (64% Off) 
- Petcetera Sale: Buy 1 Bag of Cat or Dog food and Get the 2nd at 50% Off

----------


## Chester

Loving these deals man! I've used quite a few of them from the past couple weeks. Thanks! :thumbs up:

----------


## adam c

Agreed, this is the first page on beyond I've ever bookmarked, although I do get most of these emailed to me as well it's always nice to have a central place to look

----------


## n1zm0

yep thnx again, my brother and i made good ... real good use of the Puma 40% off deal, it was even 40% off for on sale items, so some shoes that were MSRP $80 all the way down to $18 and then free shipping! best of all its 'new' stuff as opposed to the few months behind stuff we have in the stores here, also crap you cant get in Canada anywhere period.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wow. Thanks for all the compliments everyone. Im glad you all like this thread and my blog. Itll make sure I continue to update it on a daily basis. Please help tell your friends and family about my site and let them know about the deals.

www.calgarydealsblog.com

----------


## Guillermo

what's the point of having a blog if you just post everything on beyond every day?

just sayin'.

----------


## GDCivicSi

The point of having a blog is because there's a lot of other people that visit my site besides beyond.

Deals for Wednesday, September 22:

- The Laugh Shop Comedy Club: $12 for Two Tickets (60% Off)  
- deVille Luxury Coffee & Pastries: 50% Off Cafe Fare 
- Mambo Productions: $20 for Three Drop-In Salsa Dance Classes (56% Off) 
- Air Canada webSaver: Thanksgiving Travel Sale 
- Bronze Baxx Calgary: $19 for $50 worth of tanning (62% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday September 22 Deals & New Lower Prices 
- Walmart PS3 Game Sale: Infamous, Little Big Planet, Killzone 2, Resistance 2, God of War Collection (Only $19.83 each)

----------


## Disoblige

Lol @ thinking he only made the blog for Beyond. Plus the bumps help lots whenever he updates daily.

Thanks GDCivicSi. Some of them are great! More restaurant deals!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Thursday, September 23:

- Shakers Fun Centre: $26 for Two Amusement Park Passes for Go Karting, Laser Tag, Minature Golf, Indoor Playground and Much More 
- Rampage City Paintball- Paintball Rental Gear and 200 Paintballs (50% Off) 
- Movie Poster Shop: $10 for $20 Worth of Posters, Prints, and Photos 
- HOT DEAL: $19 for 5 Hours of Pool + 1 Pint at Garage Billiards & Sports in Calgary (67% Off) 
- East Side Mario's Kids Eat Free or $10 Off $30 Purchase Coupon 
- Rona 3 for 2 Paint and Flooring Event Sale (This Weekend Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Lots of Calgary Deals for Friday, September 24:

- Cookie Occasion $14 For Two Dozen Cookies Of Your Choice (Save 53% Off)  
- Cutting Room Floor- $37 for Haircut, Shampoo, KMX Treatment, Style, and Latte (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Yardhouse- $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks 
- $6 for 2 large Chai Lattes + 2 biscotti at the Bean Stop in Calgary ($12 Value)  
- Links of GlenEagles: All Day Twilight Rates (Save 35% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 2 Free Cineplex Movie Tickets When You Spend $75+ from Sept 27-Oct 1 ($25 Value) 
- RW&CO: Get $20 Off $75 or more with Load Up For Fall Sale (Until Oct 9) 
- Aldo: Free Shipping Code On All Orders 

Most of the deals above are good until Sunday midnight.

Have a great weekend!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Monday, September 27:

- Life Photo Studios $29 for Four, 1/2 Hour, Professional, Studio, Photo Shoots to Capture the Different Stages of Your Child's Growth From Infancy to Toddlerhood (Save 70% Off)  
- Mission Snow and Skate: $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp- $49.87 for one Month of Unlimited Bootcamp Classes (80% Off)  
- Clearly Contacts Discount Code: Buy 1, Get 1 Free until Sept. 30 
- American Eagle: 15% Off Dicount Code and Free Shipping to Canada 

Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, Septmeber 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Krysalis Hair and Esthetics- $69 for a Full Facial "Photo Skin Rejuvenation" (Save 77% Off)  
- TeamBuy Calgary Deals have Arrived! Get 50% Off at Nando's Flame Grilled Chicken  
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery- Two Original-Size Ice-Cream Cones or Ice-Cream Cake (Save 50% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: Only $35 for a One Hour Massage of your choice (Save 53% Off)  
- IKEA: Get 15% Back in IKEA Gift Cards Kitchen Event (Sept. 27- Oct. 31) 
- FREE 414 ml Bottle of any Coca-Cola Beverage from Macs Stores Coupon 

There's a couple pretty sweet deals today. Free Bottle of Coke at Macs, 1 hour mssage for only $35, and 50% Off at Marble Slab Creamery. I love Marble Slab!

----------


## Chester

Just purchased a massage for my sis! Thanks!
I also logged in for the first time in a while and noticed I made $34 from referrals lol, good surprise.

----------


## dawwgy

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *Just purchased a massage for my sis! Thanks!
> I also logged in for the first time in a while and noticed I made $34 from referrals lol, good surprise.*



I made $208 on the maid services a couple weeks back from referrals, now up to $278

----------


## beyond_ban

Is the money you make actual money or is it gift certificates?

----------


## Chester

They mail you a cheque on the 15th of every month.

----------


## turbotrip

^who does?

----------


## Chester

calgarydeals

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 29 Deals:

- FREE DRAW: Marble Slab Creamery Voucher! Win 2 Free Ice Creams from Calgary Deals Blog! 
- Fresh Fitness: $49 for 10 Fitness Bootcamp Sessions and a 14 Day Healthy Meal Plan (Save 88% Off))  
- Gymboree Play & Music: $39 for a One-Month Membership and Waived Initiation Fee (Save 61% Off)  
- King Conditioning: $17 for $40 Worth of amazing full-body Bootcamp classes (Save 58% Of)  
- McDonald's Monopoly is back! Starts October 5, 2010  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday September 29 Deals 
- MAC Cosmetics Free Shipping Promo Code (Until Oct. 3)  

Yesterday's Marble Slab Creamery Groupon deal was very popular. They ended up selling 1,500+ vouchers in 24 hours. If you missed out on the deal or want to win a free voucher, I bought a couple extra to give away. It's free and easy to qualify for the draw. Click the first link above for more details.

There's 2 Boot Camp deals today. If you're trying to decide which one to go with, the FRESH! Fitness deal that saves you 88% is the much better deal.

Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 30 Deals:

- Modern Touch Studio: $190 for a Complete Brazilian Blowout Hair Smoothing Treatment and Hair Wash & Blowdry, Plus Acai Aftercare Product Package (Save $250 or 57% Off) 
- The BottleHouse Beer Parlour: $7 for $15 Worth of Upscale Pub Fare and Craft Beer (53% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- SportChek: Friends and Family Event. Save 25% Off Regular Price, 10% Off Sale SPC Card (Oct 6-7) 
- Second Cup: Get a Medium Blend 35 Coffee for just $0.75 on Sept. 30! (Today Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Leela Eco Spa & Studio- $20 for a 5 Class Pass To Any Yoga and Fitness Class (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Hair Centre Inc. - $99 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (74% Off) 
- SwizzleSticks Salon and Spa: $69 for a $139 Mani/Pedi + Nail Polish & File (50% Off) 
- Target Health in Gold's Gym: $75 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (49% Off) 
- Home Depot: Hot Deals on Appliances and Free Shipping Promotion 
- HOT DEAL: RW&CO- Appreciation Event 30% Off Last Ticketed Price (Oct 3 Only) 
- Nine West Shoes Friends and Family Sales Event (Save up to 30% Off) 

Most of the daily deals above are good until Sunday at midnight.

Enjoy and have a great weekend!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 2 Deals:

- Bronze Baxx Calgary: $19 for $50 Worth of Tanning (62% Off) 
- Superstore: 25% Off All Halloween Costumes (2 Day Sale: Oct 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 3 Deals:

Last Chance Reminder: Lots of Hot Deals Ending Today (Don't Miss Out!) 

All of the deals below are ending tonight! I originally posted most of these deals on Friday, so here they are one last time before they expire. Just wanted to remind some of you in case you forgot or didn't have a chance to take advantage of the deals earlier. There's a couple hot deals so don't miss out!

1. Superstore: 25% Off All Halloween Costumes (2 Day Sale: Oct 2-3)
Today's the last day to pick up Halloween costumes at Superstore for 25% Off.

2. HOT DEAL: Leela Eco Spa & Studio- $20 for a 5 Class Pass To Any Yoga and Fitness Class (75% Off)
Here's a very good deal if you've been wanting to try Yoga.

3. HOT DEAL: Laser Hair Centre Inc. - $99 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (74% Off)
If it's your first time buying from LivingSocial, click this link to sign-up for a LivingSocial account and you'll get $5 Deal Bucks off towards your first purchase.

4. SwizzleSticks Salon and Spa: $69 for a $139 Mani/Pedi + Nail Polish & File (50% Off)
The Swizzle Sticks Salon and Spa is one of Calgary's top Spas.

5. HOT DEAL: RW&CO- Appreciation Event 30% Off Last Ticketed Price (Oct 3 Only)
This is a Hot One Day Sale at RW&CO.

6. Target Health in Gold's Gym: $75 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (49% Off)
In the first 2 days of the deal, 230 people have already bought the deal.

7. Bronze Baxx Calgary: $19 for $50 Worth of Tanning (62% Off)
Save 62% Off Tanning.

8. Last Day to Enter our Draw to Win Free Ice Cream at Marble Slab
Don't forget to enter our Free Draw! We'll pick 2 winners tonight at 8 PM.

Visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for more details about each deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Volume Beauty Bar- $49 for a 30 Minute Corporate De-Stress Scalp Massage Package, Including Hair Style and Blow Dry, Plus a Personalized In-Salon Hair Treatment (Save 69% Off) 
- Marble Slab Winners Announced & How to Unsubscribe to the Other Daily Deals Site's Emails 
- Organics Delivered Limited: $30 for Two Best of Season Produce Boxes (Save 62% Off) 
- Get a Maddpretty Makeover for $60 (52% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Nintendo Wii Only $149 Plus $20 Toys R Us Gift Card (Save $60 until Oct. 7) 
- American Eagle: Additional 30% Off Clearance Items (Until Oct. 5) 
- Netflix launches in Canada: 1 Month Free Trail. Watch Unlimited Movies & TV Shows for $8 a month.

----------


## roopi

20% off anything at hellyhansen.com today:

coupon code: HHTW40

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bikram Yoga Calgary South- $20 for 20 90-Minute Birkram Hot Yoga Classes (Save 91% Off) 
- Rejuve! Health & Wellness: $59 for a 90 Minute Rejuve! Single Infrared Body Wrap, Plus Infrared Sauna Session (Save 54% Off) 
- Loose Moose Theatre Company: $12 for Two Tickets to a Friday or Saturday Evening Improv Show (50% Off) 
- Bean Stop in Calgary: $6 for 2 large Chai Lattes + 2 biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Little Caesars: Customer Appreciation Event Medium One Topping Pizza for $3.99 (Oct 4-5) 
- Suzy Shier: 30% Off Sale 2 Days Only (Oct 5-6) 
- HOT DEAL: Get Free Large Fries from McDonalds by paying with Monopoly money! (Oct 6 -7)

There's two very hot deals that's worth checking out: 
$20 for 20 Yoga Classes - 1 day only sale. I have a link that will get you an additional $5 off!
Get Free Large Fries from McDonalds by paying with Monopoly money - All AB and BC McDonald's on Oct. 6-7

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Target Health- $49 for Two 45 Minute RMT Massages, Including Your Choice of Deep Tissue Massage, Relaxation Massage, Acupressure or Authentic Thai Massage (Save 61% off) 
- Boss Lady's Ink: $50 for a $130 1 Hour Private Session (Save 62% Off) 
- The District: $10 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare & Drinks (50% Off) 
- The Beehive Calgary: $5 for $10 Worth of Luxurious Soaps, Candles & More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SportChek Friends and Family Event. Save 25% Off Regular Price, 10% Off Sale (Oct 6-7) 
- Calgary Golf Blog: Cheap Golf Deals and Coupons for Free Power Cart Rental or Golf Balls 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday October 6 Deals 
- Air Canada: Sun Sale and Executive Holiday Savings 

There's 2 hot deals today. 

1. $49 for 2, 45 minute massages at Target Health! They are RMT eligible which means you can claim it through health benefits at work. Yay for free massages!

2. SportChek Friends and Family Event. Save 25% Off Regular Price, 10% Off Sale (Oct 6-7). I originally posted about this deal last week, but that invitation was only for SPC Card holders. This invitation allows everyone to use it. There's a link on my blog to print out the invitation.

Oh, and don't forget about the Free Large Fries at McDonald's with Monopoly money deal that I posted yesterday. The deal starts today.

Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 7 Deals:

- The Beehive: $19 for $40 Worth of Beauty, Bath & Many More Natural Honey Products (Save 52% Off) 
- Ballroom with a Twist Tour: Discounted 50% Off Balcony or Meet-and-Greet Tickets 
- SwizzleSticks SalonSpa: $70 for a Relaxing 90-Minute Facial (50% Off) 
- Sears Canada 1 Cent Event: Buy 2 Appliances, Get the 3rd For Only a Penny 
- Gap: Bring In Your Old Denim and Get 30% Off New Jean Purchase (Oct 6-20) 
- Rona: Scratch and Save 10-50% Off On Everything in Store (Oct 9 Only) 
- Coach Factory Store: Save Additional 20% Off Already Reduced Prices Coupon (Until Oct. 17) 
- Clearly Contacts Coupon Code: Save up to 30% Off on All Eyeglasses (Oct. 6- 8) 

Lots of good deals today, but nothing really jumps out. Remember, today is the last day of the Free Fries at McDonald's for Monopoly money promo.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Domestic Divas Maid Service - $39 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning at Your Home or Office (Save 68% Off) 
- dk.envy: $40 for a Facial -or- Mani/Pedi (Save 53% Off) 
- Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro: $10 For $25 In Contemporary Fare (Save 60% Off) 
- skoah: $52 for a Customized Facialiscious Facial at skoah (50% Off) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- JACOB: Thanksgiving Sale 25% Off Regular Priced Items (Oct 7-11) 
- Michaels: Save Big with Michaels Thanksgiving Day Specials Coupons 
- PUMA: Get 40% Off All Jackets and Outerwear Online and In-Store 

Lots of good deals today, but the best deal has to be the Domestic Divas Maid Service - $39 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning at Your Home or Office. It's a 4-day sale, but they have already sold a lot of vouchers. There's limited quantities available and if they continue selling this quickly, they will likely sell out before the deal is suppose to expire. Just to be safe, you should buy yours now so you don't miss out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday, so here they are one last time before they expire. Most of the deals below are ending tonight. There's a couple hot deals so don't miss out!

1. HOT DEAL: Domestic Divas Maid Service - $39 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning at Your Home or Office (Save 68% Off)
I told you this deal was hot! They have already 1000+ vouchers within the first two days of this deal. They have limited quantities available so buy yours now before they sell out.
!Click here to read our original post about this deal. 

2. dk.envy: $40 for a Facial -or- Mani/Pedi (Save 53% Off)
They have already sold 400+ vouchers.
Click here to read our original post about this deal. 

3. Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro: $10 For $25 In Contemporary Fare (Save 60% Off)
This place has very good reviews.
Click here to read our original post about this deal. 

4. HOT DEAL: skoah: $52 for a Customized Facialiscious Facial at skoah (50% Off)
This deal is very hot as well. They have already sold 750+ vouchers.
Click here to read our original post about this deal. 

5. PUMA: Get 40% Off All Jackets and Outerwear Online and In-Store
Get 40% Off All PUMA Jackets and Outerwear Online and In-Store. This deal goes from October 7 - October 11, 2010. If you're shopping online, PUMA offers Free Shipping on orders over $85.
Click here to read our original post about this deal. 

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

----------


## bigbadboss101

Got the $39 maid service x4 and the $20 yoga.

When I click the Calgary Deals link it got me to Dealfind. Deal find has the $9 per referral. Is Calgary Deals and Dealfind inter-related?
Now I have Calgary Deals, Deal find, Living Social, and Groupon to check regularly for deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for purchasing the deals bigbadboss101.

My CalgaryDealsBlog is not inter-related with DealFind or any of the daily deals sites other then how I promote their deals on my blog.

Since I collectively post all the deals from the daily deals sites (Ie. DealFind, Groupon, LivingSocial, StealTheDeal, TeamBuy, etc...) and a bunch of other Calgary related deals, it might be easier to just subscribe and follow my CalgaryDealsBlog's daily email. I had a bunch of my visitors tell me how they unsubscribed to all the other emails since it kept cluttering their inboxes every morning.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Domestic Divas Maid Service - $39 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning at Your Home or Office (Save 68% Off) 
- The Laugh Shop: $12 for a $30 Admission for 2 To See a Comedy Show (60% Off) 
- Bubbles Car Wash: $25 for $50 Worth of Car-Wash and Detailing Services (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp: $49.87 for one Month of Unlimited Bootcamp Classes (Save 80% Off) 
- Expedia.ca: Save up to 40% Off a Hotel Explore Fall Sale (Until Oct. 13) 
- Free Small Coffee at all McDonald's in Canada (Nov 15-28) 
- Best Buy: Thanksgiving Online Only Sale (Oct 10-12)

----------


## Guillermo

wow, i posted about the bubbles deal at 8:30 am, and it was deleted when you posted this at 1:30. lame as fuck.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sorry Guillermo. I wasn't aware of this. It could be because the mods don't want duplicate posts on the forums and knew I would post it anyways.

Anyways, here are the deals for today (Tuesday, October 12):

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa- Massage/Mani/Pedi/Eyebrow Spa Package for only $49 (Save 65% Off) 
- The Studio School of Dance: $24 for 4 Dance Fitness Classes (Save 60% Off) 
- CalgaryOnCanvas.com: $40 for $80 Worth of Custom-Designed Canvas Prints 
- Scrapbooker's Paradise Calgary: 15% Off Coupon Off Entire Purchase 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20x Optimum Points (Oct. 23 - 24) 
- Body Shop: Buy Two Get, One For 76 Cents (Oct. 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Wednesday, October 13:

- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp- $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- La Brezza Ristorante - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Leela Eco Spa & Studio: $50 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Save 52% Off) 
- D'Angelo Studio Photography: $110 for a Photo Shoot (Save $199 or 64% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday October 13 Deals 
- The Source Employee Discount 3 Days Only (Oct 15 - 17) 
- Amazon.ca: Lowers Free Super Saver Shipping on Orders from $39 to $25 
- Air Canada Sale: Just in! 3-day Worldwide sale 

Lots of great deals today, but the best deal has to be the $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes at Fit Body Bootcamp. You can lock in the discounted price for a long time if you stock up on the deal. You're allowed to buy up to 10 vouchers for yourself and they will never expire.

----------


## HyperZell

15% off your order at PM Hobbycraft online if you use the code UPTOWNMAG10

----------


## Guillermo

^^careful, only GDCivicSi is allowed to post deals on this forum.  :ROFL!:

----------


## Jeremiah

> _Originally posted by Guillermo_ 
> *^^careful, only GDCivicSi is allowed to post deals on this forum. *



Dude shut the fuck up.

At least Hyperzell didn't make a new thread for the deal. We already have this one, no need posting repetitive threads with one deal when this is pretty much the one stop spot for all the deals

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Guillermo_ 
> *^^careful, only GDCivicSi is allowed to post deals on this forum. *







> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> * 
> 
> Dude shut the fuck up.
> 
> At least Hyperzell didn't make a new thread for the deal. We already have this one, no need posting repetitive threads with one deal when this is pretty much the one stop spot for all the deals*



x2
quit whining about it already. These group buy referral links are getting really annoying - everyone keeps spamming out their own links on emails, fb, twitter, forums. It's almost as bad as begging for money.

I'd much rather have all of the "Daily Deals" posted in the same format each day in this unofficial thread.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just found out Westjet currently has a 72 hour seat sale. I'll post about it and add it to my blog tmw morning, but here's a link to it for those that want a head start:

http://www.westjet.com/guest/en/trav...tSale-20101012

----------


## shakalaka

Just a suggestion. You should take out the adds that expire, unless it would be a lot of work I suppose.

For example
http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2010...ackage-at.html

I looked at that and got pretty excited as I thought that was a good deal for all that cleaning. But then I read and it says that expired in August. lol

Great blog btw, you're doing awesome work. :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for the suggestion shakalaka. I can't think of a quick and simple solution for expired deals as the blog is already taking a lot more time to manage and maintain then I had originally planned.

About half the deals that I feature on the blog are limited 1-day only sales so my suggestion is to try and visit the blog on a daily basis to keep up with the deals. I'm trying to make it easy for everyone to follow the deals by posting them here, on our Facebook Fan page, Twitter, RSS feed and our daily email. You can sign up for any of these features by going to www.calgarydealsblog.com and clicking the buttons near the top right-hand side on every page.

I'm glad you like the blog and thanks for your support!

----------


## shakalaka

Yea I figured it would be too much hassle trying to remove everything along with regularly updating the website. Although removing them might be good for the bandwidth? But I have no idea how that stuff works so I don't know. But definitely good job with the blog, I just bought a couple of those boot camp vouchers from there.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks again for suppporting the blog shakalaka. I appreciate it.

Here's a bunch of new deals for today (Thursday, October 14):

- Kefi Greek House & Ouzo Bar: $25 for $60 Worth of Greek Cuisine and Drinks (Save 58%) 
- El Sombrero Restaurante: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drinks ( Save 50% Off) 
- Box Paper Scissors: $10 for $20 Worth of Greeting Cards, Gifts, and Stationery (50% Off) 
- Woodlands Couples Retreat: Get 50% Off a Full Day Couples Retreat Code 
- Starbucks: $1 Off Starbucks VIA Ready Brew Coupon (Valid Until Nov 15) 
-Suzy Shier: Mid-Season Sale. Save up to 70% Off! 
- French Connection FCUK: 40% Off Friends and Family Event (Oct 14-17) 
- Westjet Seat Sale. 48 Hours to Save (Until Oct. 15) 

Enjoy!

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Thanks for the suggestion shakalaka. I can't think of a quick and simple solution for expired deals as the blog is already taking a lot more time to manage and maintain then I had originally planned.
> 
> About half the deals that I feature on the blog are limited 1-day only sales so my suggestion is to try and visit the blog on a daily basis to keep up with the deals. I'm trying to make it easy for everyone to follow the deals by posting them here, on our Facebook Fan page, Twitter, RSS feed and our daily email. You can sign up for any of these features by going to www.calgarydealsblog.com and clicking the buttons near the top right-hand side on every page.
> 
> I'm glad you like the blog and thanks for your support!*



What about adding some images that are simple to understand and stand out on the deal? For example, having a big red 1 DAY ONLY graphic at the top of one day deals could A) get attention and B) make people double-check the posted date.


Also, keep up the good work - subscribed.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for the suggestion HyperZell. It's a good idea and I'll look into it.

Here's a bunch of deals for today (Friday, October 15):

- HOT DEAL: Crush Restaurant - $20 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accentric Salon & Spa - $49 for a Sothy's Classic Facial and Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save 74%) 
- HOT DEAL: Kensington Fitness Sale- $40 for a 1 Month Membership and Free Initiation (Save 73% Off) 
- Vero Bistro Moderne: $20 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a 1 Hour Relaxing Acupuncture Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- Dynamite: 20% Off Friends and Family Sales Event Coupon (Oct 15-18) 
- HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts Canada: Free 10,000 Pairs of Glasses Giveaway (Oct 19) 

There's a lot of hot deals today (60% Off Crush Restaurant, 74% Off Accentric Salon & Spa, and 73% Off Kensington Fitness), but the best deal has to be Clearly Contacts Free 10,000 Pairs of Glasses Giveaway on Oct. 19. Read my blog for more details about the deal and tips of how you can increase your chances of getting a pair.

Have a great weekend everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday, so here they are one last time before they expire. Most of the deals below are ending tonight at midnight. There's a couple hot deals so don't miss out!

1. HOT DEAL: Crush Restaurant - $20 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 60% Off) 
At the time of this post, they have already sold 1,250+ vouchers! If you use the voucher between Sunday to Thursday, you'll receive an additional $10 credit which makes this deal $20 for $60 worth of food and drinks! Plus, sign up using one of my bonus links and get an extra $5 off your first purchase on LivingSocial.

2. HOT DEAL: Accentric Salon & Spa - $49 for a Sothy's Classic Facial and Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save 74%) 
At the time of this post, they have already sold 250+ vouchers! You can purchase up to 2 for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will never expire. 

3. Vero Bistro Moderne: $20 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
At the time of this post, they have already sold 400+ vouchers. There's a limit of 1 per person, may buy 2 additional as gifts. Vouchers expire on Apr 18, 2011.

4. HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts Canada: Free 10,000 Pairs of Glasses Giveaway (Oct 19) 
Clearly Contacts will be giving away 10,000 pairs of Free glasses with lenses on Tuesday, October 19, 2010 starting at 12:01am. Use the promo code "10000Free" when the deal goes live. Make sure you're on your computer at 12:01AM sharp on Tuesday, October 19.

5. Dynamite: 20% Off Friends and Family Sales Event Coupon (Oct 15-18) 
Dynamite's Friends and Family Sales Event goes from October 15-18, 2010. It's a 4 days only sale so don't miss out! Get 20% Off everything in the store at all Dynamite locations. You'll need to read and click the post on the blog to print the coupon.

Thanks and enjoy the rest of your weekend!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Monday, October 18:

- HOT DEAL: Gold's Gym - $39 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Spin, Bootcamp, Kickbox, and More, Plus a 30 Minute RMT Massage and 30 Minute Infrared Sauna (Save 89%) 
- Veggie Fusion Express: $5 for $10 Worth of Wholesome and Healthy Eats (Save 50% Off) 
- Larger Than Life: $35 for a "Big Wall Graphic" Panoramic Wall Mural (Save 59% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Clearly Contacts Canada: Free 10,000 Pairs of Glasses Giveaway (Tonight at Midnight) 
- Old Navy: Take an Extra 50% Off Clearance Items (Until Oct. 30) 
- Future Shop: Deal of the Day: Jabra Bluetooth Headset for $19.99 (Save $25) 
- Edible Arrangements: Box of Gourmet Dipped Fruit for only $10, Regular $25 (Oct 17-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just added an incredible deal where you can save up to 50% Off "Kooza" by Cirque du Soleil tickets on my blog. Seating may be limited as these discounted shows will sell out quickly.

I watched the show about 2 weeks ago and it was amazing! I went in with high expectations and the show exceeded it and more. 

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/

----------


## chkolny541

wow, great deal, just got 2 tix for friday! i wanted to go and this deal was just awesome 2 tix + food 98$, not bad. Thanks DOOD!!!!
seats are VERY limited so you better get em asap!

----------


## shakalaka

Just booked two tickets for level 1 for the Thursday show at 4pm. Not many left, I think only 4 in that side of level 1. Was on the phone with the gf and it was a last minute thing. Came to $120 for two tickets.

----------


## GDCivicSi

You're welcome. I'm glad you guys took advantage of the deal. It's such a good deal that I'm thinking about buying tickets to watch the show again.

Also, I just order a pair of free glasses on Clearly Contacts! The retail price was $350, Clearly Contacts regular price was $78. I just paid $13.14 for shipping and taxes! This is a hot deal so act quickly before they sell out! I posted about the Clearly Contacts Free Glasses promo a couple posts up.

----------


## shakalaka

^ I checked that glasses website out but none of the frames I liked were included in that promotion. All the good brands like Gucci, YSL, Burberry etc say that they are not part of the promotion. Oh well....

That Cirque deal is indeed really good. The two costs ran me $120 including taxes, when each would have been like $97! I just accidentally came across your thread while on the phone with the gf and ended up ordering them. Now I just hope that the Kooza show is good.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I loved the Kooza show and I'm sure you will too. Let us know what you think about the show afterwards.


Here's a bunch of new deals for Tuesday, October 19:

- HOT DEAL: Target Health - $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- DancEnergy: $25 for Six Drop-In or Intensive Group Dance Classes (Save 65% Off) 
- Sportchek: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Footwear and Apparel BOGO Sales Event 
- McDonalds: Free Happy Meal Halloween Pails (Oct. 15-28) 
- Calgary elects Naheed Nenshi for Mayor 
- Future Shop: Deal of the Day: TomTom XL 4.3" GPS Bundle for $99.99 (Save $70) 
- The Beehive in Calgary: $5 for $10 Worth of Luxurious Soaps, Candles & More (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Calgary Deals for Wednesday, October 20th:

- Fluid Movements: $25 for a 33 Minute Infrared Sauna Session, Plus a 33 Minute Infrared Massage Bed Session (Save 58% Off 
- Pink Lime Salon and Spa: $69 for a $185 Profesional Cut and Colour from the Stylists at Pink Lime Salon and Spa (Save 63% Off) 
- Tommy Burger Bar: $12 for $25 Worth of Gourmet Burgers and More (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre- Get a 1 Hour Massage for only $35 (Save $40) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday October 20 Deals 
- Future Shop: Deal of the Day: HP Mini N450 Netbook for $229.99 (Save $70) 
- RW&CO: Take an Extra 25% Off Sale Merchandise 
- Air Canada: Flight Deals Within Canada, to US, International, and Sun Destinations

----------


## Jeremiah

Be careful when considering the HP Laptop, its only the 3 cell version and only actually $40 off the price

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Thursday, October 21:

- Marble Slab Creamery: $10 for $20 Worth of Delicious Ice Cream Treats, Cakes & Soft Drinks (Save 50% off) 
- Genealogy Sale: $50 for $110 Worth of Premium Denim and More (Save 55% Off) 
- Bonnie Brillo Cleaning: $160 Gets You Up to 2400 Square Feet of Home Cleaning ($320 Value) 
- Banana Republic: Save up to 50% Off Select Styles Fall Sale 
- Build-a-Bear Workshop: Take an Extra 50% Off Clearance Items In-Store Only 
- Future Shop Deal of the Day: XBOX 360 4GB Console with Tony Hawk Ride for only $199.99 (Save $79) 
- HOT DEAL: Bluenotes: Get 30% Off Everything Plus an Extra 10% Off for SPC Members 
- Brett Michaels Live: Buy 4 tickets and save 44% off regular ticket prices! (Oct. 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Calgary Deals for Friday, October 22:

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa- $59 for a 30 Minute Massage, Full Body Microdermabrasion Treatment and Eyebrow Threading (Save 81% Off) 
- Graze Restaurant & Grill: $20 for a $40 Delectable Prime Rib Dinner Buffet for 2 (Save 50%) 
- Alternative Tanning Calgary- $32 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning in any UV Bed or Two Spray Tans (Save 54%) 
- Chehra Wellness Spa- $99 for 2 Bikini & 2 Underarm Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save 78% Off) 
- Esprit: 40% Off Outerwear and Blazers In-store Only (Oct 22-25) 
- Banana Republic: Get 25% Off Full-Priced Items Online and In-store (Oct 22-24) 
- Future Shop Deal of the Day: Toshiba Satellite 15.6" AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core P340 for $399.99 (Save $150) 
- IKEA: Save 20% Off All Bath Accessories (Oct 21-24) 

Enjoy and have a great weekend!

----------


## GDCivicSi

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday so here they are one last time before they expire. There's a couple hot deals so don't miss out!

1. HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa- $59 for a 30 Minute Massage, Full Body Microdermabrasion Treatment and Eyebrow Threading (Save 81% Off) 
For only $59, you'll get a 30 Minute Massage, Full Body Microdermabrasion Treatment and Eyebrow Threading at Chehra Wellness Spa ($310 Value)! This is a savings of $251 or 81% Off! This is a great deal to stock up on as you're allowed to buy up to 10 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts. This deal will end at midnight tonight (Sunday, October 24, 2010).

2. HOT DEAL: Graze Restaurant & Grill: $20 for a $40 Delectable Prime Rib Dinner Buffet for 2 (Save 50%) 
There is no limit on how many you can buy. I haven't ate there before, but I had a couple friends tell me the food is very good there. I bought 2 vouchers and plan on trying them out in the very near future.

3. Banana Republic: Get 25% Off Full-Priced Items Online and In-store (Oct 22-24) 
Today is the last day to take advantage of this deal. The sale is available Online and In-Store. If shopping online, print the coupon from the original post and show it to the cashier. If shopping online, enter the promo code "BRFALL25" at checkout to get the discount. Banana Republic offers Free Shipping on orders of $50 or more.

4. IKEA: Save 20% Off All Bath Accessories (Oct 21-24) Today is the last day to get 20% Off Bath accessories at IKEA. 


Thanks and enjoy the rest of your weekend!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Monday, October 25:

- HOT DEAL: Saint Germain: $30 for $70 Worth of French-Inspired Food and Drinks (Save 57% Off) 
- CanvasPop LivingSocial Deal: $40 for $80 to Spend on Photo-to-Canvas Printing (Save 50% Off) 
- Mango Maids Sale: $20 for a $40 Professional 1-Hour Housecleaning (Oct. 25-26) 
- Maggie's Shortbread & Cookies: $17 for Two Traditional Scottish Shortbread Wedges (Save 50% Off) 
- Hair 2000 Salon & Esthetics: Get a $50 Gift Certificate for only $25! (Today Only) 
- MAC Cosmetics: Free Shipping Code (Valid Until October 25) 
- La Senza Sale: Buy 1 Bra Take $10 Off, Buy 2 Bras Take $25 Off (Limited Time Offer)

The best deal today has to be the $30 for $70 Worth of Food and Drinks at Saint Germain. DealFind featured a similar Saint Germain deal ($25 for $60) back on September 2. I took advantage of the previous deal and have since tried the restaurant out. The food at Saint Germain's was amazing and the decor was very nice. It's a bit pricey, but we enjoyed our time.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Deals for Tuesday, October 26:

- HOT DEAL: Coca Blitz Hair Design DealFind Deal: $29 for a Hair Cut, Style, Blow Dry, Wash and Express Hair Treatment (Save 71% Off) 
- SwizzleSticks Salon Spa LivingSocial Deal: $67 for 90-Minute Aroma-Wellness Chakra Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- Fair's Fair Groupon Deal: $6 for $12 of Used Books (Oct. 26 Only) 
- Surface Collective Deal: $24 for Wall Tattoos from Surface Collective (Value $49) 
- Jacob: Get 25% Off One Regular Priced Item with Clothing Donation (Oct. 25- Dec. 24) 
- Petcetera Coupon: Spend $50 and Get $20 Off (Oct 26-30) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 20% Off All Toys and Gifts Online Code (Until Nov. 1) 
- Westjet Promotion Code: Save 10% Off all Westjet Flights (Valid until Oct. 31) 
- Calgary Flames vs Edmonton Oilers Tickets on Oct. 26 Just Released

Lot's of different deals today. There's something for everyone.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sorry about the late post today. I knew I forgot to do something today.

Here are the deals for Wednesday, October 27:

- HOT DEAL: Differenz Trenz Salon & Spa- $49 for a Manicure & Pedicure, Plus a Hair Cut, Wash & Blow Dry (Save $51) 
- HOT DEAL: Results Fitness- $20 for 20 Zumba or Spinning Classes (Save 92% Off) 
- Calgary Ghost Tours Deal: $7 for 1 Admission to a Ghostly Encounter (Save 46% Off) 
- RnR Wellness in Fairmont Palliser Hotel- $34 for a 30-Minute RnR Classic Massage (Save 51% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday October 27 Deals 
- Gap: Get 25% Off all Online Orders Code (Oct 27-29) 
- Bronze Baxx StealTheDeal: $19 for $50 worth of tanning (62% Off) 
- Old Navy Promotion: Scream and Get 20% Off In-Store (Oct 29-30) 
- Sportchek Canada: 50% Off Anniversary Sale! (Oct 27-Nov 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Yoga Lounge - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Any Class (Save 92% Off) 
- Room to Grow Calgary: $50 For a Five-Class Punch Pass For Parent and Child (Save 50% Off) 
- PaMScrapbooking Deal: $10 Worth of Scrapbooking materials for $5 (Oct. 28 Only) 
- Calgary Golf Blog: A couple Golf Deals for the remainder of the season 
- The Big eBay Deal: Bushnell Perma Focus 12x50 Binoculars for $39.99 with Free Shipping (Save 57% Off) 
- H&M: Buy 1, Get 1 Free Select Knitwear Sales Event (Oct. 28- Nov. 10) 
- Calgary Ghost Tours Deal: $7 for 1 Admission to a Ghostly Encounter (Save 46% Off) 

The Hot Yoga Lounge $20 for a 20 Class Pass is by far the hottest deal today. They are going to sell a ton of these.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Sweet, we're signing up for the ghost tour  :Big Grin:  Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## 7thgenvic

This is awesome! Thanks for the heads up. Now i can send my filthy breezies to hot yoga for cheap  :Smilie:

----------


## Adachi

I don't know if there's any more good deals at Michael hill, but they're having a crazy sale from items in the price range of 1 dollar - 1xxx and a lot of select items are 50% off.
For today only I was told.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Enjoy the ghost tour! I never knew Calgary had anything like that before. Too bad I'm too big of a chicken to ever try it out.

The Hot Yoga Lounge deal is one of the hottest deals that I've seen yet. They have already sold 1750+ vouchers in half a day. The deal was scheduled to expire on the weekend, but I have a feeling it will sell out before then. Don't miss out if you're interested.

----------


## big A

I used the marble slab deal to get a birthday cake. Thanks for that.
I did the ghost tour before and enjoyed it. I would love to hear other peoples review.http://forums.beyond.ca/st/313132/calgary-ghost-tours/

----------


## ChappedLips

I'm also doing the ghost tour, I didn't even know there was anything like that in Calgary. Should be a good time  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Update: The Hot Yoga Lounge - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Any Class (Save 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Metropolitan Grill: $18 For $40 Worth of Dinner or $10 For $20 Worth of Lunch (Save 50% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: $21 for a $35 Deliciously Cold Large Ice Cream Cake (40% Off) 
- Munira Lalani Deal: $87.50 for a Laser Hair Removal Treatment ($175 Value) 
- Bluenotes: 50% Off Entire Store For Signature Club Members, 30% Off Without (Oct 30-31) 
- Bath and Body Works: Get 50% Off Halloween Seasonal Products 
- Blockbuster Free Movie Rental Halloween Promo (Oct 31- Nov 1 Only) 
- Alberta Government Cash and Carry Surplus Sale: Cheap Filing Cabinets & Office Furniture (Oct 30 Only) 

The Hot Yoga Lounge $20 for 20 Yoga Classes deal is currently on pace to be the hottest all-time top selling deal in Calgary! It sold over 2200+ vouchers within the first 24 hours of this deal going live! It was originally scheduled to be a 4-day sale to expire Sunday midnight (October 31, 2010). With the way it's selling and the limited quantities available, there's a good chance it'll sell-out before then so if you haven't bought this deal yet, I suggest you do so quickly before you miss out! 

The Metropolitan Grill deal of $18 For $40 Worth of Dinner is pretty sweet as well.

Other then that, have a great weekend and a safe and fun Halloween everyone.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Happy Halloween everyone! Just wanted to remind you that a couple deals that I blogged about on Friday are expiring tonight. There's a couple very hot and popular deals so make sure you take advantage of them before you miss out!

1. HOT DEAL: Hot Yoga Lounge - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Any Class (Save 92% Off) 
They have now sold over 3200+ vouchers! I believe this makes this the hottest selling deal in Calgary thus far! Good job Calgary! There is now less then 24 hours to take advantage of this deal. If you haven't bought yet, click here to buy now before the deal expires

2. HOT DEAL: The Metropolitan Grill: $18 For $40 Worth of Dinner or $10 For $20 Worth of Lunch (Save 50% Off) 
At the time of this post, they have already sold 1000+ vouchers! The Metropolitan Grill is one of Calgary's most popular and trendiest restaurants. I highly recommend you check them out if you haven't been there before. I bought 3 dinner vouchers myself (would have bought more if it wasn't for the limit of 3 (1 for yourself and 2 as gifts).

3. Marble Slab Creamery: $21 for a $35 Deliciously Cold Large Ice Cream Cake (40% Off) 
I'm a big Marble Slab Ice Cream fan, but I have never tried their cakes before. I liked the Marble Slab deal that they had about a month ago better (2 Ice Creams for the price of 1), but this is not a bad deal if you like their cakes or want to try it out.

4. Bluenotes: 50% Off Entire Store For Signature Club Members, 30% Off Without (Oct 30-31) 
The deal expires today! Everyone gets 30% Off everything at Bluenotes or Signature Club Members get 50% Off everything.

5. Blockbuster Free Movie Rental Halloween Promo (Oct 31- Nov 1 Only) Get a Free Blockbuster Favorites seven-night Movie Rental if you print the coupon in the post.

Also, here are 3 new deals:

- CrowWest Wellness & Laser - $99 for Three IPL Photofacial Sessions (Save 81% Off) 
- Window Works Calgary: $60 Worth of Snow Removal For $24 (60% Off) 
- City of Calgary Coupon Deal: $5 for 10 Child Swim Passes (Oct. 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I hope everyone had a fun halloween.

Here are today's deals (Monday, November 1):

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Acupuncture Centre- $69 for a 30 Minute Massage, Acupuncture Treatment & Health Consultation (Save $101 or 59% Off) 
- Blog News: Top Selling Deals and Calgary Deals Blog Free Giveaway Draws 
- HOT DEAL: Riverside Club Calgary: $20 for 12 Drop-In Visits (Save 89% Off) 
- Towne Photography Calgary: $79 for a Beautiful $630 Family Photography Session (Save $551 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Calgary: $20 for 20-Class Pass (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Cheap Halloween Candy Clearance 
- Disney: Save $8 Off Toy Story 3 Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pac 
- Gap, Old Navy, Banana Republic: 30% Off Give and Get Event (Nov 11-14)

Now that "The Hot Yoga Lounge -$20 for 20 Yoga Classes" deal is over, it ended up selling a total of 3,690 vouchers! I believe this makes it the 2nd top selling deal in Calgary thus far and that the top selling deal in Calgary still belongs to a similar deal by LivingSocial who sold 3,957 "Bikram Yoga Calgary South - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes" vouchers. 

If you missed out on the deal or would like an extra free voucher, the Calgary Deals Blog will be giving away a 20 Class Pass to The Hot Yoga Lounge to one of our lucky reasders. It's very easy to enter the draw. Check out my blog for more details on how to enter.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Raw Bar in Hotel Arts: $25 for $50 Worth of Fine Dining and Drinks (50% Off) 
- MVP Men's Salon: $17 for a Hall of Fame Haircut (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Volume Beauty Bar- $69 for Haircut, Style, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, and Scalp Massage (Save 65% Off) 
- Theatre Calgary's LOST - A MEMOIR: 2 FOR 1 Ticket Sale (Today only) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Tommy Hilfiger: 25% Off Purchase Coupon (Nov 4-16) 
- Clearly Contacts: Promo Code for 30% Off Glasses with Free Shipping (Until Nov 7) 
- Empire Theatres: Buy $30 In Gift Cards, Get $30 In Free Coupons Holiday Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Miko Photography - $49 For a Professional Photo Session In Studio or Any Location in Calgary, Plus 24 Custom Cards & 11x14 Print (Save 89% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada: $13 for a $25 Music Lesson to Learn to Play Guitar, Bass, Drums and Sing (Save 48% Off) 
- She: Specializing in Lingerie and Swimwear- $15 for $30 Worth of Lingerie and a Bra Fitting (50% Off) 
- The Beehive in Calgary: $5 for $10 Worth of Luxurious Soaps, Candles & More (50% Off) 
- Big Fat Hen Calgary: Save 50% Off Baby Sleep Sacks 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday November 3 Deals 
- Banana Republic: Get 30% Off $100 Purchase Coupon (Nov 4 Only) 
- Toy Story 3 on sale at Toys R Us for only $24.97 (Nov 2- 4 Only) 
- The Bay: Friends and Family Event. Save up to 20% Off Everything (Nov 3- 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Good morning everyone. Here's today's new deals (Thursday, November 4):

1. HOT DEAL: Voda Spa- $39 for a 60 Minute Mud Body Wrap, Including a Warm, Algae Mud Application, Steam Shower, Massage, and Moisturizing (Save 70% Off) 
2. Calgary Opera Lucia di Lammermoor: $43 Discounted Tickets (Save 50% Off) 
3. All-Inclusive Package: Calgary to 5 Star Riu Emerald Bay Mexico for $985 
4. Esprit: Friends & Family 40% Off Sales Event (Nov 4-7 Only) 
5. COACH Factory Outlet: Enjoy Extra 20% Off Sale Coupon (Until Nov. 14) 
6. Holt Renfrew: Save up to 25% Off Early Christmas Shopping Event (Nov 6-7 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Calgary Deals for Friday, November 5:

- HOT DEAL: 828 Maid- $49 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning at Your Home or Office (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sanguine Yoga Calgary - $20 for 20 Hot Yoga Classes (Save $92% Off) 
-Memento Mori: $40 for $80 Worth of Beautiful Handcrafted Jewellery (Save 50% Off) 
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $12 for $30 Worth of Pub Grub and Potables 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball Deal: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- Forever 21: Save up to 75% Off Grab & Go Sale 
- All Inclusive Package: Gran Bahia Principe Coba Mexio 4 Star Resort for $777/person after tax 
- La Senza Sale: Take $10 Off any Purchase of $40 or More (Nov 5-7) 
- Sirens: 30% Off Store Wide Sale, 50% Off with Sirens Member Card 

Lots of good deals today, but the two deals that stand out the most is the $49 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning and the $20 for 20 Hot Yoga Classes. I expect both of these deals to be very hot sellers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 6 Deals:

- Hot Deal Update Reminder: $49 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning & $20 for 20 Hot Yoga Classes 
- $20 Worth of Food for $10 from AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine 
- Calgary Stampeders: Western Final Playoff Tickets Discount Code 
- Burger King: Free Coffee Every Friday In November during Breakfast Hours 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Nov 11-18) 
- Home Outfitters: Spend $50, Get Free $20 Money Card (Until Dec 2) 
- The Brick: 50% Off All Mattresses 1 Day Only (Nov 6) Plus 75% Off Sofas 
- HOT DEAL: Sanguine Yoga Calgary - $20 for 20 Hot Yoga Classes (Save $92% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday so here they are one last time before they expire. There's a couple hot deals so don't miss out!

1. HOT DEAL: 828 Maid- $49 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning at Your Home or Office (Save 53% Off) 
At the time of this post, they have already sold over 650+ vouchers! For only $49, you'll get 3 hours of professional cleaning at your home or office. That's a savings of $56 or 53% Off! You can also stock up on this deal as you're allowed to purchase up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will never expire. I bought 5 of these vouchers.

2. HOT DEAL: Sanguine Yoga Calgary - $20 for 20 Hot Yoga Classes (Save $92% Off) 
At the time of this post, they have already sold over 2800+ vouchers. This is a crazy hot deal and there's a limit of only 1 voucher per person. If you read my original post about this deal, there's a link with instructions on how to save an additional $5 off the deal. 

3. The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $12 for $30 Worth of Pub Grub and Potables 
At the time of this post, they have sold over 350+ coupons. It only costs $12 and you'll get $30 worth of food which is a savings of 50% Off. There's a limit of 1 per person.

4. La Senza Sale: Take $10 Off any Purchase of $40 or More (Nov 5-7) 
Today is the last day to get $10 Off any purchase of $40 or more at La Senza. 


Also, don't forget to change your clocks as we fall back an hour!

Thanks and enjoy the rest of your weekend

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 8 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Why Knot Therapeutic Massage: $25 for a 30 Minute RMT Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Window Works Inc: $24 for a $60 Gift Certificate for Expert Snow Removal (Save 60% Off) 
- The Social Page: $10 for $20 Worth of Stationery, Gifts, Accessories, and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Bonnie Brillo House Keeping Services: $160 Gets You Up to 2400 Square Feet of Home Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Bath and Body Works: 25% Off Online Discount Code (Until Nov 19) 
- Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC): Free Shipping On Orders of $75 or More (Until Nov 17) 
- Suzy Shier: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Entire Store and Online Sale 

The Why Knot Therapeutic Massage for $25 is a pretty good deal. Not only do you already save 50% Off, the massage is also RMT eligible which means you can claim it with your health benefits.

The $24 for a $60 gift certificate towards snow removal is pretty good too. I'm sure it'll come in very handy after a major snow storm. Too bad there's a limit of only 1 per household though.

----------


## Benny

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *
> - Calgary Stampeders: Western Final Playoff Tickets Discount Code*




Deadly. I'll be hitting that up for sure pending work schedule.

Thanks man  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Benny_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Deadly. I'll be hitting that up for sure pending work schedule.
> 
> Thanks man *



You're very welcome. Go Stamps Go!

----------


## 7thgenvic

waiting for more good deals this week  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 9 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Music Centre Canada- $20 for Two 30 Minute Guitar, Drums or Vocal Singing Lessons (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aqua Sport Scuba Center - $20 for a 90-Minute Intro-to-Scuba Course 
- Simple Simon Pies Calgary: $5 for $10 Worth of Pies (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa- $99 for 2 Bikini & 2 Underarm Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save 78% Off) 
- Flames Central: 15% Off Entire Bill for Flames Season Ticket Holder Special Offer (Nov 9) 
- Cineplex Odeon: Buy $30 Gift Card, Get $70 in Extra Coupons Holiday Gift Pack 
- Gap, Old Navy, Banana Republic: 30% Off Give and Get Event Reminder (Nov 11-14) 
- Zellers: Friends and Family 10% Off Sales Coupon Event (Nov 13-14) 
- Costco: Save $70 Off a Set of 4 Michelin Winter Tires (Until Nov 28) 
- Second Cup: 25% Off Promo Code on Online Orders (Until Nov 30) 

Lots of new deals today beyond. If you're looking for some new winter tires, the Costco save $70 Off a Set of 4 Michelin Winter Tires is pretty sweet. Even without the sale, Costco prices are usually the most competitive and lowest in the city.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 10 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Gloss Salon & Spa- $49 for a Manicure & Pedicure, Plus a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry & Style (Save 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Back & Body Health- $35 for Hour-Long Deep-Tissue Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spoon Me- $10 for a $20 Sweet-Tasting Credit and 2 for 1 Coupon (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Krumpers Solar Blinds- $50 for $280 Towards Solar Blinds (Save 82% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a 1 Hour Relaxing Acupuncture Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- Denim Weekend Sample Sale by Style Clothing Calgary (Nov 19-21) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday November 10 Deals 
- Disney Store: 20-25% Off Friends and Family Sales Event (Nov 11-15) 
- Roots Canada: 25% Off Entire Store Customer Appreciation Sales Event (Nov 9-14) 
- Garage Friends and Family Sale: 20% Off Regular Price, 30% Off Sale Price (Nov 11-15) 
- Sportchek: Get 50% Off Junior Winter Pant when you Buy any Junior Winter Jacket, Buy 1 Get 1 50% off Junior Footwear 

There's a lot of hot deals today depending on what you're into. The Back & Body $35 for Hour-Long Massage has already sold over 300+ vouchers within the first 3 hours of the deal going live.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 11 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wine Kitz Calgary: $85 for 30 Bottles of Make-It-Yourself Wine (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training: $20 for 12 Boot Camp Classes (Save 89% Off) 
- Dobson's Restaurant and Bar: 10 for $20 Worth of Eclectic Pub Grub and Potables (50% Off) 
- Leather Pocket Billiards: For $15 Two People Can Enjoy 7 Hours of Pool and 2 Soft Drinks (Save 80% Off) 
- Forever 21: 30% Off Handbag Sale Code In-Store and Online (Nov 11-14) 
- HMV: Save $10 when you Spend $50 Friends and Family Sales Event (Nov 13 Only) 
- Urban Behavior: 50% Off Entire Store Friends and Family Sale Event (Nov 12-15) 
- Costa Blanca: 50% Off Entire Store Friends and Family Sale Event (Nov 12-15) 
- Ricki's: Save an Extra 50% Off Final Clearance (Until Nov 13) 
- Moores: Buy 1, Get 1 Free Sale Designer Suits, Sport Coats, Dress Pants and Shirts (Until Nov 14)

Yesterday's "Back & Body $35 for Hour-Long Massage" deal was so popular that it sold-out half way through the day. They had limited quantities available and sold all 2,150 vouchers. If you see any deals that interest you, I suggest you buy it right away so you don't miss out in case it sells out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fitness Plus Calgary- $20 for a 20 Class Pass To Yoga, Pilates, Spin & More (Save 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: One Tooth- $30 for $60 to Spend on Yoga Clothes (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photolabo.ca- $10 for $25 of HQ Online Photo Conversion to Prints (Save 60% Off) 
- Ecliptic Hair & Day Spa: $63 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save 50% Off) 
- Acclaim Hotel Calgary Airport: $95 for Top-Rated Hotel plus $20 Credit (Save 65% Off) 
- JACOB: 30% Off Everything Surprise Sale for Western Canada Only (Until Nov 14) 
- Aeropostale: Save an extra 30% Off Online Clearance Sale (Nov 11-14) 
- American Eagle: 20% Off Coupon Code and Free Shipping (Nov 14) 
- Leather Pocket Billiards: For $15 Two People Can Enjoy 7 Hours of Pool and 2 Soft Drinks (Save 80% Off) 

There's a lot of very hot deals today, but the best deal has to be the Fitness Plus $20 for a 20 Class Pass To Yoga, Pilates, Spin & More. You save $180 or 90% Off!

Most of the deals above go until Sunday evening. Have a great weekend everyone.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 14:

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday so here they are one last time before they expire. There's a couple very HOT DEALS so don't miss out!

1. HOT DEAL: Fitness Plus Calgary- $20 for a 20 Class Pass To Yoga, Pilates, Spin & More (Save 90% Off) 
2. HOT DEAL: One Tooth- $30 for $60 to Spend on Yoga Clothes (Save 50% Off) 
3. HOT DEAL: Photolabo.ca- $10 for $25 of HQ Online Photo Conversion to Prints (Save 60% Off) 
4. Ecliptic Hair & Day Spa: $63 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save 50% Off) 
5. JACOB: 30% Off Everything Surprise Sale for Western Canada Only (Until Nov 14) 
6. Aeropostale: Save an extra 30% Off Online Clearance Sale (Nov 11-14) 
7. American Eagle: 20% Off Coupon Code and Free Shipping (Nov 14) 
8. Gap, Old Navy, Banana Republic: 30% Off Give and Get Event Reminder (Nov 11-14)


Here's a couple new deals that I added to the blog today:

- All-Inclusive Package: Calgary to Gran Bahia Principe Mexico for $777/person after tax 
- adidas Online Store: 20% Off Promo Code and Free Shipping 
- The Bay: Get a $25 Savings Card when you Spend $75 or more (Nov 14) 
- Esprit: 30% Off Online Code Sale (Nov 14 Only) 
- Mexx and Mexx Kids: Save 40% Off Mexx Fall Collections 
- la Vie en Rose: 30% Off Shopping Event Coupon Sale (Nov 14) 
- Sears: Friends and Family Employee Pricing Sales Event (Nov 14 at 6-9pm)

Let me know what sort of you deals you like and I'll try to post more of them.

----------


## banned3x

Hey I'm looking for a nice fireplace pls thanks

----------


## GDCivicSi

I rarely come across any fireplace deals, but I'll keep my eyes open and let you know if I ever stumble across anything.


Monday, November 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Reveal Rejuvenation- $39 for a Microdermabrasion Facial & Complexion Analysis (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wicked Wedge Pizza in the Chinook Centre- $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Nov 15 Only) 
- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $15 for a $50 Discover Scuba Course (Save 70% Off) 
- O'Sullivan's Restaurant & Bar: $10 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Nov 15 Only) 
- Your Health Span: $49 for Mobile Massage Therapy with Choice of Scalp Treatment or Foot Scrub (Save 46% Off) 
- Subway: FREE 6 Inch Sandwich when you buy a $25 Gift Card 
- Edible Arrangements: Save 10% Off On Your Entire Order until November 25 
- AVEDA: 20% Off Friends and Family Sale (Nov 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Target Health- $25 for Three 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (Save 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mango Shiva - $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (Nov 16 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: The Body Shop- $20 for $40 Worth of Natural Skincare, Bath, and Beauty Products (Nov 16 Only) 
- WineCollective: $22 for $45 Worth of Gifts or Subscriptions (Until Nov 17) 
- Calgary Auto Spa: Luxury Car Wash & Detail for $175. Save 50% Off (Nov 16 Only) 
- McDonald's: Free Coffee All Day from Nov 15 - 28 
- Starbucks: Buy 1 Holiday Drink, Get 1 Free (Nov 18- 21 from 2- 5pm) 
- Best Buy Deal of the Day: JBL On Stage 400p iPhone/iPod Dock for $134 (Nov 16 Only) 
- Amazon.com: Buy 1 Video Game, Get Second For 40% Off 
- Entertainment 2011 Coupon Books: Get 20% Off with Free Shipping. 

Lot's of great deals today. I bought 3 of the Mango Shiva vouchers this morning. Groupon is currently featuring The Body Shop deal across Canada today. This is a very good deal if you shop there.

----------


## Super_Geo

Nice thread! Posting just so I notice it when you update  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

I'm glad you like the thread!

Here's a bunch of new deals for Wednesday, November 17:

- HOT DEAL: 4th Avenue Café & Lounge- $25 for $50 Worth of Fine Dining & Drinks (Nov 17 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Riverside Golf Centre- $20 for Five Buckets of Driving Range Balls (Nov 17 Only) 
- Album Pro: $29 for a $75 Leather Hardcover Pro Luxe Photo Book (Until Nov 18) 
- Cheap Calgary Flames vs Phoenix Coyotes Tickets Tonight NOV 17 (Below Face Value) 
- Sit Still Salon and Frisky Boutique: $45 for a Cut and Style or $62 for a Spa Mani-Pedi (Save 53% Off) 
- Tim Hortons: Any Donut for $0.49 with Any Beverage Purchase 
- Bronze Baxx StealTheDeal: $19 for $50 worth of tanning (62% Off) 
- Future Shop: XBOX 360 250GB Slim + 4 Games for only $249.99 (Nov 19-25) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday November 17 Deals 
- Best Buy Deal of the Day: Canon Powershot SX20IS 12.1MP Digital Camera for $299.99. Save $150 (Nov 17 Only) 
- Northern Reflections: 40% Off Friends and Family Sales Event (Nov 19 Only) 
- Tommy Hilfiger: 40% Off Friends and Family Sales Event (Nov 17-21) 

Enoy!

----------


## mr2mike

Thanks for the RONA 15% off one item. I know I "complained" to you a few months ago on the home reno front to list Rona, Home Depot and Totem deals. 
Looks like you've got this covered. Thanks!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

You're very welcome. The deal was just for you  :Wink:  

Here's a bunch of new deals for today (Thursday, November 18) 

- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness- $89 for a Laser Vein Treatment & Skin Analysis (Save $161) 
- HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness and Athletics- $30 for One Month of Unlimited Fitness Classes and Full Training-Facility Access (Save 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Style at Home Magazine- $17.95 for a 12 month subscription (Save 73% Off Until Nov 24) 
- Staples Business Depot: $11 for a Customizable Classic Calendar (Save 48% Off) 
- Munira Lalani Deal: $87.50 for a Laser Hair Removal Treatment ($175 Value) 
- Rona: Save 15% Off One Product Of Your Choice (Nov 20 Only) 
- Best Buy Deal of the Day: Western Digital My Passport Elite 500GB for $79.99. Save $50 (Nov 18 Only) 
- Golf Town: Incredible Price Drops on TaylorMade R9 and Nike VR 
- Town Shoes: $20 Off any $100 Boot or Shoe Purchase Coupon (Nov 17-24) 
- 7-Eleven SpeakOut: Free Nokia 1661 Phone with $100 of Airtime Purchase 

Stay warm!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Hair & Spa- $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions until Nov 21. (Save 85% Off) 
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $35 for $75 to Spend on Spa Services (Until Nov 21) 
- HOT DEAL: FRESH! Fitness- $75 for 10 Bootcamp Sessions and 2 Nutrition Sessions (Save 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: International Hotel Suites Calgary- $129 For a Two-Night Weekend Stay (Save 55% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a 1 Hour Relaxing Acupuncture Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GAP- Get 40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Nov 20 Only) 
- Best Buy Deal of the Day: Insignia 32" 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV for $399.99. Save $150 (Nov 19 Only) 
- Garage: Free Shipping and 40% Off Sale Items (Until Nov 22) 
- JYSK: 20% Off Family and Friends Day (Nov 21 6-8pm) 

There's a couple hot deals today. I plan on checking out the GAP tomorrow and taking advantage of the 40% Off sale. My wife bought a couple of the Chehra Hair & Spa Laser Hair Removal vouchers this morning.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 20 Deals:

- SUPER HOT DEAL: Flight & Hotel to Las Vegas for $12/person after tax! 

- HOT DEAL Update: Chehra Hair & Spa- $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions until Nov 21. (Save 85% Off) 

Make sure you check out the incredible Vegas Flight and Hotel deal! This is the first time I have given any deal the prestigious "Super Hot Deal" title and is one of the best deals that I have ever seen.
I just booked a trip to Vegas for $212. This includes roundtrip (direct flight via Westjet), 3 nights at Planet Hollywood and all taxes! You can get it down to $12 if you pick a lower end hotel!

Enjoy!

----------


## Khalil.e

Some big money in this line of business..

Groupon is apparently worth 2-3 billion, and in talks with Google re: acquisition..

 :Shock:

----------


## BlackRadon

Yup booked trip for two also, what a crazy deal. Why wouldn't go.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Saturday, November 20 Deals:
> 
> - SUPER HOT DEAL: Flight &amp; Hotel to Las Vegas for $12/person after tax! 
> 
> - HOT DEAL Update: Chehra Hair &amp; Spa- $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions until Nov 21. (Save 85% Off) 
> 
> Make sure you check out the incredible Vegas Flight and Hotel deal! This is the first time I have given any deal the prestigious &quot;Super Hot Deal&quot; title and is one of the best deals that I have ever seen.
> I just booked a trip to Vegas for $212. This includes roundtrip (direct flight via Westjet), 3 nights at Planet Hollywood and all taxes! You can get it down to $12 if you pick a lower end hotel!
> ...




Aww fuck I wish I had my passport

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 22, Deals:

- Top 6 Social Coupon Sites for Canadians 
- HOT DEAL: La Casa Latina Restaurant- $20 for $45 Worth of Latin Cuisine & Drinks (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Window Works- $24 for Snow Removal of Driveway, Sidewalk, and Front Door (Save 60% Off) 
- Waterton Lakes Lodge Alberta: Stay 1 Night and Get the 2nd Night Free! 
- TELUS World of Science  Calgary: 54% Off Tickets to Einstein & Darwin Exhibit (Until Nov 24) 
- Rocky Mountain Computer Repair: 25 for a $50 in Computer Repairs and more (Until Nov 23) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Best Buy Deal of the Day: Lexar 32GB SDHC Class 2 Memory Card - Online Only for $59.99. Save $40 (Nov 22 Only) 
- H&M: Download H&M iPhone, iPhone or iPod App and get 20% Off One Item Coupon (Until Nov 28) 

The Super Hot Las Vegas Flight and Hotel Deal no longer works as of Sunday, November 21 @ 10AM. It was fantastic while it lasted. Congratulations to everyone who took advantage of the deal. It was shocking to see how cheap it was. Thanks to the deal, I leave for Vegas tonight.

There's a couple good deals to including 56% Off La Casa Latina Restaurant and Stay 1 Night and Get the 2nd Night Free at Waterton Lakes Lodge in Alberta.

----------


## taemo

damn those vegas trips are insane. hopefully there will be some hawaii deals on february.. i saw them going for 100$ a person last year.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Yup, the Vegas deal was sure in insane. I'm posting from Vegas right now  :Big Grin:  

Tuesday, November 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Quick Lube Plus- $24 for an Oil Change, Lube, Filter & 19 Point Inspection for your Car (Save 52% Off. 1 Day Only Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: The Fitness Fix - $20 for 20 Drop-In Fitness Classes (Save 95%) 
- Vicious Circle: $14 for $30 Worth of International Eats and Drinks (Save 53% Off) 
- Vera Print- $30 for 50 Christmas Cards at Veraprint.com 
- Best Buy Deal of the Day: Compaq Presario 15.6" Laptop featuring AMD V-Series Processor V120 for $299.99. Save $80 (Nov 23 Only) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off at Factory Store and 25% Off at Regular Store (Nov 25-28) 

The Quick Lube Plus- $24 for an Oil Change, Lube, Filter & 19 Point Inspection for your Car is a pretty awesome deal. I'm going to buy a voucher for my car and my wife's car and will give these guys a try. My dealership charges me around $65 for an oil change and they don't even do half the stuff Quick Lube Plus does.

Stay warm Calgary! Calgary is currently the second coldest place in the world right now. The only other place that is colder is South Pole, Antarctica.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oceana Restaurant- $39 for $80 Worth of Lobsters, Seafood, Drinks & More (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- Nation Toys: $15 for $30 to Spend on Toys, Artwork, and Apparel (1 Day Only Sale) 
- Dr. Rebecca Risk: $50 for 1 Acupuncture Session with Cupping, Gua Sha and a Consultation (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Life Photo Studios- $39 for a One-Hour Photo Shoot and Photo Package (Save 70% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday November 24 Deals 
- Apple: Special One Day Apple Shopping Event (Nov 26) 
- Guess: 50% Off Women's Sale Apparel. Extended Fall Sale 

The Oceana Restaurant was one of the first deals that DealFind launched with way back when. I bought 2 vouchers at the time and have used both vouchers and regretted not buying more to stock up. I highly recommend Oceana Restaurant. Perfect location, nice decor and great food. You're allowed to buy up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers don't expire for a full year. I'm glad this deal popped up again and will be buying 5 vouchers myself.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Spa Eternale - $49 for a 30 Minute RMT Massage, 1 Hour Non-Surgical Face Lift, 30 Minute Health & Wellness Consultation & 1 Hour EternaMaxi Spa Treatment of Your Choice. Save $216 or 82% Off (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- Mind Body Massage Therapy: $25 for a Half-Hour Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- Why Knot: $40 for a 1 Hour RMT Therapeutic Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- Foot Locker: 30% Off Friends & Family Sales Event (Nov 25- 28) 
- La Senza: 30% Off Everything In-Store and Online (Nov 25 - 28) 
- Starbucks: 12 Days of Sharing. Enjoy an exclusive offer each day (Dec 1-12) 

Tomorrow is Black Friday! I'll keep my eyes open and only post the best deals on blog. Make sure you check back tomorrow.

----------


## GDCivicSi

November 26 Deals (Black Friday):

Today is Black Friday! The day after US Thanksgiving where most American retailers drastically drop their prices and offer promotional sales to kick off the holiday shopping season. It is usually one of their busiest shopping days of the year. Black Friday is equivalent to our boxing day sales. A lot of Canadian retailers try to battle the cross-border Black Friday shopping by offering deals of their own.

I will be updating blog numerous times today whenever I stumble across any good or hot Black Friday sales for those of us living in Calgary can take advantage of. Visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for more information about each deal and for the latest.

Here's a sample of some of Calgary's Black Friday Deals:

- Garage: Black Friday Online Exclusive- Save $30 Off $100 + Free Shipping + Additional 40% Off Sale Items (Until Nov 28). 
- Jacob Black Friday Sale: Get 40% Off Last Ticketed Price (Nov 26-28). 
- Bluenotes: 50% Off Entire Store. In-store and Online plus Free Shipping (Nov 26-27). 
- Sportchek: Black Friday Event - Save up to 50% Off and Free Shipping. 
- Mike Miles Muay Thai & Kickboxing Calgary- $20 for a 10 Class Pass to Kickboxing & Muay Thai (Save 90% Off). 
- The Laser's Edge Calgary - Save 79% Off on Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. 
- Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary- $39 for 1 Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Save 84% Off). 
- Kaynes Restaurant Calgary: $18 for $40 Worth of Fresh, Innovative Cuisine. 
- Ric's Grill Calgary: $30 menu gift card for $15 (Today Only. 1 Day Sale). 
- Coach Factory Outlet Black Friday Sale: 20% Off Printable Coupon (Until Nov 28). 
- The Source: Canadian Black Friday Sale (Nov 26-29). 
- Forever 21: Black Friday Specials. Shop Buy 1 Get 1. 
- Roots Canada: 20% Off Cyber Weekend Sale. Online only until Nov 29. 
- Expedia Black Friday savings. Receive C$25 off an Expedia Special Rate (ESR) hotel booking of 2 nights or more. 
- Apple Store: Black Friday Sale - Save $51 on iPads, Save $101 on New 13 MacBook Air & More! 
- La Senza: Black Friday Sale - Panties are 5/$25, 30% off Everything until Nov. 28. 
- Memory Express: Annual Black Friday Sale. 3 Days Only from Nov 26-28. Click here for more details.


Please visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for more information about each deal and for the latest.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

Sick deal for the Mike Mile's gym, I bought 5 vouchers, should last me quite a while and costs a lot less than paying monthly

----------


## GDCivicSi

Memory Express had some pretty crazy deals. I ended up picking up two 24' HD LCD monitors for only $139.99 each! I love the look of dual monitors.

The Mike Mile's gym deal was pretty sweet. They ended up selling 1,000+ vouchers yesterday.

Here's some new deal for today (Saturday, November 27):

- HOT DEAL: YYC Dog Daycare & Boarding- $29 for 3 Full Days of Dog Day Care. Save 61% Off (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- HOT DEAL Update: The Laser's Edge - Save 79% Off on Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments 
- Deal Extended: Ric's Grill: $30 menu gift card for $15 
- The Bay: Receive a $25 Savings Card when you spend $75 of more (Until Nov 28) 
- Nine West: 50% Off Surprise Doorbusters Through Cyber Monday Sale (Until Nov 28) 
- Future Shop and Best Buy: Free Shipping On Orders Over $20 
- Pro Hockey Life: SAVE on your entire wish list 

Don't forgot to check out my Calgary Black Friday Deals post. Most of the deals last until Sunday or Monday.

Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 28 Deals:

- Last Chance Reminder: Hot Deals ending Tonight (Nov 28). Don't Miss Out! 
- HOT DEAL: Kawa Espresso Bar - $10 for $20 Worth of Café Fare, Coffee, Drinks & More (1 Day Sale. Today Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Coca Blitz Hair Design - $45 Gets You a Design Cut, Colour, and Style (Save 62% Off) 
- Calgary Flames 2010 Holiday Ticket Packs on sale. Starting from $79 / seat. 
- Tomorrow is Cyber Monday! The Biggest Online Shopping Days of the Year 

In case you missed it, make sure to check out the Black Friday Calgary Sales post on Friday. There's over 20 Black Friday deals posted in the 1 post. A little more then half of them are still valid and don't expire until tonight or Monday. Don't miss out!

----------


## Adachi

For all of you who like True Religion jeans, HauteLook is having a sale tmw at 8AM Pacific Time (9PM Mountain)!!
I've been looking at their deals for a bit and they've cut close to 50% off everything they have there!
There's a bunch of other deals too and isn't just for clothing!

www.HauteLook.com

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Adachi_ 
> *For all of you who like True Religion jeans, HauteLook is having a sale tmw at 8AM Pacific Time (9PM Mountain)!!
> I've been looking at their deals for a bit and they've cut close to 50% off everything they have there!
> There's a bunch of other deals too and isn't just for clothing!
> 
> www.HauteLook.com*



I don't see any deal except a link to join something with your name Kevin as a referral

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by Adachi_ 
> *For all of you who like True Religion jeans, HauteLook is having a sale tmw at 8AM Pacific Time (9PM Mountain)!!
> I've been looking at their deals for a bit and they've cut close to 50% off everything they have there!
> There's a bunch of other deals too and isn't just for clothing!
> 
> www.HauteLook.com*



Wow, thank you so much..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Adachi

^^
Well I'll be completely honest, it is my referral link, but it's one of those join before viewing deals (Such as groupon).
Here's the actual link if you would like to sign up NOT under my referral. 
www.hautelook.com/login 

Also a picture to show for you who are iffy about joining.



*AS WELL FOR YOU DOM REBEL LOVERS*, they're also having a sample sale throughout the weekend I'm guessing?
But they have shirts and sweaters that's prices are cut in half!

Link to Domrebel sample sale
http://www.domrebel.com/shop/samplesale

*Edited the pic to make it a bit smaller

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Cyber Monday (Nov 29)! The Biggest Online Shopping Days of the Year! According to a recent National Post article, an estimated 80% of Canadians are expected to participate in Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales.

I will be updating my blog all day long and feature the best and hottest Cyber Monday sales and deals that I can find. Please visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

At the time of this post, here's what I have posted thus far:

- Radical Nails & Spa - $25 for a 30 Minute Manicure & 30 Minute Pedicure. Save 50% Off (Today Only. 1 Day Sale)
- The Yoga Shala- $10 for Five Yoga classes (Today Only Save 87% Off)
- Soap & More: $30 for 1 Admission to any Natural Body Care Workshop (Save 54% Off)
- Fitness NW and Only Women's Fitness - $20 for 20 Drop-In Classes Plus Full Facility Access (Save 94% Off)
- Miko Photography: $250 Worth of Family Portrait Services for Only $85 (Save 66% Off)
- Armani Exchange: Cyber Monday Sale - Take 25% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Nov 29)
- Future Shop Cyber Monday Sales: Coupon Codes (Nov 29)
- Town Shoes Cyber Monday Sale: Save 20% Today Online Only (Nov 29)
- PUMA: Cyber Monday Sale - 20% Off Entire Purchase + Free Shipping (Nov 29 Only)
- Apple: Cyber Monday Sale - Select Accessories on Sale
- IceJerseys Cyber Monday Sale: 20% OFF All NHL Jerseys (Nov 29 Only)

Enjoy and vist www.calgarydealsblog.com for more information about each deal and for the latest.

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

Hmm, been useing your links a lot lately, got the trues, DR, and Muay Thai in a week. I need to request that you cease posting these things. My wallet can't handle it.

----------


## Adachi

^^
Trued and DR are my links ;D
But yeah, my pockets are almost completely empty.
Deals were way to good to let go!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 30 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shiva Medi-Spa & Esthetics- $99 for 18 Units of Botox (Save $117 or 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ING DIRECT Canada: Get $25 when you open an account and deposit $100 
- HOT DEAL: Nose Creek Sport Physical Therapy- $39 for Hour-Long Therapeutic Massage or $49 for Hour-Long Hot Stone Massage (Save 51% Off) 
- Los Chilitos Taco and Tequila House: $12 for $25 Worth of Authentic Mexican Fare and Drinks 
- Planet Forward: Save 50% Off Everything. Shop Now and Save! 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Any Single Item Coupon (Until Dec 3)

The ING Direct deal is worth looking into. Where else can you get an instant and guaranteed 25% return on your investment?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 1 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Spas in Motion - $75 for a 90 Minute Body Wrap with Foot Bath & 60 Minute Facial (Save $185)
- Foxy Originals: $30 for $60 to Spend on Jewelry and Accessories
- HOT DEAL: Cutting Room Floor - $68 for a Professional Hair Cut, Style with Bonus Hair Care Package (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Tower- $14 for Two Admission Passes (Save 50% Off) 
- Kijiji launches new Daily Deals site 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday December 1 Deals 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (Dec 1 Deals) 
- Aeropostale: Get $10 Off when you spend $50 or more Coupon (Until Dec 24) 
- Suzy Shier: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Entire Store 
- The Source: Cyber Monday Pricing Sale Extended (Until Dec 6)

Lots of new deals today. Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 2 Deals:

1. HOT DEAL: Belgo Brasserie - $29 for $60 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Steaks, Drinks & More (1 Day Sale, Today Only) 
2. HOT DEAL: Avalon Salon & Spa $39 for One Haircut, Scalp Treatment, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry, and Style or $30 for One Brazilian Wax (1 Day Sale, Save 54% Off) 
3. HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness: $85 for a Consultation, Vitamin Infusion Facial, Light Therapy Session, Masque Crystal, and Either a Colostrum Gel or Alginate Masque (Save 67% Off) 
4. Radical Nails & Spa: $25 for Powder Gel Nails (Save 50% Off) 
5. Air Canada Vacations: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Air and Hotel Package (Until Dec 10) 
6. Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale- Save Up To 60% Off (Dec 1-24) 
7. Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (Dec 2 Deals) 
8. New York Fries: Get Free Regular Fries Coupon when you buy a $10 Gift Card 
9. Starbucks Coffee: Buy 1 LB Christmas Blend, Get 1 Free (Dec 2) 
10. The Bay: Friends and Family Sale Invitation Coupon -Save up to 20% Off (Dec 3-5) 

There's a lot of great deals today, but my favourite of the day is $29 for $60 Voucher to Belgo Brasserie. I have wanted to eat at Belgo after they won the OpenTable.com Diner's Choice Award for 2010. Thanks to today's hot deal, I can try them out and save 52% off! There's limited quantities available and they're going to sell a ton of these today so you should buy yours now in case they sell out. This is a good deal to stock up on as you're allowed to buy up to 4 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will never expire.

Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wow! Google just offered to buy Groupon for $6 Billion dollars which would make it the largest Web transaction ever! Just to put it into perspective, Rogers recently offered to buy Maple Leafs Entertainment which includes the Leafs, Raptors, Toronto FC and Marlies for around $1 Billion.

http://www.suntimes.com/technology/2...T-1201.article

----------


## GDCivicSi

I've got a ton of new deals for you guys today (Friday, December):

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $69 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry & Style, Plus Your Choice of Full Hair Colour or Partial One Colour Highlights (Save $111 or 62% Off) 
- Sierra Dental Studio - $99 for a Custom Take-Home Teeth-Whitening System ($389 Value) 
- AnishaS MediSpa: $25 for a $50 Credit on Laser, Facials, Waxing and More (Until Dec 5) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $39 for an Intro to Climbing Lesson and a One-Month Climbing Pass (Save 63% Off) 
- Calgary Stampeders: Locker-Room Save up to 50% Off Sale (Dec 4 from 9am - 2pm) 
- HOT DEAL: The Hockey News Magazine- $29.95 for 26+4 issues (1 full year subscription). Save 79% Off until Dec 10 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Calgary Flames: Annual Ticket Holder FanAttic Christmas Sale (Dec 3 from Noon to 7pm) 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (Dec 3 Deals) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Entire Purchase In-store and Online Sale (Dec 3-5) 
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store In-store and Online Sale (Dec 3-5) 
- Starbucks: Buy a 12-Pack of VIA Instant Coffee, Get One Free (Dec 3) 
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Customer Appreciation 20% Off Everything Storewide Sale (Dec 11 5pm until close) 
- RW&CO: Appreciation Event- Get 30% Off last ticketed price (Dec 5) 

Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Amazon jumps on the bandwagon and invests $175M in LivingSocial (Groupon competitor):

http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2...ingsocial.html

----------


## max_boost

Damn I missed out on the Belgo one I forgot to check the thread!

Keep it coming though. I got the Ric's Grill and Raw Bar ones  :Big Grin:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Haha... I'm a hoarder. I love the food deals and have bought pretty much every food deal that I've seen. You gotta stay on top of all the deals if you don't want to miss out. Too bad I ended up only buying 1 Belgo voucher or else I would have sold you one.

Here's a couple new deals for today (Saturday, December 4):

- HOT DEAL: Soul Reflection- $99 for a Personal Styling Package, Including 4 Hours with a Personal Stylist, Full Closet Sweep & More (Save $328 or 77% Off) 
- The Beehive Calgary: $5 for $10 Worth of Luxurious Soaps, Candles & More (50% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (December 4 Deals) 
- Starbucks: Coffee & Treats Gift Pack - Just $8.99, Reg. $12.95 (Dec 4) 
- Bluenotes: Entire Store 50% Off In-store and Online (Until Dec 5) 
- ALDO: Up to 50% Off on Selected Styles, Extra 30% Off All Clearance Items and Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 5:

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday so here they are one last time before they expire. There's a couple very HOT DEALS so don't miss out!

- Sierra Dental Studio - $99 for a Custom Take-Home Teeth-Whitening System ($389 Value)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $39 for an Intro to Climbing Lesson and a One-Month Climbing Pass (Save 63% Off)
- HOT DEAL: The Hockey News Magazine- $29.95 for 26+4 issues (1 full year subscription). Save 79% Off until Dec 10 
- Bluenotes: Entire Store 50% Off In-store and Online (Until Dec 5) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Entire Purchase In-store and Online Sale (Dec 3-5) 
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store In-store and Online Sale (Dec 3-5) 
- RW&CO: Appreciation Event- Get 30% Off last ticketed price (Dec 5) 


Here's a couple new deals that I added to the blog today:

- HOT DEAL: The Studio School of Dance: $29 for a 6 Class Pass to Your Choice of Salsa, Hip Hop, Belly Dance & More (Save 68% Off) 
- $20 Worth of Food for $10 from AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (December 5 Deals) 
- GAP: Get 30% Off Gap Styles Online Discount Coupon Code 
- PUMA: 40% Off Friends and Family Weekend Sale (Until Dec 6) 
- Starbucks: Frosted Starbucks Tumbler - Just $6.99, Reg. $10.95 (Dec 5) 
- Future Shop: Holiday Customer Appreciation Online Sale (Dec 5-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 6 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Core Yoga & Pilates - $20 for a 20 Class Pass (Save $260 or 93% Off) 
- FREE DRAW: Win a $40 Dinner Voucher to The Metropolitan Grill from Calgary Deals Blog! 
- HOT DEAL: NRG Fitness: $20 for Ten Fitness Classes of Your Choice (Save 87% Off) 
- FitMetabolism: $26 for a One-on-One Physiological Health Assement (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fine Dry Cleaners- $10 for $22 Worth of Dry Cleaning (Save 55% Off) 
- Encore Art Group: $60 for $120 of Fine Art Print at Encore Art Group (Save 50% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (December 6 Deals) 
- Starbucks Canada: Free $5 Starbucks Card when you buy 1 LB Coffee (Dec 6) 
- Applebee's: $10 Bonus Gift Card Free when you buy a $50 in Gift Cards 

I'm going to be giving away a Free $40 Dinner Voucher to The Metropolitan Grill Restaurant. All you have to do to qualify for the draw is subsribe to my Daily Deals Mailing List. Please visit the blog for more information.

----------


## [email protected]

Thanks!

----------


## max_boost

The sushi deal today is awesome.

----------


## 95EG6P

where is the sushi deal my asain eyes are too little

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 7 deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sushi Motto- $20 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine & Drinks (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: pink Lime Salon & Spa- Your Choice of Spa Packages starting from $42 (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Sun - $20 for 10 Weeks of the "Calgary Sun" and 20 Song Downloads from Universal Music (Save 75% Off) 
- LookWhosGrowing.ca: $45 for a Childrens Growth Chart (Save 50% Off) 
- Petsmart: 15% Off Your Entire Purchase Friends and Family Sale (Dec 9-12) 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (December 7 Deals) 
- Starbucks Canada: Free Starbucks VIA Flavored Coffee with Purchase of this 16-OZ Tumbler (Dec 7) 
- Gap Canada: Up to 50% Off Outerwear and Winter Accessories In-store and Online 
- Banana Republic: Free $10 Shopcard when you buy a $50 Gift Card (Until Dec 25) 

The sushi deal is very hot and popular. They have already sold over 850+ vouchers within the first couple hours of this deal going live. You're allowed to buy up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will never expire. Quantities are limited so buy now before it sells out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wow! As of 6:30pm, they have already sold over 2,600+ Sushi vouchers! This is a deal you don't want to miss out on. It is currently on pace to be Calgary's top selling deal.

----------


## adam c

bought 3

----------


## Muji

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Wow! As of 6:30pm, they have already sold over 2,600+ Sushi vouchers! This is a deal you don't want to miss out on. It is currently on pace to be Calgary's top selling deal.*



Mmmmm, cheap fish.... any specials on puking buckets?

----------


## max_boost

Ya I bought 5 of the sushi ones. I hope they hire more staff to help with the onslaught. 

Damn I'm going right at 12 noon when they open on Saturday. I don't want to fight the masses.

----------


## Little Dragon

.

----------


## toyboy88

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Ya I bought 5 of the sushi ones. I hope they hire more staff to help with the onslaught. 
> 
> Damn I'm going right at 12 noon when they open on Saturday. I don't want to fight the masses.*



Just a a note:



> Dine-in only. *Reservations required*, please call 403.229.2881 for bookings.



For those that didn't notice.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Ya I bought 5 of the sushi ones. I hope they hire more staff to help with the onslaught. 
> 
> Damn I'm going right at 12 noon when they open on Saturday. I don't want to fight the masses.*



I bought 5 myself as well and I'm thinking about buying more. I usually wait a couple weeks to use the vouchers after a popular deal and let the crowd die down a bit. Otherwise it'll be pretty hard to get in. The vouchers never expire so there's really no point trying to rush it. 

As of 11:15 pm, they have now sold over 3,700+ vouchers!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Planet Beach- $19 for a 30 Minute Facial, Plus a 30 Minute Hydro or Cyber Relaxation Massage (Save 79% Off) 
- Blog News: Dealfind's Sushi Motto deal becomes Calgary's New Top Selling Deal 
- HOT DEAL: Naturally Fit 16th Avenue - $20 for $50 to Spend on Health Supplements, Tanning, and Spray-On Tanning (Save 60% Off) 
- Cruise Holidays: $50 for a $100 Gift Card (Until Dec 9) 
- HOT DEAL: Ric's Grill- $20 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Fare and Drinks (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- YYC DEALS: Cheap Calgary Flights to Bahamas, Puerto Vallarta or Cuba for $197 or less. Plus Contest for 2 Free Tickets to Anywhere in the World! 
- HOT DEAL: Entertainment 2011: All Discount Books for $19.99 This Week Only and With Free Shipping 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (December 8 Deals) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday December 8 Deals 
- Starbucks Canada: Get a Red Tumbler for $6.99 (Reg. $10.95) or Red Cup Mug for $3.99 (Reg. $7.95) (Dec 8) 
- Chapters or Indigo: 25% Off Any One Item In-Store Coupon (Until Dec 24) 
- The Source: 30% Off Friends & Family Sales Event (Dec 10- 12) 

Based off of my records, I believe yesterday's DealFind "Sushi Motto- $20 for $50 Worth of Food and Drinks" deal is the new Top Selling Deal in Calgary! Within a 24 hour time frame, Sushi Motto sold 4,112 vouchers! This just beat out LivingSocial's "Bikram Yoga Calgary South - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes" deal who sold 3,957 vouchers and DealFind's "The Hot Yoga Lounge -$20 for 20 Yoga Classes" deal which sold 3,690 vouchers!

Congratulations to everyone who got in on the deal. For those of you who missed out on the deal, luckily for you, I bought an extra voucher and will give it away in a draw to a random reader in the near future so stay tuned!

In the meantime, don't forget about our current draw for a Free "$40 Dinner Voucher to the Metropolitan Grill Restaurant." I'll draw a random reader this Sunday. All you have to do to enter the draw is subscribe to our Daily Deals Newsletter. If you're already a subscriber, you're automatically entered into all of our draws.

Thanks and enjoy!

----------


## gkAeris

how do one subscribe?

----------


## Kloubek

Well, he's showing the deals right here. And if that isn't enough, if you click on ANY of the links he supplies, there is an email signup.

----------


## T-Dubbs

$80 dyno runs(3)
AIRBOY tuning for DEC & JAN
awd,rwd,fwd,1wd(bikes)

if you google it, theres a link to his number on westernsubaru.
i dont think im allowed to post a link or his number here.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by gkAeris_ 
> *how do one subscribe?*



There's a Email Sign-up box on the top right-hand corner on every page or you can sign up directly from here: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/p/jo...ewsletter.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Little Helper Cleaning- $49 for 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning at Your Home or Office, Including Front Walkway Snow Removal (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Hockey News Magazine- $29.95 for 26+4 issues (1 full year subscription). Last Day to Save 79% Off 
- HOT DEAL: 5 Elements Martial Arts- $20 for Five Karate, Muay Thai, Boot Camp, Cardio Kickboxing, Jujitsu, Self Defence, or Boxing Classes (Save 78% Off) 
- Body & Brain Yoga & Healing: $20 for a Three-Class Pass (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions- $35 for a 1 hour relaxation massage or (2) 30 minute massages (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- Banff Aspen Lodge: $79 for a Banff Hotel in Ski Season (Save up to 50% Off) 
- Enterprise Rent A Car: $9.99 for a Weekend Car Rental (Save up to 80% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Days of Deals Sale (December 9 Deals) 
- Starbucks Canada: Free $5 Starbucks Card when you Buy a 12-Pack VIA Instant Coffee (Dec 9) 
- Esprit: Take 40% Off Early Holiday Preview Sale Code (Dec 8-12) 
- Rickis: 30% Off Everything In-Store and Online 

There's another Hot Cleaning Deal today. All the previous Cleaning/ Maid deals have been very popular and hot sellers in the past. This could come in very handy this holiday season. You'll get 3 Hours of Professional Cleaning for only $49 which breaks down to only around $15 per hour which is cheap for a service like this. That's a savings of $71 or 59% off! You're allowed to buy up to 3 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will never expire.

Also, the Lasting Impressions- $35 for a 1 hour relaxation massage or (2) 30 minute massages deal is cheap! You likely won't be able to find a lower price for a massage in Calgary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Lipolaser Studios- $89 for 3 Lipo Laser Body Slimming Sessions (Save 85% Off. Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: $18 for 1 full year subscription (12 issues) to Canadian Living magazine + receive 6 months (6 issues) of Elle Canada (Save 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Omega Spa - $150 for IPL Photo Rejuvenation Treatment and Microdermabrasion (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Anytime Fitness- $20 for 12 Drop-In Visits to Enjoy 24 Hours a Day (83% Off) 
- Essence of Energy: 180 For Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save 50% Off) 
- DIY Mechanics Inc: $50 Worth of Services for $25 (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- Graham Auction in Calgary: Skaters Snowboard store seizure AUCTION (Dec 11) 
- Dell Canada: LAST DAY of Days of Deals Sale (December 10 Deals) 
-Starbucks: Canadians get 25% Off, while US get's 50% Off Cranberry Bliss Bar Gift Pack (Dec 10) 
- Dynamite: 20% Off Everything Coupon 4 Hours Only Sale (Dec 10 5- 9pm) 

Lots of great deals today. Enjoy beyond

----------


## sillysod

Fuck you GDCivicSi and your goddamn sale blog.

My wife has been going apeshit with this shit lately getting massages, spa treatements, etc. to the point she just says "I'm getting #7 and #4 today" haha.

honestly it's pretty awesome I've bought a lot of my xmas stuff from these lists.

Thanks man.

----------


## GDCivicSi

LOL! You're very welcome.

My wife does the exact same thing. It initally started out as buying a deal or two a day. It's now progressed to the point where she's like "I want five of #1, three of #2 and two of # 4." 

A lot of the deals are very good and somestimes hard to pass up. Plus, most of the vouchers never expire so you can always use them. We go out to dinner a couple times a week now and get about 1 massage per week thanks to these deals. Some of the restaurant deals are so cheap that it'll cost less to eat out.

I bougt a lot of stuff for Christmas as well. Some of the vouchers make great gifts.

----------


## natejj

- HOT DEAL: 5 Elements Martial Arts- $20 for Five Karate, Muay Thai, Boot Camp, Cardio Kickboxing, Jujitsu, Self Defence, or Boxing Classes (Save 78% Off) 

I know this says thursday, but is there anyway I can get this still? Would make perfect christmas present for my brother.

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by natejj_ 
> *- HOT DEAL: 5 Elements Martial Arts- $20 for Five Karate, Muay Thai, Boot Camp, Cardio Kickboxing, Jujitsu, Self Defence, or Boxing Classes (Save 78% Off) 
> 
> I know this says thursday, but is there anyway I can get this still? Would make perfect christmas present for my brother.*



He doesn't make the deals man...why don't you try calling the business in question and see?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by natejj_ 
> *- HOT DEAL: 5 Elements Martial Arts- $20 for Five Karate, Muay Thai, Boot Camp, Cardio Kickboxing, Jujitsu, Self Defence, or Boxing Classes (Save 78% Off) 
> 
> I know this says thursday, but is there anyway I can get this still? Would make perfect christmas present for my brother.*



Unfortunately, once a deal expires, there's no way you can get it. That's why you really have to stay on top of all the deals if you don't want to miss out on anything in the future.

Like HyperZell said, if you really want the deal, you can always try contacting the local business directly and see if there's anything they can do for you. There's been a couple times where I only bought 1 voucher and wished I had bought more after I used it. All the businesses that I have asked if they can offer me a similar deal have declined because they usually take a big hit on the promotion to try and attract new clients.

----------


## natejj

I figured, thanks for responding.

----------


## Hi-Psi

Picked up a few of the Anytime Fitness vouchers. It's actually a pretty wicked deal for me since I hate signing contracts for gyms since I work out of town half the time and I've been into the new Anytime Fitness in Beacon Hill and it's pretty damn nice.

Thanks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

I was going to pick up some Anytime Fitness vouchers too, but the vouchers are only valid at the Beltline location. I live 2 minutes away from their NW location.


Anyways, here's some new deals for Saturday, December 11:

- HOT DEAL: Wake Bistro- $14 for $30 Worth of All-Day Breakfast, Sandwiches, Desserts & More (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mixbook- $15 for $50 Worth of Photo Books, Cards, and More (Save 70% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions: $50 gift certificate for $25 (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: Chapters Indigo- Free 40% Off Hardcover Bestsellers Coupon (Dec 11-12) 
- The Bay: Receive a $25 Savings Card when you spend $75 or more (Dec 10-12 Only) 
- Starbucks Canada: 25% Off Starbucks Christmas Blend or Any Starbucks VIA 12-Pack (Dec 11) 
- New Era Technology: Save 40% Off a 4 Day Training Bundle Package

----------


## max_boost

The food deals are too good to pass up. I'm buying them all. I can't be bothered to cook so this is EXCELLENT!

I tried Raw Bar today, portions a bit small, pricing expensive but with the 50% lol works out just fine. 

 :Big Grin:  :Drool:

----------


## Super_Geo

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I can't be bothered to cook so this is EXCELLENT!*



Don't you own a restaurant?  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> * 
> 
> Don't you own a restaurant? *



Well ya but it's different lol It's the style of cooking and after 15 years of eating the SAME thing, it gets a bit boring. We've never changed our menu because well, people like it so there's no need to re-invent things haha

Anyway, keep the deals coming lol

----------


## big A

Heres a deal on groceries.
The Quarry park Co Op has if you spend $100 you get $25.
So if you plan it properly it pretty much works out to a simple 25% off everything.


And Work Warehouse tonight has their 20% off night.

----------


## sillysod

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * I can't be bothered to cook so this is EXCELLENT!
> *







> _Originally posted by Super_Geo_ 
> * 
> 
> Don't you own a restaurant? *



haha wtf?

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *The food deals are too good to pass up. I'm buying them all. I can't be bothered to cook so this is EXCELLENT!
> 
> I tried Raw Bar today, portions a bit small, pricing expensive but with the 50% lol works out just fine. 
> 
> *



lol. I can see max_boost buy a ton of coupons, everyday a different meal. Pancakes in the morning, sushi for lunch, fine dining or something for dinner. Not good for the health man!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 12:

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday so here they are one last time before they expire. There's a couple very HOT DEALS so don't miss out!

- HOT DEAL: Omega Spa - $150 for IPL Photo Rejuvenation Treatment and Microdermabrasion (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Anytime Fitness- $20 for 12 Drop-In Visits to Enjoy 24 Hours a Day (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: $18 for 1 full year subscription (12 issues) to Canadian Living magazine + receive 6 months (6 issues) of Elle Canada (Save 76% Off) 
- The Bay: Receive a $25 Savings Card when you spend $75 or more (Dec 10-12 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Chapters Indigo- Free 40% Off Hardcover Bestsellers Coupon (Dec 11-12) 


Here's a couple new deals that I added to the blog today:

- HOT DEAL: Apple Cosmetics- $20 for a Photofacial (Save 90% Off. 1 Day Only Sale) 
- The Free Draw is TONIGHT! Win a Free $40 Dinner Voucher to the Metropolitan Grill Restaurant! 
- Picture It On Canvas: $49 for a $130 Gift Card (Save 62% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions: $25 for Spa Facial at Lasting Impressions (Value $50) 
- Gymboree: Fill-A-Bag 30% Off Everything Sale In-store and Online 
- Starbucks Canada: 12-oz Holiday Boxes Mug- Just $6.99, Regular $9.95 (Dec 12)

I'll be giving making a draw tonight and giving away a Free $40 Dinner Voucher to the Metropolitan Grill Restaurant. Subsribe to my daily newsletter to enter the draw. If you've already an active subsriber, you'll be automatically entered into all draws. You can subsriber here: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/p/jo...ewsletter.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant- $19 for $40 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- FREE DRAW: Winner Announcement and New $50 Sushi Motto Draw from Calgary Deals Blog 
- The Original Basket Boutique: $25 for $50 to Spend on Gift Baskets 
- $25 for a $43 Set of Original Buckyballs - The World's Best Selling Desktoy - Including Free Shipping (Until Dec 14) 
- HOT DEAL: American Apparel- $25 for $50 Worth of Current Fashions at American Apparel (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- Lasting Impressions: $16 for a Women's haircut at Lasting Impressions (Value $32) 
- McDonald's: Buy a $10/$20 Gift Card, Get a Free Pop & Wrap / Big Mac (Until Dec 26) 
- RW&CO: Get $20 Off $75 Purchase Coupon (Until Dec 23) SPC Card: Now get 15% Off at the Gap and Banana Republic 

There's a lot of great deals today!

Congrats to Holiday T. for being the latest winner of our draw for a free $40 Dinner Voucher to the Metropolitan Grill. I've got another draw next week for a Free $50 Sushi Motto voucher. All you have to do to enter the draw is subscribe to my daily deals email, become a fan on Facebook or follow us on Twitter. Click this link for more details: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2010...t-and-new.html

----------


## chkolny541

hey gdcivicsi, for that buckyball deal where you able to find the shipping times for calgary? i couldnt find anything, and im just asking b/c the same set is on ebay for ~13$ w/ free shipping though i know that with the holidays coming up, the shipping will likely take near 2months, so i just wanted to compare shipping times, saving the money is great and all, but i dont want to wait 2 months to get my package. Last thing i got from china took nearly 8 weeks to arrive, eff...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Hey chkolny541,

When I placed my order, it said I'll get it by Christmas. The company is located in Ontario so it shouldn't take that long to ship.

----------


## toyboy88

Thanks for the American Apparel deal! Too bad the limit on this one is only one per person haha...  :Frown:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *Thanks for the American Apparel deal! Too bad the limit on this one is only one per person haha... *



You're welcome! Yeah, it sucked how there was only a limit of 1 per person. However, since Groupon featured the same American Apperal deal all across Canada yesterday, I placed a separate order in Calgary, Vancouver and in Toronto. Groupon is still processing my order, but I'm hoping they don't detect it and allow all of orders to go through.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic- $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions of Your Choice (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo- $35 for Professional Photo Session, Plus One 8x10, Two 5x7s, and Eight Wallet-Sized Print (Save 68% Off) 
- Reminder Update: $25 for a $43 Set of Original Buckyballs - The World's Best Selling Desktoy - Including Free Shipping (Until Dec 14) 
- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant: $48 Dinner-Theatre Admission to "Motown Gold: A Musical Revue (Save 51% Off) 
- Calgary Auto Spa: Luxury Car Wash & Detail for $175 (Save 50% Off) 
- Mexx: 50% Off Everything VIP Exclusive Secret Sale (Dec 14 6-9pm) 
- Forever 21: 21% Off Outerwear Sale Code (Dec 13-15) 
- Garage: 30% Off Regular Price, 40% Off Sale Items Online Exclusive Sale (Until Dec 14) 
- Lucky Brand: 50% Off All Regular-Priced Styles Coupon (Until Dec 16) 

There's a lot of great deals today. I plan on taking advantage of the Magenta Studio deal, Stage West deal and Mexx 50% off sale today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: China Rose Restaurant & Lounge- $20 for $45 Worth of Chinese Cuisine & Drinks (Save 56% Off! Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: Caribbean Dreams Diving- $20 for a 90-Minute Intro-to-Scuba Class and $25 Off In-Store Purchases of $140 or More (Save 60% Off) 
- The Healing Bridge Chiropractic Clinic: $45 for a Facial with Paraffin Treatment, Neck and Face Massage 
- Cobblestone Corner Calgary: $12 for $25 Worth of Gifts & More 
- Fit in Clouds.com: $14 for Portable Ladies Shoes (Save 30% Off) 
- Air Canada: New Daily Surprise Flight Offers (Until Dec 23) 
- Bounce Life Systems: $99 for 3 Session Training Package in a Private Studio (Save 65% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday December 15 Deals 
- Chapters or Indigo: 30% Off Any One Item In-Store Coupon (Dec 15-16) 
- Gap Canada: Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping Holiday Sale 

My favourite deal of the day has to be the $20 for $45 Worth of Food and Drinks at China Rose Restaurant and Lounge. I've been to China Rose many times and highly recommend it. They have very good reviews, the food is great and the decor is very nice. You're allowed to buy up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will never expire. They're going to sell a lot of these today so don't miss out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Car Zone- $24 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package for Your Car (Save 51% Off. Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- Mallory McGowan - Makeup Artist and Hairstylist: $70 for a Makeup and Lash Application, Hair Updo, and Style Consultation (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: $18 for 1 full year subscription (12 issues) to Canadian Living magazine + receive 6 months (6 issues) of Elle Canada (Save 76% Off) 
- Babylon Restaurant & Lounge: $10 For $20 Worth of Mediterranean and Middle Eastern Cuisine, Drinks, and Hookah 
- Health Span Inc: $49 for a European Facial + a $30 Gift Certificate (Save 59% Off) 
- Bookitforless.ca: Fly from Calgary to London or Manchester for only $611 w/tax (Save $400) 
- Coach Factory: Additional 30% Off Already Reduced Prices Coupon (Until Dec 19) 
- HOT DEAL: Telus Mobility- Get a Free Xbox 360 when you Buy a Windows 7 Phone (Until Dec 19) 
- Lifetime Smiles Dental Hygiene- $99 Custom Tooth Whitening Home Use Trays & Gel (Regular price $399) 

Lots of great deals again today. There's something for everyone. I 'm going to stock up and buy five vouchers to the $24 Car Zone Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package deal.

----------


## Adachi

Hey, just wondering how the coach deal works?
Do I just print it and it works at ANY coach store?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Adachi_ 
> *Hey, just wondering how the coach deal works?
> Do I just print it and it works at ANY coach store?*



Just print the coupon and present it to the cashier at a Coach FACTORY store.

I believe the only Coach Factory store in Calgary is at CrossIron Mills. The coupon will not work at the Coach retail store in Chinook or Southcentre Mall.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Adachi

Thanks, that's exactly what I was searching for!

----------


## theken

Chinook

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sweet! Global TV just featured the Calgary Deals Blog on the News!

http://www.globaltvcalgary.com/video...X0KQlSD9G22KdD

----------


## HybridTheory

:thumbs up:  That's awesome! Congrats

----------


## sillysod

fuck you very much again man...

i bought car detail jobs for stocking stuffers for everybody

----------


## shakalaka

Just got one of those car vouchers. So what, do you just call them to make an appointment and tell that you have one these vouchers?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by sillysod_ 
> *fuck you very much again man...
> 
> i bought car detail jobs for stocking stuffers for everybody*



Haha... You're awesome. Enjoy the deal man! It still catches me a little off guard when I check the thread and the first thing that I see is someone swearing at me.  :Big Grin:  




> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Just got one of those car vouchers. So what, do you just call them to make an appointment and tell that you have one these vouchers?*



Exactly. Just call Car Zone to book an appointment and let them know you have a voucher. After they clean your car, just give them the voucher and leave. Treat the voucher like it's cash. 

They sold a ton of vouchers today so they'll likely be pretty busy for the next little bit. You're probably better off waiting a little bit before you try to book an appointment and let the mad rush die down first. If you would like to book an appointment asap, I suggest you try and call them first thing tomorrow morning.

----------


## shakalaka

Nah...since the voucher doesn't have an expiration date I a just going to wait for a while actually. I'll probably get it all done near the summer, when the weather is nice. No point getting it done now and having the car snowed on within a few days.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by shakalaka_ 
> *Nah...since the voucher doesn't have an expiration date I a just going to wait for a while actually. I'll probably get it all done near the summer, when the weather is nice. No point getting it done now and having the car snowed on within a few days.*



I agree. I plan on waiting until at least the end of winter/ start of summer before I use my vouchers. There's no point wasting a nice car wash during the middle of winter. That's what the cheap dollar self-serve car washes are for.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shiva Medi-Spa & Esthetics - $39 for a 60 Minute Manicure, 60 Minute Pedicure and 30 Minute Microdermabrasion (Save $181 or 82% Off) 
-Calgary Deals Blog was on Global Calgary News! 
- HOT DEAL: Lunchbox Theatre - $18 for Two Theatre Tickets to a Friday or Saturday Show (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buzy Body Movement- $21 for Five 1-Hour Drop In Yoga Classes (Save 75% Off) 
- The Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel: $199 for One Night Stay and Breakfast for Two (Save 51% Off) 
- FREE DRAW Reminder: Win a $50 Sushi Motto Voucher from Calgary Deals Blog 
- WickedChili India Cuisine: $25 for $40 worth of food (Save 38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mexx: 50% Off Absolutely Everything Sale 
- Esprit: 40% Off Everything Holiday Sale Code (Until Dec 22) 

Yesterday's Car Zone Detailing Package deal was very popular. It ended up selling a total of 1,730 vouchers.

Today's best deal has to be the Shiva Medi-Spa & Esthetics DealFind deal. You get a total of 2 Hours and 30 Minutes of pampering at a spa for only $39! An incredible savings of $181 or 82% off! I'm also considering The Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel 51% Off deal. It's still a bit pricey at $199, but I stayed there a couple years and have always wanted to go back.

----------


## GDCivicSi

UPDATE: As of 5:30 pm, the Shiva Medi-Spa deal has sold over 2,000 vouchers and The Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel has sold over 750 coupons. Both deals have limited quantities available and will likely sell out before their scheduled expiry time. If you're interested in either deal, I sugges you take advantage of them soon before you miss out.

My wife bought a couple of the Shiva Medi-Spa vouchers and I just took advantage of the Banff Springs Hotel deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Planet Beach- $35 for a 25 Minute Whiter Image Teeth Whitening Session and 15 Minute Slimming Infrared Sauna Session (Save 72% Off) 
- Agoo Apparel Inc: $14 for $28 worth of childrens clothing and accessories (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Caffe Crema- $10 For Five Coffees, Teas, and Other Beverages (Save 62% Off) 
- Health Span Inc.- $49 for a 1-Hour Makeup Lesson + a $30 Gift Certificate (Save 53% Off) 

There's nothing too crazy today. I was expecting to find a lot more sales with it being the busiest shopping day of the year.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 19 Deals:

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday so here they are one last time before they expire. There's a couple very HOT DEALS so don't miss out!

- HOT DEAL: Lunchbox Theatre - $18 for Two Theatre Tickets to a Friday or Saturday Show (Save 50% Off) 
- The Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel: $199 for One Night Stay and Breakfast for Two (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buzy Body Movement- $21 for Five 1-Hour Drop In Yoga Classes (Save 75% Off) 
- FREE DRAW Reminder: Win a $50 Sushi Motto Voucher from Calgary Deals Blog 
- HOT DEAL: Mexx: 50% Off Absolutely Everything Sale 
- Esprit: 40% Off Everything Holiday Sale Code (Until Dec 22) 


Here's a couple new deals that I added to the blog today:

- HOT DEAL: Billy B's Ski & Snowboard Calgary- $49 for 1 Full Ski or Snowboard Tune and 3 Hot Waxes (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Leather Pocket Billiards- For $15 Two People Can Enjoy 7 Hours of Pool and 2 Soft Drinks (Save 80% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Any Single Item Coupon Sale (Until Dec 24) 
- HOT DEAL: Jacob- 50% Off Everything Sale On the Last Ticketed Price 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Nielsen Homeopathic & Integrative Clinic- $59 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Massage and Aromatherapy Foot Wrap (Save 66% Off) 
- FREE DRAW Tonight: Win a $50 Sushi Motto Voucher from Calgary Deals Blog 
- Evosis Design - $25 for $50 to Spend on Wall Art (Today Only. 1 Day Sale) 
- Mallory McGowan: $49 for a Makeup Application, Eyelashes and Updo (Save 65% Off) 
- Joey's Seafood Restaurants: $8 for $16 Worth of Seafood, Ribs, Drinks, and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Why Knot- $40 for a 1 Hour RMT Therapeutic Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Winter Sale- Save up to 40% + Free shipping 
- Build A Bear Workshop: Save up to $30 Off Your Entire Purchase Coupons (Until Dec 24) 
- Danier Leather: Better than Boxing Day Sale. Save Extra 25% Off Hooded Jackets and Coats (Until Dec 20) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save up to 50% Off on Select Holiday Decor 

There's a couple very good deals today and 2 great massage deals. Of the two massage deals, I prefer the $59 for a 1-hour Hot Stone Massage. If you have never got a Hot Stone Massage before, you gotta get one and try it try. I've got a couple in the past and you can actually feel the hot stones magically melt the stress away.

As a reminder, I will be making the draw for a Free $50 Voucher to Sushi Motto tonight at 8pm. Make sure you enter the draw if you haven't already done so. It's very easy to qualify for the draw. All you have to do is join on our daily deals mailing list. Click the 2nd link in this post for a bunch of extra ways to get bonus entries into the draw. Good luck everyone.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CM PhotoArt- $89 for a 45 Minute Professional In-Studio Photo Shoot for Up to 4 People, Including One 8 x 10 Mounted Print and Five Professionally Edited High Resolution Printable Images on DVD (Save $649 or 88% Off) 
- FREE DRAW: $50 Sushi Motto Voucher Winner Announcement 
- FREE DRAW: New Draw for a "20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga Lounge ($240 Value)" from Calgary Deals Blog! 
- HOT DEAL: Serenité Spa - $45 for a Hour-Long Massage of Choice or $62 for a Facial (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zip.ca- $15 for Three Months of Unlimited DVD Rentals Three At a Time (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AnishaS Medi Spa- $60 gift certificate for $25 (Save 58% Off) 
- New Era Technology: Holiday Fiestas Sale- Buy 1 Course, Receive 1 Free Course (This Week Only) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off 3-Hours Only Sale (Today Only Dec 21 from 11am-2pm) 
- Gap Factory Store: 40% Off Entire Store Boxing Week Sale (Dec 22-28) 
- Gap Canada: Spend $100, Get Extra 35% Off Coupon Sale and Men's and Women's Pants on sale for only $45 (Until Dec 23) 
- IKEA: Save up to 50% Off at the IKEA Winter Sale 

I didn't realize how many new blog posts I have today until posting here.

Congrats to Lori B for winning our lastest draw for a $50 Voucher to Sushi Motto.

I've got a new draw and will be giving away a 20 Yoga Class Pass to The Hot Yoga Lounge ($240 Value). Click the links above for more details about the draw and how to easily qualify.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Riverside Golf Centre- $20 for Five Buckets of Golf Balls To Be Used on the Indoor Driving Range (Save 60% Off) 
- Chocolate Spot - $15 for $30 to Spend on Chocolate (Save 50% Off) 
- Edges Salon & Spa: $99 for a 1 Hour Teeth Whitening Session from World White Smiles (Save 60% Off) 
- Silver Beauty Spa Groupon Deal: $49 for Spa Mani-Pedi (Save 53% Off) 
- WeeklyIndie.com: $8 for a a 6 Month Membership and 280 Songs (Save 81% Off) 
- Air Canada and Westjet: Air Canada10% Off, Westjet 15% Off Everywhere they Fly Discount Code (Until Dec 23) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday December 22 Deals 
- H&M: Boxing Day Sale- First 100 Get $100 Off Purchase (Dec 26) 

There's a couple very good deals today that would make a great gift. I bought a bunch of stuff from these daily deals sites and will be using it as gifts this year. Not only did I manage to save some money, I got a couple things that I know the person I'm giving it to will love. Plus, I saved the hassle of having to go to the insanely packed malls and avoided the pain of trying to find a parking spot.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 23 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: ML Skin Solutions - $79 for 6 One Hour Dermasound Facial Treatments (Save $491 or 86% Off) 
- Waves Coffee Alberta - $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Riva's in Inglewood: $12 for $25 Worth of Eco-Friendly Merchandise (Save 52% Off) 
- AlbumLand.net: $90 for $200 Worth of professional custom-designed photo albums (Save 55% Off) 
- Banff Park Lodge: $70 for Downtown Banff Hotel. Book by Jan. 1 (Save 50% Off) 
- PetSmart Canada: Up to 50% Off Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26- Jan 2) 
- Ricki's: Save 50% Off Or More Pre Boxing Day This Week Only Sale 

Only 2 days left until Christmas!

----------


## Jeremiah

15% off coupon on westjet plus their $119 fares to cancun right now = $314.12 Round Trip to Cancun...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glory of India Restaurant - $20 for $45 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks 
- HOT DEAL: Transcontinental Media - One-Year Subscription to Style at Home ($11) or The Hockey News ($23) 
- Antojitos La Doña Mexican Restaurant: $12 for $25 in Authentic Fare (Save 52% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Molly Malone's Irish Pub - $15 for $35 Worth of Irish Fare and Drinks (Save 57% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Save 40% Off Everything In-store Now 
- Gap Canada: Save 25-40% Off Everything Boxing Day Sale In-Store (Dec 26 Only) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic Canada: Save 50% Off Boxing Day until 12pm, Save 30% Rest of the Day Online and In-store (Dec 26 Only) 
- Best Buy Canada: Boxing Day Sale Starts Online on December 24 at 8 pm EST 
- Future Shop: Boxing Day Sale Starts Online on December 24 at 8 pm EST 

Happy Christmas eve everyone! There's a couple great deals if you're still doing some last minute Christmas shopping today.

If you're debating between the two Indian Restaurant deals today (Glory of India vs Taste of India), I like the Glory of India deal better. You save more money (56% vs 50% Off) and Glory of India has better reviews. You're allowed to buy up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers never expire. I've been craving Indian food like crazy for the last month and will definitely be stocking up on this deal. I can't get enough butter chicken and naan.

----------


## PeterGTiR

I was at the Brooks Brothers again looking at overcoats and the guy tells me that their boxing day sale is 30% off and then a further 15% off of the balance after that 30%. It works out to close to 40%.

So on a $1,000 suit:
$1,000 at 30% off = $700
Then a further 15% off of $700 = 700 - (700*15%) = $595.

You could get a suit fitted today and then pay for it on boxing day.

----------


## Super_Geo

> _Originally posted by PeterGTiR_ 
> *I was at the Brooks Brothers again looking at overcoats and the guy tells me that their boxing day sale is 30% off and then a further 15% off of the balance after that 30%. It works out to close to 40%.
> 
> So on a $1,000 suit:
> $1,000 at 30% off = $700
> Then a further 15% off of $700 = 700 - (700*15%) = $595.
> 
> You could get a suit fitted today and then pay for it on boxing day.*



Nice! I'm on my way now... grabbed a fitzgerald a couple months back and I love it. Thanks for the heads-up!

----------


## GDCivicSi

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. I just posted a ton of Boxing Day sales on Calgary Deals Blog.

- *Calgary's Best Boxing Day Sales* 

Follow the link above as I'll update it as often as I can with the best and hottest Boxing Day sales in Calgary. 

Here's sample of that I have so far:

- HOT DEAL: $49 for a Personal Styling, Consultation and Shopping Package (Save $200 of 80% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Teofista Boxing- $25 for 48 Days of Unlimited Boxing Boot Camp Classes and Open Gym Access (Save $275 or 92% Off)
- Lasting Impressions: $25 for Spa Facial at Lasting Impressions (Value $50)
- HOT DEAL: Transcontinental Media - One-Year Subscription to Style at Home ($11) or The Hockey News ($23)
- Antojitos La Doña Mexican Restaurant: $12 for $25 in Authentic Fare (Save 52% Off)
- Future Shop: Boxing Day Sale Starts Online on December 24 at 8 pm EST
- Best Buy Canada: Boxing Day Sale Starts Online on December 24 at 8 pm EST
- Gap Canada: Save 25-40% Off Everything Boxing Day Sale In-Store (Dec 26 Only)
- Banana Republic: Save 50% Off until 12pm, Save 30% Rest of the Day Online and In-store (Dec 26 Only)
- PetSmart Canada: Up to 50% Off Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26- Jan 2)
- H&M: Boxing Day Sale- First 100 Get $100 Off Purchase (Dec 26)
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Save 40% Off Everything In-store Now
- Pusch: 50% Off Entire Store and 40% Off Denim Boxing Day Blowout
- Bluenotes: Storewide 50% Off Everything Boxing Day Sale (Dec 26-27)
- Michaels: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase Boxing Day Coupon (Dec 26-27 Only)
- Golf Town: Save up to 60% Off Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26-31)
- RW&CO: Boxing Week Sale - Take an Extra 50% Off Last Ticket Price on Sale Merchandise (Dec 26-Jan 4)
- Chapters Indigo: Save up to 73% Off Boxing Week Specials in the Deal Zone
- Aritzia: Save 20-50% Off Select Fall and Winter Merchandise Boxing Week Sale
- Sears: Boxing Weekend 2 Days Only Sale! Save up to 40% Off on selected items
- The Source: Boxing Week Savings. Save up to 70% Off!
- Dell Canada: Boxing Week Electronic Deals. Save up to 75% Off on 2 Rounds of Limited Time Deals


More to come... Stay tuned. Visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

----------


## Chester

The Banana Republic code does not work for me.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> *The Banana Republic code does not work for me.*



During checkout enter BRBOXING as the coupon code.

Instead of following this thread you are better off viewing RedFlagDeals as they actually post the coupon codes that you require to make purchases instead of just these affiliate links.

----------


## Super_Geo

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> During checkout enter BRBOXING as the coupon code.
> 
> Instead of following this thread you are better off viewing RedFlagDeals as they actually post the coupon codes that you require to make purchases instead of just these affiliate links.*



Thanks man!  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Miss Helen's Image Consulting- $49 for a Personal Styling, Consultation and Shopping Package (Save $200 of 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Corporate Fitness - $20 for One Month of Boot Camp Classes (Save 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BustLoose.com- $30 for a Guest Experience Gift Card for the New Year's Eve Gala Party Tour (Save 50% Off) 
- West Canadian Digital Imaging Inc: $20 for $40 Worth of Photo Scanning and Enhancement (Save 50% Off) 
- AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine: $20 Worth of Food for $10 (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 

I took advantage of the Miss Helen's Image Consulting deal and bought vouchers for my wife and I. I'm 28, but dress like a 12 year old. It's about time I get some style and dress my age  :Smilie: 

If you're still looking for something to do on New Years Eve, the BustLoose deal is decent.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 28 Deals:

- Chicken Cottage: $15 for $30 Worth of Chicken, Burgers, Wraps & More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BritePix - $35 for $100 to Spend on Photo Services (Save 65% Off) 
- Meez Fast Home Cuisine: $10 for $20 Worth of Healthy Eats (Save 50% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a 1 Hour Relaxing Acupuncture Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unlock your Blackberry Phone for only $0.01 
- Golf Town: Nike Ignite 2 Iron set on sale for only $150, normally $398.88 
- Sportchek Canada: Boxing Day Madness 20-60% Off Entire Store Sale (Until Dec 28)

----------


## t_soarer

Picked up a set of the Nike Golf clubs for $150. If you sign up as a member, they give you an extra $10. Sweet deal overall and the clubs are decent.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by t_soarer_ 
> *Picked up a set of the Nike Golf clubs for $150. If you sign up as a member, they give you an extra $10. Sweet deal overall and the clubs are decent.*



Yeah, it's a pretty sweet deal for decent clubs.

I paid $300 for that exact set a couple days before Christmas for a gift. I was very suprised to see them on sale for $150 on boxing day. I was able to get them to credit me the difference with my leaderboard membership. I pocketed the difference instead of giving it to the person I gave the clubs to  :Big Grin:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa: $69 for a 2 Hour and 30 Minute Spa Package! Save $193 or 74% Off (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Fli - $39 for a Full Hair Consultation, Scalp Massage, Customized Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Cut, Blow Dry, and Style (Save 61% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness- $20 for 20 Boot Camp Sessions (Save $227 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dental Choice- $199 for a Zoom! Teeth-Whitening Treatment (Save 67% Off) 
- Radical Nails & Spa: $25 for Powder Gel Nails (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday December 29 Deals 
- Archambault.ca: Sony PSP Go on Sale for only $99.99 (Save 50% Off) 
- Forever 21: Buy One, Get One Free Boxing Day Sale (Until Jan 1) 

Depending on what you like, there's a couple sweet deals today. The best deal has to be the "403 Fitness- $20 for 20 Boot Camp Sessions (Save $227 or 92% Off)". This could come in handy if your New Years Resolutions involves getting fit/ losing weight.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: PoleJunkies- $39 for a 4 Week Pole Dancing Course (Save 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Q Haute Cuisine - $35 for $70 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- 1600 World Bier Haus: $20 for $40 Worth of Beer and International Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Window Works Calgary: $60 Worth of Snow Removal For $24 (60% Off) 
- YYC DEALS: Calgary to Zurich, Switzerland in late June 2011 - $719 roundtrip after tax 
- ALDO: Extra 30% Off Clearance and 50% Off Select Styles Footwear Boxing Day Sale 
- New Era Technology: Boxing Week Discount (Until Jan 5) 
- Sportchek: Save up to 50% Off Boxing Day Event Continues (Until Jan 3) 

The Q Haute Cuisine deal is pretty good. I've been there a couple times and highly recommend it. The food and decor is very nice and there's lots of free street parking nearby. The menu is a bit pricey, but it's well worth it. If you haven't been there before, it's one of the fancier restaurants in the city.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wicked Chili - $19 for $40 Worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine & Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Yogadown - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (Save $230 or 92% Off) 
- 44 Wide: $69 for a 16x20 Gallery-Wrapped Canvas Plus Shipping (Save 66% Off) 
- Bean Stop in Calgary: $6 for 2 large Chai Lattes + 2 biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Esprit: Take 40% Off All Items New Year's Sale (Until Jan 2) 

The Yogadown - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes deal is amazing. The Wicked Chili - $19 for $40 Worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine is pretty good too.

----------


## jefferson2

thanks a ton for the BB unlock for $0.01 link!

suck it telus

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by jefferson2_ 
> *thanks a ton for the BB unlock for $0.01 link!
> 
> suck it telus*



Just spent $0.01 for this as well for my Telus BB 9700. What can you lose? Paid through Paypal too.

----------


## GDCivicSi

You guys are very welcome. I'm glad you liked the deal. Too bad they don't have a similar way to unlock the iphone.

Sorry about the lack of updates today. I was a little intoxicated  :crazy nut:  

Most of the deals from the last 2 days are still valid. The only new deal today is on Groupon where you can get 2 Calgary Roughneck Tickets for $28 (Save 51% Off)

Happy New Years everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Acupuncture in Calgary - $39 for 2 One Hour Acupuncture Sessions (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
-Last Chance Reminder: Hot Deals ending Tonight (Jan 2). Don't Miss Out! 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Roughnecks - $28 for Two Orange Tickets (Save 51% Off) 
- Bronze Baxx StealTheDeal: $19 for $50 worth of tanning (62% Off) 
- Sears: Boxing Week Held Over Sale (Until Jan 9) 
- Best Buy Canada: Boxing Week Sale Extended (Until Jan 6) 
- Happy New Year from Calgary Deals Blog 

$39 for 2 One Hour Acupuncture Sessions is a very hot deal. Even $39 for one sessions is a good deal, yet alone for 2. This is by far the cheapest price that I've seen an acupuncture session in Calgary.

The Calgary Roughneck's deal is very good as well. If you have never been to a Calgary Roughnecks lacrosse game before, I highly recommend you check it out. The atmosphere is great, the games are very intense and entertaining. I took advantage of this deal and bought some tickets.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: World Health: $19 for a One-Month Membership, Plus Two Personal-Training Sessions ($240 Value), or $25 for a $50 Gift Card (Save $240 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Acupuncture in Calgary - $39 for 2 One Hour Acupuncture Sessions (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Copperstone Dental - $57 for Custom Take-Home Teeth-Whitening Trays or New Patient Exam and X-rays (Save 82% Off) 
- Wicked Chili: $13 for $26 in Indian and Hakka Cuisine or a 2-for-1 Lunch Buffet Credit (Save 50% Off) 
- PaMScrapbooking Deal: $10 Worth of Scrapbooking materials for $5 (Save 50% Off) 
- Gap Canada: Save 25% Off Everything Online Code (Until Jan 5) 
- The Source: Celebrate the New Year with savings up to 70% Off 

The World Health Club deal is pretty sweet. $19 gets you a One-Month Membership, Plus Two Personal-Training Sessions ($240 Value). The World Health Club is one of Calgary's nicer gyms. I used to be a member about 10 years ago, but cancelled my membership because I never used it. My belly is a daily reminder that I should have never quit  :Smilie: 

The hot acupucture deal from yesterday expires tonight. You can get 2 One-Hour Sessions for only $39 (Save 76% Off). Don't miss out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 4 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga & Wellness Centre - $19 for 20 Yoga Classes of Your Choice (Save $261 or 93% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Heavens Fitness- $20 for a 25-Class Punch Card for Yoga or Pilates Infused Core Classes (Save $480 or 96% Off) 
- FREE DRAW Reminder: Win a "20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga Lounge ($240 Value)" on January 5 from Calgary Deals Blog! 
- El Sombrero Mexican Restaurant: $15 for $30 Worth of Mexican Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- FitInClouds.com: $14 for $20 Worth of Portable Ladies Shoes from Fit in Clouds.com (Save 30% Off) 
- Roots Canada: Up to 50% Off Winter Sale In-store and Online 

There's two very hot Yoga Deals today. If you're debating between the two Yoga deals, I like the DealFind 'Hara Power Yoga & Wellness Centre - $19 for 20 Yoga Classes of Your Choice' deal better. The LivingSocial ' Heavens Fitness- $20 for a 25-Class Punch Card' deal is very restrictive. Once you start your first class, you only have 60 days to use all the classes. The DealFind deal has no restrictions and you're allowed to buy up to 2 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Banzai Sushi & Teriyaki House - $14 for $30 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (Save 53% Off) 
- The Free Draw is TONIGHT! Win a "20 Class Pass to The Hot Yoga Lounge ($240 Value)" from Calgary Deals Blog! 
- Avocado Restaurant & Lounge - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fashion Magazine - $10 for a 1 Year Subscription (10 Issues). Save 80% Off 
- Fresh Faces: $47 for a $134 Microcurrent Facial Rejuvenation Treatment (Save 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre- Get a 1 Hour Massage for only $35 (Save 53% Off) 
- Hedkandi Salon: $30 for $60 Worth of Services at Hedkandi Salon (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday January 5 Deals 
- Lids.ca: Huge Blowout Sale! Over 1400+ Items for only $6 each! 
- Cineplex Odeon: Free Movie Coupons in General Mills Cereal or Old El Paso Kits (Until May 31) 
- Starbucks: 50% Off Tazo Tea Lattes (Jan 7-16 between 2-5pm) 

There's a lot of very good deals today. The Banzai Sushi & Teriyaki House deal is a very hot seller. At the time of this post (11:15AM), they had already sold over 580+ vouchers!

I'm also giving away a '20 Class Pass to The Hot Yoga Lounge in Hotel Arts ($240 Value)' to a random lucky reader tonight. It's free and very easy to enter into the draw. Click here for more info.

----------


## menace3

that banzai voucher only valid @ 4 ave s.e? or u can use that at banzai in mcleod?

----------


## GDCivicSi

The Banzai Sushi deal can only be used at the 526 4th Avenue SW location.

Update: The Banzai Sushi deal is a very hot seller. As of 4PM, they have already sold over 1000+ vouchers. Don't miss out!

----------


## Goo_wak_jai

I think that sushi deal is the same deal is this one from the same site. Just that this one helps out with perks for the people who post it. 

http://www.dealfind.com/?a=966bea1aef11

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Elle Auto Care - $39 for 2 Oil Changes, Including Oil, Lube and Filter, Plus Your Choice of a 40 Point Inspection or Winterizing Inspection (Save 77% Off) 
- PosterJack - $49 for One 16x24 Canvas Print of the Digital Photo of Your Choice (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chicago Chophouse - $25 for $50 Worth of Steakhouse Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $25 for 30 days of unlimited boot camp (Save 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts - 5000 Free Glasses for Calgary on January 20, 2011 
- Westjet: The 48 Hour Everywhere we Fly Seat Sale (Book by Jan 7) 
- FREE DRAW: 20 Class Pass to The Hot Yoga Lounge Winner Announcement 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Jan. 7 for travel until Apr. 20) 
- Danier: Save up to 60% Off Everything Big Winter Coat Sale 

There's a lot of very good deals today. You can save 77% Off at Elle Auto Care. I've never been there before, but they have very good reviews and was a 2010 Calgary Choice Award Nominee. They also apparently have one of the nicest bathrooms ever to grace an auto shop. This is a 1-day only sale so don't miss out!

Clearly Contacts will be giving away 5000 Pair of Free Glasses to Calgarians on January 20, 2011 at 10 AM MST. I got a free pair of classes during their last promotion and absolutely love them! Click the link above for more info about the deal.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Thursday, January 6 Deals:
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts - 5000 Free Glasses for Calgary on January 20, 2011 
> 
> 
> Clearly Contacts will be giving away 5000 Pair of Free Glasses to Calgarians on January 20, 2011 at 10 AM MST. I got a free pair of classes during their last promotion and absolutely love them! Click the link above for more info about the deal.*



Do you think it will just be the no-name glasses again this time around?

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Yup but this time they actually say where coupons are not applicable.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you think it will just be the no-name glasses again this time around?*



According to their website:
Can I order any pair of glasses on the site?
Certain frames are not eligible for the promotion. If you see a "Coupons not applicable" message on a pair of frames, then it is excluded from the promotion.

I got a free pair of "no-name" glasses during their last promo and I'm very happy with them. I like them better then my old D&G glasses. It's not too often you get anything of value free these days, yet alone $100 glasses. 

Keep in mind that they're a business. Their not going to give away 5,000 pair of $300 Burberry glasses to everyone.

I think it's a very good deal. If it's anything like their previous deal, the glasses will go quickly so you should try to be on the computer right at 10AM MST on January 20. Good luck!

I'm going to try to use a different name and address and try to get another pair  :Angel:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 7 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: LipoLaser Solutions - $99 for 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming Sessions on Body Part of Your Choice (Save $576 or 85% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Contest for 2 Free Tickets to Anywhere in the World! The Draw is Today! (Jan 7) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa - $150 for 20 Units of Botox and $100 to Put Toward Juvederm (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga & Wellness Centre - $18 for 20 Yoga Passes (Save $262 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Georgetown Inn - $75 for a One-Night Stay in the Victoria Room and $10 Toward Any Meal at the Restaurant (Save 64% Off) 
- Gap Canada: 40% Off Your Entire Online Purchase Sale Code (Until Jan 9) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- Sears: Save up to 35% Off Fitness Sale (Until Jan 28) 

There's 2 very hot deals today. You can save 85% off at LipoLaser Solutions and 94% off at Hara Power Yoga. 

Plus, our buddies over at YYC Deals is giving away 2 free tickets to anywhere in the world today. They make the draw today so make sure you enter the draw.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mary Brown's Famous Chicken & Taters - $15 for $30 Worth of Fried Chicken, Wings, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Riley and McCormick Western Stores: $15 for $30 Worth of Clothing and Accessories (Save 50% Off) 
- Munira Lalani Deal: $87.50 for a Laser Hair Removal Treatment ($175 Value) 
- Holt Renfrew: Save up to 70% Off Winter Sale & Take An Additional 20% Off Sale (Jan 7-9) 
- Nine West: Save an Extra 25% Off Select Boots and Booties Sale 
- Edible Arrangements: 50% Off Fruit Salad Weekend Promotion (Jan 8-9) 

Yesterday's Groupon Deal "Georgetown Inn - $75 for a One-Night Stay in the Victoria Room and $10 Toward Any Meal at the Restaurant" was original scheduled to be a 3 day sale, but they SOLD OUT all 850 vouchers within half a day of the deal going live. If you see a deal that you like, I suggest you act quickly as we are starting to see more and more deals say sell out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 10 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa - $75 for a 60 Minute Cellulite Reduction Massage Treatment, 30 Minute Facial Glycolic Peel and 60 Minute Acthyderm Facial (Save 76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Platoon FX - 20 for Ten Drop-In Fitness Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Loungeburger - $10 for $20 Worth of Gourmet Burgers and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Elusis Beads: $20 for $40 in Beads, Swarovski Crystal, Cubic Zirconia, Jewellery and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Bed Bath & Beyond: In-Store Clearance Sale 
- Abercrombie and Fitch: Save Up to 50% Off Sale In-store and Online 
- DIY Mechanics Inc. StealTheDeal Deal: $50 Worth of Services for $25 (Save 50% Off) 
- Roots Canada: Up to 50% + Extra 20% Off Winter Sale (Online Only) 

There's a couple pretty hot deals today. I just bought a couple Groupon LoungeBurger vouchers. It's located on Macleod Trail South right by the Saddledome C-Train station. I was planning on trying them out right before the next Flames home game. The building that the restaurant is located in has cheap underground parking during Flames games and special events at the Saddledome. Considering how expensive the food is at the Dome, this place would be a great place to get a bite before the game.

----------


## psycoticclown

Hey, for you jean guys, HauteLook has Taverniti Jeans on sale for dirt cheap. Most of the pairs are $69, which is ridiculously cheap versus what most places want for them!

http://www.hautelook.com/invite/MTo089

----------


## smartcar

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Monday, January 10 Deals:
> 
> There's a couple pretty hot deals today. I just bought a couple Groupon LoungeBurger vouchers. It's located on Macleod Trail South right by the Saddledome C-Train station. I was planning on trying them out right before the next Flames home game. The building that the restaurant is located in has cheap underground parking during Flames games and special events at the Saddledome. Considering how expensive the food is at the Dome, this place would be a great place to get a bite before the game.*



Uh, it says: 
Reservation required. Not valid on flame game or concert nights 

I think that means they won't take it before the next Flames home game.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by smartcar_ 
> * 
> Uh, it says: 
> Reservation required. Not valid on flame game or concert nights 
> 
> I think that means they won't take it before the next Flames home game.*



Opps. I got a too excited when I saw the deal that I forgot to read the fine print. It might be a little difficult to try and use up all 3 of the vouchers that I bought since I can't use it before a Flames game. 

It's a very hot seller though. At the time of this post, they had already sold over 2,000+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Blue House Cafe - $29 for $65 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Steaks, Latin American Cuisine and Drinks. Save 55% Off (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- Monterey Square Chiropractic - $32 for a Hour-Long Therapeutic Massage (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Fashion Magazine - $10 for a 1 Year Subscription (10 Issues). Save 80% Off 
- All Pro Team Sports Shop in Northland Mall: $20 for $40 Worth of Sports Merchandise (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions - $50 for a 1 Hour Hot Stone Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- ALDO: Extra 30% Off All Reduced Boots Online and In-store Sale 
- Hyatt Regency Calgary: January Hotel Package Code (Save over 35% Off) 
- Petcetera: Spend $60 get $20 Off Discount Coupon (Jan 11-14) 
- Quiznos: Black Angus Steak 6 Inch Sandwich for only $2.99 (Until Feb 6) 

The Blue House Cafe deal looks like it'll be a hot seller today. It's a pretty good deal if you like steak or seafood.

There's also two cheap massage deals today. It doesn't get much cheaper then $32 for a 1-hour massage or $50 for a hot stone massage.

----------


## Bismarck

If you go to any of calgary's best pubs (Donegal, Limmericks, Seanchie, Kilkenny, Dixon's, Joyce on 4th) and purchase a gift card over $25, they will give you 20% back in gift cards for yourself. 

Additionally, if you buy $100 in gift cards, they will give you two tickets to a Flames game (and an extra $20 in gift cards)! Bleeders, but free none the less. I think they are doing this until the end of January.

----------


## max_boost

Blue House Cafe. Never even heard of it but the menu looks quite good. I am very excited to give it a shot.  :Drool:

----------


## anarchy

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Blue House Cafe. Never even heard of it but the menu looks quite good. I am very excited to give it a shot. *



It's delicious, you'll love it. The seafood is amazing and they don't cheap out on the portions, I highly recommend it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blue house is very good, I bought that one. 
Here's my link DealFind - Blue House Cafe

----------


## Chester

Another thumbs up for Blue House, my buddy actually cooks there every once and awhile, really good cook.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 12 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness - $20 for a 20 Class Pass for Yoga, Pilates, Bootcamp and More (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- The Little Cupcake Shoppe - $15 for Two Dozen Mini Cupcakes (Save 53% Off) 
- Calgary Autospa: $31 for a $63 Auto Detailing Starter Package (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Family Magazine - $10 for 1 Year Subscription (Save 75% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: Discounted Admission Tickets plus Free Poster (Save up to 57% Off) 
- Boston Pizza: Free Appetizer Coupon during Turkey Brain Promotion (Until Jan 26) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday January 12 Deals 

The Strive Fitness deal is the best deal today. $20 can get you a a 20 Class Pass for Yoga, Pilates, Bootcamp and More which is a savings of $330 or 94% Off.

The Calgary AutoSpa Detailing deal is pretty good if you missed out on the last detailing deal a couple weeks ago.

----------


## dj_rice

:thumbs up:  To the Calgary Autospa

----------


## GDCivicSi

You're very welcome dj_rice. I'm glad you liked the Calgary AutoSpa deal. It's a 2 day sale and is still availabe today for everyone who is interested in buying it. Here's the link again to the deal: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...r-63-auto.html

Here's a bunch of new deals for today (Thursday, January 13):

- HOT DEAL: The Rock Café and Restaurant - $19 for $45 Worth of Ribs, Steaks, Burgers, Drinks and More (Save 58% Off) 
- Choklat - $10 for $20 to Spend on Custom Truffles (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Indochino Online - $50 CAN for $150 USD Worth of Men's Custom Apparel (Save 67% Off) 
- Bean Stop in Calgary: $6 for 2 large Chai Lattes + 2 biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Power Lunch 40% Off All Regular-Priced Pants 3-Hours Only Sale (Today Only Jan 13 from 11am-2pm) 

I've never been to The Rock Café and Restaurant before, but I just bought a voucher to try them out. They only have 11 reviews on UrbanSpoon.com, but have a perfect 5 star rating and 100% of its users highly recommend it. I'm not sure how much I can trust the reviews. Has anyone been there before? Do you recommend it? If it's good, I'll stock up and buy more vouchers.

----------


## max_boost

The Rock Cafe looks wicked. Good value too $19 for $45. 

I have so many of these restaurant ones I haven't been able to use it yet. I think I'm up to 10 now haha Oh well, have to pick up a couple of these ones too  :ROFL!:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *The Rock Cafe looks wicked. Good value too $19 for $45. 
> 
> I have so many of these restaurant ones I haven't been able to use it yet. I think I'm up to 10 now haha Oh well, have to pick up a couple of these ones too *



Haha.. That's nothing. I have a binder full of vouchers. I even have it sorted into categories (Food, Health & Fitness, Apparal and Misc. I use about 3-4 vouchers a week, but I buy a lot more then that.  :crazy nut:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DAWGS Footwear: 75% Off Calgary Blowout Sale Northland Village & Marlborough Mall (Jan 14-16) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- Public Social Lounge - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Non-Alcoholic Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Sweet Physique: $95 for Five Eurowave Body Sculpting Sessions (Save 62% Off) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- MyYogaOnline.com: $10 for a 3 Month Subscription (Save 67% Off) 
- Gap Canada: Save Up to 30% Off Online Sale Code + Free Shipping (Until Jan 17) 
- Club Monaco: Extra 30% Off Clearance Item Final Winter Sale (Until Jan 18) 

There are a couple very good deals today. Make sure you drop by Dawgs Footwear store in Northland Village or Marlborough Mall this weekend. They are having a 75% blowout sale. I own a couple pair of their shoes and they are super comfortable. After the discount, you can get shoes for as little as $5.

The AnishaS MediSpa deal is very good as well. My wife purchased a similar deal a couple months ago and highly recommends it to all her friends. All of the previous Laser Hair Removal sessions have been pretty hot sellers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Music Centre Canada: $29 for 3 Thirty Minute Private Music Lessons of Your Choice of Piano, Acoustic, Electric or Bass Guitar, Drums and Vocal Singing (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: DAWGS Footwear: 75% Off Calgary Blowout Sale Northland Village & Marlborough Mall (Jan 14-16) 
- ProntoLite.com: $16 for $34 worth of custom-designed Photobook, Photo Album, or Photobooklet (Save 53% Off) 
- The Studio School of Dance: $29 for Six Drop-In Classes (Save 68% Off) 
- Bonnie Brillo Cleaning: $160 Gets You Up to 2400 Square Feet of Home Cleaning (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Punta Cana, Dominican Republic - $269 roundtrip after tax 
- TheSource.ca - Accessory Sale! Save up to 60% 
- Esprit Canada: 40% Off All Items Online Winter Sale Code (Until Jan 18) 

If you're looking to fly somewhere warm during the winter, you have to check out the Calgary to Punta Cana, Dominican Republic deal. You can get direct round trip flights for only $269 after tax. That's cheaper then a flight to Edmonton or Vancouver even though it's nearly 8 times as far.

Don't forget to check out the Dawgs Footwear 75% Off Blowout sale this weekend. I didn't get a chance to visit their store until about 8:15pm last night. By the time I got there, the store manager said that thanks to all of you, we made it their busiest day EVER! Thanks everyone! They were shocked by how many people said they heard about the deal on Calgary Deals Blog! I ended up buying 3 pairs of shoes (golf shoes and 2 pairs of sandals) and my wife picked up 2 pairs of boots. They got a new shipment in late last night and have fully restocked the entire store.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lifetime Smiles Dental Hygiene Clinic - $89 for 3 Fifteen Minute In-Clinic REV Teeth Whitening Sessions, Plus a Take Home Kit With Custom Trays (Save $508 or 85% Off) 
- Last Chance Reminder: Hot Deals ending Tonight (Jan 16). Don't Miss Out! 
- HOT DEAL: Docere Wellness Centre - $35 for a One-Hour Therapeutic Massage (Save 52% Off) 
- Bon A-Pet-Treat: $5 for $10 Worth of Gourmet Pet Treats (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- Forever 21: Save Up to 50% Off Outerwear and Sweaters Sale 
- Bench Canada: Extra 30% Off Already-Reduced Items Final Sale 
- Hollister and Abercrombie & Fitch: Save Up to 50% Off In-store and Online Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 17 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness and Vibration - $35 for a 60 Minute Massage plus 3 Ten Minute Whole Body Vibration Body Slimming Sessions (Save 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Tri-Yoga Calgary - $30 for 30 Hot Yoga Classes (Save 92% Off) 
- The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio: $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramic Painting (Save 50% Off) 
- The Darby Arms: $15 for $36 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 58% Off) 
- Future Shop: Get $50 Off an iPod Touch when you Trade in Any Old MP3 Player In-store Promo 
- Edible Arrangements: $10 for a Box of Gourmet Dripped Fruit (Reg. $25). Best Dripped Fruit Deal Ever (Jan 16-23) 
- Chef Robyn Day: Dinner for 4 by Certified Personal for $300 (Save $500 of 62% Off) 

$35 for a 1 hour massage is the cheapest that I have seen in Calgary. Just to give you an idea, yesterday's Groupon '$35 for 1-Hour Massage' deal sold-out in less then half a day. These daily deals are getting more popular and we are starting to see more deals sellout. If you see a deal that you like, I recommend you act quickly and buy it as soon as you can in case it sells out. This is going to be a hot seller so don't miss out!

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Monday, January 17 Deals:
> 
> - VERY HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness and Vibration - $35 for a 60 Minute Massage plus 3 Ten Minute Whole Body Vibration Body Slimming Sessions (Save 77% Off) 
> - VERY HOT DEAL: Tri-Yoga Calgary - $30 for 30 Hot Yoga Classes (Save 92% Off) 
> - The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio: $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramic Painting (Save 50% Off) 
> - The Darby Arms: $15 for $36 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 58% Off) 
> - Future Shop: Get $50 Off an iPod Touch when you Trade in Any Old MP3 Player In-store Promo 
> - Edible Arrangements: $10 for a Box of Gourmet Dripped Fruit (Reg. $25). Best Dripped Fruit Deal Ever (Jan 16-23) 
> ...



Are these massages eligible for 3rd party insurance coverage?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> Are these massages eligible for 3rd party insurance coverage?*



According to DealFind comments, a lot of people asked that exact questions. Their response was yes, they will provide receipts ($35) which you can use towards insurance claims.

Update: This deal is a very hot seller. As of 2PM, they have already sold over 700 vouchers.

Here's a direct link if you would like to buy now: http://www.dealfind.com/calgary/?a=5e9abed7f054

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Radical Nails & Spa - $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and 30 Minute Pedicure (Save 60% Off) 
- Surface Collective - $39 (Pay $18) or $59 (Pay $28) to Spend on Wall Art or $19 (Pay $9) to Spend on Laptop Tattoos 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Canadian Family Magazine - $10 for 1 Year Subscription (Save 75% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $14 for One Hour of Indoor Driving Range Golf Practice or $118 for a 900-Minute Time Card (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FreeMyBlackBerry: Free Blackberry Phone Unlock Codes 
- Lids.ca:Clearance Sale! Select Items for only $6 each! 
- Whitening Lightning: For $29 Receive a Super Booster Whitening Pen (Save 71% Off) 
- Coach Factory Store: Save an Extra 20% Off Printable Coupon (Until Jan 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 19 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: MMA Boot Camp For Women Only - $20 for 20 Mixed Martial Arts Boot Camp Classes (Save $268 or 93% Off) 
- Calgary Vipers - Two Upper ($12) or Lower ($16) Bowl Tickets to Any Regular Season Home Game; or Four Upper ($35) or Lower ($45) Bowl Tickets with Four Hot Dogs and Sodas (Save 50% Off) 
- Totally Tea Riffic: $8 for $20 worth of Spectacular teas from all over the world (Save 60% Off) 
- Leiya Tea: $25 for 75g of 2 Premium Teas and an Authentic Chinese Teapot (Save 50% Off) 
- Accentric Salon & Spa: $40 for a Classic Mani-Pedi (Save 50% Off) 
- RedFlagDeals.com: Launches New Daily Deal of the Day in Calgary today! 
- HOT DEAL: Sears Canada- Save an Additional 30-40% Off Online Outlet Sale (Jan 19-20) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a 1 Hour Relaxing Acupuncture Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday January 19 Deals 
- Sportchek: All Winter Jackets & Pants on Sale or Clearance Priced - Save up to 50% Off!

----------


## GDCivicSi

I've got a very hot deal for you guys today. Clearly Contacts will be giving away 5,000 pair of Free glasses (glasses and prescription lens) TODAY (Thursday, January 20, 2011) to people in Calgary starting at 7 AM MST (it was originally suppose to be at 10am)! Enter the discount promo code "CALGARY5K" at checkout.

I got a free pair of classes during their last promotion and absolutely love them! Please note, 5000 pairs of glasses may sound like a lot, but I wouldn't be surprised if all 5,000 pairs are claimed within the first couple minutes of this deal going live. You will have to be fast and lucky to get a pair. I suggest you visit Clearly Contacts website and know what you want in advance and go to the site as soon as the clock hits 7am! From my experience, all pairs of glasses that are $80 or less are eligible for this deal and you have to pay for shipping.

Click here for more details about this deal: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...acts-5000.html

Enjoy and good luck! Post here and let us know if you managed to get a free pair of glasses.

----------


## D'z Nutz

awww fuck! I was expecting it to be 10am like it was originally said!  :Bang Head:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *awww fuck! I was expecting it to be 10am like it was originally said! *



I have no idea why they changed it to 7am. It was originally suppose to start at 10am.

I just checked Clearly Contacts after your post and the deal is still available!

----------


## jjmac

Doppeee got my pair

Thanks!!!!

EDIT - I think most people still think it's at 10am, I tried it anyways and got my pair using the code.

----------


## Chester

Got mine! Thanks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Clearly Contacts - 5000 Free Glasses for Calgary on January 20, 2011 at 7 AM MST (TODAY) 
- HOT DEAL: La Casita Mexicana - $19 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine and Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- Unlimited Blue - $30 for $60 to Spend on Jeans and Denim Products (Save 50% Off) 
- Chiasso Coffee Company: $10 for $20 Fare and Drinks Gift Card (Save 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Take an Additional 50% Off Already Reduced Items Final Call Sale (Jan 19-23) 
- RW&CO: Take an Extra 50% Off Sale Items. Their Best Sale Ever (Until Jan 29)

----------


## 5hift

Thanks for the update, thought I missed out but it still just worked for me.

Did anyone else pay to get a thin lens or did you all go with the free thick one.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by 5hift_ 
> *Thanks for the update, thought I missed out but it still just worked for me.
> 
> Did anyone else pay to get a thin lens or did you all go with the free thick one.*



I'm a cheapo and went with the regular free lens. I got a free pair during their last promo and thought the regualr lens were fine.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Extended: DAWGS Footwear: 75% Off Calgary Blowout Sale Northland Village & Marlborough Mall (Jan 21-23)
- HOT DEAL: Ariadne Hair and Esthetics - $35 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Plus a Complete Professional Makeup Application (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Citrus Laser - $129 for Three Therapeutic Facials or Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Bikini, Underarm, Upper Lip, or Chin (Save 68% Off) 
- Graze Restaurant and Grill: $16 for a Delicious Lunch Buffet for 2 (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Curves - $36 for a Two-Month Membership (Save 76% Off) 
- $198 for a Banff Rocky Mountain Resort Getaway (Save 50% Off) 
- Gap: Get 40% Off Entire Gap Canada Stores (Jan 22 Only) 
- American Eagle: Save $10 When You Spend $50 Coupon In-store and Online (Until Feb 1) 

There's a couple very good deals today.

Thanks to our post last weekend about DAWGS 75% Off Blowout Sale, we helped make it their busiest weekend ever! Since the sale was so successful, DAWGS decided to offer the same 75% Off Blowout Sale deal again this weekend at both their Northland Village and Marlborough Mall locations.

The $35 makeover package at Ariadne Hair and Esthetics is pretty sweet too.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: DAWGS Footwear: 75% Off Calgary Blowout Sale Northland Village & Marlborough Mall (Jan 21-23)  
- HOT DEAL: Aqua Sport Scuba Center - $20 for a 90 Minute Introductory Scuba Dive Lesson, Plus a $50 Gift Certificate Towards a PADI Open Water Diver Course (Save 78% Off)  
- Lilou Organics: $15 for $30 Worth of Organic Cosmetics, Toiletries, Fair-Trade Jewellery, and Gifts (Save 50% Off) 
- Radical Nails: $25 for Powder Gel Nails (Save 50% Off) 
- TravelZoo: Fly from Calgary to Orlando for only $377 incl. Tax (Save $150 Off) 

I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

----------


## A790

I don't want to hijack your thread, but I thought I'd post this: http://www.kijijideals.ca/deals/calg...-half-off-food

$20 for $40 at my family restaurant (Jacqueline Suzanne's - http://www.jacquelinesuzannes.ca), or $10 for $20 worth of lunch  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by A790_ 
> *I don't want to hijack your thread, but I thought I'd post this: http://www.kijijideals.ca/deals/calg...-half-off-food
> 
> $20 for $40 at my family restaurant (Jacqueline Suzanne's - http://www.jacquelinesuzannes.ca), or $10 for $20 worth of lunch *



No problem. I saw the deal, but didn't get a chance to posting it on my blog. I purchased the Jacqueline Suzannes Groupon deal from a couple months ago after reading all of the incredible reviews here on beyond.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Planet Beach - $39 for 10 Tanning Sessions (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: DAWGS Footwear: 75% Off Calgary Blowout Sale Northland Village & Marlborough Mall (Deal Ends Tonight) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Citrus Laser - $129 for Three Therapeutic Facials or Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: White Summit Dental Hygiene Clinic - $59 for $250 Gift Card for Dental Services (Save 76% Off) 
- Wicked Chili: $25 for $40 Worth of Amazing Indian Cuisine (Save 38% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts - $38 Glasses Clearance Sale (Ends Jan 23) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Graze Restaurant and Grill: $16 for a Delicious Lunch Buffet for 2 (Save 50% Off) 

I originally posted a couple of today's deal on Friday, but here's a reminder since most of them expire tonight including DAWGS 75% Blowout Sale at Northland Village and Marlborough Mall.

The Clearly Contacts deal is pretty good too. If you missed out on Thursday's giveaway when they gave away 5000 pair of glasses away to Calgarians, they have a sale where you can buy any pair of glasses on their website for only $38! This is a very good deal considering they have some designer brands that sell for a couple hundred bucks.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dr. Rebecca Risk Chinese Medicine and Acupuncture Clinic - $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Acupuncture Treatments (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts LivingSocial Deal - $29 for $60 to Spend on Eyewear (Save 52% Off) 
- TechPro Computer Solutions - $24 for a Computer Tune Up at your Home or Office (Save 70% Off) 
- Aveda Institute Calgary: $25 for $50 Worth of Hair Services (Save 50% Off) 
- Shenny's Laser, Lights & Skin Care Centre: $75 for a 1 Hour Skin Therapy Session (Save 67% Off) 
- Esprit: Get 40% Off All Items Online Only Sale (Jan 23-31) 
- Value Village: Save 50% Off All Used Clothing, Shoes, Accessories, Bed & Bath (Feb 7 Only) 

The $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Acupuncture Treatments is a very good deal. $24.50 per session is by far the cheapest that I've seen in Calgary.

Also, it looks like Clearly Contacts extended the $38 Glasses Clearance Sale that I posted about yesterday. Too bad you can't combine it with today's LivingSocial Clearly Contacts - $29 for $60 deal.

----------


## Adachi

Rock and republic sale on hautelook!
50%+ off!!

www.hautelook.com 

Got myself 2 pairs for 180
My gf a pair for 80
And some beauty products for her for 50!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fujiyama Japanese Restaurant - $19 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (Save 52% Off) 
- FREE DRAW: 4 Prizes of $25 TeamBuy.ca Credits (Feb 1) 
- HOT DEAL: Game On Sports - 50% Off All Flames and Stamps Items Deerfoot Mall 
- Lavish Salon & Swimwear - Custom Airbrush Spray Tan ($15) or Ladies Cut, Shampoo, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, and Style ($29) 
- HOT DEAL: Whitening Lightning - $27 for a Teeth Whitening Pen (Save 68% Off) 
- Spur Gastropub: $20 for $40 Worth of Upscale Pub Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Bean Stop in Calgary: $6 for 2 Large Chai Lattes + 2 Biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC DEALS: Valentine's flight from Calgary to Montego Bay, Jamaica - $296 roundtrip after tax 

The Fujiyama Japanese Restaurant deal is going to be a very hot seller today. I've been to Fujiyama a couple times and highly recommend them. They are one of the better Japanese Restaurants in the city. There's limited quantities available. I suggest you buy the deal soon in case it sells out.

The folks over at TeamBuy.ca gave me $100 worth of credits to giveaway to my readers. I'm going to randomly draw 4 names and give each person $25 in TeamBuy credits to use however they like. All you have to do to enter the draw is sign-up for my Daily Deals Mailing List and you'll automatically be entered into the draw and all future draws. Click the link above for details on how you can get bonus entries to increase your chances of winning.

Also, Game On Sports store in Deerfoot Mall currently has all Flames and Stampeders items on sale for 50% Off! This is a very hot deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wow! The Fujiyam Japanese Restaurant is a very hot seller. It's not even noon yet and they have already sold over 1,500+ vouchers! There are limited quantities available so you should buy now in case it sells out! This deal is currently on pace to be the hottest selling deal in Calgary.

Here's a direct link to buy the deal: http://www.dealfind.com/calgary/?a=1bb748021269

----------


## GDCivicSi

Update: As of 5:30PM, the Fujiyama Japanese Restaurant deal has sold over 2,500+ vouchers.

The current all-time top selling deal in Calgary was Sushi Motto's deal back in early December when they sold 4,112 vouchers in a day.

----------


## 03ozwhip

actually took advantage of one of the deals for once. the jamaican one too!! thanks for that! 2100 all inclusive for 3.5 star return for 2 people!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

There's a very hot deal today. Wagjag just launched in Calgary this morning with an incredible $0.66 for a Harvey's Burger Combo ($6.62 value) deal at the Macleod Trial location only. Plus, there's a bonus $5 Free credit promo code when you make your first purchase. Click here for more details: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...ith-crazy.html

I'll post the rest of the other daily deals on my blog shortly or you can visit www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 26 Deals:

- WagJag Launches in Calgary Today with a Crazy Deal and Free $5 Credit 
- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography - $59 for a 60 Minute Professional In-Studio Photo Shoot, Images on DVD and Prints (Save $491 or 89% Off) 
- Wicked Chili - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Blog News: Random Daily Deals Notes - Fujiyama DealFind Deal, Google Offers, TeamBuy Credits Giveaway 
- Steeps Tea: $20 for 10 Small Pots of Tea In Store &/or Cups of Tea To Go (Save 64% Off) 
- Forzani's Tech Shop: $25 for $50 Worth of Running Gear or $30 for a Learn to Run Clinic (Save 50% Off) 
- Chef Robyn Day: $135 for an Exclusively Prepared Dinner for Two (Save 53% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday January 26 Deals 
- Banana Republic: Take an Extra 25% Off Sale Styles Online and In-store (Until Jan 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Public Social Lounge - $19 for $40 Worth of Ribs, Steaks, Burgers, Drinks and More (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brewster's Mountain Lodge in Banff - $85 for One Night in a Standard Room (Save 53% Off) 
- Dirty Laundry - $12 for Two Tickets to Dirty Laundry Improv Show (Save 50% Off) 
- $198 for a Banff Rocky Mountain Resort Getaway (Save 50% Off) 
- Superstore Liqourstore: Alberta Alcohal Sales (Jan 26-30) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off All Over the Store Sale. Excludes Jeans (Jan 28-30) 

There's two great Banff deals today. I bought the Brewster's Mountain Lodge deal and made reservations for Valentines weekend! $85 for a hotel in downtown Banff is cheap!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Body Essentials Spa and Wellness Centre - $44 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 60 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save $131 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SwizzleSticks SalonSpa - $49 for a Hair Consultation, Cut, Shampoo, Fortifying Treatment, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, and Makeup Touch-up (Save 53% Off) 
- Graze Restaurant: $20 for Two Dinner Buffets or Two Sunday Brunch Buffets (Save 49% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions Deal of the Day: Women's haircut for $16 (Save 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Entire Purchase In-store. 3 Days Only (Jan 28-30) 
- Michaels: 40% Off One Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon (Jan 29-Feb 4) 
- Michaels: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase Printable Coupon (Jan 29 Only) 
Get Fit With Me - $60 for 3 Personal Training Sessions and 1 Nutritional Consultation (Save 76% Off) 

The Body Essentials Spa is a great deal and will be a very hot seller. It's not too often you can get a 2 Hour and 30 Minute Spa Pampering Package for only $44 (Save $131 or 75% off).

I told you yesterday's Groupon "Brewster's Mountain Lodge in Banff" deal would sell out! It was originally scheduled to be a 2-day sale, but they sold all 1,100 rooms in the first day! Remember, if you see a deal that you like, I suggest you buy it right away in case it sells out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Update: We have 2 very hot sellers today.

As of 4:30pm, the Body Essentials Spa deal has sold over 1,500+ vouchers and the Graze Restaurant deal has sold over 1,300+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Extended: Body Essentials Spa and Wellness Centre - $44 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 60 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save $131 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: SwizzleSticks SalonSpa - $49 for a Hair Consultation, Cut, Shampoo, Fortifying Treatment, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, and Makeup Touch-up (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada - $36 for $115 Worth of Keepsake Books (Save 69% Off) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Gap Kids: 25% Off School Uniform Styles Online Sale (Until Jan 31) 
- Abercrombie and Fitch & Hollister: 20% Off Entire In-store Purchase (Until Jan 30) 
- Danier Leather: Extra 20% Off All Mens Leather Jackets and Coats. 3 Days Only (Until Jan 30) 

Due to popular demand, DealFind extended the "Body Essentials" deal for another deal. They sold an incredible 2,263 vouchers yesterday. This is a great deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $39 for 4 Twenty Minute Aqua Massage Sessions (Save $85 or 69% Off) 
- FREE DRAW Reminder: 4 Prizes of $25 TeamBuy.ca Credits (Feb 1) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: SwizzleSticks SalonSpa - $49 for a Hair Consultation, Cut, Shampoo, Fortifying Treatment, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, and Makeup Touch-up (Save 53% Off) 
- Larger Than Life Prints: $35 for a Panoramic Wall Mural (Save 59% Off) 
- TechPro Computer Solutions: $24 for an Onsite Computer Tune-Up (Save 70% Off) 
- Name Your Tune: $10 for a Digital Personalized Children's Song Collection (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Whitening Lightning - $27 for a Teeth Whitening Pen (Save 68% Off) 

The Aqua Massage in Southcentre Mall is a pretty good deal. I tried it about a year ago and recommend it. It's a pretty cool experience and you don't get wet whatsoever. I had a tough time justifying their retail prices or else I would have got it done whenever I'm at Southcenter Mall. Now that it costs less then $10 per session (69% off), I was sold.

I'm going to be giving away 4 prizes of $25 TeamBuy credits on Tuesday. Make sure you're entered into the draw! Click the link above for more info about how to enter and get bonus entries.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks - $49 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, 40 Point Inspection and Tire Rotation (Save $171 or 78% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Zumba - $20 for 20 Zumba Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- Laser Hair Centre: $99 for 1 Bikini and Underarm Laser Treatment Combo OR 1 Face and Underarm Combo (Save 60% Off) 
- Flatiron Kitchen and Bar: $18 for $40 Worth of Innovative Fare and Drinks (Save 55% Off) 
- Avenue Magazine Calgary: $12 for a One-Year Subscription (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Abbott Group - $39 For 1 Hour Mobile Swedish Massage with $25 R.M.T. Receipt Issued (Save 61% Off) 
- Golf Town: Save 50% Off Annual Re-Grip Event (Until Feb 28) 

There's 3 very good deals today that are worth checking out.

I like the 78% off at Koncept Autoworks, $20 for 20 Zumba Classes and $39 for 1-hour mobile massage deals.

----------


## v8killa

Saw this and thought some people could have use for it!

"$49 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, 40 Point Inspection and Tire Rotation from Koncept Autoworks ($220 Value)"



http://www.dealfind.com/?a=f1d4ed38fbc3

----------


## GDCivicSi

January 31 Update:

We have a couple very hot sellers today.

As of 1pm: 

- Koncept Autoworks has sold over 1,100+ vouchers!
- Flatiron Kitchen and Bar has sold over 680 vouchers.
- Calgary Zumba has old over 630 vouchers.

All of these deals expire tonight so don't miss out!

----------


## spikerS

the autoworks one sounds nice, but they have put too many "ifs" in the deal that I just don't like the feel of.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I think today is the first time that we've had 3 seperate 1,000+ sellers in 1 day.

As of 7pm:

- Koncept Autoworks has sold over 1,700+ vouchers!
- Flatiron Kitchen and Bar has sold over 1000+ vouchers.
- Calgary Zumba has old over 1000+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant - $20 for $45 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (Save 56% Off) 
- Free Draw is TONIGHT! Win 1 of 4 '$25 TeamBuy.ca Credits' (Feb 1) 
- HOT DEAL: House & Home Magazine - $23 for a 1 year subscription (Save 71% Off) 
- Cream Body & Bath - $25 for $50 to Spend on Lingerie, Bath Products, and Athletic Wear (Save 50% Off) 
- $25 for Valentine Package: $50 Worth of Lingerie at She and a $50 Boudoir Photo Session Voucher at Tait Photography (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riverside Golf Centre: $20 for 5 Baskets of Golf Balls at Indoor Driving Range (Save 60% Off) 
- Encore Art Group: $60 for $120 of Fine Art Print at Encore Art Group (Save 50% Off) 
- Facebook: Launches Check In "Facebook Deals" in Canada today 

The Rajdoot Restaurant is a pretty good deal. They are an award winning restaurant and have greats reviews. Yelp.ca users have given them an average rating of 4 stars, plus it's also been awarded with the Calgary Herald's Reader Choice Award, Consumer's Choice Award and the Platinum Plate International Award. 

Also, I'll be giving away 4 prizes of $25 in TeamBuy credits tonight. Make sure you're entered into the draw. It's free and easy to enter.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Feb 1 Update:

As of 8:30pm, the Rajdoot Restaurant deal as sold 675+ vouchers and the She Lingerie deal has sold over 500 vouchers. Both of these deals expire tonight so don't miss out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Anju Restaurant & Lounge - $15 for $35 Worth of Korean Fusion Cuisine (Save 57% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: CrossFit Ramsay - $20 for a 20 Class Pass for CrossFit Group Training (Save $480 or 96% Off) 
- Free Draw Winner Announcement: 4 Prizes of $25 in TeamBuy.ca Credits 
- Be'ato Coffee Company Online Store - $15 for $30 to Spend on Artisanal Loose-Leaf Teas (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Home + Garden Show - $14 for Two Tickets (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Flight from Calgary to Costa Rica - $416 roundtrip after tax 
- La Casita Mexicana: $13 for $26 in Authentic Mexican Dinner Cuisine OR a 2-for-1 on the Lunch Buffet (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 2) 
- Harvey's: 2 Can Dine for $10.99 Premium Sandwiches Combo Coupon (Until Feb 7) 

There's a couple awesome deals today.

Anju is one of my favourite restaurants in Calgary. If you've never been, I highly recommend you check them out. Let's just say I like this place so make that I bought 10 vouchers  :ROFL!:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kabab e Tabaq - $20 for $40 Worth of South Asian and Middle Eastern Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Creating Balance - $49 for Finer Face Non-Surgical Face-Lifting Treatment or $99 for Five Eurowave Treatments (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health & Beauty - $39 for a One-Hour Hot Stone Massage (Save 61% Off) 
- U B the Artist: $18 for a Glass-Fusion Studio Session (Save 51% Off) 
- Future Shop: VIP Sale In-store (Feb 3) and Online (Until Feb 4) 
- Coach Factory: Extra 30% Off Printable Coupon (Until Feb 6) 
- Mr.Taxes.ca: $34 for Online Tax Returns by online Tax Professionals (Save 58% Off) 
- Nelly Calgary Concert Presale Code. Presale starts Feb 3 at 10AM 
- Gap Canada: 20% Off Kids and Baby Collections (Until Feb 5) 
- Banana Republic: Today Only 25% Off Online Sale Code (Feb 3) 

I was able to find a lot of deals today.

Happy Chinese New Years Everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 4 Deals:

- FREE: Family skate on the Heritage Classic ice at McMahon Stadium 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Spas in Motion - $59 for a 30 Minute Massage, 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Body Slimming Session and Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion Treatment (Save $466 or 89% Off) 
- Chianti Café and Restaurant - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Non-Alcoholic Drinks 
- HOT DEAL: Inns of Banff - $154 for a 2-Night Accommodation Package, Including 2-for-1 Ski Rentals (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chefs Table - $25 for $50 Toward Upscale Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Chef Robyn Day: $135 for an Exclusively Prepared Dinner for Two (Save 53% Off) 
- Dynamite: 50% Off One Regular-Priced Item Coupon (Feb 4-5) 
- Aritzia: 50-70% Off All Fall and Winter Merchandise Snooze You Lose Sale 
- Old Navy: 25% Off a Single Item In-Store Coupon (Until Feb 17) 
- Subway: FebruANY Sale - $5 for ANY Footlong Sandwich in February (Until Feb 28) 

Lot's of great deals today including a couple good restaurant deals. The Chef`s Table is an award winning restaurant and has very good reviews! Air Canadas enRoute Magazine named Chefs Table one of Canadas top 10 new restaurants when it opened in 2008 and Where magazine gave it their Best Hotel Dining award in both 2009 and 2010.

If you're interested in the free skate on the Heritage Classic at McMahon Stadium offer, I suggest you register ASAP before all the spots are claimed!


Enjoy!

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> Friday, February 4 Deals:
> Sale - $5 for ANY Footlong Sandwich in February (Until Feb 28)[/URL]



Any REGULAR footlong. I think there's only like 5 to choose from. Ham, Cold cut, BLT, Veggie, and ____.

----------


## SilverGS

> _Originally posted by jwslam_ 
> * 
> 
> Any REGULAR footlong. I think there's only like 5 to choose from. Ham, Cold cut, BLT, Veggie, and ____.*



The $5 classic deal has been around for a while. 

The US has the ANY sub for $5. From all accounts it's YMMV for this in Canada. It's up to the store if they want to participate in the $5 for any sub outside of the 5 classic ones.

----------


## K3RMiTdot

the 5 dollar foot long as been around for most of last month, its just the classic ones too. xD, still a great deal nonetheless

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

Is it really ANY foot long? Because I'll eat there every day if it is.

----------


## Little Dragon

In addition to the free family skate at McMahon, there is also free skating taking place at Calgary Olympic Plaza.

Details:

Monday Feb 21st
11am-5pm
Calgary Olympic Plaza
222 - 8th Ave. SE

There will be FREE:
-Ice Skating
-Hot chocolate from ice cafe
-Souvenir photos
-Live ice sculpting
-Snowman & ice castle building.

You also get to meet some hockey stars for autographs and pictures!
Jamie Macoun - 11am to 2pm
Lanny McDonald - 12pm to 3pm
Coling Patterson - 2pm to 5pm


 :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Spas in Motion - $59 for a 30 Minute Massage, 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Body Slimming Session and Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion Treatment (Save $466 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lacie Love - $29 for $75 worth of Fabulous Womens Lingerie (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Chianti Café and Restaurant - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Non-Alcoholic Drinks 
- Avenue Magazine Calgary: $12 for a One-Year Subscription (Save 54% Off) 
- Dermakore: $28 for a Chocolate Therapy Anti-Stress Facial Kit with Free Shipping (Save 50% Off) 
- Esprit: 30% Off All Items Online Only Weekend Sale (Feb 5-9) 
- Forever 21: Valentines Day 30% Off Intimates and Sleepwear Sale (Until Feb 14) 
- FREE: Family skate on the Heritage Classic ice at McMahon Stadium

----------


## brown911

sounds far too good to be true

----------


## Guillermo

> _Originally posted by brown911_ 
> *sounds far too good to be true*



i was gonna say this too. but, who knows? basically, they are putting in a ton of labor for no profit. the oil change and detail supplies are under $50.

----------


## nagooro

They sold over 1500 vouchers, I can't really see them screwing over that many people, atleast I sure as hell hope not...I bought 6 myself.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by brown911_ 
> *sounds far too good to be true*



What does?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: JR Contracting - $49 for 2 Driveway Snow Plows and De-Icing, Including Walkways and Sidewalks (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Chianti Café and Restaurant - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Non-Alcoholic Drinks 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Inns of Banff - $154 for a 2-Night Accommodation Package, Including 2-for-1 Ski Rentals (Save 50% Off) 
- The Oil Drop Calgary: $20 for $40 Worth of Automotive Services (Save 50% Off) 
- OrangeFish Online Boutique: $25 for $50 worth of products and services (Save 50% Off) 
- FitinClouds.com: $10 for $20 Worth of Portable Ladies Shoes (Save 50% Off) 
- La Senza: Valentines Free Shipping On Any Order Promo (Feb 4-7) 
- Michaels: 40% Off Any One Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon (Feb 5-11) 

The $49 for 2 Driveway Snow Plows and De-Icing, Including Walkways and Sidewalks deal is pretty sweet. I hate shoveling snow.

The Chianti Café and Restaurant deal expires tonight. At the time of this post, they had already sold over 1,100+ vouchers. Don't miss out!

The Banff deal is pretty sweet too. For only $154, you can get 2-night accommodation in a Superior Room Mountain View, $25 food and beverage credit for the Wildfire Grill, 2 for 1 coupon for ski rentals at Inns of Banff ski rental shop, free parking and free Banff Roam Transit passes, to enjoy free transportation to and from downtown. I purchased last weeks Groupon Banff deal and will be taking my wife to celebrate Valentines and her birthday in Banff next weekend.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN_ 
> *Is it really ANY foot long? Because I'll eat there every day if it is.*



After some further investigation, turns out the FebruANY (Any sub for $5) deal is only valid in the US. We Canadians get screwed again and only get the $5 for 1 of 5 Classic Sandwiches. My bad. I originally read that the FebruANY deal was valid in Canada and US and heard reports of Canadians getting this deal.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> After some further investigation, turns out the FebruANY (Any sub for $5) deal is only valid in the US. We Canadians get screwed again and only get the $5 for 1 of 5 Classic Sandwiches. My bad. I originally read that the FebruANY deal was valid in Canada and US and heard reports of Canadians getting this deal.*



 :facepalm:  Why company's do this is beyond me. I don't frequent Subway, haven't been there in probably 3 years. If they offered this deal here, I would probably have actually gone, and possibly continued going after that.

Now I won't go for another 3 years out of spite.

----------


## nagooro

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> What does?*



The car detailing and oil change voucher from Koncept.

----------


## Little Dragon

> _Originally posted by nagooro_ 
> * 
> The car detailing and oil change voucher from Koncept.*



It's not too good to be true. It's an legitimate deal. Most business' take a hit on profit to get major advertising like this.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by nagooro_ 
> * 
> The car detailing and oil change voucher from Koncept.*



The deal is 100% legit. I had an appointment last Thursday and they did a great job. I noticed a lot of vouchers on their desk so a lot of people already took their cars in. 

You have nothing to lose. Even in a worst case scenario (they don't accept the vouchers), you can always contact DealFind and they'll give you 100% refund.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa: $69 for a His and Hers Spa Facial Package (Save $129 or 65% Off) 
- La Casita Mexicana - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- CalgaryCanvasPrinting.com: $69 for a 16x20 Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (Save 51% Off) 
- Emerald Lake Lodge: $145 for a One-Night Stay in a Lodge Queen Room or a Lodge Double Room (Save 52% Off) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- The Laugh Shop: $16.95 for Two Tickets to a Regular Show (Save 50% Off) 
- Suzy Shier: Happy Valentines 20% Off Regular Priced Merchandise Coupon (Until Feb 14) 

The deal from AnishaS MediSpa is a very hot deal. For only $69, you can get a His and Hers Spa Facial Package, Including a 60 Minute Deep Pore Sports Facial for Him and Her Choice of a 60 Minute Spa Facial or 60 Minute Oxygen Infusion Facial, Plus Eyebrow Threading at AnishaS MediSpa. That's a savings of $129 or 65% off! You can stock up on the deal as you may buy up to 10 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will NEVER expire!

The roads are horrible today. Drive carefully Calgary!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Flames Central - $11 for $22 Worth of Ribs, Wings, Burgers, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MuayThai Institute - $20 for Five Drop-In Muay Thai Classes (Save 80% Off) 
- Classic Jack's Groupon Deal: $10 for $20 Worth of Tapas, Pizza, and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Pipestone Travel Store: $37.50 for $75 Worth of Travel Gear. Choose from 3 locations (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Anju Restaurant & Lounge - $15 for $35 Worth of Korean Fusion Cuisine (Save 57% Off) 
- Mcdonald's Canada: Free Breakfast Buttermilk Biscuit Sandwiches (Feb 9-10) 
- Starbucks Canada: 50% Off Tazo Tea Lattes is back (Feb 11-20 between 2-5pm) 
- Gap Factory Store: 50% Off Select Styles and All Jeans 40% Off (Feb 8-13) 
- AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine: $20 Worth of Food for only $10 (Save 50% Off) 

There's a couple good restaurant deals today. I purchased a Flames Central and Classic Jack's voucher this morning.

I originally posted the Anju Restaurant & Lounge deal last week, but here's a reminder that the deal expires tonight. Anju is one of my favorite restaurants and I purchased 10 vouchers.

----------


## natejj

I was reading the fine print on tha Muay Thai drop in one, it says " Entire value must be used in one visit".... can you elaborate?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by natejj_ 
> *I was reading the fine print on tha Muay Thai drop in one, it says &quot; Entire value must be used in one visit&quot;.... can you elaborate?*



Here's the fine print for the MuayThai Deal:
Limit 1 per person, up to 2 additional as gifts  Class registration is required and subject to availability  Merchant cancellation/re-scheduling policy of 24 hours applies; voucher subject to forfeiture  All classes must be redeemed by same customer; cannot be shared  May be used over multiple visits  Voucher is valid for introduction classes and uniforms are not required  Other conditions apply  Promotional value expires on February 9, 2012

You're allowed to use it over multiple visits. The part that you read was just LivingSocial's standard "other conditions" that don't apply to this specfic deal "Except where noted in the fine print:".

----------


## natejj

Got it, thanks.

----------


## Disoblige

Screw Anju. Terribly rude korean waitress that will make me never step foot in Anju again until she is fired. Sorry Roy, you're a great chef but your waitress just destroys your restaurant. Never been so pissed off at a restaurant before and just walked out. And I so enjoyed the munchies there too.

----------


## dawwgy

For the Flames Central one keep in mind that you can only use it Mon-Fri at lunch. almost bought one until I saw this in the details.

these restrictions are becomiung more common for these deals nowadays ....  :thumbsdown:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by dawwgy_ 
> *For the Flames Central one keep in mind that you can only use it Mon-Fri at lunch. almost bought one until I saw this in the details.
> 
> these restrictions are becomiung more common for these deals nowadays .... *



Fawk, good thing you mentioned it. I almost bought a bunch too. When the hell am I ever gonna be down there during lunch?

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Screw Anju. Terribly rude korean waitress that will make me never step foot in Anju again until she is fired. Sorry Roy, you're a great chef but your waitress just destroys your restaurant. Never been so pissed off at a restaurant before and just walked out. And I so enjoyed the munchies there too.*



It's just the one waitress right? I keep hearing about her. Pics? LOL

So I know to avoid her at all costs. 

Damn it I bought 5 vouchers and your post just scaring me.

----------


## natejj

We really gotta start referring each other to earn some big referral bonuses....

----------


## Speed_69

Anyone try this AAA Donair & Jamaican Place before?

They always have these voucher deals but not sure if I should buy them.

----------


## natejj

> _Originally posted by Speed_69_ 
> *Anyone try this AAA Donair &amp; Jamaican Place before?
> 
> They always have these voucher deals but not sure if I should buy them.*



83% on Urbanspoon, But I've never been myself.

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/15/19003...uisine-Calgary

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $39 for $170 Worth of Designer Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Lacie Love - $29 for $75 worth of Fabulous Womens Lingerie (Save 61% Off) 
- FATS Bar and Grill - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FTD - $20 for $40 Worth of Valentine's Day Flowers, Gifts, and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Quiznos Canada: $2 Off Coupon on any Regular or Large Sub (Until March 6) 
- Westjet: 48 Hours Only Seat Sale. All Destinations (Until Feb 10) 
- YYC Deals: Air Canada just dropped every flight to Mexico City down to $357 roundtrip after tax 
- POOQ Purse Hook TeamBuy Deal: $15 for Any POOQ Purse Hook (Save 62% Off) 
- WickedChili India Cuisine: $25 for $40 worth of food (Save 38% Off) 
- Urban Astrologer: $20 for a Personal Birth Chart Interpretation, One-year Forecast and Astrological Locality Report (Save 67% Off)
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 9) 

Lots of deals today. Enjoy!

----------


## heinz256

Anyone ever deal with ftd.com before? I googled them and saw a lot of bad reviews. Don't want to risk things not getting delivered on time on V-day.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by heinz256_ 
> *Anyone ever deal with ftd.com before? I googled them and saw a lot of bad reviews. Don't want to risk things not getting delivered on time on V-day.*



I've never dealt with FTD before, but Groupon is currently running this deal across every city in Canada and the US. I believe this is the first time Groupon has ever done anything like this and I'm sure they did their due diligence before running this promo.

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by heinz256_ 
> *Anyone ever deal with ftd.com before? I googled them and saw a lot of bad reviews. Don't want to risk things not getting delivered on time on V-day.*



I've used them a few times. Never had an issue with timely deliveries. Only problem I've had was not getting the fancier vase that was supposed to come with the flowers once. They're a pretty pricey solution too.

Costco was running a deal on roses delivered on valentine's day, although it looks like that ended. Did it last year and they were a much better deal than FTD.

----------


## heinz256

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> 
> I've never dealt with FTD before, but Groupon is currently running this deal across every city in Canada and the US. I believe this is the first time Groupon has ever done anything like this and I'm sure they did their due diligence before running this promo.






> I've used them a few times. Never had an issue with timely deliveries. Only problem I've had was not getting the fancier vase that was supposed to come with the flowers once. They're a pretty pricey solution too. Costco was running a deal on roses delivered on valentine's day, although it looks like that ended. Did it last year and they were a much better deal than FTD.



Thanks for the info guys, will place an order!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Spas In Motion - $49 for 1 Sixty Minute Firming, Non Surgical Facelift Plus A Firming Chocolate Facial (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- Posh Mommy Maternity - $20 for $50 to Spend on Clothing and Accessories (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Towne Photography - $79 for a Family Photo Session and 11"x14" Wall Portrait (Save $551 or 87% Off) 
- Body Essentials Spa and Wellness Centre: $50 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fly from Calgary to London, England for only $561 w/Tax (Save $475 Off) 
- New York Fries: Twosome Combo Coupon. 2 Regular Fries, Drinks and Dip for $5.50 (Feb 12-14) 
- Taco Bell Canada: $5 Build Your Own Combo Box Deal 
- Pro White Teeth: $49 for Teeth Whitening Gel Treatment - Includes 8 Syringes of Whitening Gel, Free Gifts, Free Shipping (Save 65% Off)

----------


## natejj

Geez, today's (friday) deals blow. I think it should be mandatory for 1 sort of food related deal a day :P

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness - $49 for a 60 Minute Deep Tissue Massage, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session, 3 Ten Minute Body Firming Vibration Sessions and 30 Minute Ultimate Detox Ionic Foot Bath (Save $171 or 78% Off) 
- Southcentre Day Spa - $27 for a Spa Manicure with Paraffin Dip and Exfoliation Treatment or $37 for a European Facial, Facial Massage, and Masque (Save 51% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty: $35 for a 1-Hour Relaxation Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre- $35 for a 1-Hour Massage of your Choice (Save 53% Off) 
- COACH Factory: Enjoy an extra 20% Off at Coach Factory Stores Coupon (Until Feb 14) 
- HOT DEAL: Dharma Studios - $29 for a 30-Minute Ayurvedic Facial and a 30-Minute Indian Head Massage (Save 71% Off) 
- RW&CO: Take an Additional 60% Off on all Sale Merchandise 
- Forever Young Laser and Spa: $119 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments 
- Banana Republic: 3 Hours Only 40% Off all Regular-Priced Pants and Belts Power Lunch Sale (Feb 11 from 11am-2pm) 

Lots of very good massage deals and spa packages today that would make great gifts for Valentine's Day.

----------


## msouther

I am a thrifty individual and I was wondering if there are any Pizza Hut coupons anywhere? I need to buy 4 pizzas and they are frigging expensive. Stuffed crust. Thanks for any help!

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by msouther_ 
> *I am a thrifty individual and I was wondering if there are any Pizza Hut coupons anywhere? I need to buy 4 pizzas and they are frigging expensive. Stuffed crust. Thanks for any help!*



I looked around and didn't find any current Pizza Hut coupons.

Pizza Hut has a couple promotions on their website: http://www.pizzahut.ca

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Spice Wellness - $49 for a 60 Minute Deep Tissue Massage, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session, 3 Ten Minute Body Firming Vibration Sessions and 30 Minute Ultimate Detox Ionic Foot Bath (Save $171 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Southcentre Day Spa - $27 for a Spa Manicure with Paraffin Dip and Exfoliation Treatment or $37 for a European Facial, Facial Massage, and Masque (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mr. Sub - $8 for Two Foot-Long Subs. Choose from Three Locations (Save 56% Off) 
- Lunetz.com: $59 for $120 Worth of Sunglasses and Fashion Accessories (Save 51% Off) 
- Radical Nails & Spa: $25 for Powder Gel Nails (Save 50% Off) 
- Michaels: 50% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupon (Feb 12-18) Upper Deck: Free Pack of Cards on National Hockey Card Day (Feb 12) 
- Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty: $35 for a 1-Hour Relaxation Massage (Save 50% Off)

----------


## squirtle

last time my gf and I took upon the deal to buy jerseys at Deerfoot Mall - Game On Sports. 

We sent them out for professional cresting and everything and they promised we'd get it back by Feb 13, 2011. We were to pick them up from the store after it was done. Today we went to the mall and the store is actually closed down..the mall said they just packed their shit and left without notice.

 :Confused:   :Confused:  

anyone else having this problem?

----------


## G-ZUS

Fuck me, forgot to buy the Mantra well ness coupon  :Frown:

----------


## rumeo

.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Target Health - $39 for Two 30 Minute RMT Massages (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Extended: Spice Wellness - $49 for a 60 Minute Deep Tissue Massage, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session, 3 Ten Minute Body Firming Vibration Sessions and 30 Minute Ultimate Detox Ionic Foot Bath (Save $171 or 78% Off) 
- Reminder: Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty: $35 for a 1-Hour Relaxation Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- Wellness Naturally Chiropractic: $22 for a Half-Hour Massage (Save 51% Off) 
- Bel Marra Nutritionals: $39.95 for a Three-Month Supply of Vitamins or Nutritional Supplements (Save 67% Off) 
- Esprit Canada: 40% Off Valentine's Day Online Sale Code (Feb 12-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rafter Six Ranch Resort - $99 for a 2 Night Stay in a Log Lodge for Two and 30 Minute Wagon Ride (Save $153 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga Santosha - $25 for Five Yoga Classes (Save 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Integrity Martial Arts - $10 for 10 Classes in Krav Maga, Cardio Kickboxing, Grappling and Taekwondo (Save $140 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bikram Yoga Northwest - $30 for a One Month Unlimited Class Pass (Save $147 or 80% Off) 
- Calgary Autospa: $29 for a Car Cleaning Package (Save 50% Off) 
- Gap Factory Store: 40% Off Entire Store Family Day Sale (Feb 14-21) 
- Bean Stop in Calgary: $6 for 2 Large Chai Lattes + 2 Biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Future Shop: Logitech Nano Laser Notebook Mouse (V450) on sale for only $19.99 (Save $30 Off) 
- McDonald's Canada: Free Small Coffee (Feb 28-March 6) 

Happy Valentine's Day!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Update: Groupon's Bikram Yoga Northwest deal is a very hot seller today. As of 4:45pm, they have already sold over 1,500+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 15 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute - $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $621 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kidsphoto Canada - $24 for a 30-Minute Photo Session, One Enhanced 8x10 Portrait, Four 3.5x5 Prints, and Web Res File of Ordered Image (Save 85% Off) 
- My Glovin - $19 for a set of Next Generation Gloves. Work Specifically with Your Touch-Screen Phone (Save 51% Off) 
- Involtini Ristorante: $15 for $30 Worth of Italian Dinner and Drinks or $7 for $15 Worth of Lunch (Save 53% Off) 
- TechPro Computer Solutions: $24 for an Onsite Computer Tune-Up (Save 70% Off) 
- Lids.ca: $5 Off $25 or 20% Off $60 Discount Codes (Until Feb 28) 
- Le Chateau: $25 Off when you spend $150 Coupon Code (Until Mar 1) 

The Kidsphoto Canada and Hair Free Laser Institute deals are going to be hot sellers today. Don't miss out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: O Shima Japanese Restaurant - $19 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (Save 52% Off) 
- Roxx Hair Industries - Gelac Fingernail or Toenail Application (Pay $20); Women's Haircut, Shampoo, and Set (Pay $25); or $100 to Spend on Hair Services (Pay $50) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Hitmen vs. Regina Pats Outdoor Game - $15 for a Ticket and Toque on Feb 21 (Save 50% Off) 
- sohni skin & hair studio: $25 for an Express Mani-Pedi (Save 66% Off) 
- Studio City Fine Cars and Detailing: $79.99 for a Complete Auto Detailing Package (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banana Republic Factory Store - 40% Off Entire Store + 15% Off $125 Purchase (Feb 17-21) 
- Calypso's Taverna: $20 for $40 Worth of Greek Fare. Save 50% Off (Until Feb 22) 
- IKEA: Family Day Weekend Sale Flyer + $0.99 Meat Balls Special (Feb 18-21) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 16) 
- Gap Canada: 30% Off Kids Jeans Sale Online and In-Store (Until Feb 19) 

There's a couple great deals today. The O Shima Japanese Sushi deal is going to be a very hot seller. 

Also, if you're a fan of Banana Republic's clothes, you have to check out their Factory Store this weekend and print out the coupon so you can save up to an additional 55% off their discounted prices!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Studio School of Dance - $39 for a 10 Class Pass for Salsa, Belly Dance, Hip Hop, Zumba and More (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save 95% Off) 
- Calgary Hitmen vs. Regina Pats Outdoor Game: $10 for a Ticket February 21 (Save 33% Off) 
- Firewater Calgary: $20 for $40 Worth of Globally Inspired Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- 828 Maid: $49 for 3 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning Services (Save 59% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo Canada: 50-75% Off Best Sale Ever Deal Zone (Until Feb 28) 
- Coach Factory Store: Enjoy an Additional 30% Off Printable Coupon (Until Feb 27) 
- FIEL StealTheDeal Deal of the Day: Get the Perfect Pose Yoga Mat Towel for $29.99 (Save 50% Off) 
- La Senza Canada: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Sale on All Sexy Bras

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DAWGS Footwear - Incredible 75% Off Calgary Blowout Sale is back! 
- HOT DEAL: Rejuve! Health & Wellness - $69 for a 90 Minute Infrared Body Wrap, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session and 45 Minute Teeth Whitening Treatment (Save $189 or 73% Off) 
- The Healing Bridge - $45 for a Facial or Body Diamond Medilift and $10 to Use on Future Visits (Save 55% Off) 
- Rajdoot Restaurant: $20 for $40 Worth of Eclectic Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- ChromaColour Creative Art Centre: $15 for $45 Worth of Pottery Painting (Save 67% Off) 
- Nine West Canada: Additional 40% Off Boots and Booties 4 Day Only Sale (Until Feb 21) 
- Let's Play Calgary Deal of the Day: $10 for 2 child-passes (Save 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Take an Extra 25% Off Sale Styles Code (Feb 18-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 19:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Rejuve! Health & Wellness - $69 for a 90 Minute Infrared Body Wrap, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session and 45 Minute Teeth Whitening Treatment (Save $189 or 73% Off) 
- Bootleggers Sports Bar/Karaoke Lounge: $10 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Reminder: The Healing Bridge - $45 for a Facial or Body Diamond Medilift and $10 to Use on Future Visits (Save 55% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- Michaels: New 20% Off Entire Order and 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupons 
- Esprit Canada: 40% Off President's Day Online Only Sale (Until Feb 23) 
- Superstore Liqourstore: Alberta Alcohal Sales (Until Feb 20) 
- Clearly Contacts Canada: Save 30% On ALL Frames This Weekend Only Discount Code 
- Calgary Roughnecks Lacrosse: Save up to 50% Off Tickets Discount Code 
- HOT DEAL: DAWGS Footwear - Incredible 75% Off Calgary Blowout Sale is back!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 20 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Rejuve! Health & Wellness - $69 for a 90 Minute Infrared Body Wrap, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session and 45 Minute Teeth Whitening Treatment (Save $189 or 73% Off) 
- Reminder: My Glovin - $19 for a set of Next Generation Gloves. Work Specifically with Your Touch-Screen Phone (Save 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Healing Bridge - $45 for a Facial or Body Diamond Medilift and $10 to Use on Future Visits (Save 55% Off) 
- Logix Hair Salon: $70 for Full Hair Highlights, $25 for a Women's Haircut , or $14 for a Men's Haircut (Save 50% Off) 
- Cici Art Factory: $25 for $50 Worth Children's Room Décor (Save 50% Off) 
- Best Buy Canada: February Online Only Electronics Clearance Sale (Feb 19-20) 
- Reminder: Rajdoot Restaurant: $20 for $40 Worth of Eclectic Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- The Bay: Save $25 Off when you purchase $75 on Infant's or Kid's Items Coupon (Until Feb 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mary Brown's Famous Chicken & Taters - $20 for $40 Worth of Fried Chicken, Wings, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Heritage Bakery & Deli - $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- QuickStickz: $179 for the QuickStickz Hockey Stick Handling Training System with 1-Year VIP Membership (Save 55% Off) 
- 44 Wide: $69 for a 16x20 Gallery-Wrapped Canvas Plus Shipping (Save 66% Off) 
- Waves Coffee House: $10 for a $20 Gift Card Towards Coffee, Tea and other Cafe Treats. Valid at 3 Locations (Save 50% Off Until Feb 27) 
- Tim Hortons Canada: Roll Up the Rim to Win is back! 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Urban Planet: Buy One, Get One For $1 Family Day Online Sale (Feb 21 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cutting Room Floor - $29 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Plus a Conditioning KMX Treatment (Save 66% Off) 
- Turning Heads Salon - $25 for a Consultation, Wash, Treatment, Scalp Massage, Haircut, Blow Dry, Flat Iron, and Retail Product Recommendation (Save 55% Off) 
- Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar: $20 for $40 Worth of Dinner or $10 for $20 Worth of Lunch (Save 50% Off) 
- FastLife: $21.85 for a Singles' Speed Dating Event (Save 62% Off until Feb 28) 
- Sportchek: Minimum 50% Off Final Winter Blowout Sale (Until Feb 28) 
- Calgary Flames: 50% Off Heritage Classic Merchandise 
- Petcetera: Save $20 Off when you Spend $60 Discount Coupon (Until Feb 26)

Now that the Heritage Classic is over, all of the souvenir stores had 50% Off all Heritage Classic merchandise at the Hitmen Outdoor game. I ended up picking up an extra Flames pompom toque for $15 and a Kipper Heritage Classic jersey for only $120. I'm ASSUMING all Flames Fanaatics stores will likely be offering the same promo to clearout their leftover inventory. It's probably a good idea to call ahead and double check first before you go. I'm sure all of the other sports stores in the city will likely be doing the same in the very near future.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *- Calgary Flames: 50% Off Heritage Classic Merchandise 
> 
> Now that the Heritage Classic is over, all of the souvenir stores had 50% Off all Heritage Classic merchandise at the Hitmen Outdoor game. I ended up picking up an extra Flames pompom toque for $15 and a Kipper Heritage Classic jersey for only $120. I'm ASSUMING all Flames Fanaatics stores will likely be offering the same promo to clearout their leftover inventory. It's probably a good idea to call ahead and double check first before you go. I'm sure all of the other sports stores in the city will likely be doing the same in the very near future.*



FYI, I went to Fanatic over the lunch break and nothing was on sale yet. If anyone sees any sales on jerseys, post in this thread. I'd love to get a Gio or Tanguay jersey for less than the price of a blank one at regular price  :Go Flames Go:

----------


## 5hift

I doubt the Fanatic will have these sales. It seems to be more with the temporary stores set up in tents. The fan store at McMahon stadium had 50% off everything with huge lineups. They were showing people buying 4 jerseys at a time on the news yesterday.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 23 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: MMA University - $20 for a 25 Class Pass to Kickboxing, Muay Thai, MMA and More (Save $480 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Time Reverse - $20 to $29 for Triple Lift Eye Kit and Anti-Aging Skin Care Treatments (Save up to $91 or 76% Off) 
- Headline Shirts - $20 for $40 to Spend on T-Shirts (Save 50% Off) 
- Chantz Hair Group: $50 for $100 to Spend on a Hair Cut, Style, Products and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fine Dry Cleaners- $10 for $22 Worth of Dry Cleaning (Save 55% Off) 
- Gap Canada - 40% Off One Regular Priced Item Online and In-store (Feb 23 Only) 
- DLM Entertainment: $20 for $40 Worth of Posters or Frames (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Dog Daycare: $35 for a Two-Night Boarding Stay (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 23) 
- Air Canada: 20% Off select flights from Calgary to Asia with special promo code (Feb 23 Only) 
- Katy Perry: Presale Calgary Password. Pre-Sale starts at 10AM on Feb 23 (Concert on July 16) 
- Harvey's: Buy One, Get One Free Coupon! (Until Feb 27) 

Lot's of great deals today. Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mirchi Restaurant - $25 for $60 Worth of Authentic Indian and Pakistani Cuisine, Drinks and More (Save 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Integrity Tae Kwon Do - $10 for 10 Classes of Cardio Kickboxing, Kids, Family, and Adult Tae Kwon Do, Commando Krav-Maga or Grappling Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- Bling Dental - $68 for One Icing Teeth-Whitening Kit (Save 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fairmont Chateau Lake Louise - $159 for a One-Night Stay (Save $170 or 52% Off) 
- Essence of Energy: $89 for a Laser Photo Facial (Save $111 or 56% Off) 
- Moores Canada: Buy One, Get One Free on Select Suits & Sport Coats (Until March 6) 
- Gap Factory Store: Save up to 50% Off Everything for Baby (Until March 16) 
- Modasuite.com - $29 for $60 of made-to-measure menswear (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Bootcamp Classes (Save $227 or 92% Off) 
- Superstore Liqourstore: Alberta Alcohal Sales (Feb 23-27) 
- Golf Town: Buy a Dozen, Get a Dozen Free 2011 Srixon Z Star Ball Promotion (Feb 24-27)

The Mirchi Restaurant deal looks like it's going to be a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 200 vouchers as of 9am.

----------


## Guillermo

Hey Guys 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ocean Nails & Spa - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours - $129 for a 20-Minute Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour and 60-Minute Wilderness Adventure (Save 50% Off) 
- Heritage Kids: $24 for $50 to Spend on Fashionable and Modern Children's Furniture, Toys, and Accessories (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nuvo Hotel Suites Calgary - $65 for a One-Night Stay (Save 62% Off) 
- Health Span Inc: $59 for a European Facial + a $30 Gift Certificate (Save 53% Off) 
- The Source: Save up to 30% Off Family & Friends Sales Event (Feb 25-27) 
- Hammerhead Tours: $55 for a Drumheller Badland Tour (Save 50% Off Until Mar 3) 
- Michaels: 40% Off Any One Regular Priced Item or 60% Off Custom Framing Order Printable Coupons (Feb 26- Mar 4) 
- Nine West: Extra 40% Off Sale Merchandise this Weekend In-Store Only (Feb 24-27) 

I purchased a Kananaskis Helicopter Tour voucher this morning and my wife bought a couple vouchers to Ocean Nails & Spa.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Ocean Nails & Spa - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours - $129 for a 20-Minute Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour and 60-Minute Wilderness Adventure (Save 50% Off) 
- The Garage Sports & Billiards: $10 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Glider Gloves: $15 for a Pair of Touchscreen-Compatible Gloves (Save 52% Off) 
- Esprit Canada: 40% Off All Items Online Only Weekend Sale Code (Feb 26-Mar 1) 
- Gap Canada: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase In-store and Online Sale (Ends Today Feb 26) 
- Forever 21: Grab & Go Sale In-store and Online

----------


## Guillermo

i bet this is Markham's other secret account.  :ROFL!:  seriously, search this guys name... he hasn't contributed ANYTHING to the forum except for when he profits... like in this crap thread and in the Marketplace. Boo.  :thumbsdown:

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by Guillermo_ 
> *i bet this is Markham's other secret account.  seriously, search this guys name... he hasn't contributed ANYTHING to the forum except for when he profits... like in this crap thread and in the Marketplace. Boo. *



Don't hate. I've used a few of his deals. And mods have okay it since we benefit and he makes some money, why not.

----------


## Guillermo

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> Don't hate. I've used a few of his deals. And mods have okay it since we benefit and he makes some money, why not.*



i dunno, anyone who's ever bought from groupon, etc. gets all these emails everyday anyhow.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  the rest of his crap is from redflagdeals and smartcanucks.  :dunno:

----------


## stevieo

shut your fucking face man. god you're annoying

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by Guillermo_ 
> * 
> 
> i dunno, anyone who's ever bought from groupon, etc. gets all these emails everyday anyhow.  the rest of his crap is from redflagdeals and smartcanucks. *



Saves us the time of having to search through group on emails, and searching the other forums. He organizes it all into one thread for us so if anything it saves us time. Personally, I never search through red flag deals or smartcanucks.. 

If you don't like it just don't click this thread. Not that difficult. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by stevieo_ 
> *shut your fucking face man. god you're annoying*

----------


## GDCivicSi

Guillermo,

I've really tried to ignore all of your annoying and whining about my posts, but it's starting to get very tiring.

You've had some weird hatred towards me and this thread ever since you tried doing the same thing back on page 5-6 of this thread and the mods deleted your posts.

I find it funny how a newbie who registered less then 6 months ago is calling me out when I registered pretty much when beyond first started 8-9 years ago. 

The mods have OK'd this thread. Please move on already! If you don't like this thread, don't read it. I know a lot of other members appreciate and find my posts useful.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Guillermo_ 
> *i bet this is Markham's other secret account.  seriously, search this guys name... he hasn't contributed ANYTHING to the forum except for when he profits... like in this crap thread and in the Marketplace. Boo. *



Why are you so upset bra?  :Cry:

----------


## foreverchina

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *. I know a lot of other members appreciate and find my posts useful.*



 :Werd!:  I go on this thread everyday ever since it started. Saves me time from looking anywhere else.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This thread is WAAAAY less annoying than those stupid quasi-news posts of markhams.

----------


## Marsh

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *
> The mods have OK'd this thread. Please move on already! If you don't like this thread, don't read it. I know a lot of other members appreciate and find my posts useful.*



 :Werd!:  love the thread, keep up the good work  :Smilie:

----------


## msommers

I personally check www.onespout.com for daily deals but it's not like this thread is annoying. Don't fucking check it if you don't like it.

----------


## Guillermo

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *
> 
> I find it funny how a newbie who registered less then 6 months ago is calling me out when I registered pretty much when beyond first started 8-9 years ago. 
> *




LOL @ you calling me a newbie. i've been here as long as you have - the only difference is that I actually contribute to the forums instead of just scalping tickets and trying to get people to click on my daily deal links.

whatever dude, keep yourself busy! we all know Markham isn't gonna stop, either.

----------


## jsn

^^ Just stop posting. General consensus is that we appreciate his posts while no one appreciates yours. Move on and stop cluttering this thread...

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Guillermo_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> LOL @ you calling me a newbie. i've been here as long as you have - the only difference is that I actually contribute to the forums instead of just scalping tickets and trying to get people to click on my daily deal links.
> 
> whatever dude, keep yourself busy! we all know Markham isn't gonna stop, either.*



 How is he not contributing? lol there's a net benefit to the forum members. 

Everyone I know has already figured out to set up alternate accounts to refer themselves to get the referral bonus so I don't know why you are so irate.  :ROFL!:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for all the compliments and support everyone! I really appreciate it.

Here's some new deals for Sunday, February 27:

- LAST CHANCE: Ocean Nails & Spa - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE Kananaskis Helicopter Tours - $129 for a 20-Minute Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour and 60-Minute Wilderness Adventure (Save 50% Off) 
- Eleven : Eleven Boutique - $25 for $50 Worth of Ethically Sourced, Eco-Friendly Apparel and Accessories (Save 50% Off) 
- Munira Lalani: $87.50 for a Laser Hair Removal Treatment (Save 50% Off) 
- Empire Theatres: Twoonie Matinees on Select Shows during Spring Break 
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store and Canada Shopping Party Tour 
- HOT DEAL: Integrity Tae Kwon Do - $10 for 10 Classes of Cardio Kickboxing, Kids, Family, and Adult Tae Kwon Do, Commando Krav-Maga or Grappling Classes (Save 90% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Auto Spa - $29 for an Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package (Save 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kylie Berlino Photography - $45 for One-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot, Prints and a Disc of Images (Save 80% Off) 
- CanvasPop: $40 for $80 in Custom Photo Canvas Printing (Save 50% Off) 
- The Rhino Groupon Deal: $10 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Chicken Cottage: $12.50 for a Grilled Chicken Family Meal - One Grilled Chicken, Potato Wedges, Salad and Pop (Save 50% Off) 
- McDonald's Canada: FREE Small Coffee (Feb 28-March 6) 
- FIEL: Get the Perfect Pose Yoga Mat Towel for $29.99 (Save 50% Off) 
- RICKI'S: Save 25% off Online Only Code (Until Mar 5) 
- Gap: Extra 20% Off Women's & Men's Sale Styles Online Only (Feb 28-Mar 1) 

The Calgary Auto Spa deal is pretty good today. You can stock up on the deal as you're allowed to buy up to 10 vouchers and the vouchers will never expire. 

If you're a coffee drinker, make sure you drop by McDonald's to get a free small coffee from Feb 28 - Mar 6.

----------


## Prelude_dude

Haha too slow on the deals, can't beat GDcivic !

----------


## GDCivicSi

The Calgary Auto Spa deal is a very hot seller today. They have already sold over 900+ vouchers as of 3pm.

You can click here for more info about the deal on my blog: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...pa-29-for.html

You can click here to buy the deal now on DealFind: http://www.dealfind.com/calgary/?a=841bfa6f73f0

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DealTicker.com Exclusive Promo - FREE $5 Credit and a chance to win an iPad and $300 in Prizes! 
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness - $35 for a relaxing & rejuvenating 1 hour Shiatsu massage (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Public Social Lounge - $29 for $60 Worth of Steaks, Burgers, Drinks and More (Save 52% Off) 
- Salon Refresh - $35 for a Ladies Haircut, Moroccan Oil Treatment, and Blow-Dry Styling (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mixbook - $15 for $50 Worth of Photo Books, Cards, and More (Save 70% Off) 
- Fire Child Fitness: $20 for four classes of fitness kickboxing or body-weight training (Save 64% Off) 
- Bootlegger: All Tops are Buy One, Get One 50% Off 
- Chapters Indigo: Save $5 On Your Next Online Purchase (Until March 3) 

DealTicker is officially launching in Calgary today. To help celebrate their launch, they're giving everyone a $5 bonus credit when you sign up for a new account. Everyone who signs up will also be qualified in a draw to win 1 of 5 Apple iPads. 

DealTicker also gave me $300 credits to give out to my readers. I've decided to split the $300 into ten $30 prizes so there's more winners. Click the link above for more details on how to win.

I like the Mantra Wellness and Public Social Lounge deal today and purchased a voucher for each.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Northland Chiropractic & Wellness - $29 for 2 Thirty Minute Massages and a 30 Minute Chiropractic Consultation (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Casita Mexicana - $12 for Authentic Mexican Cuisine Dinner (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Leela Eco Spa & Studio - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (Save 92% Off) 
- New Balance Calgary: $20 for $40 Worth of Shoes and Apparel (Save 50% Off)
- HOT DEAL: 2011 Entertainment Discount Book - All Books 50% Off & Free Shipping 
- SportsChek: BOGO Event - Buy One, Get One 50% Off Sale (Mar 1-14) 
- The Party Machine: $20 for 1 Ticket for the St. Patricks Day Pub Crawl on March 19 (Save 50% Off) 
- PaMScrapbooking: Create Memories with $10 Worth of Scrapbooking materials for $5 (Save 50% Off) 
- Dry Cleaning by Dave: $25 for $50 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 2) 
- Rogers Wireless: iPhone 4 Accessory Sale - $20 for a Bluetooth Headset, Griffin Screen Care Kit and and Griffen Graphite Case (Save $65) 

Lots of great deals today. Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Blue House Café - $29 for $60 Worth of Lobsters, Fresh Seafood, Steaks, Latin American Cuisine and Drinks. Save 52% Off (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for Two 20-minute Aqua Massages (Save 67% Off) 
- CalgaryOnCanvas.com - $49 for $100 to Spend on Photo-to-Canvas Printing Services (Save 51% Off) 
- CalgaryOnCanvas.com - $49 for $100 to Spend on Photo-to-Canvas Printing Services (Save 51% Off) 
- Blanc Cosmetics in CrossIron Mills Mall: $75 for a SpaWhite Treatment (Save $135 or 64% Off) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off flights in Western Canada Sale Promotional Code (Until Mar 4) 
- Michaels: New 40-50% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupons (March 4-11) 
- HOT DEAL: Boss Boxing Gym - $19 for 1 Month of Unlimited Boxing Classes, Gym Usage, and Tanning, plus 2 Training Sessions (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- WickedChili: $25 for $40 Worth of Amazing Indian Cuisine (Save 38% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 3 Hours Only Power Lunch 40% Off Full-Priced Suiting Sale (Mar 3 from 11am -2 pm) 

DealFind featured a similar deal to Blue House Cafe a couple months ago and it was a very hot seller and sold over 1,000+ vouchers in a day. Due to popular demand, DealFind has a fantastic $29 for $60 Worth of Lobsters, Fresh Seafood, Steaks, Latin American Cuisine and Drinks at Blue House Café today. That's a savings of 52% off and you can stock up on the deal as you may buy up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers will never expire!

I purchased a couple vouchers the last time around and the place is great. The food is delicious and the portions are very generous.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Just a heads up to anyone who needs their iPhone/iPod fixed, I was walking through Eau Claire the other day and noticed an iPhone/iPod repair place just opened up.

I guess as part of their grand opening promotion, they're taking 20% of their "likes" on their facebook page and that's the discount on repairs.

http://www.facebook.com/iPhix.ca

So right now their likes are at 495, divide by 20 = 24.75, so repairs are 24.75% off right now if I understand it correctly. A few more clicks until it becomes 25%.

If anyone's interested, the place is near the front entrance, near the bike shop.

Edit: After thumbing through their photo album on Facebook, I guess these are the same people who have been doing repairs at MacHall.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Vitality Wellness & Weight Loss Solutions - $99 for 4 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions, 4 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps and a Body Composition Analysis (Save $376 or 79%) 
- REMINDER: DealTicker.com Exclusive Promo - FREE $5 Credit and a chance to win an iPad and $300 in Prizes! 
- HOT DEAL: Stepping Stones to Success - $18 for 2 hours of Tutoring in Any Subject (Save 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Consumer Care Services - $49 for Three-Hour Home Cleaning (Save 59% Off) 
- Mirchi Restaurant: $20 for $40 Worth of Authentic Pakistani Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Danier Leather: 30-70% Off Everything Must Go Final Clearance Jacket Sale 
- The Military Museums: $10 for Admission for Two (Save 50% Off) 
- Wicked Chili: $19 for $40 Worth of Hakka and Indian Fare (Save 53% Off) 
- AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine: $10 for $20 Worth of Authentic Jamaican Dishes (Save 50% Off) 
- Bootlegger: Additional 50% Off Sale Items (Until Mar 5) 
- Esprit: 40% Off All Items Online Only Sale Code (Mar 3-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: Vitality Wellness & Weight Loss Solutions - $99 for 4 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions, 4 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps and a Body Composition Analysis (Save $376 or 79%) 
- TechPro Computer Solutions - $24 for an Hour-Long, On-Site Computer Tune-Up (Save 70% Off) 
- Barbara Moore Academy of Dance: $25 for One Month of Adults' Dance Classes (Save 49% Off) 
- TaxTron Tax Software: $10 for TaxTron 2010 Tax Preparation Software (Save 60% Off) 
- Flavour Me Pizza in Calgary: $9 for $20 Worth of delicious Pizza (Save 55% Off) 
- Sears Canada: 2 Day Weekend Sale. Save up to 50% Off Select Items (Mar 5-6) 
- Canadian Tire: Get a $10 Promo Card when you spend $40 or more in-store (Mar 5 Only) 
- Roots Canada: Enjoy $25 Off when you spend $100 or more (Until Mar 21) 

Have a great weekend everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 6 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Vitality Wellness & Weight Loss Solutions - $99 for 4 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions, 4 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps and a Body Composition Analysis (Save $376 or 79%) 
- Sugar Rose Floral Studios in Olds, Alberta: $25 for $50 Worth of Arrangements & Fresh-Cut Flowers (Save 50% Off) 
- Kawa Espresso Bar: $5 for $10 Worth of Coffee, Beverages, Bagels, Paninis and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Old Navy Canada: Take 15% Off $50 Purchase Online Only Sale (Until Mar 9) 
- Suzy Shier: Buy One, Get One 50% Off Sale
- REMINDER: DealTicker.com Exclusive Promo - FREE $5 Credit and a chance to win an iPad and $300 in Prizes!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Quick Lube Plus - $20 for an Oil Change, Plus Full Interior Vacuum, Air Freshener or Locks and Hinges Lube (Save 60% Off. 1 Day Only Sale) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Auto Spa - $29 for Car Detailing Package (Save 54% Off) 
- Pink Lime Salon and Spa: $50 for $100 in Hair Cuts, Hi-Lites, Manicures, Pedicures and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Stage West Theatre Restaurant: $48 Dinner Theatre Admission to "Move Over Mrs. Markham" (Save 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Kawa Espresso Bar: $5 for $10 Worth of Coffee, Beverages, Bagels, Paninis and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Bank of Montreal: Open a Childs Bank Account and get a $25 Bonus (Until April 30) 
- O'Sullivan's Restaurant & Bar: $7 for $15 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 53% Off) 
- Michaels: 50% Off Any One Regular Priced Item Coupon (Mar 7-8) 
- Future Shop: Trade in 5 Games, Get an Apple 8GB 4th Gen iPod Touch FREE 

There's 2 great car-related deals today. 

You can get an Oil Change, Full Interior Vacuum, Air Freshner or Locks and Hinges Lube at Quick Lube Plus for only $20 (Save 60% Off).

You can also get a Starter Car Detailing Package at Calgary Auto Spa for only $29. The package includes an Exterior Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum, Interior Wipe Down, Clean Windows & Door Jambs, Tire Shine, Deodorizer, and Fragrance (Save 54% Off). You can save an extra $5 off your first purchase when you sign up for a new DealTicker account (bonus offer ends tmw). You can visit my blog for more details.

----------


## Benny

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Monday, March 7 Deals:
> 
> You can also get a Starter Car Detailing Package at Calgary Auto Spa for only $29. The package includes an Exterior Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum, Interior Wipe Down, Clean Windows &amp; Door Jambs, Tire Shine, Deodorizer, and Fragrance (Save 54% Off). You can save an extra $5 off your first purchase when you sign up for a new DealTicker account (bonus offer ends tmw). You can visit my blog for more details.*



I'm getting me one of them. My car looks like shit, inside and out. Thanks man  :thumbs up:

----------


## menace3

the oil change from Quick lube, does it includes oil fiter change too or we have to pay extra

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

> _Originally posted by Benny_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm getting me one of them. My car looks like shit, inside and out. Thanks man *



Just bought two, just don't know when to use it. I am thinking end of April once the snow is melted.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I mean IF the snow (ever) melts.

----------


## shakalaka

> _Originally posted by menace3_ 
> *the oil change from Quick lube, does it includes oil fiter change too or we have to pay extra*






> Hi Jerry, 
> 
> Thanks for the post. 
> The package does include an oil filter change along with warranty approved conventional oil change, plus your choice of a full interior vacuum, spray mist air freshener or lube locks and hinges.
> 
> Thank you for using Dealfind  
> 
> Pamela 
> Customer Satisfaction Expert 
> Dealfind




http://www.dealfind.com/discuss.php?DiscussionID=1463

----------


## GDCivicSi

UPDATE: The Quick Lube Plus deal is a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 2,000+ vouchers as of 6pm. This is a 1-day only sale that will expire tonight so don't miss out! 

Click here for more info about this deal on my blog.

Click here to buy the deal on DealFind.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Seoul Korean BBQ - $15 for $30 Worth of Authentic Korean Style BBQ and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Free Draw is TONIGHT! Win 1 of 10 Prizes of $30 DealTicker Credits (Mar 8) 
- Differenz Trenz: $25 for a Mini Facial that includes: clean, cleanse, massage, exfoliation, toner & cream + get 20% off on your manicure & pedicure (Save 50% Off) 
- StyleTryst.com - $50 for $100 to Spend on Accessories (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Wing Chun Kung Fu Academy - $32 for a 10 Class Pass Card (Save $168 or 84% Off) 
- Dell: Days of Deals Sale is Back! (March 7-18) 
- Beadworks: $25 for $50 Worth of Beads, Crystals, Findings & Tools (Save 50% Off) 
- Inches - A - Way: $20 for 5 Zumba Classes (Save 56% Off) 
- GAP: $20 Off your purchase of $80 or more (Until March 12) 
- Ducks Fashion Calgary: 80% Off Winter Inventory and $10 Off of all new Spring stock (Until March 18) 

I like the Seoul Korean BBQ deal today. It's one of my favourite restaurants and I highly recommend the place.

DealTicker gave me $300 in credits to give away to my readers. I decided to split it into 10 $30 prizes so there's more winners. I'll be making the draw tonight and picking 10 random readers so make sure you're qualified and entered into the free draw.

----------


## reijo

Tuesday is Toonie Tuesdays at KFC - every week in fact. - 2 pc meal for $2 ... for a buck more you can get another piece of chicken.

R

----------


## msommers

A girl at school was saying that the first tuesday of every month, you get 10% off at Safeway. True?

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *A girl at school was saying that the first tuesday of every month, you get 10% off at Safeway. True?*



10% off or 10 times the air miles.

----------


## racerjim

the KFC thing was 2 pcs and fries for $2 now it think its $2.89.

Don't leave out the burger king big deal. different combo each day for $4.75

Tommorow, (wed) is whopper day, burger for 1.99 or combo for 4.75. I love wed.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by reijo_ 
> *Tuesday is Toonie Tuesdays at KFC - every week in fact. - 2 pc meal for $2 ... for a buck more you can get another piece of chicken.
> 
> R*



There's a few deals on Tuesday. I posted a Tuesday Deals blog post back in July when I started my blog: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2010...ts-around.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Cleaning - $59 for 4 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning. Save $101 or 63% Off (Today Only, 1-Day Sale) 
- Free Draw Winner Announcement: 10 Prizes of $30 in DealTicker Credits 
- Canwest Pet Shows: $4 for 1 Adult Admission or $3 for 1 Senior/Student Admission (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boss Boxing - $20 for One-Month Gym Membership with Unlimited Classes and Tanning (Save 83% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $15 for $30 Worth of Asian Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Jamaica - $228 roundtrip after tax 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Deals Sale (March 9) 
- Winnsprints-Fitness: $25 for 5 Fitness Boot Camp Sessions (Save 67% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 9) 
- TABI: 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item (March 9 Only) 

The Calgary Cleaning deal is going to be a very hot seller today. You can get 4 hours of maid/ cleaning services for only $59. That breaks down to only $14.75 per hour which is a savings of 63% off! You can stock up on the deal too as you may buy up to 5 vouchers and they'll never expire.

I also purchased the Xan Mongolian Barbeque deal this morning. There's a limit of only 1 per person.

----------


## Jeremiah

Nice!

Been waiting for a maid service one to get my house prepped for baby. thanks dude!

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> *Nice!
> 
> Been waiting for a maid service one to get my house prepped for baby. thanks dude!*



You're very welcome!

The Calgary Cleaning deal is a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 1,250+ vouchers as of noon!

----------


## dawwgy

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> The Calgary Cleaning deal is a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 1,250+ vouchers as of noon!*



I'd say! 

Ive referred about 10 people and made $140 today alone, so far...  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

those dealfind referrals are killer, one of the only sites that gives you cash (monthly cheque in the mail) for referring others, not just credit on the site

I love Dealfind  :Smilie:  Im sure GDCivicSi is loving it even more haha

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Firewater Pub & Eatery - $20 for $40 Worth of Steaks, Fresh Seafood, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wicked Chili - $10 for $25 worth of food (Save 60% Off) 
- CanvasPop - $40 for $80 to Spend on Photo-to-Canvas Printing and 10% Off Your Next Purchase (Save 50% Off) 
- Oasis Greens Golf Centre: $20 for Four Large Buckets of Driving-Range Balls (Save 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Original Joe's - FREE Pound of Wings Giveaway when you "Like" them on Facebook 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: 2011 Entertainment Discount Book - All Books 50% Off & Free Shipping 
- National Golf Academy Dome: $13.50 for a One-Hour Pass, Including Unlimited Golf Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- DIY Mechanics Inc: $50 Worth of Services for $25 (Today Only, 1 Day Sale) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Save 20-30% Off Entire Purchase In-store Sale 
- Banana Republic: Power Lunch 40% Off select Shirts, Tops & Sweaters 3-Hours Only Sale (March 10 from 11am-2pm) 

Original Joe's have a fantastic promotion right now. If you visit their Facebook page and "Like" them, they'll give you a coupon for 1 free pound of wings!

There's also 2 pretty golf driving range deals today for the all the golfers out there.

----------


## clem24

Anyone find anything for the Int'l Auto Show?

They used to offer coupons in the booklet they distribute in the Herald but so far nothing this year...

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by clem24_ 
> *Anyone find anything for the Int'l Auto Show?
> 
> They used to offer coupons in the booklet they distribute in the Herald but so far nothing this year...*



Sorry, but I haven't seen any yet. I'll post in this thread if I find anything.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $49 for a 30 Minute Massage, 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap and 30 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $220 or 82% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: MMA University - $19 for 25 Yoga & Martial Arts Classes (Save $481 or 96% Off) 
- Eclipse Laser Hair Removal - $129 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Bikini Shaping and Underarms, or Three Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ascension Wellness Centre - $45 for Hot Stone Massage (Save 53% Off) 
- GoodNews.com Deal of the Day launches in Calgary. Free $5 Credit for Joining! 
- McDonald's Canada: Free Printable Coupons (Until April 11) 
- World White Smiles: $79 for a $199 Professional Teeth Whitening Session (Save 60% Off) 
- La Casita Mexicana: $19 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine and Drinks (Save 53% Off) 
- Radical Nails & Spa: $15 for a Complete Pedicure (Save 57% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off All Women's Full-Priced Styles Sale (Mar 11 Only) 
- Air Canada Vacations: Free $50 Travel Credit when you "Like" them on Facebook 

There's a lot of great deals today. 

GoodNews.com, another daily group--buying deals site recently launched in Calgary. They're giving away a bonus $5 credit to new users when they buy their first deal. They have a great deal on their site right now. You can buy a Half-Dozen Assorted Mini Cupcakes at The Little Cupcake Shoppe for only $1 and they'll donate the $1 to charity! The site is worth checking on this deal alone.

----------


## natejj

If anyone wants one of those Auto Spa Car cleaning Vouchers that were $29 last week, PM me, I'll sell it for $25.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL Reminder: AnishaS MediSpa - $49 for a 30 Minute Massage, 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap and 30 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $220 or 82% Off) 
- Reminder: Eclipse Laser Hair Removal - $129 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Bikini Shaping and Underarms, or Three Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save 75% Off) 
- Bibelot: $25 for $50 Worth of Jewellery and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball Deal: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Deals Sale (March 12) 
- The Body Shop: Buy a Bag for $5 and get 50% Off Everything that Fits Inside Weekend Sale (Mar 12-13)

----------


## bigbadboss101

I phoned Domestic Diva and sounds like they are overwhelmed. Left them a message but I am thinking might have to phone dealfind and get a refund. On the answer machine they did mentioned something about that but I didn't listen to all the details.

Will have to wait for another offer from another company and get them booked right away!

----------


## big A

Do you post the deals for goodnews.com because I don't remember seeing this one.
http://goodnews.com/calgary/deals/th..._campaign=deal
I saw it on a friends facebook and bought one. Its a good deal and for charity.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by big A_ 
> *Do you post the deals for goodnews.com because I don't remember seeing this one.
> http://goodnews.com/calgary/deals/th..._campaign=deal
> I saw it on a friends facebook and bought one. Its a good deal and for charity.*



I posted the GoodNews Litte Cupcake deal on Friday (a couple posts up).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 13 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa - $49 for a 30 Minute Massage, 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap and 30 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $220 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: MMA University - $19 for 25 Yoga & Martial Arts Classes (Save $481 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ULS Maintenance & Landscaping - $38 for Landscaping Aeration, or Tree and Shrub Health-Care Combo (Save up to 72% Off) 
- RW&CO: 30% Off One Regular Priced Item Coupon Sale (March 13 Only) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Deals Sale (March 13) 
- Quiznos: Mesquite Chicken Sub Price Drop Sale - Save up to $3 Off (Until March 30) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eclipse Laser Hair Removal - $129 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Bikini Shaping and Underarms, or Three Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save 75% Off)

----------


## big A

Thanks I see it now.
Sorry I doubted you.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by big A_ 
> *Thanks I see it now.
> Sorry I doubted you.*



No problem! 

Thanks for sharing the deal in case I missed it.  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 14 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Fifth Avenue Yoga - $25 for a 25 Class Pass for Yoga (Save $275 or 92% Off) 
- Color Me Mine - $15 for $30 to Spend on Paint Your Own Pottery (Save 50% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $150 for a $300 Beauty Treatment, Including Botox, Juvederm and More (Save 50% Off) 
- The Voodoo Lounge: $15 for $30 Worth of Gourmet Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Deals Sale (March 14) 
- Gap, Banana Republic, Old Navy: 30% Off Give & Get Event (Mar 17-20) 
- Zellers Restaurants: Kids eat FREE Monday to Wednesday 
- Just In Time Furnace: $59 for a Full Furnace Inspection and Maintenance (Save 57% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions: $16 for a Women's Haircut (Save 50% Off)

----------


## spikerS

i am looking at the furnace one, but when i click your links, i get cookies...

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *i am looking at the furnace one, but when i click your links, i get cookies...*



The link is working fine for me and is directing me to the Furnace deal.

The WagJag link automatically directs users to a city based on their IP address. For some reason, it looks like it's directing you to the cookie deal in Toronto. When you're on WagJag's site, just change the city to Calgary in the top center of the page and you should see the furnace deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Teatro Restaurant - $35 for $80 Worth of Italian Cuisine, Steaks, Fresh Seafood, Drinks and More (Save 56% Off) 
- Thermae Advanced Aesthetics: $84 for a One-Hour Microdermabrasion, or $22 for a Timeless in 20 Skin Treatment (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody - $30 for 30 Classes and Personal Training Session. 7 Calgary locations (Save 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoon's Martial Arts - $20 for 1 Month of Unlimited Classes (Save 89% Off) 
- Harvey's: Two Can Dine for $9.99 Coupon (Until April 3rd) 

The Teatro Restaurant is a very hot deal. Teatro is one of Calgary's best and more established restaurants. You can buy up to 3 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts and the vouchers don't expire for 1 full year. This is going to be a very hot seller today so don't miss out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

We've got a new all-time top selling deal in Calgary today!

As of 6pm, the Teatro Restaurant deal has already sold over 4,250 vouchers which has exceeded Sushi Motto's 4,112 vouchers. 

I'm curious to see if it'll hit the 5,000+ mark.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just got home from the Flames game and checked the Teatro deal. Looks like they easily exceeded the 5,000+ vouchers sold benchmark. As of 11pm, they've sold 5,650+ vouchers. Looks like they'll be able to hit 6,000+

----------


## K3RMiTdot

hmm good thing ichecked this out haha, snagged myself a teatro deal  :Big Grin: . thanks for the threadd  :Big Grin:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lifetime Smiles Dental Hygiene Clinic - $69 for 4 Fifteen Minute In-Clinic REV Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $231 or 77% Off) 
- Blog News: Dealfind's Teatro Restaurant deal becomes Calgary's New Top Selling Deal 
- Tech Pro Computer Solutions: $24 for an On-site Professional Computer Tune-Up (Save 70% Off) 
- Urban Rice: $15 for $30 in Authentic Chinese Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- RumbaTime - $15 for $30 to Spend on Watches (Save 50% Off) 
- WestJet: 15th Birthday 48 Hour Seat Sale (Until March 17) 
- Air Canada: 3-Day Seat Sale (Book by March 17) 
- Pure Cycle or Calgary Cycle: $45 for a Full Bicycle Tune-up. Choose Between Two Locations (Save 50% Off) 
- South St. Burger Co: $5 for $10 Worth of Burgers, Fries, and More (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 16) 
- Smart Set: Spend $50 and Receive a $25 Savings Pass (Until Apr 13) 
- The Bay: $10 Off on $50 Purchase of Cosmetics or Fragrance Coupon (Mar 15-20) 
- Aeropostale: 30% Off Friends and Family Coupon (Mar 17-20) 

Theres a lot of new deals today.

We have a new all-time top selling deal in Calgary. Yesterday's Teatro Restaurant deal ended up selling a total of 6,025 vouchers. This outsold the previous champ Sushi Motto and their 4,112 vouchers back on December 7.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shillelagh's Pub - $17 for $35 Worth of Steaks, Burgers, Wings, Ribs, Drinks and More (Save 51% Off) 
- Elusis Beads: $20 for $40 Worth of Beads, Swarovski Crystal, Jewelery & Much More (Save 50% Off) 
- Gellibrand's - $20 for $40 to Spend on Dry Cleaning Services (Save 50% Off) 
- China Rose Restaurant: $17 for an Asian Dinner Buffet for Two or $20 for $40 Worth of Asian Cuisine and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Calgary Auto Spa: $175 for a Luxury Car Wash and Detailing (Save 50% Off) 
- Jacob: 30% Off All Regular-Priced Merchandise 4 Days Only Sale (Mar 17-20) 
- Align Health & Wellness: $39 for 60 Minute Combination Session of Therapeutic massage & Active Release Technique Therapy (Save 68% Off) 
- Rona Canada: Buy 2 Laminate Flooring or Paint and Get the 3rd Free (Mar 18-20) 
- Coach Factory Store: Additional 30% Off Coupon (Until Mar 27) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Deals Sale (March 17) 
- Reminder: Gap, Banana Republic, Old Navy - 30% Off Give & Get Event (Mar 17-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 18 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $631 or 88% Off) 
- POOQ Me Up: $15 for One POOQ Purse Hook (Save 62% Off) 
- Social Restolounge - $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- M.C. College: $99 for a Series of Six Microdermabrasion Treatments with Facials ($260 Value) or $35 for a Spa Rejuvenation Package (Save 50% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Deals Sale (March 18) 
- Clearly Contacts: All Glasses Only $38 Biggest Sale of the Year (Until Mar 20) 
- HOT DEAL: Towne Photography -$79 for a Photo Package, including Design Appointment, Photo Session and Print (Save $551 or 87% Off) 
- Cetus Automotive Repair: $34 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation (Save 58% Off) 
- Cuisine Chic: $135 for an Exclusively Prepared Dinner for Two by Chef Robyn Day (Save 53% Off) 
- H&M: 20% Off Coupon on Entire Kids Purchase (Until Mar 27) 
- The Shoe Company: Buy 1st Item, Get 2nd Item 25% Off and 3rd Item 50% Off (Until Mar 23) 
- Red Cross Donation: Japan Earthquake/ Asia-Pacific Tsunami

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $631 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Social Restolounge - $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Aqua Sport Scuba Center: $20 for a Discover Scuba Diving Course or Scuba Refresher Course (Save 50% Off) 
- Sport Chek: 50% Off Prior Season Footwear Spring Clean-Up Sale (Mar 21) 
- GAP: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Online Only Code (Until Mar 20) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Coupon on One Regular Priced Book In-store Only (Until Mar 21) 
- Home Outfitters: 50% Off any Sheet Set with Purchase of any Duvet Cover or Duvet Cover Set (Until Mar 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 20 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $631 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Social Restolounge - $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Neumodo: $30 for $75 Worth of Custom-Designed Shirts (Save 60% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a One-Hour Massage (Save 53% Off) 
- Sears: Spend $75 on Cosmetics or Fragrance and Receive a Free Floral Scarf (Until Mar 28) 
- Future Shop: 3-Day Sale In-store & Online (Until Mar 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I hope everyone had a great weekend.

Here's today Monday, March 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio - $29 for Ten 45 Minute Group Classes, Plus Ten 45 Minute Social Dance Parties (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa - $79 for a Cut & Style, Full Color and choice of a 45 Minute Manicure or Pedicure (Save $131 or 62% Off) 
- Regis Salons - $20 for $40 to Spend on Salon Services (Today Only, Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AzzuroTerra Laser & Hair Salon - $135 for the Brazilian Blowout Zero Treatment or Permanent Make-up (Save $240 of 64% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Your Next Purchase Coupon In-Store & Online (Mar 21-24) 
- Sport Chek, Hockey Experts, Atmosphere: 25% Off Friends & Family Sale (Mar 23-24) 
- Epicurious Kids Cookery: Cooking Lessons. Two Options Available. (Save 72% Off) 
- The Clayground: $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramics Painting (Until Mar 27, Save 50% Off) 
- Shaw & Telus Canada: Free Long-Distance Phone Calls to Japan (Until Mar 31) 
- Addition Elle 14+: $20 Off Selected Pants, Blouses and Denim (Until Mar 29) 
- Holt Renfrew: Spend $50 on Lancome Products and Receive a Free Gift (Until Mar 27) 

Lots of great deals today. I'll be taking advantage of the Sports Chek Friends and Family Sale, 30% Off at Old Navy and Shaw & Telus Free Long-Distance to Japan.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Yamato Japanese Restaurant - $20 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Drinks (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Be More Fitness - $20 for 8 Bootcamp Sessions, Nutrition Workshop & Fitness Evaluation (Save $159 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Dance - Ten Dance and Fitness Classes (Save 89% Off) 
- Treadline Tires & Wheels: $49 for a Tire Change + Detailing (Save 59% Off) 
- Picture It On Canvas: $49 for One Photo Print Reproduced on a 16"x20"x1.5" Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (Save 62% Off) 
- Gap: Up To 50% Off Men's, Women's and Children's Items 
- HOT DEAL: Art Prints America Inc. - 2 prints of your choice for $49 (Save 76% Off) 
- Laura: Get $40 Off on a Purchase of One Blazer and One Bottom or Double the Purchase to Get $100 Off (Until Apr 10) 
- Jacob Lingerie: Get $20 Off when you Buy 2 Bras at Regular Price Shopping Promo 

The Yamato Japanese Restaurant deal is going to be a very hot seller today. I've been there a couple times before and recommend it. The food is pretty good and decently priced. I just bought 5 vouchers.

----------


## Benny

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Tuesday, March 22 Deals:
> 
> The Yamato Japanese Restaurant deal is going to be a very hot seller today. I've been there a couple times before and recommend it. The food is pretty good and decently priced. I just bought 5 vouchers.*



FYI don't go there at lunch. Whole area is packed with a billion asshole high school kids.


I bought a voucher to there  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Benny_ 
> * 
> 
> FYI don't go there at lunch. Whole area is packed with a billion asshole high school kids.
> 
> 
> I bought a voucher to there *



Thanks for the tip.

I just wanted to give you guys a quick update on the Yamato Japanese Restaurant deal. The deal is selling like hot cakes. They have already sold over 2,000 + vouchers as of noon! This is a 1-day only sale so don't miss out!

----------


## 300zxfairlday

Just thought I'd give a review of one of the places there is a deal for today. 
Treadline - I went to this place about 2 weeks ago as I desperately needed the 2 front tires changed. I already had the tires just needed them mounted and installed. I went there on a monday and was greeted by the owner ( shamez). This guy was very friendly and helpful! He was the only person there that day as they had a major clearout event that weekend so he had given his staff a day off. He told us that he was not booking anything for that day. We were ok with that but then when he saw how bald my front tires were he jumped into coveralls and did te install him self. 
I would reccomend this place to anyone looking at getting any work done! I believe they also do mechanical and body work aswell.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I just wanted to give you guys a quick update on the Yamato Japanese Restaurant deal. The deal is selling like hot cakes. They have already sold over 2,000 + vouchers as of noon! This is a 1-day only sale so don't miss out!*



http://www.calgaryrestaurants.com/Ya...neseRestaurant

Only sushi, rolls and cones? No cooked stuff?

----------


## Kg810

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.calgaryrestaurants.com/Ya...neseRestaurant
> 
> Only sushi, rolls and cones? No cooked stuff?*



They got all the usual cooked food. It's a Chinese owned and ran restaurant. They give huge thick pieces of fish, some people may not like that, but you'll get your monies worth if you are just wanting to eat a ton of salmon/tuna/etc.

----------


## clem24

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> http://www.calgaryrestaurants.com/Ya...neseRestaurant
> 
> Only sushi, rolls and cones? No cooked stuff?*



They have cooked stuff. But all cooked stuff (like noodles) has a Chinese touch and flavour to it because the owners are well, Chinese.

Personally I think Yamato is one of the crappier Japanese restaurants, probably below average if you're looking for an "authentic" experience. But their stuff is also fairly cheaper and probably the only place in town I know of that offers fresh lobster sashimi. And they also offer absolutely the biggest pieces of sashimi that you'll see anywhere. Good on value but low on quality.

Also, seeing as I think they're going to sell well over 3000 vouchers, good luck actually eating there. The place is even smaller than Sushi Motto and anyone who's bought that voucher knows how busy it has been there...

----------


## Roarasaur

This is the take out menu but I would assume its very similar if not the same as the dine in one.

http://www.urbanspoon.com/u/menu/191912?p=0

----------


## max_boost

I hope Sushi Motto does the deal again. They were awesome. I'm going to pass on Yamato.

----------


## natejj

GDCivicSI, I gotta ask. Do you run that Calgary deals website? How much money does it make? Do you get a ton of referral bonus cash as well?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $49 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and Full Colour Treatment, Plus a Hair Removal Waxing Session For Your Face, Plus 40% Off All Products In Store (Save 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shanarchy Hair Group - $17 for a Cut, Wash, and Blow Dry, or $34 for a Color, Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, and Blow Dry (Save up to 72% Off) 
- Fabutan Sun Tan Studios - $15 for a Mystic Spray Tan (Save 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nubare Laser & Skincare Inc: $89 for 6 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal (Save $511 or 85% Off) 
- FREE DRAW: Enter to Win 2 of 4 Tickets to T-PAIN Concert on March 24 Courtesy of CALGARY DEALS BLOG and Live Cosmo 
- REMINDER: Sport Chek, Hockey Experts, Atmosphere: 25% Off Friends & Family Sale (Mar 23-24) 
- Blog News: Dealfind's Yamato Japanese Restaurant deal becomes Calgary's 2nd Top Selling Deal 
- RCGA Golf Centre: Golf for Two. Two Options Available. (Save 50% Off) 
- Riley & McCormick Western Wear: $15 for $30 Worth of Clothing and Accessories (Save 50% Off) 
- Hala's Hyatt Salon: Look gorgeous for $45 with a Full haircut/style makeover (Save 64% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 23) 
- Bluenotes: 30% Off Entire Store Sale In-Store and Online 
- Gap Factory Store: 15% Off Purchase of $85 or more Coupon (Until Mar 27) 

Yesterday's Yamato Japanese Restaurant deal becomes Calgary's 2nd All-Time Top Selling Deal. They ending up selling 5,123 vouchers! Teatro is still the leader with 6,025 vouchers sold. Sushi Motto drops to 3rd place with 4,112 vouchers sold.

Are you a T-PAIN fan? If so, Calgary Deals Blog has teamed up with LiveCosmo and will be giving away a pair of tickets today and another pair tomorrow! It's free and very easy to enter the draw and since it's an exclusive promo for Calgary Deals Blog readers, the odds are pretty good. Good luck!

Also, Sports Chek/ Hockey Experts 25% Off Friends & Family Sales Event starts today and ends tomorrow.

Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by natejj_ 
> *GDCivicSI, I gotta ask. Do you run that Calgary deals website? How much money does it make? Do you get a ton of referral bonus cash as well?*



Yes, I run Calgary Deals Blog. I'm not going to disclose any numbers, but I'm very happy with the success of the blogs. I'm a passionate deal hunter and started the blog as a fun side project and was shocked to see how popular it got. It's been fun watching the blog grow. I guess I'm not the only guy that likes deals.

The thing that sucks about managing these blogs is I have to wake up at 4am, 7 days a week so I can update my blogs before my daily deals email is automatically sent out at 7am.

In case you're interested, here's a little more info about me and my blog: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/p/about.html

Thanks for all the support everyone!  :thumbs up:

----------


## Jeremiah

You gotta be making pretty okay money if you're waking up at 4am to send out deals emails haha

That being said your website needs a major overhaul.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> *your website needs a major overhaul.*



What do you mean? Do you have any suggestions?

I'm currently using a free blogger template and I know it looks unprofessional. I've been looking at some new templates.

----------


## sillysod

Well I buy quite a fair amount of shit from your site. Problem is sometimes it takes me to "calgary deals" and sometimes to shit like "social living" everytime it's a new website I have to create a new login ID.

I ended up having to make a fake email account so that I don't get the same deals 10x from different websites.

Would be nice if you had everything on one website so that when I click on my beyond link i can go to calgary deals and get it from there.

I mean not the end of the world... and actually I would probally save more $$$ if you didnt, but just a suggestion.



Also sometimes I don't get my daily email until 2 or 3 days later.... which is kind of pointless. I make a point of trying to buy shit from your website because of this... I know sooner or later I will use the coupons.


I am glad to see you are doing well at this. It's nice to see young entrepreneurs getting up early and hustling.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Hey sillysod,

Thanks for the feedback or for supporting the blog. I appreciate it.

The goal of my blog is to aggregate all the group-buying sites and best shopping deals that I can find in the city and make it easy for Calgarians to find all of Calgary's best deals and sales in one place.

Since I only aggregate the group-buying sites, you will have to create an account and buy the deals directly through each of those sites. There's not much I can do about that. My suggestion is for you to unsubscribe to all of their daily emails and only subscribe to mine. This way, instead of getting dozens of emails flooding your inbox every morning, you can just get the one daily email from my blog that will conveniently list all the deals.

My daily email is automatically sent out every morning at 7am and features all the best deals for the day. I've heard from a few readers that the emails are sometimes delayed by a couple hours or days. I have contacted my email host "Aweber" and they are looking into the issue. If you don't get the daily email in the morning, I suggest you visit the blog directly at www.calgarydealsblog.com for the latest deals.

It SUCKS waking up so early, but it's encouraging to see my hard work pay off.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 24 Deals:

- La Casita Mexicana: $20 for $50 Worth of Mexican Cuisine, Fajitas, Enchiladas, Drinks and More (Save 60% Off) 
- Rise Bakery Cafe: $5 for $10 Worth of Food & Beverages (Save 50% Off) 
- Artful Living: $150 (Pay $75) or $250 (Pay $125) to Spend on Custom Framing (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Nubare Laser & Skincare Inc: $89 for 6 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal (Save $511 or 85% Off) 
- Il Giardino Ristorante: $20 for $40 Worth of Italian Cuisine at Dinner, or $10 for $20 Worth of Lunch (Save 50% Off) 
- FREE DRAW: Enter to Win 2 Tickets to T-PAIN Concert TONIGHT at Flames Central Courtesy of CALGARY DEALS BLOG and Live Cosmo 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga Santosha - $19 for Five Drop-In Classes (Save 76% Off) 
- The Bay: Save Up To 20% Off During Friends & Family Sale (Until Mar 27) 
- Foot Locker: Save 30% Off Friends and Family Sales Event (Mar 25-27) 
- Banana Republic: Save up to 40% Off Spring Pre-Sale Online & In-Store (Until Mar 24) 
- Blog News: GoodNews to suspend operations in Calgary 
- LAST CHANCE: Sport Chek, Hockey Experts, Atmosphere: 25% Off Friends & Family Sale (Mar 23-24) 

There's a lot of very good deals today.

I gave a pair of T-PAIN tickets away to a lucky blog reader and will be giving away another pair today at 2pm so make sure you enter the draw. The concert is tonight at Flames Central.

I went to Sport Chek last night and bought a new TaylorMade driver and saved over $100 thanks to the 25% Friends and Family coupon. The sale ends tonight so don't miss out.

----------


## sillysod

Cool that makes more sense to me.  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Diamond Optical - $49 For $200 Worth of Prescription Designer Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa - $47 for a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage, 30 Minute Facial and a 60 Minute Express Manicure & Pedicure (Save $123 or 72% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Cleaning - $29 for 3 Hours of Professional Home Cleaning & Office Cleaning, Cleaning Supplies Included (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- Avocado Restaurant and Lounge - $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- The Links of GlenEagles Golf: Free Round of Golf when you bring a Friend Promotion 
- Delmar College of Hair and Esthetics: $15 for 2-Hour Makeup Application Class and Gift Bag, or $26 for Mani-Pedi (Save 50% Off) 
- The Bean Stop: $6 for 2 Large Chai Lattes & 2 Biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Michaels: 50% Off Any One Regular Priced Item Coupon (Mar 25-26), 25% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Mar 26- Apr 1) 
- Gap: Take Extra 25% Off Sale Items Online (Until Mar 27), Plus Women`s Pants, Men`s Khakis and Jeans on sale from $45 (Until Mar 30) 
- Home Depot: Receive Up To a $400 Gift Card With an Outdoor Power Equipment and Pressure Washer Purchase (Until Mar 30) 
- Le Chateau: Save 50% Off Lowest Ticketed Price On Select Items (Until Mar 29) 

I love the $29 for 3 Hours of professional cleaning deal from Calgary Cleaning. This is the best cleaning deal that I've seen and I bought 5 vouchers this morning.

I also really like the Diamond Optical, SFM LifeStyle Salon & Spa, Fit Body Boot Camp and GlenEagles Golf deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa - $47 for a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage, 30 Minute Facial and a 60 Minute Express Manicure & Pedicure (Save $123 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Diamond Optical - $49 For $200 Worth of Prescription Designer Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Cleaning - $29 for 3 Hours of Professional Home Cleaning & Office Cleaning, Cleaning Supplies Included (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Avocado Restaurant and Lounge - $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Let's Play Calgary Deal of the Day: $10 for 2 child-passes (Save 50% Off) 
- Theatre Junction Grand: $14 for Weekday Ticket or $17 for Weekend Ticket to "L'Effet de Serge" (Save 52% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Save 5%-50% Scratch'n Save Event (Until Mar 27) 
- L.L. Bean: Free Shipping to Canada. Every Order, Every Day. 
- Banana Republic: Save Up to 40% + Extra 25% Off On Womens Sale Items (Until Mar 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 27 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa - $47 for a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage, 30 Minute Facial and a 60 Minute Express Manicure & Pedicure (Save $123 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Diamond Optical - $49 For $200 Worth of Prescription Designer Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Avocado Restaurant and Lounge - $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- Cream Body & Bath: $25 for $50 Worth of Lingerie and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arashi-Do Martial Arts - $39 for 15 Cardio Kickboxing Classes for 2 Months (Save $186 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aquafina - 2 FREE Bottles of Aquafina Plus+ Vitamins 10 Cal Water Facebook Offer 
- La Senza: Save $5 Off Sexy Bras and 30% Off Cotton Sleepwear 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Save $20 Off $100 Purchase, $50 Off $200 Purchase or $100 Off $400 Purchase (Until Mar 29) 

Aquafina has an awesome promo on their Facebook page. If you go to their Facebook page and click the "Like" button and answer a few quick questions and they'll mail you a coupon that will get you 2 FREE bottles of Aquafina Plus+ Vitamins 10 Cal! This is a limited time offer.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 28 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Platoon FX Fitness - $20 for a 25 Class Pass to Bikini Boot Camp (Save $480 or 96% Off) 
- Cream Body & Bath: $25 for $50 Worth of Lingerie, Bath Products, and Athletic Wear (Save 50% Off) 
- Calgary Underground Film Festival: $10 For $20 Worth of Two Film Festival Tickets (Save 50% Off) 
- SURE Print: $24 for $48 Family Portrait Package with 2x3 Printed Image (Save 50% Off) 
- Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown - 15% Off Food and Drinks (Mar 28 - Apr 28)
- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness - $119 for Three Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments (Save $331 or 74% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a 1 Hour Relaxing Acupuncture Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- Sears: Spend $30 Or More and Receive a Biotherm Gift (Until April 13) 
- Buffalo David Bitton: Save Up To 30% Off + Free Shipping During the Mid-Season Sale 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Aquafina - 2 FREE Bottles of Aquafina Plus+ Vitamins 10 Cal Water Facebook Offer

My parents are the proud owner of the Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown. To help celebrate the restaurants 34 Year Anniversary, you can enjoy 15% off your bill every Monday to Thursday from March 28 to April 28, 2011!

If you have never been to the restaurant before, I encourage you to check it out. The Golden Inn Restaurant is one of the most established and reputable Chinese Restaurants in Calgary. The restaurant has very good reviews. It has an amazing 84% "Like It" rating on Urbanspoon and 4 out of 5 Stars on Google Maps.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wicked Chili - $20 for $50 Worth of Curries, Fresh Seafood, Indian Cuisine, Drinks and More (Save 60% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Bootcamp (Save $227 or 92% Off) 
- MVP Men's Hair Salon: $16 for a Men's Hall of Fame Haircut and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Kawa Espresso Bar: $5 For $10 Worth of Coffee, Food, Drinks & More (Save 50% Off) 
- Running Room: $25 for $50 Worth of Running Gear. Valid at 9 Locations (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness and Spa - $49 for a Manicure, Pedicure, and Eyebrow Shaping Combo (Save $231 or 82% Off) 
- Smart Set: Save up to 50% Off Selected Styles Sale 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Seniors' Day 20% Off Plus $10 Gift Card With Minimum $50 Purchase (Mar 31) 
- Esprit: Save 40% Off Entire Purchase Online Code (Until Mar 31)

----------


## watch_obsessed

So looks like Yamato is conducting some pretty crappy business practices here. They will not honor the coupon if it exceeds 5 a day. So if you're the 6th person (and up), "Sorry, come back some other day!"

What a fucking bullshit practice. Yamato has lost my business forever.

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

Yamato is a terrible restaurant run by cheap asians. I used to go a few times only cause it was close. Now there's better sushi restaurants in the nw so I don't bother anymore. I actually encouraged my friends not to purchase their vouchers

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by watch_obsessed_ 
> *So looks like Yamato is conducting some pretty crappy business practices here. They will not honor the coupon if it exceeds 5 a day. So if you're the 6th person (and up), &quot;Sorry, come back some other day!&quot;
> 
> What a fucking bullshit practice. Yamato has lost my business forever.*



Shame on Yamato for doing this.

Yamato decided to make up a new rule and only accept a maximum of 5 vouchers per day. This is pretty silly considering they sold over 5,000 vouchers which would mean it could take someone up to 3 years to use their voucher. 

Yamato does not have the right to do this because it was not stipulated in the Fine Print or agreement with DealFind. I notified a couple VP's at DealFind and they are looking into the issue. I'll give you guys an update when they resolve the issue. 

There's a lot of people complaining about it here:
http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...-japanese.html

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/15/19191...panese-Calgary

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

Good on you for doing something about it! =)

----------


## realazy

Please keep us posted on the Yamato issue. We bought 3 and this is just crap. 

What's the return policy like on dealfind? I saw a comment on urbanspoon that says there's a 30 day refund policy?

----------


## PureDeXteritY

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> *Please keep us posted on the Yamato issue. We bought 3 and this is just crap. 
> 
> What's the return policy like on dealfind? I saw a comment on urbanspoon that says there's a 30 day refund policy?*






> _Dealfind website_ 
> *
> Dealfind proudly offers you a complete refund for up to 30 days after your purchase, if our deal doesn't live up to your expectations.
> *



You can read the full refund policy here.
http://www.dealfind.com/refund-policy.php

----------


## bigbadboss101

Hmm I haven't phoned them yet but Domestic Diva isn't able to handle the business and have not returned my call. I should contact DF and see what the deal is.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by realazy_ 
> *Please keep us posted on the Yamato issue. We bought 3 and this is just crap. 
> 
> What's the return policy like on dealfind? I saw a comment on urbanspoon that says there's a 30 day refund policy?*



I'll definately keep you guys posted as soon as I hear anything.

I'm in the same boat as you guys. I bought 5 vouchers and don't want to wait 3 years to use them.

----------


## nobb

8 hours left as of now, this is a terrific deal from Dealfind. $20 for $50 worth of Indian Cuisine at Wicked Chili. Never been here, but the pictures look delicious. Currie, seafood, drinks...yum.

Referal link is below. If you dont want to use the link that's fine...but thanks if you do  :Smilie: 

http://www.dealfind.com/calgary/wickedchili3?a=d6a1e1e12916

----------


## cet

> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> *Hmm I haven't phoned them yet but Domestic Diva isn't able to handle the business and have not returned my call. I should contact DF and see what the deal is.*



Please let me know if you do and what the outcome is. My wife left a message again last week and still no-one returns calls. It's been almost 6 months now since we purchased those coupons.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 30 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images - $49 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8x10 and Eight 5x7 Professionally Edited Photos, Plus High Resolution Viewable Images on CD and 4 Printable Images (Save $654 or 93% Off) 
- Kids Name On It: $10 for a Downloadable Digital Personalized Children's Album (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Total Fitness Calgary - $30 for One Month of Unlimited Outdoor Boot Camp Classes (Save 83% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty: $16 for a Professional Wash, Cut and Blowdry (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Studio City - $29 Complete Auto Detailing Package (Save 68% Off) 
- Air Canada: 20% Off Promo code One-Day Only Sale (Mar 30) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo - $35 CAN for $100 USD Worth of Photo Books, Cards, and Calendars (Save 65% Off) 
- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $20 for a 90 Minute Discover Scuba Class (Save 60% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: 15% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Until Apr 17) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 30) 
- Banana Republic: Extra 30% Off Sale Items 3-Hours Only Sale (Today Only Mar 30 from 11am-2pm) 

There's a lot of good deals today. I plan on taking advantage of the Dynamic Images and Studio City Auto Detailing Package deals.

----------


## dawwgy

good deal for Cafe Momoko today

click here for the deal: http://www.dealfind.com/?a=4474708b3494 

$25 for $55 Worth of Korean BBQ, Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More at Cafe Momoko

MENU 

Cafe Momoko
8 Weston Drive SW, Unit 3
Calgary, Alberta T3H 5P2

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cafe Momoko - $25 for $55 Worth of Korean BBQ, Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $29 for a Manicure With Polish or a French Manicure, Pedicure, and Microdemabrasion Facial (Save $106 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Deerfoot Napa Autopro - $35 For A Spring Winter Tire Change, Full Oil Change, Lube & Filter Change & 50 Point Inspection (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- BioDry Carpets: $75 For Eco-Friendly Carpet Cleaning for a Hallway and Two ($75) or Three ($85) Bedrooms (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WIND Mobile - $29 for a WINDspeed Data Stick and 1 Month of Unlimited Internet (Save $96 or 77% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre: $5 for an Indoor Value Day Pass ($16.75 Value) or $13 for a Value Day Pass ($27.25 Value) 
- HOT DEAL: Lyla Hamdon Photography - $69 for a One Hour Outdoor Photography Session, CD, and Prints (Save $151 or 69% off) 
- KidsBowlFree.com: Kids Get 2 Games Free All Summer! 
- Marks Work Wearhouse: Buy One Top and Get 50% Off The Second (Mar 31-Apr 2) 
- La Senza: $3 Shipping Event 3 Days Only (March 30-April 1st) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Extra 30% Off Entire store Sale Code 
- IKEA: Kids Eat Free! (Until April 2) 

There's a lot of hot deals today. I spent a lot of money and I took advantage of the Cafe Momoko, Deerfoot Napa Auto, BioDry Carpets and Wind Mobile deals this morning. 

Note: All proceeds from the Deerfoot Napa Auto deal today will be donated entirely to the Alberta's Children Hosptial.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Clean to Please - $39 for 3 Hours of House Cleaning or Office Cleaning (Save $100 or 72% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction & Slimming Sessions (Save $801 or 89% Off) 
- Silverwing and Boulder Creek Golf Courses: $39 for Ten Buckets of Balls to Use on the Driving Range (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag - $24 for Paintball for 2 With All Equipment, 125 Paintballs, and All You Can Eat Hot Dog BBQ, and Drinks (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FitsU Fitness - $10 for an Unlimited 2-Week Boot Camp Pass (Save $140 or 93% Off) 
- Calgary Roughnecks: 20% Off Roughnecks Game Day Tickets Code 
- Baton Rouge: $20 for $40 Worth of Grilled Dinner Fare or Lunch Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $12 for $24 Worth of Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Okotoks Honda: $29.95 for a Bronze Spring Cleaning Package (Save 70% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Extra 25% Off Sale Styles In-Store & Online (April 1 - 4) 
- Coach Factory Store: Save An Extra 30% Off Printable Coupon (Until Apr 3) 
- Sears: Spend $34 Or More On Estee Lauder and Receive a Free Gift With Purchase (Until Apr 13) 

Dealathons has a great cleaning deal today. You can get 3 hours of professional cleanig for only $39! I love cleaning deals so I stocked up and purchased 3 vouchers.

Every cleaning/ maid deal in the past has been a very hot seller in Calgary. There's been a couple cleaning deals that have struggled to keep up with the demand from the overwhelming amount of vouchers sold. Dealathons has assured me that they have done their due diligence and found an experienced, reliable and dependable cleaning company. Clean To Please is a Better Business Bureau Accredited Business and with an A rating. They have hired more staff to ensure they'll be able to handle the response and satisfy every client.

I also took advantage of the Silverwing Golf driving range deal.

----------


## PureDeXteritY

Any updates on the shit they're trying to pull at Yamato?

----------


## menace3

for the capture the flag paintball do you get the level 1- gun package or you can choose any? or paintball guns not included on the deal? thanks

----------


## Little Dragon

> _Originally posted by menace3_ 
> *for the capture the flag paintball do you get the level 1- gun package or you can choose any? or paintball guns not included on the deal? thanks*



Level 1 package. I remember getting a similar deal to this a while ago. Comes with the guns, masks and coveralls.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by PureDeXteritY_ 
> *Any updates on the shit they're trying to pull at Yamato?*



I heard back from DealFind's head of customer service & sales and they said it was resolved and taken care of. I tried calling Yamato to make reservations and verify, but no one picked up the phone. Has anyone recently tried calling Yamato to make reservations? Did they remove their silly policy of accepting a maximum of 5 vouchers per day?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Skin Care Boutiques - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction & Slimming Sessions (Save $801 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Clean to Please - $39 for 3 Hours of House Cleaning or Office Cleaning (Save $100 or 72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Silverwing and Boulder Creek Golf Courses: $39 for Ten Buckets of Balls to Use on the Driving Range (Save 61% Off) 
- Alternative Tanning: $30 for $60 Worth of Tanning Services and More (Save 50% Off) 
- RW&CO: 30%% Appreciation Event In-store Sale (April 3 Only) 
- The Bay: Save $20 Off when you Spend $100 Coupon (Apr 1-3) 
- Comora Products Inc: $17 for a Comora Miracle Beauty Bar (Save 51% Off) 
- Esprit: Save 30%-40% Off Private Sale In-store and Online (Until Apr 3)

----------


## menace3

> _Originally posted by Little Dragon_ 
> *
> 
> Level 1 package. I remember getting a similar deal to this a while ago. Comes with the guns, masks and coveralls.*



thanks

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 3 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Skin Care Boutiques - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction & Slimming Sessions (Save $801 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Clean to Please - $39 for 3 Hours of House Cleaning or Office Cleaning (Save $100 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silverwing and Boulder Creek Golf Courses: $39 for Ten Buckets of Balls to Use on the Driving Range (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: FitsU Fitness - $10 for an Unlimited 2-Week Boot Camp Pass (Save $140 or 93% Off) 
- Citadel Cafe Lounge: $5 for $10 Worth of Café Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Liquidation World Canada: Save Up to 90% Off! (April 3 Only)
- Rickis: 50% Off Select Spring Styles Sale (Until April 4) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: Get 20% Off & Free Shipping (April 3) 
- REMINDER: RW&CO: 30% Appreciation Event In-store Sale (April 3 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: JR Contracting - $59 for a Full Spring Lawn Rehabilitation Including, Liming, Aeration and Fertilization for The Front and Back Lawn, Plus Power Rake and Lawn Cut (Save $291 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean to Please - $39 for a Professional Cleaning Service Performed by 2 Maids for 2 Hours (1 Hour Each). (Save $81 or 68% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga - $19 for 20 Drop-In Yoga Classes (Save 93% Off) 
- Bon A-Pet-Treat! Pet Bakery: $10 for $20 in Natural Dog or Cat Food (Save 50% Off) 
- Fishman's Personal Care Cleaners: $12 for $25 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Save 52% Off) 
- PaMScrapbooking: Create Memories with $10 Worth of Scrapbooking materials for $5 (Save 50% Off) 
- Chakula Meal Delivery Service: $25 for $50 worth of Gourmet Food (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 2011 Entertainment Discount Books - All Coupon Books only $15 & Free Shipping (Save up to 67% Off) 
- Old Navy: Save up to 40% Off Select Spring Styles In-Store and Online Sale 
- Gap Canada: 25% Off Latest Styles Online Sale (Until April 6) 

There are a lot of very good deals today. I purchased a JR Contracting and Chakula Meal Delivery Service voucher this morning. I would have taken advantage of the Entertainment Discount Book sale if I didn't already have a book.

----------


## max_boost

So the cleaning deal came up on the daily deal from Kijiji and it's the same deal but for $29 instead of $39 lol

http://www.kijijideals.ca/deals/calg...erm=button_gif

----------


## Jeremiah

I found that one kinda conflicting




> Must book in advance; Subject to availability; Multiple vouchers can be used per visit; Cleaning service will consists of 2 cleaners for 1 hour.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *So the cleaning deal came up on the daily deal from Kijiji and it's the same deal but for $29 instead of $39 lol
> 
> http://www.kijijideals.ca/deals/calg...erm=button_gif*



Good catch! Kijiji Deals is one of the sites that I don't follow on a regular basis. This explains why at the time of this post, Kijiji has sold 346 vouchers and DealTicker has only sold 8.

----------


## max_boost

I bought 10 and booked an appointment. It turns out that the Kijiji deal wasn't supposed to run until April 22. 

Anyway I'll make good use of these, my house needs a good cleaning and I'll use them for my rentals too.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I bought 10 and booked an appointment. It turns out that the Kijiji deal wasn't supposed to run until April 22. 
> 
> Anyway I'll make good use of these, my house needs a good cleaning and I'll use them for my rentals too.*



You bought 10  :Shock:  

I bought 3 vouchers on the weekend when the deal was featured on Dealathons ($39 for 3 hours). I might have to look into stocking up on the Kijiji deal as well.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro - $25 For $60 Worth of Steaks, Fresh Seafood, Drinks & More (Save 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Edges Salon and Spa - $89 for 1 Hour of Teeth Whitening Service (Save $160 or 64% Off) 
- PinkLime Salon & Spa: $50 (Pay $25) or $100 (Pay $50) to Spend on Salon and Spa Services (Save 50% Off) 
- The Baby Marketplace: $15 for a $30 Gift Card towards Adorable Baby Fashions, Diapers, Accessories & More (Save 50% Off) 
- The Laugh Shop Comedy Club: $15 for Two Friday or Saturday Night Tickets, or $10 for Two Thursday Night Tickets (Save 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TechPro Computer Solutions - $24 for an Onsite Computer Tune-Up (Save 70% Off) 
- LittleSqueakyFeet.com: $15 for $35 Towards Children's Footwear (Save 57% Off) 
- Aquafina: 2 FREE Bottles of Aquafina Plus+ Vitamins 10 Cal Water Facebook Offer is back! 
- Urban Barn: Save 15% Off All Bedroom Furniture and Mattresses + 25% Off All Bedding 
- Tommy Hilfiger: 40% Off & Free Shipping! (Until April 8) 

Th Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro deal is going to be a very hot seller today. I believe there's an entire thread on beyond about the restaurant with nothing but great reviews.

Also, Aquafina's Facebook offer (2 Free Bottles of Vitamin Water) is back if you didn't get a chance to take advantage of the promo a couple weeks ago.

----------


## SilverGS

Anyone successfully use those 3 hours for $39 deals? I bought some from the first couple times it came up but when we called to book they never answered and never returned phone calls. Maybe too busy by then. We ended up getting full refund back from DealFind.

I then heard the first couple companies who did this went out of business or closed down shop.

----------


## austic

I had the same problem. I bought the first one.. voucher is still on my desk... Seems like very few businesses can actually handle the influx of customers

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Green Co. - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Home or Office Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spa Europa - $75 for 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Small Areas (Save $210 or 74% Off) 
- Rajdoot Restaurant: $15 for $35 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 57% Off) 
- Bodo: $19 for a Pair of Massaging Insoles (Save 60% Off) 
- 7-Eleven: Free 828ml Slurpee Coupon (Until April 30) 
- REMINDER: Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown - 15% Off Food and Drinks (Until Apr 28) 
- Local 002 Public Tavern & Kitchen: $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Puerto Vallarta - $249 roundtrip after tax 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 6) 
- Yoplait: Get Your Coupon for a FREE Tub of Asana Yogurt 
- Milestones: Celebrate Date Night. Dinner for Two for $50 (Every Wednesday) 

The $59 for 4 Hour Cleaning deal is a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 1,100+ vouchers and it's not even noon yet.

There's also two very good freebies today. You can get a free 828ml surplee from 7-Eleven and a tub of Asana Yogurt from Yoplait.

----------


## max_boost

Can Green Clean handle the increase in business!? :Shock:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by SilverGS_ 
> *Anyone successfully use those 3 hours for $39 deals? I bought some from the first couple times it came up but when we called to book they never answered and never returned phone calls. Maybe too busy by then. We ended up getting full refund back from DealFind.
> 
> I then heard the first couple companies who did this went out of business or closed down shop.*



My parents have had success using the cleaning deals. My parents get them to regularly clean the house every 3 weeks.

I purchased a bunch of cleaning vouchers back in September and when I tried to make an appointment, I was told they were overwhelmed by how many vouchers they sold and couldnt handle the demand. When this happens, you can always contact the group-buying site that you purchased the deal from and they'll give you 100% refund.

I think the more recent cleaning deals know what to expect now and much better prepared to handle the demand.

----------


## max_boost

Just a quick question about the cleaning deals, tips and taxes extra?

For the Clean to Please, I paid $29 and got the $80 credit for 2 hours of cleaning. So I pay GST on the $80 + tip?

How much do you tip on cleaning? Like dining out? 10-20%?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Just a quick question about the cleaning deals, tips and taxes extra?
> 
> For the Clean to Please, I paid $29 and got the $80 credit for 2 hours of cleaning. So I pay GST on the $80 + tip?
> 
> How much do you tip on cleaning? Like dining out? 10-20%?*



Each deal is a little difference so make sure you read the fine print. Most of the cleaning deals require you to pay tax, but some don't.

As for tipping, I think it's optional. I wasn't sure if tipping was required or not so I didn't the first couple times. I recently started tipping around 10% but I'm not sure if the cleaners expect it or not. If you like one of the cleaners, you can call the company and request to get that cleaner each time.

----------


## aklalani

Great Deal on today:

http://livingsocial.com/deals/35361-...7&pid=33877973

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 7 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Beyond Yoga - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Vinyasa Flow, Hartha Yoga, Astanga Yoga and More (Save $220 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Noble Inspections - $19 for Auto Deoderizing. 30 Minute Service, Destroys All Smells (Save $76 or 80% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $9 for $20 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services or $100 to Spend on Wedding Gown Preservation (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Harmony Lawns - $29 for Lawn Cutting, Fertilizing, 1 Application of Weed Control and more (Save 76% Off) 
- Rest Assured Bodyworks: $40 for a One-Hour Massage (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nutri-Lawn Eco Friendly Lawn Care - $24 for a Spring Fertilization (Save 65% Off) 
- White Now Whitening: $79 for a Professional Home Teeth Whitening Kit. Includes Three Dental Quality Treatments and a LED light (Save $320 or 80% Off) 
- Brita: FREE Brita Pitcher and Filter Giveaway For Earth Month (April 14) 
- Taco Bell: FREE Hard Taco Offer (April 7-13, from 3pm-6pm) 
- Starbucks: Free Coffee or Tea to support Earth Day (April 22 Only) 
- Gap: $10 Off Your Purchase of $50 or More Coupon (Until April 10) 

The $20 for 20 Yoga Class deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 1,000 vouchers as of 9:45am.

Have you guys heard of Auto Deoderizing before? I never heard of such a service before. I bought a voucher to try it out. My air freshner no longer works and my car is starting to smell like my hockey bag.

Since I know how much you like free stuff, I found a couple more great freebies.

----------


## 03ozwhip

man im in need of a car detail i hope something like that comes up soon! i look everyday, but nothing  :Frown:  come on detailers! give discounts! lol

----------


## SilverGS

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> My parents have had success using the cleaning deals. My parents get them to regularly clean the house every 3 weeks.
> 
> I purchased a bunch of cleaning vouchers back in September and when I tried to make an appointment, I was told they were overwhelmed by how many vouchers they sold and couldnt handle the demand. When this happens, you can always contact the group-buying site that you purchased the deal from and they'll give you 100% refund.
> 
> I think the more recent cleaning deals know what to expect now and much better prepared to handle the demand.*



Yeah my sister bought some vouchers for my parent's as well. I should tell her to call and see if they can do it. Otherwise get her money back and get a different service.

----------


## dkmlam

Has anyone been to the new hot yoga studio (*Beyond Yoga*) in Kensignton? I've been to Hot Yoga in Crowfoot and I wonder how this new place will compare? I never thought I would say this, but it has been extremely relaxing and it does wonders for the body.

Either way, I purchased a voucher from dealfind today (20 class pass for $20)

You can use my referral link if you want:

http://www.dealfind.com/?a=5a04ca0616f7

I'll be posting a review of Beyond Yoga pretty soon. It seems like hot yoga is the new trend these days

----------


## nagooro

Anyone know how to go about returning dealfind vouchers? Done over the phone?

----------


## Little Dragon

> _Originally posted by nagooro_ 
> *Anyone know how to go about returning dealfind vouchers? Done over the phone?*



I believe you can do it over email as well, but over the phone would be the quickest way.

----------


## foos_guy

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *man im in need of a car detail i hope something like that comes up soon! i look everyday, but nothing  come on detailers! give discounts! lol*



Seems like they were listening to you!

Deerfoot NAPA Autopro (Dealfind)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Deerfoot Napa Autopro - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Plus a 50 Point Inspection (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spas in Motion - $49 for a 60 Minute, Non-Surgical Facelift and a Firming Chocolate Facial (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 For A 30 Minute Massage, 30 Minute Facial, & Your Choice Of Either Facial Waxing Or Facial Threading (Save $91 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $60 for a 60-Minute Yonka Facial, or $40 for a 60-Minute Massage (Save 66% Off) 
- The Best Cleaning - $59 for 4 Hours of Residential or Commercial Cleaning (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- Magenta Studio Photo: $35 for a Professional Photo Session and 11 Prints (Save 68% Off) 
- WinTrillions.com: $18.50 for One Months Play in The Worlds Richest State Lotteries; includes Powerball, Mega Millions, EuroMillions and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Jacob: 30% Off Everything Mid-Season Sale (Until April 12) 
- Esprit: Get 40% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Apr 11) 
- Banana Republic: Extra 25% Off Sale Styles In-Store & Online (April 8 - 10) 
- Peoples: Save 10% Off Your Purchase (Until Apr 10) 
- Naturalizer: Save 25% Off During the Friends of Naturalizer Event (April 7- 11) 

There's a couple great deals today. 

The Deerfoot Napa Autopro "$39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Plus a 50 Point Inspection" deal is going to be a very hot seller so don't miss out.

----------


## dkmlam

Thought today's dealfind might be appealing to members of beyond:

$39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Plus a 50 Point Inspection From Deerfoot Napa Autopro

www.dealfind.com/calgary

This is the same as the deal in the discount thread but I thought I'd point it out just in case you don't check that thread everyday!

----------


## Thomas Gabriel

If anyone bought one of these vouchers and doesn't want to use I'll buy it. I'll pay extra.

----------


## l/l/rX

Yoga is yoga, I don't see how it can be shitty yoga. Most yoga places offer all the different kinds of yoga at different times and for $20 for 20 classes you definitely can't go wrong with that. 

The only thing I really judge yoga on, are the size of the classes/ how much room I have, and the temperature. I like HOT.

----------


## nagooro

I have some extra vouchers, however they were bought as a gift with the persons name on the voucher.
Does that specific person have to redeem the voucher, or can someone else redeem it as well?

----------


## Toma

> _Originally posted by l/l/rX_ 
> *
> 
> The only thing I really judge yoga on, are the size of the classes/ how much room I have, and the temperature. I like HOT.*



I judge Yoga on how much the lulu lemon clad chicks in the class eat on average.

----------


## Thomas Gabriel

> _Originally posted by nagooro_ 
> *I have some extra vouchers, however they were bought as a gift with the persons name on the voucher.
> Does that specific person have to redeem the voucher, or can someone else redeem it as well?*



I don't think it matters to the seller much because they will only accept one even if someone made copies for their friends. Let me know if you want to sell! Thanks.

----------


## sabad66

Looks like a new daily deal thing just started up today called yayacalgary. Today's deal is $50 worth of food at Chicago Chophouse for $20... take a look here:

http://www.yayacalgary.com/team.php?id=3&r=141 

I *think* that's a referral link, but if you don't want to use me as a referral, no big deal. Here's the non-referral link:

http://www.yayacalgary.com/team.php?id=3

Again, just wanting to pass this on to fellow beyonders...not looking to benefit off of this. Use the second link if you don't want to use me as a referral.

Enjoy

----------


## nagooro

> _Originally posted by Thomas Gabriel_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't think it matters to the seller much because they will only accept one even if someone made copies for their friends. Let me know if you want to sell! Thanks.*



I am going to call beyond yoga/dealfind to confirm. If its okay, I will PM you and you can take one (or more if needed).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Deerfoot Napa Autopro - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Plus a 50 Point Inspection (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Spas in Motion - $49 for a 60 Minute, Non-Surgical Facelift and a Firming Chocolate Facial (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 For A 30 Minute Massage, 30 Minute Facial, & Your Choice Of Either Facial Waxing Or Facial Threading (Save $91 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $60 for a 60-Minute Yonka Facial, or $40 for a 60-Minute Massage (Save 66% Off) 
- Stix Sports Bar: $15 for $30 Worth of Upscale Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two People (Save 50% Off) 
- Christopher's Fine Drycleaning (2 Locations): $25 for $50 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: May flights to the UK just dropped - ~$633 roundtrip after tax 
- Old Navy: Get 15% Off Online and Spring Dresses Starting at $15 (Until Apr 11) 
- Please Mum: Save 40% Off on Dressy Spring Collections 

The Deerfoot Napa Autopro is a very hot seller. They sold over 3,600+ vouchers yesterday alone! This deal is still available to buy today and is scheduled to expire on Sunday.

----------


## D'z Nutz

All Flames Heritage Classic stuff is 35% off at FanAttic:
http://www.flamesport.com/store/depa...itage-Classic/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 10 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Deerfoot Napa Autopro - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Plus a 50 Point Inspection (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $39 for $170 Worth of Designer Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 For A 30 Minute Massage, 30 Minute Facial, & Your Choice Of Either Facial Waxing Or Facial Threading (Save $91 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $60 for a 60-Minute Yonka Facial, or $40 for a 60-Minute Massage (Save 66% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Best Cleaning - $59 for 4 Hours of Residential or Commercial Cleaning (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- Supreme Shine: $54 for a Standard Shine Detailing Package (Save 58% Off) 
- Milestones: Free Date Night Event. Order any Meal and your Date's is Free (April 27 from 4pm to Close) 
- Style Exchange: 25% Off Secret Sale Online Today Only (April 10) 
- GAP: 40% Off One Regular Priced Item In-store Only (Until Apr 30) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Deerfoot Napa Autopro deal as the deal expires tonight. It's a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they've sold over 4,500+ vouchers.

Groupon has a decent $54 Detailing Package at Supreme Shine (Save 58% Off).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 11 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Independent MMA & Fitness - $20 for a 25 Class Pass to Brazilian Ju Jitsu, Muay Thai, Boxing, Women's MMA and More (Save $480 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Studio City Fine Cars and Detailing - $29 for a Complete Auto Detailing Package (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Green Bean - $5 For $10 Worth Of Food, Coffee, Drinks & More (Save 50% Off) 
- FitMetabolism Inc.: $110 for a 40-Minute Metabolic Assessment (Save 50% Off) 
- Sophia Grace: $20 for a Flirty & Fabulous Vintage Apron (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Raw Bar in Hotel Arts - $25 for $50 Worth of Upscale Dinner and Drinks, or $15 for $30 Worth of Lunch (Save 50% Off) 
- Blog News: Deerfoot Napa Autopro deal becomes Calgary's 3rd All-Time Top Selling Deal 
- HOT DEAL: Harmony Lawns & Yard Maintenance - $39 for a Basic Lawn Cut and Trim, 1 Fertilization and 1 Spiked Aeration Treatment (Save 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Art Prints America - $47 for $200 Worth of Art Prints (Save 76% Off) 
- Sears: Spend $2,500 or More and Get a Free Flight (or $350) Using Sears Financial Credit Card (Until Apr 17) 
- Tabi: 30% to 50% Off All Stores Closing Out Sale 

I plan on buying the Raw Bar and Studio City Detailing Package deals today.

This past weekends DealFind 'Deerfoot Napa Autopro' deal sold 5,118 vouchers which makes it's Calgary's 3rd All-Time Top Seller.

----------


## p1noystylez

Hey guys, i just saw that i am too late for this deal: HOT DEAL REMINDER: Deerfoot Napa Autopro - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Plus a 50 Point Inspection (Save $210 or 84% Off).

If anyone has any extra vouchers that they can possibly sell to me, that would be great. Thanks.

----------


## Crymson

Anyone know if that detailing packaged today is for SUV's as well as cars?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Crymson_ 
> *Anyone know if that detailing packaged today is for SUV's as well as cars?*



Your best bet is to call City Studio directly and find out.

I tried calling them to find out for you, but they were already closed. It's a 1-day only sale which means the deal will be over by the time they open tomorrow.

It doesn't mention anything in the fine print about extra fees for larger cars (other detailing deals usually charge $10-$15 extra in the fine print) so I don't think they do. If you like the deal, I suggest you buy it. If you later find out they charge more for a SUV and you don't want to pay it, you can always call DealTicker and ask for a refund on all unused vouchers.

----------


## 4DoorGTZ

Same deal posted over on Red Flag Deals the RFD staff member ansered some questions on the Studio City deal.

-You can upgrade at the time of booking to a higher package then this reg $90 one. (implied you pay the difference in the upgrade)
-SUV's and Vans included in the $29 deal

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Generations Chiropractic Wellness Centre - $29 for 2 Thirty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Therapeutic or Relaxation, or 1 Sixty Minute Thai Massage (Save 64% Off) 
- Red Point Media Group: $19 for a Wine Access Essential Package. Includes 1 Year Subscription + the Canadian Wine Annual Edition + Buyers Guide + a 6 Bottle of Wine Tote Bag (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Green Bean - $5 for $10 Worth of Food, Coffee, Drinks & More (Save 50% Off) 
- Azul Couture - $50 for $100 to Spend on Boutique Clothing (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Studio City Fine Cars And Detailing - $29 for a $90 Classic Clean Auto Detailing Package (Save 68% Off) 
- Hillside Fitness: $20 for Four Zumba Classes (Save 50% Off) 
- The Home Depot: 20% Off Purchase of In-Store BBQs Priced $299 or More Plus a Free BBQ Assembly (Until Apr 13) 
- East Side Mario's: Kids Eat for $2 With Order of an Adult Entree (Until June 30) 
- Wicked Chili - $12 for $25 Worth of Amazing Indian Cuisine (Save 52% Off) 
- Honey Bunches of Oats: Buy a box of cereal and get a Free CCM T-Shirt and Issue of The Hockey News 
- La Vie En Rose: Buy One, Get One Free on Select Merchandise (Until Apr 24) 

The Generations Chiropractic Wellness Centre '$29 for 2 Thirty Minute Massages or 1 Sixty Minute Thai Massage' is a great deal. This is the cheapest massage deal that I have seen in Calgary. $29 for two 30 minute massage (breaks down to only $14.50) or $29 for a 60 minute Thai Massage is about as good as it gets. I will be stocking up on this deal and buying the maximum 3 vouchers allowed.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Tuesday, April 11 Deals:
> 
> The Generations Chiropractic Wellness Centre '$29 for 2 Thirty Minute Massages or 1 Sixty Minute Thai Massage' is a great deal. This is the cheapest massage deal that I have seen in Calgary. $29 for two 30 minute massage (breaks down to only $14.50) or $29 for a 60 minute Thai Massage is about as good as it gets. I will be stocking up on this deal and buying the maximum 3 vouchers allowed.*



Do you know if they give you a receipt for benefits? Target tried telling me they only give you half of the voucher in receipts

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you know if they give you a receipt for benefits? Target tried telling me they only give you half of the voucher in receipts*



I don't know if you will get a RMT receipt or not, but I'm not expecting one. The deals that gve out an RMT receipt will specifically say so in the details and fine print. This deal doesn't mention anything about a receipt anywhere. Either way, it's still a killer deal. A 30 minute massage for only $14.50!  :Shock:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 13 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Copperstone Dental - $49 for a Dental Exam, X-Rays and a Cosmetic Consultation, Plus a Professional Take Home Teeth Whitening Kit, Including 2 Custom Trays and Pola Night Gel (Save $466 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Certified House Sitters - $40 to $44 for 5 Days of Pet Sitting and/or 5 Days of House Sitting (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Morano Residential Services - $39 For 2 Hours Of Residential Cleaning (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mike Miles Muay Thai & Kickboxing - $45 for Ten Kickboxing and Cardio Classes (Save 78% Off) 
- Comedy Cave: $10 for Admission for 2 to Any Show (Save 50% Off) 
- Sorrentino's Calgary: $20 for $50 Worth of Italian Fare and Drinks (Save 60% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 13) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 for 20 Bootcamp Classes Including Initial Fitness Consultation (Save $239 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown - 15% Off Food and Drinks (Every Monday to Thursday until until Apr 28) 
- Joe Fresh Style: Printable Coupon for a Free Activewear Pant With Purchase of Womens Activewear Jacket (Until Apr 22) 
- Laura: Buy One Top and Get the 2nd at 50% Off (Until May 1) 
- The Children's Place: 15% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until Apr 17) 

I've never been to Sorrentino's Calgary before, but I purchased a voucher this morning to try them out. The deal has already sold 1,000+ vouchers before noon. If this deal interests you, I suggest you buy the deal ASAP before it sells out. A lot of Groupon's deals have been selling out very quickly.

I also recommend you check out the Golden Inn Restaurant promotion.  :Big Grin:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 14 Deals:

- YaYa Calgary Hot Deal: Stonehill Restaurant & Tavern - $18 for $40 Worth of Fresh Rustic Cuisine (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $59 for 2 Thirty Minute Laser Rejuvenating Photo Facials (Save $239 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Rejuvenation Clinic and Spa - $150 for 20 Botox Units + $100 Voucher Towards Juvederm, Includes a Comprehensive Cosmetic Dermatological Facial Evaluation (Save $150 or 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL Reminder: Morano Residential Services - $39 For 2 Hours Of Residential Cleaning (Save 61% Off) 
- B & P Cycle and Sports: $30 for $60 to Spend on Biking Gear (Save 50% Off) 
- My Photo Cookie: $26 for 12 Delicious 3-Inch Square Photo Cookies and More! (Save 52% Off) 
- sohni skin & hair studio: $87 for Half-Hour Photo Facial (Save 50% Off) 
- Sure Print: $19 for a Large Format Family Portrait 2'x3' or any other services (Save 62% Off) 
- SportChek: Save 10%-50% Off Scratch & Save Event (Apr 14-17) 
- Jacob: Get 50% Off Item of Your Choice (Until Apr 17) 
- Rona: Save 15% on a Single Product Printable Coupon (Apr 16) 

YaYa Calgary is a new group-buying site that recently launched in Calgary. The great thing about them is they are located and based right here in the city! I encourage all of you to check out their website and help support a local group-buying company. They have a great deal to Stonehill Restaurant & Tavern today (used to be Flight Deck). I purchased my first YaYaCalgary deal this morning and I'm looking forward to giving the restaurant a try.

As a reminder, Brita will be giving away a Free Brita Pitcher & Filter today at Eau Claire Market from 11am - 7pm. I got one last year and it works great. Cick the link for more details: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...nd-filter.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 15 Deals:

- YaYa Calgary Hot Deal: DoodieCall.ca - $39 for Spring Pet Waste Clean Up (Save $76 or 66% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $811 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dry Cleaning By Dave - $19 for $40 Worth of Dry Cleaning (Save 53% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa - $89 For 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $511 or 85% Off) 
- The Himalayan: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Browz Eyeware - $29 for $100 Towards Any Complete Pair of Eyewear (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yogadotcalm - $30 for a Six-Class Drop-In Pass (Save 67% Off) 
- Zellers: Save 10% Off During the Customer Appreciation Days (Until Apr 17) 
- Danier: Buy Any Jacket and Receive a Handbag at Half Price (Until Apr 17) 
- Bath & Body Works: Buy 3 Body Care Items and Get 3 Free (Until Apr 17) 

There are two great laser hair removal deals today. The Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy deal is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they've already sold over 550+ vouchers as of noon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 16 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $811 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Dry Cleaning By Dave - $19 for $40 Worth of Dry Cleaning (Save 53% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Chehra Wellness Spa - $89 For 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $511 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Himalayan - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- YaYa Calgary Hot Deal Reminder: DoodieCall.ca - $39 for Spring Pet Waste Clean Up (Save $76 or 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Browz Eyeware - $29 for $100 Towards Any Complete Pair of Eyewear (Save 71% Off) 
- The Bay: 20% Off Designer Watches Printable Coupon (Until Apr 21) 
- Best Buy: Old Electronics Spring Trade-In-Event (Until Apr 28) 
- Vertigo Theatre: Two Tickets to Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde. Two Options Available. (Save 50% Off) 
- The Bean Stop: $6 for 2 Large Chai Lattes & 2 Biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- La Senza: Mystery Sassy Savings Card Event (Until May 1) 
- The Bay: Spend $34 or More on Lancome Products and Receive a Free Gift With Purchase (Until May 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 17 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $811 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dry Cleaning By Dave - $19 for $40 Worth of Dry Cleaning (Save 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness Spa - $89 For 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $511 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Himalayan - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Browz Eyeware - $29 for $100 Towards Any Complete Pair of Eyewear (Save 71% Off)  
- Tudor Rose: $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Le Chateau: $50 Off Printable Coupon When You Purchase A Suit Combination (Until May 9) 
- Bootlegger: 20% Off One Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon 
- LAST CHANCE: The Bean Stop - $6 for 2 Large Chai Lattes & 2 Biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Motherhood Maternity: Spend $75 or More Online and Get 25% Off One Item (Until Apr 18) 

I orginally posted most of these deals on Friday. Here's reminder that they were 3-day sales that end tonight. There's a couple hot sellers. At the time of this post, the Soma $89 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions deal has sold 1,431 vouchers and The Himalayan restaurant deal has sold 878 vouchers.

----------


## max_boost

I'm going to refund my Clean to Please deal with Kijiji. They didn't show up for their appointment today. No notice of any kind from them. They didn't return my messages etc. So basically they are overwhelmed and can't handle the influx of business.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *I'm going to refund my Clean to Please deal with Kijiji. They didn't show up for their appointment today. No notice of any kind from them. They didn't return my messages etc. So basically they are overwhelmed and can't handle the influx of business.*



I purchased 3 deals to Clean to Please, but haven't tried using them yet. I was a bit sceptical with another cleaning deal, but the CEO of Dealathons assured me that Clean to Please was the most established and reputable cleaning deal in the city and that they hired a bunch of new staff so they wouldn't be too overwhelmed. 

I would be pissed if I waited for them at home and they didn't show up for their appointment.

I would give them one more chance and let them redeem themselves before getting a refund. Try to get a hold of their office and find out what their explanation is. $39 for 3 hours of professional cleaning is a killer deal and I would hate get a refund and give up on the deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 18 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: DanceFIT Fitness - $20 for a 20 Class Pass for DanceFIT, Including Latin, Hip Hop, Swing, Ballet or Ballroom (Save $230 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Latino Tattoo Removals - $49 for 3 Sessions of Full Face IPL Acne Treatment (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boss Boxing - $19 For 1 Month Pass Including Unlimited Classes, Unlimited Gym Access , & Unlimited Tanning (Save 83% Off) 
- DevaDave: $15 for a Basic Manicure or $20 for a Pedicure (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Phoenix Photography Ltd. - $79 for a One-Hour Family Photo Session Package with Prints (Save $321 or 80% Off) 
- Ceili's Irish Pub & Restaurant: $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Art Prints America - $47 for Two Prints of Your Choice from The Spirit of Water Inc. (Save $153 or 76% Off) 
- $39 for $170 Worth of Designer Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses at Glenmore Landing Vision Center 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Croatia - $771 roundtrip after tax 
- Ricki's: Receive An Extra 50% Off Clearance Prices In-Store and Online 
- The Home Depot: 10% Off Energy Star Appliances 
- The Bay: Get 55% Off Selected Boxed Bras By Wonderbra and Warner's (Until Apr 25) 

The Ceili's Irish Pub & Restaurant deal is a hot seller today. They've already sold over 600+ vouchers as of noon.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> I purchased 3 deals to Clean to Please, but haven't tried using them yet. I was a bit sceptical with another cleaning deal, but the CEO of Dealathons assured me that Clean to Please was the most established and reputable cleaning deal in the city and that they hired a bunch of new staff so they wouldn't be too overwhelmed. 
> 
> I would be pissed if I waited for them at home and they didn't show up for their appointment.
> 
> I would give them one more chance and let them redeem themselves before getting a refund. Try to get a hold of their office and find out what their explanation is. $39 for 3 hours of professional cleaning is a killer deal and I would hate get a refund and give up on the deal.*



Yes it's a good deal but these cleaning companies just can't keep up with demand. From now on I'm sticking to the restaurant deals only lol

So can anyone recommend a good cleaning place that has NOT been on any cleaning deal? I don't mind paying $40 an hour, at least they will show up and get it done.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cozy Home maid has a very low hourly rate, possibly the lowest in the city. they cleaned my house once, and I would rate the service as "average" only, but heck, for the price they charge, I can get it done twice as often, which is pretty good.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Horizon Meats - $30 for $60 Worth of Beef, Lamb, Free Range Poultry and More (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary BJJ Club - $10 for 10 Drop In Classes to MMA (Save $190 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World White Smiles - $44 For A 40 Minute Premier Teeth Whitening Session (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- Bugalug: $12 for $25 to Spend on Baby Gifts and Accessories (Save 52% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa - $275 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $2725 or 91% Off) 
- Tval Skincare: $20 for $40 Worth of Beauty Products (Save 50% Off) 
- DLM Entertainment: $13 for Amazing Movie Posters (Save 57% Off) 
- Foxy Originals: $30 for $60 Worth of Fashionable, Affordable Jewellery (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown - 15% Off Food and Drinks (Every Monday to Thursday until until Apr 28) 
- The Body Shop: Buy 2 Get 1 Free or Buy 3 Get 2 Free on Entire Site 
- Gap Factory: Get 15% Off Purchase of $85 or More (Until Apr 26) 
- Aeropostale: Get $10 Off Purchase of $50+ or $25 Off Purchase of $100+ Printable Coupon (Until Apr 27) 

The Horizon Meat deal is going to be a very hot seller today. I'm a carnivore so I will be stocking up on deal for sure. Toronto had a similar Butcher Meat deal a couple weeks ago and sold 11,000+ vouchers!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Another "Deal", on Thursday the 22nd is Earthday, and Starfucks always has free brewed coffee/tea (not espresso/cappuccino), if you bring in a re-usable mug. IE any mug that isn't paper or plastic.

----------


## ronaldo

All Good Earth Cafe's are offering a free brewed coffee if you bring your own travel mug in on BOTH April 21 & April 22 in celebration of Earth Day

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Another &quot;Deal&quot;, on Thursday the 22nd is Earthday, and Starfucks always has free brewed coffee/tea (not espresso/cappuccino), if you bring in a re-usable mug. IE any mug that isn't paper or plastic.*



Thanks for the heads up, but I already blogged about the promotion l last week. Here's more information about it for those that are interested. http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...o-support.html

I'll likely repost it again the day before and on the day of to remind everyone.

----------


## GDCivicSi

UPDATE: The DealFind Horizon Meats deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 1,500+ vouchers as of noon. This is a 1-day only sale so don't miss out!

----------


## bigbadboss101

So I phoned and they are going to credit my Dealfind account for the Domestic Diva deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Saint Germain - $35 for $80 Worth of French-Inspired Food and Drinks (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: El Sombrero - $9 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Turning Heads Hair & Skin Studio - $29 For A Brazilian Wax (Save 58% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Evolve Fitness Bootcamps - $20 for One Month of Boot Camp Classes and a Customized Menu Plan (Save 91% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Paintball: $25 for a $54 Two Player Paintball Experience with 125 Paintballs Each (Save 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Mongolie Grill - $15 for $30 Worth of Mongolian Barbecue (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Cheap last minute Flight from Calgary to Chicago - $341 roundtrip after tax 
- FREE DRAW: Enter to Win 2 Platinum Tickets to Alberta Fashion Week Courtesy of Calgary Deals Blog and Live Cosmo ($600 Value) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 20) 
- Roots: $25 Off With $100 or More Purchase - Extended Promotion (Until Apr 25) 
- Peoples: 25% Off Citizen and Bulova Watches 

There's a couple pretty good restaurant deals today. DealFind's Saint Germain and Groupon's The Mongolie Grill deals are going to be hot sellers today. I purchased one of each this morning.

Also, make sure you enter my free draw to win a pair of platinum tickets and gift bags to the Alberta Fashion Week runway shows ($600 Value). This is an exclusive draw for Calgary Deals Blog readers only which means you have decent odds of winning!

----------


## max_boost

Lol you guys should read the reviews on urbanspoon at saint germain lol terrible!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Lol you guys should read the reviews on urbanspoon at saint germain lol terrible!*



Saint Germain had this deal on awhile back as well. We went there, and it was a big mehhhhhhhhhhhhh. Food is worth it with the coupon, but I'd never go there otherwise.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Lol you guys should read the reviews on urbanspoon at saint germain lol terrible!*



Only been there for Lunch on some Netapp or Quantum event. Not bad food but not something I would pay premium for.

----------


## cdnsir

Meh, those reviewers are probably snobs to being with. But hey, is not like I'm an expert at French cuisine anyways... I see it as $45 for a nite out, I'll bite.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by cdnsir_ 
> *Meh, those reviewers are probably snobs to being with. But hey, is not like I'm an expert at French cuisine anyways... I see it as $45 for a nite out, I'll bite.*



I'd rather go to Teatro or Jacqueline Suzanne's  :Drool:  

I know it's a good deal for sure but it makes you wonder, if a place has a 50% rating or less on urbanspoon, that's a huge red flag to me. They need to be more consistent.  :dunno:

----------


## clem24

Nice, who's going to get the Brazilian..

----------


## max_boost

Did someone post the Clearly Contacts sale yet? 57% off frames AND lenses!

I ordered a pair of prescription glasses with transitions lenses on Monday and they were delivered today! Cost was $105 ALL IN!  :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:  

This is my 3rd pair from this year. Best site ever!

----------


## Cooked Rice

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Did someone post the Clearly Contacts sale yet? 57% off frames AND lenses!
> 
> I ordered a pair of prescription glasses with transitions lenses on Monday and they were delivered today! Cost was $105 ALL IN!    
> 
> This is my 3rd pair from this year. Best site ever!*



Cheers for the heads up  :Pimpin':  

Been meaning to get a new pair.

----------


## sillysod

GDcivic....
I've been getting email for your blog 2 - 3 days late. I just got the one for April 17th today.

Just FYI.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by sillysod_ 
> *GDcivic....
> I've been getting email for your blog 2 - 3 days late. I just got the one for April 17th today.
> 
> Just FYI.*



Hey sillysod,

My email service provider (AWeber.com) has been having some major issues lately. I've had many subscribers email me and tell me they haven't been getting the daily deals emails or getting them a couple days late even though there should be a new email sent out every morning at 7am. I have contacted AWeber and they are working on fixing the issue.

It's very frustrating, but there's not much I can do about it. If any future emails are delayed, you can always visit the blog directly at http://www.calgarydealsblog.com to get all the latest deals.

Thanks for reading and supporting Calgary Deals Blog!

----------


## natejj

Can I make a suggestion for your website?

Either at the top of the home page, or on the left side, or SOMEWHERE, have a list of all the deals for that day. Basically what I get in the email, I want that at the top of your website. Otherwise I have to scroll down through pages and pages of deals. Just a suggestion.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Did someone post the Clearly Contacts sale yet? 57% off frames AND lenses!
> 
> I ordered a pair of prescription glasses with transitions lenses on Monday and they were delivered today! Cost was $105 ALL IN!    
> 
> This is my 3rd pair from this year. Best site ever!*



Thanks max, trying them out and got a pair for $67.

Pretty hard to check the styles online tho.

----------


## dj_rice

Clearly Contacts is doing the free glasses event again on Apr 25. 10000 pairs are going to be given away this time

You get free frames prolli $68 and under and free lenses (thick index ones) but you have to pay for shipping which is cheap I think $10-15.


Code to use is FREEAPR25 


Found the deal through a Facebook link. Enjoy all

http://www.facebook.com/ClearlyConta...02354656520162

----------


## Black Gts

It's Friday for the free coffee, Tik Tok you owe me $2 lol

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by natejj_ 
> *Can I make a suggestion for your website?
> 
> Either at the top of the home page, or on the left side, or SOMEWHERE, have a list of all the deals for that day. Basically what I get in the email, I want that at the top of your website. Otherwise I have to scroll down through pages and pages of deals. Just a suggestion.*



Thanks for the suggestion. I'll see if there's anything that I can do.

If you're already getting the daily email with links to each new post, I'm curious as to why you think I need it on the blog as well?

Each page has 8 posts on it and I typically post around a dozen new posts a day so you'll only have to scroll a page and a half to see all the new posts.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 60 Minute Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Plus a 60 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rootz Laser Hair Removal - $39 for 3 Laser Hair Removal Treatments of Your Choice in Specified Areas (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Turning Heads Hair & Skin Studio - $29 For A Brazilian Wax (Save 58% Off) 
- Giuseppe's Italian Market: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Modasuite: $39 for a $100 Credit Towards Custom Menswear (Save 61% Off) 
- Century Bowling: $25 for One Hour of Bowling and Shoe Rentals for Up to Six People (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Starbucks - FREE Coffee or Tea to support Earth Day (April 22 Only) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $35 for a One-Hour Massage (Save 53% Off) 
- More Than Yoga: $35 for 5 Holistic Yoga Classes + Energy Aura Picture (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts - Giving away 10,000 pair of FREE Eyeglasses (April 25) 
- Coach Factory: Save an Additional 30% Off Printable Coupon (Until Apr 25) 
- Michaels: 30% Off Entire Purchase and 50% Off One Regular Item Printable Coupon (April 21-23) 

The Pink Lime Salon & Spa is a great deal and will be a very hot seller.

Here's a reminder that Starbucks will be giving away a Free Coffee or Tea tomorrow for Earth Day if you bring your own travel cup.

Thanks for the heads up on the Clearly Contacts giveaway dj_rice! I added the deal to my blog.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Black Gts_ 
> *It's Friday for the free coffee, Tik Tok you owe me $2 lol*



Well, to be fair, I did say the 22nd... I'll owe you $1 since I was only half wrong  :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by Xtrema_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks max, trying them out and got a pair for $67.
> 
> Pretty hard to check the styles online tho.*



 It's good if you know the style you like. For me I only wear rectangular metal frames with nose pads so I just try to find something very close to my 53/19 fit. 

For around $100, I don't even care if my glasses go to trash lol just buy a new pair haha

----------


## Little Dragon

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I'll see if there's anything that I can do.
> 
> If you're already getting the daily email with links to each new post, I'm curious as to why you think I need it on the blog as well?
> 
> Each page has 8 posts on it and I typically post around a dozen new posts a day so you'll only have to scroll a page and a half to see all the new posts.*



I think it's because sometimes the emails come late, so people go to the site instead.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 60 Minute Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Plus a 60 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean to Please - $39 for a Professional Cleaning Service Performed by 2 Maids for 2 Hours (1 Hour Each) (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Desert Pita & Grill - $7 For $15 Worth Of Food & Drinks! Valid At All 3 Calgary Locations (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Reveal Rejuvenation Inc. - $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Method Integrative Massage - $30 for 45-minute Ashiatsu Barefoot Massage (Save 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rampage Paintball - $20 for a Paintball Package for Two (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for 2 Twenty-Minute Aqua Massages (Save 68% Off) 
- WowCanvas: $65 for a 16x20 Gallery Wrapped Canvas Including Image Retouching and Shipping (Save $135 or 68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Starbucks - FREE Coffee or Tea to support Earth Day (Today! April 22 Only) 
- Bench: Take an Extra 30% Off Already Reduced Merchandise and Free Shipping (Until Apr 25) 
- Forever 21: 21% Off Birthday Celebration ( Until Apr 24) 
- Armani Exchange: Take $50 Off Every $150 Purchase (Until Apr 25) 

There's a lot of great deals today. The Pink Lime Salon & Spa deal is a really hot seller and sold 2.200+ vouchers yesterday alone! This would make a great Mothers Day gift. 

To support Earth Day (Friday, April 22), bring in your re-usable travel cup to a participating Starbucks location and they'll fill it up with coffee or tea for FREE!

----------


## dj_rice

Update to the ClearlyContacts giveaway on Apr 25. 

The coupon code is now changed to CAFREE

----------


## maxwinedog

Just got a headsup from a friend, Stoners Invisible glass is $3 half price @ cdn tire. Very good price for an amazing product. Nothing beats it for cleaning car windows.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> *Update to the ClearlyContacts giveaway on Apr 25. 
> 
> The coupon code is now changed to CAFREE*



Does it start at midnight or at a certain time of day?

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> * 
> 
> Does it start at midnight or at a certain time of day?*



9AM Pacific Daylight Time


So 10am Alberta time, get ready cause these go fast. What I would suggest is, pick out the frames, lenses and everything and leave your selection in the cart, and when 10am hits, process the order.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 60 Minute Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Plus a 60 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Clean to Please - $39 for a Professional Cleaning Service Performed by 2 Maids for 2 Hours (1 Hour Each) (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Desert Pita & Grill - $7 For $15 Worth Of Food & Drinks! Valid At All 3 Calgary Locations (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Reveal Rejuvenation Inc. - $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Method Integrative Massage - $30 for 45-minute Ashiatsu Barefoot Massage (Save 78% Off) 
- Titans Twisted Tavern: $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare and Pours (Save 50% Off) 
- Sears: 3-Piece Makeup Bag Set Gift With Purchase of $75 or More (Until Apr 29) 
- Old Navy: Spend $75 or More and Receive 20% Off (Until Apr 27) 
- Mexx: 30% Off Customer Appreciation Days (Until Apr 25)

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by dj_rice_ 
> * 
> 
> 9AM Pacific Daylight Time
> 
> 
> So 10am Alberta time, get ready cause these go fast. What I would suggest is, pick out the frames, lenses and everything and leave your selection in the cart, and when 10am hits, process the order.*



Edit just read so frames under $68. Just pay the difference if you want thinner lenses?

I already bought 3 pairs from this year lol but I want to take advantage of the free deal  :ROFL!: 




> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Saturday, April 23 Deals:
> 
> - HOT DEAL REMINDER: Clean to Please - $39 for a Professional Cleaning Service Performed by 2 Maids for 2 Hours (1 Hour Each) (Save 68% Off)*



Just a warning with the Clean to Please deal. They never showed up for their appointment and never bothered to call back to reschedule! So I refunded my purchases.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> Edit just read so frames under $68. Just pay the difference if you want thinner lenses?
> 
> I already bought 3 pairs from this year lol but I want to take advantage of the free deal 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning with the Clean to Please deal. They never showed up for their appointment and never bothered to call back to reschedule! So I refunded my purchases.*




Yes, if you want thinner lenses then just pay the difference. Still a good deal though.

----------


## taemo

^so just to be clear about clearlycontacts,
is it glasses $68 AND under or ONLY under $68?

----------


## t-im

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *^so just to be clear about clearlycontacts,
> is it glasses $68 AND under or ONLY under $68?*



I don't think it's just $68 and under, but rather: "Certain frames are not eligible for the promotion. If you see a "Coupons not applicable" message on a pair of frames, then it is excluded from the promotion."

----------


## benz_890

Haha I had my glasses in the cart ready to go, went to check out @ 10 am and it said 404 Page not found. Opened a new window and went to clearlycontacts.ca and it said




> Due to high traffic, we have placed you in a high priority queue. Give us a moment and we will redirect you back to the site!

----------


## drtoohotty1

ya it did that to me the last time i got free glasses this time i just started a new order a minute ago and it went through with no problem

----------


## aget

Anyone else getting "Coupon not found"?

The code is FREEAPR25 right?

----------


## taemo

^it's CAFREE iirc
damn.. someone had to use my laptop with page on site and ready to checkout, so jumped into another computer only to be greeted by

Due to high traffic, we have placed you in a high priority queue. Give us a moment and we will redirect you back to the site! 



 :Bang Head:

----------


## drtoohotty1

CAFREE they changed it

----------


## benz_890

> _Originally posted by taemo_ 
> *^it's CAFREE iirc
> damn.. someone had to use my laptop with page on site and ready to checkout, so jumped into another computer only to be greeted by
> 
> Due to high traffic, we have placed you in a high priority queue. Give us a moment and we will redirect you back to the site! 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got stuck there for 20 min and just gave up

----------


## aget

Ahhh. Thanks! :thumbs up:

----------


## dj_rice

Free glasses apply to any glasses eligible with the coupon, usually its the $68 and under ones but will say if not eligible. And yes updated to 


CAFREE as I stated in my previous post. 

Good luck guys  :Smilie:  I've ordered 2 pairs in the past from these deals and this year I'm gonna let someone else have a turn

----------


## taemo

Randomly tried purchasing at around 10:30 and it worked.
Getting the astroboy orange for 12$
 :ROFL!:

----------


## max_boost

It was cheaper with their 57% Easter sale lol 

I have a -2.25 prescription and wanted transitions. With the 57% off it was $105, with the free frames it actually costs more at $130 lol 

But still a good deal for you guys to jump on in.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 25 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Winnsprints-Fitness - $20 for a 25 Class Pass for Fitness Bootcamp (Save $355 or 95% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp - $10 for 10 Drop In Boot Camp Classes (Save $140 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Desert Pita & Grill - $7 For $15 Worth Of Food & Drinks! Valid At All 3 Calgary Locations (Save 53% Off) 
- Second Cup: $5 for $10 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Method Integrative Massage - $30 for 45-minute Ashiatsu Barefoot Massage (Save 78% Off) 
- The Body Shop: $20 for $40 ($45 if Redeemed by May 30) Worth of Skincare, Bath, and Beauty Products (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $19 for Two 20-Minute AquaMassage Sessions (Save 69% Off) 
- Michaels: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase (Apr 25-29) 
- Arby's: Buy One Regular Roast Beef Sandwich and Get the Second Free (Until June 5) 
- The Home Depot: $7 Off Paint Cans or $25 Off Any Pail (Until Apr 27) 

Today's Winnsprints-Fitness deal is one of the best fitness/ bootcamp related deals that I've ever seen. Some of the previous better fitness deals would get you 20 classes for $20 (a loonie per class). Today's deal will get you 25 classes for only $20 (eighty cents per class)!

The Body Shop deal is a very hot seller! They've already sold over 1,500+ vouchers as of noon.

----------


## lint

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *It was cheaper with their 57% Easter sale lol 
> 
> I have a -2.25 prescription and wanted transitions. With the 57% off it was $105, with the free frames it actually costs more at $130 lol 
> 
> But still a good deal for you guys to jump on in.*



FYI, there are some easter eggs on the site too. I was browsing frames, and on the second image, there was an easter egg with a code that said this pair of frames is free.

----------


## Xtrema

I gave up. All the ones I want are either out of stock or coupon doesn't apply.

----------


## dj_rice

ClearlyContacts code CAFREE is still working as of 10:01PM right now.


And sorry for cluttering your thread GDCivic, it will return back to normal  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Regency Suites Hotel - $59 for a One Night Getaway for 2 People (Save $140 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: J.R. Contracting - $59 for Aeration & Fertilization Valid for a Lawn up to 5,000 Square Feet + a Power Rake or a Lawn Cutting (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Serenité Spa - $33 For A 30 Minute Purifying Back Massage & 30 Minute Relaxing Scalp Massage. Located At 5 Calgary Downtown Suites Hotel! (Save $117 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 2110 Fitness - $20 for Ten Drop-In Fitness Classes (Save 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Turn Fitness - $30 for 1 Month of Unlimited Fitness Classes and Consultation (Save $245 or 89% Off) 
- Fairmont Hot Springs Resort: One-Night Stay in a Superior Room, Golf, and Cart Rental. Two Options Available. (Save $148 or 50% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness: Curious About Acupuncture? Try it for Just $35 with Calgary's Best Traditional Chinese Doctor (Save 53% Off) 
- Joe Fresh: Buy a Pack of Kid Girl Socks and Get a Second Pack Free Printable Coupon (May 20) 
- Payless Shoesource: Buy One and Get One 50% Off (Until May 16) 
- Rona: Receive 10% Off on Cedar Lumber, Decking, Fencing Posts and Decking Accessories (Until Apr 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Adam & Eve Hair Design - $45 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage and Conditioning Treatment, Plus 10 Foil Highlights (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Bean Stop - $5 for $10 Worth of Delicious Menu Items including Calgary's Best Chai Latte! + 20% off regular priced bulk coffee, whole leaf teas and more (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Serenité Spa - $33 For A 30 Minute Purifying Back Massage & 30 Minute Relaxing Scalp Massage. Located At 5 Calgary Downtown Suites Hotel! (Save $117 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nutri-Lawn - $24 for a Spring Lawn Fertilization Treatment (Save 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CM PhotoArt - $59 for a 1-Hour Photo Shoot with Hi-Def Slide Show and Mounted Image (Save $571 or 91% Off) 
- Edward's Garden Center: $20 for $40 Worth of Plants and Garden Accessories (Save 50% Off) 
- The Holiday Experts: $49.99 for a $300 Travel Voucher (Save 83% Off) 
- YYC Deals: May Long Weekend All Inclusive Package - Royal Decameron, Mexico - $677/person after tax 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 27) 
- Robeez: 20% Off on Purchases of $50 or More Online (Until May 11) 
- La Vie en Rose: Get 35% Off Regular Priced Items (Apr 28-May 1)

----------


## Infusion

How's the sushi at this place, usually only eat at Kinjo and sushi boat around crowfoot, any suggestions?

Here is the link for it on dealfind

SUMO SUSHI

----------


## LUDELVR

Does this place do all you can eat?

----------


## schocker

Is this good for a guilao?
It is across the street from work so it would be handy.
Urban spoon is at 62%

----------


## SilverGS

Note that there is an expiry date of one year on the voucher

Expires on 29-Apr-2012.

----------


## taemo

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> *Does this place do all you can eat?*



the one is Eau Claire is AYCE but according to site its Dine-in only  :thumbsdown:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 28 Deals:

- BullFrogBuys.com Daily Deals to launch in Calgary on May 16! Register now to win an iPad 2! 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge - $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Jr's Billiard - $40 to Spend on Food, Drink, and Billiards (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Studio School of Dance - $20 for 5 Classes to Your Choice of Salsa, Hip Hop, Belly Dance and Much More (Save 73% Off) 
- The Naked Leaf: $9 For $18 Worth Of Assorted Teas (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advanced Hypnotic Solutions - $39 for a 90 Minute Hypnotherapy Session (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $99 for a Full-Day Outdoor Beginners' Rock-Climbing Course (Save $110 or 53% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: MMA University - $19 for 30 Mixed Martial Arts, Yoga or Fitness Classes + Fitness Consultation and Body Fat Assessment (Save $664 or 97% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Save 40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Apr 28-30) 
- GoodLife Fitness: FREE Teen Fitness Program This Summer (July-August) 
- Coach Factory: Save an Additional 30% Off Printable Coupon (Until May 1) 
- Northern Reflections: 40% Off One Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon (Until May 8) 

BullFrogBuys.com is a new group-buying website that will launch in Calgary on May 16. They are based out of Calgary and will be donating 5% of all proceeds to support hungry children around the world. If you visit their website and register your email, you'll be automatically entered in a draw to win an iPad 2.

The Sumo Lounge deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 850+ vouchers as of noon. I've eaten there a couple times and recommend the place. It's located in Eau Claire market so there's lots of cheap or free parking in the evenings.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by LUDELVR_ 
> *Does this place do all you can eat?*



Voucher plus all you can eat  :Shock:  This place won't be the same after you make your way through it. haha :thumbs up:

----------


## LUDELVR

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> * 
> 
> Voucher plus all you can eat  This place won't be the same after you make your way through it. haha*



haha, things have changed brotha! I wish I could eat even half as much as I did back in the day! Unfortunately, I can't; however, I'm a victim to variety and love just ordering random stuff.

Don't worry, when I come back to your restaurant, I won't break your bank!  :Devil:   :ROFL!: 

I remember they had the Gaucho's Brazillain all you can eat vouchers and wow was I disappointed...not in the food, but in the fact that I couldn't eat nearly as much as I'd wanted to!  :Bang Head:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Best Cleaning Maids - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning of your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $39 for Designer Glasses (Eye) or Sunglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Omni Jewelcrafters - $29 For A Mother's Key Pendant. Tax & Shipping Included (Save $170 or 85% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa - $150 for 20 Units of Botox, Dermatological Evaluation, and $100 to Spend on Juvederm (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AzurroTerra Laser & Hair Salon - $43 for a 90-Minute Non-Surgical Facelift Facial (Save $102 or 70% Off) 
- Chakula: $25 for $50 Worth of Gourmet Prepared Meals for Delivery (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauti by Sarah - $20 for a Personalized Makeup Instruction session (Save 82% Off) 
- Cellcom Wireless: $15 for $40 Towards Rogers Phones and Accessories - Choose from Six Locations (Save 63% Off) 
- Silverwing Golf Course: FREE Round of Golf Promotion (May 2-6) 
- Please Mum: 50% Off the Entire Store Sale (Apr 29-30) 
- Old Navy: Buy One, Get One 50% Off Sale (Until May 1) 
- Gap: 25% Off Regular Priced Merchandise (Until Apr 30) 

The Best Cleaning Maids $59 for 4 Hours deal is going to be a hot seller this weekend.

If you're a golfer, make sure you check out Silverwing Golf's FREE golf promo next week. You can also get another free round of golf on your birthday if you sign up to their eClub. I know Silverwing isn't the best golf course, but getting a round of free golf is pretty awesome.

----------


## max_boost

I'm so tempted with that cleaning deal but lol can they keep up with demand??! Unless they just hired a crew of foreign workers I don't know how it's going to work lol

----------


## benyl

We bought 5 of the last cleaning deal. They came in March and now the next appointment is in June...

----------


## Jeremiah

I bought from Calgary Cleaning - had an appointment April 28th, they didn't show. I called and left a message, no call back, my fiance called and left a message no call back.

Don't know wtf is going on here... may have to buy from another company..

----------


## max_boost

LOL

Which is why I'd rather just pay full price and get it over with. Time=Money.

Extraslow suggested Cozy Maids and they are very reasonable at $23.50. 

If anyone else has any other suggestions, please post them.

----------


## bigbadboss101

A guy at work phoned Best Cleaning Maid and said they have enough staff to do 40 houses a day. Not sure how true that is.

I got the same vouchers that you did Max but I haven't phoned for appointment as the house is still clean.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Best Cleaning Maids - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning of your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $39 for Designer Glasses (Eye) or Sunglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Omni Jewelcrafters - $29 For A Mother's Key Pendant. Tax & Shipping Included (Save $170 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa - $150 for 20 Units of Botox, Dermatological Evaluation, and $100 to Spend on Juvederm (Save 50% Off) 
- papa chocolat: $19 for $40 Worth of Chocolates (Save 52% Off) 
- Nu Bare Laser & Skincare: $39 for a Glycolic Peel (Save 54% Off) 
- JUST JUNK.com: $49 for $100 Worth of Junk Removal (Save 51% Off) 
- M&M Meat Shops: Scratch & Save Event. Save up to 100% Off (Today Only April 30) 
- REMINDER: Banana Republic: Save 40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Apr 28-30) 
- Babies R Us: The Great Trade-In Event. Save 20% Off Car Seat, Stroller, Travel System or Crib (Until May 15) 
- Mappins: Take an Extra 10% Off Storewide Savings Event (Until May 1) 

Banana Republic's 40% Off Your Entire Purchase sale ends today so make sure you check it if you wear their clothes. This is one of best sales that I've seen from them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 1 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: The Best Cleaning Maids - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning of your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $39 for Designer Glasses (Eye) or Sunglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Omni Jewelcrafters - $29 For A Mother's Key Pendant. Tax & Shipping Included (Save $170 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa - $150 for 20 Units of Botox, Dermatological Evaluation, and $100 to Spend on Juvederm (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: papa chocolat - $19 for $40 Worth of Chocolates (Save 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AzurroTerra Laser & Hair Salon - $43 for a 90-Minute Non-Surgical Facelift Facial (Save $102 or 70% Off) 
- The Yardhouse: $15 for $30 Worth of Eclectic Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- D'Angelo Studio Photography: $110 for a Photo Shoot (Save $199 or 64% Off) 
- Sears: Get a Mother's Day Beauty Box for $60 With Lancome Purchase (Until May 13) 
- Suzy Shier: 50% Off on Pants, Boots, Sweaters and Outerwear (Until May 2) 
- Hush Puppies: 20% Off Entire Online Purchase (Until May 8) 

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday, but they are 3-day sales that end tonight.

The Best Cleaning Maids $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning deal is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they've already sold over 1,000 vouchers. The deal ends tonight so don't miss out.

----------


## variance

heres another good site that keeps track of daily deals, they just send me a single email with a complete list of every deal in the city every morning. no need to check any other boards.

http://www.dealradar.com/calgary

they have an app for the iphone too

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by variance_ 
> *heres another good site that keeps track of daily deals, they just send me a single email with a complete list of every deal in the city every morning. no need to check any other boards.
> 
> http://www.dealradar.com/calgary
> 
> they have an app for the iphone too*



What's up with posting another site in a thread brought to you and maintained by GDCivicSi's site?

----------


## variance

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> * 
> 
> What's up with posting another site in a thread brought to you and maintained by GDCivicSi's site?*



What's wrong with it? It's a site that shows Calgary deals and discounts per the thread title. Since when are we not allowed to talk about other options?

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by variance_ 
> * 
> 
> What's wrong with it? It's a site that shows Calgary deals and discounts per the thread title. Since when are we not allowed to talk about other options?*



Yeah I know but as per the first post, this thread is also supporting the OP's blog. Technically you're probably right, but it may not be the coolest move. No big deal, just sayin.

----------


## natejj

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> * 
> 
> Yeah I know but as per the first post, this thread is also supporting the OP's blog. Technically you're probably right, but it may not be the coolest move. No big deal, just sayin.*



Unless OP (GDCivicsi) is a paid sponsor, I don't see how he deserves a monopoly on Calgary's coupons/deals. That site mentioned has exactly what I want, and in fact, mentioned earlier that GDCivicsi should have....

----------


## sabad66

Waiting patiently for a good teeth whitening one to come up...

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> *Waiting patiently for a good teeth whitening one to come up...*



You shouldn't have to wait too long. There's usually at least 1 good teeth whitening deal a week.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Golf Canada Centre - $18 for 9 Holes of Golf for 2 People (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Canvas Palette - $59 for a 16x20 Print of Your Digital Photo, Includes Professional Retouching and Shipping (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Wax Shop - $59 For A Complete Interior & Exterior Car/Van/SUV Detailing Package Including Hot Shampoo Of Interior & Over 2 Hours Of Labour (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Fitness Table Calgary - $25 for Three Fitness Table Classes (Save 71% Off) 
- Alpine Rafting: $54 for a 24 KM White Water Rafting Adventure (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Life Photo Studios - Photo Session and Portrait. Three Options Available. (Save 70% Off) 
- Wicked Chili: $10 for $20 Worth of Amazing Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Be'ato Coffee Company: $14 for $30 Towards Premium Loose Leaf Teas (Save 53% Off) 
- The Children's Place: Save 25% Off Swimwear and Swim Accessories 
- Victoria's Secret Calgary Chinook Centre Grand Opening (May 5) 
- The Bay: Free Elizabeth Arden Gift With $38 or More Purchase of Elizabeth Arden Product (Until May 15) 
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Get 20% Off the Entire Store 1-Night Only Sale (May 5) 

The Wax Shop $59 Auto Detailing Package is probably the best deal today. The deal is featured on Dealathons (one of the newer sites) so they likely won't sell that many vouchers which means you should have no problems booking an appointment.

Victoria's Secret is finally coming to Calgary and the grand opening is this Thursday, May 5 at Chinook Centre. Supermodels Candice Swanepoel and Doutzen Kroes will be at the store to sign autographs from 6-8PM  :Love:

----------


## 7thgenvic

Has anyone used the wax shop before??? Sounds like a cheap good deal to have my interior done after winter  :Smilie:

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by 7thgenvic_ 
> *Has anyone used the wax shop before??? Sounds like a cheap good deal to have my interior done after winter *



I'm going to gamble and buy one.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Chester_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm going to gamble and buy one.*



I bought one as well to try them out.

----------


## Disoblige

I was skeptical but I will buy one because it's such a good deal on the services offered.

I just called them and booked an appointment for 9 AM tomorrow.  :ROFL!:  

I will let you guys know how they did, especially on exterior buffing/minor scratch removals that any competent detailer would not miss

----------


## npham

I bought one too. Black car + dog makes this deal a no brainer.

----------


## spiceboy

I bought two and definitely taking a risk here.
Talked to the lady on the phone and she said they are new in business (< 2 months).
I'm going in Thurs and Fri this week. Anyone who's going before that please post your experience afterwards. Thanks.

----------


## jsn

Bought one. We'll see how it goes.

----------


## stevieo

bought one too, lets see how it goes
edit: ended up buying 2 more, one for my dad and one for my sister haha.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 3 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Phoenix Photography - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, Plus Professionally Edited High Resolution Images and Prints (Save $450 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: The Wax Shop - $59 for a Complete Interior & Exterior Car/Van/SUV Detailing Package Including Hot Shampoo Of Interior & Over 2 Hours Of Labour (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Your Health Span - $29 for $60 Worth of Spa & Salon Services & Products (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Olympic Billiards - $20 for $45 Worth of Billiards and Drinks (Save 56% Off) 
- The Corner Salon - $32 for a Haircut, Shampoo, Styling, and Deep-Conditioning Treatment (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Totally Ortho - $79 for a Teeth Whitening Kit or $500 Towards Orthodontics Services (Save $421 or 84% Off) 
- Joey's Seafood Restaurant: $10 for $20 Worth of Seafood, Ribs, Drinks, and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Golf Town: Save up to 70% Off Clearance Event Online Only (May 3-9) 
- PaMScrapbooking: Create Memories with $10 Worth of Scrapbooking materials for $5 (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TargetVacations.ca - $10 for $100 Towards Sunquest Vacation Packages, Air and Hotel Packages, Cruises and Groups (Save 90% Off) 
- The Body Shop: Buy A $5 Gift Container and Get 30% Off Your Online Purchase 
- Best Buy: Reward Zone Bonus Days. Earn Up To 10,000 Bonus Points ($125 Value) (May 3-5) 
- Le Chateau: Get $25 Off On Purchase of $100 or More Printable Coupon (Until May 8) 

Yesterday's The Wax Shop deal was originally scheduled to be a 1-day sale. Due to the high demand, Dealathons has extended this hot deal by an extra day. I purchased a voucher yesterday and decided to buy 2 more this morning.

If you're a golfer, make sure you check out Golf Town's online clearance event. There's a lot of great deals.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *I was skeptical but I will buy one because it's such a good deal on the services offered.
> 
> I just called them and booked an appointment for 9 AM tomorrow.  
> 
> I will let you guys know how they did, especially on exterior buffing/minor scratch removals that any competent detailer would not miss*



Let us know your thoughts on the workmanship as I might pick that one up today.

----------


## stevieo

im going in on wednesday next week. hope everything is great! haha i bought 6 total, 1 for myself and 5 for gifts for my family.

----------


## Disoblige

Hello Beyond members,

please look at my review. I just got back from them from my 9 AM appointment.

http://forums.beyond.ca/st/332494/th...lathon-coupon/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Philemona Landscaping - $29 for a Spring Care Package for Your Lawn, Including Aeration, Mowing and More (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- Avenue Magazine: $12 for an Avenue Magazine Inner Circle Membership Subscription (12 Issues) + The Premier Issue of 2011 Calgary Shopping Guide & Dining Guide (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga MCC - $34 For A ¼ Inch Top Quality Yoga Mat (4 Colors), A 6 Foot Yoga Strap & 3 Drop In Classes (Save $82 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prenup PrettyZ - $59 for a One-Hour Engagement Photography Session with One Hi-Resolution Print File (Save 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Treadline Tires And Wheels - $39 for a Seasonal Tire Change (Save 67% Off) 
- Wine Access Magazine: $20 for a $40 One-Year Subscription to "Wine Access" Magazine (Save 50% Off) 
- WinTrillions: $18.50 for One Months Play in The Worlds Richest State Lotteries; includes Powerball (USA), Mega Millions (USA), EuroMillions and Many More (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 4) 
- Starbucks: Half Price Frappuccino during Frappuccino Happy Hour (May 6-15 from 3-5pm) 
- New York Fries: Buy One, Get One Free Poutine Facbook "Like" Coupon (Until May 8th) 
- Sport Chek: Gifts for Mother's Day. Save Up To 50% Off On Regular Priced Items 

The Philemona Landscaping  deal is going to be a very hot seller. They've already sold over 275+ vouchers as of 8:45am!

If you're a fan of Starbucks Frappuccino blended beverages, you can get 50% off from May 6-15 between 3-5pm.

----------


## bigbadboss101

I got one of the lawn deal. Hopefully it's not a one or two man shop. Don't want to wait a month in line and need to get it done ASAP.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by bigbadboss101_ 
> *I got one of the lawn deal. Hopefully it's not a one or two man shop. Don't want to wait a month in line and need to get it done ASAP.*



Then you better call ASAP.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Then you better call ASAP.*



I agree. If you're looking to get it done asap. I suggest you call then NOW to book an appointment.

----------


## Marsh

just bought the lawn deal and called for an appointment. The guy's voice message inbox is full. Seeems like its a mom and pop shop, might be ages before you can get an appointment

----------


## max_boost

That's the thing with these mom and pop shops, they can't handle it! 

So what if you are saving a lot of money on the deal? You want to get it done ASAP, not 3-4 months from now. LOL

Hire extra staff, hire a girl just to answer phones and get on with it. 

/rant

THe food deals are still best. WEnt to Teatro a couple nights ago, so good.

----------


## SilverGS

Anyone use Treadline before? Can they be trusted with nice 18" rims?

----------


## adam c

Is that WinTrillions even legal to play in Canada?

----------


## bigbadboss101

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> I agree. If you're looking to get it done asap. I suggest you call then NOW to book an appointment.*



I phoned this morning at 8:30 or so. Left a voice message and also sent an email and a text. Will see how it goes.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> *Is that WinTrillions even legal to play in Canada?*



I wondered the same thing when I first saw the deal.

The deal specifically mentions "All lotteries featured on Wintrilions.com are open to Canadian citizens" so I assume it's good.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Diamond Optical - $49 for $200 Worth of Prescription Eyeglasses or Sunglasses (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- Latino Tattoo Removal: $89 for Your Choice of a 1 Hour Fat Blasting Session or a 4" by 4" Tattoo Removal (Save $160 or 64% Off) 
- Caribbean Choice Restaurant: $10 For $20 Worth Of Delicious Caribbean Fare & Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aquabatics Calgary - $59 for a 5 Hour Kayaking Introductory Course (Save $80 or 58% Off) 
- Sue's Book Nook - $15 for $30 to Spend on Books (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Integrity Martial Arts - $20 for 20 Cardio Kickboxing Classes (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Vogue Organics: $25 for $50 Worth of All-Natural Products (Save 50% Off) 
- Taste of India Restaurant: $15 for $30 Worth of Traditional Indian Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Method  Integrative Massage - $39 For a 60-Minute Massage (Bamboo, Jade Stone or Ashiatsu) (Save $116 or 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Victoria's Secret Calgary Chinook Centre Grand Opening (TODAY May 5) 
- YYC Deals: Flight from Calgary to Glasgow, Scotland over May Long Weekend - $618 roundtrip after tax 
- M&M Meat Shops: Calgary Charity BBQ Kickoff Event at Olympic Plaza (Today May 5 from 11am-2pm) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off a Single Item In-Store Facebook "Like" Coupon (Until May 13) 
- The Bay: Get $25 Off Purchase of $75 or More on Infant and Kids' Apparel Printable Coupon (May 6-12) 
- Gap: Save 25% Off Your Online Purchase (Until May 6) and 20%, 30% or 40% Off Your In-Store Purchase (Until May 8)

Lots of good deals today.

If you work downtown, you should head over to Olympic Plaza. M&M Meat Shops is holding a Charity BBQ Kickoff Event from 11am-2pm. You can get a hamburger and drink with a minimum donation of $2.50. All proceeds will be donated to the Crohns and Colitis Foundation of Canada.

Also, in case you forgot, Victoria's Secrets grand opening i today. Supermodels Candice Swanepoel and Doutzen Kroes will be taking pictures and siging autographs at the store from 6-8PM.

----------


## phreezee

Mucho Burrito has $5 buritos for Cinco de Mayo.

Link: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=195484093830174

----------


## Merritt

Victoria's Secret just opened in Calgary for the first time today at Chinook Mall. I think they're giving out promos on that day.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Riverview Bed & Breakfast - $59 for a Romantic One Night Stay Outside Beautiful Okotoks Alberta & $25 Towards A Relaxing Massage (Save $86 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cetus Automotive Repair Centres - $29 for an Oil Change, Including Lube and Filter, Tire Rotation and a 30 Point Safety Inspection (Save $104 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $65 for Three 30 Min Teeth Whitening Sessions, Three 30 Min Oxygen Bar Sessions, Three 30 Min Ionic Detox Foot Bath Sessions, Ten 5 Min T-Zone Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $647 or 91% Off) 
- El Sombrero Mexican Restaurant - $16 for $35 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 54% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Shiva Medi-Spa - $275 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $3225 or 92% Off) 
- Miracles Salon and Spa: $50 for a $105 Mani-Pedi or $25 for Shampoo, Haircut, and Style (Save 55% Off) 
- Hala's Hyatt Salon: Look gorgeous for $45 with a Full haircut/style makeover (Save 64% Off) 
- Rona: Receive $10, $25, $50 or $100 Gift Card With Your Purchase (May 7-8) 
- Mac's: Bottle of Coke for only 5 cents! (May 7) 
- Aeropostale: Get $10 Off On Purchase of $50 or More Printable Coupon (Until May 8) 
- Ricki's: Receive 40% Off On One Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon (May 6-7) 
- Free Comic Book Day! (May 7) 

I really like the Riverview Bed and Breakfast today. My wife and I have always wanted to try a B&B. $59 is a sweet deal and the place looks very nice. I bought 2 vouchers and can't wait to check it out.

You can get a 414mL bottle of Coke for only 5 cents tomorrow! Just download the coupon off of my blog and bring it to any Mac' store.

----------


## bigbadboss101

I know it's been only two days but no call from the guy from that lawn deal. I might cancel if I dont hear back in the next few days. Grass is getting greener and I already did one application of Turf Builder.

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Friday, May 6 Deals:
> - HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $65 for Three 30 Min Teeth Whitening Sessions, Three 30 Min Oxygen Bar Sessions, Three 30 Min Ionic Detox Foot Bath Sessions, Ten 5 Min T-Zone Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $647 or 91% Off) 
> *



Anyone ever try this place out? Seems like a really good deal. Hopefully its not an all female kinda spa..

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by sabad66_ 
> * 
> Anyone ever try this place out? Seems like a really good deal. Hopefully its not an all female kinda spa..*



No, but the first part of the sentence really got my hopes up for a minute there.




> HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $65 for Three 30 Min...

----------


## sabad66

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> No, but the first part of the sentence really got my hopes up for a minute there.
> 
> *



LOL ya that would make for a really good deal.

Anyways just got off the phone with them. The first two of the 3 teeth whitening sessions are done back to back, and you can do the oxygen bar/foot detox at the same time after. Don't really care for the vibration thing, but he mentioned that you don't sweat much and you should be fine in whatever clothes you happen to be wearing.

Booked something for next Thursday afternoon... will post up how it went. Their website has some before/after pics which are supposedly real customers if anyone wants to take a look. http://oralspa.webs.com/apps/photos/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Cetus Automotive Repair Centres - $29 for an Oil Change, Including Lube and Filter, Tire Rotation and a 30 Point Safety Inspection (Save $104 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Riverview Bed & Breakfast - $59 for a Romantic One Night Stay Outside Beautiful Okotoks Alberta & $25 Towards A Relaxing Massage (Save $86 or 59% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Oral Spa - $65 for Three 30 Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions, Three 30 Minute Oxygen Bar Sessions, Three 30 Minute Ionic Detox Foot Bath Sessions, Ten 5 Minute T-Zone Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $647 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: El Sombrero Mexican Restaurant - $16 for $35 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 54% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Shiva Medi-Spa - $275 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $3,225 or 92% Off) 
- espy: $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and a Custom Jean Fitting (Save 61% Off) 
- Chef Robyn Day: $135 for an Exclusively Prepared Dinner for Two (Save 53% Off) 
- Chapters: Get 25% Off One Single Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon (Until May 8) 
- M&M Meat Shops: $7.99 for a $13.99 Box of Louisiana Style Chicken Wings (May 7 Only) 
- Cleo: Get 40% Off on One Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon (May 7 Only) 
- REMINDER: Mac's - Get a 414mL Bottle of Coke for only 5 cents! TODAY ONLY (May 7)

----------


## bigbadboss101

The Rona deal for Sat and Sun, you can go to Home Depot and they will match and take the $$ off your purchase instead. I got $100 off a Toro mower.  :thumbs up:

----------


## canadian_hustla

I just came back from Ikea where they had OLEBY lamps for $0.99. Regular price is $16.99. They are on a pallet in the middle of the self service warehouse.

I bought 4.

----------


## nagooro

Has anyone ever been to that espy store?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 8 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Cetus Automotive Repair Centres - $29 for an Oil Change, Including Lube and Filter, Tire Rotation and a 30 Point Safety Inspection (Save $104 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Riverview Bed & Breakfast - $59 for a Romantic One Night Stay Outside Beautiful Okotoks Alberta & $25 Towards A Relaxing Massage (Save $86 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oral Spa - $65 for Three 30 Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions, Three 30 Minute Oxygen Bar Sessions, Three 30 Minute Ionic Detox Foot Bath Sessions, Ten 5 Minute T-Zone Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $647 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aquabatics Calgary - $59 for a 5 Hour Kayaking Introductory Course (Save $80 or 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: El Sombrero Mexican Restaurant - $16 for $35 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shiva Medi-Spa - $275 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $3,225 or 92% Off) 
- McGavin's Bread Basket: $7 for $15 Worth of Baked Goods. Choose From Six Locations (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Divine Hair Designs - $25 for a - Shampoo, conditioning, scalp massage, ladies cut and style and designs (Save 78% Off) 
- Michaels: Get 40% Off On One Regular Price Item (Until May 10) 
- Aldo: Get 10% Off Your Purchase and Free Shipping Online (Until May 8) 
- Home Depot: Buy One, Get One Free Optimum Annual Plant Printable Coupon (May 11) 
- Happy Mother's Day! 

Happy Mother's Day!

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday, but they don't expire until tonight.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 9 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Fitness Plus Calgary - $25 for a 25 Class Pass for Yoga, Pilates, Spin and More (Save $250 or 91% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Miko Photography - $19 for $200 worth of Photography Products & Services (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gloss Salon & Spa - $25 for $50 Towards Any Waxing Services 
- Billingsgate Lighthouse Café: $10 for $20 Worth of King Crab, Oysters, Fresh Seafood, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- SwizzleSticks SalonSpa - $69 for a Wellness Spa Facial (Save 50% Off) 
- Complete Auto Centre: $22 for $45 Oil Change and $20 Off 1-Hour of Mechanical Labour (Save 51% Off) 
- Serenité Spa: $49 for a One-Hour Massage (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Spirit of Water Inc. - $47 for Two Prints of Your Choice (Save $153 or 76% Off) 
- Coffee & S'cream: $14 for Four Play Passes and $6 Worth of Food and Drink (Save 53% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75 or More and Receive 18,500 Shoppers Optimum Bonus Points (May 9-13) 
- Sears: Spend $69 or More on Euphoria Calvin Klein and Receive a Free Gift With Purchase (Until May 27) 
- The Bay: 15% Off Women's and Men's Apparel Online (Until May12) 
- REMINDER: Starbucks: Half Price Frappuccino during Frappuccino Happy Hour (May 6-15 from 3-5pm) 

The Fitness Plus Calgary $25 for a 25 Class Pass for Yoga, Pilates, Spin and More is a very hot deal today.

The Miko Photography deal is also worth looking into if you need some photography services in the future.

And don't forget that you can get 50% off a Starbucks Frappuccino from 3-5pm until this Sunday, May 15.

----------


## max_boost

Anyone been to Billingsgate Cafe? Seems like an interesting place to try.

----------


## dj_rice

> _Originally posted by max_boost_ 
> *Anyone been to Billingsgate Cafe? Seems like an interesting place to try.*




I was there last week in Edmonton using a DealFind voucher. For what it was worth it was meh. Run of the mill Fish and Chips. Better than Joey's Seafood but still pretty bad. The fish was fresh tasting but the batter was very oily and ratio of batter to fish inside was alot. Bland coleslaw. You do get your choice of what fish you want for fish and chips though so thats a plus.

Calamari appetizer wasn't too bad, squid was soft and not chewy, batter nice and thin and crispy but I've had better at Earls.

----------


## freshprince1

I check this thread once in a while for good deals, and usually find something that interests me. but I always lose interest when I have to submit and email address, then go to my email and activate...I lose interest and never make it past the first step.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Check out Pelican Pier for fish and chips, probably the best in the city, although obviously nothing compared to coastal locales.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Good For You - $49 for 3 Colon Cleansing Hydrotherapy Sessions (Save $281 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $19 for a 1 Hour Hot Stone Massage (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Funny Fest Comedy Festival - $14 for 2 Tickets to Any Show or $39 for a $100 Credit to Funny Fest Comedy Festival (Save up to 61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Billingsgate Lighthouse Café: $10 for $20 Worth of King Crab, Oysters, Fresh Seafood, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- PoleJunkies - $49 for Four-Session Introductory Pole-Dancing Course, or $15 for One Aerial Yoga Fitness Class (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness & Vibration - $27 for 5 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save 78% Off) 
- Cowboy Bus: $13 for a Hop-On-Hop-Off Sightseeing Bus Tour (Save 52% Off) 
- The A Cappella Fellas: $30 for an Evening of A Cappella Music (Save 57% Off) 
- Moores: Buy One, Get One Free on Everything In-Store 
- Gap: Men's and Women's Short Sale Starting at $25 (May 30) 
- Crocs: Save up to 60% Off Women's, Men's and Children's Styles 
- Crystal Light: 3 Free Sample Packs Facebook "Like" Promotion 

I really like the $19 for a 1 Hour Hot Stone Massage From Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics deal today. This is cheapest 1-hour massage deal that I have ever seen in the city. A typical fancy spa normally charges $125+ for a 1-hour hot stone massage.

There's another Facebook freebie today. You can visit Cystal Light's Facebook page and get 3 free samples packs of their singles low calories drink mix.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Style, Plus Highlights or Full Colour (Save $121 or 67% Off) 
- La Casita Mexicana - $9 for $20 Worth of Authentic Mexican Cuisine (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $19 for a 1 Hour Hot Stone Massage (Save 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Billingsgate Lighthouse Café: $10 for $20 Worth of King Crab, Oysters, Fresh Seafood, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Waves Coffee House: $10 for $20 to Spend on Coffee (Save 50% Off) 
- Ardivan Enterprises Ltd: $60 for $150 of Professional Residential Power Washing (Save 60% Off) 
- Italian Kitchen: $30 for $60 Worth of Italian Dinner Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two Admissions (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TechPro Computer Solutions - $19 for an On-site Computer Optimization (Save 78% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 11) 
- Glade: Buy One, Get One Free Printable Coupon (Until July 31) 
- Sport Chek: Buy Any Bike and Get 20% Off Cycling Apparel and Accessories 
- Bootlegger: Save an Additional 50% Off Clearance Priced Items 

The Pink Lime Salon & Spa deal is going to be a hot seller today. It would make a great gift for a wife or girlfriend.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glory of India - $29 for $60 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Roberto's Hair Studio - $10 for a "Blow Out", Includes Wash, Blow Dry, and Style of Your Choice (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Caffe Crema - $7 for a Grilled Panini Sandwich, Any Pastry, & Drink (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sirocco Golf Club - $59 for 3 Thirty Minute Private Golf Lessons from PGA Professional Sheldon Long (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- ChromaColour Creative Art Centre: $20 for $40 to Spend on Ceramic Painting (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: The Biggest Winner Calgary - $49 for an 8-week Entry into The Biggest Winner Calgary Boot Camp Competition (Save $600 or 92% Off) 
- Glacier Raft Company: $50 for an Ultimate Whitewater Rafting Adventure (Save 61% Off) 
- Business Exchange: $7 for Admission to the Business, Franchise and Investment Expo (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Better Body Bootcamp -$29 for 20 Boot Camp Classes, Fitness Assessment, Bio-Analogic Body Composition Test & Nutrition Plan (Save $386 or 93% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Flight from Calgary to Hawaii (Honolulu or Maui) just dropped to $436 roundtrip after tax 
- Future Shop: Take 10% Off on Major Appliance Purchase (Until May 26) 
- Old Navy: Receive 20% Off on Adult Styles Online During the Midseason Makeover Event (Until May 13) 
- The Children's Place: Save 40% Off Swimwear and Swim Accessories 

The Glory of India deal looks like it's going to be a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 250 vouchers as of 9am.

The Calgary to Hawaii flight deal for $436 is a great deal if you're looking to getaway.

----------


## npham

Anyone find some good hotel deals to match with the cheap flight to Hawaii?

----------


## D'z Nutz

Old Navy - 50% off one regular item from May 13-15.

http://www.oprah.com/oprahshow/Old-Navy-Coupon

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 13 Deals:

Calgary Deals Blog is hosted on Blogger.com and their entire network has been down for over 24 hours. You can still view and access the blog, but I can't log into the account to do anything. Because of this, I was not able to update the blog this morning.

Blogger is one of the largest websites on the Internet and they're working hard on fixing the issue. They are trying to restore their network back to a previous stable version (Wednesday, May, 11) which has resulted in them deleting all of my posts from yesterday.

Since I can't update the blog, the links below will take you directly to the daily deals site that is featuring the deal:

1. HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $49 for a 45 Minute Manicure, 60 Minute Pedicure and a 15 Minute Glycolic Facial Peel (Save $116 or 70% Off)  
2. HOT DEAL: Blanc Cosmetics - $69 for a 1 Hour Teeth Whitening Spa White Treatment (Save $141 or 67% Off) 
3. HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - Ultimate Paintball Package: $15 For 10 Entry Passes, Full Gear, & 200 Paintballs (Save $135 or 90% Off)  
4. Bookers BBQ Grill & Crab Shack - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off)  
5. Laser Trek -$9 for 3 Games of Laser Tag (Save 50% Off)  
6. River Spirit Golf Club -$50 for a Swing Analysis and 18 Holes of Golf (Save 61% Off) 
7. HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sirocco Golf Club - $59 for 3 Thirty-Minute Private Golf Lessons With PGA Professional Sheldon Long (Save $111 or 65% Off) 
8. HOT DEAL: Easy Photos To Canvas - $39 for a Custom 16 x 20 Professional Canvas Print of Your Own Photo, Plus Gallery Style Framing and Delivery (Save 67% Off) 

I hope Blogger is able to resolve the issue soon and I apologize for the inconvenience.

Thanks for reading and supporting Calgary Deals Blog.

Raymond

----------


## GDCivicSi

Blogger is FINALLY back up! I just finished updating my blog. 

Friday, May 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $49 for a 45 Minute Manicure, 60 Minute Pedicure and a 15 Minute Glycolic Facial Peel (Save $116 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blanc Cosmetics - $69 for a 1 Hour Teeth Whitening Spa White Treatment (Save $141 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - Ultimate Paintball Package: $15 For 10 Entry Passes, Full Gear, & 200 Paintballs (Save $135 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Easy Photos To Canvas - $39 for a Custom 16 x 20 Professional Canvas Print of Your Own Photo, Plus Gallery Style Framing and Delivery (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bookers BBQ Grill & Crab Shack - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Laser Trek: $9 for 3 Games of Laser Tag (Save 50% Off) 
- Gymboree: Save 30% Off Online During the Circle of Friends Event (Until May 15) 
- Zellers: Use Your HBC Mastercard or Credit Card and Save 10% Off On Almost Everything (Until May 15) 
- Gap: Save an additional 15% Off Baby Sale Styles Online (Until May 14) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...may-12-13.html 

There are a lot of great deals today. The Bookers BBQ Grill & Crab Shack deals is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 1,100 as of 1:45pm.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 15 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: The Esthetic Connection - $49 for a 45 Minute Manicure, 60 Minute Pedicure and a 15 Minute Glycolic Facial Peel (Save $116 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Blanc Cosmetics - $69 for a 1 Hour Teeth Whitening Spa White Treatment (Save $141 or 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball - Ultimate Paintball Package: $15 For 10 Entry Passes, Full Gear, & 200 Paintballs (Save $135 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Easy Photos To Canvas - $39 for a Custom 16 x 20 Professional Canvas Print of Your Own Photo, Plus Gallery Style Framing and Delivery (Save 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser Trek - $9 for 3 Games of Laser Tag (Save 50% Off) 
- Absolute Maids: $49 for 90 Minutes of Home Cleaning (Save 64% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: Enjoy the Best Massage in Calgary, Receive a one hour massage of your choice for just $35 (Save $40 Off) 
- Jacob: Save 30% Off on One Regular Priced Item Printable Coupon (Until May 15) 
- Old Navy: Save Up To 40% Off Swimwear and Swim Accessories (Until May 22) 
- Joe Fresh Style: Save $10 off on a Minimum of $50 Purchase Printable Coupon (Until May 22) 

The Esthetic Connection - $49 for a 45 Minute Manicure, 60 Minute Pedicure and a 15 Minute Glycolic Facial Peel is a hot seller. They have already sold over 665+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 16 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Club - $20 for a 25 Class Pass to Muay Thai, MMA, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Self Defence and More (Save $480 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NailTrendz.com - $19 for $50 Worth of Any Product (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Serenity Nail Spa - $20 for $50 Worth Of Any Services at Serenity Nail Spa. Mobile Service Is Included (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Driven Fitness and Diets - $59 for a 7 Day Personalized Meal Program, Plus a Fitness Consultation (Save $81 or 58% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 for One Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Save 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mike Miles Muay Thai and Kickboxing Ltd - $40 for a 10 Class Pass (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- Vero Bistro Moderne: $20 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GoodLife Fitness - $22 for a 30-Day Unlimited Membership. Choose from 8 Locations (Save 75% Off) 
- Sure Print: $19 for a Large Format Family Portrait 2'x3' or any other services (Save 62% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Flight from Calgary to Zurich, Switzerland at the end of August - $566 roundtrip after tax 
- Gap Factory Store: 40% Off Entire Store Victoria Day Sale. Plus an extra 15% Off $85 Purchase or more (May 16-23) 
- Banana Republic Factory Store: 40% Off Entire Store Victoria Day Sale. Plus an extra 15% Off $125 Purchase or more (May 16-23) 
- Sportchek: 25% Off Friends & Family May Sales Event Coupon (May 18-19) 

There's a bunch of great fitness related deals today. Just about every single daily deals site is featuring one today. If you have to pick one out of the group, I like the Calgary Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Club $20 for a 25 Class Pass deal the best.

Banana Republic & Gap Factory Stores have a very good sale this week. You can get 40% off the entire store and an additional 15% off if you spend $85 at Gap or $125 at BR.

Also, SportChek Friends & Family sale is back and goes from May 18-19. You'll need to visit the blog to print the invitation coupon to take advantage of this deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: World White Smiles - $42 for 3 Twenty Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $256 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival - $14 to $39 for Your Choice of A) 2 Tickets to Any Show at the 11th Annual FunnyFest or B) Give the Gift of Laughter With a $100 Credit (Save 53% Off) 
- Rajdoot - Ambassador Of India's Finest Cuisine: $15 For $30 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- The Laugh Shop: $14 for Two Comedy Tickets (Save 59% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Copperstone Dental - $49 for an At-Home Teeth Whitening Kit with Custom Trays, Night Gel & Dental Exam (Save $461 or 90% Off) 
- Mountain Fly Fishers: $125 for a Two-Person Fly-Fishing Lesson and Fishing Excursion (Save 50% Off) 
- AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine: $10 for Authentic Dishes (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: New record for cheapest flight ever from Calgary to Hawaii? - $389 roundtrip after tax 
- Air Canada: Save 15% Off on Tango and Tango Plus Fares (Until May 18) 
- Urban Barn: Save 15% Off on Furniture Printable Voucher (Until May 23) 
- Le Chateau: Save $25 On Men's Shirt and Tie Purchase Printable Coupon (Until May 30) 

I love food and I like trying out all types of cuisine! Looks like there's a deal for Indian and Jamaican cuisine today. 

I've never had Jamaican before. If you've tried jamaican cuisine before let me know what you think.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 18 Deals:

- LivingDeal.com: New Calgary Social-Buying Daily Deals Website 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $35 for 4 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 71% Off) 
- El Sombrero: $9 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 7th Chakra - $19 For An 8 Class Pass To Any Yoga Class (Save $117 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tammie M. Pinter Photography - $59 for A One Hour On-Location Photo Shoot, Prints & High Res Pictures on CD! (Save $291 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Driven Fitness and Diets - $59 for a 7 Day Personalized Meal Program, Plus a Fitness Consultation (Save $81 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: sohni skin & hair studio - $77 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Upper Lip & Jaw Line, $86 for Underarm, or $90 for Bikini; or $50 for $100 of Hair Services (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness - $69 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment with Express Mani/Pedi Spa Package (Save $151 or 69% Off) 
- Wolf's Den Lodge: $85 for a One-Night Stay for a Family of Up to Four and Mountain-Biking Pass (Save 50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for Two Admissions (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 18) 
- Gap: Receive 30% Off Your Purchases (Until May 29) 
- Esprit: Save 40% Off During the Friends and Family Event (May 19-22) 
- REMINDER: Sportchek - 25% Off Friends & Family May Sales Event Coupon (May 18-19) 

I'm proud to announce that LivingDeal.com is Calgary Deals Blog latest sponsor! Living Deal is a new social buying website with daily deals in Calgary. I will start featuring LivingDeal.com deals on a regular basis.

Both Esprit and Sportchek are having their Friends and Family Sale Event. Check it out!

----------


## Jeremiah

Living Deal is owned by Living Social?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_ 
> *Living Deal is owned by Living Social?*



Living Deal is owned by MundoMedia.com

----------


## The BMW Guy

Don't see a point in so many of these buying sites.
Only site I really like is Dealfind, you can actually make decent coin off them.

The rest of them are about the same, including Living Deal.
Nothing really setting them apart.

----------


## Hi-Psi

Just thought I would let you guys know about the sports equipment cleaning deal on Groupon today.

Pretty good deal as I usually pay $45 to get all my hockey equipment done. This deal has 2 options, one for $16 and one for $20.

Anyways, enjoy!

Groupon Sports Equipment Cleaning Deal

----------


## stevieo

oh nice, gonna have to get that cleaning coupon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Studio City Fine Cars and Detailing - $29 for a Complete Auto Detailing Package (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WOW Canvas - $65 for a 16"x20" Ready to Hang Print of Your Digital Photo that is Gallery Wrapped around a frame and includes Premium Retouching and Shipping (Save $125 or 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Massage For Health - $39 For A 30 Minute Traditional Chinese Medicine Facial & A 30 Minute Acupuncture Traditional Chinese Medicine Treatment (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Casita Mexicana- $15 for $30 Worth of Authentic Mexican Food & Drinks! (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U Weight Loss Centres - $99 for a Customized 4-Week Weight Loss Summer Slim Down Program (Save $440 or 82% Off) 
- Genetic Denim: $90 for $187 to Spend on Jeans (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Core Yoga and Pilates - $20 for a 4 Class Yoga Pass or 1 Month of Registered Yoga Classes (Save 68% Off) 
- Rajdoot: $15 for $30 Worth of Indian Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Munira Lalani: $87.50 for a Laser Hair Removal Treatment (Save 50% Off) 
- Gymboree: Save 25% Off on the Entire Store
- Dynamite: Save 20% Off Your Entire Purchase Printable Coupon (May 19-20) 
- Suzy Shier: Get Skirts, Capris, Dresses and Pants for $20 

Wow! The Studio City Fine Cars and Detailing complete auto detailing package is going to be a big hit today. Last I checked they already sold 445 vouchers.

----------


## afrotl

Any feedback on this detailing shop?

- HOT DEAL: Studio City Fine Cars and Detailing - $29 for a Complete Auto Detailing Package (Save 59% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa - $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms and More (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Noori's Salon - $9 For Waxing Of Bikini Line And Underarm & Your Choice Of Threading OR Eyebrow Wax (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $29 For A Manicure, Pedicure, & Facial (Save 64% Off) 
- Stonehill Restaurant & Tavern: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment and a 45 Minute Customized Facial! (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- FUNNYFEST: $14 for 2 Tickets to a Single Show OR $39 for a $100 Gift Card (Save 53% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $12 for Wine-making and Beer-Making Class (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PaintballTickets.ca - $14 for Three Paintball Entry Passes and Full Rental Gear at up to 27 different Paintball Locations (Save 81% Off) 
- Coach Factory: Save 30% Off Your Purchase (Until May 22) 
- Gap: Save $20 Off Purchase of $80 or More During the Victoria Day Sale (Until May 22) 
- Old Navy: Save 15% Off on Your Purchase Online (Until May 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa - $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms and More (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Noori's Salon - $9 For Waxing Of Bikini Line And Underarm & Your Choice Of Threading OR Eyebrow Wax (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $29 For A Manicure, Pedicure, & Facial (Save 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Esthetic Connection - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment and a 45 Minute Customized Facial! (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stonehill Restaurant & Tavern - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: FUNNYFEST - $14 for 2 Tickets to a Single Show OR $39 for a $100 Gift Card (Save 53% Off) 
- Sunstar Complete Cleaning Services: $160 for Three to Four Rooms' Worth of Carpet Cleaning (Save 50% Off) 
- Coca Blitz Hair Design: $45 Gets You a Design Cut, Colour, and Style (Save 62% Off) 
- Rona: Receive 10% To 50% Off During the Scratch and Save Event (May 21) 
- Aeropostale: $10 Off Purchase of $50 or More (Until June 5) 
- M&M Meat Shops: Spend $75 or More and Get a Free Ice Cream (May 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa - $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms and More (Save $501 or 84% Off) - HOT DEAL REMINDER: Noori's Salon - $9 For Waxing Of Bikini Line And Underarm & Your Choice Of Threading OR Eyebrow Wax (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $29 For A Manicure, Pedicure, & Facial (Save 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Esthetic Connection - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment and a 45 Minute Customized Facial! (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stonehill Restaurant & Tavern - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: FUNNYFEST - $14 for 2 Tickets to a Single Show OR $39 for a $100 Gift Card (Save 53% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Heavens Elevated Fitness: $39 for One Month of Unlimited Military Training in June or July (Save 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Holiday Experts - $49 for $250 Travel Dollars (Save 80% Off) 
- Puma: Get 30% Off Your Purchase Online (Until May 23) 
- Aeropostale: Take the Survey and Receive 10% Off Your Next Online Purchase (Until May 26) 
- Joe Fresh: Save $5 Off On All Dresses $19 or More Printable Coupon (Until June 3) 

Today is the last day to buy the $20 for $40 to spend at Stonehill Restaurant and Tavern. This deal is a super hot seller and has already sold 1265+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 23 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: SFM Lifestyle Salon & Spa - $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms and More (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Noori's Salon - $9 For Waxing Of Bikini Line And Underarm & Your Choice Of Threading OR Eyebrow Wax (Save 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $29 For A Manicure, Pedicure, & Facial (Save 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Esthetic Connection - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment and a 45 Minute Customized Facial! (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: U Weight Loss Centres - $99 for a Customized 4-Week Weight Loss Summer Slim Down Program (Save $440 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fifth Avenue Yoga - $25 For One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TechPro Computer Solutions - $19 for 1 Hour of Onsite Computer Repairs (Save 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Westside Laser & Light: $79 for Eight Photodynamic Acne-Therapy Sessions (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Fat-Burning Fitness Bootcamp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- Best Buy: Victoria Day Online Sale (Until 10 AM EST May 24) 
- Giorgio Armani Parfum: Receive a Free Fragrance Sample 
- Michaels: Save 40% Off on One Single Item and More Printable Coupons (Until May 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Studio School of Dance - $39 for a 16 Class Pass to Salsa, Belly Dance, Hip Hop, Zumba, Latin and More (Save $201 or 84%) 
- HOT DEAL: Results Fitness - $20 For A 10 Class Pass For Spinning, Zumba, & TRX Classes. All Proceeds From Today's Deal Will Be Donated To The Alberta Children's Hospital Foundation (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Roberto's Hair Studio - $39 for a Cut, Wash, Blow-Dry, and Style + A Therapeutic Scalp Massage with a Deep Conditioning Mask (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rampage Paintball - $20 for a 2 Person Pass to Enjoy 2 Hours of Paintball including Guns, 200 Paintballs, Mask and Coveralls at any 3 Locations! (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: El Sombrero Restaurante Mexicano - $15 for $30 Worth of Burritos, Quesidillas, Nachos, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Hair 2000: $25 for a Brazilian Wax or $45 for a Mani/Pedi (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $19 for 2 Aqua Massage Sessions (Save 69% Off) 
- Gymboree Play & Music: $39 for 61% Off at Gymboree Play & Music (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Studio City - $29 Complete Auto Detailing Package (Save 68% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Get 40% Off Full Priced Tops and Shorts (5-8pm May 24) 
- Reitmans: Get a $25 Savings Card For Every $50 Spent (Until June 19) 
- Gap: Save 35% Off on Two Regularly Priced Items (May 24) 

All proceeds from today's deal to Results Fitness, $20 for a 10 class pass, will be donated to the Alberta Children's Hospital, so please support a great cause!

There's also 2 great savings to Banana Republic and Gap that is valid for today only. Check it out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oranj-Design - $49 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Plus Full Colour or Partial Highlights and More (Save $151 or 76%) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Copperstone Dental - $49 For A Professional Take Home Teeth Whitening Kit, (Including 2 Custom Trays and Pola Night Gel) PLUS a Dental Exam, X-Rays And A Cosmetic Consultation (Save $466 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Naina's Kitchen - $6 For $12 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60 Minute Complete Vita-Flex Reflexology Session including Legs, Hands, Arms, Shoulders, Back and Head! (Save 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: El Sombrero Restaurante Mexicano - $15 for $30 Worth of Burritos, Quesidillas, Nachos, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Studio 82: $18 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 64% Off) 
- Wild Water Adventures: $49 for a 12km Half-Day, Class IV Rafting Trip and Photo CD of Your Trip (Save 55% Off) 
- Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre: $55 for Whitewater-Rafting Adventure Package (Save 50% Off)
WorkoutsOnDemand.com: $14 for a Three Month Premier Membership (Save 64% Off)
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 25) 
- Sears: Spend $60 or More and Get a Free Gift With Purchase (Until June 3) 
- The Bay: Get 20% Off All Regular Priced Women's Footwear Printable Coupon (Until May 26)
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Save 15%-50% During the Peel and Reveal Event (May 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance - $79 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $19 for Two 20 Minute Aqua Massages (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Naina's Kitchen - $6 For $12 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Citadel Café Lounge - $15 for $30 Worth of Sandwiches, Wraps, Soups, Salads & Drinks! (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Park2Go - $15 for a 3 Day Airport Parking Pass With Valet Service (Save 57% Off) 
- Busy Bee Tools: $15 for $30 to Spend on Tools (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WIND Mobile - $29 for a WINDspeed Data Stick and 1 Month of Unlimited Internet (Save 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Whitening Lightning: $75 for At-Home Teeth-Whitening Kit and Maintenance Whitening Pen (Save 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pearl Whitening - $45 for a Professional Home L.E.D Teeth Whitening Kit (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- Foot Locker: Save 30% Off During the Friends abd Family Event Printable Coupon (May 26-29)
- American Apparel: Save 20% Off All Swimwear Online (Until June 1st) 
- Northern Reflections: 30% Off Regular and Sale Priced Items During Customer Appreciation Event 

If you travel often and you don't want to pay the outrageous amount for a taxi, you might want to consider the Park2Go - $15 for a 3 Day Airport Parking Pass With Valet Service.

Plus if you're looking to replace any old pairs of shoes, check out the 30% off your purchase at Foot Locker.

----------


## menace3

footlocker prints says voided if copied?

----------


## Jeremiah

Thanks for the heads up on the 30% off!

Fly Wade
Lebron 8 PS
Jordan 6-17-23 here i come!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DAWGS Footwear - Save 40% Off Everything in the Store + Extra 10% Off Sale!
- HOT DEAL: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and European Groceries (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Coca Blitz Hair Design - $24 For A Wash, Cut, Blow Dry And Style PLUS 50% Off Colour Or Highlights (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy For Life Programs Healing Stone Spa - $59 For A 5 Service Healthy Living Package Including A Full Body Detoxifying Wrap, Relaxing Scalp & Facial Massage With Essential Oils and More (Save $126 or 68% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Hair & Spa - $275 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $2725 or 91% Off) 
- Calgary Auto Spa: $20 for a Flawless Exterior Package for Car or $25 for a Truck, Van, or SUV; or $30 for a Starter Package for Car or $35 for a Truck, Van, or SUV (Save 50% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $45 for a Relaxing One Hour Hot Stone Massage (Save 53% Off) 
- O'Sullivan's Restaurant & Bar: $10 for $20 Worth of Burgers and More (Save 50% Off) 
- FunnyFest Comedy Festival: $14 for Two Tickets (Save 53% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Save 25% Off Entire Purchase (Until May 31) 
- Gap: Save Up To 50% Off Online During The Summer Love Event (Until May 30) 
- Jacob: Buy 2 and Get 50% Off On All Sleepwear and Loungewear (Until May 29) 

Definitely check out DAWGS Footwear because they are having a 10% off sale and if you give the cashier your email address, you'll receive an extra 40% off. I own a few pairs of DAWGS and so does my wife. We love them! They're extremely comfortable, durable and very reasonably priced, especially with this discount.

By the way, if you have any teens or young adults in your household, let them know that Abercrombie & Fitch is having a 25% off sale.

----------


## t_soarer

Blockbuster is closing down several stores across Canada. 

Right now everything in the store is *30% off regular price* 

For a listing of closing stores in Calgary, follow the link:


http://bit.ly/lo06yS

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: DAWGS Footwear - Save 40% Off Everything in the Store + Extra 10% Off Sale! 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and European Groceries (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Coca Blitz Hair Design - $24 For A Wash, Cut, Blow Dry And Style PLUS 50% Off Colour Or Highlights (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Healthy For Life Programs Healing Stone Spa - $59 For A 5 Service Healthy Living Package Including A Full Body Detoxifying Wrap, Relaxing Scalp & Facial Massage With Essential Oils and More (Save $126 or 68% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Chehra Hair & Spa - $275 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $2725 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Auto Spa - $20 for a Flawless Exterior Package for Car or $25 for a Truck, Van, or SUV; or $30 for a Starter Package for Car or $35 for a Truck, Van, or SUV (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Mantra Wellness Centre - $45 for a Relaxing One Hour Hot Stone Massage (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vinci Park: $40 for a Weekly Parking Pass or $140 for a One-Month Parking Pass (Save 70% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: Receive a one hour massage of your choice for just $35 (Save 53% Off) 
- Subway: Free Breakfast (May 31) 
- Ricki's: Save 25% Off Your Entire Purchase Online and $1 Shipping on Orders of $50 or More (Until May 29) 
- Banana Republic: Save 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Online (Until May 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 29 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and European Groceries (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Coca Blitz Hair Design - $24 For A Wash, Cut, Blow Dry And Style PLUS 50% Off Colour Or Highlights (Save 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy For Life Programs Healing Stone Spa - $59 For A 5 Service Healthy Living Package Including A Full Body Detoxifying Wrap, Relaxing Scalp & Facial Massage With Essential Oils and More (Save $126 or 68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Hair & Spa - $275 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $2725 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Auto Spa - $20 for a Flawless Exterior Package for Car or $25 for a Truck, Van, or SUV; or $30 for a Starter Package for Car or $35 for a Truck, Van, or SUV (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mantra Wellness Centre - $45 for a Relaxing One Hour Hot Stone Massage (Save 53% Off) 
- Epiphanie Chocolate: $10 for $20 Worth of Chocolate Treats (Save 50% Off) 
- Flipped Out Frog: $15 for Personalized Golf Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- Suzy Shier: Save 40% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise (Until May 29) 
- Garage: Save 50% Off Spring Sale and Get $10 Off Every $60 or More Purchase (Until May 31) 
- The Home Depot: Save 50% Off Miracle-Gro Potting Mix 60L Bag Printable Coupon(Until June 1) 

Today is the last day to buy Rocky's Sausage Haus - $35 for $70 of sausages, deli meats and groceries. This deal is a very hot seller!

----------


## ddduke

I probably wouldn't use the deal with flipped out frog. I used the company for printing last month and it was done 2 weeks behind schedule and the lady doesn't answer emails/phone calls. I couldn't even find out if she ended up taking my order or if I should go elsewhere until a few weeks pass and she e-mails to tell me it's done.

So unproffesional and I don't even want to know how useless she'd be if she had big volume from some sort of deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: UniHealth Group - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Massage or AcupunctureTreatments (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boss Boxing - $25 for Two Months of Unlimited Fitness Classes, Gym Access and Tanning! (Save $205 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boss Boxing - $19 for a 1 Month Membership with Unlimited Boxing & Cardio Classes (Save 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stenia Health & High Performance - $25 For 6 Group Training Sessions (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Care Cleaners - $20 for $45 Worth of Professional Dry Cleaning Services (Save 56% Off) 
- Jodi O Photography: $79 for an Hour-Long Boudoir or Maternity Photo Session with One High-Resolution Digital Image (Save 55% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $12 for $25 in Dry Cleaning or $100 off Wedding Dress Cleaning and Preservation (Save 52% Off) 
- Framing & Art Centre: $45 for $100 Worth of Framing (Save 55% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: Dip N' Win (Until July 3) 
- Buffalo David Bitton: Save 40% Off Already Reduced Merchandise (Until June 12) 
- Gap: Save an Additional 25% Off Sale Items Online (Until May 30) 

UniHealth Group has a great deal today! You get 2 60 minute massages or acupuncture treatments for only $39.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 31 Deals:

-  VERY HOT DEAL: Roy White Photography - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, Plus an 8x10 and 5x7 Retouched Print and More (Save $596 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth Group - $29 For Your Choice of a 60 Minute Swedish Massage or Chinese Traditional Trigger Point Massage! (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Creative Free Website - $15 For A Website Design Including 60% Off The Economy, Standard & Premium Packages For One Year (Save $536 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Centre Spa & Wellness - $20 For $50 Worth Of Waxing On Any Area! (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Titan Health & Lifestyle - $30 for 12 Small Group Strength Training Classes (Save 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $59 for a Teeth Whitening Session, Oxygen Bar Treatment, & 5 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $145 or 71% Off) 
- Dr. Green Services: $24 for Fertilizer-and-Weed-Control Package (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U Weight Loss - $99 for a Chance to Lose Up to 20 Pounds in 4 Weeks (Save $440 or 82% Off) 
- Subway Reminder: Free Breakfast (Today) 
- Shoe Warehouse: Save 20%, 30% or 40% During the Buy More Get More Event 
- Sirens: Save $5 Off on Minimum Purchase of $25 Printable Coupon 
- Crystal Light: 3 Free Sample Packs Facebook "Like" Promotion 

There's a great shoe and accessories offer today from the Shoe Warehouse! The more you buy, the greater the savings you'll receive.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club - $29 for One Round of Golf (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Little Paws Pet Care - $39 for Five In-Home Pet Sitting Services! (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sushi King - $7 For $15 Worth Of Food (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: More Than Yoga - $29 For 3 Yoga Classes & A 30 Minute Energy Health Assessment With An Energy Aura Picture (Save 75% Off ) 
-  LAST CHANCE: Care Cleaners - $20 for $45 Worth of Professional Dry Cleaning Services (Save 56% Off) 
- Glow Hair & Nails: $15 for a Bikini Wax or $40 for a Mani/Pedi (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Britannia Dermedics - $149 for a Laser Genesis Rejuvenation Treatment with Soothing Medical Mask & Mineral Makeup Application (Save $354 or 70%) 
- The Naked Leaf: $10 for $20 Worth of Tea and More (Save 50% Off) 
- Chakula Meal Delivery: $20 for 20 Frozen Meals (Save 50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 1) 
- Town Shoes: Save Up To 50% Off On Spring and Summer Collection. Plus 10% and 20% Off Shoes and Sandal Printable Coupon (Until June 5) 
- SportChek: Buy One Sandal, Get One 50% Off During the Footwear Big Brand Sale 
- American Eagle Outfitters: Buy One Short and Get the Second for $10

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse & Bar - $35 for $79 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Steaks, Drinks and More (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Stampeders - $32 For Two (2) White Zone Tickets To the Calgary Stampeders Home Game vs The BC Lions On June 15, 2011 At 7 P.M. At McMahon Stadium (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Trek - $9 for 3 Fifteen Minute Rounds Of Laser Tag (Save 57% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: RT4Life Photography - $49 for a One Hour On-Location Photo Shoot, Prints & High Res Pictures on CD! (Save $863 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riva's The Eco Store - $20 for $50 Worth of Toxin-Free Skin Care Products, Clothing, Shoes, Cleaning Supplies and More (Save 60% Off) 
- Green Ingenuity: $59 for a Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hall Up to 650 Square Feet or Rug Cleaning Up to 6x9 (Save 51% Off) 
- Wilson Mountain Sports: $19 for a Day-Long Bike Rental (Save 51% Off) 
-  The Reef 'N Beef Restaurant and Lounge: Lounge Fare or Fine Dining (Save 53% Off) 
- Herbalife.com: $50 for $100 Worth of Products Online (Save 50% Off) 
- Old Navy: Save 25% Off Entire Purchase Online (Until June 2) 
- Bluenotes: Buy One Bottom and Get 50% Off the Second 
- Aeropostale Reminder: $10 Off Purchase of $50 or More Printable Coupon (Until June 5) 

There's two really good restaurant deals today. The first is to Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse and Bar. The second is The Reef 'N Beef Restaurant and Lounge. I've been to The Reef 'N Beef many times before. They have delicious steaks and seafood at very reasonable prices. Their Caesar salad is awesome!

Plus, with Father's Day coming up, you might want to consider purchasing the Calgary Stampeders deal of $32 for two white zone tickets to their home game vs The BC Lions on June 15, 2011.

----------


## npham

Oceana is extremely overpriced for the quality of food, which is average at best. If I didn't have voucher the one time I went, I would never go back. Only worth checking out this place if you have a coupon/voucher.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - $55 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $24 For A Manicure With Polish Or French, Pedicure, Eyebrow Wax, & Microdermabrasion Facial (Save $116 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $39 For $170 Worth Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Sunglasses, Or $100 Off Designer Sunglasses! (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 7th Chakra - $20 for a 15 Class Yoga Pass! (Save $220 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SkinScience Clinic - $99 for Five 30-Minute Photo Dynamic Therapy Facial Treatments (Save 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $39 for $170 Worth of Designer Eyeglasses or Sunglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- Saco Salon: $35 for Consultation, Haircut, and Style (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauti by Sarah - $20 for a Personalized Makeup Instruction session (Save 82% Off) 
- YYC Deals: How a family of 4 can get to Cancun for $185 roundtrip after tax (per person) 
- Holt Renfrew: Save Up To 50% Off On Select Merchandise During the Summer Sale (Until June 15)
- IKEA: Skoghall Any Size Duvet Cover Set For $19.99 (Until June 5) 
- Payless Shoesource: Buy One and Get One 50% Off (Until July 4) 

Zeneba Academy of Esthetics has a nice manicure, pedicure and facial deal today for only $24.

Also, check out YYC Deals if you're interested in a family vacation to Cancun, for $185 per person roundtrip after tax.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - $55 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $24 For A Manicure With Polish Or French, Pedicure, Eyebrow Wax, & Microdermabrasion Facial (Save $116 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $39 For $170 Worth Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Sunglasses, Or $100 Off Designer Sunglasses! (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: 7th Chakra - $20 for a 15 Class Yoga Pass! (Save $220 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: SkinScience Clinic - $99 for Five 30-Minute Photo Dynamic Therapy Facial Treatments (Save 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $39 for $170 Worth of Designer Eyeglasses or Sunglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fitness Group Canada's World Gym: $79 for Three-Month Membership Fitness Package (Save 87% Off) 
- Hala's Hyatt Salon: Look gorgeous for $45 with a Full haircut/style makeover (Save 64% Off) 
- Gap: Save Up To 30% Off Get More, Save More Sale (June 4-6) 
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Save 50% Off Regular Priced Shorts, Tees, Tanks and Sandals. Plus Printable Coupons (June 4- 5) 
- Joe Fresh: Spend $50 and Get a $10 Gift Card (Until June 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 5 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - $55 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy Of Esthetics - $24 For A Manicure With Polish Or French, Pedicure, Eyebrow Wax, & Microdermabrasion Facial (Save $116 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $39 For $170 Worth Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Sunglasses, Or $100 Off Designer Sunglasses! (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 7th Chakra - $20 for a 15 Class Yoga Pass! (Save $220 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $39 for $170 Worth of Designer Eyeglasses or Sunglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- Integron Auto Centre: $35 for an Oil Change, Tire Rotation, and 21-Point Inspection (Save 56% Off) 
- Pearl Whitening: $45 for a Professional Home L.E.D Teeth Whitening Kit (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- SoftMoc: Save 30% Off on Regular Priced Items or 10% off Sale Items During Friends and Family Day (June 5) 
- Le Chateau: Save $25 Off On Purchase of Men's Merchandise of $125 or More (Until June 30) 
- Home Depot: Buy Any One Gallon Optimum Annual, Get One Free Printable Coupon (June 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 6 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga & Wellness Centre - $30 for a 30 Class Pass to Any Yoga Class of Your Choice (Save $390 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks - $69 For A Complete Basic Interior And Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube And Filter Change PLUS A 40 Point Inspection (Save $121 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep - $49 For Wall To Wall House Cleaning. Includes Spot Cleaning Of Walls, Bathrooms, Kitchen, Vacuum, Sweeping, Mopping, Dusting, Baseboards, & Microwave Cleaned! (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $24 for a 45 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure and 40 Minute Microdermabrasion (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Photo Scanning - $25 for 500 of Your Printed Photos Scanned to High Resolution Digital Images and Written to a DVD (Save 50% Off) 
- STASH Needle Art Lounge: $10 for Four-Hour Knitting or $17 for a Sewing Pass with Sewing Machine Rental or $30 for a Beginner Knitting or $36 for a Sewing Lesson (Save 50% Off) 
- Shay Danielle Esthetics: $29 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment and 10% off Eyelash Extensions (Save 55% Off) 
- Adventure Forever: $65 for a Full-Day Introductory Rock-Climbing Experience (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dance! Shout! Productions - $250 for Three Hours of Photobooth Rental (Save $687.50 or 73% Off) 
- Michaels: Get $5 Off Every $25 You Spend Printable Coupon (Until June 11) 
- Old Navy: All Dresses On Sale. Starting at $20 (Until June 12) 
- The Bay: Spend $38.50 or More on Estee Lauder Skin Care or Foundation and Receive a Free Gift (Until June 9) 

There's a hot Yoga deal to Hara Power Yoga & Wellness Centre today! It's a $30 for a 30 class pass.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Split Endz Hair & Esthetics - $49 for a 60 Minute Body Mud Wrap and 30 Minute Facial (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Towne Photography - $49 for a family portrait session and one 14 inch wall print (Save $581 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Clean Sweep - $49 For Wall To Wall House Cleaning. Includes Spot Cleaning Of Walls, Bathrooms, Kitchen, Vacuum, Sweeping, Mopping, Dusting, Baseboards, & Microwave Cleaned! (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $20 for 2 person pass including Paintball Guns, Goggles, Coveralls, Unlimited air and 200 Paintballs each (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Turn Fitness - $29 for One Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes for Women (Save 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Hair Free Laser Institute - $45 for 2 IPL Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 1 Small Body Part (Save $195 or 81% Off) 
- River's Edge Golf Club: $25 for 18 Holes of Golf (Save 60% Off) 
- AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine: $10 for Authentic Dishes (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: New record for cheapest flight to Scotland: $568 roundtrip after tax 
- Gap Factory: Up To 60% Off on Men's and Boy's Styles (Until June 12) 
- Moores: Buy One, Get One Free on Everything In-Store (Until June 19) 
- La Vie en Rose: Buy A Regular Priced Bra and Get 50% Off The Matching Panty Online 
- Bounce: Free Bounce Dryer Bar Giveaway Contest Facebook "Like" Promotion 

If you like golf as much as I do, then check out River's Edge Golf Club - $25 for 18 holes. Father's Day is June 19 so this deal might be a perfect gift for your dad.

Also, there's a cheap last minute flight to Scotland today. Check out YYC Deals for more information.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN - $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio - $5 For A $15 Voucher At The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Badass Jacks Subs & Wraps - $7 For $14 Worth Of Calgary's Best Subs, Food, & Drinks! (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 for $100 Towards a Windshield Replacement! (Save 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Photo Scanning - $25 for 500 of Your Printed Photos Scanned to High Resolution Digital Images and Written to a DVD (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lash Out Lounge - $50 for a Full Set of Natural, Mascara, or Extreme Eyelash Extensions (Save 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World Gym Calgary - $79 for a Full 3-Month Gym Membership & 3-Month Unlimited Tanning Pass (Save $266 or 77% Off) 
- The Electric Garage Auction: $15 for Two Weekend Passes to the Calgary Premier Collector Car Auction (Save 50% Off) 
- The Centre Spa and Wellness: $40 for an Organic Spa Facial (Save 50% Off) 
- TravelZoo: Mega-Sale at Atlantis Resort - Five Hotels up to 65% Off 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 8) 
- SportChek: Save Up To $50 During The Spend And Get Event (June 8 - 13) 
- Extreme Pita: Half Priced Pitas On National Pita Day (June 18) 

There's a mega sale for the Atlantis Resort. You can save up to 65% off. Check out TravelZoo online for more information.

----------


## max_boost

Junk deal looks good!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant - $39 for $80 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (Save 51% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: More Than Yoga - Two Options: A) $9 For A 5-Class Yoga Class Pass (Includes Orientation)(Value: $90) Or B) $19 For A 3 Yoga Class Pass (Includes Orientation) And One 30-Minute Energy Health Check-Up (Save 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Badass Jacks Subs & Wraps - $7 For $14 Worth Of Calgary's Best Subs, Food, & Drinks! (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $49 for Three 30 Minute LED Teeth Whitening Sessions, Three 30 Minute Aromatherapy Oxygen Bar Sessions and One Month of Unlimited 10 Minute Whole Body Vibration Sessions! (Save $431 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advanced Hypnotic Solutions - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Hypno-Therapy Sessions for Quitting Smoking, Weight Loss, Anxiety and More, Plus a 30 Minute Consultation (Save $241 or 86% Off) 
- NSD Bar & Grill: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Tu Tierra: $10 for $20 Worth of Flavourful Mexican Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- Canada's Sports Hall of Fame: $12 for Two Admission Tickets (Save 50% Off) 
- Chic Effectz: $45 for a $100 gift card for services at Chic Effectz (Save 55% Off) 
- Jacob: Save 30% Off on All Regular Priced Dresses Printable Coupon (Until June 12) 
- Bluenotes: Buy One, Get One Free on Girls Swim, Flip Flops and Guys Board Shorts 
- Gap: Save 25% Off on Men`s Khakis, Shirts, Polos and Shorts Online (Until June 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $39 for a Relaxation Massage, Manicure, Pedicure and Microdermabrasion Facial (Save $170 or 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Philemona Landscaping - $10 For One Month (4 Visits) Of Summer Lawn Maintenance (Includes Mowing, Trimming, Leaf And Debris Clean-Up) For Lot Sizes Up To 8,000 Sq. Ft. (Save $470 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Centre Spa & Wellness - $49 For A 30 Minute Massage, 60 Minute Basic Pedicure, & A 30 Minute Basic Manicure (Save 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry and Express Facial, plus Your Choice of 45 Minute Manicure or Pedicure! (Save $141 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Britannia Dermedics - $149 for One Laser Genesis Treatment and One Microdermabrasion (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kino Health Inc. - $39 for a Healthy Weight Evaluation and Body Scan Analysis (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- Double Zero Pizza: $15 for $30 Worth of Italian Fare and Drinks at Double Zero Pizza (Save 50% Off) 
- Over by Stuch: $10 for a Taste of the Caribbean for 2 worth $20 (Save 50% Off) 
- Calgary Flames: Authentic Equipment Sale (June 11) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 15% Off Regular Priced Books, Gifts, Toys and More Printable Coupon (June 10-12) 
- Rona: Save the Tax Equivalent on Your Purchase (June 11) 
- Leap Frog: Save 15% Off and Get Free Shipping During the Friends and Family Event Online (Until June 16) 

There's an awesome lawn maintenance deal from Philomena Landscaping today! It's $10 for 4 visits of lawn care.

Also, tomorrow at the Saddledome there is the Calgary Flames Authentic Equipment Sale. Drop by and have some popcorn and coffee. You might even find something you like.

----------


## SOAB

just bought the landscaping deal. it's too good to pass up. now hopefully the company can keep up with demand.

----------


## Chester

> _Originally posted by SOAB_ 
> *just bought the landscaping deal. it's too good to pass up. now hopefully the company can keep up with demand.*




Doubt it. I would stick to the food/restaurant deals.

----------


## SOAB

well, for $10, even if they only come once it would be worth it.

----------


## Xtrema

Seen enough landscape companies that fuck up lawn royally in my neighborhood. I'm doing it myself.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday June 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $39 for a Relaxation Massage, Manicure, Pedicure and Microdermabrasion Facial (Save $170 or 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Philemona Landscaping - $10 For One Month (4 Visits) Of Summer Lawn Maintenance (Includes Mowing, Trimming, Leaf And Debris Clean-Up) For Lot Sizes Up To 8,000 Sq. Ft. (Save $470 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Centre Spa & Wellness - $49 For A 30 Minute Massage, 60 Minute Basic Pedicure, & A 30 Minute Basic Manicure (Save 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry and Express Facial, plus Your Choice of 45 Minute Manicure or Pedicure! (Save $141 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Britannia Dermedics - $149 for One Laser Genesis Treatment and One Microdermabrasion (Save 70% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: RT4life.com - $59 for a 60-Minute Photo Shoot, Retouched Images, Prints, DVD and More (Save $853 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada - $36 for $115 Worth of Keepsake Books (Save 69% Off) 
- Mandarin Oriental Acupuncture Massage Center: $39 for One Acupuncture and Consultation (Save 51% Off) 
- Puma: Get 40% Off Your Purchase Online During the Friends & Family Weekend (Until June 13) 
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Spend $25 on Casualwear and get a $10 Canadian Tire Cash Card (Until June 12) 
- Bath & Body Works: Spend $40 or More and Get $10 Off Your Purcahse (Until June 12) 
- Coach Factory: Save an Extra 30% Off on Already Reduced Prices Printable Coupon (Until June 12)

The Zeneba Academy of Esthetics and Philemona Landscaping deaks were both hot sellers yesterday. Zeneba Academy sold over 1,600+ vouchers and the Philemona Landscaping deak sold over 350+. Both deals are available until Sunday midnight.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 12 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $39 for a Relaxation Massage, Manicure, Pedicure and Microdermabrasion Facial (Save $170 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Philemona Landscaping - $10 for One Month (4 Visits) Of Summer Lawn Maintenance Includes Mowing, Trimming, Leaf And Debris Clean-Up (Save $470 or 98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Centre Spa & Wellness - $49 For A 30 Minute Massage, 60 Minute Basic Pedicure, & A 30 Minute Basic Manicure (Save 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry and Express Facial, plus Your Choice of 45 Minute Manicure or Pedicure! (Save $141 or 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advanced Hypnotic Solutions - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Hypno-Therapy Sessions for Quitting Smoking, Weight Loss, Anxiety and More, Plus a 30 Minute Consultation (Save $241 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Britannia Dermedics - $149 for One Laser Genesis Treatment and One Microdermabrasion (Save 70% Off) 
- Shoe Craze: $30 for $60 Worth of Shoes, Apparel, and Accessories (Save 50% Off) 
- Please Mum: 50-70% Off Entire Store (Online Only Sale) 
- Blockbuster Video: Save 50-70% Off Store Closure Sale 
- LAST CHANCE: RT4life.com - $59 for a 60-Minute Photo Shoot, Retouched Images, Prints, DVD and More (Save $853 or 94% Off) 
- Gap: 30% Off Regularly Priced Styles In-store and Online Code (Until Jun 12) 

Blockbuster Video will be closing 146 stores across Canada. They will be clearing these stores out and discounting all inventory by 50-70% off! This is unfortunate, but a great opportunity to pick up some used DVD's or video games for cheap. Click the link above to get the list of the closing stores.

----------


## canadian_hustla

FYI

I just got back from SUNGLASS HUT (CROSS IRON MALL)
They have "buy one get one 40% off" on all sunglasses (INCLUDES Oakleys, Raybans, etc.)

Pretty good deal as Oakleys are never on sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CrossFit Edge Airdrie - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to the Ultimate CrossFit Group Training Experience (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Funny Dawg - $19 For Your Choice Of Pet Services: A) One Dog Waste Yard Cleaning, B) One Day Of Doggy Sitting Including Grooming OR C) Ten Cardio Fitness Classes With Your Dog In The Park (Save $131 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Little Paws Pet Care - $12 For Up To 1 Hour Of Petsitting For Your Pets (Save 52% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 For a 20 Class Pass! (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- CanvasPop: $40 for $80 to Spend on Photo-to-Canvas Printing and $30 Toward Your Next Purchase (Save 50% Off) 
- Tower Chrysler Plymouth: $29 for a Complete Oil Change, 15-Point Inspection, & Tire Pressure Check (Save 55% Off) 
- Hudsons Canadian Tap House: $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- Alchemy Studios: $79 for Two Hours of Recording/Production Services (Save $101 or 56% Off) 
- Nine West: Save Up To 50% Off on Footwear and Handbags 
- Sears: Save Up To 20% Off on Spring & Summer Catalogue Merchandise Online (Until June 19) 
- LL Bean: Save Up To 60% Off During the Summer Sale 

There's a couple great Fitness deals ($20 for 20 classes) today. I purchased a Hudson Tap House voucher since I always here them advertising on the radio.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club - $29 for 18 Holes of Golf (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep - $89 For 2 Visits Of Wall To Wall House Cleaning (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tammie M. Pinter Photography - $59 For A One Hour On Location Photoshoot, Prints & Digital Images On CD (Save $291 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Studio City Fine Cars - $79 for The Studio City Perfection Detailing Package! (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pure Hot Yoga - $20 for 10 or $40 for 20 Hot Yoga Classes (Save 85% Off) 
- Allluring Lashes: $99 for Gorgeous & Lush Eyelash Extensions (Save $161 or 62% Off) 
- Cabella Salon - $40 for Women's Haircut, Deep Conditioning, Blow-Dry Lesson, and Paraffin Hand Treatment (Save 64% Off) 
- Futuresonics: $99.99 for $200 Worth of AtrioPRO Earphones (Save $100.01 or 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Save 40% Off On Full-Priced Women's Styles In-Store or 30% Off Full-Priced Men's Styles Online (June 14) 
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Save 20% Off On Regular and Sale Items Storewide (June 16) 
- Petcetera: Spend $100 and Get $30 Off Purchase (Until June 19) 
- Forever 21: Save 20% Off on Daily Specials 

The Carstairs Golf deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 440+ vouchers as of 9:15 am. I purchased 4 vouchers.

I also really like the Clean Sweep and Studio of Fine Cars detailing deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $39 for $170 Worth of Designer Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 For $100 Towards A Windshield Replacement (Save 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 For A 25 Boot Camp Class Pass (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Trek Arena - $9 for 3 Fifteen Minute Rounds of Laser Tag! (Save 57% Off) 
- Moon Acupuncture & Herbs: $60 for a 30-Minute Massage and One Acupuncture Session (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Dolores' Zumba Fitness Classes - $10 for a 10 Class Zumba Pass (Save $140 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ClearlyContacts.ca - $19 for $60 Worth of Prescription Glasses (Save 68% Off) 
- AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine: $10 for authentic dishes (Save 50% Off) 
- FREE DRAW: Win a pair of Calgary Stampeders vs BC Lion Tickets (June 15)! 
- Calgary Flames: 50% Off all Heritage Classic Jerseys at Flames FanAttic Stores 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 15) 
- Bench: Save an Additional 30% Off Already-Reduced Merchandise (Until June 19) 
- SportChek: Save Up To 50% Off During the Biggest Sale of the Season (Until June 27) 
- Jacob: Save 40% Off Select Merchandise Summer Event 

There are lots of great sales today.

I like the Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 For $100 Towards A Windshield Replacement deal. It was featured on another site a couple weeks ago and was a hot seller. I purchased the deal the last time around.

I have a free draw where I will be giving away a couple pair of tickets to tonights Stamps vs Lions game. Click the link above for details on how to enter the draw.

The Flames FanAttic stores have discounted all Flames Heritage Classic jerseys by 50% off.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 16 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Volume Beauty Bar - $39 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Plus Full Colour or Highlights, a Nourishing Conditioning Treatment and More (Save $271 or 87%) 
- HOT DEAL: Sushi King - $7 For $15 Worth Of Food (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 For $100 Towards A Windshield Replacement (Save 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair - $45 For a Professional Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and Full Highlights! (Save $175 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hawaiian Heat Tanning & Supplements - $49 for 3 Months of Unlimited Tanning, Plus 1 Month of The Beauty Angel Tanning Bed and More (Save $376 or 88% Off) 
- Calgary Kids Club: $47 for an Annual Family Membership (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for Three $50 Credits towards Naturally-Raised Meats, Seafood and Desserts (Save $125 or 83% Off) 
- Lazy Day Raft Rentals: $35 for Weekday Group Rafting Package or $37 for a Weekend Group Rafting Package (Save 53% Off) 
- Caribbean Choice: $15 for delicious eats (Save 50% Off) 
- bebe: Spend $125, Get 15% Off or Spend $250, Get 20% Off Printable Coupon (Until June 19) 
- Foxy Originals: Save 30% Off All Items Online (Until June 19) 
- Old Navy: Save 15% Off Your Purchase Online (Until June 16) 

The Volume Beauty Bar deal is a hot seller today. They've already sold over 600+ vouchers as of noon.

----------


## npham

The windshield is pretty cold. I called up Glass Masters and their regular price is $75 cheaper than using the voucher at Cal-Alta.

----------


## dawwgy

Good deal today:

$49 for a Car Detailing Package, Plus an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Multi-Point Inspection and More from Koncept Autoworks ($200 Value)

Link to Dealfind Deal

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by npham_ 
> *The windshield is pretty cold. I called up Glass Masters and their regular price is $75 cheaper than using the voucher at Cal-Alta.*



I am going to try them anyways because it's close to my work but come on.. AFTER the voucher, a windshield for a civic is $179 + GST, and still $15 for the molding too.

Whatever, I rather pay more if they can do the job right and without damage. It will be quite comical if I get another bad experience using a Dealathons voucher even though I heard quite good reviews on the South location of Cal-Alta. The lady I talked to seemed to be in a rush making my appointment (she didn't even know anything about the coupon for some reason until I explained it to her), and she just said "glass is glass, there is no difference" when I asked if they offered some selection or just one. Oof, I just hope it goes well.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks - $49 for a Car Detailing Package, Plus an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Multi-Point Inspection and More (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Esthetics - $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Treatments On Up To 2 Body Parts (Save $1721 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance - $89 for 2 Professional Complete Wall to Wall Home Cleaning Visits! (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 For 2 Admissions. Including 200 Paintballs and Equipment (Save 73% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Rainbow Riders Adventure Tours Inc.: $35 for a Kananaskis White Water Rafting Trip (Save 50% Off) 
- Pure Jeanius: $49 for $120 Worth of Designer Jeans and a Women's Custom Jeans Fitting (Save 59% Off) 
- The Centre Spa and Wellness: $40 for an organic spa facial (Save 50% Off) 
- Apple Store: Get a $100 Back to School Card When You Buy a Mac for University (Until Sept. 20) 
- Banana Republic: Save Up To 40% Off During the Summer Break Sale (Until June 20) 
- Buffalo David Bitton: Save 25% Off All Men's Collection Father's Day Promo Online (June 17 - 20) 

I like the Koncept Autoworks deal. I bought one of their vouchers the last time they had a deal and did a pretty good job.

The Sumo Lounge deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 600+ vouchers as of 10:15am.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *
> - HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks - $49 for a Car Detailing Package, Plus an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Multi-Point Inspection and More (Save $151 or 76% Off)*



UPDATE: This hot deal just got better. DealFind has improved this deal by dropping the price from $49 to $39. If you've already purchased today's deal at the higher price point, don't worry, the difference in price will automatically be credited back to your credit card.

Here's a direct link to the deal on DealFind

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Koncept Autoworks - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a Multi-Point Inspection and More (Save $161 or 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Esthetics - $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Save $1,721 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance - $89 for 2 Professional Complete Wall to Wall Home Cleaning Visits! (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 For 2 Admissions. Including 200 Paintballs and Equipment (Save 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sumo Lounge - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL:Teofista Bootcamps: $25 for Five Drop-In Boot-Camp Classes (Save 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rainbow Riders Adventure Tours Inc.: $35 for a Kananaskis White Water Rafting Trip (Save 50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball: $27 for admission for two (Save 50% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts: 50% Off All Mens Frames Fathers Day Sale (Until June 19) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Sale is Back (Until June 24) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights Discount Promo Code (Until June 19) 

You can get 50% off all Mens Frames at Clearly Contracts when you use the promo code "DADSALE". This sales goes until Sunday.

Dell's 12 Days of Deals is back and will go until June 24.

Air Canada has a promo code where you can get 15% off all flights to Canada and US. The code ends tomorrow.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 19 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Koncept Autoworks - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a Multi-Point Inspection and More (Save $161 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Esthetics - $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Save $1,721 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance - $89 for 2 Professional Complete Wall to Wall Home Cleaning Visits! (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sumo Lounge - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for Three $50 Credits towards Naturally-Raised Meats, Seafood and Desserts (Save $125 or 83% Off) 
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $20 for Paintball Package for Two (Save 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hawaiian Heat Tanning & Supplements - $49 for 3 Months of Unlimited Tanning, Plus 1 Month of The Beauty Angel Tanning Bed and More (Save $376 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 For 2 Admissions. Including 200 Paintballs and Equipment (Save 73% Off) 
- Let's Play Calgary: $59.82 for a Birthday Party for up to 6 Children (Save 47% Off) 
- Westjet: 15% Off Flights Discount Promo Code (Until June 19) 
- Skinny Cow Canada: FREE Ice Cream Cup Coupon Facebook "Like" Offer 
- Clearly Contacts Canada: Amazing 10,000 Pair of Free Glasses Giveaway (June 22) 

Wesjet has matched Air Canada's 15% off offer on flights to Canada and the US. Both sales end tonight.

You can get a free cup of Skinny Cow Ice Cream when you like their Facebook page.

The Koncept Autoworks and Sushi Lounge deals have each sold over 1,000+ vouchers and end tonight.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each, Masks and More (Save 73% Off) 
- La Casita Mexicana: $12 for $25 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Logix Hair Design - $25 for a Wash, Cut, Style for Women or $14 for a Men's Haircut (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BEST Shredding - $20 for Your Choice of 10 Box Drop Off for Shredding or 3 Months of Shredding Services at Your Office (Save $430 or 96% Off) 
- Micah Gallery: $30 for $60 to Spend on Jewellery, Accessories, Moccasins, and Art (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $250 for Unlimited IPL Hair Removal for One Year on 3 Body Parts (Save $3,250 or 93% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: Pedicure or Massage (Save 53% Off)
- Entertainment Plus: $19.99 for two months of unlimited movie rentals (Save 50% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Deals Sale (June 20) 
- The Shoe Company: Get $20 Off All Men's Rockport Printable Coupon (Until June 22) 
- Joe Fresh: Save $5 Off Men's and Women's Footwear or Save $5 Off Any Adult Swimwear Printable Coupons (Until July 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save $5 Off Purchase Online 

I purchased a Breathe Therapeutic Massage voucher this morning and have my eye on the Dell 23' Full HD Widescreen Monitor with LED for $139.99.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $59 for 2 Sixty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $301 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Amici Studio And Spa - $19 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry And Style PLUS 50% Off Colour Or Highlights (Save 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The National Golf Academy Dome - $15 For 2 One Hour Passes & Unlimited Golf Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness & Vibration - $35 for a 60 Minute Massage of your choice of Relaxation, Deep Tissue or Therapeutic - Plus 3 Ten Minute Whole Body Vibration Body Slimming Sessions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- Second Cup: $5 for $10 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Inches-A-Weigh: $60 for Weekly Workouts, Nutritional Support, Personalized Menu Plans and More (Save 60% Off) 
- The Belfry Gastro House: Internationally Inspired Fare and Drinks for Dinner or Lunch (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Allegra.ca - $99 for mobile marketing (Save $300 or 75% Off) 
- Future Shop: Xbox 360 Kinect Launch Games on sale for $19.99 (Save $30) 
- Second Cup: Chiller Tuesday - $2.95 for any Medium Chiller any Tuesday (Until Aug 30) 
- Banana Republic: Save 40% Off Full Priced Women's Styles Happy Hours (June 21) 
- REMINDER: Skinny Cow Canada: FREE Ice Cream Cup Coupon Facebook "Like" Offer 

Everyone Tuesday until August 30, you can get any medium Chiller at Second Cup for $2.95.

If you have an Xbox Kinect, Future Shop has a couple games on sale for only $19.99.

Skinny Cow has extended their Facebook offer. You can get a free cup of Skinny Cow Ice Cream if you Like their Facebook page.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: BITE Dentalworks - $99 for a 2 Hour In Office ZOOMII Teeth Whitening Session (Save $101 or 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ardivan Enterprises - $59 For Residential Power Washing. Valid Towards Up To 1,500 Sq. Foot Home (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: The National Golf Academy Dome - $15 For 2 One Hour Passes & Unlimited Golf Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Struktur Studio - $45 for an Organic Nail Enhancement Gel Treatment, a 45 minute Organic Spa Pedicure with Foot Massage using Vegan Polish and a 45 minute Organic Facial! (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $30 for a Brazilian Wax or $39 for a Haircut, Scalp Treatment, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry, and Style (Save 50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a $100 towards Quality Windshield Repair Services (Save 81% Off) 
- Adventure Forever: $65 for Full-Day Guided Hiking Tour Through the Canadian Rockies (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: BEST Shredding - $20 for Your Choice of 10 Box Drop Off for Shredding or 3 Months of Shredding Services at Your Office (Save $430 or 96% Off) 
- AAA Donair & Jamaican Cuisine: $10 for authentic dishes (Save 50% Off) 
- Please Mum: Save 70% Off Entire Store Online 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 22) 
- REMINDER: Clearly Contacts Canada: Amazing 10,000 Pair of Free Glasses Giveaway (June 22) 

Clearly Contacts is giving away 10,000 pair of free glasses today! The giveaway starts at 9AM EST = 7AM MST. I just ordered another pair of free glasses at 8am  :Smilie:

----------


## spikerS

I just got my free pair too. just $15 for shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *I just got my free pair too. just $15 for shipping*



If Clearly Contacts processes my order and doesn't decline it, it'll be my 3rd pair of free glasses from them  :Big Grin:  

I just checked their website and you can still get a pair of free glasses as of 5pm!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Relaxation, Thai Stem or Therapeutic (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $19 For A $100 Voucher Towards Windshield Replacement (Save 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mirada Salon & Spa - $29 For A Cut, Wash, Style, & 50% Off Full Colour Or Partial Highlights (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lotuswear - $15 for $40 Worth Of Yoga Clothing, Accessories, And More PLUS Free Shipping and a Water Bottle (Save 63% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: B2B Web Creations - $29 for a Basic Web Design Package, Including 3 Months of Free Web Hosting (Save $301 or 91% Off) 
- Summit School of Dance and Music: $64 for Eight 45-Minute Group Dance or Music Lessons (Save 50% Off) 
- Wicked Chili: $12 for $25 worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine (Save 52% Off) 
- Soho Bar and Grill: Fusion Pub Fare or Two Calgary Stampede Parade Tickets. Three Options Available (Save 50% Off) 
- Hala's Hyatt Salon: $45 for a full haircut/style makeover (Save 64% Off) 
- Telus World Skins Game - 25% Off 2-day passes Fairmont Banff Springs Golf Club (July 25-26) 
- Ikea: Midnight Madness Summer Sale (June 24) 
- Shreddies: FREE Shreddies Coupon Facebook "Like" Offer 
- Toys R Us: Spend $40 or More on Barbie, Hot Wheels, or Fisher Price Infant/Preschool Toys and Get $10 Off Purchase (Until Aug. 31) 
- Jacob: Spend $50 or More and Get a Jacob Perfume for $10 

You can get 10 Sixty Minute Massages for only $99 at Zeneba Academy of Esthetics today! This is one of the best massage deals that I have ever seen. 

Shreddies Cereal has a great Facebook offer today. You can get a free box of cereal if you visit their Facebook page and "Like" them.

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Thursday, June 23 Deals:
> 
> You can get 10 Sixty Minute Massages for only $99 at Zeneba Academy of Esthetics today! This is one of the best massage deals that I have ever seen. 
> *



Is that a school? 


Also thanks for the deals, I got a pair of glasses yesterday too. The key is to use a different name everytime :p

----------


## GDCivicSi

Yes, it's a school. From my understanding, it's where people guy if they want to become a registered massage therapist.

"You can head to the Zeneba Academy of Esthetics to enjoy an hour-long massage session with one of their expert students, taught by the best professors in the industry."

It's hard to complain about $10 for a hour long massage.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $249 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 3 Body Parts (Save $2,021 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Maharajah East Indian Restaurant - $10 For $20 Of Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MyPictureBook.ca - $35 For $115 Worth Of Keepsake Photo Books! Free Shipping! (Save 70% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy - $199 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Area's of Your Body! (Save $3301 or 94% Off) 
- Capture the Flag: 27 for Paintball for Two, Two Gun Rentals, 125 Paintballs Each, Protective Gear, and Hot Dog Barbecue (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga in Bowness - $15 for a 10 Class Yoga in the Park Pass (Save 83% Off) 
- Stampede Beer & Wine Festival: General Admission or VIP Pass to Beer and Wine Festival (Save 50% Off) 
- Cuisine Chic: $135 for an exclusively prepared dinner for two by Chef Robyn Day (Save $155 or 53% Off) 
- Town Shoes: Buy One, Get 15% Off. Buy Two, Get 25% Off or Buy 3, Get 40% Off Printable Coupon (Until June 30) 
- Bluenotes: Spend $50 or More and Get a FREE Pair of Sunglasses 
- Sport Mart: Save 20% Off the Entire Store (Until June 26) 
- Aeroposatale: Save an Additional 30% Off on Clearance Items Online (Until June 26) 

There's a two great Laser Hair Removal deals for the ladies today. 

SportMart has a 20% off everything in the store sale that goes until June 26.

----------


## 95EG6P

also superstore is save double the gst today  :Smilie:

----------


## n1zm0

> _Originally posted by 95EG6P_ 
> *also superstore is save double the gst today *



ty, was going to go tomorrow night but late night tonight it is!

edit: nvm its all weekend 

http://accessedmonton.ca/2011/06/sup...gst-june-24-26

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Relaxation, Thai Stem or Therapeutic (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $249 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $2,021 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: MyPictureBook.ca - $35 for $115 Worth of Keepsake Photo Books! Free Shipping! (Save 70% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy - $199 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $3301 or 94% Off) 
- REMINDER: Maharajah East Indian Restaurant - $10 For $20 Of Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Capture the Flag: $27 for Paintball for Two, Two Gun Rentals, 125 Paintballs Each, Protective Gear, and Hot Dog Barbecue (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Studio School of Dance: $39 for 10 Drop-In Dance Classes (Save 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Yoga in Bowness - $15 for a 10 Class Yoga in the Park Pass (Save 83% Off) 
- DMS SMILE: $59 for a Confident White Smile Take-Home Kit (Save 59% Off) 
- Coach Factory Store: Extra 30% Off Coupon Sale (Until June 26) 
- Aritzia: Save 20-50% Off All Summer Merchandise Sale 
- Banana Republic: Save up to 40% Off + Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 25-27) 

Due to the high demand, DealFind has extended the Zeneba Academy of Esthetics $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massage deal. It was originally a 1-day only sale on Thursday that sold over 1,000 vouchers.

My wife's two favorites stores have very good sales this weekend. Aritzia has a 20-50% off all summer merchandise sale and there's a coupon on my blog to take an additional 30% off at Coach Factory Store.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 26 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Relaxation, Thai Stem or Therapeutic (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $249 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $2,021 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Maharajah East Indian Restaurant - $10 For $20 Of Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MyPictureBook.ca - $35 for $115 Worth of Keepsake Photo Books! Free Shipping! (Save 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy - $199 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $3301 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Capture the Flag: $27 for Paintball for Two, Two Gun Rentals, 125 Paintballs Each, Protective Gear, and Hot Dog Barbecue (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga in Bowness - $15 for a 10 Class Yoga in the Park Pass (Save 83% Off) 
- Callaway Golf Learning & Fitting Centre: $25 for Custom Club Fitting and Swing Analysis (Save 62% Off) 
- Shop Adidas: Save up to 50% Off Select Styles End of Season Sale (Until July 10) 
- Westjet: Save 30% Off select Western Canada Destinations (Until June 28) 
- Best Buy: Save Big on Movies and Music Sizzlin' Summer Sale 

I took advantage of the Callaway Golf Learning & Fitness deal this morning. I've always wanted to get my swing analyzed.

The ShopAdidas sale is pretty good. There's a large selection of things that are 30-50% off.

Westjet has a 30% off promo code on flights within Western Canada.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ohana Salon & Barber - $19 For Wash, Haircut, Blow-Dry, & Style PLUS 50% Off Colour & Highlights (Save 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LegalWills.ca - $15 To Create Your Own Will Online! (Save 57% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Yoga in Bowness - $20 for a 20 Class Pass for Yoga in the Park! (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness - $20 for a 25 Class Pass for MMA, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Wrestling and More (Save $355 or 95% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes or $49 for Three Months of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- Releash Me Dog Training: $59 for 6-Weeks of Professional Dog Training (Save 51% Off) 
- Target Health: Three or One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save 49% Off) 
- Entertainment Plus: $9.98 for your passport photo (Save 50% Off) 
- Mac's: FREE 414 mL Pepsi, Diet Pepsi, 7Up, or Dr. Pepper (Until July 6) 
- Gap: Save an Additional 40% Off Sale Items (June 27 - July 1) 
- Buffalo David Bitton: Save an Additional 50% Off on Already-Reduced Merchandise 
- The Bay: Very Irresistible Givenchy Body Veil FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until July 3) 

I purchased a Aqua Massage voucher this morning. It's pretty cool if you haven't tried it before.

You can get a free 414mL bottle of Pepsi at Macs. Just print out the coupon on my blog. Enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $55 for a Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Your Choice of Full Colour or Foil Highlights and More (Save $155 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Trek Arena - $9 For Three 15-Minute Rounds Of Laser Tag (Save 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Rumba Cuban Dance School - $39 For Any 5 Week Dance Class! (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session plus Consulation (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $249 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $2,021 or 89% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Towne Photography - $29 for a 45-Minute In-Studio or On-Location Photo Shoot and One 11x14 Print (Save 95% Off) 
- Calgary Ozone: $79 for an Ozone Shock Treatment for Up To 500 Sq.Ft. Room or 2 Vehicles (Save $120 or 60% Off) 
- Calgary Tower: $15 for Admission for Two (Save 52% Off) 
- ABC Bakery & Cafe: $8 for delicious delights (Save 50% Off) 
- Cavalia: Save up to 30% Off Tickets to Final Calgary Shows (June 29 - July 2) 
- Jacob: Save 50% Off the Original Price During the Hot Summer Sale 
- Lids: Buy One, Get One Half Off Hats and Caps Online Sale (Until July 4) 
- Town Shoes: $20 or 20% Off Facebook Fan Printable Coupon (Until July 3) 
- Gap Factory: Save 40% Off the Entire Store During the Canada Day Sale and 15% Off Printable Coupon (Until July 4) 

I found a promo code where you can save up to 30% off tickets to Cavalia's final shows in Calgary. I wanted to watch the show, but couldn't justify paying their regular price. 30% Off changes that  :Smilie: 

Lids.ca has a pretty good Buy One, Get One for 50% Off sale right now.

----------


## sh0ko

> Lids.ca has a pretty good Buy One, Get One for 50% Off sale right now.



its pretty much all year round

----------


## BigKate

Stoners Invisible Glass $3.49 @ Parts Source (re $6.99) for this week only.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 29, 2011:

- La Casita Mexicana - $20 for $40 Worth of Authentic Mexican Cuisine and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Wicked Chili - $19 For $50 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Faces, Beauty Is Power - $25 For A Medical Grade Glycolic Peel & A Complimentary Skin Consultation. All Proceeds From Today's Deal Gets Donated To The Alberta Children's Hospital (Save 75% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Paintball & Laser Trek - $13 for Admission, Level 1 Paintball Gun, 125 Paintballs, Equipment, and All You Can Eat BBQ Hot Dogs & Juice Beverages! (Save 52% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- The Fence Store : $50 for $125 of Fencing Materials OR $70 for $200 worth of Materials & Installation (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ranchman's on 4th: $10 for a $30 Stampede Luncheon Package (Save 67% Off) 
- Joey's Restaurant Westhills Towne Centre: $11 for $22 towards great food (Save 50% Off) 
- Mac's: Get a 414mL bottle of Coke for only 5 Cents! (July 1) 
- Clearly Contacts: $38 for Any Pair of Glasses Canada Day Sale (Until July 4) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Strive Fitness - $20 for a 25 Class Pass for MMA, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Wrestling and More (Save $355 or 95% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 29) 
- Roots: Save 15%-25% Off on Clothing Online (Until 10 AM ET June 30) 
- Links of GlenEagles Golf: Save up to 75% Off with Long Weekend Ratebreaks 

I have a coupon on my blog that will get you a bottle of Coke for only 5 cents. Combine this with the coupon for a free bottle of Pepsi that I blogged about on Monday, you can get a bottle of Coke and Pepsi for only a nickel on July 1st.

I purchased a Xan Mongolian Barbeque voucher this morning. It's about 5 minutes from my house and I love the food there.

If you're a golfer, the Links of GlenEagles has some pretty sweet discounts this long weekend.

----------


## HyperZell

I think Travelzoo has a deal on Cavalia, but it needs you to sign up before you can see it. Want to take a closer look at that GDCivic?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> *I think Travelzoo has a deal on Cavalia, but it needs you to sign up before you can see it. Want to take a closer look at that GDCivic?*



I blogged about this yesterday  :Wink:  

Here's a link to my post: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...ickets-to.html

You don't need to sign-up for a travelzoo account to get the deal. To purchase tickets, call 1-866-999-8111 or visit the box office and just mention the promo code "TRAVELZOO". 

Enjoy!

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> I blogged about this yesterday  
> 
> Here's a link to my post: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...ickets-to.html
> 
> You don't need to sign-up for a travelzoo account to get the deal. To purchase tickets, call 1-866-999-8111 or visit the box office and just mention the promo code &quot;TRAVELZOO&quot;. 
> 
> Enjoy!*



Nicely done, I thought the deal was for today but it looks like you were on it from yesterday. Keep it up!

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> * 
> 
> Nicely done, I thought the deal was for today but it looks like you were on it from yesterday. Keep it up!*



Thanks for reading and supporting my blog.

I hate missing out on good deals so I try to stay on top of everything. I check around a dozen sites everyday and get a tons of email offers on a daily basis.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for 16 Cellulite Treatments (Save $400 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for 4 x $50 Credits towards Naturally-Raised Beef, Chicken, Pork, Lobster, Prawns, Crab Legs and More! ( Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser Hair Removal - $39 for 4 Thirty Minute Stretch Mark Reduction or Scar Reduction Sessions (Save$1,161 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Wicked Chili - $19 For $50 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Faces, Beauty Is Power - $25 For A Medical Grade Glycolic Peel & A Complimentary Skin Consultation. All Proceeds From Today's Deal Gets Donated To The Alberta Children's Hospital (Save 75% Off) 
- Anishas MediSpa: $44 for Deep-Pore Detox Facial or Eye Makeover (Save 51% Off) 
- Ardivan Enterprises Ltd.: $60 for $150 of Professional Residential Power Washing (Save 60% Off) 
- Allen Berg Racing Schools: $50 for Race-Kart Experience (Save 55% Off) 
- Waterway Houseboat Vacations: $645 for a fabulous Waterway Houseboat vacation (Save $645 or 50% Off) 
- Mexx: Save 50% Off Original Ticketed Price (Until July 3) 
- Banana Republic: Save an Extra 40% Off on Already-Reduced Items (Until July 4) 
- The Bay: Save 10%-20% Off During the Friends and Family Event Printable Coupon (Until July 4) 

I took advantage of the Gourmet Secrets - $25 for 4 x $50 Credits towards Naturally-Raised Beef, Chicken, Pork, Lobster, Prawns, Crab Legs and More deal today.

----------


## taemo

Clearycontacts.ca is giving 144 free pair of glasses with the code 144BDAY.. it might be all gone now though.


btw.. just tried this coupon code out, apparently it's supposed to have expired already but still worked for another pair of glasses that I bought.

BMOOSEGLASSES - not sure how much but it's between 10-20% off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $89 for 16 Cellulite Treatments (Save $410 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1 888 Junk Van - $39 For 250 Lbs Of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation, And Disposal Fee (Save 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $19 For 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for 4 x $50 Credits towards Naturally-Raised Beef, Chicken, Pork, Lobster, Prawns, Crab Legs and More! ( Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- WallVistas: $45 for a 12x36 Re-Positionable Panoramic Wall Mural (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Smile Clinics - $49 for a Fast Teeth Whitening Kit for 2 (Save $121 or 71% Off) 
- Forever Young Laser and Spa: C$89 for Laser Photofacial (Save 64% Off) 
- Hala's Hyatt Salon: $45 for a full haircut/style makeover (Save 64% Off) 
- Happy Canada Day!!! 
- IKEA: Save Up To 50% Off During the Summer Sale (Until July 10) 
- Esprit: Save 40% Off Online During the Holiday Weekend Sale (Until July 5) 
- National Golf Course Owners Association Canada: Take A Kid To The Course Program. Kids Golf for FREE (July 4 -10) 

Happy Canada Day everyone! Don't forget to take advantage of the free Pepsi and 5 cent Coke promotions today. Here's the link with more info: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...-for-only.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 2 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Private Places Laser Hair Removal - $39 for 4 Thirty Minute Stretch Mark Reduction or Scar Reduction Sessions (Save$1,161 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of Naturally-Raised Beef, Chicken, Pork, Lobster, Prawns, Crab Legs and More! ( Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Aqua Massage - $19 for 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: 1-888-Junk-Van - $39 for 250 Lbs of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $89 for 16 Cellulite Treatments (Save $410 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga & Wellness Centre: $30 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Save 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: WallVistas: $45 for a 12x36 Re-Positionable Panoramic Wall Mural (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Canadian Smile Clinics - $49 for a Fast Teeth Whitening Kit for 2 (Save $121 or 71% Off) 
- Bench: Save up to 70% Off End of Season Spring/ Summer Sale 
- JYSK: Save 15% Off All Purchases Online Coupon Code (Until July 3) 
- Forever 21: Save up to 90% Off Super Summer Sale & Free Shipping Code (Until July 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 3 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Private Places Laser Hair Removal - $39 for 4 Thirty Minute Stretch Mark Reduction or Scar Reduction Sessions (Save$1,161 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-Junk-Van - $39 for 250 Lbs of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Aqua Massage - $19 for 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of Naturally-Raised Beef, Chicken, Pork, Lobster, Prawns, Crab Legs and More! ( Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $89 for 16 Cellulite Treatments (Save $410 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WallVistas: $45 for a 12x36 Re-Positionable Panoramic Wall Mural (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Smile Clinics - $49 for a Fast Teeth Whitening Kit for 2 (Save $121 or 71% Off) 
- Social Restolounge: $30 for $60 Worth of Upscale Fare and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Gap: Save Up To 50% Off Select Styles Plus Save 20% Off Online 
- PaMScrapbooking: Create memories with $10 worth of scrapbooking materials for $5 (Save 50% Off) 
- Le Chateau: Additional 40% Off All Clearance Apparel 
- Guess: 50% Off Sale Items (Online Only) 

I originally posted most of these deals on Thursday/ Friday, but they end tonight.

I just purchased a Social Restolounge voucher to try them out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 4 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: The Hot Yoga Lounge - $25 for a 25 Class Pass to Any Class (Save $275 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: HotLashes - $39 For A Full Set Of Natural Look Synthetic Eyelash Extensions Including Application PLUS 50% Off 1 Spray Tan (Save $134 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Calgary Aqua Massage - $15 For 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Turn Fitness - $20 for 20 Fitness Classes Plus Consultation! (Save $255 or 93% Off) 
- Nature's Green Fertilizer & Lawn Care: $35 for Lawn Mowing Services and Organic Fertilizer Application for Up to 2,000 Square Feet (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $15 for Two 20-Minute Aqua Massage Sessions (Save 76% Off) 
- loungeburger Saloon: $35 for Ticket to Swollen Members on Monday, July 11, Plus Two Drinks and Meal Voucher (Save 50% Off) 
- Sure Print: $39 for an 18" x 24" canvas portrait of your favourite picture (Save 61% Off) 
- Joe Fresh: Save $5 Off Purchase of Kids Shorts Priced $12 or More (Until July 15) 
- 7 Eleven: Get a FREE 7.11 oz Slurpee (July 11) 
- Aeropostale: Receive a Free $25 Gift Card With a $100 or More Online Purchase (Until July 4) 

The Hot Yoga Lounge deal is the top seller today. They've already sold 525+ vouchers as of 10:45am.

You can get a free slurpee when you drop by a 7-Eleven store on July 11 to help celebrate their birthday.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tower Chrysler - $20 for an Oil and Filter Change, Plus a 15 Point Inspection (Save 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness And Vibration - $19 For 3 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elite Brights Teeth Whitening - $39 For An Advanced Do It Yourself Teeth Whitening Kit. Shipping & Taxes Included! (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant - $19 for $45 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks! (Save 58% Off) 
- Bistro Piq Niq: $25 for $40 to Spend at Lunch or $25 for $50 to Spend at Dinner on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Vern's Pizza: $10 for $20 in Hot and Fresh Vern's Lite Pizza (Save 50% Off) 
- Kraay Family Farm: $6 for One-Day Pass (Save 50% Off) 
- AHbeads.com: $19 for $40 worth of beautiful beads (Save 52% Off) 
- Calgary Stampede: FREE Calgary Stampede Breakfasts in the city 
- Sirens: Save $5 Off on $25 Minimum Purchase Printable Coupon (Until July 31) 
- Motherhood Maternity: Save Up To 40% Off Sale 
- The Bay/Home Outfitters/Zellers: HBC Rewards Printable Coupons (Until July 31) 

The Tower Chrysler Oil Change deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 525+ vouchers as of 10:15am.

I've never been to Bistro Piq Niq before, but I just purchased a voucher to check them out.

Stampede is right around the corner and that means lots of free Stampede Breakfasts! There's a great website that keeps track of all the Stampede breakfasts in the city.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 6 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: RT 4 Life - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 10 Retouched Images, 60 High Resolution Images on a DVD and More (Save $775 or 94% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: DanceFIT Fitness - $10 For 10 DanceFit Classes (Save $115 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The National Golf Academy Dome - $79 For A Summer Golf Dome Membership. Plus Free Access To Putting Greens! (Save $120 or 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $45 For a 20 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure and 30 Minute Facial! (Save $110 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Curves Richmond - $29 for a Two-Month Membership (Save 87% Off) 
- Purminerals.com: $20 for Gorgeous Toxin-Free Mineral Makeup (Save 50% Off) 
- Tilted Grill: $15 for $30 Worth of Gourmet Street Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pearl Whitening - $45 for a Professional Home L.E.D Teeth Whitening Kit (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- Calgary Stampede: 2011 Calgary Stampede Deals and Value Days (July 8-17) 
- Clearly Contacts: Amazing 10,000 Pair of Free Glasses Giveaway (July 7) 
- Gap Factory: Save 70% Off Select Styles and 40% Off All Jeans (Until July 21) 
- Old Navy: Save Up To 50% Off Clearance Items and Save 20% Off Your Purchase Online (Until July 8) 

Stampede is just a couple days away. I have a list of deals and tips that can help save you some money.

Clearly Contacts wll be giving away another 10,000 pair of free glasses tmw! Visit my blog for more details.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wicked Chili - $20 for $50 Worth of Curries, Fresh Seafood, Indian Cuisine and More (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ruby's Kitchen - $7 For $15 Worth Of Food For Take-Out, Lunch And Dinner (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 For $100 Towards A Windshield Replacement (Save 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Diva Salon and Spa Northland Village - $29 For a Professional Wash, Cut, Style, Highlights, Stress-Relief Treatment and Make-Up Touch Up! (Save 69% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL EXTENDED: RT 4 Life - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, Including 20 Retouched Images, 60 High Resolution Images on a DVD and More (Save $1,075 or 96% Off) 
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $37 for a Custom Facial; $39 for an Hour-Long Prenatal or $45 for a Hot Rock Massage; or $49 for a 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Save 55% Off) 
- La Casita Mexicana: $15 for $30 Worth of Authentic Mexican Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tan de Soleil  $19 for 150 Minutes of UV Tanning or Two Spray-Tan Sessions (Save 72% Off) 
- TearDrop: $15 for customized stationery (Save 58% Off) 
- REMINDER: Clearly Contacts: Amazing 10,000 Pair of Free Glasses Giveaway TODAY (July 7) 
- Superstore Liquorstore: Cheap Beer! Get a 12 Pack of PC Beer for only $6 (July 8 Only) 
- Links of GlenEagles: Stampede Golf Rate Breaks (Save 25-30% Off) 
- General Mills: FREE Limited Edition Beach Towel with Cereal Box Purchase (Until October 30) 
- Urban Barn: Save Up To 50% Off On Select Furniture and Accents 
- LL Bean: Spend $75 or More Online, Get a $10 Gift Card (Until August 7) 

Clearly Contact's is giving away 10,000 pair of free glasses today! Get yours now before they're all gone. I've already got 3 pair of glasses thanks to these giveaways  :Smilie: 

Tomorrow only (Frida, July 8), you can get a 12 Pack of PC Beer for only $6 at Superstore Liquorstore! That breaks down to only $0.50 a can! You can select from PC Pilsener, Light, Henry Red or Dry Beer. I know it's not brand name beer, but it's hard to complain when it's this cheap.

----------


## Mar

Wow, post up a link with your referrer code and get paid anytime someone clicks the link or buys the deal. Very slick, I give you an A for creativity.

----------


## [Yu]

if there truly was an issue with this, Mods would of done something about it already.

Besides, this guy gives back to the community in vouchers.

If you haven't noticed, many members express their gratitude towards OP for this site. They actually follow OP daily.

----------


## brokeass

Yeah i check this thread everyday, better than getting my inbox filled with tons of deals

----------


## HiTempguy1

> _Originally posted by [Yu]_ 
> *
> If you haven't noticed, many members express their gratitude towards OP for this site. They actually follow OP daily.*



I don't think Mar was giving him crap, but an honest congrats on serving the Beyond community while helping himself out.

If any of these deals started stepping on sponsors toes, I bet it would be a different story. I think I'm going to buy the teeth whitening kit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mar

> _Originally posted by HiTempguy1_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't think Mar was giving him crap, but an honest congrats on serving the Beyond community while helping himself out.
> *



Not so much helping out Beyond, I don't care about that. I'm a business owner, I'm always looking for ways to increase passive income, this guy had a good idea. I'm wondering what his revenue is and how it compares on a cost per time basis. I find it interesting.

----------


## Weapon_R

> _Originally posted by [Yu]_ 
> *if there truly was an issue with this, Mods would of done something about it already.
> 
> Besides, this guy gives back to the community in vouchers.
> 
> If you haven't noticed, many members express their gratitude towards OP for this site. They actually follow OP daily.*



We've discussed this post and approved it. I think most who follow this thread appreciate the OP's work. He collects all of the deals, including ones without a referral award, and puts them in a thread that is easy to follow. He also regularly maintains a blog, all at no cost to members. He makes some money off referrals, but it's not ludicrous and the benefit to members outweighs whatever small amount he might make after all the time and effort involved. Enjoy his work and be thankful that you don't have to spend 20 mins a day looking up each deal site, because it's done for you.

----------


## sillysod

Well I bought a coupon for my wife and it appears to have been a complete scam  :Frown: 

about 6 months ago I bought a voucher for laser hair removal. i paid around $100.00 for it. My wife has been trying for the last 3 months to get ahold of them but the number always says mailbox full, call again.

Drove by the place of business and turns out it's a house address in Auburn Bay. I went up, rang the bell... nobody home. Looked in the back yard (gate was open) and it appears that nobody lives there.

Going to call DealFind tomorrow but I have a feeling I just got screwed.  :Frown:

----------


## sillysod

> _Originally posted by Weapon_R_ 
> * 
> 
> We've discussed this post and approved it. I think most who follow this thread appreciate the OP's work. He collects all of the deals, including ones without a referral award, and puts them in a thread that is easy to follow. He also regularly maintains a blog, all at no cost to members. He makes some money off referrals, but it's not ludicrous and the benefit to members outweighs whatever small amount he might make after all the time and effort involved. Enjoy his work and be thankful that you don't have to spend 20 mins a day looking up each deal site, because it's done for you.*



Agreed... however who cares how much money he may or may not make off of it. I give OP credit for getting off his ass and doing something. He keeps all this shit in this single thread and doesn't spam it all over the place (Markham, Trev0006 etc). I have purchased numerous deals from this thread and appreciate the hard work that goes into it.

----------


## SilverGS

> _Originally posted by sillysod_ 
> *Well I bought a coupon for my wife and it appears to have been a complete scam 
> 
> about 6 months ago I bought a voucher for laser hair removal. i paid around $100.00 for it. My wife has been trying for the last 3 months to get ahold of them but the number always says mailbox full, call again.
> 
> Drove by the place of business and turns out it's a house address in Auburn Bay. I went up, rang the bell... nobody home. Looked in the back yard (gate was open) and it appears that nobody lives there.
> 
> Going to call DealFind tomorrow but I have a feeling I just got screwed. *



Dealfind has been very good about returning money from situations like this. I've had to return a couple and now stay away from the cleaning and small company spa ones.

Never had a problem with restaurant deals or bigger well known places.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Weapon_R_ 
> * 
> 
> We've discussed this post and approved it. I think most who follow this thread appreciate the OP's work. He collects all of the deals, including ones without a referral award, and puts them in a thread that is easy to follow. He also regularly maintains a blog, all at no cost to members. He makes some money off referrals, but it's not ludicrous and the benefit to members outweighs whatever small amount he might make after all the time and effort involved. Enjoy his work and be thankful that you don't have to spend 20 mins a day looking up each deal site, because it's done for you.*



I'm very gratetful and appreciative of all the support. It still blows my mind how my fun little blog about shopping deals has attracted such a strong following. 

I'm not sure if I posted this or not, but a reporter from the Toronto Star contacted me a couple months ago and interviewed me about my blogs. The article sheds a little light into how passionate I am about deals as well as some of the things I do to maintain my blogs (like waiting up at 3am, 7 days a week). 

Here's a link to an image of the article: Toronto Star Article 

Thanks again everyone for reading and supporting my blog. I have lots of free contests/ draws coming soon and will give back to the community as best as I can.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by SilverGS_ 
> * 
> 
> Dealfind has been very good about returning money from situations like this. I've had to return a couple and now stay away from the cleaning and small company spa ones.
> 
> Never had a problem with restaurant deals or bigger well known places.*



 :Werd!:  They will for sure refund you if they call them. Generally these deal sites are great about that.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep BM - $85 for 2 Three Hour Cleaning Visits for Your Home or Office (Save $615 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kingdom Services - $19 For One Organic Fertilizer Treatment (Save 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riverview Bed & Breakfast - $59 For A Romantic One Night Stay & $25 Towards A Relaxing Massage (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $79 For 16 Cellulite Reduction Treatments of Your Choice between Ultra Sound, Zeneba Shape or Body Wrap! (Save $420 or 84% Off) 
- The Bistro at Art Central: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Traction Tire Treadpro Tire Centres: $50 Tire Package, Includes Diagnostic Balancing, Rotation, Nitrogen Fill, Pressure Check & Oil Change (Save 62% Off) 
- Pure Form Salon/Studio: Salon Services. Two Options Available. (Save 50% Off) 
- Lunetz: $37 for a $100 online voucher (Save 63% Off) 
- Calgary Stampede: Save up to 65% Off on 5 Great Stampede Concerts 
- REMINDER: Superstore Liquorstore - Cheap Beer! Get a 12 Pack of PC Beer for only $6 TODAY (July 8 Only) 
- Crocs: Save Up To 60% Off. Plus Save an Additional 10% Off Online 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 50%-75% Off Books, Toys, Gifts and More (Until July 31) 

Lots of great deals today.

I'm tempted to buy the cleaning, fertilizer, the bistro and tire package deal. 

I purchased the Riverview B&B deal a couple weeks ago, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. It's worth looking into you're looking for a nice and cheap mini vacation with your significant other.

Oh, don't forget about the cheap $0.50 cent beer deal at Superstore Liquorstore today!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Clean Sweep BM - $85 for 2 Three Hour Cleaning Visits for Your Home or Office (Save $615 or 88% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Hair Radiance - $5 For a $130 Credit To Use Towards Any Products (Save $125 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Riverview Bed & Breakfast - $59 For A Romantic One Night Stay & $25 Towards A Relaxing Massage (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $79 For 16 Cellulite Reduction Treatments of Your Choice between Ultra Sound, Zeneba Shape or Body Wrap! (Save $420 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: RT 4 Life - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, Including 20 Retouched Images, 60 High Resolution Images on a DVD and More (Save $1,075 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Bistro at Art Central: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: XM Radio - $49 for an XM SkyDock and 90 Days of Free XM Satellite Service (Save 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FitBody Boot Camp Calgary - $20 for 30 Days of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions Plus Initial Consultation (Save 93% Off) 
- Boss Boxing Airdrie - $20 for One Month Boxing Membership (Save 78% Off) 
- Kellogg's Cereal: Get a FREE Limited Edition Vintage T-Shirt when you Buy 2 Boxes of Cereal 
- Hollister Co: 30% Off Redlines Online and In-Store Sale (Until July 26) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 25% Off Redlines Online and In-Store Sale (Until July 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 10 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Clean Sweep BM - $85 for 2 Three Hour Cleaning Visits for Your Home or Office (Save $615 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Riverview Bed & Breakfast - $59 for a Romantic One Night Stay & $25 Towards A Relaxing Massage (Save 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $79 For 16 Cellulite Reduction Treatments of Your Choice between Ultra Sound, Zeneba Shape or Body Wrap! (Save $420 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hair Radiance - $5 For a $130 Credit To Use Towards Any Products (Save $125 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Bistro at Art Central - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Traction Tire Treadpro Tire Centres - $50 Tire Package, Includes Diagnostic Balancing, Rotation, Nitrogen Fill, Pressure Check & Oil Change (Save 62% Off) 
- JackandElliot.com - $49 for C$100 Worth of Designer Clothing (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Fat-Burning Fitness Bootcamp Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- Quiznos: 4 Toasty Savings Coupons (Valid Until Spet 4) 
- Clearly Contacts: Another 10,000 Pair of FREE Glasses Giveaway on July 13 
- The Bay: 15% Off Designer Waches In-Store Coupon Sale (Until July 14) 

I originally posted most of these on Friday, but they all expire tonight.

Clearly Contacts is giving away another 10,000 pair of free glasses on Wednesday, July 13.

----------


## Kg810

Any reviews on Traction Tire Treadpro Tire Centre? Never heard of them before.

----------


## npham

The watch deal is hilarious...

*Excludes Michele, Burberry, Tissot, Coach, Michael Kors, Marc b y Marc Jacobs, TW Steel, Toy Watch, Juicy Couture, Ice Watch, Citizen, Bulova, Seiko, Timex, Casio & Ironman.

WTF is left if they exclude these brands? I mean Timex and Casio were excluded too.

----------


## adam c

> _Originally posted by npham_ 
> *The watch deal is hilarious...
> 
> *Excludes Michele, Burberry, Tissot, Coach, Michael Kors, Marc b y Marc Jacobs, TW Steel, Toy Watch, Juicy Couture, Ice Watch, Citizen, Bulova, Seiko, Timex, Casio &amp; Ironman.
> 
> WTF is left if they exclude these brands? I mean Timex and Casio were excluded too.*



diesel and dkny i guess?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by npham_ 
> *The watch deal is hilarious...
> 
> *Excludes Michele, Burberry, Tissot, Coach, Michael Kors, Marc b y Marc Jacobs, TW Steel, Toy Watch, Juicy Couture, Ice Watch, Citizen, Bulova, Seiko, Timex, Casio &amp; Ironman.
> 
> WTF is left if they exclude these brands? I mean Timex and Casio were excluded too.*



The Bay has a large selection of watches and carry a lot of brands. I think I heard that they are Canada's top selling watch retailer.

Here's a link to view their selection of wormen's watches: http://www.thebay.com/eng/women-watches-thebay

Here's a link to view Men's watches:
http://www.thebay.com/eng/men-watches-thebay

Here's a couple brands that are included in the sale: Emporio Armani, Hugo Boss, Diesel, Guess, Lacoste, Fossil, etc...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $39 for $200 Worth of Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $161 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rent A Maid - $49 For A Wall To Wall Cleaning For Your Entire Home (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Roberto's Hair Studio - $10 For A Blowout Including A Wash, Style, & Blow-Dry (Save 67% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...re-12-for.html 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Photo Scanning - $20 for 500 Printed Photos Scanned to High Resolution Digital Images on DVD (Save 60% Off) 
- Aqua Sport Scuba Center: $164 for a 20-Hour PADI Open Water Diver Certification Course and Four Open Water Wetsuit Dives (Save 50% Off) 
- Nubare Laser & Skincare Inc.: $49 for 1 Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save 55% Off) 
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $10 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauti by Sarah - $20 for a Personalized Makeup Instruction session (Save 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: 7 Eleven - Get a FREE 7.11 oz Slurpee TODAY (July 11) 
- The Bay: Save an Additional 25% Off Women's Clearance Shoes and Sandals Printable Coupon (July 11-14) 
- Old Navy: Save 25% Off Online Purchase (Until July 12) 

This is a reminder that for today only, 7 Eleven is celebrating it's birthday. So drop by your nearest store to receive a FREE 7.11 oz slurpee, while quantities last.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 12 Deals:

- FREE DRAW: TeamBuy.ca - Win $100 in Free TeamBuy Bucks! (July 15) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $29 for 4 Acne Clearing Treatments (Save $367 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Noori's Salon - $19 For A Brazilian Waxing (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Roberto's Hair Studio - $10 For A Blowout Including A Wash, Style, & Blow-Dry (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vern's Pizza - $18 For $40 Worth of Food and Drink's! (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Clean Sweep BM - $85 for 2 Three Hour Cleaning Visits for Your Home or Office (Save $615 or 88% Off) 
- Casablanca Video: $10 for $20 Toward Movie Rentals (Save 50% Off) 
- Golf Canada Calgary Centre: $12 for 2 Large Baskets of Driving Range Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- Soap & More: $27 for Soap- or Lotion-Making Class (Save 51% Off) 
- SweeTan: $22.50 for 100 tanning minutes (Save 50% Off) 
- Cold Stone Creamery: Buy One, Get One FREE Printable Coupon (Until July 28) 
- Banana Republic: Save 25% Off On Already-Reduced Items (July 12) 
- Bootlegger: Save 20% Off On A Single Regular Priced Item (Until July 27) 
- The Body Shop: Spend $30 and Save $10 Off Your Purchase Printable Coupon (Until August 7) 

I'm giving away $100 in TeamBuy credits to a blog reader this Friday, July 15. It's easy and free to enter the draw. Click here for more details about the giveaway and how to enter.

I took advantage of the driving range deal today.

If you like ice cream, there's a printable Buy One, Get One Free coupon on my blog to Cold Stone Creamery.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kefi Greekhouse & Ouzo Bar - $20 For $50 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Amici Hair Studio & Spa - $14 For A 30-Minute Manicure And 30-Minute Pedicure (Save 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $29 for 4 Acne Clearing Treatments (Save $367 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $15 For Two 20 Minute Aqua Massage Sessions! (Save 76% Off) 
- Rose Garden Thai Restaurant: $20 for $40 to Spend on Dinner (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: E N V Y Fitness Inc. - $24 for 20 Classes in Spinning, Mommy Strollersize, MMA and more (Save $126 or 84% Off) 
- Dover Pizza Steak House & Lounge: $10 for $20 Worth of Italian Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- DMS SMILE: $59 for a Confident White Smile Take-Home Kit (Save 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Photo Scanning - $20 for 500 Printed Photos Scanned to High Resolution Digital Images on DVD (Save 60% Off) 
- Arby's: FREE Small Curly Fries Printable Coupon (July 13) 
- REMINDER: Clearly Contacts - Another 10,000 Pair of FREE Glasses Giveaway Today 
- Tim Hortons: $0.99 for a Small Premium Blend Iced Coffee (Limted Time Only) 
- New Era Technology - Hot Summer Discounts (Save 20-50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 13) 
- Maybelline New York: FREE Color Sensational High Shine Lipstick Facebook "Like" Contest (Until July 20) 

There's a bunch of great restaurant deals today. I purchased the Kefi Greekhouse & Ouzo Bar and Rose Garden Thai deal. Speaking of restaurant deals, I started CalgaryRestaurantDeals.ca a couple months ago. I basically just copy all the restaurant deals over from Calgary Deals Blog. It makes it a bit easier to browse if you only like restaurant deals.

There's 2 freebies today. Clearly Contacts is giving away another 10,000 pair of free glasses today. My wife just called and told me she ordered two pairs today (sent to different addresses).

Today only, you can print out a coupon and get a free order of small curly fries at Arby's.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glory of India - $49 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of Beer, Lager or Wine (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Olive's Restaurant - $19 For $50 Worth Of Fine Mediterranean Dining (Save 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kefi Greekhouse & Ouzo Bar - $20 For $50 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Discovery Wildlife Park - $14 For Two Adult General Admission Tickets! (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ink and Toner Plus Ltd. - $20 for $40 Worth of Inkjet, Toner Cartridges and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga in Bowness - $30 for 20 Indoor or Outdoor Yoga Classes (Save 85% Off) 
- Roberto's Hair Studio: $14 for a Blow Out, Wash, Relaxing Head Massage, Blow Dry & Style (Save 60% Off) 
- Stage West Theatre Restaurant: Dinner-Theatre Admission to "Dont Hug Me." Three Options Available. (Save 50% Off) 
- National Golf Academy: $35 for a Private 30-Minute Golf Lesson with Computer/Video Swing Analysis (Save 50% Off) 
- The Bean Stop: $6.50 for two Large Chai Lattes & two Biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Foot Locker: Save 30% Off During the Friends and Family Event Printable Coupon (July 14-17) 
- The Children's Place: Buy a Denim Item, Get a $5 Coupon (Until July 31) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: Save an Additional 30% Off on Clearance Items Online 

I really like the Olive's Restaurant today. I rarely encounter food deals that are 62% off to a prestigious restaurant like Olives. This is a great deal and I will be stocking up. Olives is a very nice and trendy restaurant located on the main floor in the Arriva Condo building downtown by the Saddledome. I took my wife there to celebrate our anniversary last year.

Foot Locker's Friends and Family sale starts today! You can download/ print the 30% off coupon on my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 15 Deals:

- FREE DRAW REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca - Win $100 in Free TeamBuy Bucks! (July 15) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $129 for 24 Manicures and 24 Pedicures with Paraffin Treatments (Save $1,767 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th - $29 For $170 Worth Of Prescription Sunglasses Or Eyeglasses (Save $141 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fluid Movements - $49 For A Colonic Hydrotherapy Treatment & Initial Consultation (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LipoLaser Solutions - $99 For 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming Sessions On The Area of Your Choice! (Save $576 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blanc Cosmetics - $69 for Teeth Whitening and 25% Off Maintenance Products (Save 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DMS Smile - $39 for a Professional Teeth Whitening Kit OR $59 for a Teeth Whitening Kit for Two (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- Unlimited Canmore Adventures: 10 Games of Paintball or Season Pass (Save 50% Off) 
- Yoga Santosha: $25 for five Yoga classes (Save 64% Off) 
- Links of GlenEagles: Exclusive Free Nike Golf Balls Coupon + Weekend Golf Deals 
- Banana Republic: Save 25% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until July 17) 
- Esprit: Save 40% Off Almost Everything (Until July 18) 
- Peoples Jewellers: Save Up To 50% Off Clearance Sale Plus Save an Extra 10% Off 

Here's a reminder that I'll be giving away $100 in TeamBuy Bucks tonight so make sure you're entered into the draw.

The $129 for 24 Manicures and 24 Pedicures deal at Zeneba Academy of Esthetics looks like a very hot deal. That breaks down to only $2.69 per treatment! My wife jumped on the deal as soon as she saw it. 

If you're a golfer, I have an exclusive Links of GlenEagles coupon that'll get you free box of Nike Golf Balls when you play Mon-Tues, or a free sleeve of Nike Golf Balls when you play any other day of the week when you present the coupon when paying for any greenfree (including promotional rates). They have a couple great deals this weekend where you can save 30% off.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $129 for 24 Manicures and 24 Pedicures with Paraffin Treatments (Save $1,767 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Olive's Restaurant - $19 for $50 Worth Of Fine Mediterranean Dining (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: LipoLaser Solutions - $99 for 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming Sessions On The Area of Your Choice! (Save $576 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fluid Movements - $44 for a Colonic Hydrotherapy Treatment & Initial Consultation (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Blanc Cosmetics - $69 for Teeth Whitening and 25% Off Maintenance Products (Save 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: DMS Smile - $39 for a Professional Teeth Whitening Kit OR $59 for a Teeth Whitening Kit for Two (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- Golf Canada Centre: $12 for 2 on the Putting Course (Save 50% Off) 
- Elite Brights - $39 for Home Teeth-Whitening Kit (Save 87% Off) 
- RONA: Get 10% Off Your Entire Purchase Before Noon Early Bird Promotion (July 16-17 Only) 
- LIDS.ca: $6 Summer Clearance Weekend Sale (Until July 17) 
- Aritzia: Save 30-50% Off All Summer Merchandise 

You can save 10% off your purchase at RONA this weekend if you shop before noon. 

This weekend only, Lids.ca is clearing out a bunch of hats for only $6. There's a pretty good selection to choose from including half a dozen Flames caps.

----------


## Kritafo

Today is also free admission to Banff National Park, it's National Parks Day.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 17 Deal: 

- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $129 for 24 Manicures and 24 Pedicures with Paraffin Treatments (Save $1,767 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Olives Restaurant - $19 for $50 Worth Of Fine Mediterranean Dining (Save 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LipoLaser Solutions - $99 for 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming Sessions On The Area of Your Choice! (Save $576 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fluid Movements - $44 for a Colonic Hydrotherapy Treatment & Initial Consultation (Save 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India - $49 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of Beer, Lager or Wine (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Blanc Cosmetics - $69 for Teeth Whitening and 25% Off Maintenance Products (Save 66% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $12 for $25 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Save 52% Off) 
- ALDO: Save up to 70% Off Selected Styles Sale + Free Shipping 
- Michaels: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Valid until July 22) 
- REMINDER: Foot Locker: Save 30% Off Friends and Family Event Coupon (July 14-17) 

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday. Here's a reminder that they expire tonight. The Olives Restaurant and Zeneba Mani/Pedi deals are hot sellers.

Also, today is the last day to take advantage of Foot Lockers 30% off Friends and Family event.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: World White Smiles - $42 for 3 Twenty Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $157 or 79% Off) 
- Fusion Power Bandz: $15 for a Fusion Power Band + Free Shipping (Save 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sure Print - $55 For An 18`` X 24`` Canvas Print (Save $85 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $35 for a 30 Minute Manicure And Your Choice Of Waxing Services (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pandora Bags - $20 for $50 Worth of Handbags and Purses (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MuayThai Institute - $30 for Ten Muay Thai Classes (Save 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inches-A-Weigh - $20 for 10 Infrared Sauna Sessions (Save 80% Off) 
- The Yellow Nectarine - TYN Lounge: $20 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Cuisine and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Save $10 on your Purchase of $50 of more Coupon (July 20 Only) 
- Taco Bell: Buy One, Get One Free Burrito Supreme Coupon (Valid Until July 31) 
- Amazon.ca: Daily Movies & TV One-Day Deals (July 18- 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Posh Hair Salon - $45 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Blowout Treatment and Partial Foil Highlights (Save $170 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Athlima Personal Training - $13 For A One Hour Personal Training Session In Studio Or In Home (Save 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MO Acupuncture & Massage Centre - $35 For A 1 Hour Acupuncture Treatment & Consultation (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Royal India - $15 for $30 Worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine and Drinks! (Save 50% Off) 
- The Mongolie Grill: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Anytime Fitness - $49 for 10 Zumba or Boot Camp Classes and a 2-Month All-Access Club Membership (Save $451 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Body Essentials Spa and Wellness Centre - $139 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save $461 or 77% Off) 
- The Centre Spa and Wellness: $40 for an organic spa facial (Save 50% Off) 
- GAP: Save 35% off any Online Purchase 2-Days Only Sale (July 19-20) 
- Gymboree: Buy One Jean, Get One 50% Off 
- Joe Fresh: Save $5 Off Purchase of Adult Shorts Priced $16 or More (Until July 29) 

The Posh Hair Salon deal looks like it's going to be a hot seller today. There's a couple decent restaurant deals.

For 2 days only, you can save 35% off any online purchase at GAP. Just enter the promo code "GAP2011" at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Clinic of Distinctive Therapies - $35 for a 30 Minute Massage, 30 Minute Slimming Infrared Sauna and 3 Ten Minute Slimming Vibration Sessions (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tazl Inc. - $8 For The "Mini Solar Kit" (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kesar Lacroix Makeup Design - $24 For Mobile Spa Package Including A Mini Manicure, Eye Lash Extentions, & Brow Shaping! Experience These Services In The Comfort Of Your Home Or Office (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $39 for Three 30 Minute LED Teeth Whitening Sessions, Three 30 Minute Aromatherapy Oxygen Bar Sessions And More! (Save $491 or 93% Off) 
- Citadel Cafe: $10 for $20 to Spend on Cafe Fare (Save 50% Off) 
- The Bank on 8th Restaurant: $15 for $30 Worth of Scrumptious Food and Refreshing Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo: $45 for Professional Photo Session, 11 Prints, and Mini CD (Save 75% Off) 
- La Van Vietnamese Submarine: $5 for any sub and bubble tea (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pandora Bags - $20 for $50 Worth of Handbags and Purses (Save 60% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 20) 
- Starbucks: Buy a Beverage and Get a Cold Grande Beverage for $2 After 2 PM (Until September 5) 
- Ricki`s: Save an Additional 30% Off Last Ticketed Price Online 
- Please Mum: Save an Additional 15% Off Your Entire Purchase Online (Until July 23) 

If you're a fan of Starbucks, they've got a pretty good promotion going on righ now. From now until September 5, you can a Grande cold beverage, after 2 pm, for only $2 when you present your receipt from a beverage purchase in the morning.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN - $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117.50 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep - $89 For 2 Visits Of Wall To Wall House Cleaning (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: J.R. Contracting - $59 For A Full Summer Lawn Package Including Aeration, Fertilization and Overall Inspection! 2 Options Available (Save $291 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Kesar Lacroix Makeup Design - $24 For Mobile Spa Package Including A Mini Manicure, Eye Lash Extentions, & Brow Shaping In The Comfort Of Your Home Or Office (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Pazyryk Art Limited - $29 for $350 Worth of Authentic Persian Rugs and Art (Save $321 or 92% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Execu Clean - $39 for a Residential or Office Green Cleaning (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- Tri-Yoga Calgary: $49 for Five Yoga Classes with Child Care (Save 55% Off) 
- Harworth Publishing Inc.: $25 for a one year subscription to Spa Life and Inns Magazine (Save 55% Off) 
- Memory Express: Customer Appreciation Sale (July 21-27) 
- Flight Deal: Round-trip Flight from Calgary to Phoenix for only $297 Including Tax! (Save up to 35% Off) 
- Esprit: Save 40% Off Online (Until July 26) 
- Reitmans: Save an Extra 30% Off the Lowest Ticketed Price (Until July 23) 
- Browns: Save Up To 80% Off on Boots Online 

I bought the Junk Removal deal this morning. I have a ton of crap in the basement that I need to throw out. 

Before you buy the JR Contracting Lawn Package deal, I suggest you call ahead and try to book an appointment first. I heard from a lot of my readers that they sold too many vouchers the last time they were featured on DealFind and that it was a pain in the ass to book an appointment.

Also, to everyone who purchased any Olives Restaurant vouchers last weekend, I just found out they went under. This sucks cause I stocked up on this deal and really wanted to use my vouchers. You can contact DealTicker and they'll give you a full refund.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 22 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Anishas MediSpa - $249 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 3 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,491 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $19 Towards Any Waxing Services Valued Up To $100 (Save 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag Paintball - $24 For An Outdoor Paintball Package For 2 People Including 250 Paintballs (125 Paintballs Each), Camouflage, Mask, Chest Protector, Marker, & Lunch! (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 For Ten 60 Minute Massages of Your Choice Including Relaxation, Thai Stem or Therapeutic! (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- Serenité Spa: $62 for an Hour-Long Facial or $35 for a Purifying Back Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $20 for an Ionic Foot Bath, Oxygen Session and 3 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Speedy Collision: $50 for $250 Worth of Auto Repair (Save 80% Off) 
- Kidz 'n' Koffee: $20 for 4 Kid's Play Passes and a $20 Credit for Food and Drinks (Save 55% Off) 
- Fusion Power Bandz: $15 to experience the benefits of Fusion Power Bandz (Save 57% Off) 
- Calgary Tower Sky 360 Restaurant: $29 for a 3-Course Lunch for 2 (Save 55% Off) 
- GAP: Save 40% Off at GapCanada.​ca 1-Day Only Sale (July 22) 
- The Shoe Company: Save Up To 70% Off on Already-Reduced Items and Save an Extra 20% Off Online 
- Banana Republic: Save Up To 40% Off During the Summer Break Sale (Until July 24) 
- Garage: Spend $75 or More and Get a FREE Hoodie Online 

I've never purchased anything from TravelZoo before, but I took advantage of the Sky 360 Restaurant deal.

Today only, you can save 40% off when you shop at GAP online. Just enter the coupon code "GAPLOVE40".

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 23 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Anishas MediSpa - $249 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $5,491 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Clean Sweep - $89 for 2 Visits Of Wall To Wall House Cleaning (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for Ten 60 Minute Massages of Your Choice Including Relaxation, Thai Stem or Therapeutic! (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Capture The Flag Paintball - $24 for an Outdoor Paintball Package For 2 People Including 250 Paintballs, Camouflage, Mask, Chest Protector, Marker, & Lunch! (Save 56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Serenité Spa: $62 for an Hour-Long Facial or $35 for a Purifying Back Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Oral Spa - $20 for an Ionic Foot Bath, Oxygen Session and 3 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save 80% Off) 
- Coffee & S'cream: $12 for Four-Admission Punch Card for Play Area and Four 16 oz. Cups of Coffee (Save 63% Off) 
- CAN-AD Global Enviro Solutions: $32 for a 10-Pack Fuel Conditioner Kit (Save 60% Off) 
- Cold Stone Creamery: Get 50% Off Any "Love It" Size Ice Cream Coupon (Until Aug 4) 
- Costco: Weekly Instant Savings Handout Coupons (July 25-31) 
- Coach Factory Store: Save an Extra 30% Off Printable Coupon (Until Aug 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 24 Deals: 

- LAST CHANCE: Anishas MediSpa - $249 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $5,491 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for Ten 60 Minute Massages of Your Choice Including Relaxation, Thai Stem or Therapeutic! (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Clean Sweep - $89 for 2 Visits Of Wall To Wall House Cleaning (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Capture The Flag Paintball - $24 for an Outdoor Paintball Package For 2 People Including 250 Paintballs, Camouflage, Mask, Chest Protector, Marker, & Lunch! (Save 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN - $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117.50 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Serenité Spa: $62 for an Hour-Long Facial or $35 for a Purifying Back Treatment (Save 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oral Spa - $20 for an Ionic Foot Bath, Oxygen Session and 3 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save 71% Off) 
- Blurb: $20 for $45 Worth of Custom Book Creations (Save 56% Off) 
- Body Graphics: $29 for two sheets of temporary tattoos (Save 55% Off) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Extra 10% Off All TeamBuy Deals Promo Code (Until July 31) 
- GAP: Save up to 35% Off Shop Early, Save More Online Sale (July 24-26) 
- Clearly Contacts: Back 2 School $38 Glasses Sale or Family 3 Pack for $99 (Until Sept 5) 

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday. Here's a reminder they expiry today.

TeamBuy has released a promo code where you can save an extra 10% off TeamBuy.ca's already great deals. Just type "extra10now" in the promo code section of any deal's check-out to redeem. This offer expires July 31.

----------


## LongCity

Bubblemania deal up today - $30 worth of food for $15. Lots of you will probably enjoy this.

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Bubblemania deal up today - $30 worth of food for $15. Lots of you will probably enjoy this.*



I was looking at the details on this, and even though it's not said outright I have a strong suspicion that it's for breakfast only. Which, of course, is completely not what I'd want to use it for.

----------


## t_soarer

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> * 
> 
> I was looking at the details on this, and even though it's not said outright I have a strong suspicion that it's for breakfast only. Which, of course, is completely not what I'd want to use it for.*



Yeah I'm under a similar impression...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Paintball - $29 for Paintball for 2 People, Including a Level 2 Gun, 125 Paintballs Each, and Equipment (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rent-A-Maid - $45 For 3 Hours Of Residential Cleaning (Save 65% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Rent-A-Maid - $45 for a Professional 3 Hour Cleaning Of Your Entire Home, Condo or Office (Save 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Laser Skin Studio - $19 For A Diamond Microdermabrasion. With Certified Organic Products (Save 81% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011/07/hot-deal-fresh-laser-skin-studio-19-for.html 
- Bubblemania Café - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Boulder Creek Golf: $119 for 4 Rounds of Golf Including Cart and 4 Buckets of Balls (Save $177 or 60% Off) 
- Vivid Hair Design: Capital Hill Hair Services. Choose from Three Options. (Save 56% Off) 
- Balance Shiatsu Therapist: $35 for a one hour shiatsu treatment (Save 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Save an Additional 40% Off on Sale Items (July 25-28) 
- Le Chateau: Spend More, Save More on Sale Items 
- Peoples: Save 15% Off Your Purchase Online (Until July 31)

I purchased the Boulder Creek golf deal this morning. Remember to buy through my link and use the TeamBuy promo code to get an extra 10% off.

I was pretty excited when I first saw the Bubblemania deal. However, the fine print sounds like you can only use from 7am - 1pm.

Dealathons and LivingDeal are featuring the same deal from the same cleaning company today.

----------


## HyperZell

Wow I'd be super careful about the Rent-A-Maid deal. I had a deal fall through recently with Calgary Cleaners because they were overrun (and they subsequently disappeared). I can't imagine how busy Rent-A-Maid is going to get if they are featured on two separate deal sites.

----------


## nj2Type-S

bubblemania!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Disoblige

It doesn't say if this is only for Breakfast or not. I know they are trying to promote their breakfast they've recently started, but it looks like it is assumed that the coupon works for anytime. Could be wrong though.

----------


## menace3

i think its available from 7am-1pm

----------


## Disoblige

Yeah, that's what it says but it just says that they serve breakfast/brunch during that time, not necessarily when you can use the coupon.

I guess it is assumed it's just for breakfast.

----------


## nj2Type-S

yeah, it's only for breakfast. still a pretty good deal!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rejuve! - $39 for 2 Forty Five Minute Deep Tissue or Relaxation Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rent-A-Maid - $45 For 3 Hours Of Residential Cleaning (Save 65% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $14 For A Manicure, Pedicure, Hand and Foot Paraffin Treatment PLUS A 60-Minute Body Massage. Your Choice Of Thai Stem, Relaxation or Therapeutic (Save $130 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 For $100 Towards A Windshield Replacement! (Save 81% Off) 
- Boulder Creek Golf Course: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Rumba Cuban Dance School - $29 for any 5-Week Dance Class in Zumba, Salsa, Reggaeton and more (Save 72% Off) 
- Tommy Burger Bar: Haysboro Burgers, Lighter Fare, and Drinks on a Weekday or Weekend (Save 50% Off) 
- Whitening Lightning - $29 for a Super Booster teeth whitening pen (Save 66% Off) 
- Hush Puppies: Save 40% Off Entire Purchase Online (Until Aug. 1) 
- Aeropostale: Get $10 Off Every Pair of Jeans (Until July 31) 
- Pier 1 Imports: Save $10 Off Your Purchase Printable Coupon (Until July 27) 

The Rejuve $39 for (2) 45 Minute Massage deal is a hot seller today. They've already sold over 500 vouchers as of noon.

There's another great deal to Zeneba Academy of Esthetics. For only $14, you can get a Manicure, Pedicure, Hand and Foot Paraffin Treatment PLUS A 60-Minute Body Massage!

The Cal-Alta Auto Glass $19 for $100 is a pretty good deal too if you need to replace your windshield. I took advantage of this deal a couple weeks a back and replaced the windshield on my wife's car. I called around and they offered the best price.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 27 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for a 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap, Including Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa - $49 For A 24 Karat Gold Facial, And An Eyeberow Threading, Plus A $10 Gift Card (Save $126 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World White Smiles - $49 For 2 Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $349 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Titans Twisted Tavern - $13 For $30 Worth of Wings, Ribs, Pasta, Pizza, Burgers, and More! (Save 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Rent-A-Maid - $45 For 3 Hours Of Residential Cleaning (Save 65% Off) 
- sohni skin & hair studio: $40 for a Shampoo, Conditioning, Blow Dry, and Style; $100 for a Cut, Color, Conditioning, Blow Dry, and Style; or $50 for a Full-Face Microdermabrasion (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $19 for an Elegant Manicure and Pedicure (Save 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $39 for 10 Rock-Climbing Sessions (Save 69% Off) 
- Waterway Houseboat Vacations: $645 for a fabulous Waterway Houseboat vacation (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Flight from Calgary to Taiwan - $752 roundtrip after tax 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 27) 
- Old Navy: Save 20% Off Entire Purchase (Until July 28) 
- Pier 1 Imports: Save 50% Off Any Regular Priced LED Candles (Until July 29) 
- Roots: Save Up To 50% Off Summer Sale Online

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $161 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $59 For An 18 Hole Round Of Golf For Two, Use of Power Cart and More! (Save $141 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $59 for a Golf Package For 2! Includes 18 Holes, Power Cart, & 2 Buckets Of Range Balls (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: No Limits AFC - $15 For 5 Parkour Classes (Save 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World Resorts International - $399 for 7 Night Accommodation to Any Participating Resort of Your Choice in US, Mexico and Caribbean (Save $1,101 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $14 for a Manicure, Pedicure, Hand and Foot Paraffin Treatment PLUS A 60-Minute Body Massage. Your Choice Of Thai Stem, Relaxation or Therapeutic (Save $130 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BCOR Fitness - $20 for One Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Save 86% Off) 
- Kananaskis Country Campground: $30 for a Full Day Canoe Rental on Lower Kananaskis Lake (Save 50% Off) 
- Sweet Physique: $80 for Full-Body Detoxifying Universal Contour Wrap (Save $129 or 62% Off) 
- Lioness for Lovers: $30 to enhance your romance (Save 57% Off) 
- Smart Set: Save an Extra 50% Off Already Reduced Merchandise 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Save 20% Off and Get a $10 Gift Card Senior's Day (July 28) 
- Roots: Save $20 Off Purchase of $100 Online 

LivingDeal and Dealathons are both offering a similar deal to Boulder Creek Golf Course today. However, LivingDeals' deal is a better buy. Both deals are the same price, but LivingDeals package includes an extra 2 free hot dogs, 2 free drinks (beer or pop) and a 2 for 1 Silverwing Golf Course voucher.

Koncept Autoworks deal is going to be a hot seller today. DealFind featured an identical deal last month and sold over 1,250+ vouchers. 

DealTicker's Zeneba Academy Of Aesthetics deal has sold over 750 vouchers. I believe this makes it DealTicker's top selling deal in Calgary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 29 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $99 for 3 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions, 3 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $936 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $59 for a Golf Package For 2! Includes 18 Holes, Power Cart, & 2 Buckets Of Range Balls (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - $55 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning. Including 2 Cleaners And Cleaning Supplies (Save 61% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Skin Kandi Spa & Tanning - $225 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 3 Areas of Your Body! (Save $2045 or 90% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for a 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap, Including Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- Kawa Espresso Bar: $5 for $10 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Hirai Health Services: $40 for a Colon Hydrotherapy Cleanse (Save 60% Off) 
- Brewster's Kananaskis Ranch Golf Course: $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two (Save 50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag Paintball: $25 for a paintball excursion for two (Save 61% Off) 
- The Children's Place: Spend More, Save More (Until July 31) 
- Home Outfitters: Save 20% Off Any Single Regular Priced Item or Save 25% Off With an HBC Mastercard/Credit Card (July 29 - 31) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75 or More and Get a $20 Petro Canada Gift Card (July 30) 

There's 2 golf deals today. There's the Dealathons Boulder Creek deal from yesterday and a Groupon yo Brewster's Kananaskis Ranch Golf Course.

I took a chance on the Kardo cleaning deal. It's featured on DealTicker so I don't expect them to sell too many vouchers and have any issues booking an appointment.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 30 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $89 for 3 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions, 3 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $946 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - $55 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning. Including 2 Cleaners And Cleaning Supplies (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $59 for a Golf Package For 2! Includes 18 Holes, Power Cart, & 2 Buckets Of Range Balls (Save 60% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Skin Kandi Spa & Tanning - $225 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions! (Save $2,045 or 90% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $39 for a 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap, Including Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kawa Espresso Bar - $5 for $10 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hirai Health Services: $40 for a Colon Hydrotherapy Cleanse (Save 60% Off) 
- Circus Gatti - $30 for a Family Outing to See Circus Gatti at Max Bell Centre (Save 49% Off) 
- RW&CO: Take an Extra 50% Off on All Sale Merchandise 
- Clearly Contacts: 10,000 FREE Glasses Canada Giveaway (Aug 2) 

Clearly Contacts is giving away another 10,000 pair of free glasses on Tuesday, August 2. I'll do a reminder post the day of the giveaway to remind all of you.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 31 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Koncept Autoworks - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $161 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $59 for a Golf Package For 2! Includes 18 Holes, Power Cart, & 2 Buckets Of Range Balls (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $14 for a Manicure, Pedicure, Hand and Foot Paraffin Treatment PLUS A 60-Minute Body Massage. Your Choice Of Thai Stem, Relaxation or Therapeutic (Save $130 or 90% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Skin Kandi Spa & Tanning - $225 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions! (Save $2,045 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $89 for 3 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions, 3 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $946 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kawa Espresso Bar - $5 for $10 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hirai Health Services: $40 for a Colon Hydrotherapy Cleanse (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Systems: $99 for One-Month Whole Body Vibration Membership and Spa Package (Save 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $39 for a 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap, Including Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- DMS SMILE: $59 for a Confident White Smile Take-Home Kit (Save 59% Off) 
- Michaels: 20% Off Entire Purchase Including Sale Items Coupon (Until Aug 5) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Save 25% Off Your Entire Purchase In-Stores Only (Until Aug 7)
- Hollister: Save 25% Off Your Entire Purchase In-Stores Only (Until Aug 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 1 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: RT 4 Life - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including Retouched Images, a DVD and More (Save $975 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $59 for a Golf Package For 2! Includes 18 Holes, Power Cart, & 2 Buckets Of Range Balls (Save 60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services - $55 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning. Including 2 Cleaners And Cleaning Supplies (Save 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Skin Kandi Spa & Tanning - $225 For 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions! (Save $2,045 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DanceFIT Fitness - $20 for 10 Dance Fitness Classes or $40 for 20 Dance Fitness Classes (Save 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Key to the City: $48 for Year of Roadside Assistance (Save 68% Off) 
- With Your Touch Invitations & Fine Stationery: $24 for $60 Worth of Products (Save 60% Off) 
- TechPro Computer Solutions: $24 for an Onsite Computer Tune-Up (Save 70% Off) 
- Best Buy: Midsummer Electronics Online Only Sale (Aug 1) 
- Banana Republic: Earn $25 BR Style Notes for Every $50 Spent (Aug 1-18) 
- Old Navy: Get $10 For Every $20 You Spend In-Store (Aug 1-18) 

I originally posted a bunch of these deals on Friday. Thanks to the long weekend, most of the deals expire today.

Best Buy has a midsummer online only sale today from 4pm MST to until Aug 2 @ 8am MST.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $29 for a Round of 18 Holes, Large Bucket of Balls, Food, Drinks, and More (Save 51% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Esthetics - $14 for a 60 Minute Massage, Manicure, Pedicure, Plus a Hand & Foot Treatment (Save $130 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag Paintball - $24 For Paintball For 2 People Including A Level 2 Gun, 125 Paintballs Each And Equipment (Save 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wicked Chili - $24 For $50 Worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine and Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- Naturally Within Healing - $39 for a Hour-Long Healing Touch and BodyTalk Session (Save 51% Off) 
- Dinah Cohen: $25 for a 60-Minute Reiki Session and Professional Consultation (Save 67% Off) 
- The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio: $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramics Painting (Save 50% Off) 
- Reading Eggs: $31 for a One-Year Subscription to an Online Children's Reading Program (Save 52% Off) 
- Whitening Lightning: $29 for a Super Booster Teeth Whitening Pen (Save 71% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts: 10,000 FREE Glasses Canada Giveaway (TODAY Aug 2) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 1-7) 
- Future Shop: Deal of the Day 1-Day Only Offers (August 1-7) 

Clearly Contacts is giving away 10,000 pair of free glasses today! Get yours now before they're all gone. This promotion is valid for first time ClearlyContact.ca glasses customers only.

DealFind is featuring a very good deal to Boulder Creek Golf Course today. For only $29, you can get a Round of 18 Holes, Large Bucket of Balls, a hot dog, draught beer or fountain pop, and a 2 for 1 voucher to Silverwing Golf Course.

----------


## HyperZell

Is it my imagination, GDCivicSi, or have you stopped sending daily emails? I haven't received one for awhile now...

----------


## gqmw

I've been getting the emails...

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> *Is it my imagination, GDCivicSi, or have you stopped sending daily emails? I haven't received one for awhile now...*



If you're subscribed to my daily deals email, you should get an email every morning at around 7am. If you don't see it in your inbox, try checking your junk folder. If it's not there either, send me a PM with the email you used to sign-up and I'll check my database and see what the issue is.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 3 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $49 for 2 Twenty Minute Rejuvenating Photo Facials (Save $541 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Meats, Sausages, Beef, Pork, 3 Types of Old Fashioned Wood Smoked Bacon, Cheese & More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion, Custom Facial, and Skin Care Consultation (Save 68% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $10 For Two Tickets To Any Show (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save 67% Off) 
- Il Sogno - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch or $25 for $50 to Spend at Dinner (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for FOUR $50 Credits each towards Naturally-Raised Meats, Seafood and Desserts (Save $175 or 87% Off) 
- Mélange Restaurant & Gastro Lounge: Two-Course Dinner for Two or Continental Fare for Lunch (Save 50% Off) 
- Links of GlenEagles: August Golf Rate Breaks + Exclusive Free Nike Golf Balls Coupon 
- Apple iPhone 4: $0.01 for a Front & Back Screen Protector Kit + Free Shipping! 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (August 3) 
- Sirens: Get $5 Off Your Purchase of $25 Facebook Coupon (Aug 1-31) 

There's a bunch of great restaurant or food related today.

You can save up to 40% off green fees at Links of GlenEagles golf course this week. Don't forget to print out our exclusive coupon and get a free box or sleeve of Nike golf balls.

If you have an iPhone 4, you can buy a front and back screen protector film kit for only a penny including free shipping!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: A Womans Touch Cleaning Service - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SwitchBox - $14 For 10 Hours Of Playing Time PLUS A Frequent Gamer Account (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Yellow Nectarine - TYN Lounge: $20 For $40 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Meats, Sausages, Beef, Pork, 3 Types of Old Fashioned Wood Smoked Bacon, Cheese & More (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: City Wide Security Inc - $35 for a Complete 2 Way Voice ADT Security Home System Installation and 3 Months Free Service (Save $1,537 or 98% Off) 
- Chronos Apollo - $144 for an Skin Assessment, Deep Cleanse, Microdermabrasion, Hydrating Treatment, Facial Massage, Hand Treatment, and Makeup Application (Save 60% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save 90% Off) 
- Essence of Energy: $99 for Custom Facial Session (Save 51% Off) 
- The Bean Stop: $6.50 for two Large Chai Lattes and two Biscotti (Save 50% Off) 
- Staples Copy & Print Centre: $12.58 for a 6x8 Photo Book (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Digit Meteor Photography: FREE 30 Minute Photo Shoot Session + FREE 4X6" Photo ($99 Value) 
- Gap: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Online Only Sale (Aug 4-8) 
- Hockey Experts: FREE Skate Sharpening In-Store Offer (Until Aug 29) 
- Old Navy: 25% Off Your Purchase Online Only Sale (Until Aug 5) 

I've got 2 freebies for you guys today. You can get a Free 30 min photo shoot session plus a free 4X6" photo ($99 Value). There's no obligation to buy anything. Also, Hockey Experts is offering free skate sharpening until the end of this month (Aug 29).

You can save 30% off your entire purchase when you shop Gap online and 25% off when you shop at Old Navy online.

The 'A Womans Touch Cleaning Service' $59 for 4 Hours deal looks like it's going to be a hot seller today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness and Spa - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save $135 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $45 for a Professional Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and Full Highlights (Save $175 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ICandi Studio - $99 For A Full Hair Care Service - Includes: Wash, Cut, Full Colour, AND Full Foil Highlights, Scalp Treatment, Blow Dry, And Style (Save $11 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Meats, Sausages, Beef, Pork, 3 Types of Old Fashioned Wood Smoked Bacon, Cheese & More (Save 50% Off) 
- Wicked Chili - $12 for $25 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- X-FEST Calgary: $35 for General Admission Ticket. Featuring Music from Weezer, Jane's Addiction, and More (Save 61% Off) 
- Domino's Pizza: $65 for Ten Large Three-Topping Pizzas or a $10 for a Large Four-Topping Pizza (Save 52% Off) 
- Entertainment Book: The 2012 Entertainm​ent Coupon Book is Now Available! 
- Gap: 30% Off Entire Purchase Friends & Family In-Store Sale (Until Aug 7) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Free $10 Tim Horton Gift Card When you Spend $50 (Aug 6) 

Entertainment Book just released their 2012 coupon book. There's tons of great Buy 1, Get 1 Free coupons and you'll easily make back your money and more after you use a couple coupons. I buy the book every year.

The Chehra Wellness Spa deal is a hot seller today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Chehra Wellness and Spa - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save $135 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mercury Hair Salon - $45 for a Professional Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and Full Highlights (Save $175 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Zeneba Esthetics - $14 for a 60 Minute Massage, Manicure, Pedicure, Plus a Hand & Foot Treatment (Save $130 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: ICandi Studio - $99 for a Full Hair Care Service - Includes: Wash, Cut, Full Colour, AND Full Foil Highlights, Scalp Treatment, Blow Dry, And Style (Save $11 or 63% Off) 
- REMINDER: X-FEST Calgary: $35 for General Admission Ticket. Featuring Music from Weezer, Jane's Addiction, and More (Save 61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Wicked Chili - $12 for $25 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- McArthur Fine Furniture & Interior Design: Furniture and Home Decor. Two Options Available. (Save 50% Off) 
- JYSK: Extra 15% Off Coupon Code Online Only (Until Aug 8) 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any Purchase of $40 or More Coupon (Valid Until Aug 7) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Lego Jet Plane Event (Aug 6, 12-2pm Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 7 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness and Spa - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save $135 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Esthetics - $14 for a 60 Minute Massage, Manicure, Pedicure, Plus a Hand & Foot Treatment (Save $130 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mercury Hair Salon - $45 for a Professional Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and Full Highlights (Save $175 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ICandi Studio - $99 for a Full Hair Care Service - Includes: Wash, Cut, Full Colour, AND Full Foil Highlights, Scalp Treatment, Blow Dry, And Style (Save $11 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: A Womans Touch Cleaning Service - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Wicked Chili - $12 for $25 to Spend on Food and Drinks (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 for $100 Credit Towards Adult Products In-Store or Online (Save 70% Off) 
- Calgary Chinese Artifacts Museum - $6 for Chinese Museum Family Pass for Four (Save 50% Off) 
- Aritzia: 50-70% Off All Summer Merchandise Snooze You Lose Sale 
- Speed Stick & Lady Speed Stick: FREE Fresh Infusions Antiperspirants Product Sampling Package 
- Michaels: 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupon (Until Aug 12) 

I originally posted most of these deals on Friday, but they expire tonight.

There's a couple hots sellers. At the time of this post, the Chehra Wellness deal has sold 500+, Zeneba Esthetics has sold 495+, and the Oh Behave Love Shop has sold 1,300+ vouchers.

You can get a free Speed Stick & Lady Speed Stick Fresh Infusions Antiperspirants Product Sampling Package by filling out a quick online order form.

----------


## adam c

fyi the speed stick offer is no longer valid

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 8 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre - $25 for 25 Yoga Classes (Save $425 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $30 for a 30-Minute Oxygen Therapy Session, One Ionic Detox Foot Bath And month Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $115 or 79% off) 
- HOT DEAL:Mr. Esfihas In The Calgary Farmer's Market - $10 for $20 Worth Of Delicious Food and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- Fusion Power Bandz Canada - $15 for a Fusion Power Band + Free Shipping (Save 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: A Womans Touch Cleaning Service - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: No Limits AFC - $35 for One Month of Unlimited Classes and Membership with Open Gym Access (Save 77% Off) 
- Rajdoot: $12 for $25 of Fine Indian Cuisine (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Towne Photography: $39 for All-Day Photography Workshop (Save 84% Off) 
- Eyesitter: $94.99 for connecting you to yours with Eyesitter (Save 55% Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $28 for a 2-Hour Canoe Rental from Blue Canoe (Save 49% Off) 
- Future Shop: $40 Off an iPod Touch when you trade in any MP3 player (In-Store Only) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 8-14) 
- Old Navy: Save 25% Off Today Online Only (Aug 8-10) 
- la Vie en Rose: Get $20 Off when you Buy 2 Regularly Priced Bras (Until Aug 28) 

The $25 for 25 Yoga Class deal is going to be a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 300 vouchers as of noon.

You can get $40 off an iPod Touch when you trade in any old MP3 player at Future Shop.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 9 Deals: 

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Princess Spa - $29 For A 60-Minute Microdermabrasion Session (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Princess Spa - $29 For A 60-Minute Microdermabrasion Session (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Lawyers - $18 For A Complete Will Package! Includes A Will Document, Enduring Power Of Attorney Document, & A Personal Directive Document (Save 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre - $25 for 25 Yoga Classes (Save $425 or 94 % Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Casita Mexicana - $24 for $50 Worth of Authentic Mexican Cuisine! (Save 52% Off) 
- Sky High Bouncers: $120 for Four-Hour Rental of Bounce House with Slide (Save 54% Off) 
- Anne Paterson's Flowers: $25 for $50 Worth of Fresh Cut Flowers (Save 50% Off) 
- Fine Dry Cleaning: Household Dry-Cleaning Services or Bridal-Gown Preservation (Save 50% Off) 
- Links of GlenEagles: Greenfree Golf Rate Breaks + Exclusive Free Nike Golf Balls Coupon 
- The Bay: Givenchy Ange Ou Demon Le Secret Elixir FREE Sample (Until Aug. 10) 
- Naturalizer: Save Up To 70% Off End of Season Sale and 20% Off Promo Code (Until Aug. 31) 
- Smart Set: Get $10 Off Purchase of $40 or More (Until Aug. 24) 

DealFind has a great deal to Koto Sushi Lounge today. They've already sold 750+ vouchers as of 11:30am. Koto Sushi Lounge has a rating of 91% on Urbanspoon.com. I stocked up on the deal and purchased 5 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th - $29 for $170 Worth of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses or Sunglasses and More (Save $141 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $54 for a Standard Shine Detailing Package. Includes Complete Interior & Trunk Vacuum, Full Exterior Hand Wash And Chamois Dry, Tires Detailed & Treated, Interior & Exterior Windows Cleaned, Door Jams And Seals Cleaned/Protected & More (Save $75 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $39 for a 24 Karat Gold Facial And A 45 Minute Massage (Save $81 or 68% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Lean Body Bootcamps - $10 for a 10 Drop In Class Pass PLUS A Comprehensive Fitness Evaluation and Body Composition Test (Save $240 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Koto Sushi Lounge - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elite Fitness - $39 for 1-Month of Women's Only Foundation of Fitness Program (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- X-FEST Calgary 2011: $35 for One Ticket to X-FEST Calgary 2011 (Save 62% Off) 
- Dr. Amanda Ballas - $49 for One or $99 for Three 60- to 90-Minute Acupuncture Sessions with Health Assessment (Save 50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp in Calgary - $20 for 20 Bootcamp Classes Including Initial Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions: $16 for a Premium Women's haircut (Save 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Miami - $381 roundtrip after tax - throughout winter 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (August 10) 
- Air Canada: Flights within Canada on sale (Book by Aug 18) 
- Clearly Contacts: FREE 10,000 Glasses Canada Giveaway (Aug 10 Only) 

There are LOTS of great deals today.

DealFind extended the Koto Sushi Lounge deal for a couple more days. The deal sold 1,900+ vouchers yesterday.

YYC Deals posted a fantastic roundtrip flight from Calgary to Miami for only $381 including tax. Also, Air Canada has a flights sale within Canada.

Clearly Contacts will be giving away another 10K pair of free glasses today starting at 11am. Enter the promo code "FreeGlassesCA8" at checkout.

----------


## brokeass

That Miami one is toast

----------


## Hi-Psi

There's a pretty good deal for FlatIron Kitchen & Bar in the NE off Barlow today through YAYA.

$20 for $50 worth of food and drinks. Get's pretty good reviews online and it's one of the coolest looking restaurant/bars in the NE IMO. We just bought a bunch for a buddies going away thing we're going to be having there now due to the deal haha

Enjoy!

$20 for $50 at FlatIron Kitchen and Bar

EDIT: Just noticed that the deal actually goes for 2 more days, only 400 available though.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Horizon Meats - $20 for $40 Worth of Beef, Lamb and Free Range Poultry (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Supreme Shine - $54 for a Standard Shine Detailing Package. Includes Complete Interior & Trunk Vacuum, Full Exterior Hand Wash And Chamois Dry, Tires Detailed & Treated, Interior & Exterior Windows Cleaned, Door Jams And Seals Cleaned/Protected & More (Save $75 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $20 for 2 person pass including Paintball Guns, Goggles, Coveralls, Unlimited air and 200 Paintballs each (Save 71% Off) 
- Wicked Chili: $15 For $30 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LeisureDive Canada - $20 for a 90 Minute Introductory Scuba Dive Lesson and a $100 Gift Certificate Towards a PADI Open Water Diver Course (Save $120 or 86% Off) 
- Happy Bays Car & Dog Wash - $19 for Two Ultimate Car Washes and Two DIY Dog Washes (Save 55% Off) 
- Artful Living: $99 for $250 Worth of Beautiful Custom Framing (Save $151 or 60% Off) 
- The Bistro at Art Central: $20 for $40 Worth of French-Inspired Cuisine (Save 50% Off) 
- DMS SMILE: $59 for a Confident White Smile Take-Home Kit (Save 59% Of) 
- Banana Republic: Save 25% Off Your Purchase In-Store or Online Promo Code (Until Aug 21) 
- Coach Factory Store: Save an Extra 20% Off Printable Coupon (Until Aug 14) 
- Garage Clothing: 20% Off Everything Shopping Event + Free Swag Bag (Aug 11 from 4-9pm) 
- IKEA: 'The Price of Education Has Gone Down' Sale 

The Horizon Meat deal is going to be a very hot seller today. DealFind featured a similar deal ($30 for $60 Worth of Meats) back in April and sold over 3,800+ vouchers in a day! I stocked up on the deal last time and only have 1 voucher left. I will be stocking up on this deal and buying another 5 vouchers today.

You can save 25% off at Banana Republic by entering the promo code "BRCMAD25" online or by printing the email coupon with barcode.

----------


## menace3

anyone having problems contactiing philemona landscaping?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 12 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Hot Stone, Deep Tissue, Relaxation or Thai Stem (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $199 For Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Any Body Part (Save $2,001 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance - $89 for 2 Professional Complete Wall to Wall Home Cleaning Visits (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Fit Body Boot Camp - $49 For The Ultimate Body Slimming Package. 30 Days Of Unlimited Fit Body Bootcamp, Plus A 30 Min Therapeutic R.M.T. Massage, & A $125 Gift Card, & More (Save $413 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th - $29 for $200 towards Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Leela Eco Spa & Studio - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (Save 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Driven Fitness and Diets - $59 for a 30min Diet Consultation & 36 Custom Prepared & Delivered Meals (Save $250 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance: One or Two Essentials Plus Full Housecleaning Packages (Save 70% Off) 
- GAP Factory Store: 30-70% Off Everything for Men and Women + Extra 10% Off Coupon 
- YYC Deals: Thailand, Vietnam, and Indonesia are all under $1000 roundtrip after tax at the moment 
- Nintendo 3DS: Now only $169.99. This is a $80 price drop (Was $249.99)! 

I really like the Zeneba Academy of Esthetics $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massages deal. This is one of the best massage deals that I have ever seen! It breaks down to only $10 for a hour long massage! I purchased 2 vouchers and am thinking about buying more.

Today is also your last chance to take advantage of the Koto Sushi Lounge $25 for $50 deal. DealFind sold 1,900+ vouchers in 24 hours on Tuesday. Due to the high demand, DealFind extended the deal for a couple more days and made it one of their side deals.

Starting today, Nintendo will drop the price of the Nintendo 3DS portable gaming system from $249.99 to only $169.99! This is $80 cheaper then when it first launched a couple months ago.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 13 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Hot Stone, Deep Tissue, Relaxation or Thai Stem (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $199 For Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Any Body Part (Save $2,001 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Fit Body Boot Camp - $49 For The Ultimate Body Slimming Package. 30 Days Of Unlimited Fit Body Bootcamp, Plus A 30 Minute Therapeutic R.M.T. Massage, & A $125 Gift Card That Can Be Used Towards Bootcamp, Nutrition Plan, & More (Save $413 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance - $89 for 2 Professional Complete Wall to Wall Home Cleaning Visits (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hawaiian Heat on Elbow Dr. - $39 For 150 Tanning Minutes and 1 month of UNLIMITED Beauty Angel Treatments (Save 78% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Leela Eco Spa & Studio - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (Save 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Driven Fitness and Diets - $59 for a 30min Diet Consultation & 36 Custom Prepared & Delivered Meals (Save $250 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness - $79 for Vitamin-Infusion Facial with Optional Enhancements (Save $176 or 69% Off) 
- Jacob: Spend $75 or More and Get a FREE Perfume 
- The Bay: Spend $75 or More and Get a $25 Savings Card (Until Aug. 14) 
- Aeropostale: Save 30% Off Friends and Family Event (Until Aug. 14) 

Zeneba Academy of Esthetics and Leela Eco Spa & Studio deals are hot sellers. Both deals are available to buy until Sunday.

----------


## Hi-Psi

The deal for the FlatIron Kitchen & Bar in the NE off Barlow got extended until Sunday night! Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up incase they missed it during the week.

$20 for $50 worth of food and drinks. Get's pretty good reviews online and it's one of the coolest looking restaurant/bars in the NE IMO. We bought a bunch fr a buddies going away thing and a few to use for "date" nights with the GF.

Enjoy!

$20 for $50 at FlatIron Kitchen and Bar

----------


## LongCity

FutureShop's 50% off Ear/headphone Sale 

On until tomorrow morning.
Good prices on the Klipsch, Sennheiser stuff and the Shure se215s and Shure SRH440s.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 14 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $99 for 10 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Hot Stone, Deep Tissue, Relaxation or Thai Stem (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $199 For Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Any Body Part (Save $2,001 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Fit Body Boot Camp - $49 For The Ultimate Body Slimming Package. 30 Days Of Unlimited Fit Body Bootcamp, Plus A 30 Min Therapeutic R.M.T. Massage, & A $125 Gift Card, & More (Save $413 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Clean Sweep Building Maintenance - $89 for 2 Professional Complete Wall to Wall Home Cleaning Visits (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hawaiian Heat on Elbow Dr. - $39 For 150 Tanning Minutes and 1 month of UNLIMITED Beauty Angel Treatments (Save 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Leela Eco Spa & Studio - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (Save 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Driven Fitness and Diets - $59 for a 30min Diet Consultation & 36 Custom Prepared & Delivered Meals (Save $250 or 80% Off) 
- Boulder Creek Golf Course: $39 for Golf Outing for Two or for One Including 18 Holes, Power Cart, Range Balls, and Beverage 
- Wholesale Beauty Supply Direct: $99 for the BaByliss PRO Nano Titanium 1 3/4 flat iron (Save $120 or 55% Off) 
- Gap: Shop Early Save More. Save 35% Off Today (Until Aug. 17) 
- The Shoe Company: Save an Additional 10% Off Back to School Shoes and Boots (Until Aug. 16) 
- The Bay: Save 50% Off Women`s Swimwear and Cover-Ups and Save an Additional 40% Off Email Offer (Until Aug. 18) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: Save 20% Off Coupon Facebook "Like" Offer (Until Aug. 14) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of most of these deals that I originally posted on Friday.

You can save 35% off your purchase at Gap online today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mark-It Clean - $29 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $40 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Style & Full Colour OR 12-Foil Highlights PLUS A Face Wax Session And 30% Off All Products (Save $180 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 for $100 Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tower Chrysler - $20 for a Complete Oil Change, 15-Point Inspection & Tire Check (Save 77% Off) 
- Edges Salon & Spa Downtown: $15 for $36 worth of Schwarzkopf Color Save shampoo and conditioner hair care product (Save 58% Off) 
- Runway Tweens - $212 for a Kids' Fashion Birthday Party Package for Six People (Save 50% Off) 
- Golf Canada Centre: $12 for 2 Large Baskets of Driving Range Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty - $39 for a 1-Hr Hot Stone Massage (Save 61% Off) 
- The Banff Centre: $25 for Opera Evening for Two (Save 50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Entertainment Summer Sale - Huge Savings on Movies, Music & Video Games 
- PetSmart: Power Sale - Biggest Sale of the Year and $5 Off Coupon (Until Aug 28) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 15-28) 

I purchased 3 separate deals and spent a lot of money this morning.

I really like the $29 carpet cleaning deal and stocked up on it.

I also took advantage of the $39 hot stone massage and purchased another Cal-Alta Auto Glass voucher. I bought a voucher for my wife's car a couple months ago and Cal-Alta Auto Glass did a fantastic job. They were very professional and courteous. My mom recently got a crack on her windshield so I've been waiting for another daily deals site to feature this deal again.

----------


## Anton

Just got the carpet deal. Hopefully they come through on it...

Thanks man!

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Anton_ 
> *Just got the carpet deal. Hopefully they come through on it...
> 
> Thanks man!*



I hope they come through too. This is a sick deal and my carpets are gross with puppy stains everywhere.

I called and tried to book an appointment around 7:30am right after I purchased the voucher. They called me back at 9am and left a nice message telling me they'll take care of me and will try to call me back 2 more times to schedule me in.

----------


## EG6boi

Thanks GDCivicSi for the post up.

I went and picked up a Fluval Edge for only $104.99 (Reg $179.99 @ Big Al's, etc) at PetSmart.

Awesome deal!

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by EG6boi_ 
> *Thanks GDCivicSi for the post up.
> 
> I went and picked up a Fluval Edge for only $104.99 (Reg $179.99 @ Big Al's, etc) at PetSmart.
> 
> Awesome deal!*



You're very welcome! I'm glad I was able to help save you some money.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 16 Deals:

- Live Cosmo: New Calgary Daily Deals & Giveaway Website + Free $5 Promo Credit 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful - $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments and a 30 Minute Chemical Peel (Save $2,504 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Counter Stres Inc - $29 for a Stress Relieving Cupping Treatment & Consultation (Save 68% Off) 
- Shiraz Persian Cuisine: $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Persian Cuisine and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Edges Salon & Spa Downtown: $15 for $36 worth of Schwarzkopf Color Save shampoo and conditioner hair care product (Save 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 5 Elements Martial Arts - $20 for Five Fitness or Martial Arts Classes (Save 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: X-FEST Calgary - $35 for General Admission Ticket. Featuring Music from Weezer, Jane's Addiction, and More (Save 61% Off) 
- Salon Fli: $30 for a Haircut or $55 for Full Highlights (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $35 for a Deluxe Spa Package (Save $174 or 83% Off) 
- IKEA: The 2012 IKEA Catalogue is here! 
- Gap: Shop Early Save More. Save 30% Off Today (Until Aug. 17) 
- American Eagle: All Jeans Under $30 Online Sale (Until Aug 19) 

Live Cosmo is the latest daily deals site to launch in Calgary. Whats great about them is that they are much more than just another daily deals site. In addition to featuring one great deal each day, they also have a new concept of featuring one incredible giveaway per day for free products and services from local merchants, and free access to the coolest local events (concerts, fashion shows, special club nights, etc). I encourage all of you to check them out and take a look at their daily deals and giveaways.

As a bonus, enter the promo code "ILIVECOSMO" and you'll get $5 in FREE Live Cosmo credits when you sign up for an account. This promo code expires on August 22, 2011.

The 2012 IKEA catalogue is here! Printed copies are currently being delivered to our homes. If you can't wait for it, you can browse the catalogue online or download it on your iPhone or Android phone.

You can save 30% off your entire purchase when you shop Gap online today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Mark-It Clean - $29 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Studio School of Dance - $49 for 1 Month of UNLIMITED (Level 1 or Beginner) Dance Classes (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tech 2 You - $19 for an Onsite Computer Tune-Up (Save 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Desert Pita & Grill - $7 for $15 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $24 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment, Facial Mask and Skin Analysis (Save 73% Off) 
- Sol Schools International House - $99 for a Four-Week French or Spanish Survival Skills Language Course (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shiva Medi Spa - $49 for a Medical-Grade PCA Facial Peel (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (Save 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kristi Sneddon: $85 for One-Hour Photo Shoot, 8"x10" Print, and Online Gallery (Save 70% Off) 
- Golf Canada Centre: $12 for 2 Large Baskets of Driving Range Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- "Ovo" by Cirque du Soleil: 35% Off Calgary Show Tickets (Select Performances from Sept 8-18) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Thailand or Vietnam have gone sub $900 roundtrip after tax 
- REMINDER: Air Canada - Flights within Canada on sale (Book by Aug 18) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (August 17) 
- Links of GlenEagles: August Golf Rate Breaks + Free Nike Golf Balls Coupon (Save up to 40% Off) 

I couldn't sleep last night so I stayed up and posted a bunch of deals on my blog. 

Select "Ovo" by Cirque du Soleil performances in Calgary from Sept. 8-18 are discounted by 35% off! I just purchased some tickets and there's a very limited amount of seats available so I suggest you jump on this deal as soon as you can before they're all sold out.

YYC Deals posted a hot flight deal to Thailand or Vietnam. Speaking of flight deals, Air Canada's flights within Canada sale ends tomorrow.

The Mark-It Clean $29 carpet cleaning deal is back! This deal was originally DealFind's 1-day only sale on Monday. The deal was very popular and sold over 2,000+ vouchers in 24 hours! Due to the high demand, DealFind made it their side deal and extended the offer for a couple more days! Here's your 2nd chance to stock up on the deal or to take advantage of it before it's gone.

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Wednesday, August 17 Deals:
> 
> The Mark-It Clean $29 carpet cleaning deal is back! This deal was originally DealFind's 1-day only sale on Monday. The deal was very popular and sold over 2,000+ vouchers in 24 hours! Due to the high demand, DealFind made it their side deal and extended the offer for a couple more days! Here's your 2nd chance to stock up on the deal or to take advantage of it before it's gone.*



Tried contacting them to book an appointment but no response...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kefi Greek House & Ouzo Bar - $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Fresh Seafood, Souvlaki and Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Studio School of Dance - $49 for 1 Month of UNLIMITED (Level 1 or Beginner) Dance Classes (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60-Minute Complete Vita-Flex Reflexology Session Including: Legs, Hands, Arms, Shoulders, Back And Head (Save 55% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre - $25 for a 25 Yoga Class Pass! (Save $425 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Desert Pita & Grill - $7 for $15 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mark-It Clean - $29 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $40 for One 30-Minute Teeth-Whitening Treatment or $75 for Three Teeth-Whitening Treatments with Oxygen Therapy Treatments (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep - $89 for a Complete Home Cleaning with 2 Maids (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- The District: Three-Course Gastropub Meal for Two or Four (Save 50% Off) 
- Spruce It Up Garden Centre: $25 for $50 Worth of Plants and Garden Supplies (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Vibe Exercise Studio - $19 for three whole body vibration sessions with personal training (Save 67% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Get a $20 or $50 Promotional Card During the Spend & Get Event (Until Aug. 29) 
- Armani Exchange: Save an Extra 30% Off on Already-Reduced Items Online 
- Old Navy: Save 20% Off Your Purchase (Until Aug. 19) 

The Kefi Greek House & Ouzo Bar deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 525 vouchers as of 1pm.

There's an excellent $25 for 25 Yoga class deal.

Th first 10 people who purchase the The Studio School of Dance deal through my blog and enter the promo code "THESTUDIO" at the time of purchase will save an additional $10 off! This is an exclusive off from Live Cosmo for my blog.

Also, Lids.ca is having a customer appreciation sale today. It's a 1-day sale and you can save 25% of all orders when you with the promo code "25OFFLIDS". I just found out about this and didn't get a chance to blog about it this morning.

----------


## Anton

> _Originally posted by Anton_ 
> * 
> 
> Tried contacting them to book an appointment but no response...*



Just got my appointment booked in! Hopefully they do a good job but for the money you can't go wrong!

----------


## Mixalot27

Bought 2 tickets to Cirque Du Soleil. I had a discount offer from Enmax but your link saved me an additional $12, so thanks GDCivicSi.  :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 19 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Advance Laser and Tanning - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,541 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: H&P Beauty Salon - $20 for a Relaxing Manicure and Pedicure (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Got Matcha - $29 for a Premium Tea Package Including 80 Grams of Organic Match Green Tea, 40 Grams Of Organic Matcha Chai, & Organic Matcha Cacao & More (Save $149 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $25 for a 45 Minute Massage of Your Choice With A Registered Massage Therapist! (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Yellow Nectarine Lounge - $20 For $40 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: In His Image Photographic Services - $49 for Hour-Long On-Location or In-Home Photo Shoot for Up to Six People and One High-Resolution Digital File (Save 79% Off) 
- HCG Warrior: $70 for Two Large 2oz Bottles of HCG Warrior Weight Loss Drops - As Seen on Dr Oz. (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AzzuroTerra Laser & Hair Salon: $99 for Laser Hair Removal (Save 67% Off) 
- Wholesale Beauty Supply Direct: $99 for the BaByliss PRO Nano Titanium 1 3/4 flat iron (Save $120 or 55% Off) 
- Playstation 3: $50 Price Drop on all Sony PS3 Consoles 
- FanAttic: 40% Off all Roughnecks Jerseys & 50% Off all Flames Heritage Classic Jerseys 
- Future Shop: Macleod Trail Grand Opening - Win $25 Gift Cards (Aug 19 at 10am) 
- Aeropostale: Save 50% Off Everything For Girls and Guys 
- The Bay: Coach Poppy Flower FREE Sample (Until Aug. 21) 
- The Children's Place: Save 25% Off $50 Purchase Back To School Sale (Until Aug. 21) 

There are a lot of great deals this weekend.

Sony has finally dropped the price of all Playstation 3 consoles by $50.

The FanAttic store currently has a sale where all Roughneck jerseys are 40% off and all Flames Heritage Class jerseys are 50% off.

Future Shop's Macleod Trail Grand Opening is this Saturday at 10am. Be one of the first 100 to BRING your printed R.S.V.P page and you'll get a $25 gift card! They will have exclusive stores sales all weekend long.

----------


## spikerS

I just found out that TELUS is offering iPhone 4 16gbs for $1.65! It is a referral program, so you will have to contact myself or another TELUS employee, and it will require a NEW activation, and obviously it will be a 3 year term for the $1.65 price, but it is a pretty good deal.

*edit* and I just found out that the price is valid for people that are eligible for contract renewal as well.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Mixalot27_ 
> *Bought 2 tickets to Cirque Du Soleil. I had a discount offer from Enmax but your link saved me an additional $12, so thanks GDCivicSi. *



You're welcome!

I hope you enjoy the show. I'm looking forward to it as well.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 20 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Advance Laser and Tanning - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,541 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: H&P Beauty Salon - $20 for a Relaxing Manicure and Pedicure (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Yellow Nectarine Lounge - $20 For $40 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Got Matcha - $29 for a Premium Tea Package Including 80 Grams of Organic Match Green Tea, 40 Grams Of Organic Matcha Chai, & Organic Matcha Cacao & More (Save $149 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $25 for a 45 Minute Massage of Your Choice With A Registered Massage Therapist! (Save 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: In His Image Photographic Services - $49 for Hour-Long On-Location or In-Home Photo Shoot for Up to Six People and One High-Resolution Digital File (Save 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: HCG Warrior - $70 for Two Large 2oz Bottles of HCG Warrior Weight Loss Drops - As Seen on Dr Oz. (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tower Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram: $20 for Express Oil Change (Save 71% Off) 
- Dynasty Spas: $25 for hot tub supplies plus a bonus $1000 voucher towards a hot tub (Save 50% Off) 
- H&M: Save 20% Off Entire Kids Purchase Printable Coupon (Until Aug. 21) 
- The Bay: Save 15% Off Watches Printable Coupon (Until Aug. 21) 
- M&M Meat Shops: FREE Premium Ice Cream with a $40 Purchase (Until Aug. 21) 
- Toys R Us: Nintendo Wii Console and Resort Game Only $129.97

----------


## HyperZell

FYI, the Met on 17th has a free $25 gift card offer - just mention their twitter account (@metgrill17). It's only good til Sunday though, I think.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 21 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser and Tanning - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,541 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: H&P Beauty Salon - $20 for a Relaxing Manicure and Pedicure (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Yellow Nectarine Lounge - $20 For $40 Worth Of Food & Drinks (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Got Matcha - $29 for a Premium Tea Package Including 80 Grams of Organic Match Green Tea, 40 Grams Of Organic Matcha Chai, & Organic Matcha Cacao & More (Save $149 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $25 for a 45 Minute Massage of Your Choice With A Registered Massage Therapist! (Save 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: In His Image Photographic Services - $49 for Hour-Long On-Location or In-Home Photo Shoot for Up to Six People and One High-Resolution Digital File (Save 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: HCG Warrior - $70 for Two Large 2oz Bottles of HCG Warrior Weight Loss Drops - As Seen on Dr Oz. (Save 52% Off) 
- Olly Fresco's: $11 for New York-Style Hot Sandwiches for Two (Save 52% Off) 
- The Dream Bag: $18 for $36 Worth of Baby Sleepwear and Merchandise (Save 50% Off) 
- Suzy Shier: Get 20% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until Aug. 22) 
- Old Navy: Save 30% Off a Single Item In-Store Facebook "Like" Coupon (Until Aug. 25) 
- La Vie en Rose: Save Up To 70% Off. Plus Get an Extra 30% Off Online (Until Aug. 28) 

I originally posted about most of these deals on Friday. Here's a reminder that the 3-day deals expire tonight.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wicked Chili - $20 for $50 Worth of Curries, Fresh Seafood, Butter Chicken, Indian Cuisine, Tandoori and Drinks (Save 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: That Gym! - $32 for a One Month Pass Plus 10% off Any Personal Training (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $20 for 20 T-Zone Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save 80% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga - $24 for 25 Yoga Drop-In Classes! (Save $326 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lioness For Lovers - $39 To Improve Your Love Life Package. Free Shipping Included (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BritePix - $35 for $100 to Spend on Photo Services (Save 65% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $2,801 or 93% Off) 
- Highwood Golf & Country Club: $38 for 18-Hole Golf Outing for One (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $20 for a 30 Minute Ionic Detox Foot Bath, a 30 Minute Oxygen Bar Session & 5 Ten-Minute Whole Body T-Zone Vibration Sessions (Save $296 or 83% Off) 
- Agoo: Must-have accessories for active kids for only $13.99 (Save 53% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Save 30% Off Family & Friends Event Online (Aug. 22-24) 
- Foot Locker: Take 30% Off Your Purchase Coupon (Aug 25-28) 
- Gap: Save Up To 40% Off 1969 Jeans 
- The Bay: Save an Extra 40% Off Clearance Priced Fashions and an Extra 50% Off Women's Clearance Priced Footwear 

Today is the last day for you to get $5 in free credits when you sign up for a Live Cosmo account. Enter the promotion code ILIVECOSMO on the sign up page and you'll instantly get $5 deposited into your account.

You can save 30% off when you shop Banana Republic online during their Family & Friends Event with the promo code BRCFRIENDS. The sale goes from Aug 22-24. 

You can also save 30% off your purchase at Foot Locker on Aug 25-28 if you print the coupon on my blog.

----------


## BigMass

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> *FYI, the Met on 17th has a free $25 gift card offer - just mention their twitter account (@metgrill17). It's only good til Sunday though, I think.*



total scam. Walked in about 1pm (on saturday) to mention their twitter, get a $25 gift card then come back later or another day to have dinner with the wife. They said they don't give out anything but if i wanted to eat now they would take $25 off the total bill. Wish they would have put that in their twitter so i wouldnt have wasted my time. Rest assured Ill never go back to eat at a place that thinks bait and switch is a good business model.

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by BigMass_ 
> * 
> 
> total scam. Walked in about 1pm (on saturday) to mention their twitter, get a $25 gift card then come back later or another day to have dinner with the wife. They said they don't give out anything but if i wanted to eat now they would take $25 off the total bill. Wish they would have put that in their twitter so i wouldnt have wasted my time. Rest assured Ill never go back to eat at a place that thinks bait and switch is a good business model.*



I was just reading their twitter again and it looks like they want you to dine in with them and do it. In other words, you can't just walk in and ask for it, lol. It's extended by another week, btw - good until this Sunday.

----------


## BigMass

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> *
> 
> I was just reading their twitter again and it looks like they want you to dine in with them and do it. In other words, you can't just walk in and ask for it, lol. It's extended by another week, btw - good until this Sunday.*



they must have just added that because i'm pretty sure i read it fully before going. They should have just said "come in, mention our twitter and get $25 taken off your bill". Instead of "Come in and mention our twitter and get a $25 gift certificate"

----------


## HyperZell

> _Originally posted by BigMass_ 
> * 
> 
> they must have just added that because i'm pretty sure i read it fully before going. They should have just said &quot;come in, mention our twitter and get $25 taken off your bill&quot;. Instead of &quot;Come in and mention our twitter and get a $25 gift certificate&quot;*



Lol I think so, the tweet that says that is from this week - maybe they changed it because of you? Haha, at least they're listening!

Here's the tweet:

http://twitter.com/#!/MetGrill17/statuses/106042373158608896

----------


## BigMass

> _Originally posted by HyperZell_ 
> *
> 
> Lol I think so, the tweet that says that is from this week - maybe they changed it because of you? Haha, at least they're listening!
> 
> Here's the tweet:
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/MetGrill17/statuses/106042373158608896*



I bet it was because of me. When i went in, the staff was confused about the entire twitter thing. They never even heard about this offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Power Cleaning - $79 for Professional Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glamour Secrets in Southcentre Mall - $25 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage and Style Plus 1 Style Consultation (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Centre Spa & Wellness - $10 for $20 Worth Of Waxing On Any Area (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Horny Toad Saloon - $23 for $50 Worth Of Delicious Pub Fare! (Save 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio - $20 For 10 Group Classes (Save 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: More Than Yoga - $29 for Ten Yoga Classes and 30-Minute Health Consultation (Save 87% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $2801 or 93% Off) 
- Blanc Cosmetics: $65 for WhiteIce Teeth-Whitening Stick (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Advance Laser and Tanning - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,541 or 97% Off) 
- Livedrive.com: $14 for Unlimited Back Up of Computer Files for 1 Year (Save 64% Off) 
- Harworth Publishing Inc.: $25 for a one year subscription to Spa Life and Inns Magazine (Save 55% Off) 
- Costco Members: FREE Samples from Top P&G Brands! 
- The Bay: Aura by Swarovski FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until Aug. 24) 
- American Apparel: Spend More and Save More Back To School Sale (Until Sept. 7) 
- Aeropostale: Spend $50 and Save $10 or Spend $100 and Save $25 Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 18) 

DealFind has a great $79 Professional Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning deal today (Save $271 or 77% Off).

If you're a Costco member, you can fill out an on-line form and get a bunch of free samples shipped to your door from top P&G brands.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 24 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 for 2 Face Tightening, Fine Line and Wrinkle Reduction Laser Treatments (Save $759 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Home Sweet Home - $39 For 3 Hours of Home Cleaning! (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $10 for a $100 Voucher Towards Windshield Replacement (Save 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Centre Spa & Wellness - $10 for $20 Worth Of Waxing On Any Area (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Glamour Secrets in Southcentre Mall - $25 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage and Style Plus 1 Style Consultation (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute - Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Underarms ($89), Lip and Chin ($99), Basic Bikini ($109), or Brazilian ($139). (Save 80% Off) 
- The Beauty Shop: $20 for $50 Worth of Cosmetics, Fragrances, Skin Care Products & More (Save 60% Off) 
- Allen Berg Racing Schools: Two-Hour Formula Race Car Experience. Six Dates Available (Save 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser and Tanning - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,541 or 97% Off) 
- Golf Canada Centre: $12 For 2 Large Baskets of Driving Range Balls (Save 50% Off) 
- Metropolitan Grill 17th Ave: Get a Free $25 Gift Certificate Twitter Promotion 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (August 24) 
- Leap Frog: Save 15% Off Back To School Sale (Until Sept. 15) 
- Roots: Spend $100 or More and Save $25 Off 
- The Children's Place: Save 15% Off Your Purchase Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 5) 

Thanks to HyperZell for the heads up on the Met deal. If you dine in at Metropolitan Grill 17th Ave anytime from now until this Sunday, you'll get a FREE $25 Gift Certificate towards your next visit when you mention their Twitter (MetGrill17) account.

I highly recommend Cal Alta Auto Glass. I've purchased two similar deals in the past for my wife and mom and Cal Alta Auto Glass did an amazing job both times. My mom drives a new Lexus RX350 and was quoted $800+ from the dealership to replace her wind shield! After using the a similar voucher as today's DealTicker deal, Cal Alta Auto Glass only charged me $229 for the same oem window! 

For the car enthusiasts out there, Groupon has a sweet Two-Hour Formula Race Car Experience.

----------


## quick_scar

Anyone else see this??

http://www.groupon.com/deals/allen-b...?c=all&amp;p=0

----------


## hurrdurr

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Wednesday, August 24 Deals:
> 
> - VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser &amp; Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 for 2 Face Tightening, Fine Line and Wrinkle Reduction Laser Treatments (Save $759 or 95% Off) 
> - HOT DEAL: Calgary Home Sweet Home - $39 For 3 Hours of Home Cleaning! (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
> - HOT DEAL: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $10 for a $100 Voucher Towards Windshield Replacement (Save 90% Off) 
> - HOT DEAL REMINDER: Centre Spa &amp; Wellness - $10 for $20 Worth Of Waxing On Any Area (Save 50% Off) 
> - HOT DEAL REMINDER: Glamour Secrets in Southcentre Mall - $25 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage and Style Plus 1 Style Consultation (Save 55% Off) 
> - HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute - Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Underarms ($89), Lip and Chin ($99), Basic Bikini ($109), or Brazilian ($139). (Save 80% Off) 
> ...







> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *Anyone else see this??
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/allen-b...ll&amp;amp;p=0*



No man you?

----------


## colinxx235

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No man you?*





He started a new thread and an admin quickly pulled it into this one. Smartass.  :Devil:

----------


## Khyron

> _Originally posted by quick_scar_ 
> *Anyone else see this??
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/allen-b...ll&amp;amp;p=0*



Debating if it's worth it as it says only 25 mins driving time.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ohana Salon & Barber - $49 for Haircut, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, Full Colour Treatment and a Facial Wax Session for Your Eyebrows, Lip, Chin and Sideburns (Save $171 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Weight Loss and Wellness - $40 for a Consultation, Body Analysis and a Health Action Plan (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Driven Fitness and Diets - $59 for a 30 Minute Diet Consultation and 36 Custom Meals Prepared and Delivered (Save $240 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Local 002 Public Tavern & Kitchen - $19 for $40 Worth of Steak, Wings, Juicy Burgers, Mussels And More! (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Colors Hair Studio - $19 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Style & Deep Conditioning Treatment PLUS 50% Off Colour, Highlights Or Brazilian Blow Out (Save $76 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bling Dental - $68 for an Icing Teeth-Whitening Kit by Celebrity Dentist Dr. Raymond (Save 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness - $39 for an Exfoliating Back Scrub, Back Polish, and Rejuvenating Facial (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Stage West Theatre Restaurant: $48 for a Dinner-Theatre Admission to "Shady Business." Three Options Available. (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 5 Elements Martial Arts - $20 for a 1 Month Pass to Karate, Taekwondo, Kickboxing, and Self Defence for Kids (Save 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts - $24 for $70 Towards Prescription Eyeglasses and Lens Upgrades (Save 66% Off) 
- Whitening Lightning: $29 for a Super Booster teeth whitening pen (Save 66% Off) 
- YYC DEALs: Labour Day in Mexico? Calgary to Los Cabos, Mexico - $213 roundtrip after taxes 
- Cirque du Soleil: 40% Off 'OVO' Calgary Show Tickets (Select Performances from Sept 7-25) 
- Air Canada: Save 15% Off All Tango or Tango Plus Fares To Any Canadian, International or Sun Destination (Until Aug. 26) 
- LL Bean: Save Up To 70% Off On Select Footwear 
- Old Navy: Save 30% Off During the Friends & Family Event Facebook Printable Coupon (Aug. 25 - 28) 

There are a lot of great deals today.

I managed to find a 40% Off 'OVO' Calgary Show Tickets! It's a better deal then the 35% off that I posted about last week.

Groupon has a 50% off Stage West deal today. I love Stage West and just purchased 2 tickets to the Sunday show. They have a surprisingly good buffet and the shows are always entertaining.

YYC Deals posted a very good flight deal. You can fly from Calgary to Los Cabos, Mexico for only $213 roundtrip after taxes.

Air Canada is offering a 15% discount on all Tango or Tango Plus flights with the promo code "SCHOOL".

----------


## hurrdurr

I used the 15% off to book 20 flights, BOOYA thanks.

Also got OVO tickets

----------


## turbotrip

has anyone used "calgary home sweet home cleaners" before? trying to decide if i should buy a few of the $39 coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday August 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $49 for a 60 Minute Microdermabrasion Treatment or Spa Facial, and a 30 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $115 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bow Valley Nails & Spa - $26 for a Manicure and Pedicure (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Leisure Dive Canada - $9 for an Introductory Scuba Dive Lesson & More (Save 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U Weight Loss - $89 For A Chance To Lose Up To 20 Lbs in 4 Weeks Including Supplements! (Save $450 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Absolute Weight Loss and Wellness - $40 for a Consultation, Body Analysis and a Health Action Plan (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- Hanni's Restaurant & Pizza - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Access Roadside Assistance: One-Year Roadside Assistance Membership with Choice of the Basic or Advantage Package (Save 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shakers Fun Centre: Indoor or Indoor/Outdoor Fun Centre Value Pass (Save 69% Off) 
- Chic Effectz: $45 for a $100 gift card for services (Save 55% Off) 
- Dynamite: Save 20% Off Regular and Sale Priced Items Printable Coupon (Until Aug. 30) 
- REMINDER: Foot Locker: Take 30% Off Your Purchase Coupon (Aug 25-28) 
- Buffalo David Bitton: Spend $100 and Get $25 Off or Spend $200 and Get $75 Off (Until Sept. 14) 
- Mexx Kids: Spend $100 or More on Kids Merchandise and Get 25% Off 

Groupon's Shakers Fun Centre deal is a hot seller today. They've already sold over 1,500 vouchers as of 1pm!

Here's a reminder that Foot Locker's 30% off sale is this weekend. Visit my blog to print out the coupon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: AnishaS MediSpa - $39 for a 60 Minute Microdermabrasion Treatment or Spa Facial, and a 30 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (Save $125 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Celebrity Hair Extensions - $25 for $200 towards the best Virgin Hair extensions PLUS 50% off any cut and colour (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Bow Valley Nails & Spa - $26 for a Manicure and Pedicure (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: U Weight Loss - $89 for a Chance To Lose Up To 20 Lbs in 4 Weeks Including Supplements! (Save $450 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 for 2 Face Tightening, Fine Line and Wrinkle Reduction Laser Treatments (Save $759 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hanni's Restaurant & Pizza - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (Save 50% Off) 
- Mind Cube: $19 for the Ultimate Desk Toy. Taxes and Shipping Included (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Britannia Dermedics: $150 for IPL Facial Rejuvenation Treatment, Soothing Mask, and Colorescience Makeup Application (Save 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Leisure Dive Canada - $9 for an Introductory Scuba Dive Lesson & More (Save 78% Off) 
- Key to the City Roadside - $48 for Year of Roadside Assistance (Save 68% Off) 
- NOS: Get a 650ml bottle of NOS Energy Drink for only $0.49 at Macs (Aug 27 Today Only) 
- PUMA: Holy Monkey! Online Sale 
- REMINDER: Old Navy: 30% Off Friends & Family Sales Event In-Stores Coupon (Until 28) 

Today only (Saturday, August 27), you can get a 650ml bottle of NOS energy drink for only 49 cents at Macs! Just print the coupon on my blog and present it to the cashier to redeem.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: World White Smiles - $42 for 3 Twenty Minute In-Office Professional Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $256 or 86% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Bootcamp sessions (Save $227 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chinese Medicine Centre - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Save 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Divan Hair - $17 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage and Style (Save 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Scrumdiddlyumptious Treats - $19 For A Dozen Delicious Cupcakes! Two Options Available (Save 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Celebrity Hair Extensions - $25 for $200 towards the best Virgin Hair extensions PLUS 50% off any cut and colour (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vergie Conditioning and Health - Four-Week Indoor Boot Camp with Two Classes ($30) or Three Classes ($45) Per Week (Save 81% Off) 
- Bodysculpt Meals: $49 for $120 Worth of Gourmet Prepared and Customized Meals with Personalized Diet Plan (Save 59% Off) 
- Town Shoes: $25 for $50 Worth of Womens and Mens Shoes and Handbags (Save 50% Off) 
- Hawaiian Heat Tanning and Supplements: $29 for One Month of Red Light Therapy Treatment (Save 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Smile Gurus - $55 for two LED teeth whitening kits (Save $243 or 82% Off) 
- Nine West: Save an Extra 50% Off on Select Footwear 
- Best Buy: Old Electronics Back To School Trade-In-Event (Until Sept 1) 
- Joe Fresh: Spend $50 Minimum and Save $10 Off (Until Sept. 9) 
- Old Navy: Spend $50 or More and Get $10 Off In-Store Facebook "Like" Coupon (Until Sept. 8) 

I just realized I forgot to update this thread yesterday. You can always get all the deals by going to www.calgarydealsblog.com. It is updated daily by 7am.

Groupon has a $25 for $50 deal to Town Shoes today. You can use it at Calgary Eaton Centre, Chinook Center, Market Mall and Cross Iron Mills.

403 Fitness has a great $20 for 20 bootcamp sessions deal today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga Wellness Centre - $25 for 25 Yoga Classes (Save $425 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Havana Cuban Dance Studio - $20 for 1 month (4 classes) of Zumba or Salsa Group Classes (Save 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Unihealth Group - $35 For A 40 Minute Swedish Relaxation Massage & A 20 Minute Collagen Facial Treatment! (Save $100 or 74% Off) 
- Photobin: $10 for 20 Custom Photo Holiday Greeting Cards (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag Paintball - $24 for a Paintball Package for 2 People (Save 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crowsnest Pass Golf and Country Club - $29 for 18 Holes of Golf and a $10 Meal Card (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FRESH! Fitness - $20 for Five, or $35 for Ten 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (Save 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Turning Heads Hair & Skin Studio - $29 for a Shellac Manicure and Pedicure (Save 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre Ltd.: C$20 for 5-Class Yoga Pass and $30 Toward Any Massage Treatment or Package (Save 76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Lean Body Boot Camps - $29 for 20 Boot Camp Sessions, Initial and Ongoing Body Diagnostic Testing and a 60-Minute Nutritional Workshop (Save $278 or 91% Off) 
- HomeSense: Save Up To 60% Off on Lighting and Furniture 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug. 29 - Sept. 4) 
- EXTENDED: Old Navy: Save 30% Off During the Friends & Family Event Facebook Printable Coupon (Until Aug. 31) 
- Thyme Maternity: Spend $125, Get $100 in Fashion Cash (Until Sept. 18) 
- Links of GlenEagles: September Long Weekend Golf Ratebreaks + Free Nike Golf Balls Coupon (Save up to 75% Off) 

The Junk Removal deal is a pretty hot seller. They've already sold over 250 vouchers as of 12:30pm.

Buytopia has a very hot deal to Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre today. You can get a 25 Yoga Class Pass for only $25!

GlenEagles Golf has a bunch of great deals this long weekend.

----------


## Chester

Its Tuesday :Wink:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful - $44 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone or Relaxation Massage and 20 Minute Mud Body Wrap (Save $204 or 82% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Health Medica - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $5,480 or 97% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Aeshetics - $8 for a 60-Minute Massage. Choose Between a Relaxation Massage, Thai Stem Massage, or Therapeutic Massage (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Power Fitness Bootcamps - $45 For 10 Bootcamp Sessions (Save $105 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ohana Salon & Barber - $45 for a Haircut, Scalp Massage, Wash, Style, Blow-Dry and Full Highlights Or Full Colour! (Save $135 or 75% Off) 
- Involtini Ristorante: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass - $19 for $100 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement (81% Off) 
- PlusMa Eyewear: $49 for $150 Worth of Complete Prescription Eyewear (67% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (August 31) 
- Air Canada: Last minute Canada Labour Day Weekend Flight deals
- Banana Republic/ Gap/ Old Navy: Save 25% Off Online Birthday Bash (Aug. 31) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 25% Off a Single Item Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 30)

DealTicker has an unbelievable massage deal today. You can get a 60-Minute Massage for only $8 at Zeneba Academy Of Aeshetics! Yes, for only $8! You can stock up on the deal and buy up to 10 vouchers.

If you're thinking about flying somewhere this long weekend, Air Canada has some last minute Canada Labour Day Weekend flight deals.

Banana Republic, Gap and Old Navy is celebrating their 1 year online anniversary today. Today only, enter the promo code HAPPYBDAY and you'll get 25% off your online order.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Quick Lube Plus - $20 for an Oil and Filter Change, Full Interior Vacuum and Your Choice of Locks and Hinges Lube or Air Freshener (60% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $145 for Unlimited UltraSonic Facial with DermaSound Plus Technology (Save $1,055 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: J.R. Contracting - $59 for a Pre-Fall Prep Lawn Package Including Fall Aeration, Winter Fertilizer, Unlimited Season-End Grass Cutting, Disposal of Bags and Overall Inspection! (Save $461 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Zeneba Academy of Aeshetics - $8 for a 60-Minute Massage. Choose Between a Relaxation Massage, Thai Stem Massage, or Therapeutic Massage (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Power Fitness Bootcamps - $20 For 10 Bootcamp Sessions (Save $150 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LoveYou Kickboxing - $50 for a Seven-Week Fitness Kickboxing Program for Women (71% Off) 
- Banff Ptarmigan Inn: $205 for a 2-Night Stay for 2 w/Buffet Breakfast, Bottle of Wine and More (Save $177 or 46% Off) 
- Janet + James Medspa + Hair Designs: Skin-Revitalizer Package or Photofacial (Save 54% Off) 
- Ke$ha Concert: 30% Off Calgary Concert Tickets (Sept 6) 
- REMINDER: OVO Cirque du Soleil - 40% Off Calgary Show Tickets (Select Performances from Sept 7-25) 
- SportChek: Buy One, Get One Footwear 50% Off 
- Le Chateau: Get an Extra 40% Off Summer Fashions Online 
- Clearly Contacts: $38 for $198 Worth of Eyeglasses Promo Code 
- Aldo: Save 15% Off Your Purchase Printable Coupon (Until Dec. 10) 

There's a lot of great deals on my blog today.

The Quick Lube Plus deal is a very hot seller today. They've already sold over 300+ vouchers as of 8:30am! It's been a long time that I have seen that many vouchers sold so early.

Due to the high demand, DealTicker extended the incredible $8 for 60-Minute Massage deal for 1 more day. They sold 480 vouchers yesterday.

I've got a promo code on my blog that will save 30% off tickets to the Ke$ha & LMFAO concert at the Dome this coming Tuesday. 

If you're still looking for some OVO Cirque du Soleil tickets, there's still some seats left from the 40% off deal that I posted last week.

SportChek's Buy 1, Get 1 50% Footwear sale is back.

Enjoy!

----------


## Little Dragon

Just saw this when I was checking my hotmail...

https://www.nestle-baby.ca/en/register/index.htm?

For any parents that have or are about to have a baby, sign up and you get a FREE backpack with some goodies/samples inside.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 2 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $219 for 1 Year of Unlimited IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $2,769 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: South Forty2 Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Food (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Samadhi Yoga Wellness Centre - $25 for 25 Yoga Classes (Save $425 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: I Want White Teeth - $37 for a Complete Teeth Whitening Including Shipping And Taxes PLUS Bonus XXL Whitening Gel, Good For Over 45 Treatments (Save $272 or 88% Off) 
- Hot Lashes: $99 for Lash Extensions - Including 4 Fills (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Better - A Medical Center For Complete Living - $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions On 3 Areas Of Your Body! (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Quick Lube Plus - $20 for an Oil and Filter Change, and Your Choice of Full Interior Vacuum, Locks and Hinges Lube or Air Freshener (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Systems - $99 for a 30-Day Membership with Four Massage Chair Sessions, One Ionic Foot Bath, One Far Infrared Sauna Session, and Whole-Body Vibration Treatments (75% Off) 
- Mobile Spa Elite Services: $49 for a 45-Minute Professional Relaxation Massage (51% Off) 
- Northstar Mountain Village Resort: $231 for Two-Night Stay for Up to Four in a Two-Bedroom Condo. Combine Up to Four Nights. (Save 50% Off) 
- Mira's Hair Salon: $10 for a men's haircut (50% Off) 
- Gap: Save Up To 40% Off Labor Day Event (Until Sept. 5) 
- Gymboree: Save 30% Off Circle of Friends Event (Until Sept. 5) 
- H&M: Save 25% Off One Pair of Pants or Jeans (Until Sept. 8) 

Yesterday's Quick Lube Plus deal was a very hot seller and sold over 2,000 vouchers in 24 hours! Due to the high demand, DealFind has extended the deal for a couple more days. Here's your 2nd chance to take advantage of this deal if you miss out.

----------


## LongCity

FutureShop Buy One Get One Free forALL Klipsch and Sennheiser Headphones 

Wicked deal to share with someone or just yourself.
Steal price for the Senn HD25-1 II if you buy two they'll come out to <$160 before tax. Worth every penny and then some.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *FutureShop Buy One Get One Free forALL Klipsch and Sennheiser Headphones 
> 
> Wicked deal to share with someone or just yourself.
> Steal price for the Senn HD25-1 II if you buy two they'll come out to &lt;$160 before tax. Worth every penny and then some.*



Oh wow, thanks for sharing that! I was just thinking of getting new headphones too. Any recommendations? I'm no audiophile, but I'd like something I could use with my guitar when I'm practicing and since it's buy one, get one free another for my ipod. And I'd like something loud. The crappy ass ones I'm using now are barely audible and that's with the volume cranked to 10 on the guitar, headphones, and my ipad.

Edit: Is this the one you're talking about?
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/produ...6b5a55d104en02

I've been reading reviews on these and apparently they're pretty loud cause of the 70 ohms which may suit my purposes.

----------


## LongCity

Yah, those are the ones I'm talking about. Probably the best balanced headphones you can find for $200 (just the normal black pair not on the site I don't think) to $300. They don't shine particularly in any department but the best for compromises in each for a great overall sound. The only issue you might encounter is that the cord will be too short for your use with an amp if you are standing while playing guitar. They are a portable headphone but I think you can buy a coiled cable for them. Your iPod shouldn't have a hard time powering them either.
The Senn HD558 might be good for your guitar as well if you don't want to upgrade cables. Either way, it'll be a huge upgrade compared to the Skullcandy phones I see you have up for sale haha. If it doesn't work out, just return them but I wouldn't be surprised if you decide to keep them even if it doesn't work out with the guitar cause you can just use them with the iPod/Pad, laptop, etc. 

When I was reading reviews before buying my HD25-1 I actually never came across one complaint from anyone. The only issue I had was a personal preference but I found that the clamping force of the band was too much. I had to adjust the phones on my head every 20 mins or so. It's a little better now that I have been wearing them cause they did loosen up a bit. The clamp force, however, does contribute very well to the isolation which is a plus.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Yeah, those were the two I sort of narrowed down but from reading the reviews of the 558, I guess one complaint about them is people can still hear what you're listening to when you're using them.

I think I'll go with the HD25-1's.

----------


## LongCity

Shouldn't be a problem for at home listening, though, unless you're sitting with someone close by. You gonna grab two pairs of the HD25-1?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $2,789 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Energy Bands - $15 for an Equilibrium Band. Taxes and Shipping Included (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hot Lashes: $99 for Lash Extensions - Including 4 Fills (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Better - A Medical Center For Complete Living - $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions On 3 Areas Of Your Body! (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: South Forty2 Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Food (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: I Want White Teeth - $37 for a Complete Teeth Whitening Including Shipping And Taxes PLUS Bonus XXL Whitening Gel, Good For Over 45 Treatments (Save $272 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Spice Wellness Systems - $99 for a 30-Day Membership with Four Massage Chair Sessions, One Ionic Foot Bath, One Far Infrared Sauna Session, and Whole-Body Vibration Treatments (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: POOQ: $10 for Any Fashionable POOQ Purse Hook (74% Off) 
- Purified Water Store Calgary Inc.: Purified-Water Refills or Refills and Bottle Rental (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Quick Lube Plus - $20 for an Oil and Filter Change, and Your Choice of Full Interior Vacuum, Locks and Hinges Lube or Air Freshener (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Aeshetics - $8 for a 60-Minute Massage. Choose Between a Relaxation Massage, Thai Stem Massage, or Therapeutic Massage (89% Off) 
- Festival of Health & Wellness: $10 for two tickets held by Pure Potentials September 10th (67% Off) 
- Best Buy: Labour Day Sale - Huge Selection of HDTVs, computers, tablets, cells phones and more on sale 
- Michaels: 50% and 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupons (Sept 3-9) 
- Sears: Long Weekend Sale - Save up to 50% Off Selected Items (Sept 2-5) 

Enjoy the long weekend everyone!

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by LongCity_ 
> *Shouldn't be a problem for at home listening, though, unless you're sitting with someone close by. You gonna grab two pairs of the HD25-1?*



Yeah, I think so. One to keep with the amp, and the other commuting.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Aeshetics - $8 for a 60-Minute Massage. Choose Between a Relaxation Massage, Thai Stem Massage, or Therapeutic Massage (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Herman Browns Beauty Salon - $35 for $110 towards any services offered + and additional 25% off a follow up hair cut (Save $75 or 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Quick Lube Plus - $20 for an Oil and Filter Change, and Your Choice of Full Interior Vacuum, Locks and Hinges Lube or Air Freshener (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $145 for Unlimited UltraSonic Facial with DermaSound Plus Technology (Save $1,055 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hot Lashes: $99 for Lash Extensions - Including 4 Fills (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: I Want White Teeth - $37 for a Complete Teeth Whitening Including Shipping And Taxes PLUS Bonus XXL Whitening Gel, Good For Over 45 Treatments (Save $272 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Better - A Medical Center For Complete Living - $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions On 3 Areas Of Your Body! (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Spice Wellness Systems - $99 for a 30-Day Membership with Four Massage Chair Sessions, One Ionic Foot Bath, One Far Infrared Sauna Session, and Whole-Body Vibration Treatments (75% Off) 
- Pamit Cards: $39 for a Custom Invitation Package for Invitations, RSVPs and Envelopes (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- Picture It On Canvas: $49 for One Photo Print Reproduced on a 16"x20"x1.5" Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (Save 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Crowsnest Pass Golf and Country Club - $29 for 18 Holes of Golf and a $10 Meal Card (Save 55% Off) 
- Future Shop: Online Labour Day Sale (Sept 4-6) 
- ESPRIT: 30% Off Full Price and 50% Off Sale Items Coupon (Until Sept 5) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: 40% Off on Everything Plus Free Shipping (Until Sept 5) 

Future Shop has a 2-day online Labour Day sale that starts today.

You can save 40% off everything in-store and online at American Eagle Outfitters.

I've got a coupon that will save you 30% off regular priced items and an extra 50% off sale items.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 5 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Quick Lube Plus - $20 for an Oil and Filter Change, and Your Choice of Full Interior Vacuum, Locks and Hinges Lube or Air Freshener (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Aeshetics - $8 for a 60-Minute Massage. Choose Between a Relaxation Massage, Thai Stem Massage, or Therapeutic Massage (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Herman Browns Beauty Salon - $35 for $110 towards any services offered + and additional 25% off a follow up hair cut (Save $75 or 68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Lashes: $99 for Lash Extensions - Including 4 Fills (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SkinKandi Spa & Tanning - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $2,789 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $145 for Unlimited UltraSonic Facial with DermaSound Plus Technology (Save $1,055 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: I Want White Teeth - $37 for a Complete Teeth Whitening Including Shipping And Taxes PLUS Bonus XXL Whitening Gel, Good For Over 45 Treatments (Save $272 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Better - A Medical Center For Complete Living - $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions On 3 Areas Of Your Body! (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training - $20 for 12 60-Minute Boot Camp Classes (89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $49 for a 45-Minute Professional Relaxation Massage (51% Off) 
- Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy: Glow Essentalls Facial or Skin-Balancing Peel (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Icandi Hair Studio - $65 for a wash, cut, style, and colour or highlights (Save $185 or 74% Off) 
- WestJet: Save an Extra 50% Off Select Flights (Until Sept. 6) 
- The Bay: Clarins Vital Light Serum FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 30) 
- JYSK: Save 15% Off Online (Until Sept. 6) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the $20 Quick Lube Plus and $8 Zeneba Academy 60-Minute Massage deal. Both deals are very hot sellers. The Quick Lube Plus deal has sold over 2,500 vouchers and the Zenebay Academy Massage deal has sold over 1,000.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massages - $35 for 5 Twenty Minute Aqua Massage (Save $120 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: REJUVE! - $49 for a 90 Minute Body Wrap and a 20 Minute Reflexology Session (Save $90 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Certified Cartridges - $19 for $45 toward Ink Cartridges (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz - $7.50 for Kids, $12 for Men, or $20 for Ladies Back To School Mobile Hair Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Style & 50% Off Any Colour Services (Save up to 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Health Sport Watch Depot - $16 for a Negative Ion Sports Watch! (54% Off) 
- Dr. Green - $20 for Lawn Fertilization and Liquid Weed Control for Up to 15,000 Square Feet (58% Off) 
- Hair Radiance: $75 for an Authentic Chi Flat Iron (Save $124 or 62% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: MetaBody Fitness Pass - $20 for 30 Fitness Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- The Bay: Burberry Body FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 30) 
- Gap: Premium Pant Collection From $35 
- Buffalo David Bitton: Save 15% Off Your Purchase Printable Coupon (Until Oct. 2) 
- LensCrafters: 50% Off Semi-Annual Lens Event (Until Sept 12)

----------


## project240

$20 for $40 at Infusion in Bragg Creek (halfway down on the right hand side)

http://www.swarmjam.com/waf.srv/sj/sj/cn

http://www.infusionbraggcreek.com/

We've eaten here numerous times, the food is delicious, I've probably tried more than half their menu and still haven't found a meal that wasn't great.

Definitely worth checking out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of AAA Grain Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken, and Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $20 fora Glycolic Peel Facial and Mini Manicure (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $29 for a Regular Facial and a 60-Minute Relaxation Massage OR 24-Karat Gold Facial (Save $96 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: REJUVE! - $49 for a 90 Minute Body Wrap and a 20 Minute Reflexology Session (Save $90 or 65% Off) 
- La Casita Mexicana: $15 for $30 worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Target Health - $37 for a Hour-Long Thai, Deep-Tissue, or Acupressure Massage (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $19 For $100 Towards A Windshield Replacement! (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $39 for a Manicure, Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment and Glycolic Peel (Save $126 or 76% Off) 
- BraTopia: $35 for $70 Worth of Lingerie, Swimwear, and Clothing (Save 50% Off) 
- Cabo Tan: $30 for five tans (60% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Munich for Oktoberfest? - $598 roundtrip after taxes 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept. 7) 
- The Bay: Save 35% Off Dresses Flash Sale Online (Sept. 7) 
- Danier: Spend $150 and Save $50 (Until Sept. 18) 
- The Children's Place: Save Up To 50% Off and Save an Additional 15% Off Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 22) 

YYC Deals posted a very hot flight deal to Munich, Germany ($598 roundtrip after taxes).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mark-It Clean - $49 for up to 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Struktur Studio - $69 for Mini Photo Rejuvenation Treatment and manicure (Save $146 or 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Halo Restaurant - $36 For $80 Worth Of Delicious Steak, Lobster and More! (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cirque du Soleil - Exclusive Access, Pricing, & Seating to OVO (36% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training Inc - $20 for 6 Fitcamp Classes (79% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Health Medica - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $5,480 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: The Esthetic Connection - $20 fora Glycolic Peel Facial and Mini Manicure (75% Off) 
- Studio Bollywood iDance - $25 for Two 60-Minute Bollywood Dance Classes (50% Off) 
- House of Toli: $30 for $60 Worth of Spa and Salon Services (50% Off) 
- Stimulife750: $29.99 for weight loss aid Stimulife750 (50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to New York City - $416 roundtrip after taxes - throughout schedule 
- Clearly Contacts: 10,000 FREE Glasses Giveaway (Sept 9 Only) 
- McDonald's: Lots of McDonald's Printable Coupons (Until Sept 30) 
- Mexx: Cell Phone Case For Only $10 With Any Purchase 
- Roots: Weekender Tote for $79.95 Online ($158 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept. 6 - Sept. 11) 

There's a bunch of excellent deals today.

The Mark-It Clean $49 for 4 Hours of Cleaning deal is a hot seller today. They've already sold 400+ vouchers as of 9:45am!

I've never been to Halo Restaurant before, but I purchased a voucher to check them out. 

You can save 40% off OVO Cirque du Soleil tickets with a "Get Access" link from TeamBuy today. I'm a huge Cirque du Soleil fan and attended last nights opening show and loved it. There's a couple slow moments, but a couple performances will blow your mind.

YYC Deals posted a fantastic flight deal to New York for only $416 roundtrip including taxes.

Clearly Contacts is giving away another 10,000 pair of free glasses tomorrow (Friday, September 9). I've got 3 pair of glasses from them thanks to this promo and highly recommend them.

McDonald's has a bunch of new coupons. If you didn't get the flyer in the mail, I've got a link on my blog that will allow you to print as many as you want.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Thursday, September 8 Deals:
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Struktur Studio - $69 for Mini Photo Rejuvenation Treatment and manicure (Save $146 or 68% Off)*



*UPDATE:* The good folks over at Live Cosmo just sent me an exclusive promo code. Enter the promo code "*Struktur*" when you buy today's deal to save an additional $10! Instead of paying $69 for the deal, you'll only pay $59.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 9 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Rivage Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,802 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Autospa - $29 for Interior & Exterior Car Detailing Package, with Hand Wash and Wax Plus More (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th - $29 for $200 towards a Purchase of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses and More (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ohana Salon & Barber - $59 for a Full Hair Makeover: Wash, Haircut, Blow Dry & Style + Full Head of Highlights (Save $111 or 65% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Health Medica - $199 for 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts! (Save $5,281 or 96% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga Wellness Centre - $25 for 25 Yoga Classes (Save $425 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Mark-It Clean - $49 for up to 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Struktur Studio - $69 for Mini Photo Rejuvenation Treatment and manicure (Save $146 or 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for Two, or $35 for Five 20-Minute Aqua Massages (69% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Asian Fare, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FreeWebsiteDesign.ca - $49 for a custom website design and one year of hosting (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Clearly Contacts: 10,000 FREE Glasses Giveaway (Sept 9 Only) 
- Smart Set: Buy One, Get One 50% Off Entire Store (Until Sept. 28) 
- M&M Meat Shops: Spend $30 and Get a FREE Bag of Sweet Potato Fries Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 15) 
- The Shoe Company: Save $10 Off Men's and Women's Shoes or Boots Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 11) 
- Old Navy: Baby Sale Starting at $5 and Save 30% Off a Single Item Coupon (Sept. 9 - Sept. 22) 

I spent a lot of money today. My wife jumped on the Rivage Medi Spa $198 Laser Hair Removal deal. This is the FIRST laser hair removal deal that you can use on ALL body parts of your choice. Most of the previous laser hair removal deals are very restrictive and limit you to certain body parts.

I purchased a couple vouchers the last time Calgary Autospa had a deal and they did a very good job detailing my car. I purchased a couple more vouchers as soon as I saw their deal today. I also purchased a Koto Sushi Lounge voucher.

The Mark-It-Clean deal was originally a 1-day only sale. It was a hot seller and sold over 1,100 vouchers. Due to the high demand, DealFind extended the deal for a couple more days.

Clearly Contacts is giving away 10,000 pair of free glasses today!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rivage Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,802 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: iSkinMedix - $32 for 2 Deluxe Contour Memory Foam Pillows + Shipping Included (Save $131 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $145 for Unlimited UltraSonic Facial with DermaSound Plus Technology (Save $1,055 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Health Medica - $199 for 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts! (Save $5,281 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Eye On 17th - $29 for $200 towards a Purchase of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses and More (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: My Salon Esthetics - $29 for a Regular Facial and a 60-Minute Relaxation Massage OR 24-Karat Gold Facial (Save $96 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for Two, or $35 for Five 20-Minute Aqua Massages (69% Off) 
- Big Sky Luxury Rentals: $500 for a $1000 Voucher Toward a Two-Night Stay or Longer with Rentals Starting at $199 Per Night (50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: All Inclusive Package: Mayan Rivieria - 7 nights - $532/person after taxes 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale in on! (Book by Sept 15) 
- Banana Republic: Save up to 40% Off Select Styles Sale (Until Sept 11) 
- Sears: 48 Hour Online Weekend Sale. Save up to 50% Off (Sept 10-11) 

TeamBuy has a very good deal today. You can get 2 Deluxe Contour Memory Foam Pillows + free shipping for only $32! That's a savings of $133 or 81% off! At the time of this post, they've already sold 550+ vouchers.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> I spent a lot of money today. My wife jumped on the Rivage Medi Spa $198 Laser Hair Removal deal. This is the FIRST laser hair removal deal that you can use on ALL body parts of your choice. Most of the previous laser hair removal deals are very restrictive and limit you to certain body parts.



Unfortunately they are also very, very overbooked right now. But for $198, even a few treatments is still coming out on top. If you manage to get 12 or 13 in then it's a damn good deal.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 11 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Rivage Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,802 or 98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mark-It Clean - $49 for up to 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- WallVistas.com: $45 for a 12"x36" Re-Positionable Panoramic Wall Mural (Save 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eye On 17th - $29 for $200 towards a Purchase of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses and More (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Certified Cartridges - $19 for $45 toward Ink Cartridges (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ohana Salon & Barber - $59 for a Full Hair Makeover: Wash, Haircut, Blow Dry & Style + Full Head of Highlights (Save $111 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for Two, or $35 for Five 20-Minute Aqua Massages (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mattress Mattress: $50 for $300 Toward Mattresses and Mattress Sets (Save $250 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magical Me Paper Crafts: $4 for $20 worth of paper craft printables (80% Off) 
- RW&CO: 30% Off Everything in the Store Sale (Sept 11 Only) 
- PetSmart: Save up to 20% Off on Thousands of Items In-store and Online 
- GAP: 35% Off Women/ Men Merchandise and 25% Off Kids/ Baby Online Sale (Until Sept 11) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Riage Medi Laser $198 Unlimited Laser Hair Removal and Mark-It-Clean $49 for 4 Hour Cleaning deal. 

RW&CO has a customer appreciation sale today where you can save 30% off everything in the store.

You can save 35% Off all Men and Women's apparel today when you shop Gap Online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services - $79 for Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $80 or 50% Off) 
- St. James Corner - $12 for $24 worth of tasty brunch food (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Rivage Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,802 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Inns of Banff - $185 for a 2 Night Stay for 2, $25 Food and Beverage Credit and Bottle of Wine (Save $143 or 44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $24 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment, Facial Mask and Skin Analysis (Save 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Renovations The Spa For Men - $16 for a Wash, Cut & Style Hair Package for Men (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Connection - $79 For Five Spa Glycolic Peels And Choice Of Five Eyebrow Or Eyelash Tinting Sessions! (Save $346 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glow Hair and Nails - $60 for a Deluxe Spa Manicure and Pedicure, or $55 for a Wash, Haircut, Moroccanoil Treatment, Scalp Massage, and Style (50% Off) 
- skoah: $45 for 45-Minute Fall in Love (With Your Skin) Facial (49% Off) 
- Dell: 12 Days of Dell Deals is Back! (Sept 12-23) 
- Le Chateau: Spend $200 and Get $50 Off or Spend $150 and Get $25 Off Fall Footwear 
- The Bay: Save $75 Off Regular and Sale Priced Men's Suit or Sport Coat Printable Coupon (Until Sept.18) 

DealFind has a pretty good Duct Cleanig deal today. They've already sold close to 350 vouchers as of 11am.

Dell's 12 Days of Deals starts today and goes until Sept 23. Each day, Dell will feature approx. 6-10 sale items for only 1-day.

----------


## Palmiros

I don't know if this is frowned upon or not, but I thought I'd point out Groupon has a pretty good deal on windshield replacement/repair going on right now.
Company doing it is CalAlta. My dad got his windshield replaced through them and had no complaints.
I'd like to point out I am in no way, shape or form affiliated with Groupon, i just thought some of you guys may benefit from this. I have also personally purchased this.

www.Groupon.com - direct link to website
or 
http://gr.pn/niICQ6 - my referral link.

Cheers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TYN Lounge - The Yellow Nectarine - $20 for $40 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Steaks, Burgers and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Phamtastic Nails and Spa - $29 for a Brazilian Wax and Eyebrow Threading/Waxing OR $62 Credit Towards Waxing Services (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Daytradercourses.com - $29 for a Stock Market Trading Course! (Save $170 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hirai Health Services - $39 for a 45-Minute Colon Hydrotherapy Treatment PLUS a 15-Minute Pre-Cleanse Phone Consultation (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rivage Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,802 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Balance Beauty Clinic - $24 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment, Facial Mask and Skin Analysis (Save 73% Off) 
- La Casita Mexicana: $15 for $30 worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: St. James Corner - $12 for $24 worth of tasty brunch food (50% Off) 
- Canadian Scrapbooker Magazine - $6 for a Two-Day Pass to The Great Canadian Scrapbook Carnival (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: Windshield Replacement or Repair (53% Off) 
- WestJet: Flights to all Destinations Seat Sale (Sept 13) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 13) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept. 12 - Sept. 18) 
- Banana Republic: Save Up To 50% Off Sale and Save an Extra 15% Off Online (Until Sept. 18) 

Westjet has a seat sale that ends tonight.

I was reading RFD and Dell's featured deal "Sanyo 42' 120Hz 1080P LCD HDTV" for $419.99 is a very good deal.

----------


## Type_S1

Hey, I have an honest question.

How much do you make of this thread/ your website you run? I really wondered how much someone can make of this stuff.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Type_S1_ 
> *Hey, I have an honest question.
> 
> How much do you make of this thread/ your website you run? I really wondered how much someone can make of this stuff.*



Sorry, but I'm not going to disclose any numbers. All I'll say is I make enough to justify waking up at 4am 7-days a week to update my blogs.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 14 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Mission Health Endermologie Centre - $59 for 8 Sixty Minute Acne Clearing Treatments and 8 Thirty Minute Light Therapy Treatments (Save $1,461 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rivage Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,802 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lifetime Smiles Dental Hygiene Clinic - $69 for 4 in office teeth whitening sessions with Rev Whitening (Save $231 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World White Smiles - $42 For Three Consecutive 20 Minute In Office Premier Teeth Whitening Sessions & A Take Home Enamel Booster Gel (Save $257 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: JR Contracting - $59 for a Complete Winter Prep Lawn Care Package (Save $521 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $25 For Five 15-Minute Aqua Massage Sessions! (Save $105 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Renovations The Spa For Men - $16 for a Wash, Cut & Style Hair Package for Men (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $145 for Unlimited UltraSonic Facial with DermaSound Plus Technology (Save $1,055 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pure Health & Wellness - $49 for 12-Week Better Body Boot Camp (Save 89% Off) 
- Boston Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Gourmet Pizza and Pasta (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Vibe Exercise Studio - $19 for three whole-body vibration sessions with personal training (67% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept. 14) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 14) 
- Clearly Contacts: 10,000 FREE Glasses Giveaway (Sept 16 Only) 
- Old Navy: Save 10% Off Purchase Printable Coupon (Sept. 14 Only) 

Clearly Contacts will be giving away another 10,000 pair of free glasses this Friday. I tried to post the deal early on my blog to give those who don't have a prescription some time to get it.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wow! Dell's shipping is super fast! I purchased the PS3 Bundle at midnight on Monday and just got the package delivered to my house (Wednesday at noon).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, Septmeber 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shanarchy Hair Group - $49 for a 40 Minute Manicure, 90 Minute Pedicure, 75 Minute Facial and 30 Minute Massage (Save $171 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pro-Tech Services - Wall to Wall House Cleaning for Your Entire Home, 3 Options: A) $59 for 1 Bedroom, B) $69 for 2 Bedrooms, OR C) $89 for 3 Bedrooms (Save up to $111 or 56% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: HealthMedica - $199 for One Year of Unlimited Facial Microdermabrasion Treatments! Valid at 15 Locations (Save $3,326 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond The Rack - FREE $10 Credit to Beyond The Rack From Dealathons! Simply Click "Buy Now" And Sign Up To Receive Your Credit! Valid For Everything On Their Website! 
- HOT DEAL: Etch Hair Design - $39 for a Wash, Cut, Style & Any Full Colour Service! Two Options Available! (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DNT Paintless Dent Repair - $39 for $250 Toward Hail Damage Repair (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Mission Health Endermologie Centre - $59 for 8 Sixty Minute Acne Clearing Treatments and 8 Thirty Minute Light Therapy Treatments (Save $1,461 or 96% Off) 
- Bowden Sun Maze: $8 for Farm Outing and Pumpkin Picking (53% Off) 
- Minute Muffler and Brake: $45 for oil change service and tire rotation (51% Off) 
- Bouclair: Save 25% Off Friends & Family Event (Set. 15 - 16) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 15) 
- Roots: Save 15% Off Everything Online (Until Sept. 19) 
- Jacob: Save 30% Off a Single Item Printable Coupon (Until Nov. 11) 

The Shanarchy Hair Group deal is a pretty hot seller. They've already sold 350 vouchers as of 11:30am.

I like the DNT Paintless Dent Repair deal today. I've used them a couple times in the past and highly recommend them. I got them to help get rid of a couple door dings/ minor dents and they did an incredible job and made my car look flawless again.

Dealathon's is giving away a free $10 credit to Beyond The Rack today.

----------


## drtoohotty1

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *
> 
> TeamBuy has a very good deal today. You can get 2 Deluxe Contour Memory Foam Pillows + free shipping for only $32! That's a savings of $133 or 81% off! At the time of this post, they've already sold 550+ vouchers.*



Has anyone who bought this had trouble with the checkout? Both my wife and mother in law bought it and when they filled out all their info and clicked submit it came to a page with a bunch of computer code and every time after they tried to fill it out again they got the same thing so when they checked their email they each had about 6 confirmation emails all with different invoice #

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by drtoohotty1_ 
> * 
> 
> Has anyone who bought this had trouble with the checkout? Both my wife and mother in law bought it and when they filled out all their info and clicked submit it came to a page with a bunch of computer code and every time after they tried to fill it out again they got the same thing so when they checked their email they each had about 6 confirmation emails all with different invoice #*



Weird. Everything worked perfectly when I took advantage of the deal this morning.

----------


## est1989

How many dents would dnt be able to fix for 250? I have quite a few from a hail storm haha

----------


## adam c

Did anyone else buy the teeth whiting deal?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by est1989_ 
> *How many dents would dnt be able to fix for 250? I have quite a few from a hail storm haha*



I have no idea. Your best bet is to call DNT directly and ask,

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $59 for 2 Sixty Minute LumiLift Photofacials (Save $301 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for a Visage Microdermabrasion (Save $141 or 94% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 for a 20 Class Pass Plus a 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga - $20 for 20 Drop-In Yoga Classes (Save $260 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag - $25 for a Paintball Package For Two Including Full Equipment And All You Can Eat BBQ Hot Dogs! (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zulu Medi Spa - $25 for $100 worth of IPL Hair Removal Treatment(s) (Save 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: HealthMedica - $199 for One Year of Unlimited Facial Microdermabrasion Treatments! Valid at 15 Locations (Save $3,326 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga Santosha - $25 for Five Yoga Classes (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Body Essentials Spa and Wellness Centre: Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, Medium, or Large Area (Save $196 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bartending College Online - $25 for an online bartending course (67% Off) 
- Walmart: Anniversary Event - Xbox 360 250GB for only $198, NIntendo Wii for only $118 (Sept 16-22 Only) 
- Calgary Flames: All Regular Season Flames tickets on sale today (Sept 16 @ 10am) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 16) 
- REMINDER: Clearly Contacts - 10,000 FREE Glasses Giveaway (Sept 16 Only) 
- The Shoe Company: Save an Extra 10% Off Everything (Until Sept. 20) 
- Gap: Save an Extra 30% Off Sale Styles (Until Sept. 17) 

Walmart has a Anniversary event sale that starts today. They're going to have a lot of great deals. Of note, they have the Xbox 360 250GB console on sale for only $198 and the Nintendo Wii Mario Kart Bundle for only $118.

Tickets for ALL Calgary Flames regular season home games will go on sale starting today @ 10am MT.

Clearly Contacts is giving away another 10,000 pair of free glasses today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Friday, September 16 Deals:
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $59 for 2 Sixty Minute LumiLift Photofacials (Save $301 or 84% Off) 
> - HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag - $25 for a Paintball Package For Two Including Full Equipment And All You Can Eat BBQ Hot Dogs! (52% Off)*



There are 2 price drop/ deal improvements today.

DealFind has added an additional 60 minute LumiLift photofacial to the deal. It's now $59 for 3 (instead of 2) Sixty Minute LumiLift Photofacials.

LivingDeal has dropped their paintball deal from $25 to $20.

----------


## hussein

Canadian Tire's 89th Anniversary sale!

Stanley 141 piece socket set was 70% off the regular price of $300 for $80. The wrenches, sockets, ratchets and drive accessories have a lifetime warranty.

Sale started yesterday. I went at 8 am this morning and half of them were gone already in Medicine Hat.

Make sure you get the one that says Limited Edition at the bottom. The normal one that is $299.99 will not scan for the sale price. I picked up the wrong box first so make sure you get the right one.

EDIT: I should add that there were 22 000 made. Mine is 18 650.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, Septmeber 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: iSkinMedix - $225 for a Queen Size Memory Foam Mattress. Tax and Shipping Included (Save $425 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $59 for 3 Sixty Minute LumiLift Photofacials (Save $481 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for a Visage Microdermabrasion (Save $141 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Capture The Flag - $20 for a Paintball Package For Two Including Full Equipment, 300 Paintballs And All You Can Eat BBQ Hot Dogs (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: HealthMedica - $199 for One Year of Unlimited Facial Microdermabrasion Treatments! Valid at 15 Locations (Save $3,326 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 for a 20 Class Pass Plus a 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Yoga Santosha - $25 for Five Yoga Classes (64% Off) 
- espy: $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and a Custom Jean Fitting (Save 61% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Scotland or the UK - $568 to $592 roundtrip after taxes 
- PUMA: 40% Off Friends and Family Weekend Sale (Sept 16-19) 
- Blockbuster Canada: 40% Off All Merchandise Store Closing Sale 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 17) 

If you need a new mattress, TeamBuy has a very good deal. For $225, you can get a Queen Size Memory Foam Mattress from i:SkinMedix - Tax and Shipping Included (a $650 Value).

Blockbuster is bankrupt and closed one third of their stores back in June. They will now be closing ALL of their remaining store locations across Canada soon. All merchandise is currently 40% off.

PUMA has a friends and family sale this weekend where you can get 40% off your entire online purchase.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 18 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $59 for 3 Sixty Minute LumiLift Photofacials (Save $481 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th - $29 for $200 towards Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Palaimon - $20 for 3 Decks of Custom Playing Cards, or $38 for 6 Decks, With Free Shipping Anywhere in Canada (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for a Visage Microdermabrasion (Save $141 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Capture The Flag - $20 for a Paintball Package For Two Including Full Equipment, 300 Paintballs And All You Can Eat BBQ Hot Dogs (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: HealthMedica - $199 for One Year of Unlimited Facial Microdermabrasion Treatments! Valid at 15 Locations (Save $3,326 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 for a 20 Class Pass Plus a 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mission Health Endermologie Centre - $59 for 8 Sixty Minute Acne Clearing Treatments and 8 Thirty Minute Light Therapy Treatments (Save $1,461 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga Santosha - $25 for Five Yoga Classes (64% Off) 
- Glenmore Circle Esso - $13 for Two Automated Protection Car Washes (50% Off) 
- RICKI'S: 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupon (Until Sept 18) 
- Reitmans: Take an Extra 15% Off Sale (Until Sept 18) 
- Sears: Sears Days Save up to 50% Off Select Items (Until Oct 2) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 18) 

If you live near the Esso car wash on Glenmore Circle, you can get 2 protection car washes for $13 on Groupon (50% off).

Today's Dell of Deals has Gears of War 3 and NBA 2K12 for $49.99. This is $10 cheaper then everywhere else. Dell's shipping is pretty quick so you should get it 1-2 business days after the release date.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $29 for $200 Worth of Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Hockey News - $26 for a 1 Year Subscription. Includes 26 Issues + 4 Special Issues (Save 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Junkyard Dawg - $99 for Junkyard Removal Services By a 1-Tonne Truck (Up To 2,000 Pound Capability). (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riley & McCormick Western Stores - $25 For $50 Worth Of Clothing And Accessories! (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $59 for 3 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $441 or 88% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: MMA University - $25 for a 25 Class Pass to MMA, Kickboxing and MMA Bootcamp (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- Green Ingenuity - $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and Hall (Save 51% Off) 
- Molly Malone's - $12 for $25 Worth of Contemporary Irish Pub Fare and Drinks (52% Off) 
- Gap: Shop Early Save More. Save 35% Off Today (Until Sept. 22) 
- The Bay: Prada Candy Fragrance FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 30) 
- Joe Fresh: Save $10 Off Adult Outerwear or $5 Off Kid's Outerwear (Until Sept. 23) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Seattle - $267 roundtrip after taxes - Oct to Dec 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 19) 

Today's Dealathons deal will get you 1 Year Subscription to The Hockey News for only $26 (50% Off).

YYC Deals posted a sweet flight deal to Seattle.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $25 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Crowfoot Wine & Spirits - $20 For Admission To Your Choice Of 16 Wine & Dine And Festival Events (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pawsitively Natural Daycare & Training Academy - $25 for 5 Days of Dog Daycare (Save $135 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Giuseppe's Italian Market - $24 For $50 Worth Of Delicious Authentic Italian Cuisine And Drinks! (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot - $12 for $25 of Fine Indian Cuisine (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hawaiian Heat on Elbow Dr. - $39 For 150 Tanning Minutes and 1 month of UNLIMITED Beauty Angel Treatments (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: HealthMedica - $199 for One Year of Unlimited Facial Microdermabrasion Treatments! Valid at 15 Locations (Save $3,326 or 95% Off) 
- Shiraz Persian Cuisine - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Bachman & Turner with Paul Rodgers: One Ticket to See Bachman & Turner at Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium on September 27. Three Options Available (49% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept. 19 - Sept. 25) 
- 7 Eleven: Get a FREE Medium Coffee (Sept. 29, 7 - 11 AM) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 20) 

There's a lot of restaurant deals today. The Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 750 vouchers as of noon.

You can get a free medium coffee at 7 Eleven on Sept 29 from 7-11am.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Scrumdiddlyumptious Treats - $19 for 2 Dozen Cupcakes Delivered to You (Save 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $25 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ahh to be Sugared By Heather - $24 for a Brazilian Sugaring and Hungarian Mud Facial (Save $86 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Crowfoot Wine & Spirits - $20 For Admission To Your Choice Of 16 Wine & Dine And Festival Events (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $29 for $200 Worth Of Prescription Eyeglasses Or Prescription Sunglasses! (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag - $25 for a Paintball Package for Two with 300 Paintballs and Equipment Rental (69% Off) 
- iTan 360 Tanning & Esthetics - $15 for One Mystic Spray Tan and 25% Off Indoor Tanning Lotions and Tanning Minutes (57% Off) 
- Nu Bare Laser & Skincare: Demi Mani-Pedi or Spa Mani-Pedi (53% Off) 
- Ohana Salon and Barber: $35 for a haircut and colour (56% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept. 21) 
- REMINDER: McDonald's - Lots of McDonalds Printable Coupons (Until Sept 30) 
- Pet Smart: Save 15% Off Entire Purchase (Sept. 22- 25) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 21) 

The Scrumdiddlyumptious Treats Cupcake deal is going to be a hot seller today. They've already sold 400+ vouchers as of 10am.

The Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant deal sold over 1,700+ vouchers yesterday! The deal is still available to buy today.

I originally posted about the McDonald's coupons back on Sept 8. Heres a reminder that the coupons are still available until the end of this month (September 30). I used all the coupons that I got in the flyer and had to find my previous post to print out more coupons  :Smilie: 

PetSmart has a friends and family sale (Sept 22-25) where you can save 15% off your entire purchase.

Dell has a pretty good deal on the Nintendo Wii today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 22 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Kay Spa - $119 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion or Chemical Peels (Save $1,831 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glamour Secrets in Southcentre Mall - $25 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage and Style Plus 1 Style Consultation (Save 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Nail & Esthetic Connection - $29 for a Glycolic Peel, Manicure and Pedicure (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Rivage Medi Spa - $39 for 3 Photo Facial Treatments (Save $711 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inches-A-Weigh - $25 for Five 25 Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (58% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $39 for 3 Skin Electrolysis Treatments for Capillary Removal, Rosacea, Acne, Age Spots, Skin Tags + More (Save $461 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kay Spa Advanced Esthetics - $24 for a 60 Minute Manicure And A 60 Minute Pedicure! (68% Off) 
- TYN Lounge - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Find Your Fear: Adult VIP Ticket to Haunted-House Experience. Multiple Dates Available. (57% Off) 
- Dynasty Spas: $25 for hot tub supplies plus a bonus $1000 voucher towards a hot tub (50% Off) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Any Fare to any Air Canada Destination Promo Code (Book by Sept 25) 
- Mark's: 20% Off Absolutely Everything Storewide One-Night Sale (Sept 22 from 5pm until close) 
- Banana Republic: Save an Additional 35% Off Sale Styles (Until Sept. 29) 
- Jacob: Spend $75 or More and Get a $25 Gift Card (Until Sept. 27) 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 22) 

To thank their loyal customers for their patience and understanding, Air Canada has issued 15% discount on all Air Canada flights if you book before Sunday, September 25, 2011 at midnight from your city of departure. You can find the promo codes on my blog.

Mark's (formally Marks Work Warehouse) has a special 1-night only sale tonight from 5pm until close. During the sale, you can get 20% off absolutely everything in the store!

YYC Deals posted another cheap flight from Calgary to Cabo - $221 roundtrip after taxes.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ace Detailing - $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $99 for 2 One Hour Age Defy Non-Surgical Facelift Treatments (Save $421 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Foxy Boudoir - $49 for a 1-Hour Professional Boudoir Photo Shoot for Women, Men & Couples (Save $451 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fassil Ethiopian Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Fine Ethiopian Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Touchstone Health - $29 For A 60 Minute Complete Vita-Flex Reflexology Session Or A 45 Minute AromaTouch Massage! (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Giuseppe's Italian Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Pizza, Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $25 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Planet Beach Contempo Spa - $39 for Three Luminous Facials, Three Massages, and Three Hydro-Derma Fusion Treatments or $35 for a Tanning Package (88% Off) 
- Bside Bistro: $15 for $30 Worth of Contemporary Cuisine & Drinks (50% Off) 
- Gap: Save an Extra 40% Off Sale Styles (Sept. 23, 2 pm - 8 pm) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 10% Off Online Purchase (Until Sept. 24) 
- Smart Set: Save 25% Off Everything 
- Dell: Today's Days of Dell Deals (Sept 23) 

DealFind has a very good car detailing deal today. It's very popular and they've already sold 550+ vouchers as of 9:30am!

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant deal. It's a very hot seller as they've sold close to 2,500 vouchers.

There's a couple decent restaurant deals and today is also the last day of Dell's Days of Deal sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Detailing - $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: UberCasa - $49 for a 50L Stainless Steel Auto-Open Kitchen Trash Can - Tax and Shipping Included (Save $160 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FRESH! Fitness - $40 for a One Hour Personal Training Session & DVD Training Video (Save $80 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pawsitively Natural Daycare & Training Academy - $25 for 5 Days of Dog Daycare (Save $135 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fassil Ethiopian Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Fine Ethiopian Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $85 for 2 One Hour Age Defy Non-Surgical Facelift Treatments (Save $435 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60 Minute Complete Vita-Flex Reflexology Session, Or a 45 Minute AromaTouch Massage! (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Planet Beach Contempo Spa - $39 for Three Luminous Facials, Three Massages, and Three Hydro-Derma Fusion Treatments or $35 for a Tanning Package (88% Off) 
- Serenite Spa: $30 for a 35 Minute, $49 for a 60 Minute, or $69 for a 80 Minute Massage (50% Off) 
- Edible Arrangements: Buy One, Get One Free Sale (Until Sept 25) 
- Future Shop: Playstation 3 Console with Metal Gear Solid game for only $219.99 ($30 + Free Game) 
- WestJet: Seat Sale - Save an extra 15% off all destinations (Book by Sept 25) 

The Ace Auto Detailing deal that I posted yesterday was a very hot seller and sold over 2,000+ vouchers! The deal is still available to buy. 

I really like TeamBuy's Stainless Steal Trash Can deal. I'm currently developing my basement and in the market for a stainless steel garbage can. Stainless Steel garbage cans are shockingly expensive at retail stores. I jumped on this deal as soon as I saw it. None of the ones that I looked at are as nice and this and cost 2-4 times more. This is one of those fancy garbage cans that automatically open and close using infra red technology. 

Future Shop has the Playstaion 3 console with Metal Gear Solid 4 game on sale for only $219.99. You won't find the PS3 cheaper anywhere else (never seen before pricing). The sale ends September 29, 2011.

WestJet has matched Air Canada's 15% Off Any Fare Seat Sale. You must book before Sunday evening (September 25) to take advantage of this sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Music Centre Canada - $29 for 3 Thirty Minute Private Music Lessons of Your Choice of Piano, Acoustic, Electric or Bass Guitar, Drums and Vocal Singing (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: American Apparel - $25 for $50 Credit at American Apparel. Valid at all Stores and Online (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ovo by Cirque du Soleil - 40% Off Tickets 
- HOT DEAL: The Halloween Warehouse - $15 For $30 Worth Of Licensed Costumes, Wigs, Masks, Novelty Items, & Much More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Body Sculpt Meal - $49 For 6 Gourmet Prepared And Customized Meals With A Personalized Diet Plan (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ace Detailing - $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Lawyers Inc. - $18 for an Alberta Will Kit, Including a Last Will & Testament, Enduring Power of Attorney and a Personal Directive (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blanc Cosmetics - $45 for The Revolutionary WhiteICE Teeth Whitening Stick (65% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness and Athletics - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (93% Off) 
- Citrus Laser & Advanced Esthetics - $189 for 3 Half-Face Refirme or $149 for 3 Crow's Feet Refirme Skin Treatments (60% Off)
- RW&CO.: Save 20% Off Outerwear With Minimum $78 Purchase (Sept. 26 - Oct. 23) 
- The Children's Place: Save 15% Off Everything (Until Oct. 31) 
- The Bay: Angel by Thierry Mugler FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until Sept. 29) 

TeamBuy has a very good national deal today. For $25, you can get a $50 credit to any American Apparel store in Canada or online. The deal has already sold 4,000+ vouchers 1:30.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Ace Detailing deal. The deal has sold over 3,800 vouchers.

You can get 40% off OVO Cirque du Soleil tickets at Buytopia.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 27 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $19 for a 45 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 60 Minute Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Winnsprints-Fitness - $15 for 15 Fitness Boot Camp Classes (Save $285 or 95% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $24 for Three IPL Acne Clearing Treatments! (Save $573 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Imagine Letters - $20 for Up To 7 Letters of Unique Alphabet Print Art (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Casita Mexicana - $20 for $50 Worth of Authentic Mexican Cuisine, Fajitas, Enchiladas and Drinks (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: American Apparel - $25 for $50 Credit at American Apparel. Valid at all Stores and Online (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ovo by Cirque du Soleil - Save 40% Off Tickets 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Halloween Warehouse - $15 For $30 Worth Of Licensed Costumes, Wigs, Masks, Novelty Items, & Much More (50% Off) 
- The Pita Pit - $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Kraay Family Farm: $11 for a Fall Farm Outing with a One-Day Pass, One Pumpkin, and One Hot Chocolate (50% Off) 
- Get Wrenched Automotive: $49 for a complete car package (61% Off) 
- Zellers: Save 15% Off Any Single Regular Priced Item Facebook "Like" Exclusive Offer (Until Sept. 29) 
- Jacob: Save 25% Off Regular Priced Merchandise Printable Coupon (Until Oct. 9) 
- Sport Chek/ Atmosphere/ Hockey Experts: Save 25% Off Regular Ticketed Price or 10% Off on Already Reduced Items (Sept. 28 - 29) 

The Zeneba Academy of Esthetics Mani/Pedi deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 500+ vouchers as of 10:30am.

The American Apparel deal sold over 10,000+ vouchers in 24 hours yesterday! Due to the high demand, TeamBuy has extended the offer for the rest of this week.

SportChek/ Hockey Experts has another friends and family sale Sept 28-29. To take advantage of the sale, print the coupon on my blog.

----------


## D'z Nutz

GDCivicSi, your blog really needs a search. It's a pain in the ass going back and searching for things when you don't know the day it was posted.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by D'z Nutz_ 
> *GDCivicSi, your blog really needs a search. It's a pain in the ass going back and searching for things when you don't know the day it was posted.*



Blogger has a built in search bar. Just hover your mouse at the top of his site.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by CompletelyNumb_ 
> *
> 
> Blogger has a built in search bar. Just hover your mouse at the top of his site.*



oh shit that works! thanks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 28 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $39 for 3 Spider Vein Removals (Save $711 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth Group - $29 for a 40 Minute Massage and 20 Minute Collagen Facial Treatment (Save $106 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Obasan - $100 For $200 Worth Of Premium Organic Mattresses, Pillows, Bedding And Pet Beds. May Combine Up To 5 Vouchers Towards A Single Purchase! (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Posh Hair Salon - $45 for a Wash, Cut, Dry, Style Blowout Treatment And Partial Foil Highlights! (Save $170 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Happy Bays Car & Dog Wash - $19 for Two Ultimate Car Washes and Two DIY Dog Washes (62% Off) 
- Liquid Latin Show: $20 for an Adult Ticket at the Metropolitan Conference Centre (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $19 for a 45 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 60 Minute Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- pink Lime Salon & Spa - $80 for a Ladies' Haircut, Colour or Partial Highlights, and Blow Dry; or $50 for $100 to Spend on Salon Services; or $37 for a Men's Haircut and Colour (50% Off) 
- VINCI Park: One-Month Above-Ground or Underground Parking Pass (Save $185 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $35 for five twenty-minute Aqua Massages (Save $115 or 77% Off) 7 Eleven: Get a FREE Medium Coffee (Sept. 29, 7 AM - 11 AM) 
- Dynamite: Save 20% Off Everything Printable Coupon (Sept. 29 - Oct. 2) 
- Bath & Body Works: Spend $10 and Get a FREE Item of Your Choice Printable Coupon (Until Oct. 2) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept. 28) 
- The Children's Place: Save 30% Off Outerwear 

The Zeneba Academy of Esthetics Mani/Pedi deal that I posted yesterday was a hot seller. They sold over 1,100 vouchers in 24 hours yesterday. The deal is still available to buy until Friday.

The Groupon VINCI Parking deal is pretty good if you drive and work downtown.

7-Elevan will be giving away free coffee's tomorrow (Sept 29) from 7am-11am.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Best Cleaning - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Canadian Decompression & Pain Centres - $199 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $5281 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass - $19 for $110 Toward Windshield Replacement or 2 Windshield Chip Repairs (Save $91 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sohni Restaurant - $19 For $45 Worth Of Authentic Mediterranean Cuisine And Sheesha! (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bootleggers - $12 for $25 Worth of Food (52% Off) 
- Liquid Latin Show: $15 for a General Admission Pass on Oct 28-29 at The Metropolitan Conference Centre (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Men's Expo - $10 for 2 Tickets to The Men's Expo on Oct 1-2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DM Photography - 1-2 hour in studio or location photography shoot with 10 high image resolution on CD (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 for $189 Toward Complete Set of Prescription Eyewear, 25% Off Second Pair of Glasses, and 25% Off Other In-Store Products (90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: sohni skin & hair studio - $50 for Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $125 or 71% Off) 
- Stimulife750: $29.99 for weight loss aid Stimulife750 (50% Off) 
- The Body Shop: Save 30% Off Entire Store Friends & Family Event (Until Oct. 2) 
- Old Navy: Save 20% Off Your Purchase (Until Sept. 30) 
- Aeropostale: Save an Extra 30% Off Clearance Merchandise (Until Oct. 2) 

DealFind has a great cleaning deal today. You can get 4 hours of professional cleaning for only $59.

CalAlta Glass has a $19 for $110 Toward Windshield Replacement or 2 Windshield Chip Repairs deal today.

You can get 50% off tickets to The Men's Expo this weekend at the BMO Centre in Stampede Park.

The Body Shop has a Friends & Family sale where you can save 30% off the entire store.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 30 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: HealthMedica Canada - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions and a 30 Minute Chemical Facial Peel (Save $5,341 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Detailing - $59 for 2 Complete Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Packages (Save $201 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alook Training - $29 for One Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Daymaid - $95 for a Professional Home Cleaning Service for up to 4000 Sq. Ft. (Save $305 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shiraz Persian Cuisine - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Persian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: CDPC Medi Spa - $169 for Your Choice of Unlimited Facials For One Year! 5 Options Available (Save $3,606 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Glass - $19 for $110 Toward Windshield Replacement or 2 Windshield Chip Repairs (Save $91 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zeneba Academy of Esthetics - $19 for a 45 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 60 Minute Pedicure with Paraffin Treatment (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa - $127 for Three Endermologie Treatments and Endermologie Stocking (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $35 for Vehicle Rustproofing Treatment (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- RW&CO.: Save 25% Off Last Ticketed Price (Oct. 1 - Oct. 2) 
- Naturalizer: Save 30% Off Friends of Naturalizer Event (Until Oct. 2) 
- The Children's Place: Save 20-30% Off Buy More, Save More (Until Oct. 2) 

TeamBuy has a very good deal to Ace Detailing this weekend. You can get 2 Complete Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Packages (Includes: wash, wax, interior vacuum and steam clean) for only $59 ($260 Value)! 

You can save 25% off the last ticketed price this weekend at RW&CO.

----------


## G-ZUS

Zeneba Academy are liars, I got a refund on my coupon from Dealfind!

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Zeneba Academy are liars, I got a refund on my coupon from Dealfind!*



What happened?

----------


## adam c

I don't think I'll ever buy a dealathons coupon ever again, i ordered the teeth whiting back at the start of september and have not receive it yet, company won't return emails and dealathons won't do anything to help either... going through the process of doing a chargeback now

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> *I don't think I'll ever buy a dealathons coupon ever again, i ordered the teeth whiting back at the start of september and have not receive it yet, company won't return emails and dealathons won't do anything to help either... going through the process of doing a chargeback now*



I've purchased a bunch of deals from Dealathons and haven't had any issues. You should get an email with the voucher the day after the deal ends. If you don't get the email, you can always log into your Dealathons account to print it out. The good thing about Dealathons is they usually don't sell a lot of vouchers so it's pretty easy to book appointments or use the vouchers with local merchants.

Let me know how the chargeback goes. If you like, PM me all the details and I can help pass it along to my contact at Dealathons to resolve the issue.

----------


## adam c

I ordered it September 6 as it was an online purchase not a local pickup

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> What happened?*



I called them before I bought the voucher to verify that I can get an receipt to submit to Blue Cross and they also told me a RMT will be doing the massage. The voucher included deep tissue massages.

I went ahead and bought the 10-1 hour massages for $99 voucher, booked an appointment and went in. When I got there, the first thing they said to me was "we have to charge you 5% tax on the voucher" Ok whatever here's $5. 

I then handed the lady my voucher so she can make a copy of it and asked her for an invoice, her reply was " We can not give out invoices as we are a school and not a salon, also our services are provided by our students not RMT's"

She then asked me what type of massage I wanted. I stated deep tissue, as that was included in my voucher. We don't have an RMT on site and only they can do deep tissue, would you like to re-book? I stated that I will just take a therapeutic massage as I was already there and asked when a RMT would be in next so I can book a deep tissue massage with him/her. She replied "We can not guarantee when a RMT is in, so you would have to show up and if an RMT is here you can get a deep tissue massages" I said I am booked for the next 2 fridays, so I will take my chances, whatever!

So I'm thinking Wow. Go in the room, get undressed and lie on the table. Girl comes in, asks what kind of massage I wanted. Upper body. She didn't want to do upper body for 1 hour so she asked me to go for 20 -1/2 hour upperbody massages which I agreed to. Got my massage, didn't even get 20 minutes!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: HealthMedica Canada - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions and a 30 Minute Chemical Facial Peel (Save $5,341 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Detailing - $59 for 2 Complete Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Packages (Save $201 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Shiraz Persian Cuisine - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Persian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CDPC Medi Spa - $169 for Your Choice of Unlimited Facials For One Year! 5 Options Available (Save $3,606 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Daymaid - $95 for a Professional Home Cleaning Service for up to 4000 Sq. Ft. (Save $305 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Glass - $19 for $110 Toward Windshield Replacement or 2 Windshield Chip Repairs (Save $91 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic - $39 for 3 Spider Vein Removals (Save $711 or 95% Off) 
- Lake Louise Inn - $99 for a One-Night Stay for Two in an Executive Room with Bottle of Wine (50% Off) 
- Twigs & Company: $135 for Private Shopping Party for 10 with Wine and Hors d'Oeuvres (55% Off) 
- Disney Movie Rewards: Save $8 Off The Lion King 4-Disc Blu-Ray Combo Pack Coupon (Oct 4-11) 
- H&M: 25% Off One Men's Item of your Choice Coupon (Valid until Oct 16) 
- The Source: Save $200 Off the Blackberry PlayBook Tablet! 

The Source is currently discounting all BlackBerry PlayBooks by $200! This is not an official Blackberry price drop, but sales have been slow and a lot of major retailers have recently started offering big sales to clearout their inventory.

If you're thinking about buying The Lion King 4-Disc Blu-Ray Combo Pack or The Lion King 8-Disc Trilogy Set, I've got a coupon that will get you $8 off.

I found a H&M coupon that will save you 25% off one Men's item of your choice.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> * 
> 
> I called them before I bought the voucher to verify that I can get an receipt to submit to Blue Cross and they also told me a RMT will be doing the massage. The voucher included deep tissue massages.
> 
> I went ahead and bought the 10-1 hour massages for $99 voucher, booked an appointment and went in. When I got there, the first thing they said to me was &quot;we have to charge you 5% tax on the voucher&quot; Ok whatever here's $5. 
> 
> I then handed the lady my voucher so she can make a copy of it and asked her for an invoice, her reply was &quot; We can not give out invoices as we are a school and not a salon, also our services are provided by our students not RMT's&quot;
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your bad experience at Zeneba.

I bought the $99 for 10 hour long massage deal that you're referring to as well, but haven't had a chance to try and use it yet. It's one of those deals that's just too good of a deal to pass up ($10 for a 60 min massage!). I knew they were a school so I have pretty low expectations.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 2 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: The Best Cleaning - $59 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: South Forty2 Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Food (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Detailing - $59 for 2 Complete Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Packages (Save $201 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Shiraz Persian Cuisine - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Persian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bootleggers - $12 for $25 Worth of Food (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: HealthMedica Canada - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions and a 30 Minute Chemical Facial Peel (Save $5,341 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: HealthMedica - $199 for One Year of Unlimited Facial Microdermabrasion Treatments! Valid at 15 Locations (Save $3,326 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lake Louise Inn - $99 for a One-Night Stay for Two in an Executive Room with Bottle of Wine (50% Off) 
- The Bay: Get $40 in Savings Cards when you Spend $75 (Until Oct 2) 
- American Eagle: Extra 30% Off Everything In-Store Sale (Until Oct 2) 
- Zellers: $10 Bonus Bucks when you spend $50 In-Store Facebook 'Like' Coupon 
- WestJet: 20% Off Promo Code to select Western Canadian Cities (Book by Oct 6) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of The Best Cleaning $59 for 4 hours deal. At the time of this post, they have sold over 600 vouchers.

Take a mini vacation with LivingSocial's $99 for a night in an executive room with a bottle of wine at Lake Louise Inn.

The Bay will give you $40 in savings cards when you make a minimum purchase of $75 or more.

You can save an additional 30% off everything in-store when you shop at any American Outfitters.

WestJet has a promo code that will save you an extra 20% off new online bookings to select Western Canadian cities when you book befre Oct 6.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Garbage Good Guys Inc - $35 for 350 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness - $59 for a 1 Month Body Vibration Membership, 1 Massage Chair Session, 1 Infrared-Sauna Session & More (Save $273 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Results Fitness - $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Revolution or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $89 for Your Choice of Three 30-Minute EMS Body Sculpting & Slimming Sessions & Three 30-Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps, or 3 Non-Surgical Age Defying Face Lifts (Save $946 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Find Your Fear In Albert Park Community Rink - $15 For One Adult VIP Ticket To A Spectacular Haunted House Experience! (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Nail & Esthetic Connection - $29 for a Glycolic Peel, Manicure and Pedicure (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: HealthMedica Canada - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions and a 30 Minute Chemical Facial Peel (Save $5,341 or 96% Off) 
- Sapphire Esthetics - $32 for a Shellac Manicure and Pedicure (51% Off) 
- Interiors in Balance: $50 for $100 Worth of Home Goods, Textiles, and Accessories (50% Off) 
- Equinox Auto Repair: $45 for an amazing vehicle maintenance package (55% Off) 
- Sirens: Get $5 Off Your Purchase of $25 Facebook Coupon (Until Oct. 31)
- Aldo: Save an Extra 25% Off Women's Clearance Footwear Online and Save 15% Off Your Purchase 
- Gymboree: Spend $60 and Receive a 30% Off Coupon. Plus Redeem Your Gymbucks 

There's a really good deal to The Garbage Good Guys today. You can get 350 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee for only $35 ($150 Value).

----------


## D'z Nutz

https://www.facebook.com/KFCCanada?s...39724116073966

----------


## GDCivicSi

I didn't get a chance to blog about it this morning, but today is your last chance to take advantage of TeamBuy's $25 for $50 American Apparel national deal. At the time of this post, they've sold over 18,000 vouchers! Here's a direct link to the deal: American Apparel $25 for $50 Deal 

There's going to be another huge National deal from a major retailer tomorrow so stay tuned...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 4 Deals:

- Buytopia heats up Calgary with hot deal to Staples! 
- HOT DEAL: Staples - $10 for $20 Worth of Merchandise (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Anishas Medi Spa - $39 for a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage and a 45 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Wrap (Save $165 or 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Rivage Medi Spa - $5 for 1 Laser Hair Removal Session on a Small Body Part, or $10 for 1 Laser Hair Removal Session on a Large Body Part (Save 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eggs And More - $14 For $30 Worth of Food And Drinks Including Steak, Turkey, Seafood And More! (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty - $49 For a 30 Min Hot Stone Massage, and a Full Mani & Pedi (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cerritos Surf Colony - $289 for a 4 OR 6 Night Stay at a Private Beachfront Surf Villa (Save $1511 or 84%Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Results Fitness - $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Revolution or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Hallowe'en Warehouse - $15 for $30 to Spend on Halloween Costumes, Accessories, and Supplies (50% Off) 
- Calgary Philharmonic Orchestra: One or Three Rush Hour Orchestra Performances (51% Off) 
- Nutrition House: $10 for $20 towards Nutritional Supplements and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Icandi Hair Studio - $65 for a wash, cut, style, and colour or highlights (Save $185 or 74% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct. 3 - Oct. 9) 
- KFC: Get a FREE Zinger Sandwich Facebook "Like" Coupon (Until Oct. 16) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $50 or More and Save 20% Off Customer Appreciation Event (Oct. 5 Only) 
- Old Navy: Save 25% Off Your Purchase Online (Oct. 4 - 5)

There's a lot of excellent deals today.

Buytopia has a great deal to Staples today! It's not too often that you see a major retailer like Staples featured on a daily deals site. This deal will be a very hot seller and will sell record numbers on Buytopia so don't miss out!

DealTicker has a fantastic laser hair removal deal today. If you've been curious about laser hair removal and wondered how it worked, here's your chance to try it out for cheap!

You can get a free KFC Zinger Sandwich coupon when you like their Facebook page.

Shoppers Drug Mart has a customer appreciation event tomorrow (Oct 5th). You can save 20% off when you spend $50 or more.

Enjoy!

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

I'm pretty dissapointed with the American Apparel deal. only lets you use one voucher at a time... basically pay shipping twice. Such utter bullshit.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN_ 
> *I'm pretty dissapointed with the American Apparel deal. only lets you use one voucher at a time... basically pay shipping twice. Such utter bullshit.*



American Apparel offers free shipping on all orders over $75.

You can always use the vouchers in-store so you don't have to worry about shipping.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser and Tanning - $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Anti-Aging Facials (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ImageIn Weightloss - $79 for 2 Lipo Laser Treatments and 2 Infrared Sauna Sessions (Save $441 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Staples - $10 for $20 Worth of Merchandise (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bridlewood Massage and Family Wellness - $25 for a 45-Minute RMT Massage + a 10-Minute Oxygen Bar Session with Aromatherapy (70% Off) 
- Heritage Posters And Music: $20 For $40 Worth Of Posters, Vinyl, CDs and Much More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair - $35 for a Professional Hair Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style And Your Choice of Full Colour or 12 Highlights! (Save $185 or 84% Off) 
- Los Mariachis - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: King's Transfer Van Lines Calgary  Moving and Relocation Services. Three Options Available. (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct. 5) 
- Leap Frog: Spend $60 or More and Save $10 Off Online Purchase (Until Oct. 15) 
- Lids: Spend $30 or More and Save $5 Off Your Purchase Online (Until Oct. 31) 
- Fruits & Passion: Save 20% Off Eaux de Toilette Printable Coupon (Until Oct. 9) 

Today's your last chance to take advantage of the Staples $10 for $20 deal. If you're in Edmonton, they have an even better Staples $25 for $50 deal. The Calgary vouchers will only work in Staples stores in Calgary and the Edmonton vouchers will only work in Edmonton Staples stores.

----------


## VaN_HaMMeRSTeiN

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> American Apparel offers free shipping on all orders over $75.
> 
> You can always use the vouchers in-store so you don't have to worry about shipping.*



Their store selection is garbage compared to online and it only lets you use one voucher at a time meaning that I would have to spend an extra 50 bucks over all as opposed to the 16 I spent. It's just a shady way for American Apparel to do business. Not what I expect from a large retailer.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 6 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Ace Steam Cleaning - $35 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for Your Entire Home (Save $315 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Five Star Painting - $79 for Interior Painting of 1 Room and 2 Coats of Paint (Save $206 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Snow And Skate - $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up (Save $35 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Staples - $10 for $20 Worth of Merchandise (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $10 for $100 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement or $10 for 2 Stone Chip Repairs (Save up to $90 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Los Mariachis - $19 for $45 Worth Of Authentic Mexican Cuisine and Drinks! (58% Off) 
- Tequila and More Show: $20 for an Adult Ticket at the Metropolitan Conference Centre (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Garbage Good Guys Inc - $35 for 350 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Soldiers of Fitness - $40 for 12 Boot Camp Classes (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $36 for $115 Worth of Keepsake Books (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $145 for two deep facial cleanses with the DT110 Plus Ultrasonic (Save $415 or 74% Off) 
- Cineplex Entertainment: FREE Movies at Cineplex Theatres on Community Day (Morning of Oct. 22) 
- Stylexchange: Save 30% Off Lowest Ticketed Price Friends & Family (Oct. 6, 6 - 9 PM) 
- Forever 21: FREE Shipping on Online Purchase (Oct. 7 - 14) 
- The Children's Place: Save 20% Off In-Store and Online (Until Oct. 31) 

There's a very hot carpet cleaning deal today. I stocked up on it and purchased 5 vouchers and just booked an appointment on their website. It was very straight forward and easy to do. They've already sold over 375+ vouchers as of 9am.

Due to the high demand, Buytopia has extended the Staples deal for a couple more days. At the time of this post, they've sold close to 1000 vouchers.

Today's your last chance to take advantage of The Garbage Good Guys junk removable deal. They've sold over 500 vouchers at the time of this post.

On Saturday morning (Oct 22), Cineplex Entertainment is having their Community Day in support of Starlight Children`s Foundation. Head over to a Cineplex theatre by 9 am and enjoy a free movie. Plus, for only $2 you can get a regular popcorn, fountain drink and selected candy with 100% of the proceeds going to the Starlight Children`s Foundation.

----------


## adam c

Good luck booking the ace cleaning...

----------


## The_1

> _Originally posted by adam c_ 
> *Good luck booking the ace cleaning...*



 :Werd!:  

so now they do 
carpet cleaning
car detailing and house cleaning

has anyone used these guys and got decent service?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 7 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $89 for 4 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $1,907 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koiji Restolounge - $20 for $40 Worth of Fine, Upscale Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CDPC - $74 For 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions Of Your Choice! (Save $506 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training Inc - $25 for 10 Boot Camp Classes (Save $200 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Rivage Medi Spa - $5 for 1 Laser Hair Removal Session on a Small Body Part, or $10 for 1 Laser Hair Removal Session on a Large Body Part (Save 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Steam Cleaning - $35 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for Your Entire Home (Save $315 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mission Snow And Skate - $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up (Save $35 or 58% Off) 
- Numa International Institute of Makeup and Design - $999 for a Two-Day Makeup Artistry Course Plus Airbrushing Kit (66% Off) 
- The Laugh Shop: The Blackfoot Inn Comedy Show for Two or Four on a Thursday or Weekend Night (57% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions: $49 for the ultimate pampering package (55% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts: All Glasses are $38 Thanksgiving Sale (Until Oct 11) 
- Air Canada: Save 20% Off Tango and Tango Plus Fares to Asia Promo Code (Book by Oct. 8) 
- Sport Chek: 10%-50% Off Scratch & Save Event In-Store. Plus Save 10% Off and Free Shipping Online (Until Oct. 9) 
- Le Chateau: Spend $50 and Get a $25 Gift Coupon Towards a Top Purchase (Until Oct. 10) 

The carpet cleaning deal that I posted yesterday is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 1,500 vouchers. The deal is available until Sunday night.

Clearly contacts has a great $38 for all glasses Thanksgiving sale. I purchased 3 pairs of designer J Lindeberg glasses and paid a grand total of only $131.87 including taxes and shipping! They normally retail for $350 per pair!

Air Canada has a promo code where you can save 20% off select flights to Asia.

Sports Chek has a scratch and save event where you can save 1-50% off your in-store purchase.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $89 for 4 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $1,907 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Koiji Restolounge - $20 for $40 Worth of Fine, Upscale Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa - 75% Off A Yoga Style Body Detox Package (Save $301 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CDPC - $74 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions Of Your Choice! (Save $506 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Staples - $10 for $20 Worth of Merchandise (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $10 for $100 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement or $10 for 2 Stone Chip Repairs (Save up to $90 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mission Snow And Skate - $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up (Save $35 or 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser and Tanning - $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Anti-Aging Facials (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- Buzy Body Movement - $49 for One or $89 for Two Cold-Laser Treatments and Massages (53% Off) 
- GAP: Everything up to 50% Off Thanksgiving Sale (Until Oct 10) 
- Suzy Shier: 30% Off the Entire Store Sale! (Until Oct 10) 
- Sears: Long Weekend Sale - Save up to 50% Off Selected Items (Until Oct 10) 

You can save 30% off at Suzy Shier, up to 50% off at GAP or up to 55% off at Sears this long weekend.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 9 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Ace Steam Cleaning - $35 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for Your Entire Home (Save $315 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Staples - $10 for $20 Worth of Merchandise (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koiji Restolounge - $20 for $40 Worth of Fine, Upscale Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CDPC - $74 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions Of Your Choice! (Save $506 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $10 for $100 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement or $10 for 2 Stone Chip Repairs (Save up to $90 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mission Snow And Skate - $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up (Save $35 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $89 for 4 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $1,907 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Numa International Institute of Makeup and Design - $999 for a Two-Day Makeup Artistry Course Plus Airbrushing Kit (66% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: MetaBody Fitness Pass - $20 for 30 Fitness Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- Hollister: 25% Off Entire Purchase In-Stores & Online Sale (Until Oct 12) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 25% Off Entire Purchase In-Stores & Online (Until Oct 12) 
- Old Navy: Get $10 Off when you Spend $50 or more Coupon (Until Oct 13) 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Today is your last chance to take advantage of a couple hot deals. At the time of this post, the $35 carpet cleaning deal has sold over 1,900 vouchers. and the Staples $10 for $20 deal has sold over 1,300 vouchers. You can easily book an appointment for the Ace Steam Cleaning carpet deal online. 

Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister have a 25% off your entire purchase sale (excludes flagship exclusives and redlines). This sale goes until Wednesday, Oct 12.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cyrus Landscaping - $39 for Organic Fertilization and Leaf Clean-Up (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Gardener Magazine - $14 for a One-Year Subscription (53% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Anishas Medispa - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $4,101 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $89 for 4 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $1,907 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rivage Medi Spa - $5 for 1 Laser Hair Removal Session on a Small Body Part, or $10 for 1 Laser Hair Removal Session on a Large Body Part (Save 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CDPC - $74 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions Of Your Choice! (Save $506 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mission Snow And Skate - $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up (Save $35 or 58% Off) 
- Calgary Philharmonic Orchestra - $18 for One Ticket to "Tchaikovsky on the Edge", or $50 for Three Tickets to Rush Hour Concerts (51% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $20 for 30-Minute Electrolysis Session (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Detailing - $156 for a state-of-the-art car detailing package (Save $624 or 80% Off) 
- The Shoe Company: Save 15% Off Women's Pumps (Until Oct. 12) 
- Joe Fresh: Save $5 Off Adult Sweater Priced $24 And Up (Until Oct. 21) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $50 or More and Receive a Surprise Gift Card (Oct. 10 - 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 11 Deals:

Sorry for the late post today. I was busy and didn't get a chance to update this thread until now. If I'm ever late to update this thread, you can always go to my blog directly for the latest deals as that will always be updated by 7am.

- VERY HOT DEAL: Canadian Decompression and Pain Centers - $29 for 3 Twenty Minute Spinal Decompression Treatments, Including a Consultation and Examination (Save $421 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 for $100 Credit Towards Adult Products and Toys (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MaddPretty - $19 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Style & a Deep Conditioning Hair Therapy + 50% off Colour or Highlights (Save $76 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 45-Minute Relaxation Massage and a 45-Minute 24-Karat Gold Facial (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hirai Health Services - $39 for a 45 Minute Colon Hydrotherapy Treatment Plus a 15 Minute Pre-Cleanse Phone Consultation (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary - $20 For 20 Fit Body Bootcamp Classes! (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Better 4 Life - $49 for an anti-aging microdermabrasion facial (Save $116 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oral Spa - $39 for 3 Twenty Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $168 or 81% Off) 
- Envy Medical Spa - $49 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for the Chin, Upper Lip, Underarm, Linea, Toes, Fingers, or Areola; or $99 for Bikini, Front or Back of Neck, or Lip and Chin (53% Off) 
- Heartland Café: Weekday or Weekend Breakfast for Two or Four (50% Off) 
- The Home Depot: Save 10% Off Hardwood, Laminate, Vinyl Flooring and Tile (Until Oct. 19) 
- Old Navy: Save Up To 75% Off In-Store or Up To 50% Off Online Fall Haul Sale 
- The Bay: DSquared2 Men's Fragrance FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until Oct. 18) 

I've had a bunch of readers ask me to add a search feature so they can easily find deals that I've posted in the past. I just added one so you can now easily search for anything on the blog. You can find it on the left-hand side column near the top of the blog. The blog always had a seach feature, but it was not easily accessible. You had to hover your mouse near the top of the page and a toolbar with search will display.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glory of India - $49 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of a Beer or a Glass of Wine (Save $123 or 72% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for One Rivage Skin Tightening Session on Any Part of the Body (Save $1,791 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions - $49 for a 30-Min Hot Stone Massage and Full Manicure and Pedicure (55% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 For A 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap And A Full Face & Body Diamond Dermabrasion Treatment! (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: L' Amaj Beauty Solutions - $99 for 3 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting & Slimming Sessions, 3 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $936 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Coliseum Inn in Edmonton - $49 for a One Night Getaway for Up To 4 People (Save $90 or 65% Off) 
- Local 002 - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Supreme Shine: Three Hand Washes or a Hand-Wash Package with High-Protection Wax and a Rain-X Windshield Treatment (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Whitening Lightning - $35 for a mane colour five pack (77% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct. 12) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 20% Off All Regular Priced Books In-Store and 20% Off Toys Online 
- Gap: Shop Early Save More. Save 35% Off Your Purchase Today (Oct. 12 - 15) 
- Tassimo: Get a FREE Pack of Gevalia Dark House Blend T Discs Facebook "Like" Offer

There's a very hot deal to Rivage Medi Spa today. You can get one Rivage Skin Tightening Session on Any Part of the Body for only $9 ($1,800 Value)! I have no idea what this is, but it's a savings of 99.5% off!

Plan on visiting Edmonton any time soon? If so, DealFind has a great $49 Edmonton hotel deal today. It's recently renovated and is located across the street from Rexall Place. This could come in handy if you plan on going up to Edmonton to watch the Flames play.

For a limited time, you can save 20% off all regular priced books at Chapters Indigo.

Gap is having another Shop Early and Save More event. You can save 35% off on your entire purchase today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just found out about this deal and didn't get a chance to post it on my blog this morning.

Today only, all 2012 Entertainment Books are on sale for only $29.99 + free shipping! The Calgary book normally retails $45 + shipping. I just purchased a book and buy it every year. There's a lot of very good 2 for 1 coupons to some popular stores and restaurants.

Click here to buy the book or for more information about it.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 13 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Ace Steam Cleaning - $35 for a Complete Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors (Save $315 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blowdry and Style, and Your Choice of Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour (Save $136 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Woman's Show - Get 2 Tickets for the Price of 1 (50% Off) 
- Rajdoot Restaurant: $12 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Quality HCG - $59 for Two Bottles of HCG Diet Drops Plus and eBook and Recipes (Save $78 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep BM - $89 for Two Complete Wall-to-Wall House Cleanings (Save $211 or 71% Off) 
- Sanctuary Lifestyle Consulting: $29 for a 45-Minute Recorded Tarot/Intuitive Reading (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Canadian Decompression and Pain Centers - $29 for 3 Twenty Minute Spinal Decompression Treatments, Including a Consultation and Examination (Save $421 or 94% Off) 
- PhotoBin - $18 for a Hardcover Photobook with Shipping (63% Off) 
- Sam Roberts Band: $21 or $26 for One Ticket at Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium on October 25 (Save 49% Off) 
- Mexx Kids: Save 30% Off Kid's Winter Outerwear and Accesssories 
- The Children's Place: Save 25% Off when you Spend $50 or More In-Store or Online (Until Oct. 16) 
- Mark's: Save 25% Off Below Zero Kid's Winter Wear Printable Coupon (Until Oct. 24) 
- Le Chateau: Get a $50 Gift Coupon Towards Purchase of a Coordinating Piece when you Buy a Blazer 

TeamBuy is featuring a $35 Ace Steam Cleaning carpet cleaning deal today. DealFind featured this exact deal last week and sold over 2,000 vouchers. You can easily book an appointment online. I have an appointment scheduled for next week.

Live Cosmo has a 2 for 1 admission deal to the Calgary Women's Show that's taking place on Oct 22-23 at the BMO Centre.

The PhotoBun '$18 Hardcover Photobook with Shipping' national deal is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have already sold over 1,800 vouchers.

I have a couple kids shopping apparel deals today (Mexx, Childrens Place and Mark's).

----------


## J.D.

Really cool man. I like saving money :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Relaxation or Hot Stone (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Salon - $49 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Highlights/Full Colour Treatment & More (Save $171 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FanXchange - $10 for $20 Towards Any Tickets on FanXchange, Including Concerts, Hockey Games and other Sporting Events (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: UniHealth Group - $29 for a 30-Minute Herbal Detox Footbath + A Choice of 30-Minute Relaxation Massage OR a 30-Minute Reflexology (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Sparkle Whites Pro - $17 for a Home Teeth Whitening Kit! (Save $182 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Decompression and Pain Centers - $29 for 3 Twenty Minute Spinal Decompression Treatments, Including a Consultation and Examination (Save $421 or 94% Off) 
- Lash Out Lounge - $99 for a Full Set of Natural, Mascara, or Extreme Eyelash Extensions (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro  Three-Course Bistro Dinner for Two or Brunch for Two (65% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Beauti by Sarah - $20 for a Personalized Makeup Instruction session (82% Off) 
- Air Canada: Special 20% Off Promo Code (Book by Oct 16) 
- Clearly Contacts - All Glasses are $38 Sale (Until Oct 16) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $50 or More and Get a $10 Tim Card (Oct. 15 - 16) 
- Aeropostale: Spend $50 or More, Get $10 Off OR Spend $100 or More, Get $25 Off (Until Oct. 16) 
- Jacob: Save 25% Off Coats and Winter Accessories (Until Oct. 17) 

DealFind has a very good massage deal. You can get 2 1-Hour massages for only $39.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the '$29 for 3 Twenty Minute Spinal Decompression Treatments' deal.

Groupon has a great deal to Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro. The restaurant has very good reviews and have sold over 900+ vouchers as of noon.

Air Canada has a new promo code that will save you 20% off all flights within Canada, to the USA, Caribbean, Mexico, South America and Australia. The promo code is SAVE20 and you must book your flight by this Sunday.

Clearly Contacts' All Glasses for $38 sale has been held over until this Sunday.

----------


## Weapon_R

Jacqueline Suzanne's back again!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 15 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Phoenix Photography - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, 30 Minute Artistic Design Consultation and All Edited Images (Save $931 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tazl Inc - $16 for 2 Unique Facial Hair Removal Tools. Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Beyond Beautiful - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Relaxation or Hot Stone (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brewster's Mountain Lodge in Banff - One or Two Night Stay for Two Adults and Up to Two Kids Plus Dining Credit (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Clean Sweep BM - $89 for Two Complete Wall-to-Wall House Cleanings (Save $211 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sparkle Whites Pro - $17 for a Home Teeth Whitening Kit! (Save $182 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: UniHealth Group - $29 for a 30-Minute Herbal Detox Footbath + A Choice of 30-Minute Relaxation Massage OR a 30-Minute Reflexology (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India - $39 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of a Beer or a Glass of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lash Out Lounge - $99 for a Full Set of Natural, Mascara, or Extreme Eyelash Extensions (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: FanXchange - $10 for $20 Towards Any Tickets on FanXchange, Including Concerts, Hockey Games and other Sporting Events (50% Off) 
- WestJet: Save an Extra 20% Off All Destinations Promo Code (Book by Oct 16) 
- La Senza: Buy 1, Get 1 for 75% Off Sexy Bras Sale (Until Oct 16) 
- Superstore Liquorstore: $1 for PC Beer (Until Oct 16) 
- Sure Print: $39 for an 18" x 24" canvas portrait of your favourite picture (61% Off) 
- Zellers: $10 Off when you spend $30 on Halloween Costumes Coupon (Until Oct 16) 

The Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro deal that I posted yesterday is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 1,900+ vouchers. Here's a direct link to buy the deal on Groupon.

Groupon also has a good deal to Brewster's Mountain Lodge in Banff today.

WestJet has matched Air Canada's 20% off sale. Both seat sales end Sunday night.

Superstore Liquorstore has a cheap beer sale. You can get a 12 pack of PC Pilsner, Dry, Honey Red or Light Beer for only $11.99.

----------


## A790

> _Originally posted by Weapon_R_ 
> *Jacqueline Suzanne's back again!*



Yeeaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap.



Though I don't think we were expecting to sell 2k of the bloody things! Haha.

----------


## bignerd

Is it going to be super hard to get in now?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 16 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: MMA University - $25 for 25 Class Pass to Any Group Class, Including Yoga and MMA (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MenuForTheWeek.com - $20 for 1 Year of Meal Planning (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $10 for $100 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement or $10 for 2 Stone Chip Repairs (Save up to $90 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 45-Minute Relaxation Massage and a 45-Minute 24-Karat Gold Facial (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blowdry and Style, and Your Choice of Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour (Save $136 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lash Out Lounge - $99 for a Full Set of Natural, Mascara, or Extreme Eyelash Extensions (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Jacqueline Suzanne's Bistro  $34 for a Three-Course Bistro Dinner for Two or $24 for Brunch for Two (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sparkle Whites Pro - $17 for a Home Teeth Whitening Kit! (Save $182 or 91% Off) 
- The Wine Shop - $30 for Premium Wine Tasting and Hors d'Oeuvres (50% Off) 
- Sweet Kyla Inc: $45 for Nursery Room Products with Free Shipping (55% Off) 
- Costco Members: FREE Samples from Top P&G Brands! 
- Montana's Restaurant: FREE Appetizer on your next visit with Email Sign-Up 
- French Connection: 40% Off All Regular Priced Items Customer Appreciation Sale (Until Oct 16) 

I found a couple freebies today.

If you sign-up for Montana's Restaurant newsletter, you'll get a coupon that will get you a FREE appetizer on your next visit! There's only a couple fields to fill out and shouldn't take you more then a minute to join. This is a pretty good deal considering an appetizer costs around $10.

I was browsing around on Costco's website and noticed a link that offered Free Samples from Top P&G Brands for Costco members. I posted a similar deal back in August. Costco has added a bunch of new October 2011 samples.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $39 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions and Eyebrow Shaping (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $149 for 2 MesoFiller Treatments for 2 Facial Areas (Save $551 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Women's Show - $20 for a 2 Day Event Pass for 2 People (50% Off) 
- TYN Lounge: $20 for $40 Worth of Nectarine Infused Food & Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ageliki Designs - $29 For Your Choice Of A Custom Swarovski Earrings Set . Tax and Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jolly Goods Candy Stop - $10 For $20 Worth Of Imported British Candy And Chocolates! (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for One Rivage Skin Tightening Session on Any Part of the Body (Save $1,791 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Beautiful - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Relaxation or Hot Stone (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio - $20 for a Ten Drop-In Group Dance Classes or Practice Parties (80% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $15 for $30 Worth of Asian Fare (50% Off) 
- Sirena Salon and Spa: $25 for a hair package (50% Off) 
- Gap: Buy One, Get One 50% Off on Jeans Online (Until Oct. 18) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $50 or More and Get a $10 Gift Card (Oct. 17 - 21) 
- Old Navy: Get 30% Off Fab Faves Merchandise Online (Until Oct. 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sohni Restaurant and Sheesha Lounge - $20 for $50 Worth of Kabobs, Steak, Mediterranean Food and Drinks (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clean Sweep - Choice of One or Two Complete Home Cleanings (Save $155 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $18 for a 45 Minute Chocolate Paraffin Facial Treatment! (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mya VIP Nail and Spa - $19 for a Choice Between a Full Set of New Solar Nails OR a Full Set of New Gel Nails (62% Off) 
- Mobilicity at Simons Valley Square: $10 for $20 Worth of Any Products and Hardware (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Phoenix Photography - $49 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, 30 Minute Artistic Design Consultation and All Edited Images (Save $931 or 95% Off) 
- Cookies By George - $16 for 18 Gourmet Cookies (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Forever Young Laser Cosmedic Clinic, Day Spa & Salon - Stretch-Mark or Acne-Scar Removal (Save $546 or 79% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $24 for a $50 voucher (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cineplex Entertainment - FREE Movies at Cineplex Theatres on Community Day (Morning of Oct. 22) 
- The Bay: L'Essence Balenciaga Paris Fragrance FREE Sample Printable Coupon (Until Oct. 31) 
- Old Navy: Spend $75 or More and Get $15 Off Coupon (Until Oct. 20) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct. 17 - Oct. 23) 

The Cookies by George deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 750 vouchers as of 1pm.

----------


## rumeo

With the Sohnis, can you use it for sheesha too?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by rumeo_ 
> *With the Sohnis, can you use it for sheesha too?*



According to the deal fine print, the voucher is valid for food and alcohol.

I just called the restaurant and asked if the voucher can be used for sheesha and the gentlemen on the phone said yes.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 One Hour Slimming Wraps on Your Choice of Stomach, Full Legs, or Arms (Save $321 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Best Nails Studio - $25 for a UV Gel Nail Set Treatment (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Steam Cleaning - $99 for Professional Floor Cleaning of Your Entire Home or Office (Includes Carpet, Hardwood or Any Type of Flooring). (Save $801 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth - $29 for a 30 Minute Collagen Facial Treatment Plus a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN - $35 for up to 250lbs of Junk Removal (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clinic of Distinctive Therapies - $29 for Three 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions and Three 10 Minute Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $76 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MMA University - $25 for 25 Class Pass to Any Group Class, Including Yoga and MMA (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- The Healing Bridge - $39 for a 60-Minute Diamond Medilift Face or Body Treatment and $10 Toward Future Services (61% Off) 
- Rajdoot: Indian Dinner for Two or Four (51% Off) 
- BlackBerry: $100 Worth of FREE Premium Apps for Outage 
- WestJet: The sooner you book, the more you save sale (Oct 19-20) 
- SportChek: Buy One, Get One Footwear 50% Off (Until Oct. 24) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct. 19) 
- Gap: Save 30% Off Your Purchase Online (Oct. 19 Only) 

Starting today, BlackBerry will be giving away $100 worth of premium apps for free to their subscribers! This is in response to the major outages that they had last week. Click the link above for more details.

WestJet has a 2-day only sale where the sooner you book, the more you'll save. You'll save 20% off when you book by October 19 or 15% off when you book by October 20.

SportChek has a Buy One, Get One Footwear 50% Off sales that goes until Oct 24.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chem Free Cleaning - $59 for 4 Hours of Chemical Free Cleaning at Your Home or Office (Save $81 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass - $19 for $110 in Windshield Replacement or 3 Stone Chip Repairs (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $35 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry and Style + Full Colour OR 12 Foil Highlights (Save $185 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $39 For A 45 Minute Facial, A 30 Minute Massage And A $10 Gift Certificate! (70% Off) 
- Lioness for Lovers - $20 for $40 Worth of Fabulous Adult Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clinic of Distinctive Therapies - $29 for Three 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions and Three 10 Minute Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $76 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa - $39 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions and Eyebrow Shaping (Save $131 or 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Hara Power Yoga - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (92% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: Adult or Family Museum Admission (55% Off) 
- Sheila's Mobile Spa: $35 for a relaxing manicure and pedicure in the comfort of your own home (56% Off) 
- Old Navy: Shop Early, Save More. Save 30% Off Your Purchase Today (Oct. 20 - 23) 
- Ricki's: Save 30% Off Coats 
- American Eagle Outfitters: Save 20% Off Everything (Until Oct. 25) 
- RW&CO.: Save an Additional 40% Off Sale Merchandise (Until Oct. 29) 

LivingSocial has a very hot $20 for 20 Yoga class deal today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rivage Med Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Massage of Your Choice, 60 Minute Facial and 60 Minute Manicure, Pedicure and Paraffin Treatments (Save $190 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute - Choice of 4 Laser Hair Removal Packages (Save $351 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $18 for a 45 Minute Deep Cleanse, Steam & Hydrating Chocolate Paraffin Facial Treatment (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Detailing - $29 for a Complete Exterior and Interior Detailing Including a Hand Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and Steam Wash (Save $101 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 45 Minute Massage, a 30 Minute Manicure and a 30 Minute Make-Up Application (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Best Friend Dog E Daycare & Dog E Boarding - $29 for 5 Days of Dog E Daycare OR 3 Nights of Dog E Boarding (Save $101 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sohni Restaurant and Sheesha Lounge - $20 for $50 Worth of Kabobs, Steak, Mediterranean Food and Drinks (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Britannia Dermedics - $149 for Laser Genesis, Masque, and Colorescience Mineral Makeup Application (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cetus Automotive Repair Centres - $39 for Oil-Change Package with Winter Inspection or $79 for Two Oil-Change Packages with Brake Inspection (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Mexx: Enjoy 30% Off Absolutely Sale (Oct 21-23) 
- JACOB: 30% Off All Lingerie Sale and extra 30% Off All Sale Items 
- Guess: Customer Appreciation Day. 25% Off Regular Price Items or extra 40% Off Sale Items (Oct 21 Only) 

The $39 3-hour spa package to Rivage Med Spa is a hot seller. They've already sold over 500 vouchers as of 12:30pm.

I like the Ace Detailing $29 auto detailing deal and purchased a voucher.

You can save 30% off everything at Mexx this weekend.

Guess is having a customer appreciation sale today. You can save 25% off regular priced items or an extra 40% off sale item.

----------


## adam c

found this page which has all the deals available for Calgary

http://www.redflagdeals.com/groupdeals/Calgary

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bobsweep - $299 for an Intelligent Robotic Vacuum Cleaner & Mop (Save $321 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Labour Force - $59 for Gutter Cleaning Package (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rivage Med Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Massage of Your Choice, 60 Minute Facial and 60 Minute Manicure, Pedicure and Paraffin Treatments (Save $190 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Detailing - $29 for a Complete Exterior and Interior Detailing Including a Hand Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and Steam Wash (Save $101 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $18 for a 45 Minute Deep Cleanse, Steam & Hydrating Chocolate Paraffin Facial Treatment (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: My Best Friend Dog E Daycare & Dog E Boarding - $29 for 5 Days of Dog E Daycare OR 3 Nights of Dog E Boarding (Save $101 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 45 Minute Massage, a 30 Minute Manicure and a 30 Minute Make-Up Application (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 One Hour Slimming Wraps on Your Choice of Stomach, Full Legs, or Arms (Save $321 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Britannia Dermedics - $149 for Laser Genesis, Masque, and Colorescience Mineral Makeup Application (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for Women's Haircut Package with Wash, Blow-Dry, and Partial One-Colour Highlights (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $35 for five twenty-minute Aqua Massages (77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cineplex Entertainment - FREE Movies at Cineplex Theatres on Community Day TODAY (Morning of Oct. 22) 
- Burberry: FREE Burberry Body Fragrance Sample Facebook Offer 
- Zellers: $10 Off when you spend $40 or more on Toys Coupon (Until Oct 23) 

Today's TeamBuy deal will save you 52% off an intelligent robotic vacuum cleaner. I've always thought they were cool and wanted one. I'm going to talk to the wife and see if she needs one  :Smilie: 

The $39 3-hour Rivage Med Spa spa package that I posted yesterday is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold close to 1,000 vouchers.

Your can get a free Burberry Body Fragrance Sample if you visit Burberry's Facebook page.

Zellers' Facebook page has an exclusive coupon that will save $10 off when you spend $40 or more on Toys.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: YI Acupuncture and Massage - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Acupuncture Sessions to Help Lose Weight and Alleviate Pain (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NuMe Style - $45 for $155 Worth of Professional Hair Care Products, Accessories, Tools & More (Save $110 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rivage Med Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Massage of Your Choice, 60 Minute Facial and 60 Minute Manicure, Pedicure and Paraffin Treatments (Save $190 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ace Steam Cleaning - $99 for Professional Floor Cleaning of Your Entire Home or Office. Includes Carpet, Hardwood or Any Type of Flooring (Save $801 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $18 for a 45 Minute Deep Cleanse, Steam & Hydrating Chocolate Paraffin Facial Treatment (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chem Free Cleaning - $59 for 4 Hours of Chemical Free Cleaning at Your Home or Office (Save $81 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Detailing - $29 for a Complete Exterior and Interior Detailing Including a Hand Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and Steam Wash (Save $101 or 78% Off)
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 45 Minute Massage, a 30 Minute Manicure and a 30 Minute Make-Up Application (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Britannia Dermedics - $149 for Laser Genesis, Masque, and Colorescience Mineral Makeup Application (70% Off) 
- Olivier's Candies - $10 for $20 Worth of Chocolates and Assorted Confections (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PathWays - $15 for a 1.5-Hour BodyTalk Treatment (80% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Save 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Online & In-store Sale (Until Oct 23) 
- Old Navy: 20% Off Your Purchase In-stores & Online Sale (Oct 23 Only) 
- Michaels: 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupon (Until Oct 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 24 Deals: 

- VERY HOT DEAL: Ace Steam Cleaning - $35 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for Your Entire Home (Save $315 or 90% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $89 for 3 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions and 3 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps (Save 946 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobilicity - $40 Credit Towards Cell Phone Accessories or $80 Credit Towards a New Cell Phone (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wine Kitz Calgary - $85 for 30 Bottles of Make-It-Yourself Wine (Save $118 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LeisureDive Canada - $20 for an Introductory Discover Scuba Diving Lesson For 90 Minutes Plus $100 Off A PADI Open Water Diver Course! (Save $120 or 86% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada: $40 For An All-In-One Complete Guitar Repair & Servicing Package (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rivage Med Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Massage of Your Choice, 60 Minute Facial and 60 Minute Manicure, Pedicure and Paraffin Treatments (Save $190 or 83% Off) 
- Calgary Civic Symphony - $70 for Five-Concert Pass for Two People for 2011/2012 Symphony Season (50% Off) 
- Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria: $20 for $40 Worth of Sandwiches, Pizzas, Desserts, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $199 for one-year of unlimited Palomar technology laser hair removal (Save $4801 or 96% Off) 
- Old Navy: Spend $20, Earn $10 in Super Cash (Until Nov. 13) 
- Staples: Save 10% Off Entire Purchase Friends and Family (Oct. 28 - 29) 
- Joe Fresh: Save $10 Off Adult Footwear Priced $29 Or More (Until Nov. 4) 

Buytopia is featuring Ace Steam Cleaning $35 carpet cleaning deal today. DealFind featured the exact deal a couple weeks ago and sold over 2,000 vouchers. I stocked up on the deal and have an appointment scheduled for this week.

The $39 3-hour spa package to Rivage Med Spa ends today. At the time of this post, the deal has sold over 1,650 vouchers.

Staples has a friends and family event this coming weekend where you can save 10% off your entire in-store purchase.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I had my Ace Steam Cleaning appointment today and the guys did a fantastic job. Two guys showed up and spent a little over 2 hours doing 5 rooms, a hallway and stairs. I paid an extra $40 to do my stairs (wasn't part of the voucher). 

I had a bunch of puppy stains all over the house and the guys were extremely thorough and must have gone over the same spot at least a dozen times. Just to give you an idea, it normally only takes me about 20mins to vacuum the whole house. The guys even helped move some furniture out of the way so they could steam as much carpet as possible. I was very surprised with everything considering the voucher only cost $35.

I highly recommend these guys and plan on buying more vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 25 Deals:

Sorry for the late update today. I didn't get a chance to update this thread until now.

- HOT DEAL: Ace Steam Cleaning - $59 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $341 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness - $19 for a Brazilian Wax Treatment (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth Group - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatment (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health And Beauty - $49 For A 60 Minute Manicure, A 60 Minute Pedicure and A 30 Minute Hot Stone Massage! (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary School of Samba - $12 for 8 Drop-In Beginner Samba Drumming Classes (Save $68 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Steam Cleaning - $35 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for Your Entire Home (Save $315 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Labour Force - $59 for Gutter Cleaning Package (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- Modern Touch Hair Studio - $15 for a Haircut, Style, and Finish; $25 for a Haircut, Seven Foil Highlights, Style, and Finish; or $39 for $100 to Spend on Salon Services 
- Glow Hair & Nails: Synthetic or Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $111 or 56% Off) 
- The Hockey News: $23 for a One-Year Subscription (57% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 3 Hour Deal of a Lunchtime Online (Oct. 25-28, 12-3 PM EST) 
- Roots: Save 15% Off Online Purchase and an Extra 5% Off With Promo Code 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct. 24 - Oct. 30) 
- The Bay: Oscar de la Renta Live in Love Fragrance FREE Sample Coupon (Until Oct. 31) 

The Ace Steam Cleaning $59 Window deal has sold over 300+ vouchers at the time of this post.

I really like the $35 Ace Steam Cleaning carpet cleaning deal. It's one of my favorite daily deal purchases ever. I had an appointment yesterday and the guys did an amazing job.

If you're a hockey fan, you can save 57% off a 1-year subsrcription to The Hockey News magazine on WagJag.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 26 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $109 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion (Save $2,751 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bite Groceteria - $20 for $40 Worth of Imported Gourmet Market Selections & Scrumptious Cafe Eats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tammie M. Pinter Photography - $69 for an Engagement Photo Session (Save $406 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Golf Academy Dome - $13 for a One Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $29 for a Regular Facial & a 45-Minute Relaxation Massage, OR $34 for a 30-Minute Manicure, 45-Minute Pedicure & a Makeup Application Session (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Unihealth Group - $29 for a 30 Minute Swedish Relaxation Massage and Your Choice of a 30 Minute Paraffin Hand Treatment Or a Herbal Foot Bath! (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: YI Acupuncture and Massage - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Acupuncture Sessions to Help Lose Weight and Alleviate Pain (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Western Pride Car Cleaning - $49 for a Bronze Package Auto Detail for Car or $59 for Truck or SUV (59% Off) 
- Quiznos: $7 for Two Regular Subs or Two Salads (50% Off) 
- The Masque: $15 for $30 worth of Halloween costumes, rentals, and accessories (50% Off) 
- SportChek: Save 50% Off Anniversary Sale (Oct. 26-31) 
- Gap: Save 25% Off New Arrivals Online (Until Oct. 26) 
- JACOB: Save 30% Off All Merchandise 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct. 26) 

Groupon has a Quiznos 50% off National deal today. As of 11am, they have already sold over 800 vouchers in Calgary.

SportsChek has an anniversary sale where you can save up to 50% off regular priced items.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ace Detailing - $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Azurro Terra Laser & Hair Salon - $99 For a Facial, Backscrub, Full Body Massage, and Glass of Wine (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $199 for One Year of Unlimited Photofacials (Save $1,801 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wine Kitz - $85 For Everything You Need To Make 30 Bottles Of Wine! (Save $118 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $39 for a Paraffin Body Wrap and Full Body (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: National Golf Academy Dome - $13 for a One Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $89 for 3 Thirty Minute EMS Body Sculpting and Slimming Sessions and 3 Thirty Minute Heat Diathermy Body Wraps (Save $946 or 91% Off) 
- Calgary SnowFest - $10 for Two Adult Weekend Passes on Nov 4-6 at COP (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Systems  $59 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package (Save $308 or 84% Off) 
- Beyond The Vine: $249 for the ultimate wine experience kit (Save $276 or 53% Off) 
- Michaels: Save 20% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until Oct. 28) 
- Esprit: Save 30% Off Insider Sale Online (Until Oct. 30) 
- Old Navy: Save 25% Off Your Purchase (Until Oct. 30) 

The $35 Ace Auto Detailing deal is a hot seller today. They've already sold 650+ vouchers as of 11:45am. I purchased a voucher this morning and booked an appointment on their website. It was very easy to do and only took a couple minutes.

I've got coupons on my blog that will save you 20% off at Michaels, 30% off at Esprit and 25% off your purchase at Old Navy.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 28 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $27,802 or 99% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Pure Medi Spa - $99 for 1 year of Unlimited Skin Rejuvenating Chemical Peels (Save $3,401 or 98% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for One Rivage IPL Photo Rejuvenation Facial Session (Save $290 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PinkLime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage, a Wash and Blow-Dry! (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Postacular - $19 for 3 Negative Ion Bands Including Free Shipping (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ace Steam Cleaning - $59 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $341 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Detailing - $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $90 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Chin or Lip, $79 for Underarms, or $129 for Brazilian or Bikini Line (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Curves  Two-Month Womens Gym Membership Package (Save $108 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GoodLife Fitness for Women - $22 for a 30-Days of Unlimited Group EXercise Classes and Membership (75% Off) 
- Plug & Save: $39 for the energy saving Power Saver (61% Off) 
- The Children's Place: Save 25% Off Friends & Family Event (Until Oct. 29) 
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Save 20% Off Your Purchase (Until Dec. 31) 
- Aeropostale: Spend $80 or More, Get $20 Off Halloween Deal Online (Until Oct. 31) 

There's a couple great Medi Spa deals today. The hottest one is the '$198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts at Kootenay Medi Spa' which is a savings of 99% off! This is one of the better laser hair removal deals that I've seen because it's valid at 3 locations and the deal allows you to use it on unlimited body parts. Most of the other laser hair removal deals that I`ve seen are very restrictive and limit you to certain body parts. 

TeamBuy has a $59 for 1 Year of Unlimited Snow Removal and Salting from JR Contracting ($400 Value) deal today. I had numerous compaints from readers about JR Contracting failing to honor their lawn maintenance deal that I decided to NOT post the deal on my blog. It's too bad because an awesome deal and would have bought it if I didn't hear about all the negative stuff about them. Here's a link to the deal on TeamBuy. I was reading their Q&A and they have assured JR will live up to the deal. They have also limited the deal to 350 vouchers so there's no overbooking.

The Ace Auto Detailing $35 deal that I posted yesterday was a very hot seller. They sold over 1,000 vouchers yesterday alone. The deal is still available to buy today.

----------


## msommers

Where are all the hot yoga deals that used to be out?!

----------


## GDCivicSi

There was a ton of hot yoga deals at the start of spring and summer. There's still about 1 hot yoga deal every couple weeks. I'll keep my eyes open for you.

----------


## blitz

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> TeamBuy has a $59 for 1 Year of Unlimited Snow Removal and Salting from JR Contracting ($400 Value) deal today. I had numerous compaints from readers about JR Contracting failing to honor their lawn maintenance deal that I decided to NOTI to post the deal on my blog. It's too bad because an awesome deal and would have bought it if I didn't hear about all the negative stuff about them. Here's a link to the deal on TeamBuy. I was reading their Q&amp;A and they have assured JR will live up to the deal. They have also limited the deal to 350 vouchers so there's no overbooking.[/B]



I bought one of the JR Contracting Fall Coupons. Impossible to get ahold of them and they don't take voicemail. They have a "F" rating with the BBB and the internet is flooded with examples of them ignoring calls or just plain not showing up for the appointments.

None of these deal companies should be dealing with them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $27,802 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PhotoBin - $15 for a 20-Page 8.75x11 Custom Photobook with Choice of Photowrap or Classic Window Cover (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for One Rivage IPL Photo Rejuvenation Facial Session (Save $290 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Postacular - $19 for 3 Negative Ion Bands Including Free Shipping (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: PinkLime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage, a Wash and Blow-Dry! (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pure Medi Spa - $99 for 1 year of Unlimited Skin Rejuvenating Chemical Peels (Save $3,401 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ace Detailing - $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $109 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion (Save $2,751 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $90 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Chin or Lip, $79 for Underarms, or $129 for Brazilian or Bikini Line (84% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre - $79 for an Indoor or $94 for an Indoor and Outdoor Birthday Party Package for Up to Nine People (53% Off) 
- Sears: Save up to 50% Off Select Items during Super Saturday & Sunday Online Sale (Oct 29-30) 
- Banana Republic: Save 40% Off Your Entire Purchase In-Store Only Sale (Oct 28-30) 
- Zellers: $10 Off when you spend $50 or more Facebook Coupon (Oct 28-30) 

You can save 40% off your entire purchase when you shop in-store at Banana Republic this weekend.

----------


## s dime

Haha, I Lol'ed at 27000 dollars off of hair removal. Wtf wooly mammoth

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $27,802 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nasafoam - $79 for a Premium Baby Crib Mattress. Shipping and Taxes Included (Save $112 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Hockey News Magazine - $23 for a One Year Subscription Including Special Issues (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of AAA Grain Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken and Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for One Rivage IPL Photo Rejuvenation Facial Session (Save $290 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ace Detailing - $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pure Medi Spa - $99 for 1 year of Unlimited Skin Rejuvenating Chemical Peels (Save $3,401 or 98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: PinkLime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage, a Wash and Blow-Dry! (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $90 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Chin or Lip, $79 for Underarms, or $129 for Brazilian or Bikini Line (84% Off) 
- Eco Educational Toys - $14 for 6-In-1 Solar Educational Toy (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Postacular - $19 for 3 Negative Ion Bands Including Free Shipping (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- Symmetry Bands: $15 for a Limited Edition End Breast Cancer Balance Band (62% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any Purchase of $30 or more In-Store Coupon (Until Oct 30) 
- Babies "R" Us: Save $10 Off on any Purchase of $40 or more Coupon (Until Nov 30) 
- Future Shop: Camera, Camcorder, and Photo Accessory Coupon Sale (Until Nov 3) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Ace Auto Detailing deal. The deal has sold close to 1,500 vouchers at the time of this post.

You can get a One Year Subscription Including Special Issues to The Hockey News Magazine for $23. At the time of this post, they have sold over 700 vouchers.

At the time of this post, Groupon has sold over 500 Eco Educational Toys.

I found a coupon that will save you $10 off any purchase of $30 or more at Bath & Body Works and another coupon that will save you $10 off any purchase of $40 or more at Babies "R" Us.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday October 31 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $59 for 3 Thirty Minute IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $541 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buzy Body Movement - $49 for Two 45-Min Relaxation Massages & Two 15-Min Infrared Sauna Sessions (Save $136 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $27,802 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy For Life Programs - $49 for a 60 Minute Herbal Full-Body Detoxifying Wrap Including Guided Meditation & Chakra Cleanse (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa - $19 for 2 Professional Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $11 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Lawyers - $18 for a Last Will and Testament Package! (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Rivage Medi Spa - $9 for One Rivage IPL Photo Rejuvenation Facial Session (Save $290 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FDP Studio Photography - $49 for an In-Studio or On-Location One-Hour Photo Shoot, or $75 for a Two-Hour Engagement Photo Shoot for Up to Five People Plus Disc of Edited High-Resolution Images with Rights (84% Off) 
- Citrus Laser & Advanced Esthetics: Three Laser Hair-Reduction Sessions on a Small or Medium Area (Save $276 or 74% Off) 
- Hala's Hyatt Salon: $45 for a full haircut/style makeover (64% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $50 or More and Save 20% Off Customer Celebration Day (Nov. 1 Only) 
- Joe Fresh: Spend a Minimum of $50 and Get a $10 Gift Card (Until Nov. 18) 
- Le Chateau: Save 30% Off Purchase of a Women's Blazer and a Coordinating Piece (Until Nov. 7) 

Have a happy and safe Halloween everyone!

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (99% Off) deal. At the time of this post they have sold over 500 vouchers.

The Hockey News Magazine deal that I posted yesterday is still available to buy. They have sold over 1,000 vouchers at the time of this post.

Tomorrow (Nov 1) is Shoppers Drug Mart Customer Celebration Day. During the 1-day only sale, you can save 20% off all regular priced merchandise when you spend $50 or more. To take advantage of this sale, you must print the coupon on my blog and surrender it at the time of purchase.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of Either 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, One Crack or a Windshield Replacement (Save $101 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Taboo Naughty But Nice Show Calgary - $30 for a Full Event Pass for 2, or $15 for a Day Pass for 2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bridlewood Massage & Family Wellness - $15 for a Sea Walk Ion Foot Detox Treatment (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobin - $10 for Twenty 4" x 8" Custom Photo Holiday Cards! (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $27,802 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of AAA Grain Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken and Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ReturnMoi - $11 for $75 Towards Lost and Found Security Tags for Your Phone, Keys, Wallet and Other Valuable (Save $64 or 85% Off) 
- Empanada Queen - $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Fine Drycleaning: Dry-Cleaning Services or Bridal-Gown Preservation (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa - $19 for 2 Professional Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $11 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Healthy For Life Programs - $49 for a 60 Minute Herbal Full-Body Detoxifying Wrap Including Guided Meditation & Chakra Cleanse (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- Rideau Hearing: $40 for a hearing test (50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Amsterdam - $616 roundtrip after taxes - affecting fares up to May 2012 
- McDonald's: FREE Small Premium Roast Coffee (Until Nov. 6) 
- Cheap Halloween Candy Clearance (After Oct 31) 
- L.L. Bean: Spend $50 or More and Get a $10 Gift Card (Until Dec. 24) 
- Esprit: Save 40% Off Fall Sale Online (Until Nov. 2) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct. 31 - Nov. 6) 

The CalAlta AutoGlass deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 675 vouchers as of 12:30pm.

From now until Nov 6, you can a free small premium roast coffee at McDonalds.

YYC Deals recently posted a great flight deal from Calgary to Amsterdam.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $40 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and a Full Colour Treatment or 12 Foil Highlights (Save $180 or 82% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Kootenay Medi Spa - $99 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions for 6 Months on Any Part of the Body + One 30-Minute Chemical Facial Peel (Save $4,901 or 98% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fusion Studios - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (Save $200 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Snow And Skate - $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up Including Hot Wax, Sharpen and Minor Fills (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Leisure Dive Canada - $20 for an Introductory "Discover Scuba Diving" Lesson for 90-Minutes Plus $100 Off a PADI Open Water Diver Course (Save $120 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mya VIP Nail and Spa - $35 for a Manicure, Pedicure and 30 Minute Massage! (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Hockey News Magazine - $23 for a One Year Subscription Including Special Issues (57% Off) 
- Buzy Body Movement - $27 for a 30-Minute Massage, $50 for Four Cold Laser Therapy Sessions, or $50 for Four Infrared Sauna Sessions with Nutrition Consultation (51% Off) 
- Boston Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Gourmet Pizza and Pasta (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Calgary Sun - $12 for a one year e-edition subscription (75% Off) 
- Calgary Sport Wash Centre: $38 for a Full Hockey Equipment Sanitization (53% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov. 2) 
- Bath & Body Works: Spend $10 and Get a FREE Signature Collection Travel Size Item (Until Nov. 25) 
- Rockport: Save 40% Off Friends & Family Event (Nov. 9 - 13) 
- The Bay: Save 15% or 20% Off Friends & Family Event (Nov. 2 - 6) 
- Zellers: Spend $40 or More on Fisher Price, Barbie or Hot Wheels Toys and Save $10 Off (Until Nov. 6) 

If you snowboard, you can save 58% off a snowboard tune-up at Mission Snow and Skate.

For those of you who play hockey, you can save 53% off a full hockey equipment sanitization at Calgary Sport Wash Centre. I've been waiting for a deal like this for a while so I stocked up on the deal. 

I also really like the $12 for a one year e-edition subscription to the Calgary Sun deal. I purchased a voucher and am looking forward to getting it on my iPad.

----------


## D'z Nutz

If anyone's looking for Makita, Dremel, or Rotozip tools, Home Depot's got 20% off:

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/s...gesize=24&No=0

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 3 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser and Anti-Aging MediSpa - $39 for 3 Spider Vein or 3 Broken Capillary Removals (Save $858 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oil Tech Express - $25 for an Oil Change, Filter, Tire Rotation, Fluid Top Up & 21 Point Inspection (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crowfoot Wine & Spirits - $20 for Admission to the Tasty Tidings With Tequila Festival on November 10th (50% Off) 
- Calgary Family Health & Wellness Clinic: $7 for a 15-Minute Aqua Massage Session (53% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $250 Towards Naturally-Raised Beef, Chicken, Pork, Lobster, Prawns, Crab Legs And More! (Save $225 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $49 for 3 Thirty Minute IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre - $20 for Five Buckets of Driving Range Balls (60% Off) 
- 7th Chakra: 6 or 10 Yoga Classes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Detailing - $156 for a state-of-the-art car detailing package (Save $624 or 80% Off) 
- Gap: Save 25% Off GapKids or BabyGap Purchase (Until Nov. 4) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Leisure Dive Canada - $20 for an Introductory "Discover Scuba Diving" Lesson for 90-Minutes Plus $100 Off a PADI Open Water Diver Course (Save $120 or 86% Off) 
- Gymboree: Save 30% Off Circle of Friends Event Online (Nov. 3 - 6) 
- Old Navy: Save 30% Off Your Purchase Friends & Family Event (Nov. 3 - 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just found out about this. Here's a link that will get you free $5 towards any future purchase on Dealathons: http://www.dealathons.com/cad/?cid=37&id=1186?ref=6

Also, DealFind has improved the Private Places Laser and Anti-Aging MediSpa deal by adding an extra session of spider vein or broken capllary removal. It's now 4 sessions instead of the original 3 which increases the value of the deal by $299.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *I just found out about this. Here's a link that will get you free $5 towards any future purchase on Dealathons: http://www.dealathons.com/cad/?cid=37&amp;id=1186?ref=6
> *



Nice, thanks.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 4 Deals: 

- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSPA - $40 for 3 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Hot Stone, Relaxation or Therapeutic Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $200 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 191 Unlimited - $29 for $80 Worth of Mens Casual Clothing (64% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $189 for One-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $4,411 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Save $71 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PinkLime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry and 15 Partial Highlights or Peek-A-Boos! (Save $116 or 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $19 for a Crystal Bio Mask Facial (Save 68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of Either 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, One Crack or a Windshield Replacement (Save $101 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $27,802 or 99% Off) 
- Chehra Wellness Spa - $99 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments, or 30 for Five 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (63% Off) 
- Underground Clothing: $49 for $100 Toward Designer Coats (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lusty Canucks - $25 for a $75 voucher (67% Off) 
- Aeropostale: Spend $50 or More, Get $10 Off In-Store or Spend $100 or More, Get $20 Off Online (Until Nov. 6) 
- Danier: Save an Extra 25% Off Customer Appreciation (Until Nov. 6) 
- The Body Shop: Save 25% Off Online (Until Nov. 6) 

I like the Tania MediSPA '$40 for 3 Sixty Minute Massage' deal a lot and purchased 2 vouchers. This is one of the best massage deals offered by a registered massage therapist (RMT) that I have seen. There have been cheaper massage deals, but they aren't performed by a RMT. At the time of this post, the deal as sold over 550 vouchers.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the CalAlta Autoglass deal. At the time of this post, they have sold over 1,500 vouchers.

Danier is have a Customer Appreciation sale this weekend where you can save an extra 25% off!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: PC Medics 911 - $149 for Your Choice of a 7 Inch PC Netbook or a 7 Inch PC Tablet Including Shipping (Save $250 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Taboo Naughty But Nice Show Calgary - $15 for a Day Pass for 2, or $30 for a Full Event Pass for 2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Tania MediSPA - $40 for 3 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Hot Stone, Relaxation or Therapeutic Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $200 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $189 for One-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $4,411 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: PinkLime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry and 15 Partial Highlights or Peek-A-Boos! (Save $116 or 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Save $71 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $19 for a Crystal Bio Mask Facial (Save 68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mercury Hair Salon - $40 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and a Full Colour Treatment or 12 Foil Highlights (Save $180 or 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chehra Wellness Spa - $99 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments, or 30 for Five 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Westside Laser & Light - $139 for IPL Facial-Rejuvenation Treatment (Save 69% Off) 
- Rona: Save 15% Off One Product of your Choice Coupon (Until Nov 6) 
- Future Shop: After Hours Online-Only Sale (Nov 5-7) 
- SPC Card: Save 50% Off at Urban Behaviour or Costa Blanca (Nov 5-9) 

The $149 for a Netbook or Tablet deal is hot seller. They've already sold over 700 vouchers as of 11:30am! This is the first time I have seen anything like this featured on any of the daily deals sites. I hope we see more deals like this and less health & beauty deals.

TeamBuy has 50% off admission tickets to the Taboo Naughty But Nice Show. The show is next weekend at Stampede Park. I've never been to the show before, but I purchased a voucher and plan on checking it out with my wife. Has anyone gone before? What can I expect?

The Tania MediSPA $40 for 3 Sixty Massages deal that I posted yesterday is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold 950+ vouchers.

I found a RONA coupon where you can save 15% off one product of your choice. You can purchase up to 15 units of the same product (same product code).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Solar Toys - $19.50 for a 6-in-1 Solar Powered Toy Including Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Sküüzi: $15 for 1 Original Scandinavian Koozie Glove (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: PC Medics 911 - $149 for Your Choice of a 7 Inch PC Netbook or a 7 Inch PC Tablet Including Shipping (Save $250 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $189 for One-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $4,411 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: PinkLime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry and 15 Partial Highlights or Peek-A-Boos! (Save $116 or 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Save $71 or 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $19 for a Crystal Bio Mask Facial (Save 68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Private Places Laser and Anti-Aging MediSpa - $39 for 4 Spider Vein or 4 Broken Capillary Removals (Save $1,157 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness Spa - $99 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments, or 30 for Five 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (63% Off) 
- Optiks International - $40 for $125 Toward Prescription Glasses Plus Free Second Pair (68% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: Spend $50 and Get a $20 Money Card (Until Dec 1) 
- Esprit: Take 40% Off Your Entire Purchase In-Store or Online (Until Nov 6) 
- Bootlegger: Save up to 50% Off Online-Only Sale (Until Nov 6) 

DealFind has a pretty cool 6-in-1 Solar Powered Toy deal for $19.50 including free shipping. It would make a great gift or stocking stuffer. At the time of this post, they've already sold over 750 vouchers.

For you beer lovers out there, TeamBuy has a deal on a glove that will keep your hands warm when you drink beer in the winter. 

The $149 7 Inch PC Netbook or a 7 Inch PC deal that I posted yesterday is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they've already sold over 1,800 vouchers. The deal goes until Tuesday.

You can save 40% off your entire purchase at Esprit today. There's a in-store printable coupon or coupon code to shop online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 7 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Kootenay Medi Spa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $27,802 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Casbah Restaurant - $55 for a 5 Course Moroccan Dinner, Including Shrimp, Lamb and Chicken With Wine for 2 (Save $59 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: YUVA Aesthetics and Wellness - $59 for Three Spider Vein Removal Treatments & Skin Analysis (Save $119 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser & Tanning - $19 For 10 Tanning Sessions (Save $71 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (Save $526 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Tilt MMA - $10 for 10 Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, MMA, Boxing, Muay Thai, or Boot Camp Classes (Save $190 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Power Cleaning - $49 For A Professional Interior Window Cleaning! (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania MediSPA - $40 for 3 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Hot Stone, Relaxation or Therapeutic Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $200 or 83% Off) 
- Julio's Barrio  Mexican Fare and Drinks SundayThursday or FridaySaturday (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DM's Photography - $49 for a 2-Hour Photography Session with Ten 5X7 Prints and 10 High-Resolution Picture Files on a Disc (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- Fratello Coffee Roasters - $3 for $7 or $10 for $20 to Spend on Coffee, Coffee Beans, Tea, and Supplies (Save up to 57% Off) 
- SweeTan: $22.50 for 100 tanning minutes(50% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 10% Off or Save $5 Off Online Purchase (Nov. 12 -13) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75 or More and Save $10 Off Printable Coupon (Nov. 9 Only) 
- The Bay: Spend $38 or More on Elizabeth Arden and Receive a 7- Piece Gift (Until Nov. 20) 

Today is the last to take advantage of the Kootenay Medi Spa laser hair removal deal. There's been a lot of laser hair removal deals, but this is probably one of the best ones that I have seen mainly because this deal allows you to use it on unlimited body parts. Most of the other laser hair removal deals that I`ve seen are very restrictive and limit you to certain body parts. 

The Tania MediSPA $40 for 3 Sixty Minute Massage deal also ends today. At the time of this post, this deal has soldover 1,300 vouchers.

The Casbah Restaurant deal is a pretty hot seller today. At the time of this post, they have already sold over 350 vouchers.

The Julio's Barrio deal has sold over 700 vouchers as of noon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 8 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 for $199 Worth of Sunglasses and Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Steve Dutcheshen Photography - $39 for a 60-Min Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 90 Printable Images on DVD & More (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Soma Calgary - $17 For A 30 Minute Brow Shaping And Brow Tinting Session! (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DM's Photography - $49 for up to 2-Hours In-Studio OR On-Location Photo Shoot + One 8x10 Print, 10 High-Resolution Images, a 2-Month Online Photo Album & More (Save $310 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Mission Snow And Skate - $25 for a Snowboard Tune-Up Including Hot Wax, Sharpen and Minor Fills (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: PC Medics 911 - $149 for Your Choice of a 7 Inch PC Netbook or a 7 Inch PC Tablet Including Shipping (Save $250 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa - $19 for 2 Professional Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $101 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Casbah Restaurant - $55 for a 5 Course Moroccan Dinner, Including Shrimp, Lamb and Chicken With Wine for 2 (Save $59 or 52% Off) 
- Fluid Movements - $90 for a Colon Hydrotherapy Consultation, Two Colon Hydrotherapy Treatments, and One 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Session (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Busy Light Clinic  $84 for Cellulite-Tightening Cold-Laser Treatment (Save $341 or 80% Off) 
- The Beer Connoisseur: $28 for a two-year subscription (56% Off) 
- Zellers: Spend $50 or More on Bedding/Bath Merchandise and Save $15 Off (Until Nov. 10) 
- The Bay: Juicy Couture Fragrance FREE Sample Coupon (Until Nov. 13) 
- Old Navy: Spend $50 or More and Get $10 Off Facebook "Like" Coupon (Until Nov. 17) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the '$149 for a 7 Inch PC Netbook or a 7 Inch PC Tablet Including Shipping' deal. At the time of this post, they have sold close to 3,000 vouchers!

The Casbah Restaurant deal that I post yesterday is a hot seller. I was going to pass on the deal, but decided to buy a voucher after I noticed they sold over 800 vouchers. I've never had Moroccan food before so I'm excited to try it out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rejuve! Health & Wellness - $69 for a 90 Minute Infrared Body Wrap, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session and 45 Minute Zoom Teeth Whitening Treatment (Save $189 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $29 for a Full 90-Min Spa Manicure and Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $149 for 2 MesoFiller Treatments for 2 Facial Areas (Save $551 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Touch It Gloves - $14 for a Pair of Touch It Touchscreen-Compatible Winter Gloves including Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Turning Heads - $34 For Eyebrow, Underarms And Bikini Waxing! (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Solar Toys - $19.50 for a 6-in-1 Solar Powered Toy Including Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Cutting Room Floor - $37 for a Shampoo, Haircut, KMX Treatment, Style, and Latte or $85 with Colour (51% Off) 
- Action Furnace: $78 for Furnace Tune-Up and Maintenance Package (50% Off) 
- Aaron's Pool and Spa Bed and Breakfast: $75 for a winter getaway (50% Off)
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov. 9) 
- Entertainment 2012 Book: Get $7 Off with Free Shipping on All 2012 Books (Until Nov 14) 
- REMINDER: Rockport - Save 40% Off Friends & Family Event (Nov. 9 - 13) 
- The Bay: Gucci Guilty Intense Fragrance FREE Sample Coupon (Until Nov. 14) 
- Naturalizer: Save an Extra 20% Off Boots Online (Until Nov. 15) 

If you have an iPhone or a touch screen smartphone, you can get a pair of Touch It Touchscreen-compatible winter gloves for only $14 with free shipping. I just purchased a pair. They should be very handy this winter.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the $19.50 6-in-1 Solar Powered Toy. At the time of this post, they have sold 1,800 vouchers.

The Entertainment 2012 discount books are currently on sale. You can get $7 off with free shipping until Nov 14.

Rockport's friends and family event starts today and ends on Sunday. During the sale, you'll get 40% off your entire purchase! You'll need to print the coupon invitation on my blog to take advantage of the sale. There's a Rockport store in Chinook and Market Mall.

----------


## hurrdurr

I think I'll grab those gloves.

Thanks

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *I think I'll grab those gloves.
> 
> Thanks*



I purchased a pair myself as well.

I remember it was always a pain in the ass to rush to take the gloves off to answer the phone when it rang in the winter.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Qualico Cleaning Service - $39 for a Professional Carpet Cleaning for Your Whole Home (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Steam Cleaning - $59 for a Professional Interior/Exterior Window and Gutter Cleaning (85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: XSV 360 - $145 for a 7-Inch Android 2.2 Touch Screen PC Tablet including Free Shipping (Save $255 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magic Smile - $39 for a Home Teeth Whitening Kit including Free Shipping (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 For $100 Worth Of Adult Costumes, Toys, Products And More! (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of Either 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, or One Crack, or a $121 Credit towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $101 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Casbah Restaurant - $55 for a 5 Course Moroccan Dinner, Including Shrimp, Lamb and Chicken With Wine for 2 (Save $59 or 52% Off) 
- Spoon Me - $6 for $12 to Spend on Frozen Yogurt (50% Off) 
- La Trattoria D'Italia Ristorante: $19 for Italian Meal for Two (56% Off) 
- Lotusvive: $19 for $45 worth of yoga clothes (58% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Spend $100 or More and Save $25 Off After 5 Event (Nov. 10, After 5 PM) 
- The Bay: Save an Extra 40% Off Women's Clearance Priced Items Online (Nov. 10 Only) 
- Gap: Save 35% Off Your Purchase Friends & Family (Nov. 10 - 13) 
- Urban Behavior: Save 50% Off Friends & Family Event (Nov. 10 - 13) 

DealFind has another great carpet cleaning deal today. I recently purchased a voucher on DealFind and got my carpets cleaned. I love the feeling of freshly steamed and sanitized carpets. It feels like we got brand new carpets in the house.

DealTicker is featuring a 7-Inch Android 2.2 Touch Screen PC Tablet for $145. It looks very similar to an iPad.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the CalAlta Autoglass and Casbah Restaurant deals. Both deals are hot sellers and have each sold over 1,000 vouchers.

Urban Behavior and Gap both have a friends and family sales event this week. You can save 50% off all regular prices items at Urban Behavior and 35% off your entire purchase at Gap. You'll need to print the invitation coupon on my blog to take advantage of the sale in-store.

----------


## D'z Nutz

» Click image for larger version

----------


## GDCivicSi

I changed the blog's template last night. What do you guys think?

www.calgarydealsblog.com

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 11 Deals:

- Welcome to the new CalgaryDealsBlog.com!  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $79 for 4 Thirty Minute Body Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $1,321 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Hacienda Cerritos Boutique Hotel in Mexico - $489 for a 5 Night Stay Valid on any Suite! (Save $1,456 or 75% Off)  
- Wicked Chili - $10 for $20 Worth of Delicious Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSPA - $29 for a 30-minute Therapeutic Massage, a 20-minute mini-facial, and a Chemical Peel (Save $171 or 86% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $189 for One-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $4,411 or 96% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix - $19 for $199 Worth of Sunglasses and Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $180 or 90% Off)  
- TAIT Photography - $85 for a Hour-Long Boudoir Photo Shoot, Two Retouched 4x6 Prints or Two Digital Files, and 10% Off Additional Prints (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Harlem Globetrotters - $26 or $36 for a Ticket to the Harlem Globetrotters Game at Scotiabank Saddledome on Feb 15 (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - Teeth-Whitening and Oxygen-Therapy Packages (84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 For $100 Worth Of Adult Costumes, Toys, Products And More! (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Magical Me Paper Crafts - $4 for $20 worth of paper craft printables (80% Off)  
- RW&CO.: Save 25% Off Regular Priced Items (Nov. 12 Only)  
- The Body Shop: Save Up To 50% Off Discount Sticker Event (Until Nov. 13)  
- Roots: Save 25% Off Online Purchase Customer Appreciation (Until Nov. 14)  

I launched Calgary Deals Blog a little over a year ago and thought it was time to give it new face lift. What do you think of the new site redesign?

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Sol Optix deal, they've already sold over 500 vouchers at the time of this post.

I've always wanted to see the Harlem Globetrotters game so I picked up a pair of tickets from Groupon. Looking forward to this one!

RW&CO is having a sale tomorrow (Nov 12), all regular priced items will be 25% off. This is a good time to start your christmas shopping.

----------


## jav_

any reviews on Oral Spa's teeth whitening?

----------


## 03ozwhip

patiently awaiting some more good travel deals like the jamaica one last year! checking this thread daily.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday November 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Alkaline Water Tubes - $19 for a Water Purifying and Enhancing Alkaline Water Tube Including Shipping (Save $70 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Powered Harmony - $109 For Your Choice of a 7 Inch Android Tablet Or a 7 Inch PC Notebook With Free Shipping (Save $290 or 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: DNA11 - $195 for an 18x24 Stretched Canvas Print of Your DNA + $100 Gift Card w/ Shipping & Tax (64% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (Save $526 or 84% Off)  
- REMINDER: Wicked Chili - $10 for $20 Worth of Delicious Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Rejuve! Health & Wellness - $69 for a 90 Minute Infrared Body Wrap, 30 Minute Body Slimming Infrared Sauna Session and 45 Minute Zoom Teeth Whitening Treatment (Save $189 or 73% Off)  
- REMINDER: TAIT Photography - $85 for a Hour-Long Boudoir Photo Shoot, Two Retouched 4x6 Prints or Two Digital Files, and 10% Off Additional Prints (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 44 Wide - One or Two 16"x20" or 24x36 Gallery-Wrapped Canvases (65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: ReturnMoi Lost and Found - $12 for security products for your pets and portable devices with free shipping (84% Off)  
- Macs: FREE 414mL Bottle of Pepsi, Diet Pepsi, 7UP, or Dr. Pepper Coupon (Until Nov 14)  
- The Bay: Receive $25 Savings Card when you spend $75 (Until Nov 13) 
- Disney Store: 20% Off your Entire Purchase Friends & Family Coupon (Until Nov 15)  

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Rejuve deal, they've sold close to 300 vouchers at the time of this post.

Teambuy is featuring a stretched canvas print of your DNA and you also get an additional $100 towards your next purchase. 

The Bay deal is going on till tomorrow, you recieve a $25 savings card with a minimum purchase of $75.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *patiently awaiting some more good travel deals like the jamaica one last year! checking this thread daily.*



I'll keep my eyes open for you and will post about it on my blog if I find anything.

If you're in Calgary, I recommend you check out www.yycdeals.com. That's the place where I find most of the crazy travel deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I took advantage of the Power Harmony deal and purchased a PC Notebook. I know it's not a top of the line notebook, but it's crazy how it's only $109 with free shipping.

The Alkaline Water Tube deal is a hot seller. They've already sold close to 1,000 vouchers as of 5pm and still have over 83 hours to go on the deal. 

My cousin told me he printed a dozen of the Mac's free Pepsi coupons and redeemed them all at once! He said the cashier didn't care and allowed him to redeem all the vouchers in one shot! He was planning on driving to a bunch of Mac's after work to redeem a coupon at a time.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday November 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Got Matcha? Premium Tea - $29 for Matcha Tea, Preferred Membership, and a Tea E-Book (Save $150 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kill Brand - $29 for $70 Worth of Clothing and Accessories, Shipping Included (59% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Qualico Cleaning Service - $39 for a Professional Carpet Cleaning for Your Whole Home (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Powered Harmony - $109 For Your Choice of a 7 Inch Android Tablet Or a 7 Inch PC Notebook With Free Shipping (Save $290 or 73% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Touch It Gloves - $14 for a Pair of Touch It Touchscreen-Compatible Winter Gloves including Free Shipping (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kustuffs.com - $10 for a Stylus Smart Pen for iPhones, iPads, Tablets and all Other Touch Electronics with Free Shipping (75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Wicked Chili - $10 for $20 Worth of Delicious Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Alkaline Water Tubes - $19 for a Water Purifying and Enhancing Alkaline Water Tube Including Shipping (Save $70 or 79% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: TAIT Photography - $85 for a Hour-Long Boudoir Photo Shoot, Two Retouched 4x6 Prints or Two Digital Files, and 10% Off Additional Prints (61% Off)  
- Kraft Canada Inc.: $20 for $49 Worth of Cheese, Snacks, and Dips (59% Off)  
- Gap & Banana Republic Factory Store: Take an Extra 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Until Nov 13)  

Dealfind has a deal on Matcha Tea for all you tea drinkers, they've already sold over 350 vouchers at the time of this post.

Teambuy is featuring a clothing deal with Kill Brand. For $29, you get $70 worth of clothing and accessories including shipping.

You can get an additional 30% off your entire purchase at Gap and Banana Republic Factory Stores, make sure you go to my blog to print out the coupon as you'll need it for your purchase.

----------


## Kinjou

Anyone actually purchase one of these android tablet or notebooks? It's an insane deal. I think some have been preloaded with WinXP so they should be fast

----------


## chkolny541

i searched some reviews about the tablet, it sounds pretty dumpy, but then again for the price it has great value.

I was debating the tablet for something to just websurf alittle at school, for notes. But i dont really wanna toss 100$ in the garbage either

----------


## GDCivicSi

I purchased a notebook.

----------


## Guillermo

the problem is that it runs android, so you can't really do anything with it besides web surfing, and using the stupid apps. Android is great for phones, but I wouldn't want anything "bigger" running android.

they should have used Ubuntu on those things... I wonder if could install that?

----------


## Guillermo

i'd definitely buy one if they had Ubuntu on it.

----------


## Kinjou

> _Originally posted by Guillermo_ 
> *the problem is that it runs android, so you can't really do anything with it besides web surfing, and using the stupid apps. Android is great for phones, but I wouldn't want anything &quot;bigger&quot; running android.
> 
> they should have used Ubuntu on those things... I wonder if could install that?*



Ive seen a few running pre-loaded with WinXP so Ubuntu is not entirely out of the question. Figured you could use a boot stick or plug in an external CD Rom to get it installed. As for what this is pre-installed with, still interested to find out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday November 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glory of India Restaurant - $29 for $60 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Alcohol (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $20 For $110 Towards A Windshield Replacement! (82% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Kill Brand - $29 for $70 Worth of Clothing and Accessories, Shipping Included (59% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: My Rejuvenation Centre - $19 for a 60-Minute Total Energy Session to Boost Your Energy + a Personal Consultation (76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Bow Valley Music Club - $30 For 2 Admissions To The Bow Valley Music Club's 20th Anniversary Concert At The Deerfoot Inn & Casino (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $79 for 4 Thirty Minute Body Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $1,321 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lean Body Boot Camps - $37 for 20 Boot Camp Classes, 60-Minute Nutrition Seminar, 30-Minute Grocery Shopping Tour with Nutritionist, and Body Diagnostic and Fitness Evaluation (89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Life Photo Studios - $39 for One-hour Photo-Shoot and Print Package (72% Off)  
- Dani's Green Clean: $69 for four hours of residential cleaning (57% Off)  
- The Children's Place: Save 15% Off Your Purchase Printable Coupon (Until Jan. 2)  
- Jacob: Christmas Stockings Full Of Discounts and Surprises (Until Dec. 24)  
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $50 or More and Get a $10 Gift Card (Nov. 14 - 18)  

Glory of India has sold almost 150 vouchers already at the time of this post, this is going to be a hot seller as the vouchers don't expire. 

Cal-Auto Auto Glass is having another deal with $20 for $110 towards a windshield replacement, here's your chance if you missed out on their previous ones. 

The Children's Place has a printable coupon for 15% off your purchase or you can use the promo code for a online purchase. Go to my blog to print the coupon or to get the promo code.

----------


## dawwgy

here are a couple more good deals:

$29 for a Remote-Control, Rechargeable Toy Helicopter Including Shipping from DinoDirect ($74.69 Value) 
http://www.dealfind.com/calgary/dino...a=4474708b3494 

$34 for $149.85 Worth of Vitamins and Health Supplements Including Shipping from Bel Marra Nutritionals 
http://www.dealfind.com/calgary/belm...a=4474708b3494

----------


## Darkane

> _Originally posted by Kinjou_ 
> * 
> 
> Ive seen a few running pre-loaded with WinXP so Ubuntu is not entirely out of the question. Figured you could use a boot stick or plug in an external CD Rom to get it installed. As for what this is pre-installed with, still interested to find out.*



It says Android 2.2 on the Website. 

I wish they had Wndows XP pre-loaded. Maybe I'll call them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

November 15 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Fusion Studios - $25 for a 25 Class Pass for Yoga Classes (Save $350 or 93% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $29 for a 60-Minute In-Home Professional Relaxation Massage (76% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $99 For One Year Of Unlimited IPL Photofacials + Anti-Aging Treatment (Save $2,401 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $39 For Three 20 Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions And A Bonus Enamel Booster! (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Contour Memory Pillow - $39 for 2 Large Size Contour Memory Foam Pillows + Covers (Save $221 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: DinoDirect - $62 for a 16MP HD Digital Camcorder with 3inch LCD Screen and 16X Zoom with Free Shipping (58% Off)  
- Chef Gio - $99 for a Two-Hour In-Home Private Cooking Lesson for Two (51% Off)  
- Caffe Crema - Punch Card for 5, 10, or 20 Coffees and Pastries (Save up to 56% Off)  
- pink Lime Salon & Spa: $47 for Body Salt Scrub or Chocolate Body Wrap (51% Off)  
- Atrio: $99.99 for $200 worth of AtrioPRO Earphones by Futuresonics (50% Off)  
- Chapters Indigo: Save 25% Off Melissa & Doug Brand Toys (Nov. 15 Only)  
- Zellers: Spend $40 or More on Winter Boots and Save $10 Off (Until Nov. 17)  
- Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic: Save 25% Off Your Purchase Online (Nov. 15 - 16)  

There's a few really good deals today:

Dealfind is featuring Fushion Studios in which they are offering 25 Yoga classes for $25, which means it's only a buck a class and there's no expiration date! 

Teambuy has a 60 minute in home massage for $29 from Mobile Spa Elite Services, that's pretty sweet seeing that they come to your house for this. 

Dealathons has a deal for $99, you get one year of unlimited IPL Photofacials + Anti-Aging Treatments at L'Amaj Beauty Solutions, this would make a excellent christmas gift. 

Chapters is having a sale for 5 days which will feature 25% off brands like Barbie, Lego, Leap Frog, Playmobil and Melissa and Doug. Go to the chapters website for which brand they will be featuring for each day.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday November 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $116 or 75% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (90% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Drop-In Boot Camp Classes (Save $220 or 92% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage in Deerfoot Mall - $7 for a 20-Minute Aqua Massage (77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th - $29 For $200 Worth Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses! (Save $171 or 86% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $99 For One Year Of Unlimited IPL Photofacials + Anti-Aging Treatment (Save $2,401 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (Save $526 or 84% Off)  
- Royal Board Shop - $25 for a Ski or Snowboard Tuning, Base Grind, Edge Sharpening, P-Tex Fill for Small Dents and Gouges, and Iron Wax (50% Off)  
- Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse & Bar: $25 for $50 Worth of Steak, Seafood, and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Vibe Exercise Studio - $19 for three whole-body vibration sessions with personal training (67% Off)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov. 16)  
- The Bay: Save an Extra 40% Off Women's, Men's and Kid's Clearance Priced and Red-Line Ticketed Items (Nov. 16 Only)  
- Banana Republic: Save 50% Off on 5 Full Priced Items Family & Friends Facebook Coupon (Nov. 16 Only)  
- Aeropostale: Spend $100 or More Online, Get a $25 eGift Card (Until Nov. 16) 

Dealfind has a really hot deal, for $39, you get a 30 minute spa manicure, 60 minute spa pedicure and a 45 minute organic facial at My Salon Esthetics. This would make a good gift for your significant others.

Teambuy has a awesome deal too, $20 for 20 Boot Camp classes at Fit Body Boot Camp. That means it'll cost you a buck a class!

Groupon is featuring Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse and Bar, for $25, you get $50 worth of food and drinks. I'd recommend trying this place out if you've never been, I went there for dinner previously and really enjoyed their food there. 

Banana Republic has a Friends and Family offer for Facebook fans. You can save 50% off your in-store purchase for up to 5 full priced items. Just make sure you print the coupon from their Facebook page and present it at the time of purchase.

----------


## nj2Type-S

^thanks for the tip, man!

i bought a suit and a wool 3/4th coat for under $600 at banana republic. :thumbs up:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *^thanks for the tip, man!
> 
> i bought a suit and a wool 3/4th coat for under $600 at banana republic.*



Sweet! You're very welcome.

I picked out a couple things, but was too lazy to wait in the long line to pay at Market Mall. I wanted to ask how many people in line heard about the deal from my blog since the store didn't advertise the sale whatsoever  :Big Grin:

----------


## nj2Type-S

apparently, the sale had been going on since last sunday. i had no intention of buying anything but it was too good of a deal to pass up on, lol!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday November 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: iKon Maid Service - $49 for up to 4 Hours of Eco-Friendly Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $187 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Advanced Hypnotic Solutions - $39 for a 90 Minute Hypnotherapy Session on Weight Loss, Quit Smoking, Anxiety, Alcohol Reduction & More (76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mid-Century Dweller - $50 for $100 Worth of Authentic Mid Century Modern Furniture and Accessories (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Widgetlove.com - $139 for an Android Laptop or Tablet with Free Shipping (Save $260 or 65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag Paintball - $24 for a Paintball Package for 2 (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Secret Basket - $20 For $50 Worth Of Gift Baskets, Stocking Stuffers And More! (60% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India Restaurant - $29 for $60 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Alcohol (52% Off)  
- Shenny's Laser, Lights & Skin Care - $129 for a 90-Minute Microdermabrasion with Photofacial; $49 for One Laser Hair-Removal Treatment for Upper Lip, Chin, or Brazilian; or $29 for a Full-Leg or Brazilian Wax (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: espy - $39 for 40-Minute Makeup Application and Skincare Consultation and $40 Worth of Makeup and Skincare Products (68% Off)  
- Get Wrenched Automotive: $49 for a complete car package (61% Off)  
- Aeropostale: Save 40% Off Friends and Family Event (Until Nov. 20)  
- Bath & Body Works: Save 20% Off Entire Purchase (Nov. 17 Only)  
- The Children's Place: Save 15-25% Off Buy More, Save More (Until Nov. 20)  

- iKon Maid Service is featuring a cleaning deal, you get up to 4 hours of eco-friendly professional cleaning for $49. There is no expiration date if you purchase these vouchers.

- You can get $100 worth of furniture and accessories for $50 from Mid-Century Dweller. The vouchers will expire in one year from today so if you're building a new place or moving into one, this will benefit you.

- Aerostaple is having a friends and family event, you will recieve 40% off your entire purchase. You do need a coupon so you can print that out from my blog. Also, the sale works online too.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $161 or 80% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Kootenay Medispa - $198 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts - Valid at 3 Locations (Save $6802 or 97% Off) 
- Lifestyl.info: $15 for Touch Screen Compatible Gloves. Includes Taxes and Free Shipping (52% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 For Two IPL Photo Facials (Save $551 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy For Life Programs - $49 For The Flush Circuit Training Work-out (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fusion Studios - $25 for a 25 Class Pass for Yoga Classes (Save $350 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alkaline Water Tubes - $19 for a Water Purifying and Enhancing Alkaline Water Tube Including Shipping (Save $70 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Planet Beach Contempo Spa - $49 for Three Massages, Luminous Facials, and Hydro-Derma Fusion Treatments (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- Wok Box Fresh Asian Kitchen: Pan-Asian Noodle or Rice Boxes. Lunch and Dinner Options Available (Save up to 56% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Forever Young Laser Cosmedic Clinic, Day Spa & Salon - $109 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Save $491 or 82% Off) 
- Dynasty Spas: $25 for hot tub supplies plus a bonus $1000 voucher towards a hot tub (50% Off) 
- Entertainment 2012 Book: 20% Off Plus Free Shipping on All 2012 Books (Until Nov 21) 
- Toys R Us: Moonlight Madness Sale (Nov. 18, 6 PM - Midnight)
- JACOB: Save 50% Off Select Regular Priced Merchandise 
- Mark's Work Wearhouse: Buy $100 Worth of Gift Cards and Receive a $20 Holiday Bonus Card (Until Nov. 27)

CalgaryDealsBlog.com is proud to be beyond's latest sponsor! Thanks to everyone for reading and supporting my blog.

I like the Koncept Autoworks deal today. DealFind has featured them twice in the past. They sold over 2,300 vouchers about a year ago and another 1,200 vouchers about 6 months ago. I took advantage of the deal the last time and was very satisfied with my experience. I stocked up on the deal and purchased 3 vouchers this morning.

If you've been thinking about getting laser hair removal, there's a fantastic deal to Kootenay Medispa today. This is one of the best laser hair removal deals that I`ve seen. There`s 3 convenient locations for you to select from and this deal allows you to use it on unlimited body parts. Most of the other laser hair removal deals that I`ve seen are very restrictive and limit you to certain body parts. 

All Entertainment 2012 Books are currently 20% off plus free shipping. I've bought the Entertainment discount book the last 8 years or so and encourage you to check it out. It's packed with a ton useful and awesome coupons. There's a lot of great 2 for 1 coupons to popular restaurants and stores. You'll easily get your money back and more after you use a couple coupons.

Toys R Us is having a Moonlight Madness sale tonight from 6pm - midnight. During the sale, select toys will be 50% off with hourly specials.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Price Drop Update: DealTicker has dropped the price of the Touch Screen Compatible Gloves from $15 to $10.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: XSV 360 - $29 for a 32 GB SD Memory Card, Including Free Shipping (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Kootenay Medispa - $198 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts - Valid at 3 Locations (Save $6,802 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Koncept Autoworks - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $161 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $99 For One Year Of Unlimited IPL Photofacials + Anti-Aging Treatment (Save $2,401 or 96% Off)  
- REMINDER: Lifestyl.info - $10 for Touch Screen Compatible Gloves. Includes Taxes and Free Shipping (68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 For Two IPL Photo Facials (Save $551 or 93% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $116 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Planet Beach Contempo Spa - $49 for Three Massages, Luminous Facials, and Hydro-Derma Fusion Treatments (Save $301 or 86% Off)  
- West Canadian Digital Imaging: $55 for One 16x20 or 18"x18" Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (52% Off)  
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011/11/source-blackberry-16gb-playbook-on-sale.html 
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets Inc - $25 for $200 worth of premium Alberta beef, fish and chicken (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- PetSmart: 3-Days Holiday Must-Have Sale (Nov 18-20)  
- Golf Town: Huge Price Drops on all TaylorMade Burner 2.0 Golf Clubs  
- The Source: Blackberry 16GB Playbook on sale for only $199.99 (Regular Price $499.99) 

XSV 360 has a 32 GB SD Memory Card for only $29, this also includes free shipping. These SD cards would make great stocking stuffers.

The Kootenay Medispa deal does end today so don't forget to get your voucher. For $198, you get 1 year of unlimited hair removal on unlimited body parts. This is a very good deal as there are basically no restrictions.

The Source has the Blackberry Playbook on sale for only $199.99, that's a price drop of $300. Other retailers such as Future Shop, Best Buy, Walmart, etc should also be dropping the price as well for these gadgets.

----------


## Hi-Psi

I would stay away from both the 32GB memory card deal and the Kootenay Medi Spa laser deal!! There are a lot of people on Red Flag deals saying the memory card one is a scam and I have read a few reviews about the Kootenay place being awful as it's owned by Zaneba Academy and it's usually all untrained people doing the treatments and they will screw you on their visits by ending treatments early, etc.

Zaneba is hidden under many different company names and they're all bad from the sounds of it, make sure you due your diligence before buying any of the laser deals!

----------


## G-ZUS

> _Originally posted by Hi-Psi_ 
> *I would stay away from both the 32GB memory card deal and the Kootenay Medi Spa laser deal!! There are a lot of people on Red Flag deals saying the memory card one is a scam and I have read a few reviews about the Kootenay place being awful as it's owned by Zaneba Academy and it's usually all untrained people doing the treatments and they will screw you on their visits by ending treatments early, etc.
> 
> Zaneba is hidden under many different company names and they're all bad from the sounds of it, make sure you due your diligence before buying any of the laser deals!*



Zeneba is garbage IMO

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Hi-Psi_ 
> *I would stay away from both the 32GB memory card deal... There are a lot of people on Red Flag deals saying the memory card one is a scam*



I read the RFD thread and a handful of people are questioning the deal. At the time of this post, DealFind has sold over 4,800 vouchers. If there's anything wrong with the deal or memory card, DealFind is very good about refunds.

I checked FutureShop and a 32GB Class 10 Memory Card sells for $55-$120.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $35 for a Dripless Oil Rust Protection Treatment for Your Vehicle (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Air Swimmers - $25 for a Cool Electronic Flying RC Fish Swimmer- Tax and Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dr. Ho's - $50 for Dr. Ho Products Including a Neck Comforter, Magic Heat Pad and Spinal Secrets DVD with Free Shipping (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - 4 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of: $99 for Upper Lip, Chin or Underarms, OR $129 for Bikini Line or Brazilian (Save $621 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: iKon Maid Service - $49 for up to 4 Hours of Eco-Friendly Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $187 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: L'Amaj Beauty Solutions - $99 For One Year Of Unlimited IPL Photofacials + Anti-Aging Treatment (Save $2,401 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 For Two IPL Photo Facials (Save $551 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: XSV 360 - $29 for a 32 GB SD Memory Card, Including Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Planet Beach Contempo Spa - $49 for Three Massages, Luminous Facials, and Hydro-Derma Fusion Treatments (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- Miss Behave Boudoir Photography: $139 for Boudoir Photo Shoot with Prints or Digital Images (54% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Save 10% Off Canadian Stamps (Until Nov 25) 
- Clearly Contacts: FREE Pair of Glasses Giveaway to new Customers (Until Nov 23) 
- Zellers: $10 Off Christmas Lights Coupon (Until Nov 24) 

Protect and winterize your car with today's deal to Supreme Shine. You can get a Dripless Oil Rust Protection Treatment for only $35 $139 Value).

Check out the Air Swimmers video on my blog. This thing looks super cool. Unfortunately, the wife wouldn't let me buy one  :Frown: 

Today's your last chance to take advantage of th iKon Maid Service deal. This deal is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 690 vouchers.

Clearly Contacts is giving away free glasses again. This giveaway is for first time customers only. Enter the promo code "FIRSTPAIRFREE" at checkout to take advantage of this deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Big T's BBQ and Smoke House - $20 for $40 Worth of Barbecue, Ribs, Steaks, Chicken and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dani's Green Clean - $45 for a Professional Eco-Friendly Cleaning of Your Entire Home (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Golf Academy Dome - $17 For 1 Hour Of Golf Simulator Time Including Golf Clubs (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Contour Memory Pillow - $39 for 2 Large Size Contour Memory Foam Pillows + Covers (Save $221 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Widgetlove.com - $139 for an Android Laptop or Tablet with Free Shipping (Save $260 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser And Tanning - $19 For A Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $111 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Exclusive Cleaning - $79 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koncept Autoworks - $39 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $161 or 80% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: Windshield-Chip Repair or Replacement (53% Off) 
- The Chocolate Gift - $15 for $30 to Spend on Chocolate (50% Off) 
- Build A Bear Workshop: Friends & Family 25% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Until Nov 23) 
- Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic: 30% Off Merry Monday Online Sale Promo Code (Nov 21 Only) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment 2012 Book: 20% Off Plus Free Shipping (Until Nov 21) 

There are a lot of great deals today.

DealFind has a $20 for $40 Worth of Barbecue, Ribs, Steaks, Chicken and Drinks at Big T's BBQ and Smoke House. I've ate at Big T's BBQ a lot of times and highly recommend the restaurant. They are conveniently located on Crowchild Trial right across the street from McMahon Stadium.

Today's your last chance to take advantage of the Koncept Autoworks deal. At the time of this post, they have sold 575+ vouchers.

I found a 'Build A Bear Workshop' coupon that will save you 25% off youe entire purchase! The coupon is valid until Nov 23.

Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic are having a Merry Monday sale today where you can save 30% Off your entire purchase. This is a 1-day only sale (Monday, November 21, 2011) and is available online only. To take advantage of this sale, enter the promo code MERRY30 at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning - $79 for a Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $81 or 51% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Rivage Medi Spa - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Skin Tightening Treatments on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $7,801 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: XSV 360 - $34 for 12 Original Oral-B Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads. Includes Taxes & Free Shipping (Save $86 or 72% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa - $35 For A Manicure, Pedicure and A 60 Minute Massage Of Your Choice Performed By An Registered Massage Therapist (Save $100 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: LiveItNexus.com - $15 for a Pair of Touch Screen Compatible Gloves with Free Shipping (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: National Golf Academy Dome - $17 For 1 Hour Of Golf Simulator Time Including Golf Clubs (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Big T's BBQ and Smoke House - $20 for $40 Worth of Barbecue, Ribs, Steaks, Chicken and Drinks (50% Off)  
- CanvasPop - $19 for a 8x10 Gallery-Stretched Canvas, or $39 for a 16x20 Canvas, Each with $30 Gift Card Toward Next Purchase (76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness - $120 for Acne and Anti-Aging Treatment Package (Save $530 or 82% Off)  
- Smart Set: Scratch & Save 20-50% Off Your Purchase  
- AVEDA: 20% Off Aveda Products Friends & Family Sale (Nov 25 Only)  
- The Children's Place: 20% Off Everything Holiday Sale (Until Nov 23)  

Hot Pepper Furnance & Duct Cleaning is offering a complete furnance and duct cleaning for your home for only $79. We're currently having our basement renovated so I'm going to purchase this for when it's finished since these vouchers don't expire.

Rivage Medi Spa has a deal for 1 year of unlimited skin tightening treatments for only $199 on unlimited body parts. 

XSV 360 has 12 Original Oral-B Precision Clean Toothbrush heads for only $34, this also includes taxes and free shipping.

Smart Set has a limited time offer where you'll get a scratch and save card for your purchase. This is a instore event so you'll recieve the card at the time of purchase.

----------


## GDCivicSi

UPDATE: DealFind has reduced the price of the Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning deal from $79 to $69. If you have already purchased the deal, DealFind will automatically credi you the difference.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $49 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Conditioning, Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour with an Aveda Experience, Including Tea with a Hand, Scalp, and Shoulder Massage (Save $200 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Riverside Golf Centre - $20 for Five Buckets of Golf Balls on the Indoor Driving Range (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalgaryonCanvas.com - $49 for a 16"x20" Museum Gallery Wrap "Photo on Canvas" + a Level 1 Retouch (Save $99 or 67% Off)  
- GECOprints: $19 for $40 Worth of Personalized Greeting Cards, Photo Albums, Calendars and More (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health And Beauty - $19 For A Wash, Cut, Style, Blow-Dry, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Scalp Massage (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning - $69 for a Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $91 or 57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Blanc Cosmetics - $49 for a 30-Minute In-Office SpaWhite Teeth-Whitening Treatment or Take-Home WhiteICE Teeth-Whitening Stick (75% Off)  
- ScanDigital: $40 for $100 Worth of Photo & Video Digitization Services (60% Off)  
- Staples: $13 for a Custom Deluxe 11-inch by 17-inch Calendar (55% Off)  
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Event - Save up to 60% Off (Nov 22-28)  
- Apple: Special One-Day Black Friday Shopping Event (Nov 25 Only)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov. 23)  

Silk Hair Salon is offering a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Conditioning, Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour with an Aveda Experience, Including Tea with a Hand, Scalp, and Shoulder Massage for only $49. Plus, on top of everything you get, these vouchers never expire.

You can still practice your golf skills during the cold winter months. With Riverside Golf Centre's deal, for $20, you'll receive five buckets of golf balls on the indoor driving range. 

Sport chek will be having a Black Friday event, you'll save up to 60% on regular priced items and there's free shipping for orders of $99 or more.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dedicated Painters - $59 for Professional Interior Painting of 1 Room in Your Home or Office (Save $226 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kefi Greek House and Ouzo Bar - $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Fresh Seafood, Souvlaki and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: KM Toys Online - $27 for a 32GB SDHC Class 10 Memory Card Including Taxes And Shipping (73% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for Unlimited Microdermabrasion for One Year and One Glycolic Peel (Save $1,901 or 95% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Nellie's - $15 for $30 Worth of French Toast, Pancakes, Bacon and Hamburgers (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Secret Basket Ltd - $19 for $50 Worth of Baskets, Stocking Stuffers & More (62% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Big T's BBQ and Smoke House - $20 for $40 Worth of Barbecue, Ribs, Steaks, Chicken and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: All in 1 Home Solutions - Eco Friendly Housecleaning. Three Options Available. (Save $121 or 71% Off)  
- Wicked Chili: $19 For $40 Worth of Authentic Indian And Hakka Cuisine and Drinks (53% Off)  
- Aluminum Planet - $35 for $75 to Spend on Denim (53% Off)  
- Future Shop: VIP In-Store Sale (Nov 24 Only)  
- GAP: Black Friday up to 60% Off Everything Sale (Nov 24-27) + Extra 20% Off Your Purchase (Nov 24 Only)  
- Air Canada: Black Friday to Cyber Monday 15% Off Promo Code Sale (Nov 24-27)  
- Lids: Black Friday to Cyber Monday Online Offers (Nov 24-28)  
- American Eagle Outfitters: Black Friday Sale - Take an Additional 40% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Nov 26) + Free Shipping (Nov 24 Only)  
- Express: Black Friday Starts Today! 40% Off Everything In-Store & Online (Until noon on Friday)  

Dedicated Painters is offering interior painting of one room in your office or home for $59. If you're thinking of doing any renovations in the future, you might want to pick up a voucher since they don't expire.

Kefi Greek House and Ouzo Bar has a deal for $25, you'll get $50 worth of food and drinks.

Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park is featuring one year of unlimited microdermabrasion and one glycolic peel for only $99. There is no expiry date on this voucher as well.

Lids has a 40% off offer that will end tomorrow at noon. You can get the promo code off my blog for your online purchase. 

In light of Thanksgiving in the U.S. today, there are a ton of companies who are taking part in Black Friday. Most of these sales start today so make sure to visit my blog for the deals. Happy shopping everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

DealFind has just reduced the price of the 'Dedicated Painters' deal from $59 to $49.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Big T's BBQ deal. The deal is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 2,000 vouchers.

----------


## toyboy88

Any idea which place has/will have the best 'Black Friday' for getting an iPad 2?

I know Staples will be $50 off all iPads tomorrow only...just want to see if anyone knows of anything better (and didn't want to start new thread).

TIA.  :Smilie:

----------


## craigcd

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *Any idea which place has/will have the best 'Black Friday' for getting an iPad 2?
> 
> I know Staples will be $50 off all iPads tomorrow only...just want to see if anyone knows of anything better (and didn't want to start new thread).
> 
> TIA. *



I was wondering the same thing. I googled Ipad2 + black friday and apparently some flyer was leaked. They were talking about Apple discounting it possibly $60.00. Likely order online rather than going to the store. However if I could collect airmiles or some other incentive that would be nice to.

----------


## Stunt66

figured it out

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Stunt66_ 
> *how does the lids one work? i managed to get it to work once but now it says your order does not meet the criteria for this promotion*



If you're referring to tonights 40% Off sale, here's all the fine print from Lids website

"LIDS is celebrating BLACK FRIDAY with our Friends and Family discount! Get 40% off your purchase of $50 or more on lids.com and lids.ca starting TONIGHT! Offer is valid Thursday, 11/24 at 7:00pm eastern and expires Friday, 11/25 at 12:00pm eastern. Use the code LOVELIDS at checkout. Starting 12:00pm eastern on Friday, you can still get 25% OFF online by using the code LIDS25. This offer expires Friday, 11/25 at 11:59pm eastern. These offers are NOT valid on clearance and cannot be combined with other discounts."

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *Any idea which place has/will have the best 'Black Friday' for getting an iPad 2?
> 
> I know Staples will be $50 off all iPads tomorrow only...just want to see if anyone knows of anything better (and didn't want to start new thread).
> 
> TIA. *



Apple products rarely go on sale so $50 off an iPad 2 is very good.

You might want to also check out Apple's Black Friday sale: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...ck-friday.html

Good luck!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 25 Deals:

- Black Friday Calgary Shopping Sales (Nov 25) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $4,911 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $199 for One Luxury Facial a Month for 7 Months, Including Deep Cleansing, Chemical Peel and More (Save $656 or 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services - $199 For One Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Areas Of Your Body (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: XSV 360 - $29 for a 32 GB SD Memory Card, Including Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for Unlimited Microdermabrasion for One Year and One Glycolic Peel (Save $1,901 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning - $69 for a Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- Kananaskis Helicopter Tours - $129 for a 20-Minute Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour and 60-Minute Wilderness Snowshoeing Adventure (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advanced Hypnotic Solutions - $39 for One 90-Minute Hypno-Therapy Session with a Certified Hypnotherapist (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Southern Alberta Historic Sites: $22 For The Experience Southern Alberta History Travel Family Membership Pass Valid For One Year At The Remington Carriage Museum, Lougheed House (50% Off) 
- Nubare Laser & Skincare: $75 for Éminence Organic Skin Care Biodynamic Facial (50% Off) 
- Big T's BBQ and Smokehouse: $15 for $30 to spend on food (50% Off) 
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday Sale (Nov 25-27) + Cyber Monday Online Exclusives (Nov 28) 
- Banana Republic: Black Friday Sale - Save 40% Until 1PM In-Store or 25% Off After 1PM Online(Nov 25 Only) 
- The Source: Canadian Black Friday Sale (Nov 24-27) 
- Entertainment 2012 Book: Thanksgiving Weekend Sale - 30% Off All 2012 Books & Free Shipping (Until Nov 27) 
- La Senza: 50% Off when you Spend $100 In-Store Black Friday Sale (Nov 25 Only) 
- Dell: Black Friday Weekend Event - Save up to 60% Off! (Nov 25-27) 
- Sears: Black Friday 4-Day Weekend Sale (Nov 24-27) 

Today is Black Friday! I posted a ton of Black Friday deals on my blog. To make things easy, I've organized and sorted all the Black Friday deals in this blog post. I'll be updating the blog post all day long whenever I find a new deal so please check back often. There's a couple great deals so don't miss out!

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the 32GB Memory Card and Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning deal. Both deals are hot sellers. They've sold over 9,000 Memory Cards and 1,000 Furnace & Duct Cleaning vouchers.

----------


## hurrdurr

51" TV for $500. damn..

Seems to be in stock at all Walmarts

----------


## cornelius85

Anyone tried to book the duct cleaning deal? I submitted my request online 3 days ago with no call back, and called again yesterday, and haven't heard anything about booking the duct cleaning.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by cornelius85_ 
> *Anyone tried to book the duct cleaning deal? I submitted my request online 3 days ago with no call back, and called again yesterday, and haven't heard anything about booking the duct cleaning.*



I purchased the duct cleaning deal, but haven't tried booking an appointment yet. They've sold 1,200 vouchers so they're going to be busy. They have an "A" rating with the BBB so you're working with a reputable company. My advice is to be patient and wait to hear back from them or to try to book an appointment in a couple weeks after the crowd dies down a bit.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just updated the Black Friday Calgary Shopping Sales (Nov 25) with the following Black Friday sales:

- Forever21: Black Friday Weekend Sale. Buy One, Get One Free. Available In-Store and Online (Nov 24-26).
- Best Buy: Black Friday Save up to $60 on all iPad 2 (Nov 25 Only). 
- Future Shop: Shop Now Save Big Sale. 3-Days Online In-Store & Online (Nov 25-27). 
- Staples: Black Friday Sale - $50 Off iPad 2, 10% Off All iPods + More (Nov 25 Only).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 25 Deals:

- DealFind: $5 Off Promotion Code (Until Nov 29) 
- HOT DEAL: K.M. Toys Online - $25 for an Air Swimmers Remote Controlled Flying Shark or Fish Swimmer including Free Shipping (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cooldroids.com - $119 for a 7-Inch 4GB Android PC Tablet or $179 for a 10.1" 4GB Android PC Tablet (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gillette Venus - $54 for 32 Venus by Gillette Razor Blades (Save $86 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $4,911 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $42 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Conditioning, Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour with an Aveda Experience, Including Tea with a Hand, Scalp, and Shoulder Massage (Save $207 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for Unlimited Microdermabrasion for One Year and One Glycolic Peel (Save $1,901 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours - $129 for a 20-Minute Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour and 60-Minute Wilderness Snowshoeing Adventure (50% Off) 
- Mountain Fly Fishers: $150 for Private Introductory Fly-Fishing Excursion for Two People (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Southern Alberta Historic Sites: $22 For The Experience Southern Alberta History Travel Family Membership Pass Valid For One Year At The Remington Carriage Museum, Lougheed House (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Care Services - $199 For One Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Areas Of Your Body (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- Calgary Flames: Holiday Tickets Packs on Sale (Save up to $69.50) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...kend-sale.html 
- Future Shop: Shop Now, Save Big Sale. Incredible In-Store & Online Deals (Until Nov 27) 

DealFnd just released a $5 Off promotion code! The promo code is THXCDN. Just enter the code at checkout when you make any purchase on DealFind.com. The promotion code is valid until Tuesday, November 29, 2011 at midnight.

You can get an Air Swimmers - Remote Controlled Flying Shark or Fish Swimmer including Free Shipping for only $25! This thing looks very cool and would make a great gift for Christmas. 

You can save up to 63% off a package of 32 Gillette Venus or Mach3 Turbo razor blades.

The Calgary Flames recently released 2 Holiday Ticket Packs. The Ultimate Holiday Pack will include a Leafs, Canadiens or Jets game and save up to $69.50/ package.

A bunch of the Black Friday deals that I posted yesterday are weekend sales so it's not too late to take advantage of them. Click here to view all the Black Friday deals that I posted on my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: It Works! Brianna Dawn - $25 for a 4 Pack Body Slimming Applicator for Firmer, Smoother Skin (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Love Shack Canada - $25 for $75 Credit Towards Adult Products and Toys (67% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dedicated Painters - $49 for Professional Interior Painting of 1 Room in Your Home or Office (Save $236 or 83% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for Unlimited Microdermabrasion for One Year and One Glycolic Peel (Save $1,901 or 95% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Southern Alberta Historic Sites: $22 For The Experience Southern Alberta History Travel Family Membership Pass Valid For One Year At The Remington Carriage Museum, Lougheed House (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Advanced Hypnotic Solutions - $39 for One 90-Minute Hypno-Therapy Session with a Certified Hypnotherapist (Save $121 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: K.M. Toys Online - $25 for an Air Swimmers Remote Controlled Flying Shark or Fish Swimmer including Free Shipping (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Care Services - $199 For One Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Areas Of Your Body (Save $3,301 or 94% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours - $129 for a 20-Minute Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour and 60-Minute Wilderness Snowshoeing Adventure (50% Off)  
- Billy B's Ski & Snowboard: 24-Hour Ski or Snowboard Rental Package with Equipment for One or Two (52% Off)  
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011/11/westjet-black-friday-blowout-sale-extra.html 
- Sport Chek or Hockey Experts: 20% Off Hockey Equipment & Accessories Coupon (Until Dec 4)  
- WestJet: Black Friday Blowout Sale. Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Until Nov 27)  
- Zellers: $10 Off Printable Coupon when you Spend $40 (Until Dec 1)  

It Works! Brianna Dawn has a 4 pack body slimming appicator for $25. There's no expiration on these vouchers and you can buy up to 10 for yourself and unlimited as gifts.

Love Shack Canada is offering $25 for $75 credit towards adult products and toys.

SportChek & Hockey Experts has a printable coupon for 20% off of hockey equipment and accessories. You can get a copy of the coupon off my blog.

WestJet's Black Friday sale ends today. They're offering an extra 15% off your booking. To get the codes for this promo, visit my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Blue House Café - $50 for a 5 Course Latin American Meal Including Seafood, Argentinian Steak and Chicken for 2 People (Save $64 or 56% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Anishas Medi Spa - $149 for 3 Months of Membership for Regimen for Hair Restoration (Save $1,671 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Azzuro 'Terra Laser Spa and Hair Salon - $99 for 3 Non-Invasive Breast Firming Treatments (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kwik Kleaning - $29 For 2 Hours Of Professional Residential Cleaning Services (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Hair & Spa - $19 for 1 IPL Laser Hair Removal Session on a Small Part of the Body (Save $131 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $6,186 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $42 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Conditioning, Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour with an Aveda Experience, Including Tea with a Hand, Scalp, and Shoulder Massage (Save $207 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga for Health - $20 for Four Drop-In Yoga Classes (74% Off) 
- Classic Jack's: $20 for $40 Worth of Gastropub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GoodLife Fitness - $22 for a 30-Day Unlimited Membership Including a Personal Health Profile Consult and Gym Bag (Save $178 or 89% Off) 
- The Calgary Movie Poster Shop: $10 For $20 Worth Of Products & Services (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauti by Sarah - $20 for $110 Worth of Personalized Makeup Instruction (82% Off) 
- Walmart: Cyber Monday Online Exclusive Sale (Nov 28) 
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale (Until Nov 29) 
- Future Shop: Cyber Monday Online-Only Sale (Nov 28 Only) 
- Garage Clothing: Cyber Monday Online Exclusive - Take 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Nov 28-30) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Monday Online Sale (Nov 28) 
- The Source: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 28 - Dec 2) 
- Sears: Cyber Monday One-Day Only Sale (Nov 28) 

Today is Cyber Monday!

I posted a bunch of great Cyber Monday sales on my blog this morning. I'll keep this thread updated if I find anything new.

DealFind has a very good deal to Blue House Café. They had a similar deal earlier in the year and sold a ton of vouchers. I purchased a voucher and was very impressed and enjoyed my meal. I will be stocking up on this deal. If you've never ate there before, I highly recommend you check it out.

GoodLife Fitness has a national deal on WagJag. There's 198 locations to select from.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Cyber Monday 1-Day Only sale: All 2012 Entertainment Coupons Books are on sale for only $25 + Free Shipping. This is the lowest price that I've seen these books this year. The Calgary book normally retails for $45 + shipping.

I purchased a book earlier in the year, but just picked up a couple more copies to give-away as gifts for Christmas. I've bought the Entertainment Book the last 7-8 years or so. It's packed with a ton of great and useful coupons.

Click here to buy now or for more information about the book.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 29 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: DealFind.com - Free $5 Off Promo Code (Until Nov 29) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for 3 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $711 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riley and McCormick - $25 for $50 Towards Boots, Jeans and Western Wear (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth Group - $29 For A 60 Minute Relaxation Massage And A 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Treatment (Save $86 or 75% Off) 
- Mi Mexico Lindo: $15 For $30 Worth Of Authentic Mexican Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Start Programs Inc - $119 for One OxyLift Kit - Includes Shipping Across Canada (Save $96 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health & Beauty - $19 for a Haircut, Wash, Style, Deep Conditioning & Scalp Massage, OR a 60-Minute Manicure & 60-Minute Pedicure (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Blue House Café - $50 for a 5 Course Latin American Meal Including Seafood, Argentinian Steak and Chicken for 2 People (Save $64 or 56% Off) 
- The UPS Store - $15 for $30 to Spend on Shipping, Packing, and Printing Services and Supplies (50% Off) 
- Aqua Sport Scuba Center Inc: $20 for a Discover Scuba Diving Lesson or Scuba Refresher Lesson (50% Off) 
- Oil Tech Express: $65 for a Small Engine Tune Up (52% Off) 
- Old Navy: Buy1, Get 1 75% Off Throughout the Store Sale! In-Store Only (Nov 29 - Dec 1) 
- Michaels: 50% Off Pre-Lit Christmas Trees 4-Days Only Sale (Nov 29 - Dec 2) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 24 - Dec 4) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of DealFind's $5 Off promo code. Just enter the promo code THXCDN at checkout when you make any purchase on DealFind. Of all the daily deals sites out there, I like DealFind the best. I've bought the most amount of vouchers from them and think they consistently offer the best deals. There's a lot of fantastic deals on DealFind right now so don't miss out!

The Blue House Café '$50 for a 5 Course Latin American Meal Including Seafood, Argentinian Steak and Chicken for 2 People' deal that I posted yesterday was a hot seller and sold over 400 vouchers. The deal is still available to buy today.

You can save 50% off all pre-lit Christmas trees 4-ft or taller at Michaels.

Old Navy has a pretty good Buy 1, Get 1 75% Off throughout the store sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Anishas Medi Spa - $59 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation or Therapeutic Massages and a Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Wrap (Save $268 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- National Golf Academy: $13 For A One Hour Pass To A Heated Indoor Driving Range With Unlimited Golf Balls (52% Off)  
- Angry Birds: $17 for an Angry Birds Real Sound Effects Toy Set including Free Shipping (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Unihealth Group - $29 For A 60 Minute Relaxation Massage And A 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Treatment (Save $86 or 75% Off)  
- Slider Gloves: $12.50 for a Pair of Winter Touchscreen Capable Slider Gloves Including Free Shipping! Choice of 6 Colours (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Nellie's - $15 for $30 Worth of French Toast, Pancakes, Bacon and Hamburgers (50% Off)  
- Prim & Propr - $35 for a 90-Minute Fabulous Feet Pedicure or $30 for a 60-Minute Brilliant Body Scrub & Wrap (50% Off)  
- Joan Rivers: Comedy Night to See Joan Rivers on Dec 5. Three Seating Options Available (50% Off)  
- RDeals.ca: Rogers launches Daily Deals of the Day Website  
- Starbucks: 12 Days of Holiday Gifting (Dec 1-12)  
- Mexx Kids: 40% Off Holiday Collection for Newborns and Toddlers  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov. 30)  

Anishas Medi Spa is featuring a deal for 2 sixty minute relaxation or therapeutic massages and a dead sea chocolate mud wrap for only $59. It'll only cost you about $30 for a massage and these vouchers don't expire.

Panda Will has a Angry Bird Real Sound Effects Toy Set including free shipping for $17, this would make a great christmas gift for those Angry Bird addicts. 

This is your last chance to take advantage of the Nellie's deal where you'll get $30 for only $15. These vouchers never expire. I've been to Nellie's a couple of times and the food is very good. 

Rogers Digital Media is launching a deals website called RDeals.ca. I'm excited to see what RDeals.ca will be able to offer thanks to Rogers already well established and massive audience across Canada (Ie. Rogers Wireless, Rogers Sportsnet, Rogers Cable, City-TV, The Shopping Channel and all the publishing and web properties that they own.) Visit my blog to see more details on this group buying site.

Starbucks is having a 12 Days of Holiday Gifting sale. From December 1-12, 2011, Starbucks will feature a new exclusive offer each day. You can preview all 12 Days of Deals on the Starbucks website.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pro-Tech Cleaning and Restoration Services - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $121 or 81% Off))  
- HOT DEAL: SURE Print - $19 for 30 4x6 Personalized Folded Greeting Cards (76% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $39 For 3 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $711 or 95% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Beer Connoisseur - $28 For A Two-Year Canadian Subscription (8 Issues) To The Beer Connoisseur Magazine Plus Two-Years All Access Online Membership Taxes & Shipping Included (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: SURE Print - $19 for 30 High-Quality Personalized Greeting or Christmas Cards (76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Art of Henna - $14 for 2 Henna Designs on Both Hands (Front OR Back) OR One 8"x4" Tattoo on Any Part of the Body (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Anishas Medi Spa - $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation or Therapeutic Massages and a Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Wrap (Save $278 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kristi Sneddon - $85 for an Hour-Long On-Location Family Portrait Session, Online Gallery, and Digital Copy of One Image (73% Off)  
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for Climbing Package with Introductory Lesson and One-Month Pass (63% Off)  
- Rideau Hearing: $40 for a Hearing Test (50% Off)  
- Clearly Contacts: Save 40% off Glasses + Free Shipping Promo Code!  
- Bench: 30% Off Everything Friends and Family Sale (Dec 1 to Dec 4)  
- The Children's Place: Save an Additional 20% off your Purchase (Until Jan 2)  

Pro-Tech Cleaning and Restoration Services has professional steam carpet cleaning of your living room, dining room, hallway and 3 bedrooms for only $29. That's a really good deal. Also, there are no expiration dates for these vouchers and you can purchase up to 5 for yourself.

SURE Print has deals with Teambuy and Buytopia today, $19 for 30 cards. If you're needing Christmas cards printed this year, this is an ideal time to purchase this voucher.

The Crux Climbing & Bouldering has a Climbing Package with Introductory Lesson and One-Month Pass for only $40.

Clearly Contacts has a promo code for 40% off glasses and free shipping. Visit my blog for more information.

Bench is having a 30% off sale for the entire store, this sale will be in-store and online so it's a great time to start your holiday shopping.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure and 45 Minute Facial (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hirai Health Services - $29 for a Colon Hydrotherapy Session and a Colon Hydrotherapy Consultation (71% Off) 
- Castle Mountain Resort: $65 For 2 Adult Weekday Lift Tickets (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass - $19 for $110 towards Windshield Replacement - Valid at 2 Locations (83% Off) 
- Mi Mexico Lindo - $12 For $25 Worth Of Food And Drinks (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bombshell's Beauty Bar - $20 For a Wash, Cut, Style, Blow-Dry and Eyebrow Waxing (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pro-Tech Cleaning and Restoration Services - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Leisure Dive Canada - $20 for a Two-Hour Discover Scuba Introductory Lesson, $100 Toward PADI Open Water Dive Course, and 40% Off All Retail and Services (90% Off) 
- Sundrops Spray Tanning Studio: $19 for a UV-Free Spray Tan (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lioness for Lovers - $39 to Enhance Your Love Life with a Full Couple's Package (73% Off) 
- RW&CO: 30% Off Special Holiday Sale (Dec 4 Only) 
- PetsSmart: 3-Days Only Holiday Kick-off Sale (Dec 2-4) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Full-Priced Items In-Store & Online Sale (Dec 2-4) 
- Garage: Friends and Family Event. 25% Off Everything or 30% Of Everything when you Spend $100 or more (Until Dec 4) 

Pink Lime Salon & Spa have a great spa pampering package today for $49 (74% Off).

You can save 50% off two adult weekend lift tickets to Castle Mountain Resort on LivingDeal.

The Pro-Tech carpet cleaning deal that I posted yesterday is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have already sold over 525+ vouchers. The deal is available to buy until Sunday.

You can save up to 30% off at RW&CO, Banana Republic and Garage this weekend. Check out my blog for more details about each sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cool Droids - $75 for a 7" 4GB Colour E-Book Reader with Video and Music Capability Including Shipping (42% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DinoDirect - $38 for a Remote Controlled Hovercraft Fan Boat (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp - $49 for 30 Days of Unlimited Fit Body Bootcamp Classes, a 30-Minute Therapeutic R.M.T. Massage and $125 Gift Card (Save $364 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mi Mexico Lindo - $12 For $25 Worth Of Food And Drinks (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Castle Mountain Resort - $65 For 2 Adult Weekday Lift Tickets (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Apple Depot - $19 for a Combination Pack that includes an iPhone / iPod Car Charger, FM Transmitter, and Remote Control. Tax and Shipping Included (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Anishas Medi Spa - $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation or Therapeutic Massages and a Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Wrap (Save $278 or 85% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Leisure Dive Canada - $20 for a Two-Hour Discover Scuba Introductory Lesson, $100 Toward PADI Open Water Dive Course, and 40% Off All Retail and Services (90% Off) 
- Tri-Yoga Calgary: $49 for a 10-Class Pass for Weekdays, or $70 for All Week (50% Off) 
- The Bay: Save 10%-20% Off Friends & Family Event (Until Dec. 4) 
- The Children's Place: Save 25% Off Friends & Family Event (Until Dec. 4) 
- Gap: Save 30% Off Women's & Men's and 25% Off Kids & Baby Items (Dec. 4) 

The Remote Controlled Hovercraft Boat looks pretty cool and would make a great Christmas gift.

Today's your last chance to take advantage of the Anishas Medi Spa - $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation or Therapeutic Massages and a Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Wrap. This is a good deal. I purchased a voucher just for the 2 massages ($24.50 for a 60min massage). I don't plan on using he chocolate mud wrap portion of the deal.

GAP has a 30% off women's & men's and 25% off on kids & baby fashions online sale. Enter the promo code GAPCCHEER at checkout to get the discount.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cool Droids - $209 for an 8" Vizio 4GB PC Tablet with Camera (Save $161 or 44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cooldroids.com - $13 for a Kingston 8GB Micro SDHC Memory Card, or $24 for a 16GB Card, or $49 for a 32GB Card (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mi Mexico Lindo - $12 For $25 Worth Of Food And Drinks (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp - $49 for 30 Days of Unlimited Fit Body Bootcamp Classes, a 30-Minute Therapeutic R.M.T. Massage and $125 Gift Card (Save $364 or 89% Off) 
- REMINDER: Castle Mountain Resort - $65 For 2 Adult Weekday Lift Tickets (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Apple Depot - $19 for a Combination Pack that includes an iPhone / iPod Car Charger, FM Transmitter, and Remote Control. Tax and Shipping Included (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pro-Tech Cleaning and Restoration Services - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Cool Droids - $75 for a 7" 4GB Colour E-Book Reader with Video and Music Capability Including Shipping (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Leisure Dive Canada - $20 for a Two-Hour Discover Scuba Introductory Lesson, $100 Toward PADI Open Water Dive Course, and 40% Off All Retail and Services (90% Off) 
- AM PM Limousine: $79 for One, or $150 for Two Hours of Limousine Service for Up to 10 (55% Off) 
- Le Chateau: Spend $50 or More and Save $15 Off Online (Until Dec. 4) 
- Joe Fresh: Save $20 Off on Adult and Children's Outerwear Printable Coupons (Until Dec. 16) 
- WestJet: Seat Sale to Canadian and US Destinations (Book by Dec. 8) 

You can save 55% off Limousine Service with today's Groupon deal. This is the limo deal that I've seen in Calgary.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the $29 carpet cleaning deal. The deal is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold 725+ vouchers.

WestJet has a seat sale within Canada and to the US. You must book by December 8. Visit my blog for more details.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 5 Deals:

- SocialShopper: Social Shopper expands into Calgary! (Dec 5) 
- HOT DEAL: Vicious Circle - $20 for $40 Worth of Pizza, Hamburgers, Perogies, Beers and Mixed Drinks (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 for $199 Worth of Brand Name Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $59 For Two 60 Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $301 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag - $25 For A Paintball Package For 2 Including Level 3 Markers, 150 Paintballs, All You Can Eat Hotdogs And Hot Chocolate (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shanarchy Hair Group - $19 for a Wash, Cut, Blowdry, Style & Deep Conditioning Treatment + 50% off Colour or Highlights by Suzanna (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure and 45 Minute Facial (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- The Happy Cooker Emporium: $20 for $40 to Spend on Cookware, Bakeware, Cutlery, Kitchen Tools, and Wine Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of Quality Frozen AAA Grain Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken, Seafood and More Delivered to Your Door. Free Shipping Included (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mixbook  $15 for $50 Worth of Photo Books, Cards, and More (70% Off) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Sale is Back! (Dec 5-16) 
- PUMA: 40% Off Your Entire Purchase Friends & Family Sale (Until Dec 5) 
- Amazon.ca: $18.50 for Steve Jobs Biography Hardcover Book (50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Full-Priced Tops, Shirts & Sweaters 3-Hours Only Power Lunch Sale (Dec 5 from 11am-2pm) 

SocialShopper launched in Calgary today! SocialShopper is one of Vancouver's more popular and established daily deals sites. They launched over a year ago with daily deals only in Vancouver. They expanded into Calgary and Edmonton today.

12 Days of Dell sale is back! The sale goes from Dec 5-16. Each day, Dell will feature select computers, laptops, electronics and accessories at drastically reduced prices for only 24 hours. Hot items tend to sellout quickly so don't miss out. Check my blog daily for the latest.

You can save 40% off your entire purchase today when you shop PUMA online. This is a hot deal because you can combine and stack the extra 40% off on already discounted items! 

Amazon.ca has Steve Jobs Biography Hardcover Book on sale for $18.50 (50% Off).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Laser Perfect Inc - $49 for 3 Sixty Minute Photofacials (Save $326 or 87% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $49 for Two Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments, Facial Masks and More (Save $131 or 73% Off)  
- Wake Bistro: $10 For $20 Worth Of Breakfast, Sandwiches, Desserts And More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa - $45 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Your Choice Of Small Body Parts Or Combine 2 Vouchers For 3 Sessions On Brazilian Or 4 Vouchers For 3 Sessions On Lower Arms Or Legs (Save $255 or 85% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 for $200 Towards Prescription Eyewear (Save $181 or 91% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 for 20 Bootcamp Classes (93% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Feather Fashinista - $9 for a Choice of 3 Hair Extensions and 3 Microbeads, Tax and Shipping Included (67% Off)  
- R. McPhee Photography Virtual Learning Center: $29 for Introductory Online Photography Course (55% Off)  
- Sears: Save an Extra 20% Off on Sale-Priced Boots & Outerwear (Dec 5-6)  
- Mcdonald's: BOGO on Any Size Hot McCafe Speciality Beverage (until Dec 7)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 2 (Dec 6)  

Laser Perfect Inc is offering 3 Sixty Minute Photofacials for $49. There is no expiration date for these vouchers and you can purchase up to three vouchers for yourself.

Beauty Beauty Clinic has a deal for $49 and you'll get Two Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments, Facial Masks and More. 

At Sol Optix, they have a deal for $19 and you get $200 towards Prescription Eyewear. 

Sears is having an extra 20% off Sale-Price Boots & Outerwear with the bonus code. Go to my blog for more details.

Mcdonalds has a BOGO deal for any size Hot McCafe Speciality Beverage. You'll need the coupon to get this deal, go to my blog to print a copy for yourself.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Including Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $136 or 78% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: espy experience - $39 for $100 to Spend on Designer Jeans with a Custom Jeans Fitting (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Super 8 Hotel - $49 for a Niagara Falls Getaway for 2 - Includes 2 Nights Accommodation for 2 People, Continental Breakfast and Free Parking (65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Posh Hair Salon - $45 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry, Style, Blowout Treatment And Partial Foil Highlights (Save $170 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Chehra Wellness Spa - $45 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Your Choice Of Small Body Parts Or Combine 2 Vouchers For 3 Sessions On Brazilian Or 4 Vouchers For 3 Sessions On Lower Arms Or Legs (Save $255 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 1-888 Junk Van - $35 for up to 250 Lbs of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation & Disposal Fees (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CrowWest Wellness Center - $89 for ReFirme Skin-Tightening Treatment (73% Off)  
- Heavenly Hook: $9 for Choice of Any Heavenly Hook Purse Hook (70% Off)  
- The Mongolie Grill: $15 for $30 Worth of Create-Your-Own Stir-Fry (50% Off)  
- Air Canada: Save 15% on flights to the US Seat Sale (Book by Dec 8)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 7)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 3 (Dec 7)  
- Gap: Shop Early, Save More Sale. Save 35%-20% Off (Dec 7-10)  
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011/12/gap-shop-early-save-more-sale-save-35.html 
- American Eagle: 40% Off All Sweaters & Sweatshirts (Until Dec 13)  

Attributes Hair Perfection is offering a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Including Partial Highlights or Full Colour for only $39. Also, there's no expiration on these vouchers so you can use them whenever you want. You may purchase up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts.

You can get $100 to spend for $39 at Epsy Experience on Designer Jeans with a Custom Jeans Fitting. The store is stocked with over 2000 pairs of jeans and over 100 styles so sound like they have something for everyone.

If anyone is still looking to book a flight for the holidays, it's a good time to book with Air Canada since they're offering 15% off U.S. flights. You can get the promo code and more details by visiting my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Emerald Nails And Spa Studio - $49 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions, Including Your Choice of Eyebrow Shaping or Tinting (Save $121 or 71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Autospa - $29 for Interior & Exterior Car Detailing Package, with Hand Wash and Wax Plus More (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: National Golf Academy - $149 For A 15 Hour Time Card To Dome Including Full Access To Driving Range And Unlimited Golf Balls (Save $150 or 50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bella Hair And Skin Care - $35 For A 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure And 30 Minute Facial (65% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Cal Alta Auto Glass - $10 for $100 Towards Windshield Replacement (90% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Vicious Circle - $20 for $40 Worth of Pizza, Hamburgers, Perogies, Beers and Mixed Drinks (50% Off)  
- Shef's Fiery Kitchen Inc.: $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off)  
- NI Sports Watches: $15 for a Body Balance Sports Watch, with Tax & Shipping Included to Anywhere in Canada and the USA (57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: DancEnergy - $15 for 5, or $25 for 10 Friday-Night Drop-In Dance Classes with Practice Parties (70% Off)  
- Domino's Pizza: 50% Off Menu-Priced Online Orders (Dec 8 Only)  
- Old Navy: 20% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Dec 8-9)  
- Jacob: Everything at 40% Off the Regular Price Sale  
- Aerie: Take an Additional 30% Off Your Online Purchase Sale  
Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 4 (Dec 8) 

There's a lot of great deals today:

La Vie En Rose is offering $25 for $50 worth of merchandise. For those of you who are wondering what to get the significant other, this would make a good gift! 

At Emerald Nails and Spa Studio, you can get a full set of mink eyelash extentions, including your choice of eyebrow shaping or tinting for only $49! There is no expiration date on these vouchers.

Cal Alta Auto Glass has another deal for windshield replacement. For only $10, you'll get $100 towards a new winshield! 

This is your last chance to take advantage of the Vicious Circle deal. For $20, you'll get $40 worth of pizza, hamburgers, perogies, beers and mixed drinks. There is no expiry on these vouchers.

If you're not wanting to cook tonight, here's a deal for you. Domino's Pizza is celebrating Global Domino's Day which means you will get 50% off menu-price online orders. This is only valid for today. Go to my blog for more information.

Old Navy is having a 2-day sale where you can save 20% off your puchase. This is valid online only and they also offer free shipping on orders over $50. You can get the promo code off my blog.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

La Vie en Rose  :thumbs up:  Stocking stuffers now complete, thanks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 9 Deals:

- Dawgs Footwear: Save up to 40% Off + Extra 10% Off Email Bonus at Northland Village & Marlborough Mall  
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services - $799 for 6 Forty Minute Zerona Body Slimming Treatments (Save $1826 or 70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Britannia Dermedics - $249 for a Juvéderm Filler and $100 Voucher Towards Any Laser Treatment (Save $426 or 63% Off)  
- DinoDirect.com: $29 For A Rechargeable Remote Controlled 4-Channel Toy Helicopter Including Shipping (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: National Golf Academy - $149 For A 15 Hour Time Card To Dome Including Full Access To Driving Range And Unlimited Golf Balls (Save $150 or 50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Kootenay Medi Spa - $69 for 6 Months of Unlimited Spider Vein Removal Sessions (Save $4431 or 98% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Laser Perfect Inc - $49 for 3 Sixty Minute Photofacials (Save $326 or 87% Off)  
- Lovely Sweets: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Turbo-Brite - $34 for an Elite Teeth Whitening Package (74% Off)  
- GUESS: Save 25% Off When you Spend $100+ Sale (Until Dec 18)  
- The Body Shop: 30% Off Sitewide Online Sale (Until Dec 11)  
- Sears: Portrait Sale - Only $10 for Prints, CD, Plus Complimentary Photo Shoot (Until Jan 31) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 5 (Dec 9) 

Dawgs Footwear is having a sale on all their footwear. You can save 25% off their winter collection, 25% off their summer footwear and 40% off all their cuff boots, knit boots and fashion boots. In addition, if you give them your email at the time of your puchase, you'll get an extra 10% off! Basically for joining the Dawgs Club, you'll get exclusive offers via email. For example, this week, Dawgs Club members received a 50% off coupon for the entire store!

Derma Care Services is offering 6 forty minute Zerona body slimming treatments for $799. There is no expiry date on these vouchers.

Kootenay Medi Spa is offering 6 months worth of unlimited spider vein removal sessions for only $69. If you know of anyone wanting to have this done, it'd make a great gift. 

The Body Shop is having a 30% off online sale. If you're a "Love Your Body" member, you'll save an additional 10% off. 

GUESS is having a sale when you spend $100 or more, you'll get an additional 25% off. This offer is valid in-store and online.

----------


## jdmsource

i had purchased the Deal Find/ Ace Cleaning Voucher and just got an email saying Ace is no longer doing business with Deal Find and will not honour the vouchers, any one else get this? how do i get a refund for this from Deal Find? thanks

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by jdmsource_ 
> *i had purchased the Deal Find/ Ace Cleaning Voucher and just got an email saying Ace is no longer doing business with Deal Find and will not honour the vouchers, any one else get this? how do i get a refund for this from Deal Find? thanks*




I purchased the Ace Cleaning deal too and got the same email. It's too bad. I stocked up on the Carpet Cleaning deal and Ace did a great job when I used my first voucher. I was looking forward to using the other vouchers in the future.

Contact DealFind and they'll give you a full refund. DealFind is very good about it. I've had to refund a couple things before and they were very nice and helpful.

Here's their contact us page with all their contact info: http://www.dealfind.com/contact-us.php

I suggest calling them to get quick response: 1.888.320.6368

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Contour Memory Pillows - $39 for 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows Including 2 Covers (Save $219 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Global Language Training - $79 for a 150-Hour Master TEFL/TESOL Course - Certificate Awarded (Save $446 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: National Golf Academy - $149 For A 15 Hour Time Card To Dome Including Full Access To Driving Range And Unlimited Golf Balls (Save $150 or 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: DinoDirect.com: $29 For A Rechargeable Remote Controlled 4-Channel Toy Helicopter Including Shipping (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Attributes Hair Perfection - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Including Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- Auto Pro Clean: $59 for Full-Car Detailing Service (Save $71 or 55% Off) 

Sorry for the lack of deals today. Today was the first day in my blogs history that I slept in. I don't know what happened. I set my alarm last night, but it didn't go off this morning. 

Need new pillows? If so, DealFind has the perfect deal for you. For only $39, you can get 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows Including 2 Covers! That's a savings of $219 or 85% off! This deal is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold 875+ vouchers.

You can get a Full-Car Detailing Service at Auto Pro Clean for only $59. That's 55% off! At the time of this post, they have already sold over 350 vouchers.

The La Vie en Rose $25 for $50 deal is still available. At the time of this post, they have sold over 1,600+ vouchers! It's rare to see a National deal from a large retailer like La Vie en Rose so don't miss out!

----------


## msommers

Those pillows are HUGELY overvalued. Plus there is $15 shipping per voucher. I'm pretty sure this is basically the same pillow:

http://www.amazon.com/Sleep-Innovati.../dp/B0029LHHRC

The pillow doesn't even specify the foam density. And the only "review" is one done by the website selling them!

Pillows are very person-specific and I would urge anyone looking at getting one to try it out first. But don't buy from this coupon, you just don't know what you're going to end up with.

Not trying to shoot the messenger but I don't want people wasting their money on garbage because it APPEARS to be a good deal.

----------


## toyboy88

Heads up, The Source (electronics) has their employee sale going on right now for 2 more days...30% off site wide!

Use code: 039362

 :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dino Direct - $149.99 for an iMiTO AM801 8-Inch Android 2.3 PC Tablet with a High Resolution Multi-Touch Screen, Including Shipping (Save $264 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AkselParis.com - $45 for $100 Credit Towards Modern Menswear and Accessories (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Emerald Nails And Spa Studio - $49 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions, Including Your Choice of Eyebrow Shaping or Tinting (Save $121 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Apple Depot - $14 for an Apple iPad, iPhone, & iPod 10W Wall Charger + USB Cable with Free Shipping (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: National Golf Academy - $149 For A 15 Hour Time Card To Dome Including Full Access To Driving Range And Unlimited Golf Balls (Save $150 or 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Contour Memory Pillows - $39 for 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows Including 2 Covers (Save $219 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lovely Sweets: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- ChromaColour Creative Art Centre: $20 for $40 Worth of Pottery Painting (50% Off) 
- Coach Factory: Additional 30% Off on Everything Storewide Coupon (Until Dec 11) 
- The Source: Employee Pricing on Essentials Sale. Save up to an extra 30% Off (Until Dec 11) 
- Rexall: $10 Off When you Spend $50 or more Coupon (Until Dec 14) 
- American Eagle or Aerie: Extra 40% Off Your Online Purchase Code + Free Shipping (Until Dec 13) 
- PetSmart: 15% Off Friends & Family In-Store or Online Sale (Until Dec 11) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the La Vie en Rose $25 for $50 deal. This deal is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 1,900+ vouchers. It's rare to see a National deal from a large retailer like La Vie en Rose so don't miss out!

The $39 for 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows deal that I posted yesterday is a hot seller. They sold over 1,500 vouchers yesterday. The deal is still available to buy today.

I found a great coupon that will save you an additional 30% off everything at Coach Factory. Go to my blog to print the coupon.

Go to my blog to print a Rexall Coupon that will get you $10 off when you spend $50 or more.

Get an extra 40% off your online purchase + free shipping at American Eagle or Aerie. Enter the promo code 39427841 at checkout to get the discount.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *Heads up, The Source (electronics) has their employee sale going on right now for 2 more days...30% off site wide!
> 
> Use code: 039362
> 
> *



Thanks, but it's actually only 30% off essentials (Ie. batteries, adaptors, cables, headphones, chargers, remotes, etc...)

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011...g-sale-on.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dani's Green Clean - $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home (Save $111 or 69% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness - $198 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $6802 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Simply Colors - $15 For $30 Worth Of Personalized Clothing (50% Off)  
- The Riverside Golf Centre: $20 For 5 Buckets Of Driving Range Balls (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $29 for a Synthetic Waterproof Rust Proofing Treatment for Your Vehicle (Save $110 or 79% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Care Services - $799 for 6 Forty Minute Zerona Body Slimming Treatments (Save $1826 or 70% Off)  
- Zexyberry: $8 for 200 Grams of Milk, Dark, or White Chocolate Fondue (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Body Essentials Wellness Spa - $55 for Full Set of NovaLash Eyelash Extensions (Save $195 or 78% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 for $100 Credit Towards Adult Products In-Store or Online (70% Off)  
- Hala's Hyatt Salon: $45 for a Full Haircut/Style Makeover (Save $80 or 64% Off)  
- Entertainment Books: All 2012 Books on sale for $19.99 with Free Shipping! Plus, get additional books for only $15! (Until Dec 18)  
- Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic: 30% Off Holiday Online Sale Promo Code (Dec 12-13)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 8 (Dec 12)  

Dani's Green Clean is offering 4 hours of professional cleaning for only $49. That's about $12 per hour and there is no expiration date for these vouchers!

Chehra Wellness has one year of unlimited laser hair removal on unlimited body parts for $198! This is a really good deal as it's valid on all body parts.

At Supreme Shine, you can get a synthetic waterproof rust proofing treatment for your vehicle for only $29. I've never had this done but I'm thinking of purchasing one for my car since it's pretty cheap. 

All 2012 Entertainment books are on sale for $19.99 and that includes free shipping!

Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic are having a 30% off online sale. You must enter the promo code HOLIDAYCDA at the checkout. Visit my blog for more information.

----------


## cdnsir

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Monday, December 12 Deals:
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 for $100 Credit Towards Adult Products In-Store or Online (70% Off) *



Fleshlight!!!!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## toyboy88

^^^
Heads up. Ordered something from them from their previous deal (through TeamBuy), shipping took longer than stated AND they sent me a FAKE product.

What's worse, when I called them out on it, they ignored responses 4x.

Do not recommend them at all. Plus their prices are hella jacked out over other places.

 :thumbsdown:  


Luckily I explained to TeamBuy, and they refunded me. So props to TeamBuy.

----------


## hurrdurr

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> *^^^
> Heads up. Ordered something from them from their previous deal (through TeamBuy), shipping took longer than stated AND they sent me a FAKE product.
> 
> What's worse, when I called them out on it, they ignored responses 4x.
> 
> Do not recommend them at all. Plus their prices are hella jacked out over other places.
> 
>  
> ...



so wait, you bought a fake fleshlight?  :ROFL!:

----------


## toyboy88

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> 
> so wait, you bought a fake fleshlight? *



No. Branded bullet vibe for the FB...and what they sent was some cheap fake/knockoff China version.

----------


## hurrdurr

> _Originally posted by toyboy88_ 
> * 
> 
> No. Branded bullet vibe for the FB...and what they sent was some cheap fake/knockoff China version.*



whats FB?

You really are a toyboy aren't you?

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> 
> whats FB?
> *



Something you probably never had.

----------


## Kg810

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> * 
> 
> whats FB?
> 
> You really are a toyboy aren't you?*



FB = Facebook
.
.
.
.
.
Jk.. it is fuck buddy  :Pimpin':

----------


## hurrdurr

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> * 
> 
> Something you probably never had.*



good one  :dunno:

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *
> 
> good one *



Ur angus wasnt prepared, take a joke.  :Pooosie:

----------


## hurrdurr

K I R READY

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: UniHealth Group - $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist and Your Choice of a 30 Minute Chinese Herbal Footbath or Infrared Sauna (Save $141 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Astro Cleaning - $49 for a Professional Carpet Cleaning of Any 5 Rooms, Plus Hallway (Save $226 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: YI Acupuncture and Massage - $39 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions Effective in Treating Acne and Reducing Wrinkles (Save $121 or 76% Off)  
- Laser Trek Arena: $9 for 3 Rounds of Laser Tag (57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Lawyers - $18 For A Complete Will Package (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite - 2 Options: A) $29 for a 60-Minute Relaxation Massage ($120 Value) OR B) $39 for Two 60-Minute Relaxation Massages (76% Off)  
- T DEAL REMINDER: Dani's Green Clean - $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home (Save $111 or 69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Towne Photography - $79 for a 45-Minute In-Studio or On-Location Family Portrait Session and One 11x14 Print (87% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Got Matcha? - $29 for a Premium Matcha Tea Package, Preferred Membership and E-Book. Tax & Shipping Included (Save $149 or 84% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness and Athletics - $20 for 20 Group Fitness Classes, or $39 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Save $280 or 93% Off)  
- Android Market: Download Top Premium Apps for only $0.10 each! (Until Dec 16)  
- Garage: 30% Off Everything Online Exclusive Sale (Until Dec 13)  
- Adidas: Get 40% Off Entire Purchase from shopadidas.ca Discount Code 
- Coach Factory Stores: Additional 30% Off Everything Coupon (Until Dec 18)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 9 (Dec 13)  

You can get 2 sixty minute relaxation massages and your choice of a 30 minute Chinese herbal footbath or infrared sauna for only $49. That's less than $25 per massage and you get an additional treatment on top of it (30 minute footbath or infrared sauna). To top it off, there is no expiration date on these vouchers. At the time of this post, they've already sold over 150 vouchers.

Astro Cleaning is offering carpet cleaning services for any 5 rooms, plus hallway for only $49. You'll get up to 3 hours of cleaning with this purchase.

Strive Fitness and Athletics has 20 group fitness classes for $20 or you can get a two month gym membership for $39. That's only about $20 per month. If you're going to make that new years resolution of hitting the gym, this would be a good voucher to purchase!

Anyone with an Android can get their top premium apps for only $0.10 each. The Android Market will feature 8-10 premium apps per day for only 10 cents!

Garage is having a 30% off everything online sale. They also offer free shipping on orders of $50 or more. Any last minute shoppers might want to take advantage of this sale.

----------


## v8killa

I don't think the adidas deal is still going on...cant vote on the website to get a code

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by v8killa_ 
> *I don't think the adidas deal is still going on...cant vote on the website to get a code*



You're right. I just doubled checked and notice the Style Battle voting has ended which means this sale is no longer available. Sorry, but it was working when I posted the deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $39 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Exterior Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum, Interior Wipe Down, Windows and Door Jamb Cleaning, Tire Shine and Deodorizer (67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty - $29 for a 30-Min Manicure, 30-Min Pedicure, and Choice of Relaxation or Hot Stone Massage (Save $81 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Living Calendars - $18 For A High Quality 13 Month Premium Custom Calendar With Your Own Photos Including Free Shipping (53% Off)  
- Premium Photo Calendars: $18 For A High Quality 13 Month Premium Calendar Featuring Your Own Photos (53% Off)  
- Empanada Queen: $10 for $20 Worth of Authentic Chilean Cuisine (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: UniHealth Group - $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist and Your Choice of a 30 Minute Chinese Herbal Footbath or Infrared Sauna (Save $141 or 74% Off)  
- The Secret Basket: $25 for $50 to Spend on Christmas Gift Baskets (50% Off)  
- Citrus Laser & Advanced Esthetics: $95 for One Skin-Rejuvenation Treatment for the Full Face (Save $155 or 62% Off)  
- Wicked Chili Restaurant: $15 for $30 Worth of Food & Drinks (50% Off)  
- WestJet: Save an Extra 15% Off Promo Code to flights within Canada (Book by Dec 15)  
- Air Canada: Save an Extra 15% Off Promo Code to flights within Canada (Book by Dec 15)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 14)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 10 (Dec 14)  
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale In-store and Online (Dec 13-15)  
- Kung Fu Panda 2: $5 Off DVD or Blu-Ray Printable Coupon (Until Dec 25)  

Supreme Shine has a detailing package that includes interior and exterior car detailing, including exterior hand wash, interior vacuum, interior wipe down, windows and door jamb cleaning, tire shine and deodorizer for only $39. This would be perfect for your car after the winter season is over. There is no expiry date for these vouchers so you can use them when you want.

Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty is offering a 30-min manicure, 30-min pedicure, and choice of a 30-min relaxation or hot stone massage for only $29. This would make a great gift for teh significant other.

Reminder that the UniHealth Group deal is still available. You'll get 2 sixty minute relaxation massages performed by a registered massage therapist, including receipt and your choice of a 30 minute Chinese herbal footbath or infrared Sauna for $49. They've already sold over 450+ vouchers at the time of this post. 

Westjet is having a sale with a promo code where you can save an extra 15% off for new online bookings for flights within Canada. You must book by December 15, 2011 and travel is valid between January 11, 2012 to May 16, 2012.

Air Canada is having a similar deal to Westjet but in addition to the 15% off for travel within Canada, they are also offering 15% off flights from Canada to South America. Please visit my blog for more information.

Best Buy is having a 3-day online and in-store sale that ends tomorrow (December 15, 2011). There's a decent selection on electronics so if you're still looking for that christmas gift, you might want to check it out. They also offer free shipping on orders over $20.

----------


## Boat

Just picked up the Ipad 2 keyboard/case from Dell. It already shipped! $52.XX all in. Pretty damn good deal.

Thanks for the post!!!!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

You're very welcome.

I've purchased a couple things from Days of Dell sale. They usually ship same day and only takes a couple business days to ship.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $39 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Exterior Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum, Interior Wipe Down, Windows and Door Jamb Cleaning, Tire Shine and Deodorizer (67% Off)  [/B]



UPDATE: DealFind has improved the deal and dropped the price of the deal from $39 to $29!

----------


## The BMW Guy

Don't forget about the Marble Slab cupcake give away today.
First 50 customers will get a free cupcake from 4pm-7pm.
Not the biggest cupcakes if I remember correctly, but free is free. If you are near one might as well drop by for the kids.

I think almost all locations in Calgary are participating.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Flat Crepes & Cafe - $19 for $40 Worth of Savoury Crepes, Desserts and Signature Sandwiches (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services - $79 for a Complete Duct Cleaning Package & More (Save $81 or 51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: VOX - $25 For $50 Worth Of VOX Prepaid Long Distance Cards For National, North American Or WorldWide Calling! (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: VOX - $25 for $50 Worth of VOX Prepaid Long Distance Calling (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Qualico Cleaning Services - $49 For Professional Home Cleaning For 4 Hours (Save $151 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Daymaid - 2 Options: A) $39 for a Professional Mini-Home Cleaning OR B) $95 for a Professional Home Cleaning Service for up to 3000 Sq. Ft. (Save $161 or 81% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dani's Green Clean - $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home (Save $111 or 69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Supreme Shine - $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Exterior Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum, Interior Wipe Down, Windows and Door Jamb Cleaning, Tire Shine and Deodorizer (Save 90% or 76% Off)  
- Yoga and Beyond: $20 for Five Drop-In Yoga Classes, $20 for a Small Hot-Yoga Towel, $25 for a Travel Mat, or $30 for a Large Hot-Yoga Towel (47% Off)  
- Icefield Helicopter Tours: $129 for 20-Minute Helicopter Tour and One-Hour Snowshoe Outing (Save $130 or 50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Super Pad - $12 for 4 Super Pads with Shipping Included (Save $108 or 90% Off)  
- Piero's Pizzeria: $10 for $20 Worth of Food (50% Off)  
- Mexx: Get 50% Off Absolutely Everything Coupon (Dec 15 Only)  
- Old Navy: 30% Off Your Purchase Friends & Family Sale (Dec 15-21)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 11 (Dec 15)  
- Forever 21: Save 10-15% Off Friends and Family Sale (Until Dec 15)  
- Hollister Co: Save 40% Off Everything Sale Promo Code  
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Take An Additional 40% Off Sale Promo Code  

The Flat Crepes & Cafe has a deal for $19 and you'll get $40 worth of savoury crepes, desserts and signature sandwiches. I've never been here before but the menu looks really good so I'm going to pick up a voucher to try it out. Also, there is no expiry on the vouchers either. 

Fresh Air Furnance Services is offering a complete duct cleaning package & more for only $79. This includes a complete duct cleaning package, one furnace and up to 15 vents within your home. Purchasers will also receive a $50 gift certificate valid towards a filter and sanitizer, humidifier or purifier. 

If you make a lot of long distance calls, VOX has a great deal on phone cards. You can get $50 worth of prepaid long distance calling for only $25. 

Mexx is having an 24-hour exclusive sale today, you'll get 50% off absolutely everything! Make sure you print out the invite in order to get the discount. You can get a copy of it off my blog.

Old Navy is having a Friends and Family sale that starts today. You'll receive 30% off your purchase. This is an in-store sale and you will need the coupon to present it at the checkout. Make sure you visit my blog for the coupon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 16 Deals:

- Dawgs Footwear: Pre-Boxing Day Sale! Save up to 50-70% Off at Northland Village & Marlborough Mall  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging MediSpa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5802 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lunchbox Theatre - $20 for Two Tickets for a Friday Night, Saturday Night or Any Day During 1st Week (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure, A 45 Minute Pedicure, & A 30 MInute Micro Facial (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bloomex - $12 for $35 Worth of Beautiful Flower Arrangements and Gift Baskets (66% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Got Matcha? - $32 For An Organic Premium Holiday Season Package Including A Tea Collection Gift Box, Preferred Membership And The Matcha Explosion E-Book (Save $153 or 83% Off)  
- Reader's Digest Magazine: $25.50 for a Full-Year Subscription (12 Issues). Taxes & Shipping Included (50% Off)  
- Dani's Green Clean: $59 for Four Man-Hours of House Cleaning (63% Off)  
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for C$50 Worth of Sushi, Asian Fare, and Drinks (50% Off)  
- Auto Pro-Clean: $49 for Full Interior & Exterior Car Detailing, Including Shampoo and Wax (62% Off) 
- IKEA: Winter Midnight Madness Sale (Dec 16 from 6pm - Midnight)  
- Michaels: Save Up To 70% Off Christmas Blowout Sale (Until Dec 25)  
- Dell Canada: Last Day of Days of Dell Deals - Day 12 (Dec 16)  
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Entire Purchase Promo Code (Until Dec 18)  

Dawgs Footwear is having a pre-boxing day sale where they are offering 50-70% off their merchandise. Also, if you provide the cashier with your email to sign up for the Dawgs Club, you'll get an additional 10% off as well. If you have never tried their shoes, I can say they are probably one of the most comfortable pair of shoes I've ever worn. 

Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging MediSpa is offering a deal for 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on all body part parts. This is one of the best laser hair removal deals I've seen thus far. It's valid on unlimited body parts and there's no expiry date for the voucher!

If you're looking for a date night idea, you should check out the deal from Lunchbox Theatre. You can get two tickets for a Friday night, Saturday night or any day during 1st week for only $20. I've never been but I will pick up a voucher to try it out.

IKEA is having their Midnight Madness sale tonight which starts from 6pm to midnight. If you're looking at picking up a few gifts or ideas for the home, this would be a great time to go. 

Michaels is having a Christmas Blowout sale where you can save up to 70% off. If you're still looking to decorate or even some gift ideas, this is probably the best time to do some last minute shopping.

----------


## hurrdurr

Thanks I'm gonna grab that bed frame. Its actually only $49.99 but I don't think it includes the support beams

----------


## baygirl

I was just at Sears in Chinook Center. They have Buy One, Get One FREE on all women's Guess, Levi's, Calvin Klein and Buffalo apparel. I'm not sure if men's is on sale...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DinoDirect - $62 for a 4.3" Touchscreen Car GPS Navigator - Tax and Shipping Included (Save $183 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mi Mexico Lindo - $35 for a 4 Course Mexican Meal for 2, Including Fajitas, Enchiladas and Carne Asada (61% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine - $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Exterior Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum, Interior Wipe Down, Windows and Door Jamb Cleaning, Tire Shine and Deodorizer (Save 90% or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging MediSpa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,802 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure, A 45 Minute Pedicure, & A 30 MInute Micro Facial (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mobile Spa Elite - $29 for a 60-Minute Relaxation Massage, or $39 for Two 60-Minute Relaxation Massages (76% Off)  
- REMINDER: Dani's Green Clean: $59 for Four Man-Hours of House Cleaning (63% Off)  
- Ok Tire: $29 for a Seasonal Tire Storage or $179 for $379 Toward Snow Tires (59% Off)  
- REMINDER: Auto Pro-Clean: $49 for Full Interior & Exterior Car Detailing, Including Shampoo and Wax (62% Off)  
- Gap & Banana Republic Factory Store: Take an Extra 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Dec 17-18)  
- Zellers: Free $10 Gift Card when you Spend $40 or more (Until Dec 22)  
- Club Monaco: Extra 30% Off Already Reduced Merchandise Winter Sale  

The TeamBuy 4.3" touchscreen car GPS navigator deal for $62 is a pretty good deal. It includes taxes and free shipping.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Supreme Shine Detailing Package deal. The deal is pretty popular. At the time of this post, they have sold 675 vouchers.

I have a coupon on my blog that will save you an extra 30% off at Gap & Banana Republic Factory Store. This is a very good deal considering most of the stuff in the Factory Store is already heavily discounted.

I have another coupon on my blog that will get you a free $10 Zellers Gift Card when you spend $40 or more.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging MediSpa - $198 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on All Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $5,802 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Contour Memory Pillow - $39 for 2 Incredible Contour Memory Foam Pillows that Conform to Your Unique Shape - Includes 2 Covers (Save $220 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of AAA Grain Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken, and Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Widget Love - $22 for a Magic Chain Wine Bottle Holder. Tax and Shipping Included (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure, A 45 Minute Pedicure, & A 30 MInute Micro Facial (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- New Free Shipping: $22.50 for a Angry Birds Remote Controlled Air Swimming Toy with Free Shipping (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: The Flat Crepes & Cafe - $19 for $40 Worth of Savoury Crepes, Desserts and Signature Sandwiches (52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dani's Green Clean: $59 for Four Man-Hours of House Cleaning (63% Off)  
- Zexyberry in Sunridge Mall: $30 for 30-, or $48 for 48-Piece Chocolate-Dipped Fruit Platter, or $8 for 200 Grams of Fondue Chocolate (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro-Clean: $49 for Full Interior & Exterior Car Detailing, Including Shampoo and Wax (62% Off)  
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books: All 2012 Books on sale for $19.99 with Free Shipping! Extra books for only $15! (Until Dec 18)  
- Amazon.ca: 50% Off "Globe and Mail" Bestsellers  
- Future Shop: PlayStation 3 320GB Uncharted 3 Bundle with Metal Gear Solid 4 and God of War III for only $249.99 (Until Dec 24)  

Contour Memory Pillow is offering 2 incredible contour memory foam pillows for only $39. If you've never tried these pillows, here's your chance. I have one of these pillows and they make a huge difference in your sleep!

Gourmet Secrets has a deal where you'll get $200 worth of AAA grain fed Alberta beef, free range chickn and seafood for only $25. They already sold over 420 vouchers at the time of this post.

Zexyberry in Sunridge Mall has a couple of deals, you can get $30 for 30 pieces or $48 for 48 pieces of chocolate dipped fruit, or $8 for 200 grams of fondue chocolate. This would make a great last minute gift for Christmas.

Amazon.ca is having a 50% off sale on all "Globe and Mail" bestsellers. These books would make great stocking stuffers for anyone. 

If you're looking for a PlayStation 3, Future Shop has a bundle package for only $249.99. It includes the Sony PlayStation 3 320GB Uncharted 3 Bundle with Metal Gear Solid 4 and God of War III. This deal is valid in-store and online.

----------


## msommers

Just want to comment on the Gourmet Secrets and it is in fine print too.

You get 4 x $50 vouchers, where you are limited to one coupon per month. Additionally there is (I think) $28.99 shipping even if you order one thing and doesn't appear to be anywhere to pick it up (in Edmonton if you're close). 

The most annoying thing is that you cannot pay online. You simply have to select the option where they call you to get your card number and do it over the phone. The only real benefit is if you have a large order, where prices drop significantly when you order 8 packages or more and shipping is cheaper.

I'll comment on the food itself (Bison Burgers and Bacon-wrapped scallops) when they arrive in a different thread.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 45 Minute Pedicure and a 30 Minute Micro Facial (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Phamtastic Nails - $19 for a 60-Min Shellac Manicure (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry, Style And Partial Highlights (Save $91 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Next Status - $10 For $25 Worth Of Top Quality Dresses, Tops, & Corsets. Free Shipping! (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Widgetlove.com - $129 for a Fully Featured Android Laptop Computer or an Android Tablet - Free Shipping Across Canada (68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $39 for 3 Spider Vein Removals (Save $711 or 95% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of AAA Grain Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken, and Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- Turning Heads Hair and Skin Studio: $23 for an Eyelash and Brow Tint or $27 for a Half-Leg and Bikini Wax (50% Off)  
- Delmar College of Hair and Esthetics: $30 for a Student-Administered Haircut Package with Deep-Conditioning Treatment and Partial, or $42 for a Full Highlights (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: NuMe Style Products - $49 for a 100% Ceramic Flat Iron and Heat Resistant Pouch (Save $116 or 70% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: West Can Security Inc. - $35 for a Complete Security Package (Save $1537 or 98% Off)  
- Jacob: Everything at 50% Off the Regular Price Sale  
- RONA: Get $10 Rona Gift Card when you spend $75 or more Coupon (Until Dec 31)  
- GAP: 30% Off your Online Purchase Promo Code (Until Dec 20)  

Balance Beauty Clinic has a deal for a 30 minute manicure, 45 minute pedicure and a 30 minute micro facial for only $29. That's about $10 per treatment which is a great deal. Also, the vouchers do not expire so you can use them whenever you choose to! 

Phamtastic Nails is offering a 60 minute shellac manicure for only $19. My wife gets this done every so often, so she picked up a few vouchers for future uses. She said this is a really good deal for this type of manicure.

If you're looking for a Android Tablet or a Android Laptop Computer, widgetlove.com has either one on sale for only $129. Shipping is free anywhere in Canada or the USA. 

Jacob is having a everything at 50% off the regular price sale. This sale is valid in-store and online for a limited time only.

Rona is offering a $10 gift card when you spend $75 or more. Make sure you print out the coupon in order to get the deal. You can get a copy of the coupon from my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 20 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Cindy LueHoos Exquisite Mobile Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Massage Including Insurance Receipt, 6 Sixty Minute Skinny Stiletto Body Slimming Treatments and 6 Thirty Minute Diamond Dermabrasion Sessions (Save $1255.40 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass - $19 for $110 in Windshield Replacement or 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $91 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $49 for a Relaxing Full Facial and a Luxurious Manicure and Pedicure (75% Off)  
- Calgary Autospa: $29 For A "Starter" Interior And Exterior Car Detailing Package Including An Outside Hand Wash, Interior Vacuum, Window Cleaning, Wipe Down Of Door Jams And All Interior Vinyl, Tire Shine and Deodorizer (54% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic - $139 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts Of Your Choice (Save $5561 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Qualico Cleaning Service - 3 Options: A) $29 for 3 Hours of Home Cleaning OR B) $49 for 4 Hours of Home Cleaning OR C) $69 for 5 Hours of Home Cleaning (Save $121 or 81% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mi Mexico Lindo - $35 for a 4 Course Mexican Meal for 2, Including Fajitas, Enchiladas and Carne Asada (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 45 Minute Pedicure and a 30 Minute Micro Facial (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- Ameba TV: $11 for a 6-Month or $20 for a One-Year Subscription (54% Off)  
- AW Golf Solutions: $85 for Two Private Golf Lessons (Save $85 or 50% Off)  
- Sport Chek: Team Assist Program - Lots of FREE Coupons (Until Jan 31)  
- Coach Factory Store: Extra 30% Off Already Reduced Prices Coupon (Until Dec 24)  
- Mark's Work Warehouse: Save 50% Off All Men's and Women's Sweaters (Dec 20)  
- Cleo: 50% Off Sweaters & Dresses Sale 

Cindy LueHoos Exquisite Mobile Spa is offering a 60 minute massage with insurance receipt, 6 sixty minute skinny stiletto body slimming treatments and 6 thirty minute diamond dermabrasion sessions for only $39. You're saving big on this deal as they travel to you for the services and there's no expiry date on these vouchers!

CalAlta Auto Glass has a deal for winshield replacement or stone chip repairs. For $19, you can either use it towards $110 in windshield replacement or you can use it towards 3 stone chip repairs. This is something that we all might need after the winter months especially with the amount of rocks we have on the roads. 

Advance Laser Clinic has a laser hair removal deal today. For only $139, you'll get one year of unlimited laser hair removal on 3 body parts of your choice. This is one of the cheaper deals for hair removal, usually they're about two hundred bucks. 

If you play any team sports, you might want to sign up for Sport Chek's Team Assist Program. You'll receive coupons for the entire team which will go towards your purchases. Visit my blog for more information.

Get an additional 30% off on already reduced prices at the Coach Factory Store. You do need to print out the coupon in order to receive the discount, you can get a copy of it from my blog. If you're still looking for the last minute gifts, this would be a great time to take advantage of the savings.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 21 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: 7th Chakra - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga (Save $200 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Qualico Cleaning Services - $45 for a Wall-To-Wall Cleaning of Your Home Up To 2500 Square Feet (Save $155 or 77% Off)  
- Dylan Ribkoff: $15 For $30 Worth Of Men's Boxer-Briefs, Trunks and Briefs (50% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Advance Laser Clinic - $139 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts Of Your Choice (Save $5561 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Shear Image - An Exclusive Holiday Invitation: $24 for a Skin Rejuvenation Photo Facial (Save $176 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary School of Samba - $12 for Eight Drop-In Brazilian Samba Drumming Classes (85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services - $89 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for an Extra-Small, $99 for Small, $199 for Medium, or $399 for Large Area (Save $383 or 81% Off)  
- Tazlinc Products: $16 for Two Qstick Hair Removal Tools with Tax & Shipping Included (50% Off)  
- 123 Ink Cartridges: $12 for $25 Towards Merchandise (52% Off)  
- Esprit: 40% Off The Entire Store Holiday Sale (Until Dec 25)  
- RW&CO: Buy 1 Sweater, Get a 2nd Sweater at 50% Off Sale (Until Dec 23)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 21)  

7th Chakra has 20 hot yoga classes for only $20. That means each class will only cost you a buck. Also, there's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them whenver you want.

Qualico Cleaning Services is offering wall to wall cleaning of your home for only $45. This is valid for up to 2500 square feet of your home and you'll get up to 4 hours of cleaning. 

Dylan Ribkoff has a deal for $15 where you'll get $30 worth of men's boxer-briefs, trunks and briefs. It's probably worth checking out since I'm sure everyone could use some new underwear. This guy was featured on Dragon's Den too and the dragon's made a deal with him. 

Esprit is having a 40% off the entire store sale which will go until December 25, 2011. This sale is valid in-store and online. If you're purchasing online, you will need to enter promo code HOLIDAY12 at checkout. 

RW&CO is having a sale on sweaters. Buy 1 sweater and you'll get the 2nd sweater at 50% off, this sale is valid until December 23, 2011.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday December 22 Deals: 

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage and Blow Dry, Including Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $136 or 70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mere Lash - $75 for a Full Set of Luxurious DreamLash Extensions, with Collagen Eye Treatment and Much More (Save $275 or 79% Off)  
- Lasting Impressions Health And Beauty: $24 For A 60 Minute Relaxation Massage - Three Options Available (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot - $15 For $30 Worth Of Food & Drinks! (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Comfort Corner Corporation - $29 for Doctor Designed Foot Orthotics (71% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Pure Medi Spa - $79 for 6 Months of Unlimited Skin Tightening Sessions on All Parts of the Body (Save $3921 or 98% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 45 Minute Pedicure and a 30 Minute Micro Facial (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: 7th Chakra - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga (Save $200 or 91% Off)  
- Omega Spa: $89 for Two 30-Minute Microdermabrasions (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Exclusive Cleaning - $99 for One, or $149 for Two Housecleaning Sessions (Save $201 or 67% Off)  
- Sheila's Mobile Spa: $35 for a Relaxing Manicure And Pedicure In The Comfort Of Your Own Home (56% Off) 
- Air Canada & WestJet: Save an Extra 15% Off All Destinations Seat Sale (Book by Dec 23)  
- Empire Theatres: Buy $30 In Empire Gift Card & Get $30 Worth of Empire Coupons FREE  
- Bath & Body Works: Buy 3, Get 3 FREE Signature Collection  
- La Vie en Rose: 50% Off Robes & Slippers In-Store Sale (Dec 22 Only)  


Pink Lime Salon has a deal for $59, you'll get a haircut, wash, scalp massage and blow dry, including partial highlights or full colour. There is no expiration date on these vouchers. So, if you're wanting something different for the new year, this might be something you want to check out. 

Mere Lash is offering a full set of luxurious DreamLash extensions, with collagen eye treatment, a professional consultation, custom lash patterning, and nourishing lash conditioning treatment for only $75.

Lasting Impressions Health and Beauty has a few options for their deal today. You have the choice of a 60 minute relaxation massage for $24, a 60 minute hot stone massage for $29 or a facial for $19. All these options are pretty good deals as massages are normally close to $80 bucks for an hour.

Both Air Canada and WestJet are having a seat sale where you can save an extra 15% off all destinations. The sales both end tomorrow so if you're looking at getting away, you should take advantage of this discount. You can visit my blog for the promo codes for either carrier.

If you guys are looking for those last minute gifts or stocking stuffers, Empire Theatres has a deal going on. Buy $30 in a Empire gift card and you'll get $30 worth of Empire coupons for free! This would be a great gift for the movie goers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of Either 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, or One Crack, or a $121 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $101 or 83% Off) 
- Moreton Photography: $39 for a 60-Min Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 90 HD Images on DVD and More (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- Seymours Glasses: $15 For $40 Worth Of LED Lighted Reading Glasses (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Comfort Corner Corporation - $29 for Doctor Designed Foot Orthotics (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rajdoot - $15 For $30 Worth Of Food & Drinks! (50% Off 
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSPA - $19 for a Skin Rejuvenating Chemical Peel (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cindy LueHoos Exquisite Mobile Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Massage Including Insurance Receipt, 6 Sixty Minute Skinny Stiletto Body Slimming Treatments and 6 Thirty Minute Diamond Dermabrasion Sessions (Save $1255.40 or 97% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: City Wide Security Systems - $39 for a GE Simon XT Security System Installation with Two Months of Monitoring, Plus Carbon Monoxide Detector (97% Off) 
- Bow Trout Fishing Adventures: $75 for a Three-Hour Introductory Fly-Fishing Lesson, or $100 for a Two-Hour Advanced Fly-Fishing Lesson (50% Off) 
- Brand Watches: $27 for a Metallic Faceless Unisex Watch with Free Shipping (58% Off) 
- Calgary Aqua Massage - $35 for Five Twenty-Minute Aqua Massages (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts: FREE Glasses Giveaway for New Customers Promo 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Online Sale (Starts Dec 24) 
- The Children's Place: Take an Extra 30% Off Everything In-Store and Online-Promo Code (Until Dec 24) 

DealFind is featuring another deal to CalAlta Autoglass. For $20, you can get 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, or One Crack, or a $121 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement which is a savings of $101 or 83% Off. At the time of this post, they have already sold close to 200 vouchers.

You can get a free pair of glasses (frame + lens) if you have never shopped at Clearly Contacts before. This giveaway ends tonight. If you don't do any of the upgrades, you'll pay a grand total of around $12 for shipping and handling. I'm a big fan of Clearly Contacts and have 7 pair of glasses from them.

Best Buy Boxing Day Sale starts Online on Dec 24 6pm MST. The instore sale starts Dec 26.

You can save an extra 30% off everything at The Childrens Place. This sale is available in-store and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 25 Deals:

- Children's Wish Foundation: $10 to Make a Donation & Make a Difference This Holiday Season 
- Canadian Living Magazine: $23.98 For a Two Year Subscription (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Advance Laser Clinic - $139 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts Of Your Choice (Save $5,561 or 98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $59 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage and Blow Dry, Including Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $136 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brand Watches: $27 for a Metallic Faceless Unisex Watch with Free Shipping (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elite Brights - $39 for Home Teeth-Whitening Kit (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- Holt Renfrew: Boxing Week Sale - Up to 60% Off Select Designer Fashions & Accessories (Dec 26- Jan 8) 
- The Source: Boxing Week Savings Sale on Now (Until Dec 31) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Blowout! (Online Starts Dec 25) 
- Amazon.ca: 50% Off "Globe and Mail" Bestsellers 
- Gap Factory Store: 50% Off Everything in-Store Boxing Day Sale (Dec 26-27) 
- Future Shop: Boxing Day Online Sale (Starts Dec 24) 
- Golf Town: Boxing Week Sale - Save up to 60% Off (Dec 26-31) 
- DealFind.com: $5 Off Your Next Purchase Boxing Week Promo Code (Until Dec 31) 

DealFind has a Boxing Week Promo Code that will take $5 off your next purchase. Enter BOXWEEK at checkout. The code is until Dec 31. There's a limit of1 per customer.

Amazon.ca has a 50% off "Globe and Mail" Bestsellers. There's a large selection of books available. 

I posted a bunch of the best Boxing Day/ Week sales that I found.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 26 Deals:

- Boxing Day Calgary Shopping Sales Roundup (Dec 26) 
- HOT DEAL: Fabuless Products - $85 for a Google Android 2.2 Tablet Including Shipping (Save $314 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DinoDirect - $60 for a 7-Inch 4GB Colour E-Book Reader- Tax and Shipping Included (Save $79 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Best Of Buds - $15 For Your Choice Of Either A Floral Bouquet Or A Floral Arrangement (50% Off) 
- LivingDeal.com: $199 For An AGAMA Robotic Vacuum AiBOT Including Shipping (Save $100 or 33% Off) 
- Dillyeo: $19 For a Hand Stitched Cardinal Hat. Taxes & Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of Either 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, or One Crack, or a $121 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $101 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TrueWhite Whitening System - $29 for Advanced Plus At-Home Teeth-Whitening System or $8 for On The Go Teeth-Whitening Pen (88% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Madness Sale - 20% to 60% Off Entire Store (Until Dec 28) 
- Armani Exchange: 40% Off Everything Boxing Day Sale (Dec 26 Only) 
- Sears: 50% Off All Video Games during Boxing Week Sale! 
- Staples: Boxing Week In-store and Online Sale (Dec 26 - Jan 3) 
- Entertainment Book: Boxing Day Sale - All 2012 Coupon Books on sale for only $17.99 (Dec 26 Only)
- Old Navy: Boxing Week Blow Out Sale - Save up to 75% Off In-stores 
- Bench: Boxing Week Madness - 30% Off the Entire Store Sale (Dec 26 - Jan 1) 
- Build-A-Bear Workshop: Boxing Day Savings - $15 Off any Purchase of $50 or more (Dec 26 Only) 
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Week Deals (Dec 26- Jan 6) 

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.

Today is BOXING DAY! I've highlighed the best sales and posted them all in the URL=http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2011/12/boxing-day-calgary-shopping-sales.html]Boxing Day Calgary Shopping Sales Roundup[/URL] post.

Some of the better deals include:
-Sears: 50% Off All Video Games
-Sport Chek: 20-60% Off the Entire Store
-Armani Exchange: 40% Off the Entire Store
-Staples Boxing Week Sale
-Entertainment Book: All 2012 Books for only $17.99
-Walmart: Boxing Week Blowout!
-Future Shop & Best BUy: Boxing Day Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Paderno - $174 for a 9 Piece Paderno Steel Chef Cookware Set, Including Shipping and a 25 Year Warranty (Save $375 or 68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Anishas Medispa - $39 For Detox Facial, Eyebrow Threading and an Express Manicure & Pedicure (Save $121 or 76%) 
- Hipstreetonline.com: $25 For A PS3 Remote And HDMI Cable Bundle Including Shipping (38% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: U Weight Loss - $89 for a Rapid Weight Loss Program Including a 4 Week Custom Nutrition and Exercise Plan and Twelve One-on-One Coaching Sessions (Save $361 or 84% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Best Of Buds - $15 For Your Choice Of Either A Floral Bouquet Or A Floral Arrangement (50% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: LiveItNexus - $12 for 4 Super Pads. Taxes & Shipping Included (Save $108 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chris Keating - $39 for a Six-Hour Betterphoto Photography Workshop (83% Off)  
- Aqua Sport Scuba Center Inc: $164 for Scuba-Class Package with PADI Open-Water Certification Course and Four Wetsuit Dives (Save $164 or 50% Off)  
- Buytopia.ca: $5 Off Promo Code towards any Purchase!  
- Toys R Us: Boxing Week Deals - Save up to 50% Off (Until Jan 2)  
- Mexx: Get 50% Off Absolutely Everything  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Dec 26 - Dec 31)  
- Zellers: Get 50% Off One Item Coupon (Until Dec 31)  
- PetSmart: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26- Jan 1)  

Paderno is offering a 9 piece steel chef cookware set including shipping for only $174. There's also a 25 year warranty on these pots and pans and no expiration date on the vouchers. They've sold 75 vouchers already at the time of this post. 

Anishas Medispa has a deal for a detox facial, eyebrow threading and an express manicure & pedicure for only $39. If you're purchasing this voucher, please note that they are now located in the creekside shopping center.

Chris Keating has a six hour photography workshop for only $39. This sounds like a pretty neat deal if you're just starting to get into photography or if you just want to sharpen your skills a bit. At the time of this post, they've already sold over 190 vouchers. This is going to be a popular deal so don't miss out!

If you're purchasing any deals from Buytopia or Dealfind, there's promo codes for both of them where you'll save an additional $5 off any purchase. Please visit my blog for more information.

Toys R Us is having a boxing week sale where you can save up to 50% off select items. This sale is on until January 2, 2012 so don't forget to check it out.

You can get 50% off absolutely everything at Mexx, they is their boxing week sale. If you're needing some new clothing, you might want to check out the sales.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 28 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 for 2 Rejuvenating Photo Facials (Save $559 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nirvana Calgary - $15 for Lunch Buffet For 2 People or $20 for Dinner Buffet For 2 People (50% Off) 
- Eye Kandee Lingerie: $19 For $50 Worth Of Lingerie, Clubwear, Dancewear, Costumes And More (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snipp'z Hair Team - $49 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Partial Highlights, Blow-Dry & Style (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bikram Yoga Calgary South - $20 for Five 90-Minute Bikram Yoga Classes (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fotoscool - $99 for a Full-Day Basic Photography Workshop (Save $181 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo: $10 for 1 Hardcover Classic Custom Photo Book (75% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 28) 
- Hollister Co: Take an Additional 50% Off Entire Store (Until Dec 28) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: All Jeans 50% Off & Additional 40% Off Entire Store Sale (Until Dec 28) 
- Please Mum: 70% Off Entire Newborn Collection Online Sale 
- Safeway: $35 for $50 iTunes Card Boxing Week Special (Until Jan 1) 

DealFind has a hot deal to Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa. For only $39, you can get 2 Rejuvenating Photo Facials (93% Off). Don't forget to use the promo code BOXWEEK to get an additional $5 off any DealFind deal.

Nirvana Calgary - $15 for Lunch Buffet For 2 People or $20 for Dinner Buffet For 2 People. This is the 1st time I have seen Nivana restaurant featured on any daily deals site.

The Bikram Yoga Calgary South deal is a hot seller. They've already sold close to 350 vouchers as of noon.

You can get a $50 iTunes Card for only $35 at Safeway. Visit my blog to print the coupon.

You can take an additional 50% off the entire store at Hollister Co. The sale ends today.

All jeans are 50% off at Abercrombie & Fitch. They also have an additional 40% Off Entire Store Sale that ends today.

Please Mum entire newborn collection is 70% off! This is a web exclusive sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 29 Deals:

- Dawgs Footwear: Boxing Week Blowout! Save up to 50-75% Off at Northland Village & Marlborough Mall 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 for 3 Acne Clearing Treatments on Your Choice of Face, Chest, Back, Neck or Shoulders (Save $526 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Nirvana Calgary - $15 for Lunch Buffet For 2 People or $20 for Dinner Buffet For 2 People (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - Get In Shape Next Year! $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- National Golf Academy: $17 For A One Hour Pass On The Golf Simulator Including Golf Clubs (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $109 for One Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion (Save $2291 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bow Creek Photography - $49 for a 60-Minute In-Studio Photography Session for up to 5 People. Includes: Two 8x10 and Two 5x7 Prints + 10 Images on CD (Save $126 or 72% Off) 
- 100% Pure: $25 for $50 to Spend on Natural Cosmetics (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (53% Off) 
- Shaw: Secret Sale 2-Days Only (Dec 31 - Jan 1) 
- Apple: iOS App Store Holiday Sale - Lots of Premium Games for only $.99! 
- RW&CO: Boxing Week Sale - Take an Extra 50% Off All Sale Merchandise (Until Jan 1) 

Checkout Dawgs footwear store in Northland Village Mall or Marlborough Mall where you can save up to 50-75% off during their Boxing Week Blowout sale.

Shaw has a 2-day Secret Sale starting on Dec 31. There's a bunch of great exclusive limited-time offers and is worth checking out if you've been thinking about upgrading to Shaw or are looking to add more services/ upgrade your hardware. They will be giving away 10 HDTV's per location each day through free hourly giveaways!

Apple iOS App Store currently has a Holiday Sale where a lot of premium Apps and Games are only $.99!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 30 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Anishas Medi Spa - $39 for Any Combination of 6 Spa Services Including Massages, Manicures, Pedicures, Facials and IPL Photofacials (Save $1155 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Honestech - $39 for a VHS-to-DVD Conversion Kit - Tax and Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: www.VirtuallyFit.com - $19 For A 12 Week Target Workout Including Nutrition Plan (Save $188 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U Weight Loss Clinics - $89 For A New Years Resolution Weight Loss Program And A Chance To Lose Up To 20Lbs in 4 Weeks Including Supplements (Save $450 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser and Tanning - $19 for an UltraPeel Microdermabrasion (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $99 for Four Laser Spider Vein Treatments (87% Off) 
- 1600 World Bier Haus: $20 for C$40 Worth of Gastropub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- StellarStilettos.com: $25 for $50 Worth of Fall and Winter Footwear & Accessories (50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Belize, Costa Rica, Honduras - from $362 roundtrip after taxes! 
- Arby's: FREE Jr Jamocha Shake Holiday Gift Coupon (Until Dec 31) 
- Aritzia: 20-50% Off All Fall/ Winter Merchandise Sale 
- Esprit: 40% Off After Holiday Online Sale (Until Jan 2) 

DealFind has a very hot deal to Anishas Spa. You can get any spa combination of 6 spa services for only $39 (97% off)! You can save an additional $5 off any DealFind deal when you enter the promo code BOXWEEK at checkout!

Today's Groupon deal cost $20 and will get you $40 worth of food & drinks at 1600 World Bier Haus. This deal is a hot seller. They already sold over 400 vouchers as of noon.

YYC Deals found an awesome flight deal. You can fly to to Belize, Costa Rica, Honduras - from $362 roundtrip after taxes!

You can get a free Jr Jamocha Shake at Arby's if you print and present the coupon on my blog. The coupon is valid until Dec 31.

You can save 40% off your entire online purchase at Esprit. Just enter the coupon code NEWYEAR12 at checkout. This is valid until Jan 2.

----------


## toyboy88

Zellers 50% off any one (regular priced) item until dec 31.

Coupon:
http://www.bargainmoose.ca/zellers-c...ntable-coupon/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fabuless Products - $164 for a 7inch HD Google Android 2.3 Tablet Including Free Shipping (Save $286 or 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: La Vie en Rose - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at ANY La Vie en Rose Boutique in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Nirvana Calgary - $15 for Lunch Buffet For 2 People or $20 for Dinner Buffet For 2 People (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Private Places Laser & Anti-Aging Medispa - $39 for 2 Rejuvenating Photo Facials (Save $559 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Apple Depot - $12 for iGloves - Touch Screen Gloves for All Devices + Screen Protector with Cleaning Cloth for iPhone 4 - Tax & Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Anishas Medi Spa - $39 for Any Combination of 6 Spa Services Including Massages, Manicures, Pedicures, Facials and IPL Photofacials (Save $1,155 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $99 for Four Laser Spider Vein Treatments (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DancEnergy - $15 for 5 or $25 for 10 Friday-Night Drop-In Dance Classes with Practice Parties (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: VirtuallyFit.com - $19 For A 12 Week Target Workout Including Nutrition Plan (Save $188 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: U Weight Loss Clinics - $89 For A New Years Resolution Weight Loss Program And A Chance To Lose Up To 20Lbs in 4 Weeks Including Supplements (Save $450 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DealFind: FREE $5 Off Your Next Purchase Promo Code (Until Dec 31) 
- Future Shop: Apple iPhone 4S 16GB for only $99.99 & All iPad 2 and iPods on Sale 
- REMINDER: Shaw: Secret Sale 2-Days Only (Dec 31 - Jan 1) 
- Sears: Save up to 50% Off Warehouse Sale 

Happy New Years Eve everyone!

Today is your last chance to take advantage of DealFind's $5 Off Your Next Purchase 'BOXWEEK' Promo Code. There's a lot of great deals on their site right now.

You can get a 7inch HD Google Android 2.3 Tablet Including Shipping for only $164 (64% off).

Today is also your last chance to take advantage of La Vie en Rose $25 for $50 deal. At the time of this post, they have sold over 3,800 vouchers!

Apple products rarely go on sale so it's a pretty big deal when they do. The iPhone, iPad 2 and iPod are all on sale at Future Shop.

Here's a reminder that Shaw's 2-day Secret Sale starts today and ends tomorrow.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 1 Deals:

- Happy New Year from Calgary Deals Blog 
- HOT DEAL: Gadget Day - $22 for Your Choice of a Fun and Functional Gadget Including Taxes and Shipping (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Make Your Body Work - $20 for a 6-Month Online Workout Video Subscription (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: VirtuallyFit.com - $19 For A 12 Week Target Workout Including Nutrition Plan (Save $188 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Apple Depot - $12 for iGloves - Touch Screen Gloves for All Devices + Screen Protector with Cleaning Cloth for iPhone 4 - Tax & Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic - $29 for 3 Acne Clearing Treatments on Your Choice of Face, Chest, Back, Neck or Shoulders (Save $526 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics - $99 for Four Laser Spider Vein Treatments (87% Off) 
- pink Lime Salon and Spa: $49 for Manicure, 30-Minute Massage, Wash, and Blow-Dry (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Easy Veggie Meal Plans - $19.95 to Revitalize Your Diet And Health (65% Off) 
- Entertainment Book: Happy New Year Sale - All Books only $20.12 with Free Shipping! 
- Gap: 20% Off your Online Purchase (Jan. 1 Only) 
- Old Navy: 15% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Jan. 2) 

Happy New Years everyone! I would like to wish everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous new year! Thanks for reading and supporting Calgary Deals Blog!

To help celebrate the start of a new year, Entertainment has dropped the price of all of their coupon books to only $20.12 including Free Shipping! This is a limited 1-week only sale. This is a good deal and one of the lowest prices that I have seen the 2012 books sell for (books retail between $35-$50)! I paid a lot more for the book when it first came out  :Frown: 

Today only, you can save 20% off your entire Gap online purchase. Enter the promo code GAPC4U at checkout.

Get ready to see a lot of health/ fitness related deals over the next couple weeks from all the daily deals sites to help people with their new years resolutions.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 2 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: DMS Smile - $39 for a Professional Teeth Whitening Kit OR $49 for a Teeth Whitening Kit for Two (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: HCG Bulk X - $30 For A 2oz Bottle Of HCG Fat Blast Including Free Shipping (Save $99 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $49 for a Relaxing Full Facial and a Luxurious Manicure and Pedicure (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: VirtuallyFit.com - $19 For A 12 Week Target Workout Including Nutrition Plan (Save $188 or 91% Off) 
- Beads and Dangles: $15 for $30 Worth of Designer Inspired European Charm Beads, Dangles & More with FREE SHIPPING (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Anishas Medi Spa - $39 for Any Combination of 6 Spa Services Including Massages, Manicures, Pedicures, Facials and IPL Photofacials (Save $1155 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: tech2you - $19 for an Hour-Long On-Site Computer Tune-Up (78% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $64 for Furnace Inspection and Maintenance Package (Save $73 or 53% Off) 
- Golf Town: Online Clearance Event - Save up to 65% Off (Jan 2-8) 
- Petcetera: $10 Off Food Discount Coupon (Jan 2-7) 
- Amazon.ca: Save 50% Off "Globe and Mail" Bestsellers 

Did you make a new years resolution to quit smoking? If so, check out DealFind's '$34 for a Nu-Smoke Rechargeable Electronic Cigarettes Premium Starter Kit with Shipping' deal. They have already sold over 400 vouchers as of noon.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Anishas Medi Spa '$39 for Any Combination of 6 Spa Services Including Massages, Manicures, Pedicures, Facials and IPL Photofacials' deal. At the time of this post, they have sold over 425 vouchers.

You can save up to 65% off during GolfTown's Online Clearance event. Quantities are very limited so don't miss out.

I found a Petcetera $10 off food discount coupon. You'll need to go to my blog to print the coupon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 3 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: All in 1 Home Solutions - $29 for Interior Cleaning of 15 Windows, $39 for Exterior Cleaning of 15 Windows or $59 for Both (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa - $39 For A 30 Minute Manicure, A 30 Minute Pedicure, And A 45 Minute Facial (Save $135 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TaylorMade Personal Training - $29 For Three 60 Minute Personal Training Sessions (Save $196 or 87% Off) 
- Green Ingenuity: $59 for a Professional Carpet Cleaning Including 3 Rooms and a Hallway (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: e-Smoke Canada - $34 for a Nu-Smoke Rechargeable Electronic Cigarettes Premium Starter Kit with Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Choklat: $10 for $20 to Spend on Truffles (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass - $20 for 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MMA University - $19 for One Month Of Unlimited Classes (Save $101 or 84% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Team Assist Program Season 2 Now Open! Lots of FREE Coupons! 
- Amazon.ca: Save up to 82% Off Watches Boxing Week Deals (Until Jan 6) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 2 - Jan 8) 

If you play on a team, it's worth checking out SportChek's Team Assist Program. It only takes 1 person to fill out a quick online form and your entire team will get a bunch of great coupons to use at Sport Chek.

If you're into watches, take a look at Amazon's Boxing Week deals. You can save up to 82% on select high-end watches.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shiraz Persian Cuisine - $39 for 5 Course Persian Meal for 2 With Drinks Including Hummus, Pitas, Fire Roasted Kabobs and Steaks (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $25 for One 30-Minute LED Teeth-Whitening Treatment OR $65 for 3 Treatments with Oxygen Therapy (Save $125 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Live ItNexus - $15 For A Pair Of IPhone Touchscreen Gloves. Taxes & Shipping Included! (63% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Dolores' Zumba Fitness Classes In Calgary - $10 For A 10 Class Zumba Pass (Save $115 or 92% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $39 for a Full Set of Beautiful Eye Lash Extensions (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: U Weight Loss Clinics - LOSE UP TO 20 LBS IN 4 WEEKS*! Just $89 for a New Year's Rapid Weight Loss Program (Save $450 or 83% Off)  
- Cre8tive Trendz: $35 for a Wash, Haircut, Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry, and Style or $75 for a Wash, Haircut, Highlights, Blow Dry, and Style (50% Off)  
- Oral Spa: $30 for 5 or $40 for 10 Crystal-Collagen Eye Masks (50% Off)  
- Velda's Grower Direct: $29 for A Dozen Roses And Vase (52% Off)  
- Red Lobster: Complete Four Course Seafood Feast for only $18!  
- Chapters Indigo: 30-50% Off Select Books, Gifts, Toys & More Sale  
- Banana Republic: 40% Off One Full-Priced Item In-Store Coupon (Jan 4 Only)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 4)  

Shiraz Persian Cuisine has a 5 course persian meal for 2 with drinks including hummus, pitas, fire roasted kabobs and steaks for only $39. I've never tried this place before but I'm going to pick up a voucher to give it a go. There's no expiry date on these vouchers either so you can stock up on them!

Oral Spa is offering one-30-minute LED Teeth-Whitening treatment for only $25 or you can get 3 treatmentments with 3 oxygen therapy sessions. If you're wanting a brighter smile this year, you should check this deal out.

Dolores' Zumba Fitness Classes has a deal for $10 where you'll get a 10 class pass. That's only a buck a class. For those with that new years resolution of getting fit, this would be a good work out!

Red Lobster's Four Course Seafood Feast is back. For only $18, you will get a four course meal which will include soup, salad, entree and dessert. This would make a great date night!

Chapters Indigo is having an "Everything you love for less sale" where you can save 30-50% off select books, gifts, toys and more. This sale is available in-store and online. They also offer free shipping on online orders over $25.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $49 for 3 Months of Unlimited Indoor Boot Camp Classes (Save $392 or 89% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Drop-In Bootcamp Classes Or $49 for 3 Months of Unlimited Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Healthy For Life Programs - $20 For 11 Yoga-Fusion Classes Followed By Relaxation Yoga and Meditation (Save $145 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Live ItNexus - $15 For A Pair Of IPhone Touchscreen Gloves. Taxes & Shipping Included! (63% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: MMA Boot Camp for Women - $10 for 10 Mixed Martial Arts Boot Camp Classes (Save $160 or 94% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Aaron Lipsey Fitness - $29 for Four Weeks of Hybrid Training Bootcamp Classes (90% Off)  
- Supreme Shine: $45 for Auto-Detailing Package (Save $74 or 62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Iced Shamballa Bracelet - $27 for a Celebrity Style Shamballa Bracelet with Simulated Diamonds, Tax & Shipping Included (Save $142 or 84% Off)  
- Sab's Hair Design: $69 for a New Look (Save $91 or 57% Off)  
- McDonald's: Lots of Free McDonalds Printable Coupons! Up to $43 in Savings!  
- Lids: Blowout Sale - Clearance Items for only $6!  
- Golf Town: Fashion Clearance - Save up to 50% Off Men's & Women's Apparel  

There's a lot of deals today for getting into shape today. So if you've got that on your resolution list, you might want to check some of these classes out.

403 Fitness has 3 months of unlimited indoor boot camp classes for only $49. From Dealfind, there's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them whenever you want. Teambuy is also featuring these guys and they have the same offer however, there is an expiry date on the voucher. They also have a option for 20 drop-in bootcamp classes for $20.

Healthy For Life Programs is offering 11 yoga-fusion classes followed by relaxation yoga and meditation for only $20. I've never heard of yoga-fusion classes so this might be worth checking out.

MMA Boot Camp for Women has 10 mixed martial arts boot camp classes for only $10. That's only a buck a class!

Aaron Lipsey Fitness has a deal for $29, you'll get four weeks of hybrid training bootcamp classes. Each session is 60 minutes and you'll get 3 classes per week. They've sold over 30 vouchers already so this is going to be a popular one. 

For those who aren't so worried about their eating this year, McDonald's has their coupons out again. You should recieve one in the mail or you can print them off from their website. They have buy one get one free, 2 can dine, meal deals and breaksfast coupons.

Lids is having a blowout sale. Clearance items are only $6 each! You can visit Lids.ca for the sale, they also offer free local store pick-up or free shipping on orders over $60.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 6 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $6051 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $42 for a Wash, Cut, Conditioning, Colour OR Highlights, Plus Aveda Treatments (Save $178 or 81% Off)  
- Magic Nails: $22 For A 30 Minute Manicure And A 30 Minute Pedicure (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: All In 1 Home Solutions - $99 For 1 Month Of Unlimited Snow Removal For Up To A Double Driveway (Save $141 or 59% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $39 for a Full Set of Beautiful Eye Lash Extensions (70% Off)  
- Choklat: $10 for $20 Worth of Choklat Truffles (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- Rajdoot Restaurant: $15 for $35 to Spend on Food and Drink (57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: F2 Furnishings - $50 for C$150 Worth of Furniture (Save $100 or 67% Off)  
- Dick's Pub & Grill: $5 for $10 Worth Of Food And Drink (50% Off)  
- The Source: Blackberry 64GB PlayBook on sale for only $299.99 (Save $400)  
- WestJet: The everywhere we fly sale (Book by Jan 11)  
- Mexx: Up to 70% Off Winter Blowout Sale  

Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy has one year of unlimited laser hair removal sessions for only $189. You'll get to pick 4 body parts of your choice for this voucher. There is no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them when you want.

Silk Hair Salon is having a deal on a wash, cut, conditioning, colour or highlights using all Aveda products for only $42. It also includes an Aveda Stress Treatment which consists of an Aveda comforting tea ritual, Aveda Sensory Journey (aromatherapy), stress relieving scalp and stress relieving hand ritual (massage). They've already sold over 40 vouchers at the time of this post.

All in 1 Home Solutions is offering unlimited snow removal for up to a double driveway for 1 month for only $99. If we do end up getting a dump of snow, ths means no shovelling for a whole month!

The Source has the 64GB Blackberry Playbook on sale for $299.99. This is a limited time offer and they have limited quantities so if you've been wanting one, you should get it now.

WestJet is having a "The everywhere we fly sale", book a flight by January 11, 2012 and you'll be entitled to the savings. *This is valid for travel until April 28, 2012. For Canadian destinations travel on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Saturdays. For U.S. destinations travel on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Widget Love - $44 for Two 16GB Micro SD Memory Cards Including Adapter, 5-Year Warranty, Tax and Shipping (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Heat in a Click - $29 for a Heat in the Click Reuseable Instant Heating Pad - Tax and Shipping Included (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Family Health And Wellness Clinic - $30 For Five Aqua Massages (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Magic Nails - $22 For A 30 Minute Manicure And A 30 Minute Pedicure (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $49 for a Relaxing Full Facial and a Luxurious Manicure and Pedicure (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Choklat - $10 for $20 Worth of Choklat Truffles (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shiraz Persian Cuisine - $39 for 5 Course Persian Meal for 2 With Drinks Including Hummus, Pitas, Fire Roasted Kabobs and Steaks (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rajdoot Restaurant - $15 for $35 to Spend on Food and Drink (57% Off) 
- All In 1 Home Solutions: $69 for Three Rooms of Carpet Cleaning or Sofa-Cleaning Package (Save $95 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Turbulence Training - $19.95 for Metabolic Resistance Training (78% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75 or More and Receive Two Cineplex Admit Ones (Jan. 7 - 8) 
- Old Navy: 15% Off Your Purchase (Until Jan. 8) 
- M&M Meat Shops: Spend $30 and Get a Free Product, 5%, or 10% Off Scratch Card (Jan. 7 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Action Furnace Inc. - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $59 for 2 Hydrafacial Treatments (Save $301 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: CrossFit Motiv8 - $20 For 10 CrossFit Drop-In Classes (Save $230 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $49 for a Wash, Cut, Full Colour or Full Highlights, Blow Dry, Deep Conditioning Treatments and Style (Save $141 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Family Health And Wellness Clinic - $30 For Five Aqua Massages (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSPA - $29 for a Women's Brazilian Wax, an Express Mini-Facial & a Skin Rejuvenating Chemical Peel (Save $221 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $6051 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Paderno - $49 for a 6 Piece Knife Set With Ergonomic Handle and Non-Stick Blade Including Shipping and 25-year Warranty (61% Off) 
- nonstopGOLF: $60 for a 60-Minute TrackMan Golf Swing Analysis (52% Off) 
- Misai Japanese Restaurant: $25 for C$50 Worth of Sushi, Oysters, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pro White Teeth - $39 for Teeth Whitening Kit, Tax & Shipping Included (Save $100 or 72% Off) 
- Magpie & Stump: $7 for Amazing Tex-Mex Food (53% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $50 or More and Receive 8000 Shoppers Optimum Bonus Points (Jan. 9 - 13) 
- IKEA: The Bedroom Event - Get 15% Back in Gift Cards (Jan. 9 - Feb. 5) 
- Toys R Us: Spend $75 or More on Any Fisher Price Baby Gear or Toy Item and Get $15 Off (Until Jan. 28) 

You should look into the Action Furnace deal if you have never got your ducks cleaned before.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Soma Advanced Skin & Body Therapy Laser Hair Removal deal. At the time of this post, they have sold over 200 vouchers.

The Paderno 6-piece knife set deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 1000 vouchers.

My wife loves sushi so I purchased a Misai Japanese Restaurant voucher for her.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $29 for a 45 Minute Spa Manicure and 45 Minute Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Misai Japanese Restaurant - $25 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Oysters, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Milano's Express Foods - $5 For $10 Worth Of Food And Drink (50% Off) 
- Empanada Queen: $10 For $20 Worth Of Authentic Chilean Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Buck Saver: $49 for a Rechargeable Electronic Epilator. Taxes & Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Lasting Impressions Health & Beauty & Tattoos: $59 for a 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage, Manicure, and Pedicure (63% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: World Health - $19 for a One-Month Gym Membership and Two Personal-Training Sessions (Save $216 or 92% Off) 
- Free Style Kung Fu: $29 for Three Hours Of Self-Defence Course (64% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Power Lunch - Save 50% Off on Already Reduced Women's Styles (Jan. 10, 11 AM - 2 PM Only) 
- Gap Factory: Save 70% Off Select Styles and 15% Off Coupon (Until Jan. 12) 
- The Bay: Save Up To 65% Off Clearance Priced and Red Lined Ticketed Items (Until Jan. 19) 

The Silk Hair Salon deal is a hot seller. They've already sold 475+ vouchers at the time of this post.

If you missed yesterday's Groupon Misai Japanese Restaurant deal, TeamBuy is featuring the same deal today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Champion Painting - $49 for Professional Interior Painting of 1 Room in Your Home or Office (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $39 for Two 60-Minute In-Home Massages; Choose from Shiatsu, Swedish, Deep Tissue and More (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th - 19 For $200 Towards A Purchase Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- Family Health And Wellness Clinic: $30 For Five 15 Minute Aqua Massages (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Action Furnace Inc. - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Millennium Ultra Clean - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $130 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eclipse Laser Hair Removal - $129 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Underarms and Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments Bikini Line Shaping (83% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Calgary: $14 for One Hour of Unlimited Range Balls or 900-Minute Range Time Card (50% Off) 
- Bed Bath & Beyond: Semi-Annual Clearance In-Store Sale 
- Lululemon.com: Online Clearance Items 
- Entertainment: 35% Off All 2012 Entertainment Coupon Books 

The Millennium Ultra Carpeting Cleaning deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 550 vouchers at the time of this post.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of Action Furnace's Duct Cleaning deal. At the time of this post, they have sold 365 vouchers.

TeamBuy has an excellent mobile massage deal. You can get 2 Hour long massages for only $39!

All 2012 Entertainment Coupon Books are 35% off plus $1.99 for shipping.

If you're a fan of Lululemon, check out their online clearance page for some decent deals. They offer free shipping on all orders.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro-Clean - $35 for Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and Steam (Save $104 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf - $79 for 2 Rounds of Golf Including Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (Save $81 or 51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Taj Mahal Restaurant - $25 For $50 Worth Of Food And Drinks (50% Off)  
- Calgary Sport Wash Centre: $38 For A Full Hockey Equipment Sanitization (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops - $139 for a Luxurious 100% Natural Silk Queen Duvet (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Marda Loop Opticians - $39 for $175 Worth of Complete Prescription Eyewear + a Free Eye Exam & Acuvue Advance Plus Contacts (Save $261 or 87% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $19 for a 45 Minute Spa Manicure and 45 Minute Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (72% Off)  
- The Living Room: $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner or $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch (50% Off)  
- The Home Vintner: $25 for Beer- and Winemaking Class for Two (50% Off)  
- FormalWill.ca: $24 to Create Your Own Will Online (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: WagJag - $39.99 for Pampers' Largest Box of Diapers with Free Shipping plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card (Save 36% Off)  
- The Source: Accessory Sale - Save up to 40% Off Online Only Sale (Until Jan 16)  
- Old Navy: $10 Off Any $50 Purchase Coupon (Until Jan 26)  

Auto Pro-Clean has a cleaning package for your car which includes complete interior and exterior car detailing, including wash, wax, interior vacuum and steam for only $35. There is no expiry date on these vouchers. They've already sold over 100 vouchers at the time of this post.

Boulder Creek Golf is offering 2 rounds of golf including cart and 2 buckets of balls for only $79. This voucher is valid up until the end of September 2012 so you can use it during the upcoming season. If you've never been to this course, it's worth the drive to check it out.

Taj Mahal Restaurant has a deal where you'll get $50 worth of food and drinks for only $25. I have yet to try this place out so I'm going to pick up a voucher or two to give it a go.

For those of you with small children, you probably want to check out the wagjag deal that is being offered. You will get Pampers' largest box of diapers delivered to your door plus a $10 Well.ca gift card for only $39.99. There is a limited quantity and they've already sold over 6900 vouchers at the time of this post.

The Source is having an accessory sale where you'll save up to 40% off select items. This sale is valid online only so check out their website for savings.

Old Navy has a $10 off any $50 purchase printable coupon. The coupon is valid until January 26, 2012. You can visit my blog for more details on how to print this coupon.

----------


## Kg810

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Friday, January 13 Deals:
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Auto Pro-Clean - $35 for Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and Steam (Save $104 or 75% Off)  
> 
> Auto Pro-Clean has a cleaning package for your car which includes complete interior and exterior car detailing, including wash, wax, interior vacuum and steam for only $35. There is no expiry date on these vouchers. They've already sold over 100 vouchers at the time of this post.
> *



I just wanted to point out it looks like people are saying that this detailing service is performed in the owner's garage. 

If you take a look at the address you'll see that it points to a residential address and even on google maps you'll see the owner's comments.

Seems kind of sketchy so just a heads up if you're expecting a full fledged business with a detailing bay.

----------


## lowryder99

> _Originally posted by Kg810_ 
> * 
> 
> I just wanted to point out it looks like people are saying that this detailing service is performed in the owner's garage. 
> 
> If you take a look at the address you'll see that it points to a residential address and even on google maps you'll see the owner's comments.
> 
> Seems kind of sketchy so just a heads up if you're expecting a full fledged business with a detailing bay.*



It was but apparently they have rented a shop space now (again according to the comments on that site)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Anti-Agingstore.com - $29 for Pure Collagen Instant Face Lift Including Free Shipping (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Delfin Spa - $27 for a Pair of Bio-Ceramic Anti-Cellulite Shorts or $32 for a Pair of Capris (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Taj Mahal Restaurant - $25 For $50 Worth Of Food And Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Direct Shops - $139 for a Luxurious 100% Natural Silk Queen Duvet (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Sport Wash Centre: $38 For A Full Hockey Equipment Sanitization (53% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Millennium Ultra Clean - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $130 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Auto Pro-Clean - $35 for Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and Steam (Save $104 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Silk Hair Salon - $19 for a 45 Minute Spa Manicure and 45 Minute Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (82% Off)  
- REMINDER: The Living Room: $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner or $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch (50% Off) 
- Blazer Mechanical Plumbing & Heating: $70 for One Hour of Plumbing Service (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Marda Loop Opticians - $39 for $175 Worth of Complete Prescription Eyewear + a Free Eye Exam & Acuvue Advance Plus Contacts (Save $261 or 87% Off)  
- Ermo Hair Studio: $20 for $55 Worth Of Mens Hair Services (64% Off)  
- Clearly Contacts: 50% Off All Designer Glasses Frames (Until Jan 22)  
- Future Shop: Clearout Sale (Until Jan 19)  
- Bench: Buy 1 Item, Get 1 Sale Item at Additional 50% Off  

Anti-Agingstore.com has a pure collagen instant face lift including free shipping for only $29. They've already sold over 700 vouchers at the time of this post.

For all you hockey players out there, Calgary Sport Wash Centre has a deal for a full hockey equipment sanitization for only $38. We all know how gross and smelly that stuff can get so this might be something you want to check out.

The Living Room has two different offers, you can get $30 for $60 to spend on food and drink at dinner or for $15, you will get $30 to spend on food and drink at lunch. This is a nice little restaurant located on 17th Ave if you've never been. They've already sold close to 1000 vouchers at the time of this post.

Clearly Contacts is having a sale on all desginer frames. You can save 50% off every pair of glasses frames including the already reduced frames. 

Future Shop is having a clearout sale so check it out online, the sale is valid until January 19, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 15 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Tania MediSPA - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $2,111 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: AllBobbleheads.com - $110 for a Custom Couple Bobblehead - Tax, Shipping & Proof Included (Save $110 or 50% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Smokless E-Cig: $35 for Smokeless E-Cigarette Kit - Includes Free Shipping and Unlimited Lifetime Refills (Save $1,465 or 98% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Taj Mahal Restaurant - $25 For $50 Worth Of Food And Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Direct Shops - $139 for a Luxurious 100% Natural Silk Queen Duvet (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Sport Wash Centre: $38 For A Full Hockey Equipment Sanitization (53% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Champion Painting - $49 for Professional Interior Painting of 1 Room in Your Home or Office (Save $251 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Anti-Agingstore.com - $29 for Pure Collagen Instant Face Lift Including Free Shipping (71% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: The Living Room: $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner, or $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch (50% Off)  
- Picture It On Canvas: $49 for One Photo Print Reproduced on a 16"x20"x1.5" Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (Save $81 or 62% Off)  
- Zellers: $5 Off when you spend $35 or more Coupon (Until Jan 19)  
- Lids.ca: Today is National Hat Day! Save 25% Off All Hats Today Only (Jan 15)  
- GAP: Save up to 40% Off Select Styles + Extra 10% Off Bonus Code (Jan 15)  

Tania MediSPA is offering 1 year of unlimited microdermabrasion treatments for only $99. There's no expiry date on these vouchers and you can purchase up to 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts.

If you like bobbleheads, you probably want to check out the Allbobbleheads.com deal. You can get a custom couple bobblehead including tax and shipping for only $110. This would make a cute gift for valentines, birthday or anniversary!

The Smokeless eCig is offering a Smokeless E-Cigarette Kit including free shipping and unlimited refills for only $35. You can buy unlimited vouchers for personal use as well. If you're a smoker, you probably want to check this out. 

The Champion Painting deal ends today, you can get professional interior painting of 1 room in your home or office for only $49. There is no expiry on these vouchers either. They've sold 270 vouchers at the time of this post.

Zellers has a $5 off coupon when you spend $35 or more. You'll need to print out the coupon so visit my blog to do so or go to their facebook page for more information.

Lids.ca is having a national hat day where you can save 25% off all hats. This is a 1 day sale and ends tonight, you'll need to enter the promo code HATDAY25 at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Misai Japanese Restaurant - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Oysters and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Millenium Ultra Clean - $29 for a Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $130 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser And Tanning - $19 For A Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $111 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: All In 1 Home Solutions - $99 For 1 Month Of Unlimited Snow Removal For Up To A Double Driveway (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- Auto Pro Clean: $49 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro-Clean - $35 for Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Wax, Interior Vacuum and Steam (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training - $20 for 12 Boot Camp Classes (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Betterphoto Workshop - $39 for Six-Hour Photography Workshop from Betterphoto Workshop on January 21 or May 21 (Save $201 or 84% Off) 
- Seymours Glasses: $15 for $40 Worth of LED Lighted Reading Glasses (63% Off) 
- Cineplex: Free Popcorn with purchase of any Drink (Jan 19) 
- Edible Arrangements: Box of Gourmet Dipped Fruit for $10 (Regular $25) 
- Michaels: 25% Off Entire Regular Price Purchase. Today Only (Jan 16) 

If you missed the Misai Japanese Restaurant deal on Groupon and TeamBuy last week, DealFind is featuring the same deal today.

TeamBuy has a great carpet cleaning deal today. At the time of this post, they've only sold 16 vouchers so you can likely book an appointment soon if you're in a rush to get it done.

The $99 for 1 Month of Unlimited Snow Removal deal is worth looking into for days like today.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of DealFind's $35 Auto Pro-Clean deal. DealTicker is featuring the same deal today, but for $49.

There's a new Michaels coupon that will save you 25% off entire regular price purchase today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 17 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $45 for 3 Thirty Minute Body Contouring Cellulite Reduction Wraps on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $495 or 92% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: China Rose Restaurant and Lounge - $20 for $40 Worth of Authentic Food and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Itouch Technologies - $15 for a One-Size Fits All Winter Sport Mask - Includes Tax and Shipping! (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: All In 1 Home Solutions - $99 For 1 Month Of Unlimited Snow Removal For Up To A Double Driveway (Save $141 or 59% Off)  
- Auto Pro Clean: $49 For A Full Automotive Detailing Service Package (Save $81 or 62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Misai Japanese Restaurant - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Oysters and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- Seymours Glasses - $15 for a Pair of LED Reading Glasses PLUS 2 Replacement Battery Packs (63% Off)  
- CalgaryOnCanvas.com - $49 for One 20x14 Museum Gallery Wrap Photo-to-Canvas Print (55% Off)  
- Bon Appetit Catering & Cafe: $18 for Café Meal for Two with Two Entrees and Two Non-Alcoholic Beverages (51% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag - $39.99 for Pampers' Largest Box of Diapers with Free Shipping plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card (Save 36% Off)  
- Real Canadian Superstore: $34.97 for Xbox Live 12-Month Gold Membership (Retails for $59.99)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 16 - 22)  

Dermal Vital has 3 thirty minute body contouring cellulite wraps on your choice of abdomen, love handles or buttocks for only $45. There's no expiration date on these vouchers and you can buy as many as you like.

China Rose Restaurant and Lounge is offering $40 worth of authentic food and drinks for only $20. If you've never tried this restaurant, it might be worth checking out.

For all you snow boarders and skiers, Itouch Technologies has a one-size fits all winter sport mask including taxes and shipping for only $15. This is useful if you plan on hitting up the mountains any time soon.

This is your last chance to take advantage of the WagJag deal where you can get Pampers' largest box of diapers with free shipping and a $10 well.ca gift card for only $39.99.

If you game online and own a xbox. You probably want to check out Superstore's deal where you can get a live 12-month gold membership for only $34.97!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice Including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, Shiatsu, Reiki or Aromatherapy, at a Location of Your Choice (Save $201 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness - $29 for a Full Shellac Manicure and Pedicure (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Private Places Laser- $35 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $565 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Driven High-Performance Fitness & Diet - $96 for a Diet Consultation and 36 Delicious Custom-Prepared and Delivered Meals (Save $203 or 68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa - $29 For A 30 Minute Facial And A 20 Minute Chemical Peel Serum Mask (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Shear Image - $29 for an Acne Scar Laser Treatment (Save $100 or 78% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Tania MediSPA - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $2,111 or 96% Off)  
- Skyline Fabric Warehouse: $25 for $50 to Spend on Fabric and Reupholstery and 10% Off Gift Packaging (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Yoga Room of Kensington @ Buzy Body Movement & Body Essentials - $25 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (75% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $29 for 60 Days Unlimited Bootcamp (Save $271 or 90% Off)  
- Sport Chek: Up to 60% Off Winter Sale  
- Adidas: 50% Off Sale Items on ShopAdidas.ca  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 18)  

Mobile Spa Elite has a offer where you can get 2 sixty minute massages of your choice including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, Shiatsu, Reiki or Aromatherapy for only $39. That's less than $20 for a massage. This is a mobile company so they even come to your home for the services. 

Chehra Wellness is featuring a full shellac manicure and pedicure for only $29. 

Private Places Laser has 3 laser hair removal sessions for only $35! Your choices for body parts are bikini line, underarms, stomach line, upper lip, chin, hands, feet, ears, nose or sideburns plus combine vouchers for legs, brazilian, arms and full face. This is a really good deal where each session will only be about $12! These vouchers never expire either so you can use them whenever you want.

Sport Chek is having their legendary winter sale where you can save up to 50% off on winter jackets and insulated pants and 20-60% off ski, snowboard, binding and boots. They're also having a hockey skate clearance where you can save 40-60% off the regular price.

Adidas' has all their sale items for 50% off. They offer free shipping on orders over $100. Check out ShopAdidas.ca for more information.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $20 for an Oil Change, Lube and Filter (60% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $7801 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kwik Kleaning - $29 For 2 Hours Of Professional Residential Cleaning Services (66% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Private Places Laser- $35 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $565 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Gadgets Canada - $15 for a Car Air Purifier. Taxes & Shipping Included (67% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Misai Japanese Restaurant - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Oysters and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice Including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, Shiatsu, Reiki or Aromatherapy, at a Location of Your Choice (Save $211 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Prenup Prettyz - $59 for a One-Hour On-Location Engagement Photography Session and One High-Resolution JPEG File (82% Off)  
- Donegal Irish Pub: $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off)  
- Brite Faucet: $17 for a Temperature Sensitive Colour-Changing Faucet Adapter (51% Off)  
- Lipton: FREE Sample of Lipton Green Tea Superfruit  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Entertainment - 35% Off All 2012 Entertainment Coupon Books (Until Jan 23)  
- Air Canada: US and Sun Destinations on Sale (Book by Jan 20)  
- Golf Town: 50% Off Annual Re-Grip Event is back! (Until Feb 29)  

A+ Auto Services is offering an oil change, lube and filter for only $20. This is a great deal as oil changes normally cost about double this price depending on the type of car you have. 

Balance Beauty Clinic has 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on unlimited body parts for $199. You can purchase up to 3 vouchers for yourself and they don't expire until next year.

Kwik Kleaning is offering 2 hours of professional residential cleaning services for only $29. That's about $15 per hour and there's no expiry date on these vouchers!

You can get a free sample of Lipton Green Tea Superfruit. Check out their facebook page to request for your free sample.

You can still get an Entertainment book if you haven't yet. They are currently offering 35% off all books and it's only $1.99 for shipping. These books are filled with coupons for dining out, shopping, entertainment, groceries, etc.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: All In 1 Home Solutions - $85 for 2 Two Hour Cleaning Visits for Your Enitre Home or Office (Save $255 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services - $69 for a Complete Cleaning of Furnace and 12 Ducts in Your Home (Save $71 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Posh Hair Salon - $35 For A Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style And Organic Blowout Treatment + 50% Off Full Colour Or Partial Highlights (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Anishas MediSpa - $79 For 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions Of Your Choice (Save $421 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: DM's Photography - $99 for a 3-Hour Engagement/Pre-Wedding Photoshoot (On-Location or In-Studio) + 20 Images on CD, Ten 4x6 Prints, One 4x6 Photo Album & 2 Months of Online Access (Save $1000 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $45 for 3 Thirty Minute Body Contouring Cellulite Reduction Wraps on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles or Buttocks (Save $495 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $29 for a Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure or $239 for a Japanese Hair-Straightening Treatment (72% Off) 
- Edges Salon & Spa: $72 for Dermalogica Beauty Package with Choice of Facial and One Week's Worth of Skincare Products (Save $116 or 62% Off) 
- Rajdoot: $15 for $30 Worth of Authentic Indian Food (50% Off) 
- Empire Theatres: FREE Regular Popcorn Coupon (Until Jan 22) 
- Esprit: 40% Off Online Only Sale Code (Until Jan 24) 
- American Apparel: 20% Off Facebook Online Code (Jan 20 Only) 

Empire Theatres has a coupon that will get you a FREE regular-size bag of popcorn this weekend. Visit my blog for more details. 

You can save 40% off when you enter the code JANSALE3 at Esprit, or 20% off when you enter the code LIKEUSJan at American Apparel online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Moreton Photography - $29 for a 60 Minute Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 90 High Definition Printable Images on DVD and Three 5x7 Prints (Save $136 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LingQ - $20 for a Choice of 6-Month OR $35 for 12-Month Online Language Course in Your Choice of 11 Languages (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice Including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, Shiatsu, Reiki or Aromatherapy, at a Location of Your Choice (Save $201 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Apple Depot - $10 for iGloves Touch Screen Gloves with Free Shipping (82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Posh Hair Salon - $35 For A Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style And Organic Blowout Treatment + 50% Off Full Colour Or Partial Highlights (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Driven High-Performance Fitness & Diet - $96 for a Diet Consultation and 36 Delicious Custom-Prepared and Delivered Meals (Save $203 or 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Anishas MediSpa - $79 For 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions Of Your Choice (Save $421 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: DM's Photography - $99 for a 3-Hour Engagement/Pre-Wedding Photoshoot (On-Location or In-Studio) + 20 Images on CD, Ten 4x6 Prints, One 4x6 Photo Album (Save $1000 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: All In 1 Home Solutions - $59 for 2 Two Hour Cleaning Visits for Your Enitre Home or Office (Save $281 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon - $29 for a Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure or $239 for a Japanese Hair-Straightening Treatment (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mixbook  $15 for $50 Worth of Photo Books, Cards, and More (70% Off) 
- Michaels: 25% Off Entire Purchase Includng Sale Items Coupon (Jan 21 from 9am-1pm only) 
- Old Navy: 20% Off Any Purchase Coupon (Until Jan 23) 
- Gap: Baby Sale! Save up to 40% Off Select Baby Styles 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Mobile Spa Elite Services deal ($29 for 2 Hour Long Massages). The deal is a hot seller and has sold 900+ vouchers at the time of this post.

You can get a iGlove Touch Screen Glove for only $10 including taxes and shipping on DealTicker.

Old Navy has a coupon that will save you 20% off any purchase until Jan 23. The coupon is valid in-store or online.

You can save up to 40% off select baby styles at Gap.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Big Picture Renovations - $65 for 4 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Floors, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $155 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mount Royal Hotel Banff - $79 for a 1 Night Banff Getaway for 2 People Including Ice Skating at the Base of Sulphur Mountain and 2 Gondola Tickets (Save $107 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: StepsCount - $19 for a StepsCount Pedometer and Portion Control Meal Plate - Taxes and Shipping Included! (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 for $100 Worth of Romantic Adult Products (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: A+ Auto Services - $20 for an Oil Change, Lube and Filter (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Apple Depot - $10 for iGloves Touch Screen Gloves with Free Shipping (82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Private Places Laser- $35 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Your Choice Of Bikini Line, Underarms, Stomach Line, Upper Lip, Chin, Hands, Feet, Ears, Nose, Or Sideburns PLUS Combine Vouchers For Legs, Brazilian, Arms, And Full Face (Save $565 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $29 for a Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure or $239 for a Japanese Hair-Straightening Treatment (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brite Faucet: $17 for a Temperature Sensitive Colour-Changing Faucet Adapter (51% Off) 
- Zaggora: $30 for Weight-Loss Hot Pants (57% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Free $10 Gift Card when you Spend $50 or More (Jan 24-27) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Your Entire Online Purchase Code (Until Jan 24) 

I really like the Big Picture Renovations deal today and bought 2 vouchers. Quantities are extremely limited so don't miss out! At the time of this post, there's only around 200 vouchers left. This deal will sell out early.

Take a mini vacation to Banff with DealFind's $79 deal to Mount Royal Hotel. There's a limit of only 800 vouchers available.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of A+ Auto Service '$20 for an Oil Change, Lube and Filter' deal. They've sold over 450 vouchers at the time of this post.

SocialShoppers LED faucet light deal looks pretty cool so I bought 2 vouchers.

You can save 25% off your entire online purchase at Banana Republic when you enter the promo code BRCLUCKY.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $40 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Your Choice of Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour Treatment, and Hair Removal Waxing Session (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Edmonton Trail Napa Auto Pro - $29 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change Plus a Full Winter Service Package (Save $130 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $34 For A 60 Minute Session Of Your Choice Of Acupuncture, Reflexology, And Much More With Consultation (66% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Magic Nails - $22 for a 30-Minute Manicure and a 30-Minute Pedicure (57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $20 For Up To 3 Shonechip Repairs (Save $104 or 84% Off)  
-  CHANCE: All In 1 Home Solutions - $59 for 2 Two Hour Cleaning Visits for Your Enitre Home or Office (Save $281 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Apple Depot - $7 for 2 iPhone 4 4S Screen Protectors with Cleaning Cloths with Taxes & Free Shipping (83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Big Picture Renovations - $65 for 4 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Floors, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $155 or 70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 for $100 Worth of Romantic Adult Products (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bling Dental Products - $69 for a Diamond Ultrasonic Toothbrush with Three Brush Heads, Charger, and Ultraviolet Sanitizer (68% Off)  
- Hungry, Baby?: $25 for a Three-Course Dinner with Appetizers and Desserts for Two or $15 for $30 Worth of Comfort Fare (50% Off)  
- Petcetera: Get a Free $25 Gift Card when you Spend $50! (Jan 23-29)  
- Le Chateau: Save up to 50% Off Winter Sale  
- Clearly Contacts: Get your First Pair of Designers Glasses FREE (Jan 25)  

Mercury Hair Salon has a haircut, wash, blow dry, style, scalp massage, your choice of partial foil highlights or full color treatment, and hair removal waxing session for only $40. This is a really good deal as you get so many things for one voucher. They've already sold over 90 vouchers at the time of this post.

Edmonton Trail Napa Auto Pro is offering a oil, lube and filter change plus a full winter service package for only $29. This is one of the better deals for an oil change since it includes a full winter service package as well.

Cal-Alta Auto Glass has 3 stonechip repairs for only $20. This would be a good idea especially after we're finished with old man winter.

For all you pet owners, Petcetra is offering a $25 gift card when you spend $50! This offer is valid from January 23 to January 29, 2012.

Le Chateau is having their biggest sale of the season where you can save up to 50% off the original price. You can also get 40% off their clearance items as well. The sale is valid online only.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Emerald Nails and Spa Studio - $29 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 30 Minute Spa Pedicure and 30 Minute Spa Facial (Save $91 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: The China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $34 For A 60 Minute Session Of Your Choice Of Acupuncture, Reflexology, And Much More With Consultation (66% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Itouch Technologies - $15 for a Pair of Super Soft and Warm Wool Angora Touch Screen Gloves with Free Shipping (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness And Spa - $49 For Two 60 Minute Hydrating Body Wraps (Save $151 or 76% Off)  
-  CHANCE: Moreton Photography - $29 for a 60 Minute Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 90 High Definition Printable Images on DVD and Three 5x7 Prints (Save $136 or 82% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Clean: $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mercury Hair Salon - $40 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Your Choice of Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour Treatment, and Hair Removal Waxing Session (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- Divine Ta2 Cosmetics - $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Revolution Dance Studios - $49 for 10 Adult Dance Classes (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- Taco Bell: FREE Fries Supreme when you buy any 20 oz Drink with Coupon (Jan 23 - Feb 12)  
- Burger King: FREE Fries Friday! Taste their New Fries (Jan 27 Only)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 23 - 29)  
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days - Save 10% Off Entire Purchase (Jan 27 & 28)  

Emerald Nails and Spa Studio is offering a 30 minute spa manicure, 30 minute spa pedicure and a 30 minute spa facial for only $29. That's less than ten bucks per treatment and there's no expiry date on these vouchers.

Fuji Yama has a deal where you can get $40 worth of sushi, japanese cuisine, drinks and more for only $20. The vouchers are valid are both their locations and you can purchase up to 5 vouchers for yourself.

China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre has extended their deal from yesterday. They are offering a 60 minute session of your choice of acupuncture, reflexology, and much more with consultation for only $34. You'll also get a tax receipt with your treatment. They have two locations to choose from.

Taco Bell is giving a free order of fries supreme when you buy any 20 oz PepsiCo drink. You will need to print out the coupon and present it to the cashier at the time of purchase. 

Don't forget that this Friday January 27th is Free fries day at Burger King. Since they changed their receipe, they are giving a small order of fries to everyone and there's no purchase necessary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 25 Deals:

- DealFind: $5 Off your next DealFind Purchase Promo Code (Until Feb 14)  
- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio Calgary - $29 for Your Choice of 10 Forty Five Minute Dance Classes, or 10 Forty Five Minute Social Dance Parties, Including Ballroom, Latin or Country (71% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: DM Photography - $39 for a 2 Hour Photoshoot Including Prints, CD and More (Save $360 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kwik Kleaning - $45 for a Complete Home Cleaning Up To 2500 Sq. Ft (Save $155 or 77% Off)  
- PhotoBin: $44 For A 16"x20" Gallery Wrapped Canvas Print On A 1.5" Wood Frame (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Full Set of Luxurious Eyelash Extensions (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mount Royal Hotel Banff - $79 for a 1 Night Banff Getaway for 2 People Including Ice Skating at the Base of Sulphur Mountain and 2 Gondola Tickets (Save $107 or 58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: All in 1 Home Solutions - $29 for an Interior Window Cleaning, OR $39 for an Exterior Window Cleaning (71% Off)  
- Adam & Eve Hair Design - $29 for a Brazilian Bikini Wax, or $39 for a Shampoo, Scalp Massage, Haircut, Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry, and Style (52% Off)  
- Shakers Fun Centre: $79 for Child's Indoor Birthday-Party Package with Games, Playtime, and Pizza for Up to Nine People (Save $89 or 53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Sun - $26 for a 13 Week Home Delivery Subscription (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: NextGen Stylus - $12 For Two Universal iPad / iPhone Stylus Pens With Ball Point Pen Tips (70% Off)  
- REMINDER: Clearly Contacts - Get your First Pair of Designers Glasses FREE Today (Jan 25)  
- Entertainment: $15 Off Plus Free Shipping on All Books (Jan 25 Only)  

If you anyone plans on making a purchase from Dealfind, make sure you use the promotional code SHOWYOURLOVE they are offering up until Feb 14, 2012 to receive a $5 discount off your next voucher. There's a limit of one per customer.

Arthur Murray Dance Studio Calgary is offering 10 forty five minute dance classes, or 10 forty five minute social dance parties including ballroom, latin or country for only $29. This allows you to try something new if you're wanting to learn some dance moves and it's really affordable.

DM Phoography has a 2 hour photoshoot including prints, cd and more for only $39. You'll receive a shoot, 10 high resolution enhanced images, 4 prints and 2 months of online photo album access, plus a bonus of $100 towards your next visit. 

Clearly Contacts is having a promotion for free glasses today! This is valid only for first time customers so if you haven't gotten yours yet, go check out their site and get yourself a free pair of glasses. 

It's wacky Wednesday at Ikea and they have the Freden shelving unit on sale for $79! Check out their website for more deals and more information.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 2 Hour Spa Package Including a Swedish Massage, Acai-Ginger-Lavender Body Wrap and a Facial with an Anti-Aging Eye Treatment (Save $246 or 86% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tommy Gun's Original Barbershop - $14 for a Men's Hair Cut Package (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Varsity Natural Health Center - $15 For 3 Sapphire Series Fitness Classes (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Inc - $19 for a Cut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning and Scalp Massage (73% Off)  
- TrendyThings.ca: $26 For An Electronic Cigarette Kit With Free Shipping (53% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mercury Hair Salon - $40 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Your Choice of Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour Treatment, and Hair Removal Waxing Session (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- Gadgets Canada - $19 for a Multicolour LED Spotlight with Remote Control Including Free Shipping (68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Arthur Murray Dance Studio Calgary - $29 for Your Choice of 10 Forty Five Minute Dance Classes, or 10 Forty Five Minute Social Dance Parties, Including Ballroom, Latin or Country (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass - $19 for $110 to Spend on Windshield Replacement, or Three Windshield Chip Repairs (83% Off)  
- Graze Restaurant: $22 for Upscale Buffet Fare for Two during Dinner (49% Off)  
- Ermohair Inc.: $15 for Some Hot Feather Extensions (62% Off)  
- WestJet: Select Flights and Vacation Packages Sale (Book by Jan 26)  
- Banana Republic: Extra 40% off Sale Styles (Until Jan 30)  
- Mexx: Additional 40% Off Already-Reduced Men's Blazers and Pants (Until Jan 30)  

My Salon Esthetics has a 2 hour spa package including a swedish massage, acai-ginger-lavender body wrap with an anti-aging eye treatment for only $39. This would make a good spa day for anyone in need of one.

Tommy Gun's Original Barbershop has men's hair cut packages for only $14. You'll receive a haircut, scalp massage and refreshment at the time of treatment. Guys, if you're needing a haircut, this might be a place to try seeing that they have ipads, arcade games and 50-inch flat screens in the waiting room.

Varsity Natural Health Center is offering 3 sapphire series fitness classes for $15. There's a few classes to choose from including: 5 Core Strength Principles, Core Strength Exercises at Home, 5 Elements Qigong, 4 Qigong Breaths, Yin Yoga Stretching or Energy Ball Qigong. If you want to change up that work out routine, you might want to check this place out.

Westjet is having a sale on select flights and vacation packages. If you're in need for a getaway, go check out their website for more details.

Banana Republic is having a sale on their sale styles, you can save an extra 40% off men and women's sale styles. This sale is valid in-store or online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 27 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Anishas Medi Spa - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,779 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mi Mexico Lindo - $25 for 2 Fajitas, Nacho Platter and 4 Bottles of Beer (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth Group - $35 For A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Massage Plus Your Choice Of A 30 Minute Collagen Facial, 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Treatment, Or A 30 Minute Chinese Herbal Footbath (Save $80 or 70% Off)  
- Fill Your Own: $20 For A 5 Pack Of Reusable Shopping Totes Designed By Canadian Artists (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Emerald Nails and Spa Studio - $29 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 30 Minute Spa Pedicure and 30 Minute Spa Facial (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- Fusion Hair and Body Salon: $18 for a Brazilian Wax (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 2 Hour Spa Package Including a Swedish Massage, Acai-Ginger-Lavender Body Wrap and a Facial with an Anti-Aging Eye Treatment (Save $246 or 86% Off)  
- Target Health - $399 for $800 to Spend on Fractional Skin Resurfacing (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Discount Car & Truck Rentals - $30 for a 3-Day Weekend Rental (82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness - $89 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Extra-Small, $99 for Small, $199 for Medium, or $399 for Large Areas (Save $211 or 70% Off)  
- The Source: Save up to $400 on the 16GB, 32 GB & 64 GB Blackberry Playbook Tablet  
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Manchester, UK - $399 roundtrip after taxes!  
- REMINDER: Burger King - FREE Fries Friday! Taste their New Fries (Jan 27 Only)  
- Esprit: 40% Off Everything! Online Only (Until Jan 31) 
- Garage Clothing: Get $10 Off any order of $75 or more + Free Shipping  

Anishas Medi Spa is offering 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal sessions on 6 body parts of your choice for only $189. There's no expiration date on these vouchers and you can purchase up to 5 vouchers for yourself.

Mi Mexico Lindo has a deal where you can get 2 fajitas, nacho platter and 4 bottles of beer for only $25. I've never been to this place but I think I'll pick up a voucher to check it out.

Unihealth Group has a 60 minute RMT relaxation massage plus your choice of a 30 minute collagen facial, 30 minute infrared sauna treatment, or a 30 minute chinese herbal footbath for only $35. For those of you with benefits, you'll be able to claim this massage since it'll be done by a RMT.

If you weren't able to get a Blackberry Playbook and you're still wanting one, go check out the Source as they just got a shipment of playbooks. You can save up to $400 depending on which version you want to purchase.

YYC Deals posted a awesome deal on a flight to Manchester, UK. It'll cost you $399 for a roundtrip including taxes. Check out my blog for more details!

Don't forget that it's Free Fries Friday at Burger King today. Just pop by a Burger King today and receive a free small fry, no purchase necessary!

----------


## D'z Nutz

Free Xbox LIVE Gold Weekend, Feb 2-6




> Sign in to Xbox LIVE® this Free Gold Weekend, and youll have free access to movies, sports, music, online multiplayer gaming, and more on Xbox LIVE Gold.*
> 
> All the entertainment you need
> This weekend, you can stream movies from **Netflix, watch the latest TV shows on **Rogers On Demand and more.
> 
> New features for gamers
> You can also try some of the new features weve added, such as roaming profiles, beacons to show your friends what games you want to play, Facebook sharing, and more.
> 
> Controller-free fun
> ...

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Premier Brands - $49 for Valentine's Day Chocolates Including Cadbury Products with Free Shipping (41% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: e-Careers - $89 for Microsoft Office Specialist Course, 500+ Hours of Online Training With 38 Courses (Save $911 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GlamPearls - $29 for a Beautiful Heart Drops Silver Necklace with Free Shipping (Save $120 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Reader's Digest Magazine - $12 for a Full Year Subscription (12 Issues) including Free Shipping (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Unihealth Group - $35 For A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Massage Plus Your Choice Of A 30 Minute Collagen Facial, 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Treatment, Or A 30 Minute Chinese Herbal Footbath (Save $80 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oh Behave Love Shop - $30 for $100 Worth of Romantic Adult Products (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Arthur Murray Dance Studio Calgary - $29 for Your Choice of 10 Forty Five Minute Dance Classes, or 10 Forty Five Minute Social Dance Parties, Including Ballroom, Latin or Country (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Anishas Medi Spa - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $7,779 or 98% Off) 
- McGavin's Bread Basket: $7 for $15 Worth of Bread and Baked Goods (53% Off) 
- Calgary Flames: Save $25 Per Pair Hat Trick Pack (Wings, Leafs, Blues) 
- Stylexchange: 60% Off Designer Apparel 'Year-End' Sale (Until Jan 31) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister: 25% Off Entire Purchase In-Stores & Online Sale (Until Jan 29) 

You can get a Full Year Subscription (12 Issues) to Reader's Digest Magazine for $12 on DealTicker.

Today is your last chance to buy the Oh Behave Love Shop $30 for $100 deal. This deal is a very hot seller! At the time of this post, they have sold over 2,000+ vouchers. Don't forget to use the promo code SHOWYOURLOVE to save an additional $5 off your next DealFind purchase.

You can save $25 when you buy the Flames Hat Trick Pack (Wings, Leafs and Blues) today (no ticket fees).

Stylexchange.com has a Year-End sale where you can save 60% off designer apparel. I just bought a bunch of stuff off their website (polo, shirt, cardigan, and some underwear) before posting this sale. I've bought from Stylexchange.com before and recommend them. I believe they are based out of Montreal and offer Free Shipping on all orders over $75.

You can save 25% off your entire purchase at Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister Co. The sale is available in-store and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fabuless Products - $85 for a 7 Inch Google Android 2.3 Tablet Including Free Shipping (Save $314 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Banff Lodging Company - $220 for a 2-Night Banff Rocky Mountain Resort Adventure Including Bottle of Wine, Dinner Credit & More (Save $178 or 45% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $7801 or 98% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Unihealth Group - $35 For A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Massage Plus Your Choice Of A 30 Minute Collagen Facial, 30 Minute Infrared Sauna Treatment, Or A 30 Minute Chinese Herbal Footbath (Save $80 or 70% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 2 Hour Spa Package Including a Swedish Massage, Acai-Ginger-Lavender Body Wrap and a Facial with an Anti-Aging Eye Treatment (Save $246 or 86% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Reader's Digest Magazine - $12 for a Full Year Subscription (12 Issues) including Free Shipping (76% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Target Health - $399 for $800 to Spend on Fractional Skin Resurfacing (50% Off)  
- Dirty Laundry: $14 for an Improv Evening for Two at Lunchbox Theatre at 7:30 p.m. - 10 Dates Available (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: West Can Security - $29 for a Complete GE Home Security System Including Installation, 6 Months Free Service & More (Save $1,862 or 98% Off)  
- Tim Hortons: Any Small Flavoured Lattes for only $1 (Jan 30 - Feb 19)  
- Old Navy: 25% Off Your Purchase Sale. Online Only (Jan 29)  

Fabuless Products Inc has the 7 inch Android 2.3 Tablet including shipping for only $85. There's no expiry on these vouchers so you can use them whenever you want. They've already sold over 2200 vouchers at the time of this post.

Banff Lodging Company is offering a 2-night Banff rocky mountain resort adventure including bottle of wine, dinner credit and more for only $220. You'll receive a two night stay at the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, a bottle wine, $20 credit at Pepper's Deli & Bar or Seasons Restaurant and half-day showshoeing adventure. If you're looking for a getaway or something different to do, you should check this deal out.

Just a reminder that the Balance Beauty Clinic deal ends today, you can get 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on unlimited body parts. The Unihealth Group offer also ends today where you can get a 60 minute RMT relaxation massage plus your choice of a 30 minute collagen facial, 30 minute infrared sauna treatment, or a 30 minute chinese herbal footbath.

Get any flavoured Latte for only $1 at Tim Hortons. This promotion is valid from Jan 30 - Feb 19!

Old Navy is having a 1-day sale today where you can save 25% off your purchase. This sale is valid online only so check it out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa - $45 for a Premium Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $114 or 72% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bow Creek Photography - $39 For A 60 Minute In-Studio Photography Session For Up To 5 People Including Two 8X10 and Two 5X7 Prints (Save $126 or 76% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Anishas Medi Spa - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts (Save $7,779 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fabuless Products - $85 for a 7 Inch Google Android 2.3 Tablet Including Free Shipping (Save $314 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite - $29 for a 60-Minute Relaxation Massage, OR $39 for Two 60-Minute Relaxation Massages (76% Off)  
- Crêpes & Cravings - $5 for $10 to Spend on Crêpes, Ice Cream, and More  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Home + Garden Show: $14 for Home-and-Garden Show Outing for Two (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $55 for Two Half-Hour Teeth Whitening Sessions And 25% Off Teeth Whitening Package (Save $210 or 79% Off)  
- Clearly Contacts: 50% Off Every Pair of Glasses Sale (Until Jan 31)  
- REMINDER: Tim Hortons - Any Small Flavoured Latte for only $1 (Jan 30 - Feb 19)  
- Amazon: Best Books of 2011 and 50% Off Bestsellers Every Day at Amazon.ca  

CalAlta Autoglass is has a deal for $20, you'll get your choice of 3 windshield chip repairs, a crack repair, or $120 credit towards a windshield replacement. If you didn't get a chance to take advantage of this previously, here's another opportunity to do so. Most of us could probably use this after the winter is over.

Accentus Auto Spa is offering a premium interior/exterior auto detailing package for only $45. You'll receive a full 3-hours service package which includes: exterior hand wax wash with premium interior clean including steam clean, shampoo, vacuum, condition and protection of interior including the trunk area. 

Derma Vital has 4 spider vein removal treatments for only $39. There's no expiry date on these vouchers!

Clearly Contacts has another promo code where you can save 50% off your pair of glasses. This sale ends tomorrow at midnight. Just enter the promo code SAVE50 at checkout to receive the discount.

For all the coffee drinkers, you can get any small flavoured latte at Tim Hortons for only $1. I tried their new lattes and they're not bad, plus they'll only cost you a buck!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 31 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: MHC Acne Centre - $29 for 3 Acne Removal Treatments (Save $301 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Yoga Room of Kensington - $25 for 1 Month of Unlimited Classes (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Unihealth Group - $35 For A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Massage And A 30 Minute Collagen Facial (Save $70 or 67% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Derma Vital - $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Premier Brands - $49 for Valentine's Day Chocolates Including Cadbury Products with Free Shipping (41% Off)  
- MOOM: $24 for a MOOM® Rewind Time Wrinkle Cream. Taxes & Shipping Included (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fusion Studios - $20 for 20 Yoga Classes (80% Off)  
- Sumo Lounge: $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off)  
- Air Canada Vacations: Winter Blowout Sale (Until Feb 9)  
- Amazon.ca: Celebrate Valentine's Day - Up to 60% Off Romantic Movies (Until Feb 14)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 30- Feb 5)  

Mission Health Acne Centre is offering 3 Acne Removal Treatments for only $29. There's no expiry date on these vouchers. This sounds like an interesting service as most of us can probably relate to this, I'm going to pick up a voucher or two to check it out. 

The Yoga Room of Kensington has 1 month of unlimited classes for only $25. This is a really good deal if you're a regular yoga goer!

Unihealth Group has another great deal today, you can get a 60 RMT relaxation massage and a 30 minute collagen facial for only $35. You can claim this through your benefits since they provide you with a RMT insurance receipt. 

Air Canada Vacations is having their winter blowout sale so if you're looking at getting away, you probably want to check it out.

Amazon.ca has a bunch of romantic movies on sale right now. If you're wanting to plan a night/day in for Valentines, you probably want to pick up a movie or two for you and the significant other.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Laser Perfect Inc. - $49 for 3 Sixty Minute Photofacials (Save $326 or 87% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bite Groceteria - $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Meats, Cheeses, and Produce (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa - $39 For Two 60 Minute Full Body Paraffin Body Wraps (Save $161 or 81% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 For 20 Drop In Boot Camp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Shear Image - $99.00 for Hair and Skin Treatments (84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: All in 1 Home Solutions - 2 Options: A) $45 for an Eco-Friendly House Cleaning OR B) $89 for 2 Eco-Friendly House Cleanings (Save $125 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fabuless Products - $85 for a 7 Inch Google Android 2.3 Tablet Including Free Shipping (Save $314 or 79% Off)  
- Loose Moose Theatre Company: $12 for Two Tickets to Friday or Saturday 8 p.m. Improv Show (50% Off)  
- Instyle Space Inc.: $20 for $50 Worth of Wall Stickers or $50 for $150 Worth of Patio Furniture (60% Off)  
- Starbucks: Extra $5 when you reload $25 on your Starbucks Card with a Visa (Until Feb 7)  
- Sport Chek: Massive Winter Blowout - Clearance Prices throughout the store!  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 1)  

Laser Perfect Inc has 3 sixty minute photofacials for only $49. That's less than twenty bucks per treatment and the vouchers never expire!

Bite Groceteria is offering $40 worth of gourmet meats, cheeses, and produce for only $20. I've never been to this place before but I'm going to pick up a voucher to check it out.

Chehra Wellness Spa has two 60 minute full body paraffin body wraps for only $39. You'll have up to a year to use these vouchers. This would make a nice gift for the wife or girlfriend for Valentines.

A reminder for anyone that wants the Google Android 2.3 Tablet, they're still on sale and there's a limited amount of 7500 to be sold. Looks like they've sold over 6700 vouchers so if you're wanting one, make sure you do it soon.

For all you starbucks fans, Starbucks is holding a promotion where if you use your Visa to reload a starbucks card of $25 or more, you'll receive an extra $5 on your account! This will probably get your one free specialty drink!

Sport Chek is having their massive winter blowout, you can save a minimum of 30% to 60% off all Skis, snowboards, bindings and boots. Winter jackets and insulated pants are also on sale. Check out Sport Chek online or in-store for more details.

----------


## nj2Type-S

i got the voucher for MHC for acne treatment. we'll see how it goes. i would be absolutely devastated but happy at the same if this place makes a difference because i just spent over $1000 on some laser treatment but it didn't improve anything.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 2 Deals:

- SwarmJam: Sweet Daily Deals in Calgary 
- HOT DEAL: Glory of India - $39 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of 2 Beers or a Glass of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth Group - $35 for a 1 Hour RMT Relaxation Massage and 30-Minute Collagen Facial - Valid at 2 Locations (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Moreton Photography - $29 For A 60 Minute Photo Shoot At A Location Of Your Choice With 90 High Definition Printable Images On A DVD And Five 5 X 7 Prints (Save $136 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glory Of India - $39.00 for Indian Cooking Classes (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Chehra Wellness Spa - $39 For Two 60 Minute Full Body Paraffin Body Wraps (Save $161 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Hair Revolution - $199 for an In-Home Laser Hair Removal System. Taxes Included (Save $700 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Southern Spice: $15 for $30 to Spend at Dinner or $10 for $20 to Spend at Lunch on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Hedley: $23 for One Ticket to See Hedley at the Scotiabank Saddledome on March 20 at 7 p.m. (50% Off) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Promo Code to Asia, Caribbean, Mexico and Canada (Book by Feb 3) 
- WestJet: Extra 15% Off Canada, Las Vegas, Puerto Rico, Mexico and Caribbean destinations (Book by Feb 3) 

I recently started featuring SwarmJam's daily deals on my blog. They are owned by PostMedia Network Inc. who is the largest publisher of daily newspapers in Canada, representing some of the countrys oldest and best known media brands. With that kind of support and reach in Canada, it's just a matter of time before SwarmJam grows and becomes one of the biggest daily deals sites in Canada. 

TeamBuy has a pretty good massage deal today. You can get a 1-hour RMT Massage for only $35.

Groupon has 50% off concert tickets to the Hedley show in Calgary on March 20.

Air Canada and WestJet both have a seat sale right now. You can save an extra 15% off when you enter the promo codes on my blog. The seat sale ends tomorrow night.

----------


## G-ZUS

Clearlycontacts has another free glasses promotion today for anyone interested :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

All 2012 Entertainment Coupon Books are 40% off plus Free Shipping today! This is a 1-day only sale that will end tonight (Feb 2). The Calgary book is currently on sale for $27 (normally $45). 

I've bought the Entertainment discount book the last 8 years and encourage you to check it out. It's packed with a ton awesome and useful coupons. There's a lot of great 2 for 1 coupons to popular restaurants and stores. You'll easily get your money back and more after you use a couple coupons.

Click here to buy now or for more information.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $19 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Alcohol (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Two Paws Up! Pet Services - $49 for 5-Days of Doggy Daycare or 4-Nights of Boarding (Save $101 or 67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Glory Of India - $39 For A 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access And Your Choice Of One Pint Of Glory Lager Beer Or A Glass Of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kwik Kleaning - $45 for a 3 Hour Complete Home Cleaning (Save $155 or 78% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp - $49 For The Ultimate Body Slimming Package. 30 Days Of Unlimited Fit Body Bootcamp, Plus A 30 Minute Therapeutic R.M.T. Massage, & A $125 Gift Card That Can Be Used Towards Bootcamp, Nutrition Plan, & More! (Save $413 or 89% Off)  
- Glassware Creations by Laurie: $15 for Two Hand Painted Wine Glasses (50% Off)  
- Lovely Sweets Restaurant: $15 for $30 Worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine, Sweets & Drinks! (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: MHC Acne Centre - $29 for 3 Acne Removal Treatments (Save $301 or 91% Off)  
- aning by Dave: $25 for a Dry-Cleaning Services or $249 for a Bridal Gown Preservation (50% Off)  
- Fabutan Sun Tan Studios: $15 for a Mystic Spray Tan (57% Off)  
- Rona: Get 15% Cash Back in Rona Gift Cards (Feb 4 & 5 Before Noon)  
- Shopper Drug Mart: Save $10 Off $50 iTunes Card (Until Feb 15)  
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Full-Priced Items Promo Code (Until Feb 5)  

Fuji Yama is being featured again and they're offering $40 worth of sushi, japanese cuisine, and alcohol for only $19. You can use these vouchers at both of their locations on 5th Ave SE and 17th Ave SW.

For all you pet owners, Two Paws Up has 5 days of doggy daycare or 4 nights of boarding for only $49. If you're looking for a pet sitter in the next few months, this is a good one to check out.

Glory of India has a 3 hour cooking class, full buffet access and your choice of one pint of glory lager beer or a glass of wine for only $39. For those of you who would like to learn how to cook some Indian food, this would be a great idea and you also get fed.

Fabutan is doing Mystic spray tans for only $15. If you're wanting some color this season, you probably want to check this out. 

Don't forget about the Rona deal this weekend. You can get 15% cash back in Rona gift cards with a minimum purchase of $35 but you have to be in by noon for this promotion!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of AAA Grain Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken, and Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Luxor Linens - $49 for One, or $79 for Two Egyptian Cotton Monogrammed Spa Robes (Save $150 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $249 for a Yuko Japanese Hair Straightening Treatment (Save $350 or 59% Off) 
- Malicher European Deli and Bakery: $10 for European Deli and Bakery Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $19 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Alcohol (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fit Body Bootcamp - $49 For The Ultimate Body Slimming Package (Save $413 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Glory Of India - $39 For A 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access And Your Choice Of One Pint Of Glory Lager Beer Or A Glass Of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Laser Hair Revolution - $199 for an In-Home Laser Hair Removal System. Taxes Included (Save $700 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fabutan Sun Tan Studios: $15 for a Mystic Spray Tan (57% Off) 
- Fairy's Touch Cleaning: $39 for 1, $99 for 3, $149 for 5, or $299 for 12 Two-Hour Housecleaning Sessions (Up to 72% Off) 
- Future Shop: 3-Day Sale! In-Store and Online (Until Feb 5) 
- Home Depot: Overstock Blowout. Online Exclusives (Until Feb 29) 
- Mexx: Extra 40% Off Already-Reduced Merchandise (Until Feb 7) 

There's a couple hot sellers. At the time of this post:
- Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant has sold 1,300+ vouchers.
- Fabutan Sun Tan Studios has sold 650+ vouchers.
- Gourmet Secrets has sold 450+ vouchers.

Future Shop has a in-store and online sale that ends tomorrow. All Apple iPads are $30-$60 off.

Home Depot online has an overstock blowout sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Magic Nails - $22 for a 60 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Love Shack Canada - $25 for $75 Credit Towards Adult Products and Toys (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India - $39 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of 2 Beers or a Glass of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Accentus Auto Spa - $45 for a Premium Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $114 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp - $49 For The Ultimate Body Slimming Package (Save $413 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $19 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Alcohol (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite - $29 for a 60-Minute Relaxation Massage, OR $39 for Two 60-Minute Relaxation Massages (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fabutan Sun Tan Studios: $15 for a Mystic Spray Tan (57% Off) 
- Reveal Rejuvenation Inc.: $99 for a Skin-Rejuvenation Package with Photofacial and Complexion Analysis, or $229 for Three Photofacials (Save $156 or 61% Off) 
- Blue Nile: 10% Off Jewellery Promo Code (Until Feb 5) 
- Hugo Boss: Free Fragrance Samples 
- Old Navy: 25% Off Your Purchase Sale. Online Only (Until Feb 6) 

DealFind has a great mani/pedi deal to Magic Nails. You can get a Minute Manicure and Pedicure for only $22.

Enter the promo code BLUE 12 to save 10% off full-priced jewellery at BlueNile.ca

If you like getting free stuff like I do, you can get a Free Hugo Boss Fragrance Sample on their website.

You can save 25% off your online purchase at Old Navy. You`ll need to enter the promo code ONTAKE25 at checkout to get the discount.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Posh Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Shwarzkopf Hair Rejuvenation Treatment and Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $191 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Aradia Fitness - $19 For a 1.5 Hour Lapdance Workshop (62% Off)  
- Just In Time Furnace: $64 For A Furnace Inspection And Maintenance Package (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Valerydesignwrks - $15 For Any 8x10 Hand-Drawn Illustration (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Zexyberry - $20 for Chocolate Fondue Packages (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $19 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Alcohol (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Essential Hair & Spa - $19 for a Wash, Cut, Style & Deep Conditioning Treatment (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Magic Nails - $22 for a 60 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Tooth Fairy - $38 for a Take-Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with Gel Applicator, Bib, Finger Wipe, Vitamin E Swab, Cheek Retractor, Shade Guide, and Instructions (75% Off)  
- Calgary Autospa: $29 for Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing Package (53% Off)  
- Cineplex: $2.50 Family Favourite Movies Saturday mornings at 11AM  
- Build A Bear Workshop: $5 Off $25 Purchase or $10 or $40 Purchase Coupons (Until Feb 14)  

Posh Hair Salon is offering a haircut, wash, blow dry, style, scalp massage, Shwarzkopf Hair Rejuvenation treatment and partial highlights or colour for only $39.

Aradia Fitness has a 1.5 hour lapdance workshop for only $19. If you're looking for a different kind of fitness class, you might want to check this out.

Just In Time Furnace has a furnace inspection and maintenance package for only $64. 

Cineplex Theatres are having a Family favourites movie special on Saturday mornings for only $2.50 per ticket. If you have some little ones and want something to do on a early Saturday, this would be a great idea. 

Build A Bear Workshop has a couple of coupons right now. You can get $5 off a $25 purchase or $10 off a $40 purchase.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services Ltd. - $69 for Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $19 for a Full Manicure/Pedicure OR $29 for a Shellac Manicure/Pedicure (Save $96 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass - $20 for $115 Towards Windshield Replacement or 3 Chip Repairs (83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass - $20 for $115 Towards Windshield Replacement or 3 Chip Repairs (83% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Arashi Do Martial Arts - $10 For 10 Drop In Yoga Classes (Save $140 or 93% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: ss925ss.com - $14 For A Shamballa Bracelet With Real Czech Crystals Including Shipping (Save $115.99 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Ty Reynolds Video Services - $50 for A.V. Transfer Services (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Acsexorise - $10 for $50 Worth of Romantic Novelties & Accessories (80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Posh Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Shwarzkopf Hair Rejuvenation Treatment and Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $191 or 83% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Phoenix Photography - $49 for an Hour-Long In-Studio or On-Location Photo Shoot, Four 5x7 Prints, and Four 8x10 Prints (91% Off)  
- Dixon's Public House: $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off)  
- REMINDER: DealFind.com - $5 Off your next Purchase Promo Code (Until Feb 14)  
- The Vibe Exercise Studio: $49 for Six 10 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (57% Off)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 6-12)  

Fresh Air Furnace Services Ltd. has a complete duct cleaning for your home for only $69. There is no expiration date on these vouchers so you can use them whenever.

Silk Hair Salon is offering a full manicure/pedicure for only $19 or a Shellac manicure/pedicure for only $29. 

CalAlta Glass is being featured again but this time on Buytopia, they're offering $20 for $115 towards windshield replacement or 3 chip repairs. If you didn't get a chance to pick one up previously, here's another chance. 

Don't forget if you're purchasing any vouchers from Dealfind, there's a promo code that's still available. You'll save an additional $5 off your next purchase with the code SHOWYOURLOVE. This goes until Feb 14.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday February 8 Deals:

- Beyond the Rack: Save up to 70% Off Top Designer Brands and Fashion  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Ronnie's Chem Dry - $59 for 2 Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $1141 or 95% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Treadline Tires - $25 for an Oil & Filter Change & Tire Rotation (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Roberto's Hair Studio - $39 For A Wash, Cut, Style And Deep Conditioning Treatment (63% Off)  
- Sab's Hair Design And Spa: $39 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry, Colour Or A Half Head Of Highlights (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: GlamPearls - $59 for a Gorgeous 18" Freshwater Pearl Necklace With Shipping and Taxes Included (Save $241 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Laser Rejuvenation Clinics and Spa - $30 for Glycolic Face Peels (57% Off)  
- ZexyBerry: 2 Options: A) $8 for 200 Grams of Decadent Milk, White or Dark Fondue Chocolate OR B) $20 for a Colourful 7-Piece Stoneware Fondue Set (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Magic Nails - $22 for a 60 Minute Manicure and Pedicure (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Privileged Play - $49 for a One-Year Premium Golf Membership with One Free Round of Golf, 20% Off Green Fees, and More (82% Off)  
- ScanDigital: $40 for $100 Worth of Photo and Video Digitization Services. Two Options Available. (60% Off)  
- ATLOC Canada: $150 for a Three Hours of Tutoring (Save $150 or 50% Off) 
- Telus Mobility: Free $10 WagJag Credit Every Month for Telus Mobility Customers!  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 8)  
- Garage: 50% Off 1Item Coupon In-Store and Online (Until Feb 10)  

If you have never heard of Beyond the Rack before, you should check it out. They feature a large selection of designer merchandise at discounted prices. Just sign up for a account and you'll receive notifications of what designers will be featured in the next day. You got to make sure you're on the site first thing though, since there's limited quantities of everything.

Ronnie's Chem Dry is offering two professional steam carpet cleaning visits for only $59. There's no expiry date on these vouchers either so you can use them when you please.

Treadline Tires and Wheels has an oil and filter change & tire rotation for only $25. There's also another option where you can pay $35 and you'll get an oil and filter change, diagnostic tire balance and rotation plus a fluid top up.

Telus Mobility is teaming up with WagJag. You can get a $10 WagJag credit every month to be used on WagJag purchases when you register your phone on WagJag.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 9 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Hydrating Body Wrap, Sea Salt Lavender Body Scrub and a 45 minute Chocolate Facial (Save $385 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Britannia Dermedics - $59 for a Microdermabasion, Skin Analysis, Soothing Facial Mask, and Mineral Makeup Application (Save $161 or 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, and a 30 Point Inspection (67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Amedeo Exclusive - $29 For A Necktie Set Including A Silk Tie, A Silk Handkerchief And A Pair Of Circular Stainless Steel And Silk Cufflinks - 3 Options Available (67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Roberto's Hair Studio - $39 For A Wash, Cut, Style And Deep Conditioning Treatment (63% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Posh Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Shwarzkopf Hair Rejuvenation Treatment and Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $191 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Apple Depot - $12 for Stereo Earbud Headphones with Built-In Remote, Microphone, and Volume Control for Apple iPhone, iPad, and iPod. Taxes & Shipping Included (80% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ronnie's Chem Dry - $59 for 2 Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $1141 or 95% Off)  
- MaddPretty: $87 for a 60-Minute Makeup Lesson, 30-Minute Hairstyling Lesson, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, and 50% Off Same-Day Hair Services (50% Off)  
- Aquabatics: $40 for a Quick-Start Intro to Kayaking Lesson from Aquabatics (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Yoons Martial Arts School - $25 for One Month of Child or Adult Martial Arts Classes (Save $155 or 86% Off)  
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale + new All-in Pricing (Book by Feb 16)  
- New York Fries: Get a Free Poutine when you buy a Poutine + Beverage (Until Feb 21)  
- PetSmart: Save up to 25% Off Stock Up and Save Event  

Chehra Wellness & Spa has a 60 minute hydrating body wrap, sea salt lavender body scrub and a 45 minute chocolate facial for only $39. This would make an awesome spa day for those in need of one or if you're still looking for that valentines gift, this would be great for the significant other.

Britannia Dermedics is offering a microdermabrasion, skin analysis, soothing facial mask, and mineral makeup application for only $59. 

If you're looking for a tie or cufflinks. At Amedeo Exclusive, you can get a necktie set including a silk tie, a silk hankerchief and a pair of circular stainless steel and silk cufflinks for only $29. This would make a good gift for the guys for any ladies looking for a valentines gift still.

Air Canada is celebrating their 75th anniversary by having a worldwide seat sale! Be sure to book by February 16, 2012 to take advantage of these deals. Check out their website for more info.

New York Fries has a BOGO coupon right now for a regular pountine. If you purchase a regular poutine with any beverage, you'll get a regular poutine for free! You'll need the coupon so you can print that out from my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Napa AutoPro - Autopro Stop Brake, Muffler & Tuneups - $39 for Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Tire and Rims Cleaned, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime - $49 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blowdry, and Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alina's Wellness and Beauty Salon - $39 for Revitalizing Manicure and Pedicure with Hand and Foot Massage or a Rejuvenating European Facial (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Millennium Ultra Clean - $29 For Professional Steam Cleaning Of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway And 3 Bedrooms (Save $130 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unihealth Group - $49 For 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages By A Registered Massage Therapist + Your Choice Of Infrared Sauna Or Chinese Herbal Footbath (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Imagine Letters - $25 for Alphabet Art Print (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services Ltd. - $69 for Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (51% Off) 
- Envy Medical Spa: $29 for a Brazilian Waxing Session and Vajazzle Application (59% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL REMINDER: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Hydrating Body Wrap, Sea Salt Lavender Body Scrub and a 45 minute Chocolate Facial (Save $385 or 91% Off) 
- SoHo Bar & Grill: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner (50% Off) 
- Rajdoot: $30 for an Indian Prix Fixe Meal for Two or $55 for Four (50% Off) 
- Aritzia: 50-70% Off Fall/ Winter Merchandise Snooze You Lose Sale 
- Esprit: 50% Off Entire Online Store Sale! Online Only (Until Feb 14) 
- Harvey's: 2 Can Dine for $9.99 Coupon (Until Feb 29) 

DealFind has an excellent deal to Napa AutoPro today. For only $39, you can get a complete interior and exterior car detailing, including wash, tire and rims cleaned, interior vacuum and STEAM wash! That's a savings of $90 or 70% off! You can save an additional $5 Off any DealFind deal when you enter the promotion code SHOWYOURLOVE at checkout! The promo code is valid until February 12, 2012. There's a limit of one per customer. 

LivingDeal has a great carpet cleaning deal today. $29 For Professional Steam Cleaning Of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway And 3 Bedrooms from Millennium Ultra Clean (82% Off).

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the $69 for Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home from Fresh Air Furnace Services deal. At the time of this post, they have sold over 200 vouchers.

You can $40 worth of food for only $20 at SoHo Bar & Grill.

Aritzia's 'Snooze You Lose Sale' is back! You can save 50-70% off Fall/ Winter merchandise! 

Shortly after I posted the Esprit 50% off entire online sale, I found out Esprit will be closing all of their retail stores in Canada. During this close-out sale, you can save 70% off all regular-priced and sale-priced items in store. To b safe, you should call your local store behind you go to make sure the sale is available at that particular location.

----------


## GDCivicSi

UPDATE: DealFind has improved today's Napa Auto Car Detailing deal. They have reduced the price from $39 to $35! No need to worry if you have already purchased today's deal, DealFind will automatically credit you the difference.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Brush Buddies - $21 for 2 Justin Bieber Singing Toothbrushes Including Shipping and Taxes (40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy - Home & Decor - $249 for an Intelligent KAILY Robot Vacuum Cleaner- Tax & Shipping Included (Save $351 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Millennium Ultra Clean - $29 For Professional Steam Cleaning Of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway And 3 Bedrooms (Save $130 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Unihealth Group - $49 For 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages By A Registered Massage Therapist + Your Choice Of Infrared Sauna Or Chinese Herbal Footbath (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Cat's Pyjamas - $60 for Sleepwear and Undergarments (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ronnie's Chem Dry - $59 for 2 Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $1141 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Apple Depot - $12 for Stereo Earbud Headphones with Built-In Remote, Microphone, and Volume Control for Apple iPhone, iPad, and iPod. Taxes & Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Napa AutoPro - Autopro Stop Brake, Muffler & Tuneups - $35 for Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Tire and Rims Cleaned, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $94 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: SoHo Bar & Grill - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner (50% Off) 
- 1-800-GOT-JUNK?: $59 for 2 Cubic Yards of Junk Removal (Save $93 or 61% Off) 
- Old Navy: 20% Off Women`s and Men`s Merchandise (Until Feb. 12) 
- JYSK: Save 14% Off Online (Until Feb. 12) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Win 3 Million Shoppers Optimum Points With Minimum $10 Purchase (Until Mar. 2) 

If you're a Justin Bieber fan, you can two singing toothbrushes with free shipping for $21. 

TeamBuy has a cool intelligent KAILY robot vacuum cleaner for $249 with free shipping.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of Ronnie's Chem Dry - $59 for 2 Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning deal.

Yesterday's Napa Auto deal is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 550+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sextasy Novelties - $30 for $100 Worth of Romantic Adult Products, Lingerie, Adult Toys, and Movies, Including Taxes and Shipping (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bluewireonline.com - $49 for an iPhone 4 and 4S Battery Charging Case from Bluewire- Tax & Shipping Included (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Unihealth Group - $49 For 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages By A Registered Massage Therapist + Your Choice Of Infrared Sauna Or Chinese Herbal Footbath (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Millennium Ultra Clean - $29 For Professional Steam Cleaning Of Your Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway And 3 Bedrooms (Save $130 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: CalAlta Glass - $20 for $115 Towards Windshield Replacement or 3 Chip Repairs (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Hydrating Body Wrap, Sea Salt Lavender Body Scrub and a 45 minute Chocolate Facial (Save $385 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Apple Depot - $12 for Stereo Earbud Headphones with Built-In Remote, Microphone, and Volume Control for Apple iPhone, iPad, and iPod. Taxes & Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Brush Buddies - $21 for 2 Justin Bieber Singing Toothbrushes Including Shipping and Taxes (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SoHo Bar & Grill - $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner (50% Off) 
- sohni skin & hair studio: $60 for Unlimited Brazilian Waxes for Two Months or $32 for $65 Worth of Any Waxing Services (51% Off)
- Buffalo David Bitton: Save 15% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Feb. 14) 
- GAP: Save 20% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Feb. 12 - 13) 
- HOT DEAL: Brand Watches - $19 for a Fashionable Watch (71% Off) 
- Zellers: Spend $35 or More on Valentine's Boxed Chocolates, Themed Confectionary, Boxed Cards and Plush and Save $5 Off (Until Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $24 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $185 or 89% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Seed Productions - $75 for an All Day Event Featuring Keynote by Deepak Chopra and 7 Other Leading Experts (Save $82 or 52% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $20 For $110 Towards A Windshield Replacement OR Up To 3 Stone Chip Repairs (82% Off) 

- Citadel Café: $10 for $20 Worth of Sandwiches, Wraps, Soups, Salads & Drinks (50% Off) 

- LAST CHANCE: Napa AutoPro - Autopro Stop Brake, Muffler & Tuneups - $35 for Complete Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Wash, Tire and Rims Cleaned, Interior Vacuum and STEAM Wash (Save $94 or 73% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: All in 1 Home Solutions - $39 for a Professional Carpet Cleaning Package (Save $125 or 76% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Waterway Houseboats - $499 for Houseboat Vacations (50% Off) 

- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $49 for a PADI Discover Scuba Course for Two (51% Off) 

- She Apparel: $25 for $50 Worth of Bras and Bra Fittings (50% Off) 

- Absolutely Psychic Network - $19 for a 30 Minute Psychic Phone Reading and More (Save $105.70 or 85% Off) 

- WestJet: Welcome Sale - Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Feb 16) 

- Future Shop: Home Theatre Clearout sale! Lowest advertised prices of the year!

- Esprit: Closing all stores in Canada. 70% Off Entire Store! 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the $35 Napa Autopro ca detailing deal. The deal is a hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 750 vouchers.

If you need to replace your windshield or have stone chips, check out today's Dealathons deal. For only $20, you can get $110 towards a Windshield Replacement OR up to 3 Stone Chip repairs.

DealFind has a very good deal to Sol Opix. You can get $209 worth of prescription glasses for only $24.

WestJet has a seat sale until Feb 16.

Future Shop is currently having a Home Theatre Clearout sale where they are offering their lowest advertised prices of the year! If you've been thinking about buying a new big screen TV, this is a good time to do it.

Esprit will be unfortunately closing all of their retail stores in Canada and the US. During this close-out sale, you can save 70% off all regular-priced and sale-priced items in-store while supplies last. This is a great opportunity to stock up and find some fantastic deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I found a couple other deal after I finished updating my blog this morning:

Banana Republic has a 40% off one full-priced item Valentines deal today. The offer is available in-store and online. If you're shopping online, enter the promo code *BRLOVE* at checkout. If you're shopping in-store, you'll need to print and present this email with bar code to the cashier.

If you plan on visiting Edmonton anytime soon, DealFind has a 1-night hotel stay at Ramada Edmonton South for only $59. It's located minutes from West Edmonton Mall. The vouchers don't expire for a year. At the time of this, post they have sold over 1,000 vouchers.

You can save $14 off all 2012 Entertainment Books with Free Shipping for Valentine's Day.

----------


## GDCivicSi

UPDATE: DealFind has improved the Sol Optix Glasses deal and dropped the price from $24 to $19. If you purchased the deal before the price drop, DealFind will automatically credit you the difference.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $35 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions, and Eyebrow Shaping or Tinting (Save $140 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: GoodLife Fitness for Women - $22 for 30 Days of Unlimited Group Exercise Classes and Membership (72% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: DZT Fitness - $399 for the Revolutionary DZT Ultra Vibe V2000 Portable Fitness Machine (Save $1,100 or 74% Off)  
- Seed Productions Foundation: $75 for Admission to The Seed Event on February 19th, a Full Day of Acclaimed Authors, Speakers, Teachers and Leaders with Cutting Edge Insight and Tools for Improved Well Being ($82 or 52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Treadline Tires - $25 for an Oil & Filter Change & Tire Rotation (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Cal-Alta Auto Glass - $20 For $110 Towards A Windshield Replacement OR Up To 3 Stone Chip Repairs (82% Off)  
- Bow River Fly Fishing Adventures: $50 For A Two Hour Ice Fishing Lesson - Two Options Available! (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Wildsands Petcare & Training: $99 for 10 Days of Dog Daycare (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- Super Gadgets: $15 for a Super-Phone Under Water Smart Phone Case (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Varsity Natural Health Center - $99 for Three 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage, $39 for Five Wellness Classes, or $120 for Three Months of Unlimited Wellness Classes (59% Off)  
- Zexyberry in Sunridge Mall: $22 for Fondue Package with Seven-Piece Fondue Set and 200 Grams of Belgian Fondue Chocolate (51% Off)  
- Gaia Health Care: $25 for 3, $40 for 5, or $65 for 10 Infrared Sauna Sessions (58% Off)  
- Chef Robyn Day of Cuisine Chic: $135 for An Exclusively Prepared Dinner for Two (Save $155 or 53% Off)  
- Entertainment Book: Save $14 on all 2012 Coupon Books with Free Shipping for Valentine's Day (Feb 14-15 Only)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 13-19)  
- Old Navy: 14% Off Everything Valentine's Days Sale In-Stores & Online (Feb 14 Only)  

AnishaS MediSpa has a full set of eyelash extensions, and eyebrow shaping or tinting for only $35. This is a really good deal as eyelash extensions usually start at about $70 for a set. These vouchers never expire either!

GoodLife Fitness for Women is offering 30 deals of unlimited group exercise classes and membership for only $22. They have various locations so check out the website for one near you.

DZT Fitness has the revolutionary DZT Ultra Vibe V2000 Portable Fitness Machine for $399. Check out the video on this product.

Entertainment Book is having a sale today and tomorrow on their books. You can save $14 on all 2012 coupon books with free shipping.

Old Navy is having a Valentines sale today. You can save 14% off everything in-stores and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 16 Deals:

- DealFind: Extra $5 Off Coupon Code (Until Feb 29) 
- HOT DEAL: Bluenotes - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at any of the 117 Bluenotes Stores in Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Five Star Painting - $69 for Interior Painting of 1 Room and 2 Coats of Paint (Save $216 or 76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $19 For $200 To Spend On A Complete Pair Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Milano's Express Foods - $10 For $20 Worth Of Delicious Sandwiches, Pasta, Espresso, Desserts And More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bikram Yoga Marda Loop - $39 for Five Bikram Hot Yoga Classes (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Digital 007 - $17 for an iPhone/iPod Accessory Kit. Taxes & Shipping Included (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Cetus Automotive Repair Centres - $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a 30 Point Safety Inspection (80% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th - $19 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses, Plus One-Hour Consultation with Optician (91% Off) 
- Fitness Refinery: $29 for 5 or $50 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes (52% Off) 
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Event - HDTV, Laptops, and Cameras on Sale 
- Mexx: 25% Off Men's and Women's Suit Sale. 24-Hour Exclusive Invitation (Feb 16-20) 

There's a new coupon code that will save you an extra $5 Off any DealFind purchase! Just enter the promotion code MORELOVE at check-out to receive your discount. There's a limit of one per customer and is valid until February 29.

DealFind has a National deal to Bluenotes today. For $25, you can get $50 Worth of Merchandise at any of the 117 Bluenotes Stores in Canada. The deal has already sold over 2,400 vouchers and it's not even yet noon.

TeamBuy has a great deal to Five Star Painting today. For only $69, you can get interior painting of 1 room and 2 coats of paint! That's a saving 76% Off! 

Best Buy is currently having a 'Yellow Tag Event' on their website where selected HDTV's, Laptops and Cameras are on sale. I quickly browsed around, but none of the deals really jumped out at me.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 17 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12579 or 99% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness - $99 for 1 Year of Express Manicures and Pedicures (Save $801 or 89% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Clean - $35 For A Full Automotive Detailing Service Package (Save $95 or 73% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $25 For A 50 Minute Pure Results NATUROPATHICA® Anti-Aging Facial Including Neck And Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Ochre Grill - $15 for Upscale Casual Dining and Drinks (50% Off) 

- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa - $35 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions, and Eyebrow Shaping or Tinting (Save $140 or 80% Off) 

- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $69 for a Complete Furnace Cleaning + 12 Ducts in Your Home (51% Off) 

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Bluenotes - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at any of the 117 Bluenotes Stores in Canada (50% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic - $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (67% Off) 

- espy: $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and Custom Fittings (61% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Athlima Fitness - $29.99 for A Month Long Women's MMA Bootcamp (Save $90.01 or 75% Off) 

- Beyond the Rack: Discounted $5 Shipping Sale (Until Feb 19) 

- Forever 21: Online Sale - Up to 75% Of (Until Feb 20) 

- Smart Set: Buy One, Get One 50% Off Entire Store Sale 

You can get a full automotive detailing service package from Auto Pro Clean for only $35 on LivingDeal (73% Off).

DealFind has a fantastic laser hair removal deal to Derma Vital. $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (99% Off).

You can get 1 Year of Express Manicures and Pedicures from Chehra Wellness for only $99 (89% Off).

Yesterday's Bluenotes $25 for $50 deal is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 5,000 vouchers!

Forever 21 has an online sale where you can save up to 75% off! I browsed around and there's a lot of fantastic deals and a ton of things to select from.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ananta Health - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Private Hypnosis Sessions to Lose Weight, Quit Smoking and Motivate (Save $258 or 87% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Miracle Blade World Class - $33 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $106 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Edges Salon & Spa - $72 for Your Choice of Facial and Skin Care Products (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,579 or 99% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: GoodLife Fitness for Women - $22 for 30 Days of Unlimited Group Exercise Classes and Membership (72% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Sextasy Novelties - $30 for $100 Worth of Romantic Adult Products, Lingerie, Adult Toys, and Movies, Including Taxes and Shipping (70% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Cetus Automotive Repair Centres - $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change and a 30 Point Safety Inspection (80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Auto Pro Clean - $35 For A Full Automotive Detailing Service Package (Save $95 or 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $25 For A 50 Minute Pure Results NATUROPATHICA® Anti-Aging Facial Including Neck And Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- Apple Depot: $19 for an Ultra-Thin Wireless Optical Mouse in 4 Colour Choices with Free Shipping (68% Off)  
- Olympic Billiards & Bar: $39 for 10 Hours of Pool and Ping-Pong (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic - $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (67% Off)  
- VINES Magazine: $8.72 for a Two Year Subscription (51% Off)  
- Future Shop: All Macbooks and iMacs on Sale!  
- PUMA: Extra 25% Off Sale Styles (Until Feb 20)  
- Zellers: $5 Off Board Games Coupon (Until Feb 20)  

Ananta Health is offering 2 sixty minute private hypnosis sessions to lose weight, quit smoking and motivate for only $39. There's no expiration on these vouchers so you can pick one up and use it to kick the habit when you need to. 

Miracle Blade World Class has a 18-piece knife set for only $33. This is a great deal for a full set of knives for anyone who needs some. They've already sold 230 vouchers at the time of this post.

Just a reminder that the following deals end today: 
- GoodLife Fitness for Women if offering 30 days of unlimited group exercise classes and membership for only $22.
- Sextasy Novelties has $30 for $100 worth of romantic adult products, lingerie, adult toys and movies, including taxes and shipping.
- Cetus Automotive Repair Centres has an oil, lube and filter change and a 30 point safety inspection for only $20.

If you'be been wanting an Macbook or iMAc, you probably want to check out Future Shop's sale. They are featuring all Apple Macbooks and iMacs on sale.

PUMA online is offering an additional 25% off all sale styles so check it out today. This sale ends on Monday.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DZT Fitness - $389 for the DZT Ultra Vibe V2000 Portable Machine Including Tax and Shipping (Save $1,150 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops - $39 for 2 EcoFriendly Soy Memory Foam Pillows (Save $110 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Cerritos Beach Resorts - $489 for a 4 OR 6 Night Stay at a Private Beachfront Surf Villa, Spa Package, Surf Lessons & More (Save $2,931 or 86% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Super Gadgets - $15 for a Waterproof Universal Smart Phone Case - Use your iPhone/Blackberry Underwater (75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $25 For A 50 Minute Pure Results NATUROPATHICA® Anti-Aging Facial Including Neck And Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,579 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Auto Pro Clean - $35 For A Full Automotive Detailing Service Package (Save $95 or 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Bluenotes - $25 for $50 Worth of Merchandise at any of the 117 Bluenotes Stores in Canada (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic - $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $30 for a Spa Package with One or $50 for Two Teeth-Whitening Sessions and Two or Three Oxygen-Bar Sessions (Save $159 or 84% Off)  
- Pole Monkey: $20 for Pole Dancing Accessories (50% Off)  
- Bath & Body Works: 20% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Until Feb 20)  
- Disney Store: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase Online & In-Stores (Until Feb 20)  
- Home Outfitters: 10% Off Entire Purchase or 20% Off a Single Regular-Priced Item Coupon (Until Feb 23)  

DZT Fitness is offering the DZT Ultra Vibe V2000 Portable Machine including tax and shipping for only $389. There's no expiration date on these vouchers.

Cerritos Beach Resorts has a deal today which will give you a 4 or 6 night stay at a private beachfront surf villa, spa package, surf lessons & more for only $489. There are no black out dates for these vouchers and you'll have up until 2015 to use them. 

Super Gadgets has a waterproof universal smart phone case for $15. If you've been looking for one of these, you might want to check this deal out.

For all you Disney fanatics out there, you can save 25% off your entire purchase online and in-stores at the DisneyStore. There's a printable coupon for in-store purchases and a promo code HAPPY25 for online purchases.

Home Outfitters has a Pick One Deal That's Best for You coupon. You can either save 10% off your entire purchase or 20% off a single regular priced item.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge & Grill - $20 for $40 Worth of Steak, Ribs, Fresh Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off) 

- VERY HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $19 for $200 Worth of Prescription Designer Eyeglasses or Sunglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Gadgetpopshop.com - $18 for a Keychain Breathalyzer with Flashlight and Parking Reminder. Taxes and Shipping Included (60% Off) 

- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Clean - $35 For A Full Automotive Detailing Service Package (Save $95 or 73% Off) 

- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $25 For A 50 Minute Pure Results NATUROPATHICA® Anti-Aging Facial Including Neck And Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $29 for Skin Brightening Facials (81% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Clean - $25 for a Complete Auto Detailing Package. Includes Interior Vacuum & Shampoo, De-Grime of Glass, Rim Cleaning, Tire Grooming, Protective Wax & More! (Save $105 or 81% Off) 

- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,579 or 99% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Super Pad - $12 for Four Super Pads (70% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Shakers Fun Centre - $99 for Family Annual Passes (Save $220 or 69% Off) 

- McDonald's: $1 Off Any Coffee (Feb 20-26) 

- Banana Republic: 40% Off One Full-Priced Item Sale (Feb 20 Only) 

- Petcetera: Spend $50, Get a $25 Gift Card (Feb 20- 26) 

Happy Family Day!

For $20, you can get $40 Worth of Steak, Ribs, Fresh Seafood and Alcohol at Captains Sports Lounge & Grill.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Drm Vital laser hair cleaning deal. At the time of this post, they have sold 300 vouchers.

Starting today (February 20), until February 26, 2012, you can save $1 off any coffee at McDonald's.

Today only (Monday, February 20, 2012), you can save 40% off one full-priced item at Banana Republic. This sale is valid online and in-stores. Visit my blog for more details.

Petcetera has an excellent new promotion. When you spend $50 or more (before taxes), you'll receive a free $25 gift card to be used on your next visit.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 21 Deals:

- ING Direct: Free $25 Bonus when you Open an Account!  
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSPA - $19 for a 30 Minute Manicure and 30 Minute Pedicure (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fine Drycleaning - $15 for $30 Worth of Dry Cleaning or $225 for a Wedding Gown Cleaning - Valid at 3 Locations! (50% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $19 For For Either $200 Worth Of Designer Prescription Sunglasses Or Eyeglasses OR $100 Off Designer Sunglasses OR Your Choice Of $60 Or 25% Off A 1 Year Supply Of Contact Lenses (Save $181 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: LiveItNexus.com - $34 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads (72% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: In His Image Photographic Services - $39 For A 60 Minute On-Location Or In-Home Photo Shoot For Up To 6 People Or Pets Including One 8X10, Two 5X7s, Four 4X6 Prints and 1 High Quality Digital Images (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- Just1Card Inc.: $12 for a YourKard (Taxes & Shipping Included). One Card to Combine the Information of Many (52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Ananta Health - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Private Hypnosis Sessions to Lose Weight, Quit Smoking and Motivate (Save $258 or 87% Off)  
- O Shima: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner (50% Off)  
- Rami the Painter: $75 for a Professional Interior Wall Painting for One, $140 for Two, or $200 for Three Rooms (Save $75 or 50% Off)  
- Tim Hortons: Roll Up the Rim to Win is back! 1 in 6 Chances to Win!  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 20- 26)  

ING Direct is offering a $25 bonus when you open an account. All you have to do is deposit a minimum of $100 and you'll instantly get a extra $25. Make sure you enter promo code 16521687S1 to take advantage of the promo.

Tania MediSPA is offering a 30 minute manicure and 30 minute pedicure for only $19. There's no expiry on these vouchers so you can use when you please.

Fine Drycleaning has $30 worth of dry cleaning or $225 for a wedding gown cleaning for only $15. This would be good for your winter jackets after the season is over.

Roll Up the Rim to Win is back at Tim Hortons! You have a 1 in 6 chance to win this time around. This is a great incentive for all your Timmy Ho fans.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: C & M Cleaning - $39 for 4 Hours of Professional Eco-Friendly Cleaning for Your Home (Save $101 or 72% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Buzy Body Movement - $39 for Three 30-Min Relaxation Massages (Save $96 or 71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $35 For Five 20-Minute Aqua Massage Sessions (Save $90 or 72% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: ClearlyContacts.ca - $20 for $70 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (71% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $19 For For Either $200 Worth Of Designer Prescription Sunglasses Or Eyeglasses OR $100 Off Designer Sunglasses OR Your Choice Of $60 Or 25% Off A 1 Year Supply Of Contact Lenses (Save $181 or 91% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision - $19 for $200 Worth of Prescription Glasses or Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: DZT Fitness - $389 for the DZT Ultra Vibe V2000 Portable Machine Including Tax and Shipping (Save $1,150 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bling Dental - $59 for an Icing Teeth-Whitening Kit by Celebrity Dentist Dr. Raymond (70% Off)  
- Glow Hair & Nails: $55 for Soothing Spa Mani-Pedi (61% Off)  
- Entertainment Book: All Books on sale for only $19.99 with Free Shipping! (Until Feb 26)  
- Living Well: Free Reactine Trial Offer  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 22)  

C & M Cleaning is offering 4 hours of professional eco-friendly cleaning for your home for only $39. There's no expiration date on these vouchers either.

TeamBuy has a very good deal today from Buzy Body Movement. You can get three 30-minute relaxation massages for only $39. 

Glenmore Landing Vision Centre has extended their deal from yesterday, for $19, you can either get $200 worth of designer prescription sunglasses or eyeglasses or $100 off designer sunglasses or your choice of $60 or 25% off a 1 year supply of contact lenses. Lots of options there for everyone so check them out. 

All Entertainment books are on sale for $19.99 including shipping and this sale goes until Sunday Feb 26, 2012. These books normally costs about $35-$45 with shipping.

If you want a free sample of Reactine, just go sign up for a account at Living Well. There is a limited amount of giveaways so don't miss out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 23, 2012 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Benross Home Services Ltd. - $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $161 or 77% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Kootenay Medispa - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $6801 or 97% Off)  
- NAPA Auto Pro Stop: $17 For A Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change, 21 Point Safety Inspection, A Top-Up Of All Fluids And Tire Pressure Check (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: My Music Lessons - $10 For 5 Thirty Minute Online Music Lessons For Any Instrument (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Sean Liv Productions - $69 for Running Clinics with Online Support (80% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Captains Sports Lounge & Grill - $20 for $40 Worth of Steak, Ribs, Fresh Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- Great Buy Online: $24 for a Sync & Charging Docking Station for iPad, includes a 3.5mm Audio Line-Out Jack. Taxes & Shipping Included (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: C & M Cleaning - $39 for 4 Hours of Professional Eco-Friendly Cleaning for Your Home (Save $101 or 72% Off)  
- The Home Vintner: $25 for a Three-Hour Wine and Beer Making Class for Two (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Ageless Skin - $89 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, Medium, or Large Areas (Save $178 or 67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo: $10 for an 8.5x11 Classic Custom Hardcover Book (75% Off)  
- GAP: Save 30% Off Entire Online Order Promo Code (Feb 23 Only)  
- Staples: Free $15 Gift Card when you Spend $100 Coupon (Feb 23-25)  

Benross Home Home Services Ltd. is offering 3 hours of handyman services, including carpentry, painting, installations, bathrooms and repairs for only $49. This is valid for homes within city limits. 

Kootenay Medispa is back again with another deal for 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on unlimited body parts. They're open 7 days a week and have 2 locations in the city.

NAPA Auto Pro Stop has a complete oil, lube and filter change, 21 point safety inspection, a top-up of all fluids and tire pressure check for only $17. 

GAP has a promo code that will save you 30% off your entire online purchase. The code will be valid for a couple of days but the discount decreases as the days go on. So make sure you shop early if you're wanting to pick up anything.

If you're needing anything from Staples in the next couple of days, make sure you print out the coupon. You'll receive a free $15 gift card when you spend $100 or more.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Conditioning, Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour with an Aveda Experience, Including Tea with a Hand, and Scalp Massage (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Autospa - $29 for Interior & Exterior Car Detailing Package, with Hand Wash and Wax Plus More (54% Off)  
- Lasting Impressions Health And Beauty: $22 For A 60 Minute Manicure And A 60 Minute Pedicure (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Privileged Play Golf - $49 for a One-Year Privileged Play Premium Golf Membership for Over 200 Golf Courses (Save $226 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Beadworks - $25 For $50 Worth Of Beads, Crystals, Findings & Jewelry Tools (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $25 for Windshield Replacement Services (80% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Tania MediSPA - $19 for a 30 Minute Manicure and 30 Minute Pedicure (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Coca Blitz Hair Design - $19 for a Wash, Cut, Blowdry & Style + 50% off Full Colour or Full Highlights (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Benross Home Services Ltd. - $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $161 or 77% Off)  
- PhotoBin: $18 for a Hardcover Photobook (54% Off)  
- Integron Auto Centre: $45 for Oil-Change Package with Tire Rotation and 21-Point Inspection (49% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: FreeWebsiteDesign.ca - $49 for a Custom Website Design and One Year of Hosting (Save $95 or 66% Off)  
- The Source: Employee Pricing on Essentials Sale. Save up to an extra 30% Off (Feb 24-26)  
- Abercrombie & Fitch: All Hoodies on Sale. Save up to 40% Off In-Stores & Online (Until Mar 6)  
- JACOB: Buy One, Get the 2nd at 30% Off (Until Feb 26)  

Silk Hair Salon is offering a haircut, wash, blow dry, style, conditioning, your choice of partial highlights or colour with an Aveda experience, including tea with a hand, and scalp massage for only $39. There's no expiration date on these vouchers either.

Calgary Autospa has a interior and exterior car detailing package, with hand wash and wax plus more for only $29. It includes: exterior hand-wash and wax, interior vacuumed, interior wipedown, clean windows and door jams, tire shine and deodorizer/fragrance.

Lasting Impressions Heath and Beauty is offering a 60 minute manicure and a 60 minute pedicure for only $22. This is a really good deal since it'll only cost you $11 per treatment.

The Source is having a Beat the Blahs sale with employee pricing on essentials from Feb 24-26. The sale is available online and in-store. If you're making a purchase online then you will need the promo code 039362 and for in-store purchases, make sure you print out the coupon.

Abercrombie & Fitch is having a sale on their hoodies where you'll save up to 40% off. This is valid in-stores and online so check them out if you're needing a new hoodie.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: David Patton Photography - $39 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 60 High Resolution Printable Images on DVD, an 8x10 and Three 5x7 Prints (Save $163 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Amedeo Exclusive - $35 for $125 Worth of Stylish Men's Apparel and Accessories (Save $90 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jabz.ca - $89 for a 7-inch Capacitive Touchscreen Android 2.3 Tablet - Choose from Black or White (Save $136 or 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Swift Watches - $49 for a Personal Swift Watch with 2 Colour Bands of your Choice with Free Shipping (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: C & M Cleaning - $39 for 4 Hours of Professional Eco-Friendly Cleaning for Your Home (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Moda Consignment: $25 for Pre-Owned Designer Fashions and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Beadworks - $25 For $50 Worth Of Beads, Crystals, Findings & Jewelry Tools (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Lasting Impressions Health And Beauty: $22 For A 60 Minute Manicure And A 60 Minute Pedicure (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Auto Pro Clean - $25 for a Complete Auto Detailing Package. Includes Interior Vacuum & Shampoo, De-Grime of Glass, Rim Cleaning, Tire Grooming, Protective Wax & More! (Save $105 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Conditioning, Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour with an Aveda Experience, Including Tea with a Hand, and Scalp Massage (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: PhotoBin: $18 for a Hardcover Photobook (54% Off) 
- Aquabatics: $40 for Stand-Up Paddleboarding Lesson (52% Off) 
- Michaels: 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupon (Feb 24- Mar 2) 
- Mexx: Extra 20% Off All Men's & Women's Merchandise (Feb 25-26) 
- La Senza: 50% Off on any $100 Purchase, or 30% Off any $60 Purchase In-Store Coupon (Until Feb 25 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: MattressDirect.ca - $49 for 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows, 2 Pillow Covers and a $30 Gift Card, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $242 or 83% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: L'amaj Beauty Solutions - $49 for 2 Body Contouring and Slimming Sessions, 2 Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $641 or 93% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Owl's Nest Books - $7.50 for Books, Toys and Gifts (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Blade World Class - $33 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $106 or 76% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Benross Home Services Ltd. - $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $161 or 77% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Beadworks - $25 For $50 Worth Of Beads, Crystals, Findings & Jewelry Tools (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Clean - $25 for a Complete Auto Detailing Package. Includes Interior Vacuum & Shampoo, De-Grime of Glass, Rim Cleaning, Tire Grooming, Protective Wax & More! (Save $105 or 81% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Privileged Play Golf - $49 for a One-Year Privileged Play Premium Golf Membership for Over 200 Golf Courses (Save $226 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Lasting Impressions Health And Beauty: $22 For A 60 Minute Manicure And A 60 Minute Pedicure (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: David Patton Photography - $39 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 60 High Resolution Printable Images on DVD, an 8x10 and Three 5x7 Prints (Save $163 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: PhotoBin: $18 for a Hardcover Photobook (54% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Go-Mango Fitness Equipment Ltd. - $45 for Fitness Package with Equipment and Two Personal Training Sessions (Save $175 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Hair Illusion - $10 for Six Custom Coloured Feather Hair Extensions (67% Off)  
- Dell: Friends & Family Event - Extra 5% Off PCs and Electronics (Until Mar 5)  
- The Bay: Extra 50% Off Clearance-Priced Items (Until Feb 26)  

MattressDirect.ca has 2 coutour memory foam pillows, 2 pillow covers and a $30 gift card, including taxes and free shipping for only $49. I have these pillows and I find them really good. There's also no expiry date on these vouchers.

L'amaj Beauty Solutions is offering 2 body contouring and slimming sessions, 2 diathermy body wraps for only $49. There's a second option as well where you can get 2 body contouring and slimming sessions and 2 diathermy body wraps, plus cellulite reduction treatment for only $59. 

Just a reminder that a few deals end today: 
- Miracle Blade has a 18-piece knife set for only $33, they've sold over 950 vochers already. 
- Benross Home Services has 3 hours of handyman services, including capentry, painting, installations, bathrooms and repairs for $49. This company is BBB accredited. 
- Beadworks has $50 worth of beads, crystals, findings and jewlery tools for only $25.
- Auto Pro Clean has a complete auto-detailing package which includes interior vacuum & shampoo, de-grime of glass, rim cleaning, tire grooming, protective wax and more for only $25.
- Priviledged Play Golf has one-year privileged play premium golf membership for over 200 golf courses for $49. 
- PhotoBin has a hardcover photobook for only $18. They've sold over 275 deals at the time of this post.

Dell is having a friends and family event where you can save an extra 5% off PCs and Electronics. You'll need promo code 2K9CLS4FFC8MVH to take advantage of this and this offer is valid until March 5, 2012.

The Bay is offering a extra 50% off clearance priced items. This sale is is valid in-store and online so check it out today as it's the last day.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wicked Chili - $39 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of a Drink (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Trio Pizza And Steakhouse - $10 For $20 Worth Of Food & Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Junkyard Dawg - $32 For Up To 250lbs Of Junk Removal (Save $118 or 79% Off)  
- My Yoga Online - $14 for a 3-Month Online Yoga, Meditation and Pilates Membership (54% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Conditioning, Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour with an Aveda Experience, Including Tea with a Hand, and Scalp Massage (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Make Your Bed - $100 for Children's Bedding and Furniture (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: MattressDirect.ca - $49 for 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows, 2 Pillow Covers and a $30 Gift Card, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $242 or 83% Off)  
- Soldiers of Fitness - $40 for 12 Boot Camp Classes (84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Life Photo Studios - $39 for One-Hour Family or Group Photo Session and a Digital Image (Save $110 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Shag Salon - $19 for a Wash, Cut & Style + 50% off Color courtesy (68% Off)  
- Budget Box Guy: $14 for $30 Worth of Packing Supplies (53% Off)  
- REMINDER: DealFind.com : Extra $5 Off Coupon Code (Expires Feb 29)  
- Harvey's: Free Upgrade to Frings with Double Bacon Cheddar Combo Coupon (Until Apr 1)  

Wicked Chili has a 3 hour cooking class, full buffet access and your choice of a drink for only $39. There's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use this whenever you want.

Trio Pizza & Steakhouse is offering $20 worth of food & drinks for only $10. I've never been to this place so I think it'd be worth checking out.

My Yoga Online has a 3-month online yoga, meditation and pilates membership for only $14. This would be ideal for those who want to practice at home on your own time.

Don't forget to take advantage of Dealfind's extra $5 off coupon, it expires this Wednesday, February 29, 2012.

Harvey's has a coupon that will get you a free upgrade to FRINGS (half fries, half onion rings) with the purchase of a Double Bacon Cheddar Combo.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Northland Chiropractic & Wellness - $29 for 3 Twenty Minute Spinal Decompression Treatments (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions - $29 for a 30-Min Hot Stone Massage and 60-Min Manicure and Pedicure (Save $111 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health And Beauty - $25 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry and Scalp Massage (71% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: David Patton Photography - $39 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 60 High Resolution Printable Images on DVD, an 8x10 and Three 5x7 Prints (Save $163 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Trio Pizza And Steakhouse - $10 For $20 Worth Of Food & Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops - $39 for Two Memory Foam Pillows (74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Smiling-Bright - $29 for a Custom X Cell Erator Teeth Whitening Kit. Taxes & Shipping Included (Save $150 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: BleachBright - $29 for a Complete Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with NightBright LED System and BleachBright KeepBright Pen (83% Off) 
- Dr. Elumir Multi Treatment Clinic: $80 for 2, $144 for 4, $192 for 6, or $399 for 16 Laser Weight-Loss Treatments (Save $80 or 50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz - $49 for a Cut, Colour and Style (Save $166 or 77% Off)  
- Cake Beauty: Leap-Year Sale - 40% Off All Regular Priced Items (Feb 28-29)  
- Tim Hortons: All Hot Breakfast Sandwiches only $1.99 (Until Mar 4)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 27- Mar 4)  

Northland Chiropractic & Wellness has 3 twenty minute spinal decompression treatments for only $29. You'll have one full year to use up these vouchers.

Lasting Impressions is offering a 30-min hot stone massage and a 60-min manicure and pedicure for only $29. They are also featured on LivingDeal as well and have a wash, cut, blow-dry and scalp massage for only $25. 

Cake Beauty is having a Leap-Year Sale from February 28 to 29, 2012 and you can save 40% off all regular priced items. This sale is valid online only and they offer free shipping on orders of $75 or more.

Tim Hortons has all their hot breakfast sandwiches on for only $1.99. This deal is valid until March 4, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Soul At Ease - $29 for a 1-Hour Hot Stone OR Relaxation Massage Session (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions - $39 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Massage (61% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Lean Body Boot Camps - $25 For 20 Drop-In Boot Camp Classes, A 60 Minute Nutrition Seminar And A 30 Minute Grocery Shopping Tour With A Nutritionist (Save $312 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kootenay Medispa - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $6,801 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Northland Chiropractic & Wellness - $29 for 3 Twenty Minute Spinal Decompression Treatments (Save $151 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spring's Servicing & Heating - $99 for Complete Furnace Cleaning and Inspection (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $25 for a Car Maintenance Package - Includes: Oil Change, Tire Rotation, Top Off of Fluid Levels and a 30-Point Inspection (75% Off) 
- LiveItNexus.com: $16 for 2 Magic Stick at Home Hair Removal Tools Including Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Signature Smile - $99 for an In-Office Hollywood Red Carpet Laser Teeth-Whitening Treatment (60% Off) 
- Joyce on 4th Irish Pub: $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare (50% Off) 
- Air Canada Vacations: Leap Year Sale - Upgrade to Executive Class for only $29 (Feb 29 Only) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 29) 
- GAP: Save 25% Off your Online Purchase (Feb 29- Mar 1) 
- Sport Chek: Buy One, Get One 50% Off Footwear Sale 
- LAST CHANCE: DealFind - Extra $5 Off Coupon Code (Expires Feb 29) 

DealFind's CalAlta Autoglass deal is worth checking out if your windshield is cracked or has chips. I've used them a couple times in the past and highly recommend them.

TeamBuy and Dealathons both have a very good Hot Stone Massage deal today.

Today is the last day to use DealFind's $5 off [MORELOVE] bonus code. The offer expires tonight at midnight. If you've already used the code, I found another code FIRST5 that should take $5 off any DealFind purchase.

To celebrate the leap year, if you book an Air Canada Vacations package today, you can upgrade to Executive Class for only $29 per person, roundtrip!

Sport Chek's popular 'Buy One, Get One 50% Off' Footwear sale is back.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Happy Leap Day! These don't come around often, so Entertainment is offering a rare deal for a rare day. TODAY ONLY (Feb 29), you can get any two 2012 Entertainment Books for only $29 and $1 shipping. That's only $14.50 per book which is the cheapest that I've seen! This is a very good deal because the Calgary book normally retails for $45! You won't find this deal again for another 4 years, so take advantage while you can. 

I've bought the Entertainment coupon book the last 8 years and encourage you to check it out. It's packed with a ton useful and awesome coupons. There's a lot of great 2 for 1 coupons to popular restaurants and stores. You'll easily get your money back and more after you use a couple coupons. This is 1-day only sale today (Wednesday, February 29, 2012) so don't hesitate and miss out on the sale.

Click here to buy the 2012 Entertainment Book now or for more information about this sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Joeys Seafood Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Ribs, Chicken and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Driven Fitness and Diets - $89 for a 30-Min Diet Consultation & 36 Custom Prepared & Delivered Meals (Save $200 or 69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Inc - $45 for a Rejuvenating Facial, Manicure and Pedicure (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $30 for a Spa Package Including One 30 Minute LED Teeth Whitening Session And Two 30 Minute Oxygen Bar Sessions (Save $159 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Lasting Impressions - $35 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Massage (65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Jaydenicole.com - $7 for a 3 Month Fitness Membership (82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Beaute Minceur - $99 for Spa Weight Loss and Detox Package (68% Off)  
- PickRice.com: $15 For a Retro Gameboy iPhone 4 Case including Taxes & Free Shipping (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute - $89 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Underarms, $99 for Upper Lip and Chin, $109 for Basic Bikini, or $139 for Brazilian, Plus 50% Off Up to Four Additional Treatments (80% Off)  
- McDonald's: New McDonalds Printable Coupons plus Free Juice Coupon (Until April 1)  
- Air Canada Vacations: $200 for a $400 Credit Towards Your Next Air Canada Vacations Package (Save $200 or 50% Off)  

Joey's Seafood Restarurant has $40 worth of fresh seafood, ribs, chicken and alcohol for only $20. There's no expiry on these vouchers.

Driven Fitness and Diets is offering a 30-min diet consultation & 36 custom prepared & delivered meals for only $89. If you're looking for some help with your diet plan, this might be something to check out.

Lasting Impressions Inc has a rejuvenating facial, manicure and pedicure for only $45. The voucher does not expire so this would make a great spa day for when you're needing one.

McDonalds is back with their coupons again and this time, there's one for a free small premium juice coupon. You should of received these in the mail but if not, you can go ahead and print them out from their website as well.

Air Canada Vacations is being featured on TeamBuy, you can pay $200 for a $400 credit towards your next Air Canada Vacations Package. If you're looking at going anywhere, this might something you want to check out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 2 Deals:

- ING Direct: Get up to $125 Bonus when you Open an Account (Until Mar 31)  
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $321 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Magic Nails - $22 for a Luxurious 30-Min Manicure and a 30-Min Pedicure (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dino Direct - $158 For An iMiTO AM801 8in Android 2.3 Tablet PC With Capacitative Multi-Touch Screen, Cortex A8 1GHz Processor, Adobe Flash 10.3 Enabled, Shipping Included (Save $194 or 55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 For Up To 250 Lbs Of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation And Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dino Direct - $29 for a Syma Super S107 3CH Metal Framed Remote Control Helicoptor including Free Shipping (54% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Tania MediSPA - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $1101 or 92% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Vegetarian Menu For The Week - $20 for One-Year of Vegetarian Meal Planning (58% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Jabz.ca - $89 for a 7-inch Capacitive Touchscreen Android 2.3 Tablet - Choose from Black or White (Save $136 or 60% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Northland Chiropractic & Wellness - $29 for 3 Twenty Minute Spinal Decompression Treatments (Save $151 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Joeys Seafood Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Ribs, Chicken and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- Rendezvous Ethiopian Restaurant - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mixbook  $15 for $50 Worth of Photo Books, Cards, and More (70% Off)  
- Sirens: $5 Off when you Spend $25 Coupon (Until Mar 31)  
- Chapters Indigo: 20%-25% Off Lego Sale  

ING Direct is having a special with their Thrive Chequeing Accounts, you can get up to $125 bonus when you open an account. 

Derma Vital has 2 sixty minute lumi-lift photofacials for only $39. There's no expiry date on these vouchers.

Magic Nails is offering a luxurious 30-min manicure and a 30-min pedicure for only $22. 

Sirens has a $5 off coupon when you spend $25. Make sure you print out the coupon in order to take advantage of this deal.

Lego sets/items are 20%-25% off at Chapters Indigo. They offer free shipping on purchases over $25.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60 Minute Complete Reflexology Treatment on Your Legs, Hands, Arms, Shoulders, Back and Head (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: JAVEQ.COM - $39 for the iAviator - iPhone, iPad, iTouch Controlled Helicopter - Tax and Shipping Included (Save $91 or 70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Reader's Digest Magazine - $15 for a 2 Year Subscription with Free Shipping (85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Born Beautiful Laser - $49 for Microdermabrasion, Facial and Hand Treatments (67% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: MattressDirect.ca - $49 for 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows, 2 Pillow Covers and a $30 Gift Card, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $242 or 83% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $321 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Dino Direct - $158 For An iMiTO AM801 8in Android 2.3 Tablet PC With Capacitative Multi-Touch Screen, Cortex A8 1GHz Processor, Adobe Flash 10.3 Enabled, Shipping Included (Save $194 or 55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 For Up To 250 Lbs Of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation And Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- Fairy's Touch Cleaning: $69 for Two, $119 for Four, or $179 for Seven Hours Worth of Window Cleaning, Gutter Cleaning, or Pressure Washing (51% Off)  
- REMINDER: Rendezvous Ethiopian Restaurant - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off)  
- Shopper Drug Mart: Get 18,500 Optimum Bonus Points when you spend $75 (Mar 3-6)  
- Old Navy: 30% Off Friends & Family Sale (Mar 3-4)  
- GAP: 15% Off Your Online Purchase Code (Mar 3 Only)  

Touchstone Health has a 60 minute complete reflexology treatment on your legs, hands, arms, shoulders, back and head for only $29. These vouchers never expire so you can use them whenever you want!

JAVED.com has the iAviator - iPhone, iPad, iTouch controlled hellicopter with shipping and tax included for only $39. This sounds like a pretty neat toy.

If you're a fan of Reader's Digest magazine, you probably want to take advantage of their deal today. You can get a 2 year subscription with free shipping for only $15. That's only $7.50 per year for the magazines.

If you spend more than $75 at Shoppers Drug Mart from March 3 to March 6, 2012, you'll receive 18500 bonus optimum points. 

Old Navy is having a friends and family sale from March 3-4, 2012. You can save 30% off your purchase with the printed coupon, this is valid in-store only.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: JUSTinTIME Furnace - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $81 or 57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Clearpointdirect.ca - $25 for 3 Carole Martin Strapless Comfort Bras (54% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Air Canada Vacations: $200 for a $400 Credit Towards Your Next Air Canada Vacations Package (Save $200 or 50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Joeys Seafood Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Ribs, Chicken and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dino Direct - $158 For An iMiTO AM801 8in Android 2.3 Tablet PC With Capacitative Multi-Touch Screen, Cortex A8 1GHz Processor, Adobe Flash 10.3 Enabled, Shipping Included (Save $194 or 55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dino Direct - $29 for a Syma Super S107 3CH Metal Framed Remote Control Helicoptor including Free Shipping (54% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Vegetarian Menu For The Week - $20 for One-Year of Vegetarian Meal Planning (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Reader's Digest Magazine - $15 for a 2 Year Subscription with Free Shipping (85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60 Minute Complete Reflexology Treatment on Your Legs, Hands, Arms, Shoulders, Back and Head (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 For Up To 250 Lbs Of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation And Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th - $19 for $200 Toward One Pair of Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off)  
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2012/03/old-navy-30-off-your-online-purchase.html 
- LAST CHANCE: Rendezvous Ethiopian Restaurant - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off)  
- Old Navy: 30% Off your Online Purchase Code (Mar 4-6)  
- Amazon.ca Books: Save 50% Off "Globe and Mail" Bestsellers 

JUSTinTIME Furnace has a complete duct cleaning for your home for only $69. There's also no expiry on these vouchers so you can take advantage of it whenever you feel the need to.

Clearpointdirect.ca has 3 Carole Martin strapless comfort bras for only $25. You can redeem this voucher online and there is a shipping fee of $4.99 Canada wide.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of a few deals:
- Air Canada Vacations has a $400 credit towards your next Air Canada Vacations package for only $200. If you're looking at travelling anytime soon, you probably want to have a look at this one.
- Joey's Seafood Restaurant has $40 worth of fresh seafood, ribs, chicken and alcohol for only $20.
- Dino Direct has an iMiTO AM801 8in Android 2.3 Tablet PC with Capacitative Multi-Touch Screen, Cortex A8 1GHz Processor, Adobe Flash 10.3 Enabled, Shipping Included for only $158. They also have the Syma Super S107 3CH Metal Framed Remote Control Helicopter including free shipping for only $29.
- Vegetarian Menu for the Week has one year of vegetarian meal planning for only $20.

I blogged about Old Navy's Friends and Family In-store 30% Off sale yesterday. The sale is now available online as well for those who prefer shopping online. From March 4-6 2012, you can save 30% off your entire purchase with promo code MERCI.

You can save 50% off all Globe and Mail bestseller books at Amazon.ca.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure and a 45 Minute Swedish Massage (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Junk Yard Dawg - $32 for up to 250 lbs of Junk Removal (Save $118 or 79% Off)  
- Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant: $20 For $40 Worth Of Authentic Japanese Cuisine (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Clean - $69 For 2 Complete Auto Detailing Packages, Including Interior Vacuum, Shampoo Exterior, Hand Wax, De-Griming Of Glass, Rims And Tires Cleaned And Groomed And More (Save $229 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Spy Planet - World's Smallest Video and Voice Recorder with Free Shipping (65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bel-Aire Fine Drycleaning - $25 for Dry Cleaning Services (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $321 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Moreton Photography - $29 for a 60-Minute Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 90 High Definition Printable Images on DVD & Five 5x7 Prints (Save $136 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: JUSTinTIME Furnace - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $81 or 57% Off)  
- Get Banged Salon Boutique - $49 for $100 to Spend on Hair Colouring Services, Plus Included Haircut (51% Off)  
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2012/03/nintendo-3ds-20-mail-in-rebate-coupon.html 
- Best Choice Pizza 2 For 1: $8 for $20 Worth of Pizza (60% Off)  
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Sale is Back! (Mar 5-16)  
- Nintendo 3DS: $20 Mail-In Rebate Coupon from Nintendo (Until April 16)  

My Salon Esthetics has a 30 minute manicure, 45 minute pedicure and a 45 minute swedish massage for only $39. There's no expiry on these vouchers so if you're needing some spa time, this would be a good one to check out.

The Junk Yard Dawg is offering up to 250lbs of junk removal for only $32. If you plan on doing any spring cleaning this year, this might be a good one to pick up.

Fuji Yama Restaurant has $40 worth of authentic Japanese cuisine for only $20. They have been featured previously but this time, it looks like the voucher is only valid at the downtown location.

Dell Canada is having their 12 Days of Dell sale. Check them out as they have quite a few deals.

You can get a $20 mail-in rebate coupon for a Nintendo 3DS if you've been planning on purchasing one. This system retails for bout $169.99 regularly but is on sale at Wal-Mart and Shoppers Drug Mart right now for $149.99.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tango Bistro - $25 for $50 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Steak, Chicken and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Service Plus Inns & Suites Calgary - $192 for a 1 Night Romantic Calgary Getaway for 2 People in a Jacuzzi or Business Suite Including Deluxe Hot Breakfast, $40 in Coupons for Deerfoot Inn & Casino, Champagne, Chocolates and $30 for Mohave Grill (Save $203 or 51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Trio Pizza And Steakhouse - $10 for $20 Worth of Juicy Steaks, Fantastic Pizzas & More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Auto Pro Clean - $69 For 2 Complete Auto Detailing Packages, Including Interior Vacuum, Shampoo Exterior, Hand Wax, De-Griming Of Glass, Rims And Tires Cleaned And Groomed And More (Save $229 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant: $20 For $40 Worth Of Authentic Japanese Cuisine (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60 Minute Complete Reflexology Treatment on Your Legs, Hands, Arms, Shoulders, Back and Head (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Soul At Ease - $29 for a 1-Hour Hot Stone OR Relaxation Massage Session (68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes or $49 for Three Months of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (90% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary - $20 for 20 Fitness Boot-Camp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off)  
- X-Statik Salon: $19 for $40 Worth of Hair Services (52% Off)  
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Dominican Republic or Mexico - $199 roundtrip after taxes  
- Dairy Queen: All Blizzards are Buy One Get One for $0.99 (March 5-25)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 2 (Mar 6)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 5-11)  
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Full-Priced Pants & Belts 3-Hour Sale (Mar 6 at 11am-2pm)  

Tango Bistro has $50 worth of fresh seafood, steak, chicken and alcohol for only $25. I've been here once before and it's an neat little restaurant. They serve tapa-sized meals so it's a great way to share with others and try a few different things.

Service Plus Inns & Suites Calgary has a 1 night romantic Calgary getaway for 2 people in a jacuzzi or business suite including deluxe hot breakfast, $40 in coupons for Deerfoot Inn & Casino, champange, chocolates and $30 Mohave Grill for only $192. If you're looking for a little getaway, you should check this one out.

Trio Pizza and Steakhouse has $20 worth of juicy steaks, fantastic pizzas and more for only $10. You'll have a year to use up these vouchers.

YYC Deals posted a post about a Calgary to Dominican Republic or Mexico for only $199 for a roundtrip after taxes. That's a killer deal if you're looking at getting away.

Dairy Queen has all blizzards at buy one get one for $0.99 from March 5-25, 2012. You don't need a coupon for this deal so just head on into your nearest Dairy Queen to take advantage of this deal!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mirada Salon & Spa - $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style and AVEDA Deep Conditioning Treatment (Save $81 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $119 for 2 Non-Invasive Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, & Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- The Comedy Cave: $10 For Two Tickets To Any Show (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Reader's Digest Magazine - $15 for a 2 Year Subscription with Free Shipping (85% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: JUSTinTIME Furnace - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $81 or 57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Tango Bistro - $25 for $50 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Steak, Chicken and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medi Spa - $179 for Anti-Aging Skin Care Treatments (64% Off)  
- Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 for Two, or $35 for Five 20-Minute Aqua Massages (69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: City Wide Security - $19 for Security-System Installation and Rebate for First Three Months of Monitoring Services (Save $832 or 98% Off)  
- Donair 2 Go: $5 for $10 Worth of Delicious and Healthy Egyptian Food (50% Off)  
- J.J. Lee Tae Kwon Do School: $49 for One Month of Tae Kwon Do Classes (Save $66 or 57% Off)  
- Future Shop: $150 Price Drop on Apple iPad 2! iPad 3 coming soon!  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 3 (Mar 7)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 7)  

Mirada Salon & Spa has a haircut, wash, blow dry, style and AVEDA deep conditioning treatment for only $29. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Derma Vital is offering 2 non-invasive wrinkle reduction fillers on 2 parts of your face for only $119. 

1-888-JUNK-VAN has 250 pounds of junk removal, including labour, transportation, & disposal fee for only $35. These vouchers don't have an expiry date so if you're looking to move sometime in the near future, this would be a good idea.

Future Shop has a price drop on Apple iPad 2's! They're taking $150 off the current price as Apple is expected to launch the iPad 3 soon. So if you've been wanting one and don't care too much about the new one, you should check out the deal.

It's Day 3 of Dell's 12 Days of Dell sale and they are featuring a Dell Ultrasharp U2412M 24-inch widescreen flat panel monitor for only $269.

----------


## PD77

I looked at the junk removal one and it only mentions this:

"Areas Serviced Include Vancouver, North Vancouver, Richmond, Burnaby, New Westminster, Surrey & More!"

Do they have operations in Calgary?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by PD77_ 
> *I looked at the junk removal one and it only mentions this:
> 
> &quot;Areas Serviced Include Vancouver, North Vancouver, Richmond, Burnaby, New Westminster, Surrey &amp; More!&quot;
> 
> Do they have operations in Calgary?*



Yes, they have operations in Calgary. Here's a link to all of 1-888-Junk-Van locations: http://www.888junkvan.com/locations.html

Dealathons recently featured the same deal in Vancouver. It looks like they forgot to update the description.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 8 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $79 for 4 Thirty Minute Lipo-Laser Body Contouring Cellulite Reduction Treatments (Save $1,321 or 94% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Ichi Rock Izakaya - $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: The Calgary Health Show - $7 For 2 Admission Tickets (53% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: Adam And Eve Hair Design - $35 For A Wash, Cut, Scalp Massage, Conditioning Treatment, Blow-Dry, Style and 10 Foil Highlights (Save $165 or 83% Off) 

- HOT DEAL: LegalWills.ca - $24 for a Last Will and Testament, Living Will, and Power of Attorney Service (66% Off) 

-Ergo Gadget: $39 for a Black Ergo Flex S7 Laptop Stand (65% Off) 

- Get Wrenched Automotive - $50 for Vehicle Repair and Maintenance Services (50% Off) 

- LAST CHANCE: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for a 30 Minute Manicure, 45 Minute Pedicure and a 45 Minute Swedish Massage (Save $111 or 74% Off) 

- TC Media: $24 for a Two-Year Subscription to Canadian Living Magazine (50% Off) 

- Renovations the Spa for Men: $16 for a Men's Haircut (50% Off) 

- Tutu and Lulu: $15 for $40 Worth of Organic Baby Clothes and Accessories (63% Off) 

- Save On Shipping: $14 for $30 Worth of Goods or Services (53% Off) 

- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store 4-Hour Only Sale (Mar 8 from 5-9 PM) 

- GAP: 30% Off Friends and Family Sale (Mar 8-11) 

- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 4 (Mar 8) 

Balance Beauty Clinic has 4 thirty minute lipo-laser body contouring cellulite reduction treatments on your choice of abdomen, love handles, buttocks or thighs for only $79. That's about $20 per treatment and there's no expiry on these vouchers.

Ichi Rock Izakaya is offering $40 worth of delicious Japanese cuisine and drinks for only $20. The vouchers can be used towards alcohol and you'll have up to one year to use them.

You can get 2 admission tickets to the Calgary Health Show for only $7. I've never heard of this show so I think it might be new to Calgary? Anyways, I'm going to check it out since tickets are so cheap.

For today only, Suzy Shier is having a 40% off entire store 4-hour sale. It goes from 5-9pm and is available in-store only.

Gap has a Friends and Family sale that starts today and it will go until Sunday March 11, 2012. You can get 30% off your purchase and it's valid in-store and online.

----------


## PD77

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> Yes, they have operations in Calgary. Here's a link to all of 1-888-Junk-Van locations: http://www.888junkvan.com/locations.html
> 
> Dealathons recently featured the same deal in Vancouver. It looks like they forgot to update the description.*



Thanks! Just in time for our move  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 9 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Medic Laser Center - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Light Sheer Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Unlimited Body Parts of Your Choice ($45,771 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $29 for 1 Wash, Cut & Style With Aveda Products OR $179 for 1 Year of These Services + Colour (Save $821 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSpa - $35 for a Facial And Microdermabrasion (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Smart Steam Cleaners - $49 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for your Entire Home (Save $351 or 88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tango Bistro - $25 for $50 Worth of Fresh Seafood, Steak, Chicken and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- Spy Planet: $9 for 10 Foot USB Cable for iPhone and iPad - Shipping Included (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hot Deallio - $85 For A 7" Google Android 2.3 Tablet With Free Shipping (Save $314 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JAVEQ - $39 for the iAviator - iPhone, iPad, iTouch Controlled Helicopter - Tax and Shipping Included (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Balance Beauty Clinic - $69 for 4 Thirty Minute Lipo-Laser Body Contouring Cellulite Reduction Treatments (Save $1,331 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Clean - $49 for an Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing Package (62% Off) 
- Salt and Pepper: $25 for Mexican Meal for Two (53% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Vin De Vie Karaoke Lounge - $39 for VIP Karaoke Party Packages (75% Off) 
- Starbucks: Espresso Half Price Afternoons (Until Mar 14) 
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 5 (Mar 9) 
- Best Buy: March Movie Madness Sale (Until Mar 22) 
- GAP: 40% Off Friends & Family Facebook Coupon (Until Mar 11)

DealFind has a very hot deal to Medic Laser Center today. You can get 1 Year of Unlimited Light Sheer Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Unlimited Body Parts of Your Choice for only $189 (99% Off).

DealTicker has a great carpet cleaning deal today. $49 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for your Entire Home (88% Off).

Today's your last chance to buy the Tango Bistro deal. The deal is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 1,500+ vouchers so don't miss out!

LivingSocial is featuring a $49 Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing Package at Auto Pro Clean this weekend.

Until March 18, if you buy any full priced brewed, tea or espresso beverage at Starbucks before 11am, you can receive half off any espresso beverage after 2pm.

Yesterday, I blogged about GAP's 30% Off Friends and Family sale. Shortly after posting it, I found out you can save an extra 10% off if you go to GAP's Facebook page and click the "Like" button and "Share" the news with a friend! That means you'll be able to save 40% Off until March 11, 2012!

Dell Days of Deal has couple good deals today including a Xbox 360 for $129.99.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Milano's Express Foods - $14 for $30 Worth of Pasta, Grilled Paninis, Gourmet Sandwiches and Drinks (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: AcuRelax - $199 for a Model: C11B Leg and Foot Massager (Save $300 or 60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: MyMacDealer - $9.96 for Mac Computer Tune-Ups (83% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mirada Salon & Spa - $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style and AVEDA Deep Conditioning Treatment (Save $81 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Medic Laser Center - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Light Sheer Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Unlimited Body Parts of Your Choice ($45,771 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hot Deallio - $85 For A 7" Google Android 2.3 Tablet With Free Shipping (Save $314 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Tania MediSpa - $35 for a Facial And Microdermabrasion (Save $145 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Smart Steam Cleaners - $49 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for your Entire Home (Save $351 or 88% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: TC Media - $24 for a Two-Year Subscription to Canadian Living Magazine (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Auto Pro Clean - $49 for an Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing Package (62% Off)  
- Saco Hair: $35 for a Haircut and Head Massage, Wash, Condition, and Blow-Dry with Optional Full Colour or Half Highlights (53% Off)  
- Generally Shop: $10 for $25 Towards Products (60% Off)  
- Future Shop: All Apple MacBooks Pros and MacBook Airs on Sale  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 6 (Mar 10)  

Milano's Express Foods is offering $30 worth of pasta, grilled paninis, gourmet sandwiches and drinks for only $14. There's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them whenever you want.

AcuRelax has a Model: C11B Leg and Foot Massager for only $199. If you've been wanting a foot/leg massager lately, you probably want to check this out.

For all you Mac owners, MyMacDealer is offering a Mac computer tune-up for only $9.96. These guys are Apple specialists so if you're needing a tune up for your Apple computer, you should take advantage of this deal.

Future Shop has all Apple MacBook Pros and MacBook Airs on sale. You'll save about $50-$100 off. 

The 12 Days of Dell sale is still on, check out the deals they have on today. There's quite a bit of stuff on their website and these deals are only one day sales.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 11 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Britannia Dermedics - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Save $1,526 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Photobin - $18 for a Hardcover Custom Photowrap Photobook (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-WOW-1DAY! Painting - $139 for Four Hours of Professional Painting (54% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic - $69 for 4 Thirty Minute Lipo-Laser Body Contouring Cellulite Reduction Treatments (Save $1,331 or 95% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Ichi Rock Izakaya - $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Tania MediSpa - $35 for a Facial And Microdermabrasion (Save $145 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hot Deallio - $85 For A 7" Google Android 2.3 Tablet With Free Shipping (Save $314 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Best Health Magazine - $5 for 2 Full Year Subscriptions to Best Health Magazine (94% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Clean - $49 for an Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing Package (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness & Vibration - $42 for One, $79 for Two, or $119 for Three One-Hour Massages (51% Off)  
- Good Buy First - $12 for an iPhone Headset With Remote and Mic (73% Off)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 7 (Mar 11)  
- RONA: 3 for the Price of 2 Paint and Flooring Sale (Until Mar 11)  

Britannia Dermedics is offering 1 full year of unlimited microdermabrasion treatments or chemical peels for only $99. There's no expiry date on these vouchers either!

Photobin has a hardcover custom photowrap photobook for only $18. These make great memories if you've never had one before.

Just a reminder that there's a few deals that are ending today: 
-Balance Beauty Clinic has 4 thirty minute lipo-laser body contouring cellulite reduction treatments for only $69.
-Ichi Rock Izakaya has $40 worth of food and drinks for only $20. 
-Tania MediSpa has a facial and mircodermabrasion for only $35.

It's the 7th day of the 12 Days of Dell Sale. They have quite a few gaming bundles on sale so check it out if you're looking for a new system. There's Xbox, Sony PS3 and Nintendo Wii Bundles on special today.

Rona has 3 for the price of 2 sale going on right now. Today is the last day of this sale. You can get 3 for the price of 2 when you purchase cans of 3.78L paint or packs of laminated selected 12-MM flooring.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Rampage City Paintball - $35 for an Indoor/Outdoor Paintball Package for 4 with All Equipment Rentals & 100 Paintballs Per Person (65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fuerza - $59 for a Fuerza Winter Jacket, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $126 or 68% Off)  
- Formalwill.ca: $24 To Create Your Own Legal Will (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dillyeo - $24 for a Swarovski Element Crystal Bracelet, Including Free Shipping (60% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser Center - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Light Sheer Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Unlimited Body Parts of Your Choice ($45,771 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Britannia Dermedics - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Save $1,526 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Shear Image - $19 for a 30-Minute Non-Invasive Face Lift Treatment (Save $131 or 87% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Crystal Ridge: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Plus Cart Rental, Two Large Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (51% Off)  
- Target Health: $99 for Two, $144 for Three, or $189 for Four Sessions of Scar Removal (Save $99 or 50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic - $69 for Eyelash Extensions and a Fill (69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: WOW Events - $42 for a One Day Class To Learn The Latest Make Up Styles (Save $118 or 74% Off)  
- Google Play: $0.49 Android App Sale  
- GAP: 30% Off Friends and Family Sale Extended 1 More Day (Until Mar 12)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 8 (Mar 12)  

Koto Sushi Lounge is offering $50 worth of Japanese cuisine, including sushi, sashimi, tempura and alcohol for only $25. I've been there for dinner since they were featured before as well and it was pretty good. 

Rampage City Paintball has an indoor/outdoor paintball packaged for 4 with all equipment rentals and 100 paintballs per person for only $35. That's less than $10 a person. If you're a big paintball fan, you probably want to take advantage of this one.

Fuerza North America has a Fuerza winter jacket including taxes and shipping for only $59. There's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can wait until next winter to use it up.

Google Play has select Android apps on for sale for only $0.49! This is a limited time offer so check them out if you're wanting some new apps on your phone.

GAP is extending their friends and family sale for one more day, you can save 30% off your purchase. This sale is valid in-store and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 13 Deals:

- DealTicker: Exclusive Free $5 Credit Promo Code  
- HOT DEAL: Napa AutoPro - $39 for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes, Two 40 Point Safety Inspections and 2 Tire Rotations (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Steam Detailing - $35 for 1 or $65 for 2 Complete Interior & Exterior Auto Detailing Packages (Save $95 or 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic - $99 For 6 Sessions Of Laser Hair Removal On Any Small Body Part Of Your Choice (Save $501 or 84% Off)  
- Just In Time Furnace: $69 For A Complete Duct Cleaning Service For Your Home (Save $91 or 57% Off)  
- PRICE DROP: Smart Steam Cleaners - $25 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for your Entire Home (Save $375 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops - $139 for Queen-Sized Silk Duvets (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: SkinScience: $99 for Five 30-Minute Photo Dynamic Therapy Facial Treatments (74% Off)  
- "The 39 Steps": $48 for a Dinner Theatre Ticket to See "The 39 Steps" on March 20 or April 1 (50% Off)  
solutely Psychic Network - $19 for a 30 Minute Psychic Phone Reading and More (85% Off)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 9 (Mar 13)  
- Clearly Contacts: Biggest Sale of the Year - All Glasses only $38!  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 12-18)  

DealTicker has partnered with CalgaryDealsBlog to offer all my readers who have never registered or have never made any previous purchases an instantaneous free $5 credit to use on their site. Just follow the directions on my blog to get your credit.

Napa AutoPro is offering 2 oil, lube and filter changes, two 40 point safety inspections and 2 tire rotations for only $39. There's no expiration date on these vouchers so you can use them when you need your next oil change.

Steam Detailing has two available options for their deal today, you can get either 1 complete interior and exterior auto detailing package for $35 or you can get 2 complete interior and exterior auto detailing packages for $65.

Check out Dell's 12 Days of Dell sale, they got some good deals on some laptops and desktops. 

Clearly Contacts is having their biggest sale of the year, they have all their glasses on for $38 with promocode LUCKY38. There are some restrictions though so make sure you double check them before you make your purchase.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Do you ever see deals on spa packages?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Yes, there's usually a pretty good spa deal every couple of days on the blog.


DEAL UPDATE: 
DealFind has dropped the price of the Napa AutoPro deal today. The price dropped from $39 to $29 for for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes, Two 40 Point Safety Inspections and 2 Tire Rotations (71% Off)

----------


## Tik-Tok

Why'd you leave out the Blackfoot Inn Deal ?

Who could resist the luxurious "Hotel Blackfoot", with its "Gourmet Sunday Brunch"?  :Barf:   :Barf:   :Barf:  

God help 'out of towners' who get in on that.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 14 Deals:

- American Apparel - Save up to 54% Off on SocialShopper! 3 Deals Available  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: All In 1 Home Solutions - $59 for 2 Complete Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $281 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Advance Laser Clinic - $99 For 6 Sessions Of Laser Hair Removal On Any Small Body Part Of Your Choice (Save $501 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $24 for a 50-Minute Naturopathica Natural Facelift Facial + a Neck & Shoulder Massage (Save $276 or 92% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Ichi Rock Izakaya - $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dillyeo - $24 for a Swarovski Element Crystal Bracelet, Including Free Shipping (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Napa AutoPro - $29 for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes, Two 40 Point Safety Inspections and 2 Tire Rotations (71% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Crystal Ridge: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Plus Cart Rental, Two Large Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (51% Off)  
- Savour The Art of Food: $39 for a Four-Hour Three-Course Appetizer-and-Tapas Cooking Class with Wine Pairings for One or $69 for Two (51% Off)  
- Dr. Green Services: $35 for Up to 6,000 Square Feet of Lawn Aeration (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: DMS Smile - $49 for Two Teeth Whitening Kits (Save $350 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Roasterie - $20 for Freshly Roasted Coffee Beans (50% Off)  
- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $24 for a PADI Discover Scuba Class (52% Off)  
- Mexx: 40% Off + Extra 10% Off Friends with Benefits Sale (Mar 14-16)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 14)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 10 (Mar 14)  

SocialShopper has 3 great American Apparel Online deals for you to pick from. Each offer includes a $30 online credit to American Apparel:
- $30 for a unisex power washed tee shirt, plus a $30 credit from American Apparel Online (Total Value $58)
- $36 for a unisex circle scarf plus a $30 credit at American Apparel Online (Total Value $64)
- $22 for 2 nail polishes plus a $30 credit at American Apparel Online (Total Value $48) 
If you're an American Apparel fan then you probably want to take advantage of this deal!

Derma Vital has 4 spider vein removal treatments for only $39. These vouchers never expire either so you can use them whenever you want.

All in 1 Home Solutions is offering 2 complete cleaning visits for your entire home or office for only $59. This valid for up to 2500 sq ft. and up to 2.5 bathrooms. Additional charges for each bathroom, fridge and stove. You'll have a year to use these vouchers.

From now until Friday, March 16, 2012, Mexx is having their Friends with Benefits sale where you can save 40% off your purchase. If you print the coupon from my blog, you'll save an additional 10% so that's 50% off in total.

It's Wacky Wednesday at Ikea today. They have the Poang armchair on sale for $59.99 (reg $119) and they also have the Persby rug for only $4.99 (reg $9.99). There's more deals going on as well so check out their website for more details.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Green Cleaning Systems - $59 for 2 Complete Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $181 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa - $39 for a Luxurious 60-Minute Shiatsu Massage (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Music Centre Calgary - $199 for a George Washburn Limited Edition Acoustic Guitar Package Complete With Gig Bag, Stand, Digital Tuner, Picks, An Extra Pack Of Strings And Strap PLUS Bonus 2 Private Half Hour Guitar Lessons (Save $200 or 50% Off)  
- Hotel Blackfoot Calgary: $97 for a 1 Night Calgary Getaway for 2 People, Including Gourmet Breakfast Buffet, 2 Passes to the Laugh Shop Comedy Club (Save $156 or 62% Off)  
- Best Choice Pizza 2 For 1: $12 For $25 Worth Of Pizza, Wings, Salads And More (52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge - $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: American Apparel - Save up to 54% Off on SocialShopper! 3 Deals Available  
- LAST CHANCE: Smart Steam Cleaners - $25 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of Carpets and Floors for your Entire Home (Save $375 or 94% Off)  
- Monroe Grill & Lounge: $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner, $15 for $30 to Spend at Lunch, or $10 for $20 to Spend at Brunch (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Exclusive Cleaning - $99 for an Residential Housecleaning Sessions (Save $201 or 67% Off)  
- Rideau Hearing Services: $40 for a Complete Hearing Evaluation (50% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2012/03/rideau-hearing-services-40-for-complete.html 
- WestJet: Sky Wide Seat Sale or Extra 15% Off Promo Code  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Day 11 (Mar 15)  
- Jacob: 30% Off Regular Price Suprise Sale (Until Mar 17)  
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights within Canada and to select U.S. cities (Until Mar 16)  

Green Cleaning Systems is offering 2 complete cleaning visits for your entire home or office for only $59. There's no expiration date on these vouchers.

Pink Lime Salon and Spa has a luxurious 60-minute Shiatsu massage for only $39. You don't get a RMT receipt so you won't be able to use it for insurance purposes, only for personal use.

Music Centre Calgary has a George Washburn Limited Edition Acoustic Guitar Package complete with gig bag, stand, digital tuner, picks, an extra pack of strings and strap plus a bonus of 2 private half hour guitar lessons. If you've been wanting to pick up a new hobby, this might be the one to check out.

WestJet has two promotions going on right now, they have the Sky Wide Seats Sale where you can save on flights and vacation packages until March 20, 2012 for travel until June 27, 2012. The second one is there's a promo code where you can save an extra 15% off new online bookings within Canada and to New York via Newark/LaGuardia, Chicago, Orange County - Anaheim, San Francisco, and Palm Springs. Check it out if you're wanting to get away anytime soon!

Air Canada also has a similar promotion as mentioned above. They have a promo code for 15% off travel to Canada and to select U.S. destinations. 

Jacob is having a Surprise Sale where everything is 30% off the regular price. The sale goes until March 17, 2012 so check it out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: U-Centre - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Including Insurance Receipts (Save $131 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Phamtastic Spa - $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions - $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure And Your Choice Of A 30 Minute Hot Stone Massage Or Relaxation Massage (Save $81 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Vin De Vie Karaoke Lounge - $29 For A VIP Karaoke Room For 2 Hours, Up To 15 People And $40 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save $87 or 75% Off)  
- Sadick Skin Solutions - $93 for the Sadick Dermatology Group 5 Piece All-In-One Skin Care Kit (Save $99 or 52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Napa AutoPro - $29 for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes, Two 40 Point Safety Inspections and 2 Tire Rotations (71% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Britannia Dermedics - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Save $1,526 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Green Cleaning Systems - $59 for 2 Complete Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $181 or 75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Savour The Art of Food: $39 for a Four-Hour Three-Course Appetizer-and-Tapas Cooking Class with Wine Pairings for One or $69 for Two (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Los Mariachis Mexican Restaurant - $15 for Authentic Mexican Cuisine (50% Off)  
- Rendezvous Ethiopian Restaurant: $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Ethiopian Cuisine (50% Off)  
- Super Pad: $12 for Four Super Pads with Free Shipping (70% Off)  
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $30 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (54% Off)  
- Lotusvive: $50 for $100 Worth of Yoga Clothes (50% Off)  
- Entertainment Book: All Books on sale for only $17 with Free Shipping! (Until Mar 18)  
- The Body Shop: 30% Off Sitewide Online Sale (Mar 16-18)  
- Aeropostale: 30% Off Friends and Family Sale (Mar 15-18)  
- Dell Canada: Today's Days of Dell Deals - Last Day (Mar 16)  
- Apple: The new iPad is here!  

U-Centre has 2 sixty minute relaxation massages preformed by a registered massage therapist, including insurance receipts for only $39. This is a really good deal as you can claim these through your benefits and there's no expiry date on the vouchers!

Phamtastic Nails and Spa is offering a full Brazilian wax for only $19. This might be something you want to pick up for the upcoming summer.

Lasting Impressions has a 30 minute manicure, 30 minute pedicure and your choice of a 30 minute hot stone massage or relaxation massage for only $29. You'll have up to year to use up these vouchers. Make a mini spa day for yourself!

Entertainment is having another sale on their books. You can get the books for $17 with free shipping! There's a ton of coupons in here that are pretty useful so check it out if you haven't already.

You can save 30% off everything at the Body Shop online sale. It's this weekend only and you just need to enter the promo code SAVEGREEN at the checkout.

----------


## psycoticclown

So I just saw that Groupon has a go karting deal, seems pretty good. It's run by Allen Berg I think at the Karting track at the old race city. I heard the karts there rip pretty quick. $79 for $160 "worth" of karting. Gives you 30 min of track time plus track time. Good deal?

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu29602418

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa, Tires & Wheels - $29 for a Full Wheel Mounting, Balancing & Tire Rotating Package (Save $100 or 78% Off)  
- Green Cleaning Systems - $75 for Five Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $30 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $970 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: U-Centre - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Including Insurance Receipts (Save $131 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Lasting Impressions - $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure And Your Choice Of A 30 Minute Hot Stone Massage Or Relaxation Massage (Save $81 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Vin De Vie Karaoke Lounge - $29 For A VIP Karaoke Room For 2 Hours, Up To 15 People And $40 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save $87 or 75% Off)  
- Allen Berg Racing Schools: $79 for 30-Minute Race-Kart-Driving Experience (Save $81 or 51% Off)  
- Bruno's Bar & Grill: $5 for $10 Worth of Great Eats (50% Off)  
- Payless Shoes: Extra 30% Off Friends and Family Coupon (Until Mar 18)  
- GAP: 20% Off Your Entire Online Purchase Promo Code (Mar 17)  
- Old Navy: 17% Off Everything 'It's your Lucky Day' Sale (Mar 17)  

Happy St. Paddy's Day!

Sol Optix is offering $209 worth of prescription sunglasses or prescription eyeglasses for only $19. Looks like there's no expiry date on these vouchers either.

Accentus Auto Spa, Tires & Wheels has a full wheel mounting, balancing & tire rotating package for only $29. Since our winter is winding down, this would be good who need their winter tires swapped for their summers.

Green Cleaning Systems has five rooms of carpet cleaning for only $75. These vouchers do expire in June so make sure you book them right away if you're wanting it done.

Payless Shoes is having a Friends and Family event this weekend, you can save an additional 30% off your purchase with a printable coupon.

GAP is having an online sale today where you can save 20% off your entire purchase. This is valid online only and use promo code GAPCGREEN at checkout. They also offer free shipping on purchases over $50.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $69 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $171 or 71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: KissMe! Teeth Whitening - $27 for a Deluxe 9-Piece Teeth Whitening Kit (Save $91 or 77% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Green Cleaning Systems - $59 for 2 Complete Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $181 or 75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Lasting Impressions - $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure, 30 Minute Pedicure And Your Choice Of A 30 Minute Hot Stone Massage Or Relaxation Massage (Save $81 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Vin De Vie Karaoke Lounge - $29 For A VIP Karaoke Room For 2 Hours, Up To 15 People And $40 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save $87 or 75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Super Pad - $12 for Four Super Pads with Free Shipping (70% Off)  
- Embrace Dry Cleaning & Alterations: $25 for $50 Worth of Dry Cleaning and Alterations (50% Off)  
- SoBuckIt.com: $19 for Four Folding Vases and Four Packages of Luvensco Soil (62% Off)  
- Garage: Take 15% Off all Orders and Free Shipping (Until Mar 18)  
- Zellers: $5 Off when you spend $35 or more Coupon (Until Mar 22)  

Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc has a complete interior and exterior window cleaning for only $69. There's no expiry date on these vouchers and they will clean up to 15 windows in total.

KissMe! Teeth Whitening has a complete deluxe 9-piece teeth whitening kit for only $27. If you're looking at whitening your teeth without having to pay the dentist those high fees, you might want to check this one out.

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the Green Cleaning Systems deal, you can get 2 complete cleaning visits for your entire home or office for only $59. Also, the Lasting Impressions deal ends today as well, you can get a 30 minute manicure, 30 minute pedicure and your choice of a 30 minute hot stone massage or relaxation massage for only $29. 

Garage has a online special today where you can save 15% off all orders plus free shipping. Discounts will be applied at checkout.

There's a Zellers' printable coupon where you can save $5 off your purchase when you spend $35 or more (before taxes). It's valid from March 16-22, 2012. If you're wanting to purchase something from there, make sure you print the coupon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant - $29 for a Prix Fixe 4 Course Indian Dinner for 2 People, Including Entrees, Appetizers, Sides and Dessert (66% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness - $99 for 1-Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $2,761 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dignity Memorial - $49 For $1000 Off Your Pre-Planned Funeral Services. Over 180 Locations In Canada (Save $951 or 95% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Pure Energy Dance Foundation - $30 For A 6 Week Introduction To Dance Program Including Hip Hop, Ballet and Jazz Classes For Ages 3 And Up (Save $120 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Arashi Do Martial Arts - $19 for 10 Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Muay Thai or Cardio Kickboxing Classes (Save $131 or 88% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: U-Centre - $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Relaxation Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Including Insurance Receipts (Save $131 or 77% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Steam Detailing - $35 for 1 or $65 for 2 Complete Interior & Exterior Auto Detailing Packages (Save $95 or 73% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: SkinScience: $99 for Five 30-Minute Photo Dynamic Therapy Facial Treatments (74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $69 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $171 or 71% Off)  
- Just in Time Furnace Cleaning: $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $91 or 57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: FRESH! Fitness: $20 for Five, or $35 for Ten 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (80% Off)  
- Osteria De Medici: $125 for Three-Hour Cooking Class with Antonietta Terrigno, Wine Pairing, and Signed Book at Osteria De Medici (Save $125 or 50% Off)  
- Oil Tech Express: $65 for a Small Engine Tune Up (Save $70 or 52% Off)  
- TurboTax: 20% Off any TurboTax Online Edition (Until Mar 26)  
- LAST CHANCE: Clearly Contacts - Biggest Sale of the Year - All Glasses only $38! (Ends Mar 19)  
- Petcetera: Spend $50, Get a $25 Gift Card (Mar 19- 25)  

Rajoot Restaurant has a prix fixe 4 course Indian dinner for 2 people, including entrees, appetizers, sides and dessert for only $29. There's no expiry date for these vouchers either so you can use them when you feel like some Indian food.

Chehra Wellness has 1 year of unlimited microdermabrasion treatments for only $99. You will have up until one year to redeem your first visit and then your voucher will be begin from there.

Pure Energy Dance Foundation is offering a 6 week introduction to dance program including hip hop, ballet and jazz classes for ages 3 and up for only $30. If you have any little ones that you were thinking of putting in dance, this would be a good one to pick up.

It's tax season so if you're still looking for a program, you can save 20% on any TurboTax Online Edition. This offer expires on March 26, 2012 so check it out if you're needing something for your taxes.

Clearly Contacts' biggest sale of the year ends today. All glasses are only $38. If you're looking for some new glasses, you probably want to check this out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic - $99 for 5 Sixty Minute Infrared Full Body Wraps (Save $346 or 78% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Baron's Contracting - $79 for the Interior Painting of 2 Rooms with 2 Coats of Sherwin Williams Paint (Save $206 or 72% Off)  
- American Apparel: Lots of Great Deals on Dealathons! Save 51- 90% Off!  
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops - $39 for 2 Eco-Friendly Soy Memory Foam Pillows (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: All In 1 Home Solutions - $59 for 2 Complete Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $281 or 83% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rajdoot Restaurant - $29 for a Prix Fixe 4 Course Indian Dinner for 2 People, Including Entrees, Appetizers, Sides and Dessert (66% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Himark Martin Tailors - $199 for Three Custom Tailored Shirts (54% Off)  
- Lavish Salon: $29 for a Shampoo, Deep-Conditioning Redken Chemistry Treatment, Scalp Massage, Haircut, Blow Dry, and Style (55% Off)  
- Signature Smile: $99 for One or $179 for Two In-Office Teeth-Whitening Treatments or a $22 for a Take-Home Whitening Pen (Up to 64% Off)  
- Ranea Boutique - $19 for a Pair of Tear Drop Swarovski Element Earrings Including Free Shipping (72% Off)  
- Christian Tyler Designs: $24 for an Aphrodite charm bracelet (51% Off)  
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Paris, France - $771 roundtrip after taxes!  
- GlenEagles Golf: Free Round of Golf with Cart when you bring a Friend Certificate  
- Banana Republic: Save up to 40% Off Select Items In-Store or Online  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 19-25)  

Advance Laser Clinic has 5 sixty minute infrared full body wraps for only $99. These vouchers never expire so you can use them whenever you want.

Baron's Contracting is offering interior painting of 2 rooms with 2 coats of Sherwin Williams paint for only $79. You'll have about a year to use up these vouchers.

Dealathons has partnered with American Apparel and they have quite a few deals today. For the in-store or online deals, you can get 2 lip gloss' for $12 or 5 pairs of high seed stitched trouser socks for men for only $22. As for the online deals, you can get a months supply of underwear for only $30, a 3 pack of baby rib spaghetti tank tops for $12, a pack of unisex power wash tees for $29, a 3 pack of rounded collar short sleeve button downed shirts for $55, a 3 pack of pique tees for $35 or a 3 pack of rib uneck tank tops for only $25. Lots of different options so check them out.

YYC Deals posted a great flight deal, you can fly from Calgary to Paris for only $771 roundtrip after taxes. If you're interested in going, you should check out the deal.

For all you golfers, The Links of GlenEagles is offering a complimentary round of golf with power-cart when you bring a friend and they pay the regular greenfee rate of $113.33 for 18-holes. It's like a buy one get one free offer so if you're itching to play this year, you should check it out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

DealFind has a new promo code that will save you an extra $5 off any deal on their site! The code is available for 48 hours only and ends on Wednesday, March 21, 2012 at 11:59 pm EDT.

Enter the promotion code SPRING at checkout to get the discount. There's a limit of one per customer.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 21 Deals:

- DealFind: Extra $5 Off Any Deal Promo Code (Until Mar 21) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $145 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bijoux Hair Salon - $29 for a Kevin Murphy Shampoo & Conditioning Treatment, Scalp Massage, Cut, Blow Dry and Style + BONUS (52% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Anishas Medispa - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $4,101 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa - $39 For A Complete Automotive Detailing Package With Premium Exterior Hand Wax And Interior Cleaning (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Atloc Canada - $19 For Two 45 Minute Language Tutoring Classes In English, French, Spanish, Or Russian (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bombshell's Beauty Bar - $24 for a Wash, Cut, Style + 8 Foil Highlights (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $69 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $171 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Advance Laser Clinic - $89 for 5 Sixty Minute Infrared Full Body Wraps (Save $356 or 80% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $20 for $40 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services and $100 to Spend on Wedding Gown Preservation (50% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre - $20 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (60% Off) 
- The Kilkenny Irish Pub: $20 for $40 worth of Irish Pub Fare for Two, or $30 for $60 worth of pub fare for Four (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Herbal Magic - $99 for Ultimate Weight Loss Kits (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Athlima Fitness - $29.99 for A Month Long Women's MMA Bootcamp (Save $90.01 or 75% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 21) 
- GAP: 25% Off Your Online Purchase Today (Mar 21 Only) 

Enter the promo code *SPRING* on DealFind and you'll get an extra $5 off any deal. This offer ends tonight.

For only $39, you can get a complete Automotive Detailing Package With Premium Exterior Hand Wax And Interior Cleaning at Accentus Auto Spa (70% Off).

Today is your last chance to buy the DealFind's Fairy's Touch Cleaning - $69 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning deal. At the time of this post, they have sold over 300 vouchers. 

The Riverside Golf driving range deal has sold over 300 vouchers.

Groupon's The Kilkenny Irish Pub deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 700 vouchers at the time of this post.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Blades Lawn Care - $59 for a 2 Hour Full Spring Lawn Rehabilitation, Including Aeration and Fertilization for the Front and Back Lawn (Save $78 or 57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: American Apparel - $15 for $30 to Spend on Chic and Modern Fashions (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $39 for an Express Manicure, Pedicure and 60-Minute Thai Massage (Save $101 or 73% Off)  
- Clive's Family Restaurant: $12 For Unlimited Pancakes And Coffee For Two (52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Rajdoot Restaurant - $29 for a Prix Fixe 4 Course Indian Dinner for 2 People, Including Entrees, Appetizers, Sides and Dessert (66% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Lavish Salon - $29 for a Shampoo, Deep-Conditioning Redken Chemistry Treatment, Scalp Massage, Haircut, Blow Dry, and Style (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $145 or 75% Off)  
- Calgary Family Wellness: $47 for a One-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage, Chiropractic Consultation, and Computerized Health Assessment (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo - $35 for a Professional Photo Shoot with 11 Colour Prints and One Mini CD at Magenta Studio Photo (Save $144 or 80% Off)  
- Paper Pastimes - $12.95 for Unique Arts and Craft Supplies (57% Off)  
- LiveItNexus - $10 for 3 Energy Balance Band Bracelets - Taxes & Shipping Included (Save $95 or 90% Off)  
- Stylexchange: 30% Off Friends & Family Sale (Mar 22-25)  
- Garage: 20% Off Everything In-Store + Free Swag Bag (Mar 22 from 4-9pm)  
- WestJet & Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by Mar 25)  
- HOT DEAL: Tech2Rescue - $19 for $88 Worth of Onsite Computer Repairs and Maintenance (78% Off)  

Blades Lawn Care has a 2 hour full spring lawn rehabilitation, including aeration and fertilization for the front and back lawn for only $59. There's no expiry date on these vouchers and it looks like it's good timing as Spring is finally here.

You can get an $30 American Apparel voucher for only $15 today. This vouchers are valid at any retail location in Calgary and Edmonton, you also have the option of using it online as well.

My Salon Esthetics is offering an express manicure, pedicure and 60-minute Thai massage for only $39. If you're wanting a mini spa day, this would be a nice one.

Stylexchange is having a Friends and Family sale where you can save 30% off almost everything. The sale will be on from March 22-25, 2012. They offer free shipping on any orders over $75.

Garage is having a 'Get Spotted Shopping Event' tonight (Thursday, March 22, 2012) from 4-9pm where you can get 20% off everything in store and a free swag bag with any purchase of $30 or more.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 23 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms, Chin, Upper Lip, Hands, Feet, Sideburns, Knees, Front of Neck, or Back of Neck (Save $2,713 or 97% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre - $37 For Your Choice Of A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Or Deep Tissue Massage, Plus Receive 25% Off Your Next Massage (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag - $25 for Paintball Package for 2 Including Equipment and an Unlimited Hot Dog BBQ (69% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser Clinic - $89 for 5 Sixty Minute Infrared Full Body Wraps (Save $356 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Blades Lawn Care - $59 for a 2 Hour Full Spring Lawn Rehabilitation, Including Aeration and Fertilization for the Front and Back Lawn (Save $78 or 57% Off)  
- Healing Hands Health and Wellness: $49 for a One-Hour Facial Rejuvenation Acupuncture Treatment and Consultation (59% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Naturalase Medi Spa - $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $198 for a Medium, or $297 for a Large Area (Save $501 or 84% Off)  
- Crepes & Cravings: $5 for $10 towards Crepes, Gelato and More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa - $39 for Seasonal Tire Storage (69% Off)  
- Best Choice Pizza: $9 for $20 Worth of Delicious and Fresh Pizza, Wings, Donair, Drinks & More (55% Off)  
- Apple Depot - $19 for an Aqua Skin Universal Underwater Smartphone Case with Free Shipping (68% Off)  
- Waterway Houseboats: $499 For A 4 Day Midweek Mirage 40 Houseboat Rental - Two Options Available (Save $502 or 50% Off)  
- The Body Shop: Entire Store 3 Items for $30 (Mar 23-25)  
- RW&CO: 30% Off Customer Appreciation Sale (Mar 25)  
- Entertainment Book: 50% Off All Books and Free Shipping! (Until Mar 31)  

AnishaS MediSpa has 8 laser hair removal sessions of your choice of bikini line, underarms, chin, upper lip, hands, feet, sideburns, front of neck or back of neck for only $79. That's about $10 per session and there's no expiration date on these vouchers either.

Fuji Yama is being featured again. This time they're offering $40 worth of sushi, Japanese cuisine, drinks and more for only $20 and the vouchers are valid at both their locations.

Mantra Wellness Centre has your choice of a 60 minute RMT Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massage, plus recieve 25% off your next massage for only $37. You can claim these massages on your benefits since the service is being preformed by a RMT.

For this weekend, The Body Shop has an offer where you can get 3 items for $30. This is valid on the entire store so you can get pretty much anything you like.

RW&CO is having a customer appreciation sale this Sunday, March 25, 2012 where you can save an extra 30% off the last ticketed price (before taxes)! You can print the copy of the invitation off my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 24 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: DM's Photography - $49 for a 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 10 High Resolution Professionally Edited Printable Images on DVD, Five 4x6 Prints and an 8x10 Print (Save $350 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: H&R Block Canada - $15 for H&R Block At Home 2011 Deluxe Tax Return Software (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vin De Vie - $39 for a VIP Karaoke Room for 3 Hours, Up To 15 People and $40 Worth Of Food And Drinks (Save $115 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Instyle Space - $15 for Decorative Wall Stickers (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mantra Wellness Centre - $37 For Your Choice Of A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Or Deep Tissue Massage, Plus Receive 25% Off Your Next Massage (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa - $49 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $145 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: AnishaS MediSpa - $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms, Chin, Upper Lip, Hands, Feet, Sideburns, Knees, Front of Neck, or Back of Neck and a Photofacial (Save $2,963 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Clean - $35 for Full-Car Detail Service (Save $95 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Capture the Flag - $25 for Paintball Package for 2 Including Equipment and an Unlimited Hot Dog BBQ (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Healing Hands Health and Wellness - $49 for a One-Hour Facial Rejuvenation Acupuncture Treatment and Consultation (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Lawyers - $24 to Create Your Own Legal Will (Save $85.61 or 78% Off) 
- Walmart & Future Shop: Nintendo 3DS on sale for only $119.99 + $20 Off Rebate! 
- Old Navy, Gap & Banana Republic: Save 25-30% Off 3 Great Brands Online Only (Until Mar 26) 
- Future Shop: 3 Days of Savings Sale (Mar 23-25) 

DealFind has an excellent photography deal today. My cousin Harry is the owner of DM's Photography. My wife and I have done a couple photo shoots with him and highly recommend his services. We're always blown away by how nice the pictures turn out. He's very passionate at what he does and has an impressive portfolio. Tell him Raymond from Calgary Deals Blog referred you.

TeamBuy is offering H&R Block Tax Software for only $15 (50% Off).

TeamBuy extended the Fuji Yama sushi deal for another week.

The Auto Pro Clean deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 1,000 vouchers at the time of this post.

The Nintendo 3DS is currently on sale for only $119.99 (retails for $169.99) at Walmart and Future Shop! The offer is available in-store or online. If you combine this sale with Nintendo's $20 Mail-In Rebate, you'll be paying $99.99 for a brand name 3DS! I've been holding out and waiting for a sale like this. I'm going to finally pick one up later today. Can't wait to play Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7!

This weekend only, you can save 25% off your purchase or 30% off when you spend $100 or more at Old Navy, Gap or Banana Republic! This sale is available online only. The great thing about this sale is all 3 brands share the same checkout so you can combine your order from all 3 sites! You can get free shipping on any order over $50.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services - $50 for a Complete Cleaning of Furnace and 10 Ducts in Your Home (Save $76 or 60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (Save 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: e-Accessories - $39 for Ray-Ban Wayfarer Sunglasses. Choice of 3 colours (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mantra Wellness Centre - $37 For Your Choice Of A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Or Deep Tissue Massage, Plus Receive 25% Off Your Next Massage (51% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Blades Lawn Care - $59 for a 2 Hour Full Spring Lawn Rehabilitation, Including Aeration and Fertilization for the Front and Back Lawn (Save $78 or 57% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Healing Hands Health and Wellness: $49 for a One-Hour Facial Rejuvenation Acupuncture Treatment and Consultation (59% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: DM's Photography - $49 for a 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 10 High Resolution Professionally Edited Printable Images on DVD, Five 4x6 Prints and an 8x10 Print (Save $350 or 88% Off)  
- Dr. Green: $19 for One, or $35 for Two Spring Fertilizer Treatments (62% Off)  
- Miss Behave Boudoir Photography: $139 for a Boudoir Photo-Shoot Package with Prints. Two Options Available (Save $161 or 54% Off)  
- Eden Wellness & Vibration - $42 for One, $79 for Two, or $119 for Three One-Hour Massages (Up to 54% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets Inc. - $25 for $200 Worth of Premium Alberta Beef, Fish and Chicken (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off any Purchase of $30 or More Coupon (Until Mar 25)  
- Garage Clothing: 20% Off Your Entire Online Purchase (Mar 25)  
- REMINDER: RW&CO: 30% Off Customer Appreciation Sale (Mar 25)  

Fresh Air Furnace Services is offering a complete cleaning of furnace and 10 ducts in your home for only $50. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Bragg Creek Paintball has a package for a 2 person day for paintball, including guns, 200 paintballs each and equipment for only $19. That's only about $10 a person. There's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them at anytime.

e-Accessories.ca has Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses for only $39. There's a choice of 3 colours to choose from and taxes are included, however, you will have to pay a flat rate of $10 for shipping. This is perfect since summer is around the corner. 

There's a printable coupon for Bath & Body Works. If you spend over $30, you can save $10 with the coupon. It expires today so make sure you take advantage of it.

Garage Clothing is offering 20% off your entire online purchase today (March 25, 2012). Check them out online if you're a fan of them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dean Clean Services Inc - $59 for 2 Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $841 or 93% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Anishas MediSpa - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Sava $7,779 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Pearl Teeth Whitening - $35 For 8 Teeth Whitening Treatments Plus A Maintenance Pen With 8 Bonus Treatments Including Taxes And Free Shipping (Save $165 or 83% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes with Experienced Trainers (Save $230 or 92% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: West Can Security Inc - $35 for a Complete Security Package (Save $1,537 or 98% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa - $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms, Chin, Upper Lip, Hands, Feet, Sideburns, Knees, Front of Neck, or Back of Neck and a Photofacial (Save $2,963 or 97% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: e-Accessories - $39 for Ray-Ban Wayfarer Sunglasses. Choice of 3 colours (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga Wellness Centre - $34 for a 1-Hour Thai Massage and 5 Yoga Classes (Save $156 or 82% Off)  
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $94 for a 65-Minute TEYE Advanced Facial or 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap, Plus $50 to Spend on TEYE Products (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (Save 73% Off)  
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off)  
- ShopOnlineDeals.com: $35 For A Personalized Sterling Silver Name Necklace With Free Shipping (56% Off)  
- Just Mattress - $49 for Mattresses and Bedroom Accessories (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: TurboTax - Save 20% Off any TurboTax Online Edition (Until Mar 26)  
- Zellers: Save $10 Off Apparel, Sleepwear & Accessories Coupon (Until Mar 29)  
- Mexx: Get a $25 Savings Card for every $100 Spent (Until Apr 8)  

Dean Clean Services Inc is offering 2 professional steam carpet cleaning visits for your entire home or office for only $59. There's no expiration date on these vouchers.

Anishas MediSpa has 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on 6 body parts of your choice for only $189. You'll have up to one year to activate your voucher.

Canadian Pearl Teeth Whitening has 8 teeth whitening treatments plus a maintenance pen with 8 bonus treatments including taxes and free shipping for only $35. If you're looking for a whiter smile, you should check this one out.

This is your last chance to save 20% off any TurboTax Online Edition. Remember that our tax return filing deadline is April 30, 2012. So if you're planning on filing your own taxes, this might be something to check out.

There's a Zellers' printable coupon where you can save $10 off when your spend $40 or more (before taxes) on women's, men's & kids apparel, sleepwear & accessories. It's valid until March 29, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: VI-Renova Construction & Renovation - $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Electrical, Plumbing, Roofing, Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Floors, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $146 or 75% Of)  
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf - $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets at the Driving Range and Food and Drinks (Save $136 or 63% Off)  
- American Apparel: Save 50-73% Off Select Items on Dealathons!  
- HOT DEAL: Steam Detailing - $35 For A Complete Interior And Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $95 or 73% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Baron's Contracting - $79 for the Interior Painting of 2 Rooms with 2 Coats of Sherwin Williams Paint (Save $206 or 72% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: DM's Photography - $49 for a 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 10 High Resolution Professionally Edited Printable Images on DVD, Five 4x6 Prints and an 8x10 Print (Save $350 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Dean Clean Services Inc - $59 for 2 Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $841 or 93% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: LiveItNexus - $22 for 8 Replacement Oral B Compatible Toothbrush Heads with Free Shipping (78% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services - $69 for Cleaning Services for One Furnace and 12 Vents, Plus $50 Fresh Air Furnace Services Gift Card (64% Off)  
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $99 for Outdoor Beginners Rock-Climbing Course (Save $110 or 53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Lawyers - $24 to Create Your Own Legal Will (Save $85.61 or 78% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Born Beautiful Laser - $49 for IPL Photofacial and a Consultation (82% Off)  
- BeautyLicious: $29 for a Designer Inspired 10mm Silver Bead Bracelet and Earrings Set - Taxes & Shipping Included (54% Off)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 26- Apr 1)  
- Domino's Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza Facebook 50,000 Fans Promo (Mar 27 Only)  
- REMINDER: Entertainment Book: 50% Off All Books and Free Shipping! (Until Mar 31)  

VI-Renova Construction & Renovation is offering 3 hours of handyman services, including electrical, plumbing, roofing, carpentry, painting, installation, floors, bathrooms and repairs for only $49. So if you're needing some help around the house to fix up some things, this might be something to check out.

Boulder Creek Golf has 18 holes of golf for 2 including cart, 2 buckets at the driving range and food and drinks for only $79. If you're a golfer, this is probably a deal you want to take advantage of.

Dealathons has partnered with American Apparel and they have 7 great deals available. Check out my blog for more information.

Domino's Pizza is offering 50% off any pizza today (March 27, 2012). To take advantage of the deal, you'll have to like Domino's Pizza on Facebook and become a fan. Then there's a link to get the discount off the pizza when ordering.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wenesday, March 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning - $59 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $80 or 58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Houston's Public House - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Pizza, Steak Dishes, Ribs and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $25 For A 50 Minute NATUROPATHICA Ultrasound & Microcurrent Natural Face Lift Facial, Including Neck And Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass - $19 for $110 towards Windshield Replacement or 3 Chip Repairs - Valid at 2 Locations (Save $91 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Magic Stitch & Dry Cleaning - $8 for Pant Hemming Services (50% Off)  
- 123TonerAndInk.com: $15 for $35 Worth of Ink and Toner Cartridges (57% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: American Apparel - $15 for $30 to Spend on Chic and Modern Fashions (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (Save 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: VI-Renova Construction & Renovation - $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Electrical, Plumbing, Roofing, Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Floors, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $146 or 75% Of)  
- Joey's Seafood Restaurant: $15 for $30 Worth of Seafood for Two or $25 for $50 Worth for Four. Two Options Available. (50% Off)  
- RDeals.ca: $2 for a $10 Kernels Popcorn Promo Card (80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Rampage City - $9 for a Paintball Package for 2 - Including Equipment & Gear Rentals + 100 Paintballs Per Person (82% Off)  
- Calgary Underground Film Festival: $10 for Two Tickets to Film Screening of Choice (50% Off)  
- Please Mum: Up to 80% Off Entire Store + Extra 15% Off Code!  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 28)  
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Already Reduced Items 3-Hours Only Sale (Mar 28, 5-8 pm)  

Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning is offering a complete furnace and duct cleaning for your home for only $59. There's no expiration date on these vouchers either.

Houston's Public House has a deal for $15 where you can get $30 worth of delicious pizza, steak dishes, ribs and drinks. I've never been to this place before, I think it'll be worth checking out.

Calgary Anti-Aging Spa has a 50 minute Naturopathica ultrasound & microcurrent natural face lift facial, including neck and shoulder massage for only $25. This sounds like an interesting concept and the vouchers never expire.

RDeals.ca is featuring Kernels Popcorn today. You can get a $10 Kernels Popcorn Promo Card for only $2. This is a really sweet deal if you're a fan of Kernels. I picked mine up already.

Please Mum has an amazing Web Exclusive sale right now. For a limited time only, you can save up to 80% off the entire store (regular priced items) during their Easter Blowout Sale! To top it off, there's also a promo code where you can an additional 15% off when you spend $65 or more, just enter EASTER15 at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 29 Deals:

- Free Draw: TurboTax Online Edition Giveaway! Join now to win!  
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Posh de Luxe Nail Lounge - $25 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Hidden Ridge Resort - $199 for a 2 Night Banff Escape for 2 Adults in a 1 Bedroom Condo Including a Burger and Beer Coupon for Wild Bill's Legendary Saloon and a S'Mores Kit (Save $394 or 66% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Blue Jade - $29 for an Elegant 18k White Gold Plated Necklace and Earrings Set with Swarovski Austrian Crystal Elements and Black Pearls with Free Shipping (64% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 For A Two Person Pass Including Paintball Guns, Goggles, Coveralls, Unlimited Air And 200 Paintballs Each (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $25 For A 50 Minute NATUROPATHICA Ultrasound & Microcurrent Natural Face Lift Facial, Including Neck And Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant - $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dean Clean Services Inc - $59 for 2 Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning Visits for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $841 or 93% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning - $50 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $89 or 64% Off)  
- TAIT Photography: $79 for a Hour-Long Boudoir Photo Shoot, Two Retouched 4x6 Prints or Two Digital Files, and 10% Off Additional Prints (64% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz - $49 for a Cut, Colour and Style (Save $166 or 77% Off)  
- jchu photography: $39 for a Three-Hour Digital Photography Workshop for One or $69 for Two (54% Off)  
- IPressIt.com: $22 for 2 Customized T-Shirts - Shipping Included (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Chimney Sweeps - $69.95 for Fireplace and Chimney Cleaning (56% Off)  
- la Vie en Rose: 40% Off Regular Priced VIP Sale (Mar 29- Apr 1)  
- 2012 Calgary Golf Show: $2 Off Coupon (BMO Centre Mar 31- April 1)  

TurboTax has given me a copy of their top selling TurboTax Online Edition and I'll be giving it away to a luck reader. If you want to enter, there's a few ways of doing so. You can join our mailing list, become a fan of our facebook page or follow us on twitter. If you're already part of our mailing list, you'll be automatically entered already.

Supreme Shine has a exterior and interior car detailing, including hand wash and wax, full interior vacuum, floor mat shampoo and odour eliminator for only $29. This is a good time to have your vehicle cleaned since winter is finally over.

Posh de Luxe Nail Lounge is offering a pedicure and Shellac manicure for only $25. You'll have up to one year to use up these vouchers and if you don't want the Shellac done on your nails, you can get the deal for $19 instead.

La Vie en Roser is having a VIP sale event which starts today and will end on Sunday, April 1, 2012. You can save 40% off regular priced merchandise and it's valid in-store and online. Don't forget to print the in-store invitation if you do plan on visiting them.

There's a Calgary Golf Show coming to Calgary which will be held at the BMO Centre from March 31 - April 1, 2012. There's a printable coupon for $2 off your admission so be sure to print it out if you're planning on going.

----------


## nj2Type-S

has anybody tried buying coupons for this:

- HOT DEAL: Steam Detailing - $35 For A Complete Interior And Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $95 or 73% Off) 

i've been trying for a couple of days now but it keeps redirecting me to a different deal.  :dunno:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (Save $120 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Best Choice Pizza - $20 for $40 Worth of Pizza, Wings, Salads and More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Donair 2 Go - $10 For $20 Worth Of Authentic Egyptian Food (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $79 For An 18 Hole Round Of Golf For Two, Use of Power Cart, Two Buckets of Practice Balls, Plus Beers and Hot Dogs (Save $136 or 63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club - $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People, Including Power Cart Rental and 2 Large Buckets of Driving Range Golf Balls (Save $79 or 53% Off)  
- Dick's Pub & Grill: $5 for $10 Worth Of Food And Drink (50% Off)  
- Canada Dosa Corner - $10 for South Indian Dining and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: VI-Renova Construction & Renovation - $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Electrical, Plumbing, Roofing, Carpentry, Painting, Installations, Floors, Bathrooms and Repairs (Save $146 or 75% Of)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Supreme Shine - $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness and Spa - $24 for a 50-Minute Vitamin Infused Facial (Save $101 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: hCG Diet Plan - $45 for a Bottle of Homeopathic hCG Ultra Drops - Featured on Dr. Oz (55% Off)  
- Eden Wellness & Vibration: $99 for Six Whole-Body Vibration Sessions and a 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Massage, or $39 for Four Whole-Body Vibration Sessions and a 45-Minute Weight-Loss Nutrition Consultation (58% Off)  
- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $24 for 90-Minute Discover Scuba Course (52% Off)  
- Michaels: 50% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupon (Mar 30)  
- The Body Shop: Save up to 50% Off Sitewide (Until Apr 1)  
- Rona: Save 15% Off One Product of your Choice Coupon (Mar 31)  

Silk Hair Salon has a 45 minute Shellac spa manicure and a 45 minute Shellac spa pedicure featuring Aveda products for only $25. There is no expiry date on these vouchers.

Best Choice Pizza has a deal where you can get $40 worth of pizza, wings, salads and more for only $20. They offer free delivery as well if you live within a 5km radius from the store.

It's golfing season and there's two different deals today. One is at Bouder Creek where you can get an 18 hole round of golf for two, use of power cart, two buckets of practice balls, plus beers and hot dogs for only $79. Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club is offering 18 holes of golf for 2 people, including power cart rental and 2 large buckets of driving range golf balls for only $69. So if you've been itching to get out, these are some pretty good deals.

Michaels has a printable coupon where you can get 50% off any one regular price item that is only valid for today Friday, March 30, 2012. 

The Body Shop is having a buy more, save more online sale this weekend. The more products you purchase, the more you save. You can save up to 50% on your purchase.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by nj2Type-S_ 
> *has anybody tried buying coupons for this:
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Steam Detailing - $35 For A Complete Interior And Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $95 or 73% Off) 
> 
> i've been trying for a couple of days now but it keeps redirecting me to a different deal. *



Most of the links on my blog should take you directly to the deal. If you see another deal featured on the page, it usually means the daily deals site moved the deal to the side and made it a side deal.

The Steam Detailing has expired, but DealFind is featuring a similar car detailing deal to Supreme Shine for $29: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2012...ne-29-for.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 31 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Elite Fitness Calgary - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Women's Only Foundations of Fitness Classes (Save $440 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lavish Lawns - $29 for Spring Fertilization Package with Lawn Analysis (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dillyeo - $39 for a Swarovski Elements Double Tiered Austrian Crystal Bracelet, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (61% Off)  
- Silk Hair Salon - $239 for Japanese Hair Straightening (60% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning - $50 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $89 or 64% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon - $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (Save $120 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Boulder Creek Golf Course - $79 For An 18 Hole Round Of Golf For Two, Use of Power Cart, Two Buckets of Practice Balls, Plus Beers and Hot Dogs (Save $136 or 63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Donair 2 Go - $10 For $20 Worth Of Authentic Egyptian Food (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: hCG Diet Plan - $45 for a Bottle of Homeopathic hCG Ultra Drops - Featured on Dr. Oz (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: TAIT Photography: $79 for a Hour-Long Boudoir Photo Shoot, Two Retouched 4x6 Prints or Two Digital Files, and 10% Off Additional Prints (64% Off)  
- Bikram Yoga Northwest: $39 for Five Bikram Yoga Classes (54% Off)  
- Access Roadside Assistance: $29 for a One-Year Basic Roadside Assistance (59% Off)  
- Hollister and Abercrombie & Fitch: 20% Off Entire Purchase (Until Apr 2)  
- Naturalizer: Extra 30% Off Entire Purchase Friends and Family Event (Until Apr 2)  
- Toys R Us: Free LEGO Easter Bunny Event (Mar 31, 11am- 2pm Only)  

Elite Fitness Calgary has a 20 class pass to women's only foundations of fitness for only $20. It'll only cost you a buck a class to attend. There's also no expiry date on these vouchers.

Lavish Lawns is offering a spring fertilization package with lawn analysis for only $29. They also have another offer where you can get $80 credit towards fertilizing and weed control services for only $10. Check them out if you're looking for someone to do your lawn work this year.

Dillyeo has a Swarovski elements double tiered Austrian crystal bracelet, including taxes and shipping for only $39. If you're looking at getting a gift for the significant other, this would be nice. These vouchers never expire either.

Hollister and Abercrombie & Fitch have a promo right now until Monday, April 2, 2012. You can save 20% off your entire purchase online and in-store.

Naturalizer has a friends and family shopping even this weekend where you can save an additional 30% off your entire purchase. The offer is valid both in-store and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Raspberry Ketone - $59 for a 60 Day Supply of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplements - Tax and Free Shipping Included (58% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Anishas MediSpa - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Sava $7,779 or 98% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Donair 2 Go - $10 For $20 Worth Of Authentic Egyptian Food (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: hCG Diet Plan - $45 for a Bottle of Homeopathic hCG Ultra Drops - Featured on Dr. Oz (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine - $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Elite Fitness Calgary - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Women's Only Foundations of Fitness Classes (Save $440 or 96% Off)  
- Calgary Zumba: $49 for 10, or $79 for 20 Zumba Classes (59% Off)  
- Westside Laser & Light: $59 for a Microdermabrasion and Consultation With Optional Illuminize Peel and Makeup Application (Save $66 or 53% Off)  
- Christian Tyler Designs: $9 for a Pair of Pure White Fresh Water Pearl Earrings (53% Off)  
- Old Navy: Save 15% Off Your Online Purchase Today (Apr 1)  
- GAP: Save 25% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Apr 1-3)  
- Mexx: Extra 40% Off Already-Reduced Merchandise (Until Apr 1)  

For all you planning on doing some Spring cleaning, you can get 250 pounds of junk removal, including labour, transportation, and disposal fee from 1-888-JUNK-VAN for only $35. There's no expiry on these vouchers either so you can use them at any time.

You can get a 60 day supply of raspberry Ketone weigh loss supplements with tax and shipping included for only $59. This stuff was featured on Dr. Oz.

There's a few deals ending today:
- Anishas MediSpa's 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal for $189
- Donair 2 Go has $20 worth of authentic Egyptian food for $10 
- hCG Diet Plan has a bottle of homeopathic hCG ultra drops for $45, this was also featured on Dr. Oz.
- Surpreme Shine's detailing package for the exterior and interior or your card, including hand wash and wax, full interior vacuum, floor mat shampoo and odour eliminator for only $29. 

Old Navy is offering 15% off on your online purchase today. Enter promo code ONAPRIL to take advantage of this deal.

GAP also has a online promo code that is valid from today, Sunday, April 2, 2012 to Tuesday, April 3, 2012 where you can save 25% off your online purchase. Enter GAPCSUN at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beaute Minceur - $69 for 3 Forty Five Minute Cellulite Body Toning Electrotherapy Sessions, Including 3 Therapeutic Body Wraps (Save $381 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Flat Crepe Cafe - $12 for $25 Worth of Freshly Made Crepes, Sandwiches and Coffee (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions - $25 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style and 25% Off Full Colour or Highlights (Save $95 or 80% Off)  
- Cal-Alta Auto Glass: $20 For 3 Stonechip Repairs - Three Options Available (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $25 for a Full Wheel Mounting, Balancing & Tire Rotation Package (Save $105 or 81% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf - $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets at the Driving Range and Food and Drinks (Save $136 or 63% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (Save $120 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- Bow River Fly Fishing Adventures: $49 a Two-Hour Walk-and-Wade Fly Fishing Lesson on Lower Bow River with All Gear (51% Off)  
- Commitments Lingerie - $50 for Lingerie and Women's Undergarments (50% Off)  
- Bratopia: $35 for $70 Worth of Lingerie, Swimwear, and Clothing at BraTopia (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Ennm Exclusive Selections - $16 for Your Choice of Mens' OR Womens' Fragrances (73% Off)  
- Home Outfitters: 10% or 15% Off Do-It-Yourself-Sale Coupon (Until Apr 5)  
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise Customer Appreciation Event (Apr 3)  

Beaute Minceur has 3 forty five minute cellulite body toning electrotherapy sessions, including 3 therapeutic body wraps for only $69. There's no expiry date on these vouchers.

The Flat Crepe Cafe has $25 worth of freshly made crepes, sandwiches and coffee for only $12. You'll have a few months to use up these vouchers as they do expire in October. 

The China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre has a 60 minute acupuncture session with consultation for only $29. This offer is valid for new customers only and they have 2 different locations that you can choose from.

Home Outfitters has a printable coupon that will save you 10% or 15% off your entire purchase. It includes regular, sale and clearance items. The coupon is valid until Thursday, April 5, 2012.

Shoppers Drug Mart is having a customer appreciation event this Tuesday, April 3, 2012. You can save 20% off all regular priced merchandise when you spend $50 or more. Make sure you print out the coupon to take advantage of the offer.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60 Minute Vita-Flex Reflexology Session on Your Legs, Feet, Hands, Arms, Shoulders, Neck, Back and Head (55% Off)  
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2012/04/hot-deal-touchstone-health-29-for-60.html 
- HOT DEAL: loungeburger: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Coliseum Inn Edmonton- $45 for a 1 Night Edmonton Escape for Up to 4 People (Save $84 or 65% Off)  
- Mukwah Rafting - $59.50 for White Water Rafting on Red Deer River (50% Off)  
- Oz Passion: $39 For $100 Worth Of Fun and Sexy Adult Products (61% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Glam Pearls - $29 for the Geo-Hearted Spheres Bracelet - Taxes & Shipping Included (Save $271 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (71% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Houston's Public House - $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Pizza, Steak Dishes, Ribs and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Elite Fitness Calgary - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Women's Only Foundations of Fitness Classes (Save $440 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Beaute Minceur - $49 for 3 Forty Five Minute Cellulite Body Toning Electrotherapy Sessions, Including 3 Therapeutic Body Wraps (Save $401 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: BowValley Iron Chef & Beer Fest - $15 for an Iron Chef Competition and Beer Festival Outing for One or $25 for Two (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: HowDoITradeStocks.com - $20 for a Three Month Membership (Save $121 or 86% Off)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 2-8)  
- The Bay: Up to 20% Off Entire Purchase Friends and Family Sale Today (Apr 3)  
- Starbucks: Free Tall Brewed Coffee with Purchase of Bag of Starbucks Coffee from Grocery Store Coupon  

Touchstone Health has a 60 minute Vita-Flex Reflexology session on your legs, feet, hands, arms, shoulders, neck, back and head for only $29. There's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them whenever you're feeling like a massage.

Another massage deal today from My Salon, you can get two 45 minute relaxation massages for only $39. You'll have a year to use up this voucher.

If you're a fan of Loungeburger, you can get $40 worth of food and drinks for only $20. For those of you who go to the saddledome, it's a convenient place to grab food before a game.

The Bay is having a friends with benefits sale today (Tuesday, April 3, 2012). You can save 15% off your entire purchase or 20% off if you use your HBC MasterCard or HBC Credit Card.

Get a free tall brewed coffee with purchase of a bag of Starbucks coffee from your grocery store. Make sure you print out the coupon to take advantage of the deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Colors Hair Studio - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour ($171 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Yoga in Bowness - $29 for 1 Month of Unlimited Drop-In Yoga Classes (Save $91 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $45 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $255 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Promo Stratégique - $59 for a Retractable Wireless iPhone 4 Keyboard and Portable Emergency Charger (Save $100 or 63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center - $19 For $200 To Spend On A Complete Pair Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lavalife.com - $14 for a 3-Month Membership (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: My Salon Esthetics - $24 for a 45-Minute Thai Massage + 50% off Any Additional Services (73% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Dillyeo - $39 for a Swarovski Elements Double Tiered Austrian Crystal Bracelet, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (61% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: loungeburger: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drinks (50% Off)  
- Bella Hair & Skin Care: $45 for a One-Hour Deep Pore Facial and One-Hour Pedicure (55% Off)  
- The Seanachie Irish Pub: $20 for a Pub Fare and Drinks for Two or $30 for Four (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: MUKWAH Tours - $39 for "The Full Jaunty", 4.5 Hours of Rafting (Save $80 or 67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia.ca: 1-Month Netflix Free Trial and up to $25 Buytopia Credits Free!  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 4)  
- Sirens: $5 Off when you Spend $25 Coupon (Until April 30)  

Colors Hair Studio has a haircut, wash, blow dry, style, deep conditioning treatment, and your choice of partial highlights or full color for only $39. These vouchers never expire either so you can use them when you feel like changing up your look.

For those of you in and around the Bowness area, you probably want to check this one out. Yoga in Bowness is offering 1 month of unlimited drop-in yoga classes for only $29. You'll have up to one year to use these vouchers up.

Promo Strategique has a retractable wireless iPhone 4 keyboard and portable emergency charger for only $59. There is an shipping charge of $11 for anywhere in Canada. 

It's Wacky Wednesday at Ikea - check out their discounts as they have lowered their prices on over 100 items. They have the FREDEN mirror cabinet for only $49, regular price is $109.

There's a printable Sirens coupon where you can save $5 when you spend $25 or more. This is valid until April 30, 2012.

----------


## petoria

Not sure if there is already a thread but rogers is currently giving all value pack add ons for 50% off as long as u keep on value pack, however after reading red flag deals it looks they have changed some of the value packs where the 20$ value pack only includes international txt messaging and not canadian, after reading forums on red flag, u can request unlimited canadian txt messaging instead of international. All together prior I had the12$ value pack add on, and i upgraded to 20$ but I get 50% off that now, so a 2$ savings in the end. Nothing significant but this promo is onging till end of april according to rogers rep.

----------


## CanmoreOrLess

I've been with Rogers for one three year contract and in the final days (not counting much), they could include a free hand job at any local office and I still would not resign.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by CanmoreOrLess_ 
> *I've been with Rogers for one three year contract and in the final days (not counting much), they could include a free hand job at any local office and I still would not resign.*



"Rogers, now offering free hand jobs for returning customers"

I've always heard that Rogers is the least evil out of the big ones.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 5 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,122 or 98% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines - $99 for a Full Day of Unlimited Golf for 2 With Power Cart & $20 Dining Credit (Save $201 or 67% Off)  
- Inglewood Golf & Curling Club: $109 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Large Buckets of Range Balls, Two Hot Dogs, Two Beers, 15% Off Pro Shop and Restaurant, and 25% Off Annual Driving Range Pass (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Overstock King - $249 For The Newest 9.7" Google Android 4.0 Tablet Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $214 or 46% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $45 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $255 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: True White Whitening - $12 for an On The Go Teeth Whitening Pen (82% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Hidden Ridge Resort - $199 for a 2 Night Banff Escape for 2 Adults in a 1 Bedroom Condo Including a Burger and Beer Coupon for Wild Bill's Legendary Saloon and a S'Mores Kit (Save $394 or 66% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: loungeburger: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Beaute Minceur - $49 for 3 Forty Five Minute Cellulite Body Toning Electrotherapy Sessions, Including 3 Therapeutic Body Wraps (Save $401 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Colors Hair Studio - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour ($171 or 81% Off)  
- Flirty Girl Fitness Live - $9 for a 3 Months of Online Fitness Classes. Taxes Included (80% Off)  
- Scoop Dogs Pet Waste Removal Calgary - $25 for Pet Waste Removal Services (50% Off)  
- Serenite Spa: $49 for One or 89 for Two One-Hour Massages (Save $61 or 55% Off)  
- Soundsaround Calgary: Final Two Weeks Closing Sale  
- Clearly Contacts: 30% Off all Frames, 40% Off all Lenses & Free Shipping Customer Appreciation Event  
- Banana Republic: Save up to 40% Off Select Styles Sale (Until April 9)  
- M&M Meat Shops: Save $5 Off $40 Purchase Coupon (Apr 5 Only)  

Advance Laser Clinic is offering 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal sessions on 5 body parts of your choice for only $189. These vouchers never expire either so you can use them at any time.

For you avid golfers out there, there's two different golfing deals today. Whispering Pines has a full day of unlimited golf for 2 with power cart & $20 dining credit for only $99. Inglewood Golf & Curling Club has 18 holes of golf for two, cart rental, two buckets of range balls, two hot dogs, two beers, 15% off pro shop and restaurant, and 25% off annual driving range pass for only $109. 

Overstock King has the newest 9.7" Google Android 4.0 Tablet including taxes and free shipping for only $249. If you've been looking for one of these, you should take advantage of this.

Soundsaround will be closing down all their stores by April 15, 2012 so they're having big clearances on their items. Make sure you check them out if you're looking for some new electronics.

Clearly Contacts is having a customer appreciation event where you can save 30% all frames, 40% off all lenses and you'll get free shipping. So if you're looking for new glasses, this is a good deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Surface Master - $69 for Driveway Sealing for Your Home or Business (Save $111 or 62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner - $25 for a Wine & Beer-Making Class for 2 - With Samples & Cheese Pairings Valid at 3 Locations (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Vibe Exercise Studio - $39 for a Whole Body Vibration Package (Save $96 or 71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Zexyberry - $30 for 30 Piece Easter Chocolate Platters (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTEDNED: Buytopia.ca: 1-Month Netflix Free Trial and up to $25 Buytopia Credits Free!  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $45 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $255 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Overstock King - $249 For The Newest 9.7" Google Android 4.0 Tablet Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $214 or 46% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Lavish Lawns - $29 for Spring Fertilization Package with Lawn Analysis (52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Touchstone Health - $29 for a 60 Minute Vita-Flex Reflexology Session on Your Legs, Feet, Hands, Arms, Shoulders, Neck, Back and Head (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Bella Hair & Skin Care: $45 for a One-Hour Deep Pore Facial and One-Hour Pedicure (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Advance Laser Clinic - $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,132 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Tooth Fairy: $38 for a Take-Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with Gel Applicator, Bib, Finger Wipe, Vitamin E Swab, Cheek Retractor, Shade Guide, and Instructions (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Rampage Paintball - $15 for a Paintball Package for Two or $25 for Four with Markers, Masks, Paintballs, Hot Dogs, and Drinks (70% Off)  
- Lids: 25% Off all MLB Products (April 6 Only)  
- Rona: Save 15% Off Product of your Choice (April 7)  
- EXTENDED: The Bay - Up to 20% Off Entire Purchase Friends and Family Sale (Until Apr 9)  

Surface Master has a deal for driveway sealing for your home or business for only $69. This is the first time I've seen this type of deal being featured so if you're looking for work like this to be done, you probably want to check it out.

For the wine drinkers out there, The Home Vinter is offering a wine & beer-making class for 2 - with samples & cheese pairings for only $25. This would make a nice night out and they have 3 locations to choose from.

The Vibe Exercise Studio has a whole body vibration package for only $39. The package includes: three group whole body vibration classes, two whole body vibration sessions, one personal 1-on-1 whole body vibration training sessions, and one before and after body composition analysis and measurements. You will only have till June 30, 2012 to use up these vouchers.

Lids is celebrating Opening Dayby offering 25% off all MLB products. This sale is valid online only and you will need to enter promo code LIDSMLB at checkout.

RONA is having another 15% off a product of your choice sale on Saturday, Aprtil 7, 2012. You can buy up to 15 units of the same product (same product code). Offer is valid at all participating store and the sticker iwll be handed out in store.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Radiance High Tech Tanning Calgary - $29 for 10 Sessions of Your Choice of Hydration Bed, Infrared Sauna or Velocity Bed, Including 3 VIP or Platinum Tanning Sessions (Save $210 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: MediaScene - $25 for a Calgary Community Values 2012 Booklet Including Joey's Seafood, Goodlife Fitness & More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Seasons Collection - $139 for Choice of 7 Piece Duvet Cover Sets - All Sizes Including and Free Shipping (Save $160 or 54% Off)  
- Power Lawn Maintenance - $60 for Front and Backyard Lawn Aeration (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of AAA Grain-Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken and Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Colors Hair Studio - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour ($171 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $45 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $255 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Buytopia.ca: 1-Month Netflix Free Trial and up to $25 Buytopia Credits Free!  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Overstock King - $249 For The Newest 9.7" Google Android 4.0 Tablet Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $214 or 46% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lean Body Boot Camps: $37 for 20 Boot Camp Classes, 60-Minute Nutrition Seminar, 30-Minute Grocery Shopping Tour with Nutritionist, and Body Diagnostic and Fitness Evaluation (89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Calgary - $25 for One-Month of Unlimited Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $225 or 90% Off)  
- Good Buy First - $12 for an iPhone Headset with Remote and Mic (73% Off)  
- Petcetera: $25 Off when you Spend $75 Coupon (Apr 7)  
- TurboTax: 20% Off any TurboTax Online Edition (Until Apr 8)  
- Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister Co: Additional 40% Off Entire Store Sale (Until Apr 9)  

Radiance High Tech Tanning Calgary has 10 sessions of your choice of Hydration Bed, Infrared Sauna or Velocity Bed, including 3 VIP or Platinum tanning sessions for only $29. If you're looking at getting a head start on your summer tan, this might be a good idea.

MediaScene Inc has a Calgary Community Values 1012 Booklet for only $25. It includes savings for Joey's Seafood, Goodlife Fitness, Fit Body Bootcamp, Bowling Depot, Shakers Fun Centre, the Laugh Shop, Fabutan and more.

Seasons Collection has a 7 piece duvet cover set including tax and shipping for only $139. You have your choice of King, Queen, Double and Twin sets and thy have different patterns and colors to choose from. Shipping does take about 4-6 weeks.

For all you pet owners, Petcetera has a printable coupon for today April, 7, 2012 where you can save $25 off when you spend $75 or more. 

This weekend only, you can sav 20% on any TurboTax Online Edition. This sale ends on Sunday, April 8, 2012. If you're still looking for that tax program, you probably want to checkt this out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre - $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session and a 30 Minute Consultation (68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Wilderness Club - $399 for Stay & Play Golf Package for 2  Montanas #1 Ranked Course (Save $519 or 57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Imagine Letters - $25 for $70 Towards Alphabet Art Prints - Free Shipping Included (65% Off)  
- Ennm Exclusive Selections - $45 for a Christian Audigier Gift Set for Women (Save $100 or 69% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: The Flat Crepe Cafe - $12 for $25 Worth of Freshly Made Crepes, Sandwiches and Coffee (52% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser Clinic - $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,132 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $45 For 3 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $255 or 85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Overstock King - $249 For The Newest 9.7" Google Android 4.0 Tablet Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $214 or 46% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Shenny's Laser, Lights & Skin Care - $49 for Three Brazilian Waxes, or $129 for a 90-Minute Facial Package (75% Off)  
- Studio Nine School of Music - $49 for One or Two Months of Private Music Lessons (Save $96 or 66% Off)  
- American Eagle Outfitters: Extra 25% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 8)  
- Forever 21: Up to 80% Off Spring Sale + Free Shipping Today Only (Apr 8)  
- Future Shop: Holiday Weekend Sale (Until Apr 9)  

China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre has a 60 minute acupuncture session and a 30 minute consultation for only $29. This is valid for new clients only and you'll have up to a year to use up the vouchers.

The Wilderness Club in Montana has 2 options today. You can get 2 nights for two people and 2 rounds of golf for two people for $399. Or for $549, you can get 3 nights for two people and 3 rounds of golf for two people. This is Montana's #1 ranked golf course and it's only 3.5 hours south of Calgary. 

Imagine Letters is offering $70 towards alphabet art prints including free shipping for only $25. If you're looking for something to fill up some space on a wall, this might be something to check out.

Amerian Eagle Outfitters is having an Easter Sale today where you can save an additional 25% off your order plus free shipping! This is only valid today (Sunday, April 8, 2012) and is available online only. Just enter promo code 29874091 at checkout.

Forever 21's Spring Sale ends today. You can save up to 80% off select items. This sale is valid online only, they're offering free shipping if you enter promo code SPRINGFREE at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- Radjoot - $30 for an Indian Prix Fixe Meal for 2, OR $55 for 4 People (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Astro Counselling Services - $39 For A Personal 1 Hour Astrology Counselling And Reading With Full Chart From Renowned Pundit KC Sharma (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Executive Edge - $19 For A 5 Hour Beginner Or Intermediate Online Marketing And Social Media Course (Save $410 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Ultimate Chef - $149 for a 13 Piece Stainless Steel Muller Cookware Set (Save $550 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Apple Depot - $29 for PowerPack+ iPhone 4/4S Battery Charging Case (Save $101 or 78% Off)  
- Redheads Bagel Cafe: $9 for $20 Worth of Fresh Montreal Bagels and Desserts (55% Off)  
- iPrudence.com: $19 for a Calorie Jump Rope Set (61% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: The Coliseum Inn Edmonton- $45 for a 1 Night Edmonton Escape for Up to 4 People (Save $84 or 65% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Surface Master - $69 for Driveway Sealing for Your Home or Business (Save $111 or 62% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser and Tanning - $15 for a 60-Minute Infrared Full Body Wrap (83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty - $49 for Three Spider Vein Removal Sessions for Area Up to Four Inches (91% Off)  
- Boulder Creek Golf Course: $79 for a Golf Outing with Cart, Range Balls, and Drinks for Two or $149 for Four (Save $83 or 51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dr. Green Lawn Care - $25 for a Fertilizer and Rich Soil Conditioner or $45 for a Fertilizer, Rich Soil Conditioner and Weed 'n' Feed (Save $124 or 83% Off)  
- The Beehive - $10 for Honey and Beeswax Products (50% Off)  
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get a $10 Gift Card when you Spend $50 (Apr 9-13)  
- Bench: Receive a $25 Coupon when you Spend $100 (April 9)  
- ALDO: 10% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (April 9)  

CalAlta Autoglass has your choice of 3 windshield chip repairs, a crack repair, or a $120 credit towards a windshield replacement for only $20. I've used them previously for my vehicles so I'd definitely would use them again. 

Rajoot has two options today, you can get a prix fixe meal for 2 for only $30 or you can get a prix fixe meal for 4 for only $55. If you're a big fan of Indian food, you probably want to check it out.

The Executive Edge is offering a 5 hour beginner or intermediate online marketing and social media course for only $19. There's no expiry on these vouchers.

Shoppers Drug Mart has a promo starting today Monday, April 9, 2012 to Friday, April 13, 2012. You can get a $10 gift card when you spend $50 or more on almost anything in store.

Today is the last day (Monday, April 9, 2012) to take advantage of Bench's Easter sale where you'll receive a $25 coupon when you spend $100 or more in-store or online. The $25 coupon is valid from April 10th until April 30th, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $131 or 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $39 For Wash, Cut, Conditioning, Partial Highlights using Aveda Products (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair - $40 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Your Choice Of A Full Colour Or Partial Highlights And A Wax Hair Removal Session For Your Entire Face (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- Jakeman's Maple Farm: $36 for 6 Bottles of Delicious, Authentic, Canadian Maple Syrup (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: DZT FItness - $389 for the DZT Ultra Vibe V2000 Portable Machine, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $1,110 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques - $65 for 3 Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Save $295 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Sushi - $20 for Japanese Fare. Two Options Available (50% Off)  
- DEAL EXTENDED: Astro Counselling Services - $39 For A Personal 1 Hour Astrology Counselling And Reading With Full Chart From Renowned Pundit KC Sharma (Save $111 or 74% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Radiance High Tech Tanning Calgary - $29 for 10 Sessions of Your Choice of Hydration Bed, Infrared Sauna or Velocity Bed, Including 3 VIP or Platinum Tanning Sessions (Save $210 or 88% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- BustedTees.com: $15 for $30 to Spend on Novelty T-Shirts and Hoodies (50% Off)  
- iPrudence.com - $24 for a 2Gb Wireless Headset MP3 Player (Save $86 or 74% Off)  
- itsallaboutmebooks.com - $12 for Personalized Books and Music (52% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (April 9-15)  
- Starbucks: Petites are 2 for $2 (Until April 22)  
- KidsBowlFree.com: FREE Bowling for Kids Everyday All Summer Long ($500 Value)  

Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc has 4 hours of professional cleaning for your entire home or office for only $49. I purchased a voucher from them before and I can say that I am very happy with the work they've done so far.

Silk Hair Salon is offering a wash, cut, conditioning, partial highlights using Aveda products for only $39. You'll have up to one year to use up these vouchers.

Jakeman's Maple Farm has 6 bottles of delicious, authentic, Canadian maple syrup for only $36. That's only $6 a bottle. If you're a big maple syrup fan, this is probably one you want to check out.

Starbucks has their Petites on sale up until April 22, 2012. You can get 2 petites for only $2. 

For those of you with kids, you probably want to check out KidsBowlFree.com. They're having a nationwide program that are giving kids a chance to bowl for free all summer long.

----------


## w_man

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Tuesday, April 10 Deals:
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $131 or 73% Off) *



Question about this deal. I just picked this up but on the coupon after purchasing this deal, they say that I should give generous gratuities and that I should base it on the original price and not the discount. It also sounds like I will need to pay gratuity BEFORE the service is provided? over the phone? 

You mentioned that you used their service before ... How does this work? I personally never feel comfortable giving gratuity prior to receiving service and much rather give cash directly to the maid coming to our house - are they pushy on this subject? I tried calling them for over an hour but no one picked up.

Any experience you can share?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by w_man_ 
> * 
> 
> Question about this deal. I just picked this up but on the coupon after purchasing this deal, they say that I should give generous gratuities and that I should base it on the original price and not the discount. It also sounds like I will need to pay gratuity BEFORE the service is provided? over the phone? 
> 
> You mentioned that you used their service before ... How does this work? I personally never feel comfortable giving gratuity prior to receiving service and much rather give cash directly to the maid coming to our house - are they pushy on this subject? I tried calling them for over an hour but no one picked up.
> 
> Any experience you can share?*



No one ever said anything about gratuities when I booked any of my appointments or after the cleaners were done. I've had them clean my house three times and I only tipped the lady $20 once because the house was extra dirty one of the times. I would never tip prior to receiving service.

They bring all of their own supplies except vacuum.

Hope this helps.

----------


## w_man

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> * 
> 
> No one ever said anything about gratuities when I booked any of my appointments or after the cleaners were done. I've had them clean my house three times and I only tipped the lady $20 once because the house was extra dirty one of the times. I would never tip prior to receiving service.
> 
> They bring all of their own supplies except vacuum.
> 
> Hope this helps.*



Thanks! That sounds about right. I guess they throw in all sort of stuff as the fine print which doesn't always apply. I just found it really strange so thought I'd check.

Cheers and thanks for the deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $39 for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes and a 30 Point Inspection (Save $81 or 68% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning - $49 for 4-Hours of Eco-Friendly Cleaning Services (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $59 For A Spring Tire Change And Balance (4 Tires) And Oil Change Plus 30 Point Inspection (Save $141 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $25 For A 50 Minute Pure Results Naturopathica Anti Aging Facial Including A Neck And Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ranae Boutique - $19 for a Pair of Beautiful White Gold Plated Swarovski Element Earrings - Shipping Included (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888 Junk Van - $39 for up to 250 Lbs of Junk Removal. Including Labour, Transportation & Disposal Fees (Save $113.50 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty - $49 for Three Spider Vein Removal Sessions for Area Up to Four Inches (91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $19 for $200 towards Prescription Glasses and Sunglasses (91% Off) 
- Gabz Coffee House: $5 for $10 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- The Place For Men: $225 for a Shirt, Suit, and Tie Package or $199 for $399 Worth of Suits (Save $200 or 50% Off) 
- Pangea Organics: $19 for $40 Worth of Skincare and Beauty Products (52% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 11) 
- The Bay: Save $20 Off when you Spend $100 or more Coupon (Until April 12) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off One Full-Priced Item In-Store Coupon (April 11 Only) 
- Air Canada: Coast to Coast Canada Sale (Book by April 13) 

Two daily deals sites are featuring deals to A+ Auto Services today. DealFind's deal costs $39 for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes and a 30 Point Inspection (68% Off) and Dealathons deal costs $59 for a Spring Tire Change And Balance, Oil Change Plus 30 Point Inspection (71% Off)

TeamBuy has a pretty good eco-friendly cleaning deal today.

The Bay has a $20 off when you spend $100 or more coupon. You can print the coupon on The Bay's website.

Air Canada is having a coast to coast Canada sale. You must book by Friday, April 13 for travel until June 27.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: L'amaj Beauty Solutions - $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (Save $120 or 83% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital Advance Laser Clince - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice - 2 Locations (Save $12,579 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DirectShops.ca - $39 For Two Soybean Based Memory Based Foam Pillows (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DemoTech - $25 for an iPad 2 / iPad 3 Aluminum Bluetooth Keyboard with USB Charging Cable - Taxes Included (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Buytopia.ca: 1-Month Netflix Free Trial and up to $25 Buytopia Credits Free! 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: A+ Auto Services - $59 For A Spring Tire Change And Balance (4 Tires) And Oil Change Plus 30 Point Inspection (Save $141 or 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Redheads Bagel Cafe - $9 for $20 Worth of Fresh Montreal Bagels and Desserts (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: A+ Auto Services - $39 for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes and a 30 Point Inspection (Save $81 or 68% Off) 
- Rampage Paintball: $40 for Four-Hour Paintball Admission for Four with Gun Rental, Mask, Coveralls, and 100 Paintballs for Each Person (55% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici - $150 for 10-Day Entrance for Four to Calgary Stampede VIP Tent from July 5 to 15 (Save $350 or 70% Off) 
- Gourmet Secrets - $25 for $200 Worth of Premium Alberta Beef, Fish and Chicken (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa - $73 for Spa Rejuvenation Packages (71% Off) 
- Urban Barn: Customer Loyalty Sale - 15% Off Everything in Store + Extra 30% Off Sale Accents (April 12, 6-9pm) 
- Sport Chek: Save 10%-50% Off In-Store Scratch & Save Event (April 12-15) 
- WestJet: Oh Canada Sale (Book by April 13) 

DealFind's L'amaj Beauty mani/pedi deal is a pretty hot seller. 

The $39 For Two Soybean Based Memory Based Foam Pillows deal includes free local pick up in Calgary so you don't have to pay for shipping.

Buytopia extended the Netflix & free $25 Credit offer due to popular demand. At the time of this post, over 3,500 people have taken advantage of the offer including myself. 

Urban Barn is having a Customer Loyalty Sale today from 6-9pm. You'll need to print the invitation on my blog.

Sport Chek is having a Scratch & Save Event from April 12-15, 2012 where you can save 10-50% off in-store or get 10% off online plus free shipping.

WestJet has matched Air Canada's "Coast to Coast Canada Sale" that I posted yesterday.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 13 Deals:

- DealFind: Blowout Sale - 50% Off Gas & Other Incredible Deals Every Hour (Friday, April 13, 9am- 5pm)  
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre - $49 for Your Choice of 2 Sixty Minute Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist or 2 Sixty Minute Acupuncture Sessions, Including Insurance Receipt (Save $101 or 67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Waggin' Tails Pet Services - $20 for 2 Days of Doggy Daycare (67% Off)  
- Yoga In Bowness: $49 For Ten 60 Minute Drop In Yoga Classes (Save $71 or 59% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic - $89 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts Of Your Choice (Save $1,411 or 94% Off)  
- Dino Direct: $66 for a Sophisticated Vivikai 16MP 16X HDMI Digital Camcorder - Shipping Included (57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Foxy Boudoir - $49 for a 1-Hour Professional Boudoir Photoshoot - Includes One 8x10 and One 11x14 Print (Save $516 or 91% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $131 or 73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: L'amaj Beauty Solutions - $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (Save $120 or 83% Off)  
- Driven High-Performance Fitness & Diets: $95 for a Diet Consultation and 36 Custom-Prepared and Delivered Meals (68% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Sushi - $20 for Japanese Fare. Two Options Available (50% Off)  
- Yoga in Bowness: $26 for 5, or $45 for 10 Yoga Classes (53% Off)  
- CanadianWillServices.com - $20 to Make Your Will (73% Off)  
- Unimarket - $10 for South and Central American Food Products (50% Off)  
- Home Outfitters: 20%-25% Off One Regular Priced Item Coupon (April 13-19)  
- la Vie en Rose: 50% Off Your Favourite Item Coupon (April 12-15)  

It's Friday the 13th today and Dealfind is going to be having specials all day long from 9am-5pm. Enjoy 50% off Petro-Canada gift cards and other incredible deals. Make sure you check them out every hour since they'll be featuring new deals.

Mantra Wellness Centre has your choice of 2 sixty minute massages performed by a Registered Massage Therapist or 2 sixty minute acupuncture sessions for only $49. You will also get an insurance receipt with these services so you can claim them on your benefits.

For all you dog owners, Waggin' Tails Pet Services is offering 2 days of doggy daycare for only $20. If you have some holidays planned this summer, this might be something you want to take advantage of. 

There's a Home Outfitters coupon that will save you 20% off 1 regular priced in-store item or if you have a HBC credit card, you can save 25% off. Make sure you print the coupon out to take advantage of the deal.

La Vie en Rose has a printable coupon as well where you can save 50% off one regular priced item of your choice. This offer is valid in-store only and it goes from April 12 - 15, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Unic Roofing - $39 for Complete Gutter and Eaves Trough Cleaning, Including Roof Inspection (Save $156 or 80% Off)  
- Clearpointdirect.ca: $14 for 2 Steam-X-Press Wrinkle Reducers - Tax and Shipping Included (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: True Smooth Total Body Care System - $79 for a Revolutionary True Smooth Hair Removal Total Body Care System Kit (Save $110 or 59% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $22 for Three Sessions in an Aqua Massage Bed (76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for Complete Haircare and Colour Packages (84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Yoga In Bowness - $45 For Ten 60 Minute Drop In Yoga Classes (Save $75 or 63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Advance Laser Clinic - $89 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts Of Your Choice (Save $1,411 or 94% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: A+ Auto Services - $39 for 2 Oil, Lube and Filter Changes and a 30 Point Inspection (Save $81 or 68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mantra Wellness Centre - $49 for Your Choice of 2 Sixty Minute Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist or 2 Sixty Minute Acupuncture Sessions, Including Insurance Receipt (Save $101 or 67% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Rampage Paintball - $40 for Four-Hour Paintball Admission for Four with Gun Rental, Mask, Coveralls, and 100 Paintballs for Each Person (55% Off)  
- Skyline Fabric Warehouse: $20 for $40 Worth of Fabrics or $12 for Roll of Ribbon. Three Options Available (59% Off)  
- Michaels: Lowest Prices of the Season Sale (April 14-20)  
- Sears: Sears Days - Save up to 45% on Select Items (April 13-15)  
- The Bay: Bay Days - Lowest Prices of the Season (Until April 19)  

Unic Roofing is offering a complete gutter and eaves trough cleaning, including roof inspection for only $39. There's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them whenever you want, you can purchase up to 2 vouchers for yourself.

Clearpointdirect.ca has 2 Steam-X-Press wrinkle reducers including tax and shipping for only $14. Make sure you place your order as soon as you can since these vouchers expire next month.

You can get a Revolutionary True Smooth Hair Revoval Total Body Care System Kit at True Smooth Total Body Care System for only $79. This also includes taxes and free shipping and you'll have up to October 25, 2012 to use up the vouchers.

Michaels' 'Lowest Prices of the Season on everything in this ad" sale goes from Saturday, April 14 through Friday, April 20, 2012. Check them out as there's a ton of awesome sales.

It's Sears Days at Sears this weekend (Friday, April 13 to Sunday, April 15, 2012). During the sale, you can save up to 45% off on select items.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: River Spirit Golf Club - $20 for 5 Large Driving Range Buckets of Golf Balls (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Delfin Spa - $28 for a Pair of Bio-Ceramic Anti-Cellulite Shorts or $33 for a Pair of Capris (49% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CrossFit Motivate: $25 for One Month of Unlimited CrossFit Boot Camp Classes (89% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: L'amaj Beauty Solutions - $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (Save $120 or 83% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga In Bowness - $45 For Ten 60 Minute Drop In Yoga Classes (Save $75 or 63% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Advance Laser Clinic - $89 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts Of Your Choice (Save $1,411 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic - $99 for Two, $149 for Four, or $199 for Six Laser Weight-Loss Treatments (Save $221 or 69% Off)  
- SoBuckit.com: $13 for an Unplug Package (52% Off)  
- GAP: Extra 30% Off Spring Sale Styles (Until April 15)  
- Stylexchange: Online Warehouse Sale - Up to 50-80% Off (Until April 16) 
- LAST CHANCE: Clearly Contacts - Customer Appreciation Event - 30% Off all Frames, 40% Off all Lenses & Free Shipping (Until April 15)  

River Spirit Golf Club has 5 large driving range buckets of golf ballls for only $20. This is perfect for those who want to practice their hits before hitting the courses.

Delfin Spa has a pair of Bio-Ceramic Anti-Cellulite shorts for only $28 or you can get a pair of capris for $33. Tax and shipping are also included in the price.

CrossFit Motivate is offering one month of unlimited crossfit boot camp classes for only $25. If you're looking at trying something new for your fitness routine, you might want to check this out.

You can save an extra 30% off sale items at the Gap. The sale is available online and at Gap, GapBody, GapKids, and babyGap stores in Canada. The sale ends tonight (Sunday, April 15, 2012). You can also take advantage of this deal online, just use coupon code GAPCGO.

Save up to 50% - 80% off at Stylexchange.com during their Online Warehouse Sale. The sale goes until April 16, 2012. There's a large selection of women's and men's clearance designer apparel on sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection - $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Highlights and Moroccan Hair Treatment (Save $140 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness and Spa - $39 for a Luxurious Manicure, Pedicure and 60 Minute Facial (Save $135 or 78% Off)  
- Free Style Kung Fu: $29 for Three Hours Of Self-Defence Course (64% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services - $69 For A Complete Duct Cleaning For Your Home (Save $71 or 51% Off)  
- Rajdoot Restaurant: 2 People $30, or 4 People $55 Prix Fixe Dinner Including Entrees, Appetizers, Sides and Dessert (40% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Vin De Vie Karaoke Lounge - $15 for a VIP Karaoke Room for 1 Hour for up to 15 People + $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (72% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: The Ultimate Chef - $149 for a 13 Piece Stainless Steel Muller Cookware Set (Save $550 or 79% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $39 For Wash, Cut, Conditioning, Partial Highlights using Aveda Products (Save $210 or 84% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mantra Wellness Centre - $49 for Your Choice of 2 Sixty Minute Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist or 2 Sixty Minute Acupuncture Sessions, Including Insurance Receipt (Save $101 or 67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: River Spirit Golf Club - $20 for 5 Large Driving Range Buckets of Golf Balls (60% Off)  
- Nubare Laser and Skincare: $59 for a 30-Minute Glycolic Peel or Microdermabrasion, Plus Skin Analysis and Mineral Makeup Application (51% Off)  
- Kwik Kleaning: $69 for One, $128 for Two, or $159 for Three Two-Hour Housecleaning Visits with Two Cleaners (Save $91 or 57% Off)  
- Kickers Smoked Meat & Deli - $3.60 for Fresh Coffee and Breakfast Bagelwich (50% Off)  
- IKEA: Living Room Event - 15% Back in IKEA Gift Cards (Until May 6)  
- TurboTax: 20% Off any TurboTax Online Edition (April 16-23)  
- McDonald's: $1 for Snack Size New Real Fruit Smoothie (April 16-22)  

Attributes Hair Perfection is offering a haircut, wash, blow dry, style, highlights and moroccan hair treatment for only $35. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Chehra Wellness and Spa has a luxurious manicure, pedicure and a 60 minute facial for only $39. This would make a nice little spa getaway.

Free Style Kung Fu has a three hour self-defence course for only $29. This is something different to try out if you're interested.

IKEA is having a Living Room Event where you can get 15% back in IKEA gift card on all BESTA, INREDA and FRAMSTA purchases or don't pay for 6 months with your IKEA credit card. This offer is valid from April 16 to May 6, 2012.

Starting today (Monday, April, 16), you can try McDonalds's new real fruit smoothies for only $1 each (snack size). The small smoothies are regularly $1.99 each. This is a 1-week only offer that is available until Sunday, April 22, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 17 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Better 4 Life - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments ($981 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Treadline Tires and Wheels - $44 for a Seasonal Tire Change with Balancing (Save $106 or 71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival - $15 For 2 Tickets (50% Off)  
- e-Accessories.ca: $29 for a pair of Light Blue Bridgeport Linen TOMS Shoes  Taxes Included (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Gourmet Secrets - $25 For $250 Towards Naturally-Raised Beef, Chicken, Pork, Lobster, Prawns, Crab Legs And More (Save $225 or 90% Off)  
- High Country Inn Banff: $85 for a 1 Night Banff Getaway for Up to 4 People (43% Off)  
- ATLOC Canada: $150 for a Three Hours of Tutoring (Save $150 or 50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Unic Roofing - $39 for Complete Gutter and Eaves Trough Cleaning, Including Roof Inspection (Save $156 or 80% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: CrossFit Motivate: $25 for One Month of Unlimited CrossFit Boot Camp Classes (89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Attributes Hair Perfection - $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Highlights and Moroccan Hair Treatment (Save $140 or 80% Off)  
- Brendan Nogue Photography - $59 for One-Hour Professional Photo Sessions (71% Off)  
- Kingdom Services: $30 for Spring Cleaning Junk Removal for Up to 2.2 Cubic Yards, or $60 for Lawn Aeration and Fertilizer Application for Up to 2,500 Square Feet (62% Off)  
- The Wicked Wedge: $10 for One 14-Inch Medium Pizza or $10 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (50% Off)  
- WestJet: Goodbye Winter. Hello Spring Sale (Book by April 19)  
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $10.40 with $2.49 Shipping! (Until Apr 18)  
- Banana Republic Factory Store: Save up to 60% Off Sale + Extra 10% Off with Eco Tote (Until April 29)  

Better 4 Life has 1 year of unlimited Microdermabrasion treatments for only $99. There's no expiration date on these vouchers either so you can use them whenever you want.

Treadline Tires and Wheels are offering a seasonal tire change with balancing for only $44. Those of you with winter tires on might want to take advantage of this.

Dealathons has a deal where you can get 2 tickets to a show at the 12th annual FunnyFest Comedy Festival for only $15. These tickets are normally $15 each so you're saving half the cost.

WestJet is having a 'GoodBye Winter. Hello Spring Sale' where you can save on flights and vacation packages for travel until July 18, 2012. You must book by April 19, 2012 to take advantage of this seat sale.

Entertainment is having their annual Tax Day Sale where all 2012 Entertainment Books are currently on sale for only $10.40 each with $2.49 shipping! This is their best deal yet and the lowest price that I have seen!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $30 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odor Eliminator (62% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions (Save $1,398 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NuMe Style - $55 for a Professional Vintage Styler with Clips and Pouch or a Tourmaline Curling Wand with Heat Protection Glove and Pouch (Save $129 or 71% Off) 
- Whispering Pines Golf And Country Club Resort: $59 For 18 Holes of Golf For Two Including 4 Buckets Of Balls For The Driving Range (Save $71 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bentley Delivery - $19 for 10 Deliveries within Calgary (Save $131 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic - $99 for Laser Hair Removal on Half Legs (Save $300 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Attributes Hair Perfection - $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Highlights and Moroccan Hair Treatment (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- PhotoBin: $18 for a Hardcover Photobook (54% Off) 
- Roxette: $36 for G-Pass to Pop Concert at Scotiabank Saddledome on September 9 at 7:30 p.m. (49% Off) 
- Oprah Magazine: $27 for a 1-Year Subscription including Free Shipping (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kingdom Services: $30 for Spring Cleaning Junk Removal for Up to 2.2 Cubic Yards, or $60 for Lawn Aeration and Fertilizer Application for Up to 2,500 Square Feet (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pure Creations - $59 for Two Organic Face Peels (67% Off) 
- LiveItNexus: $19 for a NanoCube (The Ultimate Desk Toy) - Taxes & Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- Mexx: Customer Appreciation Sale - Get 30% Off Absolutely Everything (APril 19-22) 
- IKEA: PJATTERYD Pictures only $29.99 each (Was $49.99 - $69.99 each) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to London, UK - $288 roundtrip after taxes ?! 
- Air Canada: North America and Sun Sale (Book by April 22) 

I bought the $30 Supreme Shine car detailing deal today.

The Bentley Delivery courier service deal is pretty awesome.

Air Canada is having a North America and Sun destination sale right now. You must book by Sunday, April 22 for travel until July 18, 2012.

Mexx is having a Customer Appreciation Sale where you can get 30% off absolutely everything in-store! This is a 4-day only sale that ends this Sunday.

The Groupon Roxette deal and YYC London flight deal are now sold out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 20 Deals:

- DealFind: $5 Off Promotion Code for just 72 Hours (Until April 23)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre - $79 for 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms, Chin, Upper Lip, Hands, Feet, Sideburns, Knees, Front of Neck, or Back of Neck (Save $1,664 or 95% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Laser Calgary - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice- 4 Locations (Save $12,579 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines Golf - $65 For Two 18 Hole Rounds Of Golf Including Golf Cart And 2 Buckets Of Balls Valid Monday - Thursday Only (53% Off)  
- PhotoBin: $18 for a Custom Hardcover Photobook - Perfect for Mother's Day (54% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Brandlava - $25 for $150 Towards Dining, Hotel and Resort Stays (Save $125 or 83% Off)  
- Crete Souvlaki: $7 for $15 Worth of Great Greek Eats (53% Off)  
- Capture The Flag Paintball - $24 for a Paintball Package for Two. Includes: Gear, Paintballs & Food (70% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: La Cantin - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Supreme Shine - $30 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odor Eliminator (62% Off)  
- Chinook Rafting: $99 for a Two-Hour Guided Whitewater-Rafting Trip for Two on Kananaskis or Bow River, Plus Photo CD (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: White Summit Dental Hygiene Clinic - $59 for Whitening Take-Home Kit or $250 Toward In-Office Whitening Treatment (Save $191 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Shorty Capone Shoes - $49 for Stylish Street Shoes for Men (78% Off)  
- The Body Shop: Earth Day Event - 30% Off Sitewide (Until April 22)  
- Entertainment: 50% Off All 2012 Coupon Books and Free Shipping (Until April 24)  
- EXTENDED: WestJet - Goodbye Winter. Hello Spring Sale (Book by April 22)  

DealFind is offering a promotion for the next 72 hours (until April 23, 2012). You can save $5 off any DealFind voucher by entering the code TGIF5 at checkout. 

Laser Calgary is offering 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on 6 body parts for only $189. They also have 4 locations to choose from.

Whispering Pines Golf is offering two 18 hole rounds of golf including golf cart and 2 buckets of balls for only $65. This deal is only valid from Monday - Thursday and will expire at the end of September 2012.

To celebrate Earth Day, The Body Shop is offering 30% off sitewide! This sale is available in-store and online and goes until Sunday, April 22, 2012. If you're a Love Your Body member, you can save an additional 10% everyday.

All 2012 Entertainment Coupon Books are currently 50% off with free shipping! This is a limited time offer that ends on Tuesday, April 24, 2012. The coupons in the book don't expire until November so you still have plenty of time to use them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre - $55 for Whitewater Rafting Adventure Package and Photo CD (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: ClearlyContacts.ca - $20 for $40 Towards SPLASH Brand Contact Lenses - Dailies, Weeklies & Colours (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: DermaCare Services - $799 for 6 Forty Five Minute Full Body Zerona Treatments on Your Choice of Buttocks, Stomach, Back, Thighs, Chin, Arms and Chest (Save $1,826 or 70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre - $69 for 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms, Chin, Upper Lip, Hands, Feet, Sideburns, Knees, Front of Neck, or Back of Neck (Save $1,674 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: TeamBuy Laser Calgary - $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice- 4 Locations (Save $12,579 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: e-Accessories.ca: $29 for a pair of Light Blue Bridgeport Linen TOMS Shoes  Taxes Included (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Whispering Pines Golf - $65 For Two 18 Hole Rounds Of Golf Including Golf Cart And 2 Buckets Of Balls Valid Monday - Thursday Only (53% Off)  
- REMINDER: PhotoBin: $18 for a Custom Hardcover Photobook - Perfect for Mother's Day (54% Off)  
- Total Acupuncture Clinic: $29 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation (68% Off)  
- Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa - $24 for Cut and Style with Optional Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Up to 54% Off)  
- Dynamic Lawyers: $24 to Create your own legal Will (78% Off)  
- Tim Hortons: Any Love It Size Cold Stone Creamery Treat For $2 (Until April 22)  
- Forever 21: Extra 21% Off Already Reduced Merchandise (April 21 Only)  

Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre has a Whitewater Rafting Adventure Package and Photo CD for only $55. If you're looking for something to do this summer, you should check this out. Don't forget to use the Dealfind promo code TGIF5 to save an additional $5 off your purchase as well!

TeamBuy has teamed up with ClearlyContacts.ca and are offering $40 towards SPLASH brand contact lenses for only $20. There's dailies, weekies and colours to choose from. If you're a contact wearer and your prescription fits, you probably want to check this out.

e-Accessories still has a pair of light blue Bridgeport Linen TOMS shoes - taxes included for only $29. They've sold over 1800 vouchers already and there's just about a day left to get yours. 

Enjoy a Tim Hortons' Cold Stone Creamery 'Buy a Love It' size (medium) Signature Creation ice cream in a cup for only $2 plus tax. This offer ends tomorrow (Sunday, April 22, 2012).

Forever 21 is celebrating their birthday today (Saturday, April 21, 2012) by offering an additional 21% off already reduced merchandise. This is a 1-day only online sale. You'll need to enter the promo code HAPPYBDAY21 at checkout to take advantage of this sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner - $25 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for 2 People with Samples and Cheese Pairing (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $19 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (62% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness - $20 For 20 Fitness Classes Of Your Choice Including Boot Camp, Kick Boxing, And More (Save $280 or 93% Off)  
- Bloomex: $44 for a Special Delivery Package for Mother's Day including Flowers, Chocolates and More (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kingdom Services - $19 For An Organic Or Non-Organic Fertilizer Treatment (65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography in Calgary - $59 for a In-Home Studio Photoshoot (Save $341 or 85% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Treadline Tires and Wheels - $44 for a Seasonal Tire Change with Balancing (Save $106 or 71% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre - $69 for 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms, Chin, Upper Lip, Hands, Feet, Sideburns, Knees, Front of Neck, or Back of Neck (Save $1,674 or 96% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- Blackfoot Crossing Historical Park: $10 for a Historical Park Outing for Two (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fitness Group Canada: $69 for a Three-Month Membership with Unlimited Group Classes, Personal Trainer Consultation, Customized Workout Plan, and One Month of Tanning (79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: World Health - $50 for Six Weeks of Boot Camp (Save $130 or 72% Off)  
- Charm Beauty Boutique - $39.99 for Vitamin C Facial and Manicures (65% Off)  
- Golf Town: Save up to 50% Off Women's Clearance In-Store Sale  
- The Bay: 20% Off Select Designer Watches Promo Code (April 23)  
- Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic: 30% Off 3 Amazing Brands Online Sale (April 23 Only)  

The Home Vintner is offering a wine and beer making class for 2 people with samples and cheese pairing for only $25. If you're a big wine drinker, this would make a great date night!

CalAlta Autoglass is back today with another deal for $19, you'll get $120 credit towards windshield replacement or 3 stone chip repairs. If you missed out previously on this deal, here's your chance again.

Strive Fitness has 20 fitness classes of your choice including boot camp, kick boxing and more for only $20. That's a buck a class! If you're looking to get back into shape for summer, this would be something to check out!

Golf Town is having a Women's Clearane sale where you can save up to 50% off select women's clubs, bags, apparel, footwear and more! The sale is available in-store only.

The Bay is having 'The Big Time Event' where you can save 20% off select designer watches! The sale is available until tonight (Monday, April 23, 2012). Enter the promo code BIGTIME at checkout when you shop online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Herbal Magic - $79.99 for a Four Week Weight Loss Kit, Including One Month of Natural Health Products, Personal Coaching, a Nutritional Analysis and a One Week Meal Plan (Save $230 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine - $15 for $30 Worth of Peruvian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: iwantketone.com - $55 for a 2 Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone Weight Management Supplements including Free Shipping (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Treadline Tires And Wheels - $44 For A Seasonal Tire Change Including Balancing (Save $106 or 71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Strive Fitness - $20 For 20 Fitness Classes Of Your Choice Including Boot Camp, Kick Boxing, And More (Save $280 or 93% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Adam & Eve Hair Design - $69 for a Super Salon Package (Save $131 or 66% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: e-Accessories.ca - $29 for a pair of Light Blue Bridgeport Linen TOMS Shoes  Taxes Included (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: U-Centre - $35 for a 1-Hr RMT Relaxation Massage and 30-Min Collagen Facial. Valid at 2 Locations (Save $85 or 71% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre - $55 for Whitewater Rafting Adventure Package and Photo CD (52% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass - $19 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (62% Off)  
- Speargrass Golf Course: $179 for a Pass for 90 Holes of Golf (55% Off)  
- Skin Care Boutiques: $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $189 for a Medium, or $350 for a Large Area (Save $231 or 64% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Well.ca - $25 for a $50 Credit or $10 for a $20 Credit towards Vitamins and Supplements (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: The Vibe Exercise Studio - $19 for Whole Body Vibration Packages (90% Off)  
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days - 10% Off Entire Purchase (April 27-28)  
- Hotels.com: 48 Hour Sale - Save up to 40% Off (Book by April 25)  
- EXTENDED: Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic - 30% Off All 3 Brands Online Sale (April 24 Only) 

Herbal Magic is offering a four week weight loss kit, including one month of natural health products, personal coaching, a nutritional analysis and a one week meal plan for only $79.99. You only have a few months to use up this voucher so make sure you take advantage of it right away.

Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine has $30 worth of Peruvian Cuisine and drinks for only $15. You may buy upto as many as 5 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts.

iwantketone.com has a 2 month supply of Raspberry Ketone Weight Management Supplements including shipping for only $55. 

You can save 10% off your entire in-store purchase at Staples during their Customer Appreciation sale April 27-28, 2012. You'll need to print the coupon below to take advantage of this sale. The Customer Appreciation Coupon is valid at all Staples locations in Canada.

Hotels.com is having a 48 Hour Sale where you can save up to 40% off on participating properties. You must book by April 25, 2012 for travel between April 24- May 28, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 25 Deals:

- Exclusive Offer: Save up to $1,000 Off Closing Costs from CalgaryNewListings.ca  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials and 2 Twenty Minute Eye Mask Treatments (Save $571 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $25 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions - $24 For A Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Deep Conditioning Treatment And Scalp Massage PLUS 25% Off Colour Services (76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful - $19 For A Facial Microdermabrasion. 3 Options Available (81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Style Snaps - $12 for 32 Style Snaps - The World's First Snap and Hem Solution with Free Shipping (85% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Shear Image - $15 for a Skin Rejuvenation Photo Facial - Makes a Great Mother's Day Gift! (Save $185 or 93% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions (Save $1,398 or 93% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Herbal Magic - $79.99 for a Four Week Weight Loss Kit, Including One Month of Natural Health Products, Personal Coaching, a Nutritional Analysis and a One Week Meal Plan (Save $230 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine - $15 for $30 Worth of Peruvian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar - Half Off Steakhouse Fare and Seafood. Three Options Available (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Oprah Magazine - $27 for a 1-Year Subscription including Free Shipping (61% Off)  
- Sport Chek: Footwear Buy One Get One 50% Off Sale (Until May 7)  
- Air Canada: 15% Off Worldwide Seat Sale Promo Code (Book by April 29)  
- LingQ - $35 for a Twelve Month Subscription to an Online Language Course (Save $85 or 71% Off)  
- Magic Stitch & Dry Cleaning - $10 for Dry Cleaning or Alterations (50% Off)  
- Gourmet Secrets: $25 for $200 to Spend on Grain-Fed Alberta Beef, Free-Range Chicken, and Antibiotic- and Preservative-Free Seafood (88% Off)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 25)  
- Banana Republic: 40% Off One Full-Priced Item In-Store Coupon (April 25 Only)  

If you're looking for a realtor, CalgaryDealsBlog has an exclusive offer from CalgaryNewListings.ca. You can save up to $1000 off your closing costs. 

Derma Vital has 2 thirty minute Lumi-Lift photofacials and 2 twenty minute eye mask treatments for only $39. To top off this deal, there is no expiry date on these vouchers!

AnishaS MediSpa is offering a Pedicure and a Shellac manicure for only $25. This is great timing to get those hands and feet in check for the upcoming summer.

I'm pretty sure this one will be a hot seller, Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar has a few options today. You can choose from: 
- $10 for $20 worth of steakhouse fare and seafood at lunch
- $20 for $40 worth of steakhouse fare and seafood at dinner for a table of two 
- $40 for $80 worth of steakhouse fare and seafood at dinner for a table of four or more

Sport Chek is having a Big Brand Footwear 'Buy One Get One 50% off' sale. You can choose a 2nd pair from these great brands: The North Face, adidas, Asics, New Balance, Saucony, Reebok, Puma, Firefly, Merrell, Oakley, Salomon & Crocs. This sale is available until May 7, 2012.

Air Canada is having a Worldwide seat sale where you can save 15% off any fare, anywhere that Air Canada flys for travel from September 15 until December 14, 2012! Just enter the promotion code ACWORLD15 when you book a flight by April 29, 2012, 11:59 p.m. local time, from your city of departure.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning - $25 for a 25 Minute Shellac Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Eastern Treasures - $17 for an Authentic Chinese Buffet Dinner for 2 Including Sushi, Crab Legs, Salmon and More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: North Shore Studios - $39 For A Custom Gallery-Wrapped 16" x 20" Canvas (Save $86 or 69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops - $49 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Brushed Microfiber Sheet Set - Taxes and Shipping Included (65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Reliant Comfort Systems - $39 for $1,250 Towards Purchase and Installation of a New Furnace (Save $1,211 or 97% Off)  
- Karaoke World: $30 for a Karaoke Package (60% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Lasting Impressions - $24 For A Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Deep Conditioning Treatment And Scalp Massage PLUS 25% Off Colour Services (76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials and 2 Twenty Minute Eye Mask Treatments (Save $571 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: AnishaS MediSpa - $25 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (70% Off)  
- Blue Jade - $19 for a Square 18K Gold Plated Austrian Swarovski Crystal Necklace and Earring Set in Blue - Taxes & Shipping Included (65% Off)  
- Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa - $79 for Haircut and Single Colour Treatments (61% Off)  
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for One or $139 for Two Premium Exterior Details with Standard Interior Cleanings (Save $96 or 55% Off)  
- Best Buy: $10 Off Any Video Game $30 & Up Coupon (Until April 29)  
- WestJet: Save an Extra 15% Off All Destinations Promo Code (Book by April 29)  
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $15 with Free Shipping (Until May 2)  

Manila Hair Salon & Tanning is offering a 25 minute Shellac manicure and a 45 minute Shellac pedicure for only $25. That's a really good deal for this type of treatment. The vouchers never expire either!

Eastern Treasures is offering an authentic Chinese buffet dinner for 2 including sushi, crab legs, salmon and more for only $17. This price is for the weekend but if you want to go during the weekdays, you can get the deal for $14. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Direct Shops has a 1500 thread count equivalent brushed microfiber sheet set including taxes and shipping for only $49. If you're needing new bed sheets, this is probably something to take advantage of.

Best Buy has a coupon that will save you $10 off any video game $30 or more at Best Buy! The coupon is valid in-store only until April 29, 2012 (excludes sale items).

You can save an extra 15% all WestJet destinations when you enter both the promo code WJC04 and coupon code SEWTTAX at time of booking on the first page of the booking process. Bookings must be made by April 29, 2012 (9:59 p.m. MT) and travel must occur between September 15, 2012 and December 14, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $49 for 2 Hours of Full Spring Lawn Rehabilitation Including Aeration and Fertilization (Save $201 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelashe Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine - $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Apollo Fitness - $279 For A Portable Vibration Machine, Tax and Shipping Included (Save $1020 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: GlamPearls - $29 for an Elegant Geo-Hearted Spheres Silver Bracelet - Shipping Included (91% Of)  
- HOT DEAL: Spa Lady - $20 for 6 Weeks Women's Only Bootcamp (Save $160 or 89% Off)  
- Rideau Hearing Services: $40 for a Complete Hearing Evaluation (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: ClearlyContacts.ca - $20 for $40 Towards SPLASH Brand Contact Lenses - Dailies, Weeklies & Colours (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning - $25 for a 25 Minute Shellac Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Eastern Treasures - $17 for an Authentic Chinese Buffet Dinner for 2 Including Sushi, Crab Legs, Salmon and More (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield Chip or Crack Repairs, $25 for $120 to Spend on Windshield Replacement, or $49 for $250 Toward Insurance Deductible (58% Off)  
- Yuk Yuk's Comedy Club: $19 for Comedy Show for Two (50% Off)  
- Canmore Museum and Geoscience Centre: $5 for a Family Day Pass or Two Adult Passes (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Memotime Photography - $49 for Professional Photo Session and Prints (91% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Shopless Products - $299 for a 6 Tool DeWalt Cordless Combo Tool Kit, Including Taxes and Shipping (Save $351 or 54% Off)  
- Holt Renfrew: 15%- 25% Gift Card Spring Bloom Event (April 27-29)  
- RONA: 20% Off BBQs $250 or More (April 27-29)  
- McDonald's: $1 Dollar Drink Days is back! (April 24- Sept 24)  

Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc is offering 2 hours of full Spring lawn rehabilitation including aeration and fertilization for only $49. This is a good time to get your lawn done if you don't have time to do it yourself. There's no expiry date on these vouchers either.

Silk Hair Salon has a full set of premium mink eyelash extensions for only $39. You'll have up to a year to use up the vouchers.

You can get 6 weeks of Women's only bootcamp for $20 at Spa Lady. They have 3 different locations in the city so check to see which one is closest to you. 

Holt Renfrew is having a 'Spring Bloom' sale this weekend. Shop in-store and receive a promotional gift card valued at:
-25% of your apparel and accessories purchases and 
-15% cosmetics and fragrances purchases 
You can then use the gift cards in-store from April 30 to May 31, 2012. This offer starts on Friday, April 27 for invitation holders and available to the public Saturday, April 28 to Sunday, April 29, 2012.

BBQ season is right around the corner. RONA is having a 'Time to Grill' sale this weekend where you can save 20% off any BBQ that costs $250 or more. This sale runs Friday, April 27 to Sunday, April 29, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Moreton Photography - $29 for a 90 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 2 Photographers, 40 High Resolution Images on DVD and One 4x6 Print (Save $136 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: WhatABloom.com - $25 for $50 or $49 for $100 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets, and More Delivered to Anywhere in Canada (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL UPDATE: iwantketone.com - $47 for a 3 Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone Weight Management Supplements including Free Shipping (Save $123 or 77%% Off)  
- Apple Depot: $11 for Moshi iGlaze Case for iPhone 4 with Screen Protector & Cleaning Cloth Included - Taxes & Shipping Included (73% Off)  
- Canmore Museum and Geoscience Centre: $5 for a Family Pass (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital - $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials and 2 Twenty Minute Eye Mask Treatments (Save $571 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $39 for 2 Hours of Full Spring Lawn Rehabilitation Including Aeration and Fertilization (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Supreme Shine - $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (63% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Apollo Fitness - $279 For A Portable Vibration Machine, Tax and Shipping Included (Save $1020 or 79% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelashe Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield Chip or Crack Repairs, $25 for $120 to Spend on Windshield Replacement, or $49 for $250 Toward Insurance Deductible (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar - Half Off Steakhouse Fare and Seafood. Three Options Available (50% Off)  
- Aurika Cafe Restaurant - $15 for Authentic Ukrainian Dining (50% Off)  
- Staples: $22 for an 8.5x11 in. Black Genuine Leather Photo Book (56% Off)  
- Future Shop: After Hours Online-Only Sale (April 28-29)  
- TurboTax Canada - Save 15% Off any TurboTax Online Edition (Until April 29)  

Moreton Photography is offering a 90 minute professional photo shoot at a location of your choice with 2 photographers, 40 high resolution images on DVD and one 4x6 pring for only$29. You'll have up to one year to use up these vouchers.

WhataBloom.com has $50 credit for bouquets, gift baskets, and more delivered to anyone in Canada for only $25. You can also get a voucher for $49 and you'll receive a $100 credit. This is perfect timing for Mother's day!

I originally posted about this a couple days ago. Buytopia has improved today's deal and made it even better! They have reduced the price and improved the deal from $49 for a 2 Month Supply ($129 Value) to $47 for a 3 Month Supply ($200 Value)! No need to worry if you have already purchased the deal, Buytopia will automatically give you the better deal.

Future Shop is having an After Hours Sale tonight. The the sale is available online only from April 28, 8PM ET to April 29, 10AM ET.

If you still haven't done your taxes yet, this is the final weekend to do them as they are due on Monday, April 30, 2012! Take advantage of today's TurboTax offer and save 15% off any online edition! This sale is available immediately and goes until Sunday night.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dean Clean Services Inc - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $421 or 94% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Two Paws Up! Pet Services - $59 for 4 Weeks of Professional Dog Training - Choose from 5 Courses (Save $81 or 58% Off)  
- Reboot Inc: $75 for a PC Diagnostic, Repair, and Physical Clean Up Package (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine - $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (63% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: iwantketone.com - $47 for a 3 Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone Weight Management Supplements including Free Shipping (Save $123 or 77%% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning - $25 for a 25 Minute Shellac Manicure and 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass - $21 for Three Windshield Chip or Crack Repairs, $25 for $120 to Spend on Windshield Replacement, or $49 for $250 Toward Insurance Deductible (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Speargrass Golf Course - $179 for a Pass for 90 Holes of Golf (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Moreton Photography - $29 for a 90 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 2 Photographers, 40 High Resolution Images on DVD and One 4x6 Print (Save $136 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Apollo Fitness - $279 For A Portable Vibration Machine, Tax and Shipping Included (Save $1,020 or 79% Off)  
- Just In Time: $69 for Cleaning Services for One Furnace and 12 Vents, or $59 for A/C or Furnace Tune-Up (57% Off)  
- Bon Appetit Catering & Cafe: $7 for $15 Worth of Continental Fare and Drinks (53% Off)  
- The Body Shop: Buy 3 Get 3 Free, or Buy 2 Get 2 Free Sale (April 29)  
- LAST CHANCE: TurboTax Canada - Save 15% Off any TurboTax Online Edition (Until April 29)  
- Old Navy: 20% Off Your Purchase In-stores & Online Sale (April 29)  

Dean Clean Services Inc is offering professional steam carpet cleaning for your entire home or office for only $29. There is no expiry date on these vouchers.

Two Paws Up! Pet Services has 4 weeks of professional dog training for only $59. You can choose from 5 courses. There's also another option for $89, you can get 7 weeks of professional dog training. If you're looking to teach your dog a few things, you probably want to check this out.

Reboot Inc has a PC diagnostic, repair and physical clean up package for only $75. If you're needing some help on that computer of yours, you should check this deal out.

The Body Shop has a very good B3B3 Free, B2G2 Free sale right now.
-Buy three products and receive three products of equal or lesser value for free or 
-Buy two products and receive two products of equal or lesser value for free 
The sale is available in-stores or online. This is the first time The Body Shop has ever offered a deal like this online! The sale ends tonight (Sunday, April 29, 2012) so don't miss out!

Last Chance Reminder: If you still haven't done your taxes yet, this is the final weekend to do them as they are due on Monday, April 30, 2012! Take advantage of today's TurboTax offer and save 15% off any online edition! This sale is available immediately and goes until Sunday night. TurboTax is the most trusted and #1 rated, Best-Selling tax software brand year after year.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course - Golf for FREE Monday thru Friday this week! (April 30- May 4)  
- HOT DEAL: Reader's Digest Magazine - $15 for a 2-YEAR SUBSCRIPTION. Tax & Shipping Included (85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Glory of India - $39 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of 2 Glasses of Glory Lager Beer or a Glass of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Fairburn Fitness - $20 for 10 Drop-in Zumba Classes. Choose from 8 Locations (Save $130 or 87% Off)  
- iPrudence.com: $29 For A Pair Of Ray-Ban Inspired Aviator Sunglasses With Leather Case Including Taxes & Shipping (Save $120 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Luxor Linens - $69 For A Six Piece Giovanni Signature Monogrammed Egyptian Cotton Turkish Towel Set (Save $309 or 82% Off)  
- LiveItNexus.com: $19 for a Magnetic NanoCube Ultimate Desktop Toy (57% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine - $15 for $30 Worth of Peruvian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Speargrass Golf Course - $179 for a Pass for 90 Holes of Golf (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Herbal Magic - $79.99 for a Four Week Weight Loss Kit, Including One Month of Natural Health Products, Personal Coaching, a Nutritional Analysis and a One Week Meal Plan (Save $230 or 74% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Fairy's Touch Cleaning Inc - $39 for 2 Hours of Full Spring Lawn Rehabilitation Including Aeration and Fertilization (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Dean Clean Services Inc - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $421 or 94% Off)  
- Tilted Grill: $60 for a Three-Course Meal for Two Including Two Appetizers, Two Steak Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Glasses of Wine, or $15 for $30 to Spend on Brunch (50% Off)  
- Sunstar Complete Cleaning Services: $155 for Three to Four Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (Save $160 or 51% Off)  
- Mattresses for Less Calgary: $50 for $100 Toward Any Sheet Sets or Mattresses (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful - $29 for a 30-Minute Glycolic Peel or Microdermabrasion with a Skin Analysis and Mineral Makeup Application (Save $91 or 76% Off)  
- Empanada Queen - $10 for Authentic Chilean Cuisine (50% Off)  
- Aldo Shoes: 60% Off all Clearance Boots, and 50% Off all Clearance Shoes and Sandals  
- Old Navy: 30% Off Everything Kids and Baby Sale (April 30- May 16)  
- Leap Frog: Save up to 66% Off Clearance Items  

For all you golfers out there, Boulder Creek Golf Course has an awesome freebie this week! You can enjoy a round (18 holes) of golf for FREE this week ($39 Value)! The offer is valid Monday, April 30 to Friday, May 4 2012! If you have some time this week, you should take advantage of this deal!

You can get a 2 year subscription for Reader's Digest magazine for only $15 which includes taxes and shipping as well. That's only $7.50 per year for the subscription.

Glory of India is offering a 3 hour cooking class, full buffet access and your choice of 2 glasses of Glory Lager Beer or a glass of wine for only $39. You'll have up to year to use these vouchers. This would make a great night out if you're looking for some new ideas.

For a limited time, Aldo is offering 60% off the original price on all clearance boots! Today is also the last day of Aldo's 50% off the original price on all clearance shoes and sandals. Both of these sale are online exclusive sales only. Aldo offers Free Shipping on all orders over $75 or flat rate shipping fee of $5 on all orders less then $75.

You can save 30% off all Kids and Baby apparel at Old Navy during their 'The Funtastic Kids & Baby Sale'. This sale is available in-stores and online until May 16, 2012. If you're shopping online, Old Navy offers free shipping on any order over $50.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, Full Colour Treatment or Partial Highlights (Save $181 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: greengate Garden Centre - $15 for $30 OR $30 for $60 Towards Plants, Gardening Tools and More (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 For $209 Worth Of Prescription Eyeglasses Or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Apollo Fitness - $279 For A Portable Vibration Machine, Tax and Shipping Included (Save $1020 or 79% Off)  
- DEAL EXTENDED: iPrudence.com - $29 For A Pair Of Ray-Ban Inspired Aviator Sunglasses With Leather Case Including Taxes & Shipping (Save $120 or 81% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa - $25 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (70% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Moreton Photography - $29 for a 90 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 2 Photographers, 40 High Resolution Images on DVD and One 4x6 Print (Save $136 or 82% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Just In Time - $69 for Cleaning Services for One Furnace and 12 Vents, or $59 for A/C or Furnace Tune-Up (57% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Glory of India - $39 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of 2 Glasses of Glory Lager Beer or a Glass of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Reader's Digest Magazine - $15 for a 2-YEAR SUBSCRIPTION. Tax & Shipping Included (85% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Tilted Grill - $60 for a Three-Course Meal for Two Including Two Appetizers, Two Steak Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Glasses of Wine, or $15 for $30 to Spend on Brunch (50% Off)  
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $39 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off)  
- Fiddlers Green Pub Beddington: $15 for a British Pub Fare and Drinks. Two Options Available (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness - $29 for 60 Days Unlimited Bootcamp (Save $271 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Naturalase MediSpa Calgary - $99 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments (82% Off)  
- Best Buy: Happy Hour Online Sale (Until May 4)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 1-6)  
- PUMA: 25% Off All Women's Styles Mother's Day Sale (Until May 13)  

Mercury Hair Salon is offering a haircut, wash, blow dry, scalp massage, style, full colour treatment or partial highlights for only $39. You may buy up to 3 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts.

Greengate Garden Cenre has two options today. You can get a $30 store-wide credit for $15 or you can get a $60 store-wide credit for only $30. This is perfect for the gardeners out there as Spring is here. 

Sol Optix on 17th Ave SW is offering a great deal today. For only $19, you can get $209 worth of prescription eyeglasses or prescription sunglasses! The vouchers will never expire!

BestBuy.ca will have a Happy Hour sale everyday from 3-7PM EST (1-5PM Calgary time) until Friday, May 4, 2012. Each day, Best Buy will feature and offer the hottest deals on digital cameras and camcorders. This offer is available online only.

From now until May 13, 2012, PUMA is having a Mother's Day sale where you can save 25% off women's shoes, clothing and accessories! The sale excludes sale items, Ferrari products, golf products and watches. PUMA is also having a Spring Sale where you can save up to 50% off select items.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 2 Deals:

- DealFind: It's DealFind's 2nd Birthday - $5 Off Promo Code + Prizes (May 2 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Elle Auto - $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Safety Inspection (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Millenium Ultra Clean - $39 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living and Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Chalet Europe in Radium Hot Springs - $169 For A 2 Night Getaway For 2 People In Bugaboo Suite, Including Hot Breakfast, Chocolates, Roses And A Bottle Of Wine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mattress Direct - $49 For 2 Contour Memory Foam Pillows, 2 Pillow Covers And A $30 Gift Card With Free Shipping ($242 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Saafco - $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone - Tax and Shipping Included! (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eastern Treasures - $17 for an Authentic Chinese Buffet Dinner for 2 Including Sushi, Crab Legs, Salmon and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dean Clean Services Inc - $29 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $421 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Mercury Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, Full Colour Treatment or Partial Highlights (Save $181 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: greengate Garden Centre - $15 for $30 OR $30 for $60 Towards Plants, Gardening Tools and More (50% Off) 
- Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa: $32 for Classic Mani-Pedi (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club Resort - $59 for a Golf and RV Vacation Package (Save $183 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ELLE Canada Magazine - $5 for a 1-Year Subscription (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa - $29 for a Full Wheel Mounting, Balancing & Tire Rotating Package (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- Fitness Group Canada - $69.99 for 3-Month Fitness Membership and Classes (84% Off) 
- Alberta Views Magazine: $15 for a One-Year Subscription (50% Off) 
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 2) 
- McDonald's: McHappy Day - $1 from every Happy Meal, Big Mac, and Hot McCafé sold will be donated to charity (May 2) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Entertainment - All 2012 Books only $15 with Free Shipping (Until May 6) 

DealFind is celebrating their 2nd birthday today. Enter the promo code BDAY2 to save $5 Off Any Purchase of $10 or more. The code only available for 24 hours.

You can get an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Safety Inspection at Elle Auto for only $20 ($85 Value). Use the DealFind promo code and get this deal for only $15.

The $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone is a very hot seller. At the time of this post, they have sold over 2,800+ vouchers!

Today's your last chance to take advantage of Dean Clean's $29 Carpet Cleaning deal. The deal has sold over 500 vouchers.

The Eastern Treasures Buffet deal also ends today. They've sold close to 700 vouchers at the time of this post.

WagJag has a couple good magazine deals (Elle, RedBook, Marie Claire, etc...).

Today's is McHappy Day. $1 from from every Happy Meal, Big Mac, and Hot McCafé Beverage sold will go to local childrens charities like Ronald McDonald House Charities.

All 2012 Entertainment Coupon books are currently on sale for only $15 with Free Shipping. This is a good deal because the Calgary book normally retails for $45 + shipping. The coupons in the book don't expire until November so you still have plenty of time to use them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Discounted Roughnecks Playoff tickets vs Edmonton Rush this Saturday.

Club Seats: $40.00 per ticket
Exclusive Password: FCLUB

Lower Bowl and 200 Level:
$25.00 per Ticket
Exclusive Password: 12FST

I just picked up a pair of very nice center ice lower bowl seats for $30 each after fees. There's a lot of very good seats left. Tickets are around 40% cheaper with the code.

Click here to buy tickets on Ticketmaster.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic - $99 for 4 Thirty Minute "Ultrasonic Sculpting" Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Abdomen, Hips, Buttocks or Upper Arms (Save $497 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines - $99 for a Full Day of Unlimited Golf for 2 Including Restaurant Credit (Save $201 or 67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Cosique Beauty Company - $15 for 5 OPI Summer Daze Nail Colours with Crystal File, Finger/Toe Separator and Storage Case (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: NextGen Stylus - $12 For Two Universal iPad / iPhone Stylus Pens With Ball Point Pen Tips (70% Off)  
- Miracles Beauty and Wellness Centre: $65 for a Skynedor Facial and Hair Cut (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: The Chalet Europe in Radium Hot Springs - $169 For A 2 Night Getaway For 2 People In Bugaboo Suite, Including Hot Breakfast, Chocolates, Roses And A Bottle Of Wine (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelashe Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India - $39 for a 3 Hour Cooking Class, Full Buffet Access and Your Choice of 2 Glasses of Glory Lager Beer or a Glass of Wine (Save $133 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Elle Auto - $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Safety Inspection (76% Off)  
- Calgary Party Rentals: $299.99 for Ultimate Kids Party Rental Package (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a Full-Day Paintball Pass for Two with Guns, Goggles, Coveralls, Unlimited Air, and 200 Paintballs Each (73% Off)  
- The Place For Men: $225 for Shirt, Suit, and Tie Package (Save $254 or 53% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Staples - $22 for an 8.5x11 in. Black Genuine Leather Photo Book (56% Off)  
- Global Leadership College - $79 for a 150-Hour Specialist TEFL/TESOL Course - Certificated Awarded upon Completion of Course (Save $520 or 87% Off)  
- Adidas: 30% Off All Women's Styles Mother's Day Promo Code (Until May 13)  
- Calgary Roughnecks: 40% Off Playoff Tickets Promo Code!  
- New York Fries: Buy any sized Poutine, Get 2nd Poutine for $2 Printable Coupon (Until May 21)  

ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic is offering 4 thirty minute "Ultrasonic Sculting" treatments on your choice of thighs, abdomen, hips, buttocks or upper arms for only $99. That's only about $25 a treatment!

Whispering Pines has a full day of unlimited golf for 2 including a restaurant credit of $20 for only $99. They also have another option where you can get 18 holes for 2 people including power cart and 2 buckets at the driving range for only $59. These vouchers are only valid through Monday-Thursday. You'll have up until the end of September to use up the vouchers.

Cosique Beauty Company has 5 OPI Summer Daze Nail Colours with crystal file, finger/toe separator and storage case for only $15. This is a really good deal as these polishes usually cost about $10-15 for just one bottle!

Adidas is offering 30% Off all Women's Styles during their Mother's Day sale. The sale is available now until May 13, 2012 in-stores and online. The discount applies to full-priced merchandise only. When you're shopping online, you'll need to the enter the promo code MOTHERSDAY at checkout to get the discount. Adidas Canada offers free shipping on all orders over $20!

The Calgary Roughnecks will take on their provincial rivals, the Edmonton Rush, in their quest for the 2012 Champion's Cup. The West Division Semi-Final Playoff game takes place on Saturday, May 5th at 7:00 pm at the Saddledome! There are Two Offers available for the big Playoff game:
- Club Seats: $40.00 per ticket
Exclusive Password: FCLUB
- Lower Bowl and 200 Level Seats
$25.00 per Ticket
Exclusive Password: 12FST

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 4 Deals:

- Lets Win and Share $50 MILLION this Friday!!!  
- VERY HOT DEAL: CrowWest Wellness Center - $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,795 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa - $199 for Permanent Eyebrows OR Permanent Upper Eyeliner OR $350 for Both (Save $401 or 67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $99 For A Case Of 24 AAA 7oz Alberta Beef Centre Cut Top Sirloin Steaks (34% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Grab Deal - $19 for 14K Solid Gold Natural Amethyst Stud Earrings including Free Shipping (Save $110 or 86% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Better, A Medical Center For Complete Living - $97 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $983 or 91% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mercury Hair Salon - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, Full Colour Treatment or Partial Highlights (Save $181 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Cosique Beauty Company - $15 for 5 OPI Summer Daze Nail Colours with Crystal File, Finger/Toe Separator and Storage Case (75% Off)  
- Wake Bistro Kensington: $14 for Gelato, Smokey-Dawgs and Lemonade for Two (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Portrait - $39 for a Fine Art Family Portrait - Includes Your Choice of a Matted 8x10 OR a 11x14 Print + a Matching Digital Copy (Save $296 or 88% Off)  
- Silk Hair Salon: $42 for a Shampoo and Conditioning, Hand and Scalp Massage, Haircut, Partial Highlights or Full Colour, Blow Dry, and Style (83% Off)  
- Optiks International - $25 for $75 Toward Designer Sunglasses (67% Off)  
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $25 for a Two for One Admission (50% Off)  
- Procter & Gamble: FREE Product Samples from P&G Brandsampler!  
- DealFind: Half-Price Gift Card Blowout Sale (May 4, 9am-1pm)  

The Calgary Deals Blog wants to thank you for your support and help us all get a little richer! Lotto Max has reached its $50 Million Jackpot and we want to take a shot at this HUGE JACKPOT with all of you! I purchased $170 worth of tickets giving us 102 lucky chances to win! If you want a piece of the pie, click the Like and Share link on our Facebook page prior to the draw on Friday, May 4, 2012 at 7pm MT and youll automatically be entered into our pool.

CrowWest Wellness Center is offering 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal sessions on 6 body parts of your choice for only $179. You can purchase up to 4 vouchers for yourself and the vouchers have no expiry date.

Tania Medispa has permanent eyebrows or permanent upper eyeliner for $199 or you can get both for $350. If you're tired of applying your eye make-up everyday, this might be something for you!

Rocky's Sausage Haus has a case of 24 AAA 7oz Alberta beef centre cut top sirloin steaks for only $99. That's about $4 per steak, you'll have up until the end of October 2012 to use up the vouchers. This is perfect if you're planning on throwing a bbq this summer!

Procter & Gamble is giving away a bunch of new product samples for free! Visit P&G Brandsampler and sign-up for a free account and Procter & Gamble will mail you a bunch of great samples! This gives you chance to try out some great products for free before you buy.

DealFind.com is having a Half-Price Gift Card Blowout sale today (Friday, May 4, 2012). DealFind will be offering $10 gift cards at half price. There will be a new deal every hour, on the hour from 9:00 am to 1:00 pm. You can grab the following gift cards for only $5 each:
-$10 lululemon Gift Card 
-$10 Gap GiftCard 
-$10 Shoppers Drug Mart Gift Card 
-$10 Best Buy Gift Card 
-$10 Petro-Canada Gift Card 
Each deal only lasts an hour and supplies are extremely limited so don't miss out!

----------


## GreyFox

I think the gift cards are being postponed until a later date because the site couldn't handle the traffic. 

Can anybody else confirm or am I just not looking in the right place?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by GreyFox_ 
> *I think the gift cards are being postponed until a later date because the site couldn't handle the traffic. 
> 
> Can anybody else confirm or am I just not looking in the right place?*



Yup, you're right.

UPDATE: Due to the overwhelming popularity of the 5 Hour Sale, DealFind's site was not able to keep up with the demand. They are postponing the sale to a later date so stay tuned. In the meantime, enter the promotion code DFGIFT to get $5 off your next DealFind purchase! The code is valid until May 10.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 5 Deals:

- DealFind: $5 Off Promo Code (Until May 10)  
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Labour Force - $29 for Gutter and Window Cleaning (Save $86 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Readings By Crystal - $25 for a 30-Minute Psychic Reading Session (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Premier Photo Mall - $20 for TWO 8x8 Premier photo books OR $25 for TWO 8.5x11 Premier hardcover photo books - Shipping Included (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Grab Deal - $19 for 14K Solid Gold Natural Amethyst Stud Earrings including Free Shipping (Save $110 or 86% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $99 For A Case Of 24 AAA 7oz Alberta Beef Centre Cut Top Sirloin Steaks (34% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Better, A Medical Center For Complete Living - $97 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $983 or 91% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Elle Auto - $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Safety Inspection (76% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Tilted Grill - $60 for a Three-Course Meal for Two Including Two Appetizers, Two Steak Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Glasses of Wine, or $15 for $30 to Spend on Brunch (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CrowWest Wellness Center - $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,795 or 99% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon - $42 for a Shampoo and Conditioning, Hand and Scalp Massage, Haircut, Partial Highlights or Full Colour, Blow Dry, and Style (83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: FoxFoto - $34 for a One-Hour In-Studio Maternity Photo Shoot with Two Retouched 8x10 Prints or One Retouched 11x14 Print (87% Off)  
- "Play! A Video Game Symphony": $27 for a Balcony- or $37 for a Main-Level Seat to "Play! A Video Game Symphony". Three Showtimes Available (51% Off)  
- Calgary Public Library Foundation: $12 for 1-Year Library Membership and Libearian Bear (50% Off)  
- GAP: 25% Off Regular Price Items Promo Code (May 5-6)  
- Future Shop: 3 Days of Savings! (Until May 6)  

Due to the overwhelming popularity of DealFind's 5 Hour Gift Card Blowout sale yesterday, their site was not able to keep up with the demand. DealFind will be postponing the sale to a later date so stay tuned. To make it up to us, DealFind.com has issued a new $5 off your next purchase promo code! Just enter the promotion code DFGIFT at checkout to take advantage of this offer! The code is valid until Thursday, May 10, 11:59pm EDT.

Alberta Labour Force is offering gutter and window cleaning for only $29. Perfect timing as Summer is almost here.

Readings by Crystal has a 30-minute psychic reading session for only $25. If you've ever wanted to see a psychic, this is probably a good time to do so with this deal.

Premier Photo Mall has two 8x8 premier photo books for $20 or two 8.5x11 premier hardcover photo books including shipping for only $25. This is a great way to get your memories into a album. They also make great gift ideas as well!

Gap is celebrating Happy Cinco de Mayo by offering 25% off regularly priced items this weekend! The sale is available online only from May 5-6, 2012. You'll need to enter the coupon code GAPCFIESTA at checkout to get the discount.

Future Shop is having a 3 Days of Savings sale right now. The sale started yesterday (Friday) and goes until Sunday, May 6, 2012. It's available in-store and online (unless otherwise stated). I browsed around their website and there's actually a couple decent deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: SkinScience Clinic - $69 for a 60 Minute Skin Consultation, 3 Thirty Minute Acne Treatments, a 60 Minute Chemical Peel, and a 60 Minute Make-up Consultation (Save $446 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Istatica - $29 for an 18K Gold Plated Swarovski Element Tennis Bracelet - Tax and Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Reader's Digest Magazine - $15 for a 2-YEAR SUBSCRIPTION. Tax & Shipping Included (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rocky's Sausage Haus - $99 For A Case Of 24 AAA 7oz Alberta Beef Centre Cut Top Sirloin Steaks (34% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fairburn Fitness - $20 for 10 Drop-in Zumba Classes. Choose from 8 Locations (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic - $99 for 4 Thirty Minute "Ultrasonic Sculpting" Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Abdomen, Hips, Buttocks or Upper Arms (Save $497 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $42 for a Shampoo and Conditioning, Hand and Scalp Massage, Haircut, Partial Highlights or Full Colour, Blow Dry, and Style (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Grab Deal - $19 for 14K Solid Gold Natural Amethyst Stud Earrings including Free Shipping (Save $110 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Better, A Medical Center For Complete Living - $97 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $983 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Alberta Labour Force - $29 for Gutter and Window Cleaning (Save $86 or 75% Off) 
- Chehra Wellness and Spa: $99 for Mother's Day Beauty and Relaxation Packages (64% Off) 
- FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival: $15 for Two or $30 for Four Show Tickets; or $99 for a Three-Week Comedy Workshop (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Heron and Hound - $39 for a Triple-Row Swarovksi Crystal Elements Tennis Bracelet (Save $100 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Curves - $35 for Two-Month Women-Only Gym Membership (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- Starbucks: Half Price Frappuccino Happy Hour 3-5pm (Until May 13) 
- Black's: FREE 6x8 Mother's Day Portrait (Until May 13) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of Reader's Digest Magazine $15 for 2 Year Subscription deal. They've sold over 1,400 vouchers at the time of this post.

Half Price Frappuccinos are back at Starbucks! Enjoy any Starbucks Frappuccino for half price during Happy Hour from 3 to 5pm! This offer is valid now until Sunday, May 13, 2012.

Don't know what to get mom for Mother's Day? You can get a FREE 6x8 portrait at any Black's store in Canada! The offer is valid until Sunday, May 13, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Angles Hair and Aesthetics - $25 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Kingdom Services - $34 for a Lawn Cut, Trim and Fertilizer Treatment up to 2500 sq feet (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Specs On The Beach - $20 For $120 Towards Custom Designer Sunglasses! Shipping Included (Save $100 or 83% Off) (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- Spyplanet.ca - $25 For An Otterbox Defender Series Case For The iPhone 4 / 4S With Free Shipping (53% Off)  
- Sheila's Mobile Spa: $35 for a Relaxing Manicure And Pedicure In The Comfort Of Your Own Home (56% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: greengate Garden Centre - $15 for $30 OR $30 for $60 Towards Plants, Gardening Tools and More (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: CrowWest Wellness Center - $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,795 or 99% Off)  
- Mystical Masks: $50 for 1-Hour Glitter Tattoo Parties (50% Off)  
- FunnyFest Comedy Festival: $14 for 2 tickets, or $29 for 4 tickets to the 12th Annual FunnyFest Comedy Festival (53% Off)  
- Miss Sixty and Energie: $50 for $100 to Spend on Clothing, Shoes, and Accessories (50% Off)  
- Riley and McCormick Western Stores: $20 for $40 Worth of Western Clothing and Accessories (50% Off)  
- Banana Republic: Extra 30% Off Already Reduced Items 3-Hour Power Lunch Sale (May 7, 11am -2pm)  
- IKEA: Bedroom Event - 15% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Bed Frame Purchases (May 7-27)  
- WestJet: Big Savings to Chicago (Book by May 8)  
- Silverwing Golf Course: 2012 Golf Special Coupons  

Angles Hair and Aestethics is offering a 30 minute Shellac manicure and a 45 minute shellac pedicure for only $25. There's no expiry date on these vouchers so you can use them whenever you want!

Kingdom Services has a lawn cut, trim and fertilizer treatment for up to 2500 sq feet for only $34. If you don't want to have both treatments done, you can do either one for just $19. You'll have up to year to use up these vouchers.

Banana Republic is having a 3-Hour Power Lunch sale today (Monday, May 7, 2012) from 11am - 2pm local time where you can take an additional 30% off already reduced items. This sale is available in-stores or online.

IKEA's Bedroom Event is back. You can get 15% back in IKEA Gift Cards on bed frame purchases or don't pay for 6 months with your IKEA credit card. This offer is available from May 7-27, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tower Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram - $25 for an Oil, Lube, & Filter Change Plus Tire Rotation, Multi Point Inspection & More (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon And Tanning - $29 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry, Style, Scalp Massage And Your Choice Of Partial Foil Highlights Or A Full Colour (Save $171 or 86% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Labour Force - $29 for Gutter and Window Cleaning (Save $86 or 75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Millenium Ultra Clean - $39 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Living and Dining Room, Hallway and 3 Bedrooms (Save $160 or 80% Off)  
- REMINDER: DealFind - $5 Off Promotion Code (Until May 10)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Angles Hair and Aesthetics - $25 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (75% Off)  
- PhotoBin: $18 for a Hardcover Photobook (54% Off)  
- Yoga in Bowness - $39 for One or $69 for Two Months of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Save $76 or 66% Off)  
- Shenny's Laser, Lights and Skin Care Centre: $119 for an Effective Non-Surgical Face Lifting (Save $131 or 52% Off)  
- WagJag: Save up to 82% Magazine Subscription: Marie Claire, Good Housekeeping, Town & Country or Redbook  
- Two Paws Up!: $49 for Five Days or Four Nights of Dog Boarding (64% Off)  
- The Blue Bin - $13 for an Apple Compatible Accessory Pack: Including - Headphones, USB Charger, Wall & Car Adapter for Your Apple Devices  Taxes & Shipping Included (79% Off)  
- Best Buy: 50% Off All Rockstar Games Coupon (May 7-10)  
- McDonald's: New McDonalds Printable Coupons (May 7- June 3)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 7-13)  

CalAlta Autoglass has your choice of 3 windshield chip repairs, a crack repair, or $120 credit towards a windshield replacement for only $20. If you weren't able to take advantage of this deal before, you can do so now.

Tower Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram is offering an oil, lube, and filter change plus tire rotation, multi point inspection and more for only $25. You can also get a wheel aligment inspection for only $20 as well. You'll have almost one year to use up these vouchers.

Manila Hair Salon and Tanning has a wash, cut, blow-dry, style, scalp massage and your choice of partial foil highlights or a full colour for only $29. If you're looking for a new summer do, you might want to check this out.

For you gamers, I have a printable coupon for you that will save you 50% off all Rockstar video game at Best Buy! The coupon is valid in-store only until May 10, 2012 (excludes sale items).
Rockstar is the maker of the following popular games:
-Grand Theft auto 
-May Payne 
-LA Noire 
-Red Dead Redemption 
-Midnight Club 

McDonald's Canada website has a bunch of new printable coupons! The coupons are valid from May 7 to June 3, 2012. The coupons are different and aren't as good as their regular Buy One Get One Free, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deals, and Breakfast Deals coupons. The new coupons include:
-$2.59 (plus tax) for a Coffee and Oatmeal 
-$2 Off any entree salad 
-$2 Off any entree salad 
-$1 Off any medium or large McCafe Real Fruit Smoothie 
-$1 Off any Iced Latte 
-Buy any McBistro Sandwich and get Free medium Fries and Soft Drink

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 9 Deals:

- LOTTO MAX: Like and Share us on Facebook and we'll split $50 MILLION with you!!! (Draw is this Friday, May 11)  
- HOT DEAL: Ox and Angela Restaurant and Bar - $20 for $40 Worth of Tapas, Steak, Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Juliet's Castle - $20 for All You Can Eat Chicken Wings or Ribs for 2 + Pitcher of Domestic Beer (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 For 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dzignart.com - $29 for $100 Worth of Gallery Quality Art Featuring Collections of Oil Paintings, Sculptures, and Metal Wall Art (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: TESOL Express - $79 For A 120 Hour Advanced Online TESOL Course (Save $520 or 87% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: SkinScience Clinic - $69 for a 60 Minute Skin Consultation, 3 Thirty Minute Acne Treatments, a 60 Minute Chemical Peel, and a 60 Minute Make-up Consultation (Save $446 or 87% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Cosique Beauty Company - $15 for 5 OPI Summer Daze Nail Colours with Crystal File, Finger/Toe Separator and Storage Case (75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Premier Photo Mall - $20 for TWO 8x8 Premier photo books OR $25 for TWO 8.5x11 Premier hardcover photo books - Shipping Included (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Tower Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram - $25 for an Oil, Lube, & Filter Change Plus Tire Rotation, Multi Point Inspection & More (71% Off)  
- Peloton Cycling: $49 for Five, or $89 for Ten Spin Classes (51% Off)  
- Unihealth Centre: $35 for One, $65 for Two, or $90 for Three Relaxation Massages with an RMT (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $29 for IPL Photofacial Sessions (90% Off)  
- Hirai Health Services - $29 for a 45-Minute Colon Hydrotherapy Treatment with a 15-Minute Pre-cleanse Phone Consultation (71% Off)  
- TurboTax Canada - Save 15% Off Any TurboTax Edition (Until May 15)  
- Entertainment: 2 Books for only $25 (Until May 15)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 9)  

Calgary Deals Blog wants to thank you for your support and help us all get a little richer! Since there was no winner for last weeks Lotto Max Jackpot, I purchased another batch of tickets for the draw this Friday (May 11, 2012)! I've got $130 worth of tickets including 6 free play tickets from last weeks draw giving us 78 lucky chances to win! I've got a good feeling about this weeks draw because it happens to fall on my birthday! Visit my blog for more information.

Ox and Angela Restaurant and Bar is offering $40 worth of tapas, steak, seafood and alcohol for only $20. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Juliet's Castle has a deal where you pay only $20 and you'll get all you can eat chicken wings or ribs for 2 plus, a pitcher of domestic beer. You can buy up to 2 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts.

Calgary Aqua Massage has 2 twenty minute aqua massages for only $20. That's $10 per massage, if you're feeling like a quick relaxation treatment, you should give this a try.

Since many Canadians have still not filed their taxes (was due April 30th), TurboTax wants to give them a reason to finally do it. For a limited time, you can save 15% off any TurboTax edition (online or desktop version)! The sale is available now and goes until May 15, 2012. TurboTax is the most trusted and #1 rated, Best-Selling tax software brand year after year.

Today through May 15th, you can get any two 2012 Entertainment Coupon Books for a low price of $25! Get one for home and one for your vacation destination, or buy one for yourself and give one as a gift!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 10 Deals:

- LivingDeal.com: Half-Price Esso Gas Cards! 1 Hour Only! (May 10, 9am)  
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour and an Eyebrow Threading or Waxing (Save $178 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Top Notch Home Solutions - $49 for Professional Window Cleaning OR $79 for Window and Gutter Cleaning (Save $151 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (Save $526 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Theatre Projects - $56 for 2 Adult Tickets to Playing With Fire: The Theo Fleury Story by Kirstie McLellan Day (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Beautylicious - $16 For A Swarovski Elements Crystal And Hematite Bracelet With Free Shipping (75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Calgary Aqua Massage - $20 For 2 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (68% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Angles Hair and Aesthetics - $25 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 45 Minute Shellac Pedicure (75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: PhotoBin - $18 for a Hardcover Photobook (54% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Ox and Angela Restaurant and Bar - $20 for $40 Worth of Tapas, Steak, Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Juliet's Castle - $20 for All You Can Eat Chicken Wings or Ribs for 2 + Pitcher of Domestic Beer (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Dharma Studios: $99 for Three One-Hour Classic Massages (59% Off)  
- Kristi Sneddon Photographer: $45 for a Two-Hour Mom-and-Tot Photo Course or $198 for a Six-Hour Moms' DSLR Workshop (54% Off)  
- X-Statik Salon: $19 for $40 Worth of Hair Services (52% Off)  
- Dr. Sarah Berrrett: $65 for Two Acupuncture Sessions (55% Off)  
- Generally Shop - $9 for Three Collection 2000 Volumax Black Mascaras - Taxes & Shipping Included (78% Off)  
- Acura: 2012 MDX - $6,000 Off plus $1,500 is Accessories  
- LAST CHANCE: DealFind.com - $5 Off Promo Code (Until May 10)  
- French Connection: Customer Appreciation Sale - 40% Off All Regular Priced Items (May 10-13)  

Living Deal is having a special for 1 hour only (May 10, 9am) where you can get half-price Esso gas cards. Don't miss out as there are limited quantities.

Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa has a haircut, wash, scalp massage, blow dry, style, deep conditioning treatment and your choice of partial highlights or full colour and an eyebrow threading or waxing for only $39. The vouchers never expire either so you can use them whenever you feel like updating your look.

Top Notch Home Solutions is offering professional window cleaning for only $49. There's also a second option for $79 and you can get window and gutter cleaning. You'll have up to year to use these vouchers.

Alberta Theatre Projects has 2 adult tickets to Playing With Fire: The Theo Fleury Story by Kirstie McLellan Day for only $56. If you like theatre or are looking for something to do, you should check this out.

Acura Canada is heavily discounting all 2012 Acura MDX models. For a limited time, there's a $6,000 cash purchase incentive plus you can get $1,500 in complimentary Acura accessories! There's a special offer on the Acura TL as well. There's a $3,000 cash purchase incentive plus $1,000 in accessories.

I originally posted about this deal on Saturday. Here's a reminder that today is your last chance to use the $5 off promo code as it expires tonight (9:59pm MDT) so make sure you take advantage of it. To make it up to us, DealFind.com has issued a $5 off your next purchase promo code! Just enter the promotion code DFGIFT at checkout to take advantage of this offer! The code is valid until Thursday, May 10, 11:59pm EDT.

French Connection is having a Customer Appreciation sale where you can save 40% off all regular price items and 10% off all sale items. The sale starts today (Thursday, May 10) and goes until Sunday, May 13, 2012. The sale is available in-stores and online. If you're shopping online, you'll need to enter the promo code CUST40.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 11 Deals:

- REMINDER: LOTTO MAX - Like and Share us on Facebook and we'll split $50 MILLION with you!!! (Draw is tonight Friday, May 11)  
- HOT DEAL: Blue House Café - $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime - $29 for a Basic Manicure and Pedicure (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Struktur Studio - $29 For An Organic Spa Manicure And Pedicure Using Organic Products And Vegan Polishes (61% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions (Save $1,398 or 93% Off)  
- Rocky's Sausage Haus: $99 for a Case of 24 AAA 7oz Alberta Beef Centre Cut Top Sirloin Steaks (Save $50 or 34% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass - $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Readings By Crystal - $25 for a 30-Minute Psychic Reading Session (75% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Peloton Cycling - $49 for Five, or $89 for Ten Spin Classes (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour and an Eyebrow Threading or Waxing (Save $178 or 82% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (Save $526 or 84% Off)  
- Charm Beauty Boutique: $49 for a Vitamin C Facial and Manicure or Anti-Age Facial and Manicure (57% Off)  
- Fine Drycleaning: $15 for $30 Worth of Dry Cleaning (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSpa - $15 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment, or $19 for an Eyebrow, Underarm and Bikini Wax (85% Off)  
- Rebound Cycle: $25 for Full Day Bicycle Rentals (50% Off)  
- Silverwing and Boulder Creek Golf: Get 2 FREE Rounds of Golf on your Birthday!  
- UFC 149 Calgary: Pre-Sale Password and Promo Codes  
- Rajdoot: $29 for an Amazing Indian Prix Fixe Meal for Two People (52% Off)  
- RONA: Save 10% to 100% Off All Your Purchases (May 12 Only)  
- Mexx: 25% Off All Women's Merchandise Mother's Day Sale (May 11-13)  

Reminder Update: I originally posted about this on Wednesday. Heres a reminder that today is the big day! If you haven't "Liked" and "Shared" our Facebook photo yet, please do so now so you're entered in the pool. You don't want to miss out if we all win and get to share $50 Million! I'll update this post on Saturday afternoon when I get a chance to scan/check all the tickets.

Blue House Cafe is offering $50 worth of Latin American cuisine and drinks for only $25. This place is pretty good as they were featured previously and I had a chance to try it out.

Pink Line has a basic manicure and pedicure for only $25. This is perfect timing as it's almost time to break out those flip flops. You'll have up to one year to use up these vouchers.

You can get a Free Round of Golf on your Birthday from Silverwing Golf Course and Boulder Creek Golf Course! That's 2 Free Rounds of Golf total (1 from each course)! All you have to do is go to the Silverwing and Boulder Creek's website and sign up for their eClub. Then print out the free coupon and book a tee time. Once you get to the course, just present the coupon when you check-in. They'll likely do a quick ID check to verify your birthday. Make sure you sign-up on both websites so you get a Free Round of Golf from each course.

UFC 149 is coming to Calgary on Saturday, July 21, 2012! Tickets go on sale to the general public on Saturday, May 12th. Here's a couple Pre-Sale passwords/ promo codes that will give you an exclusive chance to score some tickets before they are even on sale! 
Password from Sportsnet Fan 960: JULY
Password from Stampeders to Season-Ticket Holders: OCTAGON

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Steve Dutcheshen Photography - $39 for a 60-Min Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice with 90+ Small Resolution Images (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Low Carb Canada - $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract Weight Loss Supplements- Recommended by Dr. Oz (Save $108 or 73% Off) 
- Stepping Stones Together: $19 for a One Year Online Subscription (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ox and Angela Restaurant and Bar - $20 for $40 Worth of Tapas, Steak, Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival - $15 for Two or $30 for Four Show Tickets; or $99 for a Three-Week Comedy Workshop (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Struktur Studio - $29 For An Organic Spa Manicure And Pedicure Using Organic Products And Vegan Polishes (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions (Save $1,398 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Blue House Café - $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Whispering Pines Golf Resort - $99 for Unlimited Golf For a Day and a Power Cart for Two (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Dharma Studios: $99 for Three One-Hour Classic Massages (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Life Photo Studios - $59 for Group Portrait Package for Up to 15 People with One-Hour Shoot, Digital Image, and 8"x8" Photo Canvas (Save $179 or 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: RONA - Save 10% to 100% Off All Your Purchases (May 12 Only) 
- M&M Meat Shops: Charity BBQ Day (May 12 from 10am to 4pm) 
- Staples: Save an Extra $5 Off $25 Purchase Coupon (Until May 17) 
- The "$39 for a 3 Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract Weight Loss Supplements" deal is a hot seller. They've sold over 700+ vouchers at the time of this post.

Today's your last chance to take advantage of the Ox and Angela Restaurant and Bar deal. They've sold over 900+ vouchers.

Visit any M&M Meats Shop locations across Canada today from 10am to 4pm to enjoy a hamburger or hot dog, a drink and a bag of chips for a minimum donation of only $3.00. All proceeds go directly to the CCFC to fund research to help find the cause and cure for Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis.

I posted a coupon that will save you an extra $5 off your in-store Staples purchase of $25 or more. The coupon is valid until May 17, 2012.

The results are in and nobody won the Lotto Max jackpot again. It has been carried forward to next Friday, May 18. Next week's draw is for $50 Million plus 20 MaxMillion prizes. Stay tuned for a new post for next week's draw. 3rd time's a charm?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Paintball - $24 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including Two Level 3 Guns, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines & Country Club Resort - $99 for Four 18 Hole Green Fees, Including 2 Power Carts, 4 Buckets of Balls at the Driving Range and a $20 Dining Voucher (Save $215 or 68% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice Deals - $59 for a 3-Month Supply (3 - 60 Capsule Bottles) of Resveratrol MAX - Tax and Shipping Included (Save $106 or 64% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Struktur Studio - $29 For An Organic Spa Manicure And Pedicure Using Organic Products And Vegan Polishes (61% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park - $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (Save $526 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions (Save $1,398 or 93% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa - $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour and an Eyebrow Threading or Waxing (Save $178 or 82% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Kingdom Services - $34 for a Lawn Cut, Trim and Fertilizer Treatment up to 2500 sq feet (58% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Low Carb Canada - $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract Weight Loss Supplements- Recommended by Dr. Oz (Save $108 or 73% Off)  
- Harmony Lawns & Yard Maintenance: $99 for Four Lawn Fertilizer Applications for Up to 2,500 Square Feet (51% Off)  
- Picaboo - $25 for $75 Toward Classic Photo Books, Cards, Calendars, and Collage Posters - Two Options Available (67% Off)  
- Elle Canada: $5 for One-Year Subscription to "Elle Canada" Magazine (58% Off)  
- Velocity Beauty: $19.99 for One Rushwhite FX Whitening Pen (60% Off)  
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Full-Priced Styles 3-Hour Only Sale (May 13 from 11am-2pm)  

Capture the Flag Paintball is offering a 2 person paintball excursion, including two level 3 guns, 150 paintballs each, equipment and all you can eat hot dogs and drinks for only $24. The vouchers never expire either so if you're looking for something to do, you might want to check this out.

Whispering Pines & Country Club Resort has four 18 hole green fees, including 2 power carts, 4 buckets of balls at the driving range and a $20 dining voucher for only $99. That's about $25 a person, all you golf fans might want to take advantage of this deal.

Healthy Choice Deals has a 3 month supply (3 - 60 capsule bottles) of Resveratrol MAX - tax and shipping included for only $59. These were recommended by Dr. Oz.

Banana Republic is having a Power Lunch sale today (Sunday, May 13, 2012) where you can save 30% off Full-Priced Styles (excludes new arrivals)! This is a 3-Hours only sale today from 11am to 2pm local time. The sale is available in-stores and online. If you're shopping online, you'll need to enter the promo code BRCBRUNCH at checkout. Banana Republic offers free shipping on any order over $50.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 14 Deals:

- DealFind: Extra $5 Off Promotion Code (Until May 17)  
- HOT DEAL: Himark Martin Tailors - $399 for a Custom Tailored 2-Piece Suit (Save $1,291 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $29 for 1 or $39 for 2 In-Home 60-Minute Massages - Choose from 7 Massage Types (Save $91 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Donair 2 Go - $10 For $20 Worth Of Authentic Egyptian Food (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Blue House Café - $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Capture the Flag Paintball - $24 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including Two Level 3 Guns, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (70% Off)  
- Best Choice Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Delicious and Fresh Pizza, Wings, Donair, Drinks & More (52% Off)  
- Eaglequest Douglasdale: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Large Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Modern PURAIR - $69 for Complete Furnace Cleaning of Up to 10 Vents (Save $191 or 73% Off)  
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three Hour Wine and Beer Making Class for Two With Samples and Cheese Pairing (62% Off)  
- Future Shop: Deal of the Day (May 14-20)  
- Aldo Shoes: Extra 25% Off All Sale Footwear & Handbags Pop-Up Sale  

Himark Martin Tailors is offering a custom tailored 2-piece suit for only $399. You'll have a year to use up these vouchers. Don't forget to use the Dealfind promotional code VICTORIA for an extra $5 off.

Mobile Spa Elite Services has two deals today, you can choose from a 60 minute in-home massage for only $29 or you can get 2 in-home 60 minute massages for only $39. They have 7 massage types to choose from as well.

This is your last chance to take advantage of the Blue House Cafe deal, you can get $50 worth of Latin American cuisine and drinks for only $25. If you haven't tried this place, you should check it out.

Future Shop is running a "Deal of the Day" promo from May 14-20, 2012. They will feature one hot deal each day. Each deal will only be available online-only for 24 hours. Make sure you're checking them out to see what the specials are.

Aldo Shoes is having a Pop-Up Sale where you can save an extra 25% off all sale footwear and handbags found in their clearance section! This is a limited time offer and is available in-store and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 15 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $1,006 or 91% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: NuCurves Lipolaser - $99 for 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Body Parts (Save $501 or 83% Off)  
- Coffee Pods Express: $20 For $40 Worth Of Coffee Pods, Including Keurig K-Cups, Tassimo Discs, Van Houtte, Seatle's Best, Tully's, Wolfgang Puck, And More, Plus Tea, Syrups, Biscottis, Cookies, & Coffee Makers (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Great Buy Online Store - $29 for a Stunning Triple Swarovski Elements Bracelet - Shipping Included (Save $100 or 78% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Nature's Green Fertilizer And Lawn Care - $79 For 5 Visits Including Application Of Organic Liquid Fertilizer And 5 Spot Weed Treatments (Save $271 or 77% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix - $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Juliet's Castle - $20 for All You Can Eat Chicken Wings or Ribs for 2 + Pitcher of Domestic Beer (56% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Eaglequest Douglasdale - $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Large Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (56% Off)  
- Wrap Magic Skirts - $12 for a New Vintage One-of-a-Kind Spring/Summer Neck Scarf - Taxes Included (76% Off)  
- ArtSense: $20 for Museum or Gallery Wrapped Canvases (60% Off)  
- Mountain View Bowling: $55 for Two Hours or Three Games of Bowling with Shoe Rentals for Up to Five People (53% Off)  
- Serenite Spa: $99 for 60-Minute Couples Massage (Save $101 or 51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Beauti by Sarah - For only $20 - Look and Feel Your Best After a 1.5 Hour Personalized Makeup Instruction Session (Save $90 or 82% Off)  
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Friends & Family Event (May 16-17)  
- Banana Republic Factory Store: 40% Off Everything including Clearance (May 16-21)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 14-20)  

Chehra Wellness & Spa is offering 1 year of unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments for only $99. You'll be able to activate these vouchers whenever you want since they have no expiry on them.

NuCurves Lipolaser has 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming sessions on your choice of body parts for only $99. That breaks down to only $33 per treatment and you'll have up to a year to use them.

Coffee Pods Express has $40 worth of coffee pods, including Keurig K-Cups, Tassimo Discs, Van Houtte, Seattle's Best, Tully's, Wolfgang Puck and more, plus tea, syrups, biscottis, cookies & coffee makers for only $20. I'm sure those of you that have those machines will probably find this useful.

Sport Chek's popular Friends & Family Event is back! It's a 2-day only sale from Wednesday, May 16 to Thursday, May 17, 2012. During the sale, you can save 25% off regular priced items or 10% off sale items. The sale applies at all Sport Chek, Hockey Experts and Atmosphere stores in Canada. It also includes Nevada Bob's Golf locations inside a Sport Chek.

Banana Republic Factory Store is having an Entire Store sale where you can save 40% off everything including clearance items! The sale starts tomorrow (May 16) and goes until May 21, 2012. The sale is valid at any Banana Republic Factory Store in Canada only (not valid at Banana Republic stores or online).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 16 Deals:

- LOTTO MAX: Like and Share us on Facebook and we'll split $50 MILLION with you! (Draw is this Friday, May 18)  
- HOT DEAL: Yogen Früz - $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Toppings (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off)  
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary - $20 For 20 Fit Body Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Oprah's O Magazine - $27 for a 1-Year Subscription of 12 Issues - Tax and Shipping Included (61% Off)  
- pink Lime Salon & Spa: $80 for a Ladies' Haircut, Colour or Partial Highlights, and Blow Dry; $50 for $100 to Spend on Salon Services (Pay $50); or $37 for a Men's Haircut and Colour (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Coffee Pods Express - $20 For $40 Worth Of Coffee Pods, Including Keurig K-Cups, Tassimo Discs, Van Houtte, Seatle's Best, Tully's, Wolfgang Puck, And More, Plus Tea, Syrups, Biscottis, Cookies, & Coffee Makers (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Douglasdale - $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Large Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (56% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Capture the Flag Paintball - $24 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including Two Level 3 Guns, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (70% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: NuCurves Lipolaser - $99 for 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Body Parts (Save $501 or 83% Off)  
- REMINDER: Mountain View Bowling: $55 for Two Hours or Three Games of Bowling with Shoe Rentals for Up to Five People (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: MMA Boot Camp for Women - $1 for a 60-Minute MMA Boot Camp Class (94% Off)  
- Skin Care Boutiques: $59 for One or $169 for Three IPL Photo-Rejuvenation Treatments (Save $91 or 61% Off)  
- Mexx: 40% Off Friends wth Benefits Sale (May 16-18) 
- WestJet: Getaway Sale to Canada, US, Mexico and Caribbean Destinations (Book by May 16)  
- IKEA - Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 16)  

Since no one won the Lotto Max Jackpot again for the second consecutive week, the Jackpot has carried forward to this Friday, May 18. This week's draw is for $50 Million plus 20 MaxMillion prizes! I purchased another $100 worth of tickets (we didn't win any free play ticket last week) for the draw this Friday (May 18, 2012) giving us 60 lucky chances to win! Let's do this and take home the Jackpot! The 3rd time's a charm!

Yogen Fruz is offering $10 worth of frozen yogurt and toppings for only $5. The vouchers are valid at the Marlborough Mall location so if you're in and about that area, you should pick one up.

Bragg Creek Paintball has a 2 person day pass, includes guns, 200 paintballs each and equipment for only $19. You'll have up to a year to use up the vouchers.

Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary has 20 fit body bootcamp classes for only $20. That's only a buck a class. If you're looking at getting back into shape for the Summer, you should check this out.

Mexx is having a Friends with Benefits (Customer Appreciation) sale where you can save 40% off all regular priced items! This is a 3-day sale from May 16-18, 2012. You'll need to print the Invitation below or show it on your smart phone to take advantage of this exclusive offer. 

WesJet is having a seat sale where you can save on all Canadian flights, as well as to select U.S., Mexico and Caribbean destinations. You must book by May 16, 2012 (11:59 p.m. MT) for travel on Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Saturdays between June 1 - June 27 and September 5 - October 27, 2012. Blackout dates are in effect June 28 - September 4, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Yoga in Bowness - $29 for a 10 Class Pass or 1 Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Save $91 or 76% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Pro Cleaning Solutions - $99 For A Complete Carpet Cleaning Package Including Up To 3 Rooms, 1 Hall, And 1 Set Of Stairs And 3M Scotch Guard Protector (Save $279 or 74% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag - $22 For A Paintball Package For Two Including Full Equipment, Unlimited Drinks And Hot Dogs (73% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Blue House Café - $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Low Carb Canada - $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract Weight Loss Supplements- Recommended by Dr. Oz (Save $108 or 73% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime - $29 for a Basic Manicure and Pedicure (55% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mountain View Bowling - $55 for Two Hours or Three Games of Bowling with Shoe Rentals for Up to Five People (53% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Yogen Früz - $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Toppings (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off)  
- Richmond's Pub & Eatery: $35 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Beers (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: DealFind.com - Extra $5 Off Promotion Code (Until May 17)  
- Body Essentials - $159 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small or $189 for a Medium Area (Save $411 or 72% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Vine De Vie Karaoke Lounge - $29 for Three hours in the VIP Karaoke Room and up to $35 worth of food and drinks (Save $120 or 81% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: X Crystal - $29 for a Swarovski Element Crystals Rhodium Plated Heart Necklace (Includes Certificate of Authenticity) - Taxes & Shipping Included (Save $90 or 76% Off)  
- The Sleep Genie: $199 for The Ultimate Sleep Aid Device (51% Off)  
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store 4-Hour Only Sale (May 17 from 5-9 PM)  
- 7-Eleven: FREE sample of DORITOS 3rd Degree Burn Chips (May 17 Only)  
- Mobilicity: 50% Off All Regular Rate Plans (May 17-20)  

Silk Hair Salon is offering a full set of premium mink eyelash extensions for only $39. You'll have up until Nov 21, 2012 to use up these vouchers. If you do purchase a voucher from Dealfind, don't forget to use promo code VICTORIA for an extra $5 off your voucher.

Yoga in Bowness has a 10 class pass or 1 month of unlimited yoga for only $29. You'll only have up until the end of September to use up the vouchers so if you're looking at doing some yoga in the next few months, you should check this out.

Alberta Pro Cleaning Solutions has a complete carpet cleaning package including up to 3 rooms, 1 hall, and 1 set of stairs and 3m scotch guard protector for only $99. It's a great time to get the house all cleaned up since Winter is finally over.

For 4-Hours today (Thursday, May 17, 2012 from 5-9 PM) Suzy Shier is having a 40% Off Entire Store sale! The sale is available in-store or online and applies on regular priced merchandise only. If you're shopping online, Suzy Shier offers free shipping on orders of $100 and more. 

Today only (May 17, 2012), guests over 16 years of age can get a free sample of DORITOS 3rd Degree Burn chips! This offer available at all 7-Eleven stores across Canada. DORITOS launched the flavour last summer and it was so successful it sold out. Returning for the summer of 2012, those over 16 can get a early free sample before they launch nationally - only at 7-Elevens in Canada - while they last.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 18 Deals:

- REMINDER: LOTTO MAX - Like and Share us on Facebook and we'll split $50 MILLION with you! (Draw is this Friday, May 18) 
- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa - $39 for a 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap, a 30 Minute Express Manicure and a 30 Minute Express Pedicure (Save $164 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jodi O Photography - $49 for 45-Min Boudoir Photography Session and High Res Edited Digital Photos + 25% off all 40 High Resolution Images (Save $226 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa - $29 For A Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry & Style (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Armoury Boutique - $29 for a Designer Inspired Sterling Silver Mesh Bracelet from the Armoury Signature Collection (Save $140 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital - $35 For Two 30 Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $325 or 90% Off) 
- Rendezvous Cafe/ Ethiopian Cuisine: $14 for $30 Worth of Amazing Food (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness & Spa - $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $1,006 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Richmond's Pub & Eatery - $35 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Beers (50% Off) 
- The Camera Store: $45 for a Four-Hour Introduction to DSLR Photography Course with Gift Bag, Door Prizes, Snacks, and Beverages (55% Off) 
- New Era Technology: Stampede Promotion - Save up to 75% Off Training Courses! (Until May 31) 
- IKEA: All sizes Mysa Stra Duvet only $14.99 (Until May 21) 
- Bench: Friends & Family Event - 30% Off the Entire Store (May 18-21) 
- Entertainment: All 2012 Books on sale for only $12 with Free Shipping! (Until May 20) 

The Lotto Max draw is tonight. Make sure you "Like" our Facebook page and "Share" this Facebook photo so you're entered in the pool. 

DealFind has a great spa package deal to AnishaS MediSpa. $39 will get you a 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap, a 30 Minute Express Manicure and a 30 Minute Express Pedicure (81% Off).

The $29 for a Designer Inspired Sterling Silver Mesh Bracelet from the Armoury Signature Collection at Armoury Boutique deal has sold over 600 vouchers.

Bench is having a Friends & Family sale this long weekend (May 18-21) where you can save 30% off the entire store including already reduced items! 

All 2012 Entertainment Books are currently on sale for only $12 each with Free Shipping! This is the lowest price that I have seen the 2012 books sell for! This is an excellent deal because the Calgary book normally retails for $45 each plus shipping!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa - $39 for 3 Twenty Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $321 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Good Cuff - $39 for 3 Pairs of Premium Cufflinks with Tax & Shipping Included - Perfect for Father's Day (Save $119 or 75% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: GizmosX - $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Dr. Oz Recommended Green Coffee Bean Extract Weight Loss Supplement - Tax and Shipping Included (Save $90 or 70% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Richmond's Pub & Eatery - $35 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Beers (50% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Harmony Lawns & Yard Maintenance - $99 for Four Lawn Fertilizer Applications for Up to 2,500 Square Feet (51% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa - $29 For A Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry & Style (69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $35 For Two 30 Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $325 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: AnishaS MediSpa - $39 for a 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap, a 30 Minute Express Manicure and a 30 Minute Express Pedicure (Save $164 or 81% Off)  
- Starzmart.com - $59.99 for a Remote Control Helicopter including Free Shipping (72% Off)  
- Paranello - $129 for Navigator Robot Vacuum (Save $236 or 65% Off)  
- Greatbuyonlinestore.com - $39 for a Spy Pen (Save $160 or 80% Off)  
- RW&CO: Buy 1, Get 1 at 50% Off Sale (Until May 21)  
- Forever 21: Up to 75% Off Victoria Day Weekend Sale  
- Garage: Save 15%, 20% or 25% Off Online Only Sale (Until May 21)  

Oral Spa is offering 3 twenty minute teeth whitening sessions for only $39. If you're looking for a whiter smile, you probably want to check this out.

Good Cuff has 3 pairs of premium cufflinks with tax and shipping included for only $39. That's only $13 per pair. If you're stuck on what to get your dad for father's day, this might be something you want to check out.

GizmosX has a 3 month supply of Dr. Oz recommended green coffee bean extract weight loss supplement with tax and shipping included for only $39. 

RW&CO is having a BOGO sale this long weekend. When you Buy 1 regular priced item, you can Get a 2nd regular priced item at 50% off (of equal or lesser value, before taxes)! The sale goes until Monday, May 21, 2012 and is available at all RW&CO stores across Canada.

Forever 21 is having a Victoria Day Weekend Sale where you can save up to 75% off select items! There's a huge selection of dresses, tops, sweaters, bottoms, active wear, lingerie, accessories and shoes to pick from.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Action Furnace Inc - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Balla Bracelets - $16 for a Swarovski Elements Balla Bracelet with Magnetic Hematite Beads - Tax Included (Save $74 or 82% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Armoury Boutique - $29 for a Designer Inspired Sterling Silver Mesh Bracelet from the Armoury Signature Collection (Save $140 or 83% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon - $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite Services - $29 for 1 or $39 for 2 In-Home 60-Minute Massages - Choose from 7 Massage Types (Save $91 or 76% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: The Camera Store - $45 for a Four-Hour Introduction to DSLR Photography Course with Gift Bag, Door Prizes, Snacks, and Beverages (55% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa - $29 For A Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry & Style (69% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital - $35 For Two 30 Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials (Save $325 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Oral Spa - $39 for 3 Twenty Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $321 or 89% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Good Cuff - $39 for 3 Pairs of Premium Cufflinks with Tax & Shipping Included - Perfect for Father's Day (Save $119 or 75% Off)  
- Maria Jolly Photography: $90 for a One-Hour Starter Boudoir Photo Session and One 5x7 Print; $150 for a One-Hour Standard Boudoir Package with Three 5x7 Prints in Classic Tri-Folio Frame; or $220 for a Two-Hour Glamour Boudoir Package with Makeup Application, Photo Book, and Five-Image CD (67% Off)  
- Zaggora: $29 for a Weight-Loss HotPants in Shorts, $39 for a Capri, or $49 for a Flare Style (59% Off)  
- Can-Ad: $29.95 for a Ten Pack of Gas or Diesel Conditioner Pills (64% Off)  
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Daily Deals Promo Code (Until May 21)  
- Stylexchange: 30% Off Everything Blue Monday Sale (Until May 21)  
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment - All 2012 Books on sale for only $12 with Free Shipping! (Until May 20)  

Action Furnace is offering a complete duct cleaning for your home for only $69. The vouchers never expire either so you can use them at any time.

Balla Bracelets has a Swarovski Elements Ball Bracelet with magnetic hematite beads - tax included for only $16. They've sold over a 1000 vouchers already.

This is your last chance to take advantage of a few deals:
- SilkHair Salon has a full set of premium mink eyelash extensions for only $39.
- Mobile Spa Elite Services has 1 massage for $29 or 2 for $39. These are home massages so they will come to you.
- The Camera Store has a four hour introduction to DSLR photography course with gift bag, door prizes, snacks and beverages for only $45.

Buytopia.ca is celebrating this Victoria Long Weekend by offering a promo code that will save you an extra 10% off all daily deals! To take advantage of this offer, enter May24 in the promotion/ gift code box at checkout and you'll save an 10% off everything! This offer ends on May 21, 2012 at 11:59 pm (ET). There's a limit of 1 use per customer.

Stylexchange is having their Annual Blue Monday sale where you can save 30% off everything! The sale goes until this Monday, May 21, 2012. The discount will be applied on the lowest ticketed price.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning - $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Joico Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $156 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ardivan Enterprises - $59 for an Exterior Home Power Washing (Save $91 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Swag Shop Central - $39 for a GA100 G-Shock Watch - Available in 5 Colours! Taxes & Shipping Included (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dillyeo - $19 for a Pair of Swarovski Elements Double Tiered Round Earrings - Includes Shipping and Taxes (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tru Raspberry Ketone - $47 For Three Bottles Of Raspberry Ketone Ultimate Weight Loss Formula With Free Shipping (Save $193 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa - $39 for a 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap, a 30 Minute Express Manicure and a 30 Minute Express Pedicure (Save $164 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: NuCurves Lipolaser - $99 for 3 LipoLaser Body Slimming Sessions on Your Choice of Body Parts (Save $501 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa - $29 For A Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry & Style (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Action Furnace Inc - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off) 
- Westside Laser & Light: $99 for Four Photodynamic Therapy Treatments for Acne (59% Off) 
- Angles Hair and Aesthetics: $39 for a Wax Package with Brazilian, Eyebrow, and Lip Wax or $29 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Centre - $15 for $200 Towards Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $185 or 92% Off) 
- Club Monaco: Victoria Day Sale - Extra 30% Off Sale Merchandise (Until May 21) 
- Mac's: Get a Monster Rehab Energy Drink for only $1 Coupon (Until May 21) 
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Online Only Sale (Until May 22) 

Happy Victoria Day!

The G-Shock Watch deal is a hot seller. They've sold close to 900 vouchers.

The $19 Swarovski Elements Earrings deal has sold 125+ vouchers.

Today's your last chance to buy DealFind's $39 AnishaS MediSpa spa pampering deal and TeamBuy's $99 NuCurves Lipolaser deal. Each deal has sold over 130 vouchers.

Club Monaco is offering an extra 30% off all sale merchandise during their Victoria Day Sale. The sale ends tonight (Monday, May 21, 2012) and is available in-stores and online.

I posted a coupon on my blog that will get you a 458mL Monster Rehab Energy Drink for only $1 at any participating Mac's convenience store in Canada. 

Best Buy is having a Yellow Tag Online Only Sale right now. The sale is available until Tuesday, May 22 at 8AM MT.

----------


## gyu

swagshop central (the place that sells the gshocks) looks so shady, or maybe their website is just really tacky lol.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 30 Point Inspection and 10% Off Any Major Repairs or Maintenance (67% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Chef Select - $25 for $250 Worth of Quality Meats and Seafood (Save $225 or 90% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Best Choice Pizza 2 For 1 - $10 For $20 Worth Of Food And Drinks (50% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Lavalife.com - $15 for a 3 Month Subscription (71% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Bodyworks Salon & Day Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Relaxation Massage and a 60 Minute Chakra Pure Organic Facial (Save $159 or 80% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage - $22 for Three Sessions in an Aqua Massage Bed (76% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Oral Spa - $39 for 3 Twenty Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $321 or 89% Off)  
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball - $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning - $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Joico Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $156 or 84% Off)  
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Tru Raspberry Ketone - $47 For Three Bottles Of Raspberry Ketone Ultimate Weight Loss Formula With Free Shipping (Save $193 or 80% Off)  
- Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club - 18 Holes of Golf - Including Unlimited Buckets at the Driving Range, Power Carts & More! A) $59 for 2 People OR B) $99 for 4 People (Save $161 or 73% Off))  
- o Star Windows and Doors: $99 for $400 to Spend on Windows and Doors (75% Off)  
- Ronnie Dunn: $33 for a Concert Ticket on June 27 at 7:30 p.m. Two Seating Options Available (49% Off)  
- HOT DEAL: Miko Photography - $29 for Portrait Session Package (88% Off)  
- Costco Members: FREE Samples from Top P&G Brands! New Samples Added May 2012!  
- Amazon.ca: Watches Spring Clearance. Save up to 90% Off! (Until May 28)  
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 21-27)  

A+ Auto Services is offering an oil, lube and filter change, including a 30 point inspection and 10% off any major repairs or maintenance for only $20. You'll have up to 6 months to use up these vouchers so if you're needing an oil change anytime soon, you should check it out.

Chef Select has $250 worth of quality meats and seafood for only $25. You'll have up to one year to use up these vouchers.

For all you single people out there looking to meet someone new, Lavalife has a 3 month subscription for only $15 right now. Check it out if you're looking at getting into the dating scene.

I was browsing around on Costco's website and found a link that offered Free Samples from Top P&G Brands for Costco members! I posted a similar deal back in October. Costco has added a bunch of new May 2012 samples! You're require to enter a valid Costco Membership number in the on-line form to get the samples.

Amazon.ca is having a Spring Clearance Watches sale that ends on May 28, 2012. There's a huge selection of watches available (1,700+) to pick from. There's a wide range of watches available from cute kids watches, entry level watches all the way to expensive designer watches.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 23 Deals:

Calgary Deals Blog is temporary offline. I am working diligently on having it restored ASAP. I apologize for the inconvenience. 

While the blog is down, I will continue to send out the daily deals email so you'll still get all the latest deals. 

In the meantime, the link below will take you directly to the website featuring the deal instead of my blog:

Click here for all the deals below: 

1. 7-Eleven: FREE 7.11oz Slurpee Today (May 23, 11am-7pm)

2. Air Canada: 15% Off Coast to Coast Canada Summer Sale (Book by May 25)

3. IKEA: Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 23)

4. North Shore Studios - $49 for Custom Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (61% Off)

5. Laser Rejuvenation Clinics and Spa - $198 for Two Treatments to Remove Brown Spots (67% Off)

6. Generally Shop - $79 for a New Technology Air Multiplier 10" Bladeless Fan (Save $120 or 60% Off)

7. HOT DEAL REMINDER: Best Choice Pizza 2 For 1 - $10 For $20 Worth Of Food And Drinks (50% Off)

8. Bodyworks Salon and Day Spa - $39 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Relaxation Massage and a 60 Minute Chakra Pure Organic Facial (Save $159 or 80% Off)

9. LAST CHANCE: Healthy Choice Deals - $35 for 3 Months of Tru Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Formula (Save $145 or 81% Off)

10. LAST CHANCE: Action Furnace Inc - $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off)

11. HOT DEAL: My Holiday Break - $88 For 2 Round-Trip Airline Tickets To Over 50 Destinations Departing From 5 Major Cities (85% Off)

12. HOT DEAL: LiveItNexus.com - $10 for 10 Insect Repellent Wrist Bands (89% Off)

13. HOT DEAL: Wild Water Rafting - $55 for a Half-Day Rafting Trip and Photograph (56% Off)

14. HOT DEAL: U-Centre - $19 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage (75% Off)

Here's the email I sent to my subscribers this morning with direct links to all the deals above: http://archive.aweber.com/calgarydea...ls_Blog_is.htm

----------


## 403ep3

11. HOT DEAL: My Holiday Break - $88 For 2 Round-Trip Airline Tickets To Over 50 Destinations Departing From 5 Major Cities (85% Off)

http://www.livingdeal.com/view/11557
http://www.escapetheordinaryonline.com/

is this a deal or is it just "good" advertising

----------


## GDCivicSi

You're right. After a closer look, it doesn't look like a very good deal.

Just found a sweet deal. Kananaskis Country Golf Course is offering ‎50% off the Alberta Resident Rate until May 31st! That's only $39 Green Fees per person!

http://www.calgarygolfblog.com/2012/...se-50-off.html

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *You're right. After a closer look, it doesn't look like a very good deal.
> 
> Just found a sweet deal. Kananaskis Country Golf Course is offering &amp;#8206;50% off the Alberta Resident Rate until May 31st! That's only $39 Green Fees per person!
> 
> http://www.calgarygolfblog.com/2012/...se-50-off.html*



Deadly deal! Thanks a lot! On my way to Kananaskis right now.

----------


## sillysod

GDCivicSi you going to get on Tik-Tok? Saw it in Vancouver last week and it's pretty wicked.


As far as I know it's not here yet, but I imagine someone else will take care of it if you dont.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I heard about Tik-Tok. I'll check it out when they launch in Calgary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 24 Deals:

The blog is still down. I will continue to send out the daily deals email to my subscribers so you'll still get all the latest deals. 

Click here for the direct links to all of the deals below:

1. Calgary Flames: Flames Authentic Equipment Sale -Save up to 80% off select items (Saturday, May 26, 8am-1pm)

2. Kananaskis Country Golf Course: ‎50% off the Alberta Resident Rate - Only $39 Green Fees (Until May 31)

3. Amazon.ca: 40% Off all Duracell Batteries, Chargers, and More

4. Entertainment: All 2012 Books on sale for only $15 with Free Shipping! (Save 67% Off)

5. HOT DEAL: DM's Photography - $29 for Three hour professional photo shoot and prints (Save $329 or 91% Off)

6. Supreme Shine - $29 for a Complete Auto-Detailing Package with Interior and Exterior Cleaning (63% Off)

7. O'Sullivan's Restaurant and Bar - $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off)

8. Royal USA - $59 for a Royale Diamond Flat Iron + a 5-Year Extended Warranty  Taxes and Shipping Included (80% Off)

9. HOT DEAL REMINDER: General Paint - $20.00 for Premium Quality Paint and Painting Supplies (50% Off)

10. HOT DEAL REMINDER: U-Centre - $19 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage (75% Off)

11. LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning - $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Joico Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $156 or 84% Off)

12. LAST CHANCE: Oprah's O Magazine - $27 for a 1-Year Subscription of 12 Issues including Taxes and Free Shipping (61% Off)

13. HOT DEAL: Great Buy Online - $29 For A Stunning Triple Swarovski Elements Bracelet - Tax and Shipping Is Included (Save $121 or 81% Off) 

14. VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $99 for 3 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening for Face, Neck, Abdomen, or Buttocks (Save $1,351 or 93% Off) 

15. HOT DEAL: American Apparel - $20 for $40 Worth of Kids and Baby Merchandise at 23 American Apparel Locations (50% Off) 

Here's the email I sent to my subscribers this morning with direct links to all the deals above: 
http://archive.aweber.com/calgarydea...ls_Blog_is.htm

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 25 Deals:

The blog is still down. In the meantime, I have forwarded the CalgaryDealsBlog.com domain to CalgaryRestaurantDeals.ca. I will update this site and treat it as though it was Calgary Deals Blog. This way, you'll still get all the latest deals in Calgary! This will hopefully help minimize the inconvenience.

- ATTENTION: CalgaryDealsBlog.com is temporary offline 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Smooth Summer Special - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts at Over 60 Locations Across Canada (Save $8,071 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aurika Ukrainian Restaurant - $15 for $30 Worth of Cabbage Rolls, Perogies, and Borscht (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th - $19 For Either $200 Towards A Purchase Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Prescription Sunglasses OR $60 Off A One Year Supply Of Contact Lenses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services - $39 For An Automotive Tune Up For Any Make Vehicle And A 30 Point Inspection (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa - $99 for 3 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening for Face, Neck, Abdomen, or Buttocks (Save $1,351 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: American Apparel - $20 for $40 Worth of Kids and Baby Merchandise at 23 American Apparel Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: O'Sullivan's Restaurant and Bar: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp - $20 for a 20 Class Pass (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- Action Furnace: $74 for Air Conditioner Maintenance (50% Off) 
- espy: $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and Custom Fittings (61% Off) 
- Aurora Studio's of Hair and Aesthetics: $75 for a Summer Styling (Save $85 or 53% Off) 
- Jacob: 30% Off All Dresses (Until May 27) 
- Foot Locker: 30% Off Friends & Family Sale (May 24-27) 
- DealFind: Smooth Summer Special - Only $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited IPL Hair Removal 

I will continue to send out the daily deals email to my subscribers. If you're not subscribed to my mailing list, Click Here to join Calgary Deals Blog mailing list now so you don't miss any deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Espy Experience - $39 for $100 Towards Designer Jeans, Including Fidelity, Mavi, and J-Brand and a Custom Denim Fitting (61% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Celebrity Hair Extensions - $20 for $200 Credit Towards All Products and Services (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks: $49 for a Basic Interior and Exterior Auto Detail Package; Oil, Lube, and Filter Change; and 40-Point Inspection (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: U-Centre - $19 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: O'Sullivan's Restaurant and Bar: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Smooth Summer Special - $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts at Over 60 Locations Across Canada (Save $8,071 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Aurika Ukrainian Restaurant - $15 for $30 Worth of Cabbage Rolls, Perogies, and Borscht (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Eye On 17th - $19 For Either $200 Towards A Purchase Of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Prescription Sunglasses OR $60 Off A One Year Supply Of Contact Lenses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: A+ Auto Services - $39 For An Automotive Tune Up For Any Make Vehicle And A 30 Point Inspection (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- Shawarma & Falafel City: $15 for Two Large Shawarma or Falafel Meals (50% Off) 
- Beyond Beautiful: $69 for a Full-Body Microdermabrasion and Hydrating Body Masque, or $99 for Three Microdermabrasion Facials (54% Off) 
- Dr. Green: $24 for a Half-Acre of Fertilizer and Weed Control with or without 15,000 Feet of Lawn Aeration (50% Off) 
- Toner Selection: $14 Towards Inkjet and Toner Cartridges (60% Off) 
- Calgary Stampeders: Stamps Fanfest - FREE Event (May 26 9:30am - 2pm) 
- Garage: 30% Off Dresses & Rompers plus Free Shipping on All Orders (Until May 28) 
- PUMA: 30% Off Entire Purchase (Until May 28) 
- EA: 50% Off Video Games storewide at Origin (May 25-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 28 Deals:

I am currently in the process of upgrading the blog from Blogger over to WordPress. There will be some hiccups over the next couple days while I figure everything out so please bear with me.

1. HOT DEAL: Allen Berg Racing Schools  $79 for a 30 Minute Go-Karting Experience (51% Off) 

2. HOT DEAL: NITTI Carpet Cleaning Services  $35 for a Steam Carpet Cleaning of Your Entire House (56% Off) 

3. VERY HOT DEAL: Chanceformations  $20 For 25 Fitcamp Classes Valid At 3 Locations (Save $180 or 90% Off) 

4. HOT DEAL: Home Laundry Services  $20 For $50 Worth Of Laundry / Shoe Cleaning With Free Pick-Up And Delivery (60% Off) 

5. LAST CHANCE: Smooth Summer Special  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts at Over 60 Locations Across Canada (Save $8,071 or 98% Off) 

6. HOT DEAL: GoGadgety.com - $25 for a 4 GB USB Swarovski Crystal Lock, Including Taxes and Shipping (57% Off) 

7. HOT DEAL: Well.ca - $29 for a Gillette Father's Day Kit PLUS $20 Gift Card (52% Off) 

8. Executive Custom Tailors: $399 for a Custom Tailored 2-Piece Suit + a Shirt & Tie (Save $695.99 or 64% Off) 

9. Boulder Creek Golf Course: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Small Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (51% Off) 

10. HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness & Vibration  $39 for 10 Body-Vibration Sessions with or without One or Two One-Hour Massages (Save $211 or 84% Off) 

11. HOT DEAL: Club Ronaldo Hair and Spa  $59 for a Photofacial and Relaxation Massage (Save $186 or 76% Off) 

12. Beyond The Rack: Save up to 70% Luxury brands Fendi, Coach, Prada and more. Only $4.95 Shipping 

13. tobi: 30% Off Sitewide Customer Appreciation Sale (Until May 28) 

Click here for the direct links to all of the deals above.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $29 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Chanceformations  $20 For 25 Fitcamp Classes Valid At 3 Locations (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $35 For A Photo Facial And A Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- KoolProducts4U.com  $24 for a Titanium Steel Bracelet Inlaid with 80 Germanium Stones  Taxes & Shipping Included (75% Off) 
- Peacock Boutique Consignments: $25 for Consignment Clothing and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Small Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (51% Off) 
- Il Sogno: $20 for an Upscale Italian Cuisine (50% Off) 
- Free Style Kung Fu: $29 for Two 90 Minute Self-Defence Classes (64% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 28-June 3) 
- McDonalds: 50% Off Breakfest Bagel Sandwiches (May 28- June 3) 
- Air Canada: North America Sale plus 50% Bonus Aeroplan Miles (Book by June 4) 

1-888-JUNK-VAN is offering 250 pounds of junk removal, including labour, transportation and disposal fee fo ronly $35. These vouchers never expire so you can use them when you decide to do some purging.

Oral Spa has one pharmaceutical grade teeth whitening session for only $29. If you're looking for a brighter smile, you probably want to check this out.

Chanceformations has extended their deal where you can get 25 Fitcamp classes for only $20. They have 3 locations to choose from. If you're looking at getting that summer body, you should check this out.

From May 28- June 3, 2012, you can enjoy all three of McDonalds new multigrain bagel sandwiches for 50% off! This offer is valid at participating McDonalds restaurants in Canada. You dont need a coupon or anything to take advantage of this promotion.

Air Canada currently has a North American Sale plus 50% Bonus Aeroplan Miles when you book on aircanada.com by June 4, 2012 at 11:59pm EDT. You can enjoy great savings within Canada, to the U.S., the Caribbean and Mexico for travel until September 3, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Calgary Deals Blog is back!

Im happy to say that after being temporary offline for 6 days, Calgary Deals Blog is back in business! 

I was having some issues with Blogger and decided it was time to transfer the blog over to a new web-host and upgrade it from Blogger to Word-Press. Im excited for the change and hope you like the new and improved blog.

Ill be making some tweaks to the blog over the next couple days while I play around with all the templates and widgets on WordPress. There will likely be some minor hiccups while I figure everything out so please bear with me. I apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience! Ill try to think of a way to reward you guys for sticking with me and my blog.

Raymond

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 30 Deals:

-VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $2,111 or 96% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chanceformations TeamBuy  $20 for 25 Fitcamp Classes Valid At 3 Locations (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Swamisz  $9 For A Pair Of Mens Or Womens Authentic Swamisz Flip Flops (64% Off) 
- Movie Photo Shop  $19 For $40 Worth Of Posters, Prints And Photos (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening for Face, Neck, Abdomen, or Buttocks (Save $1,351 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: American Apparel  $20 for $40 Worth of Kids and Baby Merchandise at 23 American Apparel Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, Cart Rental, Two Small Buckets of Range Balls, Two Beers, and Two Hot Dogs (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Shawarma and Falafel City: $9 for 2 Large Plates or $15 for Two Large Plates + 2 Drinks & 2 Baklavas (59% Off) 
- sohni skin & hair studio  $29 for a OPI Axxium Gel Manicure, or $39 for a Full-Face Diamond Microdermabrasion (55% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Alpine Rafting: $54 for a Thrilling 24km White Water Rafting Adventure (Save $55 or 50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Mexico  7 night all inclusive package  $797/person after all taxes & fees 
- Amazon.ca: Fathers Day Deals on Watches  Save up to 75% Off! 
- LivingDeal.com: 50% Off Tim Hortons Gift Cards  1 Hour Only (May 30, 9am) 
- North Shore Studios  $89 for Custom Gallery Wrapped Canvases and Poster Print (69% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 30) 

Today is your last chance to take advantage of the American Apparel deal (500+ sold) and Boulder Creek Golf deal (600+ sold).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Rumba Cuban Dance School  $29 for 5 Week Dance Class (Save $81 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag  $25 For An Outdoor Paintball Package For 2 People Including 300 Paintballs (150 Paintballs Each), Camouflage, Mask, Chest Protector, Marker, & Lunch (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuk Yuks  $12 For 2 Tickets To Any Comedy Show With Free Shipping (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aurika Ukrainian Restuarant  $15 for $30 Worth of Cabbage Rolls, Perogies, and Borscht (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Allen Berg Racing Schools  $79 for a 30 Minute Go-Karting Experience (51% Off) 
- Factory Outlet: $39 for a Memory Foam Pet Bed  Taxes & Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- The Yoga and Meditation Centre: $60 for Unlimited Summer Yoga (60% Off) 
- Watchmans Pub & Eatery  $20 for Two Burgers or Two Eight-Inch Pizzas Plus Two Cocktails (50% Off) 
- Social Restolounge: $30 for an Upscale Contemporary Fare. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Scotland  $563 roundtrip after taxes 
- WestJet: Sizzling Summer Sale (Book by June 4) 
- HOT DEAL: Procter & Gamble  $7 for a Sample Pack plus over $30 in coupons with Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- DealFind.com: Extra $10 Off Promotion Code! 

DealFind has a new promo code. You can save $10 off a purchase of $30 or more when you enter the code MAY at checkout. This is only available until tomorrow morning (June 1st at 8am).

The Procter & Gamble $7 for a Sample Pack deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 6,000 vouchers.

WestJet has a seat sale right now. You must book by June 4, 2012 (11:59pm MT) for travel until September 3, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sassy Salon  $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and 45 Minute Relaxation Massage (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Mani-Pedi Calgary  $25 for a Shellac Manicure and a Pedicure- Choose From 3 Convenient Locations (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $49 for 3 Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small Body Part Of Your Choice With Options To Combine Vouchers for Larger Areas (Save $201 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Genicolor  $19 for 2 Genicolor Car Paint Touch Up Paints (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Golf Academy  $20 For An All Day Pass To The Indoor Golf Dome Driving Range With Unlimited Golf Balls (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $19 for $40 Toward an Amazing Japanese Dinner with Drinks (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Celebrity Hair Extensions  $20 for $200 Credit Towards All Products and Services (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Posh Hair Salon  $34 for a Haircut, Scalp Massage, Hair Treatment and Style (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $29 for a Herbal Foot Detox and Foot Massage (Save $90 or 68% Off) 
- The Clayground: $30 for $60 to Spend on Paint-Your-Own Ceramics (50% Off) 
- Fine Drycleaning: $250 for Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation (50% Off) 
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale  Save up to 40% Off 
- Liberte: FREE 500g Container of 0% Greek Yogourt Facebook Offer for Alberta 
- Links of GlenEagles: Weekend Golf Ratebreaks (June 1-4) 
- Mexx: 40% Off All Regular-Priced Merchandise (Until June 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 2 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removals (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Neverland Sales  $24 for a Pair of Crystal Hoop Earrings Made with Swarovski Elements  Tax and Shipping Included (76% Off) 
- e-Accessories.ca: $29 for a Pair of TOMS Classic Linen Shoes in Your Choice of Grey, Green, or Apricot  Taxes Included (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Joseph Nogucci  $16 for a Beautiful Via Veneto Lampwork Bead Silver Bracelet  Taxes and Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $2,111 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Watchmans Pub & Eatery  $20 for Two Burgers or Two Eight-Inch Pizzas Plus Two Cocktails (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sassy Salon  $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and 45 Minute Relaxation Massage (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: TeamBuy Mani-Pedi Calgary  $25 for a Shellac Manicure and a Pedicure- Choose From 3 Convenient Locations (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $49 for 3 Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small Body Part Of Your Choice With Options To Combine Vouchers for Larger Areas (Save $201 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: National Golf Academy  $20 For An All Day Pass To The Indoor Golf Dome Driving Range With Unlimited Golf Balls (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Clayground  $30 for $60 to Spend on Paint-Your-Own Ceramics (50% Off) 
- Whispering Pines Golf Resort  $99 for Unlimited Golf For a Day and a Power Cart for Two (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: fotoscool  $69 for Full-Day Basic DSLR Photography Workshop on June 14, July 10, or July 12 (Save $211 or 75% Off) 
- Basic Funerals & Cremation Choices: $180 for Cremation Urns (Save $220 or 55% Off) 
- Picaboo: $15 for an 8.5×11 Classic Custom Hardcover Book (62% Off) 
- Browns Shoes: Up to 50% Off Summer Sale 
- SportChek: Nike & Adidas Apparel  Buy One, Get One 50% Off 

The TOMS shoe deal on DealTicker is a very hot seller. They've sold 2,000+ vouchers.

The Picaboo Hardcover Book offer on WagJag has sold over 700 vouchers.

The Liberte FREE 500g Container of 0% Greek Yogourt offer that I posted yesterday is still available.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Twenty Minute Ultrasonic Lypolysis Body Contouring Treatments on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, or Thighs (Save $200 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DirectShops.ca  $49 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Any Size  Tax and Shipping Included (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Well.ca  $29 for a Gillette Fathers Day Kit Including Shipping & Tax PLUS $20 Gift Card 
- LAST CHANCE: e-Accessories.ca  $29 for a Pair of TOMS Classic Linen Shoes in Your Choice of Grey, Green, or Apricot  Taxes Included (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $49 for 3 Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small Body Part Of Your Choice With Options To Combine Vouchers for Larger Areas (Save $201 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Clayground  $30 for $60 to Spend on Paint-Your-Own Ceramics (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Neverland Sales  $24 for a Pair of Crystal Hoop Earrings Made with Swarovski Elements  Tax and Shipping Included (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Joseph Nogucci  $16 for a Beautiful Via Veneto Lampwork Bead Silver Bracelet  Taxes and Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: National Golf Academy  $20 For An All Day Pass To The Indoor Golf Dome Driving Range With Unlimited Golf Balls (75% Off) 
- Sunshine Lawn & Snow Services: $69 for Core Aeration of Lawn and Organic Fertilizer Application for Yard Up to 3,000 Square Feet (58% Off) 
- Stage West Theatre Restaurant: $48 for a Summer in the City 60s and 70s Musical Revue with Dinner. Five Dates Available (50% Off) 
- Lusty Canucks: $25 for a $75 Gift Voucher (67% Off) 
- Mexx: Extended 1-Day Offer  40% Off All Regular-Priced Merchandise (Until June 3) 
- Amazon.ca: 50% Off Fifty Shares of Grey book + Bestsellers 
- Banana Republic, Gap & Old Navy: 30% Off 1-Day Only Sale (June 3) 

The Well.ca "$29 for a Gillette Fathers Day Kit Including Shipping & Tax PLUS $20 Gift Card" deal has sold over 475 vouchers.

Today is your last chance to buy the $29 TOMS Shoe deal. They have sold over 3,500 vouchers.

Groupon is offering 50% off Stage West tickets.

You can save 50% off the popular book Fifty Shades of Grey + other Globe and Mail Bestsellers on Amazon.ca

Banana Republic, Gap & Old Navy are having a 1-day only sale today where you can save 30% off your purchase! The sale is available online only until 11:59pm ET. Youll need to enter the promo code 24HOURSCDA at checkout to take advantage of this offer.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Better 4 Life  $97 for 15 Units of Botox for Your Face, Including Skin Health Assessment and Private Consultation (Save $223 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shawarma and Falafel City  $15 for Two Large Shawarma or Falafel Meals (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lasting Impressions Health & Beauty & Tattoos  $25 for a Shampoo, Haircut, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Scalp Massage, and Blow Dry (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LiveItNexus.com  $34 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Celebrity Hair Extensions Salon  $20 For $200 Credit Towards Hair Extensions With Service (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: e-Accessories.ca  $29 for a Pair of TOMS Classic Linen Shoes in Your Choice of Grey, Green, or Apricot  Taxes Included (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $49 for 3 Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small Body Part Of Your Choice With Options To Combine Vouchers for Larger Areas (Save $201 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sassy Salon  $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and 45 Minute Relaxation Massage (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $24 for a Mobile Hair Wash, Cut, Blowdry & Style + 1 Makeup Application & 50% off Colour Services (Save $116 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: pink Lime Salon & Spa  $59 for a Skin-Treatment Package with Body Salt Scrub and Personal Organic Facial (Save $81 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness  $29 for a 60 Days Unlimited Dootcamp (Save $271 or 90% Off) 
- Amazon.ca: Fathers Day One-Day Deals (June 4-8) 
- Entertainment Books: 2012 Coupon Books only $5 with Free Shipping! 
- Toys R Us: Online Blowout Sale  Up to 75% Off! 
- Banana Republic, Gap & Old Navy: Offer Extended  30% Off 1-Day Sale (June 4) 

Due to popular demand, DealTicker's TOMS Shoe deal has been extended for 2 more days. They have sold over 5,000+ vouchers.

It looks like Entertainment is starting to liquidate their 2012 Coupon Books. For a limited time, all 2012 Entertainment Books are only $5 plus Free Shipping when you join the Annual Renewal Program. The coupons in the 2012 book dont expire until November so you still have plenty of time to use them.

Toys R Us is having an Online Blowout sale with savings of up to 75% off! Theres only a couple items at 75% off, buts a large selection of toys at 25% or 50% off.

Banana Republic, Gap & Old Navy 30% Off Sale has been extended for 1 more day. The sale is available online only until 9:59pm MT tonight. Youll need to enter the promo code 24HOURSCDA at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Color (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: LAmaj Beauty Solutions  $49 for 2 Body-Contouring Slimming Sessions, 2 Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $641 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: IWantKetone.com  $37 for a 90 day Supply of Raspberry Ketone Weight loss Supplements (Save $122 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oprahs O Magazine  $27 For A 1 Year Subscription With Free Shipping (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Procter & Gamble  $7 for a Sample Pack plus over $30 in coupons with Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chanceformations TeamBuy  $20 for 25 Fitcamp Classes Valid At 3 Locations (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removals (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: e-Accessories.ca  $29 for a Pair of TOMS Classic Linen Shoes in Your Choice of Grey, Green, or Apricot  Taxes Included (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Better 4 Life  $97 for 15 Units of Botox for Your Face, Including Skin Health Assessment and Private Consultation (Save $223 or 70% Off) 
- St. James Corner Restaurant & Irish Pub  $35 for $70 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner or $15 for $30 to Spend on Weekend Brunch (50% Off) 
- Calgary Aqua Massage  $20 for Two or Five 20-Minute Aqua Massages (67% Off) 
- CE Design: $146 for an Auto Seat Heater Kit (Save $254 or 64% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 4-10) 
- Cineplex: Scene Members Save Extra 10% Off Tuesday Tickets 
- Future Shop: Xbox Days  Huge Savings on everything Xbox (Until June 7) 
- Mentos: FREE Pack of UP2U Gum Facebook Offer 

This is your last chance to take advantage of the sample pack from Procter & Gamble (Plus over $30 in coupon savings) - shipping included for only $7. It's been one of the biggest sellers to date as they've sold over 15000+ vouchers.

It's the last day to take advantage of the deal from e-Accessories.ca where you can get a pair of TOMS classic linen shoes for only $29. They've sold over 6000+ vouchers already.

Cineplex is now offering SCENE members an extra 10% off Tuesday movie tickets  even for IMAX or Ultra AVX! Just show your black SCENE membership card when you buy your movie ticket and save.

Future Shop is having a week of huge savings on everything Xbox (games, accessories and consoles) during Xbox Days! The sale goes from June 1-7, 2012.

Mentos Canadas Facebook page is giving away FREE Packs of their new UP2U Gum! Theyre only giving away 2,000 packs a day so hurry! All you have to do is Like Mentos Canada Facebook page and fill out the online form. If you are one of the first 2,000 people that day, Mentos will mail you a pack of gum in 6 to 8 weeks.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tommy Guns Original Barbershop  $29 for a Wash, Cut and Style with Hot Lather Shave (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ISO Beauty  $49 for a Top of the Line Proliss Infusion Flat Iron (Save $241 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $29 For A Three Hour Professional Photo Shoot Package Including 5 High Resolution Edited Images On DVD, Five 4X6 Prints, One 8X10 Print And Two Months Of Live Viewing On A Private Gallery (Save $300 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Neverland Sales  $2 for a Pair of Beautiful earrings Made with Swarovski® Elements Crystal (97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: IWantKetone.com  $37 for a 90 day Supply of Raspberry Ketone Weight loss Supplements (Save $122 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Twenty Minute Ultrasonic Lypolysis Body Contouring Treatments on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, or Thighs (Save $200 or 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: La Rumba Cuban Dance School  $29 for 5 Week Dance Class (Save $81 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $15 for an 8.5×11 Classic Custom Hardcover Book (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Attributes Hair Perfection  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Color (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: St. James Corner Restaurant & Irish Pub  $35 for $70 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner or $15 for $30 to Spend on Weekend Brunch (50% Off) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $25 for Five-Class Yoga Pass, $42 for Four-Week Unlimited Yoga Pass, or $29 for a Mat-Sized Skidless Hot-Yoga Towel (68% Off) 
- QuickLube Plus: $22 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (60% Off) 
- Premier Mountain Lodge: $110 for a One Night Getaway for Four with Breakfast in Valemount, BC (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite  $29 for a 60-Minute Relaxation Massage, or $39 for Two 60-Minute Relaxation Massages (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 6) 
- Tim Hortons: Today is Camp Day  All Coffee Proceeds Donated to Charity (June 6) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Get up to $80 in Coupons 

Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa is offering a full set of premium mink eyelash extensions for only $39. You'll have up until Dec 2012 to use up these vouchers.

Tommy Gun's Original Barbershop has a wash, cut and style with hot lather shave for only $29. If you don't want the whole package done, you can have just a men's hair cut for $14 or a hot shave for only $19. 

ISO Beauty has a top of the line Proliss Infusion Flat Iron for only $49. There is a flat rate for shipping of $8 and you'll have up to the end of this month to redeem the voucher.

Today (Wednesday, June 6, 2012) is Tim Hortons Camp Day. The fundraising event, which has been held annually since 1975, sees Tim Hortons restaurant owners donate all proceeds from coffee sales that day to the Tim Horton Childrens Foundation (THCF), which sends more than 15,000 children to camp each year.

P&G brandSAVER just released up a bunch of new coupons on their website with total savings of up to $80. All you have to do is visit their site and select the coupons you would like and theyll mail them to you.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 7 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: 7th Chakra  $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Vinyasa Flow and Hatha Yoga (Save $200 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oxbow Country Golf Course  $39 for 18-Holes of Golf for 2, Cart Rental & 2 Hotdogs (Save $71 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $49 For A Face And Neck Microdermabrasion Treatment And IPL Photofacial (Save $186 or 79% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Medic Laser And Aesthetic Centre  $69 For 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Your Choice Of Body Part (Save $1,674 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $149 for a Hitachi 3-Tool Combo Kit with Drill Driver, Impact Driver and Flashlight  Tax Included (Save $261 or 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Mani-Pedi Calgary  $25 for a Shellac Manicure and a Pedicure- Choose From 3 Convenient Locations (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Better 4 Life  $97 for 15 Units of Botox for Your Face, Including Skin Health Assessment and Private Consultation (Save $223 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: St. James Corner Restaurant & Irish Pub  $35 for $70 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner or $15 for $30 to Spend on Weekend Brunch (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Tommy Guns Original Barbershop  $29 for a Wash, Cut and Style with Hot Lather Shave (57% Off) 
- Lash Out Lounge: $119 for a Full Set of Detailed Signature Look Eyelash Extensions and Eyelash Extension Brush (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Fare, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GlamPearls.com  $29 for a Silver Geo-Hearted Sphere Bracelet (Save $271 or 90% Off) 
- Kananaskis Country Golf Course: Play Kananaskis for Less  $20 Off Green Fees (Until June 14) 
- Javeq  $13 for a FLIP & FOLD Jr. and Sr. Laundry Folder Combo Package (71% Off) 
- lululemon: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale 
- PetSmart: 15% Off Friends and Family Sale (June 7-10) 
- Clearly Contacts: 50% Off All Designer Glasses and RX Lenses (Until June 18) 

7th Chakra is offering a 20 class pass to hot yoga, Vinyasa Flow and Hatha Yoga for only $20. It'll only cost you a dollar per class.

Oxbox Country Golf Course has 18 holes of golf for 2, cart rental and 2 hotdogs for only $39. That's less than $20 a person. You'll have one full year to use up the vouchers!

PetSmart is starting a Friends and Family sale today where you can save 15% off your entire purchase! This is a 4-day only sale from June 7-10, 2012. The sale is available in-stores and online.

ClearlyContacts.ca is currently offering 50% off all designer glasses and rx lenses! This offer is available until June 18, 2012. Youll need to enter the promo code SUMMERFIFTY at checkout to take advantage of this offer. This is a very good deal because Clearly Contacts prices are already significantly cheaper then retail.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 8 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic  $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $45 for the Complete Lawn Package: Cut, Trimming, Leaves and Debris, Fertilization + More (Save $194 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines Golf  $59 For 18 Holes Of Golf For 2 People Including Golf Carts And Unlimited Buckets Of Balls Valid Monday  Thursday (Save $161 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: XCrystal Jewelry  $29 for a Star Fish Rhodium-Plated Swarovski Crystal Necklace (Save $120 or 81% Off) 
- Rajdoot Restaurant: $30 For A Meat Based Or Vegetarian Prix Fixe Thali Dinner For Two  Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Attributes Hair Perfection  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Color (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga and Beyond  $25 for Five-Class Yoga Pass, $42 for Four-Week Unlimited Yoga Pass, or $29 for a Mat-Sized Skidless Hot-Yoga Towel (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Oxbow Country Golf Course  $39 for 18-Holes of Golf for 2, Cart Rental & 2 Hotdogs (Save $71 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: 7th Chakra  $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Vinyasa Flow and Hatha Yoga (Save $200 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Fare, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BeautyLicious  $2 for a Pair of Beautiful Earrings made with Swarovski Elements Crystal  Taxes Included (96% Off) 
- The Squeegee Men: $79 for up to Two Man-Hours or $149 for up to Four Man-Hours of Window Cleaning, Gutter Cleaning, or Pressure Washing by Crew of Three (51% Off) 
- Soap & More: $27 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $50 for Two (55% Off) 
- Canada Dosa Corner: $10 for $20 Worth of Food (50% Off) 
- Hotels.com: Canada Day Sale  Save up to 30% Off Hotels 
- Harry Rosen: Harrys Suits & More Sale 
- Downy: FREE Downy Unstopables Sample Facebook Giveaway 

Balance Beauty Clinic is offering 8 laser hair removal sessions on your choice of bikini line, underarms, chin, upper lip, hands, feet, sideburns knees, front of neck, or back of neck for only $79. That's about $10 per session and the vouchers never expire.

The Green Team Pros have a few packages to choose from today:
$45 for Complete Lawn Package on 2500 sq ft ($239 value)
$55 for Complete Lawn Package on 5000 sq ft ($339 value)
$65 for Complete Lawn Package on 7000 sq ft or 2 visits at 2500 sq ft. ($399 value)
$19 for Aeration can be added on or purchased individually ($50 Value)
If you're looking for some lawn work to be done, you probably want to check this one out.

Whispering Pines Golf with two 18 hole rounds of golf including golf balls and golf cart for only $59. You'll have up until the end of September 2012 to use these vouchers.

Hotels.com is having a Canada Day Sale where you can save up to 30% off select hotels across Canada. You must book by July 2 for travel between June 25 to July 9, 2012. The sale is valid on participating properties only. Minimum night stay may be required.

Harry Rosen is having a Harrys Suits & More Sale. The sale is available in-stores and online (suits are available in-stores only). Theres a little over 200 items on sale (casual, outerwear, dress shirts & ties and footwear).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sport Celebration  $10 for a Pair of Kids Sloffie Soccer Slippers  Choose from 13 Different Countries (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Widget Love  $44 for 2 iSensor Touchless Stainless Steel Automatic Soap and Hand Sanitizer Dispensers, Including Taxes and Shipping (Save $103 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: XCrystal Jewelry  $29 for a Star Fish Rhodium-Plated Swarovski Crystal Necklace (Save $120 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Whispering Pines Golf  $59 For 18 Holes Of Golf For 2 People Including Golf Carts And Unlimited Buckets Of Balls Valid Monday  Thursday (Save $161 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rajdoot Restaurant  $30 For A Meat Based Or Vegetarian Prix Fixe Thali Dinner For Two  Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Balance Beauty Clinic  $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Green Team Pros  $45 for the Complete Lawn Package: Cut, Trimming, Leaves and Debris, Fertilization + More (Save $194 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Squeegee Men  $79 for up to Two Man-Hours or $149 for up to Four Man-Hours of Window Cleaning, Gutter Cleaning, or Pressure Washing by Crew of Three (51% Off) 
- The Naked Leaf: $6 for $12 Worth of Canisters of Tea (50% Off) 
- iPrudence.com: $19 for a Calorie Jump Rope Set (61% Off) 
- JACOB: Additional 30% Off the Last Ticketed Price (June 9) 
- Future Shop: Celebrate Dads Day Sale (Until June 10) 
- Marks: FREE Pair of Mens Denver Hayes Underwear (June 9-10) 

DealFind's $44 for 2 iSensor Touchless Stainless Steel Automatic Soap and Hand Sanitizer Dispensers is a hot seller. They've sold over 1,500 vouchers. 

Mark's is giving away 300,000 pairs of the new Denver Hayes underwear with chemical-free dri-Wear technology on June 9-10, 2012.

Future Shop is running a 3-day sale from June 8-10, 2012 to Celebrate Dads Day! There are some decent deals on select electronics. 

You can save an additional 30% off the last ticketed price at Jacob today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 10 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8×10 Professionally Edited Photos, and All Printable Images on DVD (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WidgetLove.com  $25 for 1 OR $44 for 2 Stylish iSensor Touchless Automatic Soap and Hand Sanitizer Dispensers (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite  $39 for Two 60-Minute In-Home Massages (84% Off) 
- The Ultimate Chef: $39 for a BBQ Golf Bag Tool Set (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 7th Chakra  $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Vinyasa Flow and Hatha Yoga (Save $200 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shawarma and Falafel City  $15 for Two Large Shawarma or Falafel Meals (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Whispering Pines Golf  $59 For 18 Holes Of Golf For 2 People Including Golf Carts And Unlimited Buckets Of Balls Valid Monday  Thursday (Save $161 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rajdoot Restaurant  $30 For A Meat Based Or Vegetarian Prix Fixe Thali Dinner For Two  Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- La Trattoria DItalia: $16 for a Pizza Dinner or Lunch Including Pasta Entree and 12-Inch Pizza (47% Off) 
- eBargainPlus+: $8 for Your Choice of Two-Tone or Solid coloured Bumpers for Your iPhone 4 or 4S with Metal Buttons (72% Off) 
- Forever 21: Semi-Annual Bra and Panty Sale (Until June 24) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off In-Store Purchase Coupon (June 10) 

Today is your last chance to buy DealFind's '7th Chakra - $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Hot Yoga' deal. They have sold over 900 vouchers.

TeamBuy is featuring $25 for 1 OR $44 for 2 Stylish iSensor Touchless Automatic Soap and Hand Sanitizer Dispensers.

Forever 21 is having their Semi-Annual Bra and Panty Sale right now. Bras are Buy 1 Get 1 Free and theres also a large selection of underwear for only $1.50 each.

I posted a printable coupon that will save you 15% off your in-store purchase at Chapters Indigo. The coupon expires today (Saturday, June 10, 2012). If youre looking for cheap books, you should check out Amazon.ca 50% Off Globe and Mail Bestsellers sale. You can purchase the popular Fifty Shades of Grey book for only $8.98CDN after 50% off.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sakura Nails  $20 for 30 Minute Manicure and 45 Minute Pedicure (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sublime Styles Hair and Esthetics  $19 for a Wash, Cut, Style OR $39 with Partial Highlights or Full Colour OR $49 with Partial Highlights AND Full Colour (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NuMe Style  $59 For A 100% Ceramic Vintage Flat Iron Available In 5 Different Colours With Shipping Included (Save $109 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $139 for a Full House Deep Clean or a Move Out Clean  Includes Appliances, Windows, Cupboards and More (Save $111 or 45% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training  $20 For 25 Fit Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- Aurora Studios of Hair and Aesthetics: $75 for a Rejuvenation Package (Save $90 or 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LAmaj Beauty Solutions  $49 for 2 Body-Contouring Slimming Sessions, 2 Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $641 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic  $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite  $39 for Two 60-Minute In-Home Massages (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8×10 Professionally Edited Photos, and All Printable Images on DVD (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: WidgetLove.com  $25 for 1 OR $44 for 2 Stylish iSensor Touchless Automatic Soap and Hand Sanitizer Dispensers (69% Off) 
- Just in Time Furnace Cleaning: $69 for your Choice of a Complete Furnace Cleaning & 12 Vents OR an A/C or Furnace Tune Up (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- DENY Designs: $50 for $100 to Spend on Customized Home Accessories (50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $49 for Four, or $69 for Six with Ammo and Equipment Rental (68% Off) 
- Amazon.ca Books: 50% Off Globe and Mail Bestsellers including Fifty Shades of Grey 
- Old Navy: Fathers Day Sale  40% Off All Mens Items (Until June 20) 
- Starbucks: 25¢ Tall Brewed Coffee (June 12 until 11AM) 

Sakura Nails is offering a 30 minute manicure and 45 minute pedicure for only $20. This is a perfect time as Summer is almost here. You'll have until December 15, 2012 to use up the vouchers.

Sublime Styles Hair has a few different deals today, you can get:
- wash, cut, style for $19
- wash, Cut, Style with Partial Highlights OR Full Colour for $39
- wash, Cut, Style with Partial Highlights AND Full Colour for $49
These vouchers expire December 18, 2012 so you'll have a few months to use them.

You can get a 100% ceramic vintage flat iron for only $59 including shipping from NuMe Style. This is an online deal, just make sure you redeem the voucher after you purchase it so there's no delay in shipping. 

You can save 50% off all Globe and Mail Bestsellers at Amazon.ca! Scoop up the biggest titles at fantastic savings! Theres a large selection of books to select from including a bunch of new bestsellers.

Old Navy is having a Father Days sale where you can save 40% off all Mens tees, polos, shorts and more (select styles only). The sale is available in-stores and online and goes until June 20, 2012.

----------


## toyboy88

Coupon (Alberta-wide) for 25% off everything at PUSCH, June 12-14: 



 :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for sharing the Pusch deal. I'll post it on thr blog and give you credit.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros ï¿½ $39 for 2 Hours of Lawn Rehabilitation, Including Fertilization, Power Rake, Lawn Cut and Trimming (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital ï¿½ $59 for 3 LumiLift Photofacials (Save $481 or 89% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital ï¿½ $189 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $6,811 or 98% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp ï¿½ $20 For A 20 Class Pass Plus A 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Toner Selection ï¿½ $15 For $38 Worth Of Ink And Toner Cartridges (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SuperGadgets ï¿½ $16 for a 5-in-1 iPad Connetion Kit ï¿½ Connect Your Camera, USB, MicroSD and More (73% Off) 
- Floors4U: $125 for a High Quality Carpet (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tommy Gunï¿½s Original Barbershop ï¿½ $29 for a Wash, Cut and Style with Hot Lather Shave (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix ï¿½ $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Sakura Nails ï¿½ $20 for 30 Minute Manicure and 45 Minute Pedicure (75% Off) 
- Digital 007: $39 for the Ascent Anti-Aging Serum ï¿½ Taxes Included (61% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Course for Individual or $29 for a Couple (56% Off) 
- The Reef ï¿½N Beef Restaurant & Lounge: $7 for $15 Worth of Steaks, Seafood, and Comfort Fare. Three Options Available (53% Off) 
- Hotels.com: Summer Sale ï¿½ Save up to 30% Off Plus get a $100 Visa Prepaid Card 
- REMINDER: Starbucks ï¿½ 25ï¿½ Tall Brewed Coffee Today (June 12 until 11AM) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 11-17) 
- PUSCH: 25% Off Entire Store VIP Event (June 12-14) 

The Green Team Pros is offering 2 hours of lawn rehabilitation, including fertilization, power rake, lawn cut and trimming for only $39. If you're not wanting to do your lawn work yourself, you should check out this deal.

Derma Vital has 3 LumiLift Photofacials for only $59 or you can get 1 LumiLift Photofacial for $25. You'll have up to one year to use up these vouchers. They are also being featured on Buytopia with another deal where you get 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on 6 body parts for only $189. 

Fit Body Bootcamp has a 20 class pass plus a 1 hour one-on-one fitness consultation for only $20. It'll cost you basically a buck a class. If you're looking to change up your work out, you should check them out.

Hotels.com is having a ï¿½Check-In, Cash-Outï¿½ Summer Sale right now where you can save up to 30% off plus get up to a $100 Visa Prepaid Card on select hotels!
Hereï¿½s the offer:
Get a $25 Visa Prepaid Card when you spend $150+.
Get a $50 Visa Prepaid Card when you spend $250+.
Get a $100 Visa Prepaid Card when you spend $450+.

Starbucks is celebrating their 25th Anniversary in Canada today. To celebrate the milestone, visit a participating Starbucks on Tuesday, June 12, 2012 and enjoy a tall brewed coffee for only 25 cents! This offer is only available from open until 11am. You donï¿½t need a coupon or anything to take advantage of this offer. Thereï¿½s a limit of one per customer.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 13 Deals:

- LOTTO MAX: Like and Share us on Facebook and well split $50 MILLION with you! (Draw is this Friday, June 15) 
- HOT DEAL: Last Frontier Automotive  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, a 30 Point Inspection, Tire Rotation and 20% off Any Major Repairs (82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dr. Len Klug  $59 for a 2-Hour Teeth Whitening Session (Save $391 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hotdeallio  $19 for a Unisex Ice Watch  Choose from 13 Colours (79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $39 For 4 Hours Of Eco-Friendly Cleaning Services (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 For A 20 Class Pass Plus A 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oxbow Country Golf Course  $39 for 18-Holes of Golf for 2, Cart Rental & 2 Hotdogs (Save $71 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8×10 Professionally Edited Photos, and All Printable Images on DVD (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: The Green Team Pros  $39 for 2 Hours of Lawn Rehabilitation, Including Fertilization, Power Rake, Lawn Cut and Trimming (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: SuperGadgets  $16 for a 5-in-1 iPad Connetion Kit  Connect Your Camera, USB, MicroSD and More (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U-Centre Downtown  $35 for a 60-Minute RMT Relaxation Massage (RMT Receipt Included) + a 30-Minute Collagen Facial Treatment (Save $85 or 71% Off) 
- NuMeStyle.com: $97 for 4 Play Hairstyling Set with Curling Wand, Four Interchangeable Barrels, a Heat-Resistant Styling Glove, and Included Shipping (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vulcan Golf & Country Club  $36 for a 18-Hole Golf Outing with Cart Rental for Two or $65 for Four (Save $78 or 68% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 6) 
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by June 18) 
- WestJet: Canada Summer Sale or WestJet Sun Sale 

This weeks LottoMax jackpot has reached $50Million again! Due to the popularity of the last LottoMax promo, I bought more lotto tickets giving us a chance to win and share the big prize! This weeks draw on Friday, June 15, 2012 is for $50 Million + 7 MaxMillion prizes! I purchased $100 worth of tickets giving us 60 lucky chances to win! Lets do this and take home the Jackpot!

Last Frontier Automotive is offering an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, a 30 Point Inspection, Tire Rotation and 20% off Any Major Repairs for only $20. The vouchers never expire either so you can use them whenever you want.

Dr. Len Klug has a 2-hour teeth whitening session for only $59. If you're looking for a brighter smile, you probably want to check this out.

It's Wacky Wednesday at Ikea today, they're featuring the BIRKELAND nightstand for only $49 and the BJOA mirror for only $9.99. If you're looking for a few items for the home, you should check them out.

Air Canada is having a North America Sale. You can save on flights within Canada or to the US if you book by June 18, 2012 11:59pm EDT for travel into September.

Also, WestJet is having a Canada Summer Seat Sale. You probably want to compare prices if you're looking for a flight.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Green Planet Cleaning Services  $29 for a Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Advance Laser and Tanning  $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $9810.99 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $49 for Residential Duct Cleaning Package (Save $120 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingDeal.com  $39 For Two Touch Less i-Sensor Stainless Steel Automatic Soap And Hand Sanitizer Dispensers (Save $108 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  $10 for 20-Page Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book in Large or $25 for an Extra-Large Format (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Green Team Pros  $45 for the Complete Lawn Package: Cut, Trimming, Leaves and Debris, Fertilization + More (Save $194 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Squeegee Men  $79 for up to Two Man-Hours or $149 for up to Four Man-Hours of Window Cleaning, Gutter Cleaning, or Pressure Washing by Crew of Three (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 For A 20 Class Pass Plus A 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Last Frontier Automotive  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, a 30 Point Inspection, Tire Rotation and 20% off Any Major Repairs (82% Off) 
- Spy Planet: $19 for an iFace Case for iPhone 4/4S (Available in 6 Colours!)  Taxes & Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- Honeylocks Hair Extension System: $149 for a Do-It-Yourself Honeylocks Hair Extension System (50% Off) 
- Miracles Beauty and Wellness Centre: $50 for a Mens Skynedor Facial and Haircut (52% Off) 
- New Era Technology Inc: Save up to 55% on Leadership & Business Soft Skills Training (Until June 30) 
- Sport Chek: Biggest Sale of the Season  Almost All Sports Equipment on Sale 
- Mexx: Semi-Annual Sale  50% Off Everything for Adults or 40% Off Everything for Kids 
- Clearly Contacts: 50% Off All Designer Glasses & RX Lenses Plus Free Shipping (June 18) 

Green Planet Cleaning Services is offering a professional steam carpet cleaning for your entire home or office for only $29. The vouchers don't expire until Dec 18, 2012 so you'll have about 6 months to use them up.

Advance Laser and Tanning has 1 year of unlimited laser hair removal on 6 body parts of your choice for only $189. You'll have up to a year to use up the vouchers.

The Green Team Pros has a residential duct cleaning package for only $49. You can purchase up to 2 vouchers for yourself and they expire in about a year.

New Era Technology Inc. has a new summer promotion. You can save up to 55% on Leadership & Business Soft Skills training!

According to SportChek, they are having their Biggest Sale of the Season. Almost all sports equipment is on sale or clearance price.
* Excludes eyewear, golf balls and select TaylorMade R11S & RBZ product. If you`re shopping online, Sport Chek offers free shipping on orders of $99 or more.

The Mexx semi-annual clearance sale is here! You can save 50% off absolutely everythig for adults or 40% off absouletely everything for kids.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 15 Deals:

- REMINDER: LOTTO MAX: Like and Share us on Facebook and well split $50 MILLION with you! (Draw is Tonight  Friday, June 15) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Wine and Beer-Making Class for 2 People (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $79 For An Anti-Aging Facial Treatment Featuring 5 Exfoliating Techniques In One (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vin de Vie Karaoke Lounge  $29 for $40 Worth of Food and Drinks AND a VIP Karaoke Private Room for 3 Hours for up to 15 People (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $35 For 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $965 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Classic Jacks Restaurant & Gastro Lounge  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Green Team Pros  $39 for 2 Hours of Lawn Rehabilitation, Including Fertilization, Power Rake, Lawn Cut and Trimming (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Green Planet Cleaning Services  $29 for a Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Advance Laser and Tanning  $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,579 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Picaboo  $10 for 20-Page Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book in Large or $25 for an Extra-Large Format (75% Off) 
- Absolutely Amazing Cleaning: $99 for 4 Hours of Complete House Cleaning OR a Move-In/Move-Out Clean Using Eco Friendly Products (Save $151 or 60% Off) 
- Vivah Jewellery: $49 for a Shamballa Jewellery Set with a Necklace, Bracelet, and Pair of Earrings, or $19 for $45 Worth of Jewellery (58% Off) 
- North Shore Studios  $49 for a 16x20 Custom Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (Save $119 or 71% Off) 
- DealFind.com: Extra $5 Off Promo Code 
- Clearly Contacts: 20% Off Sunglasses Promo Code 
- Future Shop: Price Drop  Up to $350 Off Macbook Pros and McBook Airs 
- The Bay: Biggest Friends & Family Sale Ever  Save up to 25% Off (Until June 17) 

Heres a reminder that today is the big draw! If you havent Liked our Facebook page and Shared our Lotto Max Facebook photo yet, please do so now so youre entered in the pool. You dont want to miss out if we win and get to share $50 Million! Ill update this post on Saturday afternoon when I get a chance to scan/check all the tickets.

Absolute Auto Detailing is offering a complete interior and exterior auto detailing for only $35. The vouchers have no expiry date either so you can use thems whenever you want.

The Home Vintner has a wine and beer-making class for 2 people for only $19. This sounds like an interesting thing to do if you're looking for something different.

You can save up to 25% off at The Bay during their Biggest Friends & Family Event Ever. The sale is on now and goes until Sunday, June 17, 2012. It is available in-stores and online.

Since Apple recently announced theyre coming our with a new MacBook Pro with Retina Display, Future Shop is clearing out their current MacBook Pros and MacBook Airs by dropping the price by as much as $350 off! This is available in-stores and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Widget Love  $12 for 4 Premium Super Sticky Pads, Including Taxes and Shipping (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: OOH Buyers  $99 for a 7 inch Viena Eclipse Android 4.0 Tablet (Save $170 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $39 for Lawn Care Package (Save $211 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Last Frontier Automotive  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, a 30 Point Inspection, Tire Rotation and 20% off Any Major Repairs (82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detailing  $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Classic Jacks Restaurant & Gastro Lounge  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital  $79 For An Anti-Aging Facial Treatment Featuring 5 Exfoliating Techniques In One (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital  $35 For 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $965 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Picaboo  $10 for 20-Page Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book in Large or $25 for an Extra-Large Format (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Posh Salon  $45 for a Shampoo, Haircut, Schwarzkopf Blowout Treatment, Eight Foil Highlights, Blow Dry, and Style (79% Off) 
- Joeys Urban: $15 for $30 Worth of Internationally Inspired Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Espy and Inglewood Wine Market: $129 for Package with Mens Dress Shirt and Three-Month Membership to Beer Club (50% Off) 
- Buy Pure Green Coffee Lean: $39 for a Three Month Supply of Pure Green Coffee Extract Capsules (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- Coach: 25% Off In-Store or Online Facebook Offer (Until June 17) 
- Sporting Life: 50% Off The North Face Apparel Sale (Until June 17) 
- Harveys: Buy One, Get One Free Burger Coupon (June 16-17) 

Widget Love is offering 4 premium supr sticky pads, including taxes and shipping for only $12. There is no expiry date on these vouchers.

OOH Buyers has a 7 inch Viena Eclipse Android 4.0 Tablet for only $99. Make sure you do use up the voucher after you purchase it as you'll have till the end of the month to redeem them.

If you Like Coachs Facebook page and fill out their short online form, youll get an exclusive Coach coupon and promo code that will save you 25% off your purchase at Coach.com or any full-price store until June 17, 2012 at 11:59pm ET!

SportingLife.ca is having a 50% off The North Face Spring & Summer Apparel for the Whole Family sale. The sale includes outerwear, athletic wear, aerobic wear, cycle wear, running wear and fashion accessories.

Harveys Canada has a new Buy One, Get One Free coupon to celebrate Fathers Day this weekend. This weekend only (Sat June 16 & Sun 17, 2012) when you buy a burger and 20 oz. drink (or burger combo), youll get a free burger of equal or lesser value!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sylvan Lake Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $25 for a Eurochair Bean Bag or Cube Bean Bag (Save $95 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dillyeo  $24 for Double Tiered, Rhodium Plated Genuine Swarovski Elements Hoop Earrings, Including Taxes and Shipping (70% Off) 
- Rami the Painter: $150 for $300 to Spend on Interior Painting, or $499 for $1,000 to Spend on Exterior Painting Up to 3,000 Square Feet (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Green Planet Cleaning Services  $29 for a Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning for Your Entire Home or Office (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SuperGadgets  $16 for a 5-in-1 iPad Connetion Kit  Connect Your Camera, USB, MicroSD and More (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sublime Styles Hair and Esthetics  $19 for a Wash, Cut, Style OR $39 with Partial Highlights or Full Colour OR $49 with Partial Highlights AND Full Colour (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $79 For An Anti-Aging Facial Treatment Featuring 5 Exfoliating Techniques In One (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Green Team Pros  $39 for Lawn Care Package (Save $211 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Classic Jacks Restaurant & Gastro Lounge  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital  $35 For 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $965 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Widget Love  $12 for 4 Premium Super Sticky Pads, Including Taxes and Shipping (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: OOH Buyers  $99 for a 7 inch Viena Eclipse Android 4.0 Tablet (Save $170 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $89 for Interior-and-Exterior Automotive Detailing with Hand Wash, Vacuum, and Shampoo for Floor or Seats (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- Good Buy First  $20 for a Bikini Swimsuit (71% Off) 
- Fruits & Passion: Biggest Sale of the Season  Save up to 60% Off 
- Lids: Buy One Get One Half Off (Until June 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or a $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Charm Beauty Boutique  $39 for a Shellac Manicure and 45-Min Vitamin C Facial (Save $109 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $39 For A Mobile Haircut, Wash, Style, And Blowdry With Partial Highlights And A Kit Oko Hair Conditioning Treatment (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $79 for a Black & Decker 550W 5-Speed Blender  Taxes and Shipping Included (39% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Formalwill.ca  $24 To Create Your Own Legal Will (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FRESH! Fitness  $20 for Five or $35 for Ten 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $59 for 3 LumiLift Photofacials (Save $481 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolute Auto Detailing  $35 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Classic Jacks Restaurant & Gastro Lounge  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $25 for a Eurochair Bean Bag or Cube Bean Bag (Save $95 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BSTS.ca  $5 for a Set of 3D Screen Protectors (Front and Back) with Microfiber Cleaning Cloth. Choose from 2 Designs (75% Off) 
- Edges Salon & Spa: $45 for a Haircut and Scalp Treatment with Optional Colour or Highlights (Save $65 or 59% Off) 
- Stepping Stones Together: $19 for a One Year Online Subscription (52% Off) 
- Nine West: Sandal Sale  Save up to 50% Off 
- Walmart: FREE Sample  U by Kotex Sleek Tampon and Cleanwear Pad 
- TeamBuy.ca: $5 Off Promo Code (Until June 23) 

CalAlta Autoglass is featuring another deal, they have a $120 credit towards a windsheild replacement or your choice of 3 windshield chip repairs for only $20. If you didn't get a chance to take advantage of this offer previously, here's another chance for you. There's no expiry date on these vouchers.

Charm Beauty Boutique has a Shellac manicure and a 45-minute Vitamin C Facial for only $39. You'll have up to 6 months to use up these vouchers.

Buytopia has a Black & Decker 550W 5-Speed Blender including taxes and shipping for only $79. If you're looking for a new blender, you probably want to check this out. You must redeem your vouchers before July 31, 2012.

Nine West is having a Sandal Sale where you can save up to 50% off! Theres a wide variety of sandals to select from.

Walmart Canadas sample page is offering a free sample of U by Kotex Sleek Tampons and Cleanwear pads.

Heres a new TeamBuy promo code that will save you $5 off your next TeamBuy.ca purchase! Enter the promo code TBRA5 at checkout to take advantage of this offer. Act now, the code expires on June 23rd, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 30 Minute Pedicure and a Haircut, Wash, Style, and Blow Dry (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $35 for a Face & Neck Microdermabrasion Treatment w/ IPL Photofacial or $69 for Three (Save $200 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $55 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning (Save $134 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: iCordination  $12 For A 10 Foot iPhone / iPad Charging Cable With Free Shipping  Choose From 10 Available Colours (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gizmodealz  $19 for a 7-Piece iPhone/iPad Accessory Kit (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Chic Effectz  $39 For A Mobile Haircut, Wash, Style, And Blowdry With Partial Highlights And A Kit Oko Hair Conditioning Treatment (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $10 for 20-Page Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book in Large or $25 for an Extra-Large Format (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or a $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag Paintball  $24 for a Paintball Package for 2  Includes: Gear, Paintballs & Unlimited Hot Dogs (70% Off) 
- Dr. Amanda Ballas: $99 for Three 60- to 90-Minute Acupuncture Sessions with Health Assessment (63% Off) 
- Mystical Masks: $55 for One-Hour Glitter-Tattoo or Henna Party for up to 10 People (Save $57 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $45 for a Facial and Neck Microdermabrasion (Save $142 or 76% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 18-24) 
- Banana Republic: Extra 30% Off Already-Reduced Styles  3 Hours Only (June 19, 11am-2pm) 
- Please Mum: 40-60% Off Summer Collection 

Pink Lime Salon & Spa is offering a 30 minute manicure, a 30 minute pedicure and a haircut, wash, style, and blow dry for only $49. These vouchers never expire either so you can use them at any time.

For all of you that own a iPhone or iPad, you can get a 20 foot charging cable with free shipping for only $12. Make sure you redeem your voucher after you purchase as you only have up until June 25, 2012 to use it. TeamBuy is also featuring a 7-piece accessory kit for only $19 from Gizmodealz. 

Please Mum is having a huge online blowout sale right now. You can save 40% off new summer arrivals or 60% off spring and summer clearance items!

You can save an extra 30% off already-reduced items during Banana Republics Power Lunch sale. The sale is available for 3 hours only today (Tuesday, June 19, 2012) from 11am  2pm local time. The sale is available in-stores and online.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 20 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Medic Laser Center  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Light Sheer Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts (Save $17,982 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Clean OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Clean (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bliss Spa  $49 For A Full Set Of Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Readers Digest  $19 for a One-Year Subscription for Readers Digest and Best Health Magazine (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U-Centre  $35 For A 60 Minute RMT Relaxation Massage And A 30 Minute Collagen Facial (Save $120 or 77% Off) 
- Toque Restaurant & Bar: $45 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Cocktails, or $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser and Tanning  $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $12,579 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Widget Love  $12 for 4 Premium Super Sticky Pads, Including Taxes and Shipping (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 30 Minute Pedicure and a Haircut, Wash, Style, and Blow Dry (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Gizmodealz  $19 for a 7-Piece iPhone/iPad Accessory Kit (73% Off) 
- Apple Depot  Apple-Compatible Earbud Headphones: $7 with Mic & 1-Button Control, OR $10 with Mic, Built-In Remote & Volume Control  Taxes & Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-Junk-Van  $35 for Up to 250 Pounds of Junk Removal Including Labor, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Vacation Getaway Deals  $39 for an Amazing Three Day and Two Night Stay of Your Choice in Any One of 22 Destination Hotels (Save $360 or 90% Off) 
- Hotels.com: 24 Hours to Save up to 50% Off (June 20 Only) 
- Old Navy: Save 15% Off Your Entire Purchase. No Exclusions (Until June 23) 
- GAP: Save 25% Off Your Purchase for 25 Hours (June 20) 

Medic Laser Center has 1 year of unlimited light sheer laser hair removal sessions on 6 body parts for only $179. The vouchers don't have an expiry date.

Absolutely Amazing Cleaning is offering a 4-hour basic home clean for $49 or you can get a move-out deep clean for $129. You'll have about a year to use this voucher.

For 1-day only today, you can save up to 50% off select hotels on Hotels.com! You must book by Wednesday, June 20 for travel between June 20  July 31, 2012.

For the next 4 days, you can save 15% off your entire purchase (no exclusions) at Old Navy. This sale is available in-stores and online until June 23, 2012.

For only 25 hours, you can save 25% off your purchase at Gap Canada! This offer is valid in-stores and online from June 20, 2012 at 12AM ET and June 21, 2012 at 12:59AM ET in Canada only.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 21 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttocks, Abdomen and Face (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stampede Mobile Guys  $39 for a Complete Mobile Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $59 for an IPL Photo-Rejuvenation Treatment (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chef Select  $10 For $100 Worth Of Gourmet Meats And Seafood (Save $90 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Bliss Spa  $49 For A Full Set Of Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- X-Statik Salon: $19 for $40 Worth of Hair Services (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Blade  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: OOH Buyers  $99 for a 7 inch Viena Eclipse Android 4.0 Tablet (Save $170 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or a $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Medic Laser Center  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Light Sheer Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts (Save $17,982 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Clean OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Clean (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Toque Restaurant & Bar  $45 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Cocktails, or $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch (50% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $150 for Ten-Day Entrance for Four People to VIP Stampede Tent from July 5 to 14 (70% Off) 
- Boulder Creek Golf Course: $79 for a Golf Outing with Cart, Range Balls, and Drinks for Two or Four (Save $83 or 51% Off) 
- Forever 21: Buy One Get One Free on All Sale Items (Until July 1) 
- Suzy Shier: 50% Off All Summer Merchandise (June 21 Only) 
- Entertainment Books: All 2012 Coupon Books are now $9.99 with $1.99 Shipping (Until July 4) 

Derma Vital is offering 2 TriLipo treatments on your choice of thighs, buttocks, abdomen and face for only $49. You'll have about 6 months to use up the vouchers.

Stampede Mobile Guys is offering a complete mobile interior and exterior auto detailing package for only $39. They're a mobile company so they'll come to you. 

Chef Select has $100 worth of gourmet meats and seafood for only $10. You'll have up to 1 year to use up these vouchers.

For a limited time only, Forever 21 is having a Buy One Get One Free (BOGO) sale on All Sale Items!

For 1-day only today (Thursday, June 21, 2012), you can save 50% off select regular-priced summer merchandise at Suzy Shier!

Entertainment is starting to clear-out their 2012 coupons books. For 1-week only, all 2012 Entertainment Books are now only $9.99 with $1.99 shipping. Take advantage of this great deal while it lasts!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Fresh Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Olives Restaurant  $30 for $60 Worth of Mediterranean Cuisine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure And 30 Minute Pedicure (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Overstock King  $399 for a Saeco Odea Espresso and Coffee Machine (56% Off) 
- LivingDeal.com: $20 For A Plush Twilight Turtle Constellation Night-Light With Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Seasons Collection  $39 for a 400 Thread Count Egyptian Cotton 4-Piece Sheet Set  Choose from 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bodyworks Salon & Day Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry, Style, Choice of Full Color Treatment or Partial Highlights (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 30 Minute Manicure, a 30 Minute Pedicure and a Haircut, Wash, Style, and Blow Dry (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Toque Restaurant & Bar  $45 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Cocktails, or $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttocks, Abdomen and Face (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Stampede Mobile Guys  $39 for a Complete Mobile Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- Dent Clinic: $75 for $150 to Spend on Paintless Dent Removal (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Endermologie Centre  $79 for Four Cellulite-Reduction Treatments and Two Contouring Heat Wraps for Half or $99 for Full Body (Save $461 or 85% Off) 
- Hydra River Guides: $54 for One Day Whitewater Rafting on The Kicking Horse River and Lunch (50% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase (June 21-25) 
- PUMA: 40% Off Friends and Family Weekend (June 21-25) 
- IKEA: Summer Midnight Madness Sale (June 22 6pm-Midnight) 

Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro is offering $50 worth of steaks, fresh seafood and alcohol for only $25. You'll have about 6 months to use up this voucher. 

Olives Restaurant has $60 worth of Mediterranean cuisine for only $30. Looks like they've re-opened this restaurant so you should check it out if you're at the dome for an event. 

You can save 25% off your entire purchase at Abercrombie & Fitch this weekend (June 21-25, 2012)! The sale is available in-stores and online.

You can save 40% off your entire purchase at PUMA this weekend during their Friends and Family Sale! The sale is available online only from June 21-25, 2012.

IKEAs Summer Midnight Madness Sale is tonight (Friday, June 22, 2012) from 6pm to midnight! You can save up to 50% off on select items during this popular sales event, while supplies last!

----------


## Adachi

Looks like I'ma get me a new table/chair/and sheets  :Big Grin: 
Thanks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Widget Love  $12 for an iPhone and iPod Touch Running Armband, Including Taxes and Shipping (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: KitchenAid Appliances  Stand Mixers, Food Processors, Ovens & More (Save up to 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: F.A.T.S. Bar & Grill  $40 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Wine Pairings (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yubuy  $29 for 6 Revlon Lipsticks including Taxes and Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser Center  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Light Sheer Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts (Save $17,982 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Clean OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Clean (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Fresh Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Olives Restaurant  $30 for $60 Worth of Mediterranean Cuisine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure And 30 Minute Pedicure (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingDeal.com  $20 For A Plush Twilight Turtle Constellation Night-Light With Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Seasons Collection  $39 for a 400 Thread Count Egyptian Cotton 4-Piece Sheet Set  Choose from 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (61% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $39 for a 60-Minute Massage, 60-Minute Facial, or Both (54% Off) 
- Green 4 U: $20 for $40 Worth of Products Online (50% Off) 
- Nissan: Nissan Employee Pricing  Save up to $13,500 (Until July 3) 
- Garage: Extra 15% Off All Orders (June 22-25) 

The two restaurant deals from yesterday are pretty hot sellers.
The Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro deal has sold 365+ vouchers and the Olives Restaurant deal has sold 175+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace  $59 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $100 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 For 250 Pounds Of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, & Disposal Fee (Save $117.50 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lavalife.com  $15 for a 3 Month Subscription (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingDeal.com  $34 For A First Aid And Survival Rescue Kit With Free Shipping (41% Off) 
- Ranchmans Cookhouse & Dancehall: $35 for Two One-Day Tickets to Stampede Event Tent, Two Beef-On-A-Bun Sandwiches, and Two Beers (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Fresh Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Beautiful  $35 for a Face & Neck Microdermabrasion Treatment w/ IPL Photofacial or $69 for Three (Save $200 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: F.A.T.S. Bar & Grill  $40 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Wine Pairings (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: ClearPointDirect.ca  $25 for a 12-Piece BBQ Kit with Cooler Bag (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: GoGadgety.com  $24 for a 12 Pack of Authentic Korean Made Bugslock Mosquito Controlling Bracelets, Including Taxes and Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Grab Deal  $4 for Genuine Swarovski Elements Birthstone Crystal Stud Earrings (Choose from 12 Colours!) Includes Certificate of Authenticity (95% Off) 
- Supreme Shine Inc: $10 for One or Two Windshield Rock-Chip Repairs (50% Off) 
- Beauti by Sarah: $59 for a Beautiful Bridal Makeup Application (Save $66 or 53% Off) 
- Lids.ca: Buy One, Get One Half Off with Minimal Exclusions 
- Petcetera: Spend $50, Get a $25 Gift Card (June 25-July 1) 
- Stylexchange.com: 50% Off All Items (Until June 25) 

Hot Pepper Furnace is offering a complete furnace and duct cleaning for your home for only $59. You'll have till December 29, 2012 to redeem the vouchers.

CalAlta Autoglass has $120 credit towards windshield replacement or 3 stone chip repairs for only $20. The vouchers don't expire for a year.

For all you Stampede goers, you can get two one-day tickets to the Stampede Event Tent, two beef on a bun sandwiches and two beers for only $35 at Ranchman's Cookhouse and Dancehall. If you're looking for somewhere to party, you probably want to check this out.

Stylexchange.com is having a sale right now where you can save 50% off all items! The sale ends tonight (Monday, June 25, 2012) so dont miss out! Stylexchange offers Free Shipping on all orders over $100. Please note, all sales items are final sale and theres no exchanges or refunds.

If you spend $50 or more (before taxes) at Petcetera, youll receive a free $25 gift card to be used on your next visit! This offer is available June 25 to July 1, 2012 or while quantities last.

For a limited time, all hats are Buy One Get One Half Off with minimal exclusions at Lids.ca!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Blue House Café  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite  $29 for One, $39 for Two, OR $99 for Six In-Home Professional Massages (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Best Choice Pizza 2 For 1  $10 For $20 Worth Of Food And Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Whitening Lightning  $29 for a Lightning Super Booster Teeth Whitening Pen including Free Shipping (66% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Memotime Photography  $49 For A 60 Minute Photography Session Including Four 4X6 Prints, Four 5X7 Prints, Two 8X10 Prints And All Images In High Resolution On A DVD (Save $471 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Premiere Binding  $25 and Up for Your Choice of Premier Hardcover Photo Books- Shipping Included (70% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fairburn Fitness  $19 for 20 Drop-in Classes to Zumba (Save $381 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Clean OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Clean (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Widget Love  $12 for an iPhone and iPod Touch Running Armband, Including Taxes and Shipping (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hot Pepper Furnace  $59 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $100 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute  $129 for Four Full-Face Laser Hair-Removal Treatments, $149 for Four IPL Facial Acne Treatments, or $169 for Four IPL Photofacials (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30-Class Yoga and Fitness Pass (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- Southbend Storage: $225 for a Three Month Rental of a 9×9 sqft Storage Unit (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 25- July 1) 
- Mexx: 50% Off All Kids Merchandise (June 25-28) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Buy 1 Get 1 for $0.99 Facebook Coupon (Until June 27) 

Blue House Cafe is offering $50 worth of Latin American cuisine and drinks for only $25. I've tried this place once before and I would recommend trying it. You'll have about 6 months to use up these vouchers.

Mobile Spa Elite has one in-home 60 minute massage for $29, two for $39 or 6 for $99. This is nice and handy as they'll come to you for the massages. 

Fairburn Fitness has 20 drop-in classes to Zumba for only $19. That's not even a dollar per class. 

To celebrate reaching 25,000 Likes on Facebook, Marble Slab Creamery is offering a Buy 1, Get 1 for $0.99 coupon on their Facebook page! Hurry, there are only 1,000 coupons available and they are onlyvalid until June 27, 2012. Theres a little over 500 left at the time of this post so theyre going fast.

For 4 days only, you can save 50% off all kids merchandise at Mexx Kids! The sale is available June 25-28, 2012.

----------


## toyboy88

Staples has $50 off all tablets(over $299 reg) today only, works for iPad too!  :Smilie:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa  $35 for a 30 Minute Express Manicure and Express Pedicure and a 60 Minute Facial (Save$134 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant  $15 for a $30 Credit OR $30 for a $60 Credit Towards Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $29 For A 60 Minute In-Studio Photoshoot Including Four 8×10 Professionally Edited Prints And Images Ready To Print On DVD (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $154 for a KitchenAid 13-Cup Food Processor with ExactSlice System  Choose from 4 Colours (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services  $19 For An Oil, Lube And Filter Change And A 30 Point Inspection (68% Off) 
- USproperty.ca Inc  $19 for 2 Tickets to the Calgary Secret Wealth Expo 2012 (Save $979 or 98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ranchmans Cookhouse & Dancehall  $35 for Two One-Day Tickets to Stampede Event Tent, Two Beef-On-A-Bun Sandwiches, and Two Beers (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Blue House Café  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Premiere Binding  $25 and Up for Your Choice of Premier Hardcover Photo Books- Shipping Included (70% Off) 
- Petalouda  $17 for Swarovski Elements Crystal Teardrop Earrings (9 Colours to Choose From)  Taxes & Shipping Included (79% Off) 
- Cre8tive Trendz: $150 for a Keratin Treatment, Haircut, and Style (57% Off) 
- Allegiance Institute of Music  $49 for 11-Week Music Program for Ages 614 (Save $226 or 82% Off) 
- Bow River Blog: $169 for a Guided Fishing Trip for Two, South of Calgary (Save $256 or 60% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 27) 
- M&M Meat Shops: $5 Off when you Spend $35 Coupon (June 27-28) 
- Second Cup: $1 for Any Medium Italian Soda (Until July 29) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 for Small Frozen Lemonade

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 Sessions of Wrinkle Reduction or 1 Ultra-Cavitation Body Trimming Treatment (Save $1,698 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa  $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair And Spa  $10 For A Full Brazilian Wax  Two Options Available (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge & Grill  $10 for $20 Worth of Steak, Ribs, Fresh Seafood and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Olives Restaurant  $30 for $60 Worth of Mediterranean Cuisine (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Seasons Collection  $39 for a 400 Thread Count Egyptian Cotton 4-Piece Sheet Set  Choose from 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Pepper Furnace  $59 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $100 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: GoGadgety.com  $24 for a 12 Pack of Authentic Korean Made Bugslock Mosquito Controlling Bracelets, Including Taxes and Shipping (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: AnishaS MediSpa  $35 for a 30 Minute Express Manicure and Express Pedicure and a 60 Minute Facial (Save$134 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $75 for Four Hours of House Cleaning and Interior Detailing by Team of Two People (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Elite Fitness Calgary  $10 for a Ten Class Pass to Women-Only Foundations (Save $220 or 96% Off) 
- The Links of GlenEagles: 30%-40% Off Canada Day Long Weekend Golf Rate Breaks 
- Golf Town: Huge Savings on Nike Golf 
- Bath & Body Works: The Big Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 75% Off Select Items 
- Best Buy: Sizzlin Summer Movie Sale (Until July 19) 

1-888-JUNK-VAN is offering 250 pounds of junk removal, including labour, transportation, and disposal fee for only $35. These vouchers are really handy for anyone looking to do a purge for the home.

Calgary Anti-Aging Spa has 3 sessions of wrinkly reduction or 1 ultra-cavitation body trimming treatment for only $99. You'll have up to one year to use up these vouchers.

Chehra Wellness Spa has a full Brazillian wax for only $19. The vouchers expire February 1, 2013.

Golf Town is clearing out previous generation Nike Golf clubs. This sale is worth checking out as theres a couple excellent deals. I believe the sale is available in-stores and online.

Bath & Body Works is having their Big Semi-Annual Sale right now where you can save up to 75% off select items!

This weekend is Canada Day long weekend and GlenEagles has a couple great green fee rate breaks. Check out my blog for more details. 

Best Buy is having a Sizzlin Summer Movie Sale where over 150 movie titles are on sale starting from only $3.99. The sale is available until July 29, 2012 or while supplies last.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 29 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  $39 for 2 Body Contouring EMS Heat Diathermy Treatments for Your Choice of Arms, Stomach, Buttocks and Bust (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelashes (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $6 for a Swarovski Elements Birthstone Coloured Earring & Pendant Set  Choose from 12 Colours (Save $113 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Radiance Hightech Tanning And Spa  $35 For Six 30 Minute Mix And Match Spa Sessions And One Mystic Tanning Session (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Clean OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Clean (Save $91 or 65% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Blue House Café  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $75 for Four Hours of House Cleaning and Interior Detailing by Team of Two People (70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chehra Wellness Spa  $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax (75% Off) 
- MuayThai Institute: $75 for One Month of Unlimited Muay Thai Classes with Uniform or $30 for Four Muay Thai Classes (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Medic Laser  $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $229 for Medium, or $329 for Large Area (Save $621 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography  $49 for a Studio Photoshoot (Save $351 or 88% Off) 
- Harveys: Buy One, Get One Free Facebook Coupon (June 30- July 2) 
- Entertainment Books: All 2012 Coupon Books are now $9.99 with Free Shipping (Until July 4) 
- Calgary Stampeders: 30% Off Tickets Promo Code vs Montreal Alouettes on Canada Day (July 1) 

Lamaj Beauty Solutions is offerign 2 body contouring EMS heat diathermy treatments for your choice of arms, stomach, buttocks and bust for only $39. You may buy up to 2 vouchers for yourself and unlimited as gifts & the vouchers dont expire on 3-Jan-2013.

Silk Hair Salon has a full set of premium mink lashes for only $39. You'll have up to a year to use up the vouchers as they don't expire until July 6, 2013.

Radiance Hightech Tanning And Spa has six 30 minute mix and match spa sessions and one mystic tanning session for only $35. If you're needing some color for the summer, this is a good one to check out.

Harveys Facebook page has a Coupon Offer that will get you a FREE burger when you buy a Burger and a 20 oz. drink (or burger combo). The coupon is valid this Canada Day Weekend from Saturday June 30th to Monday July 2nd, 2012. To get the coupon, visit Harveys Facebook page and claim the offer. They will then automatically send you an email with the coupon. Then take the email to Harveys and show it to the staff from your phone or in print.

Entertainment is clear-out their 2012 coupons books. From now until July 4, 2012, all 2012 Entertainment Books are now only $9.99 with Free Shipping! Take advantage of this great deal while it lasts!

The Calgary Stampeders open the 2012 season on Canada Day against the Montreal Alouettes! As a Flames season ticket holder, I got a special email with promo code to save 30% off tickets to the Stamps vs Alouttes game on Sunday, July 2012 at 5pm. Special Group Offer Code: canada.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 30 Deals:

- Muka Beauty  $25 for a Self Adhesive Backless Strapless Bra Made with Cotton, Including Taxes and Shipping (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $19 for 12 Oral B Replacement Toothbrush Heads or $24 for 16 (Save $101 or 84% Off) 
- Flawless Auto Spa: $22 for an Express or $80 for a Complete Auto Detail (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa  $35 for a 30 Minute Express Manicure and Express Pedicure and a 60 Minute Facial (Save$134 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buytopia Product  $6 for a Swarovski Elements Birthstone Coloured Earring & Pendant Set  Choose from 12 Colours (Save $113 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  $39 for 2 Body Contouring EMS Heat Diathermy Treatments for Your Choice of Arms, Stomach, Buttocks and Bust (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelashes (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chehra Wellness Spa  $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Radiance Hightech Tanning And Spa  $35 For Six 30 Minute Mix And Match Spa Sessions And One Mystic Tanning Session (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- Green 4 U: $18 for Three Soy Candles with Over Twenty Fragrances to Choose (64% Off) 
- Hollister Co: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until July 4) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 40% Off Any Single Full-Priced Item (Until July 4) 
- Old Navy: $1 Flip-Flops 1 Day Wonder Sale (June 30 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $25 for an iPhone 4/4S External PowerCase in 4 Colours (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $15 for 20 Insect Repellent Bracelets  Taxes and Shipping Included (58% Off) 
- Widget Love: $24 for an iPad Compatible Smart Cover, Including Taxes and Shipping (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness Spa  $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $19 for 12 Oral B Replacement Toothbrush Heads or $24 for 16 (Save $101 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Radiance Hightech Tanning And Spa  $35 For Six 30 Minute Mix And Match Spa Sessions And One Mystic Tanning Session (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- Samadhi Yoga Wellness Centre: $49 for a One-Hour Organic Facial, Foot Scrub, and Yoga Class (62% Off) 
- Calgary Party Rentals: $59 for a Standard or $79 for a Premium Themed Party Package for 16 with Piñata, Candy, Tableware, and Balloons (50% Off) 
- KoolAccessories.ca  $12 for two stylus ball point pens for iPhone and iPad (70% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Canada Day Sale (Until July 2) 
- la Vie En Rose: 30% Off Canada Day Online Sale (July 1) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off Canada Day Promo Code (Until June 2) 

Today's your last chance to buy the 1-888-JUNK-VAN deal. They have sold over 575 vouchers.

You can save an extra 10% off all Buytopia.ca deals when you enter the promo code CanDay. The code expires July 2, 2012 at 11:59pm.

----------


## speedog

Superstore Energizer AA batteries 12 pack for $2.99 - regular price is $12.47at Walmart and $15.99 at Canadian Tire. Superstore has these same 12 packs at $6.99 and then there's a $4.00 off manufacturer's coupon at the front of the store you can use. If you gots kids, then you'll be using AA batteries.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shirin Diamond Center ¨C $29 for Five Swarovski Elements Austrian Crystal Bracelets in Your Choice of 7 Colours, Including Taxes and Shipping (94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blue Canary Vintage ¨C $10 for a Pair of Gold Plated Maple Leaf Earrings -Tax Included (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Swamisz ¨C $9 For A Pair Of Men¡¯s Or Women¡¯s Authentic Swamisz Flip Flops (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Widget Love ¨C $12 for 5 Collapsible Water Bottles, Including Taxes and Shipping (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia Product ¨C $6 for a Swarovski Elements Birthstone Coloured Earring & Pendant Set ¨C Choose from 12 Colours (Save $113 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Premiere Binding ¨C $25 and Up for Your Choice of Premier Hardcover Photo Books- Shipping Included (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite ¨C $29 for One, $39 for Two, OR $99 for Six In-Home Professional Massages (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: L¡¯amaj Beauty Solutions ¨C $39 for 2 Body Contouring EMS Heat Diathermy Treatments for Your Choice of Arms, Stomach, Buttocks and Bust (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2012/07/last-chance-lamaj-beauty-solutions-39-2-body-contouring-ems-heat-diathermy-treatments-your-choice-arms-stomach-buttocks-bust-save-361-90-off.html 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products ¨C $25 for an iPhone 4/4S External PowerCase in 4 Colours (64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Radiance Hightech Tanning And Spa ¨C $35 For Six 30 Minute Mix And Match Spa Sessions And One Mystic Tanning Session (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SkinScience Clinic ¨C $99 for an Acne Boot Camp Package Including Enzyme Peel with Extractions, Three Blue-Light Acne Treatments, Skin Consultation, and Healthy Makeup Consultation; or Five Photodynamic Therapy Treatments (81% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici ¨C $150 for 10-Day Entrance for Four to VIP Calgary Stampede Tent from July 5 to 15 (Save $350 or 70% Off) 
- Osteria: $100 for Entrance for Two to Osteria Stampede 2012¡äs VIP Tent (Save $150 or 60% Off) 
- DealFind.com: $5 Off Canada Day Promo Code (Until July 3) 
- Best Buy: Canada Day Online Only Sale (Until July 3) 
- WestJet: Extra 10% Off Promo Code to/from Canadian Destinations (Until July 2) 
- Future Shop: Canada Day Online Sale (Until July 3) 

Shirin Diamond Center is offering five Swarovski Elements Austrian Crystal Bracelets in your choice of 7 colors including taxes and shipping for only $29. These vouchers never expire so you can use them whenever you want.

Blue Canary Vintage has a pair of gold plated maple leaf earrings for only $10 - tax included. There is a shipping charge of $2 for these vouchers.

Widget Love has 5 collapsible water bottles, including taxes and shipping for only $12. There's no expiration date on these vouchers, you will have to redeem these online.

To celebrate Canada Day, DealFind.com has a new promo code that will save you $5 off any deal of $10 or more! To take advantage of this offer, just enter the promotion code CANADA5 at checkout. The code is only available until Tuesday, July 3, 2012 at 10AM ET so don't miss out!

Best Buy is having a Canada Day Only Online Sale. The sale goes until Tuesday morning (July 3, 2012 at 10AM ET). Sale pricing applies to on-line purchases only and excludes in-store pick up. Pricing is not available in-store.

WestJet has a Canada Day Promo Code that will save you an extra 10% off new online bookings for travel between Canadian cities. To redeem this offer, bookings must be made on westjet.com. Both the Promo code WJC31 and Coupon code 6D8RLA5 are required at time of booking on the first page of the booking process.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 3 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic  $39 for 4 Spider Vein/Capillary Treatments, 4 Red/Brown Age Spot Treatments, 4 Skin Tags or Flat Mole Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness  $19 for a Brazilian Wax OR $29 for a Full Leg Wax (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 30 Point Inspection and 10% Off Any Major Repairs or Maintenance (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: KiddoTags  $15 for $30 Worth of Personalized Washable Kiddo Tags  Labels for All of Your Childs Favorite Items including Toys, Bottles and Clothing (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fairburn Fitness  $20 For 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes  Choose From 8 Available Locations (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Better 4 Life  $29 for a 30 Minute Consultation and a 60 Minute Acupuncture (Save $116 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rajdoot Restaurant  $15 for a $30 Credit OR $30 for a $60 Credit Towards Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Widget Love  $12 for 5 Collapsible Water Bottles, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (59% Off) 
- Bouji: $12 for 3 Collagen Eye Renewal Pads  Taxes & Free Shipping Included (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BleachBright  $29 for a Complete Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with NightBright LED System and BleachBright KeepBright Pen (83% Off) 
- Get MAD Mobile Auto Detailing: $89 for a Full Mobile Detail for a Car or a Van, Truck, or SUV (50% Off) 
- TriXtan Entertainment: $20 for Two Tickets to See A Night of Illusion (50% Off) 
- 7-Elevan: Free 7.11oz Slurpee (July 11) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 2-8) 
- Lascoste: FREE Sample of Lacoste Perfume 

Balance Beauty Clinic is offering 4 spider vein/capillary treatments, 4 red/brown age spot treatments, 4 skin tags or flat mole treatments for only $39. You'll have about 6 months to use up these vouchers as they expire January 6, 2013.

Chehra Wellness has a brazillian wax for only $19 or a full leg wax for only $29. This is a great deal for those needing a quick fix before going to your sunny destination.

A+ Auto Services has an oil, lube and filter change, including a 30 point inspection and 10% off any major repairs or maintenance for only $20. If you're needing an oil change, you probably want to check this out.

7-Eleven is giving out Free 7.11oz Slurpees on 7-Eleven Day (July 11)! The first 1,000 guests at each location will get a free 7.11oz Slurpee between 11am -7pm or while quantities last. This offer is valid at all 7-Eleven locations across Canada.

You can get a Free sample of Lascostes new cologne/ perfume on their website. Theres 4 Mens and 2 Womens Fragrances to choose from.

----------


## nj2Type-S

i'm actually interested in that MAD Mobile Auto Detailing (i almost shrugged it off cuz of the name, but oh well haha) 

does anybody have any previous experience with these detailers that goes to your place and cleans it there? i thought it was illegal to use soap in the driveway. thoughts?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, a Nourishing Conditioning Treatment, and Your Choice of Full Colour or 10 Foil Highlights (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lejdintech  $15 for 2 Seamless Comfort Genie Bras  3 Colours Available (79% Off) 
- Alberta Home and Gardener Living Magazine: $14 For A One Year Subscription (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: A+ Auto Services  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 30 Point Inspection and 10% Off Any Major Repairs or Maintenance (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 Sessions of Wrinkle Reduction or 1 Ultra-Cavitation Body Trimming Treatment (Save $1,698 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: Balance Beauty Clinic  $39 for 4 Spider Vein/Capillary Treatments, 4 Red/Brown Age Spot Treatments, 4 Skin Tags or Flat Mole Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chehra Wellness  $19 for a Brazilian Wax OR $29 for a Full Leg Wax (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Style Haus  $7 for Sterling Silver Bracelet (3 Styles to Choose from)  Taxes Included (Save $73 or 91% Off) 
- Envy Medical Spa Ltd: $99 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Bikini, Front or Back of Neck, or Lip and Chin, or $49 for Chin, Upper Lip, Underarms, Linea, Toes, Fingers, or Areola (56% Off) 
- Twin Maid Cleaning Services: $79 for Two, $149 for Four, or $299 for Eight Man-Hours of Window, Gutter, or Pressure Cleaning (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- Maligne Lake in Jasper National Park: $79 for a Scenic Cruise and Afternoon Tea for Two (Save $101 or 56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 4) 
- Taco Bell: Buy One, Get One Free Burrito Supreme Coupon (Until Aug 31) 
- Please Mum: 50-80% Off Entire Web Store 

Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa is offering a haircut, wash, blow dry, style, a nourishing conditioning treatment, and your choice of full colour or 10 foil highlights for only $39. You'll have about 6 months to use up these vouchers.

The Green Team Pros have a complete interior and exterior window cleaning for only $59. If you're needing some cleaning done for your home, you probably want to check this out.

Taco Bells Facebook page has a new printable coupon that will get you a Free Chicken or Steak Burrito Supreme when you purchase a Chicken or Steak Burrito Supreme Combo (with regular fries and 20 oz drink). The coupon is valid until August 31, 2012. Theres a limit of one coupon per food bill.

You can save 50-80% off everything on Please Mums website! This web exclusive sale is a limited time offer while supplies last.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 5 Deals:

- LOTTO MAX: Join our Lottery Pool and well split $50 MILLION if we win! (Draw is this Friday, July 6) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Yoga Studio Calgary  $39 for a 10 Class Pass. 2 Locations (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage  $35 For 5 Twenty Minute Relaxing & Invigoratiing Aqua Massages (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aneeks  $29 for a 2 Pack of Body Slimmers in Nude and Black (Save $99 or 78% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $79 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 3 Body Parts Of Your Choice (Save $1,421 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $19 for 12 Oral B Replacement Toothbrush Heads or $24 for 16 (Save $101 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelashes (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, a Nourishing Conditioning Treatment, and Your Choice of Full Colour or 10 Foil Highlights (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Green Team Pros  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- Style Haus  $7 for a Designer Inspired Sterling Silver Beaded Ball Bracelet  Taxes Included (91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U-Centre  $35 for a One-Hour Massage, Plus Choice of 30-Minute Chinese Herbal Footbath, Infrared Sauna Session, or Collagen Facial Mask Treatment (68% Off) 
- LipoLaser Solutions and Avenida Chiropractic Clinic: $99 for One or $289 for Three LipoLaser Sessions (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Until July 7) 
- Well.ca: $25 for a Pampers Swaddlers Size 1 or 2 Diaper Value Pack with Free Shipping (36% Off) 

Lotto Max has set a new record with $100 Million in total Jackpot Prizes this week! This weeks draw on Friday, July 6, 2012 is for $50 Million + 50 individual MaxMillion prizes! Ive purchased $100 worth of tickets and will split our winnings with you if you join our lottery pool. Go to my blog for more details.

Advance Laser Clinic is offering 8 laser hair removal sessions on your choice of bikini line, underarms, chin, upper lip, hands, feet, sideburns, knees, and front or back of neck for only $79. That's only about $10 per session.

The Yoga Studio Calgary has a 10 class pass for only $39. They have 2 locations to choose from. These vouchers do expire September 3, 2012.

WagJag is featuring a terrific National deal right now. For only $25, you can get a Pampers Swaddlers Size 1 or 2 Diaper Value Pack from Well.ca (a $38.99 Value) including Free Shipping! Thats a savings of 36% off! You may only buy 1 voucher per household.

Cool off with 3 days of summer savings at Banana Republic. You can save 25% off your purchase! This sale is available online only until Saturday, July 7, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 6 Deals:

- LOTTO MAX: Join our Lottery Pool and well split $50 MILLION if we win! (Draw is this Friday, July 6) 
- HOT DEAL: Sassy Salon  $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and a 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $25 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $29 For A 45 Minute Herbal Facial Including Deep Cleansing, A Peel Off Mask, A Moisturizing And Facial Massage (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Pet Info 911  $10 for a Scannable Pet Tag with GPS Notification, Enrollment Fees and a 1-Year Membership (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Twin Maid Services  $35 For Three Hours Of Professional House Cleaning Services Performed By Two Cleaners (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic  $39 for 4 Spider Vein/Capillary Treatments, 4 Red/Brown Age Spot Treatments, 4 Skin Tags or Flat Mole Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Advance Laser Clinic  $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Yoga Studio Calgary  $39 for a 10 Class Pass. 2 Locations (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- Shop Mobile Basics: $25 for a 3-in-1 Wide Angle, Micro & Fish Eye Effect Photo Kit Set for iPhone 4/4S, Blackberry, HTC & more!  Taxes Included (Save $100 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vin de Vie Karaoke Lounge  $29 for Three Hours in Private Karaoke Room for Up to 15 People, Plus $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (81% Off) 
- Ranchmans on 4th  $10 for Stampede Western-Themed Party with Lunch on July 13 (67% Off) 
- Monster Aeration: $89 for a Summer lawn Care Package Including Aeration and Renowned Lawn Care Cut Package (Save $91 or 51% Off) 
- Indigo: Summer Sale  Save up to 75% Off Select Items + Free Shipping! 
- Take A Kid To The Course: Kids Golf FREE all Week (July 9-15) 
- Entertainment: All 2012 Coupon Books are now only $8.99 with Free Shipping (Until July 15) 
- Calgary Stampede: Find all the FREE Stampede Breakfasts in the city! (July 6-15, 2012) 
- Calgary Stampede: Calgary Stampede Deals and Value Days (July 6-15, 2012) 

Sassy Salon is offering a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and a 45 Minute Organic Facial for only $39. That's a great deal seeing that you get 3 treatments for that price.

Tania Medispa has a Shellac Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure for only $35. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Indigo.ca is having a huge summer sale where you can save up to 75% off select books, gifts, home decor, toys and more!

Take A Kid To The Course returns for 2012! Take Your Kid To The Course is a National program that is taking place July 9-15, 2012 where over 640 participating golf courses from across Canada will be offering FREE golf to a junior who is accompanied by a paying adult!

Entertainment is making room for their 2013 inventory so theyre clearing out the 2012 books! From now until July 15, 2012, all 2012 Entertainment books are only $8.99 with Free Shipping (normally retail for $35-$50)! Youve got plenty of time to use a 2012 Book since the coupons dont expire until November. At this great clearance price, use one coupon and youve paid for the Book!

Its Stampede time and that means lots of FREE Stampede breakfasts all over the city! To help keep track and to stay on top of all the freebie breakfasts in Calgary, check out www.flapjackfinder.com! The website is officially sponsored by the Calgary Stampede and tracks all the free Stampede breakfasts around the city. The website allows you to search for Stampede breakfasts by date or nearest distance.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DealFind Products  $35 for an iPad-Compatible Leather Case with Bluetooth Keyboard, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Herbal Magic  $79 for a Summer Ready Success Kit from Herbal Magic  Valid at over 270 locations across Canada (Save $388 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wholesale Diamonds  $32 for a Swarovski Jewelry Package including Matching Necklace, Pendant and Earrings (Save $167 or 84% Off) 
- Commonwealth Bar and Stage: $10 for Two Tickets to Red Bull Stamping Grounds Presents: Chad VanGaalen and Shout Out Out Out Out (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, a Nourishing Conditioning Treatment, and Your Choice of Full Colour or 10 Foil Highlights (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: U-Centre  $35 for a One-Hour Massage, Plus Choice of 30-Minute Chinese Herbal Footbath, Infrared Sauna Session, or Collagen Facial Mask Treatment (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $29 For A 45 Minute Herbal Facial Including Deep Cleansing, A Peel Off Mask, A Moisturizing And Facial Massage (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Twin Maid Services  $35 For Three Hours Of Professional House Cleaning Services Performed By Two Cleaners (64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sassy Salon  $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and a 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tania Medispa  $25 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (71% Off) 
- Lex van Dam Trading Academy  $29 for Five Online Stock-Trading Courses (Save $601 or 95% Off) 
- Tlccrystal  $29 to Engrave Your Favourite Photo in a Crystal Glass Prism (74% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: Extra 20% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Until July 8) 
- The Links of GlenEagles: 30% Off Stampede Rate Breaks (July 7-9) 
- Forever 21: Buy One Get One Free (BOGO) Sale is back! 
- Pet Smart: 25th Anniversary Sale  Biggest Sale of the Year

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 8 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images ¨C $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8¡Á10 Professionally Edited Photos, and 30 Printable Images (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WidgetLove.com ¨C $23 for a 6-Piece Accessory Pack for the iPhone & iPod (Save $88 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser Clinic ¨C $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning ¨C $29 For A 45 Minute Herbal Facial Including Deep Cleansing, A Peel Off Mask, A Moisturizing And Facial Massage (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aneeks ¨C $29 for a 2 Pack of Body Slimmers in Nude and Black (Save $99 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: DealFind Products ¨C $35 for an iPad-Compatible Leather Case with Bluetooth Keyboard, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Herbal Magic ¨C $79 for a Summer Ready Success Kit from Herbal Magic ¨C Valid at over 270 locations across Canada (Save $388 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Twin Maid Services ¨C $35 For Three Hours Of Professional House Cleaning Services Performed By Two Cleaners (64% Off) 
- Canadian Cartel: $25 for $50 to Spend on Apparel and Merchandise (50% Off) 
- Larger Than Life Prints: $35 for 48¡åx12¡å Panoramic Wall Mural (59% Off) 
- CollectablesNStuff.com: $25 for $50 Worth of Products (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Well.ca ¨C $25 for a Pampers Swaddlers Size 1 or 2 Diaper Value Pack with Free Shipping (36% Off) 
- JACOB: End of Season Sale ¨C Save up to 60% Off 
- Gap: 25% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (July 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $39 for Complete Gutter and Eavestrough Cleaning for Your Home (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PInk Permanent Ink Clinic  $179 for Permanent Upper/Lower Eyeliner OR Permanent Eyebrows, OR $299 for Combo of the 2 (Save $421 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Charm Beauty Boutique  $16 for a 45 Minute Manicure (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Armoury Boutique  $14 for a Sterling Silver Designer Inspired Mesh Ring, or $24 for a Sterling Silver Designer Inspired Mesh Ring and Bracelet including Free Shipping (91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CanvasPop  $39 For A 16 X 20 Gallery Stretched 0.75 Depth Canvas Print, A $30 Gift Card Towards A Future Purchase And Free Shipping (Save $85 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness  $19 for a Brazilian Wax OR $29 for a Full Leg Wax (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sassy Salon  $39 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 60 Minute Spa Pedicure, and a 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8×10 Professionally Edited Photos, and 30 Printable Images (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: WidgetLove.com  $23 for a 6-Piece Accessory Pack for the iPhone & iPod (Save $88 or 79% Off) 
- Kool Accessories: $15 for 12 Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads  Taxes Included (Save $105 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness and Athletics  $20 for One Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (93% Off) 
- Glow Hair & Nails: $55 for Haircut, Style, and Moroccanoil Reconstructive Treatment (52% Off) 
- The Movie Poster Shop: $9 for $25 Worth of Posters, Prints, Photos and More (64% Off) 
- Canadian Living Magazine: $24 for a 2-Year Subscription (50% Off) 
- Roots: Summer Sale  Save up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (July 9) 
- Claritin: Free Sample Trial Size Facebook Offer 

The Green Team Pros are offering a complete gutter and eavestrough cleaning for your home for only $39. You'll have one year to use up these vouchers.

Pink Permanent Ink Clinic has permanent upper/lower eyeliner or permanent eyebrows for only $179 or you could get the combo of 2 for $299. 

For a limited time, you can save up to 50% off during Roots Summer Sale! Plus, if you place your order today (Monday, July 9, 2012), you can get Free Shipping on any order!

To help you get ready for allergy season, Claritin is offering their Facebook fans a Claritin trial size if you complete their quick questionnaire and fill-out their online form. There are two pills per package, but quantities are limited with a limit of one trial size per person.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 10 Deals:

- ING Direct: FREE $50 Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Aug 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $19 for a Summer Herbal Foot Detox and Foot Massage OR $29 for Two (79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops  $39 for Two Eco-Friendly Soy-Based Contour Memory Foam Pillows  Includes Two Covers (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dapper Dog Daycare  $20 For A Full Grooming For A Small Size Dog  Two Options Available (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Liveitnexus.com  $10 for a 10 foot iPod and iPhone Charging Cable in Multiple Colours  Tax and Free Shipping Included (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Green Team Pros  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Well.ca  $25 for a Pampers Swaddlers Size 1 or 2 Diaper Value Pack with Free Shipping (36% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Charm Beauty Boutique  $16 for a 45 Minute Manicure (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Green Team Pros  $39 for Complete Gutter and Eavestrough Cleaning for Your Home (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- Live Well Acupuncture: $99 for Three 60-Minute Acupuncture Treatments (61% Off) 
- Executive Custom Tailors: $199 for Three Bespoke Dress Shirts and Silk Ties from Executive Custom Tailors (Save $266 or 57% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 9-15) 

ING Direct is running an awesome promotion right now. You can get $50 for FREE when you open any free ING Direct account! This is a limited time offer and is only valid until August 31, 2012.

Silk Hair Salon has a full set of premium mink eyelash extensions for only $39. You'll have about 6 months to use up these vouchers.

Beyond Beautiful is offering a Summer Herbal Foot Detox and Foot Massage for only $19 or you can get two for $29. If you're needing a foot rub, this might be something to check out!

Dapper Dog Daycare is offering a full grooming for a small size dog for only $20. This is a great deal for all your pet owners. If you have a regular size dog, you can get the deal for $25.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: All-Trans Automotive & Transmission Ltd  $19 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, and a Multi-Point Inspection (76% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa  $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Body Part + BONUS (Save $2,963 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Sea Pearl  $29 for an 8mm Turquoise Necklace, Bracelet and Earring Set (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Watchmans Pub  $15 For A Stampede Barbeque And Live Music / Dance For Two People Including Entry, BBQ Plate And Beer (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Yoga Studio Calgary  $39 for a 10 Class Pass. 2 Locations (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Herbal Magic  $79 for a Summer Ready Success Kit from Herbal Magic  Valid at over 270 locations across Canada (Save $388 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8×10 Professionally Edited Photos, and 30 Printable Images (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- Lejdintech: $15 for a Colourful Ice Watch (Available in 8 Colours!)  Taxes & Free Shipping Included (83% Off) 
- eCarpetGallery.com: $100 or $200 to Spend on Rugs (50% Off) 
- pink Lime Salon & Spa: $25 for a Salon and Spa Services. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Fastlife.ca: $22 to Meet Your Match at a Speed Dating Event (56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 11) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Everything Today, In-Stores & Online (July 11 Only) 
- Edible Arrangements: $10 or $15 for a Box of Mixed Chocolate Dipped Fruit  Up to 48% Off (Until July 15) 
- 7-Eleven: Get a FREE 7.11oz Slurpee Today (July 11, 11am-7pm) 

All-Trans Automotive & Transmission Ltd has an oil, lube and filter change, and a multi-point inspection for only $19. You'll have about 6 months to use up the vouchers.

Anishas MediSpa has 8 laser hair removal sessions on your choice of body parts for only $79. That's less than $10 a session. You can purchase as many vouchers as you want since there's no limit.

Today only (Wednesday, July 11, 2012), you can save 30% off your entire purchase (no exclusions) at Old Navy! This offer is available in-stores and online.

From now until July 15, 2012, you can get a 12-count box of mixed chocolate dipped fruit for only $15 (regular $29) or a 6-count box for only $10 (regular $16) if you pick-up your box(es) in-store. Thats up to a $14 savings or 48% off per box!

7-Eleven will giving out FREE 7.11oz Slurpees on today (7-Eleven Day  Wednesday, July 11, 2012)! The first 1,000 guests at each location will get a free 7.11oz Slurpee between 11am -7pm or while quantities last. This offer is valid at all 7-Eleven locations across Canada.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for Wash, Cut, Conditioning, Partial Highlights using Aveda Products + Tea, Hand and Scalp Massage (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant  Enjoy Your Choice Of Prix Fixe Dinner Including Entrees, Appetizers, Sides and Dessert For Either 2 People $30, Or 4 People $55 (40% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $6 for a Swarovski Elements Birthstone Coloured 14K Rhodium Plated Ring  Choose from 12 Colours and 14 Sizes (94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dent Clinic  $75 For $150 Worth Of Dent / Hail Damage Removal  Choose From 3 Available Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Readers Digest  $15 for a 2-Year Subscription to Readers Digest, Including Taxes and Shipping (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $25 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Green Team Pros  $39 for Complete Gutter and Eavestrough Cleaning for Your Home (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: All-Trans Automotive & Transmission Ltd  $19 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, and a Multi-Point Inspection (76% Off) 
- Your Essentialz: $6 for an 18K White Gold-Plated Swarovski Elements Blue Swan Necklace  Taxes Included (94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: HealthMedica Canada  $49 for Three Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels Plus One Skin Complexion Analysis (86% Off) 
- Mountain High Adventures: $109 for a Full-Day Whitewater-Rafting Trip for Two or $199 for Four (Save $141 or 56% Off) 
- Absolutley Amazing Cleaning: $130 for a Full House Clean or Move Out Clean (50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase In-Stores and Online (July 12-15) 
- Clearly Contacts: Summer Clearance Sale  50% Off Designer Sunglasses (Until July 22) 

Bragg Creek Paintball has a 2 person day pass for paintball, including guns, 200 paintballs each and equipment for only $19. That's about $10 per person to go paintballing. These vouchers have no expiry date.

Rajdoot Restaurant is offering a prix fixe dinner including entrees, appetizers, sides and desserts for 2 people for $30 or you can get the same deal for 4 people for $55. The vouchers expire October 16, 2012.

The Dent Clinic has $150 worth of dent/hail damage removal for only $75. If you have any dents on your vehicle and want to get rid of them, you should check this one out.

You can save 25% off your entire purchase at Banana Republic for 4-days only from July 12-15, 2012! This sale is valid in-stores and online. This is an exclusive Thank You Event sale that Banana Republic sent to their email subscribers.

ClearlyContacts.ca is having a Summer Clearance Sale where you can save 50% off their designer glasses and sunglasses. This offer ends on July 22, 2012. You dont need to enter a promo code or anything as the discount will be reflected in the price. Clearly Contacts carries a bunch of great designer brand sunglasses like Ray-Ban, Maui Jim, Oakley, Tom Ford, Gucci, Hugo Boss, etc

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $49 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Swedish or Relaxation, Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Twin Maid Service  $49 for 4-Hrs of Professional House Cleaning OR $59 with Carpet Cleaning (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a Detailed Hair Consultation, Your Choice of Full Colour OR 12 Partial Hi Lites, with a Wash, Scalp Massage, Hair Cut and Blow Dry (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $100 for a KitchenAid Countertop Convection Oven (46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Salon And Tanning  $35 For A 45 Minute Herbal Facial, A 25 Minute Manicure And A 45 Minute Pedicure (Save $100 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Premium Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for Wash, Cut, Conditioning, Partial Highlights using Aveda Products + Tea, Hand and Scalp Massage (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- TrendyWayz.com: $9 for a Gold-Plated Teardrop Swarovski Elements Crystal Necklace  Taxes Included (Save $120 or 93% Off) 
- Captains Sports Lounge and Grill: $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Better Medical  $39 for a 90-Minute Acupuncture Consultation and Treatment with Two Optional Follow-Up Treatments (Save $106 or 73% Off) 
- Halas Hyatt Salon: $42 for a Full Haircut/Style Makeover (Save $83 or 66% Off) 
- E.L.F. Cosmetics: 30% Off Friends and Family Sale (Until July 16) 
- Steam: Video Games Summer Sale (July 12-22) 
- Starbucks: FREE Tall Refreshers Beverage Today (July 13, noon to 3pm) 

Golden Age Esthetics and Massage has 2 sixty minute massages of your choice of Swedish or Relaxation for only $49. These massages will be performed by a registered massage therapist so you can claim them on your benefits.

Twin Maid Service has 4 hours of professional house cleaning for only $49. They have a few options so check out my blog for more details.

Buytopia is featuring a KitchenAid Countertop Convection Oven for only $100. There's a flat rate for shipping of $20 across Canada. Make sure you redeem the vouchers when you purchase them as they do expire on August 15, 2012.

Starbucks has a new drink and you can try it for free today! 
You can enjoy a FREE Tall (12 oz.) handcrafted Starbucks Refreshers beverage at participating stores today! This offer is valid today only (Friday, July 13, 2012) from noon to 3pm. Theres a limit of 1 beverage per person while supplies  no purchase necessary.

If youre a gamer, you have to check out Steams Summer Sale! This is the biggest and most popular sale of the year where you can you can save up to 75% off select titles! Steam will feature a bunch of different games on a daily basis from July12-22, 2012 so make sure you visit their site on a daily basis for the latest deals.

You can save 30% off site wide during e.l.f. Cosmetics Friends & Family Sale! The sale is available now until July 16, 2012. Youll need to enter the coupon code BDFRIENDS at checkout on orders of $25 or more.

----------


## Cooked Rice

Anyone looking for an engine hoist?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/storeloca...=1342241094186


Half price right now for $175

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Allen Berg Racing Schools  $79 for a 30 Minute Go-Karting Experience (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gizmodealz  $19 for a Water Resistant iPhone 4/4s Bike Mount Case (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mattress Mattress  $50 for $300 to Spend on Memory-Foam, Latex, Gel, or Soy Mattresses or Mattress Sets (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: All-Trans Automotive & Transmission Ltd  $19 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, and a Multi-Point Inspection (76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buytopia Product  $6 for a Swarovski Elements Birthstone Coloured 14K Rhodium Plated Ring  Choose from 12 Colours and 14 Sizes (94% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a Detailed Hair Consultation, Your Choice of Full Colour OR 12 Partial Hi Lites, with a Wash, Scalp Massage, Hair Cut and Blow Dry (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2012/07/reminder-pink-lime-salon-spa-49-for-a-detailed-hair-consultation-your-choice-of-full-colour-or-12-partial-hi-lites-with-a-wash-scalp-massage-hair-cut-and-blow-dry-save-131-or-73-off.html 
- REMINDER: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $44 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Swedish or Relaxation, Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $96 or 69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Twin Maid Service  $49 for 4-Hrs of Professional House Cleaning OR $59 with Carpet Cleaning (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tower Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram  $29 for One or $55 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Save $110 or 79% Off) 
- AbstractArtwork.com: $29 for $100 of Hand-Painted Abstract Oil Paintings & Metal Wall Art (71% Off) 
- Michaels: 25% Off Entire Purchase Including Sale Items Coupon (July 14-20) 
- Air Canada Vacations: Summer Clearance Sale 
- Mobilicity: All Data Plans only $30  Save up to 45% Off! (Until July 22) 

Allen Berg RAcing Schools is offering a 30 minute go-karting experience for only $79. This sounds like a fun thing to try, check it out if you're interested.

If you're needing a new mattress set, you should check out Mattress Mattress. They have a $50 for $300 to spend on memory-foam, latex, gel or soy mattresses or mattress sets. There's 7 convenient locations to choose from in Alberta.

Michaels has a new printable coupon that will save you 25% off your entire purchase including sale items! The coupon is valid all week long from (July 14th to 20th, 2012).

Air Canada Vacations is having a Summer Clearance Sale where they are offering their best deals of the summer ($399, $599, and & $799 plus taxes and other fees)!

From now until July 22, 2012, all data plans are currently on sale for only $30/month at Mobilicity! That means you can get their best plan Unlimited Everything that normally costs $55/ month for only $30/ month (save 45% off)!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Widget Love  $29 for 16 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $131 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer or Aviator Designer Sunglasses (Save $85 or 47% Off) 
- B-Tand Tanning Salons: $18 for 100 Minutes of Tanning (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: PInk Permanent Ink Clinic  $179 for Permanent Upper/Lower Eyeliner OR Permanent Eyebrows, OR $299 for Combo of the 2 (Save $421 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a Detailed Hair Consultation, Your Choice of Full Colour OR 12 Partial Hi Lites, with a Wash, Scalp Massage, Hair Cut and Blow Dry (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Gizmodealz  $19 for a Water Resistant iPhone 4/4s Bike Mount Case (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Manila Salon And Tanning  $35 For A 45 Minute Herbal Facial, A 25 Minute Manicure And A 45 Minute Pedicure (Save $100 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Readers Digest  $15 for a 2-Year Subscription to Readers Digest, Including Taxes and Shipping (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Endermologie Centre  $79 for Four Cellulite-Reduction Treatments and Two Contouring Heat Wraps for Half or $99 for Full Body (Save $461 or 85% Off) 
- AccessoryBin.ca: $19 for a Pair of Swarovski Elements Stud Earrings (79% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: 25% Off Friends and Family Sale Coupon (Until July 15) 
- Babies R US: Babyfest Sale  Save up to 40% Off (Until July 19) 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $50 Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Aug 31) 

DealFind's Toothbrush Heads deal has sold over 1,200 vouchers.

TeamBuy's Ray-Ban Sunglasses deal has sold over 400 vouchers.

The Childrens Place is having a Friends & Family Sale where you can 25% off everything! This offer is available in-stores and online.

You can save up to 40% off select items during Babies R Us Babyfest Sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Capital House and Carpet Cleaning  $39 for Professional Carpet Cleaning for 3 Bedrooms, a Living Room, a Dining Room and a Hallway (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: North Shore Studios  $39 for Custom Gallery-Wrapped Canvas  Multiple Options (Save $86 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $29 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads with Free Shipping (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $59 For A Complete Interior And Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Beautiful  $19 for a Summer Herbal Foot Detox and Foot Massage OR $29 for Two (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $44 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages of Your Choice of Swedish or Relaxation, Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $96 or 69% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer or Aviator Designer Sunglasses (Save $85 or 47% Off) 
- BSTS.ca: $5 for a Cell Phone Clutch Wallet (Available in 6 Colours!)  Taxes Included (88% Off) 
- Adventures in Scuba: $20 for a 2.5-Hour PADI Discover Scuba Diving Course for One or $38 for Two (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- CE-Design & Auto Restyling  $99 for a $1000-Off Coupon Applied to the Buying and Installation of Two DVD Headrests (90% Off) 
- Jacob.ca: Summer Beauty Sale  50% Off Beauty Products 
- Lego: FREE 2-Year Subscription to Lego Club Magazine 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any Purchase of $30 or more Coupon (Until July 16) 

Capital House and Carpet Cleaning is offering professional carpet cleaning for 3 bedrooms, a living room and a hallway for only $39. If you're needing your carpets cleaned, you should check them out.

North Shore Studios has a custom gallery-wrapped canvas with multiple options for only $39. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Adventures in Scuba has a 2.5 hour PADI Discover Scuba Diving Course for one for only $20 or for two people for $38. If you're needing some scuba diving lessons, you should take advantage of this deal.

You can save 50% off select perfumes and cosmetics during Jacobs Summer Beauty Sale. This is a limited time offer while supplies last. I believe this sale is available online only, but theres an option for free in-store pickup.

I found a very good freebie if you or have a child who likes Lego. You or your child can sign-up and get a FREE Two-Year Subscription to Lego Club Magazine or LEGO Club Jr. Magazine! The magazine is published 5 times a year in Canada (January, April, July, September, and November). Once you fill out the online form, the first issue will be mailed to you in 4-6 weeks.

Bath and Body Works Facebook page has a $10 off any purchase of $30 or more coupon. The printable coupon is valid at all Bath and Body Work stores in Canada and expires tonight (Monday, July 16, 2012). You must print the coupon and present it to the cashier at time of purchase. Theres a limit of one per customer.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $25 for a 45 Minute Deep Cleansing Facial, 15 Minute Herbal Peel-Off Mask and a Facial Massage (Save $100 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ChiQue Pharma  $149 for 4 Ultrasonic Sculpting Sessions and a 1 Month Supply of Treatment Optimizing Nutraceuticals (Save $607 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $99 for Two, $149 for Four Or $199 for Six Laser Weight Loss Treatments (Save $221 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Style at Home Magazine  $11 for a 1-Year Subscription (57% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Elite Fitness Calgary  $20 For 20 Womens Only Foundations Of Fitness Classes (Save $420 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer or Aviator Designer Sunglasses (Save $85 or 47% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa  $79 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Body Part + BONUS (Save $2,963 or 97% Off) 
- Last Chance: Readers Digest  $15 for a 2-Year Subscription to Readers Digest, Including Taxes and Shipping (77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Capital House and Carpet Cleaning  $39 for Professional Carpet Cleaning for 3 Bedrooms, a Living Room, a Dining Room and a Hallway (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- Pig and Duke Neighbourhood Pub: $35 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, and Two Wild Rose Draft Beers (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Izumi Sushi House  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (50% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three Hour Wine and Beer Making Class for Two With Samples and Cheese Pairing (62% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 16-22) 
- Home Outfitters: $15 Off Coupon when you Spend $75 (Until July 31) 
- Entertainment Coupon Books: Liquidation Sale  2 Books for only $10! (Until July 22) 

Manila Hair Salon & Tanning is offering a 45 minute deep cleansing facial, 15 minute herbal peel-off mask and a facial massage for only $25. You'll have about six months to use up these vouchers as they don't expire until January 21, 2013.

ChiQue Parma has 4 ultrasonic sculpting sessions and a 1 month supply of treatment optimizing nutraceuticals for only $149. There's a few other options they're offering too so check out my blog if you're interested in this one.

Elite Fitness Calgary has 20 women's only foundations of fitness classes for only $20. That's only a dollar a class adn the vouchers never expire.

If you plan on buying anything at Home Outfitters, heres a printable coupon that will get you $15 off when you spend $75 (or more before taxes) on your next purchase! The coupon is valid until July 31, 2012 and includes regular, sale and clearance priced merchandise! You must print and present the coupon to the cashier at time of purchase. Theres a limit of one coupon per customer.

Entertainment.com is liquidating all of their 2012 Coupon Books. You can get any two books for only $10 + $1 shipping per book! This is an awesome deal and by far their lowest price of the year! The books originally retail for around $35-$50 each! The 2012 coupons are valid until November so you still have plenty of time to use them  use just one coupon and youll make money on this deal! This offer has a two book minimum, but extra books can be purchased for $5 each once you buy two.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Top Notch Home Solutions LTD  $49 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $50 for a Complete Cleaning of Furnace and 10 Ducts in Your Home (Save $76 or 60% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 For 3 Sessions Of ReFirme Skin Tightening For Upper Face, Mid-Face, Jawline / Jowls, And Upper Neck Or Back Of Hand (Save $1,698 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $39 for a 4-Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone II  Taxes and Free Shipping Included (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics And Massage Therapy  $25 For A 60 Minute Swedish Or Relaxation Massage Performed By An RMT (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $10 for 12 Sheets of Funky Nail Tips  144 Nail Tips in Total (80% Off) 
- Last Chance: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for Wash, Cut, Conditioning, Partial Highlights using Aveda Products + Tea, Hand and Scalp Massage (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $25 for a 45 Minute Deep Cleansing Facial, 15 Minute Herbal Peel-Off Mask and a Facial Massage (Save $100 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pig and Duke Neighbourhood Pub  $35 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, and Two Wild Rose Draft Beers (50% Off) 
- Style Haus: $14 for an 18K White Gold Plated Swarovski Elements Crystal Black Pearl Necklace & Earring Set  Taxes Included (Save $116 or 89% Off) 
- MVP Mens Hair Salon: $16 for a Mens Hall of Fame Haircut and Drink (50% Off) 
- Feta and Olives: $6 for $12 Worth of Mediterranean Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- UrbanQuest: $11 for a City Scavenger Hunt Adventure (51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 18) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Buy 1, Get 1 for 99¢ Coupon (Until July 19) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Canada, Caribbean and select USA (Book by July 22) 

Top Notch Home Solutions LTD is offering a professional interior and exterior window cleaning for only $49. You'll have until January 22, 2013 to use up these vouchers.

Fresh Air Furnace Services has a complete cleaning of furnace and 10 ducts in your home fo ronly $50. You'll have up to a year to use up these vouchers.

Marble Slab Creamery Canadas Facebook page has new a Buy 1 Get 1 for 99¢ printable coupon! The coupon is valid until Thursday, July 19, 2012. Theres a limit of one per customer and is valid at participating Canadian locations.

Air Canada has a new promo code that will save you 15% off flights within Canada, to the Caribbean, Mexico and to select U.S. destinations! You must book by July 22, 2012, 11:59 p.m. local time, from your city of departure for travel from September 3 to December 14, 2012 on Air Canada operated flights.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks  $39 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change with and a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Fluid Top Up & 30 Point Inspection OR $35 for 2 Packages (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $99 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-ban Wayfarers, or $115 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-ban Aviators  Choose from 2 Colours (48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Moom All Natural Beauty Products  $35 For The Complete Organic Hair Removal System Plus Organic Anti-Wrinkle Cream (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Twin Maid Service  $49 for 4-Hrs of Professional House Cleaning OR $59 with Carpet Cleaning (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Capital House and Carpet Cleaning  $39 for Professional Carpet Cleaning for 3 Bedrooms, a Living Room, a Dining Room and a Hallway (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pig and Duke Neighbourhood Pub  $35 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, and Two Wild Rose Draft Beers (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 For 3 Sessions Of ReFirme Skin Tightening For Upper Face, Mid-Face, Jawline / Jowls, And Upper Neck Or Back Of Hand (Save $1,698 or 94% Off) 
- REMINDER: MVP Mens Hair Salon  $16 for a Mens Hall of Fame Haircut and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Top Notch Home Solutions LTD  $49 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- Universe of Healing: $99 for Three 60-Minute Full-Body, Reflexology, or Pediatric Childrens Massages; or Two IPL Facial Rejuvenation Acupuncture Treatments (53% Off) 
- Oral Spa: $30 for One or Two 30-Minute Teeth-Whitening Sessions with Two or $50 for Three 30-Minute Oxygen-Therapy Sessions (Save $159 or 84% Off) 
- Home Laundry Service: $25 for a Laundry and Deliver It Back to You Clean and Fresh (50% Off) 
- Sears: Save an Extra 30-40% off Selected Items at Outlet (Until July 23) 
- LonelyPlanet.com: 50% Off Promo Code (Until July 19) 
- WestJet: Save an extra 15% off select destinations (Book by July 22) 

DealFind is featuring a very good deal to Koncept Autoworks today. For only $39, youll get a Professional Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change with and a Multi-Point Inspection ($160 Value).

Today's your last chance to TeamBuy's Twin Maid Service deal  $49 for 4-Hrs of Professional House Cleaning OR $59 with Carpet Cleaning.

The MVP Mens Hair Salon deal has sold over 400+ vouchers. This place is pretty cool if you've never been before.

You can save 50% off all Lonely Planet titles (both physical books and digital/PDF books) when you enter the promo code SECRETSALE! The promo code ends tonight.

WestJet has match Air Canada's sale. You save an extra 15% off travel to all Canadian, Mexican, Caribbean and select U.S. destinations.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 20 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 3 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Bikini Line, Underarms and Upper Lip (Save $2681 or 93% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for 3 elos Spider Vein/Broken Capillary Treatments (Save $1458 or 97% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic  $39 For Your Choice Of 4 Spider Vein / Capillary Treatments, 4 Red/Brown Age Spot Treatments, 4 Skin Tags Or Flat Mole Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $399 for a Saeco Odea Espresso and Coffee Machine (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for Two 25 minute Eco Certified Organic NATUROPATHICA Skin Brightening Facials OR Your Choice of One 45 Minute Anti-Aging, 45 minute Ultrasound & Micro Current Face Lift Or A 45 Minute Acne Clarifying Facial (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MVP Mens Hair Salon  $16 for a Mens Hall of Fame Haircut and Drink (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $25 for a 45 Minute Deep Cleansing Facial, 15 Minute Herbal Peel-Off Mask and a Facial Massage (Save $100 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koncept Autoworks  $39 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change with and a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Universe of Healing: $99 for Three 60-Minute Full-Body, Reflexology, or Pediatric Childrens Massages; or Two IPL Facial Rejuvenation Acupuncture Treatments (53% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $49 for Aviation Calgary Expo Visit for Two Adults and Four Children with Collectible Cards on August 25 or 26 (59% Off) 
- Disney Store: Friends and Family Sale  25% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until July 22) 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off 
- Advil: FREE Advil Nighttime Sample Trial Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 21 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa  $39 for 3 Twenty Minute Cold Light Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $336 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WidgetLove.com  $18 for a 5-in-1 Apple iPhone/iPod Power Pack in 6 Stylish Colour Choices (77% Off) 
- Los Chilitos Taco and Tequila House: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Brunch (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Balance Beauty Clinic  $39 For Your Choice Of 4 Spider Vein / Capillary Treatments, 4 Red/Brown Age Spot Treatments, 4 Skin Tags Or Flat Mole Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buytopia Exclusive  $399 for a Saeco Odea Espresso and Coffee Machine (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for Two 25 minute Eco Certified Organic NATUROPATHICA Skin Brightening Facials OR Your Choice of One 45 Minute Anti-Aging, 45 minute Ultrasound & Micro Current Face Lift Or A 45 Minute Acne Clarifying Facial (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cura Security  $99 for a Home Alarm Security System with Installation, Three Months of Service, Three Door Sensors, Smoke Detector, Motion Detector, Thermostat, Touchscreen Keypad, and Smartphone Control Capability (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $89 for Interior-and-Exterior Automotive Detailing with Hand Wash, Vacuum, and Shampoo for Floor or Seats (Save $211 or 70% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Until July 22) 
- Lids.ca: Summer Blowout Sale  Most Clearance Hats only $6 (Until July 22) 
- Trident Gum: FREE Pack of Trident Layers Gum! 

Trident Canadas Facebook Page is giving away a FREE Pack of Trident Layers Gum when you Like their Facebook page! Theres two flavours to select from SWEET CHERRY + ISLAND LIME or ORCHARD PEACH + RIPE MANGO. 

Lids.ca is having a huge Clearance Sale this weekend. Already clearance headwear (excluding New Era fitted) is now only ONLY $6! I ordered 2 Calgary Flames hats and a Nike for only $18 with free pick-up at their Chinook location.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 22 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Dealfind Jewelry  $29 for an Elegant 18k White Gold Plated Necklace and Earrings Set with Swarovski Austrian Crystal Elements and Your Choice of White or Black Pearls, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $264 or 90% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Tom Ford  $129 for a Pair of Authentic Tom Ford® Ingrid Designer Sunglasses for Women (Save $321 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $12 for a Pair of Retractable Earbuds (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Balance Beauty Clinic  $39 For Your Choice Of 4 Spider Vein / Capillary Treatments, 4 Red/Brown Age Spot Treatments, 4 Skin Tags Or Flat Mole Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $10 for 12 Sheets of Funky Nail Tips  144 Nail Tips in Total (80% Off) 
- REMINDER: WidgetLove.com  $18 for a 5-in-1 Apple iPhone/iPod Power Pack in 6 Stylish Colour Choices (77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $...61 or 87% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses, Plus One-Hour Consultation with Optician (91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sears Portrait Studio  $35 for Deluxe Portrait Bundle with Photo Shoot, Image CD, and Prints (Save $149 or 81% Off) 
- Old Navy: Get 15% Off your Purchase In-Stores or Online (Until July 25)
- Montanas Cookhouse: Join Montanas Meat Lovers Club and get FREE Starter Coupon 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $50 Bonus when you Open an Account! 

DealFind has a very hot deal today. For only $29, youll get a an Elegant 18k White Gold Plated Necklace and Earrings Set with Swarovski Austrian Crystal Elements and Your Choice of White or Black Pearls, Including Taxes and Shipping ($293 Value)! Thats a saving of $264 or 90% Off! You can stock up on the deal as you may buy unlimited vouchers for personal use and as gifts & the vouchers will NEVER expire.

You can get a pair of authentic Tom Ford Ingrid designer sunglasses for women fromTeamBuy for only $129. It look like they have a selection from you to choose from. So if you're looking for new sunglasses, you should check this out.

From now until July 25, 2012, you can get 15% off your Old Navy purchase. This offer is available in-stores or online.

If you sign-up and join Montanas Meat Lovers Club, youll get a FREE Starter Coupon (max $6.99 value) on your next visit! You can choose from Antojitos or Montanas Four Cheese Spinach Dip. In addition to the free starter coupon, youll also get special offers available exclusively to club members.

ING Direct is running an awesome promotion right now. You can get $50 for FREE when you open any Free ING Direct account! This is a limited time offer and is only valid until August 31, 2012.

----------


## toyboy88

Free glasses from clearlycontacts.ca is back again:




> Exclusive Offer: Get a Free Pair of Designer Eyeglasses with Lenses at ClearlyContacts.ca!
> Expires July 30, 2012
> 
> 
> Offer ends 7/30/2012. One free pair of glasses per customer. Valid for coupon eligible frames only. To get your free pair apply the coupon code FBFREECA at checkout. 1.5 index lenses included for free. Lens upgrades including: higher index lenses, progressives, Transitions, polarized and all lens coatings are available at additional cost. Shipping costs still apply, which is typically $10 to $15. Cannot be combined with any other offers. Valid for residents of Canada only. ClearlyContacts.ca reserves the right to cancel orders that appear to be in violation of this promotion.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection  $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $146 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Paintball  $25 for an All Day Paintball Package for Two with 300 Paintballs and Equipment Rental (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Team Pros Auto Detailing  $35 For A Complete Auto Detailing Package Including Exterior Wash And Dry, Under Body Wash, Hand Wax, Interior Seats And Carpet Vacuum And More (59% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $15 for a Justin Bieber Silicone Bracelet and Notebook (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $79 For An 18 Hole Golf Outing with Power Cart, Range Balls, and Beverages for Two ($162 value) Or $149 For An 18 Hole Golf Outing with Power Cart, Range Balls, and Beverages for Four People (Save $83 or 51% Off) 
- Dealfind Product  $35 for an iPhone Super Bundle with a 7-Piece iPhone Accessory Kit and an Armband, Including Taxes and Shipping (63% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Jewelry  $29 for an Elegant 18k White Gold Plated Necklace and Earrings Set with Swarovski Austrian Crystal Elements and Your Choice of White or Black Pearls, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $264 or 90% Off) 
- Cutting Room Floor: $37 for a Shampoo, Haircut, KMX Treatment, Style, and Latte (56% Off) 
- Electric Vibe Fest: $35 for Electric Vibe Fest Featuring Datsik and MSTRKRFT on Saturday, July 28, at 10 a.m. (50% Off) 
- Future Shop: Big Savings on 1000+ Already Reduced Clearance Products 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Deals is Back! (July 23  Aug 3) 

Dell's 12 Days of Dell Deals is back starting today until Aug 3, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 24 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 VelaShape Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, Back or Thighs (Save $1398 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Heels.com  $25 for $50 Worth of Designer Heels, Boots and Shoes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Allegiance Institute of Music  $49 for 11-Week Music Program for Children Ages 6  14 (Save $226 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $59 for a 24 Piece Makeup Brush Set and a 78 Colour Makeup Set with Eyeshadow, Blusher and Smudge Palette, Including Taxes and Shipping (Save $194 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Green Team Pros Auto Detailing  $35 For A Complete Auto Detailing Package Including Exterior Wash And Dry, Under Body Wash, Hand Wax, Interior Seats And Carpet Vacuum And More (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer or Aviator Designer Sunglasses (Save $85 or 47% Off) 
- REMINDER: Attributes Hair Perfection  $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $146 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $35 for an iPhone Super Bundle with a 7-Piece iPhone Accessory Kit and an Armband, Including Taxes and Shipping (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Lawyers  $24 to Create-Your-Own-Will Software (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic  $99 for Three or $159 for Five Electrolysis Treatments for Spider-Vein or Blemish Removal (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- Entertainment: All 2012 Entertainment Coupon Books are now only $5.99 with $1 shipping! 
- Home Outfitters: Extra 10% Off Entire Purchase or 20% Off a Single Item Coupon (Until July 26) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 23-29) 
- WestJet: Save on Flights and Vacation Packages for Fall Travel (Book by July 26) 

Calgary Anti-Aging Spa has 3 VelaShape sessions on your choice of abdomen, love handles, buttocks, back or thighs for only $99. These vouchers never expire either so you can use them when you want.

Heels.com has $50 worth of designer heels, boots and shoes for only $25. The vouchers do expire at the end of this month so you have to use them right away.

Dealfind Product has a 24 piece makeup brush set and a 78 colour makeup set with eyeshadow, blusher and smudge palette, including taxes and shipping for only $59. If you're looking for a new set of brushes and makeup, you should check it out.

All 2012 Entertainment Books are now only $5.99 with $1 shipping. This is the last chance to get a 2012 Entertainment Book! Dont miss out on this opportunity! The 2012 coupons are valid until November so you still have lots of time to use them  use just one coupon and youll make money on this deal!

Home Outfitters has a new coupon that will either save you an extra 10% off your entire purchase (regular, sale or clearance prices) OR 20% off a single regular priced item! The coupon is valid until Thursday, July 26, 2012. Theres a limit of one coupon per customer. You must print, present and surrender the coupon to the cashier at the time of purchase.

WestJet Airlines is having a Fall into Savings Sale where you can save on Canadian flights, as well as flights and vacation packages to the U.S., Mexico and Caribbean for Fall travel. You must book by July 26, 2012 (11:59 p.m. MT) for travel from September 4  December 12, 2012, blackout dates are from October 4  9, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sunridge Collision and Glass Repair  $19 for Your Choice of 4 Chip Repairs or $100 Towards a Windshield Replacement (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blowdry, and Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- Gourmet Secrets  $25 For Four $50 Vouchers ($200 Total) Towards AAA Alberta Beef, Free Range Chicken, Wild Fish And Seafood (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $20 for 2 or $26 for 3 EkoBrew Refillable K-Cups for Keurig K-Cup Brewers (60% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Four 8×10 Professionally Edited Photos, and All Printable Images on DVD (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- Last Chance: A+ Auto Services  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Fluid Top Up & 30 Point Inspection OR $35 for 2 Packages (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Dealfind Jewelry  $29 for an Elegant 18k White Gold Plated Necklace and Earrings Set with Swarovski Austrian Crystal Elements and Your Choice of White or Black Pearls, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $264 or 90% Off) 
- The Cat n Fiddle: $35 for One Shared Appetizer, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Cocktails (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness  $59 for a 30- or $75 for a 60-Minute Massage with Detox Package (Save $286 or 83% Off) 
- Mexx: Exclusive Invite  Get 30% Off 1-Full Day Before Everyone Else (July 25) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 25) 
- Air Canada: Fall Sale  Select Canada, US, Sun destinations (Book by July 26) 
- Red Lobster Seafood Restaurant: $10 Off Any Two Adult Entrees Coupon (Until Aug 5) 

DealFind has a very good deal to Sunridge Collision and Glass Repair today. For only $19, youll get Your Choice of 4 Chip Repairs or $100 Towards a Windshield Replacement ($100 Value)! 

Red Lobster Canadas website has a new printable coupon that will get you $10 off any two adult dinner entrees.

Mexx is having a Midsummer Sale where you can save 30% off Adults and Kids regular-priced merchandise! If youre interested in this sale, heres an Exclusive Invitation to access the sale one full day before everyone else on Wednesday, July 25.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kwik Kleaning  $39 for 3 Hours of Professional Eco-Friendly Cleaning for Your Home or Office (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 for a Professional Photo Session, 11 Prints and 1 Digital File + 20% Off Additional Prints and CDs  Choose from 19 Locations (Save $144 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silver Lily Jewellery  $19 for a Swarovski Elements 9 Bead Pendant Necklace  Shipping and Taxes Included (86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bluezebrashop.com  $29 For A Spy Pen With HD Camera And 2 GB Of Storage (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 VelaShape Sessions on Your Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, Back or Thighs (Save $1398 or 93% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rajdoot Restaurant  $25 for $50 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Calgary Zumba: $79 for 20 Zumba Classes or $49 for 10 Zumba Classes (61% Off) 
- Skin Care Boutiques: $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $189 for a Medium, or $350 for a Large Area (Save $231 or 64% Off) 
- Golf Town: All Footwear Buy 1, Get 2nd 50% Off (July 26-29) 
- Club Monaco: Summer Sale  Save up to 60% Off Select Items 
- The Body Shop: Christmas in July Sale  Save 50-70% Off Gifts (Until July 29) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off Your Entire Purchase (July 27-28)

----------


## 403ep3

The deals have been so bad lately..I hope they pick up soon. I haven't bought one in ages :crazy nut:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $29 for a Leather Folding Case and a Screen Protector Compatible with iPad 2, Including Taxes and Shipping (63% Off) 
- EvoDerma  $349 for the LUMI IPL Home Hair Removal System (Save $300 or 46% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sunridge Collision and Glass Repair  $19 for Your Choice of 4 Chip Repairs or $100 Towards a Windshield Replacement (81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fairburn Fitness  $20 For 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes. 8 Locations To Choose From (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Silver Lily Jewellery  $19 for a Swarovski Elements 9 Bead Pendant Necklace  Shipping and Taxes Included (86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bluezebrashop.com  $29 For A Spy Pen With HD Camera And 2 GB Of Storage (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kwik Kleaning  $39 for 3 Hours of Professional Eco-Friendly Cleaning for Your Home or Office (68% Off) 
- AnishaS MediSpa: $179 for Three Spa Facials Plus Skincare Consultation (61% Off) 
- Glow Hair & Nails: $79 for a Mink or $99 for Silk Lash Extensions (Save $121 or 61% Off) 
- Links of GlenEagles Golf: Weekend Green-Fee Rate Breaks (July 28-29) 
- Well.ca: Summer Blowout Sale  Save up to 30% on select items (Until July 29) 
- Old Navy: 25% Off Your Entire Purchase In-stores or Online (Until July 30) 
- DealFind.com: Extra $10 Off Product Deal Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon  $29 for 3 Hair Styling Packages, Including Wash, Shampoo, Blow Dry and Style (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Overstock King  $36 for a Salton Digital Rotary Waffle Maker with LCD Display (47% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $29 for a BeBalanced Slip Proof ION Yoga Towel (59% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fairburn Fitness  $20 For 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes. 8 Locations To Choose From (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- Last Chance: Rajdoot Restaurant  $25 for $50 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: EvoDerma  $349 for the LUMI IPL Home Hair Removal System (Save $300 or 46% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bluezebrashop.com  $29 For A Spy Pen With HD Camera And 2 GB Of Storage (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynasty Spas  $299 for $1,299 to Spend on a Hot Tub, Swim Spa, or Gazebo (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fairburn Fitness  $20 for 10 or $35 for 20 Zumba Classes (79% Off) 
- Air Canada: Surprise Daily Deals until August 12 
- Harry Rosen: Harrys Final Markdowns  Up to 60% Off Sale Merchandise 
- Aldo: Save an Extra 30% Off All Sale Footwear

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $29 for a Leather Folding Case and a Screen Protector Compatible with iPad 2, Including Taxes and Shipping (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour for Two with 6 Take Home Craft Beers, Pizza with Two 12 oz Samples, and Souvenir Glasses (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capital House And Carpet Cleaning  $45 For 4 Hours Of House Cleaning (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $45 for an iPad-Compatible Case with Bluetooth Keyboard and Charging Cable with Wall and Car Adapter  Taxes and Shipping Included (73% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Xprot.com  $12 for a Portable Alcohol Breathalyzer (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $33 for a 5 in 1 iPad Connection Kit, Including Taxes and Shipping (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kwik Kleaning  $39 for 3 Hours of Professional Eco-Friendly Cleaning for Your Home or Office (68% Off) 
- Rajdoot: $30 for a Three-Course Indian Dinner for Two or $60 for Four (50% Off) 
- Saco Hair: $35 for a Haircut and Head Massage, Wash, Condition, and Blow-Dry with Optional Full Colour or Half Highlights (53% Off) 
- Petcetera: Spend $50, Get a $25 Gift Card (July 30-Aug 5) 
- Starbucks: Treat Receipt is back! Bring Back your Morning Receipt and get a Grande Cold Beverage for $2! 
- Leons: Friends & Family Private Sale (July 30-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Springs Servicing & Heating  $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $135 or 66% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pearl Essence  $29 for an 8 Treatment at Home Teeth-Whitening Kit (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingDeal.com  $19 For A Swarovski Elements Silver Necklace And Earring Set Including Taxes And Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Capital House And Carpet Cleaning  $45 For 4 Hours Of House Cleaning (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: WidgetLove.com  $18 for a 5-in-1 Apple iPhone/iPod Power Pack in 6 Stylish Colour Choices (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blowdry, and Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 45 Minute Pedicure (80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour for Two with 6 Take Home Craft Beers, Pizza with Two 12 oz Samples, and Souvenir Glasses (50% Off) 
- Boulder Creek Golf Course: $149 for a Golf Package for Four or $129 for Two with 18 Holes of Golf, Cart Rental, Range Balls, Beers, and Hot Dogs (53% Off) 
- An Evening with Yanni: $44 for Yanni Concert on August 8 at 7:30 p.m. (50% Off) 
- American Apparel: Summer Sale  30% Off Promo Code (Until Aug 5) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 30-Aug 5) 
- Sport Chek: FREE Skate Sharpening (Aug 1-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 1 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $29 for 2 Ultrasonic Hygiene Facials (Save $341 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mountain High Adventures  $110 for a Full Day Rocky Mountain Whitewater Rafting Adventure for 2 with Lunch (Save $140 or 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon  $39 For A Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment And An Eyebrow Waxing Session Plus Your Choice of Full Colour Or Partial Highlights (Save $156 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $40 for a Moroccan Oil Light Hair Treatment (3.4 oz), or for $50 Choose from Moroccan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner or Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask (43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Daily Nutrition  $34 For A 2 Month Supply Of Antioxidant Green Tea Hawaii Pack Including Free Shipping And Taxes (51% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: EvoDerma  $349 for the LUMI IPL Home Hair Removal System (Save $300 or 46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Silk Hair Salon  $29 for 3 Hair Styling Packages, Including Wash, Shampoo, Blow Dry and Style (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Twin Maid Cleaning Services  $59 for Two Hours of House Cleaning or $119 for Three Two-Hour House Cleaning Sessions by Two-Person Crew (70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Springs Servicing & Heating  $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $135 or 66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- Capture the Flag: $29 for an All-Day Paintball Admission for Two with Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs, Mask, Chest Protector, Camouflage Coveralls, and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs for Each Person (64% Off) 
- Callaway Golf Learning & Fitting Centre: $30 for Custom Golf-Club Fitting (54% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 1) 
- Finish Canada: Get One of 50,000 FREE Samples of Finish Quantum 
- Air Canada: Go Canada! 15% Off Flights Within Canada Sale Today Only (Aug 1) 
- Gap: Save 30% Off Kids, Baby and Maternity Styles (Until Aug 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Green Team Pros  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People + Power Cart Rental (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $69 For 3 Microdermabrasion & 3 IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $501 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $99 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-ban Wayfarers, or $115 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-ban Aviators  Choose from 2 Colours (48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chef Select  $10 For $100 Worth Of Gourmet Meats And Seafood (90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 for a Professional Photo Session, 11 Prints and 1 Digital File + 20% Off Additional Prints and CDs  Choose from 19 Locations (Save $144 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Derma Vital  $29 for 3 Ultrasonic Hygiene Facials (Save $526 or 95% Off) 
- ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic: $99 for Four 30-Minute Ultrasonic Sculpting Treatments for Thighs, Abdomen, Hips, Buttocks, or Upper Arms (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga Passion  $30 for 10 Yoga Classes or $40 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (79% Off) 
- Edible Arrangements: Sweet Savings Celebration  Carousel of Savings (Until Aug 13) 
- Golf Town: Annual Clearance Event  Save up to 60% Off 
- Expedia.ca: Save up to 40% Off when you bundle flight + hotel together

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for a $200 Credit Towards Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for a $200 Credit Towards Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Armoury Boutique  $9 for a Silver Beaded Bracelet and Earring Set  Includes a Free Gift with the Purchase of Two Sets (Save $219 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag  $22 For A Paintball Package For Two People Including Full Equipment, Unlimited Drinks And Hot Dogs (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kool Accessories  $15 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $105 or 88% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People, Includes a Give-Away Pack Including Craft Beers and a Glass (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $149 for a Golf Package for Four or $129 for Two with 18 Holes of Golf, Cart Rental, Range Balls, Beers, and Hot Dogs (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beyond Beautiful  $69 For 3 Microdermabrasion & 3 IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $501 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Green Team Pros  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Carstairs Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People + Power Cart Rental (52% Off) 
- The Pita Pit: $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drink for Weekday Lunch, $10 for $25 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner Anytime or Weekend Lunch, or $15 for Two Pitas and Two Smoothies (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: pink Lime Salon & Spa  $79 for a Spa Packages with Body Scrub and Organic Facial with or $59 without Manicure (73% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Regular-Priced Items or Extra 40% Off Sale Items (Aug 3-5) 
- Clearly Contacts: Back to School Sale  2 Pairs of Glasses for $99 with Free Shipping 
- Chapters Indigo: Pre-Order and Save 45% Off J.K. Rowlings The Casual Vacancy + Up To 75% Off Summer Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 4 Deals:

- Dealfind Product  $34 for an iPod/iPhone Mini Speaker Docking System in Your Choice of 6 Colours, Including Free Shipping (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: North Star Shoes  $38 for a Pair of Mens White and Royal North Star Shoes (49% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bartending College Online  $25 for an Online Bartending Course OR $49 for an Online Bartending Course and a Professional Mixing Kit (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $49 for a 8GB Stainless Steel Spy Camera Watch  Tax and Shipping Included (Save $216 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $29 for 3 Ultrasonic Hygiene Facials (Save $526 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kool Accessories  $15 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $105 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beyond Beautiful  $69 For 3 Microdermabrasion & 3 IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $501 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: truewhite Whitening System  $29 for a Teeth-Whitening Kit for Upper and Lower Teeth, Gel for Up to 20 Treatments, Activating LED Light, and Maintenance Pen (91% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Best Buy: The Apple Event  Huge Savings and Reward Zone Bonus Points on huge selection of Apple Products (Aug 3-9) 
- Pro Hockey Life: The Gear Up Event with Savings of up to 50% Off 
- Pet Smart: 25th Anniversary 2-Day Sale  Save 50% on Hundreds of Items (Aug 4-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product ¨C $25 for a 3-in-1 Wide Angle, Micro and Fish Eye iPhone Compatible Lens Kit in Your Choice of Red, Black, White or Silver, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $100 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WidgetLove.com ¨C $18 for a 5-in-1 Apple iPhone/iPod Power Pack in 6 Stylish Colour Choices (77% Off) 
- Buytopia Product ¨C $15 for a Stunning Bracelet from the Dancing Queen Series ¨C Taxes and Shipping Included (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery ¨C $20 for a Brewery Tour for Two with 6 Take Home Craft Beers, Pizza with Two 12 oz Samples, and Souvenir Glasses (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Spring¡¯s Servicing & Heating ¨C $69 for a Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $135 or 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Green Team Pros ¨C $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning (Save $241 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beyond Beautiful ¨C $69 For 3 Microdermabrasion & 3 IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $501 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Capture The Flag ¨C $22 For A Paintball Package For Two People Including Full Equipment, Unlimited Drinks And Hot Dogs (73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product ¨C $34 for an iPod/iPhone Mini Speaker Docking System in Your Choice of 6 Colours, Including Free Shipping (64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Carstairs Golf Club ¨C $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People + Power Cart Rental (52% Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $48 for a Two-Hour Blue Canoe Rental for Two, Jug of Beer, Nachos Platter, and Cover-Free Entry to Live Music at Wild Bill¡¯s Legendary Saloon (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo ¨C $12 for One 8¡åx8¡å,$19 for One 12¡åx12¡å or 11¡åx14¡å, or $29 for Two 8.5¡åx11¡å Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: 20-25% Off a Single Regular-Priced Item Coupon (Until Aug 9) 
- Bluenotes: Try any Jean and get a Free $10 Gift Card! 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off all Deals Promo Code (Until Aug 6) 

You can get an extra 10% off all Buytopia deals this holiday weekend when you enter the promotion code GO4GOLD at checkout. There¡¯s a limit of 1 use per customer and the code expires on Monday, August 6th, 2012 at 9:59pm MT.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Infrared Full Body Wraps (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $49 for a Laser Weight-Loss Session (Save $116 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $65 for a DIY Shellac Nail Kit with Quick-Drying 3W LED Lamp, Gel Top Coat, Gel Base Coat, and Five Bluesky Gel Polishes (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- Last Chance: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $149 for a Golf Package for Four or $129 for Two with 18 Holes of Golf, Cart Rental, Range Balls, Beers, and Hot Dogs (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: truewhite Whitening System  $29 for a Teeth-Whitening Kit for Upper and Lower Teeth, Gel for Up to 20 Treatments, Activating LED Light, and Maintenance Pen (91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Beautiful  $69 For 3 Microdermabrasion & 3 IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $501 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $25 for a 3-in-1 Wide Angle, Micro and Fish Eye iPhone Compatible Lens Kit in Your Choice of Red, Black, White or Silver, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $100 or 80% Off) 
- LiveItNexus: $12 for One iPhone and iPod Armband (52% Off) 
- Adore Me: $30 for $60 Worth of Lingerie, Sleepwear, and Swimwear. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Mid-Summer Online Only Sale (Aug 5-7) 
- McDonalds: FREE Small Hot Brewed Coffee (Aug 6-12) 

You can enjoy a FREE cup of small hot brewed coffee at your local McDonalds from August 6-12, 2012! This freebie is valid all day long for an entire week at all participating McDonalds restaurants in Canada. Theres a limit of one free coffee per customer per visit.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Discovery Wildlife Park  $14 for 2 General Admission Passes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Home Vintner  $19 For A Wine And Beer Making Class For Two (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $29 for 2 Sets of 3 Solar Light Flowers  Choose From Lily, Rose, Calla, or Tulip (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Squeegee Men  $79 For Up To Two Hours OR $149 For Up To Four Hours Of Window Cleaning, Gutter Cleaning Or Pressure Washing By A Crew Of Three Technicians (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $259 for a Pair of Monster Beats by Dr. Dre Studio Headphones  Taxes Included (Save $141 or 35% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mountain High Adventures  $110 for a Full Day Rocky Mountain Whitewater Rafting Adventure for 2 with Lunch (Save $140 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Discover Banff Tours  $48 for a Two-Hour Blue Canoe Rental for Two, Jug of Beer, Nachos Platter, and Cover-Free Entry to Live Music at Wild Bills Legendary Saloon (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Semipermanent Mink Eyelash Extensions (84% Off) 
- Minhas Craft Brewery: $10 for a Brewery Tours, Microbrews, and Pizza. Four Options Available (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 6-12) 
- WestJet: September & October Savings  Select US and Sun Destinations (Book by Aug 8) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Back to School Deals 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza when you order Online (Aug 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 8 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  Dealfind Bonus: $79 for 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Your Choice of Bikini Line, Underarms, Chin, Upper Lip, Hands, Feet, Sideburns, Knees, Front of Neck, or Back of Neck at Lamaj Beauty Solutions, Plus a FREE Gift of a Pair of Reversible Freshwater Pearl and Solid Sterling Earrings (Save $1,783 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Millennium Ultra Clean  $39 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway & 3 Bedrooms (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Springs Servicing & Heating  $69 For Complete Duct Cleaning (Save $135 or 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $20 for a Genuine Leather Roots iPhone 4 & 4S Case (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MakeupBrushDeals.com  $29 For A Professional 24 Piece Make-Up Cosmetic Brush Set Including A Carrying Case, Taxes And Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- Last Chance: Carstairs Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People + Power Cart Rental (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: LiveItNexus: $12 for One iPhone and iPod Armband (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $259 for a Pair of Monster Beats by Dr. Dre Studio Headphones  Taxes Included (Save $141 or 35% Off) 
- Gloss Salon and Spa: $27 for Womens or $17 for Mens or Childrens Haircut, Shampoo, Blow Dry, and Style (51% Off) 
- Circus Gatti: $25 for a Circus Performance for Family of Five. Eight Shows Available (49% Off) 
- Post Cereal Grains: $5.99 for 3 Boxes of Post Great Grains, Voted Best New Cereal of 2012 by Consumers (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: McDonalds  FREE Small Hot Brewed Coffee (Aug 6-12) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 8) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights within Canada Sale (Book by Aug 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strathmore Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental OR $139 for a 5 Green Fee Pass (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Covet Creations and Co.  $19 for a Sophia Double-Row Swarovski Crystal 18K Gold Plated Chain Bracelet (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingDeal.com  $49 For A 8GB Stainless Steel Spy Camera Watch  Tax And Shipping Included (Save $216 or 82% Off) 
- Last Chance: Advance Laser Clinic  $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Infrared Full Body Wraps (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: Silk Hair Salon  $39 for a Full Set of Semipermanent Mink Eyelash Extensions (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Springs Servicing & Heating  $69 For Complete Duct Cleaning (Save $135 or 66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  ...83 or 96% Off) 
- Absolute Auto Detailing: $89 for an Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (56% Off) 
- Local 002: $34 for Two-Course Pub Meal with Drinks for Two or $66 for Four (53% Off) 
- Well.ca: $12 for a Pack of Pampers Splashers Diapers Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card with Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- Gap: Save 30% off at the Friends & Family Event (Aug 9-12) 
- Stage West: 2 for 1 Tickets to the 5-Star production The Marvelous Wonderettes Aug 12 & 19 
- Worlds Best Cat Litter: FREE Bag after Mail-In Rebate Facebook Offer!

----------


## timmyk

Original Post Removed. (Please read the *Forum Rules and Terms of Use* before posting again, or risk getting banned).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 10 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic  $49 for 3 Thirty Minute IPL Photofacials (Save $698 or 93% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 OR $129 for 4 Laser Skin Tightening Sessions (Save $1,351 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Brewery  $19 For A 45 Minute Brewery Tour For 2 People (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Live It Nexus  $18 for a 5-in-1 Apple iPhone/iPod Power Pack in 6 Stylish Colours (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bluezebrashop.com  $29 For 3 bottles of Raspberry Ketone Lean Advanced Weight Loss Formula With Free Shipping (Save $238 or 89% Off) 
- Last Chance: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental OR $139 for a 5 Green Fee Pass (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- Nubare Laser and Skincare: $46 for a Demi Mani/Pedi and 15-Minute Reflexology Session (51% Off) 
- Calgary Medic Laser: $65 for One, $125 for Two, or $185 for Three 60-Minute Anti-Aging, Acne-Glycolic, or Deep-Cleansing Facials (Save $95 or 59% Off) 
- Staples: Back-to-School Deals and Special Offers 
- KFC: Free 20oz Pepsi Fountain Drink with the purchase of a Hot & Spicy Zinger Sandwich 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $50 Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Aug 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 11 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $29 for Two iSensor Touchless Automatic Soap and Hand Sanitizer Dispensers  Tax Included (Save $116 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Minhas Brewery  $19 For A 45 Minute Brewery Tour For 2 People (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Live It Nexus  $18 for a 5-in-1 Apple iPhone/iPod Power Pack in 6 Stylish Colours (78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bluezebrashop.com  $29 For 3 bottles of Raspberry Ketone Lean Advanced Weight Loss Formula With Free Shipping (Save $238 or 89% Off) 
- Udemy: $19 for a Beginner, or $39 for a Beginner and Advanced Online DSLR Digital Photography Courses (51% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two (62% Off) 
- The Bay: Receive a $25 Savings Card when you spend $75 or more before taxes.* (Aug 10-12) 
- H&M: 20% Off Entire Kids Purchase (Aug 9-23) 
- Harveys Canada: 2 Original Hamburgers for $6 (for a limited time only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Silk Hair Salon  $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 45 Minute Shellac Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (Save $120 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute  $89 for 4 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Multiple Body Parts (Save $351 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Fit Body Bootcamp  $49 For 30 Days Of Bootcamp, 30 Minute Therapeutic Massage And $125 Gift Card (Save $413 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Apple Maple  $35 for a Personalized Name Necklace Plated with 14K Gold, White Gold, Pink Gold or Silver (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingDeal.com  $49 For A 8GB Stainless Steel Spy Camera Watch  Tax And Shipping Included (Save $216 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $77 for a Shellac Nail Kit with Quick-Drying 3W LED Lamp, Gel Top Coat, Gel Base Coat and Five Bluesky Gel Polishes, Including Taxes and Shipping (Save $212 or 73% Off) 
- Last Chance: Discovery Wildlife Park  $14 for 2 General Admission Passes (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Including Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Jewelry  $19 for a White Crystal Tennis Bracelet, Including Taxes and Shipping (83% Off) 
- The BottleHouse: $45 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Cocktails (50% Off) 
- Tony Bennett: $41 to See Tony Bennett Concert on Friday, August 24, at 7:30 p.m.  Three Seating Options Available (49% Off) 
- WagJag: $29 for 60 Assorted Gourmet Lollipops including Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- PayPal.com: Get 5% Cash Back Promotion (Until Sept 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Save $1,151 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bite Groceteria  $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Meats, Cheeses, and Produce (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bliss Spa  $49 For Mink Eyelash Extensions (Save $71 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Global Leadership Collge  $99 for a Complete TESOL Certification (94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Classic Beauty Supplies  $35 For A Pink Digital Ceramic Flat Iron With Free Shipping (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Batiste  $16 for a 3-Pack of Dry Shampoo  Tax Included (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Millennium Ultra Clean  $39 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning of Living Room, Dining Room, Hallway & 3 Bedrooms (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Well.ca  $12 for a Pack of Pampers Splashers Diapers Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card with Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Silk Hair Salon  $25 for a 45 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 45 Minute Shellac Spa Pedicure Featuring Aveda Products (Save $120 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hair Free Laser Institute  $89 for 4 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Multiple Body Parts (Save $351 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: The BottleHouse: $45 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Cocktails (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $199 for One Year of Laser Hair Removal on Three Body Parts (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Reveal Rejuvenation Inc.  $99 for Four IPL Laser Hair-Removal Sessions for the Bikini, $125 for an Extended Bikini, or $149 for Brazilian Area (Save $221 or 69% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 13-26) 
- Forever 21: 50-80% Off Final Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 15 Deals:

- The Naked Loft: Calgarys Notable Modern and Contemporary Furniture Sale + Exclusive Promo Codes and Free Shipping 
- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Massages Performed by Registered Massage Therapist, a 30 Minute Deep Cleansing Facial and a 30 Minute Galvanic Facial Treatment (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $22 for a Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Millenium Ultra Clean  $44 For Carpet Cleaning Of 3 Bedrooms, Hallway, Living Room & Dining Room (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $49 for an 8GB Spy Watch with Hidden Camera and Video Recording (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $19 for a Full Face Threading Session (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Widgetlove.com  $18 For a 5-in-1 Apple iPhone/iPod Power Pack in 6 Stylish Colour Choices (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental OR $139 for a 5 Green Fee Pass (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- REMINDER: AnishaS MediSpa  $89 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Save $1,161 or 93% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bite Groceteria  $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Meats, Cheeses, and Produce (50% Off) 
- The Hockey News: $23 for a 1-Year Subscription or $6 for a 4-Issue Subscription (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Luxury 10-Inch Memory-Foam Mattress: $349 for a Luxury 10-Inch Memory-Foam Mattress in Twin or $429 for Queen. Free Shipping Included (Save $1,191 or 77% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 15) 
- Air Canada: World of Savings  Seat Sale to most Destinations Worldwide (Book by Aug 19) 
- Swiss Chalet: 15% Off all Online or Call-Ahead Orders over $11.99 (Until Aug 31) 

If youre in the market for some contemporary furniture and home décor, you should check out TheNakedLoft.com. They are a Calgary based online company without the overhead costs of a typical brick and mortar store and passes all the savings directly to their customers.

You can get an one-year subscription to The Hockey News for only $23 on WagJag.

You can save 15% off at Swiss Chalet when you order online or call-ahead with a minimum purchase of $11.99! This promotion is valid until August 31, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club ¨C $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People, Including Power Cart Rental (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Schools International ¨C $99 for 4 Weeks of French or Spanish Survival Language Skills Course (Save $231 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSpa ¨C $25 For A Microdermabrasion Treatment (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Modicure ¨C $18 for 10 Packages of Designer Manicure Wraps ¨C Taxes and Free Shipping Included (85% Off) 
- DNA 11 ¨C $199 for an 18¡å x 24¡å Portrait of your DNA Including Taxes And Free Shipping Plus A $100 Gift Card Towards Your Future Purchase (Save $300 or 60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products ¨C $29 for Two iSensor Touchless Automatic Soap and Hand Sanitizer Dispensers ¨C Tax Included (Save $116 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Skin Care Boutiques ¨C $99 for 3 OR $129 for 4 Laser Skin Tightening Sessions (Save $1,351 or 93% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage ¨C $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Massages Performed by Registered Massage Therapist, a 30 Minute Deep Cleansing Facial and a 30 Minute Galvanic Facial Treatment (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tania Medispa ¨C $22 for a Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (63% Off) 
- ReDo Blow Dry Bar ¨C $49 for Three Shampoos, Deep-Conditioning Treatments, Blow Dries, and Styles or $19 for One Shampoo, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry, and Style (63% Off) 
- Results Fitness: $45 for Five Drop-In Classes, $97 for One Month of Unlimited Training Classes, or $120 for Eight Group Training Classes (55% Off) 
- Dynamite: 40% Off One Regular Price Soft Blouse (Aug 16-17) 
- IKEA: The New 2013 IKEA Catalogue is here! 
- GoodNites: FREE Sample of GoodNites Kids Underwear

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Great Canadian Bagel  $5 for $10 Worth of Bagels, Speciality Sandwiches, Pastries, Beverages and More (50% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Balance Beauty Clinic  $79 For 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Small Body Parts  Buy Multiple Vouchers For Large Body Par (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $9 for a Pair of Luxury 18K Gold Plated Swarovski Elements Crystal Beaded Hoops (87% off) 
- HOT DEAL: Visualize Hair & Beauty  $29 For A Wash, Cut, Style And Colour (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy  Products  $19 for 1 Pack (3 Bras) or $35 for 2 Packs (6 Bras) of Rhonda Shear Ahh Bras (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Batiste  $16 for a 3-Pack of Dry Shampoo  Tax Included (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa  $89 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Save $1,161 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The BottleHouse  $45 for Two Appetizers, Two Entrées, Two Desserts, and Two Cocktails (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Carstairs Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People, Including Power Cart Rental (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Toward Complete Set of Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (91% Off) 
- Stage West Theatre Restaurant: $48 for A Tribute to Madonna Musical Revue with Dinner on August 22 or 23 (50% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: Extra $10 Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Until Aug 19) 
- Hotels.com: Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Until Sept 14) 
- Sport Chek: Back to School  Spend & Get Event (Until Aug 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage  $39 for 6 Twenty Minute Aqua Massages (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $12 for 15 Mosquito-Repellent Bands  Tax and Free Shipping Included (Save $105 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brite Brush  $59 for a UV Self Sanitizing LED Electric Toothbrush including Free Shipping (Save $240 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Jewelry  $19 for a .925 Sterling Silver Charm Bracelet with 12 Unique Charms, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Down and Feather Company  $29 for 2 Memory Foam Pillows  Tax Included (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Massages Performed by Registered Massage Therapist, a 30 Minute Deep Cleansing Facial and a 30 Minute Galvanic Facial Treatment (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Balance Beauty Clinic  $79 For 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions On Small Body Parts  Buy Multiple Vouchers For Large Body Par (Save $1,913 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Visualize Hair & Beauty  $29 For A Wash, Cut, Style And Colour (74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Great Canadian Bagel  $5 for $10 Worth of Bagels, Speciality Sandwiches, Pastries, Beverages and More (50% Off) 
- Beyond Beautiful  $85 for Two Glycolic Peels or Two Facial Microdermabrasions (57% Off) 
- Bridal Expo Calgary: $24 for a Bridal Expo for Two, or $38 for Four on Sunday, September 16 (40% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: Extra 10% Off Your Entire Purchase or 20% Off a Single Item Coupon (Until Aug 23) 
- Build-A-Bear-Workshop: $5 Off $25 Purchase or $10 Off $40 Purchase Coupon (Until Aug 31) 
- The Body Shop: 40% Off Any Purchase Online-Only Promo Code (Until Aug 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I'm on vacation and won't have a chance to update this thread everyday.

My blog will still be updated on a daily basis so please visit http://www.calgarydealsblog.com for all the latest deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I'm back from vacation! Tuesday, August 28 Deals: 

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $49 for Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness  $99 for 1-Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $2,761 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodle  $24 for a 12-Pack Variety of Miracle Noodle Zero Calorie, Zero Carbs Noodles  Taxes Included (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Olives Restaurant  $30 for $60 Worth of Mediterranean Cuisine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED : Attributes Hair Perfection  $35 For A Complete Hair Package With Moroccan Oil Treatment And Partial Highlights (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: AnishaS Medi Spa  $29 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 30 Minute Shellac Pedicure (70% Off) 
- Stampede Mobile Guys: $39 for a hand wash and dry with tire dressing, door jamb cleaning, interior and window cleaning, and vacuum (61% Off) 
- Green Cleaning Systems: $49 for an Upholstery or Carpet Cleaning. Three Options Available (55% Off) 
- Hotels.com: Save up to 40% Off  24 Hour Sale (Aug 28) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Win 1 of 2 $1000 Best Buy Gift Cards! 
- Stylexchange.com: Sale 70% Off (Until Sept 4) 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Canada Coupons! 

I received a booklet of new McDonalds Canada coupon`s in the mail yesterday. If you cant wait for the coupons in the mail or need more, you can always visit McDonalds website and print as many as you want online.

Stylexchange.com is having a huge sale right now where you can save 70% off 1000's of selected items.

You can save up to 40% off select hotels on Hotels.com today. This is a one-day only sale that ends tonight.

Today's your last chane to buy the Miracle Noodle deal (750+ sold) and Olives Restaurant deal (200+ sold) on TeamBuy.

LivingSocial's Stampede Mobile Guys car detailing deal has sold over 200+ vouchers today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $45 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Your, Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Color, Plus a FREE Gift of a Pair of Reversible Freshwater Pearl and Solid Sterling Earrings (Save $279 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge Grill  $12 for 2 Burgers and 2 Lager Pints (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pro Star Painting  $49 For Professional Interior Painting Of One Room For Your Home Or Office (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts for One Year (Save $6,801 or 98% Off) 
- Beautylicious  $15 For A Swarovski Elements Crystal And Hematite Bracelet With Free Shipping (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $24 for 16 Oral B Replacement Toothbrush Heads  Multiple Options (Save $136 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions (Save $1,398 or 93% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $49 for Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stampede Mobile Guys  $39 for a hand wash and dry with tire dressing, door jamb cleaning, interior and window cleaning, and vacuum (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Posh Salon  $45 for a shampoo, haircut, schwarzkopf blowout treatment, eight foil highlights, blow dry, and style (79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services  $29 for One or $55 for Two Oil Changes with 30-Point Inspections (74% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 29) 
- Home Outfitters: Save 20% or 25% Off a Single Regular-Priced Item Coupon (Until Aug 30) 
- The Bay: Save $100 Off Dyson Vacuums (Until Aug 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Desirably Clean  $49 for a Complete Fall Window and Gutter Cleaning Package for Your Home (Save $426 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses and Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa  $49 For Full Body Microdermabrasion And 60 Minute Facial (Save $176 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SAAFCO  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract  Taxes and Free Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- Widget Love  $2 For An iPhone Case and Wristlet (93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $4 for 2 Pairs of Genuine Swarovski Elements, 14kt White and Yellow Gold Plated Stud Earrings in 12 Birthstones (Save $114 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite Services  $29 for 1, $39 for 2 OR $99 for 6 In-Home 60-Minute Massages  Choose from 7 Massage Types (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS Medi Spa  $29 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and a 30 Minute Shellac Pedicure (70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $45 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Your, Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Color, Plus a FREE Gift of a Pair of Reversible Freshwater Pearl and Solid Sterling Earrings (Save $279 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage: $35 for Five or $20 for Two 20-minute Aqua Massages (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball  $25 for a Paintball for Two, $49 for Four, or $69 for Six with Ammo and Equipment Rental (68% Off) 
- Bed Bath & Beyond: Semi-Annual Clearance  Save up to 50% Off In-Store 
- The Children`s Place: Big Huge Labour Day Sale (Until Sept 3) 
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store  4 Hours Only (Aug 30, 5-9pm) 
- Well.ca: Save 15% Off Baby Brands & Products + $10 off $40 Promo Code (Until Sept 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 31 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: ING Direct  FREE $50 Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Aug 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Massage, and Your Choice of Chocolate Body Wrap or Organic Facial (Save $196 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $49 for Rejuvenating Facial Package with Eye Treatment (Save $96 or 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop  $30 for $100 Worth of Adult Products (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buy Razor Blades  $13 and Up for an 8 or 16 Pack of Mens Fusion or Womens Venus Gillette Razor Blades (69% Off) 
- Overstock King  $199 for a Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Drink Maker with Bonus Travel Bag, Includes Tax and Free Shipping (Save $281 or 59% Off) 
- DEAL EXTENDED: Chehra Wellness Spa  $49 For Full Body Microdermabrasion And 60 Minute Facial (Save $176 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $49 for Complete Duct Cleaning for Your Home (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Desirably Clean  $49 for a Complete Fall Window and Gutter Cleaning Package for Your Home (Save $426 or 90% Off) 
- Photographic Resource: $39 for a six-hour betterphoto photography workshop on september 15 (83% Off) 
- Bignote Music: $12 for One or $46 for Four 60-Minute Group Ukulele Lessons (52% Off) 
- WestJet: Save an Extra 15% Off Select Destinations (Book by Sept 3) 
- DealFind.com: $5 Off Promo Code (Until Sept 1) 
- Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic: 25% Off at 3 Great Brands (Until Sept 3) 

Today is your last chance to get in on ING Direct's $50 Bonus offer. You can still get in on the deal as long as you create and register a free account today. A lot of people have taken advantage of this so don't miss out.


The Gillete Razor Blade deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold over 1,000+ vouchers at the time of this post.

You can save an extra $5 off any deal of $15 or more on DealFind.com when you enter the promotional or gift code LABOUR5 at checkout! This promo code is only available until tomorrow morning (September 1, 2012 at 8am MT.

You can save 15% off select destinations on WestJet and Air Canada if you book by Sept 3 for travel until Dec 14.

Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic are celebrating their 2nd Year Online by offering 25% off your purchase at all 3 websites until Sept 3. This sale is available online only. Youll need to enter the promo code HAPPYBDAY at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Wine or Beer Making Class for 2 People with Samples and Cheese Pairing (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Art Network Canada  $29 & Up for a Custom Canvas Print PLUS $50 Credit & Free Membership (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $45 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Your, Choice of Partial Highlights or Full Color, Plus a FREE Gift of a Pair of Reversible Freshwater Pearl and Solid Sterling Earrings (Save $279 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buy Razor Blades  $13 and Up for an 8 or 16 Pack of Mens Fusion or Womens Venus Gillette Razor Blades (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chehra Wellness Spa  $49 For Full Body Microdermabrasion And 60 Minute Facial (Save $176 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: SAAFCO  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract  Taxes and Free Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Massage, and Your Choice of Chocolate Body Wrap or Organic Facial (Save $196 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness  $49 for a 30-Day Membership with Whole-Body Vibration Treatments, One 30-Minute Table Massage, One 15-Minute Massage-Chair Session, and One 30-Minute Far Infrared Sauna Session (85% Off) 
- AnishaS MediSpa: $65 for Chocolate, Infrared, or Exfoliating Body Wrap and an Indian Head Massage (Save $104 or 62% Off) 
- ALDO: 15% Off Your In-Store or Online Purchase (Until Sept 3) 
- PUMA: 30% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Sept 3) 
- Empire Theatres: FREE Regular Diet Coke Fountain Drink Coupon (Until Sept 30) 
- LAST CHANCE: ING Direct  FREE $50 Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Aug 31)

----------


## 4DoorGTZ

Dunno if its temporary but your site seems down

--->

WordPress database error: [Unknown column 'day_no_time' in 'field list']
INSERT INTO wp_popularpostsdatacache (id, day, day_no_time) VALUES (13953, '2012-09-02 05:13:10', '2012-09-02') ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE pageviews = pageviews + 1, day = '2012-09-02 05:13:10', day_no_time = '2012-09-02';

----------


## GDCivicSi

Everything seems to be working fine on my side. Perhaps it was temporary down for a couple seconds/mins when you tried going to the site. Thanks for the heads up though.

----------


## Disoblige

The links have a problem:

WordPress database error: [Unknown column 'day_no_time' in 'field list']

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $25 for an Infrared Ear Thermometer, Including Taxes and Shipping (58% Off) 
- Overstock King  KitchenAid Appliances: Mixers, Toasters, Ovens & More Up To 60% Off! 
- Born Again Hair  $15 for the Born Again Hair eBook  Learn to Stop Hair Loss (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Chehra Wellness Spa  $49 For Full Body Microdermabrasion And 60 Minute Facial (Save $176 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Last Chance: Designer Merchandise: $10 for $20 Worth of Designer Fashions, Accessories, and Home Decor (50% Off) 
- Overstock King  $199 for a Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Drink Maker with Bonus Travel Bag, Includes Tax and Free Shipping (Save $281 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prenup Prettyz  $59 for an One-Hour On-Location Engagement Photography Session and One High-Resolution JPEG File (82% Off) 
- Dr. Liu TCM Centre: $40 for One or $69 for Two Relaxation or Deep-Tissue Massages (50% Off) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: 30% Off + Free Shipping (Until Sept 3) 
- Little Burgundy: Extra 30% Off Selected Sale Styles 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off Labour Day Promo Code 
- Calgary Stampeders: Special Labour Day Ticket Offer (Sept 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

You're still experiencing the problem? I'm checking my blog right now and everything seems to be working fine.

Where exactly are you getting the database error?

----------


## GDCivicSi

I found the error you're referring to when I use Internet Explorer. Everything seems to be working fine in Chrome. 

Let me take a look into it.

----------


## GDCivicSi

I have fixed the issue. I recently updated the blog and one of the plugins caused this error.

Thanks for letting me know! I wouldn't have noticed if it weren't for you.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products: $23 for a Childrens Learning Tablet-Inspired Toy with Taxes Included (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $10 for a Purse Organizer  Choose from Pink, Blue, Green and Orange (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness Spa  $49 For Full Body Microdermabrasion And 60 Minute Facial (Save $176 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness  $99 for 1-Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $2,761 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Desirably Clean  $49 for a Complete Fall Window and Gutter Cleaning Package for Your Home (Save $426 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $25 for an Infrared Ear Thermometer, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (58% Off) 
- REMINDER: Overstock King  KitchenAid Appliances: Mixers, Toasters, Ovens & More Up To 60% Off! 
- BleachBright  $29 for a Complete Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with NightBright LED System and BleachBright KeepBright Pen (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: car2go  $17 for Car-Sharing Registration and 60 Minutes of car2go Drive Time (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic  25% Off at 3 Great Brands (Until Sept 3) 
- Best Buy: Online Labour Day Sale (Until Sept 4) 
- Future Shop: Online Labour Day Sale (Until Sept 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio Calgary  $20 for Your Choice of 10 Forty Five Minute Dance Classes, or 10 Forty Five Minute Social Dance Parties, Including Salsa, Tango, Swing, or Waltz (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $29 for a Professional Boudoir, Maternity, Portrait, Back-To-School or Wedding Photo Shoot with Images, Editing & More (Save $601 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services  $20 For An Oil, Lube And Filter Change With Inspection (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tree Top Shop  $24 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Toothbrush Heads (80% Off) 
- HealthyChoiceDeals.com  $35 For A 3 Month Supply of Raspberry Mango Weight Loss Formula Includes Tax And Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodle  $24 for a 12-Pack Variety of Miracle Noodle Zero Calorie, Zero Carbs Noodles  Taxes Included (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Captains Sports Lounge Grill  $12 for 2 Burgers and 2 Lager Pints (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Massage, and Your Choice of Chocolate Body Wrap or Organic Facial (Save $196 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products: $23 for a Childrens Learning Tablet-Inspired Toy with Taxes Included (67% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $69 for Cleaning Services for One Furnace and 12 Vents (51% Off) 
- Romas Pizzeria: $27 for Two Large Pizzas (51% Off) 
- Calgary Home + Design Show: $14 for One-Day Visit for Two or $26 for Four People at BMO Centre (Up to 54% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 4-9) 
- Tim Hortons: Hot Breakfast Sandwich only $1.99 with Purchase of any size Coffee 

You can save 50% or 54% off admission tickets to the Calgary Home + Design Show at BMO Centre on Groupon! The show runs September 20-23, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday. September 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $49 for a Car Detailing Package, Including Complete Interior Detailing, Vacuum Throughout, Wipe all Surfaces, Clean Windows, Mirrors, Shampoo of Seats, Floors, Floor Mats and Trunk with Basic Exterior Wash (Save $126 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sassy Salon  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts OR $39 For 1 Year Unlimited on 1 Body Part (Save $9,781 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sundance Balloons  $165 and Up for a Sundance Hot Air Balloon Ride (Save $110 or 40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $29 for 2 Deluxe Contour Memory Foam Pillows with Fitted Soft Velour Covers (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon  $40 For A Wash, Cut, Blow-Dry, Style, Scalp Massage, Your Choice Of A Full Colour Or Partial Highlights And A Wax Hair Removal Session For Your Entire Face (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dealfind Product  $25 for an Infrared Ear Thermometer, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: BleachBright  $29 for a Complete Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with NightBright LED System and BleachBright KeepBright Pen (83% Off) 
- DEAL EXTENDED: A+ Auto Services  $20 For An Oil, Lube And Filter Change With Inspection (67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Arthur Murray Dance Studio Calgary  $20 for Your Choice of 10 Forty Five Minute Dance Classes, or 10 Forty Five Minute Social Dance Parties, Including Salsa, Tango, Swing, or Waltz (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Centre  $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small Area or $59 for choice of Acne Facial, Hydrating Facial, or Anti-Aging Photofacial (84% Off) 
- Fine Drycleaning: $250 for Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 5) 
- GAP: The Kids & Baby Sale  Save up to 40% Off In-Stores and Online 
- WestJet: Sky Wide Seat Sale  Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Sept 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa ¨C $89 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,903 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa ¨C $49 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blowdry, and Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Roma¡¯s Pizzeria ¨C $27 For 2 Large Pizzas Of Your Choice (51% Off) 
- BLC4U ¨C $39 for a 6-Month Online English Course ¨C Options for Up to 36-Months Available (87% Off) 
- Photowraps.com ¨C $49 For Two 16¡å X 20¡å Custom Gallery Wrapped Canvas Prints. 2 Options Available (Save $175 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buy Razor Blades ¨C $13 and Up for an 8 or 16 Pack of Men¡¯s Fusion or Women¡¯s Venus Gillette Razor Blades (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products: $23 for a Children¡¯s Learning Tablet-Inspired Toy with Taxes Included (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball ¨C $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detailing ¨C $49 for a Car Detailing Package, Including Complete Interior Detailing, Vacuum Throughout, Wipe all Surfaces, Clean Windows, Mirrors, Shampoo of Seats, Floors, Floor Mats and Trunk with Basic Exterior Wash (Save $126 or 72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sassy Salon ¨C $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts OR $39 For 1 Year Unlimited on 1 Body Part (Save $9,781 or 98% Off) 
- Stone Temple Pilots ¨C $42 for Stone Temple Pilots and Crash Kings Concert Tickets on Sept 11 at 7 p.m. (41% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Paris, France ¨C $698 roundtrip after taxes! 
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Sept 12) 
- Starbucks: Buy Espresso or Tea Latte, Get the Second for $1 (Sept 6-9, 2-5pm) 
- Dairy Queen: Buy One Blizzard, Get One for only $0.99 (Sept 4-16) 

From now until September 16, 2012, when you buy one regularly priced Blizzard at Dairy Queen, you can get a second Blizzard Treat of equal or smaller size for only 99 cents at participation locations! You don¡¯t need a coupon or anything to take advantage of this offer.

Starbuck¡¯s promo page has a new BOGO deal today. From September 6-9, 2012, from 2-5pm each day, when you buy any Espresso or Tea Latte beverage, you can get the second for only $1.

Today's your last chance to buy TeamBuy's Gillette Razor Blades deal (2,800+ sold) and Children's Learning Tablet-Inspired Toy deal (850+ sold).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments (Save $798 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: iChameleons  $6 for a Pair of NFL Earbuds  Choose from All 32 Teams (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sassy Salon  $179 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $9,781 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $29 for a Yoga Kit including a 65 cm Anti-Burst Gym Ball, a Dual-Action Hand Pump, Tension Latex Tube, Yoga Mat, and a Sports Bag (76% Off) 
- LivingDeal.com  $32 For A Childrens Learning Tablet in Blue or Pink With Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Art Network Canada  $29 & Up for a Custom Canvas Print PLUS $50 Credit & Free Membership (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Arthur Murray Dance Studio Calgary  $20 for Your Choice of 10 Forty Five Minute Dance Classes, or 10 Forty Five Minute Social Dance Parties, Including Salsa, Tango, Swing, or Waltz (80% Off) 
- Salt and Pepper  $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- Michaels: Get 15% Off Your Entire Purchase Including Sale Items (Sept 7 Only) 
- Old Navy: Save 25% Off Your Purchase In-Store or Online (Sept 7 Only) 
- Costco P&G brandSAMPLER: FREE Samples for Costco Members

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $25 for a Stars Projection Clock, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $14 for a Neon Luv Touch G-Spot Vibrator  Available in 5 Colours  Including Taxes (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $59 for a 6-Piece 1200 Thread Organic Bamboo Bed Sheet Set  Choose from 3 Colours (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Overstock King  KitchenAid Appliances: Mixers, Toasters, Ovens & More Up To 60% Off! 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolute Auto Detailing  $49 for a Car Detailing Package, Including Complete Interior Detailing, Vacuum Throughout, Wipe all Surfaces, Clean Windows, Mirrors, Shampoo of Seats, Floors, Floor Mats and Trunk with Basic Exterior Wash (Save $126 or 72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sassy Salon  $179 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $9,781 or 98% Off) 
- REMINDER: iChameleons  $6 for a Pair of NFL Earbuds  Choose from All 32 Teams (76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Salt and Pepper  $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lean Body Boot Camps  $37 for Unlimited Boot Camp Classes, One-Hour Nutrition Seminar, and 30-Minute Nutritional Grocery Shopping Trip with Nutritionist (89% Off) 
- Pro Star Painting N Renos  $69 for Residential or Commercial Painting Services for One, $129 for Two, or $199 for Three Rooms (Save $151 or 69% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Cancun  $267 roundtrip after taxes! 
- Mexx Kids: Buy 1 Item, Get 2nd Item at 50% Off (Until Sept 11) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Online Purchase Promo Code (Until Sept 9) 
- Best Buy: $10 Off any Game $29.99+ Coupon for Reward Zone Members (Until Sept 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lullaby Lane  $25 for $50 Worth of Baby Products, Clothing, Furniture, Toys and Maternity Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Direct Shops  $49 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set in Your Choice of Size & Colour- Tax & Free Shipping Included (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $39 for a 16-Pack of Mens Gillette Fusion Power Blades, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- GadgetsFactory.com  $14 for an Ultra-Slim Smart Cover for iPhone 4/4S (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buy Razor Blades  $13 and Up for an 8 or 16 Pack of Mens Fusion or Womens Venus Gillette Razor Blades (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sassy Salon  $179 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $9,781 or 98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness Spa  $89 for 8 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,903 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingDeal.com  $32 For A Childrens Learning Tablet in Blue or Pink With Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $14 for a Neon Luv Touch G-Spot Vibrator  Available in 5 Colours  Including Taxes (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Driven Fitness and Diets  $95 for a Diet Consultation and 36 Custom-Prepared and Delivered Meals (68% Off) 
- Urban Goose Chase: $20 for Scavenger-Hunt Registration for Teams of Two, $36 for Four, or $48 for Six (60% Off) 
- The Source: BlackBerry Playbook Price Drop  Starting at $129.99 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale  2 Great Weeks 
- RW&CO: 30% Off Customer Appreciation Event (Sept 9 Only) 

BlackBerry Playbook are now selling at a new low price after a recent price drop. You can now get a BlackBerry Playbook starting at only $129.99.

RW&CO is having a 1-day only Customer Appreciation Event today (Sunday, September 9, 2012), where you can save 30% off the last ticketed price (before taxes)! This sale is available at all RW&CO locations during regular shopping mall hours.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Visualize Hair & Beauty  $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, Moisture Treatment and Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $215 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $39 for a 45-minute Deep Tissue Swedish Massage (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 For A 2 Person Day Pass For Paintball (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $15 for a Mid Summer Dream Swarovski Necklace including Free Shipping (90% Off) 
- LivingDeal.com  $20 For A Remove Control Wireless Doorbell (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dynamic Images  $29 for a Professional Boudoir, Maternity, Portrait, Back-To-School or Wedding Photo Shoot with Images, Editing & More (Save $601 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments (Save $798 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salt and Pepper  $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $39 for a 16-Pack of Mens Gillette Fusion Power Blades, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Direct Shops  $49 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set in Your Choice of Size & Colour- Tax & Free Shipping Included (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- Cetus Automotive Repair Centres  $39 for an Oil Change, Tire Rotation, and Brake Inspection or $25 for $50 Toward Spring Tune-Up (60% Off) 
- Calgary Home & Design Show: $14 for One-Day Visit for Two People or $26 for Four People at BMO Centre (Up to 54% Off) 
- Fatburger: $13 for a Burger Meal with Fries and Sodas for Two or $18 for a Family Combo with Two Burgers, Fries, Sodas, and Kids Meals (52% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Mens & Womens Pants (Sept 10, 5-8pm) 
- Amazon.ca: Special Savings on Luxury Watches (Until Sept 30) 

Groupon's Fatburger deal is a hot seller. They have already sold over 1,250+ vouchers!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $69 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $71 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $29 For A 60 Minute Studio Photoshoot With 16×20 Print (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $19 for an All-in-One Multi Card Reader with Free Shipping (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Medicine Hat  $10 for 2 Litres of Ice Cream (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DirectShops.ca  $49 For A Luxury Peach Skin Microfiber Bed Sheet Set With Free Shipping  Available In 3 Colours And 3 Sizes (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sassy Salon  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts OR $39 For 1 Year Unlimited on 1 Body Part (Save $9,781 or 98% Off) 
- REMINDER: Visualize Hair & Beauty  $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, Moisture Treatment and Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $215 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fatburger  $13 for a Burger Meal with Fries and Sodas for Two or $18 for a Family Combo with Two Burgers, Fries, Sodas, and Kids Meals (52% Off) 
- Ceroc Canada  $29 for Six-Week Dance Class for a Two People or $20 for One (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30-Class Yoga and Fitness Pass (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 10-16) 
- Best Buy: Midnight Madness Sale  New Home Theatre Deals at 12am (Until Sept 13) 
- IKEA: Bedroom Event  Get 15% Back in IKEA Gift Cards (Sept 10-23) 
- Future Shop: Buy NHL 13 and Get $10 Credit towards Select Games in October (Sept 11-13) 

NHL 13 comes out today! If you didn't pre-order the game, it looks like Future Shop is offering the best deal. If you buy the game in-store on September 11-13, youll get a $10 credit towards any Future Shop in-store game purchase over $19.99 in October. The game retails for $59.99 everywhere.

The Groupon Fatburger deal is a very hot seller. They've already sold 1,500+ in Calgary, 2000+ in Edmonton and over 6000 in Vancouver.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 12 Deals:

- Entertainment: New 2013 Coupon Books are out! Get 15% Off + Free Shipping (3 Days Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 45 Minute Pedicure (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa  $69 for a Premium Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $106 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon  $18 For A 30 Minute Manicure And A 45 Minute Pedicure (82% Off) 
- One Stop Travel  $128 for 2 Round Trip Airline Tickets to London or Paris (90% Off) 
- RALLY Watches  $15 for a Colourful Silicone Watch in Your Choice of 8 Stylish Colours Including Taxes and Free Shipping (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a Cut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blowdry, and Partial Foil Highlights or Full Colour (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lullaby Lane  $25 for $50 Worth of Baby Products, Clothing, Furniture, Toys and Maternity Products (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- Vita Spa  $250 for a LipoLaser Treatment, Electro-Slimming Treatment, Infrared Slimming Session with Lymphatic Drainiage, 12-Hour Weight-Loss Body Wrap, and IPL Facial (72% Off) 
- fotoscool  $69 for a Full-Day Basic DSLR Photography Workshop on October 5, 6, or 27 (Save $211 or 75% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 12) 
- WagJag: $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers Plus a $20 Gift Card from Well.ca with Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- P&G brandSAMPLER: FREE New Product Samples Added! 

The new 2013 Entertainment Coupon Books are out! For 3 days only, all books are 15% off with Free Shipping.

WagJag is featuring a very good National deal today. For only $30, you can get a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Size 1 or 2 Diapers Plus a $20 Gift Card from Well.ca with Free Shipping (a $58.99 Value).

Procter & Gamble brandSAMPLER has just added a bunch of new product samples! Quantities are limited and this promotion is very popular so certain samples sell-out fast. Be careful how you fill out the online survey prior to selecting your free samples. From my experience, I seem to get more samples when I select other or as little things as possible.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 13 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: 40-80% Off Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Calgary + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Sept 20-23) 
- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $39 for Your Choice of 2 Sixty Minute Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Azzuro Terra  $59 for a Facial, Massage, and Full Body Scrub OR $109 for 2 people (Save $145 or 71% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $29 for a Beautiful Austrian Crystal Journey Necklace with Free Shipping (80% Off) 
- Skin Chemists  $34 for a 30ml Bottle of Wrinkle Killer Snake Serum (Save $183 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DIYShellac.com  $67 for a DIY Shellac Nail Kit  Tax Included (Save $222 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Visualize Hair & Beauty  $29 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, Moisture Treatment and Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $215 or 88% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Manila Hair Salon  $18 For A 30 Minute Manicure And A 45 Minute Pedicure (82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 45 Minute Pedicure (80% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers Plus a $20 Gift Card from Well.ca with Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two People with Cart Rental (53% Off) 
- BustedTees.com: $15 for $30 Worth of Humorous T-Shirts. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Emergen-C: FREE Samples! 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks is Back! 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Sept 16) 

The Sample Sale Guys 40-80% Designer Clothing Sale is on Sept 20-23. They will be bringing over 60,000 units of inventory making it Calgarys biggest designer clothing sample sale ever! The 4-day only sale will be at Days Inn hotel on Macleod Trail. Visit my blog to get an extra 10% off your purchase coupon when you pint the ad.

DealFind is featuring a great massage deal today. You can get 2 Sixty Minute Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist for only $39.

The Huggies Diaper deal that I posted yesterday is a hot seller. They've sold over 1,000 vouchers.

Air Canada is having a Worldwide Seat Sale. The 4-day only sale starts today and ends on September 16, 2012 at 11:59 pm EDT for travel until February 7, 2013 (blackout periods apply).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Twin Maid Cleaning Services  $29 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms and 1 Hallway (Save $193 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LAmaj Beauty Solutions  $49 for 2 Body Contouring and Slimming Sessions Including 2 Diathermy Body Wraps and More (Save $641 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics & Massage  $39 For Two 60 Minute RMT Massages  Swedish Or Relaxation (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Covet Creations and Co.  $15 for 1 or $35 for a Set of 3 Engraved Love Bangles in Gold, Silver and Rose Gold (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Go Lawn & Snow  $49 for 2 Hours of Total Garden Care Needs, Including an Initial Consultation (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks- Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fatburger  $13 for a Burger Meal with Fries and Sodas for Two or $18 for a Family Combo with Two Burgers, Fries, Sodas, and Kids Meals (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $39 for Your Choice of 2 Sixty Minute Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Monster Aeration: $69 for Fall Yard Cleanup Package with Aeration, Trimming, Cut, Winter Prep Fertilizer, and Blow Out (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Medic Laser  $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $329 for a Large Area (Save $621 or 83% Off) 
- EXTENDED: WestJet  Sky Wide Seat Sale  Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Sept 16) 
- Mexx: 40% Off Regular-Priced Merchandise  Exclusive Invite before General Public (Sept 14-16) 
- Walmart: Anniversary Event (Sept 14-20) 
- EXTENDED: Entertainment  New 2013 Coupon Books are out! Save 15% Off All Books + Free Shipping (Until Sept 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $32 for an Aluminum iPad Case with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Philips Electronics  $399 for a Saeco Odea Espresso and Coffee Machine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $15 for a Past, Present, and Future 14K White Gold Plated Ring Made with Swarovski Elements (92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Direct Shops  $49 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set in Your Choice of Size & Colour- Tax & Free Shipping Included (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 45 Minute Pedicure (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two People with Cart Rental (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Age Esthetics & Massage  $39 For Two 60 Minute RMT Massages  Swedish Or Relaxation (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Twin Maid Cleaning Services  $29 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms and 1 Hallway (Save $193 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Monster Aeration  $69 for Fall Yard Cleanup Package with Aeration, Trimming, Cut, Winter Prep Fertilizer, and Blow Out (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks- Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- Coffee & Scream: $15 for Four Kids Playtime Visits and Four Brewed Coffees (58% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Sept 15) 
- PUMA: Friends & Family Weekend Sale  Save 40% Off! (Until Sept 17) 
- La Senza: Friends with Benefits Sale  Save 20%, 30% or 40% Off (Until Sept 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 16 Deals:

- The Masque: $15 for $30 Worth of Halloween Costumes, Accessories, and Costume Rentals (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $4 for 2 Pairs of Genuine Swarovski Elements 14kt Gold Rhodium-Plated White and Black Pearl Stud Earrings (96% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $12 for a Silicone USB Keyboard  Available in 9 Vibrant Colours (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $14 for a Neon Luv Touch G-Spot Vibrator  Available in 5 Colours  Including Taxes (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $39 for Your Choice of 2 Sixty Minute Massages Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon  $18 For A 30 Minute Manicure And A 45 Minute Pedicure (82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $32 for an Aluminum iPad Case with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Philips Electronics  $399 for a Saeco Odea Espresso and Coffee Machine (50% Off) 
- Jodi O Photography  $79 for an One-Hour Boudoir or Maternity Photo Session with Two High-Resolution Digital Images (68% Off) 
- Century Bowling  $25 for One Hour of Bowling for Up to Six with Shoe Rental (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment  15% Off All 2013 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Sept 16) 
- Suzy Shier: Entire Store Buy One, Get One 50% Off (Until Sept 17) 
- Forever 21: Buy One, Get One Free (BOGO) Sale (Until Sept 16) 
- Little Burgundy Shoes: Clearance Sale  50% Off Selected Styles

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Alpine Home Contracting ¨C $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Roofing Repairs, Siding, Eavestroughs and General Home Repairs (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Flat Crepe Cafe ¨C $12 for $25 Worth of Freshly Made Crepes, Sandwiches and Coffee (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Astro Cleaning ¨C $44 For A Carpet Steam Cleaning For 3 Bedrooms And A Hallway (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner ¨C $19 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for Two with Samples and Cheese Pairings ¨C Get a Packae for Four for only $35 (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sunridge Collision and Glass Repair ¨C $19 for Your Choice of 4 Chip Repairs or $100 Towards a Windshield Replacement (81% Off) 
- LivingDeal.com ¨C $23 For A Worldwide Travel Adapter With Your Colour Choice Of Black Or White With Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services ¨C $69 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $71 or 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Twin Maid Cleaning Services ¨C $29 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms and 1 Hallway (Save $193 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products ¨C $4 for 2 Pairs of Genuine Swarovski Elements 14kt Gold Rhodium-Plated White and Black Pearl Stud Earrings (96% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa ¨C $55 for a Haircut, Moroccan Oil Treatment, Blow Dry, and Style (62% Off) 
- Picaboo ¨C $12 for One 8¡åx8¡å, $19 for One 12¡åx12¡å or 11¡åx14¡å, or $29 for Two 8.5¡åx11¡å Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Happy Hours Sale ¨C 40% Off In-Store and Online (Sept 17 Only) 
- Harvey¡¯s: Free Kids Meal with Purchase of any Adult Combo (Until Oct 31) 
- Finish: Free Finish Quantum Mail-In Rebate Offer (Sept 17-Oct 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Autopro Stop Brake, Muffler & Tuneups  $29 for a Winter Package, Including Oil, Lube, Filter, All Fluid Top-Ups, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-end Inspection, Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Laser  $80 for 2 Lipo-Laser Slimming Sessions (Save $120 or 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $25 For A 25 Minute NATUROPATHICA Skin Brightening Facial + Neck & Shoulder Massage (Save $175 or 88% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $16 for a 5-in-1 iPad Connection Kit (84% Off) 
- LivingDeal.com  $22 For A Reseal And Save Food Saver With Free Shipping (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks- Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Accentus Auto Spa  $69 for a Premium Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $106 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers Plus a $20 Gift Card from Well.ca with Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- REMINDER: Alpine Home Contracting  $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Roofing Repairs, Siding, Eavestroughs and General Home Repairs (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- The Mongolie Grill  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $20 for a Dry Cleaning. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 17-23) 
- Edible Arrangements: FREE Lovely Cupcake Pineapple Pop Coupon (Until Sept 23) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Deals is back! Incredible Daily Deals (Sept 17-28) 
- Calgary Home + Design Show: 2 for 1 Tickets Promo Code (Sept 21)

There's a lot of very good deals on the blog today.

DealFind is featuring a $39 Winter Package deal to AutoPro  Autopro Stop Brake, Muffler & Tuneups (78% off)!

Today's your last chance to buy TeamBuy's $5 for $10 in TeamBucks- Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase and WagJag's Huggies Diaper deal. Both deals have sold over 2,000+ vouchers each.

LivingSocial is featuring a $15 for $30 deal to The Mongolie Grill.

You can get a free lovely Cupcake Pineapple Pop at Edible Arrangements.

Dell popular 12 Days of Dell Deals sale is back! The sale started yesterday (Sept. 17) and goes until September 28, 2012. 

You can get 2 for 1 adult admission tickets to the Calgary Home + Design Show. This offer is valid on Friday September 21st ONLY. The show is at the BMO Centre in Stampede Park from September 20-23, 2012.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS Medi Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions, and Eyebrow Shaping or Tinting (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Calgary Corn Maze and Fun Farm  $12 for Admission for Two OR $22 for Admission for Four (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 For Wash, Scalp Massage, Cut, Blow Dry & Full Colour Or 12 Partial Highlights (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman  Quarry Park or Signal Hill Day Spa  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts for One Year  2 Locations (97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bio Natura  $29 for a 3-Month Supply OR $99 for a 12-Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract Max Capsules  Free Shipping and Taxes Included (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Masque  $15 for $30 Worth of Halloween Costumes, Accessories, and Costume Rentals (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: AutoPro  Autopro Stop Brake, Muffler & Tuneups  $29 for a Winter Package, Including Oil, Lube, Filter, All Fluid Top-Ups, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-end Inspection, Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Mongolie Grill  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 for a Rocky Mountains Helicopter Tour and Snowshoeing with Champagne and Framed Souvenir Photo for Two People or $650 for Four People (50% Off) 
- jchu photography: $39 for a Three-Hour Digital-Photography Workshop for One or $75 for Two (54% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 19) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Friends & Family Event (Sept 26-27) 
- Nestle Baby: FREE Gerber Graduates Toddler Drink Sample 
- The Naked Loft: $222 Coffee Table Sale + Coupon Codes & Free Shipping (Until Sept 30) 

TheNakedLoft.com, a Calgary based company that sells high quality modern furniture and home décor is having a Coffee Table Sale. The Titan, Tokyo and Breaking Wave Coffee Tables at The Naked Loft are on sale for $222 each! However, if you enter the promo codes "calgarydealsblog" and "ship4free", you can get the table for only $199.80 (plus GST) with free shipping!

You can save up to 56% off admission tickets to The Calgary Corn Maze and Fun Farm on TeamBuy today.

Sport Cheks Friends & Family Event is back starting next week! For 2 days only on Wednesday September 26th & Thursday September 27th 2012, you can save 25% off regular priced items or take 10% off sale priced items.

You can request a FREE Gerber Graduates Toddler Drink Sample on Nestle Babys website.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 20 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: 40%-80% Off Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Calgary + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Sept 20-23) 
- HOT DEAL: Eminence Spa  $199 for 1 Year of Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Underarms, Bikini Line, and Upper Lip and a 30 Minute Facial (Save $5,636 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa, Tires & Wheels  $49 for a Full Winter Wheel Mounting, Balancing & Rotation Package (Save $80 or 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Rejuvenation Centre  $29 for a Facial Treatment and an Anti-Aging Facial Mask (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $4 for 2 Pairs of Genuine Swarovski Elements 14kt Gold Rhodium-Plated White and Black Pearl Stud Earrings (96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alpine Home Contracting  $49 for 3 Hours of Handyman Services, Including Roofing Repairs, Siding, Eavestroughs and General Home Repairs (Save $251 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Mongolie Grill  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 For Wash, Scalp Massage, Cut, Blow Dry & Full Colour Or 12 Partial Highlights (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: AnishaS Medi Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions, and Eyebrow Shaping or Tinting (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Calgary Corn Maze and Fun Farm  $12 for Admission for Two OR $22 for Admission for Four (52% Off) 
- Banff Ave Brewing Co: $35 for a Brewery Tour and Beer Glasses with $30 to Spend on Lunch and Drink or $45 for $50 to Spend on Dinner and Drink (50% Off) 
- Green Leaf Health Centre: $35 for a Consultation and One or $56 for Two Acupuncture Treatments (61% Off) 
- Aveda Canada: FREE Invati Product Sample Coupon 
- Dynamite: 20% Off Everything in Store Friends & Family Event (Sept 20-23) 
- Pet Smart: 15% Off Your Entire Purchase Friends & Family Sale (Sept 20-23) 

The Sample Sale Guys 4-day Designer Clothing sale starts today! They have over 60,000 units of inventory making it Calgary's largest sample sale ever! The event is at Days Inn hotel on Macleod Trail. Visit my blog to print their ad and save an additional 10% off your entire purchase.

Today's your last chance to buy the The Mongolie Grill deal. They have sold over 650 vouchers.

You can save 15% off at PetSmart and 20% off at Dynamite during their Friends & Family Sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Squeegee Men  $49 for Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning of 15 Windows at Your Home (Save $271 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite Services  $29 for 1, $39 for 2 OR $99 for 6 In-Home 60-Minute Massages  Choose from 7 Massage Types (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Twin Maid Service  $49 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Miracle Blade  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman: Quarry Park or Signal Hill Day Spa  $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadent Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park  $99 For 10 Chemical Peels Or 10 Basic Facials (Save $526 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AutoPro  Autopro Stop Brake, Muffler & Tuneups  $29 for a Winter Package, Including Oil, Lube, Filter, All Fluid Top-Ups, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-end Inspection, Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- Platoon FX: $39 for a Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (86% Off) 
- Empanada Queen: $10 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food (50% Off) 
- Calgary Hitmen: FREE Hitmen Home Opener Tickets Voucher (Sept 22) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 25% Off Entire Purchase In-Stores & Online (Until Sept 23) 
- Old Navy: 15% Off Everything In-Store & Online Sale (Sept 21-23) 
- Apple: iPhone 5 comes out today! (Sept 21) 

Check out my blog for details on how to 2 complimentary tickets to the Calgary Hitmen Home Opener this Saturday.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 22 Deal:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hot Deallio  $20 for a Womens Halloween Costume  21 Options Available (78% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $9 for a Convenient iPhone Wall Dock (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canvas Plus  $29 for a 16×20 Gallery Stretched Canvas Print + $40 Gift Card Towards Your Next Purchase (Save $129 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS Medi Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions, and Eyebrow Shaping or Tinting (Save $140 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Squeegee Men  $49 for Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning of 15 Windows at Your Home (Save $271 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Twin Maid Service  $49 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Miracle Blade  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- Gorgeous Glow: $49 for Three Full-Body Spray Tans or $19 for One Full-Body Spray Tan (64% Off) 
- Tonys Sunshine Cleaning: $46 for a Three or Five Rooms of Carpet Cleaning or Upholstery Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Forever 21: Additional 50% Off Already Reduced Merchandise (Until Sept 23) 
- Gucci Perfume: FREE Gucci Première Perfume Sample 
- The Body Shop: 40% Off Sitewide Employee Discount Sale (Until Sept 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $15 for a iPhone 5 3FT 8-Pin to USB Cable and 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax & Free Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $20 for a Pair of Silver 4GB USB Cufflinks with Free Shipping (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Family Magazine  $15 for a 2 Year Subscription Including Taxes and Free Shipping (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Flat Crepe Cafe  $12 for $25 Worth of Freshly Made Crepes, Sandwiches and Coffee (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eminence Spa  $199 for 1 Year of Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 5 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Underarms, Bikini Line, and Upper Lip and a 30 Minute Facial (Save $5,636 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Twin Maid Service  $49 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hot Deallio  $20 for a Womens Halloween Costume  21 Options Available (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $39 for a One-Hour In-Studio Photo Session, CD of Images, and 16×20 Wall Portrait Print (64% Off) 
- Serenity Lawn & Landscape Inc.  $25 for a Fall or Spring Lawn Fertilization Plus $20 for Aeration Services (58% Off) 
- The Body Shop: 50% Of Any One Item In-Store Coupon (Until Sept 23) 
- Michaels: 40% Off Any One Regular Price Item Coupon (Sept 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  $39 for 2 Body Contouring EMS Heat Diathermy Treatments for Your Choice of Arms, Stomach or Buttocks (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $49 For 3 IPL Photofacial Treatments (Save $401 or 89% Off) 
- Covet Creations and Co.  $19 for a Raindrop Necklace Made with Austrian Crystals (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $18 for a 8GB Mimobot  Choose from 10 Best Sellers (22% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Squeegee Men  $49 for Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning of 15 Windows at Your Home (Save $271 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Canadian Family Magazine  $15 for a 2 Year Subscription Including Taxes and Free Shipping (48% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $15 for a iPhone 5 3FT 8-Pin to USB Cable and 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax & Free Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- Jamesons Irish Pub  $15 for $30 to Spend on Irish Fare and Drink at Lunch (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Gap Canada: 25% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Until Sept 25) 
- Stylexchange.com: Save up to 70% Off Sale + Extra 20% Off Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mercury Hair Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, and Your Choice of Full Colour Treatment or Partial Highlights (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 Sessions of IR elôs Wrinkle Reduction OR 3 elos Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $1,698 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge & Grill  $10 For $20 Worth Of Food & Drinks (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $29 for a PowerMat Travel Mat with Universal Powercube and Dual 1200 Battery (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Whistlers Inn  $79 for a 1 Night Jasper, Alberta Escape for 2 People, Including a Bottle of Wine (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- Kool Accessories  $16 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads, Including Free Shipping (Save $104 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 for a Rocky Mountains Helicopter Tour and Snowshoeing with Champagne and Framed Souvenir Photo for Two People or $650 for Four People (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- Beautiful Mess Lash Lounge: $60 for a Full Set of Moderate Enhancement Eyelash Extensions or $100 for a Moderate Enhancement Synthetic Mink Eyelash Extensions (52% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser  $79 for One, Two, or Three LipoLaser Packages with Cellulite Treatments and Full-Body Vibration (Save $171 or 68% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 24-30) 
- ALDO Shoes: 40 Days of Daily Deals 
- IKEA: Kitchen Event  Get up to 20% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Kitchen Purchases (Until Oct 28) 
- Atkins Nutritionals: FREE Atkins Quick-Start Kit (3 Free Bars, Guide, Carb Counter and Coupons)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $39 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and 30 Minute Pedicure (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $6,851 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mucho Burrito  $10 For $20 Worth Of Mexican Fare & Drinks  2 Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NuMe Style  $39 for a NuMe Vintage Flat Iron  Choose from 6 Colours (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ananta Health  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute BodyTalk Sessions (Save $131 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canvas Plus  $29 for a 16×20 Gallery Stretched Canvas Print + $40 Gift Card Towards Your Next Purchase (Save $129 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jamesons Irish Pub  $15 for $30 to Spend on Irish Fare and Drink at Lunch (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Mercury Hair Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, and Your Choice of Full Colour Treatment or Partial Highlights (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- Active Computing  $25 for One Hour of In-Home Computer Repair Service (71% Off) 
- Gravity Espresso & Wine Bar: $18 for a Wine and Cheese Platter for Two or $35 for Four (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 26) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Friends & Family Event (Sept 26-27) 
- McDonalds: Monopoly is Back at McDonalds! 
- Entertainment 2013 Coupon Books: As low as $29.99 with Free Shipping (Until Sept 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $1,006 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vin De Vie  $39 for a VIP Karaoke Room for 3-Hours, Up to 15 People and $40 Worth of Food and Drinks (Save $115 or 75% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $10 for an iPhone 5 TPU Case  Choose From 3 Colours (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a 1600 Thread Count Equivalent Microfibre Sheet Set  Available in 3 Sizes and 15 Colours (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Mucho Burrito  $10 For $20 Worth Of Mexican Fare & Drinks  2 Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lamaj Beauty Solutions  $39 for 2 Body Contouring EMS Heat Diathermy Treatments for Your Choice of Arms, Stomach or Buttocks (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $39 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and 30 Minute Pedicure (63% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chehra Wellness  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $6,851 or 98% Off) 
- Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $20 for Ten Drop-In Dance Classes or Practice Parties (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Barlow Autopro  $39 for Oil-Change Package with Tire Rotation and 50-Point Inspection (Save $97 or 71% Off) 
- Miracle Noodles: $29 for a 12 Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles with Free Shipping (45% Off) 
- Michaels: 25% Off Entire Purchase Friends & Family Coupon (Until Sept 28) 
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store  4 Hours Only (Sept 27, 5-9pm) 
- Naturalizer: Extra 30% Off Entire Purchase Friends & Family Sale (Sept 27-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant  $25 for $50 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: HealthMedica  $79 and Up for Your Choice of Skin-Tightening Treatments  Choose from 4 Different Locations (Save $1,121 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bliss Spa  $49 For Mink Eyelash Extensions (59% Off) 
- Silver Lily Jewellery  $15 for a Heart Pendant Made with Swarovski Elements (85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Go Lawn & Snow  $69 for 1 Month of Snow Removal for Your Home in North-West Calgary (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mercury Hair Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Scalp Massage, Style, and Your Choice of Full Colour Treatment or Partial Highlights (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $15 for an iPhone 5 3FT 8-Pin to USB Cable and 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax & Free Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- Paintball Tickets  $30 for All-Day Paintball Admission and Equipment Rental for Six (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine Inc.  $35 for a Dripless-Oil Rust Protection for a Car or SUV (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- Jacob: 25% Off Friends & Family Sale (Sept 27-30) 
- Win a new Apple iPhone 5 on TeamBuy.ca and Buytopia.ca! 
- DealFind.com: $5 for $10 in Dealfind Dollars

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind  $5 for $10 in Dealfind Dollars (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $30 for a Brand New RCA 720p HD Handheld Camcorder with 1.8-inch Screen including 6 Accessories (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Global Leadership Collge  $89 for a Complete TESOL Course and Certification (95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $19 for a 60 Minute Professional In-Studio Photo Shoot or at a Location of Your Choice with One 8×10 Print, a 30 Minute Design Consultation, 10 Web-Sized Images and 1 High Resolution Edited Image (Save $266 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $39 for a 30 Minute Shellac Manicure and 30 Minute Pedicure (63% Off) 
- REMINDER: Twin Maid Service  $49 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rajdoot Restaurant  $25 for $50 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $15 for an iPhone 5 3FT 8-Pin to USB Cable and 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax & Free Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- Bella Hair And Skin Care  $50 for Pedicures for Two with Nail Art and Foot Masque (50% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop  $25 for Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- Quiznos Canada: 50% Off Any Sub with Regular Drink Purchase Facebook Coupon Offer (Until Oct 31) 
- RW&CO: 30% Off Your Purchase this Weekend (Sept 29-30) 
- Future Shop: After Hours Sale (Sept 29-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snapfish by HP  $10 and Up for a 20 Page Hardcover Custom Photo Book. Multiple Options Available (71% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $29 for a VHS to USB Converter  Taxes and Free Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $15 for a iPhone 5 3FT 8-Pin to USB Cable and 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax & Free Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness & Spa  $89 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $1,016 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Twin Maid Service  $49 For 4 Hours Of Home Or Office Cleaning (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind  $5 for $10 in Dealfind Dollars (50% Off) 
- Magenta Studio Photo: $35 for a 45-Minute Studio Photography Session with 8×10 Print, Two 5×7 Prints, Eight Wallet-Sized Prints, and Low Resolution Digital File of One Image on CD (80% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $71 or 56% Off) 
- The Bay: FREE Sample of Givenchy Very Irresistible Electric Rose Perfume Coupon 
- Google Play: Get Apps Now for only $0.25 (75% Off) 
- Gap, Banana Republic & Old Navy: 25% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Oct 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa  $29 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Angelica Holistic  $29 For A Colon Hydrotherapy Session With Consultation (69% Off) 
- Riley & McCormick  $20 for $40 Worth of Clothing and Accessories (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for 3 Sessions of IR elôs Wrinkle Reduction OR 3 elos Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $1,698 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rajdoot Restaurant  $25 for $50 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- Frydaze  $23 for a Custom Phone Case with Antibacterial Reusable Cleaning Cloth (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koiji Restolounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Sushi (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 1-7) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Customer Appreciation Event (Oct 2) 
- KFC: FREE Zinger Sandwich with Pepsi Purchase Coupon (Until Oct 7) 

The Koiji Restolounge deal has sold over 300 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection  $69 for a 2 Hour Formaldehyde Free Keratin Hair Smoothing and Straightening Treatment, Including a Haircut (Save $281 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Thighs, Buttocks, Abdomen or Face (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $19 for an iPhone Case in Your Choice of 6 Colours Made with Austrian Crystals including Free Shipping (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a 1600 Thread Count Equivalent Microfibre Sheet Set  Available in 3 Sizes and 15 Colours (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $6,851 or 98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brightway Photography  $19 for a 60 Minute Professional In-Studio Photo Shoot or on Location with One 8X10 Print, a 30 Minute Design Consultation, 10 Web-Sized Images and 1 High Res Edited Image (Save $266 or 93% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Angelica Holistic  $29 For A Colon Hydrotherapy Session With Consultation (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: AnishaS MediSpa  $29 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koiji Restolounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Sushi (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite  $39 for Two One-Hour In-Home Massages (84% Off) 
- Calgary Philharmonic Orchestra: $19 for One or $49 for Three Rush Hour Orchestra Performances (53% Off) 
- WagJag: $57 for a Mens Callaway Weather Series Full-Zip Gust Jacket including Free Shipping (47% Off) 
- IKEA: All Dining Chairs Buy 3 Get 1 Free (Until Oct 8) 
- LaCoupe: FREE Sample of Shampoo and Conditioner Facebook Offer 
- Empire Theatres: Empire Insider $6.99-$7.99 Movie Admission Coupon (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa, Tires and Wheels  $49 for a Complete Exterior Hand Wash and Dry, Interior Detailing, Including Vacuum, Wiping of All Surfaces, Air Blow to All Vents, Windows and Door Jamb Cleaning, Tires and Rim Cleaning and a Full Tire Check with Rotation and Mounting (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Beautiful  $49 for a Full Detoxing and Slimming Body Exfoliation Treatment (Save $100 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LAmaj Beauty Solutions  $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure & Pedicure (69% Off) 
- Gella  $64 for a DIY UV Gel Nail Kit (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Deallio  $29 for an iPad 2 & iPad 3 Case with Bluetooth Keyboard  5 Colours Available (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dealfind.com  $5 for $10 in Dealfind Dollars (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Attributes Hair Perfection  $69 for a 2 Hour Formaldehyde Free Keratin Hair Smoothing and Straightening Treatment, Including a Haircut (Save $281 or 80% Off) 
- MGs Cleaning Services: $175 for Three or $59 for One Two-Hour House Cleaning Visits with Eco-Friendly Products (68% Off) 
- La Rumba Cuban Dance School  $29 for a Five-Week Latin-Dance Course for One or Two (74% Off) 
- Screamfest: $25 for a Halloween-Fest Entry for Two, $48 for Four, or $70 for Six on Fri, Oct 5 or Sat, Oct 6 (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 3) 
- Well.ca: $15 for a Mens Shower and Shave Package Including Gillette, Head & Shoulders Products and 4 Bonus Gifts with Free Shipping (57% Off) 
- Boston Pizza: 5 FREE Kids Meals with Minimum $5 Donation 
- Dealathons.com: $5 for $10 Dealathons Dollars (50% Off) 

Today's your last chance to buy DealFind's $5 for $10 in Dealfind Dollars promo. They have sold 4,600+ vouchers. Theres a limit of 5,000 vouchers availableso they'll likely sell out soon!

Groupon's Screamfest deal has sold over 250 vouchers.

I was at Boston Pizza last night taking advantage of their Pasta Tuesday deal and noticed a fantastic promotion. You can get 5 FREE Kids Meals when you donate a minimum of $5 to the Boston Pizza Foundation.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *[/URL] 
> - Screamfest: $25 for a Halloween-Fest Entry for Two, $48 for Four, or $70 for Six on Fri, Oct 5 or Sat, Oct 6 (50% Off) 
> 
> Groupon's Screamfest deal has sold over 250 vouchers.
> *



It should be noted, that the coupon expires this coming Saturday.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Twin Maid Cleaning Services  $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $147 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DirectShops.ca  $59 for an Organic Bamboo Blend 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Tax and Free Shipping Included (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Squeegee Men  $49 for Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning of 15 Windows (Save $271 or 85% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $89 and Up for a Luxurious 100% Synthetic Silk Duvet  5 Sizes to Choose From (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ICE CLAWS Esthetics & Spa  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 40 Minute Pedicure (71% Off) 
- Armoury Boutique  $9 for a Silver Beaded Bracelet and Earring Set  Includes A Free Gift With The Purchase Of Two Sets (Save $219 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: HealthMedica  $79 and Up for Your Choice of Skin-Tightening Treatments  Choose from 4 Different Locations (Save $1,121 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite  $39 for Two One-Hour In-Home Massages (84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Accentus Auto Spa, Tires and Wheels  $49 for a Complete Exterior Hand Wash and Dry, Interior Detailing, Including Vacuum, Wiping of All Surfaces, Air Blow to All Vents, Windows and Door Jamb Cleaning, Tires and Rim Cleaning and a Full Tire Check with Rotation and Mounting (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- Ballet Classique Methusela  $65 for Eight Weeks of Adult Beginner Ballet Workout Classes (50% Off) 
- Monster Aeration  $69 for Fall Lawn-Cleanup Package with Aeration, Cut, and Winter-Prep Fertilization (Save $191 or 73% Off) 
- StyleExchange: 30% Off Friends and Family Sale (Oct 4, 6-9pm ET) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 for a Small Latte, Café Mocha or French Vanilla 
- SampleSource.com: New FREE Samples  Try Before Your Buy

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: MMA University  $29 for a 35 Class Pass for Hot Yoga (Save $671 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TaniaMedispa  $199 for Permanent Eyebrows OR Permanent Upper Eyeliner or $350 for Both (Save $401 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Renew Wellness  $179 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  6 Body Parts (Save $12,974 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snaggernet.com  $49 for 3 Bottles (90-Day Supply) of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplement with Green Tea  Tax & Free Shipping Included (Save $158 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice Deals  $33 For A 90 Day Supply Of Tru Green Coffee Bean Extract Weight Management Supplements With Free Shipping (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Attributes Hair Perfection  $69 for a 2 Hour Formaldehyde Free Keratin Hair Smoothing and Straightening Treatment, Including a Haircut (Save $281 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koiji Restolounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Sushi (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Twin Maid Cleaning Services  $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $147 or 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: DirectShops.ca  $59 for an Organic Bamboo Blend 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Tax and Free Shipping Included (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute  $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Extra-Small, Small, or Medium Area (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- WagJag: $29 for 2 x Touchless Automatic Soap Dispensers with Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Scratch & Save Event  Save 10% to 50% Off (Until Oct 7) 
- Town Shoes: FREE Flare Magazine Coupon for visiting Store 
- Tide: FREE Sample of Tide Pods Facebook Offer 

Today's your last chance to buy the Koiji Restolounge deal. They've sold 1,000+ vouchers.

DealFind is featuring an amazing Hot Yoga deal today. You can get 35 class for only $29 - less then a dollar per class.

WagJag is featuring 2 x Touchless Automatic Soap Dispensers from Greatbuyonlinestore.com for only $29 including Free Shipping. I purchased 2 vouchers.

You can save 10% to 50% off in-store at Sport Chek, Atmosphere or Hockey Experts during their Scratch and Save Event. The sale ends this Sunday.

There's 2 new freebie offers on the blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $99 for 3 Thirty Minute Deep Cleansing Facials, 3 Thirty Minute Wrinkle Treatments and 3 Fifteen Minute Facial Massages (Save $898 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Clearly Contacts  $30 for $60 Towards SPLASH Brand Contact Lenses  Dailies, Weeklies and Colours (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $10 for a Pair of Unisex Touch Screen Gloves with Free Shipping  Choose from 6 Colours (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Accentus Auto Spa, Tires and Wheels  $49 for a Complete Exterior Hand Wash and Dry, Interior Detailing, Including Vacuum, Wiping of All Surfaces, Air Blow to All Vents, Windows and Door Jamb Cleaning, Tires and Rim Cleaning and a Full Tire Check with Rotation and Mounting (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Renew Wellness  $179 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  6 Body Parts (Save $12,974 or 99% Off) 
- REMINDER: MMA University  $29 for a 35 Class Pass for Hot Yoga (Save $671 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Snaggernet.com  $49 for 3 Bottles (90-Day Supply) of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplement with Green Tea  Tax & Free Shipping Included (Save $158 or 76% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada: $35 for Three 30-Minute Private Music Lessons (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolutely Amazing Cleaning  $49 for a Basic Home Cleaning Service or Intensive Deep Clean Service (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
- Garage: 25% Off All Orders + Free Shipping (Until Oct 8) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Your Purchase Thanksgiving Sale (Until Oct 8) 
- Old Navy: 25% Off Happy Thanksgiving Sale (Until Oct 8) 
- DealFind.com: Extra 10% Off Any Deal Promo Code 

You can save an extra 10% off any deal on DealFind.com when you enter the promotional code GOBBLE10 at checkout! This Thanksgiving Long Weekend promo code is only valid until Tuesday, October 9, 2012 at 3am (MT).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $49 for a 2 Thirty Minute Organic Teeth Whitening with Zero Peroxide Treatments and 2 Thirty Minute Aroma Oxygen Treatments (Save $311 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Love Shack  Save Up to 67% Off Ben Wa Balls, Vibrators, Stimulator Toys and More 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $12 for an iPhone 5 Case in Your Choice of 6 Colours Made with Austrian Crystals including Free Shipping (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GoGadgety  $15 for a LEGO Inspired Digital Watch  Choose from 15 Unique Colours and Styles (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa  $29 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Twin Maid Cleaning Services  $49 for 4 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $147 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LAmaj Beauty Solutions  $29 For A 30 Minute Manicure & Pedicure (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ICE CLAWS Esthetics & Spa  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 40 Minute Pedicure (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Clearly Contacts  $30 for $60 Towards SPLASH Brand Contact Lenses  Dailies, Weeklies and Colours (50% Off) 
- Annas Spa & Wellness: $99 for a 45-Minute Chemical Peel (60% Off) 
- Cornerstone Theatre  $37 for Oh Canada Eh? Dinner Show on October 9 or 12 in Canmore (51% Off) 
- Future Shop: 30 Amazing Deals (Until Oct 7) 
- PUMA: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until Oct 8) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Until Oct 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Whistlers Inn in Jasper Alberta  $145 for a 2 Night Escape for 2 People, Including a Bottle of Wine (Save $220 or 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TigerBin.com  $2 for a Fun Family Decal Sticker For the Family that Sticks Together including Taxes & Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DZT Fitness  $379 for the Revolutionary DZT Ultra Vibe V2000 Portable Fitness Machine with Free Shipping (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Thighs, Buttocks, Abdomen or Face (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MMA University  $29 for a 35 Class Pass for Hot Yoga (Save $671 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Renew Wellness  $179 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  6 Body Parts (Save $12,974 or 99% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oral Spa  $49 for a 2 Thirty Minute Organic Teeth Whitening with Zero Peroxide Treatments and 2 Thirty Minute Aroma Oxygen Treatments (Save $311 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Love Shack  Save Up to 67% Off Ben Wa Balls, Vibrators, Stimulator Toys and More 
- fotoscool: $69 for a Full-Day Photography Workshop, $45 for a Two-Hour Calgary Photo-Walk Excursion and Photography Training, or $265 for an Adventure Photography Workshop in the Canadian Rockies (75% Off) 
- Wine Access: $20 for One-Year Subscription to Wine Access Magazine Including 2012 Wine Annual and Tote Bag (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DealFind and Butopia  Extra 10% Off Thanksgiving Promo Codes 
- Aldo Shoes: Mid-Season Sale  Extra 30% Off All Reduced Footwear 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: FREE Clarins Samples Coupon (Until Oct 19) 
- Best Buy: Thanksgiving Online Only Sale (Until Oct 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 9 Deals:

- Travelzoo: Best Air and Vacation Deals 
- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Highlights and a Moroccan Hair Treatment (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments on 1 Body Part  Abs, Love Handles, Buttocks, Front or Back Thigh (Save $789 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Joy  $80 For 2 Lipo Laser Sessions (Save $121 or 61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $19 for a Retro Leather iPhone 5 Case with Free Shipping (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DirectShops.ca  $59 for an Organic Bamboo Blend 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Tax and Free Shipping Included (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Beautiful  $49 for a Full Detoxing and Slimming Body Exfoliation Treatment (Save $100 or 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $99 for 3 Thirty Minute Deep Cleansing Facials, 3 Thirty Minute Wrinkle Treatments and 3 Fifteen Minute Facial Massages (Save $898 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $39 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Harlem Globetrotters: $32 for a Harlem Globetrotters Game at Saddledome on January 10 at 7pm. Three Options Available (40% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 8-14) 
- American Apparel: FREE Lip Gloss  No Purchase Necessary (Until Oct 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa  $39 for a 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap and a 30 Minute Express Manicure and Express Pedicure (Save $176 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Urban Rice  $15 for an All-You-Can-Eat Chinese Buffet for 2 Including: Dumplings, Dim Sum, Beef Ribs and more (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $14 for a Pair of NFL Earbuds with Free Shipping  Choose from All 32 Teams (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snaggernet.com  $49 for 3 Bottles (90-Day Supply) of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplement with Green Tea  Tax & Free Shipping Included (Save $158 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oral Spa  $49 for a 2 Thirty Minute Organic Teeth Whitening with Zero Peroxide Treatments and 2 Thirty Minute Aroma Oxygen Treatments (Save $311 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Attributes Hair Perfection  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Highlights and a Moroccan Hair Treatment (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Harlem Globetrotters  $32 for a Harlem Globetrotters Game at Saddledome on January 10 at 7pm. Three Options Available (40% Off) 
- Mango Maids: $99 for Five Hours of House Cleaning (56% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf: $14 for 60 Minutes or $118 for 900 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 10) 
- Breathe Right: 2 FREE Breathe Right Nasal Strip Samples 
- Gillette: FREE Fusion ProGlide Razor Facebook Offer 
- Air Canada: Early Bird Sale  15% Off 2013 Flights within Canada

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 11 Deals:

- Entertainment: 1-Day Only Sale  All 2013 Books only $29.99 plus Free Shipping (Oct 11) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser Center  $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save up to $1,395 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Astro Cleaning Group  $44 for a Professional Carpet Cleaning of Any 3 Rooms plus a Hallway (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $39 For A Mobile Haircut, Wash, Style, And Blowdry With Partial Highlights (Save $171 or 81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $19 for a Pair of Roots 73 Ladies Leather Gloves (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Eaglequest Golf  $14 for 60 Minutes or $118 for 900 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Urban Rice  $15 for an All-You-Can-Eat Chinese Buffet for 2 Including: Dumplings, Dim Sum, Beef Ribs and more (50% Off) 
- Balance Beauty: $69 for Two Sessions of Acne Clearing Treatment or $59 for Microdermabrasion (81% Off) 
- ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic  $99 for Four Ultrasonic Body-Sculpting Treatments (Save $260 or 72% Off) 
- WestJet: Extra 15% Off Flights within Canada (Book by Oct 12) 
- Banana Republic: 33% Off Your Entire Online Purchase (Oct 11 Only) 
- Clearly Contacts: 50% Off All Designer Frames Sale (Until Oct 15) 

Today only, all 2013 Entertainment coupon books are $29.99 with free shipping. Calgary's book normally retails for $45 plus shipping so that's a savings of over 33% off.

Until Oct 15, all designer frames are 50% off at Clearly Contacts.

WestJet and Air Canada are offering an extra 15% off 2013 flights within Canada.

You can save 33% off your entire online purchase at Banana Republic today.

TeamBuy's Urban Rice deal has sold over 260 vouchers and Groupon's Eaglequest Golf deal has sold over 300 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipolaser Treatments on 2 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Thighs, Arms or Abs, 3 Ten Minute Whole Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Far-Infrared Massages (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Modern Body  $35 for a 30-Min Hot Stone Massage + 30-Min Exfoliating Salt Body Scrub (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th  $19 For $200 Towards Prescription Eyeglasses OR $60 Off A 1 Year Supply Of Contact Lenses OR 15% Off Designer Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- Covet Creations and Co.  $15 for a Pair of Assymetrical Rock Stud Earrings Made with Austrian Crystals (80% Off) 
- Hot Deallio  $14 for a Camera Lens Coffee Cup/Mug (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $35 For A Manicure, Pedicure and A 60 Minute Massage Of Your Choice Performed By An Registered Massage Therapist (Save $100 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Attributes Hair Perfection  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Highlights and a Moroccan Hair Treatment (Save $145 or 81% Off) 
- Chef Gio: $399 for a Six Course Meal for Six People Prepared at Home (50% Off) 
- espy: $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- WagJag: Save up to 57% Off Mens and Womens Gillette Razor Blades (6 Options) 
- Starbucks: $2 for a Breakfast Sandwich or Wrap with any Beverage Purchase (Until Oct 21) 
- The Source: Family & Friends Event  Save up to 30% Off (Oct 12-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mimoco.com  $15 for $30 Worth of Flash Drives and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $79 for the Braun Series 3-390cc Mens Electric Shaving System  Tax Included (Save $90 or 53% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $16 for 2 Unique Facial Hair Removal QSticks with Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa  $39 for a 60 Minute Dead Sea Chocolate Mud Body Wrap and a 30 Minute Express Manicure and Express Pedicure (Save $176 or 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Eye On 17th  $19 For $200 Towards Prescription Eyeglasses OR $60 Off A 1 Year Supply Of Contact Lenses OR 15% Off Designer Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipolaser Treatments on 2 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Thighs, Arms or Abs, 3 Ten Minute Whole Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Far-Infrared Massages (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hot Deallio  $14 for a Camera Lens Coffee Cup/Mug (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- Union Station Taphouse & Grill: $20 for a Three-Course Meal for Two Including Appetizers, Entrées, Desserts, and Beer (50% Off) 
- Fine Art Bartending School: $299 for Two-Week Bartending-Certification Course (50% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Entire In-Store Purchase (Until Oct 14) 
- Costco: Extra $70 Off on a Set of 4 Michelin Winter Tires (Until Dec 2) 
- Cineplex: $2.50 Family Favourites Movies every Saturday Mornings at 11am (Oct 13  Dec 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Paintball  $22 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including a Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (72% Off) 
- Teambuy Products  $29 for a Pair of Subjekt T.N.T Mic Headphones  Available in 6 Colours  Tax Included (57% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $10 for a Pair of Unisex Touch Screen Gloves including Free Shipping  Choose from 6 Colours (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DirectShops.ca  $59 for an Organic Bamboo Blend 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Tax and Free Shipping Included (Save $101 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Boot Camp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser Center  $99 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save up to $1,395 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eye On 17th  $19 For $200 Towards Prescription Eyeglasses OR $60 Off A 1 Year Supply Of Contact Lenses OR 15% Off Designer Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Golf  $14 for 60 Minutes or $118 for 900 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $79 for the Braun Series 3-390cc Mens Electric Shaving System  Tax Included (Save $90 or 53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Union Station Taphouse & Grill  $20 for a Three-Course Meal for Two Including Appetizers, Entrées, Desserts, and Beer (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Fit Body Boot Camp  $20 for a Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (92% Off) 
- The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses  The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses on November 6 at 8 p.m. Three Options Available (50% Off) 
- Golf Town: TaylorMade Burner SuperFast 2.0 Driver and Fairway Wood Sale 
- Gymboree: 25% Off Holiday & Fall Styles In-Stores and Online 
- American Apparel: FREE Nail Polish  No Purchase Necessary (Until Oct 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $29 for a Dripless Oil Rust Protection Treatment for Your Vehicle (Save $110 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness Spa  $19 For A Full Brazilian Wax (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for 20 Drop-in Bootcamp Sessions (90% Off) 
- MakeUpBrushDeals.com  $15 For A 12 Piece Make-up Brush Set With Travel Carry Pouch, Includes Tax And Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Deallio  $14 for a Camera Lens Coffee Cup/Mug (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments on 1 Body Part  Abs, Love Handles, Buttocks, Front or Back Thigh (Save $789 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipolaser Treatments on 2 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Thighs, Arms or Abs, 3 Ten Minute Whole Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Far-Infrared Massages (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- Toe Tappin Swing: $40 for Four Weeks of Beginner Swing Classes with Two Tickets to Friday Night Social Dance (50% Off) 
- Catch & the Oyster Bar: $15 for Two-Hour PearlsofWisdom Seafood Culinary Session for Two with Sparkling Wine (50% Off) 
- Le Chateau Outlet: $25 for $50 towards Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes and Accessories (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 15-21) 
- Kinder Surprise: FREE 10,000 Kinder Surprise Egg Giveaway Facebook Offer (Oct 15)

----------


## Disoblige

Cold Stone Creamery
Buy one get one free (Medium size).

Expires November 1st.
Valid for all locations in Canada.

http://toronto.flyerland.ca/view_cou...upon_id=56409#

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 16 Deals:

- UPDATE: Travelzoo  Best Air Deals and Vacation Deals 
- HOT DEAL: Astro Cleaning Group  $39 for Professional Steam Cleaning of 3 Bedroooms of Your Choice, Including a Hallway (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime  Over 50% Off Manicures, Haircuts, Massages and More. 4 Options Available 
- HOT DEAL: Oh Behave Love Shop  $30 For $100 Worth Of Romantic Adult Products  Online Redemption (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kwik Kleaning  $35 for 3 Hours OR $45 for 4 Hours OR $99 for Three 3 Hour Sessions of Professional House Cleaning (71% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products  $34 for LED Solar Fairy Lights (17 Metres)  Taxes and Free Shipping Included (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: Urban Rice  $15 for an All-You-Can-Eat Chinese Buffet for 2 Including: Dumplings, Dim Sum, Beef Ribs and more (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- JoyChi Health: $80 for Two, $144 for Four, or $192 for Six Laser-Lipo Slimming Sessions (60% Off) 
- Scarves.com  $15 for a Fashion Scarves and Pashminas. Two Options Available (63% Off) 
- Harveys: 2 Can Dine for $11.99 Coupon (Until Oct 31) 
- Cineplex: FREE Movies at Cineplex Theatres on Community Day (Morning of Oct 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Squeegee Men  $49 for Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning of 15 Windows (Save $271 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Debbies Kitchen  $39 For A Mobile Home Interactive Cooking Class  Food & Supplies Included (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $39 for a Lustrous Deep Black Freshwater Pearl Necklace (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary  $20 For 20 Fit Body Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- Last Chance: Capture the Flag Paintball  $22 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including a Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Astro Cleaning Group  $39 for Professional Steam Cleaning of 3 Bedroooms of Your Choice, Including a Hallway (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- Kozmic Nails and Spa: $40 for a Mani/Pedi (55% Off) 
- Calgary Tower: $22 for Historic-Tower Visit for a Family of Four (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 17) 
- Cold Stone Creamery: Buy One Get One Free BOGO Coupon (Until Nov 1) 
- WestJet: Jet-away Sale (Book by Oct 18) 

Thanks Disoblige for the the heads up on the Stone Cold Creamery coupon!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 18 Deals:

- Im a daddy! 
- Entertainment: 2 Books for only $50 plus Free Shipping (Until Oct 21)  
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses, Including 3 Exclusive Gifts (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bootleggers Sports Bar  $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Pastas, Fresh Pizza & More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ssentials  $69 For A Brazilian Blowout Zero (Save $121 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Velashape Cellulite Reduction and Sliming Sessions (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingDeal Products  $14 For a Space Saving Shoe Storage Organizer  Taxes And Shipping Included (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Modern Body  $35 for a 30-Min Hot Stone Massage + 30-Min Exfoliating Salt Body Scrub (68% Off) 
- Last Chance: Supreme Shine  $29 for a Dripless Oil Rust Protection Treatment for Your Vehicle (Save $110 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Squeegee Men  $49 for Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning of 15 Windows (Save $271 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PerfecTan Sun Studios  $19.99 for a 150 Minutes of Tanning with Reusable Protective Eyewear and Sample Package of Lotion (69% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a One-Month Pass for Unlimited Climbing (64% Off) 
- WagJag: $10 for a Dove Go Fresh Womens Hair and Body Gift Pack (55% Off) 
- Subway: Buy One Get One Free BOGO (Oct 1-31, until 9am daily)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chehra Wellness & Spa  $25 for a 30 Minute Manicure with Paraffin Wax and a 30 Minute Pedicure (Save $110 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Small Body Parts (Save $3,351 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cakes With Attitude  $15 For 1 Dozen Cupcakes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $16 for a 360 Rotating Leather Case and Screen Protector for iPhone 5 (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Millenium Ultra Clean  $39 For Professional Carpet Steam Cleaning For Any 3 Bedrooms And A Hallway (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses, Including 3 Exclusive Gifts (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- Executive Custom Tailors: $399 for a Custom-Made Two-Piece Suit, Dress Shirt, and Tie (64% Off) 
- Olives Restaurant, Deli, & Lounge: $30 for $60 Worth of Italian Cuisine and Drinks for Two or $45 for $100 Worth for Four or More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cineplex  FREE Movies at Cineplex Theatres on Community Day (Morning of Oct 20) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment: 2 Books for only $50 plus Free Shipping (Until Oct 21) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation  10% Off Your Entire In-Store Purchase (Oct 19-20) 
- HOT DEAL: Johnsons Baby  $20 for a Baby Bundle including Baby Lotion, Baby Shampoo, Baby Oil and More  includes shipping (64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Icefield Heli Tours  a Rockies Heritage Romance Helicopter Tour for 2 People, Including a 60 Minute Wilderness Stop, Bottle of Champagne, Dessert and a Framed Souvenir Photo (Save $370 or 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Down and Feather Company  $29 for Two Memory Foam Pillows (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cakes With Attitude  $15 For 1 Dozen Cupcakes (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buytopia Product  $16 for a 360 Rotating Leather Case and Screen Protector for iPhone 5 (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Millenium Ultra Clean  $39 For Professional Carpet Steam Cleaning For Any 3 Bedrooms And A Hallway (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chehra Wellness & Spa  $25 for a 30 Minute Manicure with Paraffin Wax and a 30 Minute Pedicure (Save $110 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Executive Custom Tailors  $399 for a Custom-Made Two-Piece Suit, Dress Shirt, and Tie (64% Off) 
- Absolute Auto Detail: $25 for a Starter or House-Special Detailing Package (58% Off) 
- Garage.ca  25% Off All Orders and Free Shipping on Orders over $50 (Until Oct 21) 
- P&G brandSAMPLER: FREE Product Samples  New Edition 
- Happy 3rd Birthday TeamBuy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Debbies Kitchen  $39 for a 4 Hour Interactive Cooking Class at Your Home, Including Food and Supplies (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eyewear Dealz  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer, Aviator, or Clubmaster Designer Sunglasses (Save $100 or 51% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $25 for a 8-9mm White Freshwater Cultured Pearl Set (69% Off) 
- Advance Laser Clinic  $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Infrared Full Body Wraps (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cakes With Attitude  $15 For 1 Dozen Cupcakes (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for $120 Credit Towards Windshield Replacement OR 3 Stone Chip Repairs (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Canadian Down and Feather Company  $29 for Two Memory Foam Pillows (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Millenium Ultra Clean  $39 For Professional Carpet Steam Cleaning For Any 3 Bedrooms And A Hallway (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- Pure Cleaning Co.: $65 for a Three Hours of Residential House Cleaning (52% Off) 
- DancEnergy  $18 for 5 or $30 for 10 Friday-Night Dance Classes or Practice Parties (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment: 2 Coupon Books for only $50 plus Free Shipping (Until Oct 21) 
- Advil: FREE Advil Liqui-Gels Trial Offer 
- Forever 21: Friends & Family Event  21% Off Regular-Priced Items (Oct 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Catalyst Supplements  $25 for $50 Worth of Vitamins, Weight Loss Enhancers, Protein Powders & More  3 Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSpa  $39 For 2 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $161 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Live it Nexus  $29 for 2 Sonic Pulse Travel Toothbrushes with Replaceable Brush Heads (82% Off) 
- Toner Selection  $15 For $40 Worth Of Ink And Toner Cartridges (63% Off) 
- Last Chance: Eyewear Dealz  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer, Aviator, or Clubmaster Designer Sunglasses (Save $100 or 51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Pink Lime  Over 50% Off Manicures, Haircuts, Massages and More. 4 Options Available 
- Last Chance: Astro Cleaning Group  $39 for Professional Steam Cleaning of 3 Bedroooms of Your Choice, Including a Hallway (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Debbies Kitchen  $39 for a 4 Hour Interactive Cooking Class at Your Home, Including Food and Supplies (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics and Wellness  $99 for One Anti-Aging Skin Treatment with Chemical Peel or $149 for Two or $177 for Three Anti-Aging Skin Treatments with Chemical Peel and Moisturizer (78% Off) 
- Total Acupuncture Clinic: $39 for One or $69 for Two Acupuncture Treatments with Consultation (57% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 22-28) 
- Babies R Us: Britax Free Ride Event  Purchase B-Ready Stroller, get Free Car Seat or 2nd Seat 
- The Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Until Oct 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 and Up for a Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour, with Snowshoeing, Champagne, Photos & More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $39 for 2 Sixty Minute Infrared Full Body Wraps (Save $139 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silver Lily Jewellery  $18 for a Pair of Platinum Plated Pendant Earrings Made with Swarovski Elements (82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser And Tanning  $19 For A Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $111 or 85% Off) 
- Last Chance: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: Eyewear Dealz  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer, Aviator, or Clubmaster Designer Sunglasses (Save $100 or 51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Urban Rice  $15 for an All-You-Can-Eat Chinese Buffet for 2 Including: Dumplings, Dim Sum, Beef Ribs and more (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Squeegee Men  $49 for Complete Interior and Exterior Window Cleaning of 15 Windows (Save $271 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass  $25 for $125 to Spend on Windshield Replacement or $21 for $50 to Spend on Chip Repairs (80% Off) 
- Last Chance: Olives Restaurant, Deli, & Lounge: $30 for $60 Worth of Italian Cuisine and Drinks for Two or $45 for $100 Worth for Four or More (50% Off) 
- Suzy Shier: $15 for $30 Worth of Womens Apparel and Accessories (50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 3-Hour Power Lunch Sale  40% Off Full-Priced Items (Oct 23, 11am-2pm) 
- Cold Stone Creamery: 25% Off a 6 Pack of Cupcakes or Ice Cream BOGO Coupon 
- Indigo: Up to 50% Off Fall Clearance 

Today's your last chance to buy the Urban Rice deal (600+ sold) and Olives Restaurant deal (1,000+ sold).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Bikini Line, Upper Lip and Underarms (Save $7,789 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Posh de Luxe Nail Lounge  $25 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ice Claws Esthetics & Spa  $20 For A 30 Minute Manicure And 40 Minute Mini-Pedicure (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $39 for a Pair of Authentic Diesel Designer Sunglasses with Original Packaging and Diesel Case (80% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products  $35 For A Cooks Essentials 4 qt Oval Slow Cooker w/ Travel Bag, Includes Tax And Shipping (49% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses, Including 3 Exclusive Gifts (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- Calgary Hitmen  $175 for Ten Tickets to Any Calgary Hitmen Hockey Games, Two T-Shirts, Two Hats, and One $25 C of Red Gift Card (44% Off) 
- The Yardhouse: $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Johnsons Baby  $20 for a Baby Bundle including Baby Lotion, Baby Shampoo, Baby Oil and More  includes shipping (64% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 24) 
- Aldo Shoes: Extra 30% Off All Clearance Footwear 
- GAP: ShoptoberFest  30% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Oct 25) 
- SportChek.ca: Anniversary Sale  Up to 50% Off Deals 

Today's your last chance to buy WagJag's Johnsons Baby  $20 for a Baby Bundle deal. The deal has sold over 8,000+ vouchers!

LivingSocial is featuring a pretty good Calgary Hitmen package deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kay Spa  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $701 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for an Interior/Exterior Detailing Package with Oil, Lube and Filter Change Inspection & More (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Modern Touch Hair Studio  $29 for a Cut, Wash, Blowdry, Moroccan Oil Treatment and Partial Foil Highlights (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts for One Year (96% Off) 
- Hot Deallio  $89 For An Android 2.3 Smarthphone G51, Includes Taxes (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ShopBluePearl.com  $15 for a Self-Adhesive Silicone Push Up Bra  Strapless and Backless (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chehra Wellness & Spa  $25 for a 30 Minute Manicure with Paraffin Wax and a 30 Minute Pedicure (Save $110 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Hitmen  $175 for Ten Tickets to Any Calgary Hitmen Hockey Games, Two T-Shirts, Two Hats, and One $25 C of Red Gift Card (44% Off) 
- REMINDER: Advance Laser Clinic  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Bikini Line, Upper Lip and Underarms (Save $7,789 or 98% Off) 
- REMINDER: Posh de Luxe Nail Lounge  $25 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (58% Off) 
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa Inc: $99 for Ultra-Cavitation Body Slimming, Contouring, and Cellulite Reduction or Three ReFirme Skin Tightening and Firming Treatments (60% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Dinner and Drinks (50% Off) 
- PopCorners: $25 for 24 x 32 g Bags of PopCorners Popped Corn Tortilla Chips with Free Shipping (43% Off) 
- The Body Shop: 50% Off Any One Item In-Store Coupon (Until Oct 28) 
- WestJet & Air Canada: Extra 20% Off Flights within Western Canada (Book by Oct 26) 
- Clearly Contacts: Two for One + Free Shipping or Free Glasses for New Customers (Until Oct 25) 

The Koto Sushi Lounge deal has already sold over 650 vouchers at the time of this post.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $35 for an Express Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gloss Salon and Spa  $59 for Full Highlights or Full Solid Colour 60+ Foils (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pristine Vehicles  $44 For A Complete Mobile Interior And Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gella  $15 for 12 Packs of 10 Bling Bling and Glitter Nail Stickers with Free Shipping (88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PhotoBin  $14 for a Custom 20-Page 8.75 x 11 Photobook (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Down and Feather Company  $29 for Two Memory Foam Pillows (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kananaskis Heli Tours  $325 for a Rockies Heritage Romance Helicopter Tour for 2 People, Including a 60 Minute Wilderness Stop, Snowshoeing, Bottle of Champagne, Dessert and a Framed Souvenir Photo (Save $370 or 53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Dinner and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for an Interior/Exterior Detailing Package with Oil, Lube and Filter Change Inspection & More (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- Loose Moose Theatre Company: $15 for Improv Show: 2 Tickets (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $20 for $40 Lunch or Brunch or $40 for $80 Dinner Bistro Cuisine (50% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: Friends & Family Sale  20% Off Your Entire Purchase or 10% Off Kitchen Electrics (Oct 26-29) 
- GoodLife Fitness: FREE 5 Day Trial Pass 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books 15% off + Free Shipping (Until Oct 31) 
- Calgary Stampeders: $10 Off Western Semi-Final Playoff Tickets Promo Code (Nov 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $34 for a Set of Self Adhesive Wall Decals, Including Taxes and Shipping (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aqua Swiss Watch  $279 for a SWISSPORT XG Premium Designer Stainless Steel Watch by Aquaswiss (Save $1,521 or 84% Off) 
- Last Chance: Debbies Kitchen  $39 for a 4 Hour Interactive Cooking Class at Your Home, Including Food and Supplies (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pristine Vehicles  $44 For A Complete Mobile Interior And Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Gella  $15 for 12 Packs of 10 Bling Bling and Glitter Nail Stickers with Free Shipping (88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Supreme Shine  $35 for an Express Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: PhotoBin  $14 for a Custom 20-Page 8.75 x 11 Photobook (65% Off) 
- Balance Feng Shui: $199 for a Three-Hour Feng Shui Home Consultation (60% Off) 
- The Auburn Restaurant & Lounge: $15 for a Contemporary Cuisine and Drinks. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $20 for $40 Lunch or Brunch or $40 for $80 Dinner Bistro Cuisine (50% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: 30% Off Any Purchase of $30 or More Coupon (Until Oct 28) 
- Payless Shoes: 30% Off Entire In-Store Purchase Friends & Family Event (Until Oct 28) 
- Nine West Shoes: 30% Off Entire Purchase Friends & Family Sale 
- Well.ca: $7 Off Pampers & Huggies Economy Plus Diapers + $10 Off Promo Code (Until Oct 28) 

The Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro deal has sold over 500 vouchers.

The PhotoBin deal has sold over 400 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 28 Deals:

- Dealfind Product  $29 for a Remote Controlled Flying Shark Air Ranger, Including Taxes and Shipping (58% Off) 
- WidgetLove.com  $24 for a 24-Piece Professional Make-up Brush Set with Travel Case (Save $151 or 86% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $15 for a One-Size Fits All Winter Sport Mask  Choose from 3 Colours (63% Off) 
- Last Chance: Pristine Vehicles  $44 For A Complete Mobile Interior And Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Eyewear Dealz  $95 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer, Aviator, or Clubmaster Designer Sunglasses (Save $100 or 51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $34 for a Set of Self Adhesive Wall Decals, Including Taxes and Shipping (66% Off) 
- Western Pride Car Cleaning  $49 for an Auto Detail Package for Car or $59 for a Truck or SUV (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow-Dry, and Style with Optional Partial Highlights (66% Off) 
- Robeez Footwear: 30% Off All Online Orders (Until Oct 31) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Full-Priced Styles. In-Stores Only (Oct 28) 
- la Vie en Rose: Pink Sale  Save up to 70% Off Select Items

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lorenzos Pizzeria  $14 for a 16 Inch 3 Topping Pizza, Including a Caesar Salad and a Slice of Garlic Bread (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite Services  $29 for 1, $39 for 2 OR $99 for 6 In-Home 60-Minute Massages  Choose from 7 Massage Types (Save $91 or %76 Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $19 For A 60 Minute Professional Photoshoot In-Studio Or On Location With An 8×10 Print And More (Save $266 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $14 for a Camera Lens Coffee Mug (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingDeal Products  $24 For A Unique Slim Stainless Steel Watch with LED Display Includes Taxes And Free Shipping  2 Colour Options (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 and Up for a Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour, with Snowshoeing, Champagne, Photos & More (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $651 or 93% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $29 for a Remote Controlled Flying Shark Air Ranger, Including Taxes and Shipping (58% Off) 
- Sharkys Taphouse: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink at Lunch (50% Of) 
- Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria: $20 for $40 Worth of Sandwiches, Pizzas, Desserts, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Dinner and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 29  Nov 4) 
- Little Burgundy Shoes: Extra 30% Off All Sale Shoes + Free Shipping Promo Code 
- McDonalds: FREE Small Coffee (Oct 29- Nov 4) 

There's a lot of restaurant deals on the blog today. The Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria deal has already sold over 1,000+ vouchers.

McDonalds FREE Coffee promotion is back! Starting today (Monday, October 29) until Sunday, November 4, 2012, you can get a FREE Small Hot Brewed Coffee from McDonalds.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Dental Care Session, Including a Complete Oral Exam, 2 Units of Cleaning and 1 Unit of Polishing and Fluoride Treatment (Save $259 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $35 for a Mobile Hair Package (Save $90 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp- $20 For A 20 Class Pass At Fit Body Bootcamp Plus A 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photo Art Studio  $39 for a 4-week Online Digital Photography OR Adobe Certification Course (92% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products  $25 For A Cooks Essentials Electric Cookie Press With 12 Discs And 3 Icing Nozzles, Includes Tax And Delivery (55% Off) 
- Last Chance: Posh de Luxe Nail Lounge  $25 for a Pedicure and Shellac Manicure (58% Off) 
- Last Chance: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: PhotoBin  $14 for a Custom 20-Page 8.75 x 11 Photobook (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Advance Laser Clinic  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts of Your Choice, Including Bikini Line, Upper Lip and Underarms (Save $7,789 or 98% Off) 
- Last Chance: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $20 for $40 Lunch or Brunch or $40 for $80 Dinner Bistro Cuisine (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lorenzos Pizzeria  $14 for a 16 Inch 3 Topping Pizza, Including a Caesar Salad and a Slice of Garlic Bread (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria: $20 for $40 Worth of Sandwiches, Pizzas, Desserts, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Five Star Holiday Decor: $129 for a Holiday Lighting Package Including Installation of 125 Feet of Incandescent C7 Lights, Removal, and Storage for a One-Storey Home or $220 for a Two-Storey Home (57% Off) 
- Golf Canada Calgary Centre: $12 for 2 or $49 for 10 Large Baskets of Driving-Range Balls (50% Off) 
- IKEA: Sofa Event  Buy a Fabric Sofa, Loveseat or Armchair and Get the Second for 50% Off (Until Nov 18) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off Promo Code & iPad mini Giveaway 
- American Apparel  $25 for $50 to Spend Online American Apparel  Valid Towards Sale Price Items, Clothing, Accessories & More (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sassy Salon  $35 for a 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant  $15 for a $30 Credit OR $30 for a $60 Credit Towards Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kananaskis Heli Tours  $325 For A Romantic Heli Tour For 2 Including A Bottle Of Champagne, Framed Photo, Dessert And More (Save $370 or 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hallmark Electronics  $99 for an Android 4.0 Ultra-Slim 7-inch Tablet PC with a 1 Year Warranty 
- Learning Language Software  $190 For Rosetta Stone Spanish (Latin America), French, Italian, Mandarin Or German, Level 1 -5 Set With Free Shipping (Save $309 or 62% Off) 
- Last Chance: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for an Interior/Exterior Detailing Package with Oil, Lube and Filter Change Inspection & More (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kay Spa  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $701 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Dental Care Session, Including a Complete Oral Exam, 2 Units of Cleaning and 1 Unit of Polishing and Fluoride Treatment (Save $259 or 84% Off) 
- LiveItNexus: $29 for a Leather iPad Case with 360-Degree Rotating Stand (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services  $59 for an Oil Change, Tire Rotation, and 30-Point Inspection, or $79 for a Seasonal Tire Changeover (Save $110 or 65% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 31) 
- Rickis: 70% Off All Sale Tops In-Store and Online (Until Nov 1) 
- Groupon: Save up to 78% Off Personalized Holiday Cards with Free Shipping from Vistaprint 
- Lids.ca: Buy One, Get One 50% Off (BOGO) Sale 

Happy Halloween everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tipperarys Pub  $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Pub Fare, Fresh Pizza and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tahiti Tans  $29 For One Month Of Unlimited UV Tanning (61% Off) 
- Tree Top Shop  $29 for a Spy Pen with Video Camera and 2GB of Memory OR $49 for an 8GB HD Spy Watch OR $69 for Both (73% Off) 
- Formalwill.ca: $24 To Create Your Own Legal Will (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Gloss Salon and Spa  $59 for Full Highlights or Full Solid Colour 60+ Foils (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Supreme Shine  $35 for an Express Interior and Exterior Car Detailing Package, Including Hand Wash and Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sassy Salon  $35 for a 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Apparel  $25 for $50 to Spend Online American Apparel  Valid Towards Sale Price Items, Clothing, Accessories & More (50% Off) 
- ISO Beauty  $49 for a Proliss Hair Dryer (76% Off) 
- Naturalase  $119 for Two or $229 for Four Spider-Vein Treatments (70% Off) 
- Groupon: $25 for Hotel New York Embossed Dobby-Stripe Microfibre Sheet Set. Multiple Colours and Sizes Available (64% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 20% Off Lego + $5 Off Promo Code (Until Nov 1) 
- The Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Save 15% or 25% Off Almost Anything (Until Nov 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 2 Deals:

- ING Direct  Its Back! FREE $50 Holiday Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Dec 31) 
- HOT DEAL: The Best Of Beauty Hair Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Style, Scalp Massage, Shwarzkopf Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Colour or Partial Highlight (Save $186 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Yoga Studio South  $39 for a 10 Class Pass (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eminence Spa  $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elite Jewels  $29 for a Womens Gemstone Sterling Silver Soltaire Ring  Choose from 11 Stones and 4 Sizes (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingDeal Products  $20 for a LEGO Inspired Digital Watch, Includes Tax And Free Shipping!  Choose from 15 Unique Colours and Styles (76% Off) 
- Last Chance: Dealfind Product  $29 for a Remote Controlled Flying Shark Air Ranger, Including Taxes and Shipping (58% Off) 
- Last Chance: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria: $20 for $40 Worth of Sandwiches, Pizzas, Desserts, and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Scotiabank Saddledome: BON JOVIBecause We Can: Exclusive Ticket Package for $135 
- Cesar Millan Live: $35 for a Ticket to Cesar Millan Live on November 15 at 7:30 p.m. Two Seating Options Available (48% Off) 
- She Apparel: $35 for $70 Worth of Bras and Swimwear with Custom Fitting (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Win $200 in TeamBucks! 
- Nordstrom: Half-Yearly Sale  Save up to 40% Off on Your Favourite Brands (Until Nov 11) 

ING Directs popular $50 Bonus promo is back! You can get an extra $50 Holiday Bonus for FREE when you open any free ING Direct account. They featured the same promo back in August and a lot of people used my Orange Key # 33318324S1 to open up a new account.

Today's your last chance to buy Groupon's Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria deal. The deal is very popular and has sold over 5,000 vouchers!

LivingSocial is featuring a ticket package to BON JOVI concert at the Dome on April 2.

You can save 48% off tickets to Cesar Millan Live on Groupon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $39 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 60 High Resolution Printable Images on DVD, an 8×10 and Three 5×7 Prints (Save $200 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bijouterie Venise  $15 for an iPad Smart Cover Case  Available in 7 Colours (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dillyeo  $35 for a Chefmaster Smokeless Indoor Stovetop Barbeque Grill (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Eminence Spa  $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $129 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments for a Small, $189 for a Medium, or $350 for Large Area (79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MGs Cleaning Service  $59 for One or $149 for Three Two-Hour Home Cleaning Sessions (Save $121 or 67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Stampeders  $10 Off Stamps vs Riders Western Semi-Final Playoff Tickets Promo Code (Nov 11) 
- Michaels: Lowest Prices of the Season + Lots of Coupons 
- Golf Town: Annual Demo Event  Save up to 60% Off (Starting Nov 3, 9am) 
- Future Shop: After Hours Online Sale (Nov 3 & 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Greenleaf Health Centre  $29 for Your Choice of Either a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with a First Time Consultation, 4 Infrared Sauna Sessions, or 2 Chinese Herbal Steams (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Adara Hotel in Whistler, BC  $84 and Up for a 1 or 3 Night Stay in a Queen Suite or Loft (44% Off) 
- Tree Top Shop  $29 for an iPad 2 & 3 Compatible Case with Bluetooth Keyboard  Choose from 4 Colours (68% Off) 
- Last Chance: Eminence Spa  $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- Last Chance: Mobile Spa Elite Services  $29 for 1, $39 for 2 OR $99 for 6 In-Home 60-Minute Massages  Choose from 7 Massage Types (Save $91 or %76 Off) 
- Last Chance: Lorenzos Pizzeria  $14 for a 16 Inch 3 Topping Pizza, Including a Caesar Salad and a Slice of Garlic Bread (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bijouterie Venise  $15 for an iPad Smart Cover Case  Available in 7 Colours (70% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada: $49 for One Month of Music Lessons (51% Off) 
- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $188 for PADI Open Water Diver Certification Course with Four Certification Dives (50% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: Save 20% or 25% Off a Single Regular Priced Item Coupon (Until Nov 8) 
- Chapters Indigo: New Website + Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase Promo Code (Until Nov 30) 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $50 Holiday Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beaute Minceur  $35 for 2 Forty Five Minute Electrotherapy Body Contouring Sessions, Including 2 Heat Diathermy Body Wraps (Save $265 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Silver Beauty Spa  $19 for a Pedicure and Eyebrow Threading. On Stephen Ave Walk (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Well.ca  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers + $20 Gift Card  Including Tax & Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 For $209 Towards Prescription Eyewear Plus Bonus Gifts: Free Sunglasses, Cleaning Kit And 50% Off Non-Prescription Sunglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- Dillyeo  $29 for Genuine Rabbit Fur Ear Muffs (64% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products  $39 for a Deck of 24K Gold-Plated Playing Cards  Tax and Shipping Included (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: Chic Effectz  $35 for a Mobile Hair Package (Save $90 or 72% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 and Up for a Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour, with Snowshoeing, Champagne, Photos & More (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: American Apparel  $25 for $50 to Spend Online American Apparel  Valid Towards Sale Price Items, Clothing, Accessories & More (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Dental Care Session, Including a Complete Oral Exam, 2 Units of Cleaning and 1 Unit of Polishing and Fluoride Treatment (Save $259 or 84% Off) 
- Omega Spa: $89 for Two Microdermabrasions (60% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for Brazilian Wax (53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 5-11) 
- Starbucks Store: 10% Off your First Online Purchase Coupon Code 
- Dealfind.com: $19 for 1 Year Subscription to Maxim Magazine, OR Two Year Subscription to Fashion Magazine, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Up to 71% Off) 
- Empire Theatres: Holiday Gift Deal  Buy $30 Gift Card, Get $30 in Empire Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $25 for a 60-Minute Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 For 3 Spider Vein / Broken Capillary ELOS Treatments (Save $1,461 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Neverland Sales  $14 for an Initial Necklace Made with Swarovski Elements (72% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products: $18 For a Ultra Convenient Micro-Fiber Wearable Towel Includes Tax And Free Shipping!  5 Colour Options (55% Off) 
- Last Chance: Rajdoot Restaurant  $15 for a $30 Credit OR $30 for a $60 Credit Towards Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sassy Salon  $35 for a 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Well.ca  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers + $20 Gift Card  Including Tax & Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $20 for Five Buckets of Indoor Driving Range Balls (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics and Wellness  $150 for a Cellulite Reduction and Skin Tightening. Four Options Available (Save $450 or 75% Off) 
- Mexx: Dress Sale  40% Off Womens Regular-Priced Dresses (Until Nov 18) 
- Home Outfitters: Home Days  Featuring Lowest Prices of the Season (Nov 6-8) 
- Clearly Contacts: FREE Pair of Designer Glasses for New Customers (Until Nov 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 7 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: 40% ¨C 80% Off Winter Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Calgary + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Nov 15-18) 
- HOT DEAL: Urban Rice ¨C $15 for an All You Can Eat Chinese Buffet for 2 People, Including Dumplings, Dim Sum and Beef Ribs (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Phamtastic Nails and Spa ¨C $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa ¨C $49 for a Detailed Hair Consultation, Your Choice of Full Colour OR 12 Partial Hi Lites, with a Wash, Scalp Massage, Hair Cut and Blow Dry (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Daily Nutrition ¨C $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract ¨C Taxes and Shipping Included (78% Off) 
- Hot Deallio ¨C $89 For A 7¡å Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) Tablet, Taxes Included (Save $196 or 69% Off) 
- Last Chance: Tipperary¡¯s Pub ¨C $25 for $50 Worth of Steaks, Pub Fare, Fresh Pizza and More (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: CalAlta Autoglass ¨C $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN ¨C $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Live Well Acupuncture: $79 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Treatments (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Life Photo Studios ¨C $39 for Group-Photo-Shoot and Print Package for Up to 15 People (Save $99 or 72% Off) 
- IKEA ¨C Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 7) 
- Well.ca: $15 for a Women¡¯s Beauty Basics Bundle Including Gillette and CoverGirl Products and 5 Bonus Gifts with Free Shipping (39% Off) 
- Entertainment Books: $7 Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Nov 11) 

The Sample Sale Guys are coming back to Calgary! Their Fall Designer Clothing Sale back in September was so successful that they¡¯re coming back with a bigger and better Winter Sale on November 15-18. The event will again be held at the Days Inn Calgary hotel on Macleod Trail. Visit my blog to print a coupon that will save you an extra 10% off your purchase.

The Urban Rice deal on DealFind has already sold over 250 vouchers.

You can save $7 off and get free shipping on all 2013 Entertainment Coupon Books.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 8 Deals:

- PHOTOBOMB Photography: Special Promo  $150 Off Photo-Booth Packages (Book by Dec 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure, a 65 Minute Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eaglequest Douglasdale  $39 for a Green Fee Pass for 2 OR $99 for Five 18-Hole Green Fee Passes (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Snow & Skate  $25 For A Snowboard Tune-Up Including Hot Wax, Sharpen And Minor Fills  2 Locations (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NuMe Style  $39 for a Fashionista Flat Iron (74% Off) 
- Jade & Juliet  $16 For A Six-Wheel Nail Art Set-Comes With 6 Different Sets Including Taxes And Shipping (59% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Yoga Studio South  $39 for a 10 Class Pass (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- Last Chance: Bijouterie Venise  $15 for an iPad Smart Cover Case  Available in 7 Colours (70% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Best Of Beauty Hair Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Style, Scalp Massage, Shwarzkopf Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of Colour or Partial Highlight (Save $186 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Urban Rice  $15 for an All You Can Eat Chinese Buffet for 2 People, Including Dumplings, Dim Sum and Beef Ribs (50% Off) 
- NuCurves LipoLaser  $149 for a Wellness in Southwest (70% Off) 
- Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse & Bar: $25 for $50 Worth of Seafood, Steak, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Choose from $170 Worth of Coupons 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Regular Priced Styles (Until Nov 11) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 20% Off PlasmaCars + Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase Promo Code 

PHOTOBOMB Photography is offering a special $150 discount on their Photo Booth packages. I hired them for my baby girls 1 month celebration later this month. Im excited to see my guests reaction when they see a Photo Booth set up at the party.

The Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse & Bar deal has sold over 300 vouchers. If you buy the deal, I highly recommend you order the calamari. I think it's the best in the city.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sassy Salon  $35 for a 60-Min Shellac Manicure & 60-Min Pedicure (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sassy Salon  $35 For A 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure & 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (65% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $24 for a Dashboard MD 80 Video Camera (76% Off) 
- eFizzle.com  $8 For Two Universal Ballpoint Stylus Pens, Taxes Included (73% Off) 
- Last Chance: Victoria Hall Photography  $39 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including 60 High Resolution Printable Images on DVD, an 8×10 and Three 5×7 Prints (Save $200 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure, a 65 Minute Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Eaglequest Douglasdale  $39 for a Green Fee Pass for 2 OR $99 for Five 18-Hole Green Fee Passes (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse & Bar: $25 for $50 Worth of Seafood, Steak, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Vibe Exercise Studio  $20 for 10 Group Fitness Classes with Orientation Session and Before-and-After Body Composition Measurements (89% Off) 
- Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics  $99 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $199 for a Medium, or $299 for a Large Area (Save $201 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  $19 for a 1-Year Subscription to Maxim Magazine  Including Tax and Free Shipping (71% Off) 
- Michaels: Friends & Family  25% Off Your Entire Purchase (Nov 9-12) 
- Roots Canada: 25% Off Your Purchase  Customer Appreciation (Until Nov 11) 
- GAP: 30% Off Entire Purchase  Gap Friends Event (Nov 9-12) 
- Disney Store: 25% Off Entire Purchase  Friends & Family Coupon (Until Nov 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lullaby Lane  $20 for $40 Worth of Baby Products, Clothing, Furniture, Toys and Maternity Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Premiere Photomall  $12 for ONE OR $18 for TWO 2013 Customizable Photo Wall Calendar  Free Shipping (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brite Brush  $59 for a UV Self Sanitizing LED Electric Toothbrush and a Revolutionary Dental Travel Toothbrush (83% Off) 
- Last Chance: Greenleaf Health Centre  $29 for Your Choice of Either a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with a First Time Consultation, 4 Infrared Sauna Sessions, or 2 Chinese Herbal Steams (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sassy Salon  $35 For A 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure & 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- Widget Love  $29 for a Professional 24-Piece Makeup Brush Set with a Carrying Case and Included Shipping (83% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop  $25 for Snowboard or Ski Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- Forever 21: Extra 50% Off Sale Items Weekend Sale (Until Nov 12) 
- ShopAdidas.ca: 40% Off All Regular Priced Items 
- Ebates.ca: Get 24% Cash Back + 30% Off Sitewide at The Body Shop 

TeamBuy's Premiere Photomall deal has sold over 250 vouchers.

For a limited time, Adidass Official Website is offering 40% off all regular priced items. Adidas offers free shipping on all orders over $50.

Ebates.ca is offering 4X Cash Back at The Body Shop! That means you can get 24% cash back when you shop The Body Shop through Ebates! On top of that, The Body Shop is currently offering 30% Off Sitewide so youll get an amazing deal if you combine both offers!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $799 for 6 Forty Five Minute Zerona Treatments for Your Choice of Buttocks, Stomach, Back, Thighs, Chin, Arms and Chest (Save $1,826 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Down & Feather Company  $39 and Up for a White Goose Feather Duvet. 4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $20 for a Pair of Designer Inspired Womens Winter Boots (76% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sassy Salon  $35 For A 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure & 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Well.ca  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers + $20 Gift Card  Including Tax & Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- Last Chance: Adara Hotel in Whistler, BC  $84 and Up for a 1 or 3 Night Stay in a Queen Suite or Loft (44% Off) 
- Last Chance: Silver Beauty Spa  $19 for a Pedicure and Eyebrow Threading. On Stephen Ave Walk (60% Off) 
- Last Chance: Dealfind.com  $19 for 1 Year Subscription to Maxim Magazine, OR Two Year Subscription to Fashion Magazine, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Up to 71% Off) 
- Last Chance: Beaute Minceur  $35 for 2 Forty Five Minute Electrotherapy Body Contouring Sessions, Including 2 Heat Diathermy Body Wraps (Save $265 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Premiere Photomall  $12 for ONE OR $18 for TWO 2013 Customizable Photo Wall Calendar  Free Shipping (65% Off) 
- Pure Cycle: $175 for a Mountain Bike Super Overhaul (50% Off) 
- Supreme Shine Inc.  $35 for One or $65 for Two Express-Detail Services for a Sedan (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Stampeders  $10 Off Stamps vs Riders Western Semi-Final Playoff Tickets Promo Code (Nov 11) 
- Groupon: $59 for 600-Thread-Count Egyptian-Cotton Sheet Set. 12 Options Available. Free Shipping and Returns (56% Off) 
- Build-A-Bear Workshop: $5 Off a Purchase of $25 or more Coupon (Until Dec 24) 
- Applebees: FREE Entrée for Veterans and Active Canadian Forces on Remembrance Day (Nov 11 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Naturalase Medi Spa  $99 for 4 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on a Body Part of Your Choice (Save $441 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Slimming Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Angelica Holistic  $29 For A Colon Hydrotherapy Session With Consultation (69% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $25 for a Remote Controlled Flying Fish including Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- Trend-Matters: $16 for a Body Slimming Push-up Body Suit (Available in 2 Colours and 2 Sizes)  Taxes and Free Shipping Included (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $25 for a 60-Minute Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Riverside Golf Centre  $20 for Five Buckets of Indoor Driving Range Balls (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse & Bar: $25 for $50 Worth of Seafood, Steak, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Canadian Down & Feather Company  $39 and Up for a White Goose Feather Duvet. 4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- Ladies Outfitters: $20 for $50 or $40 for $80 to Spend on Womens Clothing and Accessories (60% Off) 
- JoyChi Health: $80 for Two, $144 for Four, or $192 for Six Lipo-Laser and Infrared-Massage Treatments (50% Off) 
- Edible Arrangements: $12 for a 12-Piece Mixed Fruit Box, Regular $29 (Until Nov 18) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Customer Appreciation Coupon (Nov 13) 
- Cineplex: Buy $30 Gift Card, Get Holiday Gift Pack worth over $65 

Today's your last chance to buy the following popular deals:

Oceana Seafood, Steakhouse & Bar - sold over 750 vocuhers
Riverside Golf Centre - sold over 475 vouchers
1-888-JUNK-VAN - sold over 250 vouchers

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Jemini Hair Artistry  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 45 Minute Pedicure (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 for a Professional Photo Session for 10 People + 8 Prints, a 10×13 Enlargement & More (Save $144 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Comedy Cave  $29 For A 3 Course Dinner And Comedy Show For 2 People (52% Off) 
- FKS Tech-Guru  $12 for a Portable Mini Luggage Scale including Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- Trend-Matters  $39 For an iPad Compatible Leather Case with Bluetooth Keyboard in Your Choice of Colour, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Phamtastic Nails and Spa  $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Urban Rice  $15 for an All You Can Eat Chinese Buffet for 2 People, Including Dumplings, Dim Sum and Beef Ribs (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Slimming Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- Smoothe Laser Clinics & Aesthetics: $170 for Skincare Services to Target Cellulite and Discoloration (65% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $68 for an Oasis Signature Mani-Pedi or $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- Symantec  Norton Internet Security for only $4.49 after Promo Codes! (Retails for $79.99) 
- Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic: 30% Off 3 Great Brands (Until Nov 14) 
- Entertainment Coupon Books: 20% Off All 2013 Books + Free Shipping (Until Nov 19) 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Brands 5 Days  Save up to 25% On Hot Toy Brands (Lego, Barbie, Crayola, Playmobil & Vtech) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Urban Rice buffet deal featured on DealFind. The deal is very popular and has sold over 1,000 vouchers.

You can get Norton Internet Security for only $4.49 if you enter a couple promo codes! Check out my blog for more details.

Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic are having a Hello, Holidays! sale by offering 30% off your purchase on all 3 sites. 

All 2013 Entertainment Coupon Books are now 20% off plus Free Shipping until Nov 19.

Chapters Indigos popular 5 Brands 5 Days is back! Every day at Indigo.ca, they will reveal a new toy brand deal each day for 5 days. The 5 toy brands that will be featured are Lego, Vtech, Barbie, Playmobil and Crayola. Today's deal is 25% off all Crayola brand toys.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 14 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: 40%  80% Off Winter Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Calgary + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Nov 15-18) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $39 for an Interior Car Detailing Package, Including Complete Vacuum Throughout, Wipe of All Surfaces, Clean Windows, Mirrors, Shampoo of Seats and Floor Mats (Save $107 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riverside Golf Centre  $20 for Five Buckets of Golf Balls on the Indoor Driving Range (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beaute Minceur  $35 For 2 Electrotherapy Inchloss Sessions, Including 2 Heat Diathermy Body Wraps, And Two 10 Minute Body Vibration Sessions (Save $305 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Daily Nutrition  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone Advanced Formula (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Well.ca  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers + $20 Gift Card  Including Tax & Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Douglasdale  $39 for a Green Fee Pass for 2 OR $99 for Five 18-Hole Green Fee Passes (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure, a 65 Minute Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Down & Feather Company  $39 and Up for a White Goose Feather Duvet. 4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  $19 for a 1-Year Subscription to Maxim Magazine  Including Tax and Free Shipping (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jemini Hair Artistry  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 45 Minute Pedicure (67% Off) 
- Yo Dance & Lifestyle: $45 for Ten Drop-In Fitness Classes (75% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: $18 for Large Ice-Cream Cake (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 14) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Select LEGO Brand Toys  5 Brands 5 Days of Savings (Nov 12-16) 
- PayPal: Get 5% Cash Back on All Your Holiday Shopping (Until Dec 10) 

Don't forget The Sample Sale Guys designer winter sale starts tomorrow and goes until Sunday. I suggest you go early on the first day for the best selection of sizes. You can save an extra 10% off your purchase when you print the coupon on my blog.

Today's your last chance to buy TeamBuy's Huggies Diaper deal (sold 1,000+) and Maxim Magazine deal (sold 550+).

Chapters Indigo's is offering 20% off select LEGO Brand Toys today. You can save an extra $5 off any purchase of $30 or more when you enter the promo code NOVEMBER12.

You can get 5% cash back when shop online and use PayPal during their Holidays Made Happier Cash Back promotion.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Premium Mink or Signature Eyelash Extensions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Icefields Heli Tours  $325 For A Romantic Heli Tour For 2 Including A Bottle Of Champagne, Framed Photo, Dessert And More (Save $370 or 53% Off) 
- American Apparel  $19 for an American Apparel Circle Scarf (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Premiere Photomall  $12 for ONE OR $18 for TWO 2013 Customizable Photo Wall Calendar  Free Shipping (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sassy Salon  $35 for a 60-Min Shellac Manicure & 60-Min Pedicure (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery  $18 for Large Ice-Cream Cake (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detailing  $39 for an Interior Car Detailing Package, Including Complete Vacuum Throughout, Wipe of All Surfaces, Clean Windows, Mirrors, Shampoo of Seats and Floor Mats (Save $107 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Riverside Golf Centre  $20 for Five Buckets of Golf Balls on the Indoor Driving Range (60% Off) 
- Prim & Propr: $55 for a Manicure and Facial Fit for a Princess (52% Off) 
- Angles Hair and Aesthetics: $39 for a Haircut, Deep Conditioning, and Style with Option for Colour or Highlights (59% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Barbie Toys Today Only  5 Brands 5 Days of Savings (Nov 12-16) 
- Starbucks: Buy One, Get One Free Event (Nov 15-18, from 2-5pm) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 10%-25% Off Friends & Family Event (Nov 15-18) 
- WestJet: Two Day Sale  Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Nov 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 16 Deals:

- ING Direct: FREE $100 Apple Gift Card + $50 Holiday Bonus Orange Key Promo (Until Dec 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Tóc Hair Studio Akademy  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $155 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for 3 Elos Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $957 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Studio  $89 For 2 Rejuvenating Facial Treatments Inlcuding Microdermabrasion Treatment And IPL Photofacial (Save $511 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: American Apparel  4 Nail Polish for $10 (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Sport Wash Centre  $30 for a Full Hockey Equipment Sanitization including Tax (50% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products: $23 for 4 Super Dry Hair Towels, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lullaby Lane  $20 for $40 Worth of Baby Products, Clothing, Furniture, Toys and Maternity Products (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Premium Mink or Signature Eyelash Extensions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 for a Professional Photo Session for 10 People + 8 Prints, a 10×13 Enlargement & More (Save $144 or 80% Off) 
- nonstopGOLF: $119 for Two One-Hour TrackMan Golf Swing Analysis Sessions (54% Off) 
- Buddhas Veggie Restaurant: $12 for a Chinese and Pan-Asian Cuisine. Two Options Available (52% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Vtech Toys Today  5 Brands 5 Days of Savings (Nov 16 Only) 
- Mexx: 50% Off Friends & Family Sale (Nov 15-17) 
- Toys R Us: Moonlight Madness Sale (Nov 16 Only) 

ING Direct has two amazing offers right now. You can get a $50 bonus for FREE when you open a new account and a FREE $100 Apple Gift Card when you open a free THiVE Chequing Account! You can combine and get both offers if you're a new client. Exisiting clients can still qualify for the Apple Gift Card.

Toys R Us/ Babies R Us is having a Moonlight Madness Sale tonight only (Friday, November 16, 2012) with hourly specials starting at 6pm to 12am.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 17 Deals:

- Dealfind Product  $45 for an LED Antigravity Terrestrial Globe, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a Pair of Australian 2-Button Luxury Boots in Grey  Tax Included (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- Makeupbrushdeals.com  $10 For A Stylish Portable Mini Travelling 5 Piece Brush Set Including Tax And Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Care Services  $799 for 6 Forty Five Minute Zerona Treatments for Your Choice of Buttocks, Stomach, Back, Thighs, Chin, Arms and Chest (Save $1,826 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $68 for an Oasis Signature Mani-Pedi or $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buddhas Veggie Restaurant  $12 for a Chinese and Pan-Asian Cuisine. Two Options Available (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Esthetic Studio  $89 For 2 Rejuvenating Facial Treatments Inlcuding Microdermabrasion Treatment And IPL Photofacial (Save $511 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tóc Hair Studio Akademy  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $155 or 82% Off) 
- Chique Pharma Weight Control Clinic: $99 for Four 30-Minute Ultrasonic Sculpting Treatments (72% Off) 
- Rampage Paintball  $28 for a Paintball for Four or $39 for Six with Markers, Masks, and Paintballs (68% Off) 
- MVP Mens Salon  $17 for Mens Hall of Fame Haircut (47% Off) 
- Old Navy: Buy One, Get One 50% Off In-store BOGO Sale (Nov 17-21) 
- Build-A-Bear Workshop: 25% Off Entire Purchase Friends & Family Sale (Until Nov 18) 
- Toys R Us: Save 15%-25% Off All Video Games (Nov 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for a 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap, Including Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion Treatment (Save $431 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a Set of 2 Swarovski Elements Crystal Double Tiered Bracelets  Including Taxes (Save $108 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Comedy Cave  $29 For A 3 Course Dinner And Comedy Show For 2 People (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Naturalase Medi Spa  $99 for 4 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on a Body Part of Your Choice (Save $441 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 for 2 TriLipo Slimming Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Premiere Photomall  $12 for ONE OR $18 for TWO 2013 Customizable Photo Wall Calendar  Free Shipping (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Down & Feather Company  $39 and Up for a White Goose Feather Duvet. 4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  $19 for a 1-Year Subscription to Maxim Magazine  Including Tax and Free Shipping (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $18 for Large Ice-Cream Cake (50% Off) 
- Teach International: $149 for a 180-Hour Online Course for an International Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages Certificate (90% Off) 
- Tonys Sunshine Cleaning  $49 for Three or $69 for Five Rooms of Carpet Cleaning or $57 for Upholstery Cleaning (51% Off) 
- Aeropostale: 30% Off Friends & Family Sale (Until Nov 18) 
- Please Mum: Buy 1, Get 1 80% Off Entire Store (Until Nov 19) 
- Ebates.ca: Get 12% Cash Back + 40% Off Sitewide at The Body Shop (Nov 18) 

The Swarovski Elements Bracelet deal has sold over 2,000 vouchers.

Today's your last chance to buy Groupon's Marble Slap Creamery deal. They've sold over 1,000 vouchers in Calgary and over 10,000 across Canada.

You can save 40% off sitewide at The Body Shop, plus you can earn 12% cash back through eBates.ca

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AutoPro  $29 for a Winterizing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmission Fluid, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-end Inspection, and Tire Rotation or Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Discover Banff Tours  $79 for a 4-Hour Snowshoeing or Ice Walk Adventure for 2 With Souvenir Mugs (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Artzoomers	- $36 for a 16×20 Custom Gallery Wrapped Canvas Print Plus $50 Off Your Next Order (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $34 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $116 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 for a Professional Photo Session for 10 People + 8 Prints, a 10×13 Enlargement & More (Save $144 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jemini Hair Artistry  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 45 Minute Pedicure (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Angles Hair and Aesthetics: $39 for a Haircut, Deep Conditioning, and Style with Option for Colour or Highlights (59% Off) 
- REMINDER :Big Grin: erma Vital  $49 for a 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap, Including Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion Treatment (Save $431 or 90% Off) 
- Mobile Spa Elite: $39 for two 60-minute massages in the comfort of your own home (84% Off) 
- Spice Wellness: $69 for a 60-Minute Massage and Sauna Session with a One-Month Whole-Body-Vibration Membership (Save $255 or 79% Off) 
- WagJag: Save up to 90% off a Subscription to National Geographic (2 Options) 
- Gap, Old Navy & Banana Republic: 30% Off Merry Monday Online Sale (Nov 19 Only) 
- Dropbox.com: FREE 2GB Online Storage + 500MB Bonus  Bring your photos, docs and videos anywhere 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $100 Apple Gift Card + $50 Holiday Bonus Orange Key Promo (Until Dec 31) 

Dropbox.com is a free service that lets you bring all your photos, documents and videos anywhere. This means that any file you save to your Dropbox will automatically save to all your computers, phones and even the Dropbox website. Everyone who sign-ups for DropBox.com will get 2GB of storage for free. If you click and sign-up with any of the links in this post, DropBox will give the each of us an extra 500MB of bonus space for free.

The National Geographic deal has sold over 1,900+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage and Your Choice of a 60 Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mobile Spa Elite Services  $29 for 1, $49 for 3 OR $89 for 6 In-Home 60-Minute Massages  Choose from 7 Massage Types (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ananta Health  $39 For Two 60 Minute Private Hypnosis Sessions For Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Motivation & More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Seasons Collection  $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 12 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Center  $39 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Riverside Golf Centre  $20 for Five Buckets of Golf Balls on the Indoor Driving Range (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolute Auto Detailing  $39 for an Interior Car Detailing Package, Including Complete Vacuum Throughout, Wipe of All Surfaces, Clean Windows, Mirrors, Shampoo of Seats and Floor Mats (Save $107 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buddhas Veggie Restaurant  $12 for a Chinese and Pan-Asian Cuisine. Two Options Available (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag  Save up to 90% off a Subscription to National Geographic (2 Options) 
- REMINDER: AutoPro  $29 for a Winterizing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmission Fluid, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-end Inspection, and Tire Rotation or Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- Fiddlers Green Pub Beddington: $20 for Pub Fare Classics and Pint of Beer for Two (50% Off) 
- Maurya Fine East Indian Cuisine: $15 for an Indian Cuisine for Two or $25 for Four (50% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Stock up Save on the Hottest Toys Event  Up to 40% Off 
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week Start Now 
- Apple: Black Friday Shopping Event (Nov 23) 
- Hotels.com: 48 Hour Sale  Save up to 40% Off (Nov 20-21) 

Today's your last chance to buy Absolute Auto Detailing deal. They have sold 417 vouchers at the time of this post. There`s a limit of only 500 vouchers available.

Buddha's Veggie Restaurant deal also ends today. They've sold over 750+ vouchers.

This coming Friday, Nov 23 is Black Friday! Its the day after US Thanksgiving where American retailers drastically drop their prices and offer blow-out sales to kick off the holiday shopping season. It is their busiest shopping day of the year. A lot of Canadian retailers have recently tried to battle the cross-border Black Friday shopping by offering deals of their own. Make sure you check the blog on Black Friday (Nov 23) and Cyber Monday (Nov 26) for a comprehensive list of all the best and hottest local and online deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 21 Deals:

- Entertainment: Black Friday 30% Off All 2013 Books + Free Shipping (Nov 21-25) 
- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipo-Laser Treatments on 2 Body Parts, 3 Twenty Minute Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Infrared Massage Treatments (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $22 for a Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $39 For A 60 Minute Professional Mobile Photoshoot Including An 8×10 And Three 5×7 Prints And 60 Images On DVD (Save $200 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Douglasdale  $39 for a Green Fee Pass for 2 OR $99 for Five 18-Hole Green Fee Passes (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair & Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Premium Mink or Signature Eyelash Extensions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage and Your Choice of a 60 Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- Gloss Salon and Spa: $59 for for womens full highlights OR for womens full colour (51% Off) 
- Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 21) 
- Future Shop: V.I.P. Sale In-Store Only (Nov 22) 
- Garage: 40% Off Site Wide Black Friday Sale (Nov 21-25) 
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Event Starts Now  Save up to 60% Off (Nov 20-26) 
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sneak Peek of Deals (Nov 23-25) 
- Walmart: Sneak Peek Black Friday Flyer (Nov 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Picture Perfect Photography by Leigh  $39 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, Including 60 High Res Images on DVD, an 8×10 and Three 5×7 Prints (Save $175 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $118 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eminence Spa  $99 For 6 Cellulite Reduction Sessions On A Body Part Of Your Choice (Save $901 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tóc Hair Studio Akademy  $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $155 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for 3 Elos Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $957 or 96% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $25 for $50 to spend on full snowboard or ski tune-up (50% Off) 
- SkinScience Clinic: $89 for One or $159 for Two Dermaplaning Sessions (Save $111 or 56% Off) 
- South St. Burger Co: $10 for $20 towards Food (50% Off) 
- Costco: Be Entertained! Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 22- Dec 2) 
- Costco: Black Friday Event Starts Now! Save on Exclusive Online Offers 
- Babies R Us: Black Friday Half Price Event (Nov 23-25) 
- Staples: Black Friday Deals Sneak Peek Flyer (Nov 23) 
- The Source: Black Friday starts early  shop now (Nov 22-25) 
- Chapters Indigo: Black Friday Deals Start Now (Nov 22-25) 
- Lids.ca: Black Friday starts now  35% Off + Free Shipping on Orders over $60 (Nov 22-23) 

WagJag's South St. Burger Co deal is a hot seller. They've already sold over 500 vouchers. They are valid at 3 locations in Calgary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 23 Deals:

Today is Black Friday!

- Black Friday 2012 Calgary Shopping Sales (Nov 23) 
- HOT DEAL: Sears Upholstery and Carpet Cleaning Calgary  $69 for 3 Rooms of Carpet Cleaning or Upholstery Cleaning of a 3 Seat Sofa (Save $71 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $29 for 2-Hours of Indoor Golf Simulation (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Golf Academy Dome  $13 for a One Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls  Indoor Golf Dome (52% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa  $129 for a Eight Ways to Get Clearer Skin (50% Off) 
- Southwood Fine Drycleaning: $15 for $30 Worth of Green and Toxic-Free Dry Cleaning at Fine Drycleaning (50% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Black Friday 1/2 Price Event (Nov 23-29) 
- Jacob: Black Friday  Everything 40% Off (Nov 21-25) 
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Event  40% Off NHL Jerseys In-Store and Online (Until Nov 26) 
- Sears: Black Friday Weekend Sale  Save up to 50% Off Select Items (Nov 22-25) 
- The Bay: Black Friday, and Saturday, and Sunday Sale (Nov 23-25) 
- Future Shop: Black Friday/ Weekend Sale (Nov 23-25) 
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday 3-Day Sale (Nov 23-25) 
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale (Book by Nov 26) 
- Ebates.ca: Black Friday Sale  Earn Double Cash Back on Hundreds of Stores! 
- HostGator: Black Friday 1-Day Sale: 50% Off Web Hosting (Nov 23 Only) 

I will updating the Black Friday 2012 Calgary Shopping Sales post throughout the day whenever I find new Black Friday deals that's worth sharing so check out back often.

Enjoy all the Black Friday savings! Dont forget to come back on Cyber Monday (Monday, November 26, 2012) for the best online deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $10 for a 2 Pack of Key Finders, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $79 for a 7-Inch Vortex A13 Android 4.0 Touchscreen Tablet in White or Black  Tax Included (Save $100 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Emerson  $29 for a Beautiful Hand-Made Leather Wrap Bracelet  Choose from 4 Unique Styles (Save $170 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 for a 60 Minute Silk Body Wrap, Including Full Face and Body Diamond Dermabrasion Treatment (Save $431 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Maurya Fine East Indian Cuisine: $15 for an Indian Cuisine for Two or $25 for Four (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: South St. Burger Co  $10 for $20 towards Food (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: National Golf Academy Dome  $13 for a One Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls  Indoor Golf Dome (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sears Upholstery and Carpet Cleaning Calgary  $69 for 3 Rooms of Carpet Cleaning or Upholstery Cleaning of a 3 Seat Sofa (Save $71 or 51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $29 for 2-Hours of Indoor Golf Simulation (52% Off) 
- Widget Love: $17 for a Five-Piece Apple Power Pack for iPhone or iPod, Available in Six Colours, with Free Shipping (76% Off) 
- Tania MediSPA: $39 for One or $69 for Two 60-Minute Hot-Stone Massages (51% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts: All Frames up to 60% Off Cyber Week Sale 
- Hotels.com: Save 50% Off 4-Day Black Friday to Cyber Monday Sale (Until Nov 26) 
- Marks: 20% Off Everything Friends & Family Sale (Nov 24, 5pm until Close) 
- DealFind: Extra 10% Off Every Deal Promo Code (Until Nov 27) 

Enter the promo code BLACKCYBER10 to save an extra 10% off all DealFind deals.

TeamBuy is featuring a 52% off deal to the new Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing. I wanted to check the place out so I was happy to see the deal.

The Key Finder deal has sold over 1,500 vouchers at the time of this post. There's a limit of 2,000 available so you should buy the deal soon before it sells out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 25 Deals:

- DealFind Product: $39 for a 40¡å x 60¡å Personalized Photo Blanket, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Seasons Collection ¨C $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set ¨C Available in 4 Sizes and 12 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- Lunchbox Theatre: $20 for Two Tickets to a One-Act Play (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Discover Banff Tours ¨C $79 for a 4-Hour Snowshoeing or Ice Walk Adventure for 2 With Souvenir Mugs (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AutoPro ¨C $29 for a Winterizing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmission Fluid, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-end Inspection, and Tire Rotation or Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: National Golf Academy Dome ¨C $13 for a One Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls ¨C Indoor Golf Dome (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite ¨C $39 for two 60-minute massages in the comfort of your own home (84% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products ¨C $79 for a 7-Inch Vortex A13 Android 4.0 Touchscreen Tablet in White or Black ¨C Tax Included (Save $100 or 56% Off) 
- LiveItNexus: $29 for a Leather iPad Case with 360-Degree Rotating Stand (52% Off) 
- Golf Digest Canada: $15 for a 1-Year Digital Subscription (50% Off) 
- Naturalase Medi Spa ¨C $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $199 for a Medium, or $297 for a Large Area (84% Off) 
- Future Shop & Best Buy: Sneak Peek of Cyber Monday Sales 
- Cyber Monday is coming! (Nov 26) 

GO STAMPS GO!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 26 Deals:

Today is Cyber Monday, the biggest online shopping day of the year.

- Cyber Monday 2012 Online Shopping Sales in Canada (Nov 26) 
- Entertainment: Cyber Sale  All 2013 Coupon Book only $25 + Free Shipping (Nov 26-29) 
- HOT DEAL: Differenz Trenz Salon & Spa  $29 for a 30 Minute Manicure with Polish Change and a 45 Minute Pedicure with Polish Change (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Stop  $29 for a Winter Package with Oil, Lube, Filter, All Fluid Top-Ups, Inspection & More (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Darq Tanz  $20 For 1 Month Of Unlimited Full Body Skin Rejuvenation (73% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mobile Spa Elite Services  $29 for 1, $49 for 3 OR $89 for 6 In-Home 60-Minute Massages  Choose from 7 Massage Types (76% Off) 
- LiveItNexus: $12 for One iPhone and iPod Armband (52% Off) 
- The Naked Loft: Cyber Monday Sale  25% Off Your Total Furniture Order (Nov 26) 
- Stylexchange: Cyber Monday  30-50% Off All Regular Price Items (Nov 26) 
- Forever 21: Cyber Monday  Save up to 70% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 26) 
- HostGator.com: Cyber Monday Sale  50% Off All Hosting Plans (Nov 26) 
- The Body Shop: Cyber Monday Offer  50% Off Sitewide + 12% Cash Back on Ebates 
- Ebates: Cyber Monday  Get Double Cash Back at 100`s of Stores (Nov 26) 
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals Week  New Deals Every Day 
- Costco: Cyber Monday Savings  Exclusive Online Offers 
- Toys R Us: Cyber Monday Deals  Online & In-Store (Nov 26) 
- Golf Town: Cyber Monday  Save up to 70% Off Online Only (Nov 26) 
- Sport Chek: Cyber Monday  15% Off Your Order + Free Shipping (Nov26) 
- Aldo: Cyber Monday  Free Shipping + Extra 50% Off All Women`s Sale Shoes and Sandals (Nov 26) 
- Origin: Cyber Monday blowout  Up to 50% Off 100+ Video Games (Nov 26) 
- Starbucks Store: Cyber Monday  $20 off orders over $60 (Nov 26) 
- Lids.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Get 30% Off $40 or More (Nov 26) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Steals  Up to 60% Off Books, Electronics, Toys and More (Nov 26) 
- Best Buy: Annual Cyber Monday Online Sale (Nov 26) 
- Future Shop: Cyber Monday Sale  Door crashers and Save $10-$200 Promo Code (Nov 26) 
- Walmart: Cyber Monday Exclusive 1-Day Online Event (Nov 26) 

I'll be updating the Cyber Monday 2012 Online Shopping Sales post throughout the day whenever I find new Cyber Monday deals worth sharing so check back often.

I posted a ton of deals today so enjoy!

----------


## xolemonteaox

Kid Robot is having a sale too:

5AM-10AM > 50% off
10AM-11AM > 40% off
11AM-3PM > 30% off
3PM-12AM > 25% off

http://www.kidrobot.com/

----------


## 403ep3

Thanks, I managed to catch the 30% off sale still

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of JOICO Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $156 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AnishaS MediSpa  $75 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 1 Minor Body Part or $99 on 1 Major Body Part (Save $463 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $29 for Choice of One of 3 ISADERMIX Facial Treatments plus a Neck and Shoulder Massage (Save $271 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TigerBin.com  $10 for One Pair or $15 for Two Pairs of Touch Screen Gloves  Tax and Free Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Riverside Golf Centre  $20 for Five Buckets of Golf Balls on the Indoor Driving Range (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipo-Laser Treatments on 2 Body Parts of Your Choice of Thighs, Arms and Abs, 3 Twenty Minute Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Infrared Massage Treatments (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Auto Pro Stop  $29 for a Winter Package with Oil, Lube, Filter, All Fluid Top-Ups, Inspection & More (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- CanvasStock: $35 for a 16×16 Gallery-Depth Canvas Print (67% Off) 
- Menchies: $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (50% Off) 
- Thai Bistro: $12 for a Thai Cuisine and Drinks. Three Options Available (52% Off) 
- Snapfish Canada: $19 for Two Custom Photo Books or Calendars (62% Off) 
- Macys: Friends & Family Sale  Extra 25% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 27-Dec 3) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Week Deals Continue  Save up to 60% off Toys, Electronics & Gifts 
- Calgary Stampeders: Locker Room Sale  Buy Game-Worm Apparel and up to 50% Off Select Merchandise (Dec 1) 

If youve never been to Menchies before, you have to check it out. My wife and I love it. Well be stocking up on the deal.

The Thai Bistro deal has sold over 300 vouchers.

The Snapfish Canada deal has sold over 650 vouchers.

The Calgary Stampeders will hold their annual Locker Room Sale this Saturday. You can purchase game worm equipment or save up to 50% off select stuff at the Stamps store. I've never been before, but plan on checking it out.

----------


## tku561

Sweet deal!! at Marble Slab Creamery ( 2Locations ONLY!)

$7 for two medium cones with two mixins (a $13.21 value)
$18 for one large ice-cream cake (up to a $35.95 value)


http://www.groupon.com/deals/marble-...algary-canada#

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Center  $89 for 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,654 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a Relaxation Massage with Body Sugar Scrub or Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Astro Cleaning  $44 for a Carpet Steam Cleaning for 3 Bedrooms and a Hallway (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Indoor Golf Dome  $13 for a 1-Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a iPhone 5 3ft 8-Pin to USB Cable & 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax Included (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $118 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picture Perfect Photography by Leigh  $39 for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot, Including 60 High Res Images on DVD, an 8×10 and Three 5×7 Prints (Save $175 or 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Menchies: $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Thai Bistro  $12 for a Thai Cuisine and Drinks. Three Options Available (52% Off) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $25 for Five Regular or Hot Yoga Classes (68% Off) 
- Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $29 for One or $79 for Three Mani-Pedis (71% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 28) 
- IKEA: Buy a Christmas Tree for only $20 and receive a $20 Coupon 
- Well.ca: 25% Off Select Home Cleaning Brands (Until Dec 2) 
- Tim Hortons: Any Small Specialty Coffee only $1 (Nov 26-Dec 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change and Multi-Point Inspection (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BraTopia  $35 for $70 Worth of Lingerie, Clothing, and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre  $37 For Your Choice Of A 60 Minute Therapeutic Massage Or A 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatment (54% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products  $12 for a Veggie Twister Taxes and Free Shipping Included (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for a $200 Credit Towards Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $79 for a 7-Inch Vortex A13 Android 4.0 Touchscreen Tablet in White or Black  Tax Included (Save $100 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $29 for 2-Hours of Indoor Golf Simulation (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sears Upholstery and Carpet Cleaning Calgary  $69 for 3 Rooms of Carpet Cleaning or Upholstery Cleaning of a 3 Seat Sofa (Save $71 or 51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Center  $89 for 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,654 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Indoor Golf Dome  $13 for a 1-Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls (52% Off) 
- The Esthetic Studio: $89 for a Non-Invasive Advanced Customized Facial Treatment with Microdermabrasion, IPL Photofacial, Microcurrent Lifting Treatment, and Bioactive Serums (64% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: $7 for Two Ice-Cream Cones or One Large Ice-Cream Cake. Two Locations Available (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment  Cyber Sale  All 2013 Coupon Book only $25 + Free Shipping (Until Nov 29) 
- DealFind: Bedding Sale Event  Incredible Deals on Sheets, Pillows, Duvet Sets and More 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Seniors Day  20% Off with Shoppers Optimum Card + Bonus (Nov 29) 
- McDonalds: $1 for any Small Hot McCafé Specialty Coffee (Nov 29- Dec 9)

----------


## GOnSHO

in need of a furnace/duct cleaning, how often do you see these pop up??

----------


## GDCivicSi

I don't see any furnace/duct cleaning deals on any daily deals sites right now, but they are fairly common. I usually see at least one deal every 2 weeks or so.

----------


## GDCivicSi

You're in luck. Groupon is featuring this deal today: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning: $69 for Furnace Cleaning and Duct Cleaning for Up to 12 Vents (55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 30 Deals:

- DealFind.com: Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Until Dec 7) 
- Fine Drycleaning: $15 for $30 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $39 for a Holiday Photo Package: 1-Hour Photo Shoot, 60 High Res Images and More (Save $200 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oprahs Favourite Things 2012  $24 for the Corkcicle Classic  Wine at the Perfect Temperature  Free Shipping (31% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Azzuro Terra Laser & Hair Salon  $85 for a Spa Package for One or Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Save $119 or 58% Off) 
- LivingDeal Products  $14 for a Set of 9 Whiskey Stones or $21 for a Set of 18 Whiskey Stones  Tax and Free Shipping Included (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Thai Bistro  $12 for a Thai Cuisine and Drinks. Three Options Available (52% Off) 
- FRESH! Fitness: $20 for Five or $35 for Ten 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions (80% Off) 
- BraTopia: $35 for $70 Worth of Lingerie and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning: $69 for Furnace Cleaning and Duct Cleaning for Up to 12 Vents (Save $84 or 55% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: 25% Off Everything Friends & Family Sale + Holiday Blowout Sale (Until Dec 2) 
- The Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Extra 15-25% Off Almost Anything (Nov 30  Dec 2) 
- Toys R Us: All Video Games  Buy 1, Get 1 40% Off (Nov 30  Dec 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $49 Holiday Special Deal for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot with a 30 Minute Design Consultation, Two 8×10, Four 5×7, Four 4×6 Prints and All High Res Images on DVD (Save $521 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $18 for a PU Leather iPad Case with 360 Rotating Stand (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice Deals  $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Dr. Oz Recommended Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement- Tax and Free Shipping Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Menchies  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fine Drycleaning  $15 for $30 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oprahs Favourite Things 2012  $24 for the Corkcicle Classic  Wine at the Perfect Temperature  Free Shipping (31% Off) 
- Monster Aeration: $59 for One Month of Unlimited Snow Removal for Up to Three Car Garage, Front Sidewalks and Pathway, Stairs, and Entrance (71% Off) 
- Ice Fishing Alberta: $50 for a Two-Hour Ice- or Fly-Fishing Lesson (50% Off) 
- Lids.ca: 20% Off Entire Site (Until Dec 4) 
- PUMA: Friends & Family Weekend  40% Off Entire Purchase (Until Dec 3) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books $10 Off + Free Shipping (Until Dec 4) 
- Starbucks Store: 12 Days of Deals from Starbucksstore.ca (Dec 1-12)

----------


## 03ozwhip

that PUMA one, is that at the outlet as well do you know?

----------


## GDCivicSi

The offer is not valid at PUMA Outlet Stores.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3 Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a 3ft 8-Pin to USB Cable & 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter for iPhone 5  Tax Included (62% Off) 
- Just Me Music  $13 for a Just Me Music Childrens Personalized CD (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Stop  $29 for a Winter Package with Oil, Lube, Filter, All Fluid Top-Ups, Inspection & More (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Differenz Trenz Salon & Spa  $29 for a 30 Minute Manicure with Polish Change and a 45 Minute Pedicure with Polish Change (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  5 Body Parts (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $18 for a PU Leather iPad Case with 360 Rotating Stand (70% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $40 to Spend on Dry Cleaning Services or $100 Off Wedding Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation (50% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save 30% Off Duracell Batteries (Dec 2) 
- Chapters Indigo: Spend $75, Receive 15% Off Promo Code (Dec 2) 
- Forever 21: Friends & Family Coupon  21% Off Regular Price Items (Dec 2 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $69 for a Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AutoPro  $29 for a Winterizing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmission Fluid and 60 Point Inspection (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zoffbuy  $15 for a Customizable 6 ft x 1.5 ft Chalkboard Wall Sticker/Decor Blackboard Decal  Tax Included (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AnishaS MediSpa  $75 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 1 Minor Body Part or $99 on 1 Major Body Part (Save $463 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon & Tanning  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Your Choice of JOICO Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $156 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $7 for Two Ice-Cream Cones or One Large Ice-Cream Cake. Two Locations Available (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga and Beyond  $25 for Five Regular or Hot Yoga Classes (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3 Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- Fairburn Fitness: $20 for One Month or $37 for Two Months of Unlimited Zumba Classes at Seven Locations (67% Off) 
- American Apparel: $20 for $40 Worth of Clothing and Accessories Online or In-Store (50% Off) 
- Sundance Balloons: $149 for a Hot-Air Balloon Ride for One or $299 for Two on a Weekday Morning, $359 for a Weekday Evening, or $399 at Anytime (46% Off) 
- LeapFrog Canada: Friends & Family Sale  15% Off Orders of $50 or more (Until Dec 4) 
- Dell: 12 Days of Amazing Holiday Deals (Dec 3-14) 
- ING Direct: FREE $100 Apple Gift Card + $50 Holiday Bonus Orange Key Promo (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for a $200 Credit Towards Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shillelaghs Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Steaks, Pub Fare, Fresh Pizza and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ssentials  $69 for a CHI Enviro Hair Smoothing Treatment (Save $121 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ashley Bridget  $19 for a 14kt Gold Designer Nautical Bracelet  Tax and Free Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Indoor Golf Dome  $13 for a 1-Hour Pass Including Unlimited Golf Balls (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a Relaxation Massage with Body Sugar Scrub or Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Center  $89 for 7 Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $1,654 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Zoffbuy  $15 for a Customizable 6 ft x 1.5 ft Chalkboard Wall Sticker/Decor Blackboard Decal  Tax Included (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser and Tanning  $199 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (77% Off) 
- fotoscool: $69 for Basic Photography Workshop with National Geographic Photographer. Four Dates Available. (Save $211 or 75% Off) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Deals  Todays Day 2 Deals (Dec 4) 
- Costco: 12 Days of Holiday Deals Event (Dec 3-14) 
- 7-Eleven: Free Afternoon Coffee with same day AM Coffee Receipt (Dec 1-31) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza at Menu Price when you Order Online (Dec 3-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 5 Deals:

- Astral Radio Deals: 12 Days Of Our Favorite Gifts  50% Off All Deals (Dec 3-14) 
- HOT DEAL: Rami the Painter  $69 for Professional Painting of Up To 200 Square Feet of Wall Space, Including All Supplies and 2 Coats of Hi-Hide Eggshell Premium Paint (Save $181 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strut Fitness  $19 for a 1.5 Hour Lap Dance Workshop (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks  $49 For A Professional Interior And Exterior Detailing Package, Including Oil, Lube And Filter Change And Multi-Point Inspection (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oprahs Favourite Things 2012  $24 for the Corkcicle Classic  Wine at the Perfect Temperature  Free Shipping (31% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Zoffbuy  $15 for a Customizable 6 ft x 1.5 ft Chalkboard Wall Sticker/Decor Blackboard Decal  Tax Included (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: BraTopia  $35 for $70 Worth of Lingerie, Clothing, and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for a Professional Interior and Exterior Detailing Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change and Multi-Point Inspection (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sumo Lounge: $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- Shefs Fiery Kitchen: $5 for $10 to Spend on Hot Food or Drink or $10 for $20 to Spend on Frozen Curries (50% Off) 
- Golden Age Esthetics and Massage  $39 for 60- or $59 for a 90-Minute Swedish or Relaxation Massage (Up to 51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 5) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping & Gift Wrap 
- Entertainment Books: All 2013 Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping. Additional Books only $15 (Dec 4-10) 
- Air Canada: 12 Days of Holiday Deals (Until Dec 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $20 for $40 worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Driven Fitness And Diets  $95 For A Diet Consultation And 36 Custom Prepared And Delivered Meals OR A Fitness Consultation And Three 60 Minute Personal Training Sessions (Save $205 or 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Halo Restaurant  $40 Gift Certificate for only $20 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $18 for a PU Leather iPad Case with 360 Rotating Stand (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Just Me Music  $13 for a Just Me Music Childrens Personalized CD (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fine Drycleaning  $15 for $30 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment  All 2013 Coupon Books $19.99 + Free Shipping. Additional Books only $15 (Dec 4-10) 
- Halcyon Remedial Massage: $99 for Three One-Hour Massages (67% Off) 
- Jingle Bell Rock 2012 with Theory Of A Deadman and Big Wreck  $26 for Rock Concert on Dec 13 at 8pm (48% Off) 
- Kelloggs: $14 for a Kelloggs Special K Bundle plus $7 Savings in Coupons + Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 40% Off Disney and Pixar Movies + $5 Off $30 Purchase Promo Code 
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale  30% Off Entire Store & Online + Free Shipping (Dec 5-9) 
- LAST CHANCE: DealFind.com  Extra 10% Off Promo Code 
- Calgary Zoo: Special $1.43 Admission (Dec 8 from 9am  2pm) 

DealFind and TeamBuy are both featuring deals to Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant today. DealFind's deal is to 17th Avenue SW location only and TeamBuy's deal is to 5th Avenue downton location only. 

Astral Radio Deals is selling $40 Gift Certificates to Halo Restaurant for only $20! If you plan on giving this gift certificate as a gift, the person receiving it will have no idea you paid half price for it.

WagJag's Kellogg's bundle has sold over 2,500 vouchers.

The Calgary Zoo broke the attendance record from 1988 with over 1,330,000 visitors this year. To show their appreciation and support, The Calgary Zoo will only charge guests $1.43 for admission on Zoo Day this Saturday, December 8, 2012 from 9am to 2pm.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic  $99 for 4 Thirty Minute Ultrasonic Body Sculpting Treatments on Your Choice of Thighs, Abdomen, Hips, Buttocks and Upper Arms (Save $497 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines  $59 for a Golf Package with 2 Green Fees, Power Golf Cart & Unlimited Driving Range Balls or $99 for 4 People (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Results Fitness  $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Bootcamp or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Talisman Centre  $57 for an Adult 12 Days of Fitness Pass Gift Certificate (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brightway Photography  $49 Holiday Special Deal for a 60 Minute Professional Photo Shoot with a 30 Minute Design Consultation, Two 8×10, Four 5×7, Four 4×6 Prints and All High Res Images on DVD (Save $521 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $20 for $40 worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine and More (50% Off) 
- Absolute Auto Detail  $14 for a Starter or $30 for a House-Special Detailing Package (Up to 79% Off) 
- Splenda: FREE Sample of SPLENDA No Calorie Sweetener, Minis! 
- Chapters Indigo: Friends & Family Event  Save 25% Off In-Store or 10% Off Online (Dec 6-9) 
- The Source: Friends & Family Appreciation Event (Dec 7-9) 
- Home Outfitters: Save 60% Off All Christmas Trim, Ornaments, Trees and Decor (Dec 7 Only) 
- Pet Smart: Friends & Family Sale  15% Off Entire Purchase (Dec 6-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Paintball  $22 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including a Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a 3-in-1 iPhone 5 Charging Kit in Choice of 9 Colours (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Laugh Shop Comedy Club  $100 Gift Certificate for only $50 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3 Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detail  $14 for a Starter or $30 for a House-Special Detailing Package (Up to 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Results Fitness  $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Bootcamp or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Cre8tive Trendz: $29 for a Blow-Dry Bar Package (52% Off) 
- nonstopGOLF  $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: 20% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until Dec 9) 
- Forever 21: 30% Off Boots Online & Instore (Until Dec 9) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Two Full-Priced Items (Dec 8 Only) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Zoo: Special $1.43 Admission (Dec 8 from 9am  2pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ceroc Calgary  $20 for 6 Weeks of Modern Jive Dancing Lessons for 1 Person (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: VooDoo Lounge  $25 for $50 Gift Certificate Towards Food and Beverage (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $69 for a Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Results Fitness  $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Bootcamp or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- REMINDER: Capture the Flag Paintball  $22 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including a Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a 3-in-1 iPhone 5 Charging Kit in Choice of 9 Colours (62% Off) 
- Capital House and Carpet Cleaning: $29 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms Up to 2,000 Square Feet (71% Off) 
- espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Denim Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- GAP: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase In-Store or Online (Dec 9) 
- ALDO: 50% Off Sale or 60% Off Clearance Shoes & Sandals (Until Dec 10) 
- RW&CO: Customer Appreciation Event  30% Off The Last Ticketed Price (Dec 9 Only) 

Listen for CalgaryDealsBlog.com radio ad on Virgin and CJAY92.

Today's the last day to take advantage of Dominos Pizza 50% Off Onlie Orders promotion that I blogged about last week. I'll be ordering more pizza for dinner tonight. I highly recommend their BBQ Chicken Feast pizza.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 10 Deals:

- Lids.ca: Green Monday Sale  30% Off Your Order of $60 or More + Free Shipping (Dec 10-11) 
- HOT DEAL: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MGs Cleaning Services  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Cleaning OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Cleaning (Save $136 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Centre  $35 for One or $56 for Two 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatments with Consultation (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fabutan  $25 for 100 Tanning Minutes Gift Certificate (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $159 for 3 Custom 100% Premium Cotton Dress Shirts or $619 for a 2-Piece Suit Package (Save $221 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shillelaghs Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Steaks, Pub Fare, Fresh Pizza and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eye on 17th  $19 for a $200 Credit Towards Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Denim Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- Photo Art Studio: $39 for a 14-Hour Online Photography or Adobe Certification Program (91% Off) 
- Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre: $55 for Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River (50% Off) 
- PUMA: 30% Off Orders of $100+ & Free Shipping (Until Dec 13) 
- Electronic Arts Origin: Green Monday Sale  40% Off More Than 150 Video Games 
- The Bay: Save Up to 67% Off Leather Handbags by Calvin Klein, B.Makowsky, Franco Sarto, Tignanello & Steve Madden (Dec 10 Only) 
- Pizza Hut: 50% Off All Online Orders Coupon Code (Dec 10 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 11 Deals:

- Entertainment Books: All 2013 Coupon Books 2 for $35 + Free Shipping (Dec 11-12) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine  $15 for $30 Worth of Peruvian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $69 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and up to 12 Vents (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Golds Gym Northgate  $140 for a 3 Month Membership Gift Certificate (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mattress Direct  $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strut Fitness  $19 for a 1.5 Hour Lap Dance Workshop (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolute Auto Detail  $14 for a Starter or $30 for a House-Special Detailing Package (Up to 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kelloggs  $14 for a Kelloggs Special K Bundle plus $7 Savings in Coupons + Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- REMINDER: MGs Cleaning Services  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Cleaning OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Cleaning (Save $136 or 74% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- S.O.S (Salon on Seventeenth)  $49 for One or $8 for Two Mani-Pedis (Up to 60% Off) 
- The Bay: 1-Day Sale  $19.99 for Mens and Womens Robes. Regular up to $69 (Dec 11 Only) 
- Well.ca: Save 50% Off on Select Charmin (Until Dec 16) 
- WestJet: Canada Sale  Save on Flights to Canadian Destinations (Book by Dec 11) 
- Mexx: Buy 1 Regular-Priced Item, Get a 2nd for 1¢ In-Store (Dec 11-20) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Absolute Auto Detail (1,000+ sold) and Kellogg's Special K Bunde (4,000+ sold).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Buytopia.ca  Get $150 in Free Buytopia Credits upon Approval of an MBNA MasterCard Credit Card Account 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kozmic Nails  $35 for a 2-Hour Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MGs Cleaning Service  $59 For 4 Hours Of Cleaning (Save $121 or 67% Off) 
- Olly Frescos: $10 for (4) $5 Lunch Gift Certificates (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tom Ford  $129 for a Pair of Tom Ford Sunglasses. 14 Different Styles (Save $321 or 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $20 for $40 worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Alcohol (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Denim Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment Books  All 2013 Coupon Books 2 for $35 + Free Shipping (Dec 11-12) 
- REMINDER: Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine  $15 for $30 Worth of Peruvian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Nubare Laser and Skincare: $79 for Demi Pedicure and Choice of Skincare Treatment (51% Off) 
- Allegro Music Inc  $49 for Four or $89 for Eight 30-Minute Private Music Lessons (Up to 56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 12) 
- Roots Canada: 25% Off Everything + Free Shipping 12-12-12 Sale (Dec 12) 
- The Bay: 3 Great Deals  Free Shipping on All Orders, Save $25 when you Spend $100, and 1-Day Sale (Dec 12 Only) 
- GAP, Banana Republic, Old Navy: 30% Off All 3 Brands. Online Only (Dec 12-13) 

Today's your last chance to buy Fuji Yama Japanese deal. DealFind and TeamBuy have combined to sell 1,000+ vouchers. TeamBuy's deal is to the 5th Avenue downton location and DealFind is to the 17th Ave location.

The espy jeans deal ends today. They've sold 1,000+ vouchers.

It's free shipping day today. Go to www.freeshippingday.ca to view a list of all the retailers offering free shipping today.

Check out Buytopia's offer if you need a new credit card. You can get $150 in Buytopia credits if you're approved. This sure beats the free t-shirt or towel that MBNA gives out at the Dome or McMahon Stadium.

----------


## roopi

12% off and Free Shipping at supplementscanada.com

Use Coupon Code 'SCDS12' at Checkout

http://www.supplementscanada.com/volume.htm

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning  $69 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $90 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery  $10 for $20 Worth of Ice Cream, Cakes, Sundaes, Cones, Shakes and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Authentic Reebok NHL Jerseys: Shop Your Favourite Teams & Players up to 60% Off 
- HOT DEAL: Morgans Pub  $25 for a $50 Gift Certificate (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eaglequest Douglasdale  $39 for a Green Fee Pass for 2 OR $99 for Five 18-Hole Green Fee Passes (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a 3-in-1 iPhone 5 Charging Kit in Choice of 9 Colours (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- 403 Fitness: $28 for a Boot Camp Fitness Package (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Sushi  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Food. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- GoodLife Fitness: $7 for 14 Days of Access to Cardio Equipment, Weight Equipment and Group Exercise Classes (50% Off) 
- H&M: 30% Off an Item of Your Choice Coupon (Until Dec 23) 
- IKEA: Winter Midnight Madness Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Friday, Dec 14, 6pm  Midnight) 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $50 Holiday Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials and 2 Twenty Minute Eye Mask Treatments (Save $571 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness  $20 for a 20 Class Pass for Yoga, Bootcamps and More (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kozmic Nails & Spa Lounge  $35 for a 2 Hour Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Well.ca  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Diapers and a $20 Gift Card including Taxes & Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $25 for a $50 Gift Certificate towards Golf Simulator Time (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Capture the Flag Paintball  $22 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including a Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fuji Yama Sushi  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Food. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning  $69 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $90 or 57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Authentic Reebok NHL Jerseys  Shop Your Favourite Teams & Players up to 60% Off 
- Jackies Thai: $10 for $20 to Spend on Thai Cuisine and Drink (50% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre  $20 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: IKEA  Winter Midnight Madness Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Dec 14, 6pm  Midnight) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Save 25% Off Almost All Regular Priced Items (Dec 14 only) 
- The Bay: Scratch & Save Event  Save an Extra 10%, 15% or 25% Off (Dec 14-16) 
- Entertainment Books: All 2013 Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Dec 13-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Greenleaf Health Centre  $35 for Your Choice of a 60 Minute Therapeutic Massage or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Funnyfest Comedy Festival  $34 for a Ticket to Funnyfests New Years Eve Prime Rib Buffet Dinner + Comedy Show at The Libertine (Save $135 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snapfish  $19 for Two Hard Cover Photo books OR Two Photo Calendars (53% Off) 
- JoyChi Health: $80 for Two, $144 for Four, or $192 for Six Laser Treatment Sessions (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ceroc Calgary  $20 for 6 Weeks of Modern Jive Dancing Lessons for 1 Person (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books  All 2013 Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Dec 13-18) 
- REMINDER: Kozmic Nails & Spa Lounge  $35 for a 2 Hour Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Derma Vital  $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials and 2 Twenty Minute Eye Mask Treatments (Save $571 or 94% Off) 
- Sweet Physique  $99 for Five Eurowave Inch-Loss Sessions (60% Off) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: 40% Off Your Purchase In-Stores & Online 
- Starbucks: 30% Off Select Holiday Gift Packs (Dec 15-24) 
- Old Navy: Save an Extra 30% Off In-Stores & Online (Dec 15 Only) 
- Victorias Secret: 20% Off Any Single Item Facebook Offer (Dec 15-16)

----------


## Robnaldo

Is there any decent sites/blogs/etc for deals/coupons for Groceries?

----------


## GDCivicSi

I see the odd grocery deal/ coupon when I'm searching for deals, but haven't seen a site that focuses on just groceries.

The closest thing that I know of is https://www.wagjag.com/?vertical=grocery

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sublime Styles Hair and Esthetics  $99 for Novalash Eyelash Extensions  As Seen on Dr. Oz (Save $188 or 66% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $229 for Beats Studio by Dr. Dre Heaphones (35% Of) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mattress Direct  $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Japanese Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MGs Cleaning Services  $49 for a 4-Hour Basic Home Cleaning OR $129 for a Move-Out Deep Cleaning (Save $136 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Professional Cleaning for Your Home or Office (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kozmic Nails & Spa Lounge  $35 for a 2 Hour Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buytopia.ca  Get $150 in Free Buytopia Credits upon Approval of an MBNA MasterCard Credit Card Account 
- REMINDER: Greenleaf Health Centre  $35 for Your Choice of a 60 Minute Therapeutic Massage or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $89 for a Teeth-Whitening Treatment or $20 for a Teeth-Whitening Pen (64% Off) 
- Canyon Ski Resort: $39 for Weekend Lift Tickets for Two, or $79 for Weekday Lift Tickets with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rentals for Two (51% Off) 
- Mexx: 50% Off All Regular-Priced Adults & Kids Merchandise (Until Dec 16) 
- Garage: 30% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Until Dec 17) 
- Express: 40% Off Everything Friends & Family Sale In-Store & Online (Dec 16)

----------


## msommers

Crappy Tire has a fantastic price on a huge 250-piece socket set, their maximum version. $500 reg, on sale for $150!

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brows....jsp?locale=en

MEC also has an awesome sleeping pad on clearance - for car camping it'd be awesome. I have the XL version of this and it's great.

http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/Sleepi...eeping-pad.jsp

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine  $20 for $40 Worth of Fine Gluten Free Cuisine, Including Roast Beef, Baked Pulled Pork, Smoke Salmon, Carpaccio and Chicken Curry (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $89 for 3 VelaShape Cellulite Reduction and Slimming Sessions (Save $1,398 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Golf Academy Dome  $149 for a 15 Hour Time Card to Practice in the Indoor Golf Dome including Access to Driving Range and Unlimited Golf Balls (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $99 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarers or $115 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Aviators or Wayfarers (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for Two OR $35 for Four People (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $159 for 3 Custom 100% Premium Cotton Dress Shirts or $619 for a 2-Piece Suit Package (Save $221 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shillelaghs Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Steaks, Pub Fare, Fresh Pizza and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine  $15 for $30 Worth of Peruvian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Sushi  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Food. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- 1600 World Bier Haus: $20 for $40 to Spend on Pub Fare and Drink (50% Off) 
- Landmark Collaborative Health  $45 for One, $81 for Two, or $108 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 60% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister Co: 40% Off Entire Store. Online Only 
- Coach: 25% Off Your Purchase In-Store or Online (Until Dec 19) 
- The Bay: 40% Off Watches by Citizen, Seiko, Bulova & Timex (Dec 17 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kay Spa Advanced Esthetics  $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts and a 30 Minute Photofacial (Save $5,616 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sushi Deluxe and Bubble Tea  $5 for 2 Refreshing Bubble Teas (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Massage For Health & Laser Hair Removal Clinic  $99 For 6 Soprano Laser Hair Removal Sessions (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products: $15 for an iPhone 5 3FT 8-Pin to USB Cable and 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax & Free Shipping Included (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Scalp Massage, Blow Dry and Your Choice of Partial Highlights or Colour (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kozmic Nails  $35 for a 2-Hour Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Riverside Golf Centre  $20 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1600 World Bier Haus  $20 for $40 to Spend on Pub Fare and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine  $20 for $40 Worth of Fine Gluten Free Cuisine, Including Roast Beef, Baked Pulled Pork, Smoke Salmon, Carpaccio and Chicken Curry (50% Off) 
- Canadian Medipain: $19 for an Initial Spinal Decompression Treatment (75% Off) 
- What a Bloom: $25 for $50 Worth of Flowers, Arrangements, Gifts Baskets, and More from Canadas #1 Florist (50% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre: $5 for Indoor Fun-Centre Day or $13 for Optional Outdoor Go-Karting and Mini Golf (69% Off) 
- Nelly Furtado: The Spirit Indestructible Tour  $28 or $45 for Concert Ticket on Jan 12, at 7:30pm (Up to 41% Off) 
- The Bay: 1 Day Sale  40% Off Mens Tommy Hilfiger and Mexx Fashion (Dec 18 Only) 
- Adidas.ca: 25% Off All Originals (Dec 17-23) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save up to 50% Off Holiday Decor & Ornaments

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 19 Deals:

- MARK on 10th  New Condo Project: Exclusive VIP Investor Event with up to 3% Discounts Off Pricing 
- HOT DEAL: HealthMedica Calgary  $49 for 3 Forty Minute Microdermbrasion Treatments or 3 Forty Minute IPL Photofacials (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Naturalase Medi Spa  $89 and Up for 4 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on a Selection of Body Parts (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Halcyon Remedial Massage  $49 for Two 60 Minute Massages Performed by an RMT (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- Astral Radio Deals: 50% Off Gift Certificates (Dec 19 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $42 for a Your Ex 6-Piece Knife Set (Save $128 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuk Yuks  50% Off Admission for 2. Choose from 12 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning  $69 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $90 or 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Douglasdale  $39 for a Green Fee Pass for 2 OR $99 for Five 18-Hole Green Fee Passes (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $10 for $20 Worth of Ice Cream, Cakes, Sundaes, Cones, Shakes and More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Shakers Fun Centre  $5 for Indoor Fun-Centre Day or $13 for Optional Outdoor Go-Karting and Mini Golf (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown  $99, $198 or $297 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments in Downtown Calgary (79% Off) 
- Titans Twisted Tavern  $17 for Pizza and Beers for Two or $33 for Four People (Up to 46% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 19) 
- Mexx: Pre-Boxing Day Sale  50% Off All Regular-Priced Merchandise (Dec 19-24) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks  Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa  $39 for a Complete Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $120 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $39 for 2 Thirty Minute Lumi-Lift Photofacials and 2 Twenty Minute Eye Mask Treatments (Save $571 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $15 for an iPhone 5 3FT 8-Pin to USB Cable and 30-Pin to 8-Pin Adapter  Tax & Free Shipping Included (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strive Fitness  $20 for a 20 Class Pass for Yoga, Bootcamps and More (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jackies Thai  $10 for $20 to Spend on Thai Cuisine and Drink (50% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Halcyon Remedial Massage  $49 for Two 60 Minute Massages Performed by an RMT (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
REMINDER: HealthMedica Calgary  $49 for 3 Forty Minute Microdermbrasion Treatments or 3 Forty Minute IPL Photofacials (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks  Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yuk Yuks  50% Off Admission for 2. Choose from 12 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- The Broken Plate: $30 for $60 to Spend on Mediterranean Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Tower  $22 for Historic-Tower Visit for a Family of Four (50% Off) 
- WagJag: $11 for an AXE Bundle with Travel Bag (50% Off) 
- PUMA: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off 
- Banana Republic: Save 40% Off Your Purchase. In-Store Only (Dec 20-23) 
- The Bay: 1 Day Sale  Save 30% Off Designer Watches (Dec 20 Only) 

The Broken Plate deal is a hot seller. They've sold over 500+ vouchers as of 2pm. This is the first time I have seen the restaurant featured on any daily deals site.

The Bays 1-Day Sale today is offering 30% Off Designer Watches! The sale is available in-stores & online today only. Theres a huge selection of watches to select from (over 800) from designer brands like Movado, Hugo Boss, Armani Exchange, Bulova, Calvin Klein, Fossil, Lacoste, Timex, Diesel, DKNY, and much more.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and AAA Steaks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Modern Body  $29 for a 60-Minute Hot Stone Relaxation Therapy (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Greenleaf Health Centre  $35 for Your Choice of a 60 Minute Therapeutic Massage or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Landmark Collaborative Health  $45 for One, $81 for Two, or $108 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 60% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Broken Plate  $30 for $60 to Spend on Mediterranean Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Supreme Shine  $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down (63% Off) 
- Astro Cleaning Group: $39 for Professional Carpet Cleaning for Any Three Rooms and Hallway (80% Off) 
- Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $79 for 40-Minute Spa Dent Teeth-Whitening Treatment with an Herbal Eye Mask (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Château Outlet  $25 for $50 towards Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes and Accessories (50% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Save 25% Off Almost All Regular Priced Items when you Spend $75 (Dec 21 only) 
- IKEA: Winter Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Until Jan 7) 
- The Bay: 1 Day Sale: 2-Piece Samsonite Luggage only $119.99 with Free Shipping. Save $410-$450 (Dec 21 Only) 
- HostGator.com: End of World Sale  50% Off All Hosting Plans (Dec 21 Only) 

The Le Château Outlet deal has sold over 1,200 vouchers.

The Broken Plate deal has sold over 1,100 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography  $49 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Including 1 Edited High Res Image on DVD, One 8×10 and Two 5×7 Edited Prints (Save $449 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $8 for a Stylish PU Leather Phone Clutch Wallet  Choose from 6 Colours (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sublime Styles Hair and Esthetics  $99 for Novalash Eyelash Extensions  As Seen on Dr. Oz (Save $188 or 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shakers Fun Centre  $5 for Indoor Fun-Centre Day or $13 for Optional Outdoor Go-Karting and Mini Golf (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rockys Sausage Haus  $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and AAA Steaks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Modern Body  $29 for a 60-Minute Hot Stone Relaxation Therapy (66% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $10 to Sample One of Calgarys Hometown Brews with a Tour and Tasting (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Yardhouse  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Forever 21: Save an Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Until Dec 31) 
- IKEA: 50% Off All Picture Frames (Dec 20-26) 
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Starts Now  Save 20% to 60% Off (Dec 22  Jan 1) 

The Rocky's Sausage Haus deal has sold over 250 vouchers.

Today's your last chance to buy Shakrs FUn Centre deal. The deal has sold over 900 vouchers.

Sport Chek Boxing Day sale starts today and goes until Jan 1.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Josie¡¯s ¨C $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Including Insurance Receipt (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Virtual Shoppe ¨C $15 for Super Soft Warm Leggings with Fur Interior (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive ¨C $119 for an Android CoreTab 7¡å Tablet with OS 4.1 JellyBean (Save $230 or 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1600 World Bier Haus: $20 for $40 to Spend on Pub Fare and Drink (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of Fine Gluten Free Cuisine, Including Roast Beef, Baked Pulled Pork, Smoke Salmon, Carpaccio and Chicken Curry (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Seasons Collection ¨C $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set ¨C Available in 4 Sizes and 12 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Inti Restaurant Peruvian Cuisine ¨C $15 for $30 Worth of Peruvian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery ¨C $20 for 2 Large 12 Inch Pizzas with 4 Twelve Ounce Beers (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Broken Plate ¨C $30 for $60 to Spend on Mediterranean Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Koncept Autoworks: $49 for a Basic Interior and Exterior Auto Detail Package; Oil, Lube, and Filter Change; and 40-Point Inspection (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blue House Cafe ¨C $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale ¨C Sneak Peak Flyer 
- Future Shop: Boxing Day Sale ¨C Sneak Peak Flyer 
- Michaels: Save up to 70% Off Holiday Gift Wrap and More 
- Rogers Wireless: Apple iPhone 5 16 GB only $79. Save $100 Off (Until Dec 27) 
- Costco: Gucci Purse & Handbags for $349 ¨C $449 

Today's your last chance to buy the 1600 World Bier Haus deal (1,000+ sold) and Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine deal (450+ sold).

Costco is selling Gucci bags now!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Jewelry  $18 for a Pair of Crystal Teardrop Earrings, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eyewear Dealz  $45 for a Pair of Genuine Marc by Marc Jacobs Designer Sunglasses  Choose from 5 Colours (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Halcyon Remedial Massage  $49 for Two 60 Minute Massages Performed by an RMT (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Super Gadgets  $15 for am iPhone 5 10ft 8-Pin to USB Cable & 8-Pin to 30-Pin Adapter (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kay Spa Advanced Esthetics  $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 4 Body Parts and a 30 Minute Photofacial (Save $5,616 or 97% Off) 
- REMINDER: Blue House Cafe  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Josies  $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Including Insurance Receipt (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Olives Restaurant, Deli, & Lounge  $30 for $60 Worth of Italian Cuisine and Drinks for Two or $45 for $100 Worth for Four or More (Up to 55% Off) 
- The Source: Boxing Week Sale  Starts Online Dec 24, In-Stores on Dec 26 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Boxing Week Sale Flyer (Dec 26-27) 
- Entertainment Books: All Coupon Books only $18.99 + Free Shipping (Until Dec 31) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Blowout Sale  Starts Online Dec 24, In-Stores on Dec 26

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 25 Deals:

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! 
- Dealfind Product  Boxing Week Deal  $119 for an Open Box Stainless Steel Panasonic 1.2 Cubic Ft Microwave, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (Save $110 or 48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $14 for a Pair of iPhone 5 Earbuds with Remote and Mic (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: HealthMedica Calgary  $49 for 3 Forty Minute Microdermbrasion Treatments or 3 Forty Minute IPL Photofacials (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yuk Yuks  50% Off Admission for 2. Choose from 12 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kozmic Nails  $35 for a 2-Hour Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Halcyon Remedial Massage  $49 for Two 60 Minute Massages Performed by an RMT (Save $151 or 76% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books  All Coupon Books only $18.99 + Free Shipping (Until Dec 31) 
- World Class Knife Set: $35 for a 18-Piece Knife Set with Wood Block (71% Off) 
- Eden Wellness & Vibration  10 Body-Vibration Sessions with or without One or Two One-Hour Massages (Up to 82% Off) 
- Golf Town: Boxing Week Sale  Save up to 60% Off Top Brands (Dec 26-29) 
- Michaels: Boxing Day Coupons  25% Off Entire Purchase, 50% Off 1 Regular Price Item, 30% Off Entire Regular Price Purchase (Dec 26-28) 
- Staples: Boxing Week Specials  Starts Online Dec 25, In-Stores on Dec 26 
- The Bay: Boxing Day Sale  Starts Online Dec 25, In-Stores on Dec 26 
- Costco: Boxing Day Event Begins  Great Saving on TVs and More + In-Store Weekly Coupons 
- The Naked Loft: Boxing Day Sale  20% Off Order when you Spend $150 (Dec 26-31) 

Merry Christmas everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 26 Deals:

- Boxing Day 2012 Calgary Shopping Sales Roundup (Dec 26) 
- Ebates Canada: Boxing Day  Get Double Cash Back at Hundred`s of Stores (Dec 26) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Boxing Day Blowout  Save 50%-95% Off Product Deals 
- HOT DEAL: Fairburn Fitness  $20 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes  7 Locations to Choose from (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Boxing Day Sale  Extra 10% Off All Daily Deals (Dec 26) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Accentus Auto Spa  $39 for a Complete Interior/Exterior Auto Detailing Package (Save $120 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Broken Plate  $30 for $60 to Spend on Mediterranean Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- ISO Beauty: $48 for a Proliss Infusion Hair Straightener (84% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $39 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional $79 Colour or $89 for Partial Highlights (Up to 61% Off) 
- Aritzia: Boxing Week Sale  20%-50% Off All Fall/ Winter Merchandise 
- Lululemon.com: Happy Boxing Day + Free Shipping 
- Forever 21: Boxing Day Sale  50% Off Boots, Extra 50% Off Sale Items, & Free Shipping (Dec 26) 
- Sears: Boxing Week Sale  Save up to 55% Off Selected Items (Dec 25-27) 
- Starbucks: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26-Jan 2) + Buy One Holiday Drink, Get 2nd Free (Dec 27-31) 
- Stylexchange: Boxing Day Sale  40% Off 1 Item, or 50% Off 2 Items or More (Dec 26-28) 
- Toys R Us / Babies R US: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26-31) 
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals  Big Savings through January 6 (Dec 26  Jan 9) 
- Pet Smart: Boxing Day Sale  Save 50% Off Thousands of Items (Dec 26) 
- Chapters Indigo: Boxing Week Deals  Up to 75% Off In-Store & Online 
- Mexx: Boxing Day Sale  Extra 50% Off Everything + Door Crashers (Dec 26) 
- IceJerseys.com: 30% off NHL and MLB Apparel & Accessories (Dec 26) 
- ING Direct: FREE $50 Holiday Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Dec 31) 

Happy Boxing Day everyone!

Today's your last chance to buy The Broken Plate deal. They deal is a hot seller. They've sold close to 2,000 vouchers!

I'll be updating the Boxing Day 2012 Calgary Shopping Sales Roundup (Dec 26) post throughout the day whenever I find new Boxing Day deals worth sharing so check back often.

I posted a lot of deals today so enjoy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Just added these deals to the Boxing Day Roundup post.

- Entertainment - Boxing Day Sale - All Coupon Books only $18.99 + Free Shipping
- ClearlyContacts.ca - Boxing Week - 30% Off All Glasses & Lenses + Free Shipping
- TravelZoo - Boxing Day - Cirque du Soleil "Amaluna" tickets start at $46.75 (Reg $55)
- BeyondTheRack - Boxing Week - Designer Brands at Incredible Discounted Prices
- Well.ca - Boxing Week Site Crashers - 40-70% Off Select Products (Dec 26-27)
- Monoprice: Year End Clearance - Up to 85% Off over 600 Items
- PUMA - Just Because Sale - Save up to 75% Off (Dec 26 Only)
- Adidas - Boxing Week Sale - 30% Off Select Styles

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AutoPro  $29 for a Winter Auto Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmissions Fluids, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-End Inspection, and Tire Rotation or Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More at Calgarys Largest Spa (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Zumba  $20 for 20 Zumba Classes. Valid at 3 Locations (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1410 World Bier Haus: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink on 17th Avenue SW (50% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Boxing Day Sale Extended  Extra 10% Off All Daily Deals (Until Dec 30) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockys Sausage Haus  $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and AAA Steaks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Modern Body  $29 for a 60-Minute Hot Stone Relaxation Therapy (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fairburn Fitness  $20 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes  7 Locations to Choose from (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to 3 Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Adidas.ca: Boxing Week Sale  30% Off Select Styles 
- Guess: Boxing Week Sale  30% Off Entire Store Online & In-Store (Until Dec 28) 
- Holt Renfrew: Boxing Day Sale  Up to 50% Off Select Items + Extra 20% Off (Until Dec 27) 
- Well.ca: Boxing Week Site Crashers  Save 40-70% Off Select Products (Dec 26-30) 
- ClearlyContacts.ca : Boxing Week Madness  30% Off All Glasses and Lenses + Free Shipping (Dec 26-31) 
- Starbucks: Buy One Holiday Drink, Get 2nd Free (Dec 27-31, from 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bliss Salon & Esthetics  $45 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, and Your Choice of a MATRIX Full Head of Colour or Partial Highlights (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strut Fitness  $19 for a 1.5 Hour Lap Dance Workshop (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $99 for 2 Palomar IPL Photofacials (Save $601 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $10 for a Pair of Super Soft Merino Wool Touch Screen Gloves including Taxes and Free Shipping (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Loewen Photography  $49 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot, Including 1 Edited High Res Image on DVD, One 8×10 and Two 5×7 Edited Prints (Save $449 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Funnyfest Comedy Festival  $34 for a Ticket to Funnyfests New Years Eve Prime Rib Buffet Dinner + Comedy Show at The Libertine (Save $135 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Blue House Cafe  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1410 World Bier Haus: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink on 17th Avenue SW (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: AutoPro  $29 for a Winter Auto Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmissions Fluids, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-End Inspection, and Tire Rotation or Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Zumba  $20 for 20 Zumba Classes. Valid at 3 Locations (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- Photo Art Studio: $39 for a 14-Hour Online Photography or Adobe Certification Program (91% Off) 
- Skin Care Boutiques  $139 for Four or $199 for Six VelaShape Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 78% Off) 
- WagJag: $29 for a 12 Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles with Free Shipping (45% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister Co: Winter Sale  Entire Store up to 50% Off (Until Jan 2) 
- Home Outfitters: Save 20% or 25% Off a Single Regular Priced Item Coupon (Until Jan 3) 
- Future Shop: Boxing Week Sale  Web-Only Deals & New Flyer (Dec 28- Jan 3) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Week Sale  Web-Only Deals & New Flyer (Dec 28- Jan 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $23 for a Smokeless Indoor Stovetop Grill, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nirvana Calgary  $65 for 2 Tickets to a New Years Eve Dinner and Dance Gala (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Armoury Boutique  $19 for a Miss Kitty Ring, Necklace, Bracelet OR Earrings  Get Two for $29 OR $35 for All Four Items with Free Shipping (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $149 for 12-Piece Geneva Stainless Steel Cookware Set including Tax and Free Shipping (Save $210 or 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Josies  $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage Performed by a Registered Massage Therapist, Including Insurance Receipt (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for a Basic Interior and Exterior Auto Detail Package; Oil, Lube, and Filter Change; and 40-Point Inspection (71% Off) 
- iFixYouri: $15 for $30 to Spend on iPhone and Smartphone Repair Services (50% Off) 
- Fitness Group Canadas World Gym  $79 for Three-Month Gym-Membership Package with Personal Training, Analysis, and Unlimited Tanning (Save $550 or 87% Off) 
- La Senza: Semi Annual Clearance  Save up to 50% Off 
- Aldo Shoes: Boxing Day Deals In-Store & Online 
- IKEA: 50% Off All Hederlig Glassware (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses, Including 3 Exclusive Gifts (Save $209 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $18 for a PU Leather iPad Case with 360 Rotating Stand, Stylus and Screen Protector  Choose from 10 Stylish Colours (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $15 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads (88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $99 for 2 Palomar IPL Photofacials (Save $601 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealfind Product  $23 for a Smokeless Indoor Stovetop Grill, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $99 for Ultra-Cavitation Treatment, $29 for 1 Spider Vein Treatment, $79 for 3 Spider Vein Treatments, or $149 for 6 Spider Vein Treatments (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $29 for $100 Worth of Customized Photo Books (71% Off) 
- OK Tire & Auto Service  $29 One or $55 for Two Standard-Oil Changes and Tire Rotations, or$65 for One Synthetic Oil Change and Tire Rotation (Up to 69% Off) 
- Future Shop and Best Buy: NHL 13 and Resident Evil 6 only $19.99 each. Save $40 each (Until Jan 3) 
- Fruits & Passion: The Biggest Sale of the Season  Save up to 60% Off 
- Expedia.ca: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 50% Off, and Escape Winter Sale  Get $150 in Future Travel Credits

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 31 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: ING Direct  FREE $100 Apple Gift Card + $50 Holiday Bonus Orange Key Promo (Until Dec 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Sun  $20 for 26 Weeks of Delivery of the Calgary Sun Saturday and Sunday Edition (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Golf Academy  13 for a One-Hour Pass OR $149 for a 15-Hour Time Card To Practice at The Indoor Golf Dome Including Access to the Driving Range and Unlimited Golf Balls (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for 2 Pairs of Soft and Cozy Touchscreen Gloves  Tax Included (85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th  $19 for either $200 towards a purchase of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses OR $60 Off a One Year Supply of Contact Lenses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $29 for $100 Worth of Customized Photo Books (71% Off) 
- OpenSesame: $20 for an Online Negotiation Skills Course (50% Off) 
- Aluminyze  $16 for $30, $28 for $60 or $40 for $100 Worth of Aluminum Photo Prints. Three Options Available (Up to 60% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Boxing Week Deals Continue  Up to 75% Off In-Store & Online 
- Dell: Boxing Week Blowout  Save up to 70% Off New Deals (Until Jan 3) 

Happy New Years Everyone!

Today's your last chance to take advantage of ING Direct's Free $100 Apple Gift + $50 Holiday Bonus offer. As long as you create open an account today (Dec 31) and mail a cheque within 7 days to activate the account, you can still get in on both offers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 1 Deals:

- Happy New Year Calgary! 
- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $29 for a 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot, Including 5 High Res Professionally Edited Images on DVD, Five 4×6 Prints and an 8×10 Print (Save $350 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snapfish Canada  60% Off Custom Photo Books & 50% Off Custom Calendars 
- HOT DEAL: Fairburn Fitness  $20 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes  7 Locations to Choose from (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for an Armor Hybrid Shockproof Cases for iPhone 4, 4S and iPhone 5 (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for 2 Pairs of Soft and Cozy Touchscreen Gloves  Tax Included (85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Sun  $20 for 26 Weeks of Delivery of the Calgary Sun Saturday and Sunday Edition (68% Off) 
- Bio-Stria: $160 for a Stretch Mark Removal Treatment (50% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Happy New Year  Extra 10% Off All Daily Deals Promo Code (Jan 1) 
- Falcon Crest Lodge in Canmore: $199 for Two- or $359 for Three-Night Stay for Up to Four in a King Suite with Optional Romance Package (Up to 44% Off) 
- Best Buy: New Years Sale  Online Only (Until Jan 2) 
- Future Shop: New Years Blowout Sale  Online Only (Until Jan 2) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $20.13 + Free Shipping (Until Jan 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: MGs Cleaning Service  $49 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms (Save $98 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery  $7 for 2 Medium Cones with 2 Mixins or $20 for a Large Ice Cream Cake  Valid at 2 Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Icefields Heli Tours  $219 for a Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour for 2 People including $20 Gift Shop Credit (Save $280 or 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice Deals  $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Dr. Oz Recommended Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement including Free Shipping (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Zumba  $20 for 20 Zumba Classes. Valid at 3 Locations (Save $180 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More at Calgarys Largest Spa (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: AutoPro  $29 for a Winter Auto Package, Including an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmissions Fluids, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-End Inspection, and Tire Rotation or Tire Exchange (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1410 World Bier Haus: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink on 17th Avenue SW (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: DMs Photography  $29 for a 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot, Including 5 High Res Professionally Edited Images on DVD, Five 4×6 Prints and an 8×10 Print (Save $350 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LoveYou Kickboxing: $50 for a 9- to 12-Week Fitness Kickboxing Program for Women (72% Off) 
- National Council for Certified Personal Trainers  $148 for Online Personal-Trainer Certification Course with Exam Included (Save $347 or 70% Off)) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 2) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 2-13) 
- Tim Hortons: Any Donut only 49¢ with Purchase of Any Hot Beverage 
- Chapmans: FREE 2013 Calendar

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and AAA Steaks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Results Fitness  $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Bootcamp or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $19 for a 5-in-1 iPhone 5 Accessory Bundle (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $25 for a 4-Pack of 50,000 Hour Lifespan LED Light Bulbs  Choose from 3 Different Bulbs (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Modern Body  $29 for a 60-Minute Hot Stone Relaxation Therapy (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bliss Salon & Esthetics  $45 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, and Your Choice of a MATRIX Full Head of Colour or Partial Highlights (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Healthy Choice Deals  $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Dr. Oz Recommended Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement including Free Shipping (75% Off) 
- CanvasStock: $35 for a 16×16 Gallery-Depth Canvas Print (67% Off) 
- The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramic Painting (50% Off) 
- Air Canada: Our World is on Sale (Book by Jan 10) 
- WestJet: New Years Sale  Save on flights within Canada or Sun Destinations (Book by Jan 8) 
- Lids: $6 Clearance Blowout Sale 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale + Free Catalogue

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 4 Deals:

- DealFind.com: Extra 10% Off Promo Code to New Year/ New You Shop 
- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipo-Laser Treatments on 2 Body Parts, 3 Twenty Minute Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Infrared Massage Treatments (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $305 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $99 for 4 Cellulite Reduction Sessions (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a 9-Ball Swarovski Element Shamballa Bracelet (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dealfind Product  $23 for a Smokeless Indoor Stovetop Grill, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fit Body Bootcamp  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rockys Sausage Haus  $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and AAA Steaks (50% Off) 
- Digital 007: $15 for a Retro Telephone Handset Compatible with Mobile Phones (63% Off) 
- Rajdoot  $15 for $30 OR $25 for $50 Worth of Indian Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Future Shop: Boxing Week Extended Sale (Jan 4-10) 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Canada Coupons! 
- Stylexchange: Winter Sale  40% Off Regular Price 
- Chapters Indigo: New Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase Promo Code + Up to 75% Off Boxing Week Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $14 for a Pair of iCapsule Speakers by SoundLogic, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Seasons Collection  $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 12 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gadgets & Health  $29 for a 3-Month Supply of Green Coffee Bean Extract (Save $148 or 84% Off) 
- Bow Trout Fishing Adventures: $75 for Three Hours of Beginners Fly Fishing Instruction with Tackle and Equipment or $99 for a Two-Hour Advanced Fly Fishing Lesson (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Eyeglasses, Including 3 Exclusive Gifts (Save $209 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $99 for 4 Cellulite Reduction Sessions (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipo-Laser Treatments on 2 Body Parts, 3 Twenty Minute Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Infrared Massage Treatments (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $305 or 87% Off) 
- La Bella Salon & Spa  $39 for Haircut with Shampoo, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Blow-Dry, and Optional Partial Highlights (Up to 71% Off) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Week Sale Extended  Deep Discounts & More Deals (Jan 4-10) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 30% On Leapster GS Explorer + Extra $5 Off & Free Shipping (Until Jan 14) 
- Cineplex: $2.50 Family Favourites Movies every Saturday Mornings at 11am (Jan 5  Mar 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Dophes ¨C $25 for a Plush NHL Bathrobe in Black OR Pink ¨C Choose from 6 Teams (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for 3 Sticky Pads including Taxes and Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Results Fitness ¨C $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Bootcamp or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Eye on 17th: $19 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Gluten Free Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: National Golf Academy ¨C $13 for a One-Hour Pass OR $149 for a 15-Hour Time Card To Practice at The Indoor Golf Dome Including Access to the Driving Range and Unlimited Golf Balls (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products ¨C $9 for a 9-Ball Swarovski Element Shamballa Bracelet (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Sun ¨C $20 for 26 Weeks of Delivery of the Calgary Sun Saturday and Sunday Edition (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DealFind.com ¨C Extra 10% Off Promo Code to New Year/ New You Shop 
- REMINDER: Seasons Collection ¨C $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set ¨C Available in 4 Sizes and 12 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- Harlem Globetrotters: $48 for Basketball Game Ticket (39% Off) 
- Canvas on Demand: $49 for 16¡±x20¡±x1.5¡å Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (61% Off) 
- Golf Town: Clearance Sale ¨C Up to 60% Off on Top Brand Names (Until Jan 30) 
- Aldo Shoes: 50% Off on All Sale Footwear (Until Jan 7) 
- Le Chateau Outlet: Save up to 75% Off Select Styles

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kozmic Nails  $35 for a 60 Minute Shellac Manicure and 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Juliets Castle and Sports Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $49 for a 60 Minute Professional In-Studio or On Location Photoshoot with 30 Minute Design Consultation, 10 Prints and Hi Res Images on DVD (Save $521 or 91% Off) 
- Overstock King: $19 for an Otterbox Defender Case for iPhone 4/4S  Tax Included (49% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Choice Deals  $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Dr. Oz Recommended Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement including Free Shipping (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DMs Photography  $29 for a 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot, Including 5 High Res Professionally Edited Images on DVD, Five 4×6 Prints and an 8×10 Print (Save $350 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Harlem Globetrotters  $48 for Basketball Game Ticket (39% Off) 
- Calgary Zumba  Maya Cerutti: $49 for Ten Zumba Classes or $79 for 20 Zumba Classes (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World Health  $24 for One-Month Gym Membership and Two Personal Fitness Consultations (78% Off) 
- Forever 21: 30% Off Select Items + Daily Flash Deals 
- Alokozay: FREE Sample of Premium Tea 
- Clearly Contacts: Massive Deals on All Designer Glasses

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Athlima Fitness  $20 for 20 MMA Fit Boot Camp Classes (Save $268 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Fit Body Bootcamp  $49 for The Ultimate Body Slimming Package for 2 PLUS 30 Days of Unlimited Fit Body Bootcamp, a 30 Minute R.M.T. Massage, & More (Save $413 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $18 for a PU Leather iPad Mini Case with 360 Rotating Stand  10 Colours Available (70% Off) 
- FURminator: $20 and Up for the Original FURminator Deshedding Tool including Free Shipping  Available in 3 Sizes (43% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $7 for 2 Medium Cones with 2 Mixins or $20 for a Large Ice Cream Cake  Valid at 2 Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MGs Cleaning Service  $49 for Professional Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms (Save $98 or 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $29 for a 12 Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles with Free Shipping (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kozmic Nails  $35 for a 60 Minute Shellac Manicure and 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Juliets Castle and Sports Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Tower Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram: $29 for a Car Maintenance Package (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spudniks Snack Foods/Dippin Dots  $5 for $10 Worth of Chips, Popcorn, and Dippin Dots Ice Cream (50% Off) 
- JoyChi Health  $80 for Two, $144 for Four, or $192 for Six Lipo-Laser and Infrared-Massage Treatments (Up to 60% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 7-13) 
- Adidas: 30%-50% Off End of Season Clearance + Extra 20% Off Promo Code 
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 30% Off 3 Great Brands. Online Only (Jan 8) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books 35% Off + Free Shipping (Until Jan 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure and a 65 Minute Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cakes with Attitude  $10 for $20 Towards Sweet and Fresh Cakes & Cupcakes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge and Grill  $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $49 for a Pair of Authentic Marc by Marc Jacobs Designer Sunglasses  Choose from 6 Stylish Options (Save $120 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Seasons Collection  $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 12 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $305 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Sixty Minute Lipo-Laser Treatments on 2 Body Parts, 3 Twenty Minute Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Sixty Minute Infrared Massage Treatments (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: World Health  $24 for One-Month Gym Membership and Two Personal Fitness Consultations (78% Off) 
- Eminence Spa: $75 for One or $149 for Two Non-Surgical Facelift with Microdermabrasion (56% Off) 
- Thai Bistro: $12 for a Thai Cuisine and Drinks. Three Options Available (52% Off) 
- Mexx: Extra 50% Off Mens and Womens Merchandise (Until Jan 12) 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off + Extra 10% Off Promo Code 
- P&G brandSAVER: Choose from $120 Worth of Coupons! 
- Starbucks: Buy Any Beverage, Get a Free Tall Blonde Brewed Coffee (Jan 9-12, Open -11am)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sushi Deluxe and Bubble Tea  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi, Shawarma, Donair and Bubble Tea (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sushi Deluxe and Bubble Tea  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi, Shawarma, Donair and Bubble Tea (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $29 for a 1 Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Widget Love  $14 for a Bikini Wrap Dress  Choose from 4 Colours (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $29 for 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Wrinkle Free Microfibre 4 Piece Sheet Set in 4 Sizes and 12 Colours (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure and a 65 Minute Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for 20 45-Minute Bootcamp Classes (95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30 Yoga and Fitness Classes. 10 Locations Available (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any $40 Purchase Coupon (Until Jan 13) 
- NineWest.ca: Clearance Sale  Up to 70% Off Select Styles 
- IKEA: 50% Off all Garnityr Clothes Organizers (Jan 10-13) 
- CrossIron Mills: Trade Any Gift Card for a Cross Iron Mills Gift Card Event (Jan 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $305 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bed of Nails  $15 and Up for a Bed of Nails Acupressure Mat and Pillow  Alleviate Stress, Tiredness, Tension, Muscle Pains, and More (46% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Dillyeo  $29 for a Chefmaster Smokeless Indoor Stovetop Barbeque Grill (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Widget Love  $14 for a Bikini Wrap Dress  Choose from 4 Colours (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $29 for a 1 Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Centre  $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small Area (84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  One or Two Zero Peroxide Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Save $116 or 77% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Huge Winter Blowout Sale 
- Best Buy: Overstock Sale  Huge Savings on Wide Selection of Products 
- Future Shop: January Clearout Event  Blowout Prices on Hundreds of Items (Jan 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ice Claws Esthetics & Spa  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 40 Minute  
- HOT DEAL: Banff High Country Inn  $79 for a 1-Night Stay with Free Parking  Valid 7 Days a Week! (Save $76 or 49% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gadgets & Health  $29 for a 3-Month Supply of Raspberry Ketone Weightloss Formula (84% Off) 
- Last Chance: Beau Skincare Clinic  $29 for a 1 Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $25 for a 4-Pack of 50,000 Hour Lifespan LED Light Bulbs  Choose from 3 Different Bulbs (68% Off) 
- Last Chance: Juliets Castle and Sports Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kozmic Nails  $35 for a 60 Minute Shellac Manicure and 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $305 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bed of Nails  $15 and Up for a Bed of Nails Acupressure Mat and Pillow  Alleviate Stress, Tiredness, Tension, Muscle Pains, and More (46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inspiration Cleaning  $79 to Start the New Year with a Clean House (83% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: $18 for an Ice-Cream Cake, 5 Half-Litres of Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt, or 5 Ice-Cream Cones or Frozen Yogurts (47% Off) 
- REMINDER: CrossIron Mills  Trade Any Gift Card for a Cross Iron Mills Gift Card Event (Jan 13) 
- Holt Renfrew: Now or Never Sale  Save up to 60% Off 
- IceJerseys.com: Hockey is Back! $20 Off $75 Purchase Promo Code (Until Jan 13) 
- Reebok.ca: End of Season Clearance  40% Off Most Items + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $59 for Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home, Including Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Fairburn Fitness  $20 for 10 Drop-in Zumba Classes  Choose from 6 Locations (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TNT Products  $15 for an 88 Shade Eye Shadow Make Up Palette (58% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Athlima Fitness  $20 for 20 MMA Fit Boot Camp Classes (Save $268 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tower Chrysler Dodge Jeep Ram: $29 for a Car Maintenance Package (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Results Fitness  $20 for a 10 Class Pass for Spinning, Bootcamp or TRX Classes (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- REMINDER: Ice Claws Esthetics & Spa  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 40 Minute Pedicure (71% Off) 
- Color Me Mine: $25 for A Year of Paint-Your-Own Pottery Fun at Four Locations (50% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre: $94 for an Indoor Party Package for Up to 9 with Pizza and Laser Tag or Indoor/Outdoor Package with Go-Karting and Mini Golf (51% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 14-20) 
- Lids.ca: Hockey is Back! 15% Off Your Order of $50 or More (Until Jan 15) 
- McDonalds: McCafe Mondays  $1 Beverages Every Monday

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre  $49 for 3 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $49 for 3 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection  $39 For A Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Moroccan Oil Treatment And Partial Highlights (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ermin Hair Studio Inc.  $99 for 100% Human Remy Hair Clip Extensions in 6 Colours (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Anishas Medispa  $35 for a Manicure, Pedicure and Deep Cleansing Facial (Save $85 or 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fashion Flooring  $49 for $400 Worth of Hardwood, Laminate, Carpet and Tile Flooring Products, Including Installation (Save $351 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Day Maid  $59 for Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home, Including Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $69 for Cleaning for One Furnace and 12 Vents with $50 Gift Certificate (64% Off) 
- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab: $30 for 5 or $39 for 10 Hydro Massages (70% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Winter Clearance Sale  Save up to 75% Off (Until Jan 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today (Jan 15) is National Hat Day. You can save 25% site wide on Lids.ca when you enter the promo code HATDAY25

----------


## GDCivicSi

LivingSocial is featuring a very popular National deal today. 

You can get a $10 Starbucks Card eGift for only $5! The deal has already sold over 25,000+ vouchers at the time of this post!

After you buy the deal, youll receive your $10 Starbucks Card eGift via e-mail. Just print it out, and spend it on anything you want at Starbucks. Starbucks Card eGift is valid at all participating Starbucks locations in Canada.

This is a limited 1-day only sale that will expire tonight.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...ft-50-off.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $30 for an After The Holidays Special Detailing Package (Save $116 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 For 3 Spider Vein / Broken Capillary IPL Treatments (Save $1,464 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Centre  $29 for 60-Minute Acupuncture Session OR 2 for $54 (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cakes with Attitude  $10 for $20 Towards Sweet and Fresh Cakes & Cupcakes (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Widget Love  $14 for a Bikini Wrap Dress  Choose from 4 Colours (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure and a 65 Minute Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- Supreme Shine Inc.: $29 for Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 16) 
- VERY HOT DEAL: LivingSocial  $5 for $10 Starbucks Card eGift (50% Off) 
- BLOG NEWS: Teambuy.ca and Dealfind.com have Merged! 

The LivingSocial Starbucks deal has sold over 75,000+ vouchers!

TeamBuy.ca and DealFind.com merged!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Gloss Salon and Spa  $59 for a Full Set of Premium Blink Eyelash Extensions (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gloss Salon and Spa  $59 for a Full Set of Premium Blink Eyelash Extensions (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $35 for $70 Worth of Sausages, Deli Meats and AAA Steaks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Astro Cleaning Group  $39 for a Professional Steam Cleaning of 3 Bedroooms of Your Choice and a Hallway (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial  $5 for $10 Starbucks Card eGift (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sushi Deluxe and Bubble Tea  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi, Shawarma, Donair and Bubble Tea (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bed of Nails  $15 and Up for a Bed of Nails Acupressure Mat and Pillow  Alleviate Stress, Tiredness, Tension, Muscle Pains, and More (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sushi Deluxe and Bubble Tea  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi, Shawarma, Donair and Bubble Tea (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detailing  $30 for an After The Holidays Special Detailing Package (Save $116 or 79% Off) 
- The Calgary Sun: $30 for 52 Weeks of Sunday Home Delivery (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Xan Mongolian Barbeque  $15 for $30 to Spend On Food And Drink (50% Off) 
- Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar: $10 for a Steakhouse Cuisine and Seafood. Three Options Available (50% Off) 
- Golf Town: Annual 50% Off Re-Grip Event 
- Cream of Wheat: FREE Sample of Cinnamon Swirl Cereal 
- WagJag: $9 for 4 Pairs of Snappy Socks from Corlas Kid Creations (59% Off) 
- Calgary Flames: Welcome Back Fans Promo  50% Off Discount at Flames Fanattic and on All Saddledome Food 

Thanks to popular demand, the Starbucks deal has been extended for 1 more day. They have sold over 135,000 vouchers at the time of this post - a new all-time daily deals record.

The Xan Mongolian Barbeque deal has sold around 500 vouchers.

The Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar has sold 350 vouchers.

----------


## CapnCrunch

Bell has the entire season for $50 

Shaw also has it on for $50 ($42.49 for Shaw Friends)

That is all.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Elle Auto Care  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Seasonal Safety Inspection (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elle Auto Care  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Safety Inspection (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  Including Combinations For Larger Areas (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for Two with Samples and Cheese Pairings  Get a Package for Four for only $35 (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $305 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Udemy  $39 for an Online Novel Writing Course (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Calgary  $35 for Detox Package with Ionic Footbath, Sauna Session, and Month of Unlimited Whole-Body Vibration (Save $275 or 89% Off) 
- BLOG NEWS: LivingSocials Starbucks Deal Becomes Daily Deals All-Time Best Selling Deal! 
- Future Shop: January Clearout Event Extended- Blowout Prices on Hundreds of Products (Jan 18-24) 
- American Apparel: Friends & Family Sale  30% Off Everything (Until Jan 20) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books 35% Off + Free Shipping (Until Jan 22) 
- Chapters Indigo:Up to 40% Off Select Clearance Toys and 20% Off Fisher Price Classic Toys

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Turning Heads Hair & Skin Studio  $29 for a Shellac Manicure and Facial (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FormalWill.ca  $24 to Create Your Own Legal Will Online (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Links and Charms  $9 for a Designer Inspired .925 Silver Plated Mesh Studs (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ice Claws Esthetics & Spa  $20 for a 30 Minute Manicure and a 40 Minute Pedicure (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  Including Combinations For Larger Areas (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $10 for a Steakhouse Cuisine and Seafood. Three Options Available (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Elle Auto Care  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Safety Inspection (76% Off) 
- Calgary Canucks Hockey: 54% Off Tickets to Any Home Game 
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $149 for Two or $249 for Four Spider-Vein Treatments (Save up to $947 or 79% Off) 
- Gymboree: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 60% Off Select Styles 
- PUMA: Up to 60% Off + Extra 20% Off All Sale Styles + Free Shipping 
- Empire Theatres: National Popcorn Day  FREE Bag of Popcorn (Jan 18-20) 
- Calgary Flames: Fan Appreciation Sale  50% Off All Regular Priced Flames Merchandise (Until Jan 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $219 for The Rockies Heritage Helicopter Tour for 2 (Save $179 or 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gucci Designer Handbags  6 Different Styles Available (Up to 27% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zoffbuy  $15 for a Customizable 6 ft x 1.5 ft Chalkboard Wall Sticker/Decor Blackboard Decal  Tax Included (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $10 for 2 HDMI Cables, Including Taxes and Free Shipping (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Banff High Country Inn  $79 for a 1-Night Stay with Free Parking  Valid 7 Days a Week! (Save $76 or 49% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Widget Love  $14 for a Bikini Wrap Dress  Choose from 4 Colours (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home, Including Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $18 for an Ice-Cream Cake, 5 Half-Litres of Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt, or 5 Ice-Cream Cones or Frozen Yogurts (47% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $45 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal  Including Combinations For Larger Areas (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Flames  Fan Appreciation Sale  50% Off All Regular Priced Flames Merchandise (Until Jan 20) 
- Luxor Linens: $49 for One or $79 or Two Giovanni Signature Monogrammed Robes Made from 100% Egyptian Cotton (75% Off) 
- Angles Hair and Aesthetics  $39 for Haircut, Deep Conditioning, and Style with Option for Colour or Highlights (Up to 59% Off) 
- WebSaver.ca: FREE Box of Kelloggs Special K Cracker Chip Coupon! 
- Cineplex Odeon: FREE Movie Offer on specially marked General Mills Products 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off All NHL Merchandise (Jan 18-28)

----------


## Clever

Just bought Office 2013 with my Uleth email for $11, not sure if it will work for everyone but worth the try.


http://www.microsofthup.com/hupca/ho...?culture=en-CA


Edit:

I didn't have the code, I used the verify option.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $19 for 1 Hour of Indoor Golf Simulation (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $49 for a 6-Piece Negative Ion Bamboo Sheet Set  2 Sizes and 3 Colours Available (Save $90 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $34 for a 30-Minute Relaxation Massage and a Mini Facial (52% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a 13-Piece Hair Styling Kit  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre  $49 for 3 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $10 for $20, $20 for $40, or $40 for $80 Worth of Steakhouse Cuisine and Seafood. Three Options Available (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services: $69 for Cleaning for One Furnace and 12 Vents with $50 Gift Certificate (64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Gucci Designer Handbags  6 Different Styles Available (Up to 27% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: loungeburger  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Drycleaning by Dave: $25 for $50 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services or Bridal-Gown Cleaning and Preservation. Three Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Harveys  $10 for $20 towards Burgers, Fries and More at Macleod Trail Location (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 21-27) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase In-Store & Online (Jan 21 Only) 
- DealFind.com: $5 Off Your Next Deal Promo Code (Until Feb 11) 

You can save $5 off your next DealFind purchase when you enter the promo code WEMISSYOU at checkout.

You can save 40% off your purchase at Banana Republic today.

The loungeburger and Harvey's deals are going to be hot sellers today.

Today's your last chance to buy the Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar today. The deal has sold close to 1,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Registered Treatments on Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sushi Deluxe and Bubble Tea  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi, Bubble Tea (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook  Great Gift for Valentines Day (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon  $49 for a Manicure, Pedicure, Wash, Cut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolute Auto Detailing  $30 for an After The Holidays Special Detailing Package (Save $116 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Xan Mongolian Barbeque  $15 for $30 to Spend On Food And Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: loungeburger  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: DealFind.com  $5 Off Your Next Deal Promo Code (Until Feb 11) 
- REMINDER: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- World Class Knife Set: $35 for a 18-Piece Knife Set with Wood Block (71% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Save $401 or 67% Off) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off Your Entire In-Store Purchase (Jan 25-26) 
- Well.ca: 40% Off select Bounty & Charmin + Free Sample Pack (Until Jan 27) 
- Taco Bell: FREE Fries Supreme when you buy a Drink Coupon (Jan 21- Feb 10) 

The PhotoBook Canada deal has sold 500+ vouchers.

Today's your last chance to buy the following popular deals:
- Absolute Auto Detailing: Sold over 400+
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: Sold over 800+

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pearl The Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and 12 Foil Highlights (Save $181 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $30 for a Special After The Holidays Detailing Package (Save $116 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon  $49 for a 60 Minute Hot Stone Massage, and Your Choice of Chocolate Body Wrap or Organic Facial (Save $196 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Autopro Stop  $29 for a Winter Package, Including Oil, Lube, Filter, All Fluid Top-Ups, 60 Point Inspection, Brake Inspection, Front-End Inspection, Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (78% Off) 
- Picaboo: $29 for a Personalized Canvas Print (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gloss Salon and Spa  $59 for a Full Set of Premium Blink Eyelash Extensions (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Registered Treatments on Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tango Bistro  $60 for a Five-Course Tasting Menu with Wine Pairings for Two (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Quick Lube Plus  $27 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 23) 
- Lids.ca: Pre-Inventory Blowout Sale  Buy 3 Hats, Get 20% Off + Free Shipping (Jan 23-25) 
- Air Canada: Canada Flight Sale & Vacation Blowout Sale 
- Dairy Queen: Customer Appreciation Day  1/2 Price Offers at Participating DQ Stores

----------


## StickyRice

Has anyone tried using the $5 off coupon from Dealfind? It wont seem to work...just seeing if it worked for anyone else.

Thanks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Steam Dry  $69 for a Complete Duct and Furnace Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre  $199 For Laser Toenail Fungus Treatment On One Foot Or $299 For Both Feet (Save $1,001 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: What A Bloom  $25 for $50 Credit or $49 for $100 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets, and More Delivered to Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for One Year (98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gucci Designer Handbags  6 Different Styles Available (Up to 27% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Elle Auto Care  $20 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, Including a 40 Point Seasonal Safety Inspection (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Angles Hair and Aesthetics  $39 for Haircut, Deep Conditioning, and Style with Option for Colour or Highlights (Up to 59% Off) 
- REMINDER: Quick Lube Plus  $27 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pearl The Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and 12 Foil Highlights (Save $181 or 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detailing  $30 for a Special After The Holidays Detailing Package (Save $116 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tango Bistro  $60 for a Five-Course Tasting Menu with Wine Pairings for Two (50% Off) 
- Green Leaf Health Centre: $35 for a 60-Minute Acupuncture Treatment (61% Off) 
- Stix Sports Bar & Grill: $15 for an Upscale Pub Food. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WagJag  $15 for a Well.ca House and Home Cleaning Bundle Featuring Tide, Charmin, Bounce and Bounty with Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Golf Town: 50% Off All Adidas 2012 Mens & Womens Apparel + Up to 60% Off Clearance Sale 
- WestJet: Sale on Select Canadian Destinations (Book by Jan 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by StickyRice_ 
> *Has anyone tried using the $5 off coupon from Dealfind? It wont seem to work...just seeing if it worked for anyone else.
> 
> Thanks!*



Weird. I tested it before I posted it on my blog and it worked. I just tried and it's not working for me either. I'm not sure why DealFind stopped it.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Oral Care Session Including 1 Unit of Scaling, and 1 Unit of Polish and Fluoride Treatment (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: L.A. Nails And Spa  $25 for a Shellac Manicure and Shellac Pedicure with Gel Polish (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eyewear Dealz  $89 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer Designer Sunglasses (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser and Beauty Center  $99 for 3 Velashape Cellulite Reduction Treatments (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Turning Heads Hair & Skin Studio  $29 for a Shellac Manicure and Facial (70% Off) 
- REMINDER: loungeburger  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Steam Dry  $69 for a Complete Duct and Furnace Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off) 
- REMINDER: What A Bloom  $25 for $50 Credit or $49 for $100 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets, and More Delivered to Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- Waxy Skin Care Boutique: $39 for Six Months of Unlimited Bikini Waxing OR for Three months of Unlimited Brazilian Waxing (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $48 for Two Hit Wonders Musical Revue with Dinner on January 31 (52% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Your Online Purchase (Until Jan 26) 
- Harvey`s: Lots of New Coupons  Buy One Get One Free, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deals + More (Until Feb 28) 
- Chapters Indigo: Further Clearance Reductions  Extra 20% Off Select Books, Toys & Gifts

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a 45-Minute Microdermabrasion Facial (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Angelique  $44 for a Professional Tourmaline Flat Iron with Lifetime Warranty (Save $164 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $79 for a Capacitive 7-inch Touch Screen 4GB Android Tablet or $149 for a 10-inch Tablet (47% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: loungeburger  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Quick Lube Plus  $27 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $29 for a Personalized Canvas Print (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: L.A. Nails And Spa  $25 for a Shellac Manicure and Shellac Pedicure with Gel Polish (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Center  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $14,166 or 99% Off) 
- BleachBright  $29 for a Complete Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with NightBright LED System and BleachBright KeepBright Pen (83% Off) 
- Swan Esthetics & Spa  $59 for One or $99 for Two Sets of Mink Eyelash Extensions (Up to 62% Off) 
- Michaels: Huge Clearance Sale  Save an Additional 50%-70% Off Select Items 
- Burger King: Buy One Chicken Sandwich, Get One Free (Until Feb 17) 
- Sport Chek: Hockey Clearance Event  Up to 50% Off Select Styles & 25% Off All NHL Merchandise 

Today's your last chance to buy the 4 following popular deals:

- loungeburger: sold over 1,200 vouchers
- Giuseppes Italian Restaurant: sold over 750 vouchers
- Quick Lube Plus: sold over 750 vouchers
- Picaboo: sold over 600 vouchers

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Astro Cleaning Group  $39 for Professional Steam Cleaning of 3 Bedrooms of Your Choice and a Hallway (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center  $19 for $200 Worth of Designer Eyeglasses or Sunglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning  $39 for Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms and a Hallway (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mattress Direct  $39 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inspiration Cleaning  $39 for 4-Hours of Professional House Cleaning (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Registered Treatments on Choice of Thighs, Buttock, Abdomen and Facelift (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Sports Bar & Grill  $15 for $30 Worth or $30 for $60 Worth of Upscale Pub Food. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a 45-Minute Microdermabrasion Facial (83% Off) 
- Kananaskis Helicopter Tours: $325 for a One-of-a-Kind View and Snowshoe (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wok Box  $13 for a Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $24 for Four (52% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 28-Feb 3) 
- Penningtons: Up to 70% Off Selet Merchandise + Extra 30% Off Sale Merchandise 

The Wok Box deal is a hot seller. The Groupon is valid at all locations across Canada. At the time of this post, they've already sold over 600 in Calgary and over 3,000 Nationally.

----------


## xolemonteaox

Kidrobot is having a sale - 60% off for 6 hours today (Jan. 28th) (from noon to 6PM EST)
*Select Toys and Online Only

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by xolemonteaox_ 
> *Kidrobot is having a sale - 60% off for 6 hours today (Jan. 28th) (from noon to 6PM EST)
> *Select Toys and Online Only*



Thanks! I was about to buy a case of Street Fighter Mini Series, but shipping along with duty & taxes add up to 25% of the order.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Eaglequest Golf Calgary  $39 for a Greens Fee Pass for 2 (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Day Maid Calgary  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and An Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement  2 Locations (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice Deals  $29 for a 3-Month Supply of Raspberry Mango Ketone Weight Loss Formula  Featured on Dr. Oz (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tango Bistro  $60 for a Five-Course Tasting Menu with Wine Pairings for Two (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: What A Bloom  $25 for $50 Credit or $49 for $100 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets, and More Delivered to Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolute Auto Detailing  $30 for a Special After The Holidays Detailing Package (Save $116 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pearl The Salon  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry and Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and 12 Foil Highlights (Save $181 or 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Wok Box  $13 for a Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $24 for Four (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Astro Cleaning Group  $39 for Professional Steam Cleaning of 3 Bedrooms of Your Choice and a Hallway (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $39 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Herbal Magic  $49 for Two- or $79 for Four-Week Weight-Loss Kit (Save $260 or 84% Off) 
- Forever 21: Hello Kitty Collection  Buy One Get One Free (Until Feb 4) 
- Pizza Hut: Buy One Medium Meatlovers Pizza, Get One Free (Until Feb 2) 
- Starbucks: FREE Tall Blonde Roast Coffee Coupon 

Today's your last chance to buy the Tango Bistro deal. It's a hot seller and has sold over 850 vouchers.

Starbucks is giving away Free Tall Blonde Roast Coffee Coupons when you their enter naming contest.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetics  $179 for Permanent Upper or Lower Eyeliner OR Permanent Eyebrows (Save $421 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa  $39 for a Standard Complete Interior / Exterior Auto Detailing Package (61% Off) 
- Trendythings.ca: $29 for The Ultimate Zumba Fitness 7 DVD Experience Workout (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Steam Dry  $69 for a Complete Duct and Furnace Cleaning for Your Home (Save $130 or 65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Eaglequest Golf Calgary  $39 for a Greens Fee Pass for 2 (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Day Maid Calgary  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and An Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- Driven High Performance Fitness and Diets: $96 for a Diet Consultation and 36 Custom Prepared and Delivered Meals (68% Off) 
- Best Choice Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth or $20 for $40 Worth of Pizzeria Cuisine  Two Options Available (52% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 30) 
- McDonalds: Free Fruit & Maple Oatmeal when you buy any McCafe Coffee (Jan 30  Feb 3) 
- Sport Chek: Massive Winter Blowout Sale (Jan 30  Feb 11) 
- Hotels.com: Family Sale  Save up to 25% Off Select Hotels (Book by Feb 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Joychi Health  $24 for a 60 Min Lipo-Photon Therapy, 60 Min Infrared Massage and 10 Min of Whole Body Vibration (Save $385 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $25 For A Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $335 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Karp Fitness Products  $49 for the Original Digital Abdometer (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $39 for 3 Bottles of Green Coffee Bean Extract 800 with GCA (Save $168 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eyewear Dealz  $89 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarer Designer Sunglasses (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Oral Care Session Including 1 Unit of Scaling, and 1 Unit of Polish and Fluoride Treatment (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetics  $179 for Permanent Upper or Lower Eyeliner OR Permanent Eyebrows (Save $421 or 70% Off) 
- Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $20 for Ten Dance Classes (80% Off) 
- Skin Care Boutiques: $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $189 for a Medium, or $349 for a Large Area (Save $231 or 64% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts: 30% Off All Frames and All Lenses (Jan 31) 
- KFC: Lots of New In-Store Printable Coupons (Until March 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: AutoPro  $29 for a Winter Package Including Oil, Lube, Filter, 60 Point Inspection, Tire Rotation, Tire Exchange and More (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Studio  $49 For 3 IPL Photofacials (Save $401 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SexToyDeals.ca  $25 for $50 Towards Adult Products (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Center  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (Save $14,166 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Wok Box  $13 for a Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $24 for Four (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Joychi Health  $24 for a 60 Min Lipo-Photon Therapy, 60 Min Infrared Massage and 10 Min of Whole Body Vibration (Save $385 or 94% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $39 for 3 Bottles of Green Coffee Bean Extract 800 with GCA (Save $168 or 81% Off) 
- Jodi O, Calgary Photographer: $39 for a 30-Minute Boudoir Session With One Digital Image (74% Off) 
- Taste of India: $15 for $30 Worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any Purchase of $30 or More Coupon (Until Feb 2) 
- Starbucks: Buy One Pound of Blonde Roast Veranda Blend, Get Another for a Penny (Feb 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: Valentines Day  Save up to 70% Off + New Extra $5 Off Promo Code 

Today's the last day to buy the Wok Box deal on Groupon. The deal has sold over 1,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage  $19 for Two 20-Minute Aqua Massage Sessions (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $19 for a 78 Colour Makeup Palette  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a 45-Minute Microdermabrasion Facial (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: BleachBright  $29 for a Complete Home Teeth-Whitening Kit with NightBright LED System and BleachBright KeepBright Pen (83% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Esthetic Studio  $49 for 3 IPL Photofacials (Save $401 or 89% Off) 
- REMINDER: Taste of India  $15 for $30 or $30 for $60 Worth of Authentic Indian Cuisine. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: AutoPro  $29 for a Winter Package Including Oil, Lube, Filter, 60 Point Inspection, Tire Rotation, Tire Exchange and More (71% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Wine and Beer Making Class for Two or $35 for Four People (62% Off) 
- FTD  $20 for $40 Worth of Valentines Day Flowers and Gifts (50% Off) 
- Nubare Laser & Skincare $39 for a Glycolic Peel with Optional Spa Manicure (Up to 54% Off) 
- Michaels: 40% Off Coupon  Sweet Savings for Valentines Day 
- Future Shop: 3 Days of Savings (Feb 1-3) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books 40% Off + Free Shipping (Until Feb 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Valentines Boudoir Photo Package with 30 High-Res Images on a DVD and 5 Professionally-Edited Photos (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tilted Kilt  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vision Etincelante Canada  $25 for ColourVUE Glamour Contact Lenses (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dealfind Product  $29 for a 24-Piece Professional Makeup Brush Set with Travel Case including Free Shipping (Save $146 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glenmore Landing Vision Center  $19 for $200 Worth of Designer Eyeglasses or Sunglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Astro Cleaning Group  $39 for Professional Steam Cleaning of 3 Bedrooms of Your Choice and a Hallway (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours: $325 for a One-of-a-Kind View and Snowshoe (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Esthetic Studio  $49 for 3 IPL Photofacials (Save $401 or 89% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Aqua Massage  $19 for Two 20-Minute Aqua Massage Sessions (68% Off) 
- Aquabatics: $40 for 2.5-Hour Introductory Kayak Lesson (52% Off) 
- The Bay: 30% Off Women`s Dresses (Feb 3) 
- PUMA: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 60% Off + Free Shipping 
- Banana Republic: Super Bowl Sunday Sale  30% Off Your Purchase (Feb 3 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $20 for $40 OR $40 for $80 Worth of Steaks and Seafood (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Schools International  $99 for a Four Week French or Spanish Survival-Skills Language Course (Save $231 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Charmistry Spa  $29 for 2 Ionic Foot Spa Treatments (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Geographic  $21 for a 1-Year Subscription to National Geographic Kids (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Golf Calgary  $39 for a Greens Fee Pass for 2 (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid Calgary  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and An Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tilted Kilt  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Valentines Boudoir Photo Package with 30 High-Res Images on a DVD and 5 Professionally-Edited Photos (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for a One-Day Visit for Two or $28 for Four from Feb 28Mar 3 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WagJag.ca  $30 for a Box of Huggies Little Snugglers Size 1 or 2 Diapers plus a $20 Gift Card from Well.ca with Free Shipping (49% Off) 
- Super Bowl Commercials 2013 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 4-10) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase February Coupon Code + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Moroccan Oil Treatment and Partial Highlights (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $39 for 3 Bottles of Green Coffee Bean Extract 800 with GCA including Free Shipping (Save $168 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for a 20 Class Pass Plus a 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SmartPhiBox  $7 For a 5-in-1 iPad Connection Kit (86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetics  $179 for Permanent Upper or Lower Eyeliner OR Permanent Eyebrows (Save $421 or 70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for a One-Day Visit for Two or $28 for Four from Feb 28Mar 3 (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $20 for $40 OR $40 for $80 Worth of Steaks and Seafood (50% Off) 
- The Esthetic Studio: $69 for a Full-Body Microdermabrasion and Body Masque (54% Off) 
- WagJag: $19.99 for a Nourishtea Loose-Leaf Tea Bundle and a $10 Well.ca Gift Card wih Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Calgary Aqua Massage: $20 for Four 10-Minute Aqua Massages or $35 for Five 20-Minute Aqua Massages (75% Off) 
- IKEA: The Mattress Event  Get 15% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Mattress Purchases (Feb 4-25) 
- Starbucks: Get any Breakfast Sandwich, Wrap or Oatmeal for only $2 with Purchase of any Drink (Feb 4-10) 
- Healthy Essentials: Lots of Johnson & Johnson Printable Coupons

----------


## r2.ha

Just wondering since Peter Pan came out of the Disney vault today, does anyone know of a coupon I can print off for the DVD lol Wal Mart has an exclusive with the DVD haha

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bite Groceteria  $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Groceries, Meats & Cheeses. New 13,000 sq ft Location (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $10 for a Pair of Touch Screen Gloves including Free Shipping  Choose from 4 Colours (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Joychi Health  $24 for a 60 Min Lipo-Photon Therapy, 60 Min Infrared Massage and 10 Min of Whole Body Vibration (Save $385 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aquabatics: $40 for 2.5-Hour Introductory Kayak Lesson (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Attributes Hair Perfection  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Moroccan Oil Treatment and Partial Highlights (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Mongolie Grill  $15 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue, Food, and Drink (50% Off) 
- Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre: $55 for Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 6) 
- Air Canada: Canada on Sale (Book by Feb 10) 
- WestJet: Sky-High Sale (Book by Feb 10) 
- Entertainment: Valentines Day Sale  All Coupon Books $14 Off + Free Shipping (Until Feb 14) 

Th Bite Groceteria deal has sold over 300 vouchers on TeamBuy & DealFind.

WestJet and Air Canada are having a seat sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course ¨C $89 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets at the Driving Range and Beer and Hotdogs for 2 (Save $126 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa ¨C $44 For A Deluxe Hair Package Including Wash, Cut, Reconstruction Treatment, Blow Dry & Style + 50% Off Full Colour Or Highlights (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive ¨C $119 for an Android CoreTab 7¡å Tablet with OS 4.1 JellyBean ¨C Winner: Buytopia Best Product of 2012 (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ADealFindutoPro ¨C $29 for a Winter Package Including Oil, Lube, Filter, 60 Point Inspection, Tire Rotation, Tire Exchange and More (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bite Groceteria ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Groceries, Meats & Cheeses. New 13,000 sq ft Location (50% Off) 
- Rev It Up Reading: $69 for a Seven-Hour Online Speed Reading Course (65% Off) 
- BraTopia: $35 for $70 Worth of Lingerie and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Massive Winter Blowout Sale ¨C Final Week (Until Feb 11) 
- Victoria¡¯s Secret: 20% Off Any One Bra, In-Store or Online (Feb 7 Only) 
- McDonald¡¯s: $1 for Any Small Hot McCafe Specialty Coffee (Feb 7-17) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to San Francisco ¨C Direct flights for $294 roundtrip after taxes!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness  $49 for a 60-Min RMT Massage, 1 Month of Body Vibration & 1 Infrared Sauna Session (Save $275 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $149 for 1-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $16,351 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $29 for a 1-Month Suppy for Garcinia Cambogia Weight Loss Formula  As Seen on Dr. Oz!  3, 6 and 12 Month Supply Available (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Aqua Massage  $19 for Two 20-Minute Aqua Massage Sessions (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for a Windshield-Chip Repair or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for a One-Day Visit for Two or $28 for Four from Feb 28Mar 3 (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets at the Driving Range and Beer and Hotdogs for 2 (Save $126 or 59% Off) 
- NuCurves LipoLaser: $199 for Three LumiSlim Packages (73% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $71 or 56% Off) 
- New York Fries: BOGO Coupon  Buy a Hot Dog, Small Fries & Drink Combo & get the Second Combo Free (Until Feb 24) 
- Entertainment: 1-Day Only Blizzard Sale  All Coupon Books $18 + Free Shipping (Until Feb 8) 
- HOT DEAL: Read Save  $23 for a 1 Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine  Tax and Shipping Included (52% Off) 

Entertainment is having a special 24 hour Blizzard Sale! All 2013 Entertainment Books will be $18 + FREE SHIPPING! This is the lowest price that Ive seen the 2013 books sell for. The sale ends today at 3pm MT.

The Cosmopolitan Magazine deal has sold close to 1,000 vouchers on TeamBuy and DealFind.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Entertainment: 1-Day Only Blizzard Sale  All Coupon Books $18 + Free Shipping (Until Feb 8) 

UPDATE: Thanks to the high demand, Entertainment has extended this deal until Saturday, February 9 at 8am MST.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Sun  $30 for a 1 Year Subscription of the Sunday Edition (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $29 for a Dry Shampoo 4PK by Batiste including Tax and Free Shipping (43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Michael Todd True Organics  $31 for a 3 Month Supply of KNU Anti-Aging Face Lift- As Seen on The Doctors TV Show (Save $119 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Valentines Boudoir Photo Package with 30 High-Res Images on a DVD and 5 Professionally-Edited Photos (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tilted Kilt  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Canadian Medi Pain  $149 for 1-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $16,351 or 99% Off) 
- REMINDER: Supreme Shine  $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (63% Off) 
- Body & Brain Wellness: $49 for Ten Brain and Body Wellness Classes with Energy Check-up and Tea (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blaskin & Lane  $29 for Oil Change and Tire Rotation (57% Off) 
- London Drugs: FREE Upper Deck Hockey Cards (Feb 9) 
- Lacoste: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off In-Stores & Online 
- The Bay: 35% Off Mens Underwear and $29.99 for Womens Bras (Until Feb 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages OR $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People with a Giveaway Pack and a Glass (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snapfish  $24 for TWO 20 Page 8×11 Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $20 for $40 OR $40 for $80 Worth of Steaks and Seafood (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $29 for a Dry Shampoo 4PK by Batiste including Tax and Free Shipping (43% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $149 for 1-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $16,351 or 99% Off) 
- REMINDER: Blaskin & Lane  $29 for Oil Change and Tire Rotation (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Michael Todd True Organics  $31 for a 3 Month Supply of KNU Anti-Aging Face Lift- As Seen on The Doctors TV Show (Save $119 or 79% Off) 
- Toned and Strong: $30 for One Month of Indoor Bootcamp Classes Two Times a Week or $45 for Three Times a Week (81% Off) 
- Tunnel Mountain Resort: $189 for a Romance Package in the Rocky Mountains of Banff (41% Off) 
- MyPictureBook: $10 for $35 Worth of Medium or $15 for $60 Worth of Large Custom Photo Book (Up to 75% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 25% Off Your Purchase including New Arrivals (Until Feb 10) 
- Old Navy: KIDtacular Sale  40% Off All Kids and Baby Styles (Until Feb 20) 
- Clearly Contacts: Happy Chinese New Year Sale  30% Off All Eyeglasses Plus Free Shipping (Feb 10-18) 

Happy Chinese New Year!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $49 for Three 40-Min Microdermbrasions OR IPL Photofacials OR 3 Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $29 for an up to 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot, Including all web resolution images on DVD and Five 4×6 Prints and an 8×10 Print (Save $270 or 90% Off) 
- SmartPhiBox: $15 for a Double Crossover Black & White Ring (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Attributes Hair Perfection  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, Moroccan Oil Treatment and Partial Highlights (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: BraTopia  $35 for $70 Worth of Lingerie and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages OR $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People with a Giveaway Pack and a Glass (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Snapfish  $24 for TWO 20 Page 8×11 Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 to Spend on Sausages, Deli Meats, AAA Steaks, and More (50% Off) 
- Chef GIO: $199 for a Two-Hour In-Home Italian Cooking Lesson for Up to Two or $349 for Six (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 11-17) 
- Breathe Right: FREE Sample of Breathe Right Nasal Strips 
- Coach Factory: Save an Additional 50% Off All Bags (Feb 10-12)

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

2 for 1 for the zoo

http://www.travelzoo.com/ca/local-de...l_the-prairies

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute  $89 and Up for Your Choice of Laser Hair Removal Packages (Save up to 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $55 for 11lbs of Delicious Sausages OR $20 for $40 Worth of Meats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax Treatment (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bite Groceteria  $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Groceries, Meats & Cheeses. New 13,000 sq ft Location (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish  $24 for TWO 20 Page 8×11 Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Mongolie Grill  $15 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue, Food, and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lorenzos Pizzeria  $29 for Two Large Three-topping Pizzas, Salad, and Garlic Bread (50% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre: $99 for One-Year Fun-Centre Passes for a Family of Four (Save $215 or 69% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Cheap flights from Calgary to Phoenix are back  $276 roundtrip after taxes 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Zoo: 2-for-1 Admission Offer on TravelZoo (50% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Join Email List and Save 10% Off Your First Purchase 
- Golf Town: Up to 60% Off Clearance Apparel & Annual Re-Grip Event (Until Feb 28)

----------


## woodywoodford

Any deals on portrait photography? I need something for my linkedin page :P

----------


## GDCivicSi

There's a lot of photography deals, but I haven't specifically seen a portrait photography deal. 

Check out this photography deal: http://www.dealathons.com/cad/?city=126&cid=129&id=3306

Can't all photographers do this if you tell them what you want?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pure Jeanius  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans Including 7 For All Mankind, True Religion and a Womens Custom Jean Fitting (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Royal Orchid Thai Spa  $59 for a 1-Hour Couples Thai Yoga Massage Lesson (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 towards a Purchase of Prescription Eyeglasses Or Prescription Sunglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- Lejdintech: $19 for 3 Seamless Comfort Genie Bras in 3 Colours (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets at the Driving Range and Beer and Hotdogs for 2 (Save $126 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Read Save  $23 for a 1 Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine  Tax and Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hair Free Laser Institute  $89 and Up for Your Choice of Laser Hair Removal Packages (Save up to 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 80th & Ivy  $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner (50% Off) 
- She Apparel: $35 for $70 Worth of Bras and Swimwear with Custom Fitting (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 13) 
- The Childrens Place: Entire Store on Sale  Up to 70% Off + Extra 20% Off Coupon Code (Until Feb 18) 
- Air Canada: Introducing Air Canada Lowest Price Guarantee

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brushing & Beyond Furnace  $69 For Complete Duct Cleaning for your entire home with High Power Whip Cleaning (Save $81 or 54% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $19 for a Social Media Shower Curtain (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Michael Todd True Organics  $31 for a 3 Month Supply of KNU Anti-Aging Face Lift- As Seen on The Doctors TV Show (Save $119 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $29 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Spice Wellness  $49 for a 60-Min RMT Massage, 1 Month of Body Vibration & 1 Infrared Sauna Session (Save $275 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MyPictureBook: $10 for $35 Worth of Medium or $15 for $60 Worth of Large Custom Photo Book (Up to 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pure Jeanius  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans Including 7 For All Mankind, True Religion and a Womens Custom Jean Fitting (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Royal Orchid Thai Spa  $59 for a 1-Hour Couples Thai Yoga Massage Lesson (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: 80th & Ivy  $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner (50% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $198 for Two Brown Spot Removal Treatments (67% Off) 
- Canadian Rockies Chalets: $189 for Two-Night Chalet Stay for Up to Six Adults and Two Kids Including a Movie Rental and Womens Apparel Gift (50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Valentines Day Sale  40% Off Two Full-Priced Items In-Stores & Online (Feb 14 Only) 
- Air Canada: Love is in the Air Sale  Save 14% Off Select Flights to Canada and USA (Book by Feb 14) 
- PUMA: Special Private Puma Loves You Sale  Save up to 75% Off (Feb 13-14) 
- Lids.ca: Valentines Day Sale  25% Off Online Orders Over $35 (Feb 14 Only) 

Happy Valentine's Day!

The 80th & Ivy deal is a hot seller. The deal has close to 1,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Inspiration Cleaning  $39 for 4 Hours of Professional House Cleaning (66% Off) 
- Exervibe  $399 for the Exervibe Whole Body Vibration Machine  Tax and Shipping Included (Save $900 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Golden Age Esthetics & Massage  $39 For A 60 Minute Swedish Or Relaxation Massage With An RMT Receipt (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ReadSave  $27 for a 1-Year Subscription of 12 Issues to Oprahs O Magazine  Tax and Shipping Included (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Sun  $30 for a 1 Year Subscription of the Sunday Edition (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More (50% Off) 
- La Cantina: $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Club Ronaldo Hair & Spa: $79 for a Haircut, Blow-Dry, and Style with Partial Highlights or Full Colour (46% Off) 
- Expedia.ca: Seat Sale 
- Disney Store: 25% Off Friends & Family Sale (Feb 14-18) 
- Coach: 25% Off Coupon  Online or any Full-Price Store (Feb 13-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $199 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal Treatment for 1 Foot or $299 for Both Feet (Save $901 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $79 for the Big Boss Oil-Less Fryer  As Seen On TV  A Healthy Way to Enjoy Your Favourite Foods (Save $88 or 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages OR $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People with a Giveaway Pack and a Glass (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Age Esthetics & Massage  $39 for a 60 Minute Swedish Or Relaxation Massage with an RMT Receipt (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Inspiration Cleaning  $39 for 4 Hours of Professional House Cleaning (66% Off) 
- Metro Fairway Indoor Golf: $19 for One Hour of Indoor Golfing on Private Simulator for up to Five People (53% Off) 
- Pizza Master Fusion  $20 for a Meal for Four or $30 for Eight People with Pizza, Pasta, and Breadsticks (Up to 50% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics  $42 for 60-Minute Massage (50% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any Purchase of $30 or More Coupon (Until Feb 18) 
- Forever 21: Up to 80% Off Sale Items. Hundreds of New Markdowns 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books 35% Off + Free Shipping (Feb 15-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 17 Deals:

- Derma Care Services: $999 for Nine 45-Min Zerona Treatments for Your Choice of Body Part (Save $1,026 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products ¨C $25 for a 4-Pack of 50,000 Hour Lifespan LED Light Bulbs ¨C Choose from 3 Different Bulbs (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products ¨C $39 for a 1600 Thread Count Equivalent Egyptian Comfort Sheet Set ¨C 15 Colours and 3 Sizes Available (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish ¨C $24 for TWO 20 Page 8¡Á11 Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Michael Todd True Organics ¨C $31 for a 3 Month Supply of KNU Anti-Aging Face Lift- As Seen on ¡®The Doctors¡¯ TV Show (Save $119 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar ¨C $20 for $40 OR $40 for $80 Worth of Steaks and Seafood (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Glass ¨C $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain ¨C $49 for Three 40-Min Microdermbrasions OR IPL Photofacials OR 3 Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: She Apparel ¨C $35 for $70 Worth of Bras and Swimwear with Custom Fitting (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rocky¡¯s Sausage Haus ¨C $20 for $40 to Spend on Sausages, Deli Meats, AAA Steaks, and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golden Age Esthetics & Massage ¨C $39 for a 60 Minute Swedish Or Relaxation Massage with an RMT Receipt (51% Off) 
- DanceZation Fitness ¨C $29 for Five Dance Fitness Classes (52% Off) 
- Life Photo Studios ¨C $39 for Lullaby Club Membership with Four Baby Photo Shoots and One 8¡åx8¡å Print Per Session (61% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 40% Off 007 Skyfall Movie + Extra $5 Off Promo Code 
- Guess: Long Weekend Sale ¨C Additional 50% Off Already-Reduced Apparel (Feb 15-20) 
- Victoria¡¯s Secret: 20% Off a Single Item In-Stores or Online (Feb 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Taste of India Creekside  $14 for an All You Can Eat Lunch Buffet + Drinks for 2 People (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $25 for a 1-Year Subscription to Oprah Magazine  Tax and Free Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $89 for a Pair of Authentic In-Ear Headphones from Beats by Dr. Dre (40% Off) 
- Spy Planet: $24 for a Mini USB WiFi Booster (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hair Free Laser Institute  $89 and Up for Your Choice of Laser Hair Removal Packages (Save up to 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockys Sausage Haus  $55 for 11lbs of Delicious Sausages OR $20 for $40 Worth of Meats (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DMs Photography  $29 for an up to 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot, Including all web resolution images on DVD and Five 4×6 Prints and an 8×10 Print (Save $270 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Belfry Gastro House  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute  $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Extra-Small, $135 for a Small, or $189 for a Medium Area (Save $501 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for Up to 250 Pounds of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117.50 or 77% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 18-24) 
- Well.ca: Winter Overstock Blowout  Over 150 Products up to 50% Off (Until Feb 18) 
- Tim Hortons: RRRoll Up the Rim to Win is Back! (Starts Feb 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $71 or 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Readers Digest  $15 for a 1 Year or $20 for a 2 Year Subscription to Readers Digest  Tax & Free Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ssentials  $69 for a Brazilian Blowout Zero Hair Smoothing Treatment (Save $121 or 64% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $25 for a 3-in-1 iPhone Compatible Lens Kit in Red, Black or Silver  Free Shipping and Taxes Included (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bite Groceteria  $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Groceries, Meats & Cheeses. New 13,000 sq ft Location (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets at the Driving Range and Beer and Hotdogs for 2 (Save $126 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pure Jeanius  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans Including 7 For All Mankind, True Religion and a Womens Custom Jean Fitting (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for Up to 250 Pounds of Junk Removal Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117.50 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 80th & Ivy  $25 for $50 to Spend on Food and Drink at Dinner (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $89 for a Pair of Authentic In-Ear Headphones from Beats by Dr. Dre (40% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $25 for a 1-Year Subscription to Oprah Magazine  Tax and Free Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Taste of India Creekside  $14 for an All You Can Eat Lunch Buffet + Drinks for 2 People (52% Off) 
- Stemz Florist & Treasures: $25 for $50 to Spend on Fresh-Cut Flowers (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Dinner and Drinks (50% Off) 
- WagJag: $199 for Xbox 360 4GB Console with Kinect and 2 Games including Free Shipping (41% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: FREE Sample of Dior Hypnotic Poison Perfume 
- GoodLife Fitness: FREE 5 Day Trial Pass 
- Entertainment: All Entertainment Coupon Books now $19.99 + Free Shipping (Feb 18-24) 

The Koto Sushi Lounge deal has already sold 400+ vouchers.

Today's your last chance to buy the 80th & Ivy deal. The deal has sold 1,500+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Min Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for 3 Custom Made 100% Premium Cotton Dress Shirts or $599 for a 2-Piece Suit Package (Save $221 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AutoPro  $19 for an Oil, Lube and Filter Change, All Fluid Top-Ups, Transmission Fluid, 20 Point Inspection (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $69 for a Proliss Infusion Flat Iron and a Proliss Twister Curling Iron with Serum Drops and a Protective Holder (Save $246 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Virtually Fit  $19 for 3 Months of At-Home Focused Workouts and a 1-Week Nutrition Plan (91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $25 for a 4-Pack of 50,000 Hour Lifespan LED Light Bulbs  Choose from 3 Different Bulbs (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Dinner and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Readers Digest  $15 for 1 Year or $20 for a 2 Year Subscription to Readers Digest  Tax & Free Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $71 or 56% Off) 
- Calgary Roughnecks: $70 or $90 for a Ticket Package for 2 (44% Off) 
- Go Detail: $32 for One or $59 for Two Car Washes with Brazilian Wax and Extreme Hand Wax (57% Off) 
- WagJag: $9 for a Dove Moisturizing Body Wash Set from Unilever (53% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 20) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 25% Off Home Decor Items (Until Feb 28) 
- Air Canada:15% Off Flights within Canada and to the U.S. (Book by Feb 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $59 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage and Your Choice of a 60 Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $136 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photographic Resource  $39 for the Betterphoto Photography Workshop (Save $190 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AH Beads  $20 for $40 Worth of Beads, Gemstones, Findings and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bed of Nails  $15 and Up for a Bed of Nails Acupressure Mat and Pillow  Alleviate Stress, Tiredness, Tension, Muscle Pains, and More (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Inspiration Cleaning  $39 for 4 Hours of Professional House Cleaning (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Exervibe  $399 for the Exervibe Whole Body Vibration Machine  Tax and Shipping Included (Save $900 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: La Cantina  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Min Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- Rubys Kitchen: $67 for a Three-Course Hands-on Indian Cooking Class for Two People (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery  $18 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (50% Off) 
- Amazon.ca: $69.98 for Fisher-Price V4556 Luv U Zoo Jumperoo + Free Shipping (42% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Up to 50% Off All Thomas & Friends Wooden Railway (Until Mar 31) 
- WestJet: Save an Extra 15% Off Flights within Canada and to US (Book by Feb 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Gluten-Free Food (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Best Of Beauty Hair Salon  $25 for a Wash, Cut, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment & More (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Seasons Collection  $34 for a 6-Piece Egyptian Cotton Towel Set (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $39 for a Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Style (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Metro Fairway Indoor Golf: $19 for One Hour of Indoor Golfing on Private Simulator for up to Five People (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Dinner and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery  $18 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $59 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage and Your Choice of a 60 Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $136 or 70% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $89 for an In-Office Hollywood Red Carpet Laser Teeth-Whitening Treatment (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: nonstopGOLF  $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save up to 58% on Oscar Nominees & Winners 
- McDonalds: FREE Small Hot Brewed Coffee All Day (Feb 25- Mar 3) 
- Starbucks: Free $5 Starbucks Card when you buy 1 lb Whole Bean Coffee (Feb 21-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $149 for 1-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $16,351 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography  $39 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photo Shoot with 2 Professionally Edited Prints (Save $460 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice Deals  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements including Taxes and Free Shipping (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chic Effectz  $39 for a Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Style (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Gluten-Free Food (50% Off) 
- Ballet Classique Methusela: $53 for Six Weeks of Jazz Dance Classes from March 4 to April 15 (50% Off) 
- Anishas MediSpa  $64.50 for a Body Wrap and Head Massage, or $59.50 for an Express Facial and Express Pedicure with Express Manicure or Head and Shoulder Massage (Up to 52% Off) 
- Gap Kids: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 40% Off Buy More, Save More Event (Feb 21- Mar 3) 
- The Body Shop: $10 Off Any $20 Purchase Coupon (Feb 22-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Yoga Studio South  $39 for a 10 Class Pass (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $29 for a 24-Piece Dermatouch Professional Makeup Brush Set with Brush Roll (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses and Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Dinner and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $18 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Taste of India Creekside  $14 for an All You Can Eat Lunch Buffet + Drinks for 2 People (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oprah Magazine  $25 for a 1-Year Subscription including Tax and Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bed of Nails  $15 and Up for a Bed of Nails Acupressure Mat and Pillow  Alleviate Stress, Tiredness, Tension, Muscle Pains, and More (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Choice Deals  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements including Taxes and Free Shipping (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chic Effectz  $39 for a Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Style (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Belfry Gastro House  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Canadian Medi Pain  $149 for 1-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $16,351 or 99% Off) 
- Cutting Room Floor: $45 for a Haircut, Shampoo, Renewing Treatment, and Style (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banff Boundary Lodge  $149 for Two-Night Lodge Stay for up to 4 Adults and 2 Children with a Movie Rental and Womens-Apparel Gift (Save $172 or 54% Off) 
- Old Navy: Dollar Off Deals  Save $15 when you Spend $75, OR $30 when you Spend $100 (Feb 23-25) 
- Adidas.ca: Save up to 50% off Sale Items + Free Shipping 

Today's your last chance to buy the 3 following hot sellers:

- Koto Sushi Lounge (sold over 1,000 voucher)
- Marble Slab Creamery (sold over 1,000 voucher)
- Taste of India Creekside (sold over 550 voucher)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rivers Edge Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Two Buckets of Balls for the Driving Range, and More (Save $85 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Paintball  $22 for a Paintball Package for 2 with Level 3 Gun, 300 Paintballs, Equipment, Unlimited Hotdogs & More (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement  2 Locations (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Hair Revolution  $199 for a Personal Home Laser Hair Removal System  Tax Included (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Readers Digest  $15 for 1 Year or $20 for a 2 Year Subscription to Readers Digest  Tax & Free Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beats by Dr. Dre  $89 for a Pair of Authentic In-Ear Headphones (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $71 or 56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Banff Boundary Lodge  $149 for Two-Night Lodge Stay for up to 4 Adults and 2 Children with a Movie Rental and Womens-Apparel Gift (Save $172 or 54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yoga Studio South  $39 for a 10 Class Pass (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Amici Italian Grill  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $89 for Two or $119 for Four Sessions of ReFirme Facial Skin Tightening (Save $408 or 82% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 25  Mar 3) 
- McDonalds: FREE Small Hot Brewed Coffee All Day (Feb 25  Mar 3) 
- Value Village: 50% Off Clothing, Shoes, Accessories, and Bed & Bath (Feb 25, 9am  9pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for a SilkPeel Dermalinfusion Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $106 or 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mountain High Adventures  $20 for a Full Day Ski or Snowboard Rental (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a Dental Hygeine Exam, 1 Unit of Cleaning an 1 Unit of Polishing and Fluoride Treatments (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Down & Feather Company Inc.  $29 for Two Memory Foam Pillows (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Min Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for 3 Custom Made 100% Premium Cotton Dress Shirts or $599 for a 2-Piece Suit Package (Save $221 or 61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Amici Italian Grill  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rivers Edge Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Two Buckets of Balls for the Driving Range, and More (Save $85 or 55% Off) 
- Omega Spa: $89 for Two Microdermabrasion Treatments (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koiji Restolounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Sushi (50% Off) 
- Empire Theatres: $2 Toonie Matinees during Spring Break (Mar 11-15) 
- Toys R Us: 40% Off Select Hasbro Board Games 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books 40% Off + Free Shipping (Feb 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Greenleaf Health Centre  $35 for Your Choice of a 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage or a 60-Minute Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MGs Cleaning Service  39 for a Mobile Auto Detailing Package (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tahiti Tans  $25 for a Dermalogica Facial (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $27 for a Salton Food Dehydrator DH1246  Tax Included (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: New Classic  $59 for a Luxury 24 Piece Muller Knife and Cutlery Set with Carrying Case (91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $59 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage and Your Choice of a 60 Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $136 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rubys Kitchen  $67 for a Three-Course Hands-on Indian Cooking Class for Two People (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koiji Restolounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Sushi (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Derma Vital  $49 for a SilkPeel Dermalinfusion Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $106 or 68% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $39 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (78% Off) 
- Kaizen Automotive Group: $25 for Oil Change  Multiple Locations (55% Off) 
- Springs Servicing and Heating: $69 for Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Up to 12 Air Ducts with Inspection (Save $135 or 66% Off) 
- Aquabatics: $40 for Stand-Up Paddleboarding Lesson (52% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 27) 
- Xbox Live: Ultimate Games Sale  New Deals Every Day (Until Mar 5) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights within Canada Promo Code (Book by Mar 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Original Salt and Pepper On Macleod Trail  $25 for a Mexican Meal for 2  Choice of Burritos, Tacos, Pork Chops and More (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Entertainment  Special 1-Day Sale  Any 2 Coupon Books for $28 + $1 Shipping (Feb 28 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $129 for a Professional Belt Drive Turntable With USB Output (Save $100 or 44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 For A Wine And Beer Making Class For Two At The Home Vintner  3 Locations (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive  $49 for a Pair of Authentic Kate Spade Designer Sunglasses  Choose from 4 Stylish Options (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Seasons Collection  $34 for a 6-Piece Egyptian Cotton Towel Set (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Gluten-Free Food (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Best Of Beauty Hair Salon  $25 for a Wash, Cut, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment & More (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Greenleaf Health Centre  $35 for Your Choice of a 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage or a 60-Minute Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: MGs Cleaning Service  39 for a Mobile Auto Detailing Package (59% Off) 
- Rajdoot Restaurant: $20 for $40 to Spend on Dinner for Two People (50% Off) 
- ScanDigital: $40 for $100 Worth of Photo- and Video-Digitization Services. Two Options Available (60% Off) 
- WagJag: Iams Dog or Cat Food Pack Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card including Free Shipping (Up to 43% off) 
- WestJet: Extra 15% Off Promo Code on Select Flights within Canada (Book by Feb 28) 
- Sport Check  Mens & Womens Footwear  Buy One, Get One 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Comedy Cave ¨C $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kozmic Nails & Spa Lounge ¨C $35 For A 2 Hour Shellac Manicure And Spa Pedicure (69$ Off) 
- Buytopia Product ¨C $59 for a Bionair Digital Tower Cool Mist Humidifier (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain ¨C $149 for 1-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $16,351 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Loewen Photography ¨C $39 for a 60 Minute In-Studio 
- Photo Shoot with 2 Professionally Edited Prints (Save $460 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Banff Boundary Lodge ¨C $149 for Two-Night Lodge Stay for up to 4 Adults and 2 Children with a Movie Rental and Women¡¯s-Apparel Gift (Save $172 or 54% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Original Salt and Pepper On Macleod Trail ¨C $25 for a Mexican Meal for 2 ¨C Choice of Burritos, Tacos, Pork Chops and More (54% Off) 
- PInk Permanent Ink Clinic: $149 for Permanent Eyeliner for Upper or Lower Lids (70% Off) 
- Canvas on Demand: $49 for 16¡åx20¡å Customized Gallery-Wrapped Canvases (Save $77.95 or 61% Off) 
- Babies R Us: BabyFest Sale + Over $250 in Coupons (Mar 1-14) 
- Reebok.ca: 30-50% Off Sale + Extra 25% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping 
- Starbucks: FREE $5 Starbucks Card When you Join Starbucks Rewards (Until Mar 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Treadline Tires And Wheels  $59 for a Seasonal Tire Change and Wheel Balance (Save $91 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lovovo Lingerie  $15 for One or $29 for Two Strapless Mango V Push-Up Bras in Black or Nude (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga Studio South  $39 for a 10 Class Pass (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses and Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cutting Room Floor: $45 for a Haircut, Shampoo, Renewing Treatment, and Style (59% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kozmic Nails & Spa Lounge  $35 For A 2 Hour Shellac Manicure And Spa Pedicure (69$ Off) 
- REMINDER: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- Udemy: $69 for a Microsoft Office Training Bundle (86% Off) 
- The Corner Salon  $33.99 for Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment (50% Off) 
- Old Navy: Save 20% Off In-Stores or Online (Mar 2) 
- Entertainment: All 2013 Coupon Books 50% Off + Free Shipping (March 1-10) 
- Dairy Queen: Buy One Blizzard, Get One for 99¢ (March 1-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Arashi Do  $19 for 1 Month of Unlimited Classes (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $49 for a 6-Piece Bamboo Negative Ion Bed Sheet Set in Your Choice of Size and Colour (Save $90 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rivers Edge Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Two Buckets of Balls for the Driving Range, and More (Save $85 or 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Capture the Flag Paintball  $22 for a Paintball Package for 2 with Level 3 Gun, 300 Paintballs, Equipment, Unlimited Hotdogs & More (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koiji Restolounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Sushi (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kaizen Automotive Group  $25 for an Oil Change  Multiple Locations (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Springs Servicing and Heating  $69 for Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Up to 12 Air Ducts with Inspection (Save $135 or 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kozmic Nails & Spa Lounge  $35 for a 2 Hour Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure (69$ Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Amici Italian Grill  $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Teach International: $149 for a Course to become Qualified to Teach English in a Foreign Country (90% Off) 
- Awesome All Season Adventures  $89 for Three-Hour Snowmobile Tour in Banff (53% Off) 
- Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic: Save 30% Off at All 3 Brands (Mar 3-5) 
- WestJet: Canada Sale  Save on Select Flights within Canada (Book by Mar 5) 

Today's your last chance to buy the 3 following hot sellers:

- Amici Italian Grill - sold over 700 vouchers on LivingSocial.
- Koiji Restolounge sold over 650 vouchers on Groupon.
- Rivers Edge Golf Club - sold over 500 vouchers on TeamBuy/DealFind.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kaizen Automotive Group  $25 for an Oil & Filter Change  5 Locations Available (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography  $39 for a 60 Minute In Studio Photo Shoot for up to 4 People Including Prints and Images on DVD (Save $460 or 92% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $69 for a Pair of Roots Sunglasses with Free Shipping  Choose 10 Styles and Colours (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 for a SilkPeel Dermalinfusion Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $106 or 68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $49 for a 6-Piece Bamboo Negative Ion Bed Sheet Set in Your Choice of Size and Colour (Save $90 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for a 18 Holes of Golf for Two People or $159 for Four (53% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 4-10) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase Code + 40% Off Dr. Seuss Books + 20% Off Lego + Free Shipping 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Deals (March 4  15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetics  $39 for Wash, Cut, Style, Blowdry and Choice of Full Colour or Partial Highlights (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture The Flag  $22 for a 2 Person Paintball Excursion, Including a Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman: Quarry Park or Signal Hill Day Spa  $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Greenleaf Health Centre  $35 for Your Choice of a 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage or a 60-Minute Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MGs Cleaning Service  39 for a Mobile Auto Detailing Package (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $39 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for a 18 Holes of Golf for Two People or $159 for Four (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kaizen Automotive Group  $25 for an Oil & Filter Change  5 Locations Available (55% Off) 
- Dent Clinic: $75 for $150 Toward Paintless Dent Repair (50% Off) 
- Studio Mount Royal: $37 for Full Facial (51% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: Storewide Clearance Event (Until Mar 7) 
- Red Lobster: $10 Off Two Lobsterfest Entrees Coupon (Until Mar 24) 
- Costco: The 2013 Baby & Toddler Event

----------


## trollolhah

SAMSONS SUPPLEMENTS: 20%-50% OFF all supplements today March5

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 6 Deals:

- Fiverr.com: Find Lots of Cool and Amazing Deals for $5 
- HOT DEAL: Avenida Wellness Clinic  $58 for Two 60-Minute RMT Massages  Choice of Deep Tissue, Hot Stone, Relaxation and More (Save $102 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for 2 IPL Rejuvenating Photo Facials (Save $559 or 93% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Free Deal Day! Get 20+ Deals for Free (March 6 Only) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Original Salt and Pepper On Macleod Trail  $25 for a Mexican Meal for 2  Choice of Burritos, Tacos, Pork Chops and More (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $59 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage and Your Choice of a 60 Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45 Minute Organic Facial (Save $136 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lovovo Lingerie  $15 for One or $29 for Two Strapless Mango V Push-Up Bras in Black or Nude (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $49 for a 6-Piece Bamboo Negative Ion Bed Sheet Set in Your Choice of Size and Colour (Save $90 or 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rajdoot Restaurant  $20 for $40 to Spend on Dinner for Two People (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Soldiers of Fitness: $39 for 12 Basic Training Boot Camp Classes (86% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $59 for One or $89 for Two Hydradermie Face-Lifting Treatments with Optional Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $71 or 55% off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 6) 
- Air Canada: USA 2-Day Sale  Save 15% Off Flights from Canada to Select US Destinations (Book by Mar 7) 
- Porter Airlines launches its first Daily Deal with Buytopia.ca!

----------


## D'z Nutz

FYI,

If you bring in a copy of today's Metro to H&M, you get 25% off any one item in the store.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Lipo-Laser Treatments, 3 Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Infrared Massages (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Heaven Artisan GF Cuisine  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Gluten-Free Food (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Avenida Wellness Clinic  $58 for Two 60-Minute RMT Massages  Choice of Deep Tissue, Hot Stone, Relaxation and More (Save $102 or 64% Off) 
- JUSTinTIME Furnace: $49 for Cleaning of Furnace and Ten Air Ducts (62% Off) 
- IT University Online  $99 for Complete CompTIA IT-Certification Bundle (Save $2,596 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia.ca  Get $150 in Free Buytopia Credits or a $100 Gift Card to The Bay, Best Buy, Apple, The Keg, Walmart or other Stores upon Approval of an MBNA MasterCard Credit Card Account 
- WestJet: U.S. Sale  Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by March 7) 
- McDonalds: Lots of New McDonalds Canada Coupons!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tahiti Tans  $29 for a Shellac Manicure and Regular Pedicure (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $24 for a Four-Pack of Ultra Warm Fleece-Lined Leggings  Tax Included (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $149 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 5 Body Parts (Save $15,851 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Treadline Tires And Wheels  $59 for a Seasonal Tire Change and Wheel Balance (Save $91 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Buytopia.ca  Get $150 in Free Buytopia Credits or a $100 Gift Card to The Bay, Best Buy, Apple, The Keg, Walmart or other Stores upon Approval of an MBNA MasterCard Credit Card Account 
- REMINDER: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Lipo-Laser Treatments, 3 Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Infrared Massages (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a Spa Package for One or $159 for Two People (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Center  $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $329 for a Large Area (Save $615 or 82% Off) 
- WagJag: $17 for a 1-Year Print Subscription to National Geographic Traveler, Plus 2 Bonus Map including Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- Ebates.ca: Get 6% Cash Back + 40% Off Sitewide at The Body Shop (March 8-10) 
- Chapters Indigo: Disney Movies up to 60% Off + $5 Off Promo Code + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kay Spa  $45 and Up for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice  $39 for a Dr. Oz Recommended 3-Month Supply of Raspberry Mango Ketone Weight Loss Formula (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Arashi Do  $19 for 1 Month of Unlimited Classes (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $15,851 or 99% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tahiti Tans  $29 for a Shellac Manicure and Regular Pedicure (64% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $49 for One IPL Photo Facial (67% Off) 
- Mountain View Inn Canmore: $89 for Two-Night Hotel Stay for Two Adults and Two Kids in an Economy Double-Queen Room with Boutique Gift (50% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save 40% Off Select Bounty + $10 Off $40 Purchase Promo Code (March 8-10) 
- The Source: Save up to an Extra 30% Even on Sale Prices + Free Shipping (March 8-10) 
- Banana Republic Factory Store: Extra 30% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (March 9-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Brushing and Beyond Furnace and Duct Cleaning  $69 for the High-Power Whip Cleaning Package: Cleaning of Furnace, 10 Vents and More (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $89 for a Samsung EZVIEW Baby Video Monitor with 2.4-inch LCD Screen (Save $110 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a Shape of Spring Dress  Available in 7 Fab Colours (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rivers Edge Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Two Buckets of Balls for the Driving Range, and More (Save $85 or 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kaizen Automotive Group  $25 for an Oil & Filter Change  5 Locations Available (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $24 for a Four-Pack of Ultra Warm Fleece-Lined Leggings  Tax Included (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $15,851 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for a 18 Holes of Golf for Two People or $159 for Four (53% Off) 
- CanvasStock: $35 for a 16×16, 1.5-inch Gallery-Depth Print on Archival Canvas (67% Off) 
- Tahiti Tans: $15 for a Bikini Wax, $35 for a Bikini and Full-Leg Wax, or $49 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning (Up to 51% Off) 
- WagJag: $25 for 3 x 3-Packs of ThermaCare Heat Wraps including Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- Payless Shoes: Friends & Family Sale  Extra 30% Off In-Store Coupon (March 8-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Yogen Früz  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt, Toppings, Smoothies & More  Valid at Multiple Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tilted Kilt  $12 for $25 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks for Lunch (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for Cleaning of 1 Furnace and up to 10 Vents (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park  $99 for 10 Rejuvenating Chemical Peels or 10 Basic Facials (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetics  $39 for Wash, Cut, Style, Blowdry and Choice of Full Colour or Partial Highlights (65% Off) 
- Rendezvous Club: $25 for One Ticket to a Speed-Dating Event (50%) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $34 for One or $54 for Two Zero Peroxide Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Save $115.99 or 77% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 11-17) 
- Dairy Queen: Buy One Blizzard, Get One for 99¢ (March 1-21) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon  Movado Mens and Womens Watches  Four Options Available (Up to 79% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Day Maid Calgary  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Charme Hair Salon & Spa  $39 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $19 for One Microdermabrasion Session  Get 2 for $35 or 3 for $55 (80% Off) 
- Swan Esthetics & Spa: $14 for a Regular Manicure with Shaping of Nails and your Choice of Colour (50%) 
- REMINDER: Tilted Kilt  $12 for $25 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks for Lunch (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yogen Früz  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt, Toppings, Smoothies & More  Valid at Multiple Locations (50% Off) 
- Titans Twisted Tavern  $17 for One Medium Pizza and Two Beers for Two, or $33 for Two Medium Pizzas and Four Beers for Four (44% Off) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Up to $125 Worth of New Coupons starting March 12 
- Clearly Contacts: Biggest Sale of the Year  $38 Glasses Over 300 Styles (March 11-25) 
- Entertainment: All 2013 Coupon Books 35% Off + Free Shipping (March 11-12) 
- Future Shop: Deal of the Day (March 11-15)

----------


## GS430

Hey guys,

just a heads up that futureshop has the GoPro hero3 black edition for $399.99 today. Comes with the remote and 32gig card.


Pretty decent deal, expires today.

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/categ...313_s0_dotd_en 


Cheers, hopefully this will help some people out.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style + 50% Off Full Colour Or Highlights (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bo-Bon.ca: $15 for $30 worth of Delicious Macarons, Cupcakes, Chocolates, Cakes, and More + Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon  $39 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Partial Highlights or Full Colour (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for 3 Lipo-Laser Treatments, 3 Full-Body Vibration Treatments and 3 Infrared Massages (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mattress Direct  $39 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a Shape of Spring Dress  Available in 7 Fab Colours (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JUSTinTIME Furnace  $49 for Cleaning of Furnace and Ten Air Ducts (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Day Maid Calgary  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tonys Sunshine Cleaning Ltd  $49 for Three or $69 for Five Rooms of Carpet Cleaning or $57 for Upholstery Cleaning (51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 13) 
- Well.ca: Save 25% on Jamieson (Until March 17) 
- Chapters Indigo: Select Fictions Books are 3 for $10 and 40% Off Dr. Seuss

----------


## hurrdurr

Are you still making money from this?

You moved up from a Civic to an IS-F. Coincidence? ha

----------


## CompletelyNumb

He goes through half a dozen deal websites and posts the deals on his blog, this forum, and elsewhere for half a dozen cities. I would hope he makes money. He likely makes good money. I've bought dozens of deals from this very thread.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by hurrdurr_ 
> *Are you still making money from this?
> 
> You moved up from a Civic to an IS-F. Coincidence? ha*



Don't be jealous you didn't think of it first!

Mind you I rarely if ever look on these now. It's all beauty and spa shit it seems.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by GS430_ 
> *Hey guys,
> 
> just a heads up that futureshop has the GoPro hero3 black edition for $399.99 today. Comes with the remote and 32gig card.
> 
> 
> Pretty decent deal, expires today.
> 
> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/categ...313_s0_dotd_en 
> ...



So you save on shipping, currency conversion and get a free SD card.

Been looking at Drift Ghost lately, that 300 degree lens rotation and on board LCD screen is pretty nice to have.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I check it daily incase something good comes up. It does get worse and worse as time goes on. I bought the cleaning one because I've been out of town all winter and I know my roommate has likely trashed my place.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Business is good, but it's a lot of work and is a huge commitment. I wouldn't be doing this if I wasn't passionate about deals.

To give you guys an idea of what I do, I wake up at 2:30am, 7 days a week, 365 days a year to update my blogs. I have to wake up so early because it takes me 5 hours every morning to update all 7 of my city blogs so everything is updated by 7am when my daily deals email is sent to my subscribers.

My schedule is totally messed.

----------


## woodywoodford

Damn, I thought I had it bad getting up at 5a 5x week. That's commitment!

----------


## msommers

<5 hrs of work/day...not bad!

----------


## tobypaddock

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *&lt;5 hrs of work/day...not bad!*



my thoughts exactly

----------


## D'z Nutz

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Mind you I rarely if ever look on these now. It's all beauty and spa shit it seems.*



Yeah me too. I guess if I ever need an anal bleaching, I know where to look  :Burn Out:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques ¨C $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments on Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, Front or Back Thigh (Save $798 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine Inc.: $29 for Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services ¨C $799 for 6 Zerona Treatments for Your Choice of Body Part (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Merle Norman Decadant Salon & Day Spa Quarry Park ¨C $49 for a Manicure, Pedicure, and Facial (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Comedy Cave ¨C $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tahiti Tans ¨C $29 for a Shellac Manicure and Regular Pedicure (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mountain View Inn Canmore: $89 for Two-Night Hotel Stay for Two Adults and Two Kids in an Economy Double-Queen Room with Boutique Gift (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge ¨C $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- Digital 007: $15 for a Retro Telephone Handset In Blue, Red, Black, Or Pink (63% Off) 
- Aluminyze: $12 for an 8¡åx10¡å, $19 for an 11¡åx14¡å, $35 for a 16¡åx20¡å, or $59 for a 20¡±x30¡± Aluminum Photo Print or $12 for an Aluminum Smartphone Case (67% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Customer Appreciation Sale ¨C 30% Off Full-Priced Items (Mar 14-17) 
- Addition Elle: 40% Off One Regular-Priced Item Secret Sale (Mar 14) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Sale ¨C 30% Off Your Purchase (Mar 14-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair and Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Premium Mink or Signature Eyelash Extensions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: www.readsave.com  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Your Choice of Cosmo, Elle, GQ, O Magazine and More  Shipping and Tax Included (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: All Skin Laser  $99 for 8 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $661 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Monster Aeration  $39 for a Spring Landscaping Package includes Power Rake Process, Aeration, Lawn Mowing, Over-Seeding, Fertilizer and More (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kay Spa  $45 and Up for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Supreme Shine Inc.: $29 for Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- Crepes & Cravings: $7 for Two Waffle Cones With Two Scoops Of Gelato Each (53% Off) 
- Chef Select: $25 for $50 Toward Quality Beef, Poultry, Seafood, and Finger Foods (50% Off) 
- Play Golf Calgary: Triple Play Green Fee Card  Save 10%-35% at GlenEagles, Blue Devil, HeatherGlen 
- Mexx: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Adult and Kids Merchandise (Mar 15-17) 
- Dentyne Canada: FREE Pack of Gum Sample!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Acne Centre  $39 for 3 HydroClean Acne Treatments OR $69 for 3 HydroClean Acne Treatments and 3 Microdermabrasions (Save $591 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Siam Sabai Thai Massage  $42 for a 60-Minute Hot-Oil Massage with Optional Reflexology Treatment, or $42 for One 60-Minute Reflexology Treatment Foot Massage (Up to 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brushing and Beyond Furnace and Duct Cleaning  $69 for the High-Power Whip Cleaning Package: Cleaning of Furnace, 10 Vents and More (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crepes & Cravings: $7 for Two Waffle Cones With Two Scoops Of Gelato Each (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: All Skin Laser  $99 for 8 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $661 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beyond Your Image Hair and Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Premium Mink or Signature Eyelash Extensions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Read Save  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Your Choice of Cosmo, Elle, GQ, O Magazine and More  Free Shipping and Tax Included (75% Off) 
- Daily Nutrition: $29 for 3 Months of Raspberry Ketone Advanced Formula Dietary Supplements (63% Off) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: St Paddys Day Sale  Buy One, Get One 50% Off + Free Shipping (Mar 16-17) 
- Best Buy: Spring Movie Madness Sale  Over 100 Titles to Choose From 
- Lids.ca: 25% Off Online Orders Over $35 (Mar 15-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Green Planet Cleaning Services Limited  $39 for Professional Carpet Steam of Cleaning 3 Rooms and 1 Hallway in Your Home or Office (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy  $45 for a Brand New Copy of Ubisofts Assassins Creed III for Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3 (36% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ReadSave  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Your Choice of Cosmo, Elle, GQ, O Magazine and More  Free Shipping and Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tilted Kilt  $12 for $25 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks for Lunch (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine Inc  $29 for Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: All Skin Laser  $99 for 8 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $661 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Monster Aeration  $39 for a Spring Landscaping Package includes Power Rake Process, Aeration, Lawn Mowing, Over-Seeding, Fertilizer and More (80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yogen Früz  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt, Toppings, Smoothies & More  Valid at Multiple Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (61% Off) 
- Old Navy: St Patricks Day Sale  17% Off Your Purchase (Until Mar 18) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon  $9.99 for Disney Mickey or Minnie Watch. Five Styles Available (71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Icefield Heli Tours  $325 for a Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour for 2 OR $650 for 4 People (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Accubusiness  $25 for a Personal Tax Return OR Buy 3 Vouchers for a Business Tax Return OR Buy 6 Vouchers for a Corporate Tax Return (Up to 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $19 and Up for a Photography Package for Engagements, Weddings, Families, Newborns, and More (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid Calgary  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Green Planet Cleaning Services Limited  $39 for Professional Carpet Steam of Cleaning 3 Rooms and 1 Hallway in Your Home or Office (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Double Zero Pizza  $99 for a Three-Course Family-Style Dinner with Wine Pairings for Four (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness  $149 for Two or $177 for Three Laser Genesis Treatments with Chemical Peel and Vitamin Skin Therapy (Save $636 or 81% Off) 
- Sephora: Get 12% Cash Back on Ebates.ca  3X Cash Back Blowout (March 18-19) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 18-24) 
- Costco: The Baby & Toddler Event Continues 
- Home Outfitters: Save 20% or 25% Off a Single Regular Priced Item Coupon (Mar 18-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Napa Auto Pro  $29 for a Spring Package with Oil Change, Fluid Top-Ups, 60 Point Inspection, Seasonal Tire Swap and Much More (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $14 for a Pack of 8 Gillette Mach 3 Compatible Razor Blades OR $17 for a Pack of 8 Fusion 5 Compatible Razor Blades (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $99 for a Pair of Official Beats By Dre PowerBeats In-Ear Headphones Designed by LeBron James (34% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Double Zero Pizza  $99 for a Three-Course Family-Style Dinner with Wine Pairings for Four (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- TAIT Photography: $79 for a Boudoir Photo Shoot With Two Outfits (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for a Golf Outing with Cart, Range Balls, and Drinks for Two or $159 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Hockey News: $19.99 for a 1-Year Digital Subscription or $23 for Print (Up to 57% Off) 
- Finish Canada: FREE Sample of Finish Quantum with Power Gel 
- Coach Factory Online Store: 50% Off All Bags (Until March 19, 10am MST) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza Online Promo Code (March 18-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $29 for a 1-Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snapfish  $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $10 and Up for a 4GB, 8GB, 16GB, or 32GB Waterproof Key Shaped USB Drive (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yogen Früz  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt, Toppings, Smoothies & More  Valid at Multiple Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Skin Care Boutiques  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments on Choice of Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, Front or Back Thigh (Save $798 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia Product  $14 for a Pack of 8 Gillette Mach 3 Compatible Razor Blades OR $17 for a Pack of 8 Fusion 5 Compatible Razor Blades (77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Napa Auto Pro  $29 for a Spring Package with Oil Change, Fluid Top-Ups, 60 Point Inspection, Seasonal Tire Swap and Much More (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- JoyChi Health: $192 for Six Laser Treatment Sessions (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: espy  $29 for Mens and Womens Tops (52% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 20) 
- EXTENDED: Coach Factory Online Store  Extra 50% Off All Bags (Until March 21, Noon EST) 
- Air Canada: Canada and U.S. Sale (Book by Mar 27) 
- WestJet: Spring Savings Sale (Book by Mar 26) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Yogen Früz deal. The deal is a very hot seller. TeamBuy and DealFind have combined to sell over 1,800 in Calgary and close to 10,000 Nationally.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, and Your Choice of Colouring Options (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $59 for a Ticket to Almost AHBA with a Buffet Dinner on March 25th or 26th (41% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $12 for the Original Schticky Reusable Lint Roller Set  Includes a FREE Schticky (48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th  $19 For Either $200 Towards a Purchase of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses or $60 Off a One Year Supply of Contact Lenses or 15% Off Designer Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Best Desu  $7 for a 3-in-1 Charging Cable For Your Tablet, Smartphone, MP3 Players, and More (89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair and Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Premium Mink or Signature Eyelash Extensions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crepes & Cravings: $7 for Two Waffle Cones With Two Scoops Of Gelato Each (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: espy  $29 for Mens and Womens Tops (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $29 for a 1-Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- Dr. Green: $35 for Two Spring Fertilizer Treatments (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $99 for Two or $149 for Four Photofacials (Save 461 or 82% Off) 
- WagJag: $25 for the 25 ft. Original X-Hose Expandable Garden Hose (53% Off) 
- McDonalds: $3.99 for Any Happy Meal 
- Toys R Us & Babies R Us: Moonlight Madness Sale (March 22, Starting at 6pm) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to New York City | $354 roundtrip after taxes

----------


## GDCivicSi

Groupon is featuring a National deal to Starbucks today. You can get a $10 Starbucks Card eGift for only $5! There's a limit of 1 per person. This deal is going to be a very hot seller and will sell-out early (quantities are limited) so don't miss out!

LivingSocial featured the same deal back in January and sold record amounts. In less then 48 hours, they sold all 150,000 vouchers in Canada and 1.5 million in the US. This deal is going to sell-out early (quantities are limited) so buy yours now before its too late.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...on-50-off.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 22 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Starbucks  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift on Groupon (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 People (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $49 for a Luxurious 6-Piece Egyptian Comfort 1600 Series Bed Sheet Set  Tax Included (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kay Spa  $49 for 3 Thirty Minute Photofacials (Save $410 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Paintball Tickets  $30 for 6 Admissions with Equipment Rental  Multiple Locations (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mission Health Acne Centre  $39 for 3 HydroClean Acne Treatments OR $69 for 3 HydroClean Acne Treatments and 3 Microdermabrasions (Save $591 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $59 for a Ticket to Almost AHBA with a Buffet Dinner on March 25th or 26th (41% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, and Your Choice of Colouring Options (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $12 for the Original Schticky Reusable Lint Roller Set  Includes a FREE Schticky (48% Off) 
- Tech2rescue  $19 for One Hour of On-Site Computer Services for Your Home or Office (78% Off) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Four or $40 for Eight with Markers, Masks, Overalls, Unlimited Air Fills, and Paintballs (75% Off) 
- Everyday with Rachael Ray Magazine: $18.50 for a 1-Year Subscription including Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Down and Feather Company  $39 for 2 Memory Foam Pillows including Free Shipping (Save $111 or 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rendezvous Club  $25 for a Fun, Sociable Speed Dating Event (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $39 for the Big Boss Grill 15-Piece Set  As Seen On TV (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Green Planet Cleaning Services Limited  $39 for Professional Carpet Steam of Cleaning 3 Rooms and 1 Hallway in Your Home or Office (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 People (56% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- Cobblestone Corner: $12 for $25 or $22 for $45 Worth of Gifts, Jewellery, and Housewares (Up to 52% Off) 
- Calgary Golf Show 2013: $2 Off Admission Coupon  BMO Centre, Hall B (March 23-24) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  70% off an 8.5 x 11 Classic, Classic Leather or Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book 
- Golf Town: 14 Deals for $14.14 Each (Until March 24) 
- Well.ca: Save 45% Off Select Charmin + Extra $10 Off $40 Coupon

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fitness on the Go  $22 for 1 OR $49 for 3 Personal Training Sessions in Your Home (Save up to 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $79 for the Big Boss Oil-Less Fryer  As Seen On TV  A Healthy Way to Enjoy Your Favourite Foods (Save $88 or 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $25 for a 4-Pack of 50,000 Hour Lifespan LED Light Bulbs  Choose from 3 Different Bulbs (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ReadSave  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Your Choice of Cosmo, Elle, GQ, O Magazine and More  Free Shipping and Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish  $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $59 for a Ticket to Almost AHBA with a Buffet Dinner on March 25th or 26th (41% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kay Spa  $49 for 3 Thirty Minute Photofacials (Save $410 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for a Golf Outing with Cart, Range Balls, and Drinks for Two or $159 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Double Zero Pizza  $99 for a Three-Course Family-Style Dinner with Wine Pairings for Four (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Center  $35 for One or $56 for Two Acupuncture Treatments with Consultation or $49 for One Facial-Revitalization Treatment (Up to 67% Off) 
- Nine West: Save 25% Off Select Handbags 
- SoftMoc Shoes: Friends & Family Sale  30% Off Regular Priced Merchandise (Mar 24, 10am-1pm Only) 
- Aeropostale: Friends & Family Sale  30% Off Your Purchase (Mar 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for a Basic Interior and Exterior Detailing + Oil, Lube and Filter Change with a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rocky Mountain Springs Lodge  $138 for a 1-Night Stay with Hot Breakfast and 3-Course Dinner for 2 (Save $114 or 45% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $99 for a Chaps 700 Thread Count Queen Sheet Set OR $109 for a King Sheet Set (63% Off) 
- Born Beautiful Laser Clinic and Spa: $55 for One or $134 for Three Microdermabrasion Sessions with One DermaFlash Skincare Consultation (Save $90 or 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $29 for a 1-Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Everyday with Rachael Ray Magazine  $18.50 for a 1-Year Subscription including Free Shipping (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cobblestone Corner  $12 for $25 or $22 for $45 Worth of Gifts, Jewellery, and Housewares (Up to 52% Off) 
- Calgary Underground Film Festival: $10 for Two Tickets to a Showing of your Choice (50% Off) 
- Armani Exchange: 20% Off All Full Price Styles 
- IKEA: Sofa Event  Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off (Mar 25  Apr 15) 
- Starbucks Store: 15% Off Any Purchase Promo Code (Mar 25-27) 
- Eaglequest Golf  $13 for One-Hour or $119 for 15-Hours of Range Time and Unlimited Practice Balls (52% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Mar 25-31) 
- Coach Factory Online Store: 50% Off All Bags OR Extra 65% Off Clearance (Until March 26, 10am MST) 
- KidsBowlFree.com: FREE Bowling for Kids Everyday All Summer Long ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: La Trattoria DItalia Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Dinner for Two Including Pizza, Pasta, and Homemade Tiramisu (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Paintball Tickets  $30 for 6 Paintball Admissions with Equipment Rental at Paintball Tickets  Multiple Locations, Tax Included (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $27 for a Salton Food Dehydrator  Tax Included (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness  $28 for a 28 Day Pass or $49 for a 60 Day Pass at 403 Fitness (Save $269 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brushing & Beyond  $55 for a Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning Package (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $25 for a 4-Pack of 50,000 Hour Lifespan LED Light Bulbs  Choose from 3 Different Bulbs (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, and Your Choice of Colouring Options (Save $141 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Down and Feather Company  $39 for 2 Memory Foam Pillows including Free Shipping (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set  Available in 4 Sizes and 8 Colours (Save $111 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tan FX  $40.50 for a 200 Minutes in a Turbo Tanning Bed or $43 for Two Mystic Tan Spray Tans (50% Off) 
- Green Works: $12 for a 6-Piece Green Works Bathroom Cleaning Bundle (59% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (March 27) 
- WestJet: Spring Savings Sale Extended (Book by Mar 27) 
- Air Canada: Spring into Action Seat Sale  Canada & US (Book by Mar 27) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Select Lego + Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase Code (Until Mar 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Laser Calgary Spring 2013  $199 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts  4 Calgary Locations (Save $11,301 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Miracle Noodle  $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre  $199 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $5,201 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 for a SilkPeel Dermalinfusion Microdermabrasion Treatment OR $99 for 3 Treatments (90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair and Spa  $35 for a Full Set of Premium Mink or Signature Eyelash Extensions (Save $115 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 People (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $12 for the Original Schticky Reusable Lint Roller Set  Includes a FREE Schticky (48% Off) 
- REMINDER: La Trattoria DItalia Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Dinner for Two Including Pizza, Pasta, and Homemade Tiramisu (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teambuy Products  $27 for a Salton Food Dehydrator  Tax Included (68% Off) 
- Aqua Sport Scuba Center: $20 for a Discover Scuba Diving or Scuba Refresher Class (50% Off) 
- White Summit Dental Hygiene Clinic: $79 for Whitening Take-Home Kit ($300 Value) or $300 Toward In-Office Whitening Treatment (Save $221 or 74% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save up to 50% Off Everyday Essentials for Her (Until Mar 31) 
- Banana Republic Factory Store: 40% Off Everything (Until April 1) 
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store  In-Stores or Online (March 28, 5-9pm) 
- Sport Chek: 50% Off Minor Bike Tune Coupon (Until Apr 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Minute Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Premier Mountain Lodge and Suites  $43 and Up for a Rocky Mountain Getaway for 2 with Breakfast (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rendezvous Club  $25 for a Fun, Sociable Speed Dating Event (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Laser Calgary Spring 2013  $199 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts  4 Calgary Locations (Save $11,301 or 98% Off) 
- REMINDER: Miracle Noodle  $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $199 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for Three Body Parts (77% Off) 
- Sylvan Lake Paintball: $25 for a Paintball Outing for Four, $47 for Eight, or $57 for Ten (52% Off) 
- Forever 21: 30% Off Shoes (Until Mar 31) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: 40% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Until April 2) 
- Best Buy: Springs Savings Event Online Only (Mar 28-30)

----------


## cancer man

http://www.mcdonalds.ca/ca/en/promotions/coupons.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sublime Eye-Q  $85 for a Set of Novalash Eyelash Extensions (Save $202 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a 10 Ft Tangle Free iPhone 5 and iPad Mini Charging Cable in Your Choice of Colours (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fitness on the Go  $22 for 1 OR $49 for 3 Personal Training Sessions in Your Home (Save up to 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre  $199 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $5,201 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian MediPain Centre  $29 for Foot Assessment, Credit Toward Custom Orthotics, and Credit Toward Custom Shoes (Save $246 or 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sirius XM Canada  $20 for an XM Snap! Radio and a 3-Month Satellite Subscription (Save $110 or 85% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your In-Store Purchase 
- Future Shop: Online Easter Sale (Mar 30  Apr 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: World Health  $24 for a 1 Month Gym Membership and 2 Personal Fitness Consultations with a Personal Trainer  7 Locations (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CinnZeo  $5 for $10 to Spend on Freshly Baked Favourites (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $9 for 3 Bottle Aerating Pourers  Tax Included (Save $110 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning  $39 for Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms and a Hallway (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $64 for a Single Blade 3.5CH Gyro RC Helicopter (58% Off) 
- Jillian Michaels: Maximize Your Life Tour  $58 for Motivational Multimedia Event on April 6 (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koncept Autoworks  $49 for a Basic Interior and Exterior Detailing + Oil, Lube and Filter Change with a Multi-Point Inspection (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Underground Film Festival: $10 for Two Tickets to a Showing of your Choice (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Golf Digest Magazine  $19 for a 1-Year Subscription (68% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 1-7) 
- American Apparel: 50% Off Select Styles Online Only (Apr 1) 
- The Links of GlenEagles: FREE Round of Golf When You Bring a Friend Promotion 
- WagJag: 53% off a Master Trial Pack of Polara Golf Anti-Slice Balls (2 Options) 
- Please Mum: Save at Least 50% Off Entire Store (Until Apr 2) 
- NHL Official Online Store: 30% Off + Free Shipping Discount Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 2 Deals:

- The Park Condos: VIP Sales Event  Save up to 4% Off Pre-Construction Pricing 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Endermologie Centre  $99 for 4 Endermologie Treatments, 2 Fat-Burner Wraps and 2 Thermal Blankets (Save $741 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $10 for a Portable Mobile Phone USB/Micro USB Power Cell Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $39 for 3 Spider Vein / Broken Capillary Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $12 for a MAC Eyeshadow  Limited Colour & Quantity Available (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodle  $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: La Trattoria DItalia Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Dinner for Two Including Pizza, Pasta, and Homemade Tiramisu (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CinnZeo  $5 for $10 to Spend on Freshly Baked Favourites (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: World Health  $24 for a 1 Month Gym Membership and 2 Personal Fitness Consultations with a Personal Trainer  7 Locations (78% Off) 
- Imogen Studios  $99 for a Full Set of Xtreme Brand Eyelash Extensions (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for a Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Save up to 61% Off) 
- Pizza Hut: Buy a Large Crown Crust Pizza, Get a Free Medium 3 Topping Pizza (Until Apr 3) 
- WestJet: April Fools Seat Sale  Save on Flights to Canadian & Sun Destinations (Book by Apr 3) 
- Lids.ca: 25% Off All Hat Orders Over $35 (Apr 2-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $25 for a Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment (72% Off) 
- Aquaswiss: $279 for a SWISSPORT XG Premium Designer Stainless Steel Watch (85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Million Dollar Smile  $7 for an Advanced Teeth Whitening Pen  Tax and Free Shipping Included (86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser Calgary Spring 2013  $199 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts  4 Calgary Locations (Save $11,301 or 98% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $10 for a Brewery Tour for Two, Three Samples Each, and Two Souvenir Glasses (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Feta and Olives  $6 for $12 Worth of Mediterranean Cuisine for Up to Two, $11 for $24 for Four, or $17 for $36 for Six (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 3) 
- WagJag: $69 for a Jager iOsonic Electric Toothbrush with Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off One Full-Priced Item In-Stores & Online (Apr 3) 
- The Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Extra 15-20% Off Your Entire Purchase (Apr 3-7) 
- SampleSource: New FREE Samples  Try Before You Buy

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $39 for Spring Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $14 for a Magic Mesh Door Cover  Instant Screen Door  As Seen on TV (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre  $39 For Your Choice of a 60 Minute RMT Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massage, or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatment (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $12 for the Original Schticky Reusable Lint Roller Set  AS SEEN ON TV (48% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Minute Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 People (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: World Health  $24 for a 1 Month Gym Membership and 2 Personal Fitness Consultations with a Personal Trainer  7 Locations (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $10 for a Portable Mobile Phone USB/Micro USB Power Cell Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Feta and Olives  $6 for $12 Worth of Mediterranean Cuisine for Up to Two, $11 for $24 for Four, or $17 for $36 for Six (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Overstock-King: $95 for a Braun Series 3  390 Shaver  Shipping Included (Save $105 or 53% Off) 
- Bow River Fly Fishing Adventures  $49 for a Two-Hour Walk-And-Wade Fly-Fishing Lesson with All Gear (51% Off) 
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $99 for Outdoor Beginners Rock-Climbing Course (Save $109.95 or 53% Off) 
- GAP: 30% Off Your Purchase In-Stores & Online (Apr 4-7) 
- E45: FREE Lotion Sample 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra $5 Off $30 Purchase Code + 45-50% Off Top 50 Books + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace and Duct Cleaning  $69 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $90 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magazine Metropolis  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan, Bazaar, Mens Fitness, Fashion Magazine and More (30% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mantra Wellness Centre  $39 For Your Choice of a 60 Minute RMT Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massage, or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatment (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Angelique Professional Hair Tools & Accessories Inc.  $59 for a Cherry Belle Air 2000 Watt Professional Hair Dryer OR $69 for a Titan UV 2000 Watt Hair Dryer with UV Technology (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sublime Eye-Q  $85 for a Set of Novalash Eyelash Extensions (Save $202 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Park Condos: VIP Sales Event  Save up to 4% Off Pre-Construction Pricing (Apr 6) 
- REMINDER: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $39 for Spring Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- WagJag: $21 for a Rapid Wine Aerator (65% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Salon Ghazi: $39 for a Haircut and Conditioning Treatment with Optional Full Highlights or Single-Process Colour (Up to 68% Off) 
- Future Shop: 3 Days of Savings (Apr 5-7) 
- la Vie en Rose: VIE.I.P Sale  40% Off Regular Price Merchandise (Apr 4-7) 
- Holt Renfrew: 30% Off Wear It Now Sale (Apr 5-7)

----------


## woodywoodford

Noooo... I want the park condo's to stay idle. It's nice not having the construction noise right outside my balcony  :Frown:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $39 for an In-Studio or Outdoor Photoshoot Package (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $39 for 3 Bottles (90-Day Supply) of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplement with Green Tea + Free Shipping (Save $168 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $10 or $12 for a Set of Buckycubes in Your Choice of Colour (Save up to 70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Mantra Wellness Centre  $39 for Your Choice of a 60 Minute RMT Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massage, or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatment (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Magazine Metropolis  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan, Bazaar, Mens Fitness, Fashion Magazine and More (Up to 60% Off) 
- Bella Hair & Skin Care: $59 for a Brazilian and Full Leg Wax (51% Off) 
- Creative Lashes by Casey  $69 for One or $135 for Two Full Sets of Eyelash Extensions with Fills (Up to 55% Off) 
- Forever 21: Spring Online Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Styles 
- RONA: 15% Back in Gift Cards (Apr 6-7, Before Noon) 
- Well.ca: Save $11 on Pampers Economy Plus Packs + Free Shipping (Until Apr 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Banff Rocky Mountain Resort ¨C $189 for a Two-Night Stay for Two in a One-Bedroom Condo with a Bottle of Wine (Save $154 or 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World Class Knife Set ¨C $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snapfish ¨C $10 for a 28 Page 4¡Á6¡å Lay-Flat Photo Book (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodle ¨C $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours ¨C Tax Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products ¨C $10 for a Portable Mobile Phone USB/Micro USB Power Cell Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products ¨C $39 for 3 Bottles (90-Day Supply) of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplement with Green Tea + Free Shipping (Save $168 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CinnZeo ¨C $5 for $10 to Spend on Freshly Baked Favourites (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Golf ¨C $13 for One-Hour or $119 for 15-Hours of Range Time and Unlimited Practice Balls (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mantra Wellness Centre ¨C $39 for Your Choice of a 60 Minute RMT Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massage, or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatment (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Feta and Olives ¨C $6 for $12 Worth of Mediterranean Cuisine for Up to Two, $11 for $24 for Four, or $17 for $36 for Six (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club ¨C $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp ¨C $20 for 20 45-Minute Bootcamp Classes (95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon & Spa ¨C $39 for Mini Shellac Manicure and a Mini Pedicure (Save $110 or 74% Off) 
- Subway: $3 Breakfast ¨C 6 Inche Cheese Omelette Sandwich and 12 oz Coffee 
- Foot Locker: Buy Adidas Shoes, Get a Free Movie (Until May 6) 
- Harvey¡¯s: Lots of New Coupons ¨C BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deals (Until June 3) 

The Banff Rocky Mountain Resort deal looks like it's going to be a hot seller and will likely sell-out before the deal is scheduled to end.

Today's your last chance to buy the CinnZeo. The deal is a very hot seller and has sold over 1,000 vouchers.

The Strathmore Golf Club deal is very popular and has sold over 400 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Inspiration Cleaning ¨C $39 for 4 Hours of Professional House Cleaning (66% Off) 
- TurboTax: $19 for a 2012 Standard Tax Kit Year ¨C Tax Included (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography ¨C $39 for a 60 Minute Photo Shoot, Including up 60 High Res Printable Images on DVD, Two 6¡Á8 and Three 5¡Á7 Prints (Save $200 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products ¨C $9 for The Magic Veggie Twister (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive ¨C $119 for an Android CoreTab 7¡å Tablet with OS 4.1 JellyBean (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mission Health Endermologie Centre ¨C $99 for 4 Endermologie Treatments, 2 Fat-Burner Wraps and 2 Thermal Blankets (Save $741 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Banff Rocky Mountain Resort ¨C $189 for a Two-Night Stay for Two in a One-Bedroom Condo with a Bottle of Wine (Save $154 or 45% Off) 
- REMINDER: World Class Knife Set ¨C $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LiveItNexus: $18 for a Universal Waterproof Smartphone Case (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass ¨C $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off)
- HOT DEAL: PUR Gum ¨C $24 for 24 Assorted Packs of PUR Aspartame-Free Gum + Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 8-14) 
- Hudson¡¯s Bay: Flash Sale ¨C 50% Off All Duvets and Pillows (Apr 8) 
- Adidas.ca: Save 40% Off Regular Price Merchandise (Apr 8-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Laser Ink Removals  $44 for Laser Tattoo Removal for Up to 9 Square Inches (Save $255 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Barlow Autopro  $39 for a Complete Oil Change Package (Save $97 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge and Grill  $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: La Trattoria DItalia Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Dinner for Two Including Pizza, Pasta, and Homemade Tiramisu (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Magazine Metropolis  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan, Bazaar, Mens Fitness, Fashion Magazine and More (Up to 60% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Inspiration Cleaning  $39 for 4 Hours of Professional House Cleaning (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Furnace Cleaning  $49 for Residential-Furnace- and Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $100 or 67% Off) 
- Finish: FREE Box of Finish Quantum Mail-In Rebate Offer (Apr 8  May 13) 
- P&G: FREE Samples  Try Before You Buy Sampler 
- Browns Shoes: Save up to 70% Off Selected Merchandise 

Today's your last chance to buy the Strathmore Golf Club deal. The deal is very popular and has sold over 550 vouchers.

The Lakeside Golf Club is looking like it's going to be a hot seller as well.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bet Style  $50 for $100 Worth of Designer Apparel Including Versace and Valentino (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skyview Tan  $20 for 1 Month of Unlimited Tanning or 1 Spray Tan (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WidgetLove.com  $24 for a 24-Piece Professional Make-up Brush Set with Travel Case (Save $151 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ssentials  $20 for a Shampoo, Cut, Style, Scalp Treatment and Deep Conditioning Treatment and 50% any Additional Services (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $39 for Spring Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bow River Fly Fishing Adventures  $49 for a Two-Hour Walk-And-Wade Fly-Fishing Lesson with All Gear (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Loose Moose Theatre Company: $15 for Two Tickets to an Improv Show any Friday or Saturday (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Northland Chiropractic & Wellness  $39 for Initial Consultation, Biomechanical Assessment, and Three Spinal-Decompression Sessions (Save $216 or 85% Off) 
- Schticky: $19 for a Schticky Reusable Lint Roller 3-Piece Set + Free Shipping (46% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 10) 
- Best Buy: The Ultimate TV Show Sale 
- Hudsons Bay: $20 Off When you Spend $100 Coupon (Apr 9-11) 
- Well.ca: 30% Off on Dawn, Mr. Clean, Swiffer, Frebreze and Cascade + Free Shipping + Extra $10 Off Coupon (Until Apr 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 11 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: 40%  80% Off Spring Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Calgary + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Apr 18-21) 
- HOT DEAL: Fiji Bliss Spa  $125 for a 2.5-Hour Spa Day Package + Full Access to Sheraton Four Points Amenities (Save $130 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $9 for an Armor Hybrid Shockproof Case for iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bliss Spa  $45 for a Full Set Of Mink Eyelash Extensions (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $5 for a Clip Shuffle 2GB OR $14 for a 4GB MP3 Player with Earphones and USB Cable  Available in 8 Colours (90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $9 for The Magic Veggie Twister (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WidgetLove.com  $24 for a 24-Piece Professional Make-up Brush Set with Travel Case (Save $151 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $39 for Mini Shellac Manicure and a Mini Pedicure (Save $110 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Schticky: $19 for a Schticky Reusable Lint Roller 3-Piece Set + Free Shipping (46% Off) 
- Fiddlers Courtyard British Pub: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Unilever: $25 for 3 Vaseline Intensive Rescue Body Lotions  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $48 for Game Show Dinner Theatre on April 14 at 5 p.m. (52% Off) 
- Golf Town: $150 for TaylorMade Burner SuperFast 2.0 Driver 
- Anytime Fitness: FREE 7 or 14 Day Gym Trial Pass 
- Entertainment Books: Bankrupt = Clearing Out 2013 Coupon Books for $15 + Free Shipping 

The Sample Sale Guys are coming back to Calgary for their 3rd Designer Clothing Sale! The 4-Day Spring Designer Clothing Sale will take place next week starting Thursday, April 18th to Sunday, April 21, 2013. Visit my blog for more details as well as to print a coupon that will save you an extra 10% off your purchase.

Entertainment Book recently filed for Chapter 7 Bankruptcy. So, to clear out their inventory, they are blowing out all their 2013 Coupon Books for only $15 plus Free Shipping! This is a very good deal since Calgary's book retails for $45. Im assuming all the coupons are still valid if they are still selling the book. The coupons in the 2013 book are valid until November 2013 so you still have plenty of time to use them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Shooting Centre  $69 for Admission for Two, Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements  Taxes and Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Endermologie Centre  $79 for 4 Cellulite Reduction Treatments, 2 Fat Burner Wraps and 2 Thermal Blankets (Save $761 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $89 for a Womens A_Line Amore Aluminum Watch with Chronograph Quartz Movement in 6 Stylish Colours  Taxes and Shipping (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brightway Photography  $39 for an In-Studio or Outdoor Photoshoot Package (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fiji Bliss Spa  $125 for a 2.5-Hour Spa Day Package + Full Access to Sheraton Four Points Amenities (Save $130 or 51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fiddlers Courtyard British Pub: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Le Charme Hair Salon & Spa: $37 for a Mani/Pedi (51% Off) 
- My Picture Book  $10 for a Custom Hard Linen-Covered Photo Books  2 Options (Up to 73% Off) 
- Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre: $55 for Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River (50% Off) 
- Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club: $59 for a 18-Hole Weekday Golf Outing for Two with Cart Rental and Driving Range Balls (Up to 58% Off) 
- Golf Town: Major Sale  Save up to 60% Off Select Items (April 11-17) 
- Clearly Contacts: Spring Sale  30% Off All Frames & Lenses (Until Apr 30) 
- Sport Chek: Scratch and Save Event  Save 10% to 50% Off (April 11-14) 

The Calgary Shooting Centre deal on TeamBuy and DealFind is a hot seller. I didn't even know Calgary had a Shooting Range until this deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $44 for an 8GB Stainless Steel Spy Camera Watch (Save $221 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Furnace Cleaning  $49 for Residential-Furnace- and Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $100 or 67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Mission Health Endermologie Centre  $79 for 4 Cellulite Reduction Treatments, 2 Fat Burner Wraps and 2 Thermal Blankets (Save $761 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: Healthy Choice  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements  Taxes and Free Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Shooting Centre  $69 for Admission for Two, Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Artopia Studios Inc  $15 for Ceramics-Painting or $22.49 for Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Womans Show  $14 for a One-Day Pass for Two or $28 for Four on April 20 or 21 (50% Off)
- Lids.ca: Spring Clearance  Thousands of Items up to 75% Off 
- Addition Elle: Customer Appreciation Event  Save 20%-30% Off (April 13) 
- Well.ca: Spring Overstock Blowout  Save 15-80% Off Over 150 Products (Until Apr 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $19 for One-Hour Simulator Golf Session for Up to Five (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $49 for a Wash, Cut, Blowdry, Style, Deep Conditioning and Foil Highlights (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: What A Bloom  Mothers Day Special  $25 for $50 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets and More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Inspiration Cleaning  $39 for 4 Hours of Professional House Cleaning (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WidgetLove.com  $24 for a 24-Piece Professional Make-up Brush Set with Travel Case (Save $151 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: World Class Knife Set  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mission Health Endermologie Centre  $79 for 4 Cellulite Reduction Treatments, 2 Fat Burner Wraps and 2 Thermal Blankets (Save $761 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Northland Chiropractic & Wellness  $39 for Initial Consultation, Biomechanical Assessment, and Three Spinal-Decompression Sessions (Save $216 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Monster Aeration  $49 for a Full Spring Lawn Cleanup (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glory of India  $39 for Three-Hour Cooking Class with a Lunch Buffet and a Glass of Beer or Wine (Save $135 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Readers Digest  $11.50 for a 1-Year or $15 for a 2-year Magazine Subscription (Save up to 85% Off) 
- Aldo: 30% Off or More Select Womens Shoes 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 12-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: All Skin Laser  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $1,136 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $329 for a Large Area (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Centre  $35 for One or $56 for Two 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatments with Consultation (Save $125 or 78% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $14 for a Bikini Wrap Dress in 4 Colours (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $14 for an iPhone 4/4S External Battery Backup Power Case  Available in 10 Colors (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with $50 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser Ink Removals  $44 for Laser Tattoo Removal for Up to 9 Square Inches (Save $255 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: What A Bloom  Mothers Day Special  $25 for $50 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets and More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WagJag  $39 for 3 Bottles of Raspberry Ketones (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Experience with Wine Pairings for Two (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Sun  $30 for 52 Weeks of Sunday Edition Delivery or $20 for 26 Weeks of Saturday and Sunday Edition Delivery (Up to 68% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 15-21) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Your In-Store or Online Purchase (Apr 15-16) 
- Toys R Us: Big Bike Sale  25% Off Bikes 

Today's your last chance to buy the Lakeside Golf Club deal on LivingSocial. The deal has sold over 400 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for a 20 Class Pass to Fit Body Bootcamp Plus a 1 Hour One on One Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Seed Productions  $75 for an All Day Ticket to the Seed Event Calgary Featuring 7 Renowned Speakers on April 20th (Save $83 or 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Modern Body Massage & Spa  $55 for One or $109 for Two 60-Minute Hot-Stone Treatments with 15-Minute Aromatherapy Foot Massages (Up to 53% Off) 
- Lovovo Lingerie: $19 for a 3 Pack of Bandeau Freedom Bras  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- Golf Card International: $29 for a 1 Year Discount Golf Card Membership  Tax Included (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $19 for a Schticky Reusable Lint Roller 3-Piece Set + Free Shipping (46% Off) 
- REMINDER: All Skin Laser  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $1,136 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Experience with Wine Pairings for Two (51% Off) 
- 2110 Fitness: $399 for an Eight-Week Small-Group Weight-Loss Training Program (67% Off) 
- Ocean Spray: $20 for 6 or $34 for 12 x 170 g Bags of Original or Cherry Craisins + Free Shipping (43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Barlow Autopro  $39 for 100-Point Inspection with Oil-Change, Tire Rotation, and Fluid Top-Off (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Skip Hop Toys + Free Shipping (Until Apr 21) 
- Air Wick: FREE Scented Oil Starter Kit Mail-In Refund Form (Until July 31) 
- WestJet: Inventory Clear-Out Seat Sale (Book by April 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts Valid at Two Locations (Save $4,851 or 97% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products  $19 for a YSL Touche Eclat Radiant Touch Luminizing Pen (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Barlow Auto Pro  $39 for Oil-Change Package with Tire Rotation and 50-Point Inspection (Save $110 or 74% Off) 
- Land of Promise Imports: $12 for a Magnetic Stand-Up iPhone Cover in 4 Colours (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fiji Bliss Spa  $125 for a 2.5-Hour Spa Day Package + Full Access to Sheraton Four Points Amenities (Save $130 or 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Choice  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements  Taxes and Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: World Class Knife Set  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fiddlers Courtyard British Pub: $20 for $40 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre: $55 for Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Artopia Studios Inc  $15 for Ceramics-Painting or $22.49 for Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Center & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- Read Save: $27 for a 1-Year Subscription to O,The Oprah Magazine  Shipping Included (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 17) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 for a Small Iced Coffee, Iced Latte or Frozen Lemonade 
- Air Canada: Canada, US and Sun Destination Seat Sale (Book by Apr 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 18 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: 40-80% Off Spring Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Hotel + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Apr 18-21) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of AAA Alberta Beef, Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $19 for Talika Eyelash Lipocils Growth Gel  Grow and Thicken Lashes in 28 Days (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Meats, AAA Steaks, Ham, Chicken, Sausages, Deli Meats and More (50% Off) 
- Panda Cheer: $12 for a Digital Ultra Sonic Pest Repellants  Get 2 for Only $19 (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Shooting Centre  $69 for Admission for Two, Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $14 for an iPhone 4/4S External Battery Backup Power Case  Available in 10 Colors (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Charme Hair Salon & Spa: $37 for a Mani/Pedi (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Readers Digest  $11.50 for a 1-Year or $15 for a 2-year Magazine Subscription (Save up to 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Read Save: $27 for a 1-Year Subscription to O,The Oprah Magazine  Shipping Included (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $19 for One-Hour Simulator Golf Session for Up to Five (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- SlashKings.com  $20 for a Magic Decanter Wine Aerator Gift Set (78% Off) 
- NuMe: $69 for a Curling Wand, $69 for a Flat Iron or $89 for a Hair Dryer Package including Argan Oil, Shampoo, Conditioner and a Thermal Pouch (Up to 73% Off) 
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $20 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear, Unlimited Air, and 200 Paintballs Each for Two, $36 for Four, or $49 for Six (Up to 73% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save up to 50% on Mothers Day Gifts (Apr 18-21) 
- Costco: Save $10 Off Huggies Snug & Dry Plus Diapers (Apr 15-21) 
- Future Shop: VIP In-Store Sale (April 18) 

The Sample Sale Guy's Spring Designer Clothing Sale starts today and goes until Sunday. The event will again be held at the Days Inn Hotel on Macleod Trail. Visit my blog for more details including a coupon that will save you 10% off your purchase.

Future Shop is having a 1-day VIP in-stores only sale today.

Today's your last chance to buy Calgary Shooting Centre deal. The popular deal has sold over 600 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minx Eyelashes  $20 for a Set of Handmade Premium Mink Eyelashes (33% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FunnyFest  $25 for 2 Tickets to any Show at the 13th Annual FUNNYFEST Calgary Comedy Festival, May 30 to June 9 (50% Off) 
- Haute Village Inc  $49 for Bluetune-Solo Bluetooth Speaker in 3 Colours (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Seed Productions  $75 for an All Day Ticket to the Seed Event Calgary Featuring 7 Renowned Speakers on April 20th (Save $83 or 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India  $39 for Three-Hour Cooking Class with a Lunch Buffet and a Glass of Beer or Wine (Save $135 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of AAA Alberta Beef, Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- Rami the Painter: $150 for $300 to Spend on Interior Painting for Up to 250 Square Feet (50% Off) 
- NovaGoods: $12 for iPhone 5 Style Headphones  Choose from 8 Colours (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Billingsgate Lighthouse Café  $10 for $20 Worth of Home-Style Seafood for Two (50% Off) 
- Calgary Hitmen: Save up to 40% Off Playoff Tickets Promo Code 
- WagJag: Get a FREE $10 Credit to Just-Eat.ca 
- Roots: Friends & Family Sale  25% Off Everything (Apr 18-21) 
- P&G brandSAMPLER: FREE Product Samples  New Edition

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $39 for FOUR 30-Minute Baby Photo Shoots to Chronicle the Growth of your Baby (67% Off) 
- Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $149 for Four with Cart and Range Balls (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sylvan Lake Paintball  $25 for a Paintball Outing for 4 People or $47 for 8 People (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a 12-Pack of Womens 100% Cotton Tank Tops in Assorted Colours (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Monster Aeration  $49 for a Full Spring Lawn Cleanup (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salon Ghazi  $49 for a Wash, Cut, Blowdry, Style, Deep Conditioning and Foil Highlights (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Billingsgate Lighthouse Café  $10 for $20 Worth of Home-Style Seafood for Two (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: FunnyFest  $25 for 2 Tickets to any Show at the 13th Annual FUNNYFEST Calgary Comedy Festival (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More (50% Off) 
- Calgary Family Wellness: $35 for a Chiropractic Postural Assessment, Computerized Wellness Assessment, and Consultation (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine Inc  $35 for Hand Wash, Express Wax, and Rain-X Treatment (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WagJag  $199 for Xbox 360 4GB Console with Kinect and 2 Games + Free Shipping (Save $139 or 41% Off) 
- Beyond The Rack: Save up to 80% Off Retail on Designer Fashions, Accessories, Beauty & Home Decor

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Blue House Cafe  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $19 for a Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment, Gait Analysis, Discount on Custom Orthotics and More (Save $791 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a Breathable Bamboo Charcoal Fiber Clothes Organizer  Tax included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: All Skin Laser  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $1,136 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Experience with Wine Pairings for Two (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Modern Body Massage & Spa  $55 for One or $109 for Two 60-Minute Hot-Stone Treatments with 15-Minute Aromatherapy Foot Massages (Up to 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Readers Digest  $11.50 for a 1-Year or $15 for a 2-year Magazine Subscription (Save up to 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: FunnyFest  $25 for 2 Tickets to any Show at the 13th Annual FUNNYFEST Calgary Comedy Festival, May 30 to June 9 (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a 12-Pack of Womens 100% Cotton Tank Tops in Assorted Colours (76% Off) 
- Angels Cappuccino & Ice Cream Cafe: $6 for Two Large Lattes or Cappuccinos and a Home-Baked Bakery Item (50% Off) 
- WagJag: Up to 70% off National Geographic Magazines for Kids (2 Options) 
- 7-Eleven: 99¢ for a Big Gulp 
- Garage: 20% Off All Online Orders + $2 Shipping (Apr 20-21) 
- Well.ca: Save 40% Off Select Bounty & Charmin Products (Until Apr 21) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Osteria de Medici deal (500+ sold) and Sumo Lounge deal (600+ sold).

The Sample Sale Guy's Spring Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Hotel on MacLeod Trial ends today at 8pm.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Yuk Yuks  $19 for Two Admissions  Choose from 13 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 403 Fitness  $28 for 1 Month or $39 for 2 Months of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Save $119 or 81% Off) 
- ContactLensClub  $20 for $60 Towards 4 Boxes of Bausch and Lomb SofLens Daily Disposables (6 Months Supply) with FREE SHIPPING (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calalta Glass  $20 for $120 Towards Windshield Replacement or 3 Chip Repairs for 1 Visit  Valid at 2 Locations (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball: $20 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear, Unlimited Air, and 200 Paintballs Each for Two, $36 for Four, or $49 for Six (Up to 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Angels Cappuccino & Ice Cream Cafe: $6 for Two Large Lattes or Cappuccinos and a Home-Baked Bakery Item (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag: Up to 70% off National Geographic Magazines for Kids (2 Options) 
- REMINDER: WagJag  $199 for Xbox 360 4GB Console with Kinect and 2 Games + Free Shipping (Save $139 or 41% Off) 
- REMINDER: Blue House Cafe  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $125 for Eight Cellulite and Skin Tightening Treatments (94% Of) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Pet Expo  $9 for a Day at Calgary Pet Expo for Two or $18 for Four on April 2728 (50% Off) 
- Costco: NO Weekly Coupons This Week (Apr 22-28) 
- The Body Shop: Earth Day Sale  40% Off Sitewide + 6% Cash Back on Ebates (Until Apr 23) 
- Best Buy: Recycle & Save Event (Apr 19-25) 
- Beyond The Rack: Exclusive FREE $10 Shopping Credit

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bolero  $25 for $50 to Spend on Brazilian Steakhouse Food + Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Awesome All Season Adventures  $57 for a Zipline Tour (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banff Gate Mountain Resort  $179 and Up for a 2-Night Stay for 6 People in a 2-Bedroom Chalet near Beautiful Banff, AB (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Herbal Magic  $79 for a Summer Ready 4-Week Weight Loss Kit  Valid at Over 270 Locations in Canada (Save $350 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Waxy Skin Care and Brazilian Wax Boutique  $19 for a Brazilian Wax (65% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $139 for a 4th Generation 8GB Apple iPod  Available In 2 Colours  Limited Quantities (31% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Billingsgate Lighthouse Café  $10 for $20 Worth of Home-Style Seafood for Two (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $149 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts Valid at Two Locations (Save $4,851 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: What A Bloom  Mothers Day Special  $25 for $50 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets and More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a 12-Pack of Womens 100% Cotton Tank Tops in Assorted Colours (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Center & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine Inc  $35 for Hand Wash, Express Wax, and Rain-X Treatment (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yuk Yuks  $19 for Two Admissions  Choose from 13 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $149 for Six Laser Acne Treatments and Two Glycolic Peels (50% Off) 
- Ship Direct: $13 for a Just Me Music Kids Personalized CD (50% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: FREE Appetizer with Email Sign-Up 
- McDonalds: $1 Snack Size Real Fruit Smoothies (Apr 22-28) 
- Hotels.com: Save 10% Off Discount Code (Book by May 6) 

The "Bolero  $25 for $50 to Spend on Brazilian Steakhouse Food + Drink" deal is a hot seller. The deal has already sold over 400 vouchers.

Today's your last chance to buy the Billingsgate Lighthouse Café deal - over 700 sold.

You can receive a FREE Appetizer at Swiss Chalet when you sign-up for their Rotisserie-mail. 

You can save an extra 10% off bookings at Hotels.com when you enter the discount code HOTELDEALS13 at checkout.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health ¨C $99 for THREE 60-Minute RMT Massages, Lipo Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo ¨C $18 for an 8.5 x 11 Custom Hardcover Photo Book with 40 Pages (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa ¨C $89 for 2 or $149 for 4 Ultrasonic Cavitation Treatments (Save $1,111 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser ¨C $99 for 5 Anti-Cellulite and Skin Tightening Treatments (94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rocky¡¯s Sausage Haus ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of AAA Alberta Beef, Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SlashKings.com ¨C $20 for a Magic Decanter Wine Aerator Gift Set (78% Off) 
- Waxy Boutique: $89 for 2 Anti-Aging Facials + Chemical Peel (70% Off) 
- P&G: $60 for an Oral-B Electric Toothbrush plus an Oral Care Product Pack ¨C Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Canvas on Demand: $49 for 16¡±x20¡±x1.5¡å Gallery-Wrapped Canvas (Save $77.95 or 61% Off) 
- IKEA ¨C Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (April 24) 
- E.L.F Cosmetics: Save 40% Off Sitewide (Apr 24-29) 
- Sport Chek: Gear up for Spring ¨C Lots of Sales (Apr 24-May 6) 
- Rockport: Friends & Family Event ¨C Save 40% Off In-Store, 30% Online (Apr 24-28)

The Bolero deal that I posted yesterday has SOLD OUT! LivingSocial sold all 649 vouchers within the 1st day of the deal going live. To avoid missing out on future deals, if you see a deal that interests you, I suggest you buy it right away in case it sells out early like this deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Houstons Public House  $20 for $40 to Spend at a Neighbourhood Classic (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant  $15 for $30 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products  $14 for a 32GB USB Swivel Flash Drive  Tax Included (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockstar Tanning Salon & Laser Esthetics  $199 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal for One Foot or $299 for Both Feet (Save $1,001 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $15 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Precision Clean Toothbrush Heads (88% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for an Oasis Signature Pedicure, Teye Facial with Complimentary Tea, Fruit & More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minx Eyelashes  $20 for a Set of Handmade Premium Mink Eyelashes (33% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $149 for Four with Cart and Range Balls (Up to 55% Off) 
- REMINDER: JoyChi Health  $99 for THREE 60-Minute RMT Massages, Lipo Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- Picaboo: $12 for a Hardcover Photo Book, a Canvas Print and Custom Cards  4 Options (Up to 71% Off) 
- The Great Family Cookbook Project  $19.99 for a Cookbook-Making Software with 5 or 10 Optional Custom, Printed Cookbooks (Up to 83% Off) 
- Calgary Roughnecks: Special Playoffs Ticket Offer  Save up to 42% Off Tickets (Apr 27) 
- Boston Pizza: FREE Appetizer with Email Sign-Up 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Book by Apr 26) 
- WestJet: Extra 15% Off Travel within Canada (Book by Apr 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chinook Rafting  $99 for a Whitewater Rafting Experience for 2 (Save $103 or 51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for Rock-It 3.0 by OrigAudio  Turn Anything Into a Speaker!  Tax Included (46% Off) 
- Best Western Plus Prestige Inn Radium Hot Springs  $205 for a Two-Night Stay for Two with Four Hot-Springs Passes and Spa Credit. Up to Two Kids 15 and Under Stay Free. Combine Up to Four Nights (Save $163 or 44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $25 for an IPL Acne Removal Laser Treatment (75% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $14 for a Pack of 24K Gold Plated or Silver Plated Playing Cards (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sylvan Lake Paintball  $25 for a Paintball Outing for 4 People or $47 for 8 People (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Hall Photography  $39 for FOUR 30-Minute Baby Photo Shoots to Chronicle the Growth of your Baby (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Pet Expo  $9 for a Day at Calgary Pet Expo for Two or $18 for Four on April 2728 (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Houstons Public House  $20 for $40 to Spend at a Neighbourhood Classic (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Picaboo: $12 for a Hardcover Photo Book, a Canvas Print and Custom Cards  4 Options (Up to 71% Off) 
- Eaglequest Douglasdale Golf Course: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf, Cart, & Range Balls (51% Off) 
- NovaGoods: $12 for an iPhone or iPod Armbands  2 Options (Up to 64% Off) 
- Derma Vital  $49 for Vitamin C Facial (59% Off) 
- A&W: $2 Sweet Potatoe Fries Coupon (Until May 31) 
- Reebok: 40% Off Friends & Family Sale + Free Shipping (Apr 25-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Accentus Auto Spa  $79 for Premium Exterior Car Detailing with Standard Interior Cleaning (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Simply Sugaring  $17 for an Underarm, Bikini Sugaring OR $27 for a Brazilian (51% Off) 
- Teambuy Products  $14 for a Magic Mesh Door Cover  Instant Screen Door  As Seen on TV (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $19 for a Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment, Gait Analysis, Discount on Custom Orthotics and More (Save $791 or 98% Off) 
- REMINDER: Eaglequest Douglasdale Golf Course: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf, Cart, & Range Balls (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $25 for an IPL Acne Removal Laser Treatment (75% Off) 
- Chinook Rafting: $99 for a Guided White Water-Rafting Trip for Two + Photo CD (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $20 for $40 Worth of Nontoxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Aldo Shoes: 60% Off All Womens Clearance Boots 
- Toys R Us: Video Games  Buy 1, Get 1 30% Off (Until May 2) 
- TeamBuy.ca  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks  Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $29 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Japanese-Inspired Silk Kimono Robe in Your Choice of Colours (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yuk Yuks  $19 for Two Admissions  Choose from 13 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Banff Gate Mountain Resort  $179 and Up for a 2-Night Stay for 6 People in a 2-Bedroom Chalet near Beautiful Banff, AB (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  Save up to 70% off National Geographic Magazines for Kids (2 Options) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $125 for Eight Cellulite and Skin Tightening Treatments (94% Of) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $25 for an IPL Acne Removal Laser Treatment (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $20 for $40 Worth of Nontoxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks  Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc: $20 or $35 for a Intro to Acrylic Canvas Painting Class or $299 for a Canvas-Painting Party for 10 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Canadian Living Magazine: $24 for a 2-Year Print or $20 for a 2-Year iPad Subscription (50% Off) 
- Old Navy: 20% Off Everything In-Store & Online (Until May 6) 
- Forever 21: Friends & Family Sale  21% Off Regular Priced Items (Apr 28) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Yuk Yuks Comedy Club deal. The deal has sold over 1,250 vouchers.

You can save 21% off all regular priced items at Forever 21 during their in-store Friends & Family Sale today.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks  Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Modern PURAIR  $159 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $170 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement  2 Locations (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $30 for a Solar Charger Made Just for Your Window (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Awesome All Season Adventures  $57 for a Zipline Tour (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Herbal Magic  $79 for a Summer Ready 4-Week Weight Loss Kit  Valid at Over 270 Locations in Canada (Save $350 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: NovaGoods: $12 for an iPhone or iPod Armbands  2 Options (Up to 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center  $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuk Yuks  $19 for Standup Show for Two ((50% Off) 
- WagJag: $19 for a Sterling Silver Tiffany-Inspired Bracelet or Designer-Inspired Links Bracelet or $29 for Both Bracelets + Free Shipping (Up to 83% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 29  May 12) 
- Best Buy: Deal Grabber Days  5 Days of Online Deals (Apr 29-May 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $29 for 10 Group Dance Class Passes (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: gogotarget  $15 for an iPhone 5 Bundle with Earphones, USB Cable, 8 to 30-Pin Adapter and Screen Protector -Tax Included (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a Dental Hygiene Exam, 1 Unit of Cleaning and 1 Unit of Polishing (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $29 for an iPad 2 & iPad 3 Case with Bluetooth Keyboard  Your Choice of 5 Colours (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for THREE 60-Minute RMT Massages, Lipo Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ContactLensClub  $20 for $60 Towards 4 Boxes of Bausch and Lomb SofLens Daily Disposables (6 Months Supply) with FREE SHIPPING (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $18 for an 8.5 x 11 Custom Hardcover Photo Book with 40 Pages (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo: $12 for a Hardcover Photo Book, a Canvas Print and Custom Cards  4 Options (Up to 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: P&G: $60 for an Oral-B Electric Toothbrush plus an Oral Care Product Pack  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag: $19 for a Sterling Silver Tiffany-Inspired Bracelet or Designer-Inspired Links Bracelet or $29 for Both Bracelets + Free Shipping (Up to 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yuk Yuks  $19 for Standup Show for Two ((50% Off) 
- Capture the Flag: $25 for All-Day Paintball Admission for Two (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Country Hills Hyundai  $29.95 for Oil Change, Alignment Check, and Car Wash (71% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Your In-Store & Online Purchase (Until May 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 20% Off Lego Star Wars Products 
- Future Shop: All Apple MacBook and iMac on Sale (Apr 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage with 20-Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45-Min Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot  $15 for $30 Worth of Indian Fare and Drinks. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $29 for 2 Bottles of Garcinia Cambogia Natural Weight Loss Aid  Tax Included (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $19 For A Meal For 2 & Brewery Tour! Includes Tastings, Pizza, 2 x 12oz Beers & Souvenirs (55% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Dual USB Car Charger, USB Charger, and 8 Pin to USB Cable Pack  Perfect for iPhone 5 and All Your Devices (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of AAA Alberta Beef, Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: gogotarget  $15 for an iPhone 5 Bundle with Earphones, USB Cable, 8 to 30-Pin Adapter and Screen Protector -Tax Included (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Country Hills Hyundai  $29.95 for Oil Change, Alignment Check, and Car Wash (71% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $69 for a Furnace and Duct Cleaning with High Power Whip Package for Air Ducts, and More (54% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 1) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale  The Earlier you Book the More you Save (May 1-3) 
- McDonalds: Dollar Drink Days  $1 Any Size Soft Drink

----------


## DeleriousZ

Not sure if this is the place for it, but crappy tire's got their 5" swivel vise coming up on sale for 60% off. Great deal for a pretty decent hobbyist vise.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sweet Physique  $100 for 5 Eurowave Inch-loss Sessions (Save $150 or 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canmore Museum and Geoscience Centre  $5 for a Visit to Heritage and Science Museum for Two Adults or Family with Two Adults and Two Kids (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry And Style + 50% Off Full Colour or Highlights (71% Off) 
- What a Bloom  Mothers Day Special: $25 for $50 Worth of Flowers, Arrangements, Gift Baskets, and More  Delivered Across Canada (50% Off) 
- WidgetLove.com: $15 for a 2m Blackboard Roll Decal  Sticks to any Wall (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chinook Rafting  $99 for a Whitewater Rafting Experience for 2 (Save $103 or 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $29 for 2 Bottles of Garcinia Cambogia Natural Weight Loss Aid  Tax Included (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $20 for $40 Worth of Nontoxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglequest Douglasdale Golf Course: $79 for 18 Holes of Golf, Cart, & Range Balls (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $19 for a Sterling Silver Tiffany-Inspired Bracelet or Designer-Inspired Links Bracelet or $29 for Both Bracelets + Free Shipping (Up to 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage with 20-Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45-Min Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- WagJag: $30 for a Portable Cell Phone Charger and 3 Adapters + Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- fotoscool: $49 for a Three-Hour DSLR Flower and Landscape Class (67% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save up to 50% Off Everyday Essentials for the Household (Until May 12) 
- Moores: Friends & Family Event  50% Off All Clothing and Accessories Coupon (Until May 5) 
- Calgary Roughnecks: Western Final Playoff Ticket Offer!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $179 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 5 Body Parts (Save $5,321 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $39 for On-Location or In-Studio Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $129 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Small Areas, $189 on Medium Areas, $350 on Large Areas (Save $1,371 or 91% Off) 
- Nuvocare Health Sciences Inc.: $29 for 3 Month-Supply of Rasberry Ketones+ Advanced Formula (64% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for a Relaxor Digital Pulse Massager by Beautyko  As Seen on TV (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Simply Sugaring  $17 for an Underarm, Bikini Sugaring OR $27 for a Brazilian (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yuk Yuks  $19 for Standup Show for Two ((50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: What a Bloom  Mothers Day Special: $25 for $50 Worth of Flowers, Arrangements, Gift Baskets, and More  Delivered Across Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chinook Rafting: $99 for a Guided White Water-Rafting Trip for Two + Photo CD (50% Off) 
- Primetime Sports Images: $29 for a 14×24 in. NHL Superstar Canvas Art Print (58% Off) 
- Inglewood Golf & Curling Club: $59 for Ten Large Buckets of Golf Balls (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Meneazao Zumba Fitness  $10 for 5 or $20 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes (Up to 83% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: Friends & Family Event  Save an Extra 15-20% Off Almost Anything In-Store Coupon (May3-6) 
- Priceline.com: 5% Off Coupon Code  Save up to 50% Off Hotel Express Deals 
- Starbucks: Happy Hour  50% Off Frappuccino from 3-5pm (May 3-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a Full Dental Hygiene Exam with Polish and One Unit of Scaling (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $34 for One or $54 for Two Zero Peroxide Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $10 for a Shoulder and Back Posture Support Strap  Tax Included (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oral Spa  $29 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Brightway Photography  $39 for On-Location or In-Studio Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Inglewood Golf & Curling Club: $59 for Ten Large Buckets of Golf Balls (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Skin Care Boutiques  $129 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Small Areas, $189 on Medium Areas, $350 on Large Areas (Save $1,371 or 91% Off) 
- Healing Hands Health and Wellness: $45 for Standard Acupuncture or Facial Rejuvenation (63% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Everything In-Store or Online (May 4) 
- Little Burgundy Shoes: 15% Off Everything Online Promo Code (Until May 5) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (May 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Picture Perfect Photography By Leigh  $49 for a 60-Min Professional Photo Shoot, Hi-Res Printable Images on CD, and an 8×10 and 5×7 Print (Save $165 or 77% Off) 
- ScanDigital: $29 for $100 or $75 for $250 Worth of Photo- and Video-Digitization Services (Save up to 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  $5 for $10 in TeamBucks  Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Banff Gate Mountain Resort  $179 and Up for a 2-Night Stay for 6 People in a 2-Bedroom Chalet near Beautiful Banff, AB (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Country Hills Hyundai  $29.95 for Oil Change, Alignment Check, and Car Wash (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Skin Care Boutiques  $129 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Small Areas, $189 on Medium Areas, $350 on Large Areas (Save $1,371 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Living Magazine  $24 for a 2-Year Print or $20 for a 2-Year iPad Subscription (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fitness Group Canada  $79 for a Three-Month Membership (77% Off) 
- Proteina21: $49 for a 7-Day Weight Loss Program including Meals and Coaching + Free Shipping (Save $188 or 79% Off) 
- Jacob: Friends & Family Sale  Save 25% or 35% Off Regular-Priced Merchandise (Until May 5) 
- Air Canada Vacations: May & June Super Clearance Sale!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Collicutt Siding Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 including Power Cart, 2 Large Buckets of Balls and 2 Hot Dogs (Save $76 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for Two or $35 for Four People (81% Off) 
- Golf Card International  $29 and Up for a One-Year Golf Membership to Over 3,000 North American Courses (51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products  $25 for an iPhone 5 External Battery Backup Power Case (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $29 for 10 Group Dance Class Passes (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Capture the Flag: $25 for All-Day Paintball Admission for Two (69% Off) 
- ReadSave: $23 for a 1-Year Subscription to Your Choice of Owlkids Magazines (56% Off) 
- The Blind Monk: $20 for a Signature Appetizer Platter and Four Glasses of Beer (63% Off) 
- New York Fries: Buy 1 Poutine, Get 1 Free Coupon (Until May 12) 
- Toys R Us: 30% Off All Iron Man Toys (Until May 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: All Skin Laser  $69 for 5 Spider Vein Removal Sessions (Save $576 or 89% Off) 
- IT University Online  $49 for Sage 50 Accounting Certification Course Bundle (Save $746 or 94% Off) 
- Parfum Gallerie  $15 for $30 Towards Any Bottle of Cologne or Perfume 100ml Or Larger From Parfum Gallerie. Great Mothers Day Gift (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Macaron Baking Kit including Silicone Tray, Mix Dispenser, and Decorating Nozzles (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage with 20-Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45-Min Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Meneazao Zumba Fitness  $10 for 5 or $20 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes (Up to 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brightway Photography  $39 for On-Location or In-Studio Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $421 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brushing & Beyond: $69 for a Furnace and Duct Cleaning with High Power Whip Package for Air Ducts, and More (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: P&G: $60 for an Oral-B Electric Toothbrush plus an Oral Care Product Pack  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Collicutt Siding Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 including Power Cart, 2 Large Buckets of Balls and 2 Hot Dogs (Save $76 or 52% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a HoMedics Outdoor Massage Mats (2 Options)  Shipping Included (Up to 59% off) 
- Born Beautiful Laser Clinic & Spa: $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (51% Off) 
- Adidas.ca: Mothers Day Sale  20% Off All Womens Apparel & Footwear (May 6-12) 
- KFC: Spring Savings Printable Coupons (Until June 9 or 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

May 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Meneazao  $10 for 5 OR $20 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa inc.  $119 for Six or $299 for Eight Cellulite-Reduction Treatments (Up to 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for Three 60 Minute RMT Massages, Lipo Photon Therapy, and Whole Body Vibration (Save $1,128 or 92% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $12 for 5 Bottle Aerating Pourers (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Read Save  $14 and up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, O, The Oprah Magazine and Many More  Tax & Free Shipping (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sweet Physique  $100 for 5 Eurowave Inch-loss Sessions (Save $150 or 60% Off) 
- Elle Canada: $10 for a 2-Year Subscription (67% Off) 
- Dent Clinic: $20 for Repair for One Windshield Chip (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 8) 
- Coach: 25% Off Your Purchase Coupon (May 7-14) 
- Target Canada: Opened 24 Stores Across Western Canada (May 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Min Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Esthetics by Grace  $40 for a Mani-Pedi with Optional Facial (Up to 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: All Skin Laser  $49 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $99 for an Oral B ProfessionalCare SmartSeries 5000 with SmartGuide Electric Toothbrush (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Change Lingerie  $15 for 50% OFF your ENTIRE In-Store Purchase of Regular Priced Items 
- TeamBuy Products  $19 for a PU Leather iPad Case with 360 Degree Rotating Stand + Bonus Screen Protector and Stylus (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $179 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 5 Body Parts (Save $5,321 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Inglewood Golf & Curling Club: $59 for Ten Large Buckets of Golf Balls (51% Off) 
- Apple Creek Products: $17 for a Boombox Surface Speaker (61% Off) 
- Dharma Studios: $99 for Two One-Hour Spa Treatment Packages (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aaron Lipsey Fitness  $29 for a Midsection Meltdown Classes or Four Weeks of Hybrid-Training Boot Camp (Save $201 or 87% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (May 15-16) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Choose up to $70 Worth of Coupons 
- Tim Hortons: Chill To Win Contest (May 6  June 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: espy  $39 for $100 Toward Denim Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour or $20 for Pizzas & Beverages (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (63% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for an Armor Hybrid Shockproof Case for iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 (69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Jillian Michaels DVD Workout Set  5 Workouts on 5 DVDs (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a Full Dental Hygiene Exam with Polish and One Unit of Scaling (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Change Lingerie  $15 for 50% OFF your ENTIRE In-Store Purchase of Regular Priced Items 
- REMINDER: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Min Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- Overstock-King: $25 for a Babycakes Cake Pop Maker  Shipping Included (38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (91% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 10-12) 
- McDonalds: Fresh Savings for Spring  Download Printable Coupons (May 9-17) 
- WestJet: 24 Hour BlueTag Sale  Extra 25% Off on select Caribbean destinations (Book by May 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Best Choice Pizza  $12 for $25 or $20 for $40 Worth of Pizzeria Cuisine (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockstar Tanning Salon & Laser Esthetics  $89 for One, $169 for Two, or $239 for Three Black Wawa Facials (Up to 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picture Perfect Photography By Leigh  $49 for a 60-Min Professional Photo Shoot, Hi-Res Printable Images on CD, and an 8×10 and 5×7 Print (Save $165 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: espy  $39 for $100 Toward Denim Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Supreme Shine  $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (63% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a Jillian Michaels DVD Workout Set  5 Workouts on 5 DVDs (55% Off) 
- Aldo Shoes: 15% Off Everything Promo Code (Until May 12) 
- RONA: Scratch and Save 10% to 100% Off Your In-Store Purchase (May 11) 
- Future Shop: 3 Days of Savings (May 10-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center  $29 for $200 Worth of Designer Prescription Eyewear (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brad Wrobleski at Fotoscool  $49 for a 3-Hr Nature Photography Class OR $69 for a 6 Hr DSLR Workshop (Save up to 67% Off) 
- Green Maid and Company: $99 for 3 Hours of House Cleaning with up to 2 Cleaners (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Collicutt Siding Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 including Power Cart, 2 Large Buckets of Balls and 2 Hot Dogs (Save $76 or 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: espy  $39 for $100 Toward Denim Jeans and a Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $39 for a Relaxor Digital Pulse Massager by Beautyko  As Seen on TV (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 10-12) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $29 for Exterior and Interior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Wax, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo and Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (63% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: The Blind Monk  $20 for a Signature Appetizer Platter and Four Glasses of Beer (63% Off) 
- Britannia Dermedics: $69 for a Consultation, Medical Micro Peel, and Medical Facial (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GNC  $20 for $40 towards Health Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Well.ca  $15 for the Healthy Home Bundle of Home Cleaning Essentials + Free Shipping (59% Off) 
- Danier: 40-70% Off Every Jacket Spring Clearance Sale (May 10  June 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Vulcan Golf & Country Club  $38 for a Weekday or $65 for a Weekend 18-Hole Round Golf for Two or $120 for Four with Optional Cart Rental (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $19 for a Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment, Gait Analysis, Discount on Custom Orthotics and More (Save $781 or 98% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for a Set of NeoCube Inspired BuckyBalls (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry And Style + 50% Off Full Colour or Highlights (71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Perfect Nails Manicure Set with Dryer by Beautyko. As Seen on TV (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: All Skin Laser  $69 for 5 Spider Vein Removal Sessions (Save $576 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Read Save  $14 and up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, O, The Oprah Magazine and Many More  Tax & Free Shipping (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aaron Lipsey Fitness  $29 for a Midsection Meltdown Classes or Four Weeks of Hybrid-Training Boot Camp (Save $201 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Well.ca  $15 for the Healthy Home Bundle of Home Cleaning Essentials + Free Shipping (59% Off) 
- PROLISS: $58 for a PROLISS Curling Iron Trio (77% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 13-19) 
- Dairy Queen: Buy an Orange Julius Smoothie, Get One for $0.99 (Until May 21) 
- McDonalds: 50% Off Signature Wrap with Mobile Coupon (May 13 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Including a Power Cart & Pizza (Save $91 or 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Charme Hair Salon & Spa  $25 for a Shellac Gel Polish Application for Hands and Feet (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a Brazilian Wax (65% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products  $29 for an iPad 2/3 or iPad Mini Bluetooth Keyboard and Stand (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $49 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage with 20-Minute Body Sugar Scrub or 45-Min Organic Facial (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Meneazao  $10 for 5 OR $20 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: P&G: $60 for an Oral-B Electric Toothbrush plus an Oral Care Product Pack  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $89 for Three Tattoo-Removal Sessions (78% Off) 
- WestJet: 72 Hours to Save on Spring, Summer & Fall Travel (Book by May 16) 
- Chapters Indigo: Star Trek Sale  50% Off Select Star Trek Movies 
- Michaels: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Entire Purchase Coupon (May 14-16) 
- Future Shop: Deal of The Day (May 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a 4 Course Dinner with Wine Pairing for 2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball  $25 for a Paintball for Two, $49 for Four, or $69 for Six with Ammo and Equipment Rental (Up to 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tahiti Tans  $25 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment  2 Locations (71% Off) 
- Saving Buys  $9 for a Microfibre Towel in 5 Colours (69% Off) 
- Bigfoot Cables  $12 for Two Bigfoot Extreme 3D-Ready HDMI Cables with 24K Gold Plated Connectors (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Change Lingerie  $15 for 50% OFF your ENTIRE In-Store Purchase of Regular Priced Items 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Min Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Jillian Michaels DVD Workout Set  5 Workouts on 5 DVDs (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Including a Power Cart & Pizza (Save $91 or 54% Off) 
- Miracle Noodles: $29 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- Dream Massage at Alberta Back & Neck Rehab: $29 for Three or $39 for Five HydroMassage Therapy Treatments (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $59 for One or $169 for Three IPL Photo-Rejuvenation Treatments at (Up to 62% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 15) 
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by May 16) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (May 15-16) 

Sport Chek's 2-day Friends & Family Event starts today. You can save 25% off regular priced items or an extra 10% off items already on sale. You'll need to print the coupon on my blog to take advantage of the sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 16 Deals:

- BLOG NEWS: Were Expanding into Las Vegas! Visit JustVegasDeals.com for Hot Deals & Travel Tips 
- HOT DEAL: Zen Bedrooms  $399 for Any Memory-Foam or Spring Mattress (Save $1,301 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $125 for 8 OR $99 for 5 Cellulite Reduction and Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $1,875 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medici  $45 for a Lunch for Two OR $99 for a Dinner for Two with Wine Pairing (Save $155 or 78% Off) 
- Gogotarget  $25 for a 4 Pack of 50,000 Hour Life Span LED Lightbulbs  Choose from 5 Models (69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Props Tablet and Phone Stand + EXCLUSIVE $50 Zinio Digital Magazine Subscription (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour or $20 for Pizzas & Beverages (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Read Save  $14 and up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, O, The Oprah Magazine and Many More  Tax & Free Shipping (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eye on 17th  $19 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (91% Off) 
- REMINDER: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a 4 Course Dinner with Wine Pairing for 2 (50% Off) 
- Overstock-King: $99 for a Direx Foldable Bladeless Fan (40% Off) 
- Crystal Ridge Golf Course: $129 for Five 18-Hole Rounds of Golf (51% Off) 
- Suzy Shier: 40% Off Entire Store Today (May 16 from 5-9 PM) 
- Indigo Kids: Toy Madness Sale  Save up to 75% Off (May 16-27) 
- Dealathons.com: Extra 10% Off Any Deals Coupon Code 

I'm expanding into Las Vegas! Visit www.JustVegasDeals.com for Hot Deals & Travel Tips. Make sure you join the Vegas VIP Mailing List for a chance to win great prizes including a trip for 2 to Las Vegas (more details to follow)! I encourage you to visit the blog if you have a future trip planned or know of anyone going to Vegas.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Medic Laser  $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $349 for a Large Area (Up to 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Centre  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $7,301 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pizza Brew Restaurant  $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glenmore Landing Vision Center  $29 for $200 Worth of Designer Prescription Eyewear (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Miracle Noodles: $29 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- Healthy Body: $35 for a 3-Month Supply of Pure Green Coffee Bean Extract and $10 off Your Next Order  Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- Beautiful Mess Lash Lounge: $69 for Subtle Enchantment Mink Lashes (54% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Everything for Baby & Toddler (Until May 22) 
- Mexx: Customer Appreciation Days  40% Off Regular-Priced Styles (May 16-20) 
- PayPal.com: Get 5% Cash Back Promotion (Until June 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Billingsgate Lighthouse Café  $10 for $20 Worth of Home-Style Seafood for Two (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $85 or 61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for a 400 Thread Count Egyptian Cotton 4-Piece Sheet Set  13 Colours & 4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Sexy Tan-Through Bikini  Eliminates Tan Lines (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brad Wrobleski at Fotoscool  $49 for a 3-Hr Nature Photography Class OR $69 for a 6 Hr DSLR Workshop (Save up to 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Britannia Dermedics: $69 for a Consultation, Medical Micro Peel, and Medical Facial (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pizza Brew Restaurant  $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages (55% Off) 
- Dr. Amanda Ballas: $99 for Three 90-Minute Acupuncture Treatments (63% Off) 
- Woolite: FREE Sample of Woolite Darks Detergent 
- Best Buy: Long Weekend Online Sale (May 19-21) 
- Future Shop: Victoria Day Sale (May 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Life Photo Studios  $39 for a Group-Photo-Shoot and Print Package for Up to 15 People (Save $109 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Center  $39 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $24 for a Ten Pack of Seamless Ladies Tank Tops (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vulcan Golf & Country Club  $38 for a Weekday or $65 for a Weekend 18-Hole Round Golf for Two or $120 for Four with Optional Cart Rental (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry And Style + 50% Off Full Colour or Highlights (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $39 for a 400 Thread Count Egyptian Cotton 4-Piece Sheet Set  13 Colours & 4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pizza Brew Restaurant  $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Billingsgate Lighthouse Café  $10 for $20 Worth of Home-Style Seafood for Two (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $39 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wrap Magic Skirt  $19 for a Transformer Wrap Dress (85% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: 30% Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Until May 20) 
- Banana Republic: 35% Off Your Purchase (Until May 20) 
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale  30% Off Regular Priced Merchandise (Until May 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Swan Esthetics & Spa  $59 for One or $99 for Two Sets of Mink Eyelash Extensions (Up to 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Healthy Choice  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement + Free Shipping (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MyPictureBook  $19 for $75 Worth of Photo-Book Products (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Exclusive  $99 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarers or ClubMasters OR $115 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Aviators (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Capture the Flag Outdoor Paintball  $25 for a Paintball for Two, $49 for Four, or $69 for Six with Ammo and Equipment Rental (Up to 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a Jillian Michaels DVD Workout Set  5 Workouts on 5 DVDs (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a Brazilian Wax (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: GNC  $20 for $40 towards Health Products (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pizza Brew Restaurant  $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $24 for a Ten Pack of Seamless Ladies Tank Tops (68% Off) 
- Mountain View Bowl: $55 for Two Hours of Bowling + Shoe Rental for Five (53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 20-26) 
- Best Buy: Long Weekend Online-Only Sale On Now (May 19-21) 
- The Childrens Place: Up to 50% Off Entire Store + Extra 20% Off Everything Promo Code (Until May 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Copper Fox Spa  $49 for a Basic Facial and Pedicure with Option for Half-Hour Massage (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauty Square  $49 for a 30-Min Spa Manicure with Sugar Scrub and Paraffin and 45-Min Spa Pedicure with Chocolate Wrap and Sea Salt Scrub (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass for Paintball, Including Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $19 for $65 Towards a Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook  Choose from 3 Different Styles (71% Off) 
- Snapfish: $24 for Two 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Including a Power Cart & Pizza (Save $91 or 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a 4 Course Dinner with Wine Pairing for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bigfoot Cables  $12 for Two Bigfoot Extreme 3D-Ready HDMI Cables with 24K Gold Plated Connectors (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Body: $35 for a 3-Month Supply of Pure Green Coffee Bean Extract and $10 off Your Next Order  Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Proteina21: $49 for a 7-Day Weight Loss Program including Meals and Coaching + Free Shipping (Save $188 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MeneaZao Fitness  $10 for Five Drop-In Zumba Classes at Two Locations (87% Off) 
- Harveys: Lots of Printable Coupons  BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deals (Until June 3) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75+ (May 21) 
- Target Canada: New Printable Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch (Up to 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dharma Studios  $99 for Three 60-Min RMT Massages (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rocky Mountain Springs Lodge  $149 for a 1-Night Stay with Hot Breakfast and 3-Course Dinner for 2 (50% Off) 
- Kristins Gifts Inc.: $6 for a WAFF Silicone iPhone 5 Cover  Available in 6 Colours (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a Smile Sciences Teeth Whitening Kit, As Seen on The Doctors TV Show (Save $270 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Change Lingerie  $15 for 50% OFF your ENTIRE In-Store Purchase of Regular Priced Items 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $125 for 8 OR $99 for 5 Cellulite Reduction and Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $1,875 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Sexy Tan-Through Bikini  Eliminates Tan Lines (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $39 for a 400 Thread Count Egyptian Cotton 4-Piece Sheet Set  13 Colours & 4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crystal Ridge Golf Course: $129 for Five 18-Hole Rounds of Golf (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Copper Fox Spa  $49 for a Basic Facial and Pedicure with Option for Half-Hour Massage (Up to 54% Off) 
- Read Save: $22 for a 1-Year Subscription to Yoga Journal Magazine (54% Off) 
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $29 for a Spa Pedicure, Facial. or Prenatal/ Post-Partum Massage (52% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 22) 
- Indigo Kids: Toy Madness Sale  Save up to 75% Off Top Brands (Until May 27) 
- Cineplex: Buy 1, Get 1 Free Ticket Offer on Select Boxes of Pop (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Party Rental  $199 for Themed Party for Up to 16 Kids with a Bounce House, Piñata, and Tableware (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sundins Exteriors  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window and Gutter Cleaning Package (Save $134 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Paradise Esthetics & Massage  $39 For A 60 Minute Swedish Or Relaxation Massage With An RMT Receipt (51% Off) 
- Mobile Star  $42 for an Aduro Facio iPad Case with Bluetooth Removable Keyboard for 2/3 & 4th Generations  Available in 5 Colours (48% Off) 
- Teambuy Products  $10 for a Portable Mobile Phone USB/Micro USB Power Cell Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Centre  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $7,301 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Choice  $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement + Free Shipping (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a Smile Sciences Teeth Whitening Kit, As Seen on The Doctors TV Show (Save $270 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dharma Studios  $99 for Three 60-Min RMT Massages (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- REMINDER: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch (Up to 53% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Centre Spa & Wellness: $29 for a Spa Pedicure, Facial. or Prenatal/ Post-Partum Massage (52% Off) 
- Slash Kings  $16 for 6 BPA-Free Foldable Water Bottles  Shipping Included (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cura Security  $49 for a Customized Home Automation System (95% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Sandals Buy One, Get One 50% Off (Until June 3) 
- PUMA: 30% Off Your Entire Purchase (Until May 27) 
- McDonalds: 50% Off Signature McWraps (May 22-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shakers Fun Centre  $5 for an Indoor Fun-Centre Day with Optional Outdoor Go-Karting and Mini Golf on a Weekday or Weekend (Up to 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $19 for a Brazilian Wax OR $32 for Full Legs or Full Back Waxing (Save up to 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TempHeat  $8.99 for One or $16.99 for Two 20-Pound Propane-Tank Refills (Up to 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Ink Removals  $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon in Canmore  $85 for a Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Buytopia: $19 for a 120 Eyeshadow Palette with Shimmer and Matte Styles and 8 Make Up Brushes (81% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $17 for Wipe New Revolutionary Product that Restores, Renews, and Protects Your Car! Includes FREE Pro Detail Kit (26% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Life Photo Studios  $39 for a Group-Photo-Shoot and Print Package for Up to 15 People (Save $109 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $85 or 61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sundins Exteriors  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window and Gutter Cleaning Package (Save $134 or 69% Off) 
- 25Dates.com: $65 for Tickets to Three Speed Dating Events (57% Off) 
- 7-Eleven: Slurpee Alert Weekend  $0.69 for Medium Slurpee (May 24-26) 
- A&W: FREE Sweet Potato Fries Today (May 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Saigon Star  $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Food for Two or $22 for $40 Worth for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetic  $179 for Permanent Upper or Lower Eyeliner OR Permanent Eyebrows (Save up to 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inner Spirit Photography Studio  $99 for a Glamour, Boudoir, or Nude Shoot; or $299 for a Painted-Torso Shoot (Up to 74% Off) 
- JUSTinTIME Heating, Air Conditioning, & Duct Cleaning  $69 for an Annual A/C Tune-Up (54% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $24 for the Corkcicle Colour  Drink your Wine at the Perfect Temperature!  Oprahs Favourite Things 2012 (31% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Green Leaf Health Center  $39 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $19 for $65 Towards a Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook  Choose from 3 Different Styles (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Laser Ink Removals  $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Shakers Fun Centre  $5 for an Indoor Fun-Centre Day with Optional Outdoor Go-Karting and Mini Golf on a Weekday or Weekend (Up to 71% Off) 
- REMINDER: TempHeat  $8.99 for One or $16.99 for Two 20-Pound Propane-Tank Refills (Up to 43% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $19 for a Brazilian Wax OR $32 for Full Legs or Full Back Waxing (Save up to 62% Off) 
- RW&CO: BOGO Sale  Buy 1, Get the 2nd at 50% Off (Until May 26) 
- Penningtons: Surprise Saturday Sale  50% Off All Swimwear & Activezone (May 25) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Sales Event (May 24-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: She Apparel  $35 for $70 Worth of Bras with Custom Fitting and Swimwear  4 Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Parfum Gallerie  $15 for a $30 Credit Towards Perfumes, Colognes and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: kartSTART  $59 for Go-Karting Rental Package with Equipment and Food (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $10 for 4 Personalized Poster Prints  Turn Your Photos in to Beautiful Posters (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MyPictureBook  $19 for $75 Worth of Photo-Book Products (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $24 for a Ten Pack of Seamless Ladies Tank Tops (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Sexy Tan-Through Bikini  Eliminates Tan Lines (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser Ink Removals  $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Saigon Star  $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Food for Two or $22 for $40 Worth for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Canvas Palette: $39 for a 16×20 Custom-Printed, Gallery-Wrapped Canvas + Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Save up to 60% Off Designer Towels (May 26) 
- webSaver.ca: New Printable Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30 Yoga and Fitness Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $1,136 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $29 for an up to 2 Hour Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice, Including all web resolution images on DVD (watermarked) and Five 4×6 Prints and an 8×10 Print (Save $270 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Centre  $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $239 for a Medium, or $349 for a Large Area (87% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a 2 Person Camping Tent (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riley & McCormick Western Stores  $15 for $30 Worth of Western Clothing and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Teambuy Products  $9 for The Magic Veggie Twister (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beauty Square  $49 for a 30-Min Spa Manicure with Sugar Scrub and Paraffin and 45-Min Spa Pedicure with Chocolate Wrap and Sea Salt Scrub (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish: $24 for Two 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MeneaZao Fitness  $10 for Five Drop-In Zumba Classes at Two Locations (87% Off) 
- REMINDER: She Apparel  $35 for $70 Worth of Bras with Custom Fitting and Swimwear  4 Locations (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (May 27  June 2) 
- Flickr: Sign Up and get 1TB of FREE Storage 
- myVEGAS Slots Facebook Game: Win Real Rewards & Get Free Comps in Las Vegas

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Rat Pack Show  $55 for One Ticket to The Rat Pack Show: A Tribute to Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, and Sammy Davis Jr.. Two Dates Available (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vulcan Golf and Country Club  $42 for an 18 Hole Golf Package for Two Including 2 Beers & 2 Buckets of Balls (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Golf Canada Calgary Centre  $15 for 18 Holes of Mini Golf for a Family of Four (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Impact Combat Simulations  $30 for an Airsoft Packages for One, $55 for Two, or $99 for Four (Up to 59% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for 2 OtterBox Commuter Cases for the iPhone 4/4S  7 Colours Available (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a 4 Course Dinner with Wine Pairing for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dharma Studios  $99 for Three 60-Min RMT Massages (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Centre Spa & Wellness: $29 for a Spa Pedicure, Facial. or Prenatal/ Post-Partum Massage (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Body: $35 for a 3-Month Supply of Pure Green Coffee Bean Extract and $10 off Your Next Order  Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodles: $29 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30 Yoga and Fitness Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- Harry Rosen: Fall & Winter Outerwear Clearance 
- IKEA: Bedroom Event  15% Off all Pax Wardrobes & Komplement Interiors (May 27  June 17) 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Cyber Sale  Up to 75% Off Select Items (May 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Il Sogno  $20 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $89 and up for 6 Laser Hair Removal Treatments on 1 Area, Extra-Small to Large (Save $383 or 81% Off) 
- Busted Tees  $15 for $30 to Spend on Novelty Tees, Hoodies, and Gifts (50% Off) 
- Phia Hair Salon & Esthetics: $35 for a Haircut, Wash, Style and Blowdry with Your Choice of 12 Foils or Deep Conditioning Treatment (65% Off) 
- Fine Drycleaning  $250 for Environmentally Green and Nontoxic Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation (50% Off) 
- WagJag: $18 for the Slap Chop  Shipping Included (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Saigon Star  $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Food for Two or $22 for $40 Worth for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch (Up to 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TempHeat  $8.99 for One or $16.99 for Two 20-Pound Propane-Tank Refills (Up to 43% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sundins Exteriors  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window and Gutter Cleaning Package (Save $134 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $9 for The Magic Veggie Twister (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $55 for One Ticket to The Rat Pack Show: A Tribute to Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, and Sammy Davis Jr.. Two Dates Available (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golf Canada Calgary Centre  $15 for 18 Holes of Mini Golf for a Family of Four (57% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 29) 
- Dominos Pizza: Carry-Out Special $5.99 for Medium 2-Topping Pizza or $7.99 for Large (Until June 2) 
- HostGator.com: 51% Off All Hosting Packages (May 29 Only) 
- Ebates.ca: Get a $10 Cash Back Bonus (Shop By May 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Allegiance Institute of Music  $49 for 4 or $99 for 11 Weekly Music Lessons for Kids (Up to 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nubare Laser & Skincare  $65 for a Shellac Manicure and Glycolic Peel (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauty Square  $49 for a 30 Minute Spa Manicure, 30 Minute Spa Pedicure, Plus a Facial Mud Mask and More (Save $176 or 78% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Pair of Comfortable Beach Flip Flops for Women OR $19 for 2 Pairs of Comfortable Beach Flip Flops for Women (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Local Gardener  $14 for a One-Year Subscription to Alberta Home & Gardener Living  Tax Included (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Modern PURAIR  Indoor Air-Quality Testing in Three Residential Rooms or Two Commercial Areas (Up to 64% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a 2-in-1 Fan and Mini-Air Conditioner (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shakers Fun Centre  $5 for an Indoor Fun-Centre Day with Optional Outdoor Go-Karting and Mini Golf on a Weekday or Weekend (Up to 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $19 for a Brazilian Wax OR $32 for Full Legs or Full Back Waxing (Save up to 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canvas Palette: $39 for a 16×20 Custom-Printed, Gallery-Wrapped Canvas + Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Il Sogno  $20 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chapters Indigo: Summer Cyber Sale  Up to 75% Off Select Items (May 28-30) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Choose up to $141 Worth of Coupons 
- Save.ca: FREE Glade Décor Scents Car Air Freshener Coupon

----------


## snowcat

You obviously make a commission from this - how many people actually get sucked into buying the crap they don't need?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detail  $14 for a Starter or $30 for a House-Special Detailing Package (Up to 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Studio  $35 for a Face and Neck Microdermabrasion Treatment and IPL Photofacial (Save $165 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Curves  Calgary: $25 for a One-Month Fitness Membership (88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 6 Body Parts (Save $15,801 or 99% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for an iPhone 5 Charging Cable  Shipping and Taxes Included (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Curves  $59 for Two-Month Womens Gym Membership (Save $161 or 73% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $23 for a Leather Bracelet with Magnetic Clasp (53% Off) 
- Starlite Accessories: $26 for a Swarovski Tennis Bracelets  3 Options (Up to 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30 Yoga and Fitness Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: She Apparel  $35 for $70 Worth of Bras with Custom Fitting and Swimwear  4 Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetic  $179 for Permanent Upper or Lower Eyeliner OR Permanent Eyebrows (Save up to 75% Off) 
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale  Save up to 60% Off Select Spring Fashion 
- Mexx: 40% Off All Mens Styles (Until June 4) 
- BLOG NEWS: Web Hosting Issues causing blogs to temporary go down 
- Calgary Flames: 2013 Authentic Equipment Sale (June 1) 
- WestJet: Blue Tag Sale  Extra 25% Off Canadian Destinations (Book By May 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique  $45 for a Mani-Pedi or $59 for a Shellac Manicure with Spa Pedicure (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Attributes Hair Perfection  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, and 15 Partial Highlights (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $175 for PADI Open-Water Diver-Certification Course with Four Certification Dives (Save $200 or 53% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal for One Foot or $299 for Both Feet (67% Off) 
- Love Shack Canada: $39 for Surprise Sex Toy Box with Your Choice of Items (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Parfum Gallerie  $15 for a $30 Credit Towards Perfumes, Colognes and More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 6 Body Parts (Save $15,801 or 99% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detail  $14 for a Starter or $30 for a House-Special Detailing Package (Up to 79% Off) 
- Future Shop: After Hours Online Sale (June 1-2) 
- The Body Shop: 40% Off Sitewide + 12% Cash Back on Ebates (Until June 2) 
- Walmart: Online Clearance Blowout + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kal Tire  $29.99 for $100 Worth of Tires and Automotive Services (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Avenida Wellness Clinic  $269 for 3 Lipo Laser Treatments with Initial Consultation (Save $730 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fierce Girl Fitness  $39 for 10 Womens Fitness Classes or $99 for Three Months of Summer Classes (Up to 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $17 and Up for the X-Hose Revolutionary Expandable Garden Hose  Never Tangles or Kinks  As Seen On TV (Save up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products: $16 for a 20-Piece Professional Make-Up Brush Set with a Trendy Travel Case (Save $019 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $1,136 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teambuy Products  $9 for The Magic Veggie Twister (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a 2-in-1 Fan and Mini-Air Conditioner (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic  $199 For 1 Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 6 Body Parts (Save $15,801 or 99% Off) 
- WagJag: $89 for a Pair of Authentic Michael Kors Aviator Sunglasses (49% Off) 
- American Apparel: Friends & Family Sale  30% Off Everything (Until June 2) 
- Please Mum: 50% Off Entire Store + Extra 20% Off & Free Shipping (Until June 3) 

Groupon is featuring a National deal to Kal Tire today! Kal Tire has 240+ locations across Canada including 40 locations in the Calgary area.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 25dates.com  $25 for One or $65 for Three Speed-Dating Sessions (Up to 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tahiti Tans  $32 for One-Hour Dermalogica Facial (51%Off) 
- Enoteca: $69 for a 3 Hour Introduction to Wine Class with Wine Tasting (Save $71 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enoteca  $59 for a 3 Hour Wine Tasting Class  Includes 6 Wine & Food Pairings (Save $81 or 58% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone/iPad Cables for Charging and Syncing (82% Off) 
- WagJag: $79 for a Set of PROLISS Professional Ceramic Ionic Stylers (Save $320 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Il Sogno  $20 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vulcan Golf and Country Club  $42 for an 18 Hole Golf Package for Two Including 2 Beers & 2 Buckets of Balls (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golf Canada Calgary Centre  $15 for 18 Holes of Mini Golf for a Family of Four (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kal Tire  $29.99 for $100 Worth of Tires and Automotive Services (70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fierce Girl Fitness  $39 for 10 Womens Fitness Classes or $99 for Three Months of Summer Classes (Up to 74% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 3-9) 
- Target Canada: New Printable Coupons 
- Reebok.ca: Summer Clearance Sale  40% Off Apparel & Accessories + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Power Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and 2 Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cabella Salon  $42 for Haircut, Colour Consultation, Chemistry System Treatment, and Blow-Dry Lesson (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pub Crawl in Banff  $49 for a Pub Crawl in Banff with Drinks and Dining Credit for Two or $99 for Four (Up to 68% Off) 
- Derma Care Services  $999 for 12 Zerona Treatments for Your Choice of Body Part (Save $2,199 or 69% Off) 
- GoGadgety: $15 for a 5 Pack of Authentic Bugslock Mosquito Repellent Bracelets (46% Off) 
- GQ: $19 for a 1-Year Subscription (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dharma Studios  $99 for Three 60-Min RMT Massages (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Care Services  $89 and up for 6 Laser Hair Removal Treatments on 1 Area, Extra-Small to Large (Save $383 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $17 and Up for the X-Hose Revolutionary Expandable Garden Hose  Never Tangles or Kinks  As Seen On TV (Save up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $16 for a 20-Piece Professional Make-Up Brush Set with a Trendy Travel Case (Save $109 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone/iPad Cables for Charging and Syncing (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Busted Tees  $15 for $30 to Spend on Novelty Tees, Hoodies, and Gifts (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- Forever 21: Semi-Annual Lingerie & Beauty Sale (Until June 27) 
- Air Canada: The Canada 3-Day Sale (Book by June 6) 
- Ebates.ca: Get Paid to Shop Online  Double Cash Back Offers

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cascade Swim Club  $220 for One Week of Full- or $115 for a Half-Day Swimming Camp for Kids Aged 59 (Up to 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye On 17th  $19 for Either $200 Towards a Purchase of Designer Prescription Eyeglasses Or Prescription Sunglasses OR $60 Off a One Year Supply of Contact Lenses OR 15% Off Designer Sunglasses (Save $181 or 91% Off) 
- Your Ideal Gift: $9 for a Swarovski Elements Purse Hook (81% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for an iPhone Wall Dock  Tax Included (77% Off) 
- WagJag: $15 for a 4-Piece Green Works Kitchen Cleaning Bundle, Bonus Burts Bees Lip Balms and $10 Well.ca Gift Card (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Curves  $59 for Two-Month Womens Gym Membership (Save $161 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique  $45 for a Mani-Pedi or $59 for a Shellac Manicure with Spa Pedicure (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sundins Exteriors  $59 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Window and Gutter Cleaning Package (Save $134 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Local Gardener  $14 for a One-Year Subscription to Alberta Home & Gardener Living  Tax Included (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a 2-in-1 Fan and Mini-Air Conditioner (79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Power Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and 2 Drinks (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 5) 
- Chapters Indigo: Free Shipping on All Orders + Top 50 Books 50% Off (June 4-6) 
- WestJet: Canada Sale (Book by June 6) 
- McDonalds: Iced Frappes for $1 Snack Size (June 5-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Salt & Pepper  $25 for $50 to Spend on Mexican Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $99 for 3 Sessions of Wrinkle Reduction Treatments (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lash Out Lounge  $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Virgin Look Laser Inc  $49 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fitness Group Canada  $79 for 3 Months of Unlimited Yoga, Spin, Zumba, Tanning and More (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for an Easy-To-Use Silicone Macaroon Baking Kit  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- snaggernet.com: $39 for 2 Pairs of Gel Insoles (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fierce Girl Fitness  $39 for 10 Womens Fitness Classes or $99 for Three Months of Summer Classes (Up to 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Esthetic Studio  $35 for a Face and Neck Microdermabrasion Treatment and IPL Photofacial (Save $165 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: GoGadgety: $15 for a 5 Pack of Authentic Bugslock Mosquito Repellent Bracelets (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Curves  Calgary: $25 for a One-Month Fitness Membership (88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Your Ideal Gift: $9 for a Swarovski Elements Purse Hook (81% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- PetSmart: Friends & Family Sale  15% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (June 6-9) 
- Sport Chek: Team Assist Program Season 3  Lots of FREE Coupons 
- Best Buy: Exclusive Reward Zone Shopping Event (June 6)

The Salt & Pepper restaurant deal has already sold over 350+ vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Johnston Canyon Resort in Banff, AB  $108 and Up for a 1 or 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save $81 or 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CrossFit Motivate  $69 for a Personal/ Fundamental Training Session and Five Group Classes (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Lunch Food and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- Tahiti Tans  $22 for a Manicure And Pedicure (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Charme  $25 for a Shellac Manicure (55% Off) 
- Healthy Choice: $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement  Tax and Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- Protein To Go: $42 for 24 Protein Smoothie Shots  Shipping Included (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Attributes Hair Perfection  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow Dry, Style, and 15 Partial Highlights (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Salt & Pepper  $25 for $50 to Spend on Mexican Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- JustVegasDeals.com: $562 for a 3-Night ARIA Las Vegas Trip from Calgary + 2 Free Show Tickets (Book by June 12) 
- Ebates.ca: 30% Off 8×11 Photo Books at Snapfish Canada + 5% Cash Back 
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event  Get a $20 or $50 Promotional Card (June 5-10) 
- PUMA: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon Code (June 7-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Royal Orchid Spa  $99 for a 90-Minute Body Wrap, Scrub, Massage, Foot Massage and Facial (Save $191 or 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Centre  $56 for Two One-Hour Acupuncture Treatments (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $79 for Two or $149 fr Four Microdermabrasions (Up to 85% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for the Le Edge  Precision Full Body Surgical Grade Stainless Steel Exfoliator (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kal Tire  $29.99 for $100 Worth of Tires and Automotive Services (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Avenida Wellness Clinic  $269 for 3 Lipo Laser Treatments with Initial Consultation (Save $730 or 73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tahiti Tans  $22 for a Manicure And Pedicure (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Lunch Food and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- Mexx: 50% Off Absolutely Everything In-Store or Online 
- Disney Store: Twice Upon a Year Sale  Save up to 50% Off Hundreds of Items 
- Brightspot SAMPLER: FREE P&G Samples!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Boulder Creek Golf Course  $89 for a Golf Outing with Cart, Range Balls, and Drinks for Two or $159 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kay Spa  $89 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $911 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CanvasPop  $29 and Up for a Gallery Stretched Canvas Print PLUS a $30 Gift Voucher Towards Next Purchase (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Choice  $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement + Free Shipping (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for an Easy-To-Use Silicone Macaroon Baking Kit  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tahiti Tans  $22 for a Manicure And Pedicure (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tahiti Tans  $32 for One-Hour Dermalogica Facial (51%Off) 
- Golf Digest Magazine: $19 for a 1-Year Subscription (68% Off) 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale + Free Catalogue 
- The Body Shop: 40% Off Sitewide + 6% Cash Back on Ebates (Until June 9) 
- Nine West: New Markdowns Added  Save up to 50% Off 

Today's your last chance to buy the Tirecraft deal. The deal is very popular and has sold over 700 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Calgary  $59 for a 30- or $75 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown  $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photoshoot Including a Wall-Sized 16×20 Professionally Edited Print and Images on DVD (Save $602 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $39 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jazzercise  $39 for 10, $59 for 20, or $89 for 30 Jazzercise Classes, Valid at All Canada Locations (Up to 80% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Six-Piece Egyptian Cotton Towel Set (63% Off) 
- WagJag: $14 for a Battery Backup Charger including Cable Adapters  Shipping Included (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Power Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and 2 Drinks (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 10-16) 
- Lids.ca: Fathers Day Flash Sale  25% Off Everything Today (June 10) 
- Coach Factory: 40% Off Everything In-Stores & Online

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two People with Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Gardener  $15 for One Year Magazine Subscription (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Bridges at Claresholm  $50 for a Round of Golf for Two or $99 for Four with Cart Rental and Range Balls (Up to 63% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for Cleaning of 1 Furnace and up to 10 Vents (Save 485 or 61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $16 for a Scratchable Travel Map  Tax Included (47% Off) 
- WagJag: $29 for a Deck of 24K Gold-Plated Playing Cards  Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Lunch Food and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lash Out Lounge  $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $17 and Up for the X-Hose Revolutionary Expandable Garden Hose  Never Tangles or Kinks  As Seen On TV (Save up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Your Ideal Gift: $9 for a Swarovski Elements Purse Hook (81% Off) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Deals (June 10-21) 
- Future Shop: Pre-Order 3 Games, Get up to $20 Off Each Game (June 10-13) 
- Cineplex: Spend $30 on a Gift Card, Get a Bonus Gift Pack Worth $30 (Until July 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Garden Scents Garden Center  $20 for a $40 Credit Towards Plants, Gardening Tools, Shrubs and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Roadhouse  $24 for a Daytime General Admission for Two (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Market Collective  $5 for a Three-Day Festival Passes for Two or $10 for Four to Market Collective on July 1921 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $25 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment (Save $335 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brushing and Beyond  $69 for the Hi-Tech Power Whip Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $81 or 54% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a 3-Way Beach Dress (67% Off) 
- Well.ca: $15 for a Pack of Pampers Splashers Diapers Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital Medispa  $49 for 2 TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fitness Group Canada  $79 for 3 Months of Unlimited Yoga, Spin, Zumba, Tanning and More (Save $271 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $99 for 3 Sessions of Wrinkle Reduction Treatments (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for an Easy-To-Use Silicone Macaroon Baking Kit  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $16 for a Scratchable Travel Map  Tax Included (47% Off) 
- REMINDER: Alberta Gardener  $15 for One Year Magazine Subscription (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two People with Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 12) 
- Air Canada & WestJet: Canada Sale (Book by June 13) 
- Sport Chek: Biggest Sale of the Season (June 11-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Groupon is featuring a very hot Starbucks national deal today! 

You can get a $10 Starbucks Card eGift for only $5! Hurry, quantities are limited and this deal is going to be a very hot seller. 

Groupon featured the same deal back in March and sold all 125,000 vouchers in a day! The deal was so popular that it crashed Groupons servers! 

This is a limited 2-day only sale that will expire at midnight on Thursday, June 13, 2013 or while quantities last. Theres a limit of 1 per person.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...-50-off-2.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for Three 60-Min RMT Massages With Each Massage Including Infrared Massage Table, Lipo Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $501 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa  $149 for Six Acne Laser Treatments & Two Glycolic Facial Peels (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $349 for a Large Area (Up to 81% Off) 
- Ssentials: $69 for a Brazilian Blowout Zero Hair Smoothing Treatment (Save $121 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon And Tanning  $39 for a Haircut Package with Deep Conditioning Treatment and Choice of Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $146 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for an External 2600 mAh Power Tube Battery Charger (85% Off) 
- FormalWill.ca: $24 to Create Your Own Will (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Johnston Canyon Resort in Banff, AB  $108 and Up for a 1 or 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save $81 or 43% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Charme Hair Salon and Spa  $25 for a Shellac Manicure (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Six-Piece Egyptian Cotton Towel Set (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CrossFit Motivate  $69 for a Personal/ Fundamental Training Session and Five Group Classes (67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Starbucks  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift on Groupon (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Market Collective  $5 for a Three-Day Festival Passes for Two or $10 for Four to Market Collective on July 1921 (50% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save up to 50% Off Everyday Essentials for Him (Until June 16) 
- Future Shop: Customer Appreciation Sale (June 12-13) 
- The Source: Pre-Order a PlayStation 4 (PS4) or Xbox One now! 
- VERY HOT DEAL: Starbucks  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift on Groupon (50% Off) 

Groupon's Starbucks deal has sold over 25,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mountain High Adventures ¨C $110 for a Full Day Rocky Mountain Whitewater Rafting Adventure for 2 with Lunch (Save $140 or 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Redo Blow Dry Bar ¨C $19 for one Shampoo, Deep Condition, Blow Dry, and Style (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Miracles Beauty and Wellness Centre ¨C $27.50 for Salon Package with Haircut and Blow-Dry (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockstar Tanning Salon & Laser Esthetics ¨C $99 for 3 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic ¨C $109 for 2 Detox Slimming Body Wraps OR $49 for 1 Body Wrap (Save $191 or 64% Off) 
- Levana Digital Video Baby Monitor: $59.99 for Levana Era 2.4¡å Digital Video Baby Monitor (Save $94.50 or 61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products ¨C $15 for a Set of iPhone 5 Earpods, iPhone 5 USB Cable, 8 to 30 Pin Adapter, iPhone 5 Screen Protector ¨C Tax Included (75% Off) 
- MyPictureBook.ca: $16 for a 20- or $19 for a 40-Page Image Wrap Photo Book. 2 Options (Up to 79% off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Starbucks ¨C $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift on Groupon (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Spice Wellness Calgary ¨C $59 for a 30- or $75 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Royal Orchid Spa ¨C $99 for a 90-Minute Body Wrap, Scrub, Massage, Foot Massage and Facial (Save $191 or 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $14 for a Battery Backup Charger including Cable Adapters ¨C Shipping Included (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa ¨C $149 for Six Acne Laser Treatments & Two Glycolic Facial Peels (50% Off) 
- Clearly Contacts: Semi-Annual Sale ¨C Save up to 50% Off Glasses 
- Club Monaco: Save up to 30% Off Everything + 6% Cash Back on Ebates (Until June 17) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (June 14-16)

Today's your last chance to buy the Starbucks deal on Groupon. The deal has sold over 25,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shawarma Knight  $17.25 for Two Medium or $20.99 for Large Specialty Pizzas or $47.99 for Four Large Specialty Pizzas with Two Sides or Salads (Up to 48% Off) 
- WidgetLove.com: $22 for 16 Generic Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (Save $114 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jazzercise  $39 for 10, $59 for 20, or $89 for 30 Jazzercise Classes, Valid at All Canada Locations (Up to 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kay Spa  $89 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Save $911 or 91% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rockstar Tanning Salon & Laser Esthetics  $99 for 3 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Redo Blow Dry Bar  $19 for one Shampoo, Deep Condition, Blow Dry, and Style (60% Off) 
- Hudson`s Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Save up to 20% Off Almost Everything (June 14-16) 
- Future Shop: 3 Days of Savings (June 14-16) 
- RONA: 15% Off Any One Product of Your Choice (June 15 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: LoseBig  $29 for Six-Week Weight-Loss Challenge Packages (90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lavish Salon  $18 for One or $36 for Two Groupons, Each Good for a Customized Natural Glow or Booster Bronze Airbrush Tan (Up to 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LE CHATEAU OUTLET  $29.99 for $60 Worth of Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories Online or at Outlet Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Earth Wooden Watches  $54.99 for Earth Wooden Watches. Multiple Styles Available (Save $95.01 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $29 for a Deck of 24K Gold-Plated Playing Cards  Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: FormalWill.ca: $24 to Create Your Own Will (59% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rockstar Tanning Salon & Laser Esthetics  $99 for 3 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Shawarma Knight  $17.25 for Two Medium or $20.99 for Large Specialty Pizzas or $47.99 for Four Large Specialty Pizzas with Two Sides or Salads (Up to 48% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Almost All Golf Equipment & Footwear on Sale or Clearance Priced

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Day  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Kart Club  $59 for a kartSTART Driving Program (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salt and Pepper  $11 for $20 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Lunch or $22 for $40 for Dinner (45% Off) 
- Sundins Exteriors: $59 for a Complete Exterior Window Cleaning Package (Save $134 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockstar Tanning Salon & Laser Esthetics  $99 for Three, $149 for Five, or $199 for Seven Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 78% Off) 
- Bug Bam Products LLC  $15 for a 10-Pack of Nontoxic, Waterproof, and Sweat Proof Bug Bam Insect-Repellant Wristbands (50% Off) 
- Stix Sports Bar: $25 for a 3-Course Prix Fixe Dinner for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Market Collective  $5 for a Three-Day Festival Passes for Two or $10 for Four to Market Collective on July 1921 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Bridges at Claresholm  $50 for a Round of Golf for Two or $99 for Four with Cart Rental and Range Balls (Up to 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Gardener  $15 for One Year Magazine Subscription (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: LE CHATEAU OUTLET  $29.99 for $60 Worth of Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories Online or at Outlet Locations (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lavish Salon  $18 for One or $36 for Two Groupons, Each Good for a Customized Natural Glow or Booster Bronze Airbrush Tan (Up to 57% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 17-23)
 
- Banana Republic: 3-Hour Power Lunch Sale  40% Off Womens Styles (June 17, 11am-2pm) 
- Lids.ca: Save an Additional 30% Off Clearance Items

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lindt & Sprüngli (Canada), Inc.  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs or $25 for Front Windshield Replacement (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $34 for One or $54 for Two Zero Peroxide Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Endermologie Centre  $79 for 4 Cellulite Reduction Treatments, 2 Fat Burner Wraps and 2 Thermal Blankets (Save $761 or 91% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- eFizzle.com: $14 for a Fitness Belts and Hydration Backpacks  3 Options (Up to 64% off)
 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracles Beauty and Wellness Centre  $27.50 for Salon Package with Haircut and Blow-Dry (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Earth Wooden Watches  $54.99 for Earth Wooden Watches. Multiple Styles Available (Save $95.01 or 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Garden Scents Garden Center  $20 for a $40 Credit Towards Plants, Gardening Tools, Shrubs and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brushing and Beyond  $69 for the Hi-Tech Power Whip Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $81 or 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Well.ca: $15 for a Pack of Pampers Splashers Diapers Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- REMINDER: Salt and Pepper  $11 for $20 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Lunch or $22 for $40 for Dinner (45% Off) 
- Best Buy: Deal Grabber Days (June 17-21) 
- WestJet: 3 Day Sale (June 18-20) 
- Goodlife Fitness: FREE Gym Membership for Teens this Summer 

The Lindt deal is going to be a hot seller. TeamBuy has featured the exact deal in other cities in the past and its always a hot seller. Its about time Lindt finally opened a store in Calgary!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute RMT Massages of Your Choice Including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and more at a Location of Your Choice (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rampage City Paintball  $25 for a Paintball Package for Four or $40 for Eight (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rocky Mountain Paddling Centre  $10 for a Two-Hour Kayak, Canoe, or Stand-Up Paddleboard Rental (50% Off) 
- Robertos Hair Studio: $39 for a Wash, Cut, Style and Deep Conditioning Treatment Plus 30% Highlights and Colour (63% Off)
 
- Cascade Swimming  $115 for 1 Week of Half-Day Swimming Camp  Ages 5-9 (50% Off) 
- Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines  $39 for a Wine-Tasting Class with Food Pairings for One or $69 for Two (Up to 67% Off) 
- Joseph Nogucci  $5 for Joseph Nogucci Signature Crystal Kikiballa Earrings  Tax Included (90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LE CHATEAU OUTLET  $29.99 for $60 Worth of Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories Online or at Outlet Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for Three 60-Min RMT Massages With Each Massage Including Infrared Massage Table, Lipo Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $501 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon And Tanning  $39 for a Haircut Package with Deep Conditioning Treatment and Choice of Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $146 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa  $149 for Six Acne Laser Treatments & Two Glycolic Facial Peels (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Autoglass  $20 for Up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs or $25 for Front Windshield Replacement (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt & Sprüngli (Canada), Inc.  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 19) 
- Target Canada: New Printable Coupons 
- Air Canada: Surprise 3 Day Sale  Save on Select Flights to Canada, USA and Caribbean (Book by June 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tooth of the Dogpound Creek Golf Course  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental, 2 Buckets of Balls and Lunch for 2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Metro Fairway Indoor Golfing  $99 for a Golf Simulator Party for 5 or $199 for 10 Including 18 Holes of Golf, Food Platter and Drinks (Up to 61% Off) 
- Your Ideal Gift: $16 for a Sterling Silver Locket (79% Off) 
- Mantra Wellness Centre: $39 for Your Choice of a 60 Minute RMT Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massage, or a 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatment (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Center  $35 for a Consultation and One or $56 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $6 for a Pair of 14kt Gold Rhodium Plated Stud Earrings Made with 6mm Swarovski Elements (93% Off) 
- Belletto Studio: $99 for a Makeup or Tanning Airbrush Kit  2 Options (Up to 81% off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lavish Salon  $18 for One or $36 for Two Groupons, Each Good for a Customized Natural Glow or Booster Bronze Airbrush Tan (Up to 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shawarma Knight  $17.25 for Two Medium or $20.99 for Large Specialty Pizzas or $47.99 for Four Large Specialty Pizzas with Two Sides or Salads (Up to 48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mountain High Adventures  $110 for a Full Day Rocky Mountain Whitewater Rafting Adventure for 2 with Lunch (Save $140 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $109 for 2 Detox Slimming Body Wraps OR $49 for 1 Body Wrap (Save $191 or 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WidgetLove.com: $22 for 16 Generic Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (Save $114 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bug Bam Products LLC  $15 for a 10-Pack of Nontoxic, Waterproof, and Sweat Proof Bug Bam Insect-Repellant Wristbands (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Redo Blow Dry Bar  $19 for one Shampoo, Deep Condition, Blow Dry, and Style (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MyPictureBook.ca: $16 for a 20- or $19 for a 40-Page Image Wrap Photo Book. 2 Options (Up to 79% off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golf Digest Magazine: $19 for a 1-Year Subscription (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute RMT Massages of Your Choice Including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and more at a Location of Your Choice (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Phoenix | $284 roundtrip after taxes 
- Ebates.ca: Spa & Beauty Week  Double Cash Back at Sephora, Walmart + More 
- IKEA: The IKEA Summer Midnight Madness Sale (June 21, 6pm  Midnight) 
- Save.ca: 2 FREE General Mills Product Coupons ($8.98 Value)!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery  $12 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stix Bar and Grill  $25 for 4 Appetizers and a Pitcher of Beer (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ranchmans Cookhouse and Dancehall  $37 for a Tent Admission, Beef, and Beer for Two (51% Off) 
- Rocky Mountain Paddling Centre: $10 for a 2 Hour On-Site Rental for Stand-Up Paddle Boards, Kayaks, or Canoes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strive Fitness  $20 for a 20 Class Pass for Group Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Soap & More  $32 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $58 for Two (Up to 55% Off) 
- Picaboo: $12 for an 8.5 x 11 Classic Custom Photo Book (70% Off) 
- WagJag: $24 for 24 Assorted Packs of PUR Aspartame-Free Gum  Shipping Included (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salt and Pepper  $11 for $20 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Lunch or $22 for $40 for Dinner (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tooth of the Dogpound Creek Golf Course  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental, 2 Buckets of Balls and Lunch for 2 (50% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Summer Vacation Kick Off Celebration  Free Play Day (June 22, 11am  1pm) 
- The Body Shop: 50% Off Sitewide + 12% Cash Back on Ebates.ca (Until June 23) 
- Royal Canin: 3 FREE Cans Coupon 

Stay safe Calgary!

The Marble Slab Creamery deal is a hot seller. Groupon has already sold over 450+ vouchers at the time of this post.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sundance Balloons ¨C $149 for a Hot-Air Balloon Ride for One or $295 for Two on a Weekday or $375 for a Weekend Morning (Up to 42% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Care Cleaners ¨C $25 for $50 to Spend on Dry Cleaning or Wedding Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici ¨C VIP Italian Food and Drink Package for Calgary Stampede. Five Options Available (Save up to 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products ¨C $19 for a Set of 3 Yoga Sports Bras in Assorted Colors (79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Picaboo ¨C $12 for an 8.5 x 11 Classic Custom Photo Book (70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery ¨C $12 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (45% Off) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale ¨C All 55¡å + TVs on Sale (June 22) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Instantly Save $10 Off When you Spend $40 Coupon (June 22-28) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save up to 50% Off Summer Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetics  $39 for Wash, Cut, Style, Blowdry and choice of Full Colour or Partial Hi-Lites (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $99 for Two, $149 for Four, or $179 for Six Ultrasonic Cavitation Body Contouring Treatments (Save up to 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CRAFT Beer Market  $25 for Two Admissions to the Canada Day Craft Beer Fest (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Angelique  $44 for a Professional Tourmaline Flat Iron with Lifetime Warranty (Save $164 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Laser Day  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WidgetLove.com: $22 for 16 Generic Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (Save $114 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Joseph Nogucci  $5 for Joseph Nogucci Signature Crystal Kikiballa Earrings  Tax Included (90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt & Sprüngli (Canada), Inc.  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (50% Off) 
- JACOB: 60% Off Already Reduced Merchandise 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Until June 24) 
- Holt Renfrew: The Style Sale  Save up to 60% Off Womens & Mens Designer Fashion

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Detail ¨C $35 for a Complete Mobile Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo ¨C $17 for $70 Worth of Customizable Photo Books, Canvas Prints, Collage Posters, and Enlargements (Up to 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques ¨C $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $189 for Medium, or $349 for Large Area (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: InkDoodle.ca ¨C $29 for One or $49 for Two 16¡åx20¡å or $69 for Two 20¡åx24¡å Custom Canvas Prints (Save up to 80% Off) 
- Whispering Pines Golf: $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People Including Golf Carts and Unlimited Buckets of Balls Valid Monday ¨C Thursday (Save $72 or 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery ¨C $12 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lindt & Spr¨¹ngli (Canada), Inc. ¨C $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines ¨C $39 for a Wine-Tasting Class with Food Pairings for One or $69 for Two (Up to 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rocky Mountain Paddling Centre ¨C $10 for a Two-Hour Kayak, Canoe, or Stand-Up Paddleboard Rental (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Autoglass ¨C $20 for Up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs or $25 for Front Windshield Replacement (60% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (June 24-30) 
- IKEA: The IKEA Summer Sale (Until July 8) 
- Tim Hortons: Small Coffee & Donut for only $1.99

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Lindt Calgary Outlet Boutique  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bliss Salon & Esthetics  $79 for a Full Set of Mink or $59 for a Soft Lush Eyelash Extensions with Optional Filling (Up to 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Target Health  $32 for a 45-Minute Thai, Deep-Tissue or Acupressure Massage (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $250 for Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation at Fine Drycleaning (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell  Taxes Included (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Neck-O-Sage Therapeutic Neck Massager  $14.99 for Neck-O-Sage Therapeutic Neck Massager (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canada Whey  $29 for a Premium Whey Protein Isolate and Ultimate Nutrition Iso-Cool (3 Options)  Shipping Included (Up to 61% off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two People with Steak Sandwiches (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Garden Scents Garden Center  $20 for a $40 Credit Towards Plants, Gardening Tools, Shrubs and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute RMT Massages of Your Choice Including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and more at a Location of Your Choice (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Picaboo  $17 for $70 Worth of Customizable Photo Books, Canvas Prints, Collage Posters, and Enlargements (Up to 76% Off) 
- Pizza Hut: Free Asian BBQ Pizza when you buy a Large 3 Topping Pizza 
- Hotel.com: Biggest Coupon Discount Ever  Extra 13% Off Coupon Code (Book by July 4) 
- WagJag: FREE $5 WagJag Gift Code + Chance to Win $1,000 Cash (Until July 5) 

The Lindt Calgary Outlet Boutique deal has sold over 750 vouchers.

I get a massage every 2 weeks and Dino at Target Health gives the best deep tissue massages in the city. If you buy the deal, ask to book an appointment with Dino and tell him you were referred by Raymond from Calgary Deals Blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments on 1 Body Part of Choice: Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, or Thighs (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $29 for On-Location or In-Studio Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Image (Save $291 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bella Hair & Skin Care  $34 for a Spa Pedicure and Two Areas of Facial Waxing (51% Off) 
- Pizza Brew Restaurant: $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $45 and Up for Admission to the VIP Stampede Experience (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: All Skin Laser  $99 for Two or $189 for Four Facial Microdermabrasion Treatments with Acne Treatments or $99 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $22 for Generic Oral B Compatible Replacement Heads  Choose from 5 Models (Save $98 or 82% Off) 
- Levana Era Elite Digital Baby Monitor: $99.99 for Levana Era Elite Digital Baby Monitor with Two Cameras (Save $298.99 or 75% Off) 
- WagJag: $39 for a 6-Piece Coppertone Sunscreen Pack + Free Shipping (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $17 for $70 Worth of Customizable Photo Books, Canvas Prints, Collage Posters, and Enlargements (Up to 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tooth of the Dogpound Creek Golf Course  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental, 2 Buckets of Balls and Lunch for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Joseph Nogucci  $5 for Joseph Nogucci Signature Crystal Kikiballa Earrings  Tax Included (90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Target Health  $32 for a 45-Minute Thai, Deep-Tissue or Acupressure Massage (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Calgary Outlet Boutique  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 26) 
- Sport Chek: Feel the Heat of the Summer Sale (June 26  July 8) 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Sale  Save up to 50% Off Books, Toys, Movies, Home Décor, and More

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tower Chrysler ¨C $25 for an Oil Lube Filter, Tire Rotation, Multi Point Inspection and More (Save $94 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glory of India ¨C $39 for Three-Hour Cooking Class with a Lunch Buffet and a Glass of Beer or Wine (Save $135 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images ¨C $39 for a One-Hour In-Studio Photo Session, CD of Images, and 16¡Á20 Wall Portrait Print (94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: All Skin Laser ¨C $189 for One Year Of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $6,061 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WidgetLove.com ¨C $24 for a 24-Piece Professional Make-up Brush Set with Travel Case (Save $151 or 86% Off) 
- Unilever Product: $15 for a 6-Piece Vim Cleaning Bundle and a $10 Well.ca Gift Card (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Bar and Grill ¨C $25 for 4 Appetizers and a Pitcher of Beer (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strive Fitness ¨C $20 for a 20 Class Pass for Group Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products ¨C $6 for a Pair of 14kt Gold Rhodium Plated Stud Earrings Made with 6mm Swarovski Elements (93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo: $12 for an 8.5 x 11 Classic Custom Photo Book (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products ¨C $19 for a Set of 3 Yoga Sports Bras in Assorted Colors (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ranchman¡¯s Cookhouse and Dancehall ¨C $37 for a Tent Admission, Beef, and Beer for Two (51% Off) 
- 7-Eleven: FREE Medium Slurpee Coupon when you Download 7-11¡äs Mobile App 
- The Source: Save up to an Extra 30% even on Sale Prices (June 26-30) 
- Starbucks: 50% Off Any Starbucks Refreshers Beverage from 3-5pm (June 26-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital ¨C $25 for One or $69 for Three Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre ¨C $499 for One or Two Zeltiq Body-Sculpting Treatments on One Small or $899 for a Large Area (Up to 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa ¨C $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images ¨C $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photoshoot Includes Wall-Sized 16¡Á20 Edited Print and Images on DVD (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Liquid Lifestyles Whitewater Rafting & Kayaking ¨C $45 for 3.5-Hour Whitewater Rafting Trip (51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for a 3 Pack of K-CUP Compatible Single Brewing Coffee Filters and Measuring Spoon ¨C Tax Included (82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo ¨C $12 for a Custom Hardcover Photo Book. 3 Options (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: InkDoodle.ca ¨C $29 for One or $49 for Two 16¡åx20¡å or $69 for Two 20¡åx24¡å Custom Canvas Prints (Save up to 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Care Cleaners ¨C $25 for $50 to Spend on Dry Cleaning or Wedding Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tower Chrysler ¨C $25 for an Oil Lube Filter, Tire Rotation, Multi Point Inspection and More (Save $94 or 79% Off) 
- Future Shop: Canada Day Sale (June 28 ¨C July 4) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (June 28 ¨C July 1) 
- Ebates.ca: 3X Cash Back Blowout ¨C Aldo, Hudson¡¯s Bay, J. Crew & eLuxe (Until June 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Building to Unite  $15 for a Zumba 10 Class Pass (85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tan de Soleil  $19 for 150 Minutes of UV Tanning or Two Spray-Tan Sessions (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for One Pair of Fashion Glasses and $209 to Spend on Prescription Glasses or Sunglasses (92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sunshine Houseboats  $600 for a $1,200 Credit Valid for a 10 Person Plus Houseboat for 3 days/nights (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $25 for Talikas Lipocils Eye Lash 10ml- Tax Included (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Phia Hair Salon and Esthetics  $39 for Wash, Cut, Style, Blowdry and choice of Full Colour or Partial Hi-Lites (65% Off) 
- Aritzia: 20-50% Off Spring & Summer Merchandise 
- Harveys: Canada Day Buy One, Get One Free Coupon (June 28  July 1) 
- Best Buy: Amazing 3-Day Canada Day Sale (June 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $49 for a Wash, Cut, Blowdry, Style, Deep Conditioning and Foil Highlights (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ranchmans on 4th  $10 for Beef-Buffet Lunch and Live Entertainment on July 8 (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medici  $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch Experience for Two (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a Fold Over Yoga Capri in 3 Colours (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bliss Salon & Esthetics  $79 for a Full Set of Mink or $59 for a Soft Lush Eyelash Extensions with Optional Filling (Up to 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Laser Day  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 5 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Detail  $35 for a Complete Mobile Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tan de Soleil  $19 for 150 Minutes of UV Tanning or Two Spray-Tan Sessions (72% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: Coupon  $10 Off Any Purchase of $40 or More (Until July 1) 
- Future Shop: Canada Day Sale  Online Only (June 30  July 2) 
- Old Navy: Canada Day Sale  30% Off Your Purchase (Until July 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rampage City Paintball  $28 for an Outdoor Paintball Package for 4, Including Equipment Rentals + 100 Paintballs/Person (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Big Country  $18 for Scottish Rock Concert on July 4 at 8 p.m. (41% Off) 
- eFizzle: $14 for 8, $21 for 12, or $29 for 16 Womens Shaving Razor Blade Refills (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Set of 9 Whiskey Stones  Available in 5 Color Options (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lindt Calgary Outlet Boutique  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo: $12 for an 8.5 x 11 Classic Custom Photo Book (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell  Taxes Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Target Health  $32 for a 45-Minute Thai, Deep-Tissue or Acupressure Massage (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for Laser Tattoo Removal for up to 9 Square Inches (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 1-7) 
- Swiss Chalet: Free Appetizer with Delivery or Call Ahead Takeout (Until July 4) 
- American Eagle: Canada Day Sale  40% Off Your Purchase + Free Shipping 

Happy Canada Day everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 2 Deals:

- Little Peanut Studio: Summer Special  25% Off All Photo Packages in July! 
- HOT DEAL: Absolute Auto Detailing  $25 for a Limited time Flood Relief Complete Interior Car Detailing Package (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Optiks International  $29 for $100 Toward Prescription Glasses, a Complimentary Second Pair, and $100 Credit Toward the Prescription (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography  $39 for a 60 Minute in Studio Professional Photo Shoot for Up to 4 People Including Prints and Images on DVD (Save $460 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fitness NW/Only Womens Fitness  $29 for One-Month Gym Membership (69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $10 for a Chilly Towel  The Cool Towel  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $39.99 for Ginalli Milano Wet-to-Dry Ceramic Hair Straightener in Black or Pink (Save $150 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute RMT Massages of Your Choice Including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and more at a Location of Your Choice (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria De Medici  $45 and Up for Admission to the VIP Stampede Experience (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $22 for Generic Oral B Compatible Replacement Heads  Choose from 5 Models (Save $98 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a Fold Over Yoga Capri in 3 Colours (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WidgetLove.com  $24 for a 24-Piece Professional Make-up Brush Set with Travel Case (Save $151 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $12 for a Custom Hardcover Photo Book. 3 Options (70% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise (July 3) 
- Home Outfitters: Extra 10% Off Coupon (Until July 11) 

Little Peanut Studios is an affordable, flexible, and friendly, baby and child photographer in Calgary. If youre looking for high quality pictures from a professional photographer minus the inflated prices, check Little Peanut Studios out. Their rates are very competitive and they have an adorable and impressive portfolio.

The Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro deal is going to be a hot seller. I've eaten their multiple times and highly recommend them.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Modern Body  $79 for a 60-Min Couples Hot Stone Massage OR $69 for a 90-Min Spa Package with 30-Min Massage & More (Save $101 or 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sears Portrait Studio  $35 for Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints at Sears Portrait Studio (Save $149.91 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour for Two, Three Samples Each, and Two Souvenir Glasses (50% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $25 for a Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatment OR An IPL Photofacial (74% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Set of 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Microfiber Sheet Sets in One of 11 Randomly Chosen Colours  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $39.99 for an IQ Massager Pro and IQ Massager Bundles Black or Silver (Save $259 or 87% Off) 
- WagJag: $11 for a St. Ives Facial Scrub, Moisturizer and Body Wash Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card. 2 Options (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tower Chrysler  $25 for an Oil Lube Filter, Tire Rotation, Multi Point Inspection and More (Save $94 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tooth of the Dogpound Creek Golf Course  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental, 2 Buckets of Balls and Lunch for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $7 for a 3 Pack of K-CUP Compatible Single Brewing Coffee Filters and Measuring Spoon  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dynamic Images  $39 for a One-Hour In-Studio Photo Session, CD of Images, and 16×20 Wall Portrait Print (94% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Absolute Auto Detailing  $25 for a Limited time Flood Relief Complete Interior Car Detailing Package (71% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 3) 
- Hotels.com: Summer Sale  Save up to 40% Off Select Hotels (Book by Aug 12) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Choose from over $130 in Coupons Savings

----------


## Disoblige

If you're in the area or simply want to save $8.00 for sneak-a-peek:

Cowboys Casino:



> Get a Calgary Stampede Sneak-A-Peek Pass at Cowboys Casino's Guest Services while supplies last. Limit one per customer. Get ready for Stampede with us.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sweet! For free? Where did you see this posted?

----------


## Disoblige

Yep, for free.

Posted on their website and Facebook
www.cowboyscasino.ca

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks for sharing! I'm going to post it on my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 4 Deals:

- Calgary Stampede: Calgary Stampede 2013 Deals and Value Days (July 5-14, 2013) 
- HOT DEAL: Three Hills Golf Club  $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental, 2 Buckets of Balls and Lunch for 2 (Save $69 or 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Bella Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut with Shampoo, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, Blow-Dry, and $59 for an Optional Partial Highlights (Up to 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PoleJunkies  $49 for a Four-Week Introduction to Pole Dance Session at Two Locations (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Virgin Look Laser  $99 for 3 or $199 for 6 Ultrasonic-Cavitation Liposuction Treatments (Save $351 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauty Saunas and Baths  $149 for $400 Toward European-Designed Bathroom Fixtures (Save $251 or 63% Off) 
- WidgetLove.com: $12 for a 5-in-1 Apple Power Bundle  Taxes Included (83% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $24.99 for a Hotel New York Microfibre Embossed Sheet Sets. Multiple Colours Available. Free Returns (Up to 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dynamic Images  $29 for a 60 Minute In-Studio Photoshoot Includes Wall-Sized 16×20 Edited Print and Images on DVD (Save $600 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $25 for One or $69 for Three Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Bar and Grill  $25 for 4 Appetizers and a Pitcher of Beer (58% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sears Portrait Studio  $35 for Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints at Sears Portrait Studio (Save $149.91 or 81% Off) 
- Free Stampede Pancakes: Find all the FREE Calgary Stampede 2013 Breakfasts (July 5-14, 2013) 
- Cowboys Casino: FREE Calgary Stampede Sneak-A-Peak Pass ($8 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club  $75 for an 18 Holes of Golf Including Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Rocky Mountain Paddling Centre: $10 for a 2 Hour On-Site Rental for Stand-Up Paddle Boards, Kayaks, Or Canoes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for a $200 Credit Towards Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (61% Off) 
- ContactLensClub: $165 for a 12 Months Supply (2 Boxes) of Acuvue Oasys with Hydraclear Plus  Shipping and Tax Included (Save $103 or 38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods: GoBean Organic Green-Coffee Supplement  $10.99 for One, $18.99 for Two, or $26.99 for Three Bottles of GoBean Organic Green-Coffee Supplement (Up to 70% Off) 
- WagJag: $19.99 for 4 Pairs of EZLACES -Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tan de Soleil  $19 for 150 Minutes of UV Tanning or Two Spray-Tan Sessions (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Building to Unite  $15 for a Zumba 10 Class Pass (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sunshine Houseboats  $600 for a $1,200 Credit Valid for a 10 Person Plus Houseboat for 3 days/nights (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $22 for Generic Oral B Compatible Replacement Heads  Choose from 5 Models (Save $98 or 82% Off) 
- Babies R Us: BabyFest Sale (July 5-18) 
- Sport Chek: Summer Sale Continues  Save up to 30% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $39 for 3 Spider Vein or Broken Capillary Treatments (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SkinScience Clinic  $189 for Acne-Scar Treatment Package with Microdermabrasion and Chemical Peels (Save $811 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FastLife  $24 for a $60 Credit Towards Any Speed Dating Event (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $14 for 5 Padded Lace Bandeau Bras with Removable Straps  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ranchmans on 4th  $10 for Beef-Buffet Lunch and Live Entertainment on July 8 (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salon Ghazi  $49 for a Wash, Cut, Blowdry, Style, Deep Conditioning and Foil Highlights (Save $101 or 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fitness NW/Only Womens Fitness  $29 for One-Month Gym Membership (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria de Medici  $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch Experience for Two (53% Off) 
- Stylexchange: 60% Off Morning Madness Sale 
- Walmart: 1,000s of Items on Rollback + Clearance items

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picture Perfect Photography by Leigh  $49 for One-Hour Photography Session with Images (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $14.99 for Evertone Posture-Corrective Therapy with Magnets (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Factory Optical  $29 for $100 Toward Prescription Glasses, a Complimentary Second Pair, and $100 Credit Toward the Prescription (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: GoBean Organic Green-Coffee Supplement  $10.99 for One, $18.99 for Two, or $26.99 for Three Bottles of GoBean Organic Green-Coffee Supplement (Up to 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $22 for Generic Oral B Compatible Replacement Heads  Choose from 5 Models (Save $98 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $14 for 5 Padded Lace Bandeau Bras with Removable Straps  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $7 for a 3 Pack of K-CUP Compatible Single Brewing Coffee Filters and Measuring Spoon  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rocky Mountain Paddling Centre  $10 for a 2 Hour On-Site Rental for Stand-Up Paddle Boards, Kayaks, Or Canoes (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rampage City Paintball  $28 for an Outdoor Paintball Package for 4, Including Equipment Rentals + 100 Paintballs/Person (71% Off) 
- Harveys: Lots of Printable Coupons  BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deals (Until Aug 31) 
- Hollister: 30% Off Entire Purchase In-Store or Online (Until July 8) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 30% Off Entire Purchase In-Store or Online (Until July 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Studio 393 Hair & Nail Salon  $22 for Spa Mani-Pedi for One or $39 for Two or $17 for a Spa Manicure with Shellac (Up to 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a Brazilian Wax (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockstar Salon and Laser Esthetics  $199 for Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for 1 Foot OR $299 for Both (Save up to 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp  $20 for a 20 Class Pass Plus a 1 Hour One-On-One Fitness Consultation (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $14 for a 32GB USB Swivel Flash Drive (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WagJag: $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Green Tea and Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplement + Free Shipping (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $11.99 for a 12-Pack of Oral-B Max Plus Toothbrushes with Travel Caps (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Absolute Auto Detailing  $25 for a Limited time Flood Relief Complete Interior Car Detailing Package (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sears Portrait Studio  $35 for Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints at Sears Portrait Studio (Save $149.91 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell  Taxes Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a Set of 9 Whiskey Stones  Available in 5 Color Options (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro  $30 for $60 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 8-14) 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off + Deeper Markdowns Taken 
- Macs & 7-Eleven: Get a 591mL Pepsi for $1 Coupon (Save $1.29) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro deal. The deal is a hot seller and has sold over 500+ vouchers. I've ate there many times and highly recommend the restaurant.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crossfit Between Rounds  $20 for One or $35 for Two Months of CrossFit (Up to 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $58 for a Spa Package for One or $159 for Two People (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $99 for 4 OR $195 for 8 Velashape Treatments on 2 Body Parts: Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, or Thighs (Save $1,401 or 93% Off) 
- Struktur Studio: $68 for the Image Skincare O2 Lift Facial Treatment (Save $117 or 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a 10 Ft Tangle Free iPhone 5 and iPad Mini Charging Cable in Your Choice of Colours (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NovaGoods  $19 for a Bikini Wrap Dress (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Modern Body  $79 for a 60-Min Couples Hot Stone Massage OR $69 for a 90-Min Spa Package with 30-Min Massage & More (Save $101 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods  $39.99 for an IQ Massager Pro and IQ Massager Bundles Black or Silver (Save $259 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $24.99 for a Hotel New York Microfibre Embossed Sheet Sets. Multiple Colours Available. Free Returns (Up to 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Green Tea and Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Supplement + Free Shipping (Save $151 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a Brazilian Wax (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Studio 393 Hair & Nail Salon  $22 for Spa Mani-Pedi for One or $39 for Two or $17 for a Spa Manicure with Shellac (Up to 57% Off) 
- Toyota: 2013 Factory Event  Up to $7,000 in Cash Incentives or 0% Financing on Select Models 
- Air Canada Vacations: Blowout Sale  Great deals for August, September and October 
- iTunes App Store  5th Anniversary  FREE Paid Apps & Games!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Alien Anthology on blu ray is on sale for $25 shipped from Amazon right now, good deal if you like the series, I ordered yesterday

http://www.amazon.ca/Alien-Anthology...eywords=aliens

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $49 and Up for a Ticket to Uptown Country Girls with Buffet on July 14th  Brunch and Dinner Options (32% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauté Minceur  $49 for One or $99 for Two Body-Shaping Packages with Electrotherapy, Heat Diathermy Wrap, and Body Vibration (Up to 76% Off) 
- Bliss Spa: $45 for Mink Eyelash Extensions (63% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for iPhone 5 Bundle with Earphones, USB Cable, Charging Dock and 30 Pin Adapter (60% Off) 
- WagJag: $12 for an Axe Personal Care Packs Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card. 2 Options (Up to 67% off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tower Chrysler  $25 for an Oil Lube Filter, Tire Rotation, Multi Point Inspection and More (Save $94 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Three Hills Golf Club  $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People with Power Cart Rental, 2 Buckets of Balls and Lunch for 2 (Save $69 or 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $14 for 5 Padded Lace Bandeau Bras with Removable Straps  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: PoleJunkies  $49 for a Four-Week Introduction to Pole Dance Session at Two Locations (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crossfit Between Rounds  $20 for One or $35 for Two Months of CrossFit (Up to 91% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 10) 
- Amazon.ca: 50% Off Select Baby Toys + Free Shipping 
- Babies R Us: Save $10 Off Purchase of $50+ Coupon (Until August 31) 
- Air Canada: 10% Off Promo Code on Flights within Canada and to US (Book by July 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Il Sogno  $20 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Your Ideal Gift  $20 for a Sterling Silver Jewellery Set (86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $68 for a 40-Min Oasis Signature Manicure and a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure (50% Off) 
- Ssentials: $39 for a Shampoo, Cut, Style, Plus Your Choice of Partial Highlights (68% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a PU Leather iPad Case with 360 Degree Rotating Stand PLUS Bonus Screen Protector and Stylus (68% Off) 
- Groupon Goods  $49.99 for Ab Transform Plus Electronic Muscle-Stimulation Belt (Save $79.96 or 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Bootcamp  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $25 for One or $69 for Three Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eye on 17th  $19 for a $200 Credit Towards Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $14 for a 32GB USB Swivel Flash Drive (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ContactLensClub: $165 for a 12 Months Supply (2 Boxes) of Acuvue Oasys with Hydraclear Plus  Shipping and Tax Included (Save $103 or 38% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $49 and Up for a Ticket to Uptown Country Girls with Buffet on July 14th  Brunch and Dinner Options (32% Off) 
- Golf Town: $15 Off Purchase Over $100 Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until July 11) 
- 7-Eleven: Its 7-11 Day  FREE Small Slurpee (July 11) 
- WestJet: Extra 10% Off Flights within Canada and to US Promo Code (Book By July 12) 

7-Eleven is celebrating their birthday today. The first 1,500 guest at each 7-11 store will get a Free Small Slurpee.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tahiti Tans  $49 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning or $25 for Five Tanning Sessions (Up to 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Centre  $65 for Two Acupuncture Treatments (63% Off) 
- eFizzle: $8 for Two Pairs of Designer-Inspired Sunglasses (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Angles Hair and Aesthetics Shawnessy  $49 and Up for a Haircut, Deep Conditioning, and Style with Options for Colouring or Highlights (49% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dermalife Laser  $39 for Two IPL Photofacials (Save $221 or 85% Off) 
- IT University Online  $39 for Computer Hacking Prevention Course (Save $90 or 70% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a Macbook Pro or a Macbook Air Case  Choose from 11 Colours (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SkinScience Clinic  $189 for Acne-Scar Treatment Package with Microdermabrasion and Chemical Peels (Save $811 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sweet Retreat Wellness Spa  $39 for 3 Spider Vein or Broken Capillary Treatments (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: FastLife  $24 for a $60 Credit Towards Any Speed Dating Event (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $68 for a 40-Min Oasis Signature Manicure and a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure (50% Off) 
- Well.ca: All Pampers on Sale (Until July 13) 
- Priceline.com: Summer Hotel Sale  Save up to 60% Off + Extra 5% Off Promo Code (Book by July 31) 
- Chapters Indigo: Further Reductions  Now Save up to 75% Off Summer Sale!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: nonstopGOLF  $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $19 for a Mens Haircut and Style or $49 for a Womens Haircut Package (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $22 for 16 Generic Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (Save $114 or 84% Off) 
- DigitizeYourWorld.ca: $29 for Standard or $39 for High-Resolution Photo Scanning with DVDs of Up to 600 Photos (Up to 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beauté Minceur  $49 for One or $99 for Two Body-Shaping Packages with Electrotherapy, Heat Diathermy Wrap, and Body Vibration (Up to 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $49 and Up for a Ticket to Uptown Country Girls with Buffet on July 14th  Brunch and Dinner Options (32% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (61% Off) 
- E.L.F Cosmetics: Save 30% Off Sitewide Friends & Family Event (Until July 15) 
- SoftMoc Shoes: Save up to 50% Summer Clearance Event

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix ¨C $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp ¨C $99 for 3 Diode Laser Skin Tightening Sessions (Save $351 or 78% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre: $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation ¨C 2 Locations (71% Off) 
- Evolution Entertainment Centre ¨C $15 for Three Groupons, Each Good for $10 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $24 for a Solar-Powered iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case ¨C Tax Included (66% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $104.99 for Levana LV-TW502 Safe N¡¯ See 3.5¡å Advanced Digital Video Wireless Baby Monitor (34% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic ¨C $99 for 4 OR $195 for 8 Velashape Treatments on 2 Body Parts: Abdomen, Love Handles, Buttocks, or Thighs (Save $1,401 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $20 for a Macbook Pro or a Macbook Air Case ¨C Choose from 11 Colours (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for iPhone 5 Bundle with Earphones, USB Cable, Charging Dock and 30 Pin Adapter (60% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 15-21) 
- Starbucks: Treat Receipt ¨C Bring Back Morning Receipt, Get a Grande Cold Beverage for $2 (July 15 ¨C Aug 11) 
- Toys R Us: Clearance Event ¨C Up to 40% Off Select Toys
- Steam: Video Games Summer Sale (July 11-22) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off select Western Canada Destinations (Book by July 16) 
- WestJet: Extra 15% Off Travel to select Canadian Destinations (Book by July 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Bootcamp Calgary  $20 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $199 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DermaLife Laser  $179 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MHC Acne Centre  $39 for 3 Ionization Acne Removal Treatments OR $59 For 3 Ionization Plus 3 Microdermabrasions (Save $621 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ROCK Apocalypse  $10 for a General or VIP Admission for Two on Saturday, July 20, at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $27 for a Conair GS23 ExtremeSteam Professional Hand Held Garment Steamer  Recertified  Tax Included (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $12 for an Axe Personal Care Packs Plus a $10 Well.ca Gift Card. 2 Options (Up to 67% off) 
- Pizza Hut: Free Butter Chicken Pizza when you buy a Large 3 Topping Pizza (July 15-17) 
- Entertainment: Inventory Clearance Sale  All 2013 Coupon Books 2 for $10 
- WestJet: Save on Flights and Vacation Packages to Select Destinations (Book by July 18) 
- Cineplex: FREE Movies  100% of Proceeds to Alberta Floods Fund (July 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 17 Deals:

- Travelzoo: Best Vacation Deals  Top 20 List 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Napa Auto Pro  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change, 21 Point Safety Inspection, A Top-Up of All Fluids and Tire Pressure Check (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Wooers Woods  $15 for Two General Admission Tickets (50% Off) 
- Dealathons Product: $69 For An 8 Piece Queen Size Comforter Set  4 Styles To Choose From (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: POSH Salon  $49 for a Haircut, Style, and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Up to 53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for 30 Mosquito Repellent Wrist Bands  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- Groupon Good: $79.99 for Chloé Womens Sunglasses. Multiple Styles Available (Save $270 or 77% Off) 
- WagJag: $29 for 10 Bags of Purina Busy Chewnola Dog Treats and a $10 Well.ca Gift Card  Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $68 for a 40-Min Oasis Signature Manicure and a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell  Taxes Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a 10 Ft Tangle Free iPhone 5 and iPad Mini Charging Cable in Your Choice of Colours (69% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 17) 
- Air Canada: The World is on Sale (Book by July 22) 

Travelzoo has over 24 million members worldwide. I love getting their weekly Travelzoo Top 20 Vacation Deals list.

The Sumo Lounge Sushi deal and Napa Auto Pro deal are both going to be hot sellers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

If you're in the market for a new TV, Best Buy is having a 1-day only Flash Sale today (July 17).

All 55+" TVs are on sale.

$100 OFF all 55"+ Plasma TVs
$200 OFF all 55"-60" LED TVs
$300 OFF all 65"+ LED TVs


http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/category...lash-sale.aspx

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment  $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $119 for a Medium, $259 for a Large, or $299 for an Extra-Large Area (Up to 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and More at a Location of Choice (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Douglas Dixon Photography  $39 for a One-Hour Glamour or Boudoir Photo Session and Prints (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Solmar Hotel & Resort  $499 for Three-, $665 for Four-, or $831 for Five-Night Stay for Two in a Studio from Now through December 21, 2013 (52% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics: $19 for a Brazilian Wax (71% Off) 
- World Class Knife Set: $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $44.99 for a Cotton Royale 400-Thread-Count Sheet Set. Multiple Colours Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- BeautyClub.net: $17 for 3 Lancome Juicy Tubes (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Angles Hair and Aesthetics Shawnessy  $49 and Up for a Haircut, Deep Conditioning, and Style with Options for Colouring or Highlights (49% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for iPhone 5 Bundle with Earphones, USB Cable, Charging Dock and 30 Pin Adapter (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $20 for a Macbook Pro or a Macbook Air Case  Choose from 11 Colours (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $24 for a Solar-Powered iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case  Tax Included (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Napa Auto Pro  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change, 21 Point Safety Inspection, A Top-Up of All Fluids and Tire Pressure Check (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Travelzoo  Best Vacation Deals  Top 20 List 
- WestJet: Winter Getaway Sale (Book by July 22) 
- IceJerseys.com: Save up to 40% Off NHL Jerseys & Apparel (Until July 21) 
- Chapters Indigo: $5 Off Coupon Promo Code (Until July 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $16 for a Brewery Tour and Souvenir Growlers for Two, or $19 for a Brewery Tour, Souvenir Growlers, and Pizza for Two or $39 for Four (Up to 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $99 for Four Microdermabrasion Facials (Save $426 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Avenida Wellness Clinic  $269 for an Initial Consult and Three LipoLaser Treatments (73% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $29 for a 1 Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kay Spa Advanced Esthetics  $65 for Two or $99 for Four Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $59.99 for Proliss Flatiron and Curling-Wand Set in Black, Pink, or Red (Save $290 or 83% Off) 
- Overstock-King: $85 for a Philips 7-Inch Dual Screen Portable DVD Player, 2 Controllers and Games CD  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: FastLife  $24 for a $60 Credit Towards Any Speed Dating Event (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chapters Indigo  $5 Off Coupon Promo Code (Until July 19) 
- Disney Store: 25% Off Friends & Family Sale (July 18-21) 
- Lids.ca: $6 Summer Clearance Blowout Sale (July 19-21) 
- Sephora: Get 10% Cash Back through Ebates.ca (Until July 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kanaka Fitness  $29 for 5 or $49 for 10 Kettlebell Fitness Classes (Up to 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Greenleaf Health Centre  $39 for Two 60 Minute Acupuncture Energy Boosting Sessions (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Annes Beauty Spa  $35 for One or $65 for Two Brazilian Waxes, or $49 for One Brazilian Wax with a Lip and Eyebrow Wax (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $14 for a Chefmaster Smokeless Indoor Stove-top Barbecue Grill (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cineplex  FREE Movies  100% of Proceeds to Alberta Floods Fund (July 20) 
- Penningtons: Save up to 70% Off Select Merchandise 
- Lacoste: Save up to 50% Off In-Stores & Online 
- Dominos Pizza: Large 2-Topping Pizza for only $9.99 

As a reminder, Cineplex's free movie charity event takes place this morning.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: QuickLube Plus  $27 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mountain High Adventures  $132.50 for Full-Day Whitewater-Rafting Trip for Two or $242.50 for Four (Up to 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $7 for a Corn Separator  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell  Taxes Included (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sirius XM Canada  $20 for an XM Snap! Radio and a 3-Month Satellite Subscription (Save $111 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $27 for a Conair GS23 ExtremeSteam Professional Hand Held Garment Steamer  Recertified  Tax Included (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $15 for 30 Mosquito Repellent Wrist Bands  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beau Skincare Clinic: $29 for a 1 Hour Relaxation Massage (64% Off) 
- Build-A-Bear Workshop: $6 Off Coupon on any Animal $12 or More (Until July 31) 
- GAP, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 30% Off 3 Great Brands. Online Only (July 21-23) 
- Tim Hortons / Cold Stone Creamery: FREE Regular-Size Ice Cream (July 21) 

Today is National Ice Cream Day. The first 200 guests starting at 2pm will get a free regular sized ice cream at Cold Stone Creamery. Visit my blog for participating locations.

Today's the last chance to buy Sumo Lounge Sushi deal. Groupon has sold over 700 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $99 for Two or $169 for Four Laser-Acupressure Weight-Loss Therapy Sessions (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $39 for a Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a Massage PLUS a Deep Facial (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ceroc Calgary  $30 for a Six-Week Dance Class for a Couple or One Person (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement  Tax and Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Ahh Bra: $29 for 3 Ahh Bra (3 Options)  Shipping Included (Up to 63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DermaLife Laser  $179 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser Clinic  $199 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (77% Off) 
- REMINDER: QuickLube Plus  $27 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (51% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 22-28) 
- Amazon.ca: Pampers Diaper Sale  $36.53 + Free Shipping 
- Knetgolf: Save up to 85% Off Titleist Golf Balls

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wine Kitz  $19 for a Winemaking Class for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  EXCLUSIVE PRESALE: $12 for General Admission for 2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eminence Spa  $75 for One Non-Surgical Facelift and Microdermabrasion (56% Off) 
- My Rejuvenation Centre: $29 for aFacial Treatment and Anti Aging Facial Mask (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: espy  $39 for Makeup Application or Skincare Consultation with $39 Toward Products (61% Off) 
- WidgetLove.com: $22 for 16 Generic Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (Save $114 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $24.99 for 1 or $39.99 for 2 Tubes of SmartLash Eyelash-Enhancing Serum (Up to 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Geographic Kids  $17 for 1-Year Subscription for Kids. 2 Options (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $16 for a Brewery Tour and Souvenir Growlers for Two, or $19 for a Brewery Tour, Souvenir Growlers, and Pizza for Two or $39 for Four (Up to 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Napa Auto Pro  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change, 21 Point Safety Inspection, A Top-Up of All Fluids and Tire Pressure Check (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $59.99 for Proliss Flatiron and Curling-Wand Set in Black, Pink, or Red (Save $290 or 83% Off) 
- Blue Nile: Save up to 50% Off Summer Sale  Biggest Sale of the Season 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Brands 5 Days  Save up to 30% On Hot Toy Brands  Lego, Playmobil, Skip Hop, PlasmaCar or Vtech (July 22-26) 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off + Extra 10% Off Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with $50 Dining Credit, OR $236 for 18 Holes of Golf for 4 with $100 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lexi & Me Photography  $59 for 2-Hour Photography Workshop (Save $91 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Studio  $59 for a 60-Minute Makeup Makeover for One (55% Off) 
- Rocky Mountain Paddling Centre: $45 for a 1 Day River Rafting Package for Up to 8 People Including Raft, Paddles, Lifejackets & More (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nubare Laser & Skincare  $70 for a Refresh Spa Package with Microdermabrasion, $73 for a Glow Spa Package with Peel, or $50 for $100 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $24 for an Aluminum Case for iPad or iPad Mini with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $19.99 for an AdNArt Pure Flavour 2 Go Water Bottle 2-Pack (37% Off) 
- WagJag: $35 for a 3-Month Supply of Pure Green Coffee Bean Extract and $10 off Your Next Order from Healthy Body  Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $68 for a 40-Min Oasis Signature Manicure and a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and More at a Location of Choice (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a SoundLogic XT Portable 2600mAh Power Cell  Taxes Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $15 for 30 Mosquito Repellent Wrist Bands  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement  Tax and Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WidgetLove.com: $22 for 16 Generic Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (Save $114 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  EXCLUSIVE PRESALE: $12 for General Admission for 2 (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 24) 
- Orbitz.com: Extra $100 Off Flight/Hotel Package Promo Code (Book by Aug 4) 
- Sport Chek: Final Summer Blowout  Save up to 50% Off (July 23  Aug 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two (Up to 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $19 and Up for 1 Microdermabrasion + a Medical IPL Photofacial OR Skin Tightening Session (Save $206 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre  $199 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $5,201 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elite Pro Fitness & Martial Arts  $39 for 5 or $59 for 10 Fitness or Martial-Arts Classes for Adults or Kids (Up to 55% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $99 and Up for a Cotton Rich 6-Piece Sheet Set  Tax Included (Save $171 or 63% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $24.99 for Snore Free Now Anti-Snoring Kit with BPA-Free Mouthpiece, Cleaner, and Case (50% Off) 
- WagJag: $20 for an AXE Anarchy for Her Bundle with Bonus Cosmetic Bag  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: QuickLube Plus  $27 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Care Services  $99 for Four Microdermabrasion Facials (Save $426 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ahh Bra: $29 for 3 Ahh Bra (3 Options)  Shipping Included (Up to 63% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with $50 Dining Credit, OR $236 for 18 Holes of Golf for 4 with $100 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Naturalizer  Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off + Extra 10% Off Promo Code 
- Clearly Contacts: Semi-Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off Glasses (Until July 29) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off Entire In-Store Purchase Coupon (July 26-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Izumi Sushi House  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glory of India  $39 for a 3-Hour Cooking Class, Lunch Buffet and a Glass of Beer or Wine (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fit Body Boot Camp  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $8 for a GripGo Universal Car Mount  Tax Included (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $32.99 for 12 Pairs of Divine Elegance Cubic Zirconia and Sterling Silver Studs. Multiple Styles (Save $206.89 or 86% Off) 
- Name Your Tune: $10 for a Personalized Childrens Song Compilation  2 Options (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Greenleaf Health Centre  $39 for Two 60 Minute Acupuncture Energy Boosting Sessions (57% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Legendary Hockey Plus Event 
- Golf Town: Summer Saving Days (Until July 31) 
- Lowes: Save up to 20% Off All Major Appliances + Free Delivery & Haul Away (Until July 31) 

The Izumi Sushi House deal is a hot seller. Groupon has sold over 300 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Douglas Dixon Photography  $39 for a 1-Hour Glamour or Boudoir Photo Session and Multiple Prints (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $89 for Two or $119 for Four Sessions of ReFirme Facial Skin Tightening (Up to 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enoteca  $79 for a Wine Tasting for Two (67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Izumi Sushi House  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (50% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: 10% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Until July 28) 
- Future Shop: 3 Days of Back to School Savings (July 26-28) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Any One Item Promo Code (Until Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Natures Green Fertilizer & Lawn Care  $36 for a Liquid Organic Fertilizer Application and Weed Spot Treatment (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Association for Fitness Certification  $99 for Group Fitness or $125 for Personal Trainer Online Certification (Up to 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $39 for a Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a Massage PLUS a Deep Facial (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $24 for an Aluminum Case for iPad or iPad Mini with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $14 for a Chefmaster Smokeless Indoor Stove-top Barbecue Grill (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $7 for a 3 Pack of K-CUP Compatible Single Brewing Coffee Filters and Measuring Spoon  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (Save $961 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $24.99 for Snore Free Now Anti-Snoring Kit with BPA-Free Mouthpiece, Cleaner, and Case (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: National Geographic Kids  $17 for 1-Year Subscription for Kids. 2 Options (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Izumi Sushi House  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (50% Off) 
- Michaels: 20% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (July 28  Aug 3) 
- FREE Appetizer Coupon with Email Sign-Up at Boston Pizza, Swiss Chalet, & East Side Marios 

The Photobook Canada deal has sold over 1,250 vouchers.

The National Geographic Kids deal has sold over 1,750 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rocky¡¯s Sausage Haus ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of Fresh or Processed Meats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga Studio South ¨C $39 for a 10 Class Pass ¨C Two Locations (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic ¨C $199 for Six Treatments or One Year of Laser Hair Removal (96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetics Studio ¨C $49 for a Microdermabrasion and an IPL Photofacial OR $89 for Two Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Picaboo: $18 for an 8.5¡åx11¡å Custom Photo Book with 40 Pages (70% Off) 
- Castle Street Press: $21.99 for Kate Toms 8-Book Nursery-Rhyme Storybook Set (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cobb¡¯s Corn Maze & Family Fun Park ¨C EXCLUSIVE PRESALE: $12 for General Admission for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DermaLife Laser ¨C $179 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $35 for a 3-Month Supply of Pure Green Coffee Bean Extract and $10 off Your Next Order from Healthy Body ¨C Shipping Included (68% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (July 29 ¨C Aug 4) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Full-Priced Styles + Extra 50% Off Sale Styles (Until July 30) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Any One Item Promo Code (Until Aug 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Caribbean Dreams Diving  $175 for PADI Open-Water Diver-Certification Course with Four Certification Dives (Save $200 or 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services Inc.  $39 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Centre  $35 for One or $56 for Two 60 Minute Acupuncture Treatments with Consultation or $89 for 2 Weight Loss Treatments (Save $265 or 88% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $59 for a Unique Rhizomes Unisex Wooden Designer Watch by Earth  Tax Included (Save $82 or 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  EXCLUSIVE PRESALE: $12 for General Admission for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Napa Auto Pro  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change, 21 Point Safety Inspection, A Top-Up of All Fluids and Tire Pressure Check (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with $50 Dining Credit, OR $236 for 18 Holes of Golf for 4 with $100 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $8 for a GripGo Universal Car Mount  Tax Included (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $19.99 for an AdNArt Pure Flavour 2 Go Water Bottle 2-Pack (37% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Fresh or Processed Meats (50% Off) 
- Well.ca: Summer Overstock Sale  Save up to 70% Off (Until Aug 4) 
- Red Lobster: $8.99 Lunch Specials & $10 Off 2 Entrées Coupon 
- JustVegasDeals.com: Las Vegas Hottest Deals & Travel Tips

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner for Two with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch for Two (Up to 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DermaLife Laser  $39 for 2 IPL Wrinkle Reductions, 2 Photofacials or 2 Photorejuvenation Treatments (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag  $39 for a Paintball Package with Gun Rental, Protective Gear, 150 Rounds, and Hot Dogs (51% Off) 
- Salon Ghazi: $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style + 50% Off Full Colour or Highlights (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $15 for a Bikini or $34 for a Brazilian Wax, $68 for Two Brazilian Waxes, or $55 for a Lower-Leg and Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Microfiber Sheet Sets (63% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $24.99 for 100 Silly Stories Childrens 10-Book Set (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Izumi Sushi House  $15 for $30 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $19 and Up for 1 Microdermabrasion + a Medical IPL Photofacial OR Skin Tightening Session (Save $206 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WidgetLove.com: $22 for 16 Generic Oral-B Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (Save $114 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $39 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement  Tax and Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services Inc.  $39 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (78% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 31) 
- Banana Republic: Save 40% Off Womens Styles (July 31) 
- Air Canada: Offer of the Week  Discounted Flights to select US Cities (Book by Aug 5)

Today's your last chance to buy the Izumi Sushi House deal. Groupon has sold over 750 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $35 for One or $55 for Two Zero Peroxide Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,801 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brushing & Beyond  $69 for a Furnace and Duct Cleaning with High Power Whip Package for Air Ducts, and More (54% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $35 for a 30 Minute Teeth Whitening Session (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with $50 Dining Credit, OR $236 for 18 Holes of Golf for 4 with $100 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for 10 Toxin-Absorbing Detox Foot Patches  Tax and Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- 80sTees.com: $15 for $30 Worth of 80s-Themed T-Shirts and Hoodies. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India  $39 for a 3-Hour Cooking Class, Lunch Buffet and a Glass of Beer or Wine (Save $136 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Care Services  $99 for Four Microdermabrasion Facials (Save $426 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fit Body Boot Camp  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $15 for a Bikini or $34 for a Brazilian Wax, $68 for Two Brazilian Waxes, or $55 for a Lower-Leg and Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: 2 Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream for $12 Coupon (Until Aug 11) 
- Coach Factory: Save up to 75% Off Sitewide (Until Aug 2) 
- Edible Arrangements: Free Dipped Fruit Box with any purchase over $50 (Until Aug 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

PUMA is having a Private Sale today where you can save up to 75% off. The sale ends tonight. They offer free shipping on orders over $149 otherwise it's $12.95.

http://www.shop.puma.ca/special/priv...,en_CA,sc.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 2 Deals:

- ING Direct: FREE $25 Bonus + 2.50% Interest when you Open an Account (Until Aug 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $55 for One Ticket to See Uptown Country Girls with Dinner (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Detail  $29 and Up for a Car Cleaning Package (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Endearing Smiles  $89 for a Teeth-Whitening Treatment or Whitening Pen (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser & Spa Clinic  $125 for 8 Cellulite and Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $1,875 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $39 for a Haircut and Conditioning Treatment with Optional Full Highlights or $75 for Single-Process Colour (Up to 68% Off) 
- Le Angelique Professional Hair Tools: $99 for a Ultimate Professional Hair Set with 100% Ceramic Flat Iron, Lightweight Blow Dryer, and Advanced Clipless Curling Iron (Save $273 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $74.99 for a Red Line Mens Watches. Multiple Designs Available (Up to 88% Off) 
- Wrap Magic Skirt: $39 for a Transformer Convertible Dress (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Fresh or Processed Meats (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Douglas Dixon Photography  $39 for a 1-Hour Glamour or Boudoir Photo Session and Multiple Prints (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Future Shop & Best Buy: Get a $10 Gift Certificate with Reserve & Pick Up Order over $100 (Until Aug 2) 
- Starbucks Store: Buy any 2 Bags of Whole Bean Coffee, Get 1 Bag Free (Until Aug 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Auto Care Special ¨C $35 for Three Oil Changes, Two Tire Rotations, and Other Auto-Maintenance Services (Save up to 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner ¨C $19 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for Two OR $35 for Four People (Save up to 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MHC Acne Centre ¨C $39 and Up for a HYD Derma Roller Treatment Package (Save up to 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products ¨C $24 for an Aluminum Case for iPad or iPad Mini with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard (79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Supreme Detail ¨C $29 and Up for a Car Cleaning Package (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant ¨C $55 for One Ticket to See Uptown Country Girls with Dinner (45% Off) 
- The Body Shop: 40% Off Sitewide + 6% Cash Back on Ebates.ca (Until Aug 4) 
- Toys R Us: All Car Seats on Sale + Extra $10 Off Promo Code (Until Aug 8) 
- Future Shop: All 55¡å+ TVs on Sale Today Only (Aug 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Circus Gatti ¨C $25 for General Admission Tickets for Two Adults and Three Children on August 10¨C12 (49% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre ¨C $199 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal on 1 Foot OR $299 for Both Feet (Save up to 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stix Bar & Grill ¨C $20 for Two Menu Items and Two Draft Beers (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa ¨C $15 for a Bikini or $34 for a Brazilian Wax, $68 for Two Brazilian Waxes, or $55 for a Lower-Leg and Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria De Medici ¨C $99 for a Four-Course Chef¡¯s Table Dinner for Two with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chef¡¯s Table Lunch for Two (Up to 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga Studio South ¨C $39 for a 10 Class Pass ¨C Two Locations (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products ¨C $24 for an Aluminum Case for iPad or iPad Mini with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo: $18 for an 8.5¡åx11¡å Custom Photo Book with 40 Pages (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Microfiber Sheet Sets (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chapters Indigo ¨C 25% Off Any One Item Promo Code (Until Aug 4) 
- REMINDER: Auto Care Special ¨C $35 for Three Oil Changes, Two Tire Rotations, and Other Auto-Maintenance Services (Save up to 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: ING Direct ¨C FREE $25 Bonus + 2.50% Interest when you Open an Account (Until Aug 31) 
- Old Navy: 20% Off Adult Styles (Until Aug 6) 
- Well.ca: Pamper Value Packs for only $29.99 + Free Shipping (Until Aug 11) 
- Best Buy: Sizzling Summer Sale ¨C Online Only (Aug 4-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo  Professional Photo Shoot with 11 Colour Prints and One Digital File (Save $144 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot Restaurant  $15 for $30 Worth of Indian Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $25 for an Admission for Two Adults and Two Kids Plus Two Kids T-Shirts (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser & Spa Clinic  $125 for 8 Cellulite and Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $1,875 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Set of 3 Yoga Sports Bras in Assorted Colors (79% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $27.99 for Polaroid Rechargeable Portable Battery Charger with Flashlight in Black, Blue, or Red (65% Off) 
- ReadSave: $22.25 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services Inc.  $39 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Circus Gatti  $25 for General Admission Tickets for Two Adults and Three Children on August 1012 (49% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 5-11) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $10 Off Coupon when you spend $50 (Aug 6) 
- Best Buy: The Apple Event  All Things Apple Sale (Until Aug 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vagabond Brewery  $40 for a Three-Course Meal for Two with Two Beers (50% Off) 
- ReadSave.com: $14 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, GQ, Maxim and Many More-Shipping and Tax Included (52% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $14.99 for Eight-Pack of Philips Sonicare-Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with $50 Dining Credit, OR $236 for 18 Holes of Golf for 4 with $100 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DermaLife Laser  $39 for 2 IPL Wrinkle Reductions, 2 Photofacials or 2 Photorejuvenation Treatments (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $25 for an Admission for Two Adults and Two Kids Plus Two Kids T-Shirts (66% Off) 
- PUMA: $25 Off Every $75 You Spend (Until Aug 28) 
- Toys R Us: 50% Off Select Hasbro Games + Free Shipping 
- Future Shop: Deal of The Day  One Hot Deal Every Day (Aug 5-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning ¨C $69 for Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Up to 12 Vents (Save $84 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 7th Chakra ¨C $29 for a 10 Class Pass for Yoga (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner ¨C $19 for a Three-Hour Wine- and Beer-Making Class (62% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $10 for a Portable USB/Micro USB Power Cell ¨C Tax Included (66% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $39.99 for Remington Men¡¯s Pivot and Flex Triple Foil Shaver (60% Off) 
- NovaGoods: $12 for 4 LED Bike Lights (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stage West Theatre Restaurant ¨C $55 for One Ticket to See Uptown Country Girls with Dinner (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special ¨C $35 for Three Oil Changes, Two Tire Rotations, and Other Auto-Maintenance Services (Save up to 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain ¨C $19 and Up for 1 Microdermabrasion + a Medical IPL Photofacial OR Skin Tightening Session (Save $206 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics ¨C $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,801 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo: $18 for an 8.5¡åx11¡å Custom Photo Book with 40 Pages (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for 10 Toxin-Absorbing Detox Foot Patches ¨C Tax and Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brushing & Beyond ¨C $69 for a Furnace and Duct Cleaning with High Power Whip Package for Air Ducts, and More (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 80sTees.com: $15 for $30 Worth of 80s-Themed T-Shirts and Hoodies. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Vagabond Brewery ¨C $40 for a Three-Course Meal for Two with Two Beers (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Auto Care Special ¨C $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More ¨C 9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- IKEA ¨C Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 7) 
- Hotels.com: Flash Sale ¨C Save up to 40% Off Hotels (Book by Aug 7) 
- WestJet & Air Canada: Extra 15% Off Travel within Canada Promo Code (Book by Aug 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cochrane Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Power Cart Rental (Save $87 or 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: A+ Auto Services  $29 for One or $55 for Two Oil Changes and 30-Point Inspections (Up to 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour or $20 for Pizzas & Beverages (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canada Wide  $150 for $300 to Spend on Custom Window Coverings (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $20 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (50% Off) 
- 180 Smoke: $29 for a Premium Electronic Cigarette Starter Kit by 180 Smoke  Tax Included (68% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $29.99 for Hype Mini Capsule Bluetooth Stereo Speaker in Black or Red (57% Off) 
- ReadSave.com: $21 for a 1-Year Subscription to a Childrens Magazine  Shipping Included (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Magenta Studio Photo  Professional Photo Shoot with 11 Colour Prints and One Digital File (Save $144 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Detail  $29 and Up for a Car Cleaning Package (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Hockey Plus Event  Save up to 50% Off (Aug 7-12) 
- Hudsons Bay: Save up to 70% Off Luggage 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra $5 Off Promo Code + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Bridal Expo ¨C $40 for a Full-Day Bridal-Expo Visit for Four with Admission to a Morning or Afternoon Fashion Show (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Calgary Corn Maze and Fun Farm ¨C $35 for Admission for Four Including a Round of Friendly Fire Nerfball (39% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yoga and Beyond ¨C $45 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (67% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $10 for a 45-Minute Brewery Tour for 2, 2 Souvenir Glasses, and 3 Craft Beers Each OR $10 for a Beer and Pizza Package including a 12¡å Pizza, 2 Souvenir Glasses, and 2 12oz. Beers OR $20 for Both Packages (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dermalife Laser ¨C $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $149 for a Medium, or $249 for a Large (Up to 83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement ¨C Tax Included 
- LAST CHANCE: MHC Acne Centre ¨C $39 and Up for a HYD Derma Roller Treatment Package (Save up to 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Home Vintner ¨C $19 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for Two OR $35 for Four People (Save up to 65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods ¨C $74.99 for a Red Line Men¡¯s Watches. Multiple Designs Available (Up to 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Online Purchase (Aug 9-11) 
- H&M: 20% Off Entire Kids Purchase Coupon (Aug 8 ¨C Sept 2) 
- GAP: Friends Event ¨C Save 35% Off Online or 30% Off In-Store (Aug 9-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: NYC Deli  $12 for Four Groupons, Each Good for $5 Worth of American Food (40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Irreplaceable Memories  $19 and Up for a Family Photoshoot with an 8 x 10 Print (Save 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: We Massage  $29 for 2 Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and More OR $79 for 6 Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice (86% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $199 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal on 1 Foot OR $299 for Both Feet (Save up to 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Bridal Expo  $40 for a Full-Day Bridal-Expo Visit for Four with Admission to a Morning or Afternoon Fashion Show (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement (64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cochrane Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Power Cart Rental (Save $87 or 56% Off) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  All Smart TVs on Sale (Aug 10) 
- Sport Chek: FREE Skate Sharpening (Until Aug 19) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Any One Item Promo Code (Until Aug 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $12 for Cobbs Corn Maze and Family Fun Park Visit for Two, $24 for Four, or $36 for Six (Up to 52% Off)
 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eco-Pup  $20 for $40 to Spend on Clothing and Accessories for Dogs and Cats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $29 for a 2-Hour Professional Photo Shoot at a Location of Your Choice including All Web Resolution Images on DVD, Five 4×6 Prints, and an 8×10 Print (91% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $19 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Microfiber Sheet Set in One of 11 Randomly Chosen Colours  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $20 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, GQ, Maxim and Many More-Shipping and Tax Included (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vagabond Brewery  $40 for a Three-Course Meal for Two with Two Beers (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: NovaGoods: $12 for 4 LED Bike Lights (59% Off) 
- REMINDER: Play A Latte  $14 for an Indoor-Playground Visit for Two Adults and Four Kids, $35 for 10 Visits and One Latte, or $15 for One Month of Visits (Up to 65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chapters Indigo  25% Off Any One Item Promo Code (Until Aug 18) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 12-18) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on $75 Purchase (Aug 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NuCurves Lipolaser  $199 for Three, $249 for Four, or $299 for Five LumiSlim Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body-Vibration Sessions (Up to 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Autocare Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More at 8 Locations (90% Off) 
- Miracle Noodle: $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 7th Chakra  $29 for a 10 Class Pass for Yoga (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DermaLife Laser  $39 for 2 IPL Wrinkle Reductions, 2 Photofacials or 2 Photorejuvenation Treatments (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $12 for Cobbs Corn Maze and Family Fun Park Visit for Two, $24 for Four, or $36 for Six (Up to 52% Off) 
- Please Mum: Save up to 60% Off Sale 
- Lids.ca: Buy One, Get One 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- Andrew Jobling  $59 for a Ten-Module Online Book Writing Workshop (80% Off) 
- Eminence Spa: $39 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Style, and Single Process Hair Colour (68% Off) 
- White Smile Central  $35 for Deluxe Home Teeth-Whitening Kit (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $16 for a 20-Piece Professional Makeup Brush Set with a Trendy Travel Case  Tax Included (Save $109 or 87% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $33.99 for Spring Bloom Quick-Dry 6-Piece Towel Set. Multiple Colours Available (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: National Geographic  $14 for a 1-Year Subscription to National Geographic Magazine. 2 Options ( Up to 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: NYC Deli  $12 for Four Groupons, Each Good for $5 Worth of American Food (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cochrane Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Power Cart Rental (Save $87 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour or $20 for Pizzas & Beverages (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 180 Smoke: $29 for a Premium Electronic Cigarette Starter Kit by 180 Smoke  Tax Included (68% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 14) 
- WestJet & Air Canada: Extra 15% Off Travel within Canada Promo Code (Book by Aug 15)

There's 2 very good sushi deals today. Both deals are going to be hot sellers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Swan Esthetics & Spa  $45 for One or $85 for Two Organic Facials (Up to 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic Calgary SW  $135 and Up for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, Medium, or Large Area (Save $465 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Center  $99 for Six Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments (87% Off) 
- The Esthetics Studio: $35 for a Microdermabrasion OR Chemical Peel with Specialized Facial Mask (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $22 for Generic Oral B Compatible Replacement Heads  Choose from 5 Models (Save $98 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Play A Latte  $14 for an Indoor-Playground Visit for Two Adults and Four Kids, $35 for 10 Visits and One Latte, or $15 for One Month of Visits (Up to 65% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center  $29 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Calgary Corn Maze and Fun Farm  $35 for Admission for Four Including a Round of Friendly Fire Nerfball (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga and Beyond  $45 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fuji Yama  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Krystal Kleen Auto Detailing LTD  $29 and Up for a Complete Car Detailing Package (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Autocare Special  $35 for Three Full-Service Oil Changes, Two Tire Rotations, Inpsections, and More (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye on 17th  $19 for $200 Towards Designer Prescription Eyeglasses OR Prescription Sunglasses (91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sassy Cassys  $115 for $250 Worth of Womens Boots (Save $135 or 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hydra Taekwondo  $10 for 10 Classes (Save $140 or 93% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $59 for the Unique and Stylish Culm Designer Unisex Watch by Earth (Save $82 or 58% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $24.99 for 2 Bentgo All-in-One Stackable Lunchboxes in Blue/Grey, Blue/Green, or Purple/Green (37% Off) 
- WagJag: $19 for the Upgraded Schticky Deluxe 3-Piece Set  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $12 for Cobbs Corn Maze and Family Fun Park Visit for Two, $24 for Four, or $36 for Six (Up to 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Irreplaceable Memories  $19 and Up for a Family Photoshoot with an 8 x 10 Print (Save 93% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event  Spend $100, Get a $20 Gift Card, or Spend $250, Get $50 Gift Card (Aug 14-26) 
- JYSK: 25% Off Any Single Item Coupon (Aug 15-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: ELAN Hair & Spa  $45 for Haircut and Hair Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: China Traditional Chinese Medicine Centre  $29 for a 60 Minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, GQ, Maxim and Many More + Free Shipping (Save up to 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brushing and Beyond  $69 for a Hi-Tech Power Whip Cleaning (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Groupon Goods  $24.99 for 2 Bentgo All-in-One Stackable Lunchboxes in Blue/Grey, Blue/Green, or Purple/Green (37% Off) 
- REMINDER: Krystal Kleen Auto Detailing LTD  $29 and Up for a Complete Car Detailing Package (58% Off) 
- Forever 21: Extra 30% Off Sale Items Promo Code (Until Aug 18) 
- Penningtons: The Black & White Event  50% Off Everything Black or White (Aug 17) 
- Toys R Us: 20% Off All Licensed Backpacks, 30% Off All Lunch Bags (Until Aug 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Urban Goose Chase  $46 for Registration for a Team of Up to Six in Scavenger Hunt on Aug 24 (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Home & Gardener Living  $15 for a One-Year Subscription (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca: $5 for $10 in TeamBucks  Credits that Can Be Used Towards a Future Purchase (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Products  $22 for a 4 Pack of 50,000 Hour Life Span LED Lightbulbs  Choose from 3 Models (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 180 Smoke  $29 for a Premium Electronic Cigarette Starter Kit (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chapters Indigo  25% Off Any One Item Promo Code (Until Aug 18) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, GQ, Maxim and Many More + Free Shipping (Save up to 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fuji Yama  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off All Merchandise. Online Only (Until Aug 19) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off All Merchandise. Online Only (Until Aug 19) 
- Gap: 40% Off All Merchandise. Online Only (Until Aug 19) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Koto Sushi Lounge deal. Groupon has sold over 1,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Pizza Master Fusion  $20 for a Meal for Four or $30 for Eight People with Pizza, Pasta, and Breadsticks. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos. Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- Barrhead Golf Club: $49 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 including Cart Rental (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eden Wellness and Vibration  $45 and Up for 10 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $205 or 82% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for the Original Schticky Deluxe Reusable Lint Roller Set  Includes a FREE Schticky (65% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $25.99 for Santa Medical Electronic Pulse Massager with Six Modes (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MyPictureBook.ca  $10 for a Custom Photo Books. 2 Options (Up to 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $14 and Up for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmo, Elle, GQ, Maxim and Many More + Free Shipping (Save up to 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodle: $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: National Geographic  $14 for a 1-Year Subscription to National Geographic Magazine. 2 Options ( Up to 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gap & Banana Republic  40% Off Entire Purchase + 30% Off at Old Navy (Until Aug 19) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 19  Sept 1) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza at Menu Price (Aug 19-25)

----------


## msommers

Ridiculous price for that Nat Geo subscription!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a 2.5-Hour, Three-Course Cooking Class with Wine for One or $189 for Two (Up to 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Koge Canada Inc.: $19 for a 1-Month Supply of Daily Essentials OR Antioxidant Collection Multivitamins OR $25 for 1-Month of Weight Management OR Energy Pack Multivitamins (62% Off) 
- TeamBuy Prodcut: $19 and Up for the X-Hose Revolutionary Expandable Garden Hose  Never Tangles or Kinks (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 7th Chakra  $29 for a 10 Class Pass for Yoga (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $24.99 for 2 Bentgo All-in-One Stackable Lunchboxes in Blue/Grey, Blue/Green, or Purple/Green (37% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $19 for the Upgraded Schticky Deluxe 3-Piece Set  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos. Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- IKEA: The Bedroom Event  15% Off All Bed Frames (Aug 19  Sept 9) 
- Buffalo: 15% Off Fashion Denim & Apparel Promo Code (Until Aug 31) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Aug 20-22) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Fuji Yama Sushi deal. TeamBuy has sold over 600 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning with Supplies Included (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- National Association for Fitness Certification  $109 for One Nutrition or Fitness Certification (Save $240 or 69% Off) 
- Nifty Spot: $6 for Set of Two Sticky Phone Pads in Purple or Black (70% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for a Pack of 8 Gillette Mach 3 Compatible Razor Blades OR $17 for a Pack of 8 Fusion 5 Compatible Razor Blades (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $19 for a Chargeit 2X iPhone 4/4S 1900 mAh Phone Charging Case  Tax Included (72% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $14.99 for 10-Pack of Bug Bam Insect-Repellant Wristbands (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cochrane Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Power Cart Rental (Save $87 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic Calgary SW  $135 and Up for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, Medium, or Large Area (Save $465 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Product: $22 for Generic Oral B Compatible Replacement Heads  Choose from 5 Models (Save $98 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MyPictureBook.ca  $10 for a Custom Photo Books. 2 Options (Up to 77% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 21) 
- Best Buy: Save $10 Off Each Game when you Pre-Order 2 or More Games (Aug 21-25) 
- Air Canada Vacations: Clearance Sale  Over 1,000 Packages Under $699 Including Taxes (Until Sept 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 22 Deals:

- Jump On Flyaways: Cheap Flight Deals  Direct Flights at Peak Times for One Low Fare 
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery  $12 for 2 Pre-packed Litres of Super-Premium Ice Cream  16 Locations (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Wiggles: Taking Off!  $15 for One G-Pass Options Available on Friday, August 30, at 2:30 p.m. or 6:30 p.m. (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Academy of Financial Trading  $29 for a How To Be a Financial Trader Online Course (96% Off) 
- Manila Hair Salon: $29 for a Manicure and Pedicure OR $79 for 3 Manicures and Pedicures (71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $39 for a Therapulse Pain Relief Physiotherapy Massager with 2 Pads  Tax Included (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $15.99 for Pep and Doz Kids Hooded Towel. Multiple Styles Available (47% Off) 
- WagJag: $79 for the 5-in-1 H2O X5 Steam Mop (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Calgary Corn Maze and Fun Farm  $35 for Admission for Four Including a Round of Friendly Fire Nerfball (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Krystal Kleen Auto Detailing LTD  $29 and Up for a Complete Car Detailing Package (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hydra Taekwondo  $10 for 10 Classes (Save $140 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodle: $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- Mexx: Scratch & Save up to 70% Off (Until Sept 1) 
- Golf Town: Clearance Sale  Save up to 60% Off (Until Aug 31) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save up to 75% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping, No Minimum (Aug 22-25) 

Jump On Flyaways (GoJumpOn.com ) is featuring a very cheap weekend flight to Vancouver on Sept 20-22. You can get a round-trip flight for only $289.99. Plus, you can also save an extra $50 off your first flight when you enter the Jump Code RL553 which would only bring the flight down to only $239.99. Thats a savings of 51% off flights with comparable departure times.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Redo Blow Dry Bar  $24 for a Shampoo, Deep Condition, Blow Dry, and Style (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $24 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $44 for Four, or $59 for Six (Up to 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nutri-Lawn  $45 for Deep Root Feeding and a Full Property Assessment (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon  $39 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Partial Highlights OR Full Colour (79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Snapfish Canada  $29 for $100 worth of 8×11 Custom Hardcover Photo Books (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery  $12 for 2 Pre-packed Litres of Super-Premium Ice Cream  16 Locations (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Wiggles: Taking Off!  $15 for One Ticket. Two Seating Options Available on August 30, at 2:30 p.m. or 6:30 p.m. (Up to 52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jump On Flyaways: Cheap Flight from Calgary to Vancouver 
- Future Shop: Pay with PayPal and get up to $25 Cash Back (Until Aug 29) 
- H&M: 30% Off One Item of Your Choice (Aug 22-25) 
- The Source: Free $25 Gift Card when you Spend $100 (Aug 22-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Sun  $30 for 52 Weeks of Sunday Edition Delivery or $20 for 26 Weeks of Saturday and Sunday Edition Delivery (Up to 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salus Fitness  $19 for an 8-Class or $29 for a 16-Class Boot Camp Punch Card (83% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Wrinkle Free Microfibre 4 Piece Sheet Set in 4 Sizes and 7 Colours (68% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/iPad Cables for Charging and Syncing  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Home & Gardener Living  $15 for a One-Year Subscription (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dominos Pizza  50% Off Any Pizza at Menu Price (Aug 19-25) 
- The Childrens Place: 25% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Until Aug 25) 
- Garage.ca: 25% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping on All Orders (Until Aug 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace and Duct Cleaning  $69 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $90 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Toothbrush Heads  Choose from 4 Options (84% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $9 for an iPhone to Car Stereo Transmitter  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Wiggles: Taking Off!  $15 for One Ticket. Two Seating Options Available on August 30, at 2:30 p.m. or 6:30 p.m. (Up to 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos. Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eden Wellness and Vibration  $45 and Up for 10 Whole Body Vibration Sessions (Save $205 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Product: $22 for Generic Oral B Compatible Replacement Heads  Choose from 5 Models (Save $98 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Prodcut: $19 and Up for the X-Hose Revolutionary Expandable Garden Hose  Never Tangles or Kinks (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $25.99 for Santa Medical Electronic Pulse Massager with Six Modes (57% Off) 

The Wiggles deal has sold over 1,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Sushi  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Food at Fuji Yama Sushi. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Beauty  $35 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Virgin Look  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts for One Year (97% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $10 for a Portable USB/Micro USB Power Cell 2600mAh Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $24.99 for a Hotel New York Microfibre Embossed Dobby Stripe Sheet Sets. Multiple Colours Available (Up to 64% Off) 
- Canwest Innovations: $21 for a Digipower Rechargeable Battery Pack for Mobile Devices (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/iPad Cables for Charging and Syncing  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Aug 26  Sept 1) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: 40% Off Everything + Free Shipping 
- Hollister Co: 40% Off Entire Store (Until Sept 2) 

The Fuji Yama sushi deal has sold over 100 vouchers on Groupon.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Walmart  $25 for a Portrait Studio Package with Image CD and Prints (Save $125 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for Six RMT Massages with Each 60 Minute Session Including Infrared Massage Table, Lipo-Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $621 or 86% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Wine and Beer Making Class for Two with Samples and Cheese Pairings  Get a Package for Four for only $35 (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kates Beauty Unlimited  $32 for One or $92 for Three European Facials (Up to 56% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $5 for a Portable Folding Holder Stand for the iPad, iPhone or Tablet PC  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball  $24 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $44 for Four, or $59 for Six (Up to 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning with Supplies Included (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- REMINDER: Epic Beauty  $35 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fuji Yama Sushi  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Food at Fuji Yama Sushi. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Deal Grabber Days  5 Days of Deals (Aug 26-30) 
- Joe Fresh: Get $10 Gift Card when you Spend $50 (Until Sept 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre  $29 for a 1 Month Unlimited Yoga Pass (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sea2Kitchen  $12.50 for $25 Worth of Seafood. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Wello: $47 for 5 One-Hour Group Workouts (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-Junk-Van: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal including Labor, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (78% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for an iPhone 5 External Battery Backup Power Case  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $49.99 for Advanced GT Sonic Toothbrush with UV Base (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- WagJag: $30 for 30 PowerBar Harvest Energy Bars (a $97 Value) Shipping Included; Choose from 3 Flavour Combinations (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Sun  $30 for 52 Weeks of Sunday Edition Delivery or $20 for 26 Weeks of Saturday and Sunday Edition Delivery (Up to 68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Product: $10 for a Portable USB/Micro USB Power Cell 2600mAh Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $12 for 2 Pre-packed Litres of Super-Premium Ice Cream  16 Locations (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Product: $9 for an iPhone to Car Stereo Transmitter  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish Canada  $29 for $100 worth of 8×11 Custom Hardcover Photo Books (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canwest Innovations: $21 for a Digipower Rechargeable Battery Pack for Mobile Devices (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Walmart  $25 for a Portrait Studio Package with Image CD and Prints (Save $125 or 83% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 28) 
- WestJet & Air Canada: Extra 15% Off Travel within Canada, to Mexico & Costa Rica Promo Code (Book by Aug 29) 
- Google: Price Drop  Nexus 4 (8GB) SmartPhone only $199 (Save $110) 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Canada Coupons!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm  $35 for Corn-Maze and Fun-Farm Visit with a Nerf Game for Two Adults and Two Kids (39% Off) 
- Rajdoot: $15 for a Dinner Buffet for Two or $30 for Four (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a 1-Month Supply of Omega 3 Fish Oil OR $39 for a 3-Month Supply (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 and Up for a Pair of Delfin Spa Bio Ceramic Anti-Cellulite Capris or Shorts  As Seen on Dr. Oz (64% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $29.99 for 8-Piece Ceramic Cutlery Set with Peeler and Cutting Board (Save $135 or 82% Off) 
- WagJag: $19.99 for 4 Pairs of EZLACES  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Krystal Kleen Auto Detailing LTD  $29 and Up for a Complete Car Detailing Package (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Redo Blow Dry Bar  $24 for a Shampoo, Deep Condition, Blow Dry, and Style (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Miracle Noodle: $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 4 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/iPad Cables for Charging and Syncing  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- Garage: Labour Day Sale  30% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Aug 29  Sept 2) 
- Walmart: Pre-Order a PlayStation 4 (PS4) or Xbox One now! 
- Future Shop: V.I.P. Sale: In-Store Only Today (Aug 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $999 for Nine 45-Minute Zerona Treatments on Choice of Body Part (Save $1,026 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Calgary  $35 for Ionic Footbath, Month of Whole-Body Vibration, and One, $40 for Two, or $50 for Four Infrared-Sauna Sessions (Up to 89% Off) 
- Chef Gio: $199 for a Two-Hour Cooking Demo and Two-Course Meal for Four Prepared In Your Home (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts for One Year (97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Irreplaceable Memories  $19 for an In-Studio or $29 for an On-Location Family Photoshoot with an 8 x 10 Print, 20 Christmas Cards OR $150 Credit Towards Other Prints (Save $281 or 94% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $6 for a USB Syncing and Charging Cable  Tax Included (73% Off) 
- The Hockey News: $25 for 30-Issue Subscription. Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fuji Yama Sushi  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Food at Fuji Yama Sushi. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salus Fitness  $19 for an 8-Class or $29 for a 16-Class Boot Camp Punch Card (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Redo Blow Dry Bar  $24 for a Shampoo, Deep Condition, Blow Dry, and Style (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rajdoot: $15 for a Dinner Buffet for Two or $30 for Four (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm  $35 for Corn-Maze and Fun-Farm Visit with a Nerf Game for Two Adults and Two Kids (39% Off) 
- StarbucksStore.ca: Buy 1 VIA Iced Coffee, Get 1 Free (Aug 29  Sept 2) 
- Sephora: End of Summer Sale  Save up to 65% Off Select Beauty Products 
- KFC: New Printable Coupons (Until Oct 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 31 Deals:

- TeamBuy.ca: Extra 10% Off Site Wide Promo Code (Until Sept 2) 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sustainival at Beakerhead Festival  $25 for Two One-Day Passes or $65 for Two Weekend Passes on Sept 12-15 (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for 10 Toxin-Absorbing Detox Foot Patches (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gillette Fusion  $16.99 for Gillette FusionCompatible Blade-Cartridge 8-Pack (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Pepper Furnace and Duct Cleaning  $69 for Complete Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Your Home (Save $90 or 57% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Hockey News  $25 for 30-Issue Subscription. Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- RONA: Get 15% Back in Gift Cards before Noon this Weekend (Aug 31  Sept 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekends Promo Code (Until Sept 15) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Win $500 Back to School Shopping Spree (Until Sept 13) 

You can save an extra 10% off all deals at TeamBuy when you enter the promo code LNGWKND10. The code is valid until Monday, Sept2.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lesis Kitchen  $49 for a Three-Hour Introduction to Cake Decorating Class for One or $89 for Two (Save up to 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $12 for TWO Pairs of Anti-Fatigue Compression Socks (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Walmart  $25 for a Portrait Studio Package with Image CD and Prints (Save $125 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Hockey News  $25 for 30-Issue Subscription. Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish Canada  $29 for $100 worth of 8×11 Custom Hardcover Photo Books (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for 10 Toxin-Absorbing Detox Foot Patches (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Product: $10 for a Portable USB/Micro USB Power Cell 2600mAh Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Site Wide Promo Code (Until Sept 2) 
- Best Buy: Labour Day Online Sale (Sept 1, 5pm  Sept 3, 10am ET) 
- Future Shop: Labour Day Online Sale (Sept 1, 5pm  Sept 3, 10am ET) 
- Aldo Shoes: 15% Off Everything Promo Code (Until Sept 2) 
- Knetgolf.com: Extra 15% Off All Golf Balls Promo Code + Extra $5 Off Bonus (Until Sept 3) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Until Sept 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Stix Bar & Grill  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings + Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $199 for Six Brazilian or $135 for Underarm Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (Up to 83% Off) 
- Nutrition Guru: $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Super 3: the Green Coffee Bean Extract, Raspberry Ketone, and African Mango Weight Loss Formula (82% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca: Extra 10% Off Site Wide Promo Code (Until Sept 2) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for Six RMT Massages with Each 60 Minute Session Including Infrared Massage Table, Lipo-Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $621 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $20 and Up for a Pair of Delfin Spa Bio Ceramic Anti-Cellulite Capris or Shorts  As Seen on Dr. Oz (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Until Sept 2) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 3-8) 
- PUMA: 30% Off Your Entire Online Purchase (Until Sept 2) 
- JACOB: 60% Off Entire Summer Collection

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training Inc.  $8 for Five or $16 for Ten Fitcamp Fitness Classes (84% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $5 for a 10 Foot Tangle Free iPhone 5 and iPad Mini Charging Cable in Your Choice of 11 Colours  Get 2 Cables for $9 OR 3 for $13 (83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $25 for an Embroidered Heavy Microfiber Sheet Set  Tax Included (49% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $29.99 for Burberry Brit Summer Edition Eau de Toilette Spray for Men or Women (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm  $35 for Corn-Maze and Fun-Farm Visit with a Nerf Game for Two Adults and Two Kids (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos. Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning with Supplies Included (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball  $19 for a 2 Person Day Pass, Includes Guns, 200 Paintballs Each and Equipment (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre  $29 for a 1 Month Unlimited Yoga Pass (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $19 for an iPhone 5 External Battery Backup Power Case  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $12 for TWO Pairs of Anti-Fatigue Compression Socks (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $29.99 for 8-Piece Ceramic Cutlery Set with Peeler and Cutting Board (Save $135 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $30 for 30 PowerBar Harvest Energy Bars (a $97 Value) Shipping Included; Choose from 3 Flavour Combinations (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $19.99 for 4 Pairs of EZLACES  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- Old Navy: Baby Sale  30% Off Every Little Thing (Until Sept 11) 
- Harveys: Lots of Printable Coupons  BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deals (Until Oct 31) 
- Calgary Flames: Game Packs  Save more than 30% Off Game Day Pricing

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Yogen Früz  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt, Toppings, Smoothies & More  Valid at Multiple Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CRACKMASTERS CALGARY  $49 for an Advanced Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing including Wax, Mat Shampoo + More (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $149 for 3 Custom Made 100% Premium Cotton Dress Shirts OR $599 for a Custom Made Suit (Save $211 or 59% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for 8 Whiskey Stones OR $15 for 16 Whiskey Stones (66% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $39 for a Shazzam Tsunami Hydroflosser  Tax Included (Save $180 or 82% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $39.99 for Ginalli Milano Wet-to-Dry Hair Straightener. Multiple Colours Available (Save $150 or 79% Off) 
- WagJag: $10 for a Nestle Back-to-School Coupon Bundle, including a $5 WagJag Credit  Shipping Included (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- WestJet: Back to School Seat Sale (Book by Sept 9) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 4) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Sale  Save up to 90% Off Site-Wide (Sept 4-5) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals already up to 90% Off (Sept 4-6) 

The Yogen Früz deal is a hot seller. TeamBuy has already sold over 500 vouchers.

You can save an extra 10% off any deal on Buytopia.ca if you enter the promo code DEALSBLOG10

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 5 Deals:

- Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown: Calgary Flood Re-Opening  10% Off Food & Drinks (Until Sept 30) 
- HOT DEAL: Advance Laser Clinic  $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts at Advance Laser Clinic (Save $12,611 or 99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steak-House Cuisine and Seafood. Two Options Available (Up to 48% Off) 
- Match.com: $15 for a One-Month Membership for New Members Only (57% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $29 for $100 Towards All Photobooks (71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $24 for a ChargeIt! Battery Station Pro  All-in-One Battery Charging Powerhouse  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lesis Kitchen  $49 for a Three-Hour Introduction to Cake Decorating Class for One or $89 for Two (Save up to 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Care Services  $999 for Nine 45-Minute Zerona Treatments on Choice of Body Part (Save $1,026 or 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Irreplaceable Memories  $19 for an In-Studio or $29 for an On-Location Family Photoshoot with an 8 x 10 Print, 20 Christmas Cards OR $150 Credit Towards Other Prints (Save $281 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Product: $39 for a Shazzam Tsunami Hydroflosser  Tax Included (Save $180 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chapters Indigo  Cyber Sale  Save up to 90% Off Site-Wide (Sept 4-5) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gillette Fusion  $16.99 for Gillette FusionCompatible Blade-Cartridge 8-Pack (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $29.99 for Burberry Brit Summer Edition Eau de Toilette Spray for Men or Women (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag: $10 for a Nestle Back-to-School Coupon Bundle, including a $5 WagJag Credit  Shipping Included (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yogen Früz  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt, Toppings, Smoothies & More  Valid at Multiple Locations (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CRACKMASTERS CALGARY  $49 for an Advanced Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing including Wax, Mat Shampoo + More (51% Off) 
- Sportchek: Back to School Sale (Until Sept 9) 
- A&W: Lots of Printable Coupons (Until Sept 29) 
- Knetgolf.com: Extra 15% Off All Golf Balls Promo Code + Extra $5 Off Bonus (Until Sept 10) 

After 11 weeks of blood, sweat and a lot of tears, the Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown is proud to finally re-open their doors since the catastrophic flood that hit Calgary on June 20, 2013. To celebrate the restaurants grand re-opening and 36 year anniversary, they are offering all guests 10% off the bill everyday until September 30, 2013! My parents have owned the restaurant since 1977 and this is their life and passion, your support would be truly appreciated.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75 Minute Manicure & Pedicure (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Museum Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training  $15 for One Month of Unlimited Fitcamp Classes (75% Off) 
- Kananaskis Helicopter Tours: $325 for a Helicopter Tour and Wilderness Stop with Champagne, Commemorative Photo, and Complimentary Dessert for 2 OR $650 for 4 (56% Off) 
- Pink Permanent Clinic  $50 for $200 of Re-Pigmentation, Permanent Cosmetic or Skin Camouflaging Services (Save $150 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for One OR $69 for Two Large Cooling Gel Memory Foam Pillows  Tax Included (67% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $19.99 for 10-Storybook Set (75% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: $39 for a Set of Queen- or King-Sized Bed Sheets (Save $85 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia.ca  Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Sept 4-6) 
- REMINDER: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steak-House Cuisine and Seafood. Two Options Available (Up to 48% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Inn Restaurant  Flood Re-Opening  10% Off Food & Drinks (Until Sept 30) 
- TekSavvy: FREE Glitch Underwear 
- DAVIDsTEA: Web Specials  Save 40-50% Off Select Tea & Accessories 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale is Back (Sept 6-19) 
- Jump On Flyaways: Cheap Flight Calgary to Vancouver  Only $239.99 Round-Trip Tax Included after $50 Off Code (Oct 4-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $369 for One JUVEDERM Filler (Save $331 or 47% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Legends Football League: Calgary Fillies vs. Regina Rage  $10 for One G-Pass on Saturday, September 14, at 8 p.m.  Two Seating Options (50% Off) 
- Best Choice Pizza: $12 for $25 to Spend on Food and Drink (52% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Portable Bluetooth Rechargeable Speaker in 3 Colours (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $8 for a GripGo Universal Car Mount  Tax Included (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chanceformations Personal Training Inc.  $8 for Five or $16 for Ten Fitcamp Fitness Classes (84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Museum Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Best Buy: Get up to $40 Cash Back when you Pay with PayPal (Until Sept 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments on 1 Body Part (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian MediPain Centre  $99 for Permanent Eyeliner for the Lower Eyelids with Option for Upper Eyelids or $169 for Permanent Eyebrow Filling (Up to 67% Off) 
- Panda Cheer: $9 for 2 iPhone and iPod Keychain Chargers (78% Off)
 
- TeamBuy Products: $6 for a USB Cable for iPhone 5  Tax Included (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off)
 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  9 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $35 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Bar & Grill  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings + Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplements (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $19 for an iPhone 5 External Battery Backup Power Case  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $12 for TWO Pairs of Anti-Fatigue Compression Socks (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Legends Football League: Calgary Fillies vs. Regina Rage  $10 for One G-Pass on Saturday, September 14, at 8 p.m.  Two Seating Options (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: K-Fitness  $49 for a Month of Unlimited Group Fitness Classes (79% Off) 
- Crystalline Jewel: $16 for a Self-Standing Hard Case for iPhone 5 (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Colors Hair Studio  $29 and Up for a Wash, Cut, Style, and Conditioning Treatment Haircare Package (69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $49 for a Proliss Infusion 100 % Solid Ceramic Ionic Genuine Hair Straightener  Tax Included (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $28.99 for Luxury Watch Case (61% Off) 
- WagJag: $199 for an XBOX 360 4GB Console with Kinect (Save $139 or 41% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steak-House Cuisine and Seafood. Two Options Available (Up to 48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for Six RMT Massages with Each 60 Minute Session Including Infrared Massage Table, Lipo-Photon Therapy and Whole Body Vibration (Save $621 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $25 for an Embroidered Heavy Microfiber Sheet Set  Tax Included (49% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 9-15) 
- Hugo Boss: FREE Perfume Samples 
- The Body Shop: $10 Off Any $20 Purchase Coupon (Sept 9-15) 

The Fatburger deal is a hot seller. Groupon has sold over 750 vouchers at the time of this post.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Epic Beauty  $39 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a 30-Min Massage + Deep Facial (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: fotoscool  $79 for DSLR Hands-on Photography Workshop on Saturday, September 28 or October 26 (Save $201 or 72% Off) 
- Pita Pit: $10 for $20 Toward Food & Drink or $50 for $100 Toward Catering (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for the Original Schticky Reusable Lint Roller Set  AS SEEN ON TV (48% Off)
- Brushing and Beyond  $69 for Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Up to 10 Vents and Two Main Lines from Brushing and Beyond (Save $80.95 or 54% Off)
 
- TeamBuy Products: $109 for a Queen Size 8-Piece Comforter Set  Tax Included (50% Off)
 
- LAST CHANCE: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Museum Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yogen Früz  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt, Toppings, Smoothies & More  Valid at Multiple Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CRACKMASTERS CALGARY  $49 for an Advanced Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing including Wax, Mat Shampoo + More (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $149 for 3 Custom Made 100% Premium Cotton Dress Shirts OR $599 for a Custom Made Suit (Save $211 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sustainival at Beakerhead Festival  $25 for Two One-Day Passes or $65 for Two Weekend Passes on Sept 12-15 (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $10 for a Nestle Back-to-School Coupon Bundle, including a $5 WagJag Credit  Shipping Included (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (44% Off) 
- Forever 21: 21% Off Any Single Item Online (Sept 9-11) 
- Moores: Buy One, Get One Free Event (Until Sept 22) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 for a Small Cafe Mocha, Latte or French Vanilla 

Today's your last chance to buy the Yogen Früz deal. The deal is a very hot seller and has sold over 2,000 vouchers. There's multiple locations to select from.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $59 for a Ticket to I Love You Because, Includes Dinner Buffet  Multiple Dates (41% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Home + Design Show  $15 for One-Day Pass for Two, September 1922 (50% Off) 
- Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre: $29 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (74% Off)
 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for an iPad Keyboard Case and Stand (64% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser  Airdrie: $69 for One or $179 for Three Ultrasound Cavitation Weight-Loss Sessions (Save $231 or 77% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for an ISO Curling Iron  Tax Included (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser Clinic  $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts at Advance Laser Clinic (Save $12,611 or 99% Off)
 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $24 for a ChargeIt! Battery Station Pro  All-in-One Battery Charging Powerhouse  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Pita Pit: $10 for $20 Toward Food & Drink or $50 for $100 Toward Catering (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 11)
 
- Clearly Contacts: Save up to 30% Off Glasses 
- TOMS Shoes: $5 Off Any $25 Purchase + Free Shipping + 10% Cash Back on Ebates (Until Sept 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $25 for $50 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mabel Beauty Care  $25 for One or $50 for Two Skincare Packages with Microdermabrasion, Photofacial, and Massage (74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for Six Laser Treatment Sessions (84% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for an American Express Inspired 8GB USB (58% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Handsfree Bluetooth Speaker Phone Car Kit  Tax Included (74% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $15.99 for 10-Book Ultimate Sticker and Colouring Collection (60% Off) 
- WagJag: $39 for 24 Atkins Day Break Shakes  3 Flavour Options, Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Pink Permanent Clinic  $50 for $200 of Re-Pigmentation, Permanent Cosmetic or Skin Camouflaging Services (Save $150 or 75% Off)
 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75 Minute Manicure & Pedicure (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $49 for a Proliss Infusion 100 % Solid Ceramic Ionic Genuine Hair Straightener  Tax Included (Save $200 or 80% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $25 for an Embroidered Heavy Microfiber Sheet Set  Tax Included (49% Off)
 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $28.99 for Luxury Watch Case (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $59 for a Ticket to I Love You Because, Includes Dinner Buffet  Multiple Dates (41% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Home + Design Show  $15 for One-Day Pass for Two, September 1922 (50% Off) 
- Adidas.ca: 40% Off Regular Priced Items (Until Sept 15) 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 13 Deals:
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: nonstopGOLF  $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Turning Heads: $49 for a Haircut Package or $34 for a Brazilian Wax (51% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $250 for Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation (50% Off)
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Two Pack of eGo-T Vaporizers with CE5 Clearomizer and 1100mAh Batteries  Tax Included (67% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $29.99 for 3-Pack of Six Star Elite Series Whey Protein Triple Chocolate 1LB Bags. Free Shipping (25% Off) 
- Gadgets & Health: $25 for a Breathe-Easy anti-snoring mouthpiece (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $369 for One JUVEDERM Filler (Save $331 or 47% Off) 
- PUMA: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Sept 12-16) 
- Walmart: Anniversary Event (Sept 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Lunch Food and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- LoveYou Kickboxing: $30 for Three Kickboxing Classes at Six Locations (50% Off) 
- Canada Whey: $30 for a 2lb OR $61 for a 5lb Tub of Whey Isolate Protein  Choose from 10 Flavours (39% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a 12 Colour 3D Nail Art Pen Set  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $12.99 for 9-Piece Whisky Stone Set (71% Off) 
- Picaboo: $12 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book  3 Options (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre  $99 for 3 Velashape Treatments on 1 Body Part (Save $651 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $29.99 for 3-Pack of Six Star Elite Series Whey Protein Triple Chocolate 1LB Bags. Free Shipping (25% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off All Frames 
- A|X Armani Exchange: Get $50 Off Every $150 You Spend 
- Toys R Us: Mega Deals  Save up to 40% Off a Wide Selection of Toys

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner for Two with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch for Two (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: U Weight Loss  $99 to Lose Up To 10lbs with a 14-Day Weight Loss Package (Save $429 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Colors Hair Studio  $29 and Up for a Wash, Cut, Style, and Conditioning Treatment Haircare Package (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $8 for a GripGo Universal Car Mount  Tax Included (64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Lunch Food and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Source: Friends & Family Appreciation Event (Until Sept 15) 
- Well.ca: Save 40% Off on select Bounty (Until Sept 15) 
- Expedia.ca: Las Vegas Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 16 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Save 40-80% Off Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Hotel + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Sept 19-22) 
- HOT DEAL: Johnston Canyon Resort  $108 and Up for a 1 or 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save $81 or 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner for Two with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch for Two (Up to 52% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $13 for a Magic Hip Push Up Cushion (67% Off) 
- bfree vapor: $9 for a 3-Flavour Pack of Electronic Cigarettes (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Home + Design Show  $15 for One-Day Pass for Two, September 1922 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $39 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a 30-Min Massage + Deep Facial (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $109 for a Queen Size 8-Piece Comforter Set  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (44% Off) 
- WagJag: $36 for 48 Full Size Nestle Halloween Craveyard Chocolate Bars  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 16-22) 

The Sample Sale Guys are coming back to Calgary for their 4th Designer Clothing Sale! The 4-Day Fall Designer Clothing Sale starts this Thursday, September 19th and goes until Sunday, September 22, 2013 at the Days Inn Hotel on Macleod Trail. You can expect to save 40%-80% off the latest styles in Denim, Jackets, Shoes, Sweaters, Hand Bags and lots more! You can save an extra 10% off your purchase if you print the coupon on my blog.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $65 for 2 Sixty Minute RMT Massages  Choice of Swedish, Deep Tissue or Sports Massage (Save $185 or 74% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Glitz and Glamour Makeup Artistry: $99 for Eyelash Extension Services at Your Home (50% Off) 
- Local Gardener: $15 for a 1-Year Subscription to Ontario, Alberta OR Manitoba of Home & Gardener Living Magazine (58% Off) 
- JustWhiteShirts  $139 for 3 Custom-Made Shirts or $499 for a Custom-Made Suit (Save $248 or 64% Off) 
- Eden Wellness & Vibration  $45 for 10 Whole-Body Vibration Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Consult (Up to 82% Off) 
- Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $59 for a Ticket to I Love You Because, Includes Dinner Buffet  Multiple Dates (41% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CRACKMASTERS CALGARY  $49 for an Advanced Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing including Wax, Mat Shampoo + More (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Enlighten Laser  Airdrie: $69 for One or $179 for Three Ultrasound Cavitation Weight-Loss Sessions (Save $231 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $39 for an ISO Curling Iron  Tax Included (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $12.99 for 9-Piece Whisky Stone Set (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $15.99 for 10-Book Ultimate Sticker and Colouring Collection (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $10 for a Nestle Back-to-School Coupon Bundle, including a $5 WagJag Credit  Shipping Included (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag: $36 for 48 Full Size Nestle Halloween Craveyard Chocolate Bars  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- FutureShop.ca & BestBuy.ca: Save $385-$462 Off Baby Cribs (Until Sept 19) 
- WestJet: End of Summer Sale (Book by Sept 19) 
- Walmart: Anniversary Event + Get 4% Cash Back on Ebates.ca (Until Sept 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine ¨C $29 for a Dripless Oil Rustproofing Treatment for Your Sedan OR $35 for Your SUV (Save $110 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Curves ¨C $19 for 5, $29 for 10, or $39 for 20 Drop-In Fitness Workouts (Up to 73% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for a Satin Macbook 11¡å OR 13¡å Case and Keyboard Protector (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prestige Health Group ¨C Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $39 for One, $99 for Three, or $149 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments with IPL Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 and Up for Generic Sonicare Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads ¨C Tax Included (82% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $25.99 for Disney Magical Stories Book Set (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Advance Laser Clinic ¨C $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Sessions on 6 Body Parts at Advance Laser Clinic (Save $12,611 or 99% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aristocrat ¨C $25 for $50 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products ¨C $8 for a GripGo Universal Car Mount ¨C Tax Included (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Two Pack of eGo-T Vaporizers with CE5 Clearomizer and 1100mAh Batteries ¨C Tax Included (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gadgets & Health: $25 for a Breathe-Easy anti-snoring mouthpiece (58% Off) 
- Thane Direct Canada: $69 for the FlavorWave Oven Turbo with Option for Accessory Kit ¨C 2 Options (Up to 53% off) 
- IKEA ¨C Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 18) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon when you Spend $75 or more (Sept 18) 
- Chapters Indigo: Book Madness Sale ¨C 10 Great Book Deals Per Day (Sept 16-20)

----------


## Kloubek

Hey GDCivicSi - I am not sure if you "own" this thread or not, but I figured it an appropriate place to put this for our members. If this isn't cool, please let me know.

Sport Chek / Atmosphere Friends and Family - 25% off non-marked down products, 10% off marked down products. Sept 25th and 26th.

Here's where you can get a printable coupon:
http://www.fglsports.com/hosting/9-2...mo_wk35_e.html

JDM: Instead of mucking up the thread and posting again, I just tried the link and it worked?

As a second attempt, here's a link to the image itself - which is all you really need. Maybe it will work better for you?:

http://www.fglsports.com/hosting/9-24-13/fandf_e.jpg

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *Hey GDCivicSi - I am not sure if you &quot;own&quot; this thread or not, but I figured it an appropriate place to put this for our members. If this isn't cool, please let me know.
> 
> Sport Chek / Atmosphere Friends and Family - 25% off non-marked down products, 10% off marked down products. Sept 25th and 26th.
> 
> Here's where you can get a printable coupon:
> http://www.fglsports.com/hosting/9-2...mo_wk35_e.html*



Thanks for sharing the deal! I always post it on my blog whenever I see the sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $39 for Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DermaLife Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,811 or 96% Off) 
- Chemistry.com: $35 for a 3-Month Membership (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Lego-Inspired MP3 Player with Headphones  Choose From 5 Colours!  Get 2 For $17 OR 3 for $25 (84% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a 32-Piece Gypsy Stix Hair Colouring Chalk Set  Tax Included (67% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $25.99 for Beauté Basics 24-Piece Makeup-Brush Set (Save $123.96 or 83% Off) 
- ReadSave: $15 for Subscription to Womens Health, Mens Health or Prevention Magazine (6 Options)  Shipping Included (Up to 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria De Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner for Two with Wine Pairings or $45 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Lunch for Two (Up to 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75 Minute Manicure & Pedicure (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: bfree vapor: $9 for a 3-Flavour Pack of Electronic Cigarettes (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo: $12 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book  3 Options (70% Off) 
- Boston Pizza: 5 FREE Kids Meals with Minimum $10 Donation (Until Sept 29) 
- Urban Outfitters: Extra 30% Off All Sale Items (Until Sept 22) 
- HostGator: 44% Off All Web Hosting Packages & $5 Domains (Sept 19 Only)

----------


## jdmsource

> _Originally posted by Kloubek_ 
> *Hey GDCivicSi - I am not sure if you &quot;own&quot; this thread or not, but I figured it an appropriate place to put this for our members. If this isn't cool, please let me know.
> 
> Sport Chek / Atmosphere Friends and Family - 25% off non-marked down products, 10% off marked down products. Sept 25th and 26th.
> 
> Here's where you can get a printable coupon:
> http://www.fglsports.com/hosting/9-2...mo_wk35_e.html*



link doesnt seem to work for me. i tried in different browsers too

----------


## GQBalla

> _Originally posted by jdmsource_ 
> * 
> link doesnt seem to work for me. i tried in different browsers too*



same

try the IMG link (worked for me)

http://www.fglsports.com/hosting/9-24-13/fandf_e.jpg

----------


## Canucks3322

Sweeet!! Does this work at Pro Hockey Life too???

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 20 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: 40-80% Off Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Hotel + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Sept 19-22) 
- HOT DEAL: Quick Lube Plus  $29 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Stainless Steel Smart Infrared Soap Dispenser OR $29 for 2 Dispensers (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for a 3 Pack of Single Brewing Coffee Filters and Measuring Spoon  Keurig Compatible  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 25-26) 
- PetSmart: Friends & Family  15% Off All General Merchandise (Sept 19-22) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Save an Extra 10% Off All Deals (Sept 20-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Artopia Studios Inc.  $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramics Painting (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CanvasPop  $29 and Up for a Gallery Stretched Canvas Print PLUS $30 Gift Voucher Towards Your Next Purchase (Save up to 73% Off) 
- Platinum Hair Group: $24 for a Full Set of Gel Nails (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Curves  $19 for 5, $29 for 10, or $39 for 20 Drop-In Fitness Workouts (Up to 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Prestige Health Group  Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $39 for One, $99 for Three, or $149 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments with IPL Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Johnston Canyon Resort in Banff  $108 and Up for a 1 or 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (43% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $19 for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $45 for a Twin, $55 for a Queen/Double or $65 for King a White Duck Down and Feather Duvet (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods  $25.99 for Beauté Basics 24-Piece Makeup-Brush Set (Save $124 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia.ca  Exclusive Promo Code  Save an Extra 10% Off All Deals (Sept 20-22) 
- REMINDER: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- Sherwin-Williams: Super Sale  40% Off Paints & Stains (Until Sept 23) 
- 35% Off at GAP & Banana Republic, or 30% Off at Old Navy (Sept 22-24) 
- Colgate: FREE Toothpaste Sample! 
- Well.ca: Fall Frenzy  Save up to 75% on Sale Items (Until Sept 22) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale  15% Off Your Entire Purchase, or 20% Off with HBC Credit Card (Sept 20-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 23 Deals:

- Golden Inn Restaurant: Flood Re-Opening  Save 10% Off Your Bill (Until Sept 30) 
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 for Three Intensive Acne Treatments with Microdermabrasions ($291 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Harlem Globetrotters  $33 for One G-Pass on March 6, 2014, at 7 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PInk Permanent Ink Clinic  $50 for $350 to Spend on Permanent Eyeliner, Lip Liner, or Eyebrows (86% Off) 
- Screamfest: $12 for a Ticket (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $109 for a Panasonic Sonic Vibration Rechargeable Toothbrush with 4 Brush Heads  Tax Included (Save $70 or 39% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $16.99 for AdnArt Vino-2-Go Two-Pack. Multiple Colours Available (34% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $65 for 2 Sixty Minute RMT Massages  Choice of Swedish, Deep Tissue or Sports Massage (Save $185 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $39 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a 30-Min Massage + Deep Facial (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JustWhiteShirts  $139 for 3 Custom-Made Shirts or $499 for a Custom-Made Suit (Save $248 or 64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Artopia Studios Inc.  $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramics Painting (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 23-29) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon when you Spend $75 or more (Sept 23) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Château Outlet  $29.99 for $60 towards Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes and Accessories (50% Off) 

The Le Château Outlet deal and Harlem Globetrotters deal are a hot sellers.

The Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown has re-opened since the catastrophic flood that hit Calgary. You can save 10% off your bill until the end of this month.

----------


## xolemonteaox

KidRobot Promo:

$30 off orders over $75 USE CODE FALL30
$40 off orders over $120 USE CODE FALL40

*Offer valid online only from through 9/26/2013, 11:59 pm MST. Excludes KR Black, Art Giants, Gift Cards, NEW and Marvel. Offer cannot be applied to previous purchases. Discount code MUST be entered at time of purchase, discount code cannot be applied once your purchase is completed.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sears Portrait Studio  $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, Photo Gift Tags PLUS Holiday Greeting Cards! Valid at Over 75 Locations (Save $174 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Medic Laser  $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $349 for a Large Area or $329 for the Underarms and Bikini (Up to 88% Off) 
- Best Choice Pizza 241: $12 for $25 Worth of Pizza, Wings, Drinks and More OR $20 for $40 Worth of Food and Drinks (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Tea Factory  $10 for $20 to Spend on Loose Leaf Tea, Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Six-Piece Egyptian Cotton Towel Set  Tax Included (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $29 for a Dripless Oil Rustproofing Treatment for Your Sedan OR $35 for Your SUV (Save $110 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $7 for a 3 Pack of Single Brewing Coffee Filters and Measuring Spoon  Keurig Compatible  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $25.99 for Disney Magical Stories Book Set (67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Le Château Outlet  $29.99 for $60 towards Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes and Accessories (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Harlem Globetrotters  $33 for One G-Pass on March 6, 2014, at 7 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 35% Off at GAP and Banana Republic, or 30% Off at Old Navy (Sept 22-24) 
- H&M: Mid-Season Sale  Save up to 60% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $29 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $89 for a 2.5-Hour Wine-Tasting and Four-Course Meal for One (64% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for an Armor Hybrid Shockproof Case for iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 (69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $45 and Up for a White Duck Down and Feather Duvet  Tax Included (Save $146 or 76% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $24.99 for Lovephoria Personal Massager and Romance Kit (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aristocrat  $25 for $50 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DermaLife Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,811 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sears Portrait Studio  $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, Photo Gift Tags PLUS Holiday Greeting Cards! Valid at Over 75 Locations (Save $174 or 79% Off) 
- WagJag: $11 for a Dove Men+Care Shower Kit. Choose from 2 Options (56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 25) 
- WestJet: Canada Sale  Save on select Canadian destinations (Book by Sept 26) 
- Sport Chek: Friends and Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 25-26) 

Sport Chek's 2-day only Friends & Family Event starts today. You can save 25% off regular priced items or 10% off sale items. You'll need to print the coupon on my blog to take advantage of the sale.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 26 Deals:

- Jump On Flyaways: Cheap Flight Calgary to Vancouver  Only $239.99 Round-Trip Tax Included after $50 Off Code (Oct 4-6) 
- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More at Koto Sushi Lounge (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Choklat  $20 for a Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glow Health & Vitality  $20 for Four 20-Minute Aqua Massage Sessions (75% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for a Unisex Double Pocket Sports Waist Band OR $16 for 2 (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30-Class Pass (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a 1600 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set from Seasons Collection  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Artopia Studios Inc.  $15 for $30 Worth of Ceramics Painting (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $65 for 2 Sixty Minute RMT Massages  Choice of Swedish, Deep Tissue or Sports Massage (Save $185 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Quick Lube Plus  $29 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (46% Off) 
- REMINDER: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- Primetime Sports Images: $29 for a 14×24" NHL, NFL or NBA Superstar Canvas Art Print (58% Off) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Choose from up to $124 in Coupons Savings 
- Hotels.com: Customer Appreciation Sale  Save up to 40% + Earn up to $20 Off Next Stay (Book by Oct 7) 

GoJumpOn.com is featuring another cheap flight from Calgary to Vancouver! If you sign up using my Jump Code RL553 before you book your flight, youll get a $50 credit deposited to your account. That'll drop the price to only $239.99 all in! 

TeamBuy's Koto Sushi Lounge deal and Groupon's Choklat deal are hot sellers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $39 for Two Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Stress, Confidence and More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Royal Board Shop  $25 for Snowboard Tune-Up with Follow-Up Scrape (50% Off) 
- Kickers Smoked Meat & Deli: $15 for $30 to Spend on Sandwiches, Soups, and More (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a 4-in-1 Car Emergency Tool Kit (70% Off) 
- Sarah Brightman  $55 for 200-Level Balcony Seating on October 21 at 7:30 p.m. (51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Sexy Womens Halloween Costume  Choose from 20 Options (68% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $14.99 for 2-Pack of Seamless Capri Yoga Leggings in Midnight Black (75% Off) 
- Canadian Down and Feather Company: $39 for 2 Memory Foam Pillows  Shipping Included (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial + More OR $25 for $50 Worth of Spa Services (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More at Koto Sushi Lounge (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Choklat  $20 for a Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jump On Flyaways  Cheap Flight Calgary to Vancouver  Only $239.99 after $50 Off Code (Oct 4-6) 
- RW&CO: 30% Off Regular Priced Item (Sept 27-29) 
- Naturalizer: Friends & Family Event  Extra 30% Off Your Entire Purchase (Sept 26-29) 
- Toys R Us/ Babies R Us: Moonlight Madness Sale (Sept 27, Starting at 6pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $10 for a 20-Page Personalized Medium Portrait Imagewrap Hardcover Lite Photobook (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Diamond Optical  $19 for $200 Worth of Prescription Glasses and Sunglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $125 for Wine-Education Class and Four-Course Dinner (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kickers Smoked Meat & Deli  $15 for $30 to Spend on Sandwiches, Soups, and More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Royal Board Shop  $25 for Snowboard Tune-Up with Follow-Up Scrape (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a Sexy Womens Halloween Costume  Choose from 20 Options (68% Off) 
- Garage: 25% Off All Orders + Free Shipping (Until Oct 1) 
- Well.ca: 20% Off Select Halloween Products (Until Sept 29) 
- Mexx: Customer Appreciation Days  Save 40% Off Regular Priced Merchandise

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 30, 2013 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beauty Square inside Amici Esthetics and Spa  $49 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage with a 30-Min Facial & Body Scrub (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Maurya Fine East Indian Cuisine  $35 for a Three-Course Indian Dinner for Two or $70 for Four (51% Off) 
- Kananaskis Helicopter Tours: $325 for a Helicopter Tour Package for Two (55% Off) 
- BESTHOTMALL CORP: $10 for Curly Halloween Wig in 12 Colours (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Haircut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Styling PLUS 50% Off Full Colouring or Highlights (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aaron Lipsey Fitness  $29 for Midsection Meltdown Classes or $35 for Four Weeks of Hybrid-Training Boot Camp (Up to 87% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for an As Seen on TV Cordless Earwax Vacuum  Tax Included! (51% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $25.99 for Aesops Fables 10-Book Set (71% Off) 
- Wrap Magic Skirts: $9 for an One-of-a-Kind Vintage Silk Scarves  2 Options (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jump On Flyaways  Cheap Flight Calgary to Vancouver  Only $199.99 (Oct 4-6) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sears Portrait Studio  $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, Photo Gift Tags PLUS Holiday Greeting Cards! Valid at Over 75 Locations (Save $174 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Tea Factory  $10 for $20 to Spend on Loose Leaf Tea, Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JustWhiteShirts  $139 for 3 Custom-Made Shirts or $499 for a Custom-Made Suit (Save $248 or 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Six-Piece Egyptian Cotton Towel Set  Tax Included (63% Off) 
- REMINDER: Screamfest  Stampede Park  $25 for Halloween-Fest Entry for Two, $49 for Four, $69 for Six, or $89 for Eight on October 4-5 (Save up to 56% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Sept 30  Oct 6) 
- Golf Town: 15% Off Orders over $150 + Free Shipping (Sept 30) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get a Surprise Gift Card when you Spend $50 or more (Sept 30  Oct 1) 

If you're looking for something to do this weekend (Oct 4-6), take advantage of GoJumpOn.com super cheap flight deal to Vancouver. You can get direct roundtrip flights include taxes for only $199! They only need fill around 15 more seats to make the flight a go.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for an Advanced Auto Detailing Package (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jamesons Irish Pub  $34 for an Irish Meal for Two (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $7 for a Cotton Scarf in 24 Colours (83% Off) 
- Bigfoot Cables: $8 for an Apple-Inspired iPhone 5c Case  Multiple Colour Options (68% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $69.99 for TomTom VIA 1405TM 4.3″ GPS  Manufacturer Refurbished (50% Off) 
- WagJag: $10 for a Pair of Glowing LED Shoelaces  Choose from 3 Colours, Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Royal Board Shop  $25 for Snowboard Tune-Up with Follow-Up Scrape (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $59 for a Ticket to I Love You Because, Includes Dinner Buffet  Multiple Dates (41% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $29 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Château Outlet  $29.99 for $60 towards Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes and Accessories (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Down and Feather Company: $39 for 2 Memory Foam Pillows  Shipping Included (74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Maurya Fine East Indian Cuisine  $35 for a Three-Course Indian Dinner for Two or $70 for Four (51% Off) 
- IKEA: The Bathroom Event  15% Off All Bathroom Furniture (Sept 30  Oct 14) 
- Pizza Hut: Buy a Large 3 Topping Pizza, Get FREE Medium 1 Topping Stuffed Crust Pizza + 2 Dips (Until Oct 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 2 Deals:

- PHOTOBOMB Photography: Save $375 Off Photo Booth Packages (Book by Oct 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Therapeutic RMT Massage (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Virgin Look  $59 for Two Microdermabrasion Treatments or $129 for Four Microdermabrasion Treatments with a Photofacial (Up to 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $19 for 2 Deluxe Contour Memory Foam Pillows (93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $125 for 8 Cellulite Reduction and Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $1,875 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Modern PURAIR  $155 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $184 or 54% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for One Pair of Sound Logic Wireless Bluetooth Earbuds  Available in 4 different Colours (81% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $19.99 for a 4-Piece Microfibre Sheet Sets. Multiple Colours Available (Up to 71% Off) 
- WagJag: $29 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine, Sushi, Sashimi, Tempura, Drinks and More at Koto Sushi Lounge (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a 1600 Thread Count Equivalent Sheet Set from Seasons Collection  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CanvasPop  $29 and Up for a Gallery Stretched Canvas Print PLUS $30 Gift Voucher Towards Your Next Purchase (Save up to 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Wrap Magic Skirts: $9 for an One-of-a-Kind Vintage Silk Scarves  2 Options (82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jamesons Irish Pub  $34 for an Irish Meal for Two (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 2) 
- Future Shop: All Apple iPads, MacBooks, iMacs and iPods on Sale (Oct 1-3) 
- TOMS Shoes: 10% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Oct 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lindt Outlet Boutiques ¨C $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate ¨C Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Photo Studio ¨C $25 for a Portrait Package with Photo Shoot and One 8¡åx10¡å Print (Save $110 or 81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $23 for a 4-Pack of 50,000 Hour Lifespan New Edition Dimmable LED Ball Lightbulbs ¨C Choose from 2 Models (71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Pair of Touch Screen Gloves ¨C Tax Included (53% Off) 
- MyPhotoBook: $12 for $70 Worth of Custom Photo Books (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Powerful Hypnotherapy ¨C $39 for Two Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Stress, Confidence and More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Six-Piece Egyptian Cotton Towel Set ¨C Tax Included (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Sexy Women¡¯s Halloween Costume ¨C Choose from 20 Options (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chic Effectz ¨C $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Therapeutic RMT Massage (66% Off) 
- American Apparel: 30% Off Entire Online Store Promo Code (Until Oct 9) 
- The Hockey News: $25 for a 1-Year Print Subscription that includes 28 Issues (53% Off) 
- Ebates.ca: Thanksgiving Special ¨C Great Deals and Double Cash Back! 

TeamBuy's $15 for $30 Lindt Chocolate deal is a very hot seller and will likely be their hottest seller of the year. They've already sold close to 5,000 vouchers at the time of this post and it's not even noon yet. You may buy 2 per person and 1 additional as a gift.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Winterization Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: JoyChi Health  $99 for Six Lipo-Laser and Infrared-Massage Treatments (Save $381 or 79% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal for One Foot or $299 for Two Feet (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product  $12 for a Wool Panda Hat and Scarf Set for Babies  Available in 3 Colours (85% Off) 
- PuckLife Magazine: $10 for a 1-Year Subscription to Pucklife Magazine  Tax and Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- MyPictureBook.ca: Custom Photo Calendars  2 Options (Up to 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Screamfest  Stampede Park  $25 for Halloween-Fest Entry for Two, $49 for Four, $69 for Six, or $89 for Eight on October 4-5 (Save up to 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Maurya Fine East Indian Cuisine  $35 for a Three-Course Indian Dinner for Two or $70 for Four (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Diamond Optical  $19 for $200 Worth of Prescription Glasses and Sunglasses (Save $181 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: TOMS Shoes  10% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Oct 6) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- Van Houtte: FREE Sample of Van Houtte K-Cup or Ground Coffee! 
- Chapters Indigo: Fall Sale  Save up to 50% off Books, Home, and More + Free Shipping No Minimum (Oct 3-6) 
- WestJet: 32 Hour Pink Tag Sale  Extra 30% Off Select US, Mexico and Caribbean Destinations (Book by Oct 4) 

The Lindt Chocolate deal on TeamBuy has now sold over 10,000 vouchers!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Le Château Outlet  $29.98 for $60 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lunchbox Theatre  $22 for 2 Tickets to Shopaholic Wedding Bells (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Choklat  $20 for a Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (62% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Buy 1 Book, Get 50% Off 2nd Book In-Store Coupon (Oct 3-6) 
- Future Shop: The Techtober Sale (Oct 4-6) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Save an Extra 10% Off All Deals (Oct 4-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Royal Board Shop  $25 for a Tune-Up for Your Skis or Snowboard (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Holiday Inn Canmore, AB  $209 or $229 for a 2-Night Stay for Two in a Suite. Combine Up to 6 Nights (Save up to 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TOMS Shoes  10% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Oct 6) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $10 for a 20-Page Personalized Medium Portrait Imagewrap Hardcover Lite Photobook (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for an Eminence Organic Skin Care Facial (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia.ca  Exclusive Promo Code  Save an Extra 10% Off All Deals (Oct 4-6) 
- REMINDER: Le Château Outlet  $29.98 for $60 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Lowest Prices of the Season Sale (Oct 4-10) 
- Sephora: Get 10% Cash Back through Ebates.ca

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Center  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $7,311 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vitality Fitness Group  $20 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes (Save $480 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cura Security  $49 for a Customized Home Automation System (95% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for a Pair of Therapy Alignment Socks OR $17 for 2 (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Dry Vaporizer Pen  Tax Included (Save $131 or 82% Off) 
- WagJag: $14 for a 4-Colour Set of Press n Slide Hair Chalk  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sears Portrait Studio  $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, Photo Gift Tags PLUS Holiday Greeting Cards! Valid at Over 75 Locations (Save $174 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for an Advanced Auto Detailing Package (55% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 7-13) 
- Montanas Cookhouse: FREE Starter Coupon when you Join Montanas Meat Lovers Club

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save 4581 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian MediPain Centre  $39.99 for One or $99.99 for Three 60-Minute Aromatherapy Massages (Up to 72% Off) 
- Beauty Square: $29 for a 60-Minute Manicure and Pedicure including Cuticles, Polish, and Foot Massage (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $29 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for an Animal Hat and Mittens Set  Tax Included (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chic Effectz  $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Therapeutic RMT Massage (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $29 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Basic Pedicure (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $125 for 8 Cellulite Reduction and Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $1,875 or 94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $14 for a 4-Colour Set of Press n Slide Hair Chalk  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag: $29 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Daily Deal of the Day 
- TOMS Shoes: $10 Off Any $40 Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping 

The Lindt Outlet Boutique deal has sold over 18,000 vouchers making it TeamBuy's hottest seller of the year.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fatburger  $7 for a Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries, and a Bottomless Drink (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos, Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $25 for $50 to Spend on a Full Snowboard or Ski Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- Stix Bar and Grill: $19 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Angelique Professional Hair Tools  $99 for an Ultimate Professional Hair Set w/Ceramic Flat Iron, Lightweight Blow Dryer, Clipless Curling Iron + More  Tax Included (Save $273 or 73% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $22.99 for a Bentgo All-in-1 Stackable Lunchbox 2-Pack. Multiple Colours Available (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: JoyChi Health  $99 for Six Lipo-Laser and Infrared-Massage Treatments (Save $381 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $19 for an As Seen on TV Cordless Earwax Vacuum  Tax Included! (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Pair of Touch Screen Gloves  Tax Included (53% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 9) 
- WestJet: Canada Sale  Save on select Canadian destinations (Book by Oct 10) 
- HOT DEAL: Kelloggs  $15 for a Special K Protein Willpower Kit + Free Shipping (57% Off) 

The Fatburger deal on Groupon is a hot seller.

Today's your last chance to buy the Lindt Outlet Boutique deal. The deal has sold over 22,000 vouchers making it TeamBuy's hottest seller of the year.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fuji Yama Sushi  $20 for $40 Worth of Japanese Food at Fuji Yama Sushi. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prestige Health Group  $39 and Up for a Microdermabrasion Treatment with an IPL Skin-Tightening Treatment or Oxygenating Chemical Peel (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- Varsity Natural Health Center: $99 for Three One-Hour Therapeutic Massages (61% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $19.99 for 10-Book Learn to Write Wipe-Off Set with Pen (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Château Outlet  $29.98 for $60 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sears Portrait Studio  $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, Photo Gift Tags PLUS Holiday Greeting Cards! Valid at Over 75 Locations (Save $174 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Winterization Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Dry Vaporizer Pen  Tax Included (Save $131 or 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kelloggs  $15 for a Special K Protein Willpower Kit + Free Shipping (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Royal Board Shop: $25 for $50 to Spend on a Full Snowboard or Ski Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fatburger  $7 for a Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries, and a Bottomless Drink (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: TOMS Shoes  $10 Off Any $40 Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Oct 14) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Save up to 89% Off a 1-Year Subscription to a Huge Selection of Popular Magazines 
- P&G: FREE Samples  Try Before You Buy Sampler 
- Garage: 30% Off All Orders Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 10-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Beauty  $35 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salt and Pepper  $22 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine (45% Off) 
- Teayam: $20 for a $40 Credit Towards Loose Leaf Teas (50% Off) 
- Jon Batiste & Stay Human  $20 for One Ticket at Epcor Centre for the Performing Arts on October 16 at 7 p.m. (Up to 49% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $5 for One or $9 for Two 10 Foot Micro USB Chargers for Samsung, HTC, Motorola and More Smartphones  Tax Included (87% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $39.99 for an IQ Massager Mini II or Mini II Set with Massaging Slippers and Belt (Save $309 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lunchbox Theatre  $22 for 2 Tickets to Shopaholic Wedding Bells (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Varsity Natural Health Center: $99 for Three One-Hour Therapeutic Massages (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca: Save up to 89% Off a 1-Year Subscription to a Huge Selection of Popular Magazines 
- Golf Town: Thanksgiving Sale In-Store & Online (Until Oct 14) 
- JACOB: Thanksgiving Sale  30% Absolutely Off Everything (Oct 10-14) 
- Colgate: FREE Colgate Sensitive Pro-Relief Toothpaste Sample!

Thanks to the huge demand, the Lindt Chocolate deal has been extended for another week! The deal has sold over 26,000 vouchers! Heres your 2nd chance to buy the deal if you missed out before or would like to buy more.

----------


## GQBalla

Dealfind is cheaper by two dollars for the salt and pepper deal

http://www.dealfind.com/en/calgary/28156627

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine Inc.  $29 for an Express Car Detail Service (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beyond Your Image Hair and Spa  $29 for a Womens or Mens Hair Package (55% Off) 
- Cutting Room Floor: $45 for a Shampoo, Cut, Renewing Treatment & Style (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Royal Board Shop  $25 for a Tune-Up for Your Skis or Snowboard (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: Thanksgiving Sale  40% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Oct 10-14) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Anniversary Sale & Thanksgiving Sale (Oct 11-13) 
- Chapters Indigo: Thanksgiving Sale  Save up to 50% Off + More Great Deals

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 for a Helicopter Tour Package for 2 OR $650 for a Tour Package for 4 (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic  $99 for Four Ultrasonic Body-Sculpting Treatments (Save $260 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $69 for a Hana Pro Micro Pain Therapy Massage/Electronic Muscle Stimulator System + Bonus Massage Slippers (Save $230 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jamesons Irish Pub  $34 for an Irish Meal for Two (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian MediPain Centre  $39.99 for One or $99.99 for Three 60-Minute Aromatherapy Massages (Up to 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser and Aesthetic Center  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $7,311 or 97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $25 for 25 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $475 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- GAP: Thanksgiving Day Event  35% Off Your Online Purchase (Oct 13-14) 
- Banana Republic: Thanksgiving Sale  40% Off Your Purchase In-Store & Online (Oct 13-14) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Weekends Promo Code 
- Buytopia.ca: FREE Deals Day! Get 20+ Deals for Free! 

Today's your last chance to buy the Jamesons Irish Pub deal. LivingSocial has sold over 600 vouchers. They valid at both locations (17th Ave SW and Brentwood).

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Artopia Studios Inc.  $49 for a One-Hour Pottery-Wheel Class for Two (55% Off) 
- Artopia Studios: $22 for a Glass Fusing Class for Two (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $5 for a One-Size Fits All Winter Mask OR $9 for 2 Winter Masks  Available in 3 Colours (84% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $49 for The Georges St-Pierre RUSHFIT 8-Week Training Program  Tax Included (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $11.99 for 12-Pack of Oral-B-Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TOMS Shoes  $10 Off Any $40 Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Oct 14) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for an Advanced Auto Detailing Package (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oral Spa  $29 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save 4581 or 83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for Two Pairs of Fleece Lined Touch Screen Gloves  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 14-20) 
- Best Buy: Thanksgiving Sale  Online Only (Oct 13-15) 
- Knetgolf.com: Extra 25% Off Golf Balls Promo Code + Extra $5 Off Bonus (Until Oct 15) 

The TOMS Shoes deal ends today. The deal is very popular because it's the first time TOMS has ever offered a $10 off any $40 purchase promo.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 15 Deals:

- TeamBuy.ca: Lindt Chocolate  Sweetest Deal of All-Time! 
- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $59 and Up for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $49 for One, $99 for Three, or $139 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vitality Fitness Boot Camp  $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Change Lingerie  $18 for 50% OFF your ENTIRE In-Store Purchase of Regular Priced Items  14 Locations (Save $482 or 96% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a Dry Vaporizer Pen OR $55 for 2 OR $79 for 3 (82% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Camera Lens Coffee Mug  Tax Included (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salt and Pepper  $22 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chic Effectz  $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Therapeutic RMT Massage (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos, Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca: Save up to 89% Off a 1-Year Subscription to a Huge Selection of Popular Magazines 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Angelique Professional Hair Tools  $99 for an Ultimate Professional Hair Set w/Ceramic Flat Iron, Lightweight Blow Dryer, Clipless Curling Iron + More  Tax Included (Save $273 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods  $11.99 for 12-Pack of Oral-B-Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $39.99 for an IQ Massager Mini II or Mini II Set with Massaging Slippers and Belt (Save $309 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kelloggs  $15 for a Special K Protein Willpower Kit + Free Shipping (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Artopia Studios: $22 for a Glass Fusing Class for Two (51% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Winter Outerwear Event  Get up to $100 Promo Cards 
- Leons: Freebie  Like Facebook page and get 2 FREE Queen Size Pillows ($39 Value)! 

The Lindt Chocolate Deal has sold over 29,000 sold making it TeamBuys hottest seller of all-time

You can get a voucher that will get you 2 free pillows if you "Like" Leon's Facebook page.

Today's your last chance to buy a bunch of popular deals. Ie. Kellogg's Will Power Kit (1,800 sold), Toothbrush Heads (1,000 sold), IQ Massager (800 sold), and TeamBuy's Magazine deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mabel Beauty Care  $49 for 2 Skincare Packages with a Microdermabrasion, Photofacial, Massage and More (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ceroc Calgary  $20 for Six Weekly Dance Classes for One or $35 for Two  Multiple Locations (Up to 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  $18 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Prepare for the Holidays (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Holiday Inn in Canmore, AB  $209 or $229 for a 2-Night Stay for Two in a Suite. Combine Up to 6 Nights (Save up to 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Prestige Health Group  $39 and Up for a Microdermabrasion Treatment with an IPL Skin-Tightening Treatment or Oxygenating Chemical Peel (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Day Maid  $59 and Up for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 16) 
- Westjet: Fall Sale  Save on flights to select Canadian, US, Mexico and Caribbean destinations (Book by Oct 17) 
- Curves: Lose Weight  Schedule a Free No Obligation Consulation 
- Travelzoo: Best Travel and Vacation Deals  Top 20 List 

Today's your last chance to the Lindt Chocolate deal. The deal has sold over 30,000+ vouchers making it TeamBuy's hottest seller of all time.

----------


## G-ZUS

Leons link for the pillow isnt showing up

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by G-ZUS_ 
> *Leons link for the pillow isnt showing up*



I guess it was temporary down. I just tested the link and it's working again.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banff Voyager Inn  From $65/night for a Standard Room with Two Queen Beds (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $129 for Three Cavitation Weight-Loss Treatments (Save $771 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial (58% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Kelloggs  $15 for a Special K Protein Willpower Kit + Free Shipping (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Winterization Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $35 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Picaboo  $18 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book (70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Travelzoo  Best Travel and Vacation Deals  Top 20 Deals List 
- Babies R Us: FREE Enfamil Baby Beginnings Kit  Free Samples & Coupons (Until Oct 31) 
- Starbucks: FREE Red Holiday Cups Giveaway (Oct 16-19) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Halloween Costumes (Until Oct 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Felix Skincare Clinic  $55 for Two 60 Minute Relaxation Massages (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fitness Group Canadas World Gym  $36 for 6 or $66 for 12 Drop-In Fitness Classes (Save up to 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FRESH! Fitness  $20 for Five Infrared Sauna Sessions (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fatburger  $7 for a Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries, and a Bottomless Drink (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair and Spa  $29 for a Womens or Mens Hair Package (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Banff Voyager Inn  From $65/night for a Standard Room with Two Queen Beds (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- WagJag: $9 for a 3-Piece AXE Apollo Shower Pack (64% Off) 
- Febreze: FREE Sample of Sleep Serenity 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Oct 17-20) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Starting Oct 18) 

Today's your last chance to buy Groupon's Fatburger deal. Over a 1,000 people have purchased the deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $99 for 4 Cavitation Weight-Loss Treatments (Save $901 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown  $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments in Downtown Calgary (88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $25.99 for a 10-Book Set of Nursery Tales (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Royal Board Shop  $25 for a Tune-Up for Your Skis or Snowboard (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE:`Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 for a Helicopter Tour Package for 2 OR $650 for a Tour Package for 4 (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Picaboo  $18 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book (70% Off) 
- Penningtons: Extra 50% Off Sale Merchandise (Oct 19 Only) 
- Moores Clothing: Buy 1, Get 1 Free Event (Until Oct 27) 
- Chapters Indigo: Pre-Holiday Madness Sale  $10 Off In-Store Coupon or Online Promo Code (Until Oct 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Salus Fitness  $29 for Six Weeks of Unlimited Fitness Boot Camp Classes (85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LingQ  $19 for 6 Months OR $29 for 1 Year of Online Language Courses OR $99 for 6 Month Course with Tutoring (Save up to 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 25dates.com  $25 for a Speed-Dating Event in Calgary (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $18 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $49 for The Georges St-Pierre RUSHFIT 8-Week Training Program (51% Off) 
- WagJag: $39 for a Queen or King Sheet Set + Free Shipping (69% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days + 5% Double Cash Back on Ebates.ca 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Fall into Savings Printable Coupons (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria  $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza at Multiple Locations (40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $39 and Up for a Wash, Haircut, Styling and Choice of Colouring Services (Save up to 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a 1200-Piece Set of Colorful Loom Bands and Tools  Assorted Colors (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $35 for a World Class 18-Piece Knife Set (Save $104 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 and Up for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 21-27) 
- The Body Shop: 40% Off Entire Site + 6% Cash Back on Ebates.ca (Until Oct 21) 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off Any Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 21-27) 

Groupon is featuring a delicious deal to Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria today. The deal only costs $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza. The deal is hot seller. Groupon has already sold over 500+ vouchers. They are valid at 5 locations in and around Calgary. I highly recommend the restaurant if you've never been. The place is delicious and seems to be always busy.

For the very first time, TOMS is giving 15% off ANY purchase + free shipping with promo code TOMSCANOCT15.

----------


## xolemonteaox

KIDROBOT 40% OFF OF EVERY ORDER from 4PM to 10PM.

Use code: HAPPYHOUR

The promotional code excludes Simpsons Tree House of Horrors, Dunny Evolved, McBess Apparel, Gift Cards & Art Giant. Offer valid online only at Kidrobot.com and expires at 10:00PM MST. Offer cannot be applied to previous order(s). Promotional code must be entered at time of purchase. The code cannot be entered once the order has been placed. Terms of promotion are subject to change.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Re-New Wellness and Laser  $179 for a Choice of 4, 6, or 8 Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Save $4,086 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Womans Show  $14 for a One-Day Pass for Two or $28 for Four at the BMO Centre on Oct 26-27 (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $39 for a Relaxor Digital Pulse Massager by Beautyko  As Seen on TV (Save $160 or 80% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Cotton Dress Shirts (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mabel Beauty Care  $49 for 2 Skincare Packages with a Microdermabrasion, Photofacial, Massage and More (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kelloggs  $15 for a Special K Protein Willpower Kit + Free Shipping (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: TOMS Shoes  15% Off Any Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 21-27) 
- REMINDER: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria  $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza at Multiple Locations (40% Off) 
- Ebates.ca: Get 30% Cash Back at Shop.ca (Until Oct 23) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Save an Extra 10% Off All Deals (Oct 21-23) 
- HostGator: Anniversary Sale  50% Off All Web Hosting Packages & Domain Names only $2.95 (Oct 22 Only) 

The Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria deal on Groupon has sold over 1,000 vouchers in Calgary, 1,000 in Vancouver and 5,000 in Edmonton.

Enter the promo code CANADADEALS10 to save an extra 10% off all deals on Buytopia.ca

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Nubare Laser & Skincare  $55 for One or $159 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brain Awakening  $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $18 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria  $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza at Multiple Locations (40% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Womans Show  $14 for a One-Day Pass for Two or $28 for Four at the BMO Centre on Oct 26-27 (Up to 50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 23) 
- WagJag: $20 for 40 Custom 5×7 Holiday Cards with Envelopes from Picaboo + Free Shipping (Save up to 64% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Anniversary Sale  Celebrate with Doorcrashers Up to 50% Off (Oct 23-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  From $40 for One Ticket to see I Love You Because. Four Dates Available (Save up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TAIT Photography  $79 for an In-Studio Boudoir Photo Shoot + 2 Outfit Changes (59% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Flip and Fold Jr. and Sr. Laundry Folder Combo Package (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Felix Skincare Clinic  $55 for Two 60 Minute Relaxation Massages (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $35 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (68% Off) 
- PUMA: Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off Online Only (Oct 23-24) 
- Mexx: Customer Appreciation Sale  40% Off Entire Collection (Oct 23-27) 
- Roots Canada: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Entire Store (Oct 24-27) 
- Calgary Flames: Flames Fest 2013  25% Off All Third Jersey Merchandise (Oct 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Prestige Health Group  $99 for 4 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening for the Face, Neck, Abdomen, or Buttocks (Save $1,351 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Centre  $79 for Four Endermologie Cellulite Reductions and Two Heat Wraps for Half Body or $99 for Whole Body (Save up to 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Just In Time Furnace  $40 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LoseBig  $29 for Six-Week Weight-Loss Challenge Quicktrim Package (90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria  $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza at Multiple Locations (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Womans Show  $14 for a One-Day Pass for Two or $28 for Four at the BMO Centre on Oct 26-27 (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $99 for 4 Cavitation Weight-Loss Treatments (Save $901 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Beyond Your Image Hair and Spa  $29 for a Womens or Mens Hair Package (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: TOMS Shoes  15% Off Any Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 21-27) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  From $40 for One Ticket to see I Love You Because. Four Dates Available (Save up to 50% Off) 
- Home Outfitters: Friends & Family Event In-Store Coupon (Oct 25-28) 
- Garage.ca: 30% Off Regular Price Items + up to 70% Off Sale Items (Oct 25-29) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off Your Entire In-Store Purchase Coupon (Oct 25-26) 

Today's your last chance to buy the Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria deal. Groupon has sold over 1,000 vouchers. The vouchers are valid at all 5 Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria locations in and around Calgary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 26 Deals:

- TeamBuy Products  $24 for a Mens Hoodie Jacket with Stylish Off-Center Zip (70% Off) 
- Action Furnace  $69 for an Air Conditioner Tune-Up (54% Off) 
- The Esthetic Studio: $69 for a Full-Body Microdermabrasion + Body Mask (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Nubare Laser & Skincare  $55 for One or $159 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kananaskis Helicopter Tours  $325 for a Helicopter Tour Package for 2 OR $650 for a Tour Package for 4 (55% Off) 
- Gucci: FREE Made to Measure Fragrance Sample 
- Golf Town: Buy One, Get One 50% Off Apparel & Footwear + Nike Golf Sale (Until Oct 27) 
- Danier: Customer Appreciation Event  Extra 25% Off Lowest Ticketed Price (Oct 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 27 Deals:

- Snapfish Canada  $19 for Two 12-Month 8×11 Photo Calendars (52% Off) 
- Rendezvous Club  $25 for a Singles Speed-Dating Event with Appetizers for One or $39.99 for Two (Save up to 60% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for a Six-Piece 100% Genuine Super Soft Turkish Cotton Towel Set (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TOMS Shoes  15% Off Any Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 21-27) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $24 for a Mens Hoodie Jacket with Stylish Off-Center Zip (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chic Effectz  $39 and Up for a Wash, Haircut, Styling and Choice of Colouring Services (Save up to 68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Flames: Flames Fest 2013  25% Off All Third Jersey Merchandise (Oct 27) 
- Future Shop & Best Buy: 50% Off All Used Video Games (Until Nov 4) 
- Rics Grill: $69 for Steak & Seafood Dinner for 2 People (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: SPUD  $20 for a Local and Organic Seasonal Produce Box including Tax & Delivery (50% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria  $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza at Multiple Locations (40% Off) 
- Derma Care Services: $699 for Six Zerona Body-Contouring Treatments ($1,926 or 73% Off) 
- LivingSocial: $25 for a 1-Year Subscription to The Hockey News Magazine (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  From $40 for a Ticket to see I Love You Because. Four Dates Available (Save up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 and Up for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home and Interior Window Cleaning (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Re-New Wellness and Laser  $179 for a Choice of 4, 6, or 8 Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Save $4,086 or 96% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Oct 28  Nov 3) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Online Purchase Promo Code (Oct 28-29) 
- Calgary Flames: 25% Off New Third Jersey Promo Code (Until Nov 3) 
- McDonalds: FREE Coffee (Oct 28  Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $140 for 20 Units of BOTOX  Administered by a Licensed Medical Professional (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Play-A-Latte  $125 for a Two-Hour Pre-School, $139 for a Family, or $175 for Sports Party Package (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WhataBasket  $25 for $50 Credit for Gift Baskets  Delivery Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mabel Beauty Care  $49 for 2 Skincare Packages with a Microdermabrasion, Photofacial, Massage and More (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $20 for 40 Custom 5×7 Holiday Cards with Envelopes from Picaboo + Free Shipping (Save up to 64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria  $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza at Multiple Locations (40% Off) 
- REMINDER: SPUD  $20 for a Local and Organic Seasonal Produce Box including Tax & Delivery (50% Off) 
- Lids.ca: 40% Off Double Flash Sale  Today Only (Oct 29) 
- Snapfish Canada: $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- TOMS Shoes: $10 Off Any Purchase over $100 Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Nov 27) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights within Canada and to select US destinations (Book by Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crepes & Cravings  $16 for Crepes or Belgian Waffles and Gelato for Two or $32 for Four (43%﻿ Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $49 for Three 40-Minute Microdermbrasion Treatments or Three Chemical Peels (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Modern Body Massage & Spa  $65 for One or $129 for Two 60-Minute Organic Facials (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Waxy Boutique  $19 for a Brazilian Wax (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Snapfish Canada  $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 30) 
- TeamBuy.ca: The Bedding Event  Cozy Sheets, Pillows, Duvets and More  Up to 81% Off 
- WestJet: Extra 15% Off Travel within Canada, or Extra 31% Off Flights to Orlando, Anaheim and LA (Book by Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 31 Deal:

Happy Halloween! Have fun and stay safe.

- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria De Medici  $45 for a Three-Course Lunch or $99 for a Four-Course Dinner for Two (47% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $12 and Up for a Bikini or Brazilian Body Sugaring (Save up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $19 for Two Pairs of Fall Stretch Legging Skirts (52% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $25 for $50 to Spend on Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria  $25 for One Appetizer, One Regular Pizza, and One Seasonal Pizza at Multiple Locations (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Felix Skincare Clinic  $55 for Two 60 Minute Relaxation Massages (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Prestige Health Group  $99 for 4 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening for the Face, Neck, Abdomen, or Buttocks (Save $1,351 or 93% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crepes & Cravings  $16 for Crepes or Belgian Waffles and Gelato for Two or $32 for Four (43%﻿ Off) 
- WagJag: $10 for a 20-Page Image Wrap Photo Book from MyPictureBook (86% Off) 
- 7 Eleven: Happy Halloween  FREE Medium Slurpee with Mobile App Coupon (Oct 31) 
- Entertainment Books: All 2014 Coupon Books 15% Off + Free Shipping 

7-Eleven is giving away FREE medium Slurpee's today for Halloween.

Today's your last chance to buy the Famoso Neapolitan Pizzeria deal. Groupon has sold over 5,000 vouchers in Calgary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Gordos Pizza  $29 for a Pizza Party Pack including 2 Pizzas, Garlic Bread and 4 Pop (46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Avenida Wellness Clinic  $99 for 1 or $269 for 3 Lipo-Laser Treatment Sessions and an Initial Consultation (Save up to 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Quick Lube Plus  $29 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $19 for an iPhone 5 External Battery Backup Power Case (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Play-A-Latte  $125 for a Two-Hour Pre-School, $139 for a Family, or $175 for Sports Party Package (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $99 for 4 Cavitation Weight-Loss Treatments (Save $901 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $19 for Two Pairs of Fall Stretch Legging Skirts (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books: 15% Off All 2014 Coupon Books + Free Shipping 
- Holt Renfrew: Christmas Comes Early Event (Nov 2-3) 
- Toys R Us: Moonlight Madness Sale (Nov 1, Starting at 6pm) 
- WestJet: BooTag Sale  Extra 25% Off Flights to California, Florida, Hawaii, Las Vegas and Phoenix (Book by Nov 1) 

Today's your last chance to buy The Body Shop deal on Groupon. The deal has sold over 1,000 vouchers and are valid at 12 locations in Calgary.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Drycleaning by Dave  $25 for $50 Worth or ﻿$46 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style PLUS 50% Off Full Colour OR Highlights (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ironside Fitness  $37 for a Three- or $59 for a Five-Week Training and Nutrition Program (86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crepes & Cravings  $16 for Crepes or Belgian Waffles and Gelato for Two or $32 for Four (43%﻿ Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Modern Body Massage & Spa  $65 for One or $129 for Two 60-Minute Organic Facials (54% Off) 
- Golf Town: Annual Demo Club Event  Save up to 60% Off Gently Used Clubs (Nov 2) 
- Hudsons Bay: $10 Bay Days Beauty Savings Coupon (Nov 1-3) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off All Toys when you Spend $50 or more (Until Nov 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Glory of India  $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food and Drinks, or $49 for $100 Toward Catered Indian Food (Save 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Emphasis Hair Design  $29 for a Haircut, Blow-Dry, and Style. Three Options Available (Up to 60% Off) 
- WagJag: $12 for a Rubber Band Bracelet Loom Kit (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SPUD  Sustainable Produce Urban Delivery  $20 for a Local and Organic Seasonal Produce Box including Tax & Delivery (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for an iPhone 5 External Battery Backup Power Case (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for Two Pairs of Fall Stretch Legging Skirts (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish Canada  $19 for Two 12-Month 8×11 Photo Calendars (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria De Medici  $45 for a Three-Course Lunch or $99 for a Four-Course Dinner for Two (47% Off) 
- Nine West: Friends & Family Sale  30% Off Entire In-Store Purchase Coupon (Nov 1-3) 
- Future Shop: After Hours Online Sale (Nov 2-3) 
- Big Savings at 3 Great Brands: 40% Off at Banana Republic, 35% Off at Gap, 30% Off at Old Navy (Until Nov 5) 

Today's your last chance to buy the SPUD  Sustainable Produce Urban Delivery deal. Over 500 people have purchased the deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 4 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Winter Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Calgary  Save 40-80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Nov 7-10) 
- HOT DEAL: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $39 for Two Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Stress, Confidence and More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unlimited Canmore Adventures  $149 for Introductory Fly-Fishing Lesson for Two (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MediaScene Inc  $25 for a Booklet of Coupons Towards FREE Services Totaling Over $650 in Value With Proceeds Going to the Calgary FireFighters Burn Treatment Society (96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Sunglasses and Prescription Eyeglasses (Save $190 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Drycleaning by Dave  $25 for $50 Worth or ﻿$46 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish Canada  $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WhataBasket  $25 for $50 Credit for Gift Baskets  Delivery Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gordos Pizza  $29 for a Pizza Party Pack including 2 Pizzas, Garlic Bread and 4 Pop (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $140 for 20 Units of BOTOX  Administered by a Licensed Medical Professional (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Big Savings at 3 Great Brands  40% Off at Banana Republic, 35% Off at Gap, 30% Off at Old Navy (Until Nov 5) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 4-10) 
- ING Direct: FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus when you Open an Account! (Until Dec 31) 

The Sample Sale Guys are coming back to Calgary this weekend. Their Winter Designer Clothing Sale will be again take place at the Days Inn Hotel on Macleod Trail from November 7-10, 2013. Visit my blog to print an extra 10% off coupon.

You can get $50 for free when you sign-up for a free ING Direct bank account during their Holiday Double Bonus promo.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Got Mold? Disaster Recovery Services Inc -$49 for a Complete Residential Mold Inspection: Includes Moisture, Humidity, Odour and Visible Suspect Mold Inspection (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bodacious Bustlines Bras and Lingerie in Airdrie- $40 for $80 Worth of Bras and Lingerie (50% Off) 
- Jodi O Calgary Photographer: $39 for a 30-Minute Boudoir Session with One Digital Image (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Emphasis Hair Design  $29 for a Haircut, Blow-Dry, and Style. Three Options Available (Up to 60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $49 for Three 40-Minute Microdermbrasion Treatments or Three Chemical Peels (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 40% Off at Banana Republic, 35% Off at Gap, 30% Off at Old Navy (Until Nov 5) 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus when you Open an Account (Until Dec 31) 
- Quiznos: 50% Off Any Sub Coupon with Drink Purchase (Until Dec 31) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Save an Extra 10% Off All Deals (Nov 4-6) 
- Jump On Flyaways: Cheap Flight from Calgary to Las Vegas  Only $429.97 Round-Trip after $50 Off Code (Oct 14-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Felix Skincare Clinic  $149 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Between 4 and 5 Body Parts (Save $5,351 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Paradise Esthetics & Massage  $39 for a 60 Minute Swedish Or Relaxation RMT Massage with an RMT Receipt (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Southeast Fit Body Boot Camp  $59 for One or $99 for Two Months of Unlimited Boot-Camp Classes (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $39 and Up for a Professional Holiday Photo Session Package: In-Studio or Outdoor Shoot, and Digital Images (Save $346 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Struktur Hair Studio  $67.50 for One or $198 for Three RF Skin-Tightening Facials (Up to 51% Off) 
- Canyon Ski Resort: $39 for Full-Day Lift Tickets for Two Any Saturday or Sunday (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India  $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food and Drinks, or $49 for $100 Toward Catered Indian Food (Save 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Comedy Cave  $29 for a 3-Course Dinner and Comedy Show for 2 People (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish Canada  $19 for Two 12-Month 8×11 Photo Calendars (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia.ca  Save an Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Nov 4-6) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $10 for a 20-Page Image Wrap Photo Book from MyPictureBook (86% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 6) 
- Air Canada: Canada Seat Sale (Book by Nov 8) 
- Save on Foods: FREE $10 Promo Gift Card (Until Dec 31) 

Save on Foods is coming to Calgary. You can get a FREE $10 promo gift card when you sign-up for their free More Rewards membership

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 7 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Winter Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Hotel  Save 40-80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Nov 7-10) 
- HOT DEAL: Starbucks  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift on Groupon (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jazzercise  $39 for 10, $59 for 20, or $89 for 30 Dance Fitness Classes. 33 Locations (Save up to 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (99% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish Canada  $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Quick Lube Plus  $29 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (46% Off) 
- WestJet: Canada Seat Sale (Book by Nov 8) 
- Entertainment Books: $7 Off All 2014 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Nov 10) 
- Dealathons.com: Customer Appreciation  Extra 10% Off Everything Coupon Code (Until Nov 8) 

The Sample Sale Guys are back in Calgary for their Winter Designer Clothing Sale. The 4-day only starts today (Thursday, November 7th at 11am) and goes until Sunday. The sale will again take place at the Days Inn Calgary South Hotel on Macleod Trail. Visit my blog to print a coupon that will save you an additional 10% off. 

Groupon is featuring a $5 for $10 Starbucks deal. The deal is available in the US only, but follow the instructions on my blog for details how Canadians can buy it.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Picture Butte Golf and Winter Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People Including Power Cart and 2 Large Buckets of Golf Balls for the Range (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kananaskis Heli Tours  $355 for a Helicopter Flight and Snowshoeing Adventure for Two or $700 for Four (Save up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics and Spa  $15 for a 45 Minute Shellac Manicure (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  $19 for 40 Personalized Flat Holiday Photo Cards + Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sirius XM Canada  $20 for an Onyx EZ Radio, Vehicle Kit and a 3-Month Subscription (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bodacious Bustlines Bras and Lingerie in Airdrie- $40 for $80 Worth of Bras and Lingerie (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style PLUS 50% Off Full Colour OR Highlights (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dealathons.com  Customer Appreciation  Extra 10% Off Everything Coupon Code (Until Nov 8) 
- REMINDER: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Sample Sale Guys  Winter Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Hotel  Save 40-80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Nov 7-10) 
- Disney Store: Friends and Family Sale  25% Off Your Purchase Coupon (Nov 7-11) 
- EyesLipFace.com (e.l.f.): 40% Of Sitewide Coupon Code (Nov 8) 
- Mexx: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Regular-Priced Adult Apparel and Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Nov 7-11) 
- Chapters Indigo: Friends & Family Sale  Save 25% Off In-Store or $5 Off + Free Shipping Online (Nov 7-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Future Shop and Best Buy have an awesome FREE video game deal this weekend (Nov 9-11).

Trade in ANY used Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii U game & get these current gen games for FREE Assassins Creed IV, COD: Ghosts or Battlefield 4!

This is one of the best video game deals that Ive EVER seen! Everyone I know is talking about this deal. Its one of those deals that seem too good to be true. Ive done my research and multiple sources from Future Shop and Best Buy have confirmed its true.

Theres a limit of one free game per customer, per day. It doesnt matter how old or crappy the game is as long as it's a current generation game that works and comes in its original case.

This offer is going to be very popular so I suggest you go early on the first day as quantities are limited.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...-nov-9-11.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mount Royal Hotel in Banff  $119 for 2 Nights or $69 for 1 Night Stay (Up to 40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $158 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks at Carstairs Golf Club (Save up to 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $29 for an Express Interior and Exterior Car Detailing including Hand Wash, Dry, Full Interior Vacuum and More (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Home & Gardener Living  $15 for a One-Year Magazine Subscription (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Geographic  $14 for a One-Year Subscription to Canadian Geographic Magazine (56% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save up to $13 Off select Pampers Diapers + Free Shipping (Until Nov 10) 
- The Source: FREE $25 Bonus Gift Card when you Spend $100 or more (Nov 7-10) 
- HOT DEAL: Future Shop & Best Buy  FREE Call of Duty Ghosts, Assassins Creed IV, or Battlefield 4 Game when you Trade In Any Used Game (Nov 9-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Shakers Fun Centre  $59 for a 2014 Annual Pass for a Family of Two or $99 for a Family of Four (Save up to 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Centre  $49 for 2 Microdermabrasions and 2 Hydradermie Instant Lifting treatments (Save $451 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 for an Ergonomic Winter Sports Mask (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canvas Palette  $39 for a 20x16 Custom Canvas including Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- Prenup Prettyz: $59 for an On-Location Photo Shoot + Your Favourite Image (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kananaskis Heli Tours  $355 for a Helicopter Flight and Snowshoeing Adventure for Two or $700 for Four (Save up to 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $29 for an Express Interior and Exterior Car Detailing including Hand Wash, Dry, Full Interior Vacuum and More (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mount Royal Hotel in Banff  $119 for 2 Nights or $69 for 1 Night Stay (Up to 40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $39 for Two Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Stress, Confidence and More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $158 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks at Carstairs Golf Club (Save up to 60% Off) 
- WagJag: $24 for 24 Assorted Packs of PUR Aspartame-Free Gum + Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- RW&CO: 25% Off All Regular-Priced Items (Nov 9-11) 
- Ebates.ca: Double Cash Back  GAP, Shop.ca, Sport Chek, Toms + More (Until Nov 11) 

The Designer Clothing Sale at Days Inn Hotel on Macleod Trial ends tonight at 8pm. Here's a special coupon that will save you an extra 15% off your purchase today: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/wp-c...-OFF-TODAY.jpg

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Eminence Spa  $39 for a Wash, Haircut, Style, Schwarzkopf Deep Conditioning Treatment PLUS Partial Hi-Lites or Full Colouring (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $19 for a Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment, Gait Analysis, Discount on Custom Orthotics and more (Save $781 or 98% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 or $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints & More (Save up to 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial  $12 for a 1-Year Subscription to Canadian Living Magazine (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jazzercise  $39 for 10, $59 for 20, or $89 for 30 Dance Fitness Classes. 33 Locations (Save up to 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canvas Palette  $39 for a 20x16 Custom Canvas including Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Got Mold? Disaster Recovery Services Inc -$49 for a Complete Residential Mold Inspection: Includes Moisture, Humidity, Odour and Visible Suspect Mold Inspection (Save $146 or 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $158 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks at Carstairs Golf Club (Save up to 60% Off) 
- DAVIDsTEA: FREE Tea of the Day If Youre Wearing a Poppy (Nov 11) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase In-Store and Online (Nov 11 Only) 
- Edible Arrangements: Friends & Family Event  15% Off Any Order (Until Nov 17) 
- ING Direct: FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus + $100 Bonus for THRiVE Chequing Account with Payroll (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $55 for 10 Indoor-Climbing Visits for an Adult, or $45 for 7 Visits for a Child (Save up to 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style + 50% off Full Colour or Highlights (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Leaf Health Center  $39 for Two 60 Minute Acupuncture Energy Boosting Sessions (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  $12 for an 11×9 Custom Classic Photo Calendar + Free Shipping (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $158 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Save up to 60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $49 for Three 40-Minute Microdermbrasion Treatments or Three Chemical Peels (Save $548 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Felix Skincare Clinic  $149 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Between 4 and 5 Body Parts (Save $5,351 or 97% Off) 
- REMINDER: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 or $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints & More (Save up to 72% Off) 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus + $100 Bonus for THRiVE Chequing Account with Payroll (Until Dec 31) 
- Costco: No New Weekly Coupons until Nov 28 
- Knetgolf.com: Extra 25% Off All Golf Balls Coupon Code (Until Nov 28) 
- StarbucksStore.ca: Gift of the Week  Save 50% Off Select Starbucks Holiday Tumblers (Nov 11-17) 
- Chapters Indigo: One Day Deals  2 Great Kids Deals Each Day for 5 Days (Nov 11-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery  $19.99 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (47% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Service Plus Inns and Suites Calgary  $169 for a 1-Night Stay with $75 Gift Card to the Chinook Centre or 4 Attraction Passes (49% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Juliets Day Spa  $34 for a Yo-Ka Facial (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shakers Fun Centre  $59 for a 2014 Annual Pass for a Family of Two or $99 for a Family of Four (Save up to 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $55 for 10 Indoor-Climbing Visits for an Adult, or $45 for 7 Visits for a Child (Save up to 68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 13) 
- Booster Juice: Customer Appreciation Day  Buy One Smoothie, Get a Second Smoothie for only 99 Cents (Nov 13) 
- Chapters Indigo: Free Starbucks BOGO Coupon with Any Online Purchase (Until Dec 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Beauty  $35 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a 30-Min Massage + Deep Facial (Save up to 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Bella Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $39 for Shellac Mani, Basic Pedi + Facial Peel and 10-Min Hindu Head Massage (Save $115 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $12 for an 11×9 Custom Classic Photo Calendar + Free Shipping (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picture Butte Golf and Winter Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 People Including Power Cart and 2 Large Buckets of Golf Balls for the Range (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery  $19.99 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (47% Off) 
- WestJet: Escape the Winter Blues Sale. 1-Day Only (Nov 14) 
- Starbucks: Buy One Holiday Drink, Get One for Free (Nov 14-17, 2-5pm) 
- Entertainment Books: 20% Off Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Nov 19) 
- Dealathons.com: Extra 10% Off Everything Coupon Code (Until Nov 17) 

You can save an extra 10% off the Rockys Sausage Haus deal when you enter the code "ilovedealsblog".

The Marble Slab and The Body Shop deals on Groupon have each sold over 1,000 vouchers.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Moroccan Jannah Restaruant  $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Springbank Aero Services  $149 and Up for One or Two 30-Min Discovery Flights and a 40-Hr Private Pilot Ground School Class (Save up to 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Market Collective  $11 for a Four-Weekend Festival Pass for One, $20 for Two, or $39 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography in Eau Claire Market  $39 for a Professional Photo-﻿Shoot Package with Prints (Save up to 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yogurtys  $5 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Toppings (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $55 for 10 Indoor-Climbing Visits for an Adult, or $45 for 7 Visits for a Child (Save up to 68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Felix Skincare Clinic  $149 for 1-Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Between 4 and 5 Body Parts (Save $5,351 or 97% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery  $19.99 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (47% Off) 
- REMINDER: Dealathons.com  Extra 10% Off Everything Coupon Code (Until Nov 17) 
- Holt Renfrew: Most Fashionable Flash Sale Ever  30% Off 30 Brands (Nov 15-17) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Choose from over $150 in Coupons Savings 
- PayPal.com: Get 5% Cash Back for Four Weeks 
- Playstation 4 launches today! (Nov 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Dinner and a Show for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Endearing Smiles  $89 for an In-Office, Spa Dent Teeth Whitening Treatment (Save $161 or 64% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Until Nov 17) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $24 for a Mens Stylish Turn Down Collar Hoodie Jacket (59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $9 and up for 1 OR 2 DIY Loom Band Kits with Optional Weaving Machine (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mission Health Centre  $49 for 2 Microdermabrasions and 2 Hydradermie Instant Lifting treatments (Save $451 or 90% Off) 
- REMINDER: Moroccan Jannah Restaruant  $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Mexx: 40% Off Kids Apparel (Until Nov 18) 
- Chapters Indigo: 45% or 50% Off the Top 50 Best Books of 2013 (Nov 16-17) 
- Cineplex: FREE Movies at Cineplex Theatres TODAY + $2 Concession on Community Day (Morning of Nov 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine Inc  $29 for a Dripless-Oil Rust Protection Service (Save $110 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Calgary Sun  $20 for 26 Weeks or $30 for 52 Weeks of Saturday and Sunday Home Delivery (Save up to 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chatelaine  $20 for a 1-Year Magazine Subscription, a 96-Page DIY Decor Special Book and a $5 Gift Card to Tim Hortons (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $12 for 2 Pairs of Touchscreen iGloves  Multiple Colour Options (Save up to 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $24 for the Corkcicle Colour  Drink your Wine at the Perfect Temperature!  Oprahs Favourite Things 2012 (31% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $19.99 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (47% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mount Royal Hotel in Banff  $119 for 2 Nights or $69 for 1 Night Stay (Up to 40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 or $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints & More (Save up to 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eminence Spa  $39 for a Wash, Haircut, Style, Schwarzkopf Deep Conditioning Treatment PLUS Partial Hi-Lites or Full Colouring (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Moroccan Jannah Restaruant  $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Until Nov 17) 
- LAST CHANCE: Dealathons.com  Extra 10% Off Everything Coupon Code (Until Nov 17) 
- StarbucksStore.ca: Drinkware Sale  Save up to 50% Off on Select Starbucks Drinkware 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra $5 Off Promo Code + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Using the Sharplight Formax on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $4,301 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: American Apparel  $20 for $40, or $40 for $80 worth of Clothing and Accessories In-Store or Online (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Emphasis Hair Design  $99 for a Keratin Hair Smoothing Treatment (Save $201 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Redo Blow Dry Bar  $19 for Shampoo, Deep Condition, Blow Dry, and Style (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yi Acupuncture & Massage  $35.99 for One or $56.99 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Save up to 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $19 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook  Choose from Small, Medium, or Large Size (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Market Collective  $11 for a Four-Weekend Festival Pass for One, $20 for Two, or $39 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Green Leaf Health Center  $39 for Two 60 Minute Acupuncture Energy Boosting Sessions (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Cineplex: Buy $40 Gift Card, Get a Bonus Holiday Gift Pack worth up to $40 
- The Source: Playstation 4 Still Available  Reserve Online 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off Any Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 18-27) 
- Jump On Flyaways: Cheap Flight from Calgary to Regina for Grey Cup  Only $389.78 with $50 Code (Nov 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 19 Deals:

- Jump On Flyaways: Cheap Flight from Calgary to Regina for Grey Cup  Only $389.78 after $50 Off Code (Nov 24) 
- HOT DEAL: Two Paws Up! Pet Services  $22 and Up for 1 or 3 Dog Grooming Packages (Save up to 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save up to 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $59 for 1 Or $99 for 2 Total Eye Rejuvenation Treatments Using ReFirme Skin Tightening & Matrix Wrinkle Reduction (Save $1,339 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours Canada  $325 for a 2 Person OR $650 for a 4 Person Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour Package (55% Off) 
- Pink Lime Salon & Spa  $99 for a Mani/Pedi, Body Wrap, or Salon Package (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Dinner and a Show for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $24 for 24 Assorted Packs of PUR Aspartame-Free Gum + Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Apparel  $20 for $40, or $40 for $80 worth of Clothing and Accessories In-Store or Online (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Source  Playstation 4 Still Available  Reserve Online 
- Disney Store: Plush Sale  Buy 1, Get 1 for $1 (Until Nov 21) 
- StarbucksStore.ca: Gift of the Week  30% Off Select Christmas Blend Coffees and Tazo Teas (Nov 18-24) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales (Nov 13  Dec 22) 

If youre going to the Grey Cup or thinking about going to the big game this Sunday (Nov 24), check out GoJumpOn.com great flight deal. Join them for a one-day excursion and relax on the plane and avoid the 15 hours of unpredictable winter driving. You can get a direct round-trip flight for only $389.78 when you sign-up and enter my Jump Code RL553 for a $50 off discount. The flight departs Sunday Nov 24 @ 11:00 AM and returns @ 10:30 PM.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Moroccan Jannah  $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Capture the Flag Paintball  $39 for a Paintball Package for 2 with Level 3 Guns, 300 Paintballs, Equipment, Unlimited Hotdogs & More (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Felix Skin Care  $19 for a Full Brazilian Waxing (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Nov 20 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: MHC Acne Centre  $59 for Three Ionisation Acne Treatment Sessions (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine Inc  $29 for a Dripless-Oil Rust Protection Service (Save $110 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockys Sausage Haus  $20 for $40 Worth of Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $19 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Imagewrap Hardcover Photobook  Choose from Small, Medium, or Large Size (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $35 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a 30-Min Massage + Deep Facial (Save up to 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $39 for Shellac Mani, Basic Pedi + Facial Peel and 10-Min Hindu Head Massage (Save $115 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sirius XM Canada  $20 for an Onyx EZ Radio, Vehicle Kit and a 3-Month Subscription (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save up to 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Two Paws Up! Pet Services  $22 and Up for 1 or 3 Dog Grooming Packages (Save up to 66% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 20) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 20% Off on Lego Star Wars, City, Chima and Duplo + $5 Off Code + Free Shipping (Until Nov 24) 
- Cineplex Store: Get a Free Movie Ticket when you Buy a Home Movie (Until Dec 31) 
- Gmails New Features  For Gmail Users 

Today only, you can save an extra 20% off all deals on LivingSocial when you enter the promo code GIFT20CA at checkout.

----------


## Aznshadow85

**NEVERMIND, this deal is over

This is a hidden discount:

Amazon.ca - You can get either Killzone for PS4 or the Dual Shock 4 for $39 each. Discount will be reflected upon checkout.

*Note: the deal was initially $20 off when you buy both but you can buy them separately for $20 off each. Maximum 3 orders per person.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 21 Deals:

- ING Direct: FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus + $100 Bonus for THRiVE Chequing Account with Payroll (Until Dec 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Fiji Bliss Spa  $149 for Two 60-Min RMT Massages Including Receipt, Two 60-Min Spa Pedicures and Full Access to All Sheraton Amenities (Save $171 or 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge & Grill  $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drinks for Lunch (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania MediSpa  $25 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters Calgary  $20 for Three Windshield Chip Repairs or $20 for $60 to Spend on Windshield Replacement (67% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Classic Custom Hardcover Photo Book from Picaboo (70% Off) 
- Carnivore Club: $55 for an Exclusive Carnivore Club Charcuterie Box, T-shirt and $10 Coupon + Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: American Apparel  $20 for $40, or $40 for $80 worth of Clothing and Accessories In-Store or Online (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $19 for 40 Personalized Flat Holiday Photo Cards + Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Springbank Aero Services  $149 and Up for One or Two 30-Min Discovery Flights and a 40-Hr Private Pilot Ground School Class (Save up to 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Moroccan Jannah  $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Future Shop: Apple iPads  Save up to $50 Off (Nov 20-21) 
- WestJet: 1-Day Seat Sale (Nov 21) 
- Lids.ca: Early Black Friday Sale  25% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 20-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for an Interior Car Cleaning Package (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Museum Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Rejuve!: $35 for Five Infrared Sauna Sessions (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Charme Hair Salon & Spa  $35 for a 90 Minute Deluxe Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure Including Paraffin Treatment, Cuticles, Polish, and Foot Massage (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Chateau Outlet  $29.99 for $60 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories  PRE BLACK FRIDAY FLASH SALE (51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Pair of Touchscreen iGloves  Multiple Colour Options (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save up to 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Home & Gardener Living  $15 for a One-Year Magazine Subscription (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Endearing Smiles  $89 for an In-Office, Spa Dent Teeth Whitening Treatment (Save $161 or 64% Off) 
- Target: 50% Off All Christmas Trees, Ornaments & 100-Count Lights (Nov 22-28) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Coupon when you Spend $50 or more (Nov 22) 
- Toys R Us: Moonlight Madness Sale (Nov 22, Starting at 6pm) 
- Xbox One launches today! (Nov 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Molly Malones Irish Pub  $22 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks for Two, or $40 for $80 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Studio  50% Off Holiday Gift Card Special  $50 for $100, $100 for $200, or $200 for $400 Gift Card (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Gameaccess.ca  $19 for 3 Months of Unlimited Video Game Rentals  Including PS4 and Xbox One Rentals (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Le Charme Hair Salon & Spa  $35 for a 90 Minute Deluxe Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure Including Paraffin Treatment, Cuticles, Polish, and Foot Massage (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for an Interior Car Cleaning Package (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- Moores Clothing: 50% Off Almost Everything (Until Dec 1) 
- Penningtons: Surprise Saturday Sale  50% Off ActiveZone Collection (Nov 23 Only) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Toys, Gifts, Holiday Décor, & More (Nov 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Western Canadian Fly Fishing Exposition  $12 for Two 1-Day Passes or $19 for One 3-Day Pass to Expo on Jan 2426 (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  $15 for a 30-Page Custom Hardcover Photo Book + Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Santa Speaking  $5 for a Customized Letter with Photo & Elf Jokes OR $10 for a Customized Letter from Santa and the North Pole with 4 Pre-Recorded Christmas Eve Phone Calls From Santa, Mrs. Claus and the Elves (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Pair of Touchscreen iGloves  Multiple Colour Options (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Using the Sharplight Formax on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $4,301 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Chateau Outlet  $29.99 for $60 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories  Pre Black Friday Flash Sale (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Charme Hair Salon & Spa  $35 for a 90 Minute Deluxe Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure Including Paraffin Treatment, Cuticles, Polish, and Foot Massage (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Molly Malones Irish Pub  $22 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks for Two, or $40 for $80 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Chapters Indigo  Extra 15% Off Toys, Gifts, Holiday Décor and More (Nov 23-24) 
- ING Direct: FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus + $100 Bonus for THRiVE Chequing Account with Payroll (Until Dec 31) 
- UFC Store: Friends & Family Sale  20% Off Storewide Promo Code (Until Nov 24) 
- TravelZoo: Extra 10% Off Promo Code + Top 20 Deals List (Until Nov 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 25 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca: $12 for a $25 Shell Gift Card  Use Towards Fuel, Fresh Coffee and More at Participating Shell Locations Across Canada (52% Off) 
- Groupon: Extra $5 Off Promotion Code (Nov 25) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $45 and Up for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 1 Body Part (Save $305 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for Your Choice of 3 Windshield Chip Repairs, a Crack Repair, or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (Save $100 or 83% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $25 for a Snowboard or Ski Tune Up (50% Off) 
- Picaboo: $11 for a 9 x 11 Premium Custom Photo Calendar  Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $29.99 for Dora the Explorer 15-Book Set (71% Off) 
- NovaGoods: $12 for iPhone 5 Style Headphones  Choose from 8 Colours (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Two Paws Up! Pet Services  $22 and Up for 1 or 3 Dog Grooming Packages (Save up to 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockies Heli Tours Canada  $325 for a 2 Person OR $650 for a 4 Person Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour Package (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Western Canadian Fly Fishing Exposition  $12 for Two 1-Day Passes or $19 for One 3-Day Pass to Expo on Jan 2426 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Walmart: Countdown to Black Friday on Friday, November 29, 2013 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  50% Off Womens Sweaters and Dresses (Nov 25) 
- StarbucksStore.ca: Gift of the Week  25% Off on Cocoa, Coffer and Tea Samplers (Nov 25  Dec 1) 

You can save an extra $5 off any order over $15 or more on Groupon.com when you enter the code 5OFF15 at checkout! The code is valid for 1-day only today (Nov 25) starting at 10am MST. Hurry, theres limited quantities available so make sure you take advantage of the code ASAP before it stops working.

The TeamBuy $12 for $25 Shell Gift Card was popular that it crashed TeamBuy's site. The deal sold over 800+ vouchers in the 5 mins it took me to blog about it. Keep trying!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 26 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com  Early Black Friday  25% Off All Deals Promo Code (Nov 25-29) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $89 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage  Multiple Options Available (Save $251 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $20 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry and Style Plus 50% Off Full Colour or Highlights (60% Off) 
- ELLE Canada: $7 for a 1-Year Print Subscription to ELLE Canada (53% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for a FLIP & Fold Jr. and Sr. Laundry Folder Combo Package OR $29 for 2 Sets (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $125 for 8 Cellulite and Skin Tightening Treatments (Save $1,875 or 94% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $8 for a Winter Sports Mask  Tax Included (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Molly Malones Irish Pub  $22 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Drinks for Two, or $40 for $80 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Moroccan Jannah  $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Brightway Photography  $39 and Up for a Professional Holiday Photo Session Package: In-Studio or Outdoor Shoot, and Digital Images (Save $346 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Capture the Flag Paintball  $39 for a Paintball Package for 2 with Level 3 Guns, 300 Paintballs, Equipment, Unlimited Hotdogs & More (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Carnivore Club: $55 for an Exclusive Carnivore Club Charcuterie Box, T-shirt and $10 Coupon + Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  63% Off Calvin Klein Hooded Down and Feather Jacket, or 50% Off Other Womens Coats and Jackets (Nov 26) 
- Chapters Indigo: 35% Off All Breaking Bad DVD and Blu-rays + Free Shipping (Until Dec 2) 

You can save an extra 25% off all deals on LivingSocial.com when you enter the promo code BLACKFRIDAYCA at checkout! The code is valid from Nov 25-29.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Canadian MediPain Centre  $69.99 for Two or $129.99 for Four Chemical Peels or Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a Dental Hygiene Exam and Periodontal Evaluation, Full Polish and 1 Unit of Scaling (Save $200 or 80% Off) 
- Nutrition Guru: $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Super 3: the Green Coffee Bean Extract, Raspberry Ketone, and African Mango Weight Loss Formula (82% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for 4 Hot Huez Temporary Hair Chalk Compacts  As Seen On TV (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Western Canadian Fly Fishing Exposition  $12 for Two 1-Day Passes or $19 for One 3-Day Pass to Expo on Jan 2426 (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fiji Bliss Spa in Four Points by Sheraton Hotel  $149 for Two 60-Min RMT Massages, Two 60-Min Spa Pedicures and Full Access to All Sheraton Amenities (Save $171 or 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Captains Sports Lounge & Grill  $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drinks for Lunch (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $35 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a 30-Min Massage + Deep Facial (Save up to 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo: $11 for a 9 x 11 Premium Custom Photo Calendar  Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingSocial.com  Early Black Friday  25% Off All Deals Promo Code (Nov 25-29) 
- Staples: Black Friday 2013 Sneak Peak Preview (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- Target Canada: Black Friday 2013 Sneak Peak Flyer (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- Walmart: Black Friday 2013 Sneak Peak Flyer (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sneak Peak Flyer (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- Apple: Black Friday 1-Day Shopping Event (Nov 29) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 27) 
- PayPal: Get 5% Cash Back on Your Holiday Shopping (Until Dec 3) 
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Online Sale Starts Now (Nov 26  Dec 2) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $179.99 for a Michael Kors Suit and 50% Off Select Mens Shoes (Nov 27) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights within Canada (Book By Dec 4) 
- Entertainment Books: 30% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Dec 1) 

This coming Friday, Nov 29 is Black Friday! Its the day after US Thanksgiving where most retailers drastically drop their prices and offer blow-out sales to kick off the holiday shopping season. Its the busiest shopping day of the year. Most Canadian retailers are now offering Black Friday sales. Make sure you check the blog on Black Friday (Nov 29) and Cyber Monday (Dec 2) for a comprehensive list of all the hottest local and online deals.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Stop ¨C $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Winterization Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strathmore Golf Club ¨C $69 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pizza Brew Restaurant ¨C $20 for 2 Pizzas with Four Beverages (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ceroc Calgary ¨C $20 for a 6-Week Dance Class Pass for 1 OR $30 for a 6-Week Dance Class Pass for 1 (85% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement (75% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $12.99 for a BBC Life 4-Disc DVD or Blu-ray Set from $14.99¨C$16.99. Free Returns (78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crackmasters Calgary ¨C $49 for an Interior Car Cleaning Package (Save $111 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Springbank Aero Services ¨C $149 and Up for One or Two 30-Min Discovery Flights and a 40-Hr Private Pilot Ground School Class (Save up to 79% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 28 ¨C Dec 8) 
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale ¨C Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Dec 2) 
- Canadian Tire: Red Thursday & Black Friday Sale (Nov 28 ¨C Dec 1) 
- Future Shop: VIP Sale In-Store Only (Nov 28) 
- TOMS.ca: Black Friday to Cyber Monday ¨C $10 Off Purchase over $50 + Free Shipping (Nov 28 ¨C Dec 2) 
- Chapters Indigo: Black Friday ¨C 1000¡äs of Great Items at Amazing Prices (Nov 28 ¨C Dec 1) 
- Ebates.ca: Get a head start on Black Friday with Double Cash Back Offers 
- Jump On Flyaways: Calgary to Kelowna Cheap Flight ¨C Only $199.75 Round-Trip including Tax (Dec 5-8) 

A lot of retailers have already started their Black Friday sale.

----------


## MGCM

Purex 2ply, 40 double rolls for $20 at superstore(country hills, could be elsewhere too) and limit is 6 packs per customer lol u could stock up for a whole year. Normally superstore sells packs of 24 for $20 so the 40 pack for $20 is essentially 16 double rolls for free.

----------


## GDCivicSi

It's Black Friday!

I just posted a comprehensive list of all the best Black Friday deals in Calgary:

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...es-nov-29.html

I'll update the post throughout the day so check back often.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 29 Deals:

- Black Friday 2013 Calgary Shopping Sales (Nov 29) 
- HOT DEAL: Felix Skincare Clinic  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $461 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $22 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Joeys Urban Restaurants  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: We Massage  $29 for 2 Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and More OR $79 for 6 Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice (86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Trixstar Productions  $19 for a Ticket to See American Idols Ruben Studdards Christmas Show (34% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Winterization Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- TeamBuy: Black Friday to Cyber Monday  Gift Card Giveaway (Nov 29  Dec 2) 
- Groupon: Black Friday  $100 Million Groupon Bucks Giveaway (Nov 29) 
- Shop.ca: Black Friday Weekend Sale: Sign-Up Free and Get $25 + Ebates Cash Back Offer 
- Ebates.ca: Black Friday  Get Double Cash Back at Over 200 Stores  Today Only (Nov 29) 
- Coach: Black Friday  25% Off Coupon (Nov 27  Dec 2) 
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week 
- Mexx: Black Friday  40% Off Regular-Priced Adult & Youth + Free Shipping (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- Aritzia: Black Friday Sale  Save 10-50% Off Entire Store (Nov 29) 
- Knetgolf.com: Black Friday  Extra 25% Off All Golf Balls Coupon Code (Until Dec 3) 
- Golf Town: Black Friday & Holiday Deals Start Now (Nov 28  Dec 1) 
- Naturalizer: Black Friday  30% Off All Boots & 50% Off All Handbags + Free Shipping (Nov 29) 
- Buytopia.ca: Black Friday Blowout  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Nov 29) 
- Holt Renfrew: Black Friday Event (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- IKEA: Black Friday  Amazing In-Store Offers (Nov 29) 
- Banana Republic: Black Friday  40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Nov 29) 
- GAP: Black Friday Event  40% Off Everything  Today Only (Nov 29) 
- Hudsons Bay: Black Friday Weekend Sale (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- HostGator.com: Black Friday  75% Off All Web Hosting Packages (Nov 29  Dec 2) 
- Toys R Us: Black Friday  1/2 Price Event (Nov 29) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Black Friday Coupon  $20 Off your Purchase of $75+ (Nov 29) 
- Future Shop: Black Friday / Weekend Sale (Nov 29  Dec 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

JumpOn has dropped the price of the round-trip flight to Kelowna to only $149.99! That's over 50% cheaper then similar flights on WestJet and Air Canada

The flights a go. There's only 40 seats left before it sells out.

http://www.gojumpon.com/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 30 Deals:

- Black Friday Weekend 2013 Calgary Shopping Sales (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- HOT DEAL: SpaWish  $35 for One or $65 for Two $50 Spa or Salon eGift Cards﻿ (Up to 35% Off)﻿ 
- HOT DEAL: WagJag  $14 for a Complete Kit of 1,200 Premium Coloured Loom Bands, 48 Clips, 2 Tools and 12 Bonus Charms + Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $14 for a Lifelike Big Animal Face T-Shirt from The Mountain  Choose from 17 Designs (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Using the Sharplight Formax on Unlimited Body Parts (Save $4,301 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Joeys Urban Restaurants  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale Online Only  Sneak Peek Flyer (Dec 2) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $29.99 for Calvin Klein Jeans + Black Friday Weekend Sale (Nov 30) 
- Ebates.ca: Ebates Black Friday Continues All Weekend  Double Cash Back at Over 100 Stores (Until Dec 1) 
- Entertainment Books: Black Friday Weekend  30% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Dec 1) 
- The Source: Black Friday Sale  Save up to 60% Off (Nov 29  Dec 1) 
- IceJerseys.com: Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale  Extra 25% Off Lowest Sale Price (Nov 29-Dec 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com ¨C Cyber Monday ¨C 25% Off All Deals Promo Code (Nov 30-Dec 2) 
- HOT DEAL: Pizza Master Fusion ¨C $20 for a Meal for Four or $30 for Eight People with Pizza, Pasta, and Breadsticks. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: Playstation 3 ¨C $40.99 for PS3 Move Bundle with 2 Games (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppe¡¯s Italian Restaurant ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club ¨C $69 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo ¨C $15 for a 30-Page Custom Hardcover Photo Book + Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Santa Speaking ¨C $5 for a Customized Letter with Photo & Elf Jokes OR $10 for a Customized Letter from Santa and the North Pole with 4 Pre-Recorded Christmas Eve Phone Calls From Santa, Mrs. Claus and the Elves (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Chapters Indigo: Black Friday ¨C 1000¡äs of Great Items at Amazing Prices (Nov 28 ¨C Dec 1) 
- Michael¡¯s: 50% Off All Christmas Trees (Nov 29-Dec 5) 
- Hudson¡¯s Bay: One Day Sales ¨C $29.99 for Lord & Taylor Polar Fleece Jacket + Black Friday Weekend Sale (Dec 1) 
- The Source: Cyber Monday Sale ¨C Sneak Peek (Dec 2) 
- Toys R Us: Cyber Monday Deals ¨C Online and In-Store (Dec 2) 
- Future Shop: Cyber Monday Sale Online Only ¨C Sneak Peek Flyer (Dec 2) 
- Cyber Monday 2013 is coming! (Dec 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

It's Cyber Monday!

I just posted a comprehensive list of all the best Cyber Monday deals in Canada:

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...ec-2-2013.html

I'll update the blog post throughout the day so check back often.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 2 Deals:

- Cyber Monday 2013 Shopping Sales in Canada (Dec 2, 2013) 
- HOT DEAL: Marble Slab Creamery  $5 for a Pre-packed Litre of Ice Cream  15 Locations Available (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Turner Valley Golf and Country Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and a $20 Dining Credit  Foursome Option Available (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: QuickLube Plus  $27 for One Full-Service Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge And Grill  $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drinks for Lunch (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $22 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Magenta Studio Photo  $35 or $45 for a Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints & More (Save up to 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Two Paws Up! Pet Services  $22 and Up for 1 or 3 Dog Grooming Packages (Save up to 66% Off) 
- Entertainment Books: Cyber Monday  All Books $20 + Free Shipping (Dec 2 Only) 
- Shop.ca: Cyber Monday  $25 Free Sign-Up Credit + $25 PayPal Credit + 20% Ebates Cash Back Offer 
- Ebates.ca: Cyber Monday  Get Double Cash Back at Over 200 Stores  Today Only (Dec 2) 
- Sport Chek: Cyber Monday  Save up to 70% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 2) 
- Garage: Cyber Monday Event  40% Off All Orders + Free Shipping (Dec 2-4) 
- Mexx: Cyber Monday  40% Off Regular Priced Items, 50% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Dec 2) 
- Golf Town: Cyber Monday Sale  20% Off Online Orders Over $150 + Free Shipping (Dec 2) 
- Forever 21: Cyber Monday Deals  Save 30-50% Off Winter Must Haves (Dec 2) 
- Aldo Shoes: Extra 15% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Dec 2) 
- Naturalizer: Cyber Monday Sale  Extra 20% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Dec 2) 
- Aritzia: Cyber Monday Sale  Save 10-50% Off Everything Online Only (Dec 2) 
- Old Navy: Cyber Monday  30% Off In-Stores or Online (Dec 2) 
- Gap and Banana Republic: Cyber Monday  40% Off In-Stores or Online (Dec 2) 
- HostGator.com: Cyber Monday  60% or 75% Off All Web Hosting Packages (Dec 2) 
- Costco: Cyber Monday Savings on Costco.ca 
- Amazon: Cyber Monday Deals Week (Dec 2-8) 
- Buytopia.ca: Cyber Monday  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Dec 2) 
- ING Direct: Free Bank Accounts + Free $50 Holiday Double Bonus + Free $100 Bonus for THRiVE Chequing Account with Payroll (Until Dec 31) 
- Starbucks Store: Cyber Monday  $25 Off Orders Over $60 + Free Shipping (Dec 2) 
- Walmart: Cyber Monday Sale  Exclusive Online Only Event (Dec 2-8) 
- Hudsons Bay: Cyber Monday & Tuesday Sale (Dec 2-3) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Monday Deals (Dec 2-3) 

Today is Cyber Monday (Monday, December 2, 2013)! Cyber Monday (first Monday following Black Friday) is the biggest online shopping day of the year. Since its Cyber Monday, most deals will be available online only.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Photo Studio  $39 for a Photo-Shoot Package with Prints and a Digital Image (Save $108.25 or 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $119 for 3 Sessions of ReFirme Skin Tightening on your Choice of Neck, Cheeks, Upper Arm, Stomach, Legs and Vaginal Area (Save $381 or 76% Off) 
- Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments or $289 for Brazilian Laser Hair Reduction (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $99 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Wayfarers OR $115 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Aviators (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SpaWish  $35 for One or $65 for Two $50 Spa or Salon eGift Cards﻿ (Up to 35% Off)﻿ 
- LAST CHANCE: Giuseppes Italian Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Delicious Wood Oven Pizza, Handmade Pastas and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Moroccan Jannah  $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gameaccess.ca  $19 for 3 Months of Unlimited Video Game Rentals  Including PS4 and Xbox One Rentals (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery  $5 for a Pre-packed Litre of Ice Cream  15 Locations Available (55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Turner Valley Golf and Country Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and a $20 Dining Credit  Foursome Option Available (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- WagJag: $27 for an Apple iPad Smart Cover (40% Off) 
- Costco: 12 Days of Holiday Deals Event (Dec 3-14) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza at Menu Price when you Order Online (Dec 3-8) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $19.99 for Calvin Klein Dress Shirts ($50 Off), $14.99 for Calvin Klein Ties (Dec 3) 
- StarbucksStore.ca: Gift of the Week  25% Off on Starbucks Christmas Blend Coffee (Dec 3-8) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Tuesday  Deals that are Steals

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Xan Mongolian Barbeque  $15 for $30 to Spend on Spicy Mongolian Fare (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blue House Café  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Food and Drinks for Two or $49 for $100 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Virgin Look Laser Inc  $119 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments (Save $481 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  FREE 40-Page Personalized Softcover 6×6 Photobook ($24 Value) 
- HOT DEAL: Riverside Golf Centre  $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for an Adorable Baby Pea Pod Sleeping Bag (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fiji Bliss Spa in Four Points by Sheraton Hotel  $149 for Two 60-Min RMT Massages, Two 60-Min Spa Pedicures and Full Access to All Sheraton Amenities (Save $171 or 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Winterization Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Captains Sports Lounge & Grill  $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drinks for Lunch (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $35 for a 60-Min Relaxation Massage OR $49 for a 30-Min Massage + Deep Facial (Save up to 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $14 for a Complete Kit of 1,200 Premium Coloured Loom Bands, 48 Clips, 2 Tools and 12 Bonus Charms + Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Dec 4-6) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 4) 
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale  Save up to 40% Off Select Items 
- Tim Hortons: $1 Holiday Beverages  Gingerbread White or Hot Chocolate (Dec 2-15) 
- TOMS Shoes: $10 Off Any Purchase over $50 + Free Shipping (Dec 3-9) 

The Xan Mongolian Barbeque on LivingSocial is a hot seller. It looks like you can still enter the promo code CYBERMONDAYCA at checkout to save an extra 25% off! The code was suppose to expire at midnight on Monday.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $69 for Two 60-Minute RMT Massages (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Windtower Lodge & Suites in Canmore  $129 for One Night Stay for Two in a Standard Room or One-Bedroom Suite with Optional Breakfast and Heated Parking﻿ (42% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser & Spa Clinic  $29 for a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage (68% Off) 
- Pizza Brew at Minhas Micro Brewery: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Buytopia Product  $19 for 2 Deluxe Contour Memory Foam Pillows (93% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a 12 Colour 3D Nail Art Pen Set  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Golf (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stix Bar & Grill  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings + a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment  All Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Vintage Louis Vuitton Designer Handbags (Save up to 26% Off) 
- Pet Smart: Friends & Family Event  15% Off Entire Product Purchase Coupon (Dec 5-8 
- Chapters Indigo: $15 Off + Free Shipping when you spend $75 (Dec 5-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sundance Balloons  From $150 for a Hot-Air Balloon Ride (Save up to 42﻿% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WOW 1 DAY Painting  $125 for Four Hours or $225 for Eight Hours of Painting Services (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Blue House Café  $25 for $50 Worth of Latin American Food and Drinks for Two or $49 for $100 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Riverside Golf Centre  $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Windtower Lodge & Suites in Canmore  $59 for One Night Stay in a Standard Room or $129 for a One-Bedroom Suite. Four Options Available (Save up to 63% Off) 
- Silverwing Links Golf Club: Golf Shop Blow Out Sale  30% to 80% Off (Dec 6-8) 
- The Source: Friends & Family Appreciation Event  Save up to an Extra 30% Off (Dec 6-8) 
- Lids.ca: Sitewide Sale  30% Off Orders over $60 + Free Shipping (Until Dec 11) 
- McDonalds: Two Can Dine for $9.98 Big Mac or McChicken Extra Value Meals (Until Dec 22) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.50 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings at 11am (Dec 7  Mar 29) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Everything (Dec 6-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Canadas Sports Hall of Fame  $13 for 2 Adult Tickets, $20 for 2 Adult and 2 Youth Tickets OR $27 for an Annual Pass (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Gifts, Makeup, Hair, Fragrance and Body Care Products (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot  $15 for $30 worth of Indian fare and drinks for Two, or $25 for $50 for Four (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $29 for 1 or $50 for 2 Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Sessions (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- WagJag: $12 for a Pair of LED Light Cubic Zirconia Stud Earrings + Free Shipping (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $5 for a Pre-packed Litre of Ice Cream  15 Locations Available (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Turner Valley Golf and Country Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and a $20 Dining Credit  Foursome Option Available (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  FREE 40-Page Personalized Softcover 6×6 Photobook ($24 Value) 
- The Childrens Place: Friends and Family Sale  Extra 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Until Dec 9) 
- PUMA: Friends and Family Sale  50% Off Entire Purchase + Free Shipping (Until Dec 9) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $19.99 for Mens and Womens Robes  71% Off (Dec 8) 
- Chapters Indigo: Holiday Toy Sale  Save up to 50% Off Toys!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 10 Deals:

- ENTERTAINMENT: 2-DAY PROMO  GET 2 COUPON BOOKS FOR ONLY $35 + FREE SHIPPING (DEC 10-11) 
- HOT DEAL: POWERFUL HYPNOTHERAPY  $39 FOR TWO 60 MINUTE HYPNOTHERAPY SESSIONS FOR WEIGHT LOSS, SMOKING CESSATION, STRESS, CONFIDENCE AND MORE (SAVE $258 OR 87% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: ESTHETIC STUDIO  $49 FOR 3 IPL PHOTOFACIALS (SAVE $401 OR 89% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: FELIX SKINCARE & NAILS  $89 FOR SIX LASER HAIR-REMOVALTREATMENTS ON A SMALL, $159 FOR A MEDIUM, OR $249 FOR A LARGE AREA (UP TO 59% OFF) 
- OSTERIA DE MEDICI: $99 FOR A FOUR-COURSE CHEFS TABLE DINNER EXPERIENCE FOR TWO (51% OFF) 
- UNLIMITED CANMORE ADVENTURES: $149 FOR A 2.5 HOUR PRIVATE FLY FISHING CLASS AND A FISHING DAY TRIP FOR 2 (51% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: MANILA HAIR SALON AND TANNING  $29 FOR A 75-MIN MANICURE AND PEDICURE (71% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: MINHAS MICRO BREWERY  $11 FOR ONE PIZZA WITH TWO CRAFT BEERS OR $20 FOR TWO PIZZAS WITH FOUR CRAFT BEERS (UP TO 55% OFF) 
- TEAMBUY PRODUCTS: $29 FOR A SMILE SCIENCES TEETH WHITENING KIT  AS SEEN ON THE DOCTORS TV SHOW (SAVE $270 OR 90% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: DAY MAID  $59 FOR A PROFESSIONAL CLEANING OF AN ENTIRE HOME (SAVE $176 OR 75% OFF) 
- REMINDER: STYLE AT HOME: $12 FOR 1-YEAR PRINT SUBSCRIPTION (56% OFF) 
- REMINDER: YUK YUKS  $19 FOR STAND-UP COMEDY SHOW FOR TWO (UP TO 50% OFF) 
- HUDSONS BAY: ONE DAY SALES  SAVE UP TO 75% OFF EFFY DIAMOND EARRINGS (DEC 10) 
- COSTCO: $70 OFF ANY SET OF 4 BRIDGESTONE TIRES + EXTRA $40 OFF INSTALLATION (UNTIL JAN 5) 
- AIR CANADA: 12 DAYS OF HOLIDAY DEALS (DEC 9-20) 
- CHAPTERS INDIGO: EXTRA $5 OFF PROMO CODE + GREAT GIFT IDEAS + FREE SHIPPING, NO MINIMUM (DEC 10-12) 
- TOMS SHOES: FRIENDS & FAMILY SALE  20% OFF ALL PURCHASES + FREE SHIPPING (DEC 10-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WHATABLOOM.COM  $25 FOR $50 CREDIT FOR BOUQUETS, GIFT BASKETS AND MORE DELIVERED ANYWHERE IN CANADA (50% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: EPIC LASER AND SPA CLINIC  $99 FOR 1 YEAR OF UNLIMITED LASER HAIR REMOVAL ON 3 BODY PARTS (SAVE $2,401 OR 96% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: CALGARY FIT BODY BOOTCAMP  $49 FOR THE ULTIMATE HOLIDAY BODY SLIMMING PACKAGE FOR YOU AND A FRIEND: 30 DAYS OF UNLIMITED FIT BODY BOOTCAMP, PLUS A 30 MINUTE THERAPEUTIC R.M.T. MASSAGE, AND A $125 GIFT CARD THAT CAN BE USED TOWARDS BOOTCAMP, NUTRITION PLAN, & MORE (SAVE $413 OR 89% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: OSTERIA DE MEDICI  $196 FOR A FOUR-COURSE ITALIAN DINNER FOR TWO (SAVE $97 OR 49% OFF) 
- BEAU SKINCARE CLINIC: $49 FOR ONE IPL PHOTOFACIAL (67% OFF) 
- YUK YUKS: $19 FOR 2-FOR-1 ADMISSION TICKETS (50% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: CALALTA AUTO GLASS  $20 FOR 3 WINDSHIELD CHIP REPAIRS OR $120 CREDIT TOWARDS A WINDSHIELD REPLACEMENT (67% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: SHE APPAREL  $22 FOR A THREE-PACK OF LACE UNDERWEAR AND BRA FITTING ﻿(45% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: RAJDOOT  $15 FOR $30 WORTH OF INDIAN FARE AND DRINKS FOR TWO, OR $25 FOR $50 FOR FOUR (50% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: AUTO PRO STOP  $19 FOR A COMPLETE OIL, LUBE AND FILTER CHANGE PACKAGE OR $29 FOR A FULL WINTERIZATION PACKAGE INCLUDING TIRE ROTATION AND TIRE EXCHANGE (51% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: STIX BAR & GRILL  $20 FOR ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT WINGS + A PITCHER OF DOMESTIC BEER FOR 2 (56% OFF) 
- IKEA  CALGARY WACKY WEDNESDAY DEAL OF THE DAY (DEC 11) 
- BEST BUY: SNEAK PEEK AT HOLIDAY WRAP-UP SALE (DEC 12) 
- HUDSONS BAY: ONE DAY SALES  BUY 1, GET 2 FREE LUGGAGE (DEC 11) 
- TOYS R US: VIDEO GAMES  BUY ONE, GET ONE 40% OFF (UNTIL DEC 12) 
- 35% OFF AT GAP, BANANA REPUBLIC AND OLD NAVY (DEC 11-12) 
- ENTERTAINMENT: 2-DAY PROMO  GET 2 COUPON BOOKS FOR ONLY $35 + FREE SHIPPING (DEC 10-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: KICKERS SMOKED MEAT AND DELI  $19 FOR A 2 PERSON OR $35 FOR A 4 PERSON DELI DINNER WITH PREMIUM BEERS (52% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: CRACKMASTERS CALGARY  $49 FOR A DELUXE INTERIOR DETAIL PACKAGE OR AN EXTERIOR CLEANING PACKAGE (SAVE $111 OR 69% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: THE YARDHOUSE  $22 FOR $40 WORTH OF PUB FOOD AND DRINKS (UP TO 50% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: VIRGIN LOOK  $99 FOR SIX IPL HAIR-REMOVAL SESSIONS FOR A SMALL AREA (80% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: CALGARY ANTI-AGING SPA  $59 FOR A TOTAL EYE REJUVENATION TREATMENT USING REFIRME SKIN TIGHTENING & MATRIX WRINKLE REDUCTION OR $99 FOR 2 (96% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: ENDEARING SMILES  $89 FOR ONE OR $129 FOR TWO IN-OFFICE LED TEETH-WHITENING TREATMENTS (UP TO 74% OFF) 
- WORLD CLASS KNIFE SET: $35 FOR A WORLD CLASS CHEFS KNIFE 18-PIECE KNIFE SET (SAVE $104 OR 75% OFF) 
- EARTH WATCHES: $54.99 FOR MENS AND UNISEX WATCHES. MULTIPLE STYLES AND COLOURS AVAILABLE (56% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: YUK YUKS  $19 FOR STAND-UP COMEDY SHOW FOR TWO (UP TO 50% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: CRACKMASTERS CALGARY  $49 FOR AN INTERIOR CAR CLEANING PACKAGE (SAVE $111 OR 69% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: SPRINGBANK AERO SERVICES  $149 AND UP FOR ONE OR TWO 30-MIN DISCOVERY FLIGHTS AND A 40-HR PRIVATE PILOT GROUND SCHOOL CLASS (SAVE UP TO 79% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: FELIX SKINCARE CLINIC  $99 FOR 1 YEAR OF UNLIMITED MICRODERMABRASION TREATMENTS (SAVE $461 OR 82% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: BARE ESTHETICS AND BEAUTY EQUIPMENT CORP  $69 FOR TWO 60-MINUTE RMT MASSAGES (SAVE $91 OR 57% OFF) 
- BEST BUY: HOLIDAY WRAP-UP SALE, IN-STORE ONLY (DEC 12) 
- ING DIRECT: FREE $50 HOLIDAY DOUBLE BONUS + FREE BANKING + FREE $100 BONUS FOR THRIVE CHEQUING ACCOUNT WITH PAYROLL (UNTIL DEC 31) 
- HOT DEAL: SHOP.CA  $25 FREE SIGN-UP CREDIT + $25 FREE PAYPAL CREDIT + 10% EBATES CASH BACK OFFER 
- TODAY IS FREE SHIPPING DAY CANADA (DEC 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 13 Deals:

- I WAS INTERVIEWED BY GLOBAL TV ABOUT THE GOLDEN INN RESTAURANT 
- HOT DEAL: DERMA VITAL  $99 FOR A SKEYNDOR GLOBAL LIFT TREATMENT ON JAWLINE OR NECK (SAVE $251 OR 72% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: CALGARY ANTI-AGING SPA  $39 FOR 3 SPIDER VEIN / BROKEN CAPILLARY IPL TREATMENTS (SAVE $1,461 OR 97% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: SALT AND PEPPER  $22 FOR $40 WORTH OF MEXICAN CUISINE (45% OFF) 
- CAPTURE THE FLAG: $39 FOR PAINTBALL PACKAGE FOR TWO PEOPLE (51% OFF) 
- RUSTY WALLACE RACING EXPERIENCE: $64 FOR A 1-HOUR, 3-LAP SHOTGUN RIDE-ALONG OR $174 FOR 2-HOUR, 10-LAP QUALIFIER RACING EXPERIENCE (51% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: TEAMBUY PRODUCTS  $6 AND UP FOR A 3 METER LENGTH APPLE DEVICE CHARGER  TAX INCLUDED (85% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: MINHAS MICRO BREWERY  $11 FOR ONE PIZZA WITH TWO CRAFT BEERS OR $20 FOR TWO PIZZAS WITH FOUR CRAFT BEERS (UP TO 55% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: VICTORIA HALL PHOTOGRAPHY  $49 FOR A BOUDOIR PHOTO PACKAGE (SAVE $250 OR 84% OFF) 
- REMINDER: THE YARDHOUSE  $22 FOR $40 WORTH OF PUB FOOD AND DRINKS (UP TO 50% OFF) 
- ENTERTAINMENT: ALL COUPON BOOKS ONLY $19.99 + FREE SHIPPING (DEC 12-19) 
- GAP: SAVE 40% OFF YOUR PURCHASE  ONLINE ONLY (DEC 13-14) 
- DYNAMITE CLOTHING: 25% OFF EVERYTHING + FREE SHIPPING (DEC 12-15) 
- IKEA: MIDNIGHT MADNESS SALE  GET 50% OFF HUNDREDS OF ITEMS (DEC 13, 6PM  MIDNIGHT)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 14 Deals:

- LIVINGSOCIAL.COM: EXTRA 20% OFF PROMO CODE (DEC 14-15) 
- HOT DEAL: ASIAN BRIDAL DESIGN STUDIO AND SPA  $39 FOR MANICURE, PEDICURE AND 30-MINUTE FULL BODY MASSAGE (70% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: SKINSCIENCE CLINIC  $49 FOR A ONE-HOUR MAKEUP LESSON AND APPLICATION FOR ONE OR $79 FOR TWO (UP TO 71% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: CANADAS SPORTS HALL OF FAME  $13 FOR 2 ADULT TICKETS, $20 FOR 2 ADULT AND 2 YOUTH TICKETS OR $27 FOR AN ANNUAL PASS (50% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: ORAL SPA  $29 FOR 1 OR $50 FOR 2 PHARMACEUTICAL GRADE TEETH WHITENING SESSIONS (SAVE $121 OR 81% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: OSTERIA DE MEDICI  $196 FOR A FOUR-COURSE ITALIAN DINNER FOR TWO (SAVE $97 OR 49% OFF) 
- EXTENDED: TOMS SHOES  FRIENDS & FAMILY SALE  20% OFF ALL PURCHASES + FREE SHIPPING (UNTIL DEC 17) 
- FUTURE SHOP: CUSTOMER APPRECIATION SALE (DEC 14-15) 
- CHAPTERS INDIGO: EXTRA 15% OFF WEEKENDS PROMO CODE (DEC 14-15) 
- HUDSONS BAY: ONE DAY SALES  30% OFF DESIGNER WATCHES (DEC 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: BOW TROUT FISHING ADVENTURES  $75 FOR A THREE-HOUR INTRODUCTORY FLY-FISHING LESSON FOR ONE OR $150 FOR TWO (50% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: ENOTECA  $79 FOR A WINE TASTING FOR TWO WITH FOUR WINES AND FOOD PAIRING (67% OFF) 
- HOT DEAL: THE HOCKEY NEWS  $25 FOR 28 PRINT ISSUES (53% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: TURNER VALLEY GOLF AND COUNTRY CLUB  $99 FOR 18 HOLES OF GOLF FOR 2 INCLUDING CART, 2 BUCKETS OF RANGE BALLS AND A $20 DINING CREDIT  FOURSOME OPTION AVAILABLE (SAVE $121 OR 55% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: CARSTAIRS GOLF CLUB  $79 FOR 18 HOLES OF GOLF FOR 2, POWER CART, 2 BUCKETS OF RANGE BALLS AND 2 DRINKS (50% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: THE YARDHOUSE  $22 FOR $40 WORTH OF PUB FOOD AND DRINKS (UP TO 50% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: SHE APPAREL  $22 FOR A THREE-PACK OF LACE UNDERWEAR AND BRA FITTING ﻿(45% OFF) 
- LAST CHANCE: LIVINGSOCIAL.COM  EXTRA 20% OFF PROMO CODE (DEC 14-15) 
- REMINDER: ING DIRECT  FREE $50 HOLIDAY DOUBLE BONUS + FREE BANKING + FREE $100 BONUS FOR THRIVE CHEQUING ACCOUNT WITH PAYROLL (UNTIL DEC 31) 
- REMINDER: SHOP.CA  $25 FREE SIGN-UP CREDIT + $25 FREE PAYPAL CREDIT + 10% EBATES CASH BACK OFFER 
- BEST BUY: FLASH SALE  LAPTOP AND MACBOOK SALE (DEC 15) 
- COACH: 25% OFF COUPON (UNTIL DEC 18) 
- TOYS R US: 30% OFF HASBRO BRAND TOYS (UNTIL DEC 19) 
- LIDS.CA: EXTRA 20% OFF COUPON CODE (DEC 14-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: American Apparel  $20 for $40 to Spend In-Store or $20 for $40 to Spend Online  Valid at all Canadian Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Smokes Poutinerie  $15 for a $25 Re-loadable Gift Card (40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant  $20 for an English Pub Meal with Beer Flights for Two or $39 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  $35 for $100 Towards All Custom Photo Books  FREE SHIPPING (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Emphasis Hair Design  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry & Style + 50% Off Full Colour Or Highlights (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $39 for a One-Hour In-Studio Photo Session with Images (94% Off) 
- Snapfish: $19 for Two 20-Page 8x11 Linen Cover Photo Books (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $89 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage  Multiple Options Available (Save $251 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Min Manicure and Pedicure (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $39 for Two 60 Minute Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Stress, Confidence and More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $25 for a Jamie Oliver Seasoning Kit + Free Shipping (44% Off) 
- IKEA: Winter Sale  Up to 50% Off Hundreds of Items (Until Jan 6) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $100 or more (Dec 16) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $14.99 for Mens Multi-Pack Underwear and Undershirts + 50% Off Calvin Klein Socks (Dec 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 17 Deals:

- YYC Deals: Truly Amazing Flight Deals from Calgary 
- HOT DEAL: Steam Dry Canada  $49 for a Complete Duct and Furnace Cleaning for Your Home (Save $150 or 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine Inc.  $29 for an Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- fotoscool: $79 for a Six-Hour DSLR Photography Workshop Taught by a Renowned Professional Photographer (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $39 for a Professional Carpet Cleaning of 3 Rooms and a Hallway (79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Miracle Noodle  $25 for a 12 Pack of Low Calorie, Zero Carb Miracle Noodles in 5 Delicious Flavours  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home (Save $176 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $2,401 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WhatABloom.com  $25 for $50 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets and More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag.com: $25 for a Jamie Oliver Seasoning Kit + Free Shipping (44% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Apparel  $20 for $40 to Spend In-Store or $20 for $40 to Spend Online  Valid at all Canadian Locations (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant  $20 for an English Pub Meal with Beer Flights for Two or $39 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- Best Buy: 1-Day TV Flash Sale (Dec 17) 
- Harveys: Printable Coupons  BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deal (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sunset Resorts Canmore  $79 and Up for a 2-Night Stay with $100 Gift Certificate at the 4-Star Iron Goat Restaurant (Save $250 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Harlem Globetrotters  $33 for One G-Pass at the Scotiabank Saddledome on Thursday, March 6, at 7 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Rockys Sausage House: $20 for $40 Worth of Sausages and Deli Meats (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fotoscool  $79 for a Full-Day Basic DSLR Photography Workshop with Brad Wrobleski (Save $201 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Winterization Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Bar & Grill  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings + a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Kickers Smoked Meat and Deli  $19 for a 2 Person OR $35 for a 4 Person Deli Dinner with Premium Beers (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $6 and Up for a 3 Meter Length Apple Device Charger  Tax Included (85% Off) 
- REMINDER: Supreme Shine Inc.  $29 for an Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- Best Buy: 1-Day Tablet Flash Sale (Dec 18) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 18) 
- Banana Republic: 50% Off Your Online Purchase (Dec 18) 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Until Dec 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $27 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (66% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...to-50-off.html 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $10 for One 12-Inch Pizza, Two Souvenir Glasses, and Two 12 oz. Beers (50% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours  Christmas Special: $355 for a Helicopter Tour and Snoeshowing Experience for 2 with Hot Chocolate and a Commemorative Photo (38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Unlimited Canmore Adventures  $49 for $150 towards any Fishing Tour (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Caribbean Dreams Diving  $175 for a PADI Open-Water Diver-Certification Course (Save $200 or 53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a iPhone 4/4S External Power Case or $19 for a iPhone 5 External Power Case (75% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $5.99 for a 40-Page Custom Photo Book. Four Options Available (Up to 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant  $20 for an English Pub Meal with Beer Flights for Two or $39 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: American Apparel  $20 for $40 to Spend In-Store or $20 for $40 to Spend Online  Valid at all Canadian Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $69 for Two 60-Minute RMT Massages (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $99 for a SKEYNDOR Global Lift Treatment on Jawline or Neck (Save $251 or 72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Harlem Globetrotters  $33 for One G-Pass at the Scotiabank Saddledome on Thursday, March 6, at 7 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  40% Off Watches (Dec 19) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra $5 Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Dec 31) 
- Mexx: Holiday Sale  50% Off Everything (Until Dec 25) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Online Purchase + Free Shippping (Dec 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 6 Body Parts (Save $5,801 or 97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prestige Health Group  Medical Aesthetics and Organic Spa: $49.99 for One or $79.99 for Two Ayervedic Facials (Up to 68% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser  $99 for 5 Anti-Cellulite and Skin Tightening Treatments OR $125 for 8 (94% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $44 for a HAIR Rage Pro Salon Model Flat Iron  Tax Included (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine Inc.  $29 for an Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa  $39 for Manicure, Pedicure and 30-Minute Full Body Massage (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Marble Slab Creamery  $11 for 2 Litres of Ice Cream, $8 for Two Cones﻿ of Ice Cream, and $22 for One Ice-Cream Cake(Up to 50% Off) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Flyer is here 
- Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister Co: 50% Off Entire Store. In-Store and Online 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $19.99 for Michael Kors Dress Shirts (Dec 20) 
- Holt Renfrew: Wrap It Up Sale  Save 60% Off (Dec 20, 6pm-12am) 
- Dynamite Clothing: Holiday Glam Sale  30% Off Everything + Free Shippng (Dec 19-22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Dec 20-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa  $39 for Manicure, Pedicure and 30-Minute Full Body Massage (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $20 for Snow Tubing or $59 for an Afternoon Guided Snowshoe Tour for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Rooted Fitness CrossFit: $85 for One Month of Unlimited CrossFit Classes (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Turner Valley Golf and Country Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and a $20 Dining Credit  Foursome Option Available (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Dec 20-21) 
- Entertainment: $10 Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Dec 20-25) 
- Banana Republic: 50% Off 1 Item or 40% Off Your Purchase + Extra 25% Off (Dec 21-22) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $129.99 for Samsonite 2-Piece Luggage Set  Save up to $440 (Dec 21) 
- Naturalizer: Save Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Until Dec 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Mr. Tire Canada  $49 for a Mobile Seasonal Tire Rotation (59% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for an Animal Hat with Built-In Mittens  8 Styles (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Marble Slab Creamery  $11 for 2 Litres of Ice Cream, $8 for Two Cones﻿ of Ice Cream, and $22 for One Ice-Cream Cake(Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Smokes Poutinerie  $15 for a $25 Re-loadable Gift Card (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $35 for $100 Towards All Custom Photo Books  Free Shipping (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada: $5.99 for a 40-Page Custom Photo Book. Four Options Available (Up to 75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $20 for Snow Tubing or $59 for an Afternoon Guided Snowshoe Tour for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $29.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Cotton Sweater (Dec 22) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $100 or more (Dec 22-23) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Buy 1 Ice Cream, Get 1 Free Coupon (Until Dec 22) 
- The Body Shop: 50% Off Sitewide Promo Code + 8% Cash Back on Ebates.ca (Until Dec 29) 
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Sale Starts Now  Save 20-60% Off Everything

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzannes Presents The Carmichael Dining Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Lunch or Brunch for Two or $50 for $80 for Dinner Bistro Cuisine for Two or $99 for $160 for Four (38% Off) 
- Rooted Fitness CrossFit: $85 for One Month of Unlimited CrossFit Classes (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DermaLife Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MMA Fit Boot Camp  $39 for 30 or $99 for 90 Days of Unlimited Boot-Camp Classes (Up to 72% Off) 
- Snapfish Canada: $19 for Two 12-Month 8×11 Photo Calendars (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Power Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and 2 Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $39 for Two 60 Minute Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Stress, Confidence and More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $89 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage  Multiple Options Available (Save $251 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Steam Dry Canada  $49 for a Complete Duct and Furnace Cleaning for Your Home (Save $150 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Custom Gifts 360  $19 for a Custom 16×20 Canvas  Tax Included (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: ING Direct  Free $50 Holiday Double Bonus + Free $100 Bonus for THRiVE Chequing Account with Payroll (Until Dec 31) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale  Early Flyer Preview 
- Future Shop: Boxing Day Sale  Preview the flyer now 
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals Week Starts Now 
- TOMS Shoes: Boxing Week  15% Off Any Purchase + Free Shipping (Dec 23-29) 
- LivingSocial.com: Last Minute Gifts  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Dec 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Felix Skincare Clinic  $55 for Choice of a 60 Minute Massage and 60 Minute Facial OR 3 Brazilian Waxes (Save $110 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Creative Lashes by Casey  $99 for Lash Extensions with Sealer and Paraffin Mani-Pedi (Save $108 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (77% Off) 
- Felix Skin Care Clinic: $29 for a 60-Minute Massage OR $55 for Two 60-Minute Massages (64% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for an ISO Dual Voltage Curling Iron  Tax Included (Save $210 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $20 for Snow Tubing or $59 for an Afternoon Guided Snowshoe Tour for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jacqueline Suzannes Presents The Carmichael Dining Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Lunch or Brunch for Two or $50 for $80 for Dinner Bistro Cuisine for Two or $99 for $160 for Four (38% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Dec 23-31) 
- Ebates.ca: Holiday Double Cash Back 
- CineplexStore.com: Boxing Week Sale  50% Off All Digital Download, Blu-Ray and DVD + Free Movie Ticket

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Boxing Day!

I just posted a comprehensive list of all the best Boxing Day deals in Calgary: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2013...ry-dec-26.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

You can save 35% off all regular priced merchandise (including jersey's) at Flames Fanattic's website during their Boxing Week Sale from Dec 26-31. The sale is valid online only.

http://www.flamesport.com/store/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 27 Deals:

- Boxing Week 2013 Shopping Sales in Calgary 
- HOT DEAL: Elkhorn at Falcon Crest Lodge  $99 and Up for a 2-Night Stay for a Family of 4 with 2 Steakhouse Vouchers, Canmore AB (Save $246 or 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banff Voyager Inn  $65 to Stay for two. Dates Available into January. 
- HOT DEAL: The Mongolie Grill  $15 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue, Food, and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prestige Health Group  $39 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment with an IPL Skin-tightening Treatment OR Oxygenating Facial Peel (79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fernie Slopeside Lodge  $279 for a 2-Night Stay for 2 with Optional Lift Tickets  7 Days a Week (Save $195 or 41% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for a 3-Pack Single Brewing Coffee Filters Measuring Spoon  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa  $39 for Manicure, Pedicure and 30-Minute Full Body Massage (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Boxing Week Deals Continue (Dec 25  Jan 1) 
- Buytopia.ca: Boxing Week Blowout  Extra 10% Off Sitewide + Free Products + New Price Drops (Dec 26-31) 
- Entertainment: End of Year Sale  70% Off + Free Shipping when you become an Annual Renewal Member (Dec 27-30) 
- Ebates.ca: Boxing Week Sale  Double Cash Back at over 100 Stores 
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Week Deals  Save up to 65% Off (Dec 27  Jan 2) 
- Calgary Flames FanAttic: Boxing Week Sale  35% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise  Online Only (Dec 24-31) 
- Boxing Day 2013 Shopping Deals in Calgary (Dec 26) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure and a 65-Min Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- She Apparel  $35 for $70 Worth of Bras with Custom Fitting and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- Shop.ca: Boxing Week Blowout  $25 Free Sign-Up Credit + 10% Ebates Double Cash Back Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Wok Box  $12 for Two Noodle, Rice, or Curry Boxes or $23 for Four Boxes  Multiple Locations (Save up to 48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jerusalem Shawarma and Bakery  $15 for 2 Regular Shawarmas, 2 Sides or Desserts of Your Choice and 2 Soft Drinks (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: PInk Permanent Ink Clinic  $50 for $350 to Spend on Permanent Eyeliner, Lip Liner, or Eyebrows (86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Banff Voyager Inn  $65 for a Standard Room (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Elkhorn at Falcon Crest Lodge  $99 and Up for a 2-Night Stay for a Family of 4 with 2 Steakhouse Vouchers, Canmore AB (Save $246 or 71% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Mongolie Grill  $15 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue, Food, and Drink (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hudsons Bay  Boxing Week Deals  Save up to 65% Off (Dec 27  Jan 2) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 28  Jan 2) 
- Future Shop: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 28  Jan 2) 
- WestJet: Extra 15% Off Promo Code for Canada, US, Mexico, Caribbean and Costa Rica (Book by Dec 29) 
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Sale  Save 15% Off (Book by Dec 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for a Round of Golf for Two or $149 for Four with Cart and Hot Dogs (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ELLE Canada  $7 for a One-Year Magazine Print Subscription (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal On 6 Body Parts (97% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $29 for a Dry Vapourizer Pen Kit (Save$131 or 82% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $34.99 for a Luxury 5-Watch Storage Case (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ING Direct  Free $50 Holiday Double Bonus + Free $100 Bonus for THRiVE Chequing Account with Payroll (Until Dec 31) 
- LAST CHANCE: Elkhorn at Falcon Crest Lodge  $99 and Up for a 2-Night Stay for a Family of 4 with 2 Steakhouse Vouchers, Canmore AB (Save $246 or 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: She Apparel  $35 for $70 Worth of Bras with Custom Fitting and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jerusalem Shawarma and Bakery  $15 for 2 Regular Shawarmas, 2 Sides or Desserts of Your Choice and 2 Soft Drinks (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Wok Box  $12 for Two Noodle, Rice, or Curry Boxes or $23 for Four Boxes  Multiple Locations (Save up to 48% Off) 
- JACOB: Extra 50% Off Sale Items 
- Future Shop: Appliance Overstock Clearout Sale 
- Gymboree: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Entire Purchase + Extra 25% Off Code (Dec 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser  $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts for One Year (96% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 2600 mAh External Battery Tube  Tax Included (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Carstairs Golf Club  $79 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2, Power Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and 2 Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Steam Dry Canada  $49 for a Complete Duct and Furnace Cleaning for Your Home (Save $150 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $39 for Two 60 Minute Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss, Smoking Cessation, Stress, Confidence and More (Save $258 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Felix Skincare Clinic  $55 for Choice of a 60 Minute Massage and 60 Minute Facial OR 3 Brazilian Waxes (Save $110 or 67% Off) 
- Sephora: Extra 20% Off Sale Items Promo Code (Until Jan 1) 
- WagJag: $22 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine (65% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Boxing Week Event Continues  Save 20-60% Off Everything 
- McDonalds Canada: New Printable Coupons! 
- Expedia.ca: Free $75 Chinook Gift Card for every Night you stay at Calgary Downtown Hotel (Book by Jan 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Dinner and a Show for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Lashious: $65 for a Full Set of Synthetic Eyelash Extensions (52% Off) 
- Low Carb Canada: $25 for a 12-Pack of Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Noodles  As Seen on Dr. Oz (50% Off) 
- Healthy Body: $20 for a 3-Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for Interior and Exterior Car Detailing, Including Hand Wash, Dry, Full Interior Vacuum, Floor Mat Shampoo, Odour Eliminator and Wipe Down of Dash (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fotoscool  $79 for a Full-Day Basic DSLR Photography Workshop with Brad Wrobleski (Save $201 or 72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $7 for a 3-Pack Single Brewing Coffee Filters Measuring Spoon  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: ELLE Canada  $7 for a One-Year Magazine Print Subscription (53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 2-12) 
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you spend $25 (Jan 2-9) 
- Future Shop and Best Buy: Xbox One Console in Stock! 
- Sport Chek: Team Assist Program Season 4  Lots of FREE Coupons 
- Ebates.ca: New Year, New You  Kick Start 2014 with Double Cash Back

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for a Deluxe Interior Package OR $39 for a Complete Odour Removal Package (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Waxy Boutique: $29 for a Brazilian Wax (52% Off) 
- Kickers Smoked Meat and Deli: $19 for a 2 Person OR $35 for a 4 Person Deli Dinner with Premium Beers (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $18 for a PU Leather iPad Mini Case with 360 Rotating Stand PLUS Stylus and Screen Protector (70% Off) 
- Protein To Go: $36 for 24 Protein Smoothie Shots  Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Artopia Studios Inc  $25 for Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jerusalem Shawarma and Bakery  $15 for 2 Regular Shawarmas, 2 Sides or Desserts of Your Choice and 2 Soft Drinks (53% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Travel Deals Promo Code (Jan 3-7) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off your Purchase of $75 Coupon (Jan 3) 
- Air Canada: The World is on Sale (Book by Jan 13) 
- WestJet: New Years Seat Sale (Book by Jan 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: OK Tire & Auto Service Okotoks  $34 for Standard, $69 for Synthetic, or $99 for Diesel Oil-Change Package (Up to 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon And Tanning  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Style, Blowdry, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Full Colour or Partial Hi-Lites (Save $146 or 79% Off) 
- Phamtastic Nails & Spa: $24 for a Full Brazilian Wax for women (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $55 and Up for a White Duck Down and Feather Duvet (75% Off) 
- TOMS Shoes: $20 Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping (Jan 3-12) 
- Hudsons Bay: Winter Clearance  Save up to 60% Off 
- Chapters Indigo: 50% Off Top 50 Books of 2014 + 15% Off Weekends Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tutti Frutti Frozen Yogurt  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Choklat  $10 for $20 Worth of Handmade Chocolate Truffles (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: World Health  $24 for 1-Month Executive Membership & 2﻿ Personal Fitness Consultations (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- nonstopGOLF: $119 for Two One-Hour TrackMan Golf Swing Analysis Sessions (54% Off) 
- Beauty Square: $29 for a 60-Minute Manicure and Pedicure including Cuticles, Polish, and Foot Massage (59% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $25 for an Embroidered Heavy Microfiber Sheet Set  Tax Included (49% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: OK Tire & Auto Service Okotoks  $34 for Standard, $69 for Synthetic, or $99 for Diesel Oil-Change Package (Up to 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $39 for a Manicure, Pedicure and a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $18 for a PU Leather iPad Mini Case with 360 Rotating Stand PLUS Stylus and Screen Protector (70% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 6-12) 
- Addition Elle: Activewear is Buy One, Get One 50% Off (Jan 1-12) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Free $10 Gift Card when you Spend $50 (Jan 6-10) 
- Harveys: Printable Coupons  BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deal (Until Feb 28) 
- Chapters Indigo: Winter Clearance Sale  Save up to 75% Off Books, Toys, Gifts and more

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $69 for Two 60-Minute RMT Massages (Save $91 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Love You Kickboxing  $45 for 10 or $70 for 20 Womens Group Fitness ﻿Kickboxing Classes (Up to 82% Off) 
- DermaLife Laser: $99 for Two Womens Photofacial Treatments (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Autocare Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More at 8 Locations (90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Beauty  $39 for a Manicure, Pedicure and a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Slim Fit Waterproof and Shock Resistant iPhone 4/4s or iPhone 5 Case (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Virginlook Laser Clinic  $39 for 2 Microdermabrasions and 1 IPL Photofacial (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $59.99 for HSI Professional 1-Inch Digital Flat Iron Hair Straightener﻿ (Save $170 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Healthy Body: $20 for a 3-Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia (80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Choklat  $10 for $20 Worth of Handmade Chocolate Truffles (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: World Health  $24 for 1-Month Executive Membership & 2﻿ Personal Fitness Consultations (77% Off) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Week Extended Sale (Until Jan 9) 
- Future Shop: Boxing Week Sale Held Over (Until Jan 9) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Your Purchase + Extra 25% Off Code (Jan 7) 
- East Side Marios: Get a $25 Voucher for only $12 (Until Feb 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  Multiple Locations  $20 for 30 Classes﻿ (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Barlow Autopro  $39 for a 100-Point Inspection with an Oil Change (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Fine Art Bartending Calgary: $299 for a One-Week Full Bartending Certification Course for One or $550 for Two (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tutti Frutti Frozen Yogurt  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure and a 65-Min Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit and Use of Robe and Slippers (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 8) 
- WestJet: New Years Sale Extended (Book by Jan 13) 
- Entertainment Book: Save 70% Off + Free Shipping when you become an Annual Renewal Member (Jan 7-13) 
- Starbucks: Treat Receipt  Get any Grande Beverage for $2 after 2pm with Morning Receipt (Until Jan 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $39 for 2 Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasions and 1 Glycolic Peel (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ceroc Calgary  $30 for a 6-Week Dance Class for a Couple OR $20 for One Person (Save $100 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique  $99 for Three or $159 for Six Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Up to 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Holiday Inn Canmore  $139 for 2-Night Stay (Save $61 or 31% Off) 
- Beadworks: $25 for $50 to Spend on Beads, Tools, and Accessories (50% Off) 
- Delfin Spa: $20 and Up for Bio Ceramic Anti Cellulite Capris or Shorts  As Seen on Dr. Oz (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Choklat  $10 for $20 Worth of Handmade Chocolate Truffles (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: World Health  $24 for 1-Month Executive Membership & 2﻿ Personal Fitness Consultations (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for a Deluxe Interior Package OR $39 for a Complete Odour Removal Package (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 for Small Steeped Tea or Specialty Teas 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off 
- P&G brandSAVER: Over $102 in Coupons Savings

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Azzuro Terra Laser & Hair Salon  $85 for a Spa Package for One or Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Save $119 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sears Portrait Studios  $35 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints or $20 for a Passport Photo Package (Up to 81% Off) 
- Moroccan Jannah: 15 for $30 to Spend on Moroccan Fare (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Flexible 300 LED Multi-Colour Light Strip with Remote Control  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon And Tanning  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Style, Blowdry, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Full Colour or Partial Hi-Lites (Save $146 or 79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- REMINDER: Holiday Inn Canmore  $139 for 2-Night Stay (Save $61 or 31% Off) 
- WagJag: Up to 32% off Nestlé Kit Kat 2-Finger Bars + Free Shipping 
- Best Buy: Huge Clearout Event (Jan 10-16) 
- Future Shop: New Year Clearout Deals (Jan 10-16) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 Coupon (Until Feb 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: fotoscool  $29 for a Photography Seminar (Save $120 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center  $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Center  $49 for One or $79 for Two Private Lessons, Group Classes, and Practice Parties (Up to 70% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 and Up for Bluetooth Shower Speakers  Tax Included (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ochre Studio  $39 for a Full Set of Silk, Mink, or Siberian Mink Eyelash Extension with Option for Fill (Up to 61% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 50% Off Top 50 Books + 15% Off Toys, Home Décor, Gifts 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale (Until Jan 23) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase (Jan 17-20) 
- WagJag.com: New Website + Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Until Jan 22) 
- Edible Arrangements: Free Dipped Pineapple Pop Coupon (Until Jan 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Grand Rockies Resort in Canmore  $359 and Up for a 3-Night Stay in a 1-Bedroom Condo with $100 Gift Card at the 4-Star Iron Goat Restaurant (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $20 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Riverside Golf Centre  $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $99 for 4 Refirme Skin Tightening Treatments on Neck, Cheeks, Upper Arm, Stomach, Legs and Brazilian Area (Save $897 or 90% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: Big Semi-Annual Sale  Save up to 75% Off (Until Jan 19) 
- Sport Chek: Legendary Winter Event (Save up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 20 Deals:

- ING Direct: Free $25 New Client Bonus + 2.5% TFSA Interest 
- HOT DEAL: Fine Art Bartending School  $299 for a One-Week Bartending Certification Course for One or Two with One-Year Membership (Up to 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sbarro  $20 for an XL Pizza, Garlic Bread, 4 Drinks, and More (51% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $20 for a Womens or Mens Brazilian Wax (67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Felix Skincare Clinic  $89 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for One Year on 3 Body Parts OR $149 for 5 Body Parts (96% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for $40 to Spend on Ink and Toner Cartridges (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Furnace Cleaning  $69 for ﻿Furnace and Duct Cleaning With Furnace Air Filter (Save $110 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eminence Spa  $39 for a Wash, Cut, Style, Deep Conditioning Treatment and Choice of Partial Hi-Lites or Full Colouring (Save $111 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mountain High Adventures  $125 for a Full Day Rocky Mountain Whitewater Rafting Adventure for 2 with Lunch (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 20-26) 
- Joe Fresh: $20 Off $100 Purchase Promo Code (Until Jan 21) 
- Sears: Baby Days  Save up to 40% Off Baby Products

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 21 Deals:

- Why All Trips Become Groupon/TeamBuy Trips! 
- HOT DEAL: Calgarys Best Pubs  $24 for Two or $44 for Four Gourmet Burgers and 20-Ounce Draught Beers (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Deep Therapy Relief  $58 for Two 60-Min RMT Deep Tissue, Therapeutic or Sports Massages (Save $102 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic  $199 for a Six-Week Weight-Loss Program (75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  7 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $415 or 92% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Pair of Wireless Bluetooth Earbuds  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning. Cleaning Supplies Included (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lashious  $59 and Up for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions (Save $76 or 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $59 for a Hilum Designer Ladies Watch by Earth  Choose From 4 Designs (Save $111 or 65% Off) 
- REMINDER: Juliets Day Spa: $20 for a Womens or Mens Brazilian Wax (67% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sbarro  $20 for an XL Pizza, Garlic Bread, 4 Drinks, and More (51% Off) 
- Best Buy: 1-Day Laptop and MacBook Flash Sale (Jan 21) 
- Golf Town: Annual Re-Grip Event (Until Feb 28) 
- KFC: New Printable Coupons (Until Mar 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $39 for a Studio Wall Portrait Series Package (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Great E.A.R.T.H. Expeditions  $119 for Eight-Hour or $539 for a Four-Day Adventure Tour﻿. Five Tours Available (Up to 46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arete Edmunds Fine Art Portraits  $89 for a One-Hour Womens Fine Art Photography Session (75% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $9 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook  Choose from Softcover or Hardcover (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Salon On Seventeenth  $35 for a 1.5 Hour Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snaggernet.com: $24 for a 3-Month Supply of DHA Omega-3 Supplements  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $15 for 3 Fun Cookbooks: Candy Creations, Too Cute To Eat and Disgustingly Delicious  Tax Included (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag.com: New Website + Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Until Jan 22) 
- REMINDER: Calgarys Best Pubs  $24 for Two or $44 for Four Gourmet Burgers and 20-Ounce Draught Beers (Up to 52% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 22) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale  15% Off Flights within Canada (Book by Jan 22) 
- WestJet: Getaway Sale  Save on flights within Canada or Vacation Packages to Sun Destinations (Book by Jan 23) 
- Shania Twain: Calgary Concert Presale Password Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Banzai Sushi and Teriyaki House  $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks  2 Locations (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rajdoot  $15 for $30 worth of Indian fare and drinks for Two, or $25 for $50 for Four (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $32 for 1 or $52 for 2 Peroxide-Free Teeth-Whitening Treatments (80% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for an iPhone 4 to iPhone 5 Converter  Tax Included (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cakes With Attitude  $15 for One OR $25 for Two Dozen Gourmet Cupcakes (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3-Month Supply of Tru Green Coffee Beans Weight Loss Supplement  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- REMINDER: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $39 for a Studio Wall Portrait Series Package with Single Image CD, Enhanced 16×20 Wall Portrait & 2 Enhanced 10×10 Specialty Portraits (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- Rexall Pharma Plus: $5 Off Coupon when you spend $25 (Jan 22-30) 
- Mexx: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off Sale Items (Until Jan 25) 
- Build-A-Bear Workshop: $10 Off a Purchase of $30 Coupon (Until Jan 27) 
- Pizza Hut: Any Medium Pizza + Any Toppings only $12.99 

The Banzai Sushi and Teriyaki House deal is a hot seller.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 24 Deals:

- My Interview with Calgary Herald and Swerve Magazine  Three Calgary brothers and the Golden Inns rebirth 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $99 for Two, $149 for Four, or $199 for Six Photofacials (Up to 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $29 for a 10 Group Dance Class Pass (71% Off) 
- Ace Roofing Alberta: $169 for Eavestrough and Gutter Cleaning with Comprehensive Roof Inspection (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $19 for Microdermabrasion OR Facial Peel OR $39 for 3 (91% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Passport and Travel Organizer (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgarys Best Pubs  $24 for Two or $44 for Four Gourmet Burgers and 20-Ounce Draught Beers (Up to 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Banzai Sushi and Teriyaki House  $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks  2 Locations (50% Off) 
- TOMS Shoes: $10 Off $65 Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Jan 24-31) 
- Entertainment Books: Save up to 64% Off  All Coupon Books only $18 + Free Shipping (Jan 23-26) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 14% Off Promo Code (Jan 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a 4 Course Dinner with Wine Pairing for 2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab  $39 for 5 or $49 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Studio  $39 for 1 OR $99 for 3 Glycolic Facial Peels (Save up to 66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glory of India  $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WTM Fitness  $59 for Ten Womens Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Grand Rockies Resort in Canmore  $359 and Up for a 3-Night Stay in a 1-Bedroom Condo with $100 Gift Card at the 4-Star Iron Goat Restaurant (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingSocial.com  Extra 14% Off Promo Code (Jan 24-26) 
- Harry Rosen: Harrys Winter Sale  50% Off Select Seasonal Merchandise 
- Armani Exchange: 40% Off All Styles or Extra 40% Off Sale Items (Jan 25-27) 
- Dynamite: 48 Hour Spring Fever  30% Off Everything + Free Shipping on Orders over $60 (Jan 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for Single-Day Admission for Two on February 27March 2 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: nonstopGOLF  $79 for a TrackMan Golf Combine Test with Follow-Up (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 for a 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal for One Foot or $299 for Two Feet (67% Off) 
- Easy Canvas Print: $29 for a 16 x 20 Gallery Wrapped Canvas Print (Save $101 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $49.99 for a Pursonic Deluxe Electric Toothbrush Bundle with UV Sanitizer Storage Axle and 12 Brush H﻿eads (Save $80 or 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Deep Therapy Relief  $58 for Two 60-Min RMT Deep Tissue, Therapeutic or Sports Massages (Save $102 or 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  7 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $415 or 92% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Jan 27  Feb 2) 
- Reebok.ca: 40% Off Sale Items + Extra 25% Off at Checkout (Until Feb 5) 
- Adidas.ca: 50% Off Sale Items + Extra 20% Off at Checkout 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Online Purchase or $50 Off $100 In-Store Purchase (Jan 27-28) 
- ING Direct: Free $25 New Client Bonus + 2.5% TFSA Interest

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Loungeburger  $15 for $30 Worth of Blue Ribbon Burgers, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Blaskin & Lane  $32 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation (52% Off) 
- Arthur Murray Dance Studio: $30 for Ten Drop-In Dance Classes or Practice Parties (70% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Microfiber Sheet Set in Choice of 7 Colours  Tax Included (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $39 for a Studio Wall Portrait Series Package with Single Image CD, Enhanced 16×20 Wall Portrait & 2 Enhanced 10×10 Specialty Portraits (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for Single-Day Admission for Two on February 27March 2 (50% Off) 
- Starbucks: FREE Drink when you Register a Gift Card (Until Feb 7) 
- GAP: 40% Off Regular Priced Items + 50% Off Sale Items (Jan 28-29) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Canadian Olympic Apparel (Until Feb 3) 
- Entertainment Books: All 2014 Coupon Books 35% Off + Free Shipping (Jan 27-31) 

The Loungeburger deal is going to be a hot seller.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America  Canadian Travel Hacking 
- HOT DEAL: Banzai  $11 for One or $22 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $20 Worth of Casual Japanese Food (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Tailored Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts, or a Two-Piece Cashmere Wool Suit (61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $59 for a Unique and Stylish Culm Designer Unisex Watch by Earth  Tax Included (Save $82 or 58% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $79.99 for an Atmos Rx Dry Herb Vaporizer Kit with Oil Attachment﻿. Multiple Colors Available (Save $109.96 or 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Banzai Sushi and Teriyaki House  $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks  2 Locations (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada: $9 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook  Choose from Softcover or Hardcover (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $15 for $40 to Spend on Ink and Toner Cartridges (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Loungeburger  $15 for $30 Worth of Blue Ribbon Burgers, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Blaskin & Lane  $32 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation (52% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 29) 
- Toys R Us: Clearance Deals 
- McDonalds: 20-Piece Chicken McNuggets Fan Pack for $13.99

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $69 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage (Save $271 or 80% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Picaboo: $20 for $60 Towards All Custom Photo Books (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $29 for a 10 Group Dance Class Pass (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America  Canadian Travel Hacking 
- Bath & Body Works: Take 20% Off Any $25 Purchase Coupon (Until Jan 30) 
- Little Burgundy: Extra 50% Off All Sale Boots, Shoes, Winter Accessories 
- LivingSocial: Exclusive Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Jan 30  Feb 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Le Château Outlets  $30 for $60 to Spend  Across Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for Single-Day Admission for Two on February 27March 2 (50% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Center & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- Magenta Studio Photo: $39 for a Professional Photo Session, 11 Prints, and a Digital Image (72% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a 3-Pack of Flavoured E-Hookah Pens  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Blaskin & Lane  $32 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a 4 Course Dinner with Wine Pairing for 2 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Esthetic Studio  $39 for 1 OR $99 for 3 Glycolic Facial Peels (Save up to 66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods  $49.99 for a Pursonic Deluxe Electric Toothbrush Bundle with UV Sanitizer Storage Axle and 12 Brush H﻿eads (Save $80 or 62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Banzai  $11 for One or $22 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $20 Worth of Casual Japanese Food (45% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Massive Winter Blowout (Jan 29  Feb 10) 
- Hudsons Bay: Spring Home Sale (Jan 31  Feb 6) 
- Naturalizer: Winter Clearance Event  Up to 70% Off + Extra 20% Off (Until Feb 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jodi O Photography  $49 or $59 for a Boudoir Photo Shoot with Digital Images. Two Options Available (Up to 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Market Collective  $5 for a 3-Day Music Festival Entry for Two or $10 for Four (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $5.99 for a 40-Page Custom Photo Book. Four Options Available (Up to 75% Off) 
- Mystical Masks: $59 for 60 Minutes of Party Services: Choice of Hair Feathers, Glitter Tattoos, Airbrush Tattoos, or Henna for up to Ten (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Banzai  $11 for One or $22 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $20 Worth of Casual Japanese Food (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Epic Beauty  $299 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (98% Off) 
- REMINDER: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for Single-Day Admission for Two on Feb 27Mar 2 (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Le Château Outlets  $30 for $60 to Spend  Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Disney Store: Buy One Plush, Get One for $1 
- Future Shop: Big Game Gadgets Sale (Jan 31  Feb 2) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off Entire Purchase (Jan 31  Feb 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America  Canadian Travel Hacking 
- HOT DEAL: Miko Photography  $49 for a One-Hour Shoot with Custom Cards or Prints (86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Beauty  $299 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (98% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods  $79.99 for an Atmos Rx Dry Herb Vaporizer Kit with Oil Attachment﻿ (Save $109.96 or 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Market Collective  $5 for a 3-Day Music Festival Entry for Two or $10 for Four (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 for a 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- TOMS Shoes: $5 Off $25, or $10 Off $100 Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Mar 31) 
- Entertainment: All 2014 Coupon Books 40% Off + Free Shipping (Until Feb 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 3 Deals:

- Best 2014 Super Bowl Commercials 
- HOT DEAL: Pizza Master Fusion  $20 for a Meal for Four or $30 for Eight People with Pizza, Pasta, and Breadsticks. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 for a 60 Minute Shellac Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Esthetic Studio: $39 for One or $99 for Three Glycolic Chemical Peels (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- WhatABloom.com: Valentines Day Special: $29 for $60 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets and More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Loungeburger  $15 for $30 Worth of Blue Ribbon Burgers, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  7 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $415 or 92% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 3-9) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Purchase of $75 Printable Coupon (Feb 3) 
- Target: Playstation 4 games only $34.99 each (Save $25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Jump On Flyaways  Calgary to Phoenix Flight Deal & In The Box Hockey Experience (Mar 13-16) 
- HOT DEAL: Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Lunch Food and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Moroccan Jannah  $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours Canada  $355 for a Valentines Day Heli Passion Package for 2 or $690 for 4 (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Speedy Soulmates  $25 for Admission to Any Speedy Soulmates Event (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $6 and Up for an iPhone/iPad Charging Cable  Tax Included (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $39 for a Studio Wall Portrait Series Package with Single Image CD, Enhanced 16×20 Wall Portrait & 2 Enhanced 10×10 Specialty Portraits (Save $211 or 84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mango Maids  $99 for 5 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning. Cleaning Supplies Included (Save $141 or 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Valentines Day Gifts 
- Mexx: Valentines Day Sale  14% Off All Items + Free Shipping on All Orders (Feb 1-14) 
- General Mills: Free Movie Offer on specially marked Boxes 

Follow the Flames to Phoenix for an unforgettable hockey experience with GoJumpOn.com.

----------


## prosh

- HOT DEAL: Jump On Flyaways  Calgary to Phoenix Flight Deal & In The Box Hockey Experience (Mar 13-16) 

Do you have to book seperately to be able to take advantage of the $50 off?

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by prosh_ 
> *- HOT DEAL: Jump On Flyaways  Calgary to Phoenix Flight Deal &amp; In The Box Hockey Experience (Mar 13-16) 
> 
> Do you have to book seperately to be able to take advantage of the $50 off?*



What do you mean exactly?

To get the $50 credit, sign-up for a new GoJumpOn account and enter my Jump Code RL553. This will give your account a $50 credit towards a flight.

Then follow the instructions to book the trip and you can apply the $50 credit near the end of the checkout.

If you're booking for 2 people, you should create and book through 2 accounts so you can apply the $50 credit to each booking  :Smilie:

----------


## prosh

If you're booking for 2 people, you should create and book through 2 accounts so you can apply the $50 credit to each booking 

This is what I was looking for! Thanks

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters  $149 for an Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing. Nine Options Available (Up to 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Spring Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Vivid hair design  $39 for a Haircut and Conditioning Treatment or Highlights (54% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 20pcs Nail Art Design Set  Tax Included (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $69 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage (Save $271 or 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jump On Flyaways  Calgary to Phoenix Flight Deal & In The Box Hockey Experience (Mar 13-16) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 5) 
- TOMS Shoes: Valentines Day  10% Off Any Purchase + Free Shipping (Until Feb 10) 
- Sport Chek: Winter Blowout Sale Continues  Save up to 60% Off (Until Feb 10) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  75% Off Skyway Grand Harbour Luggage Set (Feb 5 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $39 for Two 40-Min Microdermabrasion Treatments and Two 40-Min Peels (Save $757 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Filipino Cuisine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: White Monk Studio  $20 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga or Kickboxing (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours  $355 for a Valentines Day Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour with 60-Minute Wilderness Stop for 2 (Save $375 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Calgary  $20 for a Two-Week or $30 for a One-Month Whole-Body-Vibration Membership (Up to 88% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for 2 Clarisonic-Compatible Brush Heads  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $49.99 for a 8-Mode Digital Pulse Massager or $59.99 for a Combo Set with Shoes and XL Pads (Save $349 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Château Outlets  $30 for $60 to Spend  Across Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Easy Canvas Print: $29 for a 16 x 20 Gallery Wrapped Canvas Print (Save $101 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Spring Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- Milestones Grill + Bar: 7 Days of Love  $32 Per Person for 3 Course Meal (Feb 10-16) 
- Burger King: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 28) 
- Menchies Frozen Yogurt: FREE 6oz. Printable Coupon (Feb 6 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi Pain  $39 for Two 40-Min Microdermabrasion Treatments and Two 40-Min Peels (Save $757 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Filipino Cuisine (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: White Monk Studio  $20 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga or Kickboxing (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours  $355 for a Valentines Day Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour with 60-Minute Wilderness Stop for 2 (Save $375 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness Calgary  $20 for a Two-Week or $30 for a One-Month Whole-Body-Vibration Membership (Up to 88% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for 2 Clarisonic-Compatible Brush Heads  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $49.99 for a 8-Mode Digital Pulse Massager or $59.99 for a Combo Set with Shoes and XL Pads (Save $349 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Château Outlets  $30 for $60 to Spend  Across Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Easy Canvas Print: $29 for a 16 x 20 Gallery Wrapped Canvas Print (Save $101 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Spring Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- Milestones Grill + Bar: 7 Days of Love  $32 Per Person for 3 Course Meal (Feb 10-16) 
- Burger King: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 28) 
- Menchies Frozen Yogurt: FREE 6oz. Printable Coupon (Feb 6 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 7 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Valentines Day Gift Ideas and Deals 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Roofing Alberta  $169 for a Complete Eavestrough Cleaning with Inspections and Resealings (Save $180 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mango Maids  $54 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $86 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lucky 13 Pet Care Services  $19 for a Self-Serve Dog Wash with Conditioner, Nail Trimming, Ear Cleaning, and Hair Plucking (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Good Life Great Life  $29 for a 90 Minute Anti-Aging Treatment with Skin Tightening and a Microdermabrasion (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 and Up for an Imperiali Bamboo Striped Sheet Set  Tax Included (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- Dynamite Clothing: Valentines Special  Free Shipping on All Orders (Feb 6-10) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 7-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mountain Fly Fishers from Unlimited Canmore Adventures  $229 for a 6-Hour Fly-Fishing Trip (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crackmasters  $149 for an Interior and Exterior Auto Detailing. Nine Options Available (Up to 58% Off) 
- Aritzia: The Snooze You Lose Sale  Save 50-70% Off 
- WestJet: Save 15% Off Travel within Canada (Book by Feb 9) 
- Canadian Tire: FREE We Play for Canada Olympic Pin (Feb 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzannes Presents The Carmichael Dining Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Lunch or Brunch for Two, or $50 for $80 for Dinner Bistro Cuisine for Two (38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Struktur Hair Studio  $65 for a Shellac Manicure and Facial Mask Treatment (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WhatABloom.com  Valentines Day Special  $29 for $60 Credit for Bouquets, Gift Baskets and More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Château Outlets  $30 for $60 to Spend  Across Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Picaboo  $20 for $60 Towards All Custom Photo Books (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aristocrat  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Filipino Cuisine (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 7-9) 
- Garage: Valentines Day Special  25% Off + Free Shipping on Orders $50+ (Until Feb 13) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Mar 2) 
- Air Canada: Go Canada! Save 15% off Tango and Flex Fares (Book by Feb 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 10 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America  Canadian Travel Hacking 
- HOT DEAL: Smokes Poutinerie  $15 for a $25 Re-Loadable Gift Card (40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fatburger  $7 for a Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries, and a Bottomless Drink (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pink Lime Salon and Spa  $45 for a 30 Minute Relaxation Massage, 30 Minute Manicure and a 30 Minute Pedicure (Save $85 or 65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Robertos Hair Salon  $49 for a Womens Haircut and Conditioning Treatment (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mango Maids  $54 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $86 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Moroccan Jannah  $15 for $30 Worth of Delicious Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 10-16) 
- Yogen Fruz: Valentines Deal  Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off (Feb 10-17) 

The 'FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America  Canadian Travel Hacking' is one of my all-time most popular posts. A lot of people have signed-up and have taken advantage of the incredible freebie.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 11 Deals:

- FREE DRAW: Groupon  Win 1 of 4 $25 Groupon Gift Cards (Feb 13) 
- HOT DEAL: Crystal Ridge Golf Club  $39 for 9 Holes of Golf for Two Including Cart (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rampage City Paintball  $29 for Paintball for Two, $49 for Four or $79 for Eight with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Felix Skincare Clinic  $89 for Six Hair-Removal Treatments for One Small Area (67% Off) 
- EZsmoke: $19 for an eGo Electronic Cigarette Set  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Loungeburger  $15 for $30 Worth of Blue Ribbon Burgers, Drinks and More (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Pro Stop  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $29 for a Full Spring Package Including Tire Rotation and Tire Exchange (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Cleaning of an Entire Home (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- REMINDER: Fatburger  $7 for a Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries, and a Bottomless Drink (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Smokes Poutinerie  $15 for a $25 Re-Loadable Gift Card (40% Off) 
- REMINDER: FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America  Canadian Travel Hacking 
- Hudsons Bay: Official Outfitter of the Canadian Olympic Team. Go Canada Go! 
- Goodlife Fitness: 40% Off at Adidas and Reebok (Feb 10-16) 
- Entertainment Books: 40% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Feb 10-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and Drinks for 2 People (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lake Louise Inn  $109 for 1- or $199 for 2-Night Stay (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Speedy Soulmates  $25 for Admission to Any Speedy Soulmates Event (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Loewen Photography  $49 for a Family Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Image (Save $299 or 86% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for Solar Powered LED Fairy Lights for Indoor or Outdoor Use  Tax included (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockies Heli Tours  $355 for a Valentines Day Rocky Mountain Helicopter Tour with 60-Minute Wilderness Stop for 2 (Save $375 or 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $39 for Two 40-Min Microdermabrasion Treatments and Two 40-Min Peels (Save $757 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $39 and Up for an Imperiali Bamboo Striped Sheet Set  Tax Included (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crystal Ridge Golf Club  $39 for 9 Holes of Golf for Two Including Cart (57% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 12) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  45% Off KitchenAid Small Appliances (Feb 12) 
- Walmart Photo Centre: 2 FREE Photo Magnets (Until Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 13 Deals:

- FREE DRAW: Groupon  Win 1 of 4 $25 Groupon Gift Cards TONIGHT (Feb 13) 
- HOT DEAL: Lucky 13 Pet Grooming  $19 for a Self-Serve Dog Grooming Package (58% Off) 
- Moroccan Jannah: $15 for $30 Worth of Moroccan Cuisine. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GoodlifeGreatlife  $39 for One Facial Treatment and Microdermabrasion (65% Off) 
- Canvas Palette: $39 for a 16×20 Inch or $79 for a 24×36 Inch Custom Gallery Wrapped Canvas with Basic Retouching and Shipping (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fatburger  $7 for a Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries, and a Bottomless Drink (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ace Roofing Alberta  $169 for a Complete Eavestrough Cleaning with Inspections and Resealings (Save $180 or 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Good Life Great Life  $29 for a 90 Minute Anti-Aging Treatment with Skin Tightening and a Microdermabrasion (Save $100 or 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lake Louise Inn  $109 for 1- or $199 for 2-Night Stay (50% Off) 
- The Source: Friends & Family Sale  Save up to an Extra 30% Off (Feb 13-16) 
- Disney Store: Friends & Family Sale  25% Off Your Purchase (Feb 13-17) 
- Calgary Zoo and TELUS Spark: Flex Pass  Save up to 35% Off Admission (Until Mar 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Ace Roofing Alberta  $169 for a Complete Eavestrough Cleaning with Inspections and Resealings (Save $180 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chinook River Sports  $59 for Whitewater Rafting Trip (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser HQ  $159 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,341 or 96% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $5 for a 10 Foot HDMI Cable  Tax Included (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rampage City Paintball  $29 for Paintball for Two, $49 for Four or $79 for Eight with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Moroccan Jannah: $15 for $30 Worth of Moroccan Cuisine. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- La Vie en Rose: 50% Off Your Favourite Item Coupon (Feb 13-16) 
- PUMA.ca: 5-Day Event  Extra 25% Off All Sale Items (Until Feb 17) 
- Free Draw Announcement: The 4 Winners of the $25 Groupon Gift Card is

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 with $50 Food & Drink Voucher, or $236 for 4 with $100 Food & Drink Voucher (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mt. Norquay  Banff  $49 for an One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian MediPain Centre  $29 for a Foot Assessment and Credits for Orthotics and Shoes (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Skin Care Boutiques  $359 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Victoria Hall Photography  $49 for a Boudoir Photo Package (Save $250 or 84% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crystal Ridge Golf Club  $39 for 9 Holes of Golf for Two Including Cart (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: Smokes Poutinerie  $15 for a $25 Re-Loadable Gift Card (40% Off) 
- Coach: 25% Off Your Purchase Coupon (Feb 14-21) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Family Day Weekend  Four Cones for $14 Coupon (Feb 14-17) 
- WestJet: Valentine Seat Sale  Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Feb 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for One Month of Unlimited Bootcamp Classes (Save $259 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Name is Bond!  $15 for One Ticket at EPCOR Centre for the Performing Arts on February 23 (Up to 41% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lean Body Boot Camp  $39 for a 21- or $29 for a 14-Day Boot Camp Package (60% Off) 
- The Hockey News: $25 for a 1-Year Subscription to The Hockey News Magazine  Tax and Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 with $50 Food & Drink Voucher, or $236 for 4 with $100 Food & Drink Voucher (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aristocrat  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and Drinks for 2 People (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Speedy Soulmates  $25 for Admission to Any Speedy Soulmates Event (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: 1-888-JUNK-VAN -$35 for Removal of Up to 250 Pounds of Junk (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 17-23) 
- Groupon Goods: $12.99 for a 12-Pack of Oral-B-Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (78% Off) 
- Tim Hortons: Roll Up the Rim to Win is back (Feb 17  Apr 25)

----------


## cyra1ax

There's a smoking deal that I posted on RFD. 
YYC-YVR on select dates for $230. Applies to AC/WS, with more availibility on AC.
Travel period between March 14 and June 30. No promo codes required.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Turner Valley Golf and Country Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and a $20 Dining Credit  Foursome Option Available (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elle Auto  $45 for Two or $79 for Four Groupons, Each Good for One Oil, Lube, and Filter Change and Inspection (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jagged Edge Lifestyle  $97 for a 28-Day Weight-Management Program (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Picaboo  $12 for a 20-Page Custom Hardcover Photo Book (70% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 and up for a 1200-Piece DIY Colourful Loom Bands Kit with Tools (64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mt. Norquay  Banff  $49 for an One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Medi Pain  $39 for Two 40-Min Microdermabrasion Treatments and Two 40-Min Peels (Save $757 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lucky 13 Pet Grooming  $19 for a Self-Serve Dog Grooming Package (58% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Name is Bond!  $15 for One Ticket at EPCOR Centre for the Performing Arts on February 23 (Up to 41% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 19) 
- PUR Gum: $24 for 10 Bags of Aspartame-Free PUR Gum + Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- McDonalds Canada: FREE Small Hot Brewed Coffee (Feb 24  Mar 2) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save up to 50% Off Select Kitchen Products (Feb 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Inner Beauty Spa  $39 for Two 60-Min Massages (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banff International Hotel  $70 for One Night Stay for Two with $20 Dining Credit (32% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Centre Spa & Wellness  $42 for One-Hour Thai Massage (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Eaglesmed Wellness Centre  $39 for a SkinCeuticals Anti-Aging OR Acne Cleansing Facial and Chemical Peel (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $24 for an Aluminum iPad Case with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mt. Norquay  Banff  $49 for an One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental 
- LAST CHANCE: Shakers Fun Centre  $99 for a Party Package for Indoor Fun Park with Optional Outdoor Activities for Nine (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ace Roofing Alberta  $169 for a Complete Eavestrough Cleaning with Inspections and Resealings (Save $180 or 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser HQ  $159 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,341 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: Turner Valley Golf and Country Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and a $20 Dining Credit  Foursome Option Available (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Elle Auto  $45 for Two or $79 for Four Groupons, Each Good for One Oil, Lube, and Filter Change and Inspection (60% Off) 
- BabyLeggings.com: 5 FREE Pairs of Baby Leg Warmers  Only Pay for Shipping 
- Naturalizer: Save up to 70% Off Sale Items + Extra 20% Off (Until Feb 2) 
- ING Direct: Free $25 New Client Bonus + 2.5% TFSA Interest

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Donegal Irish Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Yogis Den  $59 for 10 Yoga Classes or $49 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Deals Promo Code (Feb 21-23) 
- HOT DEAL: Dirty Laundry  $16 for Two Tickets to a Live, Improv Soap Opera (50% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Lakeside Golf Club: $118 for 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 with $50 Food & Drink Voucher, or $236 for 4 People with $100 Voucher (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Medic Laser  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Centre Spa & Wellness  $42 for One-Hour Thai Massage (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Banff International Hotel  $70 for One Night Stay for Two with $20 Dining Credit (32% Off) 
- REMINDER: BabyLeggings.com  5 FREE Pairs of Baby Leg Warmers  Only Pay for Shipping 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on $75 Purchase (Feb 21) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Paint Nite  $25 for a Paint Nite Painting Event at a Local Bar (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a Team Canada Toque (60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Involtini Ristorante  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shakers Fun Centre  $99 for a Party Package for Indoor Fun Park with Optional Outdoor Activities for Nine (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Elle Auto  $45 for Two or $79 for Four Groupons, Each Good for One Oil, Lube, and Filter Change and Inspection (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Donegal Irish Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Deals Promo Code (Feb 21-23) 
- Well.ca: Save $10 Off Pampers Baby Diapers (Feb 21-23) 
- Mint.ca: $5 for a 5-Pack of $1 Lucky Loonies + Free Shipping 
- Toys R Us: Play Day  FREE Kids Pink T-Shirt (Feb 22, 11am-1pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 23 Deals:

- My Calgary Herald Interview: Its all worth it to watch Canada win gold before sunrise 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People OR $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banff Gate Mountain Resort  $199 for a 2-Night Stay for Up to 6 People in a Two-Bedroom Chalet (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lashious Beauty Clinic  $45 for a Thai Massage, Acupuncture Treatment, or Cupping Massage (63% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Smokes Poutinerie  $15 for a $25 Re-Loadable Gift Card (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Deals Promo Code (Feb 21-23) 
- REMINDER: Involtini Ristorante  $15 for $30 to Spend on Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Paint Nite  $25 for a Paint Nite Painting Event at a Local Bar (44% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a Team Canada Toque (60% Off) 
- Hockey Canada: 25% Off All Team Canada Merchandise (Feb 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Titans Twisted Tavern  $19 for a $40 Credit Towards Food and Drinks (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Empanada Queen  $12 for One or $33 for Three Groupons, Each Good for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food (Up to 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fine Art Bartending School  $59 for a Four-Hour Intro to Bartending Course (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $85 or 61% Off) 
- Emblm: $15 for a Fully Customizable Scratch-proof Case for Samsung and Blackberry  As Seen on Dragons Den (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for One Month of Unlimited Bootcamp Classes (Save $259 or 93% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 24  Mar 2) 
- GAP: Semi-Annual Kids & Baby Sale  Up to 40% Off Hundreds of Styles (Until Feb 27) 
- McDonalds Canada: FREE Small Hot Brewed Coffee (Feb 24  Mar 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Total Home Cleaning (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Harlem Globetrotters  From $25 for Game Ticket at Scotiabank Saddledome on March 6 (Up to 41% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Google Chromecast  $39 for a HDMI Streaming Media Player (35% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Crystal Ridge Golf Club  $39 for 9 Holes of Golf for Two Including Cart (57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Paint Nite  $25 for a Paint Nite Painting Event at a Local Bar (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Turner Valley Golf and Country Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart, 2 Buckets of Range Balls and a $20 Dining Credit  Foursome Option Available (Save $121 or 55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Empanada Queen  $12 for One or $33 for Three Groupons, Each Good for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food (Up to 45% Off) 
- lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off) 
- CarseatCanopy.com: FREE Baby Carseat Cover  Only Pay for Shipping 
- Calgary Deals Blog: Upgraded to a New Powerful Dedicated Server!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 26 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Amerian Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- HOT DEAL: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs or $149 for Four (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $55 for One Ticket for Dinner and a Concert (Up to 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Rockies Rafting and Adventure Centre  $52 for a Half-Day Whitewater Rafting Trip With Transportation and Gear (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa  $39 for an Anti-Aging Facial, Eyebrow Wax or Threading and 30 Minute Full-Body Massage (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Smile Sciences  $29 for a Smile Sciences Sweet Teeth  Bubble Gum Flavoured Teeth Whitening Kit  Tax Included (Save $270 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Inner Beauty Spa  $39 for Two 60-Min Massages (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eaglesmed Wellness Centre  $39 for a SkinCeuticals Anti-Aging OR Acne Cleansing Facial and Chemical Peel (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $10 for a Multi-Function Passport Wallet  Tax Included (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $24 for an Aluminum iPad Case with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard  Tax Included (79% Off) 
- REMINDER: Harlem Globetrotters  From $25 for Game Ticket at Scotiabank Saddledome on March 6 (Up to 41% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 26) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50% Off BCBGeneration Apparel, and Up to 20% off Villeroy & Boch Dinnerware (Feb 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser HQ Calgary  $69 for Two or $199 for Six IPL Photofacials (90% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a 650 NAH Vapor Pen + Refillable Cartridge & Rechargeable Battery  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Empanada Queen  $12 for One or $33 for Three Groupons, Each Good for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food (Up to 45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Donegal Irish Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Canadian Rockies Rafting and Adventure Centre  $52 for a Half-Day Whitewater Rafting Trip With Transportation and Gear (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs or $149 for Four (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $55 for One Ticket for Dinner and a Concert (Up to 45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Amerian Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- Lucky Brand: 30-40% Off Absolutely Everything 
- Home Outfitters: 20% Off Any Single Regular Price Coupon (Until Mar 7) 

The Lindt Outlet Boutiques deal is going to be a very hot seller. TeamBuy featured the exact deal back in October 2013 and sold over 30,000 vouchers making it their hottest selling deal of all time!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Yogis Den  $45 a 10-Class Pass OR $35 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Save $95 or 68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $11 for One Pizza with Two Craft Beers or $20 for Two Pizzas with Four Craft Beers (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WOW 1 DAY Painting  $125 for Four or $225 for Eight Hours of Painting Services (50% Off) 
- Magenta Studio Photo: $39 for a Professional Photo Session, 11 Prints, and a Digital Image (72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- Golf Town: EXPO 2014 (Feb 27  Mar 2) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase (Feb 27  Mar 2) 
- Blacks: $49 for $100 Towards a PhotoBook Purchase from the Blacks Website (51% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Footwear BOGO Sale  Buy One, Get One 50% Off (Feb 26  Mar 10) 
- Starbucks Store: End of Season Sale  Save up to 30% Off Winter Tumblers and Mugs 

The Lindt Outlet Boutiques deal has sold 6,000 vouchers! The Calgary store is located at 1403 - 4th Street SW.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment  Any 2 Coupon Books for only $28 (Save up to 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Direct Cleaning Services Inc  $39 for Professional Steam Carpet Cleaning for 4 Rooms and a Hallway (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Windtower Lodge & Suites in Canmore, AB  From $55/ night for Two with Daily Breakfast and Underground Parking (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa  $39 for a Mani/Pedi and a 30-Minute Full-Body Massage (70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: VISO Medi-Spa and Boutique  $39 and Up for a Microdermabrasion or Facial Peel Treatment (Save up to 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $55 for One Ticket for Dinner and a Concert (Up to 45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People OR $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- Penningtons: 1-Day Only  50% Off Activewear, MBLM and Swimwear (Mar 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Lego Toys, 30% Off Dr. Seuss Books, 15% Off Weekend Promo Code (Until Mar 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Guitarworks  $49 for One Month of Guitar Lessons (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WagJag  Up to 70% off National Geographic Magazines for Kids + Free Shipping 
- HOT DEAL: Care Cleaners  $20 for $40 to Spend on Cleaning Services (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $49 for a Testa Designer Mens Watch by Earth (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Titans Twisted Tavern  $19 for a $40 Credit Towards Food and Drinks (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $85 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser HQ Calgary  $69 for Two or $199 for Six IPL Photofacials (90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment  Any 2 Coupon Books for only $28 (Save up to 72% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Amerian Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Big Savings at 3 Great Brands: 35% Off at GAP, 35% Off at Banana Republic, or 30% Off at Old Navy (Mar 2-4) 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale (Until Mar 13) 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off All Orders + Free Shipping (Mar 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $85 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Captains Sports Lounge and Grill  $17 for $30 Worth of Casual Pub Food (43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sylvan Lake Paintball  $19 for Paintball Package for One, $19 for Two, or $37 for Four People (59% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Smokes Poutinerie  $15 for a $25 Re-Loadable Gift Card (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Total Home Cleaning (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- REMINDER: Care Cleaners  $20 for $40 to Spend on Cleaning Services (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 3-9) 
- Burger King: $0.25 for Small Coffee (Until Mar 10) 
- Rexall: $10 Off Coupon when you Spend $50 (March 3-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 4 Deals:

- SMITH off 17 Ave: VIP Condo Sales Event  Save up to $15,000 + Priority Selection 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: nonstopGOLF  $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beaute Minceur  $59 for a Noninvasive Facelift or $49 for One Spa Package (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (66% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products  $12 for a Team Canada Toque (60% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $19.99 for a 32-Piece Blendable Hair Chalk Set (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs or $149 for Four (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa  $39 for an Anti-Aging Facial, Eyebrow Wax or Threading and 30 Minute Full-Body Massage (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Deals (Mar 3-14) 
- McDonalds Canada: New Savings Coupons  2 Can Dine, Meal Deal, BOGO (Mar 3  Apr 6) 
- Entertainment Book: 50% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Mar 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 5 Deals:

- BabyMomDeals.com: Check out my brand new site! 
- HOT DEAL: Wrenches Automotive  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $39 for a Full Spring Maintenance Package Including Oil Change, Tire Rotation and More (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ceroc Calgary  $30 for a Six-Week Dance Class for a Couple or $20 for Individual (77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic  $299.99 for Mens Laser Hair Removal. Three Options Available (Up to 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a Pair of 100% Cotton Relaxed Fit Yoga Pants  Tax Included (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Emblm: $15 for a Fully Customizable Scratch-proof Case for Samsung and Blackberry  As Seen on Dragons Den (70% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 5) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Samsonite Venture 2-Piece Luggage on sale for $129.99  Save $440 (Mar 5) 
- NursingPillow.com: FREE Baby Nursing Pillow  Only Pay for Shipping 

Check out my new site BabyMomDeals.com. The site will be updated frequently and feature the hottest deals, and lots of freebies, coupons and tips for baby & mom! The goal of the site is to help parents save money and get as much free stuff as possible.

Today's your last chance to buy the Lindt Outlet Boutiques deal. The deal is a super hot seller! At the time of this post, they have already sold over 11,000+ vouchers so dont miss out!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off 1 Local Deal Promo Code (Mar 6 Only) 
- HOT DEAL EXTENDED: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Juliets Day Spa  $30 for a Mini Facial, $45 for a Classic Facial, or $55 for a Deep Pore-Cleansing Facial (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rubys Kitchen  $67 for a Two-Course Cooking Class for Two (50% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs or $149 for Four (54% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Bikini Wrap Dress  Choose from 7 Colours (71% Off) 
- WagJag  Up to 56% off Organic, Fair-Trade Camino Chocolate Snack Bars (2 Options) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Yogis Den  $45 a 10-Class Pass OR $35 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Save $95 or 68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: BabyMomDeals.com  Check out my brand new site! 
- Knetgolf.com: Extra 15% Off All Golf Balls Coupon Code (Until Mar 11) 
- Toys R Us & Babies R Us: 1-Night Only Moonlight Madness Sale (Mar 7) 
- WestJet: Last Minute Canada Seat Sale (Book by Mar 6) 

Groupon.com is offering a special 1-day only promo code today! Save an extra 20% off 1 local deal on Groupon when you enter the promo code twentyofflocal at checkout!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Seanachie Irish Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, and a $50 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser HQ  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: BottleHouse Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Gastropub Food for Two, or $30 for $60 Worth for Four (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  From $21.99 for a 20-, 40-, or 50-Pair Shoe Rack (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a Pair of 100% Cotton Relaxed Fit Yoga Pants  Tax Included (62% Off) 
- REMINDER: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs or $149 for Four (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: SMITH off 17 Ave  VIP Condo Sales Event  Save up to $15,000 + Priority Selection (March 8-9) 
- NHL Shop: Mid-Season Sale  Extra 40% Off Sale Items (Until Mar 16) 
- Staples: 10% Off Your Entire In-Store Purchase Coupon (Mar 8) 
- Foot Locker: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Your Purchase (Until Mar 9) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekend Promo Code, 20% Off Lego Toys, 30% Off Dr. Seuss Books 
- Google Play Store: 2nd Birthday  Download FREE Apps and Deals 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Mar 7-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: MyPictureBook  $12 for $70 Worth of Custom Photo Books (83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: EyePRO Optical/Optometrist  $25 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Glasses and Sunglasses (88% Off) 
- WagJag: $79 for the 5-in-1 H2O X5 Steam Mop (Up to 45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Juliets Day Spa  $30 for a Mini Facial, $45 for a Classic Facial, or $55 for a Deep Pore-Cleansing Facial (Up to 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Mar 7-9) 
- REMINDER: BottleHouse Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Gastropub Food for Two, or $30 for $60 Worth for Four (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Pampers Diaper and Wipes Coupons 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Unlimited Mixins  One Price 
- Armani Exchange: Extra 40% Off Everything (Until Mar 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code on any Local Beauty & Spa Deal (Mar 10-11) 
- HOT DEAL: Alyssa Besenyodi at Re-New Wellness Centre: Massages from Alyssa Besenyodi. Four Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, and a $50 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brightway Photography  $49 for a One-Hour Boudoir Photo Shoot (80% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for 2 Pairs of Harley Davidson Sunglasses (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: MyPictureBook  $12 for $70 Worth of Custom Photo Books (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $59 for a Professional Total Home Cleaning (Save $141 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 10-16) 

Groupon.com is offering another 20% off promo code today! You can save an extra 20% off any local Beauty, Salon or Spa Deal featured on Groupon.com if you enter the promotion code 20OFFBEAUTY at checkout! Visit my blog for more details.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WagJag  Extra $10 Off Any Purchase Promo Code (Mar 10-12) 
- HOT DEAL: Raising Canine Dog Daycare, Training and Grooming  $25 and Up for Dog Grooming Packages, 5 Days of Dog Daycare or 6 One-Hour Training Classes (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: fotoscool  $69 for a Six-Hour DSLR Photography Workshop Taught by a Renowned Professional Photographer (57% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon  Extra 20% Off Promo Code on any Local Beauty and Spa Deal (Mar 10-11) 
- LAST CHANCE: BottleHouse Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Gastropub Food for Two, or $30 for $60 Worth for Four (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Wrenches Automotive  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $39 for a Full Spring Maintenance Package Including Oil Change, Tire Rotation and More (68% Off) 
- REMINDER: Alyssa Besenyodi at Re-New Wellness Centre: Massages from Alyssa Besenyodi. Four Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Future Shop: 5 Days of Deals (Mar 10-14) 
- Sport Chek: Team Assist Program 2014 Season Now Open  Lots of FREE Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $199 for a 60 Minute Massage, 3 Diode Skin Tightening Sessions and 3 IPL Photofacials (Save $,1196 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Avalon Salon & Spa  $35 for Brazilian Wax (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Royal Flush Nutrition  $15 for a Four-Week Boot Camp Challenge (90% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: Grand Patrician 1,000-Thread-Count Sheet Set in Queen or King from $64.99$69.99. Multiple Colors Available (Save $104 or 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lindt Outlet Boutiques  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate  Perfect for Easter (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs or $149 for Four (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  Extra $10 Off Any Purchase Promo Code (Mar 10-12) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 12) 
- BabyMomDeals.com: FREE Baby Leggings, Nursing Pillow, Carseat Cover, or Baby Carrier  Only Pay for Shipping! 
- WestJet: Save on Flights and Vacation Packages to Select Destinations (Book by Mar 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Banff Gate Mountain Resort  $199 for a 2-Night Stay in a Two-Bedroom Chalet (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Endearing Smiles  $89 for a Hollywood Red Carpet Laser Teeth-Whitening Treatment (64% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Vintage Pin-Up High Waisted Swim Suit  Available in 4 Sizes (73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alyssa Besenyodi at Re-New Wellness Centre: Massages from Alyssa Besenyodi. Four Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Seanachie Irish Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a Team Canada Toque (60% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Cheap flights from Calgary to Maui, San Francisco, Chicago, New York 
- The Childrens Place: 30-50% Off Storewide Savings + Extra 25% Off Everything Coupon (Mar 12-18) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 13-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Events & Activities Promo Code (Mar 14-16) 
- HOT DEAL: Queen + Adam Lambert  $59 for Concert Ticket at Saddledome on June 26 (41% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bombay Sweet House  $15 for a Lunch Buffet for 2 People (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brushing & Beyond  $69 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre  $49 for Kananaskis or Bow River Rafting Trip for One, $95 for Two, or $180 for Four (Up to 59% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $6 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook  Choose from Softcover or Hardcover (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser HQ  $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for 1 Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on $75 Purchase (Mar 14) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Mar 13-17) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Mar 13-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style PLUS 50% Off Full Colour OR Highlights (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Saffron Mantra  $20 for $40 Worth of East Indian and French Fusion Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: JUSTinTIME Heating, Air Conditioning, & Duct Cleaning  $69 for an A/C Tune-Up (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Dinner and a Show for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Pair of Womens Yoga/Fitness/Running Pants  Tax Included (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Bombay Sweet House  $15 for a Lunch Buffet for 2 People (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Events & Activities Promo Code (Mar 14-16) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekend Promo Code (Mar 15-16) 
- H&M: Mid-Season Sale  Save up to 60% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 16 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Amerian Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- HOT DEAL: Play It Again Sports  $25 for $50 Worth of New and Used Sports Equipment (50% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $199.99 for Beats by Dre Headphones. Multiple Colours (33% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Events & Activities Promo Code (Mar 14-16) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 13-16) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (38% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, and a $50 Dining Credit (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Yoga and Fitness Passport  $20 for a 30 Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Zumba, Pilates and More at 50+ Locations Across Canada (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass  $20 for 30 Classes (Save $330 or 94% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Modern PURAIR  $149 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $240 or 62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enoteca  $79 for a Wine Tasting for Two (67% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 4 Pack of Batiste Dry Shampoo (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Raising Canine Dog Daycare, Training and Grooming  $25 and Up for Dog Grooming Packages, 5 Days of Dog Daycare or 6 One-Hour Training Classes (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadian Rockies Adventure Centre  $49 for Kananaskis or Bow River Rafting Trip for One, $95 for Two, or $180 for Four (Up to 59% Off) 
- REMINDER: Amerian Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 17-23) 
- Golf Town: 15th Anniversary Sale (Mar 15-30) 
- Costco: The 2014 Baby & Toddler Event 
- Best Buy: Spring Movie Madness Sale (Until Mar 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Mar 18-19) 
- HOT DEAL: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant  $10 for $20 to Spend on Food and Drink (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Body & Brain Wellness  $59 for 20 Body & Brain Wellness Classes or $49 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 81% Off) 
- Lovovo Lingerie: $12 for One OR $20 for Two Strapless Mango V Push-Up Bras  Tax Included (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $199 for a 60 Minute Massage, 3 Diode Skin Tightening Sessions and 3 IPL Photofacials (Save $,1196 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Yoga and Fitness Passport  $20 for a 30 Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Zumba, Pilates and More at 50+ Locations Across Canada (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza at Menu Price (Mar 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $25 and Up for a Complete Paintball Packages for 2, $44 for 4 or $60 for 6 People (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $20 for a Winter-Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $40 for Four (54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chic Effectz  $20 for a Haircut, Shampoo, and Blow Dry (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: VINCI Park Calgary  $82 for a Weekly Parking Pass in Downtown Calgary (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a New Veggie Twister (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- Red Lobster: $10 Off Two Lobsterfest Entrées Coupon (Until Apr 13) 
- Please Mum: Spring Break Sale: 50-70% Off Entire Store 

Sorry for not updating this post in a week. I was vacationing in Cancun.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for a Deluxe Detailing Package OR $39 for Complete Odour Removal Package OR $19 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs and More (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, $15 for $30 for Lunch, or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Neatfreak  $40 for a 40-Square-Foot Rug Cleaning (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Museum Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Snapfish: $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sears Portrait Studio  $35 for a Deluxe Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, and More! Valid at 70 Locations (Save $149 or 81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Shooting Centre  $79 for Admission for Two with Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Naval Air Striped Swimsuit  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 24-30) 
- Pizza Hut: FREE Wings Samples (Mar 24-27) 
- HostGator.com: 50% Off All Web Hosting Packages (March 25 Only) 
- Entertainment: Today Only  All Coupon Books only $16 + Free Shipping (Save up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 26 Deals:

- VIP Golf: Save 40-60% Off Green Fees! 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $29 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Shellac Spa Pedicure (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club  $85 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $169 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Icefield Base: $355 for a Helicopter Passion Package for 2 or $690 for 4 (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Chanceformations Personal Training Inc.  $8 for Five or $16 for Ten Fitcamp Fitness Classes (84% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Retro Superhero Cooking Apron  Tax Included (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 and Up for Laser Tattoo Removal  Choose from 3 Options (Save $189 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for a New Veggie Twister (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for a Deluxe Detailing Package OR $39 for Complete Odour Removal Package OR $19 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs and More (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 26) 
- Chapters Indigo: Free Shipping on All Orders  No Minimum Purchase Sitewide (Mar 25-27) 
- Air Canada: Canada Seat Sale (Book by Mar 30) 
- BabyMomDeals.com: Get up to $630 in Free Samples, Coupons, and Gifts!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 27 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Spring Designer Clothing Sale  Save 40-80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (April 3-6) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Calgary  Amazing Laser Hair Removal Deals  5 Deals and Locations (Save 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro / The Carmichael  $25 for $40 Worth of Lunch or Brunch for Two, or $50 for $80 for Dinner Bistro Cuisine for Two (38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival  $35 for 2 or $70 for 4 Comedy Show Tickets (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy Products  $18 for a Vintage Pin-Up High Waisted Swimsuit (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga Studio Calgary  $19 for a 5 Class Pass OR $39 for a 10 Class Pass to Yoga (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $20 for a Winter-Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $40 for Four (54% Off) 
- Starbucks: FREE Coffee Tasting Event (Mar 27-29, from 2-3pm) 
- WestJet: Oh Canada Seat Sale (Book by Mar 30) 
- Entertainment: Any 2 Coupon Books for only $28 + Free Shipping (Save 60-72% Off) 

The Sample Sale Guys are coming back to Calgary for their 6th Designer Clothing Sale. The 4-day only starts next week, April 3-6, 2014 -mark it down on your calendars.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Direct Cleaning Services Inc.  $39 for 2 Hours of Home Cleaning (Save $86 or 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours Icefield  $355 for a Romantic Helicopter Ride & Snowshoe Adventure for Two or $699 for Four (Up to 56% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, $15 for $30 for Lunch, or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  7 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment  Any 2 Coupon Books for only $28 + Free Shipping (Save 60-72% Off) 
- Armani Exchange: Extra 40% Off Everything In-Stores and Online (Mar 27-30) 
- Rexall: Over $240 in Coupon Savings Book (Mar 28  April 3) 
- Starbucks Store: Home Coffee Event  Save 25% Off select Coffee, Drinkware and More (Until Apr 7) 
- P&G: Sweet Dreams Sample Portal  FREE Downy Unstopables Sample and Coupon Booklet

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steak-House Cuisine and Seafood. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a Manicure & Pedicure OR $79 for 3 Manicures & Pedicures (Up to 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Carstairs Golf Club  $85 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $169 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 57% Off) 
- Earth Hour: Saturday, March 29, 2014 from 8:30-9:30pm Local Time 
- Future Shop: After Hours Sale  Online Only (Mar 29) 
- Buffalo David Bitton: VIP & Friends Sale  50% Off Purchase Coupon (Mar 29-30) 
- Naturalizer: Friends & Family Sale  Extra 30% Off Entire Purchase Promo Code (Until Mar 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 31 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Felix Skincare Clinic  $39 for One or $69 for Two 60-Minute European Facials with Microdermabrasion (Up to 71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Discover Banff Tours  $49 for a Two-Hour Guided Horseback Tour for One or $98 for Two (41%Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inglewood Beauty Bar  $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Sessions for Under Arms (90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a VHS to DVD Conversion Kit  Tax Included (80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 for a Deluxe Detailing Package OR $39 for Complete Odour Removal Package OR $19 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs and More (Save $110 or 69% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 31  Apr 6) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get a FREE $10 Gift Card when you Spend $50 (Mar 31  Apr 4) 
- The Links of GlenEagles: FREE Golf with a Friend 
- Shell Canada: FREE Small Coffee (Until Apr 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: San Remo Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Lunch + Wine for 2  2 Locations (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club  $75 for a Round of Golf for Two or $149 for Four with Cart and Hot Dogs (Up to 55% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $18 for a Gorgeous and Fun Two Tone Vintage Style High-Waisted Swimsuit  Tax Included (67% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steak-House Cuisine and Seafood. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $29 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Shellac Spa Pedicure (Save $91 or 76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for a VHS to DVD Conversion Kit  Tax Included (80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Discover Banff Tours  $49 for a Two-Hour Guided Horseback Tour for One or $98 for Two (41%Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Apr 30) 
- Banana Republic: 41% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Apr 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: She Apparel  $20 for $40 Worth of Bras, Lingerie or Swimwear with Custom Fitting (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $25 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $44 for Four, or $80 for Eight (Up to 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, and a $50 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Kenny Garret Quintet in Concert  $23 for One P2 Ticket. Wednesday, April 16  7:00PM (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pizza Master Fusion  $20 for a Meal for Four or $30 for Eight People with Pizza, Pasta, and Breadsticks. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours  $355 and Up for a Helicopter Tour with a 60 Min Wilderness Stop for 2 or $690 for 4 (Save $395 or 53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Pair of Wireless Bluetooth Sports Headphones  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Calgary  Amazing Laser Hair Removal Deals  5 Deals and Locations (Save 96% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Retro Superhero Cooking Apron  Tax Included (59% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 2) 
- Air Canada: Canada Seat Sale Extended (Book by Apr 3) 
- WestJet: Oh Canada Seat Sale Extended (Book by Apr 3) 
- Shop.ca: FREE $15 Off eGift Card Promo Code 
- SampleSource: New FREE Samples  Try Before You Buy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 3 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Spring Designer Clothing Sale  Save 40-80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (April 3-6) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Climbing Centre  $75 for a Full-Day Outdoor Beginners Rock-Climbing Course (Save $134 or 64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning  $69.99 for Furnace & Duct Cleaning with Optional Dryer Vent (Up to54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Three-Hour Wine- and Beer-Making Class for Two (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Lunch Food and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- ReadSave.ca: $28 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine  Shipping and Tax Included (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Discover Banff Tours  $49 for a Two-Hour Guided Horseback Tour for One or $98 for Two (41%Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Direct Cleaning Services Inc.  $39 for 2 Hours of Home Cleaning (Save $86 or 69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Snapfish: $24 for TWO 20-Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- WagJag: Dove Cleaning Products for Men and Women  2 Options (Save up to 62% Off) 
- TOMS Shoes: 10% Off All Orders Promo Code + Free Shipping (Apr 2-8) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $15 + Free Shipping (Save up to 70% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: 1-Day Only  Save an Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Apr 3) 

The Sample Sale Guys are coming back to Calgary for their 6th Designer Clothing Sale! The 4-day only sale starts today  Thursday, April 3rd and goes until Sunday, April 6, 2014 at the Days Inn Calgary South Hotel on Macleod Trail. Visit my blog to print a coupon to save an extra 10% off.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $49 for One Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions. Three Options Available (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glory of India  $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dr. Green  $19 for One or $35 for Two Spring Fertilizer Treatments (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines  $39 for a Wine-Tasting Class with Food Pairings for One or $69 for Two (Up to 67% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: $19 for a 16 x 20 Custom Canvas (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a Manicure & Pedicure OR $79 for 3 Manicures & Pedicures (Up to 73% Off) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 20% Off All Orders + Free Shipping Promo Code (Until Apr 30) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale (Until Apr 6) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Apr 3-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Paint Nite  $25 for One, $49 for Two, or $98 for Four Adult Admission to a Painting Party (Up to 46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mango Maids  $67.75 for Three Hours or $113.75 for 5 Hours of Housecleaning for Home or Office (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a V-Neck Beach Dress (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bragg Creek Paintball  $25 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $44 for Four, or $80 for Eight (Up to 60% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Sample Sale Guys: Spring Designer Clothing Sale  Save 40-80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (April 3-6) 
- la Vie en Rose: VIE.I.P Offer  40% Off Regular Priced Merchandise Coupon (Apr 3-6) 
- Montanas Cookhouse: $10 Off $30 Meal Coupon (Until Apr 10) 
- Future Shop: Spring 3-Day Sale (Until Apr 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WagJag  Up to 59% off Nestlé Easter Chocolate including Kit Kat and Smarties (5 Options) 
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines  $59 for 1 Day OR $99 for 2 Days of Golf for 2 People + Power Cart Rental and More (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kenny Garrett Quintet: $23.50 for Concert Ticket at Epcor Centre for the Performing Arts (Up to 50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for 20 or $19 for 40 Mosquito Repellent Wrist Bands (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Sample Sale Guys  Designer Clothing Sale  Save 40-80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (April 3-6) 
- LAST CHANCE: Custom Gifts 360  $19 for a 16×20 Custom Canvas (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $14 for a V-Neck Beach Dress (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Pair of Wireless Bluetooth Sports Headphones  Tax Included (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hot Pepper Furnace & Duct Cleaning  $69.99 for Furnace & Duct Cleaning with Optional Dryer Vent (Up to 54% Off) 
- Mexx: $20 Off All Kids Apparel when you Spend $75 + Free Shipping (Until Apr 9) 
- Old Navy: Extra 20% Off Your Purchase + All Dresses on Sale (Until Apr 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Consumer Care Calgary  $59 and Up for a Professional Home and Window Cleaning (Save $191 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Elle Auto  $45 for Two or $79 for Four Groupons, Each Good for One Oil, Lube, and Filter Change and Inspection (60% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Sexy Lace Robe  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: San Remo Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Lunch + Wine for 2  2 Locations (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag  Up to 59% off Nestlé Easter Chocolate including Kit Kat and Smarties + Free Shipping (5 Options) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 7-13) 
- Target Canada: New Printable Coupons 
- McDonalds: Dollar Drink Days  $1 Any Size Soft Drink

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 8 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Amex AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Miles = 2 Free Short-Haul Flights! 
- HOT DEAL: K-Fitness: $35 for Four or $49 for Six Weeks of Small-Group Personal-Training Sessions (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $35 for One or $55 for Two Zero Peroxide Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 82% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Retro Superhero Cooking Apron  Tax Included (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Paint Nite  $25 for One, $49 for Two, or $98 for Four Adult Admission to a Painting Party (Up to 46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: She Apparel  $20 for $40 Worth of Bras, Lingerie or Swimwear with Custom Fitting (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rockies Heli Tours  $355 and Up for a Helicopter Tour with a 60 Min Wilderness Stop for 2 or $690 for 4 (Save $395 or 53% Off 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Skip Hop Products (Until Apr 14) 
- Best Buy: 4 Days of Savings  Special Offers Each Day (Apr 7-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for 2 Tickets  Multiple Shows in Calgary and Red Deer ($72 Value) 
- HOT DEAL: Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for Two Tickets at Crossroads Furniture Mart or Westerner Park Through May 26 (Up to 47% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Paint Nite  $25 for Admission to a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crystal Ridge Golf Club  $39 for 9 Holes of Golf for Two People Including Cart (57% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 and Up for a Vileda ViROBi Robot Sweeper  Tax Included (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Climbing Centre  $75 for a Full-Day Outdoor Beginners Rock-Climbing Course (Save $134 or 64% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Sexy Lace Robe  Tax Included (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  Up to 59% off Nestlé Easter Chocolate including Kit Kat and Smarties (5 Options) 
- REMINDER: Amex AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Miles = 2 Free Short-Haul Flights! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 9) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on $75 Purchase (Apr 9) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  40% Off Womens Summer Cashmere by Lord & Taylor (Apr 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Strathmore Golf Club  $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $99 for Two or $149 for Four Total Eye Rejuvenation Treatments (Up to 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dent Clinic  $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aeyric Touch  $29 for One OR $79 for Three 60 Minute Relaxation Raindrop Therapy Massages (64% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $6 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook  Choose from Softcover or Debossed Hardcover (Up to $95 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Reef N Beef Restaurant and Lounge  $22 for a $40 Credit or $42 for an $80 Credit Towards Steaks and Seafood Dinner (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Service Plus Inns and Suites Calgary  $179 for a 1-Night Stay with 4 Family Attraction Passes and Buffet Breakfasts (Save $149 or 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Innovative Thinking Experience  $225 for Two-Day Creativity-and-Innovation Seminar for One or $399 for Two (Up to 56% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Save $401 or 67% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $69 for a Wireless Security Camera with Motion Detection, Night Vision and Smartphone Compatibility (Save $230 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Play Day  FREE Event (Apr 12 starts at 11am) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons  Buy Teen Burger, get FREE Root Beer and Fries (Until Apr 20) 
- Sport Chek: Scratch & Save Event (April 10-13) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season  Save up to 70% Off (Apr 11  May 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Trico Centre for Family Wellness  $49 for Gym or Skating Pass for One Adult or $99 for Two Adults and Two Kids (Up to 56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Reef N Beef Restaurant and Lounge  $22 for a $40 Credit or $42 for an $80 Credit Towards Steaks and Seafood Dinner (45% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hudsons Bay  Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season  Save up to 70% Off (Apr 11  May 1) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: 20% Off Online Orders (Apr 12-13) 
- RONA: 15% Off Any One Product of Your Choice (Apr 12 Only) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekend Promo Code (Apr 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments or Slimming Sessions (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadas Sports Hall of Fame  $19 for Family Admission for Two Adults and Two Kids (Up to 46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Filipino Cuisine (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Boho Chic Ultra Wide-Leg Lightweight Drawstring Pants  Tax Included (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for 2 Tickets  Multiple Shows in Calgary and Red Deer ($72 Value) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Retro Superhero Cooking Apron  Tax Included (54% Off) 
- REMINDER: Il Sogno  $22 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine for Lunch or $35 for $60 for Dinner. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister Co: 40% Off Entire Store. Available In-Stores and Online 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $10.40 (Save up to 80% Off) 
- Best Buy: Hundreds of Baby Outfits on Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rics Lounge and Grill  $35 and Up for an Unlimited Lunch Buffet for 2 or 4 Including Wine (46% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cravings Market Restaurant  $19 for an Easter Brunch for One or Dinner for Two on a Weeknight (Up to 37% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medici  $99 for a Four-Course Chefs Table Dinner Experience for Two (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus Weight Loss Supplement  Tax Included (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Centre Spa Waxing  $17 for One or $33 for Two Bikini or $59 for Brazilian Waxes with Melanie Moore (Up to 55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Aeyric Touch  $29 for One OR $79 for Three 60 Minute Relaxation Raindrop Therapy Massages (64% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment  All Coupon Books only $10.40 (Save up to 80% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 16) 
- Harveys Canada: Printable Coupons  BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deal (Until May 4) 
- Air Canada: 2 Day Sale  Canada, US and Sun Destinations (Book by Apr 16) 
- WestJet: Two Day Seat Sale (Book by Apr 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Beauty and Spa Promo Code (Apr 17-18) 
- HOT DEAL: Voda Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Custom Facial and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (Save $127 or 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Flyboard Inc  $59 for Flyboarding Sessions for One or $175 for Three People. 2 Locations (50% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Strathmore Golf Club  $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $17 and Up for the X-Hose Revolutionary Expandable Garden Hose  Never Tangles or Kinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Reef N Beef Restaurant and Lounge  $22 for a $40 Credit or $42 for an $80 Credit Towards Steaks and Seafood Dinner (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Il Sogno  $22 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine for Lunch or $35 for $60 for Dinner. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment  All Coupon Books only $10.40 (Save up to 80% Off) 
- TOMS Shoes: $10 Off Any $65 Order + Free Shipping (Apr 17-22) 
- Mexx: 30% Off Everything Sitewide (Apr 17-23) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights within Canada (Book by Apr 21) 
- Blog News: Website Downtime Update

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for an Eminence Organic Skin Care Facial (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photo Studio Photography  $39 for Photo-Shoot Package with Prints. Two Options Available (Up to 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine Inc.  $29 for an Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Set of 2 Faux Leather Boho Watches (89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Beauty and Spa Promo Code (Apr 17-18) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canadas Sports Hall of Fame  $19 for Family Admission for Two Adults and Two Kids (Up to 46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Well.ca: Save $10 Off Pampers Baby Diapers Economy Packs (Apr 17-20) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 30% Off All Orders + Free Shipping Promo Code (Apr 17-21) 
- Best Buy: Power Hours Sale  Online Only (Apr 17-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WagJag  Save up to 61% off Nestlé Easter-Inspired Chocolate including Kit Kat and Smarties 
- HOT DEAL: Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa  $17 for One, $33 for Two, or $48.99 for Three Groupons, Each Good for a Mens Haircut (Up to 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Infusion Contemporary Cuisine  $16 for $30 Worth of Contemporary Breakfast, Lunch, or $30 for $55 for Dinner. Three Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a One Piece Backless Swimsuit  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cravings Market Restaurant  $19 for an Easter Brunch for One or Dinner for Two on a Weeknight (Up to 37% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Alberta Home & Gardener Living  $15 for a One-Year Subscription  Tax and Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $15 + Free Shipping (Save up to 70% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com  Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 21-22) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Care Special  $29 for a Car Package with Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Brake/Vehicle Inspection & More  7 Locations (Save $396 or 93% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club  $85 for an 18 Holes with Cart and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yuk Yuks Calgary  $19 for Two Tickets to a Standup Comedy (Up to 52% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 Cables for Charging and Syncing  Tax Included (77% Off) 
- Nestlé Canada: 70% off PowerBar Harvest or Sport Energy Bars (2 Options) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments or Slimming Sessions (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag  Save up to 61% off Nestlé Easter-Inspired Chocolate including Kit Kat and Smarties 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 21-27) 
- GAP: 40% Off Regular Price Styles (Apr 20-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 10% Off All Golf Deals Promo Code (Apr 22 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Painting Party at a Local Restaurant or Pub (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Reef N Beef Restaurant & Lounge  $8 for $15 Worth of Steaks, Seafood, and Comfort Fare. 4 Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cal-Alta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs or Front Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salt and Pepper  $22 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Laser HQ  $49 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Sessions OR $69 for 2 Photofacials (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $16 for a Scratch-and-Reveal Map of the World  Tax Included (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Infusion Contemporary Cuisine  $16 for $30 Worth of Contemporary Breakfast, Lunch, or $30 for $55 for Dinner. Three Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa  $17 for One, $33 for Two, or $48.99 for Three Groupons, Each Good for a Mens Haircut (Up to 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rics Lounge and Grill  $35 and Up for an Unlimited Lunch Buffet for 2 or 4 Including Wine (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 21-22) 
- REMINDER: Yuk Yuks Calgary  $19 for Two Tickets to a Standup Comedy (Up to 52% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Apr 23) 
- Starbucks: Earth Day Freebie  FREE Brewed Coffee or Tea (Apr 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WhatABloom  Mothers Day  $25 for a $50 Credit Towards Flowers, Bouquets, & More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WhatABloom  Mothers Day  $50 for a $100 Credit Towards Flowers, Bouquets, & More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon  Extra 10% Off Local Yoga Deals Promo Code (Apr 23 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Mission Health Centre  $49 for Three Acne Treatments with Optional Microdermabrasions (Up to 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package with Massage and Facial (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Flyboard Inc.  $59 for Flyboarding Sessions for One or $175 for Three People (Up to 51% Of) 
- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $49 for Three 40-Minute Microdermabrasion Treatments OR IPL Photofacials (Save $546 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (Save $81 or 51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Voda Spa  $98 for a 60 Minute Custom Facial and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (Save $127 or 56% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cal-Alta Auto Glass  $19 for Up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs or Front Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Reef N Beef Restaurant & Lounge  $8 for $15 Worth of Steaks, Seafood, and Comfort Fare. 4 Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 23) 
- Chapters Indigo: Mothers Day Gift Shop  Gifts Under $25 + More Great Deals 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Apr 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $22 for $40 OR $42 for $80 Worth of Steaks and Seafood (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SpaWish  $35 for One or $70 for Two $50 Spa or Salon eGift Cards (Up to 35% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute  $89 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rampage City Paintball  $29 for Paintball for Two, $49 for Four or $79 for Eight with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 67% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for One OR $19 for Two Wireless Motion Sensor Lights  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- Picaboo: Up to 74% off Custom Photo Books (3 Options) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club  $85 for an 18 Holes with Cart and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for an Eminence Organic Skin Care Facial (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $15 for a One Piece Backless Swimsuit  Tax Included (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $16 for a Scratch-and-Reveal Map of the World  Tax Included (54% Off) 
- Knetgolf.com: Titleist Golf Ball Sale  Save up to 80% Off (Until Apr 29) 
- Old Navy: 15% Off Your Purchase, In-Store or Online (Apr 24-25) 
- YYC Deals: Cheap flights from Calgary to Hong Kong | $770 roundtrip including taxes | new record!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Raising Canine Dog Daycare, Training and Grooming  $40 and Up for Kennel Cut Dog Grooming Packages, 5 Days of Dog Daycare or 6 One-Hour Training Classes (38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club Resort  $59 for Golf Outing for Two or $99 for Four with Range Balls (Up to 63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines  $69 for Regular or $79 for Premium Wine-Tasting Class for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $25 for a Revoflex Xtreme Powerful Abs Workout Kit  Tax Included (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yuk Yuks Calgary  $19 for Two Tickets to a Standup Comedy (Up to 52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Reef N Beef Restaurant & Lounge  $8 for $15 Worth of Steaks, Seafood, and Comfort Fare. 4 Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Video Games  Buy 1, Get 1 30% Off (Apr 25  May 1) 
- Calgary Roughnecks: Save up to 42% Off Playoff Tickets Promo Code (May 3) 
- Roots Canada: Customer Appreciation Sale  25% Off Everything (Until Apr 27) 
- WestJet: 24 Hour BlueTag Sale  Save on select Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Apr 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Groupon is offering an extra 15% off one local Events or Activities deal with the promo code PLAY15 from April 25-27.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...apr-25-27.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off Promo Code (Until Apr 30) 
- HOT DEAL: Donegal Irish Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Living Magazine  50% off a 1-Year Print or Digital Subscription 
- IT University Online: $69 for an Accounting and Bookkeeping Certification Course (92% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $25 for a 6-Piece 1800 Thread Count Equivalent Microfiber Sheet Set in One of 10 Randomly Chosen Colours (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Calgary Shooting Centre  $79 for Admission for Two with Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rics Lounge and Grill  $35 and Up for an Unlimited Lunch Buffet for 2 or 4 Including Wine (46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Epic Beauty  $39 for a Manicure, Pedicure and a 60 Minute Relaxation Massage (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bombay Sweet House  $15 for a Lunch Buffet for 2 People (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Fine Art Bartending School  $55 for a Four-Hour Introduction to Bartending Course for One or $94 for Two (Up to 62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon  Extra 15% Off Local Events & Activities Deals Promo Code (Apr 25-27) 
- LAST CHANCE: Auto Care Special  $29 for a Car Package with Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Brake/Vehicle Inspection & More  7 Locations (Save $396 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a One Piece Backless Swimsuit (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $17 and Up for the X-Hose Revolutionary Expandable Garden Hose  Never Tangles or Kinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 Cables for Charging and Syncing (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SpaWish  $35 for One or $70 for Two $50 Spa or Salon eGift Cards (Up to 35% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off Promo Code (Until Apr 30) 
- Cineplex: Gift Pack  Buy $30 Gift Card, Get Free Coupons (Until June 30) 
- Hudsons Bay: Final Week of Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season  Save up to 70% Off (Until May 1)

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> [B]Sunday, April 27 Deals:
> 
> - LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 Cables for Charging and Syncing (77% Off)



This seemed like a really good idea until I looked at the details / Q/A. The cables aren't certified ones so you're iPhone will throw a hissy fit saying its not a legit cable and refuse to charge. It's basically 9$ for knock off cables that won't work and no refunds/returns...

I already have one cable I bought off ebay for cheap and later found out the iPhone 5 won't accept them  :Bang Head:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra $10 Off Local Massage Deal Promo Code (Apr 28 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 for a Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms and a Hallway (Save $131 or 73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: My Gym  $39 for One Month of Classes and Play Sessions for One or $69 for Two Children (Up to 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sears Portrait Studio  $35 for a Deluxe Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, and More! Valid at 70 Locations (Save $149 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon Goods  $89.99 for Atmos Rx Dry Herb Vaporizer Kit with Oil Attachment﻿. Multiple Colors Available (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Stop-Snoring Mouthpiece (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Painting Party at a Local Restaurant or Pub (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser HQ  $49 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Sessions OR $69 for 2 Photofacials (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club Resort  $59 for Golf Outing for Two or $99 for Four with Range Balls (Up to 63% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off Promo Code (Until Apr 30) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 28  May 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Chinook Rafting  $59 for a Guided White Water-Rafting Trip + Photo CD (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inner Beauty Spa  $39 for Two 60-Min Massages (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rockies Heli Tours Icefield  $355 for a Mothers Day Helicopter Tour for Two or $699 for Four (Up to 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute  $39 for CPR and AED Certification Course (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rics Lounge and Grill  $35 and Up for an Unlimited Lunch Buffet for 2 or 4 Including Wine (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WhatABloom  Mothers Day  $25 for a $50 Credit Towards Flowers, Bouquets, & More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WhatABloom  Mothers Day  $50 for a $100 Credit Towards Flowers, Bouquets, & More Delivered Anywhere in Canada (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Sears Portrait Studio  $35 for a Deluxe Portrait Package with Image CD, Multiple Prints, and More! Valid at 70 Locations (Save $149 or 81% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off Promo Code (Until Apr 30) 
- Starbucks: 50% Off Frappuccno Happy Hour from 3-5pm (May 1-10) 
- Lids.ca: Mothers day Special  25% Off Sitewide (Apr 28-30) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Photography Deals Promo Code (Apr 29 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Until Apr 30) 
- HOT DEAL: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Oral Care Session with Dental Hygiene Exam, 1 Unit of Scaling, and Full Polish (Save $241 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ameyana Wellness Centre  $99 for Six Laser-Hair Removal Treatments on a Small, $165 for a Medium, or $375 for a Large Area (Up to 75% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Empanada Queen  $12 for One or $33 for Three Groupons, Each Good for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food (Up to 45% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a 32GB Micro SD Card with Adapter  Tax Included (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off Promo Code (Until Apr 30) 
- LAST CHANCE: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $22 for $40 OR $42 for $80 Worth of Steaks and Seafood (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Stop-Snoring Mouthpiece  Tax Included (74% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 30) 
- P&G brandSAVER: New Coupons  Over $94 in Coupons Savings 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Nail Services Deals Promo Code (Apr 30 Only)

----------


## MGCM

Canadian Tire is having a huge spring sale right now, lotta great deals on tools!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Bow River Blog ¨C $149 and Up for a Three-Hour Fishing Trip on the Bow River (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inkdoodle ¨C $8 for One, $15 for Two, or $21 for Three 8¡åx12¡å Metal Prints (Up to 90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Ponoka Community Golf Club ¨C $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Including Cart (Save $70 or 48% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Sexy Crochet Push Up Bathing Suit (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Raising Canine Dog Daycare, Training and Grooming ¨C $40 and Up for Kennel Cut Dog Grooming Packages, 5 Days of Dog Daycare or 6 One-Hour Training Classes (38% Off) 
- REMINDER: Starbucks ¨C 50% Off Frappuccno Happy Hour from 3-5pm (May 1-10) 
- Please Mum: 50% Off Entire Store 
- Hudson¡¯s Bay: Last Day of Bay Days ¨C Lowest Prices of the Season ¨C Save up to 70% Off (Until May 1) 
- Shop.ca: FREE $15 Off eGift Card Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com ¨C Extra 15% Off Food & Drink Deal Promo Code (May 2 Only) 
- HOT DEAL: Eye Candy Lash and Beauty Bar Calgary ¨C $39 for a Full Set of Synthetic Lashes (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mountain High Adventures in Fernie ¨C $129 for Full-Day Whitewater-Rafting Trip for Two or $249 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Empanada Queen ¨C $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks OR $25 for 12 Empanadas-To-Go (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 5-Piece Stainless Steel Bowl Set with Lids (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Donegal Irish Pub ¨C $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Inkdoodle ¨C $8 for One, $15 for Two, or $21 for Three 8¡åx12¡å Metal Prints (Up to 90% Off) 
- Jacob: Friends & Family Event ¨C 30% Off Everything + Extra 10% Off Orders over $100 (Until May 4) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days ¨C 10% Off Entire In-Store Purchase Coupon (May 2-3) 
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 2 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 3-4) 
- HOT DEAL: Magenta Studio Photo  $25 for a Photo Session and 11 Prints (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rendezvous Match  $25 for 2.5 Hours of Speed Dating (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for Solar Powered LED Fairy Lights for Indoor or Outdoor Use (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ameyana Wellness Centre  $99 for Six Laser-Hair Removal Treatments on a Small, $165 for a Medium, or $375 for a Large Area (Up to 75% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: The TGIF Online Sale  Save up to 75% Off 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 3-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 5 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Travel Hacking  American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Miles 
- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $99 for a Four-Hour Wedding Photography Package with 20 Digital Images, Five 4×6 Prints, and One 8×10 (89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $49 for Two 60 Min Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss and More (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mudd, Sweat & Tears  $55 for One Entry to the Mudd, Sweat & Tears 8K on Saturday, June 14 (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 1200 Bands Deluxe Combo Loom Set (82% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $99.99 for a Stuhrling Original Skeleton Watches with Interchangeable Bands. Multiple Styles Available (Save $895 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Painting Party at a Local Restaurant or Pub (44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Laser HQ  $49 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Sessions OR $69 for 2 Photofacials (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Buytopia.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 3-5) 
- Google Chromecast is finally available in Canada 
- lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crowsnest Pass Golf and Country Club  $85 for a 2-Person OR $169 for a 4-Person Golf Package (Save $97 or 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Market Collective  Entry to Arts and Music Festival for Two or Four on May 30June 1 (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wrenches Automotive  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $39 for a Full Spring Maintenance Package Including Oil Change, Tire Rotation and More (68% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $6 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook: Choose from Softcover or Hardcover (75% Off) 
- Holistic Fitness: $29 for Fat-Burning Lemonade (Save $141 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Oral Care Session with Dental Hygiene Exam, 1 Unit of Scaling, and Full Polish (Save $241 or 83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Travel Hacking  American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Miles 
- WestJet: Three Day Seat Sale (Book by May 8) 
- CalgaryAttractions.com: Save up to 50% Off Coupons to all of Calgarys Attractions (Ie. Calgary Zoo, Calaway Park, Calgary Tower) 
- MAY is Canadas National Deals & Coupons Month

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off All Deals Promo Code (Until May 8) 
- HOT DEAL: Sunset Resorts Canmore  $99 and Up for a 2-Night Stay in Canmore with $100 Gift Certificate at the 4-Star Iron Goat Restaurant (Save $230 or 70% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser  $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $189 for a Medium, or $269 for a Large Area (Up to 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: LoseBig  $29 for a Weight-Management Challenge Packages (90% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Luxury Plus  $88 for 2 Full Custom Tailored Cotton Shirts OR $348 for a Bespoke Custom Tailored Wool Suit (Save $257 or 74% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a 2-Pack of Just Relax Tea Infusers (53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $22 for $40 OR $42 for $80 Worth of Steaks and Seafood (45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ponoka Community Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Including Cart (Save $70 or 48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 1200 Bands Deluxe Combo Loom Set (82% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 7) 
- City of Calgary: FREE Golf at Richmond Green Golf Course on Mothers Day (May 11) 
- Air Canada: Seat Sale within Canada and to select US and Sun Destinations (Book by May 8) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Getaways/Travel Deals Promo Code (May 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (May 8-9) 
- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Service Plus Inn and Suites  $125 for 1-Night Stay for Up to Four with Optional Family Package (21% Off) HOT DEAL: Service Plus Inn and Suites  $125 for 1-Night Stay for Up to Four with Optional Family Package (21% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Modern Touch Studio  $99 for One Keratin Smoothing Treatment (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Springbankaero flight training  $149 and Up for a 30-Min Discovery Flight and a 40-Hr Private Pilot Ground School Class for One or Two People (Save $451 or 75% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Wallet Ninja  16 Great Tools In One (25% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off All Deals Promo Code (Until May 8) 
- LAST CHANCE: Empanada Queen  $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks OR $25 for 12 Empanadas-To-Go (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Eye Candy Lash and Beauty Bar Calgary  $39 for a Full Set of Synthetic Lashes (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mudd, Sweat & Tears  $55 for One Entry to the Mudd, Sweat & Tears 8K on Saturday, June 14 (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon Goods: $99.99 for a Stuhrling Original Skeleton Watches with Interchangeable Bands. Multiple Styles Available (Save $895 or 90% Off) 
- Starbucks: Send a $5 eGift Card, get FREE $5 eGift Card 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  50% Off select Womens Tops (May 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Johnston Canyon Resort  $108 and Up for a 1 or $198 for 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save $81 or 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for Two Tickets at Crossroads Furniture Mart or Westerner Park Through May 26 (Up to 47% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Pizza Brew at Minhas Micro Brewery  $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Phamtastic Nails and Spa  $49 for a Full Legs Brazilian Wax, $24 for a Brazilian Wax OR $12 for an Eyebrow Wax (51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for Two Retro Superhero Cooking Aprons (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (May 8-9) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rendezvous Match  $25 for 2.5 Hours of Speed Dating (50% Off) 
- Entertainment Books: Get 2 Coupon Books for $25 + Free Shipping (May 8-12) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Save up to 83% Off select Luggage (May 9) 
- Shop.ca: Earn 15 Aeroplan Miles per $1 Spent (Until May 16) 
- Calgary Roughnecks: Save up to 42% Off Playoff Tickets Promo Code (May 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 10-11) 
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre  $84 for a 65-Min Ultimate Teye Facial of Your Choice with Complimentary Tea, Fruit + More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro / The Carmichael  $25 for $40 Worth of Lunch or Brunch for Two, or $50 for $80 for Dinner Bistro Cuisine for Two (38% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Enlighten Laser  $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $189 for a Medium, or $269 for a Large Area (Up to 80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for Two Tickets at Crossroads Furniture Mart or Westerner Park Through May 26 (Up to 47% Off) 
- REMINDER: Johnston Canyon Resort in Banff  $108 and Up for a 1 or $198 for 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save $81 or 43% Off) 
- Carters | OshKosh  Save 25% Off Everything Coupon (Until May 11) 
- Future Shop: 3-Day Sale In-Store and Online (May 9-11) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Save up to 70% Off Mattress Sets (May 10) 
- WhatABloom: Save 50% Off Flowers for Mothers Day  Delivers Anywhere in Canada

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Oral Spa  $29 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi, Japanese Cuisine, and Drinks for Dinner (38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for 2 Tickets  Multiple Shows in Calgary and Red Deer (47% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 10-11) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 5-Piece Stainless Steel Bowl Set with Lids (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Johnston Canyon Resort in Banff  $108 and Up for a 1 or $198 for 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save $81 or 43% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $49 for Two 60 Min Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss and More (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- REMINDER: Jacqueline Suzannes Bistro / The Carmichael  $25 for $40 Worth of Lunch or Brunch for Two, or $50 for $80 for Dinner Bistro Cuisine for Two (38% Off) 
- REMINDER: WhatABloom: Save 50% Off Flowers for Mothers Day  Delivers Anywhere in Canada 
- Express: 40% Off Everything (Until May 11) 
- Toys R Us: Video Games  Buy 1, Get 1 40% Off (May 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Miracles Beauty & Wellness Centre  $35 for a Haircut, Deep Conditioning Treatment and More (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs  $11 for $20 Worth of Pizza and Subs for Carryout. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Tahiti Tans  $65 for a One-Hour Facial in Southeast Calgary (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: WE MASSAGE  $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages  Choose from Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue and More (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Portable Handheld Air Conditioner (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crowsnest Pass Golf and Country Club  $85 for a 2-Person OR $169 for a 4-Person Golf Package (Save $97 or 53% Off) 
- REMINDER: The Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for 2 Tickets  Multiple Shows in Calgary and Red Deer (47% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (May 12-18) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular, 10% Off Sale Items (May 14-15) 
- Old Navy: Kids & Baby Sale  Up to 50% Off 
- Kelloggs Canada: $8 for a Special K Bundle (68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Holiday on Horseback  $349 for Two- or $499 for Three-Day Horseback Trips (Up to 40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: POP Photography  $59 for a One-Hour In-Studio Photo Shoot for Up to Four People (80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People OR $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Shoe Stretcher (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa  $49 for a 60 Minute Oral Care Session with Dental Hygiene Exam, 1 Unit of Scaling, and Full Polish (Save $241 or 83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sunset Resorts Canmore  $99 and Up for a 2-Night Stay in Canmore with $100 Gift Certificate at the 4-Star Iron Goat Restaurant (Save $230 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Luxury Plus  $88 for 2 Full Custom Tailored Cotton Shirts OR $348 for a Bespoke Custom Tailored Wool Suit (Save $257 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Kelloggs Canada  $8 for a Special K Bundle valued at $25 (68% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Shop.ca  Earn 16 Aeroplan Miles per $1 Spent (Until May 31) 
- Future Shop: 5 Days of Deals (May 12-16) 
- Entertainment Books: 11 Hours Only Blowout Sale  All Coupon Books only $11 + Free Shipping (May 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Rics Lounge and Grill  $39 for a 2-Person OR $75 for a 4-Person Sunday Brunch Buffet, Including Mimosas and Caesars (42% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prime Time Restaurant  $35 for Dinner for Two or $69 for Four with Drinks, or $20 for $40 Worth of Takeout (52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dr. Amanda Ballas at LifeMark Health  $99 for Three Acupuncture Treatments and More (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for a Pair of iPhone 5 Earbuds OR Two iPhone 4/4s Style Earbuds with Remote and Mic (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Ponoka Community Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two Including Cart (Save $70 or 48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 14) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Items, 10% Off Sale Items (May 14-15) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save $40 on select Womens Fashion and 65% Off select Womens Suits (May 14) 
- McDonalds Canada: New Savings Coupons (May 13  June 9) 
- Entertainment Books: 11 Hour Blowout Sale Extended  All Coupon Books only $11 + Free Shipping (Until May 15)

----------


## jwslam

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Tuesday, April 13 Deals:* 
> 
> - HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Filipino Cuisine (50% Off)



This deal is still on, expires May 19th
See my review http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread.p...hreadid=382169

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 15 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (May 15-19) 
- HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and Drinks for 2 People (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser and Spa Clinic  $119 for Six or $299 for Eight Cellulite-Reduction Treatments (Up to 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Halcyon Therapies  $80 for $160 to Spend on Spa Services like Massage, Reiki, Assisted Stretching, and More (50% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: $19 for a 16 x 20 Custom Canvas (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada: $6 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook: Choose from Softcover or Hardcover (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $10 for a Pair of iPhone 5 Earbuds OR Two iPhone 4/4s Style Earbuds with Remote and Mic (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment Books  All Coupon Books only $11 + Free Shipping Blowout Sale (Until May 15) 
- REMINDER: Prime Time Restaurant  $35 for Dinner for Two or $69 for Four with Drinks, or $20 for $40 Worth of Takeout (52% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: 40% Off Everything + Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Ends May 20) 
- Mexx: Customer Appreciation  30% Off Everything Sitewide (May 15-28) 
- Chapters Indigo: Toy Warehouse Sale  Save Up to 50% Off Select Toys (May 14-15)
- SPUD.ca: Fresh Organic Produce  FREE $40 Off towards Groceries (May 1  June 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Montreux Skincare Clinic  $139 for 20 Units of BOTOX Administered by a Licensed Medical Professional (37% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Discover Banff Tours  $40 for a Banff Sightseeing Chairlift Ride for Two, $79 for Four, or $119 for Six (Up to 34% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Image Care  $149 for a Photography Workshop in Vancouver or Calgary (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa  $39 for an Anti-Aging Facial, Eyebrow Wax or Threading and 30 Minute Full-Body Massage (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $6 and Up for a 10 Foot 30 Pin or Lightning iPhone/iPad/iPod Charger (85% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre  $84 for a 65-Min Ultimate Teye Facial of Your Choice with Complimentary Tea, Fruit + More (50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Long Weekend Sale  40% Off Your Purchase (Until May 19) 
- 7 Eleven: FREE Large Slurpee Coupon in Mobile App (May 16-19) 
- LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $69 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage (Save $271 or 80% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $159 for Summer Camp for One or $259 for Two Kids (Up to 48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lizard Creek Lodge in Fernie, BC  From $199 for 2-Night Stay for Up to Six in a One- or Two-Bedroom Suite (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Royal Canadian Circus  $38 for 2 Tickets  Multiple Shows in Calgary and Red Deer (47% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Prime Time Restaurant  $35 for Dinner for Two or $69 for Four with Drinks, or $20 for $40 Worth of Takeout (52% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 16-18) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (May 15-19) 
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale  40% Off Entire Store (Until May 19) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $9.99 + 1.99 Shipping (Save up to 76% Off) 
- Tim Hortons: FREE Birthday Cake Donut (May 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, and a $50 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Awesome All Season Adventures  $65 for Zipline Tour for One or $125 for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (May 15-19) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crowsnest Pass Golf and Country Club  $85 for a 2-Person OR $169 for a 4-Person Golf Package (Save $97 or 53% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Discover Banff Tours  $40 for a Banff Sightseeing Chairlift Ride for Two, $79 for Four, or $119 for Six (Up to 34% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (May 19-25) 
- Best Buy: Power Hours Sale  Online Only (May 18-20) 
- Walmart.ca: Clearnace Blowout Sale (Until May 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: DermaLife Laser  $98 for Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels for 1 Yr OR $39 for 3 Spider Vein Removals (Save $752 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $35 for a Portrait Session and an 8x10 Metal Print (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mountain View Bowl  $55 for Two Hours of Bowling with Shoe Rentals for Five (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $29 for a 10 Group Dance Class Pass (71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Sexy Crochet Push Up Bathing Suit (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Luxury Plus  $88 for 2 Full Custom Tailored Cotton Shirts OR $348 for a Bespoke Custom Tailored Wool Suit (Save $257 or 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rics Lounge and Grill  $39 for a 2-Person OR $75 for a 4-Person Sunday Brunch Buffet, Including Mimosas and Caesars (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $6 and Up for a 10 Foot 30 Pin or Lightning iPhone/iPad/iPod Charger (85% Off) 
- Future Shop: Long Weekend Sale Extended (Until May 22) 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Off Discount Code (Until May 21) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until June 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 22 Deals:

- Golden Inn Restaurant: Calgary Flood Recovery 1 Year Anniversary Celebration (June 19) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Care Services  $99 for Two OR $149 for Four Pulsed Light Photofacial Treatments (Save $461 or 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Studio Mount Royal  $49 for One Professional AHA Facial Treatment with Optional Eye Treatment (Up to 56% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Generic National Team Soccer Jersey (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Montreux Skincare Clinic  $139 for 20 Units of BOTOX Administered by a Licensed Medical Professional (37% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Kids Activities Deal Promo Code (May 22-23) 
- Entertainment Books: Any 2 Coupon Books for $20 + Free Shipping (Until May 26) 

My family has owned the Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown since 1977. We were one of many local businesses severely impacted by the catastrophic flood that hit Calgary in June 2013. There was a lot of blood, sweat and tears to bring the restaurant back to life again. So in turn, we are celebrating the 1 year anniversary of Calgarys flood recovery efforts on Thursday, June 19, 2014 with an evening of food, drinks, music and more.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 23 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 23-26) 
- HOT DEAL: Platinum Hair Group  $32 for a Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure Package (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SkyTrek Adventure Park  $52 for a High-Ropes Course and Adventure-Tower Experience for One or $99 for Two (Up to 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Training Business Pros  $47 for a 1-Day Digital Marketing Training Intensive (Save $150 or 76% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Lavish Home Series Sheet Set  4 Sizes and 8 Colours (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books  Any 2 Coupon Books for $20 + Free Shipping (Until May 26) 
- REMINDER: Golden Inn Restaurant  Calgary Flood Recovery 1 Year Anniversary Celebration (June 19) 
- Armani Exchange: Extra 40% Off All Styles In-Store and Online (Until May 26) 
- HostGator.com: 50% Off All Web Hosting Packages (May 23-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 24 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (May 23-25) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Exclusive Extra 15% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (May 24-26) 
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (49% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness  $29 for Two 30-Minute Ionic Foot Detox Baths, Two 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions and 1 Month of Whole Body Vibration (Save $291 or 91% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch and Hollister Co: Save 40-60% Off Entire Store

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 25 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Wine and Beer-Making Class for 2 People  3 Locations (62% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Collicutt Siding Golf Club  $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $119 for Four with Cart Rental and Range Balls (Up to 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre  $199 for a 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (77% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 3 Pack Single Brewing Coffee Filters Measuring Spoon (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (May 23-25) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sunset Resorts Canmore  $99 and Up for a 2-Night Stay in Canmore with $100 Gift Certificate at the 4-Star Iron Goat Restaurant (Save $230 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a 6 Month Supply of Fibolica Hair Loss Concealer (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Lavish Home Series Sheet Set  4 Sizes and 8 Colours (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (49% Off) 
- REMINDER: Groupon.com  Exclusive Extra 15% Off Beauty &amp; Spa Deals Promo Code (May 24-26)

----------


## pheoxs

Any idea if there will be any deals for stampede?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 26 Deals:

- VERY HOT DEAL: Travel Hacking  American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- HOT DEAL: Golds Gym Northgate  $39 for 1 Month of Unlimited Access (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: One Eleven Grill  $27 for $50 Worth of Steakhouse Cuisine for Two or $52 for $100 for Four, Valid Sunday through Thursday (Up to 48% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza  $10 for $20 OR $20 for $40 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Dry Vaporizer Pen (Save $131 or 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Exclusive Extra 15% Off Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (May 24-26) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment Books  Any 2 Coupon Books for $20 + Free Shipping (Until May 26) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DermaLife Laser  $98 for Unlimited Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels for 1 Yr OR $39 for 3 Spider Vein Removals (Save $752 or 88% Off) 
- REMINDER: Collicutt Siding Golf Club  $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $119 for Four with Cart Rental and Range Balls (Up to 56% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (May 26  June 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Azzuro Terra Laser & Hair Salon  $85 for a Spa Package for One or Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Save $119 or 58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: SHE Apparel  $35 for $70 Worth of Bras with Custom Fitting and Swimwear (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 and Up for a 10 or 20 Pair Shoe Rack (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Rics Lounge and Grill  $39 for a 2-Person OR $75 for a 4-Person Sunday Brunch Buffet, Including Mimosas and Caesars (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (49% Off) 
- REMINDER: One Eleven Grill  $27 for $50 Worth of Steakhouse Cuisine for Two or $52 for $100 for Four, Valid Sunday through Thursday (Up to 48% Off) 
- REMINDER: Travel Hacking  American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card  FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- Nestlé Canada: Up to 64% off Nestlé Kit Kat Chocolate Packages 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Cyber Sale  Save Up to 50% Off Select Books, Electronics, Home & More (May 27-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> *Any idea if there will be any deals for stampede?*



You can find most Stampede deals here: http://cs.calgarystampede.com/info/deals-and-days/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Holiday on Horseback  $119 for a Western Cookout Lunch for Two or $229 for Four (Up to 36% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $25 for Up to 250 Pounds of Junk Removal (77% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 3 Pack Single Brewing Coffee Filters Measuring Spoon (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $15 and Up for a 10 or 20 Pair Shoe Rack (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Collicutt Siding Golf Club  $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $119 for Four with Cart Rental and Range Balls (Up to 56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 28) 
- TheBay.com: 3 Flash Sales Today  Online Only (May 28) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Canada Sale (Book by May 29) 
- WestJet: Promo Code  15% Off Flights within Canada (Book by May 29) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $5 when you become an Annual Renewal Member (May 27  Jun 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off Promo Code (Until May 31) 
- HOT DEAL: Shine Revolution  $49 and Up for an Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Meneazao Zumba Fitness  $11 for 5 or $19 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes (Up to 82% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services  $49 Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bombay Sweet House  $15 for a Lunch Buffet for 2 People (50% Off) 
- Bed of Nails: $19 and Up for a Stress Alleviating Bed of Nails Acupressure Mat & Pillow  Featured on Dr. Oz (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Platinum Hair Group  $32 for a Shellac Manicure and Spa Pedicure Package (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Montreux Skincare Clinic  $139 for 20 Units of BOTOX Administered by a Licensed Medical Professional (37% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: One Eleven Grill  $27 for $50 Worth of Steakhouse Cuisine for Two or $52 for $100 for Four (Up to 48% Off) 
- Toys R Us and Babies R Us: Half Price Event (Ends May 29) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Local Burger Deals Promo Code (May 29) 
- National Golf Day: Swing into over 50% Off Savings

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Direct Cleaning Services Inc.  $35 for Carpet Cleaning for 4 Rooms and a Hallway OR 2 Hours of Home Cleaning (Save $90 or 72% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Il Sogno  $22 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine for Lunch or $35 for $60 for Dinner. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Spice Wellness  $29 for One Month of Unlimited Vibration Plate Sessions with 2 Ionic Foot Baths & 2 Infrared Sauna Treatments (91% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prestige Health Group  $39 for 1, $99 for 3, OR $149 for 5 Microdermabrasion Treatments & More (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $59 and Up for a Bellini 1000 Thread Count 4-Piece Sheet Set from Luxor Linens  As Seen on Dr. Phil (Save $260 or 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  Extra $5 Off Promo Code (Until May 31) 
- Naturalizer: 20% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (May 30 only) 
- Chapters Indigo: Save 25% Off Any One Item Promo Code (May 30  June 1) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Local Hair & Styling Deal Promo Code (May 30 only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Engelbert Humperdinck  From $33 for Ticket at Southern Alberta Jubilee on June 12 (Up to 40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beauté Minceur  $49 for 1 OR $99 for 2 Shaping Packages with Electrotherapy, Heat Diathermy & Whole-Body Vibration (Save $151 or 75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sunset Resorts Canmore  $99 and Up for a 2-Night Stay in Canmore with $100 Gift Certificate at the 4-Star Iron Goat Restaurant (Save $230 or 70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza  $10 for $20 OR $20 for $40 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Golds Gym Northgate  $39 for 1 Month of Unlimited Access (65% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Meneazao Zumba Fitness  $11 for 5 or $19 for 10 Drop-In Zumba Classes (Up to 82% Off) 
- REMINDER: River Valley Adventure Co  $39 for a One-Hour Guided Segway Tour (35% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy Products  $35 for the Naked3 Rose Neutral Eyeshadow Set by Urban Decay (51% Off) 
- IKEA: Get $40 Coupon when you Spend $200 (Until June 8) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 53% Off 4×6 Prints  Only $0.09 Each (May 31  June 1) 
- WagJag: $25 for an AXE Anarchy Shower Pack for Men + Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: 20% Off Ice Cream Cakes (Order by June 8) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Up to $76 in Coupons Savings (June 2014)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 2 Deals:

- PHOTOBOMB Photography: 25% Off Stampede Photo Booth Package 
- HOT DEAL: Laser HQ  $49 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Sessions OR $69 for 2 Photofacials (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, and Caesar Salad (Up to 43% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: General Mills  $12 for The NEW Protein Power Pack with Free Shipping  Try Before Theyre Available in Store (65% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Microfiber Spaghetti Strap Bath Towel (52% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 2-8) 
- Hudsons Bay: The Spring Shoe Sale  Up to 50% Off Womens Shoes 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Vacation Deals Promo Code (June 2-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 3 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment  All Coupon Books only $9.99 + $1 Shipping (Save up to 76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Felix SkinCare  $29 for a 60 Minute Massage (64% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Strathmore Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: COGO Fitness + Performance  $40 for a Month of Accelerated Group Training Classes (76% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Auto Care Special  $35 for 3 Full Service Oil Changes, 2 Tire Rotations, Complete Brake and Vehicle Inspection and More  7 TIRECRAFT Locations (Save $390 or 92% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Small Fan and Mini-Air Conditioner (79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Microfiber Spaghetti Strap Bath Towel (52% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: River Valley Adventure Co  $39 for a One-Hour Guided Segway Tour (35% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (June 3-5) 
- WagJag: $45 for a Coppertone Sunscreen Variety Pack + Free Shipping (55% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Extra $10 Off Local Massage Deal Promo Code (June 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 4 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off Any Local Deal (June 4-5) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Anti-Aging Spa  $39 for an Eminence Organic Skin Care Facial (Save $261 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Mountain View Bowling  $49 for Two Hours of Bowling for Five with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 64% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for 20 Mosquito Repellent Wrist Bands (86% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $33 for 6 Cans of Muskol Insect Repellent Spray (41% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shine Revolution  $49 and Up for an Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 55% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 4) 
- Tim Hortons: Camp Day  100% of Coffee Proceeds will be Donated (June 4) 
- WestJet: Hurray for Summer Sale (Book by June 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 5 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Beau Skincare Clinic  $39 for One or $75 for Two 60-Minute Relaxation Massages (Up to 53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Raising Canine  $37 for Grooming for a Small Dog (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Luxury Plus  $88 for 3 Full Custom Cut and Fit Italian Cotton Dress Shirts (Save $362 or 80% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Bug Off Mesh Door (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off Any Local Deal (June 4-5) 
- LAST CHANCE: Prestige Health Group  $39 for 1, $99 for 3, OR $149 for 5 Microdermabrasion Treatments & More (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Direct Cleaning Services Inc.  $35 for Carpet Cleaning for 4 Rooms and a Hallway OR 2 Hours of Home Cleaning (Save $90 or 72% Off) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until June 15) 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (June 5-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 6 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: San Remo Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Lunch + Wine for 2  2 Locations (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines  $49 for a Beer-Tasting Class with a Food Pairing for Two or $89 for Four (Up to 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rooted Fitness CrossFit  $60 for a Two-Week CrossFit Foundations Course (65% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Trunk Organizer and Cooler (75% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: 12-Pack of Oral-B-Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (75% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Spice Wellness  $29 for Two 30-Minute Ionic Foot Detox Baths, Two 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions and 1 Month of Whole Body Vibration (Save $291 or 91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Strathmore Golf Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 55% Off) 
- REMINDER: Beau Skincare Clinic  $39 for One or $75 for Two 60-Minute Relaxation Massages (Up to 53% Off) 
- PetSmart: Friends & Family Event  Save 15% Off Entire Purchase Coupon (June 5-8) 
- Lids.ca: Fathers day Special  25% Off Sitewide Coupon Code (June 5-7) 
- P&G Sampler: FREE Samples  Tide, Downy, Cascade and Vidal Sassoon

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (June 7-8) 
- HOT DEAL: Le Château Outlet  $29.99 for $60 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Esthetic Studio  $35 for a Face and Neck Microdermabrasion Treatment and IPL Photofacial (Save $100 or 74% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Pair of Superhero Cufflinks (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Mountain View Bowling  $49 for Two Hours of Bowling for Five with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 64% Off) 
- PUMA: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Entire Purchase (June 5-9) 
- Hudsons Bay: Fathers Day gift guide  Save up to 30% Off Mens Apparel and Accessories 
- Future Shop & Best Buy: Pre-Order 3 Video Games and Save Up to $20 or 30% Off Each Game (Until June 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Vista Hair Salon and Spa  $32 and Up for a Spa Mani-Pedi, Haircut Package OR Eye Lash Extensions (51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters  $55 for a Standard, $79 for a Deluxe, or $149 for an Executive Interior Auto Detailing (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: VINCI Park Calgary  $82 for a Weekly Parking Pass in Downtown Calgary (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Crystal Ridge Golf Club  $39 for 9 Holes of Golf for Two People Including Cart (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Shooting Centre  $79 for Admission for Two with Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Miss Behave Boudoir Photography  $139 for Boudoir Photo-Shoot Package w/ Optional Leather Photo Trifold (Up to 54% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 9-15) 
- Old Navy: 25% Off Baby & Toddler Styles (Until June 10) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off 2 Full-Prices Styles (Until June 11) 
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale  Save up to 40% Off select Designer Apparel 
- Harrry Rosen: Harrys Suits & More Sale  Up to 40% Off 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (June 8-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 9 Deals:

- Golden Inn Restaurant: Calgary Flood Recovery 1 Year Anniversary Celebration Party (June 19) 
- HOT DEAL: Powerful Hypnotherapy  $49 for Two 60 Min Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss and More (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $39.99 for a Set of 4 Exquisite Hotel Collection Down-Alternative Pillows (Save $280 or 88% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Zombie Walker  $19 for One Entry as a Zombie Walker on Saturday, July 26 (53% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Stop-Snoring Mouthpiece  Tax Included (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Le Château Outlet  $29.99 for $60 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Crackmasters  $55 for a Standard, $79 for a Deluxe, or $149 for an Executive Interior Auto Detailing (Up to 50% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Save 50% Off select Mens and Womens Shoes (June 10) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $9.99 + Free Shipping (Save up to 80% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Beauty & Spa Deal Promo Code (June 10-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off)
- HOT DEAL: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 and Up for a Hot Stone Massage Treatment Package (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: NuCurves Lipolaser  $179 for a Detox Wrap, Two Lumislim Lipolaser Treatments, and Two Whole-Body Vibration Treatments (69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Wrenches Automotive  $19 for a Complete Oil, Lube and Filter Change Package OR $39 for a Full Spring Maintenance Package Including Oil Change, Tire Rotation and More (68% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rod Stewart & Santana: The Voice, The Guitar, The Songs Tour  $35 for One G-Pass on August 4 (Up to 51% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: $29 for Two 16 x 20 Custom Canvases (Save $241 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Shine Revolution  $49 and Up for an Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Luxury Plus  $88 for 3 Full Custom Cut and Fit Italian Cotton Dress Shirts (Save $362 or 80% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Beauty & Spa Deal Promo Code (June 10-11) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 11) 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale + Free Catalogue 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Up to 75% Off Luggage (June 11) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by June 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Starbucks  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift on Groupon (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (June 12) 
- HOT DEAL: Lucky 13 Pet Grooming  $19 for a Self-Serve Dog Grooming Package (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Odysseo: The Equestrian Spectacular by Cavalia  $50 for One Ticket at Canada Olympic Park June 1221 (Up to 38% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Miss Behave Boudoir Photography  $139 for a 45-Minute Boudoir Photo Package (54% Off) 
- Smart Relief: $39 for a Smart Relief Ultimate Massager Tens Unit (Save $311 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Custom Gifts 360: $29 for Two 16 x 20 Custom Canvases (Save $241 or 89% Off) 
- REMINDER: Rod Stewart & Santana: The Voice, The Guitar, The Songs Tour  $35 for One G-Pass on August 4 (Up to 51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  30% Off Designer Watches and Up to 73% Off Mens CHAP Shirts (June 12) 

Groupon is featuring 2 hot deals today. The Starbucks deal and extra 15% off promo code will both be very popular.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: SaltCrystal Spa  $20 for a 50-Minute Salt Air Therapy Session (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medici  $15 for Old WestThemed Stampede Festival with Drink Vouchers for One or $30 for Two (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Seanachie Irish Pub  $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for One OR $11 for a Set of Two 13-Pocket Handbag Organizers (82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Starbucks  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift on Groupon (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: The Esthetic Studio  $35 for a Face and Neck Microdermabrasion Treatment and IPL Photofacial (Save $100 or 74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Odysseo: The Equestrian Spectacular by Cavalia  $50 for One Ticket at Canada Olympic Park June 1221 (Up to 38% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $19.99 for Perry Ellis Portfolio Dress Shirts  66% Off (June 13) 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale (June 13-15) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 12-15) 
- EXTENDED: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Local Deal Promo Code (June 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Carstairs Golf Club  $32 and Up for 18 Holes of Golf with Power Cart, Range Balls and Drinks (58% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bow Habitat Station  $12 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $15 for a Family (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $49 and Up for Multiple TriLipo Registered Treatments or Slimming Sessions (Save $551 or 92% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 and Up for Philips Sonicare Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (81% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 16-22) 
- Pizza Hut: Buy One Pizza, Get One Free (Until June 18) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Entire Purchase or 30% Off at Old Navy (June 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 17 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre  $29 for 1 Month of Unlimited Yoga (Save $106 or 79% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Claresholm  $55 for Weekday or $69 for Weekend Golf for 2 or $139 for 4 w/ Cart Rental and Range Balls (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Portrait Studios in Walmart  $20 for a Portrait Session Package with Prints and CD  Valid at 210 Locations (Save $110 or 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Avenida Wellness Clinic  $269 for Three Lapex BCS Treatments for One Area (73% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Sunshine Houseboat Vacations  Presale: 50% Off a 3-Night Houseboat Rental on Lake Koocanusa for Groups of 4 to 14 People (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 2600 mAh External Battery Tube (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 and Up for a Hot Stone Massage Treatment Package (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Oasis Greens Golf Centre  $15 for One Round of Mini-Golf for Two Adults or $25 for a Family of Four (Up to 48% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until July 2) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off All Hasbro Games & up to 50% Off Hot Summer Reads

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Platinum Hair Group  $25 for a Wash, Haircut, Blow Dry and Styling PLUS 50% Off Colouring or Highlights (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Enlighten Laser  $129 for Three or $199 for Six Ultrasound-Cavitation Fat-Loss Sessions (Up to 89% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Reef N Beef Restaurant and Lounge  $22 for a $40 Credit or $42 for an $80 Credit Towards Steaks and Seafood Dinner (45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: GQ or Maxim Magazine  $19 for a 1-Year Subscription (Save up to 74% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Just In Time Furnace  $40 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Childrens Place: 50% Off All Summer Styles + Extra 15% Off Coupon 
- Air Canada: Canada on Sale (Book by June 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Local Events & Activities Deal Promo Code (June 20-22) 
- HOT DEAL: Your Health Span  $99 for a 2-Hour Couples Massage Class (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: La Cantina  $25 for $50 Worth of Casual Italian Dinner and Bocce for Two or Four. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Derma Vital  $39 for 2 Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasions and 1 Glycolic Peel (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $2 for Two Crest 3D Whitestrips  Tax and Shipping Included (93% Off) 
- REMINDER: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $55 for Dinner and Fleetwood Mac/Tom Petty Tribute Concert on July 14 (Up to 45% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 19-21) 
- Aeroplan: Get 1,000 Bonus Miles (Until June 29) 
- WestJet: Blue Tag Sale  Save on flights to Las Vegas, New York and St. Lucia (Book by June 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 21 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (June 21-22) 
- HOT DEAL: Gohan Sushi Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two, or $49 for $80 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa  $98 for a 60-Min Oasis Signature Pedicure, 65-Min Teye Facial and More (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Photobook Canada  $10 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook  Choose from Softcover or Hardcover (Up to 71% Off) 
- Kelloggs Canada: $12 for a Special K Bundle + Free Shipping (66% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 19-21) 
- LAST CHANCE: Just In Time Furnace  $40 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter (69% Off) 
- REMINDER: La Cantina  $25 for $50 Worth of Casual Italian Dinner and Bocce for Two or Four. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Local Events & Activities Deal Promo Code (June 20-22) 
- Toys R Us: Play Day  FREE Event (June 21 starts at 11am) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Las Vegas | $259 roundtrip including taxes, direct flights

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 23 Deals:

- Aeroplan: FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Bonus Miles  Travel Hacking  American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card (Until July 14) 
- HOT DEAL: Involtini Ristorante  $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Italian Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Racing Adventures  $249 and Up for a 5-Lap Luxury Sports Car Driving Package (Save $100 or 29% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for a 2-Pack of Clarisonic Compatible Replacement Heads (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre  $29 for 1 Month of Unlimited Yoga (Save $106 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: La Cantina  $25 for $50 Worth of Casual Italian Dinner and Bocce for Two or Four. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 23-29) 
- Future Shop: Sizzling Summer Savings (June 20-26) 
- Walmart Canada: 20th Anniversary Celebration Sale (June 20-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 24 Deals:

- TasteAway.ca: Calgarys Easiest Way to Order Take-out or Delivery + 40% Off Promo Code + Win One Year of Free Food! 
- HOT DEAL: Rics Lounge and Grill  $39 for a 2-Person OR $75 for a 4-Person Sunday Brunch Buffet, Including Mimosas and Caesars (42% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Brushing and Beyond  $69 for Furnace and Duct Cleaning with Optional Vent Santizing (Up to 54% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: fotoscool  $69 for an All-Day Intro to Using a DSLR Camera Class (75% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Pair of Soundlogic 5-in-1 Wireless Headphones (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Platinum Hair Group  $25 for a Wash, Haircut, Blow Dry and Styling PLUS 50% Off Colouring or Highlights (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 and Up for a Hot Stone Massage Treatment Package (61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Gohan Sushi Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two, or $49 for $80 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- REMINDER: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- HostGator.com: Soccer Sale  45% Off All Web Hosting Packages (June 24 Only) 
- Air Canada: Canada to USA Seat Sale (Book by June 26) 
- Entertainment: Inventory Clearnace  All Coupon Books only $8.99 + Free Shipping (Save up to 82% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Surf n Turf Deals Promo Code (June 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 25 Deals:

- Calgary Stampede: 2014 Top Money Saving Tips, Value Deals and Value Days (July 4-13, 2014) 
- HOT DEAL: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Rendezvous Match  $25 for 2.5 Hours of Speed Dating (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lakeside Greens Golf Club  $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, and a $50 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Retro Superhero Cooking Apron (77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: PÜR Gum  $24 for 8 Bags of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum (56% Off) 
- REMINDER: TasteAway.com  40% Off Exclusive Promo Code + $5 Sign-Up Credit + Win Free Food for One Year! 
- IKEA: The IKEA Summer Sale (Until July 7) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 25) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 40% Bedding Collections and Bath Towels (June 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 26 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 26-29) 
- HOT DEAL: Ace Roofing Alberta  $169 for a Complete Eavestrough Cleaning with Inspections and Resealings (Save $180 or 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Jazzercise  $49 for 10, $69 for 20, or $99 for 30 Dance Fitness Classes. Valid at All Participating Canadian Locations (Up to 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Inner Beauty Spa  $39 for Two 60-Min Massages (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a Lavish Home Series Sheet Set  4 Sizes and 8 Colours (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: SaltCrystal Spa  $20 for a 50-Minute Salt Air Therapy Session (56% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $39 for 2 Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasions and 1 Glycolic Peel (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Photobook Canada  $10 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook  Choose from Softcover or Hardcover (Up to 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Retro Superhero Cooking Apron (77% Off) 
- Lids.ca: 25% off NHL, NBA, & MLB Gear (June 25-27) 
- Huggies: FREE Sample Pack  Baby Diapers and Wipes!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tania Medispa  $79 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage (Save $261 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Shakers Fun Centre  $13 for One Value Day Passes (Up to 61% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $25 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints (Save $164.89 or 87% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for 3 Custom Shirts OR $499 for a 2-Piece Custom Made Suit (Save $221 or 61% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for a Generic National Team Soccer Jersey (68% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $24.99 for Duracell Batteries Bundle with 24 AA Batteries and 24 AAA Batteries (48% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TasteAway.com  40% Off Exclusive Promo Code + $5 Sign-Up Credit + Win Free Food for One Year (Until June 27) 
- LAST CHANCE: espy  $39 for $100 Worth of Designer Jeans and Custom Fitting (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 26-29) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- KFC: New Printable Coupons (Until Aug 10) 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Sale  Save Up to 50% Off Books, Toys, Baby, Home, Style, Paper & Electronics (Until July 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 28 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 30% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Until June 29) 
- HOT DEAL: Strathmore Golf Club  $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $79 for a Three-Month Membership for One or $149 for a Family Membership (Up to 85% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Style Design College Online  $39 for an Online Fashion Design Course or How-To Sewing Course (Up to 96% Off) 
- ThreeWorks Snacks: $29 for a 24-Pack Variety Pack of Apple Chips + Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Yoga and Fitness Passport  $20 for a 30-Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Zumba, Pilates, Crossfit and More (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $25 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints (87% Off) 
- REMINDER: Shakers Fun Centre  $13 for One Value Day Passes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (June 27  July 1) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale  30% Off Promo Code (Book by June 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: 1-888-JUNK-VAN  $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: The Roadhouse  $30 for a Daytime or $36 for a Nighttime Party-Tent Admission Plus Barbecue and Drinks for Two (Up to 52% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Stix Sports Bar  $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Hair Free Laser Institute  $79 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $95 for Small, or $149 for Medium Area (Up to 69% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Protein To Go  $24 for 24 Protein Smoothie Shots + Free Shipping (75% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 20-Pack of Mosquito Repellent Bugs-Away Wristbands (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Carstairs Golf Club  $32 and Up for 18 Holes of Golf with Power Cart, Range Balls and Drinks (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Involtini Ristorante  $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Italian Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products  $19 for a Pair of Soundlogic 5-in-1 Wireless Headphones (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Jazzercise  $49 for 10, $69 for 20, or $99 for 30 Dance Fitness Classes. Valid at All Participating Canadian Locations (Up to 78% Off) 
- REMINDER: Strathmore Golf Club  $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (50% Off) 
- Harveys Canada: Printable Coupons  BOGO, 2 Can Dine, Meal Deal (Until Aug 24) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Until July 1) 
- GAP: Canada Day Sale (Until June 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 30 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (June 30 only) 
- HOT DEAL: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Presidents Choice Cooking School  $11.30 for One Day of Kids Summer Cooking Camp (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Myths, Miracles and Magic  $39 for 2 Tickets to the Myths, Miracles and Magic IMAX Show with $70 Ruths Chris Steak House Voucher (61% Off) 
- EXTENDED: Carstairs Golf Club  $32 and Up for 18 Holes of Golf with Power Cart, Range Balls and Drinks (58% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for Solar Powered LED Fairy Lights for Indoor or Outdoor Use (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre  $29 for 1 Month of Unlimited Yoga (Save $106 or 79% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Portrait Studio in Walmart  $25 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints (87% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 30  July 6) 
- Best Buy: Canada Day Power Hours Sale (June 30  July 2) 
- Future Shop: Canada Day Sale  41 Hours Online Only (June 30  July 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 1 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: GX Cleaning Services  $59 for 3 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning (Save $121 or 67% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Dynamic Images  $39 for One-Hour In-Studio Photo-Shoot Package (Save $592 or 94% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for One OR $20 for Two Wireless Motion Activated Lights (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Platinum Hair Group  $25 for a Wash, Haircut, Blow Dry and Styling PLUS 50% Off Colouring or Highlights (50% Off) 
- Penningtons: Save up to 40% Off Your Purchase (July 1) 
- Banana Republic: Canada Day Sale  40% Off Your Purchase (July 1-2) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 14% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 1-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 2 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 and Up for a Standard, Deluxe or Executive Interior Auto Detail Package (55% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Aqua Massage  $20 for One or $39 for Two 30-Minute Aqua Massages (Up to 51% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Salon Ghazi  $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style PLUS 50% Off Full Colour OR Highlights (71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Pair of Wireless Bluetooth Sports Headphones (77% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 2) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  68% Off Samsonite 3-Piece Luggage Set (July 2) 
- Entertainment: Volume Discount Sale  1 Book for $10, 2 for $8 Each, or 3 for $6 Each + Free Shipping (July 1-6) 
- Air Canada: 20% Off All Air Canada Rouge Flights to US, Europe and Sun Destinations (Book by July 2)

----------


## 03ozwhip

Any stampede admission deals?

----------


## realazy

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *Any stampede admission deals?*



Mac's

$26.47 for 2 591ml Coke products and 2 admissions.

Today is the last day.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by 03ozwhip_ 
> *Any stampede admission deals?*



http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...4-13-2014.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 3 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Aeroplan  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Bonus Miles  Amex AeroplanPlus Gold Card (Until July 14) 
- HOT DEAL: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Minute Manicure & Pedicure (71% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: jchu photography  $39 for a Three-Hour Digital-Photography Workshop for One or $75 for Two (Up to 56% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Osteria de Medicini  $15 for a Ticket Package (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Aristocrat  $25 for $50 Worth of Authentic Filipino Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $39 for a Superior Digital Massage TENS Machine (Save $321 or 89% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Derma Vital  $39 for 2 Pristine Diamond Microdermabrasions and 1 Glycolic Peel (Save $361 or 90% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for 3 Custom Shirts OR $499 for a 2-Piece Custom Made Suit (Save $221 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $79 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage (Save $261 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $12 for One OR $20 for Two Wireless Motion Activated Lights (60% Off) 
- Best Buy: Summer Movie Sale  Save up to 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 7 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: MediaScene  $25 for a Best of Calgary Package Booklet Towards 11 Great Free Services! (Save $625 or 96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Winston Lodge & Spa  Golden, BC: $230 for 2-Night Stay for Two in a Silver or $290 for a Golden Room. Combine Up to 10 Nights (Save $160 or 41% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Minhas Micro Brewery  $10 for a Brewery Tour for 2 People OR $20 for 2 Pizzas & 4 Beverages at Pizza Brew Restaurant (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a 12 Pack of Single Reusable K-Cup Coffee Filters (83% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (July 7-13) 
- Future Shop: Appliance Sale  Boxing Day in July (Until July 10) 
- Hudson`s Bay: Summer Clearance Sale  Save up to 60% Off (Until July 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Cobbs Corn Maze  EXCLUSIVE PRESALE: $13 for Admission for 2 People (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, $15 for $30 for Lunch, or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Canadian Medi-Pain Centres  $19 for $150 to Spend on Orthotics, $50 to Spend on Compression Stockings, and More (96% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: San Remo Ristorante  $25 for an Authentic Italian Lunch + Wine for 2  2 Locations (57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Prestige Health Group  $39 for a Microdermabrasion Treatment with an IPL Skin-tightening Treatment OR Oxygenating Facial Peel (79% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for a Wireless Meat Thermometer (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 and Up for a Standard, Deluxe or Executive Interior Auto Detail Package (55% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 20-Pack of Mosquito Repellent Bugs-Away Wristbands (74% Off) 
- Forever 21: Summer Sale  Extra 30% Off Sale Items (July 7-9) 
- Entertainment: Volume Discount Sale  1 Book for $10, 2 for $8 Each, or 3 for $6 Each + Free Shipping (Until July 13) 
- Colgate Canada: FREE Sample  Sensitive Pro-Relief Toothpaste

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 9 Deals:

- ENDING SOON: Aeroplan  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Bonus Miles  Amex AeroplanPlus Gold Card (Ends July 14) 
- HOT DEAL: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Northstar Mountain Village Resort in Kimberley, BC  $469 for 3-Night Stay for up to Six in a Two-Bedroom Condo (35% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Calgary Shooting Centre  $79 for Admission for Two with Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Il Sogno  $22 for $40 Worth of Upscale Italian Cuisine for Lunch or $35 for $60 for Dinner. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Kelloggs Canada  $12 for a Special K Bundle + Free Shipping (66% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a High Density Foam Roller (70% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Manila Hair Salon and Tanning  $29 for a 75-Minute Manicure & Pedicure (71% Off) 
- REMINDER: Cobbs Corn Maze  EXCLUSIVE PRESALE: $13 for Admission for 2 People (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 9) 
- Take a Kid to The Course Week: Kids Golf Free (July 7-13) 
- Free Stampede Pancakes: Find all the FREE 2014 Calgary Stampede Breakfasts (July 4-13, 2014) 
- TasteAway.com: 40% Off Pickup or Delivery Promo Code (Until July 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Buytopia.ca  $3 for a $5 Starbucks Gift Card (40% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Painting Party at a Local Restaurant or Pub (44% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Bragg Creek Paintball  $25 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $44 for Four, or $80 for Eight (Up to 60% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Your Health Span  $99 for a Two-Hour Couples Massage Class (63% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Epic Laser  $99 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 1 Body Part for One Year OR $199 for 3 Body Parts (97% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Tania Medispa  $79 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage (Save $261 or 77% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for 3 Custom Shirts OR $499 for a 2-Piece Custom Made Suit (Save $221 or 61% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TeamBuy Products: $12 for a 12 Pack of Single Reusable K-Cup Coffee Filters (83% Off) 
- REMINDER: Aeroplan  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Bonus Miles  American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card (Ends July 14) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 10-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 11 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 10% Off Food & Drink Deal Promo Code (July 11-12) 
- HOT DEAL: TeamBuy.ca  FREE 40-Page Personalized Softcover 6×6 Photobook ($24 Value) 
- HOT DEAL: Blake Fiero Hair Studio  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow-Dry, Style, Morocan Oil Deep Conditioning & Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: 2712 Designs  $22.50 for One Personalized Self-Inking Stamps. Four Options Available (Up to 57% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Glenmore Landing Vision Center  $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Arthur Murray Dance Studio  $29 for a 10 Group Dance Class Pass (71% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio & Spa: $39 for 60-Minute Full Body Massage OR $39 for a Manicure, Pedicure, and 30-Minute Full Body Massage OR $99 for Three 60-Minute Full Massages (70% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two Under Bed Shoe Storage Containers (70% Off) 
- 7-Eleven: FREE Slurpee Day (July 11, 11am-7pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

It looks like American Express is going to end their awesome Friends & Family promotion today. All applications must be received by July 14, 2014 to get the free 30,000 Aeroplan bonus miles. Sign-up now if you havent yet.

Its one of my all-time most popular posts. Pretty much everyone I know has taken advantage of this offer so dont miss out!

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...s-july-14.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 16 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: The Bridges at Claresholm Golf Course  $49 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Cart Rental (53% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Lake Louise Gondola  $29.95 for Summer-Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $59.90 for Four (50% Off) 
- Live Out There: $59 for $100 Worth of Outdoor Gear (41% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a 50 Foot Expandable and Retractable Garden Hose OR $19 with Multifunctional Nozzle (68% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $119 for a Pair of Authentic Ray-Ban Sunglasses  Choose from 4 Styles (34% Off) 
- REMINDER: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: TeamBuy.ca  FREE 40-Page Personalized Softcover 6×6 Photobook ($24 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 16) 
- Entertainment: Summer Savings  All Coupon Books only $5.99 + $1 Shipping (Save up to 86% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Extra 25% Off Womens Clearance Fashion, 25% Off Designer Watches, and 30% Off Jewellery (July 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 17 Deals:

- Wish I Was Here Movie: FREE Advance Screening Passes Giveaway! 
- Salon On Seventeenth: $22 for a 45-Minute Shellac Manicure (51% Off) 
- Pour Beer Market & Grill: $30 for a Pizza Meal with Draft Beer or House Wine for Two or $60 for Four (42% Off) 
- Calgary Party Rentals: $229 for a Party Package for Up to 16 People With a Bounce House Rental, Piñata, and Much More (50% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for an Anti-Aging Facial, Eyebrow Wax or Threading and 30 Minute Full-Body Massage (Save $91 or 70% Off) 
- 1-888-Junk-Van: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal including Labor, Transportation, and Disposal Fee (78% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Single Shoulder Pet Carrier (80% Off) 
- Last Chance: Blake Fiero Hair Studio  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow-Dry, Style, Morocan Oil Deep Conditioning & Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- Reminder: Lake Louise Gondola  $29.95 for Summer-Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $59.90 for Four (50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Furniture Sale + Free Delivery on All Furniture 
- TasteAway.com: 25% Off Pickup or Delivery Promo Code (July 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 18 Deals:

- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $189 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,811 or 96% Off) 
- Carino Japanese Bistro: $35 for $60 Worth of Japanese-Italian Fusion Dinner for Two or $69 for $120 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small Area (75% Off) 
- Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm: $18 for Admission for Two or $35 for Four with Friendly Fire Game (Up to 45% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for One OR $29 for Four Pairs of Superhero Cufflinks (69% Off) 
- Last Chance: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for up to Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Shoes Sale  Save up to 70% Off 
- Gofobo.com: Get FREE Movie Screening Tickets 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Summer Getaways Deal Promo Code (July 18-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 19 Deals:

- Oral Spa: $29 for One Pharmaceutical Grade Teeth Whitening Session (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Save $401 or 67% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $32 for Microdermabrasion (66% Off) 
- TeamBuy Product: $14 for a Sexy Tan Through Bikini  Multiple Colours (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Summer Getaways Deal Promo Code (July 18-19) 
- Last Chance: Lake Louise Gondola  $29.95 for Summer-Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $59.90 for Four (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Carino Japanese Bistro: $35 for $60 Worth of Japanese-Italian Fusion Dinner for Two, or $69 for $120 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm: $18 for Admission for Two or $35 for Four with Friendly Fire Game (Up to 45% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: 40% Off Entire Store + Extra 15% Off Coupon (Until July 29) 
- Lids.ca: $6 Clearance Blowout Sale (July 18-21) 
- Future Shop: The Big Deal Event (July 18-20) 
- TasteAway.com: 20% Off Pickup or Delivery Promo Code (July 18-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 20 Deals:

- Cobbs Corn Maze: $159 for a Week-Long Full-Day Kids Camp for One (47% Off) 
- Lakeside Golf Club: $118 for 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 with $50 Food & Drink Voucher (50% Off) 
- Rics Lounge and Grill: $39 for a 2-Person OR $75 for a 4-Person Sunday Brunch Buffet, Including Mimosas and Caesars (42% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for a TENS Massage Therapy/Electronic Muscle Stimulator System 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy.ca  FREE 40-Page Personalized Softcover 6×6 Photobook ($24 Value) 
- Last Chance: Michael Todd True Organics LLC  $29 for a 3-4 Month Supply of KNU Anti-Aging Face Lift Serum (Save $121 or 81% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $9 for One OR $15 for Two Mens Reebok Reflective Performance Sleeveless Shirts (70% Off) 
- Dynamite Clothing: Flash Sale  25% Off Everything + Free Shipping (July 19-20) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Buy One, Get One Free Cones (July 20, 11am-2pm) 
- Entertainment: All Coupon Books only $5.99 + Free Shipping (Save up to 88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 21 Deals:

- JustVegasDeals.com: Las Vegas Deals & Travel Tips 
- Voda Spa: $68 for a 45 Minute Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (50% Off) 
- Desi Grill: $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club Resort: $59 for 18 Holes of Golf and Cart Rental for Two with Unlimited Driving Range Time (73% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary  $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (Save $380 or 95% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Charcoal Slimming and Shaping Body Suit (75% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a 4-Pack of Energy-Efficient Warm White 7 LED Lights (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Cobbs Corn Maze  EXCLUSIVE PRESALE: $13 for Admission for 2 People (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kitchen Pantry  $25 for a $50 Credit Towards Meats, Fish, Cheeses and more (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Carino Japanese Bistro: $35 for $60 Worth of Japanese-Italian Fusion Dinner for Two, or $69 for $120 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm: $18 for Admission for Two or $35 for Four with Friendly Fire Game (Up to 45% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (July 21-27) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (July 21-23) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Dental Deals Promo Code (July 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 22 Deals:

- Entertainment: 2 Books for $10 + Free Shipping (Save up to 90% Off) 
- Peel Salon & Spa in Four Points By Sheraton West: $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- GogoTraining: $59 for Mobile App Developer Package for iPhone, Android, or $99 for Both (Up to 97% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser  $179 for a Detox Wrap, Two Lumislim Lipolaser Treatments, and Two Whole-Body Vibration Treatments (69% Off) 
- Training Business Pros: $47 for a 1-Day Digital Marketing Training Intensive (Save $150 or 76% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for Admission for One to a Painting Party at a Local Bar  Multiple Venues (45% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for an LED Dashboard Watch (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Bridges at Claresholm Golf Course  $49 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Cart Rental (53% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Product: $14 for a Sexy Tan Through Bikini  Multiple Colours (52% Off) 
- American Apparel: End of Season Sale (Until July 27) 
- Chapters Indigo: Christmas in July  Great Deals on Books & Toys (Until July 23) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Jewelry & Watches Promo Code (July 21-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 23 Deals:

- Euroworks: $29 for a European Vehicle Oil Change (Save $146 or 83% Off) 
- Fierce Girl Fitness: $49 for 10 or $79 for 20 Classes (Up to 69% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $10 for a Brewery Tour for Two, Three Samples Each, and Two Souvenir Glasses (50% Off) 
- Medic Laser: $189 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,311 or 96% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $99 and Up for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions on a Small to Large Body Part for Up to One Year (93% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $19 for a 6-Month Supply of Maybelline Very Black Great Lash Washable Mascara  Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Salon On Seventeenth: $22 for a 45-Minute Shellac Manicure (51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a 4-Pack of Energy-Efficient Warm White 7 LED Lights (62% Off) 
- Reminder: Entertainment  2 Books for $10 + Free Shipping (Save up to 90% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 23) 
- Banana Republic: Flash Sale  40% Off One Full-Priced Item (July 23) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off Pillows, 60% Off Duvets, 30% Off Mattress Pads (July 23) 
- WestJet: Save on Flights & Vacation Packages through Sept-Oct (Book by July 23) 
- TasteAway.com: 22% Off + 5X Points Pickup or Delivery Promo Code (July 22-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 24 Deals:

- Extended: FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Bonus Miles with American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card 
- Tudor Rose: $25 for a Burgers, Sides, and Beer for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Paint Cafe: $25 for One Admission to a Painting Party Experience (44% Off) 
- Pizza Brew at Minhas Micro Brewery: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- Bow River Blog: $149 and Up for a Three-Hour Fishing Trip on the Bow River (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a iPhone 4/4S External Power Case or $19 for a iPhone 5 External Power Case (75% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: Maison Condelle 40- or 50-Pair Shoe Rack for $27.99 or $29.99 (38% Off) 
- Last Chance: Blake Fiero Hair Studio  $39 for a Haircut, Wash, Blow-Dry, Style, Morocan Oil Deep Conditioning & Full Colour or Partial Highlights (Save $141 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products: $29 for a TENS Massage Therapy/Electronic Muscle Stimulator System 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products: $14 for an LED Dashboard Watch (76% Off) 
- Last Chance: Desi Grill: $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 14% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 24-27) 
- Procter & Gamble: $6 Shipping for a P&G Sample Pack including CoverGirl, Venus, Tide and Cascade (87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 25 Deals:

- Muirfield Lakes Golf Club: $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs (Save $89 or 54% Off) 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Pizza and Subs for Carryout. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Fitness Group Canada: $20 for Group Fitness Classes (92% Off) 
- Shine Revolution: $49 and Up for an Interior and Exterior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- Ink Doodle Inc.: $39 and Up for Custom Canvas Print  Includes Shipping (69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $4 for a 3-in-1 Car Emergency Safety Break Hammer Rescue Tool with Keychain (86% Off) 
- Reminder: Tudor Rose: $25 for a Burgers, Sides, and Beer for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Procter & Gamble  $6 Shipping for a P&G Sample Pack including CoverGirl, Venus, Tide and Cascade (87% Off) 
- Extended Reminder: FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Bonus Miles with American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card 
- HostGator.com: Summer Sale  75% Off All Shared Web Hosting Packages (July 24-27) 
-  Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off Entire Purchase Coupon (July 25-26) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Local Cultural Attraction Deals Promo Code (July 25-27) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Deals (July 21  Aug 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 26 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 24-27) 
- Rockies Heli Tours: $355 for a Helicopter Tour with a 60 Min Wilderness Stop for 2 or $690 for 4 (53% Off) 
- Cocos Ice Cream: $12 for Four Groupons, Each Good for $5 Worth of Ice Cream (40% Off) 
- Golds Gym Northgate: $39 for 1 Month of Unlimited Access (65% Off) 
- Vitality Boot Camp: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Kids Multifunctional Learning Touchscreen Device (80% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fierce Girl Fitness  $49 for 10 or $79 for 20 Classes (Up to 69% Off) 
- Future Shop: 3-Day Sale  Back to School Savings (July 25-27) 
- TasteAway.com: $7 Off Pickup or Delivery + 10X Points Promo Code (July 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 27 Deals:

- Aeyric Touch: $29 for One OR $79 for Three 60 Minute Relaxation Raindrop Therapy Massages (64% Off) 
- Portrait Studio in Walmart: $25 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints (87% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre: $13 for One Value Day Passes (Up to 61% Off) 
- GX Cleaning Services: $59 for 3 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning (Save $121 or 67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Voda Spa  $68 for a 45 Minute Spa Manicure and a 60 Minute Spa Pedicure (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 24-27) 
- Last Chance: Tudor Rose  $25 for a Burgers, Sides, and Beer for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Cocos Ice Cream  $12 for Four Groupons, Each Good for $5 Worth of Ice Cream (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Aeroplan  FREE 30,000 Aeroplan Bonus Miles with American Express AeroplanPlus Gold Card 
- Air Canada: Canada on Sale (Book by July 27) 
- WestJet: Canada Sale (Book by July 27) 
- Best Buy: Friends & Family Sale (July 26-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 28 Deals:

- Canada Olympic Park: $13 for Two Skyline Luge Runs (50% Off) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: $35 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints (Save $129.90 or 79% Off) 
- Life Chiropractic Wellness Centre: $39 for a One-Hour Massage (44% Off) 
- Freya MediSpa: $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Save $1,441 or 94% Off) 
- My Picture Book: $10 for an 11¡å x 8.5¡å 20 Page Custom Photobook with Medium Landscape Imagewrap Cover (86% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kitchen Pantry ¨C $25 for a $50 Credit Towards Meats, Fish, Cheeses and more (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Peel Salon & Spa in Four Points By Sheraton West: $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- Reminder: Portrait Studio in Walmart: $25 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints (87% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (July 28 ¨C Aug 3) 
- GAP & Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Until July 29) 
- PUMA: Private Sale ¨C Save up to 75% Off (July 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 29 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Win 1 of 4 $25 Groupon Gift Cards Giveaway 
- SaltCrystal Spa: $20 for a 50-Minute Salt Air Therapy Session (56% Off) 
- Robust IT: US$19 for Microsoft Excel Class (Save $287 or 94% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $89 for a Hollywood Red Carpet Laser Teeth-Whitening Treatment (64% Off) 
- Oral Spa: $19 for a Pharmaceutical-Grade Teeth Whitening Session (89% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $14 for a Stop-Snoring Mouthpiece (74% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cocos Ice Cream: $12 for Four Groupons, Each Good for $5 Worth of Ice Cream (40% Off) 
- Last Chance: PUMA  Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off (July 28-29) 
- Reminder: Canada Olympic Park: $13 for Two Skyline Luge Runs (50% Off) 
- TheBay.com: 5-Day Home Sale (July 28  Aug 1) 
- Groupon.com: Health & Beauty Week Deals (July 28  Aug 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 30 Deals:

- Aeroplan: How to get 55,000 FREE Aeroplan Miles with American Express 
- Day Maid: $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $197 or 78% Off) 
- Muirfield Lakes Golf Club: $75 for Round of Golf for Two or $149 for Four with Cart and Hot Dog (Up to 55% Off) 
- Mabel Beauty Care: $49 for an Age-Defying Treatment Package (67% Off) 
- 180 Smoke: $12 for an Essential Electronic Cigarette Starter Kit (66% Off) 
- Stix Sports Bar: $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- Snapfish: $24 for TWO 20 Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- ThreeWorks Snacks: $49 for a 12-Bag SUGARPOVA Candy and Chewing Gum Variety Pack from Maria Sharapova  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- Last Chance: Salon On Seventeenth: $22 for a 45-Minute Shellac Manicure (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Paint Cafe: $25 for One Admission to a Painting Party Experience (44% Off) 
- Reminder: TheBay.com  5-Day Home Sale (July 28  Aug 1) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 30) 
- TasteAway.com: $5 Off Pickup or Delivery + 20X Points Promo Code (July 29-30) 
- Well.ca: Biggest Baby Sale of the Year  Baby Stockup Sale (Until Aug 3) 
- Groupon.com: Extra $10 Off Massage & Facial Deals Promo Code (July 30-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 31 Deals:

- Cocos Ice Cream: $10 for a $20 Credit Towards Ice Cream (50% Off) 
- Wholly Nails: $29 for One or $49 for Two Mani-Pedis or $49 for Fiberglass-Nail Application with One or $65 for Two Fills (Up to 69% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $69 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (54% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $7 for a Pair of Cycling and Sport Sunglasses  Choose from 4 Colours (65% Off) 
- Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre: $29 for 1 Month of Unlimited Yoga (Save $106 or 79% Off) 
- Imagine Letters: $15 for a Set of Four Fine Art Prints of Your Choice  FREE LOVE PRINT  Tax & Shipping Included (85% Off) 
- Last Chance: Muirfield Lakes Golf Club: $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs (Save $89 or 54% Off) 
- Last Chance: HealthSnap.ca: $19 for a 6-Month Supply of Maybelline Very Black Great Lash Washable Mascara  Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sears Portrait Studio: $35 for a Portrait Package with Image CD and Prints (Save $129.90 or 79% Off) 
- Reminder: Aeroplan  How to get 55,000 FREE Aeroplan Miles with American Express 
- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Apparel, Jewelry & Shoes Promo Code (July 31  Aug 2) 
- Shop.ca: Get a FREE $15 Off Promo Code (Until Aug 31) 
- Entertainment: Last Chance  2 Books for $10 + Free Shipping (Save up to 90% Off) 
- Free Draw Tonight: Groupon.com  Win 1 of 4 $25 Groupon Gift Cards Giveaway (July 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 1 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (Aug 1-2) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $14 for Admission for Two (Up to 54% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a 7800mAh External Battery Power Cube for Your Phone or Tablet OR $56 for 2  Choose from 2 Colours (64% Off) 
- Southcentre Health and Wellness: $45 for One or $115 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 62% Off) 
- Derma Vital: $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Dual Port AC Wall Charger (77% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: $39 for a Set of Dobby Striped Microfibre Bed Sheets  Includes Shipping (69% Off) 
- IKEA: Kitchen Event  Get up to 20% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Kitchen Purchases (Until Aug 11) 
- Chapters Indigo: TGIF Sale  Save up to 75% Off Hottest Online Deals (Aug 1-4) 
- Free Draw Announcement: And the 4 Winners of the $25 Groupon Gift Card is

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 3 Deals:

- TeamBuy.ca: Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Aug 1-4) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 1-3) 
- TasteAway.com: 20% Off Pickup or Delivery Promo Code (Aug 1-3) 
- Calgary Shooting Centre: $79 for Admission for Two with Handgun Rental and 50 Rounds of Ammo (50% Off) 
- Reflex Supplements: $20 for $40 Worth of Supplements (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Wholly Nails  $29 for One or $49 for Two Mani-Pedis or $49 for Fiberglass-Nail Application with One or $65 for Two Fills (Up to 69% Off) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Aug 10) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Local Cosmetic Procedure Deals Promo Code (Aug 3-4) 
- Walmart.ca: Weekend Web Crashers

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 4 Deals:

- Strathmore Golf Club: $77 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Cart and 2 Buckets of Balls (50% Off) 
- Mission Health: $99 for Three or $159 for Five G5 Infrasound Cellulite Treatments (Up to 68% Off) 
- Bombay Sweet House: $15 for a Lunch Buffet for 2 People (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Aug 1-4) 
- Last Chance: Peel Salon & Spa in Four Points By Sheraton West: $199 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal (Save $3,301 or 94% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $14 for Admission for Two (Up to 54% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Aug 3-5) 
- Future Shop: 5 Days of Deals (Aug 4-8) 
- Best Buy: Power Hours Sale  Online Only (Aug 3-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 5 Deals:

- Dinosaur Trail Golf and Country Club: $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart (Save $77 or 53% Off) 
- FastLife: $24 for a Speed-Dating Event (60% Off) 
- Beaute Minceur: $49 for a Facial with Eye Treatment + Vital C Treatment (59% Off) 
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $25 and Up for a Complete Paintball Packages for 2, $44 for 4 or $60 for 6 People (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a 6-Piece Sports and Bicycle Sunglasses Kit with 5 Interchangeable Lenses (59% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for One or $11 for Two Multifunctional Passport Holders (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Day Maid: $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $197 or 78% Off) 
- Extended: Procter & Gamble  $6 Shipping to Receive a P&G Sample Pack including CoverGirl, Venus, Tide and Cascade (87% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 4-10) 
- Aeroplan: Earn 10X Miles at SHOP.CA, 3X Miles at Costco.ca, or Get 30K Free Miles from Amex

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 6 Deals:

- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care Clinic: $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- Bar Virgin: $19 for Lifetime Access to an Online Bartender Certification Program (81% Off) 
- Arete Edmunds Fine Art Portraits: $89 for a One-Hour Womens Fine Art Photography Session (75% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for a Set of Hair Chalk with 24 Assorted Colours (83% Off) 
- Tania Medispa: $79 for a Couples Hot Stone Massage (Save $261 or 77% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $5 for Two Over the Door Purse Racks (83% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cocos Ice Cream  $10 for a $20 Credit Towards Ice Cream (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Paint Cafe  $25 for One Admission to a Painting Party Experience (44% Off) 
- Reminder: Dinosaur Trail Golf and Country Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart (Save $77 or 53% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 6) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Aug 6) 
-TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50% Off KITCHENAID Classic Plus Stand Mixer (Aug 6) 
- Starbucks: Get Free $10 Card eGift when you Setup Visa Auto-Reload (Until Aug 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 7 Deals:

- [URL=http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014/08/supreme-shine-27-complete-detailing-package-20-250-towards-wheeltire-service-package-66-2.html]Supreme Shine: $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off)
- Chic Effectz: $69 for a Haircut, Shampoo, and Blow-Dry with Optional Single-Process Color (52% Off) 
- The Color Run Calgary: $40 for One Entry to The Color Run 5K (20% Off) 
- Electro Dash 5K Run: $29 for an Entry into the ElectroDash 5K Run at Canada Olympic Park on September 12, 2014 (47% Off) 
- Vista Hair Salon and Spa: $32 and Up for a Spa Mani-Pedi, Haircut Package OR Eye Lash Extensions (51% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Microfiber Spaghetti Strap Bath Towel (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Last Chance: Snapfish  $24 for TWO 20 Page 8×11 Hard Custom Cover Photo Books (66% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: 22% Off + 5X Points Pickup or Delivery Promo Code (Aug 6-7) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Home Goods Promo Code (Aug 6-10) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Event  40% Off Your Purchase (Aug 7-10) 
- Hugo Boss: FREE Cologne and Perfum Samples

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 8 Deals:

- CalAlta Auto Glass: $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- részoomé: $79 for a Professionally Crafted Résumé, Cover Letter, Thank-You Note, and Follow-Up Letter (Save $121 or 61% Off) 
- Enoteca: $71 for a Wine Tasting for Two with Food Pairing (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a 50ft. Expandable and Retractable Garden Hose OR $22 with for Hose with Multifunctional Nozzle (73% Off) 
- Lakeside Greens Golf Club: $118 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two, and a $50 Dining Credit (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a Set of 2 Faux Leather Boho Watches (89% Off) 
- WestJet: Blue Tag Sale  Save on select flights to US, Mexico and Caribbean (Book by Aug 8) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 8-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 9 Deals:

- Involtini Ristorante: $20 for $40 Worth of Gourmet Italian Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- LillyEllenDesigns: $14.99 for One or $28 for Two Stacked Family Necklaces or $58 for My Family Charm Necklaces (Up to 71% Off) 
- Tania MediSpa: $62 for a Cleopatra Organic Facial (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Set of 12 Make-Up Pencils OR $22 for 2 Sets (60% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for One OR $14 for Two Pack of 5ft Steel Fabric Wire Design Cable for iPhone 5 (77% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 8-11) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  18% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery (Aug 8-10) 
- Chapters Indigo: Back to School Deals + 15% Off Weekend Promo Code (Aug 8-11) 
- Hudson`s Bay: Summer Clearance Sale  Up to 70% Off + Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Aug 8-14) 
- Chapters Indigo: Back to School Deals + 15% Off Weekend Promo Code (Aug 8-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 10 Deals:

- Carstairs Golf Club: $32 and Up for 18 Holes of Golf with Power Cart, Range Balls and Drinks (58% Off) 
- PureCanvas: $39 for One, $49 for Two, or $55 for Four Custom Photo Canvases with Frames (Up to 75% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Session with Consultation (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for an Antibacterial and Super Absorbant Charcoal Sports Bra (80% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Salad To-Go Bowl (59% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $9 for a Set of 2 Faux Leather Boho Watches (89% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a Microfiber Spaghetti Strap Bath Towel (52% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Sept 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 11 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Aug 11-12) 
- The Locked Room: $27 for a Real-Life Escape-The-Room Game for Two (49% Off) 
- Dent Clinic: $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- K-Fitness: $49 for a Month of Unlimited Group Fitness Classes (79% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $25 for a 4400mAh Maze Powerbank with Flashlight  Choose from 3 Colours (69% Off) 
- Ace Roofing Alberta: $169 for a Complete Eavestrough Cleaning with Inspections and Resealings (Save $180 or 52% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 and Up for a 720p HD DVR Vehicle Dash Camcorder with Night Vision (71% Off) 
- Last Chance: Dinosaur Trail Golf and Country Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart (Save $77 or 53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 12 Deals:

- Platinum Hair Group: $25 for a Wash, Haircut, Blow Dry and Styling PLUS 50% Off Colouring or Highlights (50% Off) 
- Minute Muffler & Brake & Quick Lube: $27 for a Regular or $45 for a Synthetic Oil Change with Multipoint Inspection (53% Off) 
- DermaCare Services: $198 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (87% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Classical Book Inspired iPhone 4/4S/5 Wallet Case (80% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Superhero Apron to Fight Crimes in the Kitchen (40% Off) 
- SiriusXM Canada: $20 for an Onyx EZ Radio, Vehicle Kit and a 3-Month Subscription (Save $130 or 87% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  Extra 10% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Aug 11-12) 
- Last Chance: Day Maid: $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $197 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: Enlighten Laser & Skin Care Clinic  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $12 for a Salad To-Go Bowl (59% Off) 
- Last Chance: LillyEllenDesigns  $14.99 for One or $28 for Two Stacked Family Necklaces or $58 for My Family Charm Necklaces (Up to 71% Off) 
- Reminder: The Locked Room  $27 for a Real-Life Escape-The-Room Game for Two (49% Off) 
- Starbucks: Treat Receipt  Bring Back Morning Receipt, Get a Grande Beverage for $2 (Until Aug 17) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off One Regular Priced Item Promo Code (Aug 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 13 Deals:

- Trickle Creek Golf Course: $139 for a Round of Golf for 2 People with Cart Rental (Save $91 or 40% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $79 for Glass-Bead-Making Workshop for Two (49% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $30 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $35 for a Panasonic Pedicure Care Heel Buffer (42% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Painting Party at a Local Restaurant or Pub (44% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for a Magic Mesh Door Cover Instant Screen Door (67% Off) 
- Staples: $13 for a Custom Deluxe 11″x17″ Calendar (48% Off) 
- Last Chance: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $9 for One OR $14 for Two Pack of 5ft Steel Fabric Wire Design Cable for iPhone 5 (77% Off) 
- Last Chance: PureCanvas  $39 for One, $49 for Two, or $55 for Four Custom Photo Canvases with Frames (Up to 75% Off) 
- Deal Extended: Dinosaur Trail Golf and Country Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart (Save $77 or 53% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 13) 
- WestJet: Promo Code  15% Off Flights to Canada and USA (Book by Aug 14) 
- Air Canada: North America is on Sale  15% Off Promo Code (Book by Aug 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 14 Deals:

- Open-Door.ca: Exclusive Offer  Get a $500 Visa Gift Card 
- 1-888-JUNK-VAN: $35 for 250 Pounds of Junk Removal, Including Labour, Transportation and Disposal Fee (Save $117 or 77% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $67 for One or $97 for Two 50-Minute Life Coaching Sessions to Help You Discover Your Dream Job Right Now (84% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for Remote Control Plug-in Wall Adapter OR $36 for 2 (62% Off) 
- Salon Ghazi: $29 for a Wash, Cut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, Blow Dry and Style PLUS 50% Off Full Colour OR Highlights (71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a Neon Triangle Neoprene Bikini (69% Off) 
- Last Chance: Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp  $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure (Save $101 or 72% Off) 
- Subway: Buy a $25 Gift Card, Get a FREE 6-inch Sub 
- IKEA: New 2015 IKEA Catalogue is here! 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 14-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 15 Deals:

- Lacombe Golf and Country Club: $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Cart Rental and Range Balls (Save $81 or 52% Off) 
- Putmeinthestory.com: $12 for One, $34 for Three, or $49 for Five Personalized Kids Books (Up to 61% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs or $25 for $125 to Spend toward Front Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Readsave: $33 for a 1-Year Subscription of 12 Issues to Oprahs O Magazine (46% Off) 
- Reef N Beef Restaurant and Lounge: $22 for a $40 Credit or $42 for an $80 Credit Towards Steaks and Seafood Dinner (45% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a Set of Headband Headphones (70% Off) 
- Last Chance: TasteAway.com  40% Off Pickup or Delivery Promo Code (Aug 12-15) 
- Reminder: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Reminder: Open-Door.ca  Calgary Real Estate  Exclusive $500 Visa Gift Card Offer 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Aug 15) 
- Sport Chek: Footwear BOGO Sale + Spend & Get Event (Aug 13-18) 
- SHOP.CA: The 1,000,000 Aeroplan Mile Giveaway 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off All Getaways Flash Deals Promo Code (Aug 15-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I would like to introduce you to Open Door Real Estate Team. 

This is a new venture I've partnered in, involving two of my best friends. We aren't doing anything new, but we do plan to do it better. Our company plans to stream line real estate experience allowing for a quicker and more efficient way to transact in real estate. We are a team of Calgarian's who have been involved in some form of Real Estate over the last 15 years. From buying, to selling, rentals, renovations, complete tear-down and rebuild, you can count on someone in our team with experience. On top of the actual transaction, we can help with the budgeting side as we have a certified mortgage broker on the team, as well as a licensed property manager who can help you budget cash flows once you own it. 

Currently, we've launched our website www.open-door.ca. This is stage one with a focus on real estate. The mortgage aspect of the website will follow shortly, with subsequent updates to property management, renovations and development. However, we are currently able to do all, so please don't hesitate to let us know how we may help. We can be reached at 403-460-4838 or by email at [email protected]. Our comprehensive real estate website comes with advanced search technologies that allow you to view all MLS listsings and get new listings sent to your inbox. Soon we will launch our blog and a monthly newsletter to keep you fully up to date with Calgary's real estate news. 

It's been tough getting deals as of late, due to Calgary's booming market, but that hasn't stopped us from satisfying several investor clients by finding "deals" that match their needs. It is still very possible to make money in the current market, be it in the way of cash flowing with a simple rental, or buying something and increasing value with some upgrades. 

BONUS: I want to do something for my loyal customer base, so as an introductory grand opening, every successful transaction from a Calgary Deals Blog reader, will receive a $500 VISA gift card from myself. That's a pretty good deal in itself. *Subject to approval by Calgary Deals Blog and Open Door, this offer can be rescinded at any time by either party. 

Contact us today and see how we can work together:
- Sellers: Get a free home market valuation and find out what your home is worth.
- Buyers: Let us help you find your dream home at the right price.
- Investors: We will provide a cash flow analysis on all properties so you can maximize profits.
- Mortgages: We will negotiate with dozens of banks and lenders and get you the best rates and terms.

Click here to visit Open Door's Calgary Real Estate Team website.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 16 Deals:

- Body Advantage Massage: $22 for a 60-Minute Swedish or Therapeutic Massage (Up to 74% Off) 
- Photo Studio Photography: $25 for a 60-Minute Professional Photo Session Package (Save $219 or 90% Off) 
- Redbox Canada: $5 for 5 One-Day New-Release Movie Rentals  Over 1350 Locations Nationwide (42% Off) 
- Walmart.ca: $0.25 for Crayola 24 Count Crayons + Free Shipping (87% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Groupon Goods Apparel, Shoes and Jewelry Promo Code (Aug 15-17) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 15-16) 
- TeamBuy.ca: Extra 10% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Aug 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 17 Deals:

- Salon On Seventeenth: $22 for a 45-Minute Shellac Manicure (51% Off) 
- Photo Studio Photography: $39 for On-Location or In-Studio Photo Shoot with Digital Images (84% Off) 
- GX Cleaning Services: $59 for 3 Hours of Home or Office Cleaning (Save $121 or 67% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $25 for a 100ft Expandable and Retractable Garden Hose (75% Off) 
- Smart Relief: $39 for a Smart Relief Ultimate Massager Tens Unit (Save $311 or 89% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy.ca  Extra 10% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Aug 16-17) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 14-17) 
- Last Chance: The Locked Room  $27 for a Real-Life Escape-The-Room Game for Two (49% Off) 
- Last Chance: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Dell Canada: Super Sale (Until Aug 22) 
- Future Shop: 16-Hours After Hours Sale  Online Only (Aug 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 18 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Designer Clothing Sale  Save up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 21-24) 
- Canadian Rockies Rafting: $55 and Up for a Half-Day Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River for 1, 2 or 4 People (50% Off) 
- A La Saj: $29 for Middle Eastern Wrap Dinner for Two or $55 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- ElectroDash: $32 for an Entry Package for One on Friday, September 12 (41% Off) 
- Health Body Inc.: $35 for a 3 Month Supply of Ultra Lean 4-in-1 Formula with Green Coffee Bean Extract, Raspberry Ketones, African Mango, and Green Tea (62% Off) 
- ElectroDash: $29 for Entry to the ElectroDash 5K on Friday, September 12 at Canada Olympic Park (47% Off) 
- Aristocrat: $25 for $50 Worth of Authentic Filipino Food and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: $19 for a 16 x 20 Custom Canvas (Save $116 or 86% Off) 
- Last Chance: Dinosaur Trail Golf and Country Club  $69 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 Including Cart (Save $77 or 53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 18-24) 
- Best Buy: 4 Days of Savings  Special Offers Each Day (Aug 17-20) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Entire Purchase, or 30% Off at Old Navy (Aug 18-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 19 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Buytopia.ca  Tim Hortons Gift Card Deal! 
- Freya MediSpa: $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $3,401 or 97% Off) 
- All Skin Laser: $69 for One or $179 for Three Formostar Body Wraps (Up to 60% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $19 for 6-Month Supply of Maybelline Very Black Great Lash Washable Mascara  Includes Shipping (67% Off) 
- Yoga and Fitness Passport: $20 for a 30-Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Zumba, Pilates, Crossfit and More (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a World Map Wall Decal (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Enlighten Laser & Skin Care Clinic  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $4,821 or 96% Off) 
- Last Chance: Trickle Creek Golf Course  $139 for a Round of Golf for 2 People with Cart Rental (Save $91 or 40% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $10 for a Magic Mesh Door Cover Instant Screen Door (67% Off) 
- Starbucks: Sweet Receipt  Bring Back Morning Receipt, Get a Bakery Item for $1 (Aug 18-31) 
- HostGator.com: 45% Off Web Hosting Packages + $8 Domains (Aug 19 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 20 Deals:

- Crackmasters Calgary: $49 and Up for a Standard, Deluxe or Executive Interior Auto Detail Package (55% Off) 
- Cozy Cupcakes: $10 for 6 or $16 for 12 Cupcakes, or $10 for $20 Worth of Cupcakes (Up to 50% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $25 for $50 to Spend on Dry Cleaning or Wedding Gown Preservation (50% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $13 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Buckram or Faux Leather Debossed Hardcover Photobook (77% Off) 
- Racing Adventures: $249 and Up for a 5-Lap Luxury Sports Car Driving Package (Save $100 or 29% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $12 for a 12 Pack of Single Reusable K-Cup Coffee Filters (83% Off) 
- Healthy Body: $12 for a 3-Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia (88% Off) 
- Last Chance: Supreme Shine  $27 for a Complete Detailing Package OR $20 for $250 Towards a Wheel/Tire Service Package (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: Smart Relief  $39 for a Smart Relief Ultimate Massager Tens Unit (Save $311 or 89% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $15 for a World Map Wall Decal (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: GAP and Banana Republic  40% Off Entire Purchase, or 30% Off at Old Navy (Aug 18-20) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 20) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 75% Off Womens Clearance, 40% Off Clearance Lingerie, Sleepwear and Robes (Aug 20) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Home Goods Promo Code (Aug 20-22) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  22% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Aug 19-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 21 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Huge Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 21-24) 
- Your Health Span: $99 for a 2-Hour Couples Massage Class (Save $131 or 57% Off) 
- The Zombie Evasion: $40 for Entry on October 4 (38% Off) 
- Beauty Within You: $99 for Four Ultrasonic Cavitation Treatments (92% Off) 
- Ink Doodle Inc.: $39 and Up for Custom Canvas Print  Includes Shipping (69% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for 1 Pair OR $19 for 2 Pairs of Stretch Legging Skirts (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: ElectroDash  $29 for Entry to the ElectroDash 5K on Friday, September 12 at Canada Olympic Park (47% Off) 
- Reminder: Cozy Cupcakes  $10 for 6 Cupcakes, $16 for 12 Cupcakes, or $10 for $20 Worth of Cupcakes (Up to 50% Off) 
- H&M: 20% Off Entire Kids Purchase Coupon (Until Sept 2) 
- Chapters Indigo: The Baby Event  20% Off Baby Items (Aug 20-22) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Aug 21-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

The Sample Sale Guys are back in Calgary for their 7th Designer Clothing Sale. The 4-day End of Summer sale takes place Thursday, August 21  Sunday, August 24, 2014. 

The sale will again take place at the Days Inn Calgary South Hotel on Macleod Trail. You can expect to save up to 80% off the latest mens and womens styles. 
Theyll also be offering blowout prices on 10,000 pairs of womens shoes (size 6-7).

You can save an extra 10% off your purchase if you print and present the coupon on my blog: 

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...aug-21-24.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 22 Deals:

- Johnston Canyon Resort in Banff: $108 and Up for a 1 or 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save up to 47% Off) 
- BottleHouse Pub & Eatery: $17 for $30 Worth of Gastropub Food for Parties of Two or $34 for $60 for Four (43% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $32 for Microdermabrasion (66% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a 50kg Premium Digital Luggage Scale OR $28 for 2 (70% Off) 
- VINCI Park Calgary: $82 for a Weekly Parking Pass in Downtown Calgary (50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $20 for a 75-foot Expandable and Retractable Garden Hose (76% Off) 
- Reminder: The Sample Sale Guys  Huge Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 21-24) 
- Swiss Chalet: Printable Coupons (Until Aug 24) 
- IKEA: 15% Off All Desks (Until Aug 24) 
-LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Travel Deals Promo Code (Aug 21-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 23 Deals:

- Arthur Murray Dance Studio: $29 for a 10 Group Dance Class Pass (71% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $29 for $100 Worth of Customized Photo Books (71% Off) 
- Groupon.com: $29.99 for $60 Worth of Custom Printed Goods from Vistaprint (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cozy Cupcakes  $10 for 6 Cupcakes, $16 for 12 Cupcakes, or $10 for $20 Worth of Cupcakes (Up to 50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Trade 2 Select PS4 or Xbox One Games, Get a $60 Gift Card (Aug 22-28) 
- A&W: Printable Coupons (Until Aug 24) 
- Future Shop: TV Sale (Aug 23-24) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  15% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Aug 22-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 24 Deals:

- Calgary Home + Design Show: $15 for Single-Day Admission for Two at BMO Centre on Sept 1821 (50% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for Manicure, Pedicure and 30-Minute Full Body Massage (Up to 70% Off) 
- TeamBuy.ca: $599 and Up for Authentic Autographed Hockey Jersey  12 Legendary Players (Save $901 or 60% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Locked Room  $27 for a Real-Life Escape-The-Room Game for Two (49% Off) 
- Last Chance: Johnston Canyon Resort in Banff  $108 and Up for a 1 or 2 Night Stay at a Cottage (Save up to 47% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Zombie Evasion  $40 for Entry on October 4 (38% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Sample Sale Guys  Huge Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 21-24) 
- P&G brandSAVER: New August 2014 Printable Coupons  Save up to $69 in Coupon Savings 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Aug 23-24) 
- Kelloggs Canada: $15 for 6 Boxes of Special K Protein Cereal + Free Shipping (67% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 25 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Local Events and Activities Deal Promo Code (Aug 25-26) 
- Day Maid: $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- Yoga & Fitness Passport: $20 for 30-Class Yoga and Fitness Pass (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Calgary Family Wellness: $90 for a Chiropractic Postural Assessment with a Computerized Spinal Scan, and Consultation (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for 12 Replacement Oral B Compatible Toothbrush Heads  Choose from 4 Options (84% Off) 
- Melissa Etheridge: This is ME Solo  $49 for One G-Pass at Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium on September 2 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $39 and Up for Laser Tattoo Removal  Choose from 3 Options (Save $189 or 83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for a Pair of Cycling/Sports Sunglasses  5 Styles (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Freya MediSpa  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $3,401 or 97% Off) 
- Last Chance: BottleHouse Pub & Eatery  $17 for $30 Worth of Gastropub Food for Parties of Two or $34 for $60 for Four (43% Off) 
- Reminder: Kelloggs Canada  $15 for 6 Boxes of Special K Protein Cereal + Free Shipping (67% Off) 
- Reminder: Calgary Home + Design Show  $15 for Single-Day Admission for Two at BMO Centre on Sept 1821 (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 25-31) 
- Hudsons Bay: Back to School  Up to 50% off Clothing, Shoes, Bags and more (Until Sept 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 26 Deals:

- Salt and Pepper: $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos, Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- Life Chiropractic Wellness Centre: $39 for a One-Hour Massage (44% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for an Advanced TENS Massager for Muscles and Joints (85% Off) 
- Stix Sports Bar: $20 for All-You-Can-Eat Wings and a Pitcher of Domestic Beer for 2 (56% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Embossed Dobby Stripe Microfiber 4-Piece Sheet Set (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Crackmasters Calgary  $49 and Up for a Standard, Deluxe or Executive Interior Auto Detail Package (55% Off) 
- Last Chance: Photobook Canada  $29 for $100 Worth of Customized Photo Books (71% Off) 
- Reminder: Melissa Etheridge  This is ME Solo  $49 for One G-Pass at Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium on September 2 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Aug 27) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Sept 7) 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Aug 26  Sept 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: American Express: 30,000 + 25,000 = 55,000 FREE Aeroplan Points! 
- Kicking Horse Mountain Resort: $39 for a Gondola Ride for 2 (39% Off) 
- Demi Lovato: $38 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on October 5 at 7 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for a Microdermabrasions & Custom Ayurvedic Facial (73% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $49 for a Pair of Maze Exclusive Bluetooth Headphones with Touch Gesture (63% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Wine and Beer-Making Class for 2 People  3 Locations (62% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $19 for Solar Powered LED Fairy Lights for Indoor or Outdoor Use (81% Off) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Home + Design Show  $15 for Single-Day Admission for Two at BMO Centre on Sept 1821 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: TOMS.ca  15% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Aug 26  Sept 1) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 27) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  65% Off Samsonite Tribute 2-Piece Luggage (Aug 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 28 Deals:

- Beauty Within You: $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $3,821 or 96% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $45 for One-Night Bar Chef Seminar or Wine Tasting Seminar (64% Off) 
- Artopia Studios: $22 for $45 to Spend on Glass Fusing Projects for Two (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $35 for a 5W LED Bluetooth Bulb with Free App Download for iPhone and Android (61% Off) 
- Spice Wellness: $29 for Two 30-Minute Ionic Foot Detox Baths, Two 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Sessions and 1 Month of Whole Body Vibration (Save $291 or 91% Off) 
- Grey Eagle Resort & Casino: $125 for 1-Night Stay for Two with Casino Credit, Breakfast, and Bike Rentals (Save $118 or 49% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for a Multi-Function Passport Wallet (76% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: $15 for the Wallet Ninja  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Lacombe Golf and Country Club  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 with Cart Rental and Range Balls (Save $81 or 52% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $20 for a 75-foot Expandable and Retractable Garden Hose (76% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $7 for a Pair of Cycling/Sports Sunglasses  5 Styles (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Melissa Etheridge  This is ME Solo  $49 for One G-Pass at Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium on September 2 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Demi Lovato  $38 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on October 5 at 7 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: American Express: 30K + 25K = 55,000 FREE Aeroplan Miles! 
- IKEA: The Bedroom Event  15% Off All Bed Frames (Aug 25  Sept 15) 
- Banana Republic: Labour Day Sale  40% Off Your Purchase (Aug 28  Sept 1) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  22% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Aug 27-28) 
- Future Shop: Back to School VIP Sale (Aug 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 29 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 29  Sept 1) 
- Desi Grill: $16 and Up for a Lunch Buffet for 2 OR Dinner Credit for 2 (50% Off) 
- Nail Studio by Alexandra: $37 for One or $99 for Three Groupons, Each Good for One Mani-Pedi (Up to 56% Off) 
- Hollywood Tans: $30 for One or $82 for Three Spray Tans (50% Off) 
- Powerful Hypnotherapy: $49 for Two 60 Min Hypnotherapy Sessions for Weight Loss and More (Save $301 or 86% Off) 
- Mixology Training: $29 for On-Demand Master Beer-Brewing Course (Save $566 or 95% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $29 for a Wrinkle Care Ion Facial Massager (64% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for an eGo Electronic Cigarette Set (83% Off) 
- Last Chance: Photo Studio Photography  $25 for a 60-Minute Professional Photo Session Package (Save $219 or 90% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Aug 28  Sept 1) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Goods Deal Promo Code (Aug 29  Sept 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 30 Deals:

- WE MASSAGE: $29 for 2 Sixty Minute Massages (Save $171 or 85% Off) 
- Mazaya Lounge: $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for an InstaHang with a Refill Pack + Free Shipping (Up to 62% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 29  Sept 1) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Aug 29-31) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Aug 29-31) 
- Best Buy: Labour Day Sale (Aug 29  Sept 4) 
- Future Shop: Labour Day Sale (Aug 29  Sept 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 31 Deals:

- Fierce Girl Fitness: $25 for Two Fun and Flirty 1.5-Hour Weekend Dance Workshops (37% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $45 for a Pro TENS Micro Pain Therapy Massage/Muscle Stimulator + Massage Slippers (Save $354 or 89% Off) 
- Groupon: From $14.99 for Custom Canvas Prints. Four Options Available (Save up to 75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $19 for Solar Powered LED Fairy Lights for Indoor or Outdoor Use (81% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $29 for 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Embossed Dobby Stripe Microfiber 4-Piece Sheet Set (67% Off) 
- Best Buy: Back to School Power Hours Online-Only Sale (Aug 31  Sept 2) 
- Future Shop: Long Weekend Sale (Aug 31  Sept 2) 
- PUMA.ca: 30% Off Your Purchase (Until Sept 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 1 Deals:

- Mission Health Endermologie Centre: $99 for 3 Slimtonmetic Slimming Sessions (Save $261 or 72% Off) 
- Quiznos: $11.99 for Two Regular Subs, Two Bag of Chips, and Two Medium Fountain Drinks (43% Off) 
- Fotoscool: $79 for a DSLR Hands-On Photography Workshop (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $59 for a BIOCERA Antioxidant Alkaline + Lock & Lock Water Bottle (46% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $5 for a Card Sized Foldable Safety Knife (87% Off) 
- Last Chance: Freya MediSpa  $99 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 3 Body Parts (Save $3,401 or 97% Off) 
- Last Chance: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos, Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 29  Sept 1) 
- Reminder: American Express: 30K + 25K = 55,000 FREE Aeroplan Miles! 
- Golf Town: $25 Off $150 Purchase, or $50 Off $300 Purchase + Free Shipping (Until Sept 1) 
- Harveys Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Nov 2) 
- Old Navy: Labour Day Sale  Everything up to 50% Off (Until Sept 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 2 Deals:

- Supreme Shine: $49 for a Standard Shine Package  Full Exterior Hand Wash/Dry, Full Interior Vacuum & More (51% Off) 
- Independent MMA and Fitness: $15 for 10 or $25 for 20 MMA and Fitness Classes (Up to 89% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Portrait Studios in Walmart: $35 for a Portrait Session Package. Valid at 210 Locations (Save $170 or 83% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $45 for a Pro TENS Micro Pain Therapy Massage/Muscle Stimulator + Massage Slippers (Save $354 or 89% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kicking Horse Mountain Resort  $39 for a Gondola Ride for 2 (39% Off) 
- Last Chance: Mazaya Lounge in Marda Loop  $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 2-7) 
- SHOP.CA: $25 Off $75 Purchase Promo Code 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Canada Coupons!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 3 Deals:

- Rendezvous Match: $25 for 2.5 Hours of Speed Dating (50% Off) 
- Portrait Studio in Walmart: $35 for Holiday Portrait Package with Wall Portrait and Greeting Cards (Save $169.79 or 83% Off) 
- Beaute Minceur: $49 for a Facial with Eye Treatment + Vital C Treatment (59% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for an Energy-Efficient Solar Pedometer and Calorie Counter (60% Off) 
- Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre: $29 for 1 Month of Unlimited Yoga (Save $106 or 79% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $7 for a Space-Saving Shoe Organizer (65% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 3) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Womens Jackets and Coats (Sept 3) 
- WestJet: Back to School Super Seat Sale (Book by Sept 8) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Sept 4) 
- Air Canada: Earn 50% more Aeroplan Miles anywhere you travel (Register by Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 4 Deals:

- Derma Vital: $119 for 2 Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (Save $581 or 83% Off) 
- Grey Eagle Resort & Casino: $125 for 1-Night Stay for Two with Casino Credit, Breakfast, and Bike Rentals (Save $118 or 49% Off) 
- Freya MediSpa: $30 for a Microdermabrasion (57% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for an 8-Pack of Sonicare Compatible Toothbrush Heads (68% Off) 
- Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa: $49 for a 60 Minute Oral Care Session with Dental Hygiene Exam, 1 Unit of Scaling, and Full Polish (Save $241 or 83% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $24 for an Aluminum iPad Case with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard (79% Off) 
- Last Chance: Quiznos  $11.99 for Two Regular Subs, Two Bag of Chips, and Two Medium Fountain Drinks (43% Off) 
- Last Chance: Desi Grill  $16 and Up for a Lunch Buffet for 2 OR Dinner Credit for 2 (50% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  22% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Sept 3-4) 
- KFC: New Printable Coupons (Until Sept 28) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Sept 3-5) 
- TOMS.ca: Promo Codes  $5 Off $25 Purchase, $10 Off $60 Purchase + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 5 Deals:

- Whispering Pines: $59 for 1 Day OR $99 for 2 Days of Golf for 2 People + Power Cart Rental and More (58% Off) 
- ITU Medical: $99 for a Medical Billing & Coding Certification Bundle (Save $996 or 91% Off) 
- MHC Acne Centre: $59 for Three Diamond Microdermabrasions and Three Lonization Deep-Cleansing Facials (73% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a 6-Week Dance Class Pass for 1 OR $30 for a 6-Week Dance Class Pass for 1 (85% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for an Outdoor Sensor Solar Light (75% Off) 
- Reminder: Grey Eagle Resort & Casino  $125 for 1-Night Stay for Two with Casino Credit, Breakfast, and Bike Rentals (Save $118 or 49% Off) 
- Penningtons: Customer Appreciation Event  40% Off Everything (Sept 5-6) 
- Chapters Indigo: Up to 75% Off Toys 
- Dove: FREE Samples  Men+Care Pro Moisture Shave Cream

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 6 Deals:

- Bow River Blog: $149 and Up for a Three-Hour Fishing Trip on the Bow River (50% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours: $355 for a Helicopter Tour with Wilderness Hike and Champagne Picnic (Up to 50% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for a Portable USB/Micro USB Power Cell 2600mAh Battery Charger (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fierce Girl Fitness  $25 for Two Fun and Flirty 1.5-Hour Weekend Dance Workshops (37% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: Semi-Annual Sale: 30-50% Off Everything for Baby & Toddler + Extra 15% Off Coupon (Until Sept 9) 
- GAP: Kids and Baby Sale (Until Sept 9) 
- TheBay.com: Buy More, Save More  Up to $50 off Womens shoes, handbags, watches and accessories (Sept 5-21) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Sept 5-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 7 Deals:

- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Complete Residential Furnace and Duct Cleaning (Save $85 or 61% Off) 
- WTM Fitness: $59 for 10 Womens Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Save $141 or 71% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a 3-Way HDMI Splitter (82% Off) 
- Alokozay Teas: $15 for 4 Premium Tea Tins from Alokozay  Shipping Included (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Day Maid  $54 for a Professional Cleaning of Your Home and Interior Windows (Save $196 or 78% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $7 for a Multi-Function Passport Wallet (76% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $24 for an Aluminum iPad Case with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard (79% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $7 for a Space-Saving Shoe Organizer (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Grey Eagle Resort & Casino  $125 for 1-Night Stay for Two with Casino Credit, Breakfast, and Bike Rentals (Save $118 or 49% Off) 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale (Until Sept 18) 
- Starbucks: Tweet-a-Coffee  Send $5 Starbucks eGift, Get Free $5 Starbucks eGift (Until Sept 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 8 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Sept 8-9) 
- Artopia: $55 for a Pottery Wheel Experience, Glass Fusing, Ceramic Painting or Glass Bead Making (50% Off) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Mani-Pedi Treatments (Up to 56% Off) 
- Born Beautiful Laser Clinic & Spa: $99 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $198 for a Medium, or $297 for a Large Area of Your Choice (75% Off) 
- Kitchen Gadget: $9 for a 6-in-1 Multifunctional Kitchen Gadget OR $16 for 2 (56% Off) 
- Muirfield Lakes Golf Club: $75 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two with Power Cart & Hot Dogs (Save $89 or 54% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for a New Generation 8GB Digital MP3 Player (77% Off) 
- Last Chance: Supreme Shine  $49 for a Standard Shine Package  Full Exterior Hand Wash/Dry, Full Interior Vacuum & More (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Salt and Pepper  $20 for $40 Worth of Burritos, Enchiladas, Margaritas and More (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: WestJet  Back to School Super Sale (Book by Sept 8) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 8-14) 
- PayPal: Test Drive  FREE $5 PayPal Credit!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 9 Deals:

- Open-Door.ca: Exclusive Deal  Free $500 Visa Gift Card Offer 
- Crossfit Motivate: $75 for a 5 Class Pass + One Hour 1 on 1 Fundamentals Training Session (Save $145 or 66% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Canadian Medi-Pain Centres: $19 for an Orthotics Package (96% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for 8 Whiskey Stones OR $15 for 16 Whiskey Stones (66% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 Cables for Charging and Syncing (77% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Sept 8-9) 
- Last Chance: Kicking Horse Mountain Resort  $39 for a Gondola Ride for 2 (39% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $15 for an Outdoor Sensor Solar Light (75% Off) 
- Apple: Special Event  iPhone 6 Announcement (Sept 9) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Sept 21) 
- Reebok.ca: 40% Off Regular-Priced Items through Goodlife Link (Sept 8-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tangerine  FREE $50 Double Bonus for Opening an Account (Until Oct 31) 
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $25 and Up for a Complete Paintball Packages for 2, $44 for 4 or $60 for 6 People (50% Off) 
- Amaze Arts: $22 for 90-Minute Canvas-Painting Class for One or $40 for Two Kids (Up to 50% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $49 Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (73% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9 for an iPhone 5/5S PU Leather Phone Case with Lanyard (78% Off) 
- Golds Gym Northgate: $39 for 1 Month of Unlimited Access (65% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $29 for 1800 Thread Count Equivalent Embossed Dobby Stripe Microfiber 4-Piece Sheet Set (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Beauty Within You  $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (Save $3,821 or 96% Off) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 10) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  40% Off Mens Shoes, Dress Shirts, and Ties (Sept 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 11 Deals:

- Raising Canine Dog Daycare, Training and Grooming: $40 and Up for Kennel Cut Dog Grooming Packages, 5 Days of Dog Daycare or 6 One-Hour Training Classes (38% Off) 
- Fatburger: $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- DermaCare Services: $198 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (87% Off) 
- Yogurtys: $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Toppings at Yogurtys OR $25 for Five $10 Vouchers (40% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $10 for a Waterproof and Shock-Resistant iPhone Case (74% Off) 
- Last Chance: Desi Grill  $16 and Up for a Lunch Buffet for 2 OR Dinner Credit for 2 (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $9 for Two 10 ft. iPhone 4/4S or iPhone 5 Cables for Charging and Syncing (77% Off) 
- Last Chance: TeamBuy Products  $29 for 1800 Thread Count Equivalent Embossed Dobby Stripe Microfiber 4-Piece Sheet Set (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: McMahon Professional Nails & Spa  $35 for One or $99 for Three Mani-Pedi Treatments (Up to 56% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine  FREE $50 Double Bonus for Opening an Account (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 12 Deals:

- Ace Roofing Alberta: $169 for a Complete Eavestrough Cleaning with Inspections and Resealings (Save $180 or 52% Off) 
- Dierks Bentley Riser Tour 2014: $30.28 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on October 20 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 30% Off) 
- Fine Art Bartending Calgary: $299 for a One-Week Full Bartending Certification Course for One (50% Off) 
- We Massage: $29 for 2 Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and More OR $79 for 6 Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice (86% Off) 
- TeamBuy Products: $15 for a PU Leather iPad 360 Rotating Stand Case  9 Colours Available (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Yogurtys  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Toppings at Yogurtys OR $25 for Five $10 Vouchers (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Starbucks Store: Up to 30% Off Starbucks Mugs, Tumblers and More (Until Oct 31) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off One Regular Priced Item Coupon (Sept 11-21) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Deals (Until Sept 19) 
- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off + Free Shipping (Sept 11-15)

----------


## Disoblige

http://mnpdebt.ca/en/corporate-insol...Commerce-Group

http://www.cjad.com/cjad-news/2014/0...y-to-teambuyca

Don't buy anything from Teambuy or Dealfind. They're going bankrupt and will not refund your deals. Terrible company. No idea how they're planning to honor current deals if they cannot even pay out any of the deals before that.

Edit:



> Dear Valued Customer, 
> 
> Please be advised that as of Friday, August 29, 2014, Couch Commerce Inc., the parent company of TeamBuy.ca/Dealfind.com, has entered into a legal & financial restructuring process. Pursuant to the rules and regulations governing the restructuring process, we cannot honor TeamBucks issued on or before August 29, 2014 and issue any refunds related to purchases on or before August 29, 2014. 
> 
> Please note the purpose of the restructuring is to provide the Companies with a more stable environment to continue operations and develop a plan that will allow us to continue in business. We appreciate your prior support and looking forward to continued support through this important process. 
> 
> Sincerely, 
> Sarah 
> Manager of Customer Experience 
> TeamBuy.ca | Dealfind.com



Ray, are you planning to remove those deals from your site?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 13 Deals:

- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Car Detailing with Standard Interior Cleaning (56% Off) 
- Bombay Sweet House: $15 for a Lunch Buffet for 2 People (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fierce Girl Fitness  $25 for Two Fun and Flirty 1.5-Hour Weekend Dance Workshops (37% Off) 
- Last Chance: Amaze Arts  $22 for 90-Minute Canvas-Painting Class for One or $40 for Two Kids (Up to 50% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 Coupon (Until Nov 2) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Promo Code  25% Off Your Entire Purchase + Free Shipping (Until Sept 20) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off All Getaways Deals Promo Code (Sept 12-13) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Sept 12-14)

----------


## Disoblige

Edit: GDCivicSi updated blog to not add any new deal links referring to Dealfind/Teambuy, so I will remove my comment directed at him.

Buyer beware for the links that are still on the site though. You're just asking to get screwed.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 14 Deals:

- Stage West Theatre Restaurant: $60 for Ticket to The Fox on the Fairway Dinner Theatre (Up to 42% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $15 for a Milk-Bone Variety Pack for Dogs + Free Shipping (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fatburger  $13 for a Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Last Chance: Artopia  $55 for a Pottery Wheel Experience, Glass Fusing, Ceramic Painting or Glass Bead Making (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine  FREE $50 Double Bonus for Opening an Account (Until Oct 31) 
- Sport Chek: Hockey Plus Event  Save up to 50% Off (Sept 13-24) 
- Dominos Pizza: $12.99 for Large Pizza with Any Toppings

----------


## pheoxs

So are you planning to take down the fraudulent teambuy links that are fucking people over or are you going to keep them up trying to get more referral money?

Disoblige posted two days ago about it and you're still posting links... How many beyonders are gonna get scammed from your links?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 15 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Local Beauty and Spa Deal Promo Code (Sept 15-16) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $29 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes or $39 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga and Spin Classes (Up to 86% Off) 
- Dynamic Images: $29 for a One-Hour In-Studio Photo Session Package (95% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $14 for a Measured Vinegar and Oil Dispenser (72% Off) 
- Extended: Fatburger  $13 for Fatburgers and Fries for Two or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Last Chance: PUMA.ca: Friends and Family Sale  40% Off + Free Shipping (Sept 11-15) 
- Reminder: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $60 for Ticket to The Fox on the Fairway Dinner Theatre (Up to 42% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 15-21) 
- Walmart: Anniversary Event  Sneak Peek Flyer (Sept 18-24)

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## rage2

I sent him a note to clean up his links. In the meantime, I'll clean up the last posts. I only see a single teambuy one, am I missing something?

----------


## pheoxs

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *I sent him a note to clean up his links. In the meantime, I'll clean up the last posts. I only see a single teambuy one, am I missing something?*



Thanks Rage,

- Last Chance: Supreme Shine  $49 for a Standard Shine Package  Full Exterior Hand Wash/Dry, Full Interior Vacuum & More (51% Off)

Green Leaf Health Center: $49 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions (Save $91 or 65% Off) 

Are both team buy links.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by rage2_ 
> *I sent him a note to clean up his links. In the meantime, I'll clean up the last posts. I only see a single teambuy one, am I missing something?*



The annoying thing is that you'll have to click into almost every link to see if it's a Dealfind/Teambuy one, since most of them aren't described in the title link.

----------


## rage2

> _Originally posted by pheoxs_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks Rage,
> 
> - Last Chance: Supreme Shine  $49 for a Standard Shine Package  Full Exterior Hand Wash/Dry, Full Interior Vacuum &amp; More (51% Off)
> 
> Green Leaf Health Center: $49 for Two 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions (Save $91 or 65% Off) 
> 
> Are both team buy links.*



Thanks, I've nuked them from the latest posts. Not going to edit the earlier posts, it's a lot of work! lol

Hoping he'll respond soon to update his links.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> The annoying thing is that you'll have to click into almost every link to see if it's a Dealfind/Teambuy one, since most of them aren't described in the title link.*



Maybe it'll get solved quicker if Golden Inn got signed up as a merchant with teambuy. Jkjk. (I used to buy some TB deals off these links)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I was waiting to hear back from my contacts at TeamBuy before I did anything.

I'm going to stop promoting TeamBuy's deals on my blogs and will remove all their banners from my site.

----------


## Disoblige

You'd have to do the same for Dealfind, as they're under the same parent company.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *You'd have to do the same for Dealfind, as they're under the same parent company.*



Will do.

I haven't posted any DealFind deals on my blog in a long time (ever since they merged with TeamBuy).

----------


## GDCivicSi

I just blogged about it to let everyone who reads my blog know about the news:

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...-bankrupt.html

----------


## TomcoPDR

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *I just blogged about it to let everyone who reads my blog know about the news:
> 
> http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...-bankrupt.html*



Thanks for update Ray. 

The thing I don't understand (from teambuy/deal find). How are they gonna come back stronger and better?????? Declare bankruptcy, get rid of creditors and loyal customers, not pay out merchant stores that trusted them... Re-brand "relaunch" under new name "new management", start over again. Lololololol... Reset button, just that easy eh.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for update Ray. 
> 
> The thing I don't understand (from teambuy/deal find). How are they gonna come back stronger and better?????? Declare bankruptcy, get rid of creditors and loyal customers, not pay out merchant stores that trusted them... Re-brand &quot;relaunch&quot; under new name &quot;new management&quot;, start over again. Lololololol... Reset button, just that easy eh.*



Worked for Banerjee kinda, ....no?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Rocket1k78

> _Originally posted by TomcoPDR_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for update Ray. 
> 
> The thing I don't understand (from teambuy/deal find). How are they gonna come back stronger and better?????? Declare bankruptcy, get rid of creditors and loyal customers, not pay out merchant stores that trusted them... Re-brand &quot;relaunch&quot; under new name &quot;new management&quot;, start over again. Lololololol... Reset button, just that easy eh.*



 :Werd!:

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 16 Deals:

- Yogen Früz: $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Smoothies. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for One, $49 for Two, or $98 for Four Adult Admission to a Painting Party (Up to 46% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Nutrition Guru: $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Super 3: the Green Coffee Bean Extract, Raspberry Ketone, and African Mango Weight Loss Formula (82% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $22 for a 6-Pack of Maybelline VolumExpress The Falsies Washable Mascara (63% Off) 
- Deal Extended: Yogurtys  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Toppings OR $25 for Five $10 Vouchers (Up to 50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon  Extra 15% Off Local Beauty and Spa Deal Promo Code (Sept 15-16) 
- Reminder: Yoga and Beyond  $29 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes or $39 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga and Spin Classes (Up to 86% Off) 
- Best Buy VIVA: The Baby Event (Sept 12-25) 
- Banana Republic: Sale on Sale  Extra 50% Off Fall Sale Styles (Until Sept 17) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 Smile Cookies are Back (Sept 15-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 17 Deals:

- Modern PURAIR: $169 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $220 or 57% Off) 
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $25 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $44 for Four, or $80 for Eight (Up to 60% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $39 for a Pair of Wireless Bluetooth Foldable Headphones OR $75 for 2  Available in 4 Colours (65% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $27.99 for Sesame Street ABCs and 123s 16-Book Bus (56% Off) 
- 1-800-Flowers.ca: $20 for $40 towards Flower Arrangements and Gift Baskets (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $60 for Ticket to The Fox on the Fairway Dinner Theatre (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: Yogen Früz  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Smoothies. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 17) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50% Off KitchenAid Classic Plus Stand Mixer (Sept 17) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Sept 17-19) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Play Day Event (Sept 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Here's a couple articles that sheds some light into the TeamBuy situation:

http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/teambu...-answers/51085

http://www.canadiandealsassociation....o-be-acquired/

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 18 Deal:

- Choklat: $20 for Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four or $160 for Private Tour for Eight (50% Off) 
- Stampede Park: $25 for Screamfest Entry for Two, $49 for Four, $69 for Six on Friday, October 4 or Saturday, October 5 (Up to 54% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Premium Cotton Dress Shirts (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Pair of Calf Compression Socks OR $36 for 2 (53% Off) 
- Last Chance: Yoga and Beyond  $29 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes or $39 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga and Spin Classes (Up to 86% Off) 
- 7-Eleven: Slurpee Name Your Price Day (Sept 19) 
- Walmart: 1-Week Anniversary Event (Sept 18-24) 
- TeamBuy.ca and DealFind.com: Set to be Acquired after Filing for Bankruptcy Protection

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 19 Deals:

- Groupon.com: September Savetacular Promo Code  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Sept 18-20) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $14 for Haunted Attractions or Pumpkin Patch for Two, $26 for Four, or $36 for Six (Up to 54% Off) 
- Supreme Shine Inc.: $29 for an Express-Detail Service (63% Off) 
- Rubys Kitchen: $50 for $100 to Spend on Hands-On Cooking Classes (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $7 for a Handy Utili-Key Tool OR $12 for 2 (54% Off) 
- Last Chance: Yogen Früz  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Smoothies. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Choklat  $20 for Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four or $160 for Private Tour for Eight (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Stampede Park  $25 for Screamfest Entry for Two, $49 for Four, $69 for Six on Friday, October 4 or Saturday, October 5 (Up to 54% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Save up to an Extra 20% Off (Sept 19-21) 
- WestJet: Its Seat Sale Time (Book by Sept 22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 19-21) 
- Groupon.com: September Savetacular Promo Code  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Sept 18-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 20 Deals:

- Gohan Sushi Lounge: $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two, or $49 for $80 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Deal Extended: Yogen Früz  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Smoothies. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  September Savetacular Promo Code  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Sept 18-20) 
- SHOP.CA: $20 Off $50 Purchase Promo Code 
- Air Canada: Surprise Seat Sale (Book by Sept 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 21 Deals:

- Drycleaning by Dave: $25 for $50, or $40 for $80 Worth or Dry-Cleaning Services (50% Off) 
- Carino Japanese Bistro: $35 for $60 Worth of Japanese-Italian Fusion Dinner for Two, or $69 for $120 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $33 for 3 Packs of Atkins Day Break Cafe Caramel Macchiato Shakes & 4 Boxes of Atkins Endulge Chocolate Covered Peanut Candies (40% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 19-21) 
- Last Chance: Choklat  $20 for Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four or $160 for Private Tour for Eight (50% Off) 
- Garage Clothing: 48 Hour Flash Sale  25% Off All Orders + Free Shipping (Sept 21-23) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Sept 21-23) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Sept 20-21)

----------


## codetrap

Home Depot in Country Hills has Turtle Wax Car ZIP Wash on for $5.98 for the 3.8L jug, but when you get to the till it rings through at $3.33. Pretty cheap.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 22 Deals:

- Foot & Chain Fly Fishing Exchange: $399 for a Full-Day, All-Inclusive Fishing Trip for Two (Save $86 or 18% Off) 
- La Trattoria DItalia: $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, and Caesar Salad (Up to 43% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $25 for a 12-Pack of Breath Mate (59% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $14 for Haunted Attractions or Pumpkin Patch for Two, $26 for Four, or $36 for Six (Up to 54% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 22-28) 
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until Sept 30) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Sept 22-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 23 Deals:

- Travel Hacking: Another Free Flight Offer  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles with AMEX Gold Rewards Card 
- Max & Ruby in the Nutcracker Suite: $23.99 for One Ticket at Jack Singer Concert Hall on November 23 at 1 p.m. (Up to 27% Off) 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Pizza and Subs for Carryout. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- fotoscool: $69 for an All-Day Intro to Using a DSLR Camera Class (70% Off) 
- 180 Smoke: $12 for an Essential Electronic Cigarette Starter Kit (66% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 23) 
- Groupon.com: Up to an Extra 30% Off MedSpa Deals (Sept 22-23) 
- TOMS Shoes: Up to 25% Off Sale Styles; $5 Off $25 or $10 Off $100 Promo Code + Free Shipping 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Oct 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 24 Deals:

- Chanceformations Personal Training Inc.: $8 for 5, $16 for 10, or $32 for 20 Fitcamp Fitness Classes (84% Off) 
- Aristocrat: $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Filipino Cuisine (50% Off) 
- efizzle: $12 for 8 Replacement Electric Toothbrush Heads + Free Shipping (76% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $24 for a Set of 12 Professional Nail Art Pens (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Yogen Früz  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt and Smoothies. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Last Chance: Drycleaning by Dave  $25 for $50, or $40 for $80 Worth or Dry-Cleaning Services (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Travel Hacking  Another Free Flight Offer  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles with AMEX Gold Rewards Card 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 24) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  65% Off Samsointe Phoenix 2-Piece Luggage Set (Sept 24) 
- Groupon.com: Extra $10 Off Massage Deals Promo Code (Sept 24-25) 
- Sport Chek: Customer Appreciation Sale  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Sept 24-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 25 Deals:

- Airbnb: FREE $28 Travel Credit! 
- Calgary Chinese Cultural Centre: $6 for Admission for Two or $12 for Four to Chinese Artifacts Museum (40% Off) 
- The Reef N Beef Restaurant & Lounge: $8 for $15 Worth of Steaks, Seafood, and Comfort Fare. 4 Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for Multi-Course Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four (44% Off) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $13 for an Admission for 2 to Freaky Fridays OR Pumpkin Paloozas in October (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon  Extra $10 Off One Massage Deal Promo Code (Sept 24-25) 
- Groupon: Extra 15% Off Beauty and Spa Deal Promo Code (Sept 24-26) 
- Tangerine: Earn 3% Interest + Free $50 Double Bonus for New Accounts

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 26 Deals:

- Le Château Outlet: $29.99 for $60 Womens and Mens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- The Pint: $35 for Pub Meal for Two or $65 for Four or $19 for $30 Worth of Takeout (Up to 49% Off) 
- Vitality Boot Camp: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- DermaLife Laser: $19 for a Microdermabrasion OR $49 for 3 (75% Off) 
- Staples: $13 for a Custom Deluxe 11″x17″ Calendar (48% Off) 
- Reminder: The Reef N Beef Restaurant & Lounge  $8 for $15 Worth of Steaks, Seafood, and Comfort Fare. 4 Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- Reminder: Airbnb.ca  FREE $28 Travel Credit! 
- Reminder: Tangerine  Earn 3% Interest + Free $50 Double Bonus for New Accounts 
- Chapters Indigo: $75 Off Apple iPad Air (Until Sept 30) 
- Boston Pizza: $5 Donation gets you 5 FREE Kids Meals 
- Groupon: Extra 15% Off Getaway Deals Promo Code (Sept 26-27) 
- Groupon: Extra 15% Off Events and Activities Deal Promo Code (Sept 26-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 29 Deals:

- Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines: $69 for Wine-Tasting Class with a Food Pairing for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session (72% Off) 
- SaltCrystal: $20 for a 50-Minute Salt Therapy Session (56% Off) 
- Screamfest: $12 for a Ticket to the Screamfest Grand Opening Weekend on October 3 and 4 (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Pint  $35 for Pub Meal for Two or $65 for Four or $19 for $30 Worth of Takeout (Up to 49% Off) 
- Reminder: Tudor Rose  $25 for a Burgers, Sides, and Beer for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 29  Oct 5) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $10 Off $50 Purchase Coupon (Sept 29) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Sept 28-29) 
- PUMA.ca: Flash Sale  30% Off Select Footwear + Free Shipping (Sept 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 30 Deals:

- Caribbean Dreams Diving: $80 for a PADI Open-Water Diver Pool Session (Save $85 or 52% Off) 
- FastLife: $24 for a Speed-Dating Event (60% Off) 
- Struktur Hair Studio: $19 for a Featured Manicure (50% Off)
- Canvas Palette: $39 for a 16″ x 20″ Custom Photo Canvas OR $79 for a 24″ x 36″Canvas (68% Off) 
- Last Chance: Le Château Outlet  $29.99 for $60 Womens and Mens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Last Chance: Rockys Sausage Haus  $30 for $50 Worth of BBQ Sausage (40% Off) 
- Reminder: SaltCrystal  $20 for a 50-Minute Salt Therapy Session (56% Off) 
- Future Shop: Appliance Clearance Event  Save up to 60% Off 
- Press Release from nCrowd (formerly Teambuy.ca + Dealfind.com)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 1 Deals:

- AncestrybyDNA: USD$69 for a DNA Ancestry Test with an Online Results Manual (Save $126 or 65% Off) 
- Dent Clinic: $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- Amaze Arts: $22 for a 1.5-Hour Canvas Painting Class for One Kids (45% Off) 
- Le Chateau Outlet: $29.99 for $60 Worth OR $45.99 for $100 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories (51% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $29.99 for a Maze Exclusive Floating Waterproof Portable Bluetooth Speaker with Microphone (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Royal Board Shop  $30 for Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 1) 
- SampleSource: New FREE Samples  Try Before You Buy!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 2 Deals:

- ITU Online: $29 for Online Life-Performance Coaching for One (Save $766 or 96% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Save $401 or 67% Off) 
- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $50 for One, $120 for Three, or $175 for Six Microdermabrasions or Peels (58% Off)
- Spa Lumiere: $29 for a Shellac Manicure and Deluxe Pedicure with Hydro Massage (59% Off) 
- Reminder: Le Chateau Outlet  $29.99 for $60 Worth OR $45.99 for $100 Worth of Mens and Womens Apparel, Shoes, and Accessories (51% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off + 10X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Oct 1-2) 
- Lids.ca: 40% Off NBA Jerseys Sale 
- Sport Chek: Scratch and Save Event (Oct 2-5) 
- McDonalds: Monopoly is Back at McDonalds (Sept 30  Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 3 Deals:

- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $99 for Laser Hair Removal on a Small, $119 for a Medium, $259 for a Large, or $299 for an XL Area (Save $261 or 73% Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $40 for a Banff Sightseeing Chairlift Ride for Two, $79 for Four, or $119 for Six (Up to 34% Off) 
- House & Home: $16 for a 1-Year (12 issue) Subscription (Up to 62% Off) 
- Dance with Maya: $20 for Ten One-Hour Dance with Maya classes (83% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for a Beautiful Two-Tone Cocktail Dress OR $46 for 2 (70% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Oct 3) 
- Hudsons Bay: Thanksgiving Home & Entertaining Sale  Up to 50% Off Home Goods (Until Oct 9) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 3-4) 
- Groupon: Extra 15% Off Home or Auto Services Deal Promo Code (Oct 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 4 Deals:

- Sumo Lounge: $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- ThreeWorks Snacks: $29 for a 24-Pack Variety Pack of Apple Chips + Free Shipping (60% Off) 
- Embellish Accessories and Gifts: $29 for One or $57 for Two Monogrammed Fleece Vests (Up to 53% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon  Extra 15% Off Home or Auto Services Deal Promo Code (Oct 3-4) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 3-4) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Oct 3-5) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Oct 3-5) 
- Future Shop: 3 Day Sale (Oct 3-5) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.50 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 4  Dec 20) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Shanghai, China  $535 Roundtrip Including Taxes | Lowest Price Ever

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 5 Deals:

- FRESH! Fitness: $69 for One Month of Unlimited Fitness Classes for One or $99 for Two (Up to 75% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $39 for a 1500TC Bed Sheet Set + Free Shipping (68% Off) 
- Sticks and Stones: $59.99 for $139.99 Worth of Personalized and Framed Alphabet-Photography Keepsake Art (57% Off) 
- 2712 Designs: $7 for 1, $29 for 5, or $55 for 10 Personalized Mini Wooden Stamps (Up to 63% Off) 
- Reminder: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 40% Off All Outwear (Until Oct 8) 
- BestBuy.ca: Fall Travel Sale  Save up to 75% Off Lugggage and Bags (Until Oct 9) 
- Tangerine: FREE $50 Bonus for New Account (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 6 Deals:

- Hair Conditioner: Ticket to a Molecular Makeover  $35 for a Haircut, Deep-Conditioning Treatment, and Blow-Dry Style (56% Off) 
- Mazaya Lounge: $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Maze Exclusive: $18 for a High-Capacity (4400 mAh) Power Bank (77% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Kananaskis Base: $355 for a Helicopter Adventure Package for 2 or $699 for 4 (41% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $24 for a Wrinkle Care Ion Facial Mini Massager OR $46 for 2 (66% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 6-12) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 15% Off Home Goods Promo Code (Oct 6-7) 
- Groupon: Extra 10% Off Local Health and Fitness Deal Promo Code (Oct 6-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 7 Deals:

- Open Door Real Estate Team: Exclusive Deal  Free $500 Visa Gift Card Offer (Until Oct 31) 
- Rightway Pizza: $12 for One Large Pizza and Two-Liter of Soda with Option to Add 10 Wings (Up to 48% Off) 
- Esso: $12 for One $10 Esso Gift Card and One PRICE PRIVILEGES Fuel Savings Card (20% Off) 
- Lindt & Sprungli: $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Eye on 17th: $19 for $170 Toward Upscale Eyewear at Uptown Boutique (89% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Black or Silver Mirror Effect Modern Home Wall Clock (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon  Extra 10% Off Local Health and Fitness Deal Promo Code (Oct 6-7) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Oct 19) 
- WestJet: Two Day Seat Sale (Book by Oct 8) 
- Entertainment Book: New 2015 Coupon Books Now Available + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 8 Deals:

- Travel Hacking: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Aim Redstone Consultancy: $19 for an Online Accounting Courses. Four Options Available (Up to 96% Off) 
- Pour Beer Market & Grill: $30 for a Pizza Meal with Draft Beer or House Wine for Two or $60 for Four (42% Off) 
- RazorCompany.com: $9 for a Triple or Smoothie Razor and 12 Cartridges (48% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $210 to Spend on Prescription Eyewear, Plus a 200-ml Container of Eyeglass Cleaner and a Cloth (91% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a Vibrant Cocktail Dress with Sweetheart Neckline  Choose from 3 Colours (59% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag.com  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Open Door Real Estate Team  Exclusive Deal  Free $500 Visa Gift Card Offer (Until Oct 31) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 8) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  25% Off Womens Comfort Shoes, 30% Off Fashion Jewellery (Oct 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 9 Deals:

- Clay Oven: $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Spruce Grove Inn in Banff: $65+/night for Standard Double-Queen Room (53% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $44 for a Bamboo Covered Memory Foam Pillow + Free Shipping (63% Off) 
- Last Chance: House & Home  $16 for a 1-Year (12 issue) Subscription (Up to 62% Off) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Toys R Us: 30th Anniversary Sale (Until Oct 16) 
- TOMS Shoes: 13% Off Thanksgiving Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 9-15) 
- Buytopia.ca: Free Deals! Get 40+ Deals for Free! 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 9-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 10 Deals:

- Forever Flawless: $29 for One or $69 for Three White-Level Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 82% Off) 
- BottleHouse Pub & Eatery: $17 for $30 Worth of Gastropub Food for Parties of Two or $34 for $60 for Four (43% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: $15 for an Infinity Bracelet Made with Swarovski Elements  Shipping Included (69% Off) 
- Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments or Two or $289 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair Reduction Treatments (67% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: $10 for 4″ x 4″ Custom Wrapped Instacanvas for Perfect Instagram Photos OR $13 for 6″ x 6″ OR $16 for 8″ x 8″ OR $19 for 12″ x1 2″ (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Clay Oven  $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 9-13) 
- Banana Republic: Thanksgiving Sale  40% Off Your Purchase (Oct 10-13) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Oct 9-13) 
- Naturalizer: Friends and Family Sale  Extra 30% Off Entire Purchase Promo Code (Oct 9-15) 
- Groupon: Extra 10% Off Goods Deal Promo Code (Oct 10-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 11 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Deal Discovery Sale  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Until Oct 13) 
- Calgary Medic Laser: $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $249 for Medium, or $349 for Large Area (Up to 88% Off) 
- Canadian Living Magazine: $13 for a 1-Year Print Subscription or $10 for Digital Subscription (50% Off) 
- Yoga & Fitness Passport: $20 for 30-Class Yoga and Fitness Pass (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: TGIF Sale  Save up to 75% Off Hottest Online Deals (Oct 10-13) 
- Buytopia.ca: Thanksgiving Sale  Extra 10% Off Everything Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 10-12) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off + 5X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders (Oct 10-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 12 Deals:

- The Blue House Restaurant: $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Choklat: $20 for Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four or $160 for Private Tour for Eight (50% Off) 
- Canadian Geographic Magazine: $14 for a One-Year Subscription (56% Off) 
- Last Chance: Clay Oven  $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Mexx: Thanksgiving Sale  30% Off Regular-Price Items, Extra 40% Off Sale Items (Until Oct 15) 
- GAP: Thanksgiving Event  40% Off Your Purchase (Until Oct 13) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Deals (Oct 10-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 13 Deals:

- Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar: $22 for $40 Worth of Dinner for Two or Four. Reservation Through Groupon Required (Up to 45% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: $20 for a 3-Outlet Wall Tap with 2 USB Ports (66% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $5 for a 6′ Amphenol HDMI Cable OR $7 for 10′ Amphenol HDMI Cable (97% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  Deal Discovery Sale  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Until Oct 13) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 9-13) 
- Reminder: Lindt & Sprungli  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 13-19) 
- Best Buy: Power Hours Sale  Online Only (Oct 13) 
- Hudsons Bay: Canadian Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 50% Off (Oct 13) 
- SHOP.ca: Canadian Cyber Monday Sale + 20% Cash Back + $20 Off $50 Purchase Code (Oct 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 14 Deals:

- nonstopGOLF: $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, $15 for $30 for Lunch, or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Naturana and Evabelle: $15 for a Set of 2 Plus-Size Tuxedo Bras (63% Off) 
- MHC Acne Centre: $59 for Three Diamond Microdermabrasions and Three Lonization Deep-Cleansing Facials (73% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for a Creative 3D Squeezy T-Shirt for Men and Women (65% Off) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Extended: Buytopia.ca  Free Deals! Get 40+ Deals for Free! 
- Sport Chek: Team Assist Program  Get Lots of FREE Coupons! 
- Tangerine: FREE $50 Bonus for New Accounts (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 15 Deals:

- Teasers Hair Design & Esthetics: $39 for a Haircut Package with Optional Color or Partial Highlights (Up to 55% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $59 for a 30- or $75 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- Zeikos: $19 for iHip Batman or Superman Headphones (68% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 and Up for a 4GB, 8GB, 16GB, OR 32GB Waterproof Key Shaped USB Drive (48% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Blue House Restaurant  $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine  FREE $50 Bonus for New Accounts (Until Oct 31) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 15) 
- Best Buy: Anniversary Sale (Oct 14-16) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 60% Off Bedding (Oct 15) 
- Landmark Cinemas: BOGO Coupon  Buy One General Admission Get One FREE (Oct 15-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 16 Deals:

- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (50% Off) 
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $17 for One, $33 for Two, or $48.99 for Three Groupons, Each Good for a Mens Haircut (Up to 53% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: Up to 61% off a Subscription to Womens Health or Mens Health Magazine 
- Nubare Laser and Skincare: $39 for a Glycolic Peel or $59 for a Detox Gel Pore Treatment (54% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9 for a Pair of Pink or White Skeleton Print Touch Screen Gloves (78% Off) 
- Last Chance: Halo Steak Seafood and Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Dinner for Two or Four. Reservation Through Groupon Required (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: Spice Wellness Calgary  $59 for a 30- or $75 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- Future Shop: Fall Furniture Event  Huge Savings of 1,000+ Furniture Items (Until Oct 30) 
- Groupon: Extra 15% Off Beauty and Spa Deal Promo Code (Oct 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 17 Deals:

- American Express: Get up to $45 in Free Statement Credits (Until Nov 30) 
- DancEnergy: $25 for 6 or $45 for 12 Zumba Classes (Up to 69% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Group: $20 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes (Save $480 or 98% Off) 
- Picaboo: Up to 73% off Custom Photo Books. 3 Options 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for a Microdermabrasions & Custom Ayurvedic Facial (73% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Set of 4 Unique Double Walled Skull Shot Glasses (68% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon  Extra 15% Off Beauty and Spa Deal Promo Code (Oct 16-17) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Oct 17) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season  Save up to 70% Off (Oct 17  Nov 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wow! TasteAway.com is offering an incredible 50% off any Calgary restaurant pickup or delivery order when you enter the promo code TA5D24E36B at checkout! The code is valid in Calgary only on any order paid online by credit or debit from Friday, October 17 to Sunday, October 19, 2014 at 11:59 PM. The offer is valid once per day per customer. Theres no order minimum with a maximum discount of $50.

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...oct-17-19.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 18 Deals:

- Nestlé Canada: $27 for 168 Snack Size Nestlé Halloween Chocolate Bars + Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- National Health Care Provider Solutions: $20 for CPR, AED, and First Aid Certification (56% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: Friends & Family Event  30-50% Off Entire Site + Extra 30% Off Everything Coupon (Until Oct 19) 
- Toys R Us: Lowest Prices of the Season (Until Oct 23) 
- Cineplex: Community Day  FREE Movies at Cineplex Theatres + $2 Concession (Oct 18) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  50% Off Pickup or Delivery at any Calgary Restaurant (Oct 17-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 19 Deals:

- Backstrong Health Group: $49 for a Spinal-Decompression Package (Save $351 or 88% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $89 for One or $129 for Two In-Office LED Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 74% Off) 
- Make A Book: $10 for a Personalized Childrens Christmas or Hanukkah Book (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for a Mirror Effect Modern Home Wall Clock OR $28 for 2 (62% Off) 
- Last Chance: Artopia Studios Inc.  $25 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (50% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Oct 20-21) 
- Inkdoodle: $29 for a 16″ x 16″ or $39 for a 20″ x 20″ Photo-to-Canvas Collage (Up to 80% Off) 
- Advance Laser Clinic: $99 for Two or $169 for Four Laser-Acupressure Weight-Loss Therapy Sessions (Up to 52% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $179 for a 3-Piece Via Rail Locomotive Luggage Set (Save $496 or 73% Off) 
- Your Health Span: $99 for a Two-Hour Couples Massage Class (63% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for an Ear Wax Vacuum with Gentle Suction (60% Off) 
- Reminder: Lindt & Sprungli  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Nestlé Canada  $27 for 168 Snack Size Nestlé Halloween Chocolate Bars + Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 20-26) 
- Toys R Us: Video Games  Buy 1, Get 1 40% Off (Until Oct 23) 
- Best Buy: Furniture Event  Savings on 1,000+ Furniture Items (Until Oct 30)

----------


## codetrap

Half your links in the last post don't work

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by codetrap_ 
> *Half your links in the last post don't work*



Thanks for the heads up. I just fixed all the links so they should all work now.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 21 Deals:

- Vistaprint.ca: $27 for $70 Worth of Custom Printed Goods (61% Off) 
- The Yogis Den: $59 for 10 Yoga Classes or $49 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: $150 for a Full-Length Wooden Mirror Jewellery Cabinet (Save $249 or 62% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $30 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Hi-Tech Smart Anti-Snore Wristband OR $36 for 2 (79% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Oct 20-21) 
- Last Chance: Lindt and Sprungli  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Nestlé Canada  $27 for 168 Snack Size Nestlé Halloween Chocolate Bars + Free Shipping (53% Off) 
- Last Chance: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Reminder: Hudsons Bay  Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Until Nov 4) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Nov 2) 
- KFC: New Printable Fall Savings Coupons (Until Dec 14) 
- Entertainment: All 2015 Coupon Books only $29.99 + Free Shipping (Until Oct 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 22 Deals:

- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- General Mills: $19 for The NEW Nature Valley Snack Pack (55% Off) 
- Hollywood Tans: $30 for One or $82 for Three Spray Tans (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $27 for an OLED Fingertip Pulse Oximeter (55% Off) 
- Last Chance: Backstrong Health Group: $49 for a Spinal-Decompression Package (Save $351 or 88% Off) 
- Reminder: Vistaprint.ca  $27 for $70 Worth of Custom Printed Goods (61% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 22) 
- HostGator.com: Birthday Sale  65% Off Web Hosting Packages (Oct 22 Only) 
- SHOP.CA: New $20 Off $50 Purchase Promo Code (Until Dec 31) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Seat Sale Worldwide (Book by Oct 24) 
- Buytopia.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Oct 22-23) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 23 Deals:

- GROUPON: Taste of Groupon  Extra 12% Off Food and Drink Deals Promo Code (Oct 23) 
- SMART Majority: $18 for an Online Writing Childrens Books Certification Course (Save $512 or 97% Off) 
- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab: $39 for 5 or $49 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 88% Off) 
- PÜR Gum: $24 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum Featured on Dragons Den Tonight (56% Off) 
- Artopia Studios: $22 for $45 to Spend on Glass Fusing Projects for Two (51% Off)Artopia Studios: $22 for $45 to Spend on Glass Fusing Projects for Two (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $15 for an 18K Gold Plated Hollow Leaf Necklace and Earring Set Made with Swarovski Elements (89% Off) 
- Gorupon Goods: $24.99 for Duracell Batteries Bundle with 24 AA Batteries and 24 AAA Batteries (48% Off) 
- Reminder: Colors Hair Studio Calgary...Up to 69% Off) 
- Extended Deal: Lindt and Sprungli  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Over 10,000 Sold (50% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  $7 Off + 10X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders at any Restaurant (Oct 22-23) 
- Sport Chek: 40th Anniversary Sale (Oct 22-27) 
- PUMA: Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off + Free Shipping (Oct 22-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 24 Deals:

- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 or $98 for 20 Drop-In Fitness Classes (76% Off) 
- Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club: $85 for an 18 Holes with Cart and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- LA Pro Inc.: $69 for an LA Pro Aqua Tourmaline Ceramic Flat Iron (Save $180 or 72% Off) 
- Infinity Baton & Dance: $35 for a Winter Session of Classes for Ages 5 to 9 (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $25 for a Genuine Leather Sling Bag  Choose from 3 Colours (73% Off) 
- Last Chance: Vistaprint.ca  $27 for $70 Worth of Custom Printed Goods (61% Off) 
- Reminder: Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab  $39 for 5 or $49 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 88% Off) 
- Reminder: PÜR Gum  $24 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum + Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine  FREE $50 Double Bonus for New Accounts (Until Oct 31) 
- WestJet: Seat Sale  Save on Flights and Vacation Packages (Book by Oct 24) 
- Toys R Us and Babies R Us: 1-Night Only Moonlight Madness Sale (Oct 24) 
- Buytopia.ca: $10 Off Any $10+ Purchase Promo Code!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 26 Deals:

- American Express Gold Rewards Card: FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $40 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter (69% Off) 
- ThreeWorks Snacks: $25 for 24 Packs of 50 Sugar- and Aspartame-Free Mints + Free Shipping (64% Off) 
- Scholars Choice: $15 for $30 Worth of Educational Games and Toys (50% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- WagJag: $44 for a 6pc Egyptian Cotton Towel Set + Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- Roots: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Entire Store (Oct 23-26) 
- Dynamite Clothing: Birthday Sale  25% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Oct 24-26) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  $5 Off + 15X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders at any Restaurant (Oct 24-26) 
- Groupon: Extra 15% Off Health and Beauty Goods Deal Promo Code (Oct 24-26) 
- Mexx: Customer Appreciation Sale  30% Off Everything (Until Oct 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 27 Deals:

- Fatburger: $8 for Fatburgers and Fries for One, $13 for Two, or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Salt and Pepper: $22 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine (45% Off) 
- GRO Collection: $15 for One or $25 for Two Wooden iPhone 5/5S Case (Up to 50% Off) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $67 for One or $97 for Two 50-Minute Life Coaching Sessions to Help You Discover Your Dream Job Right Now (84% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Red or Blue Electric Heated Car Travel Mug OR $36 for 2 (53% Off) 
- Reminder: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 27  Nov 2) 
- Starbucks: Facebook Offer  $3 Grande Espresso Drink Coupon (Until Oct 31) 
- Tangerine: FREE $50 Double Bonus for New Accounts (Until Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 28 Deals:

- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Shaw Academy: $29 for an Online Photography Course with Accredited Diploma (Save $820 or 97% Off) 
- Posh Mommy Maternity & Nursing Boutique: $25 for $50 to Spend on In-Store Merchandise (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $25 and Up for a Luxurious 1800 Thread Count Equivalent Microfibre Embroidered 4 Piece Sheet Set  Choose from 10 Colours (65% Off) 
- The Body Shop: $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Makeup, Bath & Body Care, Hair, Fragrance Products, and Gifts (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Lindt and Sprungli  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Over 13,000 Sold! (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Fatburger  $8 for Fatburgers and Fries for One, $13 for Two, or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Reminder: Salt and Pepper  $22 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine (45% Off) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Buytopia.ca: Halloween Sale  Extra 10% Off Any Purchase Promo Code (Oct 27-28) 
- Aeroplan: Earn up to 25,000 Bonus Miles for Converting Points (Oct 27  Nov 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 29 Deals:

- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $129 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $299 for a Large Area (Up to 83% Off) 
- The Pint: $35 for Pub Meal for Two or $65 for Four or $19 for $30 Worth of Takeout (Up to 49% Off) 
- Yoga & Fitness Passport: $20 for a 30-Class Yoga and Fitness Passport (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $6 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Photobook  Choose from 5 Different Sizes (83% Off) 
- Reminder: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Reminder: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Products  Valid at all Locations in Canada (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 29) 
- IKEA: The Bathroom Event  15% Off All Bathroom Furniture (Until Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 30 Deals:

- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $25 for 5, $49 for 10, $39 for One Month of Unlimited Capoeira Classes (Up to 67% Off) 
- Wine Kitz: $19 for a Winemaking Class for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 65% Off) 
- SNS Linens: $44 for a 6pc Egyptian Cotton Towel Set  Shipping Included (56% Off) 
- CrossFit SFA: $109 for One Month of Unlimited CrossFit (52% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: $19 for 16″ x 20″ Custom Wrapped Canvas with .75″ Thickness OR $29 for 2 (86% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fatburger  $8 for Fatburgers and Fries for One, $13 for Two, or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  $5 Off + 20X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders at any Restaurant (Oct 29-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 31 Deals:

- Groupon: Happy Deal-O-Ween  Save up to an Extra 30% Off (Oct 31  Nov 1) 
- Harlem Globetrotters: $33 for One G-Pass to a Harlem Globetrotters Game, or One G-Pass Plus a Magic Pass to Pregame Festivities (40% Off) 
- Oral Spa: $35 for One or $55 for Two Zero Peroxide Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 82% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $30 for a 1-Year Subscription (10 Issues) to Food Network Magazine (52% Off) 
- Life Photo Studios: $69 for a One-Hour Photo Shoot for 8 to 18 People (74% Off) 
- Magenta Studio Photo: $25 for a Professional Photo Session and 10 Prints (60% Off) 
- Last Chance: Tangerine  FREE $50 Double Bonus for New Accounts (Until Oct 31) 
- Last Chance: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Reminder: SNS Linens  $44 for a 6pc Egyptian Cotton Towel Set  Shipping Included (56% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Final Week of Bay Days  Save up to 70% Off (Until Nov 4) 
- Forever 21: Friends & Family Sale  20% Off All Regular Priced Items (Oct 30  Nov 2) 
- Groupon: Extra 10% Off Sporting Goods and Outdoor Goods Promo Code (Oct 31  Nov 2) 
- WestJet: 31-Hour BooTag Seat Sale (Book by Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 1 Deals:

- Extended Deal: Fatburger  $8 for Fatburgers and Fries for One, $13 for Two, or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- K-Fitness: $35 for Four or $49 for Six Weeks of Small-Group Personal-Training Sessions (Up to 82% Off) 
- Canadas History Magazine: $23 for a 1-Year Subscription (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon  Happy Deal-O-Ween  Save up to an Extra 30% Off (Oct 31  Nov 1) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  $5 Off + 15X Points on Pickup or Delivery Orders at any Restaurant (Oct 30  Nov 2) 
- Future Shop: 3-Day TV Sale (Until Nov 2) 
- KFC: Facebook Offer  FREE Piece of New Sweet Chili Crunch with Any Purchase (Until Nov 2) 
- Telus: FREE 2015 Calendar

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 2 Deals:

- Taboo Naughty But Nice Sex Show: $20 for Admission for Two or $40 for Four at BMO Centre on Nov 1316 (50% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- Caffeine Rebel: $19.79 for One Month of a Specialty Coffee Subscription (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Products  Valid at all Locations in Canada (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Fatburger  $8 for Fatburgers and Fries for One, $13 for Two, or $26 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Deal of the Day (Until Jan 31) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Kids Toys (Nov 1-5) 
- Starbucks: Facebook Offer  $3 Grande Espresso Drink Coupon (Until Nov 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 3 Deals:

- GROUPON: Promo Code  Extra 15% Off Things To Do Deals (Nov 3-4) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $49 for a Prix Fixe Dinner for Two. Reservation Through Groupon Required (44% Off) 
- Desi Grill: $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Pair of Foldable Able Planet Noise Cancelling Headphones (73% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for a Magnetic Therapy Belt for Back Pain OR $26 for 2 (72% Off) 
- Reminder: Taboo Naughty But Nice Sex Show  $20 for Admission for Two or $40 for Four at BMO Centre on Nov 1316 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Nov 3-9) 
- Golf Town: Annual Demo Event  Save up to 60% Off Gently Used Clubs 
- Colgate Canada: FREE Sample  Sensitive Pro-Relief Toothpaste

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 4 Deals:

- Supreme Shine Inc.: $649 for a Winter Wheel and Tire Safety Package (Save $251 or 28% Off) 
- Glory of India: $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- Royal Classic: Up to 70% off 1000 Thread Count Cotton Blend Sheet Sets for Queen and King Beds  Shipping Included (70% Off) 
- Virgin Look: $129 for Six IPL Hair-Removal Sessions for One Small, $259 for a Medium, or $369 for a Large Area (74% Off) 
- Canadian Down & Feather Company Inc.: $39 and Up for a White Goose Feather Duvet  4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  Promo Code  Extra 15% Off Things To Do Deals (Nov 3-4) 
- Reminder: Desi Grill  $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag Product  $19 for a Pair of Foldable Able Planet Noise Cancelling Headphones (73% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Nov 30) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Nov 16) 
- Entertainment Book: $5 Off All 2015 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 3-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 5 Deals:

- Deal Extended: Tangerine  FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus (Until Dec 31) 
- Mazaya Lounge: $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Designed By Abble: $15 for a Pair of Smart Touch Winter Gloves (57% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for a Shoulder and Back Posture Support with Magnets OR $16 for 2  Choose from 2 Colours (78% Off) 
- Last Chance: General Mills  $19 for The NEW Nature Valley Snack Pack + Free Shipping (55% Off) 
- Last Chance: Taboo Naughty But Nice Sex Show  $20 for Admission for Two or $40 for Four at BMO Centre on Nov 1316 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Royal Classic  Up to 70% off 1000 Thread Count Cotton Blend Sheet Sets for Queen and King Beds  Shipping Included (70% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 5) 
- Groupon: Secret Sale  Extra $50 Off Getaway Deals Promo Code (Oct 15-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 6 Deals:

- La Trattoria DItalia: $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, and Caesar Salad (Up to 43% Off) 
- Dent Clinic: $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- Hydroxycut: $20 for 3 Boxes of Hydroxycut Protein Bars (52% Off) 
- Esthetic Studio: $29 for a 30-Minute, Hands-On Chair Massage for One (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a 12-Pack of 3D Nail Art Pens (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Galla Winehouse and Bistro  $49 for a Prix Fixe Dinner for Two. Reservation Through Groupon Required (44% Off) 
- Reminder: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine  FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus (Until Dec 31) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Event  40% Off Your Purchase Online and In-Store (Nov 5-11) 
- TD Canada Trust: Free $25 Credit for trying TD Mobile Payment (Until Dec 31) 
- Starbucks: Free Drink when you join Starbucks Rewards Loyalty Program

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 7 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 7) 
- Drycleaning by Dave: $25 for $50, or $40 for $80 Worth or Dry-Cleaning Services (50% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $30 for Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $29 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine (61% Off) 
- Cutting Room Floor: $45 for a Shampoo, Cut, Renewing Treatment & Style (59% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $39 for an Automatic Perfect Egg Maker (45% Off) 
- Entertainment Book: $7 Off All 2015 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 6-14) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off One Regular Priced Item Promo Code (Nov 6-12) 
- Groupon: Extra 10% Off Toys Deal Promo Code (Nov 6-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 8 Deals:

- Mike the Knight: $20 for Ticket at Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium on Feb 8 (Up to 43% Off) 
- SpaWish: $35 for One, $70 for Two, or $125 for Four $50 Spa or Salon eGift Cards (Up to 38% Off) 
- NJLtraining Fitness Solutions: $49 for Five FITcamp Classes or $99 for One Month of Unlimited FITcamp Classes (Up to 67% Off) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day TV Sale (Nov 7-9) 
- Adidas: Friends and Family Event  40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Nov 7-9) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 7-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 9 Deals:

- Curves: $59 for a Two-Month Unlimited Membership. Multiple Locations Available (Save $161 or 73% Off) 
- The Great Sweater Run: $22 for a Festive 5K Race Entry on Nov 29 (37% Off) 
- Barlow Autopro: $39 for a 100-Point Inspection with an Oil Change (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Picaboo: 65% Off Custom 5×7 Holiday Cards with Envelopes (3 Options) 
- Old Navy: Up to 50% Off Everything + Extra 15% Off Code (Until Nov 12) 
- Target: All Video Games  Buy 2, Get 1 Free (Until Nov 13) 
- PUMA.ca: 40% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping on All Orders (Oct 7-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 10 Deals:

- Five Star Christmas Tree Co.: $69 for One 5- to 6-Foot Premium Fraser Fir (50% Off) 
- Clay Oven: $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Silver & Co.: $21 for $21 for a Set of 3 Heart Charm Bracelets (65% Off) 
- HOT DEAL: Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for the Ove Glove OR $22 for 2 (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 7-10) 
- Last Chance: General Mills  $19 for The NEW Nature Valley Snack Pack + Free Shipping (55% Off) 
- Reminder: Barlow Autopro  $39 for a 100-Point Inspection with an Oil Change (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- Reminder: Picaboo  65% Off Custom 5×7 Holiday Cards with Envelopes (3 Options) 
- Reminder: PUMA.ca  40% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping on All Orders (Nov 7-11) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase In-Stores and Online (Until Nov 11) 
- Cineplex Store: Get a Free Movie Ticket when you Buy a Home Movie + Free Shipping (Until Dec 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 11 Deals:

- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69 for One-Night Wine-Tasting Seminar for Two, $129 for Four, or $199 for Eight (80% Off) 
- Choklat: $20 for Chocolate Tour and Wine Tasting for One, $40 for Two, or $80 for Four or $160 for Private Tour for Eight (50% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: $15 for the Wallet Ninja  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- The Mongolie Grill: $15 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue, Food, and Drink (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $7 for a Textured Wool Infinity Scarf (83% Off) 
- Last Chance: SpaWish  $35 for One, $70 for Two, or $125 for Four $50 Spa or Salon eGift Cards (Up to 38% Off) 
- Last Chance: PUMA.ca  40% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping on All Orders (Nov 7-11) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Free Cone with any $25 Gift Card Purchase 
- Adidas: Friends & Family Event Extended- 40% Off Your Entire Purchase (Nov 10-13) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 11% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 11 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 13 Deals:

- Open Door Real Estate Team: Exclusive Deal  Free $500 Visa Gift Card Offer (Extended until Dec 31) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $42 for Snowshoe or Ice Walking Tour for One, $79 for Two, or $149 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- TC Media: $7.50 for a 1-Year Subscription (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $23 for a Solar Snowman Stake Light (62% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Promo Code  20% Off Local Deal, 10% Off Goods or Getaways Deal (Nov 12-13) 
- Reminder: Healthy Body  $17 for a 3-Month Combo Pack of Garcinia Cambogia and Pure Green Coffee Beans (81% Off) 
- P&G brandSAVER: Over $44 in Coupons Savings 
- Chapters Indigo: Friends & Family Event  $5 Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 13-17) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  35% Off Pickup or Delivery at Any Restaurant (Nov 12-13) 
- Entertainment Book: 20% Off All 2015 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 12-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra $10 Off Massage or Facial Deal Promo Code (Nov 14-15) 
- Eye Candy Lash and Beauty Bar: $45 for a Full Set of Silk Eyelashes (49% Off) 
- Independent MMA and Fitness: $15 for 10 or $25 for 20 MMA and Fitness Classes (Up to 89% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: Up to 63% off Touchscreen iGloves from ETC Buys  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Natural Extensions Boutique: $129 for One Half or $289 for Full Head of Hair Extensions (61% Off) 
- Snapfish: $19 for Two 12-Month 8″x11″ Photo Calendars OR $24 for Two 20-Page 8″x11″ Custom Cover Photo Book (53% Off) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Reminder: TC Media  $7.50 for a 1-Year Subscription (50% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...nov-12-18.html 
- Cineplex: Buy $40 Gift Card, Get a $40 Holiday Gift Bundle (Until Jan 3) 
- Buytopia.ca: $10 Deals + Free Shipping (Nov 13-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 15 Deals:

- Nickelback: $59.50 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on Friday, March 12, at 8 p.m. (Up to 30% Off) 
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Car Detailing with Standard Interior Cleaning (56% Off) 
- Salon On Seventeenth: $60 for a Haircut, Root Touch-Up, and Blow Dry with Styling (52% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $7 for a One-Size Fits All Winter Mask OR $10 for 2 Winter Masks  Available in 3 Colours (72% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra $10 Off Massage or Facial Deal Promo Code (Nov 14-15) 
- Reminder: ETCBuys Inc.  Up to 63% off Touchscreen iGloves from ETC Buys  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  10% Off + 15X Points on Pickup or Delivery Order at any Restaurant (Nov 12-13) 
- IKEA: Sofa Event  Buy a Fabric Sofa, Loveseat or Armchair and Get the Second for 50% Off (Until Nov 24) 
- American Eagle Outfitters: Friends & Family Event  30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 14-16) 
- RONA: 15% Off Any One Product of Your Choice (Nov 15 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 16 Deal:

- Travel Hacking: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Youth Digital: $149.99 for a Minecraft Mod-Design Online Coding Course (40% Off) 
- Modern PURAIR: $169 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $220 or 57% Off) 
- Imagine Letters: $25 for 7 Letters and a Free LOVE Art Print Set including Shipping (77% Off) 
- RailTown Energy CrossFit: $60 for Three Personal Training Sessions or One Month of Unlimited CrossFit Classes (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $13 for a Set of 4 Christmas Gift Bags (41% Off) 
- Last Chance: Discover Banff Tours  $42 for Snowshoe or Ice Walking Tour for One, $79 for Two, or $149 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Last Chance: Starbucks  Buy One Holiday Drink, Get One for Free (Nov 12-16, 2-5pm) 
- Reminder: Nickelback  $59.50 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on Friday, March 12, at 8 p.m. (Up to 30% Off) 
- PUMA: Pre-Black Friday Sale  Up to 30% Off Entire Site + Free Shipping on Shoes (Until Nov 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 17 Deals:

- Holiday on Horseback: $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Pursonic: $35 for a Pursonic All in One Professional Hair Straightener, Curling Iron & Hot Air Brush  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments or Two or $289 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair Reduction Treatments (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a Dry Vaporizer Pen OR $55 for 2 OR $79 for 3 (82% Off) 
- Reminder: Travel Hacking  AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $10 Off $50 Purchase Coupon (Nov 17) 
- SHOP.CA: New $20 Off $50 Purchase Promo Code (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 18 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Starbucks  $5 for $10 Starbucks Card eGift on GROUPON (50% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $17 for One, $33 for Two, or $48.99 for Three Groupons, Each Good for a Mens Haircut (Up to 53% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...e-cups-42.html 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Golf (50% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness: $20 for 20 Class Pass and 60-Minute One-on-One Consultation (95% Off) 
- Reminder: Holiday on Horseback  $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Nov 30) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  Save $400 Off KitchenAid Pro 600 Stand Mixer (Nov 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 19 Deals:

- Entertainment Book: Pre-Black Friday Sale  All 2015 Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off) 
- Iconic Salon: $29 for a Haircut and Conditioning Treatment with Optional Color or Full Highlights (Up to 57% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave  $35 for Dinner and a Show for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- BZB Products, LLC: $15 for a 6-Pack of Disposable Flasks (63% Off) 
- E-Z K Fitness: $35 for Five or $55 for Ten Saturday-Morning Zumba Classes (53% Off) 
- The Esthetics Studio: $49 for 3 IPL PhotoFacials and a Bonus $25 Transferable Gift Card (90% Off) 
- Reminder: Riverside Golf Centre  $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 19) 
- Mexx: Pre-Black Friday Sale  40% Off Everything (Nov 18-26) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  70% Off GlucksteinHome Down Duvet, 50% Off Other Duvets and Pillows (Nov 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 20 Deals:

- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Center Stage Guitar Academy: $19 for One Year of Online Guitar Lessons (82% Off) 
- Great Jacks: $14 for a Double-Knit Dog Sweater (53% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for Frozen Inspired LED Alarm Clock OR $26 for 2 (65% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- Last Chance: Royal Board Shop  $30 for Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Holiday on Horseback  $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Entertainment Book  Pre-Black Friday Sale  All 2015 Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: $20 Deals + Free Shipping (Nov 20-24) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off One Regular Priced Item Coupon (Nov 20-23) 
- Walmart: Pre-Black Friday Deals (Nov 20-26) 
- Airbnb.ca: FREE $28 Travel Credit!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 21 Deals:

- GROUPON: Gift Early, Gift Often  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Nov 21-24) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $35 for a 1-Year Subscription to O,The Oprah Magazine  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Life Chiropractic Wellness Centre: $39 for a One-Hour Massage (44% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for a Pack of 24K Gold Plated OR .925 Silver Plated Playing Cards (72% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $61.99 for a NHL Ugly Sweaters 
- Last Chance: Riverside Golf Centre  $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 Coupon (Until Nov 30) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  $149.99 for Armani Jeans Down Jacket  Regular $399.95 (Nov 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 22 Deals: 

- HOT DEAL: TasteAway.com  40% Off Calgary Restaurant Pickup or Delivery Order Promo Code (Nov 21-23) 
- Horsin Around: $15 for Christmas Sleigh Ride for Two Adults or $29 for a Family of Four (Up to 25% Off) 
- The Blue House Restaurant: $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- WagJag: $12 for 2 pairs of Thermal Socks from Heat Machine (65% Off) 
- Walmart McDonalds: $4.98 McChicken Meal Deal Coupon (Until Dec 3) 
- GAP: Pre-Black Friday Sale  50% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Nov 21-23) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  Save $450 Off Zwilling J.A. Henckels Quadro Cookware Set (Nov 22) 
- Country Hills Golf Club: Black Friday Golf Sale (Nov 20-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 24 Deals:

- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $250 for Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation at Fine Drycleaning (50% Off) 
- eyeSlices: 52% off Reusable Eye Treatment Pads from eyeSlices (2 Options) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $210 to Spend on Prescription Eyewear, Plus a 200-ml Container of Eyeglass Cleaner and a Cloth (91% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $39 for a 3-Hour Bartending Class OR a 3-Hour Wine Tasting Seminar (69% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Nov 21-24) 
- Last Chance: Salt Crystal  $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag.com  $14 for an Extendable Handheld Selfie Stick (53% Off) 
- Reminder: Airbnb.ca  20% Off Coupon Code + FREE $28 Travel Credit (Book by Nov 28) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 23-27) 
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday Flyer (Nov 28  Dec 1) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  Save $200 Off Womens Calvin Klein Puffer Coats (Nov 24) 
- PayPal: Get 5% Cash Back on Your Holiday Shopping (Nov 24  Dec 4) 
- Coming Soon! Black Friday (Nov 28, 2014) and Cyber Monday (Dec 1, 2014)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 25 Deals:

- Marble Slab Creamery: $19.99 for One Large Ice Cream Cake (47% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- ZeneX Online: Up to 70% off 400 TC Queen or King Cotton Sheet Sets 
- Hollywood Tans: $30 for One or $82 for Three Spray Tans (50% Off) 
- Bartending Certification: $199 for 24 Hours of Bartending Classes including Full Certification (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Horsin Around  $15 for Christmas Sleigh Ride for Two Adults or $29 for a Family of Four (Up to 25% Off) 
- Reminder: eyeSlices  52% off Reusable Eye Treatment Pads from eyeSlices (2 Options) 
- Walmart: Pre-Black Friday Deals + Online Exclusives (Nov 25-27) 
- Future Shop: Early Black Friday Sale on Appliances 
- Entertainment Book: All 2015 Coupon Books only $25 + Free Shipping (Nov 25 only) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  $49.99 for Pegabo Mens Leather Shoes (Nov 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 26 Deals:

- JumpOn Flyaways: Home for the Holidays  Save up to 65% Off Airfares between YYC, YVR and YLW (Dec 20, Dec 28, Jan 4) 
- Skydive Big Sky: $199 for One, $390 for Two, or $756 for Four Tandem Jumps (Up to 37% Off) 
- Creative Lashes by Casey: $40 for One or $120 for Three Baby Doll Eyelash Lifting and Tinting Treatments (53% Off) 
- Lash Out Lounge: $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 57% Off) 
- Alberta Beer Festivals: $39 for a 45-minute Horse-Drawn Sleigh Ride for 2 in Banff (37% Off) 
- Bayard Presse Canada Inc.: $29 for Your Choice of Owlkids Magazines (51% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Premium Cotton Dress Shirts (61% Off) 
- nCrowd Products: $45 for a Stylish Womens Wrap Coat with Fold-Over Collar  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Windshield Repair: $20 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement  Choose from 2 Locations (83% Off) 
- Reminder: Marble Slab Creamery  $19.99 for One Large Ice Cream Cake (47% Off) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 26) 
- Future Shop: Pre-Black Friday VIP In-Store Sale (Nov 27) 
- Best Buy: Black Friday Flyer! 
- PUMA.ca: Black Friday Sale  Up to 30% Off + Extra 30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 26-30) 
- TheBay.com: Semi-Annual Shoe Sale  Save up to 50% Off! 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  50% Off Womens Sweaters (Nov 26) 
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Sale  Shop Online Now (Nov 25  Dec 1) 
- JumpOn Flyaways: Home for the Holidays  Save up to 65% Off Airfares between YYC, YVR and YLW (Dec 20, Dec 28, Jan 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 27 Deal:

- The Spice Chica Cooking Schools: $55 for a How to Make Fresh Pasta from Scratch Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 70% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- Overstock King: $149 for a Bosch PB360S-C 18-Volt Lithium-Ion Power Box Jobsite Radio and Charger  Shipping Included (Save $204 or 58% Off) 
- Eye Candy Lash and Beauty Bar: $47 for a Chemical Peel or $87 for a Mink Eyelash Extensions (51% Off) 
- Laser Hair Removal: $199 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (98% Off) 
- Reminder: Bayard Presse Canada Inc.  $29 for Your Choice of Owlkids Magazines (51% Off) 
- Reminder: JumpOn Flyaways  Save up to 65% Off Airfares between YYC, YVR and YLW (Dec 20, Dec 28, Jan 4) 
- Joe Fresh: Black Friday Sale  30% Off Regular Priced Items (Nov 26-30) 
- Target Canada: Black Friday Sale Flyer (Nov 28-30) 
- Costco: Black Friday Event  Save on Exclusive Online Offers 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 27  Dec 7) 
- TasteAway.com: 30% Off Restaurant Pickup or Delivery Order Promo Code (Nov 26-27) 
- Dynamite: Black Friday Sale  40% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Nov 26-30) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  $149.95 for Nespresso U Espresso Maker  Save $100 Off (Nov 27) 
- WestJet: Black Friday Seat Sale (Book by Dec 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Black Friday!

I just posted a comprehensive list of all the best Black Friday deals and sales: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...es-nov-28.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 28 Deals:

- Black Friday 2014: The Best Black Friday Deals & Sales (Nov 28) 
- DNT Paintless Dent Repair: $49 for an Exterior and Interior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- Rockys Sausage Haus: $30 for $50 Worth of BBQ Sausage (40% Off) 
- TrueFloat: $29 for a 60-Minute Relaxation Float (63% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Kananaskis Base: $355 for a Helicopter Adventure Package for 2 or $699 for 4 (41% Off) 
- Cal Alta Auto Glass: $20 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement  Choose from 2 Locations (84% Off) 
- Last Chance: Marble Slab Creamery  $19.99 for One Large Ice Cream Cake (47% Off) 
- Naturalizer: Black Friday Sale  30% Off All Boots and 50% Off All Handbags + Free Shipping (Nov 28) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  75% Off Luggage by Samsonite, Heys, Travelpro and more (Nov 28) 
- Hudsons Bay: Black Friday Weekend  Up to 50% Off (Nov 28-30) 
- Well.ca: Black Friday Sale  Up to 75% Off 1,000+ Products (Until Dec 1) 
- The Source: Black Friday Weekend Sale (Nov 27-30) 
- Banana Republic: Black Friday  50% Off First Item + 40% Off Your Purchase (Nov 18) 
- GAP: Black Friday Sale  50% Off Everything Promo Code (Nov 28) 
- Staples: Black Friday Specials (Nov 28-30) 
- Golf Town: Black Friday Weekend Deals (Nov 27-30) 
- Holt Renfrew: Black Friday  Up to 40% Off Select Fall Fashion + Hourly Deals (Nov 28) 
- Air Canada: Black Friday Seat Sale (Book by Dec 1) 
- Aritzia: Happy Black Friday  Up to 60% Off Everything (Nov 25-29) 
- Tangerine.ca: FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus (Until Dec 31) 
- American Express Gold Rewards Card: No Annual Fee First Year + FREE 25,000 Bonus Points! 
- IKEA: Black Friday, Saturday and Sunday (Nov 28-30) 
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week Start Now 
- Toys R Us: Black Friday  1/2 Price Event (Nov 28) 
- Chapters Indigo: Our Best Black Friday Sale Ever! 
- SHOP.CA: Black Friday Week  Daily Door Crasher Deals 
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday Deals + Online Exclusives (Nov 28  Dec 1) 
- TOMS Shoes: Black Friday Sale  25% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 27- Dec 1) 
- WagJag.com: Black Friday Promo Code  Extra 15% Off All Deals (Nov 27  Dec 1) 
- LivingSocial.com: Black Friday Promo Code  25% Off until 2pm ET, 15% Off until 11:59pm ET (Nov 28) 
- GROUPON: Black Friday  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Nov 28  Dec 1) 
- Ebates.ca: Black Friday Sale  Double Cash Back at over 200 Stores! 
- Entertainment Book: Black Friday Sale  40% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 27-30) 
- Future Shop: Black Friday Sale 
- Black Friday 2014: The Best Black Friday Deals & Sales (Nov 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 29 Deals:

- Black Friday Weekend 2014: The Best Shopping Deals & Sales 
- OneRepublic: $44 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on April 30 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 30% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: $59 for a Two sets of Striped Microfibre Bed Sheets  Includes Shipping (Save $189 for 76% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $49 Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (73% Off) 
- Tim Hortons Gift Card: $2 for a $3 Tim Hortons Gift Card (33% Off) 
- Reminder: DNT Paintless Dent Repair  $49 for an Exterior and Interior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Black Friday Blowout  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 28-30) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...50-nov-29.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 30 Deals:

- Photo Studio Photography: $25 for a 60-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Image (Save $224 or 90% Off)
- La Bella Salon & Spa: $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for 3 Disney Character Night Lights  Shipping Included (58% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $15 for $30 to Spend on Spicy Mongolian Fare (50% Off) 
- Metallic Nail Stickers: $7 for a 16-Piece Set of Metallic Nail Stickers  Choose from 3 Colours (77% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Spice Chica Cooking Schools  $55 for a How to Make Fresh Pasta from Scratch Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 70% Off) 
- Reminder: OneRepublic  $44 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on April 30 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 30% Off) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  Save up to $220 Off Sophie Conran Dinnerware Collection (Nov 30) 
- Banana Republic: Cyber Monday starts now  40% Off Your Purchase (Nov 30- Dec 1) 
- Cyber Monday 2014 is coming! (Monday, Dec. 1, 2014)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Cyber Monday! The biggest online shopping day of the year.

Here's a comprehensive list of all the best Cyber Monday deal in Canada: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2014...ec-1-2014.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 1 Deals:

- Cyber Monday 2014: Best Online Shopping Deals (Dec 1, 2014) 
- Gohan Sushi Lounge: $59 for Two Tickets to Body Sushi Experience (41% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Waxy Boutique: $99 for Semi-Permanent Makeup for the Upper or Lower Eyelids, or $199 for Both (78% Off) 
- Last Chance: DNT Paintless Dent Repair  $49 for an Exterior and Interior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- The Source: Cyber Monday Deals (Dec 1) 
- PUMA.ca: Cyber Monday  Buy More, Save More Event + Free Shipping (Dec 1-3) 
- ALDO: Cyber Monday Sale  20% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise + Free Shipping (Dec 1)
- Forever 21: Cyber Monday  20% Off $75 Purchase, 30% Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping on All Orders (Dec 1) 
- Aritzia: Cyber Monday Sale  Save up to 60% Off Everything + Free Shipping on All Orders (Dec 1) 
- Golf Town: Cyber Monday  20% Off Online Orders over $150 + Free Shipping (Dec 1) 
- IKEA: Cyber Monday  Free Shipping Online Orders (Dec 1) 
- SHOP.CA: Cybrrr Monday: Daily Door Crashers  Save up to 75% Off 
- Dynamite: Cyber Monday Sale  40% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Dec 1-2) 
- WagJag.com: Cyber Monday  Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Dec 1) 
- TOMS Shoes: Cyber Monday Sale  25% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Dec 1) 
- Toys R Us: Cyber Monday Deals (Dec 1) 
- Starbucks Store: Cyber Monday  $25 Off Orders Over $75 + Free Shipping (Dec 1) 
- Costco.ca: Cyber Monday Event  Exclusive Online Offers 
- Walmart.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Exclusive Online Offers (Dec 1) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Extra 25% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Dec 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Monday Sale  Deals That Are Steals (Dec 1-2) 
- Ebates.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Double Cash Back at over 200 Stores (Dec 1) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Entire Purchase, and 35% Off at Old Navy (Dec 1) 
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale (Dec 1) 
- Future Shop: Cyber Monday Sale (Dec 1) 
- Air Canada: Cyber Monday Sale  15% Off Flights Promo Code (Book by Dec 1) 
- Sport Chek: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 60% Off Doorcraher Deals + Free Shipping on All Orders (Dec 1) 
- TheBay.com: Cyber Monday Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Dec 1) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  $19.99 for Calvin Klein Cotton Dress Shirts  Save $50 (Dec 1) 
- LivingSocial.com: Cyber Monday Sale  25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 1) 
- Entertainment Book: Cyber Monday Sale  All Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Dec 1-2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 02 Deal:

- Mazaya Lounge: $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Smart Collar: $24 for The Anti-Shedding Smart Collar for Dogs and Cats (52% Off) 
- Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre: $135 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments a Small Area (82% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $16 for a Flexible iPhone 5/5S or iPhone 6/6 Plus Cable Stand (60% Off) 
- Last Chance: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Reminder: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- TOMS.ca: Buy More, Save More Event  Save up to 30% Off (Dec 2-13) 
- TheBay.com: Cyber Monday and Tuesday Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Dec 1-2) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  70% Off Gold Fine Jewellery and 60% off Other Jewellery (Dec 2) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza at Menu Price when you Order Online (Dec 1-7) 
- McDonalds Canada: The Holiday Share Box  20 McNuggets, 2 Fries, 2 Drinks and 2 Cookies (Until Dec 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 03 Deals:

- Yuk Yuks: $20 for Standup Comedy for Two, December 27June 30 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $55 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (49% Off) 
- Desi Grill: $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- Zeikos: $29 for an iHip Drips Bluetooth Speaker (58% Off) 
- Derma Care Services: $999 for One Month of Zerona Treatments or $799 for Twelve Treatments on Your Own Timetable (69% Off) 
- Mission Snow and Skate: $30 for a Full Snowboard Tune-Up including Hot Wax, Sharpen and Minor Repairs Plus 10% Off Any Merchandise  Available at 2 Locations (57% Off)
- Reminder: Smart Collar  $24 for The Anti-Shedding Smart Collar for Dogs and Cats (52% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 3) 
- Costco.ca: 12 Days of Holiday Deals (Dec 2-14) 
- TheBay.com: One Day Sale  $69.99-$79.99 for Gluckstein Home Sheet or Duvet Cover Set  Save $100 (Dec 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 04 Deals:

- Frogurt Frozen Yogurt: $12 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt ($20 Value) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Brand You, Promotional Products: Up to 55% off a Portable Power Bank 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Calgary Smile Labs: $28 for 2 Consecutive 15-Minute LED Teeth Whitening Treatments (81% Off) 
- Last Chance: Gohan Sushi Lounge  $59 for Two Tickets to Body Sushi Experience (41% Off) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Dec 3-4) 
- Last Chance: Entertainment  All Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Dec 2-4) 
- Reminder: Yuk Yuks  $20 for Standup Comedy for Two, December 27June 30 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $55 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (49% Off) 
- Reminder: Desi Grill  $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- PUMA.ca: Friends and Family Sale  50% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 4-8) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Womens Boots (Dec 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 05 Deals:

- Mt. Norquay: $49 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (35% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: $30 for a Deluxe Portrait Bundle (Save $175 or 85% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Market Beauty: $99 for One Year of Unlimited Microdermabrasion Sessions  Choose from 2 Locations (82% Off) 
- Reminder: Frogurt Frozen Yogurt  $12 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt ($20 Value) 
- Reminder: PUMA.ca  Friends and Family Sale  50% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 4-8) 
- Chapters Indigo: 12 Days of Golden Deals (Dec 4-15) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $79.99 for G-Star Mens Premium Jeans  Save $119 (Dec 5) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra Cyber Savings  20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 5-8) 
- Groupon.com: FREE $5 Credit  Find the Cat Holiday Edition!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 6 Deals:

- Drycleaning by Dave: $25 for $50 or $40 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- Clay for Kids Pottery Studio: $65 for Six Clay Classes for Kids or $130 for Adults (Up to 50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa  $55 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (49% Off) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Dec 6-7) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Save up to an Extra 20% Off (Dec 5-7) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save $1,100 Off Beautyrest Studio Pillow Top Mattress Set (Dec 5) 
- Starbucks: Facebook Offer  $3 for any Grande Espresso Drink Coupon (Until Dec 19) 
- Entertainment Book: All 2015 Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Dec 5-9) 
- The Hamptons Golf Club: Windmill Golfs Pro Shop Blowout Sale (Dec 5-7) 
- Calgary Stampeders: Locker Room Sale (Dec 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 08 Deals:

- American Apparel: $20 for $40 Worth of Clothing and Accessories In-Store. Two Options Available. Valid in Canada Only (50% Off) 
- Wok Box: $13 for Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- House & Home: $16 for a One-Year or $25 for Two-Year Subscription to House & Home (Up to 62% Off) 
- FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival: $99 for a 3-Week Comedy Workshop or $1,000 for a Private Comedy Show for You + Friends From 2 Stand-Up Comics (48% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for an LED Dashboard Watch  Choose from 3 Colours (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Mt. Norquay  $49 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (35% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 5-8) 
- Last Chance: PUMA  Friends and Family Sale  50% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 4-8) 
- Dynamite: Save 30% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Dec 8-9) 
- Green Monday Sale: Future Shop and Best Buy (Dec 8) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $69.99 for Lord & Taylor Cashmere Sweaters  Save up to $109 (Dec 8) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase, or 35% Off Your Purchase at Old Navy (Dec 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 09 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save up to $440 Off Samsonite 2-Piece Luggage Set  Only $129.99 (Dec 9) 
- Re-New Wellness Centre: $42 for One Massages. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Glory of India: $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- Marimac: $49 for a 6-Piece Bamboo Towel Set  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Your Perfect Painters: $79 for House Painting for One, $149 for Two, or $220 for Three Rooms (65% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Gold-in-Silver Heart Pendant and Earrings Set Made with Swarovski Elements (83% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: 1 or 2 Pairs of Winter iGloves from $12.99$17.99 (48% Off) 
- Last Chance: Drycleaning by Dave  $25 for $50 or $40 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: American Apparel  $20 for $40 Worth of Clothing and Accessories In-Store. Two Options Available. Valid in Canada Only (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Wok Box  $13 for Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Reminder: House & Home  $16 for a One-Year or $25 for Two-Year Subscription to House & Home (Up to 62% Off) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Dec 14) 
- Starbucks Store: 30% Off Select Drinkware Online (Dec 8-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 10 Deals:

- MizMFit Ballet Barres: $29 for 5 or $55 for 10 Barre Fitness Classes (Up to 59% Off) 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Pizza and Subs for Carryout. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Smile Sciences: $24 for 4 Teeth Whitening Pens (Save $174 or 88% Off) 
- Yuk Yuks: $15 for Two Comedy Show Tickets  10 Locations (50% Off) 
- Your Health Span: $39 for a 60-Minute RMT Massage with Receipt (54% Off) 
- Reminder: Re-New Wellness Centre  $42 for One Massages. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Reminder: Marimac  $49 for a 6-Piece Bamboo Towel Set  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- IKEA: Winter Sale  Save up to 50% Off Hundreds of Items (Until Jan 12) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 10) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save up to 62% Off Effy Diamond Earrings with 18K White Gold (Dec 10) 
- TOMS.ca: Promo Codes  $5 Off $25 Purchase, $10 Off $100 Purchase + Free Shipping (Until Feb 1) 
- PUMA: Up to 30% Off Entire Store + Extra 30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Dec 9-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 11 Deals:

- Open Door Calgary Real Estate Team: Exclusive Deal  Free $500 Visa Gift Card Offer (Until Dec 31) 
- Studio Gorgeous: $29 for Happy & Gorgeous Girlfriend Workshop for Two ($198 value) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two (62% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $29 for a Gillette Fusion Power Bundle  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Aspen Grove Spa for Wellness: $162 for a Three-Hour Rejuvenation Package (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $49 for a DIY Shellac Nail Kit with Quick-Drying 3W LED Lamp, Gel Top Coat, Gel Base Coat, and Five Gel Polishes (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: American Apparel  $20 for $40 Worth of Clothing and Accessories In-Store. Two Options Available. Valid in Canada Only (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Wok Box  $13 for Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs  $11 for $20 Worth of Pizza and Subs for Carryout. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Best Buy: Friends & Family Sale In-Store Only (Dec 11) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $39.99 for Buffalo David Bitton Jeans  Save up to $75 (Dec 11) 
- Tangerine.ca: FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deal Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Dec 12-13) 
- Def Leppard: $67.50 for One Ticket at Scotiabank Saddledome on April 22 or ENMAX Centre on April 25 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Calgary Chinese Cultural Centre: $6 for Admission for Two or $12 for Four to Chinese Artifacts Museum (40% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for an Athletic Decompression Sleeve (a $35 Value) 
- Mabel Beauty Care: $45 for a 75-Minute European Facial (70% Off) 
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $15 for a Shellac Manicure (67% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $22.99 for DreamSpa Color-Changing LED Multi-Functional Luxury Showerheads. Multiple Options Available from $22.99$35.99 
- Last Chance: Re-New Wellness Centre  $42 for One Massages. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Reminder: HealthSnap.ca  $29 for a Gillette Fusion Power Bundle  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine.ca  FREE $50 Holiday Double Bonus (Until Dec 31) 
- Holt Renfrew: Magenta Madness  Up to 40% Off Select Fall Fashion (Dec 12) 
- IKEA: Midnight Madness Sale (Dec 12, 6pm  Midnight) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  30% Off Designer Watches (Dec 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 15 Deals:

- Nikki Yanofsky: $32 for One Ticket at EPCOR CENTRE for the Performing Arts on Friday, January 30, at 8 p.m. (Up to 46% Off) 
- FloatLife: $37 for One or $74 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Therapy Floats (51% Off) 
- Modern PURAIR: $169 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $220 or 57% Off) 
- 1-800-Flowers.ca: $20 for $40 towards Holiday Flowers and Gift Baskets (50% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $30 for a Womens or $40 for a Mens Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- Beau Skincare Clinic: $19 for a Full Brazilian Wax Treatment (68% Off) 
- Reminder: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of In-Store Credit (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Sumo Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine for Dine-In or Take-Out (38% Off) 
- Reminder: MyPictureBook  $10 for a 20-Page 11×8.5 Image Wrap Photo Book (Save up to 86% Off) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  No Annual Fee First Year + FREE 25,000 Bonus Points! 
- Starbucks: Facebook Offer  $3 for any Grande Espresso Drink Coupon (Until Dec 19) 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 15-27) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $29.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Mens Sweaters  Save $60 (Dec 15) 
- WestJet: 20% Off Promo Code (Book by Dec 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 16 Deals:

- Calgary Womans Show: $14 for One-Day Pass for Two or $28f or Four on April 11 or 12 (Up to $ Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $42 for Snowshoe or Ice Walking Tour for One, $79 for Two, or $149 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Samtack Inc.: $49 for a Philips Sonicare Rechargeable Toothbrush with Charger  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- RailTown Energy CrossFit: $60 for Three Personal Training Sessions or One Month of Unlimited CrossFit Classes (50% Off)
- Angelica Holistic: $29 for a Colon Hydrotherapy Session with Consultation and 15-Minute Infra Red Sauna Treatment (71% Off) 
- Reminder: FloatLife  $37 for One or $74 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Therapy Floats (51% Off) 
- Reminder: 1-800-Flowers.ca  $20 for $40 towards Holiday Flowers and Gift Baskets (50% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Dec 16) 
- HostGator.com: Flash Sale  75% Off Web Hosting Packages (Dec 16) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  70% Off Diamond, Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald Fine Jewellery (Dec 16)
- Walmart Portrait Studio: FREE Portrait Package with Printable Coupon  $144 Value (Until Jan 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 17 Deals:

- Vignette Nails and Spa: $29 for One or $80 for Three Mani-Pedis (47% Off) 
- FastLife: $24 for a Speed-Dating Event (60% Off) 
- MyPictureBook: Up to 72% off for One or Three 12-Month 8.5″ x 11″ Custom Calendar (a $35 Value) 
- Salon On Seventeenth: $60 for a Haircut, Root Touch-Up, and Blow Dry with Styling (52% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a 2-Hour Wine and Beer Making Class for Two  Valid at 3 Locations (62% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of In-Store Credit (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Samtack Inc.  $49 for a Philips Sonicare Rechargeable Toothbrush with Charger  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- GolfTEC: Holiday Improvement Packages (Until Dec 31) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 17) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Dec 28) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: FREE Portrait Package with Printable Coupon  $159 Value (Until Jan 31) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $34.99 for Adidas Jackets  Save $45 (Dec 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 18 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 18-22) 
- Aristocrat: $20 for $40 Worth of Pub Food and Filipino Cuisine (50% Off) 
- Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines: $69 for Wine-Tasting Class with a Food Pairing for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: $15 for Oasis Earrings Made with Swarovski Elements  Shipping Included (83% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Golf (50% Off) 
- Market Beauty: $45 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  25% Off Restaurant Pickup or Delivery Orders (Dec 17-18) 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $19.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Dress Shirts  Save $45 (Dec 18) 
- Tim Hortons: FREE Dark Chocolate Dream Latte Coupon

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 19 Deals:

- Lakeside Golf Club: $118 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 or $236 for 4 with $50 or $100 Worth of Food & Drink (50% Off) 
- Chanceformations Personal Training Inc.: $8 for 5, $16 for 10, or $32 for 20 Fitcamp Fitness Classes (84% Off) 
- Therma-Relief Inc.: Up to 85% off Instant Reusable Heat Pads 
- Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments or Two or $289 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair Reduction Treatments (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $15 for a Pair of Touchscreen iGloves in 2 Colours  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- SpaWish: $35 for One, $70 for Two, or $125 for Four $50 Spa or Salon eGift Cards (Up to 38% Off) 
- Reminder: Neverland Sales  $15 for Oasis Earrings Made with Swarovski Elements  Shipping Included (83% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 18-22) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Dec 19) 
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event (Dec 19) 
- Ebates.ca: Get 24% Cash Back at SHOP.CA + Free Shipping 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  40% Off Watches by Bulova, Citizen, Seiko and more (Dec 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 21 Deals:

- Spice Wellness Calgary: $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- The Blue House Restaurant: $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Harlem Globetrotters: From $33 for Game Ticket at Saddledome on April 23 (Up to 42% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $14.99 for Multi-Pack Calvin Klein Underwear and Undershirts  Up to 62% Off (Dec 21) 
- Air Canada: Earn 30% Bonus Aeroplan Miles (Book by Jan 11) 
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Sale Starts Now  Save 20-60% Off Entire Store + Door Crashers (Dec 21-29) 
- Walmart: Pre-Boxing Week Online Offers Now 
- Air Canada: 20% Off Flights Promo Code (Book by Dec 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off 5 Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 22-23) 
- New Years Eve FunnyFest: $19.50 for One Ticket at Marda Loop Community Hall on December 31 at 4:30 p.m. (Up to 33% Off) 
- Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm: $18 for Admission for Two or $35 for Four with Friendly Fire Game (Up to 45% Off) 
- Yoga & Fitness Passport: $20 for 30-Class Yoga and Fitness Pass (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Guccinara: $27 for a Swarovski Elements Jewellery Tri Set (a $159 Value) 
- Shiraz Persian Cuisine: $34 for a Culinary Tour of Persia with a Feast of Authentic Dishes Thatll Feed Up to Three (41% Off) 
- Yogurtys YoCafé: $9 for 2 Hot Delicious Handcrafted Belgian Waffles Topped with Fresh Fruit, Creamy Nutella Drizzle and Topped with Frozen Yogurt  Valid at Over 35 Locations (36% Off) 
- Reminder: Spice Wellness Calgary  $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 18-22) 
- FutureShop.ca: $10 Gift Certificate onReserve and Pick Up Order Over $100 (Dec 22-23) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Dec 22  Jan 4) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  66% Off Womens Sleepwear and Mens Boxed Pajama Sets  Only $19.99 (Dec 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 23 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 5 Local Deals ( Dec 22-23) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: $30 for a Portrait Session, Image CD, Five Portrait Sheets, and One Print (Save $174.86 or 85% Off) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $59 for a Queen Size Jacquard Sheet Set  Shipping Included (65% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Session with Consultation (72% Off) 
- Body Bootcamp: $49 for the Ultimate Fat Buster Formula Slim Body Package  Bring A Friend and They Receive the Same Package Free! Includes 30 Days of Unlimited Body Boot Camp and More!  Valid at 2 Locations (88% Off) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale  Preview Flyer Now (Dec 24-28) 
- Future Shop: Boxing Day Sale  Preview Flyer Now (Dec 24-28) 
- Entertainment Book: $10 Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Dec 22-25) 
- Starbucks Store: End of Year Sale  Save up to 40% Off (Until Jan 5) 
- TheBay.com: Bringing Back the Favourite One Day Sales (Dec 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 24 Deals:

- The Bridges at Claresholm: $60 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 or 4 with Cart Rental and Range Balls (56% Off) 
- Clay Oven: $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Flavor Fork: $12 for 1 Flavor Fork plus a Bonus Spatula (a $25 Value) 
- Natural Extensions Boutique: $129 for One Half or $289 for Full Head of Hair Extensions (61% Off) 
- Capture The Flag: $39 for a Paintball Package for 2, Includes a Level 3 Gun, 150 Paintballs Each, Equipment and All-You-Can-Eat Hot Dogs and Drinks (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: TheBay.com  All the Favourite One Day Sales (Dec 23-24) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 24) 
- Airbnb.ca: 30% Off Coupon Code + FREE $29 Travel Credit (Book by Jan 14) 
- Cineplex Store: Boxing Week Sale  Free Movie Ticket + 15% Off Movies (Until Jan 2) 
- Target Canada: Boxing Day Sale + Online Flyer (Dec 26-28) 
- The Source: Boxing Week Sale Starts Now  Save up to 60% Off (Dec 24  Jan 7) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Sale + Online Flyer (Dec 24-31) 
- Boxing Day 2014 is coming! (December 26, 2014)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 25 Deal:

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! 
- Freya MediSpa: $99 for Three or $147 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 58% Off) 
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Save $401 or 67% Off) 
- Samtack Inc.: $129 for a Philips Sonicare Flexcare Premium Rechargeable Toothbrush 2-Pack (a $455 Value) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- He and She Medispa Salon: $49 for a Spa Manicure, Spa Pedicure, 45-Minute Facial and 30-Minute Back Scrub (82% Off) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm  $18 for Admission for Two or $35 for Four with Friendly Fire Game (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: Flavor Fork  $12 for 1 Flavor Fork plus a Bonus Spatula (a $25 Value) 
- Golf Town: Boxing Week Sales Event  Save up to 60% Off (Dec 26  Jan 4) 
- TOMS.ca: Boxing Week Promo Code  $10 Off Any $50 Purchase + Free Shipping (Dec 25-31) 
- Chapters Indigo: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 50% Off Books, Electronics, Toys & More (Dec 25  Jan 4) 
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Day Sale  Save up to 70% Off 
- WagJag: Boxing Day Sale  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Dec 25-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 26 Deals:

- Boxing Day 2014: Best Boxing Day Sales (Dec 26) 
- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $22 for Winter Activities. Eight Options Available (50% Off) 
- Canadas Sports Hall of Fame: $12 for Admission for Two Adults or $19 for Two Adults and Two Kids (Up to 50% Off) 
- Youth Digital: $149.99 for a Minecraft Mod-Design Online Coding Course (40% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: Up to 58% off Wallet Ninjas  Shipping Included 
- Virgin Look: $129 for Six IPL Hair-Removal Sessions for One Small, $259 for a Medium, or $369 for a Large Area (74% Off) 
- Bartending Certification: $199 for 24 Hours of Bartending Classes including Full Certification (50% Off) 
- Well.ca: Boxing Day Sale  Save up to 75% Off (Dec 26-28) 
- GAP: Boxing Day Sale  40% Off Online Code, Extra 50% Off Sale Styles (Dec 26) 
- Aritzia: Boxing Week Sale  Everything is on Sale  Up to 50% Off 
- Ebates.ca: Boxing Day Blowout  Double Cash Back at over 200 Stores (Dec 26) 
- Staples: Boxing Week Specials (Dec 26  Jan 2) 
- Canadian Tire: Boxing Day Sale  Big Red Weekend (Dec 26-28) 
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals Week Sale  Shop Thousands of Deals 
- Toys R Us: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26  Jan 2) 
- Forever 21: Boxing Day  50% Off Outerwear + Free Shipping (Dec 26) 
- Armani Exchange A|X: Boxing Day Sale  50% Off Sitewide & In-Store 
- Holt Renfrew: Boxing Day  Up to 60% Off Select Fall Fashion + Hourly Deals (Dec 26) 
- Costco: Boxing Week Savings Continue (Dec 26  Jan 4) 
- Naturalizer: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 50% Off + Extra 20% Off Sale Shoes, Boots and Handbags (Dec 26  Jan 3) 
- Buytopia.ca: Boxing Day  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 26-31) 
- LivingSocial.com: Boxing Day  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 26-28) 
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Sale  15% Off Flights Worldwide (Dec 26-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 27 Deals:

- Boxing Week 2014: Best Boxing Week Sales and Deals 
- SpaWish: $35 for $50, $70 for $100, or $125 for $200 eGift Card (Up to 38% Off) 
- Wok Box: $13 for Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $18.99 for Wet/Dry Auto Vacuum with LED Lights (41% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  25% Off Restaurant Pickup or Delivery Orders (Dec 26-28) 
- Dynamite: Boxing Day Sale  Up to 70% Off Select Styles + Extra 25% Off Sale Styles + Free Shipping 
- Harry Rosen: Harrys Boxing Week Sale  Best Deal of the Year 
- Lids.ca: Boxing Week Sale  Extra 50% Off Clearance Items (Dec 26  Jan 2) 
- Visions Electronics: Boxing Week Sale + Online Flyer (Dec 26-31) 
- ALDO Shoes: Boxing Week Sale  50% Off Original Price on all Reduced Merchandise (Dec 26  Jan 4) 
- Flames FanAttic: Boxing Week Sale  35% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise (Dec 26  Jan 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 28 Deals:

- Grey Eagle Resort & Casino: From $125 for a 1-Night Stay for Two with Casino Credit and Breakfast (44% Off) 
- DNT Paintless Dent Repair: $49 for an Exterior and Interior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $18.99 for 8-Pack of Philips Sonicare-Compatible Replacement Toothbrush Heads (76% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 26-28) 
- Last Chance: WagJag  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Dec 25-28) 
- Reminder: Wok Box  $13 for Fresh Asian Cuisine for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- PUMA Canada: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off + Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 26-29) 
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Week Sale  Save up to 60% Off Original Prices

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 29 Deals:

- Calgary Acrobatic Studio: $26 for One or $49 for Two Months of Pre-Team Acrobatic Gymnastics Classes (Up to 53% Off) 
- Frogurt Frozen Yogurt: $12 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt ($20 Value) 
- Imagine Letters: $25 for up to 14 Art Letter Prints Including Shipping (a $140 Value) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for Three Course Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four (44% Off) 
- Virginlook Laser: $99 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (98% Off) 
- Groupon: $50 for Applebees eGift Card + $10 Bonus Applebees eGift Card (17% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75+ and Get 18,500 Bonus Points (Dec 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 30 Deals:

- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Full-Body Herbal Massages (Up to 65% Off) 
- California Tan Ltd: $20 for Spray Tan and UV Tanning or $49 for Red-Light Therapy. Three Options Available (Up to 77% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: Up to 70% off Bluetooth Shower Speakers (2 Options)  Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- fotoscool: $79 for a Six-Hour DSLR Workshop (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for a Pack of 24K Gold Plated OR .925 Silver Plated Playing Cards (72% Off) 
- Last Chance: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $22 for Winter Activities. Eight Options Available (50% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Your Purchase of $75 or More (Dec 30) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Dec 29  Jan 11) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Week Sale + Online Flyer (Dec 29  Jan 1) 
- Future Shop: Boxing Week Sale + Online Flyer (Dec 29  Jan 1) 
- GROUPON: Year End Sale  Extra 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 29-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 31 Deals:

- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69 for One-Night Wine-Tasting Seminar for Two, $129 for Four, or $199 for Eight (80% Off) 
- Great Jacks: Up to 52% off Airline Approved Pet Carriers 
- Enoteca: $49 for a Three-Course Chefs Table Dinner Experience for Two (44% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $49 for the 6-Piece Your Ex Knife Block with Stainless Steel Knives  Choose from 3 Colours (71% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 31) 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale + Free Catalogue 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Jan 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 01 Deals:

- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $299 for Year of Laser Hair Removal for Six Areas (Up to $19,500 Value) 
- Creative Lashes by Casey: $40 for One or $120 for Three Baby Doll Eyelash Lifting and Tinting Treatments (53% Off) 
- Smile Sciences: $29 for a Complete Teeth Whitening Kit (a $299 Value) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $67 for One or $97 for Two 50-Minute Life Coaching Sessions to Help You Discover Your Dream Job Right Now (84% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $14 for a Designer Inspired Mesh Bracelet (86% Off) 
- Reminder: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Harveys: $5.99 Meal Deal Coupon (Until Mar 1) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- LivingSocial: Start the Year off Right  Be Happy, Be Healthy, and Be Adventurous 
- Happy New Year!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 02 Deals:

- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Mazaya Lounge: $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: 50% off Skull Skinz from ETC Buys  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Eternal Beauty: $99 for $200 Toward Permanent Makeup or Any Service (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $9 for a Silver Beaded Bracelet (89% Off) 
- Best Buy: Clearance Sale + Online Flyer (Jan 2-8) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $10 Off $50 Purchase Coupon (Jan 2) 
- Armani Exchange: 60% Off Your Entire Purchase 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 3  Apr 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 3 Deals:

- The Yogis Den: $59 for 10 Yoga Classes or $49 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Holiday on Horseback in Banff: $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Groupon Goods: $49.99 for Brilliance New York Flat Iron Set (Save $299 or 86% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  20% Off Restaurant Pickup or Delivery Orders (Jan 2-4) 
- Air Canada Vacations: Year End Sale (Book by Jan 4) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Jan 2-4) 
- Hudsons Bay: Winter Clearance  Save up to 60% Off Original Prices 
- Entertainment: All 2015 Coupon Books only $20.15 + Free Shipping (Jan 1-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 4 Deals:

- Vitality Fitness Group: $20 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes (Save $480 or 98% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Groupon: $69.99 for ProSonic GLOW Cleansing Brush Set with 4 Brush Heads, Cleanser & Microdermabrasion Cream (66% Off) 
- WagJag: $17 for 2 Bottles of 100% Garcinia Cambogia and 1 Bottle of 100% Green Coffee (67% Off) 
- Reminder: The Yogis Den  $59 for 10 Yoga Classes or $49 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Marks: Winter Clearance Sale  Up to 50% Off 
- Old Navy: Surprise Savings  25% Off Your Order Promo Code (Jan 4) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Extra 25% Off Sale Shoes, Boots and Handbags (Jan 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 05 Deals:

- Beauty Touch Spa & Salon: $19 for One or $55 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 54% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Purely Inspired: $17 for 2 Bottles of 100% Garcinia Cambogia and 1 Bottle of 100% Green Coffee (a $50.97 Value) 
- Artopia Studios: $22 for $45 to Spend on Glass Fusing Projects for Two (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for a Micro Mink Reversed Throw  Choose from 2 Colours 
- Reminder: Vitality Fitness Group  $20 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes (Save $480 or 98% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get 20x Optimum Points Coupon (Jan 5) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 5-11) 
- McDonalds Canada: New McDonalds Coupons (Jan 5  Feb 8) 
- GROUPON: New You 2105  Deals to Make 2015 Your Best Year Yet

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 06 Deals:

- Fatburger: $14 for a Fatburger or $16 for a Chicken Tenders Meal for Two (Up to 40% Off) 
- Barlow Autopro: $39 for a 100-Point Inspection with an Oil Change (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- All Skin Laser: $99 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on Unlimited Body Parts (98% Off) 
- Samtack Inc.: $59 for a Westinghouse Air Purifier with HEPA Filtration  Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- Derma Care Services: $999 for One Month of Zerona Treatments or $799 for Twelve Treatments on Your Own Timetable (69% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $15 for a Pair of Superhero Cufflinks, Choose from 5 Styles (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Entertainment  All 2015 Coupon Books only $20.15 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off) 
- Forever 21: Extra 30% Off Sale Styles Promo Code 
- Future Shop: Clearance Deals (Until Jan 8) 
- WestJet: New Years Seat Sale (Book by Jan 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 07 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon  Today Only  Extra 15% Off Any Local Deal Promo Code (Jan 7) 
- Angelica Holistic: $49 for One or $75 for Two Hydrocolon Detoxification Sessions with Infrared Sauna (Up to 64% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Maid In Calgary: $55 for a Professional Cleaning of your Entire Home for up to 1,500 Sq Feet on 1 Level & 7 Interior Windows (78% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $39 for a 1500TC Bed Sheet Set + Free Shipping (68% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Stylish Black or White Evening Dress, Choose from Multiple Sizes (83% Off) 
- Reminder: Fatburger  $14 for a Fatburger or $16 for a Chicken Tenders Meal for Two (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Barlow Autopro  $39 for a 100-Point Inspection with an Oil Change (Save $121 or 76% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 7) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75+ and Get 18,500 Bonus Points (Jan 7) 
- KFC: New Winter Savings Coupons (Until Mar 8) 
- TheBay.com: 1-Day Only Flash Sale Today  Online Only (Jan 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 08 Deals:

- Dickens Pub: $12 for ADHD Sketch Comedy Calgary for Two or $23 for Four on January 20 or February 24 at 8 p.m. (Up to 43% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- Home Depot: $49 for a Complete Duct & Furnace Cleaning for Your Home (75% Off) 
- Maze Exclusive: $28 for a Waterproof Bluetooth Speaker (69% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $7 for a One-Size Fits All Winter Mask OR $10 for 2 Winter Masks  Available in 3 Colours (72% Off) 
- Last Chance: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag Product  $39 for a 1500TC Bed Sheet Set + Free Shipping (68% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Travel Deals Promo Code (Jan 8-11) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Jan 12) 
- P&G Everyday: FREE Coupons Savings and FREE Samples

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 09 Deals:

- Mt. Norquay: $49 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (35% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $79 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $95 for Small, or $149 for Medium Area (Up to 69% Off) 
- Holiday on Horseback: $39 for a 45-minute Horse-Drawn Sleigh Ride for 2 in Banff (37% Off) 
- LA PRO Inc.: $69 for a Brush N Curl Professional Styling Tool  Includes Shipping (Save $181 or 72% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- Miracle Noodle: $24 for a Variety Pack of 12 Zero Calorie, Zero Carb Noodles (44% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fatburger  $14 for a Fatburger or $16 for a Chicken Tenders Meal for Two (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75 and Get 2 Free Cineplex Movie Tickets (Jan 10-11) 
- Teavana: The Annual Sale  Up to 75% Off on 100+ Items 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off One Regular Priced Item Promo Code (Jan 9-11) 
- Calgary Public Library: Membership is now FREE to all Calgarians!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 10 Deals:

- Groupon.com: New Year Sale  Save up to an Extra 30% Off Local Deals (Jan 10-11) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Extended: Fatburger  $14 for a Fatburger or $16 for a Chicken Tenders Meal for Two (Up to 40% Off) 
- Sport Chek: 30% Off Team Canada Merchandise (Until Jan 12) 
- Hudsons Bay: Winter Clearance  Save up to 60% Off Mens Clothing and Accessories 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  30% Off Restaurant Pickup or Delivery Orders (Jan 9-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 11 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  New Year Sale  Save up to an Extra 30% Off Local Deals (Jan 10-11) 
- The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio: $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Two Show Tickets and a Two-Course Dinner (Up to 46% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $20 for 3 Boxes of Hydroxycut Protein Bars (53% Off) 
- Adidas.ca: End of Season Sale  30%-50% Off Select Styles 
- Big Savings at 3 Great Brands: 40% Off at Banana Republic, 35% Off at GAP, or 30% Off at Old Navy (Jan 11-12) 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale (Jan 9-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 12 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Tangerine.ca  FREE $50 Promo + Easy Extra $250 (Until Mar 31) 
- Power Study Education Centre: $129 for Four or $249 for Eight Math Contest Preparation Sessions (Up to 72% Off) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $49 for a Prix Fixe Dinner for Two. Reservation Through Groupon Required (44% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure ($140 Value) 
- Hydroxycut and Purely Inspired: $59 for an Exclusive Diet Bundle (a $130 Value) 
- FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival: $99 for a 3-Week Comedy Workshop or $1,000 for a Private Comedy Show for You + Friends From 2 Stand-Up Comics (48% Off) 
- All Skin Laser: $39 for 4 Spider Vein Removal Treatments (93% Off) 
- Reminder: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Two Show Tickets and a Two-Course Dinner (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag.com  $20 for 3 Boxes of Hydroxycut Protein Bars (53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 12-18) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Purchase of $75 or More (Jan 12) 
- KFC: 12 Pieces of Chicken for only $12.99

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 13 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Sears  Huge Mattress Blowout Sale or Price Error? 
- MetaBody: $20 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or $30 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (Up to 94% Off) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $20 for a $40 Credit Towards Dinner for 2 (50% Off) 
- WagJag: $49 for a 13-Piece Monalisa Knife Set  Shipping Included (67% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for Admission to a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (44% Off) 
- Virginlook Laser: $119 for 20 Units of Botox + $100 Voucher Towards a Dermal Filler (66% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine.ca  FREE $50 Promo + Easy Extra $250 (Until Mar 31) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  25% Off Any Restaurant Pickup or Delivery (Jan 12-18) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Jan 25) 
- Banana Republic: 45% Off Your Online Purchase (Jan 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 14 Deals:

- Shakers Fun Centre: $27 for Unlimited Laser Tag, Climbing, Go-Karting, and Mini Golf for Two or $52 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $35 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 61% Off) 
- ChiQue Pharma Weight Control Clinic: $99 for Four Ultrasonic Body-Sculpting Treatments (Save $260 or 72% Off) 
- Just Relax Beauty Lounge: $59 for a Haircut with Full Color and a Shellac Manicure or Spa Pedicure ($130 Value) 
- Samtack Inc: $49 for a Philips Series 7000 Hair Clipper (an $89 Value) 
- Esthetic Studio: $29 for a 30-Minute, Hands-On Chair Massage for One (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $45 for an Aerial Yoga Hammock, Choose from 6 Colours (68% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 14) 
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Jan 13-15) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Up to $300 Off Laptops (Jan 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 15 Deals:

- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Car Detailing with Standard Interior Cleaning (56% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $30 for Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $19 for a 60 Minute Massage (76% Off) 
- Find N Learn: Up to 95% off Online Microsoft Excel Courses (2 Options) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $25 for Five 50- or 60-Minute Spinning Classes in Calgary (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $49 for a 6-in-1 Hot Body Exerciser (59% Off) 
- The Childrens Place: 40% Off Entire Site + Free Shipping on All Orders 
- Walmart.ca: Price Rollback on 1,000s of Items 
- Hudsons Bay: Winter Clearance  Save up to 70% Off Original Prices 
- P&G Everyday Canada: FREE Coupons Savings and FREE Samples

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 16 Deals:

- Target Canada: Closing all 133 Stores in Canada 
- He & She Medispa & Salon: $35 for One or $99 for Three Mani-Pedis (Up to 59% Off) 
- Salt and Pepper: $22 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine (45% Off) 
- Medic Laser: $199 for Unlimited Laser Hair Removal for a Year on 6 Body Parts of Your Choice (96% Off) 
- Trendimi: $29 for an Online Diet for Beauty and Health Course with Accreditation (a $199 Value) 
- Chic Effectz: $25 for a Full-Face Sugaring Treatment for Brows, Lip, and Chin (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $25 for Yoga Mats, Choose from 3 Colours (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: MetaBody  $20 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or $30 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (Up to 94% Off) 
- Reminder: Royal Board Shop  $30 for Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Jan 16-19) 
- Starbucks: Treat Receipt  Bring Morning Receipt and get any Grande Beverage for $3 after 2pm (Jan 16  Feb 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 17 Deals:

- The Tragically Hip: $44 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on February 9 at 8 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $40 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter (69% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser Calgary SW: $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (96% Off) 
- WagJag Product LD: $37 for a Neon Memory Foam Pillow  Shipping Included (69% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $10 for an Exquisite Simple Golden Bar Lariat Necklace (86% Off) 
- Reminder: Salt and Pepper  $22 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine (45% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Weekend Promo Code  15% Off Toys, Home Décor, Style and Paper (Jan 17-18) 
- Banana Republic: Weekend Sale  40% Off Your Purchase In-Stores and Online (Jan 17-19) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 18 Deals:

- American Express: Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Points + No Annual Fee First Year! 
- Desi Grill: $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $42 for Snowshoe or Ice Walking Tour for One, $79 for Two, or $149 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Visage Medical Esthetics: $120 for 20 Units of Botox Administered by a Medical Professional (45% Off) 
- Purely Inspired: $19 for 3×60 Capsule Bottles of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Formula (a $51 Value) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $69 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (54% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9 for a Harry Potter Hand-Knitted Woven Bracelet (70% Off) 
- Last Chance: Shakers Fun Centre: $27 for Unlimited Laser Tag, Climbing, Go-Karting, and Mini Golf for Two or $52 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Reminder: The Tragically Hip  $44 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on February 9 at 8 p.m. (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Best of Groupon  The Best Top Selling Local Deals

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 19 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Things To Do Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Jan 19-20) 
- Lasting Impressions Laser: $119 for Two Laser Toenail-Fungus-Removal Treatments for One or $199 for Both Feet (Up to 52% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Advanced 2-Person Teeth Whitening System: $27 for the Advanced 2-Person Teeth Whitening System  Shipping Included (88% Off) 
- ThreeWorks Snacks: $25 for 24 Packs of 50 Sugar- and Aspartame-Free Mints + Free Shipping (64% Off) 
- Care Cleaners: $20 for $40 to Spend on Cleaning Services (50% Off) 
- Canadian Down & Feather Company Inc.: $39 and Up for a White Goose Feather Duvet  4 Sizes Available (61% Off) 
- Reminder: Desi Grill  $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Purely Inspired  $19 for 3×60 Capsule Bottles of Raspberry Ketone Weight Loss Formula (a $51 Value) 
- American Express: Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Points + No Annual Fee First Year!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 20 Deals:

- AMEX Gold Rewards Card: FREE 25,000 Bonus Points + No Annual Fee First Year! 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services Inc.: $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and One Hallway (Up to $190 Value) 
- Drycleaning by Dave: $25 for $50 or $40 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $49 for a Spa Manicure, Spa Pedicure, 45-Minute Massage and 30-Minute Back Scrub (82% Off) 
- Mattress Direct.ca: Up to 71% off Waterproof Mattress Protectors  Shipping Included 
- Hollywood Tans: $30 for One Rapid-Finish Spray Tan (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $7 for a Party Anywhere Colorful Rotating LED Bulb OR $11 For 2 (72% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 15% Off Things To Do Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Jan 19-20) 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 19-25) 
- Entertainment.com: All 2015 Coupon Books only $10 + Free Shipping (Jan 20-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 21 Deal:

- HOT DEAL REMINDER: Entertainment.com  All 2015 Coupon Books only $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off) 
- Re-New Wellness Centre: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $139 for a Medium, or $229 for a Large Area (Up to 74% Off) 
- La Trattoria DItalia: $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, and Caesar Salad (Up to 43% Off) 
- CalAlta Autoglass: $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: Up to 88% off Photobooks (6 Options) 
- Kates Beauty: $70 for a Set of Lash Extensions with Optional Refill (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Universal Extendable Self-Portrait Phone Mount OR $36 for 2 (52% Off) 
- Reminder: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Points + No Annual Fee First Year! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 21) 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping on All Orders, No Minimum Spend (Jan 21-23) 
- P&G Everyday: Over $40 in Coupons Savings

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 22 Deals:

- Optiks International: $29 for $200 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- WE MASSAGE: $29 for Two 60-Minute Massages including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue & more, at a location of your choice (86% Off) 
- DLM Foods Canada Corp.: $17 for a Meow Mix Valentines Day Variety Pack  Shipping Included & Delivered by Valentines Day (62% Off) 
- Pizza Brew: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $7 for a Duo Sparrow Key Holder with Bird House or $11 for 2 (72% Off) 
- Reminder: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Pizza Dinner Including Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, and Caesar Salad (Up to 43% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: Up to 88% off Photobooks (6 Options) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  25% Off Any Restaurant Pickup or Delivery (Jan 21-22) 
- Buytopia.ca: Biggest Sale Ever  Extra 17% Off All Deals Promo Code 
- TOMS Shoes: Save up to 30% Off Sale Styles + Free Shipping. New Styles Added!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 23 Deals:

- Portrait Studio in Walmart: $25 for Portrait Package with Wall Portrait and Image CD ($169.89 Value) 
- Learn TEFL: $39 for an Accredited 150-Hour TEFL Certification Course with Job-Placement Assistance ($464 Value) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (50% Off) 
- Supreme Shine: $49 for Full Exterior Hand Wash & Dry, Full Interior Vacuum including Trunk, Antibacterial Scrub, Mat Shampoo & More (51% Off) 
- 1-800-Flowers.ca: $20 for $40 towards Valentines Day Flowers and Gift Baskets (50% Off) 
- Your Health Span: $99 for a Two-Hour Couples Massage Class (63% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio & Spa: $39 for a Manicure, Pedicure and 30-Minute Full Body Massage (70% Off) 
- Reminder: Optiks International  $29 for $200 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Reminder: DLM Foods Canada Corp.: $17 for a Meow Mix Valentines Day Variety Pack  Shipping Included & Delivered by Valentines Day (62% Off) 
- Marks: Winter Clearance Event  Up to 60% Off 
- Holt Renfrew: Up to 80% Off Select Fall Fashion 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Jan 23-26) 
- WestJet: 24 Hour Seat Sale (Jan 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 24 Deals:

- Tangerine.ca: FREE $50 Sign-Up Promo + Easy Extra $250 (Until Mar 31) 
- Drycleaning by Dave: $279 for Bridal-Gown Cleaning and Preservation ($599 Value) 
- Canadian MediPain Centre: $39 for One Microdermabrasions, IPL Photofacials, or Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 67% Off) 
- Glory of India: $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection ($196 Value) 
- Flato Home Products: $20 for $50 towards Home Products (60% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- He and She Medispa Salon: $19 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Style and Deep Conditioning Treatment Plus 50% off Colour OR Highlights (81% Off) 
- Reminder: Artopia Studios Inc.  $25 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (50% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Jan 23-26) 
- Reminder: Entertainment.com  All 2015 Coupon Books only $10 + Free Shipping (Until Jan 25) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6 Coupon (Until Mar 1) 
- Swiss Chalet: $9.99 Lunch Trio Special Coupon (Until Feb 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 25 Deals:

- Last Chance: Entertainment.com  All 2015 Coupon Books only $10 + Free Shipping (Until Jan 25) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser and Hair Salon: $159 for a 90-Minute Couples Spa Package (61% Off) 
- Canvas Palette: Up to 76% off Custom Photo Canvases 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Comedy Show Tickets + Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (41% Off) 
- Cal Alta Auto Glass: $20 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs OR $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement  Choose from 2 Locations (84% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine.ca  FREE $50 Sign-Up Promo + Easy Extra $250 (Until Mar 31) 
- Future Shop: The Big Deal Event (Jan 23-25) 
- GAP: 24 Hour Sale  $45 Off Your Purchase of $100 + Free Shipping (Jan 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 26 Deals:

- Miracles Beauty and Wellness Centre: $65 for Mani-Pedi with Paraffin Wax ($135 Value) 
- nonstopGOLF: $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Shine Revolution: $99 for Full Exterior & Interior Detailing Including Claybar, Engine Cleaning & More ($200 Value) 
- Custom Parcel Solutions: Up to 59% off Selfie Sticks (2 Options) 
- Your Perfect Painters: $79 for House Painting for One, $149 for Two, or $220 for Three Rooms (65% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $13 and Up for a 40-Page Personalized Debossed Hardcover Photobook  Choose from 5 Different Sizes 5 Sizes (76% Off) 
- Last Chance: Artopia Studios Inc.  $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Jan 23-26) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Jan 26  Feb 1) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get a FREE $10 Gift Card when you Spend $50 (Jan 25-27) 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 27 Deals:

- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $13 for Two or $25 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 43% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- All Skin Laser: $99 for Unlimited Microdermabrasion for 1 Year (88% Off) 
- Presidents Choice Cooking School: 50% off an Adult Cooking Class  Available at MultipleSuperstore and Dominion Locations (50% Off) 
- WinSport at Canada Olympic Park: $25 for One Afternoon Entry Package (41% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $7 for a Set of Over The Bed Sexy Eyes or Map of the World Wall Decal OR $11 for Both (77% Off) 
- Reminder: Custom Parcel Solutions: Up to 59% off Selfie Sticks (2 Options) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Jan 26  Feb 8) 
- Hudsons Bay: The Home Sale  Up to 65% Off 
- Entertainment.com: All 2015 Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Jan 26-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 28 Deal:

- Nestlé Canada: $19 for Nestlé Chocolates Delivered in Time for Valentines Day  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- Urban Escape: $37 for One or $69 for Two 90-Minute Float Sessions (Up to 57% Off) 
- Market Beauty: $89 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 62% Off) 
- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $22 for Winter Activities. Eight Options Available (50% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Canada: $355 for a Helicopter Tour Package for 2 People Including Hot Chocolate, Wilderness Hike & Photo ($730 Value) 
- Fight2Fitness: $20 for 30 Kickboxing & Fitness Classes (93% Off) 
- Nutrition Guru: $39 for a 3-Month Supply of Super 3: the Green Coffee Bean Extract, Raspberry Ketone, and African Mango Weight Loss Formula OR $69 for 2 (81% Off) 
- Reminder: The Big Cheese Poutinerie  $13 for Two or $25 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 28) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off In-Store Purchase Coupon (Jan 30-31) 
- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Jan 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 29 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Jan 28-29) 
- DNT Paintless Dent Repair: $49 for an Exterior and Interior Detailing Package (51% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- Clear Advantage Skin and Laser Clinic: $119 for 20 Units of Botox  Valid at 3 Locations (41% Off) 
- Maze Exclusive: $18 for a High-Capacity 4400 mAh Power Bank (a $79 Value) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $30 for a Womens or $40 for a Mens Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: (Was$12) Now $9 for the Original Schticky Reusable Lint Roller Set  AS SEEN ON TV (61% Off) 
- Reminder: Nestlé Canada  $19 for Nestlé Chocolates Delivered in Time for Valentines Day  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- Reminder: Urban Escape  $37 for One or $69 for Two 90-Minute Float Sessions (Up to 57% Off) 
- Sport Chek: 30%-50% Off Select Winter Jacket & Pant Clearance 
- Lids.ca: 25% Off Orders of $39+ Sitewide (Jan 28-30) 
- Dyson Canada: Save $150 Off AM05 Hot+Cool Fan Heaters + Free Shipping (Until Feb 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 30 Deals:

- Rockies Heli Tours Canada Inc.: $395 for Helicopter Tour and Wilderness Stop for Two or $795 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Modern PURAIR: $169 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $220 or 57% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $19 for a Wash, Cut, Blow Dry, Dandruff Treatment with Scalp Massage & Partial Highlights (88% Off) 
- Sunrise Botanics: $39 for a Valentines Day Essential Oil and Fragrance Gift Set (a $90 Value) 
- Live Sketch Comedy Show: $14 for Two Tickets at Dickens Pub (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: (was $14) NOW $9 for a Bikini Wrap Dress in 4 Colours (82% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Big Cheese Poutinerie  $13 for Two or $25 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: Spice Wellness Calgary  $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: $54.99 Super Bowl Bundle Deal 
- Hotwire.com: Today Only  $20 Off Surprise Promo Code (Jan 30) 
- Future Shop: 3 Day Sale (Jan 30  Feb 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 1 Deals:

- The Price Is Right Live! Stage Show at Grey Eagle Resort & Casino: $30 for Show Ticket on Mar 20 or 21 (Up to 40% Off) 
- Fiddlers Green Pub: $13 for $25 for Dine-In Pub Food for Two or $26 for $50 Worth for Four or Take-Out (Up to 48% Off) 
- GROUPON: $16.99 for Aduro 3-Piece Camera Lens Kit for Apple iPhones (58% Off) 
- Rugged Maniac Obstacle Course: $29 for Registration for One on Saturday, July 18 ($100 Value) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 28) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Save up to 70% Off + Extra 20% Off All Sale Shoes, Boots and Handbags (Feb 1) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Feb 1-2) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $199.99 for Black Brown 1826 Suits  Up to 62% Off (Feb 1) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Feb 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 2 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deal Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Feb 2-3) 
- Teasers Hair Design & Esthetics: $35 for One or $105 for Three OPI Manicures and Pedicures (Up to 50% Off) 
- Mango Maids: $67.75 for Three Hours or $113.75 for 5 Hours of Housecleaning for Home or Office (53% Off) 
- Urban Escape: $35 for a 90 Minute Relaxation Float (53% Off) 
- WagJag: $25 for a Feather Body Pillow (a $55 Value)  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Tania Medispa: $65 for a One-Hour Hot Stone Massage (50% Off) 
- Shaw Academy: $15 for an Online Health and Fitness Course with a Certificate (98% Off) 
- Reminder: The Price Is Right Live! Stage Show at Grey Eagle Resort & Casino  $30 for Show Ticket on Mar 20 or 21 (Up to 40% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 2-8) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $30 for Hudson`s Bay Company Collection Fleece Throws (Feb 2) 
- Tim Hortons: RRRoll Up the Rim to Win is Back! (Feb 2  Apr 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 3 Deals:

- LeVilla West: $65 for Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $129 for Four, or $35 for Lunch for Two (Up to 45% Off) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Mani-Pedi Treatments (Up to 56% Off) 
- Lake Louise Mountain Resort: $22 for Two All Day Tubing Passes (50% Off) 
- soEnvy: $14 for a Freshwater Pearl Crystal Bracelet (a $35 Value) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Kananaskis Base: $355 for a Helicopter Snowshoe Adventure Package for Two or $699 for Four People (43% Off) 
- He-She Medispa & Salon: $29 for a 2 Hour Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure (64% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deal Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Feb 2-3) 
- Last Chance: Rugged Maniac Obstacle Course  $29 for Registration for One on Saturday, July 18 ($100 Value) 
- Reminder: Teasers Hair Design & Esthetics  $35 for One or $105 for Three OPI Manicures and Pedicures (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag  $25 for a Feather Body Pillow (a $55 Value)  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Future Shop: Appliance Clearance Sale 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  40% Off Distinctly Home and Glucksteinhome Sheet Sets (Feb 3) 
- Google.com: Download Google Earth Pro for FREE (Was $399/ Year)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 4 Deals:

- Toys R Us: Save $10 Off $40 Purchase Online Promo Code + Free Shipping (Feb 1  Mar 31) 
- Brushing and Beyond: $99 for a Hi-Power Whip Furnace Cleaning with Sanitizing (Up to 52% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Lake Louise Mountain Resort: $40 for all Day Snow Tubing for 2 Adults and 2 Children ( 6-17 ) 
- Trebbih: $25 for a Round Cubic Zirconia Diamond Tennis Bracelet with Safety Lock (a $99 Value) 
- Re-New Wellness: $78 for an Express Hydra-Derma Facial with an Anti-Aging or Purifying Mask (38% Off) 
- What a Bloom Canada: Valentines Day Arrangement: $25 for $50 Worth of Flowers, Arrangements, Gifts Baskets, and More from Canadas #1 Florist (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fiddlers Green Pub  $13 for $25 for Dine-In Pub Food for Two or $26 for $50 Worth for Four or Take-Out (Up to 48% Off) 
- Reminder: LeVilla West  $65 for Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $129 for Four, or $35 for Lunch for Two (Up to 45% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 4) 
- Staples: Dollar Deals  Save up to 70% Off Office Essentials (Until Feb 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 5 Deals:

- Target Canada: Liquidation Sale  Save up to 30% Off Everything (Starts Feb 5) 
- Feast of India: $17 for $30 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two, $33 for $60 for Four, or $18 for $30 for Takeout and delivery (Up to 45% Off) 
- Awesome All Season Adventures: $199 for Snowmobile Tour and Zip Line Ride for One or $399 for Two (40% Off) 
- Backstrong Health Group: $49 for a Spinal-Decompression Package (Save $351 or 88% Off) 
- Your Perfect Painters: $85 for an Interior Painting for One Room including Two Coats of Paint (66% Off) 
- Trebbih: $25 for a David Yurmin-Inspired Confetti Ring (an $85 Value) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for a Pair of iPhone 5 Headphones with Mic, Choose from 9 Colours (70% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  30% Off Womens Swimwear and Cover-Ups (Feb 5) 
- PUMA.ca: Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off Sale Items (Feb 5-6) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Feb 5-8) 
- Groupon.com: Hot Deals and Gift Ideas for Valentines Day (Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 6 Deals:

- Prestige Health Group  Medical Aesthetics and Organic Spa: $59 for One, $99 for Three or $189 for Four Skin Treatments (Up to 69% Off) 
- Re-New Wellness Centre: $42 for One Massages. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $12 for $20 Worth of Contemporary Breakfast or Lunch Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- Zeikos: $15 for iHip NFL Sport Style Earphones (a $40 Value) 
- Photobook Canada: $9.99 for a Personalized Photobook with 40 Pages (75% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for an Advanced TENS Massager for Muscles and Joints (84% Off) 
- Last Chance: PUMA  Invite Only Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off Sale Items (Feb 5-6) 
- Last Chance: LeVilla West  $65 for Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $129 for Four, or $35 for Lunch for Two (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Feb 5-8) 
- IKEA: 25% Off All Table Lamps (Feb 5-8) 
- Starbucks Store: 20% Off select Starbucks Verismo Pods, K-Cups Packs, and VIA (Feb 5-8) 
- TOMS.ca: Promo Codes  $5 Off $25 Purchase, $10 Off $100 Purchase + Free Shipping (Until May 31) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 70% Off Clearance Handbags (Feb 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 7 Deals:

- Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary: $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $45 for $80 Worth of Contemporary Dinner Cuisine for Four (44% Off) 
- House & Home: Up to 62% off House & Home Subscriptions  Shipping Included 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Session with Consultation (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Little Black Dress Jewelry Organizer (77% Off) 
- SportChek.ca: Free Shipping on All Online Orders  No Minimum (Until Feb 10) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 70% Off Jamie Oliver Cookware Set (Feb 7) 
- Entertainment.com: 50% Off All 2015 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Feb 6-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 8 Deals:

- Calgary Home + Garden Show: $15 for 2 Admission Tickets from February 26March 1 (50% Off) 
- Frogurt Frozen Yogurt: $12 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (40% Off) 
- Harveys: Printable Coupon- $6.99 for a Chicken Wrap & Soft Drink (Until Mar 1) 
- Best Buy VIVA: The Baby Event (Feb 6-19) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $29.99 for T-Fal Prima Iron  50% Off (Feb 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 9 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Feb 9-10) 
- LeVilla Chophouse: $65 for a Three-Course Dinner or $39 for a Two-Course Lunch. Five Options Available (40% Off) 
- Clay Oven: $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Maid In Calgary: $89 for a Professional Cleaning of your Entire Home for up to 2,200 Sq Feet on 1 Level & 7 Interior Windows ($370 Value) 
- Shaw Academy: $29 for an Online Financial Trading Course with Accredited Diploma (a $995 Value) 
- Pure Cleaning Co.: $89 for 4 or $112 for 5 Hours of Residential House Cleaning (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $15 for a Set of 12 Naked3 Inspired Brushes 
- Reminder: Calgary Home + Garden Show  $15 for 2 Admission Tickets from February 26March 1 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Frogurt Frozen Yogurt  $12 for Two Groupons, Each Good for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (40% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Feb 9-15) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Buy More, Save More  Up to 35% Off Dress Shirts, Ties, Underwear (Feb 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 10 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Feb 9-10) 
- Chinook Rafting: $59 for Whitewater Rafting Trip (Up to $119 Value) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Sunset Resorts Canmore: $119 for a 2-Night Weekend Stay for up to 2 Adults and 2 Children (64% Off) 
- S2 Sportswear: $19 for an Under the Bed Shoe Organizer (a $40 Value) 
- Eternal Beauty: $99 for $200 Toward Permanent Makeup or Any Service (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $17 for a Sterling Silver Plated Tear Drop Necklace, Earrings and Bangle Set 
- Last Chance: Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Clay Oven  $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  70% Off 0.52ct Diamond Tennis Bracelet  Only $199.99 (Feb 10) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 22) 
- Checkout 51: Earn Cash Back on your Groceries!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 11 Deals:

- Tao Electronics: $39 for a TAO Discreet Vaporizer Kit for Dry Herb, Wax, and Oil/E-Liquids. Free Shipping (70% Off) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $49 for a Prix Fixe Dinner for Two. Reservation Through Groupon Required (44% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser  Airdrie: $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts from Enlighten Laser  Airdrie Location ($4,000 Value) 
- Sunrise Botanics: $19 for 15ml Bottles of Organic Oregano Essential Oil and Eucalyptus Essential Oil and Aromatherapy Inhaler (a $42.97 Value) 
- Fotoscool: $79 for a Six-Hour Auto to Artist DSLR Workshop (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $10 for a 10 Piece Magic Washing Ball (60% Off) 
- Reminder: Checkout 51  Earn Cash Back on your Groceries! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 11) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 Coupon (Until Feb 25) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save up to 55% Off Select Womens Shoes (Feb 11) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Save 67% Off 3-Piece Set of London Fog Luggage  Only $199 (Feb 11 Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 12 Deals:

- Travel Hacking: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- GROUPON: Extra $10 Off Massage or Facial Deals Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Feb 12-13) 
- Naturalase: $108 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on an Extra-Small, $148 for a Small, or $207 for a Medium Area (Up to 83% Off) 
- Lakeside Golf Club: $118 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 or $236 for 4 with $50 or $100 Worth of Food & Drink (50% Off) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection ($235 Value) 
- WagJag: $20 for a Mystery Box (Minimum $40 Value)  Shipping Included 
- RailTown Energy CrossFit: $60 for Three Personal Training Sessions or One Month of Unlimited CrossFit Classes (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $39 for a Sony PSP Inspired Handheld Video Game Console with 1000 + FREE Games Cartridge OR $76 for 2 (57% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  30% Off Any Restaurant Pickup or Delivery (Feb 11-12) 
- KFC: New Winter Savings Coupons (Until Mar 8) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  35% Off Womens Tops (Feb 12) 
- WestJet: Two Day Seat Sale (Book by Feb 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 13 Deals:

- FIGHT2FITNESS: $20 for 30 Fitness and Kickboxing Classes ($299 Value) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $199 for One Laser Hair Removal Session for the Whole Body (93% Off) 
- Thane Direct Canada: $62 for an AbTronic X2 (a $112 Value) 
- The Wandering Elk: $40 for Drinks and Dinner for 2; or $12 for a Hot Breakfast Buffet (38% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics: $89 for 2 Ultrasonic Cavitation Treatments OR $149 for 4 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra $10 Off Massage or Facial Deals Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Feb 12-13) 
- Last Chance: LeVilla Chophouse  $65 for a Three-Course Dinner or $39 for a Two-Course Lunch. Five Options Available (40% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag  $20 for a Mystery Box (Minimum $40 Value)  Shipping Included 
- Reminder: Travel Hacking  AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: $20 Off Coupon on Purchase of $75 or More (Feb 13) 
- Banana Republic: Long Weekend Sale  40% Off Your Purchase In-Stores and Online (Feb 13-16) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $269.99 for Breville Duo-Temp Espresso Machine  Save $100 (Feb 13)
- GROUPON: Extra 10% Off up to 3 Goods Deal Promo Code (Feb 13-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 14 Deals:

- Mugs Pub: $16 for $30 Worth of Pub Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $79 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $95 for Small, or $149 for Medium Area (Up to 69% Off) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $10 for a $20 Credit Towards Lunch for 2 (50% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: Up to 63% off a Subscription to Womens Health or Mens Health Magazine 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for Three Course Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four (44% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Universal Clip-On 3-in-1 Fish Eye Lens for Smart Phones (87% Off) 
- Reminder: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  30% Off Womens Sleepwear and Robes (Feb 14) 
- Buytopia.ca: Valentines Day  Extra 12% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 13-16) 
- Entertainment.com: 50% Off All 2015 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Feb 14-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 15 Deals:

- Stage West Theatre Restaurant: $58 for One Ticket to a Tuesday-evening production of And Then, the Lights Went Out. Four Dates Available (Up to 44% Off) 
- FastLife: $40 for a Speed-Dating Event and Singles Event ($84.99 Value) 
- Holiday on Horseback in Banff: $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser and Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package for One (58% Off) 
- Apollo Fitness: $79 for a Full-Body Suspension Fitness Training Kit (a $180 Value) 
- Capture the Flag: $39 for All-Day Paintball Package for Two People (51% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9 for an Advance Volumiere Eyelashes Concentrated Serum 3-in-1 Mascara by Eveline OR $15 for 2 OR $20 for 3 (90% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: Up to 63% off a Subscription to Womens Health or Mens Health Magazine 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $99 for Distinctly Home Gel Duvets (Feb 15) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 14-16) 
- SHOP.CA: Facebook $20 Off $50 Purchase Promo Code (Until May 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 16 Deals:

- Wine Kitz: $19 for a Winemaking Class for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 65% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre: $26 for Unlimited Laser Tag, Climbing, Go-Karting, and Mini Golf for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 55% Off) 
- SmileLABS: $89 for 3 Teeth Whitening Sessions (70% Off) 
- The Computer Medics: $19 for a Computer Tune-Up and Virus/Spyware removal (a $200 Value) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a 2-Hour Wine- and Beer-Making Class for 2 (62% Off) 
- The Hockey News: $17 for a 18 Issue Subscription (48% Off) 
- Reminder: Holiday on Horseback in Banff  $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 16-22) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  BOGO Warners and Wonderbra Boxed Bras and Briefs (Feb 16) 
- Airbnb.ca: FREE $31 Travel Credit!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 17 Deals:

- Windtower Lodge & Suites in Canmore, AB: $65 for 1- or $120 for 2-Night Stay for Two with Dining Credit and Breakfast (Save $105 or 62% Off) 
- Freya MediSpa: $99 for Three or $147 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 58% Off) 
- Luxury Plus: $348 for a Custom Tailored, Full Bespoke Wool Suit (Jacket, Shirt & Trousers) with a Premium Necktie ($1,699 Value) 
- Samtack Inc: $59 for a Hot Styler Wet to Dry Digital Flat Iron (a $330 Value) 
- Body & Brain Wellness: $39 for 5 or $49 for 10 Body & Brain Wellness Classes (73% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $15 for Champs Leather Sling Bag in 6 Colours OR $20 for a Champs Leather Cross Body Bag in 5 Colours (81% Off) 
- Reminder: Airbnb.ca  FREE $31 Travel Credit! 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Save $10 Off Womens Jeans (Feb 17) 
- Starbucks Canada: $3 for any Grande Espresso Drink Coupon (Until Mar 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 18 Deal:

- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $25 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Drycleaning by Dave: $23 for $50 or $40 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- Yoga & Fitness Passport Canada: $20 for a 30-Class Pass to Hot Yoga, Zumba, Pilates, Crossfit and More  Over 50 Locations Available ($300 Value) 
- Holly and Hugo: $19 for an Accredited Online Animal Psychology Course (a $175 Value) 
- Vitality Fitness: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Womens Chic Geneva Metal Watch  Choose from 3 Colours (70% Off) 
- Reminder: Stage West Theatre Restaurant  $58 for One Ticket to a Tuesday-evening production of And Then, the Lights Went Out. Four Dates Available (Up to 44% Off) 
- Reminder: Windtower Lodge & Suites in Canmore, AB  $65 for 1- or $120 for 2-Night Stay for Two with Dining Credit and Breakfast (Save $105 or 62% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 18) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  30% Off Dresses and Womens Suit Separates (Feb 18) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save up to $150 on Laptops (Feb 18) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 30% Off Mens and Womens Activewear (Feb 18) 
- Dominos Pizza: Carry-Out Special  $5.99 for Medium 2-Topping Pizza, or $7.99 for Large (Feb 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 19 Deals:

- Cross Currents Clinic: $25 for One, $59 for Three, or $89 for Five 60-Minute Acupuncture Sessions with Stephen Potter (Up to 58% Off) 
- Desi Grill: $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $39 for 3 Regular Manicures (48% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $19 for 4 Essie Nail Polishes + Free Shipping (a $48 Value)  100% Net Proceeds Support Plan Canadas Because I am a Girl initiative  Send a Girl to School (60% Off) 
- Eye on 17th: $19 for $170 Toward Upscale Eyewear at Uptown Boutique (89% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Solar-Powered USB Charger OR $32 for 2  Available in 5 Colours (73% Off) 
- Reminder: Drycleaning by Dave  $23 for $50 or $40 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  53% Off Casa Domani Pearlesque 16-Piece Dinnerware Set  Only $79.99 (Feb 19) 
- Toys R Us: Free Play Day Family Event (Feb 21) 
- McDonalds Canada: FREE Coffee (Feb 23- Mar 1) 
- Walmart.ca: Clearance Blowout + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 20 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Everything Promo Code (Feb 20-22) 
- Gohan Sushi Lounge: $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine (Up to 39% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $29 for a 2-Hour Manicure and Pedicure (64% Off) 
- Samtack Inc.: $49 for a Philips Sonicare Rechargeable Toothbrush with Charger  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Chic Effectz: $25 for a Full-Face Sugaring Treatment for Brows, Lip, and Chin (50% Off) 
- Readsave: $36 for a 1-Year Subscription of 12 Issues to Cosmopolitan Magazine (41% Off) 
- Reminder: Desi Grill  $20 for $40 Worth of Indian Food for a Dine-In Dinner for Two or $30 for $60 for Four or $30 for $50 for Indian Takeout (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: HealthSnap.ca  $19 for 4 Essie Nail Polishes + Free Shipping (a $48 Value)  100% Net Proceeds Support Plan Canadas Because I am a Girl initiative  Send a Girl to School (60% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Extra 30% Off Clearance Mens and Kids Clothing, Shoes and Accessories (Feb 20) 
- Staples.ca: 4 Day Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Feb 20-23) 
- Target Canada: New Price Cuts Liquidation Sale  Everything now 20%  40% Off!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 21 Deals:

- Fatburger: $9 for Chicken-Tender Meal or $8 for Fatburger with Cheddar Meal (Up to 39% Off) 
- Groupon.com: $44.99 for Jillian Michaels Body Revolution Fitness Set (72% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Free Play Day Family Event (Feb 21 starting at 11am) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $699.99 for Bosch Stainless Steel Dishwasher  Save $400 Off (Feb 21) 
- Edible Arrangements: Save $10 Off Any Order Promo Code (Feb 20-22) 
- Entertainment.com: All 2015 Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Feb 20-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 23 Deals:

- Vivid Hair Design: $30 for a Haircut with Options for Root Touch-Up or Partial Highlights (Up to 56% Off) 
- Glory of India: $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- Carstairs Golf Club: $59 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 including Range Balls ($148 Value) 
- Glam et Glitter Inc.: $15 for a Crystal Ear Cuff (a $55 Value) 
- Enoteca: $79 for a Wine Tasting for Two with Food Pairing (67% Off) 
- Readsave: $38 for a 1-Year Subscription of 10 Issues to HGTV Magazine (25% Off) 
- Last Chance: Staples.ca  4 Day Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Feb 20-23) 
- Last Chance: Gohan Sushi Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine (Up to 39% Off) 
- Reminder: Fit Republic  $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 23  Mar 1) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $159.99 for 32-Piece Dinnerware Set  Save 60% Off (Feb 23) 
- Tim Hortons: FREE Hash Brown with Purchase of Beverage and Breakfast Sandwich (Feb 23  Mar 1) 
- McDonalds Canada: FREE Coffee (Feb 23- Mar 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 24 Deals:

- Eternal Beauty: $199 for Permanent Makeup. Three Options Available (Up to 85% Off) 
- Lash Out Lounge: $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 57% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute RMT Massage including Receipt (51% Off) 
- Shaw Academy: $19 for a Diploma in Microsoft Excel (an $849 Value) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $25 for Five 50- or 60-Minute Spinning Classes in Calgary (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for an 8-Pack of Venus Compatible Razor Blades (77% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $39.99 for Lord & Taylor Wool Silk Wrap (Feb 24) 
- Best Buy VIVA: The Baby Event Extended (Until Feb 26) 
- A&W: New Printable Coupons (Until Mar 8) 
- Groupon.com: Flash Deal  Extra 10% Off All Getaways Promo Code (Feb 24-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 25 Deals:

- Alan Doyle: $32 for One Ticket at Jack Singer Concert Hall on March 8 (Up to 25% Off) 
- The Blue House Restaurant: $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Lake Louise Mountain Resort: $78 for Snowshoeing Tour for 2 (40% Off) 
- Thane Direct Canada: $49 for the Tobi Portable Steamer (a $138 Value) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Beautiful Necklace & Earring Set Embedded with Brilliant Cut Swarovski Elements (83% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Flash Deal  Extra 10% Off All Getaways Promo Code (Feb 24-25) 
- Reminder: Lash Out Lounge  $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 57% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 25) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Bedroom Furniture (Feb 25) 
- Sport Chek: Training Doorcrashers  Save up to 60% Off (Until Mar 10) 
- Entertainment.com: All 2015 Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping, Additional Books only $10 (Feb 25  Mar 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 26 Deals:

- GROUPON: 12 Hours Only  Extra 12% Off Food & Drink Deals Promo Code (Feb 26) 
- Lindt & Sprungli: $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- MBC Mabel Beauty Care: $295 for Permanent Makeup Session for Brows, Eyeliner, or Lip Liner ($600 Value) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for a $30 Credit at Lindt Boutiques Across Canada  22 Locations (50% Off) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $115 for a One-Hour Advanced Vitamin Infusion Facial with a One-Hour Massage (50% Off) 
- Comfort Corner Corp.: $29 for Doctor Designed Foot Orthotics  Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- Reminder: The Blue House Restaurant  $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $269.95 for KitchenAid Custom Stand Mixer  Save $210 Off (Feb 26) 
- WagJag.com: Extra $10 Off $50 Purchase Promo Code (Feb 26-27) 
- WestJet: Birthday Seat Sale (Book by Feb 26) 
- Air Canada: Canada Seat Sale (Book by Feb 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 27 Deals:

- Casa de Valiño Spa & Laser Services: $350 for Four Laser Skin-Rejuvenation or Acne/Acne-Scarring Treatments (75% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $14 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $194 or 93% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $129 for 6 Skin-Tightening Treatments on the Abdomen (92% Off) 
- PÜR Gum: $24 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum + Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $865 for 6 VelaShape Treatments (42% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Frozen Inspired LED Alarm Clock  Choose from 2 Styles (80% Off) 
- Reminder: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag.com  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Target Canada: Liquidation Prices Slashed Again  Save 25%-40% Off Entire Store 
- Landmark Cinemas: BOGO Coupon  Buy One General Admission Get One FREE (Mar 1-5) 
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for a $30 Credit at Lindt Boutiques  Valid at 22 Locations Across Canada (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 28 Deals:

- GROUPON: Up to Extra 20% Off Select Health & Beauty Deals (Feb 27  Mar 1)
- Magenta Photo Studio: $39 for a Photo Shoot, Digital Image, and 8″x10″ Print ($140 Value) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $27 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session ($105 Value) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $49 for a 2-Hour Guided Horseback Tour Around Sundance Loop (41% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $49 for a 6-Piece Bamboo Towel Set  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- The New Earth Expo: $15 for Admission for Two or $29 for Four Adults (38% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for a Mirror Effect Modern Home Wall Clock OR $28 for 2 (62% Off) 
- Reminder: Sol Optix: $14 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $194 or 93% Off) 
- Reminder: PÜR Gum  $24 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum + Free Shipping (56% Off) 
- Reminder: Lindt & Sprüngli  $15 for a $30 Credit at Lindt Boutiques  Valid at 22 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $35 in Coupons Savings 
- Microsoft Store: $50 Off Xbox One Console + Free Titanfall Game + Free Shipping (Feb 27  Mar 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 02 Deals:

- Triwood Community Association: $40 for 10 or $80 for 20 Yoga Classes (73% Off) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $29 for One- or $49 for Two-Hour Horseback Trips (Up to 41% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Crackmasters: $59 for a 2 Hour Deluxe Interior Detailing Package (63% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: Up to 88% off Photobooks (6 Options) 
- Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments or Two or $289 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair Reduction Treatments (67% Off) 
- A Perfection Beauty Spa: $49 for a Deluxe Spa Package, Includes a 45-Minute Relaxation Massage, 60-Minute Classic Manicure and Pedicure, and 45-Minute Facial (77% Off) 
- Reminder: Yoga & Fitness Passport: $20 for 30-Class Yoga and Fitness Pass (Save $280 or 93% Off) 
- Reminder: Sumo Lounge  $28 for $40 Worth of Japanese Cuisine (30% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine.ca  FREE $50 Sign-Up Promo + Easy Extra $250 (Until Mar 31) 
- Reminder: Groupon.com  Best of Groupon  Top Selling Local Deals, Staff Picks, Best of Goods & Getaways 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 2-8) 
- Montanas Cookhouse: 2 For 1 Starters Coupon (Until Mar 15) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $14.99 (Until Mar 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 3 Deals:

- Carstairs Golf Club: $85 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $169 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 57% Off) 
- Modern PURAIR: $169 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents (Save $220 or 57% Off) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $29 for a 1-Hour Guided Horseback Tour Around Bow River (37% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $17 for an XtremeMac Micro Folio iPad Air Case  Shipping Included (72% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for the Cleaning of One Furnace and Ten Vents (60% Off) 
- Etoronto Tickets: $299 and Up for a Ticket to AC/DC on September 20, 2015 Live at the Commonwealth Stadium (31% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Reminder: Banff Trail Riders  $29 for One- or $49 for Two-Hour Horseback Trips (Up to 41% Off) 
- Reminder: Photobook Canada  Up to 88% off Photobooks (6 Options) 
- Home Outfitters: 20% Off a Single Regular Priced Item Coupon (Until Mar 8) 
- ToysRUs.ca: $10 Off $40 Purchase Online Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until Mar 31) 
- Sport Chek: Team Assist Program  2015 Season Now Open  Lots of FREE Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 4 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Mar 4-5) 
- The Wandering Elk: $16 for $30 Worth of Hearty Pub Food for Breakfast or Dinner. Five Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Quality Quick Auto: $40 for One or $115 for Three Oil Changes with 50-Point Inspections (Up to 57% Off) 
- Calgary Acrobatic Studio: $26 for One or $49 for Two Months of Pre-Team Acrobatic Gymnastics Classes (Up to 53% Off) 
- Chic Effectz: $25 for a Haircut, Shampoo, and Blow-Dry (55% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $49 for a Bluetooth Health Tracker Bracelet  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $19 for a 6-Pack of Maybelline Great Lash Mascara  Shipping Included (58% Off) 
- Spice Wellness: $39 for a One-Month Membership Package to Spice Wellness with Sauna, Foot Baths, and More (88% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 4) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save up to $500 on TVs (Mar 4) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  72% Off Samsonite Luggage Set, and 33% Off Hamilton Beach Small Appliances (Mar 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 5 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Mar 4-5) 
- Salt and Pepper: $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Maid In Calgary: $55 for a Professional Cleaning of your Entire Home for up to 1,500 Sq Feet on 1 Level & 7 Interior Windows ($250 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for a LEGO Inspired Retro Watch  Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- Wagjag Product: $15 for a Double Heart Pendant Necklace (a $69.99 Value) 
- Aspen Grove Spa for Wellness: $162 for a Three-Hour Rejuvenation Package (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Banff Trail Riders  $29 for One- or $49 for Two-Hour Horseback Trips (Up to 41% Off) 
- Reminder: nCrowd Product  $49 for a Bluetooth Health Tracker Bracelet  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Until Apr 4) 
- Dairy Queen: FREE Cone Day (Mar 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 6 Deals:

- Sylvan Lake Paintball: $25 for Paintball Package for 4, $47 for 8, or $57 for 10 or $49 for Splat Masters Package for Four (Up to 56% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada Inc.: $395 for Helicopter Tour and Wilderness Stop for Two or $795 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Visage Medical Esthetics: $269 for a Juvederm Dermal Filler (55% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $12 for a 1-Meter 3-in-1 Charging Cable  Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: Up to 54% off 1-Year Digital Magazine Subscriptions to Us Weekly, Rolling Stone and Mens Journal 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Last Chance: Carstairs Golf Club  $85 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $169 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 57% Off) 
- Reminder: Salt and Pepper  $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: The Comedy Cave  Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: Wagjag Product  $15 for a Double Heart Pendant Necklace (a $69.99 Value) 
- The Childrens Place: Friends & Family Sale  30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Mar 5-8) 
- Chapters Indigo: Spring Home Sale  Up to 30% Off Home Décor 
- Marks: Buy One Footwear, Get One Free (Until Mar 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 7 Deals:

- DYF Studios: $49 for a Four-Week Intro to Fire Spinning or $29 for Hula Hooping Class (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Bridges at Claresholm: $60 for 18 Holes of Golf for 2 or 4 with Cart Rental and Range Balls (56% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $29 for a 17M Solar Powered 100 White LED Waterproof String Lights  Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $23 for Freshwater Pearl Earrings with Swarovski-Inspired Crystals (a $95 Value) 
- Last Chance: The Wandering Elk  $16 for $30 Worth of Hearty Pub Food for Breakfast or Dinner. Five Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Weekend Promo Code  15% Off One Regular Priced Item (Mar 7-8) 
- Best Buy: Clearance Sale In-Store and Online 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 8 Deals:

- Windtower Lodge & Suites  Canmore, AB: $65 for 1- or $120 for 2-Night Stay for Two with Dining Credit and Breakfast (62% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Full-Body Herbal Massages (Up to 65% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $24 for a Sun Visor Bluetooth 3.0 Handsfree Speakerphone Car Kit  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: $19 for a Tree of Life Necklace Made with Swarovski Elements (a $75 Value) 
- Last Chance: Salt and Pepper  $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: Trebbih Inc.  $23 for Freshwater Pearl Earrings with Swarovski-Inspired Crystals (a $95 Value) 
- Reminder: Lindt & Sprüngli  $15 for a $30 Credit at Lindt Boutiques  Valid at 22 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Montanas Cookhouse: 2 Can Dine for $19.99 Coupon (Until Mar 15) 
- Harveys: $5.99 Meal Deal Coupon (Until May 3) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 35% Off Your Purchase, and 30% Off Your Purchase at Old Navy (Mar 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 9 Deals:

- XS Lounge and Grill: $60 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Feast of India: $17 for $30 of Food and Drink for Two (43% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $16 for a Portable Smartphone Battery Charger  Shipping Included (59% Off) 
- Comora Products Inc.: $59 for 2 Bottles of FEG Eyelash Enhancer (a $226 Value) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $50 Toward Waxing Services or $51 for a Facial (40% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 9-15) 
- Future Shop: 5 Days of Deals (Mar 8-12) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  My Starbucks Rewards Members (Mar 9-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 10) 
- Let It Be: A Celebration of the Beatles: $41 for One Ticket at Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium on Saturday, March 14 (Up to 40% Off) 
- Tanalicious Bronzing Spray Tans: $45 for Three or $69 for Five Mobile Spray Tans (Up to 54% Off) 
- La Bella Salon & Spa: $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Virginlook Laser Clinic: $29 for 2 Microdermabrasions and 2 Chemical Peels (91% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $19 for a Sauna Heat Waist Trimmer  Shipping Included (58% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 52% off Mattress Encasements  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Your Perfect Painters: $79 for House Painting for One, $149 for Two, or $220 for Three Rooms (65% Off) 
- Reminder: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Footwear BOGO Sale  Buy One, Get One 50% Off 
- WagJag.com: Extra $2 Off Lindt Chocolate Deal Promo Code  Over 7,000 Sold!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 11 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Things To Do Deals Promo Code (Mar 11-12) 
- Lana @Studio 301: $29 for a Haircut with Optional Partial Highlights or Roots Touchup (Up to 56% Off) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- Chinook Rafting: $59 for a Choice of a Whitewater Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River or Horseshoe Canyon and a Photo CD of the Adventure (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $49 for an 8GB i-FlashDrive HD for iPod/iPhone/iPad  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- West Coast Select: $29 for 4 x 90 g Bags of Salmon Jerky in 4 Flavours  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for a Mani/Pedi and a 30-Minute Full-Body Massage (70% Off) 
- Last Chance: WagJag  $13 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates  Valid at 17 Locations Across Canada (57% Off) 
- Reminder: La Bella Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 11) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Mar 15) 
- WestJet: 48-Hour Seat Sale (Book by Mar 11) 
- McDonalds Canada: New McDonalds Coupons (Until Apr 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 12 Deals:

- VIP Golf: 2015 Memberships on Sale Now  Save 40-60% Off Green Fees! 
- Survivor Mud Run  Calgary: $39 for Survivor Mud Run 5K Registration for One (C$83.38 Value) 
- Mt. Norquay: $49 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (35% Off) 
- All Skin Laser: $99 for Unlimited Microdermabrasion for 1 Year (88% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for a 3-Piece Camera Lens Attachment Set for iPhone or Android  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- WagJag Product: 53% off Milk-Bone Brushing Chews National Pet Day Gift Packs 
- Survivor Fitness: $29 for 2 Weeks of Indoor Boot Camp Fitness Classes (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Things To Do Deals Promo Code (Mar 11-12) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Mar 22) 
- GAP: Exclusive Friends & Family Event  40% Off Your Online Purchase (Mar 11-16) 
- Air Canada: St. Patricks Payout  Earn Your Share of 10 Million Bonus Aeroplan Miles (Book by Mar 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 13 Deals:

- Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club: $89 for an 18 Holes with Cart and Range Balls for Two or $175 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Naturalase: $108 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on an Extra-Small, $148 for a Small, or $207 for a Medium Area (Up to 83% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $13 for Two or $25 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 43% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $99 for 6 Months of Unlimited Tanning (84% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $27 for the Advanced 2-Person Teeth Whitening System  Shipping Included (88% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $249 for a Nintendo Wii Bundle with Mario Kart Wii (a $499 Value) 
- Color Me Rad 5K Entry: $24 for One Entry (52% Off) 
- Reminder: Mt. Norquay  $49 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (35% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag Product  53% off Milk-Bone Brushing Chews National Pet Day Gift Packs 
- Landmark Cinemas: $2 Off Concession Coupon + Free Popcorn Coupon (Mar 13-19) 
- Hudsons Bay: Spring Sale  Up to 30% Off Spring Arrivals (Mar 13  Apr 2) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Mar 13-15) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $13 + Free Shipping (Save up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 14 Deals:

- The Wellness Body and Spa: $250 for $599 Worth of Permanent Makeup Application (Save $349 or 58% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for a 2-Pack of Smartphone Wallets  Multiple Colours  Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: $27 for an Xtreme 5200mAh Dual Port Power Bank  Shipping Included (55% Off) 
- Reminder: Crowsnest Pass Golf & Country Club  $89 for an 18 Holes with Cart and Range Balls for Two or $175 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Reminder: The Big Cheese Poutinerie  $13 for Two or $25 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 43% Off) 
- Harveys: $6.99 Chicken Meal Deal Coupon (Until May 4) 
- Best Buy: 14-Hour Online Only Sale (Mar 14-15) 
- Starbucks: BOGO  Buy Any Breakfast Sandwich or Wrap, Get One Free (Mar 14-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 15 Deals:

- Sears Portrait Studio: $29 for a Portrait Session, Image CD, Five Portrait Sheets, and Wall Portrait (Save $175.86 or 86% Off) 
- Mazaya Lounge: $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: $29 for Two 16 x 20 Custom Canvases (89% Off) 
- Zeikos: $15 for Athletic Sport Hook Earphones (a $40 Value) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Mar 13-15) 
- Reminder: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Google.com: Download Google Earth Pro for FREE (Was $399/ Year)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 16 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Mar 27-29) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Mar 16) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $199 for Three, $249 for Four, or $299 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 76% Off) 
- Beauty Touch Spa & Salon: $19 for One or $55 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 54% Off) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection ($196 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $36 for a Finger Pulse Oximeter  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- Purely Inspired: $19 for 1 Bottle of Garcinia Cambogia Gummies & 1 Bottle of Garcinia Cambogia Pills (a $40 Value) 
- DC Dance Club: $26 for Four Classes of Grad-Student Dance Boot Camp (50% Off) 
- nCrowd.ca: Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 16-22) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  Buy 1 Tea, Get 1 Free (Mar 16, 2-5pm) 
- Dairy Queen: Today is FREE Cone Day (Mar 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 17 deals:

- ITS Fitness: $59 for One or $177 for Three Months of Unlimited Boot-Camp Classes (76% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- SmileLABS: $89 for 3 Teeth Whitening Sessions (70% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $49 for a Maison Condelle 50-Pair Shoe Rack  Shipping Included (46% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Pair of Able Planet Musicians Choice Headphones (a $80 Value) 
- Kates Beauty: $70 for a Set of Lash Extensions with Optional Refill (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Purely Inspired  $19 for 1 Bottle of Garcinia Cambogia Gummies & 1 Bottle of Garcinia Cambogia Pills (a $40 Value) 
- HostGator.com: 55% Off All Web Hosting Plans and $8 Domains (Mar 16-18) 
- Forever 21: Free Shipping On All Orders (Mar 15-19) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizza at Menu Price (Mar 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 18 Deals:

- OneRepublic: $27.50 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on April 30 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 30% Off) 
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $65 for a Hot-Stone or $65 for a Prenatal Massages. Three Options Available (Up to 61% Off) 
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $25 for 5, $49 for 10, $39 for One Month of Unlimited Capoeira Classes (Up to 67% Off) 
- Lake Louise Mountain Resort: $40 for all Day Snow Tubing for 2 Adults and 2 Children ( 6-17 ) 
- nCrowd Product: $10 for Round or Princess Cut Swarovski Element Stud Earrings  Shipping Included (90% Off) 
- Green Stone Granite: $20 for a 12-Pack of Granite Cocktail Chillers (a $40 Value) 
- Green Leaf Health Centre: $35 for One-Hour Acupuncture Session (63% Off) 
- Reminder: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 18) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  20% Off Women`s Jeans, $54.99 for Men`s Levi Jeans, Two for $20 T-Shirts (Mar 18) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $16 + Free Shipping (Save up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 19 Deals:

- GROUPON: Up to an Extra 30% Off Fresh Beauty Picks (Mar 19-20) 
- Kelly Clarkson: $44 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on October 12 (Up to 30% Off) 
- Fiddlers Green Pub: $13 for $25 for Dine-In Pub Food for Two or $26 for $50 Worth for Four or Take-Out (Up to 48% Off) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $20 for a $40 Credit Towards Dinner for 2 (50% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: $19.99 for an 11×8.5 inch Medium Landscape Imagewrap Hardcover 40 Page Photobook (70% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: Up to 58% off Wallet Ninjas  Shipping Included 
- Inspired Moments Photo Studio: $39 for a One-Hour In-Studio Photo Session with Prints and Digital File (86% Off) 
- Reminder: OneRepublic  $27.50 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on April 30 at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 30% Off) 
- Reminder: The Centre Spa & Wellness  $55 for a Hot-Stone or $65 for a Prenatal Massages. Three Options Available (Up to 61% Off) 
- Reminder: Green Stone Granite  $20 for a 12-Pack of Granite Cocktail Chillers (a $40 Value) 
- TasteAway: Promo Code  33% Off Any Restaurant Pickup or Delivery (Mar 18-19) 
- KFC: New Spring Savings Coupons (Until Apr 26) 
- Tangerine.ca: FREE $50 Sign-Up Bonus + Easy Extra $250 (Until Mar 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 20 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Mar 20-22) 
- My Gym Childrens Fitness Center  Calgary: $39 for One Month of Classes and Play Sessions for One or $69 for Two Children (Up to56% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Supreme Shine: $49 for Full Exterior Hand Wash & Dry, Full Interior Vacuum including Trunk, Antibacterial Scrub, Mat Shampoo & More (51% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $24 for an Embroidery Lace Peplum Top  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a 4-Piece Coppertone Sunscreen Variety Pack (a $50 Value) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $69 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (54% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Up to an Extra 30% Off Fresh Beauty Picks (Mar 19-20) 
- Golf Town: 16th Anniversary Sale (Mar 19-22) 
- Swiss Chalet: $7.99 Lunch Special Coupon (Until May 8) 
- 7-Eleven: Bring Your Own Cup Day  $1.49 for Any Cup Slurpee (Mar 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 21 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Med Spa Deals Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (Mar 21) 
- Platinum Hair Group: $37 for One or $72 for Two Shellac Mani-Pedis (Up to 52% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $35 for an Elsa or Anna Childrens Frozen Dress  Shipping Included (29% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $25 for a Schick Mens Gift Pack (a $65 Value) 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag Product  $29 for a 4-Piece Coppertone Sunscreen Variety Pack (a $50 Value) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Mar 20-22) 
- Harveys: $3.99 Hot Dog Meal Deal Coupon (Until May 3) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (Mar 20-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 22 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Mar 22-23) 
- Nicki Minaj: The Pinkprint  $49.75 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on August 18 (Up to 20% Off) 
- Beauty Touch Spa & Salon: $29 for One, $85 for Three, or $119 for Five Microdermabrasions (Up to 63% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69 for One-Night Wine-Tasting Seminar for Two, $129 for Four, or $199 for Eight (80% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $31 for a 3 Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia + Extract Weight-Loss Supplement with 60% HCA  Shipping Included (61% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 47% off Authentic Ray-Ban Sunglasses 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Mar 20-22) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- H&M: 20% Off Your Entire Kids Purchase Coupon (Until Apr 6) 
- Landmark Cinemas: BOGO Coupon  Buy 1 Adult Ticket, Get 1 Child Ticket FREE (Mar 22-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 23 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Mar 22-23) 
- X-Sighting Optical LTD: $49 for $200 Toward Prescription Glasses, or Kids Exam with Lenses (75% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $30 for Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- Sunshine Houseboat Vacations: $279 for an 8-Hour 190 or 135 Sport Boat or Pontoon Boat Rental (42% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for a 2-Pack of 10ft iPhone 5/6 Braided Cables  Shipping Included (69% Off) 
- Hydroxycut: $18 for 2 Packs of Hydroxycut Lean Protein Shakes (a $47.44 Value) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Reminder: Nicki Minaj: The Pinkprint  $49.75 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on August 18 (Up to 20% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 23-29) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  Free Pastry with Drink Purchase (Mar 23, 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 24 Deals:

- Sale Extended! GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Mar 24) 
- Western Canadian Furnace Company: $199 for Furnace Cleaning Services with Tune-Up ($419.85 Value) 
- Mugs Pub: $16 for $30 Worth of Pub Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 47% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $49 for a Spa Manicure, Spa Pedicure, 45-Minute Massage and 30-Minute Back Scrub (82% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $19 for a New and Improved VHS to USB Converter  Shipping Included (75% Off) 
- Wagjag Product: $25 for a 4 Leaf Duo Jewellery Set Made with Swarovski Elements  Shipping Included (81% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $30 for a Womens or $40 for a Mens Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Royal Board Shop  $30 for Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up (50% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Apr 5) 
- Forever 21: Extra 30% Off Sale Items Promo Code (Mar 23-25) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Dress Shirts BOGO, 30% Off Mens Shoes, and 40% Off Kids Outfits (Mar 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 25 Deals:

- GROUPON: Spring Salebration  Save up to Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Mar 25-26) 
- Neil Diamond: $75 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on Saturday, May 2, at 8 p.m. (Up to 44% Off) 
- Clay for Kids Pottery Studio: $58 for Six Clay Classes for Kids or $117 for Adults (Up to 55% Off) 
- Olakino Med Spa: $45 for 3 Shellac Manicures (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for a 6ft Chalkboard or Whiteboard  Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a Wi-Fi Signal Booster  Includes Shipping (58% Off) 
- Pink Lime Salon & Spa: $79 for a Haircut with Partial Highlights (56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 25) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Save up to an Extra 20% Off (Mar 25-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 26 Deals:

- Play It Again Sports: $15 for $30 Worth of New and Used Sports Equipment (50% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Luxury Plus: $285 for a Bespoke Italian Wool Suit and Premium Tie (81% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $10 for 12 Replacement Toothbrush Heads  Shipping Included (92% Off) 
- TC Media: $10 for a 1-Year Subscription to Canadian Gardening Magazine (a $20 Value) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Comedy Show Tickets + Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (41% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Spring Salebration  Save up to Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Mar 25-26) 
- Reminder: Neil Diamond  $75 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on Saturday, May 2, at 8 p.m. (Up to 44% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag Product  $29 for a Wi-Fi Signal Booster  Includes Shipping (58% Off) 
- Marks: All Jeans Buy One, Get One 50% Off (Until Mar 30) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Travel Deals Promo Code (Mar 26-30) 
- Best Buy: Mobile Friends & Family Sale (March 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 27 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Mar 27-29) 
- Empanada Queen: $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- The Blue House Restaurant: $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- AE Cleaning: $99 for 5 Hours of Professional Home Cleaning (59% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $35 for a Plus Size Fringe Swimsuit  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- TC Media: $12 for a 1-Year Subscriptions to Style at Home Magazine (50% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a 2-Hour Wine- and Beer-Making Class for 2 (62% Off) 
- Reminder: Play It Again Sports  $15 for $30 Worth of New and Used Sports Equipment (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Reminder: TC Media  $10 for a 1-Year Subscription to Canadian Gardening Magazine (a $20 Value) 
- Naturalizer: Friends and Family Sale  Extra 30% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Mar 26-30) 
- WestJet: Blue Tag 24-Hour Sale  Save on select flights to US, Mexico and Caribbean (Book by Mar 27) 
- Calgary Hitmen: $12 Friends and Family Playoff Ticket Offer (Save up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 28 Deals:

- DC Dance Club: $29 for 4 weeks of Group Beginner Dance Lessons (Up to 58% Off) 
- Gohan Sushi Lounge: $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine (Up to 39% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $22 for 2 x Portable Thermal Cooler Insulated Lunch Bags  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for an Elite Skincare Showerhead (up to a $66 Value) 
- Reminder: Empanada Queen  $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: The Blue House Restaurant  $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: TC Media  $12 for a 1-Year Subscriptions to Style at Home Magazine (50% Off) 
- Reminder: The Sample Sale Guys  Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Mar 27-29) 
- Landmark Cinemas: Buy a $30 Gift Card, Get a Free Movie (Until Apr 6) 
- Best Buy: Clearance Outlet Sale In-Store and Online 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Spend $75+ and Get 18,500 Bonus Points (Mar 28-29) 
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Mar 27-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 25% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Mar 29-30) 
- Four Points: $15 for $25 Worth of Steakhouse Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- Rockys Sausage Haus: $30 for $50 Worth of BBQ Sausage (40% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $35 for a Sunlight Nightlight 2-Pack of Energy-Efficient Solar Lights  Shipping Included ($79 Value) 
- WagJag Product: $21 for a Trunk Storage Organizer (a $42 Value) 
- Last Chance: The Sample Sale Guys  Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Mar 27-29) 
- Reminder: Gohan Sushi Lounge  $25 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine (Up to 39% Off) 
- Rexall: $5 Off When you Spend $25 Coupon (Until May 7) 
- Future Shop: All Stores CLOSED Across Canada!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 30 Deals:

- Last Chance: Groupons Best Promo Code! Extra 25% Off Local Deals (Mar 29-30) 
- Alberta Flyboard Inc.: $75 for Flyboarding Sessions for One or $225 for Three (Up to 36% Off) 
- Lakeside Golf Club: $118 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 + $50 Voucher for Food & Drink (50% Off) 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $24 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Dinner Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for an eGo Electronic Cigarette Set  Shipping Included (83% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 64% off 3-Piece 1200 Thread Count Duvet Cover Sets (56% Off) 
- JUSTinTIME Heating, Air Conditioning, & Duct Cleaning: $69 for an A/C Tune-Up (54% Off) 
- Reminder: Empanada Queen  $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: Rockys Sausage Haus  $30 for $50 Worth of BBQ Sausage (40% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 30  Apr 5) 
- Golf Town: Extra 15% Off Online Promo Code + Free Shipping (Mar 28-30) 
- Gap & Old Navy: 30% Off Your Online Purchase, and 35% Off at Banana Republic (Mar 29-30) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  50% Off Frappuccino Blended Beverages (Mar 30, 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 31 Deals:

- Extended! Groupons Best Promo Code! Extra 25% Off Local Deals (Mar 31) 
- Derma Care Services: $599 for Six Zerona Body-Contouring Treatments ($2,500 Value) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $49 for a 2-Hour Guided Horseback Tour Around Sundance Loop (41% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for a Northwest Bluetooth Watch  Connects with Smartphones (iPhone / Android)  Shipping Included (43% Off) 
- Canvas Palette: Up to 76% off Custom Photo Canvases 
- Live Sketch Comedy Show: $14 for Two Tickets at Dickens Pub (30% Off) 
- Last Chance: Tangerine Bank  FREE $50 Sign-Up Bonus (Until Mar 31) 
- Reminder: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 + $50 Voucher for Food & Drink (50% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Save up to 25% Off with SCENE Card (Mar 31  Apr 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 1 Deals:

- Royal Canadian Circus: $36 for Two Tickets, May 124 (Up to 46% Off) 
- MBC Mabel Beauty Care: $135 for a Permanent Makeup Session for Upper or Lower Eyeliner ($275 Value) 
- Market Beauty: $89 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 62% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $129 for 6 Skin-Tightening Treatments on the Abdomen (92% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for an Ultrasonic Pest Repellent Device  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- Wagjag Product: $25 for a Flower Bangle & Crystal Earring Solitaire Set (a $100 Value) 
- Hollywood Tans: $30 for One Rapid-Finish Spray Tan (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Canvas Palette  Up to 76% off Custom Photo Canvases 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 1) 
- Banana Republic: 41% Off Your Online Purchase Promo Code (Apr 1) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save up to 76% Off Duvet Cover Set (Apr 1) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $14 + Free Shipping (Save up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 2 Deals:

- Sketch Comedy Calgary: $12 for Two or $23 for Four tickets at Dickens Pub on March 31 or April 28 at 8 p.m. (Up to 42% Off) 
- nonstopGOLF: $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Service Plus Inn and Suites Calgary: $169 for a 1-Night Stay for Up to 2 Adults and 2 Kids Including Breakfast & 4 Passes to your choice of Calgary Attractions (48% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for an Anti-Snore Wristband  Shipping Included (36% Off) 
- Picaboo: Up to 78% off Custom Photo Books from Picaboo (3 Options) 
- DC Dance Club: $26 for Four Classes of Grad-Student Dance Boot Camp (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Four Points  $15 for $25 Worth of Steakhouse Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- Reminder: Royal Canadian Circus  $36 for Two Tickets, May 124 (Up to 46% Off) 
- Montanas Cookhouse: $10 Off $30 Meal Coupon (Until Apr 13) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 3 Deals:

- GROUPON: Exciting Family Deals  Make Family Time Epic! 
- Harlem Globetrotters: $25 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on Thursday, April 23, 2015 at 7 p.m. (Up to 42% Off) 
- Pour Beer Market & Grill: $30 for a Pizza Meal with Draft Beer or House Wine for Two or $60 for Four (42% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser Calgary SW: $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (96% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $45 for a Pain Reducing Magnetic Pillow  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- Wagjag Product: $34.99 for the Big Boss Insta Mop (a $63 Value) 
- Esthetic Studio: $29 for a 30-Minute, Hands-On Chair Massage for One (51% Off) 
- Reminder: nonstopGOLF  $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Reminder: Picaboo  Up to 78% off Custom Photo Books from Picaboo (3 Options) 
- Joe Fresh: 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 2-6) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $5 (Apr 2-12) 
- The Links of GlenEagles: FREE Golf when you bring a Friend

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 4 Deals:

- Dharma Studios: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Classic Massages (Up to 59% Off) 
- Calgary Medic Laser: $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $249 for Medium, or $349 for Large Area (Up to 88% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for a Pair of Toning Flip Flops  Shipping Included (34% Off) 
- Wagjag Product: $16 for 3 x 60-Capsule Bottles of Garcinia Cambogia Supplements (a $90 Value) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Entire Purchase Promo Code (Apr 3-6) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 15% Off All Deals Promo Code (Apr 3-5) 
- nCrowd.ca: Extra 20% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 3-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 5 Deals:

- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm: $18 for Admission for Two or $35 for Four with Friendly Fire Game (Up to 45% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $24 for a Sport Wireless Stereo Bluetooth Headset Headphone + Built in Mic  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $22 for a Pair of Bella Clear Crystal Earrings made with Swarovski Elements (a $75 Value) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 20% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 3-5) 
- Reminder: Wagjag Product  $16 for 3 x 60-Capsule Bottles of Garcinia Cambogia Supplements (a $90 Value) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Apr 30) 
- Best Buy: Power Hours Sale  Online Only (Apr 4-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 6 Deals:

- Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar: $22 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $44 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 45% Off) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $49 for a Prix Fixe Dinner for Two. Reservation Through Groupon Required (44% Off) 
- Shine Revolution: $99 for Full Exterior & Interior Detailing Including Claybar, Engine Cleaning & More ($200 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for a Selfie Stick  Shipping Included (69% Off) 
- FormalWill.ca: $24 to Create Your Own Legal Will (a $69 Value) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $210 to Spend on Prescription Eyewear, Plus a 200-ml Container of Eyeglass Cleaner and a Cloth (91% Off) 
- Reminder: Calgary Corn Maze & Fun Farm  $18 for Admission for Two or $35 for Four with Friendly Fire Game (Up to 45% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 6-21) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 25% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (Until Apr 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 7 Deals:

- Petra @ Studio 301 Salon: Up to 61% Off Keratin, Highlights & More 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Body Advantage Massage: $35 for a 60 Minute Swedish or Therapeutic RMT Massage (59% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for a 2-pack of Bluetooth Shower Speakers  Shipping Included (78% Off) 
- Wagjag Product: $32 for a Flower Charm Tri Set Made with Swarovski Elements (a $119 Value) 
- Market Beauty: $84 for an IPL Photofacial, $75 for a HydraFacial, or $39 for a Microdermabrasion (44% Off) 
- Reminder: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $44 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 45% Off) 
- IKEA: Sofa Event  Buy a Fabric Sofa, Loveseat or Armchair and Get the Second for 50% Off (April 6-20) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Apr 26) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Getaways/Travel Deals Promo Code (Apr 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 8 Deals:

- Equilibrio TCM: $29 for Consultation and One or $59 for Three One-Hour Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 76% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Sbarro  CrossIron Mills: $15 for an XL Pizza, Breadsticks and Dipping Sauces (42% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $54 for a Mini Garment Steamer  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- Juice Air Products (Canada) Inc.: $23 for a One Direction Collectible Figurine Keychain Complete Set (a $61 Value) 
- The Wandering Elk: $40 for Drinks and Dinner for 2; or $12 for a Hot Breakfast Buffet (38% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Exciting Family Deals  Make Family Time Epic (Until Apr 8) 
- Reminder: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 8) 
- My Starbucks Rewards: 6 Bonus Stars on any Tea Latte Purchase (Apr 7-13) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save up to 70% Off Cookware Set (Apr 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 9 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Local Home and Auto Deals Promo Code (Apr 9-10) 
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $99 for a Full-Day Outdoor Beginners Rock-Climbing Course ($208.95 Value) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $369 for a Horseback Trip with Meals and Accomodation for Two Days, One Night (42% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for a 17-Card Slot PU Leather Multi-Card Wallet  Shipping Included (64% Off) 
- Samtack Inc: $149 for a T-FAL Actifry Multicooker (a $352.55 Value) 
- SaltCrystal: $50 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (44% Off) 
- Last Chance: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $44 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Hollister Co: 40% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Until Apr 9) 
- TasteAway: Promo Code  35% Off Any Restaurant Pickup or Delivery (Apr 8-9) 
- Airbnb.ca: FREE $31 Travel Credit!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 10 Deals:

- The Spice Chica: $55 for a How to Make Pasta from Scratch Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Car Detailing with Standard Interior Cleaning ($179 Value) 
- Calgary Auto Detailing & Tires: $99 for an Executive Interior & Exterior Detailing including Shampoo & More (55% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for a Waterproof Portable Foldable Travel Bag  Shipping Included (75% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $89 for an LA PRO 2200 Professional Hair Dryer  Shipping Included & Gift Wrapping (70% Off) 
- Massage for Health and Laser Hair Removal Clinic: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Reduction Treatments or Two or $289 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair Reduction Treatments (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 15% Off Local Home and Auto Deals Promo Code (Apr 9-10) 
- Reminder: Guaranteed Auto Care  $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 11  Jun 27) 
- Sport Chek: Scratch and Save Event (Apr 9-12) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 10-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 11 Deals:

- Freya MediSpa: $119 for Three or $189 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 46% Off) 
- Lash Out Lounge: $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 57% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for a Smart Car Diagnostic Interface ELM 327 V2.1 Scanner  Shipping Included (69% Off) 
- Somus Sleep Products: $49 for Two Memory Foam Pillows (a $180 Value) 
- A&W: Teen Burger for only $3 (Until Apr 26) 
- Finish: FREE Finish Product Mail-In Rebate Offer (Apr 11  May 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 12 Deals:

- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time ($30) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for a Pair of Open Toe Zipper Compression Socks  Shipping Included (33% Off) 
- One Body One Life: $29 for a Fat-Burning Lemonade Program and E-Book (an $87 Value) 
- Last Chance: Wyld Archery  $17 for Archery Day Pass for Two or $34 for Four (43% Off) 
- Reminder: Freya MediSpa  $119 for Three or $189 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: Lash Out Lounge  $99 for a Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill (Up to 57% Off) 
- Reminder: Somus Sleep Products  $49 for Two Memory Foam Pillows (a $180 Value) 
- Sport Check: Go Flames Go! Save 20% Off All NHL Fan Gear + Free Shipping (Apr 11-16) 
- Forever 21: Sale on Sale  Extra 50% Off Sale Items Promo Code (Until Apr 13) 
- nCrowd.ca: Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 11-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 13 Deals:

- Travel Hacking: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles and No Annual Fee First Year! 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Chinook Rafting: $59 for a Choice of a Whitewater Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River or Horseshoe Canyon and a Photo CD of the Adventure (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $23 for 10 Belly Wonder Patches  Shipping Included (42% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $35 for a 1-Year Subscription to O,The Oprah Magazine (a $68.20 Value) 
- Enoteca: $79 for a Wine Tasting for Two with Food Pairing (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Spice Chica  $55 for a How to Make Pasta from Scratch Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 13-19) 
- Golf Town: Save up to $50 Off Promo Code (Apr 12-13) 
- Calgary Flames Playoff Tickets: Flames Insider 2015 Playoff Registration

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 14 Deals:

- Jump On Flyaways: $289 Cheap Flight to Vancouver to watch Flames vs Canucks in Game #2 (Apr 17) 
- Lisa Lampanelli  Leaner Meaner Tour: $30 One Ticket at Grey Eagle Resort and Casino on Friday, May 1, at 8 p.m. (Up to 37% Off) 
- Sundance Balloons: $150 for a Hot-Air Balloon Ride for One or Two on a Weekday Morning or Any Morning (Up to 42% Off) 
- Clear Advantage Skin and Laser Clinic: $119 for 20 Units of Botox  Valid at 3 Locations (41% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for Sleeping Headphones  Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- Nestlé Canada: $19 for a Nestlé Hot Chocolate Variety Pack (2 x 36 Sachet Units) (a $52.18 Value) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Reminder: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Miles + No Annual Fee First Year! 
- HostGator.com: 55% Off All Web Hosting Plans Coupon Code (Apr 14-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 15 Deals:

- GROUPON: Save up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Apr 15-17) 
- Harlem Globetrotters Game: $25 for a Ticket at Scotiabank Saddledome on Thursday, April 23, 2015 at 7 p.m. (Up to 41% Off) 
- Felix Skincare & Nails: $89 for Six Laser Hair-RemovalTreatments on a Small, $159 for a Medium, or $249 for a Large Area (Up to 59% Off) 
- Casa de Valiño Spa & Laser Services: $29 for a 60-Minute Swedish Massage (64% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $59 for Remys Human Hair Extensions  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Bay Meats: $40 for 6 bags or $75 for 12 bags of Premium Beef Jerky  Shipping Included (up to a $108 value) 
- Vitality Fitness: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- Reminder: Lisa Lampanelli  Leaner Meaner Tour: $30 One Ticket at Grey Eagle Resort and Casino on Friday, May 1, at 8 p.m. (Up to 37% Off) 
- Reminder: Jump On Flyaways  Cheap Flight to Vancouver to watch Flames in Game #2 (Apr 17) 
- WestJet: Two-Day Seat Sale (Book by Apr 16) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 15) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $10.40 + $4.99 Shipping (Save up to 67% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Apr 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 16 Deals:

- Creative Lashes by Casey: $69 for One or $135 for Two Full Sets of Regular or $189 for Mink Eyelash Extensions with Fills (Up to 56% Off) 
- Glory of India: $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- LeVilla Chophouse: $50 for $80 Toward Award-Winning Steaks and More | Sunday-Thursday (38% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $22 for a Mother Daughter Love Charms Bracelet  Shipping Included Mother Daughter Love Charms Bracelet (82% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $29 for a 1-Year Print Subscription to Dr. Oz Magazine (a $58 Value) 
- Mabel Beauty Care: $49 for an Age-Defying Treatment Package (67% Off) 
- Last Chance: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Reminder: Harlem Globetrotters Game  $25 for a Ticket at Scotiabank Saddledome on Thursday, April 23, 2015 at 7 p.m. (Up to 41% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Apr 15-17) 
- The Childrens Place: Extra 50% Off Entire Site + Free Shipping (Apr 15-16) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Apr 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 17 Deals:

- The Wellness Body and Spa: $29 for One Glycolic Peels (Up to 64% Off) 
- Portrait Studio in Walmart: $25 for Portrait Package with Wall Portrait and Image CD ($169.89 Value) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $17 for a Paintball for Two, $31 for Four or $69 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 86% Off) 
- Calgary Auto Detailing & Tires: $49 for a Deluxe Interior & Exterior Detailing (51% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $26 for a Roll-n-Go Travel Cosmetic Bag  Shipping Included (33% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 63% off 3-Piece Printed Duvet Cover Sets 
- Nubare Laser and Skincare: $39 for a Glycolic Peel or $59 for a Detox Gel Pore Treatment (54% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (Apr 15-17) 
- Reminder: Creative Lashes by Casey  $69 for One or $135 for Two Full Sets of Regular or $189 for Mink Eyelash Extensions with Fills (Up to 56% Off) 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $45 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $80 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 77% Off) 
- Reminder: Subco Inc.  $29 for a 1-Year Print Subscription to Dr. Oz Magazine (a $58 Value) 
- Sherwin-Williams: 4-Day Super Sale  40% Off Paints and Stains (Apr 17-20) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 Coupon (Until May 8) 
- WestJet: Fall Seat Sale (Book by Apr 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 18 Deals:

- Studio Mount Royal: $49 for One, $95 for Two, or $139 for Three Facials (Up to 60% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $17 for a Love Between a Mother and Daughter Knows No Distance Bracelet  Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- Sunrise Botanics: $39 for a Mothers Day Aromatherapy Essential Oil Gift Set (a $107 Value) 
- RONA: 15% Off Any One Product of Your Choice (Apr 18-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 19 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 19-20) 
- Bellisima European Spa: $60 for One Microdermabrasion with European Facial (Up to 52% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $33 for a Colour Jam Bluetooth Speaker  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a Selfie Stick Monopod (a $35 Value) 
- Reminder: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Pizza Hut: Chicken Wings only $0.60 Cents Each  Online Only

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 20 Deals:

- Urban Escape: $49 for One 90-Minute Float Session on Weekends or $45 for Weekdays or $90 for Two Sessions on Weekdays (Up to 40% Off) 
- Salt and Pepper: $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- One Love Float: $99 for 3 Introductory Relaxation Float Sessions (38% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for an iPad 360 Rotating Stand Case  Shipping Included (58% Off) 
- Purely Inspired: $18 for 2 Purely Inspired Green Coffee Drink Mix Jars (a $59.98 Value) 
- City Blinds: $49 for $250 or $79 for $500 to Spend on Blinds and Installation (84% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 15% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 19-20) 
- Reminder: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 20-26) 
- Harveys: $6.99 Chicken Meal Deal Coupon (Until May 3) 
- GAP, Banana Republic, and Old Navy: 35% Off Online Purchase Promo Code (Apr 20-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 21 Deals:

- CrossFit Motivate: $95 for a Beginners CrossFit Packages. Two Options Available (Up to 74% Off) 
- Mazaya Lounge: $45 for a Mediterranean Meal for Two or $85 for Four. Three Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Absolutely Perfect Cleaning: $59 for Exterior Cleaning of 20 Windows (76% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $44 for a 6-Slot Glass Top Leather Watch Box  Shipping Included (78% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $17 for SoftLips Gloss Lip Moisturizer Combo Pack (a $37 Value) 
- The Computer Medics: $19 for a Remote Computer Tune-Up and Virus Removal (87% Off) 
- Reminder: Urban Escape  $49 for One 90-Minute Float Session on Weekends or $45 for Weekdays or $90 for Two Sessions on Weekdays (Up to 40% Off) 
- Best Buy: Daily Deal Count Down (Apr 19-23) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $14 + Free Shipping (Save up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 22 Deals:

- Competitive Edge: $49 for an Athletic Therapy Assessment and One-Hour Treatment (C$150 Value) 
- Juliets Castle: $11 for Lunch Buffet for 1 with Drink or $20 for Two (Up to 46% Off) 
- Elan Hair & Spa: $49 for One or $147 for Three Deluxe Aveda Mani-Pedis with Paraffin and Salt Scrub (Up to 53% Off) 
- Crackmasters: $79 for a 2-Hour Deluxe Interior Detailing (51% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for a 3 Months Supply of Caralluma 2000  HOTTEST product for WEIGHT LOSS  Shipping Included (72% Off) 
- Six Star Pro Nutrition: $24 for 2 Six Star Pre-Workout Ignition Formulas (a $45 Value) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $69 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (54% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 22) 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off Coupon Code + Free Shipping (Apr 20-26) 
- Starbucks Canada: Earth Day  Get FREE Coffee with Reusable Cup (Apr 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 23 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra $10 Off Massage and Facial Deals Promo Code (Apr 23-24) 
- Motley Crue: $55 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on December 13 (Up to 42% Off) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $29 for One- or $49 for Two-Hour Horseback Trips (Up to 41% Off) 
- Visage Medical Esthetics: $120 for 20 Units of Botox Administered by a Medical Professional (45% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $49 for a Akiko 9000mAh Brilliant Ultra Slim Dual USB Portable Power Bank  Shipping Included (29% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $27 for a 1-Year Subscription to Mens Journal Magazine (a $75 Value) 
- Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre: $135 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments a Small Area (82% Off) 
- Last Chance: Urban Escape  $49 for One 90-Minute Float Session on Weekends or $45 for Weekdays or $90 for Two Sessions on Weekdays (Up to 40% Off) 
- Starbucks Store: Home Brewing Event  25% Off Select Packaged Coffee, Tea, Syrups and More (Until Apr 27) 
- Naturalizer.ca: 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Until June 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 24 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Massage or Spa Deals Promo Code (Apr 24) 
- DermaSpa Laser: $99 for Two, $195 for Four, or $275 for Six Laser Acne Removal Treatments (Up to 63% Off) 
- Fiddlers Green Pub: $13 for $25 for Dine-In Pub Food for Two or $26 for $50 Worth for Four or Take-Out (Up to 48% Off) 
- LeVilla Chophouse: $65 for a 3-Course Dinner for Two | Sunday-Thursday (40% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for a Car Hook Set  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $17 for a Mini Earphone Bluetooth Headset (a $40 Value) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra $10 Off Massage and Facial Deals Promo Code (Apr 23-24) 
- Reminder: Motley Crue  $55 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on December 13 (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: Banff Trail Riders  $29 for One- or $49 for Two-Hour Horseback Trips (Up to 41% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: $19.99 for Deluxe Dinner for 2 Coupon (Until May 8) 
- Hudsons Bay: Final Week of Bay Days  Save up to 70% Off Sitewide (Until Apr 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 25 Deals:

- La Trattoria DItalia: $25 for a Dinner with Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad, and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- Naturalase: $108 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on an Extra-Small, $148 for a Small, or $207 for a Medium Area (Up to 83% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for an iPhone 6 3800mAh Rechargeable Case  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- Silver & Co.: $19 for a Crystal Heart Necklace (a $70 Value) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Until June 27) 
- Roots: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Entire Store (Apr 23-26) 
- Canadian Tire: Big Red Weekend  Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 23-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 26 Deals:

- Canyon Meadows Cinemas: $13 for a Movie Tickets, Popcorn, and Drinks for Two or $26 for Four (42% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $85 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $19 for a Pair of Reflexology Massage Socks  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- Thane Direct Canada: $29.99 for theTapouT XT Deluxe Kit MMA Training Program (a $120 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 27 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Apr 27-28) 
- The Comedy Cave: Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $19 for a 60 Minute Massage (76% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for a Salad To-Go Bowl  Shipping Included (40% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: Up to 61% off Memory Foam Mattress Toppers 
- E-Z K Fitness: $58 for 10 or $115 for 20 Zumba Classes (47% Off) 
- Reminder: Canyon Meadows Cinemas  $13 for a Movie Tickets, Popcorn, and Drinks for Two or $26 for Four (42% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 27  May 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 28 deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Apr 27-28) 
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $18 for One or $36 for Two Bikini or $64 for Brazilian Waxes (Up to 51% Off) 
- Shakers Fun Centre: $27 for Unlimited Laser Tag, Climbing, Go-Karting, and Mini Golf for Two or $52 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser and Hair Salon: $159 for a 90-Minute Couples Spa Package (61% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for a Digital BBQ Thermometer  Shipping Included ((48% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 62% off Crusoe Quilt Sets 
- Music Centre Canada: $49 for One Month of Guitar or Drum Lessons (51% Off) 
- Reminder: The Comedy Cave  Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Apr 27  May 10) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $12 + Free Shipping (Up to 76% Off) 
- Hotels.com: Two Day Sale  Up to 40% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon Code (Apr 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 29 Deals:

- The Yogis Den: $59 for 10 Yoga Classes or $49 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $79 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $95 for Small, or $149 for Medium Area (Up to 69% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Canada: $355 for a Helicopter Tour Package for 2 People Including Hot Chocolate, Wilderness Hike & Photo ($730 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $24 for a Duracell International AC with 2 USB Charge Ports  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Purely Inspired: $19 for 2 Bottles of Purely Inspired Green Coffee Supplements and 1 Bottle of Garcinia Cambogia (a $57.50 Value) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Last Chance: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Dinner with Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad, and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: Shakers Fun Centre  $27 for Unlimited Laser Tag, Climbing, Go-Karting, and Mini Golf for Two or $52 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Reminder: The Centre Spa & Wellness  $18 for One or $36 for Two Bikini or $64 for Brazilian Waxes (Up to 51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 29) 
- GAP: 35% Off Your Online and In-Store Purchase (Apr 29-30) 
- BestBuy.ca: Get $10 Savings Certificate with Reserve and Pick Up Order Over $100 (Apr 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 30 Deals:

- GO FLAMES GO! In Anaheim to watch the Flames! 
- Absolutely Perfect Cleaning: $65 for Window Cleaning for Up to 15 Standard Windowpanes (Up to 62% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Crackmasters: $129 for a 4-Hour Executive Interior Detailing Package (57% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $17 for the Faith Bracelet: Silver-Plated Wishing Tree & Infinity Charm  Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- Procirc: $21 for 6 Issues of Weight Watchers Magazine (a $45 Value) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for a Mani/Pedi and a 30-Minute Full-Body Massage (70% Off) 
- Reminder: Purely Inspired  $19 for 2 Bottles of Purely Inspired Green Coffee Supplements and 1 Bottle of Garcinia Cambogia (a $57.50 Value) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Escapes Travel Deals Promo Code (Apr 30  May 3) 
- Old Navy: Entire Store up to 50% Off Everything (Apr 30  May 3) 
- PUMA.ca: Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Apr 29-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 1 Deals:

- Eye on 17th: $19 for $200 Worth of Prescription Eyeglasses or Prescription Sunglasses (90% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Collicutt Siding Golf Club: $39 for 18 Holes of Golf Including Power Cart 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for an Anti-Snoring Jaw Wrap  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- MyPictureBook: $10 for a 20-Page Medium landscape 11″x8.5″ Image Wrap Photo Book (a $70 value) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- WestJet: Blue Tag 24-Hour Sale  Save on select flights to US, Mexico and Caribbean (Book by May 1) 
- Marks: Spring Three Day Sale  Save 20-40% Off Everything (May 1-3) 
- Starbucks: Happy Hour  50% Off any Frappuccino Beverage from 3-5pm (May 1-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 2 Deals: 

- Oasis Greens Golf Centre: $17 for Games of Mini-Golf for Two Adults or a $49.98 for a Family of Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Teasers Hair Design & Esthetics: $35 for One or $105 for Three OPI Manicures and Pedicures (Up to 50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $40 for a 3-in-1 Dry/Liquid/Wax Vaporizer Pen  Shipping Included (66% Off) 
- Guccinara: $25 for a Made with Swarovski Elements Full Circle Jewellery Tri Set (a $99 Value) 
- Reminder: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- FREE Comic Book Day! (May 2, 2015) 
- Staples: Customer Appreciation Days  10% Off In-Store Purchase Coupon (May 1-2) 
- Home Outfitters: Save an Extra 15-20% Off Almost Anything In-Store Coupon (May 1-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 3 Deals: 

- Prairie Pirates Watersports: $89 for a 30- or 60-Minute Jetpack Ride for One or $145 for a 60-Minutes for Two (Up to 52% Off) 
- Brushing and Beyond: $99 for a Hi-Power Whip Furnace Cleaning with Sanitizing (Up to 52% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $99 for a 7 Android 4GB 4.2 Tablet  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 57% off 2-Piece Voile Curtain Sets 
- Reminder: Oasis Greens Golf Centre  $17 for Games of Mini-Golf for Two Adults or a $49.98 for a Family of Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Footwear BOGO Sale  Buy One, Get One 50% Off (May 2-4) 
- nCrowd.ca: Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 4 Deals: 

- Yuk Yuks Calgary: $20 for Standup Comedy for Two Through September 4 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $49 for a Spa Manicure, Spa Pedicure, 45-Minute Massage and 30-Minute Back Scrub (82% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $16 for a 50KG Easy-to-Read Digital Luggage Scale  Shipping Included (71% Off) 
- Canvas Palette: Up to 76% off Custom Photo Canvases 
- DC Dance Club: $26 for Four Classes of Grad-Student Dance Boot Camp (50% Off) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 35% Off Your Purchase, and 30% Off Your Purchase at Old Navy (May 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 5 Deals: 

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (May 4-5) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $159 for Summer Camp for One or $259 for Two Kids (Up to 48% Off) 
- Sweet Physique: $99 for 5 or $189 for 10 Eurowave Inch-Loss Sessions (Up to 60% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Maid In Calgary: $55 for a Professional Cleaning of your Entire Home for up to 1,500 Sq Feet on 1 Level & 7 Interior Windows ($250 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $11 for CZ Solitaire Necklace and Earring Set  Shipping Included (89% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $59 for a Portable BBQ (a $149.95 Value) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $115 for a One-Hour Advanced Vitamin Infusion Facial with a One-Hour Massage (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Yuk Yuks Calgary  $20 for Standup Comedy for Two Through September 4 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Spice Wellness Calgary  $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 27  May 10) 
- HostGator.com: 55% Off All Web Hosting Plans Coupon Code (May 5-6) 
- Montanas BBQ and Bar: 2 Can Dine for $29.99 Coupon (Until May 9) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off Le Creuset Cookware Sale (May 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 6 Deals: 

- Plaza Theatre: $16 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $32 for Four (33% Off) 
- The Blue House Restaurant: $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Crackmasters: $15 for 2 Windshield Chip Repairs or a $50 Credit Toward a Replacement (88% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for a Heart Clover Necklace  Shipping Included (86% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: Up to 80% off 40-Page Leather Debossed Hardcover Photobooks 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (67% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 6) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Power Deals (May 5-7) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save 60-70% Off Gold, Diamond, Gemstone and Pearl Fine Jewellery (May 6) 
- WestJet: Two-Day Seat Sale (May 6-7) 
- Air Canada: Mothers Day Seat Sale (May 6-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 7 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Mothers Day Mystery Sale  Extra 15%, 20%, or 25% Off Promo Code (May 7-8) 
- Rics Lounge & Grill at Four Points Calgary Airport: $15 for $25 Worth of Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- ESCAPE 2GETHER: $29 for $50 Worth of Escape Room (42% Off) 
- Feast of India: $17 for $30 Worth of Indian Cuisine for Two, $33 for $60 for Four, or $18 for $30 for Takeout and delivery (Up to 45% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $44 for a Duvet Cover with 2 Pillow Shams (a $129 Value) 
- Absolutely Perfect Cleaning: $119 for four man-hours of residential house cleaning (52% Off) 
- Reminder: The Blue House Restaurant  $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Carters OshKosh Canada: 25% Off Everything Sale (May 7-10) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50% Off Womens Tops, $179.99 for Mens Calvin Klein Suits (May 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 8 Deals: 

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 8-10) 
- The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses  Master Quest: $55 for One G-Pass on Saturday, May 23 (Up to 38% Off) 
- Beauty Touch Spa & Salon: $10 for One Brow Threading and Shaping ($16 Value) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Ink Doodle: Up to 91% off Custom Metal Photo Prints 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Icefield Adventure Base: $355 for a 6 Glaciers + Twin Falls Hike for Two People (45% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Mothers Day Mystery Sale  Extra 15%, 20%, or 25% Off Promo Code (May 7-8) 
- Reminder: ESCAPE 2GETHER  $29 for $50 Worth of Escape Room (42% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  75% Off Select Luggage (May 8) 
- McDonalds Canada: Summer Drink Days  $1 Any Size Soft Drink 
- McDonalds Canada: New McDonalds Coupons (May 7  June 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 9 Deals: 

- Swintons Art Supply: $49 for $100 Worth of Custom Framing. Two Options Available (Up to 56% Off) 
- Empanada Queen: $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- PerfectSense: $59 for a 1500TC Duvet Comforter  Shipping Included (a $150 Value) 
- Last Chance: Plaza Theatre  $16 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $32 for Four (33% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 8-10) 
- Harveys: $11.99 Premium 2 Can Dine Coupon (Until June 21) 
- Adidas: Friends and Family Sale  40% Off Your Entire Purchase (May 8-10) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  65% Off Pillow Top Mattress Set (May 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 10 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Gift Ideas & Deals for Mothers Day (May 10) 
- Allaura Friesen Photography: $49 for a Family Portrait or Newborn Photo Shoot with Print and Images (Up to 89% Off) 
- Play It Again Sports: $15 for $30 Worth of New and Used Sports Equipment (50% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $34 for a Gillette Fusion Power Bundle  Shipping Included (a $58 Value) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 8-10) 
- Last Chance: Rics Lounge & Grill at Four Points Calgary Airport  $15 for $25 Worth of Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- A&W: FREE Root Beer Coupon (Until May 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 11 Deals: 

- Destino Restaurant: $20 for $40 Worth of Latin-American Food for Two or More (Up to 50% Off) 
- DancEnergy: $25 for 6 or $45 for 12 Zumba Classes (Up to 69% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $39 for a 1500TC Bed Sheet Set + Free Shipping (68% Off) 
- Painting Perfectors Calgary: $299 for $600 to Spend on Exterior Painting or $300 to Spend on Interior Painting (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (May 11-17) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Items, 10% Off Sale Items (May 13-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 12 Deals: 

- Crystal Ridge Family Golfing: $12 for Mini Golf for Two or $22 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- Calgary Acrobatic Studio: $26 for One or $49 for Two Months of Pre-Team Acrobatic Gymnastics Classes (Up to 53% Off) 
- Prairie Pirates Watersports: $145 for a 60-Minute Jetpack Experience for Two (52% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $59 for a Two-Pack of Somus Memory Foam Supreme Pillows  Shipping Included (67% Off) 
- Purely Inspired: $19 for 2 Bottles of Purely Inspired Coconut Oil Capsules (a $38.39 Value) 
- Innovations Health Clinic Esthetics and Laser: $100 for $150 Toward Any Medi-Spa Service; or 3 Facial Peels (33% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag Product  $39 for a 1500TC Bed Sheet Set + Free Shipping (68% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (May 11-24) 
- TasteAway: Promo Code  35% Off Any Restaurant Pickup or Delivery (May 11-12) 
- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Travel Deals Promo Code (May 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 13 Deals: 

- Mountain View Bowling: $49 for Two Hours of Bowling for Five with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 63% Off) 
- Royal Canadian Circus: $36 for Two Tickets, May 124 (Up to 46% Off) 
- Tanalicious Bronzing Spray Tans: $45 for Three or $69 for Five Mobile Spray Tans (Up to 54% Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $34.95 for a Mt. Norquay Summer Lift and Lunch for Two (30% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $28 for a Red High-Waisted Swimsuit  Shipping Included (43% Off) 
- Silver & Co.: $19 for a Stacked Trio Bracelet (an $80 Value) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for Three Course Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four (44% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 13) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $9.99 + $4.99 Shipping (Up to 70% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 35% Off Womens Summer Collections (May 13) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (May 13-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 14 Deals: 

- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Horsin Around: $13 for Wagon and Pony Ride and Activities for One or $27 for Two Adults and Children (Up to 28% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Angelica Holistic: $49 for an Introductory 30-Minute Colon Hydrotherapy and 15 Minutes in the Infra Red Sauna (59% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $10 for a Crystal Water Drop Pendant Necklace  5 Colour Choices  Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- Caber Sure Fit: 54% off Studio-Sized Waterproof Chair Covers 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $865 for 6 VelaShape Treatments (42% Off) 
- Last Chance: Destino Restaurant  $20 for $40 Worth of Latin-American Food for Two or More (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Mountain View Bowling  $49 for Two Hours of Bowling for Five with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 63% Off) 
- Forever 21: Extra 30% Off Sale Items Promo Code (May 13-18) 
- The Childrens Place: 40% Off Entire Site + Extra 15% Off + Free Shipping 
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale  40% Off Entire Store (May 13-18) 
- American Express: Earn up to $30 in Free Statement Credits (Until May 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 15 Deals: 

- River Valley Adventure Co.: $79 for a One-Hour Guided Segway Tour for Two People ($120 Value) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Lake Louise Gondola: $31.95 for a Summer Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $19 for a 9 Pack of Whiskey Stones  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a USB Phone Charging Bracelet (a $36 Value) 
- Hollywood Tans: $30 for One Rapid-Finish Spray Tan (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: In-Store Exclusive  Free $10 Bonus Card with $40 Purchase (May 14-24) 
- Golf Town: Victoria Day Sale  Save up to $50 Off + Free Shipping (Until May 18) 
- GROUPON: We Dare You Day  Save on Fun Experiences (May 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 16 Deals: 

- nCrowd.ca: Clearance Sale  Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (May 16-17) 
- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $32 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $64 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for a Textured iPhone 6 Case  Shipping Included (60% Off) 
- Six Star Pro Nutrition: $24 for a Six Star Fit Diet Combo Pack (a $42 Value) 
- Reminder: Fit Republic  $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Best Buy: Power Hours Sale  Online Only (May 17) 
- Buytopia.ca: Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (May 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 17 Deals: 

- Casa de Valiño Spa & Laser Services: $19 for a Mens Grooming Services. Four Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $19 for a 2-Pack: The Amazing Gloves  Shipping Included (46% Off) 
- Six Star Pro Nutrition: $22 for 2 Packs Six Star Instant Protein Smoothies (a $43 Value) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (May 16-17) 
- Last Chance: Optiks International  $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Last Chance: Mountain View Bowling  $49 for Two Hours of Bowling for Five with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 63% Off) 
- Reminder: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $32 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $64 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- Reminder: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6 Coupon (Until June 21) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 25% Off Everything Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (May 15-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 18 Deals: 

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Local Health & Beauty Deals Promo Code (May 18) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $59 for Cleaning Services for Furnace and 10 Ducts ($130 Value) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Collicutt Siding Golf Club: $129 for 5 Green Fee Passes (34% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for a 16-Foot Flexible Multicolour 150-LED Light Strip  Shipping Included (61% Off) 
- EZLACES Apparel: $19 for 3 Pairs of EZLACES (a $35 Value) 
- Im a Mrs. Name Change Service: $15 for Premium Marriage Name-Change Service (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (May 18-24) 
- Airbnb.ca: FREE $30 Travel Credit!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 19 Deals: 

- Windtower Lodge & Suites: $65 for 1- or $120 for 2-Night Stay for Two with $15 Dining Credit. Combine Up to 10 Nights (58% Off) 
- Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar: $22 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $44 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 45% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $74.99 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Jumbo Bucket of Range Balls (53% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for an Aduro Sport Waterproof Smartphone Bag with Audio Out Jack for All Smartphones  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- bObsweep Canada: Up to 55% off a Pet Hair or Regular Intelligent Robotic Vacuum Cleaner 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Comedy Show Tickets + Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (41% Off) 
- Reminder: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Red Lobster: Free Appetizer or Dessert Coupon with Purchase of 2 Dinner Entrees (May 18-31) 
- Walmart.ca: Clearance Extravaganze + Amazing Deals + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 20 Deals: 

- Tangerine Bank: FREE $50 Sign-Up Orange Key Bonus (Until May 31) 
- Roma Catering & Deli: $11 for $20 Worth of Sandwiches and Italian Food for Two or More People (45% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Chinook Rafting: $59 for a Choice of a Whitewater Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River or Horseshoe Canyon and a Photo CD of the Adventure (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for an Aduro Liqua-Sheild Folio w/ Bluetooth Keyboard for iPad 2,3,4, Air, or iPad Mini  Shipping Included (35% Off) 
- Silver & Co.: $15 for a Pair of Hoop Earrings (a $40 Value) 
- Aspen Grove Spa for Wellness: $162 for a Three-Hour Rejuvenation Package (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $44 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 45% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 20) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save $195 Off Heys SuperLite 3-Piece Luggage Set (May 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 21 Deals: 

- Flying Squirrel: $25 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, or $225 for a One-Hour Private Court Rental (Up to 38% Off) 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Subs, Pizza, and Pasta for Pickup (45% Off) 
- Western Canadian Furnace Company: $199 for Furnace Cleaning Services with Tune-Up ($419.85 Value) 
- Calgary Auto Detailing & Tires: $99 for an Executive Interior & Exterior Detailing including Shampoo & More (55% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for an Aduro U-Grip Universal Magnetic Car-Vent Mount for Smartphones  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- PÜR Gum: $24 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum plus 2 Packs of Bonus Mints (a $55 Value) 
- Calgary Party Rentals: $229 for a Party Package for Up to 16 People With a Bounce House Rental, Piñata, and Much More (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Tangerine  FREE $50 Sign-Up Orange Key Bonus (Until May 31) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  25% Off Any Restaurant Pick-up or Delivery Order (May 20-21) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- P&G brandSAMPLER: FREE Cascade Platinum Sample

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 22 Deals: 

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (May 22-25) 
- Cake Bake Shop: $6 for $10 Worth of Cupcakes and Other Baked Goods. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio: $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure ($140 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $13 for an Aduro Grip Clip Universal Car Mount for Smartphones and GPS Devices  Shipping Included (63% Off) 
- Mother Parkers Tea and Coffee: $19.39 for a 36-Cup Sample Pack of Marley Coffee and Coupon (a $45 Value) 
- Mabel Beauty Care: $49 for an Age-Defying Treatment Package (67% Off) 
- Reminder: Flying Squirrel  $25 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, or $225 for a One-Hour Private Court Rental (Up to 38% Off) 
- Reminder: PÜR Gum  $24 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum plus 2 Packs of Bonus Mints (a $55 Value) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Hong Kong to Tokyo, Japan and then back to Calgary  all for just $668 
- PUMA: 30% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (May 22-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 23 Deals: 

- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute Massage ($85 Value) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for an Aduro PowerUp 40 Watt 6 Port USB Charging Station  Shipping Included (29% Off) 
- Wink Intimates: $29 for a 9 to 5 Cami Bra (an $89 Value) 
- Reminder: Cake Bake Shop  $6 for $10 Worth of Cupcakes and Other Baked Goods. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- Reminder: Mother Parkers Tea and Coffee  $19.39 for a 36-Cup Sample Pack of Marley Coffee and Coupon (a $45 Value) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (May 22-25) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Escapes Travel Deals Promo Code (Until May 24) 
- Carters OshKosh: Flash Sale  20% Off Everything Sale (May 22-25) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (May 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 24 Deals: 

- Reliance Home Comfort: $49 for Furnace or Air-Conditioner Safety and Efficiency Tune-Up ($149 Value) 
- Dent Clinic: $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for a Samsung HM 1300 Bluetooth Headset  Shipping Included (29% Off) 
- Thane Direct Canada: $15 for a Go Go Travel Pillow (a $30 Value) 
- Last Chance: Flying Squirrel  $25 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, or $225 for a One-Hour Private Court Rental (Up to 38% Off) 
- Last Chance: Roma Catering & Deli  $11 for $20 Worth of Sandwiches and Italian Food for Two or More People (45% Off) 
- Reminder: Osteria de Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four with Appetizer, Entrees, and Dessert (44% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: $24.99 for Delivery Dinner for 2 Coupon (Until Jun 24) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: FREE Portrait Package Coupon  $114 Value (Until Jun 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 25 Deals: 

- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $11 for $20 or $22 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (Up to 45% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Calgary Auto Detailing & Tires: $49 for a Deluxe Interior & Exterior Detailing (51% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for a Flexible Tripod  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- SiriusXM Canada: $20 for an Onyx EZ Radio, Vehicle Kit and a 3-Month Subscription (a $165 Value) 
- Absolutely Perfect Window Cleaning: $99 for Window Cleaning or $199 for Gutter Cleaning (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (May 22-25) 
- Reminder: Dent Clinic  $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (May 25-31) 
- Sport Chek: Sandals BOGO Sale  Buy One, Get One 50% Off (Until Jun 1) 
- Globo Shoes: Friends & Family Event  Extra 30% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Until May 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 26 Deals: 

- Jacqueline Suzannes Presents The Carmichael Dining Lounge: $17 for $30 Worth of New American Fare for Brunch or $36 for $60 for Dinner (Up to 43% Off) 
- Urban Escape: $45 for One 90-Minute Float Session on Weekends or $45 for Weekdays or $90 for Two Sessions on Weekdays (Up to 40% Off) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $58 for a 1-Hr Guided Horseback Tour for 2 Around Bow River (37% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $26 for the Silver-Plated Dulcea Necklace  Shipping Included (86% Off) 
- Just Hemp Foods: $39 for a Gluten Free Hemp Seed Combo Pack (a $60 Value) 
- Divine Lashes Spa: $69 for 1 or $135 for 2 Sets of Eyelash Extensions (61% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cake Bake Shop  $6 for $10 Worth of Cupcakes and Other Baked Goods. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot  $11 for $20 or $22 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (Up to 45% Off) 
- Golf Town: Extra 15% Off Your Purchase (May 25-26) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (May 26  June 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 27 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Seize The Deal  Save up to 80% Off Thousands of Awesome Deals! 
- Care Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Dry Cleaning or $39 for a Dry Cleaning for Blanket, Comforter, or Sleeping Bag (Up to 50% Off) 
- Canyon Meadows Cinemas: $13 for a Movie Tickets, Popcorn, and Drinks for Two or $26 for Four (42% Off) 
- Sunset Resorts Canmore: $149 for a 2-Night Mid-Week Stay for 2 Adults, 2 Children and a $100 Iron Goat Restaurant Gift Card (57% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $7 for 2 Paw Print Car Decals  Shipping Included (63% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a Vitagoods Digital Body Analyzer Scale (a $100 Value) 
- Market Beauty: $84 for an IPL Photofacial, $75 for a HydraFacial, or $39 for a Microdermabrasion (44% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 27) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Power Deals (May 26-28) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (May 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 28 Deals: 

- GROUPON: National Hamburger Day  Great Burger Deals (May 28) 
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $139 for 20 or $278 for 40 Units of Cosmetic Injectables (30% Off) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- AE Cleaning: $99 for 5 Hours of Professional Home Cleaning (59% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $89 for an Extreme Fliers Micro Drone 2.0 with Camera Kit  Shipping Included (32% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $25 for a 1-Year Subscription to Golf Digest Magazine (a $60 Value) 
- Lake Louise Gondola: $32 for 2 Gondola Tickets Overseeing Lake Louise (49% Off) 
- Last Chance: Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot  $11 for $20 or $22 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: Canyon Meadows Cinemas  $13 for a Movie Tickets, Popcorn, and Drinks for Two or $26 for Four (42% Off) 
- Reminder: Groupon.com  Seize The Deal  Save up to 80% Off Thousands of Awesome Deals! 
- Naturalizer.ca: One Day Sale  25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 29 Deals: 

- Brentwood Chiropractic Clinic: $59 for $119 Worth of Chiropractic Treatment (50% Off) 
- Divine Laser Spa: $139 for 12 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal on up to two Small, $249 for Medium, or $399 for Large Areas (Up to 93% Off) 
- Elan Hair & Spa: $49 for One or $147 for Three Deluxe Aveda Mani-Pedis with Paraffin and Salt Scrub (Up to 53% Off) 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $24 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Dinner Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $30 for a Sapphire and Diamond X Link Bracelet  Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- The Giftmasters Inc.: $99 for an Invicta Watch (a $795 Value) 
- City Blinds: $49 for $250 or $79 for $500 to Spend on Blinds and Installation (84% Off) 
- Reminder: Guaranteed Auto Care  $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Golf Town: National Sidewalk Sale  Save 40-70% Off Select Items (May 28-31) 
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale  Up to 40% Off select Spring Fashion 
- PUMA: Sale on Sale  Extra 20% Off Sale Styles Promo Code (May 29  June 1) 
- WestJet: 24 Hour Blue Tag Sale  Save on select Flights to US, Mexico and Caribbean (Book by May 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 30 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (May 30-31) 
- nCrowd.ca: Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (May 30-31) 
- Tóc Hair Studio Akademy: $19 for a Haircut with Option of Partial Highlights, or Blowout Package (Up to 58% Off) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $37 for a Deluxe Bench Seat Cover for Pets  Shipping Included (38% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for an Inflate To Go Tire Kit (a $34.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Jacqueline Suzannes Presents The Carmichael Dining Lounge  $17 for $30 Worth of New American Fare for Brunch or $36 for $60 for Dinner (Up to 43% Off) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until June 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 31 Deals: 

- Knoxvilles Tavern  Calgary: $30 for Stampede VIP Tickets for One, Four, or Ten (Up to 91% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $28 for a Bee-Bop Bluetooth Speaker  Shipping Included (69% Off) 
- MDgolf: $69 for a Right- or Left-Handed Personalized Laser-Engraved 22 Degree Wedge, 60 Degree Wedge or Halo Putter (a $119 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code, Up to 3 Deals (May 30-31) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (May 30-31) 
- Reminder: Rampage City Paintball  $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 1 Deals: 

- DC Dance Club: $48 for Six or $72 for Nine Hours of Beginner Stampede Dance Classes (Up to 50% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $25 for 2 Hrs of Jump Time  Monday-Thursday (38% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $69 for the Skil 4.0 V Lithium Ion Power Cutter  Shipping Included (30% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $14 for a 2-in-1 Car and Wall Charger (a $40 Value) 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $139 for 12 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments or $99 for 8 Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 1-7) 
- Harveys: $4.99 Meal Deal Coupon (Until June 21) 
- La Senza: Entire Store 40% Off In-Stores or 25% Off Online (Until June 1) 
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Until June 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 2 Deals: 

- DC Dance Club: $34 for Four Hip Hop, Latin and Ballroom, Break Dance, or Parent and Tot Dance Classes (Up to 50% Off) 
- Galla Winehouse and Bistro: $49 for a Prix Fixe Dinner for Two. Reservation Through Groupon Required (44% Off) 
- Visage Medical Esthetics: $120 for 20 Units of Botox Administered by a Medical Professional (45% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for a Rabbit TV USB Dongle  As Seen on TV  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- Saringer Life Science Technologies Inc.: $149 for the IceOtherm Handheld Hot and Cold Pain Relief Medical Device (a $310 Value) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $49 for Admission for 2 Adults and 2 Kids + 2 Kids T-Shirts (39% Off) 
- Reminder: Raydiance Suntan Studio  $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Pizza Hut: $10 Pizza of the Day (Online Only) 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping on All Orders, No Minimum Spend (June 2-4) 
- LivingSocial.com: Deals and Gift Ideas for Fathers Day  Save up to 80% Off!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 3 Deals: 

- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Introductory Facials or $150 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $139 for 12 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal on Two Small Areas (91% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $13 for a Universal Smartphone Bike Mount  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- Readers Digest: Up to 64% off Subscriptions to Best Health Magazine  Shipping Included 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69 for a 3-Hour Wine-Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar (72% Off) 
- Reminder: Galla Winehouse and Bistro  $49 for a Prix Fixe Dinner for Two. Reservation Through Groupon Required (44% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 3) 
- Well.ca: Warehouse Sale  Save up to 75% Off! 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save $250 Off KitchenAid Classic Stand Mixer (June 3) 
- WestJet: Two-Day Seat Sale (June 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 4 Deals: 

- Tuesday Night Live Sketch Comedy: $12 for Two or $24 for Four Tickets at Dickens Pub through December 2 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Eko Styles & Oxy Spa: $20 for One French Bikini Wax, $30 for Full Leg Wax, or Eyebrow Threading Sessions (Up to 50% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Divine Lashes Spa: $69 for 1 Full Set of Eyelash Extensions + 1 Fill Treatment (66% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $27 for the Advanced 2-Person Teeth Whitening System  Shipping Included (88% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $19 for an 18K Gold Plated Puff Heart Anklet (a $75 Value) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off + Free Shipping (June 4-8) 
- GROUPON: Fathers Day Deals  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local & Goods Deals (June 4-6) 
- P&G Everyday Canada: FREE Coupons Savings and FREE Samples

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 5 Deals: 

- Absolutely Perfect Cleaning Inc.: $79 for One 4 Hour Cleaning Session (Up to 73% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Crackmasters: $79 for a 2-Hour Deluxe Interior Detailing (51% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $30 for an Aduro Bluetooth Speaker Visor Car Kit  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- ETCBuys Inc.: $15 for a 3D Comfort Bicycle Seat Cover  Shipping Included (a $45 Value) 
- DC Dance Club: $25 for Four Classes of Grad-Student Dance Boot Camp (58% Off) 
- Reminder: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Sherwin-Williams: 4-Day Super Sale  40% Off Paints and Stains (June 5-8) 
- Naturalizer: Sale on Sale  Extra 20% Off All Sale Items Promo Code (Until June 17) 
- Staples: Dollar Deals  Save up to 75% Off Office Essentials (Until June 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 6 Deals: 

- Oh My Dog BBQ: $7 for $12 Worth of Specialty Hot Dogs, Poutine, and Sandwiches for Two or $14 for $24 for Four or More (42% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada Inc.: $355 for Helicopter Tour and Wilderness Stop for Two or $699 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for the Sonic On The Go Electric Toothbrush Travel Kit  Shipping Included (81% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $24 for a Universal Phone Mount with Dual USB Ports (a $124.66 Value) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: $7.99 Lunch Special Coupon (Until June 24) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get 18,500 Bonus Points When you Spend $75 (June 6) 
- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Event  40% Off Full Price Styles + Extra 30% Off Sale Styles + Free Shipping (Until June 8) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $8.99 + $4.99 Shipping (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 7 Deals: 

- Thaispa4u: Up to 43% Off Facial & Aromatherapy Massage 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $24.99 for the truewhite Advanced Plus 2 Teeth-Whitening System with 7-LED Lights  Shipping Included (88% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: Up to 61% off Memory Foam Mattress Toppers 
- Reminder: Oh My Dog BBQ  $7 for $12 Worth of Specialty Hot Dogs, Poutine, and Sandwiches for Two or $14 for $24 for Four or More (42% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag Product  $24 for a Universal Phone Mount with Dual USB Ports (a $124.66 Value) 
- Harveys: 2 Can Dine for $9.99 Coupon (Until June 21) 
- Best Buy: Home Furniture Event (Until June 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 8 Deals: 

- HOT DEAL: Groupon  Epic Summer Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 8-9) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa: $98 for a 60-Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure and a 65-Minute Teye Facial, Including Complimentary Tea, Fruit (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $17 for a Magic Veggie Twister  Shipping Included (35% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for 6-in-1 Stylus Pen (a $30 Value) 
- Arthur Murray Dance Studio: $30 for Ten Drop-In Dance Classes or Practice Parties (70% Off) 
- Reminder: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 8-14) 
- GAP: 35% Off Womens & Mens Purchase Promo Code, Up to 40% Off Everything Kids & Bay (June 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 9 Deals: 

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (June 8-9) 
- LeVilla Chophouse: $65 for a 3-Course Dinner for Two | Sunday-Thursday (40% Off) 
- The Wellness Body: Up to 70% Off Stretch Mark Treatment 
- The Blue House Restaurant: $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Body Advantage Massage: $35 for 1-Hour Swedish Massage (59% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Weight-loss: $26.99 for a 3-Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus, appetite suppressant capsules  taxes included (value of $79) 
- nCrowd Product: $19 for a Bikini Wrap Dress  Shipping Included (61% Off) 
- Canada Whey: Up to Half off Premium Whey Protein Isolate  Shipping Included 
- Last Chance: Oh My Dog BBQ  $7 for $12 Worth of Specialty Hot Dogs, Poutine, and Sandwiches for Two or $14 for $24 for Four or More (42% Off) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 30% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (June 9) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (June 8-21) 
- Second Cup: FREE Frappe Sample (June 9, 2-4pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 10 Deals: 

- nCrowd.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Until July 8) 
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $225 for an Hour of Private Court Rental for Up to 20 People (25% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Derma Care Services: $599 for Six Zerona Body-Contouring Treatments ($2,500 Value) 
- Re-New Wellness: $78 for an Express Hydra-Derma Facial with an Anti-Aging or Purifying Mask (38% Off) 
- Tuango Product  Good mornings: $39.99 for 110 Nespresso machine Compatible Lavica Espresso capsules (value of $65) 
- nCrowd Product: $29 for a Professional Makeup Brush Set with Vegan Leather Case  Shipping Included (83% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a 2 Pack of Retro Superhero Cooking Aprons (a $60 Value) 
- Reminder: The Blue House Restaurant  $30 for $50 towards Dinner for Two or $60 for $100 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Canada Whey  Up to Half off Premium Whey Protein Isolate  Shipping Included 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 10) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save up to $350 on Laptops (June 10) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off Distinctly Home Pillows and Duvets, 40% Off Bed Linens and Bath Towels (June 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 11 Deals: 

- Tuango.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 15% Off All Boutique Product Deals (Until June 30) 
- Derma Vital: $199 for 2 MesoTherapy Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (72% Off) 
- Treadline Tires Wheels Mechanical: $39 for One Basic Oil Change with Under-Hood Inspection (Up to 71% Off) 
- MBC Mabel Beauty Care: $135 for a Permanent Makeup Session for Upper or Lower Eyeliner ($275 Value) 
- Mountain View Bowl: $50 for Two Hours of Bowling with Shoe Rentals for Five People (63% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $34.99 for a memory foam pillow with blue cooling gel (value of $69)  taxes included (49% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for the Aduro Bluetooth Wireless Audio Receiver for 3.5mm Devices  Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- CanvasPoster.ca: Up to 53% off High Quality Custom Canvas Prints 
- Last Chance: Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Reminder: nCrowd.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Exclusive Promo Code (Until July 8) 
- Montanas BBQ & Bar: 2 Can Dine for $19.99 Coupon (Until June 23) 
- Calgary Flames: 2015 Authentic Equipment Sale (June 13, 8am-1pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 12 Deals: 

- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $12 for $20 Worth of Contemporary Breakfast or Lunch Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- The Wellness Body and Spa: Up to 77% Off Radio Frequency Fat Reduction 
- La Bella Salon & Spa: $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $10 for Eyebrow Threading (33% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $25.99 for a pack of 3 mens boxers AQS by Aquaswiss, available in 2 different color combos (value of $50)  taxes included (48% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for a 6 Foot Aduro Apple Certified Lightning Cable (Multiple Colors)  Shipping Included (31% Off) 
- Prostate Cancer Canada and HealthSnap.ca: 58% off a Mens Shopping Spree in Support of Prostate Cancer Research 
- Reminder: Tuango.ca  Extra 15% Off All Boutique Product Deals Exclusive Promo Code (Until June 30) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Your Next Vacation Promo Code (Until June 14) 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale + Free Catalogue 
- Shop.Canada.NHL.com: Fan Appreciation Sale  Save up to 75% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Groupons popular Starbucks deal is back! Get a $10 Starbucks Card eGift for only $5! Hurry, quantities are limited so dont miss out!

This is deal is a very hot seller. Groupon featured the same deal last year and sold over 500,000+ vouchers in a day! 

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2015...ft-50-off.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 13 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Any Local Deals Promo Code (June 12-13) 
- nCrowd.ca: Clearance Sale  Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (June 13-14) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute RMT Massage including Receipt (51% Off) 
- Kicking Horse Mountain Resort: $49 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $59 for a Family (Up to 30% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $10 for an Okra Smartphone and GPS Dashboard Grip Mount Holder  Shipping Included (47% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $17.99 for a practical Bike Frame Pouch  taxes included (51% Off) 
- Reminder: La Bella Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Reminder: Starbucks  $5 for $10 Starbucks Card eGift on GROUPON (50% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  35% Off Any Restaurant Pick-up or Delivery Order (June 12-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 14 Deals: 

- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Clearance Sale  Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (June 13-14) 
- Maid In Calgary: $89 for a Professional Cleaning of your Entire Home for up to 2,200 Sq Feet on 1 Level & 7 Interior Windows ($370 Value) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze: $16 for Family Fun Park for Two, $29 for Four, or $42 for Six (Up to 51% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for Dr. Scholls Fast Flats  Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $49.99 for a Luxurious 1000 TC Martex Cotton Rich Sheet Set, 2 sizes and 6 colors  taxes included (up to 60% off) 
- Harveys: Family Bundle for $18.99 Coupon (Until June 21) 
- Forever 21: Friends & Family Sale  20% Off Regular Priced Items (June 12-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 15 Deals: 

- Prairie Pirates Watersports: $145 for a 60-Minute Jetpack Experience for Two (52% Off) 
- Anahata Energy Yoga Studio: Up to 73% Off Yoga 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $85 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $30 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for iHip Bluetooth wireless headphones with built-in microphone, available in 4 colors  taxes included (value of $92) 
- nCrowd Product: $33 for a Pair of Wireless Bluetooth Earbuds (59% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for 3 Womens High-Performance Diamond-Print Capris (a $99 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 15-21) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  75% Off Select Luggage, Up to 60% Off Other Luggage (June 15) 
- Amazon.ca: E3 Sale  20% Off 2 Pre-Order Games, 30% Off 3 or more Pre-Order Games (June 14-18) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  My Starbucks Rewards Members (Jun 15  Jul 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 17 Deals: 

- Collicutt Siding Golf Club: $39 for 18 Holes of Golf Including Power Cart (35% Off) 
- Junior Engineers: Up to 50% Off stem Specialized Summer Camp 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- MizMFit Ballet Barres: $30 for 5 or $70 for 10 Ballet Barre Classes (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $26.99 for a 3-Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus, appetite suppressant capsules  taxes included (value of $79) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for an Okra Universal 360° Adjustable Rotating Headrest Mount for Tablets  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Great Jacks: $17 for 3 Bags of Grain Free Gourmet Oven Baked Dog Treats (a $40 Value) 
- Reminder: Fiddlers Green Pub  $13 for $25 for Dine-In Pub Food for Two or $26 for $50 Worth for Four or Take-Out (Up to 48% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 17) 
- Best Buy: Summer Sale and One-Day Only Hot Deals 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  72% Off Beer Glasses, Up to 40% Off Watches, 60% Off Fine Jewellery (June 17) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (June 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 18 Deals: 

- Travel Hacking: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Points + No Annual Fee First Year! 
- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 18-19) 
- CalAlta Autoglass: $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- Calgary Archery Centre: $19 for a Day Pass with Equipment Rental for Two or $38 for Four People (52% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services Inc.: $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and One Hallway (Up to $190 Value) 
- Derma Vital: $79 for 2 Professional Eye Area Treatments & Eyelash Treatments (34% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a Mens compression and Body-Support Undershirt, 2 colors available  taxes included (value of $40) 
- nCrowd Product: $32 for a Plus Size One-Piece Fringe Swimsuit  Shipping Included (36% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $39 for a 4-Piece Striped Luxury Sheet Set (a $79 Value) 
- Last Chance: Cobbs Corn Maze  $16 for Family Fun Park for Two, $29 for Four, or $42 for Six (Up to 51% Off) 
- Reminder: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $19.99 for DKNY and Nautica Dress Shirts  Save $50 (June 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 19 Deals: 

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 25% Off Any Local Deals Promo Code (June 18-19) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 19-21) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $74.99 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Jumbo Bucket of Range Balls (53% Off) 
- Sushi Ten: $17 for $30 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine. Two Options Available (43% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre: $135 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments a Small Area (82% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $22.99 for a pair of double pearl earrings, available in 2 models  taxes included (value of $103) 
- nCrowd Product: $23 for the Elegance Necklace  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- Photobook Canada: Up to 87% off 40 Page Photobooks 
- Reminder: Calgary Archery Centre  $19 for a Day Pass with Equipment Rental for Two or $38 for Four People (52% Off) 
- Reminder: Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services Inc.  $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and One Hallway (Up to $190 Value) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $24.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Polos and Shorts  Save $40 (June 19) 
- IKEA: Midnight Madness Sale (June 19, Until Midnight)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 20 Deals: 

- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure ($140 Value) 
- Lakeside Golf Club: $118 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 + $50 Voucher for Food & Drink (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for an Aduro Shell Holster Combo Case for Galaxy S5  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $109.99 for a WiFi 1080p Full-HD Waterproof Sport Camera, available in 6 colors  taxes included (value of $172) 
- Reminder: Sushi Ten  $17 for $30 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine. Two Options Available (43% Off) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 19-21) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $19.99 for Chaps Mens Shirts and Shorts  Save up to $65 (June 20) 
- RONA: 15% Off on the Product of Your Choice (June 20-21) 
- Toys R Us: Free Play Day Family Event (June 20, starting at 11am)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 21 Deals: 

- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection ($196 Value) 
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $108 for Hair Removal for Extra-Small, $148 for a Small, or $207 for a Medium Areas ($600 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $30 for a Dual USB Charger with Phone Holders  Shipping Included (40% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $21.99 for a lovely Summer picnic blanket  taxes included (value of $35) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 19-21) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Archery Centre  $19 for a Day Pass with Equipment Rental for Two or $38 for Four People (52% Off) 
- Reminder: Lakeside Golf Club  $118 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 + $50 Voucher for Food & Drink (50% Off) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Bonus Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Swiss Chalet: Free Chicken Event  Free Chicken Leg with Any Rib Entrée Purchase (June 18-28) 
- KFC: New Summer Savings Coupons (Until Aug 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 22 Deals: 

- Calgary Auto Detailing & Tires: $49 for a Deluxe Interior & Exterior Detailing (51% Off) 
- Free Spirit Dance: Up to 77% Off Salsa & latin foundation classes 
- DancEnergy: $25 for 6 or $45 for 12 Zumba Classes (Up to 69% Off) 
- Eye on 17th: $19 for $170 Toward Upscale Eyewear at Uptown Boutique (89% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $169 for your choice of Air Canada 3-piece luggage set with 10-year warranty, 2 colors available  taxes included (value of $460) 
- nCrowd Product: $39 for a 3 Months Supply of Caralluma 2000  HOTTEST product for WEIGHT LOSS  Shipping Included (72% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Shake Weight (a $45 Value) 
- Last Chance: Sushi Ten  $17 for $30 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine. Two Options Available (43% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 22-28) 
- HostGator.com: 55% Off All Web Hosting Plans Coupon Code (June 22-24) 
- Groupon Goods: Mystery Promo Code Sale (Until June 24) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  30% Off Iced Coffee (June 22, 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 23 Deals: 

- Sbarro  CrossIron Mills: $15 for an XL Pizza, Breadsticks and Dipping Sauces (42% Off) 
- Okotoks Cinema: $24 for Two Movie Tickets and One Large Concession Combo ($39.75 Value) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Painting Perfectors Calgary: $299 for $600 to Spend on Exterior Painting or $300 to Spend on Interior Painting (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $29 for a set of Solar LED Fairy lights, 2 options available  taxes included (57% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $35 for a KeySmart Compact Key Organizer  Shipping Included (19% Off) 
- Pearl White Solutions: $39 for a Premium At-Home Teeth Whitening Kit with Travel Case  Shipping Included (a $229 Value) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until July 5) 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Sale  Save up to 50% Off 
- The Source: Anniversary Savings Event  One Day Deals (June 22-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 24 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Any Local Deals Promo Code (June 24) 
- Calgary Auto Detailing & Tires: $99 for an Executive Interior & Exterior Detailing including Shampoo & More (55% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- Sundance Balloons: $150 for a Hot-Air Balloon Ride for One or Two on a Weekday Morning or Any Morning (Up to 42% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institiute: $89 for 4 Basic Bikini Treatments (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $59.99 for a Sportline SYNC FIT fitness band  taxes included (value of $103) 
- nCrowd Product: $24 for a 4-Pack of Perfect Ice Ball Molds  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a Spiral Slicer (a $39 Value) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 24) 
- Sport Chek: Save up to 25% Off with SCENE Card (June 24-25) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  $149.95 for Nespresso U Bundle with Frother  Save $100 Off (June 24)
- WestJet: Two-Day Seat Sale (June 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 25 Deals: 

- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $25 for 2 Hrs of Jump Time  Monday-Thursday (38% Off) 
- The Tenors: $55 for One G-Pass at Canalta Centre or Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium (Up to 36% Off) 
- Studio Mount Royal: $49 for One, $95 for Two, or $139 for Three Facials (Up to 60% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $69 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (54% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24 for an elegant stainless steel expansion bracelet encrusted with crystals from Swarovski®, available in 4 colors  taxes included (value of $79) 
- nCrowd Product: $40 for the ModernHome Crank Flashlight Lantern and Charger  Shipping Included (20% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a 2000mAh Power Stick (a $35 Value) 
- Reminder: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- TasteAway.com: Promo Code  40% Off Any Restaurant Pick-up or Delivery Order (June 24-25) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (June 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 26 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Summer Savetacular  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (June 25-27) 
- Feast of India: $17 for $30 of Food and Drink for Two (43% Off) 
- Banzai: $9.99 for $15 Worth of Casual Japanese Food (33% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $35 for Five Yoga, Spin, or $65 for Boot Camp Classes (56% Off) 
- Tuango Product: New Luxury 1200 Thread count, Cotton Rich & Wrinkle free Sheet Sets from ONLY $59.99, 7 colors available  taxes included (up to 76% off) 
- customgifts360.com: $29 for Two 16″ x 20″ Custom Canvases (89% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $39 for a Pair of Guess Sunglasses (a $135 Value) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (June 25-26) 
- Links of GlenEagles: Save $44 Off Green Fees this Weekend (June 26-28) 
- Best Buy: Friends & Family Sale (June 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 27 Deals: 

- nCrowd.ca: Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (June 27-28) 
- Virginlook Laser Clinic: $29 for 2 Microdermabrasions and 2 Chemical Peels (91% Off) 
- Miss Fit and Fierce Inc.: $59 for One month unlimited training (Save $271 or 82% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for the Lexi Starfish Bracelet  Shipping Included (76% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for the Big Boss Slice-a-Roo, available in 2 colors  taxes included (value of $46) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Summer Savetacular  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (June 25-27) 
- Last Chance: Okotoks Cinema  $24 for Two Movie Tickets and One Large Concession Combo ($39.75 Value) 
- Reminder: Spice Wellness Calgary  $59 for a Detox Relaxation Package with a 30-Minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- Best Buy: Canada Day Sale (June 27  July 2) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $8.99 + $4.99 Shipping (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 28 Deals: 

- Target Greens Golf Center: $10 for Mini Golf for Two or $19 for Four (Up to 47% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $10 for a Crystal Water Drop Pendant Necklace  5 Colour Choices  Shipping Included (80% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for the 50ft expandable BIG BOSS XHose Pro  taxes included (value of $57) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (June 27-28) 
- Harveys: $4.99 Meal Deal Coupon (Until Aug 23) 
- Burger King: $1 Soft Serve Ice Cream

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 29 Deals: 

- He & She Medispa Salon: $19 for a 60 Minute Massage (76% Off) 
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $75 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (49% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Green Leaf Health Centre: $35 for One-Hour Acupuncture Session (63% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $29.99 for your choice of Nostalgia Retro Series hot dog pop-up toaster or hot-dog roller  taxes included (up to 58% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $23 for a Pair of Lara Earrings  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a 5 piece Set Travel Organizer (a $45 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (June 29  July 5) 
- Best Buy VIVA: The Baby Event (June 29  July 9) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  30% Off Iced Espresso-Based Beverage (June 29, 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 30 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (June 30  July 1) 
- All Skin Laser: $99 for Unlimited Microdermabrasion for 1 Year (88% Off) 
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $45 for 10 Fitness or $65 for Pole Fitness Classes or $20 for a Two Week Intro to Dance Fitness and Pole Fitness (Up to 64% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute Massage ($85 Value) 
- Canadian Medi-Pain Centres: $19 for an Orthotics Package (96% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a 2-piece Aduro U-Snap universal Bluetooth Selfie set, 4 colors available  taxes included (value of $57) 
- nCrowd Product: $15.99 for an 8″ x 10″ Family Rules Canvas (80% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: Up to 72% off White Duck Down and Feather Duvets 
- Last Chance: FloatLife  $39 for One or $75 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (49% Off) 
- Reminder: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Walmart.ca: Canada Day Online Deals + Free Shipping (June 29  July 1) 
- GAP, Banana Republic, and Old Navy: 35% Off Online Purchase Promo Code (June 30) 
- Best Buy: Canada Day Power Hours Sale  Online Only (June 30  July 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 1 Deals: 

- nCrowd.ca: Canada Day Promo Code  Extra 25% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping (July 1) 
- Feast of India: $33 for $60 of Food and Drink for Four (45% Off) 
- Teasers Hair Design & Esthetics: $15 for One or $30 for Two Bikini and Brazilian Waxes (Up to 52% Off) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Mukwah Rafting Tours: $66 for a 2.5-Hour Whitewater Rafting Trip for 1, $133 for 2, or $266 for 4, or $210 for a Ya Ha Tinda Hike for 4 (31% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $34.99 for a Lavish Home 100% Egyptian cotton 8-piece towel set, 9 colors available  taxes included (value of $86) 
- nCrowd Product: $21 for Copper Comfort Brace  Shipping Included (30% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Pair of Crystal Bow Earrings (a $43 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 1) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 25% Off Everything Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (July 1) 
- TheBay.com: Canada Day Flash Sale  65% Off Samsonite 3-Piece Luggage Set, 50% Off KitchenAid Small Appliances (July 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 2 Deals: 

- Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa: $55 for a Teye Facial Treatment (49% Off) 
- Stem Learning Lab: Up to 46% Off Summer Camp 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown: $148 for Laser Hair Removal in Downtown Calgary (79% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $59.99 for a 1000TC 100% cotton blended sheet set, available in 10 colors  Limited quantities  taxes included (up to 80% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $23 for a 10ft Lightning MFI Cable  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- Mason Row Canada: Up to 50% off Custom Stamps 
- Reminder: Guaranteed Auto Care  $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 2-5) 
- GROUPON: Canada Day Sale  Up to Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (July 1-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 3 Deals: 

- Calgary Stampede 2015: Money Saving Tips, Value Deals, and Value Days (July 3-12, 2015) 
- Free Stampede Breakfasts: Find all the FREE 2015 Calgary Stampede Breakfasts (July 3-12, 2015) 
- SmileLABS: $49 for 3 Hydrofacial Dermabrasions (75% Off) 
- X-Sighting Optical LTD: $19 for $200 Toward Prescription Glasses, or Kids Exam with Lenses 
- Flying Squirrel: $25 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, or $225 for a One-Hour Private Court Rental (Up to 38% Off) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $197 for a Discover the Job You Were Born to Do Session (60% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for a Celebrity Double Wide Waist Trainer Corset, available in 4 colors  taxes included (value of $69) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for the Owl Wisdom Necklace  Shipping Included (86% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for an Elite Skincare Showerhead (up to a $72 Value) 
- Reminder: Fit Republic  $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 2-5) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Up to Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (July 1-5) 
- The Childrens Place: 50% Off Entire Site + Extra 20% Off + Free Shipping (July 2-6) 
- PUMA Canada: Semi-Annual Sale Extra 20% Off All Sale Items + Free Shipping All Orders (July 2-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 4 Deals: 

- Vitality Fitness Calgary: $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (95% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $16 for a 4-Port USB Car Charger  Shipping Included (59% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $74.99 for the revolutionary (5 in 1) H2O mop X5 with Bonus, 2 colors available  taxes included (value of $155) 
- Reminder: Flying Squirrel  $25 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, or $225 for a One-Hour Private Court Rental (Up to 38% Off) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6 Coupon (Until July 9) 
- Starbucks: $3 for a Grande Caramel Cocoa Cluster Frappuccino (July 3-6, 12-5pm) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 4  Sept 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 5 Deals: 

- Medic Laser: $349 for 6 Laser Hair Removal Sessions  Large Area (88% Off) 
- Prime Spot Restaurant and Pizza: $14 for $25 Worth of Pizza, Pasta, and Italian Cuisine for Two or $28 for $50 for Four (44% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for a Motorola Universal Flip Stand Mount for Smartphones  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for your choice of Gund Hooded Towel, 4 models available  taxes included (value of $57) 
- WagJag Product: $34 for a Wall-Mountable UV Toothbrush Sanitizer (a $79.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Up to Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals (July 1-5) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 2-5) 
- Arbys: FREE Classic Beef N Cheddar Coupon 
- Hudson`s Bay: Summer Clearance Event  Save up to 60% Off (July 3-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 6 Deals: 

- Azzuro Terra Laser and Hair Salon: $159 for a 90-Minute Couples Spa Package (61% Off) 
- Divine Lashes Spa: $69 for One or $135 for Two Sets of Regular or $189 for Mink Eyelash Extensions with Fills (Up to 66% Off) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (67% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a Champs leather cross-body bag, 4 colors available  taxes included (value of $69) 
- nCrowd Product: $26 for a Wave Print Bikini  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $24 for 2 Pairs of Case Logic Sport Earbuds (an $89 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (July 6-12) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  50% Off Any Teavana Sparkling Tea Juice (July 6, 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 7 Deals: 

- EXTENDED: nCrowd.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Exclusive Promo Code (Until Aug 1) 
- He & She Medispa Salon: $29 for a 2-Hour Manicure and Pedicure (64% Off) 
- Brandi Carlile: $40 for One Ticket at MacEwan Hall on Saturday, August 8, at 8 p.m. (Up to 22% Off) 
- Backstrong Health Group: $59 for a Spinal-Decompression Package ($400 Value) 
- JUSTinTIME Heating, Air Conditioning, & Duct Cleaning: $69 for an A/C Tune-Up (54% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for a pair of Beautyko Womens Thermo Slimming Detox pants  taxes included (value of $71) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for the I Wished for You Necklace  Shipping Included (81% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: Up to 62% off Waterproof Mattress Protectors 
- Reminder: Rampage City Paintball  $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until July 19) 
- Starbucks: Free $5 Starbucks Card eGift with $25 Mobile App Visa Reload (July 6-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 8 Deals: 

- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $45 for $80 Worth of Contemporary Dinner Cuisine for Four (44% Off) 
- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 77% Off Windshield Replacement Services 
- Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar: $22 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $44 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 45% Off) 
- Calgary Party Rentals: $206 for a Party Package for Up to 16 People With a Bounce House Rental, Piñata, and Much More (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $42 for a DVR Dash Cam with Night Vision  taxes included (value of $103) 
- nCrowd Product: $26 for a Paisley Print Bikini  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- Sams Teas and Spices: $22 for 500g of Organic Wheatgrass Juice Powder (a $52 Value) 
- Reminder: nCrowd.ca  Extra 10% Off All Deals Promo Code (Until Aug 1) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 8) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Huge Selection of Cameras on Sale (July 8) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  BOGO Dress Shirts and Ties, Up to 50% Off Mens Shoes, 70% Off Luggage Set (July 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 9 Deals: 

- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $129 for 6 Skin-Tightening Treatments on the Abdomen (92% Off) 
- Divine Laser Spa: $45 for One or $89 for Two 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Swedish Massages (59% Off) 
- The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio: $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- Natures Green Organics: $54 for Liquid Organic Fertilizer Application with Weed Spot Treatment, or $98 for a Home Pressure Washing Treatment (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from only $14.99 for your choice of K-Cup coffee storage drawer or carousel organizer, 3 models available  taxes included (up to 57% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for an Aduro Power Up 2000 MAH Portable Backup Battery  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $18 for a Hydration Sport Pack (a $45 Value) 
- Reminder: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $22 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $44 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 45% Off) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $8 + $4.99 Shipping (Up to 74% Off) 
- Apple: FREE 3-Month Trial of Apple Music

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 10 Deals: 

- He & She Medispa Salon: $25 for One Month Unlimited Tanning (75% Off) 
- Gohan Sushi Lounge: $59 for All-You-Can-Eat Body Sushi on August 7 or September 4 ($100 Value) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Lake Louise Gondola: $32 for 2 Gondola Tickets Overseeing Lake Louise (49% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a shredded Memory Foam Pillow with rayon bamboo cover  taxes included (value of $115) 
- nCrowd Product: $22 for an Antique Tibet Turquoise Necklace  Shipping Included (90% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 40% off a Malibu Collection Bed in a Bag Set 
- Reminder: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- Kids Golf Free: Take a Kid to The Course Week (July 6-12) 
- Swiss Chalet: $29.99 Family Meal Deal Coupon (Until Aug 26) 
- Chapters Indigo: Toy Summer Sale  Up to 50% Off Toys

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 11 Deals: 

- nCrowd.ca: Clearance Sale  Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (July 11-12) 
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $225 for an Hour of Private Court Rental for Up to 20 People (25% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf: $21 for a Round of Foot Golf for Two or $42 for Four (48% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for a 2-Pack of Duck Commander Brand Duck Dynasty Womens Sport Sunglasses  Shipping Included (48% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a Maison Blanche 3D Thermo-gel memory foam Travel Pillow  taxes included (value of $35) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 11  Sept 26) 
- 7-Eleven: FREE Slurpee Day (July 11, 11am-7pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 12 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Surprise Sale  Up to Extra 50% Off Promo Code (July 11-12) 
- EyePro Optical: $25 for $200 Toward Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (88% Off) 
- Oh My Dog BBQ: $7 for $12 Worth of Specialty Hot Dogs, Poutine, and Sandwiches for Two or $14 for $24 for Four or More (42% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $24 for a Spa Bath Towel Wrap  Shipping Included (31% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a compact & stylish cross body cell phone bag, 4 colors available  taxes included (value of $56) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Clearance Sale (July 11-12) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Entire Purchase Promo Code (July 11-12) 
- Best Buy: 17-Hour Online Only Sale  Dusk Till Dawn Deals (July 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 13 Deals: 

- Azzuro Terra Laser and Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package for One (58% Off) 
- Family Channel Big Ticket Summer Concert: $30 for One G-Pass Ticket on August 17 (Up to 40% Off) 
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $11 for $20 or $22 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (Up to 45% Off)
- Free Spirit Dance: $49 for 1 Month or $29 for 2 Weeks of Unlimited Dance/Fitness Classes (64% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $22 for an iHip sweat proof stereo headset with built-in mic  taxes included (value of $46) 
- nCrowd Product: $30 for an Accelebrite Bee Venom Serum  Shipping Included (86% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a POWER Teeth Whitening System (an $89 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (July 13-19) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Womens Clearance Clothing and Lingerie (July 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 14 Deals: 

- nCrowd.ca: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Everything Promo Code (July 14) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 14) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $250 for 5 Chemical Peels (38% Off) 
- Desire: International U2 Tribute  $58 for One Ticket with Buffet at Stage West Theatre Restaurant on July 27 or 28 (Up to 44% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $99.99 for a 2-piece lightweight Reebok luggage set, 3 colors available  taxes included (value of $344) 
- nCrowd Product: $24 for a Duracell International AC with 2 USB Charge Ports  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $28 for a Hot Fusion Brush (a $39.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot  $11 for $20 or $22 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (Up to 45% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Hong Kong  $600 roundtrip including taxes 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 60% Off Pillows and Duvets, Up to 50% Off Bedding and Towels (July 14) 
- A&W Canada: FREE Sriracha Teen Burger!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 15 Deals: 

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 15) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $39.99 for 18 Holes of Golf and Jumbo Bucket of Range Balls (50% Off) 
- The Wellness Body and Spa: Up to 57% Off Eye Lift Treatment with Collagen 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- SaltCrystal: $50 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (44% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for a circle pendant necklace and earring set made with crystals from Swarovski®  taxes included (value of $165) 
- nCrowd Product: $28 for a Criss-Cross Colorblock Bikini  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $35 for a Swarovski Elements 7 Day Earring Set (an $89 Value) 
- Reminder: A&W Canada  FREE Sriracha Teen Burger! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 15) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Free Shipping on All Orders + $20 Off $150 Purchase (July 15) 
- Amazon.ca: Happy Prime Day  More Deals than Black Friday (July 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 16 Deals: 

- Divine Lashes Spa: $69 for 1 Full Set of Eyelash Extensions + 1 Fill Treatment (66% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $60 for One or $180 for Three Hydralift or $150 for Oxygen Facials (50% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Absolutely Perfect Cleaning: $119 for four man-hours of residential house cleaning (52% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $49.99 for your choice of Egyptian Cotton waffle Spa Bathrobe with or without monogram and a bonus  taxes included (78% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for a Chef Buddy Auto Mixing Travel Mug with Tornado Action (Double Layer)  Shipping Included (40% Off) 
- PÜR Gum: $25 for 15 Bags of PUR Mints (a $50 Value) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Tokyo to Hong Kong to Calgary  $649 including taxes 
- Lululemon: Online Warehouse Sale + Free Shipping (Until July 17) 
- P&G Everyday Canada: FREE Coupons Savings and FREE Samples

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 17 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Things To Do Promo Code (July 17-18) 
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 17-20) 
- Enlighten Laser  Airdrie: $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts from Enlighten Laser  Airdrie Location ($4,000 Value) 
- Kicking Horse Mountain Resort: $35 for Admission for Two Adults or $50 for One Family to Grizzly Bear Refuge (Up to 30% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $14.99 for a 5-piece Blemish and Blackhead Remover facial tool kit  taxes included (value of $31) 
- nCrowd Product: $26 for 2 Snore Relief Mouthpieces  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- LitterHouse.com: $59 for a Litter House Cat Litter Box (a $174 Value) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Disney Store: Friends & Family Sale  25% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (July 16-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 18 Deals: 

- Enlighten Laser Calgary SW: $179 for 1 Year of Unlimited Laser Hair Removal on 6 Body Parts (96% Off) 
- Canadian MediPain Centre: $29 for a Foot Assessment and Credits for Orthotics ($275 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $54.99 for a Memory Foam Gel Pillow  Shipping Included (44% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $59.99 for a 5-wheel Lil Rider Wiggle Ride-On Car, 6 colors available  taxes included (value of $106) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 15% Off Things To Do Promo Code (July 17-18) 
- Reminder: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Entire Purchase Promo Code (July 18-19) 
- Harveys: $3.99 Hot Dog Meal Deal Coupon (Until July 23) 
- Swiss Chalet: $7.99 Lunch Special Coupon (Until Aug 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 19 Deals: 

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $32 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $199 for Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal on Both Foot ($399 Value) 
- Medical Aesthetics and Organic Spa: $49 for One, $149 for Three, or $259 for Six Anti-Aging or Anti-Acne Treatments (Up to 71% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $29 for a Nicky 4-Piece Queen Sheet Set  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $39.99 for a set of 2 Brooklyn blackout curtain panels by Lauren Taylor, 2 sizes and 5 colors available  taxes included (value of $121) 
- Sherwin-Williams: 4-Day Super Sale  40% Off Paints & Stains + $10 Off Coupon (July 17-20) 
- Forever 21: Extra 50% Off Sale Items Promo Code (July 18-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 20 Deals: 

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (July 20-21) 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $12 for $20 Worth of Contemporary Breakfast or Lunch Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- Home Service Corner.com: $75 for One, $90 for Two, or $130 for Three Story House Gutter Cleaning Including Downspouts (50% Off) 
- Calgary Acrobatic Studio: $26 for One or $49 for Two Months of Pre-Team Acrobatic Gymnastics Classes (Up to 53% Off) 
- DC Dance Club: $25 for Four Classes of Grad-Student Dance Boot Camp (58% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $19.99 for a waterproof microfleece mattress protector, 4 sizes available  taxes included (up to 75% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for an eGo Electronic Cigarette Set  Shipping Included (83% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $30 for a 12-Piece Stainless Steel Mix and Measure Set (a $55 Value) 
- Reminder: Airbnb.ca  FREE $32 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (July 20-26) 
- A&W Canada: Buy Sriracha Teen Burger, Get Free Root Beer and Fries Coupon 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Days of Tech Deals (July 20-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 21 Deals: 

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (July 20-21)  
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $24 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Dinner Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- Fryday Poutine: $7 for $12 Worth of Poutine, Burgers, Fries, and Fried Ice Cream for Two or $14 for $24 for Four (42% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for a Mani/Pedi and a 30-Minute Full-Body Massage (70% Off) 
- Tuango Product: 100% Egyptian Cotton 7 piece Duvet Cover Sets from only $99.99, 14 amazing designs to choose from  taxes included (up to 64% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $12 for a Pair of iPhone 5 Style Earbuds with Mic and Remote  Shipping Included (69% Off) 
- One Body One Life: $24 for Energy Boosting Holistic Fat-Burning Lemonade Program, E-Book and Membership (an $212 Value) 
- Walmart.ca: 1000s of Items on Rollback 
- PUMA Canada: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Local Services Promo Code (July 20-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 22 Deals: 

- Derma Vital: $199 for 2 MesoTherapy Wrinkle Reduction Fillers on 2 Parts of Your Face (72% Off) 
- Medical Aesthetics and Organic Spa: $59 for One, $149 for Three, or $259 for Five Anti-Aging or Anti-Acne Treatments (Up to 67% Off) 
- Salt and Pepper: $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $49 for Three Course Italian Dinner for Two or $99 for Four (44% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a Cosmetic Carousel rack  taxes included (value of $58) 
- nCrowd Product: $27 for a Samsung HM1900 Universal Bluetooth Headset  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $79 for a Full-Body Suspension Fitness Training Kit (a $180 Value) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 22) 
- Sport Chek: Final Summer Blowout Sale  Save up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Until Aug 8) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  $900 Off Whirlpool Laundry, $600 Off Springwall Mattress Set, $250 Off KitchenAid Mixer (July 22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 22-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 23 Deals: 

- AE Cleaning: $59 for 3 Hours of Professional Home Cleaning (63% Off) 
- Bellisima European Spa: $85 for One Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions with One Optional Fill (Up to 59% Off) 
- Treadline Tires Wheels Mechanical: $39 for One Basic Oil Change with Under-Hood Inspection (Up to 71% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24 for a 5-piece travel organizer set, 2 colors available  taxes included (value of $48) 
- nCrowd Product: $26 for a Compression Shirt  Shipping Included (28% Off) 
- Canada Whey: Up to 50% off Premium Whey Protein Isolate 
- Reminder: Salt and Pepper  $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- American Apparel: Friends & Family Sale  25% Off Everything (July 20-23) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (July 22-23) 
- Lids.ca: Clearance Sale  Extra 40% Off Clearance Items 
- TOMS Canada: Back to School Sale  Save up to $20 Off + Free Shipping (Until Aug 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 24 Deals: 

- Groupon.com: Black Friday in July Sale (July 24-26) 
- WagJag.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 24) 
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $30 for 2 Hrs of Jump Time  Friday-Sunday (25% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $25 for One, $74 for Three, or $119 for Five Shellac Manicures (Up to 50% Off) 
- Divine Laser Spa: $139 for 12 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal on up to two Small, $249 for Medium, or $399 for Large Areas (Up to 93% Off) 
- MizMFit Ballet Barres: $30 for 5 or $70 for 10 Ballet Barre Classes (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a set of 3 Silver & Co tribal earrings taxes included (value of $57) 
- nCrowd Product: $37 for a Hawaiian Sheet Set  Available in Twin, Full, Queen or King  Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- Imagine Letters: $34.99 for 8 Square Photo Prints of Your Choice and LOVE Art Prints from Imagine Squares (a $239 Value) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 22-24) 
- Golf Town: National Sidewalk Sale  Save up to 70% Off (July 23-26) 
- WestJet: 24 Hour Blue Tag Sale  Save on select Flights to Mexico and Caribbean (Book by July 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 25 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (July 25-26) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre and Spa: $98 for a 60-Minute Oasis Signature Pedicure and a 65-Minute Teye Facial (50% Off) 
- Polished Beauty Bar: $199 for Four or $279 for Six VelaShape Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 73% Off) 
- LivingSocial: $25 for $50 to Spend on Bars, Protein, and Supplements at SupplementSource.ca (50% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $299 for a Pair of Bose QC25 Noise Cancelling Headphones (17% Off) 
- Reminder: Groupon.com  Black Friday in July Sale  100s of Doorbusters (July 24-26) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 25  Sept 26) 
- Hudsons Bay: Summer Clearance Event  Save up to 60% Off + Extra 15% Off Promo Code (July 24-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 26 Deals:

- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure ($140 Value) 
- Farfetched Playcare & Grooming: $15 for 1, $45 for 3 or $69 for 5 Days of Doggy Day Care (Up to 55% Off) 
- Absolutely Perfect Window Cleaning: $99 for Window Cleaning or $199 for Gutter Cleaning (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (July 25-26) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Black Friday in July Sale (July 24-26) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Aug 2) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekend Promo Code 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Entire Purchase, and 35% Off at Old Navy (July 26-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 27 Deals:

- ZenBanx: FREE $75 Profit + FREE $10 Sign-Up Bonus  Exchange CAD to USD at Par (Until Aug 3) 
- GROUPON: Cyber Monday in July Sale  100s of Amazing Doorbusters (July 27 Only) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (July 27-28) 
- Collicutt Siding Golf Club: $39 for 18 Holes of Golf Including Power Cart (35% Off) 
- Rockys Sausage Haus: $30 for $50 Worth of BBQ Sausage (40% Off) 
- Fox Foto: $34 for a On-Location Maternity Photography Package (87% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $74.99 for H2O Mop X5 with Bonus (52% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (July 27  Aug 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 28 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Everything + Free Shipping Promo Code (July 28 Only) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- Calgary Auto Detailing & Tires: $99 for an Executive Interior & Exterior Detailing including Shampoo & More (55% Off) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $49 for Admission for 2 Adults and 2 Kids + 2 Kids T-Shirts (39% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $39 for a 1500TC Bed Sheet Set + Free Shipping (68% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $29 for a Waterproof Bluetooth Shower Speaker + Free Shipping (71% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (July 27-28) 
- Reminder: ZenBanx  FREE $75 Profit + FREE $10 Sign-Up Bonus  Exchange CAD to USD at Par (Until Aug 3) 
- Starbucks: Treat Receipt  Bring Back Morning Receipt, Get Any Grande Beverage for $2.50 (July 27  Aug 9) 
- WestJet: Summer Savings  Two Day Seat Sale (July 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 29 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra $10 Off Massage and Facial Deals Promo Code (July 29-30) 
- Lakeside Golf Club: $118 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 + $50 Voucher for Food & Drink (50% Off) 
- Sbarro at CrossIron Mills Mall: $15 for an XL Pizza, Breadsticks and Dipping Sauces (42% Off) 
- Dent Clinic: $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs, or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $115 for a One-Hour Advanced Vitamin Infusion Facial with a One-Hour Massage (50% Off) 
- Reminder: ZenBanx  FREE $75 Profit + FREE $10 Sign-Up Bonus  Exchange CAD to USD at Par (Until Aug 3) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 29) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Womens Clothing, Swim and Lingerie (July 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 30 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Mystery Sale  Extra 10%, 15% or 20% Off Promo Code (July 30) 
- The Carmichael Dining Lounge: $17 for $30 Worth of Brunch 2, or $36 for $60 for Dinner (Up to 43% Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $34.95 for a Mt. Norquay Summer Lift and Lunch for Two (30% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Tahiti SpAaaa: $37 for a Mani/Pedi, $42 for Facial, or $50 for Tanning (51% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a Personal Pedi RECHARGEABLE Callus Remover (57% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra $10 Off Massage and Facial Deals Promo Code (July 29-30) 
- Reminder: ZenBanx  Exchange CAD to USD at Par  FREE $75 Profit + FREE $10 Sign-Up Bonus (Until Aug 3) 
- Best Buy: 2 Day Doorcrasher Deals (July 29-30) 
- PUMA.ca: Private Sale  Up to 75% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (July 29-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 31 Deals:

- Last Chance: ZenBanx  Exchange $250 CAD to $250 USD at Par  FREE $75 Profit + FREE $10 Sign-Up Bonus (Until Aug 3) 
- Prairie Pirates Watersports: $145 for a 60-Minute Jetpack Experience for Two (52% Off) 
- Vita Fitness: $21 for Five Classes or $59 for Two Months of Spin Classes with Optional Personal Trainer (Up to 79% Off) 
- Glory of India: $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $10 for Eyebrow Threading (33% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $59.99 for a pair of sunglasses from MILO collection by AQS, 6 colors available  taxes included (value of $295) 
- nCrowd Product: $11 for a High Speed 3-Port USB Car Charger  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $19 for Beauty Accessory Kits for Eyes, Pedicure & Manicure  Choose from 5 Options (a $40 Value) 
- Reminder: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Golf Town: Summer Clearance Sale  Save up to 60% Off 
- Harveys: $4.99 Meal Deal Coupon (Until Aug 6) 
- Aeroplan: Earn up to 40,000 Bonus Miles for Converting Points (Until Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 1 Deals:

- GROUPON: Up to Extra 30% Off Health & Beauty Deals (Aug 1-2) 
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $25 for 2 Hrs of Jump Time  Monday-Thursday (38% Off) 
- The Who: $54.45 for one G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on October 1 at 7:30 p.m. 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for an Okra In-Car Universal Wireless FM Transmitter w/ Hands-Free Calling & USB Car Charger  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a pair of sterling silver and cubic zirconia Huggies Hoop Earrings, 5 choices available  taxes included (value of $57) 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 1  Sept 26) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get 18,500 Bonus Points When you Spend $75 (Aug 1) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (July 31  Aug 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 2 Deals:

- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection ($196 Value) 
- Slipknot: $49 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on Friday, October 16 (Up to 45% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $26 for an On The Go Whitening System  Shipping Included (74% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $18.99 for your choice of compatible Brother, HP, Canon, Epson Ink/Toner Cartridges Combo Set  taxes included (up to 73% off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Up to Extra 30% Off Massage, Facial, Salon and Health & Beauty Deals (Aug 1-2) 
- Best Buy: Power Hours Sale  Online Only (Aug 2) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  60% Off Patio Furniture (Aug 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 3 Deals:

- InterCoupe: $19 for a Shampoo, Cut and Blow Dry (67% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici: $49 for Italian Dinner or $16 for Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $32 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $64 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Parging Perfectors: $299 for $600 to Spend Toward Parging or Stucco (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $189 for a SilkN Glide 50K special hair removal bundle by Silkn and a bonus  taxes included (value of $396) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for a 4-Pack of Stainless Steel Ice Stones  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- HealthSnap.ca: $39 for an Olay Facial Kit (an $88 value) 
- Reminder: Slipknot  $49 for One G-Pass at Scotiabank Saddledome on Friday, October 16 (Up to 45% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 3-9) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  55% Off Swimwear and Cover-ups (Aug 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 4 Deals:

- Autodream: Up to 51% Off Oil Change with Inspection 
- Carstairs Golf Club: $85 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $169 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 57% Off) 
- SmileLABS: $19 for a Hydrofacial Dermabrasion (81% Off) 
- Royal Oak Fitness Studio Inc.: $59 for 10 or $79 for 20 Womens Boot Camp Classes (67% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $99.99 for a 2-piece lightweight Reebok luggage set, 3 colors available  taxes included (value of $344) 
- nCrowd Product: $28 for an LED Erasable Board Alarm Clock  Shipping Included (53% Off) 
- Canadian Living: Up to 50% off a 1-Year Subscription to Canadian Living 
- Reminder: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $32 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $64 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Aug 16) 
- Rexall: $10 Off When you Spend $30 Coupon (Aug 3-6) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  65% Off Ricardo Beverly Hills Luggage (Aug 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 6 Deals:

- UPDATE: ZenBanx  Successfully Exchanged $250CAD for $250US + Free $10 Sign-Up Bonus 
- Calgary Window Guys: $53 for Window Cleaning for Up to 15 or $79 for 25 Panes (Up to 47% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $85 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $225 for an Hour of Private Court Rental for Up to 20 People (25% Off) 
- Snap Fitness Calgary: $25 for 1-Month Gym Membership, Personal Training & More (91% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $12.99 for One Pair of Bunion Protector Detox Sleeves with EuroNatural Gel  taxes included (value of $52) 
- nCrowd Product: $19 for a 5200mAh Power Bank  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Herbamax: 50% off Natural Herbal Intimacy Pills for Men and Women 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 5-6) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save up to $300 on Laptops (Aug 6) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $179.99 for 14K Gold Necklace Set or Charm Bracelet  Save 70% Off (Aug 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 7 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off $25+, or Extra 20% Off $50+ Promo Code (Aug 7-9) 
- Heritage Lanes: $39 for Bowling for Four with Shoe Rental, Pizza, and Wings. Two Options (Up to 58% Off) 
- Crystal Ridge Family Golfing: $12 for Mini Golf for Two or $22 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- Born Beautiful Laser Clinic and Spa: $129 for 6 Skin-Tightening Treatments on the Abdomen (92% Off) 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $139 for 12 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments or $99 for 8 Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $199 or a stainless steel Aquaswiss Bolt L Diamond womens watch  taxes included (value of $1495) 
- nCrowd Product: $45 for a Digital Touch Kitchen Scale by Modern Home  Shipping Included (35% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Magnetic Windshield Cover (a $49 Value) 
- Reminder: Strathmore Golf Club  $85 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Golf Town: Extra 20% Off Purchases of $150+ (Aug 6-10) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  47% Off Breville Hemisphere Mini-Blender (Aug 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 8 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 8-9) 
- Maharajah East Indian  Downtown: $17.99 for Dinner for Two or $35.98 for Four or $20 for Take-Out/Delivery (Up to 40% Off) 
- SmileLABS: $89 for 3 Teeth Whitening Sessions (70% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for a Pair of Compression Foot Sleeves  Shipping Included (33% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a set of 2 Okra Smartphones & GPS Dashboard Grip Mount Holder with lifetime warranty  taxes included (value of 51$) 
- Reminder: Crystal Ridge Family Golfing  $12 for Mini Golf for Two or $22 for Four (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 9 Deals:

- OK Tire & Auto Service: $39 for a Standard or $79 for a Synthetic Oil-Change Package (Up to 78% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $25 for a 60 Minute Manicure & Pedicure (64% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $30 for 10 Meters of Solar LED Lights  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $89.99 for a Sylvania Portable DVD player with Dual screens  taxes included (value of $207) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 30% Off Select Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 8-9) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off $25+, or 20% Off $50+ Promo Code (Aug 7-9) 
- Harveys: Printable Coupon  $6.99 for a Chicken Wrap and Drink (Until Aug 14) 
- Chapters Indigo: Fall Style Event  20% Off Select Styles (Aug 6-9) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 30% Off Movado Watches (Aug 9) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save $200 Off KitchenAid Stand Mixer with Bonus Glass Bowl (Aug 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 10 Deals:

- Trendimi: $19 for an Accredited Online Makeup-Artistry Course ($229 Value) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $399 for 12 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal on Two Large Areas (93% Off) 
- Law of Attraction Life Coaching: $40 for 1 or $240 for 6 Phone or Video Chat Life Coaching Sessions (53% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $22.99 for a Owl pendant Necklace made with Swarovski Elements  taxes included (value of $56) 
- nCrowd Product: $22 for a Cupid Got Me Charms Bracelet  Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- ThreeWorks Snacks: $30 for a 10-Bag SUGARPOVA Candy and Chewing Gum Variety Pack from Maria Sharapova (a $75 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 10-16) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $199.99 for KitchenAid 10-Piece Stainless Steel Cookware Set  Save $480 (Aug 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 11 Deals:

- CalgaryAttractions.com: Lots of Printable Coupons (Calgary Zoo, Calaway Park, Calgary Tower, Telus Spark) 
- The Spice Chica: $55 for Pizza, Pasta, or Gnocchi-Making Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary: $20 for 20 Indoor Bootcamp Classes (95% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Arthur Murray Dance Studio: $30 for Ten Drop-In Dance Classes or Practice Parties (70% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a bamboo rayon 6-piece towel set by Sandra Venditti  taxes included (value of $120) 
- nCrowd Product: $21 for a Truewhite Foaming White 2 Pack  Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 62% off Silver and Gold Bracelets 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  15% Off Designer Watches and $59.99 for Anne Klein Watches (Aug 11) 
- IKEA: New 2016 IKEA Catalogue is here!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 12 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Calgary Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 19-21) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $29 for 5 or $49 for 10 Yoga or Spin Classes (Up to 67% Off) 
- Lake Louise Gondola: $63.90 for a Summer Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Four (50% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel: $25 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, or $225 for a One-Hour Private Court Rental (Up to 38% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut + Partial Highlights or Ombré (47% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39 for Nespresso machine Compatible Italian coffee capsules by Caffè Ottavo  taxes included (29% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $36.99 for a Queen Size Quattro Plus Mattress Pad  Shipping Included (47% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $22 for a 1-Year Subscription to Canadas History Magazine (a $53.90 Value) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 12) 
- Montanas BBQ and Bar: 2 Can Dine for $19.99 Coupon (Aug 10-16) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $119.99 for Hotel Collection 525 Thread Count Queen Sheet Set  Save $130 (Aug 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: Back to School Sale  Save up to Extra 20% Off (Until Aug 16) 
- Windfall Spa & Oasis: Up to 84% Off Tattoo Removal Sessions 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $99 for Laser Hair Removal on a Small Area ($720 Value) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown: $148 for Laser Hair Removal in Downtown Calgary (79% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for an 18K gold plated Heart bracelet with Swarovski crystals  taxes included (value of $80) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for a Slimming Belt  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Purely Inspired: $20 for Purely Inspired Plant-Based Protein (a $33.98 Value) 
- Reminder: Flying Squirrel  $25 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, or $225 for a One-Hour Private Court Rental (Up to 38% Off) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Aug 13-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 14 Deals:

- GROUPON: Beat the Heat Sale  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Aug 14-16) 
- SkyTrek Adventure Park: $52 for High-Ropes Course and Adventure-Tower Experience for One or $99 for Two (Up to 43% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser and Hair Salon: $159 for a 90-Minute Couples Spa Package (61% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $27 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $53 for $80 for Four or More People (34% Off) 
- Royal Carpet Cleaning: $60 for Carpet Cleaning for 2 Bedrooms and a Hallway (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $59 for a professional Royale ceramic flat iron with a 5-year warranty  taxes included (value of $280) 
- nCrowd Product: $15 for a Bluetooth Selfie Button  Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for an Outdoor Survival Bracelet (a $29 Value) 
- Last Chance: The Spice Chica  $55 for Pizza, Pasta, or Gnocchi-Making Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off)
- Adidas.ca: Save 30% Off Back to Schools Essentials (Aug 13-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 15 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Biggest Sale Ever  Extra 30% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 15-16) 
- Modern PURAIR: $159 for Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning for Up to 15 Vents ($329 Value) 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $45 for $80 Worth of Contemporary Dinner Cuisine for Four (44% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $34.99 for a Queen Size 3-Piece Printed Duvet Cover Set  5 Design Choices  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a set of 2 Linen look Blackout curtain panels by Lauren Taylor  taxes included (value of $121) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Beat the Heat Sale  Up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Aug 14-16) 
- Harveys: Premium 2 Can Dine for $11.99 Coupon (Until Aug 20) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (Aug 14-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 16 Deals:

- Peter Lozoya at Boss Tattoos: Up to 50% Off Tattoo Services 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $259 for Laser Hair Removal on a Large Area ($1860 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $23 for a Cleo Bracelet  Shipping Included (77% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $12 for your choice of High Waisted Underwear or G-String, 2 colors available  taxes included (up to 75% off) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Biggest Sale Ever  Extra 30% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 15-16) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Beat the Heat Sale  Up to Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Aug 14-16) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Aug 13-16) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  25% Off Womens Sunglasses (Aug 16) 
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event  Spend $100 Get $20 Gift Card, or Spend $250 Get $50 Gift Card (Aug 12-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 17 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Aug 17-18) 
- Marketplace Events  CA: $16 for Calgary Home + Design Show Admission for Two on September 1720 (Up to C$32 Value) 
- CalAlta Autoglass: $20 for 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $120 Credit Towards a Windshield Replacement (83% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Canadian Medi-Pain Centres: $19 for an Orthotics Package (96% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $79.99 for a 3-piece Royale Tourmaline Curling Iron set with a bonus and a 5-year warranty  taxes included (value of $339) 
- nCrowd Product: $23 for a Set of 2 Deviled Egg Trays w/ Snap On Lids  Holds 36 Eggs  Shipping Included (34% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $47 for a 1-Year Subscription to ELLE Magazine (a $66.75 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 17-23) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Buy Two Bras, Get One Free (Aug 17) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Entire Purchase, and 35% Off at Old Navy (Aug 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 18 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 17-18) 
- Shillelaghs Pub: Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $74.99 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two and Jumbo Bucket of Range Balls (53% Off) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Introductory Facials or $150 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off) 
- Artopia Studios: $22 for $45 to Spend on Glass Fusing Projects for Two (51% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $13.99 for a pair of Silicone Gel Ankle and Heel Protectors for plantar fasciitis  taxes included (value of $52) 
- nCrowd Product: $35 for an Adjustable Neoprene Style Bikini  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a Charlotte Solitaire Crystal Bracelet (a $39 Value) 
- Reminder: Calgary Home + Design Show  $16 for Admission Tickets for Two on Sept 1720 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Aug 30) 
- Best Buy: Daily Deal Count Down (Aug 16-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 19 Deals:

- The Sample Sale Guys: Calgary Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 19-21) 
- EXTENDED: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 19) 
- Kardo Commercial Cleaning Services Inc: $45 for One 2 Hour Home Cleaning (Up to 51% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute RMT Massage including Receipt (51% Off) 
- Reliance Home Comfort: $49 for Furnace or Air-Conditioner Safety and Efficiency Tune-Up ($149 Value) 
- DC Dance Club: $30 for Four Kids/youth Group Classes in Latin, Ballroom, Hip-hop, or Breakdance (53% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a Studio 707 memory Foam pillow with a Bed bugs Protector cover  taxes included (value of $69) 
- nCrowd Product: $21 for a 2-Pack of Samsung Galaxy Genuine Flat Wired Headsets w/ Inline Remote & Mic  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- House & Home: Up to 62% off Print or Digital Subscriptions to House & Home Magazine 
- Reminder: Shillelaghs Pub  Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 19) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 75% Off Clearance-Priced Women`s Clothing, Lingerie and Handbags (Aug 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 20 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Aug 20-23) 
- nCrowd.ca: Exclusive Promo Code  Extra 10% Off All Deals (Until Sept 30) 
- ThaiSpa4U: $59 for Massage with Option for Facial or Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 48% Off) 
- Divine Lashes Spa: $69 for 1 Full Set of Eyelash Extensions + 1 Fill Treatment (66% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Natures Green Organics: $54 for Liquid Organic Fertilizer Application with Weed Spot Treatment, or $98 for a Home Pressure Washing Treatment (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a 20-piece Starfrit Lock & Lock Twist set  taxes included (value of $46) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for an Aduro Facio 2600 MAH Backup Battery w/ Built-in Flashlight  Shipping Included (49% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $14 for a MiraCurl Rapid Hair Curler Set (a $29.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Home + Design Show  $16 for Admission Tickets for Two on Sept 1720 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: The Sample Sale Guys  Calgary Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 19-21) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Womens Dresses and Suit Separates (Aug 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 21 Deals:

- Bellisima European Spa: $99 for One or $229 for Three Mesotherapy Microneedling Facials (Up to 78% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $199 for Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal on Both Foot ($399 Value) 
- Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar: $18 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $37 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 55% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $39 for a Mani/Pedi and a 30-Minute Full-Body Massage (70% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from only $229.99 for a Maison Blanche memory foam 8-inch mattress, 3 sizes available  taxes included (up to 54% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for the Rawlings Sports Earbuds Kit  Shipping Included (38% Off) 
- CanvasPoster.ca: Up to 59% off Peel and Stick Photo Prints 
- Last Chance: The Sample Sale Guys  Calgary Designer Clothing Sale  Up to 80% Off + Extra 10% Off Coupon (Aug 19-21) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Home + Design Show  $16 for Admission Tickets for Two on Sept 1720 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Aug 20-23) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: FREE Portrait Package Coupon  $115 Value (Until Sept 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 22 Deals:

- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $39.99 for 18 Holes of Golf and Jumbo Bucket of Range Balls (50% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $38 for the Gone Fishing Childs Semi-Pro Fishing Rod Set  Shipping Included (37% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $59.99 for a pair of trendy AQS James sunglasses, 14 colors available  taxes included (value of $295) 
- Reminder: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $18 for $40 Worth of Steakhouse Dinner for Two or $37 for $80 for Four or More (Up to 55% Off) 
- Best Buy: Friends and Family Sale (Aug 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 23 Deals:

- X-Fest: $109.99 for One General Admission Single-day Pass (September 56) 
- Sunshine Houseboat Vacations: $279 for an 8-Hour 190 or 135 Sport Boat or Pontoon Boat Rental (42% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $49 for a Queen or Double Size Dream Bamboo Sheet Set  Shipping Included (62% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $16 for a Tumbler glass or Milker Jug set from Brilliants Double|Double collection (up to 35% off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Last Summer Days Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off (Aug 20-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 24 Deals:

- GROUPON: Surprise Sale  Unlock up to an Extra 50% Off Promo Code (Aug 24-25) 
- nCrowd.ca: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Everything Promo Code + Free Shipping (Aug 24) 
- Shear Essence Hair: Up to 53% Off Eyelash Extensions 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $12 for $20 Worth of Contemporary Breakfast or Lunch Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- Salt and Pepper: $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- Kates Beauty: $70 for a Set of Lash Extensions with Optional Refill (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for your choice of mens leather & stainless steel bracelets, 8 models available  taxes included (value of $69) 
- nCrowd Product: $21 for a Genuine Samsung 2-Amp USB Wall Charger with 5ft Micro USB Cable  Shipping Included (59% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $22 for a 1-Year Subscription to Seventeen Magazine (a $39.23 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 24-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 25 Deals:

- Bragg Creek Paintball: $26 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $45 for Four, or $83 for Eight (Up to 58% Off) 
- Collicutt Siding Golf Club: $129 for 5 Green Fee Passes (34% Off) 
- La Trattoria DItalia: $25 for a Dinner with Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad, and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- Fun Works Studio: $10 for $20 to Spend on Paint-Your-Own Pottery (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $34.99 for a Sandra Venditti quilt set  5 colors and 3 sizes available  taxes included (up to 76% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $45 for a Crystal Journey 18k Platinum Plated Swarovski Elements Cuff Bangle Bracelet (64% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $24 for a Memory Foam Bathroom Runner (a $40 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Surprise Sale  Unlock up to an Extra 50% Off Promo Code (Aug 24-25) 
- Reminder: Salt and Pepper  $24 for $40 Worth of Mexican Cuisine for Dine-In or $17 for $30 for Take-Out Service (Up to 43% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  69% Off Mikasa BarMaster`s 4-Piece Drinkware Set (Aug 25) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Codes (Aug 25-26) 
- Swiss Chalet: Printable Coupons  2 Can Dine, Family Meal Deal, and Delivery Deal (Until Aug 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 26 Deals:

- Mabel Beauty: $190 for a Two-Session Acne and Acne-Scar Treatment Package ($380 Value) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $189 for Six 60-Minute Facials (76% Off) 
- The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio: $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for 7 pairs of Earrings Studs made with Swarovski® Elements crystals  taxes included (value of $120) 
- nCrowd Product: $13 for a Stalwart Aluminum Precision Screwdriver Set Kit  Shipping Included (57% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $39 for a Body Break Air Purifier and Ionizer (a $70 Value) 
- Reminder: La Trattoria DItalia  $25 for a Dinner with Pasta Entree, 12-Inch Pizza, Caesar Salad, and Tiramisu (Up to 43% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 26) 
- Air Canada: Canada Seat Sale  15% Off Flights Promo Code (Book by Aug 26) 
- AMEX Membership Rewards: Point-Drop Offers  Up to 45% Off Select Rewards (Aug 24-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 27 Deals:

- GROUPON: Get Plenty for $20  Select Deals are $20 or Less (Aug 26-27) 
- Bellisima European Spa: $99 for Three Ultrasonic Cavitation Body-Contouring Sessions (63% Off) 
- InterCoupe: $20 for a Shampoo, Cut and Blow Dry (67% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for a Microdermabrasions & Custom Ayurvedic Facial (73% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $16 for a monopod selfie stick for smartphones  available in 3 colors  taxes included (value of $53) 
- nCrowd Product: $29 for an UZI Special Forces Flashlight and Folding Knife Set  Shipping Included (52% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 45% off a Spencer Reversible Microfiber Comforter Set 
- Reminder: The Clayground Ceramic Painting Studio  $22 for $40 Worth of Ceramic Painting (45% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  35% Off Womens Tops and Sweaters (Aug 27) 
- WestJet: 24-Hour Seat Sale  Last Chance at Summer Savings (Aug 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 28 Deals:

- GROUPON: Wellness Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Aug 28-30) 
- Creative Lashes by Casey: $99 for One Full Set of 3-D Volume Eyelash Extensions with Optional Fill (56% Off) 
- Infusion Contemporary Cuisine: $24 for $40 Worth of Contemporary Dinner Cuisine for Two (40% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Winkmind Technologies: $35 for a 30-Minute On-Location Newborn Photography Session (73% Off) 
- Tuango Product: 100% Egyptian Cotton 7 piece Duvet Cover Sets from only $119.99, 13 amazing designs to choose from  taxes included (up to 60% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $18 for a Shatter Guardz Tempered Glass Screen Protector for iPad Mini  Shipping Included (54% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a Personal Humidifier (a $70 Value) 
- Reminder: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: The Three-Day Sale (Aug 28-30) 
- Cineplex: Tuesday Prices Everyday Next Week (Aug 31  Sept 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 29 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 29-30) 
- Patti LaBelle: 35 for Reserved Seating in Sections 25 on Thursday, September 17 at 8 p.m. (up to $82.43 value) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $129 for 6 Skin-Tightening Treatments on the Abdomen (92% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $20 for a Motion Activated 6 LED Strip Light  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $89.99 for your choice of beautiful juvenile 7 or 9-piece complete reversible bedding set  taxes included (up to 63% off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 29  Sept 26) 
- Toys R Us: Buy 1 Get 1 50% Off All Clearence Products (Aug 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 30 Deals:

- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- SmileLABS: $49 for 3 Hydrofacial Dermabrasions (75% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $16 for an Aduro 3 Piece Camera Lens Kit for Apple iPhone 5  Shipping Included (45% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $15.99 for a set of TWO Portable and Flexible USB LED Flashlights  taxes included (value of $69) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Wellness Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Aug 28-30) 
- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 25% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 29-30) 
- Last Chance: Hudsons Bay  The Three-Day Sale (Aug 28-30) 
- Reminder: Patti LaBelle  35 for Reserved Seating in Sections 25 on Thursday, September 17 at 8 p.m. (up to $82.43 value) 
- PUMA: Back to School Sale  Save $20 Off Orders over $100 (Until Sept 2) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: Labour Day Weekend  40% Off Entire Purchase, and 35% Off at Old Navy (Aug 30-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 31 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Wellness Deals Promo Code (Aug 31  Sept 1) 
- All Skin Laser: $99 for Three or $155 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Up to 67% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $39 for a Shellac Spa Manicure and Spa Pedicure ($140 Value) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Raya De Sol Photographie: $175 for On-Location Family or $199 for Engagement Photo Shoot with 30 High-Resolution Digital Images (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a set of 7 childrens books witch 3 titles are double for 6 to 9 year olds from the Go Girl! Collection  IN FRENCH ONLY  taxe included (value of $74) 
- nCrowd Product: $14 for an All-in-One Charging Kit  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Hydroxycut: Up to 59% off Hydroxycut Lean Protein Bars 
- Reminder: Artopia Studios Inc.  $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Aug 31  Sept 6) 
- Cineplex: Tuesday Prices Everyday This Week (Aug 31  Sept 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 1 Deals:

- Soldiers of Fitness: $39 for One or $78 for Two Months of Unlimited Boot-Camp Classes. Three Options Available (74% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $39 for 3 Regular Manicures (48% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Dr. Green: $19 for One Winterizer Fertilizer Treatment (60% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $49.99 for your choice of Martex 1000TC Sheet Set, 5 colors and 2 sizes available  taxes included (71% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $25 for a Chef Buddy Auto Mixing Travel Mug with Tornado Action (Double Layer)  Shipping Included (40% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $25 for a Sweetheart Crystal Necklace (a $99 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 15% Off Wellness Deals Promo Code (Aug 31  Sept 1) 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (Sept 3) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Sept 13) 
- KFC: New Fall Savings Coupons (Until Oct 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 2 Deals:

- Amaze Arts: Up to 50% Off Kids Canvas Painting 
- Sunshine Houseboat Vacations: $199 for an 8-Hour Sea Doo Rental (36% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $60 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Session with Consultation (72% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $46.99 for a Samsung Wireless Charging Pad (value of $69) 
- nCrowd Product: $45 for an Aduro U-Light LED Torch Lamp and Table Stand  Shipping Included (40% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 50% off Extra-Filled Duvets 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 2) 
- Staples.ca: Back to School  $20 Off Coupon on $200 Purchase (Until Oct 4) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  30% Off Womens Fall Jackets, and Up to 70% Off KitchenAid (Sept 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 3 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Promo Code on All Orders over $30 + Free Shipping (Sept 2-3) 
- Empanada Queen: $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $30 for 2 Hrs of Jump Time  Friday-Sunday (25% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Painting Perfectors Calgary: $299 for $600 to Spend on Exterior Painting or $300 to Spend on Interior Painting (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for your choice of chain bracelet watch, available in 3 colors  taxes included (value of $46) 
- nCrowd Product: $8 for the MOTA 18-in-1 Wallet Ultimate Multitool  Shipping Included (73% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a 12 Pack of Oral B-compatible or 8 Pack of Sonicare compatible Toothbrush Heads (a $60 Value) 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale In-Store and Online (Sept 3) 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 4 Deals:

- GROUPON: Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Sept 4-7) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 4-7) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $17 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 66% Off) 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $249 for 12 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal on Two Medium Areas (93% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- MizMFit Ballet Barres: $30 for 5 or $70 for 10 Ballet Barre Classes (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $29.99 for your choice of Martex flannel 100% cotton 4-piece sheet set, available in 4 sizes and 9 patterns  taxes included (up to 65% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $34.99 for a Maximal Elegance Maxi Beach Dress  Shipping Included (30% Off) 
- Six Star Pro Nutrition: $14 for 2 x 60 Capsule Bottles of Six Star Pre-Workout Thermo Stimulants (a $29 Value) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Baby Fall Event  Up to 20% Off Almost All Baby Items (Sept 3-6) 
- Hudsons Bay: Labour Day Weekend  Free Shipping All Orders + $20 Off Purchase of $150 (Sept 4-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 5 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Extra 40% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 5-7) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser and Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package for One (58% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $35 for a Bra-Style Neoprene Style Bikini  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $22.99 for your choice of Austrian crystal belt buckle bracelet, available in 5 colors  taxes included (value of $57) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 4-7) 
- IKEA: $69 for MALM 3-Drawer Chest  Was $99 (Sept 3-7) 
- Best Buy: Labour Day Sale (Until Sep 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 6 Deals:

- MetaBody: $15 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or $25 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (96% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $299 for Laser Hair Removal on an Extra Large Area ($2400 Value) 
- nCrowd Product: $39.99 for 30ml of Bee Venom Facial Serum  Shipping Included (83% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a professional restaurant Zyliss Classic Rotary Cheese Grater & Pizza Slicer set  taxes included (value of $40) 
- Reminder: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Sept 4-7) 
- Reminder: nCrowd.ca  Extra 40% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 5-7) 
- GAP: Labour Day Sale  40% Off Your Purchase Promo Codes (Sept 6-7) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 40% Off Entire Store and Online (Sept 3-7) 
- Best Buy: Back to School Power Hours Online-Only Sale (Sept 6-8) 
- PUMA: Labour Day Sale  30% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Sept 3-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 7 Deals:

- Last Chance: nCrowd.ca  Extra 40% Off All Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 5-7) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Sept 4-7) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 4-7) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- SmileLABS: $19 for a Hydrofacial Dermabrasion (81% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Brite Studios: $29 for Brite Studios Fitness Classes for Children, Teens, or Adults (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Only $34.99 for 4 sets of 2 (8 pieces total) amazing boot shapers  taxes included (value of 57$) 
- nCrowd Product: $34 for a Mota 4,000 mAh Power Block  Shipping Included (51% Off) 
- Chatelaine Magazine: $20 for a 1-Year Chatelaine Magazine Subscription with $5 Tim Hortons Card and Tote Bag (a $74.87 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 8 Deals:

- McDonalds Canada: New McDonalds Coupons (Until Oct 12) 
- Mr. Schnapps: $29 for Dinner with Appetizers for Two or $55 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Sbarro at CrossIron Mills Mall: $15 for an XL Pizza, Breadsticks and Dipping Sauces (42% Off) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $49 for Admission for 2 Adults and 2 Kids + 2 Kids T-Shirts (39% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $17.99 for a set of TWO pairs of Samsung Sweat-resistant and Lightweight Headphones with remote and mic  taxes included (value of $62) 
- nCrowd Product: $79 for a Lifeproof FRĒ Waterproof iPhone 6 Case in Black  Shipping Included (18% Off) 
- PerfectSense: $59 for a 1500TC Duvet Comforter  Shipping Included (a $150 Value) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $25 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 7-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 9 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Local and Product Deals Promo Code (Sept 9) 
- Rapha Acupuncture and Massage Clinic: Up to 74% Off massage 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $55 for a Chemical Peel (39% Off) 
- Roma Catering & Deli: $11 for $20 Worth of Sandwiches and Italian Food for Two or More People (45% Off) 
- JUSTinTIME Heating, Air Conditioning, & Duct Cleaning: $69 for an A/C Tune-Up (54% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a Dip & Chip bundle from Gourmet du Village  Taxes included (value of 51$) 
- nCrowd Product: $29 for a Briolette Crystal Ring Pendant  Shipping Included (82% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $69 for a Dazzlepro Advanced Sonic Toothbrush (a $180 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 9) 
- WestJet: Great Big Seat Sale (Sept 8-10) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Up to 40% Off Dress Shirts and Ties, 40% Off Mens Shoes (Sept 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 10 Deals:

- Walmart Photos Unlimited: FREE $100 Value Portrait Package Coupon (Until Sept 30) 
- University of Calgary Dinos Football: $15 for Two General-Admission Adult Tickets (up to $30 value) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $34.95 for a Mt. Norquay Summer Lift and Lunch for Two (30% Off) 
- Horsin Around: $13 for Wagon and Pony Ride and Activities for One or $27 for Two Adults and Children (Up to 28% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $175 for a Champs 3-piece spinner luggage set, available in 4 colors  taxes included (value of $700  75% off) 
- nCrowd Product: $30 for the Aduro PowerUp 5200 mAh Portable Backup Battery  Shipping Included (50% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $9 for a 6 ft. Flat Braided iPhone Cable (a $20 Value) 
- Reminder: Rapha Acupuncture and Massage Clinic  Up to 74% Off massage 
- Red Lobster: Endless Shrimp Event is Back! 
- Canadian Tire: Big Red Weekend  Birthday Sale (Sept 10-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 11 Deals:

- Groupon Goods: Price Cuts  Up to an Extra 20% Off Handpicked Products (Sept 11-13) 
- White Monk Martial Arts: $40 for One or $80 for Three 30- or 60-Minute Massages (Up to 70% Off) 
- Asian Bridal Design Studio and Spa: $25 for a 60 Minute Manicure & Pedicure (64% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $89 for One or $129 for Two In-Office LED Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 74% Off) 
- City Blinds: $49 for $250 or $79 for $500 to Spend on Blinds and Installation (84% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $249.99 for a Luxurious Hungarian Goose Down Duvet by Highland Feather and a bonus Silk Sleep Mask  taxes included (57% Off) 
- nCrowd Product: $49 for an Aduro Amplify SB10 Wireless Stereo Bluetooth Headphones with Microphone  Shipping Included (25% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $39 for a Brushed Nickel Elite Skincare Showerhead (a $90 Value) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (Sept 11-13) 
- Bench: Customer Appreciation Sale  Extra 30% Off Sitewide (Sept 11-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 12 Deals:

- Gymboree Play & Music of Calgary: Up to 53% Off Play & Music Classes 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a Water Resistant Portable Solar Panel 5000 mAh Power Bank Package, 4 colors available  taxes included (value of $80) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 12-26) 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale (Until Sept 17) 
- WestJet: Great Big Seat Sale Extended (Book by Sept 13) 
- Air Canada: Global Seat Sale (Book by Sept 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 13 Deals:

- Calgary Baby and Tot Show: $12 for One-Day Admission for Two or $24 for Four ($24 value) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $49 for the Original Vellux Blanket, available in 8 colours and 3 sizes  taxes included (up to 47% off) 
- Last Chance: Rapha Acupuncture and Massage Clinic  Up to 74% Off massage 
- Harveys: $5.49 Meal Deal Coupon (Until Sept 17) 
- Hudsons Bay: $20 Off Your Purchase of $100 (Sept 11-24) 
- McDonalds Canada: New McDonalds Coupons (Until Oct 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 14 Deals:

- Hot Deal: GROUPON  Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 14-15) 
- Derma Care Services: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $199 for a Medium, or $399 for a Large Area (Up to 87% Off) 
- The Spice Chica: $55 for Pizza, Pasta, or Gnocchi-Making Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $115 for a One-Hour Advanced Vitamin Infusion Facial with a One-Hour Massage (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a Bistro de Paris Baked Brie Bundle from Gourmet du Village  taxes included (value of $63) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 61% off the Wonder Wrap 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 14-20) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 15 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 14-15) 
- Emerald Nails and Spa Studio: Up to 61% Off 1 or 3 Facials 
- DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (67% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $39.99 for a 4-piece 100% Cotton 400TC sheet set, available in 7 colors  taxes included (up to 67% off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for Magnetic Therapy Posture Support Top (a $39 Value) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Sept 27) 
- Boston Pizza: Get 5 FREE Kids Meals with $5 Donation 
- Entertainment Book: New 2016 Coupon Books Now Available + $5 Off Promo Code (Sept 14-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 16 Deals:

- All Skin Laser Inc.: $129 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $199 for a Medium, or $339 for a Large Area (Up to 68% Off) 
- Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines: $69 for Wine-Tasting Class with a Food Pairing for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for 3 boxes of Adrien Gagnon Super Energex  90 ampoules of 10 ml total  taxes included (value of $55) 
- WagJag Product: $17 for a Pair of NHL All-Purpose Gloves (a $24 Value) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Baby and Tot Show  $12 for One-Day Admission for Two or $24 for Four ($24 value) 
- Last Chance: Gymboree Play & Music of Calgary: Up to 53% Off Play & Music Classes 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 16) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  30% Off Dresses, Suit Separates, Hosiery, Lingerie and Sleepwear (Sept 16) 
- Walmart: Anniversary Event  Sneak Peek Flyer (Sept 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 17 Deals:

- Extreme Pita: $15 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies or $45 for One Classic Pita Platter (Up to 50% Off) 
- Carstairs Golf Club: $85 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $169 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 57% Off) 
- Waxy Boutique: $99 for Semi-Permanent Makeup for the Upper or Lower Eyelids, or $199 for Both (78% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24 for a Lithe Freshwater Pearl Bracelet, available in 4 colors  taxes included (value of $68) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 47% off a 5-Piece Rowan Collection Quilt Set 
- Tim Hortons: $1 Smile Cookie is Back (Sept 14-20) 
- Walmart: 1-Week Anniversary Event (Sept 17-23) 
- Sport Chek: One-Day Flash Sale  Minimun 50% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Sept 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 18 Deals:

- GROUPON: Customer Appreciation Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Sept 18-20) 
- Burlesque to Broadway: $25 for One Standard Reserved Ticket (up to $50.93 value) 
- Osteria De Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut + Partial Highlights or Ombré (47% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $14.99 for your choice of Martex microfiber sheet set, 6 colors available  taxes included (up to 78% off) 
- Subco Inc.: $28 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine (a $47.88 Value) 
- Reminder: Extreme Pita  $15 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies or $45 for One Classic Pita Platter (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Carstairs Golf Club  $85 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $169 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 57% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: Free Appetizer Coupon (Until Sept 30) 
- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off + Free Shipping Promo Code (Sept 17-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 19 Deals:

- Ochre Studio: $35 for a European or $49 for a Deep-Pore Facial with Optional Seaweed Mask (Up to 51% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for your choice of 96 ADAGIO K-Cup® pods, 5 options and 4 different flavours available  taxes included (value of $68) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Customer Appreciation Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Sept 18-20) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 19-26) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: Customer Appreciation  $2.99 Ice Cream Happy Hour from 2-5pm (Sept 19-20) 
- Joe Fresh: Flash Sale  25% Off Select Regular Priced Items (Sept 18-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 20 Deals:

- Travel Hacking: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Screamfest: $25 for Halloween Attractions for Two, $49 for Four, or $69 for Six on October 2 or 3 (Up to 54% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19 for a pair of 18-karat gold plated hoop earrings, 2 colors available  taxes included (value of $69) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Customer Appreciation Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Sept 18-20) 
- Last Chance: Extreme Pita  $15 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies or $45 for One Classic Pita Platter (Up to 50% Off) 
- Harveys: $7.49 Chicken Meal Deal Coupon (Until Sept 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 21 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 21) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $129 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $299 for a Large Area (Up to 83% Off) 
- Heritage Lanes: $39 for Bowling for Four with Shoe Rental, Pizza, and Wings. Two Options (Up to 58% Off) 
- Blush Esthetics & Lashes: $75 for a Full Set of Mink Eyelash Extensions (57% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for a Studio 707 microfleece bathrobe, 3 prints and 5 solid colors available  taxes included (value of $69) 
- WagJag Product: $89 for a Car Jump Starter and Power Bank (a $140 Value) 
- Reminder: Travel Hacking  AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 21-27) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Play Day Family Event (Sept 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 22 Deals:

- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 40% Off American Meals 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada South: $60 for 1-Month of 30-Minute Weekly Piano Lessons (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $129 for the Silkn FaceFX advanced at-home, anti-aging device  taxes included (value of $395) 
- WagJag Product: $22 off a Brush Fan Compact (a $43 Value) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 23-24) 
- Gap: 40% Off Entire Purchase; and 35% Off at Banana Republic & Old Navy (Sept 22-23) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas (Sept 21-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 23 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (Sept 23) 
- UB40 feat. Ali Campbell: $35 for One General-Admission Ticket (up to $57.95 value) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $60 for a One-Hour Prenatal Massage and Infant Massage Class (60% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $16.99 for a pair of Swarovski® Elements Crystal Mandala Earrings, available in 2 colors  taxes included (value of $49) 
- Picaboo: Up to 60% off Custom Photo Books 
- Last Chance: Screamfest  $25 for Halloween Attractions for Two, $49 for Four, or $69 for Six on October 2 or 3 (Up to 54% Off) 
- Reminder: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 23-24) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 23) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  65% Off Travelpro 2-Piece Hardside Luggage Set (Sept 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 24 Deals:

- GROUPON: Taste of Groupon Flash Sale  Up to 15% Off Local Food & Drink Deals (Sept 24) 
- Fun Works Studio: $10 for a Paint-Your-Own Pottery Session for One or $20 for Two (50% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $139 for 20 or $278 for 40 Units of Cosmetic Injectables (30% Off) 
- Natures Green Organics: $54 for Liquid Organic Fertilizer Application with Weed Spot Treatment, or $98 for a Home Pressure Washing Treatment (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a pair of « SheepDawgs » 9-inch ladies microfiber boots, by DAWGS  taxes included (value of $92) 
- Sunrise Botanics: $39 for a Sampler Pack with Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Essential Oils, Fragrance Oils and Aloe Vera Carrier Oil (a $79 Value) 
- Reminder: UB40 feat. Ali Campbell  $35 for One General-Admission Ticket (up to $57.95 value) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Air Canada: Two-Day Seat Sale (Book by Sept 24) 
- WestJet: 2-Day Seat Sale (Sept 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 25 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Flash Sale  Extra 15% Off Getaways/Travel Deals Promo Code (Sept 25) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 25-27) 
- Riverfront Wine & Spirits: $20 for a Wine Tasting for Two or $39 for Four, or $30 for a Wine 101 Class for Two (Up to 51% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a crystal drop necklace and earring set made with Swarovski® Elements crystals  taxes included (value of $102) 
- e-Careers: $35 for an Online Emergency First Aid Course Package (a $100 Value) 
- Marks: Storewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Entire Store (Sept 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 26 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra $10 Off Massages and Facials Promo Code (Sept 26-27) 
- Zombie Evasion: $50 for Entry for One in Zombie Evasion 5K on Saturday, October 24 ($85 Value) 
- Tuango Product: $59.99 for a Chic Fashion 3-Piece Luggage set, 2 prints available  taxes included (value of $148) 
- Last Chance: UB40 feat. Ali Campbell  $35 for One General-Admission Ticket (up to $57.95 value) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Play Day Family Event (Sept 26, 11am-1pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 27 Deals:

- The Blue House: $40 for $80 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $96 for $160 for Four or More (40% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $16.99 for an Aduro U-Grip Magnetic Universal Car Mount Holder for Smartphones  taxes included (value of $43) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra $10 Off Massages and Facials Promo Code (Sept 26-27) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 25-27) 
- Harveys: Premium 2 Can Dine for $12.49 Coupon (Until Oct 1) 
- Golf Town: $25 Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping (Sept 26-28) 
- Best Buy: The Big Deal Event (Sept 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 28 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Sept 28-29) 
- Free Spirit Dance: Up to 64% Off Barre Fitness, Zumba Classes and More 
- Glory of India: $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Market Beauty: $84 for an IPL Photofacial, $75 for a HydraFacial, or $39 for a Microdermabrasion (44% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $46 for an Aduro PowerUp Fuel Jacket Backup-Battery case for iPhone 5/5s, 6 and 6 Plus  taxes included (value of $92) 
- WagJag Product: $32 for an Xtreme 2-in-1 Charger (a $44 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Sept 28  Oct 4) 
- Best Buy VIVA: The Baby Event (Until Oct 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 29 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Sept 28-29) 
- Harlem Globetrotters: Presale  $37 for One Ticket Plus Magic Pass Option on March 3 at 7 p.m. 
- ThaiSpa4U: $59 for Massage with Option for Facial or Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 48% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for a 6 Laser Hair Treatments, $149 for 3 Photofacials, or 3 Ultrasound Cavitation Treatments (83% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a FEG eyelash enhancer tube  taxes included (value of $68) 
- Personalized Gifts Ontario: $10 for $20 towards Personalized Books (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- IKEA: The Dining Event  15% Off All Dining Tables (Sept 28  Oct 19) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Oct 11) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 30 Deals:

- Moscow Ballets Great Russian Nutcracker  $34 for One G-Pass Ticket with Optional Nutcracker and DVD on November 18, at 7 p.m. 
- Natural Health and Beauty Clinic: $149 for One or $449 for Three Pixel Skin Resurfacings with Skin Assessments (Up to 75% Off) 
- Baja Bronze Custom Spray Tan Studio: $50 for 2 Full-Body Spray Tans (48% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $42.99 for 10 books from the wonderful Ben entreprend collection  In French only  taxe included (value of $83) 
- MattressDirect.ca: $39 for 2 Standard-Size Contour Memory Foam Pillows (a $150 Value) 
- IKEA  Edmonton Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 30) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  $59.99 for Tassimo T65 Elite Home Brewing System  Save $120 (Sept 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 1 Deals:

- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: Up to 88% Off Laser Hair Removal 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Subs, Pizza, and Pasta for Pickup (45% Off) 
- Divine Touch Organic Cleaning: $49 for 1 or $129 for 3 Sessions of Two Hours of House Cleaning (62% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a trendy micro-fleece throw blanket, available in 5 colors  taxes included (value of $40) 
- Lindt & Sprungli: $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates Valid at 20 Locations Across Canada  Includes Bonus Contest Entry (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Moscow Ballets Great Russian Nutcracker  $60 for One G-Pass Ticket with Optional Nutcracker and DVD on November 21 at 3 p.m. 
- Reminder: Rics Lounge & Grill at Four Points Calgary Airport  $15 for $25 Worth of Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- RONA: Friends & Family  20% Off Everything In Stock Coupon (Sept 30  Oct 1) 
- Sport Chek: Scratch & Save Event  10% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 1-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 2 Deals:

- GROUPON: Customer Appreciation Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Oct 2-4) 
- The Wiggles: $24 for One G-Pass on October 25 at 1 p.m. (up to $40.20 value) 
- Rockys Sausage Haus: $30 for $50 Worth of BBQ Sausage (40% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $69 for 1-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage (42% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a « Bistro de Paris » Hot Chocolate bundle by Gourmet du Village  taxes included (value of 63$) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a 3-in-1 Bluetooth Anti-Loss Keychain, Tracker and Selfie Remote (a $29 Value) 
- Reminder: WagJag  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates Valid at 20 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- IKEA: 25% Off All Cookware Sets (Oct 1-4) 
- Entertainment Book: Save 10% Off New 2016 Coupon Books (Oct 1-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 3 Deals:

- Himapan Canada: $45 for a Lotus-Leaf Painting Party for One or $85 for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a Pure Crystal pendant made with Swarovski Elements  taxes included (value of $148) 
- Reminder: Rockys Sausage Haus  $30 for $50 Worth of BBQ Sausage (40% Off) 
- Reminder: WagJag  $15 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolates Valid at 20 Locations Across Canada (50% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Customer Appreciation Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Oct 2-4) 
- Rexall: Save $10 Off Coupon on $30 Purchase (Until Oct 22) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 3  Dec 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 4 Deals:

- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $16 for Freaky Fridays Haunted Attractions for Two, $29 for Four, or $42 for Six (Up to 51% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for 24 variety packs of Aspartame-free PÜR Gum (value of $47) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Customer Appreciation Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Oct 2-4) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- WagJag: Extra $10 Off on $60 Purchase Promo Code (Oct 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 5 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Local Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (Oct 5-6) 
- Divine Touch Organic Cleaning: $49 for One or $129 for Three House-Cleaning Sessions from Divine Touch Organic Cleaning (Up to 67% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $30 for a Womens or $40 for a Mens Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $99.99 for an Isotonic Structure Memory Foam Mattress Topper (up to 58% off) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a Foldable Selfie Stick (a $29 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 5-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 6 Deals:

- Travel Hacking: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- 7th Chakra: $39 for 10 or $65 for 20 Drop-In Yoga and Qi Gong Classes (Up to 70% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown: $148 for Laser Hair Removal in Downtown Calgary (79% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a Bike Laser LED Tail Light  taxes included (value of $40) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a Short Microfleece Bathrobe (a $32 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 15% Off Local Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (Oct 5-6) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- WestJet: 3-Day Vacation Sale (Oct 6-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 7 Deals:

- Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary: $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $197 for a Discover the Job You Were Born to Do Session (60% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $22.99 for a set of 3 DELUXE Lace Slim N Lift Aire Bras (value of $57) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for 2 Over the Door Organizers (a $39 Value) 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Reminder: Travel Hacking  American Express  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 7) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  68% Off Samsonite Luggage Set and 25% Off Comfort Shoes (Oct 7) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Thanksgiving Sale (Book by Oct 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 8 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 8-9) 
- Girls Night: The Musical  $45 for One G-Pass on October 22 at 7:30 p.m. (39% Off) 
- DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $189.99 for your choice of Aquaswiss Trax II watch  taxes included (value of $1000) 
- Custom Gifts 360: Up to 89% off Custom Canvas Prints 
- Reminder: Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Artopia Studios Inc.  $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 9 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 8-9) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $10 for Eyebrow Threading (33% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $79.99 for a Le Cuistot cast iron dutch oven from the Collection Terroir, available in 3 colors  taxes included (value of $172) 
- Wally Parr Sausage: $25 for Gluten-Free Wally Parr Pepperoni Sticks (29% Off) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Best Buy: Anniversary Sale (Oct 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 10 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Canadian Cyber Week  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Oct 9-12) 
- Bow Habitat Station: $12 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $15 for a Family (Up to 50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for a Lauren Taylor Micro mink Throw from the Wildlife Collection (value of $57) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 10  Dec 12) 
- PUMA: Sale on Sale  Extra 25% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping Promo Code (Until Oct 12) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Oct 9-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 11 Deals:

- Calgary SmileLABS: $39 for One or $99 for Three Vitamin C Infusion Facials (Up to 67% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $84.99 for a JBL Charge & Portable Stereo Bluetooth Speaker (value of $184) 
- Reminder: Bow Habitat Station- $12 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $15 for a Family (Up to 50% Off) 
- Golf Town: Thanksgiving Sale  15% Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping (Oct 9-12) 
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Regular-Priced Items Promo Code (Oct 9-12) 
- Lids.ca: Thanksgiving Day Sale  Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 11-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 12 Deals:

- Pink Lime Salon & Spa: $39 for a Cut, Wash, and Blow-Dry with Optional Highlights (Up to 74% Off) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Aspen Grove Spa for Wellness: $162 for a Three-Hour Rejuvenation Package (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for an Aura Pearl Necklace and Earrings set (value of $175) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Double-Knit Dog Sweater (a $30 Value) 
- Last Chance: TheBay.com  Canadian Cyber Week  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Oct 9-12) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Oct 9-12) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 12-18) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 40% Off Entire Store and Online (Oct 8-12) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Nov 30) 
- Sears: Black Friday Canadian Edition  Save up to 50% Off Select Items (Oct 8-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 13 Deals:

- Bellissima Spa: Up to 62% Off Permanent Makeup 
- Plaza Theatre: $16 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $32 for Four (33% Off) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $49 for 1 Month or $29 for 2 Weeks of Unlimited Dance/Fitness Classes (64% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a teeth whitening «Express» kit by Pure Image  taxes and shipping included (value of $159) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for an Elite Skin Spa Facial Cleansing Brush (an $80 Value) 
- Reminder: Guaranteed Auto Care  $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Best Buy: Home Furniture Event (Until Oct 22) 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Days of Tech Deals (Oct 12-16) 
- WestJet: Thanksgiving Sale (Book by Oct 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: WagJag.com  Extra $2 Off Promo Code  $13 for $30 towards Lindt Chocolate (57% Off) 
- LivingSocial: Best of the Best Deals (Until Oct 17) 
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: Up to 72% Off Facials 
- Eaglequest Golf: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- Arthur Murray Dance Studio: $30 for Ten Drop-In Dance Classes or Practice Parties (70% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for an instant reusable magic heat/cooling reusable pad (value of $99) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $19 for a Swarovski Elements Necklace and Earrings (a $95 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 14) 
- Air Canada: Canada is on Sale (Book by Oct 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 15 Deals:

- Zenbanx: Free $50 Promotion + $10 Sign-Up Bonus! 
- LivingSocial.com: Surprise Sale  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Oct 15-16) 
- Gojis Frozen Yogurt Royal Oak Calgary: $18 for $30 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (40% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $85 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $79.99 for an Original InStyler 1.25-inch Rotating Styling hair Iron  taxes included (value of $161) 
- WagJag Product: $54 for a Bluetooth Smart Travel Blood Pressure Monitor (a $194.77 Value) 
- Last Chance: WagJag.com  Extra $2 Off Promo Code  $13 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate (57% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Oct 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 16 Deals:

- Entertainment Book: 15% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Nov 9) 
- The Wellness Body and Spa: $125 for One or $239 for Two Anti-Aging or Acne Treatments (Up to 52% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Comedy Show Tickets + Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (41% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $39.99 for an Ultra Soft Microfleece Sheet set by Lauren Taylor, available in 6 colors  taxes included (46% off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Smart Box (a $29 Value) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Oct 15-16) 
- Reminder: Gojis Frozen Yogurt Royal Oak Calgary  $18 for $30 Worth of Frozen Yogurt (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Strathmore Golf Club  $85 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $169 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Reminder: Zenbanx  Free $50 Promotion + $10 Sign-Up Bonus (New Customers Only) 
- Extended: Air Canada  Canada Sale (Book by Oct 18) 
- WestJet: Promo Code  25% Off Flights within Canada (Book by Oct 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 17 Deals:

- Uber: Calgary Launch Promotion  Get up to 3 Free Rides (Until Oct 18) 
- Abes Restaurant: $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $29 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for a character necklace made with Swarovski Elements, 4 models  taxes included (value of 62$) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 17  Dec 12) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Get 18,500 Bonus Points When you Spend $75 (Oct 17-18) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Oct 16  Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 18 Deals:

- The Body Centre: $12 for 10 Kickboxing Classes or$19 for a Month of Unlimited Kickboxing Classes (76% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $15 for a pair of stainless steel Huggies Hoop Earrings, 8 models  taxes included (value of $33) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 Coupon (Until Nov 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: TGIF Weekend Sale  Up to 50% Off the Hottest Items (Oct 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 19 Deals:

- Salt-N-Pepa: $26.30 for One General Admission Ticket on October 25 at 8 p.m. (up to $52.60 value) 
- Anahata Energy Yoga Studio: Up to 73% Off Yoga 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $139 for 12 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments or $99 for 8 Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $26.99 for a 3-Month Supply of Garcinia Cambogia Plus, appetite suppressant capsules  taxes included (value of $79) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a 6-in-1 Pen (a $30 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 19-25) 
- Milestones: Seafood Event  25% Off Entire Seafood Menu (Oct 15-31) 
- McDonalds: Monopoly Coast to Coast (Oct 13  Nov 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 20 Deals:

- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- Green Leaf Health Centre: $35 for One-Hour Acupuncture Session (63% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $86 for Monster N-Tune On-Ear Headphones, 3 colors  taxes included (value of $171) 
- WagJag Product: $189 for 6 Pack Fitness Voyager Backpack (a $299 Value) 
- Last Chance: Abes Restaurant  $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $29 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: Salt-N-Pepa : $26.30 for One General Admission Ticket on October 25 at 8 p.m. (up to $52.60 value) 
- Cineplex: FREE Movies on Community Day (Oct 24) 
- WestJet: 2-Day Seat Sale (Oct 20-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 21 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (Oct 21) 
- Sport Chek: Anniversary Sale  40-60% Off Select Items + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 21-26) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $69 for a 30- or $85 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- Snap Fitness Riverbend: $31 for Gym Membership. Four Options Available (85% Off) 
- FIGHT2FITNESS: $20 for 30 Fitness and Kickboxing Classes ($299 Value) 
- Pizza Brew: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $49.99 for a Mambo 28 split wheeled duffle bag  taxes included (value of $149) 
- WagJag Product: $64 for a Crystal Care Professional Sonic Toothbrush (a $180 Value) 
- Reminder: Salt Crystal  $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 22 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 22-23) 
- Cloud9lashes: Up to 73% Off Eyelash Extensions 
- Extreme Pita: $15 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies or $45 for One Classic Pita Platter (Up to 50% Off) 
- Pic By Sid: $29 for One-Hour In-Studio Photo Session Package (94% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $18 for an Aduro Case for iPhone 5/5s with Kick-Stand and Credit Card Compartment  taxes included (value of $46) 
- Staples: Custom Calendars from Staples Starting at $5.65 
- Last Chance: Salt-N-Pepa: $26.30 for One General Admission Ticket on October 25 at 8 p.m. (up to $52.60 value) 
- Roots: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Entire Store (Oct 22-25) 
- PUMA.ca: Private Sale  Up to 75% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Oct 21-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 23 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Oct 22-23) 
- Calgary Hot Yoga: $39 for 10-Class Pass, or 30 Days of Unlimited Yoga Classes (68% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $15 for an Ergonomic Winter Sports Mask  taxes and shipping included (value of $34) 
- Hydroxycut: Up to 59% off Hydroxycut Lean Protein Bars 
- Reminder: Extreme Pita  $15 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies or $45 for One Classic Pita Platter (Up to 50% Off) 
- A&W: $3 for Chubby Chicken Burger (Until Nov 8) 
- Starbucks Store: Fall Sale  Save 20-25% Off Select Items (Until Oct 30) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Oct 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 24 Deals:

- Royal Board Shop: $35 for a Gold or $45 for a Platinum Tune-Up for Skis or a Snowboard (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29 for an Alessa Resizable Freshwater Pearl and Swarovski Elements ring  taxes included (value of $120) 
- Reminder: Calgary Hot Yoga  $39 for 10-Class Pass, or 30 Days of Unlimited Yoga Classes (68% Off) 
- Reminder: Bona Roma  $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Carters OshKosh: Extra 25% Off Everything Promo Code (Until Oct 25) 
- Sport Chek: Save up to 25% Off with SCENE Card (Oct 24-25) 
- Cineplex: Community Day  FREE Movies + $2 Popcorn, Drinks or Candy (Oct 24 at 9am)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 25 Deals:

- Canniest Productions: $20 for Two or $40 for Four Tickets to Edmonton Taboo Show, Presented (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $139 for an 84-piece Josef Strauss high quality stainless steel flatware set (value of $280) 
- Montanas BBQ and Bar: 2 Can Dine for $19.99 (Until Nov 1) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 25% Off Everything + Free Shipping on All Orders (Oct 24-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 26 Deals:

- GROUPON: Monster of a Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 26-27) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Empanada Queen: $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $79 for a Lacoste woven shirt, 13 models available  taxes included (up to 56% off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a 5-Piece Set Travel Organizer (a $39 Value) 
- Last Chance: Calgary Hot Yoga  $39 for 10-Class Pass, or 30 Days of Unlimited Yoga Classes (68% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Oct 26  Nov 1) 
- Golf Town: Extra 15% Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping (Oct 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 27 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON: Sitewide Promo Code  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Oct 26-27) 
- Naturalase: $108 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on an Extra-Small, $148 for a Small, or $207 for a Medium Area (Up to 83% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $60 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown: $30 for 5 or $70 for 10 Ballet Barre Classes (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $69.99 for a Grand Patrician Egyptian Cotton 1000 TC sheet set (57% off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Swarovski Inspired Stardust Double Magnetic Bracelet (a $95 Value) 
- Reminder: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Reminder: Empanada Queen  $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- KFC: New Winter Savings Coupons (Until Dec 13) 
- Red Lobster: Get 15% Off Your Entire Check Coupon (Oct 27  Nov 8) 
- Toys R Us: Lowest Prices of the Season (Oct 23-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 28 Deals:

- Music Centre Canada: $59 for Four or $115 for Eight 30-Minute Guitar, Drum, Ukulele, or Bass Lessons (Up to 52% Off) 
- Teasers Hair Design & Esthetics: $39 for a Haircut Package with Optional Color or Partial Highlights (Up to 55% Off) 
- Soldiers of Fitness: $39 for 12 Basic Training Boot Camp Classes (86% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $99.99 for a 400 Amp Peak with 13,500 mAh Portable Car Battery Bundle (value of $149) 
- WagJag Product: $99 for a Prodigy Varsity Duffel 300 (a $164.99 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 28) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Nov 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 29 Deals:

- GROUPON: Scary Low Prices Sale  Markdowns up to Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Oct 29-31) 
- Prime Spot Restaurant and Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Pizza, Pasta, and Italian Cuisine for Two or $24 for $50 for Four (52% Off) 
- DMs Photography  $33 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images ($299 Value) 
- Brite Studios: $29 for Brite Studios Fitness Classes for Children, Teens, or Adults (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $19.99 for 1 or 2 Wine Chiller sets  taxes included (up to 47%) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 63% off iGloves 
- Reminder: Teasers Hair Design & Aesthetics  $39 for a Haircut Package with Optional Color or Partial Highlights (Up to 55% Off) 
- Landmark Cinemas: 20% Off Event  20% Off Admission Tickets and Concession (Oct 23  Nov 5) 
- Save.ca: Save up to $26 in Grocery Coupons!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 30 Deals:

- Banff Trail Riders: $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $44.99 for a pair of «SheepDawgs» 13-inch microfiber boots, by DAWGS (value of $103) 
- Subco Inc.: $20 for a 12-Issue Subscription to SELF Magazine (a $47 Value) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $33 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images ($299 Value) 
- Reminder: Prime Spot Restaurant and Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Pizza, Pasta, and Italian Cuisine for Two or $24 for $50 for Four (52% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Markdowns up to an Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Oct 29-31) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (Oct 30  Nov 1)
- Air Canada: Halloween Seat Sale  15% Off Flights within North America (Book by Nov 1) 
- WestJet: Promo Code  15% Off Flights between the U.S. and Canada (Book by Nov 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 31 Deals:

- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $85 for Six Laser Acne Treatments and Two Glycolic Peels ($298 Value) 
- Tuango Product: $25 for a Mystery Jewelry Bag with 3 stunning pieces  shipping included (value of $172) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Scary Low Prices Sale  Up to Extra 30% Off Select Deals (Oct 29-31) 
- Reminder: Peter Parvez Custom Made  $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- PUMA.ca: Extra 30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 29  Nov 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 1 Deals:

- Travel Hacking: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Lightning Family Martial Arts: Up to 84% Off Martial Arts 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for an Aduro Noise-cancelling Bluetooth Sweat-proof headset (value of $102) 
- Harveys: Family Bundle for $18.99 Coupon (Until Nov 5) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Purchase Today, 35% Off Your Purchase Tomorrow (Nov 1-2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 2 Deals:

- Silver Beauty Spa: $25 for One Pedicure and 25% Off Spa Service at Next Visit ($45 Value) 
- Pour Beer Market & Grill: $30 for a Pizza Meal with Draft Beer or House Wine for Two or $60 for Four (42% Off) 
- Emerald SPA: $49 for the 50-Minute Anti-Aging Facial (59% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $34.99 for a glass top watch case, 2 models available (up to 45% off) 
- Subco Inc.: $20 for a 1-Year Subscription to GQ Magazine (a $59 Value) 
- Last Chance: Banff Trail Riders  $39 for a Winter Sleigh Ride for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Reminder: Travel Hacking  AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Nov 2-8) 
- GROUPON: 12 Days of Doorbusters  New Deals Daily (Nov 1-12) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (Nov 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 3 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Nov 3) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29 for a complete high-quality 24 makeup brush set  taxes included (value of $120) 
- Imagine Letters: Up to 80% off Custom Letter Art Prints and Frames 
- Last Chance: Hudsons Bay  Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Until Nov 3) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (Nov 2-3) 
- WestJet: Hawaii Flight Sale and Hawaii Vacation Packages Sale (Nov 3-6) 
- Subway: National Sandwich Day  Buy a Sub and Drink, Get 2nd Sub Free (Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 4 Deals:

- Tangerine Bank: FREE $50 Sign-Up Bonus + Earn Triple Interest of 2.40% (Until Dec 31) 
- Paint Parti: $50 for a Painting Party for 2, $100 for 4, $150 for 6, or $350 for Up to 15 (Up to 48% Off) 
- Western Canadian Furnace Company: $199 for Furnace Cleaning Services with Tune-Up ($419.85 Value) 
- DC Dance Club: $30 for Four Kids/youth Group Classes in Latin, Ballroom, Hip-hop, or Breakdance (53% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $115 for a WiFi 1080p Full-HD Waterproof Sports Camera with 2-inch screen (value of $184) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 41% off Womens Perfume 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 4) 
- Second Cup: Buy One, Get Second Free  Every Wednesday in November 2-5PM

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 6 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 6) 
- Hedley: $48.50 for One G-Pass for Hello World Tour 2016 on Friday, May 13, at 7 p.m. (30% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $89 for a Hollywood Red Carpet Laser Teeth-Whitening Treatment (64% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a Charm Watch bracelet, 4 models available (value of $52) 
- WagJag Product: $25 for 3 Seamless Sports Bras (a $49 Value) 
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon When you Spend $25 (Until Dec 3) 
- Air Canada: Flights within North America Seat Sale (Book by Nov 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 7 Deals:

- Costco Wholesale Canada: $55 for a New, One-Year Gold Star Membership with a $10 Costco Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons (C$97.48 Value) 
- Demi Lovato & Nick Jonas: $64 for one G-Pass on August 27, 2016, at 7 p.m. (up to $73.95 value) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a Ciel Bracelet and Earring Set made with Crystals from Swarovski (value of $172) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  $1,00,000 Holiday Giveaway  1,000s of Bonus Discounts + $1,00 Shopping Spree Every Hour (Nov 5-7) 
- Harveys: $7.49 Chicken Meal Deal Coupon (Until Nov 12) 
- Best Buy: One-Day Sale (Nov 7) 
- WagJag: Extra $10 Off on $60 Purchase Promo Code (Nov 6-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 8 Deals:

- PUSH Cycling Studio: $35 for a 5, $65 for a 10 or $49 for One Month Unlimited Spin Classes (Up to 65% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a sun visor Bluetooth hands-free speakerphone car kit (value of $69) 
- Reminder: Costco Wholesale Canada  $55 for a New, One-Year Gold Star Membership with a $10 Costco Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons (44% Off) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for only $6 (Nov 2-15) 
- WestJet: 5-Day Seat Sale (Book by Nov 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 9 Deals:

- Last Chance: Costco Wholesale Canada  $55 for a New, One-Year Gold Star Membership with a $10 Costco Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons (44% Off) 
- Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar: $25 for $50 or $50 for $100 Groupon to Steak Seafood and Wine Bar (Up to 50% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Parging Perfectors: $299 for $600 to Spend Toward Parging or Stucco (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29 for a Dana Pearl Adjustable Bracelet with Swarovski Zirconia (value of $103) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a Ventev iPhone Case (a $99.56 Value) 
- Cineplex: Buy $40 Gift Card, Get a $40 Holiday Gift Bundle (Nov 4  Jan 3) 
- Adidas.ca: Friends and Family Sale  Save 30-40% Off (Nov 6-9) 
- Tim Hortons: FREE Donut Coupon with Interac Flash Payment (Until Nov 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 10 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: GROUPON  $10 for $15 Starbucks Card eGift (33% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Veterans Day Sale  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Oct 9-11) 
- Amaze Arts: $18 for a Kids Candle Making Class for One, $35 for Two, or $69 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Enoteca: $79 for a Wine Tasting for Two with Food Pairing (67% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $49.99 for a Blanc de Blancs 1000 TC Cotton rich sheet set (60% off) 
- Nestlé Canada: $12 for 2 Smarties Advent Calendars (a $20 Value) 
- Reminder: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $25 for $50 or $50 for $100 Groupon to Steak Seafood and Wine Bar (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Sbarro  $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- McDonalds: 50% Off Any More-Ning McWrap (Nov 9-15) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase; and 35% Off at Old Navy (Nov 10-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 11 Deals:

- Matthew Good: $30 for Standard Floor Seating on Saturday, November 21, at 8 p.m. (up to $50 value) 
- Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary: $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Body Advantage Massage: $45 for 1-Hour Swedish Massage (47% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $99.99 for a Philips Original Clock Radio with docking station for iPhone/iPod (value of $333) 
- Kaboom Fireworks: Up to 71% off Fireworks Kits 
- Reminder: Rampage City Paintball  $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  $10 for $15 Starbucks Card eGift (33% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 11) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  25% Off Womens Swimwear, 30% Off Dresses, Up to 60% Off Clearance Shoes (Nov 11) 
- Bluenotes: Flash Sale  40% Off Entire Store and Sitewide (Nov 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 12 Deals:

- Grizzly Cage: $49 for One Month of Unlimited Kickboxing Classes ($160 Value) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown: $148 for Laser Hair Removal in Downtown Calgary (79% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $11.99 for a LED Dog collar, 3 sizes available  taxes included (value of $34) 
- PÜR Gum: $24 for 24-pack Holiday Bundle of PUR Gum (a $55 Value) 
- Reminder: Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale  30% Off Regular Priced Items, Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Nov 10-15) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Nov 22) 
- Starbucks: BOGO  Buy One Holiday Drink, Get One Free (Nov 12-15, 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: Lucky 7th Birthday  Get 7%, $7, $70, $700 or $7,000 to spend on Groupon (Nov 13) 
- LivingSocial.com: Friday the 13th Sale  Extra 13% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 13) 
- Threes a Party Tour w/ Jason Blaine, Tebey, and James Otto: $22 for General Admission on November 19 at 8 p.m. (up to $36.20 value) 
- Brushing and Beyond: $99 for a Hi-Power Whip Furnace Cleaning with Sanitizing (Up to 52% Off) 
- Snap Fitness Calgary: $25 for 1-Month Gym Membership, Personal Training & More (91% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $49.99 for your choice of Adrien Lewis 3-piece duvet cover set (up to 60% off) 
- Debonair Creations Inc.: $14 for 2 Pairs of Heat Impact Thick Thermal Socks (a $39.98 Value) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $389.95 for Dyson DC42 Animal Upright Vacuum (Nov 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 14 Deals:

- WestJet: Promo Code  40% Off All Flights within Canada (Book by Nov 15) 
- Rusty Wallace Racing Experience: $64 for a 3-lap Shotgun Ride-Along Experience ($129 value) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $59.99 for a 6-piece Grand Patrician 1100tc Egyptian cotton rich sheet set  taxes included (65% off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 14  Dec 12) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  75% Off Zwilling J.A. Henckels Non-Stick Frying Pans (Nov 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 15 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sunday Funday  Discover Sunday Fun Deals Near you 
- Multisportscanada.com: $15 for Entry for One to The Great Sweater Run 2K, $20 for 5K, or $22 for 10K on Saturday, November 28 (Up to 51% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for an Aduro Carabiner Portable Power Bank with a Keychain Hook (value of $46) 
- Joe Fresh: Friends & Family Sale  25% Off All Regular Price Items (Nov 14-15) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  60% Off Glucksteinhome Pre-lit Tree + 50% Off Ornaments and Holiday Decor (Nov 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 16 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Nov 16-17) 
- Il Divo: Amor & Pasión  $99 for One G-Pass on Sunday, November 8, at 7:30 p.m. (43% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $30 for a Womens or $40 for a Mens Brazilian Wax (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a Moose Lodge Collection bundle by Gourmet du Village (value of $63) 
- Therma-Relief Inc.: Up to 85% off Instant Reusable Heat Pads 
- Last Chance: Multisportscanada.com  $15 for Entry for One to The Great Sweater Run 2K, $20 for 5K, or $22 for 10K on Saturday, November 28 (Up to 51% Off) 
- Sears: Sears Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Nov 12-22) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Save up to 64% Off Guess Parkas (Nov 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 17 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Nov 16-17) 
- Impactful Beauty: $39 for Custom Hot-Towel Facial for One or $75 for Two or $115 for Three Hot-Towel Facials (Up to 68% Off) 
- Mr. Schnapps: $29 for Dinner with Appetizers for Two or $55 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Derma Vital: $79 for 2 Professional Eye Area Treatments & Eyelash Treatments (34% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for an Xtreme Phone Power Pack Case for iPhone 5/5s  taxes included (value of $40) 
- PerfectSense: $49 for a 1500TC Duvet Comforter  Shipping Included (a $150 Value) 
- Reminder: Artopia Studios Inc.  $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Black Friday Pre-Sale 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale (Until Nov 22) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Up to 52% Off KitchenAid Stand Mixer (Nov 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 18 Deals:

- EXTENDED: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 18) 
- LivingSocial.com: Pre-Black Friday Sale  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 18-20) 
- Baby Dental Fair: FREE Childrens Workshop at Triwood Community Centre (Nov 21, 11am-2pm) 
- Mission Health Centre: $69 for Two Guinot Lifting Facials or $89 for One Lifting Facial with Oxygenation (Up to 75% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Tuango Product: 62.99$ for 20 books from the Little Miss and Mr Men collection in english only (value of $105) 
- Thane Direct Canada: $49 for a MAX Fitness Pro (a $79.99 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 18) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $179.99 for Calvin Klein Mens Wool Suits  Save 60% Off (Nov 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 19 Deals:

- Entertainment Book: Pre-Black Friday Sale  All 2016 Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off) 
- Massage-U-Well: $39 for One or $99 for Three Acupuncture Treatments (Up to 53% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre: $135 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments a Small Area (82% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a diversified bundle of Holiday cards by Pierre Belvédère (value of $85) 
- Chatelaine Magazine: $20 for a 1-Year Chatelaine Magazine Subscription with $5 Shoppers Drug Mart Card and Stylish Watch (a $74.87 Value) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Pre-Black Friday Sale  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 18-20) 
- Swiss Chalet: $24.99 for Deluxe Delivery Dinner for 2 Coupon (Until Nov 29) 
- Aeroplan: Earn up to 40,000 Bonus Miles during Converting Points Promotion (Nov 16  Dec 21) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $29.99 for Fashion Boots by Lexi & Abbie  Save up to 66% Off (Nov 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 20 Deals:

- nCrowd.ca has Foreclosed and rebanded to BoomStreet 
- GROUPON: Black Friday Preview Weekend  Save up to 80% Off (Nov 20-22) 
- The Blue House: $38 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $76 for $100 for Four or More (24% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- TopNotch Cleaning: $99 for House Cleaning or $159 for Window Cleaning for Up to 2,500 Square Feet with Optional Move-Out Cleaning Services (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for Aduro Amplify Bluetooth Headphones with lifetime warranty (value of $115) 
- TVA Publications: Up to 83% off Print or Digital Subscriptions to Style at Home Magazine 
- Reminder: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Entertainment.com Pre-Black Friday Sale  All 2016 Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Save up to 60% Off) 
- Country Hills Golf Club: Black Friday Golf Sale (Nov 19-22) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  70% Off GlucksteinHome European Down Duvet (Nov 20) 
- McDonalds: FREE McCafe Coffee (Nov 20-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 21 Deals:

- Yuk Yuks Calgary: $20 for Standup Comedy for Two, December 27June 30 (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $125 for a Via Rail 3-piece ultra lightweight luggage set  taxes included (value of $517) 
- Reminder: Optiks International  $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $52 with New Coupons this Month 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 21  Dec 12) 
- Marks: Friends & Family Event  Extra 20% Off Entire Store (Nov 20-22) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Save up to 65% Off Buffalo David Bitton Mens Jeans or Sweaters (Nov 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 22 Deals:

- Osteria De Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- Tuango Product: As little as 29.99$ for a JBL Micro portable speaker, 2 models available (up to 42% off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Black Friday Preview Weekend  Save up to 80% Off (Nov 20-22) 
- Reminder: Yuk Yuks Calgary  $20 for Standup Comedy for Two, December 27June 30 (50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Nov 20-25) 
- Well.ca: Holiday Toy Sale  15% Off All Regular Priced Toys Promo Code (Nov 20-22) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  70% Off Sealy Posturepedic Proback Mattress Set (Nov 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 23 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals Promo Code (Nov 23) 
- Sana Spa: $65 for One or $129 for Two 60-Minute Massages (Up to 46% Off)
- MetaBody: $15 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or $25 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (96% Off) 
- Cochrane Bridal Fair: $12 for One Admission on Saturday, January 23  10:00AM (40% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $59.99 for a set of 6 «BEST SELLER» books from Éditions les Malins (value of $97) 
- WagJag Product: $15 for a 12 Pack of Oral B-Compatible Toothbrush Heads (a $60 Value) 
- Reminder: Osteria De Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- Black Friday 2015: Coming soon on Friday, November 27, 2015 
- Starbucks: Merry Mondays  Sepcial Holiday Offers Every Monday Afternoon (Nov 23  Dec 7) 
- Air Canada: Canada is on Sale (Book by Nov 23) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $99.99 for Mens Calvin Klein Puffer Jacket or Wool Jacket  Save $150 (Nov 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 24 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- GROUPON: Extra 10% Off Food & Drink Deals Promo Code (Nov 24) 
- LivingSocial.com: Thanksgiving Sale  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 23-26) 
- Dent Clinic: $20 for One or $35 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs, or $70 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 61% Off) 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Subs, Pizza, and Pasta for Pickup (45% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for 1, $150 for 3, or $225 for 5 Microdermabrasions with Ayurvedic Facial Session (72% Off) 
- Reminder: MetaBody  $15 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or $25 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (96% Off) 
- IKEA: Black Friday Week  Save All Week Long (Nov 23-29) 
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sneak Peek Flyer (Nov 27-30) 
- Walmart: Black Friday Flyer is available now (Nov 27-29) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  43% Off Nespresso VertuoLine Bundle (Nov 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 25 Deals:

- Tangerine Bank: FREE $50 Sign-Up Bonus + Earn Triple Interest of 2.40% (Until Dec 31) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Things To Do Deals Promo Code (Nov 25) 
- Tahiti Tans: $35 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Massages with Optional Aromatherapy (Up to 59% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada South: $60 for a month of 30-minute guitar lessons (50% Off) 
- Reminder: TRAVEL HACKING  Amex Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Best Buy: Pre-Black Friday VIP Sale (Nov 26) 
- Marks: Black Friday Sale on Now  Save up to 70% Off (Nov 25-30) 
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week Starts Now! 
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Sale  Doorcrashers up to 60% Off (Nov 25  30) 
- Costco: Black Friday Event  Save on Exclusive Online Offers 
- Air Canada: Black Friday Sale on Flights WorldWide (Book by Nov 29) 
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale  7 Days to Save (Nov 24-30) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  Up to 68% Off Calvin Klein Buffer Coats (Nov 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 26 Deals:

- GROUPON: Local Blockbusters Sale  Select Deals up to 70% Off (Nov26) 
- Shear Essence Hair: Up to 59% Off Eyelash Extensions 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Mudita Massage & Wellness: $54.99 for a Prenatal Body Butter Wrap or $64.99 for a Deep-Tissue Massage (45% Off) 
- Last Chance: Yuk Yuks Calgary  $20 for Standup Comedy for Two, December 27June 30 (50% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Black Friday Sale + Early Bird Deals Now (Nov 26-27) 
- Canadian Tire: Red Thursday & Black Friday Sale  Lowest Prices of the Year (Nov 26-29) 
- The Childrens Place: Black Friday  50% Off Everything + Free Shipping Every Order (Nov 25-27) 
- Lids.ca: Black Friday Sale  35% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping (Nov 25-27) 
- Banana Republic: Black Friday  50% Off Sweaters & 40% Off the Rest of Your Purchase (Nov 26-27) 
- GAP: Black Friday Sale  50% Off Everything Promo Code (Nov 26-27) 
- PUMA.ca: Black Friday Sale  Up to 30% Off + Extra 30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 25-29) 
- The Source: Black Friday Sale on Now (Nov 26  Dec 2) 
- Costco: Black Friday Offers  Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 26  Dec 6) 
- Entertainment Book: Black Friday Sale  40% Off All 2016 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 25-30) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  50% Off Womens Sweaters (Nov 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Black Friday (Friday, November 27, 2015)!

I posted a pretty comprehensive list of all the best Black Friday deals here: 

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2015...es-nov-27.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 27 Deals:

- Black Friday 2015: Best Black Friday Deals & Sales (Nov 27) 
- GROUPON: Black Friday Deals  Up to 80% Off Amazing Brands + Local Blockbusters (Nov 27) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  75% Off Luggage (Nov 27) 
- City and Colour with guest Shakey Graves: $44 for One G-Pass Ticket on Saturday, June 11, 2016, at 7:30 p.m.(up to $62.50 value) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $40 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 56% Off) 
- Diva Lite Laser Spa: $59 for Two 30-Minute Teeth Whitening Sessions (76% Off) 
- Starbucks Store: Black Friday Savings Online (Nov 25-29) 
- Joe Fresh: Black Friday Weekend  Up to 50% Off Select Merchandise + Extra 25% Off Clearance (Nov 27-29) 
- ZARA: Black Friday Sale  30% Off Entire Collection (Nov 27) 
- Aritzia: Black Friday  Up to 50% Off Everything (Nov 27) 
- Golf Town: Black Friday Weekend Deals (Nov 26-29) 
- Staples: Black Friday Specials (Nov 27-29) 
- SHOP.CA: Black Friday Week  Daily Door Crashers Deals 
- Ebates.ca: Black Friday Sale  Get Double Cash Back at over 200 Stores (Nov 27) 
- Buytopia.ca: Black Friday Blowout  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 26  Dec 1) 
- WagJag.com: Black Friday & Cyber Monday Promo Code  Extra $5 Off Sitewide (Nov 27-30) 
- Dynamite: Black Friday Sale  30% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 27) 
- Forever 21: Black Friday Sale  Up to 70% Off Fall Favourites + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 27) 
- Babies R Us: Black Friday Sale  1/2 Price Event (Nov 27  Dec 3) 
- Toys R Us: Black Friday Sale  1/2 Price Event (Nov 27  Dec 3) 
- Chapters Indigo: Black Friday Sale  1000s of Items at Amazing Prices (Nov 27-29) 
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sale (Nov 27-30) 
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday 3-Day Event (Nov 27-29) 
- Hudsons Bay: Black Friday Weekend  Save up to 50% Off (Nov 27-29) Black Friday 2015: Best Black Friday Deals & Sales (Nov 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Most Black Friday sales now extend over the weekend leading to up to Cyber Monday. I updated my Black Friday post from yesterday with all the sales that's still available:

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2015...nov-28-29.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 28 Deals:

- Black Friday Weekend 2015: List of Best Shopping Deals & Sales (Nov 28-29) 
- GROUPON: Shop Locallly  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 28-29) 
- GROUPON: Black Friday Weekend Bonanza  100s of Doorbusters up to 80% Off (Nov 27-29) 
- Choklat: $10 for One Box of Handmade Chocolate Truffles ($20 Value) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 50% Off Sitewide + $5 Shipping All Orders 
- GAP: Black Saturday  40% Off Everything Promo Code (Nov 28) 
- TOMS Shoes: Up to 25% Off Sale Styles + Extra 10% Of Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 26-30) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  $50 for Hudsons Bay Collection Signature Stripe Throw  Save $45 (Nov 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 29 Deals:

- Black Friday Weekend 2015: List of Best Shopping Deals & Sales (Nov 28-29) 
- The Spice Chica: $55 for a How to Prep Sushi Makimonos Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $79 for the Jillian Michaels Bodyshred Training DVD collection (value of $149)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Cyber Monday (Monday, November 30, 2015)! Cyber Monday is the biggest online shopping day of the year.

I posted a comprehensive list of all the best Cyber Monday deals: 

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2015...v-30-2015.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 30 Deals:

- Cyber Monday 2015: Best Online Shopping Deals (Nov 30, 2015) 
- GROUPON: Cyber Monday Mania  100s of Goods Gift Ideas and Doorbusters (Nov 30) 
- LivingSocial.com: Cyber Monday Sale  Extra 25% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 30) 
- Spectrum Laser Training: $149 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $269 for a Medium, or $369 for a Large Area (Up to 75% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Canada: $394.99 for a Helicopter Snowshoe Adventure Package for 2 or $789.99 for 4 (30% Off) 
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 30) 
- Canadian Tire: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 30) 
- Gap, Banana Republic, Old Navy: Cyber Monday  40% Off Online Purchase Promo Code (Nov 30) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 30  Dec 1) 
- Sport Chek: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 60% Off Doorcraher Deals + Free Shipping on All Orders (Nov 30  Dec 2) 
- American Express: Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25K Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- HostGator.com: Cyber Monday  65% Off All Web Hosting Plans Promo Code (Nov 30) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  25% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 30) 
- SHOP.ca: Cyber Monday Deals  Save up to 83% Off (Nov 30) 
- PUMA.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 30% Off + Extra 30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 30) 
- Staples: Cyber Monday Deals (Nov 30) 
- TOMS Shoes: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 25% Off Sale Styles + Extra 10% Of Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 30) 
- Starbucks Store: Cyber Monday  $25 Off Orders Over $60 + Free Shipping (Nov 30) 
- Golf Town: Cyber Monday  20% Off Online Orders over $150 + Free Shipping (Nov 30) 
- Lids.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  30% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 30) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2015/11/lids-ca-cyber-monday-sale-30-off-sitewide-promo-code-free-shipping-nov-30.html 
- Costco.ca: Cyber Monday Event  Exclusive Online Offers 
- Babies R Us: Cyber Monday Deals (Nov 30) 
- Toys R Us: Cyber Monday Deals (Nov 30) 
- Buytopia.ca: Cyber Monday  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 30) 
- Amazon: Cyber Monday Deals Week 
- Air Canada Vacations: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 40% Off Vacation Packages (Book by Nov 30) 
- Air Canada: Cyber Monday Sale  15% Off Flights Promo Code (Book by Nov 30) 
- Walmart.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Exclusive Online Offers (Nov 30) 
- TheBay.com: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 30) 
- Hudsons Bay: One Day Sales  70% Off Gold Fine Jewellery (Nov 30) 
- Entertainment Book: Cyber Monday Sale  All 2016 Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 1 Deals:

- GROUPON: Help Give New Coats to Kids  Donate $1 & Get $10 Off Local Promo Code (Dec 1) 
- LivingSocial.com: Cyber Monday Sale Extended  Extra 25% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 30  Dec 1) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $19.99 for Calvin Klein Dress Shirts  Save 73% Off (Dec 1) 
- DIVA LITE LASER: Up to 72% Off Microderm 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: Up to 88% Off Laser Hair Removal 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $30 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $89.99 for an amazing Smart Watch phone  taxes included (value of $184) 
- TVA Publications: $8 for a 1-Year ELLE Canada Magazine Subscription (a $54 Value) 
- Last Chance: Choklat  $10 for One Box of Handmade Chocolate Truffles ($20 Value) 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Tuesday Sale  Up to 50% Off (Dec 1) 
- Costco.ca: 12 Days of Holiday Deals (Dec 1-12) 
- TheBay.com: Cyber Monday & Tuesday Sale  Up to 50% Off (Nov 30  Dec 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 2 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Dec 2-3) 
- Sana Spa: $25 for Updo or a Womens Haircut with Optional Shampoo and Scalp Massage (Up to 50% Off) 
- Trendimi: $19 for an Accredited Online Makeup-Artistry Course ($229 Value) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $12 for Ladies flannel PJ pants by Jockey, 8 models available (value of $29) 
- Bayard Presse Canada Inc.: $29 for Your Choice of Owlkids Magazines (a $59 Value  Newsstand Price) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 2) 
- Calgary Flames: 12 Days of Christmas  Special Offers Each Day (Dec 1-12) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas (Until Dec 6) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $79.99 for GlucksteinHome Sheet Set  Save $100 (Dec 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 3 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 2-3) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  50% Off Womens Boots (Dec 3) 
- Entertainment Book: Extended Cyber Monday  All Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Up to 62% Off) 
- Shillelaghs Pub: Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $36 for an Aduro Bluetooth Stereo Sports headset  taxes included (value of $115) 
- TVA Publications: Up to 75% off a 1-Year Subscription to Canadian Living Magazine 
- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off + Free Shipping Promo Code (Dec 3-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 4 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family Sale  Extra 15-20% Off Almost Anything (Dec 4-6) 
- Ananda Health: $35 for One or $99 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 59% Off) 
- Autodream: Up to 51% Off Oil Change with Inspection 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for a 6 Laser Hair Treatments, $149 for 3 Photofacials, or 3 Ultrasound Cavitation Treatments (83% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $59 for a Sportline SYNC FIT fitness band  taxes included (value of $103) 
- Neverland Sales: $12 for an Initial Necklace Made with Swarovski Elements (a $39 Value) 
- Reminder: Shillelaghs Pub  Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- PetSmart: Friends & Family Event  15% Off Entire Product Purchase & Services Coupon (Dec 3-6) 
- Marks: Customer Appreciation Sale  20% Off Entire Store (Dec 4-6) 
- IKEA: Winter Sale  Save up to 50% Off Select Items Storewide (Until Jan 4) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $549.95 for Vitamix Pro Series 200 Blender Bundle with Bonus  Save $200 (Dec 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 5 Deals:

- Rabbit Hill Snow Resort: $34.95 for Weekday or Weekend Lift Tickets with Optional Ski or Snowboard Rental for Two (Up to 55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $69.99 for 14 books from the Fafounet collection  tax included (value of $146) 
- Calgary Stampeders: Stamps Store & Locker Room Sale (Dec 5, 9am  3pm) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 5-12) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $19.99 for Womens Packaged Sleepwear or Mens Pajama Sets  Up to 60% Off (Dec 5) 
- WestJet: Save 30% Off All Flights within Canada (Book by Dec 6) 
- Air Canada: 30% Off Flights within Canada Seat Sale (Book by Dec 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 6 Deals:

- GROUPON: Customer Faves  Top Rated Restaurant, Spa, Things To Do & More Deals 
- Diva Lite Laser: $35 for One or $55 for Two 60-Minute Swedish Massages (Up to 80% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $20 for a pair of crystal Eclipse earrings, 4 colors available  taxes included (value of $62) 
- Last Chance: Hudsons Bay  Friends & Family Sale  Extra 15-20% Off Almost Anything (Dec 4-6) 
- Reminder: Rabbit Hill Snow Resort  $34.95 for Weekday or Weekend Lift Tickets with Optional Ski or Snowboard Rental for Two (Up to 55% Off) 
- Lids.ca: 30% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping (Dec 5-8) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  70% Off Beautyrest Queen Mattress Set (Dec 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 7 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points, No Annual Fee First Year, Get FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code FESTIVE (Dec 7) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  50% Off Mens Shoes and Boots (Dec 7) 
- Sam Rackett @ Cutting Room Floor: Up to 52% Off Haircuts 
- Himapan Canada: $45 for a Lotus-Leaf Painting Party for One or $85 for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Tania MediSpa: $199 for One Dermapen Microdermabrasion Session (33% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $25.99 for a pair of Dawgs FleeceDawgs mules for women, 6 colors available (value of $46) 
- House & Home: Up to 62% off a 1 to 2-Year Subscription to House & Home Magazine  Includes 2 Free BONUS Issues (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Entertainment Book  All Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Save up to 62% Off) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: Cyber Monday is Back  40% Off Your Purchase; and 35% Off at Old Navy (Dec 7-8) 
- Starbucks: Merry Mondays  50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage (Dec 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 8 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  75% Off Travelpro 2-Piece Luggage Sets (Dec 8) 
- All Derma Care: $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $339 for a Large Area (Up to 90% Off) 
- Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines: $69 for Wine-Tasting Class with a Food Pairing for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $69 for 1-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage (42% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for 11 books from the Des Albums Pour Lire Avec Toi collection  French only (value of $138) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a Pet Car Seat Cover (a $60 Value) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points, No Annual Fee First Year, Get FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: No New Weekly Instant Savings Coupons until December 21 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Dec 20) 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Days of Tech Deals  New Deal Everyday (Dec 7-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 9 Deals:

- Peigan Trail Storage: $39 for $80 Towards Storage Rental (51% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for a Detox Wrap, 2 Laser Body Treatments, and 2 Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $19.99 for a pair of stainless steel huggies hoop earrings by Italgem (value of $52) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 83% off Wooden Puzzles 
- Last Chance: Diva Lite Laser  $35 for One or $55 for Two 60-Minute Swedish Massages (Up to 80% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 9) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $53 in Holiday Coupon Offers 
- Air Canada: Promo Code  Canada and USA Seat Sale (Book by Dec 10) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $69.99 for Cashmere Sweaters by Lord & Taylor  Up to 61% Off (Dec 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 10 Deals:

- GROUPON: 1-Day Flash Sale  Extra 30% Off Spas & Beauty Deals Promo Code (Dec 10) 
- New Brighton Residents Association: $49 for 10 or $89 for 20 Adult Fitness Classes (Up to 72% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $35 for a Gold or $45 for a Platinum Tune-Up for Skis or a Snowboard (50% Off) 
- Rapid Response Heating: $299.99 for Air Duct Cleaning for 12 Vents with Air Sanitizer and Four Air Filters (45% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $15.99 for a Kids Plush backpack Charlie, 4 colors available  taxes included (value of $30) 
- TVA Publications: Up to 75% off a 1-Year Subscription to Canadian Living Magazine 
- Reminder: Bona Roma  $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping All Orders Sitewide, No Minimum Spend (Dec 8-10) 
- Starbucks Store: Today Only  $25 Off Orders Over $60 + Free Shipping (Dec 10) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Starting at $499.99 for Select Diamond Fine Jewellery  Save up to $3200 (Dec 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 11 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  30% Off Designer Brand Watches (Dec 11) 
- Entertainment Book: All 2016 Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Up to 60% Off) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $15 for a Burlesque & Wine Night Out for One or $25 for Two (Up to 58% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut + Partial Highlights or Ombré (47% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $14.99 for a quirky white camera lens mug  taxes included (value of $34) 
- VPI Canada Limited: $15.99 for Bolero Light Up LED Readers (a $32 Value) 
- GROUPON: Markdowns up to an Extra 20% Off on Select Goods (Dec 10-13) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off NHL Jerseys and NHL Fanwear Apparel + Free Shipping All Orders (Until Dec 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 12 Deals:

- Top Notch Cleaning Incorporated: $159 for House Cleaning Sessions or $199 for Move-Out Cleaning (Up to 70% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $75 for a pair of Michael Kors sunglasses  taxes included (value of $205) 
- Reminder: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6.49 Coupon (Until Dec 17) 
- GROUPON: $5 Deals  Huge Selection of Deals Available 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $29.99 for Mikasa Cheers 8-Piece Glass Set  Save 79% Off (Dec 12) 
- Best Buy: Friends and Family Sale (Dec 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: 12 Days to Save the Holidays  Up to 50% Off Select Deals (Dec 13-25) 
- Imagine Letters: $10 for Custom Letter-Art Print with Up to Eight Letters and Optional Frame (Up to 82% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29.99 for a luxurious 3-piece crystal jewelry set Made With Swarovski Elements (value of $102) 
- Chapters Indigo: Buy One Toy, Get One 50% Off (Dec 12-13) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $159 for Le Creuset Cast Iron French Oven  Save $240 (Dec 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 14 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to 50% Off Massages, Facials, Saunas & More Deals (Dec 14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $24.99 for Perry Ellis Mens Tops -Save 67% Off (Dec 14) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code MERRY (Dec 14) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- EW Cleaning: $39.99 for 2 or $59.99 for 3 Hours of Residential House Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for a Grand Patrician 8-piece Supima cotton towel set (value of $139) 
- Staples: Custom Photo Books from Staples Starting at $16.95 (61% Off) 
- GROUPON: 12 Days to Save the Holidays  Up to 50% Off Select Deals (Dec 13-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 15 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Easy Gifts for Hard-To-Gift People  Up to 50% Off (Dec 15) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Save up to 65% Off Womens Handbags (Dec 15) 
- The Body Shop: $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Makeup, Bath & Body Care, Fragrance Products, and Gifts (50% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $9.99 for a pair of adorable girls earrings  taxes included (value of $34) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 63% off Dreams Bamboo Sheet Sets 
- Reminder: Eaglequest Golf Dome  $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Walmart.ca: Online Toy Event + Top 20 Toys by Toy Testers (Until Dec 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 16 Deals:

- Autodream: Remote Car Starter Blow-Out Sale (Until Dec 31) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Gifts for Her, Gifts for Him, Gifts Under $50  Up to 50% Off (Dec 16) 
- Mt Norquay: $21 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (Up to 35% Off) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Introductory Facials or $150 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $13.99 for a pair of cosy winter gloves with 3 touch tips (value of $40) 
- Hipstreet: Up to 47% off Hipstreet Universal Tablet Stands 
- Reminder: The Body Shop  $15 for $30 Worth of Natural Skincare, Makeup, Bath & Body Care, Fragrance Products, and Gifts (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 16) 
- Best Buy: Best Gifts Sale (Dec 16) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  70% Off Diamond, Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald Fine Jewellery (Dec 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 17 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Top Selling Gifts  Markdowns up to 70% Off Local Deals (Dec 17) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $19.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Dress Shirts  Save 73% Off (Dec 17) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code HOLIDAY (Dec 17-18) 
- Sea Fish n Chips: $15 for Seafood Meal for Two or $30 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Divine Touch Organic Cleaning: $49 for 1 or $129 for 3 Sessions of Two Hours of House Cleaning (62% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $24.99 for your choice of Italgem mens bracelet  taxes included (value of up to $114) 
- Purely Inspired: $21 for Purely Inspired Plant-Based Protein Plus Free Shaker Cup (a $34 Value) 
- Reminder: Mt Norquay  $21 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (Up to 35% Off) 
- Reminder: Autodream  Remote Car Starter Blow-Out Sale (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 18 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Trending Gifts Going Fast  Markdowns up to 70% Off (Dec 18) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  40% Off Womens & Mens Watches (Dec 18) 
- Soul Connexion: $42 for 10 Yoga and Fitness Classes, or $46 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 72%Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $19.99 for a microfiber sheet set with lace trim hem  taxes included (up to 61% off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a Silver Petal Tri-Set Made with Swarovski Elements (a $101 Value) 
- Reminder: Sea Fish n Chips  $15 for Seafood Meal for Two or $30 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: FREE Portrait Package Coupon  $115 Value (Until Jan 31) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Free Shipping on Every Order. No Minimum Purchase (Dec 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 19 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $14.99 for Mens CK and Tommy Hilfiger Multi-Pack Underwear and Undershirts  Up to 60% Off (Dec 19) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to 50% Off Dining Gifts, Golf Packages, Massages & More (Dec 19) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $65 for Detox Services. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $11.99 for a U-BAND armband compatible with iPhone 4/4s and 5/5S (value of $29) 
- Last Chance: Mt Norquay  $21 for One-Day All-Inclusive Lift Ticket with Option for Ski or Snowboard Rental (Up to 35% Off) 
- Reminder: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Dec 19-21) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 50% Off Entire Store and Online (Dec 18-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 20 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Buy 1, Get 2 FREE Select Luggage (Dec 20) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Good Times Makes Great Gifts  Up to 50% Off (Dec 20) 
- Signal Hill Chiropractic and Wellness Group: $39 for a 60- or $69 for a 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (57% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $16 for your choice of 2600 mAh Xtreme Power Stick  taxes included (value of $40) 
- WestJet: Last Minute Sell-Offs Sale (Book by Dec 20) 
- Air Canada: Save on Flights within Canada (Book by Dec 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 21 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra $10 Off Massages and Facials Promo Code (Dec 21) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $39.99 for Maxwell & Williams Dinnerware Boxed Sets  Up to 73% Off (Dec 21) 
- Boxing Day 2015: Coming Soon on Saturday, December 26, 2015 
- Boston Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Gourmet Pizza and Pasta (52% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Beauty Addicts: $19.99 for a Haircut, $29.99 for a Brazilian Wax, $49.99 for a Scalp Treatment, Color, or $99 for Highlights (42% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $22 for ONE or TWO Genuine Apple EarPods with built-in remote and mic (up to 50% off) 
- SiriusXM Canada: $20 for an Onyx EZ Radio, Vehicle Kit and a 3-Month Subscription (a $165 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Dec 21  Jan 3) 
- Costco: Boxing Week Savings Sale  Start Today 
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Sale Starts Now  Save 20% to 60% Off (Dec 19-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 22 Deals:

- GROUPON: 3 Days Left to Save  Instantly Gift Groupon at up to 50% Off (Dec 22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off on Last-Minute Gifts with Promo Code FLURRY15 (Dec 21-24) 
- Park Indigo: $99 for Parking Packages. Choose from 13 Options (Up to 62% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 36% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms and a Hallway (67% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $34.99 for a memory foam pillow with blue cooling gel (value of $69)  taxes included (49% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: $17 for a 3-Piece Sun Kissed Freshwater Pearl Set (a $72 Value) 
- Reminder: Sbarro  $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Flyer is here (Dec 26-31) 
- Entertainment Book: 30% Off All 2016 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Jan 4) 
- Hudsons Bay: Some of your Favourite Deals are back for a limited time (Dec 21-24) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  65% Off Chaps Cotton Flannel Shirts for Men (Dec 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 23 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points, No Annual Fee First Year, Gets FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- GROUPON: 2 Days Left to Save  Very Best Gifts, Very Last Minute (Dec 23) 
- Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre Ltd.: $29 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes, or $35 for 10 Yoga Classes (Up to 79% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $109 for One or $169 for Two In-Office Teeth-Whitening Treatments (56% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $139 for a Gel Polish Starter Kit including a 36W Pro UV lamp  taxes included (value of $230) 
- Bigfoot Cables: Up to 69% off 6 ft. 4K UHD HDMI Cables for Netflix, Apple TV and More (66% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 23) 
- Best Buy: Sneak Peek at Boxing Day Week-Long Sale Flyer (Dec 24-31) 
- Starbucks Store: End of Year Sale  Save up to 40% Off (Until Jan 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 24 Deals:

- GROUPON: Ship Outta Luck? Groupon Delivers Gifts Instantly (Dec 24) 
- Toys R Us: Sneak Peek at Boxing Week Sale Flyer (Dec 26-31) 
- Golds Gym: $49 for One Month Gym Membership Holiday Season Package ($284.95 Value) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $10 for Eyebrow Threading (33% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $26 for an Aduro Aqua Sound Bluetooth Shower speaker with built-in mic (value of $69) 
- Neverland Sales: $19 for Pendant Necklace Made with Swarovski Elements (a $49 Value) 
- Last Chance: Hudsons Bay  Favourite 1-Day Only Deals are back for a limited time (Dec 21-24) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off on Last-Minute Gifts with Promo Code FLURRY15 (Dec 21-24) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points, No Annual Fee First Year, Gets FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Bench: 40% Off Entire Store & Site-Wide 
- Starbucks: Free $5 eGift Card when you Buy $15 eGift Card with MasterCard (Dec 17-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 25 Deals:

- Merry Christmas from Calgary Deals Blog 
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Day Starts Early at TheBay.com (Dec 25-26) 
- GROUPON: Christmas Day Special  Delivery Great Experiences (Dec 25) 
- Yes You Can Body Challenge: $25 for One Week of Classes or $49 for One Two-Week Fitness Challenge (55% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Air Canada: Save on Flights within Canada (Dec 25-29) 
- WagJag: Knockout Deals for Boxing Day  Spend $60, Extra $10 Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 25-28) 
- The Source: Boxing Week Sale on Now (Dec 25  Jan 6) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 24-31) 
- Toys R Us: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 25-31) 
- Chapters Indigo: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 50% Off + Extra 10% Off with Visa Checkout (Dec 25  Jan 1) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale on Now (Starts Online on Dec 24, In-Store on Dec 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Boxing Day!

I just posted a comprehensive list of all the best Boxing Day deals:

http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2015...es-dec-26.html

Enjoy all the Boxing Day savings!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 26 Deals:

- Boxing Day 2015: Best Boxing Day Sales (Dec 26) 
- GROUPON: Boxing Day Bonanza  Shop Doorbusters up to 70% Off (Dec 26) 
- Signal Hill Chiropractic and Wellness Group: $99 for Consultation with Two or $120 for Four Follow-Ups and Three-Day Meal Plan (up to 71% Off) 
- Calgary Flames FanAttic: Boxing Week Sale  35% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise (Dec 26  Jan 2) 
- Sears: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 50% Off Selected Items (Dec 25-31) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 60% Off (Dec 26-30) 
- TOMS Shoes: Boxing Day Sale  Free Shipping on All Orders (Dec 26) 
- Aritzia: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 50% Off Everything (Dec 24  Jan 7) 
- Canadian Tire: Boxing Day 3-Day Weekend Sale (Dec 26-28) 
- Golf Town: Boxing Week Sale  Save up to 60% Off (Dec 26-31) 
- Well.ca: Boxing Days Sale  Save up to 75% Off on 1,500+ Products (Dec 26-28) 
- Forever 21: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 75% Off 
- GAP: Boxing Day Sale  45% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Dec 26) 
- Holt Renfrew: Boxing Week Sale  Save up to 70% Off (Dec 26  Jan 3) 
- Staples: Boxing Week Specials (Dec 26  Jan 3) 
- Buytopia.ca: Boxing Day Sale  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 26) 
- Babies R Us: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26-31) 
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals Week Sale 
- Tangerine Bank: Boxing Week Offer  FREE $50 Sign-Up Bonus + Earn Triple Interest of 2.40% (Until Dec 31) 
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Seat Sale  Save 15% Off on Flights Worldwide (Dec 26-29) 
- LivingSocial.com: Boxing Day Sale  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Dec 26-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 27 Deals:

- Boxing Week 2015: Best Boxing Week Sales and Deals 
- GROUPON: Gift Yourself Sale  Markdowns up to 70% Off Select Restaurants, Spas, and Things to Do (Dec 27) 
- The Diva Lite Laser Spa: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 89% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting from $45 for a set of TWO or $79.99 for FOUR Samsung Rechargeable 3D Active Glasses (70% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Free Deals Blowout + 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 28 Deals:

- Exit Calgary: FREE 3-Day Sneak A Peek  The Ultimate Real Life Gaming Experience (Dec 29-31) 
- GROUPON: December Top Sellers  Discover This Months Hottest Deals 
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Week Sale Clearance  Save up to 60% Off! 
- The Diva Lite Laser Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Refresher or Vitamin C Infusion Facials (Up to 58% Off) 
- Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary: $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $49 for 1 Month or $29 for 2 Weeks of Unlimited Dance/Fitness Classes (64% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $18 for an Aduro 2,200 mAh water resistant backup battery with Lifetime warranty (value of $57) 
- WagJag Product: $79 for an Earth Wood Autumn Watch (a $245 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Dec 28  Jan 3) 
- WestJet: Promo Code  15% Off All Destinations Seat Sale (Book by Dec 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 29 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: GROUPON  $10 for a $15 Starbucks Card eGift (33% Off) 
- WagJag.com: Extra $5 Off Site Wide Promo Code (Dec 28-31) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Vivid Salon: $49.99 for a Spa Manicure and Pedicure (50% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $89.99 for a Zmodo Mini Wi-Fi Home surveillance camera (value of $144) 
- Agiato Apparel: $49 for a Pair of Womens 13-Inch, 5-Button Microfiber Boots (a $119 Value) 
- Reminder: Gojis Frozen Yogurt Calgary  $6 for $10 Worth of Frozen Yogurt. Two Options Available (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Exit Calgary  Free 3-Day Sneak a Peek and 20% Off January Promo Code 
- GROUPON: Year End Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 20% Off Select Goods (Dec 29-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 30 Deals:

- McDonalds Canada: New McDonalds Coupons (Until Jan 31 or Feb 7) 
- LivingSocial.com: Boxing Day Sale  Extra 16% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Dec 30-31) 
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $39 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $55 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 84% Off) 
- The Blue House: $38 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $76 for $100 for Four or More (24% Off) 
- Mudita Massage & Wellness: $54.99 for a Prenatal Body Butter Wrap or $64.99 for a Deep-Tissue Massage (45% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $85 for a Samsung Smart 2 in 1 QWERTY remote control for Samsung Smart TV (63% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $19 for Freshwater Pearl Earrings with Swarovski-Inspired Crystals (a $95 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 30) 
- Air Canada: Save on Flights within Canada (Dec 30  Jan 4) 
- HostGator.com: 60% Off All Web Hosting Plans Promo Code (Dec 30-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 31 Deals:

- All Derma Care: $49 for 1, $99 for 3, $149 for 6, or $249 for 12 Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 74% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- TopNotch Cleaning: $99 for House Cleaning or $159 for Window Cleaning for Up to 2,500 Square Feet with Optional Move-Out Cleaning Services (55% Off) 
- Tuango Product: Starting at $24.99 for a waterproof cotton terry mattress protector, available in 4 sizes (50% off) 
- WagJag Product: $17 for a 2-Pack of Stop Snoring Mouth Guards (a $39.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: HostGator.com  60% Off All Web Hosting Plans Promo Code (Dec 30-31) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  New Year Sale  Extra 16% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Dec 30-31) 
- Last Chance: Best Buy  Boxing Week-Long Sale (Dec 24-31) 
- Last Chance: Walmart  Boxing Week Sale (Dec 24-31) 
- Old Navy: New Years Eve Sale  31% Off Your Order Promo Code (Dec 31) 
- Chapters Indigo: 50 Hot Books at 50% Off (Dec 31  Jan 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 1 Deals:

- Happy New Year 2016! 
- GROUPON: New Years Resolutions  New You 2016! 
- Mabel Beauty Care: $29 for One or $79 for Three Deep Pore Cleansing Facial Packages (Up to 65% Off) 
- Abes Restaurant: $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $29 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- Rapid Response Heating: $189.99 for Air Duct Cleaning for 12 Vents with Air Sanitizer and Four Air Filters (65% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $29 for a Brilliant Kitchen Nutrition Scale, available in Black and White (value of $52) 
- GotyGoty HotWear Inc: $29 for a Pair of Anaconda Capri Pants (a $90 Value) 
- Reminder: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 2 Deals:

- Exit Calgary: 20% Off All Rooms Promo Code (Jan 1-31) 
- Hudsons Bay: Clearance Sale  Up to 60% Off (Jan 1-7) 
- Calgary Horror Con 2016: $39 for Two Weekend Passes on June 1112 (C$80 Value) 
- Tuango Product: $39.99 for 10 wonderful books from the « Curieux de savoir » collection (value of $199) 
- Reminder: Abes Restaurant  $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $29 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  New Years Resolutions  New You 2016! 
- Golf Town: Happy New Years Sale  Extra 15% Off $149 Purchase + Free Shipping (Jan 1-2) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Weekend Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 3 Deals:

- XS Lounge and Grill: $60 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $22.99 for a cute preschool nap mat, 4 prints available  taxes included (value of $40) 
- Reminder: Hudsons Bay  Clearance Sale  Up to 60% Off (Jan 1-7) 
- Reminder: Exit Calgary  20% Off Promotion Code (Jan 1-31) 
- Harveys: Family Bundle for $18.99 Coupon (Until Jan 7) 
- Joe Fresh: Save up to 70% Off Select Merchandise 
- Best Buy: Clearance Sale In-Store and Online

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 4 Deals:

- BeyondTheRack.com: Save up to 80% Off Top Designer Fashions, Shoes, Accessories, Beauty, Home Decor and More 
- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab & Sports Injuries Clinic: $49 for 5 or $59 for 10 HydroMassages from Massage Dream (Up to 86% Off) 
- Prime Spot Restaurant and Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Pizza, Pasta, and Italian Cuisine for Two or $24 for $50 for Four (52% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69 for a 3-Hour Wine-Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar (72% Off) 
- Tuango Product: $$26.99 for a pack of 3 mens boxers AQS by Aquaswiss (value of $50) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a USB Powered Laptop Cooling Pad (a $35 Value) 
- Reminder: XS Lounge and Grill  $60 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Jan 4-10) 
- Costco: Health and Fitness Event

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 5 Deals:

- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $25 for Snow Tubing for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Salt Crystal: $29 for One or $49 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 48% Off) 
- EW Cleaning: $39 for 4 Hours of Professional House Cleaning (76% Off) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $115 for a One-Hour Advanced Vitamin Infusion Facial with a One-Hour Massage (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $13 for a Pair of Noise Cancelling Earphones (78% Off) 
- Danica Imports: $19 for a Rabbit Chrome Aerating Pourer (a $29.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab & Sports Injuries Clinic  $49 for 5 or $59 for 10 HydroMassages from Massage Dream (Up to 86% Off) 
- WestJet: Winter Sale  Massive Winter Blowout Seat Sale (Book by Jan 12) 
- Air Canada: The World is on Sale (Book by Jan 12) 
- Entertainment Book: New Years Sale  $16 Off + Free Shipping (Jan 4-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 6 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 75% Off Luggage Sets (Jan 6) 
- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $29 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $58 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: $29 for a Portrait Session, Image CD, Five Portrait Sheets, and a Wall Portrait  Multiple Locations (86% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $22 for a Designer Inspired 10-Bar Mens Wristwatch (72% Off) 
- FRESHeTECH: $59 for an All-Terrain Sound Bluetooth Speaker (a $92 Value) 
- Reminder: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $25 for Snow Tubing for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Salt Crystal  $29 for One or $49 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 48% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 6) 
- Chapters Indigo: 40% Off the Most Anticipated Books of 2016 (Jan 4-10) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Escapes Travel Deals Promo Code (Jan 6-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 6 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 75% Off Luggage Sets (Jan 6) 
- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $29 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $58 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Sears Portrait Studio: $29 for a Portrait Session, Image CD, Five Portrait Sheets, and a Wall Portrait  Multiple Locations (86% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $22 for a Designer Inspired 10-Bar Mens Wristwatch (72% Off) 
- FRESHeTECH: $59 for an All-Terrain Sound Bluetooth Speaker (a $92 Value) 
- Reminder: Lake Louise Ski Resort  $25 for Snow Tubing for Two or $50 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Salt Crystal  $29 for One or $49 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 48% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 6) 
- Chapters Indigo: 40% Off the Most Anticipated Books of 2016 (Jan 4-10) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Escapes Travel Deals Promo Code (Jan 6-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 7 Deals:

- GROUPON: Start Your Year Beautifully  Top Deals to Boost your Winter Look (Jan 7-31) 
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $99 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (67% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- Calgary Medic Laser: $135 and Up for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $249 for a Medium, or $349 for a Large Areas (65% Off) 
- DC Dance Club: $30 for Four Kids/youth Group Classes in Latin, Ballroom, Hip-hop, or Breakdance (53% Off) 
- Petro-Canada: $100 for Up to $117 Worth of Gas & More (15% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $49 for a WagJag Exclusive Diet Pack -Top Selling Products (a $169 Value) 
- Reminder: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $11 for Admission for Two Adults or $13 for a Family (Up to 48% Off) 
- Landmark Cinemas: BOGO 50% Off Coupon  Buy One General Admission, Get One 50% Off (Jan 8  Feb 11) 
- KFC: Download New Savings Coupons (Until Mar 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 8 Deals:

- GROUPON: Best of Groupon  Top Selling Deals and Popular Favourites! 
- Hudsons Bay: Winter Clearance & White Sale  Up to 60% Off (Jan 8-14) 
- Mabel Beauty Care: $35 for One or $125 for Three Coconut Body Treatments (Up to 63% Off) 
- Plaza Theatre: $16 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $32 for Four (33% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics: $99 and Up for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments on Small to X-Large Body Parts (72% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- My Picture Book: $10 for a Custom 11″ x 8.5″ 2016 Calendar OR $12 for an 11″ x 8.5″ 20-Page Custom Medium Landscaped Imagewrap Picturebook (86% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $25 for a Three-Strand Crystal Tennis Duo (a $70.71 Value) 
- Reminder: Osteria De Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Start Your Year Beautifully  Top Deals to Boost your Winter Look (Jan 7-31) 
- Reminder: Petro-Canada  $100 for Up to $117 Worth of Gas & More (15% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Jan 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 9 Deals:

- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $29 for a Universal Smart Android & iOS Bluetooth Wristwatch, Available in 3 Colours (71% Off) 
- Reminder: Plaza Theatre  $16 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $32 for Four (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 10 Deals:

- Divine Wellness and Beauty: $6 for One or Three Waxing Sessions. Six Options Available (Up to 68% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $59.99 for a Pro Care Plus Platinum Sonic Toothbrush with UV Sanitizing Charging Base (76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 11 Deals:

- Joeys Urban: $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Fresh Eats for Two or $25 for $50 for Four. Four Locations Available (50% Off) 
- Glory of India: $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for Paint Nite Admission for One at a Local Bar  Available in Multiple Venues (44% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for a 6 Laser Hair Treatments, $149 for 3 Photofacials, or 3 Ultrasound Cavitation Treatments (83% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $29 for 1500 Thread Count Equivalent Wrinkle Free Microfibre 4 Piece Sheet Set in 4 Sizes and 10 Colours (68% Off) 
- MuscleTech: Up to 63% off MuscleTech Platinum 100% Whey Protein Plus Free Shaker Cup 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Jan 11-17) 
- GROUPON: Markdowns up to 70% on Select Beauty Deals (Jan 11-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 12 Deals:

- Colours Salon and Spa: $28 for a Haircut with Optional Highlights or Single-Process Colour (Up to 60% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- We Massage: $29 for 2 Relaxing Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice including Swedish, Relaxation, Deep Tissue, and More OR $79 for 6 Sixty-Minute Massages of Your Choice (85% Off)  
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $69 for 1-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage (42% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for a Multi-Purpose Portable Bag Organizer  Choose from 6 Colours (80% Off) 
- Kimberly-Clark: $12 for a Box of Huggies Natural Care Fragrance Free Baby Wipes  Refill Bags 320 Wipes (a $23 Value) 
- Last Chance: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Reminder: Joeys Urban  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Fresh Eats for Two or $25 for $50 for Four. Four Locations Available (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 13 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Jan 13) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Extra 25-35% Off Womens Clearance (Jan 13) 
- Auto World Sales: $79 for a Premium or $119 for an Executive Interior and Exterior Detailing Packages (Up to 52% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $139 for 12 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments or $99 for 8 Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Mens Winter Inner Fur Beanie  Choose from 3 Colours (60% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $85 for a Ceramic Hair Straightening Styling Brush (a $195 Value) 
- Reminder: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf (50% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Best of Groupon  Top Selling Deals and Popular Favourites! 
- Reminder: Petro-Canada  $100 for Up to $117 Worth of Gas & More (15% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 14 Deals:

- Lunchbox Theatre: $25 for Two Tickets to Any 2016 Show from January 12th  May 21st, 2016 (50% Off) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for 1, $150 for 3, or $225 for 5 Microdermabrasions with Ayurvedic Facial Session (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Portable USB and Micro USB Power Cell (66% Off) 
- PUR Gum: $25 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PÜR Gum Plus $10 off Your Next Purchase (a $55 Value) 
- Last Chance: Joeys Urban  $15 for $30 Worth of Casual Fresh Eats for Two or $25 for $50 for Four. Four Locations Available (50% Off) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: The Paper Event (Jan 14  Feb 4) 
- Sport Chek: 50% Off Winter Jackets on Sale on Clearance Priced (Jan 13-17) 
- Buytopia.ca: 2016 KickOff  $10 Deals + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 15 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Jan 15-19) 
- Eye Candy Lash and Beauty Bar: $55 for a Full Set of Silk Eyelashes (Up to 50% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Diva Lite Laser Spa: $35 for two 30-minute teeth whitening (75% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $17 for an Official NFL Team Logo Woodwork Stripe  Forever Collectibles Scarf  Choose from 6 NFL Teams (32% Off) 
- PUR Gum: $25 for 15 Bags of PUR Mints Plus $10 off Your Next Purchase (a $57 Value) 
- Reminder: Lunchbox Theatre  $25 for Two Tickets to Any 2016 Show from January 12th  May 21st, 2016 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Fit Republic  $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Golf Town: Annual Regrip Event  40% Off Grips (Jan 14  Feb 14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Clearance Sale  Now up to 65% Off! 
- Walmart.ca: Everyday Essentials at Unbeatable Low Prices

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 16 Deals:

- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9.99 for a Protect-The-Bed Bed Bug Proof Box Spring Encasement Cover (75% Off) 
- Last Chance: Auto World Sales  $79 for a Premium or $119 for an Executive Interior and Exterior Detailing Packages (Up to 52% Off) 
- Reminder: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Holt Renfrew: Now or Never Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Fall Fashion 
- IKEA: 25% Off all SKUBB Clothes Organizers (Jan 14-17) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 16  Mar 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 17 Deals:

- Brad Paisley: $39 for one G-Pass on February 18 at 7:30 p.m. 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for an Exterior Solar Powered LED Light with Universal Bracket (60% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Weekend Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Jan 17-18) 
- GAP: 35% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Jan 17-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 18 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: Airbnb.ca  Double Sign-Up Bonus  FREE $58 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Fiddlers Green Pub: $15 for $25 Worth of Brunch for Two or $29 for $50 for Four (Up to 42% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59.99 for Carpet Cleaning for 2 Rooms and a Hallway (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Slimming & Stylish Waist Corset (67% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $139 for a Cobra Jump Pack CPP 7500 (a $169.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Brad Paisley  $39 for one G-Pass on February 18 at 7:30 p.m. 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Jan 18-24) 
- Dennys: Original Grand Slam for only $1.99 (Jan 20, 7am-2pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 19 Deals:

- Sears Portrait Studio: FREE Portrait Package Coupon  $115 Value (Until Jan 31) 
- Make My Day Flowers: $15 for $30 Worth of Floral Arrangement or $20 for Floral-Design Group Class for One or $35 for Two (Up to 56% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Canada: $394.99 for a Helicopter Snowshoe Adventure Package for 2 or $789.99 for 4 (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $14.99 for Hydroxycut Appetite Control (50% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for NFL Oversized Towels  Choose Between 32 Teams (a $59.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Jan 15-19) 
- Last Chance: Brad Paisley  $39 for one G-Pass on February 18 at 7:30 p.m. 
- Last Chance: Lunchbox Theatre  $25 for Two Tickets to Any 2016 Show from January 12th  May 21st, 2016 (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Bona Roma  $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Reminder: Airbnb Travel Hacking  Double Sign-Up Bonus  FREE $58 CAD Travel Credit 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Jan 31) 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping on All Orders, No Minimum Spend (Jan 19-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 20 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Jan 20-21) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50% Off Womens Shoes and 20% Off Designer Watches (Jan 20) 
- Divine Wellness and Beauty: $35 for a 60- or $45 for a 90-Minute Swedish Massage, or $85 for a 60-Minute Couples Massage (Up to 70% Off) 
- Park Indigo: $99 for Parking Packages. Choose from 13 Options (Up to 62% Off) 
- Kates Beauty: $70 for a Set of Lash Extensions with Optional Refill (50% Off) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 20) 
- Best Buy: One-Day Deals (Jan 20) 
- Air Canada: Promo Code  Save 20% on select Flights within Canada (Book by Jan 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 21 Deals:

- CalgaryDealsBlog.com Interview on CJAY 92 Gerry Forbes Morning Show 
- Exit Calgary: 20% Off All Rooms Promo Code (Jan 1-31) 
- Fatburger: $9 for One Original Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Skin-on Fries and a Drink ($14.46 Value) 
- OK Tire & Auto Service: $39 for a Standard or $79 for a Synthetic Oil-Change Package (Up to 78% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Magnetic Therapy Belt for Back Pain  Choose from 2 Colours (75% Off) 
- MuscleTech: $25 for 2 lb MuscleTech Phase8 White Chocolate Protein with a Free Shaker Cup (a $78 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Jan 20-21) 
- Reminder: Divine Wellness and Beauty  $35 for a 60- or $45 for a 90-Minute Swedish Massage, or $85 for a 60-Minute Couples Massage (Up to 70% Off) 
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon When you Spend $25 (Until Feb 8) 
- Air Canada: Save 25% on select Flights within Canada, Save 20% on select Flights to US (Book by Jan 22) 
- Starbucks: Free Sample of Starbucks True North Blend (Jan 21-23, 11-1pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 22 Deals:

- EXTENDED: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Promo Code, Up to 3 Local Deals (Jan 22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Jan 22-25) 
- China Rose Restaurant: $22 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $44 for Four, Valid MondayFriday (42% Off) 
- Optiks International: $14 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $161 or 92% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Monopod Auto Shutter Selfie Stick, Available in 3 Colours (50% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $154 for a Dashcam DOD Tech RX7W+ (a $329.95 Value) 
- Reminder: Fatburger  $9 for One Original Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Skin-on Fries and a Drink ($14.46 Value) 
- OK Tire & Auto Service: $39 for a Standard or $79 for a Synthetic Oil-Change Package (Up to 78% Off) 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks! 
- Hudsons Bay: Winter Clearance Sale  Save up to 70% Off (Jan 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 23 Deals:

- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $85 for a New V636 Skylark Camera Drone (20% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fatburger  $9 for One Original Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Skin-on Fries and a Drink ($14.46 Value) 
- Reminder: Optics International  $14 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $161 or 92% Off) 
- Best Buy: The Big Deal Event (Jan 22-24) 
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 29) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 23  Mar 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 24 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 25% Off Small Appliances, Up to 70% Off Cookware (Jan 24) 
- Noodlebox: $14 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a VHS to DVD Converter (67% Off) 
- Reminder: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- HostGator.com: Flash Sale  60% Off All Web Hosting Plans Promo Code (Jan 24) 
- Sport Chek: $30 Off Fitbit Charge Activity Tracker + Free Shipping (Jan 23-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 25 Deals:


- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $59 for Two, $119 for Four, or $198 for Six Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 70% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 36% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $15.99 for $30 Worth of Italian Lunch or $49.99 for a Dinner for 2 or $99.99 for 4 (46% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Smart Folding Magnetic iPad Case & Cover  Choose from Four Colours (67% Off) 
- Canada Whey: Up to 50% off Premium Whey Protein Isolate 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Jan 25-31) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 26 Deals:

- Shakers Fun Centre: $110 for an Indoor Unlimited Party for Up to Eight ($220 Value) 
- Sea Fish n Chips: $15 for Seafood Meal for Two or $30 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Bellisima Day Spa: $450 for Permanent Makeup for Full Lip (55% Off) 
- Joseph NoGucci: $19 for an Abeceda Bamboo Coaster Set by Joseph NoGucci, Choose from 2 Styles (72% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $24 for a 1-Year Subscription (10 Issues) to Shape Magazine (a $49 Value) 
- Last Chance: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Reminder: The Big Cheese Poutinerie  $16 for Two or $32 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 36% Off) 
- Entertainment Book: All 2016 Coupon Books only $18 + Free Shipping (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 27 Deals:

- Sana Spa: $35 for a Pedicure with Hot Towel or $75 for a Facial with Dry Manicure (Up to 53% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Enoteca: $79 for a Wine Tasting for Two with Food Pairing (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $13 for an 8GB Android Direct Transfer Flash Drive, Choose from 6 Colours (43% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 50% off a Belvedere 3-Piece Duvet Set 
- Reminder: Sea Fish n Chips  $15 for Seafood Meal for Two or $30 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: Entertainment Book  All 2016 Coupon Books only $18 + Free Shipping (Up to 62% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 27) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Womens Swimwear, Up to 30% Off Designer Sunglasses (Jan 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 28 Deals:

- Flower of Life Healing: $39 for a 60- or $59 for a 90-Minute Therapeutic Hot Stone Massage (Up to 57% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for the Slimmest 2.4GHz Wireless Computer Mouse, Choose from 6 Colours (40% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $45 for a Revive Professional Ice Roller Face and Body Massager (an $82 Value) 
- Reminder: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Google Store: $50 Price Drop  Nexus 5X Smartphone now starting at $389 
- Cineplex.com: BOGO  Buy a Movie Ticket with VISA Checkout, Get Next Movie Free

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 29 Deals:

- Marketplace Events: $16 for Marketplace Events Presents Calgary Home + Garden Show, February 25-28 ($32 Value) 
- Mission Health Centre: $59 for Three Acne Treatments with Optional Microdermabrasions (Up to 88% Off) 
- Tahiti Tans: $49.99 for 1 Month of Unlimited Tanning with Regular or $64.99 for Power Beds (49% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $15 for a Pair of Swarovski Crystal Birthstone Earrings (83% Off) 
- Mystuff630: $79 for a Kata 3N1-10 DL Sling Backpack (a $119 Value) 
- Reminder: Raydiance Suntan Studio  $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Burger King: $1.99 for 10 Piece Chicken Nuggets 
- Rexall: Save 20% Off Boston Pizza Gift Cards (Jan 29  Feb 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 30 Deals:

- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $49 for One or $95 for Two 60-Minute Massages (Up to 52% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $14 for a NHL Reebok CCM Stripe Cuffed Pom Knit Toque, Choose from 9 Teams (46% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  65% Off Sealy Posturepedic Mattress Set (Jan 30) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 30  Mar 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 31 Deals:

- The Lunchbox Calgary: $16 for 3, $25 for 5, or $40 for 10 Prepared Meals (Up to 53% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $25 for a 3 Pairs of Round Swarovski Crystal Earrings with Butterfly Backing  Free Shipping (87% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save an Extra 55% Off Clearance Footwear (Jan 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 1 Deals:

- Più Bella Salon and Spa: $39 for a Shellac Mani with Regular Pedi or $99 for a Spa Mani-Pedi for Two (Up to 45% Off) 
- Shillelaghs Pub: Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- Lunchbox Theatre: $25 for 2 Theater Tickets to a Thursday or Friday Night Regular Season Performance (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $13 for an 8 Pack Oral B Toothbrush Heads (43% Off) 
- Bigfoot Cables: Up to 69% off 6 ft. 4K UHD HDMI Cables for Netflix, Apple TV and More 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 1-7) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Dresses, Suits, and Womens Swimwear & Cover-ups (Feb 1) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Feb 1-2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 2 Deals:

- CrossFit 956: $49 for a Foundations Course and Membership. Three Options Available (Up to 69% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $39.99 for a Consultation and 1-Hour Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $49 for a Unisex Sports Bag with Shoe Compartment, Choose from 6 Colours (38% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $45 for an Antec Lifebar Power Bank (a $55.99 Value) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2016/02/wagjag-product-45-for-an-antec-lifebar-power-bank-a-55-99-value.html 
- Reminder: Shillelaghs Pub  Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Feb 14) 
- Air Canada: Save on Flights within Canada (Book by Feb 2) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  40% Off Boxed Bras & Panties (Feb 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 3 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Extra 40% Off Clearance Handbags and Wallets (Feb 3) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Buy 2, Get 1 Free Womens Clearance Fashions (Feb 3) 
- Esxoss Manway: $32 for a Room-Escape Game for Two or $64 for Four (45% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Tahiti Tans: $49.99 for 1 Month of Unlimited Tanning with Regular or Power Beds (49% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $39 for a Portable Mini Smart Bluetooth Speaker with LED Light and Touch Panel Button (44% Off) 
- WagJag Product IBS: $59 for a Michelin Auto Safety & Storage Kit (a $67.98 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 3) 
- Pizza Hut: $10 Pizza of the Day (Online Only)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 4 Deals:

- Divine Massage and Wellness: $75 for a 60- or $95 for a 90-Minute Spa Treatment with Access to Pool & Spa Amenities (Up to 41% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- Divine Wellness & Beauty Spa: $34.99 for a one-hour Swedish massage (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a 20-Sheet INSTAX Mini Fuji Film Pack (52% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: Up to 61% off Memory Foam Mattress Toppers 
- Last Chance: Più Bella Salon and Spa  $39 for a Shellac Mani with Regular Pedi or $99 for a Spa Mani-Pedi for Two (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: Esxoss Manway  $32 for a Room-Escape Game for Two or $64 for Four (45% Off) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $39 for a Two-Hour On-Location Photo Shoot with Prints and Digital Images (Save $260 or 87% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save 65% Off Select Luggage (Feb 4) 
- Air Canada: Save on Popular North American and International Destinations (Book by Feb 4) 
- WestJet: 2-Day Seat Sale (Feb 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 5 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save 30% Off Calvin Klein (Feb 5) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $89 for One Set of Synthetic, Silk, or Mink Eyelash Extensions ($198 Value) 
- Prime Spot Restaurant and Pizza: $12 for $25 Worth of Pizza, Pasta, and Italian Cuisine for Two or $24 for $50 for Four (52% Off) 
- TopNotch Cleaning: $99 for House Cleaning or $159 for Window Cleaning for Up to 2,500 Square Feet with Optional Move-Out Cleaning Services (55% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $11 for a Pair of Swarovski Element Looped Crystal Earrings  Choose from 2 Colours (82% Off) 
- House & Home: Up to 62% off a Subscription to House & Home Magazine 
- Reminder: Eaglequest Golf Dome  $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Feb 4-7) 
- IKEA: The Bedroom Event  15% Off All Bed Frames (Feb 1-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 6 Deals:

- Joe Satriani: $39.50 for One Ticket on Thursday, April 21 at 8 p.m. (up to $61.43 value) 
- Buytopia Product: $364.6 for a 2-Wheel Smart Balance Electric Scooter, Choose from 6 Colours (48% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 6  Mar 19) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (Feb 5-7) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $199.99 for Sterling Silver & Diamond Fine Jewellery  Save 70% Off (Feb 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 7 Deals:

- Petro-Canada: $100 for up to $117 Worth of Gas & More (15% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $59 for Cleaning Services for a Furnace and 10 Ducts ($130 Value) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for an Advanced TENS Massager for Muscles and Joints (92% Off) 
- Buytopia.ca: Super Bowl Sale  Up to Extra 40% off Top Electronics (Feb 7-8) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Feb 7-8) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off Crock-Pot Slow Cooker, 25% Off Select Small Appliances (Feb 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 8 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra $10 Off Massage and Facial Deals Promo Code (Feb 8-9) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $39.99 for Maxwell & Williams Cirque Tableware Sets  Save up to 72% Off (Feb 8) 
- Ian Fletcher Thornley: $19.50 for One Ticket on Wednesday, March 9 at 8 p.m. (up to $38.23 value) 
- Samadhi Yoga and Wellness Centre Ltd.: $29 for One Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes, or $35 for 10 Yoga Classes (Up to 79% Off) 
- Fanees Photography: $69.99 for a 1- or $79.99 for a 2-Hour On-Location Family, Engagement, or Portrait Photography Session (65% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $38.4 for a 12-Piece Full Digital HD Waterproof Camera Kit, Available in 7 Colours (68% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 42% off a Thermal Blanket 
- Reminder: Petro-Canada  $100 for up to $117 Worth of Gas & More (15% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 8-14) 
- WagJag: Extra $8 Off on $60 Purchase Promo Code (Feb 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 9 Deals:

- Radiance Salon & Beauty Supplies: $35 for One Brazilian or $25 for Bikini Waxes. Five Options Available (Up to 58% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $49 for a Portable USB Solar Charging Panel (55% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 73% off an Elite Skin Spa Facial Cleansing Brush and Replacement Head 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra $10 Off Massages and Facials Promo Code (Feb 8-9) 
- Tim Hortons: RRRoll Up the Rim to Win is Back! (Until Apr 17) 
- WestJet: 3-Day Vacation Sale (Feb 9-11) 
- Sport Chek: Select Winter Outerwear Clearance (Feb 9-15) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save up to 35% Off Mens Dress Shirts, Ties, Underwear, Socks and more (Feb 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 10 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $194.99 for Zwilling JA Henckels 10-Piece Cookware Set  Save 70% Off (Feb 10) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $9 for 10 or $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $69 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $49 for a Bose Inspired Hi-Def Wireless Bluetooth Speaker (62% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $49 for a Treksafe Premium Winter Safety Kit (a $57.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Joe Satriani  $39.50 for One Ticket on Thursday, April 21 at 8 p.m. (up to $61.43 value) 
- Reminder: Osteria De Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner or $16 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $32 for $60 for Four (Up to 47%Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 10) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save $350 on a Canon T5I DSLR 2-Lens, Battery & Bag Bundle (Feb 10) 
- Air Canada: Valentines Day Seat Sale (Book by Feb 16) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save up to 65% Off Mattress Set (Feb 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 11 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 11-12) 
- The Calgary Health Show: $9 for One-Day or $14 for Weekend Passes for Two (Up to 62% Off) 
- Plaza Theatre: $16 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $32 for Four (33% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut + Partial Highlights or Ombré (47% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: Metal Zipper Earphones with Mic  Choose from 5 Colours (95% Off) 
- Canvas Palette: Up to 76% off Canvas Prints 
- Reminder: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- WestJet: Valentines Seat Sale (Feb 10-16) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save 35% Off Womens Tops (Feb 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 12 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 11-12) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Feb 12-14) 
- Aroma Wellness and Spa: $49 for 1 or $125 for 3 60-Minute Swedish Massages, 69 for 90-Minute Massage, or $85 for Spa Package (Up to 58% Off) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Eternal Skin Elements: $99 for one UltraSonic with vitamin C facial and triple polar RF face & neck treatment (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for a Digital Fitness Jump Rope, Choose from 4 Colours (61% Off) 
- Champs: $15 for a Faux Leather Ladies Wallet (a $69 Value) 
- Reminder: The Calgary Health Show  $9 for One-Day or $14 for Weekend Passes for Two (Up to 62% Off) 
- Reminder: Plaza Theatre  $16 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $32 for Four (33% Off) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Play Day Family Event (Feb 20, Starting at 11am) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save up to $50 on Casio G-shock and Baby-G Watches (Feb 12)

----------


## drtoohotty1

Google play music is 50% until Monday, you can stack up to 5 years of subscriptions.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off in the V-Day Shop  Massages, Dinners & More Instant Gifts (Feb 13-14) 
- Aroma Wellness and Spa: $139 for 12 Sessions of Laser Hair Removal. Four Options Available (Up to 93% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for a Waterproof/Windproof Convertible-to-Duffel-Bag Jacket, Choose from 6 Colours (52% Off) 
- Reminder: Paint Nite  $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 13  Mar 19) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $499 for Tara Sofa Bed  Save $700 Off (Feb 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 14 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off Nespresso Coffee Machine (Feb 14) 
- Lash Out Lounge: $499 for Eyebrow Embroidery, $12 for Waxing, or $35 for Tinting (Up to 42% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $8 for a High Speed Charging Cable for iPhone 5/5s and 6/6s/6 Plus  Choose From 3 Colours (73% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 25% Off in the V-Day Shop  Massages, Dinners & More Instant Gifts (Feb 13-14) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Feb 12-14) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Your $10 Purchase Coupon (Feb 12-25) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $16.99 Coupon (Until Feb 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 15 Deals:

- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale  Save up to 80% Off (Feb 15-16) 
- PUMA.ca: Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off + Free Shipping (Feb 14-15) 
- Auto World Sales: $129 for an Interior Detailing Package with Option for Exterior Detailing Package (Up to 46% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $9.50 for Admission for Two Adults or $25 for a Family (Up to 55% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $69 for 1-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage (42% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $12 for a Universal Fit Independent Loud Alarm System (60% Off) 
- Can Imagine Inc: $64 for a Car and Home Massage Pillow (a $110 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 15-21) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save 40% Off Bedding Collections (Feb 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 16 Deals:

- WagJag.com: $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Chocolate Shops (50% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save 40% Off Mens Suits (Feb 16) 
- Disney On Ice presents Dare To Dream: $52 for one G-Pass on March 28 or 29 (up to $63.05 value) 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $8.25 for $20 Worth of Subs, Pizza, and Pasta for Pickup (59% Off) 
- Body & Brain Wellness: $39 for 5 or $49 for 10 Body & Brain Wellness Classes (73% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Set of 5 Colourful Silicone Heat Resistant Utensil Holder Kitchen Tool (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Crash the Site Sale  Save up to 80% Off (Feb 15-16) 
- Reminder: Aero Space Museum of Calgary  $9.50 for Admission for Two Adults or $25 for a Family (Up to 55% Off) 
- Groupon.com: New Groupon Customers Only  Extra 30% Off Local Promo Code (Feb 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 17 Deals:

- Thaispa4u: $129 for a 60-Minute Couples Hot Stone Massage ($260 Value) 
- Glory of India: $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome Driving Range: $59.99 for a 5-Hour Range Time Session (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $32 for a Mens Mechanical High Tempered Swiss Movement Watch (60% Off) 
- LGi: $15 for a 12 Pack of Oral B-compatible or 9 Pack of Sonicare compatible Toothbrush Heads (a $60 Value) 
- Reminder: Lindt & Sprungli  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Chocolate Shops (50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 17) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Feb 16-18) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off Cold Weather Accessories (Feb 17) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off London Fog 3-Piece Luggage Set, Plus up to 65% on Select Luggage (Feb 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 18 Deals:

- Fatburger: $16 for Fatburgers with Cheddar Cheese and Skin-On Fries for Two ($25.34 Value) 
- Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar: $25 for $50 or $50 for $100 Groupon to Steak Seafood and Wine Bar (Up to 50% Off) 
- EW Cleaning: $39.99 for 2 or $59.99 for 3 Hours of Residential House Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a 360-Degree Pivoting Motion Sensor LED Light 
- CRUX Supply Co.: Up to 37% off Shaving Essentials Bundles 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  35% Off Womens Bottoms (Feb 18) 
- HostGator.com: Exclusive Offer  60% Off All Web Hosting Plans Promo Code (Feb 17-29) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Baby Brands We Love + Save on Books & Toys (Feb 18-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 19 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  $10 Off $50 or $25 Off $100 Spa & Beauty Deals Promo Code (Feb 19) 
- Blaskin & Lane: $39 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation ($79.95 Value) 
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $39 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $55 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 84% Off) 
- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $50 for One, $120 for Three, or $175 for Six Microdermabrasions or Peels (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for an Advanced Digital Infrared Thermometer (62% Off) 
- Naturana and Evabelle: $10 for a Satin Slip Dress (a $29.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Halo Steak Seafood & Wine Bar  $25 for $50 or $50 for $100 Groupon to Steak Seafood and Wine Bar (Up to 50% Off) 
- Starbucks: Free Sample of True North Blend (Feb 18-20) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $999 for Bosch 300 Series Stainless Steel Dishwasher  Save $400 (Feb 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 20 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Unbeatable Things To Do Deals 
- Kobas Great Big Show Live: $22.80 for Ticket feat. The Backyardigans, Max and Ruby, and Franklin the Turtle (42% Off) 
- Lindt & Sprungli: $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Chocolate Shops (50% Off) 
- Best Buy VIVA: The Baby Event (Until Mar 3) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 20  Mar 19) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Play Day Family Event (Feb 20, Starting at 11am) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save an Extra 30% Off Bed & Bath Collections (Feb 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 21 Deals:

- American Express Gold Rewards Card is the #1 Best Travel Rewards Credit Card 
- The Vanity Vault Calgary: $39 for One Manicure and One Express Pedicure (Up to 46% Off) 
- The Yogis Den: $59 for 10 Yoga Classes or $49 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Wendys: $3 for Daves Single Cheeseburger (Until Feb 28) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Save 65% Off Serta Pillow Top Queen Mattress Set (Feb 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 22 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Feb 22) 
- China Rose Restaurant: $22 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $44 for Four, Valid MondayFriday (42% Off) 
- The British Chippy Okotoks: $17 for $30 Worth of British Fish and Chips (43% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four or $29 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Avalon Salon: $74.99 for a womens haircut, shampoo, blow dry, and style (53% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 and Up for a Sterling Silver Plated 8GB/16GB 007 USB Cufflinks (70% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 71% off Maison Blanche Gel Memory Foam Pillows 
- Last Chance: Blaskin & Lane  $39 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation ($79.95 Value) 
- Reminder: The #1 Best Travel Rewards Credit Card is the American Express Gold Rewards Card 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 22-28) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  25% Off All Hudsons Bay Company Collection (Feb 22) 
- GROUPON: $5 Deals are Back!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 23 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 23-24) 
- Aeroplan: Get 5X the Miles + Save up to 75% Off on SHOP.CA (Until Feb 29) 
- Kagura Japanese Restaurant: $15 for $25 Worth of Japanese Food for Dine-In or Sushi Combos for $25 for Takeout (Up to 40% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 36% Off) 
- JUSTinTIME Heating, Air Conditioning, & Duct Cleaning: $69 for an A/C Tune-Up (54% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $149 and Up for a T-Fal ActiFry Deep Fryer, Choose from 2 Models (32% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $108 for a Pair of MEElectronics Air-Fi Matrix2 Bluetooth Wireless Headphones (a $179.99 Value) 
- Reminder: The British Chippy Okotoks  $17 for $30 Worth of British Fish and Chips (43% Off) 
- Starbucks: Tall Starbucks True North Blend for $1 Coupon (Until Mar 31) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Extra 25% Off Womens Clearance Fashions (Feb 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 24 Deals:

- Petro-Canada: $100 for $100 Petro-Canda Gift Card + $15 Fuel Savings Card (15% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  40% Off Breville Quick Clean Grill, Up to 70% Off Zwilling JA Henckels Cookware Sets (Feb 24) 
- Avanti Cleaners: $20 for $40 Worth of Dry Cleaning. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two (62% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Pair of Handsfree Calling Smart Touchscreen Gloves (56% Off) 
- MattressDirect.ca: $39 for 2 Standard-Size Contour Memory Foam Pillows (a $150 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 23-24) 
- Reminder: Kagura Japanese Restaurant  $15 for $25 Worth of Japanese Food for Dine-In or Sushi Combos for $25 for Takeout (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: The Big Cheese Poutinerie  $16 for Two or $32 for Four Small Poutines with Pop (Up to 36% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 24) 
- Air Canada: 2-Day Seat Sale (Book by Feb 24) 
- WestJet: 2-Day Seat Sale (Feb 23-24) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  60% Off Hotel Collection Pillows & Duvets (Feb 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 25 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Februarys Top Selling Deals 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Feb 25-26) 
- Thirsty Turtle Bar & Grill: $12 for $40 Worth of Comfort Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Tahiti Tans and SpAaa: $17 for One or $45 for Three Manicures (Up to 57% Off) 
- Curves  Richmond: $24.99 1- or $39.99 for 2-Month Month Fitness Membership (83% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $49 for a Pair of 100% Bamboo Wayfarer Sunglasses (65% Off) 
- Xpress Fulfillments: $9 for a Ignite Ember USB Lighter (55% Off) 
- Reminder: The Home Vintner  $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two (62% Off) 
- Sport Chek: One Day Flash Sale  Save up to 60% Off (Feb 25) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  52% Off Hotel Collection 525-Thread Count Queen Sheet Sets (Feb 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 26 Deals:

- Groupon.com: A Billion Groupons Sold! Save up to 80% Off Select Deals! 
- Landmark Cinemas: FREE Medium Popcorn Coupon (Until Mar 2) 
- Aroma Wellness and Spa: $99 for Four Ultrasonic Body-Sculpting Treatments ($600 Value) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for an E27 Remote Operated LED Bulb (48% Off) 
- Schatzii: $43 for a S2 Tablet and XL Phone Dock (a $57 Value) 
- Last Chance: Kagura Japanese Restaurant  $15 for $25 Worth of Japanese Food for Dine-In or Sushi Combos for $25 for Takeout (Up to 40% Off) 
- Entertainment.com: Leap Year Sale  All Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping + 29% Off Additional Book (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 27 Deals:

- GROUPON: Billion Thanks Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Things To Do Deals (Feb 27) 
- Organic Tan: $30 for One, $75 for Three, or $99 for Five Organic Airbrush Tanning Sessions (Up to 60% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for a Childrens Educational Interactive Toy (57% Off) 
- Reminder: Bona Roma  $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 27  Mar 19) 
- WestJet: Leap Into Spring Sale (Feb 27-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 28 Deals:

- GROUPON: Billion Thanks Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Travel Deals (Feb 28) 
- Kensington Automotive: $29 for One or $84 for Three Conventional or $169 for Synthetic Oil Changes (Up to 44% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for a Sport Smart Watch, Choose from 5 Colours (72% Off) 
- IKEA: The Bathroom Event  15% Off All Bathroom Furniture (Until Mar 7) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $14.99 (Until Mar 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 29 Deals:

- GROUPON: Billion Thanks Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Massages & Spas (Feb 29) 
- TheBay.com: Leap Day Savings  Extra $29 Off $175 Purchase Code + Free Shipping Every Order (Feb 29) 
- McDonalds: FREE McCafé Coffee (Feb 29  Mar 6) 
- Blairs Chip Repairs: $35 for Mobile Repair of Two or $59 for Five Windshield Chips (Up to 70% Off) 
- The Blue House: $34 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $68 for $100 for Four or More (32% Off) 
- Skin Rejuvenation Clinic: $59.99 for for one skin treatment (53% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $39 for a GSM Unlocked Smart Watch Phone (51% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $29.99 for a 1-Year Subscription to Cosmopolitan Magazine (a $47.99 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Feb 29- Mar 6) 
- WestJet: 20th Birthday Sale (Book by Mar 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 1 Deals:

- GROUPON: Billion Thanks Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Deals (Mar 1) 
- Windmill Golf Group: Sign-up to Receive 4 FREE Rounds of Golf! 
- Waxy Skin Care Boutique: $29 for One, $55 for Two, or $79 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 59% Off) 
- Abes Restaurant: $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $29 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- CrossFit Motivate: $75 for a one-month membership (66% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16.00 for a Lego Inspired Coffee/Beverage Mug (36% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: $19 for a Professor Owl Charm Necklace Made with Swarovski Elements (a $53.90 Value) 
- Reminder: The Blue House  $34 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $68 for $100 for Four or More (32% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Mar 13) 
- Air Canada: Save on Popular North American and International Destinations (Book by Mar 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 2 Deals:

- Emergent Martial Arts: $49 for 10 or $89 for 20 Adult Kickboxing Classes (Up to 70% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Learn Photography Canada: $34.99 for a wine tasting session and photography lesson (36% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Set of Twelve 3D LED Butterfly Night Lights (47% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: Up to 83% off a Custom Family Rules Canvas 
- Last Chance: Kensington Automotive  $29 for One or $84 for Three Conventional or $169 for Synthetic Oil Changes (Up to 44% Off) 
- Reminder: Abes Restaurant  $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $29 for Four (Up to 43% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 2) 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Days of Book Deals  New Deal Everyday (Feb 29  Mar 4) 
- Babies R Us: Babyfest Sale + $20 Off $100 Purchase Promo Code (Until Mar 10) 
- Sport Chek: 2016 Team Assist Program Now Open  FREE Coupons!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 3 Deals:

- GROUPON: Taste of Groupon Flash Sale  Extra 12% Off Local Food & Drink Deals (Mar 3) 
- The Wicked Wedge: $14 for One Large Pizza with Breadsticks or $12 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Food and Drinks ($29.25 value) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $15.99 for $30 Worth of Italian Lunch or $49.99 for a Dinner for 2 or $99.99 for 4 (46% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 & Up for a Beautiful 3-Piece Black & White Brooklyn Bridge Canvas (70% Off) 
- Subco Inc.: $24 for a 1-Year Subscription to Good Housekeeping Magazine (a $41.88 Value) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for only $6 (Until Mar 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 4 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Mar 4-8) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 20% Off Small Appliances, Save an Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Mar 4) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $35 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Five Options Available (Up to 53% Off) 
- Treadline Tires Wheels Mechanical: $39 for One Basic Oil Change with Under-Hood Inspection (Up to 71% Off) 
- Hushed: $29 for a Lifetime Private Phone Subscription with Annual SMS or Phone Credits (90% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $12 for a Sports & Fitness Wireless Bluetooth Headphones (64% Off) 
- Canada Whey: $59 for 5 lb of GAT Supertein Whey Protein (a $100 Value) 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 5 Deals:

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $27 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Cor.Fit: $105 for Five Drop-In Obstacle-Fitness Classes ($175 Value) 
- Buytopia Product: $509 for a Dry Herb Volcano Vaporizer (43% Off) 
- Costco Wholesale: Baby & Toddler Event! 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 5-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 6 Deals:

- Zen Afterglow: $35 for One, $89 for Three, $139 for Five, or $169 for Seven Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Up to 66% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Professional Digital Cooking Timer with Alarm (36% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  65% Off White Gold & Diamond Earrings, 50% Off Diamonds, Gemstones, Pearls and Gold Fine Jewellery (Mar 6) 
- Hudsons Bay: Baby Days  25% Off Baby Clothes, Accessories and Gifts (Mar 4-10) 
- GAP, Banana Republic, and Old Navy: 35% Off Online Purchase Promo Code (Mar 6-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 7 Deals:

- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for a 6 Laser Hair Treatments, $149 for 3 Photofacials, or 3 Ultrasound Cavitation Treatments (83% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Set of Three Multi-Colour Refrigerator/ Desk Removable Trays (37% Off) 
- Cake Boss: $9.99 for a Cake Boss Festive Dessertware Set (a $29.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Air Canada  Save on Popular North American and International Destinations (Book by Mar 7) 
- Last Chance: WestJet  20th Birthday Sale (Book by Mar 7) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 7-13) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage (Mar 7) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  My Starbucks Rewards Members (Mar 7-28) 
- Chapters Indigo: Fresh Markdowns up to 75% Off (Until Mar 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 8 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Treat Yourself Tuesday  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Mar 8) 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Coupons (Mar 8  Apr 10) 
- Banff Trail Riders: $32 for One- or $63 for Two-Hour Horseback Trips (Up to 41% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $51 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (54% Off) 
- Lunchbox Theatre: $25 for 2 Theater Tickets to a Thursday or Friday Night Regular Season Performance (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Dry Herb Ego-Oil Vape Kit (41% Off) 
- WagJag Product PP: $29 for a Pair of Xtraem Pro-Series Earbuds (a $69.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Green Fine Dry Cleaners  $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off) 
- Lids.ca: Extra 30% Off Clearance Sale (Mar 8-9) 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Days of Tech Deals  New Deal Everyday (Mar 7-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 9 Deals:

- The #1 Best Travel Rewards Credit Card: American Express Gold Rewards Card! 
- Rebel Rose Beauty Lounge: $30 for Shellac Manicure, $39 for One or $115 for Three Spa Pedicures, or $65 for One Spa Mani-Pedi (Up to 52% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Set of Three Microfiber Shammy Towels for Cars (47% Off) 
- Cougar Products Ltd: $27 for a Natural Lipstick 5-Piece Set (a $90 Value) 
- Reminder: Banff Trail Riders  $32 for One- or $63 for Two-Hour Horseback Trips (Up to 41% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $51 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (54% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 9) 
- Best Buy: Home Appliance Sale (Until Mar 10) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Save $370 on Swiss Wenger Urban 2-Piece Luggage Set + Up to 65% Off Select Luggage (Mar 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 10 Deals:

- Health Kneads Massage: $39 for One or $75 for Two 60-Minute Therapeutic or Relaxation Massages (Up to 56% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Brainwave Assessment (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for a Travel Smart Conair Adapter (62% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $18 for a 2-in-1 Lightning & Micro Cable (a $46 Value) 
- Reminder: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Reminder: American Express Gold Rewards Card  #1 Best Travel Rewards Credit Card 
- GoodLife Fitness: Free 5 Day Trial Pass 
- KFC: Download New Savings Coupons (Until May 1) 
- GROUPON: Markdowns up to 80% Off Select Deals  Restaurants, Spas, and Things to Do (Mar 10-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 11 Deals:

- Jump On Flyaways: Calgary to Vancouver Easter Weekend for only $319 (Up to 59% Off) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Event  40% Off Everything Promo Code (Mar 9-14) 
- Aroma Wellness and Spa: $49 for 1 or $125 for 3 60-Minute Swedish Massages, $69 for a 90-Minute Massage, or $85 for a Spa Package (Up to 58% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $54 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $107 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- City Blinds: $79 for $500 or $49 for $250 to Spend on Blinds and Installation (84% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: Pack of Velvet Easy Hook Clothes Hanger Organizer, Choose from 4 Colors (75% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 69% off a Xtreme Bluetooth Selfie Stick or a Selfie Flash (69% Off) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Markdowns up to 80% Off Select Deals  Restaurants, Spas, and Things to Do (Mar 10-13) 
- Swiss Chalet: All You Can Eat Fries (Mar 7  May 1) 
- WestJet: Introducing Low Fare Finder

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 12 Deals:

- Oasis Greens Golf Centre: $17 for Games of Championship Mini-Golf for Two Adults or $27 for a Family of Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $29.95 for a 2 lb Tub of Premium New Zealand Whey Protein Isolate (50% Off) 
- Reminder: XS Lounge and Grill  $54 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $107 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 12-19) 
- Best Buy: Friends and Family Sale (Mar 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 13 Deals:

- Staples.ca: $50 Gap Options Gift Card for only $40 (Until Mar 15) 
- Aroma Wellness and Spa: $99 for 4, $179 for 8, or $199 for 10 Ultrasonic Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 84% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Superhero Themed Floor Mat  Choose from Captain America, Superman, Green Lantern, or the Flash (33% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Markdowns up to 80% Off Select Deals  Restaurants, Spas, and Things to Do (Mar 10-13) 
- Reminder: American Express Gold Rewards Card  #1 Best Travel Rewards Credit Card! 
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon When you Spend $25 (Until Mar 31) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Deals (Mar 7-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 13 Deals:

- Staples.ca: $50 Gap Options Gift Card for only $40 (Until Mar 15) 
- Aroma Wellness and Spa: $99 for 4, $179 for 8, or $199 for 10 Ultrasonic Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 84% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Superhero Themed Floor Mat  Choose from Captain America, Superman, Green Lantern, or the Flash (33% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Markdowns up to 80% Off Select Deals  Restaurants, Spas, and Things to Do (Mar 10-13) 
- Reminder: American Express Gold Rewards Card  #1 Best Travel Rewards Credit Card! 
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon When you Spend $25 (Until Mar 31) 
- Dell Canada: 12 Days of Dell Deals (Mar 7-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 14 Deals:

- GROUPON: Beauty Week  Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals (Mar 14-15) 
- The Wellness Body and Spa: Up to 61% Off Glycolic Peels 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for an Ink-Free Childrens Educational & Erasable Drawing Book (33% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 38% off Genie Lace Bras and Genie Briefs 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 14-20) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  50% Off Any Food Item with Drink Purchase (Mar 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 15 Deals:

- Avanti Cleaners: $249 for a Wedding Dress Dry Cleaning and Preservation Service (C$550 value) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Vivid Salon: $49.99 for a Spa Manicure and Pedicure (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $10 for a Set of 2 Pure Performance Bath Towels (50% Off) 
- Essential Oils by Mistico Mimi: $39 for an Aromatherapy Diffuser and 1 free Lavender Essential Oil (a $74.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Groupon.com  Beauty Week  Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals (Mar 14-15) 
- Reminder: Eaglequest Golf Dome  $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Mar 27) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Mar 14-20) 
- WestJet: 3-Day Sale (Book by Mar 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 16 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 35% Off All Regular-Priced Womens Items (Mar 16) 
- Divine Massage and Wellness: $39 for Full-Body Sugar Scrub with Optional Massage (Up to 51% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $69 for 1-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage (42% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $5 for a Set of 4 Assorted NHL Team Puck Coasters (58% Off) 
- Cake Boss: $19.99 for a Cake Boss Professional Series 3 Tier Stacking Cake Pan Set (a $59.99 Value) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 16) 
- Air Canada: St-Patricks Day Sale  Save on Popular Destinations (Book by Mar 17) 
- Entertainment Book: All 2016 Coupon Books only $16 + Free Shipping (Up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 17 Deals:

- GROUPON: Beauty Week  Markdowns up to 80% Off Select Deals (Mar 17-19) 
- Calgary Baby and Tot Show: $6 for a one-day admission on April 2 and April 3 ($12 value) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Green Leaf Health Centre: $35 for a one-hour acupuncture session and an initial visit (63% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9 for a SOHO Kabuki Brush (55% Off) 
- Dazzlepro: $19 for a Travel Sonic Toothbrush (a $59 Value) 
- Reminder: The Crux Climbing & Bouldering  $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Costco.ca: Baby & Toddler Event 
- HostGator.com: 60% Off All Web Hosting Plans Promo Code (Mar 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 18 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Mar 18-21) 
- 7-Eleven: Bring Your Own Cup Day  $1.49 for Any Cup Slurpee (Mar 18) 
- Park Indigo: $195 for 725  9th Ave. SW: One Month Parking ($380 value) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Canadian Medi-Pain Centres: $19 for an Orthotics Package (96% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $29.95 for a 2 lb Tub of ProteinCo New Zealand Whey Protein Isolate (50% Off) 
- Xenadrine: $21 for 2 Pack Xenadrine Drink Mix (a $67 Value) 
- Reminder: Calgary Baby and Tot Show  $6 for a one-day admission on April 2 and April 3 ($12 value) 
- Reminder: Sbarro  $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- Reminder: Groupon.com  Beauty Week  Markdowns up to 80% Off Select Deals (Mar 17-19) 
- WagJag.com: Up to Extra $15 Off Promo Code (Mar 17-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 19 Deals:

- Toys R Us: Toy and Baby Madness Event (Mar 18-20) 
- Calgary Womans Show: $14 for a one-day admission for two on April 16 or 17 (up to $28 value) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $99.99 for a Refurbished Panasonic Cordless Phone with DECT 6.0 Digital Phone System (44% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Beauty Week  Markdowns up to 80% Off Select Deals (Mar 17-19) 
- Reminder: Park Indigo  $195 for 725  9th Ave. SW: One Month Parking ($380 value) 
- Reminder: The Comedy Cave  $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Mar 18-21) 
- Calgary Golf Show 2016: $2 Off Admission Coupon (March 19-20) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 19) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 20 Deals:

- American Express Gold Rewards Card: 25,000 Welcome Points = Free Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- The Laugh Shop: $12.95 for one general-admission ticket (up to $20.95 value) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for a Rozeeca Lead Crystal Decanter (81% Off) 
- GAP: 35% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Mar 20-21) 
- Air Canada Vacations: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off (Mar 14-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 21 Deals:

- Beauty Addicts Hair I Makeup I Aesthetics: $25 for Brow Waxing or Threading with Tint, or $29 for a Brazilian Wax (Up to 44% Off) 
- Shillelaghs Pub: Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut + Partial Highlights or Ombré (47% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for a Birthstone Pendant and Earring Jewellery Set Made with Swarovski Elements (89% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $20 ADATA 4200mAh 8mm Power Bank (a $50 Value) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Mar 18-21) 
- Reminder: American Express Gold Rewards Card  25,000 Welcome Points = Free Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 21-27) 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  3 Bonus Stars when you Mobile Order & Pay (Mar 21) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Gift Cards to Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy (Mar 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 22 Deals:

- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off) 
- China Rose Restaurant: $22 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $44 for Four, Valid MondayFriday (42% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $139 for Laser Hair Removal or $99 for Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for a Set of Ten Teeth Whitening Gel Kit (57% Off) 
- OrigAudio Speakers: Up to 40% off OrigAudio Speakers 
- Reminder: Shillelaghs Pub  Up to 40% Off Food and drinks 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (Mar 24) 
- Cineplex: Buy 1, Get 1 Free Movie Offer with Coca-Cola Product (Until June 30) 
- Groupon.com: Today Only  Extra 10% Off Hotels & Travel Deals Promo Code (Mar 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 23 Deals:

- Sport Chek: 40% Off NHL Jerseys (Until Apr 5) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  25% Off Womens Shoes (Mar 23) 
- Wok Box: $13 for two regular noodle, rice, or curry boxes or $25 for Four (up to $22.58 value) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $69 for a New T-FAL Avante Icon 4-Slice Toaster (54% Off) 
- Naturana and Evabelle: Up to 69% off Lace Plus Size Bras 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 23) 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping on All Orders, No Minimum Spend (Mar 22-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 24 Deals:

- GROUPON: Super Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Deals (Mar 24-26) 
- Hudsons Bay: Giving Day  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Mar 24) 
- Plaza Theatre: $14 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (42% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner or $15 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $30 for $60 for Four (Up to 50%Off) 
- Divine Wellness & Beauty Spa: $34.99 for a one-hour Swedish massage (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Play and Pretend Kids Cooking Set Toy (48% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $12 for a Pair of Maxell Cut The Rope Orange Headphones (a $40 Value) 
- Reminder: Wok Box  $13 for two regular noodle, rice, or curry boxes or $25 for Four (up to $22.58 value) 
- Reminder: Raydiance Suntan Studio  $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale In-Store and Online (Mar 24) 
- Express: 40% Off Everything (Mar 24-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 25 Deals:

- Riverfront Wine & Spirits: $35 for a Wine 101 Class for Two or $62 for Four or $13 for a Singles Wine Night Event (Up to 56% Off) 
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 55% Off American Meals 
- Burlesque & Wine Night Out at Free Spirit Dance: $14.99 for Burlesque & Wine Night Out for 1 or $24.99 for 2 People (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for Motion Sensored LED Night Light, Available in 3 Colours (37% Off) 
- EPIQ: $19 for an EPIQ Power Pre-Workout + Free Draw String Bag (a $79 Value) 
- Reminder: Plaza Theatre  $14 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (42% Off) 
- Reminder: Osteria De Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner or $15 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $30 for $60 for Four (Up to 50%Off) 
- HostGator.com: 60% Off All Web Hosting Plans Promo Code (Mar 25) 
- LivingSocial.com: Spring Savings  Up to 80% Off Select Deals (Until Apr 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 26 Deals:

- Dent Clinic: $18 for One or $31 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs, or $63 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 66% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Set of Two Tubs of Luminous Play Clay (47% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant  Up to 55% Off American Meals 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 26  May 28) 
- Golf Town: Easter Sale  Extra 15% Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping (March 25-28) 
- Air Canada: Spring Sale  Save on Flights within Canada and to US (Book by Mar 27) 
- Best Buy: Easter Sale (Mar 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 27 Deals:

- Shiv Bhavan Restaurant: $15 for $25 Worth of Homestyle South Indian Cuisine for Dining In or $12 for $20 for Delivery (Up to 42% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for a 3-in-1 Window Cleaning Tool, Choose from 2 Colours (43% Off) 
- Reminder: Dent Clinic  $18 for One or $31 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs, or $63 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 66% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 40% Off Entire Store and Online (Mar 24-28) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 27 Deals:

- Shiv Bhavan Restaurant: $15 for $25 Worth of Homestyle South Indian Cuisine for Dining In or $12 for $20 for Delivery (Up to 42% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for a 3-in-1 Window Cleaning Tool, Choose from 2 Colours (43% Off) 
- Reminder: Dent Clinic  $18 for One or $31 for Two Windshield-Chip Repairs, or $63 for One Small-Dent Repair (Up to 66% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Abercrombie & Fitch: 40% Off Entire Store and Online (Mar 24-28) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 28 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Mar 27-28) 
- Bodega: $18 for $30 Worth of Caribbean Fusion Food for Two or $35 for $60 for Four (Up to 42% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Iconic Salon: $84.99 for Womens Haircut with Conditioning, $142 for Color, or $152 for Full Highlights (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Unisex Silicone Wristwatch (48% Off) 
- Must Espresso: $40 for a Must Espresso Italiano 100 Capsule Variety Pack Nespresso Compatible Capsules (a $59 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Mar 28  Apr 3) 
- Chapters Indigo: Fresh Markdowns up to 75% Off! 
- Starbucks: Happy Mondays  Earn 5 Bonus Stars When You Spend $10 (Mar 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 29 Deals:

- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for a Five-Course Dinner for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Empanada Queen: $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- The Fitness Fix: $25 for One Month of Classes, $50 for 10-Class Pass, or $100 for 90-Minute Personal Training for MAT Fitness Class (77% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $32 for a Hello Kitty 3 Pc Universal Toilet Set (54% Off) 
- Hydroxycut: $23 for Hydroxycut CLA + Six Star Trim Lean Weight Loss Products (a $48 Value) 
- Reminder: Bodega  $18 for $30 Worth of Caribbean Fusion Food for Two or $35 for $60 for Four (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Air Canada: Spring Sale  Save on Flights within Canada and to US (Book by Mar 31) 
- Sport Chek: Save up to 25% Off with SCENE Card (Mar 29-30) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off Pillows & Duvets, 40% Off Bed & Bath (Mar 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 30 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Mar 30  Apr 3) 
- Groupon Goods: Spring on the Deals  Up to an Extra 20% Off Goods Deals (Mar 28-31) 
- Eagle quest Golf: $59 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $29 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 46% Off) 
- Enoteca Liquor Store & Specialty Wines: $69 for Wine-Tasting Class with a Food Pairing for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Kates Beauty: $70 for a Set of Lash Extensions with Optional Refill (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Creative Universal Fit Toilet Paper Holder (45% Off) 
- iPM: $39 for an iPM Bluetooth Noise-Canceling Neckband Headset with Built-In Microphone (a $97.49 Value) 
- Reminder: Moroccan Tent Restaurant  $79 for a Five-Course Dinner for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: Empanada Queen  $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Links of GlenEagles: BOGO Free Golf  Free Round When You Bring a Friend (Apr 1  May 19) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 31 Deals:

- GROUPON: $20 Deal Day  Deep Discounts, Today Only (Mar 31) 
- Sport Chek: 1-Day Sale, Online Only  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Mar 31) 
- Madras Cafe: $33 for an Indian Food for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Mudita Massage & Wellness: $54.99 for a Prenatal Body Butter Wrap or $64.99 for a Deep-Tissue Massage (45% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Set of Three .925 Sterling Silver Plated Earrings (55% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $33 for a Set of 4 Latte Cups (a $79.09 Value) 
- Entertainment Book: All 2016 Coupon Books only $14 + Free Shipping (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 1 Deals:

- GROUPON: Promo Code  Take Extra $5 Off $20, $10 Off $40, or $15 Off $60 (Apr 1-3) 
- La Prep: $11 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (42% Off) 
- La Bella Salon & Spa: $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Set of Two Comic Cooking Pot Holders (45% Off) 
- The Readers Digest: Up to 50% off a Best Health Magazine Subscription 
- Last Chance: Moroccan Tent Restaurant  $79 for a Five-Course Dinner for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Reminder: Colors Hair Studio Calgary  $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Air Canada: One Day Sale  15% Off Destinations Worldwide Promo Code (Apr 1) 
- WestJet: No Foolin Just Savin Sale (Book by Apr 5) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (Apr 1-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 2 Deals:

- GROUPON: $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift (50% Off) 
- E-Z K Fitness/Zumba with Enoc: $25 for 5 or $49 for 10 Zumba Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Synthetic Fiber Hair Loss Cover Up (45% Off) 
- Last Chance: Eagle quest Golf  $59 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $29 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 46% Off) 
- Reminder: La Bella Salon & Spa  $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Promo Code  Extra $5 Off $20, $10 Off $40, or $15 Off $60 (Apr 1-3) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Apr 10) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 2  May 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 3 Deals:

- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $75 for Spa Package for One or $143 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 65% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for a Travel Eye Shadow and Blush Palette with Mirror (36% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Promo Code  Extra $5 Off $20, $10 Off $40, or $15 Off $60 (Apr 1-3) 
- Last Chance: Hudsons Bay  Friends & Family  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Mar 30  Apr 3) 
- Reminder: Groupon.com  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift (50% Off) 
- H&M: 20% Off Entire Kids Purchase Coupon (Until Apr 24) 
- Gap & Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase; and 35% Off at Old Navy (Apr 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 4 Deals:

- Satin Touch Laser & Med Spa: $29 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 51% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $15.99 for $30 Worth of Italian Lunch or $49.99 for a Dinner for 2 or $99.99 for 4 (46% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $39 for an Outdoor Sports Backpack with Adjustable Straps, Choose from 5 Colours (51% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: Up to 70% off an Infinity Love Canvas 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $75 for Spa Package for One or $143 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 65% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 4-10) 
- Air Canada: Spring Sale  Save on Popular Worldwide Destinations (Book by Apr 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 5 Deals:

- Satin Touch Laser & Med Spa: $29 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 51% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $15.99 for $30 Worth of Italian Lunch or $49.99 for a Dinner for 2 or $99.99 for 4 (46% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $39 for an Outdoor Sports Backpack with Adjustable Straps, Choose from 5 Colours (51% Off) 
- Custom Gifts 360: Up to 70% off an Infinity Love Canvas 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $75 for Spa Package for One or $143 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 65% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  $5 for a $10 Starbucks Card eGift (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 4-10) 
- Air Canada: Spring Sale  Save on Popular Worldwide Destinations (Book by Apr 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 6 Deals:

- Calgary Flames FanAttic: Fan Appreciation Sale  40% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise (Apr 4-10) 
- Akokiniskway Golf Course: $50 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf with Cart for Two or $99 for Four (38% Off) 
- 500 Cinquecento Cucina: $21 for $35 Worth of Gourmet Italian Food During Dinner for Two or $39 for $70 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- nonstopGOLF: $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for an EZ At-Home Threading Tweezer Tool (53% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $45 for a Boum Bon Voyage Watch (a $115 Value) 
- Reminder: Sumo Lounge  $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Golf Town: Major Sale. Major Savings (Apr 4-6) 
- Rexall: $5 Off When you Spend $25 Coupon (Until May 9) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Escapes Travel Deals Promo Code (Apr 5-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 7 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Lagostina Cookware, Up to 20% Off Samsung Major Appliance (Apr 6) 
- Target Health: $49 for One 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massage or $85 for One 90-Minute Hot Stone Massage (Up to 43% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 68% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69 for a 3-Hour Wine-Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a Designer Inspired Mens Wristwatch (52% Off) 
- Cambridge Towel Company Inc: Up to 72% off Grand Egyptian Bath Towel Sets 
- WestJet: Sale Extended! No Foolin Just Savin Sale (Book by Apr 7) 
- Sport Chek: Footwear Doorcrashers  Up to $60 Off (Until Apr 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 8 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Scratch & Save Event (Apr 7-10) 
- Skin Rejuvenation Clinic: $49 for One, $90 for Two, or $129 for Three Facials with a Microderms or Chemical Peels (Up to 67% Off) 
- Più Bella Salon and Spa: $39 for a Shellac Mani with Regular Pedi or $99 for a Spa Mani-Pedi for Two (Up to 45% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59.99 for Carpet Cleaning for 2 Rooms and a Hallway (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $14 for KitchenAid 9″ Springform Cookie Pan (65% Off) 
- Picaboo: Up to 67% off a Classic Hardcover Photo Book with 20 Standard Bound Pages (67% Off) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 68% Off) 
- Air Canada Vacations: Save the Tax Event  Up to $950 per Couple (Apr 4-17) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Lagostina Cookware, Up to 20% Off Samsung Major Appliance (Apr 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 9 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days are Back! Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 8-14) 
- Duran Duran with CHIC featuring Nile Rodgers: $58 for one G-Pass on August 30, at 7:30 p.m. (up to $73 value) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $8 for a Set of 6 Foldable Pens OR a Set of 4 Knife Ball Pens (53% Off) 
- Bayard Presse Canada Inc: 51% off a Subscription to OWL, chickaDEE or Chirp Magazine (51% Off) 
- Last Chance: Akokiniskway Golf Course  $50 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf with Cart for Two or $99 for Four (38% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Any Purchase, or Extra 20% Off $50+ Promo Code (Apr 8-10) 
- Sport Chek: Scratch & Save Event (Apr 7-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 10 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Up to 30% Off Womens Shoes & Sandals (Apr 8-14) 
- Saxby Music: $36 for Standard Setup of One Guitar or $35 for Two 30-Minute Private Music Lessons(Up to 49% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a 16GB Card Slot USB Flash Drive (47% Off) 
- Last Chance: Sport Chek  Scratch & Save Event (Apr 7-10) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 8-10) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by Apr 14) 
- WestJet: Spring Sale (Book by Apr 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 11 Deals:

- Divine Laser & Spa: $138 for Laser Hair Removal for Two Small, $248 for a Medium, or $398 for a Large Areas or $688 for the Full Body (Up to 93% Off) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $79 for 5 Square Meters of 3D Brick Wallpaper (28% Off) 
- Lauren Taylor: Up to 62% off Crusoe Quilt Sets 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 11-17) 
- Naturalizer: Friends and Family Sale  30% Off + Free Shipping Promo Code (Apr 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 12 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 12) 
- LivingSocial.com: Beauty Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Beauty Deals Promo Code (Apr 11-15) 
- Union Fitness Collective: $69 for 10 or $99 for 15 Fitness Classes, or 3 Personal Training Sessions (Up to 70% Off) 
- The Blue House: $34 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $68 for $100 for Four or More (32% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Canmores Spa and Hair Salon: $85 for 90-Minute Spa Package with Full Body Scrub, Massage, and Facial for 1 or $159 for 2 (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $10 for Phillips Sound Shooter Portable Speaker (50% Off) 
- Hipstreet: $20 for a Hipstreet Digital 4GB MP3 Player (a $34.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Los Mariachis  $18 for $35 Worth of Mexican Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 49% Off) 
- Reminder: Fit Republic  $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Apr 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 12 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 12) 
- LivingSocial.com: Beauty Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Beauty Deals Promo Code (Apr 11-15) 
- Union Fitness Collective: $69 for 10 or $99 for 15 Fitness Classes, or 3 Personal Training Sessions (Up to 70% Off) 
- The Blue House: $34 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $68 for $100 for Four or More (32% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Canmores Spa and Hair Salon: $85 for 90-Minute Spa Package with Full Body Scrub, Massage, and Facial for 1 or $159 for 2 (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $10 for Phillips Sound Shooter Portable Speaker (50% Off) 
- Hipstreet: $20 for a Hipstreet Digital 4GB MP3 Player (a $34.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Los Mariachis  $18 for $35 Worth of Mexican Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 49% Off) 
- Reminder: Fit Republic  $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Apr 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 13 Deals:

- The Corner Salon: $35 for haircut, style, and deep conditioning treatment ($68.25 value) 
- Rampage City Paintball: $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Lunchbox Theatre: $25 for 2 Theater Tickets to a Thursday or Friday Night Regular Season Performance (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One Mens Classy Genuine Leather Wallet OR $18 for Two  Choose from 3 Colours (67% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: $26.99 for a Designer Inspired Ashby Ring (a $108.90 Value) 
- Reminder: The Blue House  $34 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $68 for $100 for Four or More (32% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 13) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save up to $130 on Laptops (Apr 13) 
- Indigo.ca: Save up to 75% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Apr 12-14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Up to 35% Off Dresses, Up to 30% Off Activewear, Up to 40% Off Mens Shoes (Apr 8-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 14 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Secret Promo Code  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Apr 14-19) 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale Today Only  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 14) 
- Gold Magnolia Spa: $45 for One or $129 for Three Custom Facials or Chemical Peels (Up to 57% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Body Advantage Massage: $45 for 1-Hour Swedish Massage (47% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Stars Night Projector OR $18 for Two (67% Off) 
- Remax: $20 for a Remax Car Cell Phone Holder (a $39 Value) 
- Reminder: The Corner Salon  $35 for haircut, style, and deep conditioning treatment ($68.25 value) 
- Reminder: Rampage City Paintball  $25 for a Paintball for Two, $45 for Four or $99 for Ten with Gear, Air Fills, and Paintballs (Up to 80% Off) 
- Naturalizer.ca: 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Until May 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 15 Deals:

- Reminder: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 14-19) 
- Eaglequest Golf: $14.40 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time ($29.40) 
- OK Tire & Auto Service: $39 for a Standard or $79 for a Synthetic Oil-Change Package (Up to 78% Off) 
- Perfect Home Solutions Contracting: $139.99 for One 12x12x8 Room: Interior Painting (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One Easy Mountable Hair Dryer/Straightner Holder OR $18 for Two (55% Off) 
- Rachael Ray: $19.99 for a Rachael Ray 3-Piece Lazy Tool Set (a $34.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Optiks International  $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Entertainment Book: Tax Day Sale  All 2016 Coupon Books only $10.40 + Free Shipping (Up to 79% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: The Baby Event  20% Off Baby Items (Apr 14-17) 
- Starbucks: New Starbucks Rewards  Get Gold Status with Any Purchase Before May 2

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 16 Deals:

- DancEnergy: $22 for Group Dance Classes. Three Options Available (73% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One Magnetic Therapy Belt for Back Pain OR $18 for Two  Choose from 2 Colours (75% Off) 
- Reminder: Eaglequest Golf  $14.40 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time ($29.40) 
- Reminder: OK Tire & Auto Service  $39 for a Standard or $79 for a Synthetic Oil-Change Package (Up to 78% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 16  May 28) 
- Aritzia: Lighten Up Sale  30-60% Off Select Styles (Apr 14-18) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Up to 40% Off Womens Fashions (Apr 8-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 17 Deals:

- Satin Touch Laser & Med Spa: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Deluxe Glam Facials (Up to 74% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Pair of Vegan Leather Car Gap Fillers OR $18 for Two  Choose from 2 Colours (67% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 15% Off Sport Chek Gift Cards (Apr 16-22) 
- Toys R Us: Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 15-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 18 Deals:

- Calgary Roller Derby Association: $15 for Calgary Roller Derby Association Matches for Two on June 18, July 16, or August 13 (50% Off) 
- The British Chippy Okotoks: $17 for $30 Worth of British Fish and Chips (43% Off) 
- Perfect Home Solutions Corp: $74.99 for 1 or $139.99 for 2 Three-Hour House Cleaning Sessions (49% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One Pair of Swarovski Element Looped Crystal Earrings OR $18 for Two  Choose from 2 Colours (83% Off) 
- Bonjour: $12.99 for a Bonjour Crème Brulée Set (a $39.99 Value) 
- Last Chance: Eaglequest Golf  $14.40 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time ($29.40) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons West (Apr 18-24) 
- Colgate: FREE Sample of Colgate Sensitive Pro-Relief Toothpaste 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Apr 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 19 Deals:

- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Poutines and Drinks (Up to 27% Off) 
- Glory of India: $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for a 6 Laser Hair Treatments, $149 for 3 Photofacials, or 3 Ultrasound Cavitation Treatments (83% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One Pair of Skirt Leggings OR $18 for Two  Choose from Black or Grey (67% Off) 
- MuscleTech: Up to 49% off MuscleTech Platinum 100% Iso-Zero + Shaker Cup & T-Shirt 
- Reminder: The British Chippy Okotoks  $17 for $30 Worth of British Fish and Chips (43% Off) 
- WestJet: 2-Day Seat Sale (Apr 19-20) 
- Walmart: 1000s of Items on Rollback 
- Groupon.com: Today Only  Extra 10% Off Hotels & Travel Deals Promo Code (Apr 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 20 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  $20 Deal Day  Deep Discounts (Apr 20) 
- OMI World Tour: $36 for one silver seating ticket (up to $69.83 value) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Divine Laser & Spa: $139 for 12 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments or $99 for 8 Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One Beautiful 18K Gold-Plated Pearl Necklace & Earring Set Made with Swarovski Elements OR $18 for Two (75% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $18 for a Pair of Dior Inspired Sunglasses (a $55 Value) 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 20) 
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Apr 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 21 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 21-22) 
- Ki Elementz: $35 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Reiki Sessions (Up to 49% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Icefield Adventure Base: $394.55 for Helicopter Hiking Adventure Package for 2 or $789.99 for 4 People (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $18 for a Speed Training Resistance Parachute (64% Off) 
- PUR Gum: $25 for 24 Packs of Aspartame-Free PUR Gum Plus a Special Edition Lunchbox (a $75 Value) 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale (Apr 20-21) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $20 Deal Day  Deep Discounts (Apr 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 22 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 21-22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Apr 22-24) 
- Sweet Savory: $10 for $18 Worth of Thai Food for Two or Four. Two Options Available (Up to 49% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Eternal Skin Elements: $99 for one UltraSonic with vitamin C facial and triple polar RF face & neck treatment (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for an Aluminum iPad Case with Integrated Bluetooth Keyboard (79% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: $26.99 for a Crystal Sovereign Bracelet (a $76 Value) 
- Reminder: TOMS Shoes  15% Off Coupon Code (Apr 20-26) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Mens Dress Shirts & Ties starting at $19.99 (Until Apr 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 23 Deals:
 
- Sweet Savory: $6 for $10 Worth of Shaved Snow Dessert. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $29 for a Memory Foam Pillow with Bamboo Cover (71% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 23  May 28) 
- A&W: $3.50 for new Spicy Habanero Chicken Burger 
- Roots Canada: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Everything (Apr 21-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 24 Deals:

- Suicide Girls Blackheart Burlesque: $20 for one general-admission standing ticket (up to $39.88 value) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for the 75-ft Pro Version of Expandable Hose with a 7 Spray Mode Nozzle Gun (52% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Apr 22-24) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 for Small Iced Coffee 
- Old Navy: Thank You Event  30% Off Online Purchase (Apr 24-30) 
- Cineplex: Buy $30 Gift Card, Get a Free Movie Gift Pack (Until Jun 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 25 Deals:

- GROUPON: Major Markdowns Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off (Apr 24-26) 
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Apr 25-26) 
- China Rose Restaurant: $22 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $44 for Four, Valid MondayFriday (42% Off) 
- Shillelaghs Pub: Up to 47% Off Food and drinks 
- Divine Wellness & Beauty Spa: $34.99 for a one-hour Swedish massage (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $11.2 for a Pack of 24K Gold Plated or Silver Plated Playing Cards  Express Shipping Option Available (81% Off) 
- iEngravedit: Up to 54% off Personalized Locket Charms  3 Options 
- Last Chance: Sweet Savory  $10 for $18 Worth of Thai Food for Two or Four. Two Options Available (Up to 49% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Apr 25  May 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 26 Deals:

- Royal Canadian Circus: $36 for Royal Canadian Circus for Two (May 6June 5) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $69 for a 30- or $85 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $69 for 1-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage (42% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $8.5 for an E27 Remote Control Operated Color Changing LED Bulbs (79% Off) 
- Vanity Planet: $19 for a Travel Sonic Toothbrush (a $59 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Major Markdowns Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off (Apr 24-26) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until May 8) 
- Lids.ca: 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 26-27) 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Up to 70% Off Luggage (Until Apr 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 27 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Bay Days + Save an Extra 15% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Apr 27) 
- Staples: 20% Off Gift Cards to Sport Chek, GAP Options, Roots, la Vie en Rose, Spafinder (Apr 27  May 10) 
- Boundary Ranch: $28 for One- or $45 for Two-Hour Trail Ride for One or $89 for Two People (Up to 41% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $26 for a Unisex Slim and Stylish Bluetooth Health Tracker Watch (35% Off) 
- Herbamax: $26.50 for Eight Ten Packs in a Tray of Herbamax for Women (a $320 Value) 
- Reminder: Royal Canadian Circus  $36 for Royal Canadian Circus for Two (May 6June 5) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 28 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 28-30) 
- TheBay.com: Final Day of Bay Days  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Apr 28) 
- The Wellness Body and Spa: Up to 57% Off Eye Lift or Lip Plumping Treatment with Collagen 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Subs, Pizza, and Pasta for Pickup (45% Off) 
- Emerald SPA: $49 for the 50-Minute Anti-Aging Facial (59% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Multi-Functional Outdoor Dual Strap Backpack (56% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a Designer-Inspired 18K Gold Plated Set (a $75 Value) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- PUMA.ca: Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 29 Deals:

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale Today Only  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 29) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Apr 29) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $53 for Cleaning Services for a Furnace and 10 Ducts ($130 Value) 
- Plaza Theatre: $14 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (42% Off) 
- Pizza Brew: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $32 for a Nintendo Wii Controller Charging Port (36% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $23 for a Lasercut Envelope Clutch Handbag (a $59 Value) 
- Reminder: Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs  $11 for $20 Worth of Subs, Pizza, and Pasta for Pickup (45% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 28-30) 
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Apr 25-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 30 Deals:

- Canadian Rockies International Rodeo and Music Festival: $44 for a one-day general-admission ticket (up to $73.45 value) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for a Wireless Smart Ez Cast To TV (40% Off) 
- Reminder: Plaza Theatre  $14 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (42% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 30  May 28) 
- Marks: 20% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (Apr 29  May 1) 
- Starbucks: 50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage from 3-6pm (Apr 28  May 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 1 Deals:

- SHE Lingerie: $30 for $60 Worth of Lingerie and Swimwear. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for a Portable & Handy Air Pump Kit (40% Off) 
- Last Chance: Royal Canadian Circus: $36 for Royal Canadian Circus for Two (May 6June 5) 
- Sport Chek: $24.99 for Nike Golf Victory Mens Polo + Free Shipping All Orders (55% Off) 
- Gap, Banana Republic, Old Navy: 35% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (May 1-2) 
- Naturalizer.ca: 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (May 1-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 2 Deals:

- GROUPON: Mothers Day Gift Ideas & Deals (May 2-8) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  60% off Pillows & Duvet, 30% off Bedding and Bath (May 2) 
- Zombie Survivor: $45 for Admission for 1 or $89 for 2 to the Zombie Survivor or Hero Survivor Challenge (Up to 44% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome Driving Range: $59.99 for a 5-Hour Range Time Session (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Compact Super Bright Portable Hanging LED Lantern (45% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $25 for a Maxwell & Williams Set of 6 Blue 400ml Wine Glasses (a $67 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (April 25  May 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 3 Deals:

- GROUPON: Dollar Deal Days  $5, $15, and $25 Deals (May 2-4) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $159.99 for Le Creuset Cast Iron French Oven  Save $240 (May 3) 
- Aquabatics: $55 for a 2.5-Hour Stand-Up Paddleboarding or Kayaking Lesson ($79 Value) 
- Abes Restaurant: $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $109 for One or $169 for Two In-Office Teeth-Whitening Treatments (56% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for a Stylish Clip On MP3 Player (43% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $16 for a Flower Statement Necklace (a $45 Value) 
- Reminder: Koto Sushi Lounge  $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Mothers Day Gifts & Deals (May 2-8) 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Days of Book Deals  New Deal Everyday (May 2-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 4 Deals:

- Foothills Orchid Society: $10 for Two or $20 for Four Tickets to The Calgary Orchid Show on May 28 or 29, 2016 (50% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $50 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 63% Off) 
- Osteria de Medici: $15.99 for $30 Worth of Italian Lunch or $49.99 for a Dinner for 2 or $99.99 for 4 (46% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for a Set of Two Plug In Night Lights (43% Off) 
- New Season: Up to 34% off Microfiber Duvet Covers 
- Reminder: Abes Restaurant  $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 4) 
- Air Canada: Mothers Day Worldwide Seat Sale (May 4-5) 
- WestJet: Mothers Day Seat Sale (May 4-5) 
- Starbucks: Happy Hour  50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage (May 3-15) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  70% Off 14K Gold & Pearl Fine Jewellery (May 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 5 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra $5 Off Deals $25 & Up Promo Code (May 5) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Womens Tops, $179.99 for Mens Calvin Klein Wool Suits (May 5) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (May 5-7) 
- Rickys All Day Grill: $15.99 for Homestyle Breakfasts for Two or $31.98 for Four. Two Options Available (43% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Designer Inspired Genuine Swarovski Elements Gold Plated Bangle (60% Off) 
- HomCom: Up to 50% off a Workshop Bench & Tool Sets 
- Reminder: Raydiance Suntan Studio  $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $50 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 6 Deals:

- GROUPON: 20% Off Last-Minute Gifts for Mothers Day Promo Code (May 6-7) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  75% Off Select Luggage (May 6) 
- Fine Beauty Spa: $49 for One or $119 for Three Body Exfoliations with Optional Body Wraps and Sauna Blankets (Up to 60% Off) 
- Aroma Wellness and Spa: $49 for 1 or $125 for 3 60-Minute Swedish Massages, 69 for 90-Minute Massage, or $85 for Spa Package (Up to 58% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69 for a 3-Hour Wine-Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $15 for a Golf Accessory Kit (89% Off) 
- Lowepro: $64 for a Lowepro Classified 140 AW Shoulder Bag (a $97 Value) 
- Reminder: Rickys All Day Grill  $15.99 for Homestyle Breakfasts for Two or $31.98 for Four. Two Options Available (43% Off) 
- Reminder: Monster Mini Golf  $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 7 Deals:

- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9 for Golf Barrel Fur Head Covers (55% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 7-28) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 65% off Mattress Sets (May 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 8 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Promo Code (May 8) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $15 for One or $35 for Three Regular Manicures or $19 for One Shellac Manicure (Up to 67% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a 9 Watt UV Quick Nail Drying Lamp (45% Off) 
- Last Chance: Rickys All Day Grill  $15.99 for Homestyle Breakfasts for Two or $31.98 for Four. Two Options Available (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 9 Deals:

- Shear Essence Hair: $25 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $89 for Full Highlights (Up to 51% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $80 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $160 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a 18 Karat Gold/White Gold Plated Birthstone Bangle (60% Off) 
- La Cie de Tissus Decorative Fabrics Ltee: $19 for a 2-Piece Memory Foam Bath Set (a $29.99 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 9-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 10 Deals:

- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale  50,000 Markdowns  Save up to 80% Off (May 9-11) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50% Of Womens Shoes, 30% Off Dresses & Swimwear, 35% Off Tops & Bottoms (May 10) 
- LivingSocial.com: 4-Hour Flash Sale  Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 10) 
- Fine Beauty Spa: $29 for One, $59 for Four, or $99 for Six Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 85% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Bellisima Day Spa: $450 for permanent makeup for upper eyeliner with color of choice (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Universal Bicycle Bottle Holder (40% Off) 
- Readsave: $23 for a 1-Year Subscription to Golf Digest Magazine (a $60 Value) 
- Reminder: Strathmore Golf Club  $80 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $160 for Four (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 11 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (May 11-12) 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Coupons (May 10  June 12) 
- Sana Spa: $74 for One or $139 for Two 60-Minute Massages Plus Hotel Amenities Access (Up to 59% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Medic Laser & Aesthetic Centre: $135 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments a Small Area (82% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for an Advanced Muscle Pulse Massager (57% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19.99 for 2 Banjo Minnow 110 Piece Fishing Lure Kit (a $70 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Crash the Site Sale  Save up to 80% Off (May 9-11) 
- Reminder: Minhas Micro Brewery  $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 12 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Things To Do Deals Promo Code (May 12) 
- TheBay.com: 20% Off Designer Sunglasses (Online-Only) 
- Rickys All Day Grill: $19.99 for Dinner for Two or $39.98 for Four (47% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for a Detox Wrap, 2 Laser Body Treatments, and 2 Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Set of Two Refillable Butane Cigarette Shaped Lighters (40% Off) 
- LogiIx: $19 for a LogiIx Colour Shield Mac Keyboard Protector (a $28.24 Value) 
- Reminder: DMs Photography  $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- McDonalds: Summer Drink Days  $1 Any Size Soft Drink

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 13 Deals:

- Flip Factory: $29 for 5 or $50 for 10 classes in Stunts, Ninja, Circus, or Trampoline (Up to 58% Off) 
- Osteria De Medici: $49 for an Italian Dinner or $15 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $30 for $60 for Four (Up to 50%Off) 
- ReNue Medi Spa: $39.99 for Gel Manicure and Pedicure or a 60-Minute Eminence Organic Facial (57% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Set of Four Butterfly Post Earrings (52% Off) 
- Smart Shakers: $15 for a Set of 2 Smart Shakers (a $45 Value) 
- Reminder: Rickys All Day Grill  $19.99 for Dinner for Two or $39.98 for Four (47% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Spend $40 In-Store, Get Free $10 Bonus Card (May 12-22) 
- Groupon.com: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Select Goods (May 12-15) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Event (May 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 14 Deals:

- Fine Beauty Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Hydrating or Deep-Cleansing Facials (Up to 53% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $18 for a Set of Ten 14 Karat Gold Plated Ball Stud Earrings (55% Off) 
- Reminder: Osteria De Medici  $49 for an Italian Dinner or $15 for $30 Worth of Lunch Cuisine for Two or $30 for $60 for Four (Up to 50%Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 14-28) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- RONA: Scratch and Save Event  Save 10% to 100% Off Your In-Store Purchase (May 14) 
- McDonalds: $1 from every Big Mac will be Donated to Red Cross Alberta Fires Appeal (May 13-15) 
- Calgary Roughnecks: $24.99 Playoff Ticket Discount Promo Code (May 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 15 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 15-17) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  70% Off Select Fragrances (May 15) 
- Noodlebox: $14 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $89 for an Advanced Stainless Steel Cube II Vaporizer (36% Off) 
- Last Chance: Rickys All Day Grill  $19.99 for Dinner for Two or $39.98 for Four (47% Off) 
- Sport Chek: Footwear Doorcrashers  Up to $70 Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Until May 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 16 Deals:

- Lake Louise Summer Gondola: $39 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $78 for Four (Up to 41% Off) 
- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $35.99 for One or $56.99 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Save up to 73% Off) 
- Rugged Maniac 5K Obstacle Race: $50 for Afternoon Entry Package for One (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $14 for 16GB Heineken USB Flash Drive or $19 for 32 GB (53% Off) 
- SELF Magazine: $23 for a 1-Year Subscription (10 Issues) to SELF Magazine (a $40 Value) 
- Last Chance: Flip Factory  $29 for 5 or $50 for 10 classes in Stunts, Ninja, Circus, or Trampoline (Up to 58% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 15-17) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 16-22) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  $399.99 for Sterling Full-Size BBQ Set, 25% Off Outdoor Furniture (May 16) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Warehouse Sale  Save up to 70% Off (May 15-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 17 Deals:

- Living Your Essence: $39 for One or $115 for Three Energy Healing Sessions (Up to 52% Off) 
- La Prep: $11 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (42% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Designer Inspired Halter Neck Two Piece Bikini (56% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $14 for an 18k White Gold Plated Puff Heart Anklet (a $45 Value) 
- Reminder: Lake Louise Summer Gondola  $39 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $78 for Four (Up to 41% Off) 
- IKEA: Wardrobe Event  15% Off All Wardrobes and Komplement Interiors (May 16  June 13) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (May 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 18 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (May 18-19) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  $69.99 for Bellissimo 7-Piece Bedding Set, 60% Off Pillows & Duvets (May 18) 
- Mountain View Bowling: $49.99 for Two Hours of Bowling for Five with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 62% Off) 
- The Spice Chica: $55 for a How to Prep Sushi Makimonos Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a 3D Virtual Reality Headset (42% Off) 
- Arco Decorative Fabrics: $19 for a 2-Piece Memory Foam Bath Set (a $29.99 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 18) 
- Air Canada: Canada, US and Sun Destinations Seat Sale (Book by May 19) 
- WestJet: 3-Day Seat Sale (May 17-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 19 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 18-19) 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping (May 19) 
- Skiins Beauty Inc.: $25 for One, $68 for Three, or $100 for Five Spray Tans (Up to 60% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $9 for 10 or $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- Mountain View Bowl: $49.99 for Two Hours of Bowling with Shoe Rentals for Five People (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for Swiss Army Mens Deo and Aftershashave Set (52% Off) 
- WagJag Product PP: $29 for MLB Oversized Towels (a $59.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Mountain View Bowling  $49.99 for Two Hours of Bowling for Five with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 62% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Womens Sale  Up to 30% Off Womens New Summer Arrivals 
- Naturalizer.ca: Extra 20% Off Sandals + Free Shipping Promo Code (May 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 20 Deals:

- GROUPON: Massive May Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 20% Off (May 20-22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (May 20) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for a Five-Course Dinner for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Optiks International: $17 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (90% Off) 
- Iconic Salon: $84.99 for Womens Haircut with Conditioning, $142 for Color, or $152 for Full Highlights (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Universal Fit No Spill Container Tap (50% Off) 
- Wagjag Products: Up to 74% off Superfood Variety Bundles 
- Joe Fresh: 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 19-23) 
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale  50% Off Entire Store (May 18-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 21 Deals:

- Tahiti Tans and SpAaa: $17 for One or $45 for Three Manicures (Up to 57% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Dual USB 10000 mAh Solar Powerbank (45% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 21-28) 
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (May 20-26) 
- Tim Hortons: $1 for Small Creamy Maple Chill (May 21-23) 
- Adidas.ca: Friends & Family Sale  Save up to 50% Off (Until May 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 22 Deals:

- TheBay.com: 70% Off Zwilling J.A. Henckels Cookware Set 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $20 for a Two-Week or $30 for a One-Month Whole-Body-Vibration Membership (Up to 88% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Personalized Pet Neck Band with Letters (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Massive May Sale  Markdowns up to an Extra 20% Off (May 20-22) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 23 Deals:

- ZaraTennis: $45 for Three or $85 for Six Personal Tennis Training Sessions (Up to 72% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Triumph Carpet Cleaning Services: $59.99 for Carpet Cleaning for 2 Rooms and a Hallway (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $16 for a Fashionable Boot Shaped 16GB USB Flash Drive OR $22 for 32GB (52% Off) 
- Essential Oils by Mistico Mimi: $25 for 4 Massage Oils and a 25% off Coupon (a $75.96 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 23-29) 
- Chapters Indigo: Fresh Markdowns up to 40% Off 
- Buytopia.ca: Long Weekend Sale  Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 24 Deals:

- Angelcalm: $35 for a Reflexology Session, $39 for a Relaxation Detox Massage, or $59 for Both (Up to 61% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Micro Ink Clinic: $150 for Permanent Bottom Eyeliner or $240 for Eyebrow Shading (57% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for a Mini Mushroom Wireless Bluetooth Speaker (52% Off) 
- Naturana and Evabelle: Up to 60% off Satin Slip Dress 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until June 5) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $58 with New Coupons this Month

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 25 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  64% Off Samsonite Luggages, 35% Off All Kids Clothing (May 25) 
- Bodega: $18 for $30 Worth of Caribbean Fusion Food for Two or $35 for $60 for Four (Up to 42% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $36 for a Full Size Heavy Weight Outdoor Hammock  with Full Mounting Kit (40% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $14 for a Pair of Solitaire Earrings made with Swarovski Elements (a $69.99 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 25) 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping on All Orders, No Minimum Spend (May 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 26 Deals:

- Naturalizer.ca: One Day Sale  25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 26) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (May 26) 
- Calgary Flames: 2016 Authentic Equipment Sale (May 28, 8am-1pm) 
- Aspen Crossing: $82 for a Champagne Brunch Train Excursion with Drink for One. 18 Dates Available (23% Off) 
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $23 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $40 for Four, or $74 for Eight (Up to 63% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $19 for an Outdoor Summer Microfiber Car Wash Set (42% Off) 
- Campbell Company of Canada: $15 for 6 Packs of Campbells Soup Kits (a $30 Value) 
- Reminder: Bodega  $18 for $30 Worth of Caribbean Fusion Food for Two or $35 for $60 for Four (Up to 42% Off) 
- Reminder: CalAlta Auto Glass  $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (May 26-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 27 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Click & Save Online, Scratch & Save In-Stores (May 27-29) 
- Lakeside Golf Club: $94 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 or $188 for 4 with Bucket of Range Balls (Up to 53% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Perfect Home Solutions Corp: $74.99 for 1 or $139.99 for 2 Three-Hour House Cleaning Sessions (49% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a String of 200 LED Solar Lights (42% Off) 
- Lauren Taylor: Up to 57% off a 5-Piece Rowan Collection Quilt Set 
- Reminder: Bragg Creek Paintball  $23 for a Paintball Package with Rental Gear and Unlimited Air for Two, $40 for Four, or $74 for Eight (Up to 63% Off) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Sale Extended! 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 27) 
- Bath & Body Works: 20% Off Your Entire Purchase Coupon (Until May 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 28 Deals:

- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19 for Shellac Manicure, or $40 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Designer Inspired Womens 18 Karat Plated Bangle (70% Off) 
- Reminder: Lakeside Golf Club  $94 for an 18-Hole Round of Golf & Cart for 2 or $188 for 4 with Bucket of Range Balls (Up to 53% Off) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 28) 
- Well.ca: Nursery Event  15% Off select Nursery Items (May 27-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 29 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Designer Clearance Sale  Save up to 60% Off! 
- Vivid Salon: $42 for a Spa Mani-Pedi ($100 Value) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for a Set of Two Wall Mountable Solar Lights (45% Off) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6.49 Coupon (Until June 2) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 30 Deals:

- GROUPON: Major Markdowns Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off (May 30) 
- Khana Khazana Restaurant: $15 for $25 Worth of Indian Food for Two or $25 for $50 for Four (Up to50% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $17 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $49.99 for Yonka or $59.99 for G.M Collin Facial (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Set of 5 Ankle Length Multicolor Dress Socks (48% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $19 for a 2-Pack EZ Jet Water Cannon (a $29.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Hudsons Bay  Designer Clearance Sale  Save up to 60% Off! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 30  Jun 5) 
- Joe Fresh: Free Shipping on Every Order (May 28  Jun 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 31 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (May 31) 
- Hudsons Bay: Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Until Jun 2) 
- Rugged Maniac Obstacle Course: $50 for an afternoon registration for one ($100 value) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Pink Lime Salon & Spa: $79 for a Haircut with Partial Highlights (56% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Multifunctional Android or iOS Charging Cable Keychain with Bottle Opener (40% Off) 
- WagJag Product: Up to 43% off an Expandable Garden Hose (43% Off) 
- P&G Everyday: Try P&G brandPACK Products from $4.99

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 1 Deals:

- Urban Escape: $40 for One or $80 for Two 90-Minute Float Sessions (Up to 35% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $26 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off) 
- Perfect Home Solutions Contracting: $139.99 for One 12x12x8 Room: Interior Painting (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $15 for an Sport Water Resistant Durable Sling Bag, Choose from 4 Colours (70% Off) 
- Minimal: Up to 57% off Minimal Insulated Bottles & Flasks 
- Reminder: Black Cat Bar and Grill  $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 1) 
- Rexall: $5 Off When you Spend $25 Coupon (Until June 10) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  40% Off Select Womens Tops (June 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 2 Deals:

- Aspen Crossing: $45 for an Alberta Prairies Train Excursion for One or $79 for Two. 10 Dates Available (48% Off) 
- Carstairs Golf Club: $87 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $174 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 55% Off) 
- Match: $18 for 1- or $30 for 3-Month Match Membership (67% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $9 for a Pair of Stylish Cycling Sunglasses  Available in 3 Colour Combinations (82% Off) 
- Coco Natural: Up to 49% off Coco Natural Air Fresheners 
- Reminder: Urban Escape  $40 for One or $80 for Two 90-Minute Float Sessions (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 3 Deals:

- GROUPON: Super Sized Sale  48 Hours to Save Big (Jun 3-4) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide with Promo Code (Jun 3) 
- Running Reins Ranch: $70 for 2-Night Stay for 2-, $80 for 4-, or $88 for 6-Person TeePee (Up to 44% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute Massage ($85 Value) 
- Canadian Rockies Rafting and Adventure Centre: $52.99 for a Half-Day Whitewater Rafting Trip With Transportation and Gear (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Pair of Noise Cancelling Earphones (83% Off) 
- House & Home: Up to 65% off a Subscription to House & Home + A Chance to Win Contest Prizes (51% Off) 
- Reminder: Carstairs Golf Club  $87 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $174 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 4 Deals:

- The Home of OM: $35 for a 90-Minute Float Sessions (Up to 37% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $9 for a Sleek Dual USB Portable Powerbank  Available in 4 Colours (85% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 4-25) 
- Naturalizer: Sale on Sale  Extra 20% Off Sale Styles Promo Code (Until June 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 5 Deals:

- TeaLife: $16 for $30 Worth of Tea and Tea Accessories or $29 for $49.99 for Credit Toward Lifetime Membership (Up to 50% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $8 for a Pair of iPhone Compatible Earphones with a Sleek Case  Choose from 5 Colours (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 6 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 6-7) 
- Blush Esthetics & Lashes: $55 for a Full Set of Lash Extensions with Optional Fill (Up to 69% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Burlesque & Wine Night Out at Free Spirit Dance: $14.99 for Burlesque & Wine Night Out for 1 or $24.99 for 2 People (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Metal 3D Educational DIY Puzzle OR $22 for Two (75% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 6-12) 
- WagJag Product: $29 for a Touch Organic  10 Variety Boxes of Organic Tea (a $60 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 7 Deals:

- Aspen Crossing: $45 for Twilight Train Excursion for One or $79 for Two (June 3September 16) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Icefield Adventure Base: $394.55 for Helicopter Hiking Adventure Package for 2 or $789.99 for 4 People (30% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $12 for a 12-Piece Nude Eye Shadow Palette (84% Off) 
- Cake Boss: $49.99 for a Cake Boss 78-Piece Cake Icing/Decorating Kit (a $76.95 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 6-7) 
- Last Chance: The Home of OM  $35 for a 90-Minute Float Sessions (Up to 37% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until June 19) 
- Air Canada: The World is on Sale (Book by June 13) 
- LivingSocial.com: 2-Hour Flash Sale  Extra 25% Off Promo Code (June 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 8 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Extra 10% Off Promo Code, Up to 40% Off Small Appliances, Up to 70% Off Cookware (June 8) 
- Perfect Home Solutions Corp: $69 for One or $139 for Two Housecleaning Sessions (Up to 53% Off) 
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $197 for a Discover the Job You Were Born to Do Session (60% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One Womens Thermal Underwear Set OR Two for $18  Choose from 5 Colours (75% Off) 
- Bolero: $14 for Bolero Swivelling Lens Readers for Makeup Application (a $28 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 8) 
- WestJet: Everywhere Sale (Book by June 13) 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 9 Deals:

- GROUPON: Newly Reduced Deals  40,000 Price Cuts Nationwide (June 9-11) 
- Fine Beauty Spa: $135 for 12 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 93% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- Canadian Medi-Pain Centres: $19 for an Orthotics Package (96% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Reusable Heat Resistant Oven Mat, Great for Eliminating Grease (67% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $19 for a Floating Crystal Watch Made With Swarovski Elements (a $65 Value) 
- Canadian Tire: Big Red Weekend  Fathers Day Sale (June 9-12) 
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale (June 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 10 Deals:

- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $39 for Hair Styling Package. Three Options Available (Up to 59% Off) 
- Sea Fish n Chips: $17 for Seafood Meal for Two or $33 for Four (Up to 41% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Canmores Spa and Hair Salon: $85 for 90-Minute Spa Package with Full Body Scrub, Massage, and Facial for 1 or $159 for 2 (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Creative 2-in-1 Retractable Micro USB/8 Pin Charge and Sync Cable, Choose from 4 Colours (67% Off) 
- Sublime: Up to 45% Neoprene Bags 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Your $10 Purchase Coupon (June 10-23) 
- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off + Free Shipping Promo Code (June 9-13) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  55% Off Gold, Diamond, Pearl & Gemstone Fine Jewellery, Plus Extra 10% Off Promo Code (June 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 11 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 11-12) 
- Knoxvilles Tavern: $45 for Admission for 2, $69 for 4, or $129 for 10 to the Knoxvilles Tavern Stampede Festival  Calgary, July 717 (Up to 74% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for a Set of Two Non Stick BBQ Grill Mats (50% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 11-25) 
- RONA: 15% Off On The Product of Your Choice (June 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 12 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Today Only  75% Off Select Luggage Collections (June 12) 
- Fine Beauty Spa: $49 for One or $119 for Three Swedish Massages or $85 for a Spa Package (Up to 63% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for One 8 Pack Oral B Compatible Toothbrush Heads OR $18 for Two (57% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 15% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 11-12) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Marks: Fathers Day Sale  Extra 20% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (June 11-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: Promo Code  Take Extra $5 Off $20, $10 Off $40, or $15 Off $60 (June 13-14) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (June 13-14) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Womens Sandals (June 13) 
- Madras Cafe: $33 for an Indian Food for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- 500 Cinquecento Cucina: $21 for $35 Worth of Gourmet Italian Food During Dinner for Two or $39 for $70 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for a 6 Laser Hair Treatments, $149 for 3 Photofacials, or 3 Ultrasound Cavitation Treatments (83% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a Smart Folding Magnetic iPad Case & Cover  Choose from Four Colours (67% Off) 
- House & Home: Up to 65% off a Subscription to House & Home + A Chance to Win Contest Prizes 
- Last Chance: PUMA.ca  Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (June 9-13) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 14 Deals:

- Free Spirit Dance: $15 for a Burlesque & Wine Night Out for One or $25 for Two (Up to 58% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $15 for One or $35 for Three Regular Manicures or $19 for One Shellac Manicure (Up to 67% Off) 
- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $29.99 for Consultation and 1-Hour Acupuncture Session (68% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $19 for The Art of Shaving Kit  Unscented (53% Off) 
- Bertha: Up to 87% off Bertha Real Buffalo-Horn Sunglasses 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Promo Code  Take Extra $5 Off $20, $10 Off $40, or $15 Off $60 (June 13-14) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (June 13-14) 
- Amazon.ca: E3 Sale  Save 20% Off Select Pre-Order Games, Save $30 Off Select Pre-Order Games (June 10-16) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  30-50% Off Watches (June 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 15 Deals:

- GROUPON: Fathers Day Gift Ideas & Deals (Until June 19) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $19.99 for Mens Dress Shirts  Save $55 (June 15) 
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $30 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- Buytopia Exclusive: $10 for a 3-In-1 Portable Pro-Use Hair Clipper (67% Off) 
- Lauren Taylor: Up to 47% off T1500 Cotton Rich Sheets 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 15) 
- Air Canada: Fathers Day Sale (Book by June 16) 
- WestJet: Fathers Day Seat Sale (Book by June 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 16 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping (June 16) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  50% Off Mens Shoes and Sandals (June 16) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze: $16 for Family Fun Park for Two, $29 for Four, or $42 for Six (Up to 48% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for 1, $150 for 3, or $225 for 5 Microdermabrasions with Ayurvedic Facial Session (72% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a Beats Inspired Mic Wireless Bluetooth Speaker (52% Off) 
- Pawhut: $69 for a PawHut Pet Playpen (a $109.99 Value) 
- Reminder: Sumo Lounge  $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Reminder: GROUPON  Fathers Day Gift Ideas & Deals (Until June 19) 
- Best Buy: Save up to 79% Off Luggage Sets (June 15-16) 
- Tim Hortons: Free BBQ Steak Buy One Get One Free Coupon (Until July 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 17 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (June 17-19) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jun 17) 
- The Racing Experience: $39 for $50 Worth of Stock-Car Driving Experience (Up to 67% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $26 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome Driving Range: $59.99 for a 5-Hour Range Time Session (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a Professional Use Multi-Mode Infrared Thermometer (52% Off) 
- Millano Home: Up to 58% off 3D Duvets 
- Reminder: Cobbs Corn Maze  $16 for Family Fun Park for Two, $29 for Four, or $42 for Six (Up to 48% Off) 
- Reminder: AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon  $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $24.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Polo Shirts and Shorts  Save $40 (June 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 18 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 18-19) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Set of Five 100% Cotton Dress Socks (48% Off) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Sport Chek Gift Cards (June 18-24) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  $19.99 for CHAPS Tops & Shorts  Save up to $65 (June 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 19 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 18-19) 
- First Base Sports Bar: $18 for $30 Worth Pub Fare. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $14 for Fresh Saver Handheld Rechargeable Vacuum Sealer with Accessories (53% Off) 
- Last Chance: Hudsons Bay  Friends & Family  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (June 17-19) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $14.99 (Until June 26) 
- Best Buy: Friends and Family Sale (June 18-19) 
- Gap & Old Navy: 35% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (June 19-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 20 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 20) 
- Macleod Liquor: $29 for 3-Hour Wine Tasting and Education Session for One or $48 for Two (52% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $53 for Cleaning Services for a Furnace and 10 Ducts ($130 Value) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $15 for PAINT IT Heat Gun (81% Off) 
- Bertha: $71 for a Pair of Polarized Earth Wood Sunglasses (a $337 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 20-26) 
- KFC: Download New Printable Coupons (Until Aug) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (June 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 21 Deals:

- The Spice Chica: $55 for a How to make Italian Pizza Class for Two or $110 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for Star Wars Death Star Spherical Ice Mold (50% Off) 
- Zoku: $48 for a Zoku Iced Coffee Maker (a $65 Value) 
- IKEA: Summer Sale on now (Until July 4) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Select Nike Footwear, Clothing and Equipment (Until June 21) 
- Hudsons Bay: Summer Shoe Clearance  Up to 50% Off Womens Shoes and Sandals

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 22 Deals:

- Hebei Acrobatic Troupe: $25 for one adult ticket (up to $41.47 value) 
- Glory of India: $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for a Detox Wrap, 2 Laser Body Treatments, and 2 Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a Designer Inspired Two-Shade Compression Calf Leggings (42% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $22 for a Michael Kors Inspired Brilliance Statement Pavé X Ring (a $65 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 22) 
- Air Canada: North America and Sun Destinations Seat Sale (Book by June 22) 
- WestJet: 2-Day Seat Sale (June 21-22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (June 22-23) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Up to 60% Off Mattress Sets, 60% Off Pillows & Duvets, 40% Off Bedding & Bath (June 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 23 Deals:

- In Good Hands Mobile Wellness: $35 for One or $69 for Two Months of Outdoor Boot Camp or Yoga Classes (91% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $17 for In-Ear Noise Cancelling Wireless Bluetooth Earbuds (57% Off) 
- Expert Island: Up to 42% off 500W 15 inch Portable Speaker with Bluetooth 
- Reminder: Glory of India  $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Best Buy: The Baby Event (Until July 7) 
- ZARA: Summer Sale 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 24 Deals:

- Curves: $19 for Five or $29 for 10 Fitness Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $65 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (40% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $9 for a Set of Toronto Maple Leafs Baby Shoes (67% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $17 for a Leather Crystal Charm Bracelet (a $45 Value) 
- Reminder: Bona Roma  $28 for Pizza or Italian Dinner for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Hollister Co: All Clearance 60-70% Off (June 23-24) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 25% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (June 24-26) 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Sale  Save up to 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 25 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Things To Do Deals Promo Code (June 25) 
- cowboys dance hall: $12.30 for one general admission ticket to Redfoo and Party Rock Crew on Sunday, July 10, at 8 p.m. (up to $23.60 value) 
- Buytopia Product: $10 for an E27 Remote Control Operated Color Changing LED Bulbs (75% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 25) 
- Forever 21: Friends & Family Sale  21% Off Regular Priced Items (June 23-26) 
- GAP: Today Only  40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (June 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 26 Deals:

- Globe Cinema: $19 for a Movie Package with Soda and Popcorn for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 47% Off) 
- Buytopia Vendor: $39 for Toronto Blue Jays Baby Blanket  Free Shipping (25% Off) 
- Aritzia: Everything in on Sale  Up to 50% Off (Until July 6) 
- Old Navy: 40% Off Your Order (June 26-28) 
- Under Armour: End of Season Sale (Until June 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 27 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 27-28) 
- Cartoon Kingdom: $22 for One Short Day or $99 for One Week of Short Days of Cartooning Camp (Up to 56% Off) 
- Skin Rejuvenation Clinic: $49 for One, $90 for Two, or $129 for Three Facials with a Microderms or Chemical Peels (Up to 67% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $69 for 1-Hour Deep-Tissue Massage (42% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for an Anti-Snoring Smart Wristband (60% Off) 
- WagJag Product: $79 for a Platinum Edge 400-Piece Combination Drill Bit Kit with Wheels (a $169.99 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 27  July 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 28 Deals:

- American Express Gold Rewards Card: FREE 25,000 Points, No Annual Fee First Year = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Up to 65% Off Luggage, Up to 70% Off Canadian Olympic Team Apparel (June 28) 
- Amy Schumer: $34 for one G-Pass Ticket for 200-level seating (up to $51.50 value) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $89 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $178 for Four (Up to 49% Off) 
- Emerald SPA: $49 for the 50-Minute Anti-Aging Facial (59% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $12 for a Complete at Home Mani & Pedi Kit (56% Off) 
- Peace Naturals Foods: $14 for an Organic Coconut Sugar and Premium Heirloom Quinoa (a $22.60 Value) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 27-28) 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off Promo Code (June 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 29 Deals:

- Lash Addiction: $79 for Classic Eyelash Extensions or $499 for Eyelash Extension Certification Training (Up to 63% Off) 
- La Prep: $11 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (42% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $210 to Spend on Prescription Eyewear, Plus a 200-ml Container of Eyeglass Cleaner and a Cloth (91% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for a Five Stem Spice Tree Rack (52% Off) 
- Neverland Sales: Up to 73% off Kitty and Dove Necklaces Made with Swarovski Elements 
- Reminder: Amy Schumer  $34 for one G-Pass Ticket for 200-level seating (up to $51.50 value) 
- Reminder: Strathmore Golf Club  $89 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $178 for Four (Up to 49% Off) 
- Reminder: American Express Gold Rewards Card  25,000 Welcome Points = Free Flight to Anywhere in North America 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 29) 
- WestJet: Oh Canada Seat Sale (June 28-30) 
- Air Canada: Canada Day Sale (Book by June 30) 
- Reebok.ca: 40% Off Canada Day Sale (Until July 4) 
- Adidas.ca: 40% Off Canada Day Sale (June 28  July 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 30 Deals:

- Little Rock Printing: $39 for $75 Worth of Printing Services (48% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- Skin Rejuvenation Clinic: $59.99 for for one skin treatment (53% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for an EZ Watermelon Slicer (53% Off) 
- All Natural Advice Ltd: $56 for a Garcinia Cambogia & Colon Detox Capsules (a $158 Value) 
- Bench: 50% Off Entire Store (June 30) 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (June 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 1 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Beauty and Spa Deals (July 1) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 1-5) 
- Pour Beer Market & Grill: $30 for a Pizza Meal with Draft Beer or House Wine for Two or $60 for Four (42% Off) 
- Carstairs Golf Club: $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $199 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 49% Off) 
- Perfect Home Solutions Contracting: $139.99 for One 12x12x8 Room: Interior Painting (50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $29 for a 100% Waterproof MP3 Player with Waterproof Earphones (52% Off) 
- Trebbih Inc.: $12 for a Pair of 18K White Gold Filled Austrian Crystal Hoop Earrings (an $65 Value) 
- Reminder: Sol Optix  $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- GAP: Canada Day Sale  40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (July 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 2 Deals:

- GROUPON: Canada Day Weekend Sale  1,000s of Price Cuts (July 1-7) 
- Hudsons Bay: 50% Off Select Red & White Small Appliances (July 1-3) 
- Dew Cleaning Services: $59 for Two or $99 for Four Man-Hours of Housecleaning (Up to 50% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $22 for an HD 5-Mega-Pixel Video Camera (56% Off) 
- Reminder: Pour Beer Market & Grill  $30 for a Pizza Meal with Draft Beer or House Wine for Two or $60 for Four (42% Off) 
- Reminder: Carstairs Golf Club  $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $199 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 49% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 2-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 3 Deals:

- Match.ca: $15 for One- or $25 for Three-Month Membership (Up to 64% Off ) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for an 8GB Dog USB  Great Gag Gift (40% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Sale  Save up to 65% Off 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (July 2-4) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day in July Sale (July 1-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 3 Deals:

- Match.ca: $15 for One- or $25 for Three-Month Membership (Up to 64% Off ) 
- Buytopia Product: $24 for an 8GB Dog USB  Great Gag Gift (40% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Summer Sale  Save up to 65% Off 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (July 2-4) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day in July Sale (July 1-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 4 Deals:

- Global Airport Parking: $15 for $20 Worth of Airport Parking. Two Options Available (25% Off) 
- Lake Louise Summer Gondola: $39 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $78 for Four (Up to 41% Off) 
- The Fitness Fix: $25 for One Month of Classes, $50 for 10-Class Pass, or $100 for 90-Minute Personal Training for MAT Fitness Class (77% Off) 
- Buytopia Product: $9 for a Swarovski Elements 3-Row Anklet (70% Off) 
- Nailene: $35 for a Nailene Professional UV Gel Lamp (a $56.49 Value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 4-10) 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off + Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Until July 4) 
- Hudsons Bay: Summer Clearance  Save up to 60% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 5 Deals:

- Calgary Stampede 2016: Money Saving Tips, Value Deals, and Value Days (July 8-17, 2016) 
- Amici Studio And Spa: $35 for One, $65 for Two, or $100 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off) 
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19 for Shellac Manicure, or $40 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 50% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $149.99 for 3 Photofacial, Ultrasound Cavitation, or Laser Hair Treatments (74% Off) 
- Reminder: Global Airport Parking  $15 for $20 Worth of Airport Parking. Two Options Available (25% Off) 
- Reminder: Lake Louise Summer Gondola  $39 for Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two or $78 for Four (Up to 41% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until July 17) 
- Hudsons Bay: Home Event  Save up to 70% Off!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 6 Deals:

- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 6-7) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Buy 1, Get 1 Free Mens Dress Shirts & Ties, 40% Off Mens Shoes (July 6) 
- Red Bull: FREE Sample Can of Red Bull! 
- Southern Alberta Music Festival: $35 for two one-day general admission tickets for Friday (up to $50 value) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $54 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $107 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut and Partial Highlights or Ombre (46% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 7 Deals:

- Free Stampede Breakfasts: Find all the FREE 2016 Calgary Stampede Pancake Breakfasts (July 8-17, 2016) 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (July 7) 
- Hunter Hayes: $29 for one general-admission ticket (up to $57.04 value) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 6-7) 
- Last Chance: Global Airport Parking  $15 for $20 Worth of Airport Parking. Two Options Available (25% Off) 
- WestJet: Sun Seat Sale (Book by July 11) 
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by July 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 8 Deals:

- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for an Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- The Blue House: $34 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $68 for $100 for Four or More (32% Off) 
- Eternal Skin Elements: $99 for one UltraSonic with vitamin C facial and triple polar RF face & neck treatment (61% Off) 
- Reminder: Hunter Hayes  $29 for one general-admission ticket (up to $57.04 value) 
- Reminder: Avalon Salon & Spa  $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Holt Renfrew: Now or Never Sale  Up to 80% Off Select Spring Fashion 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Super Sale (July 9-15) 
- Hudsons Bay: Summer Clearance  Save up to 70% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 9 Deals:

- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $65 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Reminder: Fresh Air Furnace Services  $55 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning Package (Save $84.50 or 61% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 9-30) 
- Naturalizer: Semi Annual Sale  Save up to 70% Off + New Markdowns 
- Babies R Us: BabyFest Sale (July 8-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 10 Deals:

- 14th Annual MOPAR Rocky Mountain Nationals: $15 for one general-admission ticket (up to $37.50 value) 
- Reminder: Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse  $65 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Toys R Us: Save 20% Off Select Lego Building Sets 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (July 5-20) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Up to 30% Off Bosch Major Appliances, Up to 50% Off Furniture (July 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 11 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Christmas in July Sale  Hot Deal Each Day (July 11-17) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 11-12) 
- 7-Eleven: FREE Slurpee Day (July 11, 11am-7pm) 
- Edge Hockey School: $20 for $100 Toward Hockey Camp (80% Off) 
- The Carmichael Dining Lounge: $17 for $30 Worth of Brunch 2, or $36 for $60 for Dinner (Up to 43% Off) 
- The Wicked Wedge: $14 for One Large Pizza with Breadsticks or $12 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Food and Drinks ($29.25 value) 
- Pizza Brew: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- Last Chance: Hunter Hayes  $29 for one general-admission ticket (up to $57.04 value) 
- Reminder: 14th Annual MOPAR Rocky Mountain Nationals  $15 for one general-admission ticket (up to $37.50 value) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 11-17) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Save 40-50% Off Shoes (July 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 12 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (July 12-13) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Free Shipping All Orders + Extra $20 Off on $150 Purchase Promo Code (July 12) 
- Moscow Ballets Great Russian Nutcracker: $60 for one mezzanine, upper-circle, or balcony ticket, plus a nutcracker (up to $127 value) 
- Yellow Box Gourmet Pizza and Subs: $11 for $20 Worth of Subs, Pizza, and Pasta for Pickup (45% Off) 
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 40% Off American Meals 
- ReNue Medi Spa: $39.99 for Gel Manicure and Pedicure or a 60-Minute Eminence Organic Facial (57% Off) 
- Last Chance: Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse  $65 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Last Chance: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 11-12) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off Any Pizzas at Menu Price (July 11-17) 
- Amazon.ca: Prime Day Sales Event (July 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 13 Deals:

- Last Chance: GROUPON  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 12-13) 
- Express Salon & Spa: $49 for a Spa or $69 for a Gel Manicure and Pedicure (Up to 46% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $49 for One or $95 for Two 60-Minute Massages (Up to 52% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $39.99 for a Consultation and 1-Hour Acupuncture Session (61% Off) 
- Last Chance: 14th Annual MOPAR Rocky Mountain Nationals  $15 for one general-admission ticket (up to $37.50 value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 13) 
- Reebok.ca: Save an Extra 25% Off Reebok Outlet (July 13-14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  60% Off Pillows & Duvets, 50% Off Mens Suits, 30% Off Watches (July 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 14 Deals:

- GROUPON: Black Friday Bonanza  Up to 80% Off 100s of Doorbusters (July 14-16) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Up to 50% Off Womens Tops, Up to 40% Off Watches (July 14) 
- Riverfront Wine & Spirits: $32 for Spirits Tasting for Two or $58 for Four (Up to 68% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Treadline Tires Wheels Mechanical: $39 for One Basic Oil Change with Under-Hood Inspection (Up to 71% Off) 
- Perfect Home Solutions Corp: $74.99 for 1 or $139.99 for 2 Three-Hour House Cleaning Sessions (49% Off) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Purchase, 40% Off $100 Purchase Promo Code (July 14-18) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 15 Deals:

- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $19 for One or $29 for Two Medium Pizzas or $39 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 52% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $15 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $23 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement 
- The Yogis Den: $44 for 10 Yoga Classes or $37 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 70% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for a Furnace and Duct-Cleaning Package (50% Off) 
- Emergen-C: FREE Sample! 
- RONA: Friends & Family  20% Off Everything In Stock Coupon (July 14-15) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Up to 40% Off Mens Dress Shirts, Up to 40% Off Baby & Kids Clothing (July 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 16 Deals:

- Renovations the Spa for Men: $65 for Mens Spa Services or $79 for Handyman Special Package (Up to 46% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 16-30) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Up to 50% Off Dresses (July 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 17 Deals:

- American Express Gold Rewards Card: FREE 25,000 Points, No Annual Fee First Year = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Calgary Stampede: Final Sunday  Free Admission from 10am-Noon, Free WestJet Skyride All Day (July 17) 
- Express  A Mike Chammoury Salon & Spa: $19 for a Mens Haircut with Wash, Straight-Razor Shave, or $30 for Both (Up to 57% Off) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Your $10 Purchase Coupon (July 15-28) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  Free Shipping on Almost Every Order (July 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 18 Deals:

- Calgary Yacht Club Sailing School: $125 for Sailing Camp. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $50 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 63% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Reminder: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = Free Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 18-24) 
- Tim Hortons: Free BBQ Steak BOGO Coupon (Until July 31) 
- GROUPON: Cyber Monday in July Sale  100s of Amazing Doorbusters (July 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 19 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Things To Do Deals Promo Code (July 19) 
- Black Bull Golf Resort: $75 for 18 Holes of Golf with Power Cart for Two or $145 for Four (Up to 55% Off) 
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off) 
- Rics Lounge & Grill at Four Points Calgary Airport: $15 for $25 Worth of Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- Vitality Boot Camp: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until July 31)
- TOMS Shoes: Surprise Sale  Up to 75% Off (July 19-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 20 Deals:

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com  Save up to Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 20-21) 
- Luxe Laser Lounge: $79 for 6 Laser Hair Treatments for Extra-Small, $125 for a Small, $219 for a Medium, or $379 for a Large Area (Up to 82% Off) 
- Plaza Theatre: $14 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (42% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Veggie Fitness: $39.99 for One Month of Boot Camp Classes Three Times Per Week (81% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 20) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (July 19-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 21 Deals:

- Edges Salon & Spa: $29 for a Haircut Packages. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Sea Fish n Chips: $17 for Seafood Meal for Two or $33 for Four (Up to 41% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Yoga and Beyond: $27.99 for 5 Yoga, Barre, Spin, or Aerial Yoga Classes (62% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Take Extra $5 Off $20, $10 Off $40, or $15 Off $60 (July 20-21) 
- WagJag.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 21) 
- Well.ca: Summer Blowout Sale  Save up to 75% Off (July 21-24) 
- Naturalizer: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Sale Styles Already Reduced up to 70% Off (July 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 22 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Summer Beauty Sale  Markdowns up to 80% Off (July 22) 
- Hudsons Bay: Extra 15% Off Promo Code (July 22-25) 
- Toopy and Binoo: Fun and Games  $21.60 for one ticket on September 25 at 1 p.m. (up to $35.75 value) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $59 for Cleaning Services for a Furnace and 10 Ducts ($130 Value) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Icefield Adventure Base: $394.55 for Helicopter Hiking Adventure Package for 2 or $789.99 for 4 People (30% Off) 
- Last Chance: Black Bull Golf Resort  $75 for 18 Holes of Golf with Power Cart for Two or $145 for Four (Up to 55% Off) 
- GAP: 40% Off Almost Everything Promo Code (July 22-23) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (July 22-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 23 Deals:

- GROUPON: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (July 23) 
- Paint Parti: $19 for One Admission to a Black Light Painting Session ($45 Value) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 23) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $16.99 Coupon (Until Aug 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 24 Deals:

- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $65 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Last Chance: TOMS Shoes  Surprise Sale  Up to 75% Off (July 19-24) 
- Dynamite Clothing: 30% Off One Regular Priced Item Promo Code (July 23-24) 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off + Extra 20% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (July 23-24) 
- Gap & Old Navy: 35% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (July 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 25 Deals:

- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $275 for Lunch or $333 for Dinner Cooking Class for Four or $569 for Eight (Up to 40% Off) 
- Glory of India: $25 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $59 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 41% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- Avalon Salon: $74.99 for a womens haircut, shampoo, blow dry, and style (53% Off) 
- Last Chance: Hudsons Bay  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (July 22-25) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 25-31) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (July 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 26 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (July 26) 
- Eagle quest Golf: $59 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $29 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 46% Off) 
- Macleod Liquor: $29 for 3-Hour Wine Tasting and Education Session for One or $48 for Two (52% Off) 
- Oasis Greens Golf Centre: $17 for Games of Championship Mini-Golf for Two Adults or $27 for a Family of Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Micro Ink Clinic: $150 for Permanent Bottom Eyeliner or $240 for Eyebrow Shading (57% Off) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 27 Deals:

- The Wellness Body and Spa: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for a Small, $199 for a Medium, or $299 for a Large Area (Up to 80% Off) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for a Five-Course Dinner for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 27) 
- TOMS Shoes: 15% Off Promo Code (July 27-29) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Extra 30% Off Womens Clearance Fashion, 60% Off Swimwear, 60% Off Womens Shoes (July 27) 
- LivingSocial.com: Birthday Sale  Extra 20% Off Promo Code (July 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 28 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (July 28) 
- Alberta Flyboard Inc.: $99 for 30-Minute Flyboarding Experience for One or Two at Alberta Flyboard Inc. (Up to 36% Off) 
- OK Tire & Auto Service: $39 for a Standard or $79 for a Synthetic Oil-Change Package (Up to 78% Off) 
- Noodlebox: $14 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink (30% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome Driving Range: $59.99 for a 5-Hour Range Time Session (50% Off) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Free Shipping All Orders + Markdowns up to 70% Off (July 28-30) 
- GROUPON: Goods Sidewalk Sale  Up to 80% Off (July 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 29 Deals:

- ZaraTennis: $249 for Weekly Group Tennis Sessions ($500 Value) 
- Abes Restaurant: $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour, Beer, and Pizza for Two (52% Off) 
- Babies R Us: 4-Day Sale  All Car Seats on Sale (July 28-31) 
- Adidas.ca: Save an Extra 25% Off Outlet Sale (July 27  Aug 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 30 Deals:

- Allure Laser Lounge & Spa: $59 for a Facial Package, $69 for Dermaplaning, or $79 for Microneedling (Up to 52% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 30) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  60% Off Patio Furniture (July 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 31 Deals:

- MBC Mabel Beauty Care: $75 for One or $199 for Two Face and Body Pampering Packages (Up to 73% Off) 
- Best Buy: Back to School Sale (July 31  Aug 2) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off KitchenAid Classic Toaster Oven (July 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 1 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  55% Off Womens Swimwear & Cover-ups, 25% Off Designer Sunglasses (Aug 1) 
- GROUPON: One-Day Sale  Only 24 to Score (Aug 1) 
- Dermaly: $45 for One or $129 for Three 75-Minute O2 Glow Facials (Up to 55% Off) 
- DancEnergy: $19 for Group Dance Classes. Three Options Available (Up to 77% Off) 
- Pour Beer Market & Grill: $25 for a Pizza Meal with Draft Beer or House Wine for Two or $51 for Four (52% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $69.99 for a 3-Hour Wine Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar for 2 People (72% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 1-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 2 Deals:

- Emergent Martial Arts: $15 for Five or $20 for 10 Martial Arts Classes for Kids (Up to 75% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $51 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (54% Off) 
- Vivid Salon: $42 for a Spa Mani-Pedi ($100 Value) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $210 to Spend on Prescription Eyewear, Plus a 200-ml Container of Eyeglass Cleaner and a Cloth (91% Off) 
- PUMA.ca: Private Sale  Save up to 75% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Aug 2-3) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Aug 14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  40% Off Boxed Bras & Panties (Aug 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 3 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Aug 3-5) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  60% Off Pillows & Duvets, Up to 60% Off Mattress Sets, 40% Off Bed & Bath (Aug 3) 
- Cleaning Unlimited: $59 for Carpet or $39 for Upholstery Cleaning. Three Options Available (Up to 38% Off) 
- La Bella Salon & Spa: $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $89 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $178 for Four (Up to 49% Off) 
- Lashious Beauty Clinic: $99 for a Full Set of 100% Siberian Mink Eyelash Extensions (58% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 3) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Buy More, Save More  Up to 35% Off Mens Clothing & Accessories (Aug 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 4 Deals:

- OSullivans Restaurant and Pub: $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Blue House: $38 for $50 Worth of Latin Cuisine for Two or $76 for $100 for Four or More (24% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59.99 for Cleaning for 1 Furnace and 10 Vents (60% Off) 
- REMINDER: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Aug 3-5) 
- Naturalizer.ca: 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 4-22) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Event  40% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (Aug 4-7) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Lord & Taylor Iconic Fit Tops (Aug 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 5 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Aug 3-5) 
- Rocky Mountain BBQ Catering: $12 for Signature Sausage, Smokies, Smoked Burgers, Beef Jerky, Pulled Pork and Barbecue (40% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute Massage ($85 Value) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Skin Rejuvenation Clinic: $59.99 for for one skin treatment (53% Off) 
- Links of GlenEagles: Extra Big Rate Breaks This Weekend (Aug 5-9) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Calvin Klein Underwear, Sleepwear, Lingerie, Robes and Hosiery (Aug 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 6 Deals:

- Brentwood Health and Wellness: $49 for Vitamin C Brightening Package or Power Detox Package (Up to 52% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 6) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $34.99 for Design Lab Lord & Taylor Tops, Plus 30% Off Womens Fashion (Aug 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 7 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off Sofa Beds (Aug 7) 
- Re-New Wellness Centre: $299 for Three or $499 for Six VelaShape II Body-Contouring Treatments (Up to 67% Off) 
- Burger King: $1.99 for 10 Piece Chicken Nuggets 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  50% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to 30% Off Designer Watches (Aug 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 8 Deals:

- Inside Out Experience: $119 for a Whitewater-Rafting and Hiking Trips (Up to 40% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- The Racing Experience: $39 for $50 Worth of Stock-Car Driving Experience (Up to 67% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $149.99 for 3 Photofacial, Ultrasound Cavitation, or Laser Hair Treatments (74% Off) 
- Last Chance: OSullivans Restaurant and Pub  $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- Boston Pizza: Fan Appreciation Day  $5 Individual Gourmet Pizzas (Aug 8) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 8-14) 
- PUMA: Back to School Sale  Extra 20% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Until Aug 22) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  73% Off 11-Piece Stainless Steel Cookware Set (Aug 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 9 Deals:

- Celeste the Psychic: $35 for a 60-Minute Psychic Readings for One or $65 for Two People (Up to 54% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $31 for Pizza or $34 for Italian Meal for Takeout or Dine-In. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $49.99 for Yonka or $59.99 for G.M Collin Facial (50% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $89.99 for Womens Guess Watches, 15% Off Designer Watches (Aug 9) 
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event  Spend $100 Get $20 Gift Card, or Spend $250 Get $50 Gift Card (Aug 9-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 10 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 10-11) 
- The Main Dish: $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Group: $20 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes (Save $480 or 98% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Pizza Brew: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 10) 
- WestJet: 3-Day Seat Sale (Aug 9-11) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Extra 55% Off Womens Clearance Footwear (Aug 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 11 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Aug 11) 
- Curves: $29 for 1- or $59 for 2-Month Gym Membership (Up to 82% Off) 
- The Wicked Wedge: $14 for One Large Pizza with Breadsticks or $12 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Food and Drinks ($29.25 value) 
- FIGHT2FITNESS: $20 for 30 Fitness and Kickboxing Classes ($299 Value) 
- Bellisima Day Spa: $450 for permanent makeup for upper eyeliner with color of choice (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 10-11) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  $199.99 for Heys Zeus 2-Piece Hardside Luggage Set  Save $375 (Aug 11) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Buy 1 Get 1 50% Off Womens Fall Denim and Womens Activewear (Aug 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 12 Deals:

- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $42 for Microdermabrasions or Peels (Up to 77% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $54 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $107 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- La Prep: $9 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (53% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Up to 30% Off Samsung Appliances (Aug 12) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Select Nike Footwear and Clothing (Until Aug 16) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Sale of Champions (Aug 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 13 Deals:

- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $199 for a Spa Package for One or $389 for Two w/Massage, Facial, Lunch & More (Up to 57% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Main Dish  $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 13) 
- Hudsons Bay: Endless Summer Sale (Until Aug 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 14 Deals:

- Cowboy Cleaning: $99 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $129 for Two-Story Home (Up to 44% Off) 
- Golf Town: Extra 20% Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping (Until Aug 15) 
- Staples: 20% Off Gift Cards to GAP, Banana Republic, Old Navy and Roots (Until Aug 23) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  72% Off Sealy Posturepedic Admiral II Euro Top Queen Mattress Set (Aug 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 15 Deals:

- Pure Vietnamese Kitchen + Bar: $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Lunch or Dinner for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Carstairs Golf Club: $99 for 18 Holes of Golf for Two or $199 for Four with Cart Rental, Range Balls, and Drinks (Up to 49% Off) 
- Flip Factory: $29 for 5 or $50 for 10 classes in Stunts, Ninja, Circus, or Trampoline (Up to 58% Off) 
- Tania MediSpa: $199 for One Dermapen Microdermabrasion Session (33% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 15-21) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  33% Off Bras and Panties (Aug 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 16 Deals:

- Tina at Brentwood Health and Wellness: $39 for a 60- or $55 for a 90-Minute Massage with Tina (Up to 58% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $69 for a 30- or $85 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- Globe Cinema: $19 for a Movie Package with Soda and Popcorn for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 47% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: 30% Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Aug 15-16) 
- BestBuy.ca: $20 Off Purchase of $100 or More with Visa Checkout (Until Aug 31) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  70% Off Select EFFY Fine Jewellery (Aug 16) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (Aug 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 17 Deals:

- The Spice Chica: $59 for How to Make Tiramisu from Scratch Class for Two or $110 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- Skiins Beauty Inc.: $25 for One, $68 for Three, or $100 for Five Spray Tans (Up to 60% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for a Detox Wrap, 2 Laser Body Treatments, and 2 Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 17) 
- Best Buy: Back to School Sale (Aug 17-18) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $34.99 for Crock-Pot 5-Quartz Slow Cooker withe Little Dipper (Aug 17) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Extra 30% Off Clearance Womens Fashion, Lingerie & Sleepwear, and Watches (Aug 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 18 Deals:

- GROUPON: Promo Code  Extra $5 Off $30, $10 Off $50, or $15 Off $60 (Aug 18-19) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Womens Dresses & Suit Separates (Aug 18) 
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $46 for Brazilian Rodizio Lunch and Beers for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 36% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $15 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $23 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- The Fitness Fix: $25 for One Month of Classes, $50 for 10-Class Pass, or $100 for 90-Minute Personal Training for MAT Fitness Class (77% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Aug 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 19 Deals:

- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Glory of India: $20 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $49 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 51% Off) 
- Beauty Addicts: $19.99 for a Haircut, $29.99 for a Brazilian Wax, $49.99 for a Scalp Treatment, Color, or $99 for Highlights (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra $5 Off $30, $10 Off $50, or $15 Off $60 (Aug 18-19) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Coupon on $10 Purchase (Aug 19  Sept 1) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off Towels, 30% Off Bath Accessories (Aug 19) 
- LivingSocial.com: Mystery Sale  Extra Savings up to 20% Off Promo Code (Aug 19-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 20 Deals:

- Chapters Indigo: Hot Tech Deals for Back to School + Extra 15% Off with Visa Checkout (Aug 18-31) 
- Air Raid Furnace & Duct: $169 for Duct and Furnace Cleaning and System Tune-Up ($350 Value) 
- REMINDER: LivingSocial.com  Mystery Sale  Extra Savings up to 20% Off (Aug 19-21) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 20) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  60% Off Hotel Collection Primaloft Duvets & Pillows (Aug 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 21 Deals:

- Monster Jam: $18 for one G-Pass on Saturday, September 17, at 7 p.m. (up to $30.30 value) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $17.99 for Riedel 4-Piece Wine Glass Set (Aug 21) 
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Aug 20-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 22Deals:

- John Fogerty: $44 for one G-Pass on Friday, October 21, at 7:30 p.m. (up to $62.50 value) 
- Rics Lounge & Grill at Four Points Calgary Airport: $15 for $25 Worth of Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- Riverfront Wine & Spirits: $32 for Spirits Tasting for Two or $58 for Four (Up to 68% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $139 for Laser Hair Removal or $99 for Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sport Chek  Spend & Get Event  Spend $100 Get $20 Gift Card, or Spend $250 Get $50 Gift Card (Aug 9-22) 
- KFC: Download New Printable Coupons (Until Oct 16) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 22-28) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Extra 25% Off All Clearance Bed Basics, Bedding and Bath Collection (Aug 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 23 Deals:

- Cutting Room Floor: $40 for Haircut with Optional Solid Color (Up to 51% Off) 
- First Base Sports Bar: $18 for $30 Worth Pub Fare. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Calgary Home + Design Show: $16 for 2 Tickets at BMO Centre on September 22 to 25, 2016 (50% Off) 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine Bonanza (Aug 22  Sept 5) 
- Boston Pizza: Get 5 FREE Kids Meals with $5 Donation! 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $39.99 for Mens Pants (Aug 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 24 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 23-24) 
- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Up to 20% Off Small Appliances, Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets + Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Aug 24) 
- Delicious Corporate Catering: $49 for $100 Toward Catering, or $119 for 15 Boxed Lunches 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut and Partial Highlights or Ombre (46% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 24) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  70% Off Luggage Set (Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 25 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  One Day Fun Day Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off (Aug 25) 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Minimum 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Aug 25) 
- Backstrong Health Group: $53 for a Spinal-Decompression Package with Two or $67 for Three Sessions (Up to 79% Off) 
- Plaza Theatre: $15 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (40% Off) 
- Sana Spa: $30 for a Pedicure with Hot Towel or $64 for a Facial with Dry Manicure (Up to 60% Off) 
- Vitality Boot Camp: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  35% Off Womens Tops (Aug 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 26 Deals:

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $40 CAD Travel Credit! 
- X Fest 2-Day Festival feat. Twenty One Pilots, The Lumineers, Halsey & More: $336 for four general-admission tickets for a single day, Saturday or Sunday ($448 value) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $60 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Canadian Medi-Pain Centres: $19 for an Orthotics Package (96% Off) 
- Taco Bell: Free Doritos Cheesy Gordita Crunch Coupon (Until Oct 2) 
- P&G Everyday: Try P&G brandPACK Products from $3.49

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 27 Deals:

- Calgary Home Comfort One Care: $149 for Rinnai Tankless Hot Water Heater Annual Maintenance ($250) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 27) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Hudsons Bay: Free Shipping on Almost Every Order + Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Aug 26-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 28 Deals:

- Angelcalm: $49 for Reflexology and Reiki Session or $59 for Craniosacral Therapy Massage (Up to 51% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Getaways/Travel Deals Promo Code (Aug 26-28) 
- GAP & Banana Republic: Today Only  40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Aug 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 30 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Aug 30-31) 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Coupons (Aug 30  Oct 9) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic and Spa: $299 for Three or $499 for Six Velashape Treatments (Up to 45% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Pure Health Chiropractic: $19.99 for 15-Minute Deep-Tissue Laser Therapy Session (66% Off) 
- H&M: Back to School  20% Off Entire Kids Purchase Coupon (Aug 11  Sept 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 31 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  30% Off Outerwear (Aug 31) 
- Saks OFF 5TH at CrossIron Mills: RSVP for VIP Preview Event (Aug 31) 
- Billy Bob Thornton and The Boxmasters: $20 for one ticket for standard seating ($49.88 value) 
- The Home Vintner: $17 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for a Five-Course Dinner for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Endearing Smiles: $109 for One or $169 for Two In-Office Teeth-Whitening Treatments (56% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 31) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Sept 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 1 Deals:

- Cobbs Corn Maze: $29 for Pumpkin Palooza. Three Options Available (Up to 53% Off) 
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $39 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $55 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 84% Off) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- The Lipstick Runway: $40 for One Admission to Any Glam Night Event (50% Off) 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks! 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (Sept 1) 
- Express: 40% Off Everything (Sept 1-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 2 Deals:

- Urban Paparazzi Photo Booth: $294 for Two, $334 for Three, or $435 for Four Hour Photo Booth Rental (Up to 67% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Brushing and Beyond: $99 for a Hi-Power Whip Furnace Cleaning with Sanitizing (Up to 52% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Seven Point Brainwave Assessment (71% Off) 
- PUMA: 25% Off Your Purchase Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Sept 2-5) 
- Hudsons Bay: $25 Off Promo Code on $175+ Purchase (Sept 2-4) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 2-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 3 Deals:

- Vergie Fitness: $29 for One Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Classes for One or $45 for Two People (Up to 90% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 3) 
- Joe Fresh: 25% Off All Regular Price Items Promo Code (Sept 1-5) 
- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale  Markdowns up to 80% Off Sitewide (Sept 3-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 4 Deals:

- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning (61% Off) 
- Golf Town: Flash Sale  33% Off All Shoes & Bags (Sept 4) 
- GAP: Labour Day Sale  40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Sept 3-5) 
- Naturalizer.ca: $20 Off Your Purchase of $100 + Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Sept 2-5) 
- Best Buy: Labour Day Sale  Door Crasher Deals All Week

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 5 Deals:

- NGT Building Services: $55 for Carpet Cleaningfor Up to Three or $99 for Six Rooms or $35 for Upholstery Cleaning (Up to 72% Off) 
- Abes Restaurant: $15 for Modern American Diner Food for Two or $25 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Icefield Adventure Base: $394.55 for Helicopter Hiking Adventure Package for 2 or $789.99 for 4 People (30% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cobbs Corn Maze  $29 for Pumpkin Palooza. Three Options Available (Up to 53% Off) 
- Last Chance: GROUPON  Crash the Site Sale  Markdowns up to 80% Off Sitewide (Sept 3-5) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 5-11) 
- Cineplex: FREE Movie Ticket on specially marked General Mills Products 
- Sport Chek: Footwear Spend & Get Event (Until Sept 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 6 Deals:

- Chinook CrossFit: $59 for 10 or $79 for 20 CrossFit Classes with 90-Minute CrossFit Basics Class (Up to 82% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- IKEA: New 2017 IKEA Catalogue is here! 
- Air Canada: Go Anywhere Sale  Best Sale of the Season (Book by Sept 13) 
- WestJet: Big September Seat Sale (Book by Sept 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 7 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 7-8) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 50% Off Dress Shirts, Up to 40% Off Ties and Shoes (Sept 7) 
- Entertainment.com: New 2017 Coupon Books Are Here + Extra $5 Off and Free Shipping (Sept 7-12) 
- Fatburger: $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Two Orders of Fries ($25.34 Value) 
- Wine Kitz Calgary: $19 for a Winemaking Class for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 65% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $89 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $178 for Four (Up to 49% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for 1, $150 for 3, or $225 for 5 Microdermabrasions with Ayurvedic Facial Session (72% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning (61% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 8 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Sept 7-8) 
- Raydiance Spa: $45 for One or $129 for Three Oxygen Infused Facials (Up to 57% Off) 
- Auto World Sales: $129 for an Interior Detailing Package with Option for Exterior Detailing Package (Up to 46% Off) 
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19 for Shellac Manicure, or $40 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 50% Off) 
- Pizza Brew: $19 for a Brewery Tour and Pizza for Two with Souvenirs (57% Off) 
- Red Lobster: Endless Shrimp Event is Back (Until Nov 10) 
- WestJet Vacations: Save up to $500 on select Vacations (Book by Sept 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 9 Deals:

- EXTENDED: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 9) 
- Sport Chek: 40% Off NHL Jerseys (Until Sept 20) 
- Marianas Trench and the Last Crusade Tour with special guest Shawn Hook: $42.50 for one G-Pass ticket on November 9 at 7 p.m. (up to $64.60 value) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $139 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $499 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $59 for Cleaning Services for a Furnace and 10 Ducts ($130 Value) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $10 for Eyebrow Threading (33% Off) 
- WestJet: Big September Sale Extended (Book by Sept 13) 
- Hudsons Bay: $15 Off Promo Code on $100+ Purchase (Sept 9-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 10 Deals:

- WestJet: Gold Status Match (Until Sept 23) 
- Calgary Baby and Tot Show: $6 for a one-day admission on October 1 and October 2 ($12 value) 
- Last Chance: Fatburger  $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Two Orders of Fries ($25.34 Value) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 10) 
- The Body Shop: 40% Off Sitewide (Sept 9-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 11 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Kids Clothing (Sept 11) 
- Hedwig and the Angry Inch: $23 for one general admission ticket (up to $45 value) 
- IKEA: The Bedroom Event  15% Off All Bed Frames (Until Sept 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 12 Deals:

- Full Circle Pizza & Oyster Bar: $25 for a Pizza Meal or $29 for a Brunch Meal for Two or $45 for Four with Drinks (Up to 53% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $54 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $107 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $79 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial: Includes Makeup Touch Up (42% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Express  Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 12-18) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6.49 Coupon (Until Sept 15) 
- Toys R Us: 20% Off Select Lego Building Sets

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 12 Deals:

- Full Circle Pizza & Oyster Bar: $25 for a Pizza Meal or $29 for a Brunch Meal for Two or $45 for Four with Drinks (Up to 53% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $54 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $107 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $79 for a 65-Minute TEYE Body Wrap or Advanced Facial: Includes Makeup Touch Up (42% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Express  Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 12-18) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6.49 Coupon (Until Sept 15) 
- Toys R Us: 20% Off Select Lego Building Sets

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 13 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 13) 
- We Massage: $39 for One Hour In-Home or In-Spa Massage. Three Options Available (Up to 74% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Crystal Ridge Family Golfing: $12 for Mini Golf for Two or $22 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- Tahiti Tans: $16.99 for Mini Manicure or $32.99 for Basic Facial (43% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Sept 25) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Personalized Items Promo Code (Sept 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 14 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 14-15) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Fall Dresses, 60% Off Handbags, Up to 20% Off Shoes (Sept 14) 
- Jane Bond BBQ: $12 for $20 Worth of Barbecue. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- MaddPretty: $29.99 for Ladies Haircut with Deep-Conditioning Treatment (68% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 14) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 15 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  40% to 60% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Sept 15) 
- Airbnb.ca: Claim Your FREE $40 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Train of Terror: $49 for one train tour excursion ticket (up to $69.99 value) 
- AVIDA Laser & Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Introductory Facials or $150 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off) 
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $30 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $149.99 for 3 Photofacial, Ultrasound Cavitation, or Laser Hair Treatments (74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 14-15) 
- IKEA: 4-Days Only  15% Off All Duvets (Sept 15-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 16 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Sept 16) 
- Hudsons Bay: Giving Day  Up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Sept 16) 
- Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park: $16 for Freaky Fridays or Saturdays for Two, $29 for Four, or $42 for Six (Up to 51% Off) 
- Globe Cinema: $19 for a Movie Package with Soda and Popcorn for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 47% Off) 
- OSullivans Restaurant and Pub: $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $865 for 6 VelaShape Treatments (42% Off) 
- Last Chance: We Massage  $39 for One Hour In-Home or In-Spa Massage. Three Options Available (Up to 74% Off) 
- IKEA: Wardrobe Event  15% Off All Wardrobes and Komplement Interiors (Sept 12  Oct 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 17 Deals:

- VIPTIXONLINE: $29 for one ticket on September 26October 2 ($35 value)  
- Last Chance: Jane Bond BBQ  $12 for $20 Worth of Barbecue. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 17) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Coupon on $10 Purchase (Sept 16-29) 
- Sport Chek: Hockey Doorcrashers  Up to 50% Off Equipment (Sept 16-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 18 Deals:

- Juliets Day Spa: $35 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- GROUPON: Super September Sale  Extra 15% Off Goods Deals Promo Code (Sept 17-18) 
- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  Save 40% Off + Free Shipping Promo Code (Until Sept 19) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50-65% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to $50 Off Watches + Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Sept 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 19 Deals:

- Adidas.ca: Extra 30% Off Adidas Outlet (Until Sept 25) 
- Reebok.ca: Extra 30% Off Reebok Outlet (Until Sept 25) 
- Home Pros: $79 for Carpet Cleaning for Three or $99 for Five Rooms (Up to 70% Off) 
- Accent European Lounge: $55 for a Dinner of European-Inspired Steakhouse Fare for Two or $109 for Four (Up to 44% Off) 
- Off Whyte Skin Care Studio: $39.99 for a Microdermabrasion or $49.99 for a 60-Minute Galvanic Deluxe Facial (60% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 19-25) 
- TheBay.com: Save $15 Off Your $100 Purchase Promo Code (Until Sept 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 20 Deals:

- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Promo Code (Sept 20-21) 
- Monster Energy PBR Canada Tour: $22 for one ticket on Saturday, September 24, at 6 p.m. (up to $31.15 value) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $199 for a Spa Package for One or $389 for Two w/Massage, Facial, Lunch & More (Up to 57% Off) 
- The Jolly Table: $39.99 for 3 Meals Worth of Delivered Ingredients for 2 or $92.99 for 4 People (39% Off) 
- Last Chance: Cobbs Corn Maze & Family Fun Park  $16 for Freaky Fridays or Saturdays for Two, $29 for Four, or $42 for Six (Up to 51% Off) 
- WestJet: Goodbye Summer. Hello Seat Sale Savings (Book by Sept 22) 
- Groupon.com: 48-Hour Sale  Save up to an Extra 20% Off (Sept 19-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 21 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 21-22) 
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 21-22) 
- Allure Laser Lounge & Spa: $79 for One or $169 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 75% Off) 
- Noodlebox: $14 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink (30% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for a Detox Wrap, 2 Laser Body Treatments, and 2 Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 21) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Cookware + Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Sept 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 22 Deals:

- China Rose Restaurant: $22 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $44 for Four, Valid MondayFriday (42% Off) 
- La Prep: $11 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (42% Off) 
- Sublime Wellness: $99 for One or $189 for Two Herbal, Primrose, or Butter Creme Float Bed Sessions (Up to 32% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sport Chek  Friends & Family Event  25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 21-22) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 21-22) 
- Air Canada: Fall Into Savings (Book by Sept 22) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 22-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 23 Deals:

- EXTENDED: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 23) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Sept 23-25) 
- The Fitness Fix: $35 Class Passes for One or $69 for Two (Up to 65% Off) 
- Derma Care Services: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $199 for a Medium, or $399 for a Large Area (Up to 87% Off) 
- Ki Elementz: $35 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Reiki Sessions (Up to 49% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59.99 for Cleaning for 1 Furnace and 10 Vents (60% Off) 
- TOMS Shoes: Sale on Sale  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Sept 23-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 24 Deals:

- Capture The Flag Paintball & Airsoft: $39 for a Paintball with Lunch and Equipment Rental for Two, $74 for Four, or $104 for Six (Up to 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hudsons Bay  Friends & Family  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Sept 23-25) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 24) 
- Best Buy: Bring Home The Savings Sale (Sept 23-25) 
- Entertainment Books: New 2017 Coupon Books + Extra $5 Off and Free Shipping (Sept 21-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 25 Deals:

- Row17: $49 for 10 Rowing Classes or $99 for One or $249 for Three Months of Unlimited Classes (Up to 73% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Friends & Family  Save up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Sept 23-25) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- McDonalds: Any Small Specialty Coffee for $1 (Sept 26  Oct 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 26 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Save up to an Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Sept 26) 
- The Wellness Body and Spa: $99 for Neck Tightening, Jaw Tightening, $149 for Nonsurgical Face-Lift, or $299 for All 3 (Up to 54% Off) 
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 40% Off American Meals 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- Canadian MediPain Centre Calgary: $19.99 for Gait Scan and $150 Towards Orthotics, $49.99 for Micrdoerm and IPL Photofacial, or $24.99 for Chemical Peels (95% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 26  Oct 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 27 Deals:

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Sept 27) 
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $40 for Two (50% Off) 
- Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club Resort: $57 for Golf Outing for Two or $95 for Four with Range Balls (Up to 63% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Paint Parti: $300 for In-Home or In-Office Paint Party for Up to 10 People (50% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Oct 9) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Sept 26  Oct 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 28 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 28-29) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  35% Off Womens Fashion, Up to 65% Off Luggage (Sept 28) 
- GoPerformance Fitness Lab: $29 for 10 or $49 for 20 Group Fitness Classes (Up to 84% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Lash Addiction: $79 for Classic Eyelash Extensions or $499 for Eyelash Extension Certification Training (Up to 63% Off) 
- Vitality Boot Camp: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 29 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 28-29) 
- Sport Chek: Scratch & Save Event (Sept 29  Oct 2) 
- Chris Mitchell Presents: Let It Snow  $40 for two general-admission tickets (up to $86 value) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $9 for 10 or $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $69 for a 30- or $85 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- The Jolly Table: $39.99 for 3 Meals Worth of Delivered Ingredients for 2 or $92.99 for 4 People (39% Off) 
- Golf Town: $25 Off $150 Purchase + Free Shipping (Sept 29  Oct 2) 
- Reebok.ca: 48 Hour Sale  40% Off Full Priced Items (Sept 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 30 Deals:

- WagJag.com: $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Chocolate Shops (50% Off) 
- Laser Your Hair Away: $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal Sessions on Small, $299 for a Medium, or $399 for a Large Area (Up to 67% Off) 
- The Main Dish: $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $40 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $50 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 63% Off) 
- ReNue Medi Spa: $39.99 for Gel Manicure and Pedicure or a 60-Minute Eminence Organic Facial (57% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: The Baby Event  20% Off Baby Items (Sept 29  Oct 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 1 Deals:

- Bento Japan: $12 for $20 Worth of Japanese Food for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Chocolate Shops (50% Off) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 1) 
- Entertainment Books: New 2017 Coupon Books + 10% Off and Free Shipping (Oct 1-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 2 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- espy: $29 for $100 Toward Designer Jeans and Custom Fitting Services (71% Off) 
- Harveys: Premium 2 Can Dine for $12.49 Coupon (Until Oct 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 3 Deals:

- Groupon.com: GROUPON-A-THON Day 1  Up to 80% Off (Oct 3) 
- Red Olive Bistro: $13 for $20 Worth of International Cuisine for Two or $26 for $40 for Four (35% Off) 
- Plaza Theatre: $15 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (40% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for up to Three Windshield Chip Repairs (61% Off) 
- REMINDER: Travel Hacking  AMEX Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 3-9) 
- The Childrens Place: All Clearance 75% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 4 Deals:

- Groupon.com: GROUPON-A-THON Day 2  Up to 80% Off Restaurants, Bars, Things To Do (Oct 4) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  25% Off Womens Comfort Shoes, 35% Off Womens Sweaters (Oct 4) 
- Country Lane Farms: $30 for $50 Worth of Chicken, Beef, and Salmon (40% Off) 
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $46 for Brazilian Rodizio Lunch and Beers for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 36% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Seven Point Brainwave Assessment (71% Off) 
- Last Chance: Bento Japan  $12 for $20 Worth of Japanese Food for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 5 Deals:

- Thyme Out: $215 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value) 
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off) 
- Pure Vietnamese Kitchen + Bar: $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Lunch or Dinner for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- DC Dance Club: $30 for Four Kids/youth Group Classes in Latin, Ballroom, Hip-hop, or Breakdance (53% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 5) 
- WestJet: Seat Sale (Book by Oct 6) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book Oct 6) 
- Groupon.com: GROUPON-A-THON Day 3  Up to 80% Off Select Goods & Popular Products (Oct 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 6 Deals:

- Disney On Ice presents Worlds of Enchantment: $32 for one G-Pass for seating in sections north or south (up to $40.45 value) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $27 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (43% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $20 for Four or $40 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (62% Off) 
- Avalon Salon: $74.99 for a womens haircut, shampoo, blow dry, and style (53% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Chocolate Shops (50% Off) 
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale  40-50% Off Entire Store (Oct 6-10) 
- Naturalizer: Friends and Family Sale  30% Off Enter Purchase + Bonus Free Shipping Today Only (Oct 6-9) 
- Groupon.com: GROUPON-A-THON  Up to 80% Off Hotels & Trips, Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 7 Deals:

- Cucina: $45 for $70 Worth of Italian Cuisine for Dinner for Two or $84 for $140 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- La Bella Salon & Spa: $39 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 71% Off) 
- Cleaning Unlimited: $59 for Carpet or $39 for Upholstery Cleaning. Three Options Available (Up to 38% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Best Buy: Anniversary Sale (Oct 7-13) 
- TheBay.com: Todays Cyber Deal  Up to 50% Off Small Appliances (Oct 7) 
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 8 Deals:

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More Promo Code  Up to an Extra 30% Off (Oct 8-9) 
- Hudsons Bay: Canadian Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders + Extra 15% Off (Oct 7-10) 
- The Shooting Edge: $45 for a Shooting-Range Package for One or $85 for Two (Up to 48% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 8) 
- TheBay.com: Todays Cyber Deal  Hudsons Bay Company Collection Sale (Oct 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 9 Deals:

- GIRAF Animation Festival: $15 for admission for one, including one large popcorn and one beverage ($21.50 value) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Buy More, Save More Promo Code  Up to an Extra 30% Off (Oct 8-9) 
- WestJet: Canada and US Seat Sale (Book by Oct 11) 
- Air Canada: North America Seat Sale (Book by Oct 11) 
- GAP: Up to 50% Off Fall Sale + Extra 40% Off Promo Code (Oct 9-10) 
- TheBay.com: Todays Cyber Deal  $40 Off Your $100 Purchase on Womens Dresses & Suits (Oct 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 10 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Todays Cyber Deal  Up to 40% Off Women`s Shoes & Boots (Oct 10) 
- Chicago and Earth, Wind & Fire: $28 for one G-Pass for seating in sections 214-224 (up to $58 value) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $31 for Pizza or $34 for Italian Meal for Takeout or Dine-In. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Skin Rejuvenation Clinic: $59.99 for for one skin treatment (53% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 10-16) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 11 Deals:

- Chinook TCM Acupuncture Clinic: $29 for One or $69 for Three 60-minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Up to 70%) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $15 for a Burlesque & Wine Night Out for One or $25 for Two (Up to 58% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome Driving Range: $59.99 for a 5-Hour Range Time Session (50% Off) 
- Groupon.com: Extra 10% Off Getaways/Travel Deals Promo Code (Oct 10-11) 
- Naturalizer: $25 Off Your $100 Purchase Promo Code (Oct 11-16) 
- TheBay.com: Todays Cyber Deal  Up to 40% Off Mens Dress Shirts & Ties (Oct 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 12 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 1 
- TheBay.com: Todays Cyber Deal  60% Off All Pillows and Duvets (Oct 12) 
- Walk Strong Calgary: $30 for 5 or $55 for 10 Walk 15® Group Fitness Classes, or $69 for a Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 64% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $15 for One or $35 for Three Regular Manicures or $19 for One Shellac Manicure (Up to 67% Off) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for a Five-Course Dinner for Two or $149 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Iconic Salon: $84.99 for Womens Haircut with Conditioning, $142 for Color, or $152 for Full Highlights (30% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Oct 13) 
- Escape Hour Calgary: $99 for a Private Room-Escape Game for Six or $119 for Eight (Up to 40% Off) 
- Sana Spa: $30 for a Pedicure with Hot Towel or $64 for a Facial with Dry Manicure (Up to 60% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $35 for a Gold or $45 for a Platinum Tune-Up for Skis or a Snowboard (50% Off) 
- Curves  Richmond: $24.99 1- or $39.99 for 2-Month Month Fitness Membership (83% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Canadian Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 50% Off + Extra $20 Off Promo Code (Oct 7-13) 
- TOMS.ca: Today Only  20% Off Sunglasses Promo Code (Oct 13) 
- TheBay.com: Last Cyber Deal  Extra 25% Off Womens Clearance Apparel (Oct 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 14 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Oct 14  Nov 3) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $49 for One or $89 for Two Enzyme Peels and Facials (Up to 72% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Bow Habitat Station: $11 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $14 for a Family (Up to 53% Off) 
- Tahiti Tans: $16.99 for Mini Manicure or $32.99 for Basic Facial (43% Off) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by Oct 17) 
- WestJet: Canada Seat Sale (Book by Oct 17) 
- McDonalds: Monopoly Coast to Coast is back (Oct 11  Nov 14) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Black Friday Preview Event  Up to 80% Off (Oct 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 15 Deals:

- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $35 for One or $60 for Two Glycolic Peels (Up to 66% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Oct 31) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 15) 
- LivingSocial.com: Weekend Sale  Extra 10% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 15-16) 
- Old Navy: 30% Off Your Purchase, or 40% Off $100 Purchase Promo Code (Oct 12-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 16 Deals:

- Serenity Laser and Spa: $29 for One, $79 for Three, or $129 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 74% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Chocolate Shops (Over 14,000 Sold!) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Coupon on $10 Purchase (Oct 14-27) 
- Roots Canada: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Sitewide (Oct 14-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 17 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 25% or 30% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 17-18) 
- Airbnb.ca: Claim Your FREE $40 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Beauty On The Beach: $25 for One or $65 for Three Spray Tans or $35 for a Month of Lay-Down or $50 for Stand-Up Tanning (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- The Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $139 for Laser Hair Removal or $99 for Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 18 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Anniversary Sale  Doorcrasher Deals 40%-60% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 18-24) 
- Entertainment.com: 48 Hour Sale  All Coupon Books 25% Off + Free Shipping (Oct 18-19) 
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $29 for 5 or $39 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19 for Shellac Manicure, or $40 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 50% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for a Six-Week Dance Class for an Individual or $30 for a Couple (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: GROUPON  Extra 25% or 30% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 17-18) 
- WestJet: Seat Sale (Book by Oct 20) 
- Air Canada: North America Seat Sale (Book by Oct 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 19 Deals:

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 19-20) 
- Derks Formals: $155 for a Suit with Machine Hem ($311 Value) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $135 for 4 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments or $99 for One Custom IPL Photo Facials, Peels, and Consultation (87% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment.com  All Coupon Books 25% Off + Free Shipping (Oct 18-19) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 20 Deals:

- TOMS.ca: Friends & Family Sale  15% Off Promo Code (Oct 18-21) 
- White Rose Vegetarian Kitchen: $16 for $30 Worth of Family-Style Vegetarian Cuisine. Two Options Available (47% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Train of Terror: $49 for one train tour excursion ticket (up to $69.99 value) 
- MVP Modern Barbers: $19.99 for Mens Hall of Fame Haircut: Includes Hot Face Towel, Shampoo, and More (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 19-20) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Huge Selection of Headphones on Sale (Oct 20) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 20 -Nov 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 21 Deals:

- GO BLUE JAYS! 50% Off Toronto Blue Jays Post Season Hats and Apparel at Lids.ca 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Super Sized Sale  Up to 80% Off (Oct 21) 
- Harlem Globetrotters Pre-Sale: $29 for one G-Pass, March 1 or 2 at 7 p.m. (up to $48.45 value) 
- Empanada Queen: $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- Noodlebox: $12 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink (40% Off) 
- Bellisima Day Spa: $450 for permanent makeup for upper eyeliner with color of choice (58% Off) 
- Last Chance: Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop  $29 for 5 or $39 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Wendys: $3 for Daves Single Burger (Until Oct 30) 
- Cineplex: Community Day  FREE Movies + $2 Popcorn, Drinks or Candy (Oct 22 Morning)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 22 Deals:

- Serenity Laser and Spa: $39 for One or $75 for Two Express or $149 for Ultimate Manicures and Pedicures (Up to 55% Off) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday) 
- Toys R Us: Lowest Prices of the Season (Oct 21-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 23 Deals:

- Xtreme Training Academy: $59 for One- or $89 for Two-Month Membership (Up to 60% Off) 
- Bath & Body Works: 30% Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Until Oct 23) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Until Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 24 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 24-25) 
- Colour On Fire Art Studio: $25 for Paint Night for One or $49 for Two (55% Off) 
- OSullivans Restaurant and Pub: $15 for $30 Worth of Pub Fare and Drinks for Two or $29 for $60 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Poutines and Drinks (Up to 27% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $14.99 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue in Calgary (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 24-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 25 Deals:

- Serenity Laser and Spa: $139 for Laser Hair Removal for Small, $249 for a Medium or $389 for a Large Area or $899 for Full Body (Up to 94% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $30 for $150 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for an Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off) 
- MaddPretty: $29.99 for Ladies Haircut with Deep-Conditioning Treatment (68% Off) 
- Walmart.ca: 1000s of Items on Rollback 
- Sport Chek: Clothing & Winter Jacket Doorcrashers up to 40% Off + Extra 10% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Until Nov 7) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off $25 Purchase, or Extra 20% Off $50+ Purchase Promo Code (Oct 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 26 Deals:

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Oct 26-27) 
- Paintaccino: $25 for Paint Night Admission for One, $45 for Two, or $85 for Four (Up to 53% Off) 
- Jane Bond BBQ: $12 for $20 Worth of Barbecue. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- Dynamic Images: $29.99 for 1-Hour In-Studio Photo Session with a Viewable Image CD and 11″ x 14″ Print (94% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com: Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 25-26) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 26) 
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale (Oct 26-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 27 Deals:

- Entertainment Books: Halloween Sale  All Coupon Books 30% Off + Free Shipping (Oct 27  Nov 1) 
- DC Dance Club: $35 for Youth Hip-Hop, Latin and Ballroom, or Break-Dancing Classes. Two Options Available (58% Off) 
- Fatburger: $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Two Orders of Fries ($25.34 Value) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59.99 for Cleaning for 1 Furnace and 10 Vents (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra 30% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 26-27) 
- Air Canada: Sun Seat Sale (Book by Oct 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 28 Deals:

- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $99 for One Year of Laser Hair Removal. Four Options Available (Up to 94% Off) 
- Flip Factory: $29 for 5 or $50 for 10 classes in Stunts, Ninja, Circus, or Trampoline (Up to 58% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $199 for a Spa Package for One or $389 for Two w/Massage, Facial, Lunch & More (Up to 57% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for Microdermabrasion and Custom Ayurvedic Facial (72% Off) 
- IKEA: Kitchen Event  Get up to 20% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Kitchen Purchases (Oct 17  Nov 14) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Oct 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 29 Deals:

- GROUPON: Monster of a Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 28-30) 
- Soap & More: $39 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $69 for Two (Up to 54% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 30 Deals:

- EXTENDED: Groupon.com  Monster of a Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 30) 
- Gaia Health Care: $39 for Four or $75 for Eight B12 Injections with Weight-Loss Consultation (Up to 75% Off) 
- GROUPON: Monster of a Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 31 Deals:

- WestJet: YYC New Terminal Opening Day Sale (Book by Oct 31) 
- LivingSocial.com: Halloween Mystery Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 31) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for a Two-Hour Social Painting Event (Up to 46% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- Strathmore Golf Club: $89 for 18 Holes of Golf with Cart Rental and Range Balls for Two or $178 for Four (Up to 49% Off) 
- Mission Health Centre: $79 for 2 Endermologie Treatments in Calgary (62% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 31  Nov 6) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off Halloween Sale (Book by Oct 31) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 1 Deals:

- Dr. Alex Huang: $39 for One or $69 for Two Acupuncture Treatments (Up to 68% Off) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $42 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 48% Off) 
- Eyepro Optical Optometrist: $13 for $200 Toward Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (Up to 94% Off) 
- The Jolly Table: $39.99 for 3 Meals Worth of Delivered Ingredients for 2 or $92.99 for 4 People (39% Off) 
- Last Chance: Soap & More  $39 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $69 for Two (Up to 54% Off) 
- Subway Canada: National Sandwich Day  Buy a Sub and Drink, Get 2nd Sub Free (Nov 3) 
- Harveys: $4.99 Hot Dog Meal Deal Coupon (Until Nov 3) 
- WestJet: Sun Seat Sale (Book by Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 2 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Final Days of Bay Days  Extra 15% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Nov 2-3) 
- Euphoria Fitness: $30 for Dance or Boot Camp Classes. Nine Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Glory of India: $25 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $59 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 41% Off) 
- Bento Japan: $12 for $20 Worth of Japanese Food for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Integrative Wellness Academy: $230 for Online Integrative Wellness and Life Coaching Certification Course (80% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 2) 
- Best Buy: Bring Home The Savings Sale (Nov 1-3) 
- Air Canada: 15% Off North America Sale (Book by Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 3 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  30% to 60% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 3) 
- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Toys and Baby Items Promo Code (Nov 3-6) 
- Next Door Wine Bar: $45 for a Charcuterie Board and Bottle of Wine, or a Wine-Tasting Flight (Up to 44% Off) 
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $16 for 60 Minutes of Indoor Driving-Range Time (47% Off) 
- The Main Dish: $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Veggie Fitness: $39.99 for One Month of Boot Camp Classes Three Times Per Week (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Final Day of Bay Days  Extra 15% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Nov 3) 
- REMINDER: Subway  National Sandwich Day  Get a FREE Sub when you Buy any Sub & Drink (Nov 3) 
- Adidas.ca: Friends & Family Sale  Save 30%-40% Off (Nov 3-7) 
- Reebok.ca: Friends and Family Sale  30% Off Full Priced Items (Nov 3-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 4 Deals:

- GROUPON: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Nov 4) 
- Auto Hail Pros: $99 for $500 Towards Hail-Damage Repair (80% Off) 
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $35 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $40 for Two (50% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $149.99 for 3 Photofacial, Ultrasound Cavitation, or Laser Hair Treatments (74% Off) 
- Entertainment.com: 15% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Nov 8) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 4) 
- Calgary Stampeders: Up to 45% Off Western Final Playoff Tickets Promo Code (Until Nov 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 5 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Extra 15% or 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Nov 5-6) 
- GROUPON: Flash Sale Extended- Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Nov 5) 
- Nick Carter: $20 for one ticket for general admission (up to $46.20 value) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 6 Deals:

- Pro Cleaning Alberta Inc.: $59 for House Cleaning. Four Options Available (Up to 72% Off) 
- Cineplex: Buy $40 Gift Card, Get a $40 Holiday Gift Bundle (Until Jan 1) 
- Atmosphere: Anniversary Sale  Over 40 Doorcrashers Minimum 40% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Until Nov 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 7 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off Womens Shoes, 30-50% Off Womens Dresses & Sportswear (Nov 7) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Event  40% Off Everything Online + Free Shipping, 50% Off In-Stores (Nov 7) 
- christineberry.coachleads.com: $59 for a 14-Day Cleanse with Two or $69 for Four Follow-Up Appointments (Up to 74% Off) 
- Drycleaning by Dave: $25 for $50 or $40 for $80 Worth of Dry-Cleaning Services (Up to 50% Off) 
- Plaza Theatre: $15 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (40% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institiute: $79 for 4 Laser Hair Treatments for an Extra-Small, $95 for a Small, or $139 for a Medium Area (59% Off) 
- 7-Eleven: FREE Medium Slurpee with Reverse Clothes (Nov 7) 
- Banana Republic: Friends & Family Event  40% Off Promo Code (Nov 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 8 Deals:

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Nov 8-9) 
- TabooNaughty But Nice Sex Show: $10 for one general-admission tickets ($20 value) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $29 for $200 Worth of Designer Prescription Eyewear (Save $171 or 86% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for a Detox Wrap, 2 Laser Body Treatments, and 2 Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- Air Canada: North America and Sun Sale (Book by Nov 10) 
- Sears.ca: Up to $50 Off Coupon Code (Until Nov 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 9 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save $220 Off Dyson Animal Stick Vacuum, Save $150 Off Dyson Hot+Cool Air Multiplier (Nov 9) 
- OneLove Wedding Experience: $35 for VIP Tickets for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $20 for Four or $40 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (62% Off) 
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $39 for CPR and AED Certification Course (51% Off) 
- Canadian MediPain Centre Calgary: $19.99 for Gait Scan and $150 Towards Orthotics, $49.99 for Micrdoerm and IPL Photofacial, or $24.99 for Chemical Peels (95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Nov 8-9) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 9) 
- Best Buy: Best Gifts Sale (Nov 8-9) 
- WestJet: Surprise Seat Sale (Book by Nov 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 10 Deals:

- Beautiful-Beyond: $25 for One or $45 for Two Face or $19 for Brow and Lip Sugaring Sessions (Up to 59% Off) 
- The Yogis Den: $44 for 10 Yoga Classes or $37 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 70% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Sunglasses or Eyeglasses (81% Off) 
- Boston Pizza: $10 Lunch Pizza of the Day Everyday of the Week 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $19.99 for Calvin Klein Womens 2-Piece Set or Multi-Pack Hosiery Sets (Nov 10) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 10-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 11 Deals:

- Hudsons Bay: Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Nov 11-13) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $29 for Five or $49 for Ten Heels & Chair Tease Classes for One or $95 for Two (Up to 68% Off) 
- Full Circle Pizza & Oyster Bar: $25 for a Pizza Meal or $29 for a Brunch Meal for Two or $45 for Four with Drinks (Up to 53% Off) 
- Triwood Community Association: $40 for 10 or $80 for 20 Yoga Classes (73% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Seven Point Brainwave Assessment (71% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 10% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 11-12) 
- Entertainment.com: $10 Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 9-15) 
- Starbucks: BOGO  Buy One Holiday Drink, Get One Free (Nov 10-14, 2-5pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 12 Deals:

- TheBay.com: Today Only  40% Off Jeans (Nov 12) 
- The Kitchen Table: $25 for $50 Worth of Modern American Fare. Two Options Available (50% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 12) 
- WagJag.com: Flash Sale  Spend $60 and Save $10 Off Promo Code (Nov 11-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 13 Deals:

- GROUPON: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 13) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  60% Off Royal Cashmere 7 Ft Christmas Tree (Nov 13) 
- Activ8 Dance Fitness: $30 for 5 or $60 for 10 Zumba Classes (60% Off) 
- Forever 21: Friends & Family Sale  20% Off Regular Priced Items (Nov 11-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 14 Deals:

- GROUPON: Up to Extra 30% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 14-15) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Womens Outerwear (Nov 14) 
- McDonalds: FREE McCafé Coffee (Nov 14-20) 
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $45 for One 45-Minute Basic Pedicure for One or $85 for Two (Up to 35% Off) 
- Pure Vietnamese Kitchen + Bar: $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Lunch or Dinner for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $35 for One or $60 for Two Glycolic Peels (Up to 66% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $34.99 for Gold or $44.99 for Platinum Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up with Base Grind, Coat of Temp Wax, and Edge Sharpening (50% Off) 
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Promo Code (Nov 13-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 15 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Cotton Flannel Sheet Sets (Nov 15) 
- Brentwood Health and Wellness: $12 for One 15-Minute Oxygen Bar Session for Two or $17 for Additional for One (Up to 43% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $69 for a 30- or $85 for a 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 84% Off) 
- Cucina: $45 for $70 Worth of Italian Cuisine for Dinner for Two or $84 for $140 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Vitality Boot Camp: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Kitchen Table  $25 for $50 Worth of Modern American Fare. Two Options Available (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 16 Deals:

- Entertainment Books: Pre-Black Friday Sale  All Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Nov 16-22) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  66% Off Mens Calvin Klein Suits (Nov 16) 
- Multisportscanada: $29 for Registration for the Great Sweater Run 5K at Multisportscanada on November 26, 2016 ($48.35 Value) 
- Fun Works Studio: $10 for a Paint-Your-Own Pottery Session for One or $20 for Two (50% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- ReNue Medi Spa: $39.99 for 60-Minute Eminence Organic Facial (57% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Express Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 16) 
- Country Hills Golf Club: Black Friday Golf Sale YYC (Nov 17-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 17 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 17) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 64% Off Womens Boots (Nov 17) 
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $79 for One, $155 for Two, or $235 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 68% Off) 
- MetaBody: $20 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment.com  Pre-Black Friday Sale  All Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Nov 16-22) 
- Best Buy: Early Black Friday Appliance Sale (Nov 17) 
- LivingSocial.com: Pre-Black Friday Sale  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Nov 17-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 19 Deals:

- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $65 for One Oil Change with Seasonal Service Package (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Friends & Family Sale  Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 18-19) 
- Best Buy: Early Black Friday Sale 
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale (Book by Nov 25) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 19) 
- WagJag.com: Extra $5 Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Nov 18-28) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Bosch Stainless Steel Dishwasher (Nov 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 20 Deals:

- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale  New Reductions of 50,000 Deals (Nov 20-21)
- WagJag: Custom Calendars from Staples starting at $8 (58% Off) 
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment.com  Pre-Black Friday Sale  All Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Nov 16-22) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Over 70% Off Sealy Posturepedic Euro Top Queen Mattress Set (Nov 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 21 Deals:

- Coming Soon! Black Friday 2016 (November 25) and Cyber Monday (November 28) 
- Uber: Coming back to Calgary! FREE $15 Ride Credit Promo Code! 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada Inc.: $395 for Helicopter Hiking Adventure for Two or $790 for Four People by Rockies Heli Tours Canada (Up to 32% Off) 
- Row17: $44 for 10 Rowing Classes or $89 for One or $224 for Three Months of Unlimited Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $22 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut and Partial Highlights or Ombre (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Crash the Site Sale  New Reductions of 50,000 Deals (Nov 20-21) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by Nov 21) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  63% Off Mens Calvin Klein Wool Coat or Puffer Jacket (Nov 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 22 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 22-23) 
- Air Canada: Black Friday Sale  Our World is on Sale (Book Nov 27) 
- Speedbit Inc.: $95 for iPhone Screen Repair. Three Options Available 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for 5 Buckets of Golf Balls at an Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  40% Off Nespresso CitiZ&Milk (Nov 22) 
- Express: 50% Off Everything + Free Shipping On All Orders (Nov 21-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 23 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Black Friday Doorcrashers + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 23  Dec 1) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  74% Off Calvin Klein Womens Parkas (Nov 23) 
- Yuk Yuks: $22 for Standup Comedy for Two, Through July 4 (47% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Sea Fish n Chips: $17 for Seafood Meal for Two or $33 for Four (Up to 41% Off) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $74.99 for 90-Minute Discover the Job You Were Born to Do Strategy Session (84% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 22-23) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 23) 
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sneak Peek Flyer (Starts Nov 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 24 Deals:

- ATCO Energy & ENMAX: Free $100 Electricity Bill Credit! 
- Entertainment Books: Black Friday Sale  40% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 23-27) 
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $38 for Manicure and Pedicure (Up to 49% Off) 
- Empanada Queen: $12 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off) 
- White Rose Vegetarian Kitchen: $16 for $30 Worth of Family-Style Vegetarian Cuisine. Two Options Available (47% Off) 
- Naturalase Medi Spa-Downtown: $108 for 4 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for an Extra Small, $148 for a Small, or $207 for a Medium Area (82% Off) 
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: Black Friday Sale  50% Off Everything (Nov 23-25) 
- Best Buy: Pre-Black Friday VIP Sale (Nov 24) 
- Adidas.ca: Black Friday Sale  Save 40% Off (Nov 24-27) 
- Reebok.ca: Black Friday Sale  40% Off Full Priced Items (Nov 23-27) 
- Canadian Tire: Red Thursday & Black Friday  Lowest Prices of the Year (Nov 24-27) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Womens Sweaters and Tops (Nov 24) 
- GROUPON: Black Friday Big Bang  Up to 80% Off Doorbusters (Nov 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

I posted a comprehensive list of the best Black Friday deals: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2016...es-nov-25.html

I was in yesterday's newspaper in an article titled 'Black Friday Tips from those on the inside": http://www.pressreader.com/canada/to...82617442348813

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 25 Deals:

- Black Friday 2016: Best Black Friday Deals & Sales (Nov 25) 
- Serenity Laser and Spa: $35 for One or $99 for Three Hydrating or Deep Cleansing Facials (Up to 53% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $14.99 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue in Calgary (50% Off) 
- PUMA.ca: Black Friday Sale  Extra 30% Off + Free Shipping Promo Code (Nov 25-27) 
- Naturalizer: Black Friday  40% Off Most Styles + Free Shipping (Nov 25-27) 
- Atmosphere: Black Friday  Doorcrashers up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 25-29) 
- ZARA: Black Friday Sale  30% Off Entire Collection (Nov 25) 
- Aritzia: Black Friday  Everything is on Sale  Up to 50% Off (Nov 25) 
- ALDO: Black Friday  50% Off Many Styles + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 25-27) 
- IKEA: Black Friday Weekend Deals (Nov 25-27) 
- Chapters Indigo: Biggest Black Friday Event Ever (Nov 24-27) 
- HostGator.com: Black Friday + Cyber Monday Sale  65% Off All Web Hosting Plans (Nov 25-29) 
- LivingSocial.com: Black Friday Mystery Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Nov 25) 
- Holt Renfrew: Black Friday  Up to 60% Off Select Fall Fashion + Free Shipping (Nov 25) 
- Toys R Us: Black Friday  Half Price Event (Nov 25  Dec 1) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 24  Dec 4) 
- Costco: Black Friday Event  Exclusive Online Offers 
- Apple: Black Friday 1-Day Shopping Event (Nov 25) 
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday 3-Day Event (Nov 25-27) 
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday  Save up to 60% Off 
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sale  Biggest Sale of the Year (Nov 25) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  25% Off Blenders (Nov 25) 
- Hudsons Bay: Black Friday Weekend  Save up to 70% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 25-27) 
- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- BLOG NEWS: Newspaper Interview  Black Friday Tips from those on the Inside 
- Black Friday 2016: Best Black Friday Deals & Sales (Nov 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 28 Deals:

- Black Friday Weekend 2016: Best Black Friday Deals & Sales (Nov 25-27) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra 33% Off Promo Code (Nov 26) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  75% Off Luggage (Nov 26) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 26) 
- Golf Town: Black Friday  Save up to 50% Off (Nov 24-27) 
- The Source: Black Friday Sale (Nov 24-27) 
- Staples: Black Friday Sale (Nov 25-29) 
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale Extended (Book by Nov 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 27 Deals:

- Cyber Monday 2016 is coming! (Monday, November 28, 2016) 
- GROUPON: Cyber Monday Mania  Up to 80% Off Doorbusters (Nov 27-29) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  55% Off Hotel Collection Bed Sheets (Nov 27) 
- ZARA: Cyber Weekend  Up to 50% Off Selected Items (Nov 26-27) 
- Walmart Canada: Cyber Monday Flyer (Nov 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Cyber Monday!

It's biggest online shopping day of the year!

Here's all the best Cyber Monday deals:

- Cyber Monday 2016: Best Cyber Monday Deals & Sales (Nov 28, 2016) 
- TRAVEL HACKING: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight! 
- Hudson`s Bay: Cyber Monday Sale + Free Shipping on All Orders (Nov 28) 
- Entertainment.com: Cyber Monday Sale  All Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Nov 28-29) 
- Sport Chek: Cyber Days  Doorcrashers up to 60% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 28  Dec 1) 
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale  Hundreds of New Deals (Nov 28  Dec 1) 
- Walmart.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Online Only (Nov 28) 
- TOMS.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 40% Off + Extra 15% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 28) 
- Atmosphere: Cyber Days  Doorcrashers up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 28-30) 
- Aritzia: Cyber Monday  Everything is on Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 28) 
- Forever 21: Cyber Monday  21% Off + Free Shipping On All Orders (Nov 28) 
- ALDO: Cyber Monday  50% Off Many Styles + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 28) 
- PUMA.ca: Cyber Monday  Extra 30% Off + Free Shipping Promo Code (Nov 28-30) 
- Reebok.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  40% Off Select Items, Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Nov 28  Dec 2) 
- Adidas.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Save 40% Off (Nov 28  Dec 2) 
- GAP: Cyber Monday Sale  40% Off Everything (Nov 28) 
- Banana Republic and Old Navy: Cyber Monday Sale  50% Off Everything (Nov 28) 
- H&M: Cyber Monday  Up to 20% Off Promo Code (Nov 28) 
- Golf Town: Cyber Monday  Extra 20% Off Purchase of $150 + Free Shipping (Nov 28-29) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Nov 25  Dec 2) 
- Holt Renfrew: Cyber Monday  Up to 60% Off Select Fall Fashion + Free Shipping (Nov 28) 
- HostGator.com: Cyber Monday Sale  65% Off All Web Hosting Plans (Nov 28-29) 
- IKEA: Cyber Monday  Free Shipping On Orders Over $350 (Nov 28) 
- Canadian Tire: Cyber Monday  Spend $200, Get $50 Promo Card (Nov 28) 
- Costco: Cyber Monday Event  Exclusive Online Offers 
- Toys R Us: Cyber Monday Deals (Nov 28) 
- Sears.ca: Cyber Monday Sale  Up to 60% Off (Nov 28) 
- Air Canada: Cyber Monday Sale  15% Off Flights Worldwide (Book Nov 28) 
- WestJet: Cyber Monday Sale + Last Day of Black Friday Sale (Book by Nov 28) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  45% Off Star Wars Toy Set (Nov 28) 
- LivingSocial.com: Cyber Monday Sale  Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 28) 
- The Source: Cyber Week Sale (Nov 28-30) 
- Staples: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 28) 
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals Week  Save up to 75%! 
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Monday Sale + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 29 Deals:

- Anytime Fitness: $39 for $75 Worth of Gym Membership (48% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (Save $109 or 91% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Poutines and Drinks (Up to 27% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59.99 for Cleaning for 1 Furnace and 10 Vents (60% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment  Cyber Sale  All Coupon Books only $19 + Free Shipping (Nov 28-29) 
- Harveys Canada: $5.99 Meal Deal Coupon (Until Dec 1) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  70% Off Gold & Pearl Fine Jewellery (Nov 29) 
- Hudson`s Bay: Cyber Monday Sale Extended!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 30 Deals:

- GROUPON: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 30) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $19.99 for Calvin Klein Mens Dress Shirts  Save 73% Off (Nov 30) 
- Walmart.ca: Cyber Week Sale  Online Only (Until Dec 1) 
- Entertainment.com: Cyber Sale Extended  All Coupon Books $19 + Free Shipping (Until Dec 4) 
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 46% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $30 for $150 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Bento Japan: $12 for $20 Worth of Japanese Food for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- MaddPretty: $29.99 for Ladies Haircut with Deep-Conditioning Treatment (68% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 1 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 1-2) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Womens Boots (Dec 1) 
- Prestige Health Group  Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $29 for One Bio-Mechanical Foot and Gait Analysis with $150 Credit (Up to 89% Off) 
- Escape Hour Calgary: $99 for a Private Room-Escape Game for Six or $119 for Eight (Up to 40% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning (61% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $149.99 for 3 Photofacial, Ultrasound Cavitation, or Laser Hair Treatments (74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 2 Deals:

- Canada.ca: FREE 2017 Parks Canada Discovery Pass! 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family  Up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Dec 2-4) 
- Open Range: $29 for $60 Worth of Dinner for Two People or $58 for $120 for Four People (Up to 52% Off) 
- Salt Crystal: $25 for One or $42 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 48% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $99 for One Year of Laser Hair Removal. Four Options Available (Up to 94% Off) 
- Bellisima Day Spa: $450 for permanent makeup for upper eyeliner with color of choice (58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 1-2) 
- Calgary Flames: 12 Days of Christmas  Special Offers Each Day (Dec 1-12) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  60% Off Hudsons Bay Company Collection Throw Blanket (Dec 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 3 Deals:

- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  Save 40% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping Promo Code (Dec 1-5) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 65% Off Womens & Mens Packaged Sleepwear (Dec 3) 
- Chris Mitchell Presents: Let It Snow  $40 for two general-admission tickets for 8 p.m. show on December 15, at 8 p.m. or 10 p.m. (up to $86 value) 
- Last Chance: The Golf Dome  $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 46% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hudsons Bay Friends & Family  Up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Dec 2-4) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 3) 
- Indigo.ca: 15% Off Regular Priced Items Coupon Code (Dec 1-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 4 Deals:

- Hygiea Wellness & Massage: $45 for One 60- or $55 for One 90-Minute Deep-Tissue Massage (Up to 50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay Friends & Family  Up to an Extra 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Dec 2-4) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Over 70% Off Beautyrest Hi-Loft Pillow Top Queen Mattress (Dec 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 5 Deals:

- NJLtraining Fitness and Therapy: $29 for FITin30 Fitness Classes. Two Options Available (Up to 84% Off) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $19.99 for a 6-Week Drop-In Dance Class Pass for 1 or $34.99 for 2 (69% Off) 
- Last Chance: Open Range  $29 for $60 Worth of Dinner for Two People or $58 for $120 for Four People (Up to 52% Off) 
- Costco.ca: 12 Days of Holiday Deals (Nov 29  Dec 10) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Health & Beauty Deals Promo Code (Dec 5) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Select Nike Footwear & Clothing + Free Shipping (Dec 5) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  50% Off Mens Shoes (Dec 5) 
- Starbucks: Merry Mondays  50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage (Dec 5, 2pm  Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 6 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Dec 6) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $19.99 + Free Shipping (Dec 5-19) 
- Derma Vital: $39 for One, $69 for Two, or $89 for Three LED Photofacials at Derma Vital (Up to 75% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $51 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (54% Off) 
- Allen Berg Racing Schools: $199 for Winter Driving Training Including Safety and Defensive Driving (32% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $89.99 for 700-Thread Count Egyptian Cotton Sheet Set  Save 53% Off (Dec 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 7 Deals:

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 7-8) 
- Uber: Back in Calgary! Get a FREE Ride Promo Code! 
- Teatro: $75 for Two $50 Gift Cards (25% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for a Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for Brazilian Area: Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments ($1,194.00 value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 7) 
- Best Buy: Best Gifts Sale (Dec 7) 
- WestJet: One-Day Sale (Book by Dec 7) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 7) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 62% Off Cashmere Sweaters (Dec 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 8 Deals:

- Chapters Indigo: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Toys & Baby Items (Dec 8-11) 
- Guru India Restaurant: $12 for $20 Worth of Indian Food for Two (40% Off) 
- Four Points: $15 for $25 Worth of Steakhouse Lunch or $25 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- Brushing and Beyond: $99 for a Hi-Power Whip Furnace Cleaning with Sanitizing (Up to 52% Off) 
- Rockies Heli Tours Canada  Kananaskis Base: $395 for Helicopter Hiking Adventure Package: Includes Helicopter Tour, Hike, and More (30% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 7-8) 
- REMINDER: Teatro  $75 for Two $50 Gift Cards (25% Off) 
- REMINDER: Teatro  $75 for Two $50 Gift Cards (25% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Dec 18) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  70% Off Diamond Fine Jewellery (Dec 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 9 Deals:

- Dont Drink and Drive! Get an Uber  FREE First Ride Promo Code! 
- GROUPON: Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Dec 9-10) 
- Toscana Italian Grill: $45 for Charcuterie Board and Bottle of Wine ($80 Value) 
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $29 for 5 or $39 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $99 for 6 Laser Skin Treatments & 2 Glycolic Peels (66% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  30-40% Off Designer Watches (Dec 9) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 9) 
- Hudsons Bay: Save an Extra 10% or 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 9-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 10 Deals:

- Last Chance: Teatro  $75 for Two $50 Gift Cards (25% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: GROUPON: Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Dec 9-10) 
- The Home of OM: $45 for One 60-Minute Therapeutic, Relaxation, Visceral, or Cranial Sacral Massage (Up to 53% Off) 
- REMINDER: Hudsons Bay  Save an Extra 10% or 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 9-11) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 10) 
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Dec 10-11) 
- Chapters Indigo: The Holiday Sale  Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Dec 9-11) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $29.99 for Mikasa Set of 8 Stemless Wine Glasses  Save $110 (Dec 10) 
- Blog News: Update on Website Downtime & Emergency Network Maintenance (Dec 9) 
- LAST CHANCE: Teatro Restaurant  $75 for Two $50 Gift Cards + Extra $20 Off with Promo Code OFF!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 11 Deals:

- GROUPON: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 11) 
- Brow Babes n Lashes: $175 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading with Option to Add Powderfill (Up to 71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Save an Extra 10% or 15% Off Promo Code (Dec 9-11) 
- Banana Republic: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Dec 11) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  73% Off Zwilling J.A. Henckels Set of 2 Non-Stick Frying Pans (Dec 11) 
- EXTENDED: Teatro  $75 for Two $50 Gift Cards + Extra 20% Off with Promo Code!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 12 Deals:

- Disneyland & Disney World: Canadian Residents Save 25% Off Park Tickets (Until Feb 28) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Green Monday Sale  New Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Dec 12) 
- Q Body Spa: $39 for One or $115 for Three 60-Minute Swedish or Deep-Tissue Massages (Up to 60% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Japanese Cuisine and Drinks (44% Off) 
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $16 for Shellac Manicure, or $34 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 58% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $40 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (85% Off) 
- Last Chance: Toscana Italian Grill  $45 for Charcuterie Board and Bottle of Wine ($80 Value) 
- Harveys: $4.99 Hot Dog Meal Deal Coupon (Until Dec 15) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $19.99 for Mens Flannel & Fleece Tops  Save 66% Off (Dec 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 13 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra $10 Off Massage & Facial Deals Promo Code (Dec 13) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 12-13) 
- Escape Master: $95 for Private Escape Room for Up to Six or Eight. Four Options Available (Up to 37% Off) 
- Globe Cinema: $19 for a Movie Package with Soda and Popcorn for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 47% Off) 
- Triwood Community Association: $40 for 10 or $80 for 20 Yoga Classes (73% Off) 
- The Kitchen Table: $50 or $100 to Spend on Food (50% Off) 
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Promo Code (Dec 13) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 58% Off Womens Handbags (Dec 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 14 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Dec 14) 
- Q Body Spa: $49 for One or $139 for Three 45-Minute 24K Gold Facials or $37 for One 45-Minute Purifying Facial (Up to 54% Off) 
- The Yogis Den: $44 for 10 Yoga Classes or $37 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 70% Off) 
- AzzuroTerra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for Spa Package for One or $159 for Two with Full-Body Scrub, Massage, and Exfoliation Facial (Up to 61% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $210 to Spend on Prescription Eyewear, Plus a 200-ml Container of Eyeglass Cleaner and a Cloth (91% Off) 
- REMINDER: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  Get 25,000 Welcome Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 14) 
- Best Buy: 2-Day Holiday Sale (Dec 14-15) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  70% Off Select Precious Gemstone & Diamond Fine Jewellery (Dec 14) 
- WestJet: Fa la la la la Seat Sale (Book by Dec 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 15 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 15) 
- Entertainment Books: All Coupon Books $19.99 + Free Shipping (Dec 15-19) 
- Flippn Burgers: $12 for $20 Worth of Food for Two or Two Groupons for $10 Each (Up to 40% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for Five Buckets of Balls for Indoor Driving Range (50% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Cal-Alta Auto Glass: $19.99 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $125 to Spend on Front Windshield Replacement (59% Off) 
- Last Chance: Q Body Spa  $39 for One or $115 for Three 60-Minute Swedish or Deep-Tissue Massages (Up to 60% Off) 
- Air Canada: North America Seat Sale (Book by Dec 15) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $19.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Mens Dress Shirts  Save 73% Off (Dec 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 16 Deals:

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 15-16) 
- Kim Umphrey RMT: $42 for One or $124 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 54% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $179 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $599 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Pure Vietnamese Kitchen + Bar: $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Lunch or Dinner for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $34.99 for Gold or $44.99 for Platinum Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up with Base Grind, Coat of Temp Wax, and Edge Sharpening (50% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Free Shipping on Every Order. No Minimum Purchase (Dec 16) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save 40-50% Off Womens & Mens Watches (Dec 16) 
- Toys R Us: 1/2 Price Deals (Dec 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 17 Deals:

- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save 50-60% Off Mens Multi-Pack Underwear & Undershirts (Dec 17) 
- Chapters Indigo: December Tech Deals (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 18 Deals:

- Tina at Free Range Healers with Heart: $49 for One or $135 for Three Reiki Sessions with Sound Therapy from Tina (Up to 50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Flippn Burgers  $12 for $20 Worth of Food for Two or Two Groupons for $10 Each (Up to 40% Off) 
- Best Buy: Last Minute Sale + Get $10 Best Buy Coupon (Dec 16-23) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $159.99 for Le Creuset Cast Iron French Oven  Save 63% Off (Dec 18) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code + Free Shipping (Dec 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 19 Deals:

- GROUPON: Today Only  December Delights Sale  Up to 80% Off Activities, Spas, Restaurants & More (Dec 19) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  $49.99 for Crock-Pot Slow Cooker  Save $70 (Dec 19) 
- Thyme Out: $192 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- Blaskin & Lane: $39 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation ($79.95 Value) 
- Pure Health Chiropractic: $19.99 for 15-Minute Deep-Tissue Laser Therapy Session (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: Kim Umphrey RMT  $42 for One or $124 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 20 Deals:

- Rogers: $50/Month for Loyalty Retention Plan with 4GB Data and Unlimited Canada-Wide Calling (Until Dec 31) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Last-Minute Gifts Promo Code (Dec 20-21) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  76% Off Samsonite 3-Piece Luggage Set (Dec 20) 
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off) 
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $40 for Two (50% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 21 Deals:

- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Sale Starts Now  Save 20% to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 21-28) 
- TheBay.com: Missed a Famous One Day Sale? All Deals are Back (Until Dec 24) 
- Lake Louise Ski Resort: $32 for Winter Sightseeing Gondola Ride for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Derma Vital: $49 for Vitamin C Facial (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Last-Minute Gifts Promo Code (Dec 20-21) 
- McDonalds: Buy a $25 Gift Card, Get a Free Big Mac or Chicken Coupon (Until Dec 26) 
- Boxing Day 2016 is Coming Soon on Monday, December 26, 2016

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 22 Deals:

- Mango Shiva: $49 for a Three-Course Dinner for Two or $90 for Four (Up to 51% Off) 
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2016...-40-off-3.html 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- ReNue Medi Spa: $39.99 for 60-Minute Eminence Organic Facial (57% Off) 
- Best Buy: Sneak Peek at Boxing Day Flyer (Dec 24-29) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Flyer is Here! (Online Dec 24, In-Store Dec 26) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Jan 8) 
- WagJag: Custom Calendars from Staples starting at $8  Sold Over 3,750! 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Dec 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 23 Deals:

- GROUPON: Last-Minute Gifts  Groupon Instantly Delivers New Experiences for All! 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 22-23) 
- Fire Escape: $10 for Admission for One, $19 for Two, or $40 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 50% Off) 
- MetaBody: $20 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off) 
- Sana Spa: $30 for a Pedicure with Hot Towel or $64 for a Facial with Dry Manicure (Up to 60% Off) 
- Riverside Golf Centre: $25 for 5 Buckets of Golf Balls at an Indoor Driving Range (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 24 Deals:

- HRS of Calgary: $139 for Six Cool Tech Laser Hair-Removal Sessions for Small, $249 for a Medium, or $390 for a Large Area (Up to 77% Off) 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale Starts Early Online (Dec 24 at 7pm ET) 
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Sale (Dec 24-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 25 Deals:

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! 
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Day Starts Early  Save up to 80% Off (Dec 25-27) 
- Chapters Indigo: Boxing Week Deals  Up to 50% Off (Dec 24-31) 
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals Week (Dec 24-29) 
- The Source: Boxing Week Sale on Now (Dec 25  Jan 4) 
- Walmart: Boxing Week Starts Online Today (Online Dec 24, In-Store Dec 26) 

Merry Christmas!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 26 Deals

Today is Boxing Day!

I posted a comprehensive list of all the best Boxing Day deals: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2016...es-dec-26.html

I'm in today's Metro News & Toronto Star newspaper Boxing Day article. You can read the 'Boxing Day Deals Worth Watching For' article here

Happy shopping everyone!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 27 Deals

- Boxing Week 2016: Best Boxing Week Sales and Deals 
- Fido: Boxing Day  $60/Month for 6GB Data and Unlimited Canada-Wide Calling (Dec 26-27) 
- Berry Naturals: $19.99 for Probiostat Treatment for Women (46% Off) 
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off) 
- Row17: $44 for 10 Rowing Classes or $89 for One or $224 for Three Months of Unlimited Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for Infrared Sauna Sessions, Laser Body Treatments, and Whole-Body Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- Marks: Boxing Week Blowout  20% to 60% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Dec 26  Jan 2) 
- Atmosphere: Boxing Day  Doorcrashers up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 26-28) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Dec 26  Jan 8) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Dec 27-28) 
- Lululemon.com: Boxing Day Deals + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 28 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Week Early  Save up to 75% Off (Dec 28  Jan 5) 
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Week  15% Off Flights Promo Code (Dec 24-29) 
- Harlem Globetrotters: $41 for One Ticket on March 1 or 2 at 7 p.m. (up to $59.15 value) 
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $65 for One Oil Change with Seasonal Service Package (46% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Brain Awakening: $85 for a Two-Hour Seven Point Brainwave Assessment (71% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 28) 
- IKEA: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 26-31) 
- Adidas.ca: Boxing Week Sale  Extra 50% Off Outlet Products (Dec 26  Jan 4) 
- Reebok.ca: Boxing Week Sale  40% Off Select Items, Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Dec 26  Jan 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 29 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card  20,000 Welcome Points = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Coupons (Until Feb 5) 
- PoleJunkies: $12 for Fitness Classes (Up to 55% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $35 for One or $60 for Two Glycolic Peels (Up to 66% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tasting and Filled Growler (50% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: Boxing Week Tech Deals  Up to 40% Off (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 30 Deals

- Extreme Pita: $14 for Extreme Pita Combo for Two or $28 for Four (30% Off) 
- OK Tire & Auto Service: $39 for a Standard or $79 for a Synthetic Oil-Change Package (Up to 78% Off) 
- Breathe Therapeutic Massage & Esthetics: $42 for a 60-Minute Massage ($85 Value) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $46 for Snowshoe or Ice Walking Tour for 1, $89 for 2, or $169 for 4 (35% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Canada.ca  FREE 2017 Parks Canada Discovery Pass (Until Dec 31) 
- REMINDER: AMEX Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card  20,000 Welcome Points = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale 
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale Extended (Dec 30  Jan 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 31 Deals

- Its New Years Eve! Dont Drink and Drive! Get an UBER  FREE First Ride Promo Code! 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 17% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 31  Jan 1) 
- Divergent Health: $29 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value) 
- ALDO: Best of Sale  50% Off Select Styles

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 1 Deals

- GROUPON: New You 2017  New Years Resolution Deals 
- Happy New Year 2017! 
- Dahlia Nail Studio: $22 for One Regular Mani-Pedi or $35 for Signature Mani-Pedi with Citrus Mask and Paraffin Wax (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 2 Deals

- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off) 
- Empanada Queen: $11 for $20 Worth of Empanadas and Chilean Food. Two Options Available (Up to 49% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $89 for One Year of Laser Hair Removal. Four Options Available (Up to 94% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness: $19.99 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  New You 2017  New Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Jan 1-2) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 2-8) 
- Jack & Jones: 40% Off Regular Price 
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Week Sale  Up to 75% Off + Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Until Jan 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 3 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- La Prep: $11 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (42% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School  Calgary: $69.99 for a 3-Hour Wine Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar for 2 People (72% Off) 
- IKEA: Kitchen Event  Get up to 20% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Kitchen Purchases (Until Jan 16) 
- Swiss Chalet: Free Chicken Event  Free Chicken Leg with Any Rib Entrée Purchase (Jan 2-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Best of Groupon  Top Selling Deals and Popular Favourites! 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 75% Off Luggage Sets (Jan 4) 
- Skyview Parking: $10 for Airport Parking for 3, $13 for 5, or $16 for 10 Days (Up to 36% Off) 
- The Main Dish: $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institiute: $79 for 4 Laser Hair Treatments for an Extra-Small, $95 for a Small, or $139 for a Medium Area (59% Off) 
- REMINDER: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 4) 
- WestJet: Blank Slate Sale (Jan 4-10) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Jan 4-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 5-6) 
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $20 + Free Shipping (Jan 5-9) 
- Yogatailor: $9 for 3 or $29 for 12 Months of Yoga and Mindfulness Coaching (Up to 70% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Bento Japan: $12 for $20 Worth of Japanese Food for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for Microdermabrasion and Custom Ayurvedic Facial (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Boxing Week Sale  Up to 70% Off (Until Jan 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 6 Deals

- Cobbs Corn Maze: $19 for Admission to Cobbs Winter Wonderland (Up to 47% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $35 for a Gold or $45 for a Platinum Tune-Up for Skis or a Snowboard (50% Off) 
- MBC Mabel Beauty Care: $75 for One or $199 for Two Face and Body Pampering Packages (Up to 73% Off) 
- The Jolly Table: $39.99 for 3 Meals Worth of Delivered Ingredients for 2 or $92.99 for 4 People (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 5-6) 
- Naturalizer.ca: Best of Season Sale  Up to 70% Off 
- Under Armour: End of Season Sale (Until Jan 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Jan 7) 
- Joeys Urban: $18 for $30 Worth of Fish and Chips, Gourmet Tacos, Poutines, and More. Three Options Available (50% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 7) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 8 Deals

- Airbnb.ca: Claim Your FREE $40 CAD Travel Credit! 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off Pillows & Duvets, 40% Off Bedding, Up to 50% Off Bath Towels (Jan 8) 
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 88% Off) 
- Best Buy: Clearance Sale (Jan 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Jan 9) 
- Hudsons Bay: Up to 70% Off Clearance Fashion (Jan 8-12) 
- Weight Watchers: $49.99 for Three Months of Weight Watchers Canada Online with Optional In-Person Meetings (Up to 52% Off) 
- Guru India Restaurant: $12 for $20 Worth of Indian Food for Two (40% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $18 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $35 for Four or $26 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- Varsity Natural Health Center: $33.99 for 5-Class Pass or $53.99 for a Full Month of Unlimited Yoga and Fitness Classes (66% Off) 
- REMINDER: Airbnb.ca  Claim Your FREE $40 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 10 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Jan 10-11) 
- Fatburger: $16 for Fatburgers with Cheddar Cheese and Skin-On Fries for Two ($25.34 Value) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59 for a Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning (61% Off) 
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $65 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59.99 for Cleaning for 1 Furnace and 10 Vents (60% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Jan 22) 
- PUMA: Semi-Annual Sale  Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Until Jan 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Extra 25-35% Off Womens Clearance (Jan 11) 
- Entertainment Books: 30% Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Jan 9-23) 
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $35 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 61% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Poutines and Drinks (Up to 27% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $19.99 for a 6-Week Drop-In Dance Class Pass for 1 or $34.99 for 2 (69% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Jan 10-11) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 12 Deals

- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (50% Off) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $75 for 2 $50 Gift Cards, $75 for a $100 Gift Card, or $79 for a Five-course Moroccan Dinners for 2 or $149 for 4 (Up to 45% Off) 
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 46% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $49.99 for Yonka or $59.99 for G.M Collin Facial (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Weight Watchers  $49.99 for Three Months of Weight Watchers Canada Online with Optional In-Person Meetings (Up to 52% Off) 
- Victorias Secret: The Semi-Annual Sale + Extra 25% Off Code 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $67 with New Coupons

----------


## roopi

$11.99/case for Big Rock Traditional at Willow Park right now. Limit 6 per customer.

Details here:
http://wpemails.createsend1.com/t/Vi...2A2DF08F503B7C

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 13 Deals

- The Shooting Edge: $52 for a Shooting-Range Package for One or $99 for Two (Up to 40% Off) 
- Salt Crystal: $29 for One or $49 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 39% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Allen Berg Racing Schools: $199 for Winter Driving Training Including Safety and Defensive Driving (32% Off) 
- KFC: Download New Printable Coupons! 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Jan 13-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Major Markdowns Sale  Up to 80% Off Activities, Massages, Spas, Restaurants & More (Until Jan 16) 
- Cleaning Unlimited: $115 for carpet cleaning for up to 6 areas measuring up to 200 square feet each ($175 value) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Coupon on $10 Purchase (Jan 13  Feb 27) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 15 Deals

- Oishii Sushi: $12 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 16 Deals

- Official Fan Package: $49 for Calgary Flames Game for Two with Optional Puck Signed by Theo Fleury. February 13March 29 (43% Off) 
- Flippn Burgers: $12 for $20 Worth of Food for Two or Two Groupons for $10 Each (Up to 40% Off) 
- Escape Master: $95 for Private Escape Room for Up to Six or Eight. Four Options Available (Up to 37% Off) 
- Change My Life Coaching: $74.99 for 90-Minute Discover the Job You Were Born to Do Strategy Session (84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 17 Deals

- Olympic Oval: $9 for Public Skate Session for One, $15 for Two or $20 for Family with Skate and Helmet Rental (Up to 58% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $179 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $599 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $29 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 69% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $14.99 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue in Calgary (50% Off) 
- Last Chance: The Shooting Edge  $52 for a Shooting-Range Package for One or $99 for Two (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 17-18) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  60% Off Shoes & Boots, Up to 40% Off Designer Watches, Plus More! (Jan 18) 
- Jolie Peau Beauty Lounge Southeast Calgary: $55 for One Full Set of Silk Eyelashes (Up to 65% Off) 
- Make My Day Flowers: $17 for Floral-Design Group Class for One or $30 for Two (Up to 62% Off) 
- Glory of India: $25 for $40 for Dine-In, $25 for $40 for Take-Out, Delivery, or $59 for $100 for Catered Indian Food (Up to 41% Off) 
- Cal-Alta Auto Glass: $19.99 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $125 to Spend on Front Windshield Replacement (59% Off) 
- Last Chance: Oishii Sushi  $12 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (40% Off) 
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale (Jan 18-19) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 18) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 16-22) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by Jan 19) 
- WestJet: Seat-with-your-name-on-it Sale (Book by Jan 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 19 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Save 30% to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Jan 19) 
- Melissas Missteak Restaurant: $45 for $70 Gift Card (36% Off) 
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- MaddPretty: $29.99 for Ladies Haircut with Deep-Conditioning Treatment (68% Off) 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping, No Minimum Spend (Jan 17-20) 
- Kernels: National Popcorn Day  Buy Large Bag, Get 2nd Large Bag Free (Jan 19)

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Lids is having 50% off clearance items, add the item to your cart and it will reduce the cost.

I think all clearance hats are $12. Shirts, jerseys, anything is 50% off...I bought a lawn gnome for 6 bucks lol

https://www.lids.ca/clearance

Can pick up in store to avoid shipping charges or just spend over $60 for free shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 20 Deals

- Def Leppard with Poison & Tesla: $59 for one G-Pass on Saturday, June 3, at 7 p.m. (up to $111.50 value) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Triwood Community Association: $40 for 10 or $80 for 20 Yoga Classes (73% Off) 
- Veggie Fitness: $39.99 for One Month of Boot Camp Classes Three Times Per Week (81% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Cant Miss Clearance  Up to 70% Off (Jan 20-26) 
- The Source: Overstock Sale  Save up to 60% Off (Jan 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 21 Deals

- Northeast Calgary: $15 for Vietnamese Cuisine ($25 Value) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Promo Code  $5 Off $15, $10 Off $30, $20 Off $60, or $30 Off $100 (Jan 21-22) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Cookware, Extra 10% Off Promo Code, Plus More! (Jan 22) 
- Aadi Chakra Indian Cuisine and Sweets: $12 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks for Two or $22 for $40 for Four (Up to 45% Off) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 23 Deals

- GROUPON: 2-Day Super Sale  Up to 80% Off Restaurants, Massages, Activities, Goods & More (Jan 23-24) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- Full Circle Pizza & Oyster Bar: $25 for a Pizza Meal or $29 for a Brunch Meal for Two or $45 for Four with Drinks (Up to 53% Off) 
- Azzuro Terra Laser Spa & Hair Salon: $85 for a 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage & Facial for 1 (58% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 23-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 24 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Sale on Sale  Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Jan 24-26) 
- Entertainment Books: All 2017 Coupon Books $18 + Free Shipping (Jan 24-30) 
- Fatburger: $9 for an Original Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries and Bottomless Drink ($14.46 Value) 
- The Home Vintner: $16 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $38 for Manicure and Pedicure (Up to 49% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $199 for Brazilian Area: Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments ($1,194.00 value) 
- Last Chance: Northeast Calgary  $15 for Vietnamese Cuisine ($25 Value) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  2-Day Super Sale  Up to 80% Off Restaurants, Massages, Activities & More (Jan 23-24) 
- WestJet: Three Days of Getaways Seat Sale (Jan 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 25 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 25-26) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Womens Swimwear & Cover-Ups, 20% Off Designer Sunglasses (Jan 25) 
- The Exquisite Hour, Girl Crush, or Newfoundland Mary  $25 for Two Tickets to Any 2016/17 Season Show from February 13  May 13 at Lunchbox Theatre (50% Off) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinics & Spa: $99 for 6 Laser Skin Treatments & 2 Glycolic Peels (66% Off) 
- Last Chance: Northeast Calgary  $15 for Vietnamese Cuisine ($25 Value) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 25) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Jan 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 26 Deals

- Soma Calgary: $79 for Spa Services. Four Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (40% Off) 
- Bona Roma: $31 for Pizza or $34 for Italian Meal for Takeout or Dine-In. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- Derma Vital: $49 for Vitamin C Facial (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 25-26) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Feb 5) 
- Air Canada: North America and Sun Destinations Seat Sale (Book by Jan 26) 
- McDonalds: $1 for Any Small Hot Specialty Coffee (Jan 23  Feb 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Jan 27) 
- STC Salon and Barber: $30 for Regular Mani-Pedi or $45 for Gel Manicure and Spa Pedicure (Up to 50% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $60 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $119 for Four (Up to 39% Off) 
- Jane Bond BBQ: $12 for $20 Worth of Barbecue. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- MVP Modern Barbers: $19.99 for Mens Hall of Fame Haircut: Includes Hot Face Towel, Shampoo, and More (39% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: 72 Hour Home Sale (Jan 27-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 28 Deals

- VLife Virtual Reality: $18 for One or $35 for Two Hours for Up to Two People (Up to 42% Off) 
- Last Chance: Fatburger  $9 for an Original Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries and Bottomless Drink ($14.46 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 28-29) 
- The Spice Chica: $59 for How to Make Ravioli from Scratch Class for Two or $110 for Four (Up to 50% Off) 
- Last Chance: Soma Calgary  $79 for Spa Services. Four Options Available (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 30 Deals

- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $55 for Three Acne Treatments (Up to 89% Off) 
- Row17: $44 for 10 Rowing Classes or $89 for One or $224 for Three Months of Unlimited Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off) 
- Turning Heads Beauty Lounge: $49 for 1 or $145 for 3 Shellac Manicures and Pedicures (51% Off) 
- Harveys: Premium 2 Can Dine for $12.99 Coupon (Until Feb 2) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 30  Feb 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 31 Deals

- Marketplace Events: $16 for Two Tickets Calgary Home and Garden Show March 2-5 ($32 Value) 
- Plaza Theatre: $15 for Movie Tickets and Popcorn for Two or $29 for Four (40% Off) 
- Emergent Martial Arts: $13 for Five or $17 for 10 Martial Arts Classes for Kids (Up to 79% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for High Power Furnace and Air Duct Cleaning Package with Optional Sanitizing (38% Off) 
- Last Chance: VLife Virtual Reality  $18 for One or $35 for Two Hours for Up to Two People (Up to 42% Off) 
- A&W: $2.50 for Chicken Buddy Burger 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Site-Wide Promo Code (Jan 30-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Buy More Save More Local Promo Code (Feb 1) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Extra 30-55% Off Womens Clearance (Feb 1) 
- Body Balance: $39 for One/$99 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, Trigger-Point, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 59% Off) 
- The Yogis Den: $44 for 10 Yoga Classes or $37 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 70% Off) 
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $40 for Two (50% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (80% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 2 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Feb 2) 
- Costco: $55 for a New One-Year Gold Star Membership with a $10 Costco Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons ($91.98 Value) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada: $69 for One Month of 30-Minute Private Piano, Guitar, Bass Guitar, Ukulele, or Drum Lessons (42% Off) 
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by Feb 3) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 3-4) 
- Tim Hortons: RRRoll Up the Rim to Win is Back! (Until Apr 14) 
- Made You Blush: $30 for one standing-room-only balcony ticket ($43 value) 
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $65 for One Oil Change with Seasonal Service Package (46% Off) 
- Re-New Wellness Centre: $299 for Three or $499 for Six VelaShape II Body-Contouring Treatments (Up to 67% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut and Partial Highlights or Ombre (46% Off) 
- Last Chance: Marketplace Events  $16 for Two Tickets Calgary Home and Garden Show March 2-5 ($32 Value) 
- WestJet: 15% Off Flights within Canada Discount Code (Book by Feb 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 4 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Up to 75% Off Womens Clearance Footwear (Feb 4) 
- Operation City Quest: $26 for One City Quest for Two, $53 for Four, or $80 for Six People (Up to 70% Off) 
- Last Chance: Body Balance  $39 for One/$99 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, Trigger-Point, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 3-4) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 5 Deals

- Emergent Martial Arts: $35 for Five Classes or $39 for One-Month Unlimited Adult Kickboxing Classes (Up to 64% Off) 
- REMINDER: AMEX Gold Rewards Card  FREE 25,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  65% Off Serta Pillow Top Queen Mattress Set (Feb 5) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Fine Jewellery, 15% Off Designer Watches, Up to 40% Off Lingerie & Sleepwear, Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Feb 5) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Feb 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 6) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Swimwear & Cover-ups, 20% Off Designer Sunglasses (Feb 6) 
- Forma Fitness: $39 for One Month of Unlimited, $29 for Five, or $49 for Ten Small Group Fitness Classes (Up to 82% Off) 
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $29 for 5 or $39 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29.99 for a Consultation and 1-Hour Acupuncture Session (71% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 8 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 8-10) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $199.99 for Select Fine Jewellery Gifts  Save 70% Off (Feb 8) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $49 for One Hour Introductory Pottery Wheel Class For Two (39% Off) 
- Pro Cleaning Alberta Inc.: $59 for House Cleaning. Four Options Available (Up to 72% Off) 
- Guru India Restaurant: $12 for $20 Worth of Indian Food for Two (40% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School  Calgary: $69.99 for a 3-Hour Wine Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar for 2 People (72% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra $30 Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 7-8) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 8) 
- Air Canada: 3-Day Sale (Feb 7-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 9 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Up to 75% Off Womens Clearance Handbags & Wallets (Feb 9) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 9-10) 
- Chapters Indigo: February Tech Deals (Until Feb 16) 
- Sundrops Spray Tanning Studio: $39 for One or $95 for Three Star Tans (Up to 51% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $49 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $69 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 58% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $19.99 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $38.99 for Four or $28.99 for a Fathers Day Tour Package for Two (Up to 64% Off) 
- ReNue Medi Spa: $39.99 for 60-Minute Eminence Organic Facial (57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 10 Deals

- Power Cleaning: $39 for Exterior Window Cleaning for 10, $69 for 20, $79 for 30, or $89 40 Panes from Power Cleaning (Up to 57% Off) 
- Four Points: $14.99 for $25 Worth of Steakhouse Lunch or $24.99 for $45 for Dinner Cuisine for Two (Up to 44% Off) 
- Skyview Parking: $10 for Airport Parking for 3, $13 for 5, or $16 for 10 Days (Up to 36% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness: $19.99 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (95% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 9-10) 
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 8-10) 
- Air Canada: Valentines Day Sale (Book by Feb 14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Calvin Klein Underwear, Sleepwear & Socks (Feb 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 11 Deals

- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $79 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 83% Off) 
- Last Chance: Artopia Studios Inc.  $49 for One Hour Introductory Pottery Wheel Class For Two (39% Off) 
- WestJet: Valentines Day Sale (Book by Feb 14) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 11) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  35% Off Womens Tops (Feb 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 12 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card  20,000 Welcome Points = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Womens & Kids Styles, 40% Off Outerwear (Feb 12) 
- Pressd Sunridge Location: $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off) 
- Wendys: $3 for Spicy Chicken Burger (Until Feb 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 13 Deals

- GROUPON: 100s of Gift Ideas  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 13-14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off Bath Towels, 30% Off Bath Accessories (Feb 13) 
- Kokos Sports Bar: $18 for $30 Worth of Food & Drinks (Up to 42% Off) 
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off) 
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off) 
- Ambber Professional Esthetics Spa & Training Centre: $10 for Eyebrow Threading (33% Off) 
- REMINDER: AMEX Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card  20,000 Welcome Points = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 14 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Valentines Day Sale  Extra 20% Off Select Deals Promo Code (Feb 14) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Buy More, Save More  Up to 35% Off Mens Must-Haves (Feb 14) 
- Pure Envy Salon & Spa: $25 for Mani-Pedi Services. Three Options Available (Up to 44% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $15.99 for Two or $31.99 for Four Poutines and Drinks (Up to 27% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Sol Optix: $19 for $210 to Spend on Prescription Eyewear, Plus a 200-ml Container of Eyeglass Cleaner and a Cloth (91% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Valentines Day Promo Code  Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Feb 13-14) 
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping, No Minimum Spend (Feb 13-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 20% Off Small Appliances, Up to 70% Off Cookware, Plus Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Feb 15) 
- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (Feb 15) 
- Colin James: $40 for one G-Pass on Friday, March 3, at 7:30 p.m. (up to $59.50 value) 
- Salt Crystal: $29 for One or $49 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 39% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $129 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $229 for a Medium, or $299 for a Large Area (Up to 83% Off) 
- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $135 for 4 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments or $99 for One Custom IPL Photo Facials, Peels, and Consultation (87% Off) 
- Last Chance: Pressd Sunridge Location  $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 15) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $79.99 for Casio G-Shock & Baby-G Watches, 25% Off Other Casio Watches (Feb 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 16 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Feb 16-17) 
- Sport Chek: 50% Off Select Winter Jackets & Pants (Feb 15-20) 
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $55 for Beauty Packages for One or $89 for Two People (Up to 56% Off) 
- Dahlia Nail Studio: $22 for One Regular Mani-Pedi or $35 for Signature Mani-Pedi with Citrus Mask and Paraffin Wax (Up to 51% Off) 
- Extreme Pita: $14 for Extreme Pita Combo for Two or $28 for Four (30% Off) 
- Prestige Health Group: $59 for Microdermabrasion and Custom Ayurvedic Facial (72% Off) 
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks! 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Up to 55% Off Upholstered Leather Furniture (Feb 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 17 Deals

- WagJag.com: $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Outlet Boutiques (50% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 17-20) 
- Hair Free Laser Institute (Alberta)  $109 for Full Face IPL Photorejuvenation Treatments or Acne Treatments (Up to 48% Off) 
- Backstrong Health Group: $59 for a Spinal-Decompression Package with Two or $75 for Three Sessions (Up to 77% Off) 
- Silver Beauty Spa: $25 for One Pedicure and 25% Off Spa Service at Next Visit ($45 Value) 
- MVP Modern Barbers: $19.99 for Mens Hall of Fame Haircut: Includes Hot Face Towel, Shampoo, and More (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Feb 16-17) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $799.99 for Bosch Stainless Steel Dishwasher  Save $400 (Feb 17) 
- GAP: Online-Only  40% Off Just About Everything (Feb 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 18 Deals

- Harlem Globetrotters: $35 for one G-Pass on March 1 or 2 at 7 p.m. (up to $58.90 value) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 18) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Winter Sale (Feb 17-19) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Select Bedding & Bath (Feb 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Super Sized Sale (Feb 19-20) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $99 for Sealy My Temperature Regulating Duvet  Save up to 74% Off (Feb 19) 
- Pro Skin: $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small, $179 for a Medium, or $249 for a Large Area (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 20 Deals

- Flex Haus: $45 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $39 for a One Month Gold Club Membership (Up to 74% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Derks Formals: $138 for a Suit with Machine Hem ($311 Value) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $149.99 for 3 Photofacial, Ultrasound Cavitation, or Laser Hair Treatments (74% Off) 
- Best Buy: The Baby Event (Until Mar 9) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Up to 30% Off Select Activewear for Everyone (Feb 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 21-22) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  40% Off Select Hotel Collection GlucksteinHome Bedding (Feb 21) 
- Knight Cleaning Services: $99 for Two or $195 for Four Hours of House Cleaning with Two Worker (51% Off) 
- Make My Day Flowers: $20 for Floral-Design Group Class for One or $35 for Two (Up to 56% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Thyme Out: $225 for Eyebrow MicroBlading Session (47% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 20-26) 
- Air Canada: 3-Day Sale (Feb 21-23) 
- WestJet: March-to-go Sale (Feb 21-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 22 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  75% Off Select Luggage Sets, 35% Off Womens New Arrivals Apparel (Feb 22) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  50% Off Cuisinart 12-Cup Coffee Maker (Feb 22) 
- The Garden Kitchen and Bar: $15 for $25 Worth of Traditional Italian Cuisine. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- Cleaning Unlimited: $115 for carpet cleaning for up to 6 areas measuring up to 200 square feet each ($175 value) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $49.99 for 1-Hour Reflexology or Hot Stone Massage, 4 Microdermabrasion or Vitamin C Facials (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 21-22) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 22) 
- McDonalds Canada: All Day Breakfast is here! 
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $14.99 (Until Mar 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 23 Deals

- GROUPON.com: Sitewide Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 23-24) 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Save 30% to 70% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (Feb 23) 
- Chris Mitchell: $15 for one general-admission ticket on Friday, May 12, at 8 p.m. (up to $26 value) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (61% Off) 
- Etana Wellness: $49 for 60 or $69 for 90-Minute Aromatherapy Relaxation Massage with Hot Towels (51% Off) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Baby Brands We Love (Feb 23-26) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Up to 80% Off Womens & Mens Clearance (Feb 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 24 Deals

- Entertainment Books: 30% Off All Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Feb 24-27) 
- OneRepublic with Fitz and the Tantrums & James Arthur: $32 for one G-Pass on Saturday, August 19, at 7 p.m. (up to $45 value) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $35 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- The Home of OM: $45 for One 60-Minute Therapeutic, Relaxation, Visceral, or Cranial Sacral Massage (Up to 53% Off) 
- Aroma Wellness & Spa: $139 for Laser Hair Removal or Ultrasonic Body Treatments (81% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 23-24) 
- Golf Town: 40% Off Annual Regrip Event (Until Mar 15) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Coupon on $10 Purchase (Feb 24  Mar 16) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $53 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 25 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Extra 20% Off Clearance Items for Total Savings up to 75% Off (Feb 24-26) 
- iBalance: $25 for One, $69 for Three, or $119 for Five Swedish Massages (Up to 54% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 25) 
- Roots Canada: Sale up to 50% Off + Extra 30% Off Sale Items (Until Mar 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 26 Deals

- Juliets Day Spa: $6 for Lip, Chin, Brow, Underarm, or $15 for Face Wax. Four Options Available (Up to 57% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Extra 20% Off Clearance Items for Total Savings up to 75% Off (Feb 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 27-28) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $50 for HBC Collection Cashmink Throw  Save $45 (Feb 27) 
- Golden Peach: $25 for One or $65 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 52% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session ($105 Value) 
- STC Salon and Barber: $30 for Regular Mani-Pedi or $45 for Gel Manicure and Spa Pedicure (Up to 50% Off) 
- Discover Banff Tours: $46 for Snowshoe or Ice Walking Tour for 1, $89 for 2, or $169 for 4 (35% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 27  Mar 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 28 Deals

- Entertainment Books: Flash Sale  $10 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Save up to 80% Off) 
- WagJag.com: $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Outlet Boutiques (Over 6,500 Sold) 
- McDonalds: FREE McCafé Small Premium Roast Coffee (Feb 27  Mar 5) 
- DC Dance Club: $47.99 for Six Hours of Salsa and Merengue Group Classes ($90 Value) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $15 for a Burlesque & Wine Night Out for One or $25 for Two (Up to 58% Off) 
- FIGHT2FITNESS: $20 for 30 Fitness and Kickboxing Classes ($299 Value) 
- Varsity Natural Health Center: $33.99 for 5-Class Pass or $53.99 for a Full Month of Unlimited Yoga and Fitness Classes (66% Off) 
- WestJet: Birthday Sale  21% Off Discount Code on Flights Within Canada (Feb 28) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 27-28) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  30% Off Select Womens Intimates (Feb 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Mar 1-2) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Kids & Baby Clothes, 10% Off Toys, Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Mar 1) 
- Alexis Laser: $29 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 65% Off) 
- Thyme Out: $225 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Angelcalm: $51 for Reflexology and Reiki Session (49% Off) 
- REMINDER: WagJag.com  $15 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Outlet Boutiques (Over 7,000 Sold) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment.com  $10 Flash Sale on All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Save up to 80% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 1) 
- WestJet: Dont-get-left-behind Seat Sale (Mar 1-2) 
- Air Canada: 3-Day Sale (Book by Mar 2) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $39.99 for Womens Denim (Mar 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 2 Deals

- Nubare Skincare: $49 for One or $89 for Two Customized Chemical Peels (Up to 48% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- MetaBody: $20 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off) 
- Lash Topia: $85 for Full Set of Classic Volume Mink Eyelash Extensions With Optional Two Week Fill (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Mar 1-2) 
- Harveys: 2 Original Burgers for $6 (Until Mar 12) 
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  75% Off Mikasa Trellis 40-Piece Bone China Dinnerware Set (Mar 2) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 3 Deals

- Energy Efficiency Alberta: Register Now for Residential NO-CHARGE Energy Savings Program 
- Groupon.com: Black Friday in March Sale  Doorbusters up to 80% Off (Mar 3-4) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Family Events (Each Saturday in March) 
- Forever Lasers: $79 for One, $199 for Three, or $395 for Six HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 61% Off) 
- Fatburger: $9 for an Original Fatburger with Cheddar Cheese, Fries and Bottomless Drink ($14.46 Value) 
- Satin Touch Laser & Med Spa: $29 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 51% Off) 
- Turning Heads Beauty Lounge: $49 for 1 or $145 for 3 Shellac Manicures and Pedicures (51% Off) 
- Old Navy: Thank You Event  30% or 40% Off Your Purchase (Until Mar 6)

----------


## bigbadboss101

Just checked your Blog page. Looks good!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 4 Deals

- Advantage Tennis Academy: $18 for Group Tennis Lessons for One Adult (Up to 33% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 4) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save up to $600 on Select 4K Big Screen TVs (Mar 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 5 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  35% Off Mens Shoes, Up to 50% Off Dress Shirts & Ties (Mar 5) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- The Parking Boys: $65 for One, $135 for Two, or $209 for Three Months of Parking (Up to 57% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: WagJag.com  $13 for $30 to Spend on Lindt Chocolate at Lindt Outlet Boutiques (Over 10,000 Sold)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 6 Deals

- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off) 
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value) 
- Jane Bond BBQ: $12 for $20 Worth of Barbecue. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59.99 for Cleaning for 1 Furnace and 10 Vents (60% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 6-12) 
- GAP: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Mar 6) 
- GROUPON: Cyber Monday in March Sale (Mar 6) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  35% Off Mens Shoes, Up to 50% Off Dress Shirts & Ties (Mar 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 7-8) 
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Select Lego Toys and Books (Mar 7-12) 
- WestJet: Vacation Sale (Book by Mar 9) 
- Lux Detail: $49 for a Winter Paint Protection or $59 for Interior Detail (51% Off) 
- Glory of India: $46 for a Three-Hour Cooking Class for One or $84 for Two with a Lunch Buffet and Drink (Up to 76% Off) 
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $40 for Two (50% Off) 
- Canmore Spa & Hair: $85 for 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage, and Facial (58% Off) 
- WestJet: Snow, Sun, Slush Seat Sale (Book by Mar 9) 
- Air Canada: March Sale  Save on Select Popular Worldwide Destinations (Book by Mar 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 8 Deals

- McDonalds: New McDonalds Coupons (Until Apr 16) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 35% Off Womens Fashion + Extra 15% Off Promo Code, Up to 20% Off Womens Shoes (Mar 8) 
- Soleful Sanctuary: $39 for One or $109 for Three 60-Min. Foot Reflexology Sessions w/ Optional Vibration Table (Up to 55% Off) 
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $29 for 5 or $39 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off) 
- Royal Board Shop: $34.99 for Gold or $44.99 for Platinum Skis or Snowboard Tune-Up with Base Grind, Coat of Temp Wax, and Edge Sharpening (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 7-8) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 8)

----------


## sillysod

FYI your links are showing up

"Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.2.31 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.31 OpenSSL/1.0.1e-fips DAV/2 mod_bwlimited/1.4 Server at www.calgarydealsblog.com Port 80"

----------


## ExtraSlow

links working for me....

----------


## jwslam

NP for me neither

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (Mar 9-10) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 9-10) 
- Clay Oven: $20 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 40% Off) 
- Body Balance: $39 for One/$99 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, Trigger-Point, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 59% Off) 
- Fire Escape: $10 for Admission for One, $19 for Two, or $40 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 50% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institiute: $79 for 4 Laser Hair Treatments for an Extra-Small, $95 for a Small, or $139 for a Medium Area (59% Off) 
- Entertainment Books: 50% Off All Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Mar 9-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 10 Deals

- Chapters Indigo: Spring Tech Event (Mar 10-16) 
- Avalon Cleaners: $18 for $30 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services (40% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $17.50 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $58 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $73 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 86% Off) 
- Iconic Salon: $84.99 for Womens Haircut with Conditioning, $142 for Color, or $152 for Full Highlights (30% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to $30 Off Promo Code (Mar 9-10) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Mar 19) 
- Air Canada: March Sale Extended (Book by Mar 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 11 Deals

- Sport Chek: 25% Off Sitewide Savings Event (Mar 11-13) 
- Atmosphere: 25% Off Sitewide Savings Event (Mar 11-13) 
- GROUPON: Price Is Nice Sale  Up to 80% Off (Mar 11-12) 
- The Dailey Method  Calgary: $45 for Barre Fitness Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 12 Deals

- Walt Disney World Discount: Canadian Residents Save 25% Off Park Tickets (Until May 20) 
- Jolie Peau Beauty Lounge Southeast Calgary: $39 for Facials. Three Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Banana Republic: Friends & Family Event  50% Off Promo Code (Until Mar 13) 
- Air Canada: St. Patricks Payout  Earn Your Share of 10 Million Bonus Aeroplan Miles (Book by Mar 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 13-14) 
- Royal Canadian Family Circus: $35 for Two general-admission tickets. May 26June 4 (Up to 39% Off) 
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 46% Off) 
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off) 
- Artopia Studios: $23 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for 2 (54% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Atmosphere  25% Off Sitewide Savings Event (Mar 11-13) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sport Chek  25% Off Sitewide Savings Event (Mar 11-13) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 13-19) 
- Rexall: $5 Off When you Spend $25 Coupon (Until April 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 14 Deals

- Introducing RayTravelsFree.com  Learn how to travel for free & win a flight contest 
- Entertainment Books: All Coupon Books $16 + Free Shipping, Extra 20% Off 2 or More Books (Up to 68% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 14) 
- Windfall Spa & Oasis: $60 for One or $175 for Three 60-Minute Microdermabrasions (Up to 53% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $20 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $39 for Four (Up to 69% Off) 
- The Yogis Den: $44 for 10 Yoga Classes or $37 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 70% Off) 
- Stc Salon And Barber: $30 for Regular Mani-Pedi or $45 for Gel Manicure and Spa Pedicure (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 13-14) 
- Dominos Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Mar 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

My travel hacking posts are consistently some of my most popular posts, so I thought I'd start a new website all about travel hacking.

I'm excited to tell you about the launch of my new website: RayTravelsFree.com - learn how to travel for free like me!

In five short years, I've accumulated MILLIONS of frequent flyer points & miles. Needless to say, its changed my life. I can now travel the world for free or close to it.

I want to show you how to accumulate points & miles to get free flights, hotels, and unforgettable experiences so you can learn how to travel for free too!

CONTEST: Sign-up and join Ray Travels Free weekly newsletter and you'll be automatically entered into a draw to win 25,000 miles - that's enough points for a round-trip flight to anywhere in North America!

Let's get started!

www.raytravelsfree.com

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 15 Deals

- GROUPON: One-Day Sale  Only 24 To Score (Mar 15) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 20% Off Small Appliances, Up to 30% Off Dining, Up to 60% Off Cookware, Plus Extra 15% Off Code (Mar 15) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Under Armour Mens & Womens Clothing (Mar 15-20) 
- The Home of OM: $39 for One or $99 for Three Reiki or $39 for Pranic Healing Sessions (Up to 59% Off) 
- Escape Hour Calgary: $86 for a Private Room-Escape Game for Six, $112 for Eight (Up to 44% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Cal-Alta Auto Glass: $19.99 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $125 to Spend on Front Windshield Replacement (59% Off) 
- REMINDER: Introducing Ray Travels Free  Learn how to travel for free & win a flight contest 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Unbeatable Deals on Cameras, Memory Cards & More (Mar 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 16 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Mar 16) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Kids Shoes and Clothing (Mar 15-20) 
- Clean 4U Services: $49 for Mobile Repair (Up to 50% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off) 
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $40 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (85% Off) 
- Best Buy: One-Day Sale (Mar 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (Mar 17) 
- Mint.ca: $2.50 for a 10-Pack of Stanley Cup Quarters + Free Shipping Code 
- Once Upon A Balloon: $20 for One Stuffed Balloon ($35 Value) 
- Pressd Sunridge Location: $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off) 
- Aero Space Museum of Calgary: $14 for Admission for Two or $25 for Four People to the The Hangar Flight Museum (Up to 48% Off) 
- Pure Health Chiropractic: $19.99 for 15-Minute Deep-Tissue Laser Therapy Session (66% Off) 
- Indigo.ca: Extra 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Mar 16-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: 72-Hour Luggage Sale  Save up to 65% Off (Mar 17-19) 
- Market 17: $12 for $20, $18 for $30 or $22 for $40 Groupons (up to 45% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 18) 
- Best Buy: Spring Sale (Until Mar 23) and 3-Day Only Deals (Until Mar 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 19 Deals

- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 50% Off) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  50-70% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to 25% Off Designer Watches, Plus Extra 15% Off Code (Mar 19) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 18-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Best of Groupon  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Mar 20-21) 
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Gift Cards to Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy (Mar 18-24) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 20-26) 
- Calgary Sports Health and Performance: $49 for Pilates Classes with Equipment. Two Options Available (Up to 59% Off) 
- Oishii Sushi: $12 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (40% Off) 
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One or $69 for Three Pedicure Treatments (Up to 54% Off) 
- Brushing & Beyond: $99 for High Power Furnace and Air Duct Cleaning Package with Optional Sanitizing (38% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 21 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Save up to 60% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (Mar 21) 
- Calgary Hitmen: Friends of the Hitmen  $13 Playoff Tickets Offer Code (Save up to 40% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 19-21) 
- Polished Laser and Skin Aesthetics: $195 for One Laser Toenail Fungus Removal for One Foot or $295 for Both Feet (Up to 75% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Windfall Spa and Oasis: $65 for 1 or $149 for 3 Deep Pore Facials (43% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Best of Groupon  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Mar 20-21) 
- Entertainment Books: 50% Off All Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Mar 21-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Best of Groupon  Extra 20% Off up to 3 Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 22-24) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  30% Off Womens Dresses, Handbags, Swimwear, Activewear & More (Mar 22) 
- Cetus Automotive: $75 for Front-End Inspection with 2- or $99 for 4-Wheel Alignment (Up to 53% Off) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $75 for 2 $50 Gift Cards, $75 for a $100 Gift Card, or $79 for a Five-course Moroccan Dinners for 2 or $149 for 4 (Up to 45% Off) 
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $69 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 35% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School  Calgary: $69.99 for a 3-Hour Wine Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar for 2 People (72% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 22) 
- Breathe Right: FREE Sample Offer of Breathe Right Nasal Strip

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 23 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: Best Ways to Find Cheap Flights & Flight Deals 
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 22-24) 
- Paint Nite: $25 for Admission for one to a painting party (Up to 46% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup and a Two-Course Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 46% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $25 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (50% Off) 
- Platoon FX: $35 for 5, $59 for 10, or $69 for 1-Month Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (65% Off) 
- Naturalizer: Friends & Family Event  Extra 30% Off Your Entire Purchase (Mar 23-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 24 Deals

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $50 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Hudsons Bay: Giving Day  Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Mar 24) 
- 7-Eleven: Slurpee Bring Your Own Cup Day  $1.50 for Any Cup Slurpee (Mar 24-25) 
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $79 for One Therapeutic Acne Treatment & Two Ionisation Acne Treatments with Optional Three Microderms (Up to 85% Off) 
- The Main Dish: $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Poutines and Drinks (Up to 27% Off) 
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Golf Lessons Packages (45% Off) 
- 2017 Calgary Golf Show: $2 Off Coupon (March 25-26) 
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Mar 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 25 Deals

- GROUPON: Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (Mar 25-26) 
- GAP: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Everything Online + Free Shipping, or 50% Off In-Store (Mar 24-27) 
- Eternal Beauty: $45 for Chemical Peels (Up to 70% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 26 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 35% Off Womens Comfort Shoes (Mar 26) 
- Walmart Photo Centre: Get 40 4×6" Prints for $1 (Mar 20  Apr 3) 
- Euphoria Fitness: $29 for 5 or $55 for 10 Bollywood, Hip hop, or Dance Fusion Classes (Up to 45% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Mar 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  $5 Deal Day (Mar 27) 
- Turning Heads Beauty Lounge: $49 for Classic Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Fill (up to 63% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $26 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 73% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $17 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $26 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (65% Off) 
- Shear Essence Hair: $80 for a Haircut and Partial Highlights or Ombre (46% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 27  Apr 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 28 Deals

- Air Canada Vacations: Buy 1 Package, Get 1 50% Off (Book by Apr 9) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 60% Off Pillows & Duvets, Bedding, and Bath (Mar 28) 
- West Hillhurst Community Association: $37 for Individual or $65 for Family Membership. 8 Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- The Kitchen Table: $23 for $50 Worth of Modern American Fare. Two Options Available (55% Off) 
- Aadi Chakra Indian Cuisine and Sweets: $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks for Two or $18.50 for $40 for Four (Up to 54% Off) 
- Etana Wellness: $49 for 60 or $69 for 90-Minute Aromatherapy Relaxation Massage with Hot Towels (51% Off) 
- Links of GlenEagles: Free Golf When You Bring a Friend (Apr 3  May 19) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Home Sweet Home (Mar 28) 
- Chapters Indigo: Online Only  20% Off LEGO (Until Apr 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 29 Deals

- Groupon: Sitewide Sale  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 29) 
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family  Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Mar 29  Apr 2) 
- Bella Hair Design: $35 for Cut and Style with Condition and Optional Full Color or Partial Highlights (Up to 52% Off) 
- Soap & More: $39 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $69 for Two (Up to 54% Off) 
- Skyview Parking: $10 for Airport Parking for 3, $13 for 5, or $16 for 10 Days (Up to 36% Off) 
- Aphrodite Beauty Secrets: $225 for Microblading Session with Optional Touch-Up (40% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 29) 
- Entertainment Books: All Coupon Books $14 + Free Shipping, Extra 20% Off 2 or More Books (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 30 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Save 30% to 60% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (Mar 30) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 30-31) 
- Just-Eat.ca: $10 Off Any $30 Order Promo Code (Until Apr 3) 
- Naseirs Nails: $49 for One or $89 for Two Shellac Manicures and Regular Pedicures (Up to 53% Off) 
- The Big Cheese Poutinerie: $16 for Two or $32 for Four Poutines and Drinks (Up to 27% Off) 
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (40% Off) 
- Wellness Revolution Studio: $33.59 for 5 Class Pass or $49 for 1-Month of Unlimited Fitness Classes (54% Off) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $53 with New Spring Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 31 Deals

- WestJet: The Most Canadian Sale in Canada (Book by Apr 6) 
- Air Canada: 3-Day Sale  Save 15% Off Promotion Code (Book by Apr 2) 
- Eternal Beauty: $209 for Microblading ($599 Value) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $15 for a Burlesque & Wine Night Out for One or $25 for Two (Up to 58% Off) 
- Full Circle Pizza & Oyster Bar: $25 for a Pizza Meal or $29 for a Brunch Meal for Two or $45 for Four with Drinks (Up to 53% Off) 
- Turning Heads Beauty Lounge: $43 for 1 or $79 for 2 60-Minute Facial (46% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 30-31) 
- REMINDER: Hudsons Bay  Friends & Family  Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Mar 29  Apr 2) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 1-2) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 1-2) 
- Eternal Beauty International School of Medical and Advanced Esthetics: $175 for Tattoo Removal Sessions (Up to 68% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 2 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Taza Jungle Fitness: $55 for Fitness Classes (Up to 59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Friends & Family  Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Mar 29  Apr 2) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 1-2) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Coupon on $10 Purchase (Mar 31  Apr 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 3-4) 
- Daily Maids & Company: $95 for Gutter Cleaning Services. Two Options Available (Up to 69% Off) 
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- STC Salon and Barber: $30 for Regular Mani-Pedi or $45 for Gel Manicure and Spa Pedicure (Up to 50% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $34 For Two People: Tour, Two Pints of Beer, and One 12-Inch Pizza (50% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 3-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 4 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: New Posts  What can I do with Points & Miles? 
- Dermaly: $49 for One or $145 for Three 60-minute Detox Acne Facials with 15-minute Consultation (Up to 56% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $55 for Beauty Packages for One or $89 for Two People (Up to 56% Off) 
- Spirit Hills Winery: $12 for 60-Minute Winery Tour and Tasting for 2 or $24 for 4 (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 3-4) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Apr 16) 
- Entertainment Books: 50% Off All Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Apr 3-12) 
- Air Canada: North America Seat Sale (Book by Apr 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale  Markdowns up to 80% Off (Apr 5-6) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 20% Off Small or Major Kitchen Appliances, Up to 70% Off Cookware, Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Apr 5) 
- Jumping Jellies: $25 for Four or $49 for Eight Mommy and Me Play and Dance Classes (Up to 59% Off) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- Thyme Out: $244 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value) 
- Angelcalm: $51 for Reflexology and Reiki Session (49% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 6 Deals

- Sport Chek: Promo Code  20% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Apr 5-6) 
- LivingSocial.com: Beauty Week  Extra 25% Off Health & Beauty Deals Promo Code (Until Apr 7) 
- Atmosphere.ca: Flash Sale  Up to 50% Off & More Great Deals + Free Shipping (Apr 6) 
- Tacorrito: $12 for $20 Toward Mexican Food. Three Options Available (40% Off) 
- MetaBody: $20 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off) 
- Vitality Fitness Group: $15 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $49.99 for 1-Hour Reflexology or Hot Stone Massage, 4 Microdermabrasion or Vitamin C Facials (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Crash the Site Sale  Markdowns up to 80% Off (Apr 5-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 7 Deals

- How to Get Calgary Flames Playoff Tickets 
- Hudsons Bay: Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 7-23) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 7-8) 
- Indique: $12 for $20 Value Towards Indian Cuisine Lunch for Two or More People (Up to 47% Off) 
- Jane Bond BBQ: $12 for $20 Worth of Barbecue. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- UFiit: $149 for Fitness Programs (57% Off) 
- Burger King: Get 2 Whopper Meals for $10

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 8 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card  20,000 Welcome Points = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- Yuk Yuks: $21 for Standup Comedy for Two. May 1September 4 (50% Off) 
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 7-8) 
- REMINDER: Hudsons Bay  Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 7-23) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Taste of Groupon  Local Restaurant Deals (Until Apr 15) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $19 for Ionic Footbaths. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Cleaning Unlimited: $115 for carpet cleaning for up to 6 areas measuring up to 200 square feet each ($175 value) 
- REMINDER: American Express Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card  20,000 Welcome Points = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- Toys R Us: Free Shipping  No Minimum (Until Apr 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 10 Deals

- Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown: 40 Year Anniversary  Save 20% Off Your Bill (Apr 10-30) 
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Everything (Apr 9-10) 
- GROUPON: Super Sized Sale (Apr 9-10) 
- iBalance: $15 for Reiki Sessions. Five Options Available (Up to 81% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- Dahlia Nail Studio: $37.50 for One Signature Mani-Pedi with Citrus Mask and Paraffin Wax (Up to 51% Off) 
- Garden Kitchen and Bar: $15 for Traditional Italian Cuisine (40% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Express Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card  20,000 Welcome Points = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 10-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 11 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Save 30% to 60% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (Apr 11) 
- Starbucks: Send Starbucks Gifts with iMessage  Gift $5, Get $5 (Until Apr 23) 
- Service Plus Inn and Suites: $109 for 1-Night Stay for Two with Optional Adventure Packages (31% Off) 
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off) 
- Colour On Fire Art Studio: $25 for Paint Night for One or $49 for Two (55% Off) 
- Canadian Gunhub: $39 for Shooting Range Package for 1 or $75 for 2 People (44% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown  40 Year Anniversary  Save 20% Off (Apr 10-30) 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale  Preview Deals Now (Apr 13) 
- IKEA: The Dining Event  15% Off All Dining Tables (April 10  May 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 11-13) 
- JPs Indian Bistro: $11 for $20 Worth of Indian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $12 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $15 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 50% Off) 
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $40 for Two (50% Off) 
- Lets Bowl: $45 for 90 Minutes of Bowling or $60 for Glow Bowling for Up to 8 People with Shoe Rental (51% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 12) 
- Air Canada: Spring Sale (Book by Apr 13) 
- WestJet: 3-Day Sale (Book by Apr 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 13 Deals

- Entertainment Books: $10.40 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 79% Off) 
- Snap Fitness: $29 for 1- or $55 for 2-Month Gym Membership at Snap Fitness (Up to 87% Off) 
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off) 
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $29 for 5 or $39 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Turning Heads Beauty Lounge: $27 for Haircut Package and Optional All-Over Color or $59 for Partial Highlights (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 11-13) 
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (Apr 13) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Select Nike Shoes & Clothing (Until Apr 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 14 Deals

- Heirs Pears: $14 for Two Wraps and Two Organic Waters or Cold-Brewed Teas (Up to 44% Off) 
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $19 for One or $29 for Two Medium Pizzas or $39 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 40% Off American Meals 
- Belle Visage: $219 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading with Touch-Up (56% Off) 
- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 14 Deals

- Heirs Pears: $14 for Two Wraps and Two Organic Waters or Cold-Brewed Teas (Up to 44% Off) 
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $19 for One or $29 for Two Medium Pizzas or $39 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 52% Off) 
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 40% Off American Meals 
- Belle Visage: $219 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading with Touch-Up (56% Off) 
- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 15 Deals

- WTM Fitness: $260 for Kids Ninja Camp for One or $500 for Two (Up to 47% Off) 
- Next Door Wine Bar: $45 for a Charcuterie Board and Bottle of Wine, or a Wine-Tasting Flight (Up to 44% Off) 
- Last Chance: JPs Indian Bistro  $11 for $20 Worth of Indian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 16 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 16) 
- Shokudo Restaurant & Lounge: $10 for $20 Worth of Meal for Two or $20 for $40 for Four (50% Off) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- REMINDER: American Express Gold Rewards Card  FREE 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- Best Buy: Easter Sale  Door Crasher Deals All Week

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 17 Deals

- Entertainment Books: $10.40 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 79% Off) 
- Calgary Spine and Sport: $50 for EMG Scan, Neurological Exam, and Adjustment for an Individual or $275 for a Family (Up to 63% Off) 
- The Garden Kitchen and Bar: $13 for $25 Worth of Traditional Italian Cuisine. Two Options Available (Up to 48% Off) 
- The Yogis Den: $53 for 10 Yoga Classes or $44 for a Month of Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 65% Off) 
- Daily Maids And Company: $89 for House Cleaning Services (68% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 17-23) 
- Frank + Oak: Save 40% Off Coupon Code (Apr 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Deductions on Deals  Up to 80% Off (Apr 17-18) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 18) 
- Live Well! Massage Therapy: $40 for One, $109 for Three, or $179 for Five 1-Hour Deep Tissue Therapeutic Massages (Up to 58% Off) 
- Fire Escape: $9 for Admission for One, $19 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 54% Off) 
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off) 
- Cal-Alta Auto Glass: $19.99 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $125 to Spend on Front Windshield Replacement (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment Books  $10.40 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 79% Off) 
- WestJet: Spring Seat Sale (Book by Apr 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 19) 
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Apr 20) 
- Calgary Roller Derby Association: $45 for four general-admission tickets (up to $60 value) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $29 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $49 for Four (Up to 60% Off) 
- The Corner Salon: $36.50 for Haircut Packages (Up to 48% Off) 
- Healthinformation: $59 for 14-Day Cleanse with 2 or $69 for 4 Follow-Up Appointments (74% Off) 
- REMINDER: Golden Inn Restaurant in Chinatown  40 Year Anniversary  Save 20% Off (Apr 10-30) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 20 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: New Posts  My Top 3 All-Time Favourite Use of Points & Miles 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 20-21) 
- Lazriel Salon: $199 for Microblading Session for Both Eyebrows ($549 Value) 
- Escape Master: $125 for Private Escape Room for Up to Six or Eight. Four Options Available (Up to 37% Off) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $75 for 2 $50 Gift Cards, $75 for a $100 Gift Card, or $79 for a Five-course Moroccan Dinners for 2 or $149 for 4 (Up to 45% Off) 
- Boxfit: $45 for 1 or $125 for 3 Months Unlimited Classes (50% Off) 
- Roots: Customer Appreciation  25% Off Everything (Apr 20-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 21 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 21-22) 
- Teaja Organic: $14 for Organic Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 44% Off) 
- Luxe Laser Lounge: $82.50 for 6 Laser Hair Treatments for Extra-Small, $130 for a Small, $228 for a Medium, or $395 for a Large Area (Up to 81% Off) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off) 
- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $199 for Microblading Session With Optional Touch-Up (55% Off) 
- Last Chance: Live Well! Massage Therapy  $40 for One, $109 for Three, or $179 for Five 1-Hour Deep Tissue Therapeutic Massages (Up to 58% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 20-21) 
- REMINDER: Ray Travels Free  New Posts  My Top 3 Favourite Use of Points, The $20 Hotel Upgrade Trick & More 
- Canadian Tire: Big Red Weekend (Apr 20-23) 
- Atmosphere: Doorcrasher Sale  Up to 40% Off & More Great Deals (Until May 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 22-23) 
- Toys R Us: FREE Play Day Family Event (Apr 22, 11am to 1pm) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $29 for Tour for Two Plus Case of 12 Craft Beers (71% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $35 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off) 
- Sherwin-Williams: Super Sale  40% Off Paints & Stains (Apr 21-24) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 23 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Bay Days  Lowest Prices of the Season (Apr 7-23) 
- Just-Eat.ca: Save $20 Off $50 Order Voucher Code (Until Apr 26) 
- Dean Brodys Beautiful Freakshow Tour 2017 w/ Special Guests Madeline Merlo and James Barker Band: One G-Pass to see Dean Brody, starting from $30 on Saturday, June 3, at 7 p.m. (Up to 53% Off) 
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 22-23) 
- A&W: Teen Burger for $3.50

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 24 Deals

- GROUPON: New Markdowns on 50,000 Deals  Save up to 80% Off (Apr 24-25) 
- Luvcuts: $19 for Classic Mani Pedi or $31 for Gel Nail and Classic Pedicure (Up to 66% Off) 
- The Dailey Method  Calgary: $41 for Barre Fitness Classes (Up to 65% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- Xlr8 Fitness: $29 for 5, $55 for 10, or $99 for 20-Visit Pass (51% Off) 
- REMINDER: Just-Eat.ca  Save $20 Off $50 Order Voucher Code (Until Apr 26) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 24  May 7) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $44 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 25 Deals

- River Valley Adventure Co.: $39 for 60-Minute Beginner Segway Adventure for One or $79 for Two (Up to 35% Off) 
- Row17: $44 for 10 Rowing Classes or $89 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 76% Off) 
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off) 
- JUSTinTIME: $69 for Annual A/C Tune-Up or Cleaning Services for a Furnace and 10 Ducts (54% Off) 
- Entertainment Books: 50% Off All Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Until May 10) 
- Chapters Indigo: New Deals of the Week  $30 Off Nest Thermostat & More (Apr 24-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 26 Deals

- Entertainment Books: 48-Hour Flash Sale  $10 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 26-27) 
- Daily Maids & Company: $69 for House Cleaning Services. Four Options Available (Up to 74% Off) 
- La Bella Salon & Spa: $40.50 for a Haircut and Deep-Conditioning Treatment with Optional Partial Highlights (Save up to 69% Off) 
- Soma Calgary: $79 for Spa Services. Four Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $29.99 for a Consultation and 1-Hour Acupuncture Session (71% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 26) 
- Calgary Flames FanAttic: 50% Off Flames Reebok Merchandise including Jerseys & Lettering

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Friends & Family Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 26-28) 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Save 30% to 65% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (Apr 27) 
- Hudsons Bay: Extra 15% Off Almost Anything Promo Code + Last Day of Bay Days (Apr 27) 
- Amici Studio And Spa: $49 for One or $99 for Two Body Exfoliating Scrub with Paraffin Wax Moisture Treatments (Up to 51% Off) 
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off) 
- Pressd Sunridge Location: $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off) 
- Lash Topia: $85 for Full Set of Classic Volume Mink Eyelash Extensions With Optional Two Week Fill (51% Off) PointsNerd.ca: Calgary Travel Hacking MeetUp (May 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 28 Deals

- GoodLife Fitness City Chase: $89 for a Team Registration for Two ($150 ) 
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $69 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 35% Off) 
- Sundrops Spray Tanning Studio: $39 for One or $95 for Three Star Tans (Up to 51% Off) 
- Stc Salon And Barber: $30 for Regular Mani-Pedi or $45 for Gel Manicure and Spa Pedicure (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Friends & Family Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Apr 26-28) 
- Bulk Barn: $3 Off Coupon on $10 Purchase (Apr 27  May 10) 
- Reebok.ca: Friends & Family Sale  40% Off Select Products (Apr 27  May 1) 
- Chapters Indigo: The Baby Event  20% Off Baby Items (Apr 27-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 29-30) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Mens & Womens Select Clothing & Shoes (Until May 1) 
- Nitro Circus Live: One G-Pass to Nitro Circus Live, starting from $39 (Up to 24% Off) 
- The Home of OM: $39 for One or $99 for Three Reiki or $39 for Pranic Healing Sessions (Up to 59% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 30 Deals

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $50 CAD Travel Credit! 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping 
- Eye on 17th: $19 for Prescription Eyeglasses or Sunglasses ($200 Value) 
- The Main Dish: $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 29-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Mom-A-Rama Sale  Price Cuts on 50,000 Deals (May 1-2) 
- Citadel Beauty Room: $125 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $215 for Medium, $359 for Large, or $465 for XL Area (Up to 56% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $49 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $69 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 58% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $26 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Do Nothing Flotation Centre: $45 for Float Sessions (25% Off) 
- REMINDER: Airbnb.ca  FREE $50 CAD Travel Credit! 
- McDonalds: Coffee and Muffin for $1.99

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 2 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 2-3) 
- Calgary Horror Con 2017: $25 for Saturday, Sunday, Weekend, or VIP Party Entry for Two to Calgary Horror Con 2017 on June 1011 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $22 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (56% Off) 
- The Comedy Cave: $31 for Dinner and a Show for Two or $57 for Four (Up to 52% Off) 
- Metropolitan Bartending School  Calgary: $69.99 for a 3-Hour Wine Tasting or Bar Chef Seminar for 2 People (72% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until May 14) 
- Chapters Indigo: 5 Days of Book Deals  New Deal Everyday (May 1-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 3-4) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 35% Off Womens Apparel, Dresses, Activewear and Hosiery (May 3) 
- Paint Nite: $35 for One adult admission for a painting party 
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Yogatailor: $9 for 3 or $29 for 12 Months of Yoga and Mindfulness Coaching (Up to 70% Off) 
- Canmore Spa & Hair: $85 for 90-Minute Spa Package with Scrub, Massage, and Facial (58% Off) 
- REMINDER: Amex Gold Rewards Card  Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America! 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 3) 
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale  Wow Mom and Save Big (May 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 4 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: New Posts  Points Valuation  What Are Points & Miles Really Worth? 
- Entertainment Books: Secret Sale  $9 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 82% Off) 
- Lets Bowl: $45 for 90 Minutes of Bowling or $60 for Bowling for Up to Eight People with Shoe Rental (Up to 52% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $17 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $26 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (65% Off) 
- Jane Bond BBQ: $12 for $20 Worth of Barbecue. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $34 For Two People: Tour, Two Pints of Beer, and One 12-Inch Pizza (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (May 5-6) 
- Hudsons Bay: Online Click & Save, In-Stores Scratch & Save  Save up to 50% Off (May 5-7) 
- Starbucks: Happy Hour  50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage (May 5-14) 
- DancEnergy: $29 for Five- or $49 for Ten-Dance-Class Pack, or $59 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 75% Off) 
- Escape Hour Calgary: $95 for a Private Room-Escape Game for Six, $125 for Eight (Up to 37% Off) 
- Red Olive Bistro: $13 for $20 Worth of International Cuisine for Two or $26 for $40 for Four (35% Off) 
- Aphrodite Beauty Secrets: $225 for Microblading Session with Optional Touch-Up (40% Off) 
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books  $9 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 82% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 6 Deals

- FREE Comic Book Day (May 6, 2017) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Up to 70% Off Mattress Sets, 55% Off Select Bedroom Furniture (May 6) 
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for Four-Wheel Laser Alignment ($99 Value) 
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off) 
- Last Chance: Paint Nite  $35 for One adult admission for a painting party 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (May 5-6) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 7) 
- TheBay.com: Today Only  Save $290 Off Le Creuset 3.4L French Oven (May 7) 
- VIP Golf: Save 40-60% Off Green Fees! 2017 Memberships on Sale Now 
- Renew Glow Laser: $55 for Skincare Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 57% Off) 
- La Prep: $11 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (42% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment Books  $9 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 82% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Hudsons Bay  Online Click & Save, In-Stores Scratch & Save  Save up to 50% Off (May 5-7) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Save up to 30% Off on Breville Small Appliances (May 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 8 Deals

- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (May 7-8) 
- Adidas.ca: Friends & Family Sale  Save 30-40% Off (May 4-8) 
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $149 for Hair Removal for Small, $199 for Medium, and $280 for Large Areas (Up to 86% Off) 
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off) 
- West Hillhurst Community Association: $33 for Individual or $65 for Family Membership. 8 Options Available (Up to 45% Off) 
- Hair Free Laser Institiute: $79 for 4 Laser Hair Treatments for an Extra-Small, $95 for a Small, or $139 for a Medium Area (59% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 8-14) 
- GROUPON: Mom-A-Rama Super Sale  Up to 80% Off the Gifts Mom Really Wants (May 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only  $179.99 for Mens Calvin Klein Suits  Save $345 Off (May 9) 
- Atmosphere.ca: Flash Sale  Save 30% to 60% Off & More Great Deals + Free Shipping (May 9) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 9-10) 
- Cocos Esthetics: $60 for One Hydralift, Deep Pore Cleansing, or $50 for Oxygen Facial (Up to 50% Off) 
- XS Lounge and Grill: $62 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $112 for Four (Up to 42% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Beauty Lounge Southeast Calgary: $33 for Facials. Three Options Available (Up to 58% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $99 for 6 Laser Hair Treatments for Small, $119 for Medium, $259 for Large, or $299 for Extra Large Area (80% Off) 
- Nike.com: Flash Sale  Up to 50% Off (May 8-9) 
- Air Canada: Mothers Day Sale (Book by May 11 or 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 10 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (May 10) 
- McDonalds: New McDonalds Coupons (Until June 11) 
- Daily Contractors: $189 for Interior Painting for One or $349 for Two Rooms with Paint Included (Up to 68% Off) 
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 46% Off) 
- The Kitchen Table: $23 for $50 Worth of Modern American Fare. Two Options Available (55% Off) 
- Derma Vital: $49 for Vitamin C Facial (59% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 10) 
- WestJet: Mothers Day Sale (Book by May 11) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  70% Off Diamond & Gold Fine Jewellery (May 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 11 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 25% Off Last Minute Beauty & Spa Gifts (May 11) 
- Sport Chek: Mothers Day Event  25% Off Womens Clothing & Shoes (May 10-13) 
- Entertainment Books: $12 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 76% Off) 
- Spartan Up Fitness: $49 for 4- or $95 for 8-Week or $559 for 12-Month Customized Nutrition Program (Up to 53% Off) 
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (40% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $65 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (40% Off) 
- Thyme Out: $225 for Eyebrow MicroBlading Session (47% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  50% Off Womens Tops (May 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 12-13) 
- Entertainment.com: $12 for All Coupon Books + Free Shipping, Plus Extra 30% Off 2 or More Books (May 12-14) 
- Air Canada to sever ties with Aeroplan Loyalty Program 
- Beautiful Beyond: $89 for One or $149 for Two 60-Minute Microcurrent Facials (Up to 61% Off) 
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $49 for 5 or $59 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 63% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $19 for Ionic Footbaths. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off) 
- Forever Lasers: $79 for 1, $199 for 3, or $395 for 6 HydraFacial Treatments (53% Off) 
- Hudsons Bay: Today Only  75% Off Select Luggage Sets (May 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 13 Deals

- Beautiful Beyond: $89 for One or $149 for Two 45-Minute Cellulite and Varicose Vein Reducer Treatments (Up to 61% Off) 
- Fit Republic: $49 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $98 for 20 Drop-In Classes (76% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 12-13) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 13) 
- WestJet: Mothers Day Sale Extended (Book by May 15) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Sale (Book by 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 14) 
- McDonalds: Summer Drink Days  $1 Any Size Soft Drink & More 
- Foothills Orchid Society: $10 for Two or $20 for Four Tickets to The Calgary Orchid Show on June 3 or 4, 2017 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Cowboy Cleaning: $99 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $129 for Two-Story Home (Up to 44% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment Books  $12 for All Coupon Books + Free Shipping, Plus Extra 30% Off 2 or More Books (May 12-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 15 Deals

- Groupon.com: Must Try, Must Buy Sale  Save up to $100 a Week on What You Do Every Day (May 15-16) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 40% Off Summer Essentials, Plus Extra 10% Off Code (May 15) 
- The Beer Vault: $24 for Craft Beer Tasting for Two or $48 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Black Cat Bar and Grill: $9 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $12 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 60% Off) 
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (80% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 15-21) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Mens & Womens Select Clothing & Shoes (Until May 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 16 Deals

- Calgary Stampede SuperPass: $39 for All 10-Day Unlimited Admission Entry (May 22  June 12) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 16) 
- Sport Chek: Save Triple The GST (May 16-22) 
- Indique: $12 for $20 Value Towards Indian Cuisine. Five Options Available (Up to 40% Off) 
- Free Spirit Dance: $14 for a Burlesque & Wine Night Out for One or $23 for Two (Up to 62% Off) 
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $169 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $574 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 64% Off) 
- Jolie Peau Fine Aesthetics: $40 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Treatments (85% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until May 28) 
- Chapters Indigo: New Deals of the Week (May 15-21)

----------


## Feruk

> _Originally posted by GDCivicSi_ 
> *Monday, May 15 Deals
> Black Cat Bar and Grill: $9 for $20 Worth of Gastropub Breakfast, or $12 for $30 for Lunch or Dinner Food for Two (Up to 60% Off) 
> *



Walked by this place yesterday. Doesn't exist any more. Good thing you're still selling Groupons.  :crazy nut:

----------


## GDCivicSi

> _Originally posted by Feruk_ 
> * 
> Walked by this place yesterday. Doesn't exist any more. Good thing you're still selling Groupons. *



Thanks for the heads up. I wasn't aware. I'll stop posting that deal.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (May 17-18) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (May 17) 
- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $25 for One or $65 for Three Bikini Waxes (Up to 57% Off) 
- Turning Heads Beauty Lounge: $49 for Classic Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Fill (up to 63% Off) 
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for 2 $50 Gift Cards, $75 for a $100 Gift Card, or $79 for a Five-course Moroccan Dinners for 2 or $149 for 4 (Up to 45% Off) 
- Music Centre Canada: $69 for One Month of 30-Minute Private Piano, Guitar, Bass Guitar, Ukulele, or Drum Lessons (42% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 17) 
- Air Canada: 3-Day Sale (Book by May 18) 
- WestJet: Summer Starts Here Sale (Book by May 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 18 Deals

- UberEATS App now available in Calgary! Get $10 Off Promo Code 
- LivingSocial.com: Second Chance  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 18) 
- Big City Hunt: $22 for Self-Guided Calgary Scavenger Hunt for Two, $40 for Four, or $55 for Six (Up to 54% Off) 
- Kokos Sports Bar: $18 for $30 Worth of Food & Drinks (Up to 42% Off) 
- Cetus Automotive: $75 for Front-End Inspection with 2- or $99 for 4-Wheel Alignment (Up to 53% Off) 
- Lets Bowl: $45 for 90 Minutes of Bowling or $60 for Glow Bowling for Up to 8 People with Shoe Rental (51% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (May 17-18) 
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (May 19-20) 
- 7-Eleven: Slurpee Bring Your Own Cup  $1.50 for Any Cup Slurpee (May 19) 
- Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa: $149 for Laser Teeth Whitening with Fluoride Treatment (Up to 64% Off) 
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $29 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $49 for Four (Up to 60% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $26 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Belle Visage: $219 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading with Touch-Up (56% Off) 
- Best Buy: Spring Sale  Door Crasher Deals All Week (May 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 20 Deals

- Sahanas: $9 for $15 Worth of South Asian Food. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off) 
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value) 
- LAST CHANCE: Walt Disney World  34% Off Park Passes for Canadian Residents (Until May 20) 
- LAST CHANCE: GROUPON  Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (May 19-20) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 20) 
- Air Canada: Worldwide Savings  Up to $50 Off Promo Code (Book by May 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 21 Deals

- Around The Bend: $14 for Half-Dozen or $28 for Dozen Savory and Sweet Pretzels or $40 for Party Tray of Sandwiches (Up to 39% Off) 
- In Good Hands Mobile Wellness: $30 for One or $58 for Two Months of Outdoor Boot Camp or Yoga Classes (93% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 22 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 15% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 22) 
- Insane Inflatable 5K: $49 for registration for one (up to $68.75 value) 
- Macleod Liquor: $15 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $30 for Two (62% Off) 
- Pro Skin: $89 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small, $160 for a Medium, or $224 for a Large Area (Up to 92% Off) 
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $179.99 for Infrared Sauna Sessions, Laser Body Treatments, and Whole-Body Vibration Treatments (68% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Sport Chek  Save Triple The GST (May 16-22) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 23 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Sale on Sale  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (May 23-25) 
- Sport Chek: Buy More, Save More  Save up to $75 Off Your Purchase (May 23- June 5) 
- GROUPON: Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (May 23-24) 
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off) 
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $19 for One or $29 for Two Medium Pizzas or $39 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 52% Off) 
- Daily Maids And Company: $89 for House Cleaning Services (68% Off) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 24 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 65% Off Luggage Sets (May 24) 
- Entertainment.com: $9.99 for All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off) 
- Dermaly: $45 for One or $129 for Three 60-Minute Minute O2 Glow Facials with 30-Minute Consultation (Up to 55% Off) 
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off) 
- Luxe Laser Lounge: $79 for 6 Laser Hair Treatments for Extra-Small, $125 for a Small, $219 for a Medium, or $379 for a Large Area (Up to 82% Off) 
- Turning Heads Beauty Lounge: $27 for Haircut Package and Optional All-Over Color or $59 for Partial Highlights (71% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (May 23-24) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 25 Deals

- Step by Step Beginners Guide to Travel Hacking  How to Get at Least 90K Amex MR Points and 20K SPG Starpoints 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (May 25) 
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 25-26) 
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $219 for One Microblading Treatment ($475 Value) 
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $69 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 35% Off) 
- Pressd Sunridge Location: $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off) 
- Cal-Alta Auto Glass: $19.99 for Up to 3 Windshield Chip Repairs or $125 to Spend on Front Windshield Replacement (59% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: TOMS.ca  Sale on Sale  Extra 15% Off Promo Code (May 23-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 26 Deals

- Calgary Flames: 2017 Authentic Equipment Sale (May 27, 8am-1pm) 
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value) 
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off) 
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off) 
- MVP Modern Barbers: $19.99 for Mens Hall of Fame Haircut: Includes Hot Face Towel, Shampoo, and More (39% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 25-26) 
- REMINDER: Beginners Guide to Travel Hacking  How to Get at Least 90K Amex MR Points and 20K SPG Starpoints 
- Atmosphere: Buy More, Save More  Save up to $75 Off Your Purchase (May 23- June 5) 
- Hudsons Bay: 72 Hour Home Sale (May 26-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Weekend to Unwind Super Sale  Markdowns up to 80% Off (May 27-29) 
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $33 for Pedicure for One or $64 for Two (Up to 51% Off) 
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 27) 
- Best Buy: Flash Sale  Huge Savings on TVs, Home Audio, Furniture & More (May 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 28 Deals

- Wild Rose Esthetica: $39 for One or $119 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 61% Off) 
- Juliets Day Spa: $35 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 56% Off) 
- Rexall: 10% Off Canadian Tire Gift Cards (May 26  Jun 1) 
- RONA: Friends & Family Event  15% Off All Products at Regular Price (May 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 29 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Extra 15% Off Womens Apparel & Shoes Promo Code (May 29  June 1) 
- Fritou Forestlawn: $25 for Three Small, $28 for Medium, or $30 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 38% Off) 
- Lash Out Lounge: $474 for Eyebrow Embroidery, $11 for Waxing (Up to 45% Off) 
- Sbarro: $13 for One or $25 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (47% Off) 
- Stc Salon And Barber: $30 for Regular Mani-Pedi or $45 for Gel Manicure and Spa Pedicure (50% Off) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 29  June 4) 
- Hollister: Save 40-60% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (May 25-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 30 Deals

- In the NIK of Time: $179 for Detailing Services. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off) 
- Market 17: $12 for $20, $18 for $30 or $22 for $40 Groupons (up to 45% Off) 
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off) 
- Ceroc Calgary: $19.99 for a 6-Week Drop-In Dance Class Pass for 1 or $34.99 for 2 (69% Off) 
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until June 11) 
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 30-31) 
- Air Canada: See Canada Sale (Book by June 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 31 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (May 30-31) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  40% Off Womens Tops (May 31) 
- DermNurse: $199 for One Microblading Session ($400 Value) 
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off) 
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (40% Off) 
- Mountain View Bowl: $50 for 2 Hours of Bowling with Shoe Rentals for 5 People (62% Off) 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 31) 
- WestJet: Most Canadian Summer Sale (Book by June 1) 
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $54 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (June 1) 
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $49 for One Vitamin C or Dermabrasion Facial ($110 Value) 
- Escape Master: $125 for Private Escape Room for Up to Six or Eight. Four Options Available (Up to 37% Off) 
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (Up to 40% Off) 
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59.99 for Cleaning for 1 Furnace and 10 Vents (60% Off) 
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Select Nike Clothing & Shoes (Until June 12) 
- Entertainment.com: $12 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 2 Deals

- UberEATS Calgary: Free Delivery Until June 30 + Get $10 Off Promo Code 
- GROUPON: Great Big Groupon Sale (June 2-3) 
- Calgary Acro Gymnastics: $189 for 2 or $245 for 3-Hour Birthday Package for Up To 15 Kids (Up to 35% Off) 
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $26 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 73% Off) 
- The Main Dish: $15 for $25 Worth of Healthy Food for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (40% Off) 
- Laser City Calgary: $21 for 2 Laser-Tag Games for 2, $40 for 4, or $57 for 6 (41% Off) 
- Forever 21: Flash Sale  50% Off Promo Code (June 1-2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 3 Deals

- Walmart McDonalds: Free Coke Glass with Extra Value Meal 
- Crazy Dash: $25 for Crazy Dash Walking Adventure for Two, $52 for Four, or $79 for Six (Up to 71% Off) 
- Shokudo Restaurant & Lounge: $8 for $20 Worth of Meal for Two or $15 for $40 for Four (62% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Great Big Groupon Sale (June 2-3) 
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 3) 
- PetSmart: Friends & Family Event  Save up to 25% Off Coupon (June 1-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 4-5) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  55% Off Fine Jewellery, 30% Off Watches, Plus Extra 10% Off Promo Code (June 4) 
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $109 for Three or $175 for Six Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Up to 66% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $65 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 4-5) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  55% Off Fine Jewellery, 30% Off Watches, Plus Extra 10% Off Promo Code (June 4) 
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $109 for Three or $175 for Six Microdermabrasions or Chemical Peels (Up to 66% Off) 
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $65 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 5 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Summer Clearance for Her  Up to 50% Off Shoes and Handbags 
- Design Your Life Spiritual Studio: $49 for Reiki Sessions (Up to 54% Off) 
- Eagle quest Golf: $59 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $29 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 46% Off) 
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off) 
- Xan Mongolian Barbeque: $14.99 for $30 to Spend on Mongolian Barbecue in Calgary (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 4-5) 
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 5-11) 
- Rexall: $5 Off When you Spend $25 Coupon (Until July 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 6 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card from American Express  20,000 Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights Hotel! 
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale  25% to 60% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (June 6) 
- GROUPON: Super Sized Sale  Save Big for 24-Hours Only (June 6) 
- YogaMcc: $49 for Five or $59 for 10 Drop-In Yoga Classes (Up to 65% Off) 
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $23 for Regular or $44 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $62 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 62% Off) 
- Calgary Horror Con 2017: $25 for Saturday, Sunday, Weekend, or VIP Party Entry for Two to Calgary Horror Con 2017 on June 1011 (Up to 50% Off) 
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $149.99 for 3 Photofacial, Ultrasound Cavitation, or Laser Hair Treatments (74% Off) 
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (June 6-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More  Up to $30 Off Promo Code (June 7-8) 
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 70% Off Kitchen Items, Plus Extra 10% Off Promo Code (June 7) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 7) 
- Haysboro Fit Body Boot Camp: $67 for Boot Camp with Optional Nutrition Aid. Three Options Available (Up to 75% Off) 
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 Groupon Toward Prescription Glasses with a Free Second Pair (Save $155 or 89% Off) 
- DMs Photography: $26 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off) 
- Glenmore Landing Vision Centre: $39 for $200 to Spend on Prescription Sunglasses and Eyeglasses (80% Off) 
- REMINDER: Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card from American Express  20,000 Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights Hotel 
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 8 Deals

- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale  30% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping All Orders (June 8-12) 
- Decodex Massage Therapy: $35 for One 60 Swedish or Deep-Tissue Massage (Up to 53% Off) 
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $69 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $85 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 84% Off) 
- The Dailey Method  Calgary: $45 for Barre Fitness Classes (Up to 61% Off) 
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment Corp: $49.99 for 1-Hour Reflexology or Hot Stone Massage, 4 Microdermabrasion or Vitamin C Facials (50% Off) 
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Up to $30 Off Promo Code (June 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 9 Deals
- Hudsons Bay: Friends & Family  Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 9-11) 
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 9) 
- TD Modern: $35 for Haircut, Wash & Restorative Mask Treatment with Option to Add Partial Highlights (Up to 48% Off) 
- La Prep: $11 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (42% Off) 
- Escape Hour Calgary: $95 for a Private Room-Escape Game for Six, $125 for Eight (Up to 37% Off) 
- Angelcalm: $51 for Reflexology and Reiki Session (49% Off) 
- Best Buy: E3 2017  20% Off All Pre-Order Video Games (June 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 75% Off Select Luggage (June 11)
- Beautiful Beyond: $37 for Ayurveda Facials and Face and Head Massages. Three Options Available (Up to 86% Off)
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $71 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 85% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Friends & Family – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 9-11)
- Sherwin-Williams: Super Sale – 40% Off Paints & Stains (June 9-12)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 12-13)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $19.99 for Men’s Tommy Hilfiger Polos, 30-50% Off Select Watches (June 12)
- Triwood Community Association: $59 for 10 or $99 for 20 Barre Classes (Up to 75% Off)
- Indique: $12 for $20 Value Towards Indian Cuisine. Five Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $39.99 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off)
- Aphrodite Beauty Secrets: $225 for Microblading Session with Optional Touch-Up (40% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 12-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Sandals (June 13)
- WestJet: Father’s Day Sale (Book by June 15)
- All Skin Laser: $139 for Six or $279 for Twelve Diamond Microdermabraion Treatments (Up to 81% Off)
- The Garden Kitchen and Bar: $15 for $25 Worth of Traditional Italian Cuisine. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Salt Crystal: $29 for One or $49 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 39% Off)
- Etana Wellness: $69 for 90-Minute Aromatherapy Relaxation Massage with Hot Towels (51% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 12-13)
- Best Buy: 48-Hour Sale (June 12-13)
- Air Canada: Father’s Day Sale (Book by June 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Promo Code – Save up to an Extra $30 Off (June 14-15)
- Entertainment.com: 48-Hour Sale – $9 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 82% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – $19.99 for Men’s Dress Shirts – Save $55 (June 14)
- Sana Spa: $35 for a Pedicure with Hot Towel ($75 Value)
- Cetus Automotive: $75 for Front-End Inspection with 2- or $99 for 4-Wheel Alignment (Up to 53% Off)
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off)
- The Wellness Body & Spa: $29 for One or $55 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 54% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 15 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: Latest Posts – Beginner’s Guide; Business vs Personal Cards, How to Maximize Stopovers & Open Jaws, Best Ways to use Starpoints + More
- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – 50% Off Men’s Shoes and Sandals (June 15)
- Tan FX Tanning Studio & Boutique: $35 for 100 Minutes of Tanning, Two Mystic Tans, or $49 for VIP Membership (Up to 71% Off)
- Mountain View Bowling: $59.99 for Two Hours of Bowling for Six with Shoes and Optional Pizza and Pop (Up to 52% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $69 for Bottomless Brazilian Dinner Experience with Wine for Two or $129 for Four (Up to 35% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (June 14-15)
- The Source: 4-Day Door Crashers Sale (June 15-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 16 Deals

- Entertainment Books: Secret Sale – $7 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 86% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – $18.99 for All Chaps Tops & Shorts For Him (June 16)
- Costco: $60 for a New One-Year Gold Star Membership with a $10 Costco Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons (50% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $27 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (46% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $55 for Brunch with Drinks for Two or $91 for Four (Up to 40% Off)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (June 16-18)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Gift Dad Last Minute Sale – Treat Dad or Yourself to Great Deals Up to 80% Off (June 16-17)
- Hudson’s Bay: Saturday Only – More Offers, More Savings (June 17)
- Rutland Park: $8.50 for Lunch or $30 for Dinner Buffet. Five Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off)
- REMINDER: Costco – $60 for a New One-Year Gold Star Membership with a $10 Costco Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons (50% Off)
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books – Secret Sale – $7 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 86% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Gift Dad Very Last Minute – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 18)
- Airbnb.ca: FREE $50 CAD Travel Credit!
- Prema Health: $139 for One 60- or $159 for 90 Minute Couples Massage with Infrared Sauna and Aromatherapy (Up to 59% Off)
- Press’d Sunridge Location: $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off)
- Last Chance: Costco – $60 for a New One-Year Gold Star Membership with a $10 Costco Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons (50% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment Books – Secret Sale – $7 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Up to $30 Off Promo Code (June 19)
- UberEATS Calgary: Free Delivery Until June 30 + Get $10 Off Promo Code
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $55 for One, $99 for Two, or $135 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 47% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- The Home Vintner: $19 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value)
- Artopia Studios: $35 for Glass-Fusing Workshop for Two (Up to 30% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 20 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card – Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!
- Prestige Health Group – Medical Aesthetics and Organic Spa: $53 for One, $89 for Three or $169 for Four Skin Treatments (Up to 72% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $25 for Pedicure for One or $48 for Two (Up to 63% Off)
- Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa: $133 for Laser Teeth Whitening with Fluoride Treatment (Up to 68% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 21 Deals

- Entertainment.com: 48-Hour Sale – $9 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 82% Off)
- GROUPON: New Markdowns on 50,000 Deals – Save up to 80% Off (June 20-21)
- White Monk Martial Arts: $50 for One or $150 for Three Months of Martial Arts Training (Up to 67% Off)
- Kokos Sports Bar: $14 for $30 Worth of Food & Drinks (Up to 57% Off)
- Sbarro: $13 for One or $25 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (47% Off)
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $39 for Pole Dance and Fitness Classes. Three Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- Last Chance: Prema Health – $139 for One 60- or $159 for 90 Minute Couples Massage with Infrared Sauna and Aromatherapy (Up to 59% Off)
- Last Chance: Rutland Park – $8.50 for Lunch or $30 for Dinner Buffet. Five Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- REMINDER: Amex Gold Rewards Card – Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Up to $30 Off Promo Code (June 22)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding and Bath Essentials (June 22)
- MassageWorks – Leanne Thompson, RMT: $40 for One-Hour Deep Tissue Therapeutic Massages (Up to 58% Off)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $19 for One or $29 for Two Medium Pizzas or $39 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 52% Off)
- Power Cleaning: $39 for Exterior Window Cleaning for 10, $69 for 20, $79 for 30, or $89 40 Panes from Power Cleaning (Up to 57% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 23-24)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (June 23-25)
- Caravel Craft Brewery: Up to 51% Off Brewery Tour and Tasting
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $25 for Three Small, $28 for Medium, or $30 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 38% Off)
- Body Balance: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 59% Off)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (June 23-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 24 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 72-Hour Home Sale (June 23-25)
- Southwest Calgary: $39 for One 60- or $59 for 90-Minute Therapeutic or Rehabilitation Massage (Up to 55% Off)
- Macleod Liquor: $20 for Beer Tastings and Filled Growlers for One or $40 for Two (50% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 23-24)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 24)
- Aritzia: Everything in on Sale – Up to 50% Off (Until July 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 25 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card from American Express – Get 20,000 Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights Hotel!
- GROUPON: Save Up To 80% Off On What You Do Every Day (June 25-26)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $185 for Laser Toenail Fungus Removal for One or $285 for Both Feet (Up to 76% Off)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $33 for One or $100 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 67% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Sport Chek – Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (June 23-25)
- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – 72-Hour Home Sale (June 23-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Summer Clearance Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Your Order Promo Code (June 25-26)
- Unwind: $69 for One or $199 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 63% Off)
- The Comedy Cave: $30 for Dinner and a Show for Two or $57 for Four (Up to 52% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $25 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (87% Off)
- The Great Canadian Poutinerie – Orleans: $13 for $20 Worth of Poutine (35% Off)
- Last Chance: MassageWorks – Leanne Thompson, RMT: $40 for One-Hour Deep Tissue Therapeutic Massages (Up to 58% Off)
- REMINDER: SPG Credit Card from American Express – Get 20,000 Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights Hotel!
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 26 – July 2)
- Sport Chek: Summer Ready Sale – 25% Off Select Clothing, Swimwear & Sandals (Until July 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 27 Deals

- Sport Chek: 48-Hour Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping On All Orders (June 27-28)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 27-28)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 75% Off Luggage (June 27)
- Shine Beauty Studio: $29 for One, $79 for Three, or $129 for Five Microdermabrasion Sessions or Ultrasound Exfoliations (Up to 70% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for 2 $50 Gift Cards, $75 for a $100 Gift Card, or $79 for a Five-course Moroccan Dinners for 2 or $149 for 4 (Up to 45% Off)
- Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa: $149 for Laser Teeth Whitening with Fluoride Treatment (Up to 64% Off)
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off)
- Air Canada: Canada Day Sale (Book by July 4)
- WestJet: Canada Day Sale (Book by June 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 28 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $7.76 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (June 28 – July 4)
- Starlite Cleaning: $65 for Two- or $130 for Four-Hour Cleaning Session (Up to 35% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Group: $20 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $24 for Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (40% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 27-28)
- LAST CHANCE: SportChek.ca – Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping On All Orders (June 27-28)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 28)
- Hudson’s Bay: Celebreat Canada – 50% Off Red & White Small Appliances (June 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 29 Deals:

- RayTravelsFree.com: Latest Posts  VIP Experience at NHL Awards; How to Avoid Airport Fees; Canada Day Seat Sale & More
- GROUPON: Today Only  Up to $30 Off Promo Code (June 29)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (June 29)
- Avalon Cleaners: $18 for $30 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services (40% Off)
- Holistic Dental Hygiene Clinic: $99 for One or $179 for Two 30-Minutes In-Office Laser Teeth Whitening (Up to 40% Off)
- Unwind: $52 for One Full Set of Eyelash Extensions (65% Off)
- Tim Hortons: Canada 150 Edition- RRRoll Up the Rim to Win (Until July 21)
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (June 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Prices Sliced up to 80% Off (June 30)
- Hudson’s Bay: Online Only – $20 Off $150 Purchase Promo Code (June 30 – July 3)
- Alpine Rafting: $63.39 for Half-Day Whitewater Rafting on Kicking Horse River
- Prema Health Wellness Centre: $59 for Massage or Facial, or $79 for Massage and Facial Package (Up to 55% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $225 for Microblading for Both Eyebrows with Week Touch-Up (44% Off)
- Superb Cleaning Solution: $39 for Exterior Window Cleaning for 10, $69 for 20, or $79 for 30 Panes (Up to 57% Off)
- CanvasPop: $4.99 for Custom 2″x 2″ Photo Magnets. 5 Options Available (Up to 85% Off)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day in July Sale – Door Crasher Deals All Week (June 30 – July 6)
- The Source: Flash Sale – Save up to 60% Off (June 30 – July 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 1 Deals

- Happy Canada 150 from Calgary Deals Blog! Links to All Events here (July 1)
- GROUPON: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 1)
- McDonalds: Celebrate Canada 150  $1.50 for Large Fries or Regular McFlurry (July 1)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 1)
- GAP: Canada Day Sale  40% Off Your Purchase (July 1)
- Ardene: Canada Day Sale  50% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (July 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (July 2)
- Esso **CA**: $20 for Esso PRICE PRIVILEGES Fuel Savings E-Card for $0.05 Off per Litre for 500, $39 for 1000, or $55 for 1500 Litres (Up to 27% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $29 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $49 for Four (Up to 60% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until July 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 3 Deals

- Pura Vida Body Sugaring: $29 for Brazilian, $19 for Bikini Line, or Men’s Back or Chest Sugaring Session (Up to 62% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $17 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (97% Off)
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $169 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $574 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Target Health: $49 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massage (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Up to $30 Off Promo Code (July 4)
- Alberta Beer Festival: $19.99 for Admission for Two to Calgary Oktoberfest at Upper Big Four Building on September 22 or 23 (Up to 50% Off)
- Escape Hour Calgary: $95 for a Private Room-Escape Game for Six, $125 for Eight (Up to 37% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $49 for One or $125 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 67% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 3-9)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $51 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 5 Deals

- Calgary Stampede 2017: Money Saving Tips, Value Days, and Deals (July 7-16, 2017)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Buy One Get 1 Free Dress Shirts & Ties, 40% Off Shoes and Suits (July 5)
- GROUPON: All You Can Summer Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Spas & More (July 5-6)
- The Claygrounds: $9 for Paint Your Own Pottery Session for One or $17 for Two (Up to 58% Off)
- nonstopGOLF: $119 for Two 60-Minute TrackMan Golf-Swing Analysis Sessions (Save $139 or 54% Off)
- Artopia Studios Inc.: $30 for $50 Toward Ceramics Painting for Two (40% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $35 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 5)
- Air Canada: See Canada Sale (Book by July 10)
- WestJet: Save 20% on Plus Lowest Base Fares Coupon Code (Book by July 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 6 Deals

- Free Stampede Breakfasts: Find all the FREE 2017 Calgary Stampede Pancake Breakfasts (July 7-16, 2017)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – 25% to 65% Off + Free Shipping On Entire Order (July 6)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $49 for One or $125 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 67% Off)
- Pro Skin: $89 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small, $160 for a Medium, or $224 for a Large Area (Up to 92% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $62 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $112 for Four (Up to 42% Off)
- Pura Vida Body Sugaring: $29 for Brazilian, $19 for Bikini Line, or Men’s Back or Chest Sugaring Session (Up to 62% Off)
- WestJet: Go Canada Sale (Book by July 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 7 Deals

- UBER: Save Money & Take UBER to the Stampede – FREE First Ride Promo Code!
- GROUPON: Friends & Family Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 7-8)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 7-8)
- Anytime Fitness: $39 for $75 Worth of Gym Membership (48% Off)
- Crystal Ridge Family Golfing: $12 for Mini Golf for Two or $22 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- Coco’s Esthetics: $60 for One Hydralift, Deep Pore Cleansing, or $50 for Oxygen Facial (Up to 50% Off)
- Free Spirit Dance: $65 for One Month of Unlimited Classes or $40 for Five Drop-In Classes (Up to 53% Off)
- Chapters Indigo: Fresh Markdowns up to 60% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 8 Deals

- 3Quest Challenge: $25 for 3Quest Challenge for Two, $52 for Four, or $79 for Six (Up to 71% Off)
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Friends & Family Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 7-8)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 8)
- Toys R Us: 15% Off Regular Priced Items Promo Code (July 7-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 9 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 9-10)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off Furniture, Up to 20% Off Laundry Appliances (July 9)
- Horsin Around: $29 for Family Pass for Petting Farm, Pony Rides, Bounce Houses, and Wagon Rides (Up to 50% Off)
- Teaja Organic: $14 for Organic Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 10 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: Latest Posts – Big Changes to Amex Cards, Top Ranked Airlines Awards, Canada Seat Sale & More
- Amazon.ca: Prime Day – It’s Almost Here (July 10-11)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Deal – Up to 70% Off Women’s Clearance after Extra 25% Off (July 10)
- Prema Health Wellness Centre: $59 for 60- or $79 for 90-Minute Massage, Acupuncture, or Energy Work (Up to 63% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $69 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $85 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 84% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)
- Prema Health Wellness Centre: $139 for 60- or $169 for 90 Minute Couples Massage with Infrared Sauna (Up to 57% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 9-10)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 10-16)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Save on Air Conditioners, Fans & More (July 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 11 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Prime Day is Today (July 11)
- GROUPON: Promo Code – Save up to an Extra $30 Off (July 11-12)
- Entertainment.com: $8 for All Coupon Books + Free Shipping, Plus Extra 20% Off 2 or More Books (Up to 84% Off)
- Forma Fitness: $29 for Five Sessions Pass or $69 for One Month of Unlimited Membership at Forma Fitness (Up to 79% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $49 for 5 or $59 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 63% Off)
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (Up to 40% Off)
- Perfect Health Massage: $39 for 60- or $59 for 90-Minute Deep-Tissue or Stress-Reduction Massage (Up to 54% Off)
- 7-Eleven: FREE Slurpee Day (July 11, 11am-7pm)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 11-12)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Deal – Free Shipping All Orders, Up to Extra $40 Off Promo Code (July 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Deal – 40% Off Shoes, 78% Off Cookware Set (July 12)
- Sears Home Improvements: $39 for Steam Deep-Cleaning for Carpet or Upholster (Up to 56% Off)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $39.99 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (40% Off)
- Zie Hub: $25 for Two-Hour Introduction or $60 for Night Photography Workshop or $55 for Montreal Photography Tour (Up to 54% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (July 11-12)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 12)
- Air Canada: Summer Savings Seat Sale (Book by July 13)
- WestJet: Sum-sum-summer Sale (Book by July 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 13)
- McDonald’s: Today Only – FREE Medium Fries with Purchase (July 13)
- Superb Cleaning Solution: $99 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $119 for Two-Story Home up to 2,500 Square Feet (Up to 66% Off)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $135 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 88% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $65 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (40% Off)
- The Home of OM: $12 for One or $30 for Three 15-Minute Chair Massages (Up to 67% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Deal – 60% Off Pillows & Duvets (July 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 14 Deals

- Starbucks: Free Tea Friday – Free Teavana Shaken Iced Tea (July 14, 1-2pm)
- Groupon.com: Black Friday Bonanza – Doorbusters up to 80% Off (July 14-15)
- Hudson’s Bay: Christmas in July Sale – 12 Days of Hot Deals (July 14)
- BCS Pet Services: $65 for Three or $105 for Five Days of Doggy Daycare (Up to 34% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (94% Off)
- Juliet’s Day Spa: $33 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- In the NIK of Time: $179 for Detailing Services. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (July 10-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Christmas in July Sale – 12 Days of Hot Deals (July 15-16)
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $35 for Pole Dance and Fitness Classes. Three Options Available (Up to 65% Off)
- Pro Skin: $89 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small, $160 for a Medium, or $224 for a Large Area (Up to 92% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 16 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card – Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!
- Prema Health Wellness Centre: $139 for 60- or $169 for 90 Minute Couples Massage with Infrared Sauna (Up to 57% Off)
- Derma Care Services: $599 for Six Zerona Body-Contouring Treatments ($2,500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 17 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 16-17)
- Hudson’s Bay: Christmas in July Sale – Up to 50% Off (July 14-25)
- Trena Laine Makeup Artist: $19 for Manicures or $29 for Pedicures. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off)
- Salt Crystal: $29 for One or $49 for Two 50-Minute Salt Therapy Sessions (Up to 39% Off)
- Eaglequest Golf: $59 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $29 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 46% Off)
- REMINDER: Amex Gold Rewards Card – Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 17-23)
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Promo Code (July 17)
- Groupon.com: Cyber Monday in July Deals – Up to 80% Off Doorbusters (July 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 18)
- Entertainment Coupon Book: All Books $7 + Free Shipping, Plus Extra 20% Off 2 or More Books (Up to 86% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $199 for Three, $249 for Four, or $299 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 76% Off)
- Outright Esthetics: $79 for One Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill. Four Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $25 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (87% Off)
- Yan Natural Healing: $39 for One 60- or $55 for 90-Minute Massage (Up to 54% Off)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (July 18-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 19 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: SPG Credit Card from Amex – Increased Welcome Bonus – Now get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- Sport Chek: Summer Doorcrashers – Up to 50% Off and More Great Deals (Until July 31)
- Oxygen Yoga And Fitness Braeside: $49 for Two Weeks of Unlimited Classes ($80 Value)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- GT Organic Express: $14 for Two Wraps and Two Organic Waters or Cold-Brewed Teas (Up to 44% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 20 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: New Posts – SPG Amex Increases Bonus; Avoid Overbooking Tips; Aeroplan Extra 35% Bonus Conversion; + More
- Groupon.com: Save up to 80% Off on What you do Every Day (July 20)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $75 for One Oil Change and Seasonal Service Package. Two Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off)
- In the NIK of Time: $179 for Detailing Services. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $78 for Two Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- REMINDER: SPG Credit Card from Amex – Increased Welcome Bonus – Now get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (July 21-22)
- LivingSocial.com: Up to Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 21-22)
- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 15% Off Promo Code (July 21-24)
- Rodriguez: One G-Pass on August 3 at 8 p.m., starting from $50
- Optiks International: $20 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute Calgary: $30 for One or $85 for Three 30-Minute Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 22 Deals

- Nordstrom: Anniversary Sale (Until Aug 6)
- DermNurse: $90 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $125 for Medium, or $182 for Large Area (Up to 55% Off)
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $55 for One, $99 for Two, or $135 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 47% Off)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Huge Savings on TVs & Home Audio (July 22)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 22)
- Groupon.com: Summer Price Slice – Up to 80% Off Goods Deals (July 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 23 Deals

- Groupon.com: Great Big Groupon Sale – Price Cuts on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (July 23-24)
- The Spice Chica: $55 for How to Prepare Empanadas from Scratch: Class for Two or $85 for Four (Up to 58% Off)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $21 for Three Small, $24 for Medium, or $26 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 46% Off)
- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Gift Cards to Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy (July 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 24 Deals

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $50 CAD Travel Credit!
- Divine Massage and Wellness: $89 for One 60- or $119 for 90-Minute Massage with 30-Minute Full Body Scrub (Up to 47% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off)
- Cell Phones R Us: $65 for Glass Screen Repair for iPhone. Five Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Great Big Groupon Sale – Price Cuts on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (July 23-24)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 24-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 25 Deals

- Entertainment Books: Lowest Price – $5 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 90% Off)
- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 25-26)
- Dr. Kristina Zakhary Clinic: $99 for 4 Hair Removal Treatments on Extra Small, $155 for Small, or $249 for Medium Area (Up to 88% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Press’d Sunridge Location: $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off)
- China Rose Restaurant: $25 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $50 for Four, Valid Monday–Friday (37% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Christmas in July Sale – Up to 50% Off (July 14-25)
- WestJet: The Giant Summer Sale (Book by July 31)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Aug 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 26 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Extra 25% Off Women’s Clearance, Up to 75% Off Women’s Shoes & Swimwear (July 26)
- LivingSocial.com: Birthday Sale – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (July 25-26)
- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $155 for Permanent Upper or Lower Eyeliner or $265 for Both (Up to 61% Off)
- Outright Esthetics: $79 for One Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill. Four Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse: $58 for Brunch with Drinks for Two or $96 for Four (Up to 37% Off)
- Herbals and Things: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Reflexology Sessions (Up to 59% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 25-26)
- REMINDER: Entertainment Books – Lowest Price – $5 for All 2017 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 90% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 26)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Huge Savings on MacBooks, Laptops & More (July 26)
- Air Canada: Canada, US and Sun Destination Seat Sale (Book by July 31)
- WagJag.com: Extra 7% Off Promotional Code (Until July 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 27 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – 25% to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (July 27)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (July 27-28)
- Rocky’s Sausage Haus: $30 for Half Box or $50 for Whole Box of BBQ Sausages (Up to 48% Off)
- Smarty Pantz: $79 for Admission for Four, $99 for Six, or $125 for Eight People (Up to 40% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 28 Deals

- Teja Food Group: $69.99 for Original Turducken or $49.99 for Premium Roast with Chicken Apple Sausage (Up to 46% Off)
- Spice Wellness: $15 for One or $25 for Three Infrared Sauna Sessions (Up to 44% Off)
- Essence Wellness Laser and Beauty Spa: $89 for Spa Essence Package For One or $149 for Two (Up to 85% Off)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $15 for One or $29 for Two Medium Pizzas or $31 for Two Large Pizzas with Soda (Up to 42% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com  Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 27-28)
- Frank And Oak: Flash Sale  30% Off Sitewide Coupon Code (July 28)
- Hudsons Bay: 72-Hour Home Sale (July 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 29 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (July 29-30)
- St. Eugene Golf Resort And Casino: $115 for 18-Holes Course with Cart (Up to 32% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Spring Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off)
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Select Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 29)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Huge Savings on Smartphones, Fitness Trackers & More (July 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 31 Deals

- Groupon.com: Summer Unleashed Sale  Reductions on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (July 31)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- Insane Inflatable 5K: $49 for Registration For One on September 23 (29% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 31  Aug 6)
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Promo Code (July 30-31)
- Hudsons Bay: Clearance Sale  Up to 70% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 1 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 1)
- One Love Music Festival: $65 for General-Admission Ticket on August 4 (47% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $119 for Therapeutic Massage and Facial or Pedicure for One or $219 for Two (Up to 44% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 1)
- Air Canada: Extended – Canada, US and Sun Destination Seat Sale (Book by Aug 3)
- WestJet: The Giant Summer Sale Extended (Book by Aug 3)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Aug 1-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 2 Deals:

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card  Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate at 2 Calgary Stores (50% Off)
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off)
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 2)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (Aug 2)
- TOMS.ca: Extra 25% Off Sale Bags, Backpacks and Totes (Aug 1-2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 3 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 3)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 3)
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $14 for 60 or $115 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 52% Off)
- Absolute Cleaning Solutionz: $49 for Two-Hour Standard Green Cleaning Package (Up to 64% Off)
- REMINDER: Lindt & Sprüngli – $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate at 2 Calgary Stores (50% Off)
- REMINDER: Amex Gold Rewards Card – Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!
- Golf Town: Summer Savings Event – Save up to 50% Off (Aug 3-13)
- 7-Eleven: Today Only – 50% Off Large Slurpee (Aug 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 4 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  Up to 75% Off Womens Clearance (Aug 4)
- Groupon.com: Summer Mega Sale  Up to 80% Off Restaurants, Spas, Activities & More (Aug 4-5)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for One, $75 for Three, or $125 for Five Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19 for Shellac Manicure, or $40 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 50% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Lindt & Sprüngli  $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate at 2 Calgary Stores (50% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: End of Summer Sale  Markdowns on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Summer Favourites (Aug 4-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 5 Deals

- Cleaning Fairies: $35 for One or $75 for Two Hours of Cleaning Services with Two Cleaners (Up to 53% Off)
- Huehold Arts: $89 for One 6-Hour Art Workshop for One or $179 for Two People (Up to 46% Off)
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Until Aug 7)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 5)
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Select Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Women’s Activewear (Aug 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 6 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 6)
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  60% Off Select Sofa Beds (Aug 6)
- VR Kade: $44 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $85 for Four, or $275 for Eight (Up to 34% Off)
- Boney M feat. Liz Mitchell: $29.50 for Tickets on Friday, September 22, at 8pm (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 7 Deals

- Groupon.com: Family & Friends Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off (Aug 7-8)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 7)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Up to 55% Off Women’s Swimwear (Aug 7)
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off)
- Target Health: $49 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massage (42% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 7-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 8 Deals

- Sport Chek: Kids Flash Sale  25% to 60% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Aug 8)
- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Aug 8-9)
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  73% Off Cuisinart Professional 11-Piece Cookware Set (Aug 8)
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $19 for Two or $35 for Four Class Passes to Kids Yoga (Up to 45% Off)
- The Paddle Station: $25 for Single or $35 for Double Kayak Rentals, or $59 for Raft Rental for up to Eight (Up to 49% Off)
- WestJet: 3-Day Seat Sale (Book by Aug 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 9 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Extra 55% Off Women’s Clearance Shoes & Sandals (Aug 9)
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $225 for a Private Court Rental, or $750 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $69 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $125 for Four (Up to 36% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $33 for Pedicure for One or $64 for Two (Up to 51% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Aug 8-9)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 9)
- Air Canada: Canada and US Seat Sale (Book by Aug 10)
- LivingSocial.com: 48 Hour Sale – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 9-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 10 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 10)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 75% Off Luggage (Aug 10)
- Victoire Day Spa: $39 for One or $75 for Two Microdermabrasion Treatments or $79 for One or $149 for Two IPL Photo Facials (Up to 75% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $29 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $49 for Four (Up to 60% Off)
- Laser City Calgary: $21 for 2 Laser-Tag Games for 2, $40 for 4, or $57 for 6 (Up to 47% Off)
- Dairy Queen: Miracle Treat Day – Buy a Blizzard & Help Kids (Aug 10)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Calvin Klein Women’s Lingerie & Sleepwear, Men’s Underwear & Sleepwear (Aug 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 11 Deals

- Sport Chek: 3 Day Sale – Up to 25% Off Shoes & Clothing Promo Code (Aug 11-13)
- Groupon.com: Summer Sendoff Sale – Up to 80% Off Hot Deals (Aug 11)
- Perfect Health Massage & Stress Reduction: $39 for 60, $49 for 85, or $59 for 90-Minute Myofascial Massage (Up to 57% Off)
- Printerpix: From $8 for Custom Canvas Prints. Eight Options Available (Save up to 91% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off Coupon (Apr 10-30)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Hotel Collection Sheets & Pillowcases (Aug 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 12 Deals

- Groupon.com: Promo Code  $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (Aug 12-13)
- VLife Virtual Reality: $8 for Virtual Reality Ride for One, $16 for Two, or $32 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- An Intimate Evening with Yanni: $49 for Ticket to Piano and Intimate Conversation at Jubilee Auditorium on Nov 6 (Up to 43% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites  $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 12)
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $199.99 for Sterling Silver & Diamond Tennis Bracelet, Earrings or Pendant (Aug 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 13 Deals

- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Hot Pot Cuisine (40% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $49 for One or $139 for Three 90-Minute Spa European Facials (Up to 51% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Aug 20)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Extra 30% Off Women’s Clearance Handbags & Wallets (Aug 13)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 55% Off Fine Jewellery, 15% Off Designer Watches, Up to 35% Off Fashion Jewellery, Extra 20% Off Code (Aug 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 14 Deals

- Groupon.com: Super Sized Sale (Aug 14-15)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only  Extra 20% Off Top Picks (Aug 14)
- Halsey: $20 for Ticket to Hopeless Fountain Kingdom Tour with PARTYNEXTDOOR and Charli XCX at Saddledome on Nov 14 (Up to 61% Off)
- Paint Nite: $29.50 for One Adult Admission to Original Paint Nite at Local Bars (Up to 36% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 14-20)
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  25% Off Sunglasses (Aug 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 15 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card from Amex – Get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- Glow Beauty Institute: $49 for One or $125 for Three European Facials (Up to 68% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $149 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 38% Off)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Aug 15-17)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Select Boxed Bras & Panties (Aug 15)
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Aug 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 16 Deals

- McDonalds: Today Only  Hamburger for only 67¢ (Aug 16, 11am-7pm)
- Fatburger: $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries (37% Off)
- Olympic Oval: $16 for Adult Skating Pass for Two or $22 for Family of Four (Up to 49% Off)
- REMINDER: SPG Credit Card from Amex  Increased Welcome Bonus  Get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $39.99 for CROCK-POT Slow Cooker, $49.99 for Haggar Non-Iron Pants (Aug 16)
- IKEA  Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 16)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale  Extra 30% Off Clearance (Aug 16)
- WestJet: North America Sale (Book by Aug 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 17 Deals
- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 17)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $49 for 5 or $59 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 63% Off)
- Chinook CrossFit: $29 for Two Weeks or $69 for 30 Days of Unlimited CrossFit Classes with One Basics Class (Up to 87% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Women’s Dresses & Suiting (Aug 17)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 18 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only  Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Aug 18)
- Hudsons Bay: Deal of the Day  $499.99 for Samsung Dishwasher, Extra 10% Off Samsung Major Appliances, Extra 25% Off Clearance Code (Aug 18)
- Care Cleaners: $25 for $50 Worth of Dry Cleaning (50% Off)
- Teja Food Group: $45 for Traditional Italian Porchetta (31% Off)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Aug 18-20)"]Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Aug 18-20)
- Air Canada: North America Sale Extended (Book by Aug 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 19 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Best Weekend Ever Sale – Up to 80% Off Hot Deals (Aug 19-20)
- Vivian’s Nails: $59 for Deluxe Shellac Manicure or $39 for Pedicure with Paraffin Wax, Hot Stones, or $29 for Citrus (Up to 44% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $25 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (87% Off)
- Last Chance: Fatburger – $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries (37% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 19)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $499.99 for Sealy Aviana Tight Top Queen Mattress Set (Aug 19)
- WestJet: North America Sale Extended (Book by Aug 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 20 Deals

- Groupon.com: Weekend to Unwind Sale – Relaaaax and Save up to 80% Off (Aug 19-20)
- Avanti Cleaners: $20 for $40 Worth of Dry Cleaning with Optional Gown Preservation. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $27 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (46% Off)
- REMINDER: SPG Credit Card from Amex – Increased Welcome Bonus – Get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $199 for Effy Silver & Semi-Precious Rings, Up to 55% Off Fine Jewellery (Aug 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Aug 21-22)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 60% Off Hotel Collection Primaloft Duvets & Pillows (Aug 21)
- Triwood Community Association: $49 for 10 or $89 for 20 Pilates Classes (70% Off)
- Accentus Auto Spa:$79 for a Premium Exterior Package ($179 Value)
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 21-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 22 Deals

- I’m blogging from Disney World!
- Coach Deb Sousa: $39 for One Month of Unlimited Boot Camp Sessions & Nutrition Guide for One or $75 for Two (Up to 75% Off)
- Fatburger: $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries (37% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $199 for Three, $249 for Four, or $299 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 76% Off)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Save up to $200 on MacBook (Aug 22)
- WestJet: Seat Sale (Book by Aug 24)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Select Towels (Aug 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 23 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 23-24)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – $100 Off Select KitchenAid Items, Up to 70% Off Cookware (Aug 23)
- Brit Floyd – Pink Floyd Tribute: $45 for one dress-circle ticket on November 29 at 8 p.m. (up to $76.50 value)
- Outright Esthetics: $79 for One Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill. Four Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- Derma Care Services: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $199 for a Medium, or $399 for a Large Area (Up to 87% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 40% Off Glucksteinhome Bedding (Aug 23)
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 24 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – 30% to 65% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Aug 24)
- Herbals and Things: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Reflexology Sessions (Up to 59% Off)
- Red Lodge Ropes Course: $119 for Three-Hour High Ropes Course Experience for Two or $195 for Four (Up to 42% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $75 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 23-24)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Huge Savings on Backpacks, Luggage, Office Furniture and More (Aug 24)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Aug 24)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Up to 35% Off Men’s Essentials (Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 25 Deals

- Groupon.com: Save up to 80% Off on What you do Every Day (Aug 25-26)
- Power Cleaning: $109 for Gutter Cleaning for Up to 2000 or 2500 Sq. Ft (Up to 57% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $44 for 5 or $53 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 67% Off)
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $47 for One, $84 for Two, or $114 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 55% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Save up to 70% Off Earring Sets (Aug 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 26 Deals

- Marketplace Events: $16 for Calgary Fall Home Show Admission for Two on Thursday–Sunday, September 21–24 ($32 Value)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $58 for a Teye Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 27 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Aug 27)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $29 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (86% Off)
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $23.99 for Oster Hand-Held Small Appliances (Aug 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Aug 28-29)
- Sport Chek: Spend & Save Event – Spend $200, Save $40 (Until Aug 31)
- Calgary Baby and Tot Show: $6 for a single-day admission on September 30 and October 1 ($12 value)
- Anytime Fitness: $39 for $75 Worth of Gym Membership (48% Off)
- Luxe Laser Lounge: $79 for 6 Laser Hair Treatments for Extra-Small, $125 for a Small, $219 for a Medium, or $379 for a Large Area (Up to 82% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 70% Off Ricardo Beverly Hills Wilshire & Fresno Luggage (Aug 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 29 Deals

- McDonald’s: New McDonalds Printable Coupons (Until Oct 8)
- Canadian Tire: 15% Off Sport Chek Gift Cards (Aug 25-31)
- Laser Ink Removals: $199 for Three Laser Tattoo-Removal Treatments on a 4-, $299 for 6-, or $349 for 10-Square-Inch Area (Up to C$701 Off)
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $79 for One, $155 for Two, or $235 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 68% Off)
- Last Chance: Marketplace Events – $16 for Calgary Fall Home Show Admission for Two on Thursday–Sunday, September 21–24 ($32 Value)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $69.99 for Villeroy & Boch 12-Piece Stemware Set (Aug 29)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Aug 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 30 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Aug 30)
- Zhao Hair Studio: $79 for Haircut Packages. Four Options Available (Up to 68% Off)
- Lux Detail: $59 for Interior Detailing or $89 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $99 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 51% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 30)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $16.99 for Design Lab Push-Up & T-Shirt Bras (Aug 30)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 20-35% Off Select Beauty Tools (Aug 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 31 Deals

- Groupon.com: Must Buy, Must Try Sale – Save up to $100 a Week on What You Do Every Day (Aug 31)
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (Aug 31)
- Trena Laine Makeup Studio: $55 for Make-Up Application with Manicure (Up to 52% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $160 for Eyebrow Microblading with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 65% Off)
- Cleaning Unlimited: $115 for carpet cleaning for up to 6 areas measuring up to 200 square feet each ($175 value)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Select Women’s Tops (Aug 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 1 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Sept 1)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 1)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $55 for One or $99 for Two Jane Iredale Makeup Consultations (Up to 68% Off)
- Warrior Packs Fitness: $15 for Two or $20 for Four Weeks of Evening Boot Camp Classes (Up to 89% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Sept 7)
- Sport Chek: Save Triple the GST Promo Code (Sept 1-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 2 Deals

- Freya MediSpa & Wellness: $50 for One, $89 for Two, or $165 for Four 30-Minute Microdermabrasion Sessions (Up to 48% Off)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $14 for One or $26 for Two Medium Pizzas or $28 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 48% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 2)
- Best Buy: Labour Day Day Sale – Door Crasher Deals All Week (Sept 1-7)
- WestJet: North America On Sale (Book by Sept 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 3 Deals

- Monster Jam: One G-Pass to see Monster Jam, starting from $24 (Up to 23% Off)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $21 for Three Small, $24 for Medium, or $26 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 4 Deals

- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $99 for Six LHR Treatments on a Small, $119 for Medium, $259 for Large, or $299 for XL Area (Up to 88% Off)
- Hammam Retreat and Spa: $65 for 60-Min Turkish or Moroccan Bath with Optional 60-Min Swedish Massage (Up to 60% Off)
- Satin Touch Laser & Med Spa: $29 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 4-5)
- Deep Therapy Relief: $45 for One 60-Minute Massage ($80 Value)
- ChiQue Pharma Skin Body Weight Control Clinic: $119 for Four Body-Sculpting Treatments ($380 Value)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Sept 17)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 5-10)
- Real Canadian Superstore: 15% Off Sport Chek Gift Cards (Sept 1-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 6 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 6-7)
- IKEA: New 2018 IKEA Catalogue is here!
- Valletta Medical & Wellness Spa: $259 for One Year of Unlimited Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for 3, or $399 for 6 Areas (Up to 92% Off)
- Make It Productions: $8 for Two or Four $15 for Tickets to Make It! The Handmade Revolution at Make It Show (Up to 53% Off)
- Raydiance Suntan Studio: $25 for Regular or $49 for Premium Tanning Bed Access or $69 for Three Spray Tans (Up to 58% Off)
- Air Canada: 80th Birthday Sale (Book by Sept 12)
- WestJet: Over 2 Million Seats On Sale (Book by Sept 7)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 7 Deals

- Boston Pizza: $5 Donation Gets 5 FREE Kids Meals!
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 7)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $49 for One or $145 for Three Deep-Pore Facials (Up to 52% Off)
- Around The Bend: $14 for Half-Dozen or $28 for Dozen Savory and Sweet Pretzels (Up to 39% Off)
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 6-7)
- Landmark Cinemas: Buy One Get One 50% Off (Until Sept 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 8 Deals

- RayTravelsFree.com: New Posts – How to get US Credit Cards to Earn More Points; Win 1M Aeroplan Miles, Blogging from Disney World; Seat Sale
- Groupon.com: Up & Autumn Sale – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Sept 8-9)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $125 for Medical Peel with Optional Facial (Up to 50% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $29 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 57% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $26 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $43 for Four (Up to 65% Off)
- Boston Pizza: Buy One, Get One 50% Off Pasta (Until Sept 30)
- WestJet: The Great Big Seat Sale Extended (Book by Sept 10)
- Boston Pizza: $5 Donation Gets 5 FREE Kids Meals!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 9 Deals

- Belle Visage: $179 for Top or $279 for Top and Bottom Permanent Eyeliner Makeup (Up to 49% Off)
- Optiks International: $18 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 9)
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Select Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Friday-Sunday)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 10 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: American Express Gold Rewards Card – Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!
- Groupon.com: Today Only – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Sept 10)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 35% Off Select Kids Clothing (Sept 10)
- Calgary Tattoo & Arts Festival: $12 for a single-day pass (up to $25 value)
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 11 Deals

- Groupon.com: Savings Worth Raving About – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Sept 11)
- Pillaris Aesthetics: $79 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments on Extra Small, $95 for Small, or $149 for Medium Area (Up to 68% Off)
- Masala Bhavan South Indian Cuisine: $15 for Lunch or Dinner Buffet. Five Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- Press’d Sunridge Location: $11 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (39% Off)
- REMINDER: Amex Gold Rewards Card – Get 30,000 Points = FREE Flight to Anywhere in North America!
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 12 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 12-14)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off (Sept 12-13)
- Mabel Beauty Care: $119 for Basic Permanent Upper or/and Lower Eyeliner (Up to 74% Off)
- Everest Health Group: $69 for One 60-Minute or $95 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage with Aroma Oils (Up to 30% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off)
- WestJet: The Great Big Seat Sale – Extended Again (Book by Sept 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 30% Off Women’s Apparel, Up to 70% Off Handbags, Up to 20% Off Women’s Shoes (Sept 13)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $49 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 26% Off)
- Trio Motors: $25 for $50 Worth of Automotive or Watercraft Service/Repair (50% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $25 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (87% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 12-13)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 13)
- Tim Hortons: $1 Smile Cookie is Back (Sept 11-17)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals (Sept 14)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $54 for One or $109 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 63% Off)
- Mabel Beauty Care: $25 for One Microdermabrasion and/or Ultrasound Peeling (Up to 74% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Giving Day – Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Sept 15)
- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale – Markdowns up to 80% Off (Sept 15-16)
- Victoire Day Spa: $29 for One Spa Manicure with Optional Spa Pedicure (Up to 51% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for Four-Wheel Laser Alignment ($99 Value)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off Coupon (Sept 14-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 16 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Fall Kickoff Sale – Up to 80% Off Thousands of Deals (Sept 15-16)
- Eaglequest Golf: $13 for 60 or $106 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 55% Off)
- Outright Esthetics: $73 for One Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Refill. Four Options Available (Up to 53% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Crash the Site Sale – Markdowns up to 80% Off (Sept 15-16)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 16)
- A&W: Teen Burger for $3.50

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 17 Deals

- Calgary Woman’s Show: $7 for one-day admission. October 21–22 (up to $14 value)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $149 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 18 Deals

- McDonald’s: Today Only – FREE Cheeseburger with Purchase (Sept 18)
- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 17-18)
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $49 for One 60- or $95 for 120-Minute Custom Massage (Up to 55% Off)
- Escape Hour Calgary: $95 for Private Room-Escape Game for Six, $125 for Eight (Up to 37% Off)
- Thyme Out: $225 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 18-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 19 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card from Amex – Get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- Hitz Okotoks: $27 for One Hour Of Golf Simulation Or Batting Cage Use, For Up To Six People (40% Off)
- VR Kade: $44 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $85 for Four, or $275 for Eight (Up to 34% Off)
- Kokos Sports Bar: $14 for $30 Worth of Food & Drinks (Up to 57% Off)
- Groupon.com: Up & Autumn Sale – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Sept 19-20)
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Sept 21)
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $125 Get $20 Gift Card, or Spend $250 Get $50 Gift Card (Sept 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 20 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Select Home Items, Plus Extra 10% Off Promo Code (Sept 20)
- Bliss By Susie: $59 for One or $115 for Two Relaxation Facials (Up to 51% Off)
- DermNurse: $221 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $266 for Medium, $405 for Large, or $690 for Extra Large Area (Up to 63% Off)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)
- REMINDER: Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card from Amex – Get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 20)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Oct 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 21)
- Le Soleil Spa: $65 for One or $179 for Three European Facials with Access to Hotel Amenities (Up to 40% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $85 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 23% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- WestJet: North America on Sale (Book by Sept 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 22 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Sept 22-24)
- Groupon.com: Great Big Groupon Sale – Price Cuts on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Sept 22)
- Everest Health Group: $69 for One 60-Minute or $95 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage with Aroma Oils (Up to 30% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)
- China Rose Restaurant: $25 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $50 for Four, Valid Monday–Friday (37% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: Buy One, Get One Free Cones (Sept 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 23)
- Masala Bhavan South Indian Cuisine: $17 for $30 Worth of Lunch or Dinner Buffet. Five Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $149 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 38% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 24 Deals

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $45 CAD Travel Credit!
- Groupon.com: Fall For It All Sale – Save up to 80% Off (Sept 24-25)
- Arcade Fire: Infinite Content Tour – One G-Pass to see Arcade Fire, starting from $56
- Fatburger: $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries (37% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Friends & Family – Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Sept 22-24)
- Harvey’s Canada: $5.99 Meal Deal Coupon (Until Sept 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 25 Deals

- Cobbs Corn Maze: $35 for Admission for Two or $69 for Four to Field of Screams (Up to 34% Off)
- Brentwood Health and Wellness: $49 for One Reflexology Treatment with Optional Foot Detox (Up to 40% Off)
- Herbals and Things: $39 for One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Reflexology Sessions (Up to 59% Off)
- Nike.com: Up to 50% Off Sale
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks!
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 25 – Oct 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 26 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Sept 26)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 26)
- Nikkiroxnails: $49 for Gel Mani-Pedi Servises. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Spice Wellness: $15 for One or $25 for Three Infrared Sauna Sessions (Up to 44% Off)
- Laser City Calgary: $21 for 2 Laser-Tag Games for 2, $40 for 4, or $57 for 6 (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 27 Deals

- TRAVEL HACKING: Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card from Amex – Get 25,000 Bonus Starpoints = 6 Free Nights Hotel!
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 35% Off Women’s Apparel, 65% Off Luggage (Sept 27)
- Groupon.com: Promo Code – $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (Sept 27-28)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $89 for IPL Photofacial, $235 for Microblading, $229 for Permanent Eyeliner, or $99 for Eyelash Extensions (Up to 54% Off)
- Cobbs Corn Maze: $35 for Admission for Two or $69 for Four to Field of Screams (Up to 34% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 27)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Sept 26-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 28 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 28)
- Avanti Cleaners: $249 for a Wedding Dress Dry Cleaning and Preservation Service ($550 value)
- In the NIK of Time: $109 for One Interior or Exterior Detailing Service ($200 Value)
- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 50% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Sept 27-28)
- McDonald’s: $1 for Specialty Coffee (Sept 25 – Oct 8)

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

Friday, September 29 Deals

- Groupon.com: Up & Autumn Sale – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Sept 29-30)
- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 75% Off Clearance Sale (Until Oct 1)
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $14 for Intro to Pole or Aerial Trial Class ($25 Value)
- Pearle Vision: $16 for $200 Towards Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Glasses
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $13 for 60 or $106 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 30 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: September Super Sale – Extra Savings Up to 80% Off (Sept 29-30)
- Everest Health Group: $64 for One 60-Minute or $88 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage with Aroma Oils (Up to 35% Off)
- Fatburger: $9 for One or $16 for Two Original Fatburgers with Cheddar and Skin-On Fries (Up to 38% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 1-2)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 25% Off Women’s Comfort Shoes (Oct 1)
- Alberta College of Massage Therapy: $24 for Massages. Two Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 2 Deals

- Pro Hockey Life: Flash Sale – 20% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 2)
- Canada Post: Free Shipping Tuesdays (Oct 3-31)
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Save $401 or 67% Off)
- Pure Health Chiropractic: $20 for One or $39 for Two Deep-Tissue Laser Therapy Sessions, or Chiropractic (Up to 70% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 1-2)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 3 Deals

- Lindt & Sprungli: $15 for $30 to Spend at Lindt Chocolate Shops (50% Off)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 35% Off Women’s Sweaters, Up to 60% Off Fashion Jewellery (Oct 3)
- Lindt Chocolate: $15 for $30 Worth of Products (50% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $16 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (97% Off)
- Air Canada: Worldwide Sale (Book by Oct 5)
- WestJet: Thanksgiving Seat Sale (Book by Oct 5)
- Groupon.com: Fall For It All Sale – Save up to 80% Off (Oct 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 4 Deals

- Tim Horton’s: Free Coffee with Tim Horton’s Mobile App (Until Oct 8)
- Laser Hair & Skin Centre & New Canvas Tattoo Removal: $249 for Three Medical Tattoo Removal Treatments (Up to 73% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $46 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Teja Food Group: $69.99 for Original Turducken or $49.99 for Premium Roast with Chicken Apple Sausage (Up to 46% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 4)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Oct 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 5 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 5)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 5)
- Alan Doyle: One G-Pass on Friday, March 9, at 8 p.m., starting from $43 (Up to 18% Off)
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $26 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $43 for Four (Up to 65% Off)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $57 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 6 Deals

- TheBay.com: Canadian Black Friday Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 6-9)
- Groupon.com: Save up to 80% Off on What you do Every Day (Oct 6)
- Tania MediSpa: $69 for One or $129 for Two Signature Repechage Five-Layers Instant-Lifting Facials (Up to 57% Off)
- Cetus Automotive Repair Centres: $49.95 for Winter Tire Swap for Tires Already on Rims or $89.95 for Not on Rims (Up to 50% Off)
- Cleaning Unlimited: $115 for carpet cleaning for up to 6 areas measuring up to 200 square feet each ($175 value)
- Last Chance: Lindt Chocolate – $15 for $30 Worth of Products (50% Off)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale – Door Crasher Deals All Week (Oct 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 7 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 7)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 7)
- STC Salon and Barber: $42 for One or $79 for Two Customized Facials (Up to 39% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Group: $20 for 20 45-Minute Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 8 Deals

- Key Quest inside Laser Quest (Calgary): $69 for Admission for Up to Six People (23% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $46 for 5 or $55 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 9 Deals

- Sport Chek: Thanksgiving Flash Sale – Up to 65% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 9)
- Hudson’s Bay: Canadian Cyber Monday Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 9)
- Victoire Day Spa: $44 for One 90-Minute Spa European Facial (Up to 54% Off)
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Dinner Cuisine for Two or $58 for $80 for Four or More People (28% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $27 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off)
- Air Canada: North American Sale (Book by Oct 9)
- WestJet: Thanksgiving Seat Sale Extended (Book by Oct 9)
- LivingSocial.com: Mega Sale – Thousands of Deals up to 80% Off (Oct 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 10 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 10)
- WestJet: Today Only – 30% Off Seat Sale Coupon Code (Book by Oct 10)
- Breathing Room Calgary: $39 for Five or $79 for 10 Yoga Classes (Up to 57% Off)
- Teja Food Group: $69.99 for Original Turducken or $49.99 for Premium Roast with Chicken Apple Sausage (Up to 46% Off)
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 10)
- Hudson’s Bay: Extended Canadian Cyber Monday Sale – Up to 50% Off (Oct 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today’s Deal – $99 for Select Duvets, 60% Off All Other Duvets & Pillows (Oct 11)
- Groupon.com: Soak Up Savings – Price Sliced up to 80% Off (Oct 11-12)
- Smarty Pantz: $79 for Admission for Four, $99 for Six, or $125 for Eight People (Up to 40% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $11 for $20 to Spend on Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (45% Off)
- Avalon Cleaners: $18 for $30 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services (40% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 11)
- A&W: $3.45 for Mushroom Mozza Buddy Burger
- Sport Chek: Anniversary Sale Event (Oct 10-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 12 Deals

- McDonald’s: Monopoly Coast to Coast is back (Oct 11 – Nov 13)
- TheBay.com: Today’s Deal – Extra 25% Off Women’s Clearance (Oct 12)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services Inc: $35 for Two or $49 for Three Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (Up to 61% Off)
- Caravel Craft Brewery: Up to 58% Off Brewery Tour and Tasting
- Sparks Fresh: $7 for Food and Drink for Two or $14 for Four (53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Black Friday Preview – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 13-14)
- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season (Oct 13-15)
- iBalance: $25 for One, $69 for Three, or $119 for Five Swedish Massages (Up to 54% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 40% Off English Pub Food and Drinks
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $39.99 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 13-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 14 Deals

- Cineplex: Community Day – FREE Movies (Oct 14, 9am-11am)
- Old Navy: 30% or 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Oct 13-15)
- MaddPretty: $69 for Make-Up and Hair Styling Lesson Including Lashes for One or $135 for Two (Up to 55% Off)
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off)
- Harvey’s: $7.99 Chicken Meal Deal Coupon (Until Oct 19)
- Chapters Indigo: Extra 15% Off Select Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Oct 13-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 15 Deals

- Hammam Retreat and Spa: $37 for 60-Minute Swedish Massage ($90 Value)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- Last Chance: Smarty Pantz – $79 for Admission for Four, $99 for Six, or $125 for Eight People (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 16 Deals

- Groupon.com: Cyber Monday Preview – Up to 80% Off Doorbusters (Oct 15-16)
- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season (Oct 13-19)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $59 for One or $165 for Three Microdermabrasion Acne Facials (Up to 56% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio Calgary: $27 for a Haircut and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional All-Over Colour (Up to 72% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 17 Deals

- Entertainment Books: 25% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Oct 17-23)
- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 17-18)
- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab & Sports Injuries Clinic: $49 for 5 or $59 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 86% Off)
- Country Lane Farms: $30 for $50 Worth of Chicken, Beef, and Salmon (40% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off)
- TOMS.ca: Extra 20% Off All Sale Bags Promo Code (Oct 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 18 Deals

- HostGator.com: Anniversary Sale – Up to 60% Off Web Hosting Plans (Oct 18-22)
- Tam’s Kitchen: $12 for $20 Worth of Vietnamese Cuisine for Lunch or $24 for $40 for Dinner. Two Options Available (40% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $19 for Ionic Footbaths. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $75 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 18)
- Air Canada: North American Sale (Book by Oct 19)
- WestJet: Autumn Seat Sale (Book by Oct 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 19 Deals

- Groupon.com: Super Sized Sale (Oct 19-20)
- Sport Chek: Anniversary Sale Extended – Deals up to 60% Off
- The Home of OM: $39 for One or $99 for Three Reiki or $36 for Pranic Healing Sessions (Up to 62% Off)
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $48 for One or $87 for Two Jane Iredale Makeup Consultations (Up to 72% Off)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Deals on Headphones, Bluetooth Speakers, Watches & More (Oct 19)
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping All Orders, No Minimum Spend (Oct 17-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 20 Deals

- Aphrodite Nails and Spa: $59 for One or $115 for Two Soothing 60-Minute Deep Cleansing Facials (Up to 32% Off)
- Fire Escape: $9 for Admission for One, $17 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 55% Off)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Oct 29)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off Coupon (Oct 19 – Nov 1)
- Roots: Customer Appreciation Sale – 25% Off Entire Store (Oct 19-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 21 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Oct 21)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $29 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 57% Off)
- Sumo Lounge: $29 for $40 Worth of Japanese Dinner for Two or More People, Valid for Dine-In (28% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 22 Deals

- Groupon.com: Get Out There and Save (Oct 22-23)
- Rapha Acupuncture & Massage Clinic: 79% Off an Acupuncture and Cupping Treatment
- Fritou Forestlawn: $22 for Three Small, $25 for Medium, or $27 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 44% Off)
- Harvey’s: $6.99 Angus Meal Deal Coupon (Until Oct 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 23 Deals

- The Sample Sale Guys: TOMS Warehouse Sale Calgary – Save up to 70% Off (Oct 26-28)
- Bombshell Beauty Bar: $65 for Senior Advanced Haircut and Style with Deep Condition or $45 for Mens Advanced Haircut and Style (Up to 36% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- Renew Glow Laser: $51 for Skincare Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 23-29)
- Golf Town: 25% Off Nike Apparel, 15% Off Putters (Until Oct 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 24 Deals

- Groupon.com: Family & Friends Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off (Oct 24-25)
- TOMS.ca: 25% Off Select Exclusives Promo Code (Oct 24-25)
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment: $149 for One or $298 for Two Cryolipolysis (Fat Freezing) Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $49 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 26% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited Time Sale (Book by Oct 26)
- WestJet: Pumpkin Spice Seat Sale (Book by Oct 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 25 Deals

- Entertainment Books: 30% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Oct 24-30)
- PointsU: $20 Off Promo Code to Canadian Points & Miles Convention in Calgary (Nov 3-4)
- Shear Dynamic Salon: $25 for Cut and Style with Optional Full Highlights (Up to 64% Off)
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59 for Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning (61% Off)
- Zhao Hair Studio: $82.50 for Haircut Packages. Four Options Available (Up to 66% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Family & Friends Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Oct 24-25)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 25)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Oct 24-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 26 Deals

- TOMS Warehouse Sale Calgary: New Dates – Save up to 70% Off (Oct 27-29)
- Groupon.com: Promo Code – $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (Oct 26-27)
- Elevate Life: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small Area, $149 for a Medium, or $259 for a Large Area at Elevate Life (Up to 80% Off)
- Essence Wellness Spa: $103 for Teeth Whitening. Three Options Available (Up to 88% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $50 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Sport Chek: This Week’s Deals – Up to 60% Off (Until Oct 30)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 26-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 27 Deals

- TOMS Warehouse Sale: Up to 70% Off – Calgary Big Four Building (Oct 27-29)
- YYC Deals: Calgary to Hong Kong – $539 CAD Roundtrip Including Taxes
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off Almost All LEGO (Oct 26 – Nov 1)
- NV Beauty: $139 for Upper or Lower Eyeliner Permanent Makeup Session, or $275 for Powdered Ombre Eyebrow Session (Up to 44% Off)
- Vitality Fitness South: $20.50 for 20 Boot Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $30 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to $30 Off Promo Code (Oct 26-27)
- Reebok.ca: Friends & Family Sale – Save 40% Off (Until Oct 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 28 Deals

- Madison’s 12|12: $10 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (44% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 28)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon When you Spend $25 (Until Nov 7)
- Toys R Us: 15% Off Your Entire Online Purchase (Oct 27-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 29 Deals

- Groupon.com: Monster Markdowns – Up to 80% Off Restaurants, Actitvies, & More (Oct 28-29)
- LivingSocial.com: All Treats, No Tricks Sale – Thousands of Deals up to 80% Off (Oct 28-29)
- KinGo’s Pizza & Donair: $10 for $15 Towards Food for Two (33% Off)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $14 for One or $27 for Two Medium Pizzas or $29 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Family & Friends Sale – Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 30-31)
- Woody’s Bar-B-Q: $39 for $80 Worth of Casual Cuisine. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $10 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (44% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $37 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 55% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 30 – Nov 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 31 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 31)
- Repairboyz: $49 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $170 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 43% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $55 for One or $159 for Three Sessions of Deep Pore Cleansing Facial (Up to 54% Off)
- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 50% Off)
- Last Chance: Madison’s 12|12 – $10 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (44% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 30-31)
- TOMS.ca: 20% Off Select Boots Promo Code (Oct 30 – Nov 2)
- Air Canada: 13% Off Halloween Sale (Book by Nov 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 1 Deals

- Entertainment Books: 40% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 1-5)
- Groupon.com: 12 Days of Doorbusters – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Nov 1-2)
- “Taboo” Adult Show: $10 for one general-admission ticket on November 9–12 ($20 value)
- Strike Combat Archery: $15 for Admission to Strike Combat Archery on November 25 at 6–8 p.m. ($30 Value)
- Pro Skin: $103 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments on a Small, $187 for a Medium, or $261 for a Large Area (Up to 90% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 1)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Savings on MacBook, Laptops, Office Furniture & More (Nov 1)
- WestJet: Halloween Seat Sale – 15% Off Coupon Code (Book by Nov 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 2 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 15% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Nov 1-2)
- 101 Academy: $65 for One or $125 for Two Months of Unlimited Jiu-Jitsu Classes (Up to 54% Off)
- KinGo’s Pizza & Donair: $10 for $15 Towards Food for Two (33% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season (Until Nov 2)
- Sport Chek: Shoe Blowout Sale – Up to 40% Off (Nov 2-6)
- GAP: Friends & Family Sale – 40% Off Everything Online + Free Shipping, or 50% Off In-Store (Nov 1-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 3 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 3)
- Chapters Indigo: Friends & Family Sale – 25% Off Almost Everything (Nov 2-5)
- Herbals and Things: $45 for One or $129 for Three 60- or $55 for 90-Minute Hot Stone Massages (Up to 50% Off)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $22 for Three Small, $25 for Medium, or $27 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 44% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- Adidas.ca: Friends & Family Sale – Save 25% Off (Nov 2-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 4 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Super Savings Weekend – Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Nov 3-5)
- Rod Stewart at Scotiabank Saddledome: One G-Pass on April 8 at 7:30 p.m., starting from $71.50
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $15.50 for Intro to Pole or Aerial Trial Class ($25 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 4)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off Coupon (Nov 2-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 5 Deals

- Strike Combat Archery: $15 for Admission to Strike Combat Archery on November 25 at 6–8 p.m. ($30 Value)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- Golf Town: Annual Demo Event – Save up to 50% Off (Nov 4-12)
- Pet Smart: Friends & Family – 15% Off Coupon (Nov 2-5)
- Banana Republic: Friends & Family Event – 40% Off Promo Code (Nov 1-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 6 Deals

- Groupon.com: Promo Code – $5 off $20, $10 off $40, $15 off $60, $30 off $100 (Nov 6)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Women’s Apparel, Shoes & Swimwear (Nov 6)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $180 for One Eyebrow Microblading Session with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 60% Off)
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Dinner with Comedy Show for Two or $65 for Four, Valid Sunday – Thursday (Up to 44% Off)
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $57.50 for One, $103 for Two, or $141 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 45% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Nov 12)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Nov 7-8)
- Reiki Zen Den: $39 for One, $69 for Two or $99 for Three Reiki Healing Sessions (Up to 49% Off)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $39.99 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (64% Off)
- The Home Vintner: $19.50 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value)
- WestJet: Seat Sale & Double WestJet Dollars (Book by Nov 7 or Nov 9)
- Aeroplan: Extra 30% Bonus Miles Conversion Promotion (Nov 6 – Dec 11)
- Entertainment Books: $10 Off All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 7-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 8 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Save $220 Off Dyson V7 Absolute Stick Vacuum, Save $150 Off Dyson AM05 Hot+Cool Air Multiplier (Nov 8)
- Burwood Distillery: $19 for Distillery Tour and Tasting for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 44% Off)
- Varsity Natural Health Center: $29 for One or $49 for Two 30-Minute Reflexology Sessions (Up to 51% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 7-8)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 8)
- Air Canada: Limited Time Sale (Book by Nov 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Surprise Sale – Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 9-10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $39.99 for Boots by Lexi And Abbie, Up to 50% Off Women Shoe’s (Nov 9)
- Perfect Health Massage & Stress Reduction: $40.50 for 75-Minute Deep-Tissue or Stress-Reduction Massage (Up to 63% Off)
- Bow Habitat Station: $12 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $15 for a Family (Up to 50% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $25 for Four or $50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (53% Off)
- Cineplex: Holiday Gift Bundle – Buy $40 Gift Card, Get Free Stuff (Until Dec 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 10 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 9-10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 65% Off Women’s Calvin Klein Parkas (Nov 10)
- Pannu’s Beauty Rejuvenation and Laser: $69 for One or $189 for Three Customized Chemical Peels and Facials (Up to 63% Off)
- Shine Beauty Studio: $30 for One or $82.50 for Three Microdermabrasion Sessions or Ultrasound Exfoliations (Up to 68% Off)
- Clay Oven: $18 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 46% Off)
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $200, Get $50 Gift Card (Nov 9-10)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Nov 9-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 11 Deals

- Groupon.com: Save up to 80% Off Holiday Fun – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Nov 11-12)
- Hudson’s Bay: Rewards Weekend – Extra 15% Off Your $100 Purchase (Nov 11-12)
- Care Cleaners: $23 for $50 Worth of Dry Cleaning (54% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 12 Deals

- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $39 for Shellac Manicure with Two Accent Nails, or $49 for Cuticle Treatment (Up to 48% Off)
- Cleaning Unlimited: $115 for carpet cleaning for up to 6 areas measuring up to 200 square feet each ($175 value)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Save $650 Off Bosch Stainless Steel Dishwasher, Up to 20% Off Major Appliances (Nov 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 60% Off Christmas Tree, $24.99 for 100-Piece Ornament Set (Nov 13)
- Groupon.com: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 13-14)
- OK Tire: $49 for Car Maintenance Package. Three Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Key Quest inside Laser Quest (Calgary): $69 for Admission for Up to Six People (23% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $51 for 5 or $61.50 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 62% Off)
- Sobeys: 10% Off Air Canada Gift Cards (Nov 10-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – $179.99 for Calvin Klein Men’s Suits, $99.99 for Dress Outerwear (Nov 14)
- LivingSocial.com: Friends & Family Sale – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 14-15)
- Holistic Dental Hygiene Clinic: $103 for One or $187 for Two 30-Minutes In-Office Laser Teeth Whitening (Up to 38% Off)
- Health Energy Works: $39 for One or $75f or Two Reiki Sessions (Up to 62% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 13-14)
- Sport Chek: Pre-Black Friday Event – Up to 55% Off (Nov 14-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – $299.99 for KitchenAid Stand Mixer & More (Nov 15)
- Entertainment Books: Today Only – $20 for All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 15)
- Yuk Yuk’s Calgary: $21 for Standup Comedy for Two. November 15, 2017 – May 1, 2018 (50% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $39 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $73 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $138 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 42% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 15)
- Groupon.com: 24 Hours To Save – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (Nov 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 16 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals (Nov 16)
- Walmart: Black Friday Sneak Peek Starts Now (Nov 16-26)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Sweaters & Tops (Nov 16)
- Macleod Optometry: $26 for $200 Worth of Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (87% Off)
- Lux Detail: $75 for Interior Detailing or 65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $119 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 46% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $34.50 for Pedicure for One or $67 for Two (Up to 48% Off)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $20 + Free Shipping (Nov 16-22)
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale (Nov 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 17 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week starts now (Nov 17-24)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 70% Off Beautyrest Duvets (Nov 17)
- S & V Motors: $99 for Brake-Flush or Power-Steering Service (Up to 18% Off)
- Tamas EyeCare: $26 for $200 Value Towards Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (87% Off)
- In the NIK of Time: $109 for One Interior or Exterior Detailing Service ($200 Value)
- TheBay.com: Click & Save Event – Up to 50% Off (Nov 17-19)
- Air Canada: Limited Time Sale (Book by Nov 20)
- Chapters Indigo: Pre-Black Friday Sale – 15% Off Promo Code & Other Amazing Deals (Nov 17-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 4 Amazing Offers (Nov 18)
- Groupon.com: Up to 80% Off On Things You Do Every Day (Nov 17-18)
- Elevate Life: $125 for Six Lightsheer Diode Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $195 for a Medium, or $295 for a Large Area (Up to 83% Off)
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 18)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off Coupon (Nov 16-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Nov 19-20)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 71% Off Sealy Posturepedic Proback Queen Mattress Set (Nov 19)
- Catalia Salon and Spa: $19 for Manicures and Pedicures. Four Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- Delta Automotive: $39 for Synthetic Oil Change with 25-Point Inspection ($120 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 20 Deals

- Coming Soon! Black Friday 2017 (Nov 24) and Cyber Monday (Nov 27)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $129.99 for Ralph Lauren Women’s Parkas (Nov 20)
- Outright Esthetics: $59 for One or $100 for Two Eyelash Lifting and Tinting Sessions (Up to 47% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $30 for Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (92% Off)
- The Home of OM: $39 for One or $99 for Three Reiki or $36 for Pranic Healing Sessions (Up to 62% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 19-20)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sneak Peek Flyer (Starts Nov 24)
- LivingSocial.com: Pre-Black Friday – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 20-21)
- Toys R Us: 15% Off Your Entire Online Purchase (Nov 20)

----------


## ZenOps

Thought I would chime in with PS4 deals for Black Friday.

Walmart should have their deal bundle with NHL for $250, but you can already order the "barebones 1TB" from Bed bath and beyond for $230 CDN.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/stor...le/1061864559?

Crazy how fast the price dropped because of the 4K variants.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 21 Deals

- Sport Chek: Black Friday Deals – Up to 60% Off (Nov 21-27)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Save up to 20% Off Nespresso Espresso & Coffee Machines (Nov 21)
- Echelon Foods: $45.99 for Black Friday Turducken Sale – Chicken Apple Sausage or Bacon-Wrapped (Up to 51% Off)
- TD Modern: $35 for Cut, Wash, and Restorative Mask w/ Optional Partial Highlights or $85 for All-Over Color (Up to 54% Off)
- FloatLife: $45 for One or $89 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 26% Off)
- Air Canada: Black Friday Sale (Book by Nov 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 22 Deals

- Groupon.com: Black Friday Early Access – Savings up to 80% Off (Nov 21-22)
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: Black Friday – Save 50% Off (Nov 22-25)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $99.99 for Calvin Klein Puffer Jacket or Tommy Hilfiger Parka (Nov 22)
- Lips KTV: $15 for $30 or $25 for $50 Value Towards Any Room (Up to 50% Off)
- eMei Medi Clinic: $79 for Customized IPL Photo or Acne Facial, or $39 for Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 68% Off)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $39 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass ($111.43 Value)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 22)
- Naturalizer: Black Friday Takeover – 40% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping (Nov 22-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 23 Deals

- Canadian Tire: Red Thursday & Big Red Weekend – Lowest Prices of the Year (Nov 23-26)
- Groupon.com: Black Friday – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Nov 23-25)
- Walmart: Black Friday – 4 Day Gaming Event (Nov 23-26)
- Best Buy: Early Black Friday VIP Sale (Nov 23)
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment: $93 for Two, $166 for Four, or $207 for Six Vitamin C Facials (Up to 66% Off)
- Burwood Distillery: $19 for Distillery Tour and Tasting for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 44% Off)
- Canadian Tire: 20% Off Gift Cards to Gap, Banana Republic and Old Navy (Nov 23-26)
- HostGator.com: Black Friday + Cyber Week Sale – 65% Off All Web Hosting Plans (Nov 23-28)
- Dynamite: Black Friday Sale – 30% Off Regular Priced Items (Nov 23-26)
- Nike.com: Black Friday – Extra 30% Off Sale Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 23-24)
- TOMS.ca: Black Friday Sale – 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 23-26)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Select Men’s Shoes & Winter Boots (Nov 23)
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals – $229.99 for Xbox One S 500GB Console Bundle Edition + Free Shipping (Save 28% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 24 Deals

- Black Friday 2017: Best Black Friday Deals and Sales (Nov 24)
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday (Nov 24)
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday 3-Day Event (Nov 24-26)
- Hudson’s Bay: Black Friday Sale – Up to 70% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 24-26)
- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Black Friday Sale – 25% Off Coupon Code (Nov 24-26)
- Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card by American Express: Get 20,000 Welcome Bonus Starpoints
- Shakers Fun Centre: $39 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- Lips KTV: $15 for $30 or $25 for $50 Value Towards Any Room (Up to 50% Off)
- Chapters Indigo: Black Friday (Nov 24-26)
- LivingSocial.com: Black Friday Sale – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 24-25)
- Toys R Us: Black Friday – Half Price Deals + Free Shipping (Nov 24-27)
- Roots: Black Friday – 30% Off Entire Store (Nov 22-27)
- ALDO: Black Friday – 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 24-27)
- Holt Renfrew: Black Friday – Up to 50% Off Select Fall Fashion (Nov 23-27)
- Aritzia: Black Friday – Everything is on Sale – Up to 50% Off (Nov 23-26)
- ZARA: Black Friday Sale – 30% Off Entire Collection (Nov 24)
- PUMA.ca: Black Friday Sale – 30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 22-26)
- Adidas.ca: Black Friday Sale – Save 25% Off Regular Price Items, Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Nov 24-26)
- Entertainment Books: Black Friday Sale – 40% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 24-26)
- IKEA: Black Friday – 72 Hours of Sweet Deals (Nov 24-26)
- Costco: Black Friday Event – Weekly Handout Instant Savings Coupons (Nov 24-26)
- Costco.ca: Black Friday Electronics Event (Nov 24-30)
- Staples: Black Friday Sale (Nov 24-27)
- Best Buy: Black Friday (Nov 24-30)
- Apple: Black Friday 1-Day Shopping Event (Nov 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 25 Deals

- Black Friday Weekend 2017: Best Black Friday Deals (Nov 24-26)
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals Week
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 5 Amazing Saturday-Only Offers (Nov 25)
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale EXTENDED (Book by Nov 27)
- iBalance: $26 for One, $72 for Three, or $124 for Five Swedish Massages (Up to 52% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $72 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $89 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 83% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 25)
- Golf Town: Black Friday – Save up to 50% Off (Nov 24 – Dec 3)
- WagJag.com: Black Friday – Extra 15% Off Promotional Code (Until Nov 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 26 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Black Friday 2017 – Best Black Friday Weekend Deals (Nov 24-26)
- Walmart.ca: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 27)
- Groupon.com: Preview Cyber Monday – 50,000 Markdowns Nationwide (Nov 26-28)
- In Sync Therapy Services: $40 for One or $117 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 57% Off)
- Sbarro: $13 for One or $26 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (45% Off)
- FootLocker.ca: Early Cyber Monday Savings – 25% Off $99 + Free Shipping Promo Code (Nov 26-28)
- Lids.ca: Cyber Monday Sale – 35% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping Promo Code (Nov 26-29)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $1099.99 for Samsung Top-Load Laundry Pair, Up to 20% Off Other Major Appliances (Nov 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is CYBER MONDAY! The biggest online shopping day of the year.

Monday, November 27 Deals

- Cyber Monday 2017: Best Cyber Monday Deals & Sales (Nov 27, 2017)
- Hudson’s Bay: Cyber Monday – Up to 50% Off + Extra $25 Off $175 Purchase + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 27)
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday (Nov 27)
- SportChek.ca: Cyber Monday Deals – Up to 70% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 27-30)
- Groupon.com: Cyber Monday – 50,000 Markdowns Nationwide (Nov 27-28)
- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Cyber Monday Blowout – 25% Off Coupon Code (Nov 27)
- LivingSocial.com: Cyber Event – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 27-28)
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: Cyber Monday – 50% Off Everything (Nov 22-25)
- Forever 21: Cyber Monday – 21% Off Everything + Free Shipping On All Orders (Nov 27)
- PUMA.ca: Cyber Monday – 30% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 27-29)
- H&M: Cyber Monday – 20% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 27)
- Atmosphere: Cyber Monday – Deals up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 27-30)
- TheSource.ca: Cyber Monday Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Nov 27)
- Staples: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 27)
- Adidas.ca: Cyber Monday – Save 25% Off Regular Price Items, Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Nov 27 – Dec 3)
- Aritzia: Cyber Monday Sale – Up to 50% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Nov 27)
- Golf Town: Cyber Monday – Save 15-50% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 27)
- IKEA: Cyber Monday – Free Shipping On Orders Over $350 (Nov 27)
- Canadian Tire: Cyber Week Sale – $50 Promo Card When You Spend $200 Online (Nov 27-30)
- HostGator.com: Cyber Monday Sale – Up to 80% Off All Web Hosting Plans (Nov 27)
- Toys R Us: Cyber Monday – Half Price Deals + Free Shipping (Nov 27)
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 27-28)
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 27-30)
- Costco: Cyber Monday Savings – Exclusive Online Offers (Nov 27)
- Entertainment Books: Cyber Monday – $19 for All Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 62% Off)
- WestJet: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 27)
- Air Canada: Cyber Sale – 15% Off Promotion Code (Book by Nov 27)
-

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 28 Deals

- Starbucks: Extra Free $10 eGift when you a Buy $10+ Satrbucks eGift with Visa Checkout
- Hudson’s Bay: Cyber Tuesday – Up to 50% Off (Nov 28)
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals Week continues
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- The Garden Cucina and Bar: $14 for $25 Worth of Traditional Italian Cuisine. Two Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Laser City Calgary: $21 for 2 Laser-Tag Games for 2, $40 for 4, or $57 for 6 (Up to 47% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $19.99 for Calvin Klein Dress Shirts, $14.99 for Calvin Klein Silk Ties (Nov 28)
- Costco.ca: Daily Holiday Deals (Nov 28 – Dec 10)
- Sport Chek: Cyber Monday Continues – Up to 70% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 27-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Nov 29-30)
- Entertainment Coupon Book: Sale Extended – All Books $19 + Free Shipping (Up to 62% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 70% Off Fine Jewellery (Nov 29)
- Eternal Beauty: $79 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments for Extra Small, $95 for a Small, or $149 for a Medium Area (Up to 80% Off)
- The Military Museums: $17 for Admission for Two or $30 for Four People (Up to 50% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 29)
- Walmart.ca: Cyber Week continues (Until Nov 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 30 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Holiday Beauty Event – Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals (Nov 30 – Dec 1)
- Landmark Cinemas: Buy a Movie Ticket, Get Free Combo 1 with Visa Checkout (Nov 17 – Dec 14)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Boots (Nov 30)
- So You Think You Can Dance – Season 14 Tour: One G-Pass on Saturday, December 2, at 8 p.m., starting from $29 (Up to 50% Off)
- Highfield by WineCollective: $121.99 for Holiday Wine Six-Pack (45% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Spring Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Dec 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 1 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Dec 1-3)
- Groupon.com: Cyber Week – Cyber Monday is Still Here – Up to 80% Off (Dec 1-2)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 75% Off Select Luggage Collection (Dec 1)
- Pannu’s Beauty Rejuvenation and Laser: $39 for One or $109 for Three Anti-Aging Facials (Up to 59% Off)
- Serenity Massage and Wellness Spa: $45 for One 60- or $65 for 90-Minute Massage with Hot Stones or Cupping (Up to 46% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Last Chance: Dark Table – $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 2 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 4 Amazing Saturday-Only Offers (Dec 2)
- Serenity Massage and Wellness Spa: $45 for One 60- or $65 for 90-Minute Massage with Hot Stones or Cupping (Up to 46% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 3-4)
- European Skin Care: $35 for One or $59 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $30 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (93% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Friends & Family – Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Dec 1-3)
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Dec 4)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 73% Off Simmons Beautyrest Hi-Loft Pillow Top Queen Mattress Set (Dec 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 4 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 70% Off Zwilling J.A. Henckels 10-Piece Cookware Set + Bonus (Dec 4)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 3-4)
- BB Massage Therapy & Skin Care: $47 for Microneedling Sessions or $135 for One Massage with Optional Facial (Up to 57% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 5 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – $69.99 for Lord & Taylor Cashmere Sweaters, 50% Off Other Women’s Sweater (Dec 5)
- Groupon.com: Unwrap Savings – Up to 80% Off Massages, Holiday Fun, & More (Dec 5)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Dec 5-10)
- Belle Visage: $400 for Lip Liner or Contouring with Optional $100 Off Eyebrow Microblading (Up to 50% Off)
- Century Casino Calgary: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 60% Off)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $25 Off Your Purchase with PayPal (Dec 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 6 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Local Deals (Dec 6-7)
- Amazon.ca: Holiday Deals Event & Deals of the Day
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 70% Off Fine Jewellery (Dec 6)
- Century Casino Calgary: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 60% Off)
- BB Massage Therapy & Skin Care: $47 for Microneedling Sessions or $135 for One Massage with Optional Facial (Up to 57% Off)
- KinGo’s Pizza & Donair: $10 for $15 Towards Food for Two (33% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 6)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 6-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 7 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Local Deals (Dec 6-7)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $79.99 for GlucksteinHome 650-Thread-Count Sheet Set (Dec 7)
- Chapters Indigo: Buy 1, Get 1 50% Off Toys & Kids Tech (Dec 7-10)
- Soul Float: $45 for One or $89 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 26% Off)
- Teaja Organic: $14 for Organic Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $15.50 for Intro to Pole or Aerial Trial Class ($25 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 10% or 15% Off Almost Anything (Dec 8-10)
- Groupon.com: Markdowns on 50,000 Deals – Up to 80% Off Holiday Fun (Dec 8-9)
- TEJA Food Group: $89.99 for Five lbs of Canadian Sea Scallops (40% Off)
- The Beer Vault: $23 for Craft Beer Tasting for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 44% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $8 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (56% Off)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until Jan 9)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Dec 8-10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $29.99 for Set of 8 Stemless Wine Glasses – Save $110 (Dec 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 4 Amazing Saturday-Only Offers (Dec 9)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: Up to 74% Off Microdermabrasions or Peels
- Vitality Fitness Group: $19 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 10 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $89.99 for Zwilling JA Henckels 2-Piece Frying Pan & Wok Set (Dec 10)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $235 for 3D Microblading for Both Eyebrows with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 52% Off)
- Sparks Fresh: $7 for Food and Drink for Two or $14 for Four (53% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 4 Amazing Saturday-Only Offers (Dec 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Save on Men’s & Women’s Jeans (Dec 11)
- LivingSocial.com: Jolly Good Super Sale – Thousands of Deals up to 80% Off (Dec 11-12)
- John at Westwinds Wellness Centre: $45 for Massage Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 47% Off)
- Santana – Divination Tour 2018 at Scotiabank Saddledome: One G-Pass on Saturday, March 10, at 8 p.m., starting from $59 (Up to 44% Off)
- Calgary Anti-Aging Spa: $53 for One, $95 for Two, or $130 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 49% Off)
- Foot Locker: Season of Savings – Save up to $75 Promo Code (Dec 10-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale – Up to 80% Off Holiday Fun, Restaurants, Massages & More (Dec 11-12)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books only $19.99 + Free Shipping (Dec 12-17)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 70% Off Diamonds & Precious Gemstone Styles, 60% Off Other Fine Jewellery (Dec 12)
- Global Art: $69 for Four Handicraft Classes for One or $135 for Two (Up to 58% Off)
- In Sync Therapy Services: $40 for One or $117 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 57% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $48 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 27% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways (Dec 13-14)
- LivingSocial.com: Big Holiday Sale – Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 13-14)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 73% Off Tommy Hilfiger Dress Shirts & 77% Off Silk Ties (Dec 13)
- LiLyDermis: $89 for One, $167 for Two, or $239 for Three Radio-Frequency Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 60% Off)
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $25 for Shellac Manicure or $19 for Polish Application with Eyebrow Waxing (Up to 74% Off)
- The Home Vintner: $19.50 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value)
- Air Canada: Limited Time Sale (Book by Dec 14)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 14 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – $5 for $10 with Tim Hortons Mobile App (50% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 30-50% Off Designer Watches (Dec 14)
- Hedley: Cageless Tour 2018 w/ Very Special Guests Shawn Hook and Neon Dreams at Stampede Corral – One G-Pass on February 12 at 7 p.m., starting from $37.50 (Up to 50% Off)
- Anthony Vargo Salon and Spa: $29 for One Brazilian Wax or $12 for Eyebrow Wax (Up to 59% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways (Dec 13-14)
- LAST CHANCE: LivingSocial.com – Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 13-14)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 15 Deals

- Groupon.com: Merry Markdowns – Up to 80% Off Gifts & Holiday Fun (Dec 15-16)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Free Shipping All Orders – No Minimum Purchase, 68% Off Packaged Sleepwear (Dec 15)
- Airbnb.ca: FREE $45 CAD Travel Credit!
- LiLyDermis Cosmetics: $49 for Microdermabrasion Facial Packages. Seven Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Steve Miller Band with Peter Frampton at Scotiabank Saddledome: One G-Pass on Friday, April 20, at 7:30 p.m., starting from $58 (Up to 40% Off)
- Clay Oven: $16 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 38% Off)
- REMINDER: Groupon.com – $5 for $10 with Tim Hortons Mobile App (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 4 Amazing Saturday-Only Offers (Dec 16)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $35 for Indian Dinner Buffet for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)
- BCS Pet Services: $65 for Three or $105 for Five Days of Doggy Daycare (Up to 34% Off)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $54 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 17 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local, Extra 25% Off Health & Beauty Deals (Dec 17-18)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $179.99 for Le Creuset French Oven – Save $320 (Dec 17)
- TheBay.com: Online Exclusive – Extra 15% Off Almost Anything Promo Code (Dec 17)
- Anthony Vargo Salon and Spa: $35 for One Classic Manicure, $39 for Pedicure, or $49 for Both (Up to 48% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 18 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Rogers, Telus, Bell, Fido, Koodo, Virgin, Freedom Mobile – $60/Month for 10GB Data and Unlimited Calls (Dec 16-18)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $149.99 for Samsonite 4-Piece Luggage Set – Save $500 (Dec 18)
- Amazon.ca: Last-Minute Deals & Specials
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals, Extra 20% Off Local Deals (Dec 17-18)
- Sparq Productions: $40 for One or $75 for Two Months of Bollywood Dance Classes (Up to 65% Off)
- The Wedding Fair: $25 for two general-admission tickets on January 14 at 9:30 a.m. (up to $50 value)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 19 Deals

- Groupon.com: Something For All Sale – Up to 80% Off Gifts for You and Them (Dec 19-20)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $17.99 for Men’s Chaps Apparel (Dec 19)
- Murphy Steam Cleaning: $39 for One or $59 for Two Headlight Restoration Appointments (Up to 41% Off)
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $27 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (43% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $48 for One or $87 for Two Jane Iredale Makeup Consultations (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 20 Deals

- TheBay.com: Missed a Famous One Day Sale? The Best Deals are Back (Dec 20-24)
- GROUPON: Markdowns on 50,000 Deals + Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 19-20)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Dec 20)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $99 for Out of Province Inspection ($220 Value)
- Burgundy Oak: $55 for Date Night Wine and Cheese Package (Up to 31% Off)
- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 50% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 21 Deals
- 
Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Dec 21-22)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 21-23)
- Unwind Therapeutic & Laser Spa: $69 for Deep Tissue Therapeutic Massages (Up to 40% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $35 for Indian Dinner Buffet for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)
Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- Nike.com: Up to 50% Off Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 22 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Last-Minute Deals & Specials
- PuraVeda: $49 for Five Yoga Classes for One Person or $95 for Two People (Up to 41% Off)
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 23 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 23-24)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $195 for One Microblading Session with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 64% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $67.50 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- PetSmart: 1-Day Only Super Saturday (Dec 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 24 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals Week
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Sale Here – 20% to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Until Jan 1)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale (Starts Online on Dec 24, In-Store on Dec 26)
- Walmart: Boxing Week Flyer is Here! (Online Dec 24, In-Store Dec 26)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $59 for Four-Wheel Alignment ($160 Value)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $39 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 25 Deals

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
- Boxing Day 2017 is Coming Soon (Tuesday, December 26, 2017)
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Day Sale – Up to 75% Off (Dec 25-27)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 25)
- Josette Art Gallery: $29 for Canvas Paint Night for One, $59 for Two, or $119 for Four (Up to 28% Off)
- Soul Float: $45 for One or $89 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 26% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Dec 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Happy Boxing Day!

Tuesday, December 26 Deals

Here's a comprehensive list of all the best Boxing Day deals: http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2017...es-dec-26.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

That westjet boxing day sale work for vacation packages too?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 27 Deals

- Boxing Week 2017: Best Boxing Week Sales and Deals
- Groupon.com: Get What You Wanted – Up to 80% Off Beauty, Tech, Activities & More (Dec 26-27)
- Fun City Play Centre: $49 for Admission Packages. Four Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $28 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $215 for Private Court Rental, or $758 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 30% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Dec 27)
- Adidas.ca: Boxing Week Sale – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, Extra 50% Off Sale Items (Until Jan 3)
- TOMS.ca: End of Year Sale – Extra 25% Off All Markdowns (Until Dec 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Week Sale – Save up to 70% Off
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Dec 28-29)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $30 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($60 Value)
- Laser Quest (Calgary): $12 for Laser Tag or $150 for Birthday Party. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Pre-New Year Event – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 29 Deals

- Esxoss Manway: $85 for Escape-Room for Four (27% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $30 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($60 Value)
- Vitality Fitness Group: $19 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 30-31)
- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 4)
- Ink & Mane Beauty: $209 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading Session ($350 Value)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $73 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $138 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 31 Deals

- It’s New Years Eve! Don’t Drink and Drive! Get an UBER – FREE First Ride Promo Code!
- NAPA AUTOPRO: $39 for Car Maintenance Services. Six Options Available (Up to 72% Off)
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $15.50 for Intro to Pole or Aerial Trial Class ($25 Value)
- Sport Chek: Extended Boxing Day Sale – Up to 60% Off (Until Jan 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 1 Deals

- Happy New Year 2018!
- Kensington Automotive: $69 for Car Detailing. Two Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- NAPA AUTOPRO: $39 for Car Maintenance Services. Six Options Available (Up to 72% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $32 for Pedicure for One or $61 for Two (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 2 Deals

- Groupon.com: New Year, New Sale – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Jan 1-2)
- Hudson’s Bay: New Year, New Gear – 30-50% Off Activewear
- Chevrolet Buick GMC Cadillac Certified Service: $79.95 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change and Vehicle Health Check. Two Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Target Health: $49 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massage (42% Off)
- Sbarro: $13 for One or $26 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (45% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Dec 26 – Jan 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 3 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $20 + Extra 18% Off 2 or More + Free Shipping (Up to 60% Off)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Save 20-75% Off Vacation Essentials (Jan 3)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 3-4)
- Laser Quest (Calgary): $12 for Laser Tag or $150 for Birthday Party. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $69 for Car Detailing. Two Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- FloatLife: $45 for One or $89 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 26% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 3)
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Jan 10)
- Nike.com: More Styles up to 50% Off Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 4 Deals

- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- OK Tire: $49 for Car Maintenance Package. Three Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (40% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Jan 21)
- WestJet: New Year’s Seat Sale (Book by Jan 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 5 Deals

- Groupon.com: Savings to Rave About – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Jan 5-6)
- Hanna Hair Design: $27 for Haircut and Style with Optional Conditioning or Half, or Full Highlights (Up to 46% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $46 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 6 Deals

- Target Health: $45 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massage (Up to 47% Off)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)
- Best Buy: Clear Out Sale (Jan 6-11)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Select Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Jan 5-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Jan 7-8)
- Try & See Auto Services: $45 for Oil Change, Brake Inspection, and More. Three Options Available (Up to 31% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off)
- Last Chance: Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot – $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 8 Deals

- Why Weight: Up to 55% Off Eurowave Inch Loss
- Try & See Auto Services: $45 for Oil Change, Brake Inspection, and More. Three Options Available (Up to 31% Off)
- STC Salon and Barber: $44 for One or $82.50 for Two Customized Facials (Up to 37% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 8-14)
- WestJet: Winter Sale – 1 Million Seats Under $140 (Book by Jan 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 9 Deals

- Entertainment.com: 30% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Jan 9-15)
- Groupon.com: Super Sized Sale (Jan 9-10)
- Same Day Painting Limited: $247 for Interior Painting for One or $325 for Two Rooms Up to 120 Square Feet Each from Same Day Painting Limited (Up to 50% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $59 for Cleaning Services for a Furnace and 10 Ducts ($130 Value)
- Cleaning Unlimited: $115 for carpet cleaning for up to 6 areas measuring up to 200 square feet each ($175 value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 10 Deals

- Fatburger: $16 for Two Fatburgers with Cheddar Cheese and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries ($25.34 Value)
- Spice Wellness: $40 for The Ultimate Cleanse Package ($370 Value)
- DM’s Photography: $27 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 10)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to an Extra 25% Off Women’s Clearance (Jan 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 11 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 11-12)
- Unwind Therapeutic & Laser Spa: $250 for One Microblading Session with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 50% Off)
- Royale: $39 for Dinner for Two or $78 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- Air Canada: Limited Time Sale (Book by Jan 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 12 Deals

- All Skin Laser Inc: $179 for One or $499 for Three Microneedling Sessions (Up to 63% Off)
- Fatburger: $16 for Two Fatburgers with Cheddar Cheese and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries ($25.34 Value)
- Accentus Auto Spa: $79 for a Premium Exterior Package (56% Off)
- WestJet: Winter Sale Extended (Book by Jan 15)
- TELUS: FREE 2018 Calendar
- Adidas.ca: End of Season Sale – Save up to 40% (Jan 12-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 13 Deals

- Groupon.com: Great Big Groupon Sale – Price Cuts on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Jan 13-14)
- No Doubt Beauty: $69 for Full Set of Synthetic Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Refill (Up to 42% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $18 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $27 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 79% Off)
- Last Chance: Fatburger – $16 for Two Fatburgers with Cheddar Cheese and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries ($25.34 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 13)
- Air Canada: Limited Time Sale (Book by Jan 15)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Select Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Jan 12-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 30% Off Activewear, Up to 50% Off Fitness Equipment (Jan 14)
- The Palace Theatre: $44.75 for one general-admission ticket
- Madison’s 12|12: $8 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (56% Off)
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Promotional Code (Until Jan 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 15 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Jan 15-16)
- Cetus Automotive: $49.95 for Winter Tire Swap for Tires Already on Rims or $89.95 for Not on Rims (Up to 50% Off)
- No Doubt Beauty: $69 for Full Set of Synthetic Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Refill (Up to 42% Off)
- Century Casino Calgary: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 60% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 15-21)
- Edible Arrangements: Flash Sale – 20% Off Any $49+ Purchase Promo Code (Jan 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 16 Deals

- Loblaws: Register to Get FREE $25 Gift Card (Until May 8)
- Entertainment.com: Get 50% Off When You Buy 2 or More Books + Free Shipping (Jan 16-18)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Jan 15-16)
- Calgary Home + Garden Show: $16 for Admission for 2 on March 1-4, 2018 ($32 Value)
- Kung Fu For Life: $20 for Kung Fu Lessons and Classes. Two Options Available (Up to 88% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $35 for Indian Dinner Buffet for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Jan 16-18)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Jan 15-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 17 Deals

TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Women’s Shoes (Jan 17)
- Fitzsimmons Brewing Company: $11 for Tasting Package for Two or $19 for Four People (Up to 50% Off)
- Calgary Home + Garden Show: $16 for Admission for 2 on March 1-4, 2018 ($32 Value)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 17)
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping All Orders, No Minimum Spend (Jan 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 18 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 65% Off + Free Shipping (Jan 18)
- Groupon.com: Up to 80% Off Local Deals (Jan 17-18)
- WANNABE: The Spice Girls Tribute Band – $29.50 for one general-admission ticket on Friday, March 30, at 8 p.m.
- Fitzsimmons Brewing Company: $11 for Tasting Package for Two or $19 for Four People (Up to 50% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $46 for One or $83 for Two Jane Iredale Makeup Consultations (Up to 73% Off)
- Air Canada & WestJet: 15% Off Flight to Las Vegas Promo Code (Book by Jan 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 19 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Jan 19-20)
- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 10% or 15% Off Almost Anything (Jan 19-21)
- Cineplex: National Popcorn Day – FREE Small Popcorn (Jan 19)
- Calgary Power Cleaning: $159 for Removal of a Quarter- or $189 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 46% Off)
- DermNurse: $104 for One Fat Reduction & Skin Tightening Treatment for Abdomen, Neck, or Thighs (Up to 56% Off)
- Body Balance: $39 for One/$99 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, Trigger-Point, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 59% Off)
- Last Chance: Calgary Home + Garden Show – $16 for Admission for 2 on March 1-4, 2018 ($32 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 20 Deals

- Amaze Arts: $29 for Canvas-Painting Class for One or $55 for Two Children (Up to 31% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (Jan 18-31)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 21 Deals

- Groupon.com: Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Jan 21-22)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $32 for One Shellac or $21 for Regular Manicure, or $63 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 32% Off)
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $34 for Shellac Manicure with Two Accent Nails, or $43 for Cuticle Treatment (Up to 55% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Extra 10% or 15% Off Almost Anything (Jan 19-21)
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Promotional Code (Jan 19-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 22 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: 15% Off Coupon Code (Until Jan 31)
- UnderArmour.com: Semi-Annual Event Sale
- Pure Health Chiropractic: $39 for a Chiropractic Consultation and Exam with One Adjustment ($130 Value)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $52 for One Chemical Peel with Optional Facial (Up to 83% Off)
- Clay Oven: $16 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 38% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 22-28)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 23 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $18 + Extra 15% Off 2 or More + Free Shipping (Up to 64% Off)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Jan 23-24)
- Everest Health Group: $72 for One 60-Minute or $99.50 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage with Aroma Oils (Up to 26% Off)
- Triwood Community: $49 for 10 or $89 for 20 DanceSTRONGER Classes (Up to 58% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $72 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $89 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 83% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons + Free Root Beer Coupon (Until Mar 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 24 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Jan 24)
- TOMS.ca: Extra 30% Off Sale Boots Promo Code (Jan 23-25)
- The Wellness Body & Spa: $199 for One Laser Teeth Whitening with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 33% Off)
- Quiznos: $12 for Meal for Two or $24 for Four or $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (Up to 50% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $49 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 27% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 24)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $56 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 25 Deals

- Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card by American Express: Get 20,000 Welcome Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights
- Groupon.com: Super Sale – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Jan 25-26)
- Body Balance: $43 for 60- or $71 for 90-Minute of Postural Correction and Alignment Session (Up to 52% Off)
- Amaze Arts: $29 for Canvas-Painting Class for One or $55 for Two Children (Up to 31% Off)
- Rocky’s Sausage Haus: $28 for Half Box or $50 for Whole Box of BBQ Sausages (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 26 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Surprise Sale – Save up to 80% Off (Jan 26)
- Beauty Addicts Hair I Makeup I Aesthetics: $75 for Eyelash Extensions (50% Off)
- Body Balance: $43 for 60- or $71 for 90-Minute of Postural Correction and Alignment Session (Up to 52% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Jan 26 – Fab 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Jan 27-28)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 27)
- Kalinka: $19.99 for Six- or $22.99 for Nine-Pack of Organic Bath Bombs with Shea Butter at Kalinka
- The Home of OM: $39 for One or $99 for Three Reiki or $36 for Pranic Healing Sessions (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 28 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals Promo Code (Jan 28-29)
- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab & Sports Injuries Clinic: $51 for 5 or $61.50 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 85% Off)
- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 29 Deals

- The Home of OM: $12.50 for One or $31 for Three 15-Minute Chair Massages (Up to 66% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $194 for Eyebrow Microblading with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 59% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $27 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 29 – Feb 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 30 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $15+ Free Shipping (Up to 70% Off)
- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Jan 29-30)
- WestJet: Today Only – 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Jan 30)
- Divas & Dudes Kids Hair Salon & Spa: $12 for Hair and Spa Services. Four Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Trena Laine Makeup Studio: $26 for One or Three Brow Waxes with Tints or $15.50 for One or $47 for Three Lash Tints (Up to 56% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $20.50 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 31 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Accessories (Jan 31)
- Groupon.com: Big Game Blowout – Up to 80% Off Restaurants, Spas, Activities & More (Jan 31 – Feb 1)
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Up to 75% Off)
- Divas & Dudes Kids Hair Salon & Spa: $12 for Hair and Spa Services. Four Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services Inc: $35 for Two or $49 for Three Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (Up to 61% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Jan 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 1 Deals

- Complete Laser Spa and Beauty: $40 for One or $85 for Three 60-Minute Facials (Up to 76% Off)
- Complete Laser Spa and Beauty: $39 for One or $89 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 67% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $32 for Pedicure for One or $61 for Two (Up to 53% Off)
- Golf Town: Annual Regrip Event – 40% Off In-Stock Grips
- Dynamite: 30% Off Dresses, Outerwear & Blazers

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 2 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 2-3)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 60% Off 10-Piece Cookware Set, 25-50% Off Other Kitchen Essentials (Feb 2)
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- MVP Modern Barbers – Kensington: $5 for $10 Towards Products or Services
- TEJA Food Group: $89.99 for Five lbs of Canadian Sea Scallops (40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 3 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 2-3)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Save $150 Off Cuisinart Food Processor, 25% Off Other Small Appliances (Feb 3)
- Toad ‘n’ Turtle Pubhouse & Grill: $49 for Dinner for Two ($84.50 Value)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 4 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Flash Sale – 15% Off Coupon Code (Feb 4)
- Groupon.com: Our Biggest Sale – Up to 80% Off Thousands of Deals (Feb 4)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Up to 70% Off Gifts for Her (Feb 4)
- Eleyyc: $250 for Eyebrow Microblading with a Touch-Up Session ($400 Value)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until Mar 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 5 Deals

- Pure Health Chiropractic: $20.50 for One or $40.50 for Two Deep-Tissue Laser Therapy Sessions, or Chiropractic (Up to 69% Off)
- Cannabis and Hemp Expo: $9 for one two-day ticket. April 7-8 (up to $15 value)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $17 for One or $32 for Two Medium Pizzas or $34 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 36% Off)
- Last Chance: Lindt & Sprüngli – $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 5 – 11)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Women’s & Kids’ Swimwear (Feb 5)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 5-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 6 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment.com – Flash Sale – All 2018 Coupon Books $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 40% Off Women’s Boxed Bras & Panties, Sleepwear (Feb 6)
- WestJet: Valentine`s Day Seat Sale (Book by Feb 8)
- Maid of Honour Cleaning: $69 for House Cleaning. Two Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- Toad ‘n’ Turtle Pubhouse & Grill: $49 for Dinner for Two ($84.50 Value)
- Sparks Fresh: $9 for Food and Drink for Two or $18 for Four (40% Off)
-LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 5-6)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 7 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Feb 7-8)
- Canada Weed Dispensary: 20% Off Guru Vape Pens, or 10% Off Sitewide Coupon Code (Feb 7-14)
- Iced Earth – The Incorruptible World Tour: $32.50 for one general admission ticket on, Saturday, March 3, at 8:30 p.m. (up to $38.73 value)
- Mabel Beauty Care: $26 for One Microdermabrasion and/or Ultrasound Peeling (Up to 72% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $35 for Indian Dinner Buffet for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)
- REMINDER: Entertainment.com – Flash Sale – All 2018 Coupon Books $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 7)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Up to 60% Select Furniture (Feb 7)
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 8 Deals

- Tim Hortons: RRRoll Up The Rim To Win is Back! (Until Mar 28)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Up to 73% Off 14K White Gold Diamond Necklaces (Feb 8)
- Torch Fitness: $19.99 for One-Month Pass ($89 Value)
- Maid of Honour Cleaning: $69 for House Cleaning. Two Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- China Rose Restaurant: $29 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $58 for Four, Valid Monday–Friday (31% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Entertainment.com – Flash Sale – All 2018 Coupon Books $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Feb 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 9 Deals

- I need a favour! Please help vote Golden Inn Restaurant for Best Late Night Eats in Calgary
- Hudson’s Bay: 25% Off 2018 Canadian Olympic Team Collection (Feb 9-11)
- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Massages, Spas, Dinner & More (Feb 9-10)
- Blog Update: Upgrading to a new Powerful Dedicated Server!
- Trio Motors: $25 for $50 Worth of Automotive or Watercraft Service/Repair (Up to 50% Off)
- The Baking Shops Creative Sweets: $25 for One or $19 for Two Dozen Assorted Sweets or $39 for a 10 Inch Custom Cake (Up to 68% Off)
- NAPA AUTOPRO: $39 for Car Maintenance Services. Six Options Available (Up to 72% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Almost All Women’s Tops (Feb 9)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 10)
- WestJet: Valentine`s Day Sale – Extended (Book by Feb 14)
- Rexall: 20% Off Gift Cards to Boston Pizza, PetSmart, David’s Tea and Pizza 73/Pizza Pizza (Feb 9-15)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 9-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 12 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Flash Sale – Go Canada Go! 18% Off Coupon Code (Feb 11-12)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Women’s Dresses & Suits, 40% Off Outerwear (Feb 12)
- Beautiful Beyond: $69 for RF Tightening and Lifting or European Facials (Up to 65% Off)
- Torch Fitness: $19.99 for One-Month Pass ($89 Value)
- Optiks International: $19 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 12-18)
- McDonald’s: $1 for Any Size McCafé Premium Roast Coffee (Feb 5 – Mar 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Show Your Love Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 13-14)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Buy More, Save More For Him – Up to 35% Off (Feb 13)
- Xtreme Auto & Truck Sales: $29.99 for Car Services. Three Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- Complete Laser Spa and Beauty: $89 for Spa Pampering Package for One or $165 for Two (Up to 60% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off)
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping All Orders, No Minimum Spend (Feb 12-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 14 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Valentine’s Event – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 13-14)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $55 for One Dermaplaning Treatment with Optional Chemical Peel (Up to 60% Off)
- Muscle Management Massage: $39 for One or $109 for Three 60-Minute Swedish or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 60% Off)
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $15.50 for Intro to Pole or Aerial Trial Class ($25 Value)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 14)
- Hudson’s Bay: Happy Valentine’s Day – Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 15 Deals

- Groupon.com: Cold Weather, Hot Sale – Up to 80% Off Local Deals (Feb 15-16)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $17.76 + Extra 15% Off 2 or More + Free Shipping (Up to 65% Off)
- Muscle Management Massage: $39 for One or $109 for Three 60-Minute Swedish or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 60% Off)
- Why Knot Therapeutic Massage: $55 for One or $149 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 48% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One or $82 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 32% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Bath Towels & More (Feb 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 16 Deals

- GAP: Up to 50% Off Everything + Extra 20% Off Everything & Free Shipping All Orders (Feb 16-19)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $180 for Shiseido Bio-Performance LiftDynamic Cream (Feb 16)
- Health Energy Works: $46 for One or $82 for Two Reflexology Sessions (Up to 59% Off)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $55 for One Dermaplaning Treatment with Optional Chemical Peel (Up to 60% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $18 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $27 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 79% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (Feb 15-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 17-18)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Select Bedding (Feb 17)
- Healthy Initiatives: $82.50 for Three or $124 for Six Acupuncture Treatments with Initial Consultation (Up to 66% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $49 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 27% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 17)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Great Savings on Samsung Smartphones, Smart Home Products & More (Feb 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 18 Deals

- Unwind Therapeutic & Laser Spa: $199 for Eyebrow Microblading with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 60% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Group: $20.50 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 17-18)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $49 for Hudson’s Bay Company Collection Throws – Save $50 (Feb 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 19 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 19-20)
- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Up to 20% Off Coupon Code (Feb 19-25)
- Belle Visage: $219 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading ($600 Value)
- Soap & More: $39 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $69 for Two (Up to 54% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $27 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 19-25)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 19-20)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $99 for Any Size Sealy Duvet, 60% Off Select Pillows & Duvets (Feb 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 20 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 19-20)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Select Activewear, 25% Off Men’s Sneakers (Feb 20)
- Basha Foods International: $13.99 for 2 lbs of Gourmet Baklava Sweets (36% Off)
- Dermaly: $45 for One or $135 for Three 60-Minute Minute O2 Glow Facials with 30-Minute Consultation (Up to 53% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $149 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 38% Off)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Great Savings on Cameras, Telescopes & More (Feb 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 21 Deals

- WestJet: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Econo Base Fares (Feb 21)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Save up to 74% Off Select Luggage (Feb 21)
- Downtown Flowers: $36.99 for Birthday Flower Arrangement with Vase (35% Off)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $59 for Four-Wheel Alignment ($160 Value)
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment: $86 for Two, $153 for Four, or $191 for Six Vitamin C Facials (Up to 68% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 21)
- Groupon.com: Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Feb 21-22)
- Entertainment.com: 50% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Feb 21-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 22 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Feb 22)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – 40% Off Men’s Suits, Boys’ Dresswear & More (Feb 22)
- Basha Foods International: $44.99 for Halal Boneless Chicken Breasts (25% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $45 for One or $114 for Three Hydrating Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 70% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $35 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $61 for Four (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 23 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 25% Off Clearance – Total Savings up to 80% Off (Feb 23-25)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Feb 23-24)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $59 for One or $159 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 58% Off)
- MVP Modern Barbers – Kensington: $25 for One or $45 for Two Men’s Hall-of-Fame Haircuts (Up to 38% Off)
- Clay Oven: $16 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 38% Off)
- Best Buy: Winter Sale (Fab 23 – Mar 1)
- LivingSocial.com: Customer Appreciation – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Feb 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 24 Deals

- Vio Spa Salon: $29 for One or $85 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 56% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $78 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 24)
- Toys R Us: 15% Off Entire Regular Priced Purchase (Feb 23-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 25 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Biggest Sale – 29% Off Coupon Code for 29 Medals (Feb 25)
- Groupon.com: Amazing Sale Alert – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Feb 25-26)
- Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre: $498 for One or $917 for Two Cold-Laser Lipo Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 69% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $36 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- WagJag.com: Extra 15% Off Promotional Code (Feb 24-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Sale $39.99-$59.99 Women’s Jeans (Feb 26)
- LiLyDermis: $78 for One, $167 for Two, or $239 for Three Radio-Frequency Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 61% Off)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $23 for Three Small, $26 for Medium, or $28 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 42% Off)
- Sbarro: $13 for One or $26 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (45% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 26 – Mar 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 27 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $15 + Extra 15% Off 2 or More + Free Shipping (Up to 70% Off)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Feb 27-28)
- Jolie Peau: $95 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Cocktails ‘n Canvas: $25 for Admission to a Painting Party (Up to 46% Off)
- Calgary Power Cleaning: $159 for Removal of a Quarter- or $189 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 46% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – Women’s Bras 2 for $50, 25% Off Lingerie (Feb 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 28 Deals

- WestJet: Today Only – Extra 22% Off Birthday Sale (Book by Feb 28)
- Royale: $39 for Dinner for Two or $78 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $85 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 23% Off)
- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $179 for Three Custom-Made Egyptian Cotton Dress Shirts or $599 for an Italian Wool Suit. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Feb 28)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s New Springs Arrivals (Feb 28)
- Air Canada: North America Sale (Book by Feb 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 1 Deals

- Groupon.com: Savings to Rave About – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Mar 1-2)
- Hudson’s Bay: Deal of the Day – $199.99 for Mikasa 40-Piece Dinnerware Set – Save $600 (Mar 1)
- Doll Headz Beauty Studio: $209 for One Microblading Session ($500 Value)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $45 for One Vitamin C or Dermabrasion Facial ($110 Value)
- Century Casino Calgary: $12 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $21 for Four (Up to 62% Off)
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 (Until Mar 11)
- WestJet: Birthday Sale – 80% of WesJet Flights on Sale (Book by Mar 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 2 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Baby Days – 30% Off Baby & Kids’ Clothing & Gear, 20% Off Toys
- Pillaris Aesthetics: $79 for One, $159 for Two, or $249 for Three Customized IPL Photo Facials with Consultation (Up to 68% Off)
- Renovations The Spa For Men: $45 for One or $90 for Two Mani-Pedis (Up to 46% Off)
- NAPA AUTOPRO: $39 for Car Maintenance Services. Six Options Available (Up to 72% Off)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $42 with New Coupons
- Air Canada: Limited Time Sale (Book by Mar 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 3-4)
- God’s Will Tailor and Alteration Shop: $20 for $40 Worth of Clothing Alterations (50% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $35 for Indian Dinner Buffet for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 4 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (Mar 4)
- Entertainment.com: 50% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Mar 3-5)
- Essence Beauty Parlor & Spa: $135 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 91% Off)
- Torch Fitness: $19.99 for One-Month Pass ($89 Value)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until Apr 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 5 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Up to 20% Off Coupon Code (Mar 5-11)
- WestJet: Birthday Sale Extended- Over Million Seats Still on Sale (Book by Mar 6)
- The Essence Beauty Parlor & Spa: $89 for One or $155 for Two Regular or $210 for Luxury Spa Packages (Up to 68% Off)
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $55 for Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning (63% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 5-11)
- Groupon.com: Sale of the Spring – Up to 80% Off Springtime Fun (Mar 5-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 6 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment.com – Flash Sale – All 2018 Coupon Books $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until April 15)
- The Essence Beauty Parlor & Spa: $103 for One 60-Minute Laser Teeth-Whitening Treatment ($250 Value)
- The Essence Beauty Parlor & Spa: $23 for Spa Manicures and Pedicures. Five Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Mar 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local, 10% Off Getaways and Goods Promo Code (Mar 7-8)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Activewear (Mar 7)
- Royal Canadian Family Circus: $35 for two general-admission tickets. June 15–17 (up to $57.75 value)
- WTM Fitness: $61.50 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $34.50 for Pedicure for One or $67 for Two (Up to 48% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 7)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Huge Savings on Cameras, Headphones, Luggage & More (Mar 7)
- WestJet: Birthday Seat Sale – Extended Again (Book by Mar 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 8 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Women’s Day – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Mar 8)
- GAP: Friends & Family Sale – 40% Off Everything + Free Shipping All Orders (Mar 7-13)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $59 for Laser Hair Removal. Five Options Available (Up to 82% Off)
- Fox Foto: $30 for a Maternity Photo Session ($270 Value)
- DM’s Photography: $27 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off)
- IKEA: Kitchen Event – Get up to 20% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Kitchen Purchases (Mar 5 – Apr 16)
- Banana Republic: Friends & Family Event – 40% Off Regular Priced Items (Mar 7-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 9 Deals

- Groupon.com: Super Sized Sale – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants & More (Mar 9-10)
- Color Me Mine Uptown: $18 for Ceramics Painting for One or $28 for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 53% Off)
- DermNurse: $91 for One Fat Reduction & Skin Tightening Treatment for Abdomen, Neck, or Thighs (Up to 61% Off)
- Optiks International: $19 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (Mar 8-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 10 Deals

- LiLyDermis Cosmetics: $43 for Microdermabrasion Facial Packages. Seven Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 10)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Savings on TVs, Home Audio, Home Theatre Seating & More (Mar 10)
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promotional Code (Mar 9-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 11 Deals

- Starwood Preferred Guest (SPG) Credit Card by American Express: Get 20,000 Welcome Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 11-12)
- Body & Brain Wellness: $9 for One, $25 for Three, or $39 for Five Body and Brain Classes (Up to 61% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $30 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($60 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 12 Deals

- Canada Weed Dispensary: Up to 20% Off Coupon Code (Mar 12-18)
- LivingSocial.com: Today Only – Extra 20% Off Dining, Activities, Live Events & Travel (Mar 12)
- Roman Exteriors and Maintenance: $189 for Pressure Washing for a One- or $299 for Two-Story House (Up to 42% Off)
- Color Me Mine Uptown: $18 for Ceramics Painting for One or $28 for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 53% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $49 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 27% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 11-12)
- REMINDER: SPG Credit Card by Amex: Get 20,000 Welcome Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 12-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 13 Deals

- The Essence Beauty Parlor & Spa: $29 for One or $59 for Four Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 85% Off)
- Body & Brain Wellness: $9 for One, $25 for Three, or $39 for Five Body and Brain Classes (Up to 61% Off)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $161 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (50% Off)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Get up to 60% Off (Mar 13-19)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local, 10% Off Getaways and Goods Promo Code (Mar 13-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Mar 14)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $16 + Extra 20% Off 2 or More + Free Shipping (Up to 68% Off)
- Upper Deck Public House: $12 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare or Pizza. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- The Jolly Table: $24.95 for Five- or $45.99 for Ten-Pack of SuperQuickers Stir Fry Meals (Up to 43% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $25 for $50 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 13-14)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 15 Deals

- WestJet: Flash Sale – Huge Deals to Mexico (Today Only March 15)
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2018/03/westjet-flash-sale-huge-deals-to-mexico-today-only-march-15.html
- Athlima Fitness: $29 for Five or $49 for One-Month Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Up to 71% Off)
- Upper Deck Public House: $12 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare or Pizza. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Muscle Management Massage: $39 for One or $109 for Three 60-Minute Swedish or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 60% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Get Lucky Sale – Save up to 80% Off Thousands of Deals (Mar 15-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 16 Deals

- Capoeira Camará: $19 for Capoeira Classes. Five Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Decodex Massage Therapy: $35 for One 60- or $49 for 90-Minute Swedish or Deep-Tissue Massage (Up to 53% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 41% Off)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Mar 16-18)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Select Regular Priced Items Promo Code (Mar 15-18)
- TheBay.com: $25 Off Promo Code on $175+ Purchase (Mar 16-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (Mar 17-18)
- Sport Chek: 2 Day In-Store Only Sale – Up to 25% Off (Mar 17-18)
- Row17: $102 for One Month of Unlimited Classes or $50.50 for 10 Weekday Morning Classes (Up to 72% Off)
- Toad ‘n’ Turtle Pubhouse & Grill: $49 for Dinner for Two ($84.50 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 18 Deals

- Airbnb.ca: FREE $45 CAD Travel Credit
- Pura Vida Body Sugaring: $45 for One, $85 for Two, or $119 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 50% Off)
- Fatburger: $16 for Two Fatburgers with Cheddar Cheese and Two Orders of Skin-On Fries ($25.34 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 19 Deals

- Groupon.com: Spring Fling Sale – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants, Goods & More (Mar 19-20)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)
- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $14 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 54% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $36 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 20 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Men’s Spring Suiting (Mar 20)
- Sport Chek: End of Season Clearance Event (Mar 20-22)
- enduraHEALTH: $49 for Massage. Two Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- YYC Detail: $59 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 26% Off)
- Royale: $39 for Dinner for Two or $78 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Entertainment.com: 50% Off All 2018 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Mar 20-26)
- WestJet: Spring Seat Sale (Book by Mar 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 21-25)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local, 10% Off Getaways and Goods Promo Code (Mar 21-22)
- Outcome Nutrition: $49 for Nutrition Assessment with Optional Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- ChiQue Pharma Skin Body Weight Control Clinic: $124 for Four Body-Sculpting Treatments ($380 Value)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 21)
- Nike.com: More Styles up to 30% Off Sale
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Mar 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 22 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Friends & Family Event – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 21-22)
- Miracles Beauty & Wellness Centre: $59 for Hair Services. Two Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- VRKADE Helios: $37.50 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $72 for Four or $297 for Up to Eight People (Up to 30% Off)
- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 50% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 21-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 23 Deals

- Naturalizer: Friends & Family Event – Extra 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Mar 23-26)
- Groupon.com: Amazing Sale Alert – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Mar 23-24)
- Cultiva Beauty: $35 for Hairstyling Services. Two Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- Peppa Pig Live!: “Peppa Pig’s Surprise”: One G-Pass on Friday, April 20, at 6 p.m., starting from $37 (35% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $73 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $138 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 24 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $12 + Free Shipping (Up to 76% Off)
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $38 for Manicure and Regular Pedicure (Up to 67% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $26 for One, $78 for Three, or $130 for Five Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 24)
- Mark’s: Storewide Sale – Extra 20% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Mar 23-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 25 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things to Do, Fitness & More (Mar 25-26)
- Calgary Woman’s Show: $7 for one general-admission ticket (up to $14 value)
- Bare Esthetics and Beauty Equipment: $149 for One or $298 for Two Cryolipolysis (Fat Freezing) Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- LAST DAY: Hudson’s Bay – Friends & Family – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 21-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 26 Deals

- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Everything Promo Code (Mar 25-26)
- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: 10% Off Sitewide Coupon Code (Mar 26 – Apr 1)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19.50 for Shellac Manicure, or $41.50 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 48% Off)
- Basha Foods International: $13.99 for 2 lbs of Gourmet Baklava Sweets (36% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 27 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Mar 27-28)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local, 10% Off Getaways and Goods Promo Code (Mar 27-28)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $14 + Extra 20% Off 2 or More + Free Shipping (Up to 72% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails: $55.50 for One Shellac Manicure and Regular Pedicure (42% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- Sbarro: $14 for One or $28 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (41% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Beauty, Spas, Activities, Dining, Live Events, Fitness & Travel (Mar 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 28 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off For Her – Dresses, Swimwear, Apparel & More (Mar 28)
- Deerfoot Meadows Optometry: $20 for $200 Towards a Complete Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Glasses (90% Off)
- Calgary Woman’s Show: $7 for one general-admission ticket (up to $14 value)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $17 for One or $32 for Two Medium Pizzas or $34 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottles of Soda (Up to 36% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Mar 28)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Mar 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 29 Deals

- WestJet: Seat Sale – 15% Off Econo, Up to 30% Off Plus (Book by Apr 1)
- Groupon.com: Bonus Savings Blowout – Up to 80% Off Dining, Spas, Activities & More (Mar 29-20)
- Three Peaks Clinic: $45 for One 60- or $65 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 57% Off)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $18 for Shellac Manicure, or $38 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 52% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $43 for 5 or $52 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 68% Off)
- Best Buy: Today Only – VIP Sale (Mar 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – $30 Massage Day (Mar 30)
- Chinook CrossFit: $27 for Two Weeks or $63 for 30 Days of Unlimited CrossFit Classes with One Basics Class (Up to 88% Off)
- The Esthetic Connection: $207 for Microblading (Up to 59% Off)
- Elevate Life: $115 for Six Lightsheer Diode Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $180 for a Medium, or $272 for a Large Area (Up to 84% Off)
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Until Apr 2)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Select Destinations (Book by Apr 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 31 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things to Do, Fitness & More (Mar 31 – Apr 1)
- Fitness Canada Physio and Massage Center: $65 for One or $169 for Three 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Massages (Up to 44% Off)
- Clay Oven: $16 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 38% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 31)
- Best Buy: Spring Sale (Mar 30 – Apr 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 1 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Accessories (Apr 1)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $75 for One or $149 for Two IPL Facials (Up to 50% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $67.50 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until Apr 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off (Apr 2-3)
- Master Chocolat: $12.99 for Chocolate Treats (Up to 30% Off)
- Bitanya Salon: $39 for Haircut, Deep Conditioning, Shampoo, Blow-Dry, and $69 for Partial or $85 for Full Highlights (Up to 69% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 3 Deals

- Canada Weed Dispensary: 20% Off Ed & Bills Edibles Candy Bags (Apr 2-8)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 2-3)
- Volleydome GYM: $39 for One or $75 for Two Hours of Basketball Court Rental (Up to 38% Off)
- Fight2Fitness: $20 for 30 Kickboxing and Fitness Classes ($299 Value)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $35 for Indian Dinner Buffet for Two or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 2-3)
- WestJet: Seat Sale (Book by Apr 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Apr 4-5)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to 40% Off Designer Watches, Extra 25% Off Code (Apr 4)
- Reflections Car Wash: $59 for Interior and Exterior Detail. Six Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- Varsity Natural Health Center: $27 for One or $49 for Two 30-Minute Reflexology Sessions (Up to 51% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Air Canada: Worldwide Spring Sale (Book by Apr 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 5 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 5)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $69 for One or $195 for Three Chemical Peels for Face and Neck (Up to 41% Off)
- Reflections Car Wash: $75 for Interior and Exterior Detail. Six Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $78 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (Apr 5-18)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do & More (Apr 6-7)
- WestJet: Seat Sale Extended (Book by Apr 10)
- Waves of Ki Energy Work: $49 for One 60-Minute Reiki Session or $55 for 45-Minute Raindrop Therapy (Up to 42% Off)
- Volleydome GYM: $39 for One or $75 for Two Hours of Basketball Court Rental (Up to 38% Off)
- China Rose Restaurant: $29 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $58 for Four, Valid Monday–Friday (31% Off)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until May 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 7 Deals

- OK Tire: $49 for Car Maintenance Package. Three Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- The Home of OM: $12.50 for One or $31 for Three 15-Minute Chair Massages (Up to 66% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do & More (Apr 6-7)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 7)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 6-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 8 Deals

- Groupon.com: Super Sized Sale – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants & More (Apr 8-9)
- Warrior Path: $49 for Five-Class Pass or $39 for One Month of Unlimited Martial Arts Classes (Up to 74% Off)
- NAPA AUTOPRO: $39 for Car Maintenance Services. Six Options Available (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 9 Deals

- The Home of OM: $39 for One 60-Minute Therapeutic, Relaxation, Visceral, or Cranial Sacral Massage (Up to 59% Off)
- Waves of Ki Energy Work: $49 for One 60-Minute Reiki Session or $55 for 45-Minute Raindrop Therapy (Up to 42% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $27 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 9-15)
- SPG Credit Card by American Express: Get 20,000 Welcome Bonus Starpoints = 5 Free Nights

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 10 Deals

- WestJet: Flash Sale – Save up to 15% Off Discount Code (Apr 10)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off (Apr 10-11)
- Steve Miller Band with Peter Frampton at Scotiabank Saddledome: One G-Pass on Friday, April 20, at 7:30 p.m., starting from $58 (Up to 40% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 51% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Customer Appreciation – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 10-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Must-Haves (Apr 11)
- Xtreme Auto & Truck Sales: $55 for Car Services. Three Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- Warrior Path: $49 for Five-Class Pass or $39 for One Month of Unlimited Martial Arts Classes (Up to 74% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Up to an Extra 20% Off Sitewide Sale (Apr 10-11)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 11)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Apr 12)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Savings on Computers & Home Office Essentials (Apr 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Food & Drink, Things to Do & More (Apr 12-13)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $10.40 + Free Shipping (Up to 79% Off)
- Green Chili Grill: $38 for Complete Dinner for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 27% Off)
- Steve Miller Band with Peter Frampton at Scotiabank Saddledome: One G-Pass on Friday, April 20, at 7:30 p.m., starting from $37.50 (Up to 50% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $16 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 41% Off)
- WestJet: North America Seat Ssale (Book by Apr 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season + Free Shipping Friday (Apr 13)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Iced Espresso Beverage (Apr 13, 2pm – Close)
- Hair Studio Mission: $19 for Men’s Haircut and Shave Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Prime Auto Repair: $75 for Synthetic Oil Change with Multi-Point Inspection. 2 Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $49.95 for Winter Tire Swap for Tires Already on Rims or $89.95 for Not on Rims (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 14 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: 420 Flash Sale – 20% Off Coupon Code (Apr 14)
- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 14-15)
- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Weekend-Only Offers (Apr 13-15)
- Beauté Zen: $45 for One or $89 for Two European Facials (Up to 36% Off)
- Toad ‘n’ Turtle Pubhouse & Grill: $49 for Dinner for Two ($84.50 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 15 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Best Weekend Ever – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 14-15)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $25 for Shellac Manicure and Optional Classic or Shellac Pedicure or Foot Detox (Up to 51% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $49 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 27% Off)
- Last Chance: Green Chili Grill – $38 for Complete Dinner for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 27% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 14-15)
- Aritzia.com: Lighten Up Sale – 30-60% Off (Apr 12- 16)
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promotional Code (Apr 14-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 16 Deals

- Groupon.com: Deductions on Deals – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (Apr 16-18)
- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: 420 Sale – 10% Off Coupon Code (Apr 15-20)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 51% Off)
- Hair Studio Mission: $20 for One or $35 for Two Women’s Haircut, Blow-Dries, and Styles (Up to 56% Off)
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $95 for Six LHR Treatments on a Small, $115 for Medium, $250 for Large, or $288 for XL Area (Up to 88% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 17 Deals

- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $88 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 65% Off)
- Ctrl V: $19 for 60-Minute Virtual Reality Experience for One, $35 for Two, or $69 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Royale: $39 for Dinner for Two or $78 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Apr 17-19)
- WestJet: 3-Day Seat Sale (Book by Apr 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 18 Deals

- Barlow Massage Therapy: $49 for 60- or $79 for 90-Minute Massage (Up to 39% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $89 for Men’s Spa and Salon Packages. Four Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 18)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Apr 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 19-20)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $15 + Free Shipping (Up to 70% Off)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $66 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $7 for One or $15 for Three Eyebrow Threading Sessions (Up to 50% Off)
- Muscle Management Massage: $39 for One or $109 for Three 60-Minute Swedish or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 20 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Happy 420 Flash Sale – 20% Off Coupon Code (Apr 20)
- Esso: $39 for Price Privileges Fuel Discount Card for $0.05 Off Per Litre for 1000 or $75 for 2000 Litres (Up to 25% Off)
- Barlow Massage Therapy: $49 for 60- or $79 for 90-Minute Massage (Up to 39% Off)
- Athlima Fitness: $29 for Five or $49 for One-Month Unlimited Boot Camp Classes (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 21 Deals

- West Side Yoga: Yoga Classes. Three Options Available (Up to 63% Off)
- Alexis Laser: $30 for One or $89 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 63% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Food & Drink, Things to Do & More Promo Code (Apr 21-22)
- Triwood Community: $59 for 10 or $99 for 20 Cycling Classes (Up to 75% Off)
- Clay Oven: $17 for Lunch Buffet for Two. Valid Monday-Wednesday (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 23-24)
- Calgary College of Traditional Chinese Medicine and Acupuncture: $29 for 1 or $50 for 2 Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 50% Off)
- Esso: $39 for Price Privileges Fuel Discount Card for $0.05 Off Per Litre for 1000 or $75 for 2000 Litres (Up to 25% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $149 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 38% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 23-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 24 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment.com – Flash Sale – All 2018 Coupon Books $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- Unique Abstract Acrylic Art: $39 for Regular or Shellac Mani-Pedi. Four Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- enduraHEALTH: $49 for Massage. Two Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $67.50 for Four (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 25 Deals

- Groupon.com: Great Big Groupon Sale (Apr 25-26)
- Reiki Zen Den: $39 for One, $69 for Two or $99 for Three Reiki Healing Sessions (Up to 49% Off)
- Skyline Luge Calgary: $16 for Luge Rides. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $43 for 5 or $52 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 68% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Apr 25)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Great Savings on Cameras, Headphones, Luggage & More (Apr 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 26 Deals

- Sport Chek: 4 Day Sale – Doorcrashers up to 50% Off (Apr 26-29)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Handcrafted Iced Espresso Beverage (Apr 26, 2pm – Close)
- Born Beautiful Laser Clinic & Spa: $31 for Teeth-Whitening Sessions. Five Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Unique Abstract Acrylic Art: $39 for Regular or Shellac Mani-Pedi. Four Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: Up to 74% Off Microdermabrasions or Peels
- A&W: Teen Burger for $3.50 (Until Apr 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Apr 27-28)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $12 + Extra 30% Off 2 or More Books + Free Shipping (Up to 76% Off)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $89.99 for Oil Change and Seasonal Service Package ($199.99 Value)
- Three Peaks Clinic: $45 for One 60- or $65 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 57% Off)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services Inc: $35 for Two or $49 for Three Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (Up to 61% Off)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $52 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 28 Deals

- LivingSocial.com: Season’s Savings Event – Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 27-28)
- Saint Collective Beauty Co: $25 for One or $39 for Three Brow Waxing and Tinting, or $69 for Three Brow Waxing Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- Watch Warehouse: $6 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 50% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do, and More Promo Code (Apr 29-30)
- Velocyraptor Indoor Cycling: $39 for 5, $69 for 10, $119 for 20, or $45 for One-Month Unlimited Indoor Cycling Classes (Up to 73% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 30 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 40% Off Shoes & Women’s Apparel + Final Week of Bay Days (Until May 3)
- Skyline Luge Calgary: $16 for Luge Rides. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $59 for Laser Hair Removal. Five Options Available (Up to 82% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $50 for Indian Dinner Buffet with Signature Drinks for Two or $99 for Four at Weekends (Up to 29% Off)
- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do, and More Promo Code (Apr 29-30)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 30 – May 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 1 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off + Free Shipping (May 1)
- Groupon.com: Just for Mom Sale – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants, Activities & More (May 1-2)
- Ceroc Calgary: $20 for Six Weekly Dance Classes for One or $35 for Two (Up to 73% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $48 for Teeth Whitening with optional Sensitivity Treatment (Up to 52% Off)
- Color Me Mine Uptown: $18 for Ceramics Painting for One or $30 for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- WestJet: Today Only – Save up to 15% Off Discount Code (May 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 2 Deals

- McDonald’s: Today is McHappy Day (May 2)
- Hudson’s Bay: Birthday Sale – Up to 25% Off Iconic Stripes Collection (May 2)
- D Rhythm to the Soul Dance: $39 for 5, $75 for 10, or $105 for Eight-Week Unlimited Drop-In Dance Classes (Up to 52% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $25 for Shellac Manicure and Optional Classic or Shellac Pedicure or Foot Detox (Up to 51% Off)
- Upper Deck Public House: $11 for $20 Worth of Pub Fare or Pizza. Three Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 2)
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale (May 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 3 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Last Day of Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season (May 3)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off (May 3-4)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Frappuccino Blended Beverage (May 3, 2pm – Close)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $49 for Choice of One or $139 for Three Facials, or $89 for Mother’s Day Special Package (Up to 54% Off)
- Calgary College of Traditional Chinese Medicine and Acupuncture: $29 for 1 or $50 for 2 Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 50% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio and Massage Center: $65 for One or $169 for Three 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Massages (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 4 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All 2018 Coupon Books $9 + Free Shipping (Up to 82% Off)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 3-4)
- Universal Talent Connection: $80 for Three or $155 for Six Acting Improv Drop-In Classes (Up to 48% Off)
- The Home of OM: $36.50 for 90-Minute Float Sessions (Up to 37% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- Links of GlenEagles: BOGO 2 For 1 – Free Golf When You Bring a Friend (May 1-31)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (May 3-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 5 Deals

- Changes Spa and Salon: $89 for Men’s Spa and Salon Packages. Four Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $78 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 6 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 5-6)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $99.99 for Martha Stewart Dutch Oven with Bonus – Save $130 (May 6)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $29 for One or $55 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 45% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $49.95 for Winter Tire Swap for Tires Already on Rims or $89.95 for Not on Rims (Up to 50% Off)
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale (May 5-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – $30 Massage Day (May 7)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Towels (May 7)
- Rugged Maniac 5K Obstacle Race: $49 for Entry for One Person on July 28 ($100 Value)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $89 for Men’s Spa and Salon Packages. Four Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – $179.99 Men’s Calvin Klein Suits – Save $345 (May 8)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Massages & Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do, and More (May 8-9)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $12 for Eyebrow Threading with Optional Tinting (Up to 45% Off)
- Hair Studio Mission: $19 for Men’s Haircut and Shave Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Toad ‘n’ Turtle Pubhouse & Grill: $49 for Dinner for Two ($84.50 Value)
- Air Canada: Mother’s Day Sale (Book by May 10)
- WestJet: The Giant Seat Sale (Book by May 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 9 Deals

- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until June 10)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – Up to 70% Off Diamonds, Pearls & More (May 9)
- Naseir’s Nails: $32 for Manicure or $59 for Pedicure. Four Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- The Home of OM: $39 for One 60-Minute Therapeutic, Relaxation, Visceral, or Cranial Sacral Massage (Up to 59% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $17 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 37% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 10 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Frappuccino Beverage (May 10, 2pm – Close)
- Groupon.com: Just for Mom Sale – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants, Activities & More (May 10-11)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Tops (May 10)
- The Military Museums: $16 for Admission for Two or $28 for Four People (Up to 53% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $51 for One or $131 for Three European Facials (Up to 66% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- Air Canada: The World Is Big, So Is Our Sale (Book by May 15)
- Sport Chek: 4 Day Sale – 25% Off Women’s Clothing & Shoes (May 10-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 11 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – 75% Off Luggage (May 11)
- No Doubt Beauty: $249 for Microblading with Four-Six Week Touch Up or $149 for Microblading Annual Touch Up (Up to 58% Off)
- Saint Collective Beauty Co: $25 for One or $39 for Three Brow Waxing and Tinting, or $69 for Three Brow Waxing Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- Muscle Management Massage: $36 for One or $101 for Three 60-Minute Swedish or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 63% Off)
- McDonald’s: Summer Drink Days – $1 Any Size Soft Drink & More

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do, & More Promo Code (May 12-13)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today Only – Up to 50% Off Dresses (May 12)
- Warrior Packs Fitness: $15.50 for Two or $20.50 for Four Weeks of Evening Boot Camp Classes (Up to 89% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $20 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 13 Deals

- Groupon.com: Last Minute Gifts for Mom – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants, Activities & More (May 13)
- Hair Restoration Services Of Calgary: $204 for 10 or $393 for 20 Laser Hair Restoration Sessions (Up to 70% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $26 for One, $78 for Three, or $130 for Five Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 14 Deals

- Groupon.com: Today Only – Spring Fling Sale – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants, Goods & More (May 14)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $49 for One 60-Min, or $65 for One or $125 for Two 90-Min Ayurveda Facials with Face Massage (Up to 82% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails: $47 for One European Facial with Optional One Gel Manicure (Up to 58% Off)
- Royale: $39 for Dinner for Two or $78 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 14-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do, & More (May 15-16)
- VR Kade: $285 for Virtual Reality Experience for Eight (Up to 32% Off)
- Cultiva Beauty: $35 for Hairstyling Services. Two Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $49 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 27% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Dresses & More (May 16)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $235 for 3D Microblading for Both Eyebrows with Optional Touch-Up (Up to 52% Off)-- - 
- Chinook Massage Centre: $45 for 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage or $65 for Elevation Massage Package (Up to 52% Off)
- No Doubt Beauty: $69 for Full Set of Synthetic Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Refill (Up to 42% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 16)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Save Big on Select Laptops & Accessories (May 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 17 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – $3 for Any Grande Frappuccino Beverage (May 17, 2pm – Close)
- GROUPON: Today Only – The Price is Nice Sale – Up to 80% Off Dining, Spas, Activities & More (May 17)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $85 for Microneedling on a Small Area or $295 for on Stretch Marks, or Pregnancy Marks (Up to 51% Off)
- Roots2 Reflexology: $75 for Facial Reflexology with Reiki Session. Three Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- WestJet: The Giant Seat Sale Extended (Book by May 17)
- Bench: Family & Friends Sale – 40-50% Off Everything (Until May 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (May 18-19)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $169 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $329 for Two (Up to 31% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $49 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photo Facials (Up to 84% Off)
- Le Soleil Spa: $62 for One or $169 for Three European Facials with Access to Hotel Amenities (Up to 44% Off)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (May 18-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 19 Deals

- Glow Beauty Institute: $51 for One or $131 for Three Acne Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 65% Off)
- MetaBody: $20 for One 30-Class Yoga & Fitness Pass or $30 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Printable Coupons (Until May 27)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 19)
- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 15% Off Sitewide with Hudson’s Bay Credit Card (May 18-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals, Extra 20% Off Local Deals (May 20-21)
- Coco’s Esthetics: $36.50 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- Soul Float: $39 for One or $78 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 35% Off)
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promotional Code (May 19-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 21 Deals

- Warrior Packs: $49 for One or Two Months of Unlimited Outdoor Boot Camp Classes Plus One or $88 for Two Indoor Sessions (Up to 77% Off)
- Cultiva Beauty: $35 for Hairstyling Services. Two Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- Flex Haus: $47 for 10 Drop-In Fitness Classes or $40.50 for a One Month Gold Club Membership (Up to 73% Off)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spa Deals, Extra 20% Off Local Deals (May 20-21)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 21-27)
- LivingSocial.com: Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (May 20-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 22 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Baby Week Sale – Up to 30% Off
- New Skin Beauty Studio: $185 for Fibroblasting Skin-Tightening Treatment for Crow’s Feet or $315 for Upper Lids (Up to 51% Off)
- Mexifest: $8 for Admission for One, $15 for Two, or $29 for Four People to Mexifest on July 6–7 (Up to 28% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Group: $18 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale – Up to 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bed & Bath (May 23)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $9.99 + Extra 30% Off 2 or More Books + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- Groupon.com: Amazing Sale Alert – Price Cuts on 50,000 Deals Nationwide (May 22-23)
- Steep Canyon Rangers with Birds of Chicago: $28 for Seating: first balcony; second balcony; main floor centre; main floor right-centre or left-centre; main left or right terrace on Friday, June 22, at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 50% Off)
- Yuk Yuk’s: $21 for Standup Comedy for Two. June 10, 2018 – September 30, 2018 (Up to 50% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $18 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (May 23)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Save up to 15% Off Coupon Code (May 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 24 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 24-25)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Handcrafted Espresso Beverage (May 24, 2pm – Close)
- Yuva Aesthetics & Wellness: $149 for Two or $177 for Three Laser Genesis Treatments with Cool Peel and Skin Therapy (Up to 80% Off)
- Foothills Orchid Society: $10 for Two or $20 for Four Tickets to The Calgary Orchid Show on June 3 or 4, 2017 (Up to 50% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $67.50 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping All Orders, No Minimum Spend (May 22-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 25 Deals

- Hoku Poke Bar X Sweet Tooth on 17th Ave SW: Grand Opening – 40% Off Everything (May 25)
- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 24-25)
- Hudson’s Bay: Click & Save Online, Scratch & Save In-Store – Up to 60% Off (May 25-27)
- Stride Athletics & Fitness: $30 for One- or $89 for Three-Month Gym Membership (Up to 41% Off)
- Filthy Masters: $79 for Up to Three or $129 for Six Areas of Carpet or $49 for Upholstery Cleaning (Up to 39% Off)
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $36.50 for One or $72 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekends Promo Code (Friday to Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 26 Deals

- Calgary Flames: 2018 Authentic Equipment Sale (May 26, 8am-1pm)
- Chatime Creekside: Grand Opening – Buy 1, Get 1 Free (May 26-27)
- Groupon.com: Sun’s Coming Out Sale – Up to 80% Off Spas, Restaurants & More (May 26-27)
- Exceptional Beauty: $15 for One, $29 for Two, or $35 for Three Hydrotherapy Massage Treatments (Up to 61% Off)
- Calgary Power Cleaning: $147 for Removal of a Quarter- or $174 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 50% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 26)
- WagJag.com: Extra 10% Off Sitewide Promotional Code (May 26-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Designer Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Smarty Pantz: $79 for Admission for 4, $99 for 6, or $125 for 8 People at Smarty Pantz Edmonton, Valid Sunday–Thursday or $135 for Any Day (Up to 40% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (May 28-29)
- Tina at Free Range Healers with Heart: $51 for One Reiki Session with Sound Therapy ( 43% Off)
- Exceptional Beauty: $15 for One, $29 for Two, or $35 for Three Hydrotherapy Massage Treatments (Up to 61% Off)
- Esxoss Manway: $85 for Escape-Room for Four (27% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 28 – Jun 3)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until July 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 29 Deals

- Chapters Indigo: Spring into Summer Sale – Up to 50% Off (Until Jun 3)
- Completely Customized Mobile Esthetics: $39 for One 30-Minute Facial. Two Options Available (Up to 68% Off)
- Super Shine Auto Detailing: $179 for Mini Detail or Complete Interior Detail with Hand Wash (Up to 30% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by May 31)
- WestJet: Seat Sale (Book by May 31)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $56 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 30 Deals

- Sport Chek: 2 Day Sale – 20% Off Online Promo Code + Free Shipping (May 30-31)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Summer Must-Haves (May 30)
- Nibia Movers: $99 for Long Distance Moving Services with Two Men and a Truck (60% Off)
- Daily Burn: $130 for One or $240 for Two Contouring Treatments with Optional Skin-Tightening Treatment (Up to 60% Off)
- Skiins Beauty Inc.: $23 for One, $62 for Three, or $91 for Five Spray Tans (Up to 64% Off)
- GROUPON: Today Only – Up to 80% Off Dining, Spas, Activities & More (May 30)
- Entertainment.com: All 2018 Coupon Books $12 + Free Shipping (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 31 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do, & More (May 31 – June 1)
- Derma Loft: $271 for One-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $418 for Medium, or $559 for Large Area (Up to 91% Off)
- Century Sports: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 57% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $88 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 1 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Beauty Week – $10 Off $75+ Beauty Purchase + Free Shipping on All Beauty Orders (June 1-3)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $75 for One Men’s Deep-Moisture Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion (Up to 45% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $88 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 65% Off)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services Inc: $35 for Two or $49 for Three Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (Up to 61% Off)
- WestJet: Massive Summer Savings + 2x WestJet dollars (Book by June 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 2 Deals

- Park2Go – Calgary: $33 for Airport Parking. Three Options Available (Up to 27% Off)
- Maid of Honour Cleaning: $92 for House Cleaning. Two Options Available (Up to 42% Off)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekends Promo Code (Friday to Sunday)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 3 Deals

- Skin Renewal MedSpa: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. FOur Options Available (Up to 81% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $46 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 4 Deals

- WestJet: Flash Sale – Save up to 15% Off Coupon Code (June 4)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 4-5)
- Golf Lessons with Rob Lean: $45 for One or $115 for Three Semi-Private Lesson for One or $219 for Two (Up to 34% Off)
- Eaglequest Golf: $61 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $30 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 44% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $72 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $89 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 83% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 4-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 5 Deals

- Ctrl V: $19 for 60-Minute Virtual Reality Experience for One, $35 for Two, or $69 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Life Portraits.ca: $20.50 for One, $41.50 for Three, or $62.50 for Five Ionic-Detox Footbath (Up to 69% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $12 for $20 or $24 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Last Chance: Park2Go – Calgary: $33 for Airport Parking. Three Options Available (Up to 27% Off)
- Air Canada: Summer Travel Sale (Book by June 5)
- WestJet: Summer Seat Sale (Book by June 7)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (June 5-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 6 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Tops & Jewellery (June 6)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $49.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 84% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $32 for One Shellac or $21 for Regular Manicure, or $63 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 32% Off)
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $30 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session ($105 Value)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 6)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by June 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 7 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (June 6-7)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Latte or Macchiato (June 7, 2pm – Close)
- Mexifest: $8 for Admission for One, $15 for Two, or $29 for Four People to Mexifest on July 6–7 (Up to 28% Off)
- Skin Renewal MedSpa: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. FOur Options Available (Up to 81% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $73 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $138 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 8 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Spas, Restaurants, Things to Do, and More (June 8-9)
- Entertainment.com: All 2018 Coupon Books $9 + Free Shipping (Up to 82% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping Friday (June 8-10)
- Breathe Spa: $51 for Crystal-Free Microdermabrasion ($100 Value)
- Golf Lessons with Rob Lean: $45 for One or $115 for Three Semi-Private Lesson for One or $219 for Two (Up to 34% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $208 for Three, $261 for Four, or $313 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 75% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $19.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Polos (June 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 9 Deals

- Best Buy: E3 – 30% Off Select Pre-Order Video Games (June 8-14)
- Let’s Bowl: $59 for One-Lane 90-Minute Bowling for Up to Eight, $69 Valid Friday–Sunday or Any day (Up to 42% Off)
- The Home of OM: $39 for One 60-Minute Therapeutic, Relaxation, Visceral, or Cranial Sacral Massage (Up to 59% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 9)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $899.99 for Simmons Beautyrest Queen Mattress Set (June 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 10 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 75% Off Luggage (June 10)
- Groupon.com: Best of June Sale – Up to 80% Off (June 10-11)
- Infinity Laser And Skin Rejuvenation: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 87% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 30% to 50% Off Men’s Watches (June 11)
- Three Peaks Clinic: $35 for One, $59 for Two, or $85 for Three Acupuncture Treatments with Initial Consultation (Up to 73% Off)
- Complete Auto Centre: $35 for Semi-Synthetic Oil Change ($49 Value)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Sandals (June 12)
- Yoga Bunz: $39 for Five or $55 for Ten Yoga Classes (Up to 67% Off)
- Let’s Bowl: $59 for One-Lane 90-Minute Bowling for Up to Eight, $69 Valid Friday–Sunday or Any day (Up to 42% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)
- Air Canada: Father’s Day Sale (Book by June 14)
- WestJet: Father’s Day Seat Sale (Book by June 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Summer Preview Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 12-13
- Sport Chek: Electronics, Golf & Hockey Clearance – 20-65% Off + Extra 15% Off Online (June 13-14)
- Platoon FX Fitness: $49 for Five or $95 for Ten Boot Camp Classes (Up to 52% Off)
- Micro Ink Clinic: $45 for One Eyelash Lift or $65 for Perm with Optional Tinting Session (Up to 40% Off)
- Coco’s Esthetics: $36.50 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 13)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $19.99 for Men’s Dress Shirts, $14.99 for Ties (June 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Men’s Shoes & Sandals (June 14)
- Groupon.com: Fun & Sun Sale – Markdowns on 50,000 Deals (June 14-15)
- Chinook Massage Centre: $45 for 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage or $65 for Elevation Massage Package (Up to 52% Off)
- Master Chocolat: $12.99 for Chocolate Treats (Up to 30% Off)
- Sumo Lounge: $27 for $40 Worth of Japanese Dinner for Two or More People, Valid for Dine-In (32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – $18.99 for All CHAPS Men’s Apparel – Up to 76% Off (June 15)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $65 for Three IPL Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- Three Peaks Clinic: $35 for One, $59 for Two, or $85 for Three Acupuncture Treatments with Initial Consultation (Up to 73% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (June 15-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – $29 for Dockers Shorts + More (June 16)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 16-17)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $75 for One or $225 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 40% Off)
- Forever Lasers: $82.50 for One, $208 for Three, or $414 for Six HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 59% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 17 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 60% Off Bed & Bath (June 17)
- Sybella: $145 for Four-Hour Private Sauna Party with Optional Facials for Up to Six People (Up to 40% Off)
- Toad ‘n’ Turtle Pubhouse & Grill: $49 for Dinner for Two ($84.50 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Today Only – $40 Facial Day (June 18)
- Swiss Chalet: 2 Can Dine for $15.99 (June 11-24)
- River Valley Adventure Co.: $36 for 60-Minute Beginner Segway Adventure for One (Up to 40% Off)
- Platoon FX Fitness: $49 for Five or $95 for Ten Boot Camp Classes (Up to 52% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $48 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 27% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 18-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 19 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – Take 30% Off (June 19-23)
- Groupon.com: Super Savings Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Spas, Fitness & More (June 18-19)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $9 for Eyebrows and Lip Waxing or Threading Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 43% Off)
- Yoga Bunz: $39 for Five or $55 for Ten Yoga Classes (Up to 67% Off)
- Green Chili Grill: $35 for Complete Dinner for Two or $69 for Four (Up to 33% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (June 14-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 20 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Luggage with Extra 20% Off Code (June 20)
- GROUPON: Summer Kickoff – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (June 20-21)
- Più Bella Salon and Spa: $25 for One or $49 for Two Full Facial Threading or Waxing Sessions (Up to 50% Off)
- Infinity Laser And Skin Rejuvenation: $99 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 87% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $67.50 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 21 Deals

- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 40% Off American Meals
- Chinook Massage Centre: $45 for 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage or $65 for Elevation Massage Package (Up to 52% Off)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $161 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (50% Off)
- WestJet Encore: Sale-a-bration – Save up to 20% Off Discount Code (Book by June 25)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Event – Take 30% Off (June 19-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 22 Deals

- Groupon.com: Soak Up Summer Sale – Up to 80% Off Dining, Massage, Activities & More (June 22-23)
- Hudson’s Bay: Super Big Summer Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping Friday (June 22)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $249 for One Microblading Session with Optional Touchup (Up to 54% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $25 for Waxing Sessions (Up to 55% Off)
- Rugged Maniac 5K Obstacle Race: $46 for Entry for One Person on July 28 ($100 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 23 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: This Weekend Only – Extra 15% Off Code (June 22-24)
- Queen Extravaganza: $37.50 for Seating on October 18 at 8 p.m. (Up to 35% Off)
- Beauty Addicts Hair I Makeup I Aesthetics: $66 for Eyelash Extensions (56% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 23)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekends Promo Code (Friday to Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 24 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (June 24-25)
- Trixie Mattel: Now With Moving Parts Tour – $62 for Seating on Friday, July 20, at 8 p.m. (31% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $50 for Indian Dinner Buffet with Signature Drinks for Two or $99 for Four at Weekends (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 25 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (June 24-25)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $219 for Plasma Skin Tightening Session. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Warrior Packs Fitness: $15.50 for Two or $20.50 for Four Weeks of Evening Boot Camp Classes (Up to 89% Off)
- Soul Float: $39 for One or $78 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 35% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 25 – July 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 26 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (June 26-27)
- Groupon.com: Super Sized Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Spas & More (June 26-27)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $45 for One or $133 for Three Deep-Pore Facials (Up to 56% Off)
- Flying Squirrel Calgary: $29 for Two Hours of Jump Time for One. Two Options Available (Up to 28% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $78 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- WestJet: Canada Day Sale (Book by June 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 27 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bed & Bath (June 27)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $29 for Brazilian Wax. Three Options Available (Up to 47% Off)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $83 for Oil Change and Seasonal Service Package ($199.99 Value)
- DM’s Photography: $26 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (86% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (June 27)
- Air Canada: Canada Day Sale (Book by July 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 28 Deals

- Best Buy: Today Only – VIP Sale (June 28)
- Heritage Park: $8.84 for Heritage Park General Admission
- Saint Collective Beauty Co: $79 for Classic Eyelash Extensions and Optional Fill (Up to 41% Off)
- The Military Museums: $17 for Admission for Two or $30 for Four People (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 28-29)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Frappuccino (June 29, 2pm – Close)
- LashTopia: $89 for Full Set of Classic Volume Mink Eyelash Extensions With Optional Two Week Fill (Up to 50% Off)
- TD Modern: $35 for Cut, Wash, and Restorative Mask w/ Optional Partial Highlights or $85 for All-Over Color (Up to 54% Off)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services Inc: $35 for Two or $49 for Three Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 30 Deals

- Curves: $29 for Gym Membership for One or $59 for Two Months (Up to 82% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $28 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($60 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 30)
- Groupon.com: Up to 80% Off Summer Activities, Dining, Spas & More (June 30 – July 1)
- WestJet: Canada Day Sale Extended (Book by July 3)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day in July Sale – Door Crasher Deals All Week (June 29 – July 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 1 Deals

- Thyme Out: $218 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)
- FootLocker.ca: Canada Day Savings – 25% Off Promo Code (July 1-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (July 2-3)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $262 for One Microblading Session ($450 Value)
- Alberta Masonry Council: $11 for Calgary Walking Tour for One, $19 for Two or $34.50 for Four People (Up to 57% Off)
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $15 for 60 or $124 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 48% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 3 Deals

- Roots & Boots Tour feat. Aaron Tippin, Sammy Kershaw & Collin Raye: $49 for General admission on Saturday, July 14 at 9 p.m. (50% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio and Massage Center: $68 for One or $177 for Three 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Massages (Up to 41% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $82.50 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $156 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 35% Off)
- P&G Everyday: Save up to $58 with New Coupons

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 4 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Items + Extra 10% Off Code (July 4)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Extra 15% Off Coupon Code (July 4)
- Calgary College of Traditional Chinese Medicine and Acupuncture: $30 for 2 or $52.50 for 4 Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 48% Off)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $262 for One Microblading Session ($450 Value)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $29 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (42% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 4)
- GROUPON: Super Sale – Up to 80% Off Summer Activities, Dining, Spas & More (July 4-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 5 Deals

- Calgary Stampede 2018: Money Saving Tips, Value Days, and Deals (July 6-15, 2018)
- Free Stampede Breakfasts: Find all the FREE 2018 Calgary Stampede Pancake Breakfasts (July 6-15, 2018)
- Tan de Soleil: $36.50 for Spray Tan Sessions or UV Tanning. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Curves: $29 for Gym Membership for One or $59 for Two Months (Up to 82% Off)
- Eagle quest Golf: $64 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $31.50 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 42% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by July 9)
- WestJet: Summer Seat Sale (Book by July 9)
- KFC: $2 for Big Crunch (July 5 from 11am – 4pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 6 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Sitewide Summer Clearance – Up to 60% Off (July 6-8)
- GROUPON: Hot Summer Savings – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 6-7)
- Park For U: $10.50 for One, $26 for Three, $31.50 for Five, or $47 for Seven Days of Airport Parking (Up to 36% Off)
- Studio Gorgeous: $31.50 for Happy & Gorgeous Girlfriend Workshop for Two ($198 value)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $31.50 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (84% Off)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Espresso Beverage (July 6, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 7 Deals

- CRESCENT HEIGHTS OPTOMETRY: $30 for $200 Toward Frames and Prescription Lenses (85% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19.50 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $30 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 77% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 8 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Men’s Styles (July 8)
- Groupon.com: Summer Mega Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Spas & More (July 8-9)
- Manies Pizzaria and Greek Cuisine: $20 for $35 Towards Food and Drink for Two (43% Off)
- Color Me Mine Uptown: $18 for Ceramics Painting for One or $35.50 for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today’s Deal – Up to 50% Off Shoes & Up to 70% Off Watches (July 9)
- YYC Detail: $61.50 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 23% Off)
- CRESCENT HEIGHTS OPTOMETRY: $30 for $200 Toward Frames and Prescription Lenses (85% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 10 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (July 10)
- Entertainment.com: All 2018 Coupon Books $8 + Free Shipping (Up to 84% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today’s Deal – Up to 70% Off Everything You Need for the Kitchen (July 10)
- Plant Nite Canada: $30 for Adult Admission for One, $59 for Two, or $118 for Four (Up to 34% Off)
- Park For U: $10.50 for One, $26 for Three, $31.50 for Five, or $47 for Seven Days of Airport Parking (Up to 36% Off)
- Let’s Bowl: $61.50 for One-Lane 90-Minute Bowling for Up to Eight, $72 Valid Friday–Sunday or Any day (Up to 39% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 11 Deals

- 7-Eleven: FREE Slurpee Day (July 11, 11am-7pm)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (July 11)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 11-12)
- Calgary Hot Yoga: $30 for 5- or $40.50 for 10-Class Pass for Yoga (Up to 73% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $57.50 for One or $166 for Three Sessions of Deep Pore Cleansing Facial (Up to 52% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $26 for Four or $52.50 for Eight Rounds of Miniature Golf with Optional Pizzas (48% Off)
- Last Chance: Manies Pizzaria and Greek Cuisine – $20 for $35 Towards Food and Drink for Two (43% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 11)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Plus (Lowest) and Up to 15% Off Econo Base Coupon Code (July 11)
- TheBay.com: Today’s Deal – Up to 60% Off Women’s Swimwear (July 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 12 Deals

- Peter Parvez Custom Made: $145 for Three Custom Shirts or $523 for One Full Bespoke Suit (Up to 69% Off)
- Fort Calgary: $47 for General Admission for One with One Wanderbowl to Wanderlust 108 Calgary on August 11 ($63.63 Value)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $36 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $73.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- Air Canada: Summer Travel Seat Sale (Book by July 17)
- WestJet: Weekend Getaway Sale – 20% Off Econo Base Fares (Book by July 13)
- TheBay.com: Today’s Deal – 60% Off Pillows & Duvets, Up to 50% Off Bedding & Bath (July 12)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Iced Tea or Iced Tea Latte (July 12, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 13 Deals

- McDonald’s: Today Only – FREE Medium Fries with any Purchase (July 13)
- Groupon.com: Black Friday in July – Save up to 80% Off (July 13)
- Marble Slab Creamery-Market Mall: $18.50 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $29 for Large Ice Cream Cake (Up to 27% Off)
- Più Bella Salon and Spa: $40.50 for Mani-Pedis for One or $89 for Two (Up to 46% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Group: $17 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $100, Get $30 Gift Card (July 13-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Christmas in July – Extra 20% Off Local Deals Promo Code (July 14-15)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $28 for Spanish Cuisine. Four Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $9 for Eyebrows and Lip Waxing or Threading Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 43% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 15 Deals

- Digital Shootout Printing And Signs: $8 for $15 Worth of Products (Up to 47% Off)
- Watch Warehouse: $6.25 for One Battery Replacement for Non-Swiss Made or $15.50 for Swiss-Made Watch (Up to 48% Off)
- IKEA: Kitchen Event – Get up to 20% Back in IKEA Gift Cards on Kitchen Purchases (July 9 – Aug 13)
- ZARA: End Of Season Sale – Save up to 75% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 16 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Amazon Prime Day (July 16)
- VR Arena: $41.50 for 60-Minute Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $81.50 for Four, or $167 for Eight with Party Room (Up to 30% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute (Alberta): $76 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Extra-Small, $92 for a Small, or $144 for a Medium Area (Up to 69% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $51 for Sunday Rodizio Brunch (Up to 22% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 17 Deals

- LAST DAY: Amazon.ca – Amazon Prime Day (July 16-17)
- Sport Chek: 2 Day Sale – 20% Off Online Promo Code (July 16-17)
- Velocyraptor Indoor Cycling: $32 for Five or $36 for One-Month Unlimited Indoor Cycling Classes (Up to 76% Off)
- VR Arena: $41.50 for 60-Minute Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $81.50 for Four, or $167 for Eight with Party Room (Up to 30% Off)
- Vitality Fitness Calgary Northwest: $18 for 20 Boot Camp Classes (96% Off)
- Air Canada: Big Summer Sale (Book by July 19)
- WestJet: The Big Summer Sale (Book by July 19)
- Groupon.com: Cyber Sale in July – Save up to 80% Off (July 16-17)
- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $40 Off Promo Code (July 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (July 18-19)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off Furniture & More (July 18)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $42.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- Super Shine Auto Detailing: $51 for Mini Detail or $187 for Complete Interior Detail with Hand Wash (Up to 27% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $36.50 for Conventional or $61.50 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 49% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (July 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 19 Deals

- Chai Pani: $14 for $20 Worth of Indian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 41% Off)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $100 for One or $124 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 60% Off)
- Park2Go – Calgary: $34.50 for Airport Parking. Three Options Available (Up to 23% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Summer Savings Coupons (Until Aug 19)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Frappuccino Blended Beverage (July 19, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 20 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Summer Clearance – Up to 70% Off + Up to Extra 20% Off Code (July 20-22)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things to Do, Beauty, Spas & More Promo Code (July 20-21)
- Paint Parti: $20 for One Admission to a Black Light Painting Session ($45 Value)
- Whiplash Beauty: $37.50 for Classic Hydrating Facial, $40 for Sugar Body Scrub, or $60 for Both (Up to 57% Off)
- Più Bella Salon and Spa: $26 for One or $51 for Two Full Facial Threading or Waxing Sessions (Up to 48% Off)
- WestJet: Extended – The Big Summer Sale (Book by July 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 21 Deals

- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)
- Ctrl V: $12.75 for 60-Minute Virtual Reality Experience for One, $35 for Two, or $45 for Four People (Up to 25% Off)
- Air Canada: Big Summer Sale Extended (Book by July 23)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 22 Deals

- Groupon.com: Sun & Fun Sale – Save up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Massages, Goods & More (July 22-23)
- The Wellness Body & Spa: $45 for One or $65 for Two Brazilian Waxes with Optional Underarm Waxes (Up to 64% Off)
- Guaranteed Auto Care: $39 for a Regular or $59 for a Synthetic Oil Change with 80-Point Vehicle Inspection (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things to Do, Beauty, Spas & More Promo Code (Aug 20-21)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 75% Off Women’s Shoes (Aug 20)
- Competitive Edge Sport Therapy: $64.50 for Injury Rehabilitation Package ($170 Value)
- Yoga and Beyond: $25 for 5- or $45 for 10-Class Package (Up to 72% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $31.50 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (84% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 20-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 21 Deals

- S&V Motors: $40 for Conventional or Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 56% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)
- Super Shine Auto Detailing: $51 for Mini Detail or $187 for Complete Interior Detail with Hand Wash (Up to 27% Off)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – $99 for GlucksteinHome Any Size Down-Alternative Duvet – Up to 69% Off (Aug 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 22 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Aug 22-23)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Extra 20% Off Clearance Code (Aug 22)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $39 for Manicure and Pedicure Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $28 for Spanish Cuisine. Four Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $42.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Buy More, Save More – Up to 35% For Him (Aug 23)
- GROUPON: Great Big Groupon Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Aug 23-24)
- YYC Combat District: $175 for Bubble Game or Combat Archery for Up to 10, $259 for 16, or $299 for 20 Players (Up to 40% Off)
- Skiins Beauty Inc.: $23 for One, $62 for Three, or $91 for Five Spray Tans (Up to 64% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $40 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $70.50 for Four (Up to 52% Off)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Frappuccino (Aug 23, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 24 Deals

- 1000 Butterflies: $38 for One or $113 for Three Reiki Sessions (Up to 62% Off)
- The Wellness Body & Spa: $40 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Waxes with Optional Underarm Waxes (Up to 69% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $48 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- TheBay.com: $20 Off $150+ Promo Code (Aug 24-26)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $49.99 for 10K Gold Hoops (Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 25 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails: $40 for One European Facial with Optional One Gel Manicure (60% Off)
- Body Balance: $40 for One or $104 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, Trigger-Point, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 60% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 25)
- GROUPON: Great Big Groupon Sale Extended – Up to 80% Off (Aug 23-26)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $139.99 for Henckels 13-Piece Knife Block Set (Aug 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 26 Deals

- The Spice Chica: $41 for Introduction to Italian Cuisine Master Class for One or $82 for Two People (Up to 45% Off)
- Park For U: $9 for One, $21 for Three, $26 for Five, or $38 for Seven Days of Airport Parking (Up to 49% Off)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $64.99 for Distinctly Home Bar Stools (Aug 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 20% Off Beauty & Spas, Summer Activities, Restaurants, Health & Fitness and More Promo Code (Aug 27)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $44.99 for GlucksteinHome 16-Piece Dinnerware Set (Aug 27)
- Anne’s Beauty Spa: Up to 51% Off Waxing Services
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $78 for Two Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)
- Color Me Mine Uptown: $21 for Ceramics Painting for One or $37 for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 27 – Sept 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 28 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Friends & Family – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Aug 28-29)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 2 for $50 Select Bras – Up to 54% Off (Aug 28)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $36.50 for Waxing Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- 1000 Butterflies: $42.50 for One or $128 for Three Reiki Sessions (Up to 58% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $38 for Conventional or $64.50 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 46% Off)
- WestJet: Summer End Seat Sale (Book by Aug 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 29 Deals

- LAST DAY: GROUPON – Friends & Family – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Aug 28-29)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 75% Off Jewellery & More (Aug 29)
- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until October 2018)
- Eternal Health and Wellness: $51 for 9 Days of Weight Loss Program or $61.50 for 1 Month of B12 and B6 Injections (Up to 73% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $36.50 for Waxing Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Chai Pani: $14.50 for $20 Worth of Indian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Aug 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Select Women’s Tops (Aug 30)
- GROUPON: Summer Sendoff Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Aug 30-31)
- VRKADE Helios: $47 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $85 for Four or $299 for Up to Eight People (Up to 30% Off)
- Cinnamon Indian Cuisine & Bar: $29 for AYCE Indian Buffet for Two or $57.50 for Four with Masala Teas (Up to 28% Off)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $41 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass ($111.43 Value)
- Best Buy: Early Labour Day VIP Sale (Aug 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 31 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 25% Off Clearance Code For Total Savings up to 80% Off (Aug 31 – Sept 3)
- Zombie Scavengers: $19 for Zombie Scavenger Challenge for One, $37 for Two, or $49 for Three Teams (Up to 62% Off)
- Trio Motors: $23 for $50 Worth of Automotive or Watercraft Service/Repair (54% Off)
- Divine Spine: $32 for One Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, Exam, and X-Rays ($198 Value)
- Sport Chek: Save The Tax (Aug 31 – Sept 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 1 Deals

- CanadaWeedDispensary.ca: Flash Sale – 10% Off Coupon Code (Sept 1-3)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Sept 1-2)
- Central Bark Dog Daycare: $10.50 for Doga Class for One or $21 for Two People (Up to 48% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $31.50 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (83% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 1)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekends Promo Code + Deals of the Week (Friday to Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 2 Deals

- DC Dance Club: $39 for Youth Hip-Hop, Latin and Ballroom, or Break-Dancing Classes. Two Options Available (54% Off)
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $15.50 for 60 or $130 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 47% Off)
- Ardene: Long Weekend Sale – 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping on All Orders (Sept 1-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Labour Day Super Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Sept 3-4)
- Kung Fu For Life: $19 for Kung Fu Lessons and Classes. Two Options Available (Up to 88% Off)
- iBalance: $32 for One or $77 for Three 60-Minute Reiki Sessions (Up to 73% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $29 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $220 for a Private Court Rental, or $854 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 28% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 3-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 4 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Suits, Dress Shirts, Ties, and Shoes (Sept 4)
- Auto King Detailing: $129 for Classic Interior or $199 for Premium Clean (Up to 32% Off)
- Green Cleen Canada: $24 for Deep Cleaning for Three Wheelie Bins ($40 Value)
- Park2Go – Calgary: $36 for Airport Parking. Three Options Available (Up to 20% Off)
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Sept 12)
- WestJet: The Best-ination Seat Sale (Book by Sept 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 5 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Sept 5)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 5-6)
- Alberta Home Services: $99 for Carpet Cleaning for Three Rooms ($149 Value)
- Prema Wellness Centre: $124 for Massage with Facial or Infrared Sauna. Three Options Available (Up to 43% Off)
- Toad ‘n’ Turtle Pubhouse & Grill: $53.50 for Dinner for Two ($84.50 Value)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 5)
- Entertainment.com: $5 Off New 2019 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Sept 5-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 6 Deals

- Divine Spine: $39 for One Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, Exam, and X-rays (Up to 88% Off)
- Burwood Distillery: $20 for Distillery Tour and Tasting for Two or $38 for Four (Up to 39% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $30 for One Pedicure, $78 for Three Pedicures (Up to 48% Off)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage (Sept 6, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 7 Deals

- Sport Chek: 30% Off Shoes & Clothing (Sept 6-8)
- Best Buy: The Baby Event (Until Sept 20)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $47 for One Vitamin C or Dermabrasion Facial ($110 Value)
- Calgary Sports Health and Performance: $49 for Pilates Classes with Equipment. Two Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- iBalance: $47 for One, $68 for Three Swedish Massages (Up to 55% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Sept 7-8)
- Hudson’s Bay: Online Only – Save $25 Off Your $175+ Purchase Promo Code (Until Sept 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 8 Deals

- Hanna Hair Design: $36.50 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 54% Off)
- Dark Table: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $129 for Four People (Up to 27% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 8)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (Sept 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Sept 9-10)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 35% Off Select Kids’ Clothing (Sept 9)
- Kung Fu for Life: $82 for 4 Private Lessons and 4 Group Classes, or $122 for 10 Breathing Art Classes (Up to 73% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $50 for 5 or $61.50 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 10 Deals

- Studio Gorgeous: $33 for Happy & Gorgeous Girlfriend Workshop for Two ($198 value)
- Eternal Health and Wellness: $65 for One or $185 for Three Laser Sun Damage Treatments (Up to 75% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $33 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (92% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 11 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Sept 11-12)
- Float Centre Okotoks: $59 for One or $140 for Three 60-Minute Float Therapy Sessions
- Tan de Soleil: $34 for Spray Tan Sessions or UV Tanning. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $42.50 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $77 for Four (Up to 45% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 10-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 12 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off + Free Shipping (Sept 12)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 30% Off Women’s Dresses, Officewear & Outerwear (Sept 12)
- Mohave Grill: $11 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (45% Off)
- Metropolitan Bartending School: $66 for One-Night Wine-Tasting Seminar for Two, $125 for Four, or $194 for Eight (81% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $26 for Spanish Cuisine. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 12)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Sept 11-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 13 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Sept 13)
- Filthy Masters: $79 for Up to Three or $135 for Six Areas of Carpet or $49 for Upholstery Cleaning (Up to 45% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)
- Warrior Packs Fitness: $16.50 for Two or $22.50 for Four Weeks of Evening Boot Camp Classes (Up to 88% Off)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Up to 20% Off Econo Base Fares Discount Code (Sept 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 14 Deals

- Healing Sanctuary Massage Therapy: $45 for One or $129 for Three 60-Minute Massages. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off
- Auto King Detailing: $141 for Classic Interior or $217 for Premium Clean (Up to 25% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $82 for One Men’s Deep-Moisture Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion (Up to 40% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Sept 17)
- Hudson’s Bay: Giving Day – Up to an Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 14)
- GROUPON: Super Sized Sale – Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Sept 14-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 15 Deals

- Oxygen Yoga and Fitness Glenmore: $49 for 30 Days of Unlimited Classes ($152 Value)
- Skiins Beauty Inc.: $28 for One, $78 for Three, or $114 for Five Spray Tans (Up to 54% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 15)
- WestJet: Canada, US, Europe & Sun Sale (Book by Sept 17)
- Chapters Indigo: The Home Event – 25% Off Select Home Decor, Pillows, Tabletops & More (Until Sept 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Sept 16)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Sept 16)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $31.50 for One or $60 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 40% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $76 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $147 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 39% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 17 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 30% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Sept 17-21)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 17-18)
- Basha Foods International: $9.99 for Bettino All-Natural Extra Virgin or Pure Olive Oil, or Tact Black Seed Oil (Up to 36% Off)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $18 for One or $35 for Two Medium Pizzas or $37 for Two Large Pizzas with Soda (Up to 30% Off)
- Sbarro: $15 for One or $30 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (36% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 18 Deals

- The Sample Sale Guys: TOMS Warehouse Sale Calgary – Up to 70% Off (Sept 20-23)
- WestJet: Today Only – 20% Off Econo Base Fares Discount Code (Sept 18)
- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Sept 17-23)
- Triwood Community: $64.50 for Boot Camp. Two Options Available (Up to 73% Off)
- Pure Blu Lotus: $72 for 60- or $124 for 90-Minute Swedish Massage with Hot Stone and Aromatherapy (Up to 50% Off)
- YYC Detail: $64.50 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 19% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 19 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Friends & Family – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Sept 19-20)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 75% Off Jewellery & Watches (Sept 19)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $53.50 for Choice of One Facial or $97.50 for One Facial with Classic Mani-Pedi (Up to 46% Off)
- Healing Sanctuary Massage Therapy: $45 for One or $129 for Three 60-Minute Massages. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Soul Float: $39 for One or $78 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 35% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 20 Deals

- TOMS Warehouse Sale Calgary: The Sample Sale Guys – Up to 70% Off (Sept 20-23)
- LAST DAY: GROUPON – Friends & Family – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Sept 19-20)
- Moon’s Kitchen Restaurant: $45 for Food and Drink for Two or $89 for Four (Up to 31% Off)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $19 for One or $35 for Two Bikini Waxes (Up to 30% Off)
- LashTopia: $97.50 for Full Set of Classic Volume Mink Eyelash Extensions With Optional Two Week Fill (Up to 46% Off)
- Chapters Indigo: The Baby Event – 20% Off Baby Items (Sept 20-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 21-23)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Sept 21)
- LAST DAY: Sport Chek – Friends & Family Event – 30% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Sept 17-21)
- Spice Wellness: $45 for The Ultimate Cleanse Package ($370 Value)
- Naseir’s Nails: $40 for One European Facial (60% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $93 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 21% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 22 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Sept 22-23)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $14 for Two 0.5-Litres of Ice Cream or $20 for One Small Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 33% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $33 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (84% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 23 Deals

- Changes Spa and Salon: $9 for One Men’s Waxing Session. Five Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $44.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- A&W: Teen Burger for $3.50 (Until Sept 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 24-25)
- Pure Blu Lotus: $72 for 60- or $124 for 90-Minute Swedish Massage with Hot Stone and Aromatherapy (Up to 50% Off)
- Haley Hair Design: $35 for Hair Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $40.50 for Manicure and Pedicure Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 42% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 24-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 25 Deals

- Lynn Nail Spa and Beauty: $78.50 for Nail Services. Three Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $19 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $30 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 25% Off)
- Super Shine Auto Detailing: $53.50 for Mini Detail or $195 for Complete Interior Detail with Hand Wash (Up to 24% Off)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – 15% Off Econo Base Fares Discount Code (Sept 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 26 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 35% Off Select Women’s Apparel, Up to 70% Off Luggage (Sept 26)
- Naturalizer: Friends & Family Event – Extra 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Sept 26 – Nov 1)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Sept 26-27)
- Calgary Sports Health and Performance: $53.50 for Pilates Classes with Equipment. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $82 for Front-End Inspection with 2- or $108 for 4-Wheel Alignment (Up to 49% Off)
- The Military Museums: $18 for Admission for Two or $33 for Four People (Up to 45% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Sept 26)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale – 20% Off Promotion Code (Book by Sept 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 27 Deals

- Rapha Acupuncture & Massage Clinic: 70% Off an Acupuncture and Cupping Treatment
- Aspen Crossing: $49 for Train of Terror Ticket for One Adult or Teen. 19 Options Available (Up to 26% Off)
- Cinnamon Indian Cuisine & Bar: $29 for AYCE Indian Buffet for Two or $57.50 for Four with Masala Teas (Up to 28% Off)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free – Frappuccino Blended or Handcrafted Espresso Beverage (Sept 27, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 28 Deals

- Chickzy: $13 for $20 Towards Lunch or Dinner (35% Off)
- Chinook Massage Centre: $66 for 60-Minute Massage or $82.50 for 90-Minute Full Body Massage Package (Up to 51% Off)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $53 for One or $140 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 63% Off)
- Adidas.ca: 25% UltraBOOST Sale (Sept 27-29)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Sept 28-29)
- Hudson’s Bay: Beauty Week – $10 Off $75+ Beauty Purchase + Free Shipping on All Beauty Orders (Sept 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 29 Deals

- McDonald’s: National Coffee Day – FREE Any Size Coffee (Sept 29)
- Century Sports: $14 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $21 for Four (Up to 62% Off)
- Calgary Power Cleaning: $147 for Removal of a Quarter- or $178 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 49% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Sept 30 – Nov 1)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $92 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 19% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 1 Deals

- Haley Hair Design: $35 for Hair Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- Alexis Laser: $31.50 for One or $93 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 61% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $42 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $74 for Four (Up to 49% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 1-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Oct 2)
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $9.50 for Eyebrows and Lip Waxing or Threading Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $40 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass ($111.43 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Up to Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 3-4)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 25% Off Women’s Shoes & Handbags (Oct 3)
- Cookie Cutters: $13 for Kids’ Haircuts (Up to 38% Off)
- Lindt & Sprüngli: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $21 for Shellac Manicure, or $45.50 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 43% Off)
- WestJet: Thanksgiving Seat Sale (Book by Oct 4)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Oct 2-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 4 Deals

- Harlem Globetrotters – $37 for Seating: Presale: Harlem Globetrotters Game on Saturday, January 23 or 24 at 7 p.m. (43% Off)
- Chickzy: $13 for $20 Towards Lunch or Dinner (35% Off)
- Manies Pizzaria and Greek Cuisine – $21 for $35 Towards Food and Drink for Two (40% Off)
- Air Canada: Thanksgiving Sale (Book by Oct 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Oct 5-6)
- Screamfest: $19.99 for Admission to Screamfest on either October 5, 6, 12, or 13 ($30 Value)
- Cookie Cutters: $13 for Kids’ Haircuts (Up to 38% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $125 for Classic Interior or $198 for Premium Clean (Up to 34% Off)
- Bench: Family & Friends Event – 40% Off Everything

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 6 Deals

- TheBay.com: Canadian Black Friday Sale – Up to 50% Off Sitewide+ Today Only Deal (Oct 5-8)
- Completely Customized Mobile Esthetics: $32 for One 30-Minute Facial. Two Options Available (Up to 73% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $73 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $141 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 41% Off)
- Last Chance: Lindt & Sprüngli – $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 6)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Oct 5-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Oct 7-8)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $40 Off Your $100+ Women’s Dress & Suiting Purchases (Oct 7)
- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $69 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)
- Color Me Mine (Uptown- Calgary): $20 for Ceramics Painting for One or $35.50 for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 41% Off)
- Last Chance: Cookie Cutters – $13 for Kids’ Haircuts (Up to 38% Off)
- WestJet: Thanksgiving Sale – Extended (Book by Oct 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Canadian Cyber Monday Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 8)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Oct 8)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (35% Off)
- Massage Addict: $39.99 for 60-Minute Customized Reflexology Treatment (Up to $99.99 Value)
- Green Chili Grill: $41 for Complete Dinner for Two or $82 for Four (Up to 21% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 8-14)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 50% Off Women’s Shoes, 10% Off Your $75+ Beauty Purchase (Oct 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 9 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Cyber Monday Sale Extended – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Oct 9)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Oct 9)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 50% Off Men’s Dress Shirts & Ties (Oct 9)
- Basha Foods International: $19.99 for Two 10-lb bags of Shomal Parboiled Basmati Rice (33% Off)
- Harlem Globetrotters – $37 for Seating: Presale: Harlem Globetrotters Game on Saturday, January 23 or 24 at 7 p.m. (43% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 10 Deals

- GROUPON: 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods and Getaways Promo Code (Oct 10-11)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $99 for GlucksteinHome Duvet, 60% Off Pillows & Duvets, Cyber Monday Sale Extended (Oct 10)
- Screen Golf: $25 for One or $45 for Two Hours of Virtual Golf for Up to Four (Up to 50% Off)
- Screamfest: $19.99 for Admission to Screamfest on either October 5, 6, 12, or 13 ($30 Value)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $42.50 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes for Two or $77 for Four (Up to 45% Off)
- Entertainment.com: 15% Off New 2019 Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 9-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 11 Deals

- Uber: FREE $5 Off Promo Code + FREE $5 Off for New Uber Account
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $279 for Diamond Stud Earrings, 35% Off Other Fine Jewellery, Last Day of Cyber Monday Sale (Oct 11)
- Upper Deck Public House: $13 for $20 Towards Brunch for Two or More (35% Off)
- The Spice Chica: $62 for How to Make Napoletana Pizza Class (Up to 52% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $31.50 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (83% Off)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Frappuccino Blended Beverage (Oct 11, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season + Free Shipping Friday (Oct 12)
- GROUPON: Black Friday in October – Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Beauty & Spas, Activities Promo Code (Oct 12-13)
- Bare Esthetics & Beauty Equipment: $56 for One 60- or $109 for 120-Minute Custom Massage (Up to 49% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $86.50 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $163 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 32% Off)
- Central Bark Dog Daycare: $10.50 for Doga Class for One or $21 for Two People (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 13 Deals

- McDonald’s: Monopoly Coast to Coast is back (Oct 10 – Nov 11)
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $100, Get $30 Gift Card (Oct 12-14)
- Victoire Day Spa: $44 for One Spa Facial (Up to 54% Off)
- Soul Float: $39 for One or $78 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 35% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 14 Deals

- Madison’s 12|12: $11.50 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (36% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $30 for One Pedicure, $78 for Three Pedicures (Up to 48% Off)
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: 40% Off Your Purchase Promo Code (Oct 14)
- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Oct 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Cyber Monday in October – Save up to 80% Off (Oct 15-16)
- “Taboo, the Naughty but Nice Sex Show” – $12 for General admission “Taboo” Adult Show on November 22–25 (Up to 55% Off)
- Moon’s Kitchen Restaurant: $40 for Food and Drink for Two or $78 for Four (Up to 39% Off)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services Inc: $35 for Two or $49 for Three Rooms of Carpet Cleaning (Up to 61% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 15-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 16 Deals

- Air Raid Furnace & Duct: $192 for Duct and Furnace Cleaning and System Tune-Up ($350 Value)
- Victoire Day Spa: $44 for One Spa Facial (Up to 54% Off)
- Body Balance: $46 for One or $120 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, Trigger-Point, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 54% Off)
- Air Canada: Canada Sale 15% Off Promotion Code (Book by Oct 18)
- WestJet: Seat Sale (Book by Oct 17)
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Doorcrashers up to 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Oct 17-18)
- Entertainment.com: 25% Off New 2019 Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 17-23)
- Eye on 17th: $20 for Prescription Eyeglasses or Sunglasses ($200 Value)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $45.50 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass (59% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $33 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $256 for a Private Court Rental, or $854 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 18% Off)
- Best Buy: 2-Day Sale (Oct 17-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 18 Deals

- Colors Hair Studio: $30 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 68% Off)
- Mohave Grill: $11 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks (45% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $50 for 5 or $61.50 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 62% Off)
- WestJet: 15% Off Canada Discount Code (Book by Oct 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods and Getaways Promo Code (Oct 19-20)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $19.50 for One or $36.50 for Two Bikini Waxes (Up to 27% Off)
- Central Bark Dog Daycare: $10.50 for Doga Class for One or $21 for Two People (Up to 48% Off)
- Cultiva Beauty: $38 for Hairstyling Services. Two Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks!
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free – Handcrafted Espresso Beverage (Oct 19, 2pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 20 Deals

- Canadian Tire: 15% Off Sport Chek & Mark’s Gift Cards (Oct 19-25)
- Press’d Gasoline Alley: $12 for $18 Worth of Sandwiches or Sides (33% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $33 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (84% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Flash Sale – Save up to 80% Off (Oct 21)
- Pranic Healing Centre: $31 for Energy Balancing. Four Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 22 Deals

- Make It Productions: $5 for One-Day General Admission for 2 or $9 for 4 on December 6–9, 2018 (Up to 55% Off)
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $21 for Two or $39.50 for Four Class Passes to Kids’ Yoga (Up to 38% Off)
- VRKADE Helios: $49 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $89 for Four or $313 for Up to Eight People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## Forsale

if you ever see a deal for windshield replacement! let me know.

----------


## G-ZUS

> if you ever see a deal for windshield replacement! let me know.



I would not replace it going into winter. call around, a few places have them in the 160-180 range

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Oct 22-23)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $41 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Skiins Beauty Inc: $107 for One Full Set of Silk or $137 for Mink Eyelash Extensions with Two-Three Week Fill (Up to 54% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 22-28)
- WestJet: 3-Day Seat Sale (Book by Oct 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 24 Deals

- Entertainment.com: 30% Off New 2019 Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Oct 25 – Nov 1)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Oct 24-25)
- Portrait Studio in Walmart: $25 for One Photo Shoot Session and One 11″x14″ Gallery Canvas Print (77% Off)
- Holistic Dental Hygiene Clinic: $96 for One 30 or $173 for 60-Minute Session In-Office Laser Teeth Whitening (Up to 51% Off)
- The Wellness Body & Spa: $40 for One or $59 for Two Brazilian Waxes with Optional Underarm Waxes (Up to 68% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Oct 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 25 Deals

- Pasta La Vista: $12 for Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Free Spirit Dance: $57 for One Month of Unlimited Classes or $35 for Five Drop-In Classes (Up to 58% Off)
- YYC Detail: $67.50 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 16% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 26 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local & 10% Off Goods and Getaways Promo Code (Oct 26-27)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $19 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $30 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 25% Off)
- Pranic Healing Centre: $40.50 for Energy Balancing. Four Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $97.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 20% Off Clearance Code + Last Days of Bay Days (Oct 27-28)
- Zorka’s Healing Hands: $71 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage with Cupping (Up to 38% Off)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $86 for One or $259 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Oct 28-29)
- Skin Renewal MedSpa: $100 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 81% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $24 for Rounds of Mini Golf with Optional Pizzas and Mini Donuts (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 29 Deals

- In the NIK of Time: $60 for Exterior or $73 for Interior Detail for One Car, $92 for Truck, or $115 for SUV (Up to 54% Off)
- Ipurity Spa Salon: $26 for One or $76 for Three Classic Pedicures (Up to 49% Off)
- Vitality Fitness South: $18 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 29 – Nov 4)
- Harvey’s: 2 Original Burgers for $6 (Oct 29 – Nov 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Spooky Savings – Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Oct 30-31)
- Chinook CrossFit: $34.50 for Two Weeks or $82.50 for 30 Days of Unlimited CrossFit Classes with One Basics Class (Up to 84% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio: $31.50 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 67% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $42.50 for Manicure and Pedicure Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Big Savings on Smart Home Tech, TVs & More (Oct 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 31 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off + Free Shipping (Oct 31)
- Soap & More: $44.50 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $79 for Two (Up to 47% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $56 for Choice of One Facial or $102 for One Facial with Classic Mani-Pedi (Up to 44% Off)
- Chickzy: $13.50 for $20 Towards Lunch or Dinner (32% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Oct 31)
- Air Canada: Halloween Sale – 13% Off Promotion Code (Book by Oct 31)
- WestJet: Halloween Sale – 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 1 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Last Day of Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season (Nov 1)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 1-2)
- Kingsview Auto Detailing: $143 for Full Interior and Exterior Detailing for Car or $166 for SUV (Up to 41% Off)
- The Military Museums: $18.50 for Admission for Two or $34.50 for Four People (Up to 42% Off)
- Design Your Life Spiritual Studio: $58.50 for Reiki Sessions (Up to 45% Off)
- Entertainment.com: 25% Off New 2019 Coupon Books Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 1-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 2 Deals

- Chapters Indigo: 25% Off Toy & Baby Event Promo Code (Nov 1-4)
- Hudson’s Bay: Super Savings Weekend – Up to Extra 20% Off Almost Anything (Nov 2-4)
- Naseir’s Nails: $29 for One, $71.50 for Three, or $118 for Five Brazilian Waxing Sessions (Up to 53% Off)
- The Home of OM: $14 for One or $30 for Three 15-Minute Chair Massages (Up to 61% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $52.50 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 3 Deals

- Adidas.ca: Friends & Family Sale – Save 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 2-5)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Nov 3-5)
- S & V Motors: $102 for Four-Wheel Alignment with Warranty and Optional Oil Change (Up to 19% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 4 Deals

- Face & Fringe Salon & Spa: $26 for Threading or $36.50 for Waxing Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 42% Off)
- Chai Pani: $15 for $20 Worth of Indian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 37% Off)
- Toys R Us: Friends & Family – 15% Off Sale & Regular Priced Items (Until Nov 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 5 Deals

- Glamaway Beauty: $39 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 51% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $40 for One European Facial (60% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $33 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (83% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 5-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 6 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Nov 5-7)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Things To Do, Beauty and Spas & More Promo Code (Nov 6-7)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $14 for $20 Towards Lunch (Up to 30% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $86 for a TEYE Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (Up to 24% Off)
- Color Me Mine (Uptown- Calgary): $21 for Ceramics Painting for One or $37 for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Nov 5-7)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Nov 6-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off For Her (Nov 7)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Save 15% Off Discount Code (Nov 7)
- DC Dance Club: Up to 52% Off Dance Classes
- Madison’s 12|12: $12 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (44% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 75% Off)
- IKEA – Calgary Wacky Wednesday Deal of the Day (Nov 7)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Nov 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 8 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 8-9)
- Victoria Park Nails and Spa: $25 for One Shellac Manicure or $35 for Pedicure, or $49 for Both (Up to 42% Off)
- European Skin Care: $39.50 for One or $67.50 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 48% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $90.50 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $171 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Save $220 Off Dyson V7 Absolute Vacuum, Save $200 Off Dyson Pure Cool Link Purifier Fan (Nov 9)
- Lynyrd Skynyrd: Last of the Street Survivors Farewell Tour – $61 for Seating on March 13 at 7:30 p.m. (29% Off)
- Triwood Community: $67.50 for 10 or $113 for 20 Yoga Classes (62% Off)
- iBalance: $49 for One, $108 for Three Swedish Massages (Up to 28% Off)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event Extended (Until Nov 9)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Early Release (Nov 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 10 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $599.99 for BOSCH Dishwasher (Nov 10)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Nov 10-11)
- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 81% Off Windshield Replacement
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $63 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $76 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 85% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to $100 Off Nespresso Coffee Machines + $25 Coffee Credit (Nov 11)
- Lips KTV: $15 for $30 Worth of Room Rental and Menu Items. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Soul Float: $39 for One or $78 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 35% Off)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until Dec 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 70% Off DKNY Parkas + 50% Off Other Women’s Outerwear (Nov 12)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Nov 12-13)
- Free Spirit Dance: $78 for One Month of Unlimited Classes or $47.50 for Five Drop-In Classes (Up to 44% Off)
- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $72 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $34.50 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (91% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 13 Deals

- Entertainment.com: Pre-Black Friday Sale – All 2019 Coupon Books $20 + Free Shipping (Up to 60% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Shoes (Nov 13)
- Pure Health Chiropractic: $23.50 for One or $46.50 for Two Deep-Tissue Laser Therapy Sessions, or Chiropractic (Up to 64% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $40 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $80 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 30% Off)
- Calgary College of Traditional Chinese Medicine and Acupuncture: $33 for 2 or $57.50 for 4 Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 14 Deals

- Murphy Steam Cleaning: $36 for One or $55 for Two Headlight Restoration Appointments (Up to 45% Off)
- Divine Spine: $33 for One Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, Exam, and X-Rays ($198 Value)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $15 for One or $27 for Two Bikini Waxes (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Sweaters & Tops (Nov 15)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $56 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 81% Off)
- Vitality Fitness South: $23.50 for 20 Boot Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $46.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 16 Deals

- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $79 for 30- or $97.50 for 60-Minute Massage with a Detox Package (Up to 79% Off)
- Lips KTV: $15 for $30 Worth of Room Rental and Menu Items. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- The Military Museums: $18.50 for Admission for Two or $34.50 for Four People (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 17 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 17-18)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $995 for Casper Queen Mattress + 2 Bonus Casper Pillows (Nov 17)
- Oxygen Yoga And Fitness: $8.50 for Unlimited Fitness and Yoga Classes for One Week (15% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $40 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $80 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 30% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $299.99 for Zwilling J.A. Henckels 10-Piece Cookware Set with Bonus (Nov 18)
- LAST DAY: GROUPON – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 17-18)
- Logix Hair Design: $35 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Burwood Distillery: $21 for Distillery Tour and Tasting for Two or $39.50 for Four (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 19 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 60% Off Men’s Puffers & Parkas (Nov 19
- Black Friday 2018 (Nov 23) and Cyber Monday (Nov 26) Coming Soon!
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week starts now (Nov 19-23)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $31 for One 60-Minute Classic European Facial, $43 for Chemical Peel, or $31 for Acne Facial (Up to 74% Off)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19 for Shellac Manicure, or $39 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 51% Off)
- Body Balance: $42 for One or $120 for Three 60-Minute Swedish, Deep Tissue, Trigger-Point, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 58% Off)
- Air Canada: Black Friday Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Nov 25)
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale on Now (Book by Nov 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 20 Deals

- Grey Eagle Resort & Casino – Calgary, AB: $104 for Standard King Room One king bed
- Logix Hair Design: $35 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Basha Foods International: $19.99 for Two 10-lb bags of Shomal Parboiled Basmati Rice (33% Off)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sneak Peek Flyer (Nov 23-29)
- Walmart: Black Friday Flyer is available now (Nov 23-25)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $299.99 for KitchenAid PRO 600 Stand Mixer (Nov 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 21 Deals

- Amici Studio and Spa: $58.50 for One or $174 for Three Deep-Pore Facials (Up to 42% Off)
- Rapha Acupuncture & Massage Clinic: 70% Off an Acupuncture and Cupping Treatment
- Anne’s Beauty Spa: Up to 49% Off Waxing Services
- Canadian Tire: Red Thursday & Big Red Weekend – Lowest Prices of the Year (Nov 22-25)
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: Black Friday – Save 50% Off (Nov 20-22)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $129.99 for Select Women’s Parkas (Nov 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 22 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Starts Today (Nov 22 at 6pm EST)
- Costco.ca: Black Friday Event (Nov 22-25)
- Best Buy: Early Black Friday VIP Sale (Nov 22)
- Monster Mini Golf – Calgary: $85 for Monster Value Coupon Book ($300 Value)
- Upper Deck Public House: $5.50 for Causal Cuisine. Five Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio: $31.50 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 67% Off)
- Naturalizer: Black Friday – 40% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Nov 22-25)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $79.99 for GlucksteinHome 625-Thread Count Queen Sheet Sets OR Duvet Sets (Nov 22)
- TOMS.ca: Black Friday Sale – 30% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 22-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 23 Deals

- Black Friday Weekend 2018: Best Black Friday Deals (Nov 23-25)
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals Week
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Nov 24-25)
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale – Extended (Book by Nov 25)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $169.99 for MIKASA 40-Piece Dinnerware Set – Save $630 (Nov 24)
- WeHealth: $39.50 for One or $109 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 52% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $34.50 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (83% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 25 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $199.99 for Delonghi Countertop Oven (Nov 25)
- Walmart Canada: Cyber Monday Flyer (Nov 26-29)
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Flyer (Nov 26 – 29)
- Lynn Nail Spa and Beauty: $82 for Nail Services. Three Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Make It Productions: $5 for One-Day General Admission for 2 or $9 for 4 on December 6–9, 2018 (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 27 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals Week Sale
- Hudson’s Bay: Cyber Tuesday – Up to 50% Off (Nov 27)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $19.99 for Calvin Klein Dress Shirts, $14.99 for Calvin Klein Boxed Ties (Nov 27)
- Adore Face & Body: $29 for One or $79 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 52% Off)
- Caravel Craft Brewery: Up to 49% Off Brewery Tour and Tasting
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $37 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $65 for Four (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 28 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $59.99 for Zwilling JA Henckels 2-Pack Frying Pan Set (Nov 28)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 28-29)
- The Esthetic Connection: $75 for One or $219 for Three IPL Photo Facials (Up to 63% Off)
- Cochrane Lanes: $25 for One or $49 for Two Hours of Golf and Sport Simulator or $31 for One Hour Family Sports Package (Up to 43% Off)
- The Crux Climbing & Bouldering: $47.50 for One Introductory Climbing Lesson and a 1-Month Pass ($111.43 Value)
- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 28-29)
- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Nov 26 – Dec 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 29 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 28-29)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Boots (Nov 29)
- Calgary Expo Holiday Market: $10 for Calgary Expo Holiday Market One-Day Admission for Two or $19 for Four on December 1 or 2 (Up to 52% Off)
- Oxygen Yoga And Fitness: $8.50 for Unlimited Fitness and Yoga Classes for One Week (15% Off)
- Central Bark Dog Daycare: $10 for Doga Class for One or $20 for Two People (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 30 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to an Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 30 – Dec 2)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Nov 30 – Dec 1)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 75% Off Luggage (Nov 30)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Regular Shellac Gel Manicure and/or Pedicure (Up to 35% Off)
- Lynn Nail Spa and Beauty: $82 for Nail Services. Three Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Mark’s: Customer Appreciation Sale – Extra 30% Off Sitewide + Free Shipping (Nov 30 – Dec 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 1 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $149.99 for Lauren Ralph Lauren Goose Down Queen Duvet – 70% Off (Dec 1)
- The Esthetic Connection: $35 for One or $99 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 49% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $49 for Regular or $89 for Synthetic Oil Change with Spring Maintenance Package (Up to 47% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 2 Deals

- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – New Deal Theme Every Day (Dec 2-13)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $29.99 for MIKASA Set of 8 Glasses – 78% Off (Dec 2)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Dec 2-3)
- Kensington Automotive: $59 for Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package. Four Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $13 for $20 or $26 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet (35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 3 Deals

- Mantra Wellness Centre: $37 for One or $69 for Two Acupuncture or Cupping Sessions (Up to 71% Off)
- Victoria Park Nails and Spa: $20 for One Shellac Manicure or $28 for Pedicure, or $40 for Both (Up to 53% Off)
- 1000 Butterflies: $39 for One or $117 for Three Reiki Sessions (Up to 61% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Men’s Shoes & Boots (Dec 3)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Gaming Deals (Dec 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 4 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Dec 4)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Toys Deals (Dec 4)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $69.99 for Lord & Taylor 100% Cashmere Sweaters (Dec 4)
- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $30 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value 
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $29 for One, $71.50 for Three, or $118 for Five Brazilian Waxing Sessions (Up to 53% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $97.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 5 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Up to Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 5-6)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to $700 Off Stud Earrings + Flash Sale Code (Dec 5)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Computer Deals (Dec 5)
- Changes Spa & Salon: $35 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $14 for $20 Towards Lunch (Up to 30% Off)
- Divine Spine: $39 for One Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, Exam, and X-rays (Up to 88% Off)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Save 15% Off Discount Code (Dec 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 6 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Up to Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 5-6)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $79.99 for Vera Wang 500-Thread-Count Queen Sheet Sets (Dec 6)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Decorate the Home Deals (Dec 6)
- Calgary International Beerfest: $21 for General or $58.98 for VIP Admission on May 3 or 4, 2019 (Up to 47% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $46 for 5 or $56.50 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 65% Off)
- WestJet: Flash Sale Extended – Save 15% Off Discount Code (Dec 6)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Dec 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 7 Deals

- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Fashion Deals (Dec 7)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $59 for Hudson’s Bay Company Collection Plush Throw Blanket – Save $90 (Dec 7)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Dec 7)
- Costco Canada: $60 for a New One-Year Gold Star Costco Membership with a $20 Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons ($101.98 Value)
- Adore Face & Body: $29 for One or $79 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 52% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $29 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 8 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Dec 7-8)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Babies, Pets & Cameras Deals (Dec 8)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 8-9)
- The Fairy Hut: $65 for 90–120-Minute Fantasy Glass Garden Making Class for Two or $125 for Four (Up to 38% Off)
- Super Shine Auto Detailing: $56 for Mini Detail or $204 for Complete Interior Detail with Hand Wash (Up to 20% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 8)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $899.99 for Seal Fairmont Queen Mattress Set – Save $1649 (Dec 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 9 Deals

- Vitality Fitness South: $23.50 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $99.99 for Your Choice of ALL-CLAD Kitchen Items (Dec 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 10 Deals

- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Electronics Deals (Dec 10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $34.99 for Levi’s Jeans for Her & Him (Dec 10)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Dec 10-11)
- Yoga Studio South: $58.50 for Five Drop-In Classes, or $53.50 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 62% Off)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $57.50 for a 60-Minute Chemical Peel ($160 Value)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $39 for Manicure and Pedicure Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $99.99 for Gold & Diamond Necklaces (Dec 11)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Cooking & Kitchen Deals (Dec 11)
- Freya MediSpa & Wellness: $57.50 for 30-Minute Microdermabrasion Sessions
- Marble Slab Creamery: $19.50 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $31.50 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 22% Off)
- Soul Float: $39 for One or $78 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $19.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Dress Shirts, $14.99 for Boxed Silk Ties (Dec 12)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Home & Garden Deals (Dec 12)
- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $10 for Two Weeks of Vibration Training with One Additional Treatment (Up to 90% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $59 for Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package. Four Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $44.50 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes or $175 for Two-Hour Birthday Party (Up to 61% Off)
- Best Buy: One Day Sale (Dec 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 13 Deals

- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals – Sports & Outdoors Deals (Dec 13)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $22.99 for Women’s & Men’s Packaged Sleepwear (Dec 13)
- Corey Hart: $39 for Seating on June 20 at 7 p.m. (47% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $44.50 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes or $175 for Two-Hour Birthday Party (Up to 61% Off)
- Victoria Park Nails and Spa: $20 for One Shellac Manicure or $28 for Pedicure, or $40 for Both (Up to 53% Off)
- GROUPON: Crash the Site Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Beauty & Spas, Tech and More (Dec 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 30-50% Off Select Watches (Dec 14)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 14-15)
- Classy Cakes ‘N Cookies:39 for Cake Making Class for One or $75 for Two with Take-Home Cake (Up to 32% Off)
- Calgary International Beerfest: $21 for General or $58.98 for VIP Admission on May 3 or 4, 2019 (Up to 47% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $40.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 15 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Friends & Family – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 16-17)
- Amazon.ca: Shop Last-Minute Deals
- Hudson’s Bay: Online Only – Extra 15% Off Code+ Free Shipping All Orders (Dec 15-16)
- Victoria Park Nails and Spa: $15 for One Spa Manicure or $25 for Pedicure, or $3 for Both (Up to 30% Off)
- VRKADE Helios: $49 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $89 for Four or $313 for Up to Eight People (Up to 26% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $15.99 for Calvin Klein or Tommy Hilfiger 2-Pack Underwear (Dec 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 16 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Friends & Family – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 16-17)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $179.99 for Le Creuset French Oven, $49.99 for Godiva 70-Piece Chocolate Box (Dec 16)
- Bow Habitat Station: $12.50 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $15.50 for a Family (Up to 48% Off)
- Face & Fringe Salon & Spa: $25 for Threading or $35 for Waxing Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 17 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Friends & Family – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 16-17)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $199.99 for Heys 3-Piece Luggage Set – Save $600 (Dec 17)
- Manies Pizzaria and Greek Cuisine: $22 for One Large Pizza and Two Drinks ($34 Value)
- Victoria Park Nails and Spa: $15 for One Spa Manicure or $25 for Pedicure, or $3 for Both (Up to 30% Off)
- Logix Hair Design: $35 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 18 Deals

- Best Buy: Boxing Day Prices Now (Dec 14-24)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $17.99 for Chaps Tops & Shirts (Dec 18)
- 1918 Tap & Table: $11 for $20 Worth of Meals and Drinks for Two or $22 for $40 for Four (Up to 45% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $59 for Car Detailing. Two Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Murphy Steam Cleaning: $39 for One or $59 for Two Headlight Restoration Appointments (Up to 41% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale – 15% Off Canada & US (Book by Dec 19)

----------


## ExtraSlow

That 1918 tap and table place is nice.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 19-20)
- WestJet: 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Dec 19)
- Dahlia Nail Studio: $30 for One Brazilian or $35 for Full-Leg Wax (Up to 40% Off)
- Manies Pizzaria and Greek Cuisine: $22 for One Large Pizza and Two Drinks ($34 Value)
- Glamaway Beauty: $39 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 51% Off)
- Best Buy: Sneak Peek at Boxing Day Flyer (Dec 24 – Jan 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 20 Deals

- Sport Chek: 25% Off Promotional Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Dec 20-21)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – $4 for Any Hot, Iced or Blended Grande Holiday Beverage (Dec 20, 3pm – Close)
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $29 for Rock-Climbing. Fifteen Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- Eye on 17th: $21 for Prescription Eyeglasses or Sunglasses ($200 Value)
- Calgary Power Cleaning: $166 for Removal of a Quarter- or $198 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Procrastination Sale – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Dec 21-22)
- LAST DAY: Sport Chek – 25% Off Promotional Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Dec 20-21)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $37 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 28% Off)
- Costco Canada: $60 for a New One-Year Gold Star Costco Membership with a $20 Cash Card and Exclusive Coupons ($101.98 Value)
- Pranic Healing Centre: $36 for Energy Balancing. Four Options Available (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 22 Deals

- Kaur Massage: $59 for One or $159 for Three 60-Minute Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 38% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $78 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 23 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Last Chance Savings – Up to Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 23)
- Aquarius Spa: $75 for One or $149 for Two 1.5-Hour Private Sauna Sessions for Up to Six (Up to 26% Off)
- LashTopia: $102 for Full Set of Classic Volume Mink Eyelash Extensions With Optional Two Week Fill (Up to 23% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Last Chance Savings – Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Dec 24)
- Walmart: Boxing Week Starts Online Today (Online Dec 24, In-Store Dec 26, 2018)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $99 for 60- or $125 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage with 30-Minute Cupping Session (Up to 60% Off)
- 1918 Tap & Table: $11 for $20 Worth of Meals and Drinks for Two or $22 for $40 for Four (Up to 45% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $31.50 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (83% Off)
- Last Chance: Calgary Climbing Centre – $29 for Rock-Climbing. Fifteen Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $5 Off $15 Purchase Coupon (Until Jan 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 25 Deals

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
- Boxing Day 2018 is Coming Soon on Wednesday, December 26, 2018
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals 2018
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Day Sale – Up to 70% Off (Dec 25-27)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale (Starts Online on Dec 24, In-Store on Dec 26)
- Q Body Spa: $65 for Swedish or $129 for Couples Massage. Four Options Available (Up to 32% Off)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $51 for One Vitamin C or Dermabrasion Facial ($110 Value)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $34.50 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (83% Off)
- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Dec 25)
- Lululemon.com: Boxing Day Sale + Free Shipping
- Costco.ca: Boxing Week Savings
- TheSource.ca: Boxing Week Door Crashers (Dec 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 27 Deals

- Boxing Week 2018: Best Boxing Week Sales and Deals
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals Week – Up to 70% Off
- Changes Spa & Salon: $79 for One Body Treatment with Optional Facial, Mani-Pedi, or $145 for Both (Up to 65% Off)
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $29 for Rock-Climbing. Fifteen Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 28-29)
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Week – Save up to 65% Off (Dec 28 – Jan 4)
- Obra Prima Capoeira: $45 for Five or $75 for Ten Capoeira classes for One Child Aged 5–12 (Up to 42% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Regular Shellac Gel Manicure and/or Pedicure (Up to 35% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio: $30 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 29 Deals

- Chinook TCM Acupuncture Clinic: $30 for One or $72 for Three 60-minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Up to 69%)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $97.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Shoes & Handbags (Dec 30)
- GROUPON: Best of 2018 – Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Dec 30-31)
- Anne’s Beauty Spa: $79 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage with Indian Head Massage or Reflexology Session (Up to 49% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $46 for 5 or $56.50 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 31 Deals

- Samlogix: $39 for Hair Services. Two Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Bow Habitat Station: $12.50 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $15.50 for a Family (Up to 48% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $28 for Rounds of Mini Golf with Optional Pizzas and Mini Donuts (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 1 Deals

- Happy New Year 2019!
- Amazon.ca: New Year, New You Sale (Jan 1-31)
- GROUPON: What’s Your Resolution – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty, Spas, Automotive & More (Jan 1-2)
- Skin Renewal MedSpa: $51 for One or $156 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 49% Off)
- Sharon at Changes Spa & Salon: $39 for Men’s Haircut and Color, Pedicure, Mani-Pedi, or $69 for Facial (Up to 48% Off)
- Divine Spine: $30 for One Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, Exam, and X-rays (Up to 91% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 2 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 30-75% Off Vacation Essentials (Jan 2)
- Poko Popcorn -Chinook Centre: $29 for Two Savory Pop N Party Bags ($40 Value)
- Samlogix: $39 for Hair Services. Two Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $90.50 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $171 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Try Something New – Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Jan 3-4)
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $26 for Five or $50.50 for Ten Capoeira Classes for Children (Up to 66% Off)
- Poko Popcorn -Chinook Centre: $29 for Two Savory Pop N Party Bags ($40 Value)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)
- Air Canada: Big Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Jan 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 4 Deals

- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 3)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $30 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 55% Off)
- Paint Nite: $29 for The Original Paint Nite at Local Bars (Up to 37% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Regular Shellac Gel Manicure and/or Pedicure (Up to 35% Off)
- WestJet: New Year, New Sale (Book by Jan 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 5 Deals

- Paint Nite: $29 for The Original Paint Nite at Local Bars (Up to 37% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One or $84 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 30% Off)
- Best Buy: Clear Out Sale (Jan 5-10)
- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Jan 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 6 Deals

- Ipurity Spa Salon: $29 for One or $86.50 for Three Classic Pedicures (Up to 42% Off)
- Burwood Distillery: $19 for Distillery Tour and Tasting for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 7 Deals

- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $113 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 85% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: Up to 43% Off Eyelash Extensions
- Sbarro: $16.50 for One or $33.50 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 8 Deals

- Infinity Laser, Nails and Spa: $23 for Shellac Manicure with Optional Pedicure or Manicure & Pedicure (Up to 48% Off)
- VRKADE Helios: $49 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $89 for Four or $313 for Up to Eight People (Up to 26% Off)
- Basha Foods International: $19.99 for Two 10-lb bags of Shomal Parboiled Basmati Rice (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 9 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Jan 9)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bed & Bath (Jan 9)
- ReTouch: $141 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- Dahlia Nail Studio: $30 for One Brazilian or $35 for Full-Leg Wax (Up to 40% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centre: $130 for Massage with Facial or Infrared Sauna. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 7-13)
- WestJet: The Winter Sale – 2.5 Million Seats On Sale (Book by Jan 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 10 Deals

- GROUPON: Everything New Again – Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 10)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Latte or Macchiato Beverage (Jan 10, 3pm – Close)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $49 for Carpet Cleaning for Two, $69 for Three, or $120 for Five Rooms of Any Size (Up to 46% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails and Spa: $23 for Shellac Manicure with Optional Pedicure or Manicure & Pedicure (Up to 48% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $91 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 11 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment.com – Flash Sale – All 2019 Coupon Books $15 + Free Shipping (Up to 70% Off)
- Lorenzo’s Pizzeria – 17th Ave Location Only: $11 for $20 Towards Food and Drinks for Two or $22 for $40 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Poko Popcorn -Chinook Centre: $29 for Two Savory Pop N Party Bags ($40 Value)
- Cookie Cutters: $13 for Kids’ Haircuts (Up to 38% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Jan 14)
- WestJet: The Winter Sale Extended (Book by Jan 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Jan 11-12)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Deals on TVs, Audio, Smart Home & More (Jan 12)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $99 for Massage with Add-Ons. Two options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $44 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 12)
- Chapters Indigo: 15% Off Weekend Promo Code + Deals of the Week (Friday to Sunday)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Active Apparel (Jan 13)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Jan 13-14)
- Jim Gaffigan: Quality Time Tour – $32.50 for Seating on Saturday, January 19, at 7:30 p.m. (Up to 54% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $18.50 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 14 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Clearance Sale – Save up to 75% Off
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $99 for One or $299 for Three Radio Frequency Skin Tightening Sessions (Up to 67% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $30 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 55% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $29 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (42% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 14-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 15 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Jan 15)
- Entertainment.com: 50% Off All Coupon Books When You Buy 2 or More + Free Shipping (Jan 15-17)
- Canada’s Sports Hall of Fame: $15 for Admission to Canada’s Sports Hall of Fame for Two, $28 for Four, or $24 for Family of Two Adults and Two Youth (Up to 42% Off)
- Glamaway Beauty: $39 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 51% Off)
- Cinnamon Indian Cuisine & Bar: $28 for AYCE Indian Buffet for Two or $55 for Four with Masala Teas (Up to 31% Off)
- Indigo.ca: Free Shipping All Orders, No Minimum Spend (Jan 15-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 60% Off Women’s Shoes & Boots (Jan 16)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Jan 16)
- Crew Club Athletics: $47 for 6 or $155 for 24 Indoor Rowing Classes (Up to 62% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $35 for $50 Worth of Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 33% Off)
- Super Shine Auto Detailing: $49 for Mini Detail or $181 for Complete Interior Detail with Hand Wash (Up to 30% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 17 Deals

- Spot Sexy: $38 for One, $74 for Two, or $109 for Three Basic Mani-Pedis (Up to 34% Off)
- Changes Spa & Salon: $35 for Signature or $59 for Classic Manicure, Pedicure with Optional Foot Detox (Up to 55% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $81 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 68% Off)
- WestJet: 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Jan 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Jan 18-19)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $55 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 78% Off)
- Hanna Hair Design: $38 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $86 for a TEYE Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (Up to 24% Off)
- Cineplex: National Popcorn Day – FREE Small Popcorn (Jan 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 19 Deals

- Sport Chek: 30% Off Shoes & Clothing + Free Shipping (Jan 18-19)
- Def Leppard: $49 for Seating on July 31 at 7 p.m. (Up to 42% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $11.50 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (36% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 20 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: End of Season Home Blowout – Save up to 75% Off (Until Jan 20)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 20-21)
- Calgary Home + Garden Show: $16 for Single-Day Tickets for Two to the Calgary Home + Garden Show on February 28–March 3 ($32 Value)
- Century Sports: $12 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $21 for Four (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 21 Deals

- Legends of Motown Live! – $48.42 for Reserved seating on Friday, February 2, at 8 p.m. (35% Off)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $40 for 60-Minute Anti-Aging or Acne Facial (Up to 73% Off)
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $29 for Rock-Climbing. Fifteen Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 21-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Jan 22-23)
- Entertainment.com: All 2019 Coupon Books $18 + Free Shipping (Up to 64% Off)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $49 for One 60-Minute Ayurveda Facial with Face Massage ( 82% Off)
- The Esthetic Connection: $35 for One or $99 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 49% Off)
- Laser Quest (Calgary): $12 for Laser Tag or $150 for Birthday Party. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Jan 23)
- Everest Health Group: $72 for One 60-Minute or $99.50 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage with Aroma Oils (Up to 26% Off)
- Canada’s Sports Hall of Fame: $15 for Admission to Canada’s Sports Hall of Fame for Two, $28 for Four, or $24 for Family of Two Adults and Two Youth (Up to 42% Off)
- VRKADE Helios: $49 for Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $89 for Four or $313 for Up to Eight People (Up to 26% Off)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Jan 22-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining and More Promo Code (Jan 24-25)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO Any Frappuccino or Handcrafted Espresso Beverage (Jan 24, 3pm – Close)
- Pearle Vision: $20.50 for $200 Towards Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Glasses
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $49 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 84% Off)
- The Esthetic Connection: $35 for One or $99 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 25% Off Clearance Promo Code for a Total Savings of up to 80% Off
- The Original Paint Nite: $29 for Paint & Sip with Friends & Family at Yaymaker (Up to 29% Off)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $67.50 for One or $159 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 58% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 26 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 26)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)
- Calgary Power Cleaning: $153 for Removal of a Quarter- or $183 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 47% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 26)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Deals on TVs, Smart Home & More (Jan 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Jan 27-28)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $60 for $90 for Classic Lash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Fill (Up to 40% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 28 Deals

- Belukai: $21.50 for One Month of Karate Classes for Kids 7-17 Years Old (57% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $40.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- DM’s Photography: $31.50 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (83% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 28 – Feb 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Dining, Massages and More Promo Code (Jan 29-30)
- Capture The Flag Paintball & Airsoft: $40.50 for a Paintball with Lunch and Equipment Rental for Two, $76.50 for Four, or $108 for Six (Up to 49% Off)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)
- Logix Hair Design: $35 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- WestJet: 3-Day Seat Sale (Book by Jan 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off Furniture & Decor (Jan 30)
- Anytime Fitness Brentwood: $40 for One- or $75 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Up to 49% Off)
- Lorenzo’s Pizzeria – 17th Ave Location Only: $11 for $20 Towards Food and Drinks for Two or $22 for $40 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Coco’s Esthetics: $41 for Waxing Services for Women and Men. Four Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- Air Canada: Canada and U.S. Seat Sale (Book by Jan 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 31 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 31 – Feb 1)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $9 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 50% Off)
- Three Peaks Clinic: $49 for One 60- or $71 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 53% Off)
- China Rose Restaurant: $30 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $60 for Four, Valid Monday–Friday (32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 1 Deals

- TheBay.com: 28 Days of Deals – New Sale Every Day (Feb 1-28)
- Entertainment.com: 53% Off All 2019 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Feb 1-3)
- Cast Iron Cookhouse & Sportsbar: $15 for Food and Drink for Two or $30 for Four (Up to 40% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $9 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 50% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Feb 1-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Feb 2-3)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $229.99 for Delonghi Livenza Toaster Oven – Save $150 (Feb 2)
- Poko Popcorn -Chinook Centre: $29 for Two Savory Pop N Party Bags at Poko Popcorn ($40 Value)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 3 Deals

- Boston Pizza: Super Bowl Deal – Buy 1 Pizza, Get 1 FREE (Feb 3)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Fine Jewellery, Lingerie & Sleepwear, & Watches (Feb 3)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 94% Off)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $89.99 for Oil Change and Seasonal Service Package ($199.99 Value)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $319 for Distinctly Home Mariposa Accent Chair (Feb 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 4 Deals

- McDonald’s: $1 for Any Size McCafé Premium Roast Coffee (Feb 4 – Mar 3)
- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Feb 4)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 60% Off Women’s Coats & Jackets (Feb 4)
- Globe Cinema: $19.50 for a Movie Package with Soda and Popcorn for Two or $40.50 for Four (Up to 41% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $65 for Swedish or $129 for Couples Massage. Four Options Available (Up to 32% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $97.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Dining, Massages & More Promo Code (Feb 5-6)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Boxed Bras & Panties (Feb 5)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $17.50 for One, $34 for Two, or $51 for Three vouchers, Each Good for a Men’s Haircut (Up to 51% Off)
- Belukai: $30 for One Month of Karate Classes for Kids 7-17 Years Old (50% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 6 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Feb 6)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Select Activewear (Feb 6)
- Felix Skincare Clinic: $35 for One, $72 for Two, or $100 for Three 45-Minute Cocoon Wellness Pod Pro Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- Cast Iron Cafe: $15 for Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- S&V Motors: $40 for Conventional or Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 56% Off)
- Air Canada: Valentine’s Day Sale (Book by Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $110 for Sterling Silver & Diamond Heart Pendant Necklace (Feb 7)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 7)
- VR Fun Zone: $9 for One, $25 for Three, or $45 for Six Virtual Reality Experiences at VR Fun Zone (Up to 38% Off)
- FloatLife: $22 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $27 for Two (Up to 27% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $49 for 5 or $59.50 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 63% Off)
- WestJet: Canada and U.S. Seat Sale (Book by Feb 14)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Handcrafted Espresso Beverage (Feb 7, 3pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 8 Deals

- HOT DEAL: GROUPON.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 8-9)
- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 25% Off Clearance Promo Code for a Total Savings of up to 75% Off (Feb 8-10)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 35% Off Men’s Dress Shirts, Ties, Underwear, Socks, Belts, Bags & Wallets (Feb 8)
- Cast Iron Cafe: $15 for Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Alberta College of Massage Therapy: $29 for One or $85 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 27% Off)
- European Skin Care: $35 for One or $59 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save 20% Off Coupon (Feb 7-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 9 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 8-9)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $79.99 for Casio G-Shock Watches (Feb 9)
- Royal Canadian Circus: $36 for General admission. June 14–23 (38% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $40.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 10 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $60 for 10kt Gold Open Heart Ring (Feb 10)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 10-11)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $85 for Spa Services. Three Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Regular Shellac Gel Manicure and/or Pedicure (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 11 Deals

- Tim Hortons: RRRoll Up The Rim To Win is Back! (Until Apr 17)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 75% Off Luggage (Feb 11)
- Trio Motors: $25 for $50 Worth of Automotive or Watercraft Service/Repair (Up to 50% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $40.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf with Optional Pizzas and Mini Donuts (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Select Women’s Tops, Jackets & Vests (Feb 12)
- Sol Optix: $22 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (89% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 51% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 11-17)
- WestJet: Valentine’s Vacation Sale – 3 Days Only (Book by Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Feb 13)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Dining, Massages, Activities & More Promo Code (Feb 13)
- Allure Aesthetics: $45 for One or $89 for Two Customized Chemical Peels (Up to 55% Off)
- Royal Canadian Circus: $36 for General admission. June 14–23 (38% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One or $84 for Two 60-Minute Float Sessions or One Couples Float Session (Up to 30% Off)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Select Bath Towels (Feb 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 14)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Any Handcrafted Espresso Beverage (Feb 14, 3pm – Close)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)
- Aragon Massage Laser & Esthetics: $199 for Three, $249 for Four, or $299 for Five Body-Sculpting Treatments & Massage (Up to 46% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $44.50 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes or $175 for Two-Hour Birthday Party (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 15 Deals

- Sport Chek: 4-Day Sale – Deals up to 50% Off (Feb 15-18)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $59.99 for Distinctly Home Chanel Bar Stool (Feb 15)
- Derma Loft: $271 for One-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $418 for Medium, or $559 for Large Area (Up to 91% Off)
- Felix Skincare Clinic: $35 for One, $72 for Two, or $100 for Three 45-Minute Cocoon Wellness Pod Pro Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- ReTouch: $141 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Select Swimwear & Cover-Ups (Feb 16)
- Lindt & Sprüngli Canada: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $233 for a Private Court Rental, or $896 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 25% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 17 Deals

- Haley Hair Design: $59 for Haircut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Style with Optional Highlights (Up to 41% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $19 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 47% Off)
- Best Buy: The Baby Event (Until Feb 21)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $59 for Hudson’s Bay Company Collection Chunky Knit Throw (Feb 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 18 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All 2019 Coupon Books $17.76 + Free Shipping (Up to 64% Off)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $99 for Serta Double/Queen Duvet, 60% Off Pillows & Duvets (Feb 18)
- YYC Beauty Lounge: $95 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments with Consultation. Four Options Available (Up to 72% Off)
- Lindt & Sprüngli Canada: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $31.50 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (83% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Feb 19-20)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Savings on Laptops, Computer Accessories & More (Feb 19)
- Pentatonix: $32 for Seating on Friday, June 28, at 6:15 p.m. (53% Off)
- Cast Iron Cookhouse & Sportsbar: $15 for $25 Worth of Food and Drink for Two or $30 for $50 for Four (Up to 40% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centre: $119 for Massage with Facial or Infrared Sauna. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 18-24)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 20% Off T3 Styling Tools (Feb 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 20 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Feb 20)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Select Women’s Apparel (Feb 20)
- Chickzy: $19 for Two 10″ Personal, $22 for 12″ Medium, or $24 for 14″ Large Pizzas with Toppings (Up to 29% Off)
- Spot Sexy: $38 for One, $74 for Two, or $109 for Three Basic Mani-Pedis (Up to 34% Off)
- Sumo Lounge: $26 for $40 Worth of Japanese Dinner for Two or More People, Valid for Dine-In (35% Off)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Save 15% Off U.S. Discount Code (Feb 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 21 Deals

- TOMS.ca: 30% Off All Boots Promo Code (Feb 20-24)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Feb 21-22)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 40% Off Select Men’s Suits (Feb 21)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $58 for One or $145 for Three LipoMelt Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 76% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 to Spend on Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $51 for One Vitamin C or Dermabrasion Facial ($110 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Canadian Winter Weekend Sale – Up to 70% Off (Feb 22-24)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Extra 25% Off Already-Reduced Bed & Bath (Feb 22)
- Alberta College of Massage Therapy: $29 for One or $85 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 27% Off)
- Changes Spa and Salon: $85 for Spa Services. Three Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Select Kids’ Spring Arrivals (Feb 23)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $125 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $221 for Medium, or $288 for Large Area (Up to 84% Off)
- Kaur Massage: $52 for One or $139 for Three 60-Minute Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 45% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 24 Deals

- Chapters Indigo: The Baby Event – 20% Off Baby Items (Feb 21-24)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Women’s Dresses & Suiting, 40% Off Women’s & Kids’ Outerwear (Feb 24)
- Blaskin & Lane: $39 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation ($79.95 Value)
- Calgary Climbing Centre: $32 for Rock-Climbing. Fifteen Options Available (Up to 42% Off)
- Best Buy: Winter Sale (Feb 24 – Mar 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 25 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Feb 25-26)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Women’s Pants, Jeans, Skirts & More (Feb 25)
- Skin Renewal MedSpa: $89 for One or $265 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 61% Off)
- VR Fun Zone: $9 for One, $25 for Three, or $45 for Six Virtual Reality Experiences at VR Fun Zone (Up to 38% Off)
- YYC Detail: $59 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 26% Off)
- WestJet: U.S. Seat Sale – 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Feb 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 26 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 2 For $50 Bras, 30% Off Women’s Lingerie (Feb 26)
- The Crystal Method: $20 for General admission on Friday, April 19, at 9 p.m. (47% Off)
- Sol Optix: $22 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (89% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Air Canada: U.S. Seat Sale – 15% Off Promotion Code (Book by Feb 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 27 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Feb 27)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s New Spring Arrivals (Feb 27)
- Mr. Frost Paint Correction and Detailing: $45 for Full Exterior, $79 for Interior Detail. 6 Options Available (Up to 62% Off)
- Blaskin & Lane: $39 for an Oil Change and Tire Rotation ($79.95 Value)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $13 for $20 or $26 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet (35% Off)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Feb 27)
- Entertainment.com: 50% Off All 2019 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Feb 27 – Mar 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 28 Deals

- WestJet: Today Only – Extra 23% Off Birthday Sale (Book by Feb 28)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Women’s Shoes & Handbags (Feb 28)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $179.99 for Mikasa 40-Piece Dinnerware Set – Save $620 (Feb 28)
- Auto King Detailing: $147 for Classic Interior or $199 for Premium Clean (Up to 31% Off)
- Skin Renewal MedSpa: $89 for One or $265 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 61% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $149 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 38% Off)
- Air Canada: Today Only – 20% Off Promotion Code (Book by Feb 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Feb 28 – Mar 1)
- WestJet: The Birthday Sale – 70% of Flights on Sale (Book by Mar 4)
- Economy Automotive & Transmissions: $39 for Conventional, $55 for Synthetic, or $49 for Semi-Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 54% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 94% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 2-3)
- Barney Bentall & The Legendary Hearts: $24 for General admission on March 6 at 8 p.m. (20% Off)
- Forever Lasers: $83 for One, $214 for Three, or $452 for Six HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 58% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 2)
- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Mar 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 3 Deals

- Renew Dental: $2,999 for One Complete Invisalign Package or $1,199 for Express Invisalign Treatment
- Cookie Cutters: $13 for Kids’ Haircuts (Up to 38% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Mar 4-5)
- Huntington Hills: $35 for Five- or $65 for Ten-Class Pass for Yoga Classes (Up to 57% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $147 for Classic Interior or $199 for Premium Clean (Up to 31% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $49 for Three Weeks of Unlimited Boot-Camp Sessions or $69 for Five Weeks Plus a Fitness E-Book (Up to 80% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 4-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 5 Deals

- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Mar 4 – Apr 14)
- Chapters Indigo: 20% Off LEGO (Mar 4-10)
- WestJet: Birthday Sale Extended- Over 2 Million Seats Still on Sale (Book by Mar 7)
- Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre: $523 for One or $942 for Two Cold-Laser Lipo Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 69% Off)
- Globe Cinema: $19.50 for a Movie Package with Soda and Popcorn for Two or $40.50 for Four (Up to 41% Off)
- Pearle Vision: $20.50 for $200 Towards Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Glasses

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Mar 6-7)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 25% Off Active Apparel (Mar 6)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Women’s Deals up to 55% Off + Free Shipping (Mar 6)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $110 for Gold or $125 for Diamond Car Detailing Package for Cars or $140 for Trucks/Van/SUV (Up to 50% Off)
- Economy Automotive & Transmissions: $39 for Conventional, $55 for Synthetic, or $49 for Semi-Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 54% Off)
- Century Sports: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 7 Deals

- Lorenzo’s Pizzeria: $18 for Italian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 36% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Giving Day – Up to an Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Mar 8)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 8)
- Cannabis and Hemp Expo (March 9-10) – $7 for General admission (53% Off)
- Forever Lasers: $88 for One, $220 for Three, or $389 for Six HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 62% Off)
- FloatLife: $45 for One or $89 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 26% Off)
- Banana Republic: Friends & Family Event – 40% Off Promo Code (Mar 8-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 9 Deals

- Dairy Queen: BOGO Deal – Buy One Blizzard, Get One for 99¢ (Mar 8-17)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Mar 9-10)
- EtolieSkin: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $209 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $419 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 84% Off)
- Vitality Fitness South: $23.50 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Air Canada: Canada, U.S. & Sun Sale (Mar 8-10)
- WestJet: 3-Day Seat Sale (Mar 8-10)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 10 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s Spring Shoes & Handbags (Mar 10)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $49 for One Brazilian Female or Male Sugaring Session. Three Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Le Soleil Spa: $62 for One or $169 for Three European Facials with Access to Hotel Amenities (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 11 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 11-12)
- Acclaim Hotel Calgary Airport – Calgary, AB: $129 for Stay for two, with dates into June. Prices in CAD. Includes 14-day park and fly package
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $17.50 for One, $34 for Two, or $51 for Three vouchers, Each Good for a Men’s Haircut (Up to 51% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 12 Deals

- Shoppers Drug Mart: Friends & Family Event – 20% Off Regular Priced Items (Mar 12)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $61 for One or $129 for Two Body Scrubs with Massage (Up to 39% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $52 for European Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 57% Off)
- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $63 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)
- Air Canada: St. Patrick’s Day Sale (Mar 12-19)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Mar 11-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Mar 13-14)
- Vee Care Skin: $79 for One or $199 for Three IPL Photofacial Treatments (Up to 63% Off)
- Bare Skin Laser and Rejuvenation: $99 for Four Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 74% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf with Optional Pizzas and Mini Donuts (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 14 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Handcrafted Espresso Beverage or Frappuccino Blended Beverage (Mar 14, 3pm – Close)
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $59 for One or $150 for Three Shellac or $50 for Regular Manicures with Regular Pedicures (Up to 63% Off)
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $30 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session ($105 Value)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $53 for 5 or $65 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 64% Off)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Canada, U.S. & Sun Sale Promotion Code (Book by Mar 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 15)
- Deerfoot Cafe: $12 for $20 Worth of Real Mexican Cuisine (Up to 40% Off)
- Completely Customized Esthetics: $40 for Facials with LED Treatment and Vitamin or Mineral Infusion (Up to 75% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $28 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 16 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Mar 16-17)
- Car Clinic: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and Fluid Top-Up (Up to 56% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 17 Deals

- Lunchbox Theatre: $25 for Seating. Select Performances 1/14/19 –4/20/19 (50% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 18 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Mar 18)
- Jhoa Divine: $35 for UV Manicure, $39 for Pedicure, or $69 for Mani-Pedi (Up to 47% Off)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $69 for One or $148 for Two Body Scrubs with Massage (Up to 31% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $17 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 37% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 18-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Mar 19-20)
- Adidas.ca: Mid-Season Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Mar 18 – Apr 4)
- Allure Aesthetics: $149 for Two, $225 for Three, or $289 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 71% Off)
- Make It Productions: Calgary – $5 for Two or $10 for Four Tickets to “Make It! The Handmade Revolution” on 04/05/19-04/07/19 at Deerfoot City (Up to 50% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 51% Off)
- WestJet: Spring Seat Sale (Book by Mar 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 20 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Must-Haves + Extra 15% Off Code (Mar 20)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Savings on Select Small Appliances, Floorcare, Kitchenware & More (Mar 20)
- C & J Nails Salon: $45 for Eyelashes Lifting with Optional Tinting (Up to 40% Off)
- Deerfoot Cafe: $12 for $20 Worth of Real Mexican Cuisine (Up to 40% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $75 for a TEYE Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (Up to 24% Off)
- Air Canada: Spring Getaway Sale (Book by Mar 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 21 Deals

- Marble Slab Creamery: New Spring Savings Coupons (Until May 26)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Any Handcrafted Espresso Beverage (Mar 21, 3pm – Close)
- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $76 for One, $172 for Two, or $261 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 70% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery-Market Mall: $97 for Ice Cream. Four Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One 60-Minute Single’s Float Session in Either a Premium Pod Room or Deluxe Float Room (39% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 21-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 22 Deals

- Colin James: $35 for Seating on March 27 at 7:30 p.m. (41% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $102 for Gold or $115 for Diamond Car Detailing Package for Cars or $140 for Trucks/Van/SUV (Up to 54% Off)
- Kaur Massage: $52 for One or $139 for Three 60-Minute Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massages (Up to 45% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (Mar 21-27)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Mar 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Mar 23-24)
- Healthy Initiatives: $60 for 4, $100 for 8, or $140 for 12 Weeks of Herbal Tea Sessions for Mental Health (Up to 81% Off)
- China Rose Restaurant: $30 for Chinese Buffet for Two or $60 for Four, Valid Monday–Friday (32% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 24 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items + Free Shipping (Mar 21-25)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s Styles (Mar 24)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $55 for a 60-Minute Chemical Peel ($160 Value)
- Chickzy: $19 for Two 10″ Personal, $22 for 12″ Medium, or $24 for 14″ Large Pizzas with Toppings (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 30 Deals

- Mukwah: $165 for Guided Whitewater Rafting or $75 for Calgary River Experience for Two (Up to 36% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $13 for $20 or $26 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet (35% Off)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Mar 30)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 31 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Mar 31 – Apr 1)
- TheSource.ca: Big Tech Sale (Mar 31 – Apr 3)
- Divine Spine: $39 for One Computerized Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, X-Rays, and Personalized Treatment Plan (Up to 88% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $233 for a Private Court Rental, or $896 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 1 Deals

- WestJet: The Flyre Sale (Book by Apr 4)
- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $30 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $29 for 30-Minute Chair Massage with Optional 15-Minute Scalp Massage (Up to 52% Off)
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $36.50 for One or $72 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 1-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 2 Deals

- Rev’d Performance: $34 for Conventional, $52 for Semi-Synthetic, or $69 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 57% Off)
- Competitive Edge Sport Therapy: $57 for Injury Rehabilitation Package ($170 Value)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $41 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes or $161 for Two-Hour Birthday Party (Up to 64% Off)
- Air Canada: Flash Sale – Save on Popular Destinations (Book by Apr 4)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 3 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 3)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to 50% Off Watches (Apr 3)
- The Grizzly Paw Brewing Company: $25 for Brewery Tour, Tasting, and Souvenir for Two or $45 for Four (Up to 37% Off)
- Spice Wellness: $24 for The Ultimate Cleanse Package ($370 Value)
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $45 for One Vitamin C or Dermabrasion Facial ($110 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 4 Deals

- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab & Sports Injuries Clinic: $51 for 5 or $61.50 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 85% Off)
- LashTopia: $89 for Full Set of Classic Volume Mink Eyelash Extensions With Optional Two Week Fill (Up to 33% Off)
- DM’s Photography: $31.50 for a 90-Minute Photo Shoot with Prints and Images (83% Off)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – $3 for Grande Handcrafted Espresso Beverage Apr 4, 3pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 5 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 35% Off Women’s Tops (Apr 5)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $21 for Three Small, $31.50 for Medium, or $26 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 46% Off)
- Yoga Studio South: $51 for Five Drop-In Classes, or $47 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 66% Off)
- Alberta College of Massage Therapy: $29 for One or $85 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 27% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 6 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 35% Off Men’s Shirts (Apr 6)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Savings on Computers, Accessories & More (Apr 6)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $87 for 60- or $109 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage with 30-Minute Cupping Session (Up to 65% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $24 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (88% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 35% Off Dresses (Apr 7)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 6-7)
- WinSport: $67.44 for Summer Bobsleigh Adventure in Calgary
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 8 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 8)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 35% Off Men’s Denim (Apr 8)
- Pure Envy Salon & Spa: $39 for Haircut, Deep Conditioning, and Style or $85 for Partial or $109 for Full Highlights (Up to 57% Off)
- Car Clinic: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and Fluid Top-Up (Up to 56% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 94% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 8-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Fine Jewellery and Watches (Apr 9)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 9)
- Etana Wellness: $185 for The Ultimate Spa Experience or $78 for 60-Minute Rain Drop Therapy Fusion (Up to 48% Off)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $60 for One IPL Facials (60% Off)
- Golf Lessons with Rob Lean: $45 for One or $115 for Three Semi-Private Lesson for One or $219 for Two (Up to 34% Off)
- WestJet: 3-Day Sale – 15% Off Basic & Econ Fares Discount Code (Book by Apr 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 10 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Apr 10)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Apr 10-11)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 10)
- Foothills Orchid Society: $10 for Admission for Two or $20 for Four to Calgary Orchid Show on June 1 or 2 (Up to 50% Off)
- Mukwah: $165 for Guided Whitewater Rafting or $75 for Calgary River Experience for Two (Up to 36% Off)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 11 Deals

- SportChek.ca: 4-Day Major Golf Sale – Deals up to 65% Off (Apr 11-14)
- Clearview Windshield Repair: $59 for 1 Year of Windshield Chip and Crack Repairs for 1 or $89 for 2 Vehicles (Up to 63% Off)
- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $30 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value)
- Three Peaks Clinic: $35 for One, $67.50 for Two, or $85 for Three Acupuncture Treatments with Initial Consultation (Up to 73% Off)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Canada, U.S. & Sun Sale Promotion Code (Book by Apr 11)
- WestJet: 3-Day Sale – 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Apr 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 12 Deals

- Amber is a Color Hair Studio: $24 for One, $45 for Two, or $64 for Three Blowouts, Scalp Massages, and Styles (Up to 47% Off)
- 1000 Butterflies: $34 for One or $102 for Three Reiki Sessions (Up to 66% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $73 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $138 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season – Up to 50% Off
- Service Plus Inn and Suites: $159 for 1-Night Stay for Four with Adventure Package at Service Plus Inns & Suites in Calgary, AB. Combine Up to 2 Nights (52% Off)
- Royal Canadian Circus: $36 for General admission. June 14–23 (38% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 30% Off Massages, Facials & More Promo Code (Apr 13-14)
- Completely Customized Esthetics: $45 for One or $125 for Three Glycolic Chemical Peels (Up to 48% Off)
- Poko Popcorn -Chinook Centre: $29 for Two Savory Pop N Party Bags at Poko Popcorn ($40 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 15 Deals

- Canadian Tire: 15% Off Sport Chek & WaySpa Gift Cards (Apr 11-17)
- Three-Sixty Detailing: $125 for Full Interior and Exterior Detail for One Car, $145 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 48% Off)
- Body Balance: $43 for 60-Minutes of Postural Correction and Alignment Session (Up to 52% Off)
- Pearle Vision: $18 for $200 Towards Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Glasses

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 16 Deals

- The Home Vintner: $22 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value)
- Amici Hair Studio Esthetics & Spa: $79 for Massage for One or $199 for Couple. Three Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $60 for $90 for Classic Lash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Fill (Up to 40% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 15-21)
- WestJet: 3-Day Sale – 4 Different Offers (Book by Apr 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 17 Deals

- The Spice Chica: $75 for Date Night Cooking Class for Two or $150 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 81% Off Windshield Replacement
- Face & Fringe Salon & Spa: $25 for Threading or $35 for Waxing Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 18 Deals

- Auto Hail Pros: $99 for $500 Towards Hail-Damage Repair (80% Off)
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $52 for Full Leg, $40 for Full Arm, or $22 for Underarm Waxing (Up to 38% Off)
- Globe Cinema: $18 for a Movie Package with Soda and Popcorn for Two or $37 for Four (Up to 45% Off)
- Best Buy: VIP Sale (Apr 18)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Apr 19-20)
- Best Buy: Easter Sale (Apr 19-25)
- Stephanie Shaw Chiropractic: $23 for $150 Towards Custom Orthotics (85% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 20 Deals

- Shimmer Spray Tans: $29 for One or $69 for Three Airbrush Spray-Tan Sessions (Up to 49% Off)
- Deerfoot Cafe: $12 for $20 Worth of Real Mexican Cuisine (Up to 40% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Apr 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Price Slash Sale – Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 21)
- Lux Detail: $75 for Interior Detailing or $65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $109 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 46% Off)
- Vitality Fitness South: $21 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Apr 22)
- Dinosaur Trail Golf and Country Club: $95 for 18-Hole Round of Golf for Two or $175 for Four with Cart Rental (Up to 50% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- Vuln!! Path it now!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 23 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment.com – Flash Sale – All Coupon Books $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- TD Modern: $39.50 for Cut, Wash, and Restorative Mask w/ Optional Partial Highlights or All-Over Color-TD Modern (Up to 47% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One 60-Minute Single’s Float Session in Either a Premium Pod Room or Deluxe Float Room (39% Off)
- Air Canada: Spring Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Apr 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 24 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Apr 24)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Apr 23-24)
- Body Balance: $47 for 60-Minute Swedish or $49 for Deep Tissue Massage (Up to 53% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 51% Off)
- A&W: Teen Burger for $3.50 (Until May 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 25 Deals

- Screen Golf: $12 for 60-Minute Virtual Driving Range for One or $24 for Two Stalls (Up to 52% Off)
- The Esthetic Connection: $31 for One or $87 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 26 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books $12 + Free Shipping, Extra 30% Off When you Buy 2 or More (Up to 76% Off)
- Boundary Ranch: $76 for Horseback Trail Rides. Eight Options Available (Up to 37% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $37 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 28% Off)
- WestJet: Seat Sale (Book by Apr 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 27 Deals

- WTM Fitness: $64.50 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $233 for a Private Court Rental, or $896 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 25% Off)
- Vuln!! Path it now!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 28 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Apr 28)
- Kunda Body: $49 for One or $145 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 56% Off)
- Alberta College of Massage Therapy: $30 for One or $87 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 29 Deals

- Q Body Spa: $52 for One or $161 for Three Purifying Facials, or $79 for One 24k Gold Facial (Up to 47% Off)
- Lynn Nail Spa and Beauty: $66 for Nail Services. Three Options Available (Up to 47% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 29 – May 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 30 Deals

- Warrior Packs Fitness: $17 for Two or $23.50 for Four Weeks of Evening Boot Camp Classes (Up to 87% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)
- WestJet: 48-Hour Flash Sale (Book by May 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Apr 30 – May 1)
- Stephanie Shaw Chiropractic: $39 for One Computerized Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, X-Rays, and Personalized Treatment Plan (Up to 88% Off)
- Logix Hair Design: $35 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 2 Deals

- Calgary Shooting Centre: $40 for Range Package for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf with Optional Pizzas and Mini Donuts (Up to 47% Off)
- Bath & Body Works: $10 Off Any $30 Purchase Coupon (Until May 3)
- GROUPON: Sweeten the Deal – Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 3 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 3-4)
- Hudson’s Bay: Final Days of Bay Days + Free Shipping Friday (May 3)
- Master Chocolat: $14 for 9-Piece Salted Caramels Box or $18 for Bernard’s Choice Chocolate Assortment Box (Up to 22% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 4 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 3-4)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $65 for European Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 48% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Five-Course Meal for Two People, $149 for Five-Course Meal for Four People (Up to 38% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 5 Deals

- LAST CHANCE: Hudson’s Bay – Last Day of Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season (May 5)
- Lakeview Automotive Centre: $79 for Oil Change and Seasonal Service Package ($199.99 Value)
- Face & Fringe Salon & Spa: $25 for Threading or $35 for Waxing Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- Vuln!! Path it now!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 6 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 30% Off Massages, Facials & More, Extra 15% Off Dining, Activities & More Promo Code (May 6-7)
- Royal Canadian Circus: $19 for General admission. June 14–23 (34% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One 60-Minute Single’s Float Session in Either a Premium Pod Room or Deluxe Float Room (39% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 7 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 30% Off Massages, Facials & More, Extra 15% Off Dining, Activities & More Promo Code (May 6-7)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $39 for One Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 61% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 8 Deals

- Three Peaks Clinic: $43 for One 60- or $62 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 59% Off)

- Beyond Beautiful Club: $43 for One Brazilian Female or Male Sugaring Session. Three Options Available (Up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 9 Deals

- Sport Chek: 4-Day Sale – 30% Off Women’s Shoes & Clothing (May 9-12)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Select Women’s Tops (May 9)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Frappuccino Blended Beverage (May 9, 3pm – Close)
- Calgary Orchid Show: $10 for Admission for Two or $20 for Four on June 1 or 2 (Up to 50% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $49 for 5 or $60 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 10 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Massages, Facials & More, Extra 20% Off Dining, Activities & More Promo Code (May 10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 40%-50% Off Women Shoes & Sandals, 40% Off Handbags (May 10)
- Avalon Cleaners: $18 for $30 Worth of Dry Cleaning Services (40% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $37 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 28% Off)
- Air Canada: Mother’s Day Sale (Book by May 13)
- WestJet: The Mother’s Day Sale (Book by May 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 50% Off Dresses (May 11)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (May 11)
- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab & Sports Injuries Clinic: $51 for 5 or $61.50 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 85% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 11)
- Hacked By Omba, Pray For New Zealand

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 12 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Massages, Facials & More, Extra 20% Off Dining, Activities & More Promo Code (May 12)
- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until June 16 or 23)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $149 for Hair Removal. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Logix Hair Design: $35 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Wendy’s: $5 for Baconator Burger (Until May 26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 75% Off Select Luggage (May 13)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $59 for 1 or $148 for 3 Chemical Peels or $174 for Microdermabrasion Treatments w/ Optional Serum (Up to 81% Off)
- Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa: $144 for Laser Teeth Whitening with Fluoride Treatment (Up to 65% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $59.99 for Glucksteinhome Queen Sheet Set, $99 for Serta Duvet (May 14)
- XA Staffing: $69 for CPR and AED with Optional Comprehensive or Emergency First Aid Course (Up to 46% Off)
- Glamaway Beauty: $39 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $147.99 for Zwilling JA Henckels Knife Set with Bonus Frying Pan, Up to 55% Off Other Cookware, Bakeware & More (May 15)
- MAACO: $49 for Paint Job, $199 for Full Wrap, or $99 for Collision Repair. Seven Options Available (Up to 76% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $13 for $20 or $26 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet (35% Off)
- WestJet: Early Bird Sale (Book by May 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 16 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – Up to 60% Off Promo Code (May 16-20)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $189.99 for Calvin Klein Men’s Suit, Up to 50% Off Other Men’s Suits & More (May 16)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Event – Up to 60% Off Promo Code (May 16-20)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Shellac Pedicure or $40 for One Manicure With Dipping Powder On Natural Nails (Up to 33% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Air Canada: Fall Travel Sale (Book by May 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 17 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Up to 25% Off CASPER Mattress, Up to $500 Off Other Mattresses (May 17)
- McDonald’s: Summer Drink Days – $1 Any Size Soft Drink & More (May 14 – Sept 2)
- Let’s Bowl: $59 for One-Lane 90-Minute Bowling for Up to Eight, $69 Valid Friday–Sunday or Any day (Up to 39% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (May 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 18 Deals

- Pro Fitness Group: $9 for Six or $15 for Twelve Boot Camp or Yoga Classes (Up to 88% Off)
- Shakers Fun Centre: $44.50 for Unlimited Fun Centre Attraction Day Passes or $175 for Two-Hour Birthday Party (Up to 61% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 18)
- Foot Locker: 20% or 25% Off Promo Code (May 18-20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 19 Deals

- Vegas Nails and Spa: $29 for Shellac Manicure or $21 for Regular Pedicure with Optional Mani (Up to 54% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)
- Hudson’s Bay: Baby Week Sale – Up to 30% Off Clothing & More

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 20 Deals

- LAST DAY: SportChek.ca – Friends & Family Event – Up to 60% Off Promo Code (Until May 20)
- Inner Equine Journeys: $35 for Riding or $159 for Party Package. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- iBalance: $45 for One, $99 for Three Swedish Massages (Up to 34% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 20-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: The Designer Sale – Up to 60% Off
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (May 21-22)
- FloatLife: $22 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $27 for Two (Up to 27% Off)
- Alberta College of Massage Therapy: $30 for One or $87 for Three 60-Minute Massages (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 22 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment.com – All 2019 Coupon Books $9.99 + Free Shipping, Extra 25% Off 2 Or More Books (Up to 80% Off)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Women’s & Men’s Fashion (May 22)
- Eaglequest Golf: $61 for 18-Hole Round of Golf or $30 for Twilight Golf for Two (Up to 44% Off)
- Warrior Packs Fitness: $17 for Two or $23.50 for Four Weeks of Evening Boot Camp Classes (Up to 87% Off)
- Air Canada: Today Only – 20% Off Promotion Code (Book by May 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Cookware, Small Appliances, Dining, Bedding & Bath (May 23)
- Just In Time Furnace: $42 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $299 for Birthday Party (Up to 25% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 23-24)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Frappuccino Blended Beverage (May 23, 3pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 24 Deals

- TheBay.com: Click & Save Event – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping Friday (May 24-26)
- 19th Annual FunnyFest Calgary Comedy Festival: $10 for General admission. May 30–June 9, 2019 (50% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $33 for Conventional or $55 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 25 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (May 25-27)
- Hair by Guiselle: $12 for One or $19 for Two Eyebrow Waxing Sessions or $15 for One Eyebrow Waxing with Tinting (Up to 47% Off)
- Pearle Vision: $20.50 for $200 Towards Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Glasses
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (May 25)
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale – Up to 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 26 Deals

- MaKami College – Calgary: $31 for One or $59 for Two 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massages (Up to 24% Off)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 27 Deals

- Kunda Body: $49 for One or $145 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 56% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centre: $119 for Massage with Facial or Infrared Sauna. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 27 – June 2)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 28 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to 40% Off Watches (May 28)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $21 for Three Small, $26 for Medium, or $31.50 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 46% Off)
- Deerfoot Cafe: $12 for $20 Worth of Real Mexican Cuisine (Up to 40% Off)
- Air Canada: Canada, U.S. & Sun Sale (Book by May 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 29 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (May 29)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (May 28-29)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $70.50 for One, $103 for Two, or $227 for Four Skin Treatments (Up to 66% Off)
- Super Shine Auto Detailing: $49 for Mini Detail or $179 for Complete Interior Detail with Hand Wash (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 30 Deals

- Cineplex: FREE Raptors Viewing Parties at Theatres Coast-to-Coast
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Swimwear & Patio (May 30)
- Repairboyz: $59 for Semi- or $74 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change with 30-Point Inspection Package (Up to 52% Off)
- Three Peaks Clinic: $31 for One, $59 for Two, or $74 for Three Acupuncture Treatments with Initial Consultation (Up to 77% Off)
- Best Buy: 2 Days Sale – Up to 50% Off (May 29-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 31 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Entertainment.com – All 2019 Coupon Books $7 + Free Shipping Promo Code (Up to 86% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Beauty Week – $10 Off $75+ Beauty Purchase + Free Shipping on All Beauty Orders (May 31 – June 2)
- Glo On Beauty Bar: $29 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning Bed Sessions or $79 for Three Spray-Tan Sessions (Up to 59% Off)
- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $72 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)
- Air Canada: Extended – Canada, U.S. & Sun Sale (Book by May 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (May 31 – June 1)
- Free Spirit Dance: $45 for Heels and Sexy Chair Tease Classes. Two Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 1)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until July 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 2 Deals

- Mickelson National Golf Club: Register to Play FREE Preview Round
- ChiQue Pharma Skin Body Weight Control Clinic: $115 for Four Body-Sculpting Treatments ($380 Value)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $34 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $68 for Four (Up to 53% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 2)
- Hudson’s Bay: End-of-Season Home Blowout – Save up to 75% Off (June 1-2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 3 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (June 3)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $49 for One Session of Milia, Cherry Angioma, or Skin Tag Removal (Up to 51% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $91 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 20% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 3-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 4 Deals

- Shoppers Drug Mart: Friends & Family Event – 20% Off Regular Priced Items (June 4)
- Miracles Beauty & Wellness Centre: $59 for Hair Services. Two Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $19 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 47% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: New Summer Savings Coupons (Until Aug 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 5 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 50% Off Shirts for Her & Him (June 5)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (June 4-5)
- Assorted Fine Chocolates at Master Chocolat: $14 for 9-Piece Salted Caramels Box or $18 for Bernard’s Choice Chocolate Assortment Box (Up to 22% Off)
- S&V Motors: $40 for Conventional or Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 56% Off)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (June 4-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 6 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – $3 for Large Frappuccino Blended Beverage (June 6, 3pm – Close)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (40% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $51 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $74 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 88% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $19.99 for Tommy Hilfiger Polos, 50% Off Other Men’s & Boys’ Clothing (June 7)
- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (June 7-8)
- Litorco Martial Arts: $35 for One Month of Karate and Kickboxing Classes for One Kid or Adult (Up to 79% Off)
- Rev’d Performance: $39 for Conventional, $59 for Semi-Synthetic, or $79 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 8 Deals

- Shoppers Drug Mart: 20% Off Boston Pizza Gift Cards (June 8-14)
- Green Chili Grill: $38 for Complete Dinner for Two or $75 for Four (Up to 27% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $65 for European Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 48% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 75% Off Select Luggage Collections (June 9)
- The Home of OM: $39 for One 60-Minute Therapeutic, Relaxation, Visceral, or Cranial Sacral Massage (Up to 59% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $24 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 95% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 10 Deals

- Beyond Beautiful Club: $29 for 30-Minute Chair Massage with Optional 15-Minute Scalp Massage (Up to 52% Off)
- YYC Detail: $59 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 11 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (June 10-11)
- Best Buy: E3 – 30% Off Select Pre-Order Video Games (June 10-13)
- Calgary Horror Con: $19 for Single-Day, $25 for Weekend, or $45 for VIP All Weekend Admission (Up to 40% Off)
- Manies Pizzaria and Greek Cuisine: $22 for One Large Pizza and Two Drinks ($34 Value)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Select Women’s Sandals (June 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $19.99 for Dress Shirts, $14.99 for Boxed Ties (June 12)
- Vitality Fitness South: $19 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $7 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 60% Off)
- Air Canada: Father’s Day Sale (Book by June 17)
- Vuln!! Path it now!!
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Select Men’s Shoes & Sandals (June 13)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Starbucks Refreshers Beverages (June 13, 3pm – Close)
- Olympic Oval: $4 for Pre-Season Public Skate Admission for One or $7 for Two People or $9 for Family (Up to 51% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $28 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $275 for Birthday Party (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 14 Deals

- Air Canada: We The Champs – 15% Off Promotion Code (Book by June 14)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (June 14-16)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $19.99 for CHAPS Men’s Casual Wear – Up to $70 Off (June 14)
- The Big Box: $21 for The Big Box: $21 for Admission to Leisure Lagoon, Ropes Course, and More. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (June 14-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Save on Last-Minute Gifts Dad Will Love – Up to 50% Off (June 15)
- Calgary Sports Health and Performance: $51 for Pilates Classes with Equipment. Two Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Calgary College of Traditional Chinese Medicine and Acupuncture: $26 for 2 or $45 for 4 Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 55% Off)
- WestJet: Father’s Day Sale Extended (Book by June 17)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Seriously Hot Summer Savings – Up to 50% Off (June 14-16)
- Burwood Distillery: $19 for Distillery Tour and Tasting for Two or $35 for Four (Up to 44% Off)
- Anne’s Beauty Spa: $79 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage with Indian Head Massage or Reflexology Session (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 17 Deals

- Born Beautiful Laser Clinic & Spa: $31 for Teeth-Whitening Sessions. Five Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Let’s Bowl: $59 for One-Lane 90-Minute Bowling for Up to Eight, $69 Valid Friday–Sunday or Any day (Up to 39% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 17-23)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 17)
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale – Up to 60% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 18 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (June 18-19)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (June 18-19)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 32% Off English Pub Food and Drinks
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 19 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Patio Furniture & Accessories + Extra 15% Off Promo Code (June 19)
- Entertainment.com: Flash Sale – All 2019 Coupon Books $8 + Free Shipping Promo Code (Up to 84% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $65 for Swedish Massages. Four Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 81% Off Windshield Replacement

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 20 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Pricing – Up to 60% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (June 20-24)
- MaKami College – Calgary: $29 for One or $55 for Two 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massages (Up to 29% Off)
- Competitive Edge Sport Therapy: $57 for Injury Rehabilitation Package ($170 Value)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 20)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Pricing – Up to 60% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (June 20-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Super Big Summer Sale – Up to 50% Off Sitewide (June 21-23)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (June 21-22)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $25 for One or $45 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 36% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $37 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 28% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 22 Deals

- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Meal for Two or $149 for Four People or $75 for Gift Cards. Four Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Luggage + Extra 20% Off Promo Code (June 23)
- Perfect Health Massage: $43 for 60 or $61 for 90-Minute Relaxation, Deep-Tissue, or Myofascial Massage (Up to 55% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 24 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Friends & Family Sale – 25% Off Promo Code (June 23-26)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $34 for Foot Massage with Optional Hand Massage (Up to 62% Off)
- The Military Museums: $9 for Admission for One, $16 for Two People (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 25 Deals

- Yoga Studio South: $51 for Five Drop-In Classes, or $47 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 66% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One 60-Minute Single’s Float Session in Either a Premium Pod Room or Deluxe Float Room (39% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 24-30)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (June 25-26)
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Friends & Family Event – 20% Off Regular Priced Merchandise (June 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 26 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Pillows & Duvets, Bedding, Bath, Vanities & More (June 26)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $17 for One, $32 for Two Medium Pizzas, or $34 for Two Large Pizzas with Bottle of Soda (Up to 36% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $150 for Diamond Car Detailing Package for Cars or $165 for Trucks/Van/SUV (Up to 44% Off)
- Air Canada: Canada Day Sale – Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by July 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 27 Deals

- Best Buy: VIP Sale (June 27)
- Glo On Beauty Bar: $29 for One Month of Unlimited Tanning Bed Sessions or $79 for Three Spray-Tan Sessions (Up to 59% Off)
- Completely Customized Esthetics: $36 for One or $100 for Three Glycolic Chemical Peels (Up to 58% Off)
- WestJet: The Canada Day Sale (Book by July 2)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Buy One Iced Beverage, Get One Free (June 27, 3pm – Close)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Long-Weekend Savings – Up to an Extra 15% Off Promo Code (June 28 – July 1)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $55 for Oil Change and Service Package. Two Options Available (Up to 71% Off)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 29 Deals

- The Skinny Spa: $89 for 1, $225 for 3, or $339 for 5 60-Minute Laser-Lipo and 15-Minute Cavitation Treatments (Up to 86% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Shellac Pedicure or $40 for One Manicure With Dipping Powder On Natural Nails (Up to 33% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (June 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 30 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (June 30)
- Kunda Body: $49 for One or $145 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 56% Off)
- Glamaway Beauty: $39 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 1 Deals

- Calgary Shooting Centre: $37 for Range Package for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off)
- Fire Escape: $9 for Admission for One, $16 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 58% Off)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day in Summer Sale
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 2 Deals

- Kids Golf Free: Take a Kid to The Course Week (July 2-9)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (July 2-3)
- Auto Hail Pros: $99 for $500 Towards Hail-Damage Repair (80% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio: $30 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 68% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 2-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 3 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen & Dining (July 3)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: Up to 71% Off Microdermabrasions or Peels
- DermNurse Medical Aesthetics: $51 for One Vitamin C or Dermabrasion Facial ($110 Value)
- Air Canada: Today Only – 15% Off Promotion Code (July 3)
- WestJet: Flash Sale – Save 15% Off Discount Code (July 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 4 Deals

- Calgary Stampede 2019: Money Saving Tips, Value Days, and Deals (July 5-14, 2019)
- Free Stampede Breakfasts: Find all the FREE 2019 Calgary Stampede Pancake Breakfasts (July 5-14, 2019)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (July 4-5)
- Eternal Beauty: $199 for Microblading Session, Powered Brows, or Nano Brows (Up to 75% Off)
- Alexis Laser: $30 for One or $89 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 5 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: THAT SALE – Up to 50% Off (July 5-7)
- YYC Combat District: $175 for Bubble Game or Combat Archery for Up to 10, $259 for 16, or $299 for 20 Players (Up to 40% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 87% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (July 4-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 6 Deals

- Marble Slab Creamery: $19.50 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $30 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 25% Off)
- Warrior Packs Fitness: $14 for Two or $19 for Four Weeks of Evening Boot Camp Classes (Up to 89% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 6)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 7 Deals

- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $119 for Gold, or $169 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 32% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 8 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Women’s Shoes, Up to 50% Off Men’s Shoes (July 8)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $35 for Three- or $55 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 84% Off)
- Anytime Fitness Brentwood: $40 for One- or $75 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Up to 49% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 8-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 9 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All 2019 Coupon Books $8 + Free Shipping, Extra 25% Off 2 Or More Books (Up to 84% Off)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (July 9)
- Iconic Salon: $38 for Hairstyling Services. Three Options Available (Up to 65% Off)
- Divine Spine: $34 for One Computerized Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, X-Rays, and Personalized Treatment Plan (Up to 90% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 10 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Men’s, Women’s & Kids’ Shoes + Free Shipping (July 10)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Women’s Swimwear (July 10)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (July 10-11)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 11 Deals

- 7-Eleven: FREE Slurpee Day (July 11)
- TheSource.ca: 4-Day Sale (July 11-14)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $35.50 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf with Optional Pizzas and Mini Donuts (Up to 50% Off)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Pillows & Duvets, Bedding and Bath (July 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 12 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Prime Day – Coming Soon (July 15-16)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $86 for Two 20-Minute Full Body Endermologie Treatments with Optional Two G5 Infrasound Treatments (up to 78% Off)
- Lynn Nail Spa and Beauty: $69 for Nail Services. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $125, Get $30 Gift Card (July 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (July 13-14)
- Moon Dust Lounge: $12 for Food and Drinks for Two or $24 for Four People. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $30 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session ($105 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 14 Deals

- Stephanie Shaw Chiropractic: $23 for $150 Towards Custom Orthotics (85% Off)
- Body & Brain Wellness: $9 for One, $25 for Three, or $39 for Five Body and Brain Classes (Up to 61% Off)
- Best Buy: Apple Shopping Event (July 14-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 15 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Amazon Prime Day – 2 Days of Epic Deals (July 15-16)
- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $40 Off Promo Code (July 15-16)
- Best Buy: 48-Hour Sale (July 15-16)
- Chickzy: $18 for Two 10″ Personal, $20 for 12″ Medium, or $22 for 14″ Large Pizzas with Toppings (Up to 35% Off)
- Let’s Bowl: $55 for One-Lane 90-Minute Bowling for Up to Eight, $64 Valid Friday–Sunday or Any day (Up to 42% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 15-21)
- WestJet: Forever Summer Sale (Book by July 2)
- Sport Chek: 2-Day Sale – 20% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (July 15-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 16 Deals

- LAST DAY: Amazon.ca Prime Day – 2 Days of Epic Deals (July 15-16)
- Best Choice Pizza: $11 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (45% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $35 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)
- GROUPON: Cyber Monday in July – Save up to 80% Off (July 15-16)
- Air Canada: Big Summer Sale (Book by July 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 17 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (July 17)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off Furniture & Decor (July 17)
- Peter Parvez Custom Tailor: $139 for Three Custom Shirts or One Full Bespoke Suit (Up to 70% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 18 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Mega Summer Clearance Sale – Save up to 70% Off
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Handcrafted Espresso Beverage or Frappuccino Blended Beverage (July 18, 3pm – Close)
- Renew Glow Laser: $56 for One or $152 for Three Diamond or $184 for Hydro Microdermabrasions with Mask and Peel (Up to 62% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One 60-Minute Single’s Float Session in Either a Premium Pod Room or Deluxe Float Room (39% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (July 19-24)
- Vivian Nails Studio: $35 for Deluxe Shellac Manicure or Deluxe Pedicure with Hot Stones & Paraffin Wax (Up to 30% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $110 for Gold or $150 for Diamond Car Detailing Package for Cars or $375 for Trucks/Van/SUV (Up to 41% Off)
- Lowe’s: Scratch & Save – 15% to 100% Off (July 18-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 20 Deals

- Maggie Cleaning: $75 for Three Man-Hours of Standard House Cleaning ($120 Value)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 21 Deals

- Aragon Massage Laser & Esthetics: $199 for Three, $249 for Four, or $299 for Five Body-Sculpting Treatments & Massage (Up to 46% Off)
- Century Sports: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 57% Off)
- TheBay.com: The Stripes Sale – 25% Off HBC Stripes

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 22 Deals

- Oliwei Spa: One or $99 for Three 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Swedish Massages (Up to 68% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $32 for One Shellac or $21 for Regular Manicure, or $63 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 32% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 23 Deals

- Just In Time Furnace: $78.50 for Air Conditioner Tune-Up ($200 Value)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $19 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 24 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (July 24)
- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $10 for Two Weeks of Vibration Training with One Additional Treatment (Up to 90% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Shellac Pedicure or $40 for One Manicure With Dipping Powder On Natural Nails (Up to 33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 25 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 25)
- Kick for Fit: $28 for 5 or $47 for 10 Group Fitness Classes (Up to 65% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $23 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 95% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Mega Summer Clearance Sale – Up to 75% Off with Code
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (July 26-27)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- C & J Nails Salon: $45 for Eyelashes Lifting with Optional Tinting (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 27 Deals

- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Save up to 50% on Select TVs, Speakers, and More (July 27)
- Calgary Shooting Centre: $40 for Range Package for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio: $30 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 68% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (July 27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 28 Deals

- LAST DAY: Hudson’s Bay Mega Summer Clearance Sale – Up to 75% Off with Code (Until July 28)
- Kunda Body: $46 for One or $134 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 59% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 29 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Extra 40% Off Clearance Women’s Dresses & Kids’s Clothing Promo Code (July 29)
- Oxygen Yoga And Fitness: $8 for Unlimited Fitness and Yoga Classes for One Week or $49 for One Month (68% Off)
- Little Sheep Mongolian Hot Pot: $13 for $20 or $26 for $40 Towards Dinner Buffet (35% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 29 – Aug 4)
- Golf Town: 2 Day Flash Sale – Save up to 60% Off (July 29-30)
- WestJet: The Hawaii Sale (Book by July 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off for Her (July 30)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (July 29-30)
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Friends & Family Event – 20% Off Regular Priced Items (July 30)
- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $37.50 for One or $68 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 31 Deals

- The Comedy Cave Calgary 2019: $35 Dinner with Comedy Show for Two or $65 for Four, Valid Sunday – Thursday (Up to 46% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $48 for 5 or $59 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 67% Off)
- Air Canada: Fall Travel Sale (Book by July 31)
- GROUPON: Save up to 80% Off on Activities, Beauty & Spas, Tech & More (July 31 – Aug 1)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen (July 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 1 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Pricing – Up to 60% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Aug 1-5)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up - to 60% Off Bed & Bath (Aug 1)
- Vee Care Skin: $46 for One, $73 for Two, or $119 for Three Spider Vein Removal Sessions (Up to 77% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Pricing – Up to 60% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Aug 1-5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 2 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (August 2-3)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Extra 25% Off Women’s Clearance (Aug 2)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $55 for One Dermaplaning Treatment with Optional Chemical Peel (Up to 60% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Aug 1-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 3 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (August 2-3)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 60% Off Glucksteinhome Bedding, Sheets & More (Aug 3)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)
- Kaur Massage: $65 for One 60-Minute Relaxation or Deep Tissue Massage (24% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 4 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 60% Off Sofa Beds & Furniture (Aug 4)
- GROUPON: Up to 80% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 4)
- Calgary Medic Laser: $133 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $257 for Medium, or $362 for Large Area (Up to 88% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $22 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 5 Deals

- NuCurves Lipolaser: $228 for Three, $287 for Four, or $344 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 72% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $65 for European Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 48% Off)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 55% Off Women’s Swimwear & Cover-Ups (Aug 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 6 Deals

- Sport Chek: Back To School Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Aug 6-7)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Aug 5-6)
- Stephanie Shaw Chiropractic: $58.50 for Chiropractic Care. Two Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 5-11)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Boxed Bras & Panties (Aug 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 70% Off Luggage (Aug 7)
- 80 Ate Indo Chinese Fusion House: $15 for $25 Worth of Food and Drink. Two Options Available.
- Soap & More: $33 for a Soap- or Lotion-Making Workshop for One or $58 for Two (Up to 61% Off)
- Air Canada: Hot Summer, Cool Savings Sale (Book by Aug 8)
- WestJet: The Get Going Sale (Book by Aug 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 8 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Aug 8)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 40% Off Jockey Underwear (Aug 8)
- Snap Fitness: $34.50 for 1-Month Gym Membership with Tanning or 1 on 1 Training Consultation for One Person (83% Off)
- Anytime Fitness Brentwood: $40 for One- or $75 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 9 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: The Mystery Sale – Uncover and Save 10%, 15%, or 20% Off (Aug 9-11)
- Canadian Tire: 15% Off Sport Chek & Mark’s Gift Cards (Aug 8-15)
- Young Again Spa: $25 for One or Two Classic or Shellac Pedicures (Up to 56% Off)
- Fritou Forestlawn: $21 for Three Small, $29 for Medium, or $26 for Large Specialty Pizzas with Unlimited Toppings (Up to 46% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 9)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Bedding Collections, Sheets, Sheet Sets & Pillowcases (Aug 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 10 Deals

- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Huge Savings on Small Appliances, Floor Care, Cookware, & More (Aug 10)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Aug 10-11)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Calvin Klein Men’s Clothing, Shoes & Accessories (Aug 10)
- Eternal Beauty: 195 for One, $1,170 for Three, or $1,800 for Five Cryolipolysis Fat-Freezing Treatments on One Area (Up to 85% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $40.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 25% Off Women’s Shoes & Handbags (Aug 11)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $199.99 for Breville Smart Oven Compact Toaster Oven (Aug 11)
- In the NIK of Time: $65 for Exterior or $82.50 for Interior Detail for One Car, $125 for Truck, or SUV (Up to 48% Off)
- Manies Pizzaria and Greek Cuisine: $22 for One Large Pizza and Two Drinks ($34 Value)
- Rexall: $5 Off Coupon when you Spend $25 (Until Sept 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 12 Deals

- Boston Pizza: $5 for Individual Pizzas (Aug 12)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Women’s Fashion, Suiting & Dresses (Aug 12)
- Luxe Laser Lounge: $60 for One or $110 for Two 60-Minute Dermaplaning Sessions with Hyaluronic Acid Masks (Up to 38% Off)
- Green Chili Grill: $35 for Complete Dinner for Two or $69 for Four (Up to 33% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 12-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Casio, Citizen, Caravelle, Bulova, Seiko, Timex & Guess Watches (Aug 13)
- Air Canada: Today Only – 15% Off Promotion Code (Book by Aug 13)
- The Big Box: $21 for Admission to Leisure Lagoon, Ropes Course, and More. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen (Aug 14)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 35% Off Kids’ & Babies New Arrivals Clothing (Aug 14)
- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $75 for Prenatal Massage, Infant Massage Class. 3 Options Available (Up to 43% Off)
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $14.50 for 60 or $119 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 35% Off Men’s Dress Shirts, Ties, Socks, Underwear, Belts & Wallets (Aug 15)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 15)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $28 for Three- or $44 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 87% Off)
- Competitive Edge Sport Therapy: $57 for Injury Rehabilitation Package ($170 Value)
- WestJet: Florida and Caribbean Sale – 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Aug 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 16 Deals

- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Aug 16-19)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 50% Off Bath & Beach Towels (Aug 16)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $93 for Two 20-Minute Full Body Endermologie Treatments with Optional Two G5 Infrasound Treatments (up to 76% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 17 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Up to 75% Off Luggage (Aug 17)
- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $125, Get $30 Gift Card (Aug 15-21)
- Thyme Out: $115 for One or $335 for Two Microneedling Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf with Optional Pizzas and Mini Donuts (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (Aug 18)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – Sale $29 for Cubic Zirconia & Gold Stud Earrings, 60% Off Other Fine Jewellery (Aug 18)
- Shine Beauty Studio: $39 for One or $69 for Two Microdermabrasion Sessions (Up to 59% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One 60-Minute Single’s Float Session in Either a Premium Pod Room or Deluxe Float Room (39% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 19 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 40% Off Women’s Expression, Lexi & Abbie and Style&Co Shoes, 25% Off Other Women’s Shoes (Aug 19)
- The Spice Chica: $57 for How to Prepare Empanadas from Scratch: Class for Two or $101 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $92 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 19% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 20 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Aug 20-21)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Aug 19-20)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – $99 for Serta Premier Loft Duvets in Any Size, 60% Off Other Pillows & Duvets (Aug 20)
- Metropolitan Bartending School – Calgary: $45 for One-Night Bar Chef Seminar or Wine Tasting Seminar (64% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 51% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 19-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 21 Deals

- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Save on select Laptops, Desktops, Printers, and More (Aug 21)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Extra 20% Off Women’s Clearance Promo Code, Up to 35% Off Other Women’s Styles (Aug 21)
- Sahara Pizza: $10 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink for Two or $21 for $40 for Four (Up to 50% Off)
- Sbarro: $15 for One or $31 for Two Extra-Large Pizzas with Garlic Bread (36% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 22 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 30% Off Women’s Dresses & Suiting (Aug 22)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – 50% Off Frappuccino Blended Beverages (Aug 22, 3pm – Close)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79 for Meal for Two or $149 for Four People or Gift Cards. Four Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- MaKami College – Calgary: $29 for One or $55 for Two 60-Minute Deep-Tissue or Relaxation Massages (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Aug 22-23)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 60% Off Select Fine Jewellery (Aug 23)
- Party In The Park Music Festival feat. George Thorogood and The Destroyers & More: $45 for general-admission on August 31 or September 1 at 2 p.m. (Up to 41% Off)
- Felix Skincare Clinic: $35 for One, $72 for Two, or $100 for Three 45-Minute Cocoon Wellness Pod Pro Sessions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 24 Deals

- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – 71% Off Zwilling Twin Classic 12-Piece Cookware Set (Aug 24)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 24)
- ClassifiedYYC Tactical Laser Tag: $27 for 90-Minute Laser Tag Session for One, $52 for Two, $100 for Four, or $144 for Six (Up to 25% Off)
- Vitality Fitness South: $19 for 20 Boot-Camp Classes ($500 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 25 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (August 25)
- TheBay.com: Deal of the Day – $69.99 for Distinctly Home Dining Chair – Save $100 (Aug 25)
- Pearl Nail Spa: $12 for Signature Manicure or $19 for Pedicure, or $29 for Both (Up to 46% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 2 Deals

- TOMS Official Warehouse Sale Calgary: The Sample Sale Guys – Up to 70% Off (Sept 5-8)
- Park2Go Calgary: $35 for Three or $59 for Seven Days of Airport Parking for Calgary International Airport (YYC) (Up to 22% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $88 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $92 for Small, or $144 for Medium Area (Up to 69% Off)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Sept 3-4)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $119 for Gold, or $169 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 32% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $53 for 5 or $65 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 64% Off)
- WestJet: Best of Both Worlds Sale (Book by Sept 5)
- Air Canada: Big Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Sept 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 4 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping (Sept 4)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Women’s Styles (Sept 4)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $99 for 3.5 or $139 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 37% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 5 Deals

- TOMS Official Warehouse Sale Calgary: The Sample Sale Guys – Up to 70% Off (Sept 5-8)
- Entertainment.com: $5 Off New 2020 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Sept 5-23)
- Just In Time Furnace: $42 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $98 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 18% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Sept 6)
- Calgary Fall Home Show: $16 for Two Single-Day Tickets to the Calgary Fall Home Show at Marketplace Events on September 19–22 (50% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 7 Deals

- Canadian Tire: Big Red Weekend – 97th Birthday Sale (Sept 5-8)
- Spectrum Therapeutics Massage: $59 for One or $89 for Two 60-Minute Deep Tissue Massage Sessions (Up to 55% Off)
- Calgary Shooting Centre: $37 for Range Package for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 54% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 7)
- WestJet: Best of Both Worlds Sale Extended (Book by Sept 10)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 8 Deals

- Roots: 30% Off Sitewide / Entire Store (Until Sept 10)
- Power Cleaning: $73 for Exterior Window Cleaning for Up to 20 or $82 for 30 Panes (Up to 59% Off)
- Young Again Spa: $29 for One or Two Classic or Shellac Pedicures (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Sept 9-10)
- Caravel Craft Brewery: $25 for Brewery Tour and Tasting for Two with Two Complimentary Pints of Beer (40% Off)
- La Prep: $10 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (47% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 10 Deals

- Lux Detail: $75 for Interior Detailing or 65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $119 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 30% Off Select Women’s Styles (Sept 11)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $63 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)
- Adidas.ca: Mid-Season Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Until Sept 22)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 12 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Pricing – Up to 60% Off Promo Code (Sept 12-16)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Handcrafted Espresso Frappuccino Blended Beverage or Beverage (Sept 12, 3pm – Close)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Up to 78% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $65 for European Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Giving Day – Up to an Extra 20% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Sept 13)
- The Skinny Spa: $195 for One, $949 for Three, or $1,649 for Five Cryolipolysis Fat-Freezing Treatments for One Area (Up to 87% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $37 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 28% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 14)
- Laser Ink Removals: $214 for Three Laser Tattoo-Removal Treatments on a 4-, $335 for 6-, or $341 for 10-Square-Inch Area (Up to $709 Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $203 for Three, $262 for Four, or $319 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 74% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 15 Deals

- Groupon.com: Buy More, Save More – Up to Extra $30 Off Promo Code (Sept 15)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen (Sept 15)
- The Military Museums: $9 for Admission for One, $17 for Two, or Four People (Up to 43% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 16 Deals

- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $89 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 91% Off)
- S&V Motors: $35 for Conventional or Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 61% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 16-22)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Sept 17-18)
- Tim Hortons: $1 Smile Cookie (Sept 16-22)
- Hempfest Cannabis Expo: $11 for Single-Day Admission for One, $21 for Two, or $40 for Four on October 12–13 (Up to 50% Off)
- FloatLife: $45 for One or $89 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 26% Off)
- WestJet: 48-Hour Canada Sale – 15% Off Discount Code (Sept 17-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 75% Off Luggage, 35% Off Women’s & Kids’ Apparel (Sept 18)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Save on Smart Home Tech, Small Appliances, and More (Sept 18)
- Chiq Cliniq: $99 for Three or $198 for Six Laser Hair Removal Sessions for an Extra Small or $299 for Small Area (Up to 78% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $233 for a Private Court Rental, or $896 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 25% Off)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Canada, U.S. & Sun Sale Promotion Code (Book by Sept 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 19 Deals

- Relax: $65 for One Month of Yoga and Meditation Classes with One Complimentary Service for One or $109 for Two (Up to 63% Off)
- Jhoa Divine: $30 for UV Manicure, $34 for Pedicure, or $60 for Mani-Pedi (Up to 53% Off)
- WestJet: Sale Extended – 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Sept 19)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 20 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Sept 20-22)
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $89 for One, $169 for Two, or $239 for Three Hollywood Peels (Up to 77% Off)
- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $10 for Two Weeks of Vibration Training with One Additional Treatment (Up to 89% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 21 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Sept 20-21)
- F45 Training – Pump Hill: $49 for One Month Unlimited Membership for One or $75 for Two (Up to 85% Off)
- Anytime Fitness Brentwood: $40 for One- or $75 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Up to 49% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 22 Deals

- Walmart Photo Centre: 24 FREE 4×6″ Ready Next Day Prints (Until Oct 31)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 22)
- Soap & More: $42 for Solid Conditioner and Shampoo Bars Workshop for One or $73 for Two (Up to 51% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 23 Deals

- Best Buy: 1-Day Sale – Deals on TVs, Home Audio, Wall Mounts, Projectors, and More (Sept 23)
- Air Canada: 20% Off Destinations Wolrdwide Promotion Code (Book by Sept 24)
- Viso Medi-Spa & Boutique: $49 for Customized Facial with Optional Add-Ons. Three Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 23-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 24 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Sept 23-24)
- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 65% Off (Sept 24-25)
- Roman Exteriors & Maintenance: $89 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $159 for Two-Story House (Up to 70% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf (Up to 50% Off)
- Best Buy: 1 Day Sale – Deals on Headphones and Portable Audio (Sept 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 25 Deals

- Best Buy: 1 Day Sale – Deals on Laptops, Tablets, Accessories, and More (Sept 25)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to 40% Off Watches (Sept 25)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $104 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 86% Off)
- Optiks International: $18 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 26 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Sept 26-27)
- Best Buy: 1 Day Sale – Deals on Luggage, Fitness, Baby, and Furniture (Sept 26)
- Filthy Masters: $99 for Gutter Cleaning for a Single- or $149 for Two-Story Home Up to 2,500 Sq. Ft. (Up to 50% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $92 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 19% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 27 Deals

- Bow Habitat Station: $12.50 for Discovery Centre Visit for Two Adults or $15.50 for a Family (Up to 48% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Naturalizer: Friends & Family Event – 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Sept 27-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 28 Deals

- Maggie Cleaning: $85 for Three Man-Hours of Standard House Cleaning ($120 Value)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $165 for Diamond, or $320 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 44% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Sept 28)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 29 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s New Arrivals (Sept 29)
- Divergent Health: $24 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)
- Divine Spine: $39 for One Computerized Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, X-Rays, and Personalized Treatment Plan (Up to 88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 30 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Sept 30)
- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (Sept 30 – Oct 3)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $240 for 3D Brow Microblading Session or $175 for Permanent Lash Enhancement (Up to 61% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $45 for Eyelashes Lifting with Optional Tinting (Up to 40% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 30 – Oct 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Oct 1-2)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $59 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic or $65 for Ayurvedic Massage (Up to 51% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $75 for Meal for Two or $169 for Four People or Gift Cards. Four Options Available (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 2 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off for the Home (Oct 2)
- Lindt & Sprüngli Canada: $15 for $30 Worth of Lindt Chocolate (50% Off)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $93 for Two 20-Minute Full Body Endermologie Treatments with Optional Two G5 Infrasound Treatments (up to 76% Off)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Worldwide Promotional Code (Book by Oct 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 3 Deals

- HEX Halloween & Entertainment Expo 2019: $19 for Single-day or $35 for four-day general admission
- Park2Go Calgary: $35 for Three or $59 for Seven Days of Airport Parking for Calgary International Airport (YYC) (Up to 22% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 4 Deals

- Image of Health: $225 for One or Eight Multi-Polar Radio-Frequency Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Pure Blu Lotus: $75.50 for 60- or $119 for 90-Minute Swedish Massage with Hot Stone and Aromatherapy (Up to 52% Off)
- Air Canada: Thanksgiving Sale (Book by Oct 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 5 Deals

- Trio Motors: $75 for One or $140 for Two Synthetic Oil Changes, Tire Rotation, Car Wash, Inspection, and Filter (Up to 41% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $11.50 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (36% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 5)
- WestJet: Here, There and Everywhere Sale (Book by Oct 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 6 Deals

- Holistic Dental Hygiene Clinic: $163 for One 60-Minute Session In-Office Laser Teeth Whitening (Up to 54% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 7 Deals

- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $288 for One Microblading or Ombre Session with Touch Up (Up to 47% Off)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 7-13)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Shoes & Boots (Oct 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 8 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Oct 7-8)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off for the Home (Oct 8)
- Belle Visage: $219 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading ($600 Value)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $82 for a TEYE Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (31% Off)
- WestJet: Thank Goodness Sale (Book by Oct 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 9 Deals

- The Olympic Oval: $4 for Pre-Season Public Skate Admission for One or $6 for Two People or $8 for Family (Up to 57% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 94% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 9)

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bay days this weekend for all you classy bitches.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 10 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale  Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Oct 10-12)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour  BOGO  Any Handcrafted Beverage (Oct 10, 2-7pm)
- Repairboyz: $59 for Semi- or $74 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change with 30-Point Inspection Package (Up to 51% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 11 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Lowest Prices of the Season – Up to 50% Off Sitewide
- Best Buy: Anniversary Sale (Oct 11-17)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $175 for Top or Bottom, or $$275 for Both Eyeliner Permanent Makeup, or $145 for Lash Enhancement (Up to 69% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 12 Deals

- Bulk Barn: Extra $3 Off $10 Purchase Coupon (Oct 10-23)
- Calgary Woman’s Show 2019: $6 for General admission (Up to 58% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 12)
- Vuln!! Path it now!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 13-14)
- MBC Mabel Beauty Care: $166 for Microblading Session with Optional Six-to-Eight-Week Touch-Up (Up to 72% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $20 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $32 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 14 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off (Oct 13-14)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $97 for Classic, $110 for Hybrid, or $123 for Volume Set of Eyelash Extensions (Up to 35% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 14-20)
- IKEA: $19 Flat-Rate Home Delivery On Orders Over $350 (Oct 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Biggest Shoe Sale of the Season & Bay Days Sale
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Oct 15-16)
- Countryside Landscapes and Garden Centre: $20 for $40 Worth of Fall Bulbs. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- 80 Ate Indo Chinese Fusion House: $15 for $25 Worth of Food and Drink. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 16 Deals

- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $36.50 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Lorenzo’s Pizzeria: $18 for Italian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 36% Off)
- Air Canada: Today Only – 15% Off Worldwide Promotional Code (Book by Oct 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 17 Deals

- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Anniversary Sale Doorcrashers – Up to 60% Off
- WestJet: 15% Off Discount Code (Oct 17)
- Medstyle Cosmetic Clinic: $101 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 76% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: Free Shipping Fridays + Bay Days Lowest Prices of the Season
- GROUPON: Extra 15% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Oct 18-19)
- Best Buy: Clearout Sale (Oct 18-24)
- Prime Auto Repair: $75 for Synthetic Oil Change with Multi-Point Inspection. 2 Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Lux Detail: $75 for Interior Detailing or 65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $119 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 19 Deals

- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $125, Get $30 Gift Card (Oct 18-19)
- ConfiDental Health + Dental Clinic: $419 for Sleep Apnea Diagnostic and Consultation ($600 Value)
- Anytime Fitness Brentwood: $40 for One- or $75 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Up to 49% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 20 Deals

- Love Artistry: $215 for One Microblading or $150 for Lip Blush Session (Up to 46% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $10 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (44% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Massages, Dining & More Promo Code (Oct 21)
- Best Buy: The Big 4 Event – Today’s Brand: Samsung (Oct 21)
- Haley Hair Design: $59 for Haircut, Deep Conditioning Treatment, and Style with Optional Highlights (Up to 41% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $17 for Indoor Driving Range or Golf Simulators. Three Options Available (Up to 37% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 21-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 22 Deals

- Best Buy: The Big 4 Event – Today’s Brand is Sony (Oct 22)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Oct 21-22)
- Shine Beauty Studio: $69 for 45- or 60-Minute Basic Makeup Workshop for One or $120 for Two (Up to 45% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Air Canada: Seat Sale (Book by Oct 24)
- WestJet: 15% Off Discount Code (Book by Oct 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 23 Deals

- Entertainment.com: 30% Off New 2020 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Oct 23 – Nov 3)
- Best Buy: The Big 4 Event – Today’s Brand is LG (Oct 23)
- Cloud 9 Beauty: $87 for Full Set of Mink Hybrid Eyelash Extensions with Optional Fill by Shirley (Up to 65% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $38 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Oct 24-26)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Any Handcrafted Drink (Oct 24, 2-7pm)
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Dinner with Comedy Show for Two or $65 for Four, Valid Sunday – Thursday (Up to 43% Off)
- Felix Skincare Clinic: $35 for One, $72 for Two, or $100 for Three 45-Minute Cocoon Wellness Pod Pro Sessions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 25 Deals

- Completely Customized Esthetics: $45 for One or $125 for Three Glycolic Chemical Peels (Up to 48% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## KrisYYC

If anybody likes no name canned tuna from Superstore they're having a crazy sale right now. $0.20/can if you buy in groups of 5 with no limit. Includes the flavoured ones too. Buddy of mine bought 140 cans and donated 100 to the food bank. I bought 30 cans.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 26 Deals

- Studio Gorgeous: $34.50 for Happy & Gorgeous Girlfriend Workshop for Two ($198 value)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $92 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 19% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Oct 26)
- GROUPON: Mega Weekend Sale – Up to 80% Off Home, Apparel, Tech & More (Oct 25-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 27 Deals

- Skiins Beauty Inc: $88 for One Full Set of Silk or $129 for Mink Eyelash Extensions with Two-Three Week Fill (Up to 57% Off)
- Green Chili Grill: $36 for Complete Dinner for Two or $71 for Four (Up to 31% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 28 Deals

- Above All Carpet & Upholstery: $44 for Carpet Cleaning w/ Optional Treatments. 4 Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $50 for 5 or $62 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 65% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 28 – Nov 3)
- Air Canada: 20% Off Flights to Select Sun Destinations Promotional Code (Book by Oct 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 29 Deals

- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $69 for One or $139 for Two Sugar Body Scrub with Relaxation Massage (Up to 50% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 30 Deals

- Victoria Park Nails and Spa: $25 for One Shellac Manicure or $35 for Pedicure, or $49 for Both (Up to 42% Off)
- XA Staffing: $69 for CPR and AED with Optional Comprehensive or Emergency First Aid Course (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 31 Deals

- Sport Chek: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping Sitewide (Oct 31)
- Duct Blasters: $47 for Duct and Furnace Maintenance Services. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $30 for Three- or $46 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 86% Off)
- WestJet: Scary Good Deal – Up to 20% Off Discount Code (Book by Nov 1)
- Air Canada: Today Only – 20% Off Worldwide Promotional Code (Book by Oct 31)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Nov 1-2)
- TheBay.com: Free Shipping Fridays + Bay Days Lowest Prices of the Season (Nov 1)
- Tatyana’s Laser Salon: $149 for One or $299 for Two 90-Minute Microneedling Facial Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 2 Deals

- Hair by Guiselle: $12 for One or $19 for Two Eyebrow Waxing Sessions or $15 for One Eyebrow Waxing with Tinting (Up to 47% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping, $233 for a Private Court Rental, or $896 for Super Fly VIP Party (Up to 25% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 2)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Savings on Cellphones, Accessories and More (Nov 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 3 Deals

- TheBay.com: Last Day of Bay Days – Up to 50% Off Sitewide (Nov 3)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 3)
- Vegas Nails and Spa: $26 for Shellac Manicure or $22 for Regular Pedicure with Optional Mani (Up to 58% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $56 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic or $62 for Ayurvedic Massage (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 4 Deals

- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (Nov 4-7)
- Air Canada: Daylight Savings Seat Sale (Book by Nov 6)
- Anne’s Beauty Spa: $79 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage with Indian Head Massage or Reflexology Session (Up to 49% Off)
- S&V Motors: $40 for Conventional or $70 for Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 55% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 4-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 5 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off for Her – Apparel, Intimates, Handbags, Shoes & Boots (Nov 5)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 4-6)
- The British Chippy – Calgary: $17 for $30 Worth of Food and Drinks (43% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)
- WestJet: No Bull, Just Savings Seat Sale (Book by Nov 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 6 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Shoes (Nov 6)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Pricing – Up to 60% Off Promo Code (Nov 6-10)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 87% Off)
- Calgary Shooting Centre: $40 for Range Package for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Atmosphere: Friends & Family Pricing – Up to 60% Off Promo Code (Nov 6-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $379.99 for Dyson V8 Animal Vacuum, Sale $299.99 for Dyson Pure Cool Link Desk Purifier (Nov 7)
- Entertainment.com: All 2020 Coupon Books $22 + Free Shipping (Until Nov 10)
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $27 for Consultation and 60-Minute Acupuncture Session ($105 Value)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $156 for Diamond, or $325 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 43% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 8 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 8-10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $179.99 for Ralph Lauren Queen Duvet, 60% Off Other Pillows & Duvets (Nov 8)
- Echelon Foods: $89 for One 40-Pack Case of Fish Tacos ($119.99 Value)
- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $37.50 for One or $68 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 9 Deals

- CRESCENT HEIGHTS OPTOMETRY: $29 for $200 Toward Frames and Prescription Lenses (85% Off)
- Pearl Nail Spa: $12 for Signature Manicure or $19 for Pedicure, or $29 for Both (Up to 46% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 9)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $669.99 for BOSCH Stainless Steel Dishwasher, 10% Off Other Major Appliances (Nov 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 10 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Nov 8-10)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $224 for Zwilling 8-Piece Knife Block Set, Up to 55% Off Other Cookware, Bakeware & More (Nov 10)
- The Great Sweater Run: $35 for 10K, 5K, or $30 for 3K Race Registration to The Great Sweater Run on Saturday, November 30 (Up to 25% Off)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Online Only – Extra 15% Off Promo Code No Matter How You Pay (Nov 11-12)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 11-12)
- Calgary MediSpa: $80 for One or $178 for Three Aqua Facials (Up to 65% Off)
- Pranic Healing Centre: $36 for Energy Balancing. Four Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- Vuln!! Path it now!!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $149.99 for Michael Michael Kors Women’s Parkas, 50% Off Other Select Outwear (Nov 12)
- McDonald’s: $1 for Any Size McCafé Premium Roast Coffee, $2 for Small Latte (Nov 12 – Dec 8)
- Get It Fixed Cell Phone Repair: $54 for iPhone Screen Repair. Six Options Available (Up to 16% Off)
- Kunda Body: $43 for One or $127 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 61% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $149.99 for Glucksteinhome 7.5 Foot Pre-Lit Christmas Tree (Nov 13)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 13-14)
- Burgundy Oak: $63 for Date Night Wine and Cheese Package (21% Off)
- Park2Go Calgary: $35 for Three or $59 for Seven Days of Airport Parking for Calgary International Airport (YYC) (Up to 22% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Tops & Sweaters (Nov 14)
- DC Dance Club: Up to 52% Off Dance Classes
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 15 Deals

- Rexall: 15% Off Sport Chek Gift Cards (Nov 15-21)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $189.99 for Calvin Klein Men’s Wool Suits, 40% Off Other Men’s Suits & More (Nov 15)
- Frequency & Sound: $37.05 for Frequency Sound-Therapy Session for One or $71.25 for Two (Up to 43% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $27.55 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off)
- Mark’s: Storewide Sale – Extra 30% Off Storewide + Free Shipping All Orders (Nov 15-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $995 for The CASPER Queen Mattress (Nov 16)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Nov 16-17)
- Source To Soul Massage Therapy: $69 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 48% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 17 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $299 for Zwilling Cookware Set with Bonus Steak Knives & French Oven, Up to 55% Off Other Cookware & More (Nov 17)
- Yoga and Beyond: $19 for Five or $39 for Unlimited Yoga, or Fitness Classes for One Month (Up to 76% Off)
- ClassifiedYYC Tactical Laser Tag: $29 for 90-Minute Laser Tag Session for One, $56 for Two, $108 for Four, or $156 for Six (Up to 18% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $119.99 for Calvin Klein Puffer Jacket or Tommy Hilfiger Parka, 40% Off Other Men’s Outerwear, Hats, Scarves & Gloves (Nov 18)
- Citadel Beauty Room: $37 for One or $110 for Three Bikini Line Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 43% Off)
- HH Photospark: $42.75 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 18-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 19 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $289.99 for KitchenAid Artisan Mixer with Bonus Utensil Set, Up to 40% Off Other KitchenAid Small Appliances (Nov 19)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 19-20)
- Allure Aesthetics: $29 for Removal of One, $50 for Two, or $69 for Three Skin Tags, Moles, Ruby Points, or Milias (Up to 54% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio: $30 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 68% Off)
- WestJet: All Systems Go Seat Sale – Save Big on Every Destination (Book by Nov 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 20 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 70% Off Fine Jewellery (Nov 20)
- Sherwood Park Laser Clinic: $129 for Laser Hair Removal on a Small or Medium Area (Save $801 or 86% Off)
- Bodhi Spa: $45 for Relaxation Massage, $59 for Custom Facial or $109 for Both (Up to 31% Off)
- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale (Book by Nov 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 21 Deals

- Black Friday 2019 (Nov 29) and Cyber Monday 2019 (Dec 2) Coming Soon!
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Women’s Boots (Nov 21)
- JT Massage: $47 for One or $150 for Three 60-Minute Relaxation or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 41% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)
- Best Buy: VIP Sale – Shop Early Black Friday Deals Now

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 22 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $129.99 for Lauren Ralph Lauren Women’s Parkas, 50% Off Other Outerwear (Nov 22)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Nov 22-23)
- Nail Bar and Hair Extensions: $99 for One Facial w/ Shellac Manicure or $112 for w/ Pedicure & Leg Massage (Up to 26% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)
- WestJet: Black Friday Sale (Book by Dec 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 23 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Black Friday Sneak Peek – 30% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Nov 21-23)
- Air Canada: Black Friday Sale (Book by Dec 1)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $69.99-$89.99 for Bugatti Luggage, Up to 75% Off Other Luggage (Nov 23)
- Skiins Beauty Inc: $88 for One Full Set of Silk or $130 for Mink Eyelash Extensions with Two-Three Week Fill (Up to 56% Off)
- Anytime Fitness Brentwood: $40 for One- or $75 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Up to 49% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 24 Deals

- TheBay.com: Online Only – Scratch and Save – Up to 70% Off (Nov 22-24)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $79.99 for Glucksteinhome Queen Sheet Sets, Up to 50% Off Other Bedding (Nov 24)
- Ghassan Hair and Beauty Bar: $45 for Wash, Cut, Style, Highlights, and More. Three Options Available (Up to 43% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $10 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (44% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 24-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 25 Deals

- BLOG NEWS: Interviewed by CBC National Radio – Websites that promise deals and bargains galore
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $19.99 for Calvin Klein 100% Cotton Dress Shirts, $14.99 for Boxed Ties (Nov 25)
- Ignite Your Inner Potential: $86 for One 60- or $155 for 120-Minute Life-Coaching Session (Up to 75% Off)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 25 – Dec 1)
- Sport Chek: 25% Off Nike Shoes, Clothing, Swimwear, Accessories & Gear (Nov 24 – Dec 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 26 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week – Shop Deals in Every Department
- GROUPON: Black Friday Jump Start – Extra 25% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 26-27)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $169.99 for MIKASA 40-Piece Boxed Dinnerware Set, Save 78% Off (Nov 26)
- Kalinka Food Store: $19.99 for Six- or $26 for Nine-Pack of Organic Bath Bombs with Shea Butter (Up to 50% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $45 for Eyelashes Lifting with Optional Tinting (Up to 40% Off)
- Costco.ca: Early Black Friday Savings
- TOMS.ca: Black Friday Sale – 30% Off Everything Promo Code (Nov 24 – Dec 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 27 Deals

- The Source: Early Black Friday Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Nov 27)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $39.99 for LEVI’s Jeans, Sale $29.99 for Buffalo David Bitton Jeans (Nov 27)
- Naturalizer: Black Friday – 40% Off Everything Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 27 – Dec 1)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 28 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Black Friday 2019 Deals and Sales Starts Now
- Walmart: Black Friday Event – Flyer is Available now (Nov 29 – Dec 1)
- Canadian Tire: Red Thursday & Black Friday – Lowest Prices of the Year (Nov 28 – Dec 1)
- Calgary International Beerfest: $19.98 for Admission to The Calgary International Beerfest, May 1 or 2 (Up to 50% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $59 for Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package. Four Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Toys R Us: Black Friday – 200+ Deals at 50% Off
- IKEA: Black Fri-Week – A Full Week of Fri-Deals (Nov 25 – Dec 1)
- GAP, Banana Republic, Old Navy: Black Friday – Save 50% Off (Nov 27-30)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off SAECO Incanto Espresso Machine, Up to 40% Off Other Coffee & Espresso Machines (Nov 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 29 Deals

- Black Friday 2019: Best Black Friday Deals and Sales (Nov 29)
- Royal Carpet Cleaning: $78 for Carpet Cleaning for Three, $92 for Four, or $101 for Five Rooms (Up to 62% Off)
- Lorenzo’s Pizzeria: $16 for Italian Cuisine. Three Options Available (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 30 Deals

- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $48 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 80% Off)
- Fire Escape: $9 for Admission for One, $18 for Two, or $35 for Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 52% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Nov 30)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $99.99 for Sealy Temperature Balancing Double/Queen Duvet, Save $260 (Nov 30)
- Black Friday Weekend 2019: Best Black Friday Deals (Nov 30 – Dec 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Cyber Monday Head Start Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local and 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 1)
- Bow Mitsubishi: $59.95 for Synthetic Oil Change and Multi-Point Inspection for a Car, $79.95 for Truck, or SUV (Up to 30% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centre: $119 for Massage with Facial or Infrared Sauna. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 2 Deals

- Cyber Monday 2019: Best Cyber Monday Deals & Sales (Dec 2, 2019)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $25 for Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Century Sports: $12 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $23 for Four (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 3 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Cyber Tuesday – Up to 50% Off + Extra $250 Off $150 Purchase (Dec 3)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $69.99 for Lord + Taylor 100% Cashmere Sweaters, 50% Off Other Women’s Sweaters (Dec 3)
- Key Quest inside Laser Quest (Calgary): $65 for Admission for Up to Six People ($90 Value)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $34 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 4 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Cyber Week Deals – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 4-5)
- Amazon.ca: 12 Days of Deals
- Astrologic Answers: $9 for Hypnosis Audio for Smoking Cessation, Weight Loss, or $15 for Both (Up to 75% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $59 for HBC Stripes Fuzzy Throws, 30-50% Off Other HBC Iconic Stripes Items (Dec 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 5 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $79.99 for Vera Wang Sheet Sets, Up to 50% Off Other Bedding (Dec 5)
- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Dec 2-8)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $49 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 84% Off)
- Peter Parvez Custom Tailor: $139 for Three Custom Shirts or One Full Bespoke Suit (Up to 70% Off)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Any Handcrafted Drink (Dec 5, 2-7pm)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 6 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Toys Mega Sale – Save up to 40% Off
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $179.99 for STAUB Cast Iron French Oven, Up to 55% Off Other Cookware, Bakeware & More (Dec 6)
- Cue Club Calgary: $5 for One or $10 for Two Hours of Pool (Up to 58% Off)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 7 Deals

- Cineplex: FREE Movies on Community Day (Dec 7, 9am-11am)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $899.99 for Sealy Fairmont Pillow Top Mattress, Up to $500 Off Other Mattresses, Up to 60% Off Other Pillows & Duvets (Dec 7)
- Moon Dust Lounge: $11 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks for Two or $21 for $40 for Four People. Two Options Available (Up to47% Off)
- Vegas Nails and Spa: $26 for Shellac Manicure or $22 for Regular Pedicure with Optional Mani (Up to 58% Off)
- GROUPON: Cyber Week – Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 6-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Give & Get Event – Up to an Extra 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 7-8)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Dec 8)
- Ceroc Calgary: $40 for Five Classes and Membership for One or $60 for Two (Up to 57% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People ($80 Value)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $55 for All-Clad 2-Piece Non-Stick Frying Pan Set, Up to 55% Off Other Cookware, Bakeware & More (Dec 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Men’s Shoes & Winter Boots (Dec 9)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Deals on Small Appliances, Headphones, Portable Speakers and More (Dec 9)
- Bobilicious Vapes: $12.85 for $25 Towards Vape Products (48% Off)
- Echelon Foods: $89 for One 40-Pack Case of Fish Tacos ($119.99 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Dec 9-24)
- Air Canada: Canada, U.S. and Sun Sale (Book by Dec 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 10 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All 2020 Coupon Books $19.99 + Free Shipping (Up to 60% Off)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 70% Off Fine Jewellery (Dec 10)
- Advance Laser Clinic: $103 for Two or $177 for Four Laser-Acupressure Weight-Loss Therapy Sessions (Up to 49% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 87% Off)
- WestJet: Surprise Savings Sale (Book by Dec 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – 73% Off Tommy Hilfiger Dress Shirts, 77% Off Tommy Hilfiger Boxed Ties (Dec 11)
- Sport Chek: Holiday Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Dec 10-11)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Dec 11)
- Cloud 9 Beauty: $375 for One or $719 for Two Cold-Laser Lipo Body-Sculpting Treatments on One or $1,299 for Two Areas (Up to 59% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2019...dec-10-16.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $199.99 for HEYS Aerolite 3-Piece Luggage Set, Up to 75% Off Other Luggage (Dec 12)
- Best Buy: 3-Day Sale (Dec 10-12)
- Village Craft Winemaker: $17 for Beer- or Wine-Making Class for One, $33 for Two, or $63 for Four People (Up to 65% Off)
- Competitive Edge Sport Therapy: $56 for Injury Rehabilitation Package ($170 Value)
- WestJet: 24-Hour Flash Sale – 15% Off Canada Discount Code (Book by Dec 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 13 Deals

- Filthy Masters: $76 for Carpet Cleaning for Up to Three, $101 for Four, or $126 for Six Rooms (Up to 52% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Canada Promotional Code (Book by Dec 13)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 12-13)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 30%-50% Off Citizen, G-Shock, Bulova & More Watch Brands (Dec 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 14 Deals

- The Spice Chica: $39 for Italian Street Food Cooking Class for One or $75 for Two (Up to 50% Off)
- Park2Go Calgary: $35 for Three or $59 for Seven Days of Airport Parking for Calgary International Airport (YYC) (Up to 22% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Dec 14)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – 50% Off Sleepwear & Robes (Dec 14)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Dec 20)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 15-16)
- Hair Studio Mission: $19.95 for Men’s Shave (Up to 43% Off)
- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $35.62 for One or $64.60 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Dec 15-16)
- TheBay.com: Today Only – Sale $15.99 for Calvin Klein 2-Pack Underwear or Tommy Hilfiger 2-Pack Boxer Briefs (Dec 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 16 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Last-Minute Deals
- TheBay.com: Today Only – $17.99 for CHAPS Men’s Flannel Shirts & Quarter-Zip Microfleece Tops (Dec 16)
- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Deals on Small Appliances, Headphones, Portable Speakers and More (Dec 16)
- Renewz Spa and Wellness: $49 for One 60-Minute Massage with Optional Eyebrow Threading (Up to 55% Off)
- Kunda Body: $137.75 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 17 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Up to an Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Dec 17)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – $25 Off Your $150+ Purchase Promo Code (Dec 17)
- YYC Sport and Spine: $59 for Consultation, Exam, X-Rays, and One or $93 for Three Chiropractic Adjustments (Up to 69% OFf)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Car Services. Two Options Available (Up to 65% Off)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Promotional Code (Book by Dec 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 18 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 18)
- The Hamptons Golf Club: Christmas Blowout Sale – Up to 70% Off (Dec 20)
- TOMS.ca: 30% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Until Dec 19)
- Fit Republic: $35 for 5, $49 for 10, or $98 for 20 Fitness Classes or $55 for Unlimited Fitness Classes for One Month (Up to 69% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- WestJet: 15% Off Canada & U.S. Discount Code (Book by Dec 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 19 Deals

- Adidas.ca: Boxing Week Sale Starts Now – 40% Off Promo Code + Free Shipping (Dec 18-25)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Early Release (Dec 13-24)
- Alberta Masonry Council: $7.88 for Calgary Walking Tour for One, $13.88 for Two or $24.75 for Four People (Up to 69% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $27.55 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 20 Deals

- Calgary Power Cleaning: $159 for Removal of a Quarter- or $189 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 45% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $99.50 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 17% Off)
- Bulk Barn: $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until Dec 24)
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Week Warm Up Sale on Home Must-Haves (Dec 20-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Dec 21)
- Holt Renfrew: Final Markdowns Designer Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Safe4Life Personal Safety Training: $30 for SafeKids or SafeAdults Session – More Than Self Defense (Up to 40% Off)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $69 for One or $139 for Two Sugar Body Scrub with Relaxation Massage (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 22 Deals

- Next Generation Athlete Fitness: $96.90 for Online 30-Day or $224.20 for 12-Week Fitness Program (Up to 55% Off)
- Luxe Laser Lounge: $59.74 for One or $109.79 for Two 60-Minute Dermaplaning Sessions with Hyaluronic Acid Masks (Up to 38% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 23 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 23)
- Costco.ca: Boxing Week Savings
- New Year’s Eve Gala Dinner Show: $29 for General admission (61% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- Air Canada: U.S. Seat Sale (Book by Jan 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 24 Deals

- Boxing Day 2019 is Coming Soon on Thursday, December 26, 2019
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Dec 24-25)
- Walmart: Boxing Week Flyer is Here! (Online Dec 24, In-Store Dec 26)
- Simply Structured: $450 for Two-Way Compustar 2WG5-2 or $599 for Prime 901 Remote Car Starter Installation (Up to 25% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)
- Toys R Us: Boxing Week Event – 15% to 60% Off (Dec 24-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 25 Deals

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
- Celebration Cleaning: $39 for Carpet Cleaning for Two, $49 for Three, or $79 for Five Rooms (Up to 65% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $228 for Three, $287 for Four, or $344 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 26 Deals

- Boxing Day 2019: Best Boxing Day Sales (Dec 26)
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals Week – Shop Deals in Every Department
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Day Sale – Up to 70% Off (Dec 26-27)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale (Dec 26 – Jan 2)
- Power Study Education Centre: $130.05 for Four or $219.30 for Eight Math Contest Preparation Sessions (Up to 75% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $34.42 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- WestJet: Boxing Day – Up to 20% Discount Code (Book by Dec 27)
- Air Canada: Boxing Day – 15% Off Promo Code (Book by Dec 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 27 Deals

- Boxing Week 2019: Best Boxing Week Sales and Deals
- Vee Care Skin Clinic: $179 for Three Tattoo-Removal Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 62% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Dec 26 – Jan 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 28 Deals

- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until Feb 2)
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Week Sale – Up to 65% Off
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 32% Off American Meals
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf (Up to 44% Off)
- WestJet: Boxing Day Sale Extended – Up to 20% Discount Code (Book by Dec 28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 29 Deals

- Completely Customized Esthetics: $48.75 for One Acne or $56.25 for Hydrating Facial (Up to 67% Off)
- The British Chippy – Calgary: $15 for $30 Worth of Food and Drinks (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 30)
- Hudson’s Bay: New Year, New Gear – Up to 30% Off Activewear
- Aloha Beauty Room: $39 for One or $75 for Two European Spa Manicures (Up to 36% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 2 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 30% Off Swimwear (Jan 2)
- Q Body Spa: $65 for Swedish or $129 for Couples Massage. Four Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $53 for 5 or $65 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 3 Deals

- Best Buy: Clearout Sale + Boxing Day Deals Continue
- Sport Chek: Doorcrashers – Up to 55% Off
- Beauty By Ellie: $16.15 for One or $23.80 for Three 15 or $49.30 for 30-Minute Electroepilation Treatments (Up to 73% Off)
- Jack’s Drive-In: $15.30 for a Burger Meal for Two with Sides and Large Sodas (Up to a $30.34 Value)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Jan 4)
- Calgary Hearing Aid and Audiology: $78.50 for a Hearing-Aid-Upgrade Package ($185 Value)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $99 for 3.5 or $139 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 5 Deals

- Last Day: Hudson’s Bay Boxing Week Sale – Up to 65% Off (Until Jan 5)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 5-6)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $75.05 for Contemporary Bistro Meal for Two or $135.85 for Four (Up to 29% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 6 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 65% Off Clearance
- WestJet: Dream A Little Bigger in 2020 Sale – Extra 15% Discount Code (Book by Jan 6 or 8)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $84 for Eyelash Extensions. 4 Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- Pranic Healing Centre: $34.42 for Energy Balancing. Four Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 6-12)
- Air Canada: The World Is Big, So Is Our Sale (Book by Jan 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 7 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Up to an Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Jan 7)
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Friends & Family Event – 20% Off Regular Priced Items (Jan 7)
- Love Artistry: $99 for Volume Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Fill (Up to 34% Off)
- Cue Club Calgary: $6 for One or $12 for Two Hours of Pool (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 8 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bed & Bath (Jan 8)
- Holly and Hugo: $13 for One or $43 for Six “Careers with Animals” Online Courses (Up to 95% Off)
- The Olympic Oval: $2.72 for Pre-Season Public Skate Admission for One or $5.60 for Two People or $7.20 for Family (Up to 61% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 9 Deals

- Auto Hail Pros: $99 for $500 Towards Hail-Damage Repair (80% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 10 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Weekends Savings – Up to Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Jan 10-12)
- Sport Chek: Massive Clearance Event
- Aphrodite Health Centre: $35 for One or $69 for Two Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 54% Off)
- Peter Parvez Custom Tailor: $139 for Three Custom Shirts or One Full Bespoke Suit (Up to 70% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 11 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Beauty Week – Free Shipping on All Beauty Orders + $10 Off $75+ Beauty Purchase (Jan 11-12)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 11)
- Go Sunless: $25 for Custom St. Tropez Airbrush Spray Tanning. Five Options Available (Up to 54% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Getaways Promo Code (Jan 12)
- Best Buy: Home Theatre Sale (Until Jan 12)
- Oneness Within Me: $97.50 for Initial Consultation and Reiki Sessions. Two Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- Colors Hair Studio: $30 for Haircut, Style, and Deep Conditioning Treatment with Optional Solid Color (Up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 13 Deals

- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (Jan 13-16)
- SportChek.ca: Massive Clearance Event – Up to 60% Off
- The Skinny Spa: $89 for One, $225 for Three, or $339 for Ten 60-Minute Laser-Lipo Treatments with 15-Minute Cavitation (Up to 86% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $36 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 55% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 13-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 14 Deals

- TheBay.ca: Beauty Week – Free Shipping on All Beauty Orders + Spend $125+ Get Free Beauty Gift Worth $185 (Until Jan 16)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Jan 14-15)
- Super Stars Cuts For Kids: $16 for 1 Kids’ Haircut w/ 10 Arcade Tokens & Play Area Access ($27.50 Value)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Shoes & Handbags (Jan 15)
- Esxoss Manway: $61 for Escape-Room for Four (29% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 16 Deals

- CD Dance Collective: $33.25 for One, $64.60 for Two, or $85.50 for Three Private Dance Lessons (Up to 62% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $56.05 for Silver, $113.05 for Gold, or $189 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 33% Off)
- Wendy’s: $3 for Spicy Chicken Sandwich (Jan 6-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 17 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Jan 17-18)
- Hudson’s Bay: End-Of-Season Home Blowout – Up to 70% Off (Jan 17-19)
- Michal Ofer Lifestyle & Wellness: $57.50 for One or $157 for Three Wellness and Nutrition Sessions (Up to 76% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $49 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 18 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Jan 17-18)
- Cineplex: National Popcorn Day – FREE Small Popcorn (Jan 19)
- Amber is a Color Hair Studio: $29 for One, $56 for Two, or $80 for Three Blowouts, Scalp Massages, and Styles (Up to 33% Off)
- Echelon Foods: $89 for One 40-Pack Case of Fish Tacos ($119.99 Value)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 19 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 75% Off Luggage, Up to 30% Off Women’s Swimwear (Jan 19)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 19-20)
- Pannu’s Beauty Rejuvenation and Laser: $189.05 for Three Tattoo-Removal Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 73% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $27 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $188.79Birthday Party (Up to 32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 20 Deals

- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (Jan 20-23)
- Hudson’s Bay: New Year, New Gear – Up to 25% Off Activewear & Sneakers
- God’s Will Tailor and Alteration Shop: $18 for $40 Worth of Clothing Alterations (55% Off)
- Anytime Fitness Brentwood: $38 for One- or $71.25 for Two-Month Gym Membership (Up to 51% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 20-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 21 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Women’s Coats & Jackets (Jan 21)
- Entertainment.com: All 2020 Coupon Books $18 + Free Shipping (Up to 64% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $24 for Golf Practice Packages (Up to 37% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off)
- Air Canada: Big Winter Savings – 20% Off Promotional Code (Book by Jan 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Jan 21-22)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Jan 22)
- WestJet: Extra 20% Discount Code Sale (Book by Jan 23)
- Calgary Home and Garden Show: $16 for Two Single-Day Tickets to Calgary Home and Garden Show on February 27–March 1, 2020 ($32 Value)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 23 Deals

- D&M Treatments: $79.20 for One or $176 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 47% Off)
- Ghassan Hair and Beauty Bar: $42 for Wash, Cut, Style, Highlights, and More. Three Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Any Handcrafted Drink (Jan 23, 2-7pm)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 24 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Mega Winter Clearance – Up to 75% Off
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Jan 24-30)
- Marble Slab Creamery-Market Mall: $19.50 for Ice Cream. Four Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- Green Chili Grill: $30.40 for Complete Dinner for Two or $60 for Four (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 25 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Jan 25-26)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Jan 25)
- Eminent Wellness: $23 for $150 Towards Custom Orthotics (84% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 26 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Extra 30% Off Winter Jackets, Pants & Accessories
- Cochrane Bridal Fair: $5 for Two General-Admission Tickets on Sunday, February 2, 2020 (50% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 27 Deals

- Coco’s Esthetics: $33 for One Women’s Brazilian or $18 for Bikini Wax (Up to 45% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $47.20 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic or $52 for Ayurvedic Massage (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Jan 28-29)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $49 for 1 or $99 for 3 Non-Invasive LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scan (Up to 69% Off)
- Hair Studio Mission: $21 for Men’s Shave (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 29 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off Furniture, Decor & More (Jan 29)
- Connection Point: $70 for One or $130 for Two 50-Minute Counseling Sessions (Up to 67% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 30 Deals

- Sport Chek: 4-Day Sale – Deals up to 60% Off (Jan 30 to Feb 2)
- Skyharbour Grill: $19 for Pizza and Pasta Buffet with Wine for One, $35 for Two, or $70 for Four (Up to 39% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $31.50 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 38% Off)
- Air Canada: Save 15% Off Flights within Canada (Book by Jan 30)
- WestJet: Canada Sale – 15% Discount Code Sale (Book by Jan 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 31 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: This Weekend’s Big Savings – Up to 75% Off (Jan 31 – Feb 2)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Jan 31 – Feb 1)
- Entertainment.com: 54% Off All 2020 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Feb 2)
- Spice Wellness: $10 for Two Weeks of Targeted Arthritis Vibration Therapy w/ Choice of Multi-Services (Up to 89% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 1 Deals

- Oliwei Spa and Wellness Complex: $49 for One 60-Minute Hot Stone or Deep Tissue Massage (Up to 50% Off)
- Spectrum Therapeutics Massage: $59 for One or $89 for Two 60-Minute Deep Tissue Massage Sessions (Up to 55% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 2 Deals

- Boston Pizza: Super Bowl Sunday BOGO Deal – Buy 1 Pizza, Get 1 FREE (Feb 2)
- Best Buy: Big Game, Bigger Savings (Feb 1-6)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $56.40 for One, $82.40 for Two, or $181.60 for Four Skin Treatments (Up to 72% Off)
- Calgary Shooting Centre: $37.55 for Range Package for Two. Two Options Available (Up to 53% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 3 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 3-4)
- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 25% Off Women’s Clothing
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $51 for Five Drop-In Classes, or $47 for One Month of Unlimited Classes (Up to 66% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $35 for Three- or $55 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 83% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 3-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 4 Deals

- LAST DAY: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 3-4)
- The Corner Salon: $41 for Haircut Packages (Up to 40% Off)
- Free Spirit Dance: $45 for Heels and Sexy Chair Tease Classes. Two Options Available (Up to 49% Off)
- Sport Chek: Clothing & Shoes Clearance – Take an Additional 20% Off Clearance Price

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 5 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Jewellery, Watches & Intimates (Feb 5)
- Oxygen Yoga And Fitness: $6 for Unlimited Fitness and Yoga Classes for One Week (40% Off)
- XA Staffing: $62.10 for CPR and AED with Optional Comprehensive or Emergency First Aid Course (Up to 51% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 5)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 6-7)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Any Handcrafted Drink (Feb 6, 2-7pm)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $75 for One or $225 for Three IPL Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- Monster Mini Golf: $31 for Rounds of Mini Golf (Up to 44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: This Weekend’s Big Savings – Up to 60% Off (Feb 7-9)
- YYC Beauty Lounge: $49 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments with Consultation. Four Options Available (Up to 72% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until Feb 12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 8 Deals

- Rexall: 20% Off Boston Pizza, Roots, Kobo, & Way Spa Gift Cards (Feb 7-13)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 8-9)
- Feast of India: $35 for Indian Cuisine for Two, $52 for Three, or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $25.88 for Pedicure for One or $50.25 for Two (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 9 Deals

- McDonald’s: $1 for Any Size Premium Roast Coffee, $1 for Medium Iced Coffee, $2 for Medium Latte, $3 for McMuffin (Feb 10 – Mar 8)
- OK Tire & Auto Service: $233.70 for Spring Maintenance Package with Tire Installation and Oil Change (Up to 40% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $139.65 for Classic Interior or $189.05 for Premium Clean (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 10 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Feb 10)
- Precision Motor Worx: $25 for Conventional or $45 for Synthetic Oil Changes (Up to 47% Off)
- Key Quest inside Laser Quest: $65 for Admission for Up to Six People ($90 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 10-16)
- Air Canada: Valentine’s Day Sale (Book by Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 11 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s Clothing (Feb 11)
- Altitude Flight Simulation: $47 for F-18 Super Hornet or $79 for Boeing 737 30-Minute Flight Experience (Up to 20% Off)
- Optiks International: $16.40 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- WestJet: Valentine’s Day Sale (Book by Feb 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off for the Kitchen (Feb 12)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Feb 12-13)
- Calgary MediSpa: $45 for One IPL Photofacial or $79 for Hollywood Carbon Peel (Up to 82% Off)
- Pearl Nail Spa: $12 for Signature Manicure or $19 for Pedicure, or $29 for Both (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 13 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Pricing – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items (Feb 13-17)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Handcrafted Beverage (Feb 13, 2-7pm)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $25 for One Cleansing Facial with Optional Facial Massage (Up to 30% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 14 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Save up to an Extra 25% Off (Feb 14-17)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 14)
- Boundary Ranch: $76 for One- or $147 for Two-Hour Horseback Trail Ride for One or $153 for Two. Eight Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $196.07 for Full Rodizio Dinner with Dessert (Up to 18% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Feb 15-16)
- Q Body Spa: $139 for One 60-Minute Swedish Couples Massage for Two with Optional Facial (Up to 47% Off)
- Glamaway Beauty: $39 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 44% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 16 Deals

- Enlighten Laser: $78.50 for One, $145 for Two, or $187 for Three Radiofrequency Skin-Rejuvenation Treatments (Up to 82% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 17 Deals

- Sahar Permanent Makeup: $48.75 for One or $106 for Two 60-Minute VIP Facials (Up to 62% Off)
- Master Chocolat: $14 for 9-Piece Salted Caramels Box or $18 for Bernard’s Choice Chocolate Assortment Box (Up to 22% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Feb 18-19)
- Odyssey Martial Arts: $40.50 for $169 Worth of One-Month Taekwondo Classes (Up To 8 Classes)
- C & J Nails Salon: $45 for Eyelashes Lifting with Optional Tinting (Up to 40% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 17-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 19 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s Swimwear and Activewear (Feb 19)
- Tatyanas Laser Hair Removal: $39 for One or $100 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $35 for One Shellac Pedicure or $40 for One Manicure With Dipping Powder On Natural Nails (Up to 33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 20 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: The Baby Event – Up to 30% Off Clothing & More
- SportChek.ca: Massive Clearance Event – Up to 60% Off
- Renovations The Spa For Men: $59 for One 60- or $79 for 90-Minute Therapeutic or Relaxation Massage (Up to 39% Off)
- Divine Spine: $39 for One Computerized Spinal Adjustment with Consultation, X-Rays, and Personalized Treatment Plan (Up to 88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Winter Clearance – Up to an Extra 35% Off (Feb 20-27)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Feb 21-22)
- Ipurity Spa Salon: $49 for One 60-Minute Purifying Facial with Extraction and Enzymes (Up to 53% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 22 Deals

- Best Buy: Flash Sale – Deals on Laptops, Computers, Tablets, Accessories and More (Feb 22)
- Optima Eyewear And Optometry: $20 for $150 Worth of Designer Frame and Prescription Lenses (86% Off)
- The British Chippy – Calgary: $17 for $30 Worth of Food and Drinks (43% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Feb 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 23 Deals

- Bona Roma: $24 for $40 Worth of Pizza, Pasta, and More. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 24 Deals

- WestJet: Today Only – 24% Off Select Base Fares Birthday Sale (Feb 24)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $63 for One Deep-Pore Teen Facial with Optional Vitamin C (Up to 49% Off)
- Solo, The Dental Hygiene Spa: $143 for Laser Teeth Whitening with Fluoride Treatment (Up to 69% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 24 – Mar 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 25 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off (Feb 25-26)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Getaways Promo Code (Feb 25)
- WestJet: Birthday Sale (Book by Mar 2)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $13 for $20 Worth of Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 26 Deals

- Clay Oven: $20 for $30 Worth of Indian Food. Four Options Available (Up to 33% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $82 for a TEYE Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (31% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 26-27)
- Air Canada: Canada, U.S. and Sun Sale (Book by Mar 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 27 Deals

- The Source: Apple Sale (Feb 27 – Mar 1)
- Highlife Massage: $45 for One 60-Minute Therapeutic or Relaxation Massage (Up to 50% Off)
- Kunda Body: $59 for One or $137.75 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 28 Deals

- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $13.50 for Eyebrow Threading with Optional Tinting (Up to 37% Off)
- Felix Skincare Clinic: $35 for One, $72 for Two, or $100 for Three 45-Minute Cocoon Wellness Pod Pro Sessions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 29 Deals

- Advantage Garage Doors: $45 for Garage-Door Tune-Up with Optional Roller Replacement (Up to 61% Off)
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 1 Deals

- Air Canada: Once in a Leap Year – 25% Off Promotion Code (Book by Mar 1)
- WestJet: Extra 25% Off Birthday Sale (Book by Mar 1)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding, Bath & More (Mar 1)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $41.65 for One Facial or $84.15 for Body Microdermabrasion (Up to 72% Off)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 1-2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 2 Deals

- Naturalizer.ca: 25% Off Everything Promo Code + Free Shipping (Mar 1-2)
- Advance Laser Clinic: $89 for Two or $170 for Four Infrared Body Wraps (Up to 67% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 3 Deals

- Shoppers Drug Mart: Friends & Family Event – 20% Off Regular Priced Items (Mar 3)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Mar 3-4)
- Phamtastic Nails and Spa: $75 for One or $219 for Three 60-Minute Custom Facials with Eye Mask (Up to 45% Off)
- Koto Sushi Lounge: $28 for $50 Worth of Sushi and Japanese Cuisine (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 4 Deals

- WestJet: Extra 20% Off Select Base Fares Discount Code (Book by Mar 6)
- Ghassan Hair and Beauty Bar: $19 for Men’s Haircut, Wash, Massage, and Style (Up to 50% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $113 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 5 Deals

- Air Canada: 20% Off Promotion Code (Book by Mar 6)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 5-6)
- rejuve! Health & Wellness: $91.26 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on One Small, $186 for Medium, or $373.50 for Large Area (Up to 68% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $14.45 for Golf Practice Packages (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 6 Deals

- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (March 6-12)
- House of Beauty: $49 for One or $99 for Three IPL Photo Facials (Up to 72% Off)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Mar 7-8)
- Competitive Edge: $69 for Athletic Therapy Initial Assessment and Treatment ($190 Value)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 8 Deals

- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $45 for Haircut with Shampoo, Conditioning, Style, and Optional Scalp Massage (Up to 65% Off)
- Soul Float: $42 for One 60-Minute Single’s Float Session in Either a Premium Pod Room or Deluxe Float Room (39% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 9 Deals

- McDonald’s: $3 for Quarter Pounder with Cheese, $3.50 for Quarter Pounder BLT (Mar 9-15)
- Lululemon.com: We Made Too Much Clearance Sale + Free Shipping
- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $159 for Permanent Eyeliner for Upper or $272 for Lower Eyelids or Both or Lip Blush (Up to 54% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $42.75 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 10 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Women’s Shoes & Boots Starting at $19.99 (Mar 10)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Travel Deals Promo Code (Mar 10-11)
- VR Life: $44 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $65 for Three, or $85 for Four (Up to 15% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $199 Party (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 11 Deals

- Shine Beauty Studio: $59 for Anti Aging Facial Treatment. Six Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $53 for 5 or $65 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 65% Off)
- Harvey’s: 2 Original Burgers or Veggie Burgers for $6
- Hudson’s Bay: Early Season Markdowns

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 12 Deals

- Thyme Out: $230.35 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $46.75 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $68 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 13 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Mar 13-14)
- Vive Artistic Nails & Spa: $69 for Full Set of Classic Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Fill (Up to 31% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 14 Deals

- House of Beauty: $449 for Consultation with Seven Cryo Lipolysis Sessions on One Area ($860 Value)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $99 for 3.5 or $139 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 37% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 15 Deals

- Employee Fund for Calgary Flames Hourly Staff
- Mastermind Toys: 25% Off 1 Item Online Promo Code (Mar 13-15)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Mar 14-16)
- Phamtastic Nails & Spa: $55 for One 60-Minuite Relaxation, $65 for Deep Tissue, or $89 for Hot Stone Massage (Up to 40% Off)
- Echelon Foods: $89 for One 40-Pack Case of Fish Tacos ($119.99 Value)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 16 Deals

- Calgary Flames Announce Compensation Program for Part-Time Workers!
- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (Mar 17 – Apr 19)
- TOMS.ca: Flash Sale – 20% Off Favourite Styles Promo Code (Mar 15-16)
- Waxy Boutique: $32 for One Brazilian Wax with Optional Six-Week Upkeep Wax (Up to 52% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 17 Deals

- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Mar 16-22)
- Sport Chek: Free Shipping Available On All Orders
- Yaya Mua: $89 for One Full Set of Classic Eyelash Extensions with Optional Up to 3 Week Fill (Up to 37% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 16-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 18 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Must-Haves (Mar 18)
- Bulk Barn: Save 20% Off Coupon (Mar 16-25)
- Fig Tree Massage: $59 for One or $165 for Three 60-Minute Relaxation, Deep-Tissue, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 30% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery-Market Mall: $19.50 for Ice Cream. Four Options Available (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 19 Deals

- Albertans Lawn: $59 for One or $149 for Three Months of Lawn Mowing Services (Up to 61% Off)
- Huntington Hills: $29.75 for Five- or $55.25 for Ten-Class Pass for Yoga Classes (Up to 63% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 18-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 20 Deals

- 1918 Tap & Table: $14 for $20 Towards Lunch for Two or More (Up to 30% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $50 for Gold, $175 for Diamond, or $345 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 50% Off)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Promo Code – Save on Activities, Massages, Dining & More (Mar 20-21)
- Entertainment.com: All 2020 Coupon Books $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 21 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Friends & Family Sale – 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Until Mar 25)
- Mastermind Toys: 25% Off One Item Online Promo Code (Mar 20-22)
- Canadian Mindfulness Reserach Center: $75 for 5 or $135 for 10 Group Meditation Class Pass (Up to 55% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centre: $119 for Massage with Facial or Infrared Sauna. Three Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- Cineplex: Family Favourites – $2.99 Family Movies every Saturday Mornings (Mar 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 22 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 33% Off Women’s Styles (Mar 22)
- Golden Cactus Mexican Grill: $9 for $15 Toward Mexican Food. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Lips KTV: $13.50 for $30 Worth of Room Rental and Menu Items. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 23 Deals

- Groupon.com: Coronavirus Update – Vouchers Extended Up to 12 Months
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 23-29)
- Vive Artistic Nails & Spa: $102 for One Spa Day Package or $127 for One Luxury Spa Day Package (Up to 44% Off)
- Source To Soul Massage Therapy: $69 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Online Courses, Wine & Meal Delivery and More Promo Code (Mar 24-25)
- Renew Aesthetics: $175 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 70% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $129 for Gold, or $189 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 24% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Extra 15% Off Promo Code (Mar 25-29)
- SportChek.ca: Enjoy Your Home Workout – 25% Off Nike + Free Shipping All Orders
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $49 for One 60-Minute Ayurveda Facial with Face Massage ( 82% Off)
- The Skinny Spa: $89 for One, $225 for Three, or $339 for Ten 60-Minute Laser-Lipo Treatments with 15-Minute Cavitation (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 26 Deals

- Boston Pizza: Free Delivery or 15% Off Take-Out
- Beach Cope & Spa: $59 for One or $115 for Two Relaxation Massages with Cranial Treatment and Essential Oils (Up to 47% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $23.20 for Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 27 Deals

- Faces Beauty is Power: $39 for One or $99 for Three Non-Invasive Venus Glow Facial Rejuvenation Treatments (Up to 94% Off)
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $14.50 for 60 or $119 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 50% Off)
- GolfTown.com: Flash Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Mar 26-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 28 Deals

- Float Canmore: $95 for 60- or $125 for 90-Min Massage with Infrared Sauna Session or $299 for Couples Pampering Package (Up to 27% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $34.50 for Pedicure for One or $67 for Two (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 29 Deals

- Empanada Queen: $24 for Six Large Empanadas and One Sauce ($30.50 Value)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $35.15 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bed & Bath (Mar 30)
- Air Raid Furnace & Duct: $199 for Duct and Furnace Cleaning and System Tune-Up (Up to 43% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $145.99 for Classic Interior or $197.99 for Premium Clean (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 31 Deals

- Clearview Windshield Repair: $39.95 for One Year of Windshield Repairs for One or $59.95 for Two Vehicles (Up to 66% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $9.61 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (51% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 30 – Apr 5)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 31 – Apr 1)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 1 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 65% Off Jewellery & Watches (Apr 1)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $99 for Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)
- Completely Customized Esthetics: $48.75 for One Acne or $56.25 for Hydrating Facial (Up to 67% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 2 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Up to 30% Off Under Amour Clothing & Shoes + Free Shipping All Order
- Your Minds Way: $59 for One or 119 for Two 60-Minute Chakra Balancing Energy Healing Sessions (Up to 46% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $90 for Full Rodizio Dinner for Two or $180 for Four w/ House Wine or Draught Beer (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 3 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 25% Off $100+ Purchase Promo Code
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 3-4)
- Around The Bend: $9 for $15 Worth of Pretzels and Sandwiches. Two Options Available (Up to 43% Off)
- La Prep: $11.19 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 4 Deals

- Alberta Home Services: $89 for Carpet Cleaning of Three Rooms Up to 200 Square Feet Each ($129 Value)
- S&V Motors: $35.35 for Conventional or $62.24 for Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 5 Deals

- HOT DEAL: Groupon.com – Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Apr 5)
- The Car Studio: $55 for Interior Lite, $79 for Plus, or $89 for Complete Detail for One Car (Up to 50% Off)
- Sumo Lounge: $26 for $40 Worth of Japanese Dinner for Two or More People, Valid for Dine-In (35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 6 Deals

- Renew Dental: $2,999 for One Complete Invisalign Package or $1,199 for Express Invisalign Treatment
- S & V Motors: $95.23 for Four-Wheel Alignment with Warranty and Optional Oil Change (Up to 20% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 6 – May 3)
- IKEA: Up to 20% Off Smart Home Products (Apr 2-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Apr 7-8)
- SportChek.ca: Up to 70% Off Clearance + Free Shipping All Orders
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $55 for a 60-Minute Chemical Peel ($160 Value)
- Skyharbour Grill: $19 for Pizza and Pasta Buffet with Wine for One, $35 for Two, or $70 for Four (Up to 39% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 8 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Massive Sitewide Sale – Extra 25% Off Almost Everything Promo Code + Free Shipping All Orders (Apr 8)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials (Apr 8)
- S & V Motors: $109 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 42% Off)
- Kensington Automotive: $59 for Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package. Four Options Available (Up to 39% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 9 Deals

- Advantage Tennis Academy: $23 for Adults’ Group Lessons or $229 for Kids’ Birthday Party. 4 Options Available (Up to 33% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $30.87 for Conventional or $52.38 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 10 Deals

- TOMS.ca: 25% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Apr 8-11)
- SportChek.ca: 5-Day Easter Event – Up to 50% Off + Free Shipping All Orders (Apr 9-13)
- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $42.40 for Residential Furnace-and-Duct-Cleaning or $32 for Inspection and Tune Up (73% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 11 Deals

- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks!
- Best Buy: The Spring Event
- Sahara Pizza: $12 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink for Two or $24 for $40 for Four (Up to 40% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $228 for Three, $287 for Four, or $344 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 12 Deals

- Carstairs Golf Club: $95 for 18-Hole Round of Golf for Two or $180 for Four with Cart (Up to 42% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 13-14)
- OK Tire Chinook: $44.25 for Conventional or $56.25 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 75% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $10.80 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 14 Deals

- Rev’d Performance: $33.75 for Conventional or $60 for Synthetic Oil Change for Up to 5 Liters of Oil & Inspection (Up to 62% Off)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – Extra 25% Off Almost Everything Promo Codes (Apr 14-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Online Courses, Wine & Meal Delivery and More Promo Code (Apr 15-16)
- ALux Spa: $99 for One or $195 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 60% Off)
- YYC Sport and Spine: $59 for Consultation, Exam, X-Rays, and One or $93 for Three Chiropractic Adjustments (Up to 69% OFf)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 16 Deals

- Osuna Karate: $29 for Five or $53 for Ten Karate Group Classes (Up to 78% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 17)
- TOMS.ca: Extra 25% Off Sale on Sale – Up to 65% Off All Markdowns (Apr 16-21)
- Wild Tails: $18 for Two Group or $29 for Four Group Dog Walks (Up to 59% Off)
- Eminent Wellness: $23 for $150 Towards Custom Orthotics (84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 18 Deals

- CGY Team Store: 35% Off All Regular Priced Merchandise (Apr 17-19)
- Toys R Us: Friends & Family – 15% Off Regular Priced Purchase Promotional Code (Apr 16-19)
- LeVilla Restaurant West: $34 for Steakhouse Cuisine for Carryout or Dine-In. Two Options Available (Up to 15% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $25 for Golf Practice Packages (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 19)
- Strut Fitness and Dance: $12.21 for Intro to Pole Trial Class for One or $25.65 for Two (Up to 38% Off)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $91.26 for 3.5 or $128.76 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Apr 20-21)
- Premier Medi Spa & Consulting: $399 for Four, $525 for Six, or $599 for Eight Body-Contouring Treatments (Up to 70% Off)
- Laser Ink Removals: $238 for Three Laser Tattoo-Removal Treatments on a 4-, $360 for 6-, or $366 for 10-Square-Inch Area (Up to $709 Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 21 Deals

- WeHealth: $39.50 for One or $109 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 52% Off)
- ReTouch: $141 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- Golf Town: 2 Day Flash Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Apr 20-22)
- Harry Rosen: Spend More, Save More – Up to $400 Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Until Apr 22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 22-23)
- YYC Detail: $54.61 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 31% Off)
- Las Canarias Spanish Paella & Tapas Bar: $35 for Spanish Cuisine. 4 Options Available (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 23 Deals

- Duct Blasters: $44.10 for Duct and Furnace Maintenance Services. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre: $497.50 for One or $916.50 for Two Cold-Laser Lipo Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 69% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 24 Deals

- Sport Chek: 4-Day Sale – Up to 70% Off + Free Shipping On All Orders (Apr 23-26)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Online Courses, Wine & Meal Delivery and More Promo Code (Apr 24-25)
- Invictus Auto Centre: $89 for Full Detail for One Car, $109 for SUV, Truck, $119 for Cargo Van, or Larger Vehicle (Up to 50% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $86 for Meal for Two or $169 for Four People or Gift Cards. Four Options Available (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 25 Deals

- Repairboyz: $49 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $178 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 40% Off)
- Soap & More: $45 for Solid Conditioner and Shampoo Bars Workshop for One or $79 for Two (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 26 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 26-27)
- Air Titan Furnace: $99 for Furnace Cleaning, One Standard Filter, and Preventative Inspection (Up to 54% Off)
- Filthy Masters: $89 for Carpet Cleaning for Up to Three, $105.30 for Four, or $130.50 for Six Rooms (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 25% Off Select Patio & Outdoor Furniture
- MAACO: $41.65 for Paint Job, $134 for Full Wrap, or $84.15 for Collision Repair. Seven Options Available (Up to 78% Off)
- 1918 Tap & Table: $12.60 for $20 Towards Lunch for Two or More (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 28 Deals

- Above All Carpet and Upholstery: $50 for Carpet Cleaning. Four Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $129 for Gold, or $189 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 24% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 27 – May 3)
- Golf Town: Friends & Family Event (Apr 27-29)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Apr 28-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 29 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Pillows & Duvets, Bedding and Bath (Apr 29)
- Napa Auto Pro: $59 for One Air-Conditioning Check and Recharge ($119 Value)
- Lux Detail: $75 for Interior Detailing or $65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $119 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 30 Deals

- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $125, Get $30 Gift Card (Apr 30 – May 3)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Apr 30)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 1 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 1-2)
- Rexall: 15% Off Sport Chek, Boston Pizza, H&M, Kobo, La Vie em Rose, and WaySpa Gift Cards (May 1-7)
- Harry Rosen: Spend More, Save More – Up to $400 Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (May 1-6)
- Lakeside Golf Club: $109 for 18-Hole Round of Golf for Two or $214 for Four Including Cart and Range Balls (Up to 47% Off)
- Dark Table: $59 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $118 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 2 Deals

- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 32% Off English Pub Food and Drinks
- Bona Roma: $24 for $40 Worth of Pizza, Pasta, and More. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 3 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Fine Jewellery, Watches, Women’s Sleep and Handbags (May 3)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 3-4)
- Cetus Automotive: $37.46 for Winter Tire Swap for Tires Already on Rims or $67.46 for Not on Rims (Up to 62% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $37.50 for Gold, $164 for Diamond, or $319.50 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 4 Deals

- AlluringBeautyStudio.ca: Mother’s Day Korean/Japanese Skincare and Cosmetic Deal and Giveaway + 20% Off Promo Code (Until May 10)
- Indian Curry Hut: $12 for $20 Worth of Indian Food for Two or $24 for $40 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Golden Cactus Mexican Grill: $9 for $15 Toward Mexican Food. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 5 Deals

- McDonald’s Canada: New Printable Coupons (May 4 – June 14)
- Drycleaning by Dave: $306 for Bridal-Gown Cleaning and Preservation ($599 Value)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $92 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 19% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 4-10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 6 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Styles for Her – Clothing, Shoes, Intimates (May 6)
- GROUPON: Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 6)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $49 for Carpet Cleaning for Two, $69 for Three, or $120 for Five Rooms of Any Size (Up to 46% Off)
- Feast of India: $35 for Indian Cuisine for Two, $52 for Three, or $70 for Four (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 7-8)
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $236 for Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation ($500 Value)
- Precision Motor Worx: $22.67 for Conventional or $38.25 for Synthetic Oil Changes (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 8 Deals

- Sport Chek: 30% Off Women’s Clothing & Shoes
- AlluringBeautyStudio.ca: 20% Off Promo Code – Mother’s Day Korean/Japanese Skincare and Cosmetic Deal and Giveaway (Until May 10)
- Fresh Wave Cleaning: $49 for Two or $95 for Four Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 32% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $27.30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $188.79 Party (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Online Courses, Wine & Meal Delivery and More Promo Code (May 9-10)
- TOMS.ca: Flash Sale – 30% Off Spring Favorites Promo Code (May 8-10)
- Crystal Ridge Family Golfing: $12.50 for Mini Golf for Two or $23 for Four (Up to 54% Off)
- Around The Bend: $9 for $15 Worth of Pretzels and Sandwiches. Two Options Available (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 10 Deals

- Marble Slab Creamery: 19.50 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $30 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 24% Off)
- Pampa Brazilian Steakhouse Calgary: $90 for Full Rodizio Dinner for Two or $180 for Four w/ House Wine or Draught Beer (Up to 30% Off)
- Best Buy: Save On Brands You Love (May 10-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 11 Deals

- Power Cleaning: $59 for Exterior Window Cleaning for Up to 15 or $99 for 30 Window Panes (Up to 52% Off)
- Roman Exteriors & Maintenance: $80.90 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $146 for Two-Story House (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 12 Deals

- SportChek.ca: 2-Day Sale – Up to 70% Off (May 12-13)
- Airdrie Fitness: $52 for Online Consultation and 1, $157 for 3, or $262 for 5 Personal-Training Sessions (Up to 30% Off)
- Advantage Tennis Academy: $23 for Adults’ Group Lessons or $229 for Kids’ Birthday Party. 4 Options Available (Up to 33% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 30% Off Select Summer Essentials, Swim & More (May 13)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (May 13-14)
- Whispering Pines Golf & Country Club Resort: $92 for Golf Outing for Two or $207 for Four with Range Balls (Up to 31% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)
- A&W Canada: New Printable Coupons (Until June 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 13 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Clearance Outlet
- Roman Exteriors and Maintenance: $189 for Pressure Washing for a One- or $299 for Two-Story House (Up to 42% Off)
- The Olympic Oval: $5 for Pre-Season Public Skate Admission for One or $9 for Two People or $12 for Family (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 15 Deals

- Golden Inn Restaurant: Re-Opening on May 15
- Adidas.ca: 40% Off Site Wide + Free Shipping on All Orders (May 14-17)
- Moon Dust Lounge: $9.60 for $20 Worth of Food and Drinks for Two or $19.20 for $40 for Four People. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- La Prep: $11.19 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 16 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Online Courses, Wine & Meal Delivery and More Promo Code (May 16-17)
- The Wax Shop: $25 for Exterior Wash, $120 for Interior and Exterior or $240 for Complete Motorcycle Detail (Up to 50% Off)
- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 81% Off Windshield Replacement

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 17 Deals

- Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Fight Club: $20.50 for One, $40.50 for Two, or $50.50 for Three Months of Unlimited Kids Karate Classes (Up to 87% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 18 Deals

- Inner Equine Journeys: $32 for Riding or $151.56 for Party Package. Three Options Available (Up to 42% Off)
- In the NIK of Time: $55.25 for Exterior or $70.12 for Interior Detail for One Car, $106.25 for Truck, or SUV (Up to 55% Off)
- Hacked By Kaizer Soze/Defacer – Katib – Civi.Fred

----------


## rage2

Your blog has been hacked. Patch it up. Lots of old pages showing you’ve been hacked.

----------


## GDCivicSi

> Your blog has been hacked. Patch it up. Lots of old pages showing youve been hacked.



Thanks for the heads up. I'm aware. Working to fix it now.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to an Extra 30% Off Promo Code (May 19)
- Hybrid Mechanical: $49 for Furnace & AC Tune-Up or $175 for Hot Water Tank Installation with Furnace Tune-Up (Up to 50% Off)
- The Golf Dome: $25 for Golf Practice Packages (Up to 37% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 18-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 20 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Summer Essentials (May 20)
- Nibia Movers: $99 for Long Distance Moving Services with Two Men and a Truck (60% Off)
- Hybrid Mechanical: $49 for Furnace & AC Tune-Up or $175 for Hot Water Tank Installation with Furnace Tune-Up (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 21 Deals

- Avanti Cleaners: $249 for a Wedding Dress Dry Cleaning and Preservation Service ($550 value)
- C & J Nails Salon: $29.75 for One Shellac Pedicure or $34 for One Manicure With Dipping Powder On Natural Nails (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 22 Deals

- Beach Cope and Spa: $29 for One or $55 for Two Pedicures with Foot Scrubs, Essential Oils, and Massages (Up to 38% Off)
- C & J Nails Salon: $45 for Eyelashes Lifting with Optional Tinting (Up to 40% Off)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Online Courses, Wine & Meal Delivery and More Promo Code (May 22-23)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items (May 22-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 23 Deals

- House of Beauty: $149 for Three or $249 for Six Ultrasonic Cavitation Sessions (Up to 65% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $99 for Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 24-25)
- YYC Sport and Spine: $69 for Exam and Consultation with Back Strength Test and Optional Workout (Up to 71% Off)
- Laser Ink Removals: $202.3 for Three Laser Tattoo-Removal Treatments on a 4-, $334.50 for 6-, or $340.50 for 10-Square-Inch Area (Up to $709 Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 25 Deals

- Best Buy: Samsung Shopping Event (May 25-28)
- Celebration Cleaning: $36.84 for Carpet Cleaning for Two, $46.41 for Three, or $75.13 for Five Rooms (Up to 66% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $18.40 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 25-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 26 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Promo Code (May 26)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $88 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Fit Republic: $35 for 5, $49 for 10, or $98 for 20 Fitness Classes or $55 for Unlimited Fitness Classes for One Month (Up to 69% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 27 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bed & Bath + $300 Off Mattresses (May 27)
- Derma Loft: $230.35 for One-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $392.50 for Medium, or $533.50 for Large Area (Up to 91% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $11.35 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Online Courses, Wine & Meal Delivery and More Promo Code (May 28-29)
- Escape Team: $0.99 for Two or $2.49 for Four Escape Missions to Play (50% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $78.50 for Air Conditioner Tune-Up ($200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 29 Deals

- Highwood Golf & Country Club: $29 for 9 or $45 for 18-Hole Round of Golf for One or $89 for Two including Cart Rental on Spitzee 9 (Up to 24% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $147 for Classic Interior or $199 for Premium Clean (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 30-31)
- Screen Golf: $12.75 for 60-Minute Virtual Driving Range for One or $25.50 for Two Stalls (Up to 49% Off)
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $22.10 for Five or $42.92 for Ten Capoeira Classes for Children (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 31 Deals

- The Royal Den of Hair Connoisseurs: $31.20 for Hair Services. Two Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- S & V Motors: $87.20 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 51% Off)
- Harry Rosen: 25% Off Regular Price Casual Wear, Outwear & Select Accessories (Until June 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 1 Deals

- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (June 1-4)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (June 1-2)
- Simply Golf: $25 for One Putter Fitting or $59 for One Club Swing Analysis with Launch Monitor Session (Up to 37% Off)
- Bikram Hot Yoga Marda Loop: $53 for 5 or $75 for 10 Drop-In Bikram Yoga Classes (Up to 60% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 1-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 2 Deals

- Fairmont.com: Every Second Night Free (Book by June 15 or 30)
- TheBay.ca: Beauty Week – Spend $125+ and Get Free 26-Piece Beauty Gift Set
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $360 for Four or $525 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 65% Off)
- Empanada Queen: $24 for Six Large Empanadas and One Sauce ($30.50 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 3 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Men’s Styles (June 3)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 3-4)
- Magic Past 2: $89 for Six Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 76% Off)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)
- Mark’s: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off (June 2-3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 4 Deals

- SportChek.ca: 2-Day Sale – Up to 70% Off (June 3-4)
- ALux Spa: $44 for Four Laser-Hair Removal Sessions on an Extra Small, $58 for Small, or $107 for Medium Area (Up to 79% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $47.20 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic or $52 for Ayurvedic Massage (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (June 5)
- Bulk Barn: $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (June 5-7)
- Calgary Medispa: $89 for One or $169 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 40% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 6-7)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or $43.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Men’s Clothing & intimates (June 7)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $35.50 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 47% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $40 for Gold, $162 for Diamond, or $319.50 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 8 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (June 8-9)
- Tamas EyeCare: $29 for $200 Value Towards Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (85% Off)
- The Skinny Spa: $89 for One, $225 for Three, or $339 for Ten 60-Minute Laser-Lipo Treatments with 15-Minute Cavitation (Up to 86% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 8-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 9 Deals

- TOMS.ca: 25% Off Men’s Shoes Promo Code (June 8-9)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $149 for One or $249 for Two Detox Facials (Up to 58% Off)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 10 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Patio, Swimwear & More (June 10)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 10)
- Beyond Beautiful Club: $53 for 1 or $152 for 3 Chemical Peels or $179 for Microdermabrasion Treatments w/ Optional Serum (Up to 80% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $23.20 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 94% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 11 Deals

- Canadian Tire: 15% Off Sport Chek & Mark’s Gift Cards, 20% Off Boston Pizza Gift Cards (June 11-17)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (June 11)
- Tulsi Massage And Wellness: $55 for 60- or $79 for 90-Minute Massage for One, or $125 for 60-Minute Massage for Two (Up to 45% Off)
- 1918 Tap & Table: $12.60 for $20 Towards Lunch for Two or More (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 12)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $136 for Hair Removal. Three Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- Filthy Masters: $81.99 for Carpet Cleaning for Up to Three, $107.94 for Four, or $133.89 for Six Rooms (Up to 48% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (June 11-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (June 13-14)
- Glory Combat Sports Canada: 53.50 for One or $141 for Three-Month Membership and Unlimited Classes (Up to 49% Off)
- YYC Detail: $59 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 14 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Jewellery, 30-40% Off Watches (June 14)
- Universal Hot Yoga: $9 for Online Hot Yoga Teacher Training Course. Three Options Available (Up to 90% Off)
- LeVilla Restaurant West: $34 for Steakhouse Cuisine for Carryout or Dine-In. Two Options Available (Up to 15% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 15 Deals

- Best Buy: Home Theatre Sale (June 15-18)
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $36 for Paintball Outing for Two, $71.50 for Four, or $102 for Six (Up to 51% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $76 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $79.60 for Small, or $143 for Medium Area (Up to 69% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 15-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 16 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 15-16)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $68 for Three Acne Treatments (Up to 86% Off)
- Lux Detail: $75 for Interior Detailing or $65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $119 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 17 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Shoes (June 17)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (June 17-18)
- North Sea Fish & Farms: $8 for One or $35 for Five 20-Pack Boxes of 1.7-ounce KAPOW Vegetable Spring Rolls (Up to 41% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 18 Deals

- Aeroplan: Best Redemption Ever – 50% Miles Back Sale (Jun 17 – July 1)
- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Handcrafted Beverage (June 18, 2-7pm)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $90 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $160 for Medium, or Large Area (Up to 85% Off)
- Pearle Vision: $20.50 for $200 Towards Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Glasses

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 19 Deals

- Calgary Power Cleaning: $89 for One Lawn Aeration or $139 for One or $259 for Two Months of Lawn Care (Up to 46% Off)
- Skyharbour Grill: $17.69 for Pizza and Pasta Buffet with Wine for One, $33.01 for Two, or $66.51 for Four (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 20 Deals

- Hair Cru Salon: $89 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $30 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Get $20 Off Your Next Purchase (June 20-21)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 21)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $44 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 82% Off)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $135 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $240 for Medium, or $313 for Large Area (Up to 82% Off)
- SportChek.ca: Clearance Outlet

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Experiences, Extra 20% Off Deals Near You Promo Code (June 22-23)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (June 20-22)
- Olive Grove Pizzeria: $17 for One or $35 for Two Medium or $40 for Two Large Pizzas with Two or $43 for Three Toppings (Up to 34% Off)
- Eaglequest Golf Dome: $14.50 for 60 or $119 for 600 Minutes of Driving-Range Time (Up to 50% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 22-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen + Extra 10% Off Code (June 23)
- Victoria’s Secret: Semi-Annual Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Lashious: $115 for Full Set of Silk Classic or $125 for Volume Eyelash Extensions with Fill (Up to 67% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: Up to 32% Off English Pub Food and Drinks
- SportChek.ca: 2-Day Sale – Up to 60% Off (June 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 24-25)
- Chinook Massage Centre: $69 for a 60-Minute Full Body Massage ($115 Value)
- Golden Cactus Mexican Grill: $9 for $15 Toward Mexican Food. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 25 Deals

- Completely Customized Esthetics: $65 for One or $215 for Three Rejuvenating Facials with LED Treatment (Up to 59% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $54.61 for Silver, $119.99 for Gold, or $176 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 29% Off)
- Wendy’s: $0.99 Frosty

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 26 Deals

- Air Canada: Canada Day Sale (Book by July 2)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (June 26-27)
- Outcome Nutrition: $56 for Nutrition Assessment with Optional Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $82 for a TEYE Treatment Facial with Optional Oasis Signature Pedicure (31% Off)
- Golf Town: Friends & Family Event (June 25-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 27 Deals

- Glow Beauty Institute: $79 for Men’s Exfoliating Deep Moisture Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion (Up to 49% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $19.50 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $30 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 24% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 28 Deals

- WestJet: Oh Canada Sale (Book by July 2, Travel by June 15, 2021)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day in Summer Sale (Until July 9)
- Simply Structured: $450 for Two-Way Compustar 2WG5-2 or $599 for Prime 901 Remote Car Starter Installation (Up to 25% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $10.87 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 29 Deals

- The Fairy Hut – Tropical Plant Fantasy Garden Workshop: $33 for 90–120-Minute Fantasy Glass Garden Making Class for One, $56.25 for Two, or $112 for Four (Up to 56% Off)
- Sahara Pizza: $10.20 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink for Two or $20.40 for $40 for Four (Up to 49% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 29 – Aug 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off For Her, Up to 30% Off for Him (June 30)
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $89 for One, $169 for Two, or $239 for Three Hollywood Peels (Up to 77% Off)
- House of Beauty: $449 for Consultation with Seven Cryo Lipolysis Sessions on One Area ($860 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 1 Deals

- Tim Hortons: Canada Day – Free Donut with Any Drink Purchase (June 30 – July 1)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 1-2)
- Nubare Skincare: $47.20 for One Chemical Peel and Mask with Optional LED Treatment (Up to 66% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $18.90 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $29.70 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 77% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 2 Deals

- Sugar YYC: $49 for Brazilian sugaring with optional underarm sugaring from a salon specializing in hair removal for men and women (Up to 24% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $27.30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $188.79 Party (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 3 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 50% Off Sitewide + Exclusive Weekend-Only Offers
- House of Beauty: $39 for One or $79 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 80% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 4 Deals

- Management and Strategy Institute: $69 for Six Sigma Green Belt Course and Optional Design Course (Up to 77% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $44.96 for Winter Tire Swap for Tires Already on Rims or $80.96 for Not on Rims (Up to 55% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (July 5-6)
- Century Sports: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 57% Off)
- Indian Curry Hut: $12 for $20 Worth of Indian Food for Two or $24 for $40 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 6 Deals

- House of Beauty: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on a Small, $149 for Medium, or $229 for Large Area (Up to 91% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 87% Off)
- Harry Rosen: Spend More, Save More – Up to $300 Off + Free Shipping on All Orders (Until July 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 7 Deals

- Calgary Medic Laser: $152 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $282 for Medium, or $387 for Large Area (Up to 87% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $88.11 for Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)
- Rexall: 20% Off Coupon on Select In-Store Items (July 7)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 8 Deals

- Walmart.ca: Clearance Sale – Up to 50% Off
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Hydra Taekwondo and fitness: $22.50 for 5 or $15.50 for 10 Kids’ Martial Arts Classes (Up to 90% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 9 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – BOGO – Handcrafted Beverage (July 9, 2-7pm)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (July 9-10)
- EtolieSkin: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $249 for Medium, $349 for Large, or $449 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 70% Off)
- Thyme Out: $271 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)

----------


## 1pac

Has anyone used this site?

https://www.varagesale.com/

Doesn't have a lot of stuff for sale in Calgary yet, but looks like it could eventually be another option to Kijiji

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shits big in Airdrie.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 10 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Retail, 10% Off Sale Items (July 9-13)
- Stride Athletics & Fitness: $34.50 for One- or $89 for Three-Month Gym Membership (Up to 40% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 11 Deals

- Lazriel Salon: $208 for Microblading Session for Both Eyebrows ($549 Value)
- Empanada Queen: $22.56 for Six Large Empanadas and One Sauce ($30.50 Value)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 11-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 12 Deals

- Lululemon.com: Online Sale + Free Shipping
- Chiq Cliniq: $93.67 for Three or $179 for Six Laser Hair Removal Sessions for an Extra Small or $270 for Small Area (Up to 80% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $78.32 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 13 Deals

- Touch Gloves Studio: $15 for Three or $29 for Five Classes with Gloves (Up to 60% Off)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $75 for One or $225 for Three IPL Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (July 13 – Aug 2)

----------


## speedog

> Has anyone used this site?
> 
> https://www.varagesale.com/
> 
> Doesn't have a lot of stuff for sale in Calgary yet, but looks like it could eventually be another option to Kijiji



Pita, same as LetGo.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 14 Deals

- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $26 for Five or $50.50 for Ten Capoeira Classes for Children (Up to 66% Off)
- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (July 13-16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 15 Deals

- OK Tire Chinook: $61 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 69% Off)
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $36.50 for One or $72 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 15-16)
- Air Canada: Save 15% Off Fall Flights within Canada (Book by July 16)
- WestJet: Summer Flights on Sale (Book by July 20, Travel by Dec 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 16 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Handcrafted Drinks (July 16, 2-7pm)
- McDonald’s: Summer Drink Days – $1 Any Size Soft Drink & More
- Marble Slab Creamery: $5 for Bags or $19 for Tin of Popcorn. Four Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre: $523 for One or $942 for Two Cold-Laser Lipo Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 68% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (July 17-18)
- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $30 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value)
- Shear Essence Hair: $29 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 18 Deals

- McDonald’s: $1 for Vanilla Cone, $2 for Sundae
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by July 16)
- Pacini Calgary South: $32 for $40 Toward Italian Food (20% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 19 Deals

- Clean CCI: $99 for 3 or $159 for 5 Hours of House Cleaning or $99 for 3 Hours of Home Organization (Up to 29% Off)
- Dark Table: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 20 Deals

- Tatyana’s Laser Salon: $129.63 for One or $269 for Two 90-Minute Microneedling Facial Treatments (Up to 56% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $36 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 21 Deals

- The Skinny Spa: $329 for One Cryolipolysis Fat-Freezing Treatment for One Area (Up to 78% Off)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Nails, Brows & Lashes, Hair & More / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants & More (July 21-22)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (July 21-22)
- Auto Hail Pros: $99 for $500 Towards Hail-Damage Repair (80% Off)
- Kunda Body: $59 for One or $155 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 23 Deals

- Pro Fitness Group: $6.75 for Six or $11.25 for Twelve Boot Camp or Yoga Classes (Up to 90% Off)
- YYC Detail: $51.92 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 24 Deals

- Advantage Garage Doors: $8 for $50 Toward Single Spring, $17.60 for $100 for Double Spring, or $25 for $150 for Double Spring and Cable Replacement (Up to 84% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $44 for Gold, $133.98 for Diamond, or $303.60 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 56% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 23-24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 25 Deals

- Blazze Dance: $39 for Five or $65 for Ten Yellow Passes for Group Drop-In Classes (Up to 67% Off)
- Pearle Vision: $20.50 for $200 Towards Pair of Prescription Sunglasses or Prescription Glasses

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 26 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (July 25-26)
- Jhoa Divine: $35 for UV Manicure, $39 for Pedicure, or $69 for Mani-Pedi (Up to 46% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $38.50 for a Brewery Tour Package for Two or $77.50 for Four (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 27 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen Essentials+ Extra 10% Off Code (July 27)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 27)
- Avanti Cleaners: $20 for $40 Worth of Dry Cleaning. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $135.24 for Classic Interior or $183.08 for Premium Clean (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 28 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Jewellery & Watches (July 28)
- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (July 27-30)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (July 28-29)
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $19 for Two or $35 for Four Class Passes to Kids’ Yoga (Up to 45% Off)
- Skyharbour Grill: $19 for Pizza and Pasta Buffet with Wine for One, $35 for Two, or $70 for Four (Up to 39% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 29 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off New Styles for Women’s, Men’s & Kids’ (July 29)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $59 for Laser Hair Removal. Five Options Available (Up to 82% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $29 for Removal of One, $50 for Two, or $69 for Three Skin Tags, Moles, Ruby Points, or Milias (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath + Up to $400 off Mattresses (July 30)
- Groupon: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 30)
- Aquarius Spa: $70.84 for One or $135 for Two 1.5-Hour Private Sauna Sessions for Up to Six (Up to 32% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $31.15 for Conventional or $52.51 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 31 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (July 31)
- Hudson’s Bay: Clearance Sale – Up to 60% Off Clearance
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $99 for One or $299 for Three Radio Frequency Skin Tightening Sessions (Up to 67% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 1 Deals

- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Aug 1-6)
- Groupon.com: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 1)
- Hers Kickboxing: $25 for One Month of Unlimited Live Online Classes ($45 Value)
- C & J Nails Salon: $39.15 for Eyelashes Lifting with Optional Tinting (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Experiences, Extra 20% Off Deals Near You Promo Code (Aug 2-3)
- Refirm: $59 for One or $169 for Three Acne Facials (Up to 60% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 3 Deals

- Naturalizer.ca: 40% Off 1 Pair of Sandals, 50% Off 2+ Pairs of Sandals Promo Code + Free Shipping (Aug 2-12)
- The Military Museums: $9 for Admission for One, $17 for Two, or Four People (Up to 43% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $35 for Three- or $55 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 83% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 4 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 65% Off (Aug 4-5)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 4-5)
- Allure Aesthetics: $39.15 for One or $129.63 for Three Acne Treatment (Up to 67% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $62.64 for One Deep-Pore Teen Facial with Optional Vitamin C (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 5 Deals

- Marble Slab Creamery: New Savings Coupons (Aug 1-31)
- Strathmore Golf Club: $119.99 for Golf Outing for Two or $219 for Four (Up to 44% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $79.12 for Meal for Two or $155.48 for Four People or $69 for $100 Gift Cards. Four Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 3-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 6 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Handcrafted Drinks (Aug 6, 2-7pm)
- Viso Medi-Spa & Boutique: $49 for Customized Facial with Optional Add-Ons. Three Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer
- Air Canada: Canada Sale (Book by Aug 10)
- WestJet: Canada Summer Sale (Book by Aug 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (Aug 6-7)
- Warrior Packs Fitness: $56 for One or Two Months of Unlimited Outdoor Boot Camp Classes Plus One or $74 for Two Indoor Sessions (Up to 81% Off)
- Golden Cactus Mexican Grill: $9 for $15 Toward Mexican Food. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Aug 6-12)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 8 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $26 for One, $62.50 for Three, or $118 for Five Brazilian Waxing Sessions (Up to 58% Off)
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $31.32 for Paintball Outing for Two, $62.20 for Four, or $88.74 for Six (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 9 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Men’s Clothing, Accessories, Shoes, Watches & More (Aug 9)
- Jennifer Kothke RMT Massage & Esthetics: $49 for Set of Classic Eyelash Extensions with Optional Fill (Up to 53% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 10 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Nails, Hair & More / Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Beauty & More (Aug 10-11)
- Holt Renfrew: Designer Sale – Up to 70% Off
- Belle Visage: $249 for 3D Microblading Session with Four-Week Touch-Up ($600 Value)
- Empanada Queen: $24 for Six Large Empanadas and One Sauce ($30.50 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 11 Deals

- Igloo HVAC: $45 for Furnace and Duct Cleaning for Up to 10 Vents ($100 Value)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $35.50 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 12 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 65% Off Kitchen + Extra 10% Off Code (Aug 12)
- House of Beauty: $74 for One or $112.23 for Three China Doll Laser Carbon Peels (Up to 68% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)
- WestJet: Sunshine Sale (Book by Aug 16)
- Air Canada: Sun Sale (Book by Aug 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Kids’ Clothing & Shoes + Up to 20% Off Toys (Aug 13)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 12-13)
- Peter Parvez Custom Tailor: $136.80 for Three Custom Shirts or $393.63 for One Full Bespoke Suit (Up to 70% Off)
- Flying Squirrel: $27.30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $188.79 Party (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 14 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Aug 14-15)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Clearance (Aug 14)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $89 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 91% Off)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $36.50 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 15 Deals

- Hummingbird Herbs and Massage Centre: $69 for a 60-Minute Full Body Massage ($115 Value)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s Styles (Aug 16)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 16-17)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $61 for One, $90 for Two, or $197 for Four Skin Treatments (Up to 70% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $54.61 for Silver, $119.99 for Gold, or $176 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 17 Deals

- Coco’s Esthetics: $39.20 for One Oxygen Facial or $28 for Anti-Aging Chemical Peel (Up to 65% Off)
- Cetus Automotive: $39 for One or $79 for Two Oil Changes with Tire Rotations and Inspections (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 18 Deals

- Air Canada: All Fares – 25% Off All Destinations (Book by Aug 20)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (Aug 18-19)
- Victoire Day Spa: $44 for One Spa Facial (Up to 54% Off)
- Indian Curry Hut: $12 for $20 Worth of Indian Food for Two or $24 for $40 for Four. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 19 Deals

- WestJet: Save 25% Off All Flights and All Fares (Book by Aug 20)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding + Up to $400 Off Select Mattresses (Aug 19)
- Forever Lasers: $95 for One, $208 for Three HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 59% Off)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $89 for Eyelash Extensions. 4 Options Available (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 20 Deals

- Starbucks: Happy Hour – Buy One, Get One Free Handcrafted Drinks (Aug 20, 2-7pm)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 20-21)
- Spice Wellness: $8 for Two Weeks of Targeted Arthritis Vibration Therapy w/ Choice of Multi-Services (Up to 91% Off)
- Hair Cru Salon: $71.20 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 21 Deals

- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Aug 21-24)
- ALux Spa: $39.20 for One or $86 for Two IPL Photo Facials (Up to 56% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 22 Deals

- Boston Pizza: Eary Bird Sale – 5 Free Kids Meals for $5 (Aug 18-23)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (Aug 22-23)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $137.50 for One or $313 for Three Sessions of Microneedling (Up to 58% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 23 Deals

- Canadian Tire: 15% Off Sport Chek Gift Cards (Until Aug 20 or 21)
- Poko Popcorn: $5 for Popcorn. Four Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $90 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 24 Deals

- Optima Eyewear And Optometry: $18 for $150 Worth of Designer Frame and Prescription Lenses (88% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 24-30)
- Groupon.com: Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 25 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Aug 25)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Women’s Intimates, 25% Off Select Men’s Underwear & Socks (Aug 25)
- Allure Aesthetics: $45 for One Customized Chemical Peeling (Up to 54% Off)
- S & V Motors: $109 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 26 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Jewellery & Watches (Aug 26)
- Repairboyz: $54.18 for Semi- or $68.09 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change with 30-Point Inspection Package (Up to 55% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 27 Deals

- Sport Chek: Back To School Savings – Up to 55% Off
- Chinook TCM Acupuncture Clinic: $30 for One 60-minute Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Up to 66%)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 29 Deals

- Best Buy: Early Release Labour Day Sale
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 29-30)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Best Choice Pizza: $11.35 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 30 Deals

- Top Cleaners Calgary: $79.20 for 3 or $146 for 5 Hours of House Cleaning or $79.20 for 3 Hours of Home Organization (Up to 56% Off)
- Lashious: $92 for Full Set of Silk Classic or $100 for Volume Eyelash Extensions with Fill (Up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 1 Deals

- McDonald’s: New Printable Coupons (Sept 1 – Oct 4)
- Kensington Automotive: $59 for Oil Change with Winter Maintenance Package. Four Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Invictus Auto Centre: $89 for Full Detail for One Car, $109 for SUV, Truck, $119 for Cargo Van, or Larger Vehicle (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 2 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath + Up to $400 Off Mattresses (Sept 2)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 2-3)
- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $69 for One, $135 for Two, or $195 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 72% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $47.20 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic or $52 for Ayurvedic Massage (Up to 61% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 31- Sept 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 3 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s Clothing + $19.99 Expression Shoes & 30% Off Other Shoes (Sept 3)
- Best Buy: Labour Day Sale (Sept 3-10)
- Completely Customized Esthetics: $43 for One 30- or $55.20 for 60-Minute Energizing or 60-Minute Hydrating Facial (Up to 65% Off)
- Pacini Calgary South: $32 for $40 Toward Italian Food (20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals & More Promo Code (Sept 4-5)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)
- House of Beauty: $39 for One or $79 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 5 Deals

- FootLocker.ca: 20% or 25% Off Promo Code (Sept 5-7)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $225 for Microblading Session with Optional 30-Day Touchup (Up to 49% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 6 Deals

- The Centre Spa & Wellness: $69.01 for Prenatal Massage, Infant Massage Class. 3 Options Available (Up to 46% Off)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $63.20 for Men’s Exfoliating Deep Moisture Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion (Up to 59% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 7 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s Sleepwear, Intimates, Daywear & Hosiery (Sept 6)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 6-7)
- Q Body Spa: $159 for One 60-Minute Swedish Couples Massage for Two with Optional Facial (Up to 36% Off)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

20% off Bridgestones at costco.ca today only. 

Am I allowed to post in this thread?

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 8 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Sept 8-9)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $90.50 for One or $219 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 67% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 57% Off)
- Air Canada: The Great Escape Sale (Book by Sept 15)
- WestJet: Save up to 25% Off (Book by Sept 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 9 Deals

- Ipurity Spa Salon: $33 for One Classic Pedicure ($50 Value)
- Golden Cactus Mexican Grill: $9 for $15 Toward Mexican Food. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 10 Deals

- Beach Cope & Spa: $47.20 for One or $92 for Two Relaxation Massages with Cranial Treatment and Essential Oils (Up to 58% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $182.40 for Three, $261.50 for Four, or $318.50 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 11 Deals

- Phamtastic Nails & Spa: $35 for Regular or Shellac Manicure with Pedicure Options and Paraffin Dip. Four Options Available
- Marble Slab Creamery: $5 for Bags or $19 for Tin of Popcorn. Four Options Available (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 12 Deals

- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Up to 75% Off)
- YYC Detail: $59 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 13 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 35% Off Kids’s & Babies’ Clothing and Women’s Clothing (Sept 13)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 10-14)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $259 for Powder Fill Permanent Make-Up for Brows or $$157 for Eyeliner (Up to 52% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)
- WestJet: Extended – Save up to 25% Off (Book by Sept 15)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Sept 12-13)
- TOMS.ca: Flash Sale – 40% Off Fall Favorites Promo Code (Sept 12-13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 14 Deals

- Green Cleen Canada: $28 for Deep Cleaning for Three Wheelie Bins ($40 Value)
- EtolieSkin: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $249 for Medium, $349 for Large, or $449 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 70% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 14-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 15 Deals

- Viso Medi-Spa & Boutique: $89 for One or $259 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Six Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or $40 for Four (Up to 47% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 14-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 16 Deals

- KFC: Today Only – $2 for Chicken Sandwich (Sept 16)
- Tim Hortons: $1 Smile Cookie (Sept 14-20)
- Big Heart Beauty: $59 for Full Set of Classic, $75 for Hybrid, or $85 for Volume Eyelash Extensions (Up to 34% Off)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $86 for Meal for Two or $169 for Four People or $75 for $100 Gift Cards. Four Options Available (Up to 29% Off)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Sept 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 17 Deals

- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $72 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 18 Deals

- PUMA.ca: Friends & Family Sale – 40% Off Full Price Styles Promo Code + Extra 25% Off Sale (Sept 18-21)
- Entertainment.com: 15% Off New 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Sept 18-27)
- ReTouch Laser & Skin: $73 for Full Face, $62.40 for Underarms, $85.60 for Lower Legs, or $62.50 for Bikini Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 71% Off)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $122 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $192 for Medium, or $287.50 for Large Area (Up to 84% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 18-19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 19 Deals

- Banana Republic: Friends & Family Event – 50% Off Everything Promo Code (Sept 17-22)
- Rapha Acupuncture & Massage Clinic: 74% Off an Acupuncture and Cupping Treatment
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $27.60 for Pedicure for One or $60 for Two (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Sept 20-21)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $69 for One, $135 for Two, or $195 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 72% Off)
- Dark Table: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 21 Deals

- Eyes On Fleek: $250 for Microblading Session with Four-Week Touch-Up ($395 Value)
- Flying Squirrel: $30 for Two Hours of Trampoline Jumping or $199 Party (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 22 Deals

- Iconic Salon: $45 for Hairstyling Services. Three Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: $71.20 for One or $156 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 52% Off)
- WestJet: 20% Off Select Base Fares Discount Code (Book by Sept 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 23 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Watches, Fine Jewellery & Fashion Jewellery (Sept 23)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Sept 22-23)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $23.20 for Brazilian Wax. Three Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $313 for Four or $475 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 68% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 22-23)
- Air Canada: 20% Off Fall Getaway Sale Promotional Code (Book by Sept 24)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Sept 24-25)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $185 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $355 for Two (Up to 26% Off)
- XS Lounge and Grill: $46 for All-You-Can-Eat Indian Buffet for Two or $92 for Four with Masala Chai or Pop (Up to 19% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 25 Deals

- Naturalizer: Friends & Family Event – 30% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Sept 25-30)
- ClearPoint HCO LLC: $76 for Resume-Writing Package or $85 for One-Hour Interview Prep at YourResumeWiz – A Division (Up to 72% Off)
- Thyme Out: $271 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 26 Deals

- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $49 for One or $91.20 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 69% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $10.87 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 27 Deals

- House of Beauty: $36 for One or $93 for Three Signature Chemical Peels (Up to 74%Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery-Market Mall: $19.50 for Ice Cream. Four Options Available (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 28 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Sept 28-29)
- Ipurity Spa Salon: $29 for Haircut, Shampoo, Blow-Dry & Style with Optional Partial or Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 87% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 28 – Oct 11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 29 Deals

- Entertainment.com: 20% Off All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Sept 29 – Oct 6)
- Kunda Body: $65 for One or $125 for Two 60-Minute Posture Alignment Sessions (Up to 37% Off)
- YYC Sport and Spine: $59 for Consultation, Exam, X-Rays, and One or $93 for Three Chiropractic Adjustments (Up to 69% OFf)
- GolfTown.com: Flash Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Sept 28-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 30 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s Clothing (Sept 30)
- HVAC Duct Cleaning Services: $94.05 for Air-Duct Cleaning ($136 Value)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $27.50 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 63% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 1 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Prime Day Is Almost Here (Oct 13-14)
- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Nails, Brows & Lashes, Hair & More / Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Activities & More (Oct 1-2)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $75 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Touchup Sessions for a Small, $229 for Medium, or $289 for Large Area (Up to 55% Off)
- Hair Cru Salon: $89 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 2 Deals

- Beach Cope and Spa: $59 for One Marine Salt or $55 for Peppermint Organic Body Sugar Scrub with Essential Oils (Up to 46% Off)
- Pacini Calgary South: $32 for $40 Toward Italian Food (20% Off)
- Air Canada: Fall Sale (Book by Oct 9)
- WestJet: Fall Getaway Sale (Book by Oct 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 3 Deals

- Skinfluence: $175 for One or $699 for Four Radio-Frequency Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 30% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 30% Off Personalize Items / Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Activities & More (Oct 4)
- Design Your Life Spiritual Studio: $51 for Reiki Sessions (Up to 51% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $29 for An Eye Test, Trial Contact Lenses, and Prescription Glasses Credit (Up to 93% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 5 Deals

- Screamfest 2020 at Stampede Park: $20 for One General-Admission Ticket with $20 in Killer Cash (Up to 55% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $15.75 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $24.75 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 80% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 5-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 6 Deals

- House of Beauty: $79.20 for Three or $176 for Six Laser Lipolysis Sessions (Up to 70% Off)
- Fig Tree Massage: $47.20 for One or $165 for Three 60-Minute Relaxation, Deep-Tissue, or Therapeutic Massages (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 35% Off Men’s Clothing, Shoes & More (Oct 7)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 7-8)
- Alexis Laser: $95 for One or $185 for Two HydraFacials (Up to 50% Off)
- Invictus Auto Centre: $89 for Full Detail for One Car, $109 for SUV, Truck, $119 for Cargo Van, or Larger Vehicle (Up to 50% Off)
- Air Canada: Thanksgiving Sale (Book by Oct 13)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 50% Off Jewellery & Watches (Oct 8)
- Tatyanas Laser Hair Removal: $39 for One or $100 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $45 for One Customized Chemical Peeling (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 9 Deals

- Maggie Cleaning: $56 for Two or $85 for Three Man-Hours of Standard House Cleaning (Up to 30% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $47.20 for Silver, $116 for Gold, or $176 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 37% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 9-10)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Oct 8-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 10 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Friends & Family Sale – 30% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Oct 9-12)
- Invictus Auto Centre: $63 for Winter Tire Swap for Tires Already on Rims or $102 for Not on Rims (Up to 50% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 11 Deals

- Massage Dream at Alberta Back and Neck Rehab & Sports Injuries Clinic: $51 for 5 or $61.50 for 10 HydroMassages (Up to 85% Off)
- The Military Museums: $9 for Admission for One, $17 for Two, or Four People (Up to 43% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days Sale Starts on Oct 16
- Best Buy: Anniversary Sale (Oct 10-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Oct 11-12)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $135 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $240 for a Medium, or $313 for a Large Area (Up to 82% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 12-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 13 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Prime Day is Here – 2 Days of Epic Deals (Oct 13-14)
- GROUPON: Ultimate Deal Days – Up to 75% Off, Plus Biggest Coupons Event Ever (Oct 13-14)
- Hudson’s Bay: 60% Off Select Clearance Boots, Up to 30% Off Women’s New Arrivals in Boots, Shoes & Handbags (Oct 13-14)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $15.60 for Shellac Manicure, or $33.20 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 58% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $188.80 for One or $373.50 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 46% Off)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off (Oct 13-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 14 Deals

- OK Tire: $95 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)
- Just In Time Furnace: $36 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $300 Off Designer Styles Promo Code (Oct 15-18)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 15-16)
- Countryside Landscapes & Garden Centre: $20 for In-Store Pumpkins. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- In the NIK of Time: $65 for Exterior or $82.50 for Interior Detail for One Car, $99 for Truck, or SUV (Up to 48% Off)
- WestJet: Save up to 20% Off Select Fares Discount Code (Book by Oct 16)
- Air Canada: 20% Off Sun Destinations Sale (Book by Oct 16)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 16 Deals

- TheBay.com: Bay Days – Biggest Sale of the Season
- Entertainment.com: 30% Off All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Oct 16-21)
- Chapters Indigo: Ready Set Holiday Sale – Up to 40% Off (Oct 15-18)
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)
- YYC Detail: $59 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 17 Deals

- Park2Go Calgary: $10.99 for 1, $39.99 for 4, $52.99 for 7, or $94.99 for 14 Days of Self Parking for Calgary International Airport (YYC) (Up to 37% Off)
- Golden Cactus Mexican Grill: $9 for $15 Toward Mexican Food. Three Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 18 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 18)
- Allure Aesthetics: $59 for One Customized Chemical Peeling (Up to 75% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 19 Deals

- Sol Optix: $17.60 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (91% Off)
- S & V Motors: $87.20 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Holiday Cards, Custom Photos, Gifts & More / Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Activities & More (Oct 20-21)
- VR Life: $44 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $65 for Three, or $85 for Four (Up to 15% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 21 Deals

- Psychic Miracles Of Love: $10 for Psychic Readings, $15 for Tarot Card Session, Soul Mate Session, and More (Up to 80% Off)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $70.50 for One, $103 for Two, or $227 for Four Skin Treatments (Up to 65% Off)
- KFC: Download New Printable Coupons!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 22 Deals

- Coco’s Esthetics: $28 for One Women’s Brazilian or $15.20 for Bikini Wax (Up to 53% Off)
- Ami Tea: $9 for Three Vouchers: Each Good for $5 Worth of Ami Tea; Valid Any Day (Up to 40% Off)
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Anniversary Sale – Up to 60% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 23 Deals

- Pure Blu Lotus: $60.40 for 60- or $95.20 for 90-Minute Swedish Massage with Hot Stone and Aromatherapy (Up to 61% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $134 for Classic Interior or $186 for Premium Clean (Up to 35% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Oct 22 – Nov 4)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 22-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 24 Deals

- Alexis Laser: $125 for Radio-Frequency Skin Tightening Session for Face, $99 for Jawline & Neck, or $89 for Small Area (Up to 64% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $56.50 for One or $114 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 25 Deals

- Tatyanas Laser Hair Removal: $31.20 for One or $80 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 60% Off)
- Fire Escape: $7.88 for Admission for One, Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 26 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Up to 78% Off)
- Eminent Wellness: $23 for $150 Towards Custom Orthotics (84% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 26 – Nov 8)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 27 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 27)
- Entertainment.com: $22 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 56% Off)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $99 for One or $249 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 58% Off)
- Sahara Pizza: $12 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink for Two or $24 for $40 for Four (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 28 Deals

- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $84 for Two 20-Minute Full Body Endermologie Treatments with Optional Two G5 Infrasound Treatments (up to 81% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $27.60 for Pedicure for One or $60 for Two (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 29 Deals

- TheBay.com: Last Day of Bay Days – Up to 60% Off Sitewide (Oct 29)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Ad Deals
- Repairboyz: $49 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $178 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 40% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $13.50 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (32% Off)
- WestJet: Halloween Sale – 20% Off Base Fares Discount Code (Book by Oct 31)
- Air Canada: 20% Off All Destinations Sale (Book by Oct 31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 30 Deals

- Kits.ca: FREE Pair of Glasses Coupon Code – Pay $9.95 for Shipping
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 29-30)
- Calgary MediSpa: $85 for One Aqua Facials (Up to 50% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $29 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)
- TheBay.com: Last Day of Bay Days – Up to 60% Off Sitewide (Oct 29)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Ad Deals

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 31 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 31)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $6.75 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 62% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 1 Deals

- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Women’s & Men’s Styles (Nov 1)
- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Family Activities, Date Nights & More / Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Beauty & More (Nov 1-2)
- Rev’d Performance: $45 for Conventional or $80 for Synthetic Oil Change for Up to 5 Liters of Oil & Inspection (Up to 49% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 2 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $20 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 60% Off)
- Best Buy: Cross It Off Your List Sale – Over 200 Black Friday Deals (Nov 2-12)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Regular or Synthetic Oil Change Packages (Up to 65% Off)
- The Skinny Spa: $329 for One Cryolipolysis Fat-Freezing Treatment for One Area (Up to 78% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 3 Deals

- Mystery Towns: $22.12 for Socially Distanced Outdoor Adventure ($59 Value)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 4 Deals

- Amici Studio and Spa: $40.80 for One or $11394 for Three Deep-Pore Facials (Up to 59% Off)
- Prime Auto Repair: $56.25 for Synthetic Oil Change with Multi-Point Inspection. 2 Options Available (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 5 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – 70% Off Pacific Coast Duck Down Duvet, 20% Off Casper Mattresses, Up to 60% Off Other Bedding & Bath (Nov 5)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Nov 5-9)
- European Facials And Company: $149 for One CoolPlus Session for Small, $219 for Medium, or $399 for Large Area (Up to 49% Off)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $45 for Haircut with Shampoo, Conditioning, Style, and Optional Scalp Massage (Up to 65% Off)
- WestJet: Sun Sale – 20% Off Select Sunny Destinations Discount Code (Book by Nov 6)
- Air Canada: 20% Off Sun Destinations Sale (Book by Nov 6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 6 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – 50% Off Cuisinart Elite Coffee Maker, Up to 25% Off Other Coffee Makers, Up to 55% Off Other Kitchen (Nov 6)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Nov 5-6)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $33 for One or $55 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 45% Off)
- Hair Cru Salon: $89 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Banana Republic: Friends & Family Event – 50% Off Everything Promo Code (Nov 5-11)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 7 Deals

- S&V Motors: $30.40 for Conventional or $53.20 for Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 66% Off)
- Pacini Calgary South: $25.92 for $40 Toward Italian Food (35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Buy 1, Get 1 Free Jeans (Nov 8)
- Best Buy: Beat The Rush Sale (Nov 8-12)
- Allure Aesthetics: $136 for Two, $199.50 for Three, or $263.50 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 73% Off)
- OK Tire Chinook: $46.36 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 76% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 7-8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 9 Deals

- WestJet: 1-Day Offer – 30% Off Within Canada Discount Code (Book by Nov 9)
- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Nov 9)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $149.99 Women’s & $199.99 Men’s Michael Michael Kors Coats, Up to 50% Off Other Styles (Nov 9)
- FloatLife: $23 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $33 for Two (Up to 37% Off)
- Empanada Queen: $24 for Six Large Empanadas and One Sauce ($30.50 Value)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 9-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 10 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 50% Off Men’s Shoes, Boots & Sneakers (Nov 10)
- Skinfluence: $60 for One or $175 for Three HydroJelly Facial Masks (Up to 41% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $49 for One Spa Facial (Up to 48% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Nov 9-15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 11 Deals

- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $89.27 for One or $243.50 for Three Dermaplaning Treatments with Chemical Peel (Up to 67% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $146 for One 60-Minute Swedish Couples Massage for Two with Optional Facial (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spas / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants & More (Nov 12-13)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Sweaters & Tops (Nov 12)
- Glamaway Beauty: $39 for One or $69 for Two Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 44% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – 64% Off GlucksteinHome 7.5 ft Christmas Tree (Nov 13)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $49.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 84% Off)
- North Sea Fish & Farms: $8 for One or $35 for Five 20-Pack Boxes of 1.7-ounce KAPOW Vegetable Spring Rolls (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 14 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $79.99 for Egyptian Cotton Queen Sheet Set – Regular $199.99 (Nov 14)
- Best Buy: Early Release Black Friday Deals (Nov 13-21)
- OK Tire: $72.20 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $15.96 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $25.08 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 65% Off Effy Diamond Earrings and Other Fine Jewellery (Nov 15)
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Standup Show and Dinner for Two or $65 for Four (Sep. 22 – Dec. 29, 2020)
- Optiks International: $16.20 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – 40-50% Off Women’s Shoes & Boots (Nov 16)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $125 for One or $325 for Three Microneedling Treatments (Up to 64% Off)
- YYC Sport and Spine: $59 for Consultation, Exam, X-Rays, and One or $93 for Three Chiropractic Adjustments (Up to 69% OFf)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – 25-40% Off Watches (Nov 17)
- GROUPON: Early Black Friday – Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 17)
- Free Spirit Dance: $35.55 for Heels and Sexy Chair Tease Classes. Two Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $23.70 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 18 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $18 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 64% Off)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 18-19)
- Salsa Bachata Virtual Date Night: $15 for Virtual Latin Dance Date Night Classes & Subscription for Three or $20 for Six Months (Up to 87% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $129 for Gold, or $189 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 24% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $500 Off Meyer Nouvelle 10-Piece Cookware Set, Up to 55% Off Cookware, Dinnerware & Small Appliances (Nov 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 19 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – 50% Off Family Sleepwear (Nov 19)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $135 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $240 for Medium, or $313 for Large Area (Up to 82% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 20 Deals

- Best Buy: Black Friday Prices Now
- Hudson’s Bay: Black Friday Starts Early
- Air Canada: Black Friday Spectacular – 1 Million Seats on Sale (Book by Nov 29)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $24.07 for Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $29.05 for Three- or $45.65 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 86% Off)
- WestJet: Black Friday Pre-Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 21 Deals

- OBD Computer Tech: $35 for Virus Removal, Computer Repair, and Tech Support. Three Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Nov 19 – Dec 2)
- GROUPON: Early Black Friday – Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 20-21)
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Savings Event – Up to 65% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 22 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals Week – Shop Deals in Every Department
- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spas / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants & More (Nov 21-22)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sale – It’s Live!
- Kunda Body: $99 for One or $180 for Two 60-Minute Intuitive Psychosomatic Release Massages (Up to 43% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $88 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 23 Deals

- The Source: Early Black Friday Sale – Save up to 50% Off (Nov 19-25)
- Naturalizer: Black Friday – 40% Off Everything Promo Code + Free Shipping (Nov 22-29)
- Costco.ca: Early Super Friday Savings
- Sybella: $69 for Full Set of Synthetic Mink Eyelash Extensions with Optional Two-Week Refill (Up to 36% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 23-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 24 Deals

- GAP, Banana Republic, Old Navy: Black Friday – Save 50% Off Everything (Nov 23-28)
- Harry Rosen: Back Friday – Up to 50% Off (Nov 23-29)
- Duct Blasters: $79 for Duct and Furnace Maintenance Services. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $10.50 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 25 Deals

- WestJet: Black Friday Sale – Save on Flights Everywhere (Book by Nov 29)
- Walmart: Black Friday Event – Flyer is Available now (Nov 27-29)
- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $245.65 for Lip Blush (Up to 58% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $34 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 55% Off)
- GROUPON: Countdown to Black Friday – Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 24-25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 26 Deals

- Black Friday 2020 (Nov 27) and Cyber Monday 2020 (Nov 30) Coming Soon!
- Entertainment.com: Black Friday – 50% Off All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Nov 25-29)
- GROUPON: Black Friday – Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Nov 26)
- LASHTopia Spa & Boutique: $25 for One Regular or $35 for Gel Pedicure (Up to 37% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 57% Off)
- Roots: Black Frid’eh – 25% Off Almost Everything (Nov 24-30)
- Lululemon.com: Black Friday Starts Now + Free Shipping
- Adidas.ca: Black Friday Sale – Save 40% Off Sitewide (Nov 26-29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 28 Deals

- Black Friday Weekend 2020: Best Black Friday Deals (Nov 28-29)
- H&M: Black Friday – 20% Off Everything
- Vuse: Black Friday – 40% Off Everything + Free Shipping (Nov 26-30)
- Victoire Day Spa: $39 for One Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off)
- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $149 for Hair Removal. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- PetSmart: Black Friday Sale (Nov 27-29)
- Atmosphere: Black Friday Savings Event – Up to 65% Off
- Abercrombie & Fitch: Black Friday – 40% Off Entire Store and Online (Nov 26-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 29 Deals

- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals are Live (Nov 29-30)
- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Nov 28-29)
- Allure Aesthetics: $59 for Four Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 75% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 1 Deals

- Air Canada: Flash Sale – 50% Off Wi-Fi Passes (Dec 1-2)
- Precision Motor Worx: $20.25 for Conventional or $36.45 for Synthetic Oil Changes (Up to 56% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: $75.65 for One or $156 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 2-3)
- Entertainment.com: Cyber Monday Sale Extended – $15 for 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Until Dec 6)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $49 for 1 or $99 for 3 Non-Invasive LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scan (Up to 69% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $360 for Four or $525 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 3 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Friends & Family Sale – 35% Off Sitewide Promo Code (Dec 2-6)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – 50% Off Cuisinart Rechargeable Wine Opener (Dec 3)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $240 for 3D Brow Microblading Session or $175 for Permanent Lash Enhancement (Up to 61% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 4 Deals

- artXme4you.ca: Up to 33% Off Personalized Santa Workshop Photo Promo Code – Only $10 (Dec 4-18)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – $79.99 for Lord & Taylor Women’s Cashmere Sweaters (Dec 4)
- The Skinny Spa: $89 for One, $225 for Three, or $339 for Ten 60-Minute Laser-Lipo Treatments with 15-Minute Cavitation (Up to 86% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $24.65 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or Full Highlights (Up to 50% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Dec 3-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 5 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – $99.99 for Fairmont Hypoallergenic Gel Fibre Duvet (Dec 5)
- GROUPON: Cyber Week – Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 4-5)
- Sahar Permanent Makeup: $55.25 for One or $101.15 for Two 60-Minute VIP Facials (Up to 61% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $10.12 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 6 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 6)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – Fragrance Gifts For You (Dec 6)
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $89 for One, $169 for Two, or $239 for Three Hollywood Peels (Up to 77% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $75 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Touchup Sessions for a Small, $229 for Medium, or $289 for Large Area (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 7 Deals

- WestJet: 15% Off Base Fares within Canada Discount Code (Book by Dec 9)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – Up to 50% Off Sleepwear, Robes & Slippers – Perfect for Gifting (Dec 7)
- ICandi Hair Studio: $12 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 61% Off)
- The Military Museums: $6.70 for Admission for One, $15.30 for Two, or Four People (Up to 55% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Dec 7 – Jan 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 8 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 30% Off Nails, Brows & Lashes, Hair & More / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More (Dec 8)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights within Canada Promotional Code (Book by Dec 9)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $198 for Two Microneedling Sessions for Full Face and Neck or $380 for Four for Full Face (Up to 67% Off)
- Hair Cru Salon: $89 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Dec 7-13)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – $249.99 for Cuisinart Stand Mixer – Save 50% Off (Dec 8)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 9 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – Up to 65% Off Gold, Pearls, Sterling Silver, Diamond Fine Jewellery and More (Dec 9)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 9)
- Novo Beauty Bar: $212.50 for Lip Blushing, $233 for Microblading, Powder, or Combo Brow Session w/ Optional Touchup (Up to 57% Off)
- Hummingbird Herbs and Massage Centre: $69 for a 60-Minute Full Body Massage ($115 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 10 Deals

- Starbucks: Buy One, Get One Free (Dec 8-14)
- GROUPON: Extra 30% Off Holiday Cards, Custom Gifts & More / Extra 20% Off Restaurants, Activities & More (Dec 10-11)
- Magic Past 2: $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 73% Off)
- Alexis Laser: $125 for Radio-Frequency Skin Tightening Session for Face, $99 for Jawline & Neck, or $89 for Small Area (Up to 64% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – Up to 50% Off Kids’ & Babies’ Clothing & Outerwear, Up to 30% Off Toys & Baby Gear (Dec 10)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 11 Deals

- Naturalizer.ca: 50% Off Boosts & 25% Off Everything Else + Free Shipping (Until Dec 12)
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – Up to 35% Off Women’s Intimates, Up to 40% Off Men’s Underwear & Socks (Dec 11)
- The Skinny Spa: $295 for One, $995 for Four, or $1,395 for Six Ssculpt Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 69% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $9 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – 50% Off Flannel Bedding (Dec 12)
- Chickzy: $24 for Two Small, $29 for Medium, or $32 for Large Pizzas for Carryout. Three Options Available (Up to 19% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $134 for Classic Interior or $186 for Premium Clean (Up to 35% Off)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights Promotional Code (Book by Dec 15)
- WestJet: 15% Off Select Base Fares Discount Code (Book by Dec 15)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 13 Deals

- Best Buy: Gift Countdown Sale
- Hudson’s Bay: Today’s Colourful Gift – Up to 60% Off Coats & Jackets (Dec 13)
- LASHTopia Spa & Boutique: $35 for Full Set of Acrylic or $39 for Gel Nails, or $59 for Gel Nails with Pedicure (Up to 54% Off)
- VR Life: $44 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $65 for Three, or $85 for Four (Up to 15% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 14-15)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Dec 14-15)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $29 for IPL Treatments (Up to 83% Off)
- Sol Optix: $22 for $209 Worth of Prescription Eyewear (89% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 15 Deals

- TheBay.com: Give $100+ in eGift Cards, Get a $15 eGift Card for Yourself (Dec 14-19)
- D&M Treatments: $99 for One or $189 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 37% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 16 Deals

- Float Centre Okotoks: $59 for One or $140 for Three 60-Minute Float Therapy Sessions
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $16.80 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $26.40 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 79% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 17 Deals

- Bellezza Beauty Salon: $45 for 1, $89 for 2, or $109 for 3 Blowouts, Scalp Massages, Styles From Guitana and Vickie (Upto 54%Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 18 Deals

- Walmart.ca: Boxing Week 2020 Early Deals On Now
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – 50-60% Off Select Women’s Shoes (Dec 18)
- Crowfoot Station Autopro: $79 for AC System Inspection and Recharge ($169 Value)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $34.50 for Pedicure for One or $67 for Two (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 19 Deals

- Walmart: - Boxing Week 2020 Flyer is Here! (Online Dec 24, In-Store Dec 26)
- TheBay.com: Flash Sale – $59.99 for Distinctly Home Egyptian Cotton Queen Sheet Set (Dec 19)
- LASHTopia Spa & Boutique: $97.75 for Full Set of Classic, $109.65 for 3D Volume, or $158 for Mega Volume Eyelash Extensions (Up to 36% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $34 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 20 Deals

- Best Buy: Boxing Day Prices Now
- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 20)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $65 for One Brightening and Hydrating Rose or Deep Sea Mud Clear Skin Facial (Up to 66% Off)
- ReTouch Laser & Skin: $78 for Full Face, $78 for Underarms, $107 for Lower Legs, or $78 for Bikini Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 64% Off)
- Air Canada: Flash Sale – 10% Off Air Canada Gift Cards (Dec 18-21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Day Sale Starts Early – Save up to 60% Off
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 21-22)
- Allure Aesthetics: $39 for One, $75 for Two, or $99 for Three Diamond-Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 66% Off)
- In the NIK of Time: $56.55 for Exterior or $71.78 for Interior Detail for One Car, $108.75 for Truck, or SUV (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 22 Deals

- Toys R Us: Boxing Week Sale – Up to 50% Off (Dec 22 – Jan 6)
- Babies R Us: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 22 – Jan 6)
- Victoire Day Spa: $125 for Two or $221 for Four Spider Vein Treatments on One Small Area (Up to 44% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $188.80 for One or $373.50 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 23 Deals

- Beach Cope and Spa: $15 for One or $39 for Two Spray Tanning Sessions (Up to 62% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $49.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 24 Deals

- Boxing Day 2020 is Coming Soon on Saturday, December 26, 2020
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 23-24)
- Completely Customized Esthetics: $45 for One or $125 for Three Glycolic Chemical Peels (Up to 48% Off)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $45 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Event – 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 24-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 25 Deals

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals
- Walmart.ca: Boxing Week Sale (Dec 24-30)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale (Dec 24-30)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $74.25 for Full Set of Eyelash Extensions with Optional 2-Week Fill (Up to 46% Off)
- Fire Escape: $7.88 for Admission for One, Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 58% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 25)
- The Source: Boxing Week Sale – Up to 60% Off (Dec 24-30)
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Day Sale Starts Early – Save up to 60% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 27 Deals

- Boxing Week 2020: Best Boxing Day Sales
- Frequency & Sound: $29.25 for Frequency Sound-Therapy Session for One or $56.25 for Two (Up to 55% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Regular or Synthetic Oil Change Packages (Up to 65% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 27-28)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 28 Deals

- Vive Artistic Nails and Spa: $135 for Collagen Day Spa or $175 for Collagen Luxury Day Spa (Up to 41% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $19.78 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Dec 29-30)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Dec 26 – Jan 3)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $68 for Three Acne Treatments (Up to 86% Off)
- YYC Sport and Spine: $59 for Consultation, Exam, X-Rays, and One or $93 for Three Chiropractic Adjustments (Up to 69% OFf)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 30 Deals

- McDonald’s: New Printable Coupons (Dec 29 to Feb 1 or 7)
- Save a Life by National Health Care Provider Solutions: $19 for First-Aid, CPR, and AED Certification Course (67% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $159 for One 60-Minute Swedish Couples Massage for Two with Optional Facial (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 31 Deals

- Amazon.ca: New Year New You 2021
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 31)
- La Prep: $11.89 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (37% Off)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $122 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $192 for Medium, or $287.50 for Large Area (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 1 Deals

- Happy New Year 2021!
- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Fitness, Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Jan 1-2)
- Alexis Laser: $95 for One or $185 for Two HydraFacials (Up to 50% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 2 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code (Jan 1-3)
- Best Buy: Boxing Week Sale Extended
- Calgary laser Health and Beauty Centre: $208 for Laser Tattoo Removal for Tattoos Up to 3, $313 for 6, or $418 for 10 Square Inches (Up to 66% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 3-4)
- Holt Renfrew: Winter Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Viso Medi-Spa & Boutique: $71.20 for One or $233.50 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Six Options Available (Up to 68% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 4 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Winter Clearance – Up to 70% Off
- Kunda Body: $52 for One or $162 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 48% Off)
- Park2Go Calgary: $9.34 for 1, $33.99 for 4, $45.04 for 7, or $80.74 for 14 Days of Self Parking for Calgary International Airport (YYC) (Up to 46% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 4-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 5 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $18 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 64% Off)
- Deka Lash Aspen Landing: $79 for One Full Set of TrueXpress™ or $139 for TrueVolume™ Eyelash Extensions (Up to 65% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $11 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Jan 5-6)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Intimates & Sleepwear, Up to 40% Off Men’s Underwear & Socks (Jan 6)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Fine Jewellery & Watches (Jan 7)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 7)
- Ink & Mane Beauty: $188 for 3D Eyebrow Microblading Session ($350 Value)
- Pure Blu Lotus: $56.62 for 60- or $106 for 90-Minute Swedish Massage with Hot Stone and Aromatherapy (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 8 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Jan 7-8)
- Hudson’s Bay: Beauty Week – Spend $125+ and Get Free 27-Piece Beauty Gift Set (Jan 8-14)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $12 for Ice Cream Products. Five Options Available (Up to 33% Off)
- House of Beauty: $45 for One or $99 for Three Signature Chemical Peels (Up to 72%Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 9 Deals

- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More Sale – Up to Extra $30 Off (Jan 8-9)
- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 81% Off Windshield Replacement
- OK Tire: $95 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 10 Deals

- Permanent Makeup Artist: $211.65 for One Microblading Session with Optional Touchup (Up to 59% Off)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $76.50 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $136 for Medium, or Large Area (Up to 87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 11 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Jan 11)
- WestJet: 2021 Sale (Book by Jan 11)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $13.50 for Eyebrow Threading with Optional Tinting (Up to 37% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $29 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)
- Best Buy: Clearout Sale

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 12 Deals

- Pizza Hut: $5, $5, $5 is Back!
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 12-13)
- Thyme Out: $102 for One or $302 for Two Microneedling Sessions (Up to 74% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $172 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $329.50 for Two (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath, Up to $400 Off Mattresses (Jan 13)
- Locksmith Prof: $12 for $30 Worth of Locksmith Services. Two Options Available (Up to 62% Off)
- Best Choice Pizza: $10.12 for $20 Worth of Pizzeria Fare and Drinks (49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Jan 14-15)
- Q Body Spa: $59 for One or $175 for Three Purifying Facials, or 89 for One 24k Gold Facial (Up to 40% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Winter Clearance – Up to 70% Off
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $55 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 78% Off)
- Calgary MediSpa: $85 for One Aqua Facials (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 16 Deals

- House of Beauty: $136 for Three or $199.20 for Six Ultrasonic Cavitation Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $136 for Two, $180 for Three, or $263.50 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 17 Deals

- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses($500 Value)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $51 for One or $152 for Three Deep-Pore Facials (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 18 Deals

- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 18-31)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 18-19)
- The Wax Shop: $20.25 for Exterior Wash, $97.20 for Interior and Exterior or $226 for Complete Motorcycle Detail (Up to 59% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $39.20 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 19 Deals

- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $90.40 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 86% Off)
- The Military Museums: $7.65 for Admission for One, $14.45 for Two, or Four People (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Jan 20-21)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Kitchen Essentials + Extra 10% Off Code (Jan 20)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: $55 for a 60-Minute Chemical Peel ($160 Value)
- Calgary Medispa: $89 for One or $169 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 21 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $16 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 68% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Men’s Styles + Up to 65% Off Men’s Clearance Outerwear (Jan 21)
- CD Therapeutics: $58 for 60- or $90 for 90-Minute Massage of Choice with Optional Cupping. Two Options (Up to 35% Off)
- YYC Detail: $59 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 22 Deals

- Sport Chek: Big Winter Sales Event – Extra 20% Off Winter Outerwear (Jan 21-27)
- Hudson’s Bay: Winter Clearance – Up to 75% Off
- Beach Cope & Spa: $44.25 for One or $102 for Two Relaxation Massages with Cranial Treatment and Essential Oils (Up to 59% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $114.75 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $204 for Medium, or $266.05 for Large Area (Up to 85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 23 Deals

- Resurface: $42 for One or Two Customized Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 55% Off)
- S & V Motors: $109 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 24 Deals

- Derma Loft: $271 for One-Year Unlimited Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $418 for Medium, or $559 for Large Area (Up to 91% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $125 for One or $325 for Three Microneedling Treatments (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: New Year, New Ways to Work Out – 25% Off Select Activewear
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 25)
- Twin Flame Psychic: $13 for Psychic Readings or $79 for Chakra Cleansing. Five Options Available (Up to 80% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $58.42 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $116.85 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 26 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Jan 26-27)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Jan 26-27)
- Brushing and Beyond: $105 for Furnace & Duct Cleaning & Sanitizing w/ Optional Dryer Vent Cleaning (Up to 47% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Shoes (Jan 27)
- Chevrolet Buick GMC Cadillac Certified Service: $83.50 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change and Vehicle Health Check. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $89 for Eyelash Extensions. 4 Options Available (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off New Arrivals in Fashion (Jan 28)
- House of Beauty: $423.50 for Consultation with Seven Cryo Lipolysis Sessions on One Area ($860 Value)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $44.25 for Silver, $116 for Gold, or $176 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 29 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code (Jan 29-31)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 28-29)
- Samantha Peyton Photography: $130 for On-Location Photo Shoot. Three Options Available (Up to 81% Off)
- ICandi Hair Studio: $9 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to an Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Jan 30)
- European Skin Care: $35 for One or $59 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery-Market Mall: $9 for Ice Cream. Four Options Available (Up to 33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 31 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Jan 31)
- Calgary Medic Laser: $129.20 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $254 for Medium, or $361.50 for Large Area (Up to 87% Off)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $84 for Two 20-Minute Full Body Endermologie Treatments with Optional Two G5 Infrasound Treatments (up to 79% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 3 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Intimates, Men’s Socks & Underwear, Jewellery, Watches, & Handbags (Feb 3)
- Loewens Cleaning Services Ltd: $95 for Upholstery Cleaning. Three Options Available (Up to 27% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Floral, Custom Items, Meals Kits & More / Extra 20% Off Beauty Activities, Restaurants & More (Feb 3-4)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $65 for One Brightening and Hydrating Rose or Deep Sea Mud Clear Skin Facial (Up to 66% Off)
- Amici Hair Studio, Esthetics & Spa: $19.50 for Shellac Manicure, or $41.50 for Regular Mani-Pedi (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 5)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Feb 4-10)
- Air Raid Furnace & Duct: $186 for Duct and Furnace Cleaning and System Tune-Up (Up to 46% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $70.40 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 7 Deals

- Tatyana’s Laser Salon: $134 for One or $269 for Two 90-Minute Microneedling Facial Treatments (Up to 55% Off)
- Novo Beauty Bar: $200 for Lip Blushing, $233 for Microblading, Powder, or Combo Brow Session w/ Optional Touchup (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 8 Deals

- McDonald’s: $1 for Medium Premium Roast Coffee or $1 for Medium Iced Coffee (Starting Feb 8)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 7-8)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $29.25 for One Shellac or $21.88 for Regular Manicure, or $72 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 36% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $44 for Gold, $172 for Diamond, or $319.50 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 9 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $14 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 72% Off)
- Above All Carpet and Upholstery: $50 for Carpet Cleaning. Four Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- La Prep: $13.99 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 10 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Beauty & Spas / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants & More (Feb 9-10)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Kitchen Essentials + Extra 10% Off Code (Feb 10)
- Beauty Studio & Skin Therapy: $99 for One or $195 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 67% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $29 for Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 11 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 11-12)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: $8.10 for Semi- or $31.9 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change w/ Inspection (Up to 73% Off)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $25.50 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 12 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Pricing – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Feb 11-17)
- Rexall: 20% Off Indigo, H&M, Pizza 73, and WaySpa Gift Cards (Feb 12-18)
- Curves: $24.65 for Gym Membership for One or $50.15 for Two Months (Up to 84% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $10.50 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Feb 13)
- Best Buy: Family Tech Sale (Feb 13-18)
- Royal Carpet Cleaning: $89 for Carpet Cleaning for Three, $115 for Four, or $125 for Five Rooms (Up to 53% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 14)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $82.17 for 3.5 or $115.37 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 47% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $29.75 for Three- or $46.75 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 15 Deals

- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $99 for One or $299 for Three Radio Frequency Skin Tightening Sessions (Up to 67% Off)
- Chickzy: $24 for Two Small, $29 for Medium, or $32 for Large Pizzas for Carryout. Three Options Available (Up to 19% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 16 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Feb 15-16)
- Best Buy: The Baby Event (Feb 15 – Mar 4)
- Renew Glow Laser: $70 for 1 or $199 for 3 Diamond or $220 for Hydro Microdermabrasion w/ Brightening Peel & Custom Mask (Up to 51% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath + Up to $400 Off Mattresses (Feb 17)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 17-18)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $39 for One Diamond Microdermabrasion with Optional Facial Massage (Up to 41% Off)
- Hair Cru Salon: $38.40 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 18 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: It’s Baby Week – Up to 30% Off
- Filthy Masters: $73.87 for Carpet Cleaning for Up to Three, $129 for Four, or $159 for Six Rooms (Up to 50% Off)
- OK Tire Chinook: $46.36 for Conventional or $64.60 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 19 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $10 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $59 for Laser Hair Removal. Five Options Available (Up to 82% Off)
- FloatLife: $23 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $33 for Two (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 20 Deals

- Starbucks: Buy One, Get One Free (Feb 16-22)
- Heritage Way Medical Spa: $69 for Green Algae Peel to be used at Home ($200 Value)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $259 for Powder Fill Permanent Make-Up for Brows or $$157 for Eyeliner (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 21 Deals

- Filthy Masters: $125 for Upholstery Cleaning for 1 Couch & Loveseat or 1 Sectional Sofa ($189 Value)
- Just In Time Furnace: $36 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 22 Deals

- Groupon.com: Taste of Groupon – Extra 25% Off Restaurants, National Favorites, Global Cuisines & More Promo Code (Feb 22-23)
- Eminent Wellness: 58.50 for Chiropractic Care. Two Options Available (Up to 60% Off)
- House of Beauty: $45 for One or $99 for Three Signature Chemical Peels (Up to 72%Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 23 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Men’s Clothing and Shoes (Feb 23)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 80% Off (Feb 23-24)
- Coco’s Esthetics: $45 for One Men’s Brazilian or $49 for Back and Chest Wax (Up to 45% Off)
- In the NIK of Time: $65 for Exterior or $82.50 for Interior Detail for One Car, $125 for Truck, or SUV (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 24 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s Styles (Feb 24)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 24-25)
- Alexis Laser: $100 for Radio-Frequency Skin Tightening Session for Face, $79.20 for Jawline & Neck, or $77 for Small Area (Up to 71% Off)
- Eminent Wellness: $18.40 for $150 Towards Custom Orthotics (87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 25 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $14 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 72% Off)
- Lux Detail: $65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $109 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $12 for Ice Cream Products. Five Options Available (Up to 33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 26 Deals

- Amici Studio And Spa: $30 for One or $82.50 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 50% Off)
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code (Feb 26-28)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 27-28)
- Float Canmore: $349 for Couples Massage Package for Two ($391 Value)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $27.60 for Pedicure for One or $60 for Two (Up to 57% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Feb 25 – Mar 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Kitchen Essentials + Extra 10% Off Code (Feb 28)
- Best Buy: Ultimate Appliance Event
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $44 for One Dermaplaning Treatment with Optional Chemical Peel (Up to 68% Off)
- North Sea Fish & Farms: $8 for One or $35 for Five 20-Pack Boxes of 1.7-ounce KAPOW Vegetable Spring Rolls (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Mar 1-2)
- Best Buy: 4-Day Sale (Mar 1-4)
- Center Stage Guitar Academy: $7 for Guitar-Lesson Package or $15 for One Year of Online Guitar Lessons (Up to 86% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Regular or Synthetic Oil Change Packages (Up to 65% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 1-14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 2 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $12 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 76% Off)
- D-Stress Fitness Programs: $45 for a 45-Minute Remote Stress Reduction & Energy Session ($75 Value)
- Pannu’s Beauty Rejuvenation and Laser: $199 for Three Tattoo-Removal Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 3-4)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Mar 2-3)
- Roman Exteriors and Maintenance: $166.32 for Pressure Washing for a One- or $269 for Two-Story House (Up to 48% Off)
ReTouch Laser & Skin: $62.40 for Full Face, $62.40 for Underarms, $85.60 for Lower Legs, or $62.40 for Bikini Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 4 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding, Up to 50% Off Bath + Up to $400 Off Mattresses (Mar 4)
- Fierce Fitness Calgary: 15.20 for Unlimited Group Fitness Classes for Two Weeks for One or $28 for Two People (Up to 53% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Mar 5-6)
- HVAC Duct Cleaning Services: $99 for Air-Duct Cleaning ($136 Value)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $135 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $240 for Medium, or $313 for Large Area (Up to 82% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Mar 4-7)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 6 Deals

- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Mar 5-11)
- Luxe Laser Lounge: $50 for One or $99 for Two 30-Minute Microdermabrasion Sessions (Up to 34% Off)
- House of Beauty: $149 for Three or $249 for Six Ultrasonic Cavitation Sessions (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 7 Deals

- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $89 for One or $249 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 50% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $8.80 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 8 Deals

- Carstairs Golf Club: $95 for 18-Hole Round of Golf for Two or $180 for Four with Cart (Up to 42% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $129 for Gold, or $189 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 24% Off)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Mar 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 9 Deals

- Entertainment.com: $10 for All 2021 Coupon Books + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- GROUPON: Buy More, Save More Sale – Up to Extra $30 Off (Mar 8-9)
- Century Sports: $13 for Glow Mini Golf for Two or $24 for Four (Up to 57% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 10 Deals

- The Source: Happy Mario Day – Save 35% Off Select Super Mario Games (Mar 9-10)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 10-11)
- Iconic Salon: $45 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 53% Off)
- The Skinny Spa: $89 for One, $225 for Three, or $339 for Ten 60-Minute Laser-Lipo Treatments with 15-Minute Cavitation (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 11 Deals

- The Home Vintner: $20.90 for a Three-Hour Beer-Brewing and Winemaking Class for Two ($50 Value)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 12 Deals

- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $30 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value)
- Duct Blasters: $59 for Duct and Furnace Maintenance Services. Two Options Available (Up to 70% Off)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Mar 12-18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Family Activities, Date Nights & More / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants & More (Mar 12-13)
- The Edmonton Medi Spa: $230 for Three Radio-Frequency Skin-Tightening Treatments ($500 Value)
- Jaz Glow Salon: $350 for One or $700 for Two Cryolipolysis Sessions (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 14 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 14)
- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $8 for Two Weeks of Vibration Therapy & Choice of Add-On Service ($125 Value)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $182.40 for Three, $270 for Four, or $318.50 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Mar 15)
- christineberry.coachleads.com: $61.50 for a 14-Day Cleanse with Two or $72 for Four Follow-Up Appointments (Up to 73% Off)
- Brushing and Beyond: $105 for Furnace & Duct Cleaning & Sanitizing w/ Optional Dryer Vent Cleaning (Up to 47% Off)
- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 15 – Apr 4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 16 Deals

- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $30 for One or $75.20 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Up to 77% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $20 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 17 Deals

- TOMS.ca: Friends & Family Sale – 30% Off Everything (Mar 17-22)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Fine Jewellery and Watches (Mar 17)
- Prema Wellness Centres: $136 for Massage with Facial, Infrared Sauna, or Cupping (Up to 49% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $90.40 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 18 Deals

- Pizza Hut: Buy One Pizza, Get One Free Code (Until Mar 21)
- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books for $10 + Free Shipping (Up to 80% Off)
- Bobilicious Vapes: $15 for $25 Towards Vape Products (40% Off)
- Wild Rose Esthetica: $240 for 3D Brow Microblading Session or $175 for Permanent Lash Enhancement (Up to 61% Off)
- Club Monaco: 25% Off Everything Promo Code (Mar 17-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 19 Deals

- The Source: Big Tech Event (Mar 18-31)
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Savings up to 60% Off (Mar 18-24)
- CD Dance Collective: $35 for One, $68 for Two, or $90 for Three Private Dance Lessons (Up to 60% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 20 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code (Mar 19-25)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 20-21)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $66.75 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 93% Off)
- Chickzy: $24 for Two Small, $29 for Medium, or $32 for Large Pizzas for Carryout. Three Options Available (Up to 19% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s Styles (Mar 21)
- EtolieSkin: $96 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $234 for Medium, $323.50 for Large, or $423.50 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 74% Off)
- Poko Popcorn: $4 for Popcorn. Four Options Available (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 22 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 30% Off Custom Gifts, Jewelry & More / Extra 20% Off Beauty, Restaurants & More (Mar 22)
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $36.50 for One or $72 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)
- CD Therapeutics: $58 for 60- or $90 for 90-Minute Massage of Choice with Optional Cupping. Two Options (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 30% Off Custom Gifts, Jewelry & More / Extra 20% Off Beauty, Restaurants & More (Mar 22)
- Calgary Medispa: $250 for One or $499 for Two Cryolipolysis Treatments for One Area (Up to 79% Off)
- House of Beauty: $36.75 for One or $74.25 for Three IPL Photo Facials (Up to 79% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 24 Deals

- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $14 for $20 Cash Value Towards All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet for Two Adults or More; Valid Any Day (30% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $26.60 for Conventional or $44.84 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 67% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 25 Deals

- Tamas EyeCare: $29 for $200 Value Towards Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (85% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 26 Deals

- Ombré Salon and Laser Clinic: $48 for One 60-Minute Massage. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $198 for Two Microneedling Sessions for Full Face and Neck or $380 for Four for Full Face (Up to 67% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 27 Deals

- Ombré Salon and Laser Clinic: $54 for European, $135 for Anti-Aging, or Brightening Facial (Up to 39% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off New Shoe Arrivals and More (Mar 28)
- Calgary MediSpa: $134 for One or $224 for Two Radio-Frequency Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 49% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $6.75 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Mar 29-30)
- Happymind Therapy: $18 for One 60 Minute or $79 for One Month of Online Counseling (Up to 56% Off)
- La Prep: $13.99 for $19 Worth of Café Food and Drinks (26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 30 Deals

- Canadian Rockies Rafting: $130 for Half Day Whitewater Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River for Two. Six Options (Up to 30% Off)
- Roman Exteriors & Maintenance: $94 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $164 for Two-Story House (Up to 70% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 31 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Men’s Must-Haves (Mar 31)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Mar 31)
- The Skinny Spa: $303.50 for One Cryolipolysis Fat-Freezing Treatment for One Area (79% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $37.49 for One or $71.25 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 1 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Apr 1)
- Kyle Miller Golf Inc: $79 for One Golf Lesson for Two, or $109 for One Private Lesson for One (Up to 50% Off)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (April 2-3)
- Sport Chek: 4-Day Sale – Up to 50% Off (Apr 1-4)
- Power Services: $90.06 for Gutter Cleaning for Up to 2000 or $122 for 2500 Sq. Ft (Up to 63% Off)
- Fit Body Boot Camp: $26.25 for Three- or $41.25 for Five-Week Calgary NW Fit Body Boot-Camp Session (Up to 87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 3 Deals

- Luxor Optical: $16.15 for $220 Off Prescription Glasses and Sunglasses (92% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $49 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 83% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Apr 4-5)
- Ombré Salon and Laser Clinic: $120 for One or $235 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 53% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 5 Deals

- Costco: Weekly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 5 – May 2)
- Calgary Power Cleaning: $159 for Removal of a Quarter- or $189 for Half-Truck of Junk (Up to 45% Off)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: $10 for Semi- or $39 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change w/ Inspection (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 6 Deals

- Hammam Retreat and Spa: $147 for Turkish or Moroccan Hammam with Moroccan Clay Facial (Up to 50% Off)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $74.40 for Two 20-Minute Full Body Endermologie Treatments with Optional Two G5 Infrasound Treatments (up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (Apr 7)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $55.20 for One 60-Minute Deep-Tissue (Up to 44% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $47.20 for Four Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 8 Deals

- Elite Autowerkes: $25 for On-Rim or Off-Rim Tire Change (Up to 39% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 9 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Apr 8-14)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Apr 8-9)
- Skin Clinical: $45 for One or $79 for Two 30-Minute Chemical Peels. Four Options Available (Up to 53% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: $89 for One or $169 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 10 Deals

- Wild Rose Esthetica: $44.25 for One or $144 for Three Microdermabrasion Acne Facials (Up to 64% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $8.80 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 11 Deals

- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Apr 5-11)
- Skin Clinical: $115 for One or $225 for Two 75-Minute Microneedling Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- YYC Detail: $44.84 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Apr 12-13)
- Lash On: $89 for Full Set of Classic, $99 for Hybrid, $109 for Volume, or $129 for Mega Volume Eyelash Extensions (Up to 46% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $59 for One or $175 for Three Purifying Facials, or 89 for One 24k Gold Facial (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Accessories to Complete Your Look (Apr 13)
- Ombré Salon and Laser Clinic: $85 for 1 or $137 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. 3 Options Available (Up to 39% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 14 Deals

- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $79 for Infrared Sauna Wrap w/ Optional Reflexology and Scrub (Up to 34% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $44 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $64 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 89% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More on Designer Brands – Up to $300 Off Promo Code
- Holly and Hugo: $16 for Online Dog Grooming Course (90% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $100 for One or $292 for Three Microneedling Treatments (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 16 Deals

- Zombie Scavengers: $19 for Zombie Scavenger Challenge for One, $37 for Two, or $49 for Three Teams (Up to 61% Off)
- VR Life: $39 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $55 for Three, or $75 for Four (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Apr 16-17)
- Paint Escape: $22 for $40 Worth of Supplies or Classes, or $125 for Six Weeks of Painting Sessions (Up to 45% Off)
- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 81% Off Windshield Replacement

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 19 Deals

- Sweetouch Salon & Spa: $30 for Haircut and Style with Deep Conditioning and Optional Root Touchup (Up to 76% Off)
- Calgary MediSpa: $72.25 for One Aqua Facials (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 20 Deals

- Spice Wellness: $29 for The Ultimate Cleanse Package ($370 Value)
- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Getaways Promo Code (Apr 20-21)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Apr 20-21)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $99 for One or $199 for Three Spider-Vein Removal Sessions (Up to 66% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 22 Deals

- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $200.60 for One or $373.50 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 46% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $134 for Classic Interior or $186 for Premium Clean (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 23 Deals

- Atlantis Fine Framing Studio: $123 for $245 Worth of Framing (49% Off)
- The Wax Shop: $20.25 for Exterior Wash, $98.40 for Interior and Exterior or $226 for Complete Motorcycle Detail (Up to 59% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 24 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Family Activities, Date Nights & More / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants & More (Apr 24-25)
- Fitness Group Canada: $37.50 for 6 or $69 for 12 Drop-In Fitness Classes (Up to 61% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 25 Deals

- Elite Autowerkes: $115 for 4-, $125 for 6-, $139 for 8-, or $55 for 12-Cylinder Oil Change and Optional Full Vehicle Inspection (Up to 36% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $34.50 for Pedicure for One or $67 for Two (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – There’s something for everyone
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (April 26-27)
- Coco’s Esthetics: $28 for One Women’s Brazilian or $15.20 for Bikini Wax (Up to 53% Off)
- OK Tire: $80.75 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 27 Deals

- Ghassan Hair and Beauty Bar: $75 for Haircut with Single Root Color. Three Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery-Market Mall: $7.65 for Ice Cream. Four Options Available (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Apr 28-29)
- Safe4Life Personal Safety Training: $30 for SafeKids or SafeAdults Session – More Than Self Defense (Up to 40% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 29 Deals

- Just In Time Furnace: $78.50 for Air Conditioner Tune-Up ($200 Value)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 30 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (April 30 – May 1)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Apr 29 – May 5)
- Qigong Healing Fitness: $44 for One or $86 for Two 90-Minute Healing and Laser Packages (Up to 66% Off)
- Lux Detail: $65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $109 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 1 Deals

- Vive Artistic Nails and Spa: $122 for Collagen Day Spa or $162 for Collagen Luxury Day Spa (Up to 45% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $23.20 for Brazilian Wax. Three Options Available (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 2 Deals

- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $40.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $32 for One Shellac or $24 for Regular Manicure, or $72 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 3)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Apr 29 – May 5)
- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $263.50 for Lip Blush (Up to 56% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $17.85 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $28.05 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 78% Off)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – 40% Off Cuisinart 6.5 Qt. Stand Mixer + Up to 60% Off Other Kitchen Essentials (May 3)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 4 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 3-30)
- Psychic Superior: $15 for Psychic, Lovers, $19 for Tarot, or $29 for Full-Life Reading (Up to 62% Off)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $14 for $20 Cash Value Towards All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet for Two Adults or More; Valid Any Day (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Beauty, Spas, Fitness & More / Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants & More (May 4-5)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 65% Off Fine Jewellery + 40% Off Sterling Silver (May 5)
- Ombré Salon and Laser Clinic: $100 for Full Set of Eyelash Extensions or Fill. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- OK Tire Chinook: $68 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 6 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Styles (May 6)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 6-7)
- Macleod Optometry: $23.20 for $200 Worth of Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (88% Off)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $180 for Microblading Session with Optional 30-Day Touchup (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Shoes + Up to 30% Off Handbags, Wallets & Accessories (May 7)
- Ambitions Academy: $79.20 for Five Personal Training Services (Up to 68% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $182.40 for Three, $261.50 for Four, or $318.50 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $99 for Fairmont Queen Dream Down Duvet + Up to 60% Off Other Bedding & Bath (May 8)
- GROUPON: Celebrate Super Moms – Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (May 8)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $89 for One or $249 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 50% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $40 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 9 Deals

- Happy Mother’s Day!
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 9)
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $23 for 5, $46 for 10, $36 for One Month of Unlimited Capoeira Classes (Up to 69% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 10 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Travel Promo Code (May 10)
- Universal Talent Connection: $80 for Three or $155 for Six Acting Improv Drop-In Classes (Up to 48% Off)
- Zia Automotive: $35 for Conventional or $59 for Synthetic Oil Change and Inspection (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 11 Deals

- Next Generation Athlete Fitness: $92 for Online 30-Day or $188.80 for 12-Week Fitness Program (Up to 62% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $76 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $79.60 for Small, or $143 for Medium Area (Up to 69% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 12 Deals

- McDonald’s: New Digital Coupons
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off (May 11-12)
- Blazze Dance: $39 for Five or $65 for Ten Yellow Passes for Group Drop-In Classes (Up to 67% Off)
- Completely Customized Esthetics: $55 for One or $135 for Three Glycolic Chemical Peels (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 13-14)
- Ipurity Spa Salon: $79.20 for One Powder or Ombre Eyebrows Session and / or Touchup (Up to 60% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centres: $95.20 for Massage with Facial, Infrared Sauna, or Cupping (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 14 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 25% Off Patio Furniture & Accessories (May 14)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (May 13-19)
- Wise Wealth Tax Services: $89 for Income Tax Preparation for One or $182 for Two (Up to 55% Off)
- Above All Carpet and Upholstery: $41.50 for Carpet Cleaning. Four Options Available (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 15 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $26 for One, $62.50 for Three, or $118 for Five Brazilian Waxing Sessions (Up to 58% Off)
- Optima Eyewear And Optometry: $20 for $150 Worth of Designer Frame and Prescription Lenses (86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Men’s Styles (May 16)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (May 15-16)
- Kunda Body: $65 for One or $180 for Three 60-Minute Reiki Alignment Sessions with Clothes-On Massage (Up to 40% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Kitchen Essentials (May 17)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 17-18)
- William Martin at Design Your Life: $100 for One or $250 for Three 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic Massage (Up to 40% Off)
- Park2Go Calgary: $9.34 for 1, $33.99 for 4, $45.04 for 7, or $80.74 for 14 Days of Self Parking for Calgary International Airport (YYC) (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 18 Deals

- Prestige Medi Spa- Medical Esthetics and Organic Spa: $70.50 for One, $103 for Two, or $227 for Four Skin Treatments (Up to 65% Off)
- Sahar Permanent Makeup: $52 for One or $95.20 for Two 60-Minute VIP Facials (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 19 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (May 19-20)
- Obra Prima Capoeira: $45 for Five or $75 for Ten Capoeira classes for One Child Aged 5–12 (Up to 42% Off)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: $30 for Semi- or $60 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change w/ Inspection (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 20 Deals

- Backlash Beauty: $99 for One Microneedling Treatment ($150 Value)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $99 for 3.5 or $139 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 21 Deals

- Glow Beauty Institute: $43 for Teeth Whitening with optional Sensitivity Treatment (Up to 57% Off)
- S & V Motors: $87.20 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 22 Deals

- Chickzy: $12 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink for Takeout (40% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $185 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $355 for Two (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Family Activities, Date Nights & More / Extra 20% Off Beauty, Activities, Restaurants & More (May 22-23)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Until May 27)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $45 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $135 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $240 for Medium, or $313 for Large Area (Up to 82% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 24 Deals

- Tiella Beauty: $52.80 for Tiella, Acrylic, or Gel Full Set or $59 for Acrylic Powder or Gel Overlay (Up to 44% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $24 for Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Fine Jewellery & Watches (May 25)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (May 25-26)
- Free Spirit Dance: $69 for One Month of Unlimited Drop-In Classes or $49 for Five Drop-In Classes (Up to 48% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 26 Deals

- Entertainment.com: All Coupon Books for $7 + Free Shipping (Up to 86% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $36.50 for One, $68 for Two, or $105 for Four Crystal Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 73% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: $250 for One or $499 for Two Cryolipolysis Treatments for One Area (Up to 79% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bonus Bay Days – Up to 50% Off + Online Only: Extra 20% Off Clearance
- Bragg Creek Paintball: $30.60 for Paintball Outing for Two, $60.78 for Four, or $86.70 for Six (Up to 58% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $9.20 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 28 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (May 28-29)
- Boundary Ranch: $45 for One- or $85 for Two-Hour Horseback Trail Ride for One or $165 for Two. Four Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- North Sea Fish & Farms: $8 for One or $35 for Five 20-Pack Boxes of 1.7-ounce KAPOW Vegetable Spring Rolls (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 29 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (May 27- June 2)
- rejuve! Health & Wellness: $169 for Infrared Body Wraps with Lash Extensions or $79 for Infrared Sauna (Up to 43% Off)
- The Skinny Spa: $225 for Three, or $339 for Ten 60-Minute Laser-Lipo Treatments with 15-Minute Cavitation (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 30 Deals

- D&M Treatments: $79.20 for One or $176 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 47% Off)
- Chickzy: $22.80 for Two Small, $27.55 for Medium, or $30.40 for Large Pizzas for Carryout. Three Options Available (Up to 23% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (May 30-31)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 31 Deals

- Best Buy: Ultimate Appliance Event
- Elite Autowerkes: $473.50 for 4-Brake Pad Replacement & Installation ($950 Value)
- YYC Detail: $47.20 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 1 Deals

- Air Canada: 15% Off Sun Destinations (Book by June 2)
- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 31 – June 13)
- Samantha Peyton Photography: $149 for On-Location Photo Shoot. Three Options Available (Up to 78% Off)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $259 for Powder Fill Permanent Make-Up for Brows or $$157 for Eyeliner (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 2 Deals

- WestJet: Sun Sale – 15% Off Select Sunny Destinations Discount Code (Book by June 2)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s Intimates and Men’s Underwear & Socks (June 2)
- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $199 for a Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Up to 75% Off)
- European Facials And Company: $149 for One CoolPlus Session for Small, $219 for Medium, or $399 for Large Area (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 3 Deals

- Air Canada: Canada Sale – 20% Off Flights and Hotels Promotional Code (Book by June 6)
- WestJet: Canada Sale – 20% Off Base Fares within Canada Discount Code (Book by June 6)
- Backlash Beauty: $80 for Eyebrow Lamination and Tinting or $90 for Eyelash Lift and Tinting Treatment (Up to 20% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $9.90 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 4 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (June 3-6)
- Ombré Salon and Laser Clinic: $12 for One Manicure with Optional Pedicure or Gel Nails (Up to 60% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (June 4-5)
- DC Dance Club: $258 for 36-Hours of Latin, Ballroom, or Swing Dance Lessons for One Person or $413 for a Couple (Up to 61% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $19.50 for Two Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream or $30 for One Large Ice-Cream Cake (Up to 24% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 6 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 6)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $63.20 for Men’s Exfoliating Deep Moisture Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion (Up to 59% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $134 for Classic Interior or $186 for Premium Clean (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 15% Off Clearance Promo Code
- Renew Glow Laser: $122 for One Diamond or $135 for Hydro Microdermabrasion w/ Brightening Peel and Custom Mask (Up to 10% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $78.50 for Air Conditioner Tune-Up ($200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 8 Deals

- Precision Motor Worx: $20.75 for Conventional or $37.35 for Synthetic Oil Changes (Up to 55% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Regular or Synthetic Oil Change Packages (Up to 65% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 9 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Styles (June 9)
- Luxor Optical: $19 for $220 Off Prescription Glasses and Sunglasses (91% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $76.92 for One or $186.15 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 10 Deals

- Thyme Out: $271 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $50 for Gold, $185 for Diamond, or $345 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 11 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (June 10-11)
- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $59 for 60- or $85 for 90-Minute Massage (Up to 34% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $49.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 40% Off Men’s Clothing, Up to 30% Off Men’s Shoes (June 12)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 12-13)
- Advance Laser Clinic: $89 for Two or $176 for Four Infrared Body Wraps (Up to 66% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $90.40 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 13 Deals

- Calgary MediSpa: $36 for One or $126 for Three Customized Chemical Peels (Up to 76% Off)
- Calgary MediSpa: $36 for One IPL Photofacial or $63.20 for Hollywood Carbon Peel (Up to 85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 14 Deals

- McDonald’s: Summer Drink Days – $1 Medium Fountain Drinks & Iced Coffee & More
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 60% Off Kitchen Essentials (June 14)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $72 for One Teen Facial with Optional Vitamin C (Up to 41% Off)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $59 for Laser Hair Removal. Five Options Available (Up to 82% Off)
- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 14-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 15 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Family Activities, Date Nights & More / Extra 20% Off Beauty, Activities, Restaurants & More (June 14-15)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $68 for Three Acne Treatments (Up to 86% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 40% Off Men’s Basics & Sleepwear (June 16)
- Focus Electrolysis: $25 for One 30- or $19 for Two 15-Minute Electrolysis Treatments (Up to 54% Off)
- Pure Blu Lotus: $75.50 for 60- or $119 for 90-Minute Swedish Massage with Hot Stone and Aromatherapy (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to $500 Off Mattresses, Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (June 17)
- Ombré Salon and Laser Clinic: $95 for One 60-Minute Massage. Four Options Available
- OK Tire: $95 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 18 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (May 28-29)
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event Continues – Up to 60% Off (June 17-23)
- Tatyanas Laser Hair Removal: $39 for One or $100 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- Iconic Salon: $45 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 19 Deals

- Kunda Body: $80.75 for One or $172 for Two 60-Minute Posture Alignment Sessions (Up to 46% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $58.42 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $116.85 for Four People (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 20 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (June 20)
- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $65 for Assessment, Adjustment, and Three Optional Visits (Up to 31% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Summer Home Sale – Up to 50% Off
- Elite Autowerkes: $57.27 for Full Vehicle Inspection ($110 Value)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $58.65 for One 60-Minute Deep-Tissue (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 22 Deals

- Best Buy: The Better 48 Hour Sale (June 21-22)
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $35 for Five or $44 for Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 75% Off)
- VR Life: $29.25 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $41.25 for Three, or $56.25 for Four (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 23 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (June 22-23)
- Hudson’s Bay: $50 Off When You Spend $200+ Promo Code (June 22-23)
- Kaitlyn at Skin Clinical Calgary: $55 for 30-Minute Chemical Peel Session from Kaitlyn. Two Options Available (Up to 63% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 24 Deals

- WestJet: Everywhere Seat Sale (Book by June 25)
- Air Canada: Sale on Now (Book by June 25)
- Fulfilled Healthy Life: $103 for Four, $141 for Six, or $199 for Eight 45-Minute Health-Coaching Sessions (Up to 76% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $34.50 for Pedicure for One or $67 for Two (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Summer Joys On Sale – Up to 50% Off Sitewide
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (June 24-27)
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Dinner with Comedy Show for Two. Through 12/30/21 (Up to 45% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $21.25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 26 Deals

- Air Canada: Sale Extended (Book by June 28)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (June 25-26)
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $38.25 for Cupping or $41.65 for Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Up to 71% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $90 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 27 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (June 27-28)
- Self Hypno: $9.99 for Weight-Management Self-Hypnosis Course (79% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 28 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 28 – Aug 1)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Sandals (June 28)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $90 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $160 for Medium, or Large Area (Up to 85% Off)
- S&V Motors: $40 for Conventional or $70 for Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 29 Deals

- Air Canada: Canada Summer Sale (Book by July 2)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Kitchen Essentials (June 29)
- Kaitlyn at Skin Clinical Calgary: $185 for 3D Microblading w/ Optional Touchup. 4 Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- The Military Museums: $6.70 for Admission for One, $15.30 for Two, or Four People (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 30 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (June 30)
- Kaitlyn at Skin Clinical Calgary: $89 for Classic Eyelash Extensions. Four Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Thyme Out: $102 for One or $302 for Two Microneedling Sessions (Up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 1 Deals

- WestJet: Canada Seat Sale (Book by July 2)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day in Summer Sale (July 1-8)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (June 30 – July 1)
- Competitive Edge: $58.65 for Athletic Therapy Initial Assessment and Treatment ($190 Value)
- Reflective Beauty Boutique: $289 for Lip Blush (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Family Activities, Outdoor Recreation & More / Extra 20% Off Beauty, Activities, Restaurants & More (July 2-3)
- Pacini Calgary South: $32 for $40 Toward Italian Food (20% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $149 for Two, $225 for Three, or $289 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 3 Deals

- Glow Beauty Institute: $65 for Deep Pore Cleansing Facial (Up to 45% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 4-5)
- Lashious: $84.15 for Full Set of Classic Silk Eyelash Extensions or $93 for Two Classic Silk Fills (Up to 42% Off)
- YYC Detail: $47.20 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 5 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $84.15 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Up to 81% Off)
- Chickzy: $12 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink for Takeout (40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 6 Deals

- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (July 5-11)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: $145 for Front or Rear Brake Pad Replacement or $265 for Both (Up to 39% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $9 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (July 10)
- YYC Lash Tech: $52 for Cavitation, $90 for Radio-Frequency, or $68 for Laser Lipo Sessions. Six Options Available (Up to 30% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $228 for Three, $287 for Four, or $344 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 8 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 8)
- The Samosa House & Tiffin: $7 for $10 Worth of Indian Food or $10 for $16 for Large Juices for Takeout or Dine-In When Available (Up to 37% Off)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $14 for $20 Cash Value Towards All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet for Two Adults or More; Valid Any Day (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 9 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code (July 9-11)
- Michal Ofer Lifestyle & Wellness: $57.50 for One or $157 for Three Wellness and Nutrition Sessions (Up to 76% Off)
- S & V Motors: $109 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 10 Deals

- Skin Clinical: $52 for 45-Minute Diamond Microdermabrasion Acne Facial. 2 Options Available (Up to 45% Off)
- https://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2021/07/skin-clinical-52-for-45-minute-diamond-microdermabrasion-acne-facial-2-options-available-up-to-45-off.html

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 11 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants & More, 10% Off Getaways Promo Code (July 11)
- Q Body Spa: $139 for Chocolate Body Wrap with Coffee Scrub or $165 for Green Marine Chemical Peel with Eye Care (Up to 60% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $35.50 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Intimates & Men’s Basics (July 12)
- WTM Fitness: $55.35 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)
- OK Tire Chinook: $68 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 13 Deals

- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $63.20 for Infrared Sauna Wrap w/ Optional Reflexology and Scrub (Up to 47% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 14 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (July 14)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (July 14-15)
- Caribbean Delights 2 Go: $10 for $15 Worth of Caribbean/Soul Food and Drinks. Two Options Available.
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Canada Sale (Book by July 14)
- WestJet: 15% Off Canada Seat Sale (Book by July 14)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 75% Off Fine Jewellery, Up to 50% Off Watches (July 15)
- Avenue Salons: $39 for One, $115 for Three, or $185 for Five 60-Minute Aveda Facials (Up to 50% Off)
- My Beauty Concepts Spa: $40 for One or $101 for Three Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments or Chemical Peels (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $24.99 for Spiegelau Tumbler Set of 6 – Save $55 (July 16)
- Best Buy: Ultimate TV Sale (July 16-22)
- Advance Laser Clinic: $93 for Two or $164 for Four Laser-Acupressure Weight-Loss Therapy Sessions (Up to 53% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $148 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $284 for Two (Up to 40% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 16-17)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 20% Off Summer Clearance Promo Code
- Green Cleen Canada: $33 for Deep Cleaning for Three Wheelie Bins ($40 Value)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $34.42 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 18 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (July 18)
- Ipurity Spa Salon: $29 for Haircut, Shampoo, Blow-Dry & Style with Optional Partial or Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 19 Deals

- Canada Golf Card: $33.75 for One Canada Golf Card with Discounts to More Than 800 Courses ($64.05 Value)
- Optiks International: $16.40 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 20 Deals

- Calgary laser Health and Beauty Centre: $199 for Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Up to 75% Off)
- FloatLife: $39 for One or $79 for Two 90-Minute Floatation Sessions (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 21 Deals

- Holt Renfrew: The Holts Sale Continues – Up to 70% Off
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (July 21-22)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $75 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Touchup Sessions for a Small, $229 for Medium, or $289 for Large Area (Up to 55% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 22 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (July 22-26)
- Air Canada: Olympic-Sized Savings Across the Globe (Book by July 23)
- Allure Aesthetics: $29 for Removal of One, $50 for Two, or $69 for Three Skin Tags, Moles, Ruby Points, or Milias (Up to 54% Off)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $89 for Eyelash Extensions. 4 Options Available (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 23 Deals

- WestJet: Switch up the Scenery Sale (Book by July 23)
- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to 20% Off Promo Code (July 23-25)
- Glamaway Beauty: $31.20 for One Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 55% Off)
- Deka Lash Aspen Landing: $63.20 for One Full Set of TrueXpress™ or $111.20 for TrueVolume™ Eyelash Extensions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 24 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (July 24-25)
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)
- Hair Cru Salon: $48 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 25 Deals

- Roman Exteriors & Maintenance: $89 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $159 for Two-Story House (Up to 70% Off)
- Chickzy: $24 for Two Small, $29 for Medium, or $32 for Large Pizzas for Carryout. Three Options Available (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Fine Jewellery, Watches & Handbags (July 26)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 26-27)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $288 for Four or $420 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- Crowfoot Station Auto Service: $65 for Regular or Synthetic Oil Change Packages (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (July 27)
- Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Fight Club: $18.45 for One, $36.45 for Two, or $45.45 for Three Months of Unlimited Kids Karate Classes (Up to 89% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $9.60 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Kitchen Essentials (July 28)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $40 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 47% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 29 Deals

- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $62 for 60- or $127.75 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $105 for 60-Minute Hot-Stone Massage (Up to 30% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $29.25 for One Shellac or $21.88 for Regular Manicure, or $72 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 30 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $100 Off Promo Code (July 30 – Aug 5)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (July 29-30)
- Advantage Garage Doors: $10 for $50 Toward Single Spring, $20 for $100 for Double Spring, or $30 for $150 for Double Spring and Cable Replacement (Up to 80% Off)
- CD Therapeutics: $58 for 60- or $72 for 90-Minute Massage of Choice with Optional Cupping. Two Options (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 31 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (July 31)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Until Aug 5)
- Allure Aesthetics: $59 for Four Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 75% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: $55 for Ultimate Detox and Relaxation Package with 30- or $80 for 60-minute Massage (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 1)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $69 for One or $179 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 29% Off)
- Coco’s Esthetics: $36 for One Men’s Brazilian or $39.20 for Back and Chest Wax (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 2 Deals

- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $62 for 60- or $115 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $95 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage (Up to 30% Off)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $45 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 2 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 2-29)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Aug 3-4)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $75 for Six Laser Hair Removal on Small, $165 for Medium, $265 for Large, or $365 for X-Large Area (Up to 75% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $147 for Classic Interior or $199 for Premium Clean (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 4 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 3-4)
- Glow Beauty Institute: $52 for European Facial with Optional Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 56% Off)
- Calgary Medic Laser: $121.60 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $225.60 for Medium, or $309.60 for Large Area (Up to 89% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 5 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Aug 5-6)
- Gem & Mineral Show: $6 for One or $10 for Two Single-Day General-Admission Tickets (Up to 37% Off)
- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $59 for 60- or $85 for 90-Minute Massage (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 6 Deals

- Calgary Medispa: $600 for One SculpSure Treatment on One Area. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 7 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 7-8)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Aug 5-8)
- Moroccan Tent Restaurant: $40 for $50 Toward Moroccan Food and Drinks. Four Options Available (Up to 20% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Kids’ Styles and Toys (Aug 8)
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $26.40 for One or $44 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 56% Off)
- VR Life: $39 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $44 for Three, or $60 for Four (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 9 Deals

- Air Canada: Gold Medal Savings (Book by Aug 10)
- Calgary Hearing Aid and Audiology: $78.50 for a Hearing-Aid-Upgrade Package ($185 Value)
- Kunda Body: $85 for One or $245 for Three 60-Minute Swedish Deep Tissue Energy Massages (Up to 18% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 10 Deals

- WestJet: Fall Sale – Extra 15% Off Already Reduced Sale Fares (Book by Aug 11)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Bedding, Bath & More (Aug 10)
- Simply Golf: $25 for One Putter Fitting or $59 for One Club Swing Analysis with Launch Monitor Session (Up to 37% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $69 for One 60-Minute Deep-Tissue (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 11 Deals

- Kunda Body: $65 for One- or $185 for Three-Hour Holistic Relaxation Massage (Up to 35% Off)
- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $8.50 for Two Weeks of Vibration Therapy & Choice of Add-On Service ($125 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 12 Deals

- WestJet: The Neighbourly Sale – 15% Off Discount Code to US (Book by Aug 13)
- Ceroc Calgary: $32 for Five Classes and Membership for One or $48 for Two (Up to 65% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $32 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 13 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Aug 13)
- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights to the US Promotional Code (Book by Aug 13)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $56.50 for One or $114 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 61% Off)
- Competitive Edge: $69 for Athletic Therapy Initial Assessment and Treatment ($190 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 13 Deals

- Minhas Micro Brewery: $30 for Meal and Beer for Two or $53 for Four (Up to 20% Off)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $44 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 82% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 14 Deals

- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Aug 13-19)
- Hudson’s Bay: Extra 20% Off Clearance Promo Code (Aug 14-26)
- Q Body Spa: $143.20 for Swedish Massage, $119.20 for Facial Lymphatic Drainage Massage, $207.20 for Purifying Facial, and More (Up to 52% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $9.90 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 16 Deals

- Sport Chek: Spend & Get Event – Spend $125, Get $30 Gift Card (Until Aug 18)
- Maria Luisa Spa: $64 for Facial Microdermabrasion or $94 for Basic Facial (Up to 14% Off)
- Pacini Calgary South: $32 for $40 Toward Italian Food (20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Jewellery, Watches & Handbags + Up to 70% Off Luggage (Aug 17)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Aug 16-17)
- Drycleaning by Dave: $306 for Bridal-Gown Cleaning and Preservation ($599 Value)
- Thyme Out: $271 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)
- WestJet: Take Me Away Sale (Book by Aug 19)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 18 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets (Aug 18)
- Air Canada: Limited-time sale (Book by Aug 19)
- Beach Cope and Spa: $35 for One Pedicure with Hot Stones or $29 for Organic Foot Scrub and Foot Massage (Up to 36% Off)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $207.20 for Powder Fill Permanent Make-Up for Brows or $$125.60 for Eyeliner (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 19 Deals

- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $69 for One, $135 for Two, or $195 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 72% Off)
- Fire Escape: $9.45 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 20 Deals

- OK Tire: $205 for Maintenance Package with Oil Change and More. Two Options Available (Up to 37% Off)
- DC Dance Club: $258 for 36-Hours of Latin, Ballroom, or Swing Dance Lessons for One Person or $413 for a Couple (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 21 Deals

- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $161 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (46% Off)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $90 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $160 for Medium, or Large Area (Up to 85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Clothing, Outerwear & Activewear (Aug 22)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until Sept 1)
- Calgary Laser Health and Beauty Centre: $523 for One or $942 for Two Cold-Laser Lipo Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 68% Off)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $180 for Microblading Session with Optional 30-Day Touchup (Up to 57% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 22-23)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 22 Deals

- Best Buy: Ultimate Laptop Sale (Until Aug 26)
- WeHealth: $31.60 for One or $87.20 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 61% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $136 for Two, $180 for Three, or $263.50 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 23 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Bedding & Bath (Aug 24)
- DC Dance Club: $49.50 for Six Hours of Salsa and Merengue Group Classes ($90 Value)
- Obra Prima Capoeira: $45 for Five or $75 for Ten Capoeira classes for One Child Aged 5–12 (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 25 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Aug 24-25)
- White Smile BC: $67.50 for One or $103 for Two Blue-LED Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 57% Off)
- Pannu’s Beauty Rejuvenation and Laser: $199 for Three Tattoo-Removal Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 26 Deals

- WestJet: Canada for Less Sale – Extra 15% Off Base Fares (Book by Aug 26)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Aug 26-27)
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $14.25 for Two or $32 for Four Class Passes to Kids’ Yoga (Up to 55% Off)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: $26.10 for Semi- or $52.20 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change w/ Inspection (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 27 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $300 Off Promo Code (Until Sept 6)
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Savings up to 50% Off (Aug 26 – Sept 8)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $75.65 for One or $211.65 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 58% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 28 Deals

- Avalon Salon & Spa: $36.50 for One or $72 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 29 Deals

- Shine Beauty Studio: $59 for Anti Aging Facial Treatment. Six Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- Backlash Beauty: $80 for Eyebrow Lamination and Tinting or $90 for Eyelash Lift and Tinting Treatment (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 30 Deals

- The Skinny Spa: $250.75 for One, $969.50 for Four, or $1,369.50 for Six Ssculpt Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 69% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $21.60 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 31 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Aug 31 – Sept 1)
- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 30 – Sept 12)
- Best Buy: Labour Day Sale – Early Release
- FloatLife: $23 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $33 for Two (Up to 37% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $59 for One or $175 for Three Purifying Facials, or 89 for One 24k Gold Facial (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 1 Deals

- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $115 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $95 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage (Up to 30% Off)
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Dinner with Comedy Show for Two. Through 12/30/21 (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 2 Deals

- Allure Aesthetics: $33.15 for One Diamond-Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 66% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $118.15 for Chocolate Body Wrap with Coffee Scrub or $155 for Green Marine Chemical Peel with Eye Care (Up to 66% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 3 Deals

- Magic Past 2: $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 73% Off)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $34.50 for Pedicure for One or $67 for Two (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 4 Deals

- Bellezza Beauty Salon: $45 for 1, $89 for 2, or $109 for 3 Blowouts, Scalp Massages, Styles From Guitana and Vickie (Upto 54%Off)
- S&V Motors: $40 for Conventional or $70 for Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 5 Deals

- Allure Aesthetics: $36 for One or $136 for Three Acne Treatment (Up to 70% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 5-6)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 6 Deals

- AB Glow Studio: $105 for 30-Minute In-Office Teeth-Whitening Session for One or $189 for Two (Up to 46% Off)
- Calgary MediSpa: $60 for One IPL Photofacial or $69 for Hollywood Carbon Peel (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 7 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off (Sept 6-7)
- EtolieSkin: $109 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on Small, $249 for Medium, $349 for Large, or $449 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 70% Off)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets (Sept 8)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $75 for One or $225 for Three Photofacial Sessions (Up to 50% Off)
- Calgary MediSpa: $45 for One or $139 for Three Customized Chemical Peels (Up to 70% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 9 Deals

- Allure Aesthetics: $38.25 for One Customized Chemical Peeling (Up to 61% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $200.60 for One or $373.50 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 46% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 10 Deals

- Calgary Medispa: $74.90 for One or $144.90 for Two 30-Minute Laser Lipo Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centres: $119 for Massage with Facial, Infrared Sauna, or Cupping (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 11 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $36 for One Brazilian Waxing Session. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $185 for Two Microneedling Sessions for Full Face and Neck or $354.50 for Four for Full Face (Up to 69% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 12 Deals

- Completely Customized Esthetics: $50.15 for One 30- or $67.15 for 60-Minute Energizing or 60-Minute Hydrating Facial (Up to 58% Off)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $69 for One or $168 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Kids’ Clothing, Up to 20% Off Shoes & Toys (Sept 13)
- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 13-26)
- Kunda Body: $99 for One or $180 for Two 60-Minute Intuitive Psychosomatic Release Massages (Up to 43% Off)
- Caribbean Delights 2 Go: $10 for $15 Worth of Caribbean/Soul Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 14 Deals

- WestJet: Canada for Less Sale – Extra 20% Off Already Reduced Fares across Canada (Book by Sept 14)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 14-15)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $51 for One or $152 for Three Deep-Pore Facials (Up to 49% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: $25 Off Your $150+ Purchase Promo Code (Until Sept 30)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $25.50 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (87% Off)
- S & V Motors: $95.92 for Tire Change of Four Tires with Front-End Inspection and More (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 16 Deals

- Forever Lasers: $95 for One, $208 for Three HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 59% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 17 Deals

- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $69 for One, $135 for Two, or $195 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 72% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $78.50 for Air Conditioner Tune-Up ($200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 18 Deals

- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $45.20 for One or $91.20 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 69% Off)
- D&M Treatments: $79.20 for One or $176 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 19 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 16-20)
- WestJet: Save on Over 90 Destinations (Book by Sept 20)
- Air Canada: Limited-time sale (Book by Sept 20)
- DC Dance Club: Up to 56% Off Dance Classes
- Hair Cru Salon: $48 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Sept 19-20)
- Hudson’s Bay: It’s Baby Week
- Victoire Day Spa: $129 for Two or $229 for Four Spider Vein Treatments on One Small Area (Up to 42% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $149 for Two, $225 for Three, or $289 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 21 Deals

- Air Canada: 15% Off Flights to the US Promotional Code (Book by Sept 22)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 21-22)
- Sahar Permanent Makeup: $52 for One or $95.20 for Two 60-Minute VIP Facials (Up to 63% Off)
- NuCurves Lipolaser: $182.40 for Three, $229.60 for Four, or $275.20 for Five Lipo-Laser Treatments with Whole-Body Vibration (Up to 77% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 22 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Jewellery, Watches & Handbags, Up to 75% Off Luggage (Sept 22)
- Paint Escape: $20 for Painting Workshop for One or $36 for Two People (Up to 55% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $50 for Gold, $185 for Diamond, or $345 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 23 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Jewellery, Watches & Handbags, Up to 75% Off Luggage (Sept 23)
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Sept 23-24)
- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $37.50 for One or $94 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Up to 71% Off)
- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $65 for Assessment, Adjustment, and Three Optional Visits (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 24 Deals

- Marble Slab Creamery: $34 for Large Ice Cream Cake or Three Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (Up to 24% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 25 Deals

- Redox Wellness: $25 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $39 for Two (Up to 28% Off)
- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $62 for 60- or $115 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $95 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 26 Deals

- Skin Clinical: $215 for One Eyebrow Featherin or Nano Brows Session. Four Options Avaialable (Up to 52% Off)
- The Military Museums: $7.20 for Admission for One, $13.60 for Two, or Four People (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 27 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off (Sept 27-28)
- https://www.calgarydealsblog.com/202...ept-27-28.html
- MoDerm Laser & Aesthetics: $99 for Facial Treatments. Seven Options Available (Up to 34% Off)
- Chickzy: $24 for Two Small, $29 for Medium, or $32 for Large Pizzas for Carryout. Three Options Available (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 28 Deals

- Skin Clinical: $79 for One 60-Minute Acne, Hydrating, or Brightening Facial. Six Options Available (Up to 54% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $49.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 29 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 27 – Oct 24)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Sept 29-30)
- rejuve! Health & Wellness: $59 for Advanced Personalized or $69 for Luxury Facial (Up to 50% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $32 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 30 Deals

- Ignite Your Inner Potential: $76 for One 60- or $137.60 for 120-Minute Life-Coaching Session (Up to 78% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $20 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 1 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to 20% Off Promo Code (Oct 1-3)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until Oct 13)
- Josette Art Gallery: $29 for Canvas Paint Night for One, $59 for Two, or $119 for Four (Up to 27% Off)
- Alexis Laser: $125 for Radio-Frequency Skin Tightening Session for Face, $99 for Jawline & Neck, or $89 for Small Area (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 2 Deals

- Redox Wellness: $49 for One or $97 for Two 75-Minute Float Sessions in a Premium Float Room (Up to 25% Off)
- Simply Golf: $25 for One Putter Fitting or $59 for One Club Swing Analysis with Launch Monitor Session (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 3 Deals

- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $24 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 3-4)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 4 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets (Oct 4)
- Best Buy: Ultimate Appliance Event – Buy More, Save More
- Repairboyz: $49 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $178 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 40% Off)
- Advance Laser Clinic: $93 for Two or $164 for Four Laser-Acupressure Weight-Loss Therapy Sessions (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 5 Deals

- Air Canada: Save on Canada and the US (Book by Oct 6)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Shoes & Boots (Oct 5)
- Resurface: $120 for One or $235 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 53% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $95 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $99.50 for Small, or $156 for Medium Area (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 6 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Bedding & Bath (Oct 6)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 6-7)
- Tiella Beauty: $52.80 for Tiella, Acrylic, or Gel Full Set or $59 for Acrylic Powder or Gel Overlay (Up to 44% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $9.90 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Clothing (Oct 7)
- Air Canada: A World of Savings (Book by Oct 14)
- Medical Aesthetics and Organic Spa: $61.50 for One, $156 for Three, or $271 for Five Anti-Aging or Anti-Acne Treatments (Up to 65% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $23.20 for Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 8 Deals

- Chevrolet Buick GMC Cadillac Certified Service: $83.50 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change and Vehicle Health Check. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 9 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 8-9)
- Best Buy: 20 Years of Tech Sale
- The Skinny Spa: $225 for 3, or $339 for 5 60-Minute Laser-Lipo and 10-Minute Cavitation Treatments (Up to 86% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $179 for Swedish Massage, $149 for Facial Lymphatic Drainage Massage, $259 for Purifying Facial, and More (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 10 Deals

- Calgary Laser Health & Beauty Centre: $89 for One, $169 for Two, or $239 for Three Hollywood Peels (Up to 77% Off)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $128.80 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 11 Deals

- The Olympic Oval: $9 for Recreational Public Skating with optional skate rental. Six Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $32 for One Shellac or $24 for Regular Manicure, or $72 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 12 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 11-12)
- DC Dance Club: $36 for Youth Hip-Hop, Latin and Ballroom, or Break-Dancing Classes. Two Options Available (57% Off)
- OK Tire: $95 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 13 Deals

- WestJet: Sale Extended – Get Going Sale (Book by Oct 14)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 13-14)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $7 for $10 Towards Ice-Cream Treats or $26 for One Medium Cake for Dine-In and Takeout (Up to 30% Off)
- Pacini Calgary South: $25.60 for $40 Toward Italian Food (36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 14 Deals

- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Savings up to 60% Off (Oct 14-20)
- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More on Designer Brands – Up to $300 Off Promo Code (Until Oct 17)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $59 for 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic (Up to 41% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $90 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Up to 55% Off Sitewide
- Tamas EyeCare: $29 for $200 Value Towards Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (85% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 16 Deals

- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $60 for One or $180 for Three IPL Skin-Tightening Treatments (Up to 60% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $11.50 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 17 Deals

- Canadian Mindfulness Reserach Center: $60 for 5 or $108 for 10 Group Meditation Class Pass (Up to 64% Off)
- Extreme Pita: $19.98 for Pita Wraps, Salads, and Fresh Fruit Smoothies (33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 18 Deals

- D&M Treatments: $59 for Acupuncture or $105 for Cosmetic Facial Acupuncture Initial Assessment and Treatment (Up to 54% Off)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: $30 for Semi- or $60 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change w/ Inspection (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 18 Deals

- Bellus Beauty Bar: $422 for One TruSculpt iD Session for One, $1,265 for Three, or $2,530 for Six Paddles (Up to 35% Off)
- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $8.50 for Two Weeks of Vibration Therapy & Choice of Add-On Service ($125 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 19 Deals

- BearBytes Photography: $99 for 90-Minute Boudoir Session with Five Edited Digital Photos ($300 Value)
- VR Life: $39 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $44 for Three, or $60 for Four (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Oct 20-21)
- rejuve! Health & Wellness: $169 for Infrared Body Wraps with Lash Extensions or $79 for Infrared Sauna (Up to 43% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $30 for Meal and Beer for Two or $53 for Four (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 22 Deals

- William Martin at Design Your Life: $80 for One or $200 for Three 60-Minute Deep-Tissue Therapeutic Massage (Up to 52% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $21 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 80% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Oct 18-22)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 23 Deals

- MV Wellness: Up to 35% Off on Massage – Custom
- Chickzy: $9.60 for $20 Worth of Food and Drink for Takeout (52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 24 Deals

- Alignment King Auto Services: $48 for Conventional or $96 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 20% Off)
- Brushing and Beyond: $105 for Furnace & Duct Cleaning & Sanitizing w/ Optional Dryer Vent Cleaning (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 25 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 25 – Nov 7)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Bedding & Bath (Oct 25)
- Sylvan Lake Medi Spa: $84 for Laser Hair Removal on Upper Lip, $150 for Underarms, $325 for Lower Leg, or $420 for Brazilian Area (Up to 30% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $129 for Gold, or $189 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 24% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 26 Deals

- Muscle Relief Inc.: Up to 24% Off on Therapeutic Massage
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 27 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off (Oct 26-27)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Oct 26-27)
- The Wax Shop: $25 for Exterior Wash, $120 for Interior and Exterior or $240 for Complete Motorcycle Detail (Up to 50% Off)
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $32 for Five or $40 for Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 77% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 28 Deals

- The Royal Den of Hair Connoisseurs: $39 for Hair Services. Two Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 29 Deals

- Annie Dzhura Luxury Lash Studio: $90 for Eyelash Extensions. Six Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: $600 for One SculpSure Treatment on One Area. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 30 Deals

- Annie Dzhura Luxury Lash Studio: $54 for Brow and Lash Services. Four Options Available (Up to 31% Off)
- Caribbean Delights 2 Go: $8 for $15 Worth of Caribbean/Soul Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 31 Deals

- Hanna Hair Design: Up to 55% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut
- YYC Detail: $48.97 for Car Detailing Services. Four Options Available (Up to 38% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 1 Deals

- Eminent Wellness: Up to 45% Off on Acupuncture
- DC Dance Club: $49.50 for Six Hours of Salsa and Merengue Group Classes ($90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 2 Deals

- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $39.20 for Dermaplaning Treatment. Six Options Available (Up to 59% Off)
- Prema Wellness Centres: $95.20 for Massage with Facial, Infrared Sauna, or Cupping (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 3 Deals

- Roman Exteriors and Maintenance: $350 for Christmas Light Installation for Bungalow or $450 for 2-Story House (Up to 22% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $19.55 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 4 Deals

- North West Vibrational Acupuncture & Massage: $70 for Massage and Acupuncture. Four Options Available (Up to 30% Off)
- Redox Wellness: $27 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $42 for Two (Up to 22% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 5 Deals

- We Do Esthetics: $205 for Relaxation Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 21% Off)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $55 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 78% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 6 Deals

- Flirt Hair and Spa: $75 for One or $160 for Two Deep-Cleansing European Facials (Up to 40% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $32 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 7 Deals

- Alignment King Auto Services: $200 for Coolant Flush Service or $112 for Insurance Inspection (Up to 20% Off)
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $26 for 5, $51 for 10, $40.50 for One Month of Unlimited Capoeira Classes (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 8 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 8-21)
- GROUPON: Sitewide Sale – Extra 20% Off Local Deals, 10% Off Goods & Getaways Promo Code (Nov 8)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Buy 1 Get 1 Free Levi’s & Buffalo David Bitton Denim & Clothing (Nov 8)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Nov 4-8)
- Flirt Hair and Spa: $24 for for Bikini Line Wax, $12 for Underarm Wax, or $35 for Both (Up to 41% Off)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 9 Deals

- WestJet: One Day Only – Save 20% Off Base Fares Discount Code (Book by Nov 9)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 65% Off Fine Jewellery (Nov 9)
- Kalinka: Up to 48% Off on Box of Eucalyptus Or Mix Set
- OK Tire Chinook: $59.16 for Conventional or $73.95 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 70% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 10 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Nov 10)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $249.99 for Cuisinart 6.5 Quart Stand Mixer + Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets (Nov 10)
- SkinCare Laser Centre: Up to 50% Off on Facial
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 11 Deals

- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $69 for One, $135 for Two, or $195 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 72% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $240 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $355 for Two (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 12 Deals

- No Doubt Beauty: Up to 40% Off on Permanent Makeup
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 13 Deals

- No Doubt Beauty: Up to 48% Off on Eyelash Perm
- Magic Past 2: $99 for Six Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 73% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 14 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $299.99 for Global Seido Knife Block Set + Up to 70% Off Other Kitchen Items (Nov 14)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 14-15)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Month Early Access – Beat the Rush
- Devotion Beauty: Up to 30% Off on Eyebrow Shaping
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $90.40 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – $99 Coats by Calvin Klein & Guess + Up to 50% Off Other Coats for the Family (Nov 15)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $21.60 for or Large Ice Cream Cake or $27.20 for Three Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (Up to 48% Off)
- Optiks International: $18 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 50% Off Family Sleepwear and Kid’s Clothing + Up to 30% Off Toys (Nov 16)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Nov 15-21)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $99 for One or $299 for Three Radio Frequency Skin Tightening Sessions (Up to 66% Off)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $75 for Six Laser Hair Removal on Small, $165 for Medium, $265 for Large, or $365 for X-Large Area (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 17 Deals

- Devotion Beauty: Up to 20% Off on Eyelash Extensions
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $161 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 18 Deals

- Air Canada: Black Friday Sale – Save up to 20% Off All Destinations (Book by Nov 28)
- Walmart: Black Friday Early Deals (Nov 17-25)
- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to 20% Off Promo Code (Nov 17-18)
- Rejuvenesse: $124 for Hydration or Anti-Aging Deluxe Hydrofacial (Up to 51% Off)
- Oishii Sushi: $9.90 for $20 Towards a Japanese Meal for Two (50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 19 Deals

- Best Buy: Black Friday Sale – The Sale of the Season Starts Now
- Hudson’s Bay: Black Friday Sale Starts Early – Save up to 70% Off (Nov 19-25)
- WestJet: Black Friday Sneak Peek Sale (Book by Nov 22)
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Event On Now – Up to 60% Off
- No Doubt Beauty: Up to 39% Off on Eyelash Extensions
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 20 Deals

- Zombie Scavengers: $19 for Survival Scavenger Hunt for One, $37 for Two, or $49 for Three Teams (Up to 61% Off)
- rejuve! Health & Wellness: $59 for Advanced Personalized or $69 for Luxury Facial (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 21 Deals

- HVAC Duct Cleaning Services: $79.20 for Air-Duct Cleaning ($136 Value)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $207.20 for Powder Fill Permanent Make-Up for Brows or $$125.60 for Eyeliner (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 22 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 22-28)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: Up to 44% Off on Oil Change – Full Service
- Allure Aesthetics: $36 for One or $119.20 for Three Acne Treatment (Up to 70% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 23 Deals

- Haneen Esthetics: $80 for One, $155 for Two, or $240 for Three Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 35% Off)
- Sahar Permanent Makeup: $65 for One or $119 for Two 60-Minute VIP Facials (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 24 Deals

- Fitness Canada Physio and Massage Center: $65 for One 60-Minute Trauma Relief Massage (Up to 51% Off)
- Pacini Calgary South: $32 for $40 Toward Italian Food (20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 25 Deals

- Black Friday 2021 (Nov 26) and Cyber Monday 2021 (Nov 29) Coming Soon!
- WestJet: Black Friday’s Escape to Great Sale (Book by Nov 28)
- Marble Slab Creamery Royal Oak: Up to 24% Off on Cake (Bakery & Dessert Parlor)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $76 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $79.60 for Small, or $124.80 for Medium Area (Up to 72% Off)
- GROUPON: Black Friday Deals are Here – Up to 75% Off Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 25-26)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Black Friday! 
Friday, November 26 Deals

- Black Friday 2021: Best Black Friday Deals and Sales (Nov 26)
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday Sale (Nov 26-28)
- Costco.ca: Black Friday Savings
- Apple: Black Friday 4-Day Shopping Event (Nov 26-29)
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Biggest Bonus Redemption of Year (Nov 26-Dec 1)
- Canadian Tire: Red Thursday & Black Friday – Lowest Prices of the Year (Nov 25-28)
- Toys R Us: Black Friday – Up to 50% Off (Nov 25 – Dec 1)
- Lululemon.com: Black Friday
- GAP, Banana Republic, Old Navy: Black Friday – Save up to 50% Off (Nov 23-27)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 27 Deals

- Black Friday Weekend 2021: Best Black Friday Deals (Nov 27-28)
- GROUPON: Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Nov 27)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $29 for One or $55 for Two Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 57% Off)
- Q Body Spa: $139 for Chocolate Body Wrap with Coffee Scrub or $165 for Green Marine Chemical Peel with Eye Care (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 28 Deals

- Victoire Day Spa: $39 for One Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Cyber Monday!
Monday, November 29 Deals

- Cyber Monday 2021: Best Cyber Monday Deals & Sales (Nov 29, 2021)
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals (Nov 29)
- Walmart Canada: Cyber Week Deals – Online Only (Nov 28 – Dec 1)
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 29 – Dec 2)
- Hudson’s Bay: Cyber Monday – Save up to 70% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 29-30)
- Costco: Cyber Monday Savings – Online Only (Nov 29)
- Air Canada: Cyber Monday – Up to 30% Off Bookings Promotional Code (Nov 29)
- WestJet: Cyber Monday – 25% Off Select Base Fares (Nov 29)
- GROUPON: Cyber Monday – Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Nov 29)
- Sport Chek: Cyber Monday Event – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 29)
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Cyber Monday – Get 45K PC Optimum Bonus Points Spend $125+ Online (Nov 29)
- Chapters Indigo: Cyber Monday Online Exclusives – Up to 30% Off (Nov 29-30)
- Staples: Cyber Monday Sale + Free Shipping (Nov 29)
- Gap, Banana Republic, & Old Navy: Cyber Monday – Up to 60% Off (Nov 29)
- Lululemon.com: Cyber Monday + Free Shipping

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 30 Deals

- Haneen Esthetics: $65 for Facial or Skin Treatments. Eight Options Available (Up to 53% Off)
- Allure Aesthetics: $149 for Two, $225 for Three, or $289 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 1 Deals

- GROUPON: Cyber Week – Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 1)
- Hudson’s Bay: Back to Black Friday Sale – Save up to 70% Off (Dec 1-2)
- Flirt Hair and Spa: $15 for 10-, $70 for 100-, or $95 for 200-Minute UV-Tanning Session (Up to 40% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $288 for Four or $420 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 2 Deals

- GROUPON: Cyber Week – Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 2)
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale – Last Chance for Savings (Nov 29 – Dec 2)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $25 for One or $45 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 35% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $50 for Gold, $185 for Diamond, or $345 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 3 Deals

- Marble Slab Creamery: $26 for $32.99 Towards One Medium Ice-Cream Cake for Dine-In and Takeout (21% Off)
- Kunda Body: $65 for One- or $185 for Three-Hour Holistic Relaxation Massage (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 4 Deals

- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $7 for One or $21 for Three Eyebrow Threading or Waxing Sessions (Up to 30% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 5 Deals

- Beauty Studio & Skin Therapy: $63.20 for One or $156 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 78% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $11.20 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 6 Deals

- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)
- European Facials And Company: $149 for One CoolPlus Session for Small, $219 for Medium, or $399 for Large Area (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 7 Deals

- Nuad Thai therapeutic: Up to 44% Off on Foot Reflexology Massage
- Spice Wellness – Calgary: $10 for Two Weeks of Vibration Therapy & Choice of Add-On Service ($125 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 8 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Dec 6 – Jan 2)
- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – Up to 65% Off Fine Jewellery + Online Only up to 75% Off Fine Jewellery (Dec 8-9)
- Shine Beauty Studio: Up to 50% Off on Microdermabrasion
- S&V Motors: $32.80 for Conventional or $57.40 for Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 63% Off)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 8-9)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 9 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – Up to 60% Off Sleepwear for the Family + 30% Off Slippers (Dec 9-10)
- Skinsolution and Wellness: Up to 65% Off on Laser Hair Removal
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $158.40 for Two Microneedling Sessions for Full Face and Neck or $304 for Four for Full Face (Up to 73% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 10 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – $179.99 for Mikasa Payton 48-Piece Dinnerware Set (Reg. $800) + Up to 70% Off Kitchen (Dec 10-11)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Dec 9-12)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $375 for Semi-Permanent Blush-Lip Makeup or $150 for Photo Rejuvenation for Full Face (Up to 33% Off)
- OK Tire: $205 for Maintenance Package with Oil Change and More. Two Options Available (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 11 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – $39.99 for Distinctly Home Flannel Queen Sheet Set + Up to 60% Off Other Bedding & Bath (Dec 11-12)
- Annie Dzhura Luxury Lash Studio: $41 for Esthemax Express Facial (8% Off)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $69 for One or $179 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – Up to 60% Off Outerwear, Up to 50% Off Hats, Scarves & Gloves (Dec 12-13)
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 12)
- CRESCENT HEIGHTS OPTOMETRY: $29 for $200 Toward Frames and Prescription Lenses (85% Off)
- rejuve! Health & Wellness: $135.20 for Infrared Body Wraps with Lash Extensions or $63.20 for Infrared Sauna (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 13 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – Up to 40% Off Intimates & Basics (Dec 13-14)
- Alignment King Auto Services: $22 for Tire Change and Balance for Small/Mid-Size Vehicle or $36 for SUV/Truck (Up to 20% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $32 for One Shellac or $24 for Regular Manicure, or $72 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 14 Deals

- Groupon.com: Beauty & Wellness Week – Extra 25% Off Beauty, Spas, Fitness & More Promo Code (Dec 13-14)
- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – Up to 50% Off Kids’ & Baby Clothing, Up to 30% Off Toys & Baby Gear (Dec 14-15)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Dec 13-19)
- No Doubt Beauty: Up to 38% Off on HydraFacial
- VR Life: $39 for One-Hour Virtual Reality Experience for Two, $44 for Three, or $60 for Four (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 15 Deals

- Psychic Visions by Audrey: $23.20 for Psychic or Tarot Card Reading via Phone or Facetime (Up to 76% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $9.20 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: 2 Days Only – $59.99 for Distinctly Home Queen Sheet Set, Up to 60% Off Other Bedding & Bath (Dec 16-17)
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $80.19 for 3.5 or $126 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Groupon Day! Extra 30% Off Promo Code (Dec 17)
- Hudson’s Bay: Pre-Boxing Day Sale – Up to 70% Off
- CLUESOLVERS Online Adventures: $44 for Outside Clue-Solving. Three Options Available (Up to 25% Off)
- Alexis Laser: $95 for One or $185 for Two HydraFacials (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 18 Deals

- Best Buy: Last-Minutes Shopping Sale – Early Boxing Day Deals on Now
- Hudson’s Bay: Designer Sale – Up to 70% Off Clearance
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: Up to 20% Off on Teeth Whitening – In-Office – Branded (Beyond, Power)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon: $36 for 1, $71.20 for 2, or $87.20 for 3 Blowouts, Scalp Massages, Styles From Guitana and Vickie (Upto 63%Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 19 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 19)
- North Sea Fish & Farms: $74.90 for One Mixed-Pack or Solid-Case of Cedar-Bay Planked Salmon (Up to 37% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 20 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 20)
- At Hangs: Up to 30% Off on Nail Salon – Mani-Pedi
- Repairboyz: $49 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $178 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 21 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 21-22)
- Love Yola Eternal Sceince: Up to 44% Off on Facial – Chosen by Customer
- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 22 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $159 for Wrinkle-Reducing Cosmetic Injectable. Four Options Available (Up to 21% Off)
- Maria Luisa Spa: $51.20 for Facial Microdermabrasion or $75.20 for Basic Facial (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 23 Deals

- Boxing Day 2021 is Coming Soon on Sunday, December 26, 2021
- Beauty by Shinu: $24 for One, $42 for Two, or $63 for Three 30-Minute Eyelash Tints (Up to 30% Off)
- Eminent Wellness: Up to 45% Off on Acupuncture

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 24 Deals

- Walmart.ca: Boxing Week Deals (Dec 24-29)
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale
- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 24)
- DC Dance Club Calgary: $30 for 5 or $57.50 for 10 Dance Fusion Fitness Classes (Up to 61% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until Dec 29)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 25 Deals

- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Day Sale – Save up to 70% Off
- WestJet: Boxing Day – 25% Off All Destinations Discount Code (Book by Dec 28)
- Sport Chek: Boxing Day Event – 20% Off Promo Code (Dec 25-27)
- Pacini Calgary Southeast: $24 for $30 Worth of Italian Food for Dine-In Only (20% Off)
- Hanna Hair Design: Up to 64% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut
- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Dec 25)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Boxing Day!
Sunday, December 26 Deals

- Boxing Day 2021: Best Boxing Day Sales (Dec 26)
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Sale – 15% Off Promo Code (Book by Dec 28)
- Costco.ca: Boxing Week Savings
- Canadian Tire: Boxing Week Deals – Save up to 55% Off (Dec 23-30)
- The Source: Boxing Week Sale – Up to 50% Off (Dec 22-30)
- Toys R Us: Boxing Week Deals (Dec 23 – Jan 5)
- Holt Renfrew: Boxing Week Sale – Save up to 60% Off (Dec 24-31)
- Lululemon.com: Boxing Day Sale + Free Shipping
- Aritzia: Boxing Week Sale – Up to 50% Off Everything (Dec 24 – Jan 2)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 27 Deals

- Boxing Week 2021: Best Boxing Day Sales
- Groupon.com: Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Dec 26-27)
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Sale – 25% Off Promo Code (Book by Dec 28)
- Godiva’s Skin & Laser Clinic: $17 for Virtual Facial Consultation ($25 Value)
- Caribbean Delights 2 Go: $10 for $15 Worth of Caribbean/Soul Food and Drinks. Two Options Available (Up to 33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Boxing Day Sale Extended – Save up to 60% Off
- Alignment King Auto Services: Up to 24% Off on Tire Rotation
- Redox Wellness: $49 for One or $97 for Two 75-Minute Float Sessions in a Premium Float Room (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 29 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Dec 29-30)
- Alignment King Auto Services: Up to 25% Off on Wheel Alignment / Balancing
- Iconic Salon: $45 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 30 Deals

- Chickzy: $27 for Two Small, $32 for Medium, or $38 for Large Pizzas for Carryout. Three Options Available (Up to 20% Off)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 31 Deals

- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale – Last Chance for Savings (Until Dec 31)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Dec 30 – Jan 2)
- MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass: $18 for One 30-Class or $26 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $24 for Meal and Beer for Two or $42.40 for Four (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 1 Deals

- Happy New Year 2022!
- Backlash Beauty: $99 for One Microneedling Treatment ($150 Value)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $69 for One or $139 for Two Sugar Body Scrub with Relaxation Massage (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 2 Deals

- Calgary Medispa: $89 for One or $169 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 40% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $129 for Two or $229 for Four Spider Vein Treatments on One Small Area (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 3 Deals

- Bellus Beauty Bar: $144 for Laser Hair Removal. Six Options Available (Up to 20% Off)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $121.50 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $216 for Medium, or $281.70 for Large Area (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 4 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 3-16)
- WestJet: Today Only – New Year. New Savings (Book by Jan 4)
- Air Canada: New Year Sale (Book by Jan 11)
- LuciaEsthetics Ltd: Up to 57% Off on Exfoliating Facial
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $30.38 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 5 Deals

- Eminent Wellness: Up to 50% Off on Chiropractic Services
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 6 Deals

- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $65 for 60- or $95 for 90-Minute Massage (Up to 27% Off)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 7 Deals

- Above All Carpet and Upholstery: $41.50 for Carpet Cleaning. Four Options Available (Up to 63% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $32 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 8 Deals

- Ghassan Hair and Beauty Bar: Up to 35% Off on Salon – Hair Color / Highlights
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Dinner with Comedy Show for Two. Through 12/30/21 (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 9 Deals

- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $69 for One 60-Minute Deep-Tissue (Up to 41% Off)
- OK Tire Chinook: $68 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 10 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $12 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 36% Off)
- The Olympic Oval: $9 for Recreational Public Skating with optional skate rental. Six Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 11 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets (Jan 11)
- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off (Jan 11)
- WestJet: New Year Sale Extended (Book by Jan 11)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: Up to 34% Off on Brake Pad Replacement
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $19.09 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 12 Deals

- Groupon.com: Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Jan 12-13)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (Jan 12)
- Venture Motorworks: Up to 40% Off on Oil Change – Full Service
- S&V Motors: $40 for Conventional or $70 for Synthetic Oil and Filter Change (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 13 Deals

- Prime Auto Repair: $75 for Synthetic Oil Change with Multi-Point Inspection. 2 Options Available (Up to 48% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $90 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 14 Deals

- Calgary laser Health and Beauty Centre: $208 for Laser Tattoo Removal for Tattoos Up to 3, $313 for 6, or $418 for 10 Square Inches (Up to 66% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $40 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 15 Deals

- Psychic Readings By Spiritualist Monic: Up to 88% Off on Psychic/Astrology/Fortune Teller
- Hair Cru Salon: $38.40 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 16 Deals

- The Skinny Spa: $225 for Three, or $339 for Ten 60-Minute Laser-Lipo Treatments with 10-Minute Cavitation (Up to 86% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: $600 for One SculpSure Treatment on One Area. Two Options Available (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 17 Deals

- GROUPON: Extra 20% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Jan 16-17)
- Tulip Hair Salon And Spa: Up to 40% Off on Salon – Hair Color / Highlights
- Resurface: $42 for One or Two Customized Diamond Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 18 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 17-30)
- Save a Life by National Health Care Provider Solutions: $13 for Online Bloodborne Pathogens Certification Course (84% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: Up to 74% Off on Detoxification

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 19 Deals

- Allure Aesthetics: $23.20 for Removal of One, $40 for Two, or $55.20 for Three Skin Tags, Moles, Ruby Points, or Milias (Up to 63% Off)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $128.80 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 20 Deals

- Flirt Hair and Spa: $9.75 for 1 or $30 for 3 Brow-Threading Sessions or $22.75 for 1 Brow-Threading and -Tinting Session (Up to 35% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $59 for Silver, $129 for Gold, or $189 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 24% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 21 Deals

- Calgary Hearing Aid and Audiology: $78.50 for a Hearing-Aid-Upgrade Package ($185 Value)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 22 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 55% Off Furniture & Decor (Jan 22)
- Filthy Masters: $99 for Carpet Cleaning for Up to Three, $129 for Four, or $159 for Six Rooms (Up to 47% Off)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $89 for One or $249 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 23 Deals

- Loewen Cleaning Services LTD: $79 for Synthetic Rug Cleaning or $99 for Rug Dry Cleaning (Up to 33% Off)
- Nuad Thai therapeutic: Up to 44% Off on Foot Reflexology Massage

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 24 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 70% Off Clearance
- Mean Machine Customs: $129 for Window Tinting. Three Options Available (Up to 19% Off)
- Deka Lash Aspen Landing: $79 for One Full Set of TrueXpress™ or $139 for TrueVolume™ Eyelash Extensions (Up to 30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Clothing, Up to 75% Off Luggage (Jan 25)
- North West Vibrational Acupuncture & Massage: $70 for 60- or $90 for 90-Minute Vibrational Acupuncture Session (Up to 30% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 75% Off Cookware Sets, Up to 60% Off Kitchen (Jan 26)
- zen clinic: Up to 30% Off on Radio Frequency Skin Tightening
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 27 Deals

- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale – Save 20% on Canada, US, & Sun Destinations (Book by Jan 27)
- WestJet: 20% Off Discount Code (Book by Jan 27)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Bedding & Bath (Jan 27)
- Auto Hail Pros: $99 for $500 Towards Hail-Damage Repair (80% Off)
- White Smile BC: $67.50 for One or $103 for Two Blue-LED Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code (Jan 28-30)
- The Skinny Spa: $329 for One Cryolipolysis Fat-Freezing Treatment for One Area (78% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: $250 for One or $499 for Two Cryolipolysis Treatments for One Area (Up to 79% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 29 Deals

- Groupon.com: Up to an Extra 25% Off Promo Code (Jan 28-29)
- Spring Hill Chiropractic: Up to 20% Off on Chiropractic Services
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 30 Deals

- Macleod Optometry: $23.20 for $200 Worth of Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (88% Off)
- Luxor Optical: $19 for $220 Off Prescription Glasses and Sunglasses (91% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 31 Deals

- Q Body Spa CA: Up to 37% Off on Full Body Massage
- Lux Detail: $75 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $119 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 1 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 31 – Feb 27)
- Ultimate Beauty Salon and Barbershop: Up to 53% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut
- Madison’s 12|12: $11.50 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 2 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Fine Jewellery, Up to 30% Off Intimates, Basics & More (Feb 2)
- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks is Back!
- A&W Canada: $1 for Any Size Coffee (Until March 15)
- Village Hair Salon: Up to 60% Off on Salon – Hair Color / Highlights
- rejuve! Health & Wellness: $59 for Advanced Personalized or $69 for Luxury Facial (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 3 Deals

- GROUPON: Up to 75% Off on Activities, Dining, Beauty & Spa, Massages and More (Feb 3-4)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: Up to 69% Off on IPL Photo Facial
- The Wax Shop: $21.75 for Exterior Wash, $104.40 for Interior and Exterior or $226 for Complete Motorcycle Detail (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 4 Deals

- Air Canada: Gold Medal Savings that go Further (Book by Feb 10)
- Shine Beauty Studio: Up to 67% Off on Moisturizing Facial
- Marble Slab Creamery: $21.60 for or Large Ice Cream Cake or $27.20 for Three Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 5 Deals

- Divine Lily Silhouette: Up to 36% Off on Ultrasonic Fat Reduction
- Calgary Medispa: $74.90 for One or $144.90 for Two 30-Minute Laser Lipo Treatments. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 6 Deals

- Groupon.com: Extra 25% Off Activities, Restaurants, Beauty & More Promo Code (Feb 5-6)
- Marble Slab Creamery Royal Oak: Up to 19% Off on Milk Shakes (Bakery & Dessert Parlor)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – 53% Off GlucksteinHome 500-Thread Count Queen Sheet Set, Up to 60% Off Other Bedding & Bath, Up to $500 Off Mattresses (Feb 7)
- Calgary Air Heating and Cooling: $107 for Air Conditioner Tune-Up from Calgary Air Heating and Cooling ($149 Value)
- We Do Esthetics: $164 for Relaxation Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 8 Deals

- Glamaway Beauty: $31.20 for One Brazilian Sugaring Sessions (Up to 55% Off)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $40.50 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 9 Deals

- McDonald’s: $1 for Medium Premium Roast Iced or Hot Coffee, or $2 for Medium Latte or Cappuccino
- Ripe Tomato Pizza: $25 for Pizza for Takeout and Dine-In If Available. Three Options Available (Up to 42% Off)
- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $159 for Wrinkle-Reducing Cosmetic Injectable. Four Options Available (Up to 21% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 10 Deals

- Prestige MediSpa: $72 for 60- or $95 for 90-Minute Lymphatic Drainage Massage (Up to 24% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $49 for One Spa Facial (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 11 Deals

- Air Canada: Valentine’s Day Sale (Book by Feb 14)
- Prestige MediSpa: $149 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions on One Small, $249 for Medium, or $349 for Large Area (Up to 50% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $11.20 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 12 Deals

- WestJet: Love Is in the Air Sale (Book by Feb 14)
- Brushing & Beyond: Up to 55% Off on HVAC Cleaning
- Redox Wellness: $27 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $42 for Two (Up to 22% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 13 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $179 for Laser Hair Removal. Four Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Backlash Beauty: $80 for Eyebrow Lamination and Tinting or $90 for Eyelash Lift and Tinting Treatment (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 14 Deals

- Roman Exteriors & Maintenance: $89 for Gutter Cleaning for a One- or $159 for Two-Story House (Up to 70% Off)
- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $30 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 15 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Feb 15)
- WestJet: Love is in the Air Sale Extended (Book by Feb 16)
- Air Canada: Valentine’s Day Sale Extended (Book by Feb 16)
- Brow Baddie Co: Up to 50% Off on Permanent Makeup
- WeHealth: $31.60 for One or $87.20 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets, Up to 60% Off Other Kitchen Essentials (Feb 16)
- Thinkify Coaching: Up to 50% Off on Online Life Coach Consultant
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $79.20 for One or $239.20 for Three Radio Frequency Skin Tightening Sessions (Up to 73% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Shoes (Feb 17)
- Prestige MediSpa: $350 for Four or $699 for Eight Juvanesse Body-Contouring Treatments (Up to 50% Off)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 18 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spend More, Save More – Up to $50 Off Promo Code (Feb 18-21)
- Hera Medi Spa: $570 for Three Body-Contouring Sessions for Abdomen, $900 for Arms, Thighs, or Love Handles (Up to 52% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 19 Deals

- Provincial Car Care: Up to 26% Off on Exterior Car Detail – Wash/Wax
- Pacini Calgary Southeast: $19.20 for $30 Worth of Italian Food for Dine-In Only (36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 20 Deals

- OneTwoClean: Up to 53% Off on Carpet Cleaning
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 21 Deals

- Alignment King Auto Services: $48 for Conventional or $96 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 20% Off)
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $45 for Cupping or $49 for Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, February 22 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Extra 15% Off Select Clothing (Feb 22)
- Psychic Superior: Up to 75% Off on Online Tarot Card Reading
- Devotion Beauty: Up to 18% Off on Eyelash Extensions

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, February 23 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Men’s Styles (Feb 23)
- Hera Medi Spa: $136 for One or $249 for Two Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 33% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $185 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $355 for Two (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, February 24 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – $19.99 for Serta 2-Pack Pillow, Up to 60% Off Pillows, Duvets, Bedding & Bath (Feb 24)
- Kyle Miller Golf Inc: Up to 65% Off on Online Personal Trainer
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, February 25 Deals

- Logix Hair Marda Loop: Up to 50% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, February 26 Deals

- Swisscare Salon & Spa: $207.35 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Six Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio and Massage Center: $52 for One 60-Minute Trauma Relief Massage (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, February 27 Deals

- Hera Medi Spa: $240 for One, $480 for Two, or $720 for Three HydraFacials (Up to 20% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $24 for Meal and Beer for Two or $42.40 for Four (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, February 28 Deals

- WestJet: Today Only – 26% Off Base Fare Birthday Sale (Feb 28)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Women’s Styles (Feb 28)
- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $62 for 60- or $115 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $95 for 60-Minute Hot-Stone Massage (Up to 30% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $32 for One Shellac or $24 for Regular Manicure, or $72 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 1 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Feb 28 – Mar 13)
- Fxnl 101 Training and Conditioning: Up to 62% Off on Boot Camp Classes
- OK Tire: $95 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 2 Deals

- Brow Baddie Co: Up to 40% Off on Permanent Makeup
- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $31.88 for One or $57.80 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 3 Deals

- Air Canada: Limited-Time Sale – Save on Canada, the US and Sun Destinations (Book by Mar 7)
- WestJet: Birthday Sale (Book by Mar 7)
- Prema Wellness Centre: Up to 42% Off on Facial
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $32 for Five or $40 for Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 77% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 4 Deals

- Outcome Nutrition: $56 for Nutrition Assessment with Optional Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- CD Therapeutics: $58 for 60- or $72 for 90-Minute Massage of Choice with Optional Cupping. Two Options (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 5 Deals

- Jurassic Quest: $28.98 for General Admission (Up to 20% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $36 for One Brazilian Waxing Session. Two Options Available (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 6 Deals

- Competitive Edge: $55.20 for Athletic Therapy Initial Assessment and Treatment ($190 Value)
- D&M Treatments: $79.20 for One or $151.20 for Two Microneedling Treatments (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 7 Deals

- Quick Action Movers: Up to 56% Off on Moving Services
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $39.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 8 Deals

- Locksmith Prof: $15 for $30 Worth of Locksmith Services. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $68 for Three Acne Treatments (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 9 Deals

- Paint Escape: $25 for Painting Workshop for One or $36 for Two People (Up to 43% Off)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $29 for IPL Treatments (Up to 83% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 10 Deals

- Kyle Miller Golf Inc: Up to 48% Off on Golf – Training
- Kunda Body: $65 for One- or $185 for Three-Hour Holistic Relaxation Massage (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 11 Deals

- AB Glow Studio: Up to 79% Off on Lipo – Non-Invasive Laser-iLipo
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $18.27 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $28.71 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 77% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 12 Deals

- Bellus Beauty Bar: $337.60 for One TruSculpt iD Session for One, $1,012 for Three, or $2,024 for Six Paddles (Up to 48% Off)
- Eminent Wellness: $20.70 for $150 Towards Custom Orthotics (86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 13 Deals

- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $33 for One or $55 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 45% Off)
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $36.50 for One or $72 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 14 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s Intimates, Men’s Basics, Women’s & Men’s Sleepwear (Mar 14)
- Hungers Stop: $24 for $30 Worth of Food and Drink for Dine-In only. Two Options Available (Up to 20% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $11.50 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 15 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Mar 14 – Apr 3)
- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $89 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 91% Off)
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $32 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 16 Deals

- Air Canada: Spring Sale – Save on Canada, US and Sun Destinations (Book by Mar 17)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Fine Jewellery, Sterling Silver, and Watches (Mar 16)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Until Mar 17)
- Kunda Body: $65 for One or $180 for Three 60-Minute Reiki Alignment Sessions with Clothes-On Massage (Up to 40% Off)
- MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass: $18 for One 30-Class or $26 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 17 Deals

- WestJet: St. Paddy’s Day Sale (Book by Mar 17)
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Savings up to 60% Off
- Annie Dzhura Luxury Lash Studio: $54 for Brow and Lash Services. Four Options Available (Up to 31% Off)
- WTM Fitness: $61.50 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 18 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Spring Home Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Prestige MediSpa: $99 for One or $249 for Three Obagi Medical-Grade Chemical Peels (Up to 58% Off)
- DC Dance Club Calgary: $30 for 5 or $57.50 for 10 Dance Fusion Fitness Classes (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 19 Deals

- Max Physiotherapy: Up to 21% Off on Full Body Massage
- Allure Aesthetics: $23.20 for Removal of One, $40 for Two, or $55.20 for Three Skin Tags, Moles, Ruby Points, or Milias (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 20 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 35% Off Women’s Clothing, Dresses, Activewear, Swim & Intimates (Mar 20)
- Canada Golf Card: $47 for Canada Golf Card for One with Discounts at Hundreds of Golf Courses for 2022 ($69.95 Value)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $21.60 for or Large Ice Cream Cake or $27.20 for Three Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Bedding & Bath (Mar 21)
- Sugarocity Yyc: Up to 37% Off on Waxing – Men
- Simply Golf: $25 for One Putter Fitting or $59 for One Club Swing Analysis with Launch Monitor Session (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 22 Deals

- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59 for Residential Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning ($150 Value)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 23 Deals

- Power Cleaning: $59 for Exterior Window Cleaning for Up to 15 or $109 for 30 Window Panes (Up to 45% Off)
- Spice Wellness Calgary: Up to 74% Off on Detoxification

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 24 Deals

- Action Personal Trainer Certification: $140 for Platinum Personal-Trainer Certification Package (43% Off)
- Fire Escape: $9.45 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, March 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to 20% Off Promo Code (Mar 24-25)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (March 24-27)
- At Hangs: Up to 20% Off on Nail Spa/Salon – Shellac / No-Chip / Gel
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $26 for Five or $50.50 for Ten Capoeira Classes for Children (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, March 26 Deals

- Calgary Medispa: Up to 75% Off
- Redox Wellness: $49 for One or $97 for Two 75-Minute Float Sessions in a Premium Float Room (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, March 27 Deals

- Jayn Jeffries Entertainment: $74 for Platinum Birthday Party Package (One or Two Hours)(Up to 55% Off)
- Hair Free Laser Institute: $76 for Four Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Extra-Small, $79.60 for Small, or $124.80 for Medium Area (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, March 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Shoes (Mar 28)
- SportChek.ca: Spring Cyber Sale – Up to 60% Off (Mar 28-29)
- Mr. Nifty Clean: Up to 49% Off on Carpet Cleaning
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $12 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, March 29 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Men’s Clothing, Shoes, & Accessories (Mar 29)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $69 for Sports & Deep-Tissue Massage. 2 Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- McMahon Professional Nails & Spa: $29 for Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, March 30 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen (Mar 30)
- Josette Art Gallery: $23.20 for Canvas Paint Night for One, $54 for Two, or $95.20 for Four (Up to 42% Off)
- Village Hair Salon: Up to 68% Off on Salon – Hair Color / Highlights

----------


## riander5

I cant believe you still update this. Talk about dedication

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thanks haha

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, March 31 Deals

- Hudsons Bay: Flash Sale  Extra 20% Off Clearance Clothing, Accessories & More (Mar 31)
- Roman Exteriors and Maintenance: $137 for Monthly Snow Removal. Two Options Available (Up to 31% Off)
- Mr. Sponge Auto Spa: $51.33 for Silver, $112.23 for Gold, or $164.43 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages for Sedan (Up to 34% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 1 Deals

- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 80% Off on Window/Windshield – Crack Repair
- Optima Eyewear And Optometry: $20 for $150 Worth of Designer Frame and Prescription Lenses (86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 2 Deals

- Canadian Rockies Rafting: $65 for Half Day Whitewater Rafting Trip on the Kananaskis River for Two. Six Options (Up to 30% Off)
- Nuad Thai therapeutic: Up to 44% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 3 Deals

- Rejuvenesse: Up to 68% Off on Anti-Aging Facial
- Brushing and Beyond: $89.25 for Furnace & Duct Cleaning & Sanitizing w/ Optional Dryer Vent Cleaning (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 4 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Apr 4 – May 1)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Bedding & Bath (Apr 4)
- Obra Prima Capoeira: $36 for Five or $60 for Ten Capoeira classes for One Child Aged 5–12 (Up to 53% Off)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $71.20 for One or $199.20 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 5 Deals

- Revive Expertise Hair Skincare & Esthetics Studio: Up to 38% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 6 Deals

- Sahara Pizza: $10 for $15 Worth of Food and Drink ($15 Value)
- Iconic Salon: $45 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 7 Deals

- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Regular Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Apr 7-11)
- Air Canada: USA Sale (Book by Apr 11)
- Management and Strategy Institute: $60 for Agile Project Management Certification ($199.95 Value)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $188.80 for One or $319.20 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Up to 60% Off
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until Apr 20)
- At Hangs: Up to 36% Off on Nail Spa/Salon – Shellac / No-Chip / Gel
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $69 for One or $143.20 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 9 Deals

- Green Fine Dry Cleaners: $236 for Bridal-Gown Dry Cleaning and Preservation ($500 Value)
- Pacini Calgary Southeast: $24 for $30 Worth of Italian Food for Dine-In Only (20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 10 Deals

- Annie Dzhura Luxury Lash Studio: Up to 57% Off on Microblading
- White Smile BC: $67.50 for One or $103 for Two Blue-LED Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 11 Deals

- Renew Glow Laser: $122 for One Diamond or $135 for Hydro Microdermabrasion w/ Brightening Peel and Custom Mask (Up to 10% Off)
- Ultimate Beauty Salon and Barbershop: Up to 62% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 12 Deals

- WestJet: Get Easter Cracking Sale (Book by Apr 14)
- Sport Chek: 20% Off Nike Shoes, Clothing & Gear (Apr 10-16)
- Maggie Cleaning: Up to 19% Off
- CD Therapeutics: $58 for 60- or $90 for 90-Minute Massage of Choice with Optional Cupping. Two Options (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 13 Deals

- DC Dance Club: $45 for Wedding Boot Camp for 1, $80 for 2 or $131 for 4 couples with the option of bring your friends (Up to 59% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $90 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 14 Deals

- Air Canada: Spring Sale (Book by Apr 14)
- YYC Botox: 50% Off on Wrinkle-Reducing Cosmetic Injectables
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $88 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 15 Deals

- DC Dance Club: Up to 33% Off on Dancing
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $18.17 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (54% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 16 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $1,199 for Three or $1,599 for Four PicoSure Skin Resurfacing Treatments (Up to 33% Off)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $90.40 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 17 Deals

- Calgary MediSpa: $79.20 for One or $231.20 for Two Radio-Frequency Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 70% Off)
- Eminent Wellness: Up to 60% Off on Chiropractic Services

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 18 Deals

- Dragon Resume: $59 for Professional Resume-Writing Package with Optional Cover Letter (Up to 60% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Until Apr 21)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 19 Deals

- Right Start Auto Ltd.: Up to 42% Off on Automotive Service / Repair
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: Up to 34% Off on Brake Pad Replacement

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 20 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $299 for Injectable Skin Boosters. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $9.20 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 21 Deals

- Air Canada: Save 15% Off on Canada and Select US Destinations (Book by Apr 21)
- WestJet: 15% Off Discount Code on Flights within Canada and to the US (Book by Apr 21)
- Swisscare Salon & Spa: $159 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $179 for Laser Hair Removal. Four Options Available (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 22 Deals

- Beauty by Shinu: $44 for One 60-Minute Spa Pedicure. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $24.95 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 23 Deals

- F45 Training – Pumphill: Up to 50% Off on Gym
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, April 24 Deals

- Igloo HVAC Ltd: Up to 60% Off on HVAC Cleaning
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## jabjab

Most of these "deals" aren't really deals. Alot of the times it's inflated prices but slashed to regular price or just shitty places

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, April 25 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Shoes (Apr 25)
- Bulk Barn: Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until Apr 27)
- Flirt Hair and Spa: $93 for Root Touchup, Haircut, Blow-Dry, and More. Four Options Available (Up to 40% Off)
- Curves: $29 for Gym Membership for One or $59 for Two Months (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, April 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Home (Apr 26)
- S & V Motors: $55 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 38% Off)
- LuciaEsthetics Ltd: Up to 47% Off on Exfoliating Facial

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, April 27 Deals

- Beauty by Shinu: $40 for One Deep-Cleansing Facial. Two Options Available (Up to 55% Off)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $128.80 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, April 28 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Gifts Mom Really Wants up to 40% Off (Apr 28)
- Saif Body Healing: Up to 76% Off
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $79.20 for One or $239.20 for Three Radio Frequency Skin Tightening Sessions (Up to 73% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, April 29 Deals

- Pizza Hut: Buy One Pizza, Get One Free Code (Until May 15)
- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Until May 1)
- Hera Medi Spa: $1,500 for Three CoolSculpting Treatments for Abdomen, Thighs, or Back (Up to 46% Off)
- Pannu’s Beauty Rejuvenation and Laser: $199 for Three Tattoo-Removal Sessions. Three Options Available (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, April 30 Deals

- Summit Laser Studio: $75 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $51 for Extra Small, or $105 for Medium Area (Up to 63% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $50 for Gold, $185 for Diamond, or $345 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 1 Deals

- Family Chiropractic, Acupuncture & Massage: $45 for Chiropractic Consultation ($245 Value)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 2 Deals

- Vixens Eyes And Body: $148.80 for Two, $298.40 for Four, or $447.20 for Six Ultrasonic-Cavitation Arm Tightening Sessions (Up to 44% Off)
- Optiks International: $19 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 3 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 2-29)
- SportChek.ca: Fitness Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (May 3)
- LuciaEsthetics Ltd: Up to 48% Off on Microdermabrasion
- Ripe Tomato Pizza: $25 for Pizza for Takeout and Dine-In If Available. Three Options Available (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 4 Deals

- Shine Beauty Studio: Up to 59% Off on Eye Contour Anti-Aging Facial
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 5 Deals

- WestJet: Mother’s Day Sale (Book by May 9)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Cookware Sets, Kitchen Essentials, Dinnerware & Bar & Small Appliances (May 5)
- MV Wellness: Up to 48% Off on Massage – Custom
- Lux Detail: $65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $109 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 6 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Clothing, Intimates, Shoes & Sleepwear (May 6)
- Flirt Hair and Spa: $19.20 for for Bikini Line Wax, $9.60 for Underarm Wax, or $28 for Both (Up to 53% Off)
- Redox Wellness: $27 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $42 for Two (Up to 22% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – $89.99 for GlucksteinHome Performance Queen Sheet Set + Up to 60% Off Bedding, Pillows and Duvets, and Bath (May 7)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $40.50 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)
- OK Tire Chinook: $68 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: The Summer Sale
- Stillz By Leen: Up to 43% Off on Studio Photography
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $259 for Powder Fill Permanent Make-Up for Brows or $$157 for Eyeliner (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 9 Deals

- Advance Laser Clinic: $99 for Two or $189 for Four Laser-Acupressure Weight-Loss Therapy Sessions (Up to 63% Off)
- Competitive Edge: $55.20 for Athletic Therapy Initial Assessment and Treatment ($190 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 10 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Shoes (May 10)
- Marvelous Photographs: Up to 19% Off on Seasonal Photography
- Hungers Stop: $19.20 for $30 Worth of Food and Drink for Dine-In only. Two Options Available (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 11 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Patio Furniture (May 11)
- Spartan Race: $69 for Admission to Spartan Sprint or $79 for Super for Any 2022 Canadian Race (Up to 50% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 70% Off Kitchen (May 12)
- Repairboyz: $59 for Semi- or $74 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change with 30-Point Inspection Package (Up to 51% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $30 for Meal and Beer for Two or $53 for Four (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 13 Deals

- Rejuvenesse: Up to 55% Off on Facial – Collagen
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $19 for Two or $35 for Four Class Passes to Kids’ Yoga (Up to 45% Off)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until May 18)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 14 Deals

- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $36 for One Customized Chemical Peeling (Up to 63% Off)
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $32 for Five or $40 for Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 77% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 15 Deals

- Alignment King Auto Services: $22 for Tire Change and Balance for Small/Mid-Size Vehicle or $36 for SUV/Truck (Up to 20% Off)
- Victoire Day Spa: $49 for One Spa Facial (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 16 Deals

- Amici Studio And Spa: $30 for One or $82.50 for Three Brazilian Waxes (Up to 50% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $185 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $355 for Two (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 17 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Men’s + Up to 70% Off Luggage (May 17)
- Ignite Your Inner Potential: $76 for One 60- or $137.60 for 120-Minute Life-Coaching Session (Up to 78% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: $29.25 for One Shellac or $21.88 for Regular Manicure, or $72 for Three Regular Manicures (Up to 40% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 18 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Bedding & Bath (May 18)
- YYC Botox: Up to 60% Off
- Fitness Canada Physio and Massage Center: $52 for One 60-Minute Trauma Relief Massage (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 19 Deals

- BearBytes Photography: $99 for 90-Minute Boudoir Session with Five Edited Digital Photos ($300 Value)
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 20 Deals

- Pizza Hut: $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks, $5 Bucks is Back!
- Black Jack HVAC: $89 for Indoor Air Quality Testing for Under or $135 for Over 2,500 Square Feet (Up to 70% Off)
- The Beauty Room of Royal Oak: $89 for Eyelash Extensions. 4 Options Available (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 21 Deals

- Marble Slab Creamery Royal Oak: Up to 29% Off on Ice Cream Shop
- The Comedy Cave: $35 for Dinner with Comedy Show for Two. Through June 30, 2022 (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 22 Deals

- Redox Wellness: $47.20 for Four Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 80% Off)
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 23 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $360 for Four or $525 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 65% Off)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $55 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 78% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 24 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Shoes, Jewellery, Watches, Handbags & Accessories (May 24)
- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Until May 26)
- Costco: $60 for One-Year Costco Gold Star Membership Package with $40 Digital Costco Shop Card and $40 Off an Online Order over $250
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, May 25 Deals

- McDonald’s: Summer Drink Days
- Rejuvenesse: Up to 57% Off on Facial
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $121.50 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $216 for Medium, or $281.70 for Large Area (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, May 26 Deals

- Hammam Retreat and Spa: Up to 40% Off on Massage – Custom
- Viso Medi-Spa & Boutique: $89 for One or $259 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Six Options Available (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, May 27 Deals

- Thyme Out: $115 for One or $335 for Two Microneedling Sessions (Up to 72% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $69 for One 60-Minute Deep-Tissue (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, May 28 Deals

- Calgary laser Health and Beauty Centre: $89 for One, $169 for Two, or $239 for Three Hollywood Peels (Up to 77% Off)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: Up to 69% Off on IPL Photo Facial

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, May 29 Deals

- Costco.ca: Instant Spend & Save Event – Spend $1,000, Save 20% Off (May 28-29)
- Hudson’s Bay: Friends & Family – Up to 20% Off Promo Code (May 27-29)
- Superior Vaccums: $33.99 for Vacuum Servicing and Cleaning with Optional Filter Replacement (Up to 51% Off)
- OK Tire: $82.65 One Four-Wheel Alignment ($145 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, May 30 Deals

- Air Canada: Save 15% Off on Canada and U.S. (Book by June 1)
- Renue Spa Nails & Esthetics: $23.20 for Waxing. Four Options Available (Up to 58% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, May 31 Deals

- Fulfilled Healthy Life: $103 for Four, $141 for Six, or $199 for Eight 45-Minute Health-Coaching Sessions (Up to 76% Off)
- Pacini Calgary Southeast: $24 for $30 Worth of Italian Food for Dine-In Only (20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 1 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (May 30 – June 26)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Women’s & Men’s Intimates, Underwear, Sleep & Hosiery (June 1)
- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $29 for Removal of One, $50 for Two, or $69 for Three Skin Tags, Ruby Points, or Milia (Up to 54% Off)
- The Wax Shop: $25 for Exterior Wash, $120 for Interior and Exterior or $240 for Complete Motorcycle Detail (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 3 Deals

- Black Collar Society: $16.91 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $20.47 for Small, $24.03 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 43% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $147 for Classic Interior or $199 for Premium Clean (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 4 Deals

- Fierce Fitness Calgary: $19 for Unlimited Group Fitness Classes for Two Weeks for One or $35 for Two People (Up to 41% Off)
- Michal Ofer Lifestyle & Wellness: $57.50 for One or $157 for Three Wellness and Nutrition Sessions (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 5 Deals

- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $56.50 for One or $114 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 61% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery: $27 for or Large Ice Cream Cake or $34 for Three Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 6 Deals

- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $119.20 for Two, $180 for Three, or $231.20 for Four IPL Photofacials (Up to 76% Off)
- WTM Fitness: $55.35 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 7 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Kids’ Clothing & Shoes, Baby Clothing & Gear (June 7)
- At Hangs: Up to 20% Off Waxing, Mani or Pedi
- CD Therapeutics: $46.40 for 60- or $72 for 90-Minute Massage of Choice with Optional Cupping. Two Options (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 8 Deals

- Air Canada: Today Only – Save 20% Off on Canada and U.S. (June 8)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off Women’s Clothing, Denim, Activewear & Intimates (June 8)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $198 for Two Microneedling Sessions for Full Face and Neck or $380 for Four for Full Face (Up to 67% Off)
- OK Tire: $205 for Maintenance Package with Oil Change and More. Two Options Available (Up to 37% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 9 Deals

- Rejuve! – $79 for One 30-Minute Infrared Sauna Session with 90-Minute Body Wrap ($140 Value)
- Brushing and Beyond: $99.50 for Furnace & Duct Cleaning & Sanitizing w/ Optional Dryer Vent Cleaning (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 10 Deals

- Be Blessed Massage And Spa: $70 for Massages. Three Options Available (Up to 30% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $70.40 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 11 Deals

- Ceroc Calgary: $32 for Five Classes and Membership for One or $48 for Two (Up to 65% Off)
- Calgary Medispa: Up to 80% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 12 Deals

- Zumba on Zoom: Up to 50% Off on Zumba
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 13 Deals

- Shine Beauty Studio: Up to 50% Off on Microdermabrasion
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $89 for One or $249 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 14 Deals

- HARMAN Beauty Touch and Spa: Up to 31% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut
- Prime Auto Repair: $65.25 for Synthetic Oil Change with Multi-Point Inspection. 2 Options Available (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 15 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Patio Furniture & Accessories + Free Local Delivery on $99+ Order (June 15)
- Best Buy Mobile: Friends and Family Sale (Until June 16)
- HH Photospark: Up to 54% Off on Engagement Photography
- The Skinny Spa: $263.20 for One Cryolipolysis Fat-Freezing Treatment for One Area (82% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 16 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Save $100, Now $79.99 GlucksteinHome Queen Sheet Set (June 16)
- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $95 for 60- or $115 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $95 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage (Up to 30% Off)
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 17 Deals

- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: $69 for One, $135 for Two, or $195 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 72% Off)
- Village Hair Salon: Up to 60% Off on Salon – Hair Color / Highlights

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 18 Deals

- ICandi Hair Studio: $48.80 for Women’s Haircut, Hair Treatment, Blowout, and Color. 3 Options Available (Up to 57% Off)
- DC Dance Club: $36 for Wedding Boot Camp for 1, $64 for 2 or $104.80 for 4 couples with the option of bring your friends (Up to 67% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 19 Deals

- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $39.20 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 86% Off)
- Capoeira Aché Brasil Calgary: $26 for Five or $50.50 for Ten Capoeira Classes for Children (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 20 Deals

- Mr. Nifty Clean: Up to 50% Off on Upholstery Cleaning
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, June 21 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: End of Season Sale – Up to 60% Off
- Rejuve! – $139 for One Facial and 60-Minute Massage ($250 Value)
- Laser Rejuvenation Clinic & Spa: $236 for One or $399 for Two Fractional Laser Skin Resurfacing (Up to 43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 22 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: Up to 60% Off on Waxing – Leg
- Tamas EyeCare: $23.20 for $200 Value Towards Prescription Eyewear or Prescription Sunglasses (88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 23 Deals

- Spa Escape: $125.60 for Facial Treatments. Three Options Available (Up to 44% Off)
- Amici Studio and Spa: $40 for Haircut and Deep Conditioning with Optional Highlights or Color (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, June 24 Deals

- Skinsolution and Wellness: Up to 65% Off on Laser Hair Removal
- Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Fight Club: $20.50 for One, $40.50 for Two, or $50.50 for Three Months of Unlimited Kids Karate Classes (Up to 87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, June 25 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $89 for One, $175 for Two, or $349 for Four Body Sculpting Sessions (Up to 41% Off)
- Calgary Hearing Aid and Audiology: $78.50 for a Hearing-Aid-Upgrade Package ($185 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, June 26 Deals

- Studio Gorgeous: $34.50 for Happy & Gorgeous Girlfriend Workshop for Two ($198 value)
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $19.71 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $26.07 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, June 27 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (June 27 – July 31)
- Solid Rock HVAC Services: $99 for A/C Maintenance and Furnace Inspection ($225 Value)
- Ghassan Hair and Beauty Bar: Up to 35% Off on Hair Styling

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, June 29 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Fine Jewellery, Sterling Silver, Handbags & Women’s Accessories (June 29)
- Q Body Spa: $139 for Chocolate Body Wrap with Coffee Scrub or $165 for Green Marine Chemical Peel with Eye Care (Up to 60% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, June 30 Deals

- Alexis Laser: $100 for Radio-Frequency Skin Tightening Session for Face, $79.20 for Jawline & Neck, or $71.20 for Small Area (Up to 71% Off)
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $72 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $128 for Medium, or Large Area (Up to 88% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 1 Deals

- WestJet: Summer Extender Sale (Book by July 4)
- Best Buy: Black Friday in July Sale (Until July 7)
- SportChek.ca: Summer Flash Sale – Up to 50% Off (June 30 – July 1)
- Provincial Car Care: Up to 25% Off on Exterior & Interior Car Detail
- Hungers Stop: $24 for $30 Worth of Food and Drink for Dine-In only. Two Options Available (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 2 Deals

- Flirt Hair and Spa: $75 for One or $160 for Two Deep-Cleansing European Facials (Up to 40% Off)
- Flirt Hair and Spa: $9.75 for 1 or $30 for 3 Brow-Threading Sessions or $22.75 for 1 Brow-Threading and -Tinting Session (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 3 Deals

- The Health Clinic (Canada) Inc: $52 for Two-Hour Weight-Loss Seminar for One or $103 for Two (74% Off)
- Bellus Beauty Bar: $422 for One TruSculpt iD Session for One, $1,265 for Three, or $2,530 for Six Paddles (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 4 Deals

- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 44% Off on Foot Reflexology Massage
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $11.20 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (44% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 5 Deals

- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (July 4-10)
- Save a Life by National Health Care Provider Solutions: $29 for First-Aid, CPR, and AED Certification Course (50% Off)
- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $159 for Wrinkle-Reducing Cosmetic Injectable. Four Options Available (Up to 21% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 6 Deals

- Eminent Wellness: Up to 45% Off on Acupuncture
- Skin Lovers Aesthetics: $33 for One or $55 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 7 Deals

- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $300 for Semi-Permanent Blush-Lip Makeup or $120 for Photo Rejuvenation for Full Face (Up to 46% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $17.64 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 8 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Sale – Up to 65% Off Jewellery & Watches (July 8)
- Bulk Barn: Save $2 Off $10, or Save $5 Off $20 Purchase Coupon (Until July 13)
- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $39 for One Diamond-Microdermabrasion Treatment (Up to 60% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $50 for Gold, $185 for Diamond, or $345 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 9 Deals

- Be Blessed Massage And Spa: $70 for One 60-Min Prenatal Massage (Twelve Weeks or Over) (Up to 30%)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $49.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 10 Deals

- Armani Hair Studio: Up to 50% Off on Makeup Application
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 11 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $127.20 for Six Laser Hair Removal Treatments (Up to 71% Off)
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $15.20 for Two or $28 for Four Class Passes to Kids’ Yoga (Up to 56% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 12 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $299 for Injectable Skin Boosters. Two Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $69 for One or $179 for Three Chemical Peels (Up to 29% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 15 Deals

- The Skinny Spa: $180 for 3, or $271.20 for 5 60-Minute Laser-Lipo and 10-Minute Cavitation Treatments (Up to 89% Off)
- Ripe Tomato Pizza: $20 for Pizza for Takeout and Dine-In If Available. Three Options Available (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 16 Deals

- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 40% Off on Cupping
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $195 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $385 for Two (Up to 28% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 17 Deals

- Simply Golf: $25 for One Putter Fitting or $59 for One Club Swing Analysis with Launch Monitor Session (Up to 37% Off)
- Yi Acupuncture & Massage: $37.50 for One or $68 for Two Acupuncture Sessions with Optional Weight-Loss Sessions (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 18 Deals

- Lush Lash: Up to 40% Off on Eyelash Extensions
- OK Tire Chinook: $57.12 for Conventional or $71.40 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 19 Deals

- CRESCENT HEIGHTS OPTOMETRY: $29 for $200 Toward Frames and Prescription Lenses (85% Off)
- Repairboyz: $49 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $165 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 20 Deals

- Wise Wealth Tax Services: $99 for Income Tax Preparation for One or $195 for Two (Up to 50% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 21 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics and Wellness: $599 for One or $1,099 Two Intimate Area Tightening Sessions (Up to 45% Off)
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $30 for Meal and Beer for Two or $53 for Four (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 22 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Summer Clearance – Up to 60% Off Women’s Men’s Kids’ & HBC Stripes
- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $100 for One or $199.20 for Two Medical Glow Chemical Peels (Up to 60% Off)
- Iconic Salon: $36 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 23 Deals

- Auto Hail Pros: $99 for $500 Towards Hail-Damage Repair (80% Off)
- White Smile BC: $63 for One or $97 for Two Blue-LED Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 59% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 24 Deals

- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $135 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $240 for Medium, or $313 for Large Area (Up to 82% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, July 25 Deals

- Black Salt Bistro: $20 for $25 Worth of Food and Drinks for takeout and dine-In when available (Up to 20% Off)
- Rejuvenesse: Up to 44% Off on Facial – Collagen

----------


## Buster

I do not understand this thred.

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, July 26 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Accessories, Handbags, Watches & Jewellery (July 26)
- Air Canada: Save on Flights within Canada and to the US (Book by July 28)
- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 34% Off on Massage, Body Scrub and/or Facial
- Victoire Day Spa: $129 for Two or $229 for Four Spider Vein Treatments on One Small Area (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, July 27 Deals

- Montgomery Wellness Centre: $111.20 for 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage with Organic Microcurrent Facial (44% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $9.60 for Eyebrow-Threading Sessions with Optional Tinting (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, July 28 Deals

- European Skin Care: $35 for One or $59 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $55 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 78% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, July 29 Deals

- Alignment King Auto Services: $188 for One Brake Service for Small and Mid Size Car Or $276 for SUV and Truck (Upto 31% Off)
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, July 30 Deals

- Best Buy: Yellow Tag Sale (Until Aug 4)
- Redox Wellness: $49 for One or $97 for Two 75-Minute Float Sessions in a Premium Float Room (Up to 25% Off)
- Pacini Calgary Southeast: $19.20 for $30 Worth of Italian Food for Dine-In Only (36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, July 31 Deals

- Queen of Hearts Esthetics and Massage: Up to 36% Off on Massage – Custom
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $9.60 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 1 Deals

- VISO Medi-Spa & Boutique: $69 for One, $135 for Two, or $195 for Three Customized IPL Photo-Facials with Consultation (Up to 72% Off)
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $50 for Five or $40 for Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 2 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Aug 1-28)
- WestJet: Save 25% off Across Canada and the US Discount Code (Book by Aug 3)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $90.50 for One or $219 for Three IPL Photofacials (Up to 68% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery Royal Oak: Up to 29% Off on Ice Cream Shop

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 3 Deals

- Air Canada: Today Only – Save 25% Off within Canada and to select US (Aug 3)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off Women’s, Men’s & Kids’ Clothing (Aug 3)
- SportChek.ca: Back to School Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Aug 2-3)
- YYC Botox: Up to 50% Off on Wrinkle-Reducing Injectable
- Fxnl 101 Training and Conditioning: Up to 62% Off on Boot Camp Classes

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 4 Deals

- Downtown Acupuncture & Massage: $24 for a One-Hour Acupuncture Treatment with Consultation ($95 Value)
- S & V Motors: $47.85 for Conventional or $73.95 for Synthetic Oil Change (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 5 Deals

- Park2Go: $65 for $100 Value – 4 Vouchers: Each $25 Toward Parking (Up to 35% Off)
- Revive Expertise Hair Skincare & Esthetics Studio: Up to 39% Off on Salon – Women’s Haircut

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 6 Deals

- Cellphone Doctor: $59 for iPhone Glass Screen and LCD Repair. 12 Options Available (Up to 25% Off)
- Auto King Detailing: $147 for Classic Interior or $199 for Premium Clean (Up to 31% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 7 Deals

- Ambitions Academy: $79.20 for Five Personal Training Services (Up to 68% Off)
- Above All Carpet and Upholstery: $50 for Carpet Cleaning. Four Options Available (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 8 Deals

- Rejuvenesse: $85 for Choice of Facial. Three Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Enlighten Laser Inc.: $121.50 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $216 for Medium, or $281.70 for Large Area (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 9 Deals

- Southland Acupuncture & Massage: Up to 20% Off on Deep Tissue Massage
- Nuad Thai therapeutic: Up to 44% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 10 Deals

- Power Study Education Centre: $153 for Four or $258 for Eight Math Contest Preparation Sessions (Up to 71% Off)
- Fitness Canada Physio & Massage Centre: $69 for Sports & Deep-Tissue Massage. 2 Options Available (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 11 Deals

- Pizza Hut: Buy One Pizza, Get One Free Code (Until Aug 28)
- LuciaEsthetics: $55 for Express European Facial with Gua Sha Massage and Optional Eyebrow Wax and Tint (Up to 42% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $61.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $123 for Four People (Up to 26% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 12 Deals

- Air Canada: Save 25% Off Within Canada Promotion Code (Book by Aug 12)
- WestJet: Save 25% Off Within Canada Discount Code (Book by Aug 12)
- Marvelous Photographs: Up to 40% Off on Engagement Photography
- Village Hair Salon: Up to 68% Off on Salon – Hair Color / Highlights

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 13 Deals

- Canadian Mindfulness Reserach Center: $75 for 5 or $135 for 10 Group Meditation Class Pass (Up to 55% Off)
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 14 Deals

- Victoire Day Spa: $39 for One Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 75% Off)
- WTM Fitness: $61.50 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 15 Deals

- Rejuvenesse: $85 for One 60-Minute Detox or $117 for Golden C Facial (Up to 35% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 16 Deals

- Revive Expertise Hair Skincare & Esthetics Studio: Up to 26% Off on Salon – Perm
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: Up to 20% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 17 Deals

- Kalinka Food Store: $19.99 for Six- or $26 for Nine-Pack of Organic Bath Bombs with Shea Butter (Up to 50% Off)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $161 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 18 Deals

- Samantha Peyton Photography: Up to 50% Off on Outdoor Photography
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $24.95 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $33 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 76% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 19 Deals

- Lush Lash: Up to 40% Off on Eyelash Extensions
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $19 for Two or $35 for Four Class Passes to Kids’ Yoga (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 20 Deals

- Victoire Day Spa: $99 for Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on Small, $179 for Medium, $299 for Large, or $499 for Extra-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $36.50 for One or $72 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 21 Deals

- Pedi Pro Nails & Spa: Up to 36% Off on Manicure – Shellac / No-Chip / Gel
- Forever Lasers: $95 for One, $208 for Three HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 59% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 22 Deals

- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $36 for One Acne Treatment (Up to 70% Off)
- Calgary MediSpa: $79.20 for One or $231.20 for Two Radio-Frequency Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 70% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 23 Deals

- Kyle Miller Golf Inc: Up to 65% Off on Online Personal Trainer
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 24 Deals

- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 29% Off on Therapeutic Massage
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $56.50 for One or $114 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, August 25 Deals

- nubare skincare: $99 for Facial (Up to 38% Off)
- WeHealth: $39.50 for One or $109 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, August 26 Deals

- Queen of Hearts Esthetics and Massage: Up to 35% Off on Therapeutic Massage
- Swisscare Salon & Spa: $127.20 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, August 27 Deals

- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $100 for One or $292 for Three Microneedling Treatments (Up to 71% Off)
- MV Wellness: Up to 36% Off on Massage – Custom

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, August 28 Deals

- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $62 for 60- or $115 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $95 for 60-Minute Hot-Stone Massage (Up to 30% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, August 29 Deals

- LuciaEsthetics: $43 for One or $125 for Two Brazilian Waxing Session with Hydrating Collagen Mask (Up to 51% Off)
- Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Fight Club: $20.50 for One, $40.50 for Two, or $50.50 for Three Months of Unlimited Kids Karate Classes (Up to 87% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, August 30 Deals

- Queen of Hearts Esthetics and Massage: Up to 45% Off on Facial – Pore Care
- Igloo HVAC Ltd: Up to 66% Off on HVAC Cleaning

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, August 31 Deals

- OK Tire and Auto Service Calgary: $159 for Summer Maintenance Package and Roadside Assistance (Up to 55% Off)
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 1 Deals

- Reveal All Psychic: Up to 75% Off on Online Psychic / Astrology / Fortune Telling
- Fire Escape: $10.50 for Admission for One, $20 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 47% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 2 Deals

- Aesthetics Pro Rejuvenation & Acne Care Center: $54.40 for Three Acne Treatments (Up to 84% Off)
- Black Salt Bistro: $16 for $25 Worth of Food and Drinks for takeout and dine-In when available (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 3 Deals

- Moderm Laser And Aesthetics: Up to 62% Off on Laser Hair Removal
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $195 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $385 for Two (Up to 28% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 4 Deals

- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $121 for 3.5 or $154 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 36% Off)
- Ripe Tomato Pizza: $32.50 for Pizza for Takeout and Dine-In If Available. Three Options Available (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 5 Deals

- Ayurvedic Head Massage: Up to 53% Off on Ayurvedic Massage
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $259 for Powder Fill Permanent Make-Up for Brows or $$157 for Eyeliner (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 6 Deals

- Calgary laser Health and Beauty Centre: $199 for Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Up to 75% Off)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $40.50 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 7 Deals

- Air Canada: Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Sept 14)
- WestJet: Back to School Sale (Book by Sept 9)
- Best Buy: Labour Day Sale (Until Sept 8)
- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $74 for 60 or $104 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 23% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $37.80 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 8 Deals

- Spice Wellness: Up to 78% Off
- HH Photospark: Up to 54% Off on Engagement Photography

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 9 Deals

- Alexis Laser: $95 for One or $185 for Two HydraFacials (Up to 50% Off)
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $360 for Four or $525 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 10 Deals

- Amici Studio and Spa: $75 for 3 Laser Hair-Removal Touchup Sessions for a Small, $229 for Medium, or $289 for Large Area (Up to 55% Off)
- Alberta Health and Safety Training Institute: $36.45 for CPR and AED Certification Course ($80 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 11 Deals

- Thyme Out: $243.90 for Eyebrow Microblading (Up to $425 Value)
- Madison’s 12|12: $9.20 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Men’s Clothing, Dresswear, Activewear, Accessories, Underwear, & Shoes (Sept 12)
- WestJet: Extended – Back to School Sale (Book by Sept 12)
- LuciaEsthetics: Up to 48% Off on Exfoliating Facial
- Iconic Salon: $45 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 13 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Sept 12-25)
- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Clothing, Shoes & Toys for Kids & Babies (Sept 13)
- Queen of Hearts Esthetics and Massage: Up to 35% Off on Therapeutic Massage
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $80 for Six Laser Hair Removal on Small, $150 for Medium, $250 for Large, or $300 for X-Large Area (Up to 80% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 14 Deals

- WestJet: Today Only – Save 20% Off Discount Code (Book by Sept 14)
- YYC Laser & Skin Care Calgary: Up to 60% Off on Laser Hair Removal
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $20 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 15 Deals

- Domino’s Pizza: 50% Off All Pizzas at Menu Price (Sept 12-18)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Full Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Sept 15-19)
- NO’OMIE Esthetics: $150 for One Microblading Session or $80 for Four Week Microblading Touch-Up (Up to 62% Off)
- Repairboyz: $41.65 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $151.30 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 16 Deals

- Queen of Hearts Esthetics and Massage: Up to 39% Off on HydraFacial
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 17 Deals

- Safe4Life Personal Safety Training: $30 for SafeKids or SafeAdults Session – More Than Self Defense (Up to 40% Off)
- OK Tire Chinook: $68 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 18 Deals

- Calgary MediSpa: $152.80 for One or $111.20 for Three Customized Chemical Peels (Up to 75% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 19 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 30% Off Shoes for the Whole Family (Sept 19)
- Tatyanas Laser Hair Removal: $31.20 for One or $80 for Five Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 60% Off)
- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $158.40 for Two Microneedling Sessions for Full Face and Neck or $304 for Four for Full Face (Up to 74% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 20 Deals

- Paint Escape: $22 for $40 Worth of Supplies or Classes, or $125 for Six Weeks of Painting Sessions (Up to 45% Off)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: Up to 34% Off on Brake Pad Replacement

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 21 Deals

- Alignment King Auto Services: $116 for Four-Wheel Alignment Service for Cars or $132 for SUV/Trucks (Up to 20% Off)
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $88 for Laser Hair Removal Treatments. 3 Options Available (Up to 65% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 22 Deals

- Calgary Air Heating and Cooling: $113.05 for Air Conditioner Tune-Up from Calgary Air Heating and Cooling ($149 Value)
- White Smile BC: $63 for One or $97 for Two Blue-LED Teeth-Whitening Treatments (Up to 59% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 23 Deals

- Bella’s Beauty Bar: $60 for One or $92.40 for Two Sessions of Shellac Manicure and Pedicure (Up to 34% Off)
- Shear Essence Hair: $90 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, September 24 Deals

- Fox Creative Design: Up to 70% Off on Outdoor Photography
- Spice Wellness Calgary: Up to 68% Off on Detoxification

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, September 25 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics and Wellness: $489 for One, $839 for Four, or $1,679 for Eight Body-Sculpting Treatments (Up to 30% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $135 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $240 for Medium, or $313 for Large Area (Up to 82% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, September 26 Deals

- Redox Wellness: $27 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $42 for Two (Up to 22% Off)
- Eminent Wellness: Up to 49% Off on Chiropractic Services

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, September 27 Deals

- Bella’s Beauty Bar: $60 for Facial. Two Options Available (Up to 67% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $49 for One IPL Photo Facials (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, September 28 Deals

- MetaBody Yoga & Fitness Pass: $20 for One 30-Class or $30 for Six Months of Unlimited Classes (94% Off)
- Pacini Calgary Southeast: $24 for $30 Worth of Italian Food for Dine-In Only (20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, September 29 Deals

- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $32 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 60% Off)
- Westrun Auto Detail: $43.50 for Gold, $160.95 for Diamond, or $300.15 for Platinum Car Detailing Packages (Up to 57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, September 30 Deals

- Thyme Out: $97.75 for One or $284.75 for Two Microneedling Sessions (Up to 76% Off)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $79.20 for One or $239.20 for Three Radio Frequency Skin Tightening Sessions (Up to 73% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 1 Deals

- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 20% Off on Aroma Oil Massage
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 2 Deals

- Shine Beauty Studio: Up to 59% Off on Moisturizing Facial
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $30 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $35 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 3 Deals

- Loewen Cleaning Services LTD: $79 for Synthetic Rug Cleaning or $99 for Rug Dry Cleaning (Up to 33% Off)
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $71.20 for One or $249 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 58% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 4 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $36 for One Brazilian Waxing Session (Up to 58% Off)
- Park2Go: $75 for $100 Value – 4 Vouchers: Each $25 Toward Parking (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 5 Deals

- Pressure Washing Calgary: Up to 45% Off
- Minhas Micro Brewery: $30 for Meal and Beer for Two or $53 for Four (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 6 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Flash Sale – Up to 40% Off Women’s Clothing, Handbags, Denim, Accessories & More (Oct 6)
- Flirt Hair and Spa: $74.40 for Root Touchup, Haircut, Blow-Dry, and More. Four Options Available (Up to 52% Off)
- HH Photospark: Up to 59% Off on Engagement Photography

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 7 Deals

- Bella’s Beauty Bar: $55 for One Full Set of Hybrid Eyelash Extensions (Up to 21% Off)
- Montgomery Wellness Centre: $139 for 60-Minute Therapeutic Massage with Organic Microcurrent Facial (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 8 Deals

- Phonephix: Up to 70% Off on Computer Repair
- Summit Laser Studio: $75 for Laser Hair Removal for a Small, $51 for Extra Small, or $105 for Medium Area (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 9 Deals

- Loewen Cleaning Services: Up to 30% Off
- Green Fine Dry Cleaners – $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 10 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $179 for Laser Hair Removal. Four Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Dark Table – Calgary: $73.50 for Dining-in-the-Dark Three-Course Dinner for Two or $147 for Four People (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 11 Deals

- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 23% Off on Foot Reflexology Massage
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 12 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Until Oct 23)
- Hudson’s Bay: Bay Days – Get up to 60% Off
- Air Canada: A World of Savings – Save on Destinations Worldwide (Book by Oct 12)
- WestJet: This Look is Going Fast Seat Sale (Book by Oct 12)
- Shine Beauty Studio: Up to 59% Off on Eye Contour Anti-Aging Facial
- Optiks International: $20.50 for $175 voucher Toward the Designer Two-for-One Prescription Glasses Offer

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 13 Deals

- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: Up to 50% Off on Waxing – Leg
- Marble Slab Creamery: $27 for or Large Ice Cream Cake or $34 for Three Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 14 Deals

- Stillz By Leen: Up to 51% Off on Studio Photography
- Swisscare Salon & Spa: $127.20 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 15 Deals

- The Wax Shop: Up to 20% Off
- Pedi Pro Nails & Spa: Up to 36% Off on Manicure – Shellac / No-Chip / Gel

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 16 Deals

- Maids Parade: $69 for House Cealning with two cleaners (Up to 34% Off)
- European Skin Care: $35 for One or $59 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 17 Deals

- Queen of Hearts Esthetics and Massage: Up to 52% Off on Facial – Blemish Treatment
- Iconic Salon: $36 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 18 Deals

- OBD Computer Tech: $35 for Virus Removal, Computer Repair, and Tech Support. Three Options Available (Up to 56% Off)
- Lush Lash: Up to 52% Off on Eyelash Extensions

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 19 Deals

- Fresh Air Furnace Services: $59 for Residential Furnace and Air-Duct Cleaning ($150 Value)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)
- Sport Chek: Big Chek Event – Doorcrashers up to 50% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 20 Deals

- BluSky Wellness: Up to 50% Off on Psychic/Astrology/Fortune Teller
- Glenmore Landing Vision Center: $30 for $200 for Designer Prescription Glasses (85% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 21 Deals

- Ignite Your Inner Potential: $95 for One 60- or $172 for 120-Minute Life-Coaching Session (Up to 73% Off)
- Marble Slab Creamery Royal Oak: Up to 43% Off on Ice Cream Shop

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 22 Deals

- Hair Cru Salon: $48 for Hair Services. Four Options Available (Up to 51% Off)
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 23 Deals

- Hvac Duct Cleaning Services Ltd: Up to 47% Off on Furnace Tune Up
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $50 for Five or $40 for Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 71% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 24 Deals

- Hydra Taekwondo and fitness: $12.40 for 5 or $18 for 10 Kids’ Martial Arts Classes (Up to 92% Off)
- Ayurvedic Head Massage: Up to 62% Off on Ayurvedic Massage

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, October 25 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Oct 24 – Nov 6)
- WestJet: The Everywhere Sale (Book by Oct 27)
- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 20% Off on Aroma Oil Massage
- Ripe Tomato Pizza: $32.50 for Pizza for Takeout and Dine-In If Available. Three Options Available (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, October 26 Deals

- SportChek.ca: Winter Ready Flash Sale – Up to 60% Off (Oct 26)
- Air Canada: Save on Canada and Select Destinations Worldwide (Book by Oct 27)
- Rejuvenesse: $165 for Aqua Dermabrasion Anti-Aging or $230 for Hydration Session. Two Options Available (Up to 35% Off)
- Oasis Wellness Centre & Spa: $195 for 60-Minute Massage with TEYE Facial or Pedicure for One or $385 for Two (Up to 28% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, October 27 Deals

- YYC Botox: Up to 60% Off on a $100 Voucher
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $128.80 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (57% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, October 28 Deals

- Viso Medi-Spa & Boutique: $89 for One or $259 for Three Laser Hair-Removal Sessions. Six Options Available (Up to 64% Off)
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: Up to 20% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, October 29 Deals

- The Skinny Spa: $295 for One, $995 for Four, or $1,395 for Six Ssculpt Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 69% Off)
- Black Salt Bistro: $20 for $25 Worth of Food and Drinks for takeout and dine-In when available (Up to 20% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, October 30 Deals

- Competitive Edge: $69 for Athletic Therapy Initial Assessment and Treatment ($190 Value)
- Revive Expertise Hair Skincare & Esthetics Studio: Up to 26% Off on Salon – Perm

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, October 31 Deals

- WestJet: Save 20% Off All Base Fares Discount Code (Book by Oct 31)
- Air Canada: Un-boo-lievable Savings – 20% Off Promotion Code (Book by Nov 1)
- Enlighten Laser and Skin Care Clinic: $79.20 for One or $159.20 for Three Spider-Vein Removal Sessions (Up to 74% Off)
- Namaste Lil Yogis: $19 for Two or $35 for Four Class Passes to Kids’ Yoga (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 1 Deals

- Kambo Glass Work Inc: Up to 42% Off on Window/Windshield – Crack Repair
- Calgary MediSpa: $99 for One or $289 for Two Radio-Frequency Body Contouring Treatments (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 2 Deals

- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $45 for One Customized Chemical Peeling (Up to 55% Off)
- Prime Auto Repair: $75 for Synthetic Oil Change with Multi-Point Inspection. 2 Options Available (Up to 48% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 3 Deals

- Q Body Spa CA: Up to 41% Off Spa / Salon Beauty Treatments
- HH Photospark: Up to 59% Off on Engagement Photography

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 4 Deals

- Maria Luisa Spa: $51.20 for Facial Microdermabrasion or $75.20 for Basic Facial (Up to 31% Off)
- Repairboyz: $49 for One or $140 for Three Semi-Synthetic or $178 for Synthetic Oil Changes with 30 Point Inspections (Up to 41% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 5 Deals

- Calgary Medispa: $250 for One or $499 for Two Cryolipolysis Treatments for One Area (Up to 79% Off)
- ICandi Hair Studio: $61 for Women’s Haircut, Hair Treatment, Blowout, and Color. 3 Options Available (Up to 46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 6 Deals

- Astrologic Answers: $9.99 for 150+ Page Numerology Report with Two-Year Daily Forecast (86% Off)
- Lux Detail: $65 for Exterior Detailing and Wax for Car, $109 for SUV, or Truck (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 7 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Nov 7-20)
- Hudson’s Bay: One Day Holiday Sales – Up to 50% Off Everything You Never Knew We Had (Nov 7)
- Sport Chek: Friends & Family Event – 25% Off Full Priced Items, 10% Off Sale Items (Nov 3-9)
- Flirt Hair and Spa: $19.20 for for Bikini Line Wax, $9.60 for Underarm Wax, or $28 for Both (Up to 53% Off)
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $9.60 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 8 Deals

- iLoveKickboxing: $39 for Four Or $49 for Six Kickboxing Classes (Up to 75% Off)
- Fxnl 101 Training and Conditioning: Up to 62% Off on Boot Camp Classes

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 9 Deals

- No Doubt Beauty: Up to 20% Off
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $30 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $35 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 10 Deals

- Blissful skincare: Up to 40% Off
- Redox Wellness: $27 for Full Spectrum Infrared Sauna Session for One or $42 for Two (Up to 22% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 11 Deals

- Black Collar Society: $19 for A Blow Out Package for a Toy, $23 for Small, $27 for Medium, or $30 for Large Dog (Up to 37% Off)
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 12 Deals

- Ok Golf: Up to 48% Off
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $49.99 for One or $95 for Two IPL Photofacials (Up to 84% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 13 Deals

- Bella’s Beauty Bar: $45 for Men’s Deep Pore Facial (Up to 44% Off)
- Bella’s Beauty Bar: $55 for One Sessions of Shellac Manicure and Pedicure (Up to 50% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 14 Deals

- Repairboyz: $59 for Semi- or $74 for Full-Synthetic Oil Change with 30-Point Inspection Package (Up to 52% Off)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $80 for Six Laser Hair Removal on Small, $120 for Medium, $200 for Large, or $240 for X-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 15 Deals

- Southland Acupuncture & Massage: Up to 37% Off on Deep Tissue Massage
- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $57.60 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 16 Deals

- Liberty Massage and Spa: Up to 20% Off on Massage
- Thyme Out: $115 for One or $335 for Two Microneedling Sessions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 17 Deals

- World Weight Loss: Up to 51% Off on Weight Loss Program / Center
- Be Blessed Massage And Spa: $70 for One 60-Min Prenatal Massage (Twelve Weeks or Over) (Up to 30%)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, November 18 Deals

- Calgary Medic Laser: $152 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Treatments on a Small, $282 for Medium, or $387 for Large Area (Up to 87% Off)
- At Hangs: Up to 20% Off Waxing, Mani or Pedi

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 19 Deals

- Belle Visage: Up to 50% Off on Permanent Makeup
- Madison’s 12|12: $9.20 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 20 Deals

- Competitive Edge Sport Therapy: $64.50 for Injury Rehabilitation Package ($170 Value)
- LuciaEsthetics: Up to 58% Off on Exfoliating Facial

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, November 21 Deals

- Curves: $29 for Gym Membership for One or $59 for Two Months (Up to 81% Off)
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $25 for One or $45 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 35% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 22 Deals

- Studio Gorgeous: $34.50 for Happy & Gorgeous Girlfriend Workshop for Two ($198 value)
- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $125 for One or $325 for Three Microneedling Treatments (Up to 64% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 23 Deals

- Provincial Car Care: Up to 26% Off on Exterior Car Detail – Wash/Wax
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, November 24 Deals

- Black Friday 2022 (Nov 25) and Cyber Monday 2022 (Nov 28) Coming Soon!
- Beauty Queen Esthetics: $49 for Dermaplaning Treatment. Six Options Available (Up to 50% Off)
- Bellezza Beauty Salon & Spa: $40.50 for Cut and Colour Packages. Three Options Available (Up to 55% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Black Friday!

Friday, November 25 Deals

- Black Friday 2022: Best Black Friday Deals and Sales (Nov 25)
- Amazon.ca: Black Friday Deals
- Walmart Canada: Black Friday Sale  Up to 50% Off (Nov 25-27)
- Apple: Black Friday 4-Day Shopping Event (Nov 25-28)
- Best Buy: Black Friday Sale
- WestJet: Black Friday  Over 3.5 Million Seats on Sale  Flights for Less Than $99 (Book by Nov 27)
- Air Canada: Black Friday Sale  Worldwide Seat Sale (Book by Nov 27)
- Hudsons Bay: Black Friday Sale  Save up to 60% Off
- Costco.ca: Black Friday Savings
- Lululemon.com: Black Friday
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Event On Now  Up to 60% Off (Nov 24-30)
- Toys R Us: Black Friday Deals  Up to 50% Off (Nov 25-30)
- Shoppers Drug Mart: Biggest Bonus Redemption of Year (Nov 25-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, November 26 Deals

- Black Friday Weekend 2022: Best Black Friday Deals (Nov 26-27)
- Montgomery Wellness Centre: Up to 47% Off on Facial – Microdermabrasion
- WTM Fitness: $64.50 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, November 27 Deals

- Belle Visage: Up to 65% Off on Laser Hair Removal
- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $375 for Semi-Permanent Blush-Lip Makeup or $150 for Photo Rejuvenation for Full Face (Up to 33% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Cyber Monday!

Monday, November 28 Deals

- Cyber Monday 2022: Best Cyber Monday Deals & Sales (Nov 28, 2022)
- Amazon.ca: Cyber Monday Deals (Nov 28)
- Walmart Canada: Cyber Week – Deals Online Only (Nov 28-30)
- Costco: Cyber Monday Savings – Online Only (Nov 28)
- Hudson’s Bay: Cyber Sale – Up to 70% Off (Nov 28-29)
- Best Buy: Cyber Monday Sale (Nov 28 – Dec 1)
- Air Canada: Cyber Monday – Up to 30% Off (Nov 28)
- WestJet: Cyber Monday – 20% Off Base Fares (Nov 28)
- Sport Chek: Cyber Monday – Up to 60% Off + Free Shipping (Nov 28-30)
- Lululemon.com: Black Friday
- Sport Chek: Black Friday Event On Now – Up to 60% Off (Nov 24-30)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, November 29 Deals

- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: Up to 37% Off on Hair Restoration – Other
- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $100 for One or $199.20 for Two Medical Glow Chemical Peels (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, November 30 Deals

- Redox Wellness: $49 for One or $97 for Two 75-Minute Float Sessions in a Premium Float Room (Up to 25% Off)
- Zanjani Cleaning Services: $121 for 3.5 or $154 for 5.5 Man-Hours of House Cleaning (Up to 36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 1 Deals

- Booze ‘n’ Brains: $9.99 for One Mobile-Based Interactive Drinking Game ($24.99 Value)
- HH Photospark: Up to 55% Off on Engagement Photography

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 2 Deals

- Wise Wealth Tax Services: $99 for Income Tax Preparation for One or $195 for Two (Up to 50% Off)
- Yoga Sarana YYC: $40 for Five or $32 for Unlimited Yoga Classes (Up to 77% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 3 Deals

- Calgary Hearing Aid and Audiology: $78.50 for a Hearing-Aid-Upgrade Package ($185 Value)
- Affordable Auto Repair Buy and Sell Center: Up to 34% Off on Brake Pad Replacement

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 4 Deals

- Caring Hands Physiotherapy: $95 for 60- or $115 for 90-Minute Therapeutic, or $95 for 60-Minute Hot Stone Massage (Up to 31% Off)
- WeHealth: $39.50 for One or $109 for Three Acupuncture Sessions (Up to 52% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 5 Deals

- Lux Detail: Up to 32% Off on Interior Detail – Detailing (Car)
- Divergent Health: $30 for Bio-Mechanical Foot Assessment and Gait Analysis and $150 Credit ($275 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 6 Deals

- Superior Vaccums: $33.99 for Vacuum Servicing and Cleaning with Optional Filter Replacement (Up to 51% Off)
- Avalon Salon & Spa: $29.20 for One or $57.60 for Two Brazilian Waxes (Up to 62% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 7 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Dec 5 – Jan 1)
- Air Canada: Save 20% Off on Canada & US Promotional Code (Book by Dec 8)
- ScavengerHunt.com: $23 for Self-Guided Calgary Scavenger Hunt for Two, $41.50 for Four, or $57 for Six (Up to 53% Off)
- Just In Time Furnace: $45 for a Furnace Tune-Up and Replacement Filter ($129.90 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 8 Deals

- Vixens Eyes And Body: $233 for Two, $465 for Four, or $699 for Six, Double/Under Chin-Carving Laser-Lipo Sessions (Up to 30% Off)
- HH Photospark: $45 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 9 Deals

- Papusha Fitness: $105 for Personal Training sessions
- Happy Lamb Hot Pot – Calgary: $15 for $20 Worth of All-You-Can-Eat Dinner Buffet. Two Options Available (Up to 25% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 10 Deals

- Balance Wellness & Aesthetiques: Up to 81% Off on Spider Vein Removal
- Shear Essence Hair: $90 for a Haircut and Blow-Dry with Optional Partial or $107 for Full Highlights (Up to 42% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 11 Deals

- Infinity Laser, Nails & Spa: $113 for Six Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 85% Off)
- Calgary laser Health and Beauty Centre: $199 for Laser Toenail-Fungus Removal for One or $299 for Both Feet (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 12 Deals

- Hudson’s Bay: Up to 70% Off Jewellery by Effy, Concerto, Limoges & More (Dec 12-13)
- Luna Spa & Therapeutic Massage Inc.: Up to 31% Off on Massage – Custom
- Fritou Forest Lawn: $12 for Small Four-Topping Pizza with Pop, Takeout or Delivery ($17.41 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 13 Deals

- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $119.20 for One EMT SCULPT Session for Buttocks or Abdomen (Up to 60% Off)
- OK Tire Chinook: $68 for Conventional or $85 for Synthetic Oil Change with Inspection and More (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 14 Deals

- Amici Studio and Spa: $36.50 for One, $68 for Two, or $105 for Four Crystal Microdermabrasion Treatments (Up to 73% Off)
- Fire Escape: $9.45 for Admission for One, $18 for Two, or Four and $10, $20, or $40 Toward Pottery (Up to 53% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 15 Deals

- Montgomery Wellness Centre: Up to 73% Off on Yoga Classes
- Marble Slab Creamery Royal Oak: Up to 29% Off on Ice Cream Shop

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 16 Deals

- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $55 for Facial, Face and Neck Massage, and More. Two Options Available (Up to 78% Off)
- The Skinny Spa: $225 for 3, or $339 for 5 60-Minute Laser-Lipo and 10-Minute Cavitation Treatments (Up to 86% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 17 Deals

- SunnyCider: Up to 45% Off on Bar Offerings – Beer and Wine
- Marble Slab Creamery: $21.60 for or Large Ice Cream Cake or $27.20 for Three Pre-Packed Litres of Ice Cream (Up to 49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, December 18 Deals

- Drip Detailing: Up to 10% Off on Exterior Detail – Polish (Car)
- Iconic Salon: $36 for Cut and Style with Optional Single-Process Color or Full Highlights (Up to 63% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, December 19 Deals

- Thyme Out Beauty Bus: $90 for Four Laser Hair Removal Treatments for Small, $160 for Medium, or Large Area (Up to 86% Off)
- The Wax Shop: Up to 20% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 20 Deals

- At Hangs: Up to 15% Off on Nail Salon – Pedicure
- Positive Transitions Coaching Centre: $89 for One or $249 for Three LipoMelt Treatments with Fit3D Scans (Up to 51% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 21 Deals

- Brushing and Beyond: Up to 60% Off
- HH Photospark: Up to 59% Off on Engagement Photography

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 22 Deals

- EtsyBats Spa: Up to 49% Off on Nail Salon – Manicure
- Naseir’s Nails Laser & Aesthetics: $249 for Three or $420 for Six Brazilian Laser Hair-Removal Sessions (Up to 72% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 23 Deals

- The Spice Chica – $85 for For Two People: Cooking Lesson (Up to 50% Off)
- Lens $ave Express Optical: $25 for Eye Exam and Credit Toward Prescription Frames & Lenses ($500 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 24 Deals

- Boxing Day 2021 is Coming Soon on Monday, December 26, 2022
- ALLURE Aesthetics & Wellness: $59 for Four Laser Hair Removal Sessions. Four Options Available (Up to 75% Off)
- Massage for Health & Laser Hair: $161 for Laser Hair Reduction. Three Options Available (46% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Today is Boxing Day!

Monday, December 26 Deals

- Boxing Day 2022: Best Boxing Day Sales (Dec 26)
- Amazon.ca: Boxing Day Deals
- Best Buy: Boxing Day Sale (Dec 24-31)
- Hudsons Bay: Boxing Day Sale  Save up to 70% Off
- Costco.ca: Boxing Week Savings
- WestJet: Boxing Day Flash Sale  20% Off Discount Code (Book by Dec 28)
- Air Canada: Boxing Day Sale  20% Off Promotion Code (Book by Dec 28)
- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, December 27 Deals

- Boxing Week 2022: Best Boxing Day Sales
- Alignment King Auto Services: $22 for Tire Change and Balance for Small/Mid-Size Vehicle or $36 for SUV/Truck (Up to 20% Off)
- YYC Botox: Up to 50% Off on a $100 Voucher

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, December 28 Deals

- Glowdermis Medical Spa: Up to 50% Off on IPL Hair Removal
- China Traditional Chinese Medicine Center: $45 for Cupping or $49 for Acupuncture Session with Consultation (Up to 66% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, December 29 Deals

- Kalinka: Up to 59% Off on Box of Eucalyptus Or Mix Set
- Straight Shooters Indoor Range: $32 for a Shooting-Range Package for Two People (Up to 60% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, December 30 Deals

- Keyur Nails: Up to 32% Off on Nail Salon – Mani-Pedi
- Sugar Coat Nail Salon and Spa: Up to 20% Off

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, December 31 Deals

- At Hangs: Up to 25% Off on Waxing
- HH Photospark: $39 for 60-Minute On-Location Outdoor Photo Shoot ($159 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 1 Deals

- Kellyt Fitness: Up to 60% Off on Fitness Studio
- Ensoul Aesthetics and Wellness: $599 for One or $1,099 Two Intimate Area Tightening Sessions (Up to 45% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 2 Deals

- Orchid Oasis Massage & Spa Wellness Center: Up to 44% Off
- Enlighten Laser & Skin Care: $56.50 for One or $114 for Three Dermaplane Treatments (Up to 61% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 3 Deals

- Costco: Monthly Handout Instant Savings West Coupons (Jan 2-29)
- Air Canada: The World is Big Sale (Book by Jan 10)
- Best Buy: Clearout Sale
- Top Master Psychics: Up to 64% Off on Online Psychic / Astrology / Fortune Telling
- CalAlta Auto Glass: $30 for Three Windshield-Chip Repairs or $35 for $130 Toward Windshield Replacement (Up to 75% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 4 Deals

- Flirt Hair And Spa Inc: Up to 42% Off on Waxing
- Bella’s Beauty Bar: $60 for Facial. Two Options Available (Up to 73% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 5 Deals

- Elevate Skin Studios: Up to 53% Off on Facial – Chosen by Customer
- The Dog & Duck Public House & Restaurant: $14 for $20 Towards Food and Drink for Two or More (30% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 6 Deals

- LuciaEsthetics: $55 for Express European Facial with Gua Sha Massage and Optional Eyebrow Wax and Tint (Up to 42% Off)
- Green Fine Drycleaning: $23 for $40 Worth of Non-Toxic Dry Cleaning (43% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 7 Deals

- Photo Studio Photography: Up to 49% Off on Studio Photography
- Forever Lasers: $76 for One, $166.40 for Three HydraFacial Treatments (Up to 67% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Sunday, January 8 Deals

- Simply Golf: $25 for One Putter Fitting or $59 for One Club Swing Analysis with Launch Monitor Session (Up to 37% Off)
- Pacini Calgary Southeast: $19.20 for $30 Worth of Italian Food for Dine-In Only (36% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Monday, January 9 Deals

- Brows and Nails by Molly: $7 for Virtual Consultation ($10 Value)
- WTM Fitness: $64.50 for 10 Women’s Muay Thai or Kickboxing Classes (Up to $200 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Tuesday, January 10 Deals

- Willow Integrative Health and Wellness: $74 for 60 or $104 for 90-Minute Therapeutic Massage (Up to 23% Off)
- Serendipity Luxe Lounge: $80 for Six Laser Hair Removal on Small, $120 for Medium, $200 for Large, or $240 for X-Large Area (Up to 81% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Wednesday, January 11 Deals

- At Hangs: Up to 32% Off on Nail Spa/Salon – Shellac / No-Chip / Gel
- Rejuve Health & Wellness: $57.60 for One Ultimate Rejuve Detoxifying Inch Loss Package ($154 Value)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Thursday, January 12 Deals

- Skin Fuel Medi Spa: $158.40 for Two Microneedling Sessions for Full Face and Neck or $304 for Four for Full Face (Up to 74% Off)
- Madison’s 12|12: $9.20 for $18 Worth of Craft Nachos (49% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Friday, January 13 Deals

- VISO Medi Spa & Boutique: Up to 72% Off
- Ensoul Aesthetics & Wellness: $159 for Wrinkle-Reducing Cosmetic Injectable. Four Options Available (Up to 21% Off)

----------


## GDCivicSi

Saturday, January 14 Deals

- Superior Jumpstart Tutoring: $30 for $60 Worth of Services (50% Off)
- HH Photospark: Up to 55% Off on Engagement Photography

----------

